# UK Release Dates Discussion - All Brands Welcome!



## LMD84 (Apr 26, 2011)

Here is our all new discussion thread for the latest releases from all cosmetic companies!  Send me a PM if you want me to add anything to the master list.  I shall make sure that I keep it updated at all times. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Here is the master list of dates - Release dates for the UK

  	So right now I am most excited about getting the green Chanel quad next month! Mac surf baby is lovely but the green quad is a stunner!!


----------



## Alisha1 (Apr 26, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> Here is our all new discussion thread for the latest releases from all cosmetic companies!  Send me a PM if you want me to add anything to the master list.  I shall make sure that I keep it updated at all times.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Can you believe it I'm skippin Chanel for MAC and Guerlain! Here's hoping I stick to my word!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 26, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> Can you believe it I'm skippin Chanel for MAC and Guerlain! Here's hoping I stick to my word!


	oh I can believe it! Mac is always worth spending money on! i have never bought much from Guerlain - what have they got coming out?


----------



## Alisha1 (Apr 26, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> oh I can believe it! Mac is always worth spending money on! i have never bought much from Guerlain - what have they got coming out?


  	They have Terra Inca powder presented in the most beautiful packaging like ever! From what I gather its meant for bronzing. And also s cute eye kohl which I was sceptical about first but after finding out its self sharpening I really want it! And also 3 glosses which I want 2 off  I haven't got much Guerlain either and after seeing the prices - I know why!

  	http://www.temptalia.com/guerlain-summer-2011-collection-terra-inca


----------



## Alisha1 (Apr 26, 2011)

Ooh Ooh! I just checked my mail and I got a reply from MAC about the release date for Surf Baby and Fashion Flower! The surprising thing was the date of the Fashion Flower launch, I think its meant to be June

  	Surf Baby - 5th May
  	Fashion Flower - 7th July (may be error)

  	But atleast were getting Surf Baby next week! Ahh its so near!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 26, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> Ooh Ooh! I just checked my mail and I got a reply from MAC about the release date for Surf Baby and Fashion Flower! The surprising thing was the date of the Fashion Flower launch, I think its meant to be June
> 
> Surf Baby - 5th May
> Fashion Flower - 7th July (may be error)
> ...


  	yay!! and yeah i am guessing that is an error when they said july! but yay about surf baby!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 26, 2011)

i just added the Gurlain collection to the release date thread!


----------



## fleur de lis (Apr 26, 2011)

Lou, you've made me have another look at the Chanel quad and I'm seriously tempted by it!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 26, 2011)

fleur de lis said:


> Lou, you've made me have another look at the Chanel quad and I'm seriously tempted by it!



 	hee hee! sorry about that! it is so pretty though! and i think that i have a few colours that look similar - but i have never owned a chanel quad and want this green to be my first! it is perfect for me!  and thanks to you and your great idea on getting this and the dates thread sorted!


----------



## AndSparkle (Apr 26, 2011)

Are we only getting Surf Baby next week?


----------



## sonia84 (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm only getting two lippies from the main two collections...All my cash is going towards Semi Precious. Can't wait for the collections to roll past.


----------



## Alisha1 (Apr 26, 2011)

AndSparkle said:


> Are we only getting Surf Baby next week?


	We should also be getting the magically cooling powders next week aswell


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 26, 2011)

I bought the Terra Inca powder and the eyeshadow palette the other day in Dillards, they are so pretty. I am a huge Guerlain fan, have all their Meteorites, eyeshadows, blushes, loads of lipsticks and lipglosses. I also picked up one of the new Automatique lipsticks in a gorgeous coral shade (141 I think). It is very expensive though, I left over £100 at the Guerlain counter.



Alisha1 said:


> They have Terra Inca powder presented in the most beautiful packaging like ever! From what I gather its meant for bronzing. And also s cute eye kohl which I was sceptical about first but after finding out its self sharpening I really want it! And also 3 glosses which I want 2 off  I haven't got much Guerlain either and after seeing the prices - I know why!
> 
> http://www.temptalia.com/guerlain-summer-2011-collection-terra-inca


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 26, 2011)

oh i saw your meteorites on your blog at one point and they look really cool and pretty too! but yeah, the price is a downside for me!


----------



## rockin (Apr 27, 2011)

Benefit are recruiting at various House Of Fraser and Debenhams stores if anyone's interested in working for them.  Just a few venues listed so far, but there might be more to come

  	http://www.facebook.com/BenefitCosmeticsUK


----------



## Alisha1 (Apr 27, 2011)

Its expensive but I love all there products - no makeup brand has better packaging than then IMO. Oh wow you spent alot - was it cheaper in America than the UK? I really want to go on holiday so I can shop!  loool


----------



## Alisha1 (Apr 27, 2011)

rockin said:


> Benefit are recruiting at various House Of Fraser and Debenhams stores if anyone's interested in working for them.  Just a few venues listed so far, but there might be more to come
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/BenefitCosmeticsUK


	Thanks! I checked it out but no recruiting in HOF Birmingham yet..I'll be sure to keep an eye out - I would 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 a job at the Benefit counter!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 27, 2011)

i'd love to work in the cosmetics industry one day - Mac is my brand of choice. the thing that puts me off benefit is the fact they rely on grabbing customers as they walk past - it's all very hard sell with them. and i have worked in sales for many years and i still can't hard sell - it's just not me.


----------



## Alisha1 (Apr 28, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> i'd love to work in the cosmetics industry one day - Mac is my brand of choice. the thing that puts me off benefit is the fact they rely on grabbing customers as they walk past - it's all very hard sell with them. and i have worked in sales for many years and i still can't hard sell - it's just not me.


	Thats true about Benefit - Atleast with MAC theres always customers piling up and they don't really have to sell anything cause we tend to go crazy there anyways! I really would love a job thats related to cosmetics! If only there was a MAC office here or something!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 28, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> Thats true about Benefit - Atleast with MAC theres always customers piling up and they don't really have to sell anything cause we tend to go crazy there anyways! I really would love a job thats related to cosmetics! If only there was a MAC office here or something!


  	lol! yeah everybody loves mac!  hee hee!


----------



## rockin (Apr 28, 2011)

I just discovered that Boots are selling Orly nail polishes on their website.  I might be late to the party here, but I've never noticed it there before, and I've looked for nail polish quite a lot recently.


----------



## rockin (Apr 28, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> i'd love to work in the cosmetics industry one day - Mac is my brand of choice. the thing that puts me off benefit is the fact they rely on grabbing customers as they walk past - it's all very hard sell with them. and i have worked in sales for many years and i still can't hard sell - it's just not me.



 	The Benefit staff in our House of Fraser are a bit pushy with the sales, too.  You can't just look at anything without them coming up to talk to you about it.


----------



## sonia84 (Apr 28, 2011)

Seriously, you can't even glance in their direction before your man-handled into the chair and makeup is applied. I hate the expectation that after such treatment you are almost expected to buy said items applied. Err, No. I just found out the other day my local boots have set up a counter just as you come into the store. Yeah...I'm staying away from Boots.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 28, 2011)

rockin said:


> The Benefit staff in our House of Fraser are a bit pushy with the sales, too.  You can't just look at anything without them coming up to talk to you about it.


	yeah i'm not a fan of sales people like that. me and my guys always approach people, say hello and just let them know we are here if they have questions. if they stand around for more than a few minutes we then ask if they need help again but with different wording. but most of the time people actually turn to us and just ask because they know we are here for them


----------



## rockin (Apr 28, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> yeah i'm not a fan of sales people like that. me and my guys always approach people, say hello and just let them know we are here if they have questions. if they stand around for more than a few minutes we then ask if they need help again but with different wording. but most of the time people actually turn to us and just ask because they know we are here for them



 	Ooh, you're right - I've just been and checked.  They're 5ml.  Thanks for pointing that out to me


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm very excited about Semi Precious, love all the mineralize collections.

  	Yes, the Meteorites are lovely, but actually they are not that pricey especially when you look at their weight (30-33g), they actually work out cheaper than most other brands gram per gram. The voyage powders are the really expensive ones, they cost over £100 each, but they are so pretty and thanks to eBay I've managed to buy all of them so far. I know, I'm crazy, I just can't resist.


----------



## Alisha1 (Apr 28, 2011)

sonia84 said:


> Seriously, you can't even glance in their direction before your man-handled into the chair and makeup is applied. I hate the expectation that after such treatment you are almost expected to buy said items applied. Err, No. I just found out the other day my local boots have set up a counter just as you come into the store. Yeah...I'm staying away from Boots.


	I hate when that happens, and when they stare or stand their - it makes it impossible to shop!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 28, 2011)

I agree, that's one of the reasons why I don't own much Benefit make up. :S



Alisha1 said:


> I hate when that happens, and when they stare or stand their - it makes it impossible to shop!


----------



## sonia84 (Apr 28, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> I hate when that happens, and when they stare or stand their - it makes it impossible to shop!


  	Or you have the snooty Higher End counters when you could be standing on fire and they wouldn't glance your way. I get very intimidated in Debenhams


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 29, 2011)

lol! so you have been in my debenhams then?!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 29, 2011)

If you're interested, check out my collection: 

  	http://pleasureflush.blogspot.com/2010/09/and-my-collection-is-finally-complete.html

  	Plus I have a new one:

  	http://pleasureflush.blogspot.com/2010/11/guerlain-meteorites-poudre-dor-voyage.html

  	(Hope it's okay to post these links here.)


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 29, 2011)

thanks! i'm off to take a look now!

  	Don't forget to check out my new blog post - a fashion flower fotd - Fashion Flower inspired FOTD


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 29, 2011)

OMG your voyage powders are making me drool! so pretty - both powder and compact! do you actually use them or just have them for collection? because i think i'd be scared to use them! hee hee!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 29, 2011)

They are gorgeous, aren't they? I use some of them, but I actually have back ups for those (some just refills, some with compacts), so I still get to see the pretty patterns. How awful is that?!? In my defence, I've only ever paid full price for one of them that was a LE from 2004, the rest I got for around half price. I fell in love with the butterfly one when it came out in 2008 and started collecting them.



LMD84 said:


> OMG your voyage powders are making me drool! so pretty - both powder and compact! do you actually use them or just have them for collection? because i think i'd be scared to use them! hee hee!


	Is anyone planning on buying any of the cream shadows from Flighty? Temptalia gave them a really bad review, they look awful alone. I don't think I'll buy any of them, I have a few longlasting cream shadows already and Mac Paintpots, so I'd much rather stick to them. Got Greed UDPP in Florida, it's really pretty! 

  	Oh and Lou, I'll post some pictures later, but I still need to unpack half our stuff and put the washing out on the line. At least I'm not jetlagged now, even managed to wake up before 9 am! My husband nearly missed the royal wedding, he slept until nearly 11!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 29, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Is anyone planning on buying any of the cream shadows from Flighty? Temptalia gave them a really bad review, they look awful alone. I don't think I'll buy any of them, I have a few longlasting cream shadows already and Mac Paintpots, so I'd much rather stick to them. Got Greed UDPP in Florida, it's really pretty!
> Oh and Lou, I'll post some pictures later, but I still need to unpack half our stuff and put the washing out on the line. At least I'm not jetlagged now, even managed to wake up before 9 am! My husband nearly missed the royal wedding, he slept until nearly 11!


	oh well if you have back ups then that is ok! one to look at and one to use right?! hee hee!  oh and i'm not buying any of the flighty shadows. i am being sent one so that i can have a play and see if i can get it to work and then review it - but not splashing any cash on them myself.  they seem like mac didn't put much thought into them 

  	and yay for seeing pictures! i can't wait!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 29, 2011)

I've put some pictures in my album if you're interested. I also posted pictures of my huge haul on my blog (everything put together does look like a massive haul, I have to agree, I did go a bit crazy, lol).

  	Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *LMD84* 



 		 			oh well if you have back ups then that is ok! one to look at and one to use right?! hee hee!  oh and i'm not buying any of the flighty shadows. i am being sent one so that i can have a play and see if i can get it to work and then review it - but not splashing any cash on them myself.  they seem like mac didn't put much thought into them 

 		 			and yay for seeing pictures! i can't wait!


----------



## rockin (Apr 29, 2011)

Wow, what a haul!

  	Those Physicians Formula things are really pretty, and I love the necklace top left in your blog picture too


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks.  I'd been eyeing up those PF powders and blushes since I saw them on Musings of a Muse, they are so pretty, and quite cheap too. And the necklaces were only like £3 each, it was insane! Oh and the Sketchers were buy one get one half price, so I got two pairs (one pair is Tone Ups) for just £60. That's like the price of one pair.



rockin said:


> Wow, what a haul!
> Those Physicians Formula things are really pretty, and I love the necklace top left in your blog picture too


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 29, 2011)

OMG!! you beauty haul is amazing! i want to roll around in all your goodies! lol! and yeah the pf powders are so freaking cute and i have been after those for a while! i love the patterns on them! and i love skechers too! thanks for uploading some florida pics too! they are lovely!


----------



## Alisha1 (Apr 30, 2011)

Ooh your haul looks great!


----------



## melliquor (Apr 30, 2011)

I am totally confused... is Fashion Flower in May or June?  I am only asking because Fashion Flower is released in the US right now... we usually get ours right after the US or at the same time.  It seems a bit strange to get it over a month later but to get Surf Baby before them.

  	Also, what is the release date for Packed To Go?  I am soooo want the Warm Smoky Eyes Palette... it is gorgeous.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 30, 2011)

melliquor said:


> I am totally confused... is Fashion Flower in May or June?  I am only asking because Fashion Flower is released in the US right now... we usually get ours right after the US or at the same time.  It seems a bit strange to get it over a month later but to get Surf Baby before them.
> 
> Also, what is the release date for Packed To Go?  I am soooo want the Warm Smoky Eyes Palette... it is gorgeous.



 	it always happens with the june collections - the states get a break in june but the uk delay us so we end up with a collection to fill the gap. packed to go is also june


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 30, 2011)

I didn't even know about Packed to Go until I read Temptalia this morning. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







LMD84 said:


> it always happens with the june collections - the states get a break in june but the uk delay us so we end up with a collection to fill the gap. packed to go is also june


----------



## fleur de lis (Apr 30, 2011)

Looks like ASOS have stopped selling Urban Decay? Anyone know anything about this?


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 30, 2011)

It seems UD has pulled out of a few places, first Boots now Asos. But don't know why.



fleur de lis said:


> Looks like ASOS have stopped selling Urban Decay? Anyone know anything about this?


----------



## LMD84 (May 1, 2011)

all i heard was that they want to stay in department stores so they essentially look more high end. which i think is silly because the more places they are sold the more people will buy!


----------



## AndSparkle (May 1, 2011)

Meh. Have they gone exclusive with Debenhams?
  	And also, they just have to pull out of boots just when the sephora shades launch.. I wanted that hot pink glitter liner!


----------



## anita22 (May 1, 2011)

Selling location can be an important part of brand image, but still this doesn't quite make sense. Boots has much higher-end brands such as Chanel and Dior, and ASOS has NARS. I have a feeling it may be more of a profitability issue (unless they have fallen out with Boots and ASOS on trading terms both at the exact same time, which seems unlikely).


----------



## Alisha1 (May 1, 2011)

fleur de lis said:


> Looks like ASOS have stopped selling Urban Decay? Anyone know anything about this?


	I actually prefer buying from Debenhams cause they generally have more offers. I got the pencil set for £49 because of 10% off they had at the time and a £5 beauty club voucher.


----------



## LMD84 (May 1, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> I actually prefer buying from Debenhams cause they generally have more offers. I got the pencil set for £49 because of 10% off they had at the time and a £5 beauty club voucher.


	yeah to be fair debenhams is where i buy most of my ud too  mainly because it's the only place in my city that sells it!


----------



## Alisha1 (May 1, 2011)

I was just wondering where you guys purchase MUFE products? I saw temptalia's post on the new eyeliners and they look great!


----------



## Alisha1 (May 1, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> yeah to be fair debenhams is where i buy most of my ud too  mainly because it's the only place in my city that sells it!


	lol I think UD in Debenhams might be the only counter in Birmingham aswell - I can't remember if theres a counter in HOF :/


----------



## LMD84 (May 1, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> I was just wondering where you guys purchase MUFE products? I saw temptalia's post on the new eyeliners and they look great!


	i buy them from here - http://www.gurumakeupemporium.com/ and they told me they will have the liners in stock in about 2 weeks


----------



## Anitacska (May 1, 2011)

Unfortunately the only UD counter near me was in the Boots in Kingston.  Now there's no UD counter anywhere in this area, unless I go into London, which is not very easy for me. Poo! I was lucky to buy the Sephora exclusive shades in Florida, except for Woodstock because I'm planning on getting the Skater Girl palette, but that wasn't out in Sephora yet.  Never mind, I can always order it from Debenhams when it comes out.



Alisha1 said:


> lol I think UD in Debenhams might be the only counter in Birmingham aswell - I can't remember if theres a counter in HOF :/


----------



## Alisha1 (May 1, 2011)

Oh bugger thats no good! Atleast you can order from Debenhams - and I think HoF (or was it John Lewis...)


----------



## Anitacska (May 1, 2011)

HOF for sure (don't know if JL sell UD), but I might as well order from Debenhams since I have the Beauty Clubcard and also their credit card, so I get points on both and free delivery no matter how big the order is.



Alisha1 said:


> Oh bugger thats no good! Atleast you can order from Debenhams - and I think HoF (or was it John Lewis...)


----------



## Alisha1 (May 1, 2011)

Thats true - don't think I've ordered off HOF! 

  	OMG I'm so bad I bought the NARS Illuminator last week in Laguna and it did absolutely nothing for me and now I want MUFE Uplight! It costs £25.50 + delivery charge making it alot more expensive than NARS! I'm just obsessed with the idea of glowy skin in the summer but Laguna did not help me achieve this!


----------



## LMD84 (May 1, 2011)

i ordered from HOF a couple of times. shipping was ok - took a couple of days, well packaged items (i have bought ud stuff, elemis and nails inc stuff) and they seem well stocked most of the time too. they could do with doing a beauty points card though like debenhams!


----------



## AndSparkle (May 1, 2011)

Uplight might be a better bet then? I've heard its meant to be really good and it's liquid so no streakiness! Do you know which one you're gonna get yet?


----------



## LMD84 (May 1, 2011)

AndSparkle said:


> Uplight might be a better bet then? I've heard its meant to be really good and it's liquid so no streakiness! Do you know which one you're gonna get yet?


  	i have heard good things about uplight too! but sadly i must push it to the back of my mind because my budget is not allowing it!


----------



## rockin (May 1, 2011)

House of Fraser do have a reward points scheme called Recognition.  I think it's only linked to their credit card, though

  	http://www.houseoffraser.co.uk/on/demandware.store/Sites-hof-Site/default/Link-Page?cid=M114_STORECARD_CAMPAIGN_LANDING_PAGE

  	I've had quite a bit back in vouchers from them - £20 last quarter for instance, just by using their card when making purchases there or using it for my larger purchases elsewhere.


----------



## Alisha1 (May 1, 2011)

I know what you mean, I think I'm going to skip a few things from Surf Baby to get it...I think I should take Gilded White e/l and Naturally eccentric off my list as I have similar colours. I'm going to push it to the back of my mind aswell - atleast until after Surf Baby!


----------



## fleur de lis (May 1, 2011)

I buy my MUFE from PAM - http://www.makeup-provisions.com/. I guess I will have to get my UD from Debenhams now it's not sold in Boots or on ASOS! I was going to put in an order over the Easter weekend when they had 10% off beauty purchases but I stupidly decided to wait as there was a 15% code that was going to become active a couple of days later. Stupidly didn't read the T&Cs that said the 15% didn't apply to beauty products! Ah well, full price it is then!


----------



## LMD84 (May 1, 2011)

fleur de lis said:


> I buy my MUFE from PAM - http://www.makeup-provisions.com/. I guess I will have to get my UD from Debenhams now it's not sold in Boots or on ASOS! I was going to put in an order over the Easter weekend when they had 10% off beauty purchases but I stupidly decided to wait as there was a 15% code that was going to become active a couple of days later. Stupidly didn't read the T&Cs that said the 15% didn't apply to beauty products! Ah well, full price it is then!


	i hate it when we get codes for them to say 'excludes beauty section'. debenhams were doing a 10% off beauty winners thing the other day but then it said excludes chanel! wth?!


----------



## fleur de lis (May 1, 2011)

Yeah I saw that too! I was going to pick up a Chanel lippie but the discount didn't apply 


LMD84 said:


> i hate it when we get codes for them to say 'excludes beauty section'. debenhams were doing a 10% off beauty winners thing the other day but then it said excludes chanel! wth?!


----------



## LMD84 (May 2, 2011)

no clue why not because chanel isn't usually not included in the discount codes right?


----------



## AndSparkle (May 2, 2011)

fleur de lis said:


> I buy my MUFE from PAM - http://www.makeup-provisions.com/. I guess I will have to get my UD from Debenhams now it's not sold in Boots or on ASOS! I was going to put in an order over the Easter weekend when they had 10% off beauty purchases but I stupidly decided to wait as there was a 15% code that was going to become active a couple of days later. Stupidly didn't read the T&Cs that said the 15% didn't apply to beauty products! Ah well, full price it is then!


	I wanted to buy some stuff from PAM but I find their website really complicating. Especially when it comes to MUFE cause they don't really show their shades. I find Guru has a much wider range of MUFE.

  	Also.. has anyone tried Bioderma before? It's now being stocked on Guru.. but I don't know whether it's worth the £15!


----------



## Alisha1 (May 2, 2011)

They don't have Uplight either so I think I'll stick to Guru aswell!


----------



## nazia (May 2, 2011)

Hey, I'm so sorry I didn't reply to you in the other thread about the MUA gloss which I really like - it completely slipped my mind! Anyway, it's gloss number 4 and there's a great review of it here:

http://musicalhouses.blogspot.com/2011/03/superdrug-mua-lipgloss-shade-4-cheap.html (not affiliated, but if I'm breaking any rules by posting this, please do remove it!)

  	Hope you like it!


----------



## nazia (May 2, 2011)

I really really wish some of the more accessible stores stocked MUFE - it's such a fantastic range but I absolutely hate buying products unseen! I'd love to go to Guru or PAM to check out their selection (and avoid P+P charges!) but they're quite a trek for me.


----------



## anita22 (May 2, 2011)

I tried to go to PAM once, but I got lost!!! I ended up going to Inglot in the Westfield instead. Granted I'm not the best with directions, maybe I'll try again one day now I have GPS. So far I've mainly bought MUFE by phone order using Guru.


----------



## anita22 (May 2, 2011)

I've ordered from HOF a few times - mainly Laura Mercier, since my nearest LM counter is in London which is a bit of a trek away for me. I have it delivered into store so there's no postage (not as good as Debenhams free shipping though). Would be awesome of they had a beauty points card though!!


----------



## LMD84 (May 2, 2011)

oh LM is a brand that i have been wanting to get into! such lovely looking products! all i have is an eyeliner that a lovely member here sent to me - it is a beautiful purple colour and really smooth 

  	also don't forget to check out my latest specktra blog / video! - Lou’s April Favorites


----------



## AndSparkle (May 2, 2011)

Quote:

	Hahaha, no wonder, both PAM and Guru seem to be hidden away.. I'd love to go there if my bf would take me!


----------



## LMD84 (May 2, 2011)

AndSparkle said:


> Hahaha, no wonder, both PAM and Guru seem to be hidden away.. I'd love to go there if my bf would take me!



 	yeah this is so true! specktra and karla sugars blog help me so much on buying things i can't swatch for myself!


----------



## nazia (May 2, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> yeah this is so true! specktra and karla sugars blog help me so much on buying things i can't swatch for myself!


	Honestly - so many companies owe a lot to bloggers and their fantistic swatches - loads of the purchases made are due to them, I'm sure of it!


----------



## fleur de lis (May 2, 2011)

MUFE used to have a store in London, but they closed it down. Who knows why, as I agree with you that they could be mega successful in the UK! I think Guru are probably better than PAM too but I visited the PAM store a couple of years ago so have just carried on using them. Anita22 - I totally get why you got lost, it's quite hard to find!


----------



## LMD84 (May 3, 2011)

so who will be stalking the uk site with me today?! hee hee!


----------



## Alisha1 (May 3, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> so who will be stalking the uk site with me today?! hee hee!


	meee! lol I'm going to be late for my biology lesson aswell :/
  	lol have you checked the debenhams site? They have the promo pic up but no products :/ 
  	http://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/category_10001_10001_173601_-1
  	If anyone see's the collection up could you please pm me, I'm in college all day today so I won't be able to check as much as I would want to


----------



## rockin (May 3, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> so who will be stalking the uk site with me today?! hee hee!



 	Me! Me! Me!


----------



## Alisha1 (May 3, 2011)

I just rang Debenhams to see if I can place my order but the items are out of stock :/
  	I did however get some prices: Blush - £19 and Lipglass - £13.50

  	I guess the price is increased by a pound for special packaging *boo*


----------



## Anitacska (May 3, 2011)

I got all excited when I saw the pictures, but no products yet. Also just got a 15% off code from Debanhams, but of course it's not valid on beauty purchases.  At least I'll get 5 points for every pound spend which should still add up to about 500 points knowing me... Actually I don't even know what I want from Surf Baby, haven't seen enough swatches since it's not out in the States yet. Will probably order the blush and Hibiscus lipstick, plus the pigment stacks, and then check out the rest in person on Friday (sod's law: Thursday is inset day, so I'm stuck at home with the children).


----------



## rockin (May 3, 2011)

The bronzer sticks, bronzing powder, careblend powder and Suntints are up!  Hopefully the rest will be soon


----------



## rockin (May 3, 2011)

Looks like everything's up except My Paradise, the pink stack, and the bags

  	I've got my order through already


----------



## rockin (May 3, 2011)

The cooling powders are up, too


----------



## Anitacska (May 3, 2011)

This is the Mac site, not Debenhams, right?



rockin said:


> The cooling powders are up, too


----------



## rockin (May 3, 2011)

Yes, the MAC site.  I haven't checked Debenhams


----------



## rockin (May 3, 2011)

Looks like the pink stack is actually there.  If you search 'surf baby' it only shows the 'Surf The Ocean' stack, but if you search 'crushed metallic' it also shows 'Summer Stash'


----------



## rockin (May 3, 2011)

Does anyone know if there's a code for free postage?  I've decided I might want to get the Honey Rose cooling powder, but I've already put my main order through


----------



## Alisha1 (May 3, 2011)

rockin said:


> Does anyone know if there's a code for free postage?  I've decided I might want to get the Honey Rose cooling powder, but I've already put my main order through



 	try Survey9


----------



## Alisha1 (May 3, 2011)

I've just placed my order


----------



## Anitacska (May 3, 2011)

I'm gonna wait for Debenhams to have the collection up, I'd rather earn some points, plus I need to see some swatches as I don't even know what the lipsticks and lipglosses look like. If anyone needs free delivery code for Debenhams, I think SHD1 works.


----------



## rockin (May 3, 2011)

"sorry, offer code survey9 is invalid or has expired"

  	Just my luck.  Thanks anyway


----------



## Alisha1 (May 3, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> I'm gonna wait for Debenhams to have the collection up, I'd rather earn some points, plus I need to see some swatches as I don't even know what the lipsticks and lipglosses look like. If anyone needs free delivery code for Debenhams, I think SHD1 works.


  	I was going to wait aswell as they have 10% off l/s and blushes but I'm so frigging impatient! lol


----------



## Alisha1 (May 3, 2011)

rockin said:


> "sorry, offer code survey9 is invalid or has expired"
> 
> Just my luck.  Thanks anyway



 	Try *SURVEY10 *

  	it expires 30th of september


----------



## Anitacska (May 3, 2011)

Ooh I didn't realise Mac blushes and lipsticks were reduced by 10%, do you think the new ones will be included as well? Hope so.


----------



## Anitacska (May 3, 2011)

Oh, and in case anyone's interested, Debenhams have the UD Naked palette in stock again and reduced to £28.80 (although I'm sure I bought mine for £27).


----------



## Alisha1 (May 3, 2011)

I think they might as the Quite Cute ones have been reduced. lol I think I may purchase part 2 of my Surf Baby haul from there! (theres always a part 2...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## rockin (May 3, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> Try *SURVEY10 *
> 
> it expires 30th of september


  	Thank you, that worked 

  	If any of you are ordering from Debenhams, if you go via Topcashback you will also get 3% cashback on your purchases.  Every little helps.


----------



## Alisha1 (May 3, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Oh, and in case anyone's interested, Debenhams have the UD Naked palette in stock again and reduced to £28.80 (although I'm sure I bought mine for £27).



 	When I purchased mine it was for £32 but I had a £5 voucher


----------



## Alisha1 (May 3, 2011)

lol I keep meaning to join one of those cashback sites


----------



## rockin (May 3, 2011)

Some of the cashback sites charge a fee, but Topcashback is one of those that doesn't.  You can get your cashback into your PayPal account, or into your account, or as Amazon vouchers (which is what I do). 

  	Here's their info page:

  	https://www.topcashback.co.uk/TopCashBackFeatures#FreePayoutAmazonVouchersBacsPaypal

  	If you join through my referral link, when you reach your first £5 cashback, then I get a £5 bonus as well.  Don't know if I'm allowed to put my link here - please feel free to delete it if it's not allowed, Lou.

  	http://www.topcashback.co.uk/ref/bellydancer


----------



## AndSparkle (May 3, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> I just rang Debenhams to see if I can place my order but the items are out of stock :/
> I did however get some prices: Blush - £19 and Lipglass - £13.50
> 
> I guess the price is increased by a pound for special packaging *boo*


	MAC seem to be rolling in our money nowadays. 

  	I have no money until Friday.. so I have a few days to consider my purchases.. atm, I think I might actually be able to limit things to just one e/s. I'm proud.


----------



## Alisha1 (May 3, 2011)

AndSparkle said:


> *MAC seem to be rolling in our money nowadays. *
> *I have no money until Friday.. so I have a few days to consider my purchases.. atm, I think I might actually be able to limit things to just one e/s. I'm proud. *



 	I hate that MAC increases the price for special packaging even though I was expecting slightly higher prices :/


----------



## banana1234 (May 3, 2011)

so are we not getting fashion flower then? surfbaby is up but no fashion flower


----------



## rockin (May 3, 2011)

banana1234 said:


> so are we not getting fashion flower then? surfbaby is up but no fashion flower



 	I think Fashion Flower is next month.  This time we got Surf Baby and the Magically Cool Liquid Powders, plus some new accessories have appeared on there.

  	I just noticed that Wonder Woman is now in the Goodbyes section


----------



## banana1234 (May 3, 2011)

good i really wanted the lip gelees from fashion flower, i just ordered my paradise, the white eyeliner and hibiscus from surfbaby, nice small haul

  	i wasnt going to originally get my paradise but i thought i'd regret not getting it, and if i dont like it, i'm sure i could sell it on here!


----------



## LMD84 (May 3, 2011)

yup fashion flower and flighty are june for us  all i bought today was hibiscus lipstick, bust out and the teal piggie stack! i am proud of myself!


----------



## AndSparkle (May 3, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> yup fashion flower and flighty are june for us  all i bought today was hibiscus lipstick, bust out and the teal piggie stack! i am proud of myself!


	Seems like June is going to be pretty damn cheap! When does Semi-Precious come out in the UK?


----------



## LMD84 (May 3, 2011)

semi precious should be july however i wouldnt be shocked if it was pushed back to august. we shall have to wait for conformation i guess


----------



## AndSparkle (May 3, 2011)

Meh. MAC seem to be on a go slow this year with amazing collections. I don't know whether it's just because info isn't released as early, but I'm really not too excited about collections as much as I used to be.


----------



## anita22 (May 3, 2011)

fleur de lis said:


> MUFE used to have a store in London, but they closed it down. Who knows why, as I agree with you that they could be mega successful in the UK! I think Guru are probably better than PAM too but I visited the PAM store a couple of years ago so have just carried on using them. Anita22 - I totally get why you got lost, it's quite hard to find!



 	Yes, I tried getting at it from a couple of different tube stations, but I swear every time I got out to the street all I could see was Westfield and more Westfield (man that place is huge!). Maybe if we ever have a London meet we can hit up the Westfield (Inglot, MAC, Makeup Store) and then pay PAM a visit, that way I can't possibly get lost! Hehe 

  	I'm sad to hear MUFE actually had a store here and it was closed. Surprised really, because many of the Sephoras I have visited in Europe (Greece, Italy, France, etc) seem to stock MUFE so I can't believe there wouldn't be a market for it here. Maybe if we ever get Sephora back here we might get MUFE too!


----------



## banana1234 (May 3, 2011)

i hope it isnt july cos i will be in thailand then!


----------



## LMD84 (May 3, 2011)

banana1234 said:


> i hope it isnt july cos i will be in thailand then!


  	if they do come out i don;t mind doing a cp for you like i did last year in case what you want sells out


----------



## banana1234 (May 3, 2011)

you are the best lou x


----------



## sonia84 (May 3, 2011)

I only ordered Hibiscus, yey me!!!

  	I used the free shipping code and then paid the extra to get named day for Thu so by Thursday afternoon I should be rocking some awsome red/coral lips.


----------



## Alisha1 (May 3, 2011)

anita22 said:


> Yes, I tried getting at it from a couple of different tube stations, but I swear every time I got out to the street all I could see was Westfield and more Westfield (man that place is huge!). Maybe if we ever have a London meet we can hit up the Westfield (Inglot, MAC, Makeup Store) and then pay PAM a visit, that way I can't possibly get lost! Hehe
> 
> I'm sad to hear MUFE actually had a store here and it was closed. Surprised really, because many of the Sephoras I have visited in Europe (Greece, Italy, France, etc) seem to stock MUFE so I can't believe there wouldn't be a market for it here. Maybe if we ever get Sephora back here we might get MUFE too!


	I would LOVE it if a Sephora opened here! I hate that where missing out on so many great products that the states get!


----------



## banana1234 (May 3, 2011)

especially the sephora exclusives


----------



## anita22 (May 3, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> I would LOVE it if a Sephora opened here! I hate that where missing out on so many great products that the states get!


  	I know! Having said that though, I've lived in and travelled to many countries and I do think the UK on the whole is a very good country to be in for beauty products. The prices here are cheaper than elsewhere in Europe & many other countries, you have access (at least online, as there are not many counters) to some of the harder-to-come-by brands like NARS and Laura Mercier, great places to shop (eg Boots, Selfridges) and lots of interesting local brands (eg Illamasqua). Compared to where I am from (New Zealand) the sheer variety and affordability is amazing... maybe not as good as the US, but I can't think of any other countries where it's this good


----------



## rockin (May 3, 2011)

Some towns are better than others.  All we have is Boots and House of Fraser, and there is no MAC for 15 miles or so (a long and expensive bus journey away - impossible when you're a Carer).  I've never ever seen Illamasqua or Inglot other than on pictures and videos online, and I don't fancy buying online without trying their products first.  I only have a few NARS products, and that's again because I can't test and the prices and postage are mad!

  	I guess we're lucky to have Urban Decay and Benefit, though.


----------



## LMD84 (May 3, 2011)

sonia84 said:


> I only ordered Hibiscus, yey me!!!
> 
> I used the free shipping code and then paid the extra to get named day for Thu so by Thursday afternoon I should be rocking some awsome red/coral lips.


	yay! be proud you got away with a small haul! mine was small too! hibiscus is what i am most excited for though!


----------



## sonia84 (May 3, 2011)

It helps not to really go on threads after I order my initial items. I stayed off the Quite Cute and Jeanius threads after I ordered so no temptation. I want to get one of the face brushes and if I get anything extra, I won't be able to afford it, simple as. I am really lemming Summer Shower to go over Ever Hip. Need to push that down.


----------



## AndSparkle (May 3, 2011)

rockin said:


> Some towns are better than others.  All we have is Boots and House of Fraser, and there is no MAC for 15 miles or so (a long and expensive bus journey away - impossible when you're a Carer).  I've never ever seen Illamasqua or Inglot other than on pictures and videos online, and I don't fancy buying online without trying their products first.  I only have a few NARS products, and that's again because I can't test and the prices and postage are mad!
> 
> I guess we're lucky to have Urban Decay and Benefit, though.


 
  	I agree with this more. ALOT of the more 'professional' brands, or smaller, foreign brands (e.g Inglot) can only be found around London, and even then, some towns don't have very good selections of make up. I have to travel 20 miles to get to my nearest MAC, selfridges, and 'proper' debenhams (in other words, it stocks more then clinque and chanel).. and tbh, I don't have the time or the money to travel there regularly....

  	But it also goes back to the SA's being really intimidating.. I hate going make up shopping cause I always feel kinda ugly, or childish I guess. I wish I could have the shop to myself sometimes, and then ask for help if I need it. Or the shop could be run by robots. That could be fun.


----------



## Iwantitall (May 3, 2011)

Hey all, hope evryone is well ? Ive just placed my super big order for............................................................................hibiscus !!! Thats it, however im already wondering if i should get the blush ? What do you guys think ? Should i ? x


----------



## HappyInsomniac (May 3, 2011)

Glad I checked here, I had it in my head that the release date was the 5th for some reason! I'm trying to limit myself, so just ordered up Hibiscus and the My Paradise cheek powder. So pretty!


----------



## LMD84 (May 3, 2011)

Iwantitall said:


> Hey all, hope evryone is well ? Ive just placed my super big order for............................................................................hibiscus !!! Thats it, however im already wondering if i should get the blush ? What do you guys think ? Should i ? x


	well i wanted the blush at first but because i am nc20 i feel it will be too orange for me. plus i don't think it is particularly unique - at least compared to what i already own


----------



## rockin (May 4, 2011)

HappyInsomniac said:


> Glad I checked here, I had it in my head that the release date was the 5th for some reason! I'm trying to limit myself, so just ordered up Hibiscus and the My Paradise cheek powder. So pretty!



 	The 5th should be the in-store release date.  They always seem to release it online on the Tuesday and in store on the Thursday.


----------



## LMD84 (May 4, 2011)

my nars online order is all set to arrive today so i am getting really excited about that! i am so sad right? it is being delieverd to work but because i am off today i will have to pop in anyway just to collect it! i am in the city anyway because i am getting my highlights done later today


----------



## Iwantitall (May 4, 2011)

Thanks Lou  I can always rely on you for common sense. Im an NC15 so it really would be too orange on me, however i have NARS Taj mahal and i love that. Plus i have Ripe peach, Marine life, Bite of an apple, and a few other orangie, corally, peachy ones so i think im all set ? I really want to resist being caught up in all of the hype this time and finally get some stuff off my list rather that just LE items. I am contemplating the nail polishes, especially the pale pink one as im after a nudey polish and am yet to find the right one !

  	What did you get from NARS ?


----------



## Anitacska (May 4, 2011)

There's a free Nails Inc nail polish inside the new InStyle magazine, 3 colours to choose from: orange, teal and beige, I got the teal one, it's very pretty. 

  	My stupid local Debenhams still doesn't have the Estee Lauder summer collection, I really wanted to get the starfish blush with my points.  And Debenhams still doesn't have Surf Baby up, I'm guessing it'll be tomorrow now.


----------



## AndSparkle (May 4, 2011)

Ooooh. Thanks for letting us know about the Nails Inc offer... I must have about 40 of their polishes by now but I love them!  When did the issue come out?


----------



## Anitacska (May 4, 2011)

I don't know, just saw it today in Sainsbury's. It's the June issue.



AndSparkle said:


> Ooooh. Thanks for letting us know about the Nails Inc offer... I must have about 40 of their polishes by now but I love them!  When did the issue come out?


----------



## AndSparkle (May 4, 2011)

Ahhh. I've googled it and it said it's coming on the 5th.. thank god I've got enough time


----------



## melliquor (May 4, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> well i wanted the blush at first but because i am nc20 i feel it will be too orange for me. plus i don't think it is particularly unique - at least compared to what i already own


 	Thanks... you just saved me from buying it.  I was thinking of having the one item from the collection because I loved the collection... I am always a sucker for cute packaging.  Anyways, I was going to get it but now... decided against it.  I have bought way too much makeup in the past month and just ordered more Hakuhodo brushes today.... so really skint at the moment.

  	I am waiting for the collections from June and July... i can't wait for Semi-Precious and the warm palette (sorry can't remember the name of the collection) hehe


----------



## Alisha1 (May 4, 2011)

AndSparkle said:


> I agree with this more. ALOT of the more 'professional' brands, or smaller, foreign brands (e.g Inglot) can only be found around London, and even then, some towns don't have very good selections of make up. I have to travel 20 miles to get to my nearest MAC, selfridges, and 'proper' debenhams (in other words, it stocks more then clinque and chanel).. and tbh, I don't have the time or the money to travel there regularly....
> 
> *But it also goes back to the SA's being really intimidating.. I hate going make up shopping cause I always feel kinda ugly, or childish I guess. I wish I could have the shop to myself sometimes, and then ask for help if I need it. Or the shop could be run by robots. That could be fun. *


	I was in Debenhams last week and I wanted a Chanel foundation match, I went to the counter and although the MA was free she didn't come and ask if I needed help so after 15min of trying to match my own foundation I walked to the Dior counter instead as I've heard some good things about there foundation but the same thing happened. Thats one reason I prefer the MAC counter at Selfridges because atleast the MA ask if we need any help unless their really busy.


----------



## Alisha1 (May 4, 2011)

Oh and also I haven't noticed the Surf Baby makeup bag on the site, anyone know if its a store exclusive or something?


----------



## AndSparkle (May 4, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> I was in Debenhams last week and I wanted a Chanel foundation match, I went to the counter and although the MA was free she didn't come and ask if I needed help so after 15min of trying to match my own foundation I walked to the Dior counter instead as I've heard some good things about there foundation but the same thing happened. Thats one reason I prefer the MAC counter at Selfridges because atleast the MA ask if we need any help unless their really busy.


 
	Its so annoying cause the same kinda thing happens all the time to me. I don't know whether it's because I'm small (4"11) and they think I'm too young (19) but still... I feel like screaming 'YOU DO REALISE I HAVE CASH TO SPEND DON'T YOU?!?!' with the hope that they'll actually take notice of me!


----------



## Alisha1 (May 4, 2011)

AndSparkle said:


> Its so annoying cause the same kinda thing happens all the time to me. I don't know whether it's because I'm small (4"11) and they think I'm too young (19) but still... I feel like screaming 'YOU DO REALISE I HAVE CASH TO SPEND DON'T YOU?!?!' with the hope that they'll actually take notice of me!


  	lol maybe it is because were small! (I'm 5'1!) lol and I'm 18, I think it also might be because I don't look like someone whose obsessed with makeup...if only they knew...
  	Unless a new collection is out that I want to check out I usually only go by the counters to purchase things, I actually ended up going to HOF where the Chanel MUA was really nice and helpful


----------



## rockin (May 4, 2011)

I have a similar problem, AndSparkle. Only thing is, I think maybe they consider me too old (I'm 45) or not 'rich looking' enough.  I walk into House Of Fraser and feel I'm not posh enough for the place.

  	The Urban Decay counter don't seem to have that problem though - they are always willing to help if help is required, or to advise if asked.  The Benefit counter staff seem to impose their help and advice on you whether you want it or not.


----------



## HappyInsomniac (May 4, 2011)

I get generally ignored in Department stores, also. Probably one of the reasons I haven't spent a day in one trying out different foundations for a good match - the MAs are just so intimidating. I guess I don't look rich/makeup obsessed enough for them to waste their time on.


----------



## AndSparkle (May 4, 2011)

HappyInsomniac said:


> I get generally ignored in Department stores, also. Probably one of the reasons I haven't spent a day in one trying out different foundations for a good match - the MAs are just so intimidating. I guess I don't look rich/makeup obsessed enough for them to waste their time on.


 
	Yep. I'd love to stray away from MAC foundations, or try out something other then the lightest Bourjois foundation... but I always feel so out of place and invisible when I actually do get the courage to go and have a look at different brands. I'm so thankful for resources like Temptalia's foundation matrix.


----------



## LMD84 (May 4, 2011)

rockin said:


> I have a similar problem, AndSparkle. Only thing is, I think maybe they consider me too old (I'm 45) or not 'rich looking' enough.  I walk into House Of Fraser and feel I'm not posh enough for the place.
> 
> The Urban Decay counter don't seem to have that problem though - they are always willing to help if help is required, or to advise if asked.  The Benefit counter staff seem to impose their help and advice on you whether you want it or not.


  	yeah i don't think i look posh enough when in debenhams! that must be why the ignore me! lol!

Pink Crackle - here is my blog post on the barry m pink crackle polish!


----------



## Anitacska (May 4, 2011)

I don't have these problems in department stores at all, if anything I'd like to be left alone more, lol.

  	Lou, how do you like your Nars goodies? I'm really tempted by the eyeshadow trio, but I probably own the same shades by other brands already - 3 times over! What do you think about the blush? I saw on Temptalia that it's very glittery. I hate all the glitter in Orgasm and especially Super Orgasm, but the colour of New Order is very tempting. Can you post swatches if at all possible? Thanks.


----------



## LMD84 (May 4, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> I don't have these problems in department stores at all, if anything I'd like to be left alone more, lol.
> 
> Lou, how do you like your Nars goodies? I'm really tempted by the eyeshadow trio, but I probably own the same shades by other brands already - 3 times over! What do you think about the blush? I saw on Temptalia that it's very glittery. I hate all the glitter in Orgasm and especially Super Orgasm, but the colour of New Order is very tempting. Can you post swatches if at all possible? Thanks.


  	i am loving the trio! all colours are very pigmented and easy to work with. i have actually just done a video tutorial which i shall edit. my camera battery is on charge right now but i shall do swatches when it is done  new order is way more glittery than orgasm and to be honest it doesnt have much colour payoff. you definately have to use it as a highlight or blush topper


----------



## Anitacska (May 4, 2011)

Thanks. I think I will pass on New Order then.


----------



## LMD84 (May 4, 2011)

yeah it doesnt sound like it would be something you'd like because it is way more glittery than the orgasm range  i like it though - it's something different


----------



## Alisha1 (May 4, 2011)

Great post  I can't seem to comment though


----------



## LMD84 (May 4, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> Great post  I can't seem to comment though


  	aw you can click on leave a comment and then log in with your specktra name and password  let me know if it doesnt work!


----------



## AndSparkle (May 4, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> Great post  I can't seem to comment though


	Agreed. I love the look of it...hmm.. I wonder if it'll go with the orange Nails Inc polish thats in InStyle?


----------



## rockin (May 4, 2011)

I liked the pink crackle post.  I bought that one last week and haven't had a chance to try it yet.  I've now also got the Models Own silver crackle waiting to be tried - they finally have it in our Boots store, so I bought it today with my points.


----------



## Alisha1 (May 4, 2011)

rockin said:


> I liked the pink crackle post.  I bought that one last week and haven't had a chance to try it yet.  I've now also got the Models Own silver crackle waiting to be tried - they finally have it in our Boots store, so I bought it today with my points.


  	Oh gosh I still have the Models Own ones to buy...


----------



## rockin (May 4, 2011)

They only have black and silver at present, and I already had the black Barry M, so I just got the silver.


----------



## nunu (May 4, 2011)

Ladies take advantage of the 3 for 2 offer in Boots. I didn't realise it was on when i went to Boots yesterday and I bought 2 beauty items, the lady at the counter didn't even tell me  i couldve got an item for free..


----------



## AndSparkle (May 4, 2011)

nunu said:


> Ladies take advantage of the 3 for 2 offer in Boots. I didn't realise it was on when i went to Boots yesterday and I bought 2 beauty items, the lady at the counter didn't even tell me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 	Oooooh. Looks like I'm gonna be skint straightaway when I get some money. Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## banana1234 (May 4, 2011)

i am trying to fight the urge for surf usa


----------



## banana1234 (May 4, 2011)

nunu said:


> Ladies take advantage of the 3 for 2 offer in Boots. I didn't realise it was on when i went to Boots yesterday and I bought 2 beauty items, the lady at the counter didn't even tell me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 	naughty naughty, we are all meant to tell u about things like that! that girl would be in serious trouble in my store!


----------



## rockin (May 4, 2011)

nunu said:


> Ladies take advantage of the 3 for 2 offer in Boots. I didn't realise it was on when i went to Boots yesterday and I bought 2 beauty items, the lady at the counter didn't even tell me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 	Our branch has 3 for 2 signs all over the place in the makeup department, so naturally I took advantage of it LOL.  I got the Models Own crackle polish, a Barry M lippy and a Revlon Colourburst lipgloss.

  	I also got an Impulse spray for £3 (not included in the 3 for 2) with a limited edition Barry M lipgloss attached to it.  I got the 'Very Pink' Impulse, which came with a sparkly pale pink gloss


----------



## Iwantitall (May 4, 2011)

My friend who works for MAC has just informed me that the Surf baby collection has been held back a week in the stores ! She wasnt told why and couldnt believe it when i told her it was already out online...
  	On another note im so going into town tomorrow and picking up the pink barry m crackle and the orange instyle polish ! Sounds like a great combo !


----------



## nunu (May 4, 2011)

Thanks Ladies  The collection will be held back a week!! No way!! I was so looking forward to shopping for it tomorrow. Oh well I'll still go to MAC just to have a look.


----------



## Alisha1 (May 4, 2011)

Iwantitall said:


> My friend who works for MAC has just informed me that the Surf baby collection has been held back a week in the stores ! She wasnt told why and couldnt believe it when i told her it was already out online...
> On another note im so going into town tomorrow and picking up the pink barry m crackle and the orange instyle polish ! Sounds like a great combo !


	no way! The Makeup Forever Aqua liners are coming out next week :/


  	Has anyone received a dispatch email from MAC? I haven't so no MAC tomorrow


----------



## trollydolly (May 4, 2011)

I had no idea about the 3 for 2 offer in Boots :-( I purchased two makeup items from there today, annoying!


----------



## Iwantitall (May 4, 2011)

I never get a dispatch email.............


----------



## nunu (May 4, 2011)

I can't believe that in some Boots stores we are not being told about the 3 for 2 deal. So annoying :/


----------



## rockin (May 4, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> no way! The Makeup Forever Aqua liners are coming out next week :/
> 
> Has anyone received a dispatch email from MAC? I haven't so no MAC tomorrow



 	It was Boots.  Not sure if it is an exclusive offer as I threw the outer wrapper away.  The lipgloss actually has 'limited edition' printed on the tube, and doesn't have a colour number so I think it's exclusive to Impulse


----------



## LMD84 (May 5, 2011)

rockin said:


> I liked the pink crackle post.  I bought that one last week and haven't had a chance to try it yet.  I've now also got the Models Own silver crackle waiting to be tried - they finally have it in our Boots store, so I bought it today with my points.


	oh cool! i shall check my boots to see if it is out yet here too! myt mac stuff wasn't dispatched yesterday - makes me sad! but i am sure i will get it tomorrow!


----------



## HappyInsomniac (May 5, 2011)

The Surf Baby stuff is showing up properly on the Debenhams website now, and there's that 10% discount thing on Mac lippies so the Surf Baby ones are £12.60 instead of £14! Not a huge saving, indeed, but every little helps.


----------



## Anitacska (May 5, 2011)

Surf Baby is now up on Debenhams too. I've placed my order for the blush, Hibiscus l/s and the two pigment stacks. Do you think I need Good Lovin l/g? I hate it that there are hardly any swatches up on the net. 

  	Shame about the counter release being pushed back a week, I wanted to check it out tomorrow. But one of the Irish ladies said they were getting it on the 12th and last year To The Beach was online a week before the counters too, so I was partly expecting it. I got the Prescriptives liquid cooling powder in Rose Gold in the Orlando CCO, I wonder how similar it is to the new Mac shade?


----------



## amy_forster (May 5, 2011)

Its going to be next week apparently for the Surf Baby & Magically Cool in stores  I spoke to one of the MAs at my local store and they said its because no stores have had their stock yet so the date has been pushed back to next week!!! Which is pants because I have a photoshoot next Thursday  I'm going to have to take a couple of hours off on Friday afternoon and have a trip to MAC


----------



## LMD84 (May 5, 2011)

amy_forster said:


> Its going to be next week apparently for the Surf Baby & Magically Cool in stores  I spoke to one of the MAs at my local store and they said its because no stores have had their stock yet so the date has been pushed back to next week!!! Which is pants because I have a photoshoot next Thursday  I'm going to have to take a couple of hours off on Friday afternoon and have a trip to MAC


  	awww  yeah that sucks! it's silly when it is in the warehouse but not the stores!


----------



## Iwantitall (May 5, 2011)

I visited my counter today and my lovely MA showed me everything and they have it all in stock its just that they arent allowed to sell it !
  	Im going to pick up the surf the ocean pigment set and possibly the pale nail polish. However i might just get Chanel black pearl instead


----------



## Anitacska (May 5, 2011)

Yay, already got dispatch e-mail from Debenhams, hoping to get my package by Monday (they use Royal Mail, so won't be tomorrow for sure).


----------



## Alisha1 (May 5, 2011)

amy_forster said:


> *Its going to be next week apparently for the Surf Baby & Magically Cool in stores*  I spoke to one of the MAs at my local store and they said its because no stores have had their stock yet so the date has been pushed back to next week!!! Which is pants because I have a photoshoot next Thursday  I'm going to have to take a couple of hours off on Friday afternoon and have a trip to MAC


	I went to 2 of my MAC counters today and they had Magically Cool powders on display, I think its just Surf Baby that has been pushed back 
  	I swatched Cajan and its soo pretty, might pick it up next month!


  	No dispatch email  Just ordered Mocha and Krazy Kahuna from debenhams, might order Bust Out but I wanted to swatch it first :/


----------



## LMD84 (May 5, 2011)

i checked on the mac site and mine is still saying pending! i hope it gets dispatched today! i really wanted to wear hibiscus this weekend!


----------



## LMD84 (May 5, 2011)

for those that were interested i posted my nars haul swatches in the nars summer 2011 thread


----------



## fleur de lis (May 5, 2011)

Thanks for that Lou, I'm really interested in Cap Ferrat. I don't tend to wear bright colours like those often but they look so beautiful!

  	I was in Brighton today and popped into the MAC store - they had the magically cool liquid powders but no Surf Baby and I heard one of the SAs saying they were meant to get it in today but it's been pushed back a week, but she didn't say why.

  	I just bought Nails Inc Kensington Caviar base coat and an Urban Decay 24/7 shadow pencil. I feel a Nars splurge coming soon.


----------



## AndSparkle (May 5, 2011)

I feel a MUFE spurlge! Tempalia just posted a sneak peak of the aqua liners... I want at least 5 of them!!! They look amazing.


----------



## LMD84 (May 5, 2011)

AndSparkle said:


> I feel a MUFE spurlge! Tempalia just posted a sneak peak of the aqua liners... I want at least 5 of them!!! They look amazing.


	the liners are fab! you should see what we have been saying about them in the MUFE section of specktra! i made a post just for them! the multi coloured black one is awesome!!


----------



## Deleted member 49521 (May 5, 2011)

I saw Karen's swatches of the aqua liners over at MBB and I really need diamond multicolor black in my life! Haha!

  	That's a shame that people aren't being told about the 3 for 2 offer at Boots, perhaps it would be worth a complaint? I picked up a Rimmel colour mousse eyeshadow in sassy after reading some blog posts about them and I have to say it's pretty great! Had it on since about 8:30 am with no base and it's still crease free! Might go back and pick up 3 more colours  I also got Revlon colourburst in soft rose, meant to be a dupe of Chanel mademoiselle. Swatched them next to each other in store and they're not the same, but pretty close! Also threw a Rimmel nail polish in my basket to make up the 3 lol! Also bought 3 copies of Instyle for the 3 nails inc polishes. Had a flick through, next month they're giving away a £5 body shop voucher! It didn't state what the T & C's were for it though, will probably have a minimum spend, 1 per purchase limit.


----------



## LMD84 (May 5, 2011)

oh i love the boots 3 for 2 offer! i always stock up on mascaras!


----------



## nazia (May 5, 2011)

I'm so cross about Surf Baby being delayed! Grrr!   On the plus side, I did find out I have £68 worth of points on my Debenhams Beauty Card!! At this rate, Debs are kicking Boots' ass in the points dept! Does anyone know if the Guerlain and Dior summer collections are in store yet? Really want goodies from both collections!


----------



## Anitacska (May 5, 2011)

I had £60 until I bought a Lancome L'absolu Creme de Brilliance lipgloss, but still have £41.50, unfortunately couldn't get the Estee Lauder starfish powder because my local Debenhams is crap and didn't have them in stock yet (or anyone at the counter for that matter).  Now I'm trying to work out where to go tomorrow (I need to go out, was stuck in the house today with my 3 children, bloody inset day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





), Guildford or Kingston. There's no Debenhams in Kingston, but there's no Chanel counter in Guildford in either Debenhams or Boots and I really want to see if they have the summer collection out yet. What to do, what to do? (Does anyone know by the way when the Chanel summer collection is coming out?)

  	Oh and I don't think the Guerlain summer collection is out yet, they only have the Rouge Automatiques, but I might be wrong. No idea about Dior either. Must. Go. Check. Out. Everything!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






nazia said:


> On the plus side, I did find out I have £68 worth of points on my Debenhams Beauty Card!! At this rate, Debs are kicking Boots' ass in the points dept! Does anyone know if the Guerlain and Dior summer collections are in store yet? Really want goodies from both collections!


----------



## AndSparkle (May 5, 2011)

kirkichi said:


> I saw Karen's swatches of the aqua liners over at MBB and I really need diamond multicolor black in my life! Haha!
> 
> That's a shame that people aren't being told about the 3 for 2 offer at Boots, perhaps it would be worth a complaint? I picked up a Rimmel colour mousse eyeshadow in sassy after reading some blog posts about them and I have to say it's pretty great! Had it on since about 8:30 am with no base and it's still crease free! Might go back and pick up 3 more colours  I also got Revlon colourburst in soft rose, meant to be a dupe of Chanel mademoiselle. Swatched them next to each other in store and they're not the same, but pretty close! Also threw a Rimmel nail polish in my basket to make up the 3 lol! Also bought 3 copies of Instyle for the 3 nails inc polishes. Had a flick through, next month they're giving away a £5 body shop voucher! It didn't state what the T & C's were for it though, will probably have a minimum spend, 1 per purchase limit.


 	Ahhhh I'm after the pink, teal and red! I love unusual colours


----------



## trollydolly (May 5, 2011)

I need to get on the Debenhams beauty card bandwagon! How does it work? Is it like boots points system? x


----------



## nunu (May 5, 2011)

Yep i went to 3 different MAC's they didn't have surf baby out only the magically cool powders and the new accesories stuff . What a shame i was so looking forward to haul


----------



## HappyInsomniac (May 5, 2011)

trollydolly said:


> I need to get on the Debenhams beauty card bandwagon! How does it work? Is it like boots points system? x



 	I keep meaning to do it too and forgetting. I find it really annoying that you can't order a card online, though, only in store.


----------



## Iwantitall (May 5, 2011)

The new Chanel summer collection is launched May 20th x


----------



## Anitacska (May 5, 2011)

In that case maybe I'll go to Guildford. Thanks.



Iwantitall said:


> The new Chanel summer collection is launched May 20th x


----------



## rockin (May 5, 2011)

I've had a dispatch email through at last   Unfortunately it's for the order I placed yesterday, not the previous day.  I'm hoping it's just a case of them not having updated their computer records


----------



## Alisha1 (May 5, 2011)

My order has not dispatched yet  Guess I'll be receiving Surf Baby goodies next week :/


----------



## Alisha1 (May 5, 2011)

My Paradise blush is the first to sell out on the MAC site - not surprised tbh. I'm guessing Hibiscus will be next!


----------



## rockin (May 5, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> My Paradise blush is the first to sell out on the MAC site - not surprised tbh. I'm guessing Hibiscus will be next!



 	Yep, no surprise there!


----------



## nazia (May 5, 2011)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 



I had £60 until I bought a Lancome L'absolu Creme de Brilliance lipgloss, but still have £41.50, unfortunately couldn't get the Estee Lauder starfish powder because my local Debenhams is crap and didn't have them in stock yet (or anyone at the counter for that matter).  Now I'm trying to work out where to go tomorrow (I need to go out, was stuck in the house today with my 3 children, bloody inset day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), Guildford or Kingston. There's no Debenhams in Kingston, but there's no Chanel counter in Guildford in either Debenhams or Boots and I really want to see if they have the summer collection out yet. What to do, what to do? (Does anyone know by the way when the Chanel summer collection is coming out?)
 
Oh and I don't think the Guerlain summer collection is out yet, they only have the Rouge Automatiques, but I might be wrong. No idea about Dior either. Must. Go. Check. Out. Everything!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 


 







Quote:Originally Posted by *trollydolly* 



 	I need to get on the Debenhams beauty card bandwagon! How does it work? Is it like boots points system? x







Quote:Originally Posted by *HappyInsomniac* 







I keep meaning to do it too and forgetting. I find it really annoying that you can't order a card online, though, only in store.


----------



## nazia (May 5, 2011)

Ok, I'm really sorry guys, for some reason I'm not able to type my responses in the above post where I've quoted you!


  	Anitacska - I think we're similar in that we like to see things in person ASAP, so if there's ever a time when you can't get to the store, I'm more than willing to help you out =)


  	trollydolly - it's very similar, the details are up on the webiste. They do lots of promotions which mean your points stack up quite quickly.


  	HappyInsomniac - that is irritating, but I've found it to be very worthwhile.


  	That was the third time I typed that!


----------



## LMD84 (May 6, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> My Paradise blush is the first to sell out on the MAC site - not surprised tbh. I'm guessing Hibiscus will be next!


  	yeah i think hibiscus will be next and then followed by the teal and yellow shadow


----------



## rockin (May 6, 2011)

My Wednesday order is "out for delivery".   It would be nice if the Tuesday orders arrived with it.


----------



## LMD84 (May 6, 2011)

rockin said:


> My Wednesday order is "out for delivery".   It would be nice if the Tuesday orders arrived with it.


	i hope there wasn't a problem and that our orders went through properly on tuesday  i am getting worried!


----------



## rockin (May 6, 2011)

It's hard not to worry, but I have had orders arrive before the dispatch emails before, so I'm not panicking yet



  	Found this on E.L.F's Facebook page:

 [h=6][/h]  	_e.l.f. Cosmetics_
_‎20% off our entire website at www.eyeslipsface.co.uk. Use codes 20PlentyUK (for UK Orders) or 20PlentyEU (for EU) at checkout.

	A minimum purchase of £10 (before shipping) is required. The code expires at 12 MIDDAY Friday 6 May 2011._


----------



## Anitacska (May 6, 2011)

The trouble with inset days like yesterday that you can't do much as it's a Thursday. Normally they're Fridays or Mondays which is better. Also, I've just spent 3 weeks non-stop with my children, and as much as I love them, I need to be away from them from time to time for my sanity. 

  	I wonder if the Surf Baby orders are being held back because of the delay on the counters? Although last year I got my TTB stuff before they even hit the counter as that collection launched a week earlier online too. I don't know. Hope you all get your stuff soon though.


----------



## rockin (May 6, 2011)

I've just had my black box delivery, and it was just the order from Wednesday, nothing from the Tuesday orders


----------



## martiryb (May 6, 2011)

My Tuesday order is 'dispatched' so I think there is everything fine with them


----------



## LMD84 (May 6, 2011)

martiryb said:


> My Tuesday order is 'dispatched' so I think there is everything fine with them


  	what time did you order on tuesday? i waited until late afternoon...


----------



## rockin (May 6, 2011)

My first order from Tuesday (placed as soon as the products came up on the site) is now showing as dispatched.  The second one, for Honey Rose, was placed just after 5pm, and is still showing as 'In Warehouse' so it looks like they might be starting to work their way through them.


----------



## martiryb (May 6, 2011)

around 4 o'clock..


----------



## pippa! (May 6, 2011)

nazia said:


> On the plus side, I did find out I have £68 worth of points on my Debenhams Beauty Card!! At this rate, Debs are kicking Boots' ass in the points dept! Does anyone know if the Guerlain and Dior summer collections are in store yet? Really want goodies from both collections!


	guerlain terra inca is out june 5th


----------



## Anitacska (May 6, 2011)

Just been shopping, asked at the Mac counter and was told it's next week because they're having trouble shipping the stock from America? Glad to hear they're starting to dispatch orders now, hope everyone gets theirs on Monday (me included, lol). Now something's come up for next Thursday, so I think I'll have to wait until Friday to see the collection in person, never mind.

  	Went to Space NK to check out New Order and OMG it is the most glittery mess I've ever seen. It is a very pretty colour though, which is a shame, because I'd love to have it, but definitely not with all that glitter. Swatched Cap Ferrat and I really like it, although I'm pretty sure I could dupe it with Mac or Urban Decay, but never mind, I've ordered it now. 

  	Oh and got the Estee Lauder Sea Star blush from Boots with my points (I was surprised to find out I had £36 worth, yay!), it's so pretty!


----------



## LMD84 (May 6, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Just been shopping, asked at the Mac counter and was told it's next week because they're having trouble shipping the stock from America? Glad to hear they're starting to dispatch orders now, hope everyone gets theirs on Monday (me included, lol). Now something's come up for next Thursday, so I think I'll have to wait until Friday to see the collection in person, never mind.
> 
> Went to Space NK to check out New Order and OMG it is the most glittery mess I've ever seen. It is a very pretty colour though, which is a shame, because I'd love to have it, but definitely not with all that glitter. Swatched Cap Ferrat and I really like it, although I'm pretty sure I could dupe it with Mac or Urban Decay, but never mind, I've ordered it now.
> 
> Oh and got the Estee Lauder Sea Star blush from Boots with my points (I was surprised to find out I had £36 worth, yay!), it's so pretty!


  	yeah new order is crazy glittery! lol! and yes cap feratt can be duped with mac in my opinion - but i like having all three shadows together like that.

  	my surf baby has been dispatched! woo hoo!!

  	also check out my blog post on the MUA liners -
http://www.specktra.net/specktrablog/2011/05/06/a-glittering-bargain/


----------



## nazia (May 6, 2011)

Quote:Originally Posted by *pippa!* 






guerlain terra inca is out june 5th


----------



## nazia (May 6, 2011)

Does anyone have any idea why my posts are not showing up?! All of a sudden, whatever I type just disappears! I can type the reply just fine, but once it's posted up, it just looks like I'm quoting people and not saying anything!


----------



## LMD84 (May 6, 2011)

nazia said:


> Does anyone have any idea why my posts are not showing up?! All of a sudden, whatever I type just disappears! I can type the reply just fine, but once it's posted up, it just looks like I'm quoting people and not saying anything!


	that is weird. what browser are you using?


----------



## Anitacska (May 6, 2011)

Temptalia's just started reviewing the whole Surf baby! collection. I expect she'll have everything up by this evening. So far I like the look of My Paradise blush (good thing I've ordered it then, lol), which seems to have been sold out on Debenhams too together with Hibiscus and Naturally Eccentric l/s.


----------



## Kirsty (May 6, 2011)

kirkichi said:


> That's a shame that people aren't being told about the 3 for 2 offer at Boots, perhaps it would be worth a complaint?


 
  	In regards to the Boots comments. I know when I worked there we were never really briefed about most of the offers. It wasn't my main job to be on the tills, but if the queue looks too long, we had to drop everything & go help.  It was only through my personal interest I knew about the make-up 3for2's.

  	I was quite suprised to learn that in the event of these offers, if only 2 items are purchased, nothing shows on the till (same with BOGOF). It is up to the SA to personally know about each offer and it's hard to know/see every 3for2 running, particularly in a large store where you don't pass certain areas. Although I do appreciate the SA should try to memorise every offer, sometimes it slips through the net.

  	Just my 2c.


----------



## AndSparkle (May 6, 2011)

This topic has kinda passed, but I know someone asked if the Impulse/Barry M offer was Boots exclusive?
  	I've just came across an advert in InStyle for the offer, and Boots, Superdrug and Tesco all have their logos on the bottom of the advertisement, so it appears it's available in all these places. 

  	Also, the orange Nails Inc polish that comes with InStyle is gorgeous! Slightly duller/lighter then I expected and a tiny bit streaky, but it's quite lovely. I don't think I'll get the other two though, £3.70 is too expensive for a magazine I won't use!


----------



## Iwantitall (May 6, 2011)

Neither of my orders have been dispatched yet ! I order one on tuesday at 3pm and the other on wednesday :-( Im actually really annoyed.


----------



## fleur de lis (May 6, 2011)

Out of interest, which MAC colours do you reckon would be suitable dupes for the shades in Cap Ferrat?


LMD84 said:


> yeah new order is crazy glittery! lol! and yes cap feratt can be duped with mac in my opinion - but i like having all three shadows together like that.
> 
> my surf baby has been dispatched! woo hoo!!
> 
> ...


----------



## anita22 (May 6, 2011)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *kirkichi* 


		Also bought 3 copies of Instyle for the 3 nails inc polishes. Had a flick through, next month they're giving away a £5 body shop voucher! It didn't state what the T & C's were for it though, will probably have a minimum spend, 1 per purchase limit. 



 	Ooh, good to know. Apparently next month's edition of glamour will have a free Benefit product - High Beam, Benetint or Posie Tint! It's out on June 9th.


----------



## LMD84 (May 6, 2011)

well the lightest green reminds me of warming trend shadow which came out with cool heat. the blue reminds me of freshwater and the minty green reminds me of newly minted mixed with shimmer moss


----------



## Alisha1 (May 6, 2011)

anita22 said:


> Ooh, good to know. Apparently next month's edition of *glamour will have a free Benefit product - High Beam, Benetint or Posie Tint! It's out on June 9th.*


	Ooh I've wanted to try all three products! Thanks for letting us know  lol I'm getting all three!


----------



## fleur de lis (May 6, 2011)

Thanks Lou, that's really helpful! And Anita 22 - thanks for letting us know about the Glamour/Benefit offer. Highbeam has been on my list to buy for ages! I'm on holiday when the magazine comes out but might ask my mum to pick me up a copy!


----------



## Anitacska (May 6, 2011)

Ooh, I might get High Beam. I have Posie Tint and hate it, but HB might be better.



Alisha1 said:


> Ooh I've wanted to try all three products! Thanks for letting us know  lol I'm getting all three!


	Oh no, just seen the e/s swatches on Temptalia, and now want Surf USA and Sun Blonde.


----------



## AndSparkle (May 6, 2011)

With that review.. I'm quite scared to even see the swatches. Looks like I'm gonna be broke for a few weeks..


----------



## Alisha1 (May 6, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Oh no, just seen the e/s swatches on Temptalia, and now want Surf USA and Sun Blonde.


  	I must have just over looked it or something - lol thank god I ordered it from MAC when I did as its sold out on both sites!

  	My order MAC and Debenhams order have dispatched today, hopefully I'll get them on monday  I really want to order Bust Out now!


----------



## LMD84 (May 6, 2011)

lol! yeah i am wanting surf usa so bad right now...


----------



## Alisha1 (May 6, 2011)

lol did Temptalia get you aswell?! lol


----------



## AndSparkle (May 6, 2011)

Temptalia gets everyone!!


----------



## LMD84 (May 6, 2011)

ok nick is amazing and just bought me surf usa - he told me (after showing him dupe swatches) that i really do have nothing like it so therefore i have to have it!


----------



## AndSparkle (May 6, 2011)

Awwh that's really sweet of him! You're so lucky.. I wish my bf would be that kind


----------



## Anitacska (May 6, 2011)

I have Surf USA and Sun Blonde sitting in my basket, just waiting for the lipstick and lipglass swatches before I order. 

  	Oh and I've just realised that the blush is actually 12 g, so I guess £19.00 isn't too bad after all.


----------



## Alisha1 (May 6, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> I have Surf USA and Sun Blonde sitting in my basket, just waiting for the lipstick and lipglass swatches before I order.
> 
> Oh and I've just realised that the blush is actually 12 g, so I guess £19.00 isn't too bad after all.


  	I've just added Surf USA and Sun Blonde to my basket along with Saffron and Bust Out *sigh* I think I might wait till Thursday so I can see them in person (and hopefully get put off as I really wanted the MUFE agua liners next week!)


----------



## LMD84 (May 6, 2011)

i know!  sun blonde is super nice too but i feel i can live without it


----------



## Anitacska (May 6, 2011)

Temptalia gave A to all 5 eyeshadows and says they are the best ones Mac has put out over the past year (except for Peacocky).


----------



## Alisha1 (May 6, 2011)

Ooh also Illamasqua emailed me with a discount code for a free Medium Pencil with any purchase over £50. Code - *PENCIL50 *

  	Be sure to add the Medium Pencil to your basket to get it free - note the £50 must be excluding the price of the pencil!


----------



## Alisha1 (May 6, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> *Temptalia gave A to all 5 eyeshadows *and says they are the best ones Mac has put out over the past year (except for Peacocky).


	If we ever need a reason to purchase more MAC ^^ That would be it!


----------



## LMD84 (May 6, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> If we ever need a reason to purchase more MAC ^^ That would be it!


	lol!! these shadows do seem very awesome!


----------



## Anitacska (May 6, 2011)

Yeah, actually, you are right, I'm not gonna get it, unless I see it in person and love it so much I have to have it.

  	Still no l/s or l/g swatches, come on Christine! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	EDIT: Lipstick swatches are up, don't think I'll get Bust Out!, looks a lot like Playtime and I'm not even that keen on that anymore...


----------



## nazia (May 6, 2011)

Quote:Originally Posted by *LMD84* 






that is weird. what browser are you using?


----------



## HappyInsomniac (May 6, 2011)

Ugh, I am trying to resist Surf USA, as I have tonnes of greens, but it's just so pretty. I want.


----------



## Iwantitall (May 6, 2011)

Hey guys, my order is still saying its in the warehouse and now im getting worried, have you ever recieved a standard delivery on a saturday ?


----------



## Anitacska (May 6, 2011)

Just added Blue Noon Powerpoint Pencil to my basket.


----------



## HappyInsomniac (May 6, 2011)

I think I am going to resist Surf USA. It looks pretty similar to Gulf Stream (which I have), so I think I can do without it.



Iwantitall said:


> Hey guys, my order is still saying its in the warehouse and now im getting worried, have you ever recieved a standard delivery on a saturday ?



 	Mine still says warehouse too. I expect they just had a bucketload of orders on the first day to work through, I wouldn't worry.


----------



## Iwantitall (May 6, 2011)

HappyInsomniac said:


> Mine still says warehouse too. I expect they just had a bucketload of orders on the first day to work through, I wouldn't worry.


 
	Thanks honey, hopefully itll come on monday xx


----------



## nunu (May 6, 2011)

I so want to shop from this collection but now that My paradise is sold out i don't think it's worth placing an order


----------



## rockin (May 6, 2011)

Iwantitall said:


> Hey guys, my order is still saying its in the warehouse and now im getting worried, have you ever recieved a standard delivery on a saturday ?



 	I received the dispatch notice about 45 minutes ago for the order I placed when things started appearing on the site, but my 5pm order from the same day is still showing as In Warehouse.   There's a huge difference of 39940 between the two order numbers so it looks like they were inundated with orders


----------



## Iwantitall (May 6, 2011)

rockin said:


> I received the dispatch notice about 45 minutes ago for the order I placed when things started appearing on the site, but my 5pm order from the same day is still showing as In Warehouse.   There's a huge difference of 39940 between the two order numbers so it looks like they were inundated with orders


	Thanks honey, ive stopped fretting xx


----------



## LMD84 (May 7, 2011)

my package is now in my city's depot - i just hope it actually comes today. because it gets delievered to my shop they deliever saturdays to us because we always get sony stuff coming with them too - keep your fingers crossed!!


----------



## rockin (May 7, 2011)

Mine is at my local depot, too   By this time of day it usually says Out For Delivery, though, so I don't think it's coming today.  The other order is still 'In Warehouse' according to MAC's website


----------



## Anitacska (May 7, 2011)

Ooh, really hope you receive it today!



LMD84 said:


> my package is now in my city's depot - i just hope it actually comes today. because it gets delievered to my shop they deliever saturdays to us because we always get sony stuff coming with them too - keep your fingers crossed!!


	I decided to take Blue Noon out of my basket and since Temptalia didn't receive Good Lovin l/g to review (makes you wonder why they sent her everything but Hibiscus and Good Lovin?!), I've only ordered Surf USA in the end. Will check out Good Lovin in person on Friday. That should be me done with this collection after that.

  	Oh just a funny story: I was looking at swatches last night and saw that Short Shorts was compared to Solar White which seems 10 times prettier. So I thought I'll see if Solar White was LE, which is was, bummer I thought, won't be able to get it. Then about an hour later while brushing my teeth it popped into my head that I actually own Solar White as it's in the Rose is a rose quad (I think it was Nordstrom exclusive or something, got it from the States) and I have used it many times and love it of course! DOH!


----------



## rockin (May 7, 2011)

BrandAlley have Orly on sale at 50%.  They also have free P&P all weekend, but only on orders of £70 and over.  They've got lots of lovely colours

  	http://www.brandalley.co.uk/FSMarque/Id-7453-Produit-0


----------



## nazia (May 7, 2011)

Sorry guys, this is a nonesense test post to see if I actually can post yet! Please feel free to delete this post soon and any of my quoted posts where I haven't said anything at all!

  	Btw, I'm using IE9 and it was fine till a couple of days ago - grrr! Hopefully this issue will sort itself out =(


----------



## LMD84 (May 7, 2011)

nazia said:


> Sorry guys, this is a nonesense test post to see if I actually can post yet! Please feel free to delete this post soon and any of my quoted posts where I haven't said anything at all!
> 
> Btw, I'm using IE9 and it was fine till a couple of days ago - grrr! Hopefully this issue will sort itself out =(


  	i shall make some equiries for you as to why this is happening.  does it happen on every thread where you try and reply or only certain sections of the site?

  	also my black box is still at the depot - no mac for me today! boo!


----------



## LMD84 (May 7, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbeUx2r0BxY - my first nars video tutorial is up on the specktra youtube guys!  check it out


----------



## nazia (May 7, 2011)

Grrrr, it's still happening =(

  	Really sorry about the pointless posts I'm making, quoting people and saying nothing!

  	I appreciate that Lou (I think that's your name?), I'm missing being able to post on here now! I don't know if it's happening elsewhere in the forum - this is the only area in which I post.


----------



## LMD84 (May 7, 2011)

nazia said:


> Grrrr, it's still happening =(
> 
> Really sorry about the pointless posts I'm making, quoting people and saying nothing!
> 
> I appreciate that Lou (I think that's your name?), I'm missing being able to post on here now! I don't know if it's happening elsewhere in the forum - this is the only area in which I post.


  	ok no problem. i shall try and get it sorted out for you but the web guys won't be able to take a look until Monday  and yup Lou is my name.


----------



## Alisha1 (May 7, 2011)

Hibiscus and Naturally Eccentric are back in stock on the Debenham's site if anyone is interested


----------



## fleur de lis (May 7, 2011)

Fantastic vid Lou - you did really well considering it was your first time; I don't think it showed at all to be honest! The Cap Ferrat trio looks gorgeous on you 



LMD84 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbeUx2r0BxY - my first nars video tutorial is up on the specktra youtube guys!  check it out


----------



## LMD84 (May 7, 2011)

aw thanks so much! you are too kind!


----------



## Iwantitall (May 7, 2011)

Wonderful look lou, can i ask what nailpolish youre wearing ? Tis beautiful x


----------



## AndSparkle (May 7, 2011)

MUFE Aqua Liners are up on the Guru Website!!  £16.50 each.


----------



## Anitacska (May 7, 2011)

Ooh, I really want the multicolour black one and the fuschia one!



AndSparkle said:


> MUFE Aqua Liners are up on the Guru Website!!  £16.50 each.


----------



## LMD84 (May 8, 2011)

teh red and the black shall come home with me. i might put them on my credit card


----------



## Anitacska (May 8, 2011)

I ended up ordering 4, oops. I got the lagoon green and electric purple ones as well as the fuschia and multicolour black.


----------



## LMD84 (May 8, 2011)

enjoy them! you will have to let us know what you think - with pictures of course! i shall order later today. right now i am still in bed just messing about on my macbook! but i shall get up very soon. i have some cleaning to do! so thrilling!


----------



## AndSparkle (May 8, 2011)

Cleaning is sooooo much better then doing an evaluation with no clue what to actually put in it! 

  	I'm wanting the pink, red and teal liners.. I might wait and see what you guys think of them first though


----------



## rockin (May 8, 2011)

The status for my Tuesday 5pm order has finally changed to Dispatched - phew!


----------



## nazia (May 8, 2011)

AndSparkle said:


> MUFE Aqua Liners are up on the Guru Website!!  £16.50 each.


	Gawd, they look so good. But I have soooo many eyeliners! Decisions, decisions...!


----------



## LMD84 (May 8, 2011)

rockin said:


> The status for my Tuesday 5pm order has finally changed to Dispatched - phew!


  	yay! i am relieved for you!


----------



## Iwantitall (May 8, 2011)

rockin said:


> The status for my Tuesday 5pm order has finally changed to Dispatched - phew!



 	Both of my orders are still in the ruddy warehouse :-(


----------



## sonia84 (May 8, 2011)

Big hugs to all waiting for orders, fingers crossed they all come tomorrow.

  	Just seen that next month, Glamour are doing mini Benefit; High Beam, Posietint and Benetint free with the July issue. I wouldn't buy them full price but for 2 quid each i'm def buying them. Shame they didn't do Moonbeam thou, I'm going to pick that up this week with me free points from Debs and it would have been great to get that for £2.


----------



## Alisha1 (May 8, 2011)

AndSparkle said:


> MUFE Aqua Liners are up on the Guru Website!!  £16.50 each.


	I think I have to wait till next week until I purchase these babies!


----------



## LMD84 (May 8, 2011)

i ended up buying urban decay sin shadow stick with my debenhams points. i had to put £4 towards it which i think is a bargain!


----------



## AndSparkle (May 8, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> I think I have to wait till next week until I purchase these babies!


 
	I'm just trying to decide which ones I want!!


----------



## HappyInsomniac (May 8, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> Hibiscus and Naturally Eccentric are back in stock on the Debenham's site if anyone is interested



 	They've sold out again, already! Lol. I guess it makes sense, seeing as they're £1.40 cheaper than on the Mac site.


----------



## fleur de lis (May 8, 2011)

Ooh, I might take a trip to London this week to check out the MUFE liners then! So far the teal one is calling to me, as are both the purple ones and the multicoloured black ones. I will probably choose one or two though to start with!


----------



## Anitacska (May 8, 2011)

Yes, but Naturally Eccentric? Why?

  	I went to London today to meet a friend and had a look around at Covent Garden and on Oxford Street. No Surf Baby, but they did have a display fo a few items behind glass, and the magical liquid powders. I've swatched Honey Rose and it's very similar to the Prescriptives one I got in the US, so won't be buying that.

  	I've managed to spend my Debenhams points too, got Chanel Fauve e/s (it's gorgeous!) and also a Guerlain Rouge Automatique in Champs Elysees, the shade Natalia Vodianova is wearing in the promo photo. It's so pretty! Also bought some stuff in Boots, but didn't go too crazy. 



HappyInsomniac said:


> They've sold out again, already! Lol. I guess it makes sense, seeing as they're £1.40 cheaper than on the Mac site.


----------



## nazia (May 8, 2011)

*fleur de lis:*

  	sorry about the lack of text in the post above where I've quoted you - something weird is going on with my account! So if any of you think I'm a bit strange and keep randomly quoting you and don't say anything, it's because my text isn't showing up for some very strange reason! Sorry!

  	Anyway I was trying to say this:

  	Yup, I'm going to try and do this sometime this week too! Also, pop into MAC to check out the Surf Baby collex in store. Hopefully some of the other brands will have released some new products/collections too! No one comes out shopping with me anymore - they can't stand how much time I spend on makeup!


----------



## Alisha1 (May 8, 2011)

^ lol I was thinking the exact same thing!


----------



## nazia (May 8, 2011)

Quote:


AndSparkle said:


> I know the feeling.. I'm telling myself they are different to anything else I have.. especially a bright pink and red liquid liner!


 
Honestly, I have something like...200+ eyeliners? And you know it's always the same ones that get used! Lol! But you're so right - there are some really unique shades there. I'm drawn to 3, 4 and 7. I could never get away with a red eyeliner unfortunately!


----------



## nazia (May 8, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> I wanted to take a trip to London too! But train prices are crazy and I'm skint :/


	Megabus! That's pretty cheap as far as I know!


----------



## LMD84 (May 9, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> ^ lol I was thinking the exact same thing!


  	snap! i really want to go to london if only to go to the westfield centre so i can see the inglot store!


----------



## rockin (May 9, 2011)

I live in Kent, but I can't justify the train or coach fair to go to London, especially since I'd have to drag the kids along with me.  It's been years since I paid the Kings Road a visit   I think the last time I went I was pregnant with my son, and he's 17 years old now!

  	Good news - my first order is Out For Delivery.  I still don't have a dispatch email for the 5pm Tuesday one, even though the website now says it's been dispatched.


----------



## LMD84 (May 9, 2011)

rockin said:


> I live in Kent, but I can't justify the train or coach fair to go to London, especially since I'd have to drag the kids along with me.  It's been years since I paid the Kings Road a visit   I think the last time I went I was pregnant with my son, and he's 17 years old now!
> 
> Good news - my first order is Out For Delivery.  I still don't have a dispatch email for the 5pm Tuesday one, even though the website now says it's been dispatched.


  	well hope both of them turn up for you today


----------



## Alisha1 (May 9, 2011)

Thanks! I think I'm going to try and book it for next week  Gosh I haven't been London in ages!

  	My Debenhams order has arrived  Well its just Krazy Kahuna and Mocha...still waiting for my MAC order


----------



## rockin (May 9, 2011)

My MAC order just arrived - just the first one.  Hopefully the second one will arrive tomorrow some time


----------



## Anitacska (May 9, 2011)

My Debenhams order has just come too! Yay! I like the look of the blush and Hibiscus l/s, but the thing that made me go WOW! the most is the light green pigment in the Surf The Ocean stack! So gorgeous! 

  	My box also contained a Benefit Triple Performing Facial Emulsion, full size, wonder if they made a mistake? Or did anyone else get this with their order? In any case, I'm keeping it, lol.


----------



## LMD84 (May 9, 2011)

i'm glad some of you have your orders! i am still wating for mine! boo!!


----------



## Alisha1 (May 9, 2011)

rockin said:


> My MAC order just arrived - just the first one.  Hopefully the second one will arrive tomorrow some time



 	Hopefully!

  	I just posted some swatches on the swatch thread


----------



## Alisha1 (May 9, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> i'm glad some of you have your orders! i am still wating for mine! boo!!


  	Waiting for my MAC order aswell...need to go college soon aswell :/ lol I'm thinking of missing it as I only have an hour lesson - lol is that bad :/


----------



## nazia (May 9, 2011)

Yeah it's bad! My sister's the same! Although I'm terrible - I tell her off if she ever skips anything but then if I want her for something I'm like "it's only one lesson...don't gooooo!" lol.


----------



## LMD84 (May 9, 2011)

argh1 the delivery van with my stuff on it has broken down! maybe i won't be getting my mac today  makes me sad!


----------



## rockin (May 9, 2011)

Oh no, Lou 

  	My delivery man couldn't get a signature from me as his electronic gadget thing is broken (haven't they heard of paper?).  Looks like they're having a bad day.


----------



## Anitacska (May 9, 2011)

Yes, actually it is a sample, it's rather big, so I assumed it was full size, lol.


----------



## Alisha1 (May 9, 2011)

lol yeah the sample is quite big I love the cute glass jar it comes in!

  	My MAC order arrived today I just put swatches up 
  	http://www.specktra.net/forum/thread/174461/mac-surf-baby-may-2011#post_2117436


----------



## Deleted member 49521 (May 9, 2011)

Ooh yes! I've read so many good reviews of their products. I especially want to try the liquid blush! I hope we get an online store at some point, or perhaps a department store could take them on!


----------



## AndSparkle (May 9, 2011)

This is literally the only reason I wanna go to London haha!!!

  	I ended up buying crackle polishes instead of getting the MUFE, I figured I might as well. I'm not very impressed with the silver models own polish though


----------



## banana1234 (May 9, 2011)

i totally read that as crap ferret


----------



## LMD84 (May 9, 2011)

banana1234 said:


> i totally read that as crap ferret


	lol! now that is funny!

  	latest blog post where you can see some nice swatches from MUFE - The must have product for summer


----------



## Alisha1 (May 9, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> lol! now that is funny!
> *latest blog post where you can see some nice swatches from MUFE* - The must have product for summer


  	The green and purple...


----------



## LMD84 (May 9, 2011)

i know right?! i have another one on it's way! the beautiful teal blue one! aqua creams are by far the best product MUFE make! they are all so opaque too!


----------



## Alisha1 (May 9, 2011)

They look great! Its funny Temptalia has put links up to her reviews of them and the swatches convinced me I need the turquoise  one, now you've convinced me about the purple and green one!
  	I love that all the aqua creams colours are so different - the only time MAC releases unique shades there all LE! And Bobbi Browns seem alot similar to MAC ones!

  	Ok a department store HAS to start selling MUFE - or I'm moving to London! lol!


----------



## sonia84 (May 9, 2011)

The purple one, Whoa nice. I can't believe how much hassel people are having still with their order, it's like a comedy farce with DHL coming off as clowns, Seriously big hugs for all waiting and there is always tomorrow........ I'm so glad I paid extra for shipping even thou it didn't arrive named day, it still arrived that week. I think I would have been tearing my hair out by now waiting for my order. You are handling in way nicer than I would.


----------



## AndSparkle (May 10, 2011)

If it didn't arrive on the named day, you're able to get a refund from MAC for the shipping. Has noone even got emails from MAC explaining why the hell this is taking so long? :s


----------



## rockin (May 10, 2011)

There's been no explanation.  When I received my Wednesday order but still hadn't got a dispatch email for my Tuesday orders, I phoned Customer Services and was told that they were sitting in the warehouse, all packed and ready to go. Everything had been in stock, so it wasn't a case of them having to wait for stock to reach them first.    I finally received my first Tuesday order yesterday and the 5pm Tuesday order is apparently now Out For Delivery.  It makes me think that they're packing stuff but forgetting (or not having time)  to arrange for all of it to be collected by the couriers.  The MAC rep was as puzzled as I was that the Wednesday order had arrived but the Tuesday ones hadn't yet been dispatched.


----------



## Alisha1 (May 10, 2011)

I hope everyone gets their orders today! MAC has seriously been slow with deliveries ever since april when they were changing their system for that week...


----------



## rockin (May 10, 2011)

My black box has just arrived


----------



## LMD84 (May 10, 2011)

AndSparkle said:


> If it didn't arrive on the named day, you're able to get a refund from MAC for the shipping. Has noone even got emails from MAC explaining why the hell this is taking so long? :s


  	well sadly i didn't pay for shipping! i spent over a certain amount so it was free - but you'd think that they could make sure all orders were being processed and delievered in good time!


----------



## LMD84 (May 10, 2011)

rockin said:


> My black box has just arrived


  	i'm pleased for you!


----------



## Anitacska (May 10, 2011)

It seems it's not just Mac having trouble with orders, my MUFE aqua liners have just arrived from Guru, but they got mixed up and sent a no.6 (navy) instead of no. 9 (fuschia). Argh! They did say if I return the Navy one, they will refund the return postage, it's just the extra hassle really. 

  	My second Debenhams order hasn't come yet, hope it'll be tomorrow. Also waiting for my ASOS order, chose free delivery, but it's taking ages...


----------



## nunu (May 10, 2011)

fingers crossed surf baby will be out in stores and counters on Thursday!


----------



## LMD84 (May 10, 2011)

nunu said:


> fingers crossed surf baby will be out in stores and counters on Thursday!


  	i shall keep my fingers crossed for you! and keep your fingers crossed that my first web order arrives before it comes out in the stores! lol! i'm getting annoyed now!


----------



## nunu (May 10, 2011)

Lou i am crossing both my fingers and toes for you!


----------



## LMD84 (May 10, 2011)

nunu said:


> Lou i am crossing both my fingers and toes for you!


  	hee hee! you're too kind!

Golden Grape FOTD - latest blog post is up guys!


----------



## Alisha1 (May 10, 2011)

Has you order still not arrived Lou?


----------



## LMD84 (May 10, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> Has you order still not arrived Lou?



 	no! the mac girl said she would try and get it delievered tomorrow - should do because it was a week ago today when i ordered!


----------



## Alisha1 (May 10, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> no! the mac girl said she would try and get it delievered tomorrow - should do because it was a week ago today when i ordered!


	Thats crazy! Atleast you have Surf USA while you wait though! Hope it arrives tomorrow!


----------



## LMD84 (May 10, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> Thats crazy! Atleast you have Surf USA while you wait though! Hope it arrives tomorrow!


	oh yeah! i am very happy with surf usa! it is so lovely!


----------



## Iwantitall (May 10, 2011)

My orders didnt arrive today :-( Im really disapointed with MAC. This is the slowest delivery time-ive had things arrive quicker from the USA. There isnt any info with my tracking number either, it says "no details available" has anyone else ever had this ?


----------



## HappyInsomniac (May 10, 2011)

Iwantitall said:


> My orders didnt arrive today :-( Im really disapointed with MAC. This is the slowest delivery time-ive had things arrive quicker from the USA. There isnt any info with my tracking number either, it says "no details available" has anyone else ever had this ?



 	Mine says that as well. It has said "dispatched" on my account on the Mac site since the 5th, but when I click to track it it says "No details available". Then I got an email last night saying it had been dispatched, but tracking still says the same thing.


----------



## LMD84 (May 11, 2011)

well mine tracking still hasn't been updating since monday and if it does actually arrive today i will be very surprised! i just want my goodies mac!


----------



## Anitacska (May 11, 2011)

Sorry, don't mean to sound smug, but I am so glad I didn't bother ordering from Mac, instead waited 2 days for Debenhams to have the collection since I've already received my first Debenhams order and the second one has been dispatched too (and Debenhams aren't exactly that fast when it comes to delivery times). Just another reason why not to order from Mac in the future.


----------



## banana1234 (May 11, 2011)

i have received both of my orders from mac fine, i ordered one on tues, and one on thursday,i guess some people just got some bad luck and i feel bad for you guys!hope it gets sorted today for you lou and anyone else still waiting for their orders


----------



## HappyInsomniac (May 11, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Sorry, don't mean to sound smug, but I am so glad I didn't bother ordering from Mac, instead waited 2 days for Debenhams to have the collection since I've already received my first Debenhams order and the second one has been dispatched too (and Debenhams aren't exactly that fast when it comes to delivery times). Just another reason why not to order from Mac in the future.



 	Yeah, I put in a second Surf Baby order at Debenhams as soon as it went up on the site, and that one has arrived already but still no Mac. At least I have some goodies!


----------



## Alisha1 (May 11, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Sorry, don't mean to sound smug, but I am so glad I didn't bother ordering from Mac, instead waited 2 days for Debenhams to have the collection since I've already received my first Debenhams order and the second one has been dispatched too (and Debenhams aren't exactly that fast when it comes to delivery times). Just another reason why not to order from Mac in the future.


	Considering some people received their order last week and this week monday its abit of a gamble now about when our orders will come through :/
  	I hope everyone gets their orders today and MAC sort this out before the next big collection!


----------



## LMD84 (May 11, 2011)

well - my order still has not arrived and the tracking still hasn't been update - i am a touch pissed off by now


----------



## Alisha1 (May 11, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> well - my order still has not arrived and the tracking still hasn't been update - i am a touch pissed off by now


  	Fingers crossed it arrives for you and everyone else today! It's been over a week :s


----------



## Anitacska (May 11, 2011)

Looks like I spoke too soon, my second Debenhams order didn't come today.  Also my Asos order (Nars trio) is taking forever, grr!


----------



## rockin (May 11, 2011)

Sounds like there are delivery problems all over!  Sorry to hear some of you still haven't received your orders.

  	I'm still waiting for something (not makeup) that I ordered on ebay back in February.  When it hadn't arrived by April the seller sent me a replacement on 13th April.  Neither have yet arrived   I very much doubt it's a Customs delay, as it cost less than £18.  So annoying as it's also too late to put in a PayPal claim.  Some other things from America have arrived in just one week, so I'm not sure what the problem is. 

  	I'm not very happy at the moment, as my internet access is limited - my modem stopped working this afternoon, so I only have a mobile dongle on my netbook, which is slow and of course has limited data allowance, so I can't be online  as much as I wanted to.  Hopefully the engineer is coming tomorrow morning, and will sort it out.  The kids aren't very happy about it either, as they usually spend much of the evening on Youtube, Roblox or Minecraft.  Thank goodness for games consoles is all I can say,


----------



## rockin (May 11, 2011)

Don't forget to get your Superdrug Beautycard.  I got one on my way home from dance class today - there was a lady standing outside the shop handing them out, and they're also available at the tills and around the shop.  This will apparently be alongside the existing discount scheme where you do a survey and get a code to write on your till receipt, and there are bonus points on things around the shop too.

  	It's a handy little thing, with a mirror on one side   Now why didn't Boots think of that?


----------



## rockin (May 11, 2011)

I noticed in Superdrug that they had Rimmel Glam'Eyes Day 2 Night mascara with " a 2-in-1 magic cap" which is clearly a copy of MAC's Haute & Naughty, but only £7.99 (£2 off at present, so just £5.99)  The tube is black, with pink round the wider cap hmm.

  	It's probably been out a while and I just haven't .spotted it, but I thought I'd mention it just in case.


----------



## LMD84 (May 11, 2011)

rockin said:


> Sounds like there are delivery problems all over!  Sorry to hear some of you still haven't received your orders.
> 
> I'm still waiting for something (not makeup) that I ordered on ebay back in February.  When it hadn't arrived by April the seller sent me a replacement on 13th April.  Neither have yet arrived   I very much doubt it's a Customs delay, as it cost less than £18.  So annoying as it's also too late to put in a PayPal claim.  Some other things from America have arrived in just one week, so I'm not sure what the problem is.
> 
> I'm not very happy at the moment, as my internet access is limited - my modem stopped working this afternoon, so I only have a mobile dongle on my netbook, which is slow and of course has limited data allowance, so I can't be online  as much as I wanted to.  Hopefully the engineer is coming tomorrow morning, and will sort it out.  The kids aren't very happy about it either, as they usually spend much of the evening on Youtube, Roblox or Minecraft.  Thank goodness for games consoles is all I can say,


	sorry about your bad modem  fingers crossed they fix it tomorrow! and my hubby is addicted to that minecraft game! i take it your son is a fan too? 

  	my package did not arrive either - so bloody annoying! i hate sounding like a spolit brat about it but it was the one thing i was looking forward to in my crappy day


----------



## LMD84 (May 11, 2011)

What to do with your MAC Pigment – Episode One - oh and of course i can't not mention the latest blog entry which is on a new youtube video i made for you guys!


----------



## Anitacska (May 11, 2011)

I saw that in the new InStyle magazine, it's such a blatant copy of Mac Haute & Naughty.

  	Also L'Oreal has a new serum called Youth Code and the bottle it's in is very very similar to Lancome Genifique. So ridiculous.



rockin said:


> I noticed in Superdrug that they had Rimmel Glam'Eyes Day 2 Night mascara with " a 2-in-1 magic cap" which is clearly a copy of MAC's Haute & Naughty, but only £7.99 (£2 off at present, so just £5.99)  The tube is black, with pink round the wider cap hmm.
> 
> It's probably been out a while and I just haven't .spotted it, but I thought I'd mention it just in case.


----------



## rockin (May 11, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> sorry about your bad modem  fingers crossed they fix it tomorrow! and my hubby is addicted to that minecraft game! i take it your son is a fan too?
> my package did not arrive either - so bloody annoying! i hate sounding like a spolit brat about it but it was the one thing i was looking forward to in my crappy day


	I really hope MAC compensate you in some way for this.  It's ridiculous!  The courier had the package yesterday, so why couldn't they deliver it today?

  	Yes, both my kids are keen on Minecraft and I have bought the full game for both.  They even like to watch some guy on Youtube who films himself playing Minecraft!!  The guy's Youtube ID is jj5x5 and he gets rather carried away


----------



## nunu (May 11, 2011)

Lou i am sorry you didn't get your delivery yet


----------



## pippa! (May 11, 2011)

i came home & found my paradise waiting for me today, hurrah! i ordered thursday so it's ridiculous i've got mine already when people who ordered tuesday haven't :\ get it together mac! 

  	it's BEAUTIFUL though! i think i remember a few people saying they were pale & thought it would be quite orangey, so i just wanted to say in my opinion it's not! i thought it might pull orangey on me, but i've lightly swatched the dark part (don't want to upset the beautiful overspray yet!) and it actually seems like a corally peachy shade (sorry, rubbish with shades!) rather than orangey on my nw15 skin, so i'd definitely recommend anyone who's on the fence should go check it out in person if possible


----------



## LMD84 (May 11, 2011)

pippa! said:


> i came home & found my paradise waiting for me today, hurrah! i ordered thursday so it's ridiculous i've got mine already when people who ordered tuesday haven't :\ get it together mac!
> 
> it's BEAUTIFUL though! i think i remember a few people saying they were pale & thought it would be quite orangey, so i just wanted to say in my opinion it's not! i thought it might pull orangey on me, but i've lightly swatched the dark part (don't want to upset the beautiful overspray yet!) and it actually seems like a corally peachy shade (sorry, rubbish with shades!) rather than orangey on my nw15 skin, so i'd definitely recommend anyone who's on the fence should go check it out in person if possible


	yay! i am happy you got your package! enjoy!


----------



## rockin (May 11, 2011)

Yay, I have internet!!


----------



## Iwantitall (May 11, 2011)

Both of my orders arrived today, unfortunately my pigment set is cracked ! The box was very crumpled and i was worried when opening it. Nothing is escaping the little jars but still-the packaging of it was rubbish. Should i complain ? What if i accidentally drop the jars which ordinilly wouldnt matter but with it being cracked could be awful :-(


----------



## ThePowderPuff (May 11, 2011)

[quote name="Iwantitall" url="/forum/thread/174828/uk-release-dates-discussion-all-brands-welcome/330#post_2118353"]Both of my orders arrived today, unfortunately my pigment set is cracked ! The box was very crumpled and i was worried when opening it. Nothing is escaping the little jars but still-the packaging of it was rubbish. Should i complain ? What if i accidentally drop the jars which ordinilly wouldnt matter but with it being cracked could be awful :-(
[/quote]  Ofcourse you should complain. You have every right. They must send you a new one.


----------



## LMD84 (May 12, 2011)

Iwantitall said:


> Both of my orders arrived today, unfortunately my pigment set is cracked ! The box was very crumpled and i was worried when opening it. Nothing is escaping the little jars but still-the packaging of it was rubbish. Should i complain ? What if i accidentally drop the jars which ordinilly wouldnt matter but with it being cracked could be awful :-(


  	oh yes do complain! i wouldnt want a cracked jar!!


----------



## rockin (May 12, 2011)

If anyone is near Westfield today, you might be interested in this.

  	Marcus Bentley (the voice-over man on Big Brother) has just tweeted this:

*Just going through Westfield Shopping centre & it's the Pirates of the Carribean prem. Today Johnny Depp's here at 6!*

  	Dang, I wish I lived close to it!


----------



## nunu (May 12, 2011)

Aaah i want to see him!!! Love Mr.Depp.  I hauled from MAC Surf Baby :happydance:


----------



## Anitacska (May 12, 2011)

Aah, Johnny Depp, he's gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	What did you get? My Surf USA has finally arrived and it is very pretty! I'll go and check out the rest in person tomorrow, but I'll most likely only get Good Lovin IF I like it in person. Got everything else I wanted already. 



nunu said:


> I hauled from MAC Surf Baby


----------



## Alisha1 (May 12, 2011)

rockin said:


> If anyone is near Westfield today, you might be interested in this.
> 
> Marcus Bentley (the voice-over man on Big Brother) has just tweeted this:
> 
> ...


  	Omg! I LOVE Johnny Depp


----------



## LMD84 (May 12, 2011)

rockin said:


> If anyone is near Westfield today, you might be interested in this.
> 
> Marcus Bentley (the voice-over man on Big Brother) has just tweeted this:
> 
> ...


	wow!! i love him! i wish i lived nearby too!!


	also my package arrived today but because of work stresses i left it at work! boo!


----------



## Alisha1 (May 12, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> also my package arrived today but because of work stresses i left it at work! boo!


  	At least its finally arrived! Just watched your pigment tutorial - the gloss looks super pretty! Must try this!


----------



## Anitacska (May 12, 2011)

Yay for package arriving, but not so yay for you leaving it at work.  Sorry you had a bad day. Tomorrow will be much better, just don't forget your goodies again! 



LMD84 said:


> also my package arrived today but because of work stresses i left it at work! boo!


----------



## rockin (May 12, 2011)

So pleased to hear your goodies arrived at last, Lou   Just don't forget to take them home with you tomorrow!



  	I've just been reading that Stila will be returning to the UK

  	http://www.elleuk.com/news/beauty-news/stila-is-back!/%28gid%29/765500


----------



## LMD84 (May 12, 2011)

rockin said:


> So pleased to hear your goodies arrived at last, Lou   Just don't forget to take them home with you tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	oohh cool! i shall check this link out! thanks! and no i won't forget! as soon as i get to work i shall put them in my bag!


----------



## AndSparkle (May 12, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> oohh cool! i shall check this link out! thanks! and no i won't forget! as soon as i get to work i shall put them in my bag!


 
	Sorry to hear about all the trouble at work 




  	Nails Inc is doing a lucky dip tomorrow btw! 6 polishes for £15


----------



## nazia (May 12, 2011)

Grrrrr! Specktra is broken for me! =(

Anyway, I was saying it's good news about Stila. 

Also, do you guys know how MAC is about returning unused makeup? I bought a Bronzing Stick from Surf Baby today but I really don't need it. One thing though...I opened the stick up and it's actually a little damaged =( I really hope they don't blame me for that! Is there any chance I'll be able to get a refund?


----------



## anita22 (May 12, 2011)

I read that too, it made my day! I absolutely love Stila, but they left the UK before I moved here. I do have a fair amount of it, but all of it has been bought online. I already emailed Stila to see if they could tell me which retailers will be selling it, otherwise will just have to wait and see!



rockin said:


> So pleased to hear your goodies arrived at last, Lou   Just don't forget to take them home with you tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## anita22 (May 12, 2011)

I heard that on the radio this morning, would have loved to go...! Too far for me too though, at least on a weeknight.

  	Tomorrow I will have the pleasure of meeting Dick Strawbridge from Scrapheap Challenge. Not quite Johnny Depp, but still exciting! ;-)



rockin said:


> If anyone is near Westfield today, you might be interested in this.
> 
> Marcus Bentley (the voice-over man on Big Brother) has just tweeted this:
> 
> ...


----------



## martiryb (May 12, 2011)

Is it true that Fashion Flower is coming out in July?


----------



## nunu (May 12, 2011)

[quote name="Anitacska" url="/forum/thread/174828/uk-release-dates-discussion-all-brands-welcome/330#post_2118515"]Aah, Johnny Depp, he's gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 
What did you get? My Surf USA has finally arrived and it is very pretty! I'll go and check out the rest in person tomorrow, but I'll most likely only get Good Lovin IF I like it in person. Got everything else I wanted already. 
 


 
[/quote]  Hello hun, I bought sooo much! This collection is really nice in person and i usually love summer collections from mac.  i got: Hibiscus and Burst out lipsticks good lovin' lipglass (Alisha's pictures made me buy this!) lol Gilty Bronze bronzing stick Surf USA and short shorts eyeshadows My paradise cheek powder Gilded white and blue noon powerpoint pencils Surf the ocean pigment stack  I have swatches both in the swatches section and in my blog


----------



## LMD84 (May 13, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> I have swatches both in the swatches section and in my blog


	you got some awesome goodies and i love your swatches! i shall take mine here at work today using a fancy camera!  i wonder if it will be able better than my point and shoot camera at home?


----------



## rockin (May 13, 2011)

I have quite a few Stila things, but all were either bought online (BrandAlley and those websites selling cut price makeup) or at TJ Hughes for bargain prices.  TJ Hughes is where I actually first saw Stila, as when I went searching for it after seeing some used on a Youtube tutorial it had already been discontinued in the UK.  I have eyeshadows, one eyeshadow quad - Marrakesh, a couple of lipsticks, lipglosses and a couple of eyeliners.  Kitten is my go-to eyeshadow if I need to just sweep some on quickly before heading out the door.  It looks great with just a hint of eyeliner and a lick of mascara.


----------



## Anitacska (May 13, 2011)

Went to Kingston to check out the collection in person, ended up getting Good Lovin (although now I'm thinking not sure why because it's not that special) and Blue Noon eyeliner. The rest didn't interest me (but bear in mind I already got Hibiscus l/s, Surf USA e/s, the cheek powder and the two pigment stacks). Asked about the new MES duos, but the MA didn't really know what I was talking about, she said keep checking the website. Alright then. 

  	Went to Space NK to swatch some Nars goodies, decided against Carthage and Mayflower l/s, but I have just ordered Luster blush and Rated R e/s duo with my two remaining £5 off ASOS vouchers.  The postman tried to deliver some packages while I was out, hoping one of them was my ASOS order with Cap Ferrat!


----------



## LMD84 (May 13, 2011)

^ i hope your nars trio arrives today!


----------



## Anitacska (May 13, 2011)

Thanks, but I will only be able to pick the packages up tomorrow since I missed the postman today.  Never mind, got other things to play with, just swatched all my Surf Baby! goodies, will post some swatches later.



LMD84 said:


> ^ i hope your nars trio arrives today!


----------



## LMD84 (May 13, 2011)

cool!   i have been swatching my goodies today too. and i am wearing queens sin right now that arrived today and i must say i get why it is hyped - absolutely stunning colour!

NARS Summer 2011 Product Review - blog post where you can see cap feratt swatches


----------



## Anitacska (May 14, 2011)

Just to let you know, Debenhams has 10% off ALL beauty, so if anyone hasn't picked up what they wanted from Surf Baby, now is the time! Or anything else really. 

  	And you get 750 points every time you spend over £40.


----------



## fleur de lis (May 14, 2011)

Ah you are a star! Thank you!



Anitacska said:


> Just to let you know, Debenhams has 10% off ALL beauty, so if anyone hasn't picked up what they wanted from Surf Baby, now is the time! Or anything else really.
> 
> And you get 750 points every time you spend over £40.


----------



## fleur de lis (May 14, 2011)

No discount on Chanel


----------



## Anitacska (May 14, 2011)

Yes there is! I've just put an eyeshadow and a Rouge Coco Shine in my basket and both come up with 10% off.



fleur de lis said:


> No discount on Chanel


----------



## LMD84 (May 15, 2011)

that's great there is discount on Chanel this time. i hope the summer collection goes online soon so i can save a bit of money!


----------



## Alisha1 (May 15, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> that's great there is discount on Chanel this time. i hope the summer collection goes online soon so i can save a bit of money!


  	Summer collection should be up this friday  It's coming to Selfridges a day earlier as their having a beauty event - going to swatch everything and purchase through Debenhams 

  	Also the new Guerlain lipsticks are up on the site


----------



## LMD84 (May 15, 2011)

cool! i can't wait to hear what you think of the collection!


----------



## Anitacska (May 15, 2011)

If you're interested, I've got 3 of the new Guerlain Rouge Automatiques and I've reviewed them on my blog.  They are very nice.

  	I saw the Chanel collection in Selfridges last weekend, it was out already (this is the London one mind) and decided that I don't really want the quad after all, it's just not that special to me. I got Fauve single which is beautiful though and I want both bronzers, but the glossimers are incredibly sheer and I already have Gardenia Rouge Coco, so the rest is a pass for me.


----------



## AndSparkle (May 15, 2011)

Has anyone got any tips on how to remove nail polish from carpets? My dog stood on one of my nails inc polishes and the bottle broke...and went everywhere!


----------



## LMD84 (May 15, 2011)

AndSparkle said:


> Has anyone got any tips on how to remove nail polish from carpets? My dog stood on one of my nails inc polishes and the bottle broke...and went everywhere!


	oh no! other   than scrubbing it with polish remover i am not sure


----------



## amy_forster (May 15, 2011)

AndSparkle said:


> Has anyone got any tips on how to remove nail polish from carpets? My dog stood on one of my nails inc polishes and the bottle broke...and went everywhere!



 	One of my colleages said that if you spill it on clothing, spray it with hair spray (as in saturate it with the stuff!), let it dry/set & then wash it, it should come out as the varnish gets encapsulated by the spray & washes out. Maybe you could give that a go?


----------



## Anitacska (May 15, 2011)

I swatched everything and the quad didn't seem very pigmented, I do wonder if there's a difference in pigmentation between the US version and the European version because Temptalia's swatches are lovely. I might check it out once more before I decide. I definitely like both bronzers though and might get Pensee glossimer as it was the least sheer. But to be honest, I have so many glosses already (including a lot of glossimers), so really don't need it.



LMD84 said:


> oh no! other   than scrubbing it with polish remover i am not sure


----------



## rockin (May 15, 2011)

AndSparkle said:


> Has anyone got any tips on how to remove nail polish from carpets? My dog stood on one of my nails inc polishes and the bottle broke...and went everywhere!


 
  	Some suggestions on this site:


  	http://wiki.answers.com/Q/How_do_you_remove_nail_polish_stains_from_your_carpet


----------



## AndSparkle (May 15, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice! I managed to get the majority of the stain out with nail polish remover. I can't go in my bedroom now else I'll get high! Haha


----------



## Alisha1 (May 15, 2011)

Thanks! YAY you have Nahema  Thats the one I want to try! I want the coral bronzer from Chanel and Pensee glossimer - I know its sheer but I only have one other glossimer and I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 layering it! lol

  	I also love how Gardenia and Sari dore look but my lips hate the Rouge Coco formula! I have two beautiful colours which I've hardly put on as the formula is sooo drying :/


----------



## Alisha1 (May 15, 2011)

Does anyone know if theres a store in Manchester that sells MUFE?


----------



## fleur de lis (May 15, 2011)

Nope, the only two places in the UK that sell it are in London unfortunately. I'm probably going to go to one of them in the next couple of weeks so I don't mind doing a CP for you if you like. Otherwise you can order online from http://www.gurumakeupemporium.com/ or http://www.makeup-provisions.com




Alisha1 said:


> Does anyone know if theres a store in Manchester that sells MUFE?



 	I just put a Debenhams order in, I got:

  	UD 24/7 Shadow pencil in Sin
  	UD Grindhouse Sharpener
  	Chanel Rouge Allure in Desirable

  	Exciting


----------



## LMD84 (May 15, 2011)

fleur de lis said:


> I just put a Debenhams order in, I got:
> 
> UD 24/7 Shadow pencil in Sin
> UD Grindhouse Sharpener
> ...


  	oh i bought the sin pencil and wore it today - so pretty for a natural look!


----------



## Alisha1 (May 15, 2011)

fleur de lis said:


> I just put a Debenhams order in, I got:
> 
> UD 24/7 Shadow pencil in Sin
> UD Grindhouse Sharpener
> ...


	Thanks, I hate that there are only two places in the uk :/ Thanks I'll pm you know if I do 

  	I've been meaning to try the Rouge Allure lippies for a while since Rouge Coco don't work for me and Rouge Coco shine seem too sheer! Eeeek I want so much Chanel right now!


----------



## LMD84 (May 16, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> Thanks, I hate that there are only two places in the uk :/ Thanks I'll pm you know if I do
> I've been meaning to try the Rouge Allure lippies for a while since Rouge Coco don't work for me and Rouge Coco shine seem too sheer! Eeeek *I want so much Chanel right now!*


  	tell me about it! i just wish my wallet matched my taste if you know what i mean! lol! i either need a higher paying job, get a new super rich hubby or win the lotto! hee hee!


----------



## anita22 (May 16, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> Thanks, I hate that there are only two places in the uk :/ Thanks I'll pm you know if I do
> I've been meaning to try the Rouge Allure lippies for a while since Rouge Coco don't work for me and Rouge Coco shine seem too sheer! Eeeek I want so much Chanel right now!




	I love the Rouge Allures... I have one Rouge Coco and it also doesn't work for me (too drying). It's my little sister's birthday next month, I was thinking a Rouge Allure would make a nice gift for her. Every woman should have at least one Chanel lipstick! ;-)


----------



## rockin (May 16, 2011)

If anyone's looking for the Urban Decay Naked Palette, beautybay.com have announced that it will be available on their website at 10:30 this morning.  No doubt it will sell out fast


----------



## rockin (May 16, 2011)

Just had an email from MAC with a free standard delivery code - PREP


----------



## Anitacska (May 16, 2011)

The Naked Palette has been on the Debenhams website for weeks and it's still in stock!

  	Makes me laugh how much there is on eBay and I don't think they're selling very well. Certainly not much over £30 by the looks of it. Serves those greedy bastards right!



rockin said:


> If anyone's looking for the Urban Decay Naked Palette, beautybay.com have announced that it will be available on their website at 10:30 this morning.  No doubt it will sell out fast


----------



## Vixstar (May 16, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> The Naked Palette has been on the Debenhams website for weeks and it's still in stock!


  	Wow, really? every time I'd checked for months it was OOS so I'd kind of given up. Thanks


----------



## nunu (May 16, 2011)

There are loads of the naked palette at my local Debenhams


----------



## Alisha1 (May 16, 2011)

anita22 said:


> I love the Rouge Allures... I have one Rouge Coco and it also doesn't work for me (too drying). It's my little sister's birthday next month, I was thinking a Rouge Allure would make a nice gift for her. Every woman should have at least one Chanel lipstick! ;-)


	Any Chanel product would make a PERFECT birthday presie! Mines all the way in November :/


----------



## LMD84 (May 16, 2011)

rockin said:


> Just had an email from MAC with a free standard delivery code - PREP


  	i got the email too - i wish i had more money because then i would buy blondes gold or whatever the yellow surf baby shadow is called!

  	also check out the second specktra tutorial! Urban Decay Alice Tutorial


----------



## Deleted member 49521 (May 17, 2011)

Quote:
   	I have it too, I love patting Vex over it!


----------



## LMD84 (May 17, 2011)

^i need vex!!


----------



## rockin (May 18, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> ^i need vex!!



 	Everyone needs Vex  



  	I've spent my £20 of House Of Fraser vouchers!  I popped in there today after my dance class and grabbed a Naked palette and a Quinceanera bag - the purple sparkly one, soooo pretty!   They had about a dozen Naked palettes there, and 3 of the eyeliner sets too, but whilst £60 is great value for what you get, it's a lot of money.


----------



## Alisha1 (May 18, 2011)

rockin said:


> Everyone needs Vex
> 
> 
> 
> I've spent my £20 of House Of Fraser vouchers!  I popped in there today after my dance class and grabbed a Naked palette and a Quinceanera bag - the purple sparkly one, soooo pretty!   They had about a dozen Naked palettes there, and 3 of the eyeliner sets too, but whilst £60 is great value for what you get, it's a lot of money.


	I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 the eyeliner set! I got it back in feb for £49 as Debenhams had 10% off and I had a fiver in my beauty club card  Thats like £3 per eyeliner which is pretty great value!


----------



## LMD84 (May 18, 2011)

rockin said:


> Everyone needs Vex
> 
> 
> 
> I've spent my £20 of House Of Fraser vouchers!  I popped in there today after my dance class and grabbed a Naked palette and a Quinceanera bag - the purple sparkly one, soooo pretty!   They had about a dozen Naked palettes there, and 3 of the eyeliner sets too, but whilst £60 is great value for what you get, it's a lot of money.


  	oohh great haul!! enjoy you bits! esp the naked palette! it is so bloody brilliant!  

Using MAC Pigments as face products. - don't forget to check out the latest specktra video!


----------



## rockin (May 18, 2011)

I've just watched your video, Lou.  You do seem to be getting more confident now.

  	Pink Opal and Melon are 2 of my favourite pigments    I prefer a blush with a little less shimmer, being somewhat older than yourself, but the idea is great.  I may well have something a little more matte in my collection to try this with.


----------



## Anitacska (May 18, 2011)

I love Urban Decay full stop.  Can't wait for the Rollergirl palette as it contains Woodstock and a shade which is exclusive to it, plus a lipgloss. Don't know when it's coming out, but hope it's soon.

  	I can't believe Debenhasm still has the Naked palette in stock, they either got loads or everyone already owns one.  Oh yes, and the eyeliner set is great, can't believe how many people complain about its price though, it's £60 for 15 eyeliners!!! It's dirt cheap!


----------



## LMD84 (May 18, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> I love Urban Decay full stop.  Can't wait for the Rollergirl palette as it contains Woodstock and a shade which is exclusive to it, plus a lipgloss. Don't know when it's coming out, but hope it's soon.
> 
> I can't believe Debenhasm still has the Naked palette in stock, they either got loads or everyone already owns one.  Oh yes, and the eyeliner set is great, can't believe how many people complain about its price though, it's £60 for 15 eyeliners!!! It's dirt cheap!


  	oh £60 is a great price for what it is! i just never have that amount of cash to drop at once - well not after i have bought all my other make up goodies!


----------



## fleur de lis (May 19, 2011)

ditto Lou, £60 is awesome value for what you get, it's just a lot of money to spend all at once on eyeliners. I've been torn between buying it and not because of this!


----------



## LMD84 (May 19, 2011)

i'll buy it if i get a random £60!!  hee hee!


----------



## Deleted member 49521 (May 19, 2011)

I'd love to own the eyeliner set! Unfortunately, £60 is a lot to drop all at once for me! Maybe I'll treat myself on my birthday (october)


----------



## LMD84 (May 19, 2011)

MAC Big Bounce Shadows – a mini review - my thoughts on the big bounce shadows for anybody who is wanting to buy some next month


----------



## Anitacska (May 19, 2011)

Thanks Lou. I don't think I'll be getting any of the Big Bounce Shadows myself, too much work and not pretty enough. 



LMD84 said:


> MAC Big Bounce Shadows – a mini review - my thoughts on the big bounce shadows for anybody who is wanting to buy some next month


----------



## LMD84 (May 20, 2011)

yeah they are massivly hard work!


----------



## rockin (May 20, 2011)

I just phoned MAC Pro to order a few Pro only items, and I asked the guy when Fashion Flower is due out.  He got his book and checked, and told me it will be the beginning of July, but he doesn't know the exact date.


----------



## Anitacska (May 20, 2011)

Thanks for that. So is anything other than Flighty due out in June? If not, it'll be a cheap month for me. 



rockin said:


> I just phoned MAC Pro to order a few Pro only items, and I asked the guy when Fashion Flower is due out.  He got his book and checked, and told me it will be the beginning of July, but he doesn't know the exact date.


----------



## rockin (May 20, 2011)

Can you believe I didn't think to ask that? 

  	I did tell him I'll be giving Flighty a miss though


----------



## rockin (May 20, 2011)

e.l.f have 20% off


 [h=6]"*20% off at eyeslipsface.co.uk today! Use codes SAVE20UK (UK customers) or SAVE20EU (EU customers) at checkout to save 20% on your order!

	Minimum spend (before shipping) of £10 applies and this offer ends at 10am (UK time) Saturday 21 May 2011*".[/h]


----------



## Deleted member 49521 (May 20, 2011)

I seriously reccommend having a gander at the Rimmel 8 Hour colour mousse. I have never seen a Big Bounce shadow in person, but they look similar in pictures and the Rimmels have amazing staying power! I swatched the 2 I have, let me dig the picture out:

  	These are massive, so text link only!

  	Sassy & Splash jars
http://kirkichi.files.wordpress.com/2011/05/img_0148.jpg

  	Swatched (splash needs a bit more work than sassy, you can see some bald spots in the swatch)
http://kirkichi.files.wordpress.com/2011/05/img_0150.jpg


----------



## HappyInsomniac (May 20, 2011)

rockin said:


> Minimum spend (before shipping) of £10 applies and this offer ends at 10am (UK time) Saturday 21 May 2011".



 	Ooh, thanks for that, had been meaning to put in an order.


----------



## Anitacska (May 20, 2011)

So you know how I said I will pass on the Chanel Lillium quad? Guess what I bought today? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Maybe the tester in Selfridges was a bit dirty because the new tester in Boots swatched really nicely. I also got the coral bronzer/blush palette. I'm fed up with Boots though as I had a 500 points voucher (if you spend over £50), but it used to be 500 extra points, now it's just 500 points altogether. I should've ordered them from Debenhams, but they're still not up and I wanted to use the voucher as it expires on Sunday. Hope Debenhams has them by tonight because I want to take advantage of the 10% off and extra 750 points (which really means 750 EXTRA), but the sale ends tonight.  I want to get the new eyeliner and the pink blusher/bronzer, plus Teheran Rouge Coco.


----------



## Anitacska (May 20, 2011)

I agree about these, I have a few and they are really good!



kirkichi said:


> I seriously reccommend having a gander at the Rimmel 8 Hour colour mousse. I have never seen a Big Bounce shadow in person, but they look similar in pictures and the Rimmels have amazing staying power! I swatched the 2 I have, let me dig the picture out:
> 
> These are massive, so text link only!
> 
> ...


----------



## martiryb (May 20, 2011)

15% off at http://www.hqhair.come 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 use code: sizzling.. good range of NARS products


----------



## LMD84 (May 20, 2011)

i will be buying the chsanl quad when i get home from work  exciting!!

http://www.specktra.net/specktrablog/2011/05/20/lous-shower-gel-of-the-moment/ - new blog post!


----------



## fleur de lis (May 20, 2011)

Argh I'm so annoyed, I had two of those diet coke ASOS codes that I hadn't used yet (lack of moneyz!) and I just went to find them so I could purchase some NARS things, and my stupid phone has deleted the texts! Apparently it only stores them for 30 days. So annoyed.


----------



## LMD84 (May 20, 2011)

fleur de lis said:


> Argh I'm so annoyed, I had two of those diet coke ASOS codes that I hadn't used yet (lack of moneyz!) and I just went to find them so I could purchase some NARS things, and my stupid phone has deleted the texts! Apparently it only stores them for 30 days. So annoyed.



 	awww no! that sucks 

  	today i bought myself the urban decay glittery make up bag! it's much bigger than i thought it would be and very pretty to look at!


----------



## Anitacska (May 20, 2011)

Where are you buying it from? It's still not up on the Debenhams website and my local Debenhasm doesn't stock Chanel.  I really wanted to pick up a few more things today.



LMD84 said:


> i will be buying the chsanl quad when i get home from work  exciting!!
> 
> http://www.specktra.net/specktrablog/2011/05/20/lous-shower-gel-of-the-moment/ - new blog post!


----------



## LMD84 (May 20, 2011)

i noticed this afternoon that the quad is on the website under the other shadow quads - but havent really seen anything else yet.


----------



## amy_forster (May 20, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> today i bought myself the urban decay glittery make up bag! it's much bigger than i thought it would be and very pretty to look at!



 	Ooooh, where did you find it and (if you don't mind me asking!) how much was it? I've seen some pics & think it'll be the perfect m/u bag for my honeymoon next month!


----------



## LMD84 (May 20, 2011)

amy_forster said:


> Ooooh, where did you find it and (if you don't mind me asking!) how much was it? I've seen some pics & think it'll be the perfect m/u bag for my honeymoon next month!


  	i got it at debenhams. the lady said that she only got 3 in this morning and that was it! and it was 14.40 but usually £16 (they had 10% off) and i didn't know you were getting married!! that's so exciting!!


----------



## amy_forster (May 20, 2011)

Oooh, I'll give my local store a ring now and hopefully they'll be able to save me one until I can pick it up after work tomorrow!

  	Yep, getting married in 36 sleeps (25th June) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We've been together 10 years the day we get married 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm really excited now, I'll have to post a pic up for you all after the big day!


----------



## seabird (May 20, 2011)

woo thank you for this! going to order some stuff now as a little treat. i've not really bought much makeup of late, i'm kind of disappointed in mac and their ridiculous prices right now. i got a job at elemis this week so i think i deserve it  woo! now to hope that not everything i wanted is oos.



rockin said:


> Minimum spend (before shipping) of £10 applies and this offer ends at 10am (UK time) Saturday 21 May 2011".


----------



## LMD84 (May 21, 2011)

congrats on your new job! that's great! i love elemis products!


----------



## rockin (May 21, 2011)

The quote button doesn't seem to be working for me at the moment? I just wanted to suggest another possible alternative to the Big Bounce shadows - No7 Stay Perfect Eye Mousse. It comes in a squeezy tube, and a little goes a long way. I've dug one of mine out again, and have been wearing it now for a couple of hours with no sign of creasing, even though I have no primer or base under it. It gives that 'wash of colour' that I believe the Big Bounce shadows are supposed to give. My favourite is 'Pewter' but they also do them in plum, khaki, sky, fudge and vanilla. They cost more than the Rimmel mousse, but I've had 2 jars of the Rimmel dry up completely, whereas the No7 mousse in a tube is still fine, and I got the No7 first.


----------



## LMD84 (May 21, 2011)

rockin said:


> The quote button doesn't seem to be working for me at the moment? I just wanted to suggest another possible alternative to the Big Bounce shadows - No7 Stay Perfect Eye Mousse. It comes in a squeezy tube, and a little goes a long way. I've dug one of mine out again, and have been wearing it now for a couple of hours with no sign of creasing, even though I have no primer or base under it. It gives that 'wash of colour' that I believe the Big Bounce shadows are supposed to give. My favourite is 'Pewter' but they also do them in plum, khaki, sky, fudge and vanilla. They cost more than the Rimmel mousse, but I've had 2 jars of the Rimmel dry up completely, whereas the No7 mousse in a tube is still fine, and I got the No7 first.


  	sorry it's not working for you. let me know if this happens again so i can get the web team to sort it for you  and thanks for the rec on the no7 ones! there is the no7 £5 voucher offer going on  at the moment so that makes them even cheaper!

Blue Iguana – NOTD - my latest blog post - a truely stunning polish!


----------



## amy_forster (May 21, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> wow! that is so romantic!  and yes you will have to show us some pictures!  where are you going on your honeymoon?


	I'll definitely show you all some pictures after the day! We're off to Morocco for a week


----------



## LMD84 (May 22, 2011)

amy_forster said:


> I'll definitely show you all some pictures after the day! We're off to Morocco for a week


  	wow! that sounds amazing!


----------



## anita22 (May 22, 2011)

amy_forster said:


> I'll definitely show you all some pictures after the day! We're off to Morocco for a week


	Lovely, I just got back from Marrakech two days ago. You'll enjoy it I'm sure!


  	Well I bought my first MAC products in quite a while now - with the Debenhams 10% off I decided to pick up some perm items: pro pans in Copperplate, Era, Shale & Sable, plus a small Softsac bag.

  	I also got some NARS items from HQHair (thanks to the person who posted their discount code!!) - Orgasm blush, Sex Machine matte velvet lip pencil, and Pillow Talk gloss. I would really like to try the Sheer Glow foundation but I really need to get to a counter for that, which isn't going to be any time soon unfortunately.


----------



## anita22 (May 22, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> sorry it's not working for you. let me know if this happens again so i can get the web team to sort it for you  and thanks for the rec on the no7 ones! there is the no7 £5 voucher offer going on  at the moment so that makes them even cheaper!



 	Ooh, is there? I've been dying to try the No7 Hot Cloth cleanser - will have to see if I can pick one up!


----------



## LMD84 (May 22, 2011)

anita22 said:


> Ooh, is there? I've been dying to try the No7 Hot Cloth cleanser - will have to see if I can pick one up!


  	yeah i noticed it yesterday when i was in boots! by the till they had loads of the cleansing wipes lined up because i guess that is what most people buy with the voucher! and enjoy your haul!


----------



## banana1234 (May 22, 2011)

yes its the £5 off vouchers at the mo,and its also 3 or 2 on no.7, 

  	the vouchers also work on the no.7 suncreams/self tanners if that interests you

  	there is also a perfume voucher, but the things you can get with it are very limited

  	i can recommend no.7s nail varnishes you can get them for £2 with the voucher and they are very long lasting


----------



## banana1234 (May 22, 2011)

slightly off topic, but do you guys know anywhere that i can get my hands on tarte's amazonian clay blushes ?


----------



## Alisha1 (May 22, 2011)

I seriously need to get down to Boots and pick up some cleansing wipes!

  	I was at Selfridges Beauty even on Thursday and saw the Chanel summer collection, everything was so pretty (I was the first to swatch  ) I purchased the coral bronzer which is ten times better when worn than swatched! I also purchased the NARS trio which I've yet to try as I've been wearing the Chanel Bronzer since thursday  I also purchased NARS Mayflower and a Velvet Lip Pencil in New Lover which I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!

  	I wanted to buy the Dior Bronzer but it was sold out by the time I got round to the counter and I was too tired to go to Debenhams so now I'll have to pay full price on monday :/

  	I got LOADS of goodies from the event including samples of Chanel Rouge Coco Shine Lipstick, Chanel Inimitable Mascara, NARS primer, NARS eyeliner and loads of other stuff I've yet to try! I also saw the new Georgio Armani glosses, I never swatched but they looked lovely!


----------



## amy_forster (May 22, 2011)

Oooh, any tips or recommendations? It's somewhere I've always wanted to go and the travel agent had an amazing deal on an all inclusive holiday there (riu tikida palmeraie) so we booked it! I'm so excited


----------



## Anitacska (May 22, 2011)

eBay?



banana1234 said:


> slightly off topic, but do you guys know anywhere that i can get my hands on tarte's amazonian clay blushes ?


----------



## LMD84 (May 22, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> I seriously need to get down to Boots and pick up some cleansing wipes!
> I was at Selfridges Beauty even on Thursday and saw the Chanel summer collection, everything was so pretty (I was the first to swatch  ) I purchased the coral bronzer which is ten times better when worn than swatched! I also purchased the NARS trio which I've yet to try as I've been wearing the Chanel Bronzer since thursday  I also purchased NARS Mayflower and a Velvet Lip Pencil in New Lover which I
> 
> 
> ...


  	oh wow! sounds like you had a great time swatching and getting some awesome goodies! congrats!


----------



## anita22 (May 22, 2011)

banana1234 said:


> slightly off topic, but do you guys know anywhere that i can get my hands on tarte's amazonian clay blushes ?



 	I've seen a few banging around on Ebay that will ship to the UK. Other than that, nada.


----------



## anita22 (May 22, 2011)

amy_forster said:


> Oooh, any tips or recommendations? It's somewhere I've always wanted to go and the travel agent had an amazing deal on an all inclusive holiday there (riu tikida palmeraie) so we booked it! I'm so excited


  	Sure thing. We did not get out to Palmeraie at all, but as for Marrakech city:
  	- Buy yourself a proper city map from Amazon, they're a few pounds and well worth it as it's impossible not to get lost! Don't check maps in public, if you need to stop to check it then pop into a cafe. The locals tended to 'volunteer' themseves every time they thought we were lost (hoping to make a tip I think?). One fellow followed us for quite a way even though we kept insisting we knew where we were going!
  	- Take out cash at the ATM in the airport. You can't buy dirhams in advance (except after clearing customs at the airport) and the rates for currency exchange places in the city aren't good.
  	- Some good places we found to have a break in the medina were: Cafe des Epices (lovely rooftop terrace - at 75 Rahba Lakdima) and Dar Cherifa (8 derb Cherfa Lakbir). I loved the Moroccan mint tea, it's a must-try, as is a good tagine.
  	- Wear modest dress when out and about during the day. Tshirts with loose trousers, jeans or a long skirt would be fine, but avoid showing cleavage or bare legs (even shoulders if you can). Most men and women cover up and anyone showing a lot of skin sticks out like a sore thumb. I'm sure you'd be safe even if you didn't, but be prepared for people to stare - even the men didn't seem to wear shorts.
  	- The best sights we saw were the royal palaces, the Saadian tombs & the Jardin Majorelle. There is not much guidance at any of the attractions, especially in English. If I were to do it all again I would look at going along with a tour guide. I believe there are official ones about.

  	And lastly, just to keep this on topic - keep your makeup simple, light and hot weather friendly. It was quite humid when we went and I ended up wearing just the very basics. I wore my Urban Decay shadow pencil in Sin quite a lot, it's so easy and budgeproof.

  	Hope that helps


----------



## anita22 (May 22, 2011)

Thanks, I will  I went to Boots today and got my cleanser for only 4 pounds with the voucher, hooray. Also got some Fake Bake wash-off instant bronzer, I've never tried a wash-off tanning lotion before. Here's hoping it doesn't turn me orange!


----------



## amy_forster (May 22, 2011)

anita22 said:


> Sure thing. We did not get out to Palmeraie at all, but as for Marrakech city:
> - Buy yourself a proper city map from Amazon, they're a few pounds and well worth it as it's impossible not to get lost! Don't check maps in public, if you need to stop to check it then pop into a cafe. The locals tended to 'volunteer' themseves every time they thought we were lost (hoping to make a tip I think?). One fellow followed us for quite a way even though we kept insisting we knew where we were going!
> - Take out cash at the ATM in the airport. You can't buy dirhams in advance (except after clearing customs at the airport) and the rates for currency exchange places in the city aren't good.
> - Some good places we found to have a break in the medina were: Cafe des Epices (lovely rooftop terrace - at 75 Rahba Lakdima) and Dar Cherifa (8 derb Cherfa Lakbir). I loved the Moroccan mint tea, it's a must-try, as is a good tagine.
> ...


	Thankyou for the tips! Noone we know has been to Morocco so it's good to get some tips before we go. I'm really excited about it all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 34 sleeps until the big day and the 36 sleep until we fly out to Morocco!


----------



## LMD84 (May 23, 2011)

anita22 said:


> Thanks, I will  I went to Boots today and got my cleanser for only 4 pounds with the voucher, hooray. Also got some Fake Bake wash-off instant bronzer, I've never tried a wash-off tanning lotion before. Here's hoping it doesn't turn me orange!


  	oh enjoy! i have used fake bake before (although the normal one not wash off) and was very happy with it! let us know how it goes!


----------



## LMD84 (May 23, 2011)

Sexy violet and blue tutorial my latest specktra tutorial! check it out if you fancy!


----------



## rockin (May 23, 2011)

I got one of the Rimmel mousses in Boots today to give it another try.  I know the 2 I had previously dried up quickly, but I did get them from TJ Hughes, so they were likely old stock when I got them.  Anyway, I got Sassy, and I've been wearing it now for over 4 hours with no sign of creasing.  The finish is almost indistinguishable from the No7 tubes with that sheer wash of colour.  Both apply very smoothly with just a clean finger, and you need just the tiniest amount.  No7 Pewter is a little lighter in colour than Rimmel's Sassy.  I think I might try to get the one in 'Galaxy' when I'm in town on Tuesday - it's an absolutely gorgeous purple!


----------



## rockin (May 23, 2011)

Love the tutorial, Lou


----------



## LMD84 (May 24, 2011)

rockin said:


> Love the tutorial, Lou


	why thank you 

  	today i am buying some eyelash curlers. after seeing what a difference they make from one of my favorite uk bloggers i feel i need to get some!


----------



## rockin (May 24, 2011)

Those things look like torture implements LOL

  	I tried some years back, and felt very uncomfortable using them


----------



## LMD84 (May 24, 2011)

rockin said:


> Those things look like torture implements LOL
> 
> I tried some years back, and felt very uncomfortable using them


	i've never actually used them before! but i have a boots voucher so they work out at about £2 which isn't bad


----------



## Anitacska (May 24, 2011)

I had a pair, but gave them away, they're just not something I want to use. My lashes are naturally quite curled anyway and my Guerlain Le 2 mascara makes them look pretty nice, so can't be bothered with eyelash curlers.

  	Lou, have you received your Chanel quad yet? The postman's just brought my Debenhams order that I placed on Friday.


----------



## LMD84 (May 24, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> I had a pair, but gave them away, they're just not something I want to use. My lashes are naturally quite curled anyway and my Guerlain Le 2 mascara makes them look pretty nice, so can't be bothered with eyelash curlers.
> 
> Lou, have you received your Chanel quad yet? The postman's just brought my Debenhams order that I placed on Friday.


  	yup it arrived about an hour ago! i'm so happy with it! i love that it comes in a cute pouch too! very fancy! not so keen on the silly sponge applicators though - you'd think they'd do a mini brush or nothing at all! i shall wear it tomorrow to my meeting. i think i will use a couple of the colours wet though  how are you bliking your goodies?


----------



## HappyInsomniac (May 24, 2011)

I've never tried Chanel e/s. Are they worth the price? I'm tempted by a couple of the quads.


----------



## LMD84 (May 24, 2011)

HappyInsomniac said:


> I've never tried Chanel e/s. Are they worth the price? I'm tempted by a couple of the quads.


	i shall let you know tomorrow. on first swatch they seem pretty good. and you can use them wet so that will make them look even more pigmented. i want to see how they wear on a normal working day - i wear my make up for 12 hours a day so it best hold up well!


----------



## Alisha1 (May 24, 2011)

I'm always baffled by why they bother putting them in there :s


----------



## Alisha1 (May 24, 2011)

I got my Dior bronzer in Sunset today - can't wait to try it on  will have to wait till tomorrow as the Chanel bronzer I put on my cheeks in the morning is still staying strong on my cheeks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 eek I'm in love with Coral one so much I'm considering the Rose one!


----------



## banana1234 (May 24, 2011)

*sigh* im on a make up no buy til after the bank holiday weekend, i will have been paid, i really want a guerlain bronzer and tonnes of other stuff

  	what concealers is everyone digging atm? i want a really good one, money no object, i just want one that isnt really cakey, but has quite good coverage?


----------



## Anitacska (May 24, 2011)

Glad you got it.  I haven't had a chance to look at my stuff yet, today was very manic, went to help with school trip in the afternoon, so no time for anything before children came home and chaos descended onto the house!


----------



## nazia (May 24, 2011)

banana1234 said:


> *sigh* im on a make up no buy til after the bank holiday weekend, i will have been paid, i really want a guerlain bronzer and tonnes of other stuff
> 
> what concealers is everyone digging atm? i want a really good one, money no object, i just want one that isnt really cakey, but has quite good coverage?


	I need to go on a no buy too - but the gorgeous collections out right now are making it damn near impossible! Is the new Guerlain collection out? I want to check that out. I've also been considering making a trip to Harrods for D+G and Harvey Nicks for some of the niche brands. Does anyone know if Harvey Nichols still stocks Dianne Brill? That was such a cute brand. Pricey though.

  	Anyway, I've tried so so many concealers in my time and have a few which do work wonders. However, it really depends on what you're looking to cover up. Also even if a formula is good for any problem, you tend to need different shades. It's a nightmare! All round good concealers IMO are:

  	- Cle De Peau - creamy, pigmented - great for everything from dark circles to blemishes - expensive - not available in the UK - few shades

  	- TheBalm Time Balm Concealer - creamy, smooth, pigmented - good for everything - reasonably priced - decent shade range - can be cakey sometimes

  	- Kanebo click pen-type concealer - smooth, brightening - brush pen style - pricey - only from Harrod - only 3 shades (I'm NC35/40 and use the darkest)

  	- MAC Pro Longwear - pigmented, long wearing - can be a bit sticky - pump leads to wastage - good shade range - reasonable price - good for all problems

  	- MAC Select Cover-Up - not hugely pigmented but this can be a plus, especially with this formula which is a very soft, fluid liquid which seems to meld with the skin impeccably - large shade range - decent price - great for brightening up under eye circles and provides a nice base for additional concealers (my dark circles are AWFUL so I often have to layer concealers - and you can still see them!)

  	Hope that helps! I have so so so many concealers and this is just off the top of my head, but if you like I could root through my MU bag later and let you know what others I have and what I think of them? Just let me know =)


----------



## nazia (May 24, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> I got my Dior bronzer in Sunset today - can't wait to try it on  will have to wait till tomorrow as the Chanel bronzer I put on my cheeks in the morning is still staying strong on my cheeks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	I got the Dior Aurora but I can't bring myself to disturb the beautiful woven pattern! I love the packaging though. Mmmm...


----------



## Anitacska (May 25, 2011)

The new Guerlain collection is exclusive to House of Fraser at the moment, but as soon as it comes to Debenhams, I'll be buying the pink cream eyeshadow. I have the Terra Inca powder and Terre Indigo eyeshadow palette already.


----------



## rockin (May 25, 2011)

I got another couple of the Rimmel Mousses today, and used a £5 Boots voucher towards another No7 mousse (the one in a tube)  

  	After reading about Ruby & Millie being discontinued and all Ruby & Millie being 75% off, I checked out the brushes, too.  Unfortunately our branches don't have the makeup.  The brushes were marked as full price, so I had the price checked at the photo counter.  The brushes are indeed all 75% off, making the huge powder brush £4.34 instead of £17.36, the cheek brush and foundation brush £3.06 instead of £12.26, the lip brush £1.91 instead of £7.66, the i-brush and i-define (very fine angled brushes great for eyeliner) £1.66 instead of £6.64 each.  The SA was very surprised, as they had no idea about the discount.  Her little hand-held price checker had not been updated with the new prices, but the till knew the correct prices.  I told my favourite SA at the No7 counter when I went to pay, and she was surprised too, and planned to get herself a couple in her break.  The sponges, eyelash curlers, nail files and tweezers are most likely 75% off too.

  	If the new prices had been shown on the shelf edge labels, I'm sure everything would have been gone by now.

  	Ruby & Millie is being discontinued, hence the price reduction.  You'll also notice on the £5 No7 voucher that it no longer mentions Ruby & Millie, whereas it used to be off of that too. 

  	Oh, and No7 is still on 3 for 2   They have their new collection out, with a metallic eyeshadow quad, bronzer and 2 lip glosses. 


  	House of Fraser has an "up to 40% off" sale Thursday and Friday this week (already started online) but I'm not sure how much the discount is on beauty - probably the usual 10%


----------



## LMD84 (May 25, 2011)

oh thanks for your views!! i need a concealer too so this is very helpful to me  and i'm pleased everything works ok for you once again. 

  	oh and i am loving the chanel quad. i have been wearing it for over 12 hours and no creasing and minimal fading! OMG i am in love!!


----------



## Alisha1 (May 25, 2011)

rockin said:


> I got another couple of the Rimmel Mousses today, and used a £5 Boots voucher towards another No7 mousse (the one in a tube)
> 
> After reading about Ruby & Millie being discontinued and all Ruby & Millie being 75% off, I checked out the brushes, too.  Unfortunately our branches don't have the makeup.  The brushes were marked as full price, so I had the price checked at the photo counter.  The brushes are indeed all 75% off, making the huge powder brush £4.34 instead of £17.36, the cheek brush and foundation brush £3.06 instead of £12.26, the lip brush £1.91 instead of £7.66, the i-brush and i-define (very fine angled brushes great for eyeliner) £1.66 instead of £6.64 each.  The SA was very surprised, as they had no idea about the discount.  Her little hand-held price checker had not been updated with the new prices, but the till knew the correct prices.  I told my favourite SA at the No7 counter when I went to pay, and she was surprised too, and planned to get herself a couple in her break.  The sponges, eyelash curlers, nail files and tweezers are most likely 75% off too.
> 
> ...


	Thanks for letting us know about Ruby and Millie! I heard it was 75% off but whenever I go to the store the labels are full price - I shall definitely check this out tomorrow! 

  	Ok if HOF have 10% off beauty I'm getting some Guerlain! I've been drooling over pictures of the new collection for months and can't wait any longer for Debenhams!
  	BTW does anyone know if we will be getting the LE Guerlain Terra Cotta Terra Inca Mosaic Compact?


----------



## anita22 (May 25, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> I'm always baffled by why they bother putting them in there :s



 	I have a theory that there must be a few people out there that actually do use them and would be miffed if they weren't, so the cosmetic companies are a bit scared to take them out in case they complain. I can't think of any other reason they would bother!


  	People, get yourselves over to House of Fraser quick smart - they have some amazing Laura Mercier holiday palettes for half price or less. I just bought the Celebration palette and the Colour Wardrobe. For some reason the Colour Wardrobe has the shades listed from the 2010 palette but the pic shows the 2009 palette. However I'm not too fussed which one it is really (as it's a gift). Amazing value for £22.50 - you get 6 eyeshadows, 3 full size blushes, 8 lip colours and some fairly reasonable brushes (not the usual crappy ones).

  	Not many left so get in quick!!

  	http://www.houseoffraser.co.uk/Laura+Mercier+Colour+Wardrobe/141340151,default,pd.html
  	http://www.houseoffraser.co.uk/Laura+Mercier+Face+Palette+Celebration/152072389,default,pd.html?cgid=1026
  	http://www.houseoffraser.co.uk/Laura+Mercier+Colour+Essential+Face+Palette/152069750,default,pd.html?cgid=1026


----------



## anita22 (May 25, 2011)

banana1234 said:


> *sigh* im on a make up no buy til after the bank holiday weekend, i will have been paid, i really want a guerlain bronzer and tonnes of other stuff
> 
> what concealers is everyone digging atm? i want a really good one, money no object, i just want one that isnt really cakey, but has quite good coverage?


	I have two favourites that I always come back to:

  	- For undereye I love the Diorskin Nude concealer. It really does have the closest finish to actual skin of any concealer I've tried. It's perfect for under the eyes because it doesn't crease. Coverage works well for my undereye area it's not great for blemishes etc.

  	- For anywhere I really have something I need to cover (blemishes, hyperpigmentation, melasma) I love MAC Studio Finish. I've been using it off and on for 10 years and never found anything else with such good coverage. I have a MUFE waterproof full coverage one and even that isn't as good. The finish is natural, not too cakey, but it's too dry to use under the eyes. So I use the Diorskin Nude under my eyes and this everywhere else.


----------



## anita22 (May 25, 2011)

HappyInsomniac said:


> I've never tried Chanel e/s. Are they worth the price? I'm tempted by a couple of the quads.



 	I have a handful of palettes and maybe half a dozen of the single and duo eyeshadows. The quality is nice but I think there are other brands out there that do equally good shadows and are less expensive. I have one quad - Mystic Eyes - but as it's the European baked formula (different to what they get in the US) I find it a bit harder to work with. I have the New CID palette in Laguna which has very similar colours and it's much, much more pigmented and smooth than the Chanel quad (and only about 20 pounds!) so since I realised that I haven't really bothered with Chanel's eyeshadows.


----------



## ShesAFoxyLady (May 25, 2011)

Damn, I was hoping that house of fraser would have the NARs blush/bronzer trio palette that I want but its not showing in the list 

  	Argh, wouldn't have minded 10% off!!


----------



## Anitacska (May 25, 2011)

I've ordered the pink cream Guerlain eyeshadow, and to take advantage of free delivery, I also got the UD Summer of Love nail polish set and Nars South Pacific duo that I've been eyeing up.

  	I only just heard about the Mosaic bronzer on Musings of a Muse and I can't see it on the HOF website, so I'm guessing no, but hoping yes. 


Alisha1 said:


> Thanks for letting us know about Ruby and Millie! I heard it was 75% off but whenever I go to the store the labels are full price - I shall definitely check this out tomorrow!
> Ok if HOF have 10% off beauty I'm getting some Guerlain! I've been drooling over pictures of the new collection for months and can't wait any longer for Debenhams!
> *BTW does anyone know if we will be getting the LE Guerlain Terra Cotta Terra Inca Mosaic Compact?*


----------



## pippa! (May 25, 2011)

i ordered the terra inca powder, pink cream eyeshadow and a terracotta lipgloss (sable) today. i'm debating placing another order tomorrow for the kohl kajal and possibly one of the ecrin palettes to take me up to free delivery... i couldn't decide and just wanted to make sure i got my order in for the terra inca tonight before it sold out! i'll probably hold off on the other 2 cream shadows until my house of fraser order arrives and then order the other 2 from debenhams if the formula works well for me


----------



## banana1234 (May 25, 2011)

what do you guys think of the 'GUERLAIN TERRA INCA RADIANT POWDER' £37.80 is still a lot of money to part with but its so beautiful... 

  	i think i will pass, its just too much money for me, £42 (full price) is terrible, i think my other half would call an intervention if i bought one make up item that expensive. even with the £5 off its still too much for me, its so sad, i want it so much

  	i also like the look of the meteorites but i cant justify them either


----------



## Alisha1 (May 25, 2011)

pippa! said:


> i ordered the terra inca powder, pink cream eyeshadow and a terracotta lipgloss (sable) today. i'm debating placing another order tomorrow for the kohl kajal and possibly one of the ecrin palettes to take me up to free delivery... i couldn't decide and just wanted to make sure i got my order in for the terra inca tonight before it sold out! i'll probably hold off on the other 2 cream shadows until my house of fraser order arrives and then order the other 2 from debenhams if the formula works well for me


	I think everyones ordering Guerlain from HOF! I'm hoping to pick up the Terra Inca powder and maybe a gloss...


----------



## LMD84 (May 26, 2011)

i really want to try the loose balls too but sadly they are a bit pricey for me. maybe one day i could try them as a treat. they all look so pretty!


----------



## Anitacska (May 26, 2011)

The most important thing people are forgetting about the Meteorites is that you get 30 gramms, so they last a very very long time. Gramm per gramm they are cheaper than other brands. 

  	When will Debenhams put the Chanel bronzers up??? I'm so fed up with waiting! And why doesn't HOF sell them online? I might have to go to Guildford tomorrow and buy it from HOF if Debenhams doesn't have it up by then.


----------



## rockin (May 26, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> *The most important thing people are forgetting about the Meteorites is that you get 30 gramms, so they last a very very long time. Gramm per gramm they are cheaper than other brands. *
> 
> When will Debenhams put the Chanel bronzers up??? I'm so fed up with waiting! And why doesn't HOF sell them online? I might have to go to Guildford tomorrow and buy it from HOF if Debenhams doesn't have it up by then.


 
  	That may be true, but many of us don't have that kind of money to splash on just one product.


----------



## rockin (May 26, 2011)

Hmm, I'm not too impressed with the Rimmel mousses - I just now opened them (I made sure I got ones that were sealed when I bought them yesterday) and one of them is rock hard, completely dried out!  Of course it would be the one I was really looking forward to trying, wouldn't it?  It was the purple one - Galaxy


----------



## Vixstar (May 26, 2011)

I might be late to the party here but hadn't seen it mentioned anywhere - for UK ladies who are waiting for the new squeezy tubes of UDPP, BeautyBay are now stocking them.


----------



## Anitacska (May 26, 2011)

Just to let you know, ASOS has 20% off a lot of beauty products including NARS (even the new highlighting blush)!


----------



## LMD84 (May 26, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Just to let you know, ASOS has 20% off a lot of beauty products including NARS (even the new highlighting blush)!


  	why is it not payday for me yet?!?


----------



## banana1234 (May 26, 2011)

oh dear, i just bought
  	the guerlain inca powder
  	the meteorites compact
  	and a new dior show mascara, so much for my no buy!


----------



## Alisha1 (May 26, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Just to let you know, ASOS has 20% off a lot of beauty products including NARS (even the new highlighting blush)!



 	Has to happen when I have no spare cash *sigh*

  	I never purchased the Terra Inca powder today  will have to wait till tomorrow...

  	I haven't noticed the Chanel Bronzers up on the Debenhams site...I wonder what is taking them so long :/


----------



## LMD84 (May 26, 2011)

banana1234 said:


> oh dear, i just bought
> the guerlain inca powder
> the meteorites compact
> and a new dior show mascara, so much for my no buy!


	enjoy your goodies!! even though you sucked at the no buy! hee hee!


----------



## Anitacska (May 26, 2011)

I know! If it's not up by tomorrow morning, I'm buying Bronze Rose from HOF tomorrow. £5 worth of points would be better, but I can't go shopping again until possible the 7th June (half term), so I need to make sure I can get it tomorrow.



Alisha1 said:


> Has to happen when I have no spare cash *sigh*
> 
> I never purchased the Terra Inca powder today  will have to wait till tomorrow...
> 
> I haven't noticed the Chanel Bronzers up on the Debenhams site...I wonder what is taking them so long :/


----------



## Alisha1 (May 26, 2011)

Eek I'm considering bronze rose :/

  	I just went on to the HOF website, the Dior polishes in Aloha and Paradise are selling out crazy fast - I'm actually considering them  Are they worth it or am I being silly as usual?


----------



## Anitacska (May 26, 2011)

They're not my colours to be honest. I prefer shimmery or metallic nail polishes.



Alisha1 said:


> Eek I'm considering bronze rose :/
> I just went on to the HOF website, the Dior polishes in Aloha and Paradise are selling out crazy fast - I'm actually considering them  Are they worth it or am I being silly as usual?


----------



## banana1234 (May 26, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> enjoy your goodies!! even though you sucked at the no buy! hee hee!


	yes i officially failed my no buy, i havent bought anything since surf baby though, and that seems like so long ago! i only got 3 things from that too! i'm just trying to justify it to myself! hehehe


----------



## LMD84 (May 27, 2011)

banana1234 said:


> yes i officially failed my no buy, i havent bought anything since surf baby though, and that seems like so long ago! i only got 3 things from that too! i'm just trying to justify it to myself! hehehe


  	hee hee! i was only teasing you! enjoy everything you bought, as i always say - as long as you're not in debt or skipping paying bills then buy what you like!


----------



## Anitacska (May 27, 2011)

Still no Chanel bronzers on Debenhams, so I'm off to Guildford to buy Bronze Rose from HOF. Serves them right! However, if anyone's interested, the Guerlain summer collection is up now on Debenhams, and you get 500 extra points if you order over £25. Oh and UD Naked Palette is back instock.


----------



## rockin (May 27, 2011)

I went into town earlier to exchange the dried up Rimmel mousse, and the guy asked if I wanted to check the new one before I left the shop, which obviously I did.  It, too was dried up as was the next he tried, even though they all had different batch numbers!  We did then find one that was alright.  He's going to phone them and report the batch numbers of the dried up products, in case there was a problem with the batches.

  	I then went into Boots, and got some more Ruby & Millie items - sponges, eyelash curlers, tweezers and glass nail files.  There was a girl looking at brushes, and I told her about the R&M 75% reduction.  She thanked me and took a brush to the till, where she asked the SA if it was correct that they were reduced, and the till said it was.  The girl was delighted, and the SA very surprised.  I used one of my £5 No7 vouchers on a 3 for 2 - Liplicious in new colours Sweet Peaches and Purple Liquorice (this one reminds me of lipgloss from MAC's Style Black) and their Limited Edition Sultry Red lipgloss, so got all 3 for £15 after the 3 for 2 and the £5 voucher.

  	Then I went into House Of Fraser, hoping to get the Urban Decay pencil set at 10% off, but sadly they had sold out   I did, however, get the Pore Perfecting Primer, Greed UDPP and Ecstasy eyeshadow.

  	I think I'd best stop spending now and save up for the next MAC collection.


  	Oh, and I've received an email from Beautybay.com.  They have 10% off until midnight on 30th May, if you use the code SPLASH at checkout.  The code cannot be used on electrical items or delivery charges.


----------



## Anitacska (May 27, 2011)

And guess who placed an order for 4 Stila eyeliners just yesterday.... If only I'd known about the upcoming discount...


rockin said:


> Oh, and I've received an email from Beautybay.com.  They have 10% off until midnight on 30th May, if you use the code SPLASH at checkout.  The code cannot be used on electrical items or delivery charges.


----------



## rockin (May 27, 2011)

Typical - that's the sort of thing that happens to me, too


----------



## pippa! (May 27, 2011)

the chanel bronzers are up, but lead to an out of stock page when you click them :\ that's on both debenhams & boots (and any other website that syndicates chanel's website). frustrating, but c'est la vie. i have an urge to spend, darn it, and nothing i really want to spend on bar bronze rose!!


----------



## LMD84 (May 27, 2011)

i just want to know how much the chanel bronzers will be!!

What to do with your MAC pigment – Episode 3 - latest specktra youtube video!


----------



## Anitacska (May 27, 2011)

They are £32.50.



LMD84 said:


> i just want to know how much the chanel bronzers will be!!
> 
> What to do with your MAC pigment – Episode 3 - latest specktra youtube video!


----------



## LMD84 (May 27, 2011)

oh brilliant! thanks!


----------



## rockin (May 27, 2011)

Superdrug currently have 15% off online purchases (not 15% off delivery though) until 31st May and 10 points per £1 (this continues to 7th June)  if you have and have registered one of their cards.  If you go through Topcashback you also get 9% cashback! 

  	There's free delivery on orders over £25, so I've taken advantage of this and ordered the Katy Perry Purr perfume which I've been trying to resist.


----------



## LMD84 (May 27, 2011)

rockin said:


> Superdrug currently have 15% off online purchases (not 15% off delivery though) until 31st May and 10 points per £1 (this continues to 7th June)  if you have and have registered one of their cards.  If you go through Topcashback you also get 9% cashback!
> 
> There's free delivery on orders over £25, so I've taken advantage of this and ordered the Katy Perry Purr perfume which I've been trying to resist.


	oohh i have heard great things about that perfume! enjoy!


----------



## Anitacska (May 27, 2011)

Thanks. I just hate the Superdrug website, find it really tricky to find things and they never have in stock what I'm after.



rockin said:


> Superdrug currently have 15% off online purchases (not 15% off delivery though) until 31st May and 10 points per £1 (this continues to 7th June)  if you have and have registered one of their cards.  If you go through Topcashback you also get 9% cashback!
> 
> There's free delivery on orders over £25, so I've taken advantage of this and ordered the Katy Perry Purr perfume which I've been trying to resist.


----------



## rockin (May 27, 2011)

I'm neither a cat lover nor a fan of Katy Perry (not big into celebs at all, really) but I saw someone reviewing this and I loved the way they described it, so I went into Superdrug the other week to try it and loved it.  They do a smaller bottle, but that isn't cat shaped, and I just had to have the shaped bottle LOL


----------



## rockin (May 27, 2011)

Yes, it does annoy me that they don't sell their whole range on there.  I was wanting to get some Barry M, but they didn't do the particular colours online, even though they sell them instore.  Seems daft!


----------



## Anitacska (May 27, 2011)

I like Katy Perry, she is unique and very talented, although I'm not into the kind of music she does, I much much prefer her to Lady Gaga. Plus she is 100 times prettier then LG. 



rockin said:


> I'm neither a cat lover nor a fan of Katy Perry (not big into celebs at all, really) but I saw someone reviewing this and I loved the way they described it, so I went into Superdrug the other week to try it and loved it.  They do a smaller bottle, but that isn't cat shaped, and I just had to have the shaped bottle LOL


----------



## rockin (May 27, 2011)

I totally agree about her being 100 times prettier than Gaga although I honestly couldn't tell you what she sings   I'm just not into celebs (whether music or film, with the exception of Johnny Depp LOL) or modern music, to be honest.  I think it's my age


----------



## LMD84 (May 27, 2011)

i like both Katy Perry and Lady Gaga! in fact i was listening to gaga's new album this morning but i think i prefer her first one - these songs all sound a little samey


----------



## rockin (May 27, 2011)

Typical - Stila wait until their products are going to be sold over here, then they start offering international shipping!  Bit late for that, Stila!!

  	http://www.stilacosmetics.com/international/default.asp


----------



## Alisha1 (May 27, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> i like both Katy Perry and Lady Gaga! in fact i was listening to gaga's new album this morning but i think i prefer her first one - these songs all sound a little samey


  	^me too! I also prefer Lady Gaga's first album - the only song I'm in love with from her new album is Edge of Glory, I think I expected too much from her album but it's ok


----------



## anita22 (May 27, 2011)

rockin said:


> Typical - Stila wait until their products are going to be sold over here, then they start offering international shipping!  Bit late for that, Stila!!
> 
> http://www.stilacosmetics.com/international/default.asp



 	Thanks for the heads up, I love Stila so I'm going to check that out! That probably explains why BeautyBay suddenly slashed their prices a few days ago - suddenly everything dropped even though there was no sale.

  	Has anyone seen or heard yet where Stila is going to be sold in the UK? I emailed their customer service team more than a week ago and havent heard a peep.

  	EDIT: I was just flicking through a copy of the ASOS magazine that arrived in the mail, and it features the Stila One Step Bronze. I wonder if Stila will be sold on ASOS?


----------



## Anitacska (May 27, 2011)

Yeah, the Stila liners are just £13.50 which is £3 cheaper then the MUFE ones and according to Temptalia, just as good. So I ordered 4. Could've got 5 quid off, but never mind now.

  	I'm not into LG or KP, I'm more of a rock chic myself.  Last year was really great for me, I saw Europe (my number one favourite band since 1986), Bon Jovi and Foreigner, in fact I saw Europe 3 times, plus again this February gone. Used to be really into longhaired guys, but all of them now have short(ish) hair, that's their age too, some of them hitting 50 next year.


----------



## LMD84 (May 28, 2011)

i'm wearing my chanel quad today it  i loves it!


----------



## Alisha1 (May 28, 2011)

anita22 said:


> Thanks for the heads up, I love Stila so I'm going to check that out! That probably explains why BeautyBay suddenly slashed their prices a few days ago - suddenly everything dropped even though there was no sale.
> 
> Has anyone seen or heard yet where Stila is going to be sold in the UK? I emailed their customer service team more than a week ago and havent heard a peep.
> 
> EDIT: *I was just flicking through a copy of the ASOS magazine that arrived in the mail, and it features the Stila One Step Bronze. I wonder if Stila will be sold on ASOS?*


	Stila will be sold at Asos in July


----------



## Anitacska (May 28, 2011)

You can get Stila from BeautyBay and Lookfantastic too. I would like to be able to see things in person though, so hoping a department store will stock them too.

  	By the way my BeautyBay order's just arrived with my 4 Stila liquid eyeliners and they are gorgeous, equal to the MUFE ones and £3 cheaper! Plus 10% off this weekend with the code Rockin posted yesterday.

  	I also got my HOF order and I'm loving the Guerlain pink eyeshadow. Planning on trying it out tomorrow.


----------



## LMD84 (May 28, 2011)

i was looking for Guerlain on ebay and saw a rather lovely mini set of the meteorites - is that actually authentic? it looked like it had a nice pink brush too....


----------



## Anitacska (May 28, 2011)

That's most likely a travel exclusive set. If you give me the link I can check it out for you. But I haven't seen one fake looking Meteorites on eBay yet, EXCEPT for the pressed version, so you're probably okay. The pressed ones (not the new ones, but the ones that have the little balls and few different colours like this: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GUERLAIN-METEORITES-ILLUMINATING-PRESSED-POWDER-/190536186691?pt=UK_Health_Beauty_Make_Up_Cosmetics_Face_Powder_PP&hash=item2c5cd77b43) have been copied, basically the real ones don't come with any puffs, but the fake ones are set deep in the pan and come with a white fluffy puff with a pink bow. eBay used to crawl with those for a while, they seemed to have disappeared for now... The one in the listing above is real.



LMD84 said:


> i was looking for Guerlain on ebay and saw a rather lovely mini set of the meteorites - is that actually authentic? it looked like it had a nice pink brush too....


----------



## anita22 (May 28, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> You can get Stila from BeautyBay and Lookfantastic too. I would like to be able to see things in person though, so hoping a department store will stock them too.
> 
> By the way my BeautyBay order's just arrived with my 4 Stila liquid eyeliners and they are gorgeous, equal to the MUFE ones and £3 cheaper! Plus 10% off this weekend with the code Rockin posted yesterday.
> 
> I also got my HOF order and I'm loving the Guerlain pink eyeshadow. Planning on trying it out tomorrow.




	Yes, I've bought Stila from both those before however as far as I understand it will be stocked in retail stores in the UK soon (I'm like you, I prefer to see things in person too!). Glad you're enjoying your Stila liners!!


----------



## anita22 (May 28, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> i was looking for Guerlain on ebay and saw a rather lovely mini set of the meteorites - is that actually authentic? it looked like it had a nice pink brush too....


  	I've seen mini sets of Meteorites in Duty Free before, so it could be authentic..


----------



## LMD84 (May 28, 2011)

awesome! thanks


----------



## Alisha1 (May 28, 2011)

^That set is soooo cute!


----------



## Anitacska (May 28, 2011)

Yes, it's genuine. But it's not worth 50 quid. You can buy 30 g for 30 quid, with this you only get 3x6 g plus the brush for 50. I wouldn't pay more than 30 for this.


----------



## LMD84 (May 29, 2011)

ah ok then. thank you!


----------



## banana1234 (May 29, 2011)

anyone know if u can get guerlain at heathrow?


----------



## Anitacska (May 29, 2011)

You can at Terminal 5. I don't know about the others.



banana1234 said:


> anyone know if u can get guerlain at heathrow?


----------



## banana1234 (May 29, 2011)

thanks, i usually only fly from gatwick, ive not been to heathrow since i was about 10!

  	i'm so bummed about fashion flower not being out next month


----------



## Anitacska (May 29, 2011)

Yeah, we normally fly from Gatwick too, but I've flown to Hungary from Terminal 5 a couple of times in the past 2 years.

  	I'm actually quite happy about Fashion Flower not coming out in June as the children only go back to school on the 7th, so I would've missed the launch at the counters. Also, I've spent so much money on make up in the last 2 months, I need to take a break and I know I couldn't resist if FF came out in June. 



banana1234 said:


> thanks, i usually only fly from gatwick, ive not been to heathrow since i was about 10!
> 
> i'm so bummed about fashion flower not being out next month


----------



## amy_forster (May 29, 2011)

What is coming out from mac this month? I'm actually looking forward to Semi Precious but that's July isn't it?


----------



## Alisha1 (May 29, 2011)

amy_forster said:


> What is coming out from mac this month? I'm actually looking forward to Semi Precious but that's July isn't it?



 	I think it's just Flighty this month


----------



## LMD84 (May 29, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> I think it's just Flighty this month



 	yeah i think it's just that too. and i already have a couple of them so really won't be buying anymore. i need to save for semi precious. i will be buying some mufe stuff though


----------



## Alisha1 (May 29, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> yeah i think it's just that too. and i already have a couple of them so really won't be buying anymore. i need to save for semi precious. i will be buying some mufe stuff though


  	Yup I'm definitely getting some of the MUFE aqua liners! Now that I've started purchasing from Dior, Chanel and Guerlain my MAC addiction has slightly decreased  hhmm lets see if thats the case in July! Lol! I also want to get my first MAC brush, I think I'll start with the 129...


----------



## LMD84 (May 29, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> Yup I'm definitely getting some of the MUFE aqua liners! Now that I've started purchasing from Dior, Chanel and Guerlain my MAC addiction has slightly decreased  hhmm lets see if thats the case in July! Lol! I also want to get my first MAC brush, I think I'll start with the 129...


  	oohh the 129 is a great brush but my fave mac brush is the 182 kabuki as well as the 239


----------



## Alisha1 (May 29, 2011)

Thanks I shall check them out  Hopefully Debenhams have a 10% off sale sometime next month! The Kabuki is crazy expensive!


----------



## anita22 (May 29, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> Thanks I shall check them out  Hopefully Debenhams have a 10% off sale sometime next month! The Kabuki is crazy expensive!


  	I bought the kabuki last year in Heathrow duty free. Definitely one of the most expensive brushes I own, but it's well worth the investment!


----------



## rockin (May 29, 2011)

The 239 is definitely my most used brush.  That, and my 187.  I've recently discovered just how good the 219 is as well.

  	I'm still wondering how best to use my162 LOL


----------



## Alisha1 (May 29, 2011)

Yeah I've heard loads of great things about the Kabuki and if Flighty is the only MAC collection next month I'll hopefully be able to afford a few brushes  I own two inexpensive kabuki brushes and I can't use them without half the brush shedding! I really need to invest in some makeup brushes!


----------



## AndSparkle (May 29, 2011)

I have loads of MAC brushes, but I have to admit that I prefer Crown brushes - so much cheaper and very little difference in quality, with many dupes. If you're just starting with a brush collection, I'd try those brushes first to see what kind of styles you like.. MAC is too expensive to make mistakes with.. (130 I'm looking at you. Stupid brush.  )


----------



## LMD84 (May 29, 2011)

AndSparkle said:


> I have loads of MAC brushes, but I have to admit that I prefer Crown brushes - so much cheaper and very little difference in quality, with many dupes. If you're just starting with a brush collection, I'd try those brushes first to see what kind of styles you like.. MAC is too expensive to make mistakes with.. (130 I'm looking at you. Stupid brush.  )


  	where did you get the crown brushes in the uk? i would quite like to try them


----------



## rockin (May 30, 2011)

Love-makeup do Crown Brushes http://www.love-makeup.co.uk/crown-brush-m-56.html


----------



## AndSparkle (May 30, 2011)

I use their actual website. People seem to think it only exists in the US, but it doesn't. www.crownbrush.co.uk
  	Minimum order is £15, shipping is £5 (but I believe its half price atm). But I have to admit, their shipping is pretty damn worth it, I've had orders placed at 3pm one day, and the following morning it arrived!

  	The badger brushes are definitely the best.. especially IB108.


----------



## anita22 (May 30, 2011)

I believe there's also a Crown UK site, though I've never ordered from it: http://www.crownbrush.co.uk/


----------



## LMD84 (May 30, 2011)

thanks guys!  i'll be looking into them now!

  	check out a rather personal blog post from me - Lou’s Specktra Story


----------



## Alisha1 (May 30, 2011)

AndSparkle said:


> I have loads of MAC brushes, but I have to admit that I prefer Crown brushes - so much cheaper and very little difference in quality, with many dupes. If you're just starting with a brush collection, I'd try those brushes first to see what kind of styles you like.. MAC is too expensive to make mistakes with.. (130 I'm looking at you. Stupid brush.  )



 	Thanks I shall have to give them a try next month


----------



## Iwantitall (May 30, 2011)

My counter have told me that semi precious is coming out this month. They got their book out and everything x


----------



## Alisha1 (May 30, 2011)

Iwantitall said:


> My counter have told me that semi precious is coming out this month. They got their book out and everything x









 thats not good news for me


----------



## Anitacska (May 30, 2011)

Oh dear...




Iwantitall said:


> My counter have told me that semi precious is coming out this month. They got their book out and everything x


----------



## amy_forster (May 30, 2011)

Oh poo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That means 3 sleeps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I thought I had time to get married and go on honeymoon and get home again before they released semi precious on me!!!!


----------



## banana1234 (May 30, 2011)

i am afraid to say i disagree with the statement about crown brushes

  	i have had crown brushes and was never satisfied

  	my mac brushes are miles better

  	but that's just my opinion !

  	they are better value for money i suppose, but nothing can replace my 224, 214 and 219.. i also love my 109 and the 188 and 187 type brushes are just far superior from mac, and i personally love the 130 for cream blush and foundation!


----------



## Alisha1 (May 30, 2011)

banana1234 said:


> i am afraid to say i disagree with the statement about crown brushes
> 
> i have had crown brushes and was never satisfied
> 
> ...


	The best thing about Crown brushes is there inexpesive - think I'll try both to make up my mind 

  	I'm going to ring a few MAC stores this week to confirm the date of Semi-Precious - I seriously wish its not this month simply because I want so much!


----------



## banana1234 (May 30, 2011)

i think some brushes are good(the badger ones for the face) , but for me the main eye brushes are no good. their version of the 224 is not very good! hope you have fun picking your brushes


----------



## LMD84 (May 31, 2011)

amy_forster said:


> Oh poo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	lol!! well on the plus side maybe you can wear some of the collection on your honeymoon?


----------



## rockin (May 31, 2011)

[h=6]20% off the www.eyeslipsface.co.uk website today! Use codes Bounty20UK (UK customers) or Bounty20EU at checkout.

	A minimum spend of £10 applies (before shipping is added) and this code expires at 10am (UK time) on Wednesday 1 June 2011.

	Italian customers please see the eyeslipsface.it facebook page for your exclusive 20% off code! [/h]


----------



## LMD84 (May 31, 2011)

rockin said:


> Italian customers please see the eyeslipsface.it facebook page for your exclusive 20% off code!


  	thanks for sharing


----------



## Iwantitall (May 31, 2011)

Im so annoyed that not only is it being released but its the second thursday of the month......thats like surf baby :-( does this mean that the new release dates are the second thursday of the month now ?


----------



## LouLou69 (May 31, 2011)

Can someone confirm for definite what collections we are getting in June ?


----------



## amy_forster (May 31, 2011)

Just a quick thought, is it semi precious that we're getting on Thursday or is it the next lot of mineralize e/s that are part of the regular line for 6mths or so?


----------



## sonia84 (May 31, 2011)

I just phoned Mac at House Of Fraser Metrocentre and they confirmed that it is July that it comes out and they have no stock in at all  (I asked) and TBH they haven't even heard of the collection. I don't mind when it comes out as I've been on a major no buy for this for months so I have the money saved up. Only issue is, could I wait almost two months for my birthday before I get my goodies?, now that really is a problem.


----------



## LMD84 (May 31, 2011)

i'm 99.9% sure we will be getting flighty and the packed to go sets this month. perhaps the bb cream too....


----------



## LouLou69 (May 31, 2011)

Yeah Flighty seems a given Goss MakeUp Artits did a review on his blog today I 've emailed MAC but I'm expecting the we can't tell you response again


----------



## LMD84 (May 31, 2011)

LouLou69 said:


> Yeah Flighty seems a given Goss MakeUp Artits did a review on his blog today I 've emailed MAC but I'm expecting the we can't tell you response again


  	oh i love him!! he seems like a nice guy and very nice to look at too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lou’s May Favourites - my faves video on the specktra blog - watch if you wish!


----------



## LouLou69 (May 31, 2011)

LOL I don't see the attraction to Wayne personally 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I know I am pretty much alone in that one  lol - I am subscribed to the Specktra You Tube channel so your in my subs box


----------



## LMD84 (May 31, 2011)

LouLou69 said:


> LOL I don't see the attraction to Wayne personally
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	well we all have different tastes!  i'm not a fan of some people on youtube that others seem to think are amazing!  

  	Oh and Nick bought me a make up book which arrived today  it's makeup the ultimate guide by rae morris - very inspriational from what i have read so far


----------



## Alisha1 (May 31, 2011)

I asked a MAC MUA today and she told me Semi-Precious is to be released at the end of June! The end is better than the 2nd Thursday I suppose :/


  	Anyhow on a random note I wore the Terra Inca powder today and LOOOOOOVE it!


----------



## LouLou69 (May 31, 2011)

ooo I am sure I have a book by her out of the library haven't checked what came in yet  I love reading make up books I have the Mary Quant Beauty Book out at the moment fascinating reading


----------



## LouLou69 (May 31, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> I asked a MAC MUA today and she told me Semi-Precious is to be released at the end of June! The end is better than the 2nd Thursday I suppose :/
> 
> Anyhow on a random note I wore the Terra Inca powder today and LOOOOOOVE it!


 
	The end of June what is with MAC and strange release dates at the moment


----------



## LouLou69 (May 31, 2011)

Oh and I don't mind watching Wayne I just don't find him attractive unlike half the UK blogging community LOL


----------



## LMD84 (May 31, 2011)

LouLou69 said:


> Oh and I don't mind watching Wayne I just don't find him attractive unlike half the UK blogging community LOL


  	lol!! i get you  he's nothing on my Nick of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hee hee!


----------



## Alisha1 (May 31, 2011)

Oh I was at a NARS counter today and saw the new book - it does seem quite good - I've been meaning to buy some makeup books - maybe I should invest in one that'll  teach me how to do eye looks! 

  	I just read on the MAC blogger collection forum that it is US and Canada only  What the flip MAC? :S


----------



## Anitacska (May 31, 2011)

I'm totally confused now. So far we've heard first, second and last (?) Thursday of June and also July for Semi-Precious! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't keep up. Hope it's not this week though, don't really mind otherwise. What I can't understand though is why Fashion Flower is so delayed, since it came out beginning of May in the States?


----------



## rockin (Jun 1, 2011)

Yikes!

  	So Flighty has arrived on the site now, but they've changed the site  and emptied my basket too!  I can't find the colour descriptions for the lipsticks either (doubtless it's the same for other things as well.  What are they playing at?


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 1, 2011)

rockin said:


> Yikes!
> 
> So Flighty has arrived on the site now, but they've changed the site  and emptied my basket too!  I can't find the colour descriptions for the lipsticks either (doubtless it's the same for other things as well.  What are they playing at?


  	yeah i saw flighty up this morning. i'm sure we should have had packed to go... maybe we won't get that after all. i'm just pleased i don't have to spend any money this month... at least not on mac! lol!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 1, 2011)

If you click on each individual shade, it gives you the description. I think it's the same as the US site.

  	I won't be buying anything from Flighty for sure. I've just noticed that the new MES duos are now up as well, but since Temptalia managed to dupe them all from the trios, I won't be getting those either. So that means I won't be buying anything until Fashion Flower / Semi-Precious. Not Mac anyway... 



rockin said:


> Yikes!
> 
> So Flighty has arrived on the site now, but they've changed the site  and emptied my basket too!  I can't find the colour descriptions for the lipsticks either (doubtless it's the same for other things as well.  What are they playing at?


----------



## sonia84 (Jun 1, 2011)

The new MES are £19.50!!!! WTF mac are you high? for an eyeshadow? You can buy a MSFN for £18.50 but a teeny e/s a £1 more?


----------



## Iwantitall (Jun 1, 2011)

My mua must have meant the new duos, thank goodness !


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 1, 2011)

sonia84 said:


> The new MES are £19.50!!!! WTF mac are you high? for an eyeshadow? You can buy a MSFN for £18.50 but a teeny e/s a £1 more?


	oh my word!! that is an insane price for a bloody eyeshadow. i certainly won't be buying much from semi precious if this is how much the shadows will be! crazy!


----------



## pippa! (Jun 1, 2011)

FINALLY chanel bronze rose is available to buy on debenhams! have been emailing them & stalking the website like a mad thing as i can't get to a chanel counter to buy one in person. just ordered mine! i doubt i'll love it as much as dior aurora (which is pure amazing) but i'm keen to try  

  	has anyone tried topshop makeup btw? i've avoided it up until now and when i've looked instore it's all felt very cheap to me, but i'm rather keen on the sandstorm collection eye crayons and a few of the lip products... anyone got any of these & can vouch for the quality?


----------



## rockin (Jun 1, 2011)

The Quite Cute collection seems to have disappeared - it's not even in Goodbyes! I thought the liners from this were supposed to be permanent, but it seems not to be the case.

  	I won't be buying the MES at £19.50 a pop - way too much money for me!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 1, 2011)

They are £15.50, not £19.50 actually. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 If you go from Eyes-> Shadow-> Mineralize duos it shows £15.50, if you go from Mineralize-> Mineralize duos it shows £19.50, but if you put it in your basket, it comes up as £15.50. Panic over! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Although £15.50 is still quite a lot for a shadow, at least it's not £19.50. 




sonia84 said:


> The new MES are £19.50!!!! WTF mac are you high? for an eyeshadow? You can buy a MSFN for £18.50 but a teeny e/s a £1 more?


----------



## Deleted member 49521 (Jun 1, 2011)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *pippa!* 


		has anyone tried topshop makeup btw? i've avoided it up until now and when i've looked instore it's all felt very cheap to me, but i'm rather keen on the sandstorm collection eye crayons and a few of the lip products... anyone got any of these & can vouch for the quality?

  	I LOVE their nail polishes! I also have their cream blush in butterscotch and lipstick in show off which are also quite nice


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 1, 2011)

thank goodness for that!! £15.50 i can handle and think is pricey but ok because i feel that the mes last a long time and i like how you can use them wet and dry


----------



## banana1234 (Jun 1, 2011)

i think i will allow myself one/two MES from semi precious, i just barely use them, they will have to be a super special!


----------



## banana1234 (Jun 1, 2011)

does anyone else find it funny nothing is sold out? usually a few items are sold out by now, but nothing is! everyone must have read the bad reviews from america!


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 1, 2011)

pippa! said:


> FINALLY chanel bronze rose is available to buy on debenhams! have been emailing them & stalking the website like a mad thing as i can't get to a chanel counter to buy one in person. just ordered mine! i doubt i'll love it as much as dior aurora (which is pure amazing) but i'm keen to try
> 
> has anyone tried topshop makeup btw? i've avoided it up until now and when i've looked instore it's all felt very cheap to me, but i'm rather keen on the sandstorm collection eye crayons and a few of the lip products... anyone got any of these & can vouch for the quality?


	Yay glad Debenhams have finally put up the bronzers - I want the rose one but I'm officially on a no-buy for the next few weeks so if Semi-Pricious comes out


----------



## sonia84 (Jun 1, 2011)

Glad it was only a glitch, I agree that £15.50 is steep but at least with the duo's you get 2 colours so its really £7.25 each. The whole Chanel makeup is out of my price range, heck even Mac is out of my price range at the mo. I've really lost my make up mojo this year and all i've bought this year is a concealer, lipstick and blush.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 1, 2011)

Been meaning to say, thinking of Flighty, that I got my Rimmel mousse eyeshadows out the other day to check if they're still okay or whether they've dried out (I bought them about a year ago), but they are actually fine, so I need to use them again as they did work very well for me. Another reason why not to bother with Flighty...


----------



## Iwantitall (Jun 1, 2011)

I think that ill check flighty out tomorrow but unless a colour screams at me ill be leaving them.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 2, 2011)

sonia84 said:


> Glad it was only a glitch, I agree that £15.50 is steep but at least with the duo's you get 2 colours so its really £7.25 each. The whole Chanel makeup is out of my price range, heck even Mac is out of my price range at the mo. I've really lost my make up mojo this year and all i've bought this year is a concealer, lipstick and blush.


	i feel like i have lost my mojo too recently. i'm still buying stuff but then i'm either not wearing make up at all or just doing super simple stuff. i blame the fact that i am tired and over worked. that is why i just can't face doing anything special of late


----------



## rockin (Jun 2, 2011)

I've just been to the love-makeup site, and MAC has disappeared from there completely!  I had been wanting a couple of pigments they had on there


----------



## rockin (Jun 2, 2011)

My Katy Perry Purr has just arrived from Superdrug, and I'm wearing it now.  I think I've found my new favourite perfume!


----------



## nazia (Jun 2, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> i feel like i have lost my mojo too recently. i'm still buying stuff but then i'm either not wearing make up at all or just doing super simple stuff. i blame the fact that i am tired and over worked. that is why i just can't face doing anything special of late


	I totally know what you mean - I always seem to go for the same things, despite having so much bloody makeup! What's more, I can't seem to stop buying it either...I'm off to Westfield and Oxford Street today as well! Going to check out the Guerlain counter - hope they still have what I want in stock!

  	Oh and I just wanted to mention that I went for a job interview yesterday for the new Westfield which will be opening in Stratford, London. By all accounts it's going to be ABSOLUTELY FREAKING HUGE! 4th largest shopping centre in the world and the biggest in Europe! So I have a feeling we can look forward to a few new makeup stores! So bad for me though, as I only live down the road!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm the same, can't stop buying, even though I have so much stuff, it's unbelievable. I have bags full in my cupboard that I haven't even touched, then there's all the drawers on top of my chests of drawers and boxes under them full of make up. I try to rotate my make up (by brand), but even that way I don't get around to using everything. I'm totally addicted to buying and can't stop. I do try to wear different products and do different looks every day, but of course as a mum I'm usually in a hurry in the mornings, and even at weekends my husband grumbles if I spend too much time getting ready.


----------



## charlotte366 (Jun 2, 2011)

I am glad its not just me I went through a phase 6 months ago where I did manage to cut back quite a bit, but the last 2 -3 months I keep hauling, I have been grabbing quite a bit of drugstore duscounted from TJ Hughes, i don't know why I bothered as I haven't used much of it at all. i sorted out at the weekend and realised that I had a whole shoe box full of unopened/unused lip products.

  	I am off to Borneo in 10 weeks so thinking of listing all make up that i barely use on ebay limited edition or not to fund a digital SLR camera, then perhaps I won't feel so bad.

  	Mac hasn't been appealing to me much lately, have been prefering Chanel and dior offerings lately in the ltd edition front.
  	Saving for the dior aurora bronzer and rosy nude palettes at the mo and fingers crossed that they don't sell out!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## anita22 (Jun 2, 2011)

I just checked my email and had one from MAC announcing the Flighty collection is online. I had to chuckle at the subject line though, it appears someone at MAC HQ made a slight spelling error:

 [h=1]"M.A.C FLIGHTY... a collection of 16 whipped *mouse *cream shadows and coloured mascaras."[/h]


----------



## anita22 (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm exactly the same. I used buy pretty much exclusively from MAC & usually at least 1 item from most collections, the last 1.5 years I've mainly been interested in other brands. I seem to fall in and out of love with different brands every few months - Dior, Chanel, Stila, Inglot, Laura Mercier - currently I'm developing a bit of a NARS obsession. The downside is that I end up buying a lot and three months later have often already moved onto being obsessed with completely different products.

  	Over the weekend I sorted through my makeup drawers and realised I have quite a bit of unused, unopened product - backups of LE products I'll realistically never get around to using, freebies, samples, that sort of thing. So I've set aside about half of it to gift to my younger sister (who is also makeup obsessed, but is a poor uni student and will be thrilled to have it!). Haven't quite figured out what to do with the rest yet!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 2, 2011)

anita22 said:


> I just checked my email and had one from MAC announcing the Flighty collection is online. I had to chuckle at the subject line though, it appears someone at MAC HQ made a slight spelling error:
> 
> [h=1]"M.A.C FLIGHTY... a collection of 16 whipped *mouse *cream shadows and coloured mascaras."[/h]


  	oh that is too funny! i got the email but didn't actually read it! lol!


----------



## rockin (Jun 2, 2011)

anita22 said:


> I just checked my email and had one from MAC announcing the Flighty collection is online. I had to chuckle at the subject line though, it appears someone at MAC HQ made a slight spelling error:
> 
> [h=1]"M.A.C FLIGHTY... a collection of 16 whipped *mouse *cream shadows and coloured mascaras."[/h]


	LOL, how did I manage to miss this spelling mistake?


----------



## pippa! (Jun 2, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> i feel like i have lost my mojo too recently. i'm still buying stuff but then i'm either not wearing make up at all or just doing super simple stuff. i blame the fact that i am tired and over worked. that is why i just can't face doing anything special of late


	same here too... i'm still buying quite a bit of makeup (albeit probably slightly less than usual) but i'm spending most of my time either entirely makeup free or putting barely anything on (just enough to look healthy - a sweep of blush or dior aurora, mascara, and filling in my brows). i just can't be bothered at the moment to do anything more 
  	on the plus side though, it's making me realise what my staples are, and making me especially happy that i bought aurora because i can see it being a new staple purchase that i'll get so much use out of. i might even back it up! but then i feel like such a makeup glutton with everything else i have that i've barely used - e.g. i want to buy the naked palette but i feel guilty because i haven't even touched my other neutral e/s, including the mac 15 palette i was building... i think i've fallen into a bit of a makeup rut


----------



## banana1234 (Jun 2, 2011)

poor mice
  	why are they whipping mice? PETA will get on to them!!!

  	i am in a make up rut also, the problem is, when it comes down to an extra 15 mins in bed or eye make up, bed always wins


----------



## pippa! (Jun 2, 2011)

banana1234 said:


> poor mice
> why are they whipping mice? PETA will get on to them!!!
> 
> i am in a make up rut also, the problem is, *when it comes down to an extra 15 mins in bed or eye make up, bed always wins*


  	definitely!!


----------



## amy_forster (Jun 2, 2011)

Does anyone know what makeup brands are sold at Manchester Airport terminal 2? Just found out that's where we're flying from!


----------



## rockin (Jun 2, 2011)

amy_forster said:


> Does anyone know what makeup brands are sold at Manchester Airport terminal 2? Just found out that's where we're flying from!



 	Found this on google

  	http://www.manchester-airport-guide.co.uk/shopping-terminal-2.html


----------



## Sweetoothj (Jun 2, 2011)

anita22 said:


> I just checked my email and had one from MAC announcing the Flighty collection is online. I had to chuckle at the subject line though, it appears someone at MAC HQ made a slight spelling error:
> 
> [h=1]"M.A.C FLIGHTY... a collection of 16 whipped *mouse *cream shadows and coloured mascaras."[/h]


 
	Hehehe!! I also cackled to myself when I saw this whilst I was at work today...although I promised myself to wait for the Semi Precious collection I was intrigued by the texture of the Big Bounce shadows so went to have a look and ended up with 5, the grey mascara and 2 superslick liquid eyeliners 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thankfully I only want 3 mineralize eyeshadows from SP now (I used this reasoning to justify my mini blowout lol) as I saw 2 colours in real life because they already have them in stock but arent allowed to sell them yet.


  	Heres my mini haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and now I shall be good for a while


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 2, 2011)

i have the purpley one that you have and that is quite pretty when used as a base. i also have the green but couldn't get on with it at all! enjoy the mascaras because they are meant to be lovely!  and of course welcome back!!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 3, 2011)

Ooh how exciting, I can't wait for Semi-Precious! 

  	I wore my pink Rimmel Mousse eyeshadow yesterday and it really is so lovely, stayed on without creasing all day (no base, topped with Mac Lovely Lily pigment). 



Sweetoothj said:


> Hehehe!! I also cackled to myself when I saw this whilst I was at work today...although I promised myself to wait for the Semi Precious collection I was intrigued by the texture of the Big Bounce shadows so went to have a look and ended up with 5, the grey mascara and 2 superslick liquid eyeliners
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sweetoothj (Jun 3, 2011)

I was wondering about using the BBE as a base considering its creamy texture, I wanted to try it with the gloss for the eyelids to see how it would look but apparently you can only get that in the pro store.  I may pop in there on the way home today and get one, I still have a few pigments to use it with if the Big Bounce doesnt work.  I cant wait for SP, but I really must not spend anymore apart from the Chanel eyelash curlers and the eyegloss   That combo sounds really nice Anitacska :eyelove:


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 3, 2011)

Sweetoothj said:


> That combo sounds really nice Anitacska


  	i will be buying the chanel bronzer and some bits from nars next week. that is all


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 3, 2011)

Does anyone know when this month's Glamour magazine is out? I've been checking the shelves in Sainsbury's, but they still only have last month's edition. I really want to get the High beam sample. Maybe even Benetint.

  	I saw the Big Bounce shadows today, but didn't get any. Picked up 2 more Rimmel mousses instead: Mermaid (blue) and the purple one.


----------



## rockin (Jun 3, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Does anyone know when this month's Glamour magazine is out? I've been checking the shelves in Sainsbury's, but they still only have last month's edition. I really want to get the High beam sample. Maybe even Benetint.
> 
> I saw the Big Bounce shadows today, but didn't get any. Picked up 2 more Rimmel mousses instead: Mermaid (blue) and the purple one.



 	According to someone on moneysavingexpert.com, the mag is out on 9th June.

  	That Rimmel purple (Galaxy) is gorgeous, isn't it?  I'm debating with myself whether to get just one Big Bounce shadow, but can't decide which colour - maybe Luxury Touch, since I have Rimmel Mousses and No7 Eye Mousses that would double up (even if not dupes) for the other MAC colours I like.


----------



## amy_forster (Jun 3, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Does anyone know when this month's Glamour magazine is out? I've been checking the shelves in Sainsbury's, but they still only have last month's edition. I really want to get the High beam sample. Maybe even Benetint.


	It says June 9th in this months issue


----------



## amy_forster (Jun 3, 2011)

Quote:


rockin said:


> Found this on google
> 
> http://www.manchester-airport-guide.co.uk/shopping-terminal-2.html


  	Thankyou  I'd already had a nosey at that but I was just wondering if anyone knew which counters were in the duty free bit


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 3, 2011)

Sweetoothj said:


> Hehehe!! I also cackled to myself when I saw this whilst I was at work today...although I promised myself to wait for the Semi Precious collection I was intrigued by the texture of the Big Bounce shadows so went to have a look and ended up with 5, the grey mascara and 2 superslick liquid eyeliners
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	So does that mean that Semi-precious really is to be released this week?  imagine if its next Thursday as its the 2nd of the month!!! :0


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jun 3, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> So does that mean that Semi-precious really is to be released this week?  imagine if its next Thursday as its the 2nd of the month!!! :0


	This would be great for you guys. I keep my fingers crossed and watch out for swatches.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 3, 2011)

Mac-Guy said:


> This would be great for you guys. I keep my fingers crossed and watch out for swatches.


  	it would be god if it came out next week! i'd be very happy!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 3, 2011)

I'd be happy with next Thursday too, both for Semi Precious and the magazine!  Thanks for the info everyone!


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 3, 2011)

I won't be happy with a next week release  I just can't afford it right now - plus I haven't been following the forum lately so I have no idea which products to buy!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 3, 2011)

My problem is not having any swatches in advance, but next week I can easily go to the counter on Thursday afternoon and check it all out. Then maybe order some from Debenhams. 

  	Forgot to say, I tested the Katy Perry perfume in Boots today and I like it a lot. Not enough to buy it asap as I have about 40 perfumes already, but something to consider for sure.



Alisha1 said:


> I won't be happy with a next week release  I just can't afford it right now - plus I haven't been following the forum lately so I have no idea which products to buy!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 3, 2011)

yeah we really need swatches for semi precious! i have had to cut my list so don't want to end up buying a dupe or anything by accident!


----------



## Sweetoothj (Jun 3, 2011)

[quote name="Alisha1" url="/forum/thread/174828/uk-release-dates-discussion-all-brands-welcome/600#post_2126093"]I won't be happy with a next week release  I just can't afford it right now - plus I haven't been following the forum lately so I have no idea which products to buy! 
[/quote]  Dont worry they wont be selling them till the launch which will be the first thursday in July   All I know is I cant go anywhere near a MAC counter until that date because I was naughty again today lol!


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 3, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> All I know is I cant go anywhere near a MAC counter until that date because I was naughty again today lol!








 you have no idea how much I needed to hear that! I've just emailed an artist to ask about the launch date as well 

  	I've made a list of everything I want and my definite list comes just over 100 quid and my maybe list is about 50  This is thanks to the ridiculous price of brushes - I'm skipping on the MES even though I wanted the gold and peachy one - hopefully they will still be available when I have more funds but for now they are off my list


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 4, 2011)

yeah i wish mac brushes weren't so pricey. that is why i only buy one from time to time so i have built a collection up over many years.


----------



## AndSparkle (Jun 4, 2011)

That's why I tend now to only buy brushes that are LE or are being discontinued. That being said, when starting out I brought the really basic brushes first and then on months when the collections weren't really interesting, I brought some brushes instead.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 4, 2011)

And that's why I don't buy Mac brushes in general. I have some GOSH brushes which are really good and have recently picked up a No 7 blending brush (but since I got a £5 No 7 voucher yesterday, I'm going to pick up another one of those next time I'm in Boots).


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 4, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> And that's why I don't buy Mac brushes in general. I have some GOSH brushes which are really good and have recently picked up a No 7 blending brush (but since I got a £5 No 7 voucher yesterday, I'm going to pick up another one of those next time I'm in Boots).


	oh i love the no7 blending brushes! i have about 4 of them now. i find they are great for applying and blending out creamy products


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 4, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> oh i love the no7 blending brushes! i have about 4 of them now. i find they are great for applying and blending out creamy products


	Ooh I will have to try it! I have a £5 voucher that needs to be used!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 4, 2011)

I’m ready to go to Disneyland now! - the latest specktra blog entry


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 5, 2011)

Is anyone having trouble with Specktra this weekend? It's running very very slowly for me.


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 5, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Is anyone having trouble with Specktra this weekend? It's running very very slowly for me.



 	I haven't been having any problems - hope it starts working properly for you soon


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 5, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Is anyone having trouble with Specktra this weekend? It's running very very slowly for me.


	oh no! it's still running ok for me. If you have any major issues or it continues then please send me a message about it and I will let the web guys know.


----------



## charlotte366 (Jun 5, 2011)

I hauled today, picked up Chanel bronze rose and 2 of the waterproof liners in the silver colour as it looks amazing with my Hazel eyes. Also got the Dior aurora bronzer and the rosy nude quint. I'm happy!  Has anyone bought the guerlain terra inca bronzer yet? Is it more peach and less bronze I want to get it but would have to order online as my local debenhams took out the guerlain counter and replaced it with a sanctuary counter.  On another note boots have stopped the 75% off ruby and Millie brushes, it was a mistake as the brushes are staying.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 5, 2011)

Nice haul! I have the Terra Inca powder and also Temptalia has reviewed it too. It's not really peachy, more pinky bronze, and is definitely more of a highlighter/blush than a bronzer. Very pretty though. 

  	On another note, I hate the rain and I'm bored out of my head.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 5, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Nice haul! I have the Terra Inca powder and also Temptalia has reviewed it too. It's not really peachy, more pinky bronze, and is definitely more of a highlighter/blush than a bronzer. Very pretty though.
> 
> On another note, I hate the rain and I'm bored out of my head.


  	i hate rain too although it has been sunny here today. not quite as hot though. i'm not so much bored, just tired right now. but i shall be going to bed at 9pm for an early night! so sad but i need sleep!!


----------



## banana1234 (Jun 5, 2011)

i found the old gosh brushes very good, but now they have changed them, made the handles shorter and they arent of such good quality
  	i went in to get a new e/s brush, so i bought the new one, thinking it would be the same but shorter handled, but it wasnt as good! i was very sad!


----------



## rockin (Jun 5, 2011)

I had to go to the supermarket in the rain earlier, and it's raining really heavily now.

  	I just hope it stops for tomorrow, as my daughter is going to Legoland with the school.


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 5, 2011)

rockin said:


> I had to go to the supermarket in the rain earlier, and it's raining really heavily now.
> 
> I just hope it stops for tomorrow, as my daughter is going to Legoland with the school.


	Hopefully the weather gets better tomorrow!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 6, 2011)

rockin said:


> I had to go to the supermarket in the rain earlier, and it's raining really heavily now.
> 
> I just hope it stops for tomorrow, as my daughter is going to Legoland with the school.


  	i hope she has fun today! legoland sounds fun!  it didn't rain for me yesterday but today it is looking very dark outside!  at least we did the garden yesterday - it was so long that cats were hiding in it and then full on jumping up and down to catch birds! not good!!


----------



## rockin (Jun 6, 2011)

Well, it's still raining 

  	My daughter should be on a coach outside school now, ready to set off for Legoland Windsor where, according to the BBC weather forecast online, it's also raining.  I do hope it clears up for them.

  	I'm going to be spending my afternoon sitting in a school reception area waiting while my son does a maths exam, for which he flatly refuses to revise.


  	I've just been onto the MAC website to check on an order I placed, and I have found that it won't tell me what is in any particular order, even the one that is being 'processed'.  I'm sure I used to be able to click on an order number and see everything that order included?


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 6, 2011)

rockin said:


> Well, it's still raining
> 
> My daughter should be on a coach outside school now, ready to set off for Legoland Windsor where, according to the BBC weather forecast online, it's also raining.  I do hope it clears up for them.
> 
> ...


	oh no! i'm sure she will still have a nice time with her friends. kids don't seem to fuss about the rain as much as we do!  and i hope your son copes ok doing his maths test - revision was always something i hated doing. and i'm sad to admit that i didn't revise at all for my maths gcse! it was my weakest subject and i knew i wasn't going to get an amazing grade so concerntraed on my other subjects so that i got a's or b's in those instead. not my best choice but i live with it... and a calculator!!

  	and that is odd about the mac site. usually it does tell you what was in each order... maybe they are just updating things so some stuff is missing right now?


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 6, 2011)

It's still raining here.  Legoland isn't too far away from us, hopefully far enough for the weather to be different. We went there last Tuesday with my Mum (she was visiting from Hungary all last week) and had a good time. We've been many times as we have the Merlin passes and it's only a 40 minute drive for us, but it's still fun every time.


----------



## rockin (Jun 6, 2011)

With my son's Aspergers, he has rigid ideas about when he should do school work. To his mind, it should only be done in the presence of his tutor. It seems to me that I'm better at maths than she is (I have often had to correct her - luckily maths was always my strongest subject) but he won't do any maths learning or revision for me since Mum does not equal school. I just hope he can remember how to do the things he has been struggling a bit with.  He won't even have a quick look through his work to remind himself.




 [h=6]FREE SHIPPING with your orders at www.eyeslipsface.co.uk today! Use codes BOMBSHELLUK (for UK customers) or BOMBSHELLEU (for EU customers). A minimum order of £10 applies (before shipping is added). This code expires at 10am (UK time) 07 June 2011.

	Italian customers please see eyeslipsface.it for your free shipping code. [/h]


----------



## rockin (Jun 6, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> It's still raining here.  Legoland isn't too far away from us, hopefully far enough for the weather to be different. We went there last Tuesday with my Mum (she was visiting from Hungary all last week) and had a good time. We've been many times as we have the Merlin passes and it's only a 40 minute drive for us, but it's still fun every time.



 	Fingers crossed the rain stops soon.  It's still pouring hard here.

  	With the distance involved, and the cost of entry, we've only ever been to Legoland once.  This school trip has cost me £24.50 (plus packed lunch when she normally has free school meals) so for it to turn out to be a rainy day is a bit of a bummer.  To justify the trip as educational in the eyes of the school, it is being disguised as an ICT trip.  They are going to spend some time there learning about the computer control software and how it is used there.  Then they'll be free to play


----------



## AndSparkle (Jun 6, 2011)

Rain? What rain? It's only cloudy here, and I want it to stay that way! *touch wood*

  	As for revision, I'm literally dragging myself to it atm. I normally do very very little.. but because these are my final exams (and the grades will hopefully get me into university) I'm actually trying to do something. Still don't really know what I'm doing though! :L

  	BTW,  does anyone know if the pink MUFE aqua liner one is really shimmery IRL? Temptalia's swatches don't look that shimmery and a lot brighter, but I've seen some swatches where it looks more baby pink and very purple toned with a lot of glitter.. so I'm wondering which one is really accurate?!


----------



## Vixstar (Jun 6, 2011)

AndSparkle said:


> Rain? What rain? It's only cloudy here, and I want it to stay that way! *touch wood*
> 
> As for revision, I'm literally dragging myself to it atm. I normally do very very little.. but because these are my final exams (and the grades will hopefully get me into university) I'm actually trying to do something. Still don't really know what I'm doing though! :L
> 
> BTW,  does anyone know if the pink MUFE aqua liner one is really shimmery IRL? Temptalia's swatches don't look that shimmery and a lot brighter, but I've seen some swatches where it looks more baby pink and very purple toned with a lot of glitter.. so I'm wondering which one is really accurate?!


  	Good luck with your exams! 

  	I've just ordered the pink, I'm hoping for a metallic/irridescent look and will let you know when it arrives, if you'd like?

  	In other news: the Benefit-freebie-magazine is out on 9th June IIRC. Also, wasn't Fashion Flower supposed to launch on 2nd June? I have vouchers that need a-spending!


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 6, 2011)

Fashion Flower is going to launch 7th July. I just got an email back from MAC saying Semi-Precious is due to launch on the same day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 its so silly that MAC are releasing both on the same day!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 6, 2011)

Rain's stopped here now too. The MUFE pink liner isn't very shimmery, it has much less glitter than some of the others. I'd say it's more of a sheen instead. The colour is true pink, not baby pink, but actually pretty bright, and it's not purpley at all. I think it's always hard to know the exact colour from swatches as it can depend on your monitor, etc., but it's basically a true bright pink very similar to Mac Show Orchid lipstick. Hope this helps.



rockin said:


> Italian customers please see eyeslipsface.it for your free shipping code.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 6, 2011)

In that case I'd better not buy anything until then because I'm going to want to spend £300+ on the two collections for sure. I haven't even added it all up yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Alisha1* 


 	 		Fashion Flower is going to launch 7th July. I just got an email back from MAC saying Semi-Precious is due to launch on the same day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 its so silly that MAC are releasing both on the same day!


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 6, 2011)

I wanted loads from Semi-Precious aswell but after seeing the Chanel Byzance collection I'm literally going to cut everything from my list! I may only get a lippie from both collections! :0


----------



## Vixstar (Jun 6, 2011)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Alisha1* 


		Fashion Flower is going to launch 7th July. I just got an email back from MAC saying Semi-Precious is due to launch on the same day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 its so silly that MAC are releasing both on the same day!



 	Thank you. I think I missed that update. That's the BF's birthday, so I might have to order things online and not mention how much I'm spending on me..or I'd have to find a similar amount to spend on him! 

  	I have an old paper £50 mac voucher that I found in an old purse - when I wrote to MAC asking if I could still use it, they replied saying I had to send it to them and tell them what I wanted. Might be a bit early to send it to them asking for Fashion Flower bits...maybe  I need a Summer Shower so much though!

  	Thanks again


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 6, 2011)

yup!! my list is also being cut because the items in that collection are sooo stunning!!


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 6, 2011)

I just want Everhip from Fashion Flower and EVERYTHING from Chanel Byztance collection! lol well except the red lippie - as pretty as it is I find it hard to wear red  hopefully the collection comes to our local counters aswell and not just the boutiques in London! Although I will definitely go up there just to pick up that quad and the two blushes!


----------



## sonia84 (Jun 6, 2011)

My oldest nephew has Aspergers and he wasn't diagonosed until the end of year 5. He has a lot of issues in Primary and my Sis was constantly being called down 3-4 times a week to "deal with him". When he got upset he used to lock himself in the toilets or go to a safe room until he felt ready to deal. That school caused so many issues in him.  Luckily my sis got him into the best Mainstream Secondary school in the area and he had an assistant helper in all his lessons in year 7/8 until he could cope alone and she was the best thing to ever happen to him. His 16 now doing his GCSE's and he is the most laid back, easy going teen you can meet.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 6, 2011)

I only like that metallic cream palette but I don't think I'll ever get it due to its extremely limited edition nature, the rest of the Byzance collection isn't calling my name at all.


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 6, 2011)

The $250 one? That one really isn't calling my name - the price is ridiculous! Lol! I never bothered to ask about the price in sterling when I rang the Chanel boutique on Bond Street - my guess is £200+ :0 BTW if your interested in it, according to the lady I spoke to they probably will get them in so you can try ringing  

  	EDIT: according to this website the palette costs £114
  	http://www.thestylecolumn.co.uk/2011/05/28/chanels-gold-makeup-palette/


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jun 6, 2011)

Maybe MAC thinks that the collections are so different that people will buy from both anyways? It would make so much more sense to spread them out evenly.


----------



## rockin (Jun 6, 2011)

It is apparently harder to spot/diagnose in girls, because girls tend to watch others and copy behaviour in an attempt to fit in socially.  My friend's eldest daughter has Aspergers too (same age as my son), and she has a very large group of friends, and a very busy social life.  I can relate to the 'stubborn and awkward' bit.

  	My daughter has similar traits, and is waiting to be assessed.  She has just sent me a text to say they're on their way home from Legoland and will be 1 to 4 hours!  Are there traffic problems or something, or has someone told her wrong?  I certainly don't want to be standing in the rain outside the school waiting for her for 3 hours


----------



## rockin (Jun 6, 2011)

While sat waiting for my son to do his exam this afternoon, I tried to bid on an Azalea Blossom Blush Ombre on ebay.  My mobile dongle let me down, refusing to connect, and I felt particularly miffed when I got home to find it had gone for a really good price.  Oh, and the dongle worked when I got home, just not at the exam centre grrr.


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 6, 2011)

rockin said:


> While sat waiting for my son to do his exam this afternoon, I tried to bid on an Azalea Blossom Blush Ombre on ebay.  My mobile dongle let me down, refusing to connect, and I felt particularly miffed when I got home to find it had gone for a really good price.  Oh, and the dongle worked when I got home, just not at the exam centre grrr.


	Thats so typical - nothing works properly when you NEED it to!^^


----------



## sonia84 (Jun 6, 2011)

Hopefully you win it, it's my fav blush by Mac and gets the most love from my collection.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 6, 2011)

rockin said:


> While sat waiting for my son to do his exam this afternoon, I tried to bid on an Azalea Blossom Blush Ombre on ebay.  My mobile dongle let me down, refusing to connect, and I felt particularly miffed when I got home to find it had gone for a really good price.  Oh, and the dongle worked when I got home, just not at the exam centre grrr.


  	bugger! that sucks! i hope that you manage to track one down for a reasonable price soon because it looked like a lovely blush


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 6, 2011)

oh and i nearly forgot! the latest specktra youtube video is up - Making a nail polish from a MAC Pigment featuring my husbands hands no less! lol!


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jun 6, 2011)

Very cool to have your hubby as a model! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	For mixing up nail polishes, the Manglaze Franken Jugg's should come in quite handy, especially if you want to mix up a larger quantity.


----------



## rockin (Jun 6, 2011)

My daughter got back to Maidstone just after 6:30pm. Turns out the reference to "1 to 4 hours"  to get home was because their coach driver got lost on the way to Legoland and ended up taking between 3 and 4 hours to get there instead of 1, which meant they missed out on a lot of time there, and also missed their slot at the educational bit.  I gather the other coaches all got there at the intended time.  Luckily it didn't rain while they were there, but it was very cloudy.


  	That blush went for £13 including postage, by the way.  Can't imagine I'll find another for that kind of price

  	LOL, I can't imagine my ex letting me paint his nails.  You've got a good one there, Lou!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 6, 2011)

rockin said:


> My daughter got back to Maidstone just after 6:30pm. Turns out the reference to "1 to 4 hours"  to get home was because their coach driver got lost on the way to Legoland and ended up taking between 3 and 4 hours to get there instead of 1, which meant they missed out on a lot of time there, and also missed their slot at the educational bit.  I gather the other coaches all got there at the intended time.  Luckily it didn't rain while they were there, but it was very cloudy.
> 
> 
> That blush went for £13 including postage, by the way.  Can't imagine I'll find another for that kind of price
> ...


  	oh man! i would not be impressed to miss out on half the day because of a coach driver getting lost! sorry about that. it's good there was no rain though right!

  	and nick is certainly one of a kind! i'll never forget the day where he let me swatch all my pigments on his chest! lol! my arms just aren't big enough for all the colours i have! and he's so thin he has a great flat surface to work with!


----------



## anita22 (Jun 6, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> EDIT: according to this website the palette costs £114
> http://www.thestylecolumn.co.uk/2011/05/28/chanels-gold-makeup-palette/



 	Wow.. even if I did spend that much on a palette (which I wouldn't!) I think I'd be too afraid to use it!!
	Amazingly, I have seen them on Ebay for much more than that already.


  	Is anyone else excited by the Sized to Go collection? I really hope we get it here! I'd quite like to get the mini Fix+, Demi Wipes, Strobe Cream and Oil Control Lotion. It seems like a nice way to try these out. (I have this thing about mini sizes!)


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 6, 2011)

anita22 said:


> Amazingly, I have seen them on Ebay for much more than that already.
> 
> Is anyone else excited by the Sized to Go collection? I really hope we get it here! I'd quite like to get the mini Fix+, Demi Wipes, Strobe Cream and Oil Control Lotion. It seems like a nice way to try these out. (I have this thing about mini sizes!)


  	Thats the crazy thing about everyone with the palette - there too scared to use it! :s
	If I was to spend THAT much on makeup I'd definitely get some use out of it!

  	I was excited about the Sized to go collection also because I could try Fix+ but I think I read somewhere that it works out cheaper to purchase the original sized bottle! so I guess its still on my never ending perm list!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 6, 2011)

Eh, maybe not then.  But sometimes these things turn up on eBay, someone selling them for much less, so we'll see. I'd pay about £60 for it.


----------



## sosdrielle (Jun 6, 2011)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *AndSparkle* 


 	 		BTW,  does anyone know if the pink MUFE aqua liner one is really shimmery IRL? Temptalia's swatches don't look that shimmery and a lot brighter, but I've seen some swatches where it looks more baby pink and very purple toned with a lot of glitter.. so I'm wondering which one is really accurate?!


	I bought this recently on a trip to New York. I really wanted the red one, but every sephora I went into didn't seem to have it in stock. The pink liner isn't glittery in the slightest. It appears more shimmery in the swatch (due to the flash) than it does IRL. It has more of a sheen really. I don't really know what I'm doing when it comes to inserting pics.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 6, 2011)

sosdrielle said:


> I bought this recently on a trip to New York. I really wanted the red one, but every sephora I went into didn't seem to have it in stock. The pink liner isn't glittery in the slightest. It appears more shimmery in the swatch (due to the flash) than it does IRL. It has more of a sheen really. I don't really know what I'm doing when it comes to inserting pics.


	oohh very pretty!  and the picture works fine! so now you know what you're doing


----------



## rockin (Jun 7, 2011)

[h=6]Get 25% off all Studio products at www.eyeslipsface.co.uk TODAY! Use code STUDIO25 at checkout. Minimum order of £10 applies and this offer expires at 12 (midday UK time) Wednesday 08 June 2011.
	Italian customers please see eyeslipsface.it for your exclusive 25% Studio code [/h]


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 7, 2011)

argh... i'm so tired today! i need to make sure that i get plenty of sleep tonight because me and nick are gouing shoppig tomorrow in a different city. i have enough for 3 b2m lippies too which is great. and i also plan on getting the chanel bronzer - i wanted because i want to check out which to get but i think i prefer the rose over the coral!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 7, 2011)

Ooh, very exciting! I picked up another No 7 blending brush today with my £5 voucher, but otherwise I'm being very good because I want so much from Semi Precious and a few things from Fashion Flower too, so don't really want to spend much on other things. I don't actually want many things right now, other than the Urban Decay Rollergirl palette and nail polish set, maybe the summer Lancome bronzer/blush (if we get it here), I've pretty much bought everything I've wanted - that is until we see details of upcoming autumn collections...  



LMD84 said:


> argh... i'm so tired today! i need to make sure that i get plenty of sleep tonight because me and nick are gouing shoppig tomorrow in a different city. i have enough for 3 b2m lippies too which is great. and i also plan on getting the chanel bronzer - i wanted because i want to check out which to get but i think i prefer the rose over the coral!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 7, 2011)

oohh that reminds me that i have a £5 voucher to use up also! i got one today when i bought some hair clips and such


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 7, 2011)

I've been good aswell - I haven't bought anything since my Guerlain Terra Inca powder which was about a week and half ago! All I've purchased is a few brushes from Ruby and Millie 

  	I've seen pictures of the YSL, Chanel and NARs autumn collection all of which are calling my name! Oh and Butter London 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ...need to start saving...


----------



## rockin (Jun 8, 2011)

I spent my 2 £5 vouchers today, on my way back from dance class, on No7 brushes, and a pretty hairband, and got another £5 voucher back lol.

  	Then I went into Superdrug, with my  discount voucher (code on the back of my receipt from having filled in the survey online) and got Sleek's new Mediterranean collection, one of the Sleek lipsticks to try, a couple of L'Oreal Glamshines and L'Oreal Studio Secrets primer (feels so smooth) which I'm looking forward to testing.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 8, 2011)

Ooh, new Sleek palette? Must go and check it out, I love my Sleek palettes!



rockin said:


> I spent my 2 £5 vouchers today, on my way back from dance class, on No7 brushes, and a pretty hairband, and got another £5 voucher back lol.
> 
> Then I went into Superdrug, with my  discount voucher (code on the back of my receipt from having filled in the survey online) and got Sleek's new Mediterranean collection, one of the Sleek lipsticks to try, a couple of L'Oreal Glamshines and L'Oreal Studio Secrets primer (feels so smooth) which I'm looking forward to testing.


----------



## rockin (Jun 8, 2011)

Yep, there's the Mediterranean palette, blush (Santorini -  bright pink) and Pout Polish (Monte Carlo - a sort of pink/magenta)


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 8, 2011)

rockin said:


> I spent my 2 £5 vouchers today, on my way back from dance class, on No7 brushes, and a pretty hairband, and got another £5 voucher back lol.
> 
> Then I went into Superdrug, with my  discount voucher (code on the back of my receipt from having filled in the survey online) and got Sleek's new Mediterranean collection, one of the Sleek lipsticks to try, a couple of L'Oreal Glamshines and L'Oreal Studio Secrets primer (feels so smooth) which I'm looking forward to testing.


	Hope you enjoy your goodies! I've been meaning to try some Sleek products but its always so messy in my local Superdrugs...need to hunt down another


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 8, 2011)

sleek always looks gammy and messy in my superdrug too which is annoying! i think people eat the testers!

  	i bought the chanel rose bronzer! it's so pretty! very soft and a bronzer that i can actually wear! i'm so pleased with it! i also got the following mac lippies with my b2m stuff - russian red, vegas volt and milan mode  yay!


----------



## rockin (Jun 8, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> sleek always looks gammy and messy in my superdrug too which is annoying! i think people eat the testers!
> 
> i bought the chanel rose bronzer! it's so pretty! very soft and a bronzer that i can actually wear! i'm so pleased with it! i also got the following mac lippies with my b2m stuff - russian red, vegas volt and milan mode  yay!



 	I have all 3 of those lippies - great choices!
	Glad you're happy with the bronzer.  At Chanel's prices, I won't/daren't even look.

  	I think people had been eating the Sleek lipstick testers in our Superdrug, too.  Good job the actual lippies come boxed.  I think the new collection had only just been put out today, as the testers were untouched.  I almost felt guilty touching them lol


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 8, 2011)

Lol at people eating the testers! I have this vision of people taking bites out of eyeshadows - yuck yuck yuck! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Sounds like you had a lot of empties there! I've been collecting for ages, but only have 4 I think, although I've hit the pan on two of my MSFNs, one is actually the one with the shimmer half and it's only that bit left now, which will take ages to get used up since you don't need to use much highlighter at a time. I should do some depotting as I have a few eyeshadows - was your counter okay about accepting depots?

  	I have Milan Mode, it's very pretty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want to get Barcelona Red and Speed Dial next, but god knows when that will be at this rate...



LMD84 said:


> sleek always looks gammy and messy in my superdrug too which is annoying! *i think people eat the testers!*
> 
> i bought the chanel rose bronzer! it's so pretty! very soft and a bronzer that i can actually wear! i'm so pleased with it! i also got the following mac lippies with my b2m stuff - russian red, vegas volt and milan mode  yay!


----------



## rockin (Jun 8, 2011)

My Barcelona Red arrived yesterday   I don't know why they call it red, though lol.  It's a very wearable colour, suitable for everyday wear, even on someone as pale skinned as me.  I'm very pleased with it


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 8, 2011)

lol! i swear in lincoln people do eat them, or maybe just suck them! lol! and yeah i had been saving these empties for like a year i think. last time i sent some to mac they only sent me one lippie! i bet you all remember because i caused a scene over it (never did get that lippie though!) so that is why i saved to take them to the store. i had quite a few of the brush cleanser bottles. and because i depot my shadows i had a few of those ready to go too 

  	oohh speed dial is another on my list! i have never seen barcelona red though so i will have to check that one out!


----------



## rockin (Jun 8, 2011)

I've just thought - rather than eating the lippies, maybe people are 'smooshing' on them lol


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 8, 2011)

rockin said:


> I've just thought - rather than eating the lippies, maybe people are 'smooshing' on them lol


	lol!!!! oh my goodness do not put that image in my head!!! i take it we are talking about the jersey shore smoosh rather than Elegants lip smoosh!!


----------



## rockin (Jun 8, 2011)

[h=6]A free 32 "brights" eye shadow collection for every order made on www.eyeslipsface.co.uk! Use the code QUICK32 at checkout and your collection will be added automatically to your order. Minimum order of £15 (before shipping) and this code expires at 12 (midday UK time) Friday 10 June 2011.
	Italian customers please see eyeslipsface.it for your exclusive voucher code! [/h]


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 8, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> *sleek always looks gammy and messy in my superdrug too which is annoying! i think people eat the testers!*
> 
> i bought the chanel rose bronzer! it's so pretty! very soft and a bronzer that i can actually wear! i'm so pleased with it! i also got the following mac lippies with my b2m stuff - russian red, vegas volt and milan mode  yay!


	Its not just the testers that people eat in my superdrug - I wanted to purchase a blush a few months ago and there was only one left, I grabbed it and noticed that there was nothing on it to stop it from opening so I opened it to check if its ok and the mirror was cracked *sigh*

  	Hope you enjoy your goodies - I have no empties and probably never will :/


----------



## nazia (Jun 8, 2011)

Hey guys!

  	Can I be a pain in the butt and ask if any of you summarise the new brushes that will be coming out with the Semi-Precious Collection? I find it really really hard going through the MAC discussion posts - they just move way too fast for me!

  	Btw, you all probably know but there are swatches up on http://haruhii.pixnet.net/blog - toooooo many things calling out my name! And if the brushes tempt me as well, well that's it. I'll just be penniless for the rest of the Summer!

  	Not to mention that there are so many other companies bringing out amazing looking collections - YSL and Estee Lauder to name a couple! It's too much for my tiny brain!

  	I think I'm going to skip the delicious looking Guerlain cream eyeshadows to save up for these upcoming collection. Gutted about it, but I do have countless khakis and golden browns...Makeup truly is my absolute addiction! =(


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 8, 2011)

Eeeuw at people eating and/or smooshing on lipsticks. 

  	Yeah, I agree, I swatched BR a while ago and it was more coraly than red.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 8, 2011)

oh that red blush is so pretty! as well as the gold one and the quad! i'm in trouble! and i'd love to take it off your hands but i'm all spent up. pretty colours though!


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 8, 2011)

The Chanel pre-autumn collection is gorgeous! I want almost everything!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 8, 2011)

Pre-autumn? There's gonna be another one? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was wondering why it was out in June. There was a small one before the summer one too, I got one of the eyeshadow singles (Fauve I think). That's just too many collections. 



Alisha1 said:


> *The Chanel pre-autumn collection is gorgeous! I want almost everything!*


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 8, 2011)

Theres going to be a pre-autumn collection and an autumn collection. The autumn collection is going to be released on august 18th and the pre-autumn still has to be confirmed. The pre autumn collection consists on the two blushes in Rouge and Or, the quad and the red lipstick


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks for this. Have we heard about the autumn one yet? Oh, is that the neutral quad and the 3 nail polishes? I think I might be safe with that.



Alisha1 said:


> Theres going to be a pre-autumn collection and an autumn collection. The autumn collection is going to be released on august 18th and the pre-autumn still has to be confirmed. The pre autumn collection consists on the two blushes in Rouge and Or, the quad and the red lipstick


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 8, 2011)

The collection with the 3 polishes is the autumn collection, heres a link:

  	http://www.beautycrazed.ca/2011/05/illusions-dombres-de-chanel-fall-2011.html


----------



## HappyInsomniac (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm a bit curious about the brushes from semi precious. The only Mac brushes I have are the Adoring Carmine mini eye brush set that I found in a CCO a couple of months ago, and I absolutely love the 217. I'd love to get another blending brush from Mac, but would I be better off getting one from the perm line or the 234 from this collection? I also really want to try a Mac kabuki, cause I use my cheapo one constantly... better off with perm or LE? Thoughts?


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 9, 2011)

HappyInsomniac said:


> I'm a bit curious about the brushes from semi precious. The only Mac brushes I have are the Adoring Carmine mini eye brush set that I found in a CCO a couple of months ago, and I absolutely love the 217. I'd love to get another blending brush from Mac, but would I be better off getting one from the perm line or the 234 from this collection? I also really want to try a Mac kabuki, cause I use my cheapo one constantly... better off with perm or LE? Thoughts?


  	you can't go wrong with the perm 182 kabuki - its an amazing brush and well worth the money. i have had mine years and it still looks as good as the day i first got it! 

  	yeah Chanel do seem to put out quite a few collections but still nowhere near as many as mac!!

  	i bought a couple of glamour mags today! i got the high beam and pose tint. i didn't want benetint as i have had that years ago and never liked it that much. i love high beam and am pleased to have more!!


----------



## HappyInsomniac (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks. I want it, but I cringe at the idea of spending £30+ on one brush. :/ Maybe I'll leave it in my basket, and then buy it with SP and FF stuff, seeing as that's going to be a nice chunk on my credit card anyway.

  	Thanks for the reminder about glamour, as well... I'd forgotten about that offer. Might pick one up later.


----------



## charlotte366 (Jun 9, 2011)

I picked up my glamour mags this morning too, and made myself 10 mins late for work! Got to get the priorities straight.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	Going to another town on Tuesday for the new sleek collection, I love the look of the blush and palette and will pick up the pout polish as well.

  	I am going to get the Mac Semi precious brushes, but not sure if I will get anything else from the collection, i seem to be off MAC and don't always use the MSF's that I have, will see when we get swatches etc whether they entice me at that point.


----------



## martiryb (Jun 9, 2011)

some swatches of MAC Semi Precious 

http://haruhii.pixnet.net/blog/post/29258349
http://haruhii.pixnet.net/blog/post/29258481


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 9, 2011)

I completely forgot about the glamour mag! Will definitely pick up a few as I've been wanting to try some of the freebies forever!


----------



## sonia84 (Jun 9, 2011)

I have searched (well I sent my mum) high and low for these freaking magazines and no-one has had any deliveries in. Tried WHSmith (where I get all my freebies), morrisons, asda, petrol stations, newsagents and no Glamour
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Vixstar (Jun 9, 2011)

AndSparkle said:


> BTW,  does anyone know if the pink MUFE aqua liner one is really shimmery IRL? Temptalia's swatches don't look that shimmery and a lot brighter, but I've seen some swatches where it looks more baby pink and very purple toned with a lot of glitter.. so I'm wondering which one is really accurate?!



 	Right. My MUFE eyeliners arrived last night. I've got 8 (rich purple) and 9 (hot pink)

  	The purple (I'm wearing it today) is a lot more shimmery, it has a real blue glitter to it. I'd liken it to a nail polish, it's really bold and shimmery (and I love it). Almost purple/blue duochrome.

  	The pink is a lot less glittery, but gives a lovely even colour. I've tried to photograph it but it doesn't come out right, I'll try again at the weekend. I'd liken it more to a good creamy lipstick, though it doesn't smudge one iota! It has a sheen to it, it's not a flat matte at all, but it's not full-on glitter. I hope that helps! I'm planning to wear it tomorrow (dress down at work!) so I'll try and get some pictures (and yes, I have matching nail varnish (Nails Inc Pascha Pink) and lipstick (MAC Fun n Sexy) to wear).

  	I tested these both on my hand last night and showered, washed the dishes and washed my hands a couple of times without a single smudgelet. I wiped both off easily with a make up wipe (Boots own cucumber, for those who are concerned) - certainly easier to remove than liquidlast liners, and goes on a lot more smoothly.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 9, 2011)

Bloody hell, I barely managed to get my hands on some Glamour magazines! Went to Sainsbury's at 12.30 pm and found a woman standing in front of the magazine shelves with 4 Glamour mags in her hand and none left on the shelves! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I asked her if she was getting all of them and she said she was trying to work out which ones to get, and eventually put 2 back. Unfortunately she took the only High Beam that was left which was the one I really wanted! I picked up a BeneTint and decided to go the W H Smith to find a High Beam, but fortunately there were 2 more Glamour mags left by the checkouts and both had High Beam in them, so I grabbed one. Bet there was a stampeed there this morning of women trying to grab them all!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 9, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Bloody hell, I barely managed to get my hands on some Glamour magazines! Went to Sainsbury's at 12.30 pm and found a woman standing in front of the magazine shelves with 4 Glamour mags in her hand and none left on the shelves!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	bimey!! people are going crazy for them! at least because i bought mine very early i managed to get the couple i wanted. i gave my friend the extra magazine that i didn't want.  made her happy!


----------



## AndSparkle (Jun 9, 2011)

I waited till tonight for my Glamour rush.. and Asda has none left at all. Seems I might not have been the only one wanting them...


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 9, 2011)

you'd think they would get more in stock due to the amount of money they will make off the magazines!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 9, 2011)

I think they will eventually. When I bought my InStyle last month (with the free nail polish), they hardly had any of them on the shelves, but later on I kept seeing them everywhere, so I think they'd replenished the stocks.



LMD84 said:


> you'd think they would get more in stock due to the amount of money they will make off the magazines!


	I really want to go and buy the new Sleek palette before it's all sold out, but not sure if I can make it tomorrow, I have an appointment at school at 11.00 am and need to be back by 2.30 pm, not really enough time before or after the go shopping. There isn't a Sleek stand in my local Superdrug, so I need to go to Kingston. Argh!!!


----------



## anita22 (Jun 9, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> I completely forgot about the glamour mag! Will definitely pick up a few as I've been wanting to try some of the freebies forever!



 	Yeah I completely forgot too, which is totally unlike me! I saw some in M&S earlier today, but they were all Benetints, and I wanted the Posietint and High Beam samples. Tomorrow I have to go to Tesco so I will look then & hopefully find them.


----------



## anita22 (Jun 9, 2011)

HappyInsomniac said:


> I'm a bit curious about the brushes from semi precious. The only Mac brushes I have are the Adoring Carmine mini eye brush set that I found in a CCO a couple of months ago, and I absolutely love the 217. I'd love to get another blending brush from Mac, but would I be better off getting one from the perm line or the 234 from this collection? I also really want to try a Mac kabuki, cause I use my cheapo one constantly... better off with perm or LE? Thoughts?


	It's hard to say without having seen or tried these brushes. They are all duo fibre, which is good if you tend to use a lot of mineral and/or very pigmented products. But I would say my staple brushes are all from the permanent line & for me personally the only brush I'm interested in is the duo fibre eye brush to use with mineral shadows. If you're looking to invest in MAC brushes, my personal staples are the 217, 239 & 219 for eyes, the 187 for foundation / blush, and the angled brow brush (also great for liner). When you say you want to get another "blending brush", do you mean for eyes or face, and for use with what products?


----------



## anita22 (Jun 9, 2011)

Still waiting for news on where Stila will be available when it relaunches here shortly - it will be announced this week apparently, but word on the street seems to be that it's Space NK again...


----------



## banana1234 (Jun 9, 2011)

my local tesco had loads, i passed, i still have some high beam, and posie tint and i didnt like benetint

  	some other mag, has a free nail polish with it from some posh brand(leighton denny full size polish), they had a brown, orange and red, they were gorgeous. i almost got that but the mag was £4!!!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 9, 2011)

Has anyone tried the Benefit freebies yet? I pulled out my PosieTint (that I've had for a while as I once foolishly agreed to a makeover at the Benefit counter and had to buy something... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) and tried it on my cheeks, but all that happened was my fingers got bright pink, not my cheeks. Also tried it on my lips, but it didn't show up. Tried my new High Beam to highlight, it's okay, but not sure what the fuss is about. Then added some BeneTint to my lips, but even that didn't show up much. Eh, not sure it was worth bothering with in the end.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 9, 2011)

I've found this re Stila:

"You've probably heard that Stila is back in the UK launching late month/next into Boots and department stores." 

  	http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2011/06/stila-re-launch.html


anita22 said:


> Still waiting for news on where Stila will be available when it relaunches here shortly - it will be announced this week apparently, but word on the street seems to be that it's Space NK again...


----------



## rockin (Jun 9, 2011)

Thank you for finding this 

  	You can bet my local Boots won't stock it though - they didn't even stock their own brand Ruby & Millie, let alone things like Urban Decay and Too Faced, so I won't hold my breath!  I'm not sure that our House Of Fraser has room for another counter either, even though they did oust their 'Too Faced' stand last year.  At least I should be able to get it online from either of these, though


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 9, 2011)

My local Boots is rubbish too. But I'm hoping either the Kingston or the Guildford one will stock Stila. Or hopefully Debenhams, but again not my local one, maybe the Guildford one. Oh well, we'll see.



rockin said:


> Thank you for finding this
> You can bet my local Boots won't stock it though - they didn't even stock their own brand Ruby & Millie, let alone things like Urban Decay and Too Faced, so I won't hold my breath!  I'm not sure that our House Of Fraser has room for another counter either, even though they did oust their 'Too Faced' stand last year.  At least I should be able to get it online from either of these, though


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 9, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Bloody hell, I barely managed to get my hands on some Glamour magazines! Went to Sainsbury's at 12.30 pm and found a woman standing in front of the magazine shelves with 4 Glamour mags in her hand and none left on the shelves!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	lol^ Hopefully the stampede has not affected any other stores near me! I went to Boots today who never had it and neither did tesco!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 10, 2011)

the boots in my city is so big but the brands avaliable are so limited!


----------



## HappyInsomniac (Jun 10, 2011)

anita22 said:


> It's hard to say without having seen or tried these brushes. They are all duo fibre, which is good if you tend to use a lot of mineral and/or very pigmented products. But I would say my staple brushes are all from the permanent line & for me personally the only brush I'm interested in is the duo fibre eye brush to use with mineral shadows. If you're looking to invest in MAC brushes, my personal staples are the 217, 239 & 219 for eyes, the 187 for foundation / blush, and the angled brow brush (also great for liner). When you say you want to get another "blending brush", do you mean for eyes or face, and for use with what products?



 	You're so helpful, thanks you this and your reply about chanel earlier in the thread. I was meaning blending brushes for eyes. I haven't tried any mac face brushes yet, but I'm too poor to start a new addiction. I have quite a range of different eye colours (inc. all Mac finishes, mineralised, pigments, etc) and I like experimenting and playing around with different colours a lot. I wear bright colours and mineralised eyeshadows quite a lot, so the 217 I got with adoring carmine has seen a lot of use and I'd love to pick up another (if only so I don't have to clean it so frequently, seeing as I use different colours all the time). Not sure whether to risk a new brush or buy a perm one.


----------



## Vixstar (Jun 10, 2011)

I work right next to a Superdrug and a Boots and regularly go to both - I'd be more than happy to pick anything up for people if they need it - just DM me if you want to sort something out  As long as you don't mind recycled jiffy bags, I'd even post for free.

  	In other news, I'm wearing the hot pink MUFE eyeliner today and it's great. A little more watery than the other one, but easily rectified with a touch-up dab once the first coat was dry (which was quick). I'll do some pictures when the sun comes out - why is London sooooo gloomy today?


----------



## amy_forster (Jun 10, 2011)

I've finally managed to get my hands on a couple of copies of Glamour and from what remember, I thought benetint & posie tint were really thin water-like liquids. Not opened the benetint yet, but the posie tint is quite a thick product, not really runny at all! Is that right or have I got a dud?


----------



## sonia84 (Jun 10, 2011)

Finally got my hands on the mags today, I got two of the high beam and posytint and one benetint. I wore two layers of the Benetint and after it dried blended a bit of highbeam and i'm rocking a fab 80's pink and not ashamed of it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Kinda wish they did Moonbeam as well as I love mixing that in with my foundation, it would have been great to get that for £2.


----------



## AndSparkle (Jun 10, 2011)

I got all 3 today too. My sainsburys mustve stocked up. I'm surprised at how thick an gel like posie tint is.. I was expecting something watery like benetint. And also.. any tips on applying them? I found that if I di the little swipes that it said to do then I got stripey hands :S


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 10, 2011)

AndSparkle said:


> I got all 3 today too. My sainsburys mustve stocked up. I'm surprised at how thick an gel like posie tint is.. I was expecting something watery like benetint. And also.. any tips on applying them? I found that if I di the little swipes that it said to do then I got stripey hands :S


  	i apply my stains by blobbing a little on my finger and dabbing it over my lips and cheeks. that way i only get one finger that is a little stained


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 10, 2011)

I have a big bottle of PosieTint and it's quite runny, not thick, but maybe they've changed the formula since? My new Benetint is definitely more runny than the PosieTint though, but I wouldn't say PT is gel like.



Vixstar said:


> I work right next to a Superdrug and a Boots and regularly go to both - I'd be more than happy to pick anything up for people if they need it - just DM me if you want to sort something out  As long as you don't mind recycled jiffy bags, I'd even post for free.
> 
> In other news, I'm wearing the hot pink MUFE eyeliner today and it's great. A little more watery than the other one, but easily rectified with a touch-up dab once the first coat was dry (which was quick). I'll do some pictures when the sun comes out - why is London sooooo gloomy today?


	I bought the new Sleek palette today, the shelf was already empty, but there were a few more in the drawer below, so I got one. Haven't even had time to swatch it as I was in a rush, but it does look pretty and I like my Sleek palettes, so I took the risk for £6.90.


----------



## rockin (Jun 10, 2011)

I managed to get all 3 Benefit freebies today!  So surprised, as usually our Sainsburys only has all of one colour of a thing left (in the case of a recent nail polish freebie it was the yucky beige/brown colour left so I didn't bother).  I took my son into town 'for a bag of chips as a reward for getting up and doing his maths exam today'  as a means of getting into town to look for the Glamour mags LOL.  I had to use the excuse that we needed cereal and a few other things in order to get him to come to Sainsburys, as he wouldn't have let me go in just to buy makeup - he thinks I buy way too much. 

  	I had to keep them hidden in my bag when I got home, though, as my parents had popped round to see us, and they've only just gone


----------



## anita22 (Jun 10, 2011)

Managed to find some Posietints today in Tesco Slough but alas no High Beams. Most of the mags had had the plastic ripped open and the samples removed by some dishonest person(s). I will be going into Reading town centre tomorrow so might hit up WH Smith or Sainsbury's instead....


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 10, 2011)

rockin said:


> I managed to get all 3 Benefit freebies today!  So surprised, as usually our Sainsburys only has all of one colour of a thing left (in the case of a recent nail polish freebie it was the yucky beige/brown colour left so I didn't bother).  I took my son into town 'for a bag of chips as a reward for getting up and doing his maths exam today'  as a means of getting into town to look for the Glamour mags LOL.  I had to use the excuse that we needed cereal and a few other things in order to get him to come to Sainsburys, as he wouldn't have let me go in just to buy makeup - he thinks I buy way too much.
> 
> I had to keep them hidden in my bag when I got home, though, as my parents had popped round to see us, and they've only just gone


  	honestly i still find it funny that you hide your goodies from your parents! you can treat yourself sometimes you know! do remember that - you work so hard at being a good mum to your children that you need the odd treat!

  	i'm getting itchy fingers at the moment and just feel the need to buy things - that is very bad isn't it? i would love to get one of those armarni shadows but they are £25 each!! that's a bit insane to me!


----------



## rockin (Jun 10, 2011)

If I don't hide the goodies, they give me a lecture about spending money on things I don't need.  I think buying 3 magazines just for the freebies might be considered a bit OTT, especially identical magazines LOL.

  	Like you, I find myself feeling the need to buy things.  Problem is, I do all to often, and the amount of makeup I have in my room is pretty shocking,  I just can't resist pretty colours!


----------



## anita22 (Jun 10, 2011)

HappyInsomniac said:


> You're so helpful, thanks you this and your reply about chanel earlier in the thread. I was meaning blending brushes for eyes. I haven't tried any mac face brushes yet, but I'm too poor to start a new addiction. I have quite a range of different eye colours (inc. all Mac finishes, mineralised, pigments, etc) and I like experimenting and playing around with different colours a lot. I wear bright colours and mineralised eyeshadows quite a lot, so the 217 I got with adoring carmine has seen a lot of use and I'd love to pick up another (if only so I don't have to clean it so frequently, seeing as I use different colours all the time). Not sure whether to risk a new brush or buy a perm one.


  	No worries... if you're after an eye blending brush and already have the 217 then honestly I think you're set already as they are wonderful for blending. I recently just bought a 2nd one on Ebay which is the same Adoring Carmine travel one you have, as I use my full size one every day. Some people rave about the 222 and 224 - I have the 224 but hardly reach for it, not really sure about the 222 to be honest. If you wear a lot of bright colours then the 239 is great for packing on colour (but not a blending brush really).


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 10, 2011)

i love the 217 as a blending brush. i use that the most  the 22 is nice buti don't like how long it is. really the 226 is the best brush but it was le.


----------



## anita22 (Jun 10, 2011)

Me too! I moved here just after they'd pulled out of the UK unfortunately...

  	So, we now have official word on the distribution, seems I was wrong about SpaceNK:

_"We can now reveal that it's going to be available from July at Boots stores, boots.com, lookfantastic.com and ASOS.com. Then from September it will go into Selfridges, Harvey Nichols and House of Fraser."_

  	EDIT: It's reached Boots.com already  http://www.boots.com/en/Boots-Brands-A-to-Z/Stila/?cm_re=c9095_rot2-_-product_list-_-stila_new_to_boots.com&cm_sp=cat_beauty-_-c9095-_-c9095_rot2



LMD84 said:


> i'm looking forwards to being able to buy stila easily again! i love the convertable cheek and lip colours - they last such a long time and are really pigmented!


----------



## rockin (Jun 10, 2011)

anita22 said:


> Me too! I moved here just after they'd pulled out of the UK unfortunately...
> So, we now have official word on the distribution, seems I was wrong about SpaceNK:
> 
> _"We can now reveal that it's going to be available from July at Boots stores, boots.com, lookfantastic.com and ASOS.com. Then from September it will go into Selfridges, Harvey Nichols and House of Fraser."_
> ...


  	This is not going to be good for my bank account  LOL


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 10, 2011)

anita22 said:


> Me too! I moved here just after they'd pulled out of the UK unfortunately...
> So, we now have official word on the distribution, seems I was wrong about SpaceNK:
> 
> _"We can now reveal that it's going to be available from July at Boots stores, boots.com, lookfantastic.com and ASOS.com. Then from September it will go into Selfridges, Harvey Nichols and House of Fraser."_
> ...


	Yay! I'm so ordering the eyeliners when I have the funds! Thanks for sharing  hopefully Selfridges in Birmingham will be getting them!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 10, 2011)

The waterproof liquid eyeliners are £12.50 on BeautyBay.com, but unfortunately they only have 4 colours left. Boots have them all at £14.00. I need Curacao! I got 4, but Temptalia only reviewed Curacao after I got them, and by then, BB.com was sold out of it. 

  	Oh by the way, I went to Boots today and the sign above the Ruby & Millie stand said 75% off everything including brushes! I hope the new Stila stuff goes on the R&M stand, so I can see them in person next time I'm in Boots.


rockin said:


> If I don't hide the goodies, they give me a lecture about spending money on things I don't need.  I think buying 3 magazines just for the freebies might be considered a bit OTT, especially identical magazines LOL.
> 
> Like you, I find myself feeling the need to buy things.  Problem is, I do all to often, and the amount of makeup I have in my room is pretty shocking,  I just can't resist pretty colours!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 11, 2011)

i doubt my boots will get stila then  we never had ruby and millie so it's unlikely right?


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 11, 2011)

My local Boots doesn't have any higher end brands, just your usual Revlon, L'Oreal, Maybelline, etc., but the one in Kingston is alright, and I can get there in 20 minutes, so as long as I have a free morning, I can nip over there. Also my local Superdrug doesn't have anything interesting like Sleek and Gosh, so I get those in Kingston usually too. That's where my nearest Mac counter is, although of course nowadays I buy Mac mostly online from Debenhams.



LMD84 said:


> i doubt my boots will get stila then  we never had ruby and millie so it's unlikely right?


	On a different note, it's my little boy's 5th birthday today.


----------



## anita22 (Jun 11, 2011)

Small Stila update - they seem to have everything up now on Escentual.com. And Lookfantastic.com have a whole lot more products now than they had a few days ago.

  	I ordered the Stunning in Sayulita palette last night, but really need to wait a couple more weeks before I buy anything else or I'll blow my budget. I plan on getting the baked mineral Cheek Duo blush (it looks sooo pretty!), plus once I can test the colours in person, some of the Smudgesticks and lipglazes.


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 11, 2011)

anita22 said:


> I ordered the Stunning in Sayulita palette last night, but really need to wait a couple more weeks before I buy anything else or I'll blow my budget. I plan on getting the baked mineral Cheek Duo blush (it looks sooo pretty!), plus once I can test the colours in person, some of the Smudgesticks and lipglazes.



 	Feel Unique also has them back in stock  hope Asos do soon aswell!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 11, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> On a different note, it's my little boy's 5th birthday today.


  	aww! i hope he has a great day!!


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 11, 2011)

For all the UK ladies that are familiar with the store /site garden.co.uk Total Health and Beauty at The Garden Pharmacy , how do you think are the chances that the Chanel Byzance collection will be available there? Looks like I can order there from Germany, which would be the only possibility to get Chanel online outside from Germany.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 11, 2011)

I've never ordered from Garden Pharmacy, but since they seem to stock Chanel and all the latest eyeshadows, etc., I can't see why they wouldn't stock the pre-fall collection.



Naynadine said:


> For all the UK ladies that are familiar with the store /site garden.co.uk Total Health and Beauty at The Garden Pharmacy , how do you think are the chances that the Chanel Byzance collection will be available there? Looks like I can order there from Germany, which would be the only possibility to get Chanel online outside from Germany.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 12, 2011)

i'm so in love with the chanel bronzer i bought. i'm wearing it again right now! it's so pretty!!  are the rest of uk people having a horrible rainy sunday like i am? what is going on with the weather!!?! not cool for june!


----------



## amy_forster (Jun 12, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> i'm so in love with the chanel bronzer i bought. i'm wearing it again right now! it's so pretty!!  are the rest of uk people having a horrible rainy sunday like i am? what is going on with the weather!!?! not cool for june!


 
	We're having a horrible rainy sunday too  We're going to have slow roasted pork belly for tea to make up for it  Nice bit it comfort food and one of the (many!) perks of my husband to be seen as he's a chef! The weather is definitely not cool for June...it's 2 weeks yesterday until our wedding, keep your fingers crossed the weather perks up for us everyone!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 12, 2011)

amy_forster said:


> We're having a horrible rainy sunday too  We're going to have slow roasted pork belly for tea to make up for it  Nice bit it comfort food and one of the (many!) perks of my husband to be seen as he's a chef! The weather is definitely not cool for June...it's 2 weeks yesterday until our wedding, keep your fingers crossed the weather perks up for us everyone!


  	oh wow!! that sounds absolutely wonderful! and marrying a chef is a big bonus! i take it he does  most of the cooking?! hee hee! i will keep my fingers crossed for you sweetie. i'm sure you'll be ok. on my wedding day they forecast rain but it was sunny and although cold it didn't rain at all!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 12, 2011)

It's been raining here too. Not great as it was my little boy's birthday party, but they did manage 30 mins outside in the bouncy castle (I stopped raining for a while) and the rest of the time inside was fine. Played pass the parcel and the likes and fed them loads of food, so time went quickly. He's now very happy with all his new toys. 



LMD84 said:


> i'm so in love with the chanel bronzer i bought. i'm wearing it again right now! it's so pretty!!  are the rest of uk people having a horrible rainy sunday like i am? what is going on with the weather!!?! not cool for june!


----------



## AndSparkle (Jun 12, 2011)

amy_forster said:


> We're having a horrible rainy sunday too  We're going to have slow roasted pork belly for tea to make up for it  Nice bit it comfort food and one of the (many!) perks of my husband to be seen as he's a chef! The weather is definitely not cool for June...it's 2 weeks yesterday until our wedding, keep your fingers crossed the weather perks up for us everyone!


 
	Oooh, here's hoping the weather does improve for your wedding! I'm sure it will though! 


  	Does anybody have any information on how much Inglot shadows cost? I'm planning on going to london soon, and I think a trip to Inglot is needed!


----------



## anita22 (Jun 12, 2011)

When I bought mine a year or so ago, the 10-pan Freedom palettes with the square eyeshadows were (I think) 35 pounds, though the prices may have gone up since then. The store phone number is on the Westfield London website so you could always ring and ask? I'm planning on going there in about 2 weeks as I'm eager to get some more matte shadows (I have a couple of palettes but they're pretty much all shimmer shades) so I will try and find out for you if I go.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 12, 2011)

anita22 said:


> When I bought mine a year or so ago, the 10-pan Freedom palettes with the square eyeshadows were (I think) 35 pounds, though the prices may have gone up since then. The store phone number is on the Westfield London website so you could always ring and ask? I'm planning on going there in about 2 weeks as I'm eager to get some more matte shadows (I have a couple of palettes but they're pretty much all shimmer shades) so I will try and find out for you if I go.


  	ooohh inglot are so amazing! i have been wanting to try some of their shadows for quite some time!


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 12, 2011)

^I heard Inglot increased the prices in the UK at the beginning of the year but not sure by how much. I want to try the gel liners - need to plan a trip to london!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 13, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> ^I heard Inglot increased the prices in the UK at the beginning of the year but not sure by how much. I want to try the gel liners - need to plan a trip to london!


	i have been wanting to go to london for ages now. but with lack of time and money it is not going well! lol!


----------



## AndSparkle (Jun 13, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> ^I heard Inglot increased the prices in the UK at the beginning of the year but not sure by how much. I want to try the gel liners - need to plan a trip to london!



 	Mehhh. Stupid Inglot. It's like Sleek - when they become popular they raise prices...


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 13, 2011)

AndSparkle said:


> Mehhh. Stupid Inglot. It's like Sleek - when they become popular they raise prices...


	oh have sleek raised their prices? i had no idea! but i always seem to look at sleek rather than actually buy any of it!


----------



## AndSparkle (Jun 13, 2011)

Well they were like £5.90 or something, and now on their website they're £7!


----------



## Edelmc (Jun 13, 2011)

Has anybody heard an official launch date for semi precious in Europe??


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 13, 2011)

I think they used to be £4.99 once upon a time, but to be honest, I'm still happy to pay 7 quid for a 12 colour eyeshadow palette, theirs are usually lovely!



Edelmc said:


> Has anybody heard an official launch date for semi precious in Europe??


	Well, the sun has finally come out! Yay!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 13, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Well, the sun has finally come out! Yay!


  	yup the sun has come out here too! it has actually been reasonably warm today - just rainy with it


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 13, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> i have been wanting to go to london for ages now. but with lack of time and money it is not going well! lol!


 	Me too! I want to save loads and just spend the whole day shopping  the only problem is...well saving :/


----------



## AndSparkle (Jun 13, 2011)

I've had no rain.. just warmth  Shame I'm inside revising inside of actually enjoying it!


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 13, 2011)

AndSparkle said:


> I've had no rain.. just warmth  Shame I'm inside revising inside of actually enjoying it!



 	no rain here either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 good luck with revision


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 13, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> Me too! I want to save loads and just spend the whole day shopping  the only problem is...well saving :/


	yeah saving isn;t happening for me right now! i save for sensible things but then my fun money savings is pretty much at a low!


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 13, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> yeah saving isn;t happening for me right now! i save for sensible things but then my fun money savings is pretty much at a low!


	Yup when I have money to spend it usually doesn't last long :/ which is really bad! And the worst thing is if I was to go to london I'd have to book a few months in advance to get cheap fares but I can imagine walking around london penniless cause I would have spent all my money by then!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 13, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> Yup when I have money to spend it usually doesn't last long :/ which is really bad! And the worst thing is if I was to go to london I'd have to book a few months in advance to get cheap fares but I can imagine walking around london penniless cause I would have spent all my money by then!


  	ol! that would be me! spending all my cash to get there and then have no spending money! lol!

Simple but sexy forest green tutorial - my latest specktra youtube tutorial for those interested!


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm getting into greens now!

  	I finally found a copy of Glamour - I got posie-tint, need to get the red one, hopefully its more pigmented. I have a liquid blush from Danial Sandler which I LOVE compared to the Benefit one!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 14, 2011)

Has anyone seen the Lancome summer collection yet? I saw details on it on Temptalia and Musings of a Muse, but none of the eyeshadow palettes or the funky blush/bronzer ever appeared at any counter I looked or online, and I've just had an e-mail from Lancome to say that "The limited edition summer collection has now finished in the UK and Ireland." Eh?


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 14, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Has anyone seen the Lancome summer collection yet? I saw details on it on Temptalia and Musings of a Muse, but none of the eyeshadow palettes or the funky blush/bronzer ever appeared at any counter I looked or online, and I've just had an e-mail from Lancome to say that "The limited edition summer collection has now finished in the UK and Ireland." Eh?


	I haven't seen the summer collection on the Lancome counter either but tbh with you I haven't really paid much attention! I saw a picture of the new blush and its gorgeous! I've checked the Debenhams, HOF, Selfridges and boots site and none of them have it! It must have sold out *very* quickly. They do however have the bronzers and I'm not sure what else is in the collection


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 14, 2011)

i'm just waiting for the chanel BZ collection to come out here. i need the quad and lippie so bad!!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 14, 2011)

I really wanted that blush, but maybe we're not getting it here? Maybe the summer collection just means bronzers. I'd find it really odd that it would've sold out so fast, also never even seen a tester for it. I go shopping every week and I check the Debenhams website pretty much daily.



LMD84 said:


> i'm just waiting for the chanel BZ collection to come out here. i need the quad and lippie so bad!!


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 14, 2011)

I know I only found out about the blush last week and it is literally no where to be found! I haven't rang any counters cause I can't afford it anyways but if you do miss out on it theres a new Lancome blush coming out for autumn and its super pretty!
  	http://confessionsofacosmetic-aholic.blogspot.com/2011/05/beautiful-compacts-i-die-for-atm.html

  	Oh and we are getting the Byzance collection, it was due to be released tomorrow but I rung around and the stores have not yet received the items and I was told the release date is now the 20th  but it may only be available in some of the Chanel Boutiques and Selfridges. I'm not sure if it will be available online in Selfridges but I've been checking loads anyways


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 14, 2011)

Ooh yes, that is one gorgeous blush! Will definitely get that one (hopefully)!



Alisha1 said:


> I know I only found out about the blush last week and it is literally no where to be found! I haven't rang any counters cause I can't afford it anyways but if you do miss out on it theres a new Lancome blush coming out for autumn and its super pretty! 		 			http://confessionsofacosmetic-aholic.blogspot.com/2011/05/beautiful-compacts-i-die-for-atm.html
> 
> Oh and we are getting the Byzance collection, it was due to be released tomorrow but I rung around and the stores have not yet received the items and I was told the release date is now the 20th  but it may only be available in some of the Chanel Boutiques and Selfridges. I'm not sure if it will be available online in Selfridges but I've been checking loads anyways


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 14, 2011)

^Yup! We should just keep an eye out for release dates!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 15, 2011)

oh wow!! i'm not usually into lancombe but that blush is so pretty!


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 15, 2011)

I asked the Garden Pharmacy if the Chanel Byzance collection will be available on their website, and they said that the collection is exclusive to Selfridges.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 15, 2011)

Naynadine said:


> I asked the Garden Pharmacy if the Chanel Byzance collection will be available on their website, and they said that the collection is exclusive to Selfridges.


  	do selfridges ship internationally? maybe you can still get it?


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jun 15, 2011)

Naynadine said:


> I asked the Garden Pharmacy if the Chanel Byzance collection will be available on their website, and they said that the collection is exclusive to Selfridges.



 	You can't place an online order with Selfridges for an out-of-country shipment, but you can order over the phone and they will ship internationally. Been there, done that. The only drawback is the GBP/EU conversion rate.


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 15, 2011)

Naynadine said:


> I asked the Garden Pharmacy if the Chanel Byzance collection will be available on their website, and they said that the collection is exclusive to Selfridges.



 	The Chanel Boutiques should also be receiving them but there stock may be limited compared to Selfridges. You can try calling Selfridges to place an order, there should be an international number on there website. The collection is due to release on the 20th


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 15, 2011)

I went to a Lancome counter today in John Lewis and there was no sign of the entire summer collection :s There was no one by the counter to ask either.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 15, 2011)

oohh that's not good if nobody was watching the counter


----------



## banana1234 (Jun 15, 2011)

i went to chanel in HoF willing to drop serious cash, no one there, the lady from Dior had to help me, i ended up only buying one thing, and i wanted a mascara, so i got that off the dior lady for helping me


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 15, 2011)

I hate it when there's noone at the counter to help.

  	I never got to ask about Lancome or Chanel, got distracted by the sales at the Laura Mercier and Guerlain counters, and then had a phonecall from school to say my son doesn't have lunch at school. Which is funny, because he took it in this morning, but apparently they'd looked everywhere and couldn't find it. Was asked to pop in with some lunch for him, but I was in Kingston, still needed to get stuff for my older daughter and I wanted to look in John Lewis too. Ended up coming home early as I was worried about him not having lunch, although they did manage to get some food together for him. In the end I had a shouting match with the classroom assistant and never found the lunchbox. Seems like some stupid kid must've thought it was fun to hide it or something like that, and my poor little boy now doesn't have a lunchbox. So annoying. 



Alisha1 said:


> I went to a Lancome counter today in John Lewis and there was no sign of the entire summer collection :s There was no one by the counter to ask either.


----------



## anita22 (Jun 15, 2011)

banana1234 said:


> i went to chanel in HoF willing to drop serious cash, no one there, the lady from Dior had to help me, i ended up only buying one thing, and i wanted a mascara, so i got that off the dior lady for helping me



 	I hate it when that happens :-( And I always feel awkward asking someone from another counter to assist, because I'm guessing it doesn't exactly help their sales targets if they're off at another counter. Hopefully you'll have better luck next time!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 16, 2011)

anita22 said:


> I hate it when that happens :-( And I always feel awkward asking someone from another counter to assist, *because I'm guessing it doesn't exactly help their sales targets if they're off at another counter.* Hopefully you'll have better luck next time!


  	yeah that is why i feel bad too! i know people have to have breaks and such but it's still a bit frustrating when nobody is there!!


----------



## rockin (Jun 16, 2011)

Discount on MAC products at cocktailcosmetics.co.uk

 [h=6]"Today is the start of our Summer clearance to make way for new brands and products. Use the code MAC to get get 10% off any MAC Cosmetics purchase made between now and midnight on the 19th June."[/h]


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm sorry about your son and that your shopping trip was cut short 

  	I know I hate it when I don't want any help their always there staring at every move I make but when I do need someone their never to be found! *sigh*


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 16, 2011)

why are children so naughty?! i'm sorry your son no longer has a lunch box thanks to this 

My beauty icon - todays specktra blog post . i know i'm pimping this one out but it means loads to me and i'm interested to know who everybody elses beauty icon is!!


----------



## anita22 (Jun 16, 2011)

Just a heads up that there's a 20% off sale at Lookfantastic.com right now. I'm eyeing up the Becca Beach Tint in Guava, which is from the current summer collection.

  	Also, if any of you buy from FeelUnique.com, at the moment you can sign up to get 10% of your favourite brand for life. Since they now stock Stila, I've now signed up for a permanent 10% off Stila 

  	Today my Stila travel palette arrived (Stunning in Sayulita) and I love it!! So pretty for summer, colours are neutral with a kick. I also got the NARS Sheer Glow foundation I ordered at 20% off from HQHair.com. I bought this a while ago from Selfridges in another shade, which turned out to be too dark. This one is a shade lighter & seems perfect, so really looking forward to trying this out finally.


----------



## anita22 (Jun 16, 2011)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *LMD84* 



My beauty icon - todays specktra blog post . i know i'm pimping this one out but it means loads to me and i'm interested to know who everybody elses beauty icon is!!





 	Nice post, Lou! Even though I'm not much of a Desperate Housewives fan, mine is Eva Longoria


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 16, 2011)

anita22 said:


> Just a heads up that there's a 20% off sale at Lookfantastic.com right now. I'm eyeing up the Becca Beach Tint in Guava, which is from the current summer collection.
> 
> Also, if any of you buy from FeelUnique.com, at the moment you can sign up to get 10% of your favourite brand for life. Since they now stock Stila, I've now signed up for a permanent 10% off Stila
> 
> Today my Stila travel palette arrived (Stunning in Sayulita) and I love it!! So pretty for summer, colours are neutral with a kick. I also got the NARS Sheer Glow foundation I ordered at 20% off from HQHair.com. I bought this a while ago from Selfridges in another shade, which turned out to be too dark. This one is a shade lighter & seems perfect, so really looking forward to trying this out finally.



 	Thanks  I'm making Stila my favourite brand also


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 16, 2011)

anita22 said:


> Nice post, Lou! Even though I'm not much of a Desperate Housewives fan, mine is Eva Longoria


  	oh she is such a stunner!! amazing hair and she has such a great figure - particularly nice bum! lol!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 16, 2011)

I got my new Stila Curacao eyeliner today and it's so pretty! 

  	My beauty icon is model Natalia Vodianova, to me she is just the most beautiful woman and she is also a huge inspiration, she is a young mum of 3 children (how on earth is anyone able to have a body like hers after 3 children?!) and she's worked her way up from noone in Russia from one of the most successful models. She does a lot of charity work as well. In case anyone doesn't know who she is, she's the face of Guerlain.


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 16, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> I got my new Stila Curacao eyeliner today and it's so pretty!
> 
> My beauty icon is model Natalia Vodianova, to me she is just the most beautiful woman and she is also a huge inspiration, she is a young mum of 3 children (how on earth is anyone able to have a body like hers after 3 children?!) and she's worked her way up from noone in Russia from one of the most successful models. She does a lot of charity work as well. In case anyone doesn't know who she is, she's the face of Guerlain.



 	I'm glad you like Curacao! Can't wait to try it myself 

  	She's so pretty^ Love her makeup!


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 16, 2011)

Can't believe I've never looked in this thread before!  I'm gonna have to ignore most of the comments though because I can't afford to be buying more, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 lol

  	However!  Speaking of being poor thanks to makeup.. lol... is there any update on when Fashion Flower is going to be out in the UK?  I'm trying to put money aside for Ever Hip l/s - can you believe it?  Gotta put money aside for ONE item.  Oh dear, haha, shame on me.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 17, 2011)

Natalia Vodianova is bloody gorgeous!! i can see why she is your beauty idol!  and yes such a stunning figure even after she has had children!!


PeachTwist said:


> Can't believe I've never looked in this thread before!  I'm gonna have to ignore most of the comments though because I can't afford to be buying more,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	i can't believe you haven't seen this section before!! and i did tweet you but ff is out 7th july so not too long now. my list has been cut down though because i am bored waiting!!


----------



## rockin (Jun 17, 2011)

Just had an email from MAC - there's free standard delivery on ALL orders this weekend.

*Receive FREE STANDARD DELIVERY between Friday 17th June and Midnight on 20th June 2011 on any order. No offer code necessary. *


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 17, 2011)

PeachTwist said:


> Can't believe I've never looked in this thread before!  I'm gonna have to ignore most of the comments though because I can't afford to be buying more,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 	Fashion Flower is launching on the 7th of July here  I know what you mean about makeup making you poor trust me I haven't bought any for about 3-4 weeks! All I've purchased is Benefit Posie-tint which came free with Glamour!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 17, 2011)

argh! that free delivery code is rather tempting!! however i really must save for chanel!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 17, 2011)

Check out the latest specktra youtube vid here  - it's a good one!


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 17, 2011)

rockin said:


> Just had an email from MAC - there's free standard delivery on ALL orders this weekend.
> 
> *Receive FREE STANDARD DELIVERY between Friday 17th June and Midnight on 20th June 2011 on any order. No offer code necessary. *



 	I really hate that MAC UK offer free delivery when there are no new collections available, mac.com email me god knows how many times with free delivery - why can't we get the same!


----------



## banana1234 (Jun 17, 2011)

sorry mac. i still wont buy any of your crap liquid 'mouse' shadows


----------



## banana1234 (Jun 17, 2011)

i have lots of beauty icons, i love gwen stefani, but then i also love natalie portman.

  	i think my 'girl crush' is angelina jolie though, her hair, make up, dress sense, perfect in my opinion!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 17, 2011)

So I'm guessing they're not selling well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm not ordering anything either, and if and when I do it will be from Debenhams anyway. 



banana1234 said:


> sorry mac. i still wont buy any of your crap liquid 'mouse' shadows


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 17, 2011)

lol! what a shocker they are not selling!!


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 18, 2011)

Theres no reason to purchase from MAC anyways apart from the fact that they get collections a few days early. Debenhams offer points, sometimes discounts, free delivery and samples


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 18, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> Theres no reason to purchase from MAC anyways apart from the fact that they get collections a few days early. Debenhams offer points, sometimes discounts, free delivery and samples


  	you haven't heard anymore on the Chanel BZ stuff yet have you? are we thinking it will hit selfridges on monday?


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 18, 2011)

Exactly! The only reason I buy from Mac is when I go to the counter and feel bad about swatching stuff and not spending any money there, or if I don't want to wait 4-5 days for Debenhams to deliver.



Alisha1 said:


> Theres no reason to purchase from MAC anyways apart from the fact that they get collections a few days early. Debenhams offer points, sometimes discounts, free delivery and samples


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 18, 2011)

I haven't heard any new news from Selfridges but the MA said it should be in store on monday, I also rang 2 Chanel boutiques (apparently the 3rd is not receiving the collection) but the MA said theres a delay and their expecting it later in the week :/ I think I'll call back on monday just in case. Also I've heard theres a waiting list in Selfridges (London) so it might be worth ringing to put your name on. Theres no waiting list at the Chanel boutiques as far as I'm aware its a matter of first come first serve. I also rang the Selfridges Birmingham Chanel counter and they won't be getting it in so I think its exclusive to the London store but not sure as I never rang the others. I'll post on the Chanel forum when I find out when the collection is released  I've been ringing so often now I think their sick of me!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 18, 2011)

Have you seen this? Chanel Holiday 2011 Collection (Les Scintillances de Chanel)


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 18, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Have you seen this? Chanel Holiday 2011 Collection (Les Scintillances de Chanel)



 	OMG! I'm in love!!! with Chanel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 like seriously I thought the Byzance collection was pretty


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 18, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Have you seen this? Chanel Holiday 2011 Collection (Les Scintillances de Chanel)


  	i saw this morning and i must say the highlight powder looks very pretty indeed!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 18, 2011)

If it doesn't go online then I most probably won't get it. I can't just pop into Selfridges sadly as my local one is in London and I can't make it there during the week, or even weekends much. I can't really justify going to London at the weekend just to buy make up.


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 18, 2011)

I asked and you can mail order^^  thats the way I have to purchase aswell as I have no time to go to London


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 18, 2011)

oh excellent! i shall give them a ring nice and early on monday morning! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Stila Day To Night Palette Review - some stila in todays blog post for your enjoyment!


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 18, 2011)

me too^ Don't want anything to sell out!


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 18, 2011)

I know, right?  What is wrong with me?!  I need more UK makeup obsessed girls in my life, the problem is the enabling!

  	I took a good hard look at FF swatches and to be perfectly honest I only want Ever Hip l/s - when I realised Free To Be and Lucky Green e/s are permanent I didn't see the need in getting them specifically with this collection - the other ones don't catch my eye at all!  Problem is I know how quick Ever Hip will sell out, so I need to have the money set aside to snatch it up immediately!



Alisha1 said:


> Fashion Flower is launching on the 7th of July here  I know what you mean about makeup making you poor trust me I haven't bought any for about 3-4 weeks! All I've purchased is Benefit Posie-tint which came free with Glamour!


 
  	Honestly I have no idea how I'm gonna keep going through this.  If I don't find a job soon I'm gonna be flat broke forever and yet I still keep making MAC orders!  Lord help my bank account!  Haha - I got the Posie-tint, High Beam and Bene-tint with Glamour!  I'd wanted to try all 3 but refuse to spend even more money on Benefit for full size.  Especially considering I'm not keen on Benefit packaging.  I like the sleekness of MAC.  I need to stop shopping, but I can't.  I have a list of things.  My goal is every permanent MAC eyeshadow, and then whatever I want from collections.  How is one supposed to do that with no job?  I need to move city - this one has nothing lol.


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 18, 2011)

You know, I have to say after reading this... I'm glad I'm not into harder drugs yet (Chanel, etc).  This MAC crack is good enough for me for now, haha.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks, I might just do that then.


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 18, 2011)

PeachTwist said:


> You know, I have to say after reading this... I'm glad I'm not into harder drugs yet (Chanel, etc).  This MAC crack is good enough for me for now, haha.



 	^I always tried to avoid Chanel mostly because its a brand I can't afford to be into but the damn summer collection got me! Plus there are loads of things I want to try from the perm range!


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 18, 2011)

I hear that!  Pixiwoo and Lou keep making me want to try the Chanel loose powder.. I *have* to resist.  I can't afford it, I really can't.  I really wish I could but I may save up for it, however I refuse to look at anything else at all until I get a job unless it's MAC or cheaper, lol!


----------



## banana1234 (Jun 18, 2011)

The  Chanel foundation I got is the best I ever tried, I have dry skin and all foundations flake out on me, and powder?!!! Forget it! With vital lumiere I can dust my face in my guerlain meteorites and I still don't look dry, I'm in love!


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 18, 2011)

banana1234 said:


> The Chanel foundation I got is the best I ever tried, I have dry skin and all foundations flake out on me, and powder?!!! Forget it! With vital lumiere I can dust my face in my guerlain meteorites and I still don't look dry, I'm in love!


	I'm glad you like you foundation^ I use Estee Lauder Double Wear and love it - the shade is perfect for me and it does not harm my oily skin


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 18, 2011)

How do I not know about Debenhams and point systems?  I may have to look into this, points = money off right?  I do love money off!  Haha!



Alisha1 said:


> I'm glad you like you foundation^ I use Estee Lauder Double Wear and love it - the shade is perfect for me and it does not harm my oily skin


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 18, 2011)

lol! you need to know about the points! sometimes they do beauty days where you get bonus points and such which is great news. i got £10 off a clarins cream the other month and then earned about £5 more on my points card!


----------



## rockin (Jun 19, 2011)

Any NYX fans here?

  	NYX UK have just tweeted this:

*50% off brushes! Get them with FREE SHIPPING on orders over £15! Our most mega weekend yet!!*


----------



## rockin (Jun 19, 2011)

Another offer from e.l.f.  I should imagine it's hard to spend £20 there, though, with everything being so cheap


 [h=6]*Get 10 Free Eye Shadow Quads with orders over £20 at www.eyeslipsface.co.uk! Use code BRIGHTEN at checkout and 10 shades will be added automatically to your order. Offer ends 3pm (UK time) 20 June 2011*[/h]


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 19, 2011)

You need to get a Debenhams points card asap! You have to collect 500 points to get a £5 voucher and they sometimes have offers where if you spend over £25 you get 500 points! These sometimes coincide with 10% off beauty offers which is great to save more


----------



## Sweetoothj (Jun 19, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> *lol! you need to know about the points! sometimes they do beauty days where you get bonus points and such which is great news. i got £10 off a clarins cream the other month and then earned about £5 more on my points card!*


 
	Thanks for this info, I didnt even know they sold MAC!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've just returned from my local store with my beauty club card!!

  	I'm not sure if this is allowed but I have a Benefit Posie Tint and 2 Jemma Kidd High-Shine Silk Touch Lip Glosses in 17 Petal and 08 Fuchsia all unused that were free on Magazines but are not my colours. I can send them to anyone who wants them as they will only end up in the bin otherwise


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 19, 2011)

i tried using the benefit posietint again today. i really hate it! it barely shows up on my lips. takes ages to dry and to be honest my lips started to tingle after wearing it too which i don't think is good!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 19, 2011)

I agree, I don't get on well with PosieTint, and I have a big bottle of it. Must sell it actually, free listing day on eBay! 

  	P.S. I can't believe I paid £24.50 for it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






LMD84 said:


> i tried using the benefit posietint again today. i really hate it! it barely shows up on my lips. takes ages to dry and to be honest my lips started to tingle after wearing it too which i don't think is good!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 19, 2011)

woah!! i had no idea it was that expensive!! jeez! get it on ebay quick! i can't help but think benefit products are always over priced. that prrrowl glitter mascara gloss thing for example. in stores it is like £17 but i got mine from ebay for £10. honestly i don't even think it is worth £10 because to me the glitters are not that shimmery! boo!


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 19, 2011)

I have to agree on the Benefit products - I got 3 samples free from Glamour mag this month but I would never in a million years pay full price for them.  I've only swatched them thus far and as pretty as they are, I'm sorry, but I can't afford that kind of thing and I also don't like the packaging for most of their stuff.  I realise a lot of girls like "cute" packaging, personally I don't.  I love the sleek black packaging of MAC, it looks professional - not like a childs makeup kit.  I have to admit I don't even like the Surf Baby packaging from MAC, I wish I could have gotten it in original packaging.. I'd have resisted if the colours weren't so gorgeous.

  	As for Debenhams, when I go into town this week I think I'll pick one up.  I guess I'll start ordering from them too unless it's for getting a collection quicker, the point system seems like a good idea to me, is it just me though or do they not have the full MAC perm eye shadow range?  That's a tad annoying, I have to say, lol.

  	I decided for the heck of it last night to look up jobs on makeup counters in my area - only one at Clinique in Boots - I'd apply for it if it was more than 7hrs a week.  Blah!  NEED JOB! Lol


----------



## Sweetoothj (Jun 19, 2011)

PeachTwist said:


> I have to agree on the Benefit products - I got 3 samples free from Glamour mag this month but I would never in a million years pay full price for them.  I've only swatched them thus far and as pretty as they are, I'm sorry, but I can't afford that kind of thing and I also don't like the packaging for most of their stuff.  I realise a lot of girls like "cute" packaging, personally I don't.  I love the sleek black packaging of MAC, it looks professional - not like a childs makeup kit.  I have to admit I don't even like the Surf Baby packaging from MAC, I wish I could have gotten it in original packaging.. I'd have resisted if the colours weren't so gorgeous.
> 
> As for Debenhams, when I go into town this week I think I'll pick one up.  I guess I'll start ordering from them too unless it's for getting a collection quicker, the point system seems like a good idea to me, *is it just me though or do they not have the full MAC perm eye shadow range?*  That's a tad annoying, I have to say, lol.
> 
> I decided for the heck of it last night to look up jobs on makeup counters in my area - only one at Clinique in Boots - I'd apply for it if it was more than 7hrs a week.  Blah!  *NEED JOB*! Lol


 
	I thought that as well, also when you click the colours you dont get to see them enlarged so you end up on the MAC site anyway!

  	If you're looking for a job www.jobsite.co.uk upload your CV and agencies will start calling you for jobs.


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 19, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> i tried using the benefit posietint again today. i really hate it! it barely shows up on my lips. takes ages to dry and to be honest my lips started to tingle after wearing it too which i don't think is good!



 	I have to layer it to make it show on my cheeks which is so annoying! I wanted to try Bene-tint first but the newsagents I went to never had it - I would never pay full price for this although I've been dying to try the Cha Cha Tint since I read the first review!


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 19, 2011)

Yep, totally!  That's the annoying thing about Debenhams.  Also, go figure, I looked on there after placing my recent MAC order and MAC didn't have Wedge e/s that I wanted - but Debenhams did, however MAC have Free To Be and Debenhams don't, yet another shadow I plan on buying in my next purchase - argh!

  	As for the job site - thanks! I was hoping to find a bunch of jobs and after searching there was 2 results. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 <-- That's the economy beating the crap out of me.



Sweetoothj said:


> I thought that as well, also when you click the colours you dont get to see them enlarged so you end up on the MAC site anyway!
> If you're looking for a job www.jobsite.co.uk upload your CV and agencies will start calling you for jobs.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 20, 2011)

here is a question about the beauty card at debenhams. i know we can gain points when buying online but can we use points to get money off when buying online? or can we only redeem them in store?


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm pretty sure you can only redeem in store. Sadly there's no Guerlain or Mac counter in Debenhams anywhere near me, so I either save my points up, or spend them on Lancome or Estee Lauder, or maybe Dior if I make it to Guildford. The one in Guildford also doesn't have a Chanel counter anymore, which is really annoying too.

  	The other annoying thing about the Debenhams card is that they only convert £15 worth of points each month, so you have to wait ages to save up for a Chanel quad or something like that. I currently have about £60 worth of points on it, but only £15 to spend.  But at least you don't have to pay for things in full with points, unlike Boots.

  	Can't see the Chanel Byzance collection on the Selfrdiges website yet, has anyone phoned up to order?



LMD84 said:


> here is a question about the beauty card at debenhams. i know we can gain points when buying online but can we use points to get money off when buying online? or can we only redeem them in store?


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 20, 2011)

yeah that is what i thought. we don't even have chanel at my debenhams so i always spend my points on clarins and urban decay!

  	no i can't see it on the site either. i have not called up because i am stupidly short staffed at work right now. but if that is the only way to order let me know and i will do it. sorry to be a pain guys - usually i would call myself but it's only me in the store until 10.30!!


----------



## AndSparkle (Jun 20, 2011)

My bf just surprised me with tickets to go to london, a week on saturday. Sooooooo... ideas on places to go!? Especially make up related!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 20, 2011)

AndSparkle said:


> My bf just surprised me with tickets to go to london, a week on saturday. Sooooooo... ideas on places to go!? Especially make up related!


  	oh wow! that is awesome! you should try and go to mac pro and get any glitters and pigments you want! and of course the westfield shopping centre to go to inglot!


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jun 20, 2011)

AndSparkle said:


> My bf just surprised me with tickets to go to london, a week on saturday. Sooooooo... ideas on places to go!? Especially make up related!



 	Check out the Estee Lauder Brow Bar in Selfridges. I loved their brow service!


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 20, 2011)

OMG.

  	I just looked at my local Debenhams store online to see what counters they DO have...

  	 		Christian Dior, Clarins, Clinique, Elizabeth Arden, Estée Lauder, Fine fragrance, Lancôme, YSL -- That's it.  The only one here I've tried is Clinique, and that's just their skincare line.  Blahh.



 	 		btw - sweetoothj - I tried to PM you back but Specktra isn't allowing me so I've requested a follow on Twitter.  It'll come up as CsmticChroncles


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 20, 2011)

Phoned Selfridges, Byzance collection is due to come in on the 24th. They didn't know if it'll go online, but you can order on the phone if it doesn't.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 20, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Phoned Selfridges, Byzance collection is due to come in on the 24th. They didn't know if it'll go online, but you can order on the phone if it doesn't.


	excellent! thansk so much for calling them! now i can stop checking the site every few hours!


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 20, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Phoned Selfridges, Byzance collection is due to come in on the 24th. They didn't know if it'll go online, but you can order on the phone if it doesn't.


 
  	I rang today and was told the same thing - it so annoying that they changed the release date from today to friday as I'm spending money to compensate! just purchased a few opi nail polishes from the Lena White sale


----------



## thebeautybible (Jun 20, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> here is a question about the beauty card at debenhams. i know we can gain points when buying online but can we use points to get money off when buying online? or can we only redeem them in store?



 	Yes, I work in debs and you can only redeem points instore at the moment. I presume they will be expanding this to online too at some point though


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 20, 2011)

thebeautybible said:


> Yes, I work in debs and you can only redeem points instore at the moment. I presume they will be expanding this to online too at some point though


  	thanks for clarifying this  it would be nice if you could do it online so i will keep my fingers crossed that at some point it happens 

Makeup storage techniques and my collection. - here is my latest youtube video for specktra. i was sniffing loads due to hayfever though which sucks!


----------



## anita22 (Jun 20, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> here is a question about the beauty card at debenhams. i know we can gain points when buying online but can we use points to get money off when buying online? or can we only redeem them in store?



 	I'm pretty sure you can't use your points when buying online. I checked a few weeks ago and their website said they were still working on that...


----------



## anita22 (Jun 20, 2011)

AndSparkle said:


> My bf just surprised me with tickets to go to london, a week on saturday. Sooooooo... ideas on places to go!? Especially make up related!


  	Personally I always go to Westfield (Inglot, Makeup Store, HoF, Debenhams, Boots),  Selfridges (NARS, Laura Mercier, Illamasqua & loads more) and Debenhams on Oxford St (just up the road from Selfridges -  has a New CID counter & Smashbox). You're pretty much set on everything then..!


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks  I swear there was one point where my basket was full of blue nail polishes


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 21, 2011)

Oh dear... I ended up buying the pretty Lancome blush/bronzer off eBay because I really don't think we're getting the summer collection. According to Lancome the UK only gets one collection for spring/summer and I'm guessing that was Ultra Lavande. Hohum.



Alisha1 said:


> Thanks  I swear there was one point where my basket was full of blue nail polishes


----------



## nazia (Jun 21, 2011)

Good morning! I'm happy because the sun is actually out right now! How about for you?

  	I was wondering if any of you know whether we'll be getting the Bloggers Obsession MAC collection over here or not? I loveeee the look of the red glosses and a couple of the eyeshadows.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 21, 2011)

I don't think we're getting it, but if we do, I'm pretty sure it'll be an online exclusive. I quite like some of the glosses, but can't be bothered to ask for a CP. I might get a few if we get the collection here.



nazia said:


> Good morning! I'm happy because the sun is actually out right now! How about for you?
> 
> I was wondering if any of you know whether we'll be getting the Bloggers Obsession MAC collection over here or not? I loveeee the look of the red glosses and a couple of the eyeshadows.


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 21, 2011)

I was thinking of a CP but can't be bothered also  shame as I really wanted a few pieces!


----------



## nazia (Jun 21, 2011)

That just sucks. I was looking forward to it! Grrr. Oh well, it saves me some money I guess!

  	On another note, I came across a blog post with swatches of the Chanel Byzance Collection http://poseylass.wordpress.com/2011/06/06/update-byzance-de-chanel-products-and-swatches/


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 21, 2011)

nazia said:


> That just sucks. I was looking forward to it! Grrr. Oh well, it saves me some money I guess!
> On another note, I came across a blog post with swatches of the Chanel Byzance Collection http://poseylass.wordpress.com/2011/06/06/update-byzance-de-chanel-products-and-swatches/


	I can't wait to get my hands on this collection!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 21, 2011)

we won't be getting the bloggers collection ladies - sadly  i only wanted one shadow and a lovely member asked if i wanted a cp but i declined. i don't doubt they will re-promote the popular shades in a collection where internationals can get it 

  	now is it friday yet?! i want that chanel collection darn it!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 21, 2011)

I don't feel too strongly about the Bloggers Collection to be honest, not when we have Semi Precious coming out in 2 weeks.



LMD84 said:


> we won't be getting the bloggers collection ladies - sadly  i only wanted one shadow and a lovely member asked if i wanted a cp but i declined. i don't doubt they will re-promote the popular shades in a collection where internationals can get it
> 
> now is it friday yet?! i want that chanel collection darn it!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 21, 2011)

semi precious is going to bankrupt me! lol! i always like the mineral shadows. this year i must be good and only get two... three tops!!


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 21, 2011)

Eek two weeks :0 *must start saving* the Chanel Byzance collection is going leave my purse empty  my list has to be very small for SP and FF!


----------



## banana1234 (Jun 21, 2011)

hmm, do you think i'm better off just getting more perm brushes, rather than the cheek and smaller eye brush from semi precious?


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 21, 2011)

banana1234 said:


> hmm, do you think i'm better off just getting more perm brushes, rather than the cheek and smaller eye brush from semi precious?



 	Hm thats what I was thinking^ I think the best thing to do is wait for Temptalia's review on the brushes, hopefully she will compare the brushes with ones from the perm line!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 22, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> Eek two weeks :0 *must start saving* the Chanel Byzance collection is going leave my purse empty  my list has to be very small for SP and FF!


	tell me about it! i had no idea the blushers were over £30 each!! that's a bit much!


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 22, 2011)

Semi-Precious is the mineralised collection right?  If so, I'm safe.  I won't be purchasing any of it.

  	Fashion Flower - I will be awake until I get my damn Ever Hip l/s - I was up all damn night on Monday because of Bloggers Collection and making sure my CP got me JW - lmao.  I only had an hours sleep and then crashed for 10 last night - but I will do the same thing again for Ever Hip.  I missed My Paradise and I missed Hibiscus - I refuse to miss this.  I'll probably buy Lucky Green and Free To Be e/s's too but I don't care if they have the flower on them or not, I'm happy to pay get them from the perm collection - I'm not a fan of special packaging.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm really surprised how quickly Jealousy Wakes sold out! I guess Christine has an awful lot of fans, plus that shade is actually very pretty.

  	I've been very lucky and have never missed out on anything, although I remember when Ever Hip came out with the Liberty of London collection, I did have to go to Guildford to pick it up as the Kingston counter had already sold out on the Friday! I don't actually think it's that special, pretty yes, but not that special.



PeachTwist said:


> Semi-Precious is the mineralised collection right?  If so, I'm safe.  I won't be purchasing any of it.
> 
> Fashion Flower - I will be awake until I get my damn Ever Hip l/s - I was up all damn night on Monday because of Bloggers Collection and making sure my CP got me JW - lmao.  I only had an hours sleep and then crashed for 10 last night - but I will do the same thing again for Ever Hip.  I missed My Paradise and I missed Hibiscus - I refuse to miss this.  I'll probably buy Lucky Green and Free To Be e/s's too but I don't care if they have the flower on them or not, I'm happy to pay get them from the perm collection - I'm not a fan of special packaging.


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 22, 2011)

I don't feel like it's "special" but more pretty and I don't have anything like it.  I have a lot of NYX lipsticks, some MAC and other random brands but nothing like it and I think it's really pretty.  If I had anything similar I'd skip it.  I don't have a MAC store or counter closer than over an hour by train away, otherwise I'd not stay up like an idiot for it, lol!  I know if I waited, it'd be gone as people who didn't get it last time will be getting it now and people who got it and loved it will be getting back ups.  :/


----------



## rockin (Jun 22, 2011)

I'll definitely be hoping to get Ever Hip when it launches.  I had been thinking of getting Bows & Curtseys, but might wait until the Cinematics collection comes out, as it's being re-promoted with that as a refill, which should be cheaper and also not have the imprint compacting it.

  	I popped into Superdrug today, on my way home from my dance class.  They had their new Sleek display stand up, and on it were testers for Oh So Special palette and Au Naturel palette, as well as what looked like all the new lipsticks.  There were none of these on the display stand for purchasing though, so I asked a sales assistant, and she had a look in the drawer for me.  She picked up an Oh So Special palette, and underneath it was the new Caribbean palette (Curacao), so I asked if I could have one of those too.  She also found the Caribbean blush (Aruba) which I grabbed.  The pout polish hadn't arrived yet, though, and there was no Au Naturel palette either.  I also managed to get the Coral Reef and Candy Cane lipsticks. 

  	On getting home, I discovered that the Caribbean collection isn't supposed to be out until 6th July lol.  Well, the Superdrug staff don't know that. 

  	Using the code which I wrote on the back of a previous receipt (code obtained by doing their online survey) all the Sleek products bar the blush were 25% off.  It also gave me 10% off the Sleek blush and a 'Cosmopolitan Beauty Expert Blend Perfection Sponge'  (looks much like the Beauty Blender which I've heard people raving about but only costs £4.85).  In all, the discounts almost covered the cost of one of the palettes, and of course I also got points on my Superdrug loyalty card.

  	The only negative I've found so far with any of this is that the Sleek lipsticks have a really weird smell to them, but it does disappear once on your lips, so if anyone was thinking of getting any they might want to sniff the testers first.


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 22, 2011)

rockin said:


> I'll definitely be hoping to get Ever Hip when it launches.  I had been thinking of getting Bows & Curtseys, but might wait until the Cinematics collection comes out, as it's being re-promoted with that as a refill, which should be cheaper and also not have the imprint compacting it.
> 
> I popped into Superdrug today, on my way home from my dance class.  They had their new Sleek display stand up, and on it were testers for Oh So Special palette and Au Naturel palette, as well as what looked like all the new lipsticks.  There were none of these on the display stand for purchasing though, so I asked a sales assistant, and she had a look in the drawer for me.  She picked up an Oh So Special palette, and underneath it was the new Caribbean palette (Curacao), so I asked if I could have one of those too.  She also found the Caribbean blush (Aruba) which I grabbed.  The pout polish hadn't arrived yet, though, and there was no Au Naturel palette either.  I also managed to get the Coral Reef and Candy Cane lipsticks.
> 
> ...


	Thanks for letting us know B&C is going to be repromoted as I was also considering it  


  	My polishes came today and love them! lol random!


----------



## AndSparkle (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks for all your advice for London! I'm gonna be spending the next week compiling a list! 

  	And exams are over!  I can finally relax and enjoy the good weather.. now just for results!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 22, 2011)

Sleek are just churning out new palettes left right and center! Haven't even used my Monaco one yet. :|| What's annoying is that I've just bought one of the Oh So Special palettes on eBay because I saw it on Adrienne's blog and found that there's loads on eBay. Mind you, I also bought Safari and Jewels palettes from the same seller and I'm still waiting for the combined invoice, so if I manage to get OSS from Superdrug, I might just cancel the bid. Wonder what Au Naturel is like, maybe like the Naked palette? I might just get it for my collection even though I don't often do nudes.



rockin said:


> I'll definitely be hoping to get Ever Hip when it launches.  I had been thinking of getting Bows & Curtseys, but might wait until the Cinematics collection comes out, as it's being re-promoted with that as a refill, which should be cheaper and also not have the imprint compacting it.
> 
> I popped into Superdrug today, on my way home from my dance class.  They had their new Sleek display stand up, and on it were testers for Oh So Special palette and Au Naturel palette, as well as what looked like all the new lipsticks.  There were none of these on the display stand for purchasing though, so I asked a sales assistant, and she had a look in the drawer for me.  She picked up an Oh So Special palette, and underneath it was the new Caribbean palette (Curacao), so I asked if I could have one of those too.  She also found the Caribbean blush (Aruba) which I grabbed.  The pout polish hadn't arrived yet, though, and there was no Au Naturel palette either.  I also managed to get the Coral Reef and Candy Cane lipsticks.
> 
> ...


----------



## rockin (Jun 22, 2011)

The Au Naturel palette is lots of shades of brown and beige.  They didn't have any in the drawer under the display, but they did have a tester on the display itself, which I opened and had a look at.

  	I actually bought a Circus palette on ebay a while back, and it came in clear plastic, not in a cardboard sleeve, and didn't have all the usual writing on the back of it.  Made me wonder where they came from - seconds, perhaps, or someone 'obtained' them before they had finished being properly packaged?


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 22, 2011)

Can you tell me if you bought it from this seller?

  	http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Sleek-Divine-Mineral-Eyeshadow-Palette-Circus-No-603-/260805968911?pt=UK_Health_Beauty_Make_up_Cosmetics_Eye_Shadow_PP&hash=item3cb93f440f

  	Just asking because she's the one I'm buying mine from. Thanks.



rockin said:


> The Au Naturel palette is lots of shades of brown and beige.  They didn't have any in the drawer under the display, but they did have a tester on the display itself, which I opened and had a look at.
> I actually bought a Circus palette on ebay a while back, and it came in clear plastic, not in a cardboard sleeve, and didn't have all the usual writing on the back of it.  Made me wonder where they came from - seconds, perhaps, or someone 'obtained' them before they had finished being properly packaged?


----------



## rockin (Jun 22, 2011)

No, it wasn't from that seller   That listing actually states that it comes with the cardboard sleeve too, which mine didn't.  I just assumed it would - I was wrong.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks. Makes you wonder why you didn't get it in the cardboard sleeve though, I didn't think people would want to fake Sleek palettes, maybe it was just a preview one or a slightly faulty one? Guessing the inside is fine though.



rockin said:


> No, it wasn't from that seller   That listing actually states that it comes with the cardboard sleeve too, which mine didn't.  I just assumed it would - I was wrong.


----------



## rockin (Jun 22, 2011)

Yes, I actually bought one in Superdrug some time later, when I spotted one in the drawer (had to be sure lol).  Seems identical apart from no cardboard sleeve and the writing on the back missing.

  	If I remember rightly, the seller had a few of them.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 22, 2011)

yeah i have never really missed out on anything either. when the manish collection launched i had my mum stalking the site for me (i was on a cruise when it launched so had no internet) my mum said it was the craziest thing i had ever asked her to do!


A work safe smokey eye FOTD - todays blog post is a nice smokey eye look that you can rock at work  for anybody who is interested. you don't have to use the same pigment as i did but just use the technique for a similar effect


----------



## rockin (Jun 22, 2011)

Temptalia has some Chanel pictures up for you all to drool over lol. 

  	http://www.temptalia.com/chanel-fall-2011-makeup-collection

  	I love the look of the lipstick and gloss, and the shadows, but I am not going to be tempted - Chanel is too expensive for me


----------



## anita22 (Jun 22, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> yeah i have never really missed out on anything either. when the manish collection launched i had my mum stalking the site for me (i was on a cruise when it launched so had no internet) my mum said it was the craziest thing i had ever asked her to do!


	I've only ever missed out on one thing, and that was Neutral Pink eyeshadow from the N Collection. I was living Down Under at the time and the collection hadn't launched yet (they're always out very late there). Then I went travelling to Europe for 3 weeks, but as it had already launched in Europe so much earlier it was sold out when I arrived. Of course, by the time I returned home it had sold out back home too. I still reget not getting it! :-(


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 22, 2011)

anita22 said:


> I've only ever missed out on one thing, and that was Neutral Pink eyeshadow from the N Collection. I was living Down Under at the time and the collection hadn't launched yet (they're always out very late there). Then I went travelling to Europe for 3 weeks, but as it had already launched in Europe so much earlier it was sold out when I arrived. Of course, by the time I returned home it had sold out back home too. I still reget not getting it! :-(


  	aww that sucks! keep an eye out for it in the sales thread perhaps?  if i see it i shall let you know


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 22, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> A work safe smokey eye FOTD - todays blog post is a nice smokey eye look that you can rock at work  for anybody who is interested. you don't have to use the same pigment as i did but just use the technique for a similar effect



 	I saw a blogger I follow use Free To Be in a tutorial which is what made it a "must have" for me, I wish I could remember who it was.  All I remember was that it looked gorgeous and I was like drooling, haha.  Lucky Green is another I saw someone use in a tutorial, which again made me think "omgggg" haha.  Both of them will definitely be bought with Ever Hip, but I'm going to try and buy it in reg. packagaing rather than with the flower imprint. 

  	When I told my Mom about all of the drama surrounding the Bloggers Obsession collection she couldn't believe it.  JW sold out in under 5mins on Canadian website, and it sold out first on the US website too.  My CP just confirmed hers and mine were shipped today so I'm over the moon!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm not really interested in the fall collection, the only thing I really like is the green/gold nailpolish.



rockin said:


> Temptalia has some Chanel pictures up for you all to drool over lol.
> 
> http://www.temptalia.com/chanel-fall-2011-makeup-collection
> 
> I love the look of the lipstick and gloss, and the shadows, but I am not going to be tempted - Chanel is too expensive for me


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 22, 2011)

^That polish looks great!


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 22, 2011)

So...

  	I'm looking around online, making sure I know exactly what I want from Fashion Flower.. and I'm still not 100% sure on Growing Trend.  I mean, I liked the first swatch I saw but then when I saw it on Temptalia I didn't.. but I'm still intrigued by it.  What do you guys think?

  	Also was reading her post and she said like I believe someone else on here said, that the eye shadows are a lot more difficult to use due to the flower imprint, confirming even more that I'll buy them from the perm range instead.

  	Are there any good swatches out for SP yet?  I saw a few when I googled earlier but I'd prefer some better ones before I make my mind up on the lipsticks.


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 22, 2011)

PeachTwist said:


> So...
> 
> I'm looking around online, making sure I know exactly what I want from Fashion Flower.. and I'm still not 100% sure on Growing Trend.  I mean, I liked the first swatch I saw but then when I saw it on Temptalia I didn't.. but I'm still intrigued by it.  What do you guys think?
> 
> ...


	The only swatches of the whole SP collection I've seen are:
  	http://haruhii.pixnet.net/blog/post/29258481
  	http://haruhii.pixnet.net/blog/post/29258349

  	I was also considering Growing Trend before Temptalia swatched it but I decided to pass as it doesn't seem that special - but thats my opinion!


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 22, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> The only swatches of the whole SP collection I've seen are: 		 			http://haruhii.pixnet.net/blog/post/29258481
> http://haruhii.pixnet.net/blog/post/29258349
> 
> I was also considering Growing Trend before Temptalia swatched it but I decided to pass as it doesn't seem that special - but thats my opinion!


	Thanks so much!  I quite like Gem of Roses and Musky Amethyst but they don't seem... I don't know.  I will probably skip this whole collection.  Which is good for my wallet, haha.

  	Yes I agree - I also figured there'll be something similar in the perm line that I'll come across eventually anyway.  So long as I get Ever Hip I'm happy!


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 22, 2011)

PeachTwist said:


> Thanks so much!  I quite like Gem of Roses and Musky Amethyst but they don't seem... I don't know.  I will probably skip this whole collection.  Which is good for my wallet, haha.
> Yes I agree - I also figured there'll be something similar in the perm line that I'll come across eventually anyway.  So long as I get Ever Hip I'm happy!



 	Yup Ever Hip is the only must have for me from FF 

  	I'm not sure but Growing Trend does seem similar to Viva Glam Gaga 2 which you can check out


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 22, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> Yup Ever Hip is the only must have for me from FF
> 
> I'm not sure but Growing Trend does seem similar to Viva Glam Gaga 2 which you can check out


	Oh well in that case Growing Trend is skipped too.  Good stuff, can concentrate on adding perm shadows to my collection and getting Ever Hip.  Win!  Haha


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 23, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> The only swatches of the whole SP collection I've seen are: 		 			http://haruhii.pixnet.net/blog/post/29258481
> http://haruhii.pixnet.net/blog/post/29258349
> 
> I was also considering Growing Trend before Temptalia swatched it but I decided to pass as it doesn't seem that special - but thats my opinion!


  	i love all the swatches for SP! i am in trouble with the shadows - they all look so lovely


----------



## Sweetoothj (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks for the link Alisha! I want Rare Find, Blue Sheen, Hint of Sapphire, Smoked Ruby, Mineral Mode and possibly Quartz Fusion. I was thinking of ordering online from MAC but found to my dismay that DHL Express has now been taken over by Yodel which is owned by HDNL. I wont be using their mail order service again........I just hope I manage to get the parcel I'm currently tracking.  Does anyone know what courier Debenhams uses?


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 23, 2011)

I hope the shadows don't sell out super fast as I want to buy them later on in the month! Fingers crossed - plus I only want two


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Sweetoothj said:


> Thanks for the link Alisha! I want Rare Find, Blue Sheen, Hint of Sapphire, Smoked Ruby, Mineral Mode and possibly Quartz Fusion. I was thinking of ordering online from MAC but found to my dismay that DHL Express has now been taken over by Yodel which is owned by HDNL. I wont be using their mail order service again........I just hope I manage to get the parcel I'm currently tracking. Does anyone know what courier Debenhams uses?


  	I'm not sure what courier Debenhams use but when I placed my Surf Baby order with them my order which I placed after 5 was despatched the next day (which was a friday) and I received it on monday - I think there delivery has improved since the Wonder Woman collection, and MACs has turned rubbish since Quite Cute...


----------



## rockin (Jun 23, 2011)

Could someone please remind me how to change the signature bit under my post?


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 23, 2011)

Debenhams send packages by Royal Mail mostly.



rockin said:


> Could someone please remind me how to change the signature bit under my post?


----------



## rockin (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank you xxxxx

  	I had been going to that page, but didn't go right to the bottom.  I expected it to be with the other stuff at the top lol.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 23, 2011)

too right it has. i think they have done it so people pay for express delivery now


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 23, 2011)

I never pay for shipping from MAC website. I always make sure the order is over £50 'cause I'd rather get an extra item than pay the £2.95 shipping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	However the biggest problem I've noticed with MAC shipping lately is the notifications.  I'm not getting dispatch e-mail or tracking numbers.  IF I do, I've already received it.  I get my items usually within 2 days depending.  I usually order on a Saturday and I have it on Tuesday.  I made an order sometime in May and on the MAC website it still says "In Warehouse" - but I have it. If I wasn't an honest person I'd call 'em up and tell 'em I didn't get it.  Lmao.

  	What does concern me though is DHL.  They're signing for my MAC packages and leaving them in my front porch.  Granted, they're hidden so no one can see them and hopefully not steal them, but what concerns me is if they sign for it and I actually DON'T get it due to it being stolen or something -- Although I somewhat appreciate them doing it so they don't have to re-deliver, I am concerned one day something will go missing.


----------



## banana1234 (Jun 23, 2011)

i think i must not be feeling well, nothing from semi precious is calling me, and i'm now second guessing my decision to get the brushes...

  	what is your favourite cheek / blush brush?

  	and also what is your fav brush for powder?

  	i have a 109 which i use for blush currently, but i was wondering about the 129 or 116 what do u guys think?


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 23, 2011)

PeachTwist said:


> I never pay for shipping from MAC website. I always make sure the order is over £50 'cause I'd rather get an extra item than pay the £2.95 shipping
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 	Wow can't believe your MAC orders get delivered that way^ 
  	good thing Debenhams sell MAC so there are other (usually cheaper) options 
  	I ordered two mega metal eyeshadows from Debenhams - should receive them on monday


----------



## AndSparkle (Jun 23, 2011)

Wow.. I'm actually glad I've not ordered anything from MAC for 6 months if delivery has gone bad.

  	And that sounds amazingly weird - I'd have never thought it possible!


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 23, 2011)

AndSparkle said:


> Wow.. I'm actually glad I've not ordered anything from MAC for 6 months if delivery has gone bad.
> 
> And that sounds amazingly weird - I'd have never thought it possible!


	Woah 6 months! And I thought I was good for not buying any makeup since almost a month except magazine freebies!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 24, 2011)

banana1234 said:


> i think i must not be feeling well, nothing from semi precious is calling me, and i'm now second guessing my decision to get the brushes...
> 
> what is your favourite cheek / blush brush?
> 
> ...


  	for blush i always use the 109 or 129 and i am very happy with those. my fave powder brush is the 182 kabuki. i think you should buy the 129 - it's really soft, you can blend as well as apply colour and it washes well too which is always good!


----------



## Sweetoothj (Jun 24, 2011)

[quote name="PeachTwist" url="/forum/thread/174828/uk-release-dates-discussion-all-brands-welcome/870#post_2133435"]
 


Mine too - I'm new to MAC so I'm building it up.  I have quite a few LE things but not many, thankfully I never want too much from a collection so I'm able to focus on the perm line. I'm starting with eyeshadows and blush and then working my way over to lipsticks and lipliners and then eyeliners. I got the mini UD set a couple years ago for xmas so I'm covered for coloured eyeliners atm.




I never pay for shipping from MAC website. I always make sure the order is over £50 'cause I'd rather get an extra item than pay the £2.95 shipping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 
However the biggest problem I've noticed with MAC shipping lately is the notifications.  I'm not getting dispatch e-mail or tracking numbers.  IF I do, I've already received it.  I get my items usually within 2 days depending.  I usually order on a Saturday and I have it on Tuesday.  I made an order sometime in May and on the MAC website it still says "In Warehouse" - but I have it. If I wasn't an honest person I'd call 'em up and tell 'em I didn't get it.  Lmao.
 
*What does concern me though is DHL.  They're signing for my MAC packages and leaving them in my front porch.  Granted, they're hidden so no one can see them and hopefully not steal them, but what concerns me is if they sign for it and I actually DON'T get it due to it being stolen or something -- Although I somewhat appreciate them doing it so they don't have to re-deliver, I am concerned one day something will go missing*.
[/quote]  DHL has been sold to Yodel which is owned by HDNL, you'll find that they hire self employed drivers and so unless you're sat at home all day the odds are they will try to do what they can to offload the parcels if nobody is home, ie get a neigbhbour to sign for it etc.   I dont expect the service to get much better to be honest.   Personally I prefer to collect my parcels from the depot but this process is made difficult by no cards being left by the drivers meaning your time is spent trying to speak to someone in the depot to arrange to hold your parcel!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 24, 2011)

i wish mac would go back to using dpd to be honest. they are very reliable (i use them all the time with my work) and i have only been let down once or twice over using them for about 3 years!


----------



## Sweetoothj (Jun 24, 2011)

I totally agree, I've never had a problem with DPD and have had some very expensive items delivered and sent by them.  I suppose its a good thing because then I wont be so trigger happy and will go to the MAC counter which incidentally is only 20 mins away in the car lol!!


----------



## AndSparkle (Jun 24, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> Woah 6 months! And I thought I was good for not buying any makeup since almost a month except magazine freebies!


	I've brought other make up - I think mainly Yaby and Nails Inc, but no MAC. My last MAC purchase was the Cham Pale quad, on New Years Day in Birmingham.


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 24, 2011)

Wish I could stop buying MAC for that long! My purse sure would be happy!


  	Has anyone placed an order for the Byzance collection? I've still go to and am kinda scared things are going to sell out :/


----------



## nazia (Jun 24, 2011)

I've been invited to a preview for the Semi Precious collection but I'm scared of this collection! I like way too many of the eyeshadows! I think I can pass on all the rest but the eyeshadows and brushes are calling to me! I hope we get lots of comparisons to existing and older LE products so I can cut down my list.

  	Just out of interest, what tactics do any of you use to try and curb your spending on makeup occasionally? I need to stop buying!


----------



## nazia (Jun 24, 2011)

Ooh Yaby always intrigues me - their shadows look great! But I like to swatch and play with everything I buy beforehand. Only thing I've bought unseen this past year or two was Abyssinian Catbird eyeshadow from Rouge Bunny Rouge.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 24, 2011)

nazia said:


> I've been invited to a preview for the Semi Precious collection but I'm scared of this collection! I like way too many of the eyeshadows! I think I can pass on all the rest but the eyeshadows and brushes are calling to me! I hope we get lots of comparisons to existing and older LE products so I can cut down my list.
> 
> Just out of interest, what tactics do any of you use to try and curb your spending on makeup occasionally? I need to stop buying!


	i try not going into the shops and i also limit myself to only making purchases once a month. for example when i have made a purchase from mac it is rare that i will make a second order. also i always have money set aside for my make up spending and rarely go over budget


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 24, 2011)

How cool, I've never been invited to a preview!

  	Oh and I'm the wrong person to ask for tactics as I just spend and spend like there's no tomorrow... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	However, I don't think I'm going to order the Chanel quad from Selfrdiges because it's a lot of money plus £4.95 shipping and no loyalty card points. Meh, it might just turn up on eBay or something. 



nazia said:


> I've been invited to a preview for the Semi Precious collection but I'm scared of this collection! I like way too many of the eyeshadows! I think I can pass on all the rest but the eyeshadows and brushes are calling to me! I hope we get lots of comparisons to existing and older LE products so I can cut down my list.
> 
> Just out of interest, what tactics do any of you use to try and curb your spending on makeup occasionally? I need to stop buying!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 24, 2011)

is the chanel quad online? i can't find it!!


----------



## AndSparkle (Jun 24, 2011)

nazia said:


> Ooh Yaby always intrigues me - their shadows look great! But I like to swatch and play with everything I buy beforehand. Only thing I've bought unseen this past year or two was Abyssinian Catbird eyeshadow from Rouge Bunny Rouge.


 
	I have swatches of all the pearl paints on my blog. Was meant to put them on here but couldn't be bothered haha.  Theyre really good but I find the lighter colours fade after about 10 hours.


  	As for tactics.. I think the big thing is that you need something to distract you. Something like exams in my case!


----------



## Sweetoothj (Jun 24, 2011)

[quote name="LMD84" url="/forum/thread/174828/uk-release-dates-discussion-all-brands-welcome/870#post_2133801"]is the chanel quad online? i can't find it!!
[/quote]  I think you will have to ring up, I couldnt find it either unless its all gone!!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 24, 2011)

No you have to phone up.



LMD84 said:


> I think you will have to ring up, I couldnt find it either unless its all gone!!


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 24, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> is the chanel quad online? i can't find it!!



 	Yes you have to ring up - delivery is £6! lol I just placed my order


----------



## nazia (Jun 24, 2011)

AndSparkle said:


> I have swatches of all the pearl paints on my blog. Was meant to put them on here but couldn't be bothered haha.  Theyre really good but I find the lighter colours fade after about 10 hours.
> 
> As for tactics.. I think the big thing is that you need something to distract you. Something like exams in my case!


 
  	Oooh, you'll have to give me a link to your blog, that will be so helpful!

  	I totally agree about the distraction. I think if I had a job I'd be far more focussed on that and be too knackered to make my way to the shops! Hope you do well in youe exams =)


----------



## nazia (Jun 24, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> Yes you have to ring up - delivery is £6! lol I just placed my order


	£6?! Was that the only option? I hope it's next day delivery!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 24, 2011)

aw man! £6 for delivery is a bit insane!!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 24, 2011)

£6 for delivery? OMG! I actually phoned up in the end when I saw the pictures on the Chanel thread, but they said they'd call me back, that was 2.5 hrs ago and nobody did. Now I can't be bothered to call back again and spend £6 on delivery. I might get to go to London next month, if it's still available I might buy something.



Alisha1 said:


> Yes you have to ring up - delivery is £6! lol I just placed my order


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 24, 2011)

Did you ring the Chanel Boutique or the Selfridges? I rang the Boutique first as the SA had told me delivery was £5-10 and she said she'll call back but never did! In the end I just rang Selfridges - I asked and they did say they had quite alot of stock left. I think the £6 delivery charge may have been cause of the weight of the items (I ordered the quad, both JCs and lipstick)  but I never asked really. Oh well I'm excited, should get my goodies on tuesday or wednesday  BTW the price of the quad is that same as the normal price (£37), in other countries I've heard its been hiked up!


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 24, 2011)

I wish it was next day delivery! Imagine how much that would cost!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 24, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> Did you ring the Chanel Boutique or the Selfridges? I rang the Boutique first as the SA had told me delivery was £5-10 and she said she'll call back but never did! In the end I just rang Selfridges - I asked and they did say they had quite alot of stock left. I think the £6 delivery charge may have been cause of the weight of the items (I ordered the quad, both JCs and lipstick)  but I never asked really. Oh well I'm excited, should get my goodies on tuesday or wednesday  BTW the price of the quad is that same as the normal price (£37), in other countries I've heard its been hiked up!


	that is good that the price wasn't jacked up!! i'm not sure what to do now... part of me is thinking i have over hyped the whole thing in my head 

Red and purple eyes tutorial - my latest youtube video for specktra. watch if you would like  and feedback is always useful if you do


----------



## NatalieMT (Jun 24, 2011)

I haven't posted here forever! Been on a big makeup no buy - to be honest it hasn't been hard because there hasn't been much I actually wanted. Plus I've been spending silly amounts on getting all these bigs of shiny metal in my body (ha ha!) but I'm back for the launch of MAC Semi-Precious because I want me some MSF goodness!


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 24, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> that is good that the price wasn't jacked up!! i'm not sure what to do now... part of me is thinking i have over hyped the whole thing in my head
> Red and purple eyes tutorial - my latest youtube video for specktra. watch if you would like  and feedback is always useful if you do


	Well I will post swatches when I receive mine so hopefully that will help you decide!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 24, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> Well I will post swatches when I receive mine so hopefully that will help you decide!


  	thanks sweetie! you rock!


----------



## NatalieMT (Jun 24, 2011)

Aww thanks, Lou! I must admit I did miss the constant 24/7 obsessive MAC chat. I don't think my love for the brand will ever completely waver, just occasionally I wonder what they are playing at with these LE collections. I like the Bloggers Obsession too but alas we will not get it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	On a happier note I did just buy a couple of the OPI Nice Stems polishes. <3 Ohhh glitter!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 24, 2011)

NatalieMT said:


> Aww thanks, Lou! I must admit I did miss the constant 24/7 obsessive MAC chat. I don't think my love for the brand will ever completely waver, just occasionally I wonder what they are playing at with these LE collections. I like the Bloggers Obsession too but alas we will not get it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	lol! yeah i know what you mean. i still love mac but this year i have using other brands too - i think because my mac collection is so big i am less impressed with items because i can dupe so many  semi precious looks to be awesome though!


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 24, 2011)

nazia - For my spending habits it's a case of not being able to see ANYTHING in store.  I don't have any decent counters or stores near me that are in my price range, I also don't have any credit cards and don't currently have a job at the moment.  I budget an insane amount.  If I want more than a couple things I drop a couple of other things I wanted to get for myself.  I heavily rely on online swatches and recommendations.

  	I have run into a problem now, though.

  	I saw Temptalia's lipstick swatches for SP.  I was completely going to skip them as the original swatches I'd seen had done nothing for me, however I now want Gem of Roses, One of a Kind and Musky Amethyst.  On top of that however, FF is coming out the same day and I want Ever Hip and planned to buy Free To Be and Lucky Green from the perm collection.  This brings my total to £77.. which is far more than I wanted to spend.  I'm considering dropping either Gem of Roses or One of a Kind - but I can't decide which one.  I'd wanted to make an order with Sigma which totalled to £30 but that'll have to wait until next time as I also have my phone bill to pay and 1 or 2 birthday presents to order for my Mom.  I'm going to be insanely poor.

  	I'm so glad I can't wear mineralised blushes due to my oil/big pores. It's saving me.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 24, 2011)

yeah semi precious is looking to see me broke too! the shadows are so pretty


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 25, 2011)

I rang Selfridges, and noone got back to me at all. (By the way, where's the Chanel Boutique?) So I've decided that since it would cost £98 for the 3 things I wanted plus postage, I now officially can't be bothered. Also £31 for a blush? Ugh, too much.



Alisha1 said:


> Did you ring the Chanel Boutique or the Selfridges? I rang the Boutique first as the SA had told me delivery was £5-10 and she said she'll call back but never did! In the end I just rang Selfridges - I asked and they did say they had quite alot of stock left. I think the £6 delivery charge may have been cause of the weight of the items (I ordered the quad, both JCs and lipstick)  but I never asked really. Oh well I'm excited, should get my goodies on tuesday or wednesday  BTW the price of the quad is that same as the normal price (£37), in other countries I've heard its been hiked up!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 25, 2011)

i called this morning and got straight through. i ended up ordering the quad and the lippie. i am a bit tight for money but knew i'd be upset if i left them out so was naughty and put them on my credit card. i can pay it off again next week when i get paid though so i don't feel too bad about it. the lady was pushing me to get the blush and i did want it but at £31 i can't help but say no way!


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 25, 2011)

^ I think it's insane that even over the phone companies try and hard sell like that.  Good lord.


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 25, 2011)

^Lol I rang the Chanel Boutique and was literally about to order (they had all my items) and than she said she'll ring back but never did so I rang back and was told by another SA they never got the collection in :S I was like I was about to order them and she said she'd get the SA to ring me back and of course she never did so I just ordered from Selfridges instead who where very polite and fast at taking up my order  I rang the Chanel Boutique on Bond Street. Not sure if the other two boutiques (both in London) have the collection in. Ringing at lunchtime or at the afternoon may mean theres less chance of someone answering as they always seem to be busy then (trust me I've been ringing inquiring about this collection for so long now!)

  	My stomach turns when I think about how much I paid for this collection!


----------



## anita22 (Jun 25, 2011)

I think there may be more than one Chanel Boutique in London. The counter at Selfridges is one as far as I know (they had the Soho collection last year), and I believe the one at Harrods is as well.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 25, 2011)

anita22 said:


> I think there may be more than one Chanel Boutique in London. The counter at Selfridges is one as far as I know (they had the Soho collection last year), and I believe the one at Harrods is as well.


  	ohh was the soho collection one where there was a rather pretty powder compact?


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 25, 2011)

^Yes it was! Can't believe I missed out on it! I want to stop my obsession with MAC so I can buy more Chanel!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 25, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> ^Yes it was! Can't believe I missed out on it! I want to stop my obsession with MAC so I can buy more Chanel!


	lol! i am doing well at limiting what mac stuff i buy - but semi precious is all looking amazing! bes bunch of mineral shadows yet in my humble opinion!

  	todays blog post is on mineral shadows - Lou’s top MAC Mineralized Eyeshadows


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 25, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> lol! i am doing well at limiting what mac stuff i buy - but semi precious is all looking amazing! bes bunch of mineral shadows yet in my humble opinion!
> todays blog post is on mineral shadows - Lou’s top MAC Mineralized Eyeshadows


 
  	I'm doing well as well because I cut my Semi Precious list down to 5 products and FF to 1 but theres still so much I want from Chanel! And I'm trying not to think about the fact that the money I spent on Byzance would have got me everything in my SP and FF list plus all the ones I cut off!


----------



## nazia (Jun 25, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> I'm doing well as well because I cut my Semi Precious list down to 5 products and FF to 1 but theres still so much I want from Chanel! And I'm trying not to think about the fact that the money I spent on Byzance would have got me everything in my SP and FF list plus all the ones I cut off!


	Chanel is so pricey but so beautiful and sophisticated. I love my chanel stuff but my fave top brand has to be Guerlain. Gorgeous! I think when you start to get into the higher end brands you need to limit your lower end purchases - something I don't do and end up spending far too much! Plus the fact that so many 'lower' end items are seriously expensive now just makes my total spendage sky high!


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 25, 2011)

I have to admit I'm completely envious of you all being able to buy so much.  Then again, I'd totally do the same if I had a job.  I applied for one the other day but I've heard nothing back, darnit.

  	There has to be something out there for me so I can be a bigger addict than I am. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -- Not that I really need the help to be a bigger addict, just need the help to afford my addiction, lmao.

  	I'm still so annoyed that we have no idea what the hell is going on with SP.  I mean sure, I sad in another thread if it does come out on the 30th and I can't get my stuff, I'll just get stuff from the perm line that I want -- but really, who wants to have to settle with that? :lol:


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm just like you. I keep buying make up all the time. If I don't go to the shops, I'll buy on eBay or order online. Since Debenhams gives me free delivery every time (I have their gold credit card), I often place orders with them. I have so much make up, I can barely fit them in my room. I have some drawers full of make up, then 16 (!) ice cream tubs under my chest of drawers, some make up in almost every drawer where I keep my clothes, and then literally several bags full in my cupboard. Oh, and a big shoe box full of Mac mes and a whole drawer (my beside table) full of Dior quints. I have literally spent several thousands on make up in the last year, and this has been going on for a few years. My only luck is that we can afford it, because my husband earns very well. Yet, I'm planning on buying every mes and MSF from SP, plus probably 2 blushes, and maybe a lipstick or two. I'm proud of myself though for not buying from the Chanel Byzance collection, so there is still hope for me - maybe...


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 25, 2011)

Trust me if you can resist the Byzance collection you _are_ making progress! Try selling some of you old stuff off - atleast that way you can make some money out of your makeup


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 25, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> Trust me if you can resist the Byzance collection you _are_ making progress! Try selling some of you old stuff off - atleast that way you can make some money out of your makeup



 	I can't borrow from siblings, one is back home in Canada and the others are 12 & 14 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 however I have borrowed from my Mom and StepDad on occassion.  I don't usually have to "pay them back" in cash, 'cause I usually do a couple shopping trips and pay for that rather than just handing over the cash, and usually I do that more often than I borrow.  I am kinda tempted to ask my Mom to at least let me borrow the cash for the sigma brushes I wanted to buy.  I need another E40 blending brush and dying to try the F80, E20 & E50.  Inc shipping it only comes to £30 or so which is a damn good deal.  I do think though after SP and FF I may have to take a break on buying from LE collections.  I don't know if I can keep up with them like this, my income just isn't disposable enough.  Speaking of bags - I need a new one.  Thankfully I don't buy expensive anything unless it's makeup.  Shoes, bags, clothes I go for cheap so I can spend my money on MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but my current bag is falling apart from SO much use.  It's been nearly a year so I suppose that isn't too bad considering I only paid like £8 for it, haha.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 25, 2011)

PeachTwist said:


> I can't borrow from siblings, one is back home in Canada and the others are 12 & 14
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	ooohh don't mention bags to me! they are my other weakness!! and £8 for a bag is brilliant! i still have a £3 one from primark that is still going! hee hee!


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 26, 2011)

Hehe!  I don't often buy clothes.  Because I don't have a job and rarely socialise I live in sweat pants & t-shirts. (Not complaining)  I have a ton of "going out" outfits for clubs - but I don't drink anymore and it's insanely boring to go to a club and drink water.  It's amazing how annoying drunk people are when you're 100% sober and have nothing to cure the annoyance, lol.  I do smoke, but I'm working on quitting.  I always have it in my mind I want to, and then I get some hard ass news that stresses me to the point of no return and smoking seems like my only way out to calm me down and clear my head. :/

  	99% sure is superb.  I thought it was odd that we'd get it the last week of the month, I saw another girl on a blog say that usually UK release dates are the first Thursday of every month so fingers crossed! 

  	Haha - yes, bags are gorgeous but I see no need in paying a ton of money for them - I have kind of the perfect bag in mind, or I did but can't remember it now but I can't find what I'm looking for anywhere. I may just re-purchase the £8 one I got from Matalan.  It's small but has 3 pockets and a good sized middle section with zipper and buckle.  Only complaint is I wish it'd be possible to use it as a shoulder bag, too.  But it packs a lot in there.  When I *did* go out to clubs I'd manage to get in flats, my purse (which is big), my makeup bag with a mini hair brush, lipstick, powder, kabuki, eyeliner etc. my camera and other little bits and pieces in there.  For a small bag it packs a LOT.

  	Random question for everyone though -- if you're in sweat pants & t-shirt or jeans & t-shirt, do you still do makeup? I think it's something I'm having a problem with.  I really do live in them but feel like it'd be weird for me to go out with a full face of makeup & a pretty eye look etc on wearing them.


----------



## anita22 (Jun 26, 2011)

PeachTwist said:


> Random question for everyone though -- if you're in sweat pants & t-shirt or jeans & t-shirt, do you still do makeup? I think it's something I'm having a problem with.  I really do live in them but feel like it'd be weird for me to go out with a full face of makeup & a pretty eye look etc on wearing them.


  	I definitely still do a full face of  makeup when I wear jeans & a t-shirt, but will usually keep it low key, e.g. tinted moisturiser and simple washes of colour. That's just a personal preference though - just wear what you feel comfortable in!




  	On Friday I had to go into London for work and finished early, so I went to Westfield and hit up Inglot. They have their matte shadows in, and they are very pretty - decent pigmentation too. I picked up another 10-pan palette but they have seriously jacked up the prices (I think they were about 30-something and now they're around the 50 mark!! Incredible..). I still got some anyway though as I have relatively few matte shadows in my collection, and then had fun yesterday re-organising the colours in my palettes


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 26, 2011)

I think everyone treats themselves in a different ways the only other place my money goes is on my phone bill! And my contract should be ending soon so I'm going to shop around for a more reasonable priced one!

  	I was thinking that also, and if we do get it early I think it will only be on the MAC site and in stores on the 7th which should be good cause I should be able to get everything from my heavily edited list! Lets just hope I order from Debenhams as planned cause I need points for the Autumn collections!


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 26, 2011)

Ouch and I was thinking of getting some aswell! Did you check how much single eyeshadows cost? I guess £50 is still ok priced considering your getting 10 shadows but I can't believe they hyked up the prices that much all in one go! They should at least try to sneak in the price increase like other brands!


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 26, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> I think everyone treats themselves in a different ways the only other place my money goes is on my phone bill! And my contract should be ending soon so I'm going to shop around for a more reasonable priced one!
> I was thinking that also, and if we do get it early I think it will only be on the MAC site and in stores on the 7th which should be good cause I should be able to get everything from my heavily edited list! Lets just hope I order from Debenhams as planned cause I need points for the Autumn collections!


	I'm sure this sounds awful, but I honestly can't recall the last time I spent £40 on one single thing, ever.  I'm not saying you're wrong or whatever for doing it, to each their own!  I'm just sitting here really trying to rack my brain and then I realised every single thing, apart from my makeup, I buy on sale.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Yes, everyone does!  Life is stressful in my house at the moment but I never allowed myself to treat myself, now I do.  As I'm looking for work I get my benefit payments every 2 weeks.. and every 2 weeks I allow myself to splurge on MAC and the rest I use to help my family out.  I feel like it's a win-win.  I help out, but I also get to treat myself - even if I do feel guilty.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 26, 2011)

Yeah, I'm working on it, I've just sold my Chanel Kaska Beige quad on eBay for £33 which is really good, but you're not supposed to sell used stuff, so it's not that straightforward. The trouble is, I actually like most of my make up, just have too much, so I have a hard time of deciding what to sell, lol. I have a lot of back ups, but I can't make myself get rid of them because they're all limited edition and I'm scared I'll run out and never be able to buy them again, but of of course that's never gonna happen, lol.



PeachTwist said:


> Hehe!  I don't often buy clothes.  Because I don't have a job and rarely socialise I live in sweat pants & t-shirts. (Not complaining)  I have a ton of "going out" outfits for clubs - but I don't drink anymore and it's insanely boring to go to a club and drink water.  It's amazing how annoying drunk people are when you're 100% sober and have nothing to cure the annoyance, lol.  I do smoke, but I'm working on quitting.  I always have it in my mind I want to, and then I get some hard ass news that stresses me to the point of no return and smoking seems like my only way out to calm me down and clear my head. :/
> 99% sure is superb.  I thought it was odd that we'd get it the last week of the month, I saw another girl on a blog say that usually UK release dates are the first Thursday of every month so fingers crossed!
> 
> Haha - yes, bags are gorgeous but I see no need in paying a ton of money for them - I have kind of the perfect bag in mind, or I did but can't remember it now but I can't find what I'm looking for anywhere. I may just re-purchase the £8 one I got from Matalan.  It's small but has 3 pockets and a good sized middle section with zipper and buckle.  Only complaint is I wish it'd be possible to use it as a shoulder bag, too.  But it packs a lot in there.  When I *did* go out to clubs I'd manage to get in flats, my purse (which is big), my makeup bag with a mini hair brush, lipstick, powder, kabuki, eyeliner etc. my camera and other little bits and pieces in there.  For a small bag it packs a LOT.
> ...


	I still do make up even if I don't go anywhere, and I tend to wear casual clothes 99% of the time because I'm a stay at home mum, so I only go to school, Sainsbury's, etc. most times. I have some nice dresses for occasions, but I don't even remember when I last wore one. Haven't been to a wedding in 3 years.


----------



## banana1234 (Jun 26, 2011)

i feel like i spend too much on make up if it goes over one or two items a month, but then again, that all mounts up, and this month i had to buy a few essential items also... i duno, i just hve gone off things at the moment, i dont know if its because i have everything i want, or if it is because now i would rather buy a new brush, or a more expensive item from chanel or guerlain rather than three/four items from the newest collection

  	i dont think i will buy anything from semi precious now, i think i would rather get a couple new brushes at the airport

  	i still want budding beauty lipgelee and summer shower though!

  	anyone remember how much lipgelee's were last time?


----------



## anita22 (Jun 26, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> Ouch and I was thinking of getting some aswell! Did you check how much single eyeshadows cost? I guess £50 is still ok priced considering your getting 10 shadows but I can't believe they hyked up the prices that much all in one go! They should at least try to sneak in the price increase like other brands!


  	Sorry, I'm not sure how much the singles are :-( They only sell a limited range of eyeshadow singles in any case, and for the Freedom System, you cannot buy single pans - you can only buy palettes (though the smallest palette is a duo, so not that bad). If you want a 10 pan palette you can save a bit by getting the 10-pan Freedom palette with the smaller round eyeshadows instead of square pans, which was about 8 quid cheaper I think (sorry, my memory is rubbish - they cost somewhere around the 40-45 mark). The round pans fit MAC palettes too which is nice if you want to mix and match your Inglot and MAC shades. I only got the square pan palette because my other Inglot palettes are all square pans, the new mattes are only in squares, and I heard that the round pans would be discontinued soon. Overall I do still think the price is good compared to MAC, but I think this will be my last Inglot palette unless they come out with new shades.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 26, 2011)

wow! that is not good at how much inglot have raised the prices! how insane is that? although i guess that is what happens when a brand gets super popular like that.

  	i hope everybody is having a great day - are you all enjoying the weather? it's pretty hot and sunny here today!


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 26, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> wow! that is not good at how much inglot have raised the prices! how insane is that? although i guess that is what happens when a brand gets super popular like that.
> 
> i hope everybody is having a great day - are you all enjoying the weather? it's pretty hot and sunny here today!


	To be honest, that's something I really hate about youtube.  I, personally, had never heard of Inglot until the "gurus" did - and now everyone, their mother, sister, aunt, cousin, grandma & dog are obsessed with Inglot - which has caused them to jack up their prices.  I really want to try Inglot, however I can't consider it until they have a website up & on top of that I think it's BS they've jacked up their prices.  Money hungry assholes.  They'd have still made a fortune leaving the prices as they were.  -_-

  	Crappy weather here - but I've been complaining about that on twitter for the past 2 weeks now.  We're coming into week 3 of grey skies and rain.  To make it worse today it's hot, humid and looks ready to down pour.  Superrrr.  Lol.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 26, 2011)

It's very hot and sunny here down south.  That said, we've spent most of the day either sitting in cars or car showrooms, because my husband crashed one of our cars (it's a 16 year old Nissan Micra) and we decided to replace it with a 7 seater. We ended up putting deposit down on a very smart 60 reg VW Sharan, and we'll be able to pick it up end of next week. Exciting!


----------



## rockin (Jun 26, 2011)

Sweltering in the heat here in Kent.  It seems to be getting hotter as the day goes on! 

  	I looked out of my landing window earlier, and was greeted by the sight of one of the men next door stark naked in his garden.  I am so glad I only got a back view!  I think I'm traumatised!


----------



## AndSparkle (Jun 26, 2011)

I was actually going to ask about Inglot prices. Have you got any idea how much the pigments are? I heard about the prices increases the other day and to be honest I'm completely put off by the level of the increases in one go. It's worse then MAC!


----------



## anita22 (Jun 26, 2011)

rockin said:


> The Benefit staff in our House of Fraser are a bit pushy with the sales, too.  You can't just look at anything without them coming up to talk to you about it.


  	I find nothing more off-putting when I'm cosmetics shopping than pushy salespeople... Whenever I travel I always love going into the duty free stores and having complete and utter freedom to browse since there's usually not as many sales people around.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 26, 2011)

anita22 said:


> I find nothing more off-putting when I'm cosmetics shopping than pushy salespeople... Whenever I travel I always love going into the duty free stores and having complete and utter freedom to browse since there's usually not as many sales people around.


  	yeah see i always like to try and be pleasent and helpful without putting pressure on people. i know it's not cosmetics that i sell but i'm still a sales person at the end of the day - i have worked in stores where the managers are super pushy and the staff feel uncomfortable. so then when they work with me i show them my way of selling and they sell more because they and the customer are more relaxed!


----------



## rockin (Jun 26, 2011)

Apparently it was 26 degrees here today.  I'm really not looking forward to tomorrow - the BBC forecast says it's going to be 32 degrees!


----------



## amy_forster (Jun 26, 2011)

Hello! I'm now a married woman with a husband of my very own 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I just thought I'd pop a couple of pictures up for you all to nosey at!


----------



## rockin (Jun 26, 2011)

Aww, congratulations!  You look fab


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 26, 2011)

hun^ you look so pretty! Love your dress!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 26, 2011)

Time to whip out the paddling pool me thinks! Inset day tomorrow, so kids will be at home.



rockin said:


> Apparently it was 26 degrees here today.  I'm really not looking forward to tomorrow - the BBC forecast says it's going to be 32 degrees!


	Amy, big congratulations!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 27, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Amy, big congratulations!


	oohh i used to love getting in the paddling pool as a kid! i bet your kids will have a blast!!


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 27, 2011)

Congratulations, Amy!  You look beautiful!


  	On a happy note for me too (haha) I've placed my Sigma brush order!   4 brushes for £32 inc shipping - I don't think that's too bad tbh.  Not for the quality, I love their brushes.  I bought the F80 (Synthetic flat top kabuki), E50 (Large fluff), E20 (Short Shader) and another E40 blending brush for concealer   Eek!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 27, 2011)

PeachTwist said:


> Congratulations, Amy!  You look beautiful!
> 
> 
> On a happy note for me too (haha) I've placed my Sigma brush order!   4 brushes for £32 inc shipping - I don't think that's too bad tbh.  Not for the quality, I love their brushes.  I bought the F80 (Synthetic flat top kabuki), E50 (Large fluff), E20 (Short Shader) and another E40 blending brush for concealer   Eek!


  	wow! that was good value!!  enjoy your brushes! the hard part is waiting for them to arrive!


----------



## AndSparkle (Jun 27, 2011)

From one Amy to another, Congratulations! I'm loving the dress!


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 27, 2011)

It is - I really do love their brushes.  I have no intention of purchasing MAC brushes for a very long time.  I'm happy with these.  You're right though - the waiting is gonna be insane.

  	I got my nails done today too.  I was trying to wait until Saturday to get them done but when I was on my cleaning frenzy I got a lot of pain from them being so long from growing out so much.. so I have them shorter again and plain and ready to be painted.  I also got my eyebrows threaded for the first - good lord that HURT.  I have a very low pain threshold but eesh.  However - they look AMAZING so I'm not complaining.  Only paid £5 for it too - I think that's pretty good!  All in all, a decent day.  I have a tad more cleaning to do and then I shall get showered, get dinner on and get into bed, lmao.


----------



## rockin (Jun 27, 2011)

e.l.f. Cosmetics ‎50 % OFF EVERYTHING. Minimum Order £25 (before discount).  UK & EU USE Code: SUMMER50  ends: 3pm UK time on 29/06/2011


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 27, 2011)

I officially hate inset days. My children drove me absolutely insane today. I'm already feeling crap (got a cold), I'm also PMT, and they have been so horrible all day to me and to each other, that I'm just exhausted. Also this heat...


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 27, 2011)

not sure if it interests anybody here but i did a review video on a couple of make up books i had bought for the specktra youtube - A book review – the beauty edition

  	oh and can i say that i'm too hot and sticky right now? my fan is just blowing hot air around! i never thought i'd moan about the heat like this! lol!


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 27, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> I officially hate inset days. My children drove me absolutely insane today. I'm already feeling crap (got a cold), I'm also PMT, and they have been so horrible all day to me and to each other, that I'm just exhausted. Also this heat...


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 27, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> I officially hate inset days. My children drove me absolutely insane today. I'm already feeling crap (got a cold), I'm also PMT, and they have been so horrible all day to me and to each other, that I'm just exhausted. Also this heat...


  	oh i'm sorry you are not feeling good and that your kids drove you crazy! not a good combo is it?!


----------



## rockin (Jun 27, 2011)

I always moan about the heat!  We've got the back door and front window open, and the fan on full blast, and it's still too warm.  It's come over very cloudy too, so we might be in for a storm.  Of course, that means it's gotten dark indoors, but I daren't turn the lights on because the moths come in then, and my kids go beserk when there are moths indoors.

  	Anyone else got their kids' teachers on strike on Thursday?  I got an email tonight to say that my daughter's school will be closed because of the strike.  Unfortunately that's the day I've got to accompany my son to his English exam, and there's not enough room in his teacher's car for another person as she keeps loads of stuff on the back seat. I'm not sure what to do.  I don't like to keep asking my parents for favours, especially as my Dad has just found out that although his bowel cancer is now clear he now has liver cancer


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 27, 2011)

Yeah, our school is closed on Thursday.  Thankfully my younger daughter's school trip to the Natural History Museum is still going ahead, so I'll only have the other two at home, but still not great. At least I have my parenting course on Thursday morning and they have a creche, so I'll have 2 child free hours then!

  	So sorry to hear about your Dad. 



rockin said:


> I always moan about the heat!  We've got the back door and front window open, and the fan on full blast, and it's still too warm.  It's come over very cloudy too, so we might be in for a storm.  Of course, that means it's gotten dark indoors, but I daren't turn the lights on because the moths come in then, and my kids go beserk when there are moths indoors.
> 
> Anyone else got their kids' teachers on strike on Thursday?  I got an email tonight to say that my daughter's school will be closed because of the strike.  Unfortunately that's the day I've got to accompany my son to his English exam, and there's not enough room in his teacher's car for another person as she keeps loads of stuff on the back seat. I'm not sure what to do.  I don't like to keep asking my parents for favours, especially as my Dad has just found out that although his bowel cancer is now clear he now has liver cancer


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 27, 2011)

rockin said:


> I always moan about the heat!  We've got the back door and front window open, and the fan on full blast, and it's still too warm.  It's come over very cloudy too, so we might be in for a storm.  Of course, that means it's gotten dark indoors, but I daren't turn the lights on because the moths come in then, and my kids go beserk when there are moths indoors.
> 
> Anyone else got their kids' teachers on strike on Thursday?  I got an email tonight to say that my daughter's school will be closed because of the strike.  Unfortunately that's the day I've got to accompany my son to his English exam, and there's not enough room in his teacher's car for another person as she keeps loads of stuff on the back seat. I'm not sure what to do.  I don't like to keep asking my parents for favours, especially as my Dad has just found out that although his bowel cancer is now clear he now has liver cancer


	I'm so sorry to hear about your Dad.  I hope he gets better.



  	It's also damn roasting here.  It's rained for the past 2 weeks but today it's hot, humid, cloudy and looks like it wants to pour down but won't.  I just need some cool air.  I feel like I'm in a damn oven.

  	My brothers are off school on Thursday too due to the strike.  Which to be honest, I'm annoyed with.  The school year is nearly over meaning we're gonna have to deal with them for like what, 6 weeks straight soon enough?  They don't realise just how fucking annoying children can be when they're bored and it's hot.  They're hot, irritable, and do nothing but cause problems with each other.  Can't be bothered with it, it's too much of a damn headache.. and we always go through way more food when they're off also, BLAH.

  	I'm off to hopefully try and sleep - I've realised I've now been up for 15hrs and I need to crash, my eyes are stinging/burning.  G'night everyone.


----------



## sosdrielle (Jun 27, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> not sure if it interests anybody here but i did a review video on a couple of make up books i had bought for the specktra youtube - A book review – the beauty edition


  	Great video! I have that Rae Morris book as well, I find it very good. She has a new one out now that I want to get. The Nars one didn't pique my interest enough for me to buy it. I have two of Kevyn Aucoin's books, Making Faces and Face Forward. Both are very good and are un-specific about brands like the rae morris one.


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 27, 2011)

rockin said:


> I always moan about the heat!  We've got the back door and front window open, and the fan on full blast, and it's still too warm.  It's come over very cloudy too, so we might be in for a storm.  Of course, that means it's gotten dark indoors, but I daren't turn the lights on because the moths come in then, and my kids go beserk when there are moths indoors.
> 
> Anyone else got their kids' teachers on strike on Thursday?  I got an email tonight to say that my daughter's school will be closed because of the strike.  Unfortunately that's the day I've got to accompany my son to his English exam, and there's not enough room in his teacher's car for another person as she keeps loads of stuff on the back seat. I'm not sure what to do.  I don't like to keep asking my parents for favours, especially as my Dad has just found out that although his bowel cancer is now clear he now has liver cancer


 
  	Sorry to hear about your dad


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 28, 2011)

thanks you! and thanks so much for watching  i will definately be getting the making faces book this next month


----------



## rockin (Jun 28, 2011)

Big thunderstorm happening here right now!  Sounds like it's almost on top of us


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah, same here. I got caught up in one in Guildford earlier, and then again while driving home down the A3 (fun fun fun!) and now there's another one coming, just in time for school run! I feel really bad because the forecast was 24 degrees, so I sent my children to school in summer dresses without cardigans, and I was actually quite cold while shopping in Guildford. 



rockin said:


> Big thunderstorm happening here right now!  Sounds like it's almost on top of us


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 28, 2011)

it has been raining here for a while now which is very refreshing. the sky is crazy dark though


----------



## rockin (Jun 28, 2011)

It went away and came back.  We've had to put the living room light on as it's so dark.  My daughter will be heading home from school soon - I hope the rain holds off for a while.

  	As you say, though, Lou, it is very refreshing, and hopefully will clear the air



  	Edit:  Oh no, it's absolutely chucking it down, and she will be on her way home now


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 28, 2011)

Hope she didn't get too wet. We did, but it's not too cold outside at least.

  	On another note, don't think Semi Precious is coming out this week, no sign of it on the Mac website.

  	Oh and I saw the Sleek Au Naturel palette in Superdrug, but it is very neutral for my liking, so passed on it. No Caribbean palette yet though, never mind, I'll get it next week. Sadly I'm still waiting for the 3 palettes (Jewels, Safari and Oh So Special) I bought from eBay, apparently the seller sposted them today, even though I paid last Wednesday! I don't like it when they just sit on my money and don't post straight away, I always aim to post within 2 days. 



rockin said:


> It went away and came back.  We've had to put the living room light on as it's so dark.  My daughter will be heading home from school soon - I hope the rain holds off for a while.
> 
> As you say, though, Lou, it is very refreshing, and hopefully will clear the air
> 
> ...


----------



## rockin (Jun 28, 2011)

She got soaked through 

  	I hope your Sleek palettes arrive quickly.  I got Chaos and Safari in the post today. 

  	It might be worth asking them in Superdrug if they wouldn't mind having a little look in the drawer under the display - that's where the Caribbean and Oh So Special palettes were hiding in ours, and the new lipsticks.  Unfortunately there was no Au Naturel apart from the brand new tester one on the display stand. 

  	I've been checking the MAC site throughout the day too, as I could have sworn I saw someone post that one of the collections had been brought forward to 30th June (in which case, today would have been the day for online).


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 28, 2011)

I think someone posted that it should be online on the 30th and in store on the 7th but not sure as when I rang a few of my local stores I got mixed responses :s I'm seriously considering skipping most things from this collection to get more Chanel! I love everything I received today  Its not raining here thankfully but it was last night and it was thundering as well! Its cloudy again so I'm guessing the same is going to happen today


----------



## rockin (Jun 28, 2011)

If it is going to be online on 30th, I hope it is early in the day, as I have to accompany my son to his exam in the afternoon.  From experience, I know I can't get a signal on my mobile broadband dongle from the exam centre - that's how I missed out on an ebay bargain recently


----------



## fleur de lis (Jun 28, 2011)

We've had thunderstorms here today too.



LMD84 said:


> it has been raining here for a while now which is very refreshing. the sky is crazy dark though



 	Lou - do you know when we're getting the upcoming Mac collections (the ones following semi-precious?) Also, do you know when we're getting the Chanel Fall collection? I checked the release date thread but couldn't find the info.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 28, 2011)

fleur de lis said:


> Lou - do you know when we're getting the upcoming Mac collections (the ones following semi-precious?) Also, do you know when we're getting the Chanel Fall collection? I checked the release date thread but couldn't find the info.


  	the chanel fall collection is august i believe but not sure on a date yet. and i shall update the thread with the mac info. sorry i have been slacking with that because i'm juggling lots of other bits too!


----------



## fleur de lis (Jun 28, 2011)

Awesome that Chanel is coming in August and don't worry about the thread - I wasn't meaning to hassle you or anything!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 28, 2011)

no it's good that you did!! i forgot to be honest. i have lots that i juggle here so sometimes i might forget about some things. sorry! but i shall make sure that i update it tomorrow with release dates for you all


----------



## fleur de lis (Jun 29, 2011)

You are a star, thank you!


LMD84 said:


> no it's good that you did!! i forgot to be honest. i have lots that i juggle here so sometimes i might forget about some things. sorry! but i shall make sure that i update it tomorrow with release dates for you all


----------



## rockin (Jun 30, 2011)

Big Bounce "Trophy" is sold out.  It seems the new look MAC site doesn't say something is sold out when you hover over it - you actually have to click on the item to see that


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 30, 2011)

rockin said:


> Big Bounce "Trophy" is sold out.  It seems the new look MAC site doesn't say something is sold out when you hover over it - you actually have to click on the item to see that


  	oh how random. i am surprised any sold out to be honest.

  	also i spent my evening with my neighbour last night. her husband has gone away for a bit (he's in the raf) so i was keeping her company by having a chat and playing with baby kittens! one week old now and the are sooo cute!  because of this i did not update the release dates  but i will do it tonight because i have more time. sorry for being so poop guys!


----------



## rockin (Jun 30, 2011)

Aww, tiny kittens are so cute!  I have to steer well clear, though, as I am allergic to cats.

  	I am wondering if the reason for Trophy selling out is Liba's post about using it as a base for Semi-Precious shadows?


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 30, 2011)

rockin said:


> Aww, tiny kittens are so cute!  I have to steer well clear, though, as I am allergic to cats.
> 
> I am wondering if the reason for Trophy selling out is Liba's post about using it as a base for Semi-Precious shadows?


  	yeah they are so funny! they just keep wiggling around and they make funny meows! like little squeaks! their ears look silly too because they are very small and almost flat to their heads at the moment. they still haven't really opened their eyes yet though but i can't wait to see when they do!

  	and yes perhaps that is right! maybe Liba did have something to do with it


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 30, 2011)

Yeah, I was wondering about that too.

  	Aaw, baby kittens, so adorable. Our "baby" kitten is a big heffalump now, he's 7 and a half months and weighs about 4 kg! He's gonna be a big boy for sure. He's still very cute and mischievous though, but definitely not a baby anymore. We're planning on getting another one (a young one like he was when we got him) in August as my oldest really wants a kitten too. Paws is my younger daughter's kitten and she's very possessive of him, and my oldest really feels left out, bless her. Oh well, another kitten can't really make that much of a difference to a family of 6!


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 30, 2011)

rockin said:


> Aww, tiny kittens are so cute!  I have to steer well clear, though, as I am allergic to cats.
> 
> I am wondering if the *reason for Trophy selling out is Liba's post about using it as a base for Semi-Precious shadows?*



 	I think that maybe the reason it sold out as well^ And it only took a month for one item from the collection to sell out! Fingers crossed that Semi Precious sell out slowly as well - can't afford to buy everything I want in one go!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 30, 2011)

Fear not, everything is still available at Debenhams!

  	Ohh I've just got my Nails Inc order including 3 glitter crackle top coats: gold, turquoise and purple! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So pretty! Funny though as I hardly wear nail polish, but since there's not many make up products I want at the moment (have just picked up a ton of things from Accessorize though), I'm buying nail polish. Oh dear...


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 30, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Fear not, everything is still available at Debenhams!
> 
> Ohh I've just got my Nails Inc order including 3 glitter crackle top coats: gold, turquoise and purple!
> 
> ...



 	I've wanted to try the purple crackle polish since they were released! I've been buying quite a few polishes these days but I change my nails every few days if I can be bothered!


----------



## rockin (Jun 30, 2011)

There was an elderly lady where I went with my son to do his exam this afternoon.  She was there waiting for her grandson.  I couldn't help noticing that she was wearing a dark pink/red nail varnish with silver crackle polish over it, and I was so tempted to ask her about it! I hope she didn't notice me staring lol.

  	The exam was an online one, and we got the results straight after.  He passed his English level 1 with 93%   His teacher is putting him in for his level 2 next week.

  	I'm glad to see that Semi-Precious and Fashion Flower didn't launch while I was out.  I tried again, and got an internet connection momentarily, but then it went and I couldn't get it back


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 30, 2011)

Wow, what a cool lady.  I could never imagine my Mum ever wearing red nailpolish with gold crackle over it. 

  	Wow, congrats to your son!



rockin said:


> There was an elderly lady where I went with my son to do his exam this afternoon.  She was there waiting for her grandson.  I couldn't help noticing that she was wearing a dark pink/red nail varnish with silver crackle polish over it, and I was so tempted to ask her about it! I hope she didn't notice me staring lol.
> 
> The exam was an online one, and we got the results straight after.  He passed his English level 1 with 93%   His teacher is putting him in for his level 2 next week.
> 
> I'm glad to see that Semi-Precious and Fashion Flower didn't launch while I was out.  I tried again, and got an internet connection momentarily, but then it went and I couldn't get it back


----------



## AndSparkle (Jun 30, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Fear not, everything is still available at Debenhams!
> 
> Ohh I've just got my Nails Inc order including 3 glitter crackle top coats: gold, turquoise and purple!
> 
> ...


	are these the new ones they released a few days ago? Can you post swatches and let me know what they're like? I purchased the Models Own silver crackle and it was crap.. so I don't want any more bad experience with so called 'glitter' crackles.


----------



## rockin (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks!  I'm very proud of him 

  	I don't think my Mum has ever worn nail polish, and she's 67 now.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 30, 2011)

Yes, these are the new ones. I didn't have a problem with the Models Own one, what did you dislike about it?

  	I can't promies swatches, because I don't have much time to do various different nails, but I'll let you know what I think when I've managed to try them out.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 30, 2011)

Mine occasionally wears some very light pink barely there nail polish, but that's all. Then again, she's only ever worn tinted moisturiser and lipstick, nothing else on her face either.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 30, 2011)

that's awesome that you saw an older lady rocking crackle polish! my mum is in her 50's now and i don't think she has ever really worn nail polish. she used to wear make up but i never saw any polish in her stash!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 1, 2011)

Selena Gomez ‘Who Says’ music video tutorial - my latest video is up. i guess it shows what a teeny bopper i am! lol!


----------



## AndSparkle (Jul 3, 2011)

Is it me or is Inglot a lot smaller then you think?


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 3, 2011)

AndSparkle said:


> Is it me or is Inglot a lot smaller then you think?


  	oh did you have a nice time?!


----------



## AndSparkle (Jul 3, 2011)

Yeah, it was awesome, although slightly underwhelming cause I don't think they had many of the eyeshadows. But oh well, I got my flakie polishes and and managed to get a sneaky picture of all the prices of the freedom palettes so I know how much they cost now!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 4, 2011)

AndSparkle said:


> Yeah, it was awesome, although slightly underwhelming cause I don't think they had many of the eyeshadows. But oh well, I got my flakie polishes and and managed to get a sneaky picture of all the prices of the freedom palettes so I know how much they cost now!


	excellent! do share you sneaky picture with us! hee hee!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 4, 2011)

In case you haven't seen it on the Semi Precious thread: Semi Precious and Fashion Flower are now online at Debenhams!

  	I've just placed a massive order, hope it'll be here by Thursday.


----------



## Alisha1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Free shipping code for the MAC site is *Survey10* 

  	The Beauty Balm is also up but has sold out! That was fast...


----------



## AndSparkle (Jul 4, 2011)

Since when did collections come up on monday? Hopefully some of the sized to go collection will still be available on Friday when I get some money!


----------



## PeachTwist (Jul 4, 2011)

Just thought I'd add to it: Semi Precious and Fashion Flower are both on MAC's website.  Came online about 2hrs ago.

  	I placed my order straight away - I figure if it ships today I'll get it Wednesday but if not I should definitely have it Thursday.  Very, very happy!


----------



## Alisha1 (Jul 4, 2011)

AndSparkle said:


> Since when did collections come up on monday? Hopefully some of the sized to go collection will still be available on Friday when I get some money!



 	This is the first time its launched on monday as far as I'm aware  I'm sure Sized to Go is all perm


----------



## AndSparkle (Jul 4, 2011)

First time for me too, and I've been following MAC for 3-4 years now. Bit unexpected.. although they normally do start to play around with release dates in summer.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 4, 2011)

how random! i checked twitter and saw the collection was online. so i got a cp for somebody and also for myself the coral blush and summer shower lipstick. the rest of my sp goodies should arrive today or tomorrow thanks to Janice sending me the samples


----------



## PeachTwist (Jul 4, 2011)

So...

  	Not that I'm impatient or anything...

  	But my MAC order has changed from "Processing" to "In Warehouse" d'ya think that means it may get shipped today or will I have to wait until tomorrow?  I mean, I DID order it 6hrs ago.. surely it should be ready to go by now...right?... Right?


----------



## rockin (Jul 4, 2011)

PeachTwist said:


> So...
> 
> Not that I'm impatient or anything...
> 
> But my MAC order has changed from "Processing" to "In Warehouse" d'ya think that means it may get shipped today or will I have to wait until tomorrow?  I mean, I DID order it 6hrs ago.. surely it should be ready to go by now...right?... Right?


	Here's MAC's description of what the different statuses mean






_*Order Status*

	Check the status of your most recent orders by visiting the My Orders page in the My Account section. This is the easiest and fastest way to get the most current information regarding your origins.co.uk orders.

*Order Status Descriptions*

*Processing: *Your order is currently being processed into our warehouse system. Your order should appear as 'In Warehouse' status within 3 hours of the order being confirmed as accepted.

*In Warehouse: *The order is now being managed by our Warehouse team, who will select, pick and package your order in time for dispatch.

*Dispatched: *Our courier, DHL, has collected your order from our warehouse and is in the process of delivering it to you. You may track this delivery with DHL by clicking on the 'DHL' link in the Tracking column. _


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 4, 2011)

these days mac take a couple of days before actually despatching the goods. i am currently hoping that maybe debenhams get the bb cream so i can order from there and get beauty points!


----------



## Alisha1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Standard delivery from the mac site should be despatched tomorrow and (fingers crossed) delivered on wednesday. Usually Debenhams orders are the same but I'm abit sceptical as no one has received a confirmation email :s


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 4, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> Standard delivery from the mac site should be despatched tomorrow and (fingers crossed) delivered on wednesday. Usually Debenhams orders are the same but I'm abit sceptical as no one has received a confirmation email :s



 	i got a conformation email about my order... not sure when it came through but just checked and one was there.


----------



## PeachTwist (Jul 4, 2011)

rockin said:


> *Dispatched: *Our courier, DHL, has collected your order from our warehouse and is in the process of delivering it to you. You may track this delivery with DHL by clicking on the 'DHL' link in the Tracking column.


  	Thanks - it was more a case of wondering if DHL will pick it up tonight or tomorrow though, just 'cause I'm ridic impatient and stupidly excited lol.


----------



## Alisha1 (Jul 4, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> i got a conformation email about my order... not sure when it came through but just checked and one was there.


	From Debenhams? Thats strange all I received was a standard 'thank you for your order' email, usually this is followed by a confirmation email which is sent a few minutes after - max. But this time I did not receive one :/


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 4, 2011)

lol! i always get stupidly excited to get goodies!


----------



## PeachTwist (Jul 4, 2011)

I do too - but not nearly as much as I am this time.

  	I missed the hype over Surf Baby and managed to get all the shadows I wanted from it with no problem, but missed on My Paradise and Hibiscus..

  	But this time I've been around for the build-up to the collection, hearing about the products, looking at swatches, looking at other peoples wish lists and really trying to figure out what I want from FF and SP.  So of course with all the build-up, especially about Ever Hip, I was actually fumbling trying to make sure I got everything quick enough in absolute terror I'd miss it.  Which is ridiculous as it hadn't even properly been put on the website yet. It was only in the lipstick drop down menu.  But I was fumbling with my mouse and my laptop keys trying to press "add to bag" quick enough and waiting for it to load and rushing to checkout.. and my hands were literally trembling trying to type in all my card details.  I thought I was about to jump out of my skin to be honest, I was such a bag of nerves thinking I'd miss it all.

  	Of course, this all seems totally ridiculous over make-up, but I don't think I've ever been so hyped about anything apart from the Ripe Peach blush ombre - which I only got because I happened to be on the website when it went live and ended up missing out on Azalea Blossom.

  	In any case.  Afterwards, I literally danced around my house.  No joke.  I squealed and danced and my mother looked at me like I was on crack.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <-- Not even a joke, that's how I looked.

  	So yes. I'm quite impatient at the moment and stupidly excited.  All this shit better live up to my expectations after all this, lmao.


----------



## Sweetoothj (Jul 4, 2011)

PeachTwist said:


> I do too - but not nearly as much as I am this time.
> I missed the hype over Surf Baby and managed to get all the shadows I wanted from it with no problem, but missed on My Paradise and Hibiscus..
> 
> But this time I've been around for the build-up to the collection, hearing about the products, looking at swatches, looking at other peoples wish lists and really trying to figure out what I want from FF and SP.  So of course with all the build-up, especially about Ever Hip, I was actually fumbling trying to make sure I got everything quick enough in absolute terror I'd miss it.  Which is ridiculous as it hadn't even properly been put on the website yet. It was only in the lipstick drop down menu.  But I was fumbling with my mouse and my laptop keys trying to press "add to bag" quick enough and waiting for it to load and rushing to checkout.. and my hands were literally trembling trying to type in all my card details.  I thought I was about to jump out of my skin to be honest, I was such a bag of nerves thinking I'd miss it all.
> ...


 
	LOL!!!
  	I couldnt get on the internet all day at work so I didnt find out about SP being up until I got home from my friends house.  What a nice surprise!! I'm very happy that all that I wanted was there and I managed to place my order and get it out of the way   Here's hopeing that everyones orders go without a hitch and they come quickly hehe!!


----------



## Alisha1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Everything is still in stock from both SP and FF collections on the mac site but I think thats just because it came out a day earlier than was expected. I think Ever Hip will sell out first considering how fast it went from the Debenhams site!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 5, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> Everything is still in stock from both SP and FF collections on the mac site but I think thats just because it came out a day earlier than was expected. I think Ever Hip will sell out first considering how fast it went from the Debenhams site!


  	yeah i think ever hip will go too. i have not actually bothered to buy it. i am going shopping next week with another specktra member. if it happens to be in stock at the mac place i will buy it, if not i am not too fussed


----------



## PeachTwist (Jul 5, 2011)

Yeah I just checked, everything is still in stock on the MAC website.  Guarantee Ever Hip goes.  I'm actually very surprised it is still in stock but I suppose that will be because it came out early.

  	My order is still "In Warehouse" which means I'll get it Thursday probably lol.  *twiddles thumbs*


----------



## Sweetoothj (Jul 5, 2011)

[quote name="PeachTwist" url="/forum/thread/174828/uk-release-dates-discussion-all-brands-welcome/990#post_2138367"]Yeah I just checked, everything is still in stock on the MAC website.  Guarantee Ever Hip goes.  I'm actually very surprised it is still in stock but I suppose that will be because it came out early.

My order is still "In Warehouse" which means I'll get it Thursday probably lol.  *twiddles thumbs*
[/quote]  Just checked my order and the status now says in warehouse!! Gosh I'm not gonna get any work done today hahaha!! I also ordered some additional acrylic storage from muji to accomodate my growing collection hehe, so exciting!!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 5, 2011)

Still haven't had an e-mail from Debenhams, not even a confirmation one, but they have taken the money off my credit card, so I'm sure it's all fine. Would love to have it tomorrow, but we'll see. Must be impatient, lol. 

  	By the way, I have a feeling Ever Hip might not have sold out rather than not ever been in stock on Debenhams, and I think it's likely to appear on there soon.


----------



## rockin (Jul 5, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Still haven't had an e-mail from Debenhams, not even a confirmation one, but they have taken the money off my credit card, so I'm sure it's all fine. Would love to have it tomorrow, but we'll see. Must be impatient, lol.
> 
> By the way, I have a feeling Ever Hip might not have sold out rather than not ever been in stock on Debenhams, and I think it's likely to appear on there soon.



 	It allowed me to put Ever Hip in my basket and check out with it yesterday, and it's on the "Thank you for your order" email


----------



## Alisha1 (Jul 5, 2011)

I received my dispatch email from Debenhams in the morning  Should get my goodies tomorrow! Hopefully my MAC order will dispatch today as well. Ever Hip and Groundcover have sold out on the MAC site...I was considering Ground cover as well just never thought it would sell out!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh really? That was really quick then. May still be back though. Not that I need it, already have it from Liberty of London. 



rockin said:


> It allowed me to put Ever Hip in my basket and check out with it yesterday, and it's on the "Thank you for your order" email


	Still no dispatch e-mail. Wouldn't normally mind a bit of delay, but since others have had theirs I want mine now too!


----------



## PeachTwist (Jul 5, 2011)

Yayyy!  Mine is still in Warehouse, I don't know why I keep checking thinking it's going to change within a couple hours. But the first thing I did when I woke up is turned my laptop on to check it's status.  I never really get dispatch e-mails anymore so the only way I know it's been sent is through checking.



Alisha1 said:


> I received my dispatch email from Debenhams in the morning  Should get my goodies tomorrow! Hopefully my MAC order will dispatch today as well. Ever Hip and Groundcover have sold out on the MAC site...I was considering Ground cover as well just never thought it would sell out!


----------



## PeachTwist (Jul 5, 2011)

Now I'm beginning to wonder why the hell I didn't order from Debenhams.  I don't know why.. I really don't.  You guys get things dispatched so much quicker.  But at the same time I was so busy refreshing the MAC site just trying to make sure I got my stuff I hadn't even thought about checking Debenhams until after I'd ordered & saw Anitacska's blog post saying it was up. Doh!


----------



## charlotte366 (Jul 5, 2011)

I made my order this morning from Debenhams, decided I wanted the beauty points to put towards the Chanel Fall collection!

  	Couldn't decide what I wanted, I liked the look of the MSF's but don't always reach for them, I decided I have enough already and didn't need anymore. I also passed on the mineral eyeshadows.

  	I ended up getting the pink and coral blushes, I wear blush every day and know that I will use these a lot!

  	I also picked up the 128 and 234 brushes.

  	I wanted to grab groundcover from Fashion flower, but its sold out, im a taupe lover so quite dissappointed by it being sold out so quick!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I didn't think it would be that popular!


----------



## rockin (Jul 5, 2011)

No dispatch email for me yet, either.

  	I did order Groundcover, because it was unique to this collection and unlike anything I already have.  As I understand it, Bows & Curtseys is supposed to be coming out with the International Exclusive bit of Cinematics as well, only in pan form, so I am taking a chance and waiting for that as it should be cheaper.  It does worry me a bit that we haven't had any further information on that collection, though - no release date or colour descriptions yet.


----------



## Alisha1 (Jul 5, 2011)

charlotte366 said:


> I made my order this morning from Debenhams, decided *I wanted the beauty points to put towards the Chanel Fall collection!*
> 
> Couldn't decide what I wanted, I liked the look of the MSF's but don't always reach for them, I decided I have enough already and didn't need anymore. I also passed on the mineral eyeshadows.
> 
> ...


	Snap! Me too! 
  	You can check if Groundcover is still in stock on the Debenhams site? I have a feeling that MAC had really less stock of it as its not even sold out on the US site, hopefully they will restock


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 5, 2011)

My Lancome blush arrived today (the one from the summer collection we never got) and it's so pretty! Too afraid to touch it right now, will just stare for it for a while. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Still waiting for my dispatch e-mail from Debenhams... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	On a completely different note: I went into labour around this time 10 years ago. My daughter was born at 6.55 am the following day.


----------



## PeachTwist (Jul 5, 2011)

I don't remember the last time I got a dispatch e-mail from them.  The tracking code just usually randomly appears - but oddly I always find mine up there at night.  Usually I order on a Saturday and I get it on the... Tuesday I think.. so ... realistically, I should have it tomorrow.  Hopefully!  I wish I'd paid for over night shipping or something, this is driving me nuts.



Anitacska said:


> My Lancome blush arrived today (the one from the summer collection we never got) and it's so pretty! Too afraid to touch it right now, will just stare for it for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PeachTwist (Jul 5, 2011)

Groundcover is BACK IN STOCK on MAC website. - as is Ever Hip if you want it & didn't get it.


----------



## charlotte366 (Jul 5, 2011)

PeachTwist said:


> Groundcover is BACK IN STOCK on MAC website. - as is Ever Hip if you want it & didn't get it.


	I Love you!

  	My shopping for the day is complete and my debit card is heading back into the freezer tonight!

  	I just picked up groundcover to keep my taupe obession happy, I don't have a matte one, I can deal with slightly chalky as the swatches just look divine!

  	I also have just made a yaby cosmetics order for some pearl paints and a palette in addition to my semi precious order earlier.

  	the only thing that I have to get this month, is the sleek carribean collection coming out tomorrow/thursday, then I am NOT SPENDING until the chanel fall collection!

  	I am soo happy right now!


----------



## Sweetoothj (Jul 5, 2011)

charlotte366 said:


> I Love you!
> My shopping for the day is complete and my debit card is heading back into the freezer tonight!
> 
> I just picked up groundcover to keep my taupe obession happy, I don't have a matte one, I can deal with slightly chalky as the swatches just look divine!
> ...


 
	This is what I'm trying to achieve!! Lol!!

  	Is it just me but when you've added things to your basket on Debenhams and you click continue shopping to add more you have to navigate through the menus again to get back to where you were.  I find that rather irritating......does this happen to anyone else?


----------



## Alisha1 (Jul 5, 2011)

PeachTwist said:


> Groundcover is BACK IN STOCK on MAC website. - as is Ever Hip if you want it & didn't get it.



 	Yay! I'm going to swatch it on thursday and may pick it up! Also want to get my first MAC brush...maybe the 234 or the 239 - of course I want both but as there are other LE things I may want the 239 can wait!


----------



## Alisha1 (Jul 5, 2011)

Sweetoothj said:


> This is what I'm trying to achieve!! Lol!!
> Is it just me but when you've added things to your basket on Debenhams and you click continue shopping to add more you have to navigate through the menus again to get back to where you were.  I find that rather irritating......does this happen to anyone else?


	I find the Debenhams site frustrating also as you have to add some items to the basket to find out if its in stock or not, also they always take me to the basket whenever I add something which can get annoying!


----------



## Sweetoothj (Jul 5, 2011)

[quote name="Alisha1" url="/forum/thread/174828/uk-release-dates-discussion-all-brands-welcome/1020#post_2138471"]


I find the Debenhams site frustrating also as you have to add some items to the basket to find out if its in stock or not, also they always take me to the basket whenever I add something which can get annoying! 
 
[/quote]  Glad to know it wasnt something I was doing or had missed!  Oh if anyone likes bodyshop stuff, there are 2 pencil eyeliners as a gift on Aug Instyle one black and the other marine blue


----------



## PeachTwist (Jul 5, 2011)

Just thought I'd let you guys ALSO know..

  	If you missed them..

  	Surf Baby lipsticks in HIBISCUS and BUST OUT! are back in stock on the UK website - I have NO idea how or why - I just know they are!


----------



## Alisha1 (Jul 5, 2011)

PeachTwist said:


> Just thought I'd let you guys ALSO know..
> 
> If you missed them..
> 
> Surf Baby lipsticks in HIBISCUS and BUST OUT! are back in stock on the UK website - I have NO idea how or why - I just know they are!


  	I saw these as well yesterday when I went to order my FF goodies - surprised hibiscus was there and Naturally Eccentric was not!


----------



## PeachTwist (Jul 5, 2011)

Me too! I mean.. it was probably the quickest selling item apart from My Paradise.  In any case, I made sure to get it. HAH. So now I have Ever Hip AND Hibiscus. I feel like I should pull a Charlie Sheen and say "I'm winning" haha.  I was so disappointed I'd missed it.  I don't even know what made me check.  Probably the fact I was in the Canadian website and saw they had lipsticks from past collections (including Fabulous Felines, wtf?) and I figured I'd check the UK site to see what was around.  In any case, my next task is to *try* and find Riveting Rose and Spitfire l/s's without paying evilbay prices.  Riveting Rose is on Canadian website, but blah!


----------



## PeachTwist (Jul 5, 2011)

I just called MAC to see if it was possible to have my Hibiscus put into the same box as my other stuff - nope. It'll be shipped tomorrow. HOWEVER - my FF and SP stuff shipped today - YAY!


----------



## Alisha1 (Jul 5, 2011)

PeachTwist said:


> I just called MAC to see if it was possible to have my Hibiscus put into the same box as my other stuff - nope. It'll be shipped tomorrow. HOWEVER - my FF and SP stuff shipped today - YAY!



 	MY MAC order has also been despatched! YAY!


----------



## rockin (Jul 5, 2011)

Sweetoothj said:


> This is what I'm trying to achieve!! Lol!!
> Is it just me but when you've added things to your basket on Debenhams and you click continue shopping to add more you have to navigate through the menus again to get back to where you were.  I find that rather irritating......does this happen to anyone else?



 	Yep, I found that rather annoying, too.


  	I've just received my order update from Debenhams.  All but one thing is marked as 'despatched'.  One item, one of the MES (but it doesn't say which one) says "Supplier Order - In Progress", which I hope means I will get it eventually.

  	Matching up the "Thank you for your order" mail with this one, it does seem it's probably Unsurpassable that isn't currently available.


  	My MAC order still says "In Warehouse", but it's usually late in the evening before mine changes to despatched anyway.  Sometimes I get an email, sometimes I don't.


----------



## PeachTwist (Jul 5, 2011)

Omg! Thank you! -- Now to hope it stays in stock 'cause I'm so damn poor I can't afford it until the 16th! Ahhhhhh! 

  	Yay for your order being dispatched too!  So happy!



Alisha1 said:


> MY MAC order has also been despatched! YAY!


 
  	I also forgot to mention the lady on the phone said if you order from MAC before 12pm it gets shipped the same day, afterwards it's the day after.  They also seemed to have changed couriers as my tracking code is with "Yodel" now and not DHL?  Whatever "Yodel" is, lol.  So maybe they won't forge my signature anymore?  Haha.


----------



## rockin (Jul 5, 2011)

PeachTwist said:


> I also forgot to mention the lady on the phone said if you order from MAC before 12pm it gets shipped the same day, afterwards it's the day after.  They also seemed to have changed couriers as my tracking code is with "Yodel" now and not DHL?  Whatever "Yodel" is, lol.  So maybe they won't forge my signature anymore?  Haha.


	Yodel is the new name for DHL, as they were bought out I believe.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 5, 2011)

Just click on the Back arrow on your browser and it takes you back to where you were without losing what's in your basket.



rockin said:


> Yep, I found that rather annoying, too.
> 
> 
> I've just received my order update from Debenhams.  All but one thing is marked as 'despatched'.  *One item, one of the MES (but it doesn't say which one) says "Supplier Order - In Progress", which I hope means I will get it eventually.*
> ...


----------



## Alisha1 (Jul 5, 2011)

PeachTwist said:


> I also forgot to mention the lady on the phone said if you order from MAC before 12pm it gets shipped the same day, afterwards it's the day after.  They also seemed to have changed couriers as my tracking code is with "Yodel" now and not DHL?  Whatever "Yodel" is, lol.  So maybe they won't forge my signature anymore?  Haha.


	Its a shame they put up new collections after 12pm!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 5, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> Its a shame they put up new collections after 12pm!


  	yup! but maybe one day they will do it early! i think that naughty nauticals came online quite early when that was released...


----------



## PeachTwist (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh okay - thanks.  Guess we'll see if I don't sign for it myself and yet it has my signature.



  	On another note: My sigma order arrived.  One of them has something sticky in the bristles and although I washed it - it's not coming out.  Also was sent a free small E25 as you get with any purchase over $30 and the bristles on it are splayed everywhere.  Washing & trying to reshape it has done nothing.  I've e-mailed Sigma about it and I'm still waiting for a reply.  I'll be annoyed if they want me to pay to return it to them & what not.  Their mess up, not mine but I get the feeling it'll happen.  We'll see.  So much for doing a good first impressions blog post on them.  I'll just wait until I hear from them before I make the post & let people know what they say.  Hmm.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 5, 2011)

honestly i have never been overly wowed by sigma brushes. i think some are great but others are terrible. their version of the mac 224 for example - it is really splayed out and quite scratchy feeling on the skin. my mac one has kept it's shape for years and feels soft. i love how cheap sigma is but sometimes i feel that the quality people don't check everything.


----------



## Alisha1 (Jul 5, 2011)

PeachTwist said:


> On another note: My sigma order arrived.  One of them has something sticky in the bristles and although I washed it - it's not coming out.  Also was sent a free small E25 as you get with any purchase over $30 and the bristles on it are splayed everywhere.  Washing & trying to reshape it has done nothing.  I've e-mailed Sigma about it and I'm still waiting for a reply.  I'll be annoyed if they want me to pay to return it to them & what not.  Their mess up, not mine but I get the feeling it'll happen.  We'll see.  So much for doing a good first impressions blog post on them.  I'll just wait until I hear from them before I make the post & let people know what they say.  Hmm.



 	^Thats strange - hope they sort it out for you! If they don't reply maybe you could try ringing them if they have a number as it might be quicker


----------



## PeachTwist (Jul 5, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> honestly i have never been overly wowed by sigma brushes. i think some are great but others are terrible. their version of the mac 224 for example - it is really splayed out and quite scratchy feeling on the skin. my mac one has kept it's shape for years and feels soft. i love how cheap sigma is but sometimes i feel that the quality people don't check everything.



 	Really?  That's such a shame.  I've always loved their brushes.  The version I have of the 224 isn't scratchy at all.  It's soft, blends well, and hasn't splayed out at all.  I'd buy MAC ones if I could afford them, but until I find a job I can't so I make do with what I can.  I really do love my sigma brushes but I'm really upset about these 2.  The other 3 are superb from what I can tell though.  I'll see how they work once they've dried.  Just wish they'd reply to my e-mail.


----------



## PeachTwist (Jul 5, 2011)

Yeah - I'll give them until tomorrow, possibly Thursday and if I haven't heard anything I'll try to find a number to contact them.



Alisha1 said:


> ^Thats strange - hope they sort it out for you! If they don't reply maybe you could try ringing them if they have a number as it might be quicker


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 5, 2011)

PeachTwist said:


> Really?  That's such a shame.  I've always loved their brushes.  The version I have of the 224 isn't scratchy at all.  It's soft, blends well, and hasn't splayed out at all.  I'd buy MAC ones if I could afford them, but until I find a job I can't so I make do with what I can.  I really do love my sigma brushes but I'm really upset about these 2.  The other 3 are superb from what I can tell though.  I'll see how they work once they've dried.  Just wish they'd reply to my e-mail.


  	yeah see that's what i mean about the quality control not being there - lots of others say their version of the 224 is fine too!!


----------



## PeachTwist (Jul 5, 2011)

I do! I'm so sorry yours sucked!   Funnily enough - the one with the sticky stuff in it is a 2nd 224 one.  I wanted it for concealer.. I did notice it shaped differently to my first, also.  Odd.  I hope if they replace it it looks like my other one or at least works well.  Excited to try the F80 though. It's so fudging soft it's insane!


----------



## PeachTwist (Jul 5, 2011)

Neko, my cat.. has gone missing.  I know this really isn't the right place for this but at the moment I just don't care.

  	We've looked everywhere.  Every single place he could possibly squeeze his tiny little body into.  We've torn the house apart.  We've looked in the backyard amongst stuff piled out there and he isn't there.. I looked out the front of my house and I can't find him.  I've tried calling his name, I'm unable to call it too loudly as it's nearly midnight and my neighbours would complain but loud enough that he would hear it.  I feel horrible.  I left the back door open just for a few minutes to cool the downstairs down a little bit.  He's an indoor cat, I adopted him, the shelter specifically said he would have to be an indoor cat and that he couldn't be an outdoor cat or an indoor and outdoor cat.. and he's gone.

  	He has a microchip, but no name tag.. as I'd never thought of him ever going outside so I didn't get him one.  He's only microchipped because the shelter does that for every animal they take in.  He does have a collar, with a bell, so I'd know if he was outside and stuck somewhere 'cause I'd be able to hear the slight jingle.  The other problem is this neighbourhood has so many outdoor cats that no one would even notice a different cat around.  They wouldn't find him and think he's missing, or think to take him anywhere to be scanned.. he'd be left.

  	I really just want to cry.  I'm so upset but I can't bring myself to cry because if I do I won't stop.  I don't want to sleep - it feels strange without him here.  It hurts, I'm so upset.  I just.. don't even know what to do or where to look.

  	Sorry for rambling and being off topic.


----------



## Alisha1 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hope you find your cat hun, if he is microchipped can you not track him?


----------



## amy_forster (Jul 5, 2011)

PeachTwist said:


> Neko, my cat.. has gone missing.  I know this really isn't the right place for this but at the moment I just don't care.
> 
> We've looked everywhere.  Every single place he could possibly squeeze his tiny little body into.  We've torn the house apart.  We've looked in the backyard amongst stuff piled out there and he isn't there.. I looked out the front of my house and I can't find him.  I've tried calling his name, I'm unable to call it too loudly as it's nearly midnight and my neighbours would complain but loud enough that he would hear it.  I feel horrible.  I left the back door open just for a few minutes to cool the downstairs down a little bit.  He's an indoor cat, I adopted him, the shelter specifically said he would have to be an indoor cat and that he couldn't be an outdoor cat or an indoor and outdoor cat.. and he's gone.
> 
> ...




	Don't worry about being off topic chick, I'm sure noone will mind  I know the worry you're feeling though. We have 2 house cats of our own and also currently have a foster cat that we are caring for for a lady who is in a womens refuge. We recently thought that the foster cat had got out (so not even our own cat!) and we tore the house apart, went outside and spent what felt like an eternity looking for her, only to find her under the bed in the tiniest gap that we didn't even know was there!!! And as for one of our 2 going missing, I don't know what I'd do, I think I'd go mad looking! Take 5 minutes to breathe & then have a calm (as calm as you can be in the situation) look around, you might find him in the most ridiculous of places!!! Have you tried any wardrobes or cupboards he may have got himself into? Maybe leave the door open for a bit longer too (although keep an eye on it as he may be hidden somewhere in the house!) as you might be surprised and Neko may well find his own way home 

  	One other thing to do is have a look on catchat.org/forum as they are amazing. There's people from all over the country and they're a fab bunch  If you can post pictures or even just a description they will all do their best to help your fur baby find his way back home!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 6, 2011)

amy_forster said:


> Don't worry about being off topic chick, I'm sure noone will mind  I know the worry you're feeling though. We have 2 house cats of our own and also currently have a foster cat that we are caring for for a lady who is in a womens refuge. We recently thought that the foster cat had got out (so not even our own cat!) and we tore the house apart, went outside and spent what felt like an eternity looking for her, only to find her under the bed in the tiniest gap that we didn't even know was there!!! And as for one of our 2 going missing, I don't know what I'd do, I think I'd go mad looking! Take 5 minutes to breathe & then have a calm (as calm as you can be in the situation) look around, you might find him in the most ridiculous of places!!! Have you tried any wardrobes or cupboards he may have got himself into? Maybe leave the door open for a bit longer too (although keep an eye on it as he may be hidden somewhere in the house!) as you might be surprised and Neko may well find his own way home
> One other thing to do is have a look on catchat.org/forum as they are amazing. There's people from all over the country and they're a fab bunch  If you can post pictures or even just a description they will all do their best to help your fur baby find his way back home!


  	thanks for that forum link - i will take a look later. i am also pleased that others keep house cats! some people think i'm mean for keeping mine inside.


----------



## Sweetoothj (Jul 6, 2011)

[quote name="LMD84" url="/forum/thread/174828/uk-release-dates-discussion-all-brands-welcome/1050#post_2138879"]



ok i know this is easy for me to say but please don't panic. both my babies are house kitties and each have escaped and have gone exploring over night but both came back the next day - when they wanted breakfast. so if neko has gone outside i am certain that he will come back to you very soon. but he could be in the house still. once annie got stuck behind our washing machine and i was crying my eyes out thinking she had gotten outside - then she came crawling out and just acted like nothing had happened. i am thinking of you and hoping your baby comes home very soon.


thanks for that forum link - i will take a look later. i am also pleased that others keep house cats! *some people think i'm mean for keeping mine inside.*
 
 
[/quote]  You're not mean at all, my late cat Lizzie was totally a house cat, I used to open the door and she'd look at me like, 'what you want me go where exactly?' and go and sit herself down on sofa lol!!  I hope you find your cat Peachtwist, I know its easy to say but try not to worry.  Cats are very independent creatures and sometimes go off on little jaunts much to the frantic worry of their owners.  My friends cat went for one of his 'walks' and she was sick with worry, he strolled in through the back door 3 days later like nothing had happened!!   Sending good vibes your way x


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh, so sorry to hear about your missing kitten, but like other said, try not to worry, cats are amazing and can hide in the smallest places! Also, they can go off for a long wander and then turn up days later like nothing happened. We once had a cat that went missing for months, I'm not kidding, months! One morning as my sister and I were about to leave for school, there she was by the front door as if she'd just gone out 5 minutes ago!

  	That said, I always worry when our kitten, Paws doesn't come in by 7.30-8.00 pm because he's turned my younger daughter's life around so much, I don't know what we'd do if anything happened to him. (Plus I love him to bits too, lol.) He's not a house cat, but he sleeps inside as we don't have a catflap, so he has to come in for the night, and he is very good, usually turns up by 7 pm to go upstairs for bath with the children (he does sometimes has a bath himself as he's so nosy, he sometimes falls in, lol), but if he doesn't turn up by 8 pm I normally start worrying. 

  	Sometimes they can be accidentally shut into someone's shed or garage overnight, so hoping he'll have turned up by now. xxx

  	On another note, has anyone received their Debenhams order yet? The postman's just been, so either mine's coming by courier, or it'll be tomorrow. Oh and just had an e-mail from Debenhams that they are unable to fulfill one eyeshadow, thinking it's Unsurpassable, but we'll see. Don't really understand why as they're all available on the website. Oh never mind, I can pick it up at the counter as long as my order gets here before I go, so I know which one it is.

  	Oh, and thanks to everyone for their kind birthday wishes for my daughter. Can't believe she's now 10. That makes me look really old too (but I did have her young, so I refuse to feel old about having a 10-year-old, lol!).


----------



## Alisha1 (Jul 6, 2011)

My Debenhams order has not come either :/ I usually get my MAC orders at 1 or 2 so hopefully they will arrive!


----------



## amy_forster (Jul 6, 2011)

Its an amazing forum Lou  They been an absolute god send when I've been worried about one of my boys being ill or anything like that! They're really helpful & I'd recommend any cat owner have a look and get to know them on there 

  	You're not mean at all for keeping house cats  Ours have both been rescue cats. Smudge was 7mths old when we got him & we made the decision to keep him as a house cat (we don't know his history) and he's been as happy and as healthy as any cat can be. Gizmo was 10wks old when we got him, he was a house cat from the start and he's perfect! We think they are both moggies but have a large chunk of bengal in them  Gizmo more so than Smudge & they are reknowned for being very kitten-esque, even as they get older, being very playful so you would imagine if it'd be a problem keeping any breed indoor, it;d be that one but I think its all about making sure you feed them right and give them plenty to keep them interested, otherwise they could end up fat, lazy or at worst bored & destructive! Let's see if I can find a picture of my beautiful boys...

  	Smudge first...





  	And now Gizmo...





  	Any news yet PeachTwist? We all have our fingers (and paws) crossed here for you!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 6, 2011)

^ Aaw, they are so cute! They look like they could be brothers.


----------



## PeachTwist (Jul 6, 2011)

Aw thank you all for your support, it's so nice of you.

  	I'm trying not to worry but it felt so wrong going to sleep last night without him.  He usually sleeps beside me on the bed or on the window ledge in my room.. it felt empty, it was horrible.

  	I've been out looking for him again today and no sign of him.  He's an adopted cat and so I called the refuge to inform them he had gotten out and I can't find him.  So they have all his details and mine incase someone calls.  I was also told to call several other numbers, again which I've done so they'll all contact me if anyone hears, sees or reports anything.

  	According to one lady, it's hunting season for cats.  Also because it's been hot out he may have gone to go hunting, apparently having once been a stray his instincts for it are there, but it rained all last night and it's been raining today.  The thought of him being cold and wet outside is horrible.  We live right beside a nature reservation so he could be absolutely anywhere.

  	There is a little bit of hope, when I was looking for him earlier one of the neighbours said he'd seen one like him with a collar on walking around.  I know there's another cat on this street that looks exactly like him so I hope he hasn't gotten them confused.  I even got them confused earlier but another neighbour said it was definitely not mine.  My fear being his collar had somehow come off as it's one that if he gets stuck, it pops open so as not to choke him.

  	I'm hoping he just.. shows up.  I would know his meow anywhere. I'm beginning to get delusional though, I keep hearing his bell and turning around looking everywhere and he is no where to be seen.  I guess I'm just hoping to find him so much I'm imagining it.

  	I'm still looking, though.

  	On another note, my landlord is a complete bitch.  Payments got messed up in my Moms bank due to her work not paying her properly so we're about a week late and she went ballistic.  Came to the door saying she's going to evict us and this, that and the next thing.  I honestly wanted to punch her.  She's trying to bitch about a payment being a week late, and yet we've been waiting nearly a year for her to get the damn plumber to fix the frigging boiler.  Especially considering apart from once, she's always been paid EARLY.  It's to the point now where there is mould due to the boiler not being fixed.  On top of that, we also found out that the room where the boiler is (my brothers' bedroom) isn't legally allowed to BE a bedroom, due to it having a boiler in there.  So she should be lucky we don't have Environmental Health here, although I think we may call them anyway seeing as she wants to be a bitch.

  	Anyway.  On to yet another note.

  	My MAC order arrived.. and I'm honestly not even excited now.  I should be..  I got everything I wanted.  But I'm so miserable without my cat that I just.. don't feel happy about it.





  	That's my baby.  The first day I got him in November last year.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 6, 2011)

Aaw, hun, it's gonna be alright, don't worry. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Cats are very resilient and I'm sure he's just out there having fun, catching frogs and whatnot. (Yes, Paws brought a small frog into the dining room last night as a present for us! Eeek!)  

  	Glad you got your Mac order, is that from Mac directly or Debenhams? Mine hasn't come yet, don't think it'll be today now.


----------



## PeachTwist (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you - I hope so.  I'm never letting him out of my sight again when I find him.  Omg, a frog?  Thankfully he only eats flies, moths and spiders.  Such a good boy, haha.


  	My order was from MAC itself.  I haven't registered with Debenhams yet as I haven't been into town to get the club card thing and didn't want to waste what could be precious points.  Mine always comes 2 days after I order.  Even if I order on a Saturday I get it on the Tuesday so it's not too bad.  I like knowing when I'll get it, I hate sitting waiting "Will it be today, will it be tomorrow?"  I know I'll get my 2nd order tomorrow, which is just Hibiscus l/s but that's okay.

  	Overall I think everything is pretty.  I haven't swatched anything yet though.  Lucky Green looks so much prettier than swatches, haha.  Ever Hip looks different than I expected in the tube but the swatches I've seen it's really pretty, so hopefully I'll like it.  I'm sorry your order isn't with you.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 6, 2011)

PeachTwist said:


> Aw thank you all for your support, it's so nice of you.
> 
> I'm trying not to worry but it felt so wrong going to sleep last night without him.  He usually sleeps beside me on the bed or on the window ledge in my room.. it felt empty, it was horrible.
> 
> ...


	i'm sorry he hasn't turned up yet. i don't doubt he'll come back in the end though. our neighbours cat went for a stroll and then came back after a few days!

  	my mac order hasn't arrived today. so i guess it will be tomorrow


----------



## PeachTwist (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks 

  	I was just looking on the MAC website.  Interesting to see the only thing sold out between FF and SP is Ever Hip l/s.  Everything else is still in stock.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 6, 2011)

Yep, he brought it in his mouth and put it on the doormat. Yuck. My husband threw it outside while I hid in the hall. I don't like frogs, yuck. Paws has also once brought in a small bird, unfortunately it was dead, I couldn't save it, but the frog was fine and hoppy. 



PeachTwist said:


> Thank you - I hope so.  I'm never letting him out of my sight again when I find him.  *Omg, a frog? * Thankfully he only eats flies, moths and spiders.  Such a good boy, haha.
> 
> 
> My order was from MAC itself.  I haven't registered with Debenhams yet as I haven't been into town to get the club card thing and didn't want to waste what could be precious points.  Mine always comes 2 days after I order.  Even if I order on a Saturday I get it on the Tuesday so it's not too bad.  I like knowing when I'll get it, I hate sitting waiting "Will it be today, will it be tomorrow?"  I know I'll get my 2nd order tomorrow, which is just Hibiscus l/s but that's okay.
> ...


	And while we're all sharing photos, here's one of Paws when he was just 3 months old. My friend took this one with her fancy camera.


----------



## rockin (Jul 6, 2011)

Phew, back from dancing and waiting for my son's tutor to arrive.

  	No sign of my Debenhams order, or the MAC order I also placed for a couple of things shortly afterwards.    I know the MAC order isn't coming today as I passed my delivery guy  on my way into town and asked him if he had anything for me.

  	I can't add anything on the cat front, as I'm not a cat person and have no experience of such things, but I do hope your cat turns up soon


----------



## amy_forster (Jul 6, 2011)

Quote:


Anitacska said:


> And while we're all sharing photos, here's one of Paws when he was just 3 months old. My friend took this one with her fancy camera.


	Paws is so cute! Sounds like a cliche but they grow up so fast don't they!


----------



## rockin (Jul 6, 2011)

I just checked my emails, and it turns out that Debenhams were unable to send one of the MES, so had refunded me.  I just called Debenhams to ask them which one it was, so that I could then place an order with MAC for it, and she checked and said it was Unsurpassable, but that the warehouse had just released some more onto the system and they now had Unsurpassable available for purchase.  She has put an order through for me for that one item, and said she will not be charging me postage for it.

  	Teacher has just arrived, best go


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 6, 2011)

Ooh, thanks for this! Now I don't know if I should bother ordering it from Debenhams or just pick it up tomorrow or Friday. I think I'll just buy it at the counter, it would only save me something like 80p in points. Hardly worth it, plus I wouldn't get it before Friday now anyway. 



rockin said:


> I just checked my emails, and it turns out that Debenhams were unable to send one of the MES, so had refunded me.  I just called Debenhams to ask them which one it was, so that I could then place an order with MAC for it, and she checked and said it was Unsurpassable, but that the warehouse had just released some more onto the system and they now had Unsurpassable available for purchase.  She has put an order through for me for that one item, and said she will not be charging me postage for it.
> 
> Teacher has just arrived, best go


----------



## Sweetoothj (Jul 6, 2011)

Just checked my order with MAC and it been dispatched Yay!!! No tracking number yet thogh


----------



## Alisha1 (Jul 6, 2011)

My MAC order has arrived  I only ordered Ever Hip and Summer Shower from MAC and my Semi Precious goods from Debenhams. 

  	Has anyone received their Debenhams order today?


----------



## rockin (Jul 6, 2011)

Sweetoothj said:


> Just checked my order with MAC and it been dispatched Yay!!! No tracking number yet thogh



 	Same here - hopefully we'll get those tomorrow 

  	Hopefully the Debenhams orders will arrive tomorrow, too.  Are they sent via Royal Mail, or a courier?  I've not ordered from them before


----------



## Alisha1 (Jul 6, 2011)

rockin said:


> Same here - hopefully we'll get those tomorrow
> 
> Hopefully the Debenhams orders will arrive tomorrow, too.  Are they sent via Royal Mail, or a courier?  I've not ordered from them before



 	Yup there sent via Royal Mail


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 6, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> And while we're all sharing photos, here's one of Paws when he was just 3 months old. My friend took this one with her fancy camera.


	oh wow! what a lovely picture! 

  	i'm sad everybody seems to have their goodies but me! lol!

  	here are my two babies -


----------



## MichaelaLou (Jul 6, 2011)

rockin said:


> Phew, back from dancing and waiting for my son's tutor to arrive.
> 
> No sign of my Debenhams order, or the MAC order I also placed for a couple of things shortly afterwards.    I know the MAC order isn't coming today as I passed my delivery guy  on my way into town and asked him if he had anything for me.
> 
> I can't add anything on the cat front, as I'm not a cat person and have no experience of such things, but I do hope your cat turns up soon


  	I always have issues when I order from MAC, theyre always late .


----------



## Sweetoothj (Jul 6, 2011)

Aww those two furry babies are lovely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	MAC called me whilst I was driving home.........apparently their notification systems had a problem and were not able to record the tracking numbers on orders dispatched.........mine still says none where there should be a code.  The lady suggested that I call DHL tomorrow to find out the whereabouts of my parcel.......how will I do that without a tracking number I ask...........I'm not sure she says.........Great!!


----------



## MichaelaLou (Jul 6, 2011)

Sweetoothj said:


> Aww those two furry babies are lovely
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Surley its MAC's responsibility to do that, not yours?


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 6, 2011)

I haven't got any goodies myself! I'm hoping they come tomorrow, but I'll be out in the morning and I fear that's when they'll turn up and then I won't be able to pick them up until Friday. But will see. I think I'll go to Kingston in the afternoon anyway to have a look at the rest of the stuff and pick up Unsurpassable.

  	You kitties are so cute too! 



LMD84 said:


> oh wow! what a lovely picture!
> *i'm sad everybody seems to have their goodies but me! lol!*
> 
> here are my two babies -


----------



## Sweetoothj (Jul 6, 2011)

MichaelaLou said:


> Surley its MAC's responsibility to do that, not yours?


	That's exactly what I thought!! And I thought online shopping was supposed to be more convenient...........


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 6, 2011)

my goodies are still in warehouse! if they are not dispatched tonight i will call in the morning. this happened to me last time - they took their sweet time about dispatching my stuff!! annoying!


----------



## anita22 (Jul 6, 2011)

PeachTwist, I really hope you find your cat..! Mine went missing for over a month once, we'd put an ad in the local paper and a lady called from a nearby suburb and said she'd found him sleeping on her daughter's bed! (We knew right away it was him - he was always going into the neighbours houses!). I hope yours finds its way back to you too.


  	Am not feeling much love for Semi Precious, but very excited for Posh Paradise (more Paint Pots, yeah baby!!). Have made a few non-MAC purchases lately though:

  	- Becca Beach tint in Guava - wore this today, it's lovely

  	- Stila Baked Cheek Duo - am in love with the duochrome finish of this

  	- Stila Smudgestick in Purple Haze

  	- NARS Velvet Matte lip pencil in Sex Machine - have been wearing this with gloss nearly every day since I got it! Best no-brainer lip color ever

  	- New CID i-gloss (found this in TK Maxx for a song!)


  	Other than that I've not had much time or energy to think about makeup... am working very long hours at the moment and also on a tighter budget! :-(


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 6, 2011)

anita22 said:


> PeachTwist, I really hope you find your cat..! Mine went missing for over a month once, we'd put an ad in the local paper and a lady called from a nearby suburb and said she'd found him sleeping on her daughter's bed! (We knew right away it was him - he was always going into the neighbours houses!). I hope yours finds its way back to you too.
> 
> 
> Am not feeling much love for Semi Precious, but very excited for Posh Paradise (more Paint Pots, yeah baby!!). Have made a few non-MAC purchases lately though:
> ...


	oh you have bought some lovely things! and i totally understand what you mean about working long hours and being on a tight budget! i feel like i'm doing more work but getting paid less and less


----------



## anita22 (Jul 6, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> oh you have bought some lovely things! and i totally understand what you mean about working long hours and being on a tight budget! i feel like i'm doing more work but getting paid less and less



 	Yes, both at the same time isn't much fun :-( So far I am doing better at sticking to my budget than I thought I would, it just means I need to watch everything I spend and cut back on certain things if I still want to be able to buy nice makeup from time to time. Workwise, I moved to a new role recently and am really excited by what I get to be doing now, there's just a lot to do...!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 6, 2011)

anita22 said:


> Yes, both at the same time isn't much fun :-( So far I am doing better at sticking to my budget than I thought I would, it just means I need to watch everything I spend and cut back on certain things if I still want to be able to buy nice makeup from time to time. Workwise, I moved to a new role recently and am really excited by what I get to be doing now, there's just a lot to do...!


  	oh well congratulations on your new role! that is fantastic and i am pleased that you are enjoying your work so much  and yes i have been doing ok sticking to my budget too which is good! i had been slacking on it!


----------



## PeachTwist (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks for all of the support ladies, it means the world to me and all of your cats are all SO adorable.  It makes me miss mine just that little bit more.

  	I'm sorry a lot of you haven't got your MAC orders.  If it makes you feel any better - my Hibiscus order is still saying "In Warehouse" - if it isn't here tomorrow I'll be calling them to find out what the heck is taking so long.

  	Some funny news, kind of -- I got an e-mail today from MAC.  Telling me the order I got this morning had been dispatched.  Tad late, huh? 

  	Some good news - I heard back from Sigma (finally) - got the e-mail while I was walking around Asda, haha.  Thank god for smartphones, right?  Anyway.  They're going to send me out 2 new ones immediately and apologised for any inconvenience made.  I don't even have to send the other ones back.  Much to my happiness as one of them I did manage to shape somewhat decently eventually.  The one that had the sticky crap in it - it's a nightmare.  I've washed it FOUR times now.. I even conditioned it to try and loosen it up a little.  In the end I took some tweezers to it and tried to pull as much gunk out as possible.  It's not perfect, but once it's dry I'll have a play with it and see if it's worth keeping or just throwing out.  I know I probably shouldn't even try it - but eh, oh well.  It was only bought for concealer anyway.

  	By the way - for all of you calling me "PeachTwist" -- feel free to call me Caitlin


----------



## Alisha1 (Jul 6, 2011)

PeachTwist said:


> Thanks for all of the support ladies, it means the world to me and all of your cats are all SO adorable.  It makes me miss mine just that little bit more.
> 
> I'm sorry a lot of you haven't got your MAC orders.  If it makes you feel any better - my Hibiscus order is still saying "In Warehouse" - if it isn't here tomorrow I'll be calling them to find out what the heck is taking so long.
> 
> ...



 	Haha they did the same with me! I also got a confirmation email from Debenhams a day after I got a dispatch email :/ LOL!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 6, 2011)

Yeah, I just got the confirmation e-mail today having received the dispatch e-mail yesterday.



Alisha1 said:


> Haha they did the same with me! I also got a confirmation email from Debenhams a day after I got a dispatch email :/ LOL!


----------



## AndSparkle (Jul 6, 2011)

Righttttt... this is gonna be a big post as I have so much to catch up on! 



charlotte366 said:


> Its a shame they put up new collections after 12pm!


 
	I'm sure some have came online about 10am before....


----------



## AndSparkle (Jul 6, 2011)

PeachTwist said:


> Thanks for all of the support ladies, it means the world to me and all of your cats are all SO adorable.  It makes me miss mine just that little bit more.
> 
> I'm sorry a lot of you haven't got your MAC orders.  If it makes you feel any better - my Hibiscus order is still saying "In Warehouse" - if it isn't here tomorrow I'll be calling them to find out what the heck is taking so long.
> 
> ...


 
	Any news on your adorable cat? 
  	I don't have a cat, but a dog, who sleeps at the end of my bed (and pushes me out of it) every night and I couldn't even think of having a night without him - he protects me and keeps me cosy. :') I so hope your kitty turns up soon.


----------



## 27dots (Jul 6, 2011)

sorry if this has already been posted, but do we know the uk release date for Colourizations?


----------



## Alisha1 (Jul 6, 2011)

27dots said:


> sorry if this has already been posted, but do we know the uk release date for Colourizations?



 	Should be released on the first Thursday in August


----------



## rockin (Jul 6, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> Should be released on the first Thursday in August


	Noooo, I will be on holiday in a caravan in Skegness then!  I don't know if they have any MAC counters around there, but even if they have my parents certainly won't stand for me buying more makeup (they are taking us on holiday).


----------



## AndSparkle (Jul 6, 2011)

Lou, are you able to confirm this is true about the duos in the UK? This is the first I've heard of them not being available.....
http://karlasugar.net/2011/07/mac-cine-matics-nordstrom-anniversary/ 

  	If it's true, I will cry. I want the lime/grey one! :'(


----------



## rockin (Jul 6, 2011)

The UK duos will be ones where you choose the individual colours yourself from a list - you don't have to buy a palette with one colour you like and one you don't.  Some in the collection are existing colours or repromotes, and there are some new ones too.  Unfortunately we only know their names, and not what colour each of them actually is so far


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 7, 2011)

rockin said:


> *The UK duos will be ones where you choose the individual colours yourself from a list* - you don't have to buy a palette with one colour you like and one you don't.  Some in the collection are existing colours or repromotes, and there are some new ones too.  Unfortunately we only know their names, and not what colour each of them actually is so far


  	yes this is how i have understood things


----------



## Sweetoothj (Jul 7, 2011)

Muji storage is great and reasonably priced, its stackable and so you can add as and when you need more storage.  They have so many components but you have to be quick with the wide drawer without lid, because since that show with the K sisters aired which showed their clear make up storage, its always out of stock.  I wouldnt recommend it for those with huge or unwieldy collections but if you have a reasonably small collection it would work just fine. Here's mine, I've ordered 2 more of the wide 2 drawer components to add to the bottom.  This is the link to Muji


----------



## rockin (Jul 7, 2011)

That clear storage looks great, but I daren't have my makeup 'on show' as it were, because my Mum would absolutely do her nut if she saw it - she's always going on about my spending.   I do have an awful lot of makeup and, as she rightly points out, only one face!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 7, 2011)

that Muji system is awesome!!! very organised!


----------



## AndSparkle (Jul 7, 2011)

rockin said:


> That clear storage looks great, but I daren't have my makeup 'on show' as it were, because my Mum would absolutely do her nut if she saw it - she's always going on about my spending.   I do have an awful lot of makeup and, as she rightly points out, only one face!


 
	Haha, my parents now think the same, so I'm going to get rid of a lot of stuff when I can figure how to use the clearance bin!


----------



## 27dots (Jul 7, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> Should be released on the first Thursday in August


	Thank you!


----------



## rockin (Jul 7, 2011)

Grrr, I've just had an email from Debenhams saying that the order for Unsurpassable that they put through for me yesterday cannot be fulfilled and they have refunded my payment!  Why did she say they had more stock of it released onto the system when there wasn't, giving me false hope?  Surely if it was in stock when she put the order through, I should have got it?

  	I give up - I've now ordered it from MAC.  Luckily the code Survey10 still works

  	On the positive side, my MAC order with the 234 and Hint Of Sapphire (placed as an afterthought after my initial Debenhams order) has arrived.  H of S is so sparkly and beautiful in the pan! Dry, it swatches better on my hand using just my finger than it does with either side of the 234.  Will try it out properly later, as I have to go shopping soon


----------



## rockin (Jul 7, 2011)

Update - postie has just been, and no Debenhams package


----------



## 27dots (Jul 7, 2011)

Any idea whether we'll be able to order the pans individually (of the new colours being released with the duos)?

  	The purple colour in "duo 1" is the only one I really want, if I could just buy that one on it's own that would be perfect!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 7, 2011)

Just got back in from the parenting course I go to on Thursday mornings and found that the Yodel man/lady left my parcel behind out wheelie bin. I'm so happy, I really thought I'd miss the delivery and wouldn't be able to get it until tomorrow! Just unpacked everything and it all looks so pretty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I will take pictures and post them later, but I'm starving right now.  Since I received my package today, I will now only go to the counter tomorrow rather than rushing around this afternoon and pick up Unsurpassable and check out the rest of the collections. I'm not that fussed about the lipsticks and lipglosses, so if anything sells out, don't care much. I did order 2 lipgelees and Summer Shower l/s from FF, so I've got what I wanted most. 

  	Rockin -  maybe your package is being delivered by Yodel too, and not Royal Mail. Fingers crossed. x


----------



## Sweetoothj (Jul 7, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Just got back in from the parenting course I go to on Thursday mornings and found that the Yodel man/lady left my parcel behind out wheelie bin. I'm so happy, I really thought I'd miss the delivery and wouldn't be able to get it until tomorrow! Just unpacked everything and it all looks so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
	YAY!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm also very happy, after LOTS of sleuthing (no thanks to MAC) I managed to get the tracking number of my order and the mobile number of the DHL @home courier who apparently lives a 10 minute drive from me and said I could collect it from him this evening as I pass his house on my way home from work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I will go to the counter on Saturday and check out the rest of the collection although I dont think I'll be buying anything else.  Have to keep the funds ready for Chanel's Fall Collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Rockin and Lou hope you get your goodies soon


----------



## Sweetoothj (Jul 7, 2011)

AndSparkle said:


> Haha, my parents now think the same, so I'm going to get rid of a lot of stuff when I can figure how to use the clearance bin!



 	Thanks ladies!  It makes it easy to find things and organise.......my nickname at work is OCD........cant think why hahahaha!!!


----------



## Alisha1 (Jul 7, 2011)

Sweetoothj said:


> Thanks ladies!  It makes it easy to find things and organise.......my nickname at work is OCD........cant think why hahahaha!!!


	I want to be organised! LOL well I am but its just hard as my collection is growing and I need more room! Thanks for the link


----------



## Sweetoothj (Jul 7, 2011)

[quote name="Alisha1" url="/forum/thread/174828/uk-release-dates-discussion-all-brands-welcome/1110#post_2139411"]



My Debenhams package has not turned up either :/ I'm not bothered anymore though as I saw the collections today and there soooo underwhelming, I mean I never bought anything else at all! 
 

I want to be organised! LOL well I am but its just hard as my collection is growing and I need more room! Thanks for the link 
 
[/quote]  You're welcome! Oh dear was it that bad? Maybe I'll skip going to the counter in that case.....


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 7, 2011)

Really? I love everything I got! Can't wait to pick up Unsurpassable as the other mes are really gorgeous and also check out the lip stuff. Has anyone bought the brown blush? Is it nice? I'm afraid it'll be too muddy on me (I'm about NC/NW20 I think).



Alisha1 said:


> I want to be organised! LOL well I am but its just hard as my collection is growing and I need more room! Thanks for the link


----------



## Alisha1 (Jul 7, 2011)

It wasn't bad it was just blah :/ if that makes any sense! The brushes are super sort though but they don't seem like a must have to me. The eyeshadows are just not me - too glittery/frosty/shiny LOL The glosses look good - I still want Natural Flare and I want the Pearl MSF but if they sell out I wouldn't be upset. 

  	I tried to swatch Groundcover from FF but it didn't even show up! I than used the 234 brush from SP and it was still very sheer! So I never bothered picking it up and Bows&Curtseys is pretty but too black based for my taste. Lol this is the first time I've seen a collection and not thought 'I want everything'! I'm learning


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 7, 2011)

i'm not sure. i believe it will only be bought as a duo though rather than just buying a single pan.

  	my coral blush arrived but it was all broken. the lady at mac was very nice though and said they'd ship me out another one and that i can chuck the broken one out. I just used it while filming and it went everywhere!! lol! very pretty though and even on my nc20 skin it doesn't look too orange or anything  yay!


----------



## PeachTwist (Jul 7, 2011)

Hey ladies,

  	Update?  Sorry I'll try to keep this small.

  	No sign of Neko yet.  I keep thinking I see him but it's always the damn neighbours cat which looks like him.  I'm really annoyed and upset now.

  	I spent yesterday evening in hospital with my 14yr old brother who had a seizure. Went at about 10pm, got home at 2am and had to be back for 9am and then didn't manage to leave again until after 2pm.  It's been a hell of a long couple of days.  The Dr this morning was crap.  We plan on complaining about her.  I realise she is supposed to know what she is talking about -- but we really feel strongly she hasn't done everything she could.  This is his first seizure, epilepsy runs quite strongly in our family.. and on top of it he also suffers from migraines on quite a regular basis.  Knowing the little we do about medicine (which isn't all that little), migraines & seizures mixed together usually don't mean anything good at all.  In A&E last night they said about doing brain scans because he wasn't responding how they wanted him too.  Thankfully he seems back to "normal" now, however we still want them to do the scan and the Dr refuses to unless he has another one.  Apparently it's "normal" for people his age to have a random seizure and never have one again. -- I've never heard of this, I've asked others who also hasn't unless they've already been diagnosed with epilepsy.  So maybe she was just trying not to worry us?  But in our guts, we don't feel she should be waiting, especially considering our family history.

  	My MAC order hasn't arrived. I assume it will tomorrow. It didn't change to "dispatched" until today, so that's all I can assume.

  	I'm interested in the collection however I don't like the idea of being forced to get a duo when I may only want one colour.  So hopefully we can just pick and choose.

  	Those of you who have gotten your orders, how are you liking everything?

  	I'm sorry this was so long.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 7, 2011)

Aaw Caitlin, sorry to hear about your brother. Hope everything is okay. Also sorry to hear your kitten still hasn't returned home. It must be really hard for you right now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope everything sorts itself out soon. xxx



PeachTwist said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Update?  Sorry I'll try to keep this small.
> 
> ...


----------



## Alisha1 (Jul 7, 2011)

PeachTwist said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Update?  Sorry I'll try to keep this small.
> 
> ...



 	I'm sorry to hear about your brother - that sounds terrible  In my recent experience with my doctor I've noticed that they tend to shrug off young people because statistically older people are often more vulnerable but they need to understand that statistics mean nothing to an individual and. I hope your brother gets well soon and you find Neko (an adorable name by the way! I have a game on my phone and I named my virtual cat that, well spelt Nico  ) 

  	I think this collection is perfect for a mineral product lovers and thankfully I'm not one of them  money saved I guess but I do hope I use the 2 mes that I bought or else it would be a waste!


----------



## PeachTwist (Jul 7, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your brother - that sounds terrible  In my recent experience with my doctor I've noticed that they tend to shrug off young people because statistically older people are often more vulnerable but they need to understand that statistics mean nothing to an individual and. I hope your brother gets well soon and you find Neko (an adorable name by the way! I have a game on my phone and I named my virtual cat that, well spelt Nico  )
> 
> I think this collection is perfect for a mineral product lovers and thankfully I'm not one of them  money saved I guess but I do hope I use the 2 mes that I bought or else it would be a waste!


 
  	It really was - it was horrible.  I agree, they really do shrug it off.  You're right, statistics are just that, statistics.  Every individual person is different and should be treated differently rather than as a "mass".  Thank you - he is doing better thankfully.  He has absolutely no memory at all though, which is another concern that the Dr shrugged off.  Aw thank you! I hadn't thought of spelling it "Nico" that really is a much better spelling so people understand how it's spelled better.  When I type it to people I usually type "knee-ko" haha!

  	I agree - I'm so glad I'm not a mineral person.  I admit a lot of this stuff is very pretty - but it's just not my thing and I can't justify spending that much money on them.  I'm glad, though.  It's money saved.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 7, 2011)

Thank you! Just putting the eyeshadow swatches up now. Haven't got around to swatching face products yet, there are so many things to swatch and so little time, lol!



PeachTwist said:


> It really was - it was horrible.  I agree, they really do shrug it off.  You're right, statistics are just that, statistics.  Every individual person is different and should be treated differently rather than as a "mass".  Thank you - he is doing better thankfully.  He has absolutely no memory at all though, which is another concern that the Dr shrugged off.  Aw thank you! I hadn't thought of spelling it "Nico" that really is a much better spelling so people understand how it's spelled better.  When I type it to people I usually type "knee-ko" haha!
> 
> I agree - I'm so glad I'm not a mineral person.  I admit a lot of this stuff is very pretty - but it's just not my thing and I can't justify spending that much money on them.  I'm glad, though.  It's money saved.


----------



## anita22 (Jul 7, 2011)

Sweettoothj, I love your storage!! I dream one day of having a house with a Makeup Room that has its own proper storage, dresser, lighting, etc. I'd set it up to look a bit like a makeup counter with proper storage units for everything. At the moment my makeup is in several drawers, everything's organised by product type but I still end up rummaging around all the time. (Hubby has said a Makeup Room is fine by him as long as he gets some sort of Man Room... lol).

  	Caitlin, sorry to hear about your brother. And still hoping your cat will be back!

  	Is anyone else here a Laura Mercier fan? I have to say I'm looking forward to their Fall collection!
  	http://karlasugar.net/2011/07/laura-mercier-fall-2011-canyon/


----------



## PeachTwist (Jul 7, 2011)

HE'S HOME! MY BABY IS HOME! HE'S HOME HE'S HOME HE'S HOME! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








  	Omg. I'm so happy. He's home! He's finally home and he's NEVER leaving me again!  Ahhhh omg!

  	Thank you all SO much for your positive thoughts! I'm so happy!


----------



## fleur de lis (Jul 7, 2011)

Your storage looks fab! Which components do you have?


Sweetoothj said:


>


----------



## fleur de lis (Jul 7, 2011)

Really sorry for the double post, I can't work out this quoting malarky, but I'm really glad you found your cat  Must be such a relief!


PeachTwist said:


> HE'S HOME! MY BABY IS HOME! HE'S HOME HE'S HOME HE'S HOME!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 8, 2011)

PeachTwist said:


> HE'S HOME! MY BABY IS HOME! HE'S HOME HE'S HOME HE'S HOME!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	yay!!! i'm so pleased! did he just stroll in like nothing happened?  and i'm sorry about your brother - i have never heard of people having siezures at that age!! very weird thing to say.


----------



## Sweetoothj (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks! in the picture I have 1 wide double drawer unit with lid and a large insert in the top drawer, 3 wide double drawer units, and a 12 compartment box which I dont see on the website so they may have discontinued that one.  I've just ordered 2 more wide 2 drawer units for more storage so hopefully I'll get those this weekend I'm planning to get Crystal Pink and Pearl MSF tonight so I'm gonna need the space lol!!


  	On another note, can anybody advise on a good brush roll? MAC have discontinued theirs and I'm struggling to find a good quality one amongst all the multitude of options out there!


----------



## rockin (Jul 8, 2011)

So pleased your cat came home so soon, Catlin 

  	As for your brother, the doctors certainly do have a way of avoiding doing what they should.  Obviously they don't consider it a priority situation, but in view of the family history I think they should make it a priority to check him properly.

  	My friend has a heart condition, for which her children are checked every 4 years.  Her eldest has started having blackouts and her GP has detected a heart murmur.  He has referred her to the hospital for further assessment, but apparently it will be a couple of months before she can be seen, despite the possibility that she could have her mother's life-threatening heart condition.  The poor girl is scared to leave the house on her own now, in case she has a blackout while she's out and nobody comes to her aid.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 8, 2011)

I saw that and I love the multicolour blush!



PeachTwist said:


> HE'S HOME! MY BABY IS HOME! HE'S HOME HE'S HOME HE'S HOME!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	I'm off to see the collections in person finally!


----------



## charlotte366 (Jul 8, 2011)

I am glad Neko is back safe and sound, I once lost my kitten for a day, turns out she went next door and the dog chased her up a conifer hedge and she got stuck, she lost all her claws!

  	I am sorry to hear about your brother, it may be worth asking for a second opinion from another doctor?

  	Its may birthday today and I just got to work to find most of my online orders waiting for me, so I think they might be my birthday presents to myself!

  	My debenhams orer arrived in a box, I only order 2 blushes and 2 brushes, the blushers were very well packed in over 1metre of bubble wrap!
  	I also received my Sleek Carribean Collection order of the blush, palette and pout polish and I only ordered it late on Wednesday night, very pleasently surprised with the delivery! It was only £2.95, parking in my next town where the superdrug stocks sleek is £3.20, let alone petrol to get there so will prob order from the website again.

  	I also got my Yaby order, looking forward to spending the weekend sorting out my collection as I bought some more coloured stackable drawers as currently I am overflowing!
  	I definately need to stop buying, I have things that I have bought and not even tried or opened yet, thats bad!


----------



## amy_forster (Jul 8, 2011)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *PeachTwist* 


		 			HE'S HOME! MY BABY IS HOME! HE'S HOME HE'S HOME HE'S HOME! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 		 			Omg. I'm so happy. He's home! He's finally home and he's NEVER leaving me again!  Ahhhh omg!

 		 			Thank you all SO much for your positive thoughts! I'm so happy!



	I'm so pleased he's back Caitlin  Made for very happy reading when I first logged on this morning!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 8, 2011)

charlotte366 said:


> I am glad Neko is back safe and sound, I once lost my kitten for a day, turns out she went next door and the dog chased her up a conifer hedge and she got stuck, she lost all her claws!
> 
> I am sorry to hear about your brother, it may be worth asking for a second opinion from another doctor?
> 
> ...








 sounds like you have some awesome goodies to play with!


----------



## rockin (Jul 8, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Charlotte 


  	My Debenhams order has just arrived - yay!  The only thing I'm a bit disappointed with is that there's quite a lot of black in my Golden Gaze.  I haven't tried swirling it together yet, though.  I'm very pleasantly surprised at the size of Budding Beauty lip gelée - I never released it would be as big as that.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 8, 2011)

rockin said:


> Happy Birthday, Charlotte
> 
> 
> My Debenhams order has just arrived - yay!  The only thing I'm a bit disappointed with is that there's quite a lot of black in my Golden Gaze.  I haven't tried swirling it together yet, though.  I'm very pleasantly surprised at the size of Budding Beauty lip gelée - I never released it would be as big as that.


	yay!! enjoy your goodies! i am finding myself wanting a lip gelee. but now i have to spend some money on clothing next week so that is going to set me back a touch so i must not look!


----------



## AndSparkle (Jul 8, 2011)

charlotte366 said:


> I am glad Neko is back safe and sound, I once lost my kitten for a day, turns out she went next door and the dog chased her up a conifer hedge and she got stuck, she lost all her claws!
> 
> I am sorry to hear about your brother, it may be worth asking for a second opinion from another doctor?
> 
> ...


 
	Happy Birthday


----------



## Edelmc (Jul 8, 2011)

Sweetoothj said:


> On another note, can anybody advise on a good brush roll? MAC have discontinued theirs and I'm struggling to find a good quality one amongst all the multitude of options out there!


  	I don't know what the quality is like but it would be worth checking out inglot..They have brush rolls. I haven't tried the rolls but their pigments are great quality if that's anything to go by.....


----------



## Alisha1 (Jul 8, 2011)

charlotte366 said:


> I am glad Neko is back safe and sound, I once lost my kitten for a day, turns out she went next door and the dog chased her up a conifer hedge and she got stuck, she lost all her claws!
> 
> I am sorry to hear about your brother, it may be worth asking for a second opinion from another doctor?
> 
> ...








 hun! Hope you have a great day! And enjoy your goodies! I love when things come all at once


----------



## PeachTwist (Jul 8, 2011)

Oh wow - thank you all SO much!  He seems very content being at home again.  Back to following me around wherever I go.  I'm so happy he's home.

  	My brother insisted on going to school today - much to my Mom and I wishing he wouldn't. He now wishes he hadn't also.  When I went to leave to pick him and my other brother up from school at 3pm, I realised I had two missed calls on my phone -- from the school.  It turns out I forgot to take it off silent when coming home from the hospital yesterday.  Anyway, they called because they wanted him to be picked up.  He looked white as a sheet all day, was very quiet, he said his body was hurting and he felt nauseous.  I felt so horrible for not seeing it sooner.  I've made a Dr's appt for him for 5pm.  This just proves the Dr yesterday was an idiot.

  	Charlotte - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!  Hope you have a wonderful day!



  	As for all the storage discussion - I need more storage.  I'm trying to find a new desk, mine is an older vanity that is actually a somewhat oval shape - it IS pretty - but it's not big enough.  I don't quite know what to do.  It was my Mom's when she was a little girl and I don't really want to get rid of it.  However I have quite a bit of stuff.  I think I may end up getting the Helmer.  I'm not a fan of it being metal as I have this horrible hatred/fear of the scraping metal sound some cabinets like that can make.  Problem is, I don't even know what I would put in it apart from my nail polish as it's such a small unit.  The Alex is too big for my room.. and as for the Malm - I'd LOVE it, but it's too big in this tiny room I have.  I may try and take a photo of the area at some point to show people.  I do love my organisation however I am quite quickly growing it out.

  	I'm desparately trying to get my hands on an acrylic lipstick holder.  I found one that holds 60 in the US that ships internationally, and it's only $12.50 - which would be PERFECT... however when shipping was calculated it came to $299 for shipping - WTF?

  	My Hibiscus arrived today!  So very pretty.  I plan on taking photos and swatches of everything later for my blog.  Eeek


----------



## charlotte366 (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks for the birthday wishes guy's

  	My ex and I have a cat together, she lives with him and because we still get on I get excellent visitation rights.

  	My cat Izzi has just via my ex delivered my present, she bought me Chanel Coco Mademoiselle, I am so happy, its been on my wishlist for ages.
  	Though my ex is now joking that izzi will have to go without food for 3 months to pay for it!

  	I am maybe a little disappointed with the MAC blushers, they don't look as vibrant as i hoped in real life, but will have to wait till I try and wear them and see, the brushes however are love!

  	What is everyone else thinking about their bits and pieces?


----------



## Alisha1 (Jul 8, 2011)

charlotte366 said:


> Thanks for the birthday wishes guy's
> 
> My ex and I have a cat together, she lives with him and because we still get on I get excellent visitation rights.
> 
> ...


	Thats a great birthday present from your ex! I have so many things on my wishlist that I may tell everyone to buy me one item from my wishlist for my birthday also  Hehe I feel like I should register somewhere! LOL! 

  	Anywho I love love love Gem of Roses and Geo pink! I mean I also like the mes's that I got but I will not be wearing them as often as the lip products!


----------



## rockin (Jul 8, 2011)

PeachTwist, have you checked on ebay?  There are acrylic lipstick display stands that work out much less than $299 - some are even in the UK.  I was looking the other day at one that holds 40, from a seller called acrylicsshop, and it comes out at £29 including postage (and it's a UK seller). Not cheap, but much cheaper than the one you saw when you factor in postage


----------



## PeachTwist (Jul 8, 2011)

rockin said:


> PeachTwist, have you checked on ebay?  There are acrylic lipstick display stands that work out much less than $299 - some are even in the UK.  I was looking the other day at one that holds 40, from a seller called acrylicsshop, and it comes out at £29 including postage (and it's a UK seller). Not cheap, but much cheaper than the one you saw when you factor in postage



 	I had before but had never come across this seller.  Thank you.  I'll take a look.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 8, 2011)

i have been wearing warmth of coral all day and i can still see it on my cheeks. it has faded, no doubt, but still visable. i'm happy with my purchase!


----------



## PeachTwist (Jul 8, 2011)

Aww yay! Glad you like it Lou!

  	I just won 4 shatter polishes from BeautyUK on Twitter!  I've never won anything before, or even tried their products so I'm really excited about it!  Black, Silver, Pink & Gold!  They should be here next week!  Yayyy!


----------



## rockin (Jul 8, 2011)

PeachTwist said:


> Aww yay! Glad you like it Lou!
> 
> I just won 4 shatter polishes from BeautyUK on Twitter!  I've never won anything before, or even tried their products so I'm really excited about it!  Black, Silver, Pink & Gold!  They should be here next week!  Yayyy!



 	Congrats!  I love winning things, but rarely do.  Twitter has been kind to me, though - I've won things twice on there  

  	Lou, I was very tempted by Warmth Of Coral, but then I looked at just how many blushes I already had, and told myself I had to skip it.  I rarely wear the mineralized blushes I already have.


----------



## minnie_moo (Jul 8, 2011)

PeachTwist, I'm so glad Neko returned safe & sound! My friend's kitty disappeared last week for a couple of days & I've had cats go missing before so I know how awful it is.

  	In MAC related news, my goodies arrived today & I'm loving Gem of Roses


----------



## Alisha1 (Jul 8, 2011)

minnie_moo said:


> PeachTwist, I'm so glad Neko returned safe & sound! My friend's kitty disappeared last week for a couple of days & I've had cats go missing before so I know how awful it is.
> 
> In MAC related news, my goodies arrived today & *I'm loving Gem of Roses *


  	me too!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 8, 2011)

Phew, it's been a busy day, but I can finally sit down. I went to House of Fraser in Guildford to check out the collections and ended up only buying Unsurpassable and Budding Beauty lipgelee (of course that's one top of the 4 MSFs, 2 MBs and 11 MES that I'd already got!). I wanted to check out the lipsticks and lipglosses, but ended up not getting any as none of them were that special. I just don't see the fuss about Gem of Roses myself, but then I did buy every MES and MSF, so I guess tastes differ.

  	The MAs at the Mac counter were actually very unhelpful, first I couldn't find one lipstick tester from SP, so I asked where it was, and one just shrugged me off with an "I don't know". The other one handed me it as it had been near the till for some reason. Then I couldn't find one of the FF e/s, so I asked again, this time they were both by the till, one serving a customer, the other cleaning brushes and not even looking at me, and was told that the 3rd MA was using it for someone's make up. So I had to go there and say excuse me can I have a look at it, but she didn't seem very pleased with this. In the end I decided to just get Unsurpassable and the lipgelee, went to the till, by then the one serving the customer had finished and walked away - as I was standing there -  and brush cleaning girl just continued with the brushes, until I said excuse me, can I get these two. Then I asked if I could choose my MES as they vary so much, she said yes, but then only handed me one, so I just took it and said this will do (it's actually pretty with lots of gold and green, and even a tiny bit of blue). Then she couldn't find the lipgelee for ages. And she was looking so bored in the process, it's amazing. Also bizarrely I'd never seen any of them at that counter before and I go there quite often. Weird.

  	Anyway, that's me done with SP and FF. Love the eyeshadows, swatched them all, but haven't got around to using the face products yet. Maybe tomorrow, but we'll have another busy day. *sigh*


----------



## AndSparkle (Jul 8, 2011)

PeachTwist said:


> I had before but had never come across this seller.  Thank you.  I'll take a look.


 
	I'm sure theres some on Amazon too that are UK based and cheap.


----------



## Alisha1 (Jul 8, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Phew, it's been a busy day, but I can finally sit down. I went to House of Fraser in Guildford to check out the collections and ended up only buying Unsurpassable and Budding Beauty lipgelee (of course that's one top of the 4 MSFs, 2 MBs and 11 MES that I'd already got!). I wanted to check out the lipsticks and lipglosses, but ended up not getting any as none of them were that special. I just don't see the fuss about Gem of Roses myself, but then I did buy every MES and MSF, so I guess tastes differ.
> 
> The MAs at the Mac counter were actually very unhelpful, first I couldn't find one lipstick tester from SP, so I asked where it was, and one just shrugged me off with an "I don't know". The other one handed me it as it had been near the till for some reason. Then I couldn't find one of the FF e/s, so I asked again, this time they were both by the till, one serving a customer, the other cleaning brushes and not even looking at me, and was told that the 3rd MA was using it for someone's make up. So I had to go there and say excuse me can I have a look at it, but she didn't seem very pleased with this. In the end I decided to just get Unsurpassable and the lipgelee, went to the till, by then the one serving the customer had finished and walked away - as I was standing there -  and brush cleaning girl just continued with the brushes, until I said excuse me, can I get these two. Then I asked if I could choose my MES as they vary so much, she said yes, but then only handed me one, so I just took it and said this will do (it's actually pretty with lots of gold and green, and even a tiny bit of blue). Then she couldn't find the lipgelee for ages. And she was looking so bored in the process, it's amazing. Also bizarrely I'd never seen any of them at that counter before and I go there quite often. Weird.
> 
> Anyway, that's me done with SP and FF. Love the eyeshadows, swatched them all, but haven't got around to using the face products yet. Maybe tomorrow, but we'll have another busy day. *sigh*


	Sorry your experience was not good at the MAC counter! I usually try to avoid any MA's as I have been cornered in the past to purchase something or try something on that I know I wouldn't like :/ LOL! 


  	All this talk of makeup storage is making me want to organise my own collection!


----------



## pippa! (Jul 8, 2011)

argh, things got busy & i hadn't been checking specktra in a while so was gutted when i checked the mac site on wednesday, completely forgetting about fashion flower, and ever hip was sold out  luckily i happened to be in london today so i went to the selfridges counter (which, in my experience, always has so much stock that things can be sold out everywhere else ridiculously quickly but they have it all in stock for days/weeks!) & got 2 x ever hip. i really like it! i didn't get properly into mac le collections until venomous villains so i missed it last time round. it's lovely! i also swatched alpha girl whilst i was there & i was sort of tempted but i think i can happily pass the rest of the ff collection and all of semi precious, yay!

	i also hauled the illamasqua skin base today - initial impressions are good! it's got more coverage than i expected, but it's really light to wear, lasted really well on me and had a nice soft, dewy finish.

  	it's a bit belated but i was catching up on several days of posts & peachtwist i'm really happy neko is back safe & sound  and i loved everyone's cat pictures! <3


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 9, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Phew, it's been a busy day, but I can finally sit down. I went to House of Fraser in Guildford to check out the collections and ended up only buying Unsurpassable and Budding Beauty lipgelee (of course that's one top of the 4 MSFs, 2 MBs and 11 MES that I'd already got!). I wanted to check out the lipsticks and lipglosses, but ended up not getting any as none of them were that special. I just don't see the fuss about Gem of Roses myself, but then I did buy every MES and MSF, so I guess tastes differ.
> 
> The MAs at the Mac counter were actually very unhelpful, first I couldn't find one lipstick tester from SP, so I asked where it was, and one just shrugged me off with an "I don't know". The other one handed me it as it had been near the till for some reason. Then I couldn't find one of the FF e/s, so I asked again, this time they were both by the till, one serving a customer, the other cleaning brushes and not even looking at me, and was told that the 3rd MA was using it for someone's make up. So I had to go there and say excuse me can I have a look at it, but she didn't seem very pleased with this. In the end I decided to just get Unsurpassable and the lipgelee, went to the till, by then the one serving the customer had finished and walked away - as I was standing there -  and brush cleaning girl just continued with the brushes, until I said excuse me, can I get these two. Then I asked if I could choose my MES as they vary so much, she said yes, but then only handed me one, so I just took it and said this will do (it's actually pretty with lots of gold and green, and even a tiny bit of blue). Then she couldn't find the lipgelee for ages. And she was looking so bored in the process, it's amazing. Also bizarrely I'd never seen any of them at that counter before and I go there quite often. Weird.
> 
> Anyway, that's me done with SP and FF. Love the eyeshadows, swatched them all, but haven't got around to using the face products yet. Maybe tomorrow, but we'll have another busy day. *sigh*


	wow!! sorry you had such a bad service at that counter! that is so shitty  once again i will mention that seeing as people are spending money wisely - the ma's should be extra nice to make sure people want to spend money with them! i am stupidly nice to my customers right now to help close the sale!


----------



## Sweetoothj (Jul 9, 2011)

Good Morning!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Was totally exhausted yesterday evening, major traffic problems meant that after I went to Bluewater I couldnt get back over the Dartford Crossing until nearly 9pm, so spent the time waiting at the tolls swatching my new items hahahaha!!  I got Pearl and Crystal Pink MSF, 179 Brush, Budding Beauty and Now in Season Lip Gelee, and Looks Like Sin Cremesheen Glass.  Now I'm totally satiated with SP and need to start squirreling away for AW collections 

*Charlotte:*  Happy Belated Birthday, hope you had a wonderful day playing with your new goodies 

*Fleur De Lis:*  I found the 12 compartment box, it was in the Acrylic Desk storage section.

*AndSparkle:*  Thanks for the links, I shall be perusing!! When I was at the counter yesterday the MUA said they would probably be repackaging/reworking the product....

*Edelmc:* My storage components are 1 wide double drawer unit with lid and a large insert in the top drawer, 3 wide double drawer units, and a 12 compartment box.

*Anitacska:* Sorry to hear about your experience at the counter, sometimes it slips the company's mind that the customer is always king.  Dont let it spoil the enjoyment of your goodies 

  	Off to an engagement BBQ this afternoon and then a post nuptial drink-up this evening.  Hope you all have a wonderful day xx


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 9, 2011)

Sweetoothj said:


> Good Morning!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	sounds like fun! have a nice time!


----------



## anita22 (Jul 10, 2011)

Does anyone know when the Chanel Fall collection will be arriving here? (The one with the Prelude quad - not the Byzance collection). I nipped past my local counter yesterday but there was no sign of it yet... :-(

  	Yesterday I picked up an interesting duo nail polish from Superdrug. One end has an incredibly pretty light metallic gold. The other end has a black crackle topcoat. The brand name was Andrea Fulerton, which I've never heard of, but it was relatively inexpensive (£6.99) compared to the OPI version so I thought I'd give it a go. They also had another duo with a red base and metallic silver crackle. Both were almost entirely sold out (I got the last black & gold duo).

  	I also spent yesterday shopping for a dress as I've been invited to Ladies Night at Windsor Races and had nothing remotely appropriate to wear, so I got this dress for 50% off at House of Fraser.
http://www.aflondon.com/p-1769-animal-printed-waterfall-dress.aspx
  	It's more than I wanted to spend but I have other occasions coming up I'll wear it to, and luckily I've been quite good budget-wise so far this month so can afford one luxury! I've already decided I'm pairing it with MAC Profusion lipstick (a bright corally pink with a hint of mauve), and a smokey eye with a hint of gold 


*Anitacska - *Yes, the fall LM blush looks so pretty! I definitely have my eye on that, plus some of the eyeshadows. I really want a nice khaki colour for autumn.

*Caitlin* - I'm so thrilled your cat is back!! You must be so relieved.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 10, 2011)

That's a lovely dress! I'm the opposite, I have a few really nice dresses and nowhere to wear them to. 

  	The LM fall collection is out already, I picked up the blush on Friday in HoF! I also saw the eyeshadows, some of them are really pretty, but I find LM eyeshadows way too pricey and so I decided not to get any. Plus I got a beautiful chocolate brown colour from Accessorize for about 4 quid which is very very similar to the LM chocolate brown e/s. Also there is an Accessorize e/s called Sage which is a beautiful khaki. I'm going to do a post about them on my blog this evening, but here's a couple of pictures so you can see how pretty they are! In the pic below Chocolate Fondant is on the left and Sage is on the right, in the swatch picture Sage is far right and CF is thrid from right.











anita22 said:


> Does anyone know when the Chanel Fall collection will be arriving here? (The one with the Prelude quad - not the Byzance collection). I nipped past my local counter yesterday but there was no sign of it yet... :-(
> 
> Yesterday I picked up an interesting duo nail polish from Superdrug. One end has an incredibly pretty light metallic gold. The other end has a black crackle topcoat. The brand name was Andrea Fulerton, which I've never heard of, but it was relatively inexpensive (£6.99) compared to the OPI version so I thought I'd give it a go. They also had another duo with a red base and metallic silver crackle. Both were almost entirely sold out (I got the last black & gold duo).
> 
> ...


----------



## anita22 (Jul 10, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> That's a lovely dress! I'm the opposite, I have a few really nice dresses and nowhere to wear them to.
> 
> The LM fall collection is out already, I picked up the blush on Friday in HoF! I also saw the eyeshadows, some of them are really pretty, but I find LM eyeshadows way too pricey and so I decided not to get any. Plus I got a beautiful chocolate brown colour from Accessorize for about 4 quid which is very very similar to the LM chocolate brown e/s. Also there is an Accessorize e/s called Sage which is a beautiful khaki. I'm going to do a post about them on my blog this evening, but here's a couple of pictures so you can see how pretty they are! In the pic below Chocolate Fondant is on the left and Sage is on the right, in the swatch picture Sage is far right and CF is thrid from right.


  	Wow, those are beautiful - I really like the Sage and Chocolate Fondant!! Thanks for the pics, I will check these out 
  	Good to know the LM fall collection is out already, I will probably try and nip into Selfridges or John Lewis next time I'm in London for work.  I will have to wait a few weeks now for any more shopping though :-(


----------



## Alisha1 (Jul 10, 2011)

^The Chanel autumn collection is out on the 18th of August so we still have time to save! But the YSL autumn collection is out on the same day so I have to start cutting down on my MAC purchases! I mean look at this collection:
  	http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2011/07/ysl-noirs-couleurs-make-up-collection.html

  	As of now I want 5 gel liners and all 3 polishes!


----------



## anita22 (Jul 10, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> ^The Chanel autumn collection is out on the 18th of August so we still have time to save! But the YSL autumn collection is out on the same day so I have to start cutting down on my MAC purchases! I mean look at this collection:
> http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2011/07/ysl-noirs-couleurs-make-up-collection.html
> 
> As of now I want 5 gel liners and all 3 polishes!



 	Thanks, that is good news - more time to save. I hadn't seen the YSL collection - the gel liners look divine. Might need to add Jade Black to my autumn shopping list!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 10, 2011)

anita22 said:


> Thanks, that is good news - more time to save. I hadn't seen the YSL collection -* the gel liners look divine.* Might need to add Jade Black to my autumn shopping list!


  	i agree! i haven't bought ysl in years but now feel like taking a look at their more recent offerings!


----------



## Alisha1 (Jul 10, 2011)

^I bought the yellow polish from YSL's summer collection on thursday and I absolutely love it! Its a golden yellow with subtle shimmers, I did my nails on thursday with no topcoat and there is not a single chip or anything  Yesterday I put on OPI's navy shatter on top with a top coat so hopefully it should last longer! I'm definitely going back for the blue polish! I'm surprised I didn't snap that one up first but I wanted something out of my comfort zone


----------



## AndSparkle (Jul 10, 2011)

I found something veryyyyyy interesting today:  http://www.nfuoh.co.uk/ 

  	I wish I had money...


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 10, 2011)

AndSparkle said:


> I found something veryyyyyy interesting today:  http://www.nfuoh.co.uk/
> 
> I wish I had money...


	i hate you!  lol!


----------



## Alisha1 (Jul 10, 2011)

AndSparkle said:


> I found something veryyyyyy interesting today:  http://www.nfuoh.co.uk/
> 
> I wish I had money...



 	:O They have a uk site now!!?!!! But there so over priced I know of another site that sells them (can't remember what its called) but the prices are much cheaper! The only problem is there usually out of stock of the popular shades like 052...and so on


----------



## AndSparkle (Jul 10, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> :O They have a uk site now!!?!!! But there so over priced I know of another site that sells them (can't remember what its called) but the prices are much cheaper! The only problem is there usually out of stock of the popular shades like 052...and so on


 
	Affani or something? They don't seem to have any polishes atm - and I've heard rumours that for 'public' customers, the prices are actually double that.


----------



## PeachTwist (Jul 10, 2011)

I don't care how pretty these are, there is not a chance in hell I'll pay that kind of money for nail polish.  They can take the price down or I won't buy 'em.  I have my limits.



AndSparkle said:


> I found something veryyyyyy interesting today:  http://www.nfuoh.co.uk/
> 
> I wish I had money...



 	Again - thank you all SO much for the comments about Neko, so much appreciated!

  	Sorry I've been quiet the past couple of days.  Absolutely exhausted - no idea why, either!

  	Hope you're all well.


----------



## fleur de lis (Jul 10, 2011)

Ok, I'm rubbish at quotes so will follow sweetoothj's example!

*sweetoothj: *Thanks for finding the 12 compartment box! I'm going to order some of these when I have a bit more spare cash!

*anita22: *Andrea Fulerton is a manicurist to the celebrities. She released a line quite recently in Superdrugs with the aim being to make nail art and nails both easy and affordable. Whenever I check out the stand it's always fairly bare - everything's out of stock!

*andsparkle: *Oh wow, nice spot! I'm dying to try nfu-oh but those prices are crazy. There's definitely a UK based site that sells them for cheaper than that but I can't remember the name of it.

  	I was in London yesterday and really wanted to pick up the Chanel Rouge Byzantine lipstick but I ran out of time  I dunno if they'd have any left in stock now anyway... I also really want to do a bit of a Chanel haul but am waiting for Debenhams to have one of their beauty events. 10% off or even just some bonus points would do very nicely!


----------



## Alisha1 (Jul 10, 2011)

AndSparkle said:


> Affani or something? They don't seem to have any polishes atm - and I've heard rumours that for 'public' customers, the prices are actually double that.


	Yes its called affiniti, I just went onto there site and they don't have any polishes! There prices were good as well but I never ordered as they were not in stock of the one that I _really_ wanted! Wish I had now!


----------



## Alisha1 (Jul 10, 2011)

Oh also where does everyone order there China Glaze from? I'm loving the look of the Metro collection but can't seem to find a UK seller :/


----------



## AndSparkle (Jul 10, 2011)

Agreed that they are expensive.. but I'm probably stupid enough to buy them anyway for convience...


----------



## rockin (Jul 11, 2011)

I get my China Glaze, from US sellers on ebay.  They charge about half what UK sellers charge!  I really must stop, though - I have so much nail varnish I'd probably never get through it in my lifetime LOL.  One thing I do find is that some of the bottles are a little 'scuffed', so I think that they are probably factory seconds due to the imperfections on the bottles.  I'm sure they're genuine, though, as some of them have been brand new colours (some bought even before the collections have been 'officially' launched) and I don't think fakers would have been able to dupe them that quickly.


  	My Unsurpassable is "Out for Delivery"   I also ordered a Fix+ mini, since I can't seem to find my big bottle of Fix+ anywhere.  It will be more convenient for taking on holiday with me, too.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 11, 2011)

i use ebay for china glaze too because the us seller that i use charges about $6 per bottle and when you order over 10 you get free shipping too. usually i make a bulk order every few months to keep me going  lol!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 11, 2011)

I've just bought 3 China Glaze nail polishes from the summer collection, my first ones ever. I got the blue one, the pink one and the purple one. Sorry, the names escape me, but I think the blue one is the Blue Iguana Lou featured on the blog? I got them from a UK seller (RadiantBabe-Beauty) for £7.99 each, quite pricey, but didn't feel like fafing about with US ebay sellers. I have ordered 2 Zoya sets from eBay though and that was fine.

  	I'm wearing Clarity and Mineral Mode today, my Clarity has little black and lots of pink, but the pink on its own doesn't show up very well, still it is a lovely light grey with multicolour shimmer.


----------



## AndSparkle (Jul 11, 2011)

Is Zoya cheaper on eBay? I've been meaning to get some for ages, but I just don't want to pay full whack for them... :s


----------



## rockin (Jul 11, 2011)

My Unsurpassable (and Fix+) arrived   So pretty!


----------



## Alisha1 (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks for replying guys  I also have stumbled upon the UK seller radientbabe-beauty but they sell the entire Metro collection for about £75 and I was just wondering if I can get it any cheaper, I'm going to look up some american sites, hopefully the conversion rate makes them cheaper!


----------



## rockin (Jul 11, 2011)

Radiantbabe sell on Amazon as well as ebay, by the way, and I have known their prices to differ between the two places, probably due to listing costs.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 11, 2011)

rockin said:


> My Unsurpassable (and Fix+) arrived   So pretty!


  	yay!! enjoy them!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 11, 2011)

While we're on polishes, I bought the new Westend glitter crackle polish from Nails Inc and it doesn't crackle at all! Bloody rubbish. I also got the City (purple one) and that was a bit rubbish at crackling too, but this takes the prize for the worst crackle polish ever. £11 a bottle as well, not cheap at all! Grr!


----------



## AndSparkle (Jul 11, 2011)

:O Seriously?! Thanks for the warning!


----------



## Alisha1 (Jul 11, 2011)

^wow I was considering getting the purple crackle from Nails Inc! I hate it when expensive polishes don't deliver! My Rimmel polishes wears better than my Estee Lauder one! But on another note my YSL still has not chipped and I put it on on thursday!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 11, 2011)

Maybe it's me doing something wrong, but then don't think it is, because the others crackled on me just fine, including the gold Nails Inc one which is really gorgeous!


----------



## AndSparkle (Jul 11, 2011)

Could be flukes in the batch? Maybe leave a comment on Nails Inc facebook page - I've seen people leave comments on there and normally they'll replace them for you.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 11, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> While we're on polishes, I bought the new Westend glitter crackle polish from Nails Inc and it doesn't crackle at all! Bloody rubbish. I also got the City (purple one) and that was a bit rubbish at crackling too, but this takes the prize for the worst crackle polish ever. £11 a bottle as well, not cheap at all! Grr!


  	wow that sucks! at £11 you'd think it would be one of the best!!


----------



## anita22 (Jul 11, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> I've just bought 3 China Glaze nail polishes from the summer collection, my first ones ever. I got the blue one, the pink one and the purple one. Sorry, the names escape me, but I think the blue one is the Blue Iguana Lou featured on the blog? I got them from a UK seller (RadiantBabe-Beauty) for £7.99 each, quite pricey, but didn't feel like fafing about with US ebay sellers. I have ordered 2 Zoya sets from eBay though and that was fine.


	You can also get the China Glaze polishes from Sally Beauty Supply stores in the UK - they're only about £4-5. There are a few of them around the place and they're worth checking out if there's one near you - they have so many goodies!


----------



## anita22 (Jul 11, 2011)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *fleur de lis* 



*anita22: *Andrea Fulerton is a manicurist to the celebrities. She released a line quite recently in Superdrugs with the aim being to make nail art and nails both easy and affordable. Whenever I check out the stand it's always fairly bare - everything's out of stock!




 	Ahh thanks for that. Yes I tried out the polish duo on 1-2 nails last night and it worked really well, it's a very nice product and I'd happily buy more from her range. I hadn't realised it was a new range (there are still some brands I'm unfamiliar with here, not being a local and all) so thanks for the info.


----------



## anita22 (Jul 11, 2011)

Sigh. Right when I am completely out of makeup budget, of course NARS sends out an email to say their Pleasures of Paris palette (which has been out of stock for nearly a year now!!) is back in stock. I will have to hope it stays in stock for a few more weeks, I've wanted it for aaaages and it's such a lovely palette for autumn. (I'm also going to Paris in autumn, can that be another reason for needing it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

  	http://www.narscosmetics.co.uk/color/artist-palette/douceurs-de-paris-palette.html


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks, I'll give it a go. I've also e-mailed them.



AndSparkle said:


> Could be flukes in the batch? Maybe leave a comment on Nails Inc facebook page - I've seen people leave comments on there and normally they'll replace them for you.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 11, 2011)

anita22 said:


> Sigh. Right when I am completely out of makeup budget, of course NARS sends out an email to say their Pleasures of Paris palette (which has been out of stock for nearly a year now!!) is back in stock. I will have to hope it stays in stock for a few more weeks, I've wanted it for aaaages and it's such a lovely palette for autumn. (I'm also going to Paris in autumn, can that be another reason for needing it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	oh wow! if i had a spare £37 i'd totally buy it! how pretty!


----------



## charlotte366 (Jul 12, 2011)

im 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 with MAC

  	They took my order online, last Tuesday for Groundcover eyeshadow from Fashion flower, they took the money from my account and I got my dispatch email last Thursday, but there was no Yodel tracking number?

  	It still hasn't arrived, so I just rung MAC, apparently they sent me the wrong email, I should have got an out of stock email and a refund but didn't.

  	Because I thought it was on its way I didn't go to the counter at the weekend, i just rung them and they are sold out too.

  	I am so dissapointed, I don't think I am going to order online from MAC again.


----------



## Alisha1 (Jul 12, 2011)

charlotte366 said:


> im
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 	Thats so horrible of MAC! Maybe you can ring other counters and see if they mail order? Hope you can get a hold of Groundcover - if still so surprised at how fast it sold out :/


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 12, 2011)

Contacted Nails Inc re the glitter crackle polishes and was told I can choose one each of the original crackle polishes as replacement, they'll be sent free of charge and I don't have to return the glitter ones. That's alright I guess. I was complimented on my nails today twice though, once by my 10-year-old daughter and once by another Mum at school, they look pretty cool, if you don't know they were supposed to crackle.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 12, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Contacted Nails Inc re the glitter crackle polishes and was told I can choose one each of the original crackle polishes as replacement, they'll be sent free of charge and I don't have to return the glitter ones. That's alright I guess. I was complimented on my nails today twice though, once by my 10-year-old daughter and once by another Mum at school, they look pretty cool, if you don't know they were supposed to crackle.


  	oh that's really great service of them! 

  	i'm slightly irked with mac online too - i still haven't been sent my replacement warmth of coral blush! you'd think they would send it out slightly quicker...


----------



## Sweetoothj (Jul 12, 2011)

[quote name="charlotte366" url="/forum/thread/174828/uk-release-dates-discussion-all-brands-welcome/1170#post_2141408"]im 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 with MAC

They took my order online, last Tuesday for Groundcover eyeshadow from Fashion flower, they took the money from my account and I got my dispatch email last Thursday, but there was no Yodel tracking number?

It still hasn't arrived, so I just rung MAC, apparently they sent me the wrong email, I should have got an out of stock email and a refund but didn't.

Because I thought it was on its way I didn't go to the counter at the weekend, i just rung them and they are sold out too.

I am so dissapointed, I don't think I am going to order online from MAC again.
[/quote]  One of the reasons I get frustrated with MAC online ordering.........have you tried The other MAC stores in London?  I'm picking up something from John Lewis at Bluewater this evening! I can take a look for you??


----------



## Alisha1 (Jul 12, 2011)

I told my sister to go to Muji today while she was in town and she got me the 2 drawer acrylic storage thingy! I wanted the 3 or 5 drawer one but she said the didn't have any :/ Oh well I'm happy with what I got


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 12, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> I told my sister to go to Muji today while she was in town and she got me the 2 drawer acrylic storage thingy! I wanted the 3 or 5 drawer one but she said the didn't have any :/ Oh well I'm happy with what I got


  	that's pretty cool!


----------



## Sweetoothj (Jul 12, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> I told my sister to go to Muji today while she was in town and she got me the 2 drawer acrylic storage thingy! I wanted the 3 or 5 drawer one but she said the didn't have any :/ Oh well I'm happy with what I got


	Yay!! I collected  mine from the delivery office today 
  	Just a note, I dont think the 3/5 drawer units are available here in the UK, I seem to remember only seeing them on the US website.


----------



## PeachTwist (Jul 12, 2011)

I bought all 3 of these also - Blue Iguana (Blue), Senorita Bonita (Purple) & 108 Degrees (Pink)

  	I've worn them all and love them - as Lou said though be SURE to use a base.  I don't think I actually own any other blues.. maybe I do.. but this one stained my nails like craaazy.  Totally worth it though.



anita22 said:


> You can also get the China Glaze polishes from Sally Beauty Supply stores in the UK - they're only about £4-5. There are a few of them around the place and they're worth checking out if there's one near you - they have so many goodies!


 

  	Happy note - I won the Beauty UK crackle polishes on Friday and got them today.  Really wasn't expecting them to arrive so soon.  I LOVE the silver crackle.  It's so damn pretty I put it on today.  I did a shitty job applying polish today but that's because my Barry M black polish was super frigging goopy.  I need to buy a nail polish thinner, or just another black polish.  Refuse to put polish remover in there as it can ruin it.


  	Also - I'm trying to quit smoking.  I've probably had about 3 in the past 48hrs.  This is major considering I usually smoke 20 in a day.  The withdrawal isn't too bad, however I'm exhausted.  So, so tired I feel like I could sleep for a week.  I know it's due to not smoking as much as usual and it's so exhausting I almost want to smoke more just so I can feel more awake, but I'm resisting.  I'm quite bitchy, too, which is horrible.  I hate being so moody but there's nothing I can do about it.  I really want to save money by quitting, or at least cutting down dramatically.  I'll feel less guilty about buying make-up etc if I do.  Bahhh, I'll do it.  I know I will.  It's just frustrating.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks for the link. I've just found out that they have a store both in Guildford and Kingston. Weird.

  	Must check out the Beauty UK crackle polishes next time I'm in Superdrug. What other colours are there?

  	Good luck with quitting smoking! I quit about 9 years ago and haven't even wanted to have one since. I just went cold turkey for 3 weeks, then I didn't even want it.  But I didn't smoke 20 a day, more like 5 or 6, so it must be very hard for you. Good luck!



PeachTwist said:


> Happy note - I won the Beauty UK crackle polishes on Friday and got them today.  Really wasn't expecting them to arrive so soon.  I LOVE the silver crackle.  It's so damn pretty I put it on today.  I did a shitty job applying polish today but that's because my Barry M black polish was super frigging goopy.  I need to buy a nail polish thinner, or just another black polish.  Refuse to put polish remover in there as it can ruin it.
> 
> 
> Also - I'm trying to quit smoking.  I've probably had about 3 in the past 48hrs.  This is major considering I usually smoke 20 in a day.  The withdrawal isn't too bad, however I'm exhausted.  So, so tired I feel like I could sleep for a week.  I know it's due to not smoking as much as usual and it's so exhausting I almost want to smoke more just so I can feel more awake, but I'm resisting.  I'm quite bitchy, too, which is horrible.  I hate being so moody but there's nothing I can do about it.  I really want to save money by quitting, or at least cutting down dramatically.  I'll feel less guilty about buying make-up etc if I do.  Bahhh, I'll do it.  I know I will.  It's just frustrating.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 12, 2011)

PeachTwist said:


> Happy note - I won the Beauty UK crackle polishes on Friday and got them today.  Really wasn't expecting them to arrive so soon.  I LOVE the silver crackle.  It's so damn pretty I put it on today.  I did a shitty job applying polish today but that's because my Barry M black polish was super frigging goopy.  I need to buy a nail polish thinner, or just another black polish.  Refuse to put polish remover in there as it can ruin it.
> 
> 
> Also - I'm trying to quit smoking.  I've probably had about 3 in the past 48hrs.  This is major considering I usually smoke 20 in a day.  The withdrawal isn't too bad, however I'm exhausted.  So, so tired I feel like I could sleep for a week.  I know it's due to not smoking as much as usual and it's so exhausting I almost want to smoke more just so I can feel more awake, but I'm resisting.  I'm quite bitchy, too, which is horrible.  I hate being so moody but there's nothing I can do about it.  I really want to save money by quitting, or at least cutting down dramatically.  I'll feel less guilty about buying make-up etc if I do.  Bahhh, I'll do it.  I know I will.  It's just frustrating.


  	good luck with quitting smoking. it must be extremely hard. but just think of all the money you are going to save!


----------



## PeachTwist (Jul 12, 2011)

No problem. 

  	They have Silver, Black, Pink & Gold.  I like them all, but I looooove the Silver.  They're super cheap too, I think about £2.99 so even if you don't like them you haven't broken the bank trying them.

  	Thank you!  I've not managed cold turkey quite yet, but I figure if I can at least get down to 5 a day to start off with or less I'd be able to quit easier from there.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 13, 2011)

Clash 24/7 Shadow Pencil…even Stitch loves it! - check out my specktra blog review on the ud 24/7 shadow pencils. i really do love these babies! i wrote this review a few months ago and didn't own sin... but now i have that one and i like it even more than clash!


----------



## lovesongx (Jul 13, 2011)

PeachTwist said:


> Also - I'm trying to quit smoking.  I've probably had about 3 in the past 48hrs.  This is major considering I usually smoke 20 in a day.  The withdrawal isn't too bad, however I'm exhausted.  So, so tired I feel like I could sleep for a week.  I know it's due to not smoking as much as usual and it's so exhausting I almost want to smoke more just so I can feel more awake, but I'm resisting.  I'm quite bitchy, too, which is horrible.  I hate being so moody but there's nothing I can do about it.  I really want to save money by quitting, or at least cutting down dramatically.  I'll feel less guilty about buying make-up etc if I do.  Bahhh, I'll do it.  I know I will.  It's just frustrating.



 	Good luck! You can get a free NHS quit kit here: http://smokefree.nhs.uk/quit-tools/quit-kit/
  	I'm a science teacher and I've just done about smoking with my year 7s, the most interesting thing I found out is that each cigarette takes 11 minutes off your life!!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 13, 2011)

OMG Laura, that's bloody scary! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I don't even want to count how many weeks/months I smoked away. If I was still smoking, I'd probably just go cold turkey, you just scared me with that so much! 



lovesongx said:


> Good luck! You can get a free NHS quit kit here: http://smokefree.nhs.uk/quit-tools/quit-kit/
> I'm a science teacher and I've just done about smoking with my year 7s, the most interesting thing I found out is that each cigarette takes 11 minutes off your life!!


----------



## Alisha1 (Jul 13, 2011)

lovesongx said:


> Good luck! You can get a free NHS quit kit here: http://smokefree.nhs.uk/quit-tools/quit-kit/
> I'm a science teacher and I've just done about smoking with my year 7s, the most interesting thing *I found out is that each cigarette takes 11 minutes off your life!!*








 I thought it was 5 minutes!


----------



## rockin (Jul 13, 2011)

Good luck with quitting smoking, PeachTwist 




  	I've received an email from cocktailcosmetics.co.uk with a discount code:

*20% off MAC Cosmetics, London Brush Company brushes, Kryolan or Eylure Lashes - just use the code Summer20 at the checkout.
	Valid till 31st July 2011*

  	I've ordered from them loads of times - always genuine goods and fast shipping.  She's a member here at Specktra.  I've just grabbed myself some pigments


----------



## Alisha1 (Jul 13, 2011)

rockin said:


> Valid till 31st July 2011
> I've ordered from them loads of times - always genuine goods and fast shipping.  She's a member here at Specktra.  I've just grabbed myself some pigments



 	Thanks for this, thankfully theres nothing that really interests me which is good cause I should be saving anyways!


----------



## AndSparkle (Jul 13, 2011)

Oooh, thank god it lasts till the end of the month. I've just got myself a first stage interview at Asda next week for a p/t job, so hopefully I'll get it and can get some money!  I've never felt so skint in all my life, it's so horrible and I can't really sign on JSA cause I'll hopefully be going to university.. it's so annoying. 
  	But yeah.. hopefully things change next week.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 13, 2011)

rockin said:


> Valid till 31st July 2011
> I've ordered from them loads of times - always genuine goods and fast shipping.  She's a member here at Specktra.  I've just grabbed myself some pigments


  	ooohh awesome! if only i had some spare cash! today i was a bit naughty and bought the mini cleanse off oil, fix+ and the in this season lip gelee... this lip gelee is so fabulous! i swear swatches and such haven't done it justice because when i saw it in the store i knew i had to have it! it even has some teal sparkles!


----------



## AndSparkle (Jul 13, 2011)

Do the sparkles still lurk around after the lipgelee has faded? I got Resort Life and I hate it - I wish they went back to the 'jelly' kinda gloss instead of sparkle overload - I find it dries my lips out and looks like I've applied pure glitter onto my lips instead of lipgloss!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 13, 2011)

AndSparkle said:


> Do the sparkles still lurk around after the lipgelee has faded? I got Resort Life and I hate it - I wish they went back to the 'jelly' kinda gloss instead of sparkle overload - I find it dries my lips out and looks like I've applied pure glitter onto my lips instead of lipgloss!


	yeah the glitter does linger but i quite like that. i'm a teenage girl on the inside obviously! lol! i just top up with lip balm. i also have resort life but i love it! i guess everybodies tastes are different right? mac need to do more glosses like mimmy though - that was very jelly like and really nice!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 13, 2011)

Yeah, I love the glittery lipgelees too! I got all 3, although Budding Beauty isn't very shimmery at all. I also have some Accessorize ones which are so glittery, but I love them, obviously I also have a teenager lost in me. 



LMD84 said:


> yeah the glitter does linger but i quite like that. i'm a teenage girl on the inside obviously! lol! i just top up with lip balm. i also have resort life but i love it! i guess everybodies tastes are different right? mac need to do more glosses like mimmy though - that was very jelly like and really nice!


----------



## AndSparkle (Jul 13, 2011)

Hahaha, the weird thing is it's only the lipgelee shimmer/glitter I hate - I love the dazzleglass type, just not lipgelee. Oh well. 


  	Has anyone tried the John Frieda Sheer Blonde lightening spray? Just got a bottle tonight.. and I'm really curious to see if it works!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 14, 2011)

AndSparkle said:


> Hahaha, the weird thing is it's only the lipgelee shimmer/glitter I hate - I love the dazzleglass type, just not lipgelee. Oh well.
> 
> Has anyone tried the John Frieda Sheer Blonde lightening spray? Just got a bottle tonight.. and I'm really curious to see if it works!


  	oh i bought a bottle last week! i used it once and couldn't see a difference but it says you have to use it at least 3 times until you do. i have now just had my highlights done though so i won't need to use it for a long while!


----------



## AndSparkle (Jul 14, 2011)

I used it last night, and I see a difference on my highlights and roots - they've started to blend in a bit more, although the difference is subtle atm. I'm just hoping the red-ness of some areas tones down a bit before monday so I don't need to get my hair done


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 14, 2011)

AndSparkle said:


> I used it last night, and I see a difference on my highlights and roots - they've started to blend in a bit more, although the difference is subtle atm. I'm just hoping the red-ness of some areas tones down a bit before monday so I don't need to get my hair done


	awesome! yeah i got it so that my roots would last a bit longer!  keep me updated!


----------



## anita22 (Jul 14, 2011)

For anyone else who, like me, has been stalking their local Boots for Stila to appear, Stila now have a list of Boots stockists on their website. Unfortunately for me there's none in Reading - the nearest is Surrey or Oxford! Boo.

  	Hope everyone else had great weather today - it was beautiful here, so I did some very summery makeup (long since faded away, seeing as I was at work 9am - 7.30pm!). Laura Mercier Illumunating tinted moisturiser, paired with bronzey shimmery smokey eye, a coral shimmer blush on the cheeks, bronzer, and a coral ligloss from Chanel.


----------



## Sweetoothj (Jul 14, 2011)

anita22 said:


> For anyone else who, like me, has been stalking their local Boots for Stila to appear, Stila now have a list of Boots stockists on their website. Unfortunately for me there's none in Reading - the nearest is Surrey or Oxford! Boo.
> 
> Hope everyone else had great weather today - it was beautiful here, so I did some very summery makeup (long since faded away, seeing as I was at work 9am - 7.30pm!). Laura Mercier Illumunating tinted moisturiser, paired with bronzey shimmery smokey eye, a coral shimmer blush on the cheeks, bronzer, and a coral ligloss from Chanel.



 	I noticed a small Stila stand in the Lakeside Boots.........also on their website they state they will start international shipping in a couple of weeks. might be pricey though..


----------



## rockin (Jul 14, 2011)

anita22 said:


> For anyone else who, like me, has been stalking their local Boots for Stila to appear, *Stila now have a list of Boots stockists on their website. Unfortunately for me there's none in Reading - the nearest is Surrey or Oxford! Boo.*
> 
> Hope everyone else had great weather today - it was beautiful here, so I did some very summery makeup (long since faded away, seeing as I was at work 9am - 7.30pm!). Laura Mercier Illumunating tinted moisturiser, paired with bronzey shimmery smokey eye, a coral shimmer blush on the cheeks, bronzer, and a coral ligloss from Chanel.



 	Thanks for telling us about this.  Unfortunately, there's only one in Kent, and that's at Bluewater - a long way from me.  Bluewater seem to get everything!


----------



## AndSparkle (Jul 14, 2011)

Ahhh my Boots has a Stila.. thats actually a surprise to me, although there would have been space after R&M sold out.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 14, 2011)

Sadly, the only in Surrey is in Croydon, way too far for me. And no London stores at all. Weird.


----------



## rockin (Jul 14, 2011)

We never even had R&M.  All we have in our Boots is Clarins, Clinique, Estée Lauder and No7   Clarins replaced Elizabeth Arden a little while ago.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 14, 2011)

You see, the Kingston one had an R&M stand (which replaced the Urban Decay stand), so it would have space for Stila, but it's not listed. I haven't been there in weeks though, so hoping it still gets Stila, even if it's not listed. I can always dream, eh?



rockin said:


> We never even had R&M.  All we have in our Boots is Clarins, Clinique, Estée Lauder and No7   Clarins replaced Elizabeth Arden a little while ago.


----------



## rockin (Jul 14, 2011)

Hmm, I've just had a thought - although we didn't have R&M (apart from brushes) we did get the R&M sets at Christmas.  I wonder if we will get some kind of Stila sets at Christmas now? We never had Urban Decay of any description, though, so maybe we won't.  I will keep saving my points just in case.


----------



## fleur de lis (Jul 14, 2011)

Is anyone able to post the list up for me please? I can't seem to access it on the site via the storefinder, it just keeps coming back to the same screen with the drop down box.


----------



## rockin (Jul 14, 2011)

fleur de lis said:


> Is anyone able to post the list up for me please? I can't seem to access it on the site via the storefinder, it just keeps coming back to the same screen with the drop down box.



 	I had to keep trying, too.  What county are you in?  There's not a country-wide list - after you choose United Kingdom, you then have to choose your county.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 15, 2011)

rockin said:


> Hmm, I've just had a thought - although we didn't have R&M (apart from brushes) we did get the R&M sets at Christmas.  I wonder if we will get some kind of Stila sets at Christmas now? We never had Urban Decay of any description, though, so maybe we won't.  I will keep saving my points just in case.


	oh i hope we get some of the stila gift sets!! that would be awesome!


----------



## AndSparkle (Jul 15, 2011)

Isn't Stila going to be in Selfridges or Debenhams as well? I remember hearing that it was going to be in one of them, I just can't remember which one...


----------



## anita22 (Jul 15, 2011)

rockin said:


> Hmm, I've just had a thought - although we didn't have R&M (apart from brushes) we did get the R&M sets at Christmas.  I wonder if we will get some kind of Stila sets at Christmas now? We never had Urban Decay of any description, though, so maybe we won't.  I will keep saving my points just in case.


	I'm pretty sure I read somewhere that they will have some of the palettes and kits that come out. Actually on the Boots website they already have this summer's Beach Girl palettes (don't know if they've made it into store though).


----------



## anita22 (Jul 15, 2011)

AndSparkle said:


> Isn't Stila going to be in Selfridges or Debenhams as well? I remember hearing that it was going to be in one of them, I just can't remember which one...


  	It'll be in Selfridges, Harvey Nichols and House of Fraser from September. Debenham's aren't taking it from what I know. (Though they still have old Stila stock on their website from before Stila even pulled out of the UK 2 years ago!)


----------



## fleur de lis (Jul 15, 2011)

rockin said:


> I had to keep trying, too.  What county are you in?  There's not a country-wide list - after you choose United Kingdom, you then have to choose your county.



 	Hmm, I still can't get it to work. I am in Hertfordshire but would also be interested to know which stores have it in London too as I go there from time to time too.


----------



## Alisha1 (Jul 15, 2011)

Ooh I wonder if it'll make it into my local Selfridges! If I don't buy my makeup online I always get it from Selfridges or Debenhams instead


----------



## rockin (Jul 15, 2011)

fleur de lis said:


> Hmm, I still can't get it to work. I am in Hertfordshire but would also be interested to know which stores have it in London too as I go there from time to time too.


 
  	Just one listed for Hertfordshire -  Boots, 147 The Harlequin Centre, High Street, Watford  01923 225 337

  	They don't list London seperately, so I'm not sure what that would come under


----------



## PeachTwist (Jul 15, 2011)

Uh... whoa, wow.  My local Boots has it, apparently.  Absolutely shocking considering this place doesn't have ANYTHING at all.. I'm amazed.  I may pop in tomorrow to see if it's out yet and *possibly* try their black eyeliner everyone on youtube seems to love.. we'll see what the prices are.

  	Edit:  I looked on the Boots website.. £14 for the smudge sticks.. Isn't that £1 more than UD 24/7?  Now, I wouldn't complain.. however Boots, to me, is classed as a drugstore.  £14 for an eye-liner at a drug store is ridiculous.  Argh. :/


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 16, 2011)

PeachTwist said:


> Uh... whoa, wow.  My local Boots has it, apparently.  Absolutely shocking considering this place doesn't have ANYTHING at all.. I'm amazed.  I may pop in tomorrow to see if it's out yet and *possibly* try their black eyeliner everyone on youtube seems to love.. we'll see what the prices are.
> 
> Edit:  I looked on the Boots website.. £14 for the smudge sticks.. Isn't that £1 more than UD 24/7?  Now, I wouldn't complain.. however Boots, to me, is classed as a drugstore.  £14 for an eye-liner at a drug store is ridiculous.  Argh. :/


  	i have found that 'drugstore' stuff just isn't that cheap anymore. mascaras are a good example - you could get a good one for about £5 but now you are looking at £8-£10! crazy stuff! and then by that point i now just buy more mac mascaras (opulash and haute and naughty) because at least then the tubes go towards getting me a free lipstick!


----------



## anita22 (Jul 16, 2011)

Is anyone else a fan of Sali Hughes' beauty column for The Guardian? I love her column this week on wearable summer makeup. Her video tutorials this week is aimed more at the beginner level (so not that exciting for me ), but I always find her product recommendations spot on...

  	http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2011/jul/15/sali-hughes-summer-brights-beauty


----------



## anita22 (Jul 16, 2011)

PeachTwist said:


> Uh... whoa, wow.  My local Boots has it, apparently.  Absolutely shocking considering this place doesn't have ANYTHING at all.. I'm amazed.  I may pop in tomorrow to see if it's out yet and *possibly* try their black eyeliner everyone on youtube seems to love.. we'll see what the prices are.
> 
> Edit:  I looked on the Boots website.. £14 for the smudge sticks.. Isn't that £1 more than UD 24/7?  Now, I wouldn't complain.. however Boots, to me, is classed as a drugstore.  £14 for an eye-liner at a drug store is ridiculous.  Argh. :/


	Yeah, it's not exactly drugstore pricing... I have one of the smudgesticks in Purple Tang and I have to say I like the formula better than my purple UD 24-7 liners. It's more pigmented and longer lasting.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 16, 2011)

guys i have finally updated the release dates thread which is in the blue box at the top of this forum.  if you have anything to add then please let me know because i am having issues getting dates for fall collections for dior, guerlain and such  thanks!

  	oh and i just noticed that the nars fall collection is on their site now! yay!


----------



## fleur de lis (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks a lot! 



rockin said:


> Just one listed for Hertfordshire -  Boots, 147 The Harlequin Centre, High Street, Watford  01923 225 337
> 
> They don't list London seperately, so I'm not sure what that would come under


----------



## Alisha1 (Jul 16, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> guys i have finally updated the release dates thread which is in the blue box at the top of this forum.  if you have anything to add then please let me know because i am having issues getting dates for fall collections for dior, guerlain and such  thanks!
> 
> *oh and i just noticed that the nars fall collection is on their site now! yay!*



 	I read on Musings of a Muse that its on the American site so I rushed off to the UK one! I think I'll wait to see the things face to face before buying..


----------



## Alisha1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Just checked out the collection release dates, its great to have them organised. Thanks Lou 

  	Also the YSL autumn collection is going to be released on the 18th of August to Selfridges and September everywhere else


----------



## PeachTwist (Jul 16, 2011)

anita22 said:


> Yeah, it's not exactly drugstore pricing... I have one of the smudgesticks in Purple Tang and I have to say I like the formula better than my purple UD 24-7 liners. It's more pigmented and longer lasting.



 	Agreed, it really isn't.  Do you?  Hm.  I honestly don't think the price would bother me if I didn't consider Boots as a drugstore.. but eh, I do.  Maybe I'm wrong for thinking that.  I admit I am interested in a lot of the colours though.  Especially Stingray & Peacock, soo pretty.  I didn't notice a wide variety of selection on the Boots website, I wonder how many they actually have.


----------



## PeachTwist (Jul 16, 2011)

This may sound odd, but do any of you know how I'd go about requesting from someone (anyone, no one specific in mind) to press a couple of pigments for me?  Of course, I'd pay for the amount of pigment used & whatever else to cover it.. but I want to try out a few of the MAC pigments however am not a fan of loose shadows & I also can't justify buying a full pigment jar as I know I'd never go through it all.  I'm sure this sounds like a ridiculous request lol.  However I looked at buying some pigment samples from websites, but I honestly have no idea how much of each sample I'd need to buy to get the right amount for pressing... and I have a fear of pressing wrong and it being a waste. :/


----------



## anita22 (Jul 16, 2011)

PeachTwist said:


> I've never read this until just now. I scrolled down to the comment section though and the first one I saw to be honest, bothered me.  I'll just quote what irked me.  "You mention using brown eyeliner with green eyeshadow; is this still ok if you have brown eyes (following on from the don't-wear-brown-eyeshadow-with-brown-eyes advice from earlier)" -- now, I'm sorry, but why would someone say that girls with brown eyes shouldn't/can't wear brown eye shadow?  This is nuts.  Crappy advice, in my opinion.  Anyone with any colour eye can wear any colour shadow.
> However yes, I agree.. that definitely seemed quite beginner level. I don't like to think of myself as an expert, but definitely above beginner.


	If you watch the video, she doesn't actually state this as a hard and fast rule. She says the general rule of thumb is not to use eyeshadow colours that are the same as your eye and that she sort of agrees but it really depends on what shade you use. She does say she's 'not keen on' brown eyeshadow with brown eyes but doesn't actually say not to use it.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 16, 2011)

Hahaha, well I don't care about what colours I should or shouldn't wear at all, just wear what I want to. I have very dark brown eyes (almost black) and I wear any colour eyeshadow, although I don't actually wear brown and neutrals much because I find them boring, lol.

  	I don't think we should be looking at prices based on whether a brand is sold in Boots or not, Stila isn't strictly a "drugstore" brand imo, just like Too Faced and Urban Decay, yet both are/were sold in Boots. And of course high end brands are sold in Boots too, like Clarins and Chanel. 



PeachTwist said:


> Agreed, it really isn't.  Do you?  Hm.  I honestly don't think the price would bother me if I didn't consider Boots as a drugstore.. but eh, I do.  Maybe I'm wrong for thinking that.  I admit I am interested in a lot of the colours though.  Especially Stingray & Peacock, soo pretty.  I didn't notice a wide variety of selection on the Boots website, I wonder how many they actually have.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 16, 2011)

Sorry for being dim, but what blue box?



LMD84 said:


> guys i have finally updated the release dates thread which is* in the blue box at the top of this forum*.  if you have anything to add then please let me know because i am having issues getting dates for fall collections for dior, guerlain and such  thanks!
> 
> oh and i just noticed that the nars fall collection is on their site now! yay!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 16, 2011)

when you go on the mac chat europe section there should be a pale blue box which has sticky threads that I have made for quick and easy access


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 16, 2011)

Oh okay thanks. I always come straight from My Profile, that's why I didn't see the box.  Got it now.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 16, 2011)

no worries! it is easy to miss these things!


----------



## PeachTwist (Jul 16, 2011)

Ahh okay. Makes more sense. I hadn't watched it, just saw that comment and thought "Are you for real?" haha.


----------



## fleur de lis (Jul 16, 2011)

I have that experience every time I go into Boots. I go in there for something like tooth floss or nail varnish and end up spending a helluva lot of money and not quite knowing how I managed it!


----------



## PeachTwist (Jul 16, 2011)

Right? It's frigging insane. Every time I spend that much in somewhere like Boots/Superdrug etc I always feel like I should just hit up the more expensive brands.


----------



## PeachTwist (Jul 16, 2011)

I wore Hibiscus l/s today. It's pretty, however it wore off within an hour or so and I hadn't had anything to eat/drink and it left that awful rim around my lips, ugh.  Wasn't impressed.  Maybe I need to wear it with a lipliner or something?  Dunno.  :/  Any tips?


----------



## anita22 (Jul 17, 2011)

PeachTwist said:


> I wore Hibiscus l/s today. It's pretty, however it wore off within an hour or so and I hadn't had anything to eat/drink and it left that awful rim around my lips, ugh.  Wasn't impressed.  Maybe I need to wear it with a lipliner or something?  Dunno.  :/  Any tips?


 
	Make sure your lips are really well exfoliated to start with. I also really like MAC's Prep & Prime lip under brighter colours (personally I think it's a product that doesn't get the love it deserves!). It smoothes and moisturises the skin and gives the lipstick a good base to help it stay in place longer. Use a lip brush to apply - I always find lipsticks stay on longer when I apply them with a brush, I think it just helps build up the pigment more evenly.


----------



## banana1234 (Jul 17, 2011)

what do people think of the beauty balm?


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 17, 2011)

banana1234 said:


> what do people think of the beauty balm?


	i still haven't managed to try it out due to lack of money! however i will buy it next month  did your goodies arrive btw?


----------



## banana1234 (Jul 17, 2011)

oh yes thank you, sorry i forgot to tell you, i was trying to leave you feedback, but you now have to put a url for the sale thread and its was a cp so i dont really understand how i can do that

  	thanks so much lou! i love summer shower..

  	now i'm wondering if i should get alpha girl..


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 18, 2011)

banana1234 said:


> oh yes thank you, sorry i forgot to tell you, i was trying to leave you feedback, but you now have to put a url for the sale thread and its was a cp so i dont really understand how i can do that
> 
> thanks so much lou! i love summer shower..
> 
> now i'm wondering if i should get alpha girl..


  	phew! no worries about leaving feedback. i already asked the web guys how to get around that issue and they said it's not possible. it's a little annoying but never mind!   and enjoy your goodies! i got summer shower for myself too and it is very pretty


----------



## rockin (Jul 18, 2011)

Shouldn't we have some information on Cinematics by now?  I understand that swatches are coming very late recently, but you would have thought we would have descriptions for the colours by now.  All we have are colour names and finishes, and you can't tell anything from those, apart from the repromotes  and permanent items in there.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 18, 2011)

Just been to Kingston and wanted to share a few things:

  	Walked past the Mac counter and to my surprise the only MES left in SP were Blue Sheen and Dark Indulgence, although I didn't ask, but they didn't have any other testers, so I'm pretty sure the others have all gone. :O Also Warmth of Coral wasn't there either.

  	My Boots doesn't have Stila, it now has a Philosophy stand instead of R&M.  

  	I checked out the new mini Gosh polishes and bought a hot pink and a yellow one, they are £2.99 each and the colours are lovely. I also got a very pretty pinky red from Accessorize (Startlet) and the new blue OPI shatter polish. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Oh and I've just picked up my new China Glaze crackle polishes that I've ordered from eBay, I got the metallic light blue, pink and purple. More 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

  	I've ordered 3 Unsurpassables from Debenhams (yes, 3, call me crazy!) because mine really doesn't have much green or purple and now I can't decide which ones to keep. I've posted pictures of them in the SP thread if you'd like to advise me, please do!

  	Can't remember what else I wanted.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 18, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Just been to Kingston and wanted to share a few things:
> 
> Walked past the Mac counter and to my surprise the only MES left in SP were Blue Sheen and Dark Indulgence, although I didn't ask, but they didn't have any other testers, so I'm pretty sure the others have all gone. :O Also Warmth of Coral wasn't there either.
> 
> ...


  	well Philosophy is brilliant!! I swear by the purity cleanser and use it pretty much every day! And the shower gels are amazing and smell sooooo good!

  	also in case you guys are interested you can see my latest specktra video on shadow bases - Everything you need to know about eyeshadow bases - it is a bit long but hopefully helpful. I don;t just mention mac either!


----------



## banana1234 (Jul 18, 2011)

whats your fav philosphy shower gel?


----------



## anita22 (Jul 18, 2011)

MAC Sized to Go is online now, yay! But I don't get paid until Thursday. I could buy them now but I would be breaking my budget and I've done so well not to so far! Ah the temptation...

  	Also, for any Smashbox fans - the Softbox eye palette just turned up on QVC over the weekend. If I didn't have the UD Naked palette already I think I would be tempted. 9 eyeshadows plus 2 cream liners and a mini eye primer. It's quite a good deal!

  	http://www.qvcuk.com/ukqic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.item.225472/walk.yah.ukhb~UKAJ


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 18, 2011)

banana1234 said:


> whats your fav philosphy shower gel?


	gingerbread man! hands down! it is amazing no matter what time of year it is!! i also love all the cookie scented ones!


----------



## anita22 (Jul 18, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> gingerbread man! hands down! it is amazing no matter what time of year it is!! i also love all the cookie scented ones!


	Oooh I've always wanted to try this. Am hoping they have some nice little sets out a Xmas time so I can treat myself!


----------



## Deleted member 49521 (Jul 18, 2011)

Hey everyone, long time no see! Just popped in to add that Stila is also on asos!

  	Has anyone seen a Dainty Doll stand in their Boots? They're supposed to be popping up in select stores too and I'd love to take a look!


----------



## Edelmc (Jul 18, 2011)

Is it just me or does anyone else find it strange that mac are listing the international release dates for upcoming collections as a 1-2 months after the American launch date? As far as I remember we got all launches the same day as the US except for the collections directly after christmas (I presume because of shipping delays during the holiday season) and one collection in the summer is launched internationally a couple of weeks prior to America- this year it was surf baby and last year it was prolong wear foundation and lipstick. Are they changing the way they do things now or just getting the dates wrong? (they generally don't give exact dates for Europe and we just end up getting them on the same day....)


----------



## amy_forster (Jul 19, 2011)

Edelmc said:


> Is it just me or does anyone else find it strange that mac are listing the international release dates for upcoming collections as a 1-2 months after the American launch date? As far as I remember we got all launches the same day as the US except for the collections directly after christmas (I presume because of shipping delays during the holiday season) and one collection in the summer is launched internationally a couple of weeks prior to America- this year it was surf baby and last year it was prolong wear foundation and lipstick. Are they changing the way they do things now or just getting the dates wrong? (they generally don't give exact dates for Europe and we just end up getting them on the same day....)


	As far as I was aware we were always slightly behind the US for collection releases with the exception of the one collection in the summer that we normally get before them?


----------



## Edelmc (Jul 19, 2011)

amy_forster said:


> As far as I was aware we were always slightly behind the US for collection releases with the exception of the one collection in the summer that we normally get before them?


	with the likes of semi precious, quite cute, jeanius etc we got them on the same day as far as I am aware but all the up coming collections seem to be 1-2 months behind in europe


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 19, 2011)

generally we are one month behind the states. when we get things the same day or before the states we are just very lucky! i'm sad we have to wait until october the the suprem lipsticks!


----------



## Alisha1 (Jul 19, 2011)

Edelmc said:


> with the likes of semi precious, quite cute, jeanius etc we got them on the same day as far as I am aware but all the up coming collections seem to be 1-2 months behind in europe



 	IMO the launch dates that websites like Temptalia or Makeup and Beauty Blog state on the websites for Europe are for the most part wrong. We sometimes get collections on the same day as the US but more often than not we get it on the 1st Thursday of the month


----------



## AndSparkle (Jul 19, 2011)

kirkichi said:


> Hey everyone, long time no see! Just popped in to add that Stila is also on asos!
> 
> Has anyone seen a Dainty Doll stand in their Boots? They're supposed to be popping up in select stores too and I'd love to take a look!


	I saw Dainty Doll in my Boots yesterday - half the R&M stand has gone to Stila, half to Dainty Doll. Didn't look at them, but I know that it's there.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 19, 2011)

Can we swap? I want a Stila stand in mine, you can have Philosophy instead. Well, actually it's not even my local Boots, my local one has nothing but "drugstore" stuff,the Kingston one has the Philospohy stand. 



AndSparkle said:


> I saw Dainty Doll in my Boots yesterday - half the R&M stand has gone to Stila, half to Dainty Doll. Didn't look at them, but I know that it's there.


----------



## AndSparkle (Jul 19, 2011)

Sure! Let's blackmail them 



  	Does anyone know if there is a store list for MUA Professional? I want to know whether it's worth a trek into town to see their stuff...


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 19, 2011)

i need to get on asos to check out some stila - i like the free delivery! shame i'm broke at the moment but it means i know what to buy when payday rolls around!

Lou’s MAC highlight quad - check out the latest specktra blog post


----------



## Deleted member 49521 (Jul 19, 2011)

AndSparkle [URL="http://www.specktra.net/forum/thread/174828/uk-release-dates-discussion-all-brands-welcome/1260#post_2143974 said:
			
		

> [/URL]
> Does anyone know if there is a store list for MUA Professional? I want to know whether it's worth a trek into town to see their stuff...
> 
> 
> ...


 	Thanks, will have to see what's happening at the R&M stand in mine


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 19, 2011)

woah that list is badly put together! it made my eyes hurt! lincoln have a stand which is good but we have only two superdrugs so i shall go to both to see which has it


----------



## PeachTwist (Jul 19, 2011)

Agreed. I won't even look at that.



LMD84 said:


> woah that list is badly put together! it made my eyes hurt! lincoln have a stand which is good but we have only two superdrugs so i shall go to both to see which has it


----------



## AndSparkle (Jul 19, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> woah that list is badly put together! it made my eyes hurt! lincoln have a stand which is good but we have only two superdrugs so i shall go to both to see which has it


 
	Definitely badly put together! I think they have the street names though so that might tell you which one has it?


----------



## anita22 (Jul 19, 2011)

I can't remember who asked if we'd be getting Stila value sets here now that it's launched, but I just came across this. Looks like Stila's answer to the UD Naked palette and will be arriving here in September.. Definitely on my to-buy list.

  	http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2011/07/stila-naturaleyes-eye-shadow-palette.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Britishbeautyblogger+%28BritishBeautyBlogger%29


----------



## PeachTwist (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks for the tip on Hibiscus (forgot to thank you earlier) - this is cute, but I'll definitely be skipping.  My UD Naked palette and the MAC neutrals I've been buying are enough for me, lol.



anita22 said:


> I can't remember who asked if we'd be getting Stila value sets here now that it's launched, but I just came across this. Looks like Stila's answer to the UD Naked palette and will be arriving here in September.. Definitely on my to-buy list.
> 
> http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2011/07/stila-naturaleyes-eye-shadow-palette.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Britishbeautyblogger+%28BritishBeautyBlogger%29


----------



## PeachTwist (Jul 19, 2011)

Have any of you girls pressed your pigments at all?  How much did you use roughly?  I'm looking at buying some samples so I can press them as I'm not a fan of loose shadows and need to know how many I'd need to buy of each to make it work.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 20, 2011)

PeachTwist said:


> Have any of you girls pressed your pigments at all?  How much did you use roughly?  I'm looking at buying some samples so I can press them as I'm not a fan of loose shadows and need to know how many I'd need to buy of each to make it work.


  	i haven't pressed my pigments for fear of  wasting them! however if you look in the tutorials section of specktra i'm sure somebody has done one for pressing them. you can press glitters too apparently!


----------



## banana1234 (Jul 20, 2011)

i'd love to press mine as i hardly ever use them cos they sit in my drawer while my palettes are out on my desk


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 20, 2011)

i guess i'm weird because i actually prefer pigments over shadows! lol!


----------



## AndSparkle (Jul 20, 2011)

I would press them.. but tbh, I want to sell them and I have relatively good alternatives, so no point..

  	But pressing glitter? How the hell would that work?!


----------



## rockin (Jul 20, 2011)

I popped into House of Fraser on my way back from dance class today, and spent my £5 voucher.  I ended up buying Urban Decay 24/7 eyeshadow pencil in Narc, and the Cooling Lip Gloss in Jilted.  They gave me a free trial sized Stardust eyeshadow in Retrograde.

  	In the post today, I received MAC Dervish lip pencil and Blurberry shadestick, which I bought on ebay for just £5.20 for the pair, including postage


----------



## banana1234 (Jul 20, 2011)

wicked what seller was that from rockin?

  	i prefer pigments too lou, i just forget to use them!


----------



## banana1234 (Jul 20, 2011)

also, what collections are out next month here? i have no money at all, so i need to brace myself for what i'm missing

  	i just got back from thailand and have major holiday blues, so my bf and i went to thomson today and booked mexico for the end of september for 10 days... bye bye money


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 20, 2011)

banana1234 said:


> also, what collections are out next month here? i have no money at all, so i need to brace myself for what i'm missing
> 
> i just got back from thailand and have major holiday blues, so my bf and i went to thomson today and booked mexico for the end of september for 10 days... bye bye money


 
	MAC - Lash Serum
  	MAC Cinematics / Colourozations
  	MAC - Glam Glass
  	Chanel - Fall collection

  	and mexico will be amazing!! two holidays in one year is very lucky indeed! i wish i was going somewhere!  take me with you! hee hee!


----------



## rockin (Jul 20, 2011)

I think it's next month I get my loyalty vouchers from House of Fraser, too, and it should be a good amount as I've used my card for some big spends over the last quarter, like my microwave.  I'll look forward to spending those - probably also on Urban Decay.

  	My ebay bargain MAC was an auction, and I was surprised to get them for that price.  They're used, but only once or twice, and the seller says she has sanitised them with Isopropyl Alcohol.  They actually look barely touched.

  	I've also bought a couple of other shadesticks on ebay, which have yet to arrive, and I got a Wonder Woman 'Defiance' palette for just £16.49 including postage, brand new (again, all auctions). I feel quite pleased with my bargains, but must try to stop now ready for the new MAC collections.  I want some of those Cinematics eyeshadows for starters, but am anxious to know what colours the new ones are so that I can make my list.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 21, 2011)

hee hee! you have got some bargains! but yes stay away from ebay! the mac fall collections are looking to be awesome!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 21, 2011)

have you guys signed up to glossy box? i was worried about what i would get in my box after seeing how poor last months box was.  however i have been quite pleased with mine today! i got a full sized powder from illamasqua which is awesome!


----------



## fleur de lis (Jul 21, 2011)

what is glossy box?


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 21, 2011)

fleur de lis said:


> what is glossy box?


  	you know in the states they have that birchbox thing?  this is the uk version. you pay £10 a month and you get sent 5 products! Today I got an illamasqua face powder thing that is on the site for £15 at the moment which is awesome! I also got a nail polish, perfume sample, body oil and some sun cream. I wasn't overly excited about the sun cream!

Take a walk on the wild side with Prrrowl - check out the latest specktra blog post


----------



## anita22 (Jul 21, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> have you guys signed up to glossy box? i was worried about what i would get in my box after seeing how poor last months box was.  however i have been quite pleased with mine today! i got a full sized powder from illamasqua which is awesome!



 	Yes I did and I got mine today too and also got the Illamasqua pigment. What colour is yours? Mine is green - not quite sure if it's a colour I'd use much so might pass it along to my sis. I really liked the Ciate nail polish though, it's a lovely bright orange. I also got what looks like a full size Weleda body oil and some perfume samples. There was a mini Xen Tan tube too, was thrilled with that as I use this already and it's the perfect size to take on holiday. Overall I'm quite happy.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 21, 2011)

Really peed off with Debenhams at the moment. I placed two orders on Monday 18th, ie 3 days ago, and still haven't had dispatch e-mails. WTF? What's taking them 3 days? Weird.

  	Also, I returned a nail polish to nails Inc nearly 3 weeks ago and they said they never received it. Conveniently (for them) I didn't send it registered, so now I have to get the Royal Mail to refund me as they won't if there's no tracking number. How strange.

  	Last day of school tomorrow, just been out for a mums' meal and now I really need to go to bed and sleep.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 22, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Really peed off with Debenhams at the moment. I placed two orders on Monday 18th, ie 3 days ago, and still haven't had dispatch e-mails. WTF? What's taking them 3 days? Weird.
> 
> Also, I returned a nail polish to nails Inc nearly 3 weeks ago and they said they never received it. Conveniently (for them) I didn't send it registered, so now I have to get the Royal Mail to refund me as they won't if there's no tracking number. How strange.
> 
> Last day of school tomorrow, just been out for a mums' meal and now I really need to go to bed and sleep.


  	wow... that is pretty poor service on debenhams behalf.... they need to dispatch your goodies!!


----------



## rockin (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm puzzled - just noticed that User27 has been replacing lots of their posts with ****

  	Why would someone do that?


----------



## rockin (Jul 22, 2011)

BEAUTYBAY.COM  12% OFF ABSOLUTELY EVERYTHING THIS WEEKEND  SIMPLY USE: 12 YEARS*  at the checkout to receive your discount   *Discount code 12YEARS is valid until midnight 24th July 2011 (BST). Discount code will not apply to delivery charges. Please note that the code MUST be used within the checkout process - it cannot be applied retrospectively to orders


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 22, 2011)

Well, what do you know? My packages came today, still haven't got dispatch e-mails, but never mind, I have the packages. I actually ordered some extra Jade Fortunes and Rare Finds as my JF has lots of blue, but hardly any yellow/green, and my RF has very little veining and the pink in it does look gorgeous. None of the new ones are that great except for maybe one of the JFs, I might keep that one, but then actually i might keep the 3rd Unsurpassable instead as that one does have a lot of green. I don't know.


----------



## charlotte366 (Jul 22, 2011)

My glossy box had the same as Lou, the only thing i was disappointed with was the perfume sample, alot of people got an inlight face oil and I would have loved to have got that!

  	If anyone wants my illamasqua powdered metal in ether in exchange for the face oil, let me know!

  	On a plus note I was pleased with the selection and value in the box so won't be cancelling the subscription

  	I checked out the town centre at lunch as I recently started a new job in a different town. The superdrug has MUA professional so just picked up the 3 palettes to test out. it also has a sleek which makes me happy, as i either had to order online or specifically drive to another town to get at the weekend and hope they hadn't sold out of LED palettes.

  	The boots also has a too faced counter too!

  	No MAC or urban decay though!


----------



## AndSparkle (Jul 22, 2011)

Ooooooo, I'm so happy. I finally got a job!!!! 

  	Which means, next month, my bank balance better watch out!   

  	Ahhh sorry. I'm just so excited.. It's my first ever job.


----------



## PeachTwist (Jul 22, 2011)

My Boots used to have UD, but I noticed that it was gone when I went in last Saturday hunting for Stila.  They also now have Nails Inc which they didn't have before and I think another brand as well which was never there either.  They have Too Faced, though.. but to be honest I'm really not interested in that brand.

  	So after nearly a week after buying I went to take pics of my Boots haul - I accidentally broke one of my eyeliners before I could even take a picture of it.  It's just the tip, but I'm still bummed out.  £13 - the tip shouldn't break off so easily.  I suppose at least I can say it's soft, which it is.  Not happy, though.  Sigh, oh well, whatever.

  	As for the MAC collections coming out - I think the only one I'm interested in is the Colourizations?  I think that's the name of it, so hopefully I won't want too much and it'll be okay for my wallet.  Do we have a rough release date for it?


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 22, 2011)

PeachTwist said:


> My Boots used to have UD, but I noticed that it was gone when I went in last Saturday hunting for Stila.  They also now have Nails Inc which they didn't have before and I think another brand as well which was never there either.  They have Too Faced, though.. but to be honest I'm really not interested in that brand.
> 
> So after nearly a week after buying I went to take pics of my Boots haul - I accidentally broke one of my eyeliners before I could even take a picture of it.  It's just the tip, but I'm still bummed out.  £13 - the tip shouldn't break off so easily.  I suppose at least I can say it's soft, which it is.  Not happy, though.  Sigh, oh well, whatever.
> 
> As for the MAC collections coming out - I think the only one I'm interested in is the Colourizations?  I think that's the name of it, so hopefully I won't want too much and it'll be okay for my wallet.  Do we have a rough release date for it?


  	i'd be so happy to get a too faced in my boots! i love their stuff!


----------



## rockin (Jul 22, 2011)

For starters, there's the "My First Tattoo" thread, "It's been a great month but....", "Shanna Moakler's Cosmetic Line "Smoak"  " and "Need some advice ladies".  It looks like she's been going through deleting loads of posts (or rather replacing them with (****) today.  Most odd.

  	Yep, bad timing on that sale, with all these collections coming up.  I do hope none of them come up while I'm on holiday next week (and I think one is), as I get "the evils" if I get my netbook out on holiday, and my parents like us all to get up and out early in the day, for the whole day, so if anything sells out I'm likely to miss it.  I'll also have to pay extra to have delivery postponed until after we get back from holiday.

  	Off out soon to spend more money - the 10% discount voucher I have for the school uniform shop runs out tomorrow, and as tomorrow's my birthday I'm going to have to go there today.


----------



## anita22 (Jul 22, 2011)

PeachTwist said:


> My Boots used to have UD, but I noticed that it was gone when I went in last Saturday hunting for Stila.  They also now have Nails Inc which they didn't have before and I think another brand as well which was never there either.  They have Too Faced, though.. but to be honest I'm really not interested in that brand.


	Urban Decay pulled out (or were kicked out, who knows) of Boots a few months ago... :-(


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 22, 2011)

rockin said:


> For starters, there's the "My First Tattoo" thread, "It's been a great month but....", "Shanna Moakler's Cosmetic Line "Smoak"  " and "Need some advice ladies".  It looks like she's been going through deleting loads of posts (or rather replacing them with (****) today.  Most odd.
> Yep, bad timing on that sale, with all these collections coming up.  I do hope none of them come up while I'm on holiday next week (and I think one is), as I get "the evils" if I get my netbook out on holiday, and my parents like us all to get up and out early in the day, for the whole day, so if anything sells out I'm likely to miss it.  I'll also have to pay extra to have delivery postponed until after we get back from holiday.
> 
> Off out soon to spend more money - the 10% discount voucher I have for the school uniform shop runs out tomorrow, and as tomorrow's my birthday I'm going to have to go there today.


  	oh right... yeah i think it's somebody who wanted their account deleted. i don't deal with the deleted accounts which i why i'm not entirely sure! 

  	i'm hoping that nothing is set to sell out next month. no collection that is coming out for us has had outstanding blog reviews which means that people will be less frantic about buying


----------



## anita22 (Jul 22, 2011)

Does anyone know if Packed to Go is available instore here or online only?


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 22, 2011)

anita22 said:


> Does anyone know if Packed to Go is available instore here or online only?



 	it's in store because when i was in nottingham last week i bought a couple of the minis


----------



## PeachTwist (Jul 22, 2011)

rockin said:


> BEAUTYBAY.COM 12% OFF ABSOLUTELY EVERYTHING THIS WEEKEND SIMPLY USE: 12 YEARS* at the checkout to receive your discount *Discount code 12YEARS is valid until midnight 24th July 2011 (BST). Discount code will not apply to delivery charges. Please note that the code MUST be used within the checkout process - it cannot be applied retrospectively to orders


	Gotta be effing kidding me, right?  I was just looking at this website for nail polish.. FML, I don't even have enough money for a bag of sugar atm (which I REALLY need) let alone nail polish.  NOT FAIR.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 22, 2011)

PeachTwist said:


> Gotta be effing kidding me, right?  I was just looking at this website for nail polish.. FML, I don't even have enough money for a bag of sugar atm (which I REALLY need) let alone nail polish.  NOT FAIR.


  	well with the last of my 'spare' cash i put a deposit down on a brand new camera which i can pick up next friday. it's a panasonic tz20 in red and i'm very excited!


----------



## PeachTwist (Jul 22, 2011)

Gosh, that's pretty! I want one, lmao.  My cash is never "spare", lmao.  I budget for food as well as make-up.. but I didn't count on needing sugar.  I have 46p in my account haha, that'd buy me half a bag, if only they sold them! Lol  Ohhhh wellll.  I can pick some up tomorrow at least.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 22, 2011)

PeachTwist said:


> Gosh, that's pretty! I want one, lmao.  My cash is never "spare", lmao.  I budget for food as well as make-up.. but I didn't count on needing sugar.  I have 46p in my account haha, that'd buy me half a bag, if only they sold them! Lol  Ohhhh wellll.  I can pick some up tomorrow at least.


  	hee hee! i was torn between the black and red but when i was in store i thought the red was very nice so i couldn't resist  and technically i've only paid £25 down on it so far. nick is the one actually buying it for me as a treat.  My current camera is wonderful but sadly it keeps freezing up and getting a bit slow (it's 4 years old to be fair!) and i can't do blog posts without a good camera! i feel bad for choosing an expensive one but as nick said it was better to get a great one now rather than an average one that i will want to replace in a couple of years. i'm hoping this will last another 4 like my last one 

  	and i hope you get sugar soon! you should drive to mcdonalds and raid their sugar sachets!


----------



## martiryb (Jul 22, 2011)

[h=6]www.HQhair.com   15% off - enter TOPRATED at checkout!! (please note this excludes stila and blax) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/h]


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 23, 2011)

martiryb said:


> [h=6]www.HQhair.com   15% off - enter TOPRATED at checkout!! (please note this excludes stila and blax)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	darn all this discount coupons!! did i mention i have no spare cash until i get paid next week?!


----------



## martiryb (Jul 23, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> darn all this discount coupons!! did i mention i have no spare cash until i get paid next week?!



 	ya, tell me about it.. I spent everything on my new Pandora bracelet and Illamasqua and MUFE eyelashes..


----------



## anita22 (Jul 23, 2011)

martiryb said:


> [h=6]www.HQhair.com   15% off - enter TOPRATED at checkout!! (please note this excludes stila and blax)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 	Awesome, thank you!

  	Have just placed a NARS order for:
  	- Douceurs de Paris palette
  	- Delphes eyeshadow trio (Fall collection)
  	- Oasis lipgloss (Fall collection)

  	....and now just ordered Oasis blush from HQHair to match the gloss. All ready for fall now!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 23, 2011)

I want the trio, but sadly it's not on HQHair yet, so can't get 15% off it. 



anita22 said:


> Awesome, thank you!
> 
> Have just placed a NARS order for:
> - Douceurs de Paris palette
> ...


----------



## PeachTwist (Jul 23, 2011)

Red is definitely my favourite colour - so good choice, however I'd have gotten black had that not been available.  Nick is right, it's better to get a more expensive one now than to keep replacing them every year or so.  I'm trying to find a decent camera to save up for or ask for for Christmas type thing.  My Mom already had the idea about one for Xmas anyway so if I can find one that isn't ridiculously priced I'll ask for that.

  	I did manage to get sugar today - you have no idea how happy I am, haha.  Food is in the house and a LOT of sugar.  Whoop!

  	It was a bullshit day to go to Asda though.  It took us 2hrs due to the amount of people, the screaming (non-stop) children, elderly people with disabilities and, how do I say this politely.. I guess just.. mentally disabled people as well.  It was like kids/disabled day out to Asda.  I have no problem with disabled people, please don't get me wrong, but when you have old people running away from their carers and children screaming their lungs out with parents doing nothing about it.. wow.  I'm so mentally exhausted from it all I felt like crying.  2hrs to do a shopping trip which should have taken 30mins, if that.

  	People say that nails down a chalkboard is the worst sound in the world - try children, different children, screaming down a grocery store for 2hrs non-stop.  I'm sorry, but any parent who allows this should not be allowed to take their child out.  Can't control it, do your shopping online or get a babysitter or something.  People don't go grocery shopping to listen to that.  I've heard so many excuses today from people.. but it just doesn't cut it.  There is no excuse for a misbehaved child and a parent to do nothing about it.

  	/rant.  My apologies.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 23, 2011)

and this is why i'm having no children!! sorry your day hasn't been all that great  i don't mind the elderly as much - we get lots of oldies in my store so i am used to them i guess. but kids i shall never get used to.

  	just found out some bitch is stealing my specktra pictures! i can't find an email addy on the site though because it's all in symbols! boo!


----------



## PeachTwist (Jul 23, 2011)

You know what, I've said for years I'm never having kids, but each shopping trip confirms even more I don't want any.  Elderly people aren't as bad, but I don't think it's right for them to be allowed to run away from their carers.  If they can't be trusted, like children, don't take them out.

  	I saw on twitter - I wish I could read the site so I could find you an e-mail address.  That's crap.



LMD84 said:


> and this is why i'm having no children!! sorry your day hasn't been all that great  i don't mind the elderly as much - we get lots of oldies in my store so i am used to them i guess. but kids i shall never get used to.
> just found out some bitch is stealing my specktra pictures! i can't find an email addy on the site though because it's all in symbols! boo!


----------



## anita22 (Jul 23, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> and this is why i'm having no children!! sorry your day hasn't been all that great  i don't mind the elderly as much - we get lots of oldies in my store so i am used to them i guess. but kids i shall never get used to.
> *just found out some bitch is stealing my specktra pictures!* i can't find an email addy on the site though because it's all in symbols! boo!




	Sorry to hear that... who would do such a thing??!! Hopefully not a Specktrette!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 23, 2011)

I agree with you with children crying being very irritating. I hate taking my children shopping, usually go on my own if possible. However, as a parent I would just like to say, until you have children, you have no right to judge parents. Don't want to start an arguement, but you have no idea what it's like to have children, so please don't judge others. Also disabilities, be happy and feel lucky that you don't have to deal with them day in, day out. And if you find shopping so stressful, do it online instead.


----------



## anita22 (Jul 23, 2011)

Today I got a real surprise - I went into TK Maxx and they had NARS for sale!!!!! There wasn't very much but I snapped up an eyeshadow duo in Underworld for £6.99! Normally it's something like £26 so it was an amazing deal. I will definitely be stalking my TK Maxx more often if they keep getting things like that in..!


----------



## PeachTwist (Jul 23, 2011)

I do, actually.  Not my own, but I've basically raised my brothers since they were born.  My parents both used to work 12hr+ shifts and I'd look after them during that time, as we couldn't afford a babysitter and had no other family to help out.  Even on their worst days, they didn't misbehave like that.  I've even asked my parents and they've said we never did such things.  Even now, I do most things as my Mom has been unwell for nearly a year and they still don't act like that.

  	As for disabled people, I am happy and feel lucky I don't have them, and I have nothing against those with them, however a carer should be able to keep an eye on someone, whether they be disabled or not. 

  	I also don't feel like I should have to shop online to avoid people unable to look after others.  I do most of my shopping online as it is, but grocery shopping is the one thing I do in person.  If everyone bought food online to avoid these kinds of things, there wouldn't be much reason for the stores to be open.

  	This isn't a bitchy/argumentative response by the way, my apologies if it seems that way as it isn't intended.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 23, 2011)

anita22 said:


> Today I got a real surprise - I went into TK Maxx and they had NARS for sale!!!!! There wasn't very much but I snapped up an eyeshadow duo in Underworld for £6.99! Normally it's something like £26 so it was an amazing deal. I will definitely be stalking my TK Maxx more often if they keep getting things like that in..!


  	wow!!! now that is fabulous!!


----------



## PeachTwist (Jul 23, 2011)

Now that's a steal and a half.  I don't even know if my city has a TK Maxx.. maybe I should check...



anita22 said:


> Today I got a real surprise - I went into TK Maxx and they had NARS for sale!!!!! There wasn't very much but I snapped up an eyeshadow duo in Underworld for £6.99! Normally it's something like £26 so it was an amazing deal. I will definitely be stalking my TK Maxx more often if they keep getting things like that in..!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 23, 2011)

Yet you think others should shop online. Double standards much don't you think? And don't you think maybe those parents and carers might have had a really shit day themselves, and just because their children screamed, it doesn't mean they don't know how to look after them. I just hate people telling parents how they should raise their children when they don't even have children of their own. And sorry, hun, but you don't have children. You have siblings. I'm sorry to hear about your mum not being well and that you've had to look after your brothers so much, but it still doesn't give you the right to judge and criticise other like you just did.


----------



## rockin (Jul 23, 2011)

What an amazing bargain! We have a TK Maxx, but I rarely go there.  I've never seen anything exciting in there either.  I wonder if I can persuade the kids to come with me some time during the school holiday? 


  	I'm stuffed full of baklava and birthday cake now   I got given £25 (with instructions to spend it on a skirt) and a box of Lindt chocs from my parents, a bar of chocolate from my daughter and a pair of sparkly, dangly earrings from my little sister in Australia.  Right now, due to the time difference, she and I are sharing a birthday.  Her birthday is the day after mine, and since she moved to Australia we now share a birthday for 9 hours each year lol.

  	I also got 3 great pigments in the post today, bought on Specktra - Night Light, Softwash Grey and Sweet Sienna.  I never thought I'd be able to get hold of any of these, but I did, and at a very good price, too   I think I'll call them my birthday present to myself.


----------



## anita22 (Jul 23, 2011)

Happy birthday, rockin! Hope you enjoy your gifts... I love Night Light pigment!


----------



## rockin (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks, Anita 

  	Any suggestions for ways to wear it would be very welcome.


----------



## PeachTwist (Jul 23, 2011)

If they're unable to deal with them, they shouldn't have brought them with them.  *A* scream for maybe 20 seconds is understandable, but when a kid is screaming for more than 10mins, non stop apart from taking a breath - that's extreme.  Any normal person wouldn't allow that.  I'm not exaggerating, although you may think I am, however for the 2hrs I was in there it was non stop child screaming and carers yelling at disabled people to stop wandering off.  They may not be my own children, but having raised them as much as I have they may as well be anyway.  I understand your annoyance with non-parents telling parents how to raise a child, but when that child is going off the wall and disturbing every single other person around them, then I feel it's fair for someone to say something.  If parents want to allow such tantrums in their own home, that's fine.  But why should other people have to endure it also?  I'm not saying all parents are like this, just the ones that are should start doing something.  It's the same as if you go out to a restaurant and pay for a nice meal, would you want it ruined by a child misbehaving/screaming at a table near you so it ruins your meal?  I, and I'm sure most people, don't, so why should we have to listen to it any other time?  It may just be grocery shopping, but I'm still spending my money there.


----------



## anita22 (Jul 23, 2011)

rockin said:


> Thanks, Anita
> 
> Any suggestions for ways to wear it would be very welcome.


  	It goes really well with gold, peachy,  bronze or copper tones... I like to use a wash of sheer beige shimmer over the lid (e.g. Naked Lunch), then apply Night Light on the outer half of the lid. Then I add a bronzey or coppery tone (e.g. Woodwinked) into the crease and blend out towards the brow - this really helps the green to pop. I really like wearing it this way as I can easily wear it to work without it looking too OTT. I like pairing it with MAC Margin blush on the cheeks, which is a bronzey peach.


----------



## rockin (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks, Anita, I'll have to give that a try.  I love Woodwinked.


----------



## Deleted member 49521 (Jul 23, 2011)

I also got a Glossybox! Mine came with the gold Illamasqua face powder, a bright green nail polish, Weleda body oil and samples of sunscreen and perfume. Very pleased overall


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm not going to carry on with this discussion because it's pointless. While I also don't like children screaming near me in supermarkets, restaurants, etc., I do understand and sympathise with the parents of such children because I've had difficult times with my children while out as well. Obviously you think that makes me a bad parent because I couldn't control them, but since I have the right to go to a restaurant and shops, I have to say, I don't give a s**t what others think. End of.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 23, 2011)

Happy birthday!  It was my younger daughter's party today (although her birthday isn't until mid-August), and now I'm full of cake too. 



rockin said:


> What an amazing bargain! We have a TK Maxx, but I rarely go there.  I've never seen anything exciting in there either.  I wonder if I can persuade the kids to come with me some time during the school holiday?
> 
> 
> I'm stuffed full of baklava and birthday cake now   I got given £25 (with instructions to spend it on a skirt) and a box of Lindt chocs from my parents, a bar of chocolate from my daughter and a pair of sparkly, dangly earrings from my little sister in Australia.  Right now, due to the time difference, she and I are sharing a birthday.  Her birthday is the day after mine, and since she moved to Australia we now share a birthday for 9 hours each year lol.
> ...


----------



## rockin (Jul 23, 2011)

Thank you 

  	This is confusing, having 2 Anitas lol.  The only other Anita I knew (apart from the famous Anita Harris) was when I was in Junior school, many years ago.  Now,  just like the buses, along come 2 at once!


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 23, 2011)

Can anybody from the UK folks tell me whether the 188SH is really a short handled brush, or if this is the "regular" 188 (which is quite short anyway). It's listed under the "gone" section on the UK Mac site, and I am potentially interested. Thanks guys!


----------



## rockin (Jul 23, 2011)

Mac-Guy said:


> Can anybody from the UK folks tell me whether the 188SH is really a short handled brush, or if this is the "regular" 188 (which is quite short anyway). It's listed under the "gone" section on the UK Mac site, and I am potentially interested. Thanks guys!


	Both are listed on the UK site, with the 188SH being £1 cheaper than the other.  The description for the 188SH says "A limited-edition short-handled version of our Pro-quality 188 brush"


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 23, 2011)

This is nothing! I occasionally post on another forum (www.europetheband.com/forum, it's my avourite band's website's forum) and there are loads of Anitas there, from Denmark, Greece, Germany, etc. Weird! I knew about 2 or 3 other Anitas in school, but that's all. Also my husband told me it's an old lady name in the UK, so I didn't think there would be many others. 



rockin said:


> Thank you
> 
> This is confusing, having 2 Anitas lol.  The only other Anita I knew (apart from the famous Anita Harris) was when I was in Junior school, many years ago.  Now,  just like the buses, along come 2 at once!


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 23, 2011)

rockin said:


> Both are listed on the UK site, with the 188SH being £1 cheaper than the other.  The description for the 188SH says "A limited-edition short-handled version of our Pro-quality 188 brush"


	Has anybody seen the SH version of it? I wonder how short it is in comparison to the full-size, which is already rather short. If it's not much different, I'll probably pass. I haven't seen any 188SH in the US, but I might just have missed it.


----------



## anita22 (Jul 23, 2011)

Haha, is it? Oh well, I don't mind  I'm from New Zealand originally, where it's also quite uncommon. Lots of Indian people I've met have also told me it's an Indian name too.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 23, 2011)

Yes, but also it's pretty international. Anita is the "short" version of Anna and Juanita in Spanish, but also it's quite common in Germany and pretty much all over Western and Northern Europe by the sound of it.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 24, 2011)

Mac-Guy said:


> Has anybody seen the SH version of it? I wonder how short it is in comparison to the full-size, which is already rather short. If it's not much different, I'll probably pass. I haven't seen any 188SH in the US, but I might just have missed it.


  	my 129sh is very short... the same size as the se version in fact


----------



## rockin (Jul 24, 2011)

She was my second birthday present, a day late lol.  Whilst having our birthdays consecutive days meant that my parents had to budget for both lots of birthday presents at the same time, it was far enough from Christmas to make it easier.  Also they saved money by having us share our birthday party every year


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 24, 2011)

rockin said:


> She was my second birthday present, a day late lol.  Whilst having our birthdays consecutive days meant that my parents had to budget for both lots of birthday presents at the same time, it was far enough from Christmas to make it easier.  Also they saved money by having us share our birthday party every year


  	hee hee! and yes i bet that would save lots of money by having shared parties! i always wonder what sort of parties kids have now. mainly because when i was a kid it was cool to have your local village hall hired out and then your parents would do whatever they wanted in it - my mum would always make food and we'd plays games like musical chairs and such. one year the in thing was for everybody to have a mcdonalds party! but what do kids do now?!


----------



## Alisha1 (Jul 24, 2011)

rockin said:


> What an amazing bargain! We have a TK Maxx, but I rarely go there.  I've never seen anything exciting in there either.  I wonder if I can persuade the kids to come with me some time during the school holiday?
> 
> 
> I'm stuffed full of baklava and birthday cake now   I got given £25 (with instructions to spend it on a skirt) and a box of Lindt chocs from my parents, a bar of chocolate from my daughter and a pair of sparkly, dangly earrings from my little sister in Australia.  Right now, due to the time difference, she and I are sharing a birthday.  Her birthday is the day after mine, and since she moved to Australia we now share a birthday for 9 hours each year lol.
> ...


	Happy belated birthday hun! Hope you had a great day! 

  	Gosh I have so much threads to catch up on and not to mention all the makeup blogs I follow! Me and my sister have been repainting our living room for the past few days so I haven't really had a chance to come on the computer! Hope your all well


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 24, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> Happy belated birthday hun! Hope you had a great day!
> Gosh I have so much threads to catch up on and not to mention all the makeup blogs I follow! Me and my sister have been repainting our living room for the past few days so I haven't really had a chance to come on the computer! Hope your all well


	nice to see you again sweetie! i bet your living room looks lovely!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 24, 2011)

Well, my children all had parties at home until they were 7, just playing in the garden, bouncy castle, party games. My eldest had a disco party at a nearby leisure center with rope swings after it, then she had 2 pool parties and this year she had a pizza making party in Pizza Express. My younger daughter had a "partytime party" at the leisure center which included bouncy castle, rope swinhs, soft mats, some games, etc. My children have been invited to softplay parties, makeover party, rollerskating party, all sorts really. I'm too mean, so I made them have their parties at home, my son has one more year of that, then he can have something different.


----------



## rockin (Jul 24, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> Happy belated birthday hun! Hope you had a great day!
> Gosh I have so much threads to catch up on and not to mention all the makeup blogs I follow! Me and my sister have been repainting our living room for the past few days so I haven't really had a chance to come on the computer! Hope your all well


	Thanks, Alisha


----------



## rockin (Jul 24, 2011)

My kids had parties at home when they were very young, and one at McDonalds which was their last, as it became clear to me that they did not actually enjoy parties - probably due to the Aspergers which my son has and I suspect my daughter may have too.  They never really 'took part' at any of theirs or their friends' parties.  My daughter was invited to one in the school hall, with a pirate theme and a bouncy castle, but within minutes of going into the room she came out again crying because of the noise.  She's never liked noise, and neither her nor my son like certain noises (vacuum cleaner, hot air hand dryer etc) and I have since learned that that is common with ASD.  Neither enjoy being where there are lots of people, either.  Mine are quite happy with just a family tea party.


----------



## Alisha1 (Jul 24, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> nice to see you again sweetie! i bet your living room looks lovely!


	We just need to get a few more accessories and it should be good to go!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 24, 2011)

THat's interesting about loud noises, my younger daughter doesn't like the hand dryers and compains about loud noises all the time. Makes me wonder if she really has ASD. But she is okay about loud children and crowds though.



rockin said:


> My kids had parties at home when they were very young, and one at McDonalds which was their last, as it became clear to me that they did not actually enjoy parties - probably due to the Aspergers which my son has and I suspect my daughter may have too.  They never really 'took part' at any of theirs or their friends' parties.  My daughter was invited to one in the school hall, with a pirate theme and a bouncy castle, but within minutes of going into the room she came out again crying because of the noise.  She's never liked noise, and neither her nor my son like certain noises (vacuum cleaner, hot air hand dryer etc) and I have since learned that that is common with ASD.  Neither enjoy being where there are lots of people, either.  Mine are quite happy with just a family tea party.


----------



## rockin (Jul 24, 2011)

ASD can affect people in different ways.  Sounds, textures (eg food, fabrics), smells etc can affect some, but not all.  My daughter can't stand denim, for example - she says she doesn't like the sound of anything rubbing against it. My son has a very limited diet due to textures.  Funny, though - those that don't like loud noises don't seem to have a problem with making lots of noise themselves lol.

  	A few years ago we went to Butlins for a week.  We couldn't go into the main building, because any time we walked in there she got quite agitated and complained about all the noise.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 25, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> We just need to get a few more accessories and it should be good to go!


  	cool! i love buying house stuff like that! i obsess over bedding, coffee tables and silly things like that! lol!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 25, 2011)

Haha, true that! My daughter is extremely noisy, lol!



rockin said:


> ASD can affect people in different ways.  Sounds, textures (eg food, fabrics), smells etc can affect some, but not all.  My daughter can't stand denim, for example - she says she doesn't like the sound of anything rubbing against it. My son has a very limited diet due to textures.  *Funny, though - those that don't like loud noises don't seem to have a problem with making lots of noise themselves lol.*
> A few years ago we went to Butlins for a week.  We couldn't go into the main building, because any time we walked in there she got quite agitated and complained about all the noise.


----------



## Deleted member 49521 (Jul 25, 2011)

I found a stand in Nottingham Broadmarsh today selling fake MAC lipsticks for £10 each today. I was looking through them thinking that something didn't seem right, then saw one shade called "Maked Paris" and burst out laughing. They had fake Chanel lipsticks at £10 a pop too


----------



## AndSparkle (Jul 25, 2011)

Hahaha, why does that not surprise me? I've not been in Broadmarsh for a while tho. Maybe you should inform MAC and see if they'll give you some goodies? 

  	Also, has anyone any tips on photographing flakie and glitter polishes? I'm getting nowhere atm - although I've found that photographing them in water helps a lot.. it's still not allowing me to accurately get the colour right.


----------



## Deleted member 49521 (Jul 25, 2011)

Well, I have just contacted them. Free goodies would be lovely, but I'm mostly just concerned for people that are buying them thinking they're the real deal! Who knows what's in them?

  	No help on the photographing flakies front I'm afraid. I hadn't even heard of photographing them underwater before! Do you have Photoshop or similar? You can always colour correct your images that way


----------



## Alisha1 (Jul 25, 2011)

kirkichi said:


> Well, I have just contacted them. Free goodies would be lovely, but I'm mostly just concerned for people that are buying them thinking they're the real deal! Who knows what's in them?
> 
> No help on the photographing flakies front I'm afraid. I hadn't even heard of photographing them underwater before! Do you have Photoshop or similar? You can always colour correct your images that way



 	I hope MAC do something about the stall! I hate it when people sell fake stuff - I feel sorry for the people who believe its real and waste money on it especially considering if they paid £3.50 more they could get genuine MAC lipstick!


----------



## banana1234 (Jul 25, 2011)

is cinematics the mix and match 2 palettes, not the premade ones? will it be online only here?


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 25, 2011)

banana1234 said:


> is cinematics the mix and match 2 palettes, not the premade ones? will it be online only here?


	you know i am getting super confused with it! i am just wiating until next week to see what we will get!

An inside look in my MAC Palette - #1              - todays specktra blog post


----------



## rockin (Jul 25, 2011)

Well done for reporting that stall, kirkichi!



banana1234 said:


> is cinematics the mix and match 2 palettes, not the premade ones? will it be online only here?



 	I believe it's the mix and match palettes we're getting, but I don't know whether it will be online only or not.  Makes no odds to me - I have no choice but to order online.

  	I think there are some premade palettes (different to the Nordies ones) which will be available at airports, but since I don't travel abroad I won't be able to get my hands on those.


----------



## AndSparkle (Jul 25, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> you know i am getting super confused with it! i am just wiating until next week to see what we will get!
> An inside look in my MAC Palette - #1              - todays specktra blog post


 
	I've looked everywhere!!! I might try and make a blog post about it, and see if it helps anyone.


----------



## banana1234 (Jul 26, 2011)

i have no money, and this month is so confusing with the collections... i did want some of the shadow refills. so i hope they are not this month, because then i cant afford all the ones i want..

  	i booked a holiday for my bf and i to mexico in september, and i made a mistake with the booking, and the bastards charged me even more money to switch to a different hotel

  	they booked me in a swingers hotel! i was horrified they had it in their catalogue, (thomson), it said couples, adults only, i thought it was going to be a sandals type couples hotel, but after i got home i realised it had a fine print bit, with all the 'entertainment'

  	thomson were terrible, they charged me a £70 fine to change to another (more expensive) hotel, i was spending more money anyway so i dont see why they tagged a fine on too, especially seeing as their sales agent didnt tell me when i booked it what kind of place it was, i even asked her if it was nice, and she said yes..

  	i would like to ask that none of you EVER book your holidays with thomson ever, they are AWFUL, and so unhelpful


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 26, 2011)

^Oh no, that's awful! I will definitely not book with Thomson, we normally use Thomas Cook and they've been great every time.


----------



## banana1234 (Jul 26, 2011)

this is my first time booking with thomson, usually i do thomas cook, or kuoni, this is the one and only time i have and will ever book with them, their customer service is awful, and they booked a 24 year old, who does not look remotely like a swinger, into some seedy swingers hotel in cancun. eugh!

  	my bf made me laugh, he said we should just go anyway, we dont have to participate, i was like HELL NO!

  	i'm just glad my friend who is a travel agent called me when she found out where i was staying and told me not to stay there or i'd have arrived and been shocked!


----------



## Alisha1 (Jul 26, 2011)

Wow I can't believe Thomsons CS is like that! There supposed to be a reputable travel agent! I'm glad everything got sorted for you - can't believe they made you pay a fine when clearly they should have said what type of hotel it was! Atleast now you won't get any 'surprises' when you arrive at your hotel though


----------



## PeachTwist (Jul 26, 2011)

I LOVE my brother.

  	So today I got my CP package from the US.  My Jealousy Wakes e/s, and a couple other things.  Super excited.

  	Then.. I find out that the entire Bloggers collection is back in stock.  I regretted not getting Hocus Pocus e/s and Parisian Skies e/s... so I got my brother in Canada to let me use his credit card to pay for them, send to him and have him send it to me and then have me paypal him the money.  I can't even believe he said yes.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  He is usually not this way at ALL.

  	I'm so glad I managed to get free shipping though with a code.  I nearly died when I saw the price.  $7.50 for shipping!  To think, he lives in the same city the make-up is probably going to be sent from anyway!  I also forgot that Canada/US add tax AFTER the price of the item, so that bumped it up a bit more than I thought.  In total though it's going to cost me about $40 or so to have them.  I don't care though.  I'm super excited.  Thank god for having family living back home!  To think that each e/s is $17.50, too.  The prices horrified me, but I suppose really it works out to be about the same price/slightly cheaper than here.  I think the added tax and what not made me think "omg it's so much more expensive", but with the conversion rate it'd be roughly the same, maybe only a few pounds more anyway.  Happy happy!

  	Sigh, and now I can go to sleep!  It may be 5am... but staying up this late is totally worth it for MAC, haha.  Frick, I have issues.


----------



## anita22 (Jul 26, 2011)

Got my NARS order yesteray.. Am currently planning today's outfit so that I can wear my Delphes eyeshadow trio, haha... (It's such a cloudy day toay, feels like autumn already!). Really liking the Oasis lipgloss, I think I like NARS glosses better than MAC lipglass - they're not as sticky.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 27, 2011)

anita22 said:


> Got my NARS order yesteray.. Am currently planning today's outfit so that I can wear my Delphes eyeshadow trio, haha... (It's such a cloudy day toay, feels like autumn already!). Really liking the Oasis lipgloss, I think I like NARS glosses better than MAC lipglass - they're not as sticky.


  	oh that trio looks so lovely! enjoy it! and oasis gloss is the only thing i shall be buying from the fall collection - it looks so pretty in swatches!


----------



## anita22 (Jul 27, 2011)

Just came across this blog post - apparently Garnier are launching a BB cream here:

  	http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2011/07/garnier-bb-cream-miracle-skin-perfector.html

  	I have to say if I actually liked Garnier then I'd probably try it out. (I'm not a massive fan of anything made by L'oreal other than the occasional Body Shop product). But if anyone tries it I'd be interested to hear your thoughts!

  	Edit: Just read it's available online in Superdrug, you can find it here in Light or Medium shades: http://www.superdrug.com/day-cream/garnier-bb-cream-miracle-skin-perfector-medium/invt/282268/&bklist=


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 27, 2011)

anita22 said:


> Just came across this blog post - apparently Garnier are launching a BB cream here:
> 
> http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2011/07/garnier-bb-cream-miracle-skin-perfector.html
> 
> ...




	That's exciting news. I'm sure, other brands will catch up too.


----------



## Deleted member 49521 (Jul 27, 2011)

anita22 said:


> Just came across this blog post - apparently Garnier are launching a BB cream here:
> 
> http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2011/07/garnier-bb-cream-miracle-skin-perfector.html
> 
> ...


  	I just saw that post too! I'm tempted to check it out, but I feel the same way as you regarding l'oreal. Might see if there are testers on the shelf so I can at least have a little look!


----------



## banana1234 (Jul 27, 2011)

i can laugh now but i wasnt very amused at the time !!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 27, 2011)

banana1234 said:


> i can laugh now but i wasnt very amused at the time !!


	oh i can imagine! i think i'd have been raging! lol!


----------



## rockin (Jul 28, 2011)

All packed ready to go.  Off to Great Yarmouth (not Skegness as I thought) in the morning.  I'll try to pop in some time during the week using my mobile broadband dongle.  Bath and bed now, though


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 29, 2011)

Have a good holiday!



rockin said:


> All packed ready to go.  Off to Great Yarmouth (not Skegness as I thought) in the morning.  I'll try to pop in some time during the week using my mobile broadband dongle.  Bath and bed now, though


	I've been busy with the children, but will be going to London (on my onw!) on Sunday, so really looking forward to that.


----------



## 27dots (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi all

  	Do mac collections tend to be released at the counters before or after they are online? I'll be near a counter next wed - is the colourizations collection likely to be out by then?

  	And are we still able to back2mac in the uk?


----------



## Alisha1 (Jul 29, 2011)

Hey guy was just wondering if MAC allow LE packaging for B2M?
​


----------



## Alisha1 (Jul 29, 2011)

27dots said:


> Hi all
> 
> Do mac collections tend to be released at the counters before or after they are online? I'll be near a counter next wed - is the colourizations collection likely to be out by then?
> 
> And are we still able to back2mac in the uk?



 	Collections tend to show up on the MAC site on tuesdays and on the counters on thursdays.

  	LOL thats funny I was asking about B2M aswell! I know my counter at Selfridges let you B2M for a lippy


----------



## AndSparkle (Jul 29, 2011)

27dots said:


> Hi all
> 
> Do mac collections tend to be released at the counters before or after they are online? I'll be near a counter next wed - is the colourizations collection likely to be out by then?
> 
> And are we still able to back2mac in the uk?


	Normally, collections come on online on Mon/Tues, and show up at counters on Thurs.

  	and yes, as far as I know, Back 2 MAC is still available. The rumours of MAC closing B2M in the UK were untrue.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 29, 2011)

Well, guess who's going away on Wednesday? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Not very good forward planning on my part. But in all honesty, I don't really need anything from the upcoming collections (will want some paint pots and a back-up of Lightscapade, but that's not until October), I've got such a lot of make up, half of it unused, I really should stop buying stuff. Plus I did just spend a fortune on Semi-Precious already! 

  	On the plus side, I'm going to London on Sunday and planning on picking up one or two pro items and if the Byzance collection is still available I'll get the eyeshadow quad and maybe the lipstick. If not, then it wasn't meant to be.


----------



## fleur de lis (Jul 29, 2011)

I'd love it if someone could outline how B2M works in the UK - what's eligible and what isn't as I know it differs from the US. Also in the US I think you can get lipglass or lipstick whereas in the UK you can only get lipstick. Lou wrote a really helpful spektra blog post about it a while back but I'm still not sure exactly what qualifies.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 29, 2011)

I think it's basically everything that comes in a box with B2M printed on the opening flaps (hope that makes sense), basically everything where you have a container left after you've finished with the product. So for example pencil eyeliners wouldn't because you just use them up, but mascara tubes, eyeshadow pots, brush cleanser bottles, etc. do qualify. And I believe you can get any lipstick (not just permanent as long as it's not in special packaging. I once got two dazzle lipsticks for B2M. You need 6 empties per lipstick. Hope this makes sense. Of course collect me if I'm wrong. 



fleur de lis said:


> I'd love it if someone could outline how B2M works in the UK - what's eligible and what isn't as I know it differs from the US. Also in the US I think you can get lipglass or lipstick whereas in the UK you can only get lipstick. Lou wrote a really helpful spektra blog post about it a while back but I'm still not sure exactly what qualifies.


----------



## Alisha1 (Jul 29, 2011)

Do LE empties count? I want to depot my Surf Baby eyeshadows and and I really want to B2M them or else its a waste  The box does say B2M on the flap...


----------



## anita22 (Jul 29, 2011)

The only other things I can think of are:
  	- You can't B2M for Viva Glam products
  	- Depotted eyeshadows should be fine... One time I got told I couldn't B2M these but have done so many times since then so does not seem to be a problem in most stores.


----------



## Alisha1 (Jul 29, 2011)

anita22 said:


> The only other things I can think of are: 		 			- You can't B2M for Viva Glam products
> - Depotted eyeshadows should be fine... One time I got told I couldn't B2M these but have done so many times since then so does not seem to be a problem in most stores.


	Thanks I shall try my luck the next time I'm at MAC! I've heard previously that you can only B2M 6 normal black empties for 1 normal black lipsticks but I guess its different for each store! 

  	Ok I depotted 2 of my MAC eyeshadows just to try it even though I haven't technically got a palette to put them in! Lol and I'm not planning on going to town to get a palette till thursday! I'm still thinking about whether its worth getting the blush palette or not - I mean the price of the blush palette is 11.50 and with the 6 depot you get a free lippie thats RRP is 13.50....just a £2 difference! :s


----------



## anita22 (Jul 29, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> Thanks I shall try my luck the next time I'm at MAC! I've heard previously that you can only B2M 6 normal black empties for 1 normal black lipsticks but I guess its different for each store!
> Ok I depotted 2 of my MAC eyeshadows just to try it even though I haven't technically got a palette to put them in! Lol and I'm not planning on going to town to get a palette till thursday! I'm still thinking about whether its worth getting the blush palette or not - I mean the price of the blush palette is 11.50 and with the 6 depot you get a free lippie thats RRP is 13.50....just a £2 difference! :s




	You can definitely B2M for LE lipsticks. Just not the Viva Glam ones.

  	I've often thought about getting a blush palette. The only thing that puts me off is that I usually need to touch up my blush during the day. Once they're depotted there's not really any way to carry them around unless I cart around a whole palette (not gonna happen). So my MAC shadows all live in palettes, but I've kept all my blushes as singles.

  	LOL at depotting your eyeshadows early... I've done that many a time. Then when I buy a palette I feel compelled to fill the empty spaces as soon as possible - so end up buying more shadows, hehe.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 30, 2011)

anita22 said:


> *You can definitely B2M for LE lipsticks*. Just not the Viva Glam ones.
> I've often thought about getting a blush palette. The only thing that puts me off is that I usually need to touch up my blush during the day. Once they're depotted there's not really any way to carry them around unless I cart around a whole palette (not gonna happen). So my MAC shadows all live in palettes, but I've kept all my blushes as singles.
> 
> LOL at depotting your eyeshadows early... I've done that many a time. Then when I buy a palette I feel compelled to fill the empty spaces as soon as possible - so end up buying more shadows, hehe.


  	and not ones that have special packaging! 

  	guys i was quite annoyed yesterday! i was at birmingham for a training day and we got to go shopping in the bullring to check out other stores. sadly i was paired with this manager who was well into the task and insisted we spent the entire time doing 'work'. everytime i tried sneaking off to selfridges he would follow me saying that store wasn't on our list! lol!! i wanted to go to mac!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 30, 2011)

Lol, that's guys for you. They don't understand the importance of shopping! 

  	Incidentally, have you bought anything from Semi-Precious yet? I know you said you were waiting for some things from Janice, plus waiting to be paid. Just curious as I know you like your MES and MSFs.


----------



## 27dots (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks everyone 

  	I called to be sure and I asked about whether you can b2m using eyeshadow pots without the metal pan and she said "it's supposed to be the whole thing" - does anyone have any experience of this? She didn't really say "no", so I'm wondering if technically it's not allowed but they take them anyway

  	That's great to know you can b2m for a LE lipstick, I'm sure I read somewhere that you couldn't

  	ee this is going to be my first time back2mac'ing, im so excited! lol


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 30, 2011)

I tend to just put mine in a bag and they don't look at them individually, so I have got away with B2Macing depotted eyeshadow pots. I don't ask, just hand them over, lol. It's a technique Derren Bown (the illusionist) uses, the more confident you are, the less they'll try to question you. 



27dots said:


> Thanks everyone
> 
> I called to be sure and I asked about whether you can b2m using eyeshadow pots without the metal pan and she said "it's supposed to be the whole thing" - does anyone have any experience of this? She didn't really say "no", so I'm wondering if technically it's not allowed but they take them anyway
> 
> ...


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 30, 2011)

oh yes! i bought myself warmth or coral blush. Janice has packaged up pearl msf, smoked ruby mes and hint of sapphire mes. I have now been paid and will most likely get clarity and faux gold next week  and you're right! i love my msf's and mes!!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 30, 2011)

Yes, of course, I remember the Warmth of Coral incident.  Clarity and Faux Gold are both lovely.  I have to say I really like all the MES and I love Rose Quartz MSF the most.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 30, 2011)

yeah that sucked! my first ever broken product! however at least mac sent a new one without any real issues. and the blush is so pretty, it was worth waiting for! And i am looking forward to buying more mes! This years have been the best imo - i'm still sad so many bloggers gave them bad reviews!


----------



## Alisha1 (Jul 30, 2011)

Lol I'm never confident in public I just tend to shy away :/ I'm definitely going to try that! You reminded me I still have to finish reading a Derren Brown book I purchased awhile ago! I stopped half way through cause 'I never had enough time' gosh I miss the days when I could finish reading a book in 2-3 days!


----------



## anita22 (Jul 30, 2011)

27dots said:


> Thanks everyone
> 
> I called to be sure and I asked about whether you can b2m using eyeshadow pots without the metal pan and she said "it's supposed to be the whole thing" - does anyone have any experience of this? She didn't really say "no", so I'm wondering if technically it's not allowed but they take them anyway
> 
> ...




	I think they sometimes try to discourage people returning depots, but nowhere in the B2M policy outlined on there website does it actually forbid it. It just says you can return 6 primary packaging containers for a free lipstick. Hand them over in a bag and they'll be less likely to look. I must have B2M'd well over a dozen times before and only been told once I couldn't do depots. (I just held onto them and went back to the counter when that person wasn't there.. and they took them).


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 31, 2011)

anita22 said:


> I think they sometimes try to discourage people returning depots, but nowhere in the B2M policy outlined on there website does it actually forbid it. It just says you can return 6 primary packaging containers for a free lipstick. Hand them over in a bag and they'll be less likely to look. I must have B2M'd well over a dozen times before and only been told once I couldn't do depots. (I just held onto them and went back to the counter when that person wasn't there.. and they took them).


  	yeah i always hand mine over in a bag. but on the times where i have sent my empties actually to mac hq there have been depots included and never have they said anything about it not being ok to do!

  	guys i thought i would post a link to my specktra july faves video here so you can see what was in my glossy box this month! turns out it was a bargain! - Lou’s July favourites


----------



## Eleentje (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm a bit nervous about B2Ming my depotted eyeshadows as well, as I have a lot and it is going to be the first time I'll be doing this.
  	I think I'm just going to try to go to a different store, if they will refuse to take mine.


----------



## banana1234 (Jul 31, 2011)

Eleentje said:


> I'm a bit nervous about B2Ming my depotted eyeshadows as well, as I have a lot and it is going to be the first time I'll be doing this.
> I think I'm just going to try to go to a different store, if they will refuse to take mine.


	i was worried about this too at first, but ive never been questioned about it... one girl asked me if i had mac palettes cos it works out cheaper to get them with out the pots, and i said yeah, and she then realised i'd depotted and she asked me how i did it, cos she tried with a lighter and it was messy, so i actually taught her how to do it!
  	if you are really bothered you can buy some empty metal pans from some where like the coastal scents website and stick them into the pots, which i did my first time, but she didnt even look @ them so i havent bothered after that.. i use the pans for pressing pigments now


----------



## 27dots (Jul 31, 2011)

Eleentje said:


> I'm a bit nervous about B2Ming my depotted eyeshadows as well, as I have a lot and it is going to be the first time I'll be doing this.
> I think I'm just going to try to go to a different store, if they will refuse to take mine.



 	yeah I have so many, and I only have one store I can get to

  	I might just buy some cheap pans off of ebay


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 31, 2011)

I went to London today and had such a good time!  Went to the Mac pro store and got a water based mixing medium and the eyeliner gel one, plus 5 pigments/glitters. (Got Pink Pearl finally that Lou made me fall in love with, all her fault, lol.) There were all these gorgeous 3D glitters, gold and silver with all sorts of coloured glitter, so gorgeous, if they didn't cost £15.50 each I would've bought them all! But I wouldn't actually use them, so sadly, I had to leave them behind. Has anyone got Steel Blue pigment? It is so gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I also picked up Kelly Green, but they were out of Chartreuse which was the other one I wanted. Never mind.

  	I also went to Selfridges to see if they still had anything left from the Byzance collection and to my surprise the MA said they had loads left, so I got the eyeshadow quad, the lipstick and the red blush (they didn't have the gold one, but I didn't want that anyway), plus this new 3 colour shimmery trio, supposedly for the eyes, sorry I forgot its name, but it's gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm sure it's a new limited edition product and it's not on the website yet, so don't know if it's Selfridges exclusive or not. (I read about it on Cafe Makeup ages ago, but can't seem to find it, I'll try to take a picture of it later/tomorrow.)

  	I also picked up some Andrea Fullerton nail polishes and a couple of glittery Nails Inc ones. So much for not buying more make up...


----------



## Alisha1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> I went to London today and had such a good time!  Went to the Mac pro store and got a water based mixing medium and the eyeliner gel one, plus 5 pigments/glitters. (Got Pink Pearl finally that Lou made me fall in love with, all her fault, lol.) There were all these gorgeous 3D glitters, gold and silver with all sorts of coloured glitter, so gorgeous, if they didn't cost £15.50 each I would've bought them all! But I wouldn't actually use them, so sadly, I had to leave them behind. Has anyone got Steel Blue pigment? It is so gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Sounds like you had a great time! Engoy your goodies! Wow I'm surprised most of the Byzance collection was still in stock except Or JC! I thought Topkapi would have sold out ages ago!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 31, 2011)

Yeah, me too! I guess if it had been online it would've sold a lot better, but maybe people just couldn't be bothered to phone up. I did in fact phone to order, but they never called me back, so I ended up not bothering again. At least I saved on the postage, lol (although my travel card cost £11.80, but we'll ignore that little detail).



Alisha1 said:


> Sounds like you had a great time! Engoy your goodies! Wow I'm surprised most of the Byzance collection was still in stock except Or JC! I thought Topkapi would have sold out ages ago!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 31, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> I went to London today and had such a good time!  Went to the Mac pro store and got a water based mixing medium and the eyeliner gel one, plus 5 pigments/glitters. (Got Pink Pearl finally that Lou made me fall in love with, all her fault, lol.) There were all these gorgeous 3D glitters, gold and silver with all sorts of coloured glitter, so gorgeous, if they didn't cost £15.50 each I would've bought them all! But I wouldn't actually use them, so sadly, I had to leave them behind. Has anyone got Steel Blue pigment? It is so gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Oh it sounds like you had a fantastic time!! And yay for finally getting Pink Pearl! You won't regret it at all because it really is lovely! Use it over a dark base too for a really different look! I too love all the 3d glitters and you made some great choices with pigments! I have steel blue and it is fabulous!! And that is great you got hold of some of the Byznace collection! I too am shocked at how much they had left! And please let me know what the shimmer thing was... if it was the thing that can be used on eyes or cheeks i want that too!!


----------



## Alisha1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Correct me if I'mwrong but I think the shimmer thing is the £44 highlighter/eyeshadow trio thingy from the Les Aquarelles collection. I want it soooo badly but I've told myself that if I get it I can't buy anything from the Cinematics collection!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 31, 2011)

Yes, it's definitely £44! I know, I know, but I'm a sucker for these shimmery powders. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Here are the pictures:









  	It is even more shimmery in RL, looks like Swarovsky diamonds. Really pretty. But that's just an overspray, the actual product underneath isn't that shimmery. It is iridescent, but not glitterfest. (I haven't touched mine yet, but I did swatch the tester in Selfridges.)



Alisha1 said:


> Correct me if I'mwrong but I think the shimmer thing is the £44 highlighter/eyeshadow trio thingy from the Les Aquarelles collection. I want it soooo badly but I've told myself that if I get it I can't buy anything from the Cinematics collection!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 31, 2011)

eeep! that is a little pricey for me... what to do?!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 31, 2011)

I also got Reflects Gold and Reflects Transparent Pink. They also had this two tone blue-purple glitter that I didn't get, but might just go back in August for it, it wasn't as chunky as some other glitter, so might actually use it.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 1, 2011)

oh all the reflects ones are great! and was it purple duo glitter? it's a fine purple with pink duo chrome - i bought it a few years ago and love it!  because it's so fine you can pat it on your lids for subtle sparkle!


----------



## Deleted member 49521 (Aug 1, 2011)

Has anyone tried the Stila one step correct? Would it be cheeky of me to take a sample jar into boots with me to fill up? Haha! £24 is a lot for me to spend on a product without being able to test it thoroughly first


----------



## Deleted member 49521 (Aug 2, 2011)

Wow, didn't mean to kill the thread, haha!

  	Colourizations and Cinematics have gone up on the mac website


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 2, 2011)

kirkichi said:


> Wow, didn't mean to kill the thread, haha!
> 
> Colourizations and Cinematics have gone up on the mac website


  	yeah i saw... i'm sad we don't have the refill pans though! i mean france has them! i wanted raving mad


----------



## Deleted member 49521 (Aug 2, 2011)

It wasn't busy when I went in yesterday so I did a couple of pumps into a sample jar 

  	I know, I'd have been all over them if we got to pick and choose, but none of these duos are doing anything for me


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 2, 2011)

Nah, nothing interests me. Which is fine since I've spent over £500 on SP, FF and pro stuff in the last month. Ooops.



kirkichi said:


> Wow, didn't mean to kill the thread, haha!
> 
> Colourizations and Cinematics have gone up on the mac website


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 2, 2011)

i bought more semi precious items instead!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 2, 2011)

Ooh, what did you get? I love the look of the teal shadow, but not enough to spend £20 on the duo.


----------



## Alisha1 (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm going to try my best not to buy anything from the Colourizations/Cinematics collections! Should be easy as it looks like were not getting the refill pans! 

  	Packed to Go is also up on the site!


----------



## rockin (Aug 2, 2011)

I worried all day that things would go online today and I would miss them while we were out.  Seems I needn't have worried - I had been wanting the individual pans, not the glued-in, pre-made duos.  I don't want the colourful brushes, either.  Are we not "international" by American standards then?  Here's hoping we'll still get them.

  	Has anyone asked MAC online?  I would, but my internet connection here is sooo slooow!


----------



## trollydolly (Aug 2, 2011)

are the lip bags available at mac counters? i need 'it's a girl' and 'nude scene'! but i dont want to have to wait for delivery!


----------



## Alisha1 (Aug 2, 2011)

trollydolly said:


> are the lip bags available at mac counters? i need 'it's a girl' and 'nude scene'! but i dont want to have to wait for delivery!



 	If they come to counters it will be on thursday but if you place a MAC order it should come by thursday/friday

  	I have its a girl set. I was given it as a gift which is just as well as I definitely wouldn't have paid for it personally!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 2, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> If they come to counters it will be on thursday but if you place a MAC order it should come by thursday/friday
> 
> I have its a girl set. I was given it as a gift which is just as well as I definitely wouldn't have paid for it personally!


	aw what are you not keen on?

You always remember your first Chanel… - todays specktra blog post


----------



## banana1234 (Aug 2, 2011)

hmm, so mac has made no money from me on semi precious, cinematics/colourizations or any of the other collections really...

  	that's a first. good job too though as i have almost no money this month...

  	i would have got some pro pans if they'd come out here, but i'm not going to lose any sleep over it

  	all i'm really looking forward to are fluidlines, paint pots, lightscapade and the 226 brush

  	i'm thinking of getting a 138 brush, do any of you have anything positive or negative to say about it?


----------



## Eleentje (Aug 2, 2011)

Mac hasn't been getting much of my money either over the past months! Chanel ate my wallet 
  	The same will apply to the upcoming collections. I will definitely getting myself a 226 though, and maybe a couple of paintpots/eyeshadow singles.
  	I'm thinking of doing some research on bb creams and get myself a good superpower asian one


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 3, 2011)

Eleentje said:


> Mac hasn't been getting much of my money either over the past months! Chanel ate my wallet
> The same will apply to the upcoming collections. I will definitely getting myself a 226 though, and maybe a couple of paintpots/eyeshadow singles.
> *I'm thinking of doing some research on bb creams and get myself a good superpower asian one *


	this is what i think i shall do. apparently shills do a very good one


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 3, 2011)

I still don't get bb creams. To me, they just seem like tinted moisturisers!

  	Btw, to anyone that is searching for a job, try Asda. I've just started working there, and it is just so much fun... I never thought I'd be saying that now... :|


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 3, 2011)

AndSparkle said:


> I still don't get bb creams. To me, they just seem like tinted moisturisers!
> 
> Btw, to anyone that is searching for a job, try Asda. I've just started working there, and it is just so much fun... I never thought I'd be saying that now... :|


	that's awesome! i am pleased you are enjoying your job 

China Glaze Below Deck: NOTD - todays specktra blog post


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 4, 2011)

I tested the new Mac BB cream at Gatwick yesterday, but it didn't seem anything special to me, like you said, it's tinted moisturiser (not bad though as far as I can tell).

	By the way, I wanted to see if they had any travel exclusive sets, but didn't see anything. In the end, I walked out of the duty free not having bought anyting! I must be ill, lol.

  	Actually, I wanted to get a Guerlain Automatique lipstick I saw on Temptalia, but it looked nothing like her pictures and swatches. This is the second time now as well, another Automatique lipstick was completely different on her site than IRL. Weird.


AndSparkle said:


> I still don't get bb creams. To me, they just seem like tinted moisturisers!
> 
> Btw, to anyone that is searching for a job, try Asda. I've just started working there, and it is just so much fun... I never thought I'd be saying that now... :|


----------



## Eleentje (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks for the review, Anita!
  	That's why I'm thinking of getting some from Asia.
  	I'm planning to go to Australia next year, so I'll make sure that the stopover at Singapore/Bangkok will be long enough for me to check out their duty free 

  	I've had those times when i ended up not buying anything at duty free. It felt weird too, haha


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 4, 2011)

Eleentje said:


> Thanks for the review, Anita!
> That's why I'm thinking of getting some from Asia.
> I'm planning to go to Australia next year, so I'll make sure that the stopover at Singapore/Bangkok will be long enough for me to check out their duty free
> 
> I've had those times when i ended up not buying anything at duty free. It felt weird too, haha


  	yeah i have gone to the duty free and not bought anything either! it does feel very weird! lol!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 4, 2011)

When I say I'm going to the duty free my husband always says "don't buy anything" and I go yeah right, but yesterday I really didn't, lol. I would've if they had had some of the fall collection like Guerlain or Chanel lol. No doubt I will spend quite a bit back home later this month.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 4, 2011)

**************ALERT!!!!!****************

  	Guys, I've just looked on the Debenhams website and the Urban Decay 15 anniversary eyeshadow palette is already available!!! 39 pounds and you get free delivery! Yay!!!


----------



## sonia84 (Aug 4, 2011)

Can anyone remember the free code for shipping at Mac? I'm going to get one of the look in a boxes and I hate paying for shipping. Thanks.


----------



## banana1234 (Aug 4, 2011)

its either survey09 or survey10


----------



## sonia84 (Aug 4, 2011)

survey10 worked great!  thanks again.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 4, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> **************ALERT!!!!!****************
> 
> Guys, I've just looked on the Debenhams website and the Urban Decay 15 anniversary eyeshadow palette is already available!!! 39 pounds and you get free delivery! Yay!!!


  	woah!!!!! where is my wallet?! i need this now!!

Chanel Rouge Byzantin - todays specktra blog post


----------



## Deleted member 49521 (Aug 4, 2011)

Aah, need to raise some money! I'd love to have that palette in my life!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 4, 2011)

kirkichi said:


> Aah, need to raise some money! I'd love to have that palette in my life!


  	i ordered! i think nick is a little miffed but how could i not get it? i have most of the urban decay palettes! i couldn't skip this one - the colours are fab!


----------



## lindas1983 (Aug 4, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> **************ALERT!!!!!****************
> 
> Guys, I've just looked on the Debenhams website and the Urban Decay 15 anniversary eyeshadow palette is already available!!! 39 pounds and you get free delivery! Yay!!!


 
	I really hope this will still be around on wednesday, really can't afford to have it on my august credit card bill, but its oh so tempting.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 4, 2011)

They are fab and the palette is extremely good value. I believe the eyeshadows are full size like in the Naked palette, so they would cost something like 195 quid at £13 each. I'm really looking forward to receiving mine when I return home.


----------



## sonia84 (Aug 4, 2011)

I did want to get this but £40 is a bit steep for an UD palette. I got 3 for £36 a few years ago, those days have been and gone lol. I barely used the 4 I had so I swapped two away. I ordered the girl next door look in a box. I've wanted those es for a while now and I wil have 4 goodies to B2M.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 4, 2011)

yes i think it's really good value too. and i also read the shadows were full sized


----------



## Alisha1 (Aug 4, 2011)

Thank you for letting us know its available!! I will order it tomorrow hopefully, I can go to the store and pick it up if its available but if I order online I get enough points for another £5 on my beauty card


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 5, 2011)

i hope it arrives within a reasonable time... maybe monday or tuesday next week? i can't wait to play!!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 5, 2011)

If you order online, you get 5 points for every £ spent, whereas if you buy in store, you only get 3 points per £. Which is just as well for me as my local Debenhams has hardly any useful brands, although sadly that also means that I need to go to London to be able to spend my points on UD, Chanel or Guerlain.




Alisha1 said:


> Thank you for letting us know its available!! I will order it tomorrow hopefully, I can go to the store and pick it up if its available but if I order online I get enough points for another £5 on my beauty card


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 5, 2011)

I've got my dispatch e-mail already! So it should be delivered on Monday I think. Hope you get yours quickly too.




LMD84 said:


> i hope it arrives within a reasonable time... maybe monday or tuesday next week? i can't wait to play!!


----------



## Alisha1 (Aug 5, 2011)

That must be such a hassle! I sometimes can't make it to my local Debenhams, can't imagine having to go that far for something! 

  	I just placed an order for the UD palette, hopefully I'll receive it on Tuesday the latest - can't wait!

  	I also placed an order from NARS. I ordered Oasis lipgloss, Montego Bay lipstick and Wonder lipgloss. I hope Wonder is the orange lipgloss that I've been searching for! Does anyone know how long it takes to receive orders from NARs? 

  	Also theres a free mini NARs Super Orgasm blush with orders over £30 with the code *LOVENARS*, I have no idea when it expires!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 5, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> That must be such a hassle! I sometimes can't make it to my local Debenhams, can't imagine having to go that far for something!
> 
> I just placed an order for the UD palette, hopefully I'll receive it on Tuesday the latest - can't wait!
> 
> ...


  	awesome!! you ordered some fab goodies! i really want the oasis gloss too but will be holding off until i have more money.

  	we pick up our new kitten tonight! i'm excited! we've already had her in our home for little play dates to see how well she gets on with our other cats. it turns out they are terrified of her! i thought they might try and beat her up but they run away from her every time she gets near them.


----------



## Alisha1 (Aug 5, 2011)

I put some money aside for MAC and as I'm not ordering anything from Colourizations I could finally get some NARS! I still want the eyeshadow duo from the Fall collection and also the polish but I'll have to wait before I can order

  	Aw what are you planning on naming your new kitty? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thats so funny that your other cats run away from her! I want a kitten sooo badly!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 5, 2011)

There are some counters like Estee Lauder, Clarins, Lancome, Benefit and Clinique in my local Debenhams and I do get stuff from them sometimes, plus there's a Dior counter in the Guildford Debenhams (and I think YSL in Staines), so it's not all bad, but yeah, if I want to spend my points on UD, Chanel and Guerlain, then it's London for me. I think I've been 4 times this year already, so it's not too bad, plus I'm going again late August.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 5, 2011)

Lol!! typical! i think if he already gets on well with other kitties he should be ok. Dylan and Annie hate each other and Dylan really bashes her about which is why I was worried about a kitten. I am still shocked that Dylan is so freaked! lol!!


----------



## anita22 (Aug 6, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> That must be such a hassle! I sometimes can't make it to my local Debenhams, can't imagine having to go that far for something!
> 
> I just placed an order for the UD palette, hopefully I'll receive it on Tuesday the latest - can't wait!
> 
> ...



 	The last 2 orders I've placed it's taken about 3-4 working days for them to arrive. I believe they ship from either France or the US. I hope you like the Oasis gloss, it's my new favourite at the moment. I really want Montego Bay lipstick but am not really keen on mattes (if it is a true, flat matte - not sure if it has a bit of shine to it still?). I'll be in London on Tuesday so might check it out then... the media agency I work with is literally just behind Selfridges, which makes it very dangerous for me every time we have a meeting, haha. The mini Super Orgasm sounds darling, I want...!!


  	Yesterday I cracked and ordered the Laura Mercier Canyon Sunset cheek melange from HoF... It has a mix of 3 cheek colours that look gorgeous for autumn. I can remember the last time I spend 30 quid on a blush but it's not often! I hope it's as gorgeous as it is in pictures.


----------



## Alisha1 (Aug 6, 2011)

anita22 said:


> The last 2 orders I've placed it's taken about 3-4 working days for them to arrive. I believe they ship from either France or the US. I hope you like the Oasis gloss, it's my new favourite at the moment. I really want Montego Bay lipstick but am not really keen on mattes (if it is a true, flat matte - not sure if it has a bit of shine to it still?). I'll be in London on Tuesday so might check it out then... the media agency I work with is literally just behind Selfridges, which makes it very dangerous for me every time we have a meeting, haha. The mini Super Orgasm sounds darling, I want...!!
> 
> 
> Yesterday I cracked and ordered the Laura Mercier Canyon Sunset cheek melange from HoF... It has a mix of 3 cheek colours that look gorgeous for autumn. I can remember the last time I spend 30 quid on a blush but it's not often! I hope it's as gorgeous as it is in pictures.


	Thanks hopefully it will arrive on tuesday. I can't wait to try Oasis gloss, Seems completely different to anything I own! My lips usually need alot of work to handle mattes, I have tried a NARs matte lip pencil and the texture was not too drying so I hope its the same for this!

  	Let us know how you like LM blush, I shouldn't really be thinking of buying it but it looks so pretty!


----------



## anita22 (Aug 6, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> Thanks hopefully it will arrive on tuesday. I can't wait to try Oasis gloss, Seems completely different to anything I own! My lips usually need alot of work to handle mattes, I have tried a NARs matte lip pencil and the texture was not too drying so I hope its the same for this!
> Let us know how you like LM blush, I shouldn't really be thinking of buying it but it looks so pretty!


  	Yes, the matte lip pencils don't seem all that matte do they? I have Sex Machine and it's not matte at all. I hope the matte lipsticks are the same..!

  	Will pick up the blush tomorrow so will let you know! (I did a Collect in Store order as I was going to be near a HoF tomorrow anyway).


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 6, 2011)

Yeah, well, I live a 25 minute train journey away and I always find excuses to go.  Plus I did have visitors from Hungary in February, so I spent a day there with them then too.  That was when Wonder Woman came out, so I could nip into Selfridges to pick up some stuff. Very convenient. 




Alisha1 said:


> Thanks hopefully it will arrive on tuesday. I can't wait to try Oasis gloss, Seems completely different to anything I own! My lips usually need alot of work to handle mattes, I have tried a NARs matte lip pencil and the texture was not too drying so I hope its the same for this!
> Let us know how you like LM blush, I shouldn't really be thinking of buying it but it looks so pretty!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 6, 2011)

my clarity and faux gold arrived today. soooo pretty! i haven't swatched them yet though because i need to take some photos of them first and the lighting is bad today - it's so dark outside!

Philosophy Lip Shines – good smelling glosses! - todays specktra blog post


----------



## Alisha1 (Aug 6, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> my clarity and faux gold arrived today. soooo pretty! i haven't swatched them yet though because i need to take some photos of them first and the lighting is bad today - it's so dark outside!
> 
> Philosophy Lip Shines – good smelling glosses! - todays specktra blog post


	Yay hope you enjoy your shadows! I saw a FOTD using Clarity and now I have to have it!

  	This is the post - I love her look!
  	http://www.magi-mania.de/mac-clarity-mineralize-eyeshadow-makeup-semi-precious/

  	Now I need want Faux Gold, Clarity and Rare Find before I'm done with this collection!


----------



## Alisha1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 7, 2011)

oh that look using Clarity is awesome. she looks very pretty! i was having a play with the shadow myself this morning and i am going to film a tutorial using it later - i love it that much


----------



## aroseisarose (Aug 7, 2011)

how exactly can you get hold of the debenhams beauty card?


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 7, 2011)

aroseisarose said:


> how exactly can you get hold of the debenhams beauty card?



 	i asked for one in store when i was buying some clarins bits


----------



## fleur de lis (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm pretty sure you can only get them in-store - just ask at a counter.


aroseisarose said:


> how exactly can you get hold of the debenhams beauty card?


----------



## nazia (Aug 7, 2011)

Hiya ladies!

  	I've been MIA for a while, so tell me is there anything I've missed?

  	Is anyone getting ready to buy any new autumn makeup when it's released? I'm desperate to get my hands on the Chanel gel eyeshadows, nail polishes and numerous other goodies! I wish Chanel wasn't so pricey though - I know I'll get a shock when they ring up my items!


----------



## banana1234 (Aug 7, 2011)

when are the chanel shadows out? i cant wait to get the black one, pixiwoo did an emma watson tutorial with it and i fell in love, i want them all!


----------



## trollydolly (Aug 7, 2011)

I bought the Sunset Canyon Laura Mercier blush and I absolutely love it! I've been wearing it every day. It hasn't got much shimmer but it's a gorgeous warm colour. There's some swatches on my blog x


----------



## rockin (Aug 7, 2011)

Been following Twitter tonight, and it sounds like Edmonton, Waltham Cross, Enfield and White City are all following suit with looting, and shops on fire.  There are also reports that Westfield Shopping Centre is being attacked.  Those of you living and/or in the London area, please stay safe xxx


----------



## Alisha1 (Aug 7, 2011)

rockin said:


> Been following Twitter tonight, and it sounds like Edmonton, Waltham Cross, Enfield and White City are all following suit with looting, and shops on fire.  There are also reports that Westfield Shopping Centre is being attacked.  Those of you living and/or in the London area, please stay safe xxx


	Thats terrible! I still couldn't believe the damage that the rioters caused, it was all over twitter this morning. Lets hope the police can keep everything under control...


----------



## Alisha1 (Aug 7, 2011)

trollydolly said:


> I bought the Sunset Canyon Laura Mercier blush and I absolutely love it! I've been wearing it every day. It hasn't got much shimmer but it's a gorgeous warm colour. There's some swatches on my blog x


	Ok your swatches just pushed me over the edge! I _need_ that blush now! Lol and I also want NARs Cactus Flower thanks to your blog post! LOL! Enabler


----------



## anita22 (Aug 7, 2011)

trollydolly said:


> I bought the Sunset Canyon Laura Mercier blush and I absolutely love it! I've been wearing it every day. It hasn't got much shimmer but it's a gorgeous warm colour. There's some swatches on my blog x



 	I got mine yesteray too and I love it. I haven't had a chance to test out the wear time properly but I love the colours, and also that you can sort of mix-and-match between the 3 shades. I haven't been this pleased with a makeup item in a long time. I was also imagining it to be the same size as her regular blush pans (which are tiny!) so was pleasantly surprised that it's so much bigger.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 8, 2011)

rockin said:


> Been following Twitter tonight, and it sounds like Edmonton, Waltham Cross, Enfield and White City are all following suit with looting, and shops on fire.  There are also reports that Westfield Shopping Centre is being attacked.  Those of you living and/or in the London area, please stay safe xxx


  	it is all really terrible. somebody twit pic'd a picture of comet and the place was a wreck.... i am now watching bits on the news and it is all so scary. i can't actually believe people would do that these days.


----------



## Eleentje (Aug 8, 2011)

[quote name="rockin" url="/forum/thread/174828/uk-release-dates-discussion-all-brands-welcome/1440#post_2150126"]Been following Twitter tonight, and it sounds like Edmonton, Waltham Cross, Enfield and White City are all following suit with looting, and shops on fire.  There are also reports that Westfield Shopping Centre is being attacked.  Those of you living and/or in the London area, please stay safe xxx
[/quote]  My friends' house is about 2 mins away from Enfield town station and high street!  i've always found it a reasonably safe area. I can't believe they're trying it on Westfield as well! Cheeky scumbags!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 8, 2011)

my urban decay palette arrived today! how quick was that?! it is very pretty and the box itself is really nice too - although will no doubt show up finger print marks! i haven't swatched any colours yet because i need to take some pictures before i do - however the shades look very pretty


----------



## Alisha1 (Aug 8, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> my urban decay palette arrived today! how quick was that?! it is very pretty and the box itself is really nice too - although will no doubt show up finger print marks! i haven't swatched any colours yet because i need to take some pictures before i do - however the shades look very pretty



 	Yay hope you like it! Mine was just despatched today *sigh* so I'll get it tomorrow or wednesday. My NARs stuff have still not been despatched...


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 8, 2011)

Ooh, how I wish I was at home now.  Mind you, we've had 4 days of really warm (30 degrees) weather and have just been to the open air swimming pool, so can't really complain much.



LMD84 said:


> my urban decay palette arrived today! how quick was that?! it is very pretty and the box itself is really nice too - although will no doubt show up finger print marks! i haven't swatched any colours yet because i need to take some pictures before i do - however the shades look very pretty


	Saw all the horrid things happening in London, it's really scary, thankfully we live south-west of London, so far away from it all.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 8, 2011)

oh wow! i would love to be swimming in a pool! so fun and relaxing! and yes the things happening are truly terrible!  apparently people are talking about rioting oxford street tonight 

A cute kitten and MAC makes a winning combination! - and on a more positive note here is a video with my new kitten


----------



## banana1234 (Aug 8, 2011)

croydon's on fire!!! my home town is ablaze, what's wrong with people?


----------



## Mac-Guy (Aug 8, 2011)

banana1234 said:


> croydon's on fire!!! my home town is ablaze, what's wrong with people?



 	It's crazy. I hope everybody is safe!


----------



## banana1234 (Aug 8, 2011)

its really sad, i dont know if half the businesses that have been burnt down will recover and they're just fucking up our community..

  	its the olympics in 2012, everyones going to be too scared to come to london!


----------



## Alisha1 (Aug 8, 2011)

Apparently the riots have started here in Birmingham! People have gone mad!


----------



## Mac-Guy (Aug 8, 2011)

I've been constantly watching the news and it looks so surreal. :-( How terrifying!


----------



## Eleentje (Aug 8, 2011)

Same here,,, I'm terrified that these people are just continuing looting, burning and destroying houses, cars, shop windows around them, and nobody is there really who can stop them.
  	Like my sister said: bring on the army to really sort it out.   I hope each and every one of these thugs and opportunists will be severely punished.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Aug 8, 2011)

I just spoke to my friend who lives in Camden and it's chaos there too. She doesn't even recognize her neighborhood anymore. London is totally out of control :-(


----------



## Alisha1 (Aug 8, 2011)

I hope it all gets under control soon before it starts to spread to other areas, it must be so scary living where the riots are taking place  I still have no idea where in Birmingham the riots have started, probably the city centre but online it says 'various locations in Birmingham'.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Aug 8, 2011)

My friend reported that the Electric Ballroom is on fire. :-( It's totally out of control.


----------



## Alisha1 (Aug 8, 2011)

Mac-Guy said:


> My friend reported that the Electric Ballroom is on fire. :-( *It's totally out of control.*


	It really is! The police seriously need to do something cause what ever they have been doing for the past few days is clearly not working


----------



## rockin (Aug 8, 2011)

Don't know how much this will affect you, Lou, but the Sony Distribution Centre at Waltham Abbey is apparently on fire. They say it employs over 700 people


----------



## nazia (Aug 8, 2011)

The rioting has gone beyond insane. Totally agree that we need the army in now. It's practically all over London, they found a man shot in a car a little while ago, he's in critical condition. It's spreading across the country too - not just Birmingham but Bristol too.

  	These people are disgusting. So many livelihoods ruined, jobs gone. We're in a bad enough state as a country as it is - and this is supposed to help?!

  	Sorry I'm ranting a little, I'm just very very scared.

  	SO proud of the people in my community though. I live in a very Asian occupied area, with loads of expensive clothes stores and 22ct gold shops. When the shop keepers and people from this area heard rioters were heading our way, they actually all banded together and saw off about 150 of them! Which is fantastic but it's obvious it's not gonna be the last of it.

  	Just heard that the Sony Centre in Enfield is ablaze. Huge fire apparently.

  	Stay safe people. I have a hospital appointment for later today but I'm going to cancel. No way I'm going out in this.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 9, 2011)

Guys, I've just read all the previous 14 posts and looked at the BBC news and now I'm really scared to go home in 2 days time.  We live in a small town, but our house is only a block away from the local high street, so if anyone wanted to cause trouble there, we could be affected too (as it is, quite a few of our neighbours have had their cars vandalised a while ago by stupid drunks on their way home from the pub on a Saturday night). Hope everyone is safe, I see Sony Centers are being targeted, Lou hope you are okay. It must be so scary for everyone living near affected areas.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 9, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Guys, I've just read all the previous 14 posts and looked at the BBC news and now I'm really scared to go home in 2 days time.  We live in a small town, but our house is only a block away from the local high street, so if anyone wanted to cause trouble there, we could be affected too (as it is, quite a few of our neighbours have had their cars vandalised a while ago by stupid drunks on their way home from the pub on a Saturday night). Hope everyone is safe, I see Sony Centers are being targeted, Lou hope you are okay. It must be so scary for everyone living near affected areas.


  	i hope things will be ok for you when you do get home. i have no idea why sony centres seem to be targeted. is it because people just want the product? many currys and comets have been hit badly too.  it's such a sad day to see the country in such a state. bloody children are rioting for goodness sakes


----------



## rockin (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm guessing they looted the place, then set fire to it, either as an afterthought, for 'fun', or to destroy any evidence, such as fingerprints or security cameras.  Electricals seem to have featured strongly in the looting, along with sportswear, food and, strangely, packets of Imodium from Boots!

  	Just found out a small group of troublemakers started setting fires in Kent yesterday, too, in Chatham, Gillingham, Rainham and Gravesend.  The report suggests they may have come from outside of the area, by train
  	http://www.kentonline.co.uk/medway_messenger/news/2011/august/9/night_of_trouble_in_medway.aspx


----------



## Alisha1 (Aug 9, 2011)

I was just watching the news, these thugs are just disgusting I feel so sorry for all the people who have had their property stolen/vandalised  I hope justice is served and all these low life thieving opportunists are caught! Really hope it doesn't start again tonight...


----------



## rockin (Aug 9, 2011)

Don't forget that insurances don't cover loss or damage caused by 'civil unrest' so those people that have lost their homes, possessions and/or businesses may not get paid out.  A friend of mine told me it is down to the government to decide whether or not a state of 'civil unrest' exists, so they could make all the difference to the outcome for many people


----------



## Alisha1 (Aug 9, 2011)

rockin said:


> Don't forget that insurances don't cover loss or damage caused by 'civil unrest' so those people that have lost their homes, possessions and/or businesses may not get paid out.  A friend of mine told me it is down to the government to decide whether or not a state of 'civil unrest' exists, so they could make all the difference to the outcome for many people



 	*jaw drops* thats so sad! They are not just robbing businesses but they are robbing peoples livelihoods! I'm soooo annoyed by these people! In a few days/weeks they will get burnt with the rest of the country when our barely improving economy gets worse!


----------



## Mac-Guy (Aug 9, 2011)

The only positive thing about it is the community spirit. My friend, who lives in Camden, reported that they - the residents- started a big Camden clean-up this morning.

  	Does anybody know if the Russel Square area is affected?


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 9, 2011)

Do we know when we're getting the new Glam Glosses in the UK? I thought it was supposed to be August, but it's clearly not.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 9, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Do we know when we're getting the new Glam Glosses in the UK? I thought it was supposed to be August, but it's clearly not.


  	somebody said they should come out on the 15th august but i'm not so sure...


----------



## rockin (Aug 9, 2011)

There are people on Twitter saying that there are riots in Maidstone, where I live.  They are saying there are loads of police and large groups of youths, that shops have been smashed, some are on fire (there was a chip pan fire in KFC earlier, but no other shops involved) and that there are helicopters all over the place.  Ermm, I can see the town centre from my upstairs windows, and there is no fire, and no helicopters for sure.  People are walking through the town centre, or looking out of their office windows, and tweeting that nothing is going on.  Even the Kent Police have tweeted that nothing is happening, yet the rumours and panic persist!  The Police say they are ready should anything happen, though, which is reassuring.

  	That's not to say that something won't happen later - who knows, especially after there was trouble in the Medway towns last night.

  	Probably very wise to lock stuff away in your store just in case, Lou.  Better to be safe than sorry!

  	My friend's daughter is in our local hospital waiting for a bed to become available at St George's Hospital in Tooting, so she can be transferred there by ambulance (poor girl has a heart problem and needs a defibrillator implanted urgently).  I've checked the map, and it seems to be surrounded by the areas in London where there have already been trouble (Lewisham, Peckham, Croydon, Bromley and Clapham).  I'm hoping she will be transferred during daylight, for obvious reasons.


----------



## Deleted member 49521 (Aug 9, 2011)

It's exactly the same in Nottingham! Mass panic over Facebook and Twitter, but everything is completely calm in the city centre! A few shops are boarding their windows just in case (mostly sports wear type places!)

  	I got some Illamasqua sale goodies today! Got Delerium cream pigment and Glister liner from the asos sale, and Hectic, Baptiste and Prism nail polishes from the Illamasqua site. Originally ordered their boo/baptiste duo, which was £10 but it had sold out. A lovely customer service rep offered to send me baptiste and prism as replacement, which are both currently full price!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 9, 2011)

kirkichi said:


> It's exactly the same in Nottingham! Mass panic over Facebook and Twitter, but everything is completely calm in the city centre! A few shops are boarding their windows just in case (mostly sports wear type places!)
> 
> I got some Illamasqua sale goodies today! Got Delerium cream pigment and Glister liner from the asos sale, and Hectic, Baptiste and Prism nail polishes from the Illamasqua site. Originally ordered their boo/baptiste duo, which was £10 but it had sold out. A lovely customer service rep offered to send me baptiste and prism as replacement, which are both currently full price!


  	well that is good to know! i hope the nottingham sony centre will be ok! i have such great buddies in that store  great to know things seem pretty calm for you right now. I hate all these people causing mass panic! if nothing is going on then don't pretend like it is!

  	That is awesome about your illamasqua goodies too!


----------



## Deleted member 49521 (Aug 9, 2011)

There's now a rumour that there's been a BBM broadcast asking people to meet on Clumber Street at 10pm and to bring weapons. Hope it is just a rumour though! I'm a little bit scared of what could happen. I live in the Lace Market, which is about 5 minutes away from the centre so I'm really close if anything does go off


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 9, 2011)

kirkichi said:


> There's now a rumour that there's been a BBM broadcast asking people to meet on Clumber Street at 10pm and to bring weapons. Hope it is just a rumour though! I'm a little bit scared of what could happen. I live in the Lace Market, which is about 5 minutes away from the centre so I'm really close if anything does go off


  	well just stay inside tonight just for safety. lets hope it is just a rumour.


----------



## anita22 (Aug 9, 2011)

What utter madness this has descended into. I hope everyone manages to stay safe!

  	This morning I had a meeting with a media agency I work with, they're about a block behind Selfridges in London. Everything looked fine (though there were lots of police out and about) though once the meeting was over about lunchtime pretty much everyone in the building got sent home as a precaution. One of the poor girls at the agency said she had been up most of the night last night, lives in Croydon and saw people looting, one threatened to throw a brick at her through a window which gave her a bit of a scare, and she said their flat smelled like smoke and fire from all the burning. Scary stuff :-(

  	I bought another item from Laura Mercier's fall collection, eyeshadow in Pine Bronze. Normally I can't wait to try new stuff out as soon as I get home, but today there's just so much awful stuff going on I really can't get excited.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 9, 2011)

anita22 said:


> What utter madness this has descended into. I hope everyone manages to stay safe!
> 
> This morning I had a meeting with a media agency I work with, they're about a block behind Selfridges in London. Everything looked fine (though there were lots of police out and about) though once the meeting was over about lunchtime pretty much everyone in the building got sent home as a precaution. One of the poor girls at the agency said she had been up most of the night last night, lives in Croydon and saw people looting, one threatened to throw a brick at her through a window which gave her a bit of a scare, and she said their flat smelled like smoke and fire from all the burning. Scary stuff :-(
> 
> I bought another item from Laura Mercier's fall collection, eyeshadow in Pine Bronze. Normally I can't wait to try new stuff out as soon as I get home, but today there's just so much awful stuff going on I really can't get excited.


	that poor girl - i can't imagine how scary that would be.   and i know what you mean about struggling about getting excited. i wanted to play with my urban decay stuff again but i'm too stressed about if i get an alarm call out to my store


----------



## Eleentje (Aug 9, 2011)

My sister is travelling back to London tomorrow evening, and I am slightly worried as well. I'm glad the area she lives in (Alexandra Palace) doesn't really have a high street or anything, and her bf is going to pick her up. Still, it's in North London, where most of the trouble is kicking off right now, I believe.
  	But from what I've heard, there is heavy police presence everywhere.


----------



## banana1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

anita22 said:


> What utter madness this has descended into. I hope everyone manages to stay safe!
> 
> This morning I had a meeting with a media agency I work with, they're about a block behind Selfridges in London. Everything looked fine (though there were lots of police out and about) though once the meeting was over about lunchtime pretty much everyone in the building got sent home as a precaution. One of the poor girls at the agency said she had been up most of the night last night, lives in Croydon and saw people looting, one threatened to throw a brick at her through a window which gave her a bit of a scare, and she said their flat smelled like smoke and fire from all the burning. Scary stuff :-(
> 
> I bought another item from Laura Mercier's fall collection, eyeshadow in Pine Bronze. Normally I can't wait to try new stuff out as soon as I get home, but today there's just so much awful stuff going on I really can't get excited.


	yes croydon was a nightmare last night, it seems better tonight though


----------



## sonia84 (Aug 9, 2011)

[quote name="LMD84" url="/forum/thread/174828/uk-release-dates-discussion-all-brands-welcome/1500#post_2150755"]


that poor girl - i can't imagine how scary that would be.   and i know what you mean about struggling about getting excited. i wanted to play with my urban decay stuff again but i'm too stressed about if i get an alarm call out to my store 
 
[/quote]  I got my look in a box today, really like what I got, can't wait to try everything out  tomorrow.  I'll keep my fingers crossed for you, The big stores seem to be targeted and I hope your stays safe and well.I can't understand what drives people to destroy peoples home and livelyhoods, many people may end up loosing their homes due to having their jobs burned down. We seem okay in the northeast so far but its only a matter of time before the scum get it into greedy little hands to start here. They better not hit my local pc world as my laptop is in there. Doesn't work, but still...........   It justs fustrated me as the high st is really struggling and the mindless thugs don't seem to realise that money doesn't grow on trees and this snazzy tv your nicking has to come from somewhere. I say shoot the little f';*^%#}{ with real bullets, they will do the world a favour and let the deacent people live in peace. Hope all of you stay safe and well.


----------



## Deleted member 49521 (Aug 9, 2011)

Well, a police station was attacked on the other side of town, plenty of sirens going off, and helicopters circling and there's a large gathering of police just round the corner from me too. Overall they seem to be handling everything well so far, and have been managing to break up/move on larger groups of people. Still a bit on edge though.

  	I hope everyone around affected areas are staying in and staying safe!


----------



## sonia84 (Aug 9, 2011)

[quote name="kirkichi" url="/forum/thread/174828/uk-release-dates-discussion-all-brands-welcome/1500#post_2150812"]Well, a police station was attacked on the other side of town, plenty of sirens going off, and helicopters circling and there's a large gathering of police just round the corner from me too. Overall they seem to be handling everything well so far, and have been managing to break up/move on larger groups of people. Still a bit on edge though.

I hope everyone around affected areas are staying in and staying safe!
[/quote]  Glad that you are staying safe and hopefully nothing will happen near you.


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 9, 2011)

Today has been crazy.  I work at an Asda superstore, and our store was advised to close early but didn't.. but instead we closed all our shutters and just kept one door open after 9... I've never seen anything like it.

  	For those in the affected areas, please stay safe! You're all in my thoughts. <3


----------



## Alisha1 (Aug 9, 2011)

anita22 said:


> What utter madness this has descended into. I hope everyone manages to stay safe!
> 
> This morning I had a meeting with a media agency I work with, they're about a block behind Selfridges in London. Everything looked fine (though there were lots of police out and about) though once the meeting was over about lunchtime pretty much everyone in the building got sent home as a precaution. One of the poor girls at the agency said she had been up most of the night last night, lives in Croydon and saw people looting, one threatened to throw a brick at her through a window which gave her a bit of a scare, and she said their flat smelled like smoke and fire from all the burning. Scary stuff :-(
> 
> I bought another item from Laura Mercier's fall collection, eyeshadow in Pine Bronze. *Normally I can't wait to try new stuff out as soon as I get home, but today there's just so much awful stuff going on I really can't get excited.*


	I know exactly what you mean, I literally can't stop worrying  It's so scary

  	Everyone please stay safe tonight and lets hope these thieves are caught and bought to justice.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 10, 2011)

sonia84 said:


> I'll keep my fingers crossed for you, The big stores seem to be targeted and I hope your stays safe and well.I can't understand what drives people to destroy peoples home and livelyhoods, many people may end up loosing their homes due to having their jobs burned down. We seem okay in the northeast so far but its only a matter of time before the scum get it into greedy little hands to start here. They better not hit my local pc world as my laptop is in there. Doesn't work, but still........... It justs fustrated me as the high st is really struggling and the mindless thugs don't seem to realise that money doesn't grow on trees and this snazzy tv your nicking has to come from somewhere. I say shoot the little f';*^%#}{ with real bullets, they will do the world a favour and let the deacent people live in peace. Hope all of you stay safe and well.


	enjoy your look in a box! 

  	thankfully my store was ok, however i have heard from others that people attempted to have a go at m&s and wilkos... not sure if it is true yet though. i'm sorry about all the other parts of the uk but at least london seems to have calmed down.


----------



## nazia (Aug 10, 2011)

Hey guys. Hope everyone is doing well.

  	Quick question - does anyone know if the Chanel Illusion D’Ombre Eyeshadows are limited edition or permanent? I really want some but cannot justify the expense yet.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 10, 2011)

nazia said:


> Hey guys. Hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> Quick question - does anyone know if the Chanel Illusion D’Ombre Eyeshadows are limited edition or permanent? I really want some but cannot justify the expense yet.


	i was pretty sure they were le


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 11, 2011)

Things seem to have quietened down it seems. Hope you're all fine. We're going home today.  Had a nice holiday, but I'm looking forward to going home now. Been missing Paws a lot too. And I can't wait to see my new UD palette.


----------



## Alisha1 (Aug 11, 2011)

^I'm sure the Chanel eyeshadows are permanent - I recall someone mentioning it on the Chanel thread.
​


Anitacska said:


> Things seem to have quietened down it seems. Hope you're all fine. We're going home today.  Had a nice holiday, but I'm looking forward to going home now. Been missing Paws a lot too. And I can't wait to see my new UD palette.



 	Hope you enjoy your UD palette  mine still hasn't arrived, Debenhams are taking ages with delivery these days - if I receive it tomorrow it will arrive a week after I had placed the order :S I just ordered my first 2 MAC brushes from the MAC site and will probably continue to order from there if the delivery time stays this way! Also when do you usually receive points from orders online? I just checked and have not received them :/

  	I'm not sure if the riots have completely died down in Birmingham as the news channels tend to focus on London 90% of the time :/


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 11, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> Hope you enjoy your UD palette  mine still hasn't arrived, Debenhams are taking ages with delivery these days - if I receive it tomorrow it will arrive a week after I had placed the order :S I just ordered my first 2 MAC brushes from the MAC site and will probably continue to order from there if the delivery time stays this way! Also when do you usually receive points from orders online? I just checked and have not received them :/
> 
> I'm not sure if the riots have completely died down in Birmingham as the news channels tend to focus on London 90% of the time :/


	well that would be awesome if the shadows are perm!!


----------



## Alisha1 (Aug 11, 2011)

I hope they are^

  	My UD palette arrived today! The post came at 1 ocklock today :S
  	Anyhow I love this palette! It's alot smaller than I expected but its super cute, I've only swatched a few shadows and they seem great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 still shocked that it's still in stock on the Debenhams and HoF site! I love that UD never fail to impress!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 11, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> I hope they are^
> 
> My UD palette arrived today! The post came at 1 ocklock today :S
> Anyhow I love this palette! It's alot smaller than I expected but its super cute, I've only swatched a few shadows and they seem great
> ...


  	yay!! i am pleased you have your palette. i was expecting it to be bigger too because of how big the book of shadows are in comparrison! and yes it is great that the uk seems to have actual stock of this! i think in the states it keeps selling out! i haven't seen it in stores yet in the uk... but maybe i have been walking around with my eyes shut!


----------



## Alisha1 (Aug 11, 2011)

Apparently the palette came out in Debenhams stores the day before/after the online launch so maybe it sold out...I know items always seem to go fast in the Birmingham counter, maybe thats because its the only one...

  	Anyhow I love the packaging! I don't think I've ever purchased a palette thats as pretty as this!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 11, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> Apparently the palette came out in Debenhams stores the day before/after the online launch so maybe it sold out...I know items always seem to go fast in the Birmingham counter, maybe thats because its the only one...
> Anyhow I love the packaging! I don't think I've ever purchased a palette thats as pretty as this!


	i'm a bit torn on the packaging actually. i like how it looks but oh my goodness the finger prints! it's impossible to have it looking pretty all the time!


----------



## Alisha1 (Aug 11, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> i'm a bit torn on the packaging actually. i like how it looks but oh my goodness the finger prints! it's impossible to have it looking pretty all the time!



 	Agreed! Just been playing around with the palette, the lid could be abit more secure. I'm very clumsy so its only a matter of time until I drop it and the lid comes off! I can't wait to use the palette as a jewellery box! I'm using the purple packaging that the palette came in for my huge ring collection! I have like 30 rings! Before makeup I was into jewellery


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 11, 2011)

i messed up one of the shadows today! i was putting the lid on and didn't get it on right and the corner of the lid went into the top right side shadow. luckily the corner of the shadow is the only biit that got a little nic.... i'm still annoyed with myself though!

MAC Sized To Go – my experience with a mini Cleanse Off Oil - here is todays specktra blog post. when i first bought this product i used it in completely the wrong way! lol! anybody else think you should just squirt it on a cotton pad?!


----------



## Alisha1 (Aug 11, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> i messed up one of the shadows today! i was putting the lid on and didn't get it on right and the corner of the lid went into the top right side shadow. luckily the corner of the shadow is the only biit that got a little nic.... i'm still annoyed with myself though!
> 
> MAC Sized To Go – my experience with a mini Cleanse Off Oil - here is todays specktra blog post. when i first bought this product i used it in completely the wrong way! lol! anybody else think you should just squirt it on a cotton pad?!



 	Atleast it was only a little nic! I hate it when I ruin a shadow, guess I have to be extra careful with this shadow!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 12, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> Atleast it was only a little nic! I hate it when I ruin a shadow, guess I have to be extra careful with this shadow!


  	yeah it looks ok this morning... i ran a brush over it to smooth it out! lol!

  	i have been doing so many combos with the shades recently! today i am using the onnly glittery shadow from the lot... the one at the top left of the palette. i used it with a fluffy brush in my crease and the glitter chunks went everywhere! i think they should have skipped that shadow and included a nice flesh colour that you could use as a highlight


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 12, 2011)

I got my UD 15 year anniversary palette today, my hubby collected it from the post office.  It's very pretty, but I know what you mean about the fingerprints! I don't think it's small, just right. Haven't swatched it yet, want to take pictures for my blog, will do that when hubby takes children swimming tomorrow morning.

  	Have you seen the Book of Shadows IV on Temptalia? http://www.temptalia.com/urban-decay-book-of-shadows-volume-iv-volume-4 It's very funky, but I think the colours are a bit blah. I'll still get it just to complete my collection of BOS, but I'm not that excited about it right now.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 12, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> I got my UD 15 year anniversary palette today, my hubby collected it from the post office.  It's very pretty, but I know what you mean about the fingerprints! I don't think it's small, just right. Haven't swatched it yet, want to take pictures for my blog, will do that when hubby takes children swimming tomorrow morning.
> 
> Have you seen the Book of Shadows IV on Temptalia? http://www.temptalia.com/urban-decay-book-of-shadows-volume-iv-volume-4 It's very funky, but I think the colours are a bit blah. I'll still get it just to complete my collection of BOS, but I'm not that excited about it right now.


	Yay! I'm happy you are home safe and that you finally have your shadow palette! Enjoy swatching tomorrow! And i saw the book of shadows and i really like it, although some of these 'new' colours are existing colours with new names i am sure!


----------



## Alisha1 (Aug 12, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> I got my UD 15 year anniversary palette today, my hubby collected it from the post office.  It's very pretty, but I know what you mean about the fingerprints! I don't think it's small, just right. Haven't swatched it yet, want to take pictures for my blog, will do that when hubby takes children swimming tomorrow morning.
> 
> Have you seen the Book of Shadows IV on Temptalia? http://www.temptalia.com/urban-decay-book-of-shadows-volume-iv-volume-4 It's very funky, but I think the colours are a bit blah. I'll still get it just to complete my collection of BOS, but I'm not that excited about it right now.


	I saw that on temptalia, I do get what you mean some of the colours are just boring to me but I'm excited for the other and the liquid liner in Perversion looks promising plus my Primer Potion is running low so hopefully all that will make worth it!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 12, 2011)

well is anybody else having a rubbish weather day? it is raining so hard here this morning. it chucked it down last night too.  sadly from getting to work i am now all damp in my shirt and trousers - not cool!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 13, 2011)

That's not nice.  It's not raining here, but the ground is very wet, so I'm guessing it rained over night. Hubby's just left with kids, gonna do some swatching soon!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 13, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> That's not nice.  It's not raining here, but the ground is very wet, so I'm guessing it rained over night. Hubby's just left with kids, gonna do some swatching soon!


  	sometimes swatching gets annoying for me.... i enjoy taking the pretty pictures but actually swatching all the product can be a pain! esp when there are so many colours to do! lol!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 13, 2011)

Yes, I know what you mean. It can take a long time to swatch a palette. And then crop pictures and watermark them... But anyway, I have swatched the palette and did a neutral look with it, so far like it a lot, except for the Midnight twins.  Not sure which as I'm wearing both, but one of the Midnight shades has awful glitter fall out, I think it's Midnight 15, it's just Midnight Cowboy renamed really. Will do a colourful look with it tomorrow and post my review on my blog.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 13, 2011)

the top left one is the glitter bomb!! i wore it yesterday and wish i hadn't! glitter went al over the place!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 13, 2011)

Yeah, my face is covered in glitter! There's no glitter on my eyelids, just everywhere else.  The rest of the palette is lovely though. I especially love the middle 5 with all the pretty colours. 

   	Don't know if anyone's seen this, BBB posted a few pictures of Nars holiday products: http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2011/08/christmas-in-july-eraugust.html Love the eyeshadow trio and also that flowery palette!

  	There's also some pretty things coming out in the No 7 holiday collection: http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2011/08/boots-no7-midnight-enchantment.html

  	And there's a gorgeous UD body glitter set too! http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2011/08/urban-decay-aw-2011.html


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 13, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Don't know if anyone's seen this, BBB posted a few pictures of Nars holiday products: http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2011/08/christmas-in-july-eraugust.html Love the eyeshadow trio and also that flowery palette!
> 
> There's also some pretty things coming out in the No 7 holiday collection: http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2011/08/boots-no7-midnight-enchantment.html
> 
> And there's a gorgeous UD body glitter set too! http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2011/08/urban-decay-aw-2011.html


  	i'm going to be broke with all these awesome holiday collections coming out! eek!

My first Glossy Box – it’s a good one! - here is a specktra blog post on the glossy box for those interested


----------



## Alisha1 (Aug 13, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Don't know if anyone's seen this, BBB posted a few pictures of Nars holiday products: http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2011/08/christmas-in-july-eraugust.html Love the eyeshadow trio and also that flowery palette!
> 
> There's also some pretty things coming out in the No 7 holiday collection: http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2011/08/boots-no7-midnight-enchantment.html
> 
> And there's a gorgeous UD body glitter set too! http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2011/08/urban-decay-aw-2011.html



 	Thanks for posting the links! I love that this blog always has information on upcoming collections! Helps me to prepare for them!


----------



## anita22 (Aug 14, 2011)

Quote:


Anitacska said:


> Don't know if anyone's seen this, BBB posted a few pictures of Nars holiday products: http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2011/08/christmas-in-july-eraugust.html Love the eyeshadow trio and also that flowery palette!
> 
> There's also some pretty things coming out in the No 7 holiday collection: http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2011/08/boots-no7-midnight-enchantment.html
> 
> And there's a gorgeous UD body glitter set too! http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2011/08/urban-decay-aw-2011.html


	Yes, the NARS trio looks beautiful. I absolutely love the palettes and sets that come out at Xmas time, I can't wait to see what the other brands will be launching.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 14, 2011)

I personally can't wait to see details of the Guerlain holiday collection since it always includes new Meteorites and Voyage Powder which I just love.


----------



## Alisha1 (Aug 14, 2011)

I can't wait to get more details of the holiday collections aswell - I need to buy less from autumn collections thats for sure!

  	I got my NARS goodies a few days ago and Montego Bay is not a dry matte at all, it has a lovely creamy texture


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 14, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> I can't wait to get more details of the holiday collections aswell - I need to buy less from autumn collections thats for sure!
> 
> I got my NARS goodies a few days ago and Montego Bay is not a dry matte at all, it has a lovely creamy texture


  	yay! i hope you enjoy your goodies! how big was your free mini blush btw?


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 14, 2011)

I have found some info on the Guerlain holiday collection! No sign of a Voyage Powder, but there is a pressed powder / blush thingy that's really pretty too. And the Meteorites look so gorgeous! http://naturalnchicmakeup.blogspot.com/2011/08/weekend-edition-shop-til-you-drop.html

  	Lou, you should definitely try the Meteorites, they are lovely!


----------



## Sweetoothj (Aug 14, 2011)

Good Evening!!

  	Hope everyone has had a good weekend, considering the crazy week we've had!

  	You guys may know already, but just in case you dont Selfridges in London have the Chanel fall/winter collection already apparently they got it on 5th August!! I made and order and should hopefully see it sometime this week.  They sold out of Perdiot Nail Vernis but I hope to get this at my local counter later on this week, I did manage to score the eyelash curlers so I'm rather happy!

  	Anyway hope you all have a great week xx


----------



## Eleentje (Aug 14, 2011)

Oooh, thank you for the links! That NARS trio looks lovely!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks for letting us know! The only thing I want is Peridot, and maybe the Taupe eyeliner. I'll be going to London sometime on the 22nd or 23rd, but I guess I'd be better off ordering Peridot online as soon as it's available from Debenhams.



Sweetoothj said:


> Good Evening!!
> 
> Hope everyone has had a good weekend, considering the crazy week we've had!
> 
> ...


----------



## Alisha1 (Aug 14, 2011)

Sweetoothj said:


> Good Evening!!
> 
> Hope everyone has had a good weekend, considering the crazy week we've had!
> 
> ...



 	Thanks for letting us know! Omg I completely forgot about the curlers! How much did it cost can I ask? Oh gosh I wasn't supposed to buy anything till september!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 15, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> Thanks for letting us know! Omg I completely forgot about the curlers! How much did it cost can I ask? Oh gosh I wasn't supposed to buy anything till september!


	omg! that is too funny! even some of your writing is upside down! weird!! the blush looks so cute and is pretty big considering it was a freebie! enjoy!


----------



## Sweetoothj (Aug 15, 2011)

[quote name="Alisha1" url="/forum/thread/174828/uk-release-dates-discussion-all-brands-welcome/1530#post_2152305"]


 
The blush is small and cute  Theres 3.5g worth of product compared to a regular NARs blush which contains 4.8g! Heres a pic!
 



 



 
?puno?? u????s ???nd?o? ?no? u?n?
 
LOL! ^I have no idea why they've come out upside down :s



Thanks for the link! I want the first 3 items from the Guerlain collection! 
 




*Thanks for letting us know! Omg I completely forgot about the curlers! How much did it cost can I ask? Oh gosh I wasn't supposed to buy anything till september! * 
[/quote][quote name="LMD84" url="/forum/thread/174828/uk-release-dates-discussion-all-brands-welcome/1530#post_2152376"]


ooohh they do look pretty! i am looking forward to smelling them too because everybody says the smell is lovely too! 
 



*Thank you! It's annoying it isn't online anywhere just yet  Sadly I am not near selfridges and I won't order straight from the store again because the deliverey guy was being weird about delivering it to my neighbours house - too much hastle! Plus i want to order from debenhams so i can get the all important beauty points! woo hoo! how are you finding the lash curlers?*
 



omg! that is too funny! even some of your writing is upside down! weird!! the blush looks so cute and is pretty big considering it was a freebie! enjoy!
 
[/quote]  I think the eyelash curlers were £24 and they're apparently the same standard and quality as the shu uemura ones.    I havent got my order yet as  I only placed it yesterday.  I called up to get the beiges highlighter and was told I couldnt be put through to the counter because there were mad queues so I took the direct numbers and waited for  a bit and got through!  Thats when I found out they already had the new collection from 5th August!!  This will be the first time I have used the mail order service I usually do the hours drive to the store, but I couldnt be asked and as my usual parking spots are unavailable because of the construction works parking in the Selfridges carpark would cost more than the postage! Hopefully there wont be any mishaps as I dont usually have good luck with deliveries lol!!  I will however be going into my local HOF to score the nail polishes and to do a live comparison with the 3 eyeshadows I didnt order to the perles s/s pallete before I consider  getting them.  After this splurge I'm totally done until the new year lol!!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 15, 2011)

Another gorgeous Lancome blush/highlighter! http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2011/08/kate-winslet-golden-hat-collection-with.html

  	Which reminds me, anyone know when the Lancome fall collection is coming out? I need that beautiful blush!


----------



## Alisha1 (Aug 15, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Another gorgeous Lancome blush/highlighter! http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2011/08/kate-winslet-golden-hat-collection-with.html
> 
> Which reminds me, anyone know when the Lancome fall collection is coming out? I need that beautiful blush!


	I hope the fall collection comes out in September cause I can't afford it this month!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 15, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> I hope the fall collection comes out in September cause I can't afford it this month!


  	lol!! i had no idea you could write upside down here!!

An inside look at my fourth MAC Palette - todays specktra video


----------



## anita22 (Aug 15, 2011)

*@Alisha1* - that mini blush is just too cute! Do you like the colour? I wore my Orgasm blush today and just love it.

  	Counting down the days until I go to Paris at the moment. Mum is flying over from New Zealand and is taking me there for my 30th birthday in a few weeks. I already have plans to visit the flagship Sephora store on Champs Elysee...mwahaha 

  	Also noticed yesterday that my local Debenhams in Reading is now stocking Smashbox boxed value sets! There is a cute Day to Night set on sale for about 40 quid, and last year's Eye Wish palette. Must. Resist.


----------



## Alisha1 (Aug 15, 2011)

anita22 said:


> *@Alisha1* - that mini blush is just too cute! Do you like the colour? I wore my Orgasm blush today and just love it.
> 
> Counting down the days until I go to Paris at the moment. Mum is flying over from New Zealand and is taking me there for my 30th birthday in a few weeks. I already have plans to visit the flagship Sephora store on Champs Elysee...mwahaha
> 
> Also noticed yesterday that my local Debenhams in Reading is now stocking Smashbox boxed value sets! There is a cute Day to Night set on sale for about 40 quid, and last year's Eye Wish palette. Must. Resist.


	I bought NARS Orgasm awhile ago even though I heard it won't work for my skin tone but it does and its very pretty! Super Orgasm is just waaay too glittery for my taste but the packaging is super cute so I don't mind! 

  	Ooh Paris sounds like fun! Hope you have a great time there! I hate that I'm not going on holiday this year  but we might have a family holiday next year so thats something to look forward to!

  	Smashbox sets seem like such great value but I've never purchased them! I literally don't own a single Smashbox product!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 16, 2011)

anita22 said:


> *@Alisha1* - that mini blush is just too cute! Do you like the colour? I wore my Orgasm blush today and just love it.
> 
> Counting down the days until I go to Paris at the moment. Mum is flying over from New Zealand and is taking me there for my 30th birthday in a few weeks. I already have plans to visit the flagship Sephora store on Champs Elysee...mwahaha
> 
> Also noticed yesterday that my local Debenhams in Reading is now stocking Smashbox boxed value sets! There is a cute Day to Night set on sale for about 40 quid, and last year's Eye Wish palette. Must. Resist.


  	Oh wow! I hope you have an amazing time in Paris! That sounds fabulous and it must make it even more special that your mum will be going with you!


----------



## Sweetoothj (Aug 16, 2011)

[quote name="anita22" url="/forum/thread/174828/uk-release-dates-discussion-all-brands-welcome/1530#post_2152488"]*@Alisha1* - that mini blush is just too cute! Do you like the colour? I wore my Orgasm blush today and just love it.

Counting down the days until I go to Paris at the moment. Mum is flying over from New Zealand and is taking me there for my 30th birthday in a few weeks. I already have plans to visit the flagship Sephora store on Champs Elysee...mwahaha 

Also noticed yesterday that my local Debenhams in Reading is now stocking Smashbox boxed value sets! There is a cute Day to Night set on sale for about 40 quid, and last year's Eye Wish palette. Must. Resist.
[/quote]  That Sephora on the Champs Elysee...........I remember my first time in Paris and a guy from work - yes a guy recommended I go there.  I walked in the doorway and it looked like the aisles were stretched out to heaven, my mouth fell open and the sales assistant at the door stepped forward with a smile and handed me a basket which I took and literally skipped into the store lol!! You will have so much fun in there, be careful though, you tend to lose time and money in there hehe!


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 16, 2011)

Anyone got any more info on this new Matchmaker foundation by MAC?? I'm intrigued to see how much lighter then NW/NC15 they're gonna go..


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 16, 2011)

AndSparkle said:


> Anyone got any more info on this new Matchmaker foundation by MAC?? I'm intrigued to see how much lighter then NW/NC15 they're gonna go..


  	there isn't much info on it to be honest. i think it would be best to try it in person to know which shade to get. also somebody mentioned it works best when applied with your hands rather than brush


----------



## anita22 (Aug 16, 2011)

Sweetoothj said:


> That Sephora on the Champs Elysee...........I remember my first time in Paris and a guy from work - yes a guy recommended I go there. I walked in the doorway and it looked like the aisles were stretched out to heaven, my mouth fell open and the sales assistant at the door stepped forward with a smile and handed me a basket which I took and literally skipped into the store lol!! You will have so much fun in there, be careful though, you tend to lose time and money in there hehe!


	I've been there a few times before, but that pretty much describes my reaction the first time I went there too!! I had so many things in my basket that I had to make myself take half of it out again before I went to the counter to pay for it! 

  	Tomorrow I will be going to the Netherlands. No Sephora there unfortunately (at least not that I know of) but a good chance to check out duty free along the way. I love browsing the travel retail exclusive sets.


----------



## anita22 (Aug 16, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> I bought NARS Orgasm awhile ago even though I heard it won't work for my skin tone but it does and its very pretty! Super Orgasm is just waaay too glittery for my taste but the packaging is super cute so I don't mind!
> Ooh Paris sounds like fun! Hope you have a great time there! I hate that I'm not going on holiday this year  but we might have a family holiday next year so thats something to look forward to!
> 
> Smashbox sets seem like such great value but I've never purchased them! I literally don't own a single Smashbox product!


	Oh right, it was Super Orgasm that was in mini (sorry, I forgot and thought it was Orgasm!). Yes, I've swatched it before and it seems quite glittery? The matching Super Orgasm lipgloss looks nice though.

  	The Smashbox sets are really great value - I have a couple and they are really good quality. QVC often have them and usually it's cheaper to buy from there than Debs. At the moment they have the Softbox eye palette on QVC for 30 quid whereas on Debenhams site it's 50. Overpriced, much?


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 16, 2011)

OMG! That's such a rip off! I was looking at it on the Debenhams website thinking how overpriced it was. Wow!

  	I have to say that the Sephora in Orlando was a bit of a disappointment for me, I was expecting something much bigger. It was big, but not as big as I thought it would be.

  	Only problem with buying from France is that euro prices are so much higher.  That's the advantage of the US, everything is much cheaper.



anita22 said:


> Oh right, it was Super Orgasm that was in mini (sorry, I forgot and thought it was Orgasm!). Yes, I've swatched it before and it seems quite glittery? The matching Super Orgasm lipgloss looks nice though.
> The Smashbox sets are really great value - I have a couple and they are really good quality. QVC often have them and usually it's cheaper to buy from there than Debs. *At the moment they have the Softbox eye palette on QVC for 30 quid whereas on Debenhams site it's 50. Overpriced, much?*


----------



## anita22 (Aug 16, 2011)

Yes, I could sort of understand if one was on sale, that would explain the massive price difference, but those seem to be the normal retail prices..! Strange.

  	Will probably pick up some MUFE things from Sephora as I need to buy foundation / concealer. I could probably order them from PAM/Guru but cost wise it would work out pretty much the same with shipping. Not nearly as cheap as the US though as you say :-(


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 16, 2011)

i wish we could have the us prices here! that would be excellent!!


----------



## Eleentje (Aug 17, 2011)

We actually do have Sephora in the Netherlands, but it's a shop in a shop kind of thing. It can be found in just a few department stores, and none of them is in the centre of Amsterdam. The prices are also higher than in the French Sephora, at least for MUFE, but at least I can now check their stuff out IRL


----------



## banana1234 (Aug 17, 2011)

hehe yes eleentje. go and swatch everything then go home and buy it cheaper on the internet!


----------



## banana1234 (Aug 17, 2011)

anyone know any discount codes for debenhams?


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 17, 2011)

banana1234 said:


> anyone know any discount codes for debenhams?


	i wish i did  if anybody does please share!!


----------



## Sweetoothj (Aug 17, 2011)

anita22 said:


> I've been there a few times before, but that pretty much describes my reaction the first time I went there too!!* I had so many things in my basket that I had to make myself take half of it out again before I went to the counter to pay for it! *
> Tomorrow I will be going to the Netherlands. No Sephora there unfortunately (at least not that I know of) but a good chance to check out duty free along the way. I love browsing the travel retail exclusive sets.


	Hehe, my first time there I ended up being in there for 3 hours and left 700€ lighter lol! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But I was fully stocked!

  	Very happy because today I was able to pick up my Selfridges order from the depot I got the Beiges highlighter, Braise and Giggle lip Glossimers, Murifique, Fantasme, Ebloui and the eyelash curlers and I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 everything!! Beiges is so pretty when you open it its like theres a dusting of diamonds over it! I will go to my HOF to get Graphite and Peridot and to see the other 3 eyeshadows in real life to see if they are worth getting since I have the s/s perles. 

  	Oh and for the London folk who find Selfridges accessible, they apparently always have new collections exclusively 2 weeks before they hit the national counters 

  	Have a wonderful evening, I'm off to play


----------



## Eleentje (Aug 17, 2011)

I've done that exactly, hehe 


banana1234 said:


> hehe yes eleentje. go and swatch everything then go home and buy it cheaper on the internet!



 	I might pop over to Selfridges next friday then. Although it's asking for trouble, hehe


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 17, 2011)

So today is results day. And I've had 3 hours sleep, I'm freaking out and I'm bored.

  	So I thought I'd wish anyone else on here that is getting results, good luck!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 18, 2011)

AndSparkle said:


> So today is results day. And I've had 3 hours sleep, I'm freaking out and I'm bored.
> 
> So I thought I'd wish anyone else on here that is getting results, good luck!


	good luck!! i hope you get the grades that you'd like!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 18, 2011)

Good luck! 



AndSparkle said:


> So today is results day. And I've had 3 hours sleep, I'm freaking out and I'm bored.
> 
> So I thought I'd wish anyone else on here that is getting results, good luck!


----------



## Sweetoothj (Aug 18, 2011)

AndSparkle said:


> So today is results day. And I've had 3 hours sleep, I'm freaking out and I'm bored.
> 
> So I thought I'd wish anyone else on here that is getting results, good luck!


  Aww bless, fingers crossed for you, I'm sure you have done well


----------



## Eleentje (Aug 18, 2011)

Good luck, hun!
  	I've already had mine in. I'm finally done with uni, whoohoo


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 18, 2011)

Sweetoothj said:


> Quote:  	 		Originally Posted by *Eleentje*
> 
> Good luck, hun!
> I've already had mine in. I'm finally done with uni, whoohoo


	Thanks guys! I got in to my first choice (Birmingham City University, Marketing, Advertising & PR) even though I got BCD instead of BBC. They must have really liked me


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 18, 2011)

Yay, well done! 



AndSparkle said:


> Thanks guys! I got in to my first choice (Birmingham City University, Marketing, Advertising & PR) even though I got BCD instead of BBC. They must have really liked me


----------



## Sweetoothj (Aug 18, 2011)

AndSparkle said:


> Quote:
> 
> Quote:
> 
> Thanks guys! I got in to my first choice (Birmingham City University, Marketing, Advertising & PR) even though I got BCD instead of BBC. They must have really liked me


   YAY!!!!!!!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 18, 2011)

AndSparkle said:


> Thanks guys! I got in to my first choice (Birmingham City University, Marketing, Advertising & PR) even though I got BCD instead of BBC. They must have really liked me


  	woo hoo! congratulations! that is great news!


----------



## Alisha1 (Aug 18, 2011)

AndSparkle said:


> Thanks guys! I got in to my first choice (Birmingham City University, Marketing, Advertising & PR) even though I got BCD instead of BBC. They must have really liked me


	Congratulations hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	Ok guys I need some help, could someone please tell me that I don't need the Chanel curler! I already have my Shu which I love but this is Chanel! But £24 is just too much for a curler right?


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 18, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> Congratulations hun!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	i'd love to say you don't need it but i am finding myself wanting it too! lol!

Ciate: Skinny Jeans -NOTD - todays specktra blog post


----------



## Alisha1 (Aug 18, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> Ciate: Skinny Jeans -NOTD - todays specktra blog post


	Lol I hate that Chanel can put a logo on just about anything and I instantly want it! I had to force myself to skip the Triscuit!


----------



## Sweetoothj (Aug 18, 2011)

I love the curler, but then I didnt have one to start with as mine 'went for a walk' with a friend never to return!  Remember its limited edition and you'll kick yourself


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 18, 2011)

I don't own a single pair of eyelash curlers and I get by.  There, you don't need the Chanel one.

  	Anyone seen the Chanel collection online anywhere?



Alisha1 said:


> Congratulations hun!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Alisha1 (Aug 18, 2011)

Thats a good enough reason for me 

  	I found out on the weekend that the Chanel collection is going to be released this tomorrow (on Coco Chanels birthday). Sorry I didn't tell everyone sooner, my internet was down since monday and I completely forgot about it today! I should be going tomorrow to see the collection - I'm only getting LE stuff though as I really can't afford the perm products tomorrow!


----------



## anita22 (Aug 18, 2011)

Am back from my (whirlwind) trip to the Netherlands. Totally knackered. But on the flight I got a cute little set of Urban Decay mini primer potions (Original, Sin, Eden and Greed). I plan to give my little sis the Original as I already have a full size one of those, the rest I will test out myself 

  	I also bought a Lancome duty free travel palette - I forget the name, but it has lovely silver, pink and lavendar shades (eyes, lips, cheek) and a pic of the Eiffel Tower on the front. Must now swear off buying anything for a few weeks at least..! I also saw the Chanel fall collection, luckily I managed not to buy anything. And now it's past my bedtime..


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks! I thought it was today. Can't go tomorrow for sure as it's my younger daughter's birthday too, but my husband is taking the children to his parents on Monday for 3 days, so I will definitely make a trip to a Chanel counter then. In the meantime I might order Peridot if it goes online at Debenhams before then.

  	Not sure if you've heard, but Temptalia has tweeted that the Glam Glass collection is only coming out after Christmas. So nothing for me this month. I might get a couple of lipsticks from Mac me over, but even that collection isn't exciting me much.


Alisha1 said:


> Thats a good enough reason for me
> I found out on the weekend that the Chanel collection is going to be released this tomorrow (on Coco Chanels birthday). Sorry I didn't tell everyone sooner, my internet was down since monday and I completely forgot about it today! I should be going tomorrow to see the collection - I'm only getting LE stuff though as I really can't afford the perm products tomorrow!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 19, 2011)

yeah it will be jan when we get glam glass in the uk. kinda annoying but at least it's not totally cancelled!


----------



## Sweetoothj (Aug 19, 2011)

Morning 

  	Its up online on Selfridges.com, Debenhams say out of stock when you click on the eyeshadow and they're not showing the LE Nail Vernis yet.  Thankfully I managed to get my polishes yesterday along with the remaining 3 eyeshadows that I didnt get from my Selfridges mail order.

  	As for Debenhams discounts I think theres free delivery when you spend more than £30......

  	Have a good day xx


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 19, 2011)

Sweetoothj said:


> Morning
> 
> Its up online on Selfridges.com, Debenhams say out of stock when you click on the eyeshadow and they're not showing the LE Nail Vernis yet.  Thankfully I managed to get my polishes yesterday along with the remaining 3 eyeshadows that I didnt get from my Selfridges mail order.
> 
> ...


  	morning!!

  	i can see the shadows are about £22 which is good. i'll be buying the greeny one but i shall get it from debenhams so i get beauty points. which items are le though? i can't work it out!


----------



## Sweetoothj (Aug 19, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> morning!!
> 
> i can see the shadows are about £22 which is good. i'll be buying the greeny one but i shall get it from debenhams so i get beauty points. which items are le though? i can't work it out!


  Well I thought the shadows were perm but the lady at HOF yesterday told me they ere LE thats why I ended up getting them all...  You will absolutely love the texture its almost jelly like, it goes on so well, I'm wearing Ebloui today and almost 5 hours later still going strong and no creasing and I didnt even prep!!! I'm very impressed with the look and performance thus far.  And the one you're getting (Epatant) is also gorgeous I look foward to your thoughts on this product


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 19, 2011)

Sweetoothj said:


> Well I thought the shadows were perm but the lady at HOF yesterday told me they ere LE thats why I ended up getting them all... You will absolutely love the texture its almost jelly like, it goes on so well, I'm wearing Ebloui today and almost 5 hours later still going strong and no creasing and I didnt even prep!!! I'm very impressed with the look and performance thus far. And the one you're getting (Epatant) is also gorgeous I look foward to your thoughts on this product


  	awesome!! here is hoping that they are on debenhams tonight so that i can buy it! plus if they are le then i might buy another just in case  i guess i could ask nick for the money or just put it on my credit card... what to do?!


----------



## charlotte366 (Aug 19, 2011)

I got the prelude quad and the epatant gel shadow at lunch time in Debenhams.

  	I spoke to the lady on the counter and she said that the only Ltd Ed items were the eyeliner Kahki platine andthe 3 nail polishes, everything else is a permanent edition to the line, so you shouldn't need to rush!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 19, 2011)

charlotte366 said:


> I got the prelude quad and the epatant gel shadow at lunch time in Debenhams.
> 
> I spoke to the lady on the counter and she said that the only Ltd Ed items were the eyeliner Kahki platine andthe 3 nail polishes, everything else is a permanent edition to the line, so you shouldn't need to rush!


  	what do you think to the gel shadow?


----------



## Alisha1 (Aug 19, 2011)

Sweetoothj said:


> Well I thought the shadows were perm but the lady at HOF yesterday told me they ere LE thats why I ended up getting them all... You will absolutely love the texture its almost jelly like, it goes on so well, I'm wearing Ebloui today and almost 5 hours later still going strong and no creasing and I didnt even prep!!! I'm very impressed with the look and performance thus far. And the one you're getting (Epatant) is also gorgeous I look foward to your thoughts on this product


	My Chanel MA told me that the only LE items are the polishes and a glossimer but I'm not sure which one


	I saw the whole collection today but I had to limit myself so I only purchased Graphite and Peridot. I swatched Emerveille and Ebloui which were the two I wanted and they looked great! I'm definitely getting Emerveille next week along with Quartz NP! I also swatched Prelude and I will definitely be picking that up but it might have to wait till next month.

  	I don't know if it was because I went early in the morning and it wasn't so busy but the MA's in Debenhams were really nice! Not that I usually get horrible service from them but they were very helpful and gave me samples (yes I know I'm easy to please  ) LOL! I actually feel bad that I never bought more but I had a budget to stick to! 

  	I also purchased Blue Denim from Dior can't wait to try it on its such a pretty blue! 

  	By the way I was talking to the MA at Chanel and the Christmas collection is out sometime in October!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 19, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> I saw the whole collection today but I had to limit myself so I only purchased Graphite and Peridot. I swatched Emerveille and Ebloui which were the two I wanted and they looked great! I'm definitely getting Emerveille next week along with Quartz NP! I also swatched Prelude and I will definitely be picking that up but it might have to wait till next month.
> I don't know if it was because I went early in the morning and it wasn't so busy but the MA's in Debenhams were really nice! Not that I usually get horrible service from them but they were very helpful and gave me samples (yes I know I'm easy to please  ) LOL! I actually feel bad that I never bought more but I had a budget to stick to!
> 
> I also purchased Blue Denim from Dior can't wait to try it on its such a pretty blue!
> ...


  	oohh october - my birthday month! this is great news!!! 

  	sounds like you got some lovely goodies too!  enjoy!

A moment of Clarity - todays specktra video


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm really itching to go shopping and check out the Chanel collection now, but I really can't until Monday.  I just really want to get Peridot, the rest I will see in person, but Debenhams still doesn't have it, hope it's not sold out already.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 19, 2011)

i'm not sure why the debenhams site is going weird when you try and look at the gel shadows


----------



## Alisha1 (Aug 19, 2011)

Debenhams were slow to put up some of the summer collection as well, I'm sure it will pop up soon 


Anitacska said:


> I'm really itching to go shopping and check out the Chanel collection now, but I really can't until Monday.  I just really want to get Peridot, the rest I will see in person, but Debenhams still doesn't have it, hope it's not sold out already.


	Hopefully it will not be sold out! Maybe you can try getting Peridot from boots and collecting it from your local store?


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 19, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> Hopefully it will not be sold out! Maybe you can try getting Peridot from boots and collecting it from your local store?


  	here's hoping!!


----------



## rockin (Aug 19, 2011)

I bought my first ever Chanel today 

  	I got my £20 of loyalty vouchers from my Frasercard last week, and while the kids are away I decided it was time to spend them.  I went to House Of Fraser and headed straight for Chanel to see the Illusion D'Ombre eyeshadows for myself.  The SA swatched Illusoire on my hand, and I was in love!  I also tried Épatant, and loved that too.  I couldn't decide which to get, then reasoned that since I had £20 in vouchers I could get both.  The SA told me they were permanent anyway.  She was wearing Illusoire herself.  When I told her it was my first ever Chanel purchase, she gave me a couple of trial sized mascaras too.

  	I saw Peridot nail polish, and it's beautiful, but I'm not paying their prices for nail polish.

  	Superdrug has Sleek Pout Paints on 3 for 2, so I got myself some of those, along with 3 MeMeMe shadows (also on 3 for 2) and a couple of Barry M Dazzle Dusts to add to my collection, and a packet of wipes since I had Dazzle Dusts all over my hand and fingers lol.  This weekend, starting today, they are giving £10 of points on your loyalty card if you spend £30 or more, so I have boosted my total on there.

  	Got loads to do tonight, as I have to finish sorting stuff out and tidying the house ready for when my kids come home tomorrow


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 19, 2011)

rockin said:


> I bought my first ever Chanel today
> 
> I got my £20 of loyalty vouchers from my Frasercard last week, and while the kids are away I decided it was time to spend them.  I went to House Of Fraser and headed straight for Chanel to see the Illusion D'Ombre eyeshadows for myself.  The SA swatched Illusoire on my hand, and I was in love!  I also tried Épatant, and loved that too.  I couldn't decide which to get, then reasoned that since I had £20 in vouchers I could get both.  The SA told me they were permanent anyway.  She was wearing Illusoire herself.  When I told her it was my first ever Chanel purchase, she gave me a couple of trial sized mascaras too.
> 
> ...


	oohh congratulations!! i am excited for you that you have gotten your first chanel!  wow!  and this sounds silly but do you instantly feel that little bit posh for wearing it? it makes me feel special  you got some lovely bits today! great shopping trip!


----------



## rockin (Aug 19, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> oohh congratulations!! i am excited for you that you have gotten your first chanel!  wow!  and this sounds silly but do you instantly feel that little bit posh for wearing it? it makes me feel special  you got some lovely bits today! great shopping trip!


	I haven't worn it yet, but walking out of the shop with that Chanel bag in my hand made me feel 'posh' lol.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 19, 2011)

I can't see it on the Boots website either. 



Alisha1 said:


> Hopefully it will not be sold out! Maybe you can try getting Peridot from boots and collecting it from your local store?


----------



## Alisha1 (Aug 19, 2011)

Heres the link
  	http://www.boots.com/en/CHANEL-ILLUSION-DOMBRE-Eyeshadow_1226686/

  	they haven't updated the 'Whats New' tab so you have to click on Makeup>Eyes


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks, but I'm after Peridot nail polish not the eyeshadows.



Alisha1 said:


> Heres the link 		 			http://www.boots.com/en/CHANEL-ILLUSION-DOMBRE-Eyeshadow_1226686/
> 
> they haven't updated the 'Whats New' tab so you have to click on Makeup>Eyes


----------



## anita22 (Aug 19, 2011)

I love that feeling


----------



## Alisha1 (Aug 19, 2011)

Sorry (dunno where my head is today!) I can't seem to find the polishes either...who'd have thought Selfridges would be the most reliable site when it comes to new releases!


----------



## Sweetoothj (Aug 19, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> Sorry (dunno where my head is today!) I can't seem to find the polishes either...who'd have thought Selfridges would be the most reliable site when it comes to new releases!



 	Well they wouldnt have much of an excuse seeing as they've had it instore for 2 weeks lol!!


----------



## Alisha1 (Aug 19, 2011)

Sweetoothj said:


> Well they wouldnt have much of an excuse seeing as they've had it instore for 2 weeks lol!!



 	^Very true!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 20, 2011)

anita22 said:


> I love that feeling


  	me too! instantly you feel more classy and posh! lol!


----------



## Sweetoothj (Aug 20, 2011)

http://www.selfridges.com/en/Beauty/Categories/NEW-IN/Make-up-colour/Limited-Edition-Night-Series-Eyeshadow-Palette_318-2000192-9965/  Somebody please be the voice of reason and tell me I dont need the NARS Limited Edition Night Series Eyeshadow Palette.......:eyelove:


----------



## nazia (Aug 20, 2011)

I was in the London Selfridges this Friday and saw the YSL Black Collection, with beautiful nail polishes and really lovely gel eyeliners.

  	I loved the bronzey black nail polish but the bottles were tiny (6ml!) and I thought they were too pricey. The gel eyeliners though, were a creamy, pigmented delight! They are pricey too, at £20 but they are so rich. I will definately be picking up a couple of the shades when the collection hits Debenhams. Does anybody have a clue when that'll be?

  	I picked up a few goodies from Chanel too, including the Peridot nail polish. I'm having to really convince myself not to go back for a second as a back up, because they're just too pricey! But ohhhh that colour is SO me! But I have way too many Chanel backups! It's a bad habit! I'm telling myself many companies will come out with dupes soon...help?!


----------



## nazia (Aug 20, 2011)

Sweetoothj said:


> Somebody please be the voice of reason and tell me I dont need the NARS Limited Edition Night Series Eyeshadow Palette.......


 
	As gorgeous as it looks, I've always found the Night Series eyeshadows quite difficult to work with. Scrangie has a good review up on her website and Karlasugar has great swatches too. Hope that helps!

  	Oh and I saw this instore on Friday and it was the same as always for me. The eyeshadows LOOK amazing in the pan, but the heavy black base in most of them is too chalky for my liking. I'm sure they'd be better wet, but I don't have the patience for that!


----------



## Alisha1 (Aug 20, 2011)

nazia said:


> I was in the London Selfridges this Friday and saw the YSL Black Collection, with beautiful nail polishes and really lovely gel eyeliners.
> 
> I loved the bronzey black nail polish but the bottles were tiny (6ml!) and I thought they were too pricey. The gel eyeliners though, were a creamy, pigmented delight! They are pricey too, at £20 but they are so rich. I will definately be picking up a couple of the shades when the collection hits Debenhams. Does anybody have a clue when that'll be?
> 
> I picked up a few goodies from Chanel too, including the Peridot nail polish. I'm having to really convince myself not to go back for a second as a back up, because they're just too pricey! But ohhhh that colour is SO me! But I have way too many Chanel backups! It's a bad habit! I'm telling myself many companies will come out with dupes soon...help?!


	I'm after the YSL polishes! I think its coming out on other counters on September 20th but don't quote me on that I just remember reading it somewhere 

  	I have to ask is the blue polish from the collection similar to Dior Tuxedo or the blue polish that came out with the YSL fall collection? 

  	The regular bottles are 10ml and only 1.50 more! They are not going to look as pretty next to my other YSL polish *darn* LOL!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 20, 2011)

It seems like Debenhams are putting up the Chanel fall collection, although nothing is clickable yet. Gotta order Peridot!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Does anyone know when the Guerlain fall collection is out? Want to check out the new lipsticks and eyeshadows.


----------



## Sweetoothj (Aug 20, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> I'm after the YSL polishes! I think its coming out on other counters on September 20th but don't quote me on that I just remember reading it somewhere
> I have to ask is the blue polish from the collection similar to Dior Tuxedo or the blue polish that came out with the YSL fall collection?
> 
> The regular bottles are 10ml and only 1.50 more! They are not going to look as pretty next to my other YSL polish *darn* LOL!


	True! Considering since then Gris Exquis eyeshadow and YSL Midnight Garden palette have miraculously appeared in my collection!!


----------



## Alisha1 (Aug 20, 2011)

Sweetoothj said:


> True! Considering since then Gris Exquis eyeshadow and YSL Midnight Garden palette have miraculously appeared in my collection!!


	^That always happens!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 21, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> It seems like Debenhams are putting up the Chanel fall collection, although nothing is clickable yet. Gotta order Peridot!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	i have decided to wait it out until payday and then i shall get my chanel goodies. i will be able to buy a new vl aqua foundation at the same time because mine is nearly out now


----------



## anita22 (Aug 21, 2011)

As I understand it, all NARS eyeshadows are a wet/dry formula, so you can do both. I think Karlasugar swatched the Night Series palette both wet and dry on her blog?

  	Personally I am still lemming after the Makeup Your Mind eye set on the NARS website, it has a 6-shade eyeshadow palette plus a few other eye products. I did just buy the Douceurs de Paris palette last month though, so am trying to resist getting another palette!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 21, 2011)

anita22 said:


> As I understand it, all NARS eyeshadows are a wet/dry formula, so you can do both. I think Karlasugar swatched the Night Series palette both wet and dry on her blog?
> 
> Personally I am still lemming after the Makeup Your Mind eye set on the NARS website, it has a 6-shade eyeshadow palette plus a few other eye products. I did just buy the Douceurs de Paris palette last month though, so am trying to resist getting another palette!


	ah! i am off to her blog now to have a nosey! hee hee!


----------



## Eleentje (Aug 21, 2011)

Girls who were at London Selfridges recently: did they still have the topkapi quad, or was it gone already?


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 21, 2011)

I went about 3 weeks ago and they still had it then. I'm going tomorrow, if you like I can pick it up for you? Just let me know!



Eleentje said:


> Girls who were at London Selfridges recently: did they still have the topkapi quad, or was it gone already?


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 21, 2011)

i've had a look at the swatches of the nars night palette when used wet on karlas blog - very pretty indeed! but i am still unsure how much use it will get from me!


----------



## Alisha1 (Aug 21, 2011)

Hey guys hope everyones good 

  	I bought the Chanel eyeshadow in Emerveille today  The formula is super weird but I love the colour and can't wait to play with it some more! 

  	Lou - I have some new release dates!

  	1st September - Lancome Fall 2011   <----- This collection has the blush!  
  	20th September - Chanel Rouge Allure Velvets

  	I'm going to stop buying from Chanel and Dior and wait for the Lancome collection now. Does anyone know what collections MAC are releasing in September?


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 21, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> Hey guys hope everyones good
> 
> I bought the Chanel eyeshadow in Emerveille today  The formula is super weird but I love the colour and can't wait to play with it some more!
> 
> ...


	cool!! i shall add these in! And it will be mac me over next month!


----------



## anita22 (Aug 21, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> cool!! i shall add these in! And it will be mac me over next month!


	Ooh, that's good news. I really want Stunner blush after having seen some swatches of it.. Can't remember the last time I was excited about buying MAC, it's been too long.

  	Somehow I managed to order the NARS Express Yourself Eye Kit... apparently I could not resist


----------



## Sweetoothj (Aug 21, 2011)

I was in there today and they still had them 

  	I also looked at the NARS LE Night Series Palette and although the colours were pretty the glitter looked so clumpy that it almost guaranteed major fallout!!  That and the voices of reason (thanks you ladies ) made me decide not to get it!  I did however get the Khaki Platine Chanel LE eye pencil and GA Eyes to kill eyeshadow #4 Pulp Fiction, I wanted to get #3 Purpura also but it was out of stock, Harrods didnt have it either. I like the texture of the GA es, it reminded me of the MAC crushed metallic pigment stacking pots and it has a cute little stopper the powder stays compressed. Metallics always stand out on darker skin tones so I'm in my element right now lol!! That is it for now, not really feeling anything in the Chanel holiday collection so an safely say my makeup splurges are sustained until the New Year hehe!!  Have a great week everyone  x



Eleentje said:


> Girls who were at London Selfridges recently: did they still have the topkapi quad, or was it gone already?


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 21, 2011)

I have been trying to get that for months and it's always sold out!


----------



## Sweetoothj (Aug 21, 2011)

Its rather strange that Selfridges online suggests its in stock, but I have found their system to relay spurious information....nonetheless as I'm also on the hunt for it I'll keep an eye out for you, I usually have a way of getting what I want lol!!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 21, 2011)

Thank you! Will do the same for you. 

  	I have been thinking abouy ordering it from Selfridges, but I'm too mean to pay the delivery charge.


----------



## Sweetoothj (Aug 21, 2011)

Yes there's that too!


----------



## nazia (Aug 21, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> I'm after the YSL polishes! I think its coming out on other counters on September 20th but don't quote me on that I just remember reading it somewhere
> I have to ask is the blue polish from the collection similar to Dior Tuxedo or the blue polish that came out with the YSL fall collection?
> 
> The regular bottles are 10ml and only 1.50 more! They are not going to look as pretty next to my other YSL polish *darn* LOL!


	The YSL blue polish was a black based blue, so darker and deeper than the Dior, if I'm recalling correctly. Completely different to the fall YSL polish too.

  	The Midnight Garden palette was stunning as well, I'm definitely going to pick that up!


----------



## Alisha1 (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks  I think I'll skip the YSL and get the Dior one instead if its in stock! I'm really tempted by the Midnight Garden palette but I can't afford it so I have to resist! I saw the new blushes today also and the red one caught my eye! Super pretty!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 21, 2011)

i hope you manage to get #3 at some point! it's so annoying when things are permanently sold out


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 22, 2011)

Just come back from London. I bought a LOT of stuff! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Managed to get Peridot nail polish and the Khaki eyeliner from Chanel (both free with my Debenhams points, yay!), the Nars fall trio, a few bits and bobs from Boots and Superdrug including some lovely Andrea Fullerton nail polishes, Mac 3D Gold glitter and Reflects Purple Duo glitter, and best of all, the *Armani #3 Eyes to Kill shadow*!!!

*Sweetoothj, I got it from Harvey Nichols! *

  	I wanted to get the new Estee Lauder illuminating gel powder thingy, but it was sold out everywhere. I'd been putting off buying it from Debenhams because I wanted to wait for the Lancom blush to use the bonus points offer, and now it's sold out online too. Anyway, when I came back I popped into my local Debenhams, and guess what, they still had some left! Yay! It's so pretty! 

  	I also saw the Chanel eyeshadows and they are quite nice, I like the greenish one, the pink one and the purple one, but I'm not sure I'm going to get them just now. Also saw the new YSL palette and it is very pretty, but £40, ouch. Maybe I'll check eBay for that one.

  	Oh and Guerlain lady says fall collection probably out in 2 weeks or so.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 22, 2011)

One more thing, the Nars Night series palette is GLITTERFEST (it had loads of chunky glitter all over it)!  But the green and blue nail polishes look very pretty.


----------



## Alisha1 (Aug 22, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Just come back from London. I bought a LOT of stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Wow looks like you got some great goodies! I was thinking of getting the Estee Lauder illuminator also but I have way to many highlighters so I decided to skip! Sure as hell I'm regretting it but oh well!  Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## Sweetoothj (Aug 22, 2011)

Yay!! I just called and put one on hold, hopefully I'll collect it tomorrow after work!!  Congrats on your haul


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 22, 2011)

Brilliant! So glad you can get yours too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Sweetoothj said:


> Yay!! I just called and put one on hold, hopefully I'll collect it tomorrow after work!!  Congrats on your haul


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 22, 2011)

i love how us specktra ladies help each other out!

Whispering duo chromes - todays specktra blog post


----------



## Alisha1 (Aug 22, 2011)

All this talk about the Armani eyeshadow is making me want to try a few! I'll check them out the next time I'm in Selfridges!


----------



## anita22 (Aug 22, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Just come back from London. I bought a LOT of stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




	Nice haul!! I have to go to central London for work tomorrow so may pop into Selfridfes for a look around...Very keen to check out the Armani shadows in person.


----------



## Eleentje (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank you Sweetoothj and thank you Anita, for your kind offer!  I was going to post this earlier today, but posting on Specktra via my iPhone (blogs are blocked at work, grrr) is a major pain in the backside  (reading is ok though). I typed out everything, and then something happened, and the page reloaded by itself.  Everything was gone. I had to count til 10 at that moment!

  	What I was going to say is that I'll probably try my luck at Selfridges on Friday, and otherwise me and that quad were just not meant to be 

  	I agree that it can be really annoying, when that particular item you really want to get is constantly out of stock. For some reason it makes you want it even more!
	That's exactly my problem with Le Metier de Beaute's Corinthian eyeshadow.  Apparently this eyeshadow has been constantly backordered on Neiman Marcus website for like 6 months now, while it is a part of the perm collection. Eep! Metier people are aware of it, and how everyone is dying to get it, but I don't see them producing oodles and oodles more of it.  I do wonder why a company would do that or even discontinue a bestseller.  Maybe they cannot get a certain ingredient needed for the production?

  	I didn't realize you could buy Armani makeup in the UK. Nice to know!  I have a biiiiiig list of Eyes to Kill Intense eyeshadows, and hope to collect them all one day  Good to know that you've managed to track down the shade you were after, Anita. I would have otherwise checked for you on the Belgian website that also sells Armani cosmetics to see if they had #3.

  	I've played with all Chanel new eyeshadows and really liked Epatant, Emerveille and Illusoire. I think they're the same ones Anita liked. I was going to buy 2 on Saturday, but the shop assistant was nowwhere in sight, and I had a train to catch. Now the 25% deal they had on all makeup, if you buy 2 items, is no longer valid    I wonder what would be the best way to apply these. I've seen a little brush on the stand next to them, and  I wonder if you're supposed to use that brush, because otherwise it completely sticks to your finger.


----------



## rockin (Aug 22, 2011)

Eleentje said:


> I've played with all Chanel new eyeshadows and really liked Epatant, Emerveille and Illusoire. I think they're the same ones Anita liked. I was going to buy 2 on Saturday, but the shop assistant was nowwhere in sight, and I had a train to catch. Now the 25% deal they had on all makeup, if you buy 2 items, is no longer valid    I wonder what would be the best way to apply these. *I've seen a little brush on the stand next to them, and  I wonder if you're supposed to use that brush,* because otherwise it completely sticks to your finger.


  	The brush comes with it


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 22, 2011)

Eleentje said:


> That's exactly my problem with Le Metier de Beaute's Corinthian eyeshadow.  Apparently this eyeshadow has been constantly backordered on Neiman Marcus website for like 6 months now, while it is a part of the perm collection. Eep! Metier people are aware of it, and how everyone is dying to get it, but I don't see them producing oodles and oodles more of it.  I do wonder why a company would do that or even discontinue a bestseller.  Maybe they cannot get a certain ingredient needed for the production?
> I didn't realize you could buy Armani makeup in the UK. Nice to know!  I have a biiiiiig list of Eyes to Kill Intense eyeshadows, and hope to collect them all one day  Good to know that you've managed to track down the shade you were after, Anita. I would have otherwise checked for you on the Belgian website that also sells Armani cosmetics to see if they had #3.
> 
> I've played with all Chanel new eyeshadows and really liked Epatant, Emerveille and Illusoire. I think they're the same ones Anita liked. I was going to buy 2 on Saturday, but the shop assistant was nowwhere in sight, and I had a train to catch. Now the 25% deal they had on all makeup, if you buy 2 items, is no longer valid    I wonder what would be the best way to apply these. I've seen a little brush on the stand next to them, and  I wonder if you're supposed to use that brush, because otherwise it completely sticks to your finger.


  	that is great you got to play with the chanel shadows! do the shadows come with the little brush? i think they do but am not 100% sure. i wonder if you could also apply the shadows like an eyeliner? that could be pretty


----------



## Sweetoothj (Aug 22, 2011)

Yes the shadow come with a brush each, and it can be also used on its side as a liner brush


----------



## fleur de lis (Aug 22, 2011)

Pretty sure that they do come with the brush, and yes you can use them to apply the shadows like eyeliner. I've seen a few people on blogs do this.

  	FYI: ASOS currently have an extra 20% off sale items with code EXTRA20, but it works on (some) non sale items too. I just tried it with some NARS stuff and it worked. I want the mascate matte lipstick but want to try it on first. They have all of the autumn collection stuff on there atm.


----------



## Sweetoothj (Aug 22, 2011)

Perhaps you can give them a call and ask them to put one aside for you, I'll be happy to do that for you tomorrow?




Eleentje said:


> That's exactly my problem with Le Metier de Beaute's Corinthian eyeshadow.  Apparently this eyeshadow has been constantly backordered on Neiman Marcus website for like 6 months now, while it is a part of the perm collection. Eep! Metier people are aware of it, and how everyone is dying to get it, but I don't see them producing oodles and oodles more of it.  I do wonder why a company would do that or even discontinue a bestseller.  Maybe they cannot get a certain ingredient needed for the production?
> I didn't realize you could buy Armani makeup in the UK. Nice to know!  I have a biiiiiig list of Eyes to Kill Intense eyeshadows, and hope to collect them all one day  Good to know that you've managed to track down the shade you were after, Anita. I would have otherwise checked for you on the Belgian website that also sells Armani cosmetics to see if they had #3.
> 
> I've played with all Chanel new eyeshadows and really liked Epatant, Emerveille and Illusoire. I think they're the same ones Anita liked. I was going to buy 2 on Saturday, but the shop assistant was nowwhere in sight, and I had a train to catch. Now the 25% deal they had on all makeup, if you buy 2 items, is no longer valid    I wonder what would be the best way to apply these. I've seen a little brush on the stand next to them, and  I wonder if you're supposed to use that brush, because otherwise it completely sticks to your finger.


----------



## Alisha1 (Aug 22, 2011)

fleur de lis said:


> FYI: ASOS currently have an extra 20% off sale items with code EXTRA20, but it works on (some) non sale items too. I just tried it with some NARS stuff and it worked. I want the mascate matte lipstick but want to try it on first. They have all of the autumn collection stuff on there atm.



 	Thanks for the code! I wish I had some money!


----------



## trollydolly (Aug 22, 2011)

sorry if this has already been posted but when is Mac Me Over collection coming out? I'm going on holiday on 4th September and don't want to miss out on stunner blush! x


----------



## Alisha1 (Aug 22, 2011)

trollydolly said:


> sorry if this has already been posted but when is Mac Me Over collection coming out? I'm going on holiday on 4th September and don't want to miss out on stunner blush! x



 	Collections tend to come out the 1st Thursday of every month so it should be out next thursday on the 1st!


----------



## anita22 (Aug 22, 2011)

Just a heads up that ASOS currently have a discount code for 20% off: EXTRA20

  	Have tested it out on some NARS products and it works! 

  	Edit: Just realised that someone else already posted on this. LOL that we both tested the discount code on NARS!!


----------



## Alisha1 (Aug 22, 2011)

anita22 said:


> Just a heads up that ASOS currently have a discount code for 20% off: EXTRA20
> 
> Have tested it out on some NARS products and it works!
> 
> Edit: Just realised that someone else already posted on this. LOL that we both tested the discount code on NARS!!



 	Lol I think when everyone finds a discount for Asos they go straight to the NARs section! 

  	I dunno if I should save my money for MAC Me Over or buy a few illamasqua lipglosses that I've been wanting for a while now *confused*


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm sorry you didn't manage to post this before I went to London today.  But they did still have the Topkapi quad (and now they even had the gold blush which they didn't last time!), so fingers crossed you manage to pick one up on Friday. They also had the red blush and the lipstick as well.

  	I've read somewhere that you get best results with the brush included with the Chanel eyeshadows.

  	Ooh, thanks for the ASOS code, I've swatched a couple of Nars eyeshadow duos today that I really liked, I'll go and see if I can get the code to work!



Eleentje said:


> That's exactly my problem with Le Metier de Beaute's Corinthian eyeshadow.  Apparently this eyeshadow has been constantly backordered on Neiman Marcus website for like 6 months now, while it is a part of the perm collection. Eep! Metier people are aware of it, and how everyone is dying to get it, but I don't see them producing oodles and oodles more of it.  I do wonder why a company would do that or even discontinue a bestseller.  Maybe they cannot get a certain ingredient needed for the production?
> I didn't realize you could buy Armani makeup in the UK. Nice to know!  I have a biiiiiig list of Eyes to Kill Intense eyeshadows, and hope to collect them all one day  Good to know that you've managed to track down the shade you were after, Anita. I would have otherwise checked for you on the Belgian website that also sells Armani cosmetics to see if they had #3.
> 
> I've played with all Chanel new eyeshadows and really liked Epatant, Emerveille and Illusoire. I think they're the same ones Anita liked. I was going to buy 2 on Saturday, but the shop assistant was nowwhere in sight, and I had a train to catch. Now the 25% deal they had on all makeup, if you buy 2 items, is no longer valid    I wonder what would be the best way to apply these. I've seen a little brush on the stand next to them, and  I wonder if you're supposed to use that brush, because otherwise it completely sticks to your finger.


----------



## Alisha1 (Aug 22, 2011)

I was on Karla's site when I stumbled upon her swatches of the Chanel Holiday 2010 collection. Her swatches of the LE eye quad in Tentation Cuirve are to die for! I don't suppose theres any chance of this quad being available on any counter right? Boo I hate when I fall in love with things that are no longer available


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm sure you can get it on eBay. I've just checked, can't find it right now, but things like this pop up from time to time.



Alisha1 said:


> I was on Karla's site when I stumbled upon her swatches of the Chanel Holiday 2010 collection. Her swatches of the LE eye quad in Tentation Cuirve are to die for! I don't suppose theres any chance of this quad being available on any counter right? Boo I hate when I fall in love with things that are no longer available


----------



## Alisha1 (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks I'll keep an eye out for it  I wonder if I should bother ringing a few counters to see if they have it? I don't know how long Chanel counters keep ahold of unsold stock :s


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 23, 2011)

Might be worth calling. It's a shame that one didn't become permanent, quite a few of recent releases have, like Murano and Kaska Beige. TC is really pretty, I can see why you like it so much. 



Alisha1 said:


> Thanks I'll keep an eye out for it  I wonder if I should bother ringing a few counters to see if they have it? I don't know how long Chanel counters keep ahold of unsold stock :s


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 23, 2011)

anita22 said:


> Just a heads up that ASOS currently have a discount code for 20% off: EXTRA20
> 
> Have tested it out on some NARS products and it works!
> 
> Edit: Just realised that someone else already posted on this. LOL that we both tested the discount code on NARS!!


  	lol! we all get excited over discount nars!

Kitties and my Urban Decay shadow palettes - todays specktra video


----------



## Sweetoothj (Aug 23, 2011)

I dont usually use the applicators that come with the products but these brushes are perfect for the texture and I find that the application is precise and even.  I used my finger and found that to work well enough but not with Fantasme, I got into a bit of a tizwas with that es lol!!


----------



## rockin (Aug 23, 2011)

I notice that Big Bounce Shadows are in the Goodbyes section on the MAC website now.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 23, 2011)

There's an awful lot of stuff in there actually! I'll never understand why they can't reduce those by 20-30%, not everyone can get to a CCO. I personally won't bother driving all the way to one myself.



rockin said:


> I notice that Big Bounce Shadows are in the Goodbyes section on the MAC website now.


----------



## Alisha1 (Aug 23, 2011)

I would love it if they did that!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 23, 2011)

yeah i wish they did that. i would end up buying so much more from them if they did!


----------



## Sweetoothj (Aug 23, 2011)

Success!! I got my GA #3 es at HN!!! Thank you *Anitacska!! *I'm very chuffed with it and myself as I managed to get out of the store without buying anything else hahaha!!  I did however get a couple of perfume samples of the new Elie Saab and Serge Lutens Nuit de Cellophane


----------



## Eleentje (Aug 23, 2011)

Ohh, I really liked the Ellie Saab one! 

  	Thank you for your tips, ladies! I'll check out the duty free on Thursday, if they will have the new Chanel stuff.

  	I doubt they'll ever have a sale on the Mac website. Although I had seen discounted TT eyeshadows on the US one.
  	HE brands are annoying like that. They rarely have any kind of sales, unless the actual store is doing some kind of special offer. It's all those price politics bs, as never having a sale makes them a prestigious brand. Even if that will mean they'll end up with lots of unsold stock from less hyped up collections.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 23, 2011)

Eleentje said:


> Ohh, I really liked the Ellie Saab one!
> 
> Thank you for your tips, ladies! I'll check out the duty free on Thursday, if they will have the new Chanel stuff.
> 
> ...


  	If only we lived in an ideal world where the high end brands did have sales! hee hee!


----------



## anita22 (Aug 23, 2011)

Eleentje said:


> Ohh, I really liked the Ellie Saab one!
> 
> Thank you for your tips, ladies! I'll check out the duty free on Thursday, if they will have the new Chanel stuff.
> 
> ...


	Exactly, I am sure it's a very deliberate part of the pricing strategy for the brand. As as brand, as soon as you start to offer price discounts, it's very hard to get people to purchase at the regular price again as they start to expect or hold out for a discount... It's very difficult to go back, and your business can soon become unprofitable if suddenly consumers are only buying on discount. I often wonder how much Clinique (also a Lauder brand) sell when they offer GWP, as I imagine many of their consumers hold out on purchasing until it's GWP time.

  	(Sorry, I can't help but always look at these things from the brand's perspective - I guess it is my job after all, so it's hard to break the habit even though I'm a consumer!)


----------



## anita22 (Aug 23, 2011)

Just came across this and remembered why I need to be good and start saving for the holiday collections! 

  	http://www.lipglossiping.com/2011/08/be-stila-my-beating-heart/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=be-stila-my-beating-heart


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 23, 2011)

anita22 said:


> Just came across this and remembered why I need to be good and start saving for the holiday collections!
> 
> http://www.lipglossiping.com/2011/08/be-stila-my-beating-heart/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=be-stila-my-beating-heart


  	oh i love her blog and saw this post earlier - the mini lip glazes need to be coming home with me! hee hee!


----------



## anita22 (Aug 23, 2011)

Yes, I have my eye on that too  I got last year's set and it's great - really lovely colours and wonderful for travelling.


----------



## rockin (Aug 23, 2011)

That would be a great idea.  I can't get to a counter or store, let alone a CCO, and selling at a discount online would help them sell off excess stock.  I'd definitely buy more that way


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 23, 2011)

Yay, very pleased for you! 



anita22 said:


> Just came across this and remembered why I need to be good and start saving for the holiday collections!
> 
> http://www.lipglossiping.com/2011/08/be-stila-my-beating-heart/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=be-stila-my-beating-heart


----------



## fleur de lis (Aug 23, 2011)

I think I must be the only person who doesn't like the round palettes...


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 24, 2011)

fleur de lis said:


> I think I must be the only person who doesn't like the round palettes...



 	no i'm with you on that. i'm not a fan of round palettes either so i won't be buying that from sila


----------



## Eleentje (Aug 24, 2011)

Anita, it's always fascinating for me to learn how thee industry works  and what strategies the companies use to let us part with our money quicker  I'm not a big fan of round palettes or palettes without any dividers between the colours, but this Stila one does look really nice. They have arranged the colours in gradations, which would make choosing out the colours that go nicely together a piece of cake!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 24, 2011)

Eleentje said:


> I'm not a big fan of round palettes or palettes without any dividers between the colours, but this Stila one does look really nice. They have arranged the colours in gradations, which would make choosing out the colours that go nicely together a piece of cake!


  	oh palettes without dividers are a no no for me too! that is why i never bought the old nars trios where the colours all merged. i like them now they are in seperate pans


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 24, 2011)

Yes, that's exactly what I though. I have their colour wheels from last year, both the big and small ones and the colours are really nicely co-ordinated.


----------



## Alisha1 (Aug 24, 2011)

I just went on the Debenhams site and the Chanel Autumn collection is up! Peridot has sold out though


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 24, 2011)

That was quick! I think it went up on Monday evening.



Alisha1 said:


> I just went on the Debenhams site and the Chanel Autumn collection is up! Peridot has sold out though


----------



## Alisha1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Its also sold out on the Selfridges site! I'm always surprised by how fast the n/p sell out in the UK when in America the Chanel site seems to still have everything in stock!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 24, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> I just went on the Debenhams site and the Chanel Autumn collection is up! Peridot has sold out though


  	i'm not shocked because it is a stunning colour! but too pricey for me 

Enrapture: Amplify Jumbo Waver - todays specktra blog post


----------



## anita22 (Aug 24, 2011)

Eleentje said:


> Anita, it's always fascinating for me to learn how thee industry works
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	If that interests you, you should check out the blog Beauty and the Bullshit. It's written by person who was responsible for product development in a large cosmetics company (she's never said which, but I suspect it's L'Oreal). Brilliant blog if you want to know what really goes on behind the scenes and also see past all the marketing... very entertaining too.


----------



## anita22 (Aug 24, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> Its also sold out on the Selfridges site! I'm always surprised by how fast the n/p sell out in the UK when in America the Chanel site seems to still have everything in stock!


	^Wow, that's so quick!!! Very strange that we sell out so much quicker here.

  	Nipped into Selfridges for a bit today, I didn't have long for much of a nose around but I did get to play with the NARS Night Series palette - pigmentation was not bad but wayyy too much glitter for me.

  	Also, today my NARS Makeup Your Mind set arrived today. I absolutely love the palette, it's so versatile. It has such a good balance of workhorse vs. interesting colours, warm vs. cool colours, and daytime vs. smokey colours. It feels as if someone has put a lot of thought into the colour selection (and gotten it just right!). The set also came with a fullsize mascara, and deluxe minis of the smudgeproof eye base and eye makeup remover. Not cheap, but what you normally pay for NARS it's not a bad deal.


----------



## Alisha1 (Aug 24, 2011)

anita22 said:


> ^Wow, that's so quick!!! Very strange that we sell out so much quicker here.
> Nipped into Selfridges for a bit today, I didn't have long for much of a nose around but I did get to play with the NARS Night Series palette - pigmentation was not bad but wayyy too much glitter for me.
> 
> Also, today my NARS Makeup Your Mind set arrived today. I absolutely love the palette, it's so versatile. It has such a good balance of workhorse vs. interesting colours, warm vs. cool colours, and daytime vs. smokey colours. It feels as if someone has put a lot of thought into the colour selection (and gotten it just right!). The set also came with a fullsize mascara, and deluxe minis of the smudgeproof eye base and eye makeup remover. Not cheap, but what you normally pay for NARS it's not a bad deal.


	I love palettes that are versatile like that! I wonder if anyone has purchased the NARs Makeup Your Mind book? I want to hoping it will help with my makeup application specifically for my face shape (mainly contouring) but the price always puts me off purchasing!


----------



## anita22 (Aug 24, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> I love palettes that are versatile like that! I wonder if anyone has purchased the NARs Makeup Your Mind book? I want to hoping it will help with my makeup application specifically for my face shape (mainly contouring) but the price always puts me off purchasing!


 
	Some of Kevyn Aucoin's books have a good level of detail about contouring. They've been out for many years now - my local library back home had them so I just checked them out from there. Maybe worth a try?

  	I haven't actually seen the NARS book yet, would be interested in having a browse though. Might try and scout it out next time I'm out...


----------



## anita22 (Aug 24, 2011)

Forgot to add - yesterday I got to play with the new Laura Mercier Caviar eyeshadow sticks. The concept is like a MAC shadestick but the execution is miles ahead... They were so smooth, soft and pigmented. I don't know if that's just because they were under the warm store lights, but they were just gorgeous, and all really wearable colours. I didn't buy any but they're definitely on my wishlist.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 24, 2011)

anita22 said:


> Forgot to add - yesterday I got to play with the new Laura Mercier Caviar eyeshadow sticks. The concept is like a MAC shadestick but the execution is miles ahead... They were so smooth, soft and pigmented. I don't know if that's just because they were under the warm store lights, but they were just gorgeous, and all really wearable colours. I didn't buy any but they're definitely on my wishlist.


  	these sound pretty cool! i shall have a nosey!


----------



## PixiLaura (Aug 25, 2011)

anita22 said:


> Forgot to add - yesterday I got to play with the new Laura Mercier Caviar eyeshadow sticks. The concept is like a MAC shadestick but the execution is miles ahead... They were so smooth, soft and pigmented. I don't know if that's just because they were under the warm store lights, but they were just gorgeous, and all really wearable colours. I didn't buy any but they're definitely on my wishlist.


	Really? I'll so be checking them out then! I quite fancied some of the MAC colours that are coming out with MAC me up but all the shadesticks I have are really hard in texture and generally a pain to work with.
  	The Laura Mercier ones sound like the ideal solution


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 25, 2011)

Temptalia posted swatches of the new dark blue Nars nail polish, it's very pretty! http://www.temptalia.com/nars-night-flight-nail-lacquer-review-photos-swatches I also really liked the green one when I was at the counter on Monday.


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 25, 2011)

Speaking of shadesticks... mine broke yesterday!! So pissed as I have so much product left.. anyone know how to reattach them?


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 25, 2011)

AndSparkle said:


> Speaking of shadesticks... mine broke yesterday!! So pissed as I have so much product left.. anyone know how to reattach them?


  	hhmm maybe you could warm the end and try and stuff it back in? if now could you keep it in a sample jar and just use a brush to apply it? sorry it broke


----------



## Sweetoothj (Aug 25, 2011)

Same here I thought it was just mine were like that!


----------



## nazia (Aug 25, 2011)

I think I'm one of the few who likes her Shadesticks! But that could be because I don't use them that often lol.

  	I was in Central London (again! Please someone, cut up my card!) and bought a Laura Mercier Lip Glace in Bare Peach. It's a very pretty milky peach shade - I hope it'll suit me!

  	Also, whilst browsing at the Chanel counter in John Lewis I asked whether or not they had any Peridot left (they didn't) and the lady told me that only Graphite was the only limited edition! I hope she's right.

  	Finally, the new Topshop makeup collection is out. As much as I love my high end brands, I think Topshop does some really decent stuff! The blush in the blush/bronzer duo seemed gorgeous BUT it's a tiny portion compared to the bronzer section. There was also a beautiful, smooth and shiny lipstick in a very wearable nude shade - none of those to be seen! What else...they had a little pot of cream highlighter which I didn't personally find all that special. No nail polishes yet, but I think they stagger out the release of those.

  	Oh and a little discovery I made a couple of months back - Topshop had a gold eyeshadow crayon/pen sometime ago and I happened to swatch mine on my hand, along with a By Terry Eyeshadow crayon/pen of mine. Exact. Same. Formula. I'm not kidding. After a minute or so, neither swatches would budge and that's what made me compare the two. They're in the very same packaging, the very same amount...I truly believe they're the same thing. Obviously the By Terry one costs far more than the Topshop one! Just thought I'd let you guys know because I picked up a lovely graphite coloured one today in Topshop for £8. It's basically what MAC Sharkskin wants to be but prettier! I'll be doing a comparison post on my blog soon, so you guys can see for yourselves!

  	Phew, that was a long post!


----------



## nazia (Aug 25, 2011)

Ok, I still have more to say/ask, I'm sorry!

  	Firstly, I wore my Chanel Illusion D'Ombre in Illusoire today - gorgeous! I would definitely reccomend applying these with the brush. You only need the smallest amount as well. The colour is similar to Bobbi Brown Sparkle eyeshadow in Black Velvet, so I smoked out the Chanel with that. Lined with Stila Little Black Dress. It looked very pretty, but VERY sparkly!

  	I wanted to ask you guys who have Armani ETK Purpura if it's different enough to Illusoire to own both? What do you think?

  	Also, has anyone seen many palettes of Sleek Oh So Special in their local stores? I'm dying to get my hands on this but can't find it at all! I managed to grab the Au Naturel palette though, which is lovely. Swatches on my blog, if anyone is interested =)


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 26, 2011)

nazia said:


> Ok, I still have more to say/ask, I'm sorry!
> 
> Firstly, I wore my Chanel Illusion D'Ombre in Illusoire today - gorgeous! I would definitely reccomend applying these with the brush. You only need the smallest amount as well. The colour is similar to Bobbi Brown Sparkle eyeshadow in Black Velvet, so I smoked out the Chanel with that. Lined with Stila Little Black Dress. It looked very pretty, but VERY sparkly!
> 
> ...


  	i bet you looked beautiful using your chanel shadow! and sadly i haven't seen that sleek palette in stores yet either but i shall keep an eye out!


----------



## PixiLaura (Aug 26, 2011)

nazia said:


> Ok, I still have more to say/ask, I'm sorry!
> 
> Firstly, I wore my Chanel Illusion D'Ombre in Illusoire today - gorgeous! I would definitely reccomend applying these with the brush. You only need the smallest amount as well. The colour is similar to Bobbi Brown Sparkle eyeshadow in Black Velvet, so I smoked out the Chanel with that. Lined with Stila Little Black Dress. It looked very pretty, but VERY sparkly!
> 
> ...


	I got the illusion d'ombre in emervielle which is the best everyday colour, was going to go back for ebouli the bronze but illusoire sounds lovely!

  	I have swatches and fotd on my blog of emervielle if you want to see 

  	They had a couple oh so special palettes in my superdrug yesterday but i'm not sure about it. I got au naturel though and i'm still working out if I like it or not, i am happy that there are so many mattes though!


----------



## Sweetoothj (Aug 26, 2011)

*I wanted to ask you guys who have Armani ETK Purpura if it's different enough to Illusoire to own both? What do you think?*  Personally I think its different enough to own both, although similar Purpura has gold flecks in it so that comes through and the Chanel is more taupey.  When i get home this evening I'll swatch both so you can see.  I guess skintones will affect the appearance, I'm NW45/50.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 26, 2011)

Have you tried your Purpura yet? I'm wearing it today, but I'm not too sure about it. Firstly it felt a bit hard, could only apply it properly with my fingers which I don't really like. The colour on me is quite dark and not as pretty as it is in the pot. It's nice, but not £24.50 nice if you see what I mean. 



Sweetoothj said:


> Personally I think its different enough to own both, although similar Purpura has gold flecks in it so that comes through and the Chanel is more taupey. When i get home this evening I'll swatch both so you can see. I guess skintones will affect the appearance, I'm NW45/50.


	On a different note, just had an e-mail from Mac with a free delivery code: FUTURELASH. Valid until midnight on 29th August (Monday). No minimum spend. 

  	And on a completely different note, we've got a new kitten.  He turned out to be a boy (we thought we were getting a girl), but it doesn't matter. He's so lovely, my daughters are completely in love with him and even my son's been very nice to him (not like him at all). Our big kitten, Paws, on the other hand hasn't been at all friendly, but is a bit better today (we got Fluff yesterday). 

  	Here's a picture of our new arrival:


----------



## Sweetoothj (Aug 26, 2011)

I was just about to post the discount code from the email but you beat me to it lol! I would actually like to try the eyelash serum but will probably wait for reviews regarding its performance before i invest.  I wore my Purpura on Wednesday and received compliments from my coworkers    I love the way metallics look on darker skin tones and this paricular es looked lovely blending out to gold in the crease!  I used a MAC # 239 to apply and kind of prodded it a bit to loosen the powder a little and it went on fine, then after I'd finished I used the little stopper to compact it again lol!  I did think that £24.50 was rather on the pricey side considering its on par with the Chanel es pots...........   Fluffy is just gorgeous, i want to give him a cuddle


----------



## rockin (Aug 26, 2011)

I've just read from Sleek that their Nude Collection is due out on 31st August, and is PERMANENT


----------



## anita22 (Aug 26, 2011)

@Anitacska: What a gorgeous kitty! I have such a soft spot for black and white cats


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 26, 2011)

rockin said:


> I've just read from Sleek that their Nude Collection is due out on 31st August, and is PERMANENT


  	woo hoo!

It’s a Junkshow baby! - todays specktra videp


----------



## Sweetoothj (Aug 26, 2011)

Sweetoothj said:


> Personally I think its different enough to own both, although similar Purpura has gold flecks in it so that comes through and the Chanel is more taupey. When i get home this evening I'll swatch both so you can see. I guess skintones will affect the appearance, I'm NW45/50.


	Ok I only just got home and was frantically trying to take a photo before the light was totally gone, this was done in the bathroom lol!
  	!



  	And this was done in the kitchen 




  	As you can see on my skintone NW45/50 illusoire comes out more taupey and purpura more purple with gold


----------



## amy_forster (Aug 26, 2011)

I bought the lash serum when if came out earlier this month and within the first week (probably less) of using it I suffered with a reaction to it  Not so noticable on the top lid where the skin is thicker, if you know what I mean, but on the bottom lid it felt like the skin would tear if i so much as touched it, it was that thin and sore  I've never had a problem with any MAC products before but this just doesn't like my skin at all!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 26, 2011)

Purpura is certainly not this nice purple on me, more greyish taupe. 



Sweetoothj said:


> Ok I only just got home and was frantically trying to take a photo before the light was totally gone, this was done in the bathroom lol! 		 			!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 26, 2011)

Sweetoothj said:


> Ok I only just got home and was frantically trying to take a photo before the light was totally gone, this was done in the bathroom lol! 		 			!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	oh wow! how beautiful is purpura on you?! thanks for the pics!


----------



## Sweetoothj (Aug 27, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> oh wow! how beautiful is purpura on you?! thanks for the pics!


  Aww thanks   I'm really in my element with all these metallic and glittery shades lol!!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 27, 2011)

Sweetoothj said:


> I'm really in my element with all these metallic and glittery shades lol!!


  	who wouldn't be?! hee hee!


----------



## Sweetoothj (Aug 27, 2011)

amy_forster said:


> Fluff is gorgeous  If you're having a bit of trouble introducing him to your other cat, try feeding the either side of a door for a few days and then move them into feeding in the same room and then move the bowls closer together until they're feeding right next to each other! That's how we introduced our foster cat to our two residents  It worked pretty well and although they have occasional spats, you kinda of expect that when you introduce a foster female to two resident males, even though they are all neutered!
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the lash serum when if came out earlier this month and within the first week (probably less) of using it I suffered with a reaction to it  Not so noticable on the top lid where the skin is thicker, if you know what I mean, but on the bottom lid it felt like the skin would tear if i so much as touched it, it was that thin and sore  I've never had a problem with any MAC products before but this just doesn't like my skin at all!


  Thanks for the heads up, I think I'll give it a miss then, gosh that must jave been alarming to have such a reaction, i hope its all ok now.  xx


----------



## amy_forster (Aug 27, 2011)

Sweetoothj said:


> Thanks for the heads up, I think I'll give it a miss then, gosh that must jave been alarming to have such a reaction, i hope its all ok now. xx


 
	Its all fine now  I suppose its the fact you have to use it twice a day, every day (for 8 weeks) that means the reaction appeared quite quickly. Maybe using it so often caused the reaction too?


----------



## anita22 (Aug 27, 2011)

@Sweetoothj: Beautiful swatches! The purple one on the right looks gorgeous.

  	@amy_forster: Oh no! It's awful having an allergic reaction. If it was me I'd take it back and ask for a refund..!

  	I stopped by TKMaxx again today and there was a NARS lipstick there for 8 quid so I snapped it up. I had to take a bit of risk as it was sealed in tamper proof packaging, so I couldn't swatch it. The shade is Petit Monstre and I was very lucky because as it turns out it's a lovely berry shade with gold. I think it's from last year's holiday collection.

  	Hope everyone is having a wonderful bank holiday weekend!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 27, 2011)

amy_forster said:


> I bought the lash serum when if came out earlier this month and within the first week (probably less) of using it I suffered with a reaction to it  Not so noticable on the top lid where the skin is thicker, if you know what I mean, but on the bottom lid it felt like the skin would tear if i so much as touched it, it was that thin and sore  I've never had a problem with any MAC products before but this just doesn't like my skin at all!


  	oh my goodness! that is terrible! sorry that you had a reaction like that  i haven't bought the serum but did want it but now am thinking it may not be worth it!

A sparkling and glittering NOTD - todays specktra blog post


----------



## nazia (Aug 27, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Ok I only just got home and was frantically trying to take a photo before the light was totally gone, this was done in the bathroom lol!
> !
> 
> 
> ...


 
  	Thank you so much for the swatches, that's so helpful! Illusoire looks deeper on my skintone. I'll post a swatch myself a bit later. Again, thank you!


----------



## nazia (Aug 27, 2011)

Here are my swatches of Illusoire (top) and Mirifique





  	These are swatched on completely bare skin, using the brush. It looks like I piled loads on but I really used the tiniest amount!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 28, 2011)

nazia said:


> Here are my swatches of Illusoire (top) and Mirifique
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	ahhhh so stupidly sparkly! i'm in love!


----------



## Sweetoothj (Aug 28, 2011)

nazia said:


> Here are my swatches of Illusoire (top) and Mirifique
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thats what I love about these shadows, I also dont like prepping my eyelids and these last all day without creasing!! I hope they add more shades to this line


----------



## banana1234 (Aug 28, 2011)

i want these so bad, but this is a bad money month for me, so i'm so glad they are perm


----------



## banana1234 (Aug 28, 2011)

ps has debenhams online sold out of the new UD palette? that's so annoying, i can still get it on  HOF but i have to pay for shipping? i knew i shouldnt have waited til pay day!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 28, 2011)

banana1234 said:


> ps has debenhams online sold out of the new UD palette? that's so annoying, i can still get it on  HOF but i have to pay for shipping? i knew i shouldnt have waited til pay day!


	aw that sucks. can you check in a debenhams store? because mine had load in when i went there the other day.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 28, 2011)

When I went to London on Monday, they had loads of the 15 year anniversary palette (as well as the Naked palette) in Debenhams and HOF on Oxford Street, so you can probably find the palette in your local Debenhams or HOF (although none of my local ones sell UD). Also it might pop up on the Debenhams website again, just like the anniversary pencil set and the NYC BOS did.

  	Oh, just thinking, if there's a HOF near you, you can buy the palette online and pick up in store, it's free delivery that way!



banana1234 said:


> ps has debenhams online sold out of the new UD palette? that's so annoying, i can still get it on  HOF but i have to pay for shipping? i knew i shouldnt have waited til pay day!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 28, 2011)

i am wondering now when we will see the book of shadows 4. i think perhaps october time if the states gets it in september. i know it will be pricey so i need to make sure that i have the money for it!


----------



## banana1234 (Aug 28, 2011)

neither of my local HOF or Debs sell UD, it sucks, i might wait and see if debenhams  online get more,  if not i'll buy from HOF website


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 28, 2011)

banana1234 said:


> neither of my local HOF or Debs sell UD, it sucks, i might wait and see if debenhams  online get more,  if not i'll buy from HOF website


	i hope you can get it soon sweetie!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 28, 2011)

You can still order it and pick up in store, I don't think it matters whether there's a counter there or not. Try it.



banana1234 said:


> neither of my local HOF or Debs sell UD, it sucks, i might wait and see if debenhams  online get more,  if not i'll buy from HOF website


----------



## anita22 (Aug 28, 2011)

banana1234 said:


> neither of my local HOF or Debs sell UD, it sucks, i might wait and see if debenhams  online get more,  if not i'll buy from HOF website


 
  	You can definitely do Order Into Store and it won't cost you anything. It doesnt matter that there isn't an UD counter in your local store, it all gets shipped out from a central warehouse somewhere. I don't have a Laura Mercier counter here in Reading, so I get nearly all my LM products by ordering them into my local HoF. It's awesome ;-)


----------



## anita22 (Aug 28, 2011)

Just noticed a couple of new palettes on the Bobbi Brown website. I won't be buying as I have dupes / similar shades already, but they look pretty nice:

  	http://www.bobbibrown.co.uk/product/2330/19425/Makeup/Eyes/Eye-Shadows/Eye-Luxe-Collection/Limited-Edition/index.tmpl

  	http://www.bobbibrown.co.uk/product/2330/19426/Makeup/Eyes/Eye-Shadows/The-Tailored-Collection/Limited-Edition/index.tmpl


----------



## Alisha1 (Aug 28, 2011)

anita22 said:


> Just noticed a couple of new palettes on the Bobbi Brown website. I won't be buying as I have dupes / similar shades already, but they look pretty nice:
> 
> http://www.bobbibrown.co.uk/product/2330/19425/Makeup/Eyes/Eye-Shadows/Eye-Luxe-Collection/Limited-Edition/index.tmpl
> 
> http://www.bobbibrown.co.uk/product/2330/19426/Makeup/Eyes/Eye-Shadows/The-Tailored-Collection/Limited-Edition/index.tmpl



 	The Tailored collection looks nice but I don't have money for it!

  	My sister in law had a baby on thursday (my first niece!) so I spent a big chuck of my MAC me over money on a baby gym so needless to say I have to make some cuts in my list!


----------



## anita22 (Aug 28, 2011)

Awww that's really sweet of you


----------



## Alisha1 (Aug 28, 2011)

anita22 said:


> Awww that's really sweet of you



 	She's so cute its hard not to spoil her! She's super tiny also 5 pounds!


----------



## Sweetoothj (Aug 29, 2011)

Good afternoon!! Just thought I'd inform those of you that may live near Bluewater, the MAC me over collection is already out at the HoF store...........who told me to go in there......:shame:


----------



## Alisha1 (Aug 29, 2011)

Sweetoothj said:


> Just thought I'd inform those of you that may live near Bluewater, the MAC me over collection is already out at the HoF store...........who told me to go in there......:shame:


	Really! Good thing I went to the MAC counter today or else I would have been super paranoid! There was just Colourizations out at my local counter


----------



## Sweetoothj (Aug 29, 2011)

Apparently they got a special preview?  I only went in there to pick up wipes!!


----------



## lindas1983 (Aug 29, 2011)

If anyone is in need of brushes groupon is doing a deal on louise walsh brushes, 16 piece set for £20 instead of £100.  Not sure the quality of the of brushes as never used them before, but might be helpful for some people.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 29, 2011)

Did you get anything from Mac me over? I don't really know what I want. Debenhams is doing a 500 bonus points if you spend £40 on beauty, does anyone know if Mac is included in this?



Sweetoothj said:


> Apparently they got a special preview? I only went in there to pick up wipes!!


----------



## rockin (Aug 29, 2011)

Sweetoothj said:


> Just thought I'd inform those of you that may live near Bluewater, the MAC me over collection is already out at the HoF store...........who told me to go in there......:shame:



 	I wish our House of Fraser sold MAC!


----------



## Sweetoothj (Aug 29, 2011)

Yes
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 As well as the wipes I got 3 fluidline gel liners in Avenue, Dark Diversion and Midnight blues; the 211 liner brush, the 275 Brush from the Colourizations collection and a shadestick in Cakeshop after testing the texture.  I passed on the 226 but I think I may go back for that one.

  	Not sure if the 500 bonus points includes MAC,  one of the things that frustrates me about the Beauty points is that you dont get the chance to really accumulate loads like you would do with Boots of HoF Recognition.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 29, 2011)

Sweetoothj said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	the fluidlines look so pretty! enjoy them!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 29, 2011)

Yes, it is frustrating, they only convert £15 worth of points every month, but if you have Debenhams credit card as well, you get bonus points on that too. I'm currently waiting for a £16 voucher fom them because they lost my last one (they put the wrong address on my statement, thanks!), so all in all it adds up. 



Sweetoothj said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## thebeautybible (Aug 29, 2011)

should the Mac me over collection hit stores on thursday do you think?

  	I havent been interested in any mac collections for a while but I think i'd like a looksy at a few of the things from this one.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 29, 2011)

thebeautybible said:


> should the Mac me over collection hit stores on thursday do you think?
> 
> I havent been interested in any mac collections for a while but I think i'd like a looksy at a few of the things from this one.


	yup it should be this thursday for stores


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 29, 2011)

Sweetoothj said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 	Cakeshop is my favourite shadestick.. its a bit gritty at times, but it really is the perfect get up and go shade for work!


----------



## PixiLaura (Aug 29, 2011)

Quote: 	 		 			I stopped by TKMaxx again today and there was a NARS lipstick there for 8 quid so I snapped it up. I had to take a bit of risk as it was sealed in tamper proof packaging, so I couldn't swatch it. The shade is Petit Monstre and I was very lucky because as it turns out it's a lovely berry shade with gold. I think it's from last year's holiday collection.

 		 			Hope everyone is having a wonderful bank holiday weekend!





	Yay for tk maxx at the moment! I got 2 NARS lipsticks: fast ride (deep sheer berry) and Mindgame (sheer dark neutral peach) I alwas look up the shade name on my phone before purchase though, iphones are a life saver


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 29, 2011)

The UD 15 year anniversary palette is available again on the Debenhams website!


----------



## Alisha1 (Aug 29, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> The UD 15 year anniversary palette is available again on the Debenhams website!



 	I was surprised that my Debenhams had quite a few UD 15th anniversary and naked palettes in stock!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 29, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> I was surprised that my Debenhams had quite a few UD 15th anniversary and naked palettes in stock!


  	yeah me too - esp seeing as people on ebay still sell the naked palette for silly money!


----------



## thebeautybible (Aug 30, 2011)

anyone know when Mac me over hits stores? spacifically the glasgow HoF?

  	is it usually the thursday?


----------



## PixiLaura (Aug 30, 2011)

thebeautybible said:


> anyone know when Mac me over hits stores? spacifically the glasgow HoF?
> 
> is it usually the thursday?


	Not sure if HoF have different release dates because I don't live near one but my local mac store told me this Thursday in store and online tomorrow. I can't wait to get avenue fluidline an quiet time n/p. Also I'm hoping that the new sheen supreme shades will become available the same day- Anybody know about those?


----------



## Sweetoothj (Aug 30, 2011)

thebeautybible said:


> anyone know when Mac me over hits stores? spacifically the glasgow HoF?
> 
> is it usually the thursday?


  New collections generally are generally released the first Thursday of every month, I was at my local HoF counter yesterday to find that they had a special preview and the collection was out.  You could call your local counter to find out.


----------



## Sweetoothj (Aug 30, 2011)

PixiLaura said:


> Not sure if HoF have different release dates because I don't live near one but my local mac store told me this Thursday in store and online tomorrow. I can't wait to get avenue fluidline an quiet time n/p. Also I'm hoping that the new sheen supreme shades will become available the same day- Anybody know about those?


  I decided to get the 226 brush so I'll ask when I go after work today


----------



## PixiLaura (Aug 30, 2011)

Most of the shades for MAC me up are on the site now if you look under the relevant categories, no images yet though. And no sheen supremes so far!


----------



## rockin (Aug 30, 2011)

No Shadesticks, 226 or 211 yet, and I can't see any quads either


----------



## rockin (Aug 30, 2011)

The Packed To Go lipglass set is now in Goodbyes, as are some MSFs and Mineralize blushes, although the mineralize links don't yet reveal which are going


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 30, 2011)

Styledriven is up on the Mac website as well as Matchmaster foundation, Opulash Optimum Black, Turquatic and Mac Me Over! I didn't realise there were so many collections coming out this month. Have we even seen swatches for Styledriven??? I'm so overwhelmed! I need to take a trip to the counter on Thursday and swatch everything, then order stuff from Debenhams I think.

  	Edit: And new make up bags, and Prime Focus, and a Signature Tote! Okay, I'm not interested in those, but what a lot of new stuff!


----------



## rockin (Aug 30, 2011)

It's a crazy amount of stuff, and most of it Limited Edition.  How on earth do they think people will be able to afford buy everything at once?

  	If you check the Styledriven discussion thread, there are some links on there (recent ones) with links to some swatches.  I've just ordered the Hot Paprika, as I can see that one selling out quickly (even though it is supposed to be permanent)

  	Luckily I'm not interested in the bags, tote, foundation or Turquatic


----------



## PixiLaura (Aug 30, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Styledriven is up on the Mac website as well as Matchmaster foundation, Opulash Optimum Black, Turquatic and Mac Me Over! I didn't realise there were so many collections coming out this month. Have we even seen swatches for Styledriven??? I'm so overwhelmed! I need to take a trip to the counter on Thursday and swatch everything, then order stuff from Debenhams I think.
> 
> Edit: And new make up bags, and Prime Focus, and a Signature Tote! Okay, I'm not interested in those, but what a lot of new stuff!


	Whaaat?? Oh my, my brain can't cope now. I think since I still can't see the new sheen supremes I'm gonna go to the store in my lunch break on thursday to try and take it in!

  	All I want badly anyways is Avenue f/l from mac me over and legendary black e/s from style driven.

  	Actually I'm going to ask at the shop tomorrow to check style driven is not online exclusive


----------



## sosdrielle (Aug 30, 2011)

PixiLaura said:


> Most of the shades for MAC me up are on the site now if you look under the relevant categories, no images yet though. And no sheen supremes so far!


	According to Temptalia the sheen supremes won't be out here till October.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 30, 2011)

sosdrielle said:


> According to Temptalia the sheen supremes won't be out here till October.


	yup october is correct - not sure why we are so far behind though but i am actually quite glad!


----------



## Alisha1 (Aug 30, 2011)

Just saw all the new collections that are up on the MAC site :s I'm so glad Styledriven is perm! I am hopefully going on thursday so I'll be able to swatch everything and pick up my MAC Me Over goodies.
  	I hate how long Debenhams take for delivery and plus they've increased the bonus points offer from £25 to £40 so I'm just going to pick up all my MAC stuff in store now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Does anyone else have the urge to buy everything when they're PMS-ing or is it just me?...wish I had money...


----------



## banana1234 (Aug 30, 2011)

i got 226 and the orange pencil from style driven

  	is all style driven perm? that's good news as i wanted some shadows but cant afford it this month really

  	i'm glad the UD palettes are back in debenhams, i'll ponder getting it once more... i cant seem to decide, £39 is a lot of money, i remember when UD palettes used to be about £22


----------



## anita22 (Aug 30, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Styledriven is up on the Mac website as well as Matchmaster foundation, Opulash Optimum Black, Turquatic and Mac Me Over! I didn't realise there were so many collections coming out this month. Have we even seen swatches for Styledriven??? I'm so overwhelmed! I need to take a trip to the counter on Thursday and swatch everything, then order stuff from Debenhams I think.
> 
> Edit: And new make up bags, and Prime Focus, and a Signature Tote! Okay, I'm not interested in those, but what a lot of new stuff!


 
	Gosh that is a lot. I hadn't realised Matchmaster was coming out so soon. Must remember to look out for that next time I'm instore!


----------



## anita22 (Aug 30, 2011)

Smart! I wish I had an iPhone. I do have a smart phone but it outsmarts me so I don't really use the web access function.

  	Enjoy your NARS


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 30, 2011)

anita22 said:


> Gosh that is a lot. I hadn't realised Matchmaster was coming out so soon. Must remember to look out for that next time I'm instore!


  	I had no idea either! me and hubby have a week off together next week and i am trying to get him to take me to a city where there is a mac store  That way i can have a play in real life!


----------



## rockin (Aug 30, 2011)

Just looked at 'Goodbyes' again, and can't believe that Semi-Precious and Cinematics are there so soon!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 30, 2011)

rockin said:


> Just looked at 'Goodbyes' again, and can't believe that Semi-Precious and Cinematics are there so soon!


	i guess with all the new stuff they had no choice? 

  	i just placed my order - i bought the lady grey quad, mythical, prince noir and a pink gloss from style driven  there is still about another £50 worth of stuff that i would like but sadly that will have to wait!


----------



## thebeautybible (Aug 31, 2011)

im going to go in store tomorrow and look at everything. I wish they would space out the collections more, like even one at the start of the month and one half way through. Its too much to take in all at once


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 31, 2011)

thebeautybible said:


> im going to go in store tomorrow and look at everything. I wish they would space out the collections more, like even one at the start of the month and one half way through. Its too much to take in all at once


  	yes you are right. it can be far too much! although this is the first month where i really have felt overwhelmed and sad because i could never afford everything i wanted in one go.


----------



## banana1234 (Aug 31, 2011)

hmm i didnt really want anything so badly from this collection, the only thing i HAD to have was the  226, i liked stunner blush and curvaceous lipglass but i didnt NEED them the way i have needed other things before

  	i thought a lot of this collection was dupeable, i'm not saying there arent some really nice products in it, but i felt like i already had things that could dupe the things in this collection

  	like shaihi and ivy fluid line were just too close to the fluidlines in this collection and avenue looked like that black pearglide with the gold sparkles to me

  	cant wait for posh paradise, that collection is going to empty my bank account

  	i went to swatch the new chanel shadows today and i fell in love with them, i cant afford them so i'm so glad they are perm

  	the first i will get is the khaki silvery taupey one, the black and the purple for sure... i'm going to gatwick on the 17th to mexico, so i will try and pick them up duty free!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 31, 2011)

Well I don't mind waiting if I can save 5 quid, it's not like I don't have any make up to tide me over. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I told hubby he can have the children tomorrow because I'm going to Kingston, can't wait to see everything, then I'll make a list. Is the whole of Styledriven perm? I might not get too much from that if it is. Not that I want too much from Mac me over either, just a couple of lippies, Stuner blush and the green fluidline, maybe Social Light gloss, but like Lou, I have soooo many lipglosses (500+). I now have 8 empties, so will pick up a free lipstick tomorrow, yay!



Alisha1 said:


> Just saw all the new collections that are up on the MAC site :s I'm so glad Styledriven is perm! I am hopefully going on thursday so I'll be able to swatch everything and pick up my MAC Me Over goodies.
> *I hate how long Debenhams take for delivery and plus they've increased the bonus points offer from £25 to £40 so I'm just going to pick up all my MAC stuff in store now *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 31, 2011)

woah!!! can i come and play with your glosses please?! hee hee! you have so many! but yes cutting back could be good! my main concern is that some could go off before i finish them. i have had to b2m some of them when they still have half left because they smelled weird and such


----------



## rockin (Aug 31, 2011)

I think you'll love the Chanel shadow, Lou!  I wore mine yesterday, and it's quite green, and very sparkly.  I think I put a bit too much on, though, as I ended up with sparkly bits under my eyes lol


----------



## banana1234 (Aug 31, 2011)

i forgot i told you guys about the swinging hotel!!

  	the greenish one is beautiful! i swatched them today, the texture is beautiful


----------



## Alisha1 (Aug 31, 2011)

rockin said:


> I think you'll love the Chanel shadow, Lou!  I wore mine yesterday, and it's quite green, and very sparkly. * I think I put a bit too much on, though, as I ended up with sparkly bits under my eyes lol*


	Lol I did that when I first tried on Emerveille! Lesson learned! Lol


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 31, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> Lol I did that when I first tried on Emerveille! Lesson learned! Lol


	lol! yup i must remind myself to use a small amount on the brush then! Are they in glass pots like paint pots out of interest?


----------



## Alisha1 (Aug 31, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> lol! yup i must remind myself to use a small amount on the brush then! *Are they in glass pots like paint pots out of interest?*


	Yup there in cute little glass jars and the lid is plastic with the Chanel logo embossed on it!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 31, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> Yup there in cute little glass jars and the lid is plastic with the Chanel logo embossed on it!


  	awesome!! i'm excited to add to my little chanel collection! hee hee! 

  	i also had a thought when i was playing with my lip glosses the other night. i actually need to take them out with me so i can re-apply throughout the day! i always leave them at home for fear of loosing them!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 31, 2011)

Yes, it does sound a lot doesn't it? Not all Mac and high end though, I probably have 20 or so old "drugstore" ones that could do with binning, some can be as old as 5-6 years. Ooops.


----------



## Eleentje (Aug 31, 2011)

Only is the keyword here, hehe   I have maybe about 10, but I'm not really a lipgloss person.  I probably do own about 30-40 lipsticks.


Alisha1 said:


> Lol I did that when I first tried on Emerveille! Lesson learned! Lol


	I bought Emerveille and Epatant (the peach and silvery-green one), when I was flying to London last Thursday, and I am loving both of them. They are super pretty and long-lasting, and you need just a tiny bit, because they are so pigmented.  I used the brush to apply them to my eyelids, and then smoothed them out with my finger, and that worked out great for me.
  	I think I will be buying the Ebloui and Illusoire next. 

  	I can't believe how many new things they have released on the same day on Mac website! And 226 brush is there too! I was wondering if it would be store-only for UK as well, but it isn't, luckily.
  	I think I'll only be hauling the brush. I am very tempted by Carbonized and Creamy Bisque e.s. though.  I really want to swatch Styledriven e.s. Someone said they are very similar to Peacocky ones, and those are my absolute favourites!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 31, 2011)

Did you manage to pick up Topkapi quad in Selfridges? All this talk of the Chanel eyeshadows makes me want them, even though I really really don't need them and they're so pricey. I'm trying to resist very hard here! 



Eleentje said:


> I bought Emerveille and Epatant (the peach and silvery-green one), when I was flying to London last Thursday, and I am loving both of them. They are super pretty and long-lasting, and you need just a tiny bit, because they are so pigmented.  I used the brush to apply them to my eyelids, and then smoothed them out with my finger, and that worked out great for me. 		 			I think I will be buying the Ebloui and Illusoire next.
> 
> I can't believe how many new things they have released on the same day on Mac website! And 226 brush is there too! I was wondering if it would be store-only for UK as well, but it isn't, luckily.
> I think I'll only be hauling the brush. I am very tempted by Carbonized and Creamy Bisque e.s. though.  I really want to swatch Styledriven e.s. Someone said they are very similar to Peacocky ones, and those are my absolute favourites!


----------



## Eleentje (Aug 31, 2011)

No I didn't manage to go shopping in Central London, like I was planning to. My sister's boyfriend was free that day, so we all went to the Museum of London instead.  My wallet was really happy about that, since I've just bought myself loads of Metier de Beaute eyeshdows, including the ever-elusive Corinthian, yaaaaaaaaaas! 

  	Have you seen new images of Guerlain holiday collection?
  	I saw them a few days ago and thought about you straight away! If you haven't. I'll look up the linky!


----------



## fleur de lis (Aug 31, 2011)

Armani are owned by l'Oreal (which is interesting as the L'oreal infallible shadows are also similar to the ETK). Not sure if L'Oreal own Lancome?


----------



## rockin (Aug 31, 2011)

According to Wikipedia, Lancome has indeed been owned by L'Oreal since 1964


----------



## rockin (Aug 31, 2011)

Wow, look how many brands L'Oreal own  http://www.loreal.com/_en/_ww/brands-l-oreal.aspx


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 31, 2011)

Aaw that's nice of you to have thought of me!  I have seen the blush and the Meteorites, plus I think there's a new eyeshadow quad too. I can't wait to see the new (fall) eyeshadow quads actually, not that I need any really. Also the 3 new Rouge G's, Girly in particular looks very nice. 

  	It's a shame you didn't get the chance to pick up Topkapi, but at least your wallet was happy, lol.



Eleentje said:


> No I didn't manage to go shopping in Central London, like I was planning to. My sister's boyfriend was free that day, so we all went to the Museum of London instead.  My wallet was really happy about that, since I've just bought myself loads of Metier de Beaute eyeshdows, including the ever-elusive Corinthian, yaaaaaaaaaas!
> 
> *Have you seen new images of Guerlain holiday collection?*
> *I saw them a few days ago and thought about you straight away! If you haven't. I'll look up the linky!*


----------



## Sweetoothj (Aug 31, 2011)

Went back for the 226 brush this evening and tried to ask the sales assistant about sheen supreme collection, she was clueless - this became more apparent when I looked at my receipt and she had charged me for the wrong brush £15 instead of £19!!


----------



## Alisha1 (Aug 31, 2011)

Sweetoothj said:


> Went back for the 226 brush this evening and tried to ask the sales assistant about sheen supreme collection, she was clueless - this became more apparent when I looked at my receipt and she had charged me for the wrong brush £15 instead of £19!!


	Thats what was going to happen to me! Its cause they have the old barcodes from the last time they were released! I'm going to pray that the same thing happens to me tomorrow - if not ohwell! Lol


----------



## anita22 (Aug 31, 2011)

rockin said:


> Wow, look how many brands L'Oreal own  http://www.loreal.com/_en/_ww/brands-l-oreal.aspx


	Yes, they do have a lot. L'Oreal and Estee Lauder (MAC, Clinique, Bobbi Brown, etc) are two of the cosmetic giants. It's pretty common that they 'recycle' product technologies as well. Like a while back when vibrating mascaras hit the market - first Lancome, then L'Oreal, then Maybelline. All L'Oreal brands, they basically introduced it to the most expensive brand first then as time went on it was rolled out to the more mainstream brands. Sometimes products are very similar or the same across brands too. The last Clinique tinted moisturiser I bought was just the same as my MAC one (same fragrance and everything). It's pretty normal to use factories to produce products for many different brands.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 1, 2011)

anita22 said:


> Yes, they do have a lot. L'Oreal and Estee Lauder (MAC, Clinique, Bobbi Brown, etc) are two of the cosmetic giants. It's pretty common that they 'recycle' product technologies as well. Like a while back when vibrating mascaras hit the market - first Lancome, then L'Oreal, then Maybelline. All L'Oreal brands, they basically introduced it to the most expensive brand first then as time went on it was rolled out to the more mainstream brands. Sometimes products are very similar or the same across brands too. *The last Clinique tinted moisturiser I bought was just the same as my MAC one (same fragrance and everything). It's pretty normal to use factories to produce products for many different brands.*


  	yup i have notices this too. also the mac, lauder and clinique brush cleaner is the same thing just in a different package!


----------



## Sweetoothj (Sep 1, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> I only own one eyeshadow from Peacocky and I have to say they are just as smooth and pigmented. Dare I say there even better! Lol I just love that one shade that I swatched called Lie to Me its so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  The receipt actually showed that she charged me for the 234 split fibre brush! The barcode on the 226 wouldn't scan so she took another brush, I wondered what she was doing then she said £15 I was like are you sure and she said yes so I whipped out my Frasercard and paid for it, I wasn't about to argue hahaha lol!!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 1, 2011)

The new Mac collections are up on Debenhams now! Also the new Lancome collection. Still no sign of the Guerlain fall collection on there.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 1, 2011)

my debenhams order from yesterday has been dispatched so i hope it arrives tomorrow or even saturday!


----------



## rockin (Sep 1, 2011)

My MAC orders (split into 2 orders as I was waiting for the rest of the collection to appear on site) are still showing as 'In Warehouse'.  MAC are definitely getting slower


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 1, 2011)

rockin said:


> My MAC orders (split into 2 orders as I was waiting for the rest of the collection to appear on site) are still showing as 'In Warehouse'.  MAC are definitely getting slower


	mine is still in warehouse too. i should have paid for next day shipping  if my bits don't arrive on friday it means that i may not get them for a while because i am off work all next week  boo!

Urban Decay 15th Anniversary Palette - todays specktra blog post


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 1, 2011)

I went to the counter in Kingston today to check out the collections, but I have to say, I was a bit underwhelmed. I wasn't going to get much anyway, and I certainly wasn't going to buy at the counter, but there really weren't many things I wanted to get in the end. I did pick up Runaway Red lipstick with my 6 B2M empties (yay!) and I have now ordered Rebel and Oh, oh, oh l/s, Satin Taupe pro-pan and Blackground paint pot (obv not from Mac me over, but because I'd ordered those Whisper Mineral loose eyeshadows Lou talked about on the blog and realised I don't have any black bases to try them over). I am still thinking about Avenue fluidline, might order it tomorrow, as you only get 500 bonus points per day. I also wanted to get Stunner blush, but decided against it as it's not that special and I already have so many blushes anyway. I liked the 226 blush, but £26? Ugh no.

  	As for Styledriven, well the eyeshadows are nice, so are the lipsticks, might pick up one or two eventually, but to me they look very similar to the Peacocky eyeshadows and the Sheen Supreme lipsticks. The colours are not that special, and since I already bought quite a lot of the Peacocky shadows and Sheen Supreme lipsticks, I'm not going to get many of them. By the way, if anyone's interested Prolong is exactly the same shade as Runaway Red! Also Love Forever seemed very similar to Rebel. I did like Positively Dashing though, I might pick that up. Oh and More To Love lip pencil is nice too, I don't own a hot pink lipliner.

  	Wanted to check out Turquatic but the counter didn't have any. Does anyone know if it's an online exclusive? I won't buy it unseen, especially since I already have so many perfumes anyway, but it would've been nice to try it. Oh well.

  	I also managed to pick up a free Lancome lipstick (the new one in #100) as I just about had enough points on my Boots Adv Card! Yay!

  	Saw the Guerlain fall collection and I think I'll buy the Perles quad and Girly and Garconne lipsticks when they make it to Debenhams.

  	Phew, that's it.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 1, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> I went to the counter in Kingston today to check out the collections, but I have to say, I was a bit underwhelmed. I wasn't going to get much anyway, and I certainly wasn't going to buy at the counter, but there really weren't many things I wanted to get in the end. I did pick up Runaway Red lipstick with my 6 B2M empties (yay!) and I have now ordered Rebel and Oh, oh, oh l/s, Satin Taupe pro-pan and Blackground paint pot (obv not from Mac me over, but because I'd ordered those Whisper Mineral loose eyeshadows Lou talked about on the blog and realised I don't have any black bases to try them over). I am still thinking about Avenue fluidline, might order it tomorrow, as you only get 500 bonus points per day. I also wanted to get Stunner blush, but decided against it as it's not that special and I already have so many blushes anyway. I liked the 226 blush, but £26? Ugh no.
> 
> As for Styledriven, well the eyeshadows are nice, so are the lipsticks, might pick up one or two eventually, but to me they look very similar to the Peacocky eyeshadows and the Sheen Supreme lipsticks. The colours are not that special, and since I already bought quite a lot of the Peacocky shadows and Sheen Supreme lipsticks, I'm not going to get many of them. By the way, if anyone's interested Prolong is exactly the same shade as Runaway Red! Also Love Forever seemed very similar to Rebel. I did like Positively Dashing though, I might pick that up. Oh and More To Love lip pencil is nice too, I don't own a hot pink lipliner.
> 
> ...


  	thanks for sharing your thoughts with us! did your mad minerals stuff arrive yet? You must let me know how you get on! super cheap but super awesome!!  And choosing blackground was a great idea!  and i had no clue the 226 brush was that pricey! eek!! i remember hubby bought mine for me as a little gift but that was a couple of years ago so no doubt it was cheaper then too 

  	i am happy you saw the guerlain stuff too! did they have new meteorites? i still need to get some and might put some on my b day list!


----------



## rockin (Sep 1, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> As for Styledriven, well the eyeshadows are nice, so are the lipsticks, might pick up one or two eventually, but to me they look very similar to the Peacocky eyeshadows and the Sheen Supreme lipsticks. The colours are not that special, and since I already bought quite a lot of the Peacocky shadows and Sheen Supreme lipsticks, I'm not going to get many of them. By the way, if anyone's interested Prolong is exactly the same shade as Runaway Red! Also Love Forever seemed very similar to Rebel. I did like Positively Dashing though, I might pick that up. Oh and More To Love lip pencil is nice too, I don't own a hot pink lipliner.



 	I have both Prolong and Love Forever, so it's useful to hear your thoughts on comparisons with the MAC Me Over lippies


----------



## rockin (Sep 1, 2011)

The 226 brush is £19


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 1, 2011)

Sorry, my mistake, I meant the 116.


----------



## banana1234 (Sep 1, 2011)

not happy, paid for named day delivery (today) and it never arrived.. no call to explain nothing, they better refund me the shipping or i wont be happy! i hope it comes tomorrow or i'm going to be so mad!


----------



## sosdrielle (Sep 1, 2011)

My counter had no Avenue fluidline! They said it had been delayed, I'll check it out Monday when I'm in town again. Picked up Runaway Red (which I have been calling Runway Red in my head for the longest time), the 226 brush, Mythical (it doesn't seem as pink to me as it does in the pictures) and Hot Paprika. Hot Paprika isn't quite as orange as I wanted, it has a definite pink tinge on me though it swatched beautifully. The girl I was dealing with told me only the lip products are perm, not the eyeshadows. I hope she's wrong as I wanted to pick up more of the eyeshadows, though maybe they're going to be store-only, but this still makes them unavailable to me in the long-run. Poo! Runaway Red swatches quite pink on my hand, but a dark red on my lips, completely different from the colour in the tube though. Despite the size of the collection, there aren't many stand-out products for me, probably because I have so much already. Looking forward to the holiday collection still though!!


----------



## rockin (Sep 1, 2011)

I placed both my orders within an hour of each other.  I received the dispatch notice for the first one around 10:30 tonight, but haven't got one for the second order yet.  The second order isn't even showing a Yodel reference number on the website.

  	Problem is, I've got to go out tomorrow morning, to my daughter's school.  My MAC deliveries always arrive mid-morning.  Hope I don't have to wait until Monday for my delivery (and I've got an appointment Monday morning, too!)


----------



## 27dots (Sep 1, 2011)

have mac changed the courier service they use??


----------



## rockin (Sep 1, 2011)

No - same company, new name


----------



## 27dots (Sep 1, 2011)

aw, I was really happy there for a second lol


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 1, 2011)

27dots said:


> aw, I was really happy there for a second lol


	lol! i wish they would go back to using dpd - they really are the best service and still good prices. i have a business account with them at work and they are so good. mac always used to use them... i guess dhl/yodel offered them a slightly cheaper contract


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 2, 2011)

Me too! That's to everything I've highlighted in your post, lol. I asked about Styledriven and the girl at the counter said she thought the liners were perm, but not the other things, maybe the lipsticks too.



LMD84 said:


> lol! i wish they would go back to using dpd - they really are the best service and still good prices. i have a business account with them at work and they are so good. mac always used to use them... i guess dhl/yodel offered them a slightly cheaper contract


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 2, 2011)

Just checked and Avenue fluidline is sold out on the Debenhams website. That was the one thing I didn't order yesterday that I was quite keen on, now what shall I do? I could order from Mac, or just not get it. Do I really need it? Argh!


----------



## PixiLaura (Sep 2, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Just checked and Avenue fluidline is sold out on the Debenhams website. That was the one thing I didn't order yesterday that I was quite keen on, now what shall I do? I could order from Mac, or just not get it. Do I really need it? Argh!



 	 Avenue was the only thing I got from this collection! It seems really similar to blitz & glitz, which I used to have but used up. if you have that then I really wouldn't put yourself out to get avenue. Also the gold sparkle doesn't translate as well as I thought it would either but I still like it. Kind of wish I'd got dark diversion though!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 2, 2011)

Yes, thanks, I think I've talked myself out of it already.  I much prefer liquid eyeliner anyway. 

  	Just got a letter from Debenhams, there's a 10% off beauty & fragrance offer on from Monday (and a general *up to* 25% off everything sale). There's also an extra 10% off + free delivery code, but that doesn't apply to beauty, it's *PZ6P*. I will hold out to buy stuff from Styledriven and Guerlain now until then.



PixiLaura said:


> Avenue was the only thing I got from this collection! It seems really similar to blitz & glitz, which I used to have but used up. if you have that then I really wouldn't put yourself out to get avenue. Also the gold sparkle doesn't translate as well as I thought it would either but I still like it. Kind of wish I'd got dark diversion though!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 2, 2011)

ooohh cool! i wonder if mac and chanel will be included in the 10% off?  wicked! 

  	my mac goodies have arrived btw!  i'm happy with the lady grey quad - it looks pretty. mythical looks stunning and prince noir is very sexy  the only thing i am unhappy with is the pro long wear gloss. i bought the lightest pink and tried it on as soon as it arrived. this stuff is so thick i feel like i have put glue on my lips! also the colour goes on patchy and doesn't site right on my lips... perhaps because it is a light pink? i shall try it over in synch liner when i am home to see if it makes a difference. but i get the feeling the brighter and darker shades will look better than the light ones in this formula.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 2, 2011)

Yes, they should be - hopeffully. I ended up placing another order today as I figured that the 500 bonus points on £40 was more than 10%, doubt that they'll have the bonus point offer going as well as the 10% off. I've ordered the 116 (blush) brush as I really don't have a very good blush brush, although I still cringe at the price, and Positively Dashing because I needed something to make up the £40, plus I did like that one a lot. Now I really will wat until Monday. 

  	Shame you don't like the gloss very much, to me those weren't very special at all, but then like I said I have so many glosses, I really don't need more. Mythical is pretty, but I'm sure I own something similar already.


----------



## Alisha1 (Sep 2, 2011)

Oh sorry you didn't like the gloss! I only swatched the orangy shade as the others didn't seem like anything special, I thought the formula seemed similar to the Revlon lipgloss but obviously I can't really tell with a swatch. Hope you can make it work!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 2, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> Oh sorry you didn't like the gloss! I only swatched the orangy shade as the others didn't seem like anything special, I thought the formula seemed similar to the Revlon lipgloss but obviously I can't really tell with a swatch. Hope you can make it work!


	yeah they are stupid thick... i shall have a better play with it tomorrow and hope that it works out ok!


----------



## Alisha1 (Sep 2, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> *yeah they are stupid thick... i shall have a better play with it tomorrow and hope that it works out ok!*



 	Let us know if you can make it work  I think the standouts in Styledriven are definitely the eyeshadows, Although I forgot to swatch the lipsticks again!


----------



## Eleentje (Sep 2, 2011)

Yay!  I'm a bit spoilt with duty free prices, since I fly fairly often, but I can definitely appreciate discount on Mac stuff  I hardly fly to Gatwick or Stansted anymore, and the prices at Amsterdam duty free Mac are about the same as normal prices in UK 

  	Quote:


----------



## Alisha1 (Sep 2, 2011)

Has anyone got the very LE Lancome blush? I got mine today (a day after the release) and was surprised to find that it had sold out in Boots in Birmingham so I asked the MA for a number to another store half an hour away and reserved it. The MA said that it was the last one when I went to pick it up so I'm glad I reserved it! I haven't used it yet but its so pretty! If anyone wants it get it now! It will sell out fast! 

  	I wanted it from Boots because they have a gift with purchases over £29 (the blush costs £34) which contains a day cream sample, night cream sample, Genefique sample, Hypnose mascara sample, lipstick sample and a few other samples all of which are very generous sizes! the offer is on till 4th of September exclusively to boots!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 2, 2011)

awesome! take advantage then! hee hee!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 2, 2011)

I bought mine on eBay for £25.  I think it was a preview sample, the box is plain silver, doesn't have the Lancome logo and words, but the compact is the same inside and outside. It's very pretty!  I contemplated the GWP when I bought the #100 lipsticks (did you see them? so pretty!), but since I just about had enough points for it, I just got that and paid with my points. I have so many cream samples, mascara samples, etc., I prefer money off right now. 



Alisha1 said:


> Has anyone got the very LE Lancome blush? I got mine today (a day after the release) and was surprised to find that it had sold out in Boots in Birmingham so I asked the MA for a number to another store half an hour away and reserved it. The MA said that it was the last one when I went to pick it up so I'm glad I reserved it! I haven't used it yet but its so pretty! If anyone wants it get it now! It will sell out fast!
> 
> I wanted it from Boots because they have a gift with purchases over £29 (the blush costs £34) which contains a day cream sample, night cream sample, Genefique sample, Hypnose mascara sample, lipstick sample and a few other samples all of which are very generous sizes! the offer is on till 4th of September exclusively to boots!


----------



## Alisha1 (Sep 2, 2011)

I only wanted the GWP because it contained the new L'Absolu Nu Lipstick in 302 which I've been meaning to buy for ages now (mostly because of the packaging - it has hearts on it - so pretty!) the colour itself is not very unique but the formula is great and its not as sheer as I expected it to be! I also like Hynose Mascara but I probably won't try any of the creams as my skin gets irritated when I change my routine! Plus I prefer my inexpensive Olay cleansers and moisturisers


----------



## nazia (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm being so good (for me!) and avoiding MAC this month I think. My account just can't take the abuse! I was tempted by Avenue Fluidline and Carbonized Eye Shadow but I like to swatch first. I know if I go to swatch, I'll definitely end up buying something so I'm just going avoid the shops!

  	I think Styledriven looks interesting but I'm hoping it is perm, so I can swatch and buy when I have some money. I have to stop buying little bits of makeup here and there from the drugstores too! Thay all add up and for those prices, I could buy one lovely item from Guerlain or Chanel.

  	Talking about drugstore items, I got my hands on Sleek Oh So Special finally and I love it! The shades are beautiful.

  	The new Max Factor Elixir range is also out and on offer in Superdrug. I got a lipstick which I've just reviewed. It's absolutely lovely.

  	L'Oreal also have a new range out, called Intenstifier. It's a range of eye products designed to enhance your eye colour, with black based mascaras and superliners in green, purple and blue. I was very tempted by the superliners because I use my black one everyday and have done for years! But I kept telling myself that I have 100s of different coloured eyeliners and managed to stay away! Woo for willpower lol!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 2, 2011)

Talking of Lancome pretty powders and lipsticks, have you seen the Golden Hat collection photos? http://www.beautycrazed.ca/2011/09/lancome-holiday-2011-collection-in.html
  	Now that's another must have powder! Plus the lipsticks are so gorgeous, especially the one on the left!



Alisha1 said:


> I only wanted the GWP because it contained the new L'Absolu Nu Lipstick in 302 which I've been meaning to buy for ages now (mostly because of the packaging - it has hearts on it - so pretty!) the colour itself is not very unique but the formula is great and its not as sheer as I expected it to be! I also like Hynose Mascara but I probably won't try any of the creams as my skin gets irritated when I change my routine! Plus I prefer my inexpensive Olay cleansers and moisturisers


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 2, 2011)

nazia said:


> I'm being so good (for me!) and avoiding MAC this month I think. My account just can't take the abuse! I was tempted by Avenue Fluidline and Carbonized Eye Shadow but I like to swatch first. I know if I go to swatch, I'll definitely end up buying something so I'm just going avoid the shops!
> 
> I think Styledriven looks interesting but I'm hoping it is perm, so I can swatch and buy when I have some money. I have to stop buying little bits of makeup here and there from the drugstores too! Thay all add up and for those prices, I could buy one lovely item from Guerlain or Chanel.
> 
> ...


  	ok the superliners are something that i love too! i shall have to check them out!


----------



## Alisha1 (Sep 2, 2011)

I saw this on BritishBeautyBlog! Everything looks so pretty! I like all 3 lipstick on the left and of course the powder! The nail polishes also look tempting... *uh-oh!*


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 3, 2011)

my debenhams order hasn't arrived which is annoying. i am off work all next week so i hope it arrives monday because that is the only day where i will be in the city to pick it up!


----------



## rockin (Sep 3, 2011)

As I thought it would, my MAC orders arrived yesterday while I was at my daughter's school.  Luckily, though, my son got up in time to receive it.

  	I'm liking everything I got, especially Mythical, Stunner, Avenue and the Shadesticks.  My 226 is reasonably pointed, so I'm happy with that, and the 211 looks and feels like it's going to be perfect for my eyeliner.  The 128 brush feels very smooth and I'm looking forward to trying it out.

  	Oh Oh Oh is very much a My Lips But Better shade on me, despite the way it looks in the tube.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 3, 2011)

Mine didn't come today either, but I only ordered on Thursday afternoon. Hope you get yours on Monday (and me too, lol).



LMD84 said:


> my debenhams order hasn't arrived which is annoying. i am off work all next week so i hope it arrives monday because that is the only day where i will be in the city to pick it up!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 4, 2011)

i ordered mine on wednesday so i was hoping i would get it but never mind. my plan for monday is to go into the city with nick and see a movie and go to nandos. so after we have done that i can swing by my store to pick up any packages that might have arrived!


----------



## anita22 (Sep 4, 2011)

I was in Brighton yesterday and came across a MAC store so I snuck inside for a quick peek. Stunner blush caught my eye, but I'm worried the pigmentation might not be enough to show up on me. I lost my NARS Deep Throat blush a while back (which seems to be a vaguely similiar shade?) so I might just buy that again instead. I also swatched the Matchmaster foundation... it had a very similiar feel (and odour, oddly enough) to Studio Fix Fluid, which was always a bit too yellow for me, so maybe the Matchmaster shades might work better for me. Need to go back and investigate further!

  	They also had a display out with the Turquatic fragrances, so this definitely seems to be going into stores and not just online only.


----------



## Alisha1 (Sep 4, 2011)

Does anyone know how long the 10% offer at Debenhams will last till? I want a quite a few things but I don't think I can afford it all!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 4, 2011)

The letter said until Friday.



Alisha1 said:


> Does anyone know how long the 10% offer at Debenhams will last till? I want a quite a few things but I don't think I can afford it all!


----------



## Alisha1 (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks! 

  	I think I can only get the Prelude quad than, I might see if I can buy something else so I get the bonus points. Debenhams always seem to have 10% off when I can't afford anything! Lol


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 4, 2011)

that's great  i'm going to meadowhall on wednesday this week so plan on getting nick to buy me a couple of bits


----------



## Sweetoothj (Sep 5, 2011)

```

```
Good morning!! Hope you all had a good weekend!   I just looked on Debenhams.com and there is 10% off beauty, Looks like most brands including MAC have the discount. Have a great day, and happy shopping!! Xx


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 5, 2011)

That's right! And Chanel is included in the sale too.  Plus the bonus points offer is still going. Sadly, the Guerlain fall collection is still not up, but I have just placed an order for a bit more Mac, so hopefully it'll be up tomorrow. I ordered Mythical after all the talk about it (it is pretty, I did swatch it) and the bright pink lip pencil from Styledriven. Oh and Avenue is in stock again and I decided to get it after all. Not that I'm indecisive or anything, lol. 



Sweetoothj said:


> Xx


----------



## Sweetoothj (Sep 5, 2011)

Lol!! And apparently if you buy 2 skincare items from bare minerals you get 1000 bonus points!  Don't use that brand tho lol!! I am also waiting for Guerlain FW and hopefully it goes up before Friday!


----------



## amy_forster (Sep 5, 2011)

I bought a few bits from Mac Me Over when I went to nottingham on Thursday and I love the bits I've played with so far (its been a busy weekend with very little time to play). I can definitely see moleskin e/s becoming a "go to item" in my makeup bag  All I have on my eyes today is moleskin with teddy kohl & plenty of mascara & I feel fab!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 5, 2011)

amy_forster said:


> I bought a few bits from Mac Me Over when I went to nottingham on Thursday and I love the bits I've played with so far (its been a busy weekend with very little time to play). I can definitely see moleskin e/s becoming a "go to item" in my makeup bag
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	awesome! pleased you like your goodies. i skipped moleskin but only because i have naked from the naked palette which looks very similar  mythical is my fave shadow from the collection. i'm wearing it again today!

My last MAC Palette… for now! - todays specktra video


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 5, 2011)

My first Debenhams order came today.  And then I don't know how it happened, but I somehow ordered this from Harrods: http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2011/09/chanel-poudre-tissee-in-brompton-road.html Oops!


----------



## Sweetoothj (Sep 5, 2011)

Cool!! I'm looking forward to checking out Chanel World there  But I will have to leave my purse in the car lol!!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 5, 2011)

Sweetoothj said:


> Cool!! I'm looking forward to checking out Chanel World there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	lol! yeah not a good idea to take it in with you!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 5, 2011)

Yay!  Btw, your new avatar looks really nice.


----------



## anita22 (Sep 5, 2011)

Sweetoothj said:


> Cool!! I'm looking forward to checking out Chanel World there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Wow, have I missed something - what is Chanel World? Is that a similar concept to the Chanel boutiques, or is it even bigger / better?


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 5, 2011)

aww thanks sweetie! I decided to use it from my naughty nauticals fotd post


----------



## Sweetoothj (Sep 5, 2011)

anita22 said:


> Wow, have I missed something - what is Chanel World? Is that a similar concept to the Chanel boutiques, or is it even bigger / better?


	Check out this link Anita  https://www.facebook.com/#!/notes/harrods/chanels-world-at-harrods/10150306462827458


----------



## nazia (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm gutted I can't make the most of the Debs 10% off! But I've actually taken to selling things on eBay for some cash so I can browse but I can't buy!

  	They have the new Dior Smoky Eye kits in though. They look really nice IMO.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 5, 2011)

Also check this out: http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2011/09/chanels-world-at-harrods.html



Sweetoothj said:


> Check out this link Anita  https://www.facebook.com/#!/notes/harrods/chanels-world-at-harrods/10150306462827458


----------



## anita22 (Sep 5, 2011)

@Anitacska @Sweetoothj - Thanks for the links, this looks amazing! Will have to take my mum when she visits next week, she's never been to London (or the UK) before, so I think a trip to Harrods will be in order.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 5, 2011)

Oh absolutely! Everyone has to go to Harrods! It's really amazing, a must have. And not just for the Chanel Boutique. 

  	Sadly those Rouge Allures aren't available on the website and I won't be going to London for a few weeks.  I really want all 3 of them. *sigh*



anita22 said:


> @Anitacska @Sweetoothj - Thanks for the links, this looks amazing! Will have to take my mum when she visits next week, she's never been to London (or the UK) before, so I think a trip to Harrods will be in order.


----------



## banana1234 (Sep 5, 2011)

i will not buy anything from debenhams. i will not buy anything from debenhams....


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 6, 2011)

banana1234 said:


> i will not buy anything from debenhams. i will not buy anything from debenhams....


	i have just seen swatches of the paint posts coming out next month... i'm not buying another chanel shadow now either. the only thing i shall buy from debs is creamy bisque!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 6, 2011)

Ooh, where did you see the swatches?

  	For those who are buying from Debenhams, the Guerlain fall collection is now up! Just ordered Girly and Garconne lipsticks. 



LMD84 said:


> i have just seen swatches of the paint posts coming out next month... i'm not buying another chanel shadow now either. the only thing i shall buy from debs is creamy bisque!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 6, 2011)

they are linked in the posh paradise discussion  the yellow one is so nice and just what i was waiting for!


----------



## Sweetoothj (Sep 6, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> they are linked in the posh paradise discussion  the yellow one is so nice and just what i was waiting for!


 That one and the Glitter one are my only wants from this collection


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks! Ooh, I like the glittery one very much and the blue one, possibly one or two more as well...


----------



## Alisha1 (Sep 6, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> My first Debenhams order came today.  And then I don't know how it happened, but I somehow ordered this from Harrods: http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2011/09/chanel-poudre-tissee-in-brompton-road.html Oops!



 	I need to order this! I think I may have to skip ordering from Debenhams though! I forgot my Harrods password and the person who I spoke to over the phone said it should be reset by the end of the day so I'll probably order tonight or tomorrow morning


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 6, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> I need to order this! I think I may have to skip ordering from Debenhams though! I forgot my Harrods password and the person who I spoke to over the phone said it should be reset by the end of the day so I'll probably order tonight or tomorrow morning


  	oohh! make sure you guys share piccies with us when they arrive! it looks super pretty!


----------



## Alisha1 (Sep 6, 2011)

Will do! I might be going to london next friday so I may try wait until then to pick it up, the only problem is it might sell out!

  	I really hope I do go though - I want to go to Chanel world in Harrods and live there!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 6, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> Will do! I might be going to london next friday so I may try wait until then to pick it up, the only problem is it might sell out!
> I really hope I do go though - I want to go to Chanel world in Harrods and live there!


  	i wish i was going to london this week. i am off work all week but i would rather spend money on items rather than the travel expenses if you know what i mean


----------



## Alisha1 (Sep 6, 2011)

Trust me I do! But I've been meaning to go for ages and my list of 'things to buy when I go to London' is crazy long! I think I just want to go to see Chanel world! 

  	This trip obviously means I can't get anything from Debenhams during the 10% offer though  

  	Has anyone seen this?
  	http://www.temptalia.com/guerlain-holiday-2011-collection-belle-de-nuit

  	I want the first 3 items! Best start saving my pennies!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 6, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> Trust me I do! But I've been meaning to go for ages and my list of 'things to buy when I go to London' is crazy long! I think I just want to go to see Chanel world!
> This trip obviously means I can't get anything from Debenhams during the 10% offer though
> 
> Has anyone seen this?
> ...


  	i've already got my eyes on the meterorites! they look so cool and i can't wait to finally own some. plus the pot is pretty


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 6, 2011)

Strangely, the Meteorites were supposed to have green/blue pearls instead of the orange ones which I thought were much more exciting. I once saw this picture on a blog. Don't know why they changed it. I'm also sad there's no Voyage Powder this year, I collect those, although they are very expensive, so probably better if I don't have to buy another one, lol.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 6, 2011)

ohhh! how random is that? i would have prefered that over orange too. but at least the pot is very pretty!


----------



## banana1234 (Sep 6, 2011)

sssh dont tell anyone, especially mac, but they sent me my order twice and only charged me once! 2 226 brushes for me! woo!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 6, 2011)

banana1234 said:


> sssh dont tell anyone, especially mac, but they sent me my order twice and only charged me once! 2 226 brushes for me! woo!


  	lol! oh wow!! random!! do the two brushes look different out of interest?


----------



## banana1234 (Sep 6, 2011)

they look pretty similar to me


----------



## Alisha1 (Sep 6, 2011)

banana1234 said:


> sssh dont tell anyone, especially mac, but they sent me my order twice and only charged me once! 2 226 brushes for me! woo!



 	Lol MACs gone crazy! Enjoy your 2 brushes!


----------



## Alisha1 (Sep 6, 2011)

http://www.temptalia.com/guerlain-perles-de-nuit-meteorites-review-photos-swatches


----------



## Alisha1 (Sep 6, 2011)

and if that wasn't enough http://www.temptalia.com/guerlain-parure-de-nuit-pressed-powder-blush-review-photos-swatches


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 6, 2011)

And what about this? http://www.temptalia.com/guerlain-parure-de-nuit-pressed-powder-blush-review-photos-swatches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Alisha1 said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/guerlain-perles-de-nuit-meteorites-review-photos-swatches


----------



## anita22 (Sep 6, 2011)

banana1234 said:


> sssh dont tell anyone, especially mac, but they sent me my order twice and only charged me once! 2 226 brushes for me! woo!



 	Wow, that is a nice surprise 
  	I once ordered a Laura Mercier eyeshadow from HoF and instead of sending me one, they sent me a box of them. (It seems they arrived into store packed into boxes of 3, so they sent me a box of 3 instead of one single shadow). I do feel a bit guilty for not returning them...! Oops.

  	Enjoy your 226 brush, I've had one for a while (got it with the BBR collection) and it's a great crease brush.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 7, 2011)

Wow, you lucky people!  I have to admit, I wouldn't tell them either. Oops. 



anita22 said:


> Wow, that is a nice surprise
> I once ordered a Laura Mercier eyeshadow from HoF and instead of sending me one, they sent me a box of them. (It seems they arrived into store packed into boxes of 3, so they sent me a box of 3 instead of one single shadow). I do feel a bit guilty for not returning them...! Oops.
> 
> Enjoy your 226 brush, I've had one for a while (got it with the BBR collection) and it's a great crease brush.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 7, 2011)

My second Debenhams order has just arrived: the 116 brush (sadly they only sent one, lol) and Positively Dashing Pro Longwear Lipcreme. Just testdriving it to see how long wearing it really is.

  	Also, managed to order the 3 new Rouge Allures from Harrods on the phone. My blush should arrive today, hope it doesn't come when I'm out for the school run.


----------



## Eleentje (Sep 7, 2011)

Those Rouge Allures look so pretty! I wish I didn't look!
	Shame I will be in London only at the end of the month, I'd love to check out Chanel World to see that display of pure decadence.

  	I ordered a Playstation 3 for my brother last year, and they ended up cancelling the order in their system due to stock issues after it has already been delivered.
	Needless to say I didn't attempt to prove them wrong 

  	I've placed my first order on Debenhams website yesterday. Got just the Creamy Bisque from MMO, cos Carbonized has already sold out.
  	Will be getting it from the US instead along with the 226 brush.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 7, 2011)

Of course it did.  Will pick up tomorrow morning.



Anitacska said:


> My second Debenhams order has just arrived: the 116 brush (sadly they only sent one, lol) and Positively Dashing Pro Longwear Lipcreme. Just testdriving it to see how long wearing it really is.
> 
> Also, managed to order the 3 new Rouge Allures from Harrods on the phone. *My blush should arrive today, hope it doesn't come when I'm out for the school run.*


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 7, 2011)

i went shopping today and only bought two items! crazy yes?! i ended up buying the new opulash mascara and really like it. this new one doesn't leave my lashes feeling crispy like the normal one did  and i also bought creamy bisque from mac me over. i think this has replaced my beloved dazzlelight! it's so pretty as a highlight. I also had a £5 debs voucher so not only did I save 10% and get beauty points but I got £5 off  woo hoo!

Give me some Eye Kandy - todays specktra blog post


----------



## Eleentje (Sep 7, 2011)

Anita, how much did Harrods charge you for the delivery, and was it really tough to get through to order the lipsticks? I've been fighting with the lemmings this whole afternoon, lol


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 7, 2011)

It was very easy to get through and they were very lovely and helpful, not like Selfridges when I tried to order the Byzance collection.  The delivery charge is £8.50 (ouch!!!), don't know why that much as it was £5.95 on the website, but it's still cheaper than buying a travelcard to go to London (plus I don't have the time). If I had known they had lipsticks as well as the blush, I would've ordered the blush from the counter as well. Anyway, never mind, I don't normally pay for delivery anyway. 



Eleentje said:


> Anita, how much did Harrods charge you for the delivery, and was it really tough to get through to order the lipsticks? I've been fighting with the lemmings this whole afternoon, lol


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 8, 2011)

for those interested I have reviewed the lady grey quad in one of todays specktra blog posts - MAC Lady Grey quad i really love this quad and the colours work so well together


----------



## Alisha1 (Sep 8, 2011)

I rang to find out how much it would cost to mail order just as a precaution in case I don't go and was told it may cost £15 to deliver to Birmingham! It's cheaper than train fair but its still a crazy price for delivery! 

  	Also does anyone know where I could find Cle De Peau Beaute in the UK? I'm tempted by the concealer!


----------



## Eleentje (Sep 8, 2011)

Wow, that's steep! I wonder if they use their own delivery service or something?
  	I caved in today and bought Thierry Mugler Alien set which i've been coveting for a while already. Just on that day when I decided to go to that shop, they had a special deal, so I HAD to get it 
  	Now I don't think I can allow myself get all 3 RA's, but if the shipping costs are so insane, it will be stupid to order just one.....
  	Oh the dilemma! 
  	Anita, if you'll be swatching yours, do you mind posting a picture of the swatches?


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 8, 2011)

They use Parcelforce, so not sure why it costs more to send to Birmingham. :S I picked up the blush from my local post office (which is unfortunately run by lazy stupid idiots who can't be arsed to turn up to open it at 9, so I had to wait until 9.40!), it is very pretty! I've taken pictures, will show them to you later, but can't swatch it yet, it's too pretty. Will definitely swatch the lipsticks though and post pictures when I have them.

  	Went shopping today, had to return a ton of school uniform and other clothes that I bought for the children but didn't need in the end, and I almost didn't buy any make up, until I went into Topshop and saw their A/W collection, it's really nice. I ended up buying 2 smudgesticks, one cream eyeshadow, one baked eyeshadow duo and a black nailpolish with rainbow glitter in it (that's not part of the A/W collection). My new Guerlain lipsticks came (Girly and Garconne), still waiting for another Debenhams order from Monday. I actually ordered the lipsticks on Tuesday! I'm making most of the bonus points offer only ordering just over £40 worth at a time. After the sale is finished though, I must stop buying stuff.

  	Oh and asked at the HoF Mac counter and they said they didn't get Turquatic either, supposed to be only Selfridges and free standing stores.  I'm not going to London until October for sure, so I might have to give it a miss.



Eleentje said:


> Wow, that's steep! I wonder if they use their own delivery service or something?
> I caved in today and bought Thierry Mugler Alien set which i've been coveting for a while already. Just on that day when I decided to go to that shop, they had a special deal, so I HAD to get it
> Now I don't think I can allow myself get all 3 RA's, but if the shipping costs are so insane, it will be stupid to order just one.....
> Oh the dilemma!
> Anita, if you'll be swatching yours, do you mind posting a picture of the swatches?


----------



## nazia (Sep 8, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> I rang to find out how much it would cost to mail order just as a precaution in case I don't go and was told it may cost £15 to deliver to Birmingham! It's cheaper than train fair but its still a crazy price for delivery!
> 
> Also does anyone know where I could find Cle De Peau Beaute in the UK? I'm tempted by the concealer!


 	No CdP in the UK unfortunately. Apparently Harrods used to stock it years back, but not anymore =(

  	The concealer is fab though. I got mine from good old eBay. What skintone are you? I use the Ocher shade and I'm NC35-40.


----------



## nazia (Sep 8, 2011)

Ooh which smudgesticks did you get? I love theirs. Babara Daly in Tesco have recently released some and they look like the same formula as the Topshop and By Terry ones as well!

  	The black glittery nail polish is gorgeous - it's called Gypsy Night.

  	Talking about ineptness when it comes to delivering stuff - a lady just arrived at our door holding a parcel. She asked if I was Nazia then proceeded to tell me that she'd receieved a delivery of mine - on the other side of town! Argh! How lovely of her to drive over though?


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 8, 2011)

oh my goodness! that is so bad that that happened but great that the lady actually dropped it off to you. what is wrong with the post people eh?!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 8, 2011)

I can't remember what they're called, there were only two, a grey/black and a champagne colour one, got both. I remember now it was on your blog I read about them.  I'll need to check the Tesco ones out then, the formula is great. The cream eyeshadow is called Tundra and it's grey with shimmer, very pretty. And yes, the np is called Gypsy Night. 

  	I once had someone else black box handed to me and I only realised after the delivery person was gone, so I found the lady's phone number in the phone box and asked her if she had mine yet, and she said she hadn't, so when the delivery guy turned up with my box, she could tell him to come here, deliver mine and pick up hers. Otherwise one of us would've had to drive to the other's house, although she was very local, so it wouldn't have been a problem. The guy came back within 30 mins or so with my box. I now always check the address on it when I sign for something.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 8, 2011)

Here's the Chanel blush. Isn't it just so beautiful?


----------



## Alisha1 (Sep 8, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Here's the Chanel blush. Isn't it just so beautiful?








 sooo pretty!


----------



## nazia (Sep 8, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Here's the Chanel blush. Isn't it just so beautiful?


	That is really beautiful! I don't think I'd ever have the heart to touch it! I have a few untouched items in my collection, simply cos they are far too precious to touch!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 8, 2011)

oh wow! so it really was a good job she did that! so kind!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 8, 2011)

I'll learn to write one day... I meant phone *book*, looked her number up in the local phone book (luckily she wasn't ex-directory like we are). I'll definitely check out the Tesco ones next time I'm in one. I actually was today, but didn't look at the make up at all (unlike me). Didn't even set foot in Boots today, lol. 

  	Oh by the way, I have a £10 off code for if you spend over £80 on boots.com. It's *SAVE10*, valid until 17th September. 

  	You don't want to know just how many pretty powders I have that are completely untouched! I don't think I will be able to touch this one, at least not for a long time.


----------



## fleur de lis (Sep 8, 2011)

Does anyone know how long the 10% off on Debenhams goes on for?


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 8, 2011)

I believe tomorrow is the last day.



fleur de lis said:


> Does anyone know how long the 10% off on Debenhams goes on for?


----------



## nazia (Sep 8, 2011)

Don't know if anyone has mentioned this yet, but Debenhams have the Urban Decay Book Of Shadows IV up and it's included in the 10% off.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 8, 2011)

I was just going to post the exact same thing! £46 is quite a lot though, isn't it? Mind you, with £4.60 plus 500 points it's suddenly much better. 



nazia said:


> Don't know if anyone has mentioned this yet, but Debenhams have the Urban Decay Book Of Shadows IV up and it's included in the 10% off.


----------



## rockin (Sep 8, 2011)

I know we don't have a Sephora in the UK, but if anyone is going on holiday where there is one, they might be interested in this

  	http://translate.google.com/translate?u=http%3A%2F%2Finyourface.at%2F4385


----------



## nazia (Sep 8, 2011)

rockin said:


> I know we don't have a Sephora in the UK, but if anyone is going on holiday where there is one, they might be interested in this
> 
> http://translate.google.com/translate?u=http%3A%2F%2Finyourface.at%2F4385


	Ooooh, thanks for this. I hope it means there is a slew of dupes! Hopefully easier to get hold of too! I have Peridot but want more (I'm so greedy, I know!)


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 8, 2011)

omg! i didn't realise they would have that in stock yet!


----------



## Sweetoothj (Sep 9, 2011)

rockin said:


> I know we don't have a Sephora in the UK, but if anyone is going on holiday where there is one, they might be interested in this
> 
> http://translate.google.com/translate?u=http%3A%2F%2Finyourface.at%2F4385


 
	Sephora France ship to the UK, but naturally you would need to be ordering several things to make it worthwhile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Looking forward to tomorrow, going to see the Chanel World at Harrods!

  	Have a great weekend xx


----------



## rockin (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm rather disappointed.  I bought Hocus Pocus and Jealousy Wakes on ebay on 14th August, and they've still not arrived.  I emailed the seller over a week ago to ask when they sent them, but so far they haven't replied.  I've opened a case with PayPal/ebay, but I'd much rather have the goods than a refund.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 9, 2011)

rockin said:


> I'm rather disappointed.  I bought Hocus Pocus and Jealousy Wakes on ebay on 14th August, and they've still not arrived.  I emailed the seller over a week ago to ask when they sent them, but so far they haven't replied.  I've opened a case with PayPal/ebay, but I'd much rather have the goods than a refund.


  	oh i have a couple of packages that should be coming from the states that were sent a good 2 weeks or so agi. i think due to all the weather issues they have over there things have been delayed massively. i also know it's not that both my packages have been stolen because they were going to different adresses and were posted like a day apart from each other.

  	the seller should have responded to you though!!


----------



## rockin (Sep 9, 2011)

Other things I ordered from the US a week later have been here over a week now, which makes me wonder even more what has happened to those eyeshadows


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 9, 2011)

I have a package coming from the US from a very reliable seller that was posted nearly 3 weeks ago and she said it's due to the hurricane, so I hope all your packages and mine turn up soon. It is bad though that they didn't even respond, maybe they're on holiday or something?


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 9, 2011)

OMG, I did not know that! Thank you so much for this!



Sweetoothj said:


> *Sephora France ship to the UK, but naturally you would need to be ordering several things to make it worthwhile
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 9, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> I have a package coming from the US from a very reliable seller that was posted nearly 3 weeks ago and she said it's due to the hurricane, so I hope all your packages and mine turn up soon. It is bad though that they didn't even respond, maybe they're on holiday or something?


  	ah this makes me feel better about my packages too then. i guess we are all in the same situation. one of my packages is from Janice and the other is from another lovely member who sold me a couple of glitters in the old jars. the downer is waiting for the goodies! i get so excited knowing things are coming!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 9, 2011)

It depends on where in the US things are coming from too, as only the East coast was affected.


----------



## rockin (Sep 9, 2011)

It's coming from Chicago.   The other purchase, 9 days later, was from Florida, and has already arrived


----------



## nazia (Sep 9, 2011)

LOL I think our postman must feel the same! He's a great postman though, my mother and I always panic when it's a different postie! We breathe huge sigh of relief when we see him toddling past the window.

  	As for the BOS I would definitely buy it if I was keeping the others too. But otherwise I do find them too space consuming! But yeah, great offer if you buy it right now.

  	I have a horrible cold =( I'm feeling all sorry for myself lol.


----------



## rockin (Sep 9, 2011)

Just noticed MAC are doing free standard delivery on orders of £30 or more, rather than the usual £50


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 9, 2011)

rockin said:


> Just noticed MAC are doing free standard delivery on orders of £30 or more, rather than the usual £50


	oh i hope they keep that up! that's good 

  	and one of my packages arrived today! yay! after all that talk of them being delayed! how random! 

MAC Mythical eyeshadow - todays specktra blog post


----------



## anita22 (Sep 9, 2011)

rockin said:


> I know we don't have a Sephora in the UK, but if anyone is going on holiday where there is one, they might be interested in this
> 
> http://translate.google.com/translate?u=http%3A%2F%2Finyourface.at%2F4385


	Thanks for sharing! I'm going to Paris next week and was planning to swing by Sephora so I will check that out


----------



## Sweetoothj (Sep 9, 2011)

anita22 said:


> Thanks for sharing! I'm going to Paris next week and was planning to swing by Sephora so I will check that out


  http://www.sephora.fr/Maquillage/Ongles/Vernis-a-ongles/Vernis-a-Ongles-/P107301


----------



## nazia (Sep 9, 2011)

Hey ladies.

  	This is a bit of a random post but I've been meaning to show you this for ages. A little while back, a seller on ebay sent me a little MAC extra. It was quite possibly the cutest thing I've ever seen from MAC so I thought I'd share!

  	Lou, if the pics are too big or simply shouldn't be here, feel free to delete them or whatever. =)









  	How cute is that?! Or is it something that is quite common and I've just been blind to it?


----------



## anita22 (Sep 9, 2011)

Sweetoothj said:


> http://www.sephora.fr/Maquillage/Ongles/Vernis-a-ongles/Vernis-a-Ongles-/P107301



 	Thanks... 4.90 in euros is not a bad price!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 9, 2011)

I like the look of Moody Woman and Midnight Crawl as well. Shipping is 15.90 euros to the UK, if there was something else I wanted I could just about justify it. Hmm...



anita22 said:


> Thanks... 4.90 in euros is not a bad price!


----------



## Sweetoothj (Sep 9, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> I like the look of Moody Woman and Midnight Crawl as well. Shipping is 15.90 euros to the UK, if there was something else I wanted I could just about justify it. Hmm...


  I noticed those two as well 


anita22 said:


> Thanks... 4.90 in euros is not a bad price!


  Well, it's better than walking up a steep hill with a stone in your shoe lol!!!   





fleur de lis said:


> Does anyone know how long the 10% off on Debenhams goes on for?


  Got an email, looks like it's been extended until Sunday yay!!!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 10, 2011)

nazia said:


> Hey ladies.
> 
> This is a bit of a random post but I've been meaning to show you this for ages. A little while back, a seller on ebay sent me a little MAC extra. It was quite possibly the cutest thing I've ever seen from MAC so I thought I'd share!
> 
> ...


  	awww that is super cute! i had no idea mac gave foundation samples like that! so sweet! and your picture size is fine 


  	today i reviewed creamy bisque from mac me over for those undecided on it - MAC Creamy Bisque eyeshadow


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 10, 2011)

Yes, I was going to say, 2 more days to make use of Debenhams 10% off and 500 bonus points! Yay! *goes off to order some more stuff*



Sweetoothj said:


> *Got an email, looks like it's been extended until Sunday yay!!!*


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 10, 2011)

I don't know if you've seen it, but Karen has some paint pots and mattenes from Posh Paradise, the Art of Powders collection, some Cindy Sherman/Fall Collection bits and bobs and also some Stydriven product swatches up on her blog: http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 10, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> I don't know if you've seen it, but Karen has some paint pots and mattenes from Posh Paradise, the Art of Powders collection, some Cindy Sherman/Fall Collection bits and bobs and also some Stydriven product swatches up on her blog: http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/


  	i saw - i am so in love with the paint pots but will only be buying three and one mattene. I can't afford anymore with the Fall collection coming out at the same time!

  	Oh and that is excellent news about Debs extending the offer! Woo Hoo!


----------



## Alisha1 (Sep 10, 2011)

Sweetoothj said:


> *Got an email, looks like it's been extended until Sunday yay!!!*


	I knew they where going to do this! Hmm maybe I should take advantage and buy something...


	I went to London yesterday completely out of the blue! Lol I booked the tickets the night before and didn't have as much money as I would have had if Iwent next week, but I had a good day nonetheless  I couldn't shop properly as I wore the wrong shoes which literally killed my feet  I purchased the 3 lipsticks and blush from the Chanel Harrods exclusive collection! I was going to get the 3 blue nail polishes but I couldn't justify spending that much on just nail polishes! I went to Debenhams to get some Glossimers instead and take advantage of the offer but the MA was too busy with whatever she was doing that she never even asked me if I needed assistance and then when I asked if they had a shade (which I was going to buy) she said no, never checked and got back to what she was doing *rude* so I walked out with nothing. I'd much rather give commission to the nicer MA's in Birmingham Debenhams!

  	I also saw the UD BOS 4 and the only thing I liked in it was the eyeliner but I decided that it wasn't a good reason to buy so I left it! I'll post pictures of my Chanel goodies later


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 10, 2011)

Yay! So happy you got to go to London and saw the Harrods Chanel exclusives. I'm still waiting for my lipsticks, boo!  Looking forward to seeing your swatches though. And poo to the Chanel MA in Debenhams, how rude! :S



Alisha1 said:


> I went to London yesterday completely out of the blue! Lol I booked the tickets the night before and didn't have as much money as I would have had if Iwent next week, but I had a good day nonetheless  I couldn't shop properly as I wore the wrong shoes which literally killed my feet  I purchased the 3 lipsticks and blush from the Chanel Harrods exclusive collection! I was going to get the 3 blue nail polishes but I couldn't justify spending that much on just nail polishes! I went to Debenhams to get some Glossimers instead and take advantage of the offer but the MA was too busy with whatever she was doing that she never even asked me if I needed assistance and then when I asked if they had a shade (which I was going to buy) she said no, never checked and got back to what she was doing *rude* so I walked out with nothing. I'd much rather give commission to the nicer MA's in Birmingham Debenhams!
> I also saw the UD BOS 4 and the only thing I liked in it was the eyeliner but I decided that it wasn't a good reason to buy so I left it! I'll post pictures of my Chanel goodies later


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 10, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> I went to London yesterday completely out of the blue! Lol I booked the tickets the night before and didn't have as much money as I would have had if Iwent next week, but I had a good day nonetheless  I couldn't shop properly as I wore the wrong shoes which literally killed my feet  I purchased the 3 lipsticks and blush from the Chanel Harrods exclusive collection! I was going to get the 3 blue nail polishes but I couldn't justify spending that much on just nail polishes! I went to Debenhams to get some Glossimers instead and take advantage of the offer but the MA was too busy with whatever she was doing that she never even asked me if I needed assistance and then when I asked if they had a shade (which I was going to buy) she said no, never checked and got back to what she was doing *rude* so I walked out with nothing. I'd much rather give commission to the nicer MA's in Birmingham Debenhams!
> I also saw the UD BOS 4 and the only thing I liked in it was the eyeliner but I decided that it wasn't a good reason to buy so I left it! I'll post pictures of my Chanel goodies later


	aweoms ethat you got to london and saw the harrods stuff in person! and i hate ma's that just ignore you - obviously she didn't want to make any money!


	i'm about to buy the book of shadows 4! exciting! it would be rude not to with bonus points and 10% off! 

  	I'm also excited because a package filled with Urban Decay goodies arrived today so that I can review them on the Specktra blog. Very cool and exciting too. Plus the pr lady threw in some Leighton Denny polishes too so I can test those out  It feels a little like xmas!

Clarity – one stunning MAC shadow - todays specktra blog post


----------



## Alisha1 (Sep 10, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> i'm about to buy the book of shadows 4! exciting! it would be rude not to with bonus points and 10% off!
> I'm also excited because a package filled with Urban Decay goodies arrived today so that I can review them on the Specktra blog. Very cool and exciting too. Plus the pr lady threw in some Leighton Denny polishes too so I can test those out  It feels a little like xmas!
> 
> Clarity – one stunning MAC shadow - todays specktra blog post


	Hope you enjoy your all your goodies! Lol bet you don't know where to start!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 10, 2011)

Ooh, is that the Urban Decay holiday collection you got from the PR for review?



Alisha1 said:


> Hope you enjoy your all your goodies! Lol bet you don't know where to start!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 10, 2011)

no it wasn't the holiday stuff. i think urban decay uk run a little behind so i got a few of the new liquid liners, a lip stick pencil (which ironically i already bought a couple of weeks ago so shall give that to Janice), a couple of shadows, a brow gel, brow pen and the lash curler. plus the pr lady sent some leighton denny polishes - both of which look very pretty   So urban decay reviews shall be popping up on the blog next week as well as other brand review  

  	oh and i ordered my book of shadows 4! woo hoo!!


----------



## Alisha1 (Sep 10, 2011)

I hate when friends of mine do that! Makes me appreciate shopping on my own a lot more!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 10, 2011)

yup! i now think i prefer shopping on my own. i can take my time and also spend what i like without people judging me!


----------



## Alisha1 (Sep 10, 2011)

I've been trying to upload some pictures but its not letting me! I'll try again later... my internet connection has been crappy for a while so maybe thats it...

  	Does anyone who's been to Selfridges in London know the brand that do 'sticker nails' there (I have no idea what there called!) A lady there did one of my finger nails but I found it too expensive so I passed but I keep staring at my nail and regretting it!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 10, 2011)

I usually go shopping on my own, usually while the children are in school, so I can buy and spend whatever I like. 



LMD84 said:


> yup! i now think i prefer shopping on my own. i can take my time and also spend what i like without people judging me!


----------



## Sweetoothj (Sep 10, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> I've been trying to upload some pictures but its not letting me! I'll try again later... my internet connection has been crappy for a while so maybe thats it...
> 
> Does anyone who's been to Selfridges in London know the brand that do 'sticker nails' there (I have no idea what there called!) A lady there did one of my finger nails but I found it too expensive so I passed but I keep staring at my nail and regretting it!


  Was it Minx Nails?  I had a great time at Harrods today although my friend made us late and so we didn't get to go to the promenade on the 3rd floor because there was a private function in there then she didn't want to wait around so she left....Anyway....I had a makeover at the LE beauty counter and got my photos and I have Tuesday off from work so I'll go back and see the promenade by myself .   I swatched the lipsticks and they didn't work for me but I did get the Chelsea Glossimer and a Stylo Yeux waterproof eyeliner.  The lady who did my makeover looked like Iman and we talked alot about make up for darker skin tones, afterwards we went to the MAC counter which was next door to compare the liquid eyeliners with the Chanel ones and I ended up getting the superslick one from MAC as it had a shiny finish when dry.  She also gave me a couple samples of the infinite length and curl mascara and rouge allure.  Will take pics of them all and upload tomorrow.   On another note, I really believe I have bad luck with delivey companies/couriers etc. My Brompton Road had been sitting in the Parcel Force depot for 3 days, I got an email from Harrods yesterday and saw the date when I tracked it. When I asked if I could collect it the jobs worth there said no because apparently they have to attempt to deliver it by law.....whatever....!!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 11, 2011)

Sweetoothj said:


> On another note, I really believe I have bad luck with delivey companies/couriers etc. My Brompton Road had been sitting in the Parcel Force depot for 3 days, I got an email from Harrods yesterday and saw the date when I tracked it. When I asked if I could collect it the jobs worth there said no because apparently they have to attempt to deliver it by law.....whatever....!!


	aww man! that is bad luck with the packages  i hope they get off their bums and actually dispatch it to you very soon. and enjoy your new goodies!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 11, 2011)

Well, maybe they should bloody well deliver it then! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I hate waiting for deliveries. My 3 lipsticks should've arrived by now, but I don't even have tracking for them because I ordered on the phone. Oh well, hope they come on Monday. 



Sweetoothj said:


> On another note, I really believe I have bad luck with delivey companies/couriers etc. My Brompton Road had been sitting in the Parcel Force depot for 3 days, I got an email from Harrods yesterday and saw the date when I tracked it. When I asked if I could collect it the jobs worth there said no because apparently they have to attempt to deliver it by law.....whatever....!!


----------



## Alisha1 (Sep 11, 2011)

Sweetoothj said:


> On another note, I really believe I have bad luck with delivey companies/couriers etc. My Brompton Road had been sitting in the Parcel Force depot for 3 days, I got an email from Harrods yesterday and saw the date when I tracked it. When I asked if I could collect it the jobs worth there said no because apparently they have to attempt to deliver it by law.....whatever....!!


	Yes I think so! I so need to get ahold of some!





  	Rouge Allure L-R: Kensington, Hyde Park and Belgravia


----------



## Alisha1 (Sep 11, 2011)

My nail on the left is what I got done at Selfridges!




  	The blush again...




  	This picture is of Kensington (Left) and Joyeuse (Right) from the Le Blanc collection. In this picture the difference looks subtle but its more apparent in real life - its so hard to take colour accurate pictures of pinks! 





  	Joyeuse (Left) and Kensington (Right)


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 11, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> My nail on the left is what I got done at Selfridges!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	oh wow! your nail looks so pretty! although your non minx one looks pretty nice too. how did you do the swirly pattern? kensington lipstick is my favourite of the two - super pretty and girly!


----------



## Alisha1 (Sep 11, 2011)

Kensington is super pretty! Its my definition of a bright barbie pink! I did the swirly pattern using my Konad plate - it turned out a lot better than I thought it would


----------



## Eleentje (Sep 11, 2011)

Just was going to say the same, very pretty nails! *Jealous much* 
  	And thanks a lot for the comparison between Joyeuse and Kensington. I have Joyeuse, so I was wondering if there was a sufficient difference between the two.

  	Hope everyone is having a nice weekend!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 11, 2011)

Lou, just wanted to say I used the Mad Whisper minerals today on the black Topshop smudgestick and wow, it looks really great. I used the mint and the blue ones and I really like them.  Here's a couple of photos as well (looks much prettier in real life though).


----------



## Sweetoothj (Sep 11, 2011)

Ok here are the pictures


----------



## Sweetoothj (Sep 11, 2011)

Some more 





  	My mini haul 




  	Photobooth Pics 








  	Will get to see this on Tuesday hopefully!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 11, 2011)

Sweetoothj said:


> Some more
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	thank you so much for sharing your pictures! you have a great haul too


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks Lou! They are really fab, they look great as highlighter, but then over the black base they come alive and wow! Really pleased with them, so happy you recommended them to me.


----------



## Alisha1 (Sep 11, 2011)

Sweetoothj said:


> Ok here are the pictures



 	Wish I was there again! The big perfume bottles cost £2000!!! :O


----------



## Alisha1 (Sep 11, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Lou, just wanted to say I used the Mad Whisper minerals today on the black Topshop smudgestick and wow, it looks really great. I used the mint and the blue ones and I really like them.  Here's a couple of photos as well (looks much prettier in real life though).



 	So pretty! I have to check out the makeup in Topshop tomorrow!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 11, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> So pretty! I have to check out the makeup in Topshop tomorrow!


	i have never looked at their makeup! i should give it a look too


----------



## Sweetoothj (Sep 11, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> *Wish I was there again! The big perfume bottles cost £2000!!! :O*


	£2300!!  I nearly got a £200ml bottle of Coco M but I decided against it as I want to get Tom Ford's Jasmine Rouge in the decanter bottle!  I looked at the Chanel/Harrods shopper tote......£1830 hahaha!! I actually laughed and so did the SA because its like vinyl with leather handles lol!!  I did run away from the pop up shop before I ended up witht the iPad cover!!


----------



## anita22 (Sep 11, 2011)

Sweetoothj said:


> £2300!!  I nearly got a £200ml bottle of Coco M but I decided against it as I want to get Tom Ford's Jasmine Rouge in the decanter bottle!  I looked at the Chanel/Harrods shopper tote......£1830 hahaha!! I actually laughed and so did the SA because its like vinyl with leather handles lol!!  I did run away from the pop up shop before I ended up witht the iPad cover!!


  	Wow, there was an iPad cover?!!

  	Went into London today but did not get to go to Harrods to see Chanel World yet... My mum is visiting (1st time I've seen her in 3 years!) so took her somewhere nice for afternoon tea. We only had about 10mins in Selfridges so did not get to look around much at the latest collections either, though I did get some Jellybelly jellybeans... omnomnom! Probably a good thing as I need to save my money for Sephora, and also the new Paint Pots


----------



## Sweetoothj (Sep 11, 2011)

anita22 said:


> *Wow, there was an iPad cover?!!*
> 
> Went into London today but did not get to go to Harrods to see Chanel World yet... My mum is visiting (1st time I've seen her in 3 years!) so took her somewhere nice for afternoon tea. We only had about 10mins in Selfridges so did not get to look around much at the latest collections either, though I did get some Jellybelly jellybeans... omnomnom! Probably a good thing as I need to save my money for Sephora, and also the new Paint Pots


	Yes, it was £450 and came in Black and Red although I have seen silver on Bagaholiboys blog.  I so wanted to get the black one but I've spent so much this month that I want to wait! I've also been checking out Mulberry and Prada covers


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 11, 2011)

Really? I have seen Naked Cosmetics reviews on Xsparkage, but didn't realise they were that expensive. Mad Minerals are great, can't wait to try the other shades over the black base too. 



LMD84 said:


> i have never looked at their makeup! i should give it a look too


----------



## Alisha1 (Sep 12, 2011)

Sweetoothj said:


> *£2300!!*  I nearly got a £200ml bottle of Coco M but I decided against it as I want to get Tom Ford's Jasmine Rouge in the decanter bottle!  I looked at the Chanel/Harrods shopper tote......£1830 hahaha!! I actually laughed and so did the SA because its like vinyl with leather handles lol!!  I did run away from the pop up shop before I ended up witht the iPad cover!!


	^Thats worse! Lol the only Chanel I buy is makeup unfortunately! I've been meaning to buy Chance Chanel the pink one but I'm always buying makeup instead!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 12, 2011)

Finally! My Chanel lipsticks arrived today at 5.15 pm. Yay! I haven't had a chance to take photos or swatch them, will try to do it tomorrow. I like Belgravia the best by just looking at them, but the other two are pretty too. 

  	I'm still waiting for my Book of Shadows from Debenhams, I think I ordered it on Thursday night (just past midnight to make use of the bonus points offer as I'd placed an order on Thursday already - which also hasn't come yet incidentally). Very curious to see what it looks like. I spent so much money on make up last week, I really need to cut back for the rest of the month. It's not like I have a strict budget, but I have added up and it's quite an alarming figure, lol.

  	Still waiting for my package from America, 3 weeks now and still no sign of it.  I know the seller is trustworthy, but it would be nice to get the package soon!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 12, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Finally! My Chanel lipsticks arrived today at 5.15 pm. Yay! I haven't had a chance to take photos or swatch them, will try to do it tomorrow. I like Belgravia the best by just looking at them, but the other two are pretty too.
> 
> I'm still waiting for my Book of Shadows from Debenhams, I think I ordered it on Thursday night (just past midnight to make use of the bonus points offer as I'd placed an order on Thursday already - which also hasn't come yet incidentally). Very curious to see what it looks like. I spent so much money on make up last week, I really need to cut back for the rest of the month. It's not like I have a strict budget, but I have added up and it's quite an alarming figure, lol.
> 
> Still waiting for my package from America, 3 weeks now and still no sign of it.  I know the seller is trustworthy, but it would be nice to get the package soon!


  	My book of shadows got dispatched today and i ordered it on saturday. when was yours dispatched? i hope it arrives soon for you! i too am excited to see what i have spent so much cash on!!

It’s a Stray Dog! - todays specktra blog post


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 12, 2011)

I got the dispatch e-mail on Saturday, so hopefully it'll come tomorrow. My Thursday order was dispatched on Saturday too. That one was for a Guerlain Parure Gold foundation.  I also ordered 2 more Rouge Auomatique lipsticks (#163 and 164) and 2 Chanel eyeshadows, Epatant and Mirifique (green and black) even though I said I wouldn't. Just couldn't resist the 10% off and 500 points offer. Oh dear. I ended up earning so many points, it's a shame they only convert £15 worth every month though, I won't be able to use them up for ages.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 12, 2011)

wow!!! i'm drooling over what you have bought!! can't wait to see your blog posts on everything too  and i agree they should convert all your points as well as letting you use them online.  i wonder how many points i now have because i hauled quite a bot from debs this month! oops!

My special edition palettes and MAC quads - todays specktra video!


----------



## Sweetoothj (Sep 12, 2011)

Evening all!! 

  	Finally got my Brompton Road today, picked it up from the Parcel Force depot on the way home from work!! You should see the size of the box it came in, it was massive haha!! The guy at the depot was like ooh a Harrods box what did you get lol!! I told him and when he handed it to me he said can you manage and I was like oh I dont know what with me back and all hahaha!!

  	Its very pretty 

  	*goes off to play*


----------



## nazia (Sep 12, 2011)

Quick question ladies, do we have any free delivery codes for MAC?


----------



## Alisha1 (Sep 12, 2011)

nazia said:


> Quick question ladies, do we have any free delivery codes for MAC?


	I think Survey10 still works!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 12, 2011)

nazia said:


> Quick question ladies, do we have any free delivery codes for MAC?


	survey10 works for me too


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 12, 2011)

I know! Both my things came in massive boxes.  Bit pissed off though as the lady I spoke to on the phone said she'll pop some samples in, and did she? No! I paid £8.50 for shipping and spent £72 on the lipsticks and didn't even get a blooming sample. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Alisha1 said:


> I think Survey10 still works!


----------



## banana1234 (Sep 12, 2011)

why on earth would anyone need the £2000 perfume! surely it would go off before you finished it?

  	that's just nuts


----------



## Eleentje (Sep 12, 2011)

No no no, you're supposed to say all those lipsticks are crap and are not worth spending my money on, haha 
  	*Lemming sticks head out*


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 12, 2011)

that's a bit of a shame that there were no samples! although when i bought some chanel from selfridges a couple of you guys got samples and i got nothing in mine either! i guess it depends on the staff member  but if she said she'd put them in it's mean not to!


----------



## Sweetoothj (Sep 12, 2011)

banana1234 said:


> why on earth would anyone need the £2000 perfume! surely it would go off before you finished it?
> 
> that's just nuts


  It wouldnt go go off, perfrum especially perfume of high quality, if stored well will last 3-5 years. This is the parfum not EDT or EDP and I'm thinking the eyewatering price must be because it's a special limited  edition 90ml bottle because when you calculate it  £2300 for 90ml / 6 does not = £119 for 15 ml or / 12 = £77 for 7.5ml.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 13, 2011)

Sweetoothj said:


> It wouldnt go go off, perfrum especially perfume of high quality, if stored well will last 3-5 years. This is the parfum not EDT or EDP and I'm thinking the eyewatering price must be because it's a special limited edition 90ml bottle because when you calculate it £2300 for 90ml / 6 does not = £119 for 15 ml or / 12 = £77 for 7.5ml.


  	argh! that is too much maths for my brain! lol! 

I love the look of Urban Brows - todays specktra blog post


----------



## Sweetoothj (Sep 13, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> argh! that is too much maths for my brain! lol!
> 
> I love the look of Urban Brows - todays specktra blog post


  Lol!! Ok so in laymans terms it would be cheaper at buy 6 x  15ml bottles at £119 each (£714) or 12 x  7.5ml bottles at £77 each (£924) hehe!  Just got back from Harrods, the promenade is amazing especially the 255 room which is the inside of the bag that you can watch the videos of how it's made.  The sad thing is you aren't allowed to take pictures and there is someone in every room to ensure you don't!  I might try and go again while it's still there   Didn't buy any makeup only coco m hair mist


----------



## anita22 (Sep 13, 2011)

Sweetoothj said:


> Didn't buy any makeup only coco m hair mist


	Cool! I am going tomorrow... shame you can't take pictures!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm so excited, 3 of my Debenhams orders came today, including 2 Guerlain Rouge Automatiques (#163 and #164), Guerlain parure Gold foundation and my UD BOS4. Although to be honest I don't think the BOS is that great, the colours are a bit meh and I don't even have an iphone, so the technical bits are lost on me. But I am interested in trying the eyeliner and mascara, and there are some nice colours, especially the neutrals. However, I think this has nothing on the 15 year anniversary palette, if I had to choose between the two, I would definitely choose the 15 year anniversary palette.

  	Oh and my package from the US came as well and it contained a really pretty blush/highlighter trio from Laura Geller. Took 3 weeks to arrive, but it finally did. Lou and Dawn, have you got your US packages yet?

  	Anyway, I spent ages swatching things today and finally managed to do the Chanel RA swatches as well, so here they are. From left to right: Kensington, Hyde Park, Belgravia. I think Hyde Park is my new favourite of the 3 actually.


----------



## rockin (Sep 13, 2011)

Nice lippies, Anitacska   I daren't even look at Guerlain, though - I don't want another addiction lol

  	Nope, no sign of my JW and HP eyeshadows from the US yet   It will be a month tomorrow since I bought them


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 13, 2011)

Oh that's a bummer. Could be they got held up by customs? Has the seller responded yet? Really hope you get them in the end.

  	Oh yes, Guerlain is lovely, but not cheap. The foundation is normally £49, but with 10% off and 500 points I finally took the plunge. I got another one from eBay, but that's shade 03 and it's too dark for me right now, so this is a shade 02 to mix it with, or use on its own come winter. Weirdly the Lingerie de Peau shade 03 is just right for me at the moment, don't know why there's a difference really.

  	I took this picture today, an armful of swatches, lol:







rockin said:


> Nice lippies, Anitacska   I daren't even look at Guerlain, though - I don't want another addiction lol
> 
> Nope, no sign of my JW and HP eyeshadows from the US yet   It will be a month tomorrow since I bought them


----------



## rockin (Sep 13, 2011)

I suppose it's possible they could have got held up in Customs, but I would have thought they should have arrived by now.  The seller still hasn't responded and tomorrow will be 2 weeks since I messaged them


----------



## nazia (Sep 13, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> I'm so excited, 3 of my Debenhams orders came today, including 2 Guerlain Rouge Automatiques (#163 and #164), Guerlain parure Gold foundation and my UD BOS4. Although to be honest I don't think the BOS is that great, the colours are a bit meh and I don't even have an iphone, so the technical bits are lost on me. But I am interested in trying the eyeliner and mascara, and there are some nice colours, especially the neutrals. However, I think this has nothing on the 15 year anniversary palette, if I had to choose between the two, I would definitely choose the 15 year anniversary palette.
> 
> Oh and my package from the US came as well and it contained a really pretty blush/highlighter trio from Laura Geller. Took 3 weeks to arrive, but it finally did. Lou and Dawn, have you got your US packages yet?
> 
> Anyway, I spent ages swatching things today and finally managed to do the Chanel RA swatches as well, so here they are. From left to right: Kensington, Hyde Park, Belgravia. I think Hyde Park is my new favourite of the 3 actually.


	Gorgeous!  Hyde Park really should be part of my collection - I grew up living on a road called Hyde Park! Ahh the memories lol!


----------



## nazia (Sep 13, 2011)

Did anyone else find themselves in the new Westfield at Stratford today, for opening day? I was slightly insane and decided it would be a good idea to go...it was absolutely manic. People are so rude too! I get so sick of it, that I start being rude too, only to end up feeling horribly guilty!

  	Anyway, on to the makeup chatter! The Boots there had a small Stila range, as well as Shiseido which I'm chuffed about! No Inglot which is a little disappointing but it's not the end of the world! A nice shiny new MAC store. A Beauty Base, which is good, however they didn't have any makeup range aside from LA Colors which was really annoying. I like the brands they stock at the Westfield in Shepherds Bush.

  	But the biggie was the Kiko store! Yummy, reasonably priced Italian makeup in alllll sorts of shades.

  	I'll show you my haul tomorrow if you like? Let me know!


----------



## Alisha1 (Sep 13, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> I'm so excited, 3 of my Debenhams orders came today, including 2 Guerlain Rouge Automatiques (#163 and #164), Guerlain parure Gold foundation and my UD BOS4. Although to be honest I don't think the BOS is that great, the colours are a bit meh and I don't even have an iphone, so the technical bits are lost on me. But I am interested in trying the eyeliner and mascara, and there are some nice colours, especially the neutrals. However, I think this has nothing on the 15 year anniversary palette, if I had to choose between the two, I would definitely choose the 15 year anniversary palette.
> 
> Oh and my package from the US came as well and it contained a really pretty blush/highlighter trio from Laura Geller. Took 3 weeks to arrive, but it finally did. Lou and Dawn, have you got your US packages yet?
> 
> Anyway, I spent ages swatching things today and finally managed to do the Chanel RA swatches as well, so here they are. From left to right: Kensington, Hyde Park, Belgravia. I think Hyde Park is my new favourite of the 3 actually.


	Woah thats like makeup overload! I wish I could order that much stuff all at the same time - or even month for that matter!


----------



## anita22 (Sep 13, 2011)

nazia said:


> Did anyone else find themselves in the new Westfield at Stratford today, for opening day? I was slightly insane and decided it would be a good idea to go...it was absolutely manic. People are so rude too! I get so sick of it, that I start being rude too, only to end up feeling horribly guilty!
> 
> Anyway, on to the makeup chatter! The Boots there had a small Stila range, as well as Shiseido which I'm chuffed about! No Inglot which is a little disappointing but it's not the end of the world! A nice shiny new MAC store. A Beauty Base, which is good, however they didn't have any makeup range aside from LA Colors which was really annoying. I like the brands they stock at the Westfield in Shepherds Bush.
> 
> ...



 	Aww, that's a shame there's no Inlgot. I've never heard of Kiko, I will have to check that out!

  	Today is my birthday (turning 30!) so am off into London with my mum for lunch in Covent Garden and then a show. Will try to swing by Harrods as well to see Chanel World.


----------



## rockin (Sep 13, 2011)

Happy Birthday Anita 

  	Enjoy your day in London.  I haven't been there for many years


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 14, 2011)

anita22 said:


> Aww, that's a shame there's no Inlgot. I've never heard of Kiko, I will have to check that out!
> 
> Today is my birthday (turning 30!) so am off into London with my mum for lunch in Covent Garden and then a show. Will try to swing by Harrods as well to see Chanel World.








 Anita! I hope you have a lovely day


----------



## Sweetoothj (Sep 14, 2011)

nazia said:


> Did anyone else find themselves in the new Westfield at Stratford today, for opening day? I was slightly insane and decided it would be a good idea to go...it was absolutely manic. People are so rude too! I get so sick of it, that I start being rude too, only to end up feeling horribly guilty!
> 
> Anyway, on to the makeup chatter! The Boots there had a small Stila range, as well as Shiseido which I'm chuffed about! No Inglot which is a little disappointing but it's not the end of the world! A nice shiny new MAC store. A Beauty Base, which is good, however they didn't have any makeup range aside from LA Colors which was really annoying. I like the brands they stock at the Westfield in Shepherds Bush.
> 
> ...


  You're good, I'm not going anywhere near it until the madness dies down. I almost had an insane moment when I though yeah why not then I saw the pictures of the queues and thought forget it!!  Was the MAC store big? I'm very happy they've opened a Dermalogica


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 14, 2011)

Sweetoothj said:


> Was the MAC store big? I'm very happy they've opened a Dermalogica


  	i hear they opened a forever 21 there too which is pretty cool


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 14, 2011)

I haven't got a smart phone or a ipod either.  When it comes to spending money on things other than make up, I am actually very mean and don't buy all the latest gadgets and things. I got my current phone about 2 years ago for 20 quid, lol. We have a new car now, but only because my 16 yr old Nissan Micra was a write off when my husband crashed it, and our other car is 9 years old and it's nothing fancy.  Also I think we were the last people in the country to buy a flatscreen telly and I buy most of our clothes from Tesco, Sainsbury's, Primark, maybe Debenhams, Next and M&S if I want to splash out, lol.


----------



## Sweetoothj (Sep 14, 2011)

anita22 said:


> Aww, that's a shame there's no Inlgot. I've never heard of Kiko, I will have to check that out!
> 
> Today is my birthday (turning 30!) so am off into London with my mum for lunch in Covent Garden and then a show. Will try to swing by Harrods as well to see Chanel World.


  Happy Birthday Anita!!!:bouquet: Hope you're having a most excellent day  Xxx


----------



## nazia (Sep 14, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Yes please!


 
	I will get right on to it!

  	Btw...it's going to seem like I'm completely obsessed but Kiko also do those eyeshadow crayon sticks! And it's definitely from the same factory - all made in Italy! I bought a lovely bright turquoise shade but they have the best range of colours that I've seen so far in these crayons. When it's less busy at the shopping centre, I'll try to take swatches.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 14, 2011)

my book of shadows 4 arrived but there was a problem with it! it looks like the postman sat on it or something because the palette was crumpled and the some of the shadows had got squished and had shattered. i decided to pop into debenhams quickly because it said on the invoice i could swap it there. so after much drama there the lady swapped it for me! yay! so now i have a nice new book of shadows 4  i'm looking forward to having a play with it when i get home!


----------



## Alisha1 (Sep 14, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> my book of shadows 4 arrived but there was a problem with it! it looks like the postman sat on it or something because the palette was crumpled and the some of the shadows had got squished and had shattered. i decided to pop into debenhams quickly because it said on the invoice i could swap it there. so after much drama there the lady swapped it for me! yay! so now i have a nice new book of shadows 4  i'm looking forward to having a play with it when i get home!


	Let us know how you find it!


----------



## Sweetoothj (Sep 14, 2011)

nazia said:


> I will get right on to it!
> Btw...it's going to seem like I'm completely obsessed but Kiko also do those eyeshadow crayon sticks! And it's definitely from the same factory - all made in Italy! I bought a lovely bright turquoise shade but they have the best range of colours that I've seen so far in these crayons. When it's less busy at the shopping centre, I'll try to take swatches.


	This is the point where I right-click save lol!! As someone who lives extremely close to 2 major regional shopping malls I'm interested to see if you feel the same way around Xmas/New Year lol!!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 14, 2011)

Oh dear, that's not good. But it's good that you got a replacement one. Mine came yesterday as you know, and I used it today. I'm wearing Crystal, Blue Bus, Gravity and Skimp, with the black eyeliner and the mascara. I will post the look on my blog in a day or two. I have mixed feelings about the palette. I like Gravity a lot, Blue Bus is nice too, Crystal is quite meh and while Skimp is nice, it's just a highlighter shade, nothing to write home about (at least it's not glittery). The eyeliner's good, but the mascara doesn't do anything for me as it's a curling one but my eyelashes curl nicely with pretty much any mascara, however this doesn't give them any volume at all (and not much length either).



nazia said:


> I will get right on to it!
> *Btw...it's going to seem like I'm completely obsessed but Kiko also do those eyeshadow crayon sticks!* And it's definitely from the same factory - all made in Italy! I bought a lovely bright turquoise shade but they have the best range of colours that I've seen so far in these crayons. When it's less busy at the shopping centre, I'll try to take swatches.


----------



## nazia (Sep 14, 2011)

Not as far as I know, but perhaps they've opened one since?


----------



## nazia (Sep 14, 2011)

This is going to be a really picture heavy post, so if anyone would like me to delete the pics as it causes any problems, just let me know.

  	This was my haul from yesterday...



Rather MAC-esque packaging









 The darker eyehadows were chalky when used dry, but really came to life when wet.









That's the duo eyeshadow. I think the brown will work well as an eyebrow powder too and the glitter side is STUNNING!




This eyelash serum was only £4.90!

 Love this eyebrow felt marker - really pigmented and quite dark, which I need.












 These were £3.50 each which is pretty good. Huge range too!


Loads of free samples that the kind sales assistant gave me with no prompting!


 Cheapy LA Colors Mineral Pressed Powder which has such a smooth and creamy texture - £3.99, so I thought I'd give it a go. The nail polish is 99p and a gorgeous colour. I want more!

  	I also bought these:

http://www.topshop.com/webapp/wcs/s...=208526&parent_categoryId=203984&pageSize=200

http://www.topshop.com/webapp/wcs/s...=208528&parent_categoryId=203984&pageSize=200

  	The pants are so pretty! Not as bright as in the link, a little deeper and so big! It looks like I'm wearing a skirt. As for the jacket, I'm obsessed with clothes in the mustard colour!

  	Phew! Sorry for the huge post, I hope it's of interest to someone!


----------



## anita22 (Sep 14, 2011)

nazia, those eyeshadows look amazing!!!! Beautiful colours. I can't wait to go in there.. Very nice haul, thanks for sharing!

  	Thanks for all the birthday wishes everyone ;-) I had a fantastic day, we went to see Wicked, which was excellent. Now it's 8pm and I have to pack as I leave for Paris in the early hours tomorrow. Currently pondering what makeup I should pack!


----------



## nazia (Sep 14, 2011)

anita22 said:


> nazia, those eyeshadows look amazing!!!! Beautiful colours. I can't wait to go in there.. Very nice haul, thanks for sharing!
> 
> Thanks for all the birthday wishes everyone ;-) I had a fantastic day, we went to see Wicked, which was excellent. Now it's 8pm and I have to pack as I leave for Paris in the early hours tomorrow. Currently pondering what makeup I should pack!


	So glad you like the pics and that you had such a great day. I've been wanting to see Wicked forever - everyone says it's brilliant.

  	Hope you have a fab trip in Paris!

  	Oh yeah, just for anyone who's interested, Garnier are giving away samples of the new BB Cream.

http://www.garnier.co.uk/_en/_gb/BB-cream/form1Pre.aspx


----------



## Alisha1 (Sep 14, 2011)

Nazia - Those eyeshadows look great! Also the nail polishes! (clearly my nail polish phase is not over...) hope you like everything you got!



anita22 said:


> nazia, those eyeshadows look amazing!!!! Beautiful colours. I can't wait to go in there.. Very nice haul, thanks for sharing!
> 
> Thanks for all the birthday wishes everyone ;-) I had a fantastic day, we went to see Wicked, which was excellent. Now it's 8pm and I have to pack as I leave for Paris in the early hours tomorrow. Currently pondering what makeup I should pack!



 	Hope you have a safe trip to Paris! I wouldn't know where to start when packing my makeup...or anything for that matter  LOL


----------



## Alisha1 (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks for the Garnier link - I'd love to try it out! Theres also another BB coming out from 17 on November the 2nd (my birthday!) so excited to check that out also! 
  	http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2011/09/boots-17-blemish-balm-all-in-one-magic.html


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 14, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> Thanks for the Garnier link - I'd love to try it out! Theres also another BB coming out from 17 on November the 2nd (my birthday!) so excited to check that out also!  		 			http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2011/09/boots-17-blemish-balm-all-in-one-magic.html


  	ooohh i shall have to try that out too!

Testing out Adrenaline - todays specktra blog post


----------



## rockin (Sep 14, 2011)

Such pretty eyeshadows, Nazia, and I like the look of that nail polish, too.  I've never heard of Kiko before.

  	Thank you for the Garnier link - I'd fancied giving that a try


----------



## banana1234 (Sep 14, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> Thanks for the Garnier link - I'd love to try it out! Theres also another BB coming out from 17 on November the 2nd (my birthday!) so excited to check that out also!  		 			http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2011/09/boots-17-blemish-balm-all-in-one-magic.html


  	lol i love this, i work for boots and i didnt even know this!!


----------



## nazia (Sep 14, 2011)

rockin said:


> Such pretty eyeshadows, Nazia, and I like the look of that nail polish, too.  I've never heard of Kiko before.
> 
> Thank you for the Garnier link - I'd fancied giving that a try


	I'm so glad you all like the eyeshadows - having other people admire the stuff I splashed out on sort of makes me feel less guilty lol!

  	You're all welcome for the link to Garnier. Samples are always good!

  	Also wanted to say that if any of you ever wanted a CP of Kiko I'd be more than happy to help out. Shopping is always good, no matter who you're doing it for!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 14, 2011)

it's a shame we have to wait until november for the 17 bb cream!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 15, 2011)

Forgot to say yesterday, I got dragged into Claire's by my daughters (they're 10 and 7) and ended up buying 2 glittery nail polishes (they bought 8 each with their own money, although 6 were mini ones, but still, lol). Sadly the one that I really liked the look of (clear with small and larger glitter and small star shaped glitter) isn't actually that good at all. It took me forever to get some glitter onto my nails last night and about 5 mins to fish out one star, they are too far apart and hard to get out. Oh well, £2.25 isn't the end of the world. 

  	Did another look with my BOS 4 palette, this time neutrals. It's all pretty, but seen it all before, you know what I mean? I think unless you collect the BOS, don't bother with this. Would love it if they made Gravity permanent though, it's such a pretty shade!


----------



## nazia (Sep 15, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Forgot to say yesterday, I got dragged into Claire's by my daughters (they're 10 and 7) and ended up buying 2 glittery nail polishes (they bought 8 each with their own money, although 6 were mini ones, but still, lol). Sadly the one that I really liked the look of (clear with small and larger glitter and small star shaped glitter) isn't actually that good at all. It took me forever to get some glitter onto my nails last night and about 5 mins to fish out one star, they are too far apart and hard to get out. Oh well, £2.25 isn't the end of the world.
> 
> Did another look with my BOS 4 palette, this time neutrals. It's all pretty, but seen it all before, you know what I mean? I think unless you collect the BOS, don't bother with this. Would love it if they made Gravity permanent though, it's such a pretty shade!


	Oh I love Claire's nail polishes! I don't really go for glitter shades as I usually find those pretty rubbish unless they're from a professional brand. But Claire's usually has a few shades that  are just gorgeous. I bought a lovely sparkly olive green a few weeks back and it's really pretty. Hate how small the bottles are though!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 15, 2011)

i never even thought that claire's would do polishes and such!


----------



## Sweetoothj (Sep 16, 2011)

Hello!!
  	Got my first Glossybox today, I picked it up from the delivery office before work this morning and so far I'm rather pleased with what I got


----------



## rockin (Sep 16, 2011)

My HP/JW seller has finally responded to the ebay case.  Apparently they have been on holiday in Vietnam.

  	Anyway, she has offered to send another set or refund me, and I have told her I would prefer the eyeshadows seeing as MAC chose not to sell them here in the UK.

  	Fingers crossed these arrive


----------



## Sweetoothj (Sep 16, 2011)

rockin said:


> My HP/JW seller has finally responded to the ebay case.  Apparently they have been on holiday in Vietnam.
> 
> Anyway, she has offered to send another set or refund me, and I have told her I would prefer the eyeshadows seeing as MAC chose not to sell them here in the UK.
> 
> Fingers crossed these arrive


  Fingers crossed for you


----------



## Sweetoothj (Sep 16, 2011)

MAC free standard delivery on all orders until midnight 21st September, no order code needed!!  Harrods! Free delivery on orders and returns from 16th - 29th September !!


----------



## Alisha1 (Sep 16, 2011)

Sweetoothj said:


> Hello!!
> Got my first Glossybox today, I picked it up from the delivery office before work this morning and so far I'm rather pleased with what I got



 	Enjoy your goodies hun! I've been meaning to sight up gor this!!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 16, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> Enjoy your goodies hun! I've been meaning to sight up gor this!!


  	you should! i think it's pretty good value and i always look forward to getting mine!

Urban Decay – The Revolution - todays blog post on this weird and wonderful lash curler!


----------



## Eleentje (Sep 16, 2011)

Ahh, wish they had those exclusive Rouge Allures in their online shop!


Sweetoothj said:


> Harrods! Free delivery on orders and returns from 16th - 29th September !!


	Thank you for the link for the Garnier BB cream samples, Nazia! I was very curious to try it.


----------



## charlotte366 (Sep 16, 2011)

Got my box today too, really disappointed, no full size hair product, no eye cream and no n ux e oil either.  Might cancel after this, I wish they would either release one box or hurry up with profiling, it is so disappointing to see everyone else's box and be really excited then be disappointed when I open mine x


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 16, 2011)

charlotte366 said:


> Might cancel after this, I wish they would either release one box or hurry up with profiling, it is so disappointing to see everyone else's box and be really excited then be disappointed when I open mine x


  	awww i am really sorry that you aren't happy.  what items did you get then?


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 16, 2011)

Don't know if you've seen it, but Temptalia has started reviewing the Mac Fall Collection items.

  	Just to recap though, which collections are we getting in October? Fall (Cindy Sherman) Collection, Sheen Supremes, Posh Paradise all coming out at the same time? Anything else? I think I'll pick up 1 or 2 Sheen Supremes, 1 or 2 mattenes, around 4 paint pots, and then see what I fancy from the Fall Collection (a new Lightscapade for sure and possibly the purple fluidline).

  	Oh and I don't know if you've heard, there's a new Sleek palette out and it's an online exclusive, so won't be in Superdrug. Ordered mine already.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 16, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Don't know if you've seen it, but Temptalia has started reviewing the Mac Fall Collection items.
> 
> Just to recap though, which collections are we getting in October? Fall (Cindy Sherman) Collection, Sheen Supremes, Posh Paradise all coming out at the same time? Anything else? I think I'll pick up 1 or 2 Sheen Supremes, 1 or 2 mattenes, around 4 paint pots, and then see what I fancy from the Fall Collection (a new Lightscapade for sure and possibly the purple fluidline).
> 
> Oh and I don't know if you've heard, there's a new Sleek palette out and it's an online exclusive, so won't be in Superdrug. Ordered mine already.


  	yup those three are the collections that we are getting   i shall have to look into the new sleek palette!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks Lou. I find all these collections coming out at the same time so overwhelming.  It's not that I can't afford them, it's just there's so much to take in at once, I don't even remember half the things I've seen swatched. Oh just remembered, are we getting the Art of Powder collection in October too? Do you think that will be an online exclusive? I have a feeling it might.

  	Here's a review of the new Sleek palette: http://www.sirvinya.com/2011/09/sleek-makeup-me-myself-eye-ppq-palette.html


----------



## Alisha1 (Sep 17, 2011)

I remember reading somewhere that The Art of Power collection will only be available at maccosmetics.co.uk and free-standing stores


----------



## rockin (Sep 17, 2011)

I've just got to try this when it comes out.  Not long now!

  	http://www.just-nice-things.co.uk/2011/09/17/boots-17-magnetized-nail-polish/


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 17, 2011)

rockin said:


> I've just got to try this when it comes out.  Not long now!
> 
> http://www.just-nice-things.co.uk/2011/09/17/boots-17-magnetized-nail-polish/


  	oh my goodness! i have never heard of anything like this but you know i will be buying them all!! wow!!

Clinique Chubby Sticks - todays specktra blog post


----------



## rockin (Sep 17, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> oh my goodness! i have never heard of anything like this but you know i will be buying them all!! wow!!


 
  	I'm heading straight for the purple one.  Barry M have some new shatters coming out too, gold and purple I think, as well as their new foil nail polishes.

  	I've just bought China Glaze and OPI Halloween nail sets.  I couldn't resist them as they have glow in the dark and crackle polishes in them


----------



## amy_forster (Sep 17, 2011)

I don't know if I'm a bit late to the game but I read about an amazing dupe for mac's candy yum yum lipstick on another blog  Hopefully it'll be helpful to those who missed out on it, or like me are too nervous to take their original one out on a night out but here's the link...

  	http://awaywiththefairiess.blogspot.com/2011/07/candy-yum-yums-twin.html

  	Hope it helps someone!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 17, 2011)

There's also a lovely blue one! http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2011/09/magnetic-nail-trends-im-feeling-little.html

  	I've decided to return my 116 brush. It doesn't do anything to me and it was way too expensive for a brush. Thank God for Debenhams returns policy!



rockin said:


> I've just got to try this when it comes out.  Not long now!
> 
> http://www.just-nice-things.co.uk/2011/09/17/boots-17-magnetized-nail-polish/


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 18, 2011)

ok the blue one is stunning!!


----------



## ilexica (Sep 18, 2011)

Hello ladies! I haven't been here in ages. My SO got made redundant so money is really tight at the moment so I've been trying to avoid temptation  But I saw on Temptalia last night that lightscapade is being re-released! Yes! Are we expecting it on the first Thursday of October as usual? I'll be beating down the store door at 10am


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 18, 2011)

ilexica said:


> Hello ladies! I haven't been here in ages. My SO got made redundant so money is really tight at the moment so I've been trying to avoid temptation  But I saw on Temptalia last night that lightscapade is being re-released! Yes! Are we expecting it on the first Thursday of October as usual? I'll be beating down the store door at 10am


	welcome back! sorry to hear about your SO but i hope that he manages to get a new job very soon. and yup lightscapade is coming back which is awesome! it should be the first thursday for stores but hopefully the tuesday before that for online


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 18, 2011)

Do you think the new Lightscapade looks more yellow/orange/beige than the old one? I swear mine have a lot more pink and blue and less yellow/orange than the one Temptalia has reviewed. I think I will pick up a new one when it comes out anyway, whether it's the same or not. Won't bother with Porcelain Pink, it's been repromoted so many times now, plus it's pretty, but not my favourite MSF anyway. 



LMD84 said:


> welcome back! sorry to hear about your SO but i hope that he manages to get a new job very soon. and yup lightscapade is coming back which is awesome! it should be the first thursday for stores but hopefully the tuesday before that for online


	Paws isn't well today, he was sick in the night and has been hiding under our bed most of the day. He did get up and have some fishy treats and milk and went out for half an hour, but has just gone upstairs again. Poor thing.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Sep 18, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Paws isn't well today, he was sick in the night and has been hiding under our bed most of the day. He did get up and have some fishy treats and milk and went out for half an hour, but has just gone upstairs again. Poor thing.


	Handpick yours to avoid disappointment. My store only had a few that were more blue/pink based and the majority were rather orange-mandarine-beige which did not look like the original version at all. Or do a CP if you can't get to the store.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 18, 2011)

Mac-Guy said:


> Handpick yours to avoid disappointment. My store only had a few that were more blue/pink based and the majority were rather orange-mandarine-beige which did not look like the original version at all. Or do a CP if you can't get to the store.


  	I am getting worried about ordering mine from the website now but I have no choice  I want one that looks like my original!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks Lou. He is a bit better now, just had abit more food and went outside a bit. Fluff has been bouncing around like crazy, so Paws has been hiding away under our bed. 

  	You could maybe order a few of them from Debenhams and just return the ones you don't like? Or if you like, I'm more than happy to go and pick one up for you, but obviously there's the added postage cost.


----------



## Eleentje (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh no, hope he'll get well soon. It's a good sign that he did eat at least a little bit.

  	Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
			Paws isn't well today, he was sick in the night and has been hiding under our bed most of the day. He did get up and have some fishy treats and milk and went out for half an hour, but has just gone upstairs again. Poor thing. 




	I also find it all those collections coming out at the same time overwhelming, and the holiday collections are going to be released soon as well. I'm glad I'm not getting much from the Fall/Cindy collection. I am thinking of getting only the Blue Steel and Emerald Dusk pigments.
  	I think I'll get the Lady Grey quad from MMO instead of Parlor Smoke, but I need to see more swatches of the latter.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Sep 18, 2011)

Do a CP. I'm sure you find a London-based Spreckrette that can pick one out for you.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 18, 2011)

Mac-Guy said:


> Do a CP. I'm sure you find a London-based Spreckrette that can pick one out for you.


	i'll be ok  i shall order a couple and pick which i want and hope that there is a pale one!


----------



## ilexica (Sep 18, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> welcome back! sorry to hear about your SO but i hope that he manages to get a new job very soon. and yup lightscapade is coming back which is awesome! it should be the first thursday for stores but hopefully the tuesday before that for online


	Thank you for the kind words, me too! I haven't yet decided whether to stalk the website or go down there. You're right, Christine's doesn't look as pretty as the old ones. Hopefully I can get one with blue veining, but I'd be happy with anything in all honesty. I'm just glad it'll be beginning of the month so I should have a tiny bit of spare cash to treat myself!

  	Anita, I hope your cat's OK. One of our old troopers passed away last week (she was 15) and my, you don't half get attached! I hope Paws picks up and feels his usual self soon. Does he go out, have you tried giving him the once over to check he doesn't have any bites or sore bits? Is he drinking water at his normal rate? No sneezing, vomiting etc?


----------



## Eleentje (Sep 18, 2011)

I hope all of you girls who want to get the more blue/pinky veined Lightscapades will succeed 
  	What are you girls going to buy from Posh Paradise collection?
  	The more swatches I see, the more stuff I want, it seems.
  	I want Rare Exotic, Deliciously Forbidden and (I want to try my luck with) Naked Bliss mattenes and Half-Wild, Nubile, Imaginary and Genuine Treasure paint pots.
  	I'm going to be in trouble with this one!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 19, 2011)

Eleentje said:


> I hope all of you girls who want to get the more blue/pinky veined Lightscapades will succeed
> What are you girls going to buy from Posh Paradise collection?
> The more swatches I see, the more stuff I want, it seems.
> I want Rare Exotic, Deliciously Forbidden and (I want to try my luck with) Naked Bliss mattenes and Half-Wild, Nubile, Imaginary and Genuine Treasure paint pots.
> I'm going to be in trouble with this one!


	i shall be getting treasure hunt, genuine treasure as well as the blue one and deliciously forbidden mattene


----------



## nazia (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi guys!

  	I'm looking forward to the new Paint Pots, but really need to figure out if I truly need anymore makeup! The drawer I actually keep my gel/cream eyeliners, powder/pigment eyeshadows and cream eyeshadows in is absolutely stuffed! I went to the CCO at Bicester Village this weekend and bought Universal Mix Pigment and could barely fit it into the drawer.

  	Talking about the CCO, they didn't have much MAC in, or even much makeup really. They had a few Fashion Flower items in stock (the eyeshadows, a couple of lipgelees), some of the Surf Baby items, a few pigments and that's all I can really remember. I still managed to spend a fair bit though!

  	I also got a nice watch from Michael Kors which I can't stop admiring. The women in the MK store were absolutely lovely as well, so that helped!

  	What has everyone else been upto?


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 19, 2011)

nazia said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I'm looking forward to the new Paint Pots, but really need to figure out if I truly need anymore makeup! The drawer I actually keep my gel/cream eyeliners, powder/pigment eyeshadows and cream eyeshadows in is absolutely stuffed! I went to the CCO at Bicester Village this weekend and bought Universal Mix Pigment and could barely fit it into the drawer.
> 
> ...


	oh tell me about it! my cabinet is getting very full and am thinking i need another storage thing of some kind!

  	and that is a shame they didn't have much for sale - i shall be going to the york one next month so that should be fun. i just hope they have some mac!

  	and i have been working. i have a day off tomorrow but will spend it filming which will be fun but also hard work! 

Enrapture Extremity Heated Rollers - todays specktra blog post - watch the video which is included for a funny moment at the 6 minute mark - can't believe what happened but left it in anyway!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 19, 2011)

Ah well, I have now completely run out of storage. I also don't have anywhere to put extra storage in our bedroom. This of course doesn't stop me from buying more make up, lol.

  	I'm thinking of getting around 4 paint pots, can't remember the names, but it's the lighter/brighter ones. Also maybe a couple of mattenes, a couple of sheen supremes, I also want the purple fluidline and some pigments, and a Lightscapade. It's all too much to take in though right now, I'll have a look at the swatches in a week's time and work out what I fancy, lol.

  	Thanks everyone for your concerns, Paws is fine now, he's completely back to normal today.


----------



## Alisha1 (Sep 19, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Ah well, I have now completely run out of storage. I also don't have anywhere to put extra storage in our bedroom. This of course doesn't stop me from buying more make up, lol.
> 
> I'm thinking of getting around 4 paint pots, can't remember the names, but it's the lighter/brighter ones. Also maybe a couple of mattenes, a couple of sheen supremes, I also want the purple fluidline and some pigments, and a Lightscapade. It's all too much to take in though right now, I'll have a look at the swatches in a week's time and work out what I fancy, lol.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your concerns, Paws is fine now, he's completely back to normal today.


	Thats great news that Paws is fine!

  	I keep meaning to buy more Muji storage boxes but I'd rather spend the money on makeup in all honesty! LOL, All these collections are getting so overwhelming - I think I have to cut out most of the things in my list which is a shame cause I was looking forward to everything *sigh*


----------



## rockin (Sep 20, 2011)

I've discovered that it pays to have a House Of Fraser credit card and set up an account at their online store.  If you don't buy anything online for some time, they start sending you emails with money-off codes.  If you hold out long enough, you get offered £10 off of ANY order, no strings attached!  I just got that today, so have ordered the Urban Decay eyelash curlers for £6 instead of £16, collect instore tomorrow (so no postage costs).  It's just around the corner from my dance class, so I know where I'm heading when I get out of class 

  	Don't know if you even have to have a HOF credit card, as you can pay in other ways - other cards or even PayPal.  The email didn't say payment had to be with one of their cards, so I think anyone with an online account at their store would get the offer


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 20, 2011)

rockin said:


> I've discovered that it pays to have a House Of Fraser credit card and set up an account at their online store.  If you don't buy anything online for some time, they start sending you emails with money-off codes.  If you hold out long enough, you get offered £10 off of ANY order, no strings attached!  I just got that today, so have ordered the Urban Decay eyelash curlers for £6 instead of £16, collect instore tomorrow (so no postage costs).  It's just around the corner from my dance class, so I know where I'm heading when I get out of class
> 
> Don't know if you even have to have a HOF credit card, as you can pay in other ways - other cards or even PayPal.  The email didn't say payment had to be with one of their cards, so I think anyone with an online account at their store would get the offer


	Oh wow! That is pretty awesome! I am sure you will enjoy the lash curlers - they are really good and I have been using them each day! 

A perfect for daytime NOTD - todays specktra blog post


----------



## Alisha1 (Sep 20, 2011)

rockin said:


> I've discovered that it pays to have a House Of Fraser credit card and set up an account at their online store.  If you don't buy anything online for some time, they start sending you emails with money-off codes.  If you hold out long enough, you get offered £10 off of ANY order, no strings attached!  I just got that today, so have ordered the Urban Decay eyelash curlers for £6 instead of £16, collect instore tomorrow (so no postage costs).  It's just around the corner from my dance class, so I know where I'm heading when I get out of class
> 
> Don't know if you even have to have a HOF credit card, as you can pay in other ways - other cards or even PayPal.  The email didn't say payment had to be with one of their cards, so I think anyone with an online account at their store would get the offer



 	Wow that sounds great! I haven't got a credit ard and knowing how bad I get with shopping I probably shouldn't!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 21, 2011)

10% OFF BEAUTY at Debenhams with code: PZ3P

  	Also 20% off everything (else) with code PJ8P!

  	Valid until the 25th! And you still get the 500 bonus points if you order over £40.


----------



## Sweetoothj (Sep 21, 2011)

20% off plus free delivery at ASOS with code HAPPYLFW.  Not sure how long it's valid for though!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 21, 2011)

Sweetoothj said:


> 20% off plus free delivery at ASOS with code HAPPYLFW. Not sure how long it's valid for though!


  	darn it! i love asos!! come to me money!  

  	how is everybody doing? i have had a super long day because i had to work at one of our new sony stores which was 2 hours away. the staff there are super nice which made it worth it but equally i could have done without it because i am tired!!


----------



## rockin (Sep 21, 2011)

I collected my lash curlers from House Of Fraser today.  I've just had a look at them and the actual 'clamp' (don't know what else to call it lol) bit looks crooked.  As you close it up, one end is closer to the pad than the other one is, although it will close fully onto the rubber if you squeeze it right up.  The mechanism doesn't look wonky, so is this normal for these?

  	I also went into Boots to get the magnetised nail polish, but they didn't have any.  The SA checked for me, and apparently our branch isn't getting them    She offered to order them for me, with delivery to branch (they're part of the makeup 3 for 2 offer at the moment), but when she put it through the computer it said that the item was 'too large for store delivery' - really????  She phoned up about it, so they could rectify things, and they suggested she put it through as to be delivered to my home, but not charging me delivery.

  	As I left, we joked about the delivery man struggling up my garden path with this 'large' box containing 3 nail polishes lol.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 21, 2011)

rockin said:


> I collected my lash curlers from House Of Fraser today.  I've just had a look at them and the actual 'clamp' (don't know what else to call it lol) bit looks crooked.  As you close it up, one end is closer to the pad than the other one is, although it will close fully onto the rubber if you squeeze it right up.  The mechanism doesn't look wonky, so is this normal for these?
> 
> I also went into Boots to get the magnetised nail polish, but they didn't have any.  The SA checked for me, and apparently our branch isn't getting them    She offered to order them for me, with delivery to branch (they're part of the makeup 3 for 2 offer at the moment), but when she put it through the computer it said that the item was 'too large for store delivery' - really????  She phoned up about it, so they could rectify things, and they suggested she put it through as to be delivered to my home, but not charging me delivery.
> 
> As I left, we joked about the delivery man struggling up my garden path with this 'large' box containing 3 nail polishes lol.


  	I am thinking you have a dodgy one because i don't remember mine being like that. i shall have a good look in the morning - i'm about to go to bed for an early night!

  	and that is funny about boots. great service that they have done that for you though!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 21, 2011)

Ooh I didn't realise those magnetic nail polishes were available already. Will check them out, but not sure if my Boots has them. Didn't look when I was in Kingston yesterday.


----------



## seabird (Sep 21, 2011)

i want lightscapade when it comes out! but i work full time so won't be able to get to the counter until saturday which by that time no doubt they will have sold out, just to spite me. i have to run the risk of purchasing online i think, and i hope i don't get one with ugly veining/it doesn't shatter in the mail.

  	going to look for the magnetized nail polishes tomorrow after work


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 22, 2011)

seabird said:


> i want lightscapade when it comes out! but i work full time so won't be able to get to the counter until saturday which by that time no doubt they will have sold out, just to spite me. i have to run the risk of purchasing online i think, and i hope i don't get one with ugly veining/it doesn't shatter in the mail.
> 
> going to look for the magnetized nail polishes tomorrow after work


	well i wouldn't woprry about it breaking in the post. it is rare when that happens. i have only had one blush break from mac and i have been ordering for years!


----------



## rockin (Sep 22, 2011)

Ooh, just seen this posted on Facebook by NYX UK

 [h=6]We would like to say a massive welcome to River Island , now official stockists of a range of NYX Cosmetics, including Gigantic Glitter Cream palettes and our Fabulous False Eye Lashes! We  River Island! xxx[/h]


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 22, 2011)

Went to Boots today and they had all the holiday sets out, and I looked at the Frontcover ones (shouldn't have), and there's some really nice palettes/kits! I managed to walk away, but I think I'll go back when they have their shopping event as you normally get lots of points then. Shouldn't have looked really, but I do like my other Frontcover stuff, so I'm sure these are good too.


----------



## rockin (Sep 22, 2011)

I had a quick scout round the gift department yesterday, too.  For once, I find myself able to resist most of the makeup sets because I have so much of it.  The No7 sets nearly always have the same colours in them each time.  I usually go mad in there around Christmas time, and in their sales after Christmas.  I'll definitely try to get there for their special points events, to give my points a healthy boost.  Most of my spending will be on regular stuff this year, though. 

  	I have loads of stuff from previous years, including untouched Ruby & Millie sets, and a huge stash of Soap & Glory (love that stuff).


----------



## rockin (Sep 22, 2011)

Bad news for people who buy their NYX from cocktailcosmetics online.  They have just issued this statement on Facebook

 [h=6]In accordance with the new NYX UK directive for official stockists we have had to unfortunately increase our prices. We will be offering free shipping for UK and Standard airmail as well as the equivalent discount for International Signed For this weekend - 23rd September - 25th September. Please use the code SHIPPING at the checkout to claim this discount.[/h]


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 22, 2011)

rockin said:


> Bad news for people who buy their NYX from cocktailcosmetics online.  They have just issued this statement on Facebook
> 
> [h=6]In accordance with the new NYX UK directive for official stockists we have had to unfortunately increase our prices. We will be offering free shipping for UK and Standard airmail as well as the equivalent discount for International Signed For this weekend - 23rd September - 25th September. Please use the code SHIPPING at the checkout to claim this discount.[/h]


  	love-makeup.co.uk have said the same thing. kinda sucks that the prices are going up. but on the plus side it's great that we can buy from river island - but i guess at the higher price!


----------



## rockin (Sep 22, 2011)

Apparently it won't be all River Island branches, just their Flagship branches (which most likely means we won't get it in Maidstone).  They hope it will eventually be all branches, though


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 22, 2011)

rockin said:


> Apparently it won't be all River Island branches, just their Flagship branches (which most likely means we won't get it in Maidstone).  They hope it will eventually be all branches, though


  	well it certainly won't be lincoln then because our store is tiny!


----------



## AndSparkle (Sep 23, 2011)

Hello 

  	What have I missed? Uni life is hectic lmao.


----------



## rockin (Sep 23, 2011)

Boots have their own video up showing how to use the Magnetized Nail Polish
  	http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1cNHmOCwdu4


----------



## rockin (Sep 23, 2011)

You're gonna LOVE the magnetized nail polish! Mine arrived this morning, and I've tried the purple one.  It has an almost pearly sheen to it when it's done, and just like someone said on one of those reviews the lines do appear to move as you move your nails around in front of your eyes like it has depth to it.  I can't stop looking at them lol.

  	Must get ready to go shopping now, though


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 23, 2011)

Ooh that sounds very cool! I can't wait to try it out, but as I thought, my Boots doesn't stock them, so I'll have to go to Kingston or Guildford next week.



rockin said:


> You're gonna LOVE the magnetized nail polish! Mine arrived this morning, and I've tried the purple one.  It has an almost pearly sheen to it when it's done, and just like someone said on one of those reviews the lines do appear to move as you move your nails around in front of your eyes like it has depth to it.  I can't stop looking at them lol.
> 
> Must get ready to go shopping now, though


----------



## nazia (Sep 23, 2011)

I hope I can get my hands on the Boots magnetic nail polishes! Are they LE?

  	Also, what are your favourite face masks ladies? My skin has been quite dull lately and really needs a brightening boost. I'm fine moisture-wise and not very oily either. Just need to get my glow on!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 23, 2011)

nazia said:


> I hope I can get my hands on the Boots magnetic nail polishes! Are they LE?
> 
> Also, what are your favourite face masks ladies? My skin has been quite dull lately and really needs a brightening boost. I'm fine moisture-wise and not very oily either. Just need to get my glow on!


  	i really like the elemis tri enzyme mask as well as the lush catastrophe cosmetic mask. there a nice lay liz earle one too 

A Taylor Momsen inspired tutorial - todays specktra blog video!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 23, 2011)

The Body Shop 35% off code: FALL35, expired tomorrow (Sat) 9 am!

  	25% off after 9 am until Sunday 9 am with FALL25, then 15% off with FALL15 until Monday 9 am.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 24, 2011)

i think i shall pop to boots today and see if my local one has the magnet polishes. if i buy one then at least i can have a good play!


----------



## Sweetoothj (Sep 25, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> i think i shall pop to boots today and see if my local one has the magnet polishes. if i buy one then at least i can have a good play!



 	You may as well buy 2  and get the 3rd free because they're in the 3 for 2 offer   I got the blue, purple and the green!


----------



## rockin (Sep 25, 2011)

Sweetoothj said:


> You may as well buy 2  and get the 3rd free because they're in the 3 for 2 offer   I got the blue, purple and the green!



 	Those are the colours I got, too   I'm currently wearing the purple, seeing as I'm wearing purple clothing (which I do more often than not).  I would say it's a sort of blackcurrant colour - very pretty.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 25, 2011)

Sweetoothj said:


> You may as well buy 2  and get the 3rd free because they're in the 3 for 2 offer   I got the blue, purple and the green!


  	this is very true. i shall wait until payday so that i can get them all  not long to wait now!!

A Modern Flower NOTD - todays specktra bog post. I used some of the sephora opi polishes - i soooo wish we had sephoras over here still!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 25, 2011)

If anyone's interested in the Nails Inc magnetic polishes, there's a site called Buyapowa http://www.buyapowa.com/deal/34 and you can buy the purple magnetic nail polish for £7. Basically, the more people buy, the cheaper, and now it's at £7 (the best price0, so if you get in quickly, you can grab one for £7 and free p&p. I haven't used the site yet, but Lipglossiping recommended it and I know she's gettting one too. I've placed an order as well.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 25, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> If anyone's interested in the Nails Inc magnetic polishes, there's a site called Buyapowa http://www.buyapowa.com/deal/34 and you can buy the purple magnetic nail polish for £7. Basically, the more people buy, the cheaper, and now it's at £7 (the best price0, so if you get in quickly, you can grab one for £7 and free p&p. I haven't used the site yet, but Lipglossiping recommended it and I know she's gettting one too. I've placed an order as well.


	oh i meant to mention to you that i loved your mad minerals blog post


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 25, 2011)

Aaw, thank you! So nice of you to say that. 



LMD84 said:


> oh i meant to mention to you that i loved your mad minerals blog post


----------



## anita22 (Sep 25, 2011)

Hope everyone had a great weekend!

  	I'm back from Paris, had an amazing trip last week and ate far too much gorgeous French food..!

  	I went shopping with my mum today, she's been very tired and working way too much so I booked her into Bobbi Brown for a makeover. The MA was really lovely and did a super job, mum was so thrilled with it. She ended up getting quite a few products, including the Creamy Concealer and corrector, Powder Pink pot rouge and Sandy Gold cream eyeshadow (all some of my favourite BB products). I got a Sheer Pressed powder and will probably go back for the Ivy shimmer ink, it's an iridescent forest green and just lovely.

  	We also bought some of the Boots 17 magnetised nail polishes for my sister, the smokey teal colour looked absolutely gorgeous. They were 2 for 3, so we also got her the smokey purple and graphite colour too.

  	I also bought the Smashbox AM/PM kit from Debenhams, so now have to be very good for a while - need to save for the MAC Xmas collection!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 25, 2011)

anita22 said:


> Hope everyone had a great weekend!
> 
> I'm back from Paris, had an amazing trip last week and ate far too much gorgeous French food..!
> 
> ...


	that is great that you had a lovely time! and i bet your mum felt great after having her makeup done! sounds like she bought some great products too 

  	And i'm with ya on saving for the holiday collection. There is a mint green mes that looks fabulous!


----------



## anita22 (Sep 25, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> that is great that you had a lovely time! and i bet your mum felt great after having her makeup done! sounds like she bought some great products too
> And i'm with ya on saving for the holiday collection. *There is a mint green mes that looks fabulous!*


  	Mint green MES? I haven't checked the holiday thread in a while, must go and see what I've been missing!

  	Yes, she really enjoyed it. I have to say I really rate Bobbi Brown for their makeovers, the lady was so helpful and explained every step very well.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 25, 2011)

Ooh, just checked the holiday thread, I will be buying those MES for sure! And do you think the glosses are Dazzleglasses?

  	Does anyone know where I can buy those little screwtop jars/containers that you can use for pigments. (Like the ones the Mad Minerals came in - Lou) I've decided I will sell my pigments, just take out a bit and sell the rest. I have so many and I hardly use them, especiallly the big jars, they'd last forever and beyond.


----------



## Alisha1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> *Ooh, just checked the holiday thread, I will be buying those MES for sure! And do you think the glosses are Dazzleglasses?*
> 
> Does anyone know where I can buy those little screwtop jars/containers that you can use for pigments. (Like the ones the Mad Minerals came in - Lou) I've decided I will sell my pigments, just take out a bit and sell the rest. I have so many and I hardly use them, especiallly the big jars, they'd last forever and beyond.


	Baaah! The holiday thread has been updated! I haven't had a chance to come on Specktra for a while so I need to catch up! 


  	I went to Style Birmingham yesterday and I had so much fun! Got sooooo many freebies - definitely going again next year!


----------



## anita22 (Sep 26, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> Baaah! The holiday thread has been updated! I haven't had a chance to come on Specktra for a while so I need to catch up!
> 
> I went to Style Birmingham yesterday and I had so much fun! Got sooooo many freebies - definitely going again next year!


  	I caved and bought the Ivy shimmer ink already! Ahh I am so weak. I ran out of my Bobbi Brown Skin Foundation so I thought I'd better take advantage of the 10% off and 500 bonus points at Debenhams. So I got the gel liner to make it up to 40 pounds. (See how I'm justifying my moment of weakness  here...? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

  	Yes, I'm out of date on the holiday thread too - need to do some catching up! I don't think a full colour story has been posted yet unfortunately


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 26, 2011)

Yep, that's how I get sucked in all the time! I've had a letter from Debenhams about their half price sale and also a 1000 bonus point offer if you spend £50 and pay with your Debenhams Gold Card. I've actually maxed out my credit card for the month, so I ended up paying off some quickly so I can take advantage (teher's alsoa  10% off code, not sure if it works on make up). Even though I said I wouldn't spend more on make up this month!

  	By the way, how does the Bobbi Brown Ivy shimmer ink compare to Mac Ivy fluidline? Thx.



anita22 said:


> Yes, I'm out of date on the holiday thread too - need to do some catching up! I don't think a full colour story has been posted yet unfortunately


----------



## Alisha1 (Sep 26, 2011)

Ivy Shimmer is alot darker than Ivy, they're actually completely different from each other. Ivy shimmer is a forest green with some sparkle (more apparent in the pot) and Ivy is more bright with very little black undertones compared to Ivy shimmer, HTH


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 26, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Ooh, just checked the holiday thread, I will be buying those MES for sure! And do you think the glosses are Dazzleglasses?
> 
> Does anyone know where I can buy those little screwtop jars/containers that you can use for pigments. (Like the ones the Mad Minerals came in - Lou) I've decided I will sell my pigments, just take out a bit and sell the rest. I have so many and I hardly use them, especiallly the big jars, they'd last forever and beyond.


	ebay sells the little jars very cheaply  and let me know what shades you have in case you have one that I don't!!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks, I have found some on eBay. I will have to go through my huge stash, work out what I want to keep less or more of, portion them out and write a list, and then I'll let you know.  I'm keeping some full size ones like Pink Opal and White Gold, but I just don't use a lot of the colours and there's so much, I really need to curb my stash. I'm also working on a blog sale for other items, will let you know when that's gone live.


----------



## LisaOrestea (Sep 27, 2011)

I have had a look around but can't find the release date for the Fall collection.

	I want to go in and grab the bluest Lightscapade they have on launch day haha, but the US didn't get it on the first thursday this time around did they? which made me worry that it won't be when I think it is.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 27, 2011)

In the US it's not always the first Thursday. I'm pretty sure it will be next week for us though.



LisaOrestea said:


> I want to go in and grab the bluest Lightscapade they have on launch day haha, but the US didn't get it on the first thursday this time around did they? which made me worry that it won't be when I think it is.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 27, 2011)

Just saw this one and wow! Want them all! http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2011/09/models-own-beetlejuice-collection.html


----------



## rockin (Sep 27, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Just saw this one and wow! Want them all! http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2011/09/models-own-beetlejuice-collection.html



 	Ooh, nice!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 27, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Just saw this one and wow! Want them all! http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2011/09/models-own-beetlejuice-collection.html


  	oh my goodness! so pretty! who needs opi and china glaze when we have great drug store polishes like this?!


----------



## rockin (Sep 28, 2011)

My Jealousy Wakes and Hocus Pocus arrived at last - the replacements, not the ones originally sent, which seem to have disappeared into the ether


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 28, 2011)

No problem. 

  	I was so happy to read about the Models Own polishes because I was just looking at Scrangie's website and saw these amazing Sally Hansen duo chromes, one of them absolutely gorgeous that you can only find on ebay for £32 or something crazy, so I was quite bummed. Then I saw the MO ones and yay! Probably not the same, but still beautiful. I will buy all 5 of them for sure!




rockin said:


> My Jealousy Wakes and Hocus Pocus arrived at last - the replacements, not the ones originally sent, which seem to have disappeared into the ether


	I am so excited, just had an e-mail from Temptalia that I have won her Post Paradise paint pot giveaway!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I've won Genuine Treasure, Half-Wild, Nubile and Pure Creation! Just how cool is that?


----------



## ilexica (Sep 28, 2011)

Oooh well done Anita!

	I really love those MO duochromes - hoping it'll be in one of their multi buy deals.


----------



## rockin (Sep 28, 2011)

Oh wow, congratulations!!!!



  	On my way back from dance class today, I popped into Superdrug and got the new Barry M foil polishes and the gold shimmery crackle.  Neither branch had had the purple crackle delivered yet for some reason.  I also spotted the new Molten Metal eyeshadow duo on the Sleek stand - I hadn't even known it was coming out!  Whereas the last one was sort of gold and bronze shadows, this is  Steel and Ash.

  	Boots 17 have new crackles too - a beautiful purple and one which has gold glitter in what looks like black.  I'd be interested to see what that one looks like on.


----------



## Alisha1 (Sep 28, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> I am so excited, just had an e-mail from Temptalia that I have won her Post Paradise paint pot giveaway!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 	Congrats! Thats so cool! I seriously should start entering more comps - usually I don't bother cause the chances are so slim! Hope you enjoy your goodies


----------



## Alisha1 (Sep 28, 2011)

rockin said:


> My Jealousy Wakes and Hocus Pocus arrived at last - the replacements, not the ones originally sent, which seem to have disappeared into the ether


	Don't you just love jealousy wakes! I actually prefer it to the other 3 shadows from the bloggers collection that I CP'd! 


  	I hate having no money for makeup! I'm only getting like 6 items from the two collections that are coming out next week  I'm trying to avoid the forums cause I don't want people to rave about products I can't try! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL Anyways hope everyone is well and enjoying the weather


----------



## LisaOrestea (Sep 28, 2011)

Ahh ok then. I don't normally pay attention to the U.S release dates but I am pretty desperate to get a nice LC  thank you!

	Those Models Own polishes look gorgeous!


----------



## fleur de lis (Sep 28, 2011)

ASOS are currently having a sale, with up to 35% off beauty. There are some pretty good deals on NARS stuff!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 29, 2011)

fleur de lis said:


> ASOS are currently having a sale, with up to 35% off beauty. There are some pretty good deals on NARS stuff!


  	thanks goodness i get paid tomorrow!


----------



## rockin (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm a lucky girl too 

  	Today in the post I received a free L'Oreal GlamShine Fresh in 'Aqua Watermelon'.  I was one of the 1,000 names drawn at random from a recent draw


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 29, 2011)

rockin said:


> I'm a lucky girl too
> 
> Today in the post I received a free L'Oreal GlamShine Fresh in 'Aqua Watermelon'.  I was one of the 1,000 names drawn at random from a recent draw


  	awesome! you guys are all so lucky! maybe i should enter a competition and see if the luck comes my way too!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 29, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> awesome! you guys are all so lucky! maybe i should enter a competition and see if the luck comes my way too!


  Well they do say you have a much better chance of winning blog competitions than any other ones. Although not sure that applies to Temptalia as there were 1700+ entries. I trully was lucky there! Hope she sends them quickly, so I know I have them and don't have to worry about them selling out. I do worry a lot, lol.  I just got my Garnier BB cream samples today, but I actually bought a full size one last week. I'm wearing it today and it's okay. I can't see that it's a miracle product, in fact it's pretty much melted off my face by now, but then what wouldn't? It's been so hot here today.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 29, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> I just got my Garnier BB cream samples today, but I actually bought a full size one last week. I'm wearing it today and it's okay. I can't see that it's a miracle product, in fact it's pretty much melted off my face by now, but then what wouldn't? It's been so hot here today.


  	well not to worry you but she says she takes about 6-8 weeks so i wouldn't expect them soon. but equally she could just say that due to postage delays so people don;t start pestering her after just one week and such - you know how impatient some people can be!

  	and i really like the bb cream. for me it's a product to wear when i don't want to wear makeup but equally don't want to look completely scary! set it with a msf natural and i swear you will fall in love!   and yes it has been crazy hot here! i actually bought an ice lolly on my lunch break! not the healthiest thing but i couldn't resist - it was a twister and i love them! 

  	also this morning i posted up all the holiday stuff so take a look - Anitacska you will love the mes!!!

All it takes is a Hint of Sapphire - todays specktra blog post


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 29, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> well not to worry you but she says she takes about 6-8 weeks so i wouldn't expect them soon. but equally she could just say that due to postage delays so people don;t start pestering her after just one week and such - you know how impatient some people can be!
> 
> and i really like the bb cream. for me it's a product to wear when i don't want to wear makeup but equally don't want to look completely scary! set it with a msf natural and i swear you will fall in love!   and yes it has been crazy hot here! i actually bought an ice lolly on my lunch break! not the healthiest thing but i couldn't resist - it was a twister and i love them!
> 
> ...


  Yeah, I saw! In fact I went on Musings of a Muse first and saw that she had all the pictures up, so I then checked out the thread. I will definitely get the MES, that green one is really pretty isn't it? And I'm really excited about Pleasure Principle dazzleglass. I once tried to buy one on eBay and I was sold a fake one.  But now I will finally have one!   Oh my Nails Inc purple magnetic nail polish that I bought on Buyapowa for £7 came yesterday, but I haven't had the chance to use it yet. I tried to buy some of the 17 once, but the Boots I went to (in Staines) didn't have them either. Really eed to go to Kingston or Guildford next, but I think that will be next Thursday now.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 29, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Oh my Nails Inc purple magnetic nail polish that I bought on Buyapowa for £7 came yesterday, but I haven't had the chance to use it yet. I tried to buy some of the 17 once, but the Boots I went to (in Staines) didn't have them either. Really eed to go to Kingston or Guildford next, but I think that will be next Thursday now.


  	the minty green is stupidly pretty! mac have never done one like that before and i am looking forward to it! i can't wait to wear it over rollickin paint pot! and that is so great you can finally get pleasure principle!! you must be very happy! 

  	i shall be buying the 17 ones online because sadly they are not in the stores in my city! boo!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 29, 2011)

hey guys!  It looks like we won't be getting the Urban Decay nail polish kit that the states have.  I have been speaking to the PR lady and she has kindly sent me through details for the holiday kits and that is not listed.  However on the plus side she is sending me some of the products to review and use in videos so I will be able to let you know what products are worth saving for! I am particularly interested in the stardust glosses!


----------



## rockin (Sep 29, 2011)

There were a whole pile of Urban Decay nail polish sets in our House Of Fraser last week, right next to the tins with butterflies on.  I was looking for the little eyeliner pencil sets that are supposed to be coming out, and when I asked the SA she told me she hadn't seen them on the list they got recently.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 29, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> hey guys!  It looks like we won't be getting the Urban Decay nail polish kit that the states have.  I have been speaking to the PR lady and she has kindly sent me through details for the holiday kits and that is not listed.  However on the plus side she is sending me some of the products to review and use in videos so I will be able to let you know what products are worth saving for! I am particularly interested in the stardust glosses!





rockin said:


> There were a whole pile of Urban Decay nail polish sets in our House Of Fraser last week, right next to the tins with butterflies on.  I was looking for the little eyeliner pencil sets that are supposed to be coming out, and when I asked the SA she told me she hadn't seen them on the list they got recently.


  Oh thank goodness! Lou, you scared me there for a moment! I want that nail polish set! I actually thought we weren't getting the Mariposa eyeshadow palette as it's supposed to be Sephora exclusive, so I'm off to order it from HoF! They have a 10% off beauty event right now by the way!


----------



## LisaOrestea (Sep 30, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Oh my Nails Inc purple magnetic nail polish that I bought on Buyapowa for £7 came yesterday, but I haven't had the chance to use it yet. I tried to buy some of the 17 once, but the Boots I went to (in Staines) didn't have them either. Really eed to go to Kingston or Guildford next, but I think that will be next Thursday now.


	Guildford doesn't have them yet  I keep checking. I'll let you know as soon as they do though


----------



## rockin (Sep 30, 2011)

According to the SAs in my local Boots, who checked for me, only 70 branches will be getting the magnetized nail polishes.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 30, 2011)

LisaOrestea said:


> Guildford doesn't have them yet  I keep checking. I'll let you know as soon as they do though


  Oh that's a bummer. I don't understand why only 70 branches as well? I thought about ordering online, but now even the store collection isn't free unless you order for £25 and I really don't need anything else from Boots right now. Will check Kingstoin next week though and see if they have it.


----------



## rockin (Sep 30, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Oh that's a bummer. I don't understand why only 70 branches as well? I thought about ordering online, but now even the store collection isn't free unless you order for £25 and I really don't need anything else from Boots right now. Will check Kingstoin next week though and see if they have it.



 	It says on their website that delivery to branch is free if you spend £20 or more.  The SAs in my Boots weren't aware of a minimum spend.

  	If you phone Boots Customer Services, they should be able to tell you which branches near you stock a particular product.  Does seem a bit unfair to charge for delivery to branch if it's their fault the branch doesn't stock it


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 30, 2011)

rockin said:


> It says on their website that delivery to branch is free if you spend £20 or more.  The SAs in my Boots weren't aware of a minimum spend.
> 
> If you phone Boots Customer Services, they should be able to tell you which branches near you stock a particular product.  Does seem a bit unfair to charge for delivery to branch if it's their fault the branch doesn't stock it


  Yeah okay, £20, but still, it's too much because I don't want anything else right now. Never mind, I'm not that fussed, I haven't even tried my Nails Inc magnetic polish, maybe I'll hate it anyway, lol.


----------



## rockin (Sep 30, 2011)

Official17 have been tweeting about the magnetized nail polish, so I asked about the availability issue.  This is what they said:


  	 		"they were just pre launched in our top 70 stores, will be launched in more and more boots stores over next couple of months"

 	 		so keep an eye out - we might get them in our local branches yet 

 	 		Off to Sainsburys now, in the heat


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 30, 2011)

rockin said:


> Official17 have been tweeting about the magnetized nail polish, so I asked about the availability issue.  This is what they said:
> 
> 
> "they were just pre launched in our top 70 stores, will be launched in more and more boots stores over next couple of months"
> ...


	weirdly after being told my boots were not getting them - i saw them on the shelf today! so i bought the green, blue and purple and have tried them out already on a finger! they are very cool and i am lookimg forward to playing with them! i feel like the thicker the coat the more defined the pattern is.


----------



## MichaelaLou (Sep 30, 2011)

I emailed MAC about when the collection comes online (fall colour) and they said between the* first and third* so more than likely before tuesday if they where telling the truth


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 1, 2011)

MichaelaLou said:


> I emailed MAC about when the collection comes online (fall colour) and they said between the* first and third* so more than likely before tuesday if they where telling the truth


  	how random! i shall be checking the site from today onwards then - but i am hoping it doesn't come online today because i shall be busy at work!!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 1, 2011)

MichaelaLou said:


> I emailed MAC about when the collection comes online (fall colour) and they said between the* first and third* so more than likely before tuesday if they where telling the truth


  It probably will be the Monday then, they often bring them forward like that. Doubt it that anything would happen on Sunday.


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 1, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> It probably will be the Monday then, they often bring them forward like that. Doubt it that anything would happen on Sunday.


	monday would be good because i am off work and will be going food shopping very early and then home cleaning for the rest of the day 

An unlikely duo - todays specktra blog post


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 1, 2011)

Has anyone tried the magnetic polishes yet? I've just painted my nails with the Nails Inc one (purple) and I have to say, it's really frustrating, I kept touching my nail with the magnet. Also the patterns don't seem very even, some nails are only half done. Plus the top coat messed up the pattern a bit, I guess I should've waited for it to dry more, but it's 10.30 already. I don't know if it's worth all the hassle, maybe it takes practise.


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 2, 2011)

i had a go trying mine out and i hit my nail once. it was a little annoying because it messed the pattern up. i also think the thicker the coat the more obvious the pattern is. i shall be filming me using them today at some point so i shall see how it goes! i shall make sure i wait for a little while to apply top coat!


----------



## anita22 (Oct 2, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Has anyone tried the magnetic polishes yet? I've just painted my nails with the Nails Inc one (purple) and I have to say, it's really frustrating, I kept touching my nail with the magnet. Also the patterns don't seem very even, some nails are only half done. Plus the top coat messed up the pattern a bit, I guess I should've waited for it to dry more, but it's 10.30 already. I don't know if it's worth all the hassle, maybe it takes practise.


	I bought the 17 smokey teal one yesterday, I had a go on a couple of nails just to try it out and it worked alright. I don't know about the Nails Inc ones, but the 17 ones have a little plastic thing on top that rests on your finger to help you get the magnet in the right place each time and not touch your nail. I think I still need a little practice but so far it did not seem like too much of a disaster.


  	Does anyone know if MAC Face and Body foundation is available only at freestanding stores? I went by my counter yesteray to look for it but couldn't see it (counter was being mobbed with people so did not stay around long enough to ask!). I ended up getting a Lancome foundation instead, but would still like to try the F&B at some point...


  	Hope everyone's enjoying the sunshine!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 2, 2011)

Yes, the Nails Inc ones have the little plastic thingy. I still managed to touch my nails with the magnet. Maybe it's just me. Also I noticed that if the polish was not even (which is pretty hard to do with one coat), then the pattern didn't come out even, it only shows on the slightly higher bits (like if I managed to do two strokes in one place and there's more nail polish there, the pattern will be there only). Does this make sense? It sort of looks cool, but I'm still not convinced. I will try the 17 ones if I manage to buy some and compare, maybe the formula is better, since the Nails Inc glitter crackle ones were a fail, it wouldn't surprise me if a cheaper brand was once again better than Nails Inc. Thankfully I only paid £7 for this through Buyapowa.


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 2, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Yes, the Nails Inc ones have the little plastic thingy. I still managed to touch my nails with the magnet. Maybe it's just me. Also I noticed that if the polish was not even (which is pretty hard to do with one coat), then the pattern didn't come out even, it only shows on the slightly higher bits (like if I managed to do two strokes in one place and there's more nail polish there, the pattern will be there only). Does this make sense? It sort of looks cool, but I'm still not convinced. I will try the 17 ones if I manage to buy some and compare, maybe the formula is better, since the Nails Inc glitter crackle ones were a fail, it wouldn't surprise me if a cheaper brand was once again better than Nails Inc. Thankfully I only paid £7 for this through Buyapowa.


  	The only issue I have right now is that the polish chips really easily. I painted my nails about 6 hours ago and have a small chip  I'm a little annoyed at that


----------



## anita22 (Oct 2, 2011)

Currently trying my bestest to resist buying *this*...  http://www.spacenk.co.uk/product/makeup/palettes/classic+chic+colour+collection+.do


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 2, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> The only issue I have right now is that the polish chips really easily. I painted my nails about 6 hours ago and have a small chip  I'm a little annoyed at that


  Yeah, the Nails Inc one has chipped on me in a few places within less than 24 hours. 


anita22 said:


> Currently trying my bestest to resist buying *this*... http://www.spacenk.co.uk/product/makeup/palettes/classic+chic+colour+collection+.do


  Ooh, pretty!  I have this and I really love it, both the blushes and the eyeshadows. http://www.spacenk.co.uk/product/makeup/palettes/silk+road+palette.do  Oh and I was really lucky to have picked this up on eBay for less than half the price (very very slightly used): http://www.spacenk.co.uk/product/shop+by+brand/chantecaille/200007502+the+new+classic+palette.do


----------



## anita22 (Oct 2, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Ooh, pretty!  I have this and I really love it, both the blushes and the eyeshadows. http://www.spacenk.co.uk/product/makeup/palettes/silk+road+palette.do Oh and I was really lucky to have picked this up on eBay for less than half the price (very very slightly used): http://www.spacenk.co.uk/product/shop+by+brand/chantecaille/200007502+the+new+classic+palette.do


  Yes, I have the Silk Road palette too - it's so lovely. I wore it a lot to work in spring, it's just soft and pretty and not too OTT. Love the Chantecaille palette - I always like the look of their palettes but they are so extortionately priced. That was quite a bargain you got!


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 2, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Oh and I was really lucky to have picked this up on eBay for less than half the price (very very slightly used): http://www.spacenk.co.uk/product/shop+by+brand/chantecaille/200007502+the+new+classic+palette.do


	wow!! to get it less than half price is awesome! really nice shades too!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 2, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> wow! that seems really good value for all that you get! i have never used any laura mercier items before and it seems like a nice starter kit
> 
> wow!! to get it less than half price is awesome! really nice shades too!


  Chantecaille is always much much cheaper on eBay because nobody in their right mind would pay £75+ for their palettes and powders, lol. I did once, but not since, I have managed to snag an 8 colour palette once for something like 30 quid. Worth keeping an eye out for them if you're interested.


----------



## MichaelaLou (Oct 2, 2011)

Lucky it didnt come on today then! Im wondering if she got it wrong though, because the free delivery is until midnight tommorrow, so would they launch a new collectio and have free delivery too?



LMD84 said:


> how random! i shall be checking the site from today onwards then - but i am hoping it doesn't come online today because i shall be busy at work!!


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 2, 2011)

MichaelaLou said:


> Lucky it didnt come on today then! Im wondering if she got it wrong though, because the free delivery is until midnight tommorrow, so would they launch a new collectio and have free delivery too?



 	i'm not sure. to be honest i usually get free delivery because i always order over £50 worth of stuff!


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 2, 2011)

it's on debenhams people!!!! go go go!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks Lou! I've ordered 2 Lightscapades and Ash Violet fluidline. Most stuff isn't up yet, no lipsticks, no pigments, no paintpots and mattenes (Posh Paradise) and no Seasonally Supreme. But yay, got Lightscapade. I will go to Kingston on Thusday to check out the eyeshadows and some other stuff in person, and will also continue ordering from Debenhams when it all comes online.   Oh and by the way, Debenhams are giving 750 bonus points for orders over £50! (Which is all very well, but it would be nice if I could spend my £100+ worth of points, since Debenhams only converts £15 worth each month, it will take me ages to get through it all. Bit annoying really.)


----------



## rockin (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks, Lou.  I've placed an order for Lightscapade (wanted a backup as I've been afraid to use mine in case I ran out), 3 eyeshadows and a couple of other bits.  I was hoping Posh Paradise might have been up too, but not as yet, and no pigments either.   I don't have a Debenhams card, but  got free postage and I went through TopCashBack for 3% cashback, which I wouldn't have got through MAC.  I also used my House Of Fraser credit card, so will get points on that as well - every little helps!


----------



## ilexica (Oct 3, 2011)

It sold out literally as my order was going through. So gutted


----------



## rockin (Oct 3, 2011)

ilexica said:


> It sold out literally as my order was going through. So gutted


   Wow, that was fast!  Hopefully they will re-stock, but MAC have yet to put it up on their site, as have Selfridges, so keep stalking.  I'm now waiting for the pigments and Posh Paradise to come online


----------



## ilexica (Oct 3, 2011)

rockin said:


> Wow, that was fast! Hopefully they will re-stock, but MAC have yet to put it up on their site, as have Selfridges, so keep stalking. I'm now waiting for the pigments and Posh Paradise to come online


	Oh, I know  I was just upset because I was ordering an Illamasqua lipgloss too to get free postage - if I order from anywhere else, I'll have to either get something I don't want, or pay postage.

  	(I'm just feeling a little grumpier than usual, because I found out this morning that work screwed up and I'm not getting paid this month, so my little treat is going to have to be littler than expected!).


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 3, 2011)

ilexica said:


> Oh, I know  I was just upset because I was ordering an Illamasqua lipgloss too to get free postage - if I order from anywhere else, I'll have to either get something I don't want, or pay postage.
> 
> (I'm just feeling a little grumpier than usual, because I found out this morning that work screwed up and I'm not getting paid this month, so my little treat is going to have to be littler than expected!).


  	oh wow - that's really bad. can they not do a pay out to you? that is what my company does and others that i have worked for. if they messed up you shouldn't be without pay for a month!

  	also inglot now have a uk site you can order from! so hubby has been instructed to get a 5 shadow palette for my birthday  the shadows are only £4.50 each!!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 3, 2011)

ilexica said:


> It sold out literally as my order was going through. So gutted


  Bloody hell, that was fast! I hope they restock!   If anyone needs me to pick up a Lightscapade, I'm going to the counter on Thursday morning, so will happily do it. Obviously there'll be some postage cost involved, but I guess it would be still better than no LC.


----------



## ilexica (Oct 3, 2011)

Lou - fortunately my 'pay' (I'm at a university) comes from three different sources, and I got one of those on time, so I can cope! The rest will be deferred until next month, so that's OK. And I had a bloody good moan at my departmental manager so I think that might prevent the problem from happening in future.

  	Anita - I'm hoping to do the same, get to MAC before work on Thursday. I'm trying to look up the opening hours now! It will all be fine, I am sure


----------



## MichaelaLou (Oct 3, 2011)

My two lighscapades have been dispatched!


----------



## MichaelaLou (Oct 3, 2011)

Im so jelaous of you girls who can go to a mac store/counter. The closest one for me is a 3 hour drive, and i dont even drive! when i went on holiday to mexico though, there was a MAC store and i felt like i was in heaven


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 3, 2011)

MichaelaLou said:


> Im so jelaous of you girls who can go to a mac store/counter. The closest one for me is a 3 hour drive, and i dont even drive! when i went on holiday to mexico though, there was a MAC store and i felt like i was in heaven


  	i don;t have a mac store that i can get to either. my nearest is nottingham which is an hour away and due to me working most days (soon to be 6 days a week again  ) i never have time to go there on my day off.


----------



## Eleentje (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi ladies!
  	Finally managed to find some time to pop on Specktra only to get overwhelmed with all the new information!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	I can't believe the stuff went up on Debenhams website even before Mac's one :S
  	Not all items seem to be up though? I don't see any PP paintpots, mattenes nor Fall colour pigments.Or have they all completely sold out?
  	Surely not?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




	I didnt manage to go shopping last weekend, when I was in London, but checked out Boots at the airport, but they didnt have any magnetized no17 polishes. Now I know why. Shame about them being a bit disappointing in quality and ease of application. Then it is definitely not for me, as I have very little patience with nail polish application in general, and these magnetized ones seem like hard work.


----------



## beautyfiend (Oct 3, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> it's on debenhams people!!!! go go go!


	What the?!? Why is LS on sale at debenhams online before it's available on the Mac website... I don't understand.

  	I emailed Mac over the weekend asking when the collection launches online and I got a reply today saying it would be Wednesday?! Would this mean on Wednesday morning at midnight (I've never ordered online before as my store is not even a mile away) ?


----------



## beautyfiend (Oct 3, 2011)

gah sorry for the spam internet went funny!


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 3, 2011)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Eleentje* 



		 			Hi ladies!
 		 			Finally managed to find some time to pop on Specktra only to get overwhelmed with all the new information!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 		 			I can't believe the stuff went up on Debenhams website even before Mac's one :S
 		 			Not all items seem to be up though? I don't see any PP paintpots, mattenes nor Fall colour pigments.Or have they all completely sold out?
 		 			Surely not?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 		 			I didnt manage to go shopping last weekend, when I was in London, but checked out Boots at the airport, but they didnt have any magnetized no17 polishes. Now I know why. Shame about them being a bit disappointing in quality and ease of application. Then it is definitely not for me, as I have very little patience with nail polish application in general, and these magnetized ones seem like hard work.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 	to be honest i am really dissapointed. today i had about 4 nails totally peel off!! and i can't even say i was at work which usually gives me chips. i was at home - sure i did some house work and went food shopping... but nothing that should have made nails peel off!! my review will be up later this week and sadly i don't feel it will be a great one 


  	Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *beautyfiend* 



		 			What the?!? Why is LS on sale at debenhams online before it's available on the Mac website... I don't understand.

 		 			I emailed Mac over the weekend asking when the collection launches online and I got a reply today saying it would be Wednesday?! Would this mean on Wednesday morning at midnight (I've never ordered online before as my store is not even a mile away) ?



  	i think debs had a glitch in the system perhaps?




 	Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *beautyfiend* 



		 			I emailed mac over the weekend asking when the fall collection is released on the website and got a reply today saying on Wednesday. Does this mean Tuesday night at 11:59pm or later on in the day on Wednesday? I've never had to stay up for a collection before as my Mac is right around the corner but I can't risk not getting one so I'd like to get one online just incase!



	i think it will be online tomorrow if i am honest so keep an eye out then. and sometimes collections go online first thing in the morning like 9-10am but more often it is in the afternoon.


----------



## Eleentje (Oct 3, 2011)

Hmm, what's with the strange dates this time, Mac?
  	Wednesday sounds a bit strange. Normally collections go up on Mac UK website in the early afternoon onTuesday, around 1 pm or so.


----------



## beautyfiend (Oct 3, 2011)

Eleentje said:


> Hmm, what's with the strange dates this time, Mac?
> Wednesday sounds a bit strange. Normally collections go up on Mac UK website in the early afternoon onTuesday, around 1 pm or so.


 
	Wow, I'm glad I've been stalking the fall colour threads on here then, if I missed out thanks to the mac lady online I'd be mighty annoyed. I just don't get why there is so much mystery over the date/time. I mean how hard is it to specify a date??


----------



## LisaOrestea (Oct 3, 2011)

Oh wow, that sold out fast. I'm grabbing mine from a counter though so I can hand pick it 

	I was in London today doing a photo shoot and I found the Magnet nail polishes (17) in the Liverpool Street Station store. I haven't tried it out yet but I'll report back when I do.

	I picked up one of the Rimmel Kate Moss signature lipsticks as well. I got shade 03 because I was hoping it would be a dupe for The Faerie Glen (my everyday lipstick....which has nearly run out :'() and it is SO close that I can barely tell the difference. It smells really nice and fruity too! I might have to pick up a couple more of these because I'm really impressed with the quality!


----------



## rockin (Oct 3, 2011)

I do hope the collections don't go up on Wednesday, as I'm out from 10am until maybe 1:30pm that day.  Fingers crossed it will be Tuesday morning!


----------



## banana1234 (Oct 3, 2011)

dammit i missed lightscapade on debenhams, looks like im going to have to check the mac website at work tomorrow on lunch, i hope i dont miss it on there too, if not i'lll have to beg one of you lovelies for a cp from a store!


----------



## pippa! (Oct 3, 2011)

lightscapade's up on the mac website now!! checked on a whim since i'm nowhere near a comp tomorrow and luckily it was up


----------



## anita22 (Oct 3, 2011)

yup, I just checked too and it's there. I will pass though, I have several MSF's and never use them :\


----------



## rockin (Oct 3, 2011)

Looks like it's all up on the MAC website now.  Rare Exotic is 'coming soon' though


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 3, 2011)

i just ordered the rest of my bits  yay!


----------



## beautyfiend (Oct 4, 2011)

I've just ordered two lightscapades, yay! So lucky I checked this morning seeing as the email-a-mac-artist told me it was being launched online TOMORROW. Gah I know I've only just placed the order but hurry up Mr Postman!!!!


----------



## ilexica (Oct 4, 2011)

Just ordered one, hurray! So pleased about the free shipping too. Happy happy!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 4, 2011)

So annoying Debenhams still doesn't have the rest of the stuff up, I really wanted to order them today.  Well, Seasonaly Supreme is up now, but I want 3 pigments, Fusion Pink l/s and also a couple of mattenes as well as 2 Sheen Supremes, so I'm not going to place an order just for the two. I want another 750 bonus points.  I guess if it doesn't go up on Debenhams, I will just buy stuff at the counter, it's not the end of the world, but still annoying...

  	Is anyone getting the Art of Powder things? £34.50 each! Don't think so.


----------



## charlotte366 (Oct 4, 2011)

I was going to skip, I never had an original, but I just caved and grabed one from the mac website, also ordered the delisioucly forbidden mattene, wanted rare exotic too, but is it still listed as coming soon, decided to check out for fear of lighscapade selling out. Will grab rare exotic from the counter on Saturday if I can.

  	The free delivery is still on the mac site too, I added just the MSF to my basket and it came up saying I qualified, I hope I won't be dissappointed with Lightscapade. I love blonde, readhead, refined and perfect topping, hope is falls into that category!


----------



## charlotte366 (Oct 4, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> So annoying Debenhams still doesn't have the rest of the stuff up, I really wanted to order them today.  Well, Seasonaly Supreme is up now, but I want 3 pigments, Fusion Pink l/s and also a couple of mattenes as well as 2 Sheen Supremes, so I'm not going to place an order just for the two. I want another 750 bonus points.  I guess if it doesn't go up on Debenhams, I will just buy stuff at the counter, it's not the end of the world, but still annoying...
> 
> Is anyone getting the Art of Powder things? £34.50 each! Don't think so.


 
	I don't think they look that nice, not £34.50 nice anyway, now if they looked like marine life, or a guerlain powder  or the lancome ltd ed fall blush, then maybe, but I think MAC missed the mark with these?


----------



## charlotte366 (Oct 4, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> i just ordered the rest of my bits  yay!


 
	what did you get?


----------



## rockin (Oct 4, 2011)

Beauty Advent Calender anyone?

  	http://styleandthensome.wordpress.com/2011/10/04/get-it-before-it-sells-out-the-lancome-luxury-advent-calendar/


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 4, 2011)

It's a bit pricey at £80. I'm sure it's good value and all, but I certainly don't need it. 



rockin said:


> Beauty Advent Calender anyone?
> 
> http://styleandthensome.wordpress.com/2011/10/04/get-it-before-it-sells-out-the-lancome-luxury-advent-calendar/


----------



## rockin (Oct 4, 2011)

It's not something I'd buy, either, as it's so expensive.  I've bought myself a chocolate Advent Calendar this year, though, as I always find myself wanting chocolate when I see the kids have theirs, and thought this year I'd treat myself


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 4, 2011)

I usually buy one for my husband and me, because there's usually an offer and I have to buy 4 to make use of it, so he and I each get to open one window every other day. 



rockin said:


> It's not something I'd buy, either, as it's so expensive.  I've bought myself a chocolate Advent Calendar this year, though, as I always find myself wanting chocolate when I see the kids have theirs, and thought this year I'd treat myself


  	On Debenhams there's also Waveline fluidline as well as Ash Violet. I thought it was supposed to be Blacktrack with this collection. They're also calling ti Cindy Sherman Midnight Blue Fluidline. Hmm.


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 4, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> I usually buy one for my husband and me, because there's usually an offer and I have to buy 4 to make use of it, so he and I each get to open one window every other day.
> 
> On Debenhams there's also Waveline fluidline as well as Ash Violet. I thought it was supposed to be Blacktrack with this collection. They're also calling ti Cindy Sherman Midnight Blue Fluidline. Hmm.


	maybe they messed up with the names?!

Give me a yodel! - todays specktra blog post


----------



## rockin (Oct 4, 2011)

I was confused by Debenhams calling it Cindy Sherman Midnight Blue Fluidline too, so I ordered that one via the MAC site instead.  They only had one Fluidline showing on Debenhams at that time, and they didn't say whether it was Ash Violet or not.  The part of the collection the Fluidline is in is called Midnight Blue, so perhaps they got confused?


  	Last night my daughter made me laugh.  She has been invited to a Halloween party at her Young Carers' Club, and innocently asked me if I had any red lipstick. Um, duh!!  I asked her whether she wanted bright red, dark red, brown-red, blue-red or yellow-red.  She laughed too, when she realised what she had said


----------



## charlotte366 (Oct 4, 2011)

Lightscapade is now sold out on the mac site!


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 4, 2011)

charlotte366 said:


> Lightscapade is now sold out on the mac site!


	i'm shocked it lasted so long to be honest! maybe everybody snapped up debenhams stock yesterday! now we just have to play the waiting game until our goodies get delivered!


----------



## lovesongx (Oct 4, 2011)

I ordered 2x Lightscapades and a Porcelain Pink today on my lunch, thank god for iPhones and 3G!!


----------



## jadangel2001 (Oct 4, 2011)

LisaOrestea said:


> Oh wow, that sold out fast. I'm grabbing mine from a counter though so I can hand pick it I was in London today doing a photo shoot and I found the Magnet nail polishes (17) in the Liverpool Street Station store. I haven't tried it out yet but I'll report back when I do.I picked up one of the Rimmel Kate Moss signature lipsticks as well. I got shade 03 because I was hoping it would be a dupe for The Faerie Glen (my everyday lipstick....which has nearly run out :'() and it is SO close that I can barely tell the difference. It smells really nice and fruity too! I might have to pick up a couple more of these because I'm really impressed with the quality!


	They had no testers for the Kate lipsticks in Superdrug today so I didn't get one...did get 2 of the eyeshadow sets that look like Union Jacks though and they are gorgeous!


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 4, 2011)

lovesongx said:


> I ordered 2x Lightscapades and a Porcelain Pink today on my lunch, thank god for iPhones and 3G!!


  	i can't remember what i did before my iphone! lol!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm so annoyed with Debenhams still not having half the stuff up. There's so much more I want to order, but there's no point in ordering from Mac now, I'll go to the counter on Thursday anyway. Still I'd like to make use of the bonus points offer at Debenhams.  I've chosen 3 Sheen Supremes, but they don't add up to £50, so I need one more thing, but still no paint pots, no mattenes, no Fusion Pink l/s.  Come on Debenhams!!!


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 4, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> I'm so annoyed with Debenhams still not having half the stuff up. There's so much more I want to order, but there's no point in ordering from Mac now, I'll go to the counter on Thursday anyway. Still I'd like to make use of the bonus points offer at Debenhams.  I've chosen 3 Sheen Supremes, but they don't add up to £50, so I need one more thing, but still no paint pots, no mattenes, no Fusion Pink l/s.  Come on Debenhams!!!


	to think they were the first to have the collection pages up you'd think they would actually manage to have everything up by now! oh dear!


----------



## Eleentje (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm with you, Anita!
  	I can't order from Mac website because of a foreign cc, so I have to wait until Debs will put the rest of the stuff up *le sigh*


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 4, 2011)

I know, right?! How stupid to have only put half of it up. At least I have two Lightscapades and Ash Violet fluidline to come in the meantime.



Eleentje said:


> I'm with you, Anita!
> I can't order from Mac website because of a foreign cc, so I have to wait until Debs will put the rest of the stuff up *le sigh*


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 4, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> I know, right?! How stupid to have only put half of it up. At least I have two Lightscapades and Ash Violet fluidline to come in the meantime.
> 
> I keep checking all the time, so I'll give you a shout when it's up. Did you manage to order Lightscapade yesterday?


	yeah i managed to buy two of them so i am happy


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 4, 2011)

Cool. I hope they come tomorrow, that way if neither has blue veining I can (hopefully) pick one up at the counter on Thursday. Might just do it anyway, cause I'm greedy, lol.



LMD84 said:


> yeah i managed to buy two of them so i am happy


----------



## banana1234 (Oct 4, 2011)

i just got one lightscapade at like 1.30 am last night lol!

  	i got 3 paint pots though

  	i've been naughty and bought two chanel illusion d'ombres or whatever they're called the past week, so i felt guilty 

  	where do you buy your make up forever paint pot type things from lou?


----------



## Sweetoothj (Oct 4, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> So annoying Debenhams still doesn't have the rest of the stuff up, I really wanted to order them today.  Well, Seasonaly Supreme is up now, but I want 3 pigments, Fusion Pink l/s and also a couple of mattenes as well as 2 Sheen Supremes, so I'm not going to place an order just for the two. I want another 750 bonus points.  I guess if it doesn't go up on Debenhams, I will just buy stuff at the counter, it's not the end of the world, but still annoying...
> 
> *Is anyone getting the Art of Powder things? £34.50 each! Don't think so.*


	Yes! I decided to treat myself to the graffiti one as I plan to milk my birthday treats to the end of this week lol!!

  	I went to Marrakesh for a few days and got back today.  On my way out at Gatwick I went to the Mac counter there and had a nice chat and general winge with the sales assistant about the BB Cream and how these things never rarely available for our darker and black skins from launch....(look how long Touche Eclat was out before they bothered to extend the shades) anyway I had lots of time to kill so we had a play with the eye shadows and she recommended me the Bare Study paint pot as a base and then I got the Chanel Inimitable Intense Volume Length Curl Separation mascara in Purple and the Sparkling Satins quad all tax free 

  	Hope you guys have been enjoying the weather


----------



## lovesongx (Oct 4, 2011)

Eleentje said:


> I'm with you, Anita!
> I can't order from Mac website because of a foreign cc, so I have to wait until Debs will put the rest of the stuff up *le sigh*



 	MAC UK accept Paypal now, could that work for you?


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 4, 2011)

I ended up ordering the 3 Sheen Supremes and Waveline fluidline in the end, hoping the rest of the stuff will be up on Debenhams tomorrow, so I can grab everything.


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 5, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> I ended up ordering the 3 Sheen Supremes and Waveline fluidline in the end, hoping the rest of the stuff will be up on Debenhams tomorrow, so I can grab everything.


  	i hope the items are online today for you!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 5, 2011)

Porcelain Pink is back on the Debenhams website, but Lightscapade is still showing as out of stock. Nothing else has been added, grr! I e-mailed them yesterday about this, but haven't heard back yet. Now just hoping at least my Lightscapades come today.


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 5, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Porcelain Pink is back on the Debenhams website, but Lightscapade is still showing as out of stock. Nothing else has been added, grr! I e-mailed them yesterday about this, but haven't heard back yet. Now just hoping at least my Lightscapades come today.


	my post just came and sadly there was no lightscapades  it makes me sad! on the plus side my new set of love films arrived so now i can watch some movies... after i have mowed the garden of course!  i also had a cute hello kitty top arrive from forever 21 which is awesome - i don't care if i look like a kid - i love hello kitty!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 5, 2011)

Aaw, that's a shame. It will be tomorrow then for sure. My post hasn't arrived yet, but I guess if you didn't get yours, I won't either.  I love Hello Kitty too and the beauty of having 2 daughters is being able to buy lots of cute stuff for them. I do have Hello Kitty socks myself, not a top though, but maybe I should get one, lol. 



LMD84 said:


> my post just came and sadly there was no lightscapades  it makes me sad! on the plus side my new set of love films arrived so now i can watch some movies... after i have mowed the garden of course!  i also had a cute hello kitty top arrive from forever 21 which is awesome - i don't care if i look like a kid - i love hello kitty!


	EDIT: No Lightscapades here either.  And still nothing happening on Debenhams. Annoying!

  	Oh and I got this e-mail from Debenhams:

Thank you for your email.

Please be advised that we are expecting the full ranges of the MAC make up to be available very soon.
Meanwhile if you would like to check stock in your local store please call our customer service team on 08445 616161.
I hope this of some assistance to you.


----------



## banana1234 (Oct 5, 2011)

Bought the greenish Chanel d'ombre and the black one, every year before Xmas work does a double discount day, but the purplish one was sold out otherwise I would have got that too, they worked out £15 each


----------



## PixiLaura (Oct 5, 2011)

lovesongx said:


> I ordered 2x Lightscapades and a Porcelain Pink today on my lunch, thank god for iPhones and 3G!!


	I know! that's saved me with MAC orders so many times 


  	I'm going to have to wait til Thursday to see everything in person, I only really want to be getting nubile paint pot so hopefully i'll resist temptation to get back-ups of Feline and rain of Flowers, and all the lipsticks..

  	Are the mattenes and the new colours of sheen supreme permenant?
  	-I'm hoping to get them next month instead of now- already blew the beauty budget on one of the new YSL gel liners amongst other things!
  	Has anyone else tried those yet?


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 5, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Aaw, that's a shame. It will be tomorrow then for sure. My post hasn't arrived yet, but I guess if you didn't get yours, I won't either.  I love Hello Kitty too and the beauty of having 2 daughters is being able to buy lots of cute stuff for them. I do have Hello Kitty socks myself, not a top though, but maybe I should get one, lol.
> EDIT: No Lightscapades here either.  And still nothing happening on Debenhams. Annoying!
> 
> Oh and I got this e-mail from Debenhams:
> ...


  	well you have to wonder what very soon means to them... to me it should have been on monday!!

  	sorry you didn't get yours either  bah!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 5, 2011)

The mattenes are limited edition according to the Mac website. The sheen supremes are permanent.



banana1234 said:


> Bought the greenish Chanel d'ombre and the black one, every year before Xmas work does a double discount day, but the purplish one was sold out otherwise I would have got that too, they worked out £15 each


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 5, 2011)

banana1234 said:


> Bought the greenish Chanel d'ombre and the black one, every year before Xmas work does a double discount day, but the purplish one was sold out otherwise I would have got that too, they worked out £15 each


  	oh wow! that is a bargain! i love the greeny one!


----------



## nazia (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm thinking about going in store tomorrow to check out the new collection. But I'm so so low on funds right now, it's probably best if I don't go! I want to see Lightscapade though and see if it will work for me. Saying that, I'm quite keen on getting the Xmas Meteorites from Guerlain this year so maybe I don't need Lightscapade? Ahhh, so confused!

  	In other news, I did my first ever FOTD on my blog and I didn't realise just how nerve wracking it would be! I tried to use loads of Kiko stuff, so I could see how it performs. On that note, I asked in the Kiko store if any of the prices were promotional and apparently the Mascaras will be going up in price (currently £4.90) and perhaps the nail polishes (currently £3.50) too. I'm loving the nail polishes - I wore the blurple I bought and it wore like iron through a heavy gym session, 2 showers, some DIY and some handwashing!


----------



## rockin (Oct 5, 2011)

For those 'Hello Kitty' lovers among you, I've just seen in the Boots Christmas Catalogue that they have a range of toiletry sets and cosmetics sets this year.  There's even a purse and a passport holder.   It's Hello Kitty and Liberty Art Fabrics.

  	There's a Hello Kitty hairdryer and brush set, too


----------



## amy_forster (Oct 5, 2011)

Just wanted to let you ladies know, from what an ma said to me earlier on the phone, feline is a permanent addition now  I really hope she's right and not having me on!


----------



## rockin (Oct 5, 2011)

I haven't had an email yet, but according to the MAC website, my order has now been dispatched   Earlier today it was still showing as "In warehouse".

  	Fingers crossed it will arrive tomorrow, and the Debenhams order, too.


----------



## rockin (Oct 5, 2011)

amy_forster said:


> Just wanted to let you ladies know, from what an ma said to me earlier on the phone, feline is a permanent addition now  I really hope she's right and not having me on!



 	Someone did say that, possibly on the Colour Collections forum part of Specktra, so it could well be true.


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 5, 2011)

rockin said:


> I haven't had an email yet, but according to the MAC website, my order has now been dispatched   Earlier today it was still showing as "In warehouse".
> 
> Fingers crossed it will arrive tomorrow, and the Debenhams order, too.


  	cool! i hope that means mine shall arrive tomorrow too!


----------



## banana1234 (Oct 5, 2011)

i know obviously it depends on the delivery person but what usually happens if ur not in when they try to deliver something? usually my parents never go out so i got my mac package delivered to them but they r going out all day friday so i think that's when it will try to be delivered, do they leave it in the porch hidden or do i have to arrange another delivery time?


----------



## rockin (Oct 5, 2011)

I believe Yodel say if you aren't in they will leave you a card and you can ring them to arrange a convenient time for delivery


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 5, 2011)

rockin said:


> I believe Yodel say if you aren't in they will leave you a card and you can ring them to arrange a convenient time for delivery


  	yeah you can re-arrange delivery or i even had the option of picking up the package at the depot or the drivers house (which was rather odd!)


----------



## rockin (Oct 6, 2011)

Mine is 'Out for delivery'.  Hope it arrives soon so I can go out shopping


----------



## Eleentje (Oct 6, 2011)

Hmmm, still no Posh Paradise stuff on Debenhams website? :S


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 6, 2011)

Eleentje said:


> Hmmm, still no Posh Paradise stuff on Debenhams website? :S


  	what on earth are they playing at? 

Magnetic nail polish? - todays specktra blog post - the full review on the magnetic nail polishes as well as a short video


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 6, 2011)

my debenhams order came which had my lightscapades in it! both are very beige looking to be honest and quite different from my original. However as other people have mentioned  the blue veining seems to be underneath some of the beige. I have just swatched one of the where the blue is and underneath the first layer is more blue! Sadly I have to give these to Nick when he gets home from work because he paid as he is putting them away until my birthday.  Now I am just waiting for Yodel!


----------



## rockin (Oct 6, 2011)

My beigescapade has just arrived from Debenhams.  While it does look quite beige at first glance, if I look closely I can see a number of blue patches under the surface,

  	Just waiting for the Yodel man now


----------



## LisaOrestea (Oct 6, 2011)

I managed to grab one of the magnetic nail polishes from 17. I have to say I am extremely impressed. It was very fiddly at first but once you get the hang of it it's so simple!
	It dries so fast too! Definitely grabbing the other colours when they hit Guildford!


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 6, 2011)

LisaOrestea said:


> I managed to grab one of the magnetic nail polishes from 17. I have to say I am extremely impressed. It was very fiddly at first but once you get the hang of it it's so simple!It dries so fast too! Definitely grabbing the other colours when they hit Guildford!


  	oh i really love the pattern but i dislike the how quickly they chip off


----------



## rockin (Oct 6, 2011)

I was surprised at how quickly they dry, too.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 6, 2011)

I got the blue and green 17 magnetic polishes in Kingston too, plus got a free 17 set (e/s, eyeliner, lipgloss).  Plus I got Blue Storm, Emerald Dusk, Starless Night, Fusion Pink and Neon Orange (not sure what possessed me to buy it, although it's actually surprisingly wearable). I also got Eden Rouge and Deliciously Forbidden mattenes and Imaginary and Treasure Hunt paint pots. No Rare Exotic, will keep an eye out on Debenhams for that, plus I might also get Idyllic and Hyperviolet pp too, and Rain of Flowers nail polish.

  	They had LOADS of Lightscapades! After asking the MA about 5 times if I can look at a few of them (she did not understand why the hell I want to do that, lol), she took out 6 and they were pretty much the same, bit of colour, but mostly pinky beige. I got one anyway, but it's nothing like my old LC.

  	My first Debenhams order came with the 2 LCs and they are both beige, one more than the other. One of them the clear plastic circle in the lid has fallen out, but luckily there was no damage to the powder. Not sure if I will keep all 3, but I haven't even swatched any of them (needed to have my lunch and coffee first, lol). I'll post pictures in a mo too.


----------



## rockin (Oct 6, 2011)

Obviously not my usual Yodel man today, or I would have had my goodies by now.  Looks like I won't be going food shopping today after all, as I've no chance of getting back before my daughter gets home from school.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh well, what's more important, food or make up?  Although I think your son and daughter might not agree, lol.



rockin said:


> Obviously not my usual Yodel man today, or I would have had my goodies by now.  Looks like I won't be going food shopping today after all, as I've no chance of getting back before my daughter gets home from school.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 6, 2011)

Here are my Lightscapades. I've posted this on the Fall Collection thread, but anyway, here they are again. Top right is my old one. Top left I picked up this morning. I've swatched it against my old one and it does seem frostier and lighter.


----------



## rockin (Oct 6, 2011)

Quite a difference there, Anitacska!


  	My Yodel man has just delivered my black box 

  	Wow, Hyperviolet is really dark in the jar!  I haven't swatched any of the Paint Pots yet, or Ash Violet Fluidline, but I have swatched my pigments, and I LOVE Blue Storm and Tan (kept meaning to get this one, but never got around to it before because of all the LE collections coming out).  I got Deliciously Forbidden mattene, and have just put it on.  I like the colour, but it's definitely more of an evening colour for me.  It feels nice on my lips, but I will have to make sure I exfoliate my lips before wearing it anywhere as I have a small dry bit on my lip right now and it shows it up.    It doesn't seem to have the usual MAC vanilla scent to it.


----------



## MichaelaLou (Oct 6, 2011)

Mine came too and I'm quite upset. There's a noticeable dent in it. I won't even be able to exchange


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 6, 2011)

MichaelaLou said:


> Mine came too and I'm quite upset. There's a noticeable dent in it. I won't even be able to exchange


	with distant selling regulations you are allowed a refund on anything within 7 days - esp if it was damaged. just give them a call.


----------



## MichaelaLou (Oct 6, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> yup they are what my ones look like - so weird what mac have done with it this time around!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    I know I can get a refund but thanks   what i mean is it's sold out so I can't exchange


----------



## rockin (Oct 6, 2011)

MichaelaLou said:


> I know I can get a refund but thanks what i mean is it's sold out so I can't exchange



 	From reading people's past experiences, it seems MAC do hold back some stock to allow for things like items arriving broken, so that they can replace them.  Give them a call and see what they say.

  	I'm assuming that you got it from MAC, of course.  Don't know what the score is if you bought it from Debenhams or elsewhere


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 6, 2011)

MichaelaLou said:


> I know I can get a refund but thanks what i mean is it's sold out so I can't exchange


	ah i see! well i hope that they can sort something out for you


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 6, 2011)

As I said, my Mac counter had loads of Lightscapades, perhaps if you phone them, they can get you one from a counter to exchange for. Hope you get one.



MichaelaLou said:


> I know I can get a refund but thanks what i mean is it's sold out so I can't exchange


----------



## sosdrielle (Oct 6, 2011)

My Lightscapade is pretty beige-y too. I had a look at a few of them at my counter but they were all practically the same. There are hints of blue in it, so hopefully they'll become more apparent as I use it a bit. When I went in I couldn't see the Fall Colour display units anywhere so I asked a girl working there and she brought it all out for me. They haven't been able to put the collection out for sale as they didn't have the full displayer, she said. I bought Violetta, Fusion Pink and Show Orchid as well. They're beautiful lipsticks.


----------



## MichaelaLou (Oct 6, 2011)

I got it from Debenhams


----------



## sar555 (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi there, long time lurker here so I thought I'd finally put up a post (in truth I've always been a bit scared to!)

  	I have a question for anyone who has both old and new lightscapade, mine arrived today and I was disappointed with it's appearance, I thought they'd accidentally sent me an msf natural but when I swatched it and applied it to my skin it looked amazing. Basically I'm wondering whether the new one looks the same when swatched/applied to the skin even though the actual appearance of the product has changed.

  	It's by far the best highlighter msf I own, I'm an nw15 so it works well on my skin as a highlighter so I'm pleased I decided not to skip it


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 6, 2011)

sar555 said:


> Hi there, long time lurker here so I thought I'd finally put up a post (in truth I've always been a bit scared to!)
> 
> I have a question for anyone who has both old and new lightscapade, mine arrived today and I was disappointed with it's appearance, I thought they'd accidentally sent me an msf natural but when I swatched it and applied it to my skin it looked amazing. Basically I'm wondering whether the new one looks the same when swatched/applied to the skin even though the actual appearance of the product has changed.
> 
> It's by far the best highlighter msf I own, I'm an nw15 so it works well on my skin as a highlighter so I'm pleased I decided not to skip it


  	welcome to specktra! so happy you have finally posted! hee hee! and to be honest the old and new version do not swatch the same at all. the new version is darker and shows up on the skin more. the old one just added a nice glow and was sheer - which is what i like from a highlighter. i shall post some pics tomorrow because the lighting is dark now!


----------



## LisaOrestea (Oct 6, 2011)

I had the SA show me all of the Lightscapades (Guildford only had 9 though!) I got the bluest of them but it is still extremely beige and nothing like last time around 

	It does look gorgeous on my skin though. I just wanted a pretty swirly blue one to look at


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 6, 2011)

No, I don't think they swatch the same too. Although unlike Lou, I found the new one lighter and more frosty, the old one pinker (mine does have lots of pink in it) and less obvious. Here's a picture of the two swatched side by side, new one on the left, old one on the right. I swatched with my finger and didn't blend them at all. Hope this helps.







sar555 said:


> Hi there, long time lurker here so I thought I'd finally put up a post (in truth I've always been a bit scared to!)
> 
> I have a question for anyone who has both old and new lightscapade, mine arrived today and I was disappointed with it's appearance, I thought they'd accidentally sent me an msf natural but when I swatched it and applied it to my skin it looked amazing. Basically I'm wondering whether the new one looks the same when swatched/applied to the skin even though the actual appearance of the product has changed.
> 
> It's by far the best highlighter msf I own, I'm an nw15 so it works well on my skin as a highlighter so I'm pleased I decided not to skip it


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 6, 2011)

You know what's really weird? It's now Thursday and Selfridges doesn't have the new collections up, and Debenhams still only has half the stuff. Wonder what's going on...


----------



## sar555 (Oct 6, 2011)

Looking at those swatches I prefer the new lightscapade as it's the pinkness of a lot of my other msf's that I'm not always keen on. I find my lightscapade to be an off white colour which is neither pink or peach so it will go with any cheek colour. I don't feel so disappointed now.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 6, 2011)

Have you tried to call them? I wouldn't be surprised if they had more in stock, since half the collection hasn't even been up, maybe they'll restock.



MichaelaLou said:


> I got it from Debenhams


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 6, 2011)

sar555 said:


> Looking at those swatches I prefer the new lightscapade as it's the pinkness of a lot of my other msf's that I'm not always keen on. I find my lightscapade to be an off white colour which is neither pink or peach so it will go with any cheek colour. I don't feel so disappointed now.


	oh don't be dissapointed! i do like mine because it is pretty - however i'm just sad it looks nothing like the original. But in it's own right this new one is nice!  i


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 6, 2011)

I just remembered, I never checked if the Art of Powders collection was at the counter at all. Never mind, didn't want to buy them anyway.


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 7, 2011)

today i am going to get my highlights done (thank goodness!!!) and i shall wear my genuine treasure paint pot on my lids  It is so sparkly and I love all the glitters when the light hits it! So pretty!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 7, 2011)

Paint pots and mattenes are now up on Debenhams. No Rare Exotic though.  Wonder if there's been a problem with production as my counter didn't have that either and neither does maccosmetics.co.uk.


----------



## rockin (Oct 7, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Paint pots and mattenes are now up on Debenhams. No Rare Exotic though.  Wonder if there's been a problem with production as my counter didn't have that either and neither does maccosmetics.co.uk.



 	Maccosmetics.co.uk don't have Rare Exotic, Fresh Amour or Potent Fig.  Does make you think there's been a problem with them, although some of the US people seem to have theirs.

  	Strange that Debenhams have Potent Fig but Mac online don't!  Debenhams don't seem to have the dark pigments, though


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 7, 2011)

I saw Potent Fig at the counter yesterday, so don't know why Mac onlie doesn't have them. Debenhams still doesn't have the bright lipsticks and the pencils either. So weird.



rockin said:


> Maccosmetics.co.uk don't have Rare Exotic, Fresh Amour or Potent Fig.  Does make you think there's been a problem with them, although some of the US people seem to have theirs.
> 
> Strange that Debenhams have Potent Fig but Mac online don't!  Debenhams don't seem to have the dark pigments, though


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 7, 2011)

Selfridges now has the new collections and still has Lightscapade in stock if anyone's interested!


----------



## beautyfiend (Oct 7, 2011)

I am extremely dissapointed with Yodel the courier Mac are now using. My lightscapade was out for delivery all day yesterday (to my work address) and when it hit 6pm and it stil hadn't arrived I called yodel and they said to wait until 8:30pm. So I'm waiting after work like a dork and I check the tracking thing again at half 6 and it says that they have tried to deliver but no one was there to accept delivery which is total nonsense as my office is open till 10pm at night and we can see every car/van that enters our estate. Then I called Yodel and spoke to two different customer service people who could barely speak English and couldn't care less that they had kept me waiting. God I was fuming, I hate it when couriers tell fibs like that. Now I've had to change the delivery address through Mac to my home address so goodness knows when I'll get it.

  	I'm sure when I ordered online before a year or so ago the delivery was next-day even though I hadn't paid for next day delivery. This new company suck.

  	I looked in the Kingston Mac yesterday morning (as soon as it opened) and like Anitacska said they were all pretty mediocre with the blue veining. I've seen some nice-ish ones this year but in comparison to 2006's lightscapade they all look a bit pale. There were some really WOW coloured ones in 2006.


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 7, 2011)

beautyfiend said:


> I am extremely dissapointed with Yodel the courier Mac are now using. My lightscapade was out for delivery all day yesterday (to my work address) and when it hit 6pm and it stil hadn't arrived I called yodel and they said to wait until 8:30pm. So I'm waiting after work like a dork and I check the tracking thing again at half 6 and it says that they have tried to deliver but no one was there to accept delivery which is total nonsense as my office is open till 10pm at night and we can see every car/van that enters our estate. Then I called Yodel and spoke to two different customer service people who could barely speak English and couldn't care less that they had kept me waiting. God I was fuming, I hate it when couriers tell fibs like that. Now I've had to change the delivery address through Mac to my home address so goodness knows when I'll get it.
> 
> I'm sure when I ordered online before a year or so ago the delivery was next-day even though I hadn't paid for next day delivery. This new company suck.
> 
> I looked in the Kingston Mac yesterday morning (as soon as it opened) and like Anitacska said they were all pretty mediocre with the blue veining. I've seen some nice-ish ones this year but in comparison to 2006's lightscapade they all look a bit pale. There were some really WOW coloured ones in 2006.



 	wow that is so bad however i am not shocked! yodel do suck! they were meant to collect something twice from my work last week and they never turned up. and not to mention the amount of times they have said my item is out for delivery and then it doesn't come! they make excuses like 'oh the car broke down' and crap like that and then rather than sending it out the following day it takes a further two days to be delivered!  dhl (who were bought out by yodel) were equally as crap imo. mac really do need to go back to dpd! they are by far the best courier service! we also tried using city link at my work and they are crappy too - the packages always arrive damaged because they don't take care of them. dpd have never delivered anything in bad condition, super quick, pretty cheap as well as giving great service! once they forgot to pick an item up for me so they actually sent a taxi from mansfield to lincoln with the item! must have cost them a bomb but they did it!


  	wow that was one big rant!


----------



## beautyfiend (Oct 7, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> wow that is so bad however i am not shocked! yodel do suck! they were meant to collect something twice from my work last week and they never turned up. and not to mention the amount of times they have said my item is out for delivery and then it doesn't come! they make excuses like 'oh the car broke down' and crap like that and then rather than sending it out the following day it takes a further two days to be delivered!  dhl (who were bought out by yodel) were equally as crap imo. mac really do need to go back to dpd! they are by far the best courier service! we also tried using city link at my work and they are crappy too - the packages always arrive damaged because they don't take care of them. dpd have never delivered anything in bad condition, super quick, pretty cheap as well as giving great service! once they forgot to pick an item up for me so they actually sent a taxi from mansfield to lincoln with the item! must have cost them a bomb but they did it!
> 
> 
> wow that was one big rant!


 
	Haha that was indeed a big rant, but I completely get what you are saying. We too use a smaller independant courier at work and they are amazing. They really go out of their way to make sure things arrive on time.

  	URGH YODEL. Whenever I think about last night it makes me so mad!!! My boyfriend, bless him, had to run me a bath and give me about 4 cups of tea before I'd calmed down. I just HATE all the excuses as you said. "the car broke down" YEAH RIGHT! I would rather just hear "oh sorry, we are busy, didn't get around to it" than some crappy made up excuse. After looking at their website it makes me laugh how the whole niche in the market they have tried to fall into is 'delivery that keeps you informed every step of the way'. It's all very well telling me my parcel has moved from one end of a warehouse to the other end of a warehouse but there isn't really any benefit if it just flags up how unreliable you are!

  	And breathe......


----------



## lovesongx (Oct 7, 2011)

beautyfiend said:


> Haha that was indeed a big rant, but I completely get what you are saying. We too use a smaller independant courier at work and they are amazing. They really go out of their way to make sure things arrive on time.
> 
> *URGH YODEL.* Whenever I think about last night it makes me so mad!!! My boyfriend, bless him, had to run me a bath and give me about 4 cups of tea before I'd calmed down. I just HATE all the excuses as you said. "the car broke down" YEAH RIGHT! I would rather just hear "oh sorry, we are busy, didn't get around to it" than some crappy made up excuse. After looking at their website it makes me laugh how the whole niche in the market they have tried to fall into is 'delivery that keeps you informed every step of the way'. It's all very well telling me my parcel has moved from one end of a warehouse to the other end of a warehouse but there isn't really any benefit if it just flags up how unreliable you are!
> 
> And breathe......




	My MAC order says dispatched but there is no Yodel tracking number, it was dispatched all yesterday and still hasn't arrived yet either! It's so frustrating isn't it!
  	I used to get orders in 2 days but I have a feeling I'll be waiting a while longer for my Lightscapade


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 7, 2011)

How annoying!  I love DPD too, Nails Inc use them and they always text you to say what 2 hr window you should expect them in, and they always turn up then!

  	Hey, you were at Kingston too? We must live pretty close to each other then.  Actually I wanted to say yesterday, when I got there about 10 am or so, I was pretty much the only person there, except for a woman looking at the perm lipsticks. So obviously there's not been a huge rush for Lightscapade.

  	I think if we didn't have a comparison, we'd still say Lightscapade's pretty, but yeah, the old ones were really wow! I used my new one today and it's fine, and it does have a lot of muted colours, but nothing like my old one. 



beautyfiend said:


> I am extremely dissapointed with Yodel the courier Mac are now using. My lightscapade was out for delivery all day yesterday (to my work address) and when it hit 6pm and it stil hadn't arrived I called yodel and they said to wait until 8:30pm. So I'm waiting after work like a dork and I check the tracking thing again at half 6 and it says that they have tried to deliver but no one was there to accept delivery which is total nonsense as my office is open till 10pm at night and we can see every car/van that enters our estate. Then I called Yodel and spoke to two different customer service people who could barely speak English and couldn't care less that they had kept me waiting. God I was fuming, I hate it when couriers tell fibs like that. Now I've had to change the delivery address through Mac to my home address so goodness knows when I'll get it.
> 
> I'm sure when I ordered online before a year or so ago the delivery was next-day even though I hadn't paid for next day delivery. This new company suck.
> 
> I looked in the Kingston Mac yesterday morning (as soon as it opened) and like Anitacska said they were all pretty mediocre with the blue veining. I've seen some nice-ish ones this year but in comparison to 2006's lightscapade they all look a bit pale. There were some really WOW coloured ones in 2006.


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 7, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> How annoying!  I love DPD too, Nails Inc use them and they always text you to say what 2 hr window you should expect them in, and they always turn up then!
> 
> Hey, you were at Kingston too? We must live pretty close to each other then.  Actually I wanted to say yesterday, when I got there about 10 am or so, I was pretty much the only person there, except for a woman looking at the perm lipsticks. So obviously there's not been a huge rush for Lightscapade.
> 
> I think if we didn't have a comparison, we'd still say Lightscapade's pretty, but yeah, the old ones were really wow! I used my new one today and it's fine, and it does have a lot of muted colours, but nothing like my old one.


  	yeah you are right - if we had nothing to compare it to we'd be over the moon. but sadly i know how great my original one is!


----------



## aroseisarose (Oct 7, 2011)

Don't know where to post this so i will just put it here. Anyone miss out on Lightscapade from the Mac Fall Collection? The Fall Collection is now on selfridges.co.uk! and i finally got my hands on lightscapade! and some dior eyeliner sticker things -  just take a look:

http://www.selfridges.com/en/Beauty...ive-Eyeliner-Patches_359-84011246-F092609000/


----------



## lovesongx (Oct 7, 2011)

My parcel has arrived! There isn't much difference between the two Lightscapades, I'm not sure which one to keep!

  	Apologies for the iPhone pic but I'm about to start getting ready to go out tonight!





  	I also got Porcelain Pink, it's got quite a bit of gold shimmer in it so it'll be reserved for Fridays and nights out!


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 7, 2011)

hhmm i think i see a bit more blue on the one on the right - but to be honest that small amount may not make much of a difference anyway. enjoy your goodies!


----------



## Alisha1 (Oct 7, 2011)

I went in store to see the new collections and I only picked up Rain Of Flowers np! Lol I even swatched everything and decided I didn't _need_ anything but the polish was so pretty I couldn't go home without! Iseriously think I'mdrifting off MAC, its just wayyy too expensive for me! Not to mention the stress of buying something before it sells out *sigh*

  	Oh and also the Guerlain holiday collection was out in Debenhams and I was told HoF will have it tomorrow. I never bought anything as there was no one at the counter but I shall be going next week to pick up the blush and Meteorites and maybe the spray thingy depending on how much it costs 

  	Has anyone bought a Chanel Rouge Allure Velvet lipstick? I'm thinking of getting a few after my Guerlain haul of course


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 7, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> I went in store to see the new collections and I only picked up Rain Of Flowers np! Lol I even swatched everything and decided I didn't _need_ anything but the polish was so pretty I couldn't go home without! Iseriously think I'mdrifting off MAC, its just wayyy too expensive for me! Not to mention the stress of buying something before it sells out *sigh*
> 
> Oh and also the Guerlain holiday collection was out in Debenhams and I was told HoF will have it tomorrow. I never bought anything as there was no one at the counter but I shall be going next week to pick up the blush and Meteorites and maybe the spray thingy depending on how much it costs
> 
> Has anyone bought a Chanel Rouge Allure Velvet lipstick? I'm thinking of getting a few after my Guerlain haul of course


  	i keep reading about the velvets and must try one! and that is great you only ordered one thing  personally i have been cutting down on the mac i buy - money is tight so i have to really think about what i am spending it on now!


----------



## Alisha1 (Oct 7, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> i keep reading about the velvets and must try one! and that is great you only ordered one thing  personally i have been cutting down on the mac i buy - *money is tight so i have to really think about what i am spending it on now! *


	^Thats the reason I have to cut down! I've been avoiding the MAC forums like a plague! Lol I'm very easily swayed!

  	I'm kinda thinking now that all 3 things that I want from Guerlain are essentially highlighters :/


----------



## Alisha1 (Oct 7, 2011)

Hey guys so was just wondering who wants some goooooood news????

  	Well HouseOfFraser.co.uk now stock............wait for it........... MAC! 

  	So now we have 4 places to order from Yay!

  	They don't have all of the new collections up but heres the link 

  	http://www.houseoffraser.co.uk/on/demandware.store/Sites-hof-Site/default/Search-Show?cgid=BRAND_M·A·C


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 7, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> Hey guys so was just wondering who wants some goooooood news????
> 
> Well HouseOfFraser.co.uk now stock............wait for it........... MAC!
> 
> ...


	oh wow! that is great news and Rockin will be so happy as she will gets points on her HOF card! Mac's own site really will be feeling competition now - lets hope they also do sales and such to make us buy!


----------



## Alisha1 (Oct 7, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> oh wow! that is great news and Rockin will be so happy as she will gets points on her HOF card! Mac's own site really will be feeling competition now - l*ets hope they also do sales and such to make us buy!*



 	Yes please!! I have a HoF rewards card as well (not a credit card - don't trust myself!) but when I purchased YSL Elle today I completely forgot to use it :/ LOL! The best thing is that if you order before 12 you can get delivery on the same day for some postcodes! And the service is free if you spend over £100!.....did I say I was over MAC....LOL


----------



## nazia (Oct 7, 2011)

PixiLaura said:


> I know! that's saved me with MAC orders so many times
> 
> 
> I'm going to have to wait til Thursday to see everything in person, I only really want to be getting nubile paint pot so hopefully i'll resist temptation to get back-ups of Feline and rain of Flowers, and all the lipsticks..
> ...


	Yes! Just did a review (of sorts) on them. I got Bronze Black and Jade Black. How about you? The shades are gorgeous. Really love them. So pricey though!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 7, 2011)

That's pretty cool.  And about the new Guerlain collection too! I though it was only due out on the 16th! Hopefully it'll go online soon too. 



Alisha1 said:


> Hey guys so was just wondering who wants some goooooood news????
> 
> Well HouseOfFraser.co.uk now stock............wait for it........... MAC!
> 
> ...


----------



## nazia (Oct 7, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> I just remembered, I never checked if the Art of Powders collection was at the counter at all. Never mind, didn't want to buy them anyway.


 
	I thought I wasn't going to think much of these, but actually, when I swatched the highlight, it was really nice. Smooth and glowy. Not frosty at all. I liked it better then Lightscapade actually! (But I still bought a Lightscapade lol. I may end up selling it though)


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 7, 2011)

Now you're tempting me, lol. But at £34.50 it's still way too expensive. You can get Chanel or Guerlain for that. 



nazia said:


> I thought I wasn't going to think much of these, but actually, when I swatched the highlight, it was really nice. Smooth and glowy. Not frosty at all. I liked it better then Lightscapade actually! (But I still bought a Lightscapade lol. I may end up selling it though)


----------



## nazia (Oct 7, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Now you're tempting me, lol. But at £34.50 it's still way too expensive. You can get Chanel or Guerlain for that.


 
	It was nice lol. I'm not enabling though! You're right, it's way too expensive. As much as I liked it, I didn't even consider it. I'm hoping to get the Xmas Guerlain Meteorites and I'm sure they'll give me a just as (if not better!) glow!

  	MAC is getting way too pricey for my liking. It's not Dior, Guerlain, Chanel or G.Armani but I feel the prices are heading that way. To be honest MAC is losing a lot of business from me actually because I can't afford a huge amount and I usually end up thinking 'Well for that price, I may as well get *insert high end brand name here* instead'. Which is a shame cos I do like MAC, but they definitely aren't my first choice.


----------



## Alisha1 (Oct 7, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> That's pretty cool.  And about the new Guerlain collection too! I though it was only due out on the 16th! Hopefully it'll go online soon too.


	I thought HoF will get it first like they did the summer collection but Debenhams had them out and HoF didn't today. 

  	Selfridges also never had MAC Fall Colour out because they hadn't received the stand


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 7, 2011)

i wonder what actually happened with cindy sherman and why she no longer wants the images used - it is all very weird!


----------



## Eleentje (Oct 8, 2011)

Maybe she backed out due to possible accusations of selling out to cosmetics industry?
  	I noticed that Posh Paradise went up on Debenhams website, so I ordered Genuine Treasure, Treasure Hunt, Half-Wild and Deliciously forbidden.

	Still no sign of the darker pigments, but I may try out ordering with paypal on Mac website. It looked like it would allow me to pay, so that's great news. (Thank you, Laura!)

  	I am really confused why there is such "patchy" availability in these several collections at different stockists.


----------



## rockin (Oct 8, 2011)

That's great news about MAC being sold online at HoF, Alisha1.  Like the other sites, they don't seem to have the full collections, but I will keep watching.  I like that it tells you how many they have left, although numbers seem very low - 3 or 6 perhaps of certain products, or maybe that's a ruse to persuade you that you need to buy now to avoid missing out?


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 8, 2011)

rockin said:


> That's great news about MAC being sold online at HoF, Alisha1.  Like the other sites, they don't seem to have the full collections, but I will keep watching.  I like that it tells you how many they have left, although numbers seem very low - 3 or 6 perhaps of certain products, or maybe that's a ruse to persuade you that you need to buy now to avoid missing out?


  	lol! yeah maybe it is. amazon sometimes say if there are less than 10 of the item you want in stock which always gets me to buy right then and there!


----------



## Eleentje (Oct 8, 2011)

LOL, yes, to us it's like waving the red cloth in front of the bull, isn't it? 

  	Oooh, glad to hear that the calendar idea got approved 
  	Shame about the text not really showing up in full (or even just the title). Is there a way to manipulate it somehow?
  	Did you only put the UK release dates in for now?


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 8, 2011)

Eleentje said:


> LOL, yes, to us it's like waving the red cloth in front of the bull, isn't it?
> 
> Oooh, glad to hear that the calendar idea got approved
> Shame about the text not really showing up in full (or even just the title). Is there a way to manipulate it somehow?
> Did you only put the UK release dates in for now?


  	hhmm I shall speak to the web guys about that and see if I can get more to show up.  And at the moment it looks like on the press released the holiday stuff is coming out on the same date everywhere which is rare. So until Janice gets the official one I have left it as is


----------



## nazia (Oct 8, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> Just read your review! Bronze Black looks great! I like Jade Black but I already have MAC Ivy, Bobbi Brown Forest shimmer and MAC Dark Envy so I'm pretty much set for green gel liners!
> 
> I thought HoF will get it first like they did the summer collection but Debenhams had them out and HoF didn't today.
> 
> Selfridges also never had MAC Fall Colour out because they hadn't received the stand


	Yep, Bronze Black is such a me colour I LOVE it. Trying out Jade Black today, see how wear time is.


----------



## Sweetoothj (Oct 8, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Now you're tempting me, lol. But at £34.50 it's still way too expensive. You can get Chanel or Guerlain for that.



 	Its not available at the counter so online only. Its the same size packaging as the MAC Quads.......not convinced?? hehehe!! 

I collected mine today and its pretty  

  	I only got Genuine Treasure Paint Pot and Ash Violet Fluidline from the new collections.  I didnt get any of the lipsticks as I couldnt get the nude colour I want, nevermind!  I did splurge a little at the Chanel counter and got the new foundation brush, the Mat Top Coat polish, a Mascara Base and an infinite length mascara.  The sales lady's eyelashs were awesome so that sold me hehe!  She also told me that the Holiday Collection would be out on 4th November.

  	Great news about MAC being on HOF website, I have a Fraser Card and prefer the points system to Debenhams, and theres also buy and collect so no more Yodel YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alisha1 (Oct 8, 2011)

Sweetoothj said:


> Its not available at the counter so online only. Its the same size packaging as the MAC Quads.......not convinced?? hehehe!!
> 
> I collected mine today and its pretty
> 
> ...


	YAY the Chanel Holiday Collection is out 2 days after my birthday!

  	I saw the LE Palettes at my MAC counter yesterday, they are only available at freestanding stores


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 8, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> YAY the Chanel Holiday Collection is out 2 days after my birthday!
> 
> I saw the LE Palettes at my MAC counter yesterday, they are only available at freestanding stores


  	i can't wait for the chanel holiday collection! mainly so i can get that highlight powder!

MAC Porcelain Pink MSF - todays specktra blog post


----------



## Alisha1 (Oct 8, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> i can't wait for the chanel holiday collection! mainly so i can get that highlight powder!
> 
> MAC Porcelain Pink MSF - todays specktra blog post


	The highlighter looks so pretty! Just seen swatches of it on the holiday thread! LOVE!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 8, 2011)

I don't know what really happened, but I was told by the Mac MA that now they have new images for the stand, or rather the same images but without CS's name on it. But why she didn't want her name to be involved I don't know. Tey're still using the images though.

  	Has anyone managed to buy rare Exotic yet? It's not available online at all and the Kingston counter didn't have it either. 



nazia said:


> That is really odd. I'm nosy so I really want to know too!
> 
> Yep, Bronze Black is such a me colour I LOVE it. Trying out Jade Black today, see how wear time is.


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 9, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> I don't know what really happened, but I was told by the Mac MA that now they have new images for the stand, or rather the same images but without CS's name on it. But why she didn't want her name to be involved I don't know. Tey're still using the images though.
> 
> Has anyone managed to buy rare Exotic yet? It's not available online at all and the Kingston counter didn't have it either.


  	so random! mac really had issues this month!!


----------



## anita22 (Oct 9, 2011)

Well, I went into Selfridges today to check out the latest collections for autumn / holiday.. I have to admit I wasn't much taken with anything at the MAC counter, but I did stumble across a total gem at Laura Mercier! They were selling a palette that is apparently a worldwide exclusive for Selfridges. It's basically their take on the UD Naked palette and is called The Book of Nudes. It contains:

  	Eyeshadows in
  	- Buff (matt cream)
  	- Tigers Eye (sparkling bronze)
  	- Sandstone (pinky beige with shimmer)
  	- Bamboo (shimmery fawn)
  	- Baroque (coppery shimmer)
  	- Fresco (matte fleshtone)
  	- Granite (matte taupe grey)
  	- Cocoa Brown (warm deep cocoa shimmer)

  	Cake eyeliner in Ground Espresso
  	Bronzer Veil
  	Cheek Veil (apricot cream blush)
  	Glow Veil

  	It's housed in a sturdy cardboard "book" style palette with a large mirror, and was... wait for it... £36!!! It's truly lovely, and an absolute steal for the price, you get a fairly decent amount of product and sooo many shades! I had a little play with it already and everything in it is beautiful and so versatile. Unfortunately I can't get a decent enough photo of it that will do it justice (too dark outside now!). For some odd reason I can't find any mention of it online, but it definitely exists and there were a few left, so if you're a LM fan I advise you to run (not walk!) to Selfridges! (They also had the Eye and Face portfolio palettes, lip glace & brush sets out for sale which you can see on the US Laura Mercier website, but do not appear to be for sale on the Selfridges website).

  	I love holiday collections


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 9, 2011)

anita22 said:


> Well, I went into Selfridges today to check out the latest collections for autumn / holiday.. I have to admit I wasn't much taken with anything at the MAC counter, but I did stumble across a total gem at Laura Mercier! They were selling a palette that is apparently a worldwide exclusive for Selfridges. It's basically their take on the UD Naked palette and is called The Book of Nudes. It contains:
> 
> Eyeshadows in
> - Buff (matt cream)
> ...


	perhaps this would be good for me because i have never tried her products and it would be a way of testing out various things? It sounds like it is packed off goodies!! I am off to investigate!


----------



## anita22 (Oct 9, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> perhaps this would be good for me because i have never tried her products and it would be a way of testing out various things? It sounds like it is packed off goodies!! I am off to investigate!


 
	I think it would be great for a LM beginner, yes! They're all neutral shades, and a nice assortment of different products.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 9, 2011)

That does sound like a great deal.  I already have a lot of LM eyeshadows, but I really want the Baked Eye Colour Palette (Temptalia posted about it: http://www.temptalia.com/laura-mercier-holiday-2011-collection#more-31793). I like the look of the other two palettes too, but I really really don't need them.



anita22 said:


> Well, I went into Selfridges today to check out the latest collections for autumn / holiday.. I have to admit I wasn't much taken with anything at the MAC counter, but I did stumble across a total gem at Laura Mercier! They were selling a palette that is apparently a worldwide exclusive for Selfridges. It's basically their take on the UD Naked palette and is called The Book of Nudes. It contains:
> 
> Eyeshadows in
> - Buff (matt cream)
> ...


----------



## anita22 (Oct 9, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> That does sound like a great deal.  I already have a lot of LM eyeshadows, but I really want the Baked Eye Colour Palette (Temptalia posted about it: http://www.temptalia.com/laura-mercier-holiday-2011-collection#more-31793). I like the look of the other two palettes too, but I really really don't need them.


 
  	Yes, I did see that palette! I really liked the look of it as I have some of her baked eyeshadow singles and they're great. However, when I swatched it I found the two rightmost shadows (pink and purple) were very sheer and rather glittery. I'm guessing they will probably look nice if applied wet to intensify the colour, but I don't like too much sparkle in shadows so I passed. If you don't mind a bit of sparkle it seems like a nice purchase though.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 9, 2011)

I love myself some sparkle, so I think the palette is right up my alley, lol. Thx.



anita22 said:


> Yes, I did see that palette! I really liked the look of it as I have some of her baked eyeshadow singles and they're great. However, when I swatched it I found the two rightmost shadows (pink and purple) were very sheer and rather glittery. I'm guessing they will probably look nice if applied wet to intensify the colour, but I don't like too much sparkle in shadows so I passed. If you don't mind a bit of sparkle it seems like a nice purchase though.


----------



## lovesongx (Oct 10, 2011)

I have just signed up for House of Fraser and Debenhams cards so I can take advantage of any special offers in the future! MAC is so behind in terms of free gifts etc, I got nothing with my £70+ order last week, I imagine Debenhams would have at least thrown in a few samples and I would have got Beauty Club points!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes, you would've got £11 worth of points for starters.  I've just applied for a HOF card too, since they now sell Mac online as well as Guerlain, etc. My local Debenhams doesn't have a Guerlain counter whereas HOF does. 



lovesongx said:


> I have just signed up for House of Fraser and Debenhams cards so I can take advantage of any special offers in the future! MAC is so behind in terms of free gifts etc, I got nothing with my £70+ order last week, I imagine Debenhams would have at least thrown in a few samples and I would have got Beauty Club points!


----------



## charlotte366 (Oct 10, 2011)

Moved back home last night after a month away, my lightscapade arrived!

  	I like it as a highlighter, it is perfect for my pale skin, not too yellow like some highlighters, but was a little dissapointed in its appearence in the pan, it looks a bit uniform and flat, not like i expect an MSF to look, my balance and brighten in porcelain from Laura geller look prettier!.

  	I still haven't fully unpacked but being away with a limited amount of make up, kind of brought home that i have too much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	Decided to be ruthless next weekend and clear out properly, and only keep what will get used, I told my Mum and she said it was about time :-( Feel sad but as I can't wear it all, perhaps she is right and it is better off in a new home.

  	I went through my wishlist this morning and scrapped most christmas collection items, not point adding to it at the same time as slimming down. Going to try to boycot the christmas collections, then treat myself to one item a month next year, whilst I slim everything back, going to need some serious willpower me thinks


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh dear, that sounds quite drastic.  Good luck and lots of willpower to you! Oh and the new Lightscapades are pretty meh compared to the old ones. 

  	I'm quite proud of myself as I went to Debenhams to check out the new Clarins powder BritishBeautyBlogger was raving about and decided not to buy it. Wow! Since my willpower is non-existent, I thought that was pretty good, lol. I got a free sample foundation at the Lancome counter though, I had printed it off Facebook, if anyone's interested.

  	Still waiting for the Guerlain holiday collection to pop up somewhere online, but I will be going to London on Sunday, so if nothing else, I will pick some things up then. (So much for willpower when it comes to Guerlain though...)



charlotte366 said:


> Moved back home last night after a month away, my lightscapade arrived!
> 
> I like it as a highlighter, it is perfect for my pale skin, not too yellow like some highlighters, but was a little dissapointed in its appearence in the pan, it looks a bit uniform and flat, not like i expect an MSF to look, my balance and brighten in porcelain from Laura geller look prettier!.
> 
> ...


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 10, 2011)

charlotte366 said:


> Moved back home last night after a month away, my lightscapade arrived!
> 
> I like it as a highlighter, it is perfect for my pale skin, not too yellow like some highlighters, but was a little dissapointed in its appearence in the pan, it looks a bit uniform and flat, not like i expect an MSF to look, my balance and brighten in porcelain from Laura geller look prettier!.
> 
> ...


  	good for you for taking control like that!


----------



## anita22 (Oct 10, 2011)

Just ordered this Stila lip glaze set from BeautyBay.com. I have last year's set and it's great value! The glosses are small, but you do get 8 shades:

  	http://www.beautybay.com/cosmetics/stila/8piecelipglazeset/


----------



## Alisha1 (Oct 10, 2011)

anita22 said:


> Just ordered this Stila lip glaze set from BeautyBay.com. I have last year's set and it's great value! The glosses are small, but you do get 8 shades:
> 
> http://www.beautybay.com/cosmetics/stila/8piecelipglazeset/



 	I've been meaning to try these! Everyone raves about them! Boots also have 2 sets of 4 for £10. I hope they're part of the 3 for 2 offer!


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 10, 2011)

i shall certainly look into them because i have one of their full sizes glosses and love it!


----------



## Edelmc (Oct 11, 2011)

Has something happened to the seasonally supreme launch? I haven't seen it in store and I thought it would be out by now


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 11, 2011)

I saw them at my counter. I'm still waiting for Rare Exotic mattene, it's not available online anywhere and my counter didn't have it either.



Edelmc said:


> Has something happened to the seasonally supreme launch? I haven't seen it in store and I thought it would be out by now


  	If anyone's interested, the UD Mariposa palette is now up on the Debenhams website. So is the Midnight Emergency kit (yeah, right), and the glitter body art kit. I really want the bright pencil set, the eyeshadow pencil set and the nail polish set, but those aren't up yet. I'll be checking the counters in London on Sunday!


----------



## rockin (Oct 11, 2011)

The longer we have to wait for Rare Exotic to put in an appearance, the more I find myself wondering if I really need it at all, considering how many bright pink lipsticks I already own.


  	News from Soap & Glory - they have brought out a makeup range, with lipstick, eyeshadow, blush, eyeshadow primer and more.  I know I'll be heading for Boots to check these out after my dance class tomorrow. 


  	http://www.boots.com/en/Christmas/Gifts-for-her/Beauty-gifts/The-Beauty-Boutique/Soap-Glory/Cosmetics/


----------



## Sweetoothj (Oct 11, 2011)

Debenhams 750 beauty points when you spend £50 or more on Beauty , fragrance, or Beauty electricals until 24 th Oct


----------



## NatalieMT (Oct 11, 2011)

I have broken my no-buy for Lightscapade, I did a happy dance when it arrived. Looks lovely on me, but then again I am the palest person to ever grace the planet. I did also get Happy Hibiscus l/s but I'm not convinced of the shade on me, might look better in the Summer though! It was just so pretty in the tube though!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 11, 2011)

True. I still want it, but if I don't manage to buy it, I won't cry over it. Like you, I have many bright pink lipsticks myself.



rockin said:


> *The longer we have to wait for Rare Exotic to put in an appearance, the more I find myself wondering if I really need it at all, considering how many bright pink lipsticks I already own.*
> 
> 
> News from Soap & Glory - they have brought out a makeup range, with lipstick, eyeshadow, blush, eyeshadow primer and more.  I know I'll be heading for Boots to check these out after my dance class tomorrow.
> ...


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 11, 2011)

i think my package from urban decay arrived today but i was at the neighbours house when it arrived so will have to collect from the sorting office tomorrow! doh!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 11, 2011)

I hate it when that happens. I nearly missed the postman today because I was drying my hair when he rang the doorbell, but luckily I heard him post some letters through the letter box, so I looked out the window and there he was, writing up the red slip. So I ran downstairs and got my stuff, yay! 

  	I ordered the new Stila palette from Beauty Bay, it's this one:  http://www.beautybay.com/cosmetics/stila/naturaleyeshadowpalette/ It's a very good alternative to the UD Naked palette. Funnily I only paid £22.50, but lookfantastic.com was selling it for £25, so now Beauty Bay have put the price up too.

  	In other news, 17 has some new "Wild Metalics" cream eyeshadows, £3.99 each, and if you buy 2 17 products, you get a free Femme Noir eyeshadow, eyeliner and lipgloss set. Worth checking it out. I haven't tried the cream shadows, will let you know once I have.



LMD84 said:


> i think my package from urban decay arrived today but i was at the neighbours house when it arrived so will have to collect from the sorting office tomorrow! doh!


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 11, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> I hate it when that happens. I nearly missed the postman today because I was drying my hair when he rang the doorbell, but luckily I heard him post some letters through the letter box, so I looked out the window and there he was, writing up the red slip. So I ran downstairs and got my stuff, yay!
> 
> I ordered the new Stila palette from Beauty Bay, it's this one:  http://www.beautybay.com/cosmetics/stila/naturaleyeshadowpalette/ It's a very good alternative to the UD Naked palette. Funnily I only paid £22.50, but lookfantastic.com was selling it for £25, so now Beauty Bay have put the price up too.
> 
> In other news, 17 has some new "Wild Metalics" cream eyeshadows, £3.99 each, and if you buy 2 17 products, you get a free Femme Noir eyeshadow, eyeliner and lipgloss set. Worth checking it out. I haven't tried the cream shadows, will let you know once I have.


	well the annoying thing is my neighbour got a package from the postie so why did she not just go back to her house to keep my package safe?! so annoying!

  	i have heard lots about that Stila palette and it looks really nice.  However I can skip because I have the naked one  Weird how they put their price up! By being cheaper they would guarentee more custom!

  	i shall have a play with the 17 cream shadows soon too  However I have a busy week because I am at a conference for a couple of days. typical i have gotten a bad cold too so it won't be much fun being away from home and feeling like crap!


----------



## rockin (Oct 12, 2011)

I popped into Boots on my way back from dance class today.  They have the displayer for the 17 metallic eyeshadows, but no eyeshadows out yet.  I  asked about the Soap & Glory makeup since I couldn't see it anywhere, and was told it will be in branch from 21st October.  Models Own have some very nice looking cream shadows too.

  	Oh, and 17 are bringing out their own BB cream on 31st October - should be a cheap alternative if it's any good


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 12, 2011)

I have now swatched the 17 cream eyeshadows. They seem very creamy and didn't dry at all while I took pictures for my blog, so I wonder if they'll crease. I'll try wearing one tomorrow and see how it goes. The Midnight Blue one is really pretty with multicolour glitter.

  	I have now started sorting through my pigments and so far have identified 15 that I'm definitely selling, all of them in old jars. I know Lou has said she might be interested, so here's the list of the ones I have for sale (there'll be more though):
  	Antique Green, Teal, Mutiny, Blonde's Gold, Golden Lemon, Rose, Spiritualize, Blue, Cornflower, Pink Bronze, Lark About, Kitchmas, Violet, Circa Plum, Bell Bottom Blue. Most of these only have 1/4 or 1/3 missing (I took some out to keep), except Blue and Bell Bottom Blue which seemed to have less in them to start with, so they're more like 1/2 full. Let me know if anyone is interested and I can give you the full details, send pictures and agree on price.


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 12, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> I have now swatched the 17 cream eyeshadows. They seem very creamy and didn't dry at all while I took pictures for my blog, so I wonder if they'll crease. I'll try wearing one tomorrow and see how it goes. The Midnight Blue one is really pretty with multicolour glitter.
> 
> I have now started sorting through my pigments and so far have identified 15 that I'm definitely selling, all of them in old jars. I know Lou has said she might be interested, so here's the list of the ones I have for sale (there'll be more though):
> Antique Green, Teal, Mutiny, Blonde's Gold, Golden Lemon, Rose, Spiritualize, Blue, Cornflower, Pink Bronze, Lark About, Kitchmas, Violet, Circa Plum, Bell Bottom Blue. Most of these only have 1/4 or 1/3 missing (I took some out to keep), except Blue and Bell Bottom Blue which seemed to have less in them to start with, so they're more like 1/2 full. Let me know if anyone is interested and I can give you the full details, send pictures and agree on price.


	well thanks for making the list! sadly i own all those piggies already! sorry sweetie  but thanks so much for letting us know!

  	and yeah i am thinking they may crease if they are very creamy - i shall await your response!   i picked up the urban decay stuff today.... the midnight kit was included - on the plus side the gloss and packaging is nice! i also got some other bits that i shall be testing out and reviewing. i have a conference to go to tomorrow so the palette in the butterfly tin will be coming with me 

My favourite waterproof eye pencil - todays specktra blog post


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 12, 2011)

No problem.  And don't worry Lou, I have loads more, I just haven't got around to sorting through them all. They are new jar ones, so most of them are from recent releases. Actually, come to think of it, I think I have some more OJ ones too. This way I hope I'll actually use them more as I'll be able to store them better and get at them more easily. They all look so pretty in the little sample jars. 

  	I got the Mariposa palette and it's quite nice, although sadly I haven't actually got around to using it. I have a real problem with buying so much stuff all the time, I hardly get to use them. I need therapy...



LMD84 said:


> well thanks for making the list! sadly i own all those piggies already! sorry sweetie  but thanks so much for letting us know!
> 
> and yeah i am thinking they may crease if they are very creamy - i shall await your response!   i picked up the urban decay stuff today.... the midnight kit was included - on the plus side the gloss and packaging is nice! i also got some other bits that i shall be testing out and reviewing. i have a conference to go to tomorrow so the palette in the butterfly tin will be coming with me
> 
> My favourite waterproof eye pencil - todays specktra blog post


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 12, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> No problem.  And don't worry Lou, I have loads more, I just haven't got around to sorting through them all. They are new jar ones, so most of them are from recent releases. Actually, come to think of it, I think I have some more OJ ones too. This way I hope I'll actually use them more as I'll be able to store them better and get at them more easily. They all look so pretty in the little sample jars.
> 
> I got the Mariposa palette and it's quite nice, although sadly I haven't actually got around to using it. I have a real problem with buying so much stuff all the time, I hardly get to use them. I need therapy...



 	awesome! just let me know when you have more  and i have some in sample jars - much easier for taking around with you   and the palette has some great shadows in it and the brush looks cute. i shall have fun playing!


----------



## rockin (Oct 12, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> I have now swatched the 17 cream eyeshadows. They seem very creamy and didn't dry at all while I took pictures for my blog, so I wonder if they'll crease. I'll try wearing one tomorrow and see how it goes. The Midnight Blue one is really pretty with multicolour glitter.
> 
> I have now started sorting through my pigments and so far have identified 15 that I'm definitely selling, all of them in old jars. I know Lou has said she might be interested, so here's the list of the ones I have for sale (there'll be more though):
> Antique Green, Teal, Mutiny, Blonde's Gold, Golden Lemon, Rose, Spiritualize, Blue, Cornflower, Pink Bronze, Lark About, Kitchmas, Violet, Circa Plum, Bell Bottom Blue. Most of these only have 1/4 or 1/3 missing (I took some out to keep), except Blue and Bell Bottom Blue which seemed to have less in them to start with, so they're more like 1/2 full. Let me know if anyone is interested and I can give you the full details, send pictures and agree on price.



 	I might be interested in the Blue and the Blonde's Gold


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 12, 2011)

Okay, I'll pm you with the usage and price in a little while. (Still in the process of putting children to bed, one down, two to go.)



rockin said:


> I might be interested in the Blue and the Blonde's Gold


----------



## Alisha1 (Oct 13, 2011)

Debenham site has the Guerlain Christmas collection up if anyone is interested 
  	I'm hoping to get my goodies today 

  	I went to Boots the other day and the Stila Lip Glaze sets contained 3 for the price of £10. I think I might be getting the set of minis instead!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 13, 2011)

Yay, thanks! I looked earlier but it wasn't up yet. I want everything! 



Alisha1 said:


> Debenham site has the Guerlain Christmas collection up if anyone is interested
> I'm hoping to get my goodies today
> 
> I went to Boots the other day and the Stila Lip Glaze sets contained 3 for the price of £10. I think I might be getting the set of minis instead!


	I've got a few more old jar pigments if anyone's interested. Dawn, if you want any of these, I can send the lot tomorrow and save on postage. These are between 2/3 and 3/4 full, will send photos and exact details on request. I have: Melon, Vintage Gold, Provence, Cocomotion, Fuschia, Lovely Lily, Milk, Your Ladyship, Golden Olive, Tan, Naval Blue and Heritage Rouge.


----------



## rockin (Oct 13, 2011)

I'd be interested in Vintage Gold and Milk


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 13, 2011)

Will pm you shortly with the details. x



rockin said:


> I'd be interested in Vintage Gold and Milk


----------



## Alisha1 (Oct 13, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Yay, thanks! I looked earlier but it wasn't up yet. I want everything!
> I've got a few more old jar pigments if anyone's interested. Dawn, if you want any of these, I can send the lot tomorrow and save on postage. These are between 2/3 and 3/4 full, will send photos and exact details on request. I have: Melon, Vintage Gold, Provence, Cocomotion, Fuschia, Lovely Lily, Milk, Your Ladyship, Golden Olive, Tan, Naval Blue and Heritage Rouge.



 	Just got back from Debenhams, I picked up the Vol De Nuit shimmer spray, the blush and the meteorites! I love everything although I think the blush has some glitter overspray and I was so excited to try it that I shoved it on my face and now I have chucks of glitter on my cheeks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 LOL! I'll post pictures in abit - everything is so gorgeous I wish i had a dressing table - one of those vintage looking ones to put everything on. Lol!

  	Also Marie Claire are giving away free L'occitane hand creams. Waitrose have the magezines on for 2 for £6 so I picked up Desert Rose and Cocoa Flower. I'm wearing Desert Rose now and it smells delicious! I'm definitely going to pick up a few more!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 13, 2011)

Lol at your excitement. I already have the blush, picked it up on eBay a couple of weeks or so ago, but I haven't tried it yet. I'm useless. Today I ordered the Meteorites and the darker Rouge Automatique, tomorrow I'll order the eyeshadows and the other lipstick I think. Then the shimmer powder. This way I can maximize my points.  (I was an accountant before I had the children, I think it shows, lol.) 

  	I love the shimmer powders by the way, I have all of them since 2008. I have them on top of my chest of drawers and they look so pretty. Can't wait to get this one too.

  	Has anyone managed to pick up Rare Exotic mattene yet? I don't understand why it's not available. And HoF still hasn't put up the Angel Flame bit of the fall collection. What is it with these new collections?



Alisha1 said:


> Just got back from Debenhams, I picked up the Vol De Nuit shimmer spray, the blush and the meteorites! I love everything although I think the blush has some glitter overspray and I was so excited to try it that I shoved it on my face and now I have chucks of glitter on my cheeks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## charlotte366 (Oct 13, 2011)

I was readying Anitacska's blog post on lightscapade today, it was very good, but it made me think that the re-release may not do much to lower the value of the original release lightscapades on here, MUA and ebay. There seems to be a large variation between the old release and new release, unlike with Stereo Rose, which has seen prices fall since it's re-release.

  	I only have a new release and I haven't loved or hated it yet, waiting to see if I still reach for it in a couple of weeks time, thats usually a sign of a good product when I keep reaching for it.
  	i swapped my stereo rose away and wish I hadn't :-(

  	It will be interesting to see how the re-release of redhead and blonde compares to the original.

  	I too am have a lemming day, my current wish list consists of


 		Guerlain holiday blush highlighter 	
 		Chanel holiday beige shadow 	
 		GA Eyes to kill Purpura 
 
  	oh wait im on a no buy until i clear out some stuff, why can't christmas come in november then i could ask for these as presents.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Oct 13, 2011)

charlotte366 said:


> I was readying Anitacska's blog post on lightscapade today, it was very good, but it ma*de me think that the re-release may not do much to lower the value of the original release lightscapades on here, MUA and ebay*. There seems to be a large variation between the old release and new release, unlike with Stereo Rose, which has seen prices fall since it's re-release.
> 
> I only have a new release and I haven't loved or hated it yet, waiting to see if I still reach for it in a couple of weeks time, thats usually a sign of a good product when I keep reaching for it.
> i swapped my stereo rose away and wish I hadn't :-(
> ...


	It probably depends very much on veining and how much color and or blue-ness is included in the new ones that are sold. Sadly enough, I've seen on another board that a member pointed out that there are LC's on ebay that suddenly have a blue (photoshopped!) tint - most likely, to sell these beigecapades.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you.  Yes, I was thinking the same, since most of these new Lightscapades look nothing like the old ones, I don't think the old ones will suddenly get cheaper. With Stereo Rose you really can't tell which one is which. I also think if the first Lightscapades had looked like these new ones, there might not have been such a hype about them at all. The new ones swatch pretty much the same as the old ones, but are so much less pretty to look at. I wonder why it's Redhead an Blonde they're repromoting, why not Metal Rock and Pleasureflush. Imagine the hype that would cause, lol. 

  	I can't believe some people are photoshopping the blue into the new Lightscapades just to sell better. That's proper fraud!

  	My Debenhams order has been dispatched, hope it will arrive by Monday.



charlotte366 said:


> I was readying Anitacska's blog post on lightscapade today, *it was very good*, but it made me think that the re-release may not do much to lower the value of the original release lightscapades on here, MUA and ebay. There seems to be a large variation between the old release and new release, unlike with Stereo Rose, which has seen prices fall since it's re-release.
> 
> I only have a new release and I haven't loved or hated it yet, waiting to see if I still reach for it in a couple of weeks time, thats usually a sign of a good product when I keep reaching for it.
> i swapped my stereo rose away and wish I hadn't :-(
> ...


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 13, 2011)

Rare Exotic is now up on the Mac UK website. Now shall I order it or wait for it to go up on Debenhams? Actually I might order from Mac since I need a new 15 palette too.

  	There's a post on Mac holiday collections on BritishBeautyBlogger. Apparently some sets are exclusive to Selfridges? http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2011/10/mac-white-set-for-selfridges.html


----------



## Alisha1 (Oct 13, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Rare Exotic is now up on the Mac UK website. Now shall I order it or wait for it to go up on Debenhams? Actually I might order from Mac since I need a new 15 palette too.
> 
> There's a post on Mac holiday collections on BritishBeautyBlogger. Apparently some sets are exclusive to Selfridges? http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2011/10/mac-white-set-for-selfridges.html


	The gift set looks like its from Glitter & Ice collection. I can't believe its launching next month!


----------



## spunky (Oct 13, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> Lol I just wanted to get my makeup fix as soon as possible - I'm crazy impatient and I've only bought 2 other beauty stuff this month so it was well deserved! Lol I might get some Clinique stuff next wee as they have a GWP in Debenhams which includes the cutest makeup bag ever! So I'll get some more points with that
> 
> *The gift set looks like its from Glitter & Ice collection. I can't believe its launching next month! *


	Does that mean that that specific gift set is a Selfridges exclusive?


----------



## Alisha1 (Oct 13, 2011)

spunky said:


> Does that mean that that specific gift set is a Selfridges exclusive?



 	Thats what it says on British Beauty Blog  I'm sure it will also be available on the Selfridges site for those of us who do not live near a store. 

  	I purposely avoided the MAC counter at Selfridges because I'm starting to reconsider some paintpots... *sigh*


----------



## spunky (Oct 13, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> Thats what it says on British Beauty Blog  I'm sure it will also be available on the Selfridges site for those of us who do not live near a store.
> 
> I purposely avoided the MAC counter at Selfridges because I'm starting to reconsider some paintpots... *sigh*



 	Ahh so it will. Totally forgot you can buy MAC from department stores online 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	I should be down in Birmingham before Christmas so no doubt I'll be in Selfridges. I still want to check out the pro store there! I'm sure you told me where it was a while ago, but I forgot where it was 

  	Ohh, should we be enabling you? Or praising your iron will?


----------



## nazia (Oct 13, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Yay, thanks! I looked earlier but it wasn't up yet. I want everything!
> I've got a few more old jar pigments if anyone's interested. Dawn, if you want any of these, I can send the lot tomorrow and save on postage. These are between 2/3 and 3/4 full, will send photos and exact details on request. I have: Melon, Vintage Gold, Provence, Cocomotion, Fuschia, Lovely Lily, Milk, Your Ladyship, Golden Olive, Tan, Naval Blue and Heritage Rouge.


 
	I'd be interested in Melon, if it's still available.

  	Do let me know when you can =)


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 13, 2011)

Pm'd you. x



nazia said:


> I'd be interested in Melon, if it's still available.
> 
> Do let me know when you can =)


----------



## Alisha1 (Oct 13, 2011)

spunky said:


> Ahh so it will. Totally forgot you can buy MAC from department stores online
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	We can now buy MAC on 4 sites! 
  	Theres a Freestanding store here in Birmingham a few minutes away from House of Fraser  Theres no Pro store sadly - the only one in the uk is all the way in London!

  	No enabling please I can't afford it with all these holiday collection coming out! And I just ordered my first GlossyBox! Does anyone know when it will arrive? I'm super excited to see what I get!


----------



## spunky (Oct 13, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> We can now buy MAC on 4 sites!
> Theres a Freestanding store here in Birmingham a few minutes away from House of Fraser  Theres no Pro store sadly - the only one in the uk is all the way in London!
> 
> No enabling please I can't afford it with all these holiday collection coming out! And I just ordered my first GlossyBox! Does anyone know when it will arrive? I'm super excited to see what I get!



 	Ok then, you're doing great with the lack of buying! keep it up!

  	Is House of Fraser on the same road that Primark is on? I know I've walked past it at some point but I can't remember. Ahh, freestanding. At least I can use my card there 

  	I'd imagine it'll arrive fairly quickly, it's bad PR if they take forever with shipping


----------



## anita22 (Oct 13, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> We can now buy MAC on 4 sites!
> Theres a Freestanding store here in Birmingham a few minutes away from House of Fraser  Theres no Pro store sadly - the only one in the uk is all the way in London!
> 
> No enabling please I can't afford it with all these holiday collection coming out! And I just ordered my first GlossyBox! Does anyone know when it will arrive? I'm super excited to see what I get!



 	They usually arrive towards the end of the month if I recall correctly.

  	Aaagh I wish the MAC holiday collection would just get here now! I am impatient for holiday palettes...


----------



## Alisha1 (Oct 13, 2011)

anita22 said:


> They usually arrive towards the end of the month if I recall correctly.
> 
> Aaagh I wish the MAC holiday collection would just get here now! I am impatient for holiday palettes...


	Eek the end of the month! I'll have to be patient!

  	BTW did anyone else get the Chanel lippie from Buyapowa? I wore it again today and love it - usually the Rouge Coco formula is wayyy too drying for me but this isn't and its super pretty!


----------



## rockin (Oct 14, 2011)

This week's Star Gift at Boots is a Front Cover makeup set.  Usually £35, but from today, for one week, it's £17 - might be a thought if anyone's thinking of buying someone a makeup gift.  It even comes with brushes


  	http://www.boots.com/en/Frontcover-Style-Queen-Make-up-Colour-Set_1219447/


----------



## charlotte366 (Oct 14, 2011)

rockin said:


> This week's Star Gift at Boots is a Front Cover makeup set.  Usually £35, but from today, for one week, it's £17 - might be a thought if anyone's thinking of buying someone a makeup gift.  It even comes with brushes
> 
> 
> http://www.boots.com/en/Frontcover-Style-Queen-Make-up-Colour-Set_1219447/


	I saw that in this mornings metro, it looks nice, but i keep telling myself I don't need it, however if that was a sanctury or soap and glory set I would be all over it!


----------



## rockin (Oct 14, 2011)

charlotte366 said:


> I saw that in this mornings metro, it looks nice, but i keep telling myself I don't need it, however if that was a sanctury or soap and glory set I would be all over it!



 	I think the big Soap & Glory set and a Sanctuary set will both be 'Star Gift of the week' at some point between now and Christmas, so keep an eye out


----------



## Alisha1 (Oct 14, 2011)

Buyapowa have a Too Faced palette on if anyone is interested! 

  	Here are some pics of my Guerlain goodies!













  	Sparkly


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 14, 2011)

I had a look at this today, but this one didn't appeal to me much. I did buy 3 other though, they were 3 for 2 plus I had a 500 points voucher. I also picked up a No 7 microderbrasion body scrub with my £5 No 7 voucher. I suck big time when it comes to willpower, lol.



rockin said:


> This week's Star Gift at Boots is a Front Cover makeup set.  Usually £35, but from today, for one week, it's £17 - might be a thought if anyone's thinking of buying someone a makeup gift.  It even comes with brushes
> 
> 
> http://www.boots.com/en/Frontcover-Style-Queen-Make-up-Colour-Set_1219447/


	As for the 17 cream eyeshadows, they crease. I wore nude and bronze yesterday and both creased, and I'm wearing midnight blue today and it has creased already 3 hours later. Not badly though, so it's still wearable, but these are not as good as the Rimmel or Chanel ones. Midnight blue also takes quite a bit of work to look even, but it's ever so pretty with all the sparkles. 

  	Does anyone know where you can buy Stila in London? I want to check some things out in person, rather than order online, but I don't know which stores stock them. I'll be in London on Sunday in Covent Garden and also planning on going to Oxford Street. Thanks.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 14, 2011)

^ Alisha, they're so lovely.  That reminds me, I need to place today's order, lol.


----------



## rockin (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks for the warning about the 17 eyeshadows, Anita.

  	Don't forget, Boots have their special Christmas shopping events coming up, where you get £12 worth of points for every £50 spent (I believe it's for every £75 spent if you shop online).  They usually have a couple of these each year, and our first one is on Thursday 27th October from midday to 10pm.  Check with your own branch in case some are different.  Might be worth waiting until then to do all your Boots shopping


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 14, 2011)

Yes, thanks, I've had the letter about it, but my Mum's going to be here that day and she'd want to come shopping with me and I'd stress out over it, so I chose to buy these now instead of waiting. All that stress isn't worth the 7 quid extra, lol. I'm sure you can relate to this with your parents. 



rockin said:


> Thanks for the warning about the 17 eyeshadows, Anita.
> 
> Don't forget, Boots have their special Christmas shopping events coming up, where you get £12 worth of points for every £50 spent (I believe it's for every £75 spent if you shop online).  They usually have a couple of these each year, and our first one is on Thursday 27th October from midday to 10pm.  Check with your own branch in case some are different.  Might be worth waiting until then to do all your Boots shopping


----------



## rockin (Oct 14, 2011)

I can indeed relate!

  	Knowing my luck, my parents will turn up that day, as they tend to come round the day before Dad's chemo now, after he's been for his blood test at the hospital.  Luckily, Boots will be open until 10pm that day, but of course that means I'll have to drag the kids round Boots with me, and I'm sure they won't be impressed.  I just hope the new Soap & Glory makeup doesn't sell out before then.


----------



## spunky (Oct 14, 2011)

Alisha - I'd be too scared to use that powder compact! It's gorgeous!


----------



## rockin (Oct 14, 2011)

So what collections are coming up next month?  I'm losing track of them all


----------



## spunky (Oct 14, 2011)

rockin said:


> So what collections are coming up next month?  I'm losing track of them all



 	the holiday ones? i think we've caught up with the US releases now. Lou will know for definite though


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 14, 2011)

Mine's not quite as critical, mostly because she very rarely visits (as she lives in Hungary) and isn't aware of the size of my make up stash or the extent of my spending.  But I know that if I went to Boots with her and picked up 3 palettes, she would not approve. And then I'd be stressing over not being able to go there, etc. Easier this way. 



rockin said:


> I can indeed relate!
> 
> Knowing my luck, my parents will turn up that day, as they tend to come round the day before Dad's chemo now, after he's been for his blood test at the hospital.  Luckily, Boots will be open until 10pm that day, but of course that means I'll have to drag the kids round Boots with me, and I'm sure they won't be impressed.  I just hope the new Soap & Glory makeup doesn't sell out before then.


----------



## Richelle83 (Oct 14, 2011)

Did you guys know that Macy's ships worldwide now? http://www1.macys.com/internationalContext/index.ognc


----------



## Alisha1 (Oct 14, 2011)

rockin said:


> So what collections are coming up next month?  I'm losing track of them all


	Lancome (Hat collection lol) 1st or 2nd Nov
  	MAC Glitter and Ice - 3rd Nov
  	Chanel Holiday 2011 - 4th Nov

	Thats all the collections I can think of, the Dior holiday collection is coming out on the 31st of this month and I have no clue when the YSL holiday collection is coming out... HTH!


----------



## spunky (Oct 14, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> So if you spend £100 or more you get £24 worth of points?
> 
> Lancome (Hat collection lol) 1st or 2nd Nov
> MAC Glitter and Ice - 3rd Nov
> ...


	Coolio, I think the Lush holiday items will be out just after halloween too  LOVE lush christmas things! In fact, I still have a lush pud from last year :O


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 14, 2011)

Yep! 

  	Hope Debenhams gets the Urban Decay holiday stuff soon. I want the pencil sets and the nail polish set.



Alisha1 said:


> *So if you spend £100 or more you get £24 worth of points?*
> 
> Lancome (Hat collection lol) 1st or 2nd Nov
> MAC Glitter and Ice - 3rd Nov
> ...


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 14, 2011)

Sadly not beauty items. 



Richelle83 said:


> Did you guys know that Macy's ships worldwide now? http://www1.macys.com/internationalContext/index.ognc


----------



## spunky (Oct 14, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Sadly not beauty items.


	Bummer. Is that all beauty items or MAC specifically?


----------



## Richelle83 (Oct 14, 2011)

Well that's just rude. Sorry, should have read the fine print.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 14, 2011)

The international site has no beauty items at all.



spunky said:


> Bummer. Is that all beauty items or MAC specifically?


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 14, 2011)

The new Urban Decay nail polish set is now up on the House of Fraser site! Now I know where to go on Sunday to pick it up. 

  	Oh and just wanted to say about the 17 cream eyeshadows, that after Midnight blue had creased (a bit) I blended it out with a fluffy brush and it has stayed put since, so maybe that's the key! I love the sparkles in it, I have to say.


----------



## rockin (Oct 14, 2011)

Yes, Anita's right.  If you spend £100 on a Boots Christmas Shopping event, you get £24 worth of points, £150 gets you £36 and so on.   


  	So MAC only has the Glitter and Ice collection coming out this month?  Phew!  It was getting a bit ridiculous with 3 or 4  collections a month coming out.


----------



## anita22 (Oct 14, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Does anyone know where you can buy Stila in London? I want to check some things out in person, rather than order online, but I don't know which stores stock them. I'll be in London on Sunday in Covent Garden and also planning on going to Oxford Street. Thanks.


  	As far as I'm aware, it's not available in any physical distribution in London. At the moment it still seems to only be in selected Boots stores, if you go to the Stila website it shows the locations in th UK where you can buy it. (Actually if I recall correctly I think it may be in a Boots in your neck of the woods?).


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 15, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> I had a look at this today, but this one didn't appeal to me much. I did buy 3 other though, they were 3 for 2 plus I had a 500 points voucher. I also picked up a No 7 microderbrasion body scrub with my £5 No 7 voucher. I suck big time when it comes to willpower, lol.
> As for the 17 cream eyeshadows, they crease. I wore nude and bronze yesterday and both creased, and I'm wearing midnight blue today and it has creased already 3 hours later. Not badly though, so it's still wearable, but these are not as good as the Rimmel or Chanel ones. Midnight blue also takes quite a bit of work to look even, but it's ever so pretty with all the sparkles.
> 
> Does anyone know where you can buy Stila in London? I want to check some things out in person, rather than order online, but I don't know which stores stock them. I'll be in London on Sunday in Covent Garden and also planning on going to Oxford Street. Thanks.


	darn it! i had a feeling they would crease! however i will wait and see what happens when using a fluffy brush... i may still pick one up 

  	i am back after my couple of days away at the conference. i am so tired after lots of travelling! however the conference was good and the evening section was great! they always do a quiz where you can win a prize and this year i actually won! i got the sony tablet which costs £400!! i was literally so excited when they said i won and i jumped up and started screaming 'i've won an f'ing tablet! me!! i won!!!' i was also slightly drunk at the time! lol! so now i can go on specktra on my tablet when out an about which is much better than my iphone


----------



## spunky (Oct 15, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> darn it! if the lovely rockin did not buy milk from you i would be more than happy to
> 
> wow people are photoshopping them! so naughty and certainly fraud!!
> 
> ...


  	congrats! I can just imagine you doing that


----------



## anita22 (Oct 15, 2011)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *LMD84* 



 		 			i am back after my couple of days away at the conference. i am so tired after lots of travelling! however the conference was good and the evening section was great! they always do a quiz where you can win a prize and this year i actually won! i got the sony tablet which costs £400!! i was literally so excited when they said i won and i jumped up and started screaming 'i've won an f'ing tablet! me!! i won!!!' i was also slightly drunk at the time! lol! so now i can go on specktra on my tablet when out an about which is much better than my iphone 





 	Wow, that's awesome!! Lucky you!!! 

  	Does anyone know when the MAC holiday sets will be out? I think I saw a mention somewhere that Glitter and Ice would be coming out this month, but I assume that's the main colour collection and not the sets as those usually come out later?


----------



## Alisha1 (Oct 15, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> darn it! if the lovely rockin did not buy milk from you i would be more than happy to
> 
> wow people are photoshopping them! so naughty and certainly fraud!!
> 
> ...


	Congrats! I bet all that travelling is now worth it! LOL 


  	All the holiday collections seem to be coming out a few days after the boots event....hopefully some brands will let me buy on the bonus point night!


----------



## martiryb (Oct 15, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Yay, thanks! I looked earlier but it wasn't up yet. I want everything!
> I've got a few more old jar pigments if anyone's interested. Dawn, if you want any of these, I can send the lot tomorrow and save on postage. These are between 2/3 and 3/4 full, will send photos and exact details on request. I have: Melon, Vintage Gold, Provence, Cocomotion, Fuschia, Lovely Lily, Milk, Your Ladyship, Golden Olive, Tan, Naval Blue and Heritage Rouge.


	I would be interested in Provence


----------



## Alisha1 (Oct 15, 2011)

anita22 said:


> Wow, that's awesome!! Lucky you!!!
> 
> Does anyone know when the MAC holiday sets will be out? I think I saw a mention somewhere that Glitter and Ice would be coming out this month, but I assume that's the main colour collection and not the sets as those usually come out later?


	The Selfridges exclusive set from the glitter and ice collection is coming out next month according to BritishBeautyBlog so maybe all the other collection will also?


  	Is anyone planing on getting the Illamasqua perfume thats coming out soon? I like the bottle - hope the scent is nice and not too strong!


----------



## anita22 (Oct 15, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> The Selfridges exclusive set from the glitter and ice collection is coming out next month according to BritishBeautyBlog so maybe all the other collection will also?


  	Yes, good point.. I wonder if it will be early October then (1st Thursday of the month!).. I will make sure I remember to check!


----------



## anita22 (Oct 15, 2011)

Wow, has anyone seen this NARS palette yet???

  	http://sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P298106&categoryId=B10#BVRRWidgetID

  	Crossing my fingers it will somehow make itself available somewhere in the UK...!


----------



## Alisha1 (Oct 15, 2011)

anita22 said:


> Wow, has anyone seen this NARS palette yet???
> 
> http://sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P298106&categoryId=B10#BVRRWidgetID
> 
> Crossing my fingers it will somehow make itself available somewhere in the UK...!



 	Ooh I would definitely snap that up! Maybe its part of the Christmas gift sets? Speaking of which have we heard any new on the NARs ones yet? I'd love it if they release a multiple set!


----------



## anita22 (Oct 15, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> Ooh I would definitely snap that up! Maybe its part of the Christmas gift sets? Speaking of which have we heard any new on the NARs ones yet? I'd love it if they release a multiple set!


  	I haven't seen anything on the NARS holiday sets yet, only the Xmas colour collection :-( Though they do have the "Sea of Love" set currently online which has a mini multiple if you're interested.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 15, 2011)

I'll pm you in a minute.



anita22 said:


> As far as I'm aware, it's not available in any physical distribution in London. At the moment it still seems to only be in selected Boots stores, if you go to the Stila website it shows the locations in th UK where you can buy it. (Actually if I recall correctly I think it may be in a Boots in your neck of the woods?).


  	I'm really cross, my friend thinks she might cancel tomorrow. I've been really wanting to go to London, we've agreed on about 3 dates so far and she keeps pushing it back.  I'm thinking I might just go anyway and don't tell hubby that she's cancelled, I know it's lying, but he's been pretty horrible lately and I really want to go to London. It's not like I'm cheating on him anyway, is it?  Cheating with make up maybe, lol.


----------



## Alisha1 (Oct 15, 2011)

anita22 said:


> I haven't seen anything on the NARS holiday sets yet, only the Xmas colour collection :-( Though they do have the "Sea of Love" set currently online which has a mini multiple if you're interested.



 	I saw that set online also but I already have Orgasm blush and Laguna illuminator so its not really worth it  The holiday colour collection looks good though!


----------



## spunky (Oct 15, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> I'm really cross, my friend thinks she might cancel tomorrow. I've been really wanting to go to London, we've agreed on about 3 dates so far and she keeps pushing it back.  I'm thinking I might just go anyway and don't tell hubby that she's cancelled, I know it's lying, but he's been pretty horrible lately and I really want to go to London. It's not like I'm cheating on him anyway, is it?  Cheating with make up maybe, lol.


	It's not lying, it's 'me time' - some ladies like to get treatments, some like to go shopping


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 15, 2011)

i need the holiday trio from nars - it looks like a sexy smokey palette that is a must for me! 

MAC Emerald Dusk - todays specktra blog post


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 15, 2011)

Thank you.  I've now decided I'm going whatever happens, week after next is half term and my Mum's going to be here, plus hubby's not working, so there'll be plenty of time for family activities and no me time anyway. There. Now I'm trying to work out how to get to the new Westfield...



spunky said:


> Wow. I need to get my hands on that somehow!
> 
> *It's not lying, it's 'me time' - some ladies like to get treatments, some like to go shopping *


----------



## nazia (Oct 15, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you.  I've now decided I'm going whatever happens, week after next is half term and my Mum's going to be here, plus hubby's not working, so there'll be plenty of time for family activities and no me time anyway. There. Now I'm trying to work out how to get to the new Westfield...


 
	Oh you have to let me know if you come to the new Westfield! We could have a mini-meet! (only if you want to, of course!)

  	They sell a small selection of Stila in the Boots there and they have a Shiseido counter too, which is very nice.

  	Lou, congrats on winning! I would have totally shouted that out too!


----------



## banana1234 (Oct 15, 2011)

Anitascka big boots stores stock stila, if they used to stock urban decay/ruby and Millie chances are they have stila and philosophy too!


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 15, 2011)

yeah i saw some stila in the nottingham boots - it is a huge one so i guess it is the large stores. i couldn;t look properly though when i went because nick was dragging me away! lol!


----------



## Alisha1 (Oct 16, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> yeah i saw some stila in the nottingham boots - it is a huge one so i guess it is the large stores. i couldn;t look properly though when i went because nick was dragging me away! lol!


	Lol I've only been to the Stila section twice and the first time my sister dragged me away and the second time a friend did!


----------



## banana1234 (Oct 16, 2011)

I have had a good look couple times, have my eye on gladiola liP and cheek tint thing, the liquid eyeliners are beautiful


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 16, 2011)

banana1234 said:


> I have had a good look couple times, have my eye on gladiola liP and cheek tint thing, the liquid eyeliners are beautiful


  	oh the lip and cheek things are great! i have a pink one and it gets plenty of use from me


----------



## Alisha1 (Oct 16, 2011)

The NARS holiday collection is up on Selfridges site and it includes a Selfridges exclusive brush set:
  	http://www.selfridges.com/en/Beauty/Categories/ONLY-AT-SELFRIDGES/Nagauta-Kabuki-brush-set_318-2000192-3747/

  	I wish it was slightly cheaper cause I'm sooo not comfortable with paying £32 per brush...!


----------



## anita22 (Oct 16, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> The NARS holiday collection is up on Selfridges site and it includes a Selfridges exclusive brush set:
> http://www.selfridges.com/en/Beauty/Categories/ONLY-AT-SELFRIDGES/Nagauta-Kabuki-brush-set_318-2000192-3747/
> 
> I wish it was slightly cheaper cause I'm sooo not comfortable with paying £32 per brush...!


 
	Wow, yes... that's quite pricey!!

  	John Lewis have the Laura Mercier Xmas sets up too, if anyone's interested...

  	http://www.johnlewis.com/231337480/Product.aspx
  	http://www.johnlewis.com/231337481/Product.aspx?SearchTerm=RecentlyViewedList

  	They also have the mini lip glace set, baked mineral shadow palette and petite eyeshadow palettes up too.


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 16, 2011)

anita22 said:


> Wow, yes... that's quite pricey!!
> 
> John Lewis have the Laura Mercier Xmas sets up too, if anyone's interested...
> 
> ...


	ooohh i am off to check them out!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 16, 2011)

I've just seen this, maybe next time. I ended up going to Mac Pro, Oxford Street and Westfield at Shepherd's Bush in the end. They have a Kiko there actually and I checked it out, bought a baked eyeshadow and 2 of the eyeshadow crayons. Just got back, but I will do a more detailed report on my findings. 



Alisha1 said:


> The NARS holiday collection is up on Selfridges site and it includes a Selfridges exclusive brush set:
> http://www.selfridges.com/en/Beauty/Categories/ONLY-AT-SELFRIDGES/Nagauta-Kabuki-brush-set_318-2000192-3747/
> 
> I wish it was slightly cheaper cause I'm sooo not comfortable with paying £32 per brush...!


----------



## Alisha1 (Oct 16, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> I've just seen this, maybe next time. I ended up going to Mac Pro, Oxford Street and Westfield at Shepherd's Bush in the end. They have a Kiko there actually and I checked it out, bought a baked eyeshadow and 2 of the eyeshadow crayons. Just got back, but I will do a more detailed report on my findings.
> Sadly the Kingston store now has Too Faced and Philosophy as well as some nail polish instead of Stila.
> 
> *I bought the eyeshadow trio and the new highlighter which is very pretty, in Selfridges. Again, will report back later. Must put children to bed first. *


	Hope you like everything you bought! I have to go to Selfridges and check out the collection. I might wait till its up on Asos to order though!


----------



## Sweetoothj (Oct 17, 2011)

anita22 said:


> Wow, yes... that's quite pricey!!
> John Lewis have the Laura Mercier Xmas sets up too, if anyone's interested...
> 
> http://www.johnlewis.com/231337480/Product.aspx
> ...




  	Oh my goodness this Lux eye portfolio is just gorgeous!! I just got a £10 voucher from my partnership card and I think I know what its going towards!!


----------



## Alisha1 (Oct 17, 2011)

I got my first Glossybox this morning! Love the sleek packaging - what did everyone get? Or do we all get the same things?


----------



## Sweetoothj (Oct 17, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> I got my first Glossybox this morning! Love the sleek packaging - what did everyone get? Or do we all get the same things?




  	Ooh that means mine should be on the way  

  	The boxes are dependant on each persons answers to the profile questions you would have seen when you signed up eg hair colour, skin type etc


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm just uploading a video about my haul yesterday, it's mainly ramblings, no swatches, but check it out anyway if you're interested. The link is in my signature. 

  	I've been so busy, I've hardly had any time to play with my stuff.  I hate it. Didn't even put much make up on today because I had a contact lense check up, so could only wear waterproof mascara. 

  	I also missed the postman with my Debenhams package, that's my new Meteorites and a lipstick. But my Mac package came with Rare Exotic. Haven't had time to try it on yet though. *sigh*


----------



## anita22 (Oct 17, 2011)

If you remember the awesome NARS blush palette that I posted a link to a few days ago.. well I emailed NARS UK and asked if and when it would be available here. And they wrote back and said it would be available on the NARS UK website on 1st November!


----------



## LisaOrestea (Oct 17, 2011)

I got some samples of the new Garnier BB Cream through the post a few days ago and I have to say I really like it. The coverage is way better than I expected it to and it is a much cheaper alternative to my beloved Illamasqua Skin Base. I think I am going to buy a tube once I have run through the samples. My only issue is that it smells the same as garnier shampoos do haha, it sort of feels like I'm putting shampoo on my face. The smell goes after you have had it on for a little while though.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 17, 2011)

I have that too and I also don't like the smell. I'm also not very keen on the formula. I actually think the coverage is a bit meh and it's really "dewy" (ie shiny) when I put it on. After hearing about all the hype I was expecting a lot more from BB creams. Maybe another one would suit me better, I'll try the 17 one next I think.



LisaOrestea said:


> I got some samples of the new Garnier BB Cream through the post a few days ago and I have to say I really like it. The coverage is way better than I expected it to and it is a much cheaper alternative to my beloved Illamasqua Skin Base. I think I am going to buy a tube once I have run through the samples. My only issue is that it smells the same as garnier shampoos do haha, it sort of feels like I'm putting shampoo on my face. The smell goes after you have had it on for a little while though.


----------



## rockin (Oct 17, 2011)

I tried the Garnier BB cream sample, too.  It said light, but it's a bit too dark for me.  On parts where I hadn't got any of it, I could clearly see how much paler my actual skin was.  I also found  it made the end of my nose look rather dry, whereas it doesn't usually, and that's after I had used moisturiser first.  I might give the 17 one a try if it's cheap enough


----------



## Alisha1 (Oct 17, 2011)

Sweetoothj said:


> Ooh that means mine should be on the way
> 
> The boxes are dependant on each persons answers to the profile questions you would have seen when you signed up eg hair colour, skin type etc



 	I didn't get any options to set up a profile... I did read on Twitter that they are going to have a system like that...hopefully soon I'd prefer to not receive any skin products as I don't want to get into expensive brands! Lol I'm fine with my Clinique sun screen and Olay cleanser


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 18, 2011)

This is what I'm currently lusting after: http://chantecaille.com/product_makeup_detail.cfm?cat=12&pid=472

  	Saw it in Liberty, but I won't pay over £100 for it, will wait for someone to sell it on eBay, Chantecaille always sells for much less and I have not seen any fakes, I guess it's not mainstream enough to bother with.


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 18, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> This is what I'm currently lusting after: http://chantecaille.com/product_makeup_detail.cfm?cat=12&pid=472
> 
> Saw it in Liberty, but I won't pay over £100 for it, will wait for someone to sell it on eBay, Chantecaille always sells for much less and I have not seen any fakes, I guess it's not mainstream enough to bother with.


	oohh yes that looks very pretty! and yeah it is quite pricey!  i haven't been lemming that much recently. there are nars items that i shall buy but equally i'm not going crazy to spend money like i usually would be!

MAC Light Green Glitter - todays specktra blog post


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 18, 2011)

OMG guys, take a look at this: http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2011/10/dior-spring-2012-garden-party.html


----------



## anita22 (Oct 18, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> OMG guys, take a look at this: http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2011/10/dior-spring-2012-garden-party.html



 	Yup, I just saw that! Wow they have knocked it out of the park - I think the other spring collections are going to have a tough time topping it! I can't remember the last time I wanted pretty much an entire collection, but this is one of those times!


----------



## Alisha1 (Oct 18, 2011)

anita22 said:


> Yup, I just saw that! Wow they have knocked it out of the park - I think the other spring collections are going to have a tough time topping it! I can't remember the last time I wanted pretty much an entire collection, but this is one of those times!


	I just saw this also! I've really been loving Dior collections recently! I'm surprised they haven't got a big following here on Specktra! I agree with you, if I could I would buy the whole collection! I'm even looking at some of the cooler palettes and thinking I can pull them off! Lol!


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 18, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> OMG guys, take a look at this: http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2011/10/dior-spring-2012-garden-party.html


	oh wow!!! can i take the whole collection please?!?!


----------



## nazia (Oct 18, 2011)

The Dior collection looks gorgeous, I can't wait to see more pictures!

  	BritishBeautyBlogger also has pics of the upcoming Nails Inc polishes too - now those are something I'm DYING for lol!

  	I went out today with the sole aim of maybe, probably, most likely, purchasing the new Guerlain Meteorites. I was really keen on getting them but in the end (after the sales associate piled it on to my face - why do they put so much on?!) I decided the look was more sparkly than glowy on me and also left me with a bit of a dull powdery look. I'm pretty sure it was probably because the lasy piled it on though. Either way, it was a lemming killed so I'm grateful for that!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 18, 2011)

Ooh I definitely want those Models Own nail polishes. I ended up buying that gorgeous Sally Hansen Nail Prisms nail polish on eBay for a lot more than I'd care to admit, hope these will be as gorgeous too. I haven't received the SH one yet, but it shouldn't be long now, fingers crossed.

  	Speaking of Dior, Temptalia has a lipstick swatches and review from the holiday collection. So pretty, want it! http://www.temptalia.com/dior-nocturne-961-rouge-dior-lip-color-review-photos-swatches


----------



## nazia (Oct 18, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Ooh I definitely want those Models Own nail polishes. I ended up buying that gorgeous Sally Hansen Nail Prisms nail polish on eBay for a lot more than I'd care to admit, hope these will be as gorgeous too. I haven't received the SH one yet, but it shouldn't be long now, fingers crossed.
> 
> Speaking of Dior, Temptalia has a lipstick swatches and review from the holiday collection. So pretty, want it! http://www.temptalia.com/dior-nocturne-961-rouge-dior-lip-color-review-photos-swatches


 
	Do you mean SH Turquoise Opal? It's stunning, you won't regret it. Layer it over dark blue and black and it really comes to life. I got really lucky and got one bottle for a reasonable price, but I never used it because it was so gorgeous! Then I was browsing eBay one day for a discontinued Chanel eyeshadow and saw a lady had one that had been swatched once so I snatched it up. As I was looking through her other sales, I saw a mixed lot of nail polishes for about £12. There was a brand new SH Turq. Opal in that lot!!! Lol. I was so happy.


----------



## anita22 (Oct 18, 2011)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *nazia* 



 		 			I went out today with the sole aim of maybe, probably, most likely, purchasing the new Guerlain Meteorites. I was really keen on getting them but in the end (after the sales associate piled it on to my face - why do they put so much on?!) I decided the look was more sparkly than glowy on me and also left me with a bit of a dull powdery look. I'm pretty sure it was probably because the lasy piled it on though. Either way, it was a lemming killed so I'm grateful for that!




 	Oh dear.. I have to say, I have owned the original Meteorites in the past and I had the same experience with the product. Not because of over-application, it just didn't look right on my skintone, sort of dull and ashy but with sparkle :-(

  	Tomorrow I will go into London for work, if my meeting doesn't finish too late I'm hoping to swing by Westfield London and check out the Kiko store at last


----------



## LisaOrestea (Oct 18, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> I have that too and I also don't like the smell. I'm also not very keen on the formula. I actually think the coverage is a bit meh and it's really "dewy" (ie shiny) when I put it on. After hearing about all the hype I was expecting a lot more from BB creams. Maybe another one would suit me better, I'll try the 17 one next I think.



 	Ow thats a shame, I'm really liking it so far! How have you been applying it? I tried doing it with my hands (like a moisturiser) but it was really uneven so I did it with a small blush brush and got it to work really well for me  I have been setting it with a translucent powder to tone down the dewyness because I prefer my face as matte as possible.


----------



## Alisha1 (Oct 18, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Ooh I definitely want those Models Own nail polishes. I ended up buying that gorgeous Sally Hansen Nail Prisms nail polish on eBay for a lot more than I'd care to admit, hope these will be as gorgeous too. I haven't received the SH one yet, but it shouldn't be long now, fingers crossed.
> 
> Speaking of Dior, Temptalia has a lipstick swatches and review from the holiday collection. So pretty, want it! http://www.temptalia.com/dior-nocturne-961-rouge-dior-lip-color-review-photos-swatches



 	I love the look of the Dior holiday collection, so far I want everything but as I don't predict winning the lottery anytime soon I have to limit myself   I'm soooo glad Christine is reviewing Dior products! Hope she got the whole collection


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 18, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> I love the look of the Dior holiday collection, s*o far I want everything but as I don't predict winning the lottery anytime soon I have to limit myself  * I'm soooo glad Christine is reviewing Dior products! Hope she got the whole collection



 	yeah this is true for me too!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 19, 2011)

Yes, that's the one.  You got very lucky, it sells for around $20 on eBay, which is so much more than it's actual retail price, but I've seen swatches on Scrangie and decided that I have to have it.  Thanks for the tip, I can't wait to try it out now. 



Alisha1 said:


> I love the look of the Dior holiday collection, so far I want everything but as I don't predict winning the lottery anytime soon I have to limit myself   I'm soooo glad Christine is reviewing Dior products! Hope she got the whole collection


	On a totally different note, I feel like I've finally achieved something today. I've been battling with my weight for the past several years (since I was diagnosed with coeliac disease in 2004) and finally I've managed to get my GP to acknowledge that I have an under-active thyroid (3 bloodtests later) and have been given medication for it. I have been running best part of 3 miles 2-3 times a week plus watching what I eat and I've only managed to lose 7 pounds over 6 months, whereas my husband has lost over a stone with the same exercise routine (he does run more, but he is a man and taller and all that). I have lost a few inches off my waist, but it's been so frustrating that my weight has hardly changed - and if I don't run and maybe eat a bit more, the pounds pile back on almost instantly.  But now hopefully with the medication I can lose a bit more. Also my nails have been in a terrible state and I feel run down quite a lot despite taking all sorts of supplements and generally eating healthyly, so hopefully that will get better too. Sorry this is OT, but I just wanted to share with someone.


----------



## nazia (Oct 19, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Yes, that's the one.  You got very lucky, it sells for around $20 on eBay, which is so much more than it's actual retail price, but I've seen swatches on Scrangie and decided that I have to have it.  Thanks for the tip, I can't wait to try it out now.
> 
> 
> On a totally different note, I feel like I've finally achieved something today. I've been battling with my weight for the past several years (since I was diagnosed with coeliac disease in 2004) and finally I've managed to get my GP to acknowledge that I have an under-active thyroid (3 bloodtests later) and have been given medication for it. I have been running best part of 3 miles 2-3 times a week plus watching what I eat and I've only managed to lose 7 pounds over 6 months, whereas my husband has lost over a stone with the same exercise routine (he does run more, but he is a man and taller and all that). I have lost a few inches off my waist, but it's been so frustrating that my weight has hardly changed - and if I don't run and maybe eat a bit more, the pounds pile back on almost instantly.  But now hopefully with the medication I can lose a bit more. Also my nails have been in a terrible state and I feel run down quite a lot despite taking all sorts of supplements and generally eating healthyly, so hopefully that will get better too. Sorry this is OT, but I just wanted to share with someone.


 
  	Honestly, I love nail polish so I think $20 is ok for something so pretty. It's the shipping costs that would p*ss me off! Don't ever use it on its own - it's far too sheer for that and just a waste of polish.

  	As for your other news, I know just how you're feeling. I've got my fair share of health issues and getting anything sorted is always a huge hassle. From getting your meds to getting an appointment. I was put on a new med in Dec and have since put on 2 stone! So I absolutely feel your pain and I really really hope the new medication helps you out. =)


----------



## rockin (Oct 19, 2011)

Well done for finally getting your doctor to do something about your problem, Anita. I hope you can achieve your weight loss goal at last. My sister is Coeliac too, but she's skinny as a rake - so unfair, because she makes me look enormous in comparison.  I lost several inches a couple of years back, but am now at a point where I can't seem to shift any more, regardless of what or how much I eat, or how active I am.  It's quite depressing, and I'm at risk of having my doctor take me off the pill due to my weight, which would then cause much bigger problems for me.


----------



## rockin (Oct 19, 2011)

I can't remember which thread it was on, but I'm sure I read someone talking about the Bad Fairy nail polish from Venomous Villains.  It looks to me as if one of the new Models Own 'Beetlejuice' nail polishes could be a pretty close dupe.  There are swatches here http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2011/10/models-own-beetlejuice-collection.html


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 19, 2011)

If anyone's looking for a Bad Fairy dupe, Accessorize has one it's called Pink Spice, and it's actually a much better formula than BF.



rockin said:


> I can't remember which thread it was on, but I'm sure I read someone talking about the Bad Fairy nail polish from Venomous Villains.  It looks to me as if one of the new Models Own 'Beetlejuice' nail polishes could be a pretty close dupe.  There are swatches here http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2011/10/models-own-beetlejuice-collection.html


----------



## rockin (Oct 19, 2011)

I don't think I've ever actually seen Accessorize nail polish. If I see it anywhere I'll certainly give it a closer look though


----------



## Alisha1 (Oct 19, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> If anyone's looking for a Bad Fairy dupe, Accessorize has one it's called Pink Spice, and it's actually a much better formula than BF.


  	^I have Pink Spice and love it! I can't believe I only have 2 Accessorize nail polishes cause there so great!


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 19, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Yes, that's the one.  You got very lucky, it sells for around $20 on eBay, which is so much more than it's actual retail price, but I've seen swatches on Scrangie and decided that I have to have it.  Thanks for the tip, I can't wait to try it out now.
> 
> I apply it with my fingers like I do with foundation. Maybe I'll try it with a brush. I also set it with powder, I have to, otherwise I'd end up looking like I've put my face in the chip pan.
> 
> ...


  	Well I am so pleased that your DR has finally realised what is going on with you. It must be so upsetting to has gone on so long without them realising what was happening.  But congratulations on loosing some inches! that is excellent!

Urban Decay Mariposa Palette - todays specktra blog post


----------



## nazia (Oct 19, 2011)

rockin said:


> I can't remember which thread it was on, but I'm sure I read someone talking about the Bad Fairy nail polish from Venomous Villains.  It looks to me as if one of the new Models Own 'Beetlejuice' nail polishes could be a pretty close dupe.  There are swatches here http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2011/10/models-own-beetlejuice-collection.html


  	Ooh good catch! I think one other might also be the same as Formidable! too. Hmm, I may end up only getting 2 or 3, which is good news!


----------



## sonia84 (Oct 19, 2011)

I can't wait to get my mini's, I'm getting my Christmas cash on Fri from my parents so I can afford to get some of the things I want. I'm thinking the Sultry lip bag, both of the face sets if we get them, the f.o. brushes and maybe all of the mini lipglosses. Ob I won't get them all as that is well over £200 but when swatches come out, things will get cut. I really like that Nars blush palette that is coming out (if its not too expensive) but i'm in a bit of a makeup funk and not very much is inspiring me (apart from xmas lush, spent over £30 in the last two weeks) and I can't remember the last time I bought from a Mac collection.


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 19, 2011)

sonia84 said:


> I can't wait to get my mini's, I'm getting my Christmas cash on Fri from my parents so I can afford to get some of the things I want. I'm thinking the Sultry lip bag, both of the face sets if we get them, the f.o. brushes and maybe all of the mini lipglosses. Ob I won't get them all as that is well over £200 but when swatches come out, things will get cut. I really like that Nars blush palette that is coming out (if its not too expensive) but i'm in a bit of a makeup funk and not very much is inspiring me (apart from xmas lush, spent over £30 in the last two weeks) and I can't remember the last time I bought from a Mac collection.


	awesome that you are getting your christmas money early! that way you can plan in advance what to buy. like you i think i will be taking things off my list when more swatches come out though


----------



## sonia84 (Oct 19, 2011)

Yeah, for years I've bought my goodies and then hand them over to be wrapped for Christmas( best way to get what you want). Normally I wouldn't get the cash til next month but last year they released the minis early and I almost missed them so thankfully I have the money waiting for them. I would love to see them irl but when I swatch things I mainly skip so at least ordering online I actually get something. Lol


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 19, 2011)

Just want to say, Buyapowa are doing Benefit Moon Beam at the moment, it's at £13 plus £1.50 p&p at the moment. http://www.buyapowa.com/deal/56 Best price possible is £11 and if it goes that low, everyone pays that much, no matter where you joined it. I have bought from them (my nails Inc magnetic nail polish) and they're good, fast delivery and no problems. If you decided to buy, I wouldn't mind if you could click on me as your referrer (is that a word?), I'm Anita James on there by the way. 

  	I'm really gutted I missed out on the Benefit "They're Real!" Beyond Mascara, they only had 40 and they went super quick for only £11.  There seem to be more Benefit products coming up actually, so worth keeping an eye on it.


----------



## anita22 (Oct 19, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Just want to say, Buyapowa are doing Benefit Moon Beam at the moment, it's at £13 plus £1.50 p&p at the moment. http://www.buyapowa.com/deal/56 Best price possible is £11 and if it goes that low, everyone pays that much, no matter where you joined it. I have bought from them (my nails Inc magnetic nail polish) and they're good, fast delivery and no problems. If you decided to buy, I wouldn't mind if you could click on me as your referrer (is that a word?), I'm Anita James on there by the way.
> 
> I'm really gutted I missed out on the Benefit "They're Real!" Beyond Mascara, they only had 40 and they went super quick for only £11.  There seem to be more Benefit products coming up actually, so worth keeping an eye on it.


	Interesting! I really must keep an eye on their offers, they've had a few good ones recently!

  	I just got back from London, I did a bit of a powershop after work. I went to Westfield, the Boots there finally had a Stila stand up! So I had fun swatching everything, then ended up getting the Perfect & Correct Foundation, and the In the Light (a.k.a. Naturaleyes) palette.

  	I also hit up Kiko finally, and got 2 of the cream eyeshadow sticks (bronze & dark metallic grey), the All Mat foundation, a duo pencil sharpener, and a baked mineral eyeshadow quad. The mineral shadow quad is called Unexpected Rosy Taupe and is stunning.. It's got a shimmery gold-white, duochrome lavender-taupe, smokey lavender, and deep smokey purple. It can be used wet or dry. I have a night out planned on Friday so will be wearing it then!


----------



## Alisha1 (Oct 19, 2011)

anita22 said:


> Interesting! I really must keep an eye on their offers, they've had a few good ones recently!
> 
> I just got back from London, I did a bit of a powershop after work. I went to Westfield, the Boots there finally had a Stila stand up! So I had fun swatching everything, then ended up getting the Perfect & Correct Foundation, and the In the Light (a.k.a. Naturaleyes) palette.
> 
> I also hit up Kiko finally, and got 2 of the cream eyeshadow sticks (bronze & dark metallic grey), the All Mat foundation, a duo pencil sharpener, and a baked mineral eyeshadow quad. The mineral shadow quad is called Unexpected Rosy Taupe and is stunning.. It's got a shimmery gold-white, duochrome lavender-taupe, smokey lavender, and deep smokey purple. It can be used wet or dry. I have a night out planned on Friday so will be wearing it then!


	Oh sounds like you got some lovely goodies! I need to go London to check out kiko!


----------



## Sweetoothj (Oct 20, 2011)

Morning everyone 

  	Was in HoF yesterday to collect my first purchase of UD primer potion, used it today and so far so good, I have the most oiliest eyelids in the world and so hopefully this won't slide off lol!!

  	Went to the Chanel counter and got samples of the Sublimage facial cleanser and the face cream, was told the 4th Nov for the holiday collection and 2nd and 3rd Nov there will be a brand event for cardholders 10% off I believe. Also she told me in the new year there'll be new foundations in darker shades yay!!!!  I also put my name down for one of the limited edition no5 bath oils which are on sale there on Friday 

  	Great hauls ladies hope all enjoy your goodies 


  	Anitacska, wishing you the very best of health glad to hear you've acheived some progress !! Oh and I loved your haul video just subscribed to your blog and and gonna subscribe to your YouTube channel!!

  	Have a good day peeps and wrap up because it's bloody freezing lol!! x


----------



## Alisha1 (Oct 20, 2011)

Sweetoothj said:


> Morning everyone
> 
> Was in HoF yesterday to collect my first purchase of UD primer potion, used it today and so far so good, I have the most oiliest eyelids in the world and so hopefully this won't slide off lol!!
> 
> ...


	Is that just for the HoF credit card holders? I only have the points card :/


----------



## Alisha1 (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi, does anyone know which collections MAC are releasing next month? I know Glitter and Ice will be one of them but is anything else coming out? I would love it if only one collection came out but it sounds so unlike MAC to do so...

  	I feel so behind on MAC releases as I haven't been following them for the past few weeks!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 20, 2011)

Aaw, man, I went past that Boots but didn't go in because I'd already been to the one on Oxford Street that doesn NOT have a Stila stand. 



Alisha1 said:


> Hi, does anyone know which collections MAC are releasing next month? I know Glitter and Ice will be one of them but is anything else coming out? I would love it if only one collection came out but it sounds so unlike MAC to do so...
> 
> I feel so behind on MAC releases as I haven't been following them for the past few weeks!


	I went by the Lancome counter today and the Golden Hat collection is out on the 1st Nov. They will also have a very good GWP offer from the 27th I think she said, plus you can pick up this amazing gift box for £42 with the purchase 2 or more Lancome products. http://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/prod_10001_10001_123053663599_-1?breadcrumb=Home~Beauty~Gift+sets~Make+up+gift+sets


----------



## Alisha1 (Oct 20, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Aaw, man, I went past that Boots but didn't go in because I'd already been to the one on Oxford Street that doesn NOT have a Stila stand.
> Aaw thank you, you're really kind. I'm actually not unwell, just annoyed with not being able to lose weight and a few minor niggles. Thanks for you kind comments on my video.  I always think I look weird, lol.
> 
> Oh and I just got my HoF card, so if they have 10% off when the new Mac collections are out, that's where I'll be.
> ...


	WANT WANT WANT! Thanks so much for letting us know! I know where I'm going to be on the 1st!


----------



## Eleentje (Oct 20, 2011)

Omg, I'm going to be all over those Dior quints from the spring collection. So so pretty!
  	I was in London last weekend and went to the new Westfield, and I was looking for a Stila counter at Boots there, but couldn't find it? It was a rather overwhelming experience though, because it was so huge (as well as Westfield itself is huge - and awesome, although I made a mental note to wear more comfy shoes next time). I hung around the holiday sets a lot and saw all the Soap and Glory stuff, and this made me think of Anita  
  	I ended up not buying anything at Boots, and headed to Mac store, so I could finally try handing my b2m empties in. And my god, it was freaken busy there :S I feel sorry for all the MUA's, because they are constantly running around for customers and also need to do makeup applications in between, eep! Needless to say they even didnt count my empties and just gave me the 3 lipsticks I wanted! Easy peasy, although I stood and sweated there for a good half an hour, until someone helped me  Definitely not a place to get advice and a little chat with the MUAs, but great if you already know what you need/want to play unisturbed with the makeup. I think nobody would have even bothered if I painted my face like a clown, tee-hee. They also had the 15-pan palettes, so I can get on with more depotting now 

  	Anita, I watched your haul video, and good call on Debenhams points! I think I've already got 15 pounds-worth of points with few of my recent Mac hauls  I forget, the points do expire, don't they?
  	This buyapowa website is also pretty cool, quite a curious concept! I hope they'll have more interesting brands there, and looks like you can also submit suggestions?

  	I also wanted to say that am a big fan of this thread now, with all its news and tips, and some serious enabling   Good work, ladies!!

	It looks like I'll be skipping Glitter and Ice... Nothing in the collection really interests me, I seem to already have something similar in my collection, and the paintpots seem to be disappointing in T's reviews.  Maybe I will change my mind when I see the lipsticks...

  	I did just place a massive CP through an American friend for stuff on Sephora, since they are having a sale, and some stuff on Armani website (eyes to kill intense, FINALLY). I especially can't wait to play with Clarisonic, as I've been enabled to get it after reading the raving reviews about it, including Lou's


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 20, 2011)

The Debenhams points only expire once they've been converted into money, which is £15 a month (which really annoys me actually as I want to use all my points now!), and even then I think they expire after 6 months or so. Mine never have the chance to get near the expiry date, lol.



Eleentje said:


> Omg, I'm going to be all over those Dior quints from the spring collection. So so pretty!
> I was in London last weekend and went to the new Westfield, and I was looking for a Stila counter at Boots there, but couldn't find it? It was a rather overwhelming experience though, because it was so huge (as well as Westfield itself is huge - and awesome, although I made a mental note to wear more comfy shoes next time). I hung around the holiday sets a lot and saw all the Soap and Glory stuff, and this made me think of Anita
> I ended up not buying anything at Boots, and headed to Mac store, so I could finally try handing my b2m empties in. And my god, it was freaken busy there :S I feel sorry for all the MUA's, because they are constantly running around for customers and also need to do makeup applications in between, eep! Needless to say they even didnt count my empties and just gave me the 3 lipsticks I wanted! Easy peasy, although I stood and sweated there for a good half an hour, until someone helped me  Definitely not a place to get advice and a little chat with the MUAs, but great if you already know what you need/want to play unisturbed with the makeup. I think nobody would have even bothered if I painted my face like a clown, tee-hee. They also had the 15-pan palettes, so I can get on with more depotting now
> 
> ...


----------



## Alisha1 (Oct 20, 2011)

Eleentje said:


> Omg, I'm going to be all over those Dior quints from the spring collection. So so pretty!
> I was in London last weekend and went to the new Westfield, and I was looking for a Stila counter at Boots there, but couldn't find it? It was a rather overwhelming experience though, because it was so huge (as well as Westfield itself is huge - and awesome, although I made a mental note to wear more comfy shoes next time). I hung around the holiday sets a lot and saw all the Soap and Glory stuff, and this made me think of Anita
> I ended up not buying anything at Boots, and headed to Mac store, so I could finally try handing my b2m empties in. And my god, it was freaken busy there :S I feel sorry for all the MUA's, because they are constantly running around for customers and also need to do makeup applications in between, eep! Needless to say they even didnt count my empties and just gave me the 3 lipsticks I wanted! Easy peasy, although I stood and sweated there for a good half an hour, until someone helped me  Definitely not a place to get advice and a little chat with the MUAs, but great if you already know what you need/want to play unisturbed with the makeup. I think nobody would have even bothered if I painted my face like a clown, tee-hee. They also had the 15-pan palettes, so I can get on with more depotting now
> 
> ...



 	You'll LOVE the Clarisonic! I know its crazy expensive but I got mine like 30% off thanks to Feel Unique  

  	I was supposed to order some Givenchy stuff but I want to wait till next week to see everything in person so I ordered 2 Chanel Rouge Allure Velvets and another Chanel cream eyeshadow in Ebloui  

  	Anita - have you ordered anything from the Givenchy Holiday collection yet?


----------



## nazia (Oct 20, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> You'll LOVE the Clarisonic! I know its crazy expensive but I got mine like 30% off thanks to Feel Unique
> 
> I was supposed to order some Givenchy stuff but I want to wait till next week to see everything in person so I ordered 2 Chanel Rouge Allure Velvets and another Chanel cream eyeshadow in Ebloui
> 
> Anita - have you ordered anything from the Givenchy Holiday collection yet?


 
	Oh wow, I don't suppose that Clarisonic deal is still on?! I'm dying for one but it's so pricey in the UK!


----------



## Alisha1 (Oct 20, 2011)

nazia said:


> Oh wow, I don't suppose that Clarisonic deal is still on?! I'm dying for one but it's so pricey in the UK!



 	Sadly not! I actually got it in January where there was 20% off all Clarisonic and my sister refered me so I got another 10% off  They don't let you use two discounts anymore though!

  	If you want to but it cheap my advice is buy it from the US cause with conversion rates its much cheaper!


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 20, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> Sadly not! I actually got it in January where there was 20% off all Clarisonic and my sister refered me so I got another 10% off  They don't let you use two discounts anymore though!
> 
> If you want to but it cheap my advice is buy it from the US cause with conversion rates its much cheaper!


	i bought my clarisonic from a blog sale for £45. it was perfect looking and all i had to do was buy a new brush head so keep looking on blogs for a cheap pre owned one!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 21, 2011)

I've ordered the shimmer powder (of course) and the purple mascara.

  	The Body Shop has a new Sparkler out (their shimmer powder), it's gold this year, but they also have last year's pink one in case anyone's interested.



Alisha1 said:


> You'll LOVE the Clarisonic! I know its crazy expensive but I got mine like 30% off thanks to Feel Unique
> 
> I was supposed to order some Givenchy stuff but I want to wait till next week to see everything in person so I ordered 2 Chanel Rouge Allure Velvets and another Chanel cream eyeshadow in Ebloui
> 
> Anita - have you ordered anything from the Givenchy Holiday collection yet?


----------



## LisaOrestea (Oct 21, 2011)

Is there a price list for the christmas sets yet (the brush kits etc) in UK monies? I can only find the US prices online at the moment.


----------



## Alisha1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> I've ordered the shimmer powder (of course) and the purple mascara.
> 
> The Body Shop has a new Sparkler out (their shimmer powder), it's gold this year, but they also have last year's pink one in case anyone's interested.


	Let us know how you like you goodies! I never ordered anything because I wasn't sure whether I should order the gold mascara or not and I wanted my order to be over £50 for bonus points! lol


----------



## Sweetoothj (Oct 21, 2011)

They sent me an email a couple weeks ago with a special offer so I bought both, they are very nice and are scented too


----------



## charlotte366 (Oct 21, 2011)

Eleentje said:


> I did just place a massive CP through an American friend for stuff on Sephora, since they are having a sale, and some stuff on Armani website (eyes to kill intense, FINALLY). I especially can't wait to play with Clarisonic, as I've been enabled to get it after reading the raving reviews about it, including Lou's


 
  	Its not just me who has been enabled then! The mia is on my list list for next month, hoping it will be helpful in ensuring all my make up is off before bed.

  	I now need to decide between Lavender, Blue, Pink, Yellow, Green & White?

  	Any suggestions on which colour you would go for? any negative points from anyone, all I keep hereing is positive sstuff! What cleanser is everyone using with their clarisonic?


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 21, 2011)

I haven't got them yet, I'm hoping to receive them tomorrow. I think I ordered on Tuesday. Hmm, maybe I should get the gold mascara too. I went for the plum one because i have a few gold top coats (Guerlain) and wanted to try this out. I have just got my Acid Blue waterproof Phenomen'eyes and it's really lovely, the blue shows up properly. Maybe a bit 80's, but I love it, lol.



Alisha1 said:


> I hope the Gareth collection doesn't come out this month! Although I remember last year the designer collection never sold out very fast..
> 
> Wow you got Clarisonic for a bargain!
> 
> *Let us know how you like you goodies! I never ordered anything because I wasn't sure whether I should order the gold mascara or not and I wanted my order to be over £50 for bonus points! lol*


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 21, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> I haven't got them yet, I'm hoping to receive them tomorrow. I think I ordered on Tuesday. Hmm, maybe I should get the gold mascara too. I went for the plum one because i have a few gold top coats (Guerlain) and wanted to try this out. I have just got my Acid Blue waterproof Phenomen'eyes and it's really lovely, the blue shows up properly. Maybe a bit 80's, but I love it, lol.


----------



## nazia (Oct 21, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> I haven't got them yet, I'm hoping to receive them tomorrow. I think I ordered on Tuesday. Hmm, maybe I should get the gold mascara too. I went for the plum one because i have a few gold top coats (Guerlain) and wanted to try this out. I have just got my Acid Blue waterproof Phenomen'eyes and it's really lovely, the blue shows up properly. Maybe a bit 80's, but I love it, lol.


	Anita, I don't know if you got my tweet, but I just thought I'd let you know that I got Melon at the start of the week so thanks for that.


----------



## Anna x (Oct 21, 2011)

does anyone know when glitter and ice comes into pro stores?! thanks


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 21, 2011)

Oh sorry, I've not checked Twitter in days, but thanks for letting me know. 



nazia said:


> Dang it! I would buy from the US but my worry is customs will slapped on it and also, the adapter will be different to the UK one - I don't want it to blow up if I use a convertor!
> 
> Oh wow, what a steal! Lucky you!
> 
> Anita, I don't know if you got my tweet, but I just thought I'd let you know that I got Melon at the start of the week so thanks for that.


----------



## Anna x (Oct 21, 2011)

by card do you mean a points card?!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 21, 2011)

I got the Recognition Mastercard actually. 



Anna x said:


> by card do you mean a points card?!


----------



## nightingails (Oct 21, 2011)

Lovely topic I just discovered! Totally overhelmed by all the info. I have been drooling after Clarisonic for a good while, keep waiting a good deal on it. 
  	For the lady who couldn't find Stila stand in Boots Westfield, if you mean the White City one it's on the ground floor, on the side right next to Too Faced. it's not too far from tills on the right handsight. If I remember correctly on the other side of it it had polishes.


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 21, 2011)

if anybody had a glossy box this month there was a really nice stila liner in it - super pretty colour and it does actually last a long time


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 22, 2011)

Name and swatches please, thank you! 



LMD84 said:


> if anybody had a glossy box this month there was a really nice stila liner in it - super pretty colour and it does actually last a long time


----------



## rockin (Oct 22, 2011)

I was a very naughty girl yesterday.  I have been trying to get my son to come out shopping with me for the past few days, but to no avail, so I ended up going on my own as our food supplies were running very low.  First I went to the post office to post a package, then on my way to Sainsburys I had to pass Boots.  I popped in to see the new Soap & Glory makeup collection.  It had only just been put out, and the testers weren't even out yet.  I had intended to wait until next week, for the Christmas Shopping Event at Boots, so I could get £12 of points for every £50 spent, but they had a £10 of points for every £50 spent yesterday and I figured it might be better to split the purchases so I don't buy so much in one go, especially since it's the school holidays now and my kids might be with me.

  	I got the 3 lipsticks, 3 eyeshadow quads, Cheekmate (a lip and cheek product in a tube), Glow All Out (a 'radiance cheek powder') It's About Prime (eyeshadow primer) in Bright Light and Smokey, and the blush.

  	The Bright Light Primer is a pretty pearly colour, and would be good as a brow highlighter too.  The Smokey one is a light grey.  The 3 lipstick colours - nude, pink and red, all look very similar in the tube, but I couldn't see before I purchased.  Glow All Out is a beautiful pale pink, which can be used just like a beauty powder - as a highlight or all over.  Love At First Blush has different coloured wedges, so you can pick and choose - some as blush and some as highlight.  Cheekmate is in a squeezy tube with a fine nozzle, so should be easy to control the amount used.   I haven't tested/tried the rest yet.

  	I have yet to get the foundation (they do some very light ones, so I am hopeful), concealer, eyeliner, kohl  and mascara, and want to test the eyeshadow/liner double ended pencils.

  	I am already very much a fan of their Motherpucker glosses, Marvelips and Arch de Triumph as well as their body products.


----------



## Alisha1 (Oct 22, 2011)

rockin said:


> I was a very naughty girl yesterday.  I have been trying to get my son to come out shopping with me for the past few days, but to no avail, so I ended up going on my own as our food supplies were running very low.  First I went to the post office to post a package, then on my way to Sainsburys I had to pass Boots.  I popped in to see the new Soap & Glory makeup collection.  It had only just been put out, and the testers weren't even out yet.  I had intended to wait until next week, for the Christmas Shopping Event at Boots, so I could get £12 of points for every £50 spent, but they had a £10 of points for every £50 spent yesterday and I figured it might be better to split the purchases so I don't buy so much in one go, especially since it's the school holidays now and my kids might be with me.
> 
> I got the 3 lipsticks, 3 eyeshadow quads, Cheekmate (a lip and cheek product in a tube), Glow All Out (a 'radiance cheek powder') It's About Prime (eyeshadow primer) in Bright Light and Smokey, and the blush.
> 
> ...


	Wow sounds like you got some lovely goodies! 

  	I went John Lewis today and they had the Lancome collection out (the hat one) I swatched the highlighter and it is sooo pretty! I can't believe they got it in so early! I hope Debenhams get it when the gift with purchase is out and hopefully they don't sell out!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 22, 2011)

I got my order from Debenhams. The Givenchy shimmer powder is tiny, it's only 9 g, whereas the Guerlain one is 17.5 g, so if you only buy one, make it the Guerlain one. It's pretty though, more gol than the Guerlain one. The plum mascara topcoat is interesting, I've yet to try it, but it's pretty. 

  	I really want the Lancome Golden hat highlighter, and I think I might get a lipstick or two as well. I'm really linto red lipstick at the moment, I've bought quite a few lately. 



Alisha1 said:


> I have Clarisonic Plus and I use Olay's cleanser which I love cause its inexpensive and gets the job done!
> 
> I want the gold mascara but I want to swatch it before I buy it just in case!
> 
> ...


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 22, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> I got my order from Debenhams. The Givenchy shimmer powder is tiny, it's only 9 g, whereas the Guerlain one is 17.5 g, so if you only buy one, make it the Guerlain one. It's pretty though, more gol than the Guerlain one. The plum mascara topcoat is interesting, I've yet to try it, but it's pretty.
> 
> I really want the Lancome Golden hat highlighter, and I think I might get a lipstick or two as well. I'm really linto red lipstick at the moment, I've bought quite a few lately.


  	you know i have never had anything from givenchy!

Urban Decay Sparkling Body Powders - todays specktra blog post


----------



## Sweetoothj (Oct 23, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Name and swatches please, thank you!



 	Hi Anitacska!! I got one of these too, its called Moray and its a nice Khaki with Gold glittery sparkles, very nice similar to the MAC Genuine Treasure Paint Pot but more green  it has a really nice texture and goes on nicely 

  	I did a couple swatches with and without flash.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 23, 2011)

Thank you! Looking forward to seeing them. 



Sweetoothj said:


> Hi Anitacska!! I got one of these too, its called Moray and its a nice Khaki with Gold glittery sparkles, very nice similar to the MAC Genuine Treasure Paint Pot but more green  it has a really nice texture and goes on nicely
> I did a couple swatches with and without flash.


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 23, 2011)

here it is on me  so so pretty!


----------



## Alisha1 (Oct 23, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> sure - i'm in bed at the moment but i shall take some pictures later on for you
> 
> oh wow! you hauled and you hauled well! enjoy your new goodies!
> 
> ...



 	I only have one lipstick and I love it! It was my first high-end lipstick and it my only lipstick that I own that I've used so often that the bullet shape has completely gone!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 23, 2011)

Oh wow! This _is_ pretty! I'll need to see about getting this.  Thanks for the swatch! 



LMD84 said:


> here it is on me  so so pretty!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 23, 2011)

I've been pretty naughty actually, today I've ordered 7 nail polishes on eBay (4 China Glaze and 3 Color Club from the holiday collections), I also have 9 Zoya nail polishes and an OPI coming to me. I used not to be into nail polish much, but there's just so many pretty sparkly ones around, lol. I used not to know that nail polishes had seasonal collections like make up, and now I've discovered so many great brands like OPI, Orly, China Glaze, Zoya, etc., it's a slippery slope, lol.


----------



## rockin (Oct 23, 2011)

LOL, it's so tempting, isn't it Anitacska?  I'll admit these past couple of years I've bought loads of nail polish.  I'm another who didn't realise they had seasonal or other collections either.  I'd also never heard of China Glaze, OPI, Orly or many other brands until this past year or so.  Following forums has proven to be financially dangerous


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 24, 2011)

rockin said:


> LOL, it's so tempting, isn't it Anitacska?  I'll admit these past couple of years I've bought loads of nail polish.  I'm another who didn't realise they had seasonal or other collections either.  I'd also never heard of China Glaze, OPI, Orly or many other brands until this past year or so.  Following forums has proven to be financially dangerous



 	snap! i only got into nail polishes a couple of years ago too and it is crazy how much my collection has grown. i now limit myself to only buying some twice a year or so. that way i can bulk order from the states and it works out cheap for me.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 24, 2011)

I found a seller who sells China Glaze polishes for $3.25 a bottle, and has very reasonable shipping charges, so I went a bit crazy with my order.  It is definitely not worth buying the US brands in the UK, they cost so much extra, not even $ for £, since the China Glaze ones are around $6 each, but I've seen them for £8-9 which is just wrong.



LMD84 said:


> snap! i only got into nail polishes a couple of years ago too and it is crazy how much my collection has grown. i now limit myself to only buying some twice a year or so. that way i can bulk order from the states and it works out cheap for me.


----------



## rockin (Oct 24, 2011)

I buy mine cheap on ebay, too, from America


----------



## Alisha1 (Oct 24, 2011)

I need to start buying some China Glaze polishes! 

  	I checked out the Givenchy holiday collection today and everything is soo pretty! I'm getting the shimmer spray and the gold mascara! The blue mascara was also very pretty and I didn't get to swatch the plummy one. I think I have to get them in a few weeks though as I have a big list for the Chanel and Dior Holiday collections!


----------



## anita22 (Oct 24, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> I need to start buying some China Glaze polishes!
> 
> I checked out the Givenchy holiday collection today and everything is soo pretty! I'm getting the shimmer spray and the gold mascara! The blue mascara was also very pretty and I didn't get to swatch the plummy one. I think I have to get them in a few weeks though as I have a big list for the Chanel and Dior Holiday collections!


	Ooh I can't wait for the Dior holiday collection... I really want the Couture Golds palette. (I haven't yet decided what I'll be wearing to work Xmas party this year, other than that it will involve Couture Golds.. haha!)


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 24, 2011)

I've tried the plum sparkle mascara and it's actually very subtle. It doesn't work very well alone, but on top of another mascara it's pretty nice. 



anita22 said:


> Ooh I can't wait for the Dior holiday collection... I really want the Couture Golds palette. (I haven't yet decided what I'll be wearing to work Xmas party this year, other than that it will involve Couture Golds.. haha!)


	Anyone getting excited about the Mac holiday collection? I'm quite excited about the mes and a few other bits and bobs.  Bring on next week!


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 24, 2011)

rockin said:


> I buy mine cheap on ebay, too, from America


  	yup! i always get mine from the states too!


  	I hope everybody has had a good start to your week! My day was pretty manic and just slipped away so I am happy to be home from work!

My MAC Pigment collection – Part 2 - todays specktra blog post


----------



## Alisha1 (Oct 24, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> I've tried the plum sparkle mascara and it's actually very subtle. It doesn't work very well alone, but on top of another mascara it's pretty nice.
> Ooh, I don't know if I should get the quint. I have Endless Shine from last year and it's pretty similar. (Comparison swatch over at The Beauty Look Book: http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2011/10/dior-couture-golds-554-eyeshadow.html)


	I was scared that the gold mascara wouldn't deposit much colour but it seemed ok, the store never had the plummy mascara out - it sounds pretty!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 24, 2011)

It's this seller: http://stores.ebay.co.uk/topnailshop Their feedback is only 99.6%, but they have such a huge volume of sales, there's still an awful lot of positive feedback, so I thought I'd give it a go. They also sell OPI, Essie and Orly as well as Ghina Glaze. 



LMD84 said:


> oohh would you mind linking me to your seller? that is very cheap!
> 
> yup! i always get mine from the states too!
> 
> ...


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 24, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> It's this seller: http://stores.ebay.co.uk/topnailshop Their feedback is only 99.6%, but they have such a huge volume of sales, there's still an awful lot of positive feedback, so I thought I'd give it a go. They also sell OPI, Essie and Orly as well as Ghina Glaze.


	thanks! i feel an order coming on!


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 24, 2011)

on average what were the shipping costs when buying a few at once? will they discount the shipping costs?


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 24, 2011)

It was $4.50 for one, and then $2.50 each, so I ended up paying $19.50 for 7 bottles. Not overly cheap, but it's similar to others I've seen and at 2 quid a bottle, it's still so cheap. 



LMD84 said:


> on average what were the shipping costs when buying a few at once? will they discount the shipping costs?


----------



## rockin (Oct 24, 2011)

That's the same seller I've bought most of mine from


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 24, 2011)

I take it you're happy with them?



rockin said:


> That's the same seller I've bought most of mine from


----------



## rockin (Oct 24, 2011)

Very happy


----------



## Eleentje (Oct 24, 2011)

Welcome, nightingails   I actually went to the new Westfield in Stratford, but thanks for your help 


nightingails said:


> Lovely topic I just discovered! Totally overhelmed by all the info. I have been drooling after Clarisonic for a good while, keep waiting a good deal on it.
> For the lady who couldn't find Stila stand in Boots Westfield, if you mean the White City one it's on the ground floor, on the side right next to Too Faced. it's not too far from tills on the right handsight. If I remember correctly on the other side of it it had polishes.


  	Charlotte, I got my Clarisonic in Berry colour only because the blue one sold out quickly.
  	Mia (and Plus) comes with a universal power adapter, as far as I am aware, but not sure whether it will actually have a UK plug in the set, but a converter plug costs a couple of pounds on Ebay anyways. I'm also a bit afraid that i'll end up paying customs charges, so I'll need to be a bit inventive. That's why I'm happy its a CP.
  	If you can find it with a discount in UK, go for that!
  	And 45 pounds is a really good deal!


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 25, 2011)

Eleentje said:


> Welcome, nightingails   I actually went to the new Westfield in Stratford, but thanks for your help
> 
> Charlotte, I got my Clarisonic in Berry colour only because the blue one sold out quickly.
> Mia (and Plus) comes with a universal power adapter, as far as I am aware, but not sure whether it will actually have a UK plug in the set, but a converter plug costs a couple of pounds on Ebay anyways. I'm also a bit afraid that i'll end up paying customs charges, so I'll need to be a bit inventive. That's why I'm happy its a CP.
> ...


	i know! i still can't believe i got it for that price. my skin has never looked better either


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 25, 2011)

Sounds like I need a Clarisonic as well!


----------



## charlotte366 (Oct 25, 2011)

Eleentje said:


> Welcome, nightingails   I actually went to the new Westfield in Stratford, but thanks for your help
> 
> Charlotte, I got my Clarisonic in Berry colour only because the blue one sold out quickly.
> Mia (and Plus) comes with a universal power adapter, as far as I am aware, but not sure whether it will actually have a UK plug in the set, but a converter plug costs a couple of pounds on Ebay anyways. I'm also a bit afraid that i'll end up paying customs charges, so I'll need to be a bit inventive. That's why I'm happy its a CP.
> ...


 
  	thanks

  	I thinks it is firmly on my wishlist now, planning on buying it next week when I get paid, going to go for the mia, which colour is anyone's guess. I have factored it into next months budget which means I will probably skip the holiday collection, I am meant to be on a no buy anyway, and i have a feeling I won;t really use what I want to buy.

  	All I need to do is decide between ordering from space NK, feel unique or look fantastic?

  	Anyone got any suggestions which would be the quickest to deliver, they all have it on sale for £120?


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 25, 2011)

10% off code at BeautyBay: SCARY10 Valid until midnight on Friday.


----------



## Alisha1 (Oct 25, 2011)

charlotte366 said:


> thanks
> 
> I thinks it is firmly on my wishlist now, planning on buying it next week when I get paid, going to go for the mia, which colour is anyone's guess. I have factored it into next months budget which means I will probably skip the holiday collection, I am meant to be on a no buy anyway, and i have a feeling I won;t really use what I want to buy.
> 
> ...


	Feel Unique delivery is kinda slow but if you recommend a friend, your friend will get 10% off their first order and you will get a £5 voucher when they've placed an order. You can use another email address of your own and get both discounts


----------



## anita22 (Oct 25, 2011)

Look Fantastic tends to be a bit quicker. LF & Feel Unique both do free delivery, whereas Space NK is around £5 I think (which is why I never order from them unless it's something I can't buy anywhere else). Occasionally LookFantastic have discount codes, I'm not aware of any at the moment but it's worth checking vouchercodes.co.uk and places like that.


----------



## nazia (Oct 25, 2011)

Just a quick heads up, guys. I popped into TK Maxx today and they had Color Club nail polish sets for the amazing price of £7.99! That's £1 per polish! They even had the latest colours which is fab.

  	I'm a bit sad though - I spent SO much today that I'm going to HAVE to go on a spending ban. No Xmas goodies for me! And I loved the look of the Gareth Pugh nail polishes! Grrrr!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 25, 2011)

For the Nars fans: http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2011/10/nars-hanamichi-kabuki-eyeshadow-palette-and-nars-kudoki-kabuki-lip-set.html

  	Oh and a gorgeous new Guerlain powder to drool over: http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2011/10/why-so-lookie-likie.html


----------



## Alisha1 (Oct 25, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> For the Nars fans: http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2011/10/nars-hanamichi-kabuki-eyeshadow-palette-and-nars-kudoki-kabuki-lip-set.html
> 
> Oh and a gorgeous new Guerlain powder to drool over: http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2011/10/why-so-lookie-likie.html



 	I saw these yesterday - that guerlain looks so pretty! I want to see the NARs palette in person!


----------



## banana1234 (Oct 25, 2011)

that guerlain powder will be mine!


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> For the Nars fans: http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2011/10/nars-hanamichi-kabuki-eyeshadow-palette-and-nars-kudoki-kabuki-lip-set.html
> 
> Oh and a gorgeous new Guerlain powder to drool over: http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2011/10/why-so-lookie-likie.html


	pretties!!!


  	hubby bought me an inglot palette for my birthday - it was the 5 pan one - and i have been loving the colours! i'm wearing a couple of them today and they are as pigmented as people say they are! i shall post pictures soon!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 26, 2011)

Yay, thanks for this, I went to TK Maxx today and picked up 2 sets (Mistletoe and Alter Ego)! I was torn about getting the Molten Metals one too, might go back for it next week (if it's still there). I've actually ordered 3 of the glitter ones on eBay, but I can give them to my daughters at this price anyway. 



nazia said:


> Just a quick heads up, guys. I popped into TK Maxx today and they had Color Club nail polish sets for the amazing price of £7.99! That's £1 per polish! They even had the latest colours which is fab.
> 
> I'm a bit sad though - I spent SO much today that I'm going to HAVE to go on a spending ban. No Xmas goodies for me! And I loved the look of the Gareth Pugh nail polishes! Grrrr!


----------



## Alisha1 (Oct 26, 2011)

I need to get to TK Max asap! I always forget when I'm in town *sigh*


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> I need to get to TK Max asap! I always forget when I'm in town *sigh*



 	me too! our tk maxx is on a retial park just outside of the normal shops so i rarely take a trip there!


----------



## nightingails (Oct 27, 2011)

I went to 2 tkmaxx around here but no nail polishes there sniff. must have been already sold out. only spotted stilla and some other rubbish.

  	Heads up for the girls into polishes like me, I went crazy today and spent over 20 quid on it. I know most of the places in UK sell them for around 10 quid, but there's place Venus Nails in North Greenwich, London where they have OPI for £6 and China Glaze for £4 and they have a fairly good choice. They also have Essie, Orly, Seche Vite, Color Club and loads more. So who's in London give it a go if you wanna see the polishes in person before getting them.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 27, 2011)

Aaw, sorry you didn't manage to pick up any nail polish at TK Maxx, but it does sound like you've found a great place for cheap nail polish.

  	Is anyone feeling restless just waiting for all these collections coming out in November? I really want to buy something now, lol. I have noticed that the new Dior lipsticks are now up on the Debenhams website and also the new YSL collection is up and there are a coupld of Golden Glosses that I want to pick up, but I will go to Guildford next week to spend my Debenhams vouchers/beauty points and also go to HoF on Thursday to buy Mac there as somebody said they'll have 10% off days on Wed and Thurs. Also want to get myself some Chanel there.  Can't wait to get the Models Own nail polishes too.

  	I'm also really annoyed with Royal Mail, I am waiting for so many packages from the US and nothing wants to turn up. Still haven't got Christine's (Temptalia) package with the paint pots, I know she said 6 to 8 weeks, but why is it taking so long??? Ugh, I want to receive my packages!



nightingails said:


> I went to 2 tkmaxx around here but no nail polishes there sniff. must have been already sold out. only spotted stilla and some other rubbish.
> 
> Heads up for the girls into polishes like me, I went crazy today and spent over 20 quid on it. I know most of the places in UK sell them for around 10 quid, but there's place Venus Nails in North Greenwich, London where they have OPI for £6 and China Glaze for £4 and they have a fairly good choice. They also have Essie, Orly, Seche Vite, Color Club and loads more. So who's in London give it a go if you wanna see the polishes in person before getting them.


----------



## Alisha1 (Oct 27, 2011)

I hope your packages come soon! I hate when I order from places that use the royal mail as the courier - too slow! And I know what you mean about being restless for all these collections to come out - feels like I've been waiting forever for them!


----------



## Alisha1 (Oct 27, 2011)

^BTW Boots and Selfridges have all the Dior Christmas collection up

  	Also does anyone know if the NARS blush palette will only be available from NARS? I hope Selfridges get it as well...!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 27, 2011)

I can't see the eyeshadow quint on the Boots website.  Shame cause I could've earned £12 worth of points today.

  	EDIT: The new Chanel lip stuff are up on Boots though, however the Boots website would not let me place an order.  It just wouldn't go past the delivery address page. I sat here until past midnight and of course lost out on the bonus points. Not going to order from Boots again.



Alisha1 said:


> ^BTW Boots and Selfridges have all the Dior Christmas collection up
> 
> Also does anyone know if the NARS blush palette will only be available from NARS? I hope Selfridges get it as well...!


----------



## nightingails (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you so much for this! Finally caved in and got the Naked Palette, at least I can justify I got it with a discount lol.



Anitacska said:


> 10% off code at BeautyBay: SCARY10 Valid until midnight on Friday.


----------



## anita22 (Oct 27, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> ^BTW Boots and Selfridges have all the Dior Christmas collection up
> 
> Also does anyone know if the NARS blush palette will only be available from NARS? I hope Selfridges get it as well...!



 	When I wrote to NARS I asked them where it would be sold in the UK and they said NARS website. Though you never know!


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 27, 2011)

anita22 said:


> When I wrote to NARS I asked them where it would be sold in the UK and they said NARS website. Though you never know!


	cool! i hope it comes to selfridges though because nars take ages to ship!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 28, 2011)

How exciting!  I want to go to Florida again, it was great. Maybe in 2013... we'll see.

  	I was really annoyed with Boots. Sat here until after midnight and the stupid website just wouldn't let me order and then crashed. I wrote to them to complain, but I doubt they care. 



LMD84 said:


> cool! i hope it comes to selfridges though because nars take ages to ship!


----------



## Alisha1 (Oct 28, 2011)

The Boots site crashed on me yesterday as well, maybe loads of people are trying to take advantage of the offer?


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 28, 2011)

yeah we are going back september next year  we last went in 2010 so a two year gap is quite nice. Plus we haven't seen the Harry Potter world yet so that will be great! 

  	I hope that Boots do reply to you... it will be rude if they don't!

Rolling in the Deep Purple - todays specktra tutorial


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 28, 2011)

They were all in stock, but the website was really slow and then crashed. 

 	No packages again today, I'm so annoyed, there should be about 5 of them coming from the US plus one from Hong Kong. Sigh.


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 28, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> No packages again today, I'm so annoyed, there should be about 5 of them coming from the US plus one from Hong Kong. Sigh.


  	yeah it seems like even now it gets crazy in that section of the park! i'm hoping it will be quieter when we go but if not i might book us into one of the universal hotels for the night just so we can get early access to the park! lol! an expensive way of doing it but i hate to que up!


----------



## rockin (Oct 28, 2011)

As I half expected, I ended up missing out on Boots Christmas event yesterday   My Dad had a hospital appointment in the morning, and my parents decided to pay us a visit afterwards.  We even went into town and had a meal as well as visiting a few shops and doing my supermarket shopping, but I didn't dare approach Boots as I knew I'd only get "You don't need that" "You've already got too much makeup" and so on.  It just wasn't worth the hassle.  All I can hope is that they do as they usually do and have another such event later.  I could have ordered online, I suppose, but it's only £12 in points per £75 spend that way rather than per £50 spend in store.

  	I did go into town again today as my daughter wanted some bits for Halloween, and I went into Boots to look at the other Soap & Glory makeup.  They didn't have all the testers out, but I did test the lightest foundation (looks promising) and the light concealer, which is very light so I definitely plan to get that.  They only had one of the double-ended eye pencils out - the lilac and plum one, and I swatched it on the back of my hand.  It really takes some rubbing to get it off again, so that looks like a definite future purchase too. 

  	I gather Superdrug is having a special event next week too, from 6pm onwards.  In our town it's on Thursday, but I don't know if it's the same everywhere.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 28, 2011)

Never mind, there'll be another shopping evening, I think there were 3 last year. It seems we were both unlucky yesterday. I didn't even try going yesterday as my Mum was here, although we did go to Kingston on Wednesday and popped into Boots, but didn't get anything. I'll give the Superdrug one a miss, I don't think I can justify going after 6 pm, plus there's not much I want from there right now.



rockin said:


> As I half expected, I ended up missing out on Boots Christmas event yesterday   My Dad had a hospital appointment in the morning, and my parents decided to pay us a visit afterwards.  We even went into town and had a meal as well as visiting a few shops and doing my supermarket shopping, but I didn't dare approach Boots as I knew I'd only get "You don't need that" "You've already got too much makeup" and so on.  It just wasn't worth the hassle.  All I can hope is that they do as they usually do and have another such event later.  I could have ordered online, I suppose, but it's only £12 in points per £75 spend that way rather than per £50 spend in store.
> 
> I did go into town again today as my daughter wanted some bits for Halloween, and I went into Boots to look at the other Soap & Glory makeup.  They didn't have all the testers out, but I did test the lightest foundation (looks promising) and the light concealer, which is very light so I definitely plan to get that.  They only had one of the double-ended eye pencils out - the lilac and plum one, and I swatched it on the back of my hand.  It really takes some rubbing to get it off again, so that looks like a definite future purchase too.
> 
> I gather Superdrug is having a special event next week too, from 6pm onwards.  In our town it's on Thursday, but I don't know if it's the same everywhere.


----------



## sonia84 (Oct 28, 2011)

Fingers crossed that the mini sets are at the counters next week, I can't wait to go swatch happy. I ordered the Enrapture Rollers online afterwatching Lou's video a million times and I'm not impresed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 When they came this afternoon I popped one of each in my hair, left them in for 10 mins and nothing. I thought it could be because it wasn't "fresh clean hair" so I washed and blow dried it and tried both rollers on a small section and again nothing. I'm going to try again in the morning on next day hair but I'm really bummed as they weren't cheap.


----------



## Alisha1 (Oct 28, 2011)

rockin said:


> As I half expected, I ended up missing out on Boots Christmas event yesterday   My Dad had a hospital appointment in the morning, and my parents decided to pay us a visit afterwards.  We even went into town and had a meal as well as visiting a few shops and doing my supermarket shopping, but I didn't dare approach Boots as I knew I'd only get "You don't need that" "You've already got too much makeup" and so on.  It just wasn't worth the hassle.  All I can hope is that they do as they usually do and have another such event later.  I could have ordered online, I suppose, but it's only £12 in points per £75 spend that way rather than per £50 spend in store.
> 
> I did go into town again today as my daughter wanted some bits for Halloween, and I went into Boots to look at the other Soap & Glory makeup.  They didn't have all the testers out, but I did test the lightest foundation (looks promising) and the light concealer, which is very light so I definitely plan to get that.  They only had one of the double-ended eye pencils out - the lilac and plum one, and I swatched it on the back of my hand.  It really takes some rubbing to get it off again, so that looks like a definite future purchase too.
> 
> I gather Superdrug is having a special event next week too, from 6pm onwards.  In our town it's on Thursday, but I don't know if it's the same everywhere.



 	I never got to go to the Boots event either - hope they have another one soon! I think I'm giving the Superdrug one a miss as well as theres not much I buy/ want from there


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 28, 2011)

sonia84 said:


> Fingers crossed that the mini sets are at the counters next week, I can't wait to go swatch happy. I ordered the Enrapture Rollers online afterwatching Lou's video a million times and I'm not impresed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	hhmmm well when i use mine my hair has generally been washed that very day. however equally i am sure that i have read that your hair styles best when you have slightly dirty hair! do you feel them getting hotter and then cooler once you have put them in? if not myabe they are faulty? i hope that they work for you because if not i'll feel so bad  my hair might curl easier than yours because it is naturally wavy - maybe you could leave the rollers in for a bit longer and see what happens?


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 29, 2011)

If anyone wants to buy a Clarisonic from Lookfantastic, I have a £12.50 off £95 voucher code: VAMP95 Ends midnight on Monday. I think I might order a Clarisonic, my skin is not in a great condition.


----------



## sonia84 (Oct 29, 2011)

Tried them today. They def felt warm when in but they are going back. Tried second day hair and super hold hairspray and only on my shortest front layer I had a slight wave with the small rollers but the whole of my hair was pin straight. I had them in for 25 mins so they def were cool. I then put them in a second time at the very ends to get a curl and again.....nothing. Ah well, No harm done I'm glad I tried it out.


----------



## amy_forster (Oct 29, 2011)

Does anyone know what the mac products are in this blog post?...

  	http://xfactorstyleteam.blogspot.com/2011/10/fright-night.html

  	It refers to a MAC Black Make-Up Capsule Range. Do you think its all old Style Black products? Or is it something we're not aware of yet?


----------



## Mac-Guy (Oct 29, 2011)

amy_forster said:


> Does anyone know what the mac products are in this blog post?...
> 
> http://xfactorstyleteam.blogspot.com/2011/10/fright-night.html
> 
> It refers to a MAC Black Make-Up Capsule Range. Do you think its all old Style Black products? Or is it something we're not aware of yet?



 	It certainly looks like Style Black...


----------



## anita22 (Oct 29, 2011)

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend 

  	I went shopping today, I was hoping to see the Dior Couture Golds eyeshadow quint out on display but no such luck. On the plus side though, I did find myself a party dress: http://www.lipsy.co.uk/store/party-dresses/lipsy-beaded-babydoll-dress/product-is-DR05410_036

  	Am now trying to work out what makeup and nail colour would go with it, if anyone has any ideas I'd love to hear! (I'm medium toned with dark hair as you can see from my profile pic). I'm a bit stuck on nail colour especially... Gold would look nice but I plan on wearing silver shoes so it might clash :-(

  	Also, just want to rave a bit about the Stila Perfect & Correct foundation I bought in Boots the other week. I love it! It's very long-wearing without being too matte, it's actually quite fresh-feeling. Big thumbs up.


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 30, 2011)

sonia84 said:


> Tried them today. They def felt warm when in but they are going back. Tried second day hair and super hold hairspray and only on my shortest front layer I had a slight wave with the small rollers but the whole of my hair was pin straight. I had them in for 25 mins so they def were cool. I then put them in a second time at the very ends to get a curl and again.....nothing. Ah well, No harm done I'm glad I tried it out.


  	aw that is a shame  sorry they didn't work for you 

No smudging with Stila - todays specktra blog post on that stila smudge stick for those interested


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 30, 2011)

I've had a reply from Boots and they said if I order now, they will honor the bonus points offer, and will still get the £12 worth of points. So I did. 

  	It's been a busy weekend, none of it make up related, and now I have a migraine starting, so I'd better go to bed. Back to school tomorrow though, so should be a bit more peaceful.


----------



## banana1234 (Oct 30, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> I've had a reply from Boots and they said if I order now, they will honor the bonus points offer, and will still get the £12 worth of points. So I did.
> 
> It's been a busy weekend, none of it make up related, and now I have a migraine starting, so I'd better go to bed. Back to school tomorrow though, so should be a bit more peaceful.



 	i thought they would do that, i didnt want to say just incase they didnt but their customer care team are brilliant, if its a technical issue its not like you forgot to do it, or whatever

  	sometimes CS are annoying cos you say no to a customer, then they ring CS and they say its ok, or they promise them something we cant do! lol
  	like one lady has so far returned about 10 mascara's saying they are 'dried out' she uses them for almost a month then brings them back, we said no more refunds and she rung CS and they said ok! lol

  	rockin, dont worry, there will be more points events closer to xmas, there are always a few, if you need help ring customer service and they may be able to give you some dates, but i dont know if they would know when yet..


----------



## lovesongx (Oct 30, 2011)

20% off Debenhams (when you spend over £40 - it's working under £40 atm for me though) until wed - code is LH20
  	Hopefully the new collections will be out before then! Shame the bonus points offer isn't on anymore, that would have been perfect haha. Getting a few xmas prezzies now!


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 31, 2011)

lovesongx said:


> 20% off Debenhams (when you spend over £40 - it's working under £40 atm for me though) until wed - code is LH20
> Hopefully the new collections will be out before then! Shame the bonus points offer isn't on anymore, that would have been perfect haha. Getting a few xmas prezzies now!


	ooohh i take it it's on beauty?! yay!


----------



## sonia84 (Oct 31, 2011)

Oh fingers crossed they release the mini collection before then, with everything I want I could prob afford a free lippie with the 20% off. Knowing our luck it will come up on thu.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 31, 2011)

I was hoping they would too.  I once forgot to use a voucher for some bonus points I had and phoned them up, and they let me put the code in afterwards! I did say if they don't then I will just return everything and place a second order, so might as well save me the hassle, lol.

  	I can't believe someone would do that with the mascaras, I mean maybe once, but repeatedly? I would be so ashamed!



LMD84 said:


> ooohh i take it it's on beauty?! yay!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 31, 2011)

Called up Debenhams, they said that the free gift is only available if you pay full price, so online it's either one or the other. So I've decided to go to Debenhams later and see if they have it in yet, if not, I'll pop in again tomorrow, as I do have about £43 in vouchers, so I guess it works out better anyway. Still torn about whether to get the big set as well, it's £42 but it does come with a full size Bi-Facil, 3 small lipsticks, 2 small sized cleansers, 3 small mascaras, trial size Genifique (which I love), Genifique day cream and eye cream, etc. So it is good value, but do I need it? (Okay, of course I don't lol.)

  	Have you seen BritishBeautyBlogger's pictures of the Guerlain spring collection? http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2011/10/guerlain-spring-2012.html Once again, I want everything!


----------



## rockin (Oct 31, 2011)

I got an email from Debenhams for 15% off a £30 spend (HF66).  If you read the small print at the bottom of the email, though, beauty is among the exclusions.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 31, 2011)

The 20% off works for beauty though!



rockin said:


> I got an email from Debenhams for 15% off a £30 spend (HF66).  If you read the small print at the bottom of the email, though, beauty is among the exclusions.



 	Also, if anyone's interested, Sephora (France) has sent me a 20% off code JECRAQUE. Delivery is 15.90 euros regardless of how much you order, although the prices are slightly higher in euros, with the 20% off it balances out.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 31, 2011)

Hello again (feels like I'm talking to myself, lol). I popped into Debenhams, but the Golden Hat collection wasn't out yet, so I'll go back tomorrow.

  	One of my packages has arrived eventually, it's the Sally Hansen Turquoise Opal Nail Prisms nail polish, can't wait to try it out, it looks so pretty in the bottle!


----------



## Alisha1 (Oct 31, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Hello again (feels like I'm talking to myself, lol). I popped into Debenhams, but the Golden Hat collection wasn't out yet, so I'll go back tomorrow.
> 
> One of my packages has arrived eventually, it's the Sally Hansen Turquoise Opal Nail Prisms nail polish, can't wait to try it out, it looks so pretty in the bottle!


	I'm sure the collection is meant to be out on the 1st, its so strange how some counters have the collection and others don't :/

  	is there a Lancome GWP on at the moment as well?


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 31, 2011)

Yes, you get this with 2 purchases: http://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/CategoryDisplay?storeId=10001&catalogId=10001&langId=-1&userType=G&categoryId=138131#lancome (go to the very top of the page)

  	Also if you spend mroe than £30 (or buy 2 products online) you can buy this for £42: http://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/prod_10001_10001_123053663599_-1?breadcrumb=Home~Beauty~Gift+sets~Make+up+gift+sets (But it's out of stock online.)



Alisha1 said:


> I'm sure the collection is meant to be out on the 1st, its so strange how some counters have the collection and others don't :/
> *is there a Lancome GWP on at the moment as well?*


----------



## Alisha1 (Oct 31, 2011)

Wow I guess I'm need to go to Debenhams this week! I think I'm going to get a polish and a lippie from the Golden Hat collection, I just ordered the blush with all my dior stuff and saved about £34! I practically got the blush free!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 31, 2011)

Ooh what did you get from Dior? I haven't seen the new collection up on Debenhams yet.



Alisha1 said:


> Wow I guess I'm need to go to Debenhams this week! I think I'm going to get a polish and a lippie from the Golden Hat collection, I just ordered the blush with all my dior stuff and saved about £34! I practically got the blush free!


----------



## Alisha1 (Oct 31, 2011)

They have the new lipsticks up with the rest of the Rouge lipsticks
  	http://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/prod_10001_10001_123172502199_-1?breadcrumb=Home%7EBeauty

  	If you look at all of them you'll see that some of them are the names of the nail polishes that are coming out with the christmas collection and they are priced at the regular polish price, 17.50 so I took a chance and ordered all 4 - I'm hoping I get the right items :/ LOL! I also got 3 lipsticks from the collection in Etoile, Nocturne and Victorne. I like the look of the rest but I need to see them face to face and I probably won't be able to buy them till the end of the month! *Sigh* 

  	I bought alot but its only cause my birthdays on wednesday so I'm treating myself


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 31, 2011)

I ordered Nocturne from Boots, but I don't really know if I want anything else, other than the eyeshadow quint. I still want Chanel Enivree Rouge Allure and Rouge Carat nail polish, and will check out the new Lacome lipsticks and nail polishes in person tomorrow. Not even sure what I want from Mac, MES for sure, also Pleasure Principle, but the rest? Need to look at swatches!

  	Happy birthday for Wednesday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Alisha1 said:


> They have the new lipsticks up with the rest of the Rouge lipsticks
> http://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/prod_10001_10001_123172502199_-1?breadcrumb=Home%7EBeauty
> 
> If you look at all of them you'll see that some of them are the names of the nail polishes that are coming out with the christmas collection and they are priced at the regular polish price, 17.50 so I took a chance and ordered all 4 - I'm hoping I get the right items :/ LOL! I also got 3 lipsticks from the collection in Etoile, Nocturne and Victorne. I like the look of the rest but I need to see them face to face and I probably won't be able to buy them till the end of the month! *Sigh*
> ...


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 31, 2011)

sadly because it's my store i just have to do it. i get paid overtime for it but it's still a pain 

My MAC Pigment collection – part 3 - todays specktra video


----------



## Alisha1 (Oct 31, 2011)

Thank you 

  	I want Chanel Enivree RA and Empire RAL, I'm not sure about Rouge Carat :/ I want to check out a few lip products from MAC G&I but I won't be able to afford them at the moment so I hope they don't sell out! 

  	Theres wayyy too many collections coming out this week :/


----------



## Alisha1 (Oct 31, 2011)

Oh also I rang the Chanel counter in Selfridges Birmingham and asked whether they will receive the Chanel makeup gift sets and was told they have never received them previously. I also rang the London counter and they received them last year so chances are they will again. I hope they sell them online - I hate the fixed £6 delivery charge for ordering over the phone!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 31, 2011)

I just read this properly, how weird they have the nail polishes among the lipsticks. I might order the gold one and the red one actually. 



Alisha1 said:


> They have the new lipsticks up with the rest of the Rouge lipsticks
> http://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/prod_10001_10001_123172502199_-1?breadcrumb=Home%7EBeauty
> 
> *If you look at all of them you'll see that some of them are the names of the nail polishes that are coming out with the christmas collection and they are priced at the regular polish price, 17.50 so I took a chance and ordered all 4 - I'm hoping I get the right items :/ LOL! *I also got 3 lipsticks from the collection in Etoile, Nocturne and Victorne. I like the look of the rest but I need to see them face to face and I probably won't be able to buy them till the end of the month! *Sigh*
> ...


----------



## Alisha1 (Oct 31, 2011)

Have you seen the swatch of the red one on Temptalia? So pretty! I just remembered I wanted to buy these polishes before my birthday so I can do my nails but I think the earliest they'll come is thursday :/


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 1, 2011)

so who is waiting for the new mac collections to come online today?! me!


----------



## rockin (Nov 1, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> so who is waiting for the new mac collections to come online today?! me!




  	and me!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 1, 2011)

Have you remembered that the Models Own Bettlejuice collection is out today? I've just ordered them! You can buy all 5 plus a top coat for just £20 and if you thrown in an extra nail polish (or something else worth £5) you get free delivery! 

  	Will check out the Lancome counter bit later, but I was helping in school this morning and I'm now starving.  5-year-olds are bloody exhausting, lol.


----------



## sonia84 (Nov 1, 2011)

Me me me!


----------



## rockin (Nov 1, 2011)

I just bought my Beetlejuice collection   I also got the black kohl pencil free as it's my first order with them.  Free postage, total £18


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 1, 2011)

Bummer, I missed the free kohl offer. Not that I need it anyway.  Excited about this now. Hope they don't take long to deliver.



rockin said:


> I just bought my Beetlejuice collection   I also got the black kohl pencil free as it's my first order with them.  Free postage, total £18


	Oh, incidentally, another one of my packages arrived today.  I contacted Temptalia and she said she hadn't even posted my paint pots yet, because apparently it takes 3-4 hours to queue at her post office, so she only posts every 4-6 weeks. Yeah right.


----------



## rockin (Nov 1, 2011)

Wow, it's been a while since you won those, hasn't it?   Surely there's more than one post office she could use?


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 1, 2011)

the new bits are slowly coming up on the mac site... looks like we are getting the mini sets too this month! eek! my poor wallet!


----------



## rockin (Nov 1, 2011)

I must have been looking for the wrong items, as I've found nothing I've searched for yet

  	I wonder when Debenhams or House Of Fraser will get them up?


----------



## sonia84 (Nov 1, 2011)

Yey for minis! Please deb put this on your website today, I will give you lots of pennies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Jeeze the lip bags are £31. Yikes, I did think the mini lip sets would shoot up but they are only £25. Not too big a jump from last year.


----------



## charlotte366 (Nov 1, 2011)

I am debating the mini brush set of the duo fibre brushes - depends on the price though!


----------



## charlotte366 (Nov 1, 2011)

oh and I went to my tk maxx yesterday and they have loads of NYX palettes and kits available.

  	I picked up the nude on nude palette, moscow and morroco palettes, it made me happy!


----------



## rockin (Nov 1, 2011)

Yep, I see the MAC site are getting the Dazzlespheres today, and I can see the Paint Pots, eyeshadows and beauty powders.  I'm hoping to see them on the other sites, though, so I can get a discount or extra points


----------



## sonia84 (Nov 1, 2011)

charlotte366 said:


> I am debating the mini brush set of the duo fibre brushes - depends on the price though!


	£39.50 If you can get them from Debenhams you could save nearly £8!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 1, 2011)

It's been just over a month. Hard to believe the stuff about her post office, but what can you do? I hope she posts them soon anyway.



rockin said:


> Yep, I see the MAC site are getting the Dazzlespheres today, and I can see the Paint Pots, eyeshadows and beauty powders.  I'm hoping to see them on the other sites, though, so I can get a discount or extra points


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 1, 2011)

How can you see the prices? Nothing comes up for me when I click, just the header of each part, except for Glitter and Ice.



sonia84 said:


> £39.50 If you can get them from Debenhams you could save nearly £8!


----------



## sonia84 (Nov 1, 2011)

Go on Mac and then brushes and then sets and the items a there.


----------



## Eleentje (Nov 1, 2011)

Let's hope Debenhams won't be putting only a part of the collection up, like it happened with Cindy collection and Posh Paradise! I also wish they would put it up already! I won't be getting a lot, just 2 MES and a let's skate pp (I wanted to skip it initially due to spending  small fortune on my Sephora f&f haul, but went on G&I thread and got enabled by all those swatches, yikes!), and maybe Snow Globe. And the warm e.s. palette, whenever that gets released


----------



## rockin (Nov 1, 2011)

Eleentje, it looks like we're getting the whole collection on the MAC site today, including kits and Dazzlespheres


----------



## rockin (Nov 1, 2011)

I just phoned Debenhams, and the guy said there was no MAC collection on his list


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 1, 2011)

I want too much stuff, I need some discount or at least points, so I'm defo not ordering from mac. Also Bentalls in Kingston have a rewards scheme now, so I might as well buy there in person. Mac gives you nothing for your loyalty.


----------



## lovesongx (Nov 1, 2011)

rockin said:


> I just phoned Debenhams, and the guy said there was no MAC collection on his list



 	How strange! I wanted the mineralize brush kit but I'm not desperate for it. If I can't get it from Debenhams today or tomorrow with the 20% off I'll get it from HOF with 10% off, failing that it's going on my Christmas list!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 1, 2011)

i have just placed an order for a couple of bits from mac and then i shall buy the rest from debs so i can get 20% off  this is costing me so much though giving us the whole lot on the same day!


----------



## rockin (Nov 1, 2011)

I'd really been hoping it wouldn't all be coming up together, especially since I've just bought some more goodies on ebay.  Today the postie delivered the Put A Spell On You lipbag and the Pinkzapoppin! mineralize kit.  Yes, it's more money spent, but I got them at great prices.  I got the 2 for less than £40, including postage!  I'd been wanting Dainty and Light Flush for a while now, and they would have come to more than that on their own


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 1, 2011)

rockin said:


> I'd really been hoping it wouldn't all be coming up together, especially since I've just bought some more goodies on ebay.  Today the postie delivered the Put A Spell On You lipbag and the Pinkzapoppin! mineralize kit.  Yes, it's more money spent, but I got them at great prices.  I got the 2 for less than £40, including postage!  I'd been wanting Dainty and Light Flush for a while now, and they would have come to more than that on their own


	see bargains like that are well worth having! but like you i wish these would be spread out a little - i mean i only bought a paint pot, lip set, one mes and a dazzleglass and it was over £70!!!


----------



## rockin (Nov 1, 2011)

I've cut dazzleglasses off my wish list completely - I've had to tell myself they're too expensive for how much you get, plus I already have a ton of lipgloss LOL.  I really want to try to get the other bits I want with some kind of discount, plus earning points by paying with my House Of Fraser card, of course.


----------



## sonia84 (Nov 1, 2011)

Jiminity cricket. I want 2 lip sets a lip bag and the brush set and that comes 2 £120! Even thou I have the money and it's for Christmas I'm finding it really hard to pull that much cash out. I've been out of the Mac/make up loop for a while and the inner scrooge is screaming at me lol.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 1, 2011)

Do you think everything will be at the counters on Thursday though? I remember last year the kits/palettes were only at the counter 2 weeks after the main collection. In any case, I will be ordering from Debenhams if I can, failing that I'll be buying in person from HoF or Bentalls on Thursday. 

  	Just been to Debenhams and got the Lancome Golden Hat powder (wow!) and no. 343 lipstick. The free gift is really good, you get a small brush roll with an eyeshadow and blush brush, a mini lipstick, mini mascara, 30 ml Bi-Facil, 5 ml Genifique, 15 ml day and 15 ml night cream. Didn't go for the £42 set as I have so much stuff already and have spend a crazy amount of money on make up last month. Luckily I only paid £10.50 today because of my money off vouchers and beauty point balance.


----------



## lovesongx (Nov 1, 2011)

Just got this reply on Debenhams Beauty Club Facebook: 

  	Hi Laura, we've very excited here at Beauty Club Towers... 3 gorgeous new MAC collections launch tomorrow- Glitter & Ice, Ice Parade and Dazzlesphere!


----------



## sonia84 (Nov 1, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 1, 2011)

lovesongx said:


> Just got this reply on Debenhams Beauty Club Facebook:
> 
> Hi Laura, we've very excited here at Beauty Club Towers... 3 gorgeous new MAC collections launch tomorrow- Glitter & Ice, Ice Parade and Dazzlesphere!


	Yay!! That is great news! I shall order from work


----------



## charlotte366 (Nov 1, 2011)

if it does launch at debenhams whilst 20% is on, I will prob get the mineralise brush kit, If not I won;t bother, I just don;t see it at £39.50 especially as all the other kits have 5 brushes, this has 4 and I already own full size 187 and 130!

  	Might pop to debenhams and visit lancome tomorrow though!, I love lancome GWP's!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 1, 2011)

Yay!!! Thank you Laura!  Better check through the swatches tonight and make sure I know what I want.



LMD84 said:


> Yay!! That is great news! I shall order from work


----------



## Alisha1 (Nov 1, 2011)

I haven't ordered anything from G&I and not sure if I want to! Hmm I must be going mad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	On another note my Debenhams order has been despatched and I'm hoping it will be delivered tomorrow for a nice birthday surprise!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 1, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> I haven't ordered anything from G&I and not sure if I want to! Hmm I must be going mad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	oohh i hope it arrives for you!


----------



## nazia (Nov 1, 2011)

Good evening ladies! Hope you're all well.

  	Just wanted to say thank you to Laura (lovesongx) for the Debenhams code - I just ordered a few YSL bits and bobs!

  	It means no MAC for me this month AT ALL, but I don't mind so much. I ordered my Models Own Beetlejuice collection too, can't wait for that to arrive!

  	By this point, I must seem like Kiko's spokesperson, but I swear I'm not! They had a new collection out today and it was lovelyyyy. I'll be posting pics up on my blog soon.

  	I went out today to see the new makeup collections and the loveliest sales guy in John Lewis absolutely charmed me - I love it when that happens! There was no hard sell and he was admiring my nail polish lol. I always want to ask them their names when that happens, but my memory is awful so I don't want to forget the next time I see them and embarrass myself!

  	Anyway, I'm waffling (as usual!) Anita, have you tried your Turquoise Opal yet?

  	I hope all of you share your hauls with us - I'm in nosy mode!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 1, 2011)

Funny you should ask, I've just painted my nails with it. I used Barry M black nail polish under it plus 2 coats of Turquoise Opal. It is gorgeous. I will post some pictures tomorrow when the light is better.



nazia said:


> Good evening ladies! Hope you're all well.
> 
> Just wanted to say thank you to Laura (lovesongx) for the Debenhams code - I just ordered a few YSL bits and bobs!
> 
> ...


----------



## anita22 (Nov 1, 2011)

nazia said:


> By this point, I must seem like Kiko's spokesperson, but I swear I'm not! They had a new collection out today and it was lovelyyyy. I'll be posting pics up on my blog soon.


  	I love the Kiko goodies I picked up last week! I wore the Unexpected Rosy Taupe mineral eyeshadow quad on a night out last week. It's beautiful applied wet for a sparkly duochrome effect. The eyeshadow sticks are also great, I've worn them a couple of times now and they last very well - the price is so good I am planning to get more next time I'm in Westfield.


----------



## Eleentje (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks, Rockin! I've just seen all of it up on Mac website. Oh well, it doesn't really matter if I buy everything at once or not.



nazia said:


> Good evening ladies! Hope you're all well.
> 
> Just wanted to say thank you to Laura (lovesongx) for the Debenhams code - I just ordered a few YSL bits and bobs!
> 
> ...


 
	I am also terrible with names, but I keep the receipts, as they usually have the SA's name on it. That's the only way I can remember


----------



## lovesongx (Nov 2, 2011)

It's up on Debenhams!

  	I got the Mineralize brushes for £31.60 instead of £39.50 - remember the code LH20 and SHBC for free delivery!!

  	I'm now debating (with myself) whether to get the 167/168/212/217/239 kit, I just really begrudge paying for a brush I won't use, I'm looking at you 212!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 2, 2011)

lovesongx said:


> It's up on Debenhams!
> 
> I got the Mineralize brushes for £31.60 instead of £39.50 - remember the code LH20 and SHBC for free delivery!!
> 
> I'm now debating (with myself) whether to get the 167/168/212/217/239 kit, I just really begrudge paying for a brush I won't use, I'm looking at you 212!



 	awesome! i shall place an order in a bit for the paint pot i wanted as well as a lipstick  whoop! enjoy!


----------



## sonia84 (Nov 2, 2011)

Aghh forgot what a pita ordering from debenhams on my ipad is. Every time i try to log in it says I have inputted 3 incorrect passwords even thou its the first time I've entered. Now waiting for the change password email to come so I can start again. Grr.


----------



## rockin (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks, I have placed my order 

  	Orders over £30 are free delivery, and mine was definitely over that lol.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 2, 2011)

Brilliant, thanks! I've saved 61 quid!!! (No, don't calculate how much I actually spent, lol.) What is it with Winterized though? Unavailable on both websites. Weird. Hopefully the counters will have it tomorrow, it looks so pretty. 



lovesongx said:


> It's up on Debenhams!
> 
> I got the Mineralize brushes for £31.60 instead of £39.50 - remember the code LH20 and SHBC for free delivery!!
> 
> I'm now debating (with myself) whether to get the 167/168/212/217/239 kit, I just really begrudge paying for a brush I won't use, I'm looking at you 212!


----------



## rockin (Nov 2, 2011)

Ordering from Debenhams is a pain in the ass even on a PC.  I hate having to navigate back to the page I want after each item I place in my basket - so many extra unnecessary clicks!

  	Right, now I've done that I can go and get ready for my dance class, not that I have the energy for it right now


----------



## sonia84 (Nov 2, 2011)

I ordered the mineralize brushes, sultry lip bag, the nude and coral lip set, Hang up lipstick, brule pan and fix+. My total order came to £126.50 so for an extra £6.50 it would have cost from Mac I got the last 3 items.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 2, 2011)

LH20 works for orders under £40 too, I forgot to get Trax e/s and Hot Gossip l/s, so went back to Debenhams and it worked. Another £4.60 saved.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 2, 2011)

Nazia, a few pictures for you of my Turquoise Opal nails. So pretty!  I hope the Models Own nail polishes will be like this too.


----------



## angi (Nov 2, 2011)

rockin said:


> Thanks, I have placed my order
> 
> Orders over £30 are free delivery, and *mine was definitely over that lol*.


	Mine too, it actually hurt! I saved £48 though thanks to the code, so yay! Also have cashback to come through my debit card/ topcashback and the beauty clubcard points so it's not too bad (that's totally the rationalisations of an addict, isn't it?) Makes the fact that Debenhams website is a complete PITA slightly easier to bear. Was disappointed that couldn't get Winterised though.


----------



## sonia84 (Nov 2, 2011)

Shame it seems everyone had issues with them. They refused my beauty card a few times so I ordered without it, wasn't worth faffing on for 7 quid.


----------



## nazia (Nov 2, 2011)

Eleentje said:


> *I am also terrible with names, but I keep the receipts, as they usually have the SA's name on it. That's the only way I can remember *


	That's a really good idea, I'll have to remember that! Only thing is, I didn't actually buy any Dior yesterday! (I wouldn't have done from John Lewis anyway - I'd pop into Boots for my points!)


----------



## nazia (Nov 2, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Nazia, a few pictures for you of my Turquoise Opal nails. So pretty!  I hope the Models Own nail polishes will be like this too.


	Just saw this - isn't it lovely?! I couldn't stop admiring my nails when I wore it. Every other moment it seemed as though I was snapping pics to try and capture the prettiness!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 2, 2011)

Mine didn't come today, I ordered around noon, so maybe just missed the cut off point. Also they must have had so many orders yesterday.

 	Speaking of nail polishes, my remaining 5 international packages came today (the postman must think I'm nuts), and 4 of them were nail polishes. I got the full Zoya holiday set, 4 China Glaze holiday ones (including the Mac dupe - for £2!), 3 Color Club ones (I have actually bought the whole set from TK Maxx, but at this price, my daughters can have them), OPI Rainbow Connection, and 6 random Zoya ones (2 of them were free because the woman took 4 weeks to send the Zoya holiday polishes). Here are some pictures. 

















  	Oh and there's another Boots shopping event coming up on the 10th! £12 worth of points for every £50 spent.


----------



## lovesongx (Nov 2, 2011)

I've just ordered CG Snow Globe from ebay, it looks so pretty!


----------



## Eleentje (Nov 2, 2011)

I have just tried to place the order, using the code, but when I get to the final stage, the order total shows up without the 20% disc. Did anyone else have this issue? I'm doing it via my iPhone!


----------



## lovesongx (Nov 2, 2011)

Eleentje said:


> I have just tried to place the order, using the code, but when I get to the final stage, the order total shows up without the 20% disc. Did anyone else have this issue? I'm doing it via my iPhone!



 	The code is still working via PC, hope you can get it to work!

  	The packaging from Glitter and Ice is so nice! See MacKarrie's post here!


----------



## rockin (Nov 2, 2011)

My email from Models Own arrived almost exactly 24 hours from when I placed the order, to say my order is complete and they will rush it to me as soon as they can.  I ordered just before half past noon yesterday.  I actually read on Facebook just now that they have sold out of one of the colours already, but will be getting more stock around the end of November. 

  	LOL, Angi - I went through Topcashback and used a payment card that collects points too, for my Debenhams order (it all helps, doesn't it).  I don't have one of their beauty cards though, as there's no Debenhams in our town for me to get a card from, and I assume points can only be spent in branch too?

  	I got a notice in the post from Boots today about their next Christmas evening on 10th November, so I'm hoping I'll be able to go to that (fingers crossed)


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 2, 2011)

rockin said:


> My email from Models Own arrived almost exactly 24 hours from when I placed the order, to say my order is complete and they will rush it to me as soon as they can.  I ordered just before half past noon yesterday.  I actually read on Facebook just now that they have sold out of one of the colours already, but will be getting more stock around the end of November.
> 
> LOL, Angi - I went through Topcashback and used a payment card that collects points too, for my Debenhams order (it all helps, doesn't it).  I don't have one of their beauty cards though, as there's no Debenhams in our town for me to get a card from, and I assume points can only be spent in branch too?
> 
> I got a notice in the post from Boots today about their next Christmas evening on 10th November, so I'm hoping I'll be able to go to that (fingers crossed)


	oh i meant to get that beetle juice collection! darn it! i shall go to the site and see what is going on with the stock


----------



## rockin (Nov 2, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> oh i meant to get that beetle juice collection! darn it! i shall go to the site and see what is going on with the stock



 	I think it was the pinky brown one they had sold out of


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 2, 2011)

rockin said:


> I think it was the pinky brown one they had sold out of


	gah  i wanted to order the set but it says no because some shades are out of stock... i guess i shall have to wait until it comes back! that shows me for waiting on it!

  	I have also been filming my october faves video and showed Lily Moo the kitten - she has got soooo big now! chubby little girly


----------



## Alisha1 (Nov 2, 2011)

The House of Fraser brand event has started now online and does not include any makeup brands as far as I can tell :/ I did ask an MA at the Chanel counter and she said Chanel were not going to be participating

  	My Debenhams package never arrived today but I did find the Chanel Christmas collection out in House of Fraser today  So I obviously had to treat my self to a little birthday present! I couldn't afford alot so I only got the Rouge Allure in Enivree and the Rouge Allure Laque in Empire (which I love). The Chanel MA packed my goodies in a pretty Chanel gift box with a pretty flower on it  I will post pictures later!

  	I also got to swatch everything in the collection and I will definitely be going back for the highlighter, the eyeshadow duo and Sweet Beige glossimer. I'm still not sure about the polish and eyeliner yet :s


----------



## Alisha1 (Nov 2, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> gah  i wanted to order the set but it says no because some shades are out of stock... i guess i shall have to wait until it comes back! that shows me for waiting on it!
> I have also been filming my october faves video and showed Lily Moo the kitten - she has got soooo big now! chubby little girly



 	I wanted the set as well but it had sold out by the time I added it to my basket! Guess its a good thing cause I can't really afford it anyway plus I bought loads of makeup this week thanks to my birthday money I got from my family


----------



## nazia (Nov 2, 2011)

Ok people, who wants to see some quick Beetlejuice swatches (on paper)? I swatch all my nail polishes (in a little notebook AND a nail chart lol) and most of the time they go dull or absorb weirdly into the paper. Not with these babies! They're gorgeous, vibrant and stunning irl. You need these in your makeup lives!

  	On to the pictures, sorry for so many. This is under artificial light, 3 coats of each shade. In the first few pics, going down, it is: Pinky Brown, Purple Blue, Aqua Violet. After that it is Golden Green, then Emerald Black.





















  	Sooo yummy for a nail polish fanatic like me! What do you guys think? Lou, this is a set of 8 different photos, not one massive one, but if I'm breaking any rules, feel free to edit!


----------



## Eleentje (Nov 2, 2011)

It worked on my pc, but unfortunately I missed out on Let's Skate pp, the item I wanted the most from this collection.
  	I still managed to spend 100 pounds on my order, I have no willpower, sigh!
  	At least one of the items in my order is going to be a prezzie for my sister, so I don't feel awfully bad. She really wanted Chanel Biphase makeup remover, after she tried some of mine, so she's getting that for Christmas.
  	Other than that I bought Shimmermint, Warm eye palette, Fix + (it was mentioned here, and I realized I needed to get it too), Guerlain Perles de Nuit (instead of Snow Globe) and Mac #7 lash.


----------



## Eleentje (Nov 2, 2011)

Happy birthday, Alisha


----------



## anita22 (Nov 2, 2011)

Happy birthday, Alisha!!!




nazia said:


> That quad is very pretty - I didn't buy any but I was really tempted! The shadows seem huge too, which makes it good value (if they are!). I love those eyeshadow sticks. I keep going on about them but they're so vibrant and long lasting. Tbh, even though the price is good, it should be better! If you look at the Italian site, they're much cheaper in Euros. I wish we got that same value!


  	Indeed..! I wonder if they have stores in Spain or Germany, as I will be going there next month, perhaps the euro pricing will be the same. I definitely saw a Kiko when I was in Paris in September, but as it was a Sunday it was closed :-(


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 2, 2011)

Let's Skate is still available on the Debenhams website.



Eleentje said:


> It worked on my pc, but unfortunately I missed out on Let's Skate pp, the item I wanted the most from this collection.
> I still managed to spend 100 pounds on my order, I have no willpower, sigh!
> At least one of the items in my order is going to be a prezzie for my sister, so I don't feel awfully bad. She really wanted Chanel Biphase makeup remover, after she tried some of mine, so she's getting that for Christmas.
> Other than that I bought Shimmermint, Warm eye palette, Fix + (it was mentioned here, and I realized I needed to get it too), Guerlain Perles de Nuit (instead of Snow Globe) and Mac #7 lash.


----------



## rockin (Nov 2, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Alisha!!


----------



## Eleentje (Nov 2, 2011)

Not when you click on it to put it in your basket, Anita. I tried a few times :/

  	Kiko should be available in Germany.


----------



## Eleentje (Nov 2, 2011)

Maybe this will help:

http://translate.google.nl/translat...cht.de/html/kiko_kosmetik_in_deutschland.html


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 2, 2011)

Aaw, sorry to hear that. I'm going to the counter tomorrow, do you want me to pick one up for you?



Eleentje said:


> Not when you click on it to put it in your basket, Anita. I tried a few times :/
> 
> Kiko should be available in Germany.


----------



## Alisha1 (Nov 2, 2011)

rockin said:


> Happy Birthday, Alisha!!


	Thank you!


----------



## anita22 (Nov 2, 2011)

Brilliant, thank you!! I will be stopping in Berlin so hopefully I will have the opportunity to stop by one of the stores.


----------



## nazia (Nov 2, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> Thank you!


	eBay! The nail wheels are what I was after at first, but after looking on eBay I saw that they have these nail charts for sale too and you can swatch 120 colours on one. So for the sake of saving space I bought those instead of the  wheels. But they're more difficult to paint neatly on, so it's whatever you prefer really. I need some more actually. I thought 4 charts of 120 would be enough...I was wrong 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	Anyway, happy birthday! Make sure you get spoilt and have loads of fun! xxx


----------



## anita22 (Nov 3, 2011)

Thank you, that's really kind of you! I do go into London reasonably regularly and will definitely be going to Westfield to do some Xmas shopping before I'm on holiday in Germany, so I should be able to pop into store and make a list of what I want to buy. Will PM you in case I can't make it!


  	You know we really should have a Specktra London (or UK?) meet up at some point, it seems like there are a few of us who are in and out of London regularly? Maybe in January when the post-Xmas sales are on and the spring collections are starting to appear!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 3, 2011)

anita22 said:


> Thank you, that's really kind of you! I do go into London reasonably regularly and will definitely be going to Westfield to do some Xmas shopping before I'm on holiday in Germany, so I should be able to pop into store and make a list of what I want to buy. Will PM you in case I can't make it!
> 
> You know we really should have a Specktra London (or UK?) meet up at some point, it seems like there are a few of us who are in and out of London regularly? Maybe in January when the post-Xmas sales are on and the spring collections are starting to appear!


  	we should do a meet up! i'm getting a car in january so it will be better for me so i can actually travel to meet people!

  	Happy birthday Alisha!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 3, 2011)

I would love that! I can normally go into London at the weekends, so definitely, count me in!

  	I've just phoned the Kingston and Guildford counters about Winterized, the Guildford one didn't get it, the KIngston one hasn't got them out yet, she said they got them late last night, but she is happy to hold one for me if they have it. Someone on the G&I thread said they ordered it on the phone from Mac, but I don't know if you have to pay delivery if you do. I also want to go and pick up the remaining bits from Chanel and Dior (by the way, does anyone know if we're getting the Dior quint, I have not seen it online anywhere?), and some bits from Laura Mercier, so I'll go into Kingston today anyway. 



anita22 said:


> Thank you, that's really kind of you! I do go into London reasonably regularly and will definitely be going to Westfield to do some Xmas shopping before I'm on holiday in Germany, so I should be able to pop into store and make a list of what I want to buy. Will PM you in case I can't make it!
> 
> *You know we really should have a Specktra London (or UK?) meet up at some point, it seems like there are a few of us who are in and out of London regularly? Maybe in January when the post-Xmas sales are on and the spring collections are starting to appear!*


----------



## sonia84 (Nov 3, 2011)

I've had my dispatched email from Debenhams, do they deliver on a Saturday?


----------



## rockin (Nov 3, 2011)

I've got my Debenhams dispatch email, too 

  	House of Fraser don't appear to have the collection up  yet


----------



## Eleentje (Nov 3, 2011)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *anita22* 

 

 		 			You know we really should have a Specktra London (or UK?) meet up at some point, it seems like there are a few of us who are in and out of London regularly? Maybe in January when the post-Xmas sales are on and the spring collections are starting to appear!




	What a great idea! I would love that, actually!  I'm going to be in London in the weekend of Jan 7/8th, so would be great if we could do it that weekend. Dior's Spring collection, which I really want to check out, should be just out at Selfridges then, and hopefully also other brands' spring collections, plus all the sales, so I'm sure we'll get to do plenty of shopping. Although it may be stupidly busy at all the shops, but to be honest it usually is anyway in central London, especially in the weekend. But of course, I will also consider it if we hold it on another weekend in Jan, as long as it is not that of Jan 14th.

  	Anita, thank you very much for your offer, I'm debating with myself about it, but wouldn't want to be a burden.  I may just get it from the Mac website, because my sister is coming over in 2 weeks, so she can bring it along then. Wish winterized would available as well, cos then I'd qualify for free shipping (yes, I'm a cheapskate, lol).


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 3, 2011)

I'd be happy to do it. Unfortunately the Kingston counter didn't have the individual items out even by the time I left, only the spheres.But they checked in the boxes and didn't see Winterized. I'll call back tomorrow to see if they did get it, she will hold one for me anyway.

  	I've managed to get the Laura Mercier illuminator and the baked eye palette, yay! I also picked up the Red/gold Dior nail varnish (651 Merveille) free with my Boots points (yay!) and 777 Fantastique Rouge Dior (not free sadly). I also love 758 Constellation which will come home with me soon.  However, no sign of the eyeshadow quint, it seems it might not be available in the UK? Never mind, I have last years eye quint and it's pretty similar judging by the swatches.

  	I saw the Chanel collection but it wasn't for sale yet. I'll definitely buy Enivree Rouge Allure and the nail polish, so pretty. My Boots order should be ready for pick up this afternoon from my local Boots, it has Famous R.A., the new R.A. Laque and the new red lipgloss as well as Dior 961 Nocturne in it.  Can't wait!

  	I have decided though that after picking up the Chanel bits and the Dior lipstick tomorrow or next week, plus the Nars flowery palette if we get it, I will not buy more make up until the spring collections come out because I have spent so much last month and this month already.  But a January meet up will be just in time. 



sonia84 said:


> I've had my dispatched email from Debenhams, do they deliver on a Saturday?


----------



## Alisha1 (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Alisha1 (Nov 3, 2011)

sonia84 said:


> I've had my dispatched email from Debenhams, do they deliver on a Saturday?


	I have recieved Debenhams deliveris on saturdays, Their courier is Royal Mail so they tend to come when the post comes


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 3, 2011)

Just wanted to say, and I'm sure you all think I'm nuts for ordering from them, but my order from Sephora (France) that I placed on Monday has just arrived! That's some example for Debenhams and Mac, my first Debenhams order that I placed on Monday has not come yet. Hmm. Oh and the delivery bloke had a french accent, do you think he actually delivered it from France, lol.


----------



## sonia84 (Nov 3, 2011)

Ah great! I hate when you order mid week and you don't get them until the next week, it really puts me off ordering online. Most of my order is for xmas, it will be so hard not to open things up and play when they arrive. I'm slightly sad that I have nothing with the glitter lid but I'm not paying for a crappy palette so I can have toy to swish.


----------



## nazia (Nov 3, 2011)

Lou, I swatched them on my nails today (can show you pics if you want?) and they're awesome! My camera couldn't capture the effects properly unfortunately. I think the Golden Green is my fave.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 3, 2011)

I would love to see pictures (both Kiko and Models Own). My nail polish hasn't arrived yet, or rather I missed the postman, there is a package waiting to be picked up, so it's either the Models Own one or my Monday Debenhams order. (Hoping it's the MO.)



nazia said:


> Lou, I swatched them on my nails today (can show you pics if you want?) and they're awesome! My camera couldn't capture the effects properly unfortunately. I think the Golden Green is my fave.


----------



## Alisha1 (Nov 3, 2011)

^My Debenhams order that I placed on Monday hasn't arrived today either, fingers crossed they arrive tomorrow!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 3, 2011)

I picked up my Boots order and love everything! Also just realised I have another £15 on my beauty card, so I can get something from Debenhams for it. Might pick up the Dior Constellation lipstick with it next week.


----------



## nazia (Nov 3, 2011)

I just finished posting the Kiko stuff up on my blog. I don't want to post the pictures up here because I post far too many!

  	I'll get onto the MO asap. =)


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 3, 2011)

nazia said:


> Lou, I swatched them on my nails today (can show you pics if you want?) and they're awesome! My camera couldn't capture the effects properly unfortunately. I think the Golden Green is my fave.


  	yes piccies please!! hee hee!

  	i got a dispatched email from debs too today so i hope it comes saturday! i want to play with my goodies on sunday!

Verbena soap is a treat for your hands - todays specktra blog post


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 3, 2011)

Wow, love the water eyeshadow and the eyeliner! How will I get through these months with all this temptation, lol?


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 3, 2011)

oh wow! i agree the water shadow is stunning and looks so pretty! the nail polishes are also awesome.... i need me some kiko!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 3, 2011)

Estee Lauder is set to launch eyeshadows similar to the Kiko water shadow, bet those will be quite a bit more expensive though. Just like that gel/powder highlighter they had a few months ago. 



LMD84 said:


> oh wow! i agree the water shadow is stunning and looks so pretty! the nail polishes are also awesome.... i need me some kiko!


----------



## nazia (Nov 3, 2011)

Ohhh no, the Kiko isn't that delicious water-powder-gel hybrid like the EL unfortunately. It's just called Water shadow because the powder itself is shaped like a big splash of water and you can use it wet. If it had been like the EL, I would have been over the moon!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 3, 2011)

Oh goody, now I can rest easy. I will wait for the EL ones to come out then.


----------



## Alisha1 (Nov 3, 2011)

Heres pictures of my Chanel Christmas goodies I picked up. Love the packaging! Apologies for the crappy lighting!!

















  	I bought Enivree RA and Empire RAL and I love them both! I was wearing them as a combo today and its such a pretty pink! Its a cool pink but the gold shimmer in Empire RAL adds warmth to it so its very wearable on my warm skin tone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	Are there any offers on beauty products in any of the department stores? I want more from Chanel!


----------



## rockin (Nov 3, 2011)

Loving the look of the water eyeshadow, the eyeliner and some of those nail polishes!  Good job it's not sold near me or I'd be so tempted.

  	I did get tempted at Superdrug this evening, though, as their 3 for 2 on all makeup offer is on again.  I got the Bourjois Healthy Mix foundation (heard so many good things about it that I thought I'd better try it), the Bourjois 'Smile Enhancing Gloss' and Rimmel's Scandal Eyes mascara.  I also got another cosmetic bag and some body puffs.  They gave both myself and my daughter a box of 3 Guylian seashell chocolates, Dove 'Hair Therapy' conditioner and a sample of Britney Spears 'Cosmic Radiance' perfume.  There was also an offer whereby if you spent £6 or more on Nivea you got a free Christmas stocking (a rather nice looking one) but I'm allergic to Nivea.  Oh, and they were putting self-adhesive nails on people too, but I didn't bother as I knew I'd manage to knock them off in no time at all.

  	As we came out, a lady was up a ladder outside Boots (it's in the shopping centre) putting up lots of signs as they have a '£10 of points for every £50 spent' event going on tomorrow, Saturday and Sunday.  Their £12 of points event is next Thursday.

  	I'm hoping the postie doesn't try to deliver my Models Own and Debenhams orders tomorrow, as my parents want to take us all out to the Savacentre at Hempstead Valley tomorrow, and we'll either be gone by the time he arrives, or my parents will be here and have another go at me for spending money on non-essentials


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 3, 2011)

Love the flower. The Boots lady wouldn't sell me Chanel today. she said it's only out tomorrow, I'm surprised to see you managed to buy some. I really want Enivree, swatched it today and it's very pretty. 



Alisha1 said:


> Heres pictures of my Chanel Christmas goodies I picked up. Love the packaging! Apologies for the crappy lighting!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 3, 2011)

Ooh, I might go back tomorrow then to pick up the Chanel nail polish, Enivree and Dior Constellation lipsticks. That will add up to £50 easy.



rockin said:


> Loving the look of the water eyeshadow, the eyeliner and some of those nail polishes!  Good job it's not sold near me or I'd be so tempted.
> 
> I did get tempted at Superdrug this evening, though, as their 3 for 2 on all makeup offer is on again.  I got the Bourjois Healthy Mix foundation (heard so many good things about it that I thought I'd better try it), the Bourjois 'Smile Enhancing Gloss' and Rimmel's Scandal Eyes mascara.  I also got another cosmetic bag and some body puffs.  They gave both myself and my daughter a box of 3 Guylian seashell chocolates, Dove 'Hair Therapy' conditioner and a sample of Britney Spears 'Cosmic Radiance' perfume.  There was also an offer whereby if you spent £6 or more on Nivea you got a free Christmas stocking (a rather nice looking one) but I'm allergic to Nivea.  Oh, and they were putting self-adhesive nails on people too, but I didn't bother as I knew I'd manage to knock them off in no time at all.
> 
> ...


----------



## nazia (Nov 3, 2011)

rockin said:


> Loving the look of the water eyeshadow, the eyeliner and some of those nail polishes!  Good job it's not sold near me or I'd be so tempted.
> 
> I did get tempted at Superdrug this evening, though, as their 3 for 2 on all makeup offer is on again.  I got the Bourjois Healthy Mix foundation (heard so many good things about it that I thought I'd better try it), the Bourjois 'Smile Enhancing Gloss' and Rimmel's Scandal Eyes mascara.  I also got another cosmetic bag and some body puffs.  They gave both myself and my daughter a box of 3 Guylian seashell chocolates, Dove 'Hair Therapy' conditioner and a sample of Britney Spears 'Cosmic Radiance' perfume.  There was also an offer whereby if you spent £6 or more on Nivea you got a free Christmas stocking (a rather nice looking one) but I'm allergic to Nivea.  Oh, and they were putting self-adhesive nails on people too, but I didn't bother as I knew I'd manage to knock them off in no time at all.
> 
> ...


	I know! I have a real love-hate thing going on with this new shopping centre!

  	Sounds like you picked up some goodies! As for the parcel tomorrow, if your parents see, just tell them in a Christmas present for someone! I know it's terrible to fib but sometimes it does result in far less earache!

  	Alisha, your Chanel stuff looks lovely, you'll have to show us some swatches! I really want a couple of lip items from that collection but after that, nothing else. I think...!


----------



## anita22 (Nov 3, 2011)

That eyeshadow is stunning! Did they have many other colours? Love your green FOTD as well!


----------



## anita22 (Nov 3, 2011)

The NARS Danmari blush palette is now up on their website. It's £45 - pretty good considering a single blush is £20.50, you get six shades for about the price of two. I will probably order it next week I think! Annoyingly, you have to spend £50 to qualify for free shipping..!


----------



## nazia (Nov 3, 2011)

anita22 said:


> The NARS Danmari blush palette is now up on their website. It's £45 - pretty good considering a single blush is £20.50, you get six shades for about the price of two. I will probably order it next week I think! Annoyingly, you have to spend £50 to qualify for free shipping..!


	Wow that is a pretty great deal...I don't actually own a single Nars blusher! And I call myself a makeup addict! Tut!

  	I really love the look of that flower eyeshadow palette though. It's beautiful!


----------



## rockin (Nov 3, 2011)

Good thinking, batman!


----------



## Alisha1 (Nov 3, 2011)

anita22 said:


> The NARS Danmari blush palette is now up on their website. It's £45 - pretty good considering a single blush is £20.50, you get six shades for about the price of two. I will probably order it next week I think!* Annoyingly, you have to spend £50 to qualify for free shipping..!*


	I was thinking of throwing in the £5 pencil sharpener cause I can't afford anything else...LOL!


----------



## anita22 (Nov 4, 2011)

Drooling over the Face Palettes and Gold Drops.
  	Hmm,  would it be wrong of me to schedule a work meeting in London next week purely so I have an excuse to stop by Kiko?


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 4, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> Heres pictures of my Chanel Christmas goodies I picked up. Love the packaging! Apologies for the crappy lighting!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	oh wow! such beautiful packaging! and enjoy your goodies! i shall be buying the highlight powder today 

  	i'm sad because my mac order from tuesday has yet to be dispatched... wth?!


----------



## MichaelaLou (Nov 4, 2011)

Does anybody know of the debenhams codes have expired? None at all are working for me on phone or computer and I'm desperate to order!


----------



## MichaelaLou (Nov 4, 2011)

3 models own beetlejuice nail polishes10 quid on asos!!!!!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 4, 2011)

Ooh, now I can order the flower palette, although £45 is a bit ouch! I'm also getting the HUngry Heart duo, I've been eyeing it up for a while now. The blush palette is a great deal, but I already have the Orgasms and Sin, so I'll pass. 



anita22 said:


> The NARS Danmari blush palette is now up on their website. It's £45 - pretty good considering a single blush is £20.50, you get six shades for about the price of two. I will probably order it next week I think! Annoyingly, you have to spend £50 to qualify for free shipping..!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 4, 2011)

I've just got off the phone with Debenhams and apparently they have Winterized so you can order the phone, but the girl I spoke to was really weird and took ages doing the order, so it remains to be seen if she did actually order Winterized for me.

  	I have just checked my confirmation e-mail and the dizzy cow ordered Fresh Ice, so I phoned them and cancelled the order, and asked them to check again for Winterized, but all they have is Fresh Ice. Aaaaargh!!!

  	I'm off to Kingston to pick up a few more Chanel things with the £10 worth of points, thanks again Dawn for letting us know!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 4, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> I've just got off the phone with Debenhams and apparently they have Winterized so you can order the phone, but the girl I spoke to was really weird and took ages doing the order, so it remains to be seen if she did actually order Winterized for me.
> 
> I have just checked my confirmation e-mail and the dizzy cow ordered Fresh Ice, so I phoned them and cancelled the order, and asked them to check again for Winterized, but all they have is Fresh Ice. Aaaaargh!!!
> 
> I'm off to Kingston to pick up a few more Chanel things with the £10 worth of points, thanks again Dawn for letting us know!


	ha ha! oh dear - that is pretty annoying 

  	weirdly my mac order just arrived! the mini coral gloss set is so cute and much bigger than i expected. i may have to buy the pink one too  shimmermint is super pretty and pleasure principle was worth the wait. i also got the taupe paint pot which is pretty and now i am waiting for the pink pp to come with my debs order


----------



## sonia84 (Nov 4, 2011)

Is it sad how much I'm hoping my deb order comes today even thou realistically I know it prob be tomorrow or Monday at the least.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 4, 2011)

Mine came today, but it's not the Tuesday one, it's the one I ordered on Monday (YSL and Bobbi Brown). Tomorrow should be Mac day - hopefully.



sonia84 said:


> Is it sad how much I'm hoping my deb order comes today even thou realistically I know it prob be tomorrow or Monday at the least.



 	Right, I'm done with the holiday collections. I went to Boots and picked up £105 worth of stuff, so got 2020 points. I bought Enivree Rouge Allure, Rouge Carat nail polish, Sparkle D'Or glossimer, Beige Lame eyeshadow and Dior Constellation lipstick. Got 4 samples from the Chanel lady too. 

  	I also went back to Mac to see the collections as I remembered I forgot to check out How Beautiful b/p, which I bought, and also picked up For Effect p/p which I wasn't going to but, it's sheerer than Chanel Mirifique and I really like all the sparkles. I also got Dressed to Dazzle d/g and the Iced Delights Nail & Lip Bag with Kanga Rouge (so pretty!). I am so weak, I really didn't want to get so much now.

  	Anyway... My Models Own order has finally arrived (yesterday's package was a gluten free bread, lol) and I have to say I'm a bit disappointed. Aqua Violet and Golden Green are what I thought they'd be like, and Emerald Black is as expected, but Pinky Brown seems to be another Bad Fairy and Purple Blue is again a Mac/Orly dupe, can't remember the name, but it's practically the same. Nice, but the same. I was expecting all of them to be like Aqua Violet and Golden Green (and effectively like teh Sally Hansen Turquoise Opal I'm sporting right now), but they're not. I thought they'd all have the scarab beetle like duochromeness, if you know what I mean. Anyway, they're still pretty and I would definitely recommend everyone gets AV and GG, and if they don't have Bad Fairy, then Pinky Brown (when it's available again).

  	Finally, Winterized. Bloody hell, all the drama about it, it'd better be gorgeous! I phoned up Mac mail order and the first bitch I spoke to was really rude and condescending and said basically they're very popular and have a big following and things sell out quickly, deal with it. She said if it's sold out on the website then they don't have it and won't get more in. I asked her about the counters, why they didn't get it and she said it must be an online exclusive. Nice! After hearing that someone managed to order it over the phone I called back and spoke to a really lovely lady and she ordered it for me, she said yes, the website was sold out, but it was available for mail order. She was very sweet and polite too. I would complain about the bitch only I don't know her name. 

  	Right, now I need to go hoover.


----------



## MichaelaLou (Nov 4, 2011)

Debenhams codes still not working


----------



## nazia (Nov 4, 2011)

MichaelaLou said:


> Does anybody know of the debenhams codes have expired? None at all are working for me on phone or computer and I'm desperate to order!


 
	As far as I can recall, the Debs code was only till Wednesday I'm afraid.


----------



## MichaelaLou (Nov 4, 2011)

nazia said:


> As far as I can recall, the Debs code was only till Wednesday I'm afraid.


	No codes at all are working though, even the beauty card member code


----------



## Alisha1 (Nov 4, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Right, I'm done with the holiday collections. I went to Boots and picked up £105 worth of stuff, so got 2020 points. I bought Enivree Rouge Allure, Rouge Carat nail polish, Sparkle D'Or glossimer, Beige Lame eyeshadow and Dior Constellation lipstick. Got 4 samples from the Chanel lady too.
> 
> I also went back to Mac to see the collections as I remembered I forgot to check out How Beautiful b/p, which I bought, and also picked up For Effect p/p which I wasn't going to but, it's sheerer than Chanel Mirifique and I really like all the sparkles. I also got Dressed to Dazzle d/g and the Iced Delights Nail & Lip Bag with Kanga Rouge (so pretty!). I am so weak, I really didn't want to get so much now.
> 
> ...


  	Thats great you Debenhams order came  What did you order from YSL and Bobbi Brown? I was supposed to check out the BB Highlighter today but sure enough I forgot *rolls eyes* I also took advantage of the Boots bonus points offer today and got about £20 worth of points so all together I have about £35 and I have no clue what to spend it on :/ lol

  	I got the Chanel highlighter, the eyeshadow duo, Rouge Carat N/P and Sweet Beige Glossimer all in another lovely box...









  	My Debenhams order that I placed on Monday just came today as well so this is all of my birthday haul:





  	I will post more pictures soon, hope everyone enjoys what they hauled from the chrismas collections!


----------



## Alisha1 (Nov 4, 2011)

sonia84 said:


> Is it sad how much I'm hoping my deb order comes today even thou realistically I know it prob be tomorrow or Monday at the least.


	I hope your order arrives tomorrow! 


  	Has anyone who's seen the Chanel collection face to face noticed that we have not got the Tweed blush? I asked a Chanel MA today and she said they never received a new blush and it may only be available abroad


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 4, 2011)

I love that last picture with all your goodies!  Also the box, why can't I get a box like that? All I got was a lousy bag, lol.

  	I got the holiday shimmer brick from BB, the fall eyeshadow quint, and two golden glosses (45 and 47) from YSL. I'd been umming and ahing over the quint, but with 20% off it wasn't too painful.



Alisha1 said:


> I hope your order arrives tomorrow!
> 
> *Has anyone who's seen the Chanel collection face to face noticed that we have not got the Tweed blush? I asked a Chanel MA today and she said they never received a new blush and it may only be available abroad  *


	Hmm, now I kinda want the Chanel highlighter too, but I did say I wasn't getting it as I wouldn't use it and I have prettier powders. Also at £46 it's very pricey. I currently only have £30 worth of Boots points and £15 worth of Debenhams points, so I can't get it for free and I'm not buying it. I have spent a small fortune on make up lately, I must stop spending. Must. Be. Strong.


----------



## sonia84 (Nov 4, 2011)

I've just passed two houses with xmas decorations up! Ridiculous.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 4, 2011)

sonia84 said:


> I've just passed two houses with xmas decorations up! Ridiculous.


  	ha ha! some people like to do it early... sadly i can't decorate at all because my kitties eat and wreck the decorations! 

October favourites and a grown up kitten - todays specktra video


----------



## anita22 (Nov 4, 2011)

Yeah, I already have Sin and Orgasm (just the regular one) too.. What I like is that it has everything in one palette (highlighter, bronzer, and a few different shades of blush). I travel fairly regularly, so even though I have some shades, it would be great to have everything in one palette


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 4, 2011)

Sadly, yes. 

  	Oh no, this is our first Christmas with the kittens, hope they don't eat the Christmas tree! It's like having toddlers all over again, lol. Mind you, ours are either outside or shut in the dining room/kitchen if we're out or in bed (obv not outside at night though), so they would have less of a chance to wreck stuff.  Lily Moo is really cute! Our Fluff is very big now, he's 4 months old, and Paws is an absolute giant at just under a year (I think he's about 6 kg now).


----------



## anita22 (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi guys,

  	I've created a new thread for what is now the (un)Official Specktra London Meet, as I thought it would be easier to keep track of any discussion on dates / attendance this way:

http://www.specktra.net/t/177802/specktra-london-meet-january-2012#post_2177550

  	Thoughts and suggestions on where / when to meet, and of course which makeup counters we can descend upon in full Specktra style are most welcome!


----------



## Alisha1 (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm thinking of doing the same but I don't think I can hold out that long!


----------



## rockin (Nov 4, 2011)

sonia84 said:


> I've just passed two houses with xmas decorations up! Ridiculous.



 	LOL, I've not seen any round here yet, but some of the shops in town have started playing Christmas music!

  	No Debenhams or Models Own delivery today, so thankfully I didn't have to explain myself or lie to my parents.  Fingers crossed both orders arrive tomorrow.

  	While out with my parents today, I bought a new skirt in M&S and a large 665g box of Thorntons Continental chocs which was half price at £9.99 and contains a voucher for £5 off another box of Continentals (unfortunately not valid against another 665g discounted box).  I did the food shopping too, as we were in Dad's car, so I haven't got to walk to Sainsburys and drag heavy bags uphill this week


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 4, 2011)

Same here. I need another highlighter like a need a hole in my head. But that doesn't stop me from buying them of course. I will see when I get around to using the BB shimmer brick, I hate messing up pretty patterns/designs, although as powders go, that one isn't too special.



Alisha1 said:


> I'm thinking of doing the same but I don't think I can hold out that long!


----------



## banana1234 (Nov 4, 2011)

mac online are so sh** excuse my language. i paid for named day delivery, and that was for thursday, it still hasnt turned up! and this is the second time this has happened in 3 months, these new couriers are rubbish!


----------



## nazia (Nov 4, 2011)

banana1234 said:


> mac online are so sh** excuse my language. i paid for named day delivery, and that was for thursday, it still hasnt turned up! and this is the second time this has happened in 3 months, these new couriers are rubbish!


 
	I would be so hacked off if that happened to me. You should call up and complain.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 4, 2011)

Channel spring collection peview if you haven't seen it yet: http://www.beautycrazed.ca/2011/11/les-harmonies-de-printemps-de-chanel.html


----------



## banana1234 (Nov 4, 2011)

i will tomorrow morn, i thought it might have arrived today while i was at work, but someone's been at home all day both days and nothing! ARGH! i think i'll order with debenhams from now on, im annoyed, i wanted my bits for the weekend!


----------



## banana1234 (Nov 4, 2011)

dont be tempted by healthy mix foundation, loads of people at work return it cos it broke them out


rockin said:


> Loving the look of the water eyeshadow, the eyeliner and some of those nail polishes!  Good job it's not sold near me or I'd be so tempted.
> 
> I did get tempted at Superdrug this evening, though, as their 3 for 2 on all makeup offer is on again.  I got the Bourjois Healthy Mix foundation (heard so many good things about it that I thought I'd better try it), the Bourjois 'Smile Enhancing Gloss' and Rimmel's Scandal Eyes mascara.  I also got another cosmetic bag and some body puffs.  They gave both myself and my daughter a box of 3 Guylian seashell chocolates, Dove 'Hair Therapy' conditioner and a sample of Britney Spears 'Cosmic Radiance' perfume.  There was also an offer whereby if you spent £6 or more on Nivea you got a free Christmas stocking (a rather nice looking one) but I'm allergic to Nivea.  Oh, and they were putting self-adhesive nails on people too, but I didn't bother as I knew I'd manage to knock them off in no time at all.
> 
> ...


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 5, 2011)

banana1234 said:


> mac online are so sh** excuse my language. i paid for named day delivery, and that was for thursday, it still hasnt turned up! and this is the second time this has happened in 3 months, these new couriers are rubbish!


  	wow that is really bad - you always seems to have issues with them! not cool mac!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 5, 2011)

Clever Dylan, lol. Yes, Paws and Fluff are best friends, they are so sweet each other, always cleaning each other and cuddling. Fluff usually goes to Paws for cuddles, but Paws loves the attention too.


----------



## rockin (Nov 5, 2011)

My Models Own package just arrived 

  	No Debenhams parcel, though


----------



## sonia84 (Nov 5, 2011)

rockin said:


> My Models Own package just arrived
> 
> No Debenhams parcel, though




  	Neither did mine


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 5, 2011)

Mine didn't come today either. Oh well, Monday it is then.

  	I wore my 777 Dior lipstick today and it's so gorgeous! i'm now thinking about going back for the 4th one I liked (the red one) as I have £30 worth of points on my Boots card, so it would technically be free that way.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 5, 2011)

Ok, well I see my no-buy will end on the 1st January, BBB has just posted images of the Lancome spring collection and that blush is WOW! http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2011/11/lancome-spring-2012-rosarie-des-delices.html


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 5, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Ok, well I see my no-buy will end on the 1st January, BBB has just posted images of the Lancome spring collection and that blush is WOW! http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2011/11/lancome-spring-2012-rosarie-des-delices.html


	ooohh green gloss! that will be mine! and the blush looks lovely. what are their lipsticks like? i like one of the new hat collection ones but not sure if it will be worth the money.

Amazing Grace - todays specktra blog post


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 5, 2011)

They are okay, but yes, they are quite pricey. Love the new Golden Hat ones, so pretty. Sometimes I'm not sure if they are worth the same money as Dior/Chanel though. The ones in the picture will be around £22.50, like the ones that came out with the fall collection, they're quite small as well, but those were very nice too. I'm just always shocked how expensive Lancome is, somehow it doesn't feel as high end as Dior and Chanel to me.



LMD84 said:


> awww that is so cute!
> mine didn't come either
> 
> ooohh green gloss! that will be mine! and the blush looks lovely. *what are their lipsticks like?* i like one of the new hat collection ones but not sure if it will be worth the money.
> ...


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 5, 2011)

I found this post on Spring 2012 collections, that picture is just so droolworthy! All the pretty colours and palettes! http://rougedeluxe.blogspot.com/2011/10/spring-2012-collections-sneak-peek-plus.html


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 6, 2011)

Also, just how unfair that Asia got two Dior quints and we got none!  http://rougedeluxe.blogspot.com/2011/11/dior-les-rouges-or-swatches.html


----------



## lindas1983 (Nov 6, 2011)

Finally just ordered myself a clarisonic, been wanting one for ages but couldn't afford to buy it all at once, thank god for qvc and there 4 easy pays .


----------



## Eleentje (Nov 6, 2011)

Humm, another spring collection based on Roses, and pastel green, pink, orange and purple colours?  What's with the HE companies coming with very similar ideas l?


Anitacska said:


> Ok, well I see my no-buy will end on the 1st January, BBB has just posted images of the Lancome spring collection and that blush is WOW! http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2011/11/lancome-spring-2012-rosarie-des-delices.html


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 6, 2011)

I got mine 2 days ago. It's really weird, was expecting something different, not sure how to explain it though. I thought it was more rough. It feels so gentle, it's hard to see how it can be effective. I wonder if it's due to the fact that the brush head is sensitive. Has anyone tried the normal brush head is it a bit more rough?



lindas1983 said:


> Finally just ordered myself a clarisonic, been wanting one for ages but couldn't afford to buy it all at once, thank god for qvc and there 4 easy pays .


----------



## anita22 (Nov 6, 2011)

I had a play with the MAC Holiday collection today. I really wanted to like the Sultry eye palette, but it swatched so sheerly... I ended up not getting anything, though I might pick up the Sultry Lip kit at a later time. The Mineralize shadows were beautiful, but not colours I'd wear often enough to justify the purchase really.

  	I also ordered the NARS Danmari All About Cheeks palette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I ended up ordering NARS Amour blush as well so I could get free shipping (was either that or Ondine eyeshadow - Amour won). So I will probably have enough blush to last me about a year when that all arrives 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh well!


----------



## anita22 (Nov 6, 2011)

The collections will have been developed very far in advance (could even be a year or more in advance!). Because it's so far ahead, many cosmetic companies use trend forecasting agencies. The same agencies and resources are used by the different cosmetics companies... hence why you get a lot of similarly-themed collections popping up at once.
	I work in the so-called "fast moving" consumer goods industry, and even 6 months would be considered a reasonably quick turnaround time to launch a product from conception to being available in store for purchase. It's amazing what goes on behind the scenes to create a new product from scratch!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 6, 2011)

anita22 said:


> I had a play with the MAC Holiday collection today. I really wanted to like the Sultry eye palette, but it swatched so sheerly... I ended up not getting anything, though I might pick up the Sultry Lip kit at a later time. The Mineralize shadows were beautiful, but not colours I'd wear often enough to justify the purchase really.
> 
> I also ordered the NARS Danmari All About Cheeks palette
> 
> ...


  	oh i am in love with shimmermint mes from the collection. is really is so beautiful and not only does it look sparkly but it almost glistens when the light hits it!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 6, 2011)

Where did you get your deep pore head? I need one of those.

  	Can't wait for my Debenhams order to come tomorrow, I need my MES and paint pots! And Pleasure Principle d/g.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 6, 2011)

i bought it from ebay because it's not sold in the uk  it's really nice


----------



## rockin (Nov 7, 2011)

Well, the postie has been and still nothing from Debenhams.


----------



## Alisha1 (Nov 7, 2011)

rockin said:


> Well, the postie has been and still nothing from Debenhams.


	Hope your order comes tomorrow! I really do wish Debenhams would change their courier!

  	10% off Debenhams beauty department with code *BF15 *


----------



## Alisha1 (Nov 7, 2011)

^The code does not seem to work on MAC :/


----------



## sonia84 (Nov 7, 2011)

My debenhams order came by van and the box was absolutely massive. I love the look of the neutral lipsets and the sultry lipset, can't believe they are xmas gifts sad face. I got some freebies, a benefit facial wash and a mark jacobs fragrance card which I almost threw away as they we under all the mac goodies and it was filled with shreadded cardboard.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 7, 2011)

Mine came in a massive box too, lol. It's because of the 3 dazzlesphere pigments stacks and the brush set, plus all the other stuff. I love the look of the MES, PP d/g and the lipsticks, and Snowglobe is pretty too, but I'm returning the brush set. It's the mineralize one and 2 of them I wouldn't know what to do with. One of the face brushes is tiny, and one of the e/s brushes is really stiff and wide. Nah, not for me. I might eventually own a Mac brush one day. 



rockin said:


> Well, the postie has been and still nothing from Debenhams.


	Now let's hope my Winterized turns up soon...


----------



## rockin (Nov 7, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Now let's hope my Winterized turns up soon...



 	The biggest things I ordered were a brush set and a lip kit.  Our postie did bring us a big box this morning, but it was only a Sega Pico that my son bought on ebay.  That was with the regular letter delivery man, as he gets dropped off by a small van just a few yards from our home.

  	Still no Winterized online for purchase, and House Of Fraser don't seem to have any of the new collection yet for some reason


----------



## sonia84 (Nov 7, 2011)

I think for £32 the mineralize brush set isn't that bad, I was compairing it to my fs 187 and the quality isn't that bad, for blush it will be great, not so sure about foundation, the handle could do with being longer but not that bad. The only f.o. brush I don't have is the 130 so I can't comment on that but they aren't as bad as the set I got from G.G a few years ago.


----------



## rockin (Nov 7, 2011)

Ordinarily, I wouldn't have even considered buying a brush set due to quality concerns (although I did buy one - Antiquitease, I think, on ebay which isn't bad).  I caved and bought the Mineralize set this time, though.


----------



## Alisha1 (Nov 7, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Now let's hope my Winterized turns up soon...


	Wow my collection is no where near large enough that I have to store makeup in the attic! Well I've only been buying makeup for just ever a year...


----------



## nazia (Nov 7, 2011)

Guys, I'm so tempted to get Let's Skate PP but upset that I'm being so weak! Do you think it would suit me or will it be too chalky on my NC35/40 skintone? I may have kinda, sorta, perhaps reserved one at the local MAC...lol!

  	Advice please!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 7, 2011)

my debs one didn't arrive either and i bet that it comes tomorrow on my day off work!


----------



## anita22 (Nov 7, 2011)

Seeing as I placed my NARS order *yesterday*, of course they decide that *today* they will offer free shipping above 30 pounds, plus a free mini illuminator! Doh.

  	Well, if anyone else wants to place a NARS order, it's a nice offer


----------



## anita22 (Nov 7, 2011)

nazia said:


> Guys, I'm so tempted to get Let's Skate PP but upset that I'm being so weak! Do you think it would suit me or will it be too chalky on my NC35/40 skintone? I may have kinda, sorta, perhaps reserved one at the local MAC...lol!
> 
> Advice please!



 	I don't think it will be too chalky. The Paint pots in this latest collection are of the sheer-but-glittery variety (i.e. not the creamy, opaque sort of colours like Soft Ochre, but more like the consistency of the ones released with the Cham-pale collection). I'm NC30 and I thought they would have been fine on me.


----------



## rockin (Nov 7, 2011)

anita22 said:


> Seeing as I placed my NARS order *yesterday*, of course they decide that *today* they will offer free shipping above 30 pounds, plus a free mini illuminator! Doh.
> 
> Well, if anyone else wants to place a NARS order, it's a nice offer



 	That kind of thing always happens to me, too *sigh*.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 7, 2011)

Bloody typical, isn't it? I placed my order on Friday. Mind you, I already have the illuminator and never use it, so don't care that much.



Alisha1 said:


> *Wow my collection is no where near large enough that I have to store makeup in the attic! Well I've only been buying makeup for just ever a year...*


	Lou, I need to pick your brain! I recall you saying you had a list of Urban Decay holiday sets, do you know if we're getting the Electric 24/7 eyeliner set? Thanks.


----------



## Alisha1 (Nov 7, 2011)

anita22 said:


> Seeing as I placed my NARS order *yesterday*, of course they decide that *today* they will offer free shipping above 30 pounds, plus a free mini illuminator! Doh.
> 
> Well, if anyone else wants to place a NARS order, it's a nice offer


	Thanks! Do you by any chance know when the offer is on till?


----------



## Alisha1 (Nov 7, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Lou, I need to pick your brain! I recall you saying you had a list of Urban Decay holiday sets, do you know if we're getting the Electric 24/7 eyeliner set? Thanks.


	Its a hardcore addiction! And no one else seems to get it! I was reading this blog post just now:
  	http://www.pinksith.com/2011/11/lancome-maison-lancome-gentle-and-long.html 

  	...so funny and true! Lol


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 7, 2011)

13th November.



Alisha1 said:


> Thanks! Do you by any chance know when the offer is on till?


----------



## Alisha1 (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks, I just checked the website!


----------



## Eleentje (Nov 7, 2011)

The page seems to be gone now  You got me really curious now  I also agree that it is absolutely a form of an addiction... addiction with all things cute and pretty  And those darn makeup companies know it too well. That is why they invest so much effort in beautiful designs and packaging these days.


Alisha1 said:


> Its a hardcore addiction! And no one else seems to get it! I was reading this blog post just now: 		 			http://www.pinksith.com/2011/11/lancome-maison-lancome-gentle-and-long.html
> 
> ...so funny and true! Lol


----------



## anita22 (Nov 7, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> Thanks! Do you by any chance know when the offer is on till?


 
  	Until Nov 13th. Spend 29 pounds (sorry, I only have a dollar sign on my keyboard!) and enter promo code NARSNOV at checkout to get a free mini Orgasm illuminator. Free shipping is if you spend 30 pounds & over


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 7, 2011)

Lol, this is so funny and so true!


----------



## Eleentje (Nov 7, 2011)

Thank you, Anita! Just had a read and it really made me chuckle, because it was so recognizable (especially "distracted magpie" behaviour, lol! I always leave the items I have originally come for for "dessert").
  	Haha the stores won't know what hit them, when we will be holding our MJ meet


----------



## anita22 (Nov 7, 2011)

^Haha, that article is brilliant!

_"The best way to spot a MJ (Makeup Junkie) in the wild is to look for a woman (or Man) with an arm or hand that is covered in a motley of colors from lipsticks, shadows and blushes."_

  	This has me written all over it...


----------



## rockin (Nov 8, 2011)

My Debenhams order has arrived 

  	Loving the Paint Pots - such beautiful sparkle in them.  I've only tried things on the back of my hand so far, but Snowglobe gives it a lovely glow without being 'shiny' - think I'm going to be getting a lot of use from this.  Don't think I'll be using the bag the mineralize brushes came with though as it looks very weird with that silver circle on the side, sticking above the top like that.  I couldn't use the bit behind the circle as a pocket as I'd be afraid of the bag tearing where it is attached to it.  The Sultry lip bag is very nice, though.


----------



## Alisha1 (Nov 8, 2011)

rockin said:


> My Debenhams order has arrived
> 
> Loving the Paint Pots - such beautiful sparkle in them.  I've only tried things on the back of my hand so far, but Snowglobe gives it a lovely glow without being 'shiny' - think I'm going to be getting a lot of use from this.  Don't think I'll be using the bag the mineralize brushes came with though as it looks very weird with that silver circle on the side, sticking above the top like that.  I couldn't use the bit behind the circle as a pocket as I'd be afraid of the bag tearing where it is attached to it.  The Sultry lip bag is very nice, though.


	Yay! Your orders finally come, hope you enjoy your goodies! Hmm I need to go to a MAC counter and swatch the new PP that everyone seems to be raving...


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 8, 2011)

My Winterized has arrived! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It really exists, not just a myth. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Very nice too.


----------



## sonia84 (Nov 8, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> My Winterized has arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





  	Lol!

  	Glad everyones order arrived.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 8, 2011)

My Nars order came today too and the eyeshadow palette is gorgeous. Haven't swatched it yet (of course), but it looks so pretty. I also got Hungary Heart blush duo which is more of a highlighter, it's really nice though. It was the same French delivery guy again, I'm beginning to think he's bringing these packages form France directly, lol.


----------



## Alisha1 (Nov 8, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> My Nars order came today too and the eyeshadow palette is gorgeous. Haven't swatched it yet (of course), but it looks so pretty. I also got Hungary Heart blush duo which is more of a highlighter, it's really nice though. It was the same French delivery guy again, *I'm beginning to think he's bringing these packages form France directly, lol.*


 
  	Lol imagine that! Please post pictures if you can


----------



## Alisha1 (Nov 8, 2011)

Here are more pictures and some swatches of the Chanel lip products, sorry it took so long I actally took the pictures a few days ago and forgot to post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












  	L-R: Chanel Rouge Allure Laque Empire, Dior Or Etoile, Dior Victorne, Dior Noctorne, Chanel Rouge Allure Enivree
  	Bottom: Chanel Sweet Beige Glossimer




  	L-R: Sweet Beige Glossimer, Enivree Rouge Allure and Empire Rouge Allure Laque
  	I couldn't get the shimmers to translate into the pictures because of the terrible weather we've had for the past few days.

  	Sweet Beige - has gold shimmers which to me are more apparent in the tube than on the lips but we'll see when we get some sun!
  	Enivree - is a gorgeous pink with pink glitter which I didn't expect to like as much as I do! LOVE!
  	Empire - is also another winner for me - I love it over Enivree 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  	Chanel Rouge Carat, Dior Merveille, Dior Apparat, Dior Or Divin, Dior Exquis 

  	Chanel Rouge Carat - Definitely more interesting in person than in all the pictures I've seen to date, the pink shimmers are beautiful. Reminds me of Byzantin Rouge Allure
  	Dior Or Divin - Probably the polish that I could've done without but I wanted it as the only 'gold' I have is from Rimmel and it seems to be drying out. Wouldn't really class it as a gold though as its more yellow. The other Dior polishes are far more interesting....


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 8, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> My Nars order came today too and the eyeshadow palette is gorgeous. Haven't swatched it yet (of course), but it looks so pretty. I also got Hungary Heart blush duo which is more of a highlighter, it's really nice though. It was the same French delivery guy again, I'm beginning to think he's bringing these packages form France directly, lol.


	yay! i want a french postman! is he an attractive one?! lol!

I’m loving coral lips - here is the specktra review on the coral lip set


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 8, 2011)

ohh does anybody here use the estee lauder double wear concealer? if so how is it?


----------



## lovesongx (Nov 8, 2011)

My Debenhams order finally arrived today too! Got my Mineralize brush set and a v. small (maybe 1ml?) free sample of Marc Jacobs Bang Bang (Mens) and a small (maybe 8ml?) sample of Benefit's Foamingly Clean Facial Wash


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 8, 2011)

Ugh, I also have the two cats! It's like a bloody zoo in this house, lol. Actually, the cats are the least trouble. 

  	I haven't actually swatched Winterized as I wanted to take pictures for my blog, but it is very pretty and not as dark as some of the pictures I've seen.

  	The French delivery guy is lovely, but not handsome. My regular postman looks a bit like Robson Green though (just grumpier).



Alisha1 said:


> Here are more pictures and some swatches of the Chanel lip products, sorry it took so long I actally took the pictures a few days ago and forgot to post
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Eleentje (Nov 8, 2011)

My sister said that my Debenhams order arrived as well, fewwwwwwwwwwwww 

  	Haha, imagine if French cosmetics companies would have their parcels delivered by hot men with French accents... Their income would go through the roof, haha 

  	I received some items from my Sephora F&F haul today, and Danmari blush palette was among them. It is actually much bigger than I expected, so it is a really good deal for your money!


----------



## Alisha1 (Nov 8, 2011)

^I have swatched both the Chanel highlighter and the Lancome Golden Hat and have to say I soooo prefer the Chanel one! I was actually afraid the Chanel highlighter wouldn't work for me but I wore it the day before yesterday (and today) and it gives off a perfect beigey sheen with a little shimmer. Sadly I can't say the same for the Golden Hat highlighter which is weird cause when I swatched it in John lewis I remember thinking how pretty it was. It just does not work on my skin tone but it may work for lighter girlies  Oh well I'm super glad it came from birthday money I got off my family so it seems like more of a gift anyways just like the rest of the haul  

  	Merveille is very pretty! I actually was a little iffy about it because it was a bright cherry red but the gold just makes it stunning! The only time I remember wearing a bright red was for Red Nose day and even then I cover it with a Konad pattern


----------



## Alisha1 (Nov 8, 2011)

Eleentje said:


> My sister said that my Debenhams order arrived as well, fewwwwwwwwwwwww
> 
> Haha, imagine if French cosmetics companies would have their parcels delivered by hot men with French accents... Their income would go through the roof, haha
> 
> *I received some items from my Sephora F&F haul today, and Danmari blush palette was among them. It is actually much bigger than I expected, so it is a really good deal for your money!*


	Can you please post pictures?  I have no idea when/if I'll be able to order it as I'm completely skint but I can try to live vicariously through pictures until I can afford it 

  	I hope it does not sell out, I've been lemming it ever since I first saw pictures


----------



## Eleentje (Nov 8, 2011)

Yeah, of course! I'll try to a make a photo in a bit, although I doubt that I'll be able to get the colours look true to life with my crappy old camera  and artificial lighting. But it will at least give you an idea


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 8, 2011)

From the Royal Mail's website: "Any goods imported into the UK over the value of £18 are liable to import VAT. Please note that with effect from *1 November 2011* the £18 threshold will be reduced to *£15*. Gifts between private individuals over the value of £40 are also liable for VAT. Goods and gifts over these values may also be liable for customs duty. You no longer have to pay customs duty for goods up to the value of £135, however you will still be required to pay import VAT and excise duty where applicable."

  	The Royal Mail charges £8 handling fee on top of the VAT, so if anyone's buying from the US or other country outside the EU, be careful as the limit has now been reduced to £15! I normally manage to get eBay sellers to either put a lower value or mark packages as gift, but of course the value now has to be even lower which sometimes can be a problem.


----------



## rockin (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks for the warning, Anitacska.  It would make more sense to me for the limit to go up, seeing as everything is getting so much more expensive these days anyway and you don't get as much for your money.  If it wasn't for the £8 Post Office charge it wouldn't be so bad

  	Typical, I've just bought something on ebay today which was about £17 from America.  Let's hope I don't get stung


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 8, 2011)

Yeah, exactly, I wouldn't mind paying the VAT as it's only 20% and prices in the US are usually a lot less than UK prices, but the £8 RM fee is just ridiculous.

  	Ask the seller to put a slightly lower value on the package, most of them are okay with it.



rockin said:


> Thanks for the warning, Anitacska.  It would make more sense to me for the limit to go up, seeing as everything is getting so much more expensive these days anyway and you don't get as much for your money.  If it wasn't for the £8 Post Office charge it wouldn't be so bad
> 
> Typical, I've just bought something on ebay today which was about £17 from America.  Let's hope I don't get stung


----------



## nazia (Nov 8, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> I've been wearing the Models Own Aqua Violet nail polish for the last two days and a lot of it has chipped off already.  It's pretty though, but nowhere near as pretty as I had hoped. I actually think the set is quite a disappointment, with 2 Mac dupes as well as the dark green, plus even the ones that look like scarab beetles in the bottle don't transfer onto the nails. I'm so happy I got the Sally Hansen Turquoise Opal because it's 10 times prettier than Aqua Violet.


	I'm surprised you've been disappointed by the MO set - I've been loving mine! I've been wearing Golden Green since Sunday night and it hasn't chipped at all, despite having been super busy since then. I know what you mean about the effect not transferring on to the nails - in most lights, they just look like pretty, not so special colours. But when I'm out in daylight, Golden Green looks spectacular, honestly!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 8, 2011)

I shall try Golden Green next then! About the chipping, everything chips on me within 48 hours, but this was quicker than some.


----------



## anita22 (Nov 8, 2011)

nazia said:


> Thanks Anita. Like the true makeup junkie I am, I headed off to MAC despite being in pain, just to check out Let's Skate! It actually did turn out to be rather chalky on my skin, so I passed. The beautiful gold shimmer didn't translate on my skintone, it just came out as a pale pink shimmer which is not very me.



 	Aww, sorry to hear that!

  	Has anyone seen the Dior Couture Golds quint out yet? I'm starting to wonder if it will be released here at all... they have had their holiday kits out for ages now, so seems a little odd that the rest of the holiday items haven't made an appearance?


----------



## anita22 (Nov 8, 2011)

Eleentje said:


> My sister said that my Debenhams order arrived as well, fewwwwwwwwwwwww
> 
> Haha, imagine if French cosmetics companies would have their parcels delivered by hot men with French accents... Their income would go through the roof, haha
> 
> I received some items from my Sephora F&F haul today, and Danmari blush palette was among them. It is actually much bigger than I expected, so it is a really good deal for your money!


	LOL at the delivery men... I am lucky that I have most of my parcels handed over to me by a hot foreign man (a.k.a. hubby, who is German) when I get home 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








  	Hope you're enjoying your Danmari palette! I'm hoping mine will arrive by Thursday, since on Friday I'll be going away for a long weekend and would love to take it with me. Apparently it's left France and is now near Birmingham


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 8, 2011)

I don't think we're getting the quint. I have seen pictures of the displays in the US and they include the quint, whereas the UK ones only include the nail polishes and lipsticks. Not even a space for the quint.  Of course Asia got two of them, and we get none! Not sure if you've seen this link, I posted it the other day: http://rougedeluxe.blogspot.com/2011/11/dior-les-rouges-or-swatches.html



anita22 said:


> Aww, sorry to hear that!
> 
> Has anyone seen the Dior Couture Golds quint out yet? I'm starting to wonder if it will be released here at all... they have had their holiday kits out for ages now, so seems a little odd that the rest of the holiday items haven't made an appearance?


----------



## anita22 (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I think you might be right. It's a shame, but at least it's one more thing I won't be buying. Wallet says thank you


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 8, 2011)

Yes, same here. I have last year's Endless Shine palette and accordin to Sabrina's swatches, it's actually pretty similar to Couture Golds: http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2011/10/dior-couture-golds-554-eyeshadow.html



anita22 said:


> Thanks for the info. I think you might be right. It's a shame, but at least it's one more thing I won't be buying. Wallet says thank you


----------



## Eleentje (Nov 8, 2011)

Here are some pics of the palette.

  	In comparison to a regular-sized blush:







  	Some closeups, so you can see the blush texture:


----------



## anita22 (Nov 8, 2011)

Eleentje said:


> Here are some pics of the palette.


 	Oh, beautiful, thank you for sharing these! Gosh, it is quite big isn't it? Fortunately NARS palettes are at least quite slim though, so it looks like it will still be fine for travel. Looking forward to trying Desire!

  	**now hoping hot French delivery man will hurry up and bring me my palette**


----------



## Alisha1 (Nov 8, 2011)

Eleentje said:


> Here are some pics of the palette.
> 
> In comparison to a regular-sized blush:
> 
> ...


	Pretty! Thanks for posting swatches  my thumbs up button does not seem to work :/

  	I have to try to get this palette asap...


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 9, 2011)

Eleentje said:


> Here are some pics of the palette.
> 
> In comparison to a regular-sized blush:
> 
> ...


	oh wow! so beautiful!!


----------



## rockin (Nov 9, 2011)

The £8 charge is a rip-off!  It's not as if we're even given the chance to pay the VAT directly to Customs and avoid the middle man.  We don't ask the Post Office to collect the money and forward it to them, so why should we pay them to do so?


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 9, 2011)

rockin said:


> The £8 charge is a rip-off!  It's not as if we're even given the chance to pay the VAT directly to Customs and avoid the middle man.  We don't ask the Post Office to collect the money and forward it to them, so why should we pay them to do so?


	exactly! good point indeed!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 9, 2011)

Exactly!



rockin said:


> The £8 charge is a rip-off!  It's not as if we're even given the chance to pay the VAT directly to Customs and avoid the middle man.  We don't ask the Post Office to collect the money and forward it to them, so why should we pay them to do so?


	Love the look of that blush palette, but do not need it!


----------



## rockin (Nov 9, 2011)

I've just been on Urban Decay's Facebook page, and they've stated that the UK won't be getting the pencil sets "however we will be stocking the other Holiday items "


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 9, 2011)

Oh that's a bummer. Ebay it is then me thinks.  I really want the Electric set with the bright pink e/l.



rockin said:


> I've just been on Urban Decay's Facebook page, and they've stated that the UK won't be getting the pencil sets "however we will be stocking the other Holiday items "


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 9, 2011)

my debs order did arrive yesterday! lets skate is super pretty and i can't wait to wear it tomorrow. it is very sparkly but not chunky glitter - just a nice sparkle!

What happened to Lightscapade? - todays specktra blog post


----------



## anita22 (Nov 9, 2011)

My NARS blush palette and Amour blush arrived today, yay!
  	Am thinking now I won't need to buy any more blush for a long time, but let's see how long that thought actually lasts...!


----------



## rockin (Nov 9, 2011)

The Electric set is what I was hoping to get, too. I think I'm due some House Of Fraser vouchers soon, and had planned to buy the set using them.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 9, 2011)

anita22 said:


> My NARS blush palette and Amour blush arrived today, yay!
> Am thinking now I won't need to buy any more blush for a long time, but let's see how long that thought actually lasts...!



 	ha ha! i give you a couple of months max!


----------



## rockin (Nov 10, 2011)

Glitter and Ice is finally up on House Of Fraser.  No Winterized there either, of course.

  	I'm planning to go to Boots later today for their Christmas points event (£12 in points per £50 spend).  I discovered last night that the Soap & Glory makeup is now on 3 for 2 - bonus!  I'm also going to take a look at the No7 Christmas makeup range which I noticed on their website last night.  That Winter Berry lipstick might be coming home with me, not that I actually need any more lipstick lol.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm not going to Boots otherwise I'll end up buying too much stuff. I have some points that I want to put towards the Dior Belle de Nuit lipstick, but that can wait until next week. There's a Christimas shopping evening at school today actually, want to go to that and see if I can pick up some presents, I'm really behind my Christmas shopping. By now I normally have loads of stuff for the children, but I've been very selfish lately just buying make up all the time.



rockin said:


> Glitter and Ice is finally up on House Of Fraser.  No Winterized there either, of course.
> 
> I'm planning to go to Boots later today for their Christmas points event (£12 in points per £50 spend).  I discovered last night that the Soap & Glory makeup is now on 3 for 2 - bonus!  I'm also going to take a look at the No7 Christmas makeup range which I noticed on their website last night.  That Winter Berry lipstick might be coming home with me, not that I actually need any more lipstick lol.


----------



## rockin (Nov 10, 2011)

The 3 for 2 made my spend less than it would have been otherwise.  I also found I had a voucher for 500 points for every £10 spent on No7, which I've been holding on to for some time, and it didn't say it couldn't be used with 'threshold spends' or when special points events are on, so I got loads of points today.  I also got a 200 points voucher from the machine, for one of the things I bought, so I did pretty well.  I've been saving my points and now have enough that I could buy one of those hair tools that Lou reviewed, but I'm not sure whether to do that or just use the points on smaller things over time (or maybe in the sales lol).


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 10, 2011)

has anybody else seen this charles worthington kit on boots that keeps your hair straight for 40 days? i keep seeing a tv ad for it but haven't seen it in store yet. i wonder how it works!

MAC Morning Frost Paint Pot - todays specktra blog post


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 10, 2011)

I've been wearing my Mattenes lately and really love Rare Exotic, plus Deliciously Forbidden is so nice too. I know they came out last month, but I never got around to wearing them with all the other 100 lipsticks I bought at the same time (slight exaggeration). Anyway, if anyone is still interested, *Rare Exotic is finally available on the Debehams website!!! *(And so is Fresh Amour which was the other one always out of stock.)


----------



## rockin (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm quite pleased with the No7 Eyeshadow Sticks I bought today.  They're from the Christmas range at Boots and are like Shadesticks but very smooth and with tiny sparkles in.  I got both - the Metallic Grey and the Metallic Purple.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 11, 2011)

rockin said:


> I'm quite pleased with the No7 Eyeshadow Sticks I bought today.  They're from the Christmas range at Boots and are like Shadesticks but very smooth and with tiny sparkles in.  I got both - the Metallic Grey and the Metallic Purple.



 	cool! they sound pretty!


----------



## Alisha1 (Nov 11, 2011)

Hmm abit off topic here but I was just wondering if anyone has ever purchased something from a H&M designer collaboration? If so is online shopping better or should I risk it and go the store?  

  	I want to get a few of the accessories but as I've never bought anything from a designer collaboration before I want to know whether I'd be better off buying online or in store. Also I'm not sure how early shoppers will start queuing here in Birmingham.... :/

  	I haven't bought anything from MAC in over a month and I'm already losing it... lol


----------



## nazia (Nov 11, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> has anybody else seen this charles worthington kit on boots that keeps your hair straight for 40 days? i keep seeing a tv ad for it but haven't seen it in store yet. i wonder how it works!
> 
> MAC Morning Frost Paint Pot - todays specktra blog post



 	 I read one review (can't remember where) and they said it was pretty much useless. You should try a salon Brazilian Blow Dry Lou - they get great feedback most of the time.




  	I had my last planned and unplanned splurge of the year today - a little Dior, some Chanel and a few random bits n bobs!

  	While there I noticed these really cute little eyeshadow palettes from No7. One of them had a gorgeous green shade bang in the middle and I want the palette just for that colour! But it's £13 and the shadows are tiny, so I have to have SOME sense!

  	It's this one:

http://www.boots.com/en/No7-Beneath-the-Morning-Skies-Eye-Palette_1238094/


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 11, 2011)

nazia said:


> I read one review (can't remember where) and they said it was pretty much useless. You should try a salon Brazilian Blow Dry Lou - they get great feedback most of the time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	yeah i think i shall skip - read another couple of reviews that said that it made their dry hair even worse and my hair is pretty dry! i did however go to boots today and bought 3 of the 3 days straight spray because they were 3 for £10 which is such a bargain!!

My MAC Pigment collection – part 4 - todays specktra video


----------



## Eleentje (Nov 11, 2011)

You planning to get some stuff from the Versace collection?
  	They have a few cute dresses and accessories.

  	I bought stuff from Jimmy Choo collection (had to return both, as I was not pleased with the quality/how they looked) and from Rykiel collection online, and as long as you log in as soon as that stuff goes online you have a fair chance of snapping up the stuff you want. I just can't stand the thought of having to fight for a dress or a bangle in H&M, cos I'd probably lose. 



Alisha1 said:


> Hmm abit off topic here but I was just wondering if anyone has ever purchased something from a H&M designer collaboration? If so is online shopping better or should I risk it and go the store?
> 
> I want to get a few of the accessories but as I've never bought anything from a designer collaboration before I want to know whether I'd be better off buying online or in store. Also I'm not sure how early shoppers will start queuing here in Birmingham.... :/
> 
> I haven't bought anything from MAC in over a month and I'm already losing it... lol


----------



## Alisha1 (Nov 11, 2011)

I like the look of a few bracelets and bags from the Versace collection but I am in two minds about it just because I'm scared the quality will also not be there :/ Lol I'd definitely lose the fight as well trust me! I like shopping while calm not in a hectic environment which is why I avoid busy places during sales like a plague!

  	I think I'm going to try to skip...I mean I still haven't ordered the NARs Danmari Blush Palette and I will cry myself to sleep if I miss out on that! Lol


----------



## rockin (Nov 11, 2011)

I just put something in my basket on the MAC website and they automatically added a free sample of Zoom Lash.  Thought I'd mention it in case anyone's interested.  They're also still doing free postage if you spend £30 or more


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 11, 2011)

rockin said:


> I just put something in my basket on the MAC website and they automatically added a free sample of Zoom Lash.  Thought I'd mention it in case anyone's interested.  They're also still doing free postage if you spend £30 or more



 	oohh that's good! i like free samples! 

  	i bought the estee lauder double wear concealer yesterday. today is my first day wearing it and i must say it has done a great job of covering my spots - you can't see any redness at all. I just hope it doesn't go cakey or look dry throughout the day. Plus because I used £15 from my debs card it only cost me £4! yay!


----------



## Alisha1 (Nov 12, 2011)

rockin said:


> I just put something in my basket on the MAC website and they automatically added a free sample of Zoom Lash.  Thought I'd mention it in case anyone's interested.  They're also still doing free postage if you spend £30 or more



 	MAC have FINALLY started giving out samples! I was just thinking a few days ago how Estee Lauder, Clinique and Bobbi Brown always give out a few nice samples but MAC have never, apart from the free mascara they gave a few months ago...that was nice


----------



## Alisha1 (Nov 12, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> oohh that's good! i like free samples!
> 
> i bought the estee lauder double wear concealer yesterday. today is my first day wearing it and i must say it has done a great job of covering my spots - you can't see any redness at all. I just hope it doesn't go cakey or look dry throughout the day. Plus because I used £15 from my debs card it only cost me £4! yay!


	I have the EL Double Wear Foundation and I love it! I bought it about a year ago for a friends wedding and I've never looked at another foundation since LOL! I want to try the concealer as I didn't like MAC Pro Longwear concealer that I bought a few months ago...

  	Let us know how you get on with it  Thats a great price to get it for!

  	My 'thumbs up' button is not working :/


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 12, 2011)

You have to click on the "Add to reputation" button once you clicked on the "thumbs up" and it works.



Alisha1 said:


> I have the EL Double Wear Foundation and I love it! I bought it about a year ago for a friends wedding and I've never looked at another foundation since LOL! I want to try the concealer as I didn't like MAC Pro Longwear concealer that I bought a few months ago...
> Let us know how you get on with it  Thats a great price to get it for!
> 
> *My 'thumbs up' button is not working :/*


----------



## lovesongx (Nov 12, 2011)

I bought the Dec Elle magazine recently and there was a Debenhams Fragrance and Beauty Gifts Guide inside, which has a voucher for 500 beauty points when you spend £30 in store. Interestingly it's valid from 31/10 - 24/12 excluding 14th - 20th November, wonder if there's going to be a special beauty event on during those dates?
  	If you want the voucher the gift guide has a purple cover with a big clear bauble with perfumes inside, you might find one in the Beauty Hall in Debs but I'm not sure!


----------



## rockin (Nov 12, 2011)

lovesongx said:


> I bought the Dec Elle magazine recently and there was a Debenhams Fragrance and Beauty Gifts Guide inside, which has a voucher for 500 beauty points when you spend £30 in store. Interestingly it's valid from 31/10 - 24/12 excluding 14th - 20th November, wonder if there's going to be a special beauty event on during those dates?
> If you want the voucher the gift guide has a purple cover with a big clear bauble with perfumes inside, you might find one in the Beauty Hall in Debs but I'm not sure!



 	Funnily enough, I got an email from Topcashback today, and it mentions 14th November and 'record cashback' in the same sentence.  Don't know if it will be just for the 14th, or if it will be for a short period of time.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 12, 2011)

There's a sale from Wednesday to Sunday with *10% off beauty* and it starts online tomorrow, so maybe that's why? My problem with the bonus points is that I have so many now, it's not an incentive, because they only convert £15 worth each month and I have several months' worth of points already. I prefer discounts over points. 

  	Does anyone know when the new Estee Lauder gel/powder eyeshadows are coming out? I seem to recall 2nd December, but might be wrong. I definitely want some of those.



lovesongx said:


> I bought the Dec Elle magazine recently and there was a Debenhams Fragrance and Beauty Gifts Guide inside, which has a voucher for 500 beauty points when you spend £30 in store. Interestingly it's valid from 31/10 - 24/12 excluding 14th - 20th November, wonder if there's going to be a special beauty event on during those dates?
> If you want the voucher the gift guide has a purple cover with a big clear bauble with perfumes inside, you might find one in the Beauty Hall in Debs but I'm not sure!


----------



## Alisha1 (Nov 12, 2011)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 



		 			You have to click on the "Add to reputation" button once you clicked on the "thumbs up" and it works.








  	Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It works!




 	Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *lovesongx* 



		 			I bought the Dec Elle magazine recently and there was a Debenhams Fragrance and Beauty Gifts Guide inside, which has a voucher for 500 beauty points when you spend £30 in store. Interestingly it's valid from 31/10 - 24/12 excluding 14th - 20th November, wonder if there's going to be a special beauty event on during those dates?
 		 			If you want the voucher the gift guide has a purple cover with a big clear bauble with perfumes inside, you might find one in the Beauty Hall in Debs but I'm not sure!



	Thanks for letting us know! I will definitely look out for it next time I'm debbies 



 	Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 



		 			There's a sale from Wednesday to Sunday with *10% off beauty* and it starts online tomorrow, so maybe that's why? My problem with the bonus points is that I have so many now, it's not an incentive, because they only convert £15 worth each month and I have several months' worth of points already. I prefer discounts over points. 

 		 			Does anyone know when the new Estee Lauder gel/powder eyeshadows are coming out? I seem to recall 2nd December, but might be wrong. I definitely want some of those.






  	Another Debenhams sale and I cannot afford anything *sigh*


----------



## Alisha1 (Nov 12, 2011)

Eek I finally posted something!^ My silly computer hasn't been letting me post anything all day


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 13, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> Eek I finally posted something!^ My silly computer hasn't been letting me post anything all day


	is it better today? the site was a bit slow for me yesterday but today it is back to normal again.


----------



## Alisha1 (Nov 13, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> is it better today? the site was a bit slow for me yesterday but today it is back to normal again.



 	Yup I think its ok today  I thought it was my internet connection as its been playing up for the past few days!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 13, 2011)

Winterized is in stock on the Debenhams website and don't forget, there's 10% off all beauty at the moment! I knew this would happen, having chased it down and ordered it from Mac mail order having to pay postage as well. Oh well, never mind.


----------



## rockin (Nov 13, 2011)

Free Models Own lipgloss when you buy Diet Coke at Boots from 16th November

  	http://www.look.co.uk/beauty/look-loves-diet-coke-and-models-own-christmas-lipglosses


----------



## Alisha1 (Nov 13, 2011)

rockin said:


> Free Models Own lipgloss when you buy Diet Coke at Boots from 16th November
> 
> http://www.look.co.uk/beauty/look-loves-diet-coke-and-models-own-christmas-lipglosses



 	The pink and the nude colour look great! *Must resist*


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 14, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> The pink and the nude colour look great! *Must resist*


	oh wow! that is awesome! i hate diet coke but will buy a couple of bottles to get a gloss!


----------



## rockin (Nov 14, 2011)

I hate Diet Coke too - why don't they ever do these offers with regular Coke?


  	Just been on the Debenhams site and ordered a couple of the Styledriven lip pencils, Rare Exotic and Mineral Mode in their sale.  I went through Topcashback who are doing 7% cashback (topped up to 7.07%) for today only, from 10:30am until 10:30am tomorrow, and of course I used my House Of Fraser card to get points on that as well.

  	Oh, and my House Of Fraser vouchers have arrived, so I have to decide what to spend my £30 on   I'm thinking maybe another Chanel Illusion d'Ombre eyeshadow or something from Urban Decay


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 14, 2011)

rockin said:


> I hate Diet Coke too - why don't they ever do these offers with regular Coke?
> 
> 
> Just been on the Debenhams site and ordered a couple of the Styledriven lip pencils, Rare Exotic and Mineral Mode in their sale.  I went through Topcashback who are doing 7% cashback (topped up to 7.07%) for today only, from 10:30am until 10:30am tomorrow, and of course I used my House Of Fraser card to get points on that as well.
> ...


  	oohh happy hauling! i have no spare money until the end of the month now but i shall live through the rest of you!


----------



## Alisha1 (Nov 14, 2011)

I have no money either! I just ordered a few things over the weekend and I noticed GlossyBox has taken out/reserved the money for this months box so hopefully that should come tomorrow but other than that I can't buy anything until the next Boots points event which is on the 30th of November! 

  	John Lewis have 10% off throughout makeup as a price match with Debenhams - I was VERY tempted but resisted  All I bought today was the new Creme Brulee Vaseline which I was surprised to find in Boots and Superdrug so I just paid for it with my points!


----------



## rockin (Nov 14, 2011)

Our next Boots event is 1st December, I think.  I have a voucher for a bonus 500 points if I spend £50 or more there.  I'm keeping a list of things I want/need from there, and resisting buying them individually before then.  I can always make up the spend with the cotton gloves my son wears all day and night, each and every day (except when out in public and he has to take his hands out of his pockets).


----------



## Alisha1 (Nov 14, 2011)

rockin said:


> Our next Boots event is 1st December, I think.  I have a voucher for a bonus 500 points if I spend £50 or more there.  I'm keeping a list of things I want/need from there, and resisting buying them individually before then.  I can always make up the spend with the cotton gloves my son wears all day and night, each and every day (except when out in public and he has to take his hands out of his pockets).



 	I just realised the MAC couture collection is coming out on the 1st also! I hope boots have another event after that one!


----------



## rockin (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm skipping the couture collection completely


----------



## Alisha1 (Nov 14, 2011)

rockin said:


> I'm skipping the couture collection completely


	I might as well, or I might just get the face brush (182 I think) as I've been meaning to buy it for a while and wouldn't mind getting a LE version of it...depending on how much more expensive it is of course...


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 14, 2011)

I have finally signed up for Topcashback, just got 15% cash back on a personalised jigsaw puzzle I've ordered for my daughter. Yay!

  	I'm trying to be very good and not buy any make up, so far so good, although I have finally given in and ordered Nubile paint pot from Debenhams before it's sold out. It was one the 4 I won from Temptalia, but I still haven't received them, so I just thought I might as well get it and if I get the extra one, I can always sell it. I have got one each of the other 3 because I was too afraid they might sell out before I get her package, or rather if I don't get her package. Really ridiculous now it's been 6 weeks and still nothing, she's really taking the piss. Makes you wonder if she actually ever sends out the prizes because she hardly ever announces the winners on the website, so who would know? I know I'm being bitchy here, but if I do a giveaway on my blog, I usually send stuff out within days, not bloody weeks!

  	Anyway... not sure what I'll get from the couture collection, nothing really appeals to me, maybe the nail polishes, but I need to see swatches. It's going to be online exclusive isn't it? So no discount/bonus points from Debenhams/HoF. Oh don't know.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 14, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> I have finally signed up for Topcashback, just got 15% cash back on a personalised jigsaw puzzle I've ordered for my daughter. Yay!
> 
> I'm trying to be very good and not buy any make up, so far so good, although I have finally given in and ordered Nubile paint pot from Debenhams before it's sold out. It was one the 4 I won from Temptalia, but I still haven't received them, so I just thought I might as well get it and if I get the extra one, I can always sell it. I have got one each of the other 3 because I was too afraid they might sell out before I get her package, or rather if I don't get her package. Really ridiculous now it's been 6 weeks and still nothing, she's really taking the piss. Makes you wonder if she actually ever sends out the prizes because she hardly ever announces the winners on the website, so who would know? I know I'm being bitchy here, but if I do a giveaway on my blog, I usually send stuff out within days, not bloody weeks!
> 
> Anyway... not sure what I'll get from the couture collection, nothing really appeals to me, maybe the nail polishes, but I need to see swatches. It's going to be online exclusive isn't it? So no discount/bonus points from Debenhams/HoF. Oh don't know.


  	No I agree - it's been a crazy amount of time and good point about not annoucing who wins.... it does make you wonder. But I do hope that you get them eventually - maybe in time for christmas?! 

  	Today is a big day for me so please keep your fingers and toes crossed for me - nothing beauty related of course but equally as important to me.  If it goes ahead I shall let you know when I find out.


----------



## rockin (Nov 15, 2011)

Had Strada been at the normal price, I would  have bought it, but I'm not paying inflated prices for designer packaging.  Same with the pigments - I'm having to skip them because of the extra cost of the packaging


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 15, 2011)

What's so special about Strada?



rockin said:


> Had Strada been at the normal price, I would  have bought it, but I'm not paying inflated prices for designer packaging.  Same with the pigments - I'm having to skip them because of the extra cost of the packaging


	Good luck, Lou, whatever it is you need it for!

  	I'm so pissed off with Boots, I still haven't got the extra 900 points they said they'd give me because I missed out on the offer when their website wasn't working. Last Monday I got an e-mail that the points have been added to my account, but I've just checked and still nothing. Really don't think I'll bother with Boots again.


----------



## Alisha1 (Nov 15, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Good luck, Lou, whatever it is you need it for!
> I'm so pissed off with Boots, I still haven't got the extra 900 points they said they'd give me because I missed out on the offer when their website wasn't working. Last Monday I got an e-mail that the points have been added to my account, but I've just checked and still nothing. Really don't think I'll bother with Boots again.


	When I collect points from Boots Treat Street they usually require me to put my card in the Kiosk machine instore so the points can be transferred, maybe its the same with this? I don't think they have a twitter page where you can ask not sure if they have a facebook page...


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 15, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> When I collect points from Boots Treat Street they usually require me to put my card in the Kiosk machine instore so the points can be transferred, maybe its the same with this? I don't think they have a twitter page where you can ask not sure if they have a facebook page...


  	yeah the stila liner was fabulous from last month! a super lovely shade! i like leighton denny polishes but i am not keen on the pink shade i got - too kiddy looking for my taste... if that makes sense!


----------



## rockin (Nov 15, 2011)

I've been out shopping today, and popped into Boots to ask at the Estée Lauder counter about the Cyber eyeshadows.  She checked in her book, and they are not due to be released until 26th December.  She said it was possible that somewhere like Harrods might get them up to a month ahead as an exclusive.

  	She also told me she had had the opportunity to try these and they were really smooth and pigmented.


  	Edit:  I just checked and Harrods do indeed have them, although they only seem to have the silver.  They are £19 each


----------



## Alisha1 (Nov 15, 2011)

rockin said:


> I've been out shopping today, and popped into Boots to ask at the Estée Lauder counter about the Cyber eyeshadows.  She checked in her book, and they are not due to be released until 26th December.  She said it was possible that somewhere like Harrods might get them up to a month ahead as an exclusive.
> 
> She also told me she had had the opportunity to try these and they were really smooth and pigmented.
> 
> ...


	Are these going to be LE? I think I may pick up one once I've seen swatches...


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 15, 2011)

Yeah, that's what I did, put it in the machine, but no extra points were added. There should be £39 worth but there's only £30.  I have e-mailed them, but will phone up in a day or two if I don't hear back. I hate having to chase up stuff like this. 

  	I don't go to Selfridges often as my nearest is in London, although I might brave it in December when my dh takes the children to his parents. But it's the weekend before Christmas so I'm not sure.


rockin said:


> I've been out shopping today, and popped into Boots to ask at the Estée Lauder counter about the Cyber eyeshadows.  She checked in her book, and they are not due to be released until 26th December.  She said it was possible that somewhere like Harrods might get them up to a month ahead as an exclusive.
> 
> She also told me she had had the opportunity to try these and they were really smooth and pigmented.
> 
> ...


	I am so weak, I ended up ordering the Chanel highlighter from Boots even though I said I wouldn't get it. Karla Sugar's review was so good on it, I just caved in. It also helped that there's a £5 off orders over £30 on Premium Beauty (code PREMIUM1). I was going to get it from Debenhams, but it's sold out on the website. Now I really won't buy anything else until after Christmas other than the Mac couture collection if I find anything that interests me. I don't do contouring, so Strada has no use for me.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 15, 2011)

Guys the luck you sent me totally worked! Tomorrow I can tell you what has happened but for now I am so relieved and happy


----------



## Alisha1 (Nov 15, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> Guys the luck you sent me totally worked! Tomorrow I can tell you what has happened but for now I am so relieved and happy


	Thats great your happy! Can't wait to find out what the mystery is!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 15, 2011)

Ooh, I'm intrigued! 



LMD84 said:


> Guys the luck you sent me totally worked! Tomorrow I can tell you what has happened but for now I am so relieved and happy


----------



## rockin (Nov 15, 2011)

Me too!


----------



## rockin (Nov 15, 2011)

Oh, I just remembered.  The Estée Lauder girl in Boots said they will only get a very small delivery of the Cyber shadows - maybe 2 of each colour!!  Looks like unless I can get it online I'll have to miss out, since we will be (or should be, depending on when my Dad has his op and if he feels up to having us stay over) at my parents from Christmas Eve for maybe a week, and there's no going out to the sales.  I'll have to take my netbook with me to order online from somewhere, and risk my parents getting funny with me about using it (it's called being antisocial, apparently).


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 15, 2011)

Sounds like I'm going to have to go shopping on Boxing Day! I really want to get them.



rockin said:


> Oh, I just remembered.  The Estée Lauder girl in Boots said they will only get a very small delivery of the Cyber shadows - maybe 2 of each colour!!  Looks like unless I can get it online I'll have to miss out, since we will be (or should be, depending on when my Dad has his op and if he feels up to having us stay over) at my parents from Christmas Eve for maybe a week, and there's no going out to the sales.  I'll have to take my netbook with me to order online from somewhere, and risk my parents getting funny with me about using it (it's called being antisocial, apparently).


----------



## banana1234 (Nov 15, 2011)

i think you probably have to put your card into an advantage card kiosk to add the points on as everything you order online has to be added this way, we cant put them on at the till, it just doesnt work that way, so i imagine customer service can't either... it needs to enter a machine to be added to the chip... just go to a local big boots and pop it in,it will ask if you would like to add on ur online points.

  	hmm what's so special about this chanel highlighter? £5 off seems like a good deal


----------



## Alisha1 (Nov 15, 2011)

rockin said:


> Oh, I just remembered.  The Estée Lauder girl in Boots said they will only get a very small delivery of the Cyber shadows - maybe 2 of each colour!!  Looks like unless I can get it online I'll have to miss out, since we will be (or should be, depending on when my Dad has his op and if he feels up to having us stay over) at my parents from Christmas Eve for maybe a week, and there's no going out to the sales.  I'll have to take my netbook with me to order online from somewhere, and risk my parents getting funny with me about using it (it's called being antisocial, apparently).


	Ouch just 2! Might have to skip also! I'm definitely going boxing day shopping but its mostly going to be for perfumes and shoes! I need to start saving after MAC Gareth Pugh!


  	Is anyone going to IMATS next year? I'm sure I read last year that the tickets prices for the 2011 IMATS where £20, if so they've hiked them up by 50%!! I really want to go but I'm thinking £40 for a ticket is crazy especially considering I don't how much I'd be able to buy - but I _really_ want to go  

  	Transport is going to cost as well so the price of the ticket + getting there could be £60 :/


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 15, 2011)

I know! I've done it 3 times now, but still no extra points. They need to add it to my account because when I missed out on ordering on the day of the points offer due to the crap website, they promised that if I order later, they will still honour the extra 900 points and they said last Monday (7th Nov) that the points have been added. So I put the card into the kiosk, nothing, tried again a week later, nothing. Which basically means they never added them to my account.



banana1234 said:


> i think you probably have to put your card into an advantage card kiosk to add the points on as everything you order online has to be added this way, we cant put them on at the till, it just doesnt work that way, so i imagine customer service can't either... it needs to enter a machine to be added to the chip... just go to a local big boots and pop it in,it will ask if you would like to add on ur online points.
> 
> hmm what's so special about this chanel highlighter? £5 off seems like a good deal


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 16, 2011)

My Debenhams order has arrived, only placed it on Sunday, this is possibly the quickest they've been.


----------



## lovesongx (Nov 16, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> Ouch just 2! Might have to skip also! I'm definitely going boxing day shopping but its mostly going to be for perfumes and shoes! I need to start saving after MAC Gareth Pugh!
> 
> *Is anyone going to IMATS next year? I'm sure I read last year that the tickets prices for the 2011 IMATS where £20, if so they've hiked them up by 50%!! I really want to go but I'm thinking £40 for a ticket is crazy especially considering I don't how much I'd be able to buy - but I really want to go  *
> 
> Transport is going to cost as well so the price of the ticket + getting there could be £60 :/


	I went last year and my Saturday ticket was about £35. I'm going next year too but haven't bought my ticket yet. Can't wait, it was amazing last year! I'm travelling down from Liverpool to attend!


----------



## Alisha1 (Nov 16, 2011)

lovesongx said:


> I went last year and my Saturday ticket was about £35. I'm going next year too but haven't bought my ticket yet. Can't wait, it was amazing last year! I'm travelling down from Liverpool to attend!


	Oh than theres just a £5 bump which is ok! I really want to go to get some MUFE, Illamasqua, OCC, Graphtopian, Ever Pearl and check out Inglot for the first time! The doors open at 8.30 on Saturday, what time do you recommend going to beat the queues? TIA


----------



## rockin (Nov 16, 2011)

I popped into House Of Fraser after dance class today, with my £30 in vouchers.  I came out minus the vouchers and some money, having bought Chanel Illusion d'Ombre eyeshadow in Ebloui and my first ever Chanel lipstick - Rouge Allure in Famous (from the Christmas collection).  Probably the only Chanel lipstick I'll get at the price, though lol.  She gave me a couple of samples of 'Sheer moisture mist' in Eau Tendre and Eau Fraiche as well.

  	I asked at the Urban Decay counter and she said they definitely weren't getting the pencil sets, and a lot of people had been asking about them.  She thinks it may be because we got the big pencil set earlier in the year.

  	I also asked at the Estée Lauder counter about the Cyber eyeshadows, and they said as Boots did that it will be the end of December.  I asked if it was limited edition since Boots said they thought they would only be getting 2 of each colour, and they said that when they went to training for the Cyber shadows, there was nothing that led them to believe it was limited edition.  They said they loved them, though, and they were quite long wearing.  They can also be used wet, to intensify the colour.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm not going. I really shouldn't be buying much make up in the future and there's enough temptation as it is. Plus to justify spending £40 on the ticket I'd have to buy loads and well, that's really not good.  So I'll skip it.



Alisha1 said:


> Ouch just 2! Might have to skip also! I'm definitely going boxing day shopping but its mostly going to be for perfumes and shoes! I need to start saving after MAC Gareth Pugh!
> 
> *Is anyone going to IMATS next year? I'm sure I read last year that the tickets prices for the 2011 IMATS where £20, if so they've hiked them up by 50%!! I really want to go but I'm thinking £40 for a ticket is crazy especially considering I don't how much I'd be able to buy - but I really want to go  *
> 
> Transport is going to cost as well so the price of the ticket + getting there could be £60 :/


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 16, 2011)

For some reason I can't do multi-quote... Anyway, thanks, you're the fountain of knowledge when it comes to UD and EL.  I've been trying to buy the pencil set on eBay, but keep getting outbid, they're going for £28 or so, which is quite a lot to be honest. Still hoping someone will list it for less.

  	Ooh I love Famous! Such a gorgeous red lipstick. I'm really into reds at the moment, have bought so many lately. Have you heard that Chanel is discontinuing Dragon Rouge Allure Laque? I have to admit it's not my favourite, so I'll be okay.



rockin said:


> I popped into House Of Fraser after dance class today, with my £30 in vouchers.  I came out minus the vouchers and some money, having bought Chanel Illusion d'Ombre eyeshadow in Ebloui and my first ever Chanel lipstick - Rouge Allure in Famous (from the Christmas collection).  Probably the only Chanel lipstick I'll get at the price, though lol.  She gave me a couple of samples of 'Sheer moisture mist' in Eau Tendre and Eau Fraiche as well.
> 
> I asked at the Urban Decay counter and she said they definitely weren't getting the pencil sets, and a lot of people had been asking about them.  She thinks it may be because we got the big pencil set earlier in the year.
> 
> I also asked at the Estée Lauder counter about the Cyber eyeshadows, and they said as Boots did that it will be the end of December.  I asked if it was limited edition since Boots said they thought they would only be getting 2 of each colour, and they said that when they went to training for the Cyber shadows, there was nothing that led them to believe it was limited edition.  They said they loved them, though, and they were quite long wearing.  They can also be used wet, to intensify the colour.


----------



## Alisha1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Thats what I'm thinking as well and spending loads might not be an option for me with all the Spring collections coming out that time of year...


----------



## rockin (Nov 16, 2011)

Yes, it's sad that Dragon is being discontinued, but I've had to tell myself I just can't justify buying lipglosses from Chanel because they're so expensive and I already have a ton of lipgloss at home.  I'm even holding back from buying lipglosses from MAC now, again because of having so many (I have ordered Love Alert dazzleglass, though, but in the regular packaging to make it cheaper).  Chanel have some lovely glosses in their Christmas collection.

  	I wouldn't ordinarily buy such expensive lipsticks either, but that colour just stood out, and when I swatched it I saw that it was a lovely pink-red with a really nice finish.  Using my vouchers, it only cost me £16.50 for both the shadow and the lipstick, so not too bad I figured.

  	Urban Decay had a pencil lipstick thing that I liked, too, and it looked beautiful on the SA, but I left it for now.

  	I also spotted a new counter in H of F - we now have a Bare Escentuals counter, but I didn't dare go and look as I don't need any new obsessions lol


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 16, 2011)

Barry M do those as well and they have a dupe for the sparkly red and bright pink for much less than the UD ones, might be worth checking hout if you like the UD lipgloss pencils.



rockin said:


> Yes, it's sad that Dragon is being discontinued, but I've had to tell myself I just can't justify buying lipglosses from Chanel because they're so expensive and I already have a ton of lipgloss at home.  I'm even holding back from buying lipglosses from MAC now, again because of having so many (I have ordered Love Alert dazzleglass, though, but in the regular packaging to make it cheaper).  Chanel have some lovely glosses in their Christmas collection.
> 
> I wouldn't ordinarily buy such expensive lipsticks either, but that colour just stood out, and when I swatched it I saw that it was a lovely pink-red with a really nice finish.  Using my vouchers, it only cost me £16.50 for both the shadow and the lipstick, so not too bad I figured.
> 
> ...


----------



## Alisha1 (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm planning on getting a few Rouge Allure Laques when Boots have the bonus point offer on although I'm afraid they might have a limited shade range left as John Lewis only had 3 of the 6 shades (dragon and another 2) and House of Fraser only had Dynastie and Mandarin! 

  	I'm surprised Chanel are discontinuing them, I've been meaning to buy Mandarin for months but my Debenhams is always out of stock! Even the website sells out really quickly and apparently its not sold out now on the Debenhams site but they still don't let me add the shade to my basket!


----------



## rockin (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks for the tip


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 16, 2011)

rockin said:


> I popped into House Of Fraser after dance class today, with my £30 in vouchers.  I came out minus the vouchers and some money, having bought Chanel Illusion d'Ombre eyeshadow in Ebloui and my first ever Chanel lipstick - Rouge Allure in Famous (from the Christmas collection).  Probably the only Chanel lipstick I'll get at the price, though lol.  She gave me a couple of samples of 'Sheer moisture mist' in Eau Tendre and Eau Fraiche as well.
> 
> I asked at the Urban Decay counter and she said they definitely weren't getting the pencil sets, and a lot of people had been asking about them.  She thinks it may be because we got the big pencil set earlier in the year.
> 
> I also asked at the Estée Lauder counter about the Cyber eyeshadows, and they said as Boots did that it will be the end of December.  I asked if it was limited edition since Boots said they thought they would only be getting 2 of each colour, and they said that when they went to training for the Cyber shadows, there was nothing that led them to believe it was limited edition.  They said they loved them, though, and they were quite long wearing.  They can also be used wet, to intensify the colour.


  	awesome haul!! enjoy your new goodies! 

  	and for those of you who aren't on my twitter or facebook my good news is that i have a new job! there is an apple store opening in my city and i have been picked to be the store manager! super exciting and a great oppotunity for me too so i am really over the moon happy at the moment!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 16, 2011)

Congratulations! That is brilliant news, well done you! 

   	Just got an invitation to the shopping event at Bentalls in Kingston for next Wednesday, 20% off cosmetics and fragrance (incl Mac, Chanel, Guerlain, etc.). Sadly, my husband is out every Wednesday evening, so I can't go, but then again I don't really need anything, so it's probably for the best. If anyone local wants to go, let me know and I'll send you the e-mail I got!


----------



## Alisha1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Wow that a great discount! Why don't we have a Bentalls here! Lol with a 20% off event I'd trade it with Debenhams any day!


----------



## Alisha1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Oh I wanted to ask something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	Do NARs ever have a sale on their gift sets after Christmas? I can't remember if they did or if Selfridges/Space NK did but I was just curious...


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 16, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> Oh I wanted to ask something
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Oooohhh I would love to know this too because I want some of their sets but can't afford to buy just yet...

  	I also found a store that sells guerlain in my city!! I was mooching about in the cathedral end of the city and saw a shop that was a chemist but looked like it had posh things inside. so I went in and found not only do they stock opi, lancombe and dior but also guerlain! I have a play with some of the goodies 

Zits be gone! - the latest specktra blog post


----------



## sonia84 (Nov 17, 2011)

Congrats on the new job!


----------



## nunu (Nov 17, 2011)

Congrats Lou! I'm so happy for you.


----------



## Alisha1 (Nov 17, 2011)

That's great you found somewhere to buy Guerlain! And they sell opi to which is good, I'm not sure if theres anywhere apart from the salons that sell opi here :s I know John Lewis in Solihull sell them which is actually closer to me than Birmingham city centre so I guess it not that bad


----------



## rockin (Nov 17, 2011)

Congratulations on the new job, Lou   When do you start?  I hope they pay better than Sony.

  	Thinking we weren't going to get Winterized, I bought one on ebay - at very close to retail, so not bad at all.  It arrived this morning, and I'm glad I bought it.  I've been reading some people saying it's blue, but mine definitely leans more purple, and it's just what I was hoping for.

  	I've applied my Chanel 'Famous' lipstick this morning, and it's absolutely the perfect colour for me, plus I love the tiny sparkles in it.  I've been thinking about getting the Illusion d'Ombre eyeshadows in Fantasme and Emerveille when I can afford it (Emerveille, Epatant and Illusoire are sold out in my House Of Fraser) and it occurred to me last night that I can use my Boots points to get them, as long as I order in branch.  That way I won't feel guilty about it.


----------



## Alisha1 (Nov 17, 2011)

rockin said:


> Congratulations on the new job, Lou   When do you start?  I hope they pay better than Sony.
> 
> Thinking we weren't going to get Winterized, I bought one on ebay - at very close to retail, so not bad at all.  It arrived this morning, and I'm glad I bought it.  I've been reading some people saying it's blue, but mine definitely leans more purple, and it's just what I was hoping for.
> 
> I've applied my Chanel 'Famous' lipstick this morning, and it's absolutely the perfect colour for me, plus I love the tiny sparkles in it.  I've been thinking about getting the Illusion d'Ombre eyeshadows in Fantasme and Emerveille when I can afford it (Emerveille, Epatant and Illusoire are sold out in my House Of Fraser) and it occurred to me last night that I can use my Boots points to get them, as long as I order in branch.  That way I won't feel guilty about it.



 	Emervielle is a very pretty colour - it makes a great highlighter as well 

  	My NARS Danmari palette just arrived and I really like it! So far I'm loving Desire, Sin, Casino and Orgasm. I already have Orgasm from the Blush/Bronzer Trio palette that came out in the summer but its nice to have a little back up as I love wearing this shade in the summer. I also like Hungry Heart but I prefer Albatross because it has a gold sheen/shimmer whereas Hungry Heart is just alot of shimmer thats just all over the place. It's nice but I don't see myself using it often.

  	This is a great palette, I wish NARS will continue to do blush/bronzer/illuminator palettes without Orgasm and Super O! I have two of each and don't need anymore! Especially Super O as I've it for a few months now and have never used it!


----------



## *JJ* (Nov 17, 2011)

congrats, lou! that's an awesome job! i'm happy for you!


----------



## rockin (Nov 17, 2011)

My Debenhams order just arrived - much quicker than last time!  I only ordered this on 14th

  	So I've finally got Mineral Mode, Faux Gold and Rare Exotic, along with Love Alert (from the regular line - why pay more than you have to?).  So glad I managed to get those MES at below ebay prices, and they're gorgeous. My Mineral Mode has some well defined darker veins and silver/grey veins, so I can get more colours from the one shadow.


----------



## lovesongx (Nov 17, 2011)

Congratulations Lou! That sounds really exciting!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 17, 2011)

Hope you're proud of me, I've just been shopping and only spent 98p on make up.  I had £15 worth of points on my Superdrug card and I used it to buy some Andrea Fulerton polishes (not sure why, but I'm constantly wanting to buy more and more nail polish!) and got the Dior Belle de Nuit lipstick with my Boots points, so that was free.

  	On that note, I put my Advantage Card in the machine again and still no extra points and I've not had any replies to my e-mail on Tuesday, so I will phone up tomorrow and raise hell. I'm really pissed off with Boots and I now swear I won't be ordering from them again.


----------



## Alisha1 (Nov 17, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Hope you're proud of me, I've just been shopping and only spent 98p on make up.  I had £15 worth of points on my Superdrug card and I used it to buy some Andrea Fulerton polishes (not sure why, but I'm constantly wanting to buy more and more nail polish!) and got the Dior Belle de Nuit lipstick with my Boots points, so that was free.
> 
> On that note, I put my Advantage Card in the machine again and still no extra points and I've not had any replies to my e-mail on Tuesday, so I will phone up tomorrow and raise hell. I'm really pissed off with Boots and I now swear I won't be ordering from them again.



 	I hope you get your points soon, that seem so strange that they haven't given you the points yet - keep us posted


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks. A lady phoned up this afternoon actually and said that she has personally, manually added my points now (although she said it was done on the 7th and she doesn't understand why it hasn't showed up) and they should be there in 36 hours. Well, we'll see. Would be funny if I got the points twice, but I'll be happy if they turn up just once finally.



Alisha1 said:


> *I hope you get your points soon, that seem so strange that they haven't given you the points yet - keep us posted *


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 17, 2011)

lovesongx said:


> Congratulations Lou! That sounds really exciting!


  	it's extremely exciting! i have never had a brand new store before so i really can't wait!


----------



## Alisha1 (Nov 17, 2011)

That must have been an awkward conversation with your area manager! Eek lol


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm really happy for you Lou and it's great that they're letting you go in just 10 days' time.



Alisha1 said:


> That must have been an awkward conversation with your area manager! Eek lol


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 18, 2011)

thanks - you have no idea how relieved i am!   and i am so happy that you have finally got your points! woo hoo!


----------



## Alisha1 (Nov 18, 2011)

Boots have another bonus points event starting today and ending Sunday. I'm trying to be good and look away as the £12 bonus points events is just a few weeks away and I want to save for that! LOL!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 18, 2011)

Oh that's just reminded me, I was supposed to pick up the Chanel highlighter from Boots today but they never e-mailed me to say it was in. Hm. I'll go in tomorrow morning, I'll need to check my points anyway, and see what's happened to it. I'm still debating whether or not to get Feerie loose powder, I really shouldn't as I won't use it (it's very shimmery), but it's so pretty. Ugh. Has anyone got it? Please tell me I don't need it!



Alisha1 said:


> Boots have another bonus points event starting today and ending Sunday. I'm trying to be good and look away as the £12 bonus points events is just a few weeks away and I want to save for that! LOL!


----------



## Alisha1 (Nov 18, 2011)

I think the loose powder is the only thing I haven't swatched myself from the collection so I can't really say! 

  	One thing I love about the Boots points scheme is that you get the points straight away (when buying in store) - I'm literally planning what I'm going to spend my points on during the next event


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 18, 2011)

The loose powder is very shimmery, so I don't think I'd use it on my face and there's only so many occasions I would be able tto use it on my body. But it's so pretty. 

  	Yeah, that's good about Boots. I hate it that Debenhams only cpnvert £15 worth of points a month, I have over £100 quid sitting there and I can't get at it. But at least you can pay for things partly with points, which you can't do with Boots. Pros and cons I guess.



Alisha1 said:


> I think the loose powder is the only thing I haven't swatched myself from the collection so I can't really say!
> One thing I love about the Boots points scheme is that you get the points straight away (when buying in store) - I'm literally planning what I'm going to spend my points on during the next event


----------



## Alisha1 (Nov 18, 2011)

Yes thats true, and woah £100! I only have £15-20 waiting to be converted but I have £20 in my card which I'm trying to save for boxing day sales!


----------



## rockin (Nov 18, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> Boots have another bonus points event starting today and ending Sunday. I'm trying to be good and look away as the £12 bonus points events is just a few weeks away and I want to save for that! LOL!



 	Yep, 1st December here.  Having spent money at the last one, I also have a voucher to get me a bonus 500 points if I spend £50 or more at the next one. 

  	I've been saving my points and not spending them, and I now have just over £130 in points, so I think I'm going to get Chanel with some of them.  I also have about £30 in Superdrug points - yay!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 18, 2011)

rockin said:


> Yep, 1st December here.  Having spent money at the last one, I also have a voucher to get me a bonus 500 points if I spend £50 or more at the next one.
> 
> I've been saving my points and not spending them, and I now have just over £130 in points, so I think I'm going to get Chanel with some of them.  I also have about £30 in Superdrug points - yay!


  	wow you put me to shame... i always spend my boots points so right now all i have is about £2! I used to use my points to buy meal deals! 

Muted Lady Grey tutorial and sleeping kitties - todays specktra tutorial


----------



## Alisha1 (Nov 18, 2011)

rockin said:


> Yep, 1st December here.  Having spent money at the last one, I also have a voucher to get me a bonus 500 points if I spend £50 or more at the next one.
> 
> I've been saving my points and not spending them, and I now have just over £130 in points, so I think I'm going to get Chanel with some of them.  I also have about £30 in Superdrug points - yay!


	I'm going to get a few Chanel bits and bobs as well - can't wait! Wow you have loads of Superdrug points! I'm not sure how many points I have but I'd be surprised if it where more than 100!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 18, 2011)

Yeah, well I'm not too happy about all those points sitting there, but there's nothing I can do about it, so I just wait patiently for them to be converted into money every month.



rockin said:


> Yep, 1st December here.  Having spent money at the last one, I also have a voucher to get me a bonus 500 points if I spend £50 or more at the next one.
> 
> I've been saving my points and not spending them, and I now have just over £130 in points, so I think I'm going to get Chanel with some of them.  I also have about £30 in Superdrug points - yay!


----------



## Alisha1 (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm planning on spending the points I collect when I buy my Chanel stuff on a few Dior lipsticks also! What colours did you get?


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 18, 2011)

I got Belle de Nuit, Fantasque, Nocturne and Constellation. They all look so pretty! 



Alisha1 said:


> I'm planning on spending the points I collect when I buy my Chanel stuff on a few Dior lipsticks also! What colours did you get?


	So excited, just bought the new Guerlain Cruel Gardenia highlighter on eBay for just £20 and it's not even due out for 2 months! Yippee!


----------



## Alisha1 (Nov 18, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> So excited, just bought the new Guerlain Cruel Gardenia highlighter on eBay for just £20 and it's not even due out for 2 months! Yippee!



 	Wow tats great you got the highlighter so early! Its so pretty! Please post pics when it arrives 

  	I was planning on getting Fantasque aswell as Versailles and Cinderella. I have Noctorne, Victorine and Etoile and they are very pretty! I love the gold in the lipsticks, they look great and festivey lol

  	I just figured out that if I get the 3 lipstick I want than I'm just 2 lipsticks away from buying the whole collection! Eek!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 18, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> So excited, just bought the new Guerlain Cruel Gardenia highlighter on eBay for just £20 and it's not even due out for 2 months! Yippee!


	awesome!! please take some pics for us when it arrives!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 19, 2011)

Will do. 

  	I like the lighter shades as well, but figured that if I'm going to spend £22.50 on a lipstick, I might as well get the brighter ones. I'm really into red and bright pink lipsticks right now. 



LMD84 said:


> awesome!! *please take some pics for us when it arrives! *


----------



## rockin (Nov 19, 2011)

I saw this tutorial and immediately thought this was something that Lou might like http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CCuVhzJtHLI

  	I loved the colours too, and as cocktailcosmetics.co.uk are doing free delivery yesterday, today and tomorrow (you normally have to spend £100 for free delivery), and their OCC Loose Colour Pigments are only £5.95 instead of £7.95 at the moment, I went for it and purchased my first OCC pigments, Jubilee and Rime (which looks very similar on but with a hint of gold to it) as well as my first  Sugarpill Chromalusts in Darling and Lumi.  They arrived this morning! She always does post very quickly.

  	Lumi is very much like MAC's Reflects Transparent Teal, but cheaper.  Darling, Jubilee and Rime are beautiful, too.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 19, 2011)

rockin said:


> I saw this tutorial and immediately thought this was something that Lou might like http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CCuVhzJtHLI
> 
> I loved the colours too, and as cocktailcosmetics.co.uk are doing free delivery yesterday, today and tomorrow (you normally have to spend £100 for free delivery), and their OCC Loose Colour Pigments are only £5.95 instead of £7.95 at the moment, I went for it and purchased my first OCC pigments, Jubilee and Rime (which looks very similar on but with a hint of gold to it) as well as my first  Sugarpill Chromalusts in Darling and Lumi.  They arrived this morning! She always does post very quickly.
> 
> Lumi is very much like MAC's Reflects Transparent Teal, but cheaper.  Darling, Jubilee and Rime are beautiful, too.


	ooh yes i saw this tutorial and loved it! i love the pigment she uses but sadly i just don't have spare cash to buy them right now  even with this special offer!


----------



## Alisha1 (Nov 21, 2011)

Just got my GlossyBox, cannot explain my disappointment, I'm cancelling after next months for sure.

  	I just put on the hand cream and it smells like a cleaning product :/ I could have used the money to buy something from MAC!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 21, 2011)

Oh dear. What hand cream is that?



Alisha1 said:


> Just got my GlossyBox, cannot explain my disappointment, I'm cancelling after next months for sure.
> 
> I just put on the hand cream and it smells like a cleaning product :/ I could have used the money to buy something from MAC!


----------



## Alisha1 (Nov 21, 2011)

Its called Arbonne FC5 Ultra Hydrating Hand Cream, I currently use L'occitane Hand Cream and its a lot better than this! The only thing I like is the Nail Rock nail wraps and even that I don't really like the pattern, I bought some nice ones from Boots for £6 a few weeks ago and I much prefer them. I went onto the GlossyBox twitter feed and alot of people were disappointed. I think I'm going to cancel it after Christmas or I might cancel it before than and see what everyone is getting to see if its worth it


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 21, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> Its called Arbonne FC5 Ultra Hydrating Hand Cream, I currently use L'occitane Hand Cream and its a lot better than this! The only thing I like is the Nail Rock nail wraps and even that I don't really like the pattern, I bought some nice ones from Boots for £6 a few weeks ago and I much prefer them. I went onto the GlossyBox twitter feed and alot of people were disappointed. I think I'm going to cancel it after Christmas or I might cancel it before than and see what everyone is getting to see if its worth it


  	yeah i saw on their twitter that many people were upset with their boxes... 

Addicted to technology tag - todays specktra video


----------



## anita22 (Nov 21, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> Just got my GlossyBox, cannot explain my disappointment, I'm cancelling after next months for sure.
> 
> I just put on the hand cream and it smells like a cleaning product :/ I could have used the money to buy something from MAC!


	Yep, I cancelled mine too...
  	It's a shame as it was quite a nice idea and I felt I was very open minded about it (I'm not fussy when it comes to trying new things). I just don't think they delivered on what they originally promised. Good marketing lesson, that.


----------



## Alisha1 (Nov 21, 2011)

anita22 said:


> Yep, I cancelled mine too... 		 			It's a shame as it was quite a nice idea and *I felt I was very open minded about it (I'm not fussy when it comes to trying new things)*. I just don't think they delivered on what they originally promised. Good marketing lesson, that.


	I thought I was too and in all honesty even if they had a box with one good product and the rest were crap I probably would have tried to justify the price but this months was clearly not thought out and I'm absolutely sick of perfume samples and the fact that they seem to be so easy to come by these days makes it an even bigger let down.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> I thought I was too and in all honesty even if they had a box with one good product and the rest were crap I probably would have tried to justify the price but this months was clearly not thought out and I'm absolutely sick of perfume samples and the fact that they seem to be so easy to come by these days makes it an even bigger let down.


	yes! bloody perfume samples again! i swear we could ask at a counter to get those for free anyways so it feels like they shouldn't include them as a product.  I also got the most ugly design for the nail wrap things - black and white stripes like a burglars outfit! lol! some people may like it but for me it was the worst design i could have been given! 

Is this curling mascara really that super? - todays specktra blog post


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 22, 2011)

Finally my 900 points have been added to my Boots card! But Boots being Boots, they failed to send an e-mail to say that the Chanel highlighter that I was supposed to collect from Friday was ready for collection, so I went in today to see if they had it yet and of course it was there. Anyway, got it now and my points, so it's all good.

  	Just managed to buy the Wet n Wild dupe for the Gareth Pugh nail polish on eBay for £3.98 shipped, so happy about that.


----------



## Alisha1 (Nov 22, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Finally my 900 points have been added to my Boots card! But Boots being Boots, they failed to send an e-mail to say that the Chanel highlighter that I was supposed to collect from Friday was ready for collection, so I went in today to see if they had it yet and of course it was there. Anyway, got it now and my points, so it's all good.
> 
> *Just managed to buy the Wet n Wild dupe for the Gareth Pugh nail polish on eBay for £3.98 shipped, so happy about that.*


	How do you like the highlighter? I think I should look for the Wet n wild dupe as well so than I will just be buying one from the Gareth Pugh collection. Plus I really don't like the bottles, they look like they're the same as Estee Lauder ones which are really big and bulky imo


----------



## charlotte366 (Nov 22, 2011)

Im cancelling my glossybox too, but I can't decide whether to do it now or get the Christmas box then cancel?, nothing amazing in it this month, my nails are not even long enough for wraps, I use the salts anyway so thats not special and I hate perfume that came in it!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 22, 2011)

charlotte366 said:


> Im cancelling my glossybox too, but I can't decide whether to do it now or get the Christmas box then cancel?, nothing amazing in it this month, my nails are not even long enough for wraps, I use the salts anyway so thats not special and I hate perfume that came in it!


  	nah i couldn't be bothered to waste another £10. plus when you do cancel make sure you click on the link in the conformation email or else it won't actually be cancelled!  it's a bit of a faff sorting it out 

Is this curling mascara really that super? - todays specktra blog post


----------



## Alisha1 (Nov 22, 2011)

charlotte366 said:


> Im cancelling my glossybox too, but I can't decide whether to do it now or get the Christmas box then cancel?, nothing amazing in it this month, my nails are not even long enough for wraps, I use the salts anyway so thats not special and I hate perfume that came in it!


	I just cancelled mine as well, I think I'm going to see what everyone else gets next month and if it's interesting I'll re-subscribe but otherwise I don't want to waste my money - I have a very large list of permanent MAC eyeshadows I want!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 22, 2011)

I like it, but I really don't know why I bought it. I know I won't use it much and I have so many other highlighters. I got swept away with the £5 off offer again, as I always do. It's very pretty though. 

 	Apparently my Guerlain spring stuff is coming tomorrow, how exciting!


----------



## Alisha1 (Nov 22, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Apparently my Guerlain spring stuff is coming tomorrow, how exciting!


	Thats the same problem with me, also I thought the over spray had gone but I used the other day and was left with huge shimmers on my cheeks! It was definitely the overspray though as the powder on its own has a nice sheen, i tried removing the overspray again with my brush but it doesn't seemed to get it well as the pattern is engraved quite deep into the product! Lol I think I need a brush with more give to remove it all!

  	Oh and let us know how you like the Guerlain one!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Apparently my Guerlain spring stuff is coming tomorrow, how exciting!


  	i am only buying one lippie and two pigments from gareth... i just can't afford any more than that sadly! i do however want quite a bit from daphne as well as iris so there is no money saving for me


----------



## rockin (Nov 22, 2011)

Karen from makeupandbeautyblog has just tweeted this.  Didn't know which thread to post it on, though

  	"MAC Black Knight Lipstick is being re-released exclusively online for one day only on Fri. Nov 25"


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 22, 2011)

I can't be bothered to pay so much for such small amount of pigment. To me the new jars are overpriced already. Also don't like the lipsticks. The light purple lipglass is a maybe depending on how much it'll cost. Last year I bought a lipstick and two lipglasses from the Marcel Wanders collection, the colours then were really nice.

  	I only want a pigment and maybe a lipstick from Daphne, probably more from the Iris Xxx collection, but not sure yet.



rockin said:


> Karen from makeupandbeautyblog has just tweeted this.  Didn't know which thread to post it on, though
> 
> "MAC Black Knight Lipstick is being re-released exclusively online for one day only on Fri. Nov 25"


----------



## Alisha1 (Nov 22, 2011)

MW collection was ALOT better than this IMO makes me wish I had bought something but I wasn't as crazy about MAC as I am now and certainly not enough to pay that much money! Ah well money saved!


----------



## Alisha1 (Nov 22, 2011)

Also have you guys seen the NARS spring 2012 collection?

  	http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2011/11/nars-spring-collection-2012.html

  	It looks great!


----------



## Alisha1 (Nov 22, 2011)

Also 10% off beauty in Selfridges and 20% off other items instore and online! The offer runs from Thursday till Sunday - what luck - when I have no money *sigh*

  	Anyhow 20% code 'SELF20'
  	10% code: 'SELF10'

  	You need a coupon to get the offer instore, it can be found on Selfridges twitter page


----------



## rockin (Nov 22, 2011)

I popped into Boots to look at something earlier today, and my son said he was thirsty.  Then I remembered the Diet Coke offer (he he) so that's what he got.  I bought 4 bottles and got 2 free lip glosses.  I got the red one and the plum one. 

  	The plum one (Pure Plum) looks sparkly in the tube, but not much sparkle actually transfers to the lips.  The colour is nice, though.  The red (Lacquer Red) is surprisingly pigmented for a gloss but not too opaque - it's really pretty.


  	Does anyone have any recommendations for a sparkly gold gloss to wear over lipsticks?  I have a myface gloss (Gilt-y) which is really sparkly in the tube, but is quite wet and doesn't taste too good either.  I checked out a Revlon Colourburst one today by the name of Gold Dust, but it wasn't gold enough or glittery enough.


----------



## Alisha1 (Nov 22, 2011)

rockin said:


> I popped into Boots to look at something earlier today, and my son said he was thirsty.  Then I remembered the Diet Coke offer (he he) so that's what he got.  I bought 4 bottles and got 2 free lip glosses.  I got the red one and the plum one.
> 
> The plum one (Pure Plum) looks sparkly in the tube, but not much sparkle actually transfers to the lips.  The colour is nice, though.  The red (Lacquer Red) is surprisingly pigmented for a gloss but not too opaque - it's really pretty.
> 
> ...


	I haven't got a gold sparkly one myself but I would suggest Chanel Glossimers, they're expensive but I have no other glosses that sparkle like them except Dior Addict 2 gloss. The Chanel Holiday collection has a clear glossimer with gold sparkles that might be worth checking out.

  	If I want some gold sparkle in a lipcolour I pat some gold Barrym Dazzle Dust on my lips and than set with clear gloss  Any gold eyeshadow/pigment would do though 

  	Oh and I completely forgot about the Diet coke offer! Need to get to boots asap!


----------



## rockin (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks, I'll take a look at the Glossimers tomorrow if I remember.  I've got to collect my Whirls & Twirls from H of F anyway.

  	You'll be pleased to know that the free Models Own lipglosses are full sized - 15ml, so well worth looking out for.  They had plenty of stock in our branch, which is surprising as when they run these offers with nail polish they tend to go very quickly.


----------



## Alisha1 (Nov 22, 2011)

rockin said:


> Thanks, I'll take a look at the Glossimers tomorrow if I remember.  I've got to collect my Whirls & Twirls from H of F anyway.
> 
> You'll be pleased to know that the free Models Own lipglosses are full sized - 15ml, so well worth looking out for.  They had plenty of stock in our branch, which is surprising as when they run these offers with nail polish they tend to go very quickly.



 	I'll try to pop into Boots tomorrow, I'm after the pinky and nudes shades, wouldn't mind trying the red as well though


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 22, 2011)

Ooh I hope the blush isn't as glittery as Angelika. I quite like the e/s trio too. 



Alisha1 said:


> Also have you guys seen the NARS spring 2012 collection?
> 
> http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2011/11/nars-spring-collection-2012.html
> 
> It looks great!


----------



## Alisha1 (Nov 22, 2011)

I like the eyeshadow trio also, it reminds me of a Guerlain quad I've been lemming. I love that there's a new Velvet Lip Pencil; I only have one shade called New Lover and I absolutely love it!! For a while I used to wear it exclusively, I can't wait for spring/summer to roll in, I mean it's a year round shade but I just love the way it looks in the sun


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 23, 2011)

I got the Guerlain spring products! Yay! Sadly the powder has a small dent in it and one of the eyeshadows appears to have been tested, but I have managed to get a small refund off the seller (not easy though, not a nice person I have to say, grr!), so it's not all bad. This way I'll actually test/use the powder as I don't have to worry about ruining the design, lol. I'll post pictures soon.


----------



## charlotte366 (Nov 23, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> I got the Guerlain spring products! Yay! Sadly the powder has a small dent in it and one of the eyeshadows appears to have been tested, but I have managed to get a small refund off the seller (not easy though, not a nice person I have to say, grr!), so it's not all bad. This way I'll actually test/use the powder as I don't have to worry about ruining the design, lol. I'll post pictures soon.


 
	If the items are not as described you could open a dispute if you don't feel the seller was helpful? Normally you get a full refund and can keep the item, These things normally fall in the favour of the buyer and sellers can't leave negative feedback!

  	My be worth a try if your not happy with the refund they offered?


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks. I am happy, they gave me what I wanted (once I opened the dispute), I got a really good price to start with and it's a private seller, so I would feel really mean getting a full refund, the damage is pretty small and the eyeshadows are practically brand new except for this one swipe mark, so that's fine. He was nasty at first though, but once I opened the case and threatened with leaving negative feedback, he gave in and refunded me what I asked for.



charlotte366 said:


> If the items are not as described you could open a dispute if you don't feel the seller was helpful? Normally you get a full refund and can keep the item, These things normally fall in the favour of the buyer and sellers can't leave negative feedback!
> My be worth a try if your not happy with the refund they offered?


----------



## Alisha1 (Nov 23, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> I got the Guerlain spring products! Yay! Sadly the powder has a small dent in it and one of the eyeshadows appears to have been tested, but I have managed to get a small refund off the seller (not easy though, not a nice person I have to say, grr!), so it's not all bad. This way I'll actually test/use the powder as I don't have to worry about ruining the design, lol. I'll post pictures soon.


  	Thats good that he eventually gave you a refund! Some of the sellers on Ebay can be mean but there are some nice ones also


----------



## Alisha1 (Nov 23, 2011)

Just found swatches of the soon to be released Estee Lauder Pure Colour Cyber Eyes:

  	http://beaut.ie/blog/2011/estee-lauder-pure-colour-cyber-eyes-eyeshadow-pictures-swatches/

  	Turns out they are LE  I may get one but who knows...


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 23, 2011)

Here's some pictures of the Guerlain spring products. There'll be a review and swatches up on my blog tomorrow.  You can see the dent on the top of the powder, and the left hand side shade in the eyeshadow quad has a darker mark on it. Anyway, LOVE the highlighter, it's so pretty and it's gorgeous on!


----------



## Alisha1 (Nov 23, 2011)

Everything looks so pretty!^ Can't wait to read your review 

  	Thanks for posting pics


----------



## Eleentje (Nov 23, 2011)

I agree, everything looks really nice! The Cruel Gardenia is on my wishlist.  Shame about the dent on yours, but good to hear that you got a refund.


----------



## charlotte366 (Nov 23, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Thanks. I am happy, they gave me what I wanted (once I opened the dispute), I got a really good price to start with and it's a private seller, so I would feel really mean getting a full refund, the damage is pretty small and the eyeshadows are practically brand new except for this one swipe mark, so that's fine. He was nasty at first though, but once I opened the case and threatened with leaving negative feedback, he gave in and refunded me what I asked for.


  I don't understand why sellers are nasty and why they don't list honestly, surely they are ruining their feedback ?  I always try to be honest when I list and describe usage properky, if not you only ask for someone to open a dispute.  I'm currently waiting for something to be delivered from a uk eBay seller.  They haven't responded to my messages so going to give it till the weekend before I open a dispute.  The highlighted looks lovely


----------



## charlotte366 (Nov 23, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Thanks. I am happy, they gave me what I wanted (once I opened the dispute), I got a really good price to start with and it's a private seller, so I would feel really mean getting a full refund, the damage is pretty small and the eyeshadows are practically brand new except for this one swipe mark, so that's fine. He was nasty at first though, but once I opened the case and threatened with leaving negative feedback, he gave in and refunded me what I asked for.


  I don't understand why sellers are nasty and why they don't list honestly, surely they are ruining their feedback ?  I always try to be honest when I list and describe usage properky, if not you only ask for someone to open a dispute.  I'm currently waiting for something to be delivered from a uk eBay seller.  They haven't responded to my messages so going to give it till the weekend before I open a dispute.  The highlighted looks lovely


----------



## Eleentje (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh, and congrats on the new job, Lou!
  	Does it mean there is now a small chance you will be attending the meet, after all?


----------



## rockin (Nov 23, 2011)

That highlighter looks so pretty!

  	After my dance class today, I popped into House Of Fraser to collect my Whirls & Twirls and check out some of the Chanel and Dior goodies, to help me decide what to buy with my Boots points lol.  Staff told me their sale is 1st and 2nd December, but they are uncertain as to whether beauty will be included (if it is, it will be at 10%) as it was excluded last time. 

  	I then went to Superdrug, to see if the Revlon Christmas collection was out yet.  It wasn't.  However, I did see the new Sleek Berry collection and think it's much too dark for me.  I also saw a new brand called Fashionista, and they have some very pretty liquid liners for £6.  I got the purple one to try, and if I like it I might get the teal and green ones too.  They also had magnetic nail polishes, in 5 different colours.  I got the red, seeing as 17 don't have a red in their line.  The magnetic polishes are also £6, but you have to buy the magnet separately - I think it was £3, but of course you only need one however many polishes you have.  I'm assuming the 17 one will work with it - can't see why it wouldn't. 

  	Barry M have a new lilac foil nail polish, which is £3.99, or free if you spend £6 or more on other Barry M.


  	Then I went to Boots to spend my points, which was harder than I thought it was going to be, as Chanel Fantasme and Rouge Carat were sold out.  She couldn't find Sparkle D'Or glossimer on the system either.  I did manage to order Chanel Emerveille, Chanel Triomphal and Dior Nocturne.  I'm told they should be delivered to store on Monday.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 23, 2011)

rockin said:


> That highlighter looks so pretty!
> 
> After my dance class today, I popped into House Of Fraser to collect my Whirls & Twirls and check out some of the Chanel and Dior goodies, to help me decide what to buy with my Boots points lol.  Staff told me their sale is 1st and 2nd December, but they are uncertain as to whether beauty will be included (if it is, it will be at 10%) as it was excluded last time.
> 
> ...


  	oohh sounds like you have a nice haul there! the barry m polish seems pretty! i shall have to look out for it 

MAC Shimmermint Eyeshadow - todays specktra blog post


----------



## Alisha1 (Nov 23, 2011)

rockin said:


> That highlighter looks so pretty!
> 
> After my dance class today, I popped into House Of Fraser to collect my Whirls & Twirls and check out some of the Chanel and Dior goodies, to help me decide what to buy with my Boots points lol.  Staff told me their sale is 1st and 2nd December, but they are uncertain as to whether beauty will be included (if it is, it will be at 10%) as it was excluded last time.
> 
> ...


	Good to hear HoF will have another event, although I probably will not get anything as the Boots offer is also on the 1st! 

  	You Chanel haul sounds great - hope you enjoy everything


----------



## rockin (Nov 24, 2011)

OK, so I've had a closer look at yesterday's haul.  I had thought the purple Fashionista liner was a liquid one because it's in a little jar with a tall thin lid. It's not, though - it's a gel liner.  the lid is tall because it holds a small brush upright in it.  The colour you see through the side of the jar is more vivid than what actually transfers to the skin.  When I swatched it on my hand, the slight sparkle it appears to have in the jar is almost non-existent, apart from a few tiny glitter specs.  It may get better once I get below the surface of the jar contents, though.  It's a nice colour, but even several minutes later it was possible to rub it off quite easily.  Saying that, even after washing my hands a few times since then I can still see where the line I drew was.

  	I also tried out a few nail polishes on one hand.  The Barry M lilac foil (Limited Edition) is a pretty colour, and I then layered Barry M's purple shatter nail paint over it and they look great together.  I tried 2 sparkle polishes on (both just clear with sparkles in) and found that the NYC one for £2.49 deposited more glitter per square inch in just one coat than the Bourjois one at £5.99 did  - almost double the coverage in fact (Bourjois currently on 3 for 2 with a free bag of goodies in Superdrug).  The Bourjois polishes have a thicker brush which fans out to make it possible to almost cover a whole nail in one stroke, which I liked.  Curiously, the only one that chipped overnight (again, I only applied one coat) was the Bourjois No Chips one, which says 'up to 10 days'.  it chipped in a couple of places in the middle of the nail, not the tips.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 24, 2011)

Morning!

  	I'm absolutely shattered, went to bed late as usual and was woken at 6 by my son, and didn't really go back to sleep afterwards. Yawn! Feel like crawling back to bed.

  	In the end of the day I only paid £17 for the Cruel Gardenia incl. shipping, so I can't really complain. I'm actually quite happy it's got the dent in it, because I don't think I would've touched it otherwise, whereas I've swatched and worn it twice (wearing it today again, it's gorgeous) already! A valueable lesson learnt actually, no point in buying pretty things if you don't use them, it's one of the prettiest highlighters ever and it needs using. Might buy a back up just for the prefect flower pattern though, but I'll see how much it'll cost, I'm guessing probably over £30.

  	HoF just sent me a £10 off £50 voucher with my first statement, thank you very much! If there's a sale next week I'll consider spending it then, but I don't know what I'd get. Hopefully the Estee Lauder eyeshadows will be out by then.

  	Now I need a cup of tea.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 24, 2011)

Guerlain Cruel Gardenia highlighter review is now up on my blog.


----------



## rockin (Nov 24, 2011)

Just seen your review - it's so pretty!

  	The Estee Lauder Cyber eyeshadows are supposedly coming out on 26th December, according to both Boots and House Of Fraser,  They're limited edition, so as I'm away over Christmas and unable to go shopping I expect I'll miss out


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 24, 2011)

Oh yes, now I remember. Then I don't know what to spend £50 on. What Mac collections are coming out on the 1st? Is it just Gareth Pugh?

  	If you want me to pick up some EL shadows for you, just let me know, I have a Debenhams with an EL counter 5 minute walk away and I'm fully intending on going there on Boxing Day.



rockin said:


> Just seen your review - it's so pretty!
> 
> The Estee Lauder Cyber eyeshadows are supposedly coming out on 26th December, according to both Boots and House Of Fraser,  They're limited edition, so as I'm away over Christmas and unable to go shopping I expect I'll miss out


----------



## rockin (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks for the offer.  I have 3 in mind, but am trying to cut it down to 2 LOL.  I guess I still have over a month to decide what to do.

  	As far as I know it's just Gareth Pugh, which I'm skipping altogether.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 24, 2011)

Just let me know if you want to take me up on it. I don't know how many I'll get, probably 3 or 4.

  	I might pick up the light purple lipglass from GP depending on how much it is. Just got the Wet n Wild polish in the post, it's really pretty, but I've just realised I have this shade already twice over, although one was more grey than duochrome, so we'll see how the WnW one fares.

  	Just had a leaflet from Debenhams, 10% off all beauty & fragrance from 30th Nov to 4 th Dec



rockin said:


> Thanks for the offer.  I have 3 in mind, but am trying to cut it down to 2 LOL.  I guess I still have over a month to decide what to do.
> 
> As far as I know it's just Gareth Pugh, which I'm skipping altogether.


----------



## Alisha1 (Nov 24, 2011)

These offers are killing me! All in the same week the Boots offer is taking place *unbelievable*


----------



## nazia (Nov 24, 2011)

Hi ladies!

  	How are you all? I've been MIA for a little while so missed all you lot!

  	Anita - great review of the Guerlain and great fotd too - you look lovely!

  	Lou - massive congrats on your new job, that's great news!

  	What goodies have you guys been buying lately? I got the Laura Mercier Illuminator and one of the Dior lipsticks (so so gorgeous, just reviewed it on my blog) and a few other bits but the Dior is my favourite.

  	I'm so glad I'm not too desperate for the Gareth Pugh nail polishes and the purple with green shimmer lipgloss is calling my name but if it's more than £16, I'll pass.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 24, 2011)

Thank you!  Oh do you think it will be that much? I might not get a back up then. 



nazia said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> How are you all? I've been MIA for a little while so missed all you lot!
> 
> ...


----------



## Alisha1 (Nov 24, 2011)

I really really hope it's not that much! But knowing Guerlain...


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 25, 2011)

ugh... i need to gte paid so i can go shopping! i want to buy some zoya polishes


----------



## rockin (Nov 25, 2011)

ASOS currently have 30% off Rimmel

  	10% off everything at beautybay.com until midnight tonight, UK time, using the code BLACKFRIDAY


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 25, 2011)

I have the Guerlain eyeshadow quad and Rose Innocent Rouge G reviews up on my blog too. 

  	Lou, I love Zoya polishes. I have bought so many nail polishes lately, Zoya, OPI, Color Club, China Glaze, I suddenly have a crazy stash. I actually took photos for the blog the other day and I had 118 polishes then (plus 3 Color Club duplicates that I'll give to my daughters), but I have just received a lot of 8 Sally Hansen Nail Prisms as well as a few more OPI polishes in the post yesterday, so I'm probably up to 130 now. Eek! I must stop buying them.


----------



## rockin (Nov 25, 2011)

10% off everything at beautybay.com today, until midnight tonight (25th) using code BLACKFRIDAY

  	I thought I posted this earlier, but it's gone? *shrugs*


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 25, 2011)

Don't tempt me please, I really don't need anything. (So why am I hanging around on a cosmetics forum???)


----------



## rockin (Nov 25, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Don't tempt me please, I really don't need anything. (So why am I hanging around on a cosmetics forum???)



 	LOL


  	20% off of everything at nyxcosmetics.co.uk today only


----------



## rockin (Nov 25, 2011)

The full Models Own 'Beetlejuice' collection is back online http://www.modelsownit.com/beetlejuice.html


----------



## Alisha1 (Nov 25, 2011)

^All these offers are seriously tempting me but I have to be good! I love the two MAC eyeshadows (Sumptuous Olive and Humid) I bought yesterday! With all the LE collections MAC comes out with it so easy to not look at the Perm range!


----------



## Alisha1 (Nov 25, 2011)

Temptalia has posted swatches of one of the Estee Lauder Cyber eyeshadows http://www.temptalia.com/estee-lauder-cyber-green-pure-color-gelee-powder-eyeshadow-review-photos-swatches


----------



## rockin (Nov 25, 2011)

I still have quite a list of permanent items on my wish list, but of course the limited edition items have to be bought in the short time they are available, or you miss out on them.  I do wish they'd slow down on the limited edition releases, as we're not all made of money.  I'm glad I don't want anything from the Gareth Pugh or Metal X collections.

  	Sumptuous Olive is very pretty


----------



## Alisha1 (Nov 25, 2011)

rockin said:


> I still have quite a list of permanent items on my wish list, but of course the limited edition items have to be bought in the short time they are available, or you miss out on them.  I do wish they'd slow down on the limited edition releases, as we're not all made of money.  I'm glad I don't want anything from the Gareth Pugh or Metal X collections.
> 
> Sumptuous Olive is very pretty


	Yup my list is never ending! Lol but I never bought anything from Glitter and Ice except Whirls and Twirls l/s so I think I'm being good with MAC now although some of next years collections look great!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 25, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> Yup my list is never ending! Lol but I never bought anything from Glitter and Ice except Whirls and Twirls l/s so I think I'm being good with MAC now although some of next years collections look great!


	yeah i too have a never ending list.... when will we be satisfied eh?!

Fun with duo chromes - todays specktra video


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 25, 2011)

Ooh, goody! Looking forward to seeing it! I actually got OPI Luna just the other day after seeing it on your nails a while ago, it's so pretty!  I am such a magpie when it comes to nail polish, the sparklier the better, lol.



LMD84 said:


> yeah i too have a never ending list.... when will we be satisfied eh?!
> Fun with duo chromes - todays specktra video


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 25, 2011)

ha ha! yeah i love glitter polishes so much!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 28, 2011)

I've just heard, the Guerlain Cruel Gardenia highlighter will be £41. Gulp!

  	I've been pretty good, haven't bought anything for a week now. Been to busy with Christmas shopping plus there isn't actually anything I really want right now, so it's been quite easy to resist.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 28, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> I've just heard, the Guerlain Cruel Gardenia highlighter will be £41. Gulp!
> 
> I've been pretty good, haven't bought anything for a week now. Been to busy with Christmas shopping plus there isn't actually anything I really want right now, so it's been quite easy to resist.


  	bloody hell! you got a bargain with the highlighter then!! wow!

  	and i just got my wage slip for sony - i think they have screwed me over because i have got half the commission i worked out! lucky for me i took a print out of what it said on the computer because i thought this would happen  more hassle that i don't want to deal with!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 28, 2011)

I did, didn't I? 

  	That is really nasty of Sony, hope you can sort it out and get what you're owed. When is your last day? Bet you can't wait now.


----------



## Alisha1 (Nov 28, 2011)

That's terrible of Sony to do that! I hope it all gets sorted out for you


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 28, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> That's terrible of Sony to do that! I hope it all gets sorted out for you


  	me too! i need the money for xmas shopping!!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 29, 2011)

Ooh, that sounds great! Fingers crossed for you getting your money.

*Debenhams sale now on! *10% off all beauty! Do you know what though, I don't think I'll get anything! Shock, horror lol. I'm planning on getting Vacant lipglass from Gareth Hugh, but I don't think Debenhams will have that collection, and I don't want anything else right now.


----------



## Alisha1 (Nov 29, 2011)

I don't think I'll be getting anything either, everyone is having sales at the same time and it's super annoying!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 29, 2011)

Finally my package from Temptalia has arrived! It was posted 2 weeks ago, so she took her time, but never mind, I have them now. 

  	I've been very lucky lately as I also won a Lipsy dress and a set of Pudsey Nail Rocks.


----------



## Alisha1 (Nov 29, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Finally my package from Temptalia has arrived! It was posted 2 weeks ago, so she took her time, but never mind, I have them now.
> 
> I've been very lucky lately as I also won a Lipsy dress and a set of Pudsey Nail Rocks.


	Wow lucky you! I've started going for more and more competitions now but no luck so far! Lol

  	I'm surprised MAC have not put up the Gareth Pugh collection! I want to know the price points!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 29, 2011)

I have entered so many competitions, it's about time I won something lol.

  	I was wondering whether it'll be either Thursday or next Tuesday for GP seeing that it's not December yet?



Alisha1 said:


> Wow lucky you! I've started going for more and more competitions now but no luck so far! Lol
> I'm surprised MAC have not put up the Gareth Pugh collection! I want to know the price points!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 29, 2011)

and i think it may be thursday when it goes online - i'd be shocked if we had to wait until next week... although that has happened in the past!

Beyond the makeup… : Specktra Blog - todays specktra blog post


----------



## Alisha1 (Nov 29, 2011)

I would have thought that it would be this Thursday just cause it's the first Thursday of the month? Well I guess next week will be better but either way I just want the blue polish! I was considering the kabuki but my guess is that it's going to cost around £39 which is crazy considering I can get the original for about £29 as Debenhams have 10% off!


----------



## Alisha1 (Nov 29, 2011)

I need to stop buying makeup - I need a new coat!


----------



## rockin (Nov 29, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> I need to stop buying makeup - I need a new coat!



 	I could really do with new glasses, but I can't resist the lure of new makeup 

  	Talking of which, I collected my Boots (bought with points) order today.  I was very surprised at how heavy the Rouge Allure Extrait De Gloss is!  Not really something I'd want to carry around with me.  Émerveillé is indeed beautiful, and the sparkles in Sparkle d'Or are very fine but pretty.  I now have on Dior's Nocturne, and I love it.  I bought the tin of Coca Cola lip gloss too (not available in our branch for some reason) and it smells just like cola

  	Pleased to hear your package from Temptalia arrived at last, Anita. Sounds like you've been having a lucky streak recently!


----------



## anita22 (Nov 29, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> I need to stop buying makeup - I need a new coat!



 	Hehe, I know this feeling! I always find it much easier to buy makeup than clothes, hence why I have a lot of choices for what makeup to wear in the morning but often not much for clothes!

  	Just saw a blog post from someone that Urban Decay are launching a Naked 2 palette in a couple of days in the US. I wonder if it will arrive in the UK before Xmas?

  	I was in Heathrow on Sunday en route to Switzerland, so picked up some Bobbi Brown goodies in duty free - Rich Colour lipstick in Bare Pink (similar to MAC Jubilee), High Shimmer gloss in Beach, and blush in Nectar. The lipstick & gloss together make a lovely nude lip, so will go well with a smokey eye for Christmas events coming up.

  	Now off to sleep, have been working way too much / long and am exhausted!


----------



## Alisha1 (Nov 29, 2011)

anita22 said:


> Hehe, I know this feeling! I always find it much easier to buy makeup than clothes, hence why *I have a lot of choices for what makeup to wear in the morning but often not much for clothes!*
> 
> Just saw a blog post from someone that Urban Decay are launching a Naked 2 palette in a couple of days in the US. I wonder if it will arrive in the UK before Xmas?
> 
> ...


	^This is so me! I'm overwhelmed with my options of what makeup to wear in the morning but not so much with my clothes! I want to buy some dresses from Dorothy's but think I should wait for the boxing day sales! Not long now...

  	Your Bobbi Brown goodies sound great! I think I've seen swatches of Nectar - so pretty! A friend of mine went on holiday today and I really wanted to tell her to get me some airport exclusives but I couldn't afford anything so I kept me mouth shut!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 29, 2011)

i think we will be getting the naked 2 palette in january time


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 30, 2011)

When I saw the news about the Naked Palette 2 coming out on 12/1/11 in my mind I decided it was the 12th January and then realised it's actually tomorrow (well in the US anyway), lol. I've seen pictures of it and it looks a bit boring to me but I'll probably buy it because, well, you know, it's me, lol.

  	I'm lucky enough that I don't have to decide between clothes and make up (sorry, not wanting to gloat, not my achievement anyway, my husband has a good job that's all), but actually I often just buy make up as I've been wanting to lose weight and although I've lost about 7 lbs and have toned up thanks to running 3 miles 2-3 times a week, I'm still a size 14 instead of a 10 or 12. I also buy lots of customs jewellery and scarves (although I have cut back) because you can't grow out of those either. But I have been very good lately not spending much on make up, instead I've been buying presents for Christmas and feeling good about myself for that. I sometimes feel like a bad mother for spending loads on myself, even though I spend lots on the children too (but in all fairness, probably less, unless it's Christmas or birthdays). We've also filled 3 shoeboxes for the Samaritan's Purse and the children have had good fun helping me with that.

  	Still no Gareth Pugh on the Mac website. I just want Vacant really, I'm sure it won't sell out quickly anyway.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 30, 2011)

MUA (Makeup Academy) now has their own website and they're offering a free Immaculate Collection Palette if you spend £8. Offer ends 20/12/11. Standard delivery is £2.95, but the palette is worth £8. I'm now tempted to pick up a couple of their 12 palettes, but do I really need them? Must. resist.

  	Does anyone have any of the MUA palettes by the way? Are they any good?


----------



## Alisha1 (Nov 30, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> When I saw the news about the Naked Palette 2 coming out on 12/1/11 in my mind I decided it was the 12th January and then realised it's actually tomorrow (well in the US anyway), lol. I've seen pictures of it and it looks a bit boring to me but I'll probably buy it because, well, you know, it's me, lol.
> 
> I'm lucky enough that I don't have to decide between clothes and make up (sorry, not wanting to gloat, not my achievement anyway, my husband has a good job that's all), but actually I often just buy make up as I've been wanting to lose weight and although I've lost about 7 lbs and have toned up thanks to running 3 miles 2-3 times a week, I'm still a size 14 instead of a 10 or 12. I also buy lots of customs jewellery and scarves (although I have cut back) because you can't grow out of those either. But I have been very good lately not spending much on make up, instead I've been buying presents for Christmas and feeling good about myself for that. I sometimes feel like a bad mother for spending loads on myself, even though I spend lots on the children too (but in all fairness, probably less, unless it's Christmas or birthdays). We've also filled 3 shoeboxes for the Samaritan's Purse and the children have had good fun helping me with that.
> 
> Still no Gareth Pugh on the Mac website. I just want Vacant really, I'm sure it won't sell out quickly anyway.



 	I just searched for Naked palette 2 as well and I don't think I need it with all the neutrals I have in my collection! 

  	Your not gloating hun it's fine  I'm surprised MAC have not put up the collection yet...


----------



## charlotte366 (Nov 30, 2011)

I have a couple of MUA pallette they are ok, but I just never reach for them, I sometimes take the neutral one away with me on holiday as I am not bothered if it gets lost or broken.

  	Lou i hope you get your money and that it is sorted quickly, my work are not accepting my p45 from my last job which I left in July therefore i have to wait until the end of the tax year before I can claim my tax refund! luckily i can cope on basic rate emergency tax.

  	I am ignoring the mac collections, i did get the mineralise brush kit for travel as I love the 130 for blending concealer.

  	Have lost my enthusiasm for my make up in the morning, I have just been offered a job abroad.

  	I am now struggling to decide if i take it or not, I want it, and would love to go, but money worries me. The biggest benefit is that where I am going I wouldn't be able to spend much money! Definately not on makeup or body products thats for sure!

  	Also what do i do with all my makeup, I can't take it with me and would hate to leave it at home unloved, ebay only lets you list 19 items in health and beauty a month, so I wouldn't be able to shift it all on ebay before I went (poss end of Jan). A sale on here prob wouldn't be that successful in Dec or Jan as most people will be tightening their belts with Christmas.

  	choices choices....


----------



## Eleentje (Nov 30, 2011)

I think it's worth trying to shift your stuff via Specktra, that is, if you accept the job. You could also try to sell stuff in job lots.
  	Is the job in Australia (just taking an educated guess here)?

  	I will most likely get naked 2 palette, as there is always room for neutrals in my collection. I like the fact that they included a brush rather than the eyeliners this time.


----------



## sonia84 (Nov 30, 2011)

I bought my first YSL lippie today and I picked up the wrong one, I didn't realise that there are two versions and I got 101 in Rouge Volupte perle instead of 1 Rouge Volupte * face palm*.I was wondering why I had glitter all over my face and after googling found out why.


----------



## anita22 (Nov 30, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Have lost my enthusiasm for my make up in the morning, I have just been offered a job abroad.
> 
> I am now struggling to decide if i take it or not, I want it, and would love to go, but money worries me. The biggest benefit is that where I am going I wouldn't be able to spend much money! Definately not on makeup or body products thats for sure!
> 
> ...


  	Wow, that's great, congratulations!

  	It's always a bit scary moving abroad, I have lived in several different countries and always been nervous about going. However it's always turned out for the best, you just have to take the plunge! Regarding your makeup - I guess it depends on how long you would plan on living abroad, but when I moved to the UK (I'm not from here originally) I brought all my makeup with me (not exactly a small amount!). I sent a lot of my things over in large boxes so items that were not prone to be damaged (eg lipglosses) went into those. Fragile items like all my MAC pro eyeshadow palettes all went into my carry on. So I managed to get it all over in the end.


----------



## banana1234 (Nov 30, 2011)

99% of my wardrobe is dorothy perkins, not the most 'trendy' place, but it always fits me!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 30, 2011)

No, I meant like Alisha who's saying she needs a coat, but would rather spend the money she has on make up. 

  	Funny to think when I moved to the UK 13 years ago I hardly had any make up. I think it probably fitted in 2 small make up bags, lol. Now I would need a couple of large suitcases, I reckon. I have sooo much stuff, it's crazy!



anita22 said:


> Wow, that's great, congratulations!
> 
> It's always a bit scary moving abroad, I have lived in several different countries and always been nervous about going. However it's always turned out for the best, you just have to take the plunge! Regarding your makeup - I guess it depends on how long you would plan on living abroad, but when I moved to the UK (I'm not from here originally) I brought all my makeup with me (not exactly a small amount!). I sent a lot of my things over in large boxes so items that were not prone to be damaged (eg lipglosses) went into those. Fragile items like all my MAC pro eyeshadow palettes all went into my carry on. So I managed to get it all over in the end.


----------



## Alisha1 (Nov 30, 2011)

About a year and a half ago I think I only owned 3 Rimmel liglosses, no lipsticks or blushes, a few eyeshadows from Bourjois and one highlighter from Prestige cosmetics! It's unbelievable looking at the amount of makeup I've accumulated since then! 


  	Also House of Fraser have started their brand event online, makeup brands are included with the only exception (as far as I can tell) with MAC products


----------



## Alisha1 (Nov 30, 2011)

sonia84 said:


> I bought my first YSL lippie today and I picked up the wrong one, I didn't realise that there are two versions and I got 101 in Rouge Volupte perle instead of 1 Rouge Volupte * face palm*.I was wondering why I had glitter all over my face and after googling found out why.



 	Was it a store mix up? Maybe you can return it?


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 30, 2011)

sonia84 said:


> I bought my first YSL lippie today and I picked up the wrong one, I didn't realise that there are two versions and I got 101 in Rouge Volupte perle instead of 1 Rouge Volupte * face palm*.I was wondering why I had glitter all over my face and after googling found out why.


  	ugh i have done that before too but because it was me who messed up i couldn't get  refund. if the shop messed up you should be able to switch though


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 1, 2011)

15% off code on BeautyBay: DEC15 - today only!

  	Debenhams has Metal-X and Travel collection, no Gareth Pugh. Mac has 10% off (together with all beauty).

  	I have a £10 off £50 spent voucher from HoF which I can redeeem online too, so might just pick up a couple of things. I'm thinking Nars Desire blush for one.


----------



## charlotte366 (Dec 1, 2011)

I am an accountant by trade, so wild make up is out in the day job!

  	I have been offered a position in the Falkland Islands (south Atlantic - about 8500 miles away!) I have been a couple of times before on trips of about 1 month long with a previous job, i love the wildlife and the very relaxed slow pace of life - think lots of penguins, seals, dolphins and whales.

  	They now stock some drugstore make up on the islands, a vast improvment from a visit 4 years ago when you could purchase anything, and I mean anything!

  	I am really tempted, these opportunities don't come up very often do they? It might be helpful actually, it might break my spending and makeup addictions!

  	I could take some of my make up with me, just not everything, shipping to the Falklands is very expensive, my luggage limit is 57Kg and I need to ensure that I take enough shoes & clothes as you can't buy stuff like that out there very easily!

  	Think i might try another specktra listing, if i go I will fly in early Feb so I have around 8 weeks.


----------



## rockin (Dec 1, 2011)

Ouch, I see Elude is £44 and those teeny tiny pigments are £24.50 each!

  	All up on MAC site, with the exception of the GP Metal X shadows, of course

  	Metal X collection is also up


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 1, 2011)

rockin said:


> Ouch, I see Elude is £44 and those teeny tiny pigments are £24.50 each!
> 
> All up on MAC site, with the exception of the GP Metal X shadows, of course
> 
> Metal X collection is also up


  	goodness those prices are sky high - i knew they would be more but i was expecting about £20 per pigment.... not £25! the lipstick i wanted is also really expensive so not sure if i should get it. Elude I was hoping would be about £30 because i certainly can't afford £44.... esp with my wages mess up


----------



## Alisha1 (Dec 1, 2011)

The polishes are £19! I'm definitely skipping now although I might go to the MAC store today just to check out the blue polish in person...!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 1, 2011)

The prices for the Gareth Pugh collection are just ridiculous, this is Mac, not Chanel! £19.00 for a lipglass? I don't think so. I'm officially skipping the whole collection.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 1, 2011)

Oh poo, can't redeeem the HoF voucher during the sale.


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 1, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> The prices for the Gareth Pugh collection are just ridiculous, this is Mac, not Chanel! £19.00 for a lipglass? I don't think so. I'm officially skipping the whole collection.


	yeah me too - i just can't afford those prices i'm afraid!


----------



## charlotte366 (Dec 1, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> yeah me too - i just can't afford those prices i'm afraid!


	it looks very expensive for what it is!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 1, 2011)

It's not that I can't afford a £19 lipgloss, I buy plenty high end ones for that price and more, but in the end it's just another Mac lipgloss, and I couldn't care less about the packaging.



LMD84 said:


> yeah me too - i just can't afford those prices i'm afraid!


----------



## Alisha1 (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm skipping the collection also, I went to see it face to face and although the blue polish is_ very _pretty I just can't believe how silly the price is, I mean Chanel/Dior prices are cheaper! Selfridges never have a few things from the collection including the purple gloss, silver pigment and both metal X shadows, they also never had the metal x collection out.

  	So I bought Chanel Madarin RAL and Pheonix RAL from the Boots event; was supposed to go crazy but I'm hoping they have one more event so I can split my hauls! I was supposed to use my points to buy Dior Cinderella but they were out of stock so I bought it from Debenhams with my points instead. Love everything I purchased very pretty!


----------



## banana1234 (Dec 1, 2011)

anyone getting any metal x? have we even got swatches yet?! i am totally lost on mac now-a-days
  	and gareth pugh!? i wanted some pigments but for that price, no way!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm not, because I've heard that they crease. Plus I really don't need any cream shadows, I got so many new paint pots, haven't even used half of them yet. And the Gareth Pugh prices are just laughable...



banana1234 said:


> anyone getting any metal x? have we even got swatches yet?! i am totally lost on mac now-a-days
> and gareth pugh!? i wanted some pigments but for that price, no way!


----------



## Alisha1 (Dec 1, 2011)

banana1234 said:


> anyone getting any metal x? have we even got swatches yet?! i am totally lost on mac now-a-days
> and gareth pugh!? i wanted some pigments but for that price, no way!



 	I don't think I will get getting any metal x shadows either as I have oily lids! The size of the pigments is just crazy! I saw the collection today and I was literally like SERIOUSLY! Lol but what crazier is the size of the blush (the name escapes me) it's super teeny tiny!


----------



## rockin (Dec 1, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> I'm skipping the collection also, I went to see it face to face and although the blue polish is_ very _pretty I just can't believe how silly the price is, I mean Chanel/Dior prices are cheaper! Selfridges never have a few things from the collection including the purple gloss, silver pigment and both metal X shadows, they also never had the metal x collection out.
> 
> So I bought Chanel Madarin RAL and Pheonix RAL from the Boots event; was supposed to go crazy but *I'm hoping they have one more event so I can split my hauls*! I was supposed to use my points to buy Dior Cinderella but they were out of stock so I bought it from Debenhams with my points instead. Love everything I purchased very pretty!


	I went to our Boots event today, and the No7 lady announced over the speaker that this was their last Christmas points event of the year, sorry.


----------



## rockin (Dec 1, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> I don't think I will get getting any metal x shadows either as I have oily lids! The size of the pigments is just crazy! I saw the collection today and I was literally like SERIOUSLY! Lol but what crazier is the size of the blush (the name escapes me) it's super teeny tiny!



 	Did you see Elude at all?  What did you think of it?

  	After checking out the price of Chanel's Christmas highlighting powder, it actually made Elude look reasonable in comparison, especially since the Chanel one is shimmery and I could make more use of Elude.  Nothing else from GP appeals to me at all, and I'm giving Metal X a miss too - I just don't think I need them


----------



## rockin (Dec 2, 2011)

It may have been the last Christmas event (£12 of points for every £50 spent instore or £75 spent online)  of the year at Boots, but there is some good news - for this weekend, the £10 of points offer is back. I just got an email to that effect


----------



## Alisha1 (Dec 2, 2011)

rockin said:


> It may have been the last Christmas event (£12 of points for every £50 spent instore or £75 spent online)  of the year at Boots, but there is some good news - for this weekend, the £10 of points offer is back. I just got an email to that effect


	I just got the email also! I was hoping it wouldn't be so soon! I may have to skip...I wanted to buy Santal RAL and maybe Dragon


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 2, 2011)

rockin said:


> It may have been the last Christmas event (£12 of points for every £50 spent instore or £75 spent online)  of the year at Boots, but there is some good news - *for this weekend, the £10 of points offer is back. I just got an email to that effect*



 	cool! i love bonus points!!

My Zoya nail polish collection - todays specktra video


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up! I went shopping today (couldn't go yesterday) and picked up a few things in Boots, so got £10 worth of points.



rockin said:


> It may have been the last Christmas event (£12 of points for every £50 spent instore or £75 spent online)  of the year at Boots, but there is some good news - for this weekend, the £10 of points offer is back. I just got an email to that effect


	I also went to HoF, but didn't get anything, Mac didn't have any new collections out at all. Wanted to pick up Dior Cinderella l/s with my Debenhams points, but it was sold out, so didn't get anything there either.

  	However, TK Maxx had loads of OPI nail polish sets, 3 full size nail polishes for £12.99, so picked up 2 sets. One has Servin' Up Sparkle, a really glittery polish with different sized glitter, Be A Dahlia Won't You (shimmery pink) and Clubbing Til Sunrise (slightly shimmery coral/orange), and the other has Sit Under The Apple Tree (apple green), Tease-y Does It (gorgeous dark purple with pink and gold shimmer) and Mediterranean Moonlight (pinky coral). They also had the green one from the Shrek collection and some other orange and pink, I think that was all. If anyone's interested, check out your TK Maxx asap!


----------



## rockin (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks for telling us about the OPI at TK Maxx, Anita.  I'll have to see if I can drag the kids over the other side of town to have a look. 

  	I noticed that Boots and Superdrug have different Exclusive Limited Edition Barry M nail polishes at the moment - Superdrug have the lovely Lilac Foil, and Boots have a silver glitter polish.  Both bear the number 142 for some reason


----------



## Alisha1 (Dec 2, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> I also went to HoF, but didn't get anything, Mac didn't have any new collections out at all. Wanted to pick up Dior Cinderella l/s with my Debenhams points, but it was sold out, so didn't get anything there either.
> However, TK Maxx had loads of OPI nail polish sets, 3 full size nail polishes for £12.99, so picked up 2 sets. One has Servin' Up Sparkle, a really glittery polish with different sized glitter, Be A Dahlia Won't You (shimmery pink) and Clubbing Til Sunrise (slightly shimmery coral/orange), and the other has Sit Under The Apple Tree (apple green), Tease-y Does It (gorgeous dark purple with pink and gold shimmer) and Mediterranean Moonlight (pinky coral). They also had the green one from the Shrek collection and some other orange and pink, I think that was all. If anyone's interested, check out your TK Maxx asap!


	Thanks for letting us know about opi at tk maxx! Need to remember to go this weekend!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 2, 2011)

No problem.  I like passing on the good news. 

  	I saw the Barry M limited edition polishes, weird how they have the same number. Neither appeal to me too much, I prefer more complex shades.

  	Alisha, you're making me want the blue polish now, but I'm going to resist, I'm not paying £19 for a Mac polish! Maybe it won't sell out and I'll find it in a CCO next time I'm in one.



rockin said:


> Thanks for telling us about the OPI at TK Maxx, Anita.  I'll have to see if I can drag the kids over the other side of town to have a look.
> 
> I noticed that Boots and Superdrug have different Exclusive Limited Edition Barry M nail polishes at the moment - Superdrug have the lovely Lilac Foil, and Boots have a silver glitter polish.  Both bear the number 142 for some reason


----------



## rockin (Dec 2, 2011)

Just had an email from benefitcosmetics.co.uk



Treat yourself or fill up those Christmas stockings with an exclusive 15% off all online purchases for 48 hours only*.

	Offer ends midnight on Sunday, so be sassy, not sorry!
Enter code *DECEMBER* at checkout for offer to apply - don't miss out.​ ​ ​


----------



## Alisha1 (Dec 2, 2011)

^I'm going to try to resist as well! £19 is just a stupendous amount to spend on a polish!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 2, 2011)

Yay! Let's resist together! 



Alisha1 said:


> ^I'm going to try to resist as well! £19 is just a stupendous amount to spend on a polish!


	Somehow I've just bought Dior Cinderella and Versailles lipsticks and the new Diorskin liquid foundation (I had a sample of it, it's fantastic) from Boots online. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I knew that it was going to be a bad idea going shopping and swatching the Dior lipsticks. Oh well, there is double Advantage Card points on premium make up, plus I got £10 worth of points, so at least there's some positives.


----------



## Alisha1 (Dec 2, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Somehow I've just bought Dior Cinderella and Versailles lipsticks and the new Diorskin liquid foundation (I had a sample of it, it's fantastic) from Boots online.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 	You're going to love Cinderella - very pretty! I'm going to get Versailles next week with my boots points, I also wanted Fantasque but I didn't swatch it yesterday so I'll have to see it in person first!


----------



## anita22 (Dec 3, 2011)

Ooh, sounds like I'll have to head down to TK Maxx. Thanks for the heads up!!

  	I'm going to a masked ball this week, I'm wearing a black cocktail dress so yesterday I bought some navy blue makeup to go with it. I got MAC Contrast eyeshadow (has been on my lemming list for years but never got around to buying it). Also a navy blue Dior polish in Blue Label from their fall collection. Will post some pics if I get the chance!

  	Does anyone know how long it takes for Debenhams beauty club points to be credited when you shop online? I should have received 500 bonus points but they haven't been credited yet. I bought these Smashbox eyeshadow palettes while they're 10% off, the Hazel Eye palette for my mum and the Brown Eye palette for me. They're really lovely and pigmented.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 3, 2011)

It only takes a few days. But what do you actually mean by credited? They only convert £15 worth of points into rewards every month, so it may not appear as reward until next month. I have loads of points in my account, but only have £30 to spend. I hate that about the Debenhams card. 



anita22 said:


> Ooh, sounds like I'll have to head down to TK Maxx. Thanks for the heads up!!
> 
> I'm going to a masked ball this week, I'm wearing a black cocktail dress so yesterday I bought some navy blue makeup to go with it. I got MAC Contrast eyeshadow (has been on my lemming list for years but never got around to buying it). Also a navy blue Dior polish in Blue Label from their fall collection. Will post some pics if I get the chance!
> 
> Does anyone know how long it takes for Debenhams beauty club points to be credited when you shop online? I should have received 500 bonus points but they haven't been credited yet. I bought these Smashbox eyeshadow palettes while they're 10% off, the Hazel Eye palette for my mum and the Brown Eye palette for me. They're really lovely and pigmented.


----------



## Alisha1 (Dec 3, 2011)

anita22 said:


> Ooh, sounds like I'll have to head down to TK Maxx. Thanks for the heads up!!
> 
> *I'm going to a masked ball this week*, I'm wearing a black cocktail dress so yesterday I bought some navy blue makeup to go with it. I got MAC Contrast eyeshadow (has been on my lemming list for years but never got around to buying it). Also a navy blue Dior polish in Blue Label from their fall collection. Will post some pics if I get the chance!
> 
> Does anyone know how long it takes for Debenhams beauty club points to be credited when you shop online? I should have received 500 bonus points but they haven't been credited yet. I bought these Smashbox eyeshadow palettes while they're 10% off, the Hazel Eye palette for my mum and the Brown Eye palette for me. They're really lovely and pigmented.


	Ooh that sounds like fun! Your haul sounds great, hope you enjoy your goodies


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 3, 2011)

why do i never go to tk max?!? i really need to! esp if they have some opi knocking about!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh yes, I know, I really liked it when I swatched it. I also liked Versailles a lot. With these 2 I have now bought 6 lipsticks from the collection, fortunately the other two are really not calling my name. 



Alisha1 said:


> You're going to love Cinderella - very pretty! I'm going to get Versailles next week with my boots points, I also wanted Fantasque but I didn't swatch it yesterday so I'll have to see it in person first!


 
  	For some reason, the voucher code HoF sent me isn't working, it's £10 off £50 and it just says it can't be accepted at this time. Argh!


----------



## Alisha1 (Dec 3, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> For some reason, the voucher code HoF sent me isn't working, it's £10 off £50 and it just says it can't be accepted at this time. Argh!



 	I think all of Diors Christmas collection was just so well put together that it's no surprise that it's so tempting to everyone! I'm wearing Mervielle polish today, I absolutely love Diors brush applicator! I applied the polish in the kitchen while making tea and I never had to go back with nail polish remover to sort it out once I was done!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 5, 2011)

15% off beauty at Debenhams this week (excludes Chanel)! No code required.


----------



## rockin (Dec 5, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> 15% off beauty at Debenhams this week (excludes Chanel)! No code required.



 	What's the betting Gareth Pugh doesn't appear on the site until next week?


----------



## rockin (Dec 5, 2011)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Get *FREE standard delivery* on any order when you spend £40 or more. No promo required at the checkout.

**Get 15% OFF all products for friends and family on benefitcosmetics.co.uk!*
	Use code FRIEND15 at the checkout. Offer valid from 05/12/11 until 09/12/11 at 23:59pm. While stocks last.[/FONT]


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 5, 2011)

I don't think Debenhams will have GP at all, I believe it's online + freestanding store exclusive at Mac only. (Correct me if I'm wrong though.)



rockin said:


> What's the betting Gareth Pugh doesn't appear on the site until next week?


----------



## Mac-Guy (Dec 5, 2011)

Didn't Harrods have a pre-sale of the couture collections in the past? I recall going to Harrods to preview and buy one or two collections a few years ago.


----------



## nazia (Dec 5, 2011)

Today only (05/12/11) save £10 when you spend £75 or more on Boots.com. Simply enter code CYBERMON10 at the checkout.


----------



## anita22 (Dec 5, 2011)

50% off at the Body Shop for today only. Code: JOY50

  	And 18% off plus free delivery at LookFantastic, code: VOU180118. Am contemplating if I need any Becca products from there


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 5, 2011)

hey guys! just checking in to see how everybody is doing.  I am working away from home so have limited specktra access. on the plus side there is a tk maxx in the centre of where i am so i shall be going to see if they have any opi / colour club polishes tomorrow


----------



## Alisha1 (Dec 5, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> hey guys! just checking in to see how everybody is doing.  I am working away from home so have limited specktra access. on the plus side there is a tk maxx in the centre of where i am so i shall be going to see if they have any opi / colour club polishes tomorrow


	I need to remember to go to tk maxx this week!


----------



## rockin (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi Lou 

  	Hope you find some goodies in TK Maxx. 

  	My Dad had his op today so I've not been very talkative - I've been on edge most of the day.  However, we've heard that all went well, and Mum is going up to see him tomorrow.  I can't, because it's so expensive on the train and I need to be back for my daughter too.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 5, 2011)

I've been very busy today, it's that time of year I guess. Been shopping, cleaning, putting up Christmas decorations (no tree yet), running around like a lunatic.

  	Dawn, good news about your dad. Hope he gets better soon. x


LMD84 said:


> hey guys! just checking in to see how everybody is doing.  I am working away from home so have limited specktra access. on the plus side there is a tk maxx in the centre of where i am so i shall be going to see if they have any opi / colour club polishes tomorrow


----------



## Alisha1 (Dec 5, 2011)

I don't think so just cause I think they would have had it up on the site by now, especially Debenhams who usually put up collections when the mac site puts them up!


----------



## Alisha1 (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi have you guys seen Estee Lauders Spring collection http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2011/12/estee-lauder-topaz-collection-for-spring-2012.html

  	Super happy that they're releasing a new Gelee illuminater powder thingy as I missed out on the first one and can't find it anywhere!


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 5, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> Hi have you guys seen Estee Lauders Spring collection http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2011/12/estee-lauder-topaz-collection-for-spring-2012.html
> 
> Super happy that they're releasing a new Gelee illuminater powder thingy as I missed out on the first one and can't find it anywhere!


	oohh looks pretty!

  	i hope everybody is set to have a great day  i am off to exeter for iphone training so that should be fun. so far i am really enjoying my new job! although it is quite weird getting used to things - they way they work is very different to sony!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 6, 2011)

If anyone's interested, Buyapowa have a selection of 5 random Mac products for sale (incl. Embark e/s, Top Of The Posh mega metal e/s, Dame Powdr Blush, etc.) currently on at £51. They also have Benefit Porefessional on at £19 and the Stila Daydream palette at £9.


----------



## Alisha1 (Dec 6, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> If anyone's interested, Buyapowa have a selection of 5 random Mac products for sale (incl. Embark e/s, Top Of The Posh mega metal e/s, Dame Powdr Blush, etc.) currently on at £51. They also have Benefit Porefessional on at £19 and the Stila Daydream palette at £9.


	I want the Whats up highlighter from Benefit, hope they put it up soon! 

  	So I'm crazy tired today, went to Clothes Show Live in the NEC and had such a great time! There where loads of offers on and I came back with a few goodies! I never went too crazy although towards the end I had that 'I want to buy more' feeling lol I'll post pics of my goodies in the next post!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 6, 2011)

I know that feeling! Although today I managed to go shopping and not buy any make up. Did pick up another OPI trio in TK Maxx though as I found one with this beautiful duochrome shimmery purple. 



Alisha1 said:


> I want the Whats up highlighter from Benefit, hope they put it up soon!
> So I'm crazy tired today, went to Clothes Show Live in the NEC and had such a great time! There where loads of offers on and I came back with a few goodies! I never went too crazy although *towards the end I had that 'I want to buy more' feeling* lol I'll post pics of my goodies in the next post!


----------



## Alisha1 (Dec 6, 2011)

All the above cost me £45! There were loads of offers on and yes you can see another november Glossybox there but they had an offer on, if you buy a november Glossybox you get the HD Brows palette free! So I had to buy it and I ended up with a pretty leopard print Nail Rock wraps and a sample of Illamasqua perfume which I LOVE! 

  	All the Rimmel things came in a gift bag for £10 - I got 2 mascaras, a lipgloss and 3 polishes
  	Illamasqua had only a few items all of which where 3 for £15 so I picked up 2 cream blushes and a gloss
  	Orly had 3 polishes on for £10 and I got 2 mimis free 
  	And Elle magezine where giving away a £20 Kurt Geiger voucher, Jemma Kidd lipgloss, a body wash and 3 magezines for £2!

  	And if that wasn't enough makeup for one day I also got my package of things I CP'd from america!





  	Ok that image is upside down but I got the Chanel Glossimer set which comes with the cute beauty bag, MUFE Aqua cream (my first one!), Chanel Tweed blush in Brun Rose (I couldn't resist!), WetnWild polish which is a dupe for the MAC one from Gareth Pugh and two pretty Revlon lipsticks; one of which id not available in the UK 

  	All in all I think I should be done with makeup for the rest of the year...!


----------



## Alisha1 (Dec 6, 2011)

*dies* I'm definitely going this thursday! I hope I'm not disappointed!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 6, 2011)

I really want to try the Benefit They're Real Beyond Mascara actually.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 6, 2011)

^ Ooh you got the Chanel blush.  Nice haul.

  	I think the OPI purple polish is called Ready...Grape...Set or something like that. It came with two of the Shrek polishes, I'm not that keen on the green one, but I can always sell it I guess. The blue one is nice.


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 6, 2011)

Alisha that is one awesome haul! Lovely items - esp the chanel!!

  	I was a little naughty today. tk maxx had the opi polishes but each trio they did i had at least one of the shades already! so i switched out a polish from another set!!  so i got i lily love you, grape set match and copper mountain copper


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 6, 2011)

Very sneaky!  I would totally do that too.  That's what it's called, Grape.. Set .. Match! It's so pretty, isn't it? 



LMD84 said:


> Alisha that is one awesome haul! Lovely items - esp the chanel!!
> 
> I was a little naughty today. tk maxx had the opi polishes but each trio they did i had at least one of the shades already! so i switched out a polish from another set!!  so i got i lily love you, grape set match and copper mountain copper


----------



## banana1234 (Dec 6, 2011)

oh lou! how could you! hehehe

  	reminds me of the time there were no red peppers left at the supermarket so my boyfriend opened the tri colour packs and nicked all the red peppers out of those bags! i felt so guilty that we'd opened the packets and my boyfriend was just hanging around... i was like 'we've got to leave the scene of the crime!!!' he just laughed at me


----------



## Alisha1 (Dec 6, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> Alisha that is one awesome haul! Lovely items - esp the chanel!!
> 
> I was a little naughty today. tk maxx had the opi polishes but each trio they did i had at least one of the shades already! so i switched out a polish from another set!!  so i got i lily love you, grape set match and copper mountain copper


	I would have been so scared and paranoid! LOL!


----------



## Alisha1 (Dec 6, 2011)

banana1234 said:


> oh lou! how could you! hehehe
> 
> reminds me of the time there were no red peppers left at the supermarket so my boyfriend opened the tri colour packs and nicked all the red peppers out of those bags! i felt so guilty that we'd opened the packets and my boyfriend was just hanging around... *i was like 'we've got to leave the scene of the crime!!*!' he just laughed at me



 	I would totally be like that also!


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 6, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> I would have been so scared and paranoid! LOL!


	ha ha! yeah lets just keep calling it 'mix and match' - makes me feel less naughty!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 7, 2011)

To be fair they seem to be mixed randomly, so I don't think anyone cares if you make your own mix.

  	Lol about the peppers. I always feel really guilty if I do something like that (which is VERY rarely). I once accidentally walked out with a bag of potatos without paying for it (I put it under the pushchair and forgot) and I was sure the police was going to come and get me, lol. I was too embarassed to go back though. Oops.

  	On a different note, just had an e-mail from Nars: free delivery and free Copacabana illuminator with any purchase. Code: KABUKIEYE Valid until 18th December.



LMD84 said:


> ha ha! yeah lets just keep calling it 'mix and match' - makes me feel less naughty!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 7, 2011)

Benefit They're Real Beyond Mascara is now up on Buyapowa! http://www.buyapowa.com/deal/139 Best possible price £12 + £1.5 pp (£5 saving effectively). If anyone decides to get it, I would appreciate it if you clicked on me (Anita James) as the person who referred you. Thanks.


----------



## rockin (Dec 7, 2011)

Has anyone spotted Revlon's new Spice It Up collection anywhere yet?  I'm beginning to think it's not going to be coming out in the UK.  They're leaving it a bit late to release it as a Christmas collection.


----------



## Alisha1 (Dec 8, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Benefit They're Real Beyond Mascara is now up on Buyapowa! http://www.buyapowa.com/deal/139 Best possible price £12 + £1.5 pp (£5 saving effectively). If anyone decides to get it, I would appreciate it if you clicked on me (Anita James) as the person who referred you. Thanks.



 	If I had saw this earlier on I would so have purchased it! I just found out it's sold out in my local Debenhams and I can't find it online either!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 8, 2011)

The Benefit Watts Up highlighter is now up on Buyapowa! Best price £17.50. http://www.buyapowa.com/deal/141 I'm not buying this one, I have so many highlighters, but it is a good deal.


----------



## Alisha1 (Dec 9, 2011)

^Wish I had enough money to get the highlighter! It looks great but hopefully Buyapowa will have it on again

  	I went to TK Maxx yesterday and got a set of 3 OPI polishes for a tenner - thanks for letting us know! I got a bright orange, burnt orange and a bright fuchsia pink. There was only one set containing these 3 colours so I'm guessing people must have grabbed the other sets way before me!


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 9, 2011)

gotta love the opi bargains at tk maxx right?!

  	i am now home which is great because i was fed up of living from a hotel room for the past week. plus last night i barely slept due to noisy guests!


----------



## rockin (Dec 9, 2011)

There's no place like home!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 9, 2011)

They also have Shu Uemura eyelash curlers for £14 (best price): http://www.buyapowa.com/deal/154

  	I've been pretty good this week, only spent £26.50 on make up / nail polish. Determined not to spend more until after Christmas. We'll see how it goes, lol.



Alisha1 said:


> ^Wish I had enough money to get the highlighter! It looks great but hopefully Buyapowa will have it on again
> 
> I went to TK Maxx yesterday and got a set of 3 OPI polishes for a tenner - thanks for letting us know! I got a bright orange, burnt orange and a bright fuchsia pink. There was only one set containing these 3 colours so I'm guessing people must have grabbed the other sets way before me!


	Lou, welcome back!


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 9, 2011)

well i treated myself to restrict lipstick from GP collection. i had wanted it all along and now my wages are fixed i thought i'd treat myself. i've been good this month anyway


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 10, 2011)

Good for you! I just decided I don't need the lipglass that much, so didn't bother. I have plenty light pink/purple lipglosses that I hardly ever use anyway. Been buying loads of red lipsticks instead lately, much more fun than light purple lipglosses. 



LMD84 said:


> well i treated myself to restrict lipstick from GP collection. i had wanted it all along and now my wages are fixed i thought i'd treat myself. i've been good this month anyway


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 10, 2011)

hee hee! Tis the season for rocking red lips! I plan on wearing Queens Sin on Monday - such a stunning red! Which ones have you been wearing?


----------



## Eleentje (Dec 10, 2011)

I have been a good girl and didn't buy anything make up-related in November and planning not to do so until the end of the year...
  	Although I am now lemming some rouge g's after looking at the swatches on your blog, Anita.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 10, 2011)

Oh yes, the Rouge G lipstiks are fab! I love Garconne, it's the prettiest red ever.  Also the new Gardner, a different red, but also very pretty.

  	As well as reds I'm also into bright pinks, I wore Impassioned the other day (wow, it is so bright!) and I wore Rare Exotic mattene today, it's just the loveliest formula, stays on forever and isn't drying at all! I also got Eden Rouge mattene which is another favourite red at the moment. 



Eleentje said:


> I have been a good girl and didn't buy anything make up-related in November and planning not to do so until the end of the year...
> Although I am now lemming some rouge g's after looking at the swatches on your blog, Anita.


----------



## Alisha1 (Dec 10, 2011)

Me too! I'm loving Chanel Rouge Allure Laque in Pheonix! I also have a fav new lip combo; Revlon Soft Nude ColourBurst lipstick which I CPed from the states as this perfect nude does not seem to be available here  and I put it under a Chanel Glossimer, I forgot the name but it's the red that comes in the Chanel Glossimer Duo Set. It creates a perfect MLBB shade and lasts forever! 

  	I'm not crazy into reds at the moment but I plan on trying out Chanel Dragon tomorrow so maybe I will be swayed!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 11, 2011)

All these points offers when I don't need/want anything... I never got around to ordering from Debenhams with the 15% off or from HoF with the £10 off £50 as I really don't need anything right now.

  	Wore Dior Cinderella today, it IS very pretty.  Alisha, you would love Fantasque, it's gorgeous, possibly my favourite of the 8 lipsticks. 

  	Did anyone get Chanel Rouge Carat n/p? I'm wearing it now and I'm a bit disappointed, it looks so much more red and less pink and with hardly any shimmer than in the bottle.  It's pretty, just not what I expected.


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 11, 2011)

oohh very pretty lipsticks! And I love impassioned too! Such a stunning shade! It reminds me of summer


----------



## Alisha1 (Dec 12, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> All these points offers when I don't need/want anything... I never got around to ordering from Debenhams with the 15% off or from HoF with the £10 off £50 as I really don't need anything right now.
> 
> Wore Dior Cinderella today, it IS very pretty.  Alisha, you would love Fantasque, it's gorgeous, possibly my favourite of the 8 lipsticks.
> 
> Did anyone get Chanel Rouge Carat n/p? I'm wearing it now and I'm a bit disappointed, it looks so much more red and less pink and with hardly any shimmer than in the bottle.  It's pretty, just not what I expected.


	I never got anything from Debenhams either - can't afford anything and need to start saving for the sales! 

  	I can't wait to get Fantasque I have enough Boots points to buy it so I'm going to try going sometime this week! 

  	I purchased Chanel Rouge Carat also, haven't tried it on though, I hate when such expensive items disappoint! I tried on Chanel Dragon yesterday ad it was completely different to what I expected, it's a very dark red, very vampy. I do however love Chanel Santal RAL! The perfect nude!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 12, 2011)

Got this e-mail from Mac: "Receive a Free *Strobe Cream 30ml Luxury Sample* worth £12.90 on any order over £20. Enter the code PARTY12 at checkout. PLUS receive FREE delivery when you spend over £30"


----------



## Alisha1 (Dec 12, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Got this e-mail from Mac: "Receive a Free *Strobe Cream 30ml Luxury Sample* worth £12.90 on any order over £20. Enter the code PARTY12 at checkout. PLUS receive FREE delivery when you spend over £30"



 	I would order something but I know I shouldn't...if it was a mini Fix+ I would have straight away though...


  	Benefit are offering a free Sugerbomb blush with orders over £60 with the code *SUGADEC *
  	Brilliant offer but can't afford it at the moment :/


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 12, 2011)

argh so many awesome and tempting offers right now!


----------



## Alisha1 (Dec 12, 2011)

^soooo many! But I can't buy anymore makeup now except for a few things which I can get buy with my points and I'm going to make a list of things I want from the spring collections and cut almost everything out of it! LOL I really want to break this obsession, I honestly would prefer it If I was obsessed with something like shoes instead! I've been good with my MAC purchases for the past few months but Chanel and Dior have been killing me! I mean I love the brands but soon enough I won't be able to afford them and I know I need to start saving! 


  	Hmm ok never mind all the negative talk that's above but I thought it would be fun to do a little poll for everyones best beauty buys of 2011! I was going to say the top 5 but it seems way too less and the top 10 seems too much so how about the top 7? Lol It can be anything beauty related that you haven't been able to put down since you purchased it! 

  	Ready! Set! Goooo!!!!


----------



## anita22 (Dec 12, 2011)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Alisha1* 



 		 			Hmm ok never mind all the negative talk that's above but I thought it would be fun to do a little poll for everyones best beauty buys of 2011! I was going to say the top 5 but it seems way too less and the top 10 seems too much so how about the top 7? Lol It can be anything beauty related that you haven't been able to put down since you purchased it! 

 		 			Ready! Set! Goooo!!!!  




 	Ooooh nice challenge!!!

  	My top 5 for 2011 would be:
  	- Laura Mercier Book of Nudes palette
  	- NARS Danmari blush palette
  	- NARS Makeup Your Mind set
  	- Stila Perfect and Correct Foundation
  	- Laura Mercier Silk Road palette (from spring collection)

  	Would love to hear what other ones people have!


  	I'm afraid I succumbed to the temptation of the Debenhams sale over the weekend, I got Chanel polish in Quartz from the fall collection and another Smashbox eye palette (the Brown Eyes one was so good I bought the Hazel palette)...


----------



## Alisha1 (Dec 12, 2011)

anita22 said:


> Ooooh nice challenge!!!
> 
> My top 5 for 2011 would be:
> - Laura Mercier Book of Nudes palette
> ...


	Ooh the Danmari palette is great! Don't think it falls into my list though!

  	My top 5 (guess we'll stick to 5  )
  	- MAC Mighty Aphrodite blush
  	- Clarisonic Plus
  	- NARs Velvet Gloss Lip Pencil in New Lover
  	- Guerlain Terra Inca Illuminator 
  	- MAC Jealousy Wakes/Humid Eyeshadow (I can't decide, both are gorgeous greens!!) 


  	I can't believe there are no Chanel products in my top 5! Emervielle is definitely a runner up and so is the Topkapi quad if it wasn't for the fact that I rarely use it because I don't want to ruin the pretty pattern *rolls eyes*


  	I saw the Smashbox sets - look great!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 12, 2011)

I've bought so many things and have so much stuff that I can't really decide on a top 5. I don't use anything over and over again due to the size of my stash.


----------



## Alisha1 (Dec 12, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> I've bought so many things and have so much stuff that I can't really decide on a top 5. I don't use anything over and over again due to the size of my stash.


	I tend to buy a product, fall in love with it and than get over it after a few days when I buy something else. But there are a few items that just cannot compare to anything new I buy, a good example is Guerlain Terra Inca powder which is hands down the best highlighter I own! 

  	I just realised I also LOVE Chanel Bronze Corail that came out in the summer, it leaves my skin 'glowy' and lasts the whole day, plus its a blush/bronzer/highlighter/face powder in one! 

  	I cannot explain my love for Chanel, I was just looking at pictures of the Spring 2012 Ready To Wear collection *dies*


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 13, 2011)

Yes, exactly, I buy something, love it, then move on.  There are a few things I bought and love, but they'll be recent purchases like the Dior lipsticks, Guerlain Garconne and Girly Rouge G lipsticks, my million new nail polishes, of course Guerlain Cruel Gardenia, Mac Rare Exotic mattene, etc.

  	Funny that the Guerlain Terra Inca is a highlighter for you, it's more of a bronzy blush for me, I guess I must be a lot paler.

  	Oh and I love the look of the new Chanel spring collection, have you seen swatches of the blush?  http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2011/12/blush-horizon-de-chanel.html



Alisha1 said:


> I tend to buy a product, fall in love with it and than get over it after a few days when I buy something else. But there are a few items that just cannot compare to anything new I buy, a good example is Guerlain Terra Inca powder which is hands down the best highlighter I own!
> I just realised I also LOVE Chanel Bronze Corail that came out in the summer, it leaves my skin 'glowy' and lasts the whole day, plus its a blush/bronzer/highlighter/face powder in one!
> 
> I cannot explain my love for Chanel, I was just looking at pictures of the Spring 2012 Ready To Wear collection *dies*


----------



## rockin (Dec 13, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> *I tend to buy a product, fall in love with it and than get over it after a few days when I buy something else*. But there are a few items that just cannot compare to anything new I buy, a good example is Guerlain Terra Inca powder which is hands down the best highlighter I own!
> I just realised I also LOVE Chanel Bronze Corail that came out in the summer, it leaves my skin 'glowy' and lasts the whole day, plus its a blush/bronzer/highlighter/face powder in one!
> 
> I cannot explain my love for Chanel, I was just looking at pictures of the Spring 2012 Ready To Wear collection *dies*



 	I'm just the same lol.  I guess if my stash were a lot smaller then things would get proper use.

  	I can't really bring my favourites down to a top 5, but I think my favourite MAC collection this year was the Mega Metals.  I've also given a lot of love to Candy Yum Yum and Love Forever Prolongwear lipstick.  Then of course I discovered a love for Chanel's Illusion d'Ombre eyeshadows, and Chanel's 'Famous' lipstick.



  	Despite the rotten weather we've been having, and a huge list of 'things to do', I'm feeling happy today.  My Mum has phoned to say that my Dad is coming home from the hospital later today


----------



## Alisha1 (Dec 13, 2011)

rockin said:


> I'm just the same lol.  I guess if my stash were a lot smaller then things would get proper use.
> 
> I can't really bring my favourites down to a top 5, but I think my favourite MAC collection this year was the Mega Metals.  I've also given a lot of love to Candy Yum Yum and Love Forever Prolongwear lipstick.  Then of course I discovered a love for Chanel's Illusion d'Ombre eyeshadows, and Chanel's 'Famous' lipstick.
> 
> ...


	That's great your Dad is coming home today! The weather has been quite gloomy for the past few days! I think everyone is just holding their breath so it doesn't snow!

  	The Illusion D'Ombre was a great purchase and I'm waiting for new stock to arrive in stores so I can buy 2 more shades! I think my favourite collection from MAC has to be the Bloggers Obsession Collection which they disappointedly never bought to the UK! I only have one Mega Metal eyeshadow and love it, the Pro Longwear eyeshadow which came out a few months ago is just as good in my opinion


----------



## banana1234 (Dec 13, 2011)

i'm still waiting for the purple illusion d'ombre, its sold out everywhere!

  	i havent bought any cosmetics in AGES! unless you count a mascara, but that is like a necessity


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 13, 2011)

Glad your dad has gone home today. 



Alisha1 said:


> That's great your Dad is coming home today! The weather has been quite gloomy for the past few days! I think everyone is just holding their breath so it doesn't snow!
> The Illusion D'Ombre was a great purchase and I'm waiting for new stock to arrive in stores so I can buy 2 more shades! I think my favourite collection from MAC has to be the Bloggers Obsession Collection which they disappointedly never bought to the UK! I only have one Mega Metal eyeshadow and love it, the Pro Longwear eyeshadow which came out a few months ago is just as good in my opinion


----------



## Alisha1 (Dec 13, 2011)

^Yes there are too many collections coming out so I decided scour the net for release dates! 

*Release Dates - Spring 2012 *

*Estee Lauder Cyber Shadows* - 26 December
*    Yves Saint Laurent* - 26 December
*    Lancome* - 1 January
*    Dior* - 2 January (Selfridges) A few weeks later nationwide
*    Armani* - 5 January
*MAC* - Daphne Guinness - 5 January
*MAC* - Iris Apfel - 5 January
*    Urban Decay Naked 2* - 9 January (Debenhams) 6 February (House of Fraser)
*    Guerlain* - 16 January (Harrods) 1 February (Nationwide)
*    No7* - 25 January

*Unconfirmed Dates*

*    Chanel *- Late January/early February
*Paul & Joe* - January/Febraury
*    Givenchy* - February
*Estee Lauder* - NA

  	These are all the release dates that I could find, please feel free to mention any I have missed. Sources are mainly Makeup4all, BritishBeautyBlog and Lipglossiping 

  	I can't find the release date for Benefit Hervana but I could've sworn I read it somewhere.... :S


----------



## rockin (Dec 13, 2011)

Both Boots and House Of Fraser told me the Estée Lauder Cyber Eyes were coming out on 26th December.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks for that, Alisha and Dawn! You just reminded me I want some stuff from the Paul & Joe cat collection. 

  	Off topic: Had a dream involving Jon Bon Jovi and Louie Spence. Weird or what, lol?!


----------



## nazia (Dec 14, 2011)

Hey guys.

  	I know this is a bit random but my family and I are going through a really really bad situation. I'd love it if you could send prayers/good vibes our way. We really need them.

  	Hope everyone is doing well.

  	xxx


----------



## Alisha1 (Dec 14, 2011)

nazia said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> I know this is a bit random but my family and I are going through a really really bad situation. I'd love it if you could send prayers/good vibes our way. We really need them.
> 
> ...


	I hope everything get sorted out for you and your family, sending good vibes your way


----------



## Eleentje (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear that, Nazia!
  	I hope all those issues will get resolved asap for your family!!! xxx


----------



## banana1234 (Dec 14, 2011)

thinking of you and your family nazia


----------



## rockin (Dec 14, 2011)

Sending positive vibes your way, Nazia (((hugs)))


----------



## nazia (Dec 14, 2011)

Thank you all SO much. Hopefully things will work out, fingers crossed!

  	xxx


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 14, 2011)

Nazia, positive vibes and big hugs coming your way. xxx

  	I went to Kingston today and had a look at the Metal-X eyeshadows and I actually really liked Fusin Gold and Cyber, so ended up ordering them from Mac online with the free strobe cream.

  	I've also finally placed my HoF order with my £10 off voucher, so I ordered Palladium as well. Hope they won't disappoint.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 14, 2011)

Has anyone seen these eyeshadows in Tesco? I got them the other day. They reminded me of the EL gel e/s that are coming out on Boxing Day, although these are not gel. £8 each, but 3 for 2 atm, and they actually swatch really nicely. I love the taupe one (bottom left) especially. I will review them on my blog asap.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 14, 2011)

I really need to go to bed, but just to let you know Buyapowa has the UD 15 year anniversary palette up for £29! Also the Midnight Emergency Kit for £20.


----------



## rockin (Dec 15, 2011)

I like the look of those eyeshadows, Anita.  Looking forward to seeing swatches of those.  If I had a Tesco nearby then I'd be there checking them out,


----------



## Alisha1 (Dec 15, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Nazia, positive vibes and big hugs coming your way. xxx
> 
> I went to Kingston today and had a look at the Metal-X eyeshadows and I actually really liked Fusin Gold and Cyber, so ended up ordering them from Mac online with the free strobe cream.
> 
> I've also finally placed my HoF order with my £10 off voucher, so I ordered Palladium as well. Hope they won't disappoint.



 	I was just looking for swatches of the Metal X eyeshadows! There's definitely not much out there...can't wait to hear how you like them  

  	Those Tesco eyeshadows look great by the way!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 15, 2011)

Just seen Temptalia's reviews on the Daphne Guiness collection and I have to say, I'm majorly underwhelmed. I know she doesn't have everything yet, but from what I've seen, I only really want Red Dwarf pro-longwear lipcreme. Maybe Aurora pigment, but it doesn't look that interesting.

  	I'm really gobsmacked, I ended up being the winning bidder for the Dior set (Couture Golds e/d quint and mini brush set) on the bloggers' auction and I've just received my item, it was Fed Exed from New York. I only paid on Tuesday! Wow! Really pretty as well, although I know I paid way too much for it, but at least it's for a good cause rather than a greedy eBay seller. That's my excuse anyway.


----------



## Alisha1 (Dec 15, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Just seen Temptalia's reviews on the Daphne Guiness collection and I have to say, I'm majorly underwhelmed. I know she doesn't have everything yet, but from what I've seen, I only really want Red Dwarf pro-longwear lipcreme. Maybe Aurora pigment, but it doesn't look that interesting.
> 
> I'm really gobsmacked, I ended up being the winning bidder for the Dior set (Couture Golds e/d quint and mini brush set) on the bloggers' auction and I've just received my item, it was Fed Exed from New York. I only paid on Tuesday! Wow! Really pretty as well, although I know I paid way too much for it, but at least it's for a good cause rather than a greedy eBay seller. That's my excuse anyway.



 	Yay that's great you got Couture Gold palette! And wow that is fast delivery! Whenever I order from America it takes a week to get here

  	I want both blushes and maybe Aurora from Daphne Guiness collection, the lip products don't look that special


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 16, 2011)

Don't know if anyone's seen this, but this week's better than half price offer in Boots is the Soap & Glory Big Splendour set reduced from £60 to £25! I picked up one this morning, there's loads of good stuff in it, and absolute bargain at that price.

  	My Mac order is coming today, hopefully, it was dispatched last night. Also got this e-mail from Mac: "Receive FREE Standard Delivery on all Christmas Orders! CODE: XMAS11" Not sure when it expires.

  	Is everyone alright? I've been very busy and am knackered, TGIF. Lou, are you alright, you've not been on here in ages?!


----------



## rockin (Dec 16, 2011)

I have absolutely loads of Soap & Glory, but I still placed an order online for the Big Splendour today.  I had intended to pop into town and get one, but it was raining, then sleeting, then snowing, so I ordered online for instore collection instead.  That way hopefully I can pick it up on a dry day.

  	I need to go out and do the food shopping today or tomorrow (preferably today) so couldn't have carried the Big Splendour as well, really.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 16, 2011)

It IS massive. I carried it home together with 4 other bags and my arms nearly broke off, lol. I've just looked in it and I actually only have the hand cream, not the other 9 things, so it's good to try them out, especially at this price!

  	It was raining, sleeting and snowing here too, but it's nice and sunny now. Cold, but at least dry.



rockin said:


> I have absolutely loads of Soap & Glory, but I still placed an order online for the Big Splendour today.  I had intended to pop into town and get one, but it was raining, then sleeting, then snowing, so I ordered online for instore collection instead.  That way hopefully I can pick it up on a dry day.
> 
> I need to go out and do the food shopping today or tomorrow (preferably today) so couldn't have carried the Big Splendour as well, really.


----------



## Alisha1 (Dec 16, 2011)

I saw the Soup & Glory set, very big indeed! But I can easily pass as I've never bought anything from them and have never been tempted to  Although if it was a gift set containing loads from their makeup line I would reconsider!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 16, 2011)

My Mac order didn't come.  It still says Arrived at depot on the Yodel website, it seems the courier didn't pick it up today. Boo!

  	Forgot to say, I went to TK Maxx again and there were only a very few sets of OPI polishes left, most of them browns, it seems people did the same as Lou and did a bit of mix n matching. One set had 3 browns in it, all the same shade!


----------



## Alisha1 (Dec 16, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> My Mac order didn't come.  It still says Arrived at depot on the Yodel website, it seems the courier didn't pick it up today. Boo!
> 
> Forgot to say, I went to TK Maxx again and there were only a very few sets of OPI polishes left, most of them browns, it seems people did the same as Lou and did a bit of mix n matching. One set had 3 browns in it, all the same shade!



 	I went to another TK Maxx today and they didn't seem to have any OPI polishes, just as well I suppose, considering the amount of polishes I've purchased in the past few months!


----------



## banana1234 (Dec 17, 2011)

I didn't get the soap and glory set. From working at boots for 8 years, I have accumulated a tonne of toiletries, my bathroom cabinet is overflowing, last think I need is a massive set! No matter how good value it is!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 17, 2011)

Benefit They're Real Beyond Mascara up on Buyapowa again! http://www.buyapowa.com/deal/199 Best price £12 plus £1.50 p&p.

  	They also have Bobbi Brown Pink Quartz shimmer brick for £22 plus £1 p&p and Nails Inc Electric Avenue silver glitter nail polish for £6.50 plus £1 p&p.

  	My Mac order didn't come today again.  Still saying arrive at depot. I'm guessing it's going to be Monday (had bloody well better be, otherwise I'll get very grumpy, lol).


----------



## Alisha1 (Dec 17, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Benefit They're Real Beyond Mascara up on Buyapowa again! http://www.buyapowa.com/deal/199 Best price £12 plus £1.50 p&p.
> 
> They also have Bobbi Brown Pink Quartz shimmer brick for £22 plus £1 p&p and Nails Inc Electric Avenue silver glitter nail polish for £6.50 plus £1 p&p.
> 
> My Mac order didn't come today again.  Still saying arrive at depot. I'm guessing it's going to be Monday (had bloody well better be, otherwise I'll get very grumpy, lol).



 	Hope your order comes on monday! I saw the Benefit mascara up - want it!


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 17, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> Hope your order comes on monday! I saw the Benefit mascara up - want it!


  	i want that benefit mascara too but just can't bring myself to pay much for it because i know how dissapointed i usually am in their products!

  	i hope everybody is doing well and is all set for xmas!


----------



## rockin (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi Lou!

  	Glad to hear your store opening went so well.  Your new employers will surely be very happy.

  	I'd love to try the Benefit They're Real mascara too, but the price is just silly and I have loads of mascaras to get through anyway.

  	Forgot to mention - I went into The Body Shop on Wednesday, for the first time in ages, just to get a new vanilla body spray.  I took a look at the Christmas makeup stand, and saw 'The Sparkler'.  There was no stock on the stand, just one lonely tester, so I asked a sales assistant and she smiled, saying she had just one left and had put it out the back in case anyone asked for one (guess she thought this way it would go to someone who really wanted it).  So I got the last one, and it was a 30% off day, too!  This review says it is only in pink, but from reading the labels on the stand it looks like they also did a gold one.  http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2010/12/the-body-shop-the-sparkler-review-photos-swatches.html 

  	Hopefully off out today to do a bit more shopping.  I'm still nowhere near ready for Christmas.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi Lou! Wow, you have been busy! Hope it calms down for you soon, but I guess the sales are coming straight after Christmas.

  	Actually on that note, can I ask you something Sony related? I know you don't work there anymore, so I guess you can offer an even more objective opinion. My friend was looking at a Handycam camcorder and I thought it looks pretty good and we could really do with a new camcorder as ours is about 12 years old and only records on those silly little tapes and it's pretty rubbish now anyway. Would you recommend the Handycam? We were looking at the HD one, I think it's the CX115. Thanks!



rockin said:


> Hi Lou!
> 
> Glad to hear your store opening went so well.  Your new employers will surely be very happy.
> 
> ...


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 18, 2011)

oh don't worry! i was always honest when it came to sony products and even when i did work for them i never reccomended something that i didn't think was any good! but as it turns out the cx115 is a pretty decent camcorder!  the only thing that is a bit of an issue is that there is no in built memory so you then have to buy an sd card (high speed one to cope with the hd filming) which then bumps the price up. also the lens isn't really a wide angled one so you don't get as much in the shot as you do with the next model up. the one i would suggest is the cx130 because it has the wider angle as well as much better build quality. the cx115 feels really cheap whereas this one feels nicer and sturdier.  In fact it is the one i'm buying when i get paid in January!  I can't remember if it has any built in memory... if it does the max would be 4gb.


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 18, 2011)

rockin said:


> Hi Lou!
> 
> Glad to hear your store opening went so well.  Your new employers will surely be very happy.
> 
> ...


	yeah the big boss guys are very happy at the moment! we had another amazing day today too so that was excellent!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 18, 2011)

Thank you very much! I will check out the CX130! I didn't mean you wouldn't be honest, just wouldn't want you to get into trouble or anything, you never know who's reading if you know what I mean.  Of course now you're not working for Sony, it won't be a problem anyway.



LMD84 said:


> oh don't worry! i was always honest when it came to sony products and even when i did work for them i never reccomended something that i didn't think was any good! but as it turns out the cx115 is a pretty decent camcorder!  the only thing that is a bit of an issue is that there is no in built memory so you then have to buy an sd card (high speed one to cope with the hd filming) which then bumps the price up. also the lens isn't really a wide angled one so you don't get as much in the shot as you do with the next model up. the one i would suggest is the cx130 because it has the wider angle as well as much better build quality. the cx115 feels really cheap whereas this one feels nicer and sturdier.  In fact it is the one i'm buying when i get paid in January!  I can't remember if it has any built in memory... if it does the max would be 4gb.


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 18, 2011)

oohh i understand! sadly some people think that because i'm a 'sales person' that i'm dishonest and out to get all i can!  totally not true of course! plus the cx130 comes in a really awesome red colour


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 18, 2011)

Oh no, I would never think that! I really hope you didn't think I meant that, I'm sorry if I worded my question wrong. I've just looked into it, the CX130 doesn't come with built in memory either, but it's okay, I don't mind. I'm very glad you told me about it being better than the CX115, that looked good, but this looks even better! Not sure I'll get the red one because I'm boring lol, but the specifications are definitely better. Thanks again. xxx


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 19, 2011)

Finally, my Mac order is out for delivery. Hope it gets delivered as well! Still waiting for my HoF order, but at least the UD 24/7 eyeliner set came today, the Electric one, I ordered it from an Ebay seller. Yay!

  	If you haven't seen it yet, there's lots of Chanel Spring 2012 product reviews and swatches on The Beauty Look Book: http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/
  	Love the eyeshadows, the blush and Bagatell glossimer so far.


----------



## rockin (Dec 20, 2011)

Good news, Anita - I see House Of Fraser have tweeted for you to DM your order number so they can look into it for you.  If only all companies were so helpful


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 20, 2011)

Oh, thanks for this, stupid Twitter didn't e-mail me to say HoF had tweeted me. Turns out the UKMail website marked it as delivered because it was passed onto the Royal Mail who will be delivering it today or tomorrow apparently. Confusing or what? Anyway, I hope it comes today, I got my Mac order yesterday with 2 Metal-X eyeshadows and I have one more coming from HoF, so I wanted to take photos of them for my blog. Tomorrow onwards everyone will be home and I won't be able to do it.



rockin said:


> Good news, Anita - I see House Of Fraser have tweeted for you to DM your order number so they can look into it for you.  If only all companies were so helpful


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 20, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Finally, my Mac order is out for delivery. Hope it gets delivered as well! Still waiting for my HoF order, but at least the UD 24/7 eyeliner set came today, the Electric one, I ordered it from an Ebay seller. Yay!
> 
> If you haven't seen it yet, there's lots of Chanel Spring 2012 product reviews and swatches on The Beauty Look Book: http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/
> Love the eyeshadows, the blush and Bagatell glossimer so far.


  	off to look at the chanel swatches and drool! ha ha ha!!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 21, 2011)

Lol, my husband's hands are barely bigger than mine.  But thanks for the advice.

 	I forgot to say, I've reviewed the Barbara Daly eyeshadows and they are really good. Well recommended!

  	Tried out Fusion Gold Metal-X eyeshadow today and it did crease even over UDPP (Sin), but all in all, it's not too bad. I'm planning on trying Cyber tomorrow, the shimmery silver one.


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 22, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> I forgot to say, I've reviewed the Barbara Daly eyeshadows and they are really good. Well recommended!
> Tried out Fusion Gold Metal-X eyeshadow today and it did crease even over UDPP (Sin), but all in all, it's not too bad. I'm planning on trying Cyber tomorrow, the shimmery silver one.


  	hee hee! well it was worth a mention anyways 

  	and that's a shame that it creased on you  they look so pretty but i just can't bring myself to buy any - i have too much makeup!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 22, 2011)

Not that I needed them, but I really liked the colours when I swatched them at the counter. I'm wearing Cyber and Palladium today, with Cyber all over the lid and in the crease and yes, it has creased, but it's not too bad. I have Too Faced ESIP under it, I tried UDPP yesterday and neither works, but then again they don't crease that badly. After all, I don't walk around with my eyes closed, lol. I wouldn't buy the darker colours though, they will show the creasing more.


----------



## Alisha1 (Dec 22, 2011)

I think I'm going to skip the Metal X shadows as well, they seem like too much work! I did really like Vintage Coin when I swatched it in store the other day which is a shame.

  	I also have too much makeup! I'm trying to be good now though! I stopped myself from buying the Laura Mercier Highlighter, now I just need to make a very short list for spring collections and stick to it!


----------



## banana1234 (Dec 23, 2011)

metal x doesnt interest me remotely, i have one from years back and never ever reach for it


----------



## rockin (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm off to my parents' for Christmas, and will be away for about a week.  I'll just have to hope nothing sells out from the Boxing Day MAC collections before I get back home again.

  	Merry Christmas, everyone!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 24, 2011)

Are the Mac collections actually coming out on Boxing Day here too? I thought it was the first Thursday of January for us. *scratches head*

  	Merry Christmas everyone!



rockin said:


> I'm off to my parents' for Christmas, and will be away for about a week.  I'll just have to hope nothing sells out from the Boxing Day MAC collections before I get back home again.
> 
> Merry Christmas, everyone!


----------



## rockin (Dec 24, 2011)

I have no idea what's coming out when, but since everyone keeps on about Boxing Day releases, I felt sure we would have at least one.  I hope you're right and it's not until January (crosses fingers)

  	Just checking emails etc, before packing the last minute bits and pieces and setting off for my parents', and couldn't resist popping in to see what's happening here  lol.


----------



## rockin (Dec 24, 2011)

According to an email I got from Boots this morning, their 1/2 price sale online is now on, and from Boxing Day in store.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 24, 2011)

The Debenhams sale has been online since yesterday. I have a 10% off code, but it doesn't seem to work on beauty.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 24, 2011)

I might be wrong, but I think Boxing Day only applies to America, I think we might only get them in January.



rockin said:


> I have no idea what's coming out when, but since everyone keeps on about Boxing Day releases, I felt sure we would have at least one.  I hope you're right and it's not until January (crosses fingers)
> 
> Just checking emails etc, before packing the last minute bits and pieces and setting off for my parents', and couldn't resist popping in to see what's happening here  lol.


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas ladies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I hope you all have lovely days! I am still not feeling festive and really just using today as a day off! I have just worked 14 days in a row which was kinda insane! 

  	I can't wait to get paid at the end of the month so I can haul some goodies! I have seen so many bits in the beauty sales that I would like! I did manage to buy a nice new coat from new look yesterday though reduced from £50 to £22 which I thought was excellent!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas Lou! At least you can rest today, no children to wake you up at 2 am, 6 am and then 6.30 am. Yawn! Working for 14 days in a row is insane though, I'm guessing with the sales starting tomorrow, you will be busy again. Hope you get some more time off soon.

  	I'm planning on going to have a look around in the shops tomorrow, there's a small Debenhams in my town with an EL counter, planning to check out the new eyeshadows. Then I'll go to a bigger one the day after.



LMD84 said:


> Merry Christmas ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 26, 2011)

Went to Debenhams today, there was no sign of the new eyeshadows, the lady at the counter said she was expecting them in the new year. Didn't buy anything interesting in the sales either, just some clothes for the children. Hope everyone's having a good time. x


----------



## PeachTwist (Dec 26, 2011)

Hello ladies!

  	Long time no chat - Merry Christmas!  I hope you all had a wonderful day with your families and that Santa was good to you all.  

  	Does anyone know when the Daphne collection is coming out in UK?  My brother owes me some cash so I'm hoping he can paypal me the money before then so I can get Azalea Blossom as I missed out on it last time!


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 26, 2011)

PeachTwist said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> Long time no chat - Merry Christmas!  I hope you all had a wonderful day with your families and that Santa was good to you all.
> 
> Does anyone know when the Daphne collection is coming out in UK?  My brother owes me some cash so I'm hoping he can paypal me the money before then so I can get Azalea Blossom as I missed out on it last time!


	i think it will be next week to be honest. i shall keep checking the site in the meantime though just in case!  i also keep checking debenhams for the naked 2 palette because they usually put it on the site a few days before release 

  	i hope you had a good christmas!!


----------



## spunky (Dec 27, 2011)

Merry Christmas ladies! Hope santa was good to you!

	Could someone fill me in on MAC's release dates please? Which collections are out next, and is it next week they're appearing?


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello! I've just been to Guildford to do some shopping in the sales. I managed to grab the Swarovski Aura gift set that I'd been eyeing up with 25% plus 10% off for HoF account holders, and in the end the SA applied the 10% twice, lol. so it was 26 quid instead of 33, thank you very much. 

  	I also saw the new EL eyeshadows, they were out in HoF, Boots and Debenhams. Boots didn't have the purple and teal ones (my favourites) and neither did Debenhams. The Boots lady said she hadn't got them yet, the Debenhams lady thought they'd gone already. I got the silver and black/green one with my Boots points and got the pink and copper ones in Debenhams with £30 off (my Beauty card balance) and 10% off for cardholders. I also picked up the teal mascara.

  	I didn't get the purple and teal from HoF in the end because they only had the 10% off cardholder event on sale items, but Debenhams has a 10% off offer on everything until Saturday, so I'll see if my pokey little Debenhams gets them by then, if not, I will just get them later. The Debenhams in my town still had the gelee powder highlighter long after it was sold out elsewhere, so hopefully they'll have these too. But I would say get them asap if you want them because they are selling fast and they are all gorgeous!

  	I didn't see any new Mac collections, so I'm guessing they're out next Tuesday/Thursday as usual.

  	Annoyingly I decided to try the new Tom Ford Blonde Violet perfume and I love it, so eventually I will have to get it, lol. So gorgeous, but so expensive.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 27, 2011)

Forgot to say, the YSL spring collection was out in HoF already. I quite liked the eyeshadow quad, but not the quint, and I noticed there were only 3 of those gel blushes and no lavender one! Also there were only 2 golden glosses, even though I thought there'd be more.


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 27, 2011)

what do you think to the EL shadows? I really want the purple and teal!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 27, 2011)

Aaw they are lovely! Very pigmented and smooth and the colours are pretty too. Wish they weren't LE and they came out in more colours.



LMD84 said:


> what do you think to the EL shadows? I really want the purple and teal!


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 27, 2011)

cool! i need to go to house of fraser on my lunch break tomorrow then! if i manage to get the chance to leave the store that is!


----------



## anita22 (Dec 27, 2011)

I hope everyone had a lovely Xmas! I've been awol for a bit as I've been travelling, I was in Madrid for a few days and then in Germany for a week. I'm glad to be home!

  	I've been busy checking out all the post Xmas sales, I managed to score a few bargains. I bought the Laura Mercier travel brush set (50% off) and Laura Mercier Day to Night Neutrals set (also 50% off) from Space NK. The latter set is still available if anyone's interested, you get a mini foundation primer, two duo eyeshadows, full size blush, mascara, lip glace & kohl pencil, dual ended eye brush and travel blush brush plus case for £37.50. I don't know what the shades are (though you can see a pic of the set here) but if anyone's interested I can report back when it arrives.

  	Anitacska - thanks for the update on the EL eyeshadows. I was planning to go into Debenhams & HoF tomorrow so I will have to remember to look out for them! They really sound lovely.


----------



## PeachTwist (Dec 28, 2011)

Next week meaning the first week of January?  I'm hoping it'll be the first Thursday so that way I'll have my new bank card by then.  I REALLY want Azaela Blossom so maybe MAC will love me enough to hold out until then, lol!

  	Yeah I like the look of the Naked 2 palette but it's not something I'm finding as a priority like I am that Blush Ombre lol.  I can't even explain how much I want it, haha.

  	I had an AMAZING Christmas, thank you!  I hope you did, too! 



LMD84 said:


> i think it will be next week to be honest. i shall keep checking the site in the meantime though just in case!  i also keep checking debenhams for the naked 2 palette because they usually put it on the site a few days before release
> i hope you had a good christmas!!


----------



## Alisha1 (Dec 28, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Hello! I've just been to Guildford to do some shopping in the sales. I managed to grab the Swarovski Aura gift set that I'd been eyeing up with 25% plus 10% off for HoF account holders, and in the end the SA applied the 10% twice, lol. so it was 26 quid instead of 33, thank you very much.
> 
> I also saw the new EL eyeshadows, they were out in HoF, Boots and Debenhams. Boots didn't have the purple and teal ones (my favourites) and neither did Debenhams. The Boots lady said she hadn't got them yet, the Debenhams lady thought they'd gone already. I got the silver and black/green one with my Boots points and got the pink and copper ones in Debenhams with £30 off (my Beauty card balance) and 10% off for cardholders. I also picked up the teal mascara.
> 
> ...



 	I got Swarovki Aura also! I got the 50ml for £45, well my sister bought it for me as a gift as I passed my driving test last week! 
  	I went crazy during the sales and judging by how everyone raided all the perfume sections in Debenhams/Boots/Selfridges so did everyone else! I got 5 perfumes; Swarovski Aura, YSL Elle, Givenchy Play (which was 75ml but I paid the price of the 50ml set cause my box had the wrong label on!), Versace Bright Crystal and Marc Jacobs Lola. I wanted a Dior perfume gift set but everywhere had sold out so I'm going to get 100ml's next month hopefully!

  	Is the Debenhams 10% off discount for card holders only? 

  	I saw the the EL eyeshadows today but I never swatched and they still had the plastic covers on but I'm on a makeup no-buy at the moment until I re-do my bedroom! Although I am scared that I'll regret not getting Azealia Blossom and I'm hoping MAC do not release Naturally collection next week!



  	So what did everyone else haul during Bank holiday sales? Hope everyone had a great Christmas!


----------



## Alisha1 (Dec 28, 2011)

BTW is anyone else as peed off as I am that the Guerlian Holiday collection was on for half price only 2 months after it going on sale! This makes me want to wait before getting any other Guerlain product...


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 28, 2011)

Yes, it is. I have a code VX99, but when I tried, it didn't work on beauty online.  Swarovski Aura is gorgeous! I had a sample and loved it so much, I had to get it.  Then I tested the Tom Ford Violet Blonde and fell in love with it. Now I'm lusting after that. *sigh*


----------



## rockin (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi everyone!  Hope you all had a good Christmas.  I'm still at my parents' for a couple of days more.

  	I've checked Boots, H of F and Debenhams, and I don't see the new EL eyeshadows on there at all.  It'll be a few days before I can get to House of Fraser, and no doubt they won't have any at all by then.  Fingers crossed they get them online.


----------



## Alisha1 (Dec 28, 2011)

rockin said:


> Hi everyone!  Hope you all had a good Christmas.  I'm still at my parents' for a couple of days more.
> 
> I've checked Boots, H of F and Debenhams, and I don't see the new EL eyeshadows on there at all.  It'll be a few days before I can get to House of Fraser, and no doubt they won't have any at all by then.  Fingers crossed they get them online.


	I only saw the eyeshadows out in Boots so maybe there are some delays? Either way hope you get your hands on them! I wish I could've swatched them in store! I don't know if it was the lighting but the teal one looked like a pretty green! :/


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 28, 2011)

They're not online yet, and also my local Debenhams haven't got them out yet, so I'm sure you haven't missed them yet. I keep checking for them as I need the pruple and teal ones!



rockin said:


> Hi everyone!  Hope you all had a good Christmas.  I'm still at my parents' for a couple of days more.
> 
> I've checked Boots, H of F and Debenhams, and I don't see the new EL eyeshadows on there at all.  It'll be a few days before I can get to House of Fraser, and no doubt they won't have any at all by then.  Fingers crossed they get them online.


----------



## charlotte366 (Dec 29, 2011)

I picked up the clarisonic off buyapowa on boxing day, very excited waiting for it to arrive - have managed to avoid makeup in the sales, decided I need to try and look after my skin this year, I can see Wrinkles under my eyes starting to appear!


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 29, 2011)

the new mac collections are up! i only spent £53 which is awesome! however i used nick's card so was being restricted  when i get paid tomorrow i might go back for more!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 29, 2011)

Thank you! I'm surprised Debenhams doesn't have it up yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I think I'll wait for them or HoF to have it up. I'm also surpised it wasn't next week. Oh well, I don't want that much anyway.

  	What did you get, Lou?



LMD84 said:


> the new mac collections are up! i only spent £53 which is awesome! however i used nick's card so was being restricted  when i get paid tomorrow i might go back for more!


----------



## Alisha1 (Dec 30, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> the new mac collections are up! i only spent £53 which is awesome! however i used nick's card so was being restricted  when i get paid tomorrow i might go back for more!


	Ooh these forums are so bad! Lol I was on a makeup no-buy but when I read this post yesterday I went straight onto the MAC site! Thankfully the Naturally collection is not up cause I can't afford it at the moment (I want loads!) but I also spent £53! I only bought Vintage Grape blush, Flamingo l/s and a 222 brush which is good but it should have been nothing! lol


----------



## Alisha1 (Dec 30, 2011)

The Estee Lauder Gelee Eyeshadows aew up on HoF and Debenhams sites! They both seem to be missing Teal and Lilac and on the EL website they're listed as 'coming soon' :/ Anyways I bought the green and copper one, I don't know hy I bothered saying I was on a makeup no buy! 

  	Does anyone have either Teal or Lilac?


----------



## charlotte366 (Dec 30, 2011)

I checked my boots at lunchtime they have teal but are missing lilac, apparently there is a stock issue I nearly bought the silver, I don't need it though, I can justify lilac as it is so different to anything I already own.


----------



## Alisha1 (Dec 30, 2011)

charlotte366 said:


> I checked my boots at lunchtime they have teal but are missing lilac, apparently there is a stock issue I nearly bought the silver, I don't need it though, I can justify lilac as it is so different to anything I already own.



 	That's why I want the lilac, cause it's so different although I may have to take out my UD Anniversary set cause I remember it having a similar lilac but with a much frostier finish. I'm torn about the Teal, I want it because it looked so pretty in store but some of the pictures I've seen online make it seem more blue and others more green :s


----------



## Alisha1 (Dec 30, 2011)

Super impressed with Debenhams, placed my order at about 12 o'clock and I received an email at around 3.30 saying my order has been despatched  what are the chances it'll arrive tomorrow?! LOL


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 30, 2011)

I have now checked everywhere and none of the counters in Guildford and Kingston have teal and lilac. They all said they'd not received them yet, except for the SA in Boots in Kingston who said they'd sold out already but since it's "coming soon" even on the EL site, I highly doubt it. Also they often mix green and teal up, they nearly sold me the green one last time I asked for the teal one.



Alisha1 said:


> The Estee Lauder Gelee Eyeshadows aew up on HoF and Debenhams sites! They both seem to be missing Teal and Lilac and on the EL website they're listed as 'coming soon' :/ Anyways I bought the green and copper one, I don't know hy I bothered saying I was on a makeup no buy!
> 
> Does anyone have either Teal or Lilac?


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 30, 2011)

I went to Mac today and saw the Daphne collection and decided not to buy anything. I was also told the Iris Apfel collection is online exclusive, so they won't be getting it. Just seen T's swatches and I quite like Flamingo and Party Parrot, I might order them, and that's it. I quite liked the prolongwear lipcremes in the Daphne collection, but not enough to buy them. EDIT: Flamingo is sold out. Bummer.

  	Anyone has a free delivery code for Mac by the way?

  	I got a brilliant bargain from Guerlain, it's an Abaille Royale serum (full size 30 ml) plus a small daycream and nightcream (7 ml each) for £44 instead of £82! And the serum is £82 alone! Wow! 

  	I also picked up a couple of those eyeshadow sticks from Topshop and 2 nail polishes. Plus a ton of reduced costume jewellery from M&S and Essential. There, I'm done with the sales.


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 30, 2011)

i bought the robins egg shadow and the orange one from the iris collection. plus flamingo lipstick. and from daphne all i got was aurora pigment. i want to get more and should have been paid today but due to an error is noting down my bank details i haven't been paid... and it's totally my fault!!


----------



## Anna x (Dec 31, 2011)

i just asked debenhams on their facebook page when theyre getting naturally in and they replied with this,


 Hi Anna, we think that the MAC Naturally collection will be online at the beginning of February, but will check for you next Tuesday when everyone is back in the office


----------



## Alisha1 (Dec 31, 2011)

Anna x said:


> i just asked debenhams on their facebook page when theyre getting naturally in and they replied with this,
> 
> 
> Hi Anna, we think that the MAC Naturally collection will be online at the beginning of February, but will check for you next Tuesday when everyone is back in the office


	I think Naturally will arrive in Feb for us just cause if it was arriving in jan MAC would have put it up with Dahpne and Ires collections.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 31, 2011)

Yes, the Mac SA said they're only getting Daphne in January. My counter didn't have Aurora, Azalea Blossom and something else I can't remember from Daphne, so I couldn't check out Aurora, but decided I don't want it anyway.

  	I ended up ordering the 3 bright LE lipsticks from Iris Apfel and decided I don't need Flamingo anyway, hope I'll like the ones I ordered. Not too bad to have only spent £40.50 on Mac this month though, esp as I'll want all the MES and blushes from Naturally. 



Alisha1 said:


> I think Naturally will arrive in Feb for us just cause if it was arriving in jan MAC would have put it up with Dahpne and Ires collections.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 31, 2011)

I asked EL on their Facebook page about the lilac and teal eyeshadows and this is what they said: "Hi Anita, thanks for your comment. Unfortunately these two shades are delayed in production, apologies for any inconvenience caused and please be assured that once these are available we will let you know. Many thanks and wishing you a very Happy New Year!"

  	Is anyone going out tonight to celebrate? I'm a saddo and will be home watching telly and possibly in bed before midnight.

  	Happy New Year!


----------



## anita22 (Dec 31, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> I asked EL on their Facebook page about the lilac and teal eyeshadows and this is what they said: "Hi Anita, thanks for your comment. Unfortunately these two shades are delayed in production, apologies for any inconvenience caused and please be assured that once these are available we will let you know. Many thanks and wishing you a very Happy New Year!"
> 
> Is anyone going out tonight to celebrate? I'm a saddo and will be home watching telly and possibly in bed before midnight.
> 
> Happy New Year!


  	Happy New Year too! Don't worry I won't be going anywhere exciting - hubby is currently away, I anticipate an evening of ice cream and watching DVDs in my PJs ahead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






  	I received my SpaceNK order the other day, the Laura Mercier Day to Night Neutrals kit I bought for 50% off is amazing. Several of the products were full size (mascara, eye kohl, 2 x eyeshadow duos & blush). The colours are all really wearable, has definitely been my best sale purchase in a while.


----------



## Alisha1 (Dec 31, 2011)

That great you got your goodies! Gosh I haven't received a makeup parcel in ages! Well I've got 2 coming my way next week 


  	Happy New year everyone!! Any new year resolutions involving makeup no buys?


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 31, 2011)

yeah naturally will be released in february so we have time to save up 

  	and i will also be in bed most likely before midnight - i'm super tired! i have had a glass of wine though so feeling slightly in the celebratory mood!


----------



## rockin (Dec 31, 2011)

Happy New Year, everyone!

  	We came back from my parents' today, and will be seeing the new year in quietly. 

  	I've put in an order from Iris and Daphne, but typically one of the things I was wanting to buy has already sold out - Flamingo   I'm kind of glad the Estee Lauder lilac eyeshadow isn't out yet, as at least it means I haven't missed it.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 31, 2011)

I don't think they can do that as I keep checking every website that sells EL 3 times a day, lol.

  	I'm not going to be on a no buy, but I really want to stick to a tighter budget next year. I have spend such a huge amount of money on beauty products in the past 3 years, it's ridiculous. Honestly, could've bought a car for the money. We are lucky that my husband earns good money and we have no debts, but now I have so much stuff as well, I really must slow down!



rockin said:


> Happy New Year, everyone!
> 
> We came back from my parents' today, and will be seeing the new year in quietly.
> 
> I've put in an order from Iris and Daphne, but typically one of the things I was wanting to buy has already sold out - Flamingo   I'm kind of glad the Estee Lauder lilac eyeshadow isn't out yet, as at least it means I haven't missed it.


	Drinking bubbly now and I'm all full up with Chinese takeaway, so feeling quite sleepy. Not much of a party spirit here, lol.


----------



## Alisha1 (Dec 31, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Drinking bubbly now and I'm all full up with Chinese takeaway, so feeling quite sleepy. Not much of a party spirit here, lol.


	Lol maybe I should start doing that also! Lol the amount I've spent on makeup is also crazy, I've been good with MAC though, its Chanel that's killing me! Plus now I want a Pandora bracelet *sighs* I think I'm going to skip the Guerlain and YSL spring collections this year...


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 31, 2011)

They won't, it's a Mac online exclusive I was told. 



Alisha1 said:


> Lol maybe I should start doing that also! Lol the amount I've spent on makeup is also crazy, I've been good with MAC though, its Chanel that's killing me! Plus now I want a Pandora bracelet *sighs* I think I'm going to skip the Guerlain and YSL spring collections this year...


----------



## Alisha1 (Dec 31, 2011)

Really :/ Oh actually I remember going on the Selfridges site and only seeing the Daphne collection, atleast I will not see it in person so I won't be tempted by anything else..


----------



## rockin (Dec 31, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> Drinking bubbly now and I'm all full up with Chinese takeaway, so feeling quite sleepy. Not much of a party spirit here, lol.


	Yes please, Anita.  That would be great if you could do that for me   Fingers crossed they have it.


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 1, 2012)

happy new year guys! i hope you all had a lovely evening. i stayed home with nick and we watched jurassic park which was awesome. had a couple of glasses of wine and some lovely chocolates.... about as wild as my evening got!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 1, 2012)

I will definitely check and buy Flamingo for you, Dawn.

  	Our evening was also very uneventful. We had Chinese with the children, then put them to bed (last one in bed by 10), watched "It'll be alright on the night" and went to bed. Was still awake at midnight and for a while afterwards because of the crazy noise from the fireworks. Fortunately children slept in until 7.40 and beyond.  Happy New Year!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 1, 2012)

Just a quick heads up, some of the Paul & Joe kitten collection is up on ASOS now! 10% code: LATE10


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 1, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> I will definitely check and buy Flamingo for you, Dawn.
> 
> Our evening was also very uneventful. We had Chinese with the children, then put them to bed (last one in bed by 10), watched "It'll be alright on the night" and went to bed. Was still awake at midnight and for a while afterwards because of the crazy noise from the fireworks. Fortunately children slept in until 7.40 and beyond.  Happy New Year!


	luckily there was nobody with fireworks here in my little village so that meant i actually stayed sleeping  yay! and that's great you managed to get a bit of a lie in!

  	this afternoon i have been filming a couple of videos on my cx130  it felt weird filming after a month or so long break but i got back into the swing of it! plus now i have my own camcorder i can take it out and about with me!  so i can film lots of things!


----------



## rockin (Jan 1, 2012)

There were fireworks here, and my lovely friend from Leeds was on the phone to me at midnight and I could hear fireworks where he was, too.  It's the first time he's phoned me at New Year's Eve, and it really made my night 

  	My parents went to bed around 9:30pm, according to the email they sent us.  I guess we wore them out with late nights (11pm) all last week lol.

  	It's always exciting to get a new techy things, Lou.  Have fun with your new camcorder!  I'm currently in the middle of setting up the new computer I built for my daughter's Christmas present.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 1, 2012)

Ooh, how do you like the new camcorder? Mine came the other day, but had to wait until yesterday for the memory card to arrive until I could try it out properly. It's great, I really love it. It's so tiny and the picture is so sharp!



LMD84 said:


> luckily there was nobody with fireworks here in my little village so that meant i actually stayed sleeping  yay! and that's great you managed to get a bit of a lie in!
> this afternoon i have been filming a couple of videos on my cx130  it felt weird filming after a month or so long break but i got back into the swing of it! plus now i have my own camcorder i can take it out and about with me!  so i can film lots of things!


----------



## banana1234 (Jan 1, 2012)

Iol was out til 8am this morning! Feel ok though, didn't really drink that much, my bf is still in bed feeling rough tho!! I'm not sure about those EL shadows, I want them but I'm always reluctant to buy single shadows cos I never get around to using them cos they aren't in my palettes! I like the look of the dark greeney one though, my kind of colour!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 1, 2012)

banana1234 said:


> I'm not sure about those EL shadows, I want them but I*'m always reluctant to buy single shadows cos I never get around to using them cos they aren't in my palettes! *I like the look of the dark greeney one though, my kind of colour!


  	yeah i know what you mean! my single shadows get left out too  and you guys can party!!! i can't rember the last time i did an all nighter!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 1, 2012)

To be honest, I didn't really have to set it up it's so easy. Just charged it up and uploaded the software. I haven't used anything to edi with yet, just tried it out and that was it.

  	Last time I was up all night was when I gave birth. Either that or when somebody was sick and kept me up all night. :S


----------



## amy_forster (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy new year everyone  Hope everyone had a fab xmas & Santa was good to you! I'm currently saving for my Mulberry handbag so I got mainly cash but I treated myself to a few bits from the Iris & Daphne collections in the new year, just waiting for my Iris bits to arrive in the post


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 1, 2012)

yeah to be fair they do kinda set themselves up! and i have never used the sony software that comes with it! you'll have to let me know if it's any good... although that said i'm not sure if it would work on my mac anyways.

  	and i think you have jogged my memory of when i was last up all night! last christmas nick has a very bad flu and kept me up all night!!


----------



## anita22 (Jan 1, 2012)

banana1234 said:


> I'm not sure about those EL shadows, I want them but I'm always reluctant to buy single shadows cos I never get around to using them cos they aren't in my palettes! I like the look of the dark greeney one though, my kind of colour!



 	Wow; I can't remember when I last was out that late! Probably when I was a student.
  	I have the same issue with single shadows, I always forget about them. I was digging through my palette drawer the other day and found 2 single shadows I'd totally forgotten about since I bought them a year ago. I think I used them once or twice right after I got them and that's it!


----------



## Alisha1 (Jan 1, 2012)

Selfridges have the Dior spring collection up, I think I will only be getting the blush and polishes depending on how they look in person, good thing Debenhams don't have the collection yet...


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 2, 2012)

Alisha1 said:


> Selfridges have the Dior spring collection up, I think I will only be getting the blush and polishes depending on how they look in person, good thing Debenhams don't have the collection yet...



 	ooohh that dior collection is so beautiful!!


----------



## Princesa Livia (Jan 2, 2012)

Hello everyone,

  	has anyone seen the MAC Iris Apfel Collection in any of the MAC stores, incl Pro? I'd like to know which stores may have it coz I'd like to check the collection out myself 

  	Any info would be greatly appreciated! ;D

  	xx


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 2, 2012)

Princesa Livia said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> has anyone seen the MAC Iris Apfel Collection in any of the MAC stores, incl Pro? I'd like to know which stores may have it coz I'd like to check the collection out myself
> 
> ...


	as far as we know it's online exclusive however the pro store may have it.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 2, 2012)

Perhaps give the pro store a call? I'm going there on Saturday, but that might be too late for some things.



Princesa Livia said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> has anyone seen the MAC Iris Apfel Collection in any of the MAC stores, incl Pro? I'd like to know which stores may have it coz I'd like to check the collection out myself
> 
> ...


----------



## banana1234 (Jan 2, 2012)

Can somebody please remind me to get the lilac and teal EL shadows when they are available ! I swatched them today, so beautiful, the lady I asked on hof said they didn't get them yet, as did boots and they didn't have any at debenhams, I got the silver and dark green though! Can't wait for the others! Just make sure you mention it on here when they are! I dint want to miss them


----------



## amy_forster (Jan 2, 2012)

Quote:


Princesa Livia said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> has anyone seen the MAC Iris Apfel Collection in any of the MAC stores, incl Pro? I'd like to know which stores may have it coz I'd like to check the collection out myself
> 
> ...


	I get the feeling its an online/mail order only  I know Debenhams Meadowhall haven't got it and neither have the Nottingham store. Although maybe the pro-store in Soho will get it? I resorted to mail ordering the bits I really wanted before new year because I was afraid things would sell out  I'd probably have bought more bits if I'd been able to have a play with the shadows etc in person, although from the reviews I've read online, the shadows aren't that great anyway!

  	I really wish they'd not do online only collections, it's a nightmare for those of us who'd rather check something out in person before buying it & feel guilty for ordering something & then returning it because its totally not what it looked like online knowing it'll end up in the bin! I don't like returning stuff but then I don't want to lose money on a product that I can't sell on here, or that people don't want to pay anywhere close to retail for 

  	I managed to pop and have a look at the Daphne collection over the weekend. I picked up Red Dwarf prolongwear lipcreme which is stunning, not what I thought from the colour description but it's possibly one of my favourite lippies, which is typical being LE! I also got Narcissus cremesheen glass (which I've not tried yet!) and Vintage Grape blush which I passed up on first time it was released for fear it was too dark but I love it


----------



## Sweetoothj (Jan 2, 2012)

Happy New Year everyone!!

  	I've  been MIA with work and the run up to Xmas etc.  Hope everyone had a good Xmas/New Year 

  	I've been relatively good apart from having to buy my Gareth Pugh goodies twice because Yodel 'lost' my parcel (still waiting for a refund from MAC) I did get a couple things from the Daphne Guiness Collection, but I'm hanging tight for the new Chanel foundations!

  	xx


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 2, 2012)

Will do. I'm constatntly checking every website that sells them, and EL promised to let me know on Facebook when they're in stock, although I don't count on that to be honest.



banana1234 said:


> Can somebody please remind me to get the lilac and teal EL shadows when they are available ! I swatched them today, so beautiful, the lady I asked on hof said they didn't get them yet, as did boots and they didn't have any at debenhams, I got the silver and dark green though! Can't wait for the others! Just make sure you mention it on here when they are! I dint want to miss them


----------



## anita22 (Jan 2, 2012)

LMD84 said:


> as far as we know it's online exclusive however the pro store may have it.


 
	I don't think it's out at all counters as I went to my local MAC today (it's a counter at HoF) and they didn't have it out. So you may be right..


----------



## anita22 (Jan 2, 2012)

LMD84 said:


> ooohh that dior collection is so beautiful!!


 
  	I was really surprised to see the Dior spring collection out at Boots today, I thought it would only be out at Selfridges this early on.

  	The green 5 colour eyeshadow palette is absolutely gorgeous, it has some really lovely and unique shades. But I can't imagine myself ever wearing them very often so I won't be getting it. The clutch palettes are also lovely, though the glosses seemed quite sheer.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 2, 2012)

Ooh, must go to Boots soon! I want both quints and both clutches.



anita22 said:


> I was really surprised to see the Dior spring collection out at Boots today, I thought it would only be out at Selfridges this early on.
> 
> The green 5 colour eyeshadow palette is absolutely gorgeous, it has some really lovely and unique shades. But I can't imagine myself ever wearing them very often so I won't be getting it. The clutch palettes are also lovely, though the glosses seemed quite sheer.


----------



## Alisha1 (Jan 2, 2012)

anita22 said:


> I was really surprised to see the Dior spring collection out at Boots today, I thought it would only be out at Selfridges this early on.
> 
> The green 5 colour eyeshadow palette is absolutely gorgeous, it has some really lovely and unique shades. But I can't imagine myself ever wearing them very often so I won't be getting it. The clutch palettes are also lovely, though the glosses seemed quite sheer.



 	I need to get see this collection asap! I wanted the quint and clutch but I think the colours may turn chalky on my skin :/


----------



## rockin (Jan 2, 2012)

Boots online is now closed until 6th January, so I'll only have a very small range of brands available to me for the next few days, and won't be able to see when they get the Estee Lauder shadows in unless I go into town every day.  Luckily that is one of the few counters we do have there. 

  	If anyone sees the lilac one in Boots, could they please tell me as soon as possible so I can try to get it?  I have Boots points burning a hole in my pocket lol


----------



## rockin (Jan 3, 2012)

Just checked the MAC website, and Early Bird, Flamingo, Party Parrot and Pink Pigeon are all sold out already!

  	With this being online only, you'd think they would have had more stock, wouldn't you?


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 3, 2012)

Well, you and I would, but clearly the people at Mac don't have enough common sense. I missed out on the cream blushes once because it was online only and by the time I'd been to the counter and was told it was online only, some of them were gone. Their loss, they're not getting my money.



rockin said:


> Just checked the MAC website, and Early Bird, Flamingo, Party Parrot and Pink Pigeon are all sold out already!
> 
> With this being online only, you'd think they would have had more stock, wouldn't you?


----------



## Alisha1 (Jan 3, 2012)

rockin said:


> Just checked the MAC website, and Early Bird, Flamingo, Party Parrot and Pink Pigeon are all sold out already!
> 
> With this being online only, you'd think they would have had more stock, wouldn't you?



 	Hopefully MAC will restock! I need to go to my free standing store to see if they got this collection

  	Debenhams have got the Daphne and Guinness collection up if anyone is interested


----------



## rockin (Jan 3, 2012)

A new primer from No7 (bit expensive, though)  http://www.reallyree.com/2012/01/no7-airbrush-away-review-better-than.html


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm not getting anything from the Daphne Guiness collection. I also don't think Mac will restock, they never do.



rockin said:


> A new primer from No7 (bit expensive, though)  http://www.reallyree.com/2012/01/no7-airbrush-away-review-better-than.html


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 3, 2012)

EL Cyber Green now available on the EL website, but still no Cyber Lilac. I'll wait for both as I don't want to pay for delivery.


----------



## Alisha1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> EL Cyber Green now available on the EL website, but still no Cyber Lilac. I'll wait for both as I don't want to pay for delivery.


	I'm waiting for Debenhams to have it up so I can collect some points


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm not too fussed about points now, as I have so many waiting to be converted, I don't like this £15 a month limit.  I do like the free delivery Debenhams gives me though and the frequent discounts. 



Alisha1 said:


> I'm waiting for Debenhams to have it up so I can collect some points


	Debenhams posted this on Facebook:

 [h=6]STAY UP ALL NIGHT AND GET NAKED...It’s the ONE you have been waiting for… we’re giving our Facebook fans EXCLUSIVE access to get the NEW Urban Decay NAKED 2 Palette from MIDNIGHT THIS FRIDAY 6th JANUARY before anyone else can buy it! Make sure you keep the date free as we’re sure all you Urban Decay fans will want to do an ‘all nighter’ this FRIDAY. Stay tuned to our wall all this week for more details of the arrival. Share this with your friends and tell us if you’re excited about Naked Palette 2?[/h]


----------



## anita22 (Jan 3, 2012)

My thoughts exactly...!


----------



## Alisha1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Debenhams posted this on Facebook:
> [h=6]STAY UP ALL NIGHT AND GET NAKED...It’s the ONE you have been waiting for… we’re giving our Facebook fans EXCLUSIVE access to get the NEW Urban Decay NAKED 2 Palette from MIDNIGHT THIS FRIDAY 6th JANUARY before anyone else can buy it! Make sure you keep the date free as we’re sure all you Urban Decay fans will want to do an ‘all nighter’ this FRIDAY. Stay tuned to our wall all this week for more details of the arrival. Share this with your friends and tell us if you’re excited about Naked Palette 2?[/h]


	Yeah the £15 limit is abit silly! Thankfully I'm not interested in Naked2 or else I would totally be up all night!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 4, 2012)

Morning! Has anyone received their Mac order yet? I ordered mine late afternoon on the 30th and it's still "In Process". Would be quite nice if they sent it finally since this is the second working day since I ordered! (It feels longer though, doesn't it? Also mine have only just gone back to school and this is hubby's first day back at work.)


----------



## rockin (Jan 4, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Morning! Has anyone received their Mac order yet? I ordered mine late afternoon on the 30th and it's still "In Process". Would be quite nice if they sent it finally since this is the second working day since I ordered! (It feels longer though, doesn't it? Also mine have only just gone back to school and this is hubby's first day back at work.)



 	I ordered mine late evening on the 30th, and until yesterday it was showing as 'In Warehouse', then it became ' In Process' and still says that.

  	My daughter goes back to school on the 9th, as her school broke up a week later than the others.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 4, 2012)

Mine broke up on the 20th, so they had the full 2 weeks as well. It was nice not to have to get up early, I woke up from a bad dream at 6.00 and couldn't go back to sleep after that. Yawn!



rockin said:


> I ordered mine late evening on the 30th, and until yesterday it was showing as 'In Warehouse', then it became ' In Process' and still says that.
> 
> My daughter goes back to school on the 9th, as her school broke up a week later than the others.


----------



## rockin (Jan 4, 2012)

It's going to be hard getting up at 7:30 next week.


----------



## rockin (Jan 4, 2012)

My order finally says 'Dispatched'


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 4, 2012)

Mine has just arrived! Love Party Parrot and Pink Pigeon, not sure about Scarlet Ibis yet, haven't tried it on, but Pink Pigeon is nowhere as loud as Candy Yum Yum, so I'm happy! 

  	Also my Asos order has come, it's Paul & Joe cat collection goodies, they look cute, but not sure about the colours, especially the eyeshadows. Might send it back. Also one lipstick is a bit meh. (I ordered two.)



rockin said:


> My order finally says 'Dispatched'


----------



## Alisha1 (Jan 4, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Morning! Has anyone received their Mac order yet? I ordered mine late afternoon on the 30th and it's still "In Process". Would be quite nice if they sent it finally since this is the second working day since I ordered! (It feels longer though, doesn't it? Also mine have only just gone back to school and this is hubby's first day back at work.)


	My order despatched today so I should receive it tomorrow 

  	My Debenhams order arrived today with two of my Estee Lauder Cyber Shadows in Copper and Green, both are very pretty 
  	I went to Boots today and swatched the other colours, Teal is so pretty but they never had it nor the Lavender one in stock


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 4, 2012)

no fair! i wanted my order today too  have fun playing with all your new goodies! 

  	i hope everybody is having a great new year so far!!


----------



## rockin (Jan 4, 2012)

I went shopping today, and popped into Boots on the offchance.  I asked at the Estee Lauder counter, and the young girl there told me they hadn't had the lilac one in yet, but they did have teal and it was sold out.  Mind you, they did only get 2  of them!  She's taken my name and number and says she'll call me and hold a lilac one for me if and when they come in.  I'll still keep my eye out for it appearing at House Of Fraser, though, just in case.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh bummer, the teal one is now sold out on the EL website. The lilac one is still showing as coming soon. Debenhams is just showing as out of stock and HoF never had those colours yet either. Why are they doing this? What is the point in having such limited quantities? Makes me not want to bother, really. 



rockin said:


> I went shopping today, and popped into Boots on the offchance.  I asked at the Estee Lauder counter, and the young girl there told me they hadn't had the lilac one in yet, but they did have teal and it was sold out.  Mind you, they did only get 2  of them!  She's taken my name and number and says she'll call me and hold a lilac one for me if and when they come in.  I'll still keep my eye out for it appearing at House Of Fraser, though, just in case.


----------



## banana1234 (Jan 4, 2012)

how weird is this, i got part of my mac order, but not the two items from iris i ordered? maybe they are waiting to their iris stock? it better show up!


----------



## amy_forster (Jan 4, 2012)

banana1234 said:


> how weird is this, i got part of my mac order, but not the two items from iris i ordered? maybe they are waiting to their iris stock? it better show up!


	That doesn't bode well  I ordered on Friday over the phone (I couldn't order online at work!) so I hope all my bits come, she said everything was showing as coming when I called earlier to check if it was being delivered soon!


----------



## anita22 (Jan 4, 2012)

rockin said:


> It's going to be hard getting up at 7:30 next week.


 
  	7:30! I get up at 6am :-(

  	To be fair, I could probably get up much later if I didn't take so damn long to get ready! I need a good 20 mins or so just for makeup!


----------



## rockin (Jan 4, 2012)

When I often don't get to bed until maybe 3:30am, then it is hard to get up at 7:30 and get my daughter up and off to school.  It's my son that keeps me up - his body clock is all over the place, due to his Aspergers (we tried giving him melatonin, which apparently people with ASD don't have enough of, but it didn't do the trick).


----------



## anita22 (Jan 4, 2012)

rockin said:


> When I often don't get to bed until maybe 3:30am, then it is hard to get up at 7:30 and get my daughter up and off to school.  It's my son that keeps me up - his body clock is all over the place, due to his Aspergers (we tried giving him melatonin, which apparently people with ASD don't have enough of, but it didn't do the trick).



 	Goodness, that does sound tough! I can definitely see why 7:30 wouldn't seem like a lie-in!! I'd be knackered.


----------



## ShesAFoxyLady (Jan 5, 2012)

Are there any free delivery codes for the uk site? I only want to order a lip liner... :-/


----------



## rockin (Jan 5, 2012)

My black box arrived 

  	When I saw Red Dwarf and tried it on the back of my hand, I got worried that it would be too dark on me.  It looks better on, though, as long as I don't apply it too heavily.  Party Parrot is indeed bright, but it's not too bright and I love it.  However, it doesn't have that MAC vanilla smell, and smells a bit weird to be honest.  If anyone else gets it, can they please check if theirs is the same?

  	I haven't tried Narcissus yet, as I don't want to open it too soon because I have several glosses on the go at the moment, but it does look really pretty.  Aurora is a very pretty, great everyday colour, which I think will get a lot of use.

  	It's still very windy here.  I got up this morning and had to go outside and chase the contents of my bin around the driveway and pick the bin up too.  Good job I didn't put it out for the bin men, or it would have all been strewn down the road instead


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 5, 2012)

Just been shopping, TK Maxx has 4 different Ciolor Club polish sets for £7.99 (6 polishes plus topcoat). Weirdly no Dior collection in the Boots in Kingston or anywhere else. No EL purple or teal e/s anywhere either.

  	Will check my Party Parrot in a mo.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 5, 2012)

My Party Parrot smells vanilla-y and just fine. Maybe yours is off. Is it still available online? Perhaps get a replacement one.


----------



## rockin (Jan 5, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> My Party Parrot smells vanilla-y and just fine. Maybe yours is off. Is it still available online? Perhaps get a replacement one.




  	It's sold out online, but I just phoned them and they are going to send me a replacement.  I asked about Flamingo while I was at it, and they told me they had that too (so why isn't it available online??) so I've placed an order for it, since the chances of it being available at the Pro store when you go on Saturday are probably pretty slim.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 5, 2012)

Oh that's good, but how weird. I'm not that fussed about Flamingo, I'll check to see if they have it, if not, I will live without it. I'm planning on halving my beauty spending this year anyway and I have 300+ lipsticks already.



rockin said:


> It's sold out online, but I just phoned them and they are going to send me a replacement.  I asked about Flamingo while I was at it, and they told me they had that too (so why isn't it available online??) so I've placed an order for it, since the chances of it being available at the Pro store when you go on Saturday are probably pretty slim.


----------



## Alisha1 (Jan 5, 2012)

My black box also arrived  I absolutely love Flamingo, though when I first saw I was disappointed as it seemed so bright in tube but on my lips its a soft, buildable pink with a hint of coral. Vintage grape swatches great also though I haven't tried it on yet. Really pleased with my order and I know I'll be getting alot of use out of my products 


  	I just counted my lipsticks and I have bang on 50 now that I've received Flamingo! *gulp*


----------



## rockin (Jan 5, 2012)

I now have 126 MAC lipsticks, plus lots of others from other brands - yikes!  I also have 63 MAC lipglosses and assorted others.  I really need to get this under control


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 5, 2012)

I don't know how many Mac lipsticks I have but probably around the same as you Dawn. I also have a LOT of Guerlain, again probably the same as Mac. Plus loads of other brands (Chanel, Dior, Avon, etc.). I bought over 100 lipsticks last year and also around 60 lipglosses. I am properly crazy.


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 5, 2012)

Alisha1 said:


> I just counted my lipsticks and I have bang on 50 now that I've received Flamingo! *gulp*


	yay! i am pleased you like flamingo too!


----------



## banana1234 (Jan 5, 2012)

ShesAFoxyLady said:


> Are there any free delivery codes for the uk site? I only want to order a lip liner... :-/



 	does 'santa' still work?


----------



## rockin (Jan 5, 2012)

LMD84 said:


> yay! i am pleased you like flamingo too!


	I'm pretty much used to the late nights by now, although I'm sure it must be affecting my health (and possibly my weight, too, since I've read that getting enough sleep can help you to lose weight).  It doesn't seem to bother my son at all that he doesn't keep 'normal' hours, after all he doesn't like to leave the house if he can help it, and he has no friends.

  	I've had a couple of those bubble mailers too, and I don't think they're as good at preventing boxes from getting crushed.  Glad you like Flamingo - I'm hoping it will look good on me, too.  I was toying with the idea of getting Robins Egg and Early Bird, but they sold out anyway, making the decision for me. I look forward to seeing you use them in a tutorial.


----------



## Alisha1 (Jan 5, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> I don't know how many Mac lipsticks I have but probably around the same as you Dawn. I also have a LOT of Guerlain, again probably the same as Mac. Plus loads of other brands (Chanel, Dior, Avon, etc.). I bought over 100 lipsticks last year and also around 60 lipglosses. I am properly crazy.



 	Wow and I thought I had a large makeup collection! I am going to try to calm down this year though, I've only been crazy into makeup for a little over a year and I already have so many things, I can never decide what to wear in the mornings!


----------



## banana1234 (Jan 5, 2012)

dammit i read temptalia's editors choice awards and ended up buying the guerlain parure de nuit and guerlain bronzer off this website escentual.com parure de nuit was like £5 off on there though.. i had resisted so long, but i kept going into house of fraser and swatching it and staring at it longingly... her words of praise tipped me over the edge


  	i'm not a fan of the bubble mailers either, my stuff turns up squashed, which i dont mind, but if it was in special ltd ed packaging, i would be pretty pissed


  	lou! i saw your december favs video, try shimmermint on top of that sea me shadestick! i promise you will love it, especially if you add some reflects tranparent teal on top too!


----------



## ShesAFoxyLady (Jan 6, 2012)

banana1234 said:


> Quote:			Originally Posted by *ShesAFoxyLady*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Unfortunately I just tried it and it's expired  thank you for the suggestion though.  Anyone know of any free delivery codes for the uk site?


----------



## Alisha1 (Jan 6, 2012)

ShesAFoxyLady said:


> Anyone know of any free delivery codes for the uk site?



 	Try *Survey10 *


----------



## ShesAFoxyLady (Jan 6, 2012)

Alisha1 said:


> Quote:			Originally Posted by *ShesAFoxyLady*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That worked - thank you so much


----------



## Eleentje (Jan 6, 2012)

Hiya girls!
  	I'm back from my holiday to Somerset, and by the looks of it I've missed out on pretty much everything I wanted to get from Iris Apfel and Daphne collections. Boo 
  	I am still up for the meet tomorrow. So it is just going to be us three?


----------



## lovesongx (Jan 6, 2012)

Just thought I'd mention it in case anyone doesn't know - Debenhams are 'pre-selling' the Urban Decay Naked 2 palette via their Beauty Club Facebook group from midnight tonight - click here.
  	8 hours 9 mins to go!


----------



## Alisha1 (Jan 6, 2012)

lovesongx said:


> Just thought I'd mention it in case anyone doesn't know - Debenhams are 'pre-selling' the Urban Decay Naked 2 palette via their Beauty Club Facebook group from midnight tonight - click here.
> 8 hours 9 mins to go!


	This is another makeup launch that I think I can safely skip


----------



## banana1234 (Jan 6, 2012)

i'm so sad, mac lost my flamingo lipstick, if anyone here doesnt want theirs or gets a spare please can you sell it to me! so bummed


----------



## anita22 (Jan 6, 2012)

Eleentje said:


> Hiya girls!
> I'm back from my holiday to Somerset, and by the looks of it I've missed out on pretty much everything I wanted to get from Iris Apfel and Daphne collections. Boo
> I am still up for the meet tomorrow. So it is just going to be us three?



 	Hope you had a lovely holiday! We also have Nazia and Sweetoothj joining us as well, so that makes five 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Should be fun - I am looking forward to meeting you lovely ladies!


----------



## nazia (Jan 6, 2012)

anita22 said:


> Hope you had a lovely holiday! We also have Nazia and Sweetoothj joining us as well, so that makes five
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Actually I'm afraid I have to cancel =(

  	My mum will be coming home from hospital after having a hysterectomy tomorrow and I need to be at home for her.

  	I hope you guys have an amazing time though - I'm so jealous that you get to meet up and have fun!

  	xx


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear that, Nazia, but hope your mum is okay and hopefully we'll meet up soon!

  	I'm definitely coming, and I'm very excited!  Bit nervous too, but I'm sure that will pass as soon as we meet, you seem like a very lovely bunch of ladies.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 6, 2012)

UD Naked 2 Palette already up on Debenhams, here's the link: http://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/prod_10001_10001_123932010699_-1


----------



## rubytitania (Jan 6, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> UD Naked 2 Palette already up on Debenhams, here's the link: http://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/prod_10001_10001_123932010699_-1




  	This release went crazy!


----------



## anita22 (Jan 7, 2012)

Sorry to hear that, but totally understand! Hope your mum recovers soon xx


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 7, 2012)

Yes, apparently some bloggers found out about the link and started circulating it hours before midnight, so Debenhams actually announced the link officially at 11, plus they got a few people all anxious because they said the links posted may not be real and their bank details might be at risk. Then the bloggers got the hump for being called fraudsters, lol. At least I didn't have to wait until midnight to get it. 



rubytitania said:


> This release went crazy!


----------



## PeachTwist (Jan 7, 2012)

Morning, ladies!

  	Can't believe it's 10:30am already.  I've been up for 5hrs though.  How are you all doing?

  	I ordered Azalea Blossom!  I'm amazed it stayed in stock for me to do so.  My new bank card didn't arrive until Thursday which had me raging as on and off with different banks I've been waiting for about a month.  However - I now don't have a PIN number so have to wait for another to be sent out as the first didn't show up.  Told the bank and they weren't surprised, apparently many people have had this issue.  Oh well!

  	I haven't seemed to have much luck lately.  My white gold and diamond necklace has literally just vanished into thin air.  It was a 20th bithday present from my Mom so I'm more concerned about the sentimental value than the actual value.. but nevertheless I'm overly upset.  Also went to do my make-up two days ago for the first time since NYE (I was out veryyy late) and my Stila Smudgestick in Stingray has vanished, too.

  	In any case, my brother in Canada has kindly offered to order me some more MAC stuff from over there due to the fact that I bought an xmas present for our Mom from him, but obviously I'd get more bang for buck if it's purchased from there than here.  My current list, albeit nothing overly exciting: Vintage Grape, Sparkle Neely, Sparkle!(Bloggers), Shimmermoss as it's being d/c'd and Blacktrack Fluidline as I can never justify paying for it myself.  As my brother is insanely slow, though, he still has my other Bloggers eyeshadows so I'll be getting Hocus Pocus and Parisian Skies too.  I figure if Vintage Grape sells out in the meantime, I'll get him to get me an MSFN as again, I can never seem to justify paying for it myself.

  	I was too slow on the Iris collection so everything I'd have purchased is gone, but oh well.  It's not like I need to spend more money/buy more makeup.. it's more of a "cheer me up" type thing.  I still can't decide if I want the Naked2 palette or not.  I love my Naked palette but don't know if I can justify it when I don't use it as much as I probably could.  It's permanent though, right?  So I suppose it can be bought at another time.

  	Quick Q: I asked in UD section but wanna ask here, too.  Has anyone ever used UDPP with no issues and then all of a sudden had it crease?  I've used UDPP for 3yrs without fail and it's been fine up until about a month ago.  It's not an old tube so I don't know what it could be.  Sorry for long post!  Hope you're all well!


----------



## banana1234 (Jan 7, 2012)

Peach twist , same thing has happened to me, I bought it about 8 months ago and this tube isn't as good, the consistency was also runnier than I remember


----------



## PeachTwist (Jan 7, 2012)

Did you just get a new tube?  Did it fix everything?  I can't stand the thought of it creasing, it's horrible.


----------



## PeachTwist (Jan 7, 2012)

So I've been tracking my MAC package since it got dispatched last night.

  	I wake up to find out that it's in my city, after making it across the country np.  I then go out to the bank, pick up some shoes for college and do some grocery shopping.  I assumed by which point it'd have been delivered and all would be good.  When I find it hasn't been delivered I decide to check the tracking again to be told on the Yodel website that the tracking number no longer exists.  Freaking out, I refresh the page and then click to it again from the MAC site and even then manually type the whole number in.. again, it no longer exists.  Then I decide to call Yodel to find out what's going on.  I'm put through to the automated tracker and when I put in the number, they tell me they "need more information" but that I can't speak to a representative as they've closed until Monday.

  	Has this happened to anyone before?  I know it sounds silly, but I'm having a mental freak-out.  How it didn't manage to get to my house between 8am and 1pm I don't know, but the fact that it's no longer in the system it would seem I'm worried even more.


----------



## banana1234 (Jan 7, 2012)

PeachTwist said:


> Did you just get a new tube?  Did it fix everything?  I can't stand the thought of it creasing, it's horrible.



 	i havent tried a new tube yet to be honest, i had some small ones that you get free with the palettes etc, and i've just been using them, and i've  got the too faced shadow insurance and that's pretty good, i find shadow a bit easier to blend on top of with the too faced one, you know sometimes UDPP makes the shadow stick and not budge, so sometimes its harder to blend, maybe give the too faced a go


----------



## Sweetoothj (Jan 7, 2012)

Had a great day with anita22, Anitacska and Eleentje! Lots of fun and swatching lol!! Hope you ladies got home without any probs.

  	I passed by Lakeside on the way home to check the counters for EL E/S in Purple and Teal; Boots only had the testers and Debenhams said they had the purple sold out but never got the teal. I also found my Boots voucher booklet and I'm happy to wait for the Dior pallettes lol!!



PeachTwist said:


> So I've been tracking my MAC package since it got dispatched last night.
> 
> I wake up to find out that it's in my city, after making it across the country np.  I then go out to the bank, pick up some shoes for college and do some grocery shopping.  I assumed by which point it'd have been delivered and all would be good.  When I find it hasn't been delivered I decide to check the tracking again to be told on the Yodel website that the tracking number no longer exists.  Freaking out, I refresh the page and then click to it again from the MAC site and even then manually type the whole number in.. again, it no longer exists.  Then I decide to call Yodel to find out what's going on.  I'm put through to the automated tracker and when I put in the number, they tell me they "need more information" but that I can't speak to a representative as they've closed until Monday.
> 
> Has this happened to anyone before?  I know it sounds silly, but I'm having a mental freak-out.  How it didn't manage to get to my house between 8am and 1pm I don't know, but the fact that it's no longer in the system it would seem I'm worried even more.


	Peach Twist, something similar happend to me, but in that unfortunate case Yodel managed to 'lose' my parcel.  I'm sure there's some sort of glitch; when was it dispatched, because usually if its dispatched Friday/Sat you may not see any tracking details until Monday/Tuesday.


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 7, 2012)

banana1234 said:


> i havent tried a new tube yet to be honest, i had some small ones that you get free with the palettes etc, and i've just been using them, and i've  got the too faced shadow insurance and that's pretty good, i find shadow a bit easier to blend on top of with the too faced one, you know sometimes UDPP makes the shadow stick and not budge, so sometimes its harder to blend, maybe give the too faced a go


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 7, 2012)

I had a great time today too.  Really nice to go shopping with like minded people, but also we had some great chats in between swatching and shopping. We must do it again soon, and hopefully others can join us too. I got home to find some yummy lasagne my husband had made for supper and now finally the little ones are in bed, I can sit down.

  	The Armani ETK shadow (I got no. 1, the blue one) is all gold on the top, so I got 2 for the price of one, lol. But that blue was so gorgeous, I hope I get to it soon. 

  	My DHL/Yodel lady never delivers on Saturday, so maybe that's why the number isn't available at the moment?

  	Justine, thanks for asking about the EL shadows, I will keep looking around, I'm sure they'll turn up eventually. I find it weird when they say they'd sold out of the purple, as most counters never even got them. I don't know. But yay for the Boots vouchers and let's hope Boots get the Dior collection soon! I'm going to get both quints and possibly the purple trio, but I will skip on the clucthes and the Lancome blush.


----------



## anita22 (Jan 7, 2012)

PeachTwist said:


> Quick Q: I asked in UD section but wanna ask here, too.  Has anyone ever used UDPP with no issues and then all of a sudden had it crease?  I've used UDPP for 3yrs without fail and it's been fine up until about a month ago.  It's not an old tube so I don't know what it could be.  Sorry for long post!  Hope you're all well!


	I've been through many tubes of UDPP over the years and not come across this problem. Perhaps it's just a bad batch?


  	I had a wonderful time today at the Specktra London meet with Sweetoothj, Eleentje & Anitascska 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I can confirm that they are all as lovely IRL as they are on Specktra!


----------



## banana1234 (Jan 7, 2012)

anita22 said:


> I've been through many tubes of UDPP over the years and not come across this problem. Perhaps it's just a bad batch?
> 
> I had a wonderful time today at the Specktra London meet with Sweetoothj, Eleentje & Anitascska
> 
> ...




  	that's lovely you will have to plan another get together soon!


----------



## PeachTwist (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks for the response guys, I'll use the unopened tube I have on Tuesday (I don't wear make-up unless I'm at college/going out for the night) and see if that makes any difference.

  	You guys were right, there must have been something with the system or whatever as I've just checked and it says it's out for delivery today, phew! 

  	Glad you ladies had fun at your meet up!


----------



## rockin (Jan 9, 2012)

My Flamingo arrived today.  I'm so glad I ordered it on the phone, even if it did mean paying postage, as I love it!  It's a perfect colour for me.


----------



## lindas1983 (Jan 9, 2012)

Does anybody know when the new lancome collection gets released to counters?  I really want to get down there early and get a blush.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 9, 2012)

We saw the Lancome spring collection out everywhere on Saturday in London, it looks pretty, but nothing grabbed me. The blush is very pale and sheer, but it does look gorgeous.

  	Selfridges had the new Dior collection out and that is gorgeous! Love the eyeshadow quints and the purple trio. 



lindas1983 said:


> Does anybody know when the new lancome collection gets released to counters?  I really want to get down there early and get a blush.


----------



## NatalieMT (Jan 9, 2012)

So I went to my local MAC today, hadn't been in ages and then sadly I got reminded why. Most of the girls at the Chester counter are so unpleasant now, all the staff used to be lovely but all the long running members of staff have left or moved to bigger stores. A girl approached me and I said the Daphne Guinness collection had caught my eye but that I'd picked up Azalea Blossom and Vintage Grape to have a look and realised I had them already as they had previously been released. She then starts with a torrent of how it's all 'totally brand new' and that whatever I had might 'be similar but not the same' and then proper looked down her nose at me so I left without saying anything more. I wish staff would get their facts right before they tell me I'm wrong. If you are going to work for a company that has a lot of repeat customers then at least do some research on each of the collections before you open your mouth and if you don't know then don't say anything at all that might be considered offensive.

  	I will be ordering from Debenhams or MAC online in future!


----------



## banana1234 (Jan 9, 2012)

you know how sad i was about my parcel getting lost, but when i phoned up they'd run out of flamingos, well my parcel turned up today, the date on it was the 4th, its now the 9th and it has flamingo in it! YAY!

  	i may get a second robins egg tomorrow.. i better send it back, i dont want to get bad karma!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 9, 2012)

NatalieMT said:


> So I went to my local MAC today, hadn't been in ages and then sadly I got reminded why. Most of the girls at the Chester counter are so unpleasant now, all the staff used to be lovely but all the long running members of staff have left or moved to bigger stores. A girl approached me and I said the Daphne Guinness collection had caught my eye but that I'd picked up Azalea Blossom and Vintage Grape to have a look and realised I had them already as they had previously been released. She then starts with a torrent of how it's all 'totally brand new' and that whatever I had might 'be similar but not the same' and then proper looked down her nose at me so I left without saying anything more. I wish staff would get their facts right before they tell me I'm wrong. If you are going to work for a company that has a lot of repeat customers then at least do some research on each of the collections before you open your mouth and if you don't know then don't say anything at all that might be considered offensive.
> 
> I will be ordering from Debenhams or MAC online in future!


  	wow - that was really rude of her


----------



## Sweetoothj (Jan 10, 2012)

NatalieMT said:


> So I went to my local MAC today, hadn't been in ages and then sadly I got reminded why. Most of the girls at the Chester counter are so unpleasant now, all the staff used to be lovely but all the long running members of staff have left or moved to bigger stores. A girl approached me and I said the Daphne Guinness collection had caught my eye but that I'd picked up Azalea Blossom and Vintage Grape to have a look and realised I had them already as they had previously been released. She then starts with a torrent of how it's all 'totally brand new' and that whatever I had might 'be similar but not the same' and then proper looked down her nose at me so I left without saying anything more. I wish staff would get their facts right before they tell me I'm wrong. If you are going to work for a company that has a lot of repeat customers then at least do some research on each of the collections before you open your mouth and if you don't know then don't say anything at all that might be considered offensive.
> 
> I will be ordering from Debenhams or MAC online in future!


	The SA was chatting rubbish!! In that same DG collection I saw richly revered creemshene glass which I recently bought from another collection!! Sometimes I wonder how much customer training these SAs receive, not saying they should bow down and kiss the customer's feet but some common courtesy wouldn't go amiss!!


----------



## trollydolly (Jan 10, 2012)

When is the mac natural collection coming out here?


----------



## lovesongx (Jan 10, 2012)

NatalieMT said:


> So I went to my local MAC today, hadn't been in ages and then sadly I got reminded why. Most of the girls at the Chester counter are so unpleasant now, all the staff used to be lovely but all the long running members of staff have left or moved to bigger stores. A girl approached me and I said the Daphne Guinness collection had caught my eye but that I'd picked up Azalea Blossom and Vintage Grape to have a look and realised I had them already as they had previously been released. She then starts with a torrent of how it's all 'totally brand new' and that whatever I had might 'be similar but not the same' and then proper looked down her nose at me so I left without saying anything more. I wish staff would get their facts right before they tell me I'm wrong. If you are going to work for a company that has a lot of repeat customers then at least do some research on each of the collections before you open your mouth and if you don't know then don't say anything at all that might be considered offensive.
> 
> I will be ordering from Debenhams or MAC online in future!


	Spring Forecast came out last March (so less than a year ago), how can she not know that they are re-releases? Silly staff!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 10, 2012)

Actually it was 2010.  But yes, they should know, or at least if they don't, then don't be so arsy about it! I often find with SAs at counters that it's ONLY their work and they don't know about past releases (or even current ones) as well as us addicts do. However, they still shouldn't argue and tell customers off, because that's just plain rude. 



lovesongx said:


> Spring Forecast came out last March (so less than a year ago), how can she not know that they are re-releases? Silly staff!


	I keep checking all websites for the Estee Lauder teal and purple shadows, but still nothing. No Dior either. Boring. lol


----------



## Alisha1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> I keep checking all websites for the Estee Lauder teal and purple shadows, but still nothing. No Dior either. Boring. lol


	Lol I've forgotten about the eyeshadows you know! Instead I'm looking forward to Chanel and Dior spring collections *drools* Also MAC Naturally of course  Though I just remembered Tour De Fabulous will also be released next month! Need to start saving!!


----------



## lovesongx (Jan 10, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> I keep checking all websites for the Estee Lauder teal and purple shadows, but still nothing. No Dior either. Boring. lol



 	Haha time flies when you're a MAC addict!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 10, 2012)

No, not yet, because only Selfridges had the collection and I have some 500 and 750 bonus point coupons from Boots, so I want to wait until they get it. I will get both quints and the purple trio for sure. 

  	On that note, Debenhams is offering 500 bonus points if you spend over £30 which is a better offer than the Boots ones, but I have so many Debenhams points, they'll never be converted into money off at this rate.  At least I can spend the Boots points straight away.



Alisha1 said:


> Lol I've forgotten about the eyeshadows you know! Instead I'm looking forward to Chanel and Dior spring collections *drools* Also MAC Naturally of course  Though I just remembered Tour De Fabulous will also be released next month! Need to start saving!!


----------



## Alisha1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh yes the Debenhams offer is on till the 29th according to the email I got. I will definitely be buying my Dior goodies from Debenhams  I would like to get the quints but I know I would not get much use out of them so I'm sticking with both the polishes, blush and a lipstick  Do we know the actual release date for the Dior collection?


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 11, 2012)

Argh, I'm so fed up! Spend the whole day at home waiting for my new phone to arrive, then went out at 3 to pick up children and of course it came then. Best things is, I actually requested and paid for delivery BEFORE midday. I phoned UKMail and was told Orange put this as non-urgent, so hence the afternoon delivery. Tried to contact Orange, but I only managed to speak to a stupid woman who just said they don't offer specified times (erm, why did you charge me for it then?) and that she doesn't know about sales, she's "only customer service"! Bloody ridiculous. Now I have to see if they turn up tomorrow when I'm actually in.

  	Spent some of today and yesterday reorganising my stash and realising how much I own, so I'm definitely going to cut down on my spending. On that note, sadly, I just got a slip from the Royal Mail notifying me that I was charged £13 customs on a package from the US when I specifically asked the seller to mark it as gift with low value. Thanks a lot! Today has not been a good one for me.


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 11, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Argh, I'm so fed up! Spend the whole day at home waiting for my new phone to arrive, then went out at 3 to pick up children and of course it came then. Best things is, I actually requested and paid for delivery BEFORE midday. I phoned UKMail and was told Orange put this as non-urgent, so hence the afternoon delivery. Tried to contact Orange, but I only managed to speak to a stupid woman who just said they don't offer specified times (erm, why did you charge me for it then?) and that she doesn't know about sales, she's "only customer service"! Bloody ridiculous. Now I have to see if they turn up tomorrow when I'm actually in.
> 
> Spent some of today and yesterday reorganising my stash and realising how much I own, so I'm definitely going to cut down on my spending. On that note, sadly, I just got a slip from the Royal Mail notifying me that I was charged £13 customs on a package from the US when I specifically asked the seller to mark it as gift with low value. Thanks a lot! Today has not been a good one for me.


  	oh man i hate dealing with mobile phone companies!! I had deliver issues with 02 once and ended up getting a taxi to the bloody depot to collect my phone and I then got them to take the taxi charge off my next bill. I feel your pain! And the customs thing sucks too 

  	I had a pretty good day though - my naked 2 palette arrived and it is so pretty! I can't wait to have a play tomorrow!


----------



## rockin (Jan 11, 2012)

Haven't seen anything official about this, but 6inchstilettos has tweeted the following:

_Take any old lipgloss to Harvey Nichols in London on 19th Jan and get a shiny new Stila Lip Glaze in Kitten, worth £15! _


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 11, 2012)

Mine came too! I've done some quick swatches, will pop them up on my blog later.


----------



## rockin (Jan 11, 2012)

http://beautybloggingblonde.blogspot.com/2012/01/stila-makeup-amnesty.html

  	Looks like it might be true, especially since it was retweeted by gloriousbrands, who I believe were the ones who brought Stila back to the UK


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 12, 2012)

Well turns out, the seller did mark the customs form as gift and put value of $45, so I shouldn't have been charged any VAT on it. I could pursue it with the UK Border Agency, but I'm a bit afraid to do so, since the sender's name is actually the seller's name on the envelope "GRATE_BEAUTY-TECH", so it doesn't look like it's been sent by an individual and also the actual value of the item (it's the Cle de Peau Vintage Palette II) is much higher than $44.99 (more like $125, although I didn't pay that much), so if they Google it, they will see how expensive it is and I don't really want to attract any attention from the UKBA. What do you think, shall I just swallow the charge and keep quiet?


----------



## Blushbaby (Jan 12, 2012)

When is MAC Naturally out in the UK?


----------



## Alisha1 (Jan 12, 2012)

Blushbaby said:


> When is MAC Naturally out in the UK?


	The first Thursday in February


----------



## Alisha1 (Jan 12, 2012)

Oh also I went to Debenhams today and I have some release dates 

  	Chanel spring - 27th January
  	Dior Spring 16th January
  	YSL Rouge Pur Couture Glossy Satin Lip Stain - 14th February  
  	Benefit Hervana blush - 27th January (I think!) 

  	Anyhow I had a good day today  I had originally wanted to purchase Dior Electric Blue polish and Dior Ultra Violet polish from Selfridges (http://www.selfridges.com/en/Beauty/Brand-rooms/Designer/DIOR/Whats-New/Anselm-Reyle-Vernis-collection_359-84011246-SS12DIORVERNIS/) But they didn't seem to have the collection in so instead I went to Debenhams to ask when they will have the Spring collection and was told they have it but they won't display it until the 16th but the SA was nice enough to sell me what I wanted now  So I got both polishes  They're super pretty, will post pictures soon!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks a lot for this! Did you ask about the Guerlain collection by any chance?



Alisha1 said:


> The first Thursday in February


----------



## anita22 (Jan 12, 2012)

rockin said:


> Haven't seen anything official about this, but 6inchstilettos has tweeted the following:
> 
> _Take any old lipgloss to Harvey Nichols in London on 19th Jan and get a shiny new Stila Lip Glaze in Kitten, worth £15! _



 	Wow, that's pretty good!! I'm annoyed I won't be able to do this though - I will be in central London on the 16th and 18th, but not the 19th. Kitten Lip Glaze is a lovely colour and a very nice shade for spring (I have a mini one already from a Stila set).


----------



## Alisha1 (Jan 12, 2012)

Yes I did, the release date is 1st of Feb  Forgot to ask about the Givenchy collection :/ 

  	Oh also House of Fraser had the new Chanel foundation out so I asked for a match and a sample, I'm going to try it tomorrow, hopefully it's a good match!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 12, 2012)

I've been meaning to say, you can get a £5 off £20 code for Benefit with promotional Diet Coke bottles! I want the Hervana blush and Sunbeam!

  	Not sure if anything interests me from the spring Givenchy collection, I'm really trying to cut down, so will probably just stick to Dior, Guerlain, Chanel, Mac and Nars. Erm, yes, that's cutting down in my books, lol.


----------



## NatalieMT (Jan 13, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Actually it was 2010.  But yes, they should know, or at least if they don't, then don't be so arsy about it! I often find with SAs at counters that it's ONLY their work and they don't know about past releases (or even current ones) as well as us addicts do. However, they still shouldn't argue and tell customers off, because that's just plain rude.


	I don't think 2010 seems that long ago, I'm still stuck in 2011, don't want to write the date as 2012! Gone so quick! I do agree with the comment that to some staff it's just a job and it pays the bills but it's not a passion. I've lost some enthusiasm for MAC as of late but I genuinely think a lot of the collections this year look amazing.


----------



## Sweetoothj (Jan 13, 2012)

Alisha1 said:


> Yes I did, the release date is 1st of Feb  Forgot to ask about the Givenchy collection :/
> 
> Oh also House of Fraser had the *new Chanel foundation out so I asked for a match and a sample, I'm going to try it tomorrow, hopefully it's a good match!*


  	I passed by Boots today and got the Perfection Lumiere, its gorgeous on, the MUA said it goes on better with a foundation brush rather than blending with fingers, I was so happy with the results that I had to buy it! I dont think you'll be disappointed


----------



## Alisha1 (Jan 13, 2012)

I tried it today but it's a few shades too dark! I will try to get some samples next week of Beige 50 which is a shade lighter  I wear Estee Lauder Double Wear (which I love love love!) at the moment and I apply with my fingers so thats how I applied Perfection Lumiere - I'll definitely try it with a brush next time 

  	Oh that just reminded me, has anyone purchased Estee Lauders BB cream? The SPF 35 is tempting but I'm affraid it might be more of a tinted moisturiser, I need my foundation to have at least medium coverage!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 13, 2012)

i bought it today too! i absolutely love it. i had tried it out throughout last week because i was given some rather generous samples of the foundation. it lasts a long time on the skin and the coverage is perfect. and i do agree that using a brush is better than fingers. my vl aqua works better when applied with fingers but this is a very different formula


----------



## banana1234 (Jan 13, 2012)

LMD84 said:


> i bought it today too! i absolutely love it. i had tried it out throughout last week because i was given some rather generous samples of the foundation. it lasts a long time on the skin and the coverage is perfect. and i do agree that using a brush is better than fingers. my vl aqua works better when applied with fingers but this is a very different formula


 
  	how drying is it lou?


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 13, 2012)

Debenhams has the new Dior collection up! Also Clarins if anyone's interested.


----------



## anita22 (Jan 14, 2012)

NARS spring collection is up on the UK website now, in case anyone's interested. Will be in London later this week so I might pop by a counter and have quick look in person. (I'm on a bit of a no-buy mission right now though, so will have to take along plenty of willpower!)


----------



## Alisha1 (Jan 14, 2012)

anita22 said:


> NARS spring collection is up on the UK website now, in case anyone's interested. Will be in London later this week so I might pop by a counter and have quick look in person. (I'm on a bit of a no-buy mission right now though, so will have to take along plenty of willpower!)



 	I want all lip products from the NARS collection! I'm going to wait for Asos to get the collection though!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 14, 2012)

Good luck Anita! I've lost my willpower somewhere at a beauty counter years ago, lol. I am trying to be very good too, I do like the look of a few Nars items, but do I really need them? I will try to resist as much as possible.



Alisha1 said:


> I want all lip products from the NARS collection! I'm going to wait for Asos to get the collection though!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 14, 2012)

i'm not even looking at the nars collection because i know i will want some of it!!


----------



## banana1234 (Jan 14, 2012)

i'll stick to the original vitalumiere then, i may consider it in the summer when my skin isnt so dry, what colour did you get matched to?


----------



## anita22 (Jan 14, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Good luck Anita! I've lost my willpower somewhere at a beauty counter years ago, lol. I am trying to be very good too, I do like the look of a few Nars items, but do I really need them? I will try to resist as much as possible.



 	Thanks! I haven't been entirely good though, somehow since last weekend I managed to acquire the Stila Kitten All Over Shimmer duo


----------



## anita22 (Jan 14, 2012)

Alisha1 said:


> I want all lip products from the NARS collection! I'm going to wait for Asos to get the collection though!


 
  	In case you're looking for an alternative to the Dior blush, there's quite a few of the supposed "self-adjusting" blushes out now, there is one in the NARS spring collection, and Stila has their Custom Colour Blush too (link).

  	Yes, the NARS lip products do look lovely, especially Bilbao and Mexican Rose. I'm kinda tempted to get Valparaiso just because I love the city it's named after


----------



## Alisha1 (Jan 14, 2012)

anita22 said:


> In case you're looking for an alternative to the Dior blush, there's quite a few of the supposed "self-adjusting" blushes out now, there is one in the NARS spring collection, and Stila has their Custom Colour Blush too (link).
> 
> Yes, the NARS lip products do look lovely, especially Bilbao and Mexican Rose. I'm kinda tempted to get Valparaiso just because I love the city it's named after



 	Thanks! I'm skipping the Dior one now and going to check out the Stila one next time I'm in Boots! 

  	I love Bilbao and Mexicon Rose too! I just want Valparaiso because I don't have anything like it and if it turns out too vampy than I suppose I can use it as a stain  
  	I was watching Temptalias NARS video and was thinking that I could buy the trio and use it as a blush palette! 2 of the 3 look pigmented enough and the lighter shade can probably be used as a highlighter!

  	I was just looking through my stash and going through all the products I've been disappointed with, so far I have 18 which I suppose is not too bad but the money that I've wasted on them does seem bad! I'm going to try and use them though, just so it's not a complete waste of money!


----------



## anita22 (Jan 14, 2012)

Alisha1 said:


> Thanks! I'm skipping the Dior one now and going to check out the Stila one next time I'm in Boots!



 	No problem. I've swatched the Stila ones before and they are quite pigmented although I have to say I did not really see the colours change at all. Both lovely colours though, nice and bright for spring.


----------



## banana1234 (Jan 15, 2012)

how has everyone been enjoying their naked 2 palettes? i must say i didnt think i'd like it as much as i do, but i absolutely adore the colour snakebite, something about it is just perfect for me, it looks amazing on its own, all over my lid and blended at the edges, just that, and some black eyeliner on my inner rims and mascara and it looks totally polished.. i hope urban decay bring out this colour in pan form cos i'm going to run out of it soon!

  	i didnt think for one minute i would love it as much as naked 1 but i do, i hope they do a naked 3, i want to see what they come up with! i think some more matte textures and maybe some more greys would be interesting

  	i like the naked gloss but i wish they'd put an eyeliner in it instead of the brush, i liked the double one from the first palette and i've nearly finished that, i'm waiting for perversion to come to us lot in the UK


----------



## Alisha1 (Jan 15, 2012)

banana1234 said:


> how has everyone been enjoying their naked 2 palettes? i must say i didnt think i'd like it as much as i do, but i absolutely adore the colour snakebite, something about it is just perfect for me, it looks amazing on its own, all over my lid and blended at the edges, just that, and some black eyeliner on my inner rims and mascara and it looks totally polished.. i hope urban decay bring out this colour in pan form cos i'm going to run out of it soon!
> 
> i didnt think for one minute i would love it as much as naked 1 but i do, i hope they do a naked 3, i want to see what they come up with! i think *some more matte textures *and maybe some more greys would be interesting
> 
> i like the naked gloss but i wish they'd put an eyeliner in it instead of the brush, i liked the double one from the first palette and i've nearly finished that, i'm waiting for perversion to come to us lot in the UK


	If UD makes a Naked 3 with only matte/satin textures I would definitely snap it up! The reason I don't plan on purchasing Naked 2 is because it seems to contain quite a few frosts and I try to avoid frost finishes like a plague! There's only 2 mattes if I remember correctly.. but I have yet to see it in person (there's only one UD counter here unfortunately)


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 15, 2012)

Yeah, I like my Naked2 Palette, especially the right side. My favourites are Suspect, Pistol, Verve and YDK, which is actually quite funny because I'm pretty sure I'd owned them all already, makes you wonder if I actually needed it, but there you go. I quite like the gloss and not too fussed about the lack of UDPP or eyeliner, I have so many of them already anyway. At least the gloss is minty/sweet rather than the disgusting burnt caramel smelling/tasting crap that is the Pocket Rocket lipgloss. Bleugh. 



banana1234 said:


> how has everyone been enjoying their naked 2 palettes? i must say i didnt think i'd like it as much as i do, but i absolutely adore the colour snakebite, something about it is just perfect for me, it looks amazing on its own, all over my lid and blended at the edges, just that, and some black eyeliner on my inner rims and mascara and it looks totally polished.. i hope urban decay bring out this colour in pan form cos i'm going to run out of it soon!
> 
> i didnt think for one minute i would love it as much as naked 1 but i do, i hope they do a naked 3, i want to see what they come up with! i think some more matte textures and maybe some more greys would be interesting
> 
> i like the naked gloss but i wish they'd put an eyeliner in it instead of the brush, i liked the double one from the first palette and i've nearly finished that, i'm waiting for perversion to come to us lot in the UK


----------



## rockin (Jan 15, 2012)

I won't be buying the Naked 2 palette, as I think I already have enough neutrals in the original Naked palette plus my MAC shadows.  I'm definitely getting Perversion when it arrives here, though.

  	I also much prefer the minty gloss taste to the burnt caramel, which to be honest sometimes makes me feel a bit nauseous.


----------



## Alisha1 (Jan 15, 2012)

rockin said:


> I won't be buying the Naked 2 palette, as I think I already have enough neutrals in the original Naked palette plus my MAC shadows.  *I'm definitely getting Perversion when it arrives here, though.*
> 
> I also much prefer the minty gloss taste to the burnt caramel, which to be honest sometimes makes me feel a bit nauseous.


 
  	Me too! I use it and Bourban almost every day! 

  	I have one UD l/s and I absolutely hate the smell/taste of it, I can't describe it but I can't stand using the l/s even though the scent/taste goes after a few min, which is a shame as I really love the shade, I think it's called Jailbait


----------



## rockin (Jan 15, 2012)

Alisha1 said:


> Me too! I use it and Bourban almost every day!
> 
> I have one UD l/s and I absolutely hate the smell/taste of it, I can't describe it but I can't stand using the l/s even though the scent/taste goes after a few min, which is a shame as I really love the shade, I think it's called Jailbait



 	Jailbait is one of my favourite UD lipsticks, along with Hotpants and Trainwreck.  I agree they don't smell/taste so good at first, though.  I love the packaging, with the little dagger


----------



## charlotte366 (Jan 16, 2012)

I have finally fallen in love with my Naked 1 palette this weekend, I have up till now struggled finding it a bit on the warm side and struggling to make it work apart from my favourite shade sin, which i already owned and was my go to daily wash of colour. However this weekend I mixed it up a bit and have now worn the palette in 3 different ways on 3 consequtive days! It looks particularly good for a natural polished look that isn't to bold, I think I had been over using the dark shades before like buck, which pull a little orange on me, now that has become a powder eyeliner and it looks so much better!

  	I loved it so much that I was very naughty and ordered Naked 2 this weekend.

  	I am particularly enjoying virgin as a highlight - not to OTT and naked as a crease colour for work today, enough definition and the matte texture tames the look down!

  	Very happy little camper today - can't wait to actually receive naked 2, I keep drawling over Anitacska's blog photos at the momenr!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 16, 2012)

I have one UD lipstick (Naked I think?) and again I loathe the smell. I'm also not a big fan of the dagger, you can't stand the blooming thing up! Also if it broke off, you had no way of opening the lipstick.


----------



## anita22 (Jan 16, 2012)

In case anyone's interested, I bought a bottle of Diet Coke today and on the label it said you could redeem it for 5 pounds off at Benefit. Minimum purchase 20 pounds. (Sorry, no pound sign on my foreign keyboard!! lol)


----------



## Sweetoothj (Jan 16, 2012)

LMD84 said:


> i bought it today too! i absolutely love it. i had tried it out throughout last week because i was given some rather generous samples of the foundation. it lasts a long time on the skin and the coverage is perfect. and i do agree that using a brush is better than fingers. my vl aqua works better when applied with fingers but this is a very different formula


	I am so chuffed with it because the way it works with my skin undertones, it really evens out my skin even with a light coverage and I only use 1.5 pumps!! Seriously impressed with it!


----------



## Alisha1 (Jan 16, 2012)

Sweetoothj said:


> I am so chuffed with it because the way it works with my skin undertones, it really evens out my skin even with a light coverage and I only use 1.5 pumps!! Seriously impressed with it!



 	I never got a Boots booklet! The only one I have (ever got) was from before christmas and all the coupons have expired!


----------



## Alisha1 (Jan 16, 2012)

Oh also forgot to say I got another Chanel Perfection Lumiere foundation sample in a lighter shade so I hope it matches! Can't try it out in the next few days though as I woke up today to a red blotchy goose-bumpy looky face :/ Thank goodness my EL Double Wear foundation covered it all up but I think I'm going to lay off the makeup for the next few days if it continues!


----------



## banana1234 (Jan 16, 2012)

Alisha1 said:


> I never got a Boots booklet! The only one I have (ever got) was from before christmas and all the coupons have expired!



 	you should have got one last week, or the week before, contact boots customer service


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 16, 2012)

You got really good vouchers. I got two 500 points if you spend over £50 and a 750 points if you spend over £75 online, and I think a double points one. If it was up online, I'd order and then get the rest at the counter, but it's not, so I think I will just go to the counter tomorrow.



Sweetoothj said:


> I am so chuffed with it because the way it works with my skin undertones, it really evens out my skin even with a light coverage and I only use 1.5 pumps!! Seriously impressed with it!


  	I saw the Clarins collection today and I really like Poppy Red lipstick and Pomegranate lipgloss, I might just get those as well as the Dior stuff.

  	I've noticed that the teal EL Cyber eyeshadow is back in stock on the EL website but now the lilac one is showing as sold out. I would get the teal, but not at £3.95 postage cost, thank you. I asked in my local little Debenhams today and the lady said she was pretty sure she wasn't geting any more in, she never had the teal and lilac ones, so I don't know if I'll ever get my hands on them. I really don't understand how this is good for EL.

  	Have you seen the news about the Vera Neumann collection on the Early Buzz thread? So pretty!


----------



## rockin (Jan 16, 2012)

I've never had a voucher for bonus points online.  This time I got 2 £3.50 worth of points when you spend £35 or more instore vouchers, 200 points when you buy Soap & Glory cosmetics , the usual double points voucher and £2 off any Sally Hansen Nail Treatment product.  I prefer the special 8 or 10 points per £ days instore, where there's no minimum spend requirement


----------



## Alisha1 (Jan 16, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Have you seen the news about the Vera Neumann collection on the Early Buzz thread? So pretty!


	I just searched for the Vera Neumann collection - looks like it has potential! I'm actually really looking forward to a few releases from MAC this year, I just hope they have a collaboration and they release special packaging goodies! At first I wasn't bothered about special packaging but I guess I'm just remembering the Wonder Woman collection which was released this time last year!  

  	Oh also I wore Chanel Dragon RAL outside for the first time today! Well I sheered it out but it still was a very intense! I put some gloss on top and it looked okay  Definitely will be wearing it again!


----------



## Sweetoothj (Jan 16, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Have you seen the news about the Vera Neumann collection on the Early Buzz thread? So pretty!



 	Oh no!! I saw both of those in stock online the latter part of last week and remembered what you said about postage so didn't say anything!! So sorry!! I'll keep a look out and keep asking at the counters near me x


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 17, 2012)

Oh bummer.  If you buy two it's free postage. Never mind.



Sweetoothj said:


> Oh no!! I saw both of those in stock online the latter part of last week and remembered what you said about postage so didn't say anything!! So sorry!! I'll keep a look out and keep asking at the counters near me x


----------



## rockin (Jan 17, 2012)

I've just been on the phone to MAC about the replacement Party Parrot they were supposed to be sending me.  The Flamingo I ordered the same day arrived several days ago.  She checked the records and said that Party Parrot was out of stock and a refund was authorised on the 13th   Why did they tell me they had it in stock, then??

  	The lady I spoke to told me that Morange was the only Iris Apfel lipstick left, and I told her it was probably because of it being a permanent colour that many people already had, or they decided to get the LE lipsticks first.  She was totally unaware that Morange was a permanent colour or had ever been out before.    told She was also unaware that the blush ombres had ever been out before as well as the blonde and redhead MSFs and was very surprised when I told her what collection they had been in before.  Naturally is definitely scheduled for February, by the way.

  	I told her that Ripe Peach was the blush ombre that lots of people were hoping for a repromote of, and she said she would pass that on.


----------



## anita22 (Jan 17, 2012)

SpaceNK appear to have updated their sale, there are lots of lovely sets going for half price including last year's Laura Mercier Silk Road palette for spring (my favourite palette of 2011) if anyone's interested.

  	Just realised that the NARS spring collection seems to be online only at the moment (at least according to the email that came from them today), so I guess I won't be swatching it when I go to London tomorrow after all :-(


----------



## rockin (Jan 17, 2012)

According to britishbeautyblogger's blog, Revlon Lip Butters are due to launch here in the UK on 14th March


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 17, 2012)

I went to Boots to get my Dior bits today, ended up getting the two quints and the purple trio. I also picked up the Clarins Poppy Red lipstick and Grenadine lipgloss. I got around £16 worth of points in the end I think. 

  	I asked at every EL counter, but no teal and lilac.  Apparently the collection is only out until the 28th. EL did post this on their Facebook page, so maybe there's still hope: "Hi Anita, thanks for your comment and apologies that you haven't been able to get hold of these shades. We have been experiencing delays with the shipments of certain shades in the collection which has meant not all customers can purchase. *We can assure you that more stock is on its way and thank you for your patience.* Please email us at the dedicated email address: [email protected] if you'd like to discuss further. Thanks again and have a lovely evening."

  	On that note, I was writing my review on the few Kiko bits I got in October and checked the Kiko website for prices, etc., and I noticed they have a sale on. They also have eyeshadows similar to the EL Cyber Eyes, called Water Shadows, they're currently half price, so I ordered a few, and they have both a purple and teal one, I'll be interested to see what they're like. I'm happy with the things I got from them before and I know Nazia loves them too, so hopefully they're good.  

  	Night night! x


----------



## Alisha1 (Jan 18, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> I went to Boots to get my Dior bits today, ended up getting the two quints and the purple trio. I also picked up the Clarins Poppy Red lipstick and Grenadine lipgloss. I got around £16 worth of points in the end I think.
> 
> I asked at every EL counter, but no teal and lilac.  Apparently the collection is only out until the 28th. EL did post this on their Facebook page, so maybe there's still hope: "Hi Anita, thanks for your comment and apologies that you haven't been able to get hold of these shades. We have been experiencing delays with the shipments of certain shades in the collection which has meant not all customers can purchase. *We can assure you that more stock is on its way and thank you for your patience.* Please email us at the dedicated email address: [email protected] if you'd like to discuss further. Thanks again and have a lovely evening."
> 
> ...



 	Fingers crossed EL restock both shadows! Let us know how you get on with the Dior eyeshadow palettes, I read Temptalia's review on one of the quints and I was so close to cave! But I really don't think the shades will work on me, I may consider the green trio though


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 18, 2012)

I don't know if I'll be able to ruin the design on those gorgeous Dior quints anytime soon, lol, but we'll see. Have you swatched the green trio in person? I didn't like that, it seemed very sheer and not at all pigmented. I do love the purple one though.



Alisha1 said:


> Fingers crossed EL restock both shadows! Let us know how you get on with the Dior eyeshadow palettes, I read Temptalia's review on one of the quints and I was so close to cave! But I really don't think the shades will work on me, I may consider the green trio though


	Oh bummer, I've already reached my monthly budget I set out for myself for this year and it's only the 18th.  I haven't even bought that much yet, well, not that much by my standards anyway. Ugh, but I really need to slow down and try to actually use up some things. I've put myself on a perfume no buy until I use up at least 5 (I have nearly 50 bottles, mostly unused), and I'm trying to really restrict the number of nail polishes, eyeliners, mascaras, lipglosses and lipsticks too. But when it comes to gorgeous eyeshadows like EL and Dior, and the Mac mineralize ones, I just can't resist.


----------



## banana1234 (Jan 18, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Oh bummer, I've already reached my monthly budget I set out for myself for this year and it's only the 18th.  I haven't even bought that much yet, well, not that much by my standards anyway. Ugh, but I really need to slow down and try to actually use up some things. I've put myself on a perfume no buy until I use up at least 5 (I have nearly 50 bottles, mostly unused), and I'm trying to really restrict the number of nail polishes, eyeliners, mascaras, lipglosses and lipsticks too. But when it comes to gorgeous eyeshadows like EL and Dior, and the Mac mineralize ones, I just can't resist.


	how are you finding the dior green quint?
  	i love the look of it but i dont know how much i'd use it


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 18, 2012)

As I said, I haven't used it yet, it's too pretty, lol. Plus I only just bought it yesterday.



banana1234 said:


> how are you finding the dior green quint? 		 			i love the look of it but i dont know how much i'd use it


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 18, 2012)

rockin said:


> According to britishbeautyblogger's blog, Revlon Lip Butters are due to launch here in the UK on 14th March



 	which i am super excited for btw!!


----------



## banana1234 (Jan 18, 2012)

silly me, i read that but i'm so burnt out from work today i obviously didnt take any of it in!

	make sure to post some looks on you blog with it!


----------



## Alisha1 (Jan 18, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Oh bummer, I've already reached my monthly budget I set out for myself for this year and it's only the 18th.  I haven't even bought that much yet, well, not that much by my standards anyway. Ugh, but I really need to slow down and try to actually use up some things. I've put myself on a perfume no buy until I use up at least 5 (I have nearly 50 bottles, mostly unused), and I'm trying to really restrict the number of nail polishes, eyeliners, mascaras, lipglosses and lipsticks too. But when it comes to gorgeous eyeshadows like EL and Dior, and the Mac mineralize ones, I just can't resist.


	I love the roses pattern on the Dior quints (it's the main reason I want one! lol) I haven't swatched the green one in person, I only swatched one of he clutches which seem sheer and just not worth the money imo

  	Did you not get the polishes? I absolutely love the colours! And of course the Dior polish formula is one of the better ones I've come across


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 19, 2012)

Yeah, the clutches are both very sheer, so I didn't get those. I also didn't get the nail polishes, to me they're not that special, plus I have bought over 50 polishes in the past few months, so I'd better stop anyway. 



Alisha1 said:


> I love the roses pattern on the Dior quints (it's the main reason I want one! lol) I haven't swatched the green one in person, I only swatched one of he clutches which seem sheer and just not worth the money imo
> Did you not get the polishes? I absolutely love the colours! And of course the Dior polish formula is one of the better ones I've come across


----------



## Anna x (Jan 19, 2012)

is it only naturally thats coming out in febuary then? i was really hoping for s3c3


----------



## rockin (Jan 19, 2012)

I just asked Urban Decay on Twitter about the 24/7 Perversion pencil, and they told me it will be available in the UK in early February - yay!


----------



## Alisha1 (Jan 19, 2012)

rockin said:


> I just asked Urban Decay on Twitter about the 24/7 Perversion pencil, and they told me it will be available in the UK in early February - yay!



 	Yay! So glad UD are making it perm


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 19, 2012)

I actually don't want much from S3C3, maybe a lipstick or two. But I want all the MES and mineralize blushes from Naturally, and pretty much everything from the Vera collection.



Alisha1 said:


> Yay! So glad UD are making it perm


----------



## Alisha1 (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm not going to look at the MES! I'm really excited about the MB from Naturally though so can't wait for those! I'm not getting alot though as Chanel Spring is coming out just before so I won't be able to afford everything I wanted. Le sigh


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 20, 2012)

Alisha1 said:


> I'm not going to look at the MES! I'm really excited about the MB from Naturally though so can't wait for those! I'm not getting alot though as Chanel Spring is coming out just before so I won't be able to afford everything I wanted. Le sigh


  	i shall only be getting the blush from the chanel spring collection. it looks so pretty!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 20, 2012)

Yeah, the Chanel spring blush is really pretty, I'll definitely get that. I also want the eyeshadow quad, and possibly a lipstick or two. I think that's all I wanted. I also want to get a few things from nars and of course there's still the Guerlain spring collection. I do want a lot from that. I did manage to snap up a Noir G de Guerlain (the new refillable mascara) for £12.50 incl postage on eBay, so that will be reviewed on my blog tomorrow. I have to say it's lovely but no way it's worth £35.

  	I'm trying to stick to a no-buy until the end of January as I've already exceeded the monthly budget I've set for myself for this year, and although there isn't even anything I want immediately, I still feel like wanting to buy stuff - crazy! It's only been 3 days since my last order too, so not exactly long, lol.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 20, 2012)

Just occured to me, are we getting Tour de Fabulous in the UK and if so, will it be February? Anyone know?


----------



## Alisha1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Just occured to me, are we getting Tour de Fabulous in the UK and if so, will it be February? Anyone know?


	I think it will be out in Feb! And I think I will have to skip as I completely forgot about it and I can't afford it with Chanel Spring and Naturally collection coming out so close to each other!


----------



## banana1234 (Jan 20, 2012)

when does the guerlain powder that looks like a flower come out?


----------



## Alisha1 (Jan 20, 2012)

banana1234 said:


> when does the guerlain powder that looks like a flower come out?



 	1st of February


----------



## banana1234 (Jan 21, 2012)

Alisha1 said:


> 1st of February



 	thank you! i cant wait!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 21, 2012)

i think we will get the mac gloss collection in march rather than this month... i think that's what i was told anyway


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 21, 2012)

Oh is that so? Why the delay I wonder? The US had it ages ago.

  	Also, do you know if the Vera collection will be online only for us? I keep wondering about it as the designer collaborations tend to be online only (okay, except for Daphne). I just don't want to miss out on it, I really want the powders and the pigment stacks. 



LMD84 said:


> i think we will get the mac gloss collection in march rather than this month... i think that's what i was told anyway


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 22, 2012)

yeah i'm not sure why there could be a delay with the glosses.... weird. maybe it really will come next month but don't be shocked if they don't. i'm limiting myself to only one gloss anyways. 

  	and vera could well be online only for us - i haven't heard for sure yet though but as soon as i do i will let you know. i want a piggie stack and a blush... as well as glosses! i think i will be spending more on vera than on shop shop shop!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks Lou! I'll definitely spend more on Vera than Shop shop shop, I don't really want anything other than maybe a lipstick or two from SSS. I have identified 5 glosses that I like from Tour de Fabulous, but I really don't need that many to be honest.


----------



## MichaelaLou (Jan 22, 2012)

Does anybody know if Chanel kensington is coming out here?


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 22, 2012)

That came out ages ago. It was a Harrods exclusive: 3 lipsticks, one glossimer and Brompton Road blush. I think I got mine sometime in the autumn.



MichaelaLou said:


> Does anybody know if Chanel kensington is coming out here?


----------



## MichaelaLou (Jan 22, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> That came out ages ago. It was a Harrods exclusive: 3 lipsticks, one glossimer and Brompton Road blush. I think I got mine sometime in the autumn.


  Bummer.    Can't even find any on eBay.  It's still on the Chanel us site to order but not uk.


----------



## fleur de lis (Jan 22, 2012)

MichaelaLou said:


> Can't even find any on eBay. It's still on the Chanel us site to order but not uk.


	I'm looking for these lipsticks too. Does anyone know if they are still available in Harrods?


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 22, 2012)

You can give them a call, if  they are, you can order them over the phone.



fleur de lis said:


> I'm looking for these lipsticks too. Does anyone know if they are still available in Harrods?


----------



## Alisha1 (Jan 23, 2012)

I've been using my sample of Perfection Lumiere for the past few days and I like it but I'm not sure I love it, especially for the price :/ My HG Estee Lauder Double wear is £10 cheaper for the same amount of product! I think it will be great fr summer though cause it feels uber light 

  	Anywho has anyone been lucky enough to catch an early glimpse of the Chanel spring collection? I went to every counter over the weekend but had no luck! *Impatient*


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 23, 2012)

I haven't been near a Chanel counter for over a week.  When is the collection coming out, Thursday or Friday?



Alisha1 said:


> I've been using my sample of Perfection Lumiere for the past few days and I like it but I'm not sure I love it, especially for the price :/ My HG Estee Lauder Double wear is £10 cheaper for the same amount of product! I think it will be great fr summer though cause it feels uber light
> 
> Anywho has anyone been lucky enough to catch an early glimpse of the Chanel spring collection? I went to every counter over the weekend but had no luck! *Impatient*


----------



## sosdrielle (Jan 23, 2012)

It was supposed to be the 27th (Friday) here, but they released it a week early in Brown Thomas, probably a mini-exclusive or something. Not out in debenhams yet, not that I've seen anyway/


----------



## Alisha1 (Jan 23, 2012)

The release date is this Friday  I need to cut down my list!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks.  I'll go to the counter and swatch everything, then I'll order from Boots online as I have a 750 point voucher if I spend over £75 which is not hard with Chanel.

  	What's on your list? I'm thinking definitely the blush, probably the eyeshadow quad and maybe a lipstick or two. I need to have a look at them first, although I vaguely recall really liking one when I saw T's swatches.



sosdrielle said:


> It was supposed to be the 27th (Friday) here, but they released it a week early in Brown Thomas, probably a mini-exclusive or something. Not out in debenhams yet, not that I've seen anyway/


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 24, 2012)

Finally, I've managed to order the teal and lilac Estee Lauder Cyber Eyes eyeshadows from the EL website (in case anyone else wants them, hurry!). I asked everywhere, checked every website pretty much every day, had my name down at 4 counters, and they were never available. Finally, I got them, yippeee!  (Well, of course they still need to be delivered, but you know...)


----------



## Alisha1 (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm only getting the blush and June and April nail polishes this friday. I have to see everything else in person but I'm only getting what I know will sell out super fast first! 

  	I rang Boots and they were kind enough to send me a voucher booklet but none of the vouchers are worth it compared to Debenhams 500 points with purchases over £30 (I never received a 750 points voucher)

  	Also I went to Debenhams over the weekend and saw a duo of UD Eyeshadow Primer Potion Original/Sin for £22 so I snapped it up! Great value as both of them are full size


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm not bothering with the nail polishes, they're not that special to me. I prefer cheaper brans like Zoya, OPI and China Glaze anyway. But the blush is a MUST!

  	Just to let you all know, I've finally got around to sorting through all my pigments and I have another 17 for sale. Before I put them up on my blog, I thought I'd let you know in case anyone wants them. I have the following: New Fixation, Follow Your Fancy, Prtylicious, Madly Personal, Kelly Green, Moonlight Night, Emerald Dusk, The Family Crest, Starless Night, Blue Storm, Pink Pearl, Steel Blue, Chartreuse, Old Gold, Gold Stroke, Lithe, Mauvement. All of them are new jars, most are 2/3 to 3/4 full, some even more than that, Mauvement is BNIB. Prices between £10 and £15. Pm me if you're interested in any of them.


----------



## anita22 (Jan 24, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Finally, I've managed to order the teal and lilac Estee Lauder Cyber Eyes eyeshadows from the EL website (in case anyone else wants them, hurry!). I asked everywhere, checked every website pretty much every day, had my name down at 4 counters, and they were never available. Finally, I got them, yippeee!  (Well, of course they still need to be delivered, but you know...)



 	Hooray, I'm glad you finally managed to track them down!!


----------



## anita22 (Jan 24, 2012)

I finally managed to stop by Selfridges to see if they had the NARS spring collection in yet, unfortunately they did not. Also my willpower totally broke down and I bought a Bobbi Brown lipstick (Creamy lipcolor in Burnt Sugar) and lipgloss (High Shimmer Gloss in Naked Plum). They've been on my wishlist for ages, and as I'm moving somewhere where BB is completely overpriced I cracked...! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh well, they are both lovely nudes so I will get a lot of wear from them at least.


----------



## Eleentje (Jan 24, 2012)

Anita, let me know how much you want for Emerald Dusk! I'll take it off ya.

  	Phewwww, finally got around to post on Specktra, as everything has been so hectic for the past few weeks.
  	Ladies who were at the meet, it was a great pleasure! I must apologize that at times I seemed to be a bit out of it, as I was still tired after a week long of partying with my friends!
  	I've caught the "must have the hard to track Cyber eyes e.s" bug from you, Anita, LOL  So looks like I need to get ordering on EL website pronto. We are not even getting those here, it seems. At least, none of the Dutch blogs mention even one word about them :S I was hoping I could get my paws on them at DF, but alas.

  	Have you seen Debenhams 10% off beauty deal?  Although you do have to get your hands on Daily Mail to get the code :S


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 24, 2012)

how is everybody doing? i am getting excited about the chanel spring collection being released on friday. even though i am only buying the blush!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 24, 2012)

Just checked Martin Lewis's (Money Saving Expert) website and the 10% off beauty at Debenhams code is *RX37*. Valid until Friday 10th February. There's also a 20% code for other things and that's *TH96*.

  	Thanks for letting us know, I was completely unaware of this. 

  	The EL cyber eyes are still up on the EL website, although now the green, pink and copper are showing as sold out, but the teal and lilac are in stock.

  	On that note, I received my Kiko order today and I got 4 of their Water Shadows that remind me of the EL and Tesco ones, I haven't swatched them yet, want to take pictures for my blog first. Unfortunately they managed to mess up the otder and sent me a purple ones instead of a taupe (I ordered a purple one as well, so now I have two and no taupe). As they're based in Italy, the order came from Italy, so not sure how the exchange is gonna go. They don't have any phone numbers, just e-mail, but hopefully they'll get back to me soon.



Eleentje said:


> Anita, let me know how much you want for Emerald Dusk! I'll take it off ya.
> 
> Phewwww, finally got around to post on Specktra, as everything has been so hectic for the past few weeks.
> Ladies who were at the meet, it was a great pleasure! I must apologize that at times I seemed to be a bit out of it, as I was still tired after a week long of partying with my friends!
> ...


----------



## banana1234 (Jan 24, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Finally, I've managed to order the teal and lilac Estee Lauder Cyber Eyes eyeshadows from the EL website (in case anyone else wants them, hurry!). I asked everywhere, checked every website pretty much every day, had my name down at 4 counters, and they were never available. Finally, I got them, yippeee!  (Well, of course they still need to be delivered, but you know...)



 	me too! thanks for letting us know, i finally got them, just annoyed i couldnt get them with my boots staff discount! grr!


----------



## nazia (Jan 24, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Finally, I've managed to order the teal and lilac Estee Lauder Cyber Eyes eyeshadows from the EL website (in case anyone else wants them, hurry!). I asked everywhere, checked every website pretty much every day, had my name down at 4 counters, and they were never available. Finally, I got them, yippeee!  (Well, of course they still need to be delivered, but you know...)



 	I was so sure I'd be able to skip these, but then I absentmindedly swatched them and suddenly I HAD to have the Green. Lol. So it found it's way home with me. They just glimmer so beautifully!

  	I also LOVE the new lip products in the Clarins Spring Collection - they're seriously nice. I've already got 2 of the new glosses and the pink liquid blush. I'll review them soon.

  	What collections are we waiting on now then? When are they all out?


----------



## rockin (Jan 24, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Finally, I've managed to order the teal and lilac Estee Lauder Cyber Eyes eyeshadows from the EL website (in case anyone else wants them, hurry!). I asked everywhere, checked every website pretty much every day, had my name down at 4 counters, and they were never available. Finally, I got them, yippeee!  (Well, of course they still need to be delivered, but you know...)



 	Thank you!  I've now ordered some too   I know Boots said they would hold a lilac for me when they eventually come in, but I didn't want to take the risk that they didn't get any at all.  I'm sure they won't have any problem selling it if it does come in.  I'm not much of a blue, green or teal wearer, so I opted for lilac and silver


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 24, 2012)

Yay, for everyone getting the EL eyeshadows! 

  	I also got a couple of things from Clarins, the new gloss in Pomegranate and the lipstick in Poppy Red I think it's called. I wasn't even planning to, just had to once I swatched them. 

  	I have just seen pictures of the Bobbi Brown collection, I want both shimmer bricks. 



nazia said:


> Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *rockin*
> 
> 
> Thank you!  I've now ordered some too   I know Boots said they would hold a lilac for me when they eventually come in, but I didn't want to take the risk that they didn't get any at all.  I'm sure they won't have any problem selling it if it does come in.  I'm not much of a blue, green or teal wearer, so I opted for lilac and silver


----------



## banana1234 (Jan 24, 2012)

hehehe, that's so true, ive pruposely run away from the cosmetics counters lately


----------



## nazia (Jan 24, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> I had my name put on 4 different lists (HoF, John Lewis, Boots, Bentalls) and so far I haven't heard from any of them. The lady in my Debenhams saod she's not getting any more and she never had the purple and teal ones at all. I was also told the collection was only out until the 28th. I'm excited about the Topaz highlighter coming out in February. Hope there isn't such a drama about it though, I can't be doing with that again. It's like Mac, starting to not want to bother.


	Yes, that's how I felt! Although I swatched in John Lewis and I rarely buy makeup in there because there's no incentive for me (despite having the most wonderful salesguy on the Dior counter!) so I came home with my head full of Clarins and guess what? On Escentual.com they have Clarins on for a reduced price! It's a pretty decent discount too. They also had the speediest delivery - I ordered at 4pm and received my order the next morning!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 24, 2012)

Oh wow, that's a great discount! I don't think I've ever heard of that website.

  	Did you get any Dior lipsticks in the end?


----------



## Alisha1 (Jan 24, 2012)

I always feel bad when I do that cause the Chanel SA and Dior SA are sooo nice! But yeah I'd rather buy from Debenhams or Boots as I can collect points! I've only bought 2 makeup products from John Lewis last year!


----------



## nazia (Jan 24, 2012)

Alisha1 said:


> I always feel bad when I do that cause the Chanel SA and Dior SA are sooo nice! But yeah I'd rather buy from Debenhams or Boots as I can collect points! I've only bought 2 makeup products from John Lewis last year!


	That's how I feel! This time I only went in to see if they still had the Dior Xmas collection out, as I wanted a red lipstick. Not only did they have it, the lovely salesguy set me up with a mirror and a lip brush to try all the shades I was interested in.
  	He was giving another young lady a makeover at the same time. Then he admired my nail polish as I was handing him the mirror back, I told him he'd liked my polish the last time I came in and next thing you know he's giving me samples and his number, telling me to come in all the time! He was just so lovely - I LOVE good customer service. An odd thing to love but cosmetic shopping means you can come across some seriously snooty salespeople.

  	Well...that was an essay. I'm sorry!


----------



## Eleentje (Jan 25, 2012)

Placed my order on EL, and luckily could pay by PayPal. Hopefully they don't check PayPal billing address as long as the shipping address is in the uk. And massive thanks for Debenhams discount code. Off to order the rest of the stuff I wanted.


----------



## Alisha1 (Jan 25, 2012)

What did you get from Clarins? I want Papaya gloss but I'm trying not to give in as I want so much from Chanel!

  	I know I love it when I get served by nice SA, it just makes you want to buy more, I really don't understand why some SA give such terrible service especially considering there's more chance of them getting a sale if they are a little nicer!


----------



## Eleentje (Jan 25, 2012)

Probably cos they have a fixed wage, rather than work on a commission, like US SA's do?


----------



## Alisha1 (Jan 25, 2012)

Eleentje said:


> Probably cos they have a fixed wage, rather than work on a commission, like US SA's do?



 	Maybe I remember applying for a job at a Benefit counter and being told they receive a fixed wage plus 2% commission on everything they sell, I'm sure it varies from counter to counter though


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 25, 2012)

Has anyone seen the No 7 spring collection yet? I walked past Boots today with my girls and I saw it was out, but didn't have time to go in. I'll pop in tomorrow to check it out.


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 25, 2012)

Alisha1 said:


> Maybe I remember applying for a job at a Benefit counter and being told they receive a fixed wage plus 2% commission on everything they sell, I'm sure it varies from counter to counter though


	yeah i have spoken to various mua's in the uk and most do seem to get some kind of comission or bonus. if they don't they tend to have contests where if they sell certain things they get some extra money.


----------



## banana1234 (Jan 25, 2012)

went to chanel today to get matched for the vitalumiere aqua,  got matched to b10, but they'd run out, grr, i have a gift card for HoF so i'll have to go back another day! *sigh*


----------



## anita22 (Jan 25, 2012)

Eleentje said:


> Probably cos they have a fixed wage, rather than work on a commission, like US SA's do?


  	I think at some counters here they definitely have sales targets of some sort to hit even if they are not necessarily paid on commission. It always amuses me at my local Bobbi Brown counter that theyalways have a sheet taped up behind the which has the title "Bobbi Bingo" and usually lists various new LE products, so I'm guessing they must have sales goals they have to meet for new product launches. I always wonder if they end up pushing certain products over others just to make sure they hit target, but on the other hand I've never had anything but fabulous service from that particular counter.


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 25, 2012)

banana1234 said:


> went to chanel today to get matched for the vitalumiere aqua,  got matched to b10, but they'd run out, grr, i have a gift card for HoF so i'll have to go back another day! *sigh*



 	that's the shade i am in the aqua one! sorry they were sold out though! booo!


----------



## rockin (Jan 25, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Has anyone seen the No 7 spring collection yet? I walked past Boots today with my girls and I saw it was out, but didn't have time to go in. I'll pop in tomorrow to check it out.



 	Yes, I popped into Boots on my way home from my dance class.  For once, I left the lipsticks, as I felt I didn't need them what with all the MAC lippies I've bought lately.  The cream blushes were very easy to swatch and blend on the back of my hand, and are very pretty too.  With some of No7's other cream blushes I've found them to be rather dry and difficult to blend properly.

  	The highlighter is very soft and pretty and reminds me very much of the Gardenia thing I've seen pictures of, with what looks to be a very similar finish, and funny enough petal like curves on it too.  It' doesn't look as pink as the pictures I've seen of the Gardenia one, though - more peachy.

  	I'm not keen on the eyeshadow palette though. I'm not keen on ones with pictures - I prefer the colours to be separate so they are easier to get at.  It has a flower design.

  	The blushes are £10 each and the highlighter and eyeshadow palettes are £13 each, but they are currently on 3 for 2.  I can't remember how much the lipsticks are.

  	Soap & Glory have their new lip balms out too, in pretty tins, at £5 each, in Sweet Coconut, Juicy Peach and Chocolate Cherry.  Sadly these are not on 3 for 2 at the moment.


----------



## rockin (Jan 25, 2012)

Just had an email to say my Estee Lauder order has been dispatched  They use Yodel


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 25, 2012)

Me too!  Can't wait to receive it!



rockin said:


> Just had an email to say my Estee Lauder order has been dispatched  They use Yodel


	I'm still waiting for Kiko to get back to me about the mix up with the water shadows, they have now asked for a photo to show what I received. There's no phone number to call either. Oh dear. The shadows are nice though, not quite EL, but similar to the Tesco ones I got. I actually went to Tesco today and wanted to pick up some more, but they only had 2 other shades and they were 3 for 2, so I decided to wait until they have all 3 in stock (hopefully).


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 25, 2012)

Cheers for this Dawn! I might get the highlighter especially if it's peachier than the Guerlain one, which is lovely, but different shade. I want to check out the lipsticks too, but we'll see. I have two £5 No7 vouchers, so I might treat myself to two things, or 3 and make use of the 3 for 2 offer.



rockin said:


> Yes, I popped into Boots on my way home from my dance class.  For once, I left the lipsticks, as I felt I didn't need them what with all the MAC lippies I've bought lately.  The cream blushes were very easy to swatch and blend on the back of my hand, and are very pretty too.  With some of No7's other cream blushes I've found them to be rather dry and difficult to blend properly.
> 
> The highlighter is very soft and pretty and reminds me very much of the Gardenia thing I've seen pictures of, with what looks to be a very similar finish, and funny enough petal like curves on it too.  It' doesn't look as pink as the pictures I've seen of the Gardenia one, though - more peachy.
> 
> ...


----------



## rockin (Jan 25, 2012)

Early Bird is back in stock on the MAC website


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 26, 2012)

Meh, the No7 collection is really not that interesting. The highlighter is nothing like the Guerlain one (I wish) and the rest is just meh. Maybe the cream blushes are nice, but I don't do cream blushes. So I didn't get anything in the end. Good for me, lol.


----------



## rockin (Jan 26, 2012)

Oh well, money saved!  I've not seen the Guerlain one in person, so was only going off photographs and they seemed to have a very similar sheen



  	My EL package has arrived - love the eyeshadows, especially the lilac.  I also got a free 'Beautiful' perfume sample, which has an old-fashioned, almost soapy smell.  I remember smelling something like that in the 70s!.  My free mascara is the Double Wear Zero-Smudge Curling Mascara.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 26, 2012)

Mine hasn't come yet. I don't like EL fragrances, so I didn't ask for one, I asked for the serum and the mascara sample instead. 

  	I'm trying to be very good and not buying too much stuff, unless something is very unique or very pretty.  On that note, my OPI Save Me nail polish has just come in the post, it is so pretty! 



rockin said:


> Oh well, money saved!  I've not seen the Guerlain one in person, so was only going off photographs and they seemed to have a very similar sheen
> 
> 
> 
> My EL package has arrived - love the eyeshadows, especially the lilac.  I also got a free 'Beautiful' perfume sample, which has an old-fashioned, almost soapy smell.  I remember smelling something like that in the 70s!.  My free mascara is the Double Wear Zero-Smudge Curling Mascara.


----------



## Alisha1 (Jan 26, 2012)

I went Debenhams today and they had the Chanel spring collection out! I spent wayy more than I was supposed to as I bought Flirt Rouge Coco Shine (my first one!), Paradis Rouge Coco and Horizon blush which I love! I would have got alot more if I could but I had to stick with just 3 items mainly because the blush was so expensive! £46!! 

  	I'm going to wait until after MAC Naturally collection is out to get my 2nd haul. I want Chalys Rouge Coco, Superstition Rouge Coco, April n/p and maybe June. I swatched Tigerlily e/s and I'm not sure it will work on me! 

  	Also the Guerlain Spring collection was out in HoF but I didn't have time to swatch anything!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 26, 2012)

Ooh, so exciting! 

  	My EL order came, can't believe I finally have the teal and lilac eyeshadows. 

  	I'm still waiting for Kiko to get back to me, their customer service is shit, I would discourage everyone from ordering from their website. 



Alisha1 said:


> I went Debenhams today and they had the Chanel spring collection out! I spent wayy more than I was supposed to as I bought Flirt Rouge Coco Shine (my first one!), Paradis Rouge Coco and Horizon blush which I love! I would have got alot more if I could but I had to stick with just 3 items mainly because the blush was so expensive! £46!!
> 
> I'm going to wait until after MAC Naturally collection is out to get my 2nd haul. I want Chalys Rouge Coco, Superstition Rouge Coco, April n/p and maybe June. I swatched Tigerlily e/s and I'm not sure it will work on me!
> 
> Also the Guerlain Spring collection was out in HoF but I didn't have time to swatch anything!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 26, 2012)

Alisha1 said:


> I went Debenhams today and they had the Chanel spring collection out! I spent wayy more than I was supposed to as I bought Flirt Rouge Coco Shine (my first one!), Paradis Rouge Coco and Horizon blush which I love! I would have got alot more if I could but I had to stick with just 3 items mainly because the blush was so expensive! £46!!
> 
> I'm going to wait until after MAC Naturally collection is out to get my 2nd haul. I want Chalys Rouge Coco, Superstition Rouge Coco, April n/p and maybe June. I swatched Tigerlily e/s and I'm not sure it will work on me!
> 
> Also the Guerlain Spring collection was out in HoF but I didn't have time to swatch anything!


  	wow that is one expensive blush! however i shall be buying it tomorrow morning


----------



## Eleentje (Jan 26, 2012)

No sign of my EL order being processed yet.
  	I might have cancel and just order it all from Boots.
	They seem to have all the colours now.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 26, 2012)

DON'T DO IT!!! The Boots website has had the teal and lilac up for ages now (I know, had been checking), but once you try to put them in your basket, they're showing as sold out/out of stock. Maybe try contacting EL about your order?



Eleentje said:


> They seem to have all the colours now.


----------



## Eleentje (Jan 26, 2012)

I didn't realize that EL doesn't send out shipment confirmations. I've just checked my account, and looks like the parcel was handed over to Yodel.
  	Fingers crossed they'll try to deliver tomorrow, so that my sis can receive the package before she leaves....
  	That's really lame of Boots then, I hate when things like that happen :/


----------



## Alisha1 (Jan 26, 2012)

Eleentje said:


> I didn't realize that EL doesn't send out shipment confirmations. I've just checked my account, and looks like the parcel was handed over to Yodel.
> Fingers crossed they'll try to deliver tomorrow, so that my sis can receive the package before she leaves....
> That's really lame of Boots then, I hate when things like that happen :/


	Hope your package arrives tomorrow!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 26, 2012)

Alisha1 said:


> Hope your package arrives tomorrow!


	how big is the blush? i haven't had a chanel one before! is it like the mac blushes or nars perhaps?


----------



## Alisha1 (Jan 26, 2012)

Oh also I forgot to say! The SA was really nice at Chanel and she showed me the colour chart for the summer collection! The good news is that it looks small; 2 bronzers (like last years but thin stripes), 2 Rouge Coco Shines, 2-3 polishes and 2-3 glossimers! I absolutely love my bronzer from last year just because it's so versatile - 3 products in one! 

  	There's also going to be a small collection released in Feb that consists of 3 red nail polishes


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 26, 2012)

Alisha1 said:


> Oh also I forgot to say! The SA was really nice at Chanel and she showed me the colour chart for the summer collection! The good news is that it looks small; 2 bronzers (like last years but thin stripes), 2 Rouge Coco Shines, 2-3 polishes and 2-3 glossimers! I absolutely love my bronzer from last year just because it's so versatile - 3 products in one!
> 
> There's also going to be a small collection released in Feb that consists of 3 red nail polishes


  	oh wow! that is good news that it is a small summer collection. no doubt i will buy a bronzer because i love mine from last year!


----------



## Alisha1 (Jan 26, 2012)

LMD84 said:


> how big is the blush? i haven't had a chanel one before! is it like the mac blushes or nars perhaps?



 	The blush contains 15g worth of product which is alot compared to NARS (4.8g) and MAC (6g), so I guess the price is probably worth it considering the amount of product you get!


----------



## Eleentje (Jan 26, 2012)

Good to hear that the blush is a good buy! 
  	I will buying it as well, and Cruel Gardenia, when it pops up on Debenhams website...


----------



## Sweetoothj (Jan 26, 2012)

I went into Boots this evening to get painkillers and saw the lady putting out the spring collection!! I asked her if I could get some and she said yes.  Within seconds the girls from the other make up counters were standing round and we were all swatching like crazy hahaha!

  	I went a bit mad and got lots of things........blush, quad, both eyeshadows (they looked lovely on my skin tone) the 3 nail polishes, flirt rouge shine, Petilant Glossimer and the Grenat eye pencil as they dont do the cassis one anymore. I used my double points voucher so got lots of points!!

  	I got home and remembered that I didnt buy the painkillers......!!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 26, 2012)

I got a shipment confirmation e-mail. But in any case, glad it's been processed.  And, yes I hate that with Boots, you try to put things in your basket and turns out they're not available.



LMD84 said:


> how big is the blush? i haven't had a chanel one before! is it like the mac blushes or nars perhaps?


----------



## Alisha1 (Jan 26, 2012)

Sweetoothj said:


> I went into Boots this evening to get painkillers and saw the lady putting out the spring collection!! I asked her if I could get some and she said yes.  Within seconds the girls from the other make up counters were standing round and we were all swatching like crazy hahaha!
> 
> I went a bit mad and got lots of things........blush, quad, both eyeshadows (they looked lovely on my skin tone) the 3 nail polishes, flirt rouge shine, Petilant Glossimer and the Grenat eye pencil as they dont do the cassis one anymore. I used my double points voucher so got lots of points!!
> 
> *I got home and remembered that I didnt buy the painkillers......!!*


	Lol that's something I would totally do! Wow you got some great goodies! I'm not sure about Tigerlily e/s, it looks very pretty but as I have yellow undertones it might make me look more yellow or it might even fade into my skin :/ I definitely have to try this one on when I go again.

  	I wish Naturally wasn't coming out next week so I can buy all my Chanel goodies now!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 26, 2012)

Lol, that is funny! Great haul though. I really want the quad and the blush and maybe a lipstick or two and possibly a glossimer. I've been using my glossimers for the last couple of weeks or so and I have so many, I really only need another one if it's unique. The pink one (Bagatelle) is the one I'm interested in, but maybe not, I have many pinks already. 



Sweetoothj said:


> I went into Boots this evening to get painkillers and saw the lady putting out the spring collection!! I asked her if I could get some and she said yes.  Within seconds the girls from the other make up counters were standing round and we were all swatching like crazy hahaha!
> 
> I went a bit mad and got lots of things........blush, quad, both eyeshadows (they looked lovely on my skin tone) the 3 nail polishes, flirt rouge shine, Petilant Glossimer and the Grenat eye pencil as they dont do the cassis one anymore. I used my double points voucher so got lots of points!!
> 
> I got home and remembered that I didnt buy the painkillers......!!


----------



## Alisha1 (Jan 26, 2012)

I just checked the price of last years summer bronzer on the Boots website (not instock of course) and it was £32.5 for 14g of product!! That's a crazy price hike and I sooo hope that the Summer bronzer nor the highlighter from the pre-fall collection will be this high!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 26, 2012)

The holiday highlighter was £42 I think, not sure how big that is.



Alisha1 said:


> I just checked the price of last years summer bronzer on the Boots website (not instock of course) and it was £32.5 for 14g of product!! That's a crazy price hike and I sooo hope that the Summer bronzer nor the highlighter from the pre-fall collection will be this high!


----------



## Sweetoothj (Jan 26, 2012)

Did you mean the highlighter from the Xmas 2011?  That one was 13 grams


----------



## Alisha1 (Jan 26, 2012)

Sweetoothj said:


> Did you mean the highlighter from the Xmas 2011?  That one was 13 grams


	I don't own LM Rose Rendezvous (I also ummed and ahhd till it was too late!) but I have seen a few comparison swatches online (I believe Anitacska posted some on her blog?) and they don't seem similar at all, the flower print on both of them is though!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 27, 2012)

Cruel Gardenia is more pink, LM RR is more bronzy. I wouldn't say they're dupes at all. I did a comparison swatch on my blog: http://www.pleasureflush.blogspot.com/2011/11/guerlain-spring-2012-collection.html If you like the look of it, I'd say definitely get it, it really is gorgeous and I think it would suit darker skintones too because it isn't too frosty. 

  	I'm going to get all MES from Naturally, but I've decided not to get any of the blushes or MSFs (I do have both though already), or lipsticks or lipglosses. But I do "have" to get the MES. 



Sweetoothj said:


> Did you mean the highlighter from the Xmas 2011?  That one was 13 grams


----------



## Alisha1 (Jan 27, 2012)

Would you say the MSFs in the collection are 'must haves'? I really want to cut my list right down so I can get my Chanel goodies lol, I only own 2 MAC MSFs and I like them but not as much as my Guerlain or Chanel highlighters just because they're not finely milled as them. 

  	I'm definitely not skipping the blushes (its the whole reason I was looking forward to the collection!) 

  	BTW the Chanel collection is up on Boots and Selfridges, I guess Debenhams and HoF are going to be late as usual...


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 27, 2012)

I think Blonde is especially pretty if you like pink blushes, that's my favourite of the two. But it might not work as a blush for your skintone.

  	The reason I'm skipping the blushes is simply because I have so many Mac mineralize and other blushes, I really really don't need them and they haven't got the pretty veining either.

  	I'll wait for Debenhams to put up the Chanel collection because with the 10% discount and 500 bonus points that's the best deal around. 


Alisha1 said:


> Would you say the MSFs in the collection are 'must haves'? I really want to cut my list right down so I can get my Chanel goodies lol, I only own 2 MAC MSFs and I like them but not as much as my Guerlain or Chanel highlighters just because they're not finely milled as them.
> I'm definitely not skipping the blushes (its the whole reason I was looking forward to the collection!)
> 
> BTW the Chanel collection is up on Boots and Selfridges, I guess Debenhams and HoF are going to be late as usual...


	I went swatching this morning, saw the Chanel collection in HoF and decided on the blush, eyeshadow quad and Bagatelle and maybe Paradis and Charme l/s. And maybe the Jasmin shimmery powder/highlighter, it is so pretty. Anyone tempted by it? I also saw the Guerlain collection and wow! I love the eyeshadows, will get both the pink quad and the 6 palette, plus all 4 glosses. However the lipsticks are all very sheer and they're not worth nearly 30 quid for me. I have 72, but that was cheaper off eBay (I think around 20 quid), but that's not that amazing either. The glosses are very nice though.  

  	So funny, I've had 2 calls from EL counter where I had my name down for the lilac and teal shadows, they all have them in now.  By the way, the new illuminator is up on Debenhams as well as the other bits form the EL spring collection.

  	I went to TK Maxx and there were loads of Color Club polishes and I bought a Bellapierre 9 stack shimmer kit (I've seen it on HoF here: http://www.houseoffraser.co.uk/Bellapierre+Shimmer+9-Stack/142169744,default,pd.html), but this has primer, brushes, etc. too for £19.99. Hope it's good, lol. I got the Fabulous shade. I also got a gorgeous gold highlighter from Topshop. I shouldn't be allowed to have money on me, lol.

  	Oh and I swatched the entire Nars collection and I'm not too sure if I will get anything. Nice, but not that special imo.


----------



## Alisha1 (Jan 27, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> I went swatching this morning, saw the Chanel collection in HoF and decided on the blush, eyeshadow quad and Bagatelle and maybe Paradis and Charme l/s. And maybe the Jasmin shimmery powder/highlighter, it is so pretty. Anyone tempted by it? I also saw the Guerlain collection and wow! I love the eyeshadows, will get both the pink quad and the 6 palette, plus all 4 glosses. However the lipsticks are all very sheer and they're not worth nearly 30 quid for me. I have 72, but that was cheaper off eBay (I think around 20 quid), but that's not that amazing either. The glosses are very nice though.
> So funny, I've had 2 calls from EL counter where I had my name down for the lilac and teal shadows, they all have them in now.  By the way, the new illuminator is up on Debenhams as well as the other bits form the EL spring collection.
> 
> I went to TK Maxx and there were loads of Color Club polishes and I bought a Bellapierre 9 stack shimmer kit (I've seen it on HoF here: http://www.houseoffraser.co.uk/Bellapierre+Shimmer+9-Stack/142169744,default,pd.html), but this has primer, brushes, etc. too for £19.99. Hope it's good, lol. I got the Fabulous shade. I also got a gorgeous gold highlighter from Topshop. I shouldn't be allowed to have money on me, lol.
> ...


	Yeah I doubt it will work as a blush on me either, I like the idea of a pinkish highlighter though but I think I might go see the collection in person. Except for the candy pink blush, the other two will be pretty unique in my blush collection! 

  	Thanks for letting us know about the EL summer collection! Need to take a look...!


----------



## Alisha1 (Jan 27, 2012)

Ok so I was just going through my makeup collection and I have like sooooo much stuff I rarely use so I've decided that I'm not buying anything else from Chanel apart from Chalys Rouge Coco because I don't have anything like it in my collection. And also I'm not getting anything other than 2 MB from Naturally and maybe a gloss if its still in stock at the end of next month! 

  	I need to start cutting my makeup purchases! I hope I stick with it! 

  	Also I opened my Chanel Mademoiselle Rouge Coco today and the gold part that you need to twist to get the lipstick out came off with the lid :/ I put it back on but everytime I open the tube now the gold bit slides up!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 27, 2012)

Sweetoothj said:


> I went into Boots this evening to get painkillers and saw the lady putting out the spring collection!! I asked her if I could get some and she said yes.  Within seconds the girls from the other make up counters were standing round and we were all swatching like crazy hahaha!
> 
> I went a bit mad and got lots of things........blush, quad, both eyeshadows (they looked lovely on my skin tone) the 3 nail polishes, flirt rouge shine, Petilant Glossimer and the Grenat eye pencil as they dont do the cassis one anymore. I used my double points voucher so got lots of points!!
> 
> I got home and remembered that I didnt buy the painkillers......!!



 	wow! that is one awesome haul!!


----------



## Alisha1 (Jan 27, 2012)

LMD84 said:


> wow! that is one awesome haul!!



 	Yay! Enjoy


----------



## anita22 (Jan 27, 2012)

Eleentje said:


> Good to hear that the blush is a good buy!
> I will buying it as well, and Cruel Gardenia, when it pops up on Debenhams website...



 	Oh, I saw Cruel Gardenia todayas I stopped into Westfield briefly - it's so lovely and swatches beautifully.

  	If anyone's interested, the HoF at Westfield London now has Laura Mercier and NARS counters. Still no sign of NARS spring collection though.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 27, 2012)

That's how I feel about my stash all the time.  But now that you said the MB from Naturally are really nice and special, now I'm thinking maybe I should get them. Oh dear...



Alisha1 said:


> Ok so I was just going through my makeup collection and I have like sooooo much stuff I rarely use so I've decided that I'm not buying anything else from Chanel apart from Chalys Rouge Coco because I don't have anything like it in my collection. And also I'm not getting anything other than 2 MB from Naturally and maybe a gloss if its still in stock at the end of next month!
> 
> I need to start cutting my makeup purchases! I hope I stick with it!
> 
> Also I opened my Chanel Mademoiselle Rouge Coco today and the gold part that you need to twist to get the lipstick out came off with the lid :/ I put it back on but everytime I open the tube now the gold bit slides up!


----------



## Alisha1 (Jan 27, 2012)

Sorry! I didn't mean to enable you to buy more! I'm just trying to be a bit more picky with what I buy, I need to stop buying polishes though as I haven't worn any in weeks now! But I can't resist Dior polishes...


----------



## nazia (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm most interested in the blushes, but I'm really low on funds right now...think I have to be strict and just say no!

  	Thankfully I think I can skip the Chanel collection too, although I do like the look of Bagatelle. I'm interested in the Guerlain collection but I reckon I'll have to hold back again. My spending habits are really quite alarming...


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 28, 2012)

Nah, not your fault, I am very easy to enable.  Will have a proper look at the blushes before I buy, I often find I want less when I see things in person.



nazia said:


> I'm most interested in the blushes, but I'm really low on funds right now...think I have to be strict and just say no!
> Thankfully I think I can skip the Chanel collection too, although I do like the look of Bagatelle. I'm interested in the Guerlain collection but I reckon I'll have to hold back again. My spending habits are really quite alarming...


	The Debenhams 500 bonus points offer ends tomorrow and according to them, the Chanel collection won't go up at the weekend, so I have ordered the blush and Jasmin powder from Boots with my extra 750 points voucher. I will order the eyeshadows and Bagatelle from Debenhams later. I might not get any of the lipsticks, they're not that interesting. I also want to put in an order for the Estee Lauder Illuminating Powder and Benefit Hervana blush before the end of the weekend to get the 500 points. There's also the extra 10% off as well, yay!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 28, 2012)

I found this photo of the Estee Lauder summer collection:





  	I definitely want the eyeshadows (same as the Cyber Eyes) and the highlighter. 

  	Some pictures of Chanel summer:





  	I may not bother with the Vegas bronzer/highlighter since this one looks like it's a similar shade. 









  	I also found details of the Guerlain summer collection, check out my blog!


----------



## nazia (Jan 28, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> I found this photo of the Estee Lauder summer collection:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Wait wait wait. A PALETTE of the Cyber Gelee eyeshadows?! In such beautiful shades?! Guess who's gonna be at Boots the day it's released...!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 29, 2012)

now i haven't bought any of the cyber shadows so i might just buy that palette when it comes out - the colours just screen summer and at the beach! i hate to think how muhc it could cost though!


----------



## Alisha1 (Jan 29, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> I found this photo of the Estee Lauder summer collection:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	There are going to be 2 bronzers in the summer Chanel collection! Th glossimers in the last pic look great! Hope they are pigmented!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 29, 2012)

Probably not that much, considering that it contains 5 shades. The regular quint is £35, I'd expect this to be around £40. I say not much, well, you know. 



LMD84 said:


> now i haven't bought any of the cyber shadows so i might just buy that palette when it comes out - the colours just screen summer and at the beach! i hate to think how muhc it could cost though!


----------



## Alisha1 (Jan 29, 2012)

MAC Naturally Blushes are up on the site! 
  	http://www.maccosmetics.co.uk/product/shaded/869/1791/Mineralize/Mineralize-Blush/index.tmpl

  	Searched for everything else but only the blushes seem to be up!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 29, 2012)

Alisha1 said:


> MAC Naturally Blushes are up on the site!
> http://www.maccosmetics.co.uk/product/shaded/869/1791/Mineralize/Mineralize-Blush/index.tmpl
> 
> Searched for everything else but only the blushes seem to be up!


	randomly early! i don't get paid until tuesday and not really in any rush to order this month - i have gotten less crazy with my mac purchases recently so i am happy to wait


----------



## nazia (Jan 29, 2012)

Alisha1 said:


> MAC Naturally Blushes are up on the site!
> http://www.maccosmetics.co.uk/product/shaded/869/1791/Mineralize/Mineralize-Blush/index.tmpl
> 
> Searched for everything else but only the blushes seem to be up!


	Hmmm...should I go swatching on Tuesday? I decided I'm going to skip most brands' collections right now because I want some Suqqu and that stuff is pricey!


----------



## nazia (Jan 29, 2012)

Ladies, how much were the Armani Eyes To Kill eyeshadows? Because they're £26 on the Selfridges site right now and I'm sure they weren't that much previously?!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 29, 2012)

I think I paid £24.50 when I bought one in Selfridges earlier this month. Definitely not £26.



nazia said:


> Ladies, how much were the Armani Eyes To Kill eyeshadows? Because they're £26 on the Selfridges site right now and I'm sure they weren't that much previously?!


----------



## nazia (Jan 29, 2012)

I just had a further look and the regular line has remained at £24.50 but it's the older ones that came out as LE (14, 15 and 16 I think) that they've increased to £26. Bit cheeky but it seems like so many companies are doing this right now.

  	The beautiful nail polish, Gypsy Night from Topshop is now £6 instead of £5 like it was before...it's just small changes but it really bugs me!


----------



## nazia (Jan 29, 2012)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *nazia* 



 		 			I just had a further look and the regular line has remained at £24.50 but it's the older ones that came out as LE (14, 15 and 16 I think) that they've increased to £26. Bit cheeky but it seems like so many companies are doing this right now.

 		 			The beautiful nail polish, Gypsy Night from Topshop is now £6 instead of £5 like it was before...it's just small changes but it really bugs me!




 	 Ok, I was wrong! The ETK shadows that were released this Xmas have remained at £24.50. All the rest, including the regular line, have gone up to £26. That is one seriously pricey single eyeshadow!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 29, 2012)

nazia said:


> Ok, I was wrong! The ETK shadows that were released this Xmas have remained at £24.50. All the rest, including the regular line, have gone up to £26. That is one seriously pricey single eyeshadow!


	see i'd love to try one but i could never spend that much on a single shadow like that!


----------



## nazia (Jan 29, 2012)

LMD84 said:


> see i'd love to try one but i could never spend that much on a single shadow like that!



 	 It's incredibly hard to justify. Very annoying though, because they are spectacular eyeshadows. Oh well, at least the L'oreal copy isn't too bad!

  	By the way guys, MAC Naturally is up on the Selfridges site.


----------



## Alisha1 (Jan 29, 2012)

nazia said:


> It's incredibly hard to justify. Very annoying though, because they are spectacular eyeshadows. Oh well, at least the L'oreal copy isn't too bad!
> 
> *By the way guys, MAC Naturally is up on the Selfridges site.*


	Wow usually Selfridges never puts a MAC collection up early!


----------



## banana1234 (Jan 29, 2012)

i think i may only get the msfs, im contemplating the red blush, but im not sure if i should just ignore it and order salsa rose from mac pro


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 29, 2012)

Hmm, maybe Debenhams will have Naturally up tomorrow as well as the Chanel collection.


----------



## banana1234 (Jan 29, 2012)

i hope so, i dont trust mac online, they've messed up 3 orders in a row


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 29, 2012)

Don't forget, Debenhams also have the 10% off beauty promotion, use code RX37 at the checkout!



banana1234 said:


> i hope so, i dont trust mac online, they've messed up 3 orders in a row


----------



## Alisha1 (Jan 29, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Hmm, maybe Debenhams will have Naturally up tomorrow as well as the Chanel collection.



 	I won't be able to order anything till tuesday/wednesday so I hope they don't!!


----------



## nazia (Jan 30, 2012)

Alisha1 said:


> Wow usually Selfridges never puts a MAC collection up early!


	The reviews are up now hun, links in my sig.

  	Haha, I'm the same, I always want more in person! But I've decided - I'm not getting any of this MAC collection, even though it is lovely. I really want the Suqqu so I'm telling myself it's one or the other! Even as I'm typing this I'm thinking "but the Naturally blushes and lipsticks are so pretty..."! We'll see if I can stick to this no-buy!

  	Seriously, price hikes p*ss me off! It's not as if we're getting huge bargains in the first place!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 30, 2012)

Well, so far so good.  No new collections have come up on the Debenhams website today. Still waiting for Chanel myself. Oh and Guerlain as well.



Alisha1 said:


> I won't be able to order anything till tuesday/wednesday so I hope they don't!!


----------



## banana1234 (Jan 30, 2012)

i am most excited for guerlain but im also excited about mac msfs and blushes, chanel is calling me but im trying to resist!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 30, 2012)

Yes, I want the MES and maybe the blushes from Naturally (since Alisha enabled me, lol). But I can't say I'm THAT excited, although if I didn't already have the MSFs, I would definitely be very excited. 



banana1234 said:


> i am most excited for guerlain but im also excited about mac msfs and blushes, chanel is calling me but im trying to resist!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 30, 2012)

i will be buying one mes and one blush. i already have the msf's so it will be a cheap haul for me


----------



## Alisha1 (Jan 30, 2012)

Lol


----------



## banana1234 (Jan 30, 2012)

i hope guerlain chanel and mac all go up at the same time so i can get everything in one go!! i doubt it tho!


----------



## nazia (Jan 30, 2012)

Alisha1 said:


> Just read your reviews - I want both! Lol
> 
> I was telling myself to skip the MAC collection but I can't resist! Though all I'm getting is 2 blushes which is good considering my original list! Instead I'm skipping the Chanel nail polishes and eyeshadows so all I'm hauling now from all the spring collections is Chalys Rouge Coco and the Guerlain highlighter. I'm trying to resist everything else. Especially considering I want almost all of Shop MAC,Cook MAC!


	=) I'm thinking of having a look at the other shades.

  	Thankfully I don't think I want too much from Shop Cook. I've noticed that I've really curbed my MAC spending. I think it's because you used to get so much more for your money in the past. MAC feels high end with the prices now and quite frankly I'd rather have some Guerlain, Chanel or Dior. The constant LE collections don't help either because I quite literally cannot keep up!

  	On a side note, guess who's having a frustrating time dealing with Yodel..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I freaking well HATE that company!


----------



## cody (Jan 30, 2012)

Sorry if it's been asked already, I checked the last few pages... but when is Shop Shop Shop Cook Cook Cook launching in the UK?


----------



## lindas1983 (Jan 30, 2012)

Couldn't agree with you more, i mean a mac quad and an estee lauder quint are practically the same price and to be honest i feel the estee lauder ones are better quality and more useful and the lancome quads are the same price, although those shadows are smaller.


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 30, 2012)

cody said:


> Sorry if it's been asked already, I checked the last few pages... but when is Shop Shop Shop Cook Cook Cook launching in the UK?



 	it's march for us guys


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 31, 2012)

The Guerlain collection is up on Debenhams. I am so tempted to buy another Cruel Gardenia just to look at since my first one was damaged and has now been used. How crazy am I?

  	Don't forget code *RX37* for 10% off!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 31, 2012)

My Boots order has just arrived (only ordered on Saturday!) with my Chanel blush and Jasmin pressed powder. Lovely!


----------



## MrsB (Jan 31, 2012)

Can't find the mac naturally on selfridges and I can't find the guerlain collection or the Chanel one on Debenhams....am I being daft?!   Can anyone pop a link on please?  Eta: I found guerlain but not the others


----------



## rockin (Jan 31, 2012)

House Of Fraser have written the following on Facebook:



 [h=6]Attention Bluewater Shoppers! M.A.C fans, visit House of Fraser Bluewater on the 8th-10th March 2012 for an exclusive appointment with a M.A.C artist and introduction to the new collection. £25 booking fee, redeemable against purchases of M·A·C products at the event. For more details & to book your exclusive appointment call House of Fraser Bluewater on 0870 192 5044. Limited capacity, please book early.[/h]  	 

  	The picture with it was of Shop Shop Shop, Cook Cook Cook


----------



## rockin (Jan 31, 2012)

I see Naturally, Miss Piggy, Mineralize Skincare and Perfectly Finished are now up on the MAC site, along with the Valentine lipstick promotion

  	Also, if you look under the Mineralize Duos, there are new ones there, albeit without the pictures at present - Sweet & Sour, Fresh Mint, Water & Ice, Joy & Laughter


----------



## rockin (Jan 31, 2012)

Ooh, Young Punk, Blue Flame etc are also there, under eyeshadows


----------



## Alisha1 (Jan 31, 2012)

rockin said:


> I see Naturally, Miss Piggy, Mineralize Skincare and Perfectly Finished are now up on the MAC site, along with the Valentine lipstick promotion
> 
> Also, if you look under the Mineralize Duos, there are new ones there, albeit without the pictures at present - Sweet & Sour, Fresh Mint, Water & Ice, Joy & Laughter


	I didn't think we'd be getting the Miss Piggy collection, I wonder how fast the MSFs are going to sell out...


----------



## Alisha1 (Jan 31, 2012)

rockin said:


> Ooh, Young Punk, Blue Flame etc are also there, under eyeshadows


	*Googles colours she's never heard of* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hmm wonder why they're bringing back Style Black MESs :s


----------



## rockin (Jan 31, 2012)

I have all the Style Black MES except Cinderfella, which I hope to get this time around.


----------



## Alisha1 (Jan 31, 2012)

rockin said:


> I have all the Style Black MES except Cinderfella, which I hope to get this time around.



 	Have you placed your order? It seems weird that MAC a rereleasing part of a collection that came out in 2009! I hope they release Venomous Villains again! *dreaming*


----------



## rockin (Jan 31, 2012)

I haven't ordered yet.  If I order through Debenhams I can save 10%, but of course we don't know if Debenhams will get everything that's being released.  Not sure what to do


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 31, 2012)

i am too waiting for debs - i hope they get the new mes because i will be ordering a couple!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 31, 2012)

Chanel isn't up on Debenhams yet.



rockin said:


> I see Naturally, Miss Piggy, Mineralize Skincare and Perfectly Finished are now up on the MAC site, along with the Valentine lipstick promotion
> 
> Also, if you look under the Mineralize Duos, there are new ones there, albeit without the pictures at present - Sweet & Sour, Fresh Mint, Water & Ice, Joy & Laughter


----------



## Soul Unique (Jan 31, 2012)

LMD84 said:


> i am too waiting for debs - i hope they get the new mes because i will be ordering a couple!


	Hey Lou!!! I'm makin' a rare appearance *hehe*. Yes, I too have been waiting for Debenhams to hurry up!


----------



## Alisha1 (Jan 31, 2012)

I am also waiting for Debenhams  By the looks of it I don't think they'll put up the collection till tomorrow or maybe not even till thursday!


----------



## cody (Jan 31, 2012)

LMD84 said:


> it's march for us guys



 	Thanks! That's a relief... with IMATS this weekend I am going to be super broke for February.


----------



## rockin (Jan 31, 2012)

Soul Unique said:


> Hey Lou!!! I'm makin' a rare appearance *hehe*. Yes, I too have been waiting for Debenhams to hurry up!



 	Gilt By Association is there 



  	I've just realised that Love Connection is actually a repromote from the Electroflash collection back in 2008, and was also in the Pinkzapoppin! Holiday 2009 mineralize set.


----------



## Sweetoothj (Jan 31, 2012)

rockin said:


> House Of Fraser have written the following on Facebook:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	This is my local MAC counter, I was only going to buy 2 MES from Naturally, now with all these other shadows and bits........I wont be able to restrain myself!!


----------



## banana1234 (Jan 31, 2012)

My will power is zero, i just ordered my naturally stuff from mac cos i didnt want to miss it on debenhams tomorrow!


----------



## banana1234 (Jan 31, 2012)

also ordered cruel gardenia from debenhams, so so sooo excited for that one, its so pretty, i think im going to buy it and just stare at it the whole time


----------



## Alisha1 (Jan 31, 2012)

banana1234 said:


> also ordered cruel gardenia from debenhams, so so sooo excited for that one, its so pretty, i think im going to buy it and just stare at it the whole time


	Hope you enjoy it! I'm not getting that just yet!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 31, 2012)

I've decided I will get another 286 brush from Naturally as I really like the short SE one I got with the holiday brush bag and I really need another good blending brush. I don't like paying this much for a brush, but with 10% off it's "only" £19.80.


----------



## Alisha1 (Jan 31, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> I've decided I will get another 286 brush from Naturally as I really like the short SE one I got with the holiday brush bag and I really need another good blending brush. I don't like paying this much for a brush, but with 10% off it's "only" £19.80.



 	I also hate paying for MAC brushes I really do love them and have practically stopped using my other inexpensive brushes because the quality isn't there. I only have 5 MAC brushes, need to get the 219 and 187 soon


----------



## rockin (Jan 31, 2012)

Alisha1 said:


> I also hate paying for MAC brushes I really do love them and have practically stopped using my other inexpensive brushes because the quality isn't there. I only have 5 MAC brushes, need to get the 219 and 187 soon



 	You won't regret getting either of those.  I couldn't believe the difference the 219 made, especially


----------



## Sweetoothj (Jan 31, 2012)

banana1234 said:


> also ordered cruel gardenia from debenhams, so so sooo excited for that one, its so pretty, i think im going to buy it and just stare at it the whole time


 
	It is absolutely stunning, I swatched it this evening at HoF and ended up getting it, I couldnt leave it behind!!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 31, 2012)

I agree. I ended up getting a second one. I figured that my first one only cost me around £19 and it was damaged, so now I'll have a perfect one. Crazy, I know. I do think it will sell out quickly though, so if anyone wants one, get it fast!



Sweetoothj said:


> It is absolutely stunning, I swatched it this evening at HoF and ended up getting it, I couldnt leave it behind!!


----------



## nazia (Jan 31, 2012)

They must offer the companies rock bottom prices, because so many use them! This was my first time ordering from Banana Republic so I didn't realise they'd be using Yodel. The frustration that goes along with this delivery company...I get so stressed lol!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 1, 2012)

Just got an e-mail from Mac, free delivery on any order with code: *PIGGY*. Ends midnight 6th February.


----------



## Alisha1 (Feb 1, 2012)

rockin said:


> You won't regret getting either of those.  I couldn't believe the difference the 219 made, especially


	Can't wait to get it! My favourite MAC brush so far is the 239, need to get another one soon!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 1, 2012)

It appears that both Cruel Gardenia and the Estee Lauder Highlighter have sold out on Debenhams! I knew Cruel Gardenia was going to go quickly, but not this quickly! Blimey! Still no Chanel or Mac though...


----------



## rockin (Feb 1, 2012)

Our House Of Fraser hasn't even got the Cruel Gardenia yet! 

  	I popped in there on my way back from dance class (had to collect the MAC I'd ordered from there - one of the dazzlespheres and Hold That Pose) and was going to have a look at it.

  	I also took a look at the Urban Decay counter, and they have Perversion on the shelf now.  The Sales Assistant was trying to persuade me I needed the Naked 2 palette.

  	In WH Smith, I bought the latest Elle Magazine, which has a free Soap & Glory mascara with it, so basically the mascara for £3.90


----------



## Soul Unique (Feb 1, 2012)

Hmmm looks like Young Punk, Cinderfella, Gilt By Association, Blue Flame are now permanent as I checked the Limited Edition tab and only the 'Naturally' MES' came up! Nice one MAC!!!

  	I am still waiting for Debenhams, however after my horrid purchase/delivery experience with the Holiday collection I am wondering whether I should just forget the 10% and purchase from MAC.

  	I ordered some brushes using the discount code from Debenhams last year and not only did I not get my discount at checkout, I waited a whole week for delivery and received the wrong parcel but with the correct receipt enclosed. 

  	Debenhams sent me a LYNX Mini Gift Set RRP£6 instead of my brushes; I was fuuuuuuuuuming!!!

  	I was not impressed and that was my first time ordering from them.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 1, 2012)

I have never had any problems with ordering from Debenhams and I have ordered from them A LOT of times.


----------



## Alisha1 (Feb 1, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> It appears that both Cruel Gardenia and the Estee Lauder Highlighter have sold out on Debenhams! I knew Cruel Gardenia was going to go quickly, but not this quickly! Blimey! Still no Chanel or Mac though...


	Boo, I was looking for it on the site but couldn't find it. Ah well think I'll head to the Guerlain counter at Debenhams next week, I honestly didn't even think it would sell out just cause Terra Inca highlighter didn't and neither did the holiday items. I'm not that fussed about the Estee Lauder Highlighter anymore thankfully


----------



## toobusytostitch (Feb 1, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> It appears that both Cruel Gardenia and the Estee Lauder Highlighter have sold out on Debenhams! I knew Cruel Gardenia was going to go quickly, but not this quickly! Blimey! Still no Chanel or Mac though...



 	I know - very disappointed   However I found the Cruel Gardenia on Escentual.com, and ordered it from there.  Hoping to go out and get the EL Highlighter tomorrow as soon as H of Fraser opens.


----------



## toobusytostitch (Feb 1, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> It appears that both Cruel Gardenia and the Estee Lauder Highlighter have sold out on Debenhams! I knew Cruel Gardenia was going to go quickly, but not this quickly! Blimey! Still no Chanel or Mac though...



 	I know - very disappointed   However I found the Cruel Gardenia on Escentual.com, and ordered it from there.  Hoping to go out and get the EL Highlighter tomorrow as soon as H of Fraser opens.


----------



## toobusytostitch (Feb 1, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> It appears that both Cruel Gardenia and the Estee Lauder Highlighter have sold out on Debenhams! I knew Cruel Gardenia was going to go quickly, but not this quickly! Blimey! Still no Chanel or Mac though...



 	I know - very disappointed   However I found the Cruel Gardenia on Escentual.com, and ordered it from there.  Hoping to go out and get the EL Highlighter tomorrow as soon as H of Fraser opens.


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 1, 2012)

well i went to HOF today and bought the quad from the chanel spring collection as well as the pink lipstick called paradis  super pretty shades!  i also ordered from mac because i got bored of waiting for debs and really wanted fresh honey!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 1, 2012)

I also want the quad and maybe Paradis, that was one of the two lipsticks that I liked. Also need to get Bagatelle glossimer. But I will wait for Debenhams to have the quad and will probably pick up the lipstick or the gloss with my Boots points. I also have £30 worth of Debenhams points, but no Chanel counter anywhere near me. 



LMD84 said:


> well i went to HOF today and bought the quad from the chanel spring collection as well as the pink lipstick called paradis  super pretty shades!  i also ordered from mac because i got bored of waiting for debs and really wanted fresh honey!


----------



## rockin (Feb 1, 2012)

The 'Real Techniques' brushes by Samantha Chapman of Pixiwoo are going to be sold in Boots stores as from 15th of this month.  For once, our branch is one of those that will be getting the goods


----------



## Alisha1 (Feb 1, 2012)

rockin said:


> The 'Real Techniques' brushes by Samantha Chapman of Pixiwoo are going to be sold in Boots stores as from 15th of this month.  For once, our branch is one of those that will be getting the goods


	I read this on the Boots beauty blog this morning, I am definitely going to pick up a few, where are the stores that will stock the range listed?


----------



## banana1234 (Feb 1, 2012)

Soul Unique said:


> I am still waiting for Debenhams, however after my horrid purchase/delivery experience with the Holiday collection I am wondering whether I should just forget the 10% and purchase from MAC.



 	ive always found debenhams quite good, mac are terrible, they've lost my order/ turned up a week late 3 or 4 times now!! damn yodel


----------



## rockin (Feb 1, 2012)

Alisha1 said:


> *I read this on the Boots beauty blog this morning, I am definitely going to pick up a few, where are the stores that will stock the range listed?*


	https://www.facebook.com/OfficialPixiwoo/posts/297294276994275


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 1, 2012)

yay! lincoln will be getting the brushes!


----------



## rockin (Feb 1, 2012)

I have the blush brush and the stipple brush.  They are sooooo soft!


----------



## Alisha1 (Feb 1, 2012)

rockin said:


> https://www.facebook.com/OfficialPixiwoo/posts/297294276994275


	Yay there's like 4 stores that are near me which will be getting the new brushes! Thanks for posting


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 1, 2012)

Man, I need to check out this Escentual website!



Alisha1 said:


> I read this on the Boots beauty blog this morning, I am definitely going to pick up a few, where are the stores that will stock the range listed?


----------



## Alisha1 (Feb 1, 2012)

It really is a great website although I always browse and have never purchased anything lol

  	hopefully next week I will


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 1, 2012)

Actually, Cruel Gardenia is £41 same as Debenhams (without the discount).



Alisha1 said:


> It really is a great website although I always browse and have never purchased anything lol
> 
> hopefully next week I will


----------



## Alisha1 (Feb 1, 2012)

Whoops I thought it was for 46 pounds on Debenhams, hope they restock!


----------



## cody (Feb 1, 2012)

Does anyone know if the Real Techniques prices in Boots will be the same as they are online on Love Makeup and the other UK shops? It sort of irks me that the brushes are basically twice as much in the UK as the US prices... hopefully at least with Boots they'll be some deals now and again.


----------



## lovesongx (Feb 1, 2012)

Blonde and Redhead are showing as sold out on this page on Debenhams: http://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/prod_10001_10001_123443046599?CMP=OTC-GOOGLEPS&tmcampid=28&tmad=c&sku=7019483
  	I'm guessing it'll go live and become 'in stock' tomorrow (i.e. Thursday)!


----------



## rockin (Feb 1, 2012)

Boots have the Real Techniques brushes showing on their website as 'Stock Coming Soon'

  	The prices are:

  	Core Collection £21.99
	Starter Set £21.99
	Foundation Brush £9.99
	Powder Brush £12.99
	Kabuki Brush £11.99
	Blush Brush £9.99
	Stippling Brush £11.99
	Shading Brush £7.99

  	So most things are a pound or two more than on love-makeup,


----------



## Soul Unique (Feb 2, 2012)

Debenhams has everything except 'Pillow Talk' Lipstick....booo hooo!!!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 2, 2012)

Just placing an order now. 

  	By the way, the Chanel spring collection is up now, you have to look under the relevant categories, but it's all there.

  	And Cruel Gardenia is back on the Debenhams website too!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 2, 2012)

Bit annoyed with Debenhams, the order I placed on Sunday still hasn't arrived, whereas my Saturday Boots order came on Tuesday!

  	I've now placed a big order for Mac Naturally and a couple of Chanel bits and maxed my Debenhams credit card out. Oh dear...


----------



## Alisha1 (Feb 2, 2012)

Yay for Debenhams finally putting the collections up! I ordered my small Naturally haul; Early Morning MB and Fresh Honey MB  It's funny cause just before I placed my order I looked at swatches to convince myself I didn't need them but looking at swatches made me want them more!

  	I also just received an email from House Of Fraser saying I have £5 reward on my points card  Even though I've only ever used my card twice so it must be a bonus  

  	Hope everyone who's hauling from the Chanel Spring collections love what they get as much as I do  I'm wearing the blush today again and Paradis Rouge Coco under Nakar Glossimer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Now all I need is the sun to come out...


----------



## rockin (Feb 2, 2012)

The Real Techniques Blush Brush and the Shading Brush are showing as available on Boots website now.  The other brushes are still 'Stock coming soon'


----------



## banana1234 (Feb 2, 2012)

what brush is it they use when they talk about 'buffing it into the skin'?


----------



## Sweetoothj (Feb 2, 2012)

Went home via my local MAC counter this evening, swatched the MES from Naturally and passed, but I did get Smutty Green, Young Punk and Cinderfella. I also got the charged water and 2 Bobbi Brown shadows to complete my 4 colour pallette in Black Berry and Velvet Plum.  Then I came home to find the 2 Avon Shock gel liners I ordered 



rockin said:


> The Real Techniques Blush Brush and the Shading Brush are showing as available on Boots website now.  The other brushes are still 'Stock coming soon'



 	Yay!! Looks like I will be using some of my Boots advantage points on the shading brush


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 2, 2012)

I think I will pick Paradis up with my Boots points tomorrow.  It was sunny here all day today, but bitterly cold. Just hope it won't snow.



Alisha1 said:


> Yay for Debenhams finally putting the collections up! I ordered my small Naturally haul; Early Morning MB and Fresh Honey MB  It's funny cause just before I placed my order I looked at swatches to convince myself I didn't need them but looking at swatches made me want them more!
> 
> I also just received an email from House Of Fraser saying I have £5 reward on my points card  Even though I've only ever used my card twice so it must be a bonus
> 
> ...


----------



## Alisha1 (Feb 2, 2012)

^You won't regret picking up Paradis! I'm sure I read/heard somewhere that it was going to snow over the weekend - hope not!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 3, 2012)

Yes, they said on the news that it will most likely snow tomorrow, they just don't know exactly where. We might not get much being near London, but you never know, we had loads of snow last winter one weekend when my in-laws had none (they live in Worcestershire, so further north and west).

  	Off to Kingston I go! 



Alisha1 said:


> ^You won't regret picking up Paradis! I'm sure I read/heard somewhere that it was going to snow over the weekend - hope not!


----------



## rockin (Feb 3, 2012)

I just got my MAC delivery.

  	Cinderfella has a lot of multi-coloured sparkle in it, but there's even more sparkle in Smutty Green - I can't stop looking at it swatched on my hand lol.

  	Daylight is a very pretty colour, but very pastel.  I would have preferred one with more purple veining,


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 3, 2012)

How weird, the Mac counter in Bentalls hasn't had any of the new collections in yet, so couldn't check out Naturally and the MES duos. I will go to Guildford next week I guess. Luckily I have ordered all the MES from Naturally and Smutty Green, so the rest can wait.

  	I went to Boots and got Chanel Paradis l/s with my points, but I was also really tempted by Chalys. Unfortunately I don't have enough points for that too. I do on my Debenhams card, but there's no Chanel counter nearby.  I just remembered I forgot to swatch the new Dior Rose Porcelaine quint.

  	Finally, my first Debenhams order has arrived (placed on Sunday), still no sign of the one I placed on Tuesday of course. I got the EL powder and Benefit Hervana, and they also gave me a small sample of the Foamingly Clean facial wash and a couple of fragrance samples. I swatched the EL powder in Bentalls and it's pretty dark, I'll have to wait until the summer to properly use it. It's quite frosty too.

  	Oh and I'm quite chuffed, because I've received 5 products to review on my blog this week and this is the first time I ever got any PR products, so it's cool that finally my blog is recognised. I don't do it for samples, but when you read other blogs and they get loads of samples, I always think it would be nice to get some. So yay!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 3, 2012)

Oh, just noticed that Debenhams sent a dispatch e-mail for my Mac + Chanel order and next to one of the Mac Naturally MES it says "Unable to fulfil - payment refunded". I think it's In The Sun, although it doesn't say, but that's the 5th one on the order confirmation printout. It is available from Debehmans though, just tried to put it in my basket. WTF?


----------



## Alisha1 (Feb 3, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> How weird, the Mac counter in Bentalls hasn't had any of the new collections in yet, so couldn't check out Naturally and the MES duos. I will go to Guildford next week I guess. Luckily I have ordered all the MES from Naturally and Smutty Green, so the rest can wait.
> 
> I went to Boots and got Chanel Paradis l/s with my points, but I was also really tempted by Chalys. Unfortunately I don't have enough points for that too. I do on my Debenhams card, but there's no Chanel counter nearby.  I just remembered I forgot to swatch the new Dior Rose Porcelaine quint.
> 
> ...


	I need to pick up Hervana also but I want to swatch it first! Chalys is so pretty, I couldn't decide between it or Paradis! I'm hopefully going to pick up Chalys next week 
  	My Debenhams order that I placed yesterday has been despatched so hopefully I'll get it on Monday! 


  	I went into House Of Fraser today and bought the Topaz Chameleon Illuminating Gelee! I wasn't supposed to but I watched Dustin Hunters video review on it and it convinced me to get it! I completely forgot to check out the Guerlain counter :/ I swatched the EL Gelee powder on the back of my hand and when I got out the store I looked at the swatch while the sun was hitting it and its soooo pretty! I can't wait for the summer I can literally see myself wearing this everyday!

  	I have to say though it doesn't have a nice smell to it, you can't notice while its on but I was using the mirror in the compact and got a whiff :/ not a nice smell at all!


----------



## Alisha1 (Feb 3, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Oh, just noticed that Debenhams sent a dispatch e-mail for my Mac + Chanel order and next to one of the Mac Naturally MES it says "Unable to fulfil - payment refunded". I think it's In The Sun, although it doesn't say, but that's the 5th one on the order confirmation printout. It is available from Debehmans though, just tried to put it in my basket. WTF?



 	Debenhams have done this to me twice now and it's sooo annoying! I'd say just order it from MAC if your sure what shade it is


----------



## Alisha1 (Feb 3, 2012)

Good news for impatient MAC addicts, like me; Selfridges will have an exclusive early preview of MAC Shop MAC Cook from Feb 14th till March 11th! http://style.selfridges.com/whats-in/shop-mac-cook-mac-launches-exclusively-selfridges 

  	I know I was supposed to order from Debenhams but I think I'm going to split my Haul into 2 so it won't seem like I'm buying much...I can't wait for more swatches of this collection, reminds me of the Wonder Woman collection from last year which I also loved!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm not 100% sure which one it is, so I might wait for my package to come and then buy it. I might re-order from Debenhams though as they have the 10% off offer until Friday 10th, I know it's only £1.65 but you know... every little helps and all. 



Alisha1 said:


> Debenhams have done this to me twice now and it's sooo annoying! I'd say just order it from MAC if your sure what shade it is


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 3, 2012)

Alisha1 said:


> Good news for impatient MAC addicts, like me; Selfridges will have an exclusive early preview of MAC Shop MAC Cook from Feb 14th till March 11th! http://style.selfridges.com/whats-in/shop-mac-cook-mac-launches-exclusively-selfridges
> 
> I know I was supposed to order from Debenhams but I think I'm going to split my Haul into 2 so it won't seem like I'm buying much...I can't wait for more swatches of this collection, reminds me of the Wonder Woman collection from last year which I also loved!


	i think that happened with the wonder woman one last year  i shall grab half my stuff from selfridges and then wait for the rest i think


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 3, 2012)

I will be in London towards the end of February, so will check it out, but I don't actually want much from Shop Mac Cook Mac, only a couple of lipsticks. I'm a lot more excited about the Vera collection. Oh and the Lancome Rouge In Love lipsticks which is a Selfridges exclusive, so will check that out when I'm there. http://www.selfridges.com/en/Beauty/Brand-rooms/Designer/LANCOME/Rouge-in-Love-lipstick_340-84010339-ROUGEINLOVE/



Alisha1 said:


> Good news for impatient MAC addicts, like me; Selfridges will have an exclusive early preview of MAC Shop MAC Cook from Feb 14th till March 11th! http://style.selfridges.com/whats-in/shop-mac-cook-mac-launches-exclusively-selfridges
> 
> I know I was supposed to order from Debenhams but I think I'm going to split my Haul into 2 so it won't seem like I'm buying much...I can't wait for more swatches of this collection, reminds me of the Wonder Woman collection from last year which I also loved!


----------



## Alisha1 (Feb 3, 2012)

I only wanted a few Pearlglides from Vera but now that Temptalia has confirmed they will be permanent there's no rush  So I don't think I want anything from the Vera collection unless the beauty powders impress me when I see the collection face to face! My list for Shop, Cook is never ending, most likely because there hasn't been much swatches to help me cut down my list...


----------



## trollydolly (Feb 3, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Oh, just noticed that Debenhams sent a dispatch e-mail for my Mac + Chanel order and next to one of the Mac Naturally MES it says "Unable to fulfil - payment refunded". I think it's In The Sun, although it doesn't say, but that's the 5th one on the order confirmation printout. It is available from Debehmans though, just tried to put it in my basket. WTF?


	The exact thing has happened to me today! I placed a rather large order of MAC and Chanel and two of my MAC Naturally items say ''Unable to fulfil"" and so do two of my Chanel :-(


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 3, 2012)

I have almost all pearlglides (but 2), for me it's pretty much everything else from Vera. 



trollydolly said:


> The exact thing has happened to me today! I placed a rather large order of MAC and Chanel and two of my MAC Naturally items say ''Unable to fulfil"" and so do two of my Chanel :-(


----------



## fleur de lis (Feb 3, 2012)

Does anyone know when the Nars spring collection is out in the UK?


----------



## Alisha1 (Feb 3, 2012)

fleur de lis said:


> Does anyone know when the Nars spring collection is out in the UK?



 	The Selfridges website has the collection so I'm guessing it should be on counters though I haven't been to a NARS counter recently


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 4, 2012)

I was told 1st February in Space NK.



fleur de lis said:


> Does anyone know when the Nars spring collection is out in the UK?


----------



## anita22 (Feb 4, 2012)

fleur de lis said:


> Does anyone know when the Nars spring collection is out in the UK?


	It is up now on both the NARS UK website and the HQ Hair website. I'm not quite sure when it will be on counter, but I'll be stopping by a counter next week so I shall report back . I really want Lhasa eyeshadow and Bilbao lipstick..

*Edit:* It is also up on House of Fraser's website too.


----------



## fleur de lis (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I'm after the Lhasa eyeshadow.


----------



## anita22 (Feb 4, 2012)

fleur de lis said:


> Thanks everyone! I'm after the Lhasa eyeshadow.



 	It looks lovely, doesn't it? I'm quite keen to see it in person before buying though, as I already have MAC Shale which looks like it could be a similar colour.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 4, 2012)

I've actually talked myself out of the entire Nars spring collection. I quite like a couple of lipsticks and I quite like the eyeshadow duo and the blush, but it's really just a case of "quite liking" them, so I might as well not bother. I've bought plenty enough other make up already, lol.


----------



## Alisha1 (Feb 4, 2012)

Hey guys I just realised that Tour De Fabulous has still yet to be released here :/ Hope it doesn't come out next month as it will interfere with my crazy haul I'm planning for Shop, Cook!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 4, 2012)

Yeah, I've pretty much decided to skip that collection. I sort of wanted 5 glosses, but I really don't need them and since the formula is the same as regular Mac glosses, I might as well not bother.



Alisha1 said:


> Hey guys I just realised that Tour De Fabulous has still yet to be released here :/ Hope it doesn't come out next month as it will interfere with my crazy haul I'm planning for Shop, Cook!


----------



## rockin (Feb 4, 2012)

I think I'm going to skip Tour de Fabulous too.  Some pretty colours there, but I do have rather a lot of glosses already, and I tend to use lipstick more often because of the wind blowing my hair across my face.


----------



## Alisha1 (Feb 4, 2012)

rockin said:


> I think I'm going to skip Tour de Fabulous too.  Some pretty colours there, but I do have rather a lot of glosses already, and I tend to use lipstick more often because of the wind blowing my hair across my face.


	Speaking of the weather has it been snowing for everyone today? Just peaked outside and it looks pretty deep now, there goes my plans for tomorrow!


----------



## rockin (Feb 4, 2012)

Alisha1 said:


> *Speaking of the weather has it been snowing for everyone today? Just peaked outside and it looks pretty deep now, there goes my plans for tomorrow! *



 	It's been snowing here for about 3 hours now.  Everything is covered now and it's still snowing.  Cars are moving very cautiously along the road here even though the gritter lorry has already been along here twice tonight.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 5, 2012)

We never get a gritter lorry near us, only on the main roads. It's not too bad here, we've had about 2 inches of snow, but it's melting now. The girls have already made a snowman and now my son and husband are making one, and that will have pretty much used up all the snow in the back garden, lol.



rockin said:


> It's been snowing here for about 3 hours now.  Everything is covered now and it's still snowing.  Cars are moving very cautiously along the road here even though the gritter lorry has already been along here twice tonight.


----------



## anita22 (Feb 5, 2012)

Alisha1 said:


> Speaking of the weather has it been snowing for everyone today? Just peaked outside and it looks pretty deep now, there goes my plans for tomorrow!


	Lots of snow here this morning too! Am a bit worried about getting in to work tomorrow :/

  	I had a bit of a stash clearout over the weekend and found a few "antique" MAC items I will be B2M'ing. Hopefully they don't think they are fake when I bring them in, some of them are loooong discontinued items (like New Gold Gloss Creme from about 2004!).


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 5, 2012)

yup it has snowed here too. it isn't too deep luckiy - i can still see the tips of grass poking out from the snow in our garden.  Plus when the main roads have been gritted so nothing has stuck there.  My street is pretty snowy but hopefully it will melt very soon.  It isn;t forecast to snow anymore so fingers crossed everything is ok! i hate the snow with a passion because it really hinders me getting to work


----------



## rockin (Feb 5, 2012)

The snow has stopped here, but what we have is covering pretty much everything.  I live on a main route, which is why the gritter comes along, in fact it went past at about 6am too.  Pity it doesn't do the paths, though, as I walk everywhere.  The telephone wires traversing the road are all coated in snow and look to be about 2 inches thick.

  	Not long ago some kids threw a snowball at our front door with a huge thud!  Grrr.  Thank goodness they didn't hit the glass as it's only single-glazed and I don't want it broken.

  	I think there's a slight thaw going on.  Keeping my fingers crossed that the roads are better tomorrow, as my Dad has got to get to the hospital for his chemo to re-commence.  He is planning to go by bus, but my Aunt is supposed to be picking him up by car afterwards, and my parents live at the top of a steep hill that doesn't get gritted and is hell in the snow and ice.


----------



## Alisha1 (Feb 5, 2012)

rockin said:


> The snow has stopped here, but what we have is covering pretty much everything.  I live on a main route, which is why the gritter comes along, in fact it went past at about 6am too.  Pity it doesn't do the paths, though, as I walk everywhere.  The telephone wires traversing the road are all coated in snow and look to be about 2 inches thick.
> 
> Not long ago some kids threw a snowball at our front door with a huge thud!  Grrr.  Thank goodness they didn't hit the glass as it's only single-glazed and I don't want it broken.
> 
> I think there's a slight thaw going on.  Keeping my fingers crossed that the roads are better tomorrow, as my Dad has got to get to the hospital for his chemo to re-commence.  He is planning to go by bus, but my Aunt is supposed to be picking him up by car afterwards, and my parents live at the top of a steep hill that doesn't get gritted and is hell in the snow and ice.


	Hopefully the majority off the snow will melt by tomorrow, I don't think there's anymore snow forecasted so that's a good thing!

  	I have a banging headache today and I feel a cold coming on


----------



## banana1234 (Feb 5, 2012)

argh, we've had about 6 inches, so fed up with snow!!hope its all gone soon.. its annoying cos i have to get up for work earlier and walk for half an hour  rather than drive cos there is no way i'm getting down my road in the snow tomorrow!


----------



## rockin (Feb 5, 2012)

The forecast says no more snow, but the sky here still looks full of it.  We shall see.  My daughter is hoping it will snow so much that transport is affected and school cancelled lol.  It doesn't help that she has to walk down then up very steep hills both on the way to school and back again (V shaped road) and she's slipped over there before.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 5, 2012)

Sounds like we were quite lucky as we got plenty enough snow for 4 snowmen, 2 snowcats, a snowdog and a snowbunny, but the road and the pavements are clear and actually most of the snow is gone from the lawn (except for the creatures).  Back to school as normal tomorrow me thinks.

  	Hope my second Debenhams order arrives tomorrow (with all my Guerlain bits and bobs). I hate waiting for stuff to arrive.

  	On that note, can you believe it, I still haven't had a reply from KIKO. I had one automated e-mail on the 25th Jan and nothing since. I've opened a dispute through Paypal, they haven't responded to that either, so I have now excalated it to a claim. All I wanted was to send back one of the duplicate eyeshadows for an exchange or refund. Unbelievable! Needless to say I am never buying anything from KIKO again.


----------



## rockin (Feb 5, 2012)

Companies need to realise that their customer service, or lack of it, can make or break the company.


----------



## Alisha1 (Feb 5, 2012)

rockin said:


> Companies need to realise that their customer service, or lack of it, can make or break the company.


	True, I've only ever had 2 problems with MAC and the CS cleared it all up in no time which is why I really like the brand, I've never really had any problem yet with any other brand but I buy more MAC than anything else!


----------



## banana1234 (Feb 5, 2012)

well after my previously disasterous orders from mac online, my latest order came fine, and my debenhams package with cruel gardenia in came very quickly, but i must add the powder was slightly damaged, i wish they would put them in a box, not just a bubble mailer. The corners of the flower pattern were slightly damaged, but i smoothed them out and now you cant tell too much, but for something that's so expensive, i must say the visual appeal was what sold it for me, and for it to arrive  damaged, i was a little peeved. I could probably ask for another but if they ask for a photo, now i've smoothed it out, it doesnt look that bad, they'd probably think i was making a fuss over nothing


----------



## anita22 (Feb 5, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Sounds like we were quite lucky as we got plenty enough snow for 4 snowmen, 2 snowcats, a snowdog and a snowbunny, but the road and the pavements are clear and actually most of the snow is gone from the lawn (except for the creatures).  Back to school as normal tomorrow me thinks.
> 
> Hope my second Debenhams order arrives tomorrow (with all my Guerlain bits and bobs). I hate waiting for stuff to arrive.
> 
> On that note, can you believe it, I still haven't had a reply from KIKO. I had one automated e-mail on the 25th Jan and nothing since. I've opened a dispute through Paypal, they haven't responded to that either, so I have now excalated it to a claim. All I wanted was to send back one of the duplicate eyeshadows for an exchange or refund. Unbelievable! Needless to say I am never buying anything from KIKO again.


	Oh no, that's really crap! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Is there any way you could take it back to one of their stores next time you're in London? (Bit of a hassle though, not to mention you shouldn't have to!).


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 5, 2012)

I once had a similar problem with Nars, I returned an eyeshadow and I had to keep e-mailing them for a refund. I did get it eventually, but I swore I will not order form Nars again. I didn't for a while actually.

  	With KIKO I can't even retunr the bloody things as they're in Italy and I'm not forking out for postage until I know 100% that they'll reimburse me and refund me. I don't trust them based on their lack of communication.  Absolutely unbelievable how they're just ignoring my attempts of contacting them and there isn't a UK phone number to call, so I can only e-mail them repeatedly. 



rockin said:


> Companies need to realise that their customer service, or lack of it, can make or break the company.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 5, 2012)

If my Cruel Gardenia arrives damaged I am complaining to Debenhams, since the reason I'm getting a back up is that my first one was damaged and I really wanted a pretty one to just look at lol.



anita22 said:


> Oh no, that's really crap!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Alisha1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Brands like Kiko need to realise that this isn't doing there business any good! I always go back to companies that have a good CS department but I suppose there's always a risk when ordering from abroad


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 6, 2012)

Unfortunately it doesn't say anywhere on the website that they're sendign the stuff from Italy, I might have reconsidered if I'd known. In the grand sceme of things I guess it's not a big deal, I have an extra purple e/s that I paid 5 quid for, at least they did send me 4 eyeshadows, so I can always try and sell it or give it away at the very worst.



Alisha1 said:


> Brands like Kiko need to realise that this isn't doing there business any good! I always go back to companies that have a good CS department but I suppose there's always a risk when ordering from abroad


	My Debenhams order has arrived and my Cruel Gardenia is just perfect! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Weirdly my order was in a box with lots of bubblewrap, not a jiffy bag like banana1234 said. Mind you, my orders are always well packaged, even if they're in a jiffy bag, they usually wrap them up inside another one, plus there's the outer bag too. Now I just need my Naturally order so I can work out which MES I have to reorder. The 10% off offer is valid until Friday.


----------



## Alisha1 (Feb 6, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> My Debenhams order has arrived and my Cruel Gardenia is just perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 	My Naturally blushes came today! Haven't been able to play with them as I'm so ill today and I never got any sleep last night . Hurry up spring!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 6, 2012)

Alisha1 said:


> My Naturally blushes came today! Haven't been able to play with them as I'm so ill today and I never got any sleep last night . Hurry up spring!



 	sorry you are feeling ill sweetie


----------



## nazia (Feb 6, 2012)

Anita - That's really annoying about Kiko. The only reason I can think of is because their UK website is very new, they still haven't ironed out the kinks. However, that isn't your problem and they should be getting back to you at the very least.

  	Also, I hope your MAC order from Debs comes quickly so you can reorder whichever it was they didn't send before it sells out!

  	Alisha - I hope you feel better soon hun! I've had a bit of a bug too. It knocked me out completely actually lol.

  	I'm very happy to say that I managed to avoid the MAC collections although I think I'll pick up Smutty Green when I have more money - so glad it's not LE for the timebeing! I'm interested in the Pearlglide in Industrial too, but again, will pick up later. As for the rest, I'm trying to avoid seeing anything that piques my interest!

  	I bought Cruel Gardenia Meteorites by Guerlain because you guys made it sound so utterly irresistable! Thankfully it arrived in perfect condition but I haven't swatched it yet. It's too pretty to use!

  	Finallyyyyy, I thought I'd ask you guys here. If I was to do a series on concealers, mostly for the undereye area, would any of you be interested? Or should I skip it? I have SO many concealers, it's crazy.


----------



## anita22 (Feb 6, 2012)

nazia said:


> Finallyyyyy, I thought I'd ask you guys here. If I was to do a series on concealers, mostly for the undereye area, would any of you be interested? Or should I skip it? I have SO many concealers, it's crazy.


	I'd love to see a series on concealer. I also have quite a few but I am always on the hunt for a better one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My current loves are Bobbi Brown concealer & corrector, & Laura Mercier Secret camoflauge.


----------



## beckibear (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi everyone, I'm new to the thread! 

  	I did a search so sorry if this has been discussed before but is there any word as to when the Maybelline Colour Tattoo cream shadows or the Dream Bouncy Blushes are going to be arriving in the UK.  Really excited to see the Revlon Lip Butters are coming in March.  I must admit I don't always go for Drugstore makeup - I don't know why - but there's so much great stuff coming out.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi and welcome. Oh yeah, good question, I would love to try those Maybelline Colour Tattoo cream shadows, they look fab!



nazia said:


> Anita - That's really annoying about Kiko. The only reason I can think of is because their UK website is very new, they still haven't ironed out the kinks. However, that isn't your problem and they should be getting back to you at the very least.
> 
> Also, I hope your MAC order from Debs comes quickly so you can reorder whichever it was they didn't send before it sells out!
> 
> ...


----------



## banana1234 (Feb 6, 2012)

nazia said:


> Anita - That's really annoying about Kiko. The only reason I can think of is because their UK website is very new, they still haven't ironed out the kinks. However, that isn't your problem and they should be getting back to you at the very least.
> 
> Also, I hope your MAC order from Debs comes quickly so you can reorder whichever it was they didn't send before it sells out!
> 
> ...



 	i'd love too see a series on concealers, would be very interesting!


----------



## Alisha1 (Feb 6, 2012)

beckibear said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to the thread!
> 
> I did a search so sorry if this has been discussed before but is there any word as to when the Maybelline Colour Tattoo cream shadows or the Dream Bouncy Blushes are going to be arriving in the UK.  Really excited to see the Revlon Lip Butters are coming in March.  I must admit I don't always go for Drugstore makeup - I don't know why - but there's so much great stuff coming out.


	Hi welcome! 

  	I haven't ready any news on the release dates yet but if I do I'll be sure to post! I can't wait for the lip butters either! Hope Boots have a 3 for 2 offer on in March!


----------



## Alisha1 (Feb 6, 2012)

LMD84 said:


> *sorry you are feeling ill sweetie *





 	 		Quote: 		 			Originally Posted by *nazia* 



			 				Anita - That's really annoying about Kiko. The only reason I can think of is because their UK website is very new, they still haven't ironed out the kinks. However, that isn't your problem and they should be getting back to you at the very least.

 			 				Also, I hope your MAC order from Debs comes quickly so you can reorder whichever it was they didn't send before it sells out!

 			 				Alisha - *I hope you feel better soon hun! I've had a bit of a bug too. It knocked me out completely actually lol.*

 			 				I'm very happy to say that I managed to avoid the MAC collections although I think I'll pick up Smutty Green when I have more money - so glad it's not LE for the timebeing! I'm interested in the Pearlglide in Industrial too, but again, will pick up later. As for the rest, I'm trying to avoid seeing anything that piques my interest!

 			 				I bought Cruel Gardenia Meteorites by Guerlain because you guys made it sound so utterly irresistable! Thankfully it arrived in perfect condition but I haven't swatched it yet. It's too pretty to use!

 			 				Finallyyyyy, I thought I'd ask you guys here. If I was to do a series on concealers, mostly for the undereye area, would any of you be interested? Or should I skip it? I have SO many concealers, it's crazy.



		Thanks hun, I don't think I've felt this horrible in a while! Though it hasn't stopped me from coming on here! 

 	 		I would love a series on concealers! I don't own many but the best I've tries is The Balm and Armani Corrector (if it counts)

 	 		I wanted the Guerlain Cruel Gardania but it seems to be sold out on Debenhams, hopefully the counter at Debenhams still has it... 



	 		Quote: 		 			Originally Posted by *beckibear* 



			 				Hi everyone, I'm new to the thread! 

 			 				I did a search so sorry if this has been discussed before but is there any word as to when the Maybelline Colour Tattoo cream shadows or the Dream Bouncy Blushes are going to be arriving in the UK.  Really excited to see the Revlon Lip Butters are coming in March.  I must admit I don't always go for Drugstore makeup - I don't know why - but there's so much great stuff coming out.



		Hi welcome! 

 	 		I haven't ready any news on the release dates yet but if I do I'll be sure to post! I can't wait for the lip butters either! Hope Boots have a 3 for 2 offer on in March!


----------



## rockin (Feb 6, 2012)

*Impatiently awaiting the Maybelline Colour Tattoos*.  Does anyone know if these will be permanent?


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 6, 2012)

rockin said:


> *Impatiently awaiting the Maybelline Colour Tattoos*.  Does anyone know if these will be permanent?


	i have no idea but i do know i'll be buying them all!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 7, 2012)

Sadly my Debenhams Mac order didn't come today. Ugh, Debenhams are being very slow this time around, maybe a lot of people are ordering with the 10% off code. Hope it comes tomorrow and then I can get the missing MES.

  	I'm loving the Guerlain eyeshadows that came yesterday though, I'm wearing the 6 palette today and it's really lovely. I also got the pink quad and it is absolutely gorgeous! Wish it was spring already, I don't like this cold weather.


----------



## rockin (Feb 7, 2012)

LMD84 said:


> i have no idea but i do know i'll be buying them all!



 	LOL, I want most, if not all of them, too.  I was hoping they might be permanent so I don't have to splash out so much in one go.  Fingers crossed they'll be on a 3 for 2, or at least that Boots will have a points event


----------



## banana1234 (Feb 7, 2012)

They haven't come in yet at my boots, so I don't think it will be in the next month, usually thing come fairly early in this month for next. I'll keep any eye out, and let you know when I see them, but I work in the pharmacy so I'll have to keep bugging the cosmetics girls!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 7, 2012)

^ I do hope we get them, but sadly we don't get everything the US get. I remember looking around the massive cosmetic stands in Florida and they had 3 times as many products from the same brands as we do. I hate it that Lancome never released the 5-colour-eyeshadow palettes they have in the US, I picked up one when I was there, but I would love to try more of them as it's really nice, whereas most Lancome quads are a bit meh.


----------



## rockin (Feb 7, 2012)

We didn't get that lovely Revlon Christmas collection, either, with the Decadent and Cheers lipglosses I wanted so much.  I ended up buying them on ebay.  Our Revlon Christmas stuff was rather boring in comparison.


----------



## Alisha1 (Feb 7, 2012)

^We either don't get what the states get or it comes here ages after, I remember reading about the Maybelline Gel eyeliner months before it came here



Anitacska said:


> Sadly my Debenhams Mac order didn't come today. Ugh, Debenhams are being very slow this time around, maybe a lot of people are ordering with the 10% off code. Hope it comes tomorrow and then I can get the missing MES.
> 
> I'm loving the Guerlain eyeshadows that came yesterday though, I'm wearing the 6 palette today and it's really lovely. I also got the pink quad and it is absolutely gorgeous! Wish it was spring already, I don't like this cold weather.


	Hope you get your MAC order soon! It seems odd that you haven't received it and I've received mine, did you place your order on thursday as well?


----------



## nazia (Feb 7, 2012)

Alisha1 said:


> Thanks hun, I don't think I've felt this horrible in a while! Though it hasn't stopped me from coming on here!
> 
> I would love a series on concealers! I don't own many but the best I've tries is The Balm and Armani Corrector (if it counts)
> 
> I wanted the Guerlain Cruel Gardania but it seems to be sold out on Debenhams, hopefully the counter at Debenhams still has it...


	Thanks for the feedback guys, I will get on to that project ASAP. I just pulled out all my concealers and I gave myself a serious shock...50+ concealers of all price ranges in my stash! Lollll I think it's safe to say I have a problem!

*Anita22, *I don't have the Bobbi Brown concealer anymore but I do have a couple of the correctors. I've never used Laura Mercier either, as the shades aren't right for me. The coverage from LM seems fab though.

*Anitacska, *I don't blame you for being angry, I think the least they can do is reply. Although I did once complain to Bobbi Brown about a palette that wasn't upto scratch and they didn't reply. Of course, when you don't get a reply, you get even more annoyed so I emailed them again 2 weeks later saying how disappointed I was with their CS. This time I got a letter directly from Bobbi Brown/Estee Lauder who apologised, told me they couldn't find the original email and sent me a replacement palette as way of apology. I wouldn't give up with Kiko just yet - keep pushing!

  	As for Cruel Gardenia, I'm so tempted to do what you have done and buy one for use and one to admire! I use my LM Illuminator and I hate seeing the petal design get worn away!

*banana1234,* I have terrible undereye circles so I think concealer was my first serious MU purchase! I'll let you know once I start the series =)

*Alisha,* getting sick is horrible. It always seems like you've never felt that bad before but as long as you rest and keep drinking, you'll be find soon, hopefully.
  	I think the Armani corrector definitely counts - it boosts the effectiveness of my concealers ten times over! I'll be swatching the few correctors I have as well as my concealers.
  	Finally, I hope you get your hands on Cruel Gardenia - it really is a thing of beauty!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 7, 2012)

Yes, I placed my Mac order with Debenhams on Thursday! How weird. My Tuesday one only came yesterday, took 6 days to arrive. Oh well, I'm sure it will be here tomorrow (it had better, lol).



Alisha1 said:


> Hope you get your MAC order soon! It seems odd that you haven't received it and I've received mine, did you place your order on thursday as well?


----------



## Alisha1 (Feb 7, 2012)

That's weird that I received my order on Monday and you still haven't! Maybe it's cause your order was larger than mine as I only ordered 2 blushes from the Naturally collection?


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 7, 2012)

Yes, probably. I ordered 6 MES, 2 min. blushes, the eyeshadow blending brush, Chanel e/s quad and a glossimer. Still, it doesn't take that much longer to pick them up surely. I think I got the dispatch e-mail on Friday though. Maybe post is being slow this way.



Alisha1 said:


> That's weird that I received my order on Monday and you still haven't! Maybe it's cause your order was larger than mine as I only ordered 2 blushes from the Naturally collection?


----------



## Eleentje (Feb 7, 2012)

What a shame about bad customer service at Kiko!  What are they thinking, really?

  	I had to exercise my will power and order only the bits I wanted the most from the collections that came out this month.
	So I bought the Cruel Gardenia Illuminator, Chanel Horizons, Dior Garden Pastels quint and 286 brush from Naturally, and I limited myself to just 2 EL Cyber eyes eyeshadows.
  	I am really looking forward to checking out Mac's Extra Dimension eyeshadows in comparison with the latter.


----------



## Eleentje (Feb 7, 2012)

Oh, and I would definitely be interested in reading your reviews of various concealers, Nazia.
  	I am looking into investing into a cream one, because i only have the stick one from Dior, and it is not suitable for the dark circles under my eyes.

  	Get well, Alisha! Everyone around me seems to be sniffling and sneezing, I'm eating an orange every day to protect myself against getting ill


----------



## beckibear (Feb 7, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Sadly my Debenhams Mac order didn't come today. Ugh, Debenhams are being very slow this time around, maybe a lot of people are ordering with the 10% off code. Hope it comes tomorrow and then I can get the missing MES.


  	I also placed an order with Debenhams when the Naturally Collection came out (2 MSF and 1 lipstick) and it hasn't arrived either.  Debenhams are a bit hit and miss lately.  I was reading some earlier posts about when Debenhams were 'unable to fulfil' orders and the same happened to me then too.  I never had a problem with them until then.  I ordered one lipstick from MAC and the Turquatic perfume a day later and that's come.


----------



## Alisha1 (Feb 7, 2012)

Eleentje said:


> Oh, and I would definitely be interested in reading your reviews of various concealers, Nazia.
> I am looking into investing into a cream one, because i only have the stick one from Dior, and it is not suitable for the dark circles under my eyes.
> 
> Get well, Alisha! Everyone around me seems to be sniffling and sneezing, I'm eating an orange every day to protect myself against getting ill


	Thanks! Whenever I'm ill I always have more fruit, Lol it's probably the only time of year I feel like it! I always try to have loads of water and I really do think it helps


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 8, 2012)

Yay, I've got it! As I thought it was In The Sun missing, so I've reordered it. If they still can't send it, I'll buy it from HoF tomorrow.

  	Chanel Eclosion is so pretty.  Can't wait to try it out. I'm wearing Guerlain Les Roses quad tomorrow. It's actually darker than it looks, especially with that gorgeous plummy shade in the crease.

  	Oh and I contacted KIKO again yesterday and they sent an e-mail saying they never received the photo they requested, can I resend it. I replied and said that's fine, but don't they think they should've let me know they didn't receive the photo, seeing that I have since contacted them several times. I've resent the picture, so we'll see. I still don't understand what they need the picture for. Surely they could take my word for it, I just want to return one of the shadows, nothing majr. Weird.



Alisha1 said:


> Thanks! Whenever I'm ill I always have more fruit, Lol it's probably the only time of year I feel like it! I always try to have loads of water and I really do think it helps



 	EDIT: Got a dispatch e-mail from Debenhams and In The Sun is "processing", the other 3 (MES duos) have been dispatched, so I think I'll pick ITS up on HoF tomorrow and if Debenhams send it anyway, I'll just return it.


----------



## Alisha1 (Feb 8, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> EDIT: Got a dispatch e-mail from Debenhams and In The Sun is "processing", the other 3 (MES duos) have been dispatched, so I think I'll pick ITS up on HoF tomorrow and if Debenhams send it anyway, I'll just return it.


	Yay hope you enjoy your goodies! The other eyeshadow palette from the Guerlain collection looks great as well, I think it has 6 colours buts costs £52! I want to check it out in person first...


----------



## rockin (Feb 8, 2012)

I wore my Soap & Glory "Thick & Fast" mascara today, that I got free with Elle Magazine (so £3.90 for a £10 mascara, as the mag itself is not my thing at all).  I put it on before leaving the house at 10am, wore it through my dance class and around town, and it still looks great and, even better, hasn't flaked at all.  I would definitely buy this again.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 8, 2012)

Oh yes, I got that as well (I would, wouldn't I, lol) and it is very nice. I wore it yesterday and it looked quite subtle, but pretty. 



Alisha1 said:


> Yay hope you enjoy your goodies! The other eyeshadow palette from the Guerlain collection looks great as well, I think it has 6 colours buts costs £52! I want to check it out in person first...


----------



## banana1234 (Feb 8, 2012)

real techniques brushes are up on the boots website, i bought the face kit, cos i really wanted the buffing and contour brushes  plus i love sam and nic and what's even better, sam has the same surname as me! hehe, i want them to do well, i love pixiwoo

  	has anyone used their brushes? if i like them i may get the eye kit, at £21.99 you cant go wrong really, and i get staff discount too


----------



## Alisha1 (Feb 8, 2012)

banana1234 said:


> real techniques brushes are up on the boots website, i bought the face kit, cos i really wanted the buffing and contour brushes  plus i love sam and nic and what's even better, sam has the same surname as me! hehe, i want them to do well, i love pixiwoo
> 
> has anyone used their brushes? if i like them i may get the eye kit, at £21.99 you cant go wrong really, and i get staff discount too


	I love Pixiwoo as well! I will be getting the buffing brush but after my MAC haul next week! I still don't know what to pick up from Shop MAC, Cook MAC as I have to split my haul in to 2 but I want everything now! lol


----------



## rockin (Feb 8, 2012)

banana1234 said:


> real techniques brushes are up on the boots website, i bought the face kit, cos i really wanted the buffing and contour brushes  plus i love sam and nic and what's even better, sam has the same surname as me! hehe, i want them to do well, i love pixiwoo
> 
> has anyone used their brushes? if i like them i may get the eye kit, at £21.99 you cant go wrong really, and i get staff discount too



 	I ordered the Core Collection and the Kabuki brush this evening.  I already have the blush brush (bought it on Cocktail Cosmetics) and it's sooo soft and fluffy!  I noticed that Boots don't seem to have the Lash-Brow Groomer or the Travel Essentials Set

  	I really love Pixiwoo.  They are so talented yet down to earth and great fun


----------



## rockin (Feb 8, 2012)

Nearly forgot - I was in Superdrug this afternoon, and saw that they had £3 off the L'Oreal Infallible eyeshadows


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm probably the only person here who doesn't know Pixiwoo. I have seen their blog, but never their videos. I don't seem to have time to watch videos nowadays.  What's so great about their brushes btw?


----------



## banana1234 (Feb 8, 2012)

yes i noticed about the lash and brow brush, i was interested in it, maybe it will be there soon? the buffing brush only comes in the 'core' collection, so i just bought that, figured the other bits would prob be useful too!


----------



## rockin (Feb 8, 2012)

banana1234 said:


> yes i noticed about the lash and brow brush, i was interested in it, maybe it will be there soon? the buffing brush only comes in the 'core' collection, so i just bought that, figured the other bits would prob be useful too!



 	Yep, that's the reason I bought the core collection lol.


----------



## rockin (Feb 8, 2012)

Ooh, according to Shahleena, on Twitter, the Maybelline Colour Tattoos are coming to the UK in April.   It's a long time to wait, but at least we'll be getting them


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 9, 2012)

I just got an e-mail from Debenhams, they're unable to fulfill my order of In The Sun again. Wonder why it's showing as "in stock" on the website in the first place, it's really annoying. I'll go to HoF today and buy it there (hopefully).


----------



## rockin (Feb 9, 2012)

Remember the Enrapture Totem Styler that Lou reviewed?  It's currently £39.97 at Currys http://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/enrapture-erir1000uk-encode-totem-styler-11306322-pdt.html (it's £74.99 at Boots)


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 9, 2012)

Been to HoF, picked up In The Sun and Joy & Laughter MES, both look very pretty. I wasn't sure about Joy & Laughter, thought it might look a lot like Pink Split, but no, it's more purple than pink. Pretty.

  	I also picked up the new Dior Pink Porcelain quint with my Debenhams beauty points (well, had to pay £10) and another set of Color Club nail polishes in TK Maxx.

  	Saw the new Estee Lauder BB cream which is nice, but smells of cucumber, ugh, and the new YSL glosses which are lovely, but my god, they stain like crazy. I tried 2 of the bright pink shades on my hand and wiped them off within 30 seconds, and they left quite strong stains. 2 hours and 3 handwashes later they're still there, although faded. There are some pretty shades there though and if I didn't already have 500 lipglosses and a self-imposed spending limit, I would definitely get a few (just which few? there are about 20 shades if not more!).


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 9, 2012)

^ Oh and I forgot to say that I got a small sample of Mac make up remover and tiny Zoom lash mascara with my HoF purchase!


----------



## rockin (Feb 9, 2012)

Models Own Bottle Shop opening in Westfield

  	https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150505007844211&set=a.169413999210.123229.139325339210&type=1&theater


----------



## Alisha1 (Feb 9, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Been to HoF, picked up In The Sun and Joy & Laughter MES, both look very pretty. I wasn't sure about Joy & Laughter, thought it might look a lot like Pink Split, but no, it's more purple than pink. Pretty.
> 
> I also picked up the new Dior Pink Porcelain quint with my Debenhams beauty points (well, had to pay £10) and another set of Color Club nail polishes in TK Maxx.
> 
> Saw the new Estee Lauder BB cream which is nice, but smells of cucumber, ugh, and the new YSL glosses which are lovely, but my god, they stain like crazy. I tried 2 of the bright pink shades on my hand and wiped them off within 30 seconds, and they left quite strong stains. 2 hours and 3 handwashes later they're still there, although faded. There are some pretty shades there though and if I didn't already have 500 lipglosses and a self-imposed spending limit, I would definitely get a few (just which few? there are about 20 shades if not more!).



 	Where the YSL glosses is HoF or Debenhams? I've been wanting a few after trying them in Selfridges but I'm waiting for Debenhams to get them so I can collect some points! 

  	Btw for anyone who's still thinking of buying Chanel horizon blush, BuyaPowa have it under coming soon so might be worth signing up for a email alert just to save a few 

  	I'm wearing my Perfection Lumiere sample again today and I love it! I'm so getting it once I'm done with MAC Shop Mac Cook!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 9, 2012)

Debenhams. They don't seem to be online yet though.



Alisha1 said:


> Where the YSL glosses is HoF or Debenhams? I've been wanting a few after trying them in Selfridges but I'm waiting for Debenhams to get them so I can collect some points!
> 
> Btw for anyone who's still thinking of buying Chanel horizon blush, BuyaPowa have it under coming soon so might be worth signing up for a email alert just to save a few
> 
> I'm wearing my Perfection Lumiere sample again today and I love it! I'm so getting it once I'm done with MAC Shop Mac Cook!


----------



## Alisha1 (Feb 9, 2012)

I'll have to check the YSL counter the next time I'm at Debenhams!

  	Also I ordered Guerlain Cruel Gardania today in the morning and it's been despatched! I had to order over the phone as Debenhams don't have it online anymore, can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 9, 2012)

rockin said:


> Models Own Bottle Shop opening in Westfield
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150505007844211&set=a.169413999210.123229.139325339210&type=1&theater


  	oohh very cool! their polishes are always good quality and quite affordable too 

  	today i had a bit of a mini melt down first thing this morning. i weigh myself each morning to track my weightloss and yesterday morning i was so pleased because i had lost over 20lbs. this morning when i weighed myself it said that i had put on 8lbs overnight..... of course me being the tit i am i thought my weightloss was too good to be true and got so upset. nick kept telling me the scales must be dodgy and to buy new ones but of course i ignored him.  turns out i bought some scales anyways and after weighing myself tonight i am the same weight i was yesterday morning... phew!!! all day though i have felt so crappy and upset thinking that i either put on loads of weight or just been reading the scales wrong to begin with! 

  	i'm also really proud to have lost over 20lbs now in just about 5.5 weeks. i have many more to loose but really feel like i am getting somewhere this time


----------



## nazia (Feb 9, 2012)

Lou, congrats on the weightloss! My weight has been driving me absolutely crazy. I was always slim and was very happy about it but in the past year, new medications in combo with my insulin have resulted in me gaining over 3 stone! I'm now so overweight, none of my old clothes fit and I feel so unhealthy. Really stuck because I don't know what to do. Exercise isn't as much of an option as I'd like because I have stupid joints! Sorry, I'm going on I know. It's just so frustrating. I'm thinking of going to the GP and asking for help...

  	Anyway, I know how tough it is, so well done =)


----------



## rockin (Feb 9, 2012)

Congratulations on the weight loss, Lou.  You're doing amazingly well!  I feel so fat and frumpy, but I really lack the willpower to go on a proper diet. Having 2 kids who are really fussy about their food (my son in particular has problems with certain food textures due to his Aspergers) makes it even harder, as I don't want to be cooking 3 different meals at dinnertime.

  	I do go to dance class, but only once a week, and I do walk there and back, and I walk to the supermarket or town and back, so I do a reasonable amount of exercise.


----------



## Alisha1 (Feb 9, 2012)

I went to HoF and the SA gave me a small sachet but it was in the wrong shade, there's plenty of product in there for 2 applications IMO, I than went to John Lewis where I was correctly matched and given a generous sample jar which I've used 4-5 times now and there still seems to be a lot of product left, It really is a great foundation, It's still on and doesn't seemed to have faded but I'm also trying out MAC Prep + Prime Skin Visage as I have a sample and I think that also has something to do with it!


----------



## Alisha1 (Feb 9, 2012)

Btw Lou congrats on your weight loss!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 9, 2012)

Lou, congrats on your impressive weight loss!  I have managed to lose the few pounds I gained over Christmas, but I just don't feel like dieting. I do exercise, try to run 3 times a week (I do 3 miles at a time), but of course not so much these last two weeks due to the weather, plus I have a cold now as well. It's not enough to lose weight though without dieting.  Eh, I've had 3 children, I don't care, lol.

  	It's snowing here.  And there's no school tomorrow due to inset day, so the children can have lots of fun in the snow.


----------



## Alisha1 (Feb 10, 2012)

It only snowed a little bit last night so it's not too bad here though it is cold out!

  	Have you guys seen this http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2012/02/guerlain-terracotta-2012-collection-sun.html

  	Guerlain really out do themselves every time!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 10, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Lou, congrats on your impressive weight loss!  I have managed to lose the few pounds I gained over Christmas, but I just don't feel like dieting. I do exercise, try to run 3 times a week (I do 3 miles at a time), but of course not so much these last two weeks due to the weather, plus I have a cold now as well. It's not enough to lose weight though without dieting.  Eh, I've had 3 children, I don't care, lol.
> 
> It's snowing here.  And there's no school tomorrow due to inset day, so the children can have lots of fun in the snow.


	Thank you! You have all been so sweet and supportive  And that's great you lost those pounds you put on  And you don't need to diet if you are happy. in fact i think all you ladies look fabulous so you really don't need to worry anyway!  it's awesome that you go running too - i swear i just can't do it - i get bored and my dodgy knee ends up hurting like crazy if i do running!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 10, 2012)

Oh yes, that Golden Glimmer Powder will be mine! 



LMD84 said:


> Thank you! You have all been so sweet and supportive  And that's great you lost those pounds you put on  *And you don't need to diet if you are happy*. in fact i think all you ladies look fabulous so you really don't need to worry anyway!  it's awesome that you go running too - i swear i just can't do it - i get bored and my dodgy knee ends up hurting like crazy if i do running!


	I've just seen on another thread that we're also getting Chen Man in March as well as Vera, Shop Mac Cook Mac, Tour de Fabulous and Viva Glam. Oh dear... I actually really like the Viva Glam lipstick, but need to check it out in person first.


----------



## rockin (Feb 10, 2012)

Yikes!  So many collections at once!  I do wish they didn't put out so many collections.  I'll have to start working on my lists and trying to cut them down.

  	I bought more makeup today, too.  I was in Sainsburys and they had a tub with reduced makeup in - lipglosses, lipsticks and eyeshadows, mostly Rimmel.  Each item £1.50!  I held back and only bought 2 items - Rimmel Colour Mousse in 'Snow Queen' and 'Sassy' (to replace the Sassy I have that dried out). 

  	Oh, and this morning in the post I got the Angel Flame quad.  I can't believe I only paid £13.99 including postage for it.

  	The kids were happy, too.  They got a Playstation each (the original grey brick shaped one) for just £2.99 each in Gamestation, as they are selling them off (pre-owned, obviously, but complete with all cables and a controller).  My son collects consoles, and managed to get a different model number one than the one he already had, and of course my daughter had to have her own.  At that price, though, I didn't mind.


----------



## Alisha1 (Feb 10, 2012)

rockin said:


> Yikes!  So many collections at once!  I do wish they didn't put out so many collections.  I'll have to start working on my lists and trying to cut them down.
> 
> I bought more makeup today, too.  I was in Sainsburys and they had a tub with reduced makeup in - lipglosses, lipsticks and eyeshadows, mostly Rimmel.  Each item £1.50!  I held back and only bought 2 items - Rimmel Colour Mousse in 'Snow Queen' and 'Sassy' (to replace the Sassy I have that dried out).
> 
> ...


	Wow can't believe they are selling Playstation 1 for just 2.99!! That's crazy!

  	I only want a lipstick and lipglass from Chan Men thankfully (mostly cause of the packaging!) so that should be ok but I might have to completely skip Tour De Fabulous as I want way too much from MAC Shop, MAC Cook


----------



## rockin (Feb 10, 2012)

Depending on swatches, there's maybe one lipstick I'd like from Chen Man.  Trouble is, I want a lot from Shop MAC Cook MAC, and a few things from Vera too.


----------



## nazia (Feb 10, 2012)

LMD84 said:


> thank sweetie! i understand how you must feel. in my mind i have 'wrecked myself' because i used to be a nice weight and size 14 and over a few years i just let myself go and ended up putting on about 4-5 stones.... it's really terrible and i know how you feel having clothing that doesn't fit anymore - it makes me so sad looking at my 'pretty thin clothing' knowing i can't wear them.  however at least you have a medical reason for gaining weight - i just got lazy and depressed and ate my feelings really.
> and as far as exercise goes i don't do too much at the moment to be honest because work tires me out enough! i am on my feet for about 10 hours a day at the moment however on my days off i do a work out dvd. if you have bad joints maybe swimming could be something you'd like? easy on the joints but still a good form of exercise. and trust me if i can loose weight then anybody can because quite frankly i have no self control!


 
  	That's exactly what I've done - wrecked myself! I used to take such care of myself, always had my hair done, etc...but in the past year I've just lost my way. It's been depression for me too, as well as a lack of exercise. It just makes you feel so unhealthy! I'm unfortunately one of those people who gets given loads of suggestions and I have a reason as to why I can't do any of them lol. But they aren't excuses! But people get fed up of me =( Like the swimming thing. I used to LOVE swimming but since my op when I was 14, my left ankle doesn't move. As minor as it sounds, it means I can't kick (or walk for that matter!) properly and can't swim anymore! ARGH!

  	Sorry, I just keep going on. It's all the frustration! Ignore me!

  	As for your weightloss, you've honestly done so well, you should be very proud =) Hopefully you'll be back in your 'thin' clothes in no time! I bet you have more energy too!


----------



## nazia (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm so lost with all the collections that we're due next. Am I right in thinking they are:

  	Vera
  	Shop Cook
  	Tour de Fab (is this the same as Too Fab?)
  	Chen Man
  	Viva Glam

  	Thankfully I think I can skip most - I'm trying to be strict and a lot of what I really want will hopefully be sticking around for a while.


----------



## rockin (Feb 10, 2012)

Stila are opening their UK online store soon.  Sign up for their mailing list here http://signup.stila.co.uk

  	I hope they stock a much wider range than Boots do - I think their colour range is pretty poor


----------



## banana1234 (Feb 10, 2012)

nazia said:


> Lou, congrats on the weightloss! My weight has been driving me absolutely crazy. I was always slim and was very happy about it but in the past year, new medications in combo with my insulin have resulted in me gaining over 3 stone! I'm now so overweight, none of my old clothes fit and I feel so unhealthy. Really stuck because I don't know what to do. Exercise isn't as much of an option as I'd like because I have stupid joints! Sorry, I'm going on I know. It's just so frustrating. I'm thinking of going to the GP and asking for help...


	yes congrats lou, what's your secret? what have you been doing? i need to lose some weight so any advice would be great!


----------



## nazia (Feb 10, 2012)

Lol, prepare yourselves ladies...I have a mammoth task ahead!







  	Nuts, right? All because of my bloody dark undereye circles!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 10, 2012)

Wow! I think concealers are the one product I don't have loads of, maybe 3 or 4. 



nazia said:


> I'm so lost with all the collections that we're due next. Am I right in thinking they are:
> 
> Vera
> Shop Cook
> ...


----------



## Alisha1 (Feb 10, 2012)

nazia said:


> Lol, prepare yourselves ladies...I have a mammoth task ahead!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Wow I only have about 4-5!


----------



## nazia (Feb 10, 2012)

Alisha1 said:


> Wow I only have about 4-5!



 	 My fave VG was Cyndi. Bought a BU of the lippie and not sure if I have a BU gloss. I hope so though!
  	I'm looking forward to the new VG Nicki although I'm worried it'll give me that dreaded shadow around my lips and make me look rather, erm...hairy!

  	Lol, like I said to Anita, you're normal! My stash is not. But at least I can really compare them now, see which work!


----------



## anita22 (Feb 11, 2012)

^Nazia that is truly impressive!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I am looking forward to hearing your thoughts on these!


----------



## rockin (Feb 11, 2012)

Wow, Nazia, you weren't exaggerating when you said you had a lot of concealers!

  	I'm a happy girl this morning.  I just got Party Parrot in the post, bought from a lovely seller here on Specktra


----------



## Alisha1 (Feb 11, 2012)

rockin said:


> Wow, Nazia, you weren't exaggerating when you said you had a lot of concealers!
> 
> I'm a happy girl this morning.  I just got Party Parrot in the post, bought from a lovely seller here on Specktra



 	Yay hope you like it! Still can't believe how fast those lippies sold out! Guess we are going to experience the same thing with MAC Shop, MAC Cook collection!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 11, 2012)

Hahaha, well maybe my concealer stash is normal, but the rest of my make up collection is truly out of control! 



nazia said:


> My fave VG was Cyndi. Bought a BU of the lippie and not sure if I have a BU gloss. I hope so though!
> I'm looking forward to the new VG Nicki although I'm worried it'll give me that dreaded shadow around my lips and make me look rather, erm...hairy!
> 
> Lol, like I said to Anita, you're normal! My stash is not. But at least I can really compare them now, see which work!


	My last Debenhams order has arrived, this time it only took 3 days, so I'm happy. Now I have all the new MES plus I got a 217 brush as well as the 286 from Naturally. I love the look of the new MES, so pretty. Have you seen the picture posted on the Early News thread? Twirly whirly MSFs and blushes are coming!


----------



## nazia (Feb 11, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> My last Debenhams order has arrived, this time it only took 3 days, so I'm happy. Now I have all the new MES plus I got a 217 brush as well as the 286 from Naturally. I love the look of the new MES, so pretty. Have you seen the picture posted on the Early News thread? Twirly whirly MSFs and blushes are coming!


	Haha, don't worry, I know the feeling!

  	Debenhams are so hit and miss with their deliveries. I'd love to see swatches of the MES! I really want Smutty Green, hope they still have it when I have the money for it.

  	I can't keep up with those threads so I don't bother but that sounds interesting!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 11, 2012)

I will definitely swatch the new MES, but with husband off work (well, between jobs to be honest) and children at home for half term it's proving nearly impossible.  I was gonna do some swatching while my children were having swimming lessons this morning, but my little boy was sick last night, so he didn't go and he needs constant entertaining.


----------



## Alisha1 (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks I definitely need to remember check it out! I haven't bought anything from No7 in a while...!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 12, 2012)

Ooh, check out these gorgeous eyeshadow palettes from 17! http://www.lipglossiping.com/2012/02/boots-17-spring-fling-eyeshadow-palettes-in-spring-brights-and-hazy-days/#comment-48745 I'll definitely check them out next time I'm in Boots. The colours are really pretty as well as the actual design. 

  	Hope you're all well. My husband and I went to see Spamalot in Woking theatre, it was very silly, so much fun. If you can,d efinitely go and see it!


----------



## disgruntledpupp (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi! 

  	I've been lurking for ages and just got the courage to post! Have to say thank you for all the enabling for the Guerlain cruel gardenia meteorites -  ummed and ahhed and finally went to get it on Friday in debenhams. I was able to use the daily mail voucher for 10% off and then £30 on my beauty card so it cost me £7! I love it plus I got the last one so very glad I didn't wait any more! No more make up til march now - got to save for the s3c3 collection!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 12, 2012)

Great that you've decided to join us! 

  	I'm glad to hear we've enabled you to get the Guerlain Cruel Gardenia highlighter, it is just so gorgeous! And I love it when it only costs a few pounds to buy something this pretty. 



disgruntledpupp said:


> Hi!
> 
> I've been lurking for ages and just got the courage to post! Have to say thank you for all the enabling for the Guerlain cruel gardenia meteorites -  ummed and ahhed and finally went to get it on Friday in debenhams. I was able to use the daily mail voucher for 10% off and then £30 on my beauty card so it cost me £7! I love it plus I got the last one so very glad I didn't wait any more! No more make up til march now - got to save for the s3c3 collection!


----------



## rockin (Feb 13, 2012)

Benefit UK have just tweeted the following:


  	"WE DO NOT trade on eBay. Be very careful BeneBabes as someone has returned a mascara to us that contains petrol."


----------



## Alisha1 (Feb 13, 2012)

rockin said:


> Benefit UK have just tweeted the following:
> 
> 
> "WE DO NOT trade on eBay. Be very careful BeneBabes as someone has returned *a mascara to us that contains petrol*."


	This is why I don't buy makeup from ebay!


----------



## rockin (Feb 13, 2012)

I've just seen someone comment on a Youtube video that the Revlon Lip Butters will be in the UK in March.  I hope that's true, as I'd like to give a couple of these a try


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 13, 2012)

Result! Paypal has refunded me the £5.20 that the KIKO water shadow cost AND I don't even have to return it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	All I heard from KIKO was to say they didn't recieve the picture I sent them, so I resent it to them and asked them to confirm that they had received it (in a separate e-mail) and they never responded to that either. So it's safe to say I will not be ordering from them again and most probably won't be buying from them full stop. I know that the London stores have nothing to do with the bad Italian customer service, but in the end it's the same company and they don;t deserve any of my money.

  	I went to Tesco today and finally managed to pick up the other 3 shades of the Barbara Daly swirly eyeshadows. Hubby has just taken the children to see the Muppets movie, so I have a little bit of quiet time, I will take photos and swatch them in a mo.


----------



## rockin (Feb 13, 2012)

Is it just Shop Cook that's going to be at Selfridges tomorrow?


----------



## MrsB (Feb 13, 2012)

rockin said:


> Is it just Shop Cook that's going to be at Selfridges tomorrow?


  I'm guessing so since the promo page doesn't mention anything else but I'm so hoping for Vera too.  I feel like a kid on long car journey waiting for selfridges to launch....'are we nearly there yet?!' lol  Do they usually launch at midnight or mornings? I can't for the life of me remember what time WW launched.


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 13, 2012)

MrsB said:


> Do they usually launch at midnight or mornings? I can't for the life of me remember what time WW launched.


  	well last year some of the ww stuff (lip stuff i think) popped up first the day before or something. the rest arrived the release date morning. i shall be checking the site from about 7am though! i want the tendertones!!!


----------



## MrsB (Feb 13, 2012)

LMD84 said:


> well i certainly won't be ordering from them after all the troubles you had with them! not good service at all!!
> 
> 
> well last year some of the ww stuff (lip stuff i think) popped up first the day before or something. the rest arrived the release date morning. i shall be checking the site from about 7am though! i want the tendertones!!!


    Me too Lou! I'm desperate to try them and I already feel like we have been waiting ages for this collection. I've started stalking already!   I don't think it will go up any earlier though and selfridges postage is always a killer for anything other than standard delivery but I'd pay anything to get my hands on my goodies faster. This, and Naturally are the first collections in months where I have been able to buy whatever I please so I think I've gone a bit haul crazy, lol!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm not ordering from Selfridges. I want free delivery and beauty points. Or at least free delivery.  I will be going to London - hopefully - on the 26th, so will check out the collection, but right now I think I only want 2 or 3 lipsticks from Shop Mac Cook Mac. I want loads from Vera, but if they don't have them in Selfridges then I'll just wait for Debenhams, not that big a deal. 

  	Do we know if Chen Man will be online only? I have a feeling it will be. I really don't know if I should get the MES, they look like some I already have (Odd Couple, PInk Split and Sea & Sky), so don't really need them, but if they are different, then I do want them. Argh! I wish we had some comparison swatches.


----------



## Alisha1 (Feb 13, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> I'm not ordering from Selfridges. I want free delivery and beauty points. Or at least free delivery.  I will be going to London - hopefully - on the 26th, so will check out the collection, but right now I think I only want 2 or 3 lipsticks from Shop Mac Cook Mac. I want loads from Vera, but if they don't have them in Selfridges then I'll just wait for Debenhams, not that big a deal.
> 
> *Do we know if Chen Man will be online only? *I have a feeling it will be. I really don't know if I should get the MES, they look like some I already have (Odd Couple, PInk Split and Sea & Sky), so don't really need them, but if they are different, then I do want them. Argh! I wish we had some comparison swatches.


	I read somewhere it will be online only and than I read somewhere else that it will be at counters so I guess where in the dark for now, I'll try my best to remember to ask a MA tomorrow and report back  I don't like online-only launches, it doesn't give everyone an equal shot at hauling what they want!


----------



## disgruntledpupp (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome!

  	I am going to try very hard to ignore the selfridges launch tomorrow - I can wait two weeks (I hope!) Just can't bring myself to pay for delivery!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 13, 2012)

According to Musings of a Muse you can get 10% off at ASOS with the following codes:


 		SADFLOWERS 	
 		HOTNBOTHERED 	
 		SPECIAL 	
 		UGLYSHOES 
 
  	I haven't tried them myself.


----------



## PeachTwist (Feb 13, 2012)

Seeing as I can't sleep I thought I'd browse the internet..

  	MAC Shop/Cook is online on Selfridges - it's currently 4:16am.


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 13, 2012)

PeachTwist said:


> Seeing as I can't sleep I thought I'd browse the internet..
> 
> MAC Shop/Cook is online on Selfridges - it's currently 4:16am.


	thank you  i just ordered a stack of tendertones as well as two of the lipsticks that i wanted. i shall buy the rest from debenhams or mac when they are released next month. i just wanted to grab what i was wanting the most first!


----------



## rockin (Feb 14, 2012)

I just ordered the lipsticks I wanted (will order the rest when it comes to MAC or preferably HoF for my points).  Did anyone else notice they've put "Watch Me Shimmer"?


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 14, 2012)

I can't believe the quads are £36! The Guerlain quads are £37 and you get way more product, plus beautiful packaging, and it is Guerlain - a luxury brand! I think Mac's taking the piss to be honest. I'll check out the lipsticks as and when I can, but that's all for me from Shop Mac Cook Mac.


----------



## rockin (Feb 14, 2012)

They're £35, not £36, but even so, it's quite a jump in price!  I'm having second thoughts now as to whether or not to get Shop Drop later


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 14, 2012)

Sorry, yes, £35. Still only £2 away from Guerlain and Chanel and £5 away from Dior (quints). I don't think so.



rockin said:


> They're £35, not £36, but even so, it's quite a jump in price!  I'm having second thoughts now as to whether or not to get Shop Drop later


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 14, 2012)

rockin said:


> I just ordered the lipsticks I wanted (will order the rest when it comes to MAC or preferably HoF for my points).  Did anyone else notice they've put "Watch Me Shimmer"?



 	lol! i didn't notice that and it was even one of the colours that i bought!


----------



## Alisha1 (Feb 14, 2012)

I purchased everything I wanted from the Shop MAC, Cook MAC collection today! Can't wait to try everything out, bought mostly lip colours so I will have a different shade on every few hours for the next few days so I can try everything out!


----------



## Alisha1 (Feb 14, 2012)

And also I still have not received my Guerlain Cruel Gardenia but I swatched it today and love it! Can't wait for it to arrive - hopefully tomorrow!


----------



## Eimii (Feb 14, 2012)

rockin said:


> I just ordered the lipsticks I wanted (will order the rest when it comes to MAC or preferably HoF for my points).  Did anyone else notice they've put "Watch Me Shimmer"?



 	!!! I was in Selfridges this morning looking at the collection and the SA kept saying shimmer! Over and over saying to another SA "Yes the watch me shimmer" "it's called watch me shimmer" etc. I really wanted to correct him ha!

  	The collection is gorgeous in person!! My friend got quick sizzle which is amazing. I wanted Runaway Red but was worried it might be too dark for me. I have a giftcard for a MAC makeover so i'm going to try and book it soon to try it out properly. 

  	When is it getting released at debenhams? I did get Fresh Honey today which is lovely!


----------



## rockin (Feb 15, 2012)

I placed my Selfridges order yesterday morning at 11:24am and it has said 'Ready For Despatch' since yesterday evening.  Frustrating!

  	I went into Boots today and collected my Real Techniques brushes order, but when I checked the display shelves they didn't have them out yet - I thought they were supposed to be on general sale there from today?


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 15, 2012)

Went to London today, but didn't get to go to Selfridges as it was a family outing (went to Madame Tussauds, Trafalgar Square, M&M's World (Lou!) and Hamleys). We were so close to Selfridges, but yet so far... lol. Good thing I don't feel THAT strongly about Shop Mac Cook Mac.


----------



## banana1234 (Feb 15, 2012)

doh i missed out on watch me simmer, i will get it from mac or debenhams instead!

	i just ordered 3 tendertones, everything but hot n saucy, i dont really like red lip tints, my lips are already pretty red

  	i think i will skip the mac quads and get the dior garden pastel quint with my staff discount from boots, it works out the same as mac and i know its a far superior product!


----------



## rockin (Feb 15, 2012)

Yay, I finally got my despatch email from Selfridges!


----------



## Eleentje (Feb 16, 2012)

I can't believe the quad price went up by 2 pounds.
  	I'll be only getting 2 lipsticks from Shop Cook... And seeing how quickly those shades sold out in the US/on Selfridges website, I better be quick.
  	Congrats on everyone's hauls. Good to hear that you managed to get everything you wanted


----------



## rockin (Feb 16, 2012)

My lippies just arrived by Parcel Force - 3 lippies in an enormous jiffy bag!

  	I am currently wearing Dish It Up


----------



## rockin (Feb 16, 2012)

MAC UK currently has free standard delivery on ALL orders


----------



## banana1234 (Feb 16, 2012)

i'm nervous about getting watch me simmer, i dont want to miss out, when will this be out? because the first thursday of march is the 1st, so will it be online on like the 27th or 28th?


----------



## rockin (Feb 16, 2012)

Since it's a leap year this year, I would think it would go online on 28th February.  If you somehow miss it, don't forget there's still Debenhams and HoF (and Selfridges if they don't sell out completely by then)


----------



## Alisha1 (Feb 16, 2012)

banana1234 said:


> i'm nervous about getting watch me simmer, i dont want to miss out, when will this be out? because the first thursday of march is the 1st, so will it be online on like the 27th or 28th?


	The collection should hit counters on the 1st of March and online on the 28th but I would stalk the site a few days before just in case! 

  	I'm loving everything from this collection! And my Guerlain Cruel Gardenia came yesterday - it's so pretty! <3

  	Also for anyone who has Chanel Hyde Park RA you can skip Watch Me Simmer as they are extremely close! Still a very pretty shade though!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 16, 2012)

rockin said:


> My lippies just arrived by Parcel Force - 3 lippies in an enormous jiffy bag!
> 
> I am currently wearing Dish It Up


  	yay! so happy your goodies arrived! dish it up is lovely and very pigmented for a lustre. i wore watch me simmer today and loved it!


----------



## banana1234 (Feb 16, 2012)

rockin said:


> Since it's a leap year this year, I would think it would go online on 28th February.  If you somehow miss it, don't forget there's still Debenhams and HoF (and Selfridges if they don't sell out completely by then)



 	watch me simmer is already sold out on selfridges isnt it?


----------



## Alisha1 (Feb 16, 2012)

banana1234 said:


> watch me simmer is already sold out on selfridges isnt it?



 	^Watch Me Simmer is sold out on Selfridges website but I would look out for a restock or of course you can wait for HoF, Debenhams or the MAC site to get it to take advantage of free delivery!


----------



## rockin (Feb 16, 2012)

banana1234 said:


> watch me simmer is already sold out on selfridges isnt it?



 	With them getting it early, I would have thought maybe they would get restocked around the 'proper' release date.  I don't know whether they do that or not.


----------



## rockin (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm now wearing Quick Sizzle - very bright, but wearable


----------



## Alisha1 (Feb 16, 2012)

rockin said:


> I'm now wearing Quick Sizzle - very bright, but wearable


	I love Quick Sizzle - I think it's my new favourite lippie!!


----------



## Eleentje (Feb 16, 2012)

Quick Sizzle and Watch Me Simmer are the two lipsticks I'll be getting from this collection.  Good to know you're loving both of them.


----------



## Alisha1 (Feb 16, 2012)

Eleentje said:


> Quick Sizzle and Watch Me Simmer are the two lipsticks I'll be getting from this collection.  Good to know you're loving both of them.



 	They really are great! Quick Sizzle is completely unique to my collection!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 16, 2012)

Those are my two definites, with Naughty Saute and Dish It Up as maybes. I already have Runaway Red and don't like Innocence Beware.



Eleentje said:


> Quick Sizzle and Watch Me Simmer are the two lipsticks I'll be getting from this collection.  Good to know you're loving both of them.



 	In case anyone's interested, the Stila spring collection is now up on BeautyBay, except for that pretty blush with the hearts, I don't know if it's sold out already.


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 16, 2012)

rockin said:


> I'm now wearing Quick Sizzle - very bright, but wearable


	it is surprisingly wearable actually. i wore it to work yesterday and got a few compliments on  my lip colour


----------



## disgruntledpupp (Feb 17, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> In case anyone's interested, the Stila spring collection is now up on BeautyBay, except for that pretty blush with the hearts, I don't know if it's sold out already.



 	The blush was up earlier on yesterday, and if you search the site it comes up but it is out of stock.  Fingers crossed they get more stock because it's lovely  I had it in my basket but thought I'd check out later - gah! I


----------



## rockin (Feb 17, 2012)

Wow, I had trouble getting Quick Sizzle off completely last night lol.  It's certainly long lasting!


----------



## rockin (Feb 17, 2012)

Selfridges have just tweeted this:


*After an immediate sell out, the new Shop MAC, Cook MAC lipstick is now back in stock! Get em' while they're hot... *


----------



## rockin (Feb 17, 2012)

This blog says that Chen Man is available now?

  	http://www.beautyandthedirt.com/beauty/mac-chenman-collection-available-now/


----------



## Alisha1 (Feb 17, 2012)

rockin said:


> This blog says that Chen Man is available now?
> 
> http://www.beautyandthedirt.com/beauty/mac-chenman-collection-available-now/


	MAC always launch new collections the 1st Thursday of a month so I'm sure this is just a mistake, I searched online to make sure! XD


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 17, 2012)

Yeah, thanks. Hopefully they will restock soon. I really want it.



Alisha1 said:


> MAC always launch new collections the 1st Thursday of a month so I'm sure this is just a mistake, I searched online to make sure! XD


----------



## disgruntledpupp (Feb 17, 2012)

Me too!  I've emailed them to ask whether they are planning to restock - I'll let you know when I have a response.


----------



## Alisha1 (Feb 17, 2012)

Hopefully swatches will crop up soon so you have time to decide  is this collection online only?


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 17, 2012)

Apparently not. Which would be great, because I really need to see those MES and lipsticks in person.



Alisha1 said:


> Hopefully swatches will crop up soon so you have time to decide * is this collection online only?*


----------



## Alisha1 (Feb 17, 2012)

That's good! I only want Force of Love lipstick and lipglass so it's a small haul for me, I'm still not sure about what I want from Tour De Fabulous, maybe just a gloss or two but I need to see swatches


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 17, 2012)

I've pretty much given up on TdF, it's just glosses, nothing special. I'll probably check it out, but not planning to buy much. I really really don't need any more glosses.



Alisha1 said:


> That's good! I only want Force of Love lipstick and lipglass so it's a small haul for me, I'm still not sure about what I want from Tour De Fabulous, maybe just a gloss or two but I need to see swatches


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 17, 2012)

i wore dish it up in todays tutorial and it is so pigmented! very impressed!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 17, 2012)

Alisha1 said:


> MAC always launch new collections the 1st Thursday of a month so I'm sure this is just a mistake, I searched online to make sure! XD


	i think that blogger got confused. i got the pr email a few days ago and it said that the info couldn't be released until a certain date... maybe they thought that meant it was released that day?


----------



## banana1234 (Feb 17, 2012)

Alisha1 said:


> ^Watch Me Simmer is sold out on Selfridges website but I would look out for a restock or of course you can wait for HoF, Debenhams or the MAC site to get it to take advantage of free delivery!



 	but i want it now!! hehe
  	i'm impatient, got my tendertones, just waiting for mac now... ho hum.. should i get so vain? it looks like a good summer colour

  	edit just saw the note about being back in stock,yay! i got WMS and enchantee and so vain. was going to wait for mac to get it but selfridges were so quick with my tendertones that i thought what the hey!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 17, 2012)

Sorry I forgot to answer this. It was good fun, so huge, it's spread out over 4 floors. We had great fun just looking at stuff. My little boy bought a keyring red M&M and we bought 10 quid worth of M&M all sorts of different colours. They have these massive dispensers in rainbow colours.


----------



## Alisha1 (Feb 17, 2012)

banana1234 said:


> but i want it now!! hehe
> i'm impatient, got my tendertones, just waiting for mac now... ho hum.. should i get so vain? it looks like a good summer colour
> 
> edit just saw the note about being back in stock,yay! i got WMS and enchantee and so vain. was going to wait for mac to get it but selfridges were so quick with my tendertones that i thought what the hey!


	Yay glad you got WMS! So Vain is going to be so pretty in the summer although it didn't stop me from wearing it today! 


  	After my haul on tuesday I just realised I have little to no more storage space for any more makeup  I'm going to try and skip Tour De Fabulous and I'm going to try to choose between Force of Love lipstick or gloss from Chen Man - let's see if I stick with it!


----------



## Alisha1 (Feb 17, 2012)

Ooh I want to go to M&M world! I'm googling it!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 17, 2012)

Tell me about it! I have run out of storage like a year ago, I have makeup stashed away in bags at the back of my wardrobe! Terrible really. I really don't need any more makeup and should stop buying it, but I just can't resist. I have just seen this picture of the new Chantecaille palette for spring and will definitely have to buy it. I see new stuff that I want literally every week (if not every day). *sigh*







Alisha1 said:


> Yay glad you got WMS! So Vain is going to be so pretty in the summer although it didn't stop me from wearing it today!
> 
> After my haul on tuesday I just realised *I have little to no more storage space for any more makeup * I'm going to try and skip Tour De Fabulous and I'm going to try to choose between Force of Love lipstick or gloss from Chen Man - let's see if I stick with it!


----------



## anita22 (Feb 18, 2012)

^That Chantecaille palette looks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!

  	I have purposely been ignoring any MAC collections at the moment, I would love some things from Naturally but am pretending they don't exist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I did cave and buy NARS G-spot multiple the other day though. It's more of an autumn/winter colour, but as I'm moving back to the southern hemisphere in about 2 weeks I will be having winter all over again anyway! May as well make the most of it...


----------



## banana1234 (Feb 18, 2012)

i use all of my make up, anything i find myself not using i donate to my mum or sister, or my best friend!


----------



## banana1234 (Feb 18, 2012)

anita22 said:


> ^That Chantecaille palette looks
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 	that sucks, you should have done it the other way round and had two summers! hehe


----------



## rockin (Feb 18, 2012)

I am ashamed to admit that I, too, have makeup stashed in bags and boxes in my room.  I have way more than I could ever use, but I just can't resist pretty colours.  I'm trying hard to cut my wish lists down, though.  I am planning on using my Boots points to buy some of the Maybelline Colour Tattoo pots when they finally launch here - not that I NEED them, but I WANT them.


----------



## Alisha1 (Feb 18, 2012)

rockin said:


> I am ashamed to admit that I, too, have makeup stashed in bags and boxes in my room.  I have way more than I could ever use, but I just can't resist pretty colours.  I'm trying hard to cut my wish lists down, though.  I am planning on using my Boots points to buy some of the Maybelline Colour Tattoo pots when they finally launch here - *not that I NEED them, but I WANT them.*



 	^I think this is where all our problems start...!

  	I don't know how or where to store my lipglosses, I store some of my MAC glosses in a cute jar that I bought on sale from Laura Ashley and the rest are all in a Muji drawer but the problem is its getting very full to the point where I don't use all the lipglosses that I can't see which seems like a waste or I forget I had something cause I can't see it :/

  	I think I might have to get another Muji drawer but I already have 2 big ones and a smaller 3 drawer one that I got from Homebase and I really don't have the space for another :/


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 18, 2012)

We should form Makeup Horders Anonymous, lol.  I'll even confess to having two big bags of makeup in the attic (mostly back ups and pretty powders I can't bear to use). Anyone can beat that? 

  	I am constantly pulling things out of my stash that I don't want anymore and trying to sell them on eBay or my blog, but I don't want to just give them away because they're not cheap stuff. Besides, there isn't even anyone to give them to, because my mum doesn't wear makeup and my sister is also a horder and besides I've already given her lots of stuff, so I think my mum would throw me out if I turned up with yet another bag full off makeup for my sister, lol.

  	I would also love some more storage units, but like you Alisha, I just don't have the space to put it, the top of my chests of drawers are already full with several storage units and I have no more available surface. I already have stuff in sixteen (!) 2 litre icecream boxes under my chest of drawers, then some stuff in my clothes drawers, and then the rest in my wardrobe at the back behind my clothes so my hubby can't see how much is stashed in there. He knows I have a lot of makeup, but I don't think he's fully aware of just how much I have and especially how much I have spent on makeup over the last 4 years or so. Let's just say you could buy a very very nice car for it. I don't spend lots on clothes and expensive jewellery and I have no other hobbies, so I guess it's not too bad, and we're not poor, have no debts. But I am fully aware of how much I've spent and that money could be saved for my children, so I've set myself a monthly spending limit that I'm trying to stick to. So far not too well, but there were a lot of collections out in January, less so in February and hopefully nothing other than Mac in March.



Alisha1 said:


> ^I think this is where all our problems start...!
> 
> I don't know how or where to store my lipglosses, I store some of my MAC glosses in a cute jar that I bought on sale from Laura Ashley and the rest are all in a Muji drawer but the problem is its getting very full to the point where I don't use all the lipglosses that I can't see which seems like a waste or I forget I had something cause I can't see it :/
> 
> I think I might have to get another Muji drawer but I already have 2 big ones and a smaller 3 drawer one that I got from Homebase and I really don't have the space for another :/


----------



## rockin (Feb 18, 2012)

I definitely need some kind of proper storage for mine, but I couldn't have anything see-through, as I just know my parents might see it one day and go absolutely ape!  Mum already thinks I have a serious hoarding problem (other, non-makeup things) and keeps telling me I should get help.

  	I just can't bear to get rid of anything, and unfortunately my kids are just as bad (my son even collects empty soft-drink cans amongst other things)

  	I know I have a problem, but I don't like people (my parents) telling me I do.

  	At least I don't drink or smoke


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 18, 2012)

rockin said:


> I definitely need some kind of proper storage for mine, but I couldn't have anything see-through, as I just know my parents might see it one day and go absolutely ape!  Mum already thinks I have a serious hoarding problem (other, non-makeup things) and keeps telling me I should get help.  I just can't bear to get rid of anything, and unfortunately my kids are just as bad (my son even collects empty soft-drink cans amongst other things)  I know I have a problem, but I don't like people (my parents) telling me I do.  At least I don't drink or smoke


  Yes, exactly, I don't drink or smoke either and my children do have everything they need, so I guess it could be worse, eh?  Oh and I used to collect empty soft drinks cans when I was a teenager, not obsessively, just for fun.


----------



## anita22 (Feb 18, 2012)

banana1234 said:


> that sucks, you should have done it the other way round and had two summers! hehe


  	Haha, yes! Well, I did get two summers in a row when I first moved here, so I guess I am just catching up on my winters now


----------



## rockin (Feb 18, 2012)

My son inspects every can carefully to see if there are any differences, no matter how slight, to ones he already has.  If it's different, it comes home with us!  I have to be careful not to knock the stacks over in his room.

  	Where are you going to, Anita? My sister lives in Australia and is enjoying summer in Brisbane right now


----------



## anita22 (Feb 18, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> We should form Makeup Horders Anonymous, lol.  I'll even confess to having two big bags of makeup in the attic (mostly back ups and pretty powders I can't bear to use). Anyone can beat that?



 	Makeup Hoarders Anonymous... love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Well, I am currently packing my moving boxes this weekend and my task this evening is to bubble wrap most of my makeup.  Wishing I didn't have so much of it now, it would certainly make this job a lot quicker! Fortunately there's nothing stashed away in the attic or else I'd be up all night


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 18, 2012)

Hahaha, well I'm not moving ever! I would definitely be up all night bubble wrapping my makeup, lol.



anita22 said:


> Makeup Hoarders Anonymous... love it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rockin (Feb 18, 2012)

You should see the size of my Soap & Glory stash, too!  Don't think I'll need to buy any bath or body products for years.

  	Good luck with all the bubble-wrapping, Anita.  It would be awful if your beautiful makeup got broken in transit


----------



## anita22 (Feb 18, 2012)

rockin said:


> You should see the size of my Soap & Glory stash, too!  Don't think I'll need to buy any bath or body products for years.
> 
> Good luck with all the bubble-wrapping, Anita.  It would be awful if your beautiful makeup got broken in transit



 	Thanks! I did break a couple of MAC shadows when flying once, hopefully history won't repeat itself!


----------



## Alisha1 (Feb 18, 2012)

rockin said:


> I definitely need some kind of proper storage for mine, but I couldn't have anything see-through, as I just know my parents might see it one day and go absolutely ape!  Mum already thinks I have a serious hoarding problem (other, non-makeup things) and keeps telling me I should get help.
> 
> *I just can't bear to get rid of anything*, and unfortunately my kids are just as bad (my son even collects empty soft-drink cans amongst other things)
> 
> ...


	I'm like that with my makeup! I used to keep all my makeup boxes but it got the point where I had no means of storage so I threw them all away except for a few Special packaging stuff which I can't bear to throw


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 19, 2012)

yeah february has been a very expensive month for me what with chanel and mac... i've been pretty bad! although on the plus side my new job pays much more than the old one so therefore i thought i was ok spending that bit extra


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 20, 2012)

Not sure if you've seen it on the Chanel Las Vegas thread, but anyway:

 	 		The collection is coming to the UK on the 24th February! http://www.makeup4all.com/chanel-las-vegas-makeup-collection

 	 		So excited! And the highlighter is "only" £48 which is a hell of a lot less than $95! For once UK prices are cheaper!


----------



## Alisha1 (Feb 20, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Not sure if you've seen it on the Chanel Las Vegas thread, but anyway:
> 
> The collection is coming to the UK on the 24th February! http://www.makeup4all.com/chanel-las-vegas-makeup-collection
> 
> So excited! And the highlighter is "only" £48 which is a hell of a lot less than $95! For once UK prices are cheaper!



 	Are you going to get anything?


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 20, 2012)

i really want the highlighter however i'm not actually sure if i can afford it.... i shall see what i get paid


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 20, 2012)

Yes, I really want the highlighter! Not going to bother with the other things, but will definitely pick up the highlighter. I'm actually going to London on Saturday and it's launching on Friday, so yay! 



Alisha1 said:


> Are you going to get anything?


----------



## Alisha1 (Feb 21, 2012)

I want the highlighter but I don't need it :/ I am going to get the Rouge Coco shine and lip pencil though, I don'r know why but I like the idea of gold lips on my tan skin


----------



## disgruntledpupp (Feb 22, 2012)

Just a heads up for anyone who wanted it, the pretty Stila hearts blush is back in stock on Beautybay.com.  I didn't let it get away this time!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks. I ordered it last night just before bed.  I also ordered Urban Decay Lovechild lip crayon.



disgruntledpupp said:


> Just a heads up for anyone who wanted it, the pretty Stila hearts blush is back in stock on Beautybay.com.  I didn't let it get away this time!


	I popped into Boots and they now have the 17 spring collection out, except my local Boots doesn't stock those pretty flowery palettes, so I'll need to go to Kingston maybe tomorrow. They also have some very pretty nail polishes, a slightly shimmery light green, a lovely yellow and a shimmery peachy colour.


----------



## banana1234 (Feb 22, 2012)

my second selfridges order came yesterday with watch me simmer in, i love it but it stained my lips, i only have make up wipes at my boyfriends and its just not removing it!! i guess that's okay cos the stain looks good too! i also got enchantee and so vain, not sure about so vain, maybe it will look better when i put a bit of bronzer on! i'm so pale at the moment!! i may get the other kissable colours when then launch in debenhams, i'm undecided. ive enjoyed using selfridges though, their mail is so quick, and nothing arrives squashed like it does with mac/debenhams. my mac orders lately have arrived squashed and my debenhams orders usually turn up damaged, has anyone else found this too?


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 22, 2012)

banana1234 said:


> my second selfridges order came yesterday with watch me simmer in, i love it but it stained my lips, i only have make up wipes at my boyfriends and its just not removing it!! i guess that's okay cos the stain looks good too! i also got enchantee and so vain, not sure about so vain, maybe it will look better when i put a bit of bronzer on! i'm so pale at the moment!! i may get the other kissable colours when then launch in debenhams, i'm undecided. ive enjoyed using selfridges though, their mail is so quick, and nothing arrives squashed like it does with mac/debenhams. my mac orders lately have arrived squashed and my debenhams orders usually turn up damaged, has anyone else found this too?


  I have never had problems with my Debenhams orders other than being a bit slow sometimes.   Can't wait for next week, I had a dream about going to the counter and buying one of the pretty face powders and a shimmery light blue gloss (?).


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 22, 2012)

So do we actually know for sure which Mac collections are coming out in March? I thought it was Shop Cook, Vera, Nicky & Ricky, Tour de Fabulous and Chen Man, but now someone on the Reel Sexy thread said they're getting that but not getting Vera or TdF (although she's not in the UK, but EU). *confused*


----------



## Alisha1 (Feb 22, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> So do we actually know for sure which Mac collections are coming out in March? I thought it was Shop Cook, Vera, Nicky & Ricky, Tour de Fabulous and Chen Man, but now someone on the Reel Sexy thread said they're getting that but not getting Vera or TdF (although she's not in the UK, but EU). *confused*



 	I emailed MAC asking about Chen Man and Marcel Wanders 2 and was told we will be getting both on the 1st of March, I was also told Marcel Wanders 2 will be available online only

  	I'm not sure about Tour De Fabulous and Vera as I never asked about them. I'm going to hopefully try to skip everything now...I have too much makeup!!


----------



## rockin (Feb 22, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> So do we actually know for sure which Mac collections are coming out in March? I thought it was Shop Cook, Vera, Nicky & Ricky, Tour de Fabulous and Chen Man, but now someone on the Reel Sexy thread said they're getting that but not getting Vera or TdF (although she's not in the UK, but EU). *confused*



 	I'd love to know, too.

  	It would be a bit odd getting Shop Cook and Reel Sexy at the same time, considering they both have Watch Me Simmer.  I hope we do get Vera, as there are a couple of things I'd like from that.

  	I've received an email with a code, allowing me to buy Nicki early.  Has anyone else had one yet?  I didn't register on the specific mailing list for that, but it does say "We know you love Viva Glam" so perhaps it goes out to people who have bought Viva Glam lippies before?


----------



## rockin (Feb 22, 2012)

Alisha1 said:


> I emailed MAC asking about Chen Man and Marcel Wanders 2 and was told we will be getting both on the 1st of March, I was also told Marcel Wanders 2 will be available online only
> 
> I'm not sure about Tour De Fabulous and Vera as I never asked about them. I'm going to hopefully try to skip everything now...I have too much makeup!!



 	I'm also skipping Marcel Wanders 2 (way too expensive, and the colours don't appeal either) and while I was thinking about Force Of Love lipstick from Chen Man, I might give that one a miss as i also have way too much makeup lol.   I'm still planning on getting a few more bits from Shop Cook, and Vera too if we get it.  I might get a couple of lip lines from Tour de Fabulous if we get that, too, since I don't have many of those.  I'm skipping the glosses, though


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 22, 2012)

I e-mailed Mac a while ago about Vera, but they never responded.  I really really want to get the pigment stacks and powders, so I hope we get them, otherwise I need to start looking for another alternative.

  	Temptalia said that the Too Supreme collection is coming out in March too. Just how many collection are there going to be next month???


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 22, 2012)

too supreme is only march for the states and we shall be april


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 22, 2012)

After a very snotty e-mail from Mac (basically saying sign up to the e-mails if you want to know about the launches) I tried asking through the live chat and got some answers! Here's the transcript below:

  	Anita: Hello, I'd like to find out if the Vera collection will be available to buy in the UK at all? Thanks.
	Danni: yes it will be launching onthe 1st march 2012
	Anita: also, is it coming to the counters too?
	Danni: yes
	Anita: what about chen man?
	Danni: this to will be launching on the 1st March 2012
	Anita: do you know how many collections are ther next month at all?
	Danni: yes one moment whilst i check for you
	Danni: there are 9 launches on the 1st March2012
	Anita: wow, that is a lot!
	Danni: i know it is a lot, some of the collections are larger like SHOP MAC COOK MAC
	Danni: And then the smaller ones are WATERFAST ZOOM LASH MASCARA
	Danni: And MAC and MARCEL WANDERS is exclusive to online only
	Anita: thank you very much for your help
	Danni: No worries, im glad that I could help you this evening
	Danni: have a great night
	Danni: Thank you for visiting MAC Live Chat!

  	So there you go, 9 collections! I didn't ask about everything, but that seems to be Shop Mac, Cook Mac, Vera, Chen Man, MW2, Waterfast Zoom Mascara, Nicky & Ricky, which is 7, so there's 2 more to go - Lightfully and Tour de Fabulous perhaps? We'll see. I mostly care about Vera, I want a couple of things from Chen Man and 3-4 lipsticks from Shop Mac, and maybe the NIcky lipstick. I will not be paying for the MW2 overpriced stuff for sure.


----------



## amy_forster (Feb 22, 2012)

OMG one of the mac artists just tweeted this...  MAC & Marylin. A iconic match. October. 2012.  I am so excited!!! Could this be a Marylin Monroe icon collection?!?


----------



## rockin (Feb 22, 2012)

amy_forster said:


> I am so excited!!! Could this be a Marylin Monroe icon collection?!?



 	Yep, it is indeed   A 30 piece collection, apparently


----------



## rockin (Feb 22, 2012)

Holy smoke, 9 collections?????

  	I'm skipping MW2 and the mascara for certain.  I'm going to seriously have to cut down my list on some of the others 

  	Why can't they be like other companies and only issue 1 a month, or 2 at most?  A lot of MAC's collections are bigger than other companies' as well.  Then they make them limited edition, so you can't hope to afford all you want before they disappear from sale


----------



## amy_forster (Feb 22, 2012)

OMG... She's tweeted a link to an article!!!! It's a Marylin Monroe collection :-0  http://m.hollywoodreporter.com/fash-track/mac-marilyn-monroe-makeup-collection-293318


----------



## Eleentje (Feb 22, 2012)

I didn't get any pre-order e-mails from Mac, so they must have sent it to people who purchased Viva Glam items online?

  	I'll be happily skipping most of the March collections.  Only 2 lippies from Shop, Cook and 1 lippie + lg from Chen Man. In April, on the other hand, I'll be getting most eyeshadows from Extra Dimension.  God, I'm such a sucker for cool new eyeshadow finishes!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 22, 2012)

No, I didn't get an e-mail either, but then I only have one Viva Glam (Cindy) l/s. I'm not that fussed, it's not super limited edition anyway, is it? Not much point in that.

  	Yeah, I want most of the ED eyeshadows. If they're anything like the Tesco ones, they're gonna be great. I love the Tesco ones, but there's only 6 colours and mostly neutrals, so I'm hoping for more oophm with the ED ones.

  	I also like the look of the Too Supreme l/g. But Lou says that's April, so phew.



Eleentje said:


> I didn't get any pre-order e-mails from Mac, so they must have sent it to people who purchased Viva Glam items online?
> 
> I'll be happily skipping most of the March collections.  Only 2 lippies from Shop, Cook and 1 lippie + lg from Chen Man. In April, on the other hand, I'll be getting most eyeshadows from Extra Dimension.  God, I'm such a sucker for cool new eyeshadow finishes!


----------



## rockin (Feb 22, 2012)

I just took another look at the Nicki email, and it says that the collection goes live on 1st March, so there's not long to wait anyway, and I believe it's supposed to be available for a year?

  	That confirms that Nicki is indeed one of the 9


----------



## rockin (Feb 22, 2012)

Cindy is my favourite Viva Glam


----------



## Eleentje (Feb 22, 2012)

I also have Cindy, although I don't remember where I bought that one, LOL.
  	Yeah, I'm not in a hurry to get Nicki before I've actually swatched it.
  	There are a lot of purples/violets in ED!


----------



## Alisha1 (Feb 22, 2012)

amy_forster said:


> I am so excited!!! Could this be a Marylin Monroe icon collection?!?


	Ooh exciting stuff, can't wait to find out more...


----------



## banana1234 (Feb 22, 2012)

out of the nine collections.... i dont think i'm really desperate for anything, i may just get another kissable lip colour and bu tendetones... maybe i'm ill?


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 22, 2012)

just looked at my press stuff and too suprmeme is coming in march... holy hell my money will dissapear next month!!


----------



## rockin (Feb 23, 2012)

Luckily I only want one thing from the Too Supreme collection, as I'm skipping the glosses completely.  Shop Cook and Vera will be getting most of my money, and maybe a couple of lip liners from TdF


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 23, 2012)

LMD84 said:


> just looked at my press stuff and too suprmeme is coming in march... holy hell my money will dissapear next month!!


  In that case we might not get Tour de Fabulous at all.


----------



## rockin (Feb 23, 2012)

I think it depends on whether they're counting Shop and Cook as 1 collection or 2


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 23, 2012)

rockin said:


> I think it depends on whether they're counting Shop and Cook as 1 collection or 2


   They count them as 2. Selfridges has them up as 2 and they said 7 more coming on the 1st. That said they're not getting MW2.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 23, 2012)

I went to Boots in Kingston and managed to buy the 17 palettes and nail polishes, they're all so pretty! I also got a couple of Revlon polishes, one is like the Facets of Puchsia one, but in pink, and a Jessica polish that is a Chanel Peridot dupe.  So much for not spending much money on make up. Oh well, they weren't exactly expensive.


----------



## rockin (Feb 25, 2012)

The Stila UK website is now live  http://stila.co.uk/


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 25, 2012)

I went to Selfridges today and picked up the Chanel Lucky Stripes powder and the gold lipstick. I wasn't even wanting the lipstick, but got talked into it. The powder is really pretty, not sure I'll be able to use it for now, but it will look better on in the summer anyway as I'm more of a pinky beige colour right now.

  	Checked out Shop, cook and I still don't want much from it. They only had 3 lipsticks out: Innocence beware, Watch me simmer and Naughty saute and to be honest, I don't even know if I want any of them. NS seems a bit too light and WMS seems very orange. Although when I went outside and had a look at the swatches on my hand, they looked better, but still very bright. I bought all3 bright Iris Apfel lipsticks, not sure if I need more right now. Will have a think. The rest doesn't interest me at all. Can't wait for Vera though. 

  	I also finally made it to the Boots in Westfield that stocks Stila and had a good swatching session. Ended up getting 3 smudge sticks and a glitter eyeliner. I will order one mroe though from the Stila website as I wasn't sure if I had that already or not, but turns out I didn't.


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 25, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> I went to Selfridges today and picked up the Chanel Lucky Stripes powder and the gold lipstick. I wasn't even wanting the lipstick, but got talked into it. The powder is really pretty, not sure I'll be able to use it for now, but it will look better on in the summer anyway as I'm more of a pinky beige colour right now.
> 
> Checked out Shop, cook and I still don't want much from it. They only had 3 lipsticks out: Innocence beware, Watch me simmer and Naughty saute and to be honest, I don't even know if I want any of them. NS seems a bit too light and WMS seems very orange. Although when I went outside and had a look at the swatches on my hand, they looked better, but still very bright. I bought all3 bright Iris Apfel lipsticks, not sure if I need more right now. Will have a think. The rest doesn't interest me at all. Can't wait for Vera though.
> 
> I also finally made it to the Boots in Westfield that stocks Stila and had a good swatching session. Ended up getting 3 smudge sticks and a glitter eyeliner. I will order one mroe though from the Stila website as I wasn't sure if I had that already or not, but turns out I didn't.


	sounds like you had an excellent day!  great that you bought the powder! i think i am going to skip it though now because i was sorting out my blush / highlighter collection and i have way too many for one lifetime already!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 27, 2012)

Free shipping code for ELF: *BRITLOOKUK* Minimum order value £10. Valid until 9.30 am on 28/02/2012.


----------



## Alisha1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> I went to Selfridges today and picked up the Chanel Lucky Stripes powder and the gold lipstick. I wasn't even wanting the lipstick, but got talked into it. The powder is really pretty, not sure I'll be able to use it for now, but it will look better on in the summer anyway as I'm more of a pinky beige colour right now.
> 
> Checked out Shop, cook and I still don't want much from it. They only had 3 lipsticks out: Innocence beware, Watch me simmer and Naughty saute and to be honest, I don't even know if I want any of them. NS seems a bit too light and WMS seems very orange. Although when I went outside and had a look at the swatches on my hand, they looked better, but still very bright. I bought all3 bright Iris Apfel lipsticks, not sure if I need more right now. Will have a think. The rest doesn't interest me at all. Can't wait for Vera though.
> 
> I also finally made it to the Boots in Westfield that stocks Stila and had a good swatching session. Ended up getting 3 smudge sticks and a glitter eyeliner. I will order one mroe though from the Stila website as I wasn't sure if I had that already or not, but turns out I didn't.



 	Hope you like your new Chanel goodies! I've decided to skip the collection and all the MAC releases next month!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 27, 2012)

Wow, that's some willpower you have there!  I think I've managed to cut my list to quite a managable amount seeing that 9 collections are coming out this week. I think I might only get Quick Sizzle l/s from Shop, cook, and Inez l/s from Marcel Wanders, maybe Comfort & Joy from Tour de Fabulous (apparently it's very similar to Karin l/g from MW), Pink Union mes and Force of Love l/s from Chen Man, and maybe Nicky l/s. The only thing I'm getting lots of stuff from is Vera, but I really want the pigments and the powders. Okay, I know that still seems a lot, but it's basically only 1-2 things from each collection (except for Vera).



Alisha1 said:


> Hope you like your new Chanel goodies! I've decided to skip the collection and all the MAC releases next month!


----------



## Alisha1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Still can't believe MAC are releasing 9 collections next month! I think that's the reason I don't want to get anything anymore, that and because I have way too much makeup and absolutely no more storage space! I think the only brand that will tempt me is Guerlain but we've got a few months till the summer collection is out


----------



## anita22 (Feb 27, 2012)

Alisha1 said:


> Still can't believe MAC are releasing 9 collections next month! I think that's the reason I don't want to get anything anymore, that and because I have way too much makeup and absolutely no more storage space! I think the only brand that will tempt me is Guerlain but we've got a few months till the summer collection is out


 
  	9 is just crazy!! I won't be getting anything from the MAC LE collections, I am limiting myself just to stocking up on basics for the time being.
  	I do love the look of the new Laura Mercier Portfolio Animation collection that will be coming out though, it has a pretty kickass makeup organiser that is making me drool...


----------



## banana1234 (Feb 27, 2012)

i may get one or two items from mac next month but i don't think i actually want very much! quality mac, not quantity! i would rather 1 or 2 stellar collections every month-two months rather than all these mediocre collections being churned out, iris was the exception, that was great, and shop cook is quite good, why  do we need a whole heap of other stuff too?


----------



## Eleentje (Feb 27, 2012)

Willpower is something I will really have to exercise in March, after spending far too much money on make up in Feb (I blame all those spring collections and evil bay with its tempting offers).
  	I will be getting only Quick Sizzle and Force of Love l/s now. I decided against Watch me S(h)immer, because it might be too orangy on me, plus I can always pick it up with Reel Sexy, if I will end up changing my mind. I would really like to get Nicki, after seeing all the nice swatches, but I'll have to leave it for a later moment.

  	I'm curious what everyone will end up hauling.
  	I'll try ordering on Mac website this time, rather than waiting for Debenhams.


----------



## rockin (Feb 27, 2012)

Do we know if all these collections will be available at places like House Of Fraser, Debenhams and Selfridges, or will any of them be MAC online or MAC stores only?


----------



## Eleentje (Feb 27, 2012)

Well,  MW is online only for sure, judging by what Mac CS told Anita. Chen Man is questionable... that was the primary reason why I decided not to take my chances and place order through Mac this time, as I would hate to miss out. Force of Love will be my consolation for missing out on Party Parrot, being so similar to it.


----------



## rockin (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm definitely skipping MW2 - it's too expensive and nothing really grabs me anyway.  I was debating with myself whether to buy Chen Man and Vera (and Tour de Fab lip pencils, if we get them) from MAC, or through HoF to get some points on my card (6 per £ if I order online).


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 27, 2012)

rockin said:


> I'm definitely skipping MW2 - it's too expensive and nothing really grabs me anyway.  I was debating with myself whether to buy Chen Man and Vera (and Tour de Fab lip pencils, if we get them) from MAC, or through HoF to get some points on my card (6 per £ if I order online).


	i will be buying the brush from MW however that is it. i'm skipping chen man as well as skipping most of sss/ccc (although i shall be buying more tendertones. i'm not fussed over tour de france or whatever it is so i shall mainly be buying from vera. seriously 9 collections is too much and mac are crazy if they think people can afford to buy from all of them


----------



## rockin (Feb 28, 2012)

I don't think anybody can afford to buy from all 9 collections, unless they limit themselves to one thing from each!

  	I'm wanting one lipgloss from Chen Man, 2 fluidlines and 1 Cremeblend Blush from SSSCCC, Zen Rose from Too Supreme, 2 Pearlglides and one face powder from Vera and possibly the Butterfly Party stack.  I just have to decide which to prioritise because they will sell out first


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 28, 2012)

Is anyone else stalking the website today? So far nothing.


----------



## rockin (Feb 28, 2012)

Yep, stalking and finding nothing


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 28, 2012)

Do you think they'll be up today since it's still February? I'm always confused about the timing when the Thursday is the 1st or 2nd of the month.


----------



## rockin (Feb 28, 2012)

I think they usually do put them up on the Tuesday if the Thursday is the 1st or 2nd of the month.


----------



## Eleentje (Feb 28, 2012)

I think that due to all those collections coming out at the same time, people will mainly go for the star products of each of them, meaning they'll sell out fairly quickly...   I'm also stalking mac website, but nothing so far...it's possible that it will take longer for the stuff to start showing up, since there is quite a lot of new info that needs to be uploaded on to the website.


----------



## rockin (Feb 28, 2012)

Things usually trickle onto the site as they put them up - not showing as whole collections until afterwards, so I've been searching on product names, and in categories.  You'd think some would be up by now at least


----------



## Eleentje (Feb 28, 2012)

Yep... US people were stalking their site the whole night for Chen Man, and nothing ever showed up.


----------



## rockin (Feb 28, 2012)

Just looked at the US site.  They have Shop MAC, Cook MAC, Vera, Lightfully, Viva Glam Nicki/Ricky,  Mineralize Perfectly Finished and the SoftSacs up (could SoftSacs be one of our 9?)

  	I see someone has announced Nordstrom have Chen Man up.  Odd that they have it but the MAC site don't yet


----------



## Eleentje (Feb 28, 2012)

Everything is now up also on Mac US website. I wonder what's the deal with the UK one...


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 28, 2012)

i think we will see an update to the mac site tomorrow...


----------



## rockin (Feb 28, 2012)

LMD84 said:


> i think we will see an update to the mac site tomorrow...



 	Probably while I'm out at my dance class


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 28, 2012)

Ooh do you know something we don't? 



LMD84 said:


> i think we will see an update to the mac site tomorrow...


----------



## Eleentje (Feb 28, 2012)

That's what I was wondering too? Or was it an educated guess?
  	At this rate I might just hold out until stuff goes up on Debenhams, so I can earn some points (this will mean I'll be getting Nicki as well, then).


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm not ordering from Debenhams this time. I literally have so many points, it will take over a year to have them all converted. Instead I will order from Mac what is online exclusive and the rest I'll get from HoF (I'll go there on Thursday).



Eleentje said:


> That's what I was wondering too? Or was it an educated guess?
> At this rate I might just hold out until stuff goes up on Debenhams, so I can earn some points (this will mean I'll be getting Nicki as well, then).


----------



## MrsB (Feb 28, 2012)

I nearly had a heart attack to get home and order before things sold out....I'm guessing I'm safe til Thursday now?


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 28, 2012)

You are NEVER safe. 



MrsB said:


> I nearly had a heart attack to get home and order before things sold out....I'm guessing I'm safe til Thursday now?


----------



## Eleentje (Feb 28, 2012)

With Mac, you never know


----------



## MrsB (Feb 28, 2012)

LOL - being dedicated to limited edition mac takes mad ninja skills!   Has Chanel Vegas launched online anywhere?


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 28, 2012)

MrsB said:


> Has Chanel Vegas launched online anywhere?


	i haven't seen that chanel collection online anywhere yet.... i went to HOF today but stayed away from the chanel counter... i knew i'd be talked into buying the powder! i'm so weak!!


----------



## MrsB (Feb 28, 2012)

Heehee! I'm exactly the same Lou, and that's what I'm after  the powder looks lush. I'm skipping anything more from shop/cook but want pearlmattes from Vera and one shadow from Chen Man so can hopefully afford a little Chanel


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 28, 2012)

No, I don't think it will be online at all. Only Selfridges in London has it, not the other ones, and a few other stores, but it won't be launching nationwide sadly.  I luckily went to Selfridges on Saturday and picked ithe powder and the lipstick up. I guess you can order by phone, but having said that, I tried once and they didn't even bother to call me back, so I ended up not ordering from them. harrods were fab and did the order over the phone and in no time. The postage cost was a killer though. 



MrsB said:


> Has Chanel Vegas launched online anywhere?


----------



## MrsB (Feb 28, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> No, I don't think it will be online at all. Only Selfridges in London has it, not the other ones, and a few other stores, but it won't be launching nationwide sadly.  I luckily went to Selfridges on Saturday and picked ithe powder and the lipstick up. I guess you can order by phone, but having said that, I tried once and they didn't even bother to call me back, so I ended up not ordering from them. harrods were fab and did the order over the phone and in no time. The postage cost was a killer though.


  Thanks for this. I didn't realise. I've phoned orders through to the Chanel counter at Selfridges London, the postage was expensive but the items shipped well and I got lots of deluxe size samples.   I think may try tomorrow after work as I think the counter is open until 10pm :eyelove: it's too gorgeous to miss!


----------



## Nik88 (Feb 28, 2012)

Yeah mrs b i think its gonna be an on the counter jobbie only. I emailed harrods and they confirmed they would only have it in store. I found a website that listed the shops it would be stocked at, there arent many http://www.harpersbazaar.co.uk/beauty-health/news/begas-sparkles-in-chanel-456 I want this sooo much. It's already steep but it has stars on so it draws me in.  Can anyone whos mail ordered from selfridges remember the postage costs?  I wonder if its worth trying harrods just incase they have an of the knightsbridge lippies knocking around in the bottom of a draw somewhere. What do you think?


----------



## Eleentje (Feb 29, 2012)

Day 2 of stalking all websites, lol...come on, Mac! Although I am now pretty convinced that the official release on Mac website will be tomorrow, since the lady on the mac chat Anita spoke to also said that 9 collections will be released on March 1st...


----------



## Eleentje (Feb 29, 2012)

Horizons blush is currently on buyapowa for 36,50! If anyone wanted one. I already have mine I got at Debenhams with 10% discount


----------



## MichaelaLou (Feb 29, 2012)

The code Mac sent me for vg keeps saying invalid.


----------



## lovesongx (Feb 29, 2012)

I can't see any new products on the MAC site  I'm going into the Liverpool MAC shop tomorrow so I'll update if they have the (several hundred) new collections!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 29, 2012)

They might go up tonight. I'll be going to the counter tomorrow, hope they'll have them out first thing.


----------



## rockin (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm so glad they haven't put things up yet today.  I was at dance class earlier today (yay!), then my parents were here until just a few minutes ago (and you know they would strongly disapprove of me having the PC on, especially if I also got my credit card out of my purse)


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 29, 2012)

You need to do what I did and memorise your credit crad number.  Me shopaholic? Surely not, lol.

  	Actually I don't mind that it's not out today because if I order/buy tomorrow, it will go into my March spending. I know it doesn't make a huge difference, but I'm really trying to cut down my monthly spending. I'm already over this month, so I shouldn't be spending even more. I know it doesn't make that much of a difference anyway.



rockin said:


> I'm so glad they haven't put things up yet today.  I was at dance class earlier today (yay!), then my parents were here until just a few minutes ago (and you know they would strongly disapprove of me having the PC on, especially if I also got my credit card out of my purse)


----------



## MrsB (Feb 29, 2012)

Nik88 said:


> Yeah mrs b i think its gonna be an on the counter jobbie only. I emailed harrods and they confirmed they would only have it in store. I found a website that listed the shops it would be stocked at, there arent many http://www.harpersbazaar.co.uk/beauty-health/news/begas-sparkles-in-chanel-456 I want this sooo much. It's already steep but it has stars on so it draws me in. Can anyone whos mail ordered from selfridges remember the postage costs? I wonder if its worth trying harrods just incase they have an of the knightsbridge lippies knocking around in the bottom of a draw somewhere. What do you think?


  Thanks for the link hun. I think last time I ordered from the Selfridges counter it was around the 6-8 pound mark. I can't remember exactly but as I live in rural Lincolnshire, its the only way


----------



## rockin (Feb 29, 2012)

LOL, I remember most of the number, and the 3-digit code on the back

  	If it doesn't come out until tomorrow, maybe HoF will have it too, in which case I'll order from them and get points (assuming nothing is MAC online or MAC counter/store only)


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 29, 2012)

i'm really shocked that the site hasn't got the new collections up! it must be tomorrow then!


----------



## Eleentje (Feb 29, 2012)

Yeah, I think that everything will come out tomorrow online and in stores.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 29, 2012)

Marcel Wanders 2 is Mac online only.



rockin said:


> LOL, I remember most of the number, and the 3-digit code on the back
> If it doesn't come out until tomorrow, maybe HoF will have it too, in which case I'll order from them and get points (*assuming nothing is MAC online or MAC counter/store only*)


----------



## rockin (Feb 29, 2012)

That's one collection I'm skipping completely anyway   Thanks for confirming that, though


----------



## Nik88 (Feb 29, 2012)

My day of stalking the mac website feels well and trully wasted   Hope things come on early tomorrow and that they don't trickle out through the day


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 29, 2012)

I do wonder about Chen Man as well, but I didn't ask. I know Vera will go to the counters.



rockin said:


> That's one collection I'm skipping completely anyway   Thanks for confirming that, though


----------



## Eleentje (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm fairly confident now that Chen Man will also be at counters, as all US counters had it.


----------



## nikou (Feb 29, 2012)

Selfridges said Shop + Cook MAC were exclusive to selfridges so do you think debenham's won't have it.
  	I'd go to my counter but they sometimes don't release the new collections on the correct day so when I go there, I always end up having a wasted trip!  if it was at debenham's it would be an added bonus if it mean's that I get bonus 500 points!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 29, 2012)

Shop Mac, Cook Mac was only exclusive for 2 weeks before it launches everywhere. Debenhams will definitely get it. 



nikou said:


> Selfridges said Shop + Cook MAC were exclusive to selfridges so do you think debenham's won't have it.
> I'd go to my counter but they sometimes don't release the new collections on the correct day so when I go there, I always end up having a wasted trip!  if it was at debenham's it would be an added bonus if it mean's that I get bonus 500 points!


----------



## Eleentje (Feb 29, 2012)

I think Selfridges had the exclusive early release, like they did last year with WW collection. With a collection as big as Shop Cook, I doubt it would be a Selfridges-only release.


----------



## rockin (Feb 29, 2012)

I can only get MAC online, so was thinking I might get it all from HoF online instead of direct from MAC if they will be stocking it all.


----------



## lovesongx (Feb 29, 2012)

Debenhams and HOF online have:
  	MAC Shop MAC
  	MAC Cook MAC
  	MAC Tour de Fabulous
  	MAC Zoom waterfast lash
  	MAC Chenman love and water
  	MAC Vera
  	MAC Too Supreme
  	MAC Viva Glam

  	Not sure if everything is there, had a quick look for Nicki on Debenhams but can't see it!

  	Think something has gone properly wrong on the MAC site, why would they all ALL of their distributors sell everything before they have it up?


----------



## rockin (Feb 29, 2012)

House of Fraser are preparing to put the collections up.  The headings are there, but not the products yet.

  	They are getting Shop MAC, Cook MAC, Vera, Tour de Fabulous, Chen Man, Too Supreme, Viva Glam Nikki/Ricky and the Zoom Waterfast Lash


----------



## Eleentje (Mar 1, 2012)

Yeah, I'm seeing the same on Debenhams. No sign of anything on the Mac website :-/ I hate having to check each of them every 5 mins in fear of missing out on everything. There is clearly a lot of traffic on Debenhams website, as I had an error message about it a few times.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 1, 2012)

Debenhams has some of the stuff up, but not everything. I have to say, everything is more expensive than I expected, the Vera pigment stacks, pearlmatte powders, etc. Ugh. Anyway, I'll go to HoF a little later and hopefully they'll have everything out by then. I'll order the MW2 Inez l/s later from Mac directly.


----------



## MrsB (Mar 1, 2012)

I ordered everything I wanted desperately from selfridges....the postage is killer but at least I know my items will get here. There's quite a lot showing as low stock already, some items from Chen Man and Vera. I only ordered the pearlmattes, a Chen man gloss, and a sheen supreme lipstick for now. I'll get everything else once MAC launches.   The choice of so many items actually have the opposite effect - instead of wanting everything, I couldn't decide so ordered next to nothing :shock: oh well more money for other collections


----------



## MrsB (Mar 1, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Debenhams has some of the stuff up, but not everything. I have to say, everything is more expensive than I expected, the Vera pigment stacks, pearlmatte powders, etc. Ugh. Anyway, I'll go to HoF a little later and hopefully they'll have everything out by then. I'll order the MW2 Inez l/s later from Mac directly.


  I know! £25.50 for a pigment stack? I'd hate to pay this... Yes it's a slightly unique product but I'd rather buy high end quad for not much more money.


----------



## rockin (Mar 1, 2012)

LOL, Debenhams have their Tendertone colours mixed up, and Salad Dressing in with them!

  	They have 'Dessert Cloud' (which is one of the pigments from the Butterfly stack) listed with the Vera plushglasses, too, and it's even shown as the wrong colour

  	I wonder if HoF will do any better?


----------



## lovesongx (Mar 1, 2012)

I've just phoned my counter and reserved Innocence beware, quick sizzle and naughty sauté, will be picking them up later on!


----------



## rockin (Mar 1, 2012)

They're starting to put things up on HoF now.  The pigment stacks have appeared


----------



## rockin (Mar 1, 2012)

I hope nobody is going by the pictures on Debenhams.  All 3 quads have the same picture, so you can't see what colours they are


----------



## trollydolly (Mar 1, 2012)

seriously how slow is the Mac website?! frustrating!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 1, 2012)

Just been to HoF and picked up loads of stuff. Ended up getting WMS, NS and QS from Shop Mac, they looked so much better there than in the harsh light in Selfridges. Also picked up all 3 stacks and both powders from Vera, FoL l/s and l/g and Pink Union mes from  Chenman and Imperial Red sheen supreme l/g as well as Nicky l/s. Passed on TdF for now, but will have another look next week. Was gonna get the MW Karin l/g dupe butit's quite sheer andI have loads of shler l/g already.


----------



## trollydolly (Mar 1, 2012)

loads of stuff is out of stock on the Debenhams website already! grrr


----------



## rockin (Mar 1, 2012)

I wish our House Of Fraser actually had MAC in store - I'd have headed straight round there this morning.  As it is, I'm getting frustrated waiting for them to load everything up on the site.  It looks like they've put up some from most of the collections and gone off for a tea break.  Only one of the things I want is actually up so far


----------



## rockin (Mar 1, 2012)

trollydolly said:


> loads of stuff is out of stock on the Debenhams website already! grrr



 	Out of stock?  Or maybe they just haven't told the site how many they've got yet?


----------



## Eleentje (Mar 1, 2012)

Just realized why you guys were seeing things on Debenhams I was not seeing. The mobile version of the site kept redirecting me to the eyeshadow section, and no new products were being displayed. Anyway I got all I wanted, but nicki.


----------



## trollydolly (Mar 1, 2012)

Just did a live chat on MAC and they said the collections should be launched on the website at about 2:15pm


----------



## rockin (Mar 1, 2012)

MAC has them up now


----------



## nazia (Mar 1, 2012)

Are there any free shipping codes for MAC guys?


----------



## rockin (Mar 1, 2012)

nazia said:


> Are there any free shipping codes for MAC guys?



 	Not that I know of, but I think you only have to spend £30 to get free shipping now, instead of the £50 it used to be


----------



## MrsB (Mar 1, 2012)

am I going silly or were there 3 shadows for Chen Man originally?  Also, are there any shipping codes for MAC at the moment?


----------



## rockin (Mar 1, 2012)

You're right - there were 3, but only 2 are showing on the MAC site.  Debenhams have 3 showing, but one has an X on it, like they do when they're out of stock.  Maybe that colour hasn't reached the UK yet?


----------



## MrsB (Mar 1, 2012)

Yeah, no where has it as buyable yet. Iwas wondering if it was a US only item or something? Though I've never heard of that before. It was the only one I wanted too!


----------



## rockin (Mar 1, 2012)

Probably just a distribution problem, or they haven't managed to find the box with them all in, amongst the 9 collections


----------



## cyho88 (Mar 1, 2012)

there is definitely 3 of the chen man shadows out in the collection.  But not sure why MAC's website hasnt got it up.  I've been checking HOF website since this morning! they only have 3 items up from the cook collection and 4 from the chen man collection.  Don't know if they are still trying to update the site or if that's all of the items in collections that they have


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm sure the pink Chen Man duo is just one of those colours that are being delayed like Winterized was. The HoF counter didn't have it either. Oh and by the way the counters are getting everything but MW2.

  	I've just checked and the entire MW collection is sold out on the Mac website??? Sure that can't be right. Has anyone bought anything from that yet? I just want Inez lipstick, but I will live if I can't buy it.


----------



## rockin (Mar 1, 2012)

I wouldn't have thought MW2 is actually sold out yet, not at those prices.  Usually those type of collections hang around for quite a while


----------



## nazia (Mar 1, 2012)

rockin said:


> Not that I know of, but I think you only have to spend £30 to get free shipping now, instead of the £50 it used to be



 	 Thank you =)


----------



## nazia (Mar 1, 2012)

So it seems like the Pearlglides aren't permanent for us, which is really disappointing. They're coming up as LE on the MAC site.


----------



## cyho88 (Mar 1, 2012)

yeah i agree, the MW collection is pretty pricey! think i'm just going to buy some of the tendertones and a mineralize eyeshadow from the chen man collection.  None of the websites have the eyeshadow i want though..!!


----------



## rockin (Mar 1, 2012)

There's not much gone up on the HoF site - nothing new for hours now.  I did try calling them, and got passed from pillar to post, never actually managing to speak to anyone who knows what is going online today.  I had hoped to have been able to buy this morning and head into town to do my 'proper' shopping this afternoon, but that won't be happening now


----------



## rockin (Mar 1, 2012)

nazia said:


> So it seems like the Pearlglides aren't permanent for us, which is really disappointing. They're coming up as LE on the MAC site.



 	Really??  So unfair


----------



## trollydolly (Mar 1, 2012)

Ordered what I want, so excited!


----------



## MrsB (Mar 1, 2012)

Sorry Nazia, didn't realise you'd ask about shipping, I'm just curious for when that pink shadow pops up


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 1, 2012)

Yeah, they said that at the counter.  maybe I should order Black Line and Lord It Up, I don't own those two. Not that I don't have enought eyeliners in literally every colour. 



nazia said:


> So it seems like the Pearlglides aren't permanent for us, which is really disappointing. They're coming up as LE on the MAC site.


----------



## rockin (Mar 1, 2012)

I just asked HoF on Twitter when the rest of the collections will be up, and got this reply

  	"Hi there - the new collections are slowly filtering through. A few new products are currently online..."

  	Slowly filtering through - what do they mean by that - today, tomorrow??


----------



## cyho88 (Mar 1, 2012)

seriously???? slowly filtering through? ==" we don't have all day!!! Why are they so slow?? Debenhams put everything early morning!! Why can't they?? Hope it goes up soon.


----------



## rockin (Mar 1, 2012)

cyho88 said:


> seriously???? slowly filtering through? ==" we don't have all day!!! Why are they so slow?? Debenhams put everything early morning!! Why can't they?? Hope it goes up soon.



 	I feel like telling them their filter must be blocked


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 1, 2012)

Now the MW items are showing as coming soon. They might filter through soon too.


----------



## mmc5 (Mar 1, 2012)

Debenhams have told me Viva Glam Nicki will be up on the 6th March, next Tuesday.  Seems strange to bring out Ricky but not Nicki?


----------



## Mac-Guy (Mar 1, 2012)

mmc5 said:


> Debenhams have told me Viva Glam Nicki will be up on the 6th March, next Tuesday.  Seems strange to bring out Ricky but not Nicki?



 	It was the same in the US. Nicki came earlier than Ricky. It was about a two week delay.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 1, 2012)

I bought Nicki today in HoF and they had both Nicki and Ricky. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







mmc5 said:


> Debenhams have told me Viva Glam Nicki will be up on the 6th March, next Tuesday.  Seems strange to bring out Ricky but not Nicki?


----------



## Eleentje (Mar 1, 2012)

Survey10 code for shipping worked when I tried it 2 days ago! HTH.


----------



## MrsB (Mar 1, 2012)

Eleentje said:


> Survey10 code for shipping worked when I tried it 2 days ago! HTH.


   Thank you  I just live chatted as I was getting impatient for Supersweet from Chen Man, apparently it's either a tech or distribution glitch or it won't be launching....she'll email me once she knows.  I hope it's coming, it looks a cute neutral.   In other news, got paid yesterday and so far....£££, triple figures  on cosmetics. I may have to go give myself a stern talking to, after I've opened my goodies tomorrow of course :eyelove: it's definitely an addiction...but there are worse things right?!


----------



## MrsB (Mar 1, 2012)

Okay, MAC just emailed me. The distribution team have confirmed that Supersweet for Chen Man won't be coming to the UK


----------



## rockin (Mar 1, 2012)

I wonder what else we won't be getting!  Seems pretty strange one colour not coming


----------



## cyho88 (Mar 1, 2012)

but i called HOF store today and asked if there was any in-stock. and supersweet is still in stock????


----------



## MrsB (Mar 1, 2012)

Just relaying what Danielle from MAC emailed me after I'd enquired about it via MAC chat. She said that's why it's not available via MAC.co.uk or on any of the distributionist websites. Though I have no counter near me  to check so can't speak for stores.


----------



## SNJx (Mar 1, 2012)

Did anyone else have a problem with their Debenhams order today? I ordered early this morning when everything was put on the site, I ordered Runaway red l/s, Force of Love l/s and Florida Cremeblend I didn't have any problems checking out I received my confirmation e-mail and also received a dispatch e-mail this afternoon, two hours later I received an e-mail saying I was being refunded for Force of Love l/s. I got in tough with Debenhams and they said they have been having problems with their website today, it's letting people select items which are out of stock.

  	Cannot fault Debenhams customer service though! A lovely gentleman rang me and told me he was getting a store to send me the lipstick and also only charged me £9.72 for it and free delivery  Lets just hope my refund for the first one comes through and my items actually arrive!


----------



## Nik88 (Mar 1, 2012)

Spent a large portion of my day at work refreshing macs website waiting for MW, then got upset when it came up all sold out, slightly happier when it turned to coming soon and now just fed up its taking so long.  Im falling out of love with mac everytime a new collection comes out, there just seems to be a bit of a mess getting things sorted and giving clear messages


----------



## nikou (Mar 1, 2012)

MrsB said:


> Okay, MAC just emailed me. The distribution team have confirmed that Supersweet for Chen Man won't be coming to the UK



 	When I went to the mac counter they had had an extra Pink union in its place



  	Just come back from the counter, it was SOOOO busy! I couldn't ask anyone any questions or anything  . On the MAC website I ordered FOL, WMS and QS (before I even went to the counter), I was scared that they'd be out of stock if they were out of stock at debenhams.

  	I fell in love with the vera butterfly pigments ..they were gorgeous! I didn't have enough money though to get them. I hope there's a time where I can afford it before the collection ends. 
  	I ended up buying some more stuff at the counter. The sheen supreme lipgloss, imperial red which is gorgeous! It's a reddish pink, has fantastic coverage, I love it. I just wish there was some more product and the packaging didn't look so cheap. I also bought the plushglass butterfly dream. My first plushglass!! I'm surprised how tiny the sting is, there's no pain at all. It make's me feel alive  Still waiting for the plumping to be evident but the product just stay's on my lips really well. Even after I've had dinner 

  	It was so great to test out all the lipsticks! Quick sizzle and force of love are so pigmented and entirely different shades of pink thankfull. Watch me simmer is also gorgeous. I'm taking a risk with all these lipsticks because I actually have no bright lipsticks. I need to up my confidence and wear them!
  	I might get budding love but I'm not desperate to get it.

  	My counter didn't have the tour de fabulous collection which made me sad =/ I'm dying to see how famously fab looks on the lips, theres no decent swatches on the net.


----------



## cyho88 (Mar 1, 2012)

Quote:


MrsB said:


> Just relaying what Danielle from MAC emailed me after I'd enquired about it via MAC chat. She said that's why it's not available via MAC.co.uk or on any of the distributionist websites. Though I have no counter near me to check so can't speak for stores.


  	maybe they're not stocking it on MAC's website.  But stocking it in other stores? :S i dunno! i'm going to MAC in HOF tomorrow, so i'll let everyone know!


----------



## sosdrielle (Mar 1, 2012)

Quote: 	 		

 		 			My counter didn't have the tour de fabulous collection which made me sad =/ I'm dying to see how famously fab looks on the lips, theres no decent swatches on the net.




	Did you specifically ask for Tour de Fabulous? My counter had no display for the lip pencils, they just plonked the pencils in loose with the permanent ones. I only saw them by chance, the SA didn't even know they were part of a new collection. I'm not sure about the glosses though. Pretty poor way to sell a new collection!


----------



## nikou (Mar 1, 2012)

sosdrielle said:


> Did you specifically ask for Tour de Fabulous? My counter had no display for the lip pencils, they just plonked the pencils in loose with the permanent ones. I only saw them by chance, the SA didn't even know they were part of a new collection. I'm not sure about the glosses though. Pretty poor way to sell a new collection!



 	I didn't ask...now I wished I did. I did look at the permanent collection and saw no new shades for both the lipglass and lip pencils. My mac counter is in harvey nichols so they don't have much space. Might be why they didn't have tour de fabulous out. They had everything else though. Are you wanting one of the lipglasses sosdrielle?


----------



## MrsB (Mar 1, 2012)

cyho88 said:


> Quote:
> 
> maybe they're not stocking it on MAC's website.  But stocking it in other stores? :S i dunno! i'm going to MAC in HOF tomorrow, so i'll let everyone know!


 Yeah, hopefully it's a store relase. I know selfridges, Debenhams and HoF don't have it online, so you may be right about it being a store thing?


----------



## MrsB (Mar 1, 2012)

nikou said:


> When I went to the mac counter they had had an extra Pink union in its place
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    I'm sorry you didn't get to see Tour De Force, really annoying when there's no swatches of what you want.   I'm glad you liked the force of love l/s, it's very tempting to go back for it


----------



## Nik88 (Mar 1, 2012)

I tried to mail order lucky stripes from harrods, but was told postage would be up to 12.50 when i said i wanted to kmow how much exactly it would be i was told theyd have to ring me back, i already had to wait for them to call me back once. I told her not to worry. The more i try to buy it, the more i think i don't need it


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 1, 2012)

No, they didn't have it in HoF either. Id say just give it a while, I bet it will turn up. I was told they weren't going to get Rare Exotic mattene and then they did. I was also told Winterized was sold out and they weren't getting more, and they did. I don't trust what they say. 



MrsB said:


> Yeah, hopefully it's a store relase. I know selfridges, Debenhams and HoF don't have it online, so you may be right about it being a store thing?



 	As for TdF, the counter at HoF had TdF and Too Supreme at the other end of the counter away from the other collections, so maybe you didn't notice the display.


----------



## MrsB (Mar 1, 2012)

I hope so, that was the only one I wanted it


----------



## Eleentje (Mar 1, 2012)

Strangely enough, Innocence Beware is the first lipstick to sell out on Mac website.




  	WMS also came back to Debenhams now from being sold out. I am trying to convince myself I don't need it.
  	SNJx, I ordered around 11 am, and both of FOL lipsticks I ordered got despatched. Strange that yours got cancelled, if you ordered them early in the morning.


----------



## SNJx (Mar 1, 2012)

I got my order confirmation e-mail at 10.23am, so not too early this morning. I'm just happy they've sorted it out for me, it's not right though that they are sending dispatch e-mails and then two hours later saying it's out of stock.


----------



## sosdrielle (Mar 1, 2012)

nikou said:


> I didn't ask...now I wished I did. I did look at the permanent collection and saw no new shades for both the lipglass and lip pencils. My mac counter is in harvey nichols so they don't have much space. Might be why they didn't have tour de fabulous out. They had everything else though. Are you wanting one of the lipglasses sosdrielle?


	No. I just came away clutching my four lip pencils. I gave up buying lip glosses a while back as I never use them!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 2, 2012)

Marcel Wanders is now up on the Mac website, everything is in stock right now! Just ordered Inez lipstick.


----------



## rockin (Mar 2, 2012)

HoF lost out on some sales due to not putting the complete collections up yesterday.  I ordered the one thing I wanted that they did put up, plus a brush I've wanted for a while, to get my 6 points per £, then I ordered some more bits from Debenhams (going through Topcashback, who currently are doing 5% cashback) and of course using my HoF card for the extra 1 point per £, and the bits that neither of them had (Fluidlines, Zen Rose and lip pencils) I ordered through MAC.  I would much rather have been able to get them all from one place, though.

  	I spent more than I had planned, though, due the large number of collections, and also hearing that the Pearlglides were not going to be permanent after all.  I had planned to buy them later in the year when I had a smaller order to place.

  	I have already received the despatch email from Debenhams this morning!

  	Good thing I have Boots points and Superdrug points with which to buy the Maybelline Tattoos when they come out.  I think I'm going to give the Revlon lip butters a miss though - tempting, but I have so many other lip products.  Boots' website is now advertising that the Revlon lip butters will be available 'within weeks'


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 2, 2012)

Just seen this code for 10% off at Debenhams: *FJ32* Valid until tomorrow, so if you haven't picked something off yet, now's the time. Wish I'd known about this though, I would've ordered some bits and bobs instead of picking everything up at the counter. But then, having said that HoF has a £20 voucher offer if you spend over £100 (for cardholders), so I can expect that to turn up with my next statement.


----------



## Eleentje (Mar 2, 2012)

They posted another code for fb members rm94. Valid until Sunday. A bit too late though. FOL l/g and all Shop Cook lipsticks, but naughty sauté are already gone.


----------



## rockin (Mar 2, 2012)

I wish I'd known about that Debenhams code too, Anita.  As regards the HoF £20 voucher offer, I just hope that 'beauty' isn't one of the exclusions they refer to in the email.  They usually say what the exclusions are on their offers, but they didn't this time.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 2, 2012)

There was a big sign right by the Mac counter about the £20 offer and the SA said I'll get it with the statement, so let's hope. I've just realised I never get HoF e-mails or letters about offers. Hmm, wonder why not?


----------



## rockin (Mar 2, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> There was a big sign right by the Mac counter about the £20 offer and the SA said I'll get it with the statement, so let's hope. I've just realised I never get HoF e-mails or letters about offers. Hmm, wonder why not?



 	It'll be great if that's so 

  	If you go onto their website, you can sign up at the bottom of the page for their newsletter. 

  	I've just checked to see if they've got all the MAC collections up yet, and they haven't!  They have added every Fluidline except the 3 from Cook MAC to the Cook MAC page, though *shrugs*


----------



## cyho88 (Mar 2, 2012)

didnt manage to go to MAC in HOF today.  But checked the site and few more things are up from the Cook collection.  tendertones are nowhere to be seen. ==" they take 2 days to put up the whole collection???? well 3 now.. cos the rest wont be out till later!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 2, 2012)

Well I won't be ordering anything else form Mac now, I've spent nearly 300 quid! I want to check out the rest of the Sheen Supreme lipglosses as I got Imperial Red and it's lovely, and i have orered Mango Sheen as well, but in all fairness I don't need any more glosses. The same goes to TdF, pretty glosses, but don't need them.


----------



## rockin (Mar 2, 2012)

I've spent way more than I intended, but what can you do with so many collections out at once?  I must admit, Imperial Red and Mango Sheen are calling out to me, but I'm trying to resist - partly because I don't need any more glosses, and partly because I'm not so keen on the way these are packaged.


----------



## Eleentje (Mar 2, 2012)

I've only spent 40,50 on my order at Debenhams, like I was planning to, but I probably spent about 300 on EL, Chanel, Guerlain and various Ebay purchases last month, plus 200 on some new clothes. I meant to be saving up for my trip to Australia in the end of this month, but, needless to say, I failed at it miserably.  Hello savings account, *sigh*.
  	It's not helping that local stores are currently offering 25% off all make up, lol, and there will be 3 for 10 euro deal at local Sephora for their own brand of makeup.
  	And then April comes, which may become extremely expensive with Extra Dimension.  Do you think UK will be getting it on April 3rd?


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 2, 2012)

I thought Extra Dimension was May? No?



Eleentje said:


> I've only spent 40,50 on my order at Debenhams, like I was planning to, but I probably spent about 300 on EL, Chanel, Guerlain and various Ebay purchases last month, plus 200 on some new clothes. I meant to be saving up for my trip to Australia in the end of this month, but, needless to say, I failed at it miserably.  Hello savings account, *sigh*.
> It's not helping that local stores are currently offering 25% off all make up, lol, and there will be 3 for 10 euro deal at local Sephora for their own brand of makeup.
> And then April comes, which may become extremely expensive with Extra Dimension.  Do you think UK will be getting it on April 3rd?


----------



## anita22 (Mar 2, 2012)

Eleentje said:


> I've only spent 40,50 on my order at Debenhams, like I was planning to, but I probably spent about 300 on EL, Chanel, Guerlain and various Ebay purchases last month, plus 200 on some new clothes. I meant to be saving up for my trip to Australia in the end of this month, but, needless to say, I failed at it miserably.  Hello savings account, *sigh*.
> It's not helping that local stores are currently offering 25% off all make up, lol, and there will be 3 for 10 euro deal at local Sephora for their own brand of makeup.
> And then April comes, which may become extremely expensive with Extra Dimension.  Do you think UK will be getting it on April 3rd?


  	Eleentje, as it turns out I will be moving to the Netherlands the week after next (so not going back home after all)! Assuming my visa application is processed without any issues. I will definitely need to get your recommendations on good places to shop. Especially for makeup!


----------



## Eleentje (Mar 2, 2012)

anita22 said:


> I love these two colours as well, they seem perfect for warmer weather (bring on the sunshine!). I will go to HoF tomorrow to play with all the new MAC stuff
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	No waaaaay! Wow, this is quite a change of plans! Are you glad you're going to stay in Europe, or would you rather have gone back home?
  	And, of course, I'll be happy to give you as much help and tips as possible!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Unfortunately, be prepared for more expensive Mac, on which they never, and I mean NEVER, give any discount, with the exception of Duty Free at Schiphol. Plus it's also less easily available, and LE items sell out in no time.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On the other hand, we have Sephora and LE items of other brands don't sell out as quickly, plus London is just 50 mins away 
  	Which city will you be moving to?


----------



## cyho88 (Mar 2, 2012)

MAC's tendertone in tread gently is still available on the Debenhams website for £9! But i think they got the name wrong, as it's named "salad dressing" on their website! i just bought it!  and with the 10% off and beauty club card free shipping, only £8.10!  Bargain for a tendertone!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 3, 2012)

cyho88 said:


> MAC's tendertone in tread gently is still available on the Debenhams website for £9! But i think they got the name wrong, as it's named "salad dressing" on their website! i just bought it!  and with the 10% off and beauty club card free shipping, only £8.10!  Bargain for a tendertone!


	that is most certainly a bargain!  and lol at them calling it the wrong name! where did they even get salad dressing from?!

  	i ended up spending way more than i should have done this month. however once again i need to remember that this job pays more than my past so technically i can afford it. although really i should be saving even more for florida funds because we go in september!  now i just have to wait for my packages to arrive - i bet it will be next week when they come


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 3, 2012)

Oh, wow, that is quite a change of plan! But this way you can always pop back to meet up with us in London! 

  	And if you ever need anything from the UK, just give me a shout, I'm sure I can always find something from Sephora for a mutual CP. 



anita22 said:


> I love these two colours as well, they seem perfect for warmer weather (bring on the sunshine!). I will go to HoF tomorrow to play with all the new MAC stuff
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rockin (Mar 3, 2012)

Salad Dressing is the name of one of the nail polishes, which costs £9.  It's possible they've listed it with the Tendertones by mistake, so you might actually get the nail polish, not the Tendertone bargain you were hoping for.


----------



## anita22 (Mar 3, 2012)

Eleentje said:


> No waaaaay! Wow, this is quite a change of plans! Are you glad you're going to stay in Europe, or would you rather have gone back home?
> And, of course, I'll be happy to give you as much help and tips as possible!
> 
> 
> ...


	Definitely a big change of plans! Basically I had already handed in my notice at work here in the UK and had my flights to NZ booked and everything, then a couple of weeks ago a fixed term role came up at our global HQ in Utrecht. It's only for 5 months but I thought it would be nice to be able to stick around Europe for a bit longer and travel more, plus the job itself is interesting. It's all still dependent on my visa application being approved, but if all goes to plan then I start on 12th March! I will be based in Utrecht, so not far from Amsterdam at all. I've already prepared myself for MAC to be more expensive, but I hadn't quite realised until I saw your earlier post that you have Sephora there so that is good news indeed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I will keep you posted on how it all goes!


----------



## Eleentje (Mar 3, 2012)

Ah wow! Good stuff! Fingers crossed that all goes well with your application. I'm confident it will 
  	And Utrecht is just 30-40 mins away from here by train. I am actually going to a party in Utrecht tonight.
  	They do have Sephora and there is a Mac counter there too, and shopping in that city is generally nice. The city center is lovely, it's quite different from London, but I think you'll love its cute vibe  If I had a choice of the places to live, Utrecht would definitely be on my list.

  	Oh, and before you get all excited, our Sephoras don't carry as many brands as its French and American sisters, but they do have all the main brands, including MUFE and Urban Decay, and their own brand, of course. And our Mac Pro is tiiiiiiny, but MUAs are really sweet and not snotty at all.  Anyways. before I get carried away, feel free to pm me or add me on facebook, if you'd like to go on a shopping trip together or need any advice 

  	Anitacska, feel free to ask me as well, if you need a CP. In fact, I'm planning to go there either tomorrow or next week Saturday to check out some MUFE, since they're doing this discount thing, and check out their own brand stuff before their 3 for 10 sale on the 21st, as I'd have to be like a ninja, when I get there: grab what I need and run, or this happens:


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks Elena.  I don't need anything right now, but sometimes Urban Decay and Too Faced have Sephora exclusive palettes, so I will keep your kind offer in mind. And although I know you come to the UK often, but if there's anything you'd like me to get for you, just give me a shout! xxx



Eleentje said:


> Ah wow! Good stuff! Fingers crossed that all goes well with your application. I'm confident it will
> And Utrecht is just 30-40 mins away from here by train. I am actually going to a party in Utrecht tonight.
> They do have Sephora and there is a Mac counter there too, and shopping in that city is generally nice. The city center is lovely, it's quite different from London, but I think you'll love its cute vibe  If I had a choice of the places to live, Utrecht would definitely be on my list.
> 
> ...


----------



## 27dots (Mar 3, 2012)

sorry if this is the wrong thread - does anyone know of a free delivery code for the nars site? can't bring myself to spend £6 for delivery!


----------



## Alisha1 (Mar 3, 2012)

rockin said:


> Salad Dressing is the name of one of the nail polishes, which costs £9.  It's possible they've listed it with the Tendertones by mistake, so you might actually get the nail polish, not the Tendertone bargain you were hoping for.



 	^This happened with the Dior Holiday collection last year, Debenhams listed the nail polishes with the lipsticks, even on the despatch form they where listed as lipsticks but I received the polishes which I wanted so all was good 

  	I ended up skipping all the MAC collections! Which is good as I definitely don't need anymore...


----------



## cyho88 (Mar 3, 2012)

rockin said:


> Salad Dressing is the name of one of the nail polishes, which costs £9.  It's possible they've listed it with the Tendertones by mistake, so you might actually get the nail polish, not the Tendertone bargain you were hoping for.


----------



## cyho88 (Mar 3, 2012)

Alisha1 said:


> ^This happened with the Dior Holiday collection last year, Debenhams listed the nail polishes with the lipsticks, even on the despatch form they where listed as lipsticks but I received the polishes which I wanted so all was good
> 
> I ended up skipping all the MAC collections! Which is good as I definitely don't need anymore...


	i called up and they said it was indeed the nail polish and not the tendertone


----------



## lovesongx (Mar 3, 2012)

27dots said:


> sorry if this is the wrong thread - does anyone know of a free delivery code for the nars site? can't bring myself to spend £6 for delivery!


 
	Can you get the product you want from ASOS? They have a free delivery option!


----------



## anita22 (Mar 3, 2012)

lovesongx said:


> Can you get the product you want from ASOS? They have a free delivery option!



 	Or try HQHair, I can't remember if they also have free delivery but if not they often have codes.
  	If you have a House of Fraser nearby you can also have things delivered to store for free.


----------



## anita22 (Mar 3, 2012)

Eleentje said:


> Ah wow! Good stuff! Fingers crossed that all goes well with your application. I'm confident it will
> And Utrecht is just 30-40 mins away from here by train. I am actually going to a party in Utrecht tonight.
> They do have Sephora and there is a Mac counter there too, and shopping in that city is generally nice. The city center is lovely, it's quite different from London, but I think you'll love its cute vibe  If I had a choice of the places to live, Utrecht would definitely be on my list.
> 
> Oh, and before you get all excited, our Sephoras don't carry as many brands as its French and American sisters, but they do have all the main brands, including MUFE and Urban Decay, and their own brand, of course. And our Mac Pro is tiiiiiiny, but MUAs are really sweet and not snotty at all.  Anyways. before I get carried away, feel free to pm me or add me on facebook, if you'd like to go on a shopping trip together or need any advice


  	I've been to Utrecht very briefly once before, I agree it is very cute, I remember a lot of cafes and canals 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Don't worry I was not anticipating too much from Sephora, that is great that they carry MUFE though! I will keep you posted on how it goes, assuming all goes to plan I will drop you a line when I am there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I'm very excited about coming over!


----------



## rockin (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm disgusted with House Of Fraser's web department.  I've just checked, and they STILL haven't put any more of the collections up!  Not all branches of HoF carry MAC so you would think they would make it all available online.  I would love to be able to just walk in, swatch and buy, but I don't have that luxury.


----------



## nikou (Mar 4, 2012)

I hate how debenham's still don't have the fluidlines for sale. I'm annoyed budding love is out of stock


----------



## Eleentje (Mar 4, 2012)

Wow, that's really annoying, rockin!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 4, 2012)

It IS ridiculous.  I'm really lucky in that there are 2 Mac counters near me, but it's still annoying when you want to save up your points or use an online discount that you just can't do if they don't put things up. 



rockin said:


> I'm disgusted with House Of Fraser's web department.  I've just checked, and they STILL haven't put any more of the collections up!  Not all branches of HoF carry MAC so you would think they would make it all available online.  I would love to be able to just walk in, swatch and buy, but I don't have that luxury.


----------



## 27dots (Mar 4, 2012)

lovesongx said:


> Can you get the product you want from ASOS? They have a free delivery option!


	unfortunately not! thanks for the suggestion though xx


----------



## 27dots (Mar 4, 2012)

anita22 said:


> Or try HQHair, I can't remember if they also have free delivery but if not they often have codes.
> If you have a House of Fraser nearby you can also have things delivered to store for free.


	neither hqhair or house of fraser have the product! it's a nail polish that's only on the nars website. appreciate the suggestions though, thank you!


----------



## anita22 (Mar 4, 2012)

27dots said:


> neither hqhair or house of fraser have the product! it's a nail polish that's only on the nars website. appreciate the suggestions though, thank you!


	Hmm.. in that case then the only thing I can suggest is to sign up for the NARS newsletter, as they generally send out an email when they have free shipping offers on.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 5, 2012)

Just a heads up, there's 10% off all beauty at Debenhams this week! No code required.


----------



## rockin (Mar 5, 2012)

I've just been looking at that.  I'm tempted now to get Imperial Red and Mango Sheen.  I see they've also got the Warmth Of Coral mineralize blush still available - do you think it would suit someone who is around NW10-15?

  	My Debenhams order from Thursday just arrived.  I love the Pearlglides.  Industrial and Designer Purple have a beautiful sparkle to them when the light hits them.  I'm now wearing Force Of Love lipglass, and it's not bright at all.  It's a very pretty, wearable colour.  The colours of Flower Fantasy seem much more muted than the pictures I have seen online, but maybe that's a good thing.  Restores Dazzle looks very dark in the pot, but it blends out beautifully on the back of my hand.

  	I was going to pop into town to collect my HoF order today, but it's very windy out.  We went into town yesterday, to get a couple of bits in BHS sale, and it was windy with icy cold rain.  What happened to the sunshine?


----------



## rockin (Mar 5, 2012)

I noticed earlier that the MAC site said my order had been dispatched.  I've just received an email saying that Chen Man Force Of Love lipstick is out of stock   It was still showing as in stock for some time after I placed my order, so I'm guessing a lot of people will be getting these emails

  	I ordered on Thursday.  Why did they leave it until now to let me know they were out of stock?  It's stopped me trying to get one elsewhere in the meantime


----------



## rockin (Mar 5, 2012)

On the plus side, HoF finally have most of the collections up.  Force Of Love lipstick is already sold out, though


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 5, 2012)

That sucks.  I've just checked my orders and they've been dispatched now, expect them to arrive tomorrow. Hope I'l get everything, esp Inez lipstick.



rockin said:


> I noticed earlier that the MAC site said my order had been dispatched.  I've just received an email saying that Chen Man Force Of Love lipstick is out of stock   It was still showing as in stock for some time after I placed my order, so I'm guessing a lot of people will be getting these emails
> 
> I ordered on Thursday.  Why did they leave it until now to let me know they were out of stock?  It's stopped me trying to get one elsewhere in the meantime


----------



## Lady Gray (Mar 5, 2012)

Really disappointed my order didn't come today as they usually come much faster than this.


----------



## cyho88 (Mar 5, 2012)

just ordered 2 pearlglides from debenhams! and turns out they sent me the tendertone in hush hush instead of purring as they got the names mixed up! i already bought hush hush the other day frokm HOF.  Luckily i havent opened it, so will return to HOF and swap for purring! Hopefully they still have it in stock!

  	Also found Some Mac lipsticks on cheapsmells.com for £10.75! read some reviews and the mac stuff is pretty legit. Just ordered peachstock and see sheer!  They also have ruby woo, cherish, russian red aswel! I think its called russian red, not too sure. they have blushes and eyeshadows too! Check it out girls!!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 5, 2012)

I will go shopping on Thursday, if you like I can check if they still have FOL l/s and get you one. Let me know.



rockin said:


> On the plus side, HoF finally have most of the collections up.  Force Of Love lipstick is already sold out, though


----------



## rockin (Mar 5, 2012)

Yes please, that would be great


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 5, 2012)

i'm hoping that my packages get dispatched today because i want my goodies too!!


----------



## nikou (Mar 5, 2012)

Does anyone know if HoF ever restock the mac limited's?


----------



## anita22 (Mar 5, 2012)

cyho88 said:


> Also found Some Mac lipsticks on cheapsmells.com for £10.75! read some reviews and the mac stuff is pretty legit. Just ordered peachstock and see sheer!  They also have ruby woo, cherish, russian red aswel! I think its called russian red, not too sure. they have blushes and eyeshadows too! Check it out girls!!



 	Nice! See Sheer is a lovely colour for spring / summer!


----------



## disgruntledpupp (Mar 6, 2012)

I am so disappointed.  I got my Debenhams order last night and when I opened Quick Sizzle there is no lipstick inside the case! It looks like it broke off but the actual product isn't there.  I'm waiting impatiently for customer services to open, but don't think they can replace it as it is sold out.  Hopefully there might be one left on my Debenhams counter so I could pick it up, but it's unlikely.  Does anyone know if Debenhams customer services can see stock levels in stores?


----------



## SNJx (Mar 6, 2012)

disgruntledpupp said:


> I am so disappointed.  I got my Debenhams order last night and when I opened Quick Sizzle there is no lipstick inside the case! It looks like it broke off but the actual product isn't there.  I'm waiting impatiently for customer services to open, but don't think they can replace it as it is sold out.  Hopefully there might be one left on my Debenhams counter so I could pick it up, but it's unlikely.  *Does anyone know if Debenhams customer services can see stock levels in stores?*


	I think they can because when they had a problem with my order being out of stock the gentleman who rang me was checking which stores still had the item so they could send it out to me. With any luck they will find a store that still has it and hopefully get it sent out to you.


----------



## rockin (Mar 6, 2012)

I hope they manage to sort it out for you, disgruntledpupp.

  	I've checked online, and my MAC order is apparently out with the courier for delivery, so hopefully I'll get it soon.  The email shows Force Of Love lipstick on it, even though the email I received yesterday said it was sold out.  Guess I'll have to wait and see, although I'm not holding out much hope.  You would think they would have omitted it, or at least had it on there and marked Out Of Stock or something.

  	The Sheen Supreme lipglasses I ordered from Debenhams yesterday have already been delivered by the postie - how's that for service!!!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 6, 2012)

Wow, that is quick! My fastest ever delivery from Debenhams was within 3 days.

  	I'm also waiting for my Mac order to be delivered. I'll need to go out soon, so hope Yodal comes before then or after I'd got back.



rockin said:


> I hope they manage to sort it out for you, disgruntledpupp.
> 
> I've checked online, and my MAC order is apparently out with the courier for delivery, so hopefully I'll get it soon.  The email shows Force Of Love lipstick on it, even though the email I received yesterday said it was sold out.  Guess I'll have to wait and see, although I'm not holding out much hope.  You would think they would have omitted it, or at least had it on there and marked Out Of Stock or something.
> 
> The Sheen Supreme lipglasses I ordered from Debenhams yesterday have already been delivered by the postie - how's that for service!!!


----------



## rockin (Mar 6, 2012)

Yes, I'm wanting to go out too, to collect my HoF order, so I'm hoping Yodel arrive soon.


----------



## rockin (Mar 6, 2012)

From Models Own on Facebook



  	BIG NEWS! Coming soon from Models Own - three NEW BEETLEJUICE polishes! Perfect for spring/summer, the new range includes Copper Pot, a deep olive tan, Tropical Sun, a glistening sunset and Indian Ocean, a calming, iridescent blue with soft pink undertones. Launching exclusively on the Models Own website on Monday, March 19th, and in Boots stores nationwide from late March and the new Models Own BOTTLESHOP in early April! 



  	https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150596233929211&set=a.169413999210.123229.139325339210&type=1&theater


----------



## trollydolly (Mar 6, 2012)

disgruntledpupp said:


> I am so disappointed.  I got my Debenhams order last night and when I opened Quick Sizzle there is no lipstick inside the case! It looks like it broke off but the actual product isn't there.  I'm waiting impatiently for customer services to open, but don't think they can replace it as it is sold out.  Hopefully there might be one left on my Debenhams counter so I could pick it up, but it's unlikely.  Does anyone know if Debenhams customer services can see stock levels in stores?



 	omg that's awful! I hope you get it sorted!


----------



## disgruntledpupp (Mar 6, 2012)

trollydolly said:


> omg that's awful! I hope you get it sorted!



 	I'm keeping my fingers crossed! I rang them as soon as the customer services line opened, and a very helpful guy said he could see one in stock and would get it sent out to me.  Hopefully it will arrive!


----------



## rockin (Mar 6, 2012)

My order has finally arrived, minus Force Of Love as per yesterday's email.

  	It was in one of their bigger boxes, with everything sitting on the top of a whole lot of black tissue paper.  I can only think that they've run out of the smaller boxes, or else they were trying to reduce the risk of bending the stickers too much (which are on quite thick paper).

  	It wasn't our regular Yodel guy, which is why it was much later than usual.  Consequently, it's too late for me to go and collect my HoF order, as I wouldn't be back in time for my daughter coming home from school.  Oh well, I'll have to collect that after my dance class tomorrow


----------



## rockin (Mar 6, 2012)

Revlon UK have just tweeted that their Lip Butters go on sale at Boots.com TOMORROW

  	The wait is over.  It didn't say if they would be in branch yet, but I would guess that would be the case.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 6, 2012)

rockin said:


> Revlon UK have just tweeted that their Lip Butters go on sale at Boots.com TOMORROW
> 
> The wait is over.  It didn't say if they would be in branch yet, but I would guess that would be the case.


  	yesss! i shall be checking the boots store and if they're not in their i shall buy online! super excited!


----------



## Lady Gray (Mar 6, 2012)

Still no sign of my order


----------



## Lady Gray (Mar 6, 2012)

Lol! It just arrived. Yay!


----------



## cyho88 (Mar 6, 2012)

rockin said:


> Revlon UK have just tweeted that their Lip Butters go on sale at Boots.com TOMORROW
> 
> The wait is over.  It didn't say if they would be in branch yet, but I would guess that would be the case.


	omgosh!!! going to stay in tomorrow to get these bad boys!! LOL


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 6, 2012)

My package arrived before I had to go out and I had a quick look, really like Inez l/s. Will have a proper swatching session tomorrow.


----------



## nikou (Mar 6, 2012)

My package arrived today  FoL, QS and WMS l/s. They're all so bright and beautiful! FoL and WMS look really different when swatched on my arm, but nearly exactly the same when they're on my lips 

  	I also ordered pillow talk from the naturally collection from debenham's. Its quite dark on me but I think I'll get used to it. When I received A perfect day l/s I wasn't so keen then after a couple days I fell in love with it. I wish I had bought dupes but it was out of stock everywhere.

  	I also have budding love, added goodness and innocence beware on order from HoF, I have to go into town and collect it tomorrow. 
  	I needed a lavender lipstick! 

  	I have bought so many lipsticks. I was once in love with the palettes but when I went to the counter they had really weak pigmentation.. 
  	Do any of you go crazy over a certain item of makeup? I was crazy over blushers last month and now this month I'm crazy over lipsticks!!!

  	The shop cook collection packaging is adorable!! 
  	I am a bit chewed off that I didn't receive stickers even though I spent £40 but I think that was because I ordered early. They are only stickers so it doesn't matter that much.


----------



## Alisha1 (Mar 6, 2012)

disgruntledpupp said:


> I am so disappointed.  I got my Debenhams order last night and when I opened Quick Sizzle there is no lipstick inside the case! It looks like it broke off but the actual product isn't there.  I'm waiting impatiently for customer services to open, but don't think they can replace it as it is sold out.  Hopefully there might be one left on my Debenhams counter so I could pick it up, but it's unlikely.  *Does anyone know if Debenhams customer services can see stock levels in stores?*


	Hope Debenhams sort everything out for you! Yes they should be able to check stock levels in stores and may even be able to ship the item to you directly from the store  that's how I ordered Guerlain Cruel Gardania


----------



## disgruntledpupp (Mar 6, 2012)

Alisha1 said:


> Hope Debenhams sort everything out for you! Yes they should be able to check stock levels in stores and may even be able to ship the item to you directly from the store  that's how I ordered Guerlain Cruel Gardania


  	Thank you.  I posted earlier but it doesn't seem to have shown up.  They are sending me a new one - I received a dispatch email, but don't think I'll really believe it until it shows up!


----------



## rockin (Mar 6, 2012)

What's up with MAC production?  You've gotten an empty lipstick and  I seem to have gotten an empty Mango Sheen and will have to phone MAC tomorrow.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 6, 2012)

You got an empty Mango Sheen??? Have you clicked the pen A LOT of times? And when I say a lot, I mean a lot! It took my Imperial Red about 25 clicks to start flowing.



rockin said:


> What's up with MAC production?  You've gotten an empty lipstick and  I seem to have gotten an empty Mango Sheen and will have to phone MAC tomorrow.


----------



## rockin (Mar 6, 2012)

My Imperial Red took about 15.  So far I've given Mango Sheen 70 or more and given up


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 6, 2012)

Whoa! I just got a Mango Sheen in the package today, better check it quickly.

  	EDIT: Just tested it, my Mango Sheen works fine, yay!


rockin said:


> My Imperial Red took about 15.  So far I've given Mango Sheen 70 or more and given up


----------



## Nik88 (Mar 6, 2012)

My inez lipstick and butterfly party pigments turned up from mac tonight. In the most ridiculous big box. Mum thought I'd gone on a mental spending spree! Not right for a change  I cannot wait to play with my crushed metallic pigments tomorrw. I swatched them and they are gorgeous! I love the MW lipstick packaging. Inez is pretty but im not sure how much it suits me  the metallic finish settles in my lip creases a bit


----------



## rockin (Mar 6, 2012)

Nik88 said:


> I love the MW lipstick packaging. Inez is pretty but im not sure how much it suits me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 	LOL, my box was ridiculously oversized for what was in it, too.


----------



## disgruntledpupp (Mar 7, 2012)

rockin said:


> LOL, my box was ridiculously oversized for what was in it, too.



 	They were really helpful with me about the missing lipstick so fingers crossed they'll sort it out for you.


----------



## Alisha1 (Mar 7, 2012)

rockin said:


> What's up with MAC production?  You've gotten an empty lipstick and  I seem to have gotten an empty Mango Sheen and will have to phone MAC tomorrow.


	Hope MAC sort it out for you! That must be very frustrating having to ring and wait for another to arrive!


----------



## rockin (Mar 7, 2012)

Having just read someone else's experience of finally getting life out of her lipgloss after 150 clicks, I gave mine another go.  It worked! It's not empty after all, but something's not right if it takes that long to activate.

  	I went into HoF today and collected my order.  Looking forward to trying out my Butterfly Party later,  and the 168 brush which I finally gave in and purchased.  My Urban Decay lipgloss looks super sparkly, too.  I spent my £40 of HoF vouchers and got Benefit Hervana and They're Real mascara.

  	I also popped into Boots, but they didn't have the lip butters on display.  I asked, and they said their offers are due to change again on 20th, so that is probably when they will get them.  They checked online, and they show as out of stock, but I've just seen Revlon tweet that they aren't out of stock and should be available online later.  I did buy one of the mini Max Factor nail polishes in Fantasy Fire, as I've seen the bloggers raving about it, and I can see why - it's absolutely beautiful,  Pity they're such small bottles.  I also got Moondust, Graffiti and Dazzling Blue - I think Lou would love the last 2, especially DB.

  	BTW, a £12 Max Factor spend gets you a free gift containing a small makeup bag, mascara, mini kohl pencil and nail polishes in Disco Pink and Intense Plum.  It has a £3 Max Factor coupon in, too.  The £5 No7 voucher offer is on, too, so I might use mine towards a new brow gel


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 7, 2012)

^Glad your Mango Sheen is working finally.  I wore Kim l/g over Inez l/s this afternoon and I really like them both, esp Inez, it's such a pretty colour. Kim has a lovely texture though, not sticky at all.

  	I will pop into Kingston tomorrow and check out the TdF glosses, but will try to resist, and also the other Sheen Supreme glosses. I will ask about FoL l/s for you, Dawn.


----------



## rockin (Mar 7, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> ^Glad your Mango Sheen is working finally.  I wore Kim l/g over Inez l/s this afternoon and I really like them both, esp Inez, it's such a pretty colour. Kim has a lovely texture though, not sticky at all.
> 
> I will pop into Kingston tomorrow and check out the TdF glosses, but will try to resist, and also the other Sheen Supreme glosses. *I will ask about FoL l/s for you, Dawn*.


	Thank you, much appreciated


----------



## banana1234 (Mar 7, 2012)

this isnt make up related but i thought i'd share my joy, ive lost 10 lb in 2 weeks on my diet, well on my way to my target of losing 3 stone 

  	i was 14 and a half stone, i would like to be 11/11 and a half in time for my holidays this summer! just been eating a tonne of salad and fruit and veg, and a little carbs and plenty protein.

  	i went to mac saturday, i got the purple gloss from chen man ( i love me some purple) and petrol blue (the only pearlglide i dont have) a back up purring t/t and i checked out too supreme but ended up getting blossom culture, which has apparently been out for ages, but it looks lovely on, i like the sheen supreme texture and they're great for work, not too full on


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 7, 2012)

banana1234 said:


> this isnt make up related but i thought i'd share my joy, ive lost 10 lb in 2 weeks on my diet, well on my way to my target of losing 3 stone
> 
> i was 14 and a half stone, i would like to be 11/11 and a half in time for my holidays this summer! just been eating a tonne of salad and fruit and veg, and a little carbs and plenty protein.
> 
> i went to mac saturday, i got the purple gloss from chen man ( i love me some purple) and petrol blue (the only pearlglide i dont have) a back up purring t/t and i checked out too supreme but ended up getting blossom culture, which has apparently been out for ages, but it looks lovely on, i like the sheen supreme texture and they're great for work, not too full on



 	congratulations sweetie!! that is amazing and you have done so well in only two weeks!! nearly an entire stone!  what do you typically eat for your meals if you don't mind giving me a run down!


----------



## banana1234 (Mar 7, 2012)

LMD84 said:


> congratulations sweetie!! that is amazing and you have done so well in only two weeks!! nearly an entire stone!  what do you typically eat for your meals if you don't mind giving me a run down!



 	for breakfast i have special k, various dif flavours, or i think cheerios have a similar amount of calories, for lunch ive been really getting into soup, but not cream based soups, more broth/ veg based soups, i like the covent garden ones, the carrot and corriander or winter veg are quite low calorie, and i'm a pig and eat the whole carton for lunch, works out about 300 cals but a low cal sandwich is like 400 so i'm happy with that, and cos you get so much it fills you up. either that or good old canned heinz soups like chicken and veg or whatever, but i usually have some crackers or rice cakes with the tins of soup cos they arent so filling. I mix it up sometimes by having a salad, and if i really fancy a sandwich i go for a wrap instead. 

  	dinners have been a bit more relaxed, i live with my parents so its a bit much to ask they cook something different for me, but i've been trying to avoid obviously unhealthy ones like pasta, and having stir frys and things instead, either that or a salad and a chicken breast cooked in the oven (with or without seasoning).or just regular dinners, but i usually half the amount of carbs i would usually care to have and replace it with more veg! to be honest dinner i'm quite relaxed on, but i factor in what ive had the rest of the day, so if i've been bad, i'll have salad but if i've been good i'll have something more interesting, but mainly i try to keep below 500 calories for dinner

  	snacks, i have bought a popcorn maker, which makes popcorn with no fat, so i do a handful of those, or you can get walkers french fries which are only 84 cals per bag as a treat, for a sweet treat jaffa cakes or kit kats are quite low in calories too, but i limit myself to one treat a day

  	i have also replaced my usual numerous cups of tea and coffee with herbal/fruit teas (unsweetened)

  	ps if i'm hungry i feast on veg and fruit 

	hope this helps!


----------



## disgruntledpupp (Mar 7, 2012)

banana1234 said:


> this isnt make up related but i thought i'd share my joy, ive lost 10 lb in 2 weeks on my diet, well on my way to my target of losing 3 stone
> 
> i was 14 and a half stone, i would like to be 11/11 and a half in time for my holidays this summer! just been eating a tonne of salad and fruit and veg, and a little carbs and plenty protein.



 	Congratulations!  It really does make a difference to your mood when you shed the pounds doesn't it?  I've lost 5 1/2 stone since January last year, it really has made me so much happier!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 7, 2012)

Wow, well done to you all for losing weight! Wish I could say the same, but I love carbs and sweet stuff and I have no self control.  And eating a bit less doesn't work for me, I need to go on a very strict diet to lose weight. But right now I feel a bit depressed to contemplate it. So I remain fat...


----------



## banana1234 (Mar 7, 2012)

it is hard but im going on holiday with my boyfriend and some of his friends this summer, and the extra weight i have put on over the years makes me embarrassed to get into my bikini! its plenty motivation!

	i put on weight because i ate whatever  i wanted for 4 years straight and ballooned up 4 dress sizes, so losing it is simple, i cant eat whatever i want i must only eat what i need, i eat when im bored, unhappy etc, i need to break my emotional connection with food!!

	i think that my mac addiction may rise as a result, for each stone i lose i'm treating myself to a new brush! my first brush will be the 138!


----------



## rockin (Mar 7, 2012)

banana1234 said:


> i think that my mac addiction may rise as a result, for each stone i lose i'm treating myself to a new brush! my first brush will be the 138!



 	Bikini?  I haven't worn one of those since I was about 6.  No way I would ever show my body off, even when I was a size 10/12 - I'm too self-conscious and like to keep covered.  I wear a power mesh leotard with my bellydance costumes as I don't like my saggy belly jiggling about too much.

  	Anyone got any tips for getting rid of 'bingo wings'?  I find it really depressing when I see mine in the mirror when I'm dancing


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 7, 2012)

That's a really good insentive!  I'm not that heavy myself, but I'm a size 14 and ideally should be a 10. But at 35 after having 3 children I can't be that bothered, lol. I haven't worn a bikini in ages, my tummy has so much excess skin, that would never go away even if I was a size 6. 



banana1234 said:


> i think that my mac addiction may rise as a result, for each stone i lose i'm treating myself to a new brush! my first brush will be the 138!


----------



## rockin (Mar 7, 2012)

Yep, I have that 'excess belly skin' problem.  No amount of exercising will get rid of that, yet the first thing people suggest is sit-ups!  My stomach muscles are good and strong though


----------



## banana1234 (Mar 7, 2012)

hehe, aw, i hope to be a 14 at 35 anitacska! especially after 3 kids!


----------



## Alisha1 (Mar 7, 2012)

banana1234 said:


> i think that my mac addiction may rise as a result, for each stone i lose i'm treating myself to a new brush! my first brush will be the 138!


  	Lolthis is what I do, I just eat whatever I want and regret it later...

  	I would use the buy a MAC brush everytime I lose a stone incentive but I already have so many that I need to buy but can't as I spend the money on makeup instead that I don't see it working! *rolls eyes*


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 8, 2012)

Went to Kingston and had another look at the TdF glosses and the Sheen Supreme glosses. I've decided against the TdF ones, but did really like Asian Butterfly and Cherry Fest. So I've ordered AB from Debenhams together with the Guerlain Sun In The City shimmer powder. I'll order CF and a couple of the pearlglides tomorrow so I get another 500 points that way (I'm crafty like that, lol). The Guerlain powder is 15g and it's £43, but obviously only £38.70 at the moment with the 10% off.

  	They still seemed to have everything at the counter, I even managed to pick up a FoL l/s for Dawn and the Shop Mac lipsticks were all out too. I guess people might be finding it hard to pick up everything at once with so many collections.


----------



## banana1234 (Mar 8, 2012)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *cyho88* 



		Just received my MAC pearl-glide intense eyeliners in black swan and black line! Looove them!! Was wanting to get the purple one, but not sure if it'd suit me =/ anyone have it??
		Also for anyone that's interested!
		The too faced eyeshadow primer is on buyapowa!
		[=http://www.buyapowa.com/ref/khSmAj][/]
		Referral Name: Candice Ho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




		Happy shopping guys!


	they're all beautiful, you cant go wrong with any of them


----------



## Alisha1 (Mar 8, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Went to Kingston and had another look at the TdF glosses and the Sheen Supreme glosses. I've decided against the TdF ones, but did really like Asian Butterfly and Cherry Fest. So I've ordered AB from Debenhams together with the Guerlain Sun In The City shimmer powder. I'll order CF and a couple of the pearlglides tomorrow so I get another 500 points that way (I'm crafty like that, lol). The Guerlain powder is 15g and it's £43, but obviously only £38.70 at the moment with the 10% off.
> 
> They still seemed to have everything at the counter, I even managed to pick up a FoL l/s for Dawn and the Shop Mac lipsticks were all out too. I guess people might be finding it hard to pick up everything at once with so many collections.


	I went to the MAC counter at Selfridges today and they only had 3 lipstick out from the Shop/Cook collections, I was surprised to find Quick Sizzle was one of them! I swatched Force of Love and thankfully it's an easy skip for me  IMO it isn't very similar to Viva Glam Nicki. 

  	It's going to be very hard for me to skip the Guerlain Shimmer powder! I didn't know Debenhams had it or else I would have swatched it!

  	I bought the famous (but amazingly still in stock in all the Boots and Superdrugs I went to today) Max Factor Fantasy Fire nail polish today, just finished doing my nails and love it! The pinky shimmers are so pretty and a bargain at 3.99 IMO but the formula is a little thin and it took me 4 coats to get full coverage. I also bought my first ever Jo Malone candle in Red Roses, I bought the travel candle as I'm not sure I want to part with £38 for a candle just yet...but considering the size in comparison to the travel candle it doesn't seem too bad. I haven't even tried the candle yet and I know I want more - the ladies at the counter were just super nice!


----------



## cyho88 (Mar 9, 2012)

Omg. I have just checked my MAC lipsticks from cheap smells. And it turns out yet are fake!!! Sorry for advertising here that they're real!! I only looked at packaging and thought they were real. Just opened them there and took out my real MAC lipsticks to compare!! Its so appalling they would sell fakes!!! I'm going to email them and hopefully I can return them and get a refund!!!


----------



## Alisha1 (Mar 9, 2012)

cyho88 said:


> Omg. I have just checked my MAC lipsticks from cheap smells. And it turns out yet are fake!!! Sorry for advertising here that they're real!! I only looked at packaging and thought they were real. Just opened them there and took out my real MAC lipsticks to compare!! Its so appalling they would sell fakes!!! I'm going to email them and hopefully I can return them and get a refund!!!



 	How do you know they are fakes? I hope they sort it all out for you! I've only ever ordered from Cheapsmells once ages ago andI'm still not sure about if it's iffy or not!


----------



## cyho88 (Mar 9, 2012)

Alisha1 said:


> How do you know they are fakes? I hope they sort it all out for you! I've only ever ordered from Cheapsmells once ages ago andI'm still not sure about if it's iffy or not!



 i returned them to the freepost address and also emailed them. Hopefully they'll refund me as i havent swatched them or anything! I read this post today from cosmetic candy! and i was so shocked to discover mine was the same as the fakes she described! 

	here's the link!

http://cosmetic-candy.com/help-is-my-mac-lipstick-a-fake/

  	be careful when buying girls! 
  	Also fragrancedirect also stock fake MAC products!


----------



## cyho88 (Mar 9, 2012)

They've replied!!


  	Quote: 	 		 			
[FONT=&quot]Dear Candice,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Thank you for your e-mail.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]We are sorry that you are not happy with your ordered items. I have issued you a refund straight away, when you have time please can you return your unwanted items to our Free Postal address below:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Kind Regards[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]Verity [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Customer Services Team[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Cheapsmells[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Tel: +44 (0)1481 811188[/FONT]





  	They didn't even give me the free postal address.
  	APPAULING!! but i already sent them back today as i found the free postal address on their site.  I can't believe them! Hope they will take down the MAC section on their website! But i highly doubt it!


----------



## Alisha1 (Mar 9, 2012)

cyho88 said:


> here's the link!
> http://cosmetic-candy.com/help-is-my-mac-lipstick-a-fake/
> 
> be careful when buying girls!
> Also fragrancedirect also stock fake MAC products!



 	I've only every bought a Nubar polish from eBay and as it's quite watery I think it might be a fake but who know :/ still will definitely not be buying from anywhere other than an authorised retailer again! I'm also starting to find BuyaPowa dodgy as the Chanel lipstick I purchased seems to have faulty packaging:




  	Above  are 2 of my Chanel Rouge Coco lipsticks, the pictures are taken straight after I removed the lid, the left is Mademoiselle which I purchased ffrom BuyaPowa and the right is just a random one I took out to show the diference




  	left Mademoiselle


----------



## trollydolly (Mar 9, 2012)

eurgh I really hope BuyaPowa isn't dodgy.....I'm awaiting Nars Laguna and Orgasm Multiple from them at the moment which I purchased last week. From your photos there is a CLEAR difference between the two....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Alisha1 said:


> I've only every bought a Nubar polish from eBay and as it's quite watery I think it might be a fake but who know :/ still will definitely not be buying from anywhere other than an authorised retailer again! I'm also starting to find BuyaPowa dodgy as the Chanel lipstick I purchased seems to have faulty packaging:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cyho88 (Mar 9, 2012)

Quote:


Alisha1 said:


> I've only every bought a Nubar polish from eBay and as it's quite watery I think it might be a fake but who know :/ still will definitely not be buying from anywhere other than an authorised retailer again! I'm also starting to find BuyaPowa dodgy as the Chanel lipstick I purchased seems to have faulty packaging:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 	omgosh!!!  no way! i hope buyapowa isn't fake too! i ordered the benefit the real mascara from there but have yet to open it! Hope it's real!


----------



## rockin (Mar 9, 2012)

A tweet from Revlon UK:

*@RevlonUK* are sorry for the confusion! boots.com haven't sold out and the gorgeous Lip Butters will be released early next week x"


----------



## cyho88 (Mar 9, 2012)

rockin said:


> A tweet from Revlon UK:
> 
> *@RevlonUK* are sorry for the confusion! boots.com haven't sold out and the gorgeous Lip Butters will be released early next week x"


 
  	woo! i thought i missed it aswel! can't wait! going to try get creme brulee, strawberry shortcake, candy apple and cotton candy  ^^"


----------



## beckibear (Mar 9, 2012)

rockin said:


> A tweet from Revlon UK:
> 
> *@RevlonUK* are sorry for the confusion! boots.com haven't sold out and the gorgeous Lip Butters will be released early next week x"


 
	I have been following RevlonUK on twitter too and there seems to have been a lot of confusion.  First with them saying that the Butters would be available but Boots showing them as Out of Stock.  After that tweet Boots changed it to Stock Coming Soon but the strange thing is that late last night I managed to place an order for two Lip Butters as they were showing as In Stock and Boots have confirmed my order.  Have yet to see whether they will materialise as when checked the Boots site again they are saying Stock Coming Soon again.  Weird.


----------



## Alisha1 (Mar 9, 2012)

Quote: 		 			Originally Posted by *cyho88* 




				     Quote:


			 				omgosh!!!  no way! i hope buyapowa isn't fake too! i ordered the benefit the real mascara from there but have yet to open it! Hope it's real! 




  	I don't think that they sell fake products per se but I feel some of the products sold on the site may be old stock, stock going to other stores or dare I say faulty. British Beauty Blogger posted a detailed article on the 'grey' market a few weeks ago http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2012/02/grey-market-beauty-products.html

  	The Chanel case does pop back into place if I push it down but for that price I really don't like the inconvenience. I also purchased DiorSkin Crystal Nude which I'm not sure if it should but it has white circles in the gel formula, I've been meaning to take it to a Dior counter to ask a MA if this is normal but I keep forgetting! It works fine but regardless I know I won't be ordering from BuyaPowa anymore, I'm sure they do sell genuine good quality products also but out of the 2 times I've ordered from there both products have turned out iffy so I'm not going to take the chance again even if that does mean I have to pay full retail.


  	Also I burnt my Jo Malone candle today and love the smell but the wax seems to have tunnelled which might be because the wick is not positioned at the centre, I rang Jo Malone and they are sending me out a replacement, I absolutely love their service, very nice and helpful indeed but I wouldn't expect anything less as the company is owned by Estee Lauder - all companies should take notes from them!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 9, 2012)

I have to say I'm a bit dubious about Buyapowa, especially since Daniel Sandler tweeted that Buyapowa wasn't one of their authorised stockists. Also they seem to have large quantities of some limited edition products, like the Chanel Horizon blush? I don't know. I bought a Benefit They're Real mascara off Buyapowa a while ago, but I haven't even opened it yet, and I wouldn't even know what to look out for.

  	I have bought a few non-beauty products from Buyapowa and they are all fine, couple of electricals as well as a DVD box set which actually came directly from the BBC Shop.


----------



## rockin (Mar 9, 2012)

Yep, here's what Daniel Sandler tweeted:


_Buyapowa_ are not an authorised seller of Daniel Sandler Cosmetics . All authorised sellers are listed on my website.



  	Makes you wonder where they get their stock!


----------



## cyho88 (Mar 9, 2012)

rockin said:


> Yep, here's what Daniel Sandler tweeted:
> 
> 
> _Buyapowa_ are not an authorised seller of Daniel Sandler Cosmetics . All authorised sellers are listed on my website.
> ...


	oh dear.. i hope their stocks are okay as i just joined the co-buy for the too faced eyeshadow primer!


----------



## trollydolly (Mar 9, 2012)

rockin said:


> Yep, here's what Daniel Sandler tweeted:
> 
> 
> _Buyapowa_ are not an authorised seller of Daniel Sandler Cosmetics . All authorised sellers are listed on my website.
> ...


	yeah it really does make you wonder! well ill let you know what my Nars products are like when I receive them!


----------



## Eleentje (Mar 9, 2012)

Even though Buyapowa is not an official stockist, they can still be selling genuine stock.
  	They just don't get it from a manufacturer directly, but via one of their stockists. British Beauty Blogger mentioned that some of the items had SpaceNK stickers on them.

  	I think they are legit, but I wouldn't be suprised if they get iffy-ish stock stuff in sometimes at a really cheap price. Or store overstock, among which Chanel Horizons blush, which they "auctioned" twice already. I don't think it sold well at stores, cos it seems to be still widely available.

  	As for Cheapsmells, I bought a perfume from them once, and it seemed to be genuine. It's possible that they mix up genuine items with grey market or even counterfeit items, who knows....
  	Now that I've been buying Mac for almost 3 years, I take all those numerous articles about fake Mac with a pinch of salt. Sometimes people get all panicky about even the tiniest of the discrepancies between Mac products. However, Mac DOES sometimes screw up with packaging and there have been packaging changes over the years, and this should always be taken into account. Some of that stuff comes from EL Warehouse sales->Ebay, some items are unfinished samples, etc., etc.


----------



## rockin (Mar 9, 2012)

I got a free eye pencil with a purchase from one of my trusted ebay sellers, who has always sent me the real deal, and also sends a free gift every time.  This pencil, they tell me, is a 'MAC genuine industry sample' and as such there is nothing at all written along the length of the pencil.  The lid (which is a black sparkly one like I've seen on some MAC items) has a sticker on it with the name 'Jealous' and some letters and numbers.  I would love to know whether that was the final name, or a working name, and if so what it ended up being.  It looks like an emerald green type of colour in the pencil, but when swatched on my hand it looks quite a bit darker.

  	Does anyone know where I can find out?


----------



## Eleentje (Mar 9, 2012)

I have "Jealous" . It's a kohl power eye pencil.


----------



## rockin (Mar 9, 2012)

Thank you, Eleentje, I did think it was a kohl eye pencil, but I wasn't sure   It's rather nice for a freebie.

  	I've had mini MAC lipglosses, and all sorts as freebies before


----------



## rockin (Mar 9, 2012)

I think I'd be a bit dubious about that Chanel lipstick, seeing what a big difference there is in the height of the tube.  Is it perhaps from a different year, and packaging was a bit different then?  I'd be inclined to take it to a Chanel counter and ask to compare it with another in the same colour if possible, to verify whether it's genuine.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 9, 2012)

I placed my second order with Debenhams today (Cherry Fest sheen supreme, Black Line and Lord It Up pearlglides) and both today's and yesterday's orders have been dispatched.


----------



## rockin (Mar 9, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> I placed my second order with Debenhams today (Cherry Fest sheen supreme, Black Line and Lord It Up pearlglides) and both today's and yesterday's orders have been dispatched.



 	You might even get them tomorrow, as the posties work on Saturdays 

  	Cherry Fest is the other lipgloss I had considered, but I already have Mango Sheen and Imperial Red, and spent so much on the other collections this time around.


----------



## cyho88 (Mar 9, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> I placed my second order with Debenhams today (Cherry Fest sheen supreme, Black Line and Lord It Up pearlglides) and both today's and yesterday's orders have been dispatched.



 	i also ordered more pearl-glides today!! But haven't received dispatch email yet  I ordered shades in petrol Blue, Lord it up and undercurrent ^^" was tempted to get the purple one too!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 10, 2012)

rockin said:


> I got a free eye pencil with a purchase from one of my trusted ebay sellers, who has always sent me the real deal, and also sends a free gift every time.  This pencil, they tell me, is a 'MAC genuine industry sample' and as such there is nothing at all written along the length of the pencil.  The lid (which is a black sparkly one like I've seen on some MAC items) has a sticker on it with the name 'Jealous' and some letters and numbers.  I would love to know whether that was the final name, or a working name, and if so what it ended up being.  It looks like an emerald green type of colour in the pencil, but when swatched on my hand it looks quite a bit darker.
> 
> Does anyone know where I can find out?


	hhmm is it a kohl pencil? you don't think it is mystery do you? that looks green however it comes off as a blackened green.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 10, 2012)

I've just received my first Debenhams order, this is the fastest they've ever been - 2 days from ordering! The Guerlain Sun In The City powder is really gorgeous, prettier than I thought. It has a wavy surface that you can't see in the promo pictures. Oh wow! I've also got Asian Butterfly sheen supreme, but haven't tried it yet. I'm sure it works though.


----------



## Alisha1 (Mar 10, 2012)

rockin said:


> I think I'd be a bit dubious about that Chanel lipstick, seeing what a big difference there is in the height of the tube.  Is it perhaps from a different year, and packaging was a bit different then?  I'd be inclined to take it to a Chanel counter and ask to compare it with another in the same colour if possible, to verify whether it's genuine.


	Theres no real height difference its just that everytime I open Chanel Mademoiselle the gold circle tube which is holding the lipstick comes out with it - not completely and it does pop back in but I am afraid it might one day come off completely. 

  	I think the photo below shows it perfectly, I can push the gold tube thingy back in to make it look exactly like a normal Rouge Coco so it may just be faulty packaging :/ but I'm not going to try my luck with them again...I think most if not all of their products do come from the 'grey' market like the article BritishBeautyBlogger wrote about




  	I love fantasy fire, just took photos of it but it keeps turning blue when it's clearly a purple!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 10, 2012)

Purple nail polish is incredibly hard to photograph, always turns blue.  I tend to use my camera phone that gives better colour, but even so.



Alisha1 said:


> Theres no real height difference its just that everytime I open Chanel Mademoiselle the gold circle tube which is holding the lipstick comes out with it - not completely and it does pop back in but I am afraid it might one day come off completely.
> I think the photo below shows it perfectly, I can push the gold tube thingy back in to make it look exactly like a normal Rouge Coco so it may just be faulty packaging :/ but I'm not going to try my luck with them again...I think most if not all of their products do come from the 'grey' market like the article BritishBeautyBlogger wrote about
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 10, 2012)

My husband says he reckons I have about £3000 worth of make up. I daren't tell him it's a few times that amount... Oops!


----------



## Alisha1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> My husband says he reckons I have about £3000 worth of make up. I daren't tell him it's a few times that amount... Oops!



 	I was thinking that with all the money I've spent on makeup I could've bought a Chanel bag! Well in 4 days its going to be a month since I've purchased any makeup! (I've decided the Maxfactor nail polish doesn't count)


----------



## anita22 (Mar 10, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> My husband says he reckons I have about £3000 worth of make up. I daren't tell him it's a few times that amount... Oops!



 	I hate to think how much I have spent. I think my husband would go into shock if he knew how much it was all worth!

  	Yesterday I was waiting around in London while the Dutch embassy processed my work visa (it took all day) so I went on a little shopping trip. I went to check out Kiko, they have their spring collection out now so I got a cream blush stick in a peachy coral shade. They have quite a few new eyeshadow palettes out too.

  	I also went to Selfridges, and a girl at the Trish McEvoy counter persuaded me to sit down for an eye makeover. I've never been interested in their products much before, but I have to say they are quite lovely. I bought a Beauty Emergency Card (linky!) eyeshadow palette (it's the size of a credit card and will be great for travelling!). I also got a Gel Eyeliner Pencil and eye primer. I'd love to get one of her makeup planners, but they're pretty expensive!

  	Tomorrow I fly to the Netherlands, to start my new job on Monday, so wish me luck!


----------



## anita22 (Mar 10, 2012)

I think someone was asking about free shipping from NARS the other day? They now have free shipping on for orders over £30.

  	@rockin: That is a pretty nice free gift!! I think the only free gift I've ever gotten from an Ebay seller was some nail decals once.


----------



## cyho88 (Mar 10, 2012)

anita22 said:


> I hate to think how much I have spent. I think my husband would go into shock if he knew how much it was all worth!
> 
> Yesterday I was waiting around in London while the Dutch embassy processed my work visa (it took all day) so I went on a little shopping trip. I went to check out Kiko, they have their spring collection out now so I got a cream blush stick in a peachy coral shade. They have quite a few new eyeshadow palettes out too.
> 
> ...




	wow the Trish McEvoy Emergency Card palette looks so pretty!! The makeup planners look pretty cool too!!

	Goodluck on the new job on Monday!!!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 11, 2012)

Good luck, Anita! Hope you enjoy your new job and new life in the Netherlands! xxx


----------



## rockin (Mar 11, 2012)

Bon Voyage, Anita.  I hope all goes well for you with the new life and job in the Netherlands


----------



## Alisha1 (Mar 11, 2012)

anita22 said:


> I hate to think how much I have spent. I think my husband would go into shock if he knew how much it was all worth!
> 
> Yesterday I was waiting around in London while the Dutch embassy processed my work visa (it took all day) so I went on a little shopping trip. I went to check out Kiko, they have their spring collection out now so I got a cream blush stick in a peachy coral shade. They have quite a few new eyeshadow palettes out too.
> 
> ...


	The makeup planners look perfect for taking on holiday! I would so buy one if I was going on holiday lol!

  	Good luck on your new job hun!! <3


----------



## anita22 (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks guys  Well, here I am in Utrecht! I miss the UK already but I am sure once I settle in everything will be just fine.



Alisha1 said:


> The makeup planners look perfect for taking on holiday! I would so buy one if I was going on holiday lol!
> Good luck on your new job hun!! <3



 	Thanks! Yes they look perfect for travelling. I have half a mind to buy one next time I am back in London, but we'll see - if I do that I can imagine spending a fortune on filling the thing (sort of like how every time I get an empty MAC pro palette I have an overwhelming urge to fill it as soon as possible!)


----------



## Alisha1 (Mar 11, 2012)

anita22 said:


> Thanks! Yes they look perfect for travelling. I have half a mind to buy one next time I am back in London, but we'll see - if I do that I can imagine spending a fortune on filling the thing (sort of like how every time I get an empty MAC pro palette *I have an overwhelming urge to fill it as soon as possible!*)



 	I know what you mean! I don't think I've ever been to a Trish McCoy counter! Although that's probably for the best!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 12, 2012)

anita22 said:


> Thanks! Yes they look perfect for travelling. I have half a mind to buy one next time I am back in London, but we'll see - if I do that I can imagine spending a fortune on filling the thing (sort of like how every time I get an empty MAC pro palette I have an overwhelming urge to fill it as soon as possible!)


	Good luck with your new job and life sweetie! I am sure you will settle down quickly and enjoy things  Please keep us updated on how everything is going though 

  	Alana thanks for writing down your eating plan! You are doing so well and my eating plan is reasonably similar to yours  Although I have started having meat free options for things recently to add some variety to me constantly eating chicken or fish  i'm funny and don't really like beef or pork so have limited options! I managed to lose quite a bit of weight last week and am really happy - 2.5 stone down! Only 4.5 more stone to go!  On the plus side i can't eat big portions like i used to so my stomach has obviously shrunk and i know when to stop eating - before i'd eat until i was ready to pop. plus drinking loads of water really does help matters 

  	sorry i have been a bit absent lately ladies. work has been so busy - ipad 3 launching this week so i have had to do lots of prep and such for that. we are going to have people quing outside the shop for it so i shall take pics because it will be so weird but exciting! and of course i am getting an ipad myself  yay!!


----------



## rockin (Mar 12, 2012)

Lou, my brother-in-law in Australia is trying yet again to lose weight.  This time he's on a 'juice' diet.  I think it's pretty much just juiced fruit and veg he is having, for 70 days, which I wouldn't have thought was a good idea, but he's doing it with the supervision of his doctor.

  	His latest Facebook message was "21 day left in my 70day juice fast and I have lost 21kgs.. feeling light and ready to take on the world. Look out!!"

  	I can't help feeling he'll put it all back on once he can start eating again, though.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 12, 2012)

Well I've put on weight.  I've not been feeling very well lately, been getting palpitations and tightness in my chest which is really worrying, so I've not been exercising at all. My tummy's been a bit weird too, so I find myself eating more to calm it down, which isn't good either. I'm having a 24 hour ECG done next week, I've been waiting for it for about 3 weeks now. I've had a couple done and they were normal, but I do get these weird feelings in my chest and fast beating heart quite often, so I need a proper 24 hour one done. I also get really scared and panicky about it which doesn't help.  Ugh, I just want to feel normal and be able to go for a run soon, the weather's been so nice and I'm really missing it, but I daren't as I don't particularly want to drop dead while running. Sorry, bit of a rant there.

  	But as I said on Twitter, well done Lou, 2.5 stone is amazing! I need to lose that much myself (or a bit more). Keep going, you're doing great! x

  	My second Debenhams package came today, this took 3 days (with Sunday included), Debenhams is clearly getting faster. Really want the Guerlain liquid blushes, but for some reason they're not up yet. The rest of the Terracotta collection is up though, so we may not get them? I don't know. Here's a couple of pictures of the Sun In The City powder though, so pretty!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 12, 2012)

If anyone's interested, Cherry Culture has a 20% off sale on! I've just placed an order for some lovely Milani stuff. Been meaning to do it for ages, but always put it off. Shipping is high, but with 20% off everything it's not too bad.


----------



## banana1234 (Mar 12, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Well I've put on weight.  I've not been feeling very well lately, been getting palpitations and tightness in my chest which is really worrying, so I've not been exercising at all. My tummy's been a bit weird too, so I find myself eating more to calm it down, which isn't good either. I'm having a 24 hour ECG done next week, I've been waiting for it for about 3 weeks now. I've had a couple done and they were normal, but I do get these weird feelings in my chest and fast beating heart quite often, so I need a proper 24 hour one done. I also get really scared and panicky about it which doesn't help.  Ugh, I just want to feel normal and be able to go for a run soon, the weather's been so nice and I'm really missing it, but I daren't as I don't particularly want to drop dead while running. Sorry, bit of a rant there.
> 
> But as I said on Twitter, well done Lou, 2.5 stone is amazing! I need to lose that much myself (or a bit more). Keep going, you're doing great! x
> 
> My second Debenhams package came today, this took 3 days (with Sunday included), Debenhams is clearly getting faster. Really want the Guerlain liquid blushes, but for some reason they're not up yet. The rest of the Terracotta collection is up though, so we may not get them? I don't know. Here's a couple of pictures of the Sun In The City powder though, so pretty!


	i wasnt expecting the surface of the sun in the city to be so 'wobbly', its like a ripple in the powder, if that makes sense! when i recieved mine i was like woah!!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 12, 2012)

Yeah me too! It didn't look wobbly in the promo pictures. 



banana1234 said:


> i wasnt expecting the surface of the sun in the city to be so 'wobbly', its like a ripple in the powder, if that makes sense! when i recieved mine i was like woah!!


----------



## londoner (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi everyone! Do we know when Reel sexy and Extra dimension will be out in the UK? I need something to take my mind off the fact that I missed out on Force of Love lipstick... Surely they can't leave us here til May with no new collections to lust over?!


----------



## rockin (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi Londoner,

  	I'm sure we'll get at least 2 or 3 collections at the start of April.


----------



## rockin (Mar 12, 2012)

banana1234 said:


> i wasnt expecting the surface of the sun in the city to be so 'wobbly', its like a ripple in the powder, if that makes sense! when i recieved mine i was like woah!!



 	The top down pics don't make it obvious that it's ripply, do they?


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm wearing Quick Sizzle today and wow, it's so pigmented! I had to wipe it off after about 2 hours as I went to the dentist, but it left a strong pink stain, and it was there even after the dentist appointment. Only came off once I had lunch. Lovely.


----------



## Alisha1 (Mar 13, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> I'm wearing Quick Sizzle today and wow, it's so pigmented! I had to wipe it off after about 2 hours as I went to the dentist, but it left a strong pink stain, and it was there even after the dentist appointment. Only came off once I had lunch. Lovely.



 	I love it as its a shade you don't have to touch up trough out the day as the stain it leaves is pretty pigmented! Also it doesn't dry out my lips _at all! _Wish all mattes where like this, I absolutely love the formula!


----------



## rockin (Mar 14, 2012)

Revlon Lip Butters are showing as 'In Stock' on Boots.com now


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 14, 2012)

Not all of them. Out of the 4 I wanted 3 are out of stock. 



rockin said:


> Revlon Lip Butters are showing as 'In Stock' on Boots.com now


----------



## rockin (Mar 14, 2012)

I didn't check individual colours for availability.  I'm waiting until they have them in the stores so I can try before I buy.

  	I popped into Superdrug on the way home from dance, and was surprised to find they had a Maybelline Color Tattoo display!  They only had 6 colours, but hopefully they will get more in later, or Boots will have them.  They are £4.99 each, and Superdrug currently have them on 3 for 2

  	I got:

  	05 - Eternal Gold
  	15 - Endless Purple
  	20 - Turquoise Forever
  	35 - On And On Bronze
  	40 - Permanent Taupe
  	55 - Immortal Charcoal

  	They have different names to what we've seen people discussing so far, and instead of the black lid with white writing, they have a coloured label (to match the colour inside) with the ingredients printed on the black lid if you peel the label back.  The 'Maybelline Color Tattoo 24HR' is written in silver on the underside of the glass jar.  Strange how they should be packaged differently to those we have seen so far.

  	Looking here http://www.maybelline.com/products/164/eyes/eye-shadow/eye-studio-color-tattoo-24hr-cream-gel-shadow/tenacious-teal/40?shadeId=917 the colour numbers don't even match up?


----------



## rockin (Mar 14, 2012)

OK, I took some photos.  I hope they don't come out too big.   

















  	In all pictures, they are in the order:

  	Eternal Gold, Endless Purple, Turquoise Forever
  	On And On Bronze, Permanent Taupe, Immortal Charcoal


----------



## rockin (Mar 14, 2012)

The bottom labels are clearer when I don't use flash:


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 14, 2012)

rockin said:


> The bottom labels are clearer when I don't use flash:


	thanks so much for sharing your pics


----------



## Alisha1 (Mar 14, 2012)

rockin said:


> OK, I took some photos.  I hope they don't come out too big.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	I have to say I don't really like the packaging on these, but as I store my cream products upside down (thanks for the tip Lou) and the bottom of the product does look nice and minimal I guess its not too bad. The only problem is I'm on a makeup no buy and I'm sure someone mentioned that these a limited edition?


  	Also my sister is going Paris next week for her birthday and I was hoping Cle De Peau is available there so I can tell her to pick it up for me (didn't I just say I was on a makeup no-buy...!), can anyone confirm if Cle De Peau is available there?


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 14, 2012)

Hmm, I hope they haven't changed the formula as well as the names. I will have a look tomorrow.



LMD84 said:


> thanks so much for sharing your pics


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 15, 2012)

Well my local Superdrug has a grand total of 3 shades of the Maybelline Colour Tattoo shadows, the gold, the bronze and the turquoise, so I will need to check in a bigger branch. I didn't get any because I have those colours from Rimmel and MUFE, I want the more colourful ones (if we get them).


----------



## rockin (Mar 15, 2012)

3?  That's ridiculous!

  	I'm really hoping we'll get the orange one


----------



## rockin (Mar 15, 2012)

I love freebies!  I opened a mystery package in the post, and found I'd got free full-size shampoo and conditioner from L'Oreal.  It was from one of those things where you just enter the draw and so many get the goodies.  I got the Eversleek Sulfate-Free Smoothing System ones 

  	Yesterday, I also found out I'd won a Travalo atomiser via Travalo's Facebook page, which I'm quite chuffed about.  Just waiting now for them to email me for my address.  I couldn't believe it when I saw my name come up lol.


----------



## Alisha1 (Mar 15, 2012)

rockin said:


> I love freebies!  I opened a mystery package in the post, and found I'd got free full-size shampoo and conditioner from L'Oreal.  It was from one of those things where you just enter the draw and so many get the goodies.  I got the Eversleek Sulfate-Free Smoothing System ones
> 
> Yesterday, I also found out I'd won a Travalo atomiser via Travalo's Facebook page, which I'm quite chuffed about.  Just waiting now for them to email me for my address.  I couldn't believe it when I saw my name come up lol.



 	Congrats! Yesterday must have been a good day for everyone as I got my Jo Malone candle which I was sent as the one I purchased had tunnelled. I got to keep my other one and I used it a few days ago and with a bit of tweaking it still works!


----------



## nazia (Mar 15, 2012)

rockin said:


> I love freebies!  I opened a mystery package in the post, and found I'd got free full-size shampoo and conditioner from L'Oreal.  It was from one of those things where you just enter the draw and so many get the goodies.  I got the Eversleek Sulfate-Free Smoothing System ones
> 
> Yesterday, I also found out I'd won a Travalo atomiser via Travalo's Facebook page, which I'm quite chuffed about.  Just waiting now for them to email me for my address.  I couldn't believe it when I saw my name come up lol.



 	I got this set too! I was anxious at first thinking I'd been ordering stuff in my sleep! A nice little surprise.

  	I've also been given lots of RAOK lately which is really nice - I want to repay the favours though.

  	Has anyone seen those new L'Oreal lipsticks, Caresse? I got 301 Dating Coral and it's lovely!

  	MUA at Superdrug have a few new shades in their £1 lipstick range. I picked up a bright peach and a orange shade last week. They seem pretty decent for the price.

	Max Factor have also brought those Flip Lipstick things out that Covergirl have in the US - I got Gipsy Red.

	L'oreal also have a new Lumi Magique Foundation, Primer and Highlighter collection out. I got the foundation around 2 weeks ago but I'm still to try it!

  	I'm trying to curb my spending (again!) so the only thing I really want now are the liquid blushes from Guerlain, so I hope we do get them in the UK!


----------



## nazia (Mar 15, 2012)

Estee Lauder CS is fab - but what do you mean by tunnelling?


----------



## rockin (Mar 15, 2012)

So glad they replaced it for you, Alisha1

  	I have a pillar candle which has 'tunnelled' and I don't know what to do about it.  I bought it ages ago, and only recently decided to light it.


----------



## rockin (Mar 15, 2012)

LOL, Nazia - I enter draws and forget about them, too.  When I received the box I was trying hard to think what I had ordered that might have come in a box that size lol.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 15, 2012)

I contacted Debenhams about the blushes and they said they'll have them up later this week.

  	EDIT: They're up now! If you buy two beauty products you get 10% off! (Good excuse to buy both blushes, eh?)



nazia said:


> L'oreal also have a new Lumi Magique Foundation, Primer and Highlighter collection out. I got the foundation around 2 weeks ago but I'm still to try it!
> I'm trying to curb my spending (again!) so* the only thing I really want now are the liquid blushes from Guerlain, so I hope we do get them in the UK!*


----------



## rockin (Mar 15, 2012)

As if we need an excuse to buy more than one thing lol


----------



## nazia (Mar 15, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## nazia (Mar 15, 2012)

Hmm, £56 (£50.40 with the 10% off) is quite a lot to spend on blushes without even swatching them first! I better hold back for now.

  	Also, I just wanted to share details of my bargainous day yesterday - believe me, things like this NEVER happen to me!

  	Firstly, I noticed an odd charge on my internet banking statement. I'd been charged a lot of money for some power tools! I'm not exactly into DIY so I know it wasn't me sleepshopping! So I had to sort that out with my bank. Thankfully, they were great and have sorted it out immediately.

	Secondly, I had to pop to the shops to pick up some hair dye (had highlights done at a top salon...and they look awful. Blah!) and ended up picking up a few different purchases, including a cheeky lipstick. Cos I'm low on cash right now, I was being as frugal as possible, using vouchers, etc.
	I get to the register and hand the SA my vouchers...and somehow £30 worth of stuff comes out at £2.38!!! Then I had a few gift vouchers for doing a survey so my whole bill came to £0.38p! PLUS I got Boots points worth £3.30 on my rewards card!

	It was a bit of a nutty money day - but I'm so chuffed about my savings! Sorry for going on - wanted to share =)

	It was a little crazy, but a lovely treat =)


----------



## rockin (Mar 15, 2012)

Don't you just love it when Boots effectively pay you to take the goods away!  lol.  I love it when Boots have glitches etc 

  	Glad the bank sorted out that issue quickly for you.


----------



## rockin (Mar 15, 2012)

Clinique Chubby Sticks for eyes, anyone?


  	http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/


----------



## Alisha1 (Mar 15, 2012)

rockin said:


> Clinique Chubby Sticks for eyes, anyone?
> 
> 
> http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/


	I've yet to try the lip ones!!


----------



## rockin (Mar 15, 2012)

So it might work if I light the candle for a while to hopefully soften the 'walls' a bit then fold them inwards perhaps?  Or do you think I'd be better off trimming it down level?  It's a candle I got from Sainsburys, but not sure if it was their own brand.  It's 3 stripes of differently fragranced colour, and it has barely burnt through the top 'layer' so far.  I think it's vanilla, hazelnut and chocolate, or something like that.

  	I currently have a  Yankee Candle wax melt going - Candied Apple mmmmm.  I have to say, Yankee's own unfragranced tealights do a far better job than Sainsburys basic tealights in the tart burner - the whole tart melts, and not just the centre.  The Sainsburys ones left the tart all uneven when it cooled


----------



## rockin (Mar 15, 2012)

LOL, I've yet to buy a lip Chubby Stick.  I swatched a couple a while back, but didn't have the money at the time.


----------



## Alisha1 (Mar 15, 2012)

rockin said:


> LOL, I've yet to buy a lip Chubby Stick.  I swatched a couple a while back, but didn't have the money at the time.


	^I never have enough money to go around all brands! MAC, Chanel, Guerlain and Dior are my favourite brands and it's hard to spend money on other brands! I sometimes decide to skip an essential item for makeup, I've been meaning to buy another Clinique sunscreen for ages now!


----------



## rockin (Mar 15, 2012)

Great advice, thanks Alisha1 

  	I've been getting a few of my Yankee wax tarts, votives (or samplers as they're sometimes called) and scented tealights from Clinton Cards, as they have had some of them reduced by 50% or even more when I've gone in over the past few months.  I now have a nice supply of Cherries On Snow tarts and candles, Sweet Strawberry candles, and boxes of Lilac Blossom and Vanilla Satin tea lights, as well as various other scents, but only in 1s or 2s of those.  I got a nice Jack Frost tart burner and tarts on ebay for a good price recently, too, and some Halloween votives and a spider shaped tealight holder at a garden centre for less than half price.  Worth looking out for out of season ones to put away.

  	I went into Clinton Cards yesterday to get a birthday card, and the lady at the till said "No Yankee Candles today?" lol.  Oops, I guess I'm a frequent visitor.


----------



## rockin (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm feeling very lucky again today.  A couple of days ago I saw that the seller that sent me the freebie eye kohl had listed Parrot eyeshadow.  I've never had anything 'dodgy' from them, and so took a chance at £10 with free postage. 

  	It's just arrived, and it looks to be absolutely legit, and it's beautiful!  They sent more freebies, too (they send freebies every time) and this time it was quite decent sized samples of Bell Bottom Blue pigment and Jewel Marine Glitter (I've been lemming that one for ages).  I've had mini lipglasses, and all sorts from them before as freebies - not always MAC (got a Victoria's Secret blush once, and another brand of lipgloss another time)


----------



## Alisha1 (Mar 16, 2012)

rockin said:


> I'm feeling very lucky again today.  A couple of days ago I saw that the seller that sent me the freebie eye kohl had listed Parrot eyeshadow.  I've never had anything 'dodgy' from them, and so took a chance at £10 with free postage.
> 
> It's just arrived, and it looks to be absolutely legit, and it's beautiful!  They sent more freebies, too (they send freebies every time) and this time it was quite decent sized samples of Bell Bottom Blue pigment and Jewel Marine Glitter (I've been lemming that one for ages).  I've had mini lipglasses, and all sorts from them before as freebies - not always MAC (got a Victoria's Secret blush once, and another brand of lipgloss another time)



 	That's great I love freebies!

  	I saw the guerlain collection face to face today and the In The Sun powder is pretty but not very unique, the blushes however are to die for! They are so pretty but I have to pass them up! Hopefully they won't sell well and I'll find them on sale in a few months...!


----------



## lovesongx (Mar 17, 2012)

rockin said:


> I'm feeling very lucky again today.  A couple of days ago I saw that the seller that sent me the freebie eye kohl had listed Parrot eyeshadow.  I've never had anything 'dodgy' from them, and so took a chance at £10 with free postage.
> 
> It's just arrived, and it looks to be absolutely legit, and it's beautiful!  They sent more freebies, too (they send freebies every time) and this time it was quite decent sized samples of Bell Bottom Blue pigment and Jewel Marine Glitter (I've been lemming that one for ages).  I've had mini lipglasses, and all sorts from them before as freebies - not always MAC (got a Victoria's Secret blush once, and another brand of lipgloss another time)


	Is it an eBay seller? If so I would appreciate it if you could share their link, they sound like a great seller! Thanks!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 17, 2012)

I don't want to be a party pooper, but to me it sounds a bit too good to be true. But hope I'm wrong. Parrot is really pretty though, I have it in the Manish Arora palette.



rockin said:


> I'm feeling very lucky again today.  A couple of days ago I saw that the seller that sent me the freebie eye kohl had listed Parrot eyeshadow.  I've never had anything 'dodgy' from them, and so took a chance at £10 with free postage.
> 
> It's just arrived, and it looks to be absolutely legit, and it's beautiful!  They sent more freebies, too (they send freebies every time) and this time it was quite decent sized samples of Bell Bottom Blue pigment and Jewel Marine Glitter (I've been lemming that one for ages).  I've had mini lipglasses, and all sorts from them before as freebies - not always MAC (got a Victoria's Secret blush once, and another brand of lipgloss another time)


----------



## Mac-Guy (Mar 17, 2012)

I don't think that there was Parrot e/s in the Manish Arora palette. Are you sure?


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 17, 2012)

Yeah, you're right, it's Electric Eel in the Manish palette. I get confused easily, lol. Parrot is in the Jewel palette. Same layout (6 thin strips in a row), that must have confused me.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Mar 17, 2012)

Yes, it's Electric Eel.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 18, 2012)

Mac-Guy said:


> Yes, it's Electric Eel.


  	i love that shadow! for my work night out the other week i used the manish palette - electric eel on the lid, going bananas in the inner tear duct area, bitter in the crease, i used emerald green in the outer v and then i used nylon under my brows - very extreme but it was a night out and it looked fab! on y lower lash line i used grape pigment 

  	i hope everybody is doing ok. i have been working silly hours this week due to the new ipad launch. not much specktra time  this will be my 7th day working in a row but at least my day off is tuesday so i don't have much longer to wait! then friday night we had a power cut from 7pm to about 1.30am!! so i had no internet! 

  	i have really been liking the colour tattoos - i wore the taupe one on friday and it only creased a little - i was sweating like crazy because i was rushing about so much so that was pretty good going. i wore the gold one yesterday and that didn't crease at all! very cool!!


----------



## anita22 (Mar 19, 2012)

LMD84 said:


> i hope everybody is doing ok. i have been working silly hours this week due to the new ipad launch. not much specktra time  this will be my 7th day working in a row but at least my day off is tuesday so i don't have much longer to wait! then friday night we had a power cut from 7pm to about 1.30am!! so i had no internet!


 
  	I hope you enjoy your day off tomorrow, Lou! Sounds like you have been working way too hard!

  	Well, here I am in the Netherlands, I've been here for a week now so am starting to settle in. I managed to find myself an apartment, but as it's not available until early April I will be living in a hotel for the next couple of weeks! I miss the UK already, but I will be coming over for the day on Thursday, so I guess that's not too far away! Speaking of which, does anyone know what the duty free shopping is like at London City airport?


----------



## anita22 (Mar 19, 2012)

LMD84 said:


> oh you should get one at least to see why they are so great. that said now i have my tendertones back i don't need my chubby sticks anymore!


  	I've been meaning to try the chubby sticks for lips. I have a couple of the NARS Velvet Gloss pencils and they are great. Especially for travelling, as nothing can leak!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi Anita! Glad to hear you're settling in. Did your hubby move with you or did you go on your own? (Sorry being a nosey moo.) No idea about London City airport, we usually fly from Heathrow or Gatwick, but have fun duty free shopping anyway! 



anita22 said:


> I hope you enjoy your day off tomorrow, Lou! Sounds like you have been working way too hard!
> 
> Well, here I am in the Netherlands, I've been here for a week now so am starting to settle in. I managed to find myself an apartment, but as it's not available until early April I will be living in a hotel for the next couple of weeks! I miss the UK already, but I will be coming over for the day on Thursday, so I guess that's not too far away! Speaking of which, does anyone know what the duty free shopping is like at London City airport?


----------



## rockin (Mar 20, 2012)

Pleased to hear you've found yourself somewhere to live out there, Anita  

  	Can anyone tell me if the Slimshines had a tube that wasn't actually black?  I've got one here (Tropic Glow, AB7) that is in a tube that is shiny and looks more like a gunmetal/brown colour.  The bit of the tube you see when you open the lid (including the 'ring' around the tube) is black.  It says it's made in Italy.  It has the MAC vanilla smell, and the box looks legit.  It has one of those stickers on the box with a barcode and GAB7 printed on it - I believe someone once told me those stickers were applied at CCOs, is that right?

  	Busy day today, as it's my daughter's birthday and I've got baking etc to do before she gets home from school.  A birthday's not a birthday in this house unless you have butterfly cakes lol.  Unfortunately the poor girl now has a rotten cold so hasn't really enjoyed her day so far, and then she's got a science test at school.


----------



## nunu (Mar 20, 2012)

rockin said:


> Pleased to hear you've found yourself somewhere to live out there, Anita    Can anyone tell me if the Slimshines had a tube that wasn't actually black?  I've got one here (Tropic Glow, AB7) that is in a tube that is shiny and looks more like a gunmetal/brown colour.  The bit of the tube you see when you open the lid (including the 'ring' around the tube) is black.  It says it's made in Italy.  It has the MAC vanilla smell, and the box looks legit.  It has one of those stickers on the box with a barcode and GAB7 printed on it - I believe someone once told me those stickers were applied at CCOs, is that right?  Busy day today, as it's my daughter's birthday and I've got baking etc to do before she gets home from school.  A birthday's not a birthday in this house unless you have butterfly cakes lol.  Unfortunately the poor girl now has a rotten cold so hasn't really enjoyed her day so far, and then she's got a science test at school.


  Hi rockin, the slimshines that i have are in the same packaging that you're describing and I bought both mine from a mac store. It's legit  Aw your poor girl, hope she feels better soon and happy birthday to her! I'm craving cupcakes now


----------



## Anneri (Mar 20, 2012)

anita22 said:


> I hope you enjoy your day off tomorrow, Lou! Sounds like you have been working way too hard!
> 
> Well, here I am in the Netherlands, I've been here for a week now so am starting to settle in. I managed to find myself an apartment, but as it's not available until early April I will be living in a hotel for the next couple of weeks! I miss the UK already, but I will be coming over for the day on Thursday, so I guess that's not too far away! Speaking of which, does anyone know *what the duty free shopping is like at London City airport*?



 	One word: tiny. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I used to fly there all the time, but now it's a year past that I was there. It's really not much. Def. no MAC!


----------



## rockin (Mar 20, 2012)

nunu said:


> Aw your poor girl, hope she feels better soon and happy birthday to her! I'm craving cupcakes now



 	Thanks, nunu   I'd not seen a MAC tube that colour before, so thought I'd check. 

  	The cakes have just come out of the oven and are cooling before being turned into butterflies


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 20, 2012)

Happy birthday to your daughter!

  	How do you turn cupcakes into butterflies? I've never done that before. 



rockin said:


> Thanks, nunu   I'd not seen a MAC tube that colour before, so thought I'd check.
> 
> The cakes have just come out of the oven and are cooling before being turned into butterflies


----------



## rockin (Mar 20, 2012)

Cut a wide, shallow circle from the top of the cake (not quite out to the edge), getting a little deeper towards the middle.  Fill the hole with buttercream, cut the circle in half and pop the two halves onto the cake, sticking up like butterfly wings.  Then I put sprinkles or other decorations along the line of cream which is where the butterfly's body would be.  Sometimes I dust icing sugar over the top as well.


----------



## nunu (Mar 20, 2012)

rockin said:


> Thanks, nunu   I'd not seen a MAC tube that colour before, so thought I'd check.   The cakes have just come out of the oven and are cooling before being turned into butterflies


  You're welcome 


rockin said:


> Cut a wide, shallow circle from the top of the cake (not quite out to the edge), getting a little deeper towards the middle.  Fill the hole with buttercream, cut the circle in half and pop the two halves onto the cake, sticking up like butterfly wings.  Then I put sprinkles or other decorations along the line of cream which is where the butterfly's body would be.  Sometimes I dust icing sugar over the top as well.


  Oh wow that is so creative!!


----------



## rockin (Mar 20, 2012)

My Mum used to make butterfly cakes when I was little, and now I make them for my kids.  They'd get very upset with me if I didn't make them for their birthdays lol - it's become a kind of family tradition


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 20, 2012)

According to BBB, Extra Dimension is going to launch in April! http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2012/03/mac-in-extra-dimension.html

  	Do we know what else is launching next month?

  	I forgot to say, my Guerlain liquid blushes came yesterday and the pink one is so pretty!  Debenhams has slowed down again though, that order took 4 days to arrive and I'm still waiting for one I placed on Friday.


----------



## nunu (Mar 20, 2012)

Maybe Tres cheek and reel sexy?


----------



## rockin (Mar 21, 2012)

Boots website is now showing the Maybelline Color Tattoos, although 'currently out of stock'.  Hopefully it means they won't be long.  They are showing only 7 colours, though - the 6 currently available at Superdrug, plus Eternal Silver.

  	I had been hoping to get the same colours as the US got, especially the orange and 'pomegranate' ones.


----------



## nunu (Mar 21, 2012)

rockin said:


> Boots website is now showing the Maybelline Color Tattoos, although 'currently out of stock'.  Hopefully it means they won't be long.  They are showing only 7 colours, though - the 6 currently available at Superdrug, plus Eternal Silver.  I had been hoping to get the same colours as the US got, especially the orange and 'pomegranate' ones.


  Apparently the names are different. I really love the look On and On Bronze and the taupe one, i found swatches of only 3 items here:  http://www.makeupmonologue.com/2012/03/first-impressions-maybelline-color.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MakeupMonologue+%28Makeup+Monologue%29


----------



## rockin (Mar 21, 2012)

Yep, all the names are different, and we haven't got all of them either.  Why do the Americans get all the best colours?

  	I popped into Boots on the way back from my dance class today, and they had just 4 colours of Color Tattoo.  Even Superdrug, which is smaller, had 6!   Boots had the Revlon Lip Butter testers, but not a single Lip Butter to be had.  I don't know whether they sold out, or whether they are waiting for their stock to come in.


----------



## rockin (Mar 21, 2012)

I've not heard these mentioned before, but apparently they're coming out in April

  	http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2012/03/maybelline-colorsensational-popsticks.html


----------



## Alisha1 (Mar 21, 2012)

rockin said:


> I've not heard these mentioned before, but apparently they're coming out in April
> 
> http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2012/03/maybelline-colorsensational-popsticks.html



 	Clarins released a lippie very similar to this last year, the lippies look very pretty! 

  	Are the Maybelline Colour Tattoos permanent or limited edition? I really don't want to but any makeup till atleast April...


----------



## rockin (Mar 21, 2012)

The trouble with those 'Colorsensational Popsticks' is that they look like jelly sweets.  When I was a kid I used to buy candy lipsticks from the corner shop, and I can imagine kids thinking these new lippies are sweets lol.

  	I've no idea whether the Color Tattoos are permanent or not.  It's not long until April now, so I would think they would at least be around through April, even if they are limited edition.  I hope they are permanent, though, and that they add more colours to the range


----------



## anita22 (Mar 21, 2012)

rockin said:


> I've not heard these mentioned before, but apparently they're coming out in April
> 
> http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2012/03/maybelline-colorsensational-popsticks.html


	Wow.... am I the only one who wants to eat these??


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 21, 2012)

Oh my, that is complicated. You must be missing him like crazy. Hope you have fun with your new flatmate though, it's like being in uni again! 



Alisha1 said:


> *Clarins released a lippie very similar to this last year, the lippies look very pretty! *
> 
> Are the Maybelline Colour Tattoos permanent or limited edition? I really don't want to but any makeup till atleast April...


----------



## anita22 (Mar 21, 2012)

rockin said:


> The trouble with those 'Colorsensational Popsticks' is that they look like jelly sweets.  When I was a kid I used to buy candy lipsticks from the corner shop, and I can imagine kids thinking these new lippies are sweets lol.


	When I was 4, someone gave me a Strawberry Shortcake lipstick for my birthday. It smelled like strawberries. Apparently I ate it


----------



## Sweetoothj (Mar 21, 2012)

Hello lovlies!!

  	Been missing as I've just started a new job and trying to get my head round everything! Hope you all have been well.

  	Keep your eyes on the post because the Boots booklets are out with lots of offers, double points (8 per £1) which you can use twice, and 2 x 500 points when you spend £50 amongst other smaller vouchers


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 21, 2012)

I only got 250 points ones (as well as the double points one), boohoo! 



Sweetoothj said:


> Hello lovlies!!
> 
> Been missing as I've just started a new job and trying to get my head round everything! Hope you all have been well.
> 
> Keep your eyes on the post because the Boots booklets are out with lots of offers, double points (8 per £1) which you can use twice, and 2 x 500 points when you spend £50 amongst other smaller vouchers


----------



## Sweetoothj (Mar 22, 2012)

Nevermind, its still something and dont forget to check the machines, when they did the last booklet I got a 10 points per £1 for online purchases of £60 so I bought the 3 dior lipglosses from the spring collection lol!!


----------



## cyho88 (Mar 22, 2012)

NARS gina blush on buyapowa for as low as £15.50 girls!

http://www.buyapowa.com/ref/YJsR2p

  	Referral Name: Candice


----------



## cyho88 (Mar 22, 2012)

rockin said:


> Yep, all the names are different, and we haven't got all of them either.  Why do the Americans get all the best colours?
> 
> I popped into Boots on the way back from my dance class today, and they had just 4 colours of Color Tattoo.  Even Superdrug, which is smaller, had 6!   Boots had the Revlon Lip Butter testers, but not a single Lip Butter to be had.  I don't know whether they sold out, or whether they are waiting for their stock to come in.


	apparently they wont be out on display till next week.  But i managed to order mine online! it's now 3 for 2 offer on boots!! i got the 2 for £10 offer! Boo...!


----------



## Alisha1 (Mar 22, 2012)

I received 2 vouchers of 150 free points when I spend £15 :/ I always get crappy vouchers :/


----------



## banana1234 (Mar 23, 2012)

is anyone else getting annoying cilit bang or optive eye mist adverts on specktra, they make noise, and it comes on every screen i open, its annoying cos i watch tv programs on my laptop whilst also checking specktra and now i have to keep shutting them off


----------



## rockin (Mar 23, 2012)

banana1234 said:


> is anyone else getting annoying cilit bang or optive eye mist adverts on specktra, they make noise, and it comes on every screen i open, its annoying cos i watch tv programs on my laptop whilst also checking specktra and now i have to keep shutting them off



 	I don't see most adverts, because I use Firefox and have the 'Adblock Plus' add-on.  It even does away with the annoying ads on Youtube videos


----------



## rockin (Mar 23, 2012)

If anyone was hoping for Shitaki to be repromoted (which looks unlikely, the way the vote is going) there's one available here http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MAC-Glaze-Lipstick-Shitaki-New-Boxed-/130669358834


----------



## banana1234 (Mar 24, 2012)

so i know this isnt exactly a lot of notice, but if anyone's on here, i'm wearing an orange top for my birthday do tonight, what eye make up should i wear? navy?


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 24, 2012)

Ooh, that's an interesting question, I never wear orange clothes. I'm sure a smoky navy eye would look fab. I tend to matchh my make up wiith my clothes normally, but orange is hard to match. Is your birthday today? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






banana1234 said:


> so i know this isnt exactly a lot of notice, but if anyone's on here, i'm wearing an orange top for my birthday do tonight, what eye make up should i wear? navy?


----------



## rockin (Mar 24, 2012)

Navy sounds like a good choice to me, too - should go well with the orange.  I don't have any orange clothes, so I've never really thought about it.  I don't tend to wear blue eyeshadow either, so I think I would probably opt for browns and orangey browns on my eyes, but that's just me.

  	Whatever you decide, I hope you enjoy your birthday do.  Happy Birthday


----------



## Alisha1 (Mar 24, 2012)

banana1234 said:


> so i know this isnt exactly a lot of notice, but if anyone's on here, i'm wearing an orange top for my birthday do tonight, what eye make up should i wear? navy?



 	Happy Birthday hun! Yes a navy eye sounds like it will go with orange if not a nice neutral eye would look fab

  	Hope you have a great day!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 25, 2012)

banana1234 said:


> so i know this isnt exactly a lot of notice, but if anyone's on here, i'm wearing an orange top for my birthday do tonight, what eye make up should i wear? navy?


	ooohh happy birthday sweetie! i hope you had a fabulous evening!


----------



## Eleentje (Mar 25, 2012)

Happy birthday, Alana and congrats on the new job, Justine!
  	And I'm looking forward to seeing new vids from you, Lou!

  	I think it would be more logical if Extra Dimension was coming out in April in the UK, rather than May, because Hey, Sailor is coming out in the beginning of May, and I would expect Mac to want to release it separately from other collections in order to give it full attention.  You never know though, after them releasing 9 collections in one go, anything is possible.

  	How do you get Boots vouchers books, and how come everyone gets a different one?


----------



## banana1234 (Mar 25, 2012)

i didnt go for navy in the end, i did a lana del rey type eye make up, defined crease, thicker eyeliner, lashes, it was a nice change, i havent done anything like that before! but my eyes always water whenever i wear lashes now, its so annoying. does anyone else get this?

  	congrats on the job justine

  	if i remember rightly sometimes the summer collections get a bit jumbled, last year we got surf baby before the spring inspired collection (i cant remember what that was called) flowers were imprinted on all the products


----------



## Sweetoothj (Mar 25, 2012)

banana1234 said:


> i didnt go for navy in the end, i did a lana del rey type eye make up, defined crease, thicker eyeliner, lashes, it was a nice change, i havent done anything like that before! but my eyes always water whenever i wear lashes now, its so annoying. does anyone else get this?
> 
> *congrats on the job justine*
> 
> if i remember rightly sometimes the summer collections get a bit jumbled, last year we got surf baby before the spring inspired collection (i cant remember what that was called) flowers were imprinted on all the products


	Thanks hun!!

  	And Happy Belated Birthday!!  Hope you had a wonderful day and night out, your eye make up sounded amazing I bet you looked gorgy xx


----------



## rockin (Mar 25, 2012)

I haven't received a Boots booklet (yet) this time.  I usually get ones for points when I spend way more than I ever would in one transaction, along with the double points one and ones for points or money off of things I would never buy.  Occasionally, though, I get ones for a spend of £30 or so, which I always use.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 26, 2012)

Does anyone know where you can (if you can) buy Wet n Wild nail polish in the UK (other than eBay)? I was looking at Scrangie's website yesterday and a gorgeous glitter polish set caught my eye, but they are $6.99 each on eBay instead of $3 (which is what they cost in the US) plus $13 postage. They are very similar to the China Glaze Prismatic ones actually and those I can get for $4.99 each, so might just go with those instead. Hmm...


----------



## rockin (Mar 26, 2012)

Our Boots had all the Lip Butters in today!  They are on 3 for 2 (mix and match) so I got 3, using my points

  	It was lovely to be able to walk into town without a coat on today


----------



## rockin (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm surprised at just how pigmented 'Raspberry Pie' Lip Butter is.  I have it on now


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 27, 2012)

I've picked up 3 of the lip butters in Boots today: Lollipop, Candy Apple and Sweet Tart. My local Boots doesn't stock all the colours, but Superdrug does, however they don't have a 3 for 2 offer on right now. I will go to Kingston on Thursday or Friday and see if I can pick up 3 more. I want Raspberry Pie too. 

  	I am so happy, my Cherry Culture order has just come and I didn't have to pay any customs fee on it, they marked it with a $16 value! Woohoo! I got lots of Milani stuff: 6 holographic nail polishes, 4 baked blushes and 4 lipglosses that are just like the Mac Dare to Wear ones. All in all £60 with shipping, not bad really.


----------



## rockin (Mar 27, 2012)

I love it when sellers mark a lower value on the parcel so it gets through customs without extra charges   One seller I have bought from even writes that nail polishes are jars, possibly to get around rules about sending nail polish through the post.

  	With the Lip Butters, I got Raspberry Pie, Macaroon and Candy Apple.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 27, 2012)

I want Raspberry Pie, Macaroon and Strawberry Shortcake.

  	Yeah, I got some marked as dappen dishes (whatever those are).  I was most impressed with Cherry Culture because they're a company, not a private seller and I never even expected them to mark it with a low value. 

  	I also just got 7 Color Club nail polishes I ordered from eBay and they are so pretty!   It's the same seller who sells the China Glaze glitter polishes that I want to order next, so I will go ahead and order, they are very trustworthy.

  	Oh and while on nail polishes, check out the new collections China Glaze is coming out with: http://www.chicprofile.com/ Love the duochrome ones, they will be mine (insert evil cackling). 

  	Debenhams has the new Estee Lauder Pure Colour Blushes, I saw them on Karen's blog, they seem very pigmented. Might have a swatching session soon, although I really don't need any more blushes especially not at £24 each (ouch)!



rockin said:


> I love it when sellers mark a lower value on the parcel so it gets through customs without extra charges   One seller I have bought from even writes that nail polishes are jars, possibly to get around rules about sending nail polish through the post.
> 
> With the Lip Butters, I got Raspberry Pie, Macaroon and Candy Apple.


----------



## rockin (Mar 27, 2012)

I will be trying to avoid looking at the Estee Lauder blushes, especially with all the new blushes MAC is putting out next month (and I will possibly be buying a backup of Pink Cult, as it seems to be my 'go to' blush)


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 27, 2012)

I never got Pink Cult, it just didn't do anything for. It came out with Jeanius didn't it? Everyone was raving about it, but to me it was a bit meh. I got Overdyed instead.

  	Off topic: I'm so happy, just had a call, my eldest daughter got into our first choice secondary school. We'd been on the waiting list for 3 weeks, but finally got a place offered! Yay!!! It's an excellent school, it goes right up to 18, so she can do her A levels there too. The one she initially got into only goes up to 16 and she'd have to cross a busy bridge to get there.



rockin said:


> I will be trying to avoid looking at the Estee Lauder blushes, especially with all the new blushes MAC is putting out next month (and I will possibly be buying a backup of Pink Cult, as it seems to be my 'go to' blush)


----------



## rockin (Mar 27, 2012)

Congratulations!  It's such a relief if they get their school of choice, isn't it?


----------



## rockin (Mar 27, 2012)

Wow, I've just received an email about the Vera collection.  Talk about slow!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 27, 2012)

rockin said:


> Wow, I've just received an email about the Vera collection.  Talk about slow!


  Lol, me too. At least most things are still in stock. I'm guessing they might not be selling too well, but then that's what happens when you release 9 collections at once.


----------



## amy_forster (Mar 27, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Yeah, I got some marked as dappen dishes (whatever those are).


	Dappen dishes are somethine used in the beauty industry  They're often used for acrylic liquid when doing acrylic nails or to mix tint in when tinting lashes or brows  They come in glass so nail polish would sound very similar in the post


----------



## toobusytostitch (Mar 28, 2012)

Wow - thanks for this - really useful!

  	Viv x


rockin said:


> I don't see most adverts, because I use Firefox and have the 'Adblock Plus' add-on.  It even does away with the annoying ads on Youtube videos


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 28, 2012)

^ Yes thank you, those adverts were beginning to annoy me big time since I was trying to listen to music on the computer at the same time.


----------



## rockin (Mar 29, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> ^ Yes thank you, those adverts were beginning to annoy me big time since I was trying to listen to music on the computer at the same time.




  	Glad it's worked for you.   Someone on the ebay forums told me about it, after I got annoyed with a particular ad that made a doorbell sound every time my mouse pointer got near it.  You only realise just how good it is when you then have to use Internet Explorer and ads bug the hell out of you.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 29, 2012)

I've just been shopping and managed to pick up 4 more lip butters, as well as one of the new glitter Models Own Hed Kandi nail polishes (they didn't have the other one) and a No7 nail polish.  As there's 3 for 2 on all make up two of these were free plus I got double points and 250 extra points with my vouchers. Likey!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 29, 2012)

Forgot to say, Debenhams got a 10% off beauty promotion going today and tomorrow, and in fact both Hof and John Lewis do too! You can't see the Debenhams one until you put things in your basket, but it automatically deducts 10% once you do.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 30, 2012)

Just did an online chat with ac, first MUA absolutely useless and wouldn't give out any info, second one was nice and told me what we're getting next month: In Extra Dimension, Tres Cheek and Prime Future. I'll need to order my stuff online as I'll be away until Friday and don't want to risk things selling out. Hopefully I'l have internt access while we're away, if nothing, on my phone.


----------



## rockin (Mar 30, 2012)

I've just won a Sleek 'Blush by 3' in 'Lace' on Twitter 

  	So glad I held off going shopping until after the comp.


----------



## rockin (Mar 30, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Just did an online chat with ac, first MUA absolutely useless and wouldn't give out any info, second one was nice and told me what we're getting next month: In Extra Dimension, Tres Cheek and Prime Future. I'll need to order my stuff online as I'll be away until Friday and don't want to risk things selling out. Hopefully I'l have internt access while we're away, if nothing, on my phone.



 	No Reel Sexy?  I thought we might get that this time, not that I wanted much from that anyway.  Still an expensive month, though


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 30, 2012)

That's what I was told. I don't mind when they come out, but I wanted to know in advance, so I can make sure I order online, because I really want a lot from Extra Dimension and don't want to miss out. I'm waiting to see T's reviews on Reel Sexy but at the moment I only want Heroine lipstick from that anyway. 

  	I'm guessing we'll get Reel Sexy and Hey Sailor in May then. I don't think I will want much from Hey Sailor either, but I need to see swatches first obviously.



rockin said:


> No Reel Sexy?  I thought we might get that this time, not that I wanted much from that anyway.  Still an expensive month, though


----------



## Alisha1 (Mar 30, 2012)

Luckily I don't want much from Extra Dimension, I rarely use the Estee Lauder Gelees so I'm not aloud anymore!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 30, 2012)

I got all 6 EL shadows, but I'm picking up the Mac ones that aren't dupes of the EL ones or not colours that I don't really like (my list has 6 or 7 on it right now), plus all the skinfinishes. I also have the EL Modern Mercury and the new one, but I'm still getting all 3 skinfinishes, greedy me, lol. 



Alisha1 said:


> Luckily I don't want much from Extra Dimension, I rarely use the Estee Lauder Gelees so I'm not aloud anymore!


----------



## Alisha1 (Mar 30, 2012)

Heehee there's so much hype around this collection but I'm not all that wowed by it! Lol I think it my be because I haven't let myself go onto the collection forums so I don't hear alot of the hype lol. The Skin finishes look great I'm going to get Superb and a part of me wants to get the other lighter one (I thinks its called gilt or whisper or something) but I have a crazy amount of pale highlighters so I'm trying to resist! 

  	The one eyeshadow that caught my eye looks like a dupe of ELs Copper Gelee shadow so I can skip it 

  	The more swatches I see of Reel Sexy the less I want, I think I only want Reel Sexy l/s and the orangey Cremesheen glass


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 1, 2012)

Alisha1 said:


> Heehee there's so much hype around this collection but I'm not all that wowed by it! Lol I think it my be because I haven't let myself go onto the collection forums so I don't hear alot of the hype lol. The Skin finishes look great I'm going to get Superb and a part of me wants to get the other lighter one (I thinks its called gilt or whisper or something) but I have a crazy amount of pale highlighters so I'm trying to resist!
> The one eyeshadow that caught my eye looks like a dupe of ELs Copper Gelee shadow so I can skip it
> 
> The more swatches I see of Reel Sexy the less I want, I think I only want Reel Sexy l/s and the orangey Cremesheen glass


  	i'm not going crazy for it either! i'll be buying the two skin finishes you mentioned plus two of the shadows and that is all. from reel sexy all i want is the reel sexy lipstick like you too! i'm trying not to go to nuts because i'm getting overwhelmed by the size of my collection right now. not to mention the fact that i don't need anymore makeup! lol! i've been saving and spenidng my money on other things anyways like i just bought some rayban new wayfarer sunglasses which were a bit of a splurge but really nice looking (i went for ones in white). Then i'm still saving for my next Louis Vuitton purchase as well as getting holiday spends together for september! We're going to go to discovery cove this year which will be really cool because we've not done it before


----------



## Alisha1 (Apr 1, 2012)

I've been overwhelmed by my collection and I'm planing on making a list on products I want to finish! I've been buying bits and bobs for myself that don't include makeup also, I've become obsessed with Zara and bought a jacket from there recently and I've some lovely flat sandals that seem perfect for summer so I will hopefully get them too. The thing I've noticed about me is I'm such a hoarder, as soon as I buy something I love; if it's a jacket, I look for more jackets to buy, if it's shoes I look for more shoes too buy! I'm thinking that's how my makeup obsession started!

  	Also has anyone read The Hunger games? I saw the movie on Tuesday and I ordered the trilogy as soon as, it came yesterday and I've finished the first book and I'm half way through the second - I can't put it down!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 2, 2012)

The new collections are up on Debenhams! For the Extra Dimension shadows follow this link: http://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/prod_10001_10001_123443072999_-1
  	They aren't showing up through the main page yet, only the brushes. The skinfinishs are here: http://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/prod_10001_10001_123443073999_-1

  	I can't find the Tres Cheek blushes yet, but I'm sure they will be up soon.


----------



## Anna x (Apr 2, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> The new collections are up on Debenhams! For the Extra Dimension shadows follow this link: http://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/prod_10001_10001_123443072999_-1
> They aren't showing up through the main page yet, only the brushes. The skinfinishs are here: http://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/prod_10001_10001_123443073999_-1
> 
> I can't find the Tres Cheek blushes yet, but I'm sure they will be up soon.


 how did you find the extra dimension stuff? i have been looking everywhere! i know theres a link here but i thought i could use your method to check for the tres cheek blushes! :bouquet:


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 2, 2012)

Anna x said:


> how did you find the extra dimension stuff? i have been looking everywhere! i know theres a link here but i thought i could use your method to check for the tres cheek blushes! :bouquet:


  I clicked on one of the brushes and below it were the other products from the collection. Tres Cheek is up now properly! I've ordered 5 blushes, 6 e/s and 3 skinfinishes.


----------



## rockin (Apr 2, 2012)

Tres Cheek is up there too.

  	Just go to Beauty, MAC, What's New and it's  there


----------



## Anna x (Apr 2, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> I clicked on one of the brushes and below it were the other products from the collection. Tres Cheek is up now properly! I've ordered 5 blushes, 6 e/s and 3 skinfinishes.


 thank you! ive just ordered two blushes


----------



## toobusytostitch (Apr 2, 2012)

Thank you!  I got the two lighter skinfinishes, and four of the shadows (having already got all the EL ones, that I LOVE).  Bad, as I haven't even yet received my most recent order from Debenhams lol!  Why do they take so long to deliver?

  	Does anybody know when the Guerlain Shine Automatique are coming out over here - if they are!

  	Viv x



Anitacska said:


> The new collections are up on Debenhams! For the Extra Dimension shadows follow this link: http://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/prod_10001_10001_123443072999_-1
> They aren't showing up through the main page yet, only the brushes. The skinfinishs are here: http://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/prod_10001_10001_123443073999_-1
> 
> I can't find the Tres Cheek blushes yet, but I'm sure they will be up soon.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 2, 2012)

toobusytostitch said:


> Thank you!  I got the two lighter skinfinishes, and four of the shadows (having already got all the EL ones, that I LOVE).  Bad, as I haven't even yet received my most recent order from Debenhams lol!  Why do they take so long to deliver?  Does anybody know when the Guerlain Shine Automatique are coming out over here - if they are!  Viv x


  My last Debenhams order took 2 days to arrive actually.  I'm sure we'll get the Rouge Automatique Shines, probably later this month.


----------



## nikou (Apr 2, 2012)

I wonder if reel sexy will come up on debenhams.


----------



## rockin (Apr 2, 2012)

nikou said:


> I wonder if reel sexy will come up on debenhams.



 	I may be wrong, but I think we're not getting Reel Sexy until next month


----------



## nikou (Apr 2, 2012)

aw I was looking forward to getting pink cult and some reel sexy lipsticks.
  	I bought FoJ, IF and LC 
  	and I'll get the free 500 points.


----------



## Anna x (Apr 2, 2012)

hmm i ordered six hours ago but the order status is still 'created', does anyone know what his even means?!


----------



## Nik88 (Apr 2, 2012)

Ooooo horay for debenhams jumping the gun. I felt like i needed to treat myself with something today so extra dimension goodies it shall be  Now I just need to narrow my list down from everthing to a handful


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 2, 2012)

oooh i think i shall treat myself with debenhams!


----------



## rockin (Apr 2, 2012)

I wish House Of Fraser would beat MAC to it.  I'd buy from them to get my double points.  I daren't wait until Thursday to see if they get the collections up, though, as they may do like they did last month and not have everything.

  	If I had a Debenhams nearby, then I'd definitely get their reward card and buy from them sometimes as well.  You can't even get a card online - you have to get one in branch, and I suspect you can only spend the vouchers instore too


----------



## nikou (Apr 2, 2012)

rockin said:


> I wish House Of Fraser would beat MAC to it.  I'd buy from them to get my double points.  I daren't wait until Thursday to see if they get the collections up, though, as they may do like they did last month and not have everything.
> 
> If I had a Debenhams nearby, then I'd definitely get their reward card and buy from them sometimes as well.  You can't even get a card online - you have to get one in branch, and I suspect you can only spend the vouchers instore too



 	It's definitely worth getting the beauty card. I love the bonus points where you get 500 points = £5. So whenever you go to a debenhams you can buy something for cheaper!


----------



## rockin (Apr 2, 2012)

nikou said:


> It's definitely worth getting the beauty card. I love the bonus points where you get 500 points = £5. So whenever you go to a debenhams you can buy something for cheaper!



 	Unfortunately I can't get to a Debenhams.  Anything I buy from them is online.

  	I do have a House Of Fraser credit card, though, and get points on that for any spending on that card.  If I buy makeup online from HoF it works out at 6 points per £.  I do most of my spending on it, including my weekly shopping, and the points soon build up, even at 1 point per £ for spending other than at HoF


----------



## banana1234 (Apr 2, 2012)

i dont think i want anything? maybe i'm ill?


----------



## rockin (Apr 3, 2012)

MAC are taking their time getting things online again - ho hum!

  	I've gone ahead and ordered some of what I want from Debenhams, going via Topcashback, as they have 5% cashback today.  With Tres Cheek, they've sold out of all but Pink Tea and Peony Petal though, so I'm going to have to order from MAC too.  Superb 'highlighter' is sold out, too - no surprise there


----------



## rockin (Apr 3, 2012)

I spoke too soon - Tres Cheek blushes are now up on the UK site, if you look under powder blushes


----------



## rockin (Apr 3, 2012)

Extra Dimension eyeshadows are up if you look under eyeshadows


  	Edit:  The highlighters are now up under Face, Powder


----------



## charlotte366 (Apr 3, 2012)

Hmmm, can't decide whether to get a blush or not from the new collections, they look lovely and I am tempted!

  	I went to my boots today and they had the butters out, got creme brulee, strawberry shortcake, tutti frutti, peach parfai and candy apple

  	Also picked up 2 colourburst glosses, haven't tried these yet. not sure if they will be hit or miss, got sizzle (creme finish and strawberry which looks to have some shimmer in it.

  	Think I am going to be wearing bright summer lips this year!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 3, 2012)

rockin said:


> MAC are taking their time getting things online again - ho hum!  I've gone ahead and ordered some of what I want from Debenhams, going via Topcashback, as they have 5% cashback today.  With Tres Cheek, they've sold out of all but Pink Tea and Peony Petal though, so I'm going to have to order from MAC too.  Superb 'highlighter' is sold out, too - no surprise there


  Oh bum, I always forget to go through Topcashback! I wanted to order quickly before we left yesterday. Oh well, never mind.


----------



## Alisha1 (Apr 3, 2012)

Now that everything is available I don't want anything lol I think I'm ill too!  :/


----------



## rockin (Apr 3, 2012)

Alisha1 said:


> Now that everything is available I don't want anything lol I think I'm ill too!  :/



 	Nothing at all??

  	I'm well surprised - my Debenhams Topcashback has already tracked!  I'll admit, I hadn't thought to go through TCB until I got an email saying one of my recent transactions had tracked (from a few weeks ago) then I thought to check and see what percentage they were doing now.


----------



## charlotte366 (Apr 3, 2012)

I have been bad

  	decided that I love blush and its the one thing I always use so ordered Modern manderin, lovecloud and immortal flower from tres cheek. order from mac so fingers crossed it arrives safely!


----------



## anita22 (Apr 3, 2012)

So I am actually pretty excited about the Extra Dimension eyeshadows! I was in the UK for the day today but unfortunately too early for them to have hit stores yet :-( What shades are you guys buying? I can't decide which ones I want!

  	I did buy the Prep and Prime pressed powder at Heathrow Duty Free today though (I love the loose version so wanted the compact for on the go).After I bought it, I realised the SA had actually given me the Prep & Prime skin prep compact! When I went to exchange it, the girl did not believe me there was a Prep & Prime pressed powder, until I made her look... Luckily I got it all sorted before my flight departed.


----------



## rockin (Apr 4, 2012)

My Debenhams order says 'created' and my MAC ones say 'In Warehouse'.  Don't you just hate that?  Until they say dispatched I'm going to be worrying that they'll tell me something is out of stock, despite it being in stock when I placed my order, and I'll miss out


----------



## rockin (Apr 4, 2012)

Phew, I've had my email from Debenhams, and everything I ordered is coming   My MAC orders, though, are still 'In Warehouse'


----------



## Alisha1 (Apr 4, 2012)

rockin said:


> Phew, I've had my email from Debenhams, and everything I ordered is coming   My MAC orders, though, are still 'In Warehouse'



 	Yay hope you get everything soon, it's good that Debenhams put the collections up on monday as you will most likely receive your order before the weeks out!


----------



## SNJx (Apr 4, 2012)

I hope we do get Reel Sexy next month, I only get paid next friday and don't want it creeping up on the website beforehand!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 4, 2012)

i ordered from mac yesterday afternoon and my package has been dispatched already which is excellent  plus my ray ban sunglasses arrived today so have been having fun with those - if only i could actually wear them outside!! the weather has been terrible!


----------



## rockin (Apr 4, 2012)

I made 2 orders from MAC yesterday, because I didn't want to risk them selling out of the things in my first order while I waited for them to put the rest up (luckily you only have to spend £30 to get free postage now).  The 2nd order is showing as despatched, but the 1st is still showing as 'In Warehouse'. 

  	I hope you get the chance to wear your Ray Bans soon, Lou. It's been switching between ultra sunny and grey and cloudy all day here.

  	I had to take my daughter to the doctors about her eczema this morning, and had to go to Boots to collect her prescription.  While there, I bought some of the new Models Own Beetlejuice nail polishes.  Indian Ocean is sooo mermaid pretty, and Tropical Sun seems perfect for this year's 'trends'


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 4, 2012)

rockin said:


> I made 2 orders from MAC yesterday, because I didn't want to risk them selling out of the things in my first order while I waited for them to put the rest up (luckily you only have to spend £30 to get free postage now).  The 2nd order is showing as despatched, but the 1st is still showing as 'In Warehouse'.
> 
> I hope you get the chance to wear your Ray Bans soon, Lou. It's been switching between ultra sunny and grey and cloudy all day here.
> 
> I had to take my daughter to the doctors about her eczema this morning, and had to go to Boots to collect her prescription.  While there, I bought some of the new Models Own Beetlejuice nail polishes.  Indian Ocean is sooo mermaid pretty, and Tropical Sun seems perfect for this year's 'trends'


	oohh how weird! maybe the first order will say dispatched soon for you?  and today here in lincoln it has been raining all day long.... it's horrid! plus it's so windy that when i got home our wheely bins were all over the driveway!

  	and the polishes sound lovely! i still need to check those out!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 5, 2012)

Both my Debenhams orders were disparched on Tuesday, so hopefully they'll be waiting for me when I get home. Or if they don't fit through the letterbox, I'll pick them up from the post office on Saturday. I placed two orders, because I wanted to make sure I order the Extra Dimension stuff before we left.


----------



## rockin (Apr 5, 2012)

Typical - 10% off all beauty at Debenhams now!


----------



## charlotte366 (Apr 5, 2012)

My mac order still said in warehouse this morning, come on MAC! I wanted to play with my blushers this weekend!


----------



## rockin (Apr 5, 2012)

My 2nd order from MAC has just arrived.  I was kind of hoping they might have sent the 1st as well, but just not updated it on their system, but no - my blushes haven't been sent yet, and I ordered them as soon as they appeared on the site.  Superb is very pretty indeed, though.


----------



## rockin (Apr 5, 2012)

charlotte366 said:


> My mac order still said in warehouse this morning, come on MAC! I wanted to play with my blushers this weekend!



 	Hmm, so you're waiting for blushes to be despatched, too?  I wonder what the hold up is?


----------



## charlotte366 (Apr 5, 2012)

yes just 3 blushes in my order, tempted to try going to a counter tomorrow and pick them up and then just send the online order back if it turns up, but that seems wasteful and hassle.

  	but again I no longer trust mac online, I have seen recently that a number of people have had problems and I had one last summer with groundcover which I never got in the end, so sitting here very nervous, trying to decide what to do!


----------



## charlotte366 (Apr 5, 2012)

I have avoided the 10% off at debenhams,

  	but had a slight spending spree on love make up and picked up 14 more shadows for my yaby palette, it seems to be all i reach for in shadows at the moment, so I now only have 3 spaces left to fill!

  	Thats going to be a hard choice!


----------



## rockin (Apr 5, 2012)

Just received an email from NYX.  They are doing BOGOF (has to be 2 of the same product)  from 2pm today until 11.59pm on 10th April


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 5, 2012)

rockin said:


> Typical - 10% off all beauty at Debenhams now!


  It is very annoying, I could've saved 25 quid. I thought they might do this.


----------



## rockin (Apr 5, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> It is very annoying, I could've saved 25 quid. I thought they might do this.



 	I would have put my whole order through Debenhams on Tuesday if they'd had this offer on then.  As it is, I ordered all my Extra Dimension shadows through them and one blush (others OOS) to try to make sure I didn't miss out on them.  Should have waited a couple of days


----------



## Alisha1 (Apr 5, 2012)

I went to see the collections today and I'm happy to say I never purchased or wanted anything  The extra dimension stand seemed like it had been mauled as alot of the items where missing! I'm proud of myself  Although I did swatch Ruby Woo and now I want it :/ lol


----------



## Anna x (Apr 5, 2012)

SNJx said:


> I hope we do get Reel Sexy next month, I only get paid next friday and don't want it creeping up on the website beforehand!



 	I am pretty sure that we will get it next month,I asked debenhams on facebook and they said we will have it in may!


----------



## lovesongx (Apr 5, 2012)

I went in-store and bought Superb, Sweet Heat and Sable in a pan! I had a look at the Tres Chic blushes but I wasn't impressed with the pigmentation. I'll be waiting for Pink Cult from Reel Sexy!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 5, 2012)

well i had fun with my mac order! i got an email yesterday saying they were refunding me for love cloud blush because it was out of stock. when my package arrived my other blush wasn't in the package!! after much faffing they are now sending it seperately and now love cloud if back in stock the nice lady over the phone gave me a free shipping code so i could get it again 

  	and there must be something wrong with me because all i bought was superb and one of the shadows and haven't bothered swatching them yet!


----------



## rockin (Apr 5, 2012)

Love Cloud was never actually out of stock, it seems.  When I phoned MAC about my blush order, they spoke to the warehouse and later phoned me to tell me there had been a 'technical error'.  Apparently, when they sorted out how much was going out to branches, it made it look like there were only 4 blushes available! (although I don't know why it then showed them as available on line if this was the case).   They've sorted it now, apparently, after myself, MrsB and several others phoned them about their orders, and I'm told my order should go out tonight.  We shall see.

  	They seem to be making a real hash of things lately

  	My Superb and my Face And Body N1 arrived today (I finally decided to give F&B a try after reading so many good things about it) and I'm pleased with them.  Wish I'd tried F&B sooner - it goes on so easily and is a perfect match for me.  It doesn't leave me with dry looking patches on my face, either.  I have it on one side of my face now, and applied a tiny bit of Superb on my cheek bone, blending it downwards.  It looks like a very natural blush colour on me.


----------



## minnie_moo (Apr 6, 2012)

My Debenhams order was dispatched on Tuesday but still hasn't arrived... Come on Royal Fail, I want my pretties!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 6, 2012)

minnie_moo said:


> My Debenhams order was dispatched on Tuesday but still hasn't arrived... Come on Royal Fail, I want my pretties!


  Oh no, I was hoping mine will have arrived by now, going home this afternoon.


----------



## SNJx (Apr 6, 2012)

@Anitacska I seen on your blog you recently hauled the Paul & Joe pearl foundation primer. Is there any chance you can review it? all the reviews online don't reallygo into much detail and would love to hear your opinion on it.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 6, 2012)

SNJx said:


> @Anitacska I seen on your blog you recently hauled the Paul & Joe pearl foundation primer. Is there any chance you can review it? all the reviews online don't reallygo into much detail and would love to hear your opinion on it.


  I will try to do a post on it soon. I have only used it twice, but I  really like it so far, it's similar to the Guerlain Meteorites primer, just cheaper.


----------



## rockin (Apr 6, 2012)

minnie_moo said:


> My Debenhams order was dispatched on Tuesday but still hasn't arrived... Come on Royal Fail, I want my pretties!



 	Don't forget it's Bank Holiday weekend - no post today or Monday   My order was also dispatched on Tuesday - I hope our orders turn up tomorrow


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 6, 2012)

Just got back, no sign of my Debenhams orders. Hope they turn up tomorrow, that will be 5 days since I've ordered. 

  	Holiday was good though (went to Center Parcs in Longleat).


----------



## SNJx (Apr 6, 2012)

Thank you!




Anitacska said:


> I will try to do a post on it soon. I have only used it twice, but I really like it so far, it's similar to the Guerlain Meteorites primer, just cheaper.


----------



## banana1234 (Apr 6, 2012)

i just wanted to say lou you look really pretty in ur march favs video, your hair is lovely wavy!


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 6, 2012)

Hello ladies!  Been a while, hope you're all well!

  	Been roughly reading through the threads and am I correct in reading some people have been getting charged for the Tres Cheek blushes but not having them arrive in the box?

  	I *finally* ordered from Shop Mac collection.  Call Me Bubbles & Shop and Drop Quads and Watch Me Simmer l/s (others were sold out).

  	From Vera I've ordered the Undercurrent e/l

  	Tres Cheek - Immortal Flower and Pink Tea

  	and I also picked up Electric Eel e/s and a foundation pump for my EL Double Wear.

  	Also picked up some polishes from OPI (can't remember their names except for Lincoln Park After Dark) and I picked up 3 of The Capitol Hunger Games polishes by China Glaze - Dress Me Up, Riveting and Harvest Moon.

  	I'm a happy girl! 

  	I always end up taking such a break from Specktra - I find whenever I'm on here you girls just make me want to buy buy buy, lol!


----------



## rockin (Apr 7, 2012)

My postie has just been, and no Debenhams package for me    I'm also still waiting for a package sent on 28th March, and the Sleek blush I won.  My MAC blush order is still showing as 'In Warehouse' 

  	I managed to buy a Shop n Drop quad last week at a good price, but with the Easter post I wasn't expecting that today anyway.

  	I know what you mean PeachTwist, coming on Specktra makes me want to buy, buy, buy too


----------



## rockin (Apr 7, 2012)

Just had a look on the MAC website, and I'm surprised that it looks like nothing has sold out yet.  I can't help wondering if it's another 'error' though, as my blushes were showing as being in stock when they say their system said they had no stock


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 7, 2012)

Well one of my two Debenhams orders has just arrived (the one with the Extra Dimension stuff), but the other one (with the blushes) that I placed on the same day (within an hour of the other) and was also dispatched on Tuesday hasn't come yet. This has to be the slowest it's taken me to receive an order from them. I'm guessing it's down to the Royal Fail (love that name, whoever came up with it!). Oh well, at least I have my ED goodies. 

  	I'm hoping to go to the counter on Monday to have a look at things in person, hope I can get away. I'd go tomorrow actually, but it's my birthday, so I'd better not, lol. I could go today, but my car won't start, just waiting for the Green Flag man to come and fix it, which isn't too bad actually because this way I had to send my hubby food shopping (I don't drive his car, it's a big monstrosity) and he didn't see the Debenhams package arrive.


----------



## rockin (Apr 7, 2012)

Tomorrow being Easter Sunday, I wouldn't be surprised if most shops were shut anyway.  Certainly our shopping centre will be, and our Sainsburys, so I have to go shopping today for party food for my son's 18th birthday which is on Monday.

  	It's the Extra Dimension shadows that I'm waiting for from Debenhams, and I'm getting so impatient to have them in my hands


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 7, 2012)

Oh yes, that may be the case. I'll go on Monday anyway.

  	The weirdest thing's just happened, there was a knock on the door and when I answered it, my other Debenhams package was on the doorstep. Either the postwoman came back and couldn't be bothered with waiting for me to answer the door (has happened before) or it was my "kind" neighbour who might have had it by accident (we're not on speaking terms cause she's a b*tch). At least I have my blushes now, yay! A couple of them seem a bit dull in colour (Pink Tea and Immortal Flower), but I haven't swatched them yet, so they might be quite nice on the skin.


----------



## rockin (Apr 7, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Oh yes, that may be the case. I'll go on Monday anyway.
> 
> The weirdest thing's just happened, there was a knock on the door and when I answered it, my other Debenhams package was on the doorstep. Either the postwoman came back and couldn't be bothered with waiting for me to answer the door (has happened before) or it was my "kind" neighbour who might have had it by accident *(we're not on speaking terms cause she's a b*tch*). At least I have my blushes now, yay! A couple of them seem a bit dull in colour (Pink Tea and Immortal Flower), but I haven't swatched them yet, so they might be quite nice on the skin.



 	I have a neighbour like that, too 

  	Still no Debenhams package for me, so it looks like I'm going to have  to wait until at least Tuesday now.  To make things worse, the Manic Panic eyeshadows I got in the post today I suspect are fake - the colour called Mystic Heather has 'Mystic Header' printed on the label on the bottom of the pot.


----------



## nazia (Apr 7, 2012)

Just a heads up guys. Illamasqua have some blushes for half price. It's part of an Easter promo. If you click through to Powder Blushes and then click on each shade individually, you'll see some are reduced. I ordered Lover and Tremble =)


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 7, 2012)

Aaw, that's a bummer. I've never heard of Manic Panic, are they quite expensive, so that people fake them? The only fakes I'm aware of are either high end (Dior, Chanel, Guerlain) or very popular brands (Mac, Benefit).

  	Yeah, my neighbour has been nasty ever since I asked her to trim her overgrown holly bushes (she lives on the corner on our way to school and it was sticking out all over the place on the children's eye level), she didn't like that and since then she's been horrid. She once took in a package that came for me and didn't give it to me for about a week, I ended up phoning up The Book People and they re-sent the order, only to find the following day that she'd had it. She didn't even bring it over herself, but gave it to the postman to give it to me (or rather make it look like he'd just delivered it, but he was too confused about it and told me she gave it to him to pass it me). Nasty cow.

  	Quote: 	 		 			Originally Posted by *rockin* 



 		 			I have a neighbour like that, too 

 		 			Still no Debenhams package for me, so it looks like I'm going to have  to wait until at least Tuesday now.  To make things worse, the Manic Panic eyeshadows I got in the post today I suspect are fake - the colour called Mystic Heather has 'Mystic Header' printed on the label on the bottom of the pot.


----------



## rockin (Apr 7, 2012)

Manic Panic are an American company that do hair dyes and makeup mainly for the punk and goth type.  Cocktail Cosmetics have some of their kits, but mostly Manic Panic do individual items.  They do white face powder and foundation, which is quite handy for toning down the lightest shades I can get in Superdrug or Boots.  They even do green, blue, purple and silver lipsticks.   I had a look on their website earlier, and I believe the eyeshadows I bought are $11.50 each direct from them, but of course there is always Customs to think about.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 7, 2012)

rockin said:


> Manic Panic are an American company that do hair dyes and makeup mainly for the punk and goth type.  Cocktail Cosmetics have some of their kits, but mostly Manic Panic do individual items.  They do white face powder and foundation, which is quite handy for toning down the lightest shades I can get in Superdrug or Boots.  They even do green, blue, purple and silver lipsticks.   I had a look on their website earlier, and I believe the eyeshadows I bought are $11.50 each direct from them, but of course there is always Customs to think about.


  Where did you buy the e/s from? Ebay?  You gotta love technology. Ended up popping into Kingston after all and checked out all the new collections. Decided I wanted to get Young Venus after all, so ordered in on my phone from Debenhams. I also ordered 3 Bobbi Brown long wear e/s after I swatched them at the counter. In the end I only skipped Havana, Warm Thunder and Dark Dare (?) - the black one. I also swatched Full of Joy, but didn't get it.  Really wanted the Models Own Hed Kandi glittery black polish, but once again it was sold out.  I've got the gold one already, but I really want the black one.  Oh and Chanel seems to have brought the Tweed Brun Rose blush out after all, if I remember correctly we didn't get that with the fall (?) collection.


----------



## rockin (Apr 7, 2012)

Yep, ebay.  Not the same seller as I got my other Manic Panic from before, though.  I'm going to have to try to find my other MP eyeshadows and compare them, although these are the glitter ones rather than the regular ones.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 7, 2012)

rockin said:


> My postie has just been, and no Debenhams package for me    I'm also still waiting for a package sent on 28th March, and the Sleek blush I won.  My MAC blush order is still showing as 'In Warehouse'
> 
> I managed to buy a Shop n Drop quad last week at a good price, but with the Easter post I wasn't expecting that today anyway.
> 
> I know what you mean PeachTwist, coming on Specktra makes me want to buy, buy, buy too


  	i'm getting concerned because i've not had any confermation that one of the blushes has actually been dispatched.... the other one i got refunded for and had to re-order. the lady on the phone said my other one was coming however i'm getting worried


----------



## londoner (Apr 7, 2012)

So disappointed with MAC... Received one of my orders today for superb and modern mandarin, only to find that mm wasn't in the package... And the case on my superb is snapped in half with the plastic insert banging around separately in the (very bent!) box. I'm still waiting on my debenhams order so fingers crossed it all arrives on Tuesday in one piece! Does anyone have any experience with mac customer service in a situation like this? I'm so annoyed it's bank holiday weekend, knowing my luck both superb and mm will be sold out by the time they respond to my email...


----------



## rockin (Apr 7, 2012)

londoner said:


> So disappointed with MAC... Received one of my orders today for superb and modern mandarin, only to find that mm wasn't in the package... And the case on my superb is snapped in half with the plastic insert banging around separately in the (very bent!) box. I'm still waiting on my debenhams order so fingers crossed it all arrives on Tuesday in one piece! Does anyone have any experience with mac customer service in a situation like this? I'm so annoyed it's bank holiday weekend, knowing my luck both superb and mm will be sold out by the time they respond to my email...



 	MAC customer services are usually pretty good.  I've had a broken eyeshadow arrive, and they replaced it no problem.  Also I had a lipstick that smelt 'off' and they refunded me for that because they had sold out of it.   In both cases I phoned them, rather than email.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 7, 2012)

That sucks. I would also advise you phone them though. Hope they sort it out asap.



londoner said:


> So disappointed with MAC... Received one of my orders today for superb and modern mandarin, only to find that mm wasn't in the package... And the case on my superb is snapped in half with the plastic insert banging around separately in the (very bent!) box. I'm still waiting on my debenhams order so fingers crossed it all arrives on Tuesday in one piece! Does anyone have any experience with mac customer service in a situation like this? I'm so annoyed it's bank holiday weekend, knowing my luck both superb and mm will be sold out by the time they respond to my email...


----------



## anita22 (Apr 8, 2012)

Happy Easter, everyone! Hope you're all having a lovely long weekend


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 8, 2012)

anita22 said:


> Happy Easter, everyone! Hope you're all having a lovely long weekend :flower:


  Happy Easter! I'm just cooking our roast lamb dinner/lunch.


----------



## nikou (Apr 8, 2012)

Really want my debenhams package. It got dispatched on monday. I hate all these bank holidays.. it means I have to wait till tuesday now 
  	On the other hand I have MM and PP to play with but still I want my other 3 blushes


----------



## rockin (Apr 8, 2012)

Happy Easter, everyone. 

  	With my MAC order still showing as 'In Warehouse' despite being told it would be dispatched the other day, I panicked and bought those blushes (plus Vera Sunday Afternoon) from HoF and collected them yesterday.  If those blushes turn up from MAC after all this, I'm going to be left with unnecessary backups. 

  	The fact that the MAC site still appears to have every single blush colour in stock does make me wonder if they still have stock control issues where the site isn't updating.  After all, those in the US are saying that so many colours are sold out already.  Here, not even MM (which I don't want anyway) is sold out.

  	Going to be making more fairy cakes later today, ready for my son's 18th birthday tomorrow.  It's really not good for the figure when birthdays and Easter coincide


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 8, 2012)

rockin said:


> Happy Easter, everyone.   With my MAC order still showing as 'In Warehouse' despite being told it would be dispatched the other day, I panicked and bought those blushes (plus Vera Sunday Afternoon) from HoF and collected them yesterday.  If those blushes turn up from MAC after all this, I'm going to be left with unnecessary backups.   The fact that the MAC site still appears to have every single blush colour in stock does make me wonder if they still have stock control issues where the site isn't updating.  After all, those in the US are saying that so many colours are sold out already.  Here, not even MM (which I don't want anyway) is sold out.  Going to be making more fairy cakes later today, ready for my son's 18th birthday tomorrow.  It's really not good for the figure when birthdays and Easter coincide


  I agree. Just made my birthday cake, the children are decorating it right now. I also got 3 Easter egg, one from the Easter bunny, one from my husband and one from my eldest daughter, the latter are posh Thorntons ones!  I'm already full up with the roast lamb lunch as it is.   So sorry you two are still waiting for your goodies. That said, although I have mine, I haven't actually had time to look at mine properly with hubby and children at home. I did swatch things at the counter yesterday though and the blue/purple e/s are so nice!


----------



## rockin (Apr 8, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Anita xxx


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 8, 2012)

Thank you! Happy 18th birthday to your son! He's exactly half my age (well, he will be tomorrow)!  God, I feel really old, lol.



rockin said:


> Happy Birthday, Anita xxx


----------



## rockin (Apr 8, 2012)

Thank you, too 

  	It makes me feel old to know that tomorrow my little baby boy will be a man!  Thank goodness he still loves his 'Mummy hugs'


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 8, 2012)

Yes, that is scary!  I think boys always remain Mummy's boys, whatever age they are, girls tend to be more independent. My 10-year-old won't let us hug or kiss her in public at all, apparently it's embarassing.



rockin said:


> Thank you, too
> 
> It makes me feel old to know that tomorrow my little baby boy will be a man!  Thank goodness he still loves his 'Mummy hugs'


----------



## anita22 (Apr 8, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Anita!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 8, 2012)

Thank you! 







anita22 said:


> Happy Birthday, Anita!


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 8, 2012)

Happy Birthday Anitacska!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 9, 2012)

​


PeachTwist said:


> Happy Birthday Anitacska!


  Thank you!


----------



## rockin (Apr 9, 2012)

Is anyone else surprised that nothing at all from the new collections is sold out at MAC online?


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 9, 2012)

I haven't even looked on the Mac website, got everything I wanted from Debenhams, so don't really care, lol.



rockin said:


> Is anyone else surprised that nothing at all from the new collections is sold out at MAC online?


----------



## lovesongx (Apr 9, 2012)

Happy Birthday Anitacska!


----------



## duku (Apr 9, 2012)

It is very strange. Then again, there's been very little buzz about these collections on the blogs, etc. over here. With the last collections everyone was harping on about the lipsticks.



rockin said:


> Is anyone else surprised that nothing at all from the new collections is sold out at MAC online?


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 9, 2012)

lovesongx said:


> Happy Birthday Anitacska!


  Thank you!   Actually wanted to contact you about your blog. I saw your Extra Dimension FOTD and wanted to leave a comment, but I didn't see anywhere to leave a comment below the post. Idon't know if it's intentional or by mistske, or maybe I'm blind? Lovely FOTD by the way!


----------



## Alisha1 (Apr 9, 2012)

Happy Birthday Anita! Hope you had a great day  xxx


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 9, 2012)

i hope you had a brilliant day yesterday Anita! I know i posted birthday wishes on your facebook but sorry i missed it here 

  	And to be honest i have been trying not to get too hyped up over the mac collections. i need to stop spending money and although i come on here and do my mod duties i don't chat as much as i used to - mainly because i don't feel like the products are as special as they once were. for example i bought one extra dimention shadow and sure it's nice but don't feel like i need more. bought one of the skin finishes too and really don't think that is anything special


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 9, 2012)

Thank you! 



LMD84 said:


> i hope you had a brilliant day yesterday Anita! I know i posted birthday wishes on your facebook but sorry i missed it here
> 
> And to be honest i have been trying not to get too hyped up over the mac collections. i need to stop spending money and although i come on here and do my mod duties i don't chat as much as i used to - mainly because i don't feel like the products are as special as they once were. for example i bought one extra dimention shadow and sure it's nice but don't feel like i need more. bought one of the skin finishes too and really don't think that is anything special


----------



## lovesongx (Apr 9, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Actually wanted to contact you about your blog. I saw your Extra Dimension FOTD and wanted to leave a comment, but I didn't see anywhere to leave a comment below the post. Idon't know if it's intentional or by mistske, or maybe I'm blind? Lovely FOTD by the way!



 	Ah, I have just realised that my comments system has died (not for the first time!). It's back up and running now, but thanks for letting me know!!
  	P.S. Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 10, 2012)

My Shop & Drop & Vera goodies from Selfridges just arrived!  Happyyyyyy! Nice thing to wake up to after a horrible dream.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 10, 2012)

Don't suppose anyone has a free delivery code for Models Own? I really want the Ibiza Mix Hed Kandi polish, but I don't want to pay £2.95 for delivery for just one polish and I really really don't need any more of them right now.


----------



## rockin (Apr 10, 2012)

Have you tried Boots for that nail polish, Anita?  That colour appears to be out of stock online, but I'm sure I read that this range were going to be in branch too


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 10, 2012)

Yes, unfortunately they didn't have ant both times I went. My local Boots doesn't have a MO stand, so I either have to go to Kingston or Guildford, the KIngston one was out of stock twice (I did buy the gold glittery one though). I'll go to Guildford next week once the children are back at school. I'm just worried it's a limited edition set and I'll miss out. 



rockin said:


> Have you tried Boots for that nail polish, Anita?  That colour appears to be out of stock online, but I'm sure I read that this range were going to be in branch too


----------



## rockin (Apr 10, 2012)

My Debenhams orders arrived this morning.  Blue Orbit definitely seems to be the star of the show, but they all seem to swatch quite nicely on my arm.  Young Venus is not as pink as I thought it might be, but it's a very wearable pink.  I can see me wearing this on it's own, with just eyeliner,

  	I phoned MAC about my blush order, which is still showing as In Warehouse, and they told me it had been picked and would be going out tonight.  It was too late to cancel it (I panicked and ordered it from HoF the other day after all that confusion with MAC over blush availability, so they've advised me to refuse the delivery as that's the easiest way to return it and get a full refund.  I'm happy about that, as that way I know it will not be getting thrown away when it gets back to them as it will be obvious it hasn't been touched.

  	I seem to be on a bit of a winning streak.  I am still waiting for the Sleek blush I won to arrive, but this morning the Travalo atomizer I won arrived, and yesterday I won a Wonderbra on reallyree's blog.  I was puzzled to receive a bra and brief set from Gossard this morning, but on checking back on my emails, it appears this might be my 'free gift' lingerie set for signing up as one of their VIPs after I ordered some bras in their sale a while back (3 for 1).  I had replied to their email some time ago and had since forgotten about it.


----------



## charlotte366 (Apr 10, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Don't suppose anyone has a free delivery code for Models Own? I really want the Ibiza Mix Hed Kandi polish, but I don't want to pay £2.95 for delivery for just one polish and I really really don't need any more of them right now.



 	I bought this in my boots on Friday, they had quiet a few, If I am honest I really wouldn't bother. i tried it out last night over a hot pink on my toes, it was really hard to control, some strokes had loads of glitter and others had none, had to apply 4 coats to get anything reasonable looking and it still has loads of gaps, it took forever to dry as well, its ok but just too much like hard work!


----------



## charlotte366 (Apr 10, 2012)

rockin said:


> My Debenhams orders arrived this morning.  Blue Orbit definitely seems to be the star of the show, but they all seem to swatch quite nicely on my arm.  Young Venus is not as pink as I thought it might be, but it's a very wearable pink.  I can see me wearing this on it's own, with just eyeliner,
> 
> I phoned MAC about my blush order, which is still showing as In Warehouse, and they told me it had been picked and would be going out tonight.  It was too late to cancel it (I panicked and ordered it from HoF the other day after all that confusion with MAC over blush availability, so they've advised me to refuse the delivery as that's the easiest way to return it and get a full refund.  I'm happy about that, as that way I know it will not be getting thrown away when it gets back to them as it will be obvious it hasn't been touched.
> 
> I seem to be on a bit of a winning streak.  I am still waiting for the Sleek blush I won to arrive, but this morning the Travalo atomizer I won arrived, and yesterday I won a Wonderbra on reallyree's blog.  I was puzzled to receive a bra and brief set from Gossard this morning, but on checking back on my emails, it appears this might be my 'free gift' lingerie set for signing up as one of their VIPs after I ordered some bras in their sale a while back (3 for 1).  I had replied to their email some time ago and had since forgotten about it.


 
	mine too is still showing as in warehouse, i was going to go to my local counter yesterday but didn't in the end, decided it will either be ok or I won't get it and I have enough blush so it wouldn't kill me to go without, it has completely put me off from ordering mac online from mac again though, they used to be so reliable online, now i think I prefer debenhams!

  	Going to give mac till the end of the day to dispatch, if not I will be calling customer services tomorrow!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 10, 2012)

charlotte366 said:


> I bought this in my boots on Friday, they had quiet a few, If I am honest I really wouldn't bother. i tried it out last night over a hot pink on my toes, it was really hard to control, some strokes had loads of glitter and others had none, had to apply 4 coats to get anything reasonable looking and it still has loads of gaps, it took forever to dry as well, its ok but just too much like hard work!


  Thanks. I still want it though.   Well I'm glad I didn't bother with ordering from Mac, they seem pretty rubbish. I only order from them if it's an online exclusive, otherwise I order from Debenhams or HoF. Next month I'll be getting a £50 voucher from HoF and I have £30 on my Debenhams beautu card, so why bother with Mac?


----------



## charlotte366 (Apr 10, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> charlotte366 said:
> 
> 
> > I bought this in my boots on Friday, they had quiet a few, If I am honest I really wouldn't bother. i tried it out last night over a hot pink on my toes, it was really hard to control, some strokes had loads of glitter and others had none, had to apply 4 coats to get anything reasonable looking and it still has loads of gaps, it took forever to dry as well, its ok but just too much like hard work!
> ...


  I have stopped following mac as closely and completely missed debenhams putting up the blushes, my own fault!  Blushes are my thing and i couldn't decide if i needed them till it was too late to order from debenhams! Definately prefer debs customer service and delivery. My mac order has finally been dispatched this evening with a tracking number, fingers crossed it arrives tomorrow !


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 11, 2012)

Hope my order comes today with Young Venus and the Bobbi Brown eyeshadows. A nice package makes the day feel less dull when I'm stuck at home with 3 children and the constant sounds of Harry Potter, Horrible Histories and Moshi Monsters.


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 11, 2012)

So sorry to hear you're all having trouble with your MAC orders from Tres Cheek.

  	My order was made the other day, dispatched yesterday and already out for delivery today so I'll let you all know if everything arrives as it should.  Hopefully you get your items though!

  	Randomly last night after getting into bed I felt nauseous and started throwing up... upon looking in the mirror my clear skin was blotchy all over.  It looks like a major break out/rash all over my face.. it's even on my eye lids.  I've never seen anything like it on my skin before.  The weird thing is it doesn't..FEEL bumpy all over, if that makes sense?  Even though it definitely looks like spots everywhere it's only a couple places feel raised and the rest just look like it should be.  Has anyone ever had this happen to them before?

  	The only thing I tried last night that I've not used before is my new eye cream - but I didn't put it all over my face and this ... whatever it is is EVERYWHERE.  Everything else though I've used before.  I'm really nervous.  :/


----------



## rockin (Apr 11, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Hope my order comes today with Young Venus and the Bobbi Brown eyeshadows. A nice package makes the day feel less dull when I'm stuck at home with 3 children and the constant sounds of Harry Potter, Horrible Histories and Moshi Monsters.



 	Harry Potter I wouldn't mind so much, but I have to listen to constant Pokemon, Japanese songs with high-pitched electronically created voices (it's called vocaloid, apparently - for an example look up "Hatsune Miku" on Youtube if you can bear it) and the latest crazes on Youtube.  Then I've got my son trying to play these songs by ear on a small electronic keyboard - bear in mind he's not really musically inclined :/  Oh, and my daughter "sings" along to the Japanese music!

  	Oh to be able to watch a film or put a record on

  	Yodel have already been with my MAC package, which I have refused delivery of as per MAC's instructions.  The 2 blushes arrived in a slim-looking black shiny bubble envelope, so not very well protected.  I hope everyone else gets their orders today


----------



## rockin (Apr 11, 2012)

PeachTwist said:


> So sorry to hear you're all having trouble with your MAC orders from Tres Cheek.
> 
> My order was made the other day, dispatched yesterday and already out for delivery today so I'll let you all know if everything arrives as it should.  Hopefully you get your items though!
> 
> ...



 	Oh no, I hope it's nothing serious.  That doesn't sound good at all 

  	I'm guessing your MAC order was placed after the 'technical error' was noticed due to the phone calls they received, which would explain why your order has gone smoothly.  I hope it arrives today and helps to cheer you up


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 11, 2012)

Oh yes, that sounds fun too. I don't mind Harry Potter too much, but my eldest has watched every episode about 3 times since she got the box set for Christmas and started reading all the books. She is the right age for it (she's coming up 11 in July), but those films are very long and the other two get bored and either hog the computers (although luckily we have 3 plus my phone) or start fighting. Oh the joys of the holidays. 

  	My package has just arrived, but I haven't opened it yet, off to do it now. 



rockin said:


> Harry Potter I wouldn't mind so much, but I have to listen to constant Pokemon, Japanese songs with high-pitched electronically created voices (it's called vocaloid, apparently - for an example look up "Hatsune Miku" on Youtube if you can bear it) and the latest crazes on Youtube.  Then I've got my son trying to play these songs by ear on a small electronic keyboard - bear in mind he's not really musically inclined :/  Oh, and my daughter "sings" along to the Japanese music!
> 
> Oh to be able to watch a film or put a record on
> 
> Yodel have already been with my MAC package, which I have refused delivery of as per MAC's instructions.  The 2 blushes arrived in a slim-looking black shiny bubble envelope, so not very well protected.  I hope everyone else gets their orders today


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 11, 2012)

rockin said:


> Oh no, I hope it's nothing serious.  That doesn't sound good at all
> 
> I'm guessing your MAC order was placed after the 'technical error' was noticed due to the phone calls they received, which would explain why your order has gone smoothly.  I hope it arrives today and helps to cheer you up



 	Thanks, me too.

  	I've narrowed it down to either being the eye cream, or I just over cleaned it last night.  I figure if it was the new bed my entire body would be having issues right now, which it isn't.. and I did use a lot of stuff last night. I used a face mask and then cleansed, toned and moisturised so I may have just stripped it so much it's reacted.  Either way, I'm gonna just see how it goes.  Once it clears up I'll use the eye cream again and if it happens I know the culprit.

  	Ahhh @ that.  Yes I suppose that would make sense.  I definitely had been checking the MAC website though and there was never any "Out of Stock" so it seems odd for them to tell people that.  Thanks though, I hope it does too.  

  	Glad yours has and you've refused it - at least it shouldn't get thrown out as you haven't touched it, right?


----------



## rockin (Apr 11, 2012)

PeachTwist said:


> Thanks, me too.
> 
> I've narrowed it down to either being the eye cream, or I just over cleaned it last night.  I figure if it was the new bed my entire body would be having issues right now, which it isn't.. and I did use a lot of stuff last night. I used a face mask and then cleansed, toned and moisturised so I may have just stripped it so much it's reacted.  Either way, I'm gonna just see how it goes.  Once it clears up I'll use the eye cream again and if it happens I know the culprit.
> 
> ...


	It does sound like you might have over-cleansed it. 

  	Yes, by refusing the delivery rather than accepting and returning it, I figured that the blushes would be saved from being thrown out.


----------



## toobusytostitch (Apr 11, 2012)

Lol - between my five we get the Pokemon variations, Harry Potter AND the current favourite - Princess Diaries!  And my ten-year-old loves to play the Professor Layton music on YouTube as loud as he can get away with!  And singing along...


----------



## rockin (Apr 11, 2012)

I think we could all do with getting some ear defenders LOL


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 11, 2012)

Five? Oh my. I "only" have three and that's bad enough.



toobusytostitch said:


> Lol - between my five we get the Pokemon variations, Harry Potter AND the current favourite - Princess Diaries!  And my ten-year-old loves to play the Professor Layton music on YouTube as loud as he can get away with!  And singing along...


----------



## toobusytostitch (Apr 11, 2012)

But I do feel a bit better, as dh was off work yesterday and I managed to sneak out to Epsom (to pay in cheques...) and quickly browse a few shops!  Managed to pick up the things I want from Estee Lauder new release in HOF - the eyeshadow palette, the Illuminating Powder Gelee, the double ended kohl pencil AND the lip gloss!!  They're as lovely as I'd hoped   Apparently they are exclusive to HOF atm.  Then, walking past Superdrug, I just happened to go in and find a few of the new Sleek 'Ooh La La' eye pencils - they seem to be great too!  Then I got back to my two Debenhams orders on the doorstep - somehow DH hadn't heard the doorbell - probably all the sound effects   Lucky really, as that wouldn't have gone down too well! Viv x


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 11, 2012)

You sound so much like me, lol! I was just saying that on Saturday when my two Debenhams orders came, dh was out food shopping (my car wouldn't start), so he didn't see them arrive! 

  	Ooh I want the Estee Lauder palette and powder, but I can't see it online, so have to hope HoF still has them in stock when I go to Guildford sometime next week. I also want to check out the new Sleek eye pencils.

  	I've been trying to photograph and swatch the ED shadows and skinfinishes plus the blushes for my blog, but keep getting called downstairs all the time. I do like the shadows a lot, but they are so similar to the Barbara Daly ones, so if you like these, check those out, because they are half price of the Mac ones!



toobusytostitch said:


> But I do feel a bit better, as dh was off work yesterday and I managed to sneak out to Epsom (to pay in cheques...) and quickly browse a few shops!  Managed to pick up the things I want from Estee Lauder new release in HOF - the eyeshadow palette, the Illuminating Powder Gelee, the double ended kohl pencil AND the lip gloss!!  They're as lovely as I'd hoped   Apparently they are exclusive to HOF atm.  Then, walking past Superdrug, I just happened to go in and find a few of the new Sleek 'Ooh La La' eye pencils - they seem to be great too!  Then I got back to my two Debenhams orders on the doorstep - somehow DH hadn't heard the doorbell - probably all the sound effects   Lucky really, as that wouldn't have gone down too well! Viv x


----------



## toobusytostitch (Apr 11, 2012)

Lol!  I have been known to say that an order is just underwear for the kids if a large parcel from Debenhams arrives when I'm at work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .  Funny that he's never spotted that the kids underwear usually comes from Next in separate packages....


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 11, 2012)

I fell asleep and woke up to my package here.

  	Immortal Flower is SO pale.  I'm really surprised by it.  Looks like it'd need a lot of layering.  Pink Tea is pretty though.  I kind of want more, lol.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 11, 2012)

I agree, I was surprised about Immortal Flower. I actually think Pink Tea looks a bit pale too. I still haven't swatched any of them... ugh.



PeachTwist said:


> I fell asleep and woke up to my package here.
> 
> Immortal Flower is SO pale.  I'm really surprised by it.  Looks like it'd need a lot of layering.  Pink Tea is pretty though.  I kind of want more, lol.


----------



## Alisha1 (Apr 11, 2012)

Both where instock last week, as soon as I was going to log on to post here they had sold out, no surprise there but probably most likely due to the fact the Estee Lauder only made a limited quantity of each. I think I might purchase the highlighter when Debenhams receive the collection but I'll try to resist!


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 11, 2012)

Pink Tea is actually quite pale too.  I lightly swatched when I woke up half asleep.  I had to layer THREE times to get colour on my hand... I'm only roughly NC15.. I'm kinda... I dunno.  Slightly disappointed?

  	At the same time though, I bought Fleur Power ages ago because it's so gorgeous - I still haven't managed to use it without looking insanely bright.. so I suppose I'd rather add layers than be trying to remove it.



Alisha1 said:


> Both where instock last week, as soon as I was going to log on to post here they had sold out, no surprise there but probably most likely due to the fact the Estee Lauder only made a limited quantity of each. I think I might purchase the highlighter when Debenhams receive the collection but I'll try to resist!


----------



## rockin (Apr 11, 2012)

Alisha1 said:


> Both where instock last week, as soon as I was going to log on to post here they had sold out, no surprise there but probably most likely due to the fact the Estee Lauder only made a limited quantity of each. I think I might purchase the highlighter when Debenhams receive the collection but I'll try to resist!


 
  	Have you seen what happened to gossmakeupartist with his Clarisonic?  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bHST22gqS4o


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 11, 2012)

I hate these extremely limited editions. I only just heard HoF had them exclusively and they're sold out already. What is the point of that??? Oh well, I'll get them from Debenhams.



Alisha1 said:


> *Both where instock last week, as soon as I was going to log on to post here they had sold out, no surprise there but probably most likely due to the fact the Estee Lauder only made a limited quantity of each.* I think I might purchase the highlighter when Debenhams receive the collection but I'll try to resist!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 11, 2012)

Hmm, well I guess I won't bother with buying the deep pore cleansing brush head then.



rockin said:


> Have you seen what happened to gossmakeupartist with his Clarisonic?  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bHST22gqS4o


----------



## Mac-Guy (Apr 11, 2012)

rockin said:


> Have you seen what happened to gossmakeupartist with his Clarisonic?  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bHST22gqS4o



 	I'm sorry, but I don't think the brush head has anything to do with his acne. If I remember correctly, he had acne breakouts before (unrelated to the Clarisonic). It might simply be a coincidence that he experienced another break out while use another brush head. The only difference between the regular brush head and the deep cleansing one is an extra layer of bristles.


----------



## Alisha1 (Apr 11, 2012)

I know me too, when I saw the EL Gelee Eyeshadow quad there was 2 left both of which sold out by the time I was about to post the link on here.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 12, 2012)

Just a quick heads up before i start working but i have just posted loads of new colour stories up   and i used the deep pore brush head and have been fine with it! i am now using the acne brush head. plus i have sensitive skin and react to anything usually... weird


----------



## charlotte366 (Apr 12, 2012)

isn't happy with mac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	My Mac order with my 3 blushes from arrived yesterday, I tracked it whilst at work and it said it had been signed forr, whoop, my parents were home so fine.

  	However when I got in I found that my parents had been out over lunch time/early afternoon and that the yodel man must have signed for it himself and left it on the doorstep.

  	We had a big rain storm yesterday and the cardbox/packaging was so wet/soaked it disintergrated when my parents tried to pick it up, all the boxes are damaged and water has got inside the immortmal flower and lovecloud blushes.

  	I rung MAC customer services this morning and they basically said its not their problem as the order had been signed for, even though it was signed for by yodel man!

  	I think that this is the final straw for me, will be ordering any mac from debenhams now.

  	I am just soo annoyed!


----------



## Alisha1 (Apr 12, 2012)

charlotte366 said:


> isn't happy with mac
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	That sounds horrible I can't believe MAC didn't do anything! If I was you I'd just ring MAC CS again and hopefully you will speak to someone that will help with a replacement. I've dealt with MAC CS before and they have always been very helpful so you might have been unlucky and spoken to someone who just wasn't bothered. Definitely try ringing again, hope everything get sorted!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 12, 2012)

It is bloody well their problem because you ordered from them, not Yodel, so it's their responsibility to sort it out and send you a replacement. Then they can go to Yodel and sort it out between themselves. I agree, phone back and ask for the manager if you have to, that always helps! 



charlotte366 said:


> isn't happy with mac
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 12, 2012)

Seriously?  I am shocked and AMAZED at this.  That is absolutely unfreakingbelievable.  I had this happen a lot at my old house with DHL and Yodel - which I didn't mind if I didn't hear the door because we had a front porch they would always leave it in, however at this house it faces the main road and no where to hide it.

  	You have to call them back and speak to someone else and if they don't want to co-operate ask to speak to a manager and threaten to call Trading Standards if you have to.  Completely disgusted by that.  I'd also make sure they're aware this delivery driver forged your signature, which if I'm correct happens to be a crime, right? Lol

  	I had a package from M&S go missing because of something like this - I'd received a gift card and ordered a new camera and the guy signed it himself, left it on the door step on a main road and it vanished.  CS checked and sure enough he'd taken photos of where he left it - wide open for anyone to see and take and I was immediately issued a refund.

  	I'm really amazed at how many people seem to have issues ordering from MAC - touch wood - I've never experienced anything like this. I always order from them because I receive the order usually next day and I'm impatient and hate waiting for Debenhams to get here.



charlotte366 said:


> isn't happy with mac
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Alisha1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Me too I really like the MAC delivery service though I loved it before when they used to send parcels even faster - most times the next day. The only thing I dislike is that they don't ship on weekends but as new collections come out online on Tuesdays it doesn't matter too much. 

  	EDIT: Lou thanks soo much for posting the upcoming collections - I'm going to have a hard time trying not to purchase anything from those...and yay Mean & Green n/p is back! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was obsessed with this polish for aages and hated that I never purchased it on release day but I was MAC newbie and had no clue how fast thing sell out!


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 12, 2012)

Alisha1 said:


> *Me too I really like the MAC delivery service though I loved it before when they used to send parcels even faster - most times the next day. The only thing I dislike is that they don't ship on weekends but as new collections come out online on Tuesdays it doesn't matter too much. *
> EDIT: Lou thanks soo much for posting the upcoming collections - I'm going to have a hard time trying not to purchase anything from those...and yay Mean & Green n/p is back!
> 
> 
> ...



 	Yep!  I tend to usually order at night after they've sent orders out for the day so I usually get it in 2 days.  Anytime I've ordered early enough though I've always had it next day.  I ordered from Debenhams once and it took about 5 days.  I was going mental by the end of it, "I WANT MY STUFF!" haha.  Shame, because I'd love to get the points from them - I'm just too impatient.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm guessing the Tour de fabulous lipglasses aren't selling well as I've just got an e-mail from Mac promoting them. Told you Mac, too many collections at once!   I am so bored, Monday can't come soon enough. The holidays are fun for the children, but less so for the parents.


----------



## rockin (Apr 13, 2012)

LOL, I just got the Tour de Fabulous email too, and thought the same as you!


----------



## charlotte366 (Apr 13, 2012)

I spoke to MAC again to day and asked to speak to a manager straight away, I explained what had happened and the response I got yesterday from Customer Services.
  	She was really nice and apologised profusely. End of a long story, they are resending me all 3 blushes again, even though only 2 were damaged.

  	It redeems the situation nicely but it will make me think twice about ordering from mac and having it delievered to my home, I might try and get it delivered to work in future!

  	Anyone tried the new sleek pencils yet?


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 13, 2012)

That's better! Glad you've managed to sort it out with Mac.

  	I'm stuck at home this week (Easter holidays), but planning on going shopping next week, so I can check out the Sleek liners and hopefully also buy the Models Own Hed Kandi Ibiza Mix nail polish.



charlotte366 said:


> I spoke to MAC again to day and asked to speak to a manager straight away, I explained what had happened and the response I got yesterday from Customer Services.
> She was really nice and apologised profusely. End of a long story, they are resending me all 3 blushes again, even though only 2 were damaged.
> 
> It redeems the situation nicely but it will make me think twice about ordering from mac and having it delievered to my home, I might try and get it delivered to work in future!
> ...


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 13, 2012)

Have any of you ladies bought from Inglot before?

  	I'm looking at making a 20-pan purchase.  The thing is, I counted last night and they have 215 shadows to choose from (the square ones) ... that's pretty damn difficult to narrow it down to just 20, lol.

  	I was thinking of getting the 20 Rainbow ones, but they're ALL matte which I don't really want.

  	How does someone decide?!


----------



## Alisha1 (Apr 13, 2012)

charlotte366 said:


> I spoke to MAC again to day and asked to speak to a manager straight away, I explained what had happened and the response I got yesterday from Customer Services.
> She was really nice and apologised profusely. End of a long story, they are resending me all 3 blushes again, even though only 2 were damaged.
> 
> It redeems the situation nicely but it will make me think twice about ordering from mac and having it delievered to my home, I might try and get it delivered to work in future!
> ...


	That's great that they sorted it all out for you! I wouldn't give up on ordering from MAC yet I think their customer services is the best I've dealt with, well the Estee Lauder companies customer service in general is great imo


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 13, 2012)

Just had an e-mail about the Nars summer collection. I really like the eyeshadow duo, but not sure I want to get anything else and the free shipping starts at £30, so I'd better wait for it to hit the other websites.


----------



## anita22 (Apr 13, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Just had an e-mail about the Nars summer collection. I really like the eyeshadow duo, but not sure I want to get anything else and the free shipping starts at £30, so I'd better wait for it to hit the other websites.


	The duo looks gorgeous... I was keen on Liberte blush as well until I saw swatches and realised just how bright it is! I do want to order Laguna bronzer at some point, so maybe will do a combined order. (Feel guilty though, as I bought Rouge Coco Shine in Boy yesterday on my way home from work as an impulse purchase, I needed a bit of a mid week pick me up!)


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 13, 2012)

I know the feeling, I've just ordered a Shiseido lipstick based on Temptalia's swatches. It's so pretty and I don't have anything like it, so I had to get it. I don't own anything from Shiseido, hope it's not the start of a new obsession.



anita22 said:


> The duo looks gorgeous... I was keen on Liberte blush as well until I saw swatches and realised just how bright it is! I do want to order Laguna bronzer at some point, so maybe will do a combined order. (Feel guilty though, as I bought Rouge Coco Shine in Boy yesterday on my way home from work as an impulse purchase, *I needed a bit of a mid week pick me up*!)


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 14, 2012)

how is everybody? i hope everybody has enjoyed the easter holidays (even though those with kids are happy they are going back to school! hee hee!)

  	finally mac sent out my immortal flower blush after another phone call to them. the guy said that the lady made a mistake because he could see it hadn't been sent out seperately! so after so many of us having issues i am now no longer going to order from them. debenhams can take my money and i will get my beauty points. quite frankly it is not worth the stress and hassle ordering from mac directly anymore!


----------



## anita22 (Apr 14, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> I know the feeling, I've just ordered a Shiseido lipstick based on Temptalia's swatches. It's so pretty and I don't have anything like it, so I had to get it. I don't own anything from Shiseido, hope it's not the start of a new obsession.


 
	I love Temptalia's swatches... Let us know how you like the Shiseido lipstick, I've never used Shiseido much either, would love to hear how you find it!


----------



## anita22 (Apr 14, 2012)

LMD84 said:


> how is everybody? i hope everybody has enjoyed the easter holidays (even though those with kids are happy they are going back to school! hee hee!)
> 
> finally mac sent out my immortal flower blush after another phone call to them. the guy said that the lady made a mistake because he could see it hadn't been sent out seperately! so after so many of us having issues i am now no longer going to order from them. debenhams can take my money and i will get my beauty points. quite frankly it is not worth the stress and hassle ordering from mac directly anymore!


	Oh no, sounds like a right old pain in the ass. I have been having similar problems with Lookfantastic, I ordered a ton of products right after I moved to the Netherlands (a load of haircare products, Becca Beach tint, some Xen Tan products), the parcel never showed and after 3 weeks I still don't know if they plan on re-sending or refunding it. As I was running out of my haircare products I just ended up buying things in a salon here, at crazy Dutch prices. Gah. I usually love ordering online as it saves time and money, but when it goes wrong it's so frustrating.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 14, 2012)

Will do. I'll pick it up next week, probably on Tuesday.



anita22 said:


> I love Temptalia's swatches... Let us know how you like the Shiseido lipstick, I've never used Shiseido much either, would love to hear how you find it!


----------



## Alisha1 (Apr 14, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Just had an e-mail about the Nars summer collection. I really like the eyeshadow duo, but not sure I want to get anything else and the free shipping starts at £30, so I'd better wait for it to hit the other websites.


	I received an email from them too I want nearly all the lip products but I still haven't purchased the things I wanted from the NARS winter and and spring collections!


----------



## sosdrielle (Apr 14, 2012)

PeachTwist said:


> Have any of you ladies bought from Inglot before?
> 
> I'm looking at making a 20-pan purchase.  The thing is, I counted last night and they have 215 shadows to choose from (the square ones) ... that's pretty damn difficult to narrow it down to just 20, lol.
> 
> ...


	The rainbow ones don't really interest me, I dunno, they just seem kinda gimmicky and the different strips look so narrow. I've only ever bought from them in store, but I found going in there with particular colours in mind helped me. I didn't want a 10 pan palette with eyeshadows in every single type of colour they do. My first one yellows, reds and oranges. I had particular looks in mind for each of my palettes, (I only have 3 10-pans). The colour choice is so vast, I find it much too easy to get overwhelmed unless I go in there with specifics in mind and try and stick to them.That probably doesn't help you much! Their shadows are really exceptional, so enjoy them!


----------



## anita22 (Apr 14, 2012)

PeachTwist said:


> Have any of you ladies bought from Inglot before?
> 
> I'm looking at making a 20-pan purchase.  The thing is, I counted last night and they have 215 shadows to choose from (the square ones) ... that's pretty damn difficult to narrow it down to just 20, lol.
> 
> ...



 	Are you buying online or instore? I found it much easier to choose my Inglot shadows in the store. Although you have lots of colours to choose from, there are lots of different finishes as well. Personally I dislike the ones that have a glittery finish, so that already helped me to narrow it down. I also found it easier being able to play with them in person as I could make sure that all the colours in the palette worked together well.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 14, 2012)

I never got around to getting anything from the spring collection, I swatched them all, but decided not to get them. I will definitely pick up the eyeshadow duo though as it's so me, I love purples and blues and I love it that they're both shimmery, I'm not a big afn of mattes and often Nars duos have one matte shade.



Alisha1 said:


> I received an email from them too I want nearly all the lip products but I still haven't purchased the things I wanted from the NARS winter and and spring collections!


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm unfortunately going to have to buy online - there isn't a store local to me.  I think the only one is in London and I'm up near Scotland so it's just not possible to do so.

  	My problem is I'm wanting colour and neutrals, which is the issue.  I can't decide which to go for first, and which finishes.  I'm using swatches online to guess which unfortunately makes it even more difficult because I can't see or feel the colour/texture myself.



anita22 said:


> Are you buying online or instore? I found it much easier to choose my Inglot shadows in the store. Although you have lots of colours to choose from, there are lots of different finishes as well. Personally I dislike the ones that have a glittery finish, so that already helped me to narrow it down. I also found it easier being able to play with them in person as I could make sure that all the colours in the palette worked together well.




  	On another note:  I did some more damage at MAC today.  I went to the Metro in Gateshead which is the closest place that has a MAC store/counter near me (over an hour away) so I got to see and play for the first time.   I picked up the Colour Added Quad from Shop/Cook - I have all 3 now.  I picked up Woo Me Kissable Lip Colour from the same collection, then picked up an MSFN, Pro Eye Makeup Remover, Syrup and Viva Glam Nicki l/s's.  I'm happy.    Syrup is such a gorgeous colour, looks like I could use it every day.


----------



## Alisha1 (Apr 14, 2012)

PeachTwist said:


> On another note:  I did some more damage at MAC today.  I went to the Metro in Gateshead which is the closest place that has a MAC store/counter near me (over an hour away) so I got to see and play for the first time.   I picked up the Colour Added Quad from Shop/Cook - I have all 3 now.  I picked up Woo Me Kissable Lip Colour from the same collection, then picked up an MSFN, Pro Eye Makeup Remover, Syrup and Viva Glam Nicki l/s's.  I'm happy.    Syrup is such a gorgeous colour, looks like I could use it every day.



 	Hope you enjoy your goodies hun, I've been meaning to pick up Syrup for a while now amoungst other perm lippies! I really want See Sheer, Cockney, Ravishing and Morange but I doubt I'll ever get around to buying them!


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 15, 2012)

Yesterday when I was talking to the girl at MAC, I'd said how I'd love to work there.  Should I take it as a good sign that she told me I should drop off my CV as I'd definitely stand a chance at getting hired?  If it wasn't over an hour away - I'd do it.



Alisha1 said:


> *Hope you enjoy your goodies hun, I've been meaning to pick up Syrup for a while now amoungst other perm lippies! I really want See Sheer, Cockney, Ravishing and Morange but I doubt I'll ever get around to buying them! *



 	I have too.  When I returned items a couple years ago (foundation that didn't match after one of their SA's said it would) I asked for Syrup to be one of the items exchanged, the lady told me it was d/c'd and shouldn't be on the website so I just gave up... sure enough - it isn't d/c'd at all.  -_-


----------



## Alisha1 (Apr 15, 2012)

PeachTwist said:


> I have too.  When I returned items a couple years ago (foundation that didn't match after one of their SA's said it would) I asked for Syrup to be one of the items exchanged, the lady told me it was d/c'd and shouldn't be on the website so I just gave up... sure enough - it isn't d/c'd at all.  -_-


	It's a shop the store is an hour away from you - that would be a fun job what with getting to to work with MAC!

  	I was told the same thing about Capricious but it's still on the website :/


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 15, 2012)

Alisha1 said:


> It's a shop the store is an hour away from you - that would be a fun job what with getting to to work with MAC!
> I was told the same thing about Capricious but it's still on the website :/



 	It would, but at the same time the train there and back daily would cost quite a bit unfortunately.  I may attempt it anyway though.

  	Yeah the girl I spoke to at the time said she'd have it removed but never did - it's still up there so I don't understand it at all. :/


----------



## rockin (Apr 15, 2012)

I have Syrup.  It's a perfect every day colour for me - a MLBB colour.  I wouldn't have thought to buy it if it weren't for one of the makeup 'gurus' on Youtube raving about it, but I'm glad I did.


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 15, 2012)

Oh good!  I was looking for a MLBB colour or just an every day thing I can wear with anything.. it seems like it'll be perfect for it.



rockin said:


> I have Syrup.  It's a perfect every day colour for me - a MLBB colour.  I wouldn't have thought to buy it if it weren't for one of the makeup 'gurus' on Youtube raving about it, but I'm glad I did.




  	Was anyone here into MAC in 2007 for the In 3D collection?  I'm really wanting one of the "Lipglass Pencils" that came out then, which I know is impossible to get now but was hoping someone may have it and would be able to tell me if there is a dupe for it?  I believe it was called "Neutral Zone" ?


----------



## toobusytostitch (Apr 16, 2012)

My Yodel delivery man does this ALL the time, signing for things and then leaving on the front step in full view of anyone passing - and once he actually threw a parcel over our (quite high) back gate - fortunately nothing was damaged.  He also makes these really snide remarks when he DOES find me in, about 'some little ladies been shopping again' - aaagh, he really freaks me out, and now I order from Debenhams wherever possible, or else from Boots or HOF where they do a Click and Collect sort of thing.

  	Viv x


charlotte366 said:


> isn't happy with mac
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 16, 2012)

Ugh, that's creepy.  I hate delivery people and postmen, which is a bit awkward as I do a lot of online shopping, lol.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 16, 2012)

Yay, I've just managed to snap up the last Estee Lauder illuminating gelee powder from HoF, will be picking it up tomorrow. Hoping they'll have the eyeshadow quint at the counter too, I really want it.


----------



## anita22 (Apr 16, 2012)

I just have everything sent to work. My former colleagues must have realised how much I love online shopping, because when I left my job in the UK they gave me gift vouchers for Amazon and ASOS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	It's either that or have things sent to my house, but as hubby is at home most days, he might cotton on to exactly how much makeup I buy


----------



## lovesongx (Apr 16, 2012)

PeachTwist said:


> *I'm unfortunately going to have to buy online - there isn't a store local to me.  I think the only one is in London and I'm up near Scotland so it's just not possible to do so.*
> 
> My problem is I'm wanting colour and neutrals, which is the issue.  I can't decide which to go for first, and which finishes.  I'm using swatches online to guess which unfortunately makes it even more difficult because I can't see or feel the colour/texture myself.


  	Not sure if you're close to Aberdeen at all, but there is an Inglot store there! The address is: 6 Market Street, Union Square


----------



## nazia (Apr 16, 2012)

Ladies, I know I do this a lot but could you tell me what MAC Collections we're expecting next month and even the following month? I'm trying to figure out what I want and if my money will stretch that far!

  	Thank you in advance =)


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 16, 2012)

lovesongx said:


> Not sure if you're close to Aberdeen at all, but there is an Inglot store there! The address is: 6 Market Street, Union Square



 	Thanks! That's still unfortunately a bit far for me - at least 3-4hrs journey by train.  I wish I could justify the £100 price ticket to London to go take a look.  I guess I'll have no choice but to just order online or wait.  :/


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 17, 2012)

Whoop!

  	The IKEA men have been and delivered my MALM and ALEX units.  Happy!   Can't wait till they're put together!


----------



## rockin (Apr 17, 2012)

PeachTwist said:


> Whoop!
> 
> The IKEA men have been and delivered my MALM and ALEX units.  Happy!   Can't wait till they're put together!



 	We don't have an IKEA near us, so I've never seen these things in person, but I've read so many people saying how brillian they are.


  	I don't think the MAC Softsacs are selling very well - I've just had an email from MAC about them lol.  They don't look anything special, though.


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 17, 2012)

rockin said:


> I don't think the MAC Softsacs are selling very well - I've just had an email from MAC about them lol.  They don't look anything special, though.


	We don't either - I had to blindly order online.  Thankfully they have the measurements so it should all fit okay.  I'll get them put up today and hopefully everything will look how I expected 

  	Lol - I'm getting a lot of e-mails from MAC lately about their stuff that's been out a while.  Tbh, it serves them right for releasing so much all the time.


----------



## toobusytostitch (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks for the idea - I asked at work, and they said it's fine to have things delivered there   Saves the creepy delivery guy AND DH seeing what I get 

  	Viv x


anita22 said:


> I just have everything sent to work. My former colleagues must have realised how much I love online shopping, because when I left my job in the UK they gave me gift vouchers for Amazon and ASOS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Alisha1 (Apr 17, 2012)

PeachTwist said:


> Whoop!
> 
> The IKEA men have been and delivered my MALM and ALEX units.  Happy!   Can't wait till they're put together!


  	I have the Ikea Alex storage unit and I do really like it, the Ikea store is far from us but I went to see all the storage units in person and I think the Alex just looks more sleek than the others I saw but the Alex cost about £50-60 so I definitely don't like the price!


----------



## Alisha1 (Apr 17, 2012)

nazia said:


> Ladies, I know I do this a lot but could you tell me what MAC Collections we're expecting next month and even the following month? I'm trying to figure out what I want and if my money will stretch that far!
> 
> Thank you in advance =)


	I know we will be getting MAC Hey Sailor and So Reel/Reel Sexy

  	I'm not sure about Fashion Sets and the Ruffian collection but I believe the latter will be released in June


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 18, 2012)

I had a really busy day yesterday, so didn't make it on here. I went to Guildford and picked up the Shiseido lipstick and EL summer powder, but unfortunately they didn't have the eyeshadow palette. Oh well, I'll get it form Debenhams later. I also couldn't find the Models Own Ibiza Mix polish.  Wanted to test out the new Sleek liners, but they had no testers, so didn't get those either. I was actually doing so well not buying anything until I went to Topshop and picked up 4 nail polishes and two eyeliners, and then went to TKMaxx and found these cool Nails Inc polish sets: 3 for £11.99 and 4 for £14.99. Really funky colours as well.  I also found a bit of a weird Color Club set which was reduced to £3 because it only had 5 polishes, but they weren't even from the same set, one was from the Mistletoe one which I already have, but there were 2 other glitter ones and a flakie one which is really gorgeous, it's called Covered In Diamonds which is again from an entirely different set. Plus there was a base/top coat. Weird. I've applied the flakie on top of No 7 Vivid Violet and it's so pretty, I'll post pictures later.

  	I have a rotten sore throat and feel really yuck today, but need to go to Tesco sadly.  The weather's been really weird lately, we had a massive hailstorm/snowstorm on Thursday, big rainstorm yesterday, and we keep getting these awesome double rainbows! I took this photo yesterday.


----------



## rockin (Apr 18, 2012)

Love the double rainbow 


  	New Sleek palettes coming in May http://www.fashionmonitor.com/News/BdQ/Sleek-MakeUP-launches-ultra-matte-eyeshadow-palettes


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 18, 2012)

It was even better in real life. But if you click on the picture and enlarge it, you can actually see where it touches the ground!

  	I don't like mattes, so I'm safe then.  Actually I'm a bit over Sleek palettes now, I have so many of them and so many are brights, I don't know what to do with them.



rockin said:


> Love the double rainbow
> 
> 
> New Sleek palettes coming in May http://www.fashionmonitor.com/News/BdQ/Sleek-MakeUP-launches-ultra-matte-eyeshadow-palettes


----------



## rockin (Apr 18, 2012)

My kids found a song on YouTube about a "double rainbow all the way across the sky" some time ago, and I have heard it almost daily since then, sometimes many times a day.  I'd rather see one than hear someone sing about one any day


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 18, 2012)

I agree completely.  The price of it isn't attractive at all but I really do love how the Alex and Malm look beside each other.  Absolutely beautiful.  I've filled all but 3 drawers so still have some growing room thankfully!  I think if I run out I'll get the mini Alex's which are 5 drawers instead of another 9 one and see if I can fit it under the Malm.


----------



## Alisha1 (Apr 18, 2012)

PeachTwist said:


> I agree completely.  The price of it isn't attractive at all but I really do love how the Alex and Malm look beside each other.  Absolutely beautiful.  I've filled all but 3 drawers so still have some growing room thankfully!  I think if I run out I'll get the mini Alex's which are 5 drawers instead of another 9 one and see if I can fit it under the Malm.


	I have the smaller Alex (5 drawer one) and I've only filled two up with makeup! One drawer has my jewellery and the other two drawers hold miscellaneous stuff. Most of my makeup is on top of my Alex drawer in Muji drawers but I don't like having it out anymore and I need to find another way to store it :/


----------



## nazia (Apr 18, 2012)

Alisha1 said:


> I know we will be getting MAC Hey Sailor and So Reel/Reel Sexy
> I'm not sure about Fashion Sets and the Ruffian collection but I believe the latter will be released in June


	Thank you hun =)

  	Hmm...so many pretty things being released and not enough money! So far I've managed to figure out that I want 1, 2 or 3 items from all of these summer collections!:

  	- MAC Hey Sailor! 5/6 items!
  	- MAC Reel Sexy 1 Cremesheen Gloss
  	- Giorgio Armani 2 ETKI
  	- Chanel 1 Eyeliner
  	- Dior 3 items
  	- NARS 3 items
  	- YSL 2 palettes
  	- Paul and Joe 1 lipgloss....

  	...I need to cull some items methinks!

  	Oh and I forgot to add that I have the opportunity to purchase some Addiction (gorgeous Japanese brand) at retail price as opposed to stupidly marked up prices...so of course I have to get 4 of those e/s!

  	Why do they make makeup so pretty?!


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 18, 2012)

Well see now you're making me feel like I have loads, haha... especially as my Malm drawer is full too.  My Alex isn't technically all make-up though.  It's nail polish, palettes, hair stuff/electricals, lush stuff, extra cotton pads, tools etc.  So technically I don't have tons, haha.

  	Yeah I don't like having all mine out at all.  I like it nicely put away - hopefully you'll think of something you like.




Alisha1 said:


> I have the smaller Alex (5 drawer one) and I've only filled two up with makeup! One drawer has my jewellery and the other two drawers hold miscellaneous stuff. Most of my makeup is on top of my Alex drawer in Muji drawers but I don't like having it out anymore and I need to find another way to store it :/


 
  	I'm STILL having issues with my eyes creasing and I can't figure it out.  TFSI & UDPP.  I guess I'm gonna have to splurge and try the NARS one soon.  I'm so annoyed with it, though.  I really wish I could get it to stop. :/  I do however seem to have - touch wood - gotten my face under control slightly with a new primer I'm trying.  Have to try it a few more times though to be sure.


----------



## Alisha1 (Apr 18, 2012)

Yep I'm going to free up sometime and clean through my stash one day! 

  	I wore an eyeshadow today and after a few hours it creased with no base :/ UDPP works for me the best but I would recommend trying out the NARS primer at the counter first if you are near one just to see if it works as it is quite pricey!


----------



## nazia (Apr 20, 2012)

Alisha1 said:


> I was just making a list of everything I want from the summer collections also!
> 
> So far I want
> 3 items from NARs
> ...


  	 Summer collections are just lovely aren't they? Thankfully I'm not a huge bronzer fan so I can skip those but otherwise...so.many.pretty.colours!


----------



## Alisha1 (Apr 20, 2012)

nazia said:


> *Summer collections are just lovely aren't they?* Thankfully I'm not a huge bronzer fan so I can skip those but otherwise...so.many.pretty.colours!


  	I love this years summer collections its going to be soooo hard to shorten my lists but I really have to especially for Hey Sailor (which I keep calling Surf Baby!) I'm going to try not Spending over £50 on that collection!


----------



## rockin (Apr 20, 2012)

No makeup for me for a couple of days at least.  I went to the doctor at midday, ended up in A&E and am now in the Medical Assessment Unit at the hospital pending further tests    I'm not even allowed to walk to the loo - they have to take me in a wheelchair.

  	Won't be on here for long, either, as I'm using a mobile dongle, which isn't cheap.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 20, 2012)

Oh no! What's wrong with you? Hope you get better soon! xxx



rockin said:


> No makeup for me for a couple of days at least.  I went to the doctor at midday, ended up in A&E and am now in the Medical Assessment Unit at the hospital pending further tests    I'm not even allowed to walk to the loo - they have to take me in a wheelchair.
> 
> Won't be on here for long, either, as I'm using a mobile dongle, which isn't cheap.


----------



## rockin (Apr 21, 2012)

At the moment they're suspecting heart damage or a clot on the lung   I'll be having a CT scan later today


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 21, 2012)

Oh my god, that is so scary. I'm thinking of you lots, really hope it's nothing and you'll be back home soon. xxx



rockin said:


> At the moment they're suspecting heart damage or a clot on the lung   I'll be having a CT scan later today


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 21, 2012)

rockin said:


> At the moment they're suspecting heart damage or a clot on the lung   I'll be having a CT scan later today


 
	Oh wow - I'm so sorry.  I hope you're going to be okay and you'll be home soon.  Keep us updated as and when you can. xxx


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 21, 2012)

Alisha1 said:


> I was just making a list of everything I want from the summer collections also!
> 
> So far I want
> 3 items from NARs
> ...


 
	Yep.  UDPP used to work perfectly for me - now it doesn't.  I bought TFSI on buyapowa so I didn't pay full price and that doesn't work either.  I don't have a NARS counter anywhere near me though to try it out so I don't know what else I can do.  For some reason my eyes are just producing tons of oil and they refuse to allow a primer to work, it's upsetting as any make-up I do feels like a waste as it turns to crap within a couple hours.


----------



## lovesongx (Apr 21, 2012)

rockin said:


> At the moment they're suspecting heart damage or a clot on the lung   I'll be having a CT scan later today


 
	Fingers crossed it's sorted out soon! x


----------



## rockin (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks, everyone.  I've still not had the scan, but I've had more blood tests, and I'm needle-phobic.  Got some lovely bruises on my hands from it   My parents and my kids came to see me today, though 

  	I've been told I could be here another 3 or 4 days.  Expecting some makeup I bought here on Specktra, and there'll be nobody at home to sign for it or open the door to the postie.


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 21, 2012)

rockin said:


> Thanks, everyone.  I've still not had the scan, but I've had more blood tests, and I'm needle-phobic.  Got some lovely bruises on my hands from it   My parents and my kids came to see me today, though
> 
> I've been told I could be here another 3 or 4 days.  Expecting some makeup I bought here on Specktra, and there'll be nobody at home to sign for it or open the door to the postie.


 
	I'm needle-phobic too so I can sympathise.  Fingers crossed for you.  Nice you got some visitors though, that always helps cheer you up when in hospital. 

  	3 or 4 days?  Eesh.  Could you not ask someone to put a note on your door asking to hold all packages due to being in hospital unable to sign for them?  Just a thought so they hopefully don't get sent back or anything.


----------



## rockin (Apr 21, 2012)

PeachTwist said:


> I'm needle-phobic too so I can sympathise.  Fingers crossed for you.  Nice you got some visitors though, that always helps cheer you up when in hospital.
> 3 or 4 days?  Eesh.  Could you not ask someone to put a note on your door asking to hold all packages due to being in hospital unable to sign for them?  Just a thought so they hopefully don't get sent back or anything.


  	Don't really want to advertise to potential burglars that there's nobody there, so I think I might  have to think of some things my parents need to pick up for me from my house, so that they can pick up any 'while you were out' cards for me 

  	My battery's really low now, so I'm going to have to ask if I can plug my netbook in and charge it up.

  	Still having to be wheeled to the loo, as they won't let me walk


----------



## GoldenFairy (Apr 21, 2012)

That's awful to hear that you're unwell. Get well soon we are thinking of you! xx


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 21, 2012)

rockin said:


> Don't really want to advertise to potential burglars that there's nobody there, so I think I might  have to think of some things my parents need to pick up for me from my house, so that they can pick up any 'while you were out' cards for me
> 
> My battery's really low now, so I'm going to have to ask if I can plug my netbook in and charge it up.
> 
> Still having to be wheeled to the loo, as they won't let me walk


 
	Hah - yes. Sorry I hadn't even thought of that, silly me. I'm exhausted so excuse the lack of thinking.  But hey - nice crafty plan there. 

  	I'm surprised you're allowed it in the hospital tbh - I've never even been allowed my mobile in hospital (not that it's stopped me) but they wouldn't ever allow a laptop or netbook here.

  	Do they not have anything more they can tell you yet?  I think that's one of the worst things about hospital - not having anything to do but not having any answers either.  Plus, of course the fact you're now not even allowed to walk.  Really do hope you get better soon.


----------



## Alisha1 (Apr 21, 2012)

rockin said:


> At the moment they're suspecting heart damage or a clot on the lung   I'll be having a CT scan later today


  	That's terrible - I hope the tests come out ok and you get well soon! x


----------



## rockin (Apr 21, 2012)

PeachTwist said:


> Hah - yes. Sorry I hadn't even thought of that, silly me. I'm exhausted so excuse the lack of thinking.  But hey - nice crafty plan there.
> I'm surprised you're allowed it in the hospital tbh - I've never even been allowed my mobile in hospital (not that it's stopped me) but they wouldn't ever allow a laptop or netbook here.
> 
> Do they not have anything more they can tell you yet?  I think that's one of the worst things about hospital - not having anything to do but not having any answers either.  Plus, of course the fact you're now not even allowed to walk.  Really do hope you get better soon.


  	I asked, and was told I could bring my lappy in.  I have my mobile with me, but am only switching it on to text my parents, and I turned the volume right down on the ringtone, too.  The lady in the bed opposite has her mobile on all the time, and keeps getting texts and calls, and her ringtone is really loud.  They're moving her to a different ward tonight, yay!

  	Apparently they don't have the phones on trolleys now that they used to bring into the ward if you wanted to make a call.

  	All I know is that I'm going to be on blood thinning drugs (including aspirin) which I've had some of already, and they have now said they are going to give me Beta Blockers, too. As for when the scans will happen, who knows?


----------



## rockin (Apr 21, 2012)

Rudely awoken by fire alarms at 2.30am.  Sounded for half an hour before they finally switched it off, but the lady opposite me slept through it!  Apparently someone burnt some microwave popcorn.  Nurse made us all a cup of tea, though lol


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 22, 2012)

rockin said:


> Rudely awoken by fire alarms at 2.30am.  Sounded for half an hour before they finally switched it off, but the lady opposite me slept through it!  Apparently someone burnt some microwave popcorn.  Nurse made us all a cup of tea, though lol


  Oh dear, lol. You sound quite chirpy though. How are you feeling?


----------



## anita22 (Apr 22, 2012)

rockin said:


> Rudely awoken by fire alarms at 2.30am.  Sounded for half an hour before they finally switched it off, but the lady opposite me slept through it!  Apparently someone burnt some microwave popcorn.  Nurse made us all a cup of tea, though lol


 
	Oh no! Sorry to hear you are in hospital... hope you manage to have your scans soon!


----------



## anita22 (Apr 22, 2012)

nazia said:


> Thank you hun =)
> Hmm...so many pretty things being released and not enough money! So far I've managed to figure out that I want 1, 2 or 3 items from all of these summer collections!:
> 
> - MAC Hey Sailor! 5/6 items!
> ...


  	I love spring and summer collections!
  	I am also having trouble deciding what to buy. I keep changing my mind on what I want from NARS - I really like Ramatuelle eyeshadow trio, but I don't normally wear those colours so it's a bit of a risk if it will work for me or not.

  	The MAC Extra Dimension shadows finally arrived in Holland, so I bought 3 yesterday. I really hope MAC make this a permanent formula!


----------



## toobusytostitch (Apr 22, 2012)

rockin said:


> Rudely awoken by fire alarms at 2.30am.  Sounded for half an hour before they finally switched it off, but the lady opposite me slept through it!  Apparently someone burnt some microwave popcorn.  Nurse made us all a cup of tea, though lol


 
	Oh dear - so sorry to hear you're ill - I hate hospitals, it reminds me of when I was in hospital and they woke me up at four o'clock to see how I was feeling   Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## rockin (Apr 22, 2012)

toobusytostitch said:


> Oh dear - so sorry to hear you're ill - I hate hospitals, it reminds me of when I was in hospital and they woke me up at four o'clock to see how I was feeling   Hope you feel better soon.


  	I'm hating the 10pm injections in the tummy, and the blood  tests 

  	Let's hope we don't have a repeat of the popcorn incident tonight


----------



## rockin (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm hopefully going home this evening!  Bad news is that I apparently have clots in both lungs.  Good news is that they're only small ones.  My heart is showing signs of having been under stress due to the lung problem, so I've to take it easy.  I also have to have daily injections in my tummy for a while, and I'll be on Warfarin for about 6 months.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 23, 2012)

It's good that you're going home. Sorry to hear about the clots.  Do you mind me asking what symptoms you've had? It's just that I get these palpitations and sharpish pains on my left, plus a constant dull pain as well both at the front and back. And of course now I'm panicing too. I also just found out that one of the mums in my son's class is going in for a mastectomy tomorrow as she has breast cancer. She's only about 32 and has a 5 year old and a 2 year old. So scary.  No wonder I'm bl**dy depressed, hearing about all these scary news is not helping my peace of mind. 

  	Anyway, hope you are going home and you can rest better in your own bed. *hugs*


rockin said:


> I'm hopefully going home this evening!  Bad news is that I apparently have clots in both lungs.  Good news is that they're only small ones.  My heart is showing signs of having been under stress due to the lung problem, so I've to take it easy.  I also have to have daily injections in my tummy for a while, and I'll be on Warfarin for about 6 months.


----------



## rockin (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm home 

  	Symptoms, and the reason I went to the doctor, were mainly shortness of breath on exertion (walking) which had got much worse over the past couple of weeks, and I suddenly found myself unable to walk very far without lots of puffing and panting, and my chest (central, just above the boobs) felt tighter at those times, like I imagine asthma might be, and also my diaphragm area, just under the ribcage, got a tight feeling, almost like someone was pulling it inwards.  I did get a dull pain through my back and front, roughly central ribcage at times, too.  I couldn't even get up to answer the phone without getting out of breath.  I was very aware of my heart beating at those times, too, and what I suppose you would call palpitations.  Oh, and I got a stitch in my right shoulder and my right side by my waist, too.

  	If you think you could possibly have the same, do get checked out by your doctor.  If you get clots in your lungs and they go untreated, it can be very serious.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 24, 2012)

Glad to hear you're home, and hope you feel better soon.

  	Luckily for me, your symptoms sound a lot worse than mine, I don't get out of breath much unless I'm hurrying, so I think I'm okay. I had a chest x-ray done last week, but I haven't seen my GP about it, and the 24 hour ECG was normal. I know some of my symptoms are also due to anxiety, so trying to get help for that too.

  	On the topic of make up, I've been going crazy with nail polish buying, I have bought so many lately. I don't even know where I'm going to put them all. Silly me. But I guess it's substituting make up as there haven't been anything new coming out since the beginning of the month, I've ony bought the EL powder and the Shiseido lipstick lately (well since Extra Dimension and Tres Cheek which was a big haul though, so it's not like I've been on a make up no buy, lol).


----------



## Alisha1 (Apr 24, 2012)

rockin said:


> I'm home
> 
> Symptoms, and the reason I went to the doctor, were mainly shortness of breath on exertion (walking) which had got much worse over the past couple of weeks, and I suddenly found myself unable to walk very far without lots of puffing and panting, and my chest (central, just above the boobs) felt tighter at those times, like I imagine asthma might be, and also my diaphragm area, just under the ribcage, got a tight feeling, almost like someone was pulling it inwards.  I did get a dull pain through my back and front, roughly central ribcage at times, too.  I couldn't even get up to answer the phone without getting out of breath.  I was very aware of my heart beating at those times, too, and what I suppose you would call palpitations.  Oh, and I got a stitch in my right shoulder and my right side by my waist, too.
> 
> If you think you could possibly have the same, do get checked out by your doctor.  If you get clots in your lungs and they go untreated, it can be very serious.


  	Good to hear they let you go home! I hate being in a hospital even if its just to visit someone :/


----------



## rockin (Apr 25, 2012)

The 'Blush By 3' I won from Sleek finally arrived today.  It was postmarked 12th April - what on earth have the Post Office been doing with it all this time? 

  	It's the 'Lace' one, and the peachy colours are beautiful.


----------



## rockin (Apr 25, 2012)

Good news - you can now buy at Boots online using points to pay!


----------



## toobusytostitch (Apr 25, 2012)

rockin said:


> Good news - you can now buy at Boots online using points to pay!


 
	Presumably that's why the website was down the other day - not that I was trying to buy anything of course...

  	Viv


----------



## Alisha1 (Apr 25, 2012)

rockin said:


> Good news - you can now buy at Boots online using points to pay!


  	That's good news! Now all we need is Debenhams to follow...!


----------



## rockin (Apr 25, 2012)

Is Lou OK, does anyone know? I've not seen her posting on here or Twitter


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 25, 2012)

She posted an FOTD on Twitter yesterday. Maybe she's really busy at work?



rockin said:


> Is Lou OK, does anyone know? I've not seen her posting on here or Twitter


  	Good news about Boots, although I don't think I have many points on my card right now. I would love it if Debenhams followed, but I'd already be happy if they'd at least converted more than 15 quid worth of points every month. I literally have about 200 quid's worth sitting there unused.  Yet I can only use £30 right now. They did send me a £13 voucher with my credit card statement too, so I'll be saving them until the Estee Lauder eyeshadow palette comes out. It's up on HoF, but I might as well wait now and get it for free. 

  	I've just seen the details of the Chanel summer collection on Temptalia and other than maybe the bronzers, I don't think I'll pick anything up. Which is good, because I want loads from Guerlain and a few things from Dior as well. Also don't think I'll be getting loads from Hey Sailor, I'm most excited about the lip pencils. Again, from Reel Sexy I want one lipstick. (I do want loads from Heavenly Creature, so might as well not get much from these anyway.)

  	Dawn, how are you feeling?


----------



## rockin (Apr 25, 2012)

She must be alright then, and I must just have missed that Tweet (haven't been keeping up with it as much these past few days).

  	It seems rather crazy about Debenhams only converting £15 of points a month.  Do you then have a time limit in which to spend them?

  	I'm feeling a little better today - mostly relief, I think, as the District Nurse came round this morning to do my dalteparin injection, and decided to do the INR blood test first.  Luckily it was only a finger-prick test, not the other type, and my result came up as 2.4, which is right slap bang on target, so I didn't need the injection after all.  She's given the results to the practice nurse, who phoned me and told me I won't need any more injections, and just changed my dosage of warfarin.  I don't have to see anyone again until Monday, when I will have another finger-prick test just to try to get the right dosage of warfarin sorted out. 

  	It's got extremely windy here - sounds like big lorries rumbling down the road!  It was absolutely chucking it down earlier, too.  Makes me glad I don't have to go out in it lol


----------



## banana1234 (Apr 25, 2012)

sorry ive been MIA lately, ive had a mega month at work, ive had a promotion and am moving to another Boots store to improve and run the pharmacy there by myself, it will just be me and a pharmacist, and i'll basically be doing everything by myself. I'm nervous to say the least! But its a step up and a step in the right direction of management. I'm also half way through some more pharmacy training so its made me a bit nervous to switch to a more challenging environment at the same time as trying to do my training.  But what's life with out a challenge eh? 

  	i havent even thought about the new collections, but i'm not very excited by chanel's summer collection, it seems boring.

  	hey sailor looks fun, i cant wait for that, but i really do not need any more make up right now!! i'm sure i'll get a couple things though, what is even out this month coming??


----------



## rockin (Apr 25, 2012)

Congratulations on the promotion 

  	I think we've got Hey Sailor, Reel Sexy and Lips and Tips (aka Fashion Sets) coming out next week.

  	I don't NEED any more makeup, but I think I'll be buying a few bits from each of these - after all, I think I need to treat myself.  I've got to be very selective, though, as I don't have much money.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 25, 2012)

Well I don't think any of us here NEED any more make up for the next 5 years, lol. Maybe the occasional make up remover and mascara, perhaps a bottle of foundation as well, but other than that, I'm pretty sure I'm set for the next 5 years.  In fact for eyeshadows, blushes and lipsticks, try next 10 years!


rockin said:


> Congratulations on the promotion
> 
> I think we've got Hey Sailor, Reel Sexy and Lips and Tips (aka Fashion Sets) coming out next week.
> 
> I don't NEED any more makeup, but I think I'll be buying a few bits from each of these - after all, I think I need to treat myself.  I've got to be very selective, though, as I don't have much money.


----------



## anita22 (Apr 26, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Well I don't think any of us here NEED any more make up for the next 5 years, lol. Maybe the occasional make up remover and mascara, perhaps a bottle of foundation as well, but other than that, I'm pretty sure I'm set for the next 5 years.  In fact for eyeshadows, blushes and lipsticks, try next 10 years!


 
	I don't think I have quite enough for 10 years, but I definitely have too much! Yesterday I learned something amusing... Once I finish my temporary job in the Netherlands, I will be moving back home to New Zealand. I have already sent 90% of my makeup back home, where my husband is currently living. I found out yesterday that he has put all of it into one suitcase (apparently it only just fits) which he is now using to prop up the television! (He has just moved into our new apartment so doesn't really have any furniture).
  	Not sure which horrifies me more, the fact that I have a whole suitcase of makeup, or that it's being used to prop up the telly!


----------



## rockin (Apr 26, 2012)

I have way more than enough makeup to fill a suitcase, or even 2  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I discovered this a couple of weeks ago when I started to try to organise my bedroom (something that I have had to stop since I can't breath to lift now, or even tackle the stairs very well) and put my various shoeboxes/MAC black boxes etc of makeup into 80litre plastic boxes as part of the sorting process.  I filled 2, and still have more to house!  I could probably fill another one of those 80litre boxes easily

  	I have way too much, yet I still want more.  I think I am addicted


----------



## toobusytostitch (Apr 26, 2012)

rockin said:


> I have way more than enough makeup to fill a suitcase, or even 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
	Well I'm quite new to collecting makeup, and know that I'm addicted already - I want so much from Guerlain over the next month or so, but I know that I don't need it at all. To think I used to have about three lipsticks, two eyeshadow palettes and never bothered with foundation etc.  I've even got into blusher lately.  I hardly wore any makeup at all before I went back to work two years ago, now a 'no makeup' day involves at least tinted moisturiser, kohl liner, couple of eyeshadows, mascara and lip gloss!

  	Is there any cure for this?  Though I don't think I want one, as it's such FUN!


----------



## Alisha1 (Apr 26, 2012)

anita22 said:


> I don't think I have quite enough for 10 years, but I definitely have too much! Yesterday I learned something amusing... Once I finish my temporary job in the Netherlands, I will be moving back home to New Zealand. I have already sent 90% of my makeup back home, where my husband is currently living. I found out yesterday that he has put all of it into one suitcase (apparently it only just fits) which he is now using to prop up the television! (He has just moved into our new apartment so doesn't really have any furniture). 		 			Not sure which horrifies me more, the fact that I have a whole suitcase of makeup, or that it's being used to prop up the telly!


  	^Hehe that's hilarious! Hmm I don't think I have enough makeup to fill a suitcase at all so that's kinda made me feel better about my ever growing stash...!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 26, 2012)

I don't think my make up would fit into the largest suitcase we own, in fact I KNOW it wouldn't, in fact I'm pretty sure I have even more than Dawn (Rockin) by the sound of it. I have actually put two large bags (not suticases though!) full of back ups and/or powders I don't plan on using ever in the attic because it didn't fit in my cupboard anymore. That is the extent of my problem. Yet I still want more. Luckily for me I'm not too interested in the new Mac collections other than Heavenly Creatures (all the Fashion Sets lipglasses are blah) and only want lots from Guerlain as far as summer collections go, but in any case, I don't even need or have space to put any of those.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 27, 2012)

I went shopping today and I didn't buy any make up, not even nail polish, lol! I would've, but they didn't have the Models Own Ibiza Mix and there was nothing new in TKMaxx.  I did buy a make up bag, I don't know if you saw the kitty one on my blog, it's the same just bigger with a leopard on it, really nice and only 4 quid more expensive (but about twice the size!).


----------



## rockin (Apr 28, 2012)

I can't wait until I'm able to go and browse in the shops again.  Isn't it this coming month that we get our House Of Fraser vouchers?  I think I have over £50 to come from that, so looking forward to spending it


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 28, 2012)

rockin said:


> I can't wait until I'm able to go and browse in the shops again.  Isn't it this coming month that we get our House Of Fraser vouchers?  I think I have over £50 to come from that, so looking forward to spending it


  Yeah, I have about 50 quid coming next month.  Also I'll have 45 quid on my Debenhams beauty card and a £13 voucher.  Are you feeling better now?


----------



## rockin (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm not feeling too bad, thanks.  I find I get tired during the day, and have to have a lie down on the sofa.  I also feel palpitations at times, but at least I can manage the stairs much easier now.  I seem to have trouble concentrating on anything for long, and struggle to think of the right words for things sometimes, but apparently that's to be expected since I haven't been getting enough oxygen for a while, and that should get better in time.  I had put it down to age lol.

  	Don't know what to spend my HoF money on.  I would use it to buy MAC, but after the delays they had in getting Shop Cook up and then not having everything, I don't really want to risk it.  I think Urban Decay or Benefit might get my money this time, or Estee Lauder have a beautiful lip gloss  coming out, if we get it here http://www.temptalia.com/estee-lauder-violet-rain-pure-color-sequin-finish-lip-gloss-review-photos-swatches.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 28, 2012)

Yes, I saw that gloss too and it's so beautiful! Not that I need any more glosses for about 5 years...

  	I just got the Guerlain summer eyeshadow quad in the post, bought it from eBay for £14.99 plus p&p, it's unboxed and doesn't even come with the velvet pouch, but it is brand new. I quickly photographed and swatched it, and decided to try it out quickly too. Although it feels weird wearing such summery colours in this weather. We're going to a circus this afternoon, but it's raining again, bleh. 

  	Can you spend the HoF vouchers online as well as in store?

  	Glad you're feeling better. I can't shake off my bad throat, I've had it for about 10 days now. Ugh. And this weather is so depressing.



rockin said:


> I'm not feeling too bad, thanks.  I find I get tired during the day, and have to have a lie down on the sofa.  I also feel palpitations at times, but at least I can manage the stairs much easier now.  I seem to have trouble concentrating on anything for long, and struggle to think of the right words for things sometimes, but apparently that's to be expected since I haven't been getting enough oxygen for a while, and that should get better in time.  I had put it down to age lol.
> 
> Don't know what to spend my HoF money on.  I would use it to buy MAC, but after the delays they had in getting Shop Cook up and then not having everything, I don't really want to risk it.  I think Urban Decay or Benefit might get my money this time, or Estee Lauder have a beautiful lip gloss  coming out, if we get it here http://www.temptalia.com/estee-lauder-violet-rain-pure-color-sequin-finish-lip-gloss-review-photos-swatches.


----------



## rockin (Apr 28, 2012)

It's raining again here, too   Almost makes me glad I don't have to go out,

  	I don't NEED any more lipgloss either - I have way too much, but that colour is sooo pretty! 

  	I don't think it's possible to spend HoF vouchers online, but I think you can go in to a store and place an order from there.  Certainly there's a computer at the collections desk in ours, which is permanently set to their website and available for customers to use.


----------



## lovesongx (Apr 28, 2012)

Not sure what to spend the free £5 beauty card club points that Debenhams sent us all. I think it expires tomorrow! My Debenhams doesn't have a MAC counter so I'll be stalking Urban Decay and Chanel today!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 28, 2012)

lovesongx said:


> Not sure what to spend the free £5 beauty card club points that Debenhams sent us all. I think it expires tomorrow! My Debenhams doesn't have a MAC counter so I'll be stalking Urban Decay and Chanel today!


  I didn't get one.  Did it not come with the Daily Mail or something? I remember reading about that on FB.


----------



## lovesongx (Apr 28, 2012)

It should have been automatically been added to your card on 16th April. I got an email about it. I just checked and it's valid until 13th May so maybe worth enquiring about?
  	The T&Cs are: To qualify for the free £5 reward on your Beauty club Card, your Card needed to have been registered on or before 30 March 2012 and used between 16 April 2011 and 30 March 2012.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks for this! I've just checked and you're right, I have the extra £5 added to my account and now I have £50. Yay! If it's valid until 13th May that's brilliant because then I can spend it on the EL palette and/or new Dior collection (if it's out by then), failing that, the new Guerlain Shine Automatique lipsticks are coming out on the 1st too! Yippee!


----------



## rockin (Apr 28, 2012)

Don't know if this is old news, but I've just looked on Superdrug website, and they are selling Essie nail polish.  I've never seen it in branch, so had no idea they sold it.


----------



## Alisha1 (Apr 29, 2012)

rockin said:


> Don't know if this is old news, but I've just looked on Superdrug website, and they are selling Essie nail polish.  I've never seen it in branch, so had no idea they sold it.


  	That's great news I love Essie nail polish! 

  	Does anyone know which shades we will get in the MAC Fashion Sets collection?


----------



## rockin (Apr 29, 2012)

Alisha1 said:


> That's great news I love Essie nail polish!
> 
> Does anyone know which shades we will get in the MAC Fashion Sets collection?


 
	According to maccosmetics.com, the Europe & Africa collection is Myth, Spice, Saint Germain, Morange, Impassioned, Russian Red and Rebel.  All 16 are available on dot com, so I'm wondering if maybe all 16 will be available at MAC online here, but only the Europe & Africa collection in shops and at counters


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 29, 2012)

Hey ladies,

  	Looks like So Reel/Reel Sexy is on the Selfridges website.  I've thus far added Lightscapade and Pink Cult to my cart - you just have to check in the sections where it'd originally be if not in a collection as the collection info isn't up yet.

  	Happy shopping if you plan on buying anything!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 29, 2012)

rockin said:


> According to maccosmetics.com, the Europe & Africa collection is Myth, Spice, Saint Germain, Morange, Impassioned, Russian Red and Rebel.  All 16 are available on dot com, so I'm wondering if maybe all 16 will be available at MAC online here, but only the Europe & Africa collection in shops and at counters


  What's the betting we'll only get the European ones just because I really like GAT l/g?  But to be honest, I'm not that fussed, some days I think I should just skip the whole collection since I have so many lip products. I'm definitely not buying any of the nail polishes.


----------



## rockin (Apr 29, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> *What's the betting we'll only get the European ones just because I really like GAT l/g?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  	That wouldn't surprise me at all


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 29, 2012)

I picked up Lightscapade, Pink Cult blush and Pink Popcorn lipstick   I'm happy!  Been waiting for Lightscapade for a verrryyy long time because I keep missing it, lol!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 29, 2012)

PeachTwist said:


> I picked up Lightscapade, Pink Cult blush and Pink Popcorn lipstick   I'm happy!  Been waiting for Lightscapade for a verrryyy long time because I keep missing it, lol!


 
	I'm not buying from Selfridges, there's no loyalty scheme, no discounts and no free delivery. I'm sure things will turn up on the Debenhams/HoF website eventually.


----------



## rockin (Apr 29, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> I'm not buying from Selfridges, there's no loyalty scheme, no discounts and no free delivery. I'm sure things will turn up on the Debenhams/HoF website eventually.


 
	Same here

  	Selfridges used to be on TopCashBack as well, but they refused to pay up, so got removed from the TCB site.  They owed me quite a bit, too


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 29, 2012)

That's awful. Poo to Selfridges then. 



rockin said:


> Same here
> Selfridges used to be on TopCashBack as well, but they refused to pay up, so got removed from the TCB site.  They owed me quite a bit, too


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 29, 2012)

rockin said:


> Same here
> Selfridges used to be on TopCashBack as well, but they refused to pay up, so got removed from the TCB site.  They owed me quite a bit, too


 
	I wasn't going to - I wish they had free shipping or a loyalty scheme but I was worried I'd miss out otherwise, I always seem to manage to do so.  I had to order my Shop & Cook stuff from them also because everywhere was sold out (I waited like a month, ridiculous).  I plan on waiting for Hey Sailor! to come out on MAC or Debenhams though... but what's the HoF scheme like?  I haven't heard of this?

  	EDIT:  Looked up the HoF scheme - they're no longer allowing people to get the recoginition cards - shame!

  	If I was ever patient enough I'd manage to collect points from Debenhams but I hate the fact they use the royal mail as it seems to take a week or so to get to me.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 29, 2012)

hey guys! so sorry i have been a bit MIA again lately.... i bloody suck! work really does tire me out so much and when i get home all i want to do is sit and watch tv. i also have to make time for my work outs and by that point it's 9pm and i go to bed! nick has ben working 11 hour shifts too so he's also tired which is why we go to bed so early!

  	i am hoping that this month i don't spend too much money on makeup because i've just spent £1118 on orlando theme park tickets! so that's a pretty big chunk of money gone from my account. i hope everybody is feeling ok and i'm about to catch up on the forums


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 29, 2012)

Where does it say that? I'm pretty sure that's not true.



PeachTwist said:


> I wasn't going to - I wish they had free shipping or a loyalty scheme but I was worried I'd miss out otherwise, I always seem to manage to do so.  I had to order my Shop & Cook stuff from them also because everywhere was sold out (I waited like a month, ridiculous).  I plan on waiting for Hey Sailor! to come out on MAC or Debenhams though... but what's the HoF scheme like?  I haven't heard of this?
> 
> EDIT:  *Looked up the HoF scheme - they're no longer allowing people to get the recoginition cards - shame!*
> 
> If I was ever patient enough I'd manage to collect points from Debenhams but I hate the fact they use the royal mail as it seems to take a week or so to get to me.


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 29, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Where does it say that? I'm pretty sure that's not true.


 
	http://www.houseoffrasercards.co.uk/cards/en/account_card.html

  	Here.  Unless I'm looking at the wrong thing?


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 29, 2012)

You can get these:

  	http://www.houseoffraser.co.uk/Welcome+to+Recognition+from+House+of+Fraser/recognitionLoyalty,default,pg.html

  	I have the Mastercard myself.


PeachTwist said:


> http://www.houseoffrasercards.co.uk/cards/en/account_card.html
> Here.  Unless I'm looking at the wrong thing?


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 29, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> You can get these:
> 
> http://www.houseoffraser.co.uk/Welcome+to+Recognition+from+House+of+Fraser/recognitionLoyalty,default,pg.html
> 
> I have the Mastercard myself.


 
	Thanks.

  	I'd apply for the Mastercard but I'm one of those people unsure if I'd get it so don't wanna risk a bad mark on my credit report getting declined, lol.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 29, 2012)

You can get the Reward Card then, that's just like the Debenhams Beauty Card.



PeachTwist said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I'd apply for the Mastercard but I'm one of those people unsure if I'd get it so don't wanna risk a bad mark on my credit report getting declined, lol.


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 29, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> You can get the Reward Card then, that's just like the Debenhams Beauty Card.


 


	Awesome - thank you.  I'm gonna pick one up for sure.


----------



## rockin (Apr 29, 2012)

I see Selfridges have Overdyed blush still available!  If it weren't for the postage charges, I'd be tempted.


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 29, 2012)

rockin said:


> I see Selfridges have Overdyed blush still available!  If it weren't for the postage charges, I'd be tempted.


 
	They still have stuff from last years Surf Baby! collection - it's insane!


----------



## duku (Apr 30, 2012)

Some of Reel Sexy is up on MAC.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 30, 2012)

Yes and also the Hey Sailor lipsticks and lipglasses.

  	And it seems we're only getting the European lipglasses from the Fashion Sets because only 7 of them are showing up.  So no GAT for us. Eh.


duku said:


> Some of Reel Sexy is up on MAC.


----------



## duku (Apr 30, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Yes and also the Hey Sailor lipsticks and lipglasses.  And it seems we're only getting the European lipglasses from the Fashion Sets because only 7 of them are showing up.  So no GAT for us. Eh.


  Hey Sailor blush is up too, and the pigments and body oil. Yeah looks like we're only getting the EMEA ones online. Boo.


----------



## rockin (Apr 30, 2012)

It sucks if we're only getting the European lipglasses, because those in the US could order all 16 sets online from what I gather.  Certainly all 16 are visible on the US website.

  	Still, it will save me money


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 30, 2012)

Yep. Told you this was going to happen. Oh well, it's not the end of the world, I wear lipstick a lot mroe than lipgloss and I already have over 500 lipglosses, so I'll live. 

  	I'll wait for the collections to go up on the Debenhams or HoF website, shame there's no discount anywhere atm.



rockin said:


> It sucks if we're only getting the European lipglasses, because those in the US could order all 16 sets online from what I gather.  Certainly all 16 are visible on the US website.
> 
> Still, it will save me money


----------



## rockin (Apr 30, 2012)

I'll be waiting for HoF too, or Debenhams give 3% on TopCashBack


----------



## duku (Apr 30, 2012)

rockin said:


> I'll be waiting for HoF too, or Debenhams give 3% on TopCashBack


  I have a hunch Debenhams will have a 10% off code tomorrow or the day after.


----------



## rockin (Apr 30, 2012)

Trying to finalise my lists for each collection, but without more lip swatches or comparisons I can't decide if I want Red Racer or Sail La Vie, or if I want Throw Me A Line or Shore Leave.  I had been wanting Nautical eyeshadow, but the one swatch I've seen of it looks poor.

  	Magenta blush has looked quite different in the two swatches I've seen, and I can't decide whether it would be too red/bright for my pale skin.


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 30, 2012)

I should have waited for 10% off or points or whatever - but as suspected, I got impatient/excited and had to order immediately, typical.

  	Oh well, I'm happy with everything thus far, can't wait to receive them!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 30, 2012)

Ooh that would be nice.



rockin said:


> Trying to finalise my lists for each collection, but without more lip swatches or comparisons I can't decide if I want Red Racer or Sail La Vie, or if I want Throw Me A Line or Shore Leave.  I had been wanting Nautical eyeshadow, but the one swatch I've seen of it looks poor.
> 
> Magenta blush has looked quite different in the two swatches I've seen, and I can't decide whether it would be too red/bright for my pale skin.


----------



## Alisha1 (Apr 30, 2012)

PeachTwist said:


> I should have waited for 10% off or points or whatever - but as suspected, I got impatient/excited and had to order immediately, typical.
> 
> Oh well, I'm happy with everything thus far, can't wait to receive them!


  	Hehe I got over excited also so I quickly ordered everything! I only ordered the things I knew I wanted so I'll have to pick up everything else on thursday


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 30, 2012)

Alisha1 said:


> I wonder whether we will get the same colours in store as well? That's why I quickly ordered spice l/s and gloss just in case!
> 
> 
> I love my Overdyed blush! I'm wearing it today and have been wearing it for the past few days! Love it for Spring/Summer, I hate Pink Cult that came out in the same collection though... lol
> ...


  	Yep!  The problem I have is I can't get to a store/counter very easily as the closest is an hour away by train so I always do my shopping online. If I don't like something I'll just stick it up in the sale/swap thread or give it to a friend.

  	I'm kind of curious about spice l/s though I have to admit!


----------



## Alisha1 (Apr 30, 2012)

PeachTwist said:


> Yep!  The problem I have is I can't get to a store/counter very easily as the closest is an hour away by train so I always do my shopping online. If I don't like something I'll just stick it up in the sale/swap thread or give it to a friend.
> 
> I'm kind of curious about spice l/s though I have to admit!


  	I hope a MAC store opens up near you soon! The only collection we get early is the main summer collection so the good thing is we always have loads of swatches for the other collections.

  	I'm kinda scared about Spice lol but I ordered it cause I wasn't whether it would be available in store lol I can't wait for my stuff to arrive! I hope everything comes on Thursday! Eek I haven't hauled in ages!


----------



## rockin (Apr 30, 2012)

My nearest MAC counter is about 11 miles away, which is a long expensive bus ride.  The next closest is apparently 25 miles away, at Heathrow!


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 30, 2012)

Alisha1 said:


> I hope a MAC store opens up near you soon! The only collection we get early is the main summer collection so the good thing is we always have loads of swatches for the other collections.
> 
> I'm kinda scared about Spice lol but I ordered it cause I wasn't whether it would be available in store lol I can't wait for my stuff to arrive! I hope everything comes on Thursday! Eek I haven't hauled in ages!


 
	Me too!  Apparently there used to be a MAC counter in my local HoF but they got rid of it - I assume because not enough people bought from it?  By the time I was into MAC there wasn't one here.

  	The chances of them bringing one though is slim I think.

  	Haha - I would be too.  I'm kinda glad we have to wait for the US to get things before us most of the time - I don't like blind buying but at the same time if we were to wait for the swatches from the US everything would be sold out.  Haha aww! I haven't properly hauled like this in a very long time.  Most of the stuff I've bought recently has been needed things rather than wanted.  I'm hoping to have my Reel Sexy tomorrow and MAC on Wednesday.  Sure hope so 'cause won't be here on Thursday to sign for anything as I'll be in another city with my Mom at a hosp appt with her.  Eep!


----------



## rockin (Apr 30, 2012)

I've managed to get hold of Overdyed blush at a good price on ebay


----------



## Alisha1 (Apr 30, 2012)

rockin said:


> I've managed to get hold of Overdyed blush at a good price on ebay


  	You'll love it! It's my second favourite blush by MAC!


----------



## duku (Apr 30, 2012)

To wait or not to wait!?


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 30, 2012)

That will be the Duty Free then.  I doubt they'd let you in there without a ticket though, lol. It always comes up for me as well as one of my nearest.



rockin said:


> My nearest MAC counter is about 11 miles away, which is a long expensive bus ride.  The next closest is apparently 25 miles away, at Heathrow!


----------



## rockin (Apr 30, 2012)

Can't imagine I'll be flying anywhere, not for a long long time, at any rate.  I don't even have a passport - my old one ran out in 1997, and was only ever used once anyway lol.

  	Got an 'offer' in the post from HoF today.  Spend £100 or more in one transaction, using your recognition card, between 3rd and 7th May, and get a £20 reward added to your account in May or August.  Trouble is, beauty is excluded from the offer


----------



## rockin (Apr 30, 2012)

Just looked on the MAC site, and if you spend £50 or more you get a set of 3 press-on Hey Sailor tattoos free lol.  The moving pic hurts my eyes like the stripes on the packages do, though


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 30, 2012)

It is awful. And since I'm not 12 anymore, I will pass on the tattoos. 



rockin said:


> Just looked on the MAC site, and if you spend £50 or more you get a set of 3 press-on Hey Sailor tattoos free lol.  The moving pic hurts my eyes like the stripes on the packages do, though


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 30, 2012)

i ordered a few bits and shall order a few more when the collections are up on debenhams  for now i bought the green shadow and liner, the highlight powder and reel sexy lipstick. i really want the body oil though and the gold liner from hello sailor... plus some more brush cleanser would be good!  i also bought a chanel toner today. i fancied a change from my clarins one and this one looked really nice and when it was used on me my skin felt nice and soft


----------



## nazia (Apr 30, 2012)

I noticed a little glitch on the MAC website. If you click the Hey Sailor Colour collection tab and don't click through to the individual lipglass page for the Hey Sailor shades, they're charging £15.50 for Riviera Life as opposed to the £13.50 it's supposed to cost.

  	I hope that made sense!


----------



## Alisha1 (Apr 30, 2012)

nazia said:


> I noticed a little glitch on the MAC website. If you click the Hey Sailor Colour collection tab and don't click through to the individual lipglass page for the Hey Sailor shades, they're charging £15.50 for Riviera Life as opposed to the £13.50 it's supposed to cost.
> 
> I hope that made sense!


  	That's what happened to me! I had to check my order confirmation email to make sure they didn't charge me more for the red gloss!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 30, 2012)

hey sailor is starting to appear on debenhams site


----------



## nikou (May 1, 2012)

I think I'm going to wait till house of fraser has the new collections. I can get student discount  
  	I have £22 to spend when I go to meadowhall on mac but I can only go on 12th May, hopefully not everything is sold out by then.

  	whats happened to the mac debenhams site? They don't even sell lipsticks anymore :O


----------



## rockin (May 1, 2012)

House of Fraser taking their sweet time getting the new collections up as always!

  	I see Debenhams have the Hey Sailor blushes at £16.20 instead of £18 (10% off)

  	Edit:  My parents are on their way over to take me shopping.  I'm very grateful to them, but what timing - while I'm waiting for MAC collections to pop up!


----------



## Anitacska (May 1, 2012)

Where can you see that? For me only the eyeshadows come up onder Hey Sailor.



rockin said:


> House of Fraser taking their sweet time getting the new collections up as always!
> 
> *I see Debenhams have the Hey Sailor blushes at £16.20 instead of £18 (10% off)*
> 
> Edit:  My parents are on their way over to take me shopping.  I'm very grateful to them, but what timing - while I'm waiting for MAC collections to pop up!


----------



## rockin (May 1, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Where can you see that? For me only the eyeshadows come up onder Hey Sailor.


  	Click on the picture of the eyeshadow, and you will see a list on that page, further down, of what else is available


----------



## Anitacska (May 1, 2012)

Thank you!

  	Interesting way of selling things... hm.


rockin said:


> Click on the picture of the eyeshadow, and you will see a list on that page, further down, of what else is available


----------



## Anitacska (May 1, 2012)

By the way, the perm lipglosses are reduced too! £11.70 for Russian Red l/g thank you very much.  Same for all perm lipsticks (£12.15)!


----------



## rockin (May 1, 2012)

Just ordered the Hey Sailor blushes from Debenhams.  10% off is a better deal than I would have got at HoF (whenever they get their act together and get the collections up)  I went through TopCashback too, for 3% cashback, and I used my HoF credit card for 1 point per £.


----------



## Anitacska (May 1, 2012)

I've decided not to get the blushes. Or maybe I will once I've seen them in person. 

  	So much for not wanting a lot, I ended up ordering for £123. Eek. And now I've placed my order, there will be a 10% off offer for sure, lol.

  	Forgot to say, I got the EL summer e/s palette from Debenhams with my points this morning. I still have £15 on my Beauty Card plus a £13 voucher, so when the Clarins e/s palette comes out I'll get that too. 



rockin said:


> Just ordered the Hey Sailor blushes from Debenhams.  10% off is a better deal than I would have got at HoF (whenever they get their act together and get the collections up)  I went through TopCashback too, for 3% cashback, and I used my HoF credit card for 1 point per £.


----------



## rockin (May 1, 2012)

My blushes have been despatched, and the cashback has tracked already!


----------



## LMD84 (May 1, 2012)

how are you guys getting 10% off at debenhams? is it the beauty club winners/ recommendations thing? that's the only offer i can see at the moment!


----------



## rockin (May 1, 2012)

LMD84 said:


> how are you guys getting 10% off at debenhams? is it the beauty club winners/ recommendations thing? that's the only offer i can see at the moment!


 
  	Only certain items are cheaper - like the Hey Sailor blushes, the permanent lipsticks (including Viva Glam, but not Spice)  and the permanent lipgloss (Russian Red). 

  	the Tour de Fabulous lipglasses are reduced, too.

  	I'm not sure why, and I don't have one of their cards, so it's not that


----------



## LMD84 (May 1, 2012)

rockin said:


> Only certain items are cheaper - like the Hey Sailor blushes, the permanent lipsticks (including Viva Glam, but not Spice)  and the permanent lipgloss (Russian Red).
> 
> the Tour de Fabulous lipglasses are reduced, too.
> 
> I'm not sure why, and I don't have one of their cards, so it's not that


  	how weird! thank you for letting me know  I bet it must have something to do with this recommendations thing then. I think you get 10% off highly reviewed products or something. It isn't very clear!

  	I have had a good day on ebay anyway. Managed to buy a couple of radley bags that i have wanted a while much cheaper than in the stores. One of them is missing the dog but that doesn't bother me  I already have a couple of radley bags but they are so pricey so buying some off ebay worked out well. Because i have spent money on these though i might wait another week before buying makeup again


----------



## Anitacska (May 1, 2012)

Yes, it's that. Weird, but I won't complain.  However, I bet there'll be a proper 10% off offer soon.



rockin said:


> My blushes have been despatched, and the cashback has tracked already!


----------



## charlotte366 (May 1, 2012)

All this talk of heathrow, I am off on holiday in 3 weeks! Does anyone know which terminal the mac concession is in?


----------



## rockin (May 1, 2012)

charlotte366 said:


> All this talk of heathrow, I am off on holiday in 3 weeks! Does anyone know which terminal the mac concession is in?


  	According to the MAC website:

  	Heathrow Airport
  	World Duty Free Terminal 5
	Hillingdon
  	London, TW6 2GA
  	07500 089527


----------



## anita22 (May 1, 2012)

charlotte366 said:


> All this talk of heathrow, I am off on holiday in 3 weeks! Does anyone know which terminal the mac concession is in?


  	There is definitely one in T5, and I'm pretty sure there is one in T4 as well - when I flew KLM last month, I definitely encountered a MAC counter! It was not in the big World Duty Free store but in a separate, smaller duty free beauty store after security (can't remember what it was called but it was not far away from the World Duty Free).

  	I will fly into Heathrow T5 on Friday, MAC and Bobbi Brown here I come!


----------



## Anna x (May 1, 2012)

i am going on holiday through heathrow soon aswell, what kinds of discounts do they offer in the mac and other counters if any??


----------



## duku (May 1, 2012)

No VAT, so I imagine it would be 20% cheaper.


----------



## Alisha1 (May 1, 2012)

I hate MAC! Lol they haven't dispatched my package! *impatient*


----------



## rockin (May 2, 2012)

I placed an order at MAC on 30th, and it's still In Warehouse. It was only a few empty palettes, nothing from the new collections, so I would have thought it would be despatched by now.

  	Most of the new stuff is up on HoF now, but not in collections, just under lips, eyes, face etc.  The Reel Sexy eye kohls aren't there yet


----------



## PeachTwist (May 2, 2012)

Alisha1 said:


> I hate MAC! Lol they haven't dispatched my package! *impatient*


	Yep - I'm pissed too.

  	Mainly because though, no one will be home tomorrow to sign for it as we'll be in another city at a hospital appt for my Mom.  It wouldn't be so bad, but I now live on the main road of my city so I don't want to risk it being left on the doorstep as others have had that issue (including myself at my old house, but it was in a secluded area with a front porch so it was hidden).


----------



## rockin (May 2, 2012)

Benefit "Sunbeam" being launched here in the UK on 21st May.  It's described as a "golden bronze complexion highlighter"


----------



## rockin (May 2, 2012)

Wow, my HoF cashback has tracked already!  I've never known things track so fast.  Some places take months to let TCB know it's tracked.


----------



## Anitacska (May 2, 2012)

Weird, my Debenhams one hasn't shown up yet. I wonder if it's because I'd already started putting things in the basket, then closed the window and went through TCB, and they were already showing in the basket. Maybe I should've started from sctratch. Eh, never mind, it's only 3 quid anyway.

  	Does anyone know when the Clarins summer collection is coming out? Also Chanel, Dior? I think Guerlain is towards the end of the month, but the Shine Automatique lipsticks are available now, so I'll be swatching them on Friday. 


rockin said:


> Wow, my HoF cashback has tracked already!  I've never known things track so fast.  Some places take months to let TCB know it's tracked.


----------



## rockin (May 2, 2012)

Because of problems I've had with some things not tracking properly, I opened a new browser (usually use Firefox, opened IE just for the transaction), made sure I cleared my cookies on IE, logged into TCB on there and did the whole purchase from scratch.

  	With the HoF, I did the same, but I had previously put everything I wanted in my 'bag' then did 'save for later' so that when I went to do the actual transaction I just had to move things from 'saved' to 'bag' and not have to hunt for them again.

  	I don't like to clear all my cookies on Firefox, as I have so many on there that I actually want to keep, and whilst it's possible to delete individual ones, it's possible to miss ones that could make a difference to the tracking.


----------



## Anitacska (May 2, 2012)

Thanks, I'll try that next time. 



rockin said:


> Because of problems I've had with some things not tracking properly, I opened a new browser (usually use Firefox, opened IE just for the transaction), made sure I cleared my cookies on IE, logged into TCB on there and did the whole purchase from scratch.
> 
> With the HoF, I did the same, but I had previously put everything I wanted in my 'bag' then did 'save for later' so that when I went to do the actual transaction I just had to move things from 'saved' to 'bag' and not have to hunt for them again.
> 
> I don't like to clear all my cookies on Firefox, as I have so many on there that I actually want to keep, and whilst it's possible to delete individual ones, it's possible to miss ones that could make a difference to the tracking.


----------



## cyho88 (May 2, 2012)

just ordered from the hey sailor collection!! ^^"

	got one blush, an eyeshadow, bronzer and suntint! 

	anyone know where i can find swatches of the bronzers?? i was stuck between getting nude on board or soft sand.  But ended up getting soft sand.  Might change my mind when they arrive.


----------



## rockin (May 2, 2012)

Post arrived - I got one of the Iced Delights bags from Glitter & Ice collection, on ebay, for £17 - not bad for a Zoom Fast Lash (never tried this before), a technakohl eyeliner pencil, a brush and an eyeshadow duo!  I also got another set of the mineralize brushes from Glitter & Ice - just over £15 for 4 brushes, can't be bad   I can't resist a bargain


----------



## rockin (May 2, 2012)

Reel Sexy and Red Racer lipsticks are already out of stock at Debenhams online!


----------



## Anitacska (May 2, 2012)

Glad I've ordered Red Racer. Hope my Debenhams order comes tomorrow.



rockin said:


> Reel Sexy and Red Racer lipsticks are already out of stock at Debenhams online!


----------



## Alisha1 (May 2, 2012)

rockin said:


> Reel Sexy and Red Racer lipsticks are already out of stock at Debenhams online!


  	So glad I ordered both from MAC!


----------



## nikou (May 2, 2012)

rockin said:


> Hillingdon 		 			London, TW6 2GA
> 07500 089527


  	Tee Hee. I chose to fly from heathrow instead of manchester for my holiday late june,  just for duty free mac! 
  	The heathrow flight as cheaper .. so more money to spend on mac?? 
  	I wish I'd booked it early july now, in late june nothing will be left from collections


----------



## Anitacska (May 2, 2012)

Hahaha, I was thinking the same, we're flying from Gatwick (also has a really good duty free area with lots of brands incl. Mac, Guerlain, etc.) on Friday, 1st June and no new collections will be out by then. But we are limited by the school holidays, so gotta be back on the 8th which is the day after the new collections come out (however, the airport in Budapest has no Mac counter and besides the euro prices are worse than UK prices anyway).

  	By the way, what is coming out in June, anyone know? I don't recall any collections other than Heavenly Creatures in July (?). It is July right, not August? We're away at the beginning of August as well with possibly no internet access - eek!



nikou said:


> Tee Hee. I chose to fly from heathrow instead of manchester for my holiday late june,  just for duty free mac!
> The heathrow flight as cheaper .. so more money to spend on mac??
> I wish I'd booked it early july now, in late june nothing will be left from collections


----------



## rockin (May 2, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Hahaha, I was thinking the same, we're flying from Gatwick (also has a really good duty free area with lots of brands incl. Mac, Guerlain, etc.) on Friday, 1st June and no new collections will be out by then. But we are limited by the school holidays, so gotta be back on the 8th which is the day after the new collections come out (however, the airport in Budapest has no Mac counter and besides the euro prices are worse than UK prices anyway).
> 
> By the way, what is coming out in June, anyone know? I don't recall any collections other than Heavenly Creatures in July (?). It is July right, not August? We're away at the beginning of August as well with possibly no internet access - eek!


 
  	I think it's Beth Ditto and Casual Colours next month


----------



## nikou (May 2, 2012)

I just impulsed bought.
  	HoF really scares me when they say how much of each item they have left...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 they can't possible just have 6 of something can they?

  	I bought Sail le vie , Red Racer, Reel Sexy, Pink popcorn l/s and pink cult.


  	I'll be going to mac tomorrow to try out the other two lipsticks in the hey sailor collection and everything else  and then I'll probably order some more things - 1 or 2 things
  	I'm going to spend my debenhams points on one of the bronzers I think


----------



## Anitacska (May 2, 2012)

I don't actually think I'll want anything from those, so that's fine then, don't have to worry about ordering while away. 



rockin said:


> I think it's Beth Ditto and Casual Colours next month


----------



## rockin (May 2, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> I don't actually think I'll want anything from those, so that's fine then, don't have to worry about ordering while away.


  	I think it's going to be a cheap month for me, too, unless they put out another collection with them - 3 or 4 seems to be the norm these days


----------



## PeachTwist (May 2, 2012)

Can you spend Debenhams rewards online yet or is it just in store still?  My local Debenhams doesn't have a MAC counter and I have about £10 to spend so suppose I should find something to get, as apparently points expire (never knew!)


----------



## duku (May 2, 2012)

PeachTwist said:


> Can you spend Debenhams rewards online yet or is it just in store still?  My local Debenhams doesn't have a MAC counter and I have about £10 to spend so suppose I should find something to get, as apparently points expire (never knew!)


  You can only spend them in store I think.


----------



## Alisha1 (May 2, 2012)

Yup you can only spend instore and the expire dates are usually about a year or something but it should say on your clubcard statement


----------



## PeachTwist (May 2, 2012)

Awesome, thanks.  

  	Do any of you guys know of any genuine mac sellers on ebay?


----------



## charlotte366 (May 2, 2012)

Poo checked my flight, heathrow terminal 3, typical!


----------



## nikou (May 2, 2012)

well I just looked on the mac uk website and theres mac's in terminals 1,3,4 and 5.
  	I think mine is in 5.


----------



## rockin (May 3, 2012)

Still "In Warehouse" according to the MAC website, but the order I placed on Monday (permanent stuff) just arrived.  Oh, and the free tattoos - an anchor, a ship and the lady in the stripy bikini and sailor hat.

  	Hope you all get your orders today, too


----------



## rockin (May 3, 2012)

My Overdyed blush has arrived with the postie.  No sign of Debenhams or HoF orders yet, though (assuming they will come with the postie as per usual)

  	I'm actually quite relieved to find that Overdyed isn't as bright as the pics on Temptalia's blog, but much more like on Amarixe's blog.


----------



## rockin (May 3, 2012)

LOL, I've just this minute received the dispatch notice for the MAC box I received over an hour ago!



  	Checked the status update for the HoF order, and apparently it's coming via Hermes, and the last update on the Hermes site says "Hub Trailer via Sorter" at 5:32 this morning.  Any idea what that means?


----------



## PeachTwist (May 3, 2012)

Lmao!

  	I've just received my dispatch e-mail from MAC for my Hey, Sailor! stuff.  I checked the tracking code - it's out for delivery so I should be getting it any time now.  I've literally just driven for over an hour speeding so I could get home when I saw it on my phone.


----------



## Anitacska (May 3, 2012)

No package for me today.  If it comes tomorrow, I'll probably miss it, so will have to pick it up on Saturday from the sorting office. Never mind.

  	I'm also expecting two parcels form the US, hope they don't get caught by customs, one is just over $20 and the threshold is £15 which is what, $22-23? The other one is from a seller I've used before and they always put a low value, so hope that's okay too.


----------



## PeachTwist (May 3, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> No package for me today.  If it comes tomorrow, I'll probably miss it, so will have to pick it up on Saturday from the sorting office. Never mind.
> 
> I'm also expecting two parcels form the US, hope they don't get caught by customs, one is just over $20 and the threshold is £15 which is what, $22-23? The other one is from a seller I've used before and they always put a low value, so hope that's okay too.


  	Do you have any recommendations for sellers in the US?


----------



## Anitacska (May 3, 2012)

I only buy nail polish from the US nowadays, not sure if that's what you're after?


PeachTwist said:


> Do you have any recommendations for sellers in the US?


----------



## PeachTwist (May 3, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> I only buy nail polish from the US nowadays, not sure if that's what you're after?


	That'd be fine, or any UK sellers that you know sell genuine MAC?


----------



## PeachTwist (May 3, 2012)

So I've been looking for Strada blush for quite a while, and I've realised I'll have no choice but to look on eBay and elsewhere as MAC and MAC Pro and MAC Gone But Not Forgotten all don't have it..

  	But can someone tell me if this looks genuine and if so how I'd be able to tell if it's not? 

  	http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MAC-STRADA-blush-refill-RARE-discontinued-100-AUTHENTIC-20-OFF-FEW-HOURS-/110864448932?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19d0093da4

  	EDIT: Nvm. It's fake. Checked for more pics.


----------



## cyho88 (May 3, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> No package for me today.  If it comes tomorrow, I'll probably miss it, so will have to pick it up on Saturday from the sorting office. Never mind.
> 
> I'm also expecting two parcels form the US, hope they don't get caught by customs, one is just over $20 and the threshold is £15 which is what, $22-23? The other one is from a seller I've used before and they always put a low value, so hope that's okay too.


  	i received a parcel last week from Hong Kong and i got charged customs!!  it was only £20! Got charged £13.17! ><" and my sis also got charged customs today for her package. Think royal mail are getting more strict now!


----------



## Anitacska (May 3, 2012)

I don't buy Mac on eBay anymore. The seller I buy Chane Glaze and Color Club polishes from is this one: http://myworld.ebay.co.uk/beautyzone2007/&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2754 They also sell OPI and Orly I think.




PeachTwist said:


> That'd be fine, or any UK sellers that you know sell genuine MAC?


----------



## Anitacska (May 3, 2012)

Yes, the threshold is now £15.  Unless it's a gift, but you have to be careful with that as if the seller puts their eBay ID instead their name, it doesn't matter if it's marked as gift. I got charged on a Cle De Peau powder at $50 value even though it was marked as gift. 



cyho88 said:


> i received a parcel last week from Hong Kong and i got charged customs!!  it was only £20! Got charged £13.17! ><" and my sis also got charged customs today for her package. Think royal mail are getting more strict now!


----------



## PeachTwist (May 3, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> I don't buy Mac on eBay anymore. The seller I buy Chane Glaze and Color Club polishes from is this one: http://myworld.ebay.co.uk/beautyzone2007/&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2754 They also sell OPI and Orly I think.


  	Awesome - thank you.

  	RE: Customs being £15 now - that eBay seller, what are customs charges like when ordering from them?


----------



## Anitacska (May 3, 2012)

PeachTwist said:


> Awesome - thank you.  RE: Customs being £15 now - that eBay seller, what are customs charges like when ordering from them?


  I don't pay customs, she always marks them with a very low value like $10.  But you have to ask nicely.


----------



## Alisha1 (May 3, 2012)

Hope you guys get your orders tomorrow! I purchased the new Estee Lauder Bronze Goddess Gelee powder for £3 as I had £25 in points!

  	Also have some summer collection release dates:
  	Guerlain - 22nd May
  	Chanel - 25th May 

  	I never got the chance to ask at the Dior counter but my guess is the same week as the Chanel release but I will try to confirm


----------



## PeachTwist (May 3, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> I don't pay customs, she always marks them with a very low value like $10.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Thank you.  Greatly appreciated.


----------



## LMD84 (May 3, 2012)

well my goodies arrived today. reel sexy lipstick is lovely and bright and my sailor stuff looks ok but not swatted any of it yet! we actually had a laugh with the tattoos today at work. if you're on my Facebook you'll have seen already! we decided to put them on which made me laugh no end that Ben had a tattoo that said 'hello sailor'! plus a customer actually commented on steve's tattoo (he had the lady one) and said it was cool that his tat said mac and he was selling mac computers! lol!!


----------



## Alisha1 (May 3, 2012)

LMD84 said:


> well my goodies arrived today. reel sexy lipstick is lovely and bright and my sailor stuff looks ok but not swatted any of it yet! we actually had a laugh with the tattoos today at work. if you're on my Facebook you'll have seen already! we decided to put them on which made me laugh no end that Ben had a tattoo that said 'hello sailor'! plus a customer actually commented on steve's tattoo (he had the lady one) and said it was cool that his tat said mac and he was selling mac computers! lol!!


  	Aw lol yeah the tattoos are super cute though I wouldn't wear them so don't really know what to do with them :/ lol


----------



## LMD84 (May 3, 2012)

Alisha1 said:


> Aw lol yeah the tattoos are super cute though I wouldn't wear them so don't really know what to do with them :/ lol


  	stick them on your staff!  lol! i guess it shows my guys would do anything for me! ha ha! nah we actually did it because another staff member has a nautical themed tattoo on his arm so we all thought we'd be like him for the day.


----------



## nazia (May 3, 2012)

Alisha1 said:


> Hope you guys get your orders tomorrow! I purchased the new Estee Lauder Bronze Goddess Gelee powder for £3 as I had £25 in points!
> 
> Also have some summer collection release dates:
> Guerlain - 22nd May
> ...


  	Damn, are you sure about the Guerlain? BritishBeautyBlogger said June!

  	I called and asked about Dior and 2 different stores said the 14th, although they are booking makeover now.


----------



## nazia (May 3, 2012)

LMD84 said:


> well my goodies arrived today. reel sexy lipstick is lovely and bright and my sailor stuff looks ok but not swatted any of it yet! we actually had a laugh with the tattoos today at work. if you're on my Facebook you'll have seen already! we decided to put them on which made me laugh no end that Ben had a tattoo that said 'hello sailor'! plus a customer actually commented on steve's tattoo (he had the lady one) and said it was cool that his tat said mac and he was selling mac computers! lol!!


  	Haha I'd have loved to have seen that!


----------



## PeachTwist (May 3, 2012)

Lou that's awesome.  Glad you and your staff are so friendly and get along so well, it's such an important thing.


----------



## Anitacska (May 3, 2012)

Yes, I've heard end of May for Guerlain too.



Alisha1 said:


> Hope you guys get your orders tomorrow! I purchased the new Estee Lauder Bronze Goddess Gelee powder for £3 as I had £25 in points!
> 
> Also have some summer collection release dates:
> Guerlain - 22nd May
> ...


  	Forgot to say, Corinne has offered to CP GAT l/g for me and it only comes to £14 with shipping, Paypal fees, etc., so I'm happy!


----------



## Alisha1 (May 3, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Yes, I've heard end of May for Guerlain too.
> 
> 
> Thank you! Anyone knows about the Clarins one? I want the eyeshadow palette and want to check out the jelly looking lipsticks.
> ...


  	Girl About Town Gloss looks great! If we got those shades I would so get that, Ravishing and Peachstock!


----------



## rockin (May 3, 2012)

I actually went for a walk today.  I took it slow and steady, though.  I went to vote in the local elections, taking my son to vote for the first time, then continued on to town, where I went to HoF to collect the eyeshadows I ordered the week before I went into hospital.  I got Warm Thunder and Modern Pewter, and I love them both.  Warm Thunder is indeed virtually indistinguishable from Estee Lauder Cyber Silver, although my daughter reckons WT has a slightly purple tone to it and CS has a slightly brown tone to it.  The MAC one is definitely better value, with so much more for your money.  Oh, and they gave me a free sample of Miss Dior Eau Fraiche EDT, too.

  	Whilst there, I had a look at the Estee Lauder Illuminating Powder Gelee and I love it - less orange than the last one, and so soft and easy to blend.  I also liked the eyeshadow palette that goes with it, so I think this might be what I spend my HoF reward vouchers on when I get them.

  	I spent some Boots points on the way back, as they now have the silver Maybelline Color Tattoo in, and I wanted it to complete the set lol.


----------



## Anitacska (May 3, 2012)

Glad to hear you're feeling better. A little shopping always makes things look better, eh? I didn't get Warm Thunder exactly because I have the EL silver shadow, but hey, at least you have a backup?

  	I've bought both the EL gelee powder and the e/s palette, the powder is really wearable and I'm gonna try out the e/s tomorrow, but I swatched them yesterday and they're like butter. So lovely. 

  	I'm going swatching tomorrow to HoF myself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






rockin said:


> I actually went for a walk today.  I took it slow and steady, though.  I went to vote in the local elections, taking my son to vote for the first time, then continued on to town, where I went to HoF to collect the eyeshadows I ordered the week before I went into hospital.  I got Warm Thunder and Modern Pewter, and I love them both.  Warm Thunder is indeed virtually indistinguishable from Estee Lauder Cyber Silver, although my daughter reckons WT has a slightly purple tone to it and CS has a slightly brown tone to it.  The MAC one is definitely better value, with so much more for your money.  Oh, and they gave me a free sample of Miss Dior Eau Fraiche EDT, too.
> 
> Whilst there, I had a look at the Estee Lauder Illuminating Powder Gelee and I love it - less orange than the last one, and so soft and easy to blend.  I also liked the eyeshadow palette that goes with it, so I think this might be what I spend my HoF reward vouchers on when I get them.
> 
> I spent some Boots points on the way back, as they now have the silver Maybelline Color Tattoo in, and I wanted it to complete the set lol.


----------



## PeachTwist (May 3, 2012)

Have any of you ladies pressed pigments?  If so, is surgicial spirit what is needed?  I've only seen the US tutorials on how to do it and they all use rubbing alcohol but I'm not sure what it's called over here.  In Canada we called it rubbing alcohol too.


----------



## rockin (May 3, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Glad to hear you're feeling better. A little shopping always makes things look better, eh? I didn't get Warm Thunder exactly because I have the EL silver shadow, but hey, at least you have a backup?
> 
> I've bought both the EL gelee powder and the e/s palette, the powder is really wearable and I'm gonna try out the e/s tomorrow, but I swatched them yesterday and they're like butter. So lovely.
> 
> I'm going swatching tomorrow to HoF myself.


  	Yep, reckon I'm alright for silver eyeshadow for some time lol.  I hadn't originally intended to get Warm Thunder, but curiosity got the better of me.

  	It was good to get out in the fresh air, even if it was drizzling some of the time.  My daughter met us in town after school, and we went for a meal in the chippy - it saved me cooking tea tonight and also gave me a sit down to recover before heading home.  I actually wasn't beetroot faced and struggling for breath when I got home - don't know if it was because I wasn't doing my usual fast walk, or if it had anything to do with the warfarin.  My Dad actually wrote in an email to my sister that I am on 'wolverine' (he was thinking of my nephew's love of the Wolverine character from X Men, and wrote the wrong thing) and my sister replied that she hoped I didn't start having blades shoot out of the back of my hands lol.


----------



## rockin (May 3, 2012)

PeachTwist said:


> Have any of you ladies pressed pigments?  If so, is surgicial spirit what is needed?  I've only seen the US tutorials on how to do it and they all use rubbing alcohol but I'm not sure what it's called over here.  In Canada we called it rubbing alcohol too.


  	I asked in all the chemists near me, and none of them had heard of rubbing alcohol!  In the end I bought some on ebay.  It is 70% Isopropyl Alcohol, and to me doesn't smell like the surgical spirit I've come across before.  Some computer part shops sell 70% Isopropyl Alcohol, too - apparently it's great for cleaning monitor screens and electrical contacts etc. 

  	I've not pressed any pigments, but I have repaired a couple of eyeshadows, and it worked


----------



## Anitacska (May 3, 2012)

I'm trying to remember where I got mine from, it might have been Wilkinson or Superdrug? I know I asked and was told you couldn't get it, but I did in the end.



rockin said:


> I asked in all the chemists near me, and none of them had heard of rubbing alcohol!  In the end I bought some on ebay.  It is 70% Isopropyl Alcohol, and to me doesn't smell like the surgical spirit I've come across before.  Some computer part shops sell 70% Isopropyl Alcohol, too - apparently it's great for cleaning monitor screens and electrical contacts etc.
> 
> I've not pressed any pigments, but I have repaired a couple of eyeshadows, and it worked


----------



## nazia (May 3, 2012)

rockin said:


> I asked in all the chemists near me, and none of them had heard of rubbing alcohol!  In the end I bought some on ebay.  It is 70% Isopropyl Alcohol, and to me doesn't smell like the surgical spirit I've come across before.  Some computer part shops sell 70% Isopropyl Alcohol, too - apparently it's great for cleaning monitor screens and electrical contacts etc.
> 
> I've not pressed any pigments, but I have repaired a couple of eyeshadows, and it worked


  	Yes Maplin sell big bottles.


----------



## PeachTwist (May 3, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> I'm trying to remember where I got mine from, it might have been Wilkinson or Superdrug? I know I asked and was told you couldn't get it, but I did in the end.


  	Thanks ladies - I couldn't think of the name over here.  I googled it and found this 99.9% Isopropyl Alcohol on a website for £2.99 for 500ml. I'll just get that, should do the trick.  Now to find the pans! Haha.


----------



## Anitacska (May 4, 2012)

I'm going swatching today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Might not buy anything, but we'll see.


----------



## rockin (May 4, 2012)

I wonder what's happening on the MAC website?  I went to check on the description of something, and it said MAC is currently being updated

  	That's one thing I miss on the department store websites - there are no colour descriptions


----------



## Anitacska (May 4, 2012)

I'm back from shopping. In the end only picked up Riviera Life l/g and Crew highlighting powder. I wasn't gonna get the powder, but I do like it a lot and the stripes are properly raised, so even if they're just on top, that's gonna last me a long time. 

  	My package however did not arrive today, boo to Debenhams. In fact none of the 3 I'm expecting has arrived. Boo to the Royal Mail too.


----------



## duku (May 4, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> I'm back from shopping. In the end only picked up Riviera Life l/g and Crew highlighting powder. I wasn't gonna get the powder, but I do like it a lot and the stripes are properly raised, so even if they're just on top, that's gonna last me a long time.  *My package however did not arrive today, boo to Debenhams. In fact none of the 3 I'm expecting has arrived. Boo to the Royal Mail too. *


  Mine didn't come either. I hope they come tomorrow, don't fancy waiting until Tuesday.


----------



## PeachTwist (May 4, 2012)

Hey ladies!

  	I went shopping (oops)

  	Went into TJMaxx for the first time - wasn't thrilled but found a few things.

  	Picked up a Tigi Bed Head Superstar 750ml shampoo for £9.99 - can't really complain for that size I don't think.

  	Found a Colour Club set in Alter Ego, 7 colours.  I'm happy with that.  They're nice pastel shades which I don't have any of and it allows me to try the brand.  Was £7.99 so I'm not complaining at all.

  	Found 2 Elizabeth Arden quads - I've never tried EA's make-up, so I was curious.  £6.99 each so can't complain.  They're alright - Blue Breeze and Golden Lilac.  Also found a Duo in 03 Autumn Leaves for £5.99.  Was all the make-up they really had, I suspect if anything bigger/better had been in, it had already been found lol.

  	Picked up another shampoo, 1L bottle of Argan Oil Shampoo in Papaya Mist.. figured I'd give that a shot as well for £5.99 and that's it.  I'm happy with what I got, but not over the moon if that makes sense.

  	Went to Debenhams and picked up a YSL lipstick (my first!) with my £10 points so only paid £13.50.  Got the Rouge Volupte in 2 Sensual Silk.  LOVE this.

  	When I was in Debenhams a lady sprayed me with a D&G perfume.. some new one for summer - I think I may have to get it as it's just lovely.  Can't stop sniffing my wrist, lol.


----------



## Anitacska (May 4, 2012)

Oh yes, I forgot about the Bank Holiday Monday. Really hope all 3 of my packages come tomorrow...



duku said:


> Mine didn't come either. I hope they come tomorrow, don't fancy waiting until Tuesday.


----------



## Anitacska (May 4, 2012)

I went to TKMaxx today too, but didn't buy anything for a change, lol.

  	I did get a few more nail polishes in Topshop (I can't stop buying nail polishes, check out my newest blogpost for all the polishes I've bought lately!) and also in Sainsbury's (Charlotte at Lipglossiping wrote about these Eye Candy polishes in Sainsbury's). I tested the new Nars duo (the blue and purple one) and it has a very poor colour pay off, just like Temptalia said. So I think it's a skip for me. The colours are pretty, but they barely show up. It was quite hilarious actully, the SA showed me how marvellous the eyeshadow pencil is and how you can use it as a base to make the colours pop, and she literally piled on the eyeshadows and they still barely showed up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Oh and I've finally managed to pick up the Models Own Ibiza Mix polish (and another one to make use of the 2 for £8 offer)!



PeachTwist said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I went shopping (oops)
> 
> ...


----------



## rockin (May 4, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> I went to TKMaxx today too, but didn't buy anything for a change, lol.
> 
> I did get a few more nail polishes in Topshop (I can't stop buying nail polishes, check out my newest blogpost for all the polishes I've bought lately!) and also in Sainsbury's (Charlotte at Lipglossiping wrote about these Eye Candy polishes in Sainsbury's). I tested the new Nars duo (the blue and purple one) and it has a very poor colour pay off, just like Temptalia said. So I think it's a skip for me. The colours are pretty, but they barely show up. It was quite hilarious actully, the SA showed me how marvellous the eyeshadow pencil is and how you can use it as a base to make the colours pop, and she literally piled on the eyeshadows and they still barely showed up.
> 
> ...


  	Congrats on finding the Ibiza Mix polish 

  	When I popped into Sainsburys on my way home from town yesterday (to get some sweeties) I had a look to see if they had the nail polishes, but they still only had the Max Factor and Maybelline stands as usual and nothing else.  It's signposted as a Superstore, so you would think they would have more than just this.


----------



## toobusytostitch (May 4, 2012)

duku said:


> Mine didn't come either. I hope they come tomorrow, don't fancy waiting until Tuesday.


	Nor mine.  I bet it does turn up tomorrow, as I'm out all day and my husband will definitely take delivery!  Tuesday would actually be better for me


----------



## duku (May 4, 2012)

If any of you pass through an M&S at the weekend have a peek at the make up. They have a sale on and a lot of it is marked down, I bought a wannabe Flamingo lipstick there today.  





Anitacska said:


> Oh yes, I forgot about the Bank Holiday Monday. Really hope all 3 of my packages come tomorrow...


  Hope they show up!   





toobusytostitch said:


> Nor mine.  I bet it does turn up tomorrow, as I'm out all day and my husband will definitely take delivery!  Tuesday would actually be better for me


  Oh I've been there! Aways try to intercept packages before my parents catch wind of them.


----------



## anita22 (May 5, 2012)

I stopped through Heathrow T5 yesterday, got to play with the Reel Sexy and Hey Sailor collections. Nothing particularly grabbed my attention though. Bobbi Brown has new cream eyeshadows out with the Coffee to Cocktails and Miami collections, so I ended up getting a few of those instead. I am in LOVE with the Velvet Plum cream shadow (this is not new but was only part of a LE set before). It's a bronzey-mauvey shimmer, sort of like Satin Taupe in a cream version.

  	The week after next I visit London for a few days as I have some meetings in the city centre (which is awesome as it means I might get to go to Selfridges!)


----------



## rockin (May 5, 2012)

My Debenhams order arrived with the postie this morning!  I got the 2 Hey Sailor! blushes, and they also gave me 2 fragrance samples - Armani Code Luna and Diesel Only The Brave Tattoo

  	Also in the post were Her Blooming Cheek and X-Rocks, which I bought on ebay.  I had previously been scared of HBC, after seeing the super bright pics on blogs, but it actually blends out very nicely on the back of my hand.


----------



## Anitacska (May 5, 2012)

I got 3 of the new Bobbi Brown cream eyeshadows myself, including Velvet Plum (and have you seen Smoky Topaz? it's gorgeous!). Yay for being able to go to Selfridges, I'm going to London tomorrow and have plans to go to Westfield, Selfridges, and Debenhams to spend my points and buy one of the Guerlain Shine Automatique lipsticks. I swatched them all yesterday and they're so pretty!



rockin said:


> My Debenhams order arrived with the postie this morning!  I got the 2 Hey Sailor! blushes, and they also gave me 2 fragrance samples - Armani Code Luna and Diesel Only The Brave Tattoo
> 
> Also in the post were Her Blooming Cheek and X-Rocks, which I bought on ebay.  I had previously been scared of HBC, after seeing the super bright pics on blogs, but it actually blends out very nicely on the back of my hand.


  	After looking at the Hey Sailor thread I've gone back and ordered Feeling Fresh and Barefoot e/s. I swatched FF yesterday and liked it a lot, then thought I won't get it, but once saw Mac-Guy's swatched I decided to order them anyway. So much for not wanting much from this collection, lol.


----------



## rockin (May 5, 2012)

I just had a look on the Selfridges site to see what 'long gone' MAC they still had.  They have Viva Glam Cyndi lipgloss, but you can't add it to bag because you need to 'select colour' first, and there is nowhere to select it? 

  	They also have 2 of the Tendertones, Surf Baby eyeshadows, lipglosses, eye pencils, Careblends and suntints.  Surprisingly, they also have all 3 Shop MAC Cremeblend blushes!


----------



## lovesongx (May 5, 2012)

I picked up a Greasepaint Stick in Charred Mauve (from Art Supplies 2010!) from the CCO in Cheshire Oaks yesterday, it was only £9 and I've picked it up but left it every time I visited the shop! Finally bought it. The swatch on my hand took a lot of hot water, soap and scrubbing to remove so I'm pleased! They also had some of the DSquared GPS but the lid had been left off the testers and they were all dried out - quite off putting!


----------



## duku (May 5, 2012)

Boo, no packages for me today.


----------



## Anitacska (May 5, 2012)

I need to take a trip to a CCO sometime this spring/summer, shame there isn't one in London.  The nearest is an hour's drive from me.



duku said:


> Boo, no packages for me today.


----------



## duku (May 5, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> I need to take a trip to a CCO sometime this spring/summer, shame there isn't one in London.  The nearest is an hour's drive from me.   Sorry to hear that.  Did you order on Tuesday?


  Yep! My MAC package is at the local depot, so close but no cigar. I'll probably get my Debenhams one on Tuesday. :sigh:  The closest CCO to me is Bicester, I want to drag my boyfriend there some time soon.


----------



## anita22 (May 5, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> I got 3 of the new Bobbi Brown cream eyeshadows myself, including Velvet Plum (and have you seen Smoky Topaz? it's gorgeous!). Yay for being able to go to Selfridges, I'm going to London tomorrow and have plans to go to Westfield, Selfridges, and Debenhams to spend my points and buy one of the Guerlain Shine Automatique lipsticks. I swatched them all yesterday and they're so pretty!


	I did see Smoky Topaz, I thought it was gorgeous too. Do you find it to be quite close in color to Velvet Plum? I thought it might be so did not get it... though I go through Heathrow again next week so will have another opportunity to pick it up. (Unfortunately there is only one BB counter in Amsterdam, and they were totally sold out of this collection, so Heathrow is my only chance to buy it).


----------



## Anitacska (May 5, 2012)

No, I don't think it's close. I have to admit I haven't worn them yet, but when I swatched them they were different enough to get both (to me anyway). I also got Cool Lilac (I think that's what it's called), that's a lot less shimmery though.



anita22 said:


> I did see Smoky Topaz, I thought it was gorgeous too. Do you find it to be quite close in color to Velvet Plum? I thought it might be so did not get it... though I go through Heathrow again next week so will have another opportunity to pick it up. (Unfortunately there is only one BB counter in Amsterdam, and they were totally sold out of this collection, so Heathrow is my only chance to buy it).


----------



## anita22 (May 5, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> No, I don't think it's close. I have to admit I haven't worn them yet, but when I swatched them they were different enough to get both (to me anyway). I also got Cool Lilac (I think that's what it's called), that's a lot less shimmery though.


  	Thanks for this. Dammit, this means I have to have it then. Hope there are still some left when I get there!
	I got Cool Lilac too, I wore it today with the Velvet Plum. It applies very sheerly, but I like it anyway. Feels very springy even though the weather is crap!


----------



## LMD84 (May 6, 2012)

rockin said:


> I asked in all the chemists near me, and none of them had heard of rubbing alcohol!  In the end I bought some on ebay.  It is 70% Isopropyl Alcohol, and to me doesn't smell like the surgical spirit I've come across before.  Some computer part shops sell 70% Isopropyl Alcohol, too - apparently it's great for cleaning monitor screens and electrical contacts etc.
> 
> I've not pressed any pigments, but I have repaired a couple of eyeshadows, and it worked


  	yeah rubbing alcohol is surgical spirit in the uk. i bought a bottle from tesco!

  	i have been having fun with my feeling fresh shadow - worn it two days in a row! such a beautiful bright green that is so pigmented! plus it goes amazingly well with the green muff aqua cream!  the green liner is also lovely but doesn't last as long as i'd hope on my waterline  i hope everybody is having a great weekend!


----------



## Anitacska (May 6, 2012)

Hello! I've just been to London, went to Westfield and then to Selfridges and Debenhams on Oxford Street.  I didn't get much, only picked up a few things in KIKO and then one of the new Guerlain Shine Automatiques (#220) in Debenhams for £9.50 (I had £15 left on my beauty card). I finally remembered to take my B2Mac empties, but there was a queue at the Mac in Westfield and the Selfridges counter was very busy. In the end I walked to the Mac Pro store on Carnaby Street and picked up a Lickable lipstick which I'd never actually heard of, but it's a really lovely shade. One of my empties was a VAE and the MUA at Mac Pro said "I shouldn't tell you this, but the VAE is coming out again in the summer." Yeah, I know, lol.

  	I had another look at Hey sailor, Reel Sexy and Lips & Tips, but nothing else interests me, so I'm done with the collections. I actually need to have a strict wishlist for the rest of the month and only buy what I actually really want, rather than wonder into shops and go, ooh, I really like this. I've already spent 60% of my monthly budget on bits and bobs, so I need to slow down. I've worked out how much I must have spent over the past 4 years and I'm really shocked. Anyway... hope you're all having a good weekend.

  	PS. Anita, I had another look and Smoky Topaz is definitely different, it's lighter and more taupe-y than Velvet Plum.


----------



## Alisha1 (May 6, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Hello! I've just been to London, went to Westfield and then to Selfridges and Debenhams on Oxford Street.  I didn't get much, only picked up a few things in KIKO and then one of the new Guerlain Shine Automatiques (#220) in Debenhams for £9.50 (I had £15 left on my beauty card). I finally remembered to take my B2Mac empties, but there was a queue at the Mac in Westfield and the Selfridges counter was very busy. In the end I walked to the Mac Pro store on Carnaby Street and picked up a Lickable lipstick which I'd never actually heard of, but it's a really lovely shade. One of my empties was a VAE and the MUA at Mac Pro said "I shouldn't tell you this, but the VAE is coming out again in the summer." Yeah, I know, lol.
> 
> I had another look at Hey sailor, Reel Sexy and Lips & Tips, but nothing else interests me, so I'm done with the collections. I actually need to have a strict wishlist for the rest of the month and only buy what I actually really want, rather than wonder into shops and go, ooh, I really like this. I've already spent 60% of my monthly budget on bits and bobs, so I need to slow down. I've worked out how much I must have spent over the past 4 years and I'm really shocked. Anyway... hope you're all having a good weekend.
> 
> PS. Anita, I had another look and Smoky Topaz is definitely different, it's lighter and more taupe-y than Velvet Plum.


  	You gotta love shopping in London! 

  	I've been wondering what makes VAE so great? I want to get one to see how it is but if I fall in love with it I most likely won't be able to get more considering how popular it is!


----------



## PeachTwist (May 6, 2012)

I'd like to know WHAT VAE is, lol.. clearly I'm missing something here!


----------



## Anitacska (May 6, 2012)

VAE is quite rough which I like, it leaves my skin nice and smooth, I don't like scrubs that don't do anything. I also love it as a lipscrub. I have loads of back ups, I actually managed to pick 3 up in a CCO in Orlando last year. I don't use mine too often, maybe once a week if I'm not too late going to bed, so it lasts for a long time. I also really like the mask but that's not coming back and I only have maybe 2 of them left. 



Alisha1 said:


> You gotta love shopping in London!
> 
> I've been wondering what makes VAE so great? I want to get one to see how it is but if I fall in love with it I most likely won't be able to get more considering how popular it is!


----------



## Anitacska (May 6, 2012)

Volcanic Ash Exfoliator



PeachTwist said:


> I'd like to know WHAT VAE is, lol.. clearly I'm missing something here!


----------



## PeachTwist (May 6, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Volcanic Ash Exfoliator


	Ahh! Thank you!


----------



## Alisha1 (May 6, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> VAE is quite rough which I like, it leaves my skin nice and smooth, I don't like scrubs that don't do anything. I also love it as a lipscrub. I have loads of back ups, I actually managed to pick 3 up in a CCO in Orlando last year. I don't use mine too often, maybe once a week if I'm not too late going to bed, so it lasts for a long time. I also really like the mask but that's not coming back and I only have maybe 2 of them left.


  	Ooh sounds good I may pick up 2 if my budget allows it  I hope MAC eventually bring back the mask, I'm actually surprised that MAC are not making the exfoliator permanent considering how popular it was :/


----------



## Anitacska (May 7, 2012)

Alisha1 said:


> Ooh sounds good I may pick up 2 if my budget allows it  I hope MAC eventually bring back the mask, I'm actually surprised that MAC are not making the exfoliator permanent considering how popular it was :/


  Yeah, I don't understand either why it's not permanent.


----------



## rockin (May 7, 2012)

MAC have just posted this on Facebook


 [h=6]More personalized, more artistry – M∙A∙C on 3! Visit our second location at Selfridges London on the 3rd floor. Get one-on-one access to our makeup masters, take private lessons and workshops, shop new collections and much more. Opens May 21st![/h]  	 



  	Great for those who are in or can visit London easily, but what about those of us who don't have a MAC counter or store anywhere near?


----------



## PeachTwist (May 7, 2012)

rockin said:


> MAC have just posted this on Facebook
> 
> 
> [h=6]More personalized, more artistry – M∙A∙C on 3! Visit our second location at Selfridges London on the 3rd floor. Get one-on-one access to our makeup masters, take private lessons and workshops, shop new collections and much more. Opens May 21st![/h]
> ...


  	Agreed.  I really wish they'd bring them further around the country rather than just the "big cities" - I realise they need to have them for the sake that big cities have more people, but some have 3-4 MAC locations and I don't even have one. :/


----------



## rockin (May 7, 2012)

I live in the County Town of Kent, and we don't even have a counter.


----------



## rockin (May 7, 2012)

ASOS have 24% off for 24 hours only.  It wasn't clear whether beauty was included or not, so I tried it out.  The discount code is entered right near the end of checkout, after you have entered your card details etc., but a discount is indeed applied.  However, it only took off 20% rather than 24%, but 20% is pretty good I think.

  	If anyone's interested (and has any money left after all the MAC collections), the code is EXTRA24

  	The code is valid until 8.59am BST 8 May 2012.


----------



## Anitacska (May 7, 2012)

Thanks for this, I've been wanting to get the new Too Faced Candlelight Glow duo powder.  I also got the Clarisonic Deep Pore brush head.



rockin said:


> ASOS have 24% off for 24 hours only.  It wasn't clear whether beauty was included or not, so I tried it out.  The discount code is entered right near the end of checkout, after you have entered your card details etc., but a discount is indeed applied.  However, it only took off 20% rather than 24%, but 20% is pretty good I think.
> 
> If anyone's interested (and has any money left after all the MAC collections), the code is EXTRA24
> 
> The code is valid until 8.59am BST 8 May 2012.


----------



## PeachTwist (May 7, 2012)

rockin said:


> I live in the County Town of Kent, and we don't even have a counter.


	Yep, me neither. My local counter is the Metro which is an hour away by train.  Makes it a bit ridiculous if I want to see something in person.


----------



## Alisha1 (May 7, 2012)

rockin said:


> ASOS have 24% off for 24 hours only.  It wasn't clear whether beauty was included or not, so I tried it out.  The discount code is entered right near the end of checkout, after you have entered your card details etc., but a discount is indeed applied.  However, it only took off 20% rather than 24%, but 20% is pretty good I think.
> 
> If anyone's interested (a*nd has any money left after all the MAC collections)*, the code is EXTRA24
> 
> The code is valid until 8.59am BST 8 May 2012.


  	wish I had some money left  lol thanks for posting though  Asos are the only online retailer that are decent enough to give us 20% off makeup now and again!


----------



## Anitacska (May 7, 2012)

The ASOS code reminded me, I wanted to check out the new Stila products in person, but the only counter I know of (Boots in Westfield) didn't have any of the new stuff. It really annoys me that there's no Stila or even Urban Decay counters near me.  The only place I can check Ud out in person is in Debenhams on Oxford Street.


----------



## rockin (May 7, 2012)

Nowhere near me has Stila, but our HoF does at least have Urban Decay.


----------



## duku (May 7, 2012)

Thanks for posting the code, rockin! I might get something from Nars. Any recommendations?


----------



## Alisha1 (May 7, 2012)

duku said:


> Thanks for posting the code, rockin! I might get something from Nars. Any recommendations?


  	I've been eyeing a few of the newer shades of NARS Velvet Gloss lip pencil also you can never go wrong with NARS Blushes  My list of NARS stuff I want is endless!


----------



## duku (May 7, 2012)

Alisha1 said:


> I've been eyeing a few of the newer shades of NARS Velvet Gloss lip pencil also you can never go wrong with NARS Blushes  My list of NARS stuff I want is endless!


  Thanks! Same here, there's just so much I want. I have a few blushes and they're my favourite. Those lip pencils look really good! Think I might go for an eyeshadow duo, can't decide between Cordura and Isolde.


----------



## charlotte366 (May 7, 2012)

I spent most of the weekend trying to avoid buying new stuff and succeeded! I spent most of today going through my collection working out what to sell, took forever, I was hoping to part with more but its always more difficult than i think its going to be, I end up going thats pretty oh I forgot I had that etc and never get anywhere. I

  	ts a good start though. I was hankering after the highlight powder in the mac sailor collection, but realised I don't even use the highlighters that I do have!

  	All I have to now is keep adding stuff to the sales pile and avoid buying new stuff at the airport in 2 weeks time!


----------



## Alisha1 (May 7, 2012)

charlotte366 said:


> I spent most of the weekend trying to avoid buying new stuff and succeeded! I spent most of today going through my collection working out what to sell, took forever, I was hoping to part with more but its always more difficult than i think its going to be, I end up going thats pretty oh I forgot I had that etc and never get anywhere. I
> 
> ts a good start though. I was hankering after the highlight powder in the mac sailor collection, but realised I don't even use the highlighters that I do have!
> 
> All I have to now is keep adding stuff to the sales pile and avoid buying new stuff at the airport in 2 weeks time!


  	I need to stop going on the Hey Sailor forum! I keep adding stuff to my list even though I should be done with that collection!!


----------



## LMD84 (May 7, 2012)

just bought myself the seaside body oil and the sh brush from hello sailor from debenhams  also grabbed brush cleanser because i'm out. now i should have about £15 of points so i shall buy perversion liner from ud later in the week


----------



## duku (May 8, 2012)

Alisha1 said:


> Both duos look great! I think I'd maybe go for Isolde cause I love the combo and as the colours are in the same colour family it might be a good daytime colour depending on how frost the shades are
> 
> I need to stop going on the Hey Sailor forum! I keep adding stuff to my list even though I should be done with that collection!!


  	That's the one I got in the end! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





	The code is still working this morning, so if anyone missed out you can still place a cheeky order.


----------



## Anitacska (May 8, 2012)

That's what I have done, since I have now seen the collection twice and decided I don't need anything else, I might as well stop looking on the thread. 



Alisha1 said:


> Both duos look great! I think I'd maybe go for Isolde cause I love the combo and as the colours are in the same colour family it might be a good daytime colour depending on how frost the shades are
> 
> *I need to stop going on the Hey Sailor forum! I keep adding stuff to my list even though I should be done with that collection!!*


----------



## Alisha1 (May 8, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> That's what I have done, since I have now seen the collection twice and decided I don't need anything else, I might as well stop looking on the thread.


  	I think it's too late for me, on the Selfridges site I've filled up my basket with more things I want from the collection :/ I probably won't be able to purchase them till the end of the month and even than there's the Dior and Chanel summer collections to think about! There's too many pretty things coming out!


----------



## rockin (May 8, 2012)

Debenhams have the new Urban Decay 'Build Your Own' palette and shadows listed on their site.  Shame they haven't reduced the price of the original (to be discontinued) shadows, though


----------



## Anitacska (May 9, 2012)

Eh, I'm not a big fan of the palette, saw it in London the other day and it's just too bulky (plus I hate the fact that it's tin). I've been planning on depotting my existing UD singles and popping them into an empty Mac palette, that will be much better I think.



rockin said:


> Debenhams have the new Urban Decay 'Build Your Own' palette and shadows listed on their site.  Shame they haven't reduced the price of the original (to be discontinued) shadows, though


  	If anyone's interested, Too Faced Shadow Insurance is up on Buyapowa, lowest possible price £9 plus £2 p+p. I'm considering getting one, my other tube is running low, but it's actually still fine, unlike the UDPPs that keep drying out on me once I scoop half the contents out that gets stuck in the stupid shaped tube. I like UDPP otherwise, but TF seems to last better in the tube.


----------



## Anitacska (May 9, 2012)

Postman's just brought me 3 packages, yay! One is 6 China Glaze nail polishes, one is the green Maybelline Color Tattoo and two L'Oreal Infallible shadows (both from the US), and one is from Buyapowa (Seche Vite base and top coats).


----------



## PeachTwist (May 9, 2012)

Did anyone get Strada from the Gareth Pugh collection?

  	I decided to risk buying one on ebay for a ridiculous price and I've received it today.  It looks like it's genuine but I just wanted to check if anyone has it to compare batch codes? and my GOD it is SMALL.  I knew the couture collection meant you get less product for more money but my god it's TINY.  I couldn't believe it.  That's the one thing I really dislike about photos/youtube - everything looks so much bigger than they are.

  	I love the colour though, I'm gonna try it out tomorrow for a contour colour (hopefully) haha, I'm still very nervous but at least it hasn't turned orange on my hand swatch like everything else does!


----------



## banana1234 (May 9, 2012)

clarisonice mia on buyapowa for 90 quid atm! i snagged myself one!!


----------



## PeachTwist (May 9, 2012)

Okay, so..

  	I was looking through the Gareth Pugh discussion and I read somewhere that someone said Strada is perm at pro in pan form.  I remember hearing that forever ago, and every time I've called except one (when I couldn't afford it) they have been sold out.  The guy I just spoke to said it's only been out of stock for about a week and they usually get stock within about 4 weeks of it selling out or something... Told me to call back at the end of the month and I should be able to get a date for it to be back in stock by then - I really hope so... I think I'm going to love this colour as a contour and if I do, I want a few back ups just in case it's ever gone forever.

  	Does anyone know if this sounds roughly accurate though?  I've never ordered from pro before.


----------



## rockin (May 9, 2012)

I'm sure I read on the Gareth Pugh thread that Strada was available in pan form at Pro only, but that it was still LE.  It really annoys me that we can't see what is available on the pro site since they changed the site - at least before we could see, even if we couldn't order online through them.  If it is available in pan form, then I would be interested in buying it, but I wasn't prepared to pay that much for it in the LE packaging.


  	I popped into HoF after my dance class today (don't worry, I didn't overdo things in class) and they had the new Urban Decay palettes and pots in there.  According to the lady I spoke to, the palettes themselves are limited edition!  I queried the sense of that, and she said she felt the same.  They haven't sent the old style pots back yet, so she said I might still be able to get some of the old, discontinued ones if I go again before they have to return them.  I need to check which discontinued colours I don't yet have.  They haven't been reduced in price, though, unfortunately.

  	Superdrug had some of the new L'Oreal collection in, but not all of it yet http://www.reallyree.com/2012/05/lor-electric-collection-from-loreal.html

  	I wasn't bright red in the face and puffing like a steam train when I got home, which I usually am after going into town, so I think the clot problem has probably been affecting me for some time, but I never realised (I just put it down to my age and being overweight).  Mind you, I did walk slower today rather than my usual powering it up the hill all the way home.


----------



## Mac-Guy (May 9, 2012)

PeachTwist said:


> Okay, so..
> 
> *I was looking through the Gareth Pugh discussion and I read somewhere that someone said Strada is perm at pro in pan form*.  I remember hearing that forever ago, and every time I've called except one (when I couldn't afford it) they have been sold out.  The guy I just spoke to said it's only been out of stock for about a week and they usually get stock within about 4 weeks of it selling out or something... Told me to call back at the end of the month and I should be able to get a date for it to be back in stock by then - I really hope so... I think I'm going to love this colour as a contour and if I do, I want a few back ups just in case it's ever gone forever.
> 
> Does anyone know if this sounds roughly accurate though?  I've never ordered from pro before.


  	It certainly was Pro LE in the US. Maybe it's different in the UK.


----------



## Anitacska (May 9, 2012)

Maybe the design of the palette is limited edition? Otherwise what's the point?

  	Ooh I like the look of the new Infallible eyeshadows. Metallic lilac and Metallic coral? Sounds lovely.  I've just received two of these from the US, the sahdes are called Amber Rush and Infinite Sky and they are both so pretty.  I really like the texture of these shadows, they beat Metal-X eyeshadows hands down.

  	Glad to hear you're feeling better. I'm still waiting for my blooming referral about my heart palpitations.  I'm also getting some help with my anxiety and depression, well, not full blown depression, but I have been feeling down and very panicky lately.



rockin said:


> I'm sure I read on the Gareth Pugh thread that Strada was available in pan form at Pro only, but that it was still LE.  It really annoys me that we can't see what is available on the pro site since they changed the site - at least before we could see, even if we couldn't order online through them.  If it is available in pan form, then I would be interested in buying it, but I wasn't prepared to pay that much for it in the LE packaging.
> 
> 
> I popped into HoF after my dance class today (don't worry, I didn't overdo things in class) and they had the new Urban Decay palettes and pots in there.  According to the lady I spoke to, the palettes themselves are limited edition!  I queried the sense of that, and she said she felt the same.  They haven't sent the old style pots back yet, so she said I might still be able to get some of the old, discontinued ones if I go again before they have to return them.  I need to check which discontinued colours I don't yet have.  They haven't been reduced in price, though, unfortunately.
> ...


----------



## Alisha1 (May 9, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Maybe the design of the palette is limited edition? Otherwise what's the point?
> 
> Ooh I like the look of the new Infallible eyeshadows. Metallic lilac and Metallic coral? Sounds lovely.  I've just received two of these from the US, the sahdes are called Amber Rush and Infinite Sky and they are both so pretty.  I really like the texture of these shadows, they beat Metal-X eyeshadows hands down.
> 
> Glad to hear you're feeling better. I'm still waiting for my blooming referral about my heart palpitations.  I'm also getting some help with my anxiety and depression, well, not full blown depression, but I have been feeling down and very panicky lately.


  	Are the infallible shadows the ones that everyone compares to Armani Eyes to Kill? The peachy shade looks lovely!

  	Hope you feel better soon hun  I've been dealing with some serious insomnia - I'm literally yawning every second!


----------



## PeachTwist (May 9, 2012)

See - I wish I'd bought it in LE packagaing before as I've over spent getting my hands on it now ordering it from eBay, but it really looks like it may be the most perfect contour shade for my NC15 skin.. I really hope so.

  	I'm glad you're feeling a bit better though.


Mac-Guy said:


> It certainly was Pro LE in the US. Maybe it's different in the UK.


----------



## Anitacska (May 9, 2012)

Yes, they are quite comparable to the ETK shadows actually. I really like them, I think they're well worth checking out. I have swatches on my blog if you're interested: http://pleasureflush.blogspot.co.uk/search?q=infallible



Alisha1 said:


> That's weird that the palettes are LE though I don't like the look of them but the individual shadow packaging looks nice! But I think the colours are too frosty for my taste
> *Are the infallible shadows the ones that everyone compares to Armani Eyes to Kill? The peachy shade looks lovely!*
> 
> Hope you feel better soon hun  I've been dealing with some serious insomnia - I'm literally yawning every second!


  	Insomnia sounds awful. I can sleep quite well at least, but I do find it a bit difficult to calm down enough to drop off.


----------



## rockin (May 9, 2012)

L'Oreal Infallible Magnetic Coral is a tad pinker than Urban Decay's Freelove


----------



## PeachTwist (May 9, 2012)

Yay!  Just ordered some new polishes off eBay.  4 Essie, 2 OPI and 1 China Glaze. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I'm excited!


----------



## Alisha1 (May 9, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Yes, they are quite comparable to the ETK shadows actually. I really like them, I think they're well worth checking out. I have swatches on my blog if you're interested: http://pleasureflush.blogspot.co.uk/search?q=infallible
> 
> 
> Insomnia sounds awful. I can sleep quite well at least, but I do *find it a bit difficult to calm down enough to drop off*.


  	That's what's been happening to me for a while now also - I was awake till 4 in the morning the other day and got up with horrible dark circles under my eyes! 


  	Thanks for posting the link  Bronze Divine and Silver Goldmine look pretty! I have to check them out the next time I'm in Boots, I tend to skip all the other brands and head straight for Revlon usually!


----------



## duku (May 9, 2012)

PeachTwist said:


> Yay!  Just ordered some new polishes off eBay.  4 Essie, 2 OPI and 1 China Glaze. :yahoo:   I'm excited!


  Ooh, which seller do you use?


----------



## rockin (May 9, 2012)

Alisha1 said:


> That's what's been happening to me for a while now also - I was awake till 4 in the morning the other day and got up with horrible dark circles under my eyes!
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting the link  Bronze Divine and Silver Goldmine look pretty! I have to check them out the next time I'm in Boots, I tend to skip all the other brands and head straight for Revlon usually!


  	Superdrug currently have 3 for 2 'on all makeup', so it might be worth looking there


----------



## Anitacska (May 10, 2012)

My stupid little Superdrug didn't have any of the new L'Oreal products. I'll go to Kingston tomorrow, hopefully they'll have them there.

  	Debenhams have been doing these daily deals, like 15% off children's clothing (today), I think it was 20% off women's clothes yesterday. Hope they have something on beauty soon too, although right now there's nothing I want since none of the summer collections are out yet. I'm particularly interested in Clarins, Guerlain, Dior and Chanel. They have a ton of new Nails Inc polishes, but to be fair, I need more nail polish like a hole in my head, lol.


----------



## Anitacska (May 10, 2012)

My Hey Sailor eyeshadows have arrived (ordered them from Debenhams on Saturday), and also the Clarisonic brush head from ASOS. Weird though as I placed 2 orders with them, but only one has come yet, in fact that one I ordered later. Strange.


----------



## PeachTwist (May 10, 2012)

duku said:


> Ooh, which seller do you use?


  	The one Anitacska told me about. beautyzone2007


----------



## duku (May 10, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> My Hey Sailor eyeshadows have arrived (ordered them from Debenhams on Saturday), and also the Clarisonic brush head from ASOS. Weird though as I placed 2 orders with them, but only one has come yet, in fact that one I ordered later. Strange.


  My orders always take longer when I order clothing. If you order menswear from them delivery is ligtening quick.   





PeachTwist said:


> The one Anitacska told me about. beautyzone2007


  Thanks


----------



## PeachTwist (May 10, 2012)

I also just cheekily ordered a new perfume.  I need to stop spending money now.

  	Thing is, I tried it on at Debenhams to see how it lasted on my skin.. and it was £35 for 25ml which to me, is a lot of money.. well sure enough I went on eBay, found the same perfume 100ml for £35.  Figured I'd get the bigger bottle for that price.  I am however now on a spending ban until I recoup some money.


----------



## Anitacska (May 10, 2012)

I always do that too! That's how I ended up with over 40 bottles of perfume. I'm now on a no-buy until I finish at least 5 bottles. So far I've finished 1. So I don't even try on any new perfumes now otherwise I get too tempted. Which one did you buy?



PeachTwist said:


> I also just cheekily ordered a new perfume.  I need to stop spending money now.
> 
> Thing is, I tried it on at Debenhams to see how it lasted on my skin.. and it was £35 for 25ml which to me, is a lot of money.. well sure enough I went on eBay, found the same perfume 100ml for £35.  Figured I'd get the bigger bottle for that price.  I am however now on a spending ban until I recoup some money.


----------



## PeachTwist (May 10, 2012)

Oh do you?!  I don't feel so bad now!  Haha!  I hadn't meant to try it on, the lady offered to let me try it as she said it was "Limited Edition for summer" and naturally being a MAC addict - LE struck me and I was all ":O! Need it!" lol but I got the Dolce & Gabbana Light Blue Dreaming In Portofino.  I used to have the original Light Blue years ago and managed to lose it, but wasn't a big fan of it.  I really like this scent though, I find it quite fresh, with some citrus and it's very spring/summery.  What're your favourites?  Do you inter-change what you wear or just keep using one regularly? I find I get stuck in a perfume rut and use the same one daily, lol.




Anitacska said:


> I always do that too! That's how I ended up with over 40 bottles of perfume. I'm now on a no-buy until I finish at least 5 bottles. So far I've finished 1. So I don't even try on any new perfumes now otherwise I get too tempted. Which one did you buy?


----------



## anita22 (May 10, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Hello! I've just been to London, went to Westfield and then to Selfridges and Debenhams on Oxford Street.  I didn't get much, only picked up a few things in KIKO and then one of the new Guerlain Shine Automatiques (#220) in Debenhams for £9.50 (I had £15 left on my beauty card). I finally remembered to take my B2Mac empties, but there was a queue at the Mac in Westfield and the Selfridges counter was very busy. In the end I walked to the Mac Pro store on Carnaby Street and picked up a Lickable lipstick which I'd never actually heard of, but it's a really lovely shade. One of my empties was a VAE and the MUA at Mac Pro said "I shouldn't tell you this, but the VAE is coming out again in the summer." Yeah, I know, lol.
> 
> I had another look at Hey sailor, Reel Sexy and Lips & Tips, but nothing else interests me, so I'm done with the collections. I actually need to have a strict wishlist for the rest of the month and only buy what I actually really want, rather than wonder into shops and go, ooh, I really like this. I've already spent 60% of my monthly budget on bits and bobs, so I need to slow down. I've worked out how much I must have spent over the past 4 years and I'm really shocked. Anyway... hope you're all having a good weekend.
> 
> PS. Anita, I had another look and Smoky Topaz is definitely different, it's lighter and more taupe-y than Velvet Plum.


	Thank you for checking that! I actually managed to snag one yesterday in Heathrow anyway, so now I have both. I also have Galaxy which is another taupe shade but I love them all. Today I was in a mega rush so I wore Velvet Plum over Beach Honey, for a quick everyday eye it worked great.

  	What did you buy from KIKO? Anything from the summer collection?


----------



## Anitacska (May 10, 2012)

I couldn't possibly pick favourites as I have so many and loads are unopened, but I've always loved YSL Paris perfume and the LE springtime versions they used to come out with, and also a newer favourite is Guerlain Insolence. Oh and I really like the Harajuku G perfume and the holiday version. But like I said I own so many, it's hard to pick a few favourites.  I also have a few Oriflame and Avon ones that I bought years ago and I'm not even sure if I still like them (my sister does Oriflame and I used to have a lady constantly bring the Avon brochure over and I used to order loads).  I tend to wear one all the time for a month or two and then switch, if they're quite small (20-30 ml) then I try to finish them and not use another one until I have.



anita22 said:


> Thank you for checking that! I actually managed to snag one yesterday in Heathrow anyway, so now I have both. I also have Galaxy which is another taupe shade but I love them all. Today I was in a mega rush so I wore Velvet Plum over Beach Honey, for a quick everyday eye it worked great.
> What did you buy from KIKO? Anything from the summer collection?


----------



## PeachTwist (May 10, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> I couldn't possibly pick favourites as I have so many and loads are unopened, but I've always loved YSL Paris perfume and the LE springtime versions they used to come out with, and also a newer favourite is Guerlain Insolence. Oh and I really like the Harajuku G perfume and the holiday version. But like I said I own so many, it's hard to pick a few favourites.  I also have a few Oriflame and Avon ones that I bought years ago and I'm not even sure if I still like them (my sister does Oriflame and I used to have a lady constantly bring the Avon brochure over and I used to order loads).  I tend to wear one all the time for a month or two and then switch, if they're quite small (20-30 ml) then I try to finish them and not use another one until I have.
> 
> 
> Glad you got it.  I didn't buy anything from the KIKO summer collection as I always find those overpriced and nothing really appealed. I bought 4 nail polishes and 6 eyeshadows, 5 of them are the shimmery baked ones and one is the duo one with half shimmer, half non-shimmer. Nazia bought some of those a while back, they're only £5.90 for the singles and £6.90 for the duo. The nail polishes were £2.50, whereas the summer ones were £4.90! They were all duochrome though, one looked like a Chanel Peridot dupe, but I'd just bought one from Topshop, so didn't want it and two of them didn't look duochromey enough to bother with.


----------



## PeachTwist (May 10, 2012)

By the way - this may sound weird...

  	But has anyone ever quite literally DREAMED of make-up?  Last night I was thinking about wearing Heroine l/s today... and I'd asked on the Reel Sexy thread how some wear it.. I woke up at 1am after dreaming about different ways to wear it and recall watching a video on youtube in my sleep... it was an actual tutorial, and all I remember is that it was purple and seemed so real.

  	I think I have a problem.  :|


----------



## duku (May 10, 2012)

There's a free delivery code for Superdrug, expires on Tuesday - FREEDEL


----------



## Anitacska (May 11, 2012)

I've just come back from Kingston and couldn't find those new L'Oreal summer lipsticks, but did find 5 new shades of the INfallible eyeshadows. I didn't buy Metallic Lilac at the end because it was actually quite grey and I already have Purple Obsession, but did pick up the other 4: Magnetic Coral, Innocent Turquoise, Naughty Strawberry and Sassy Marshmallow. I also got 2 more Revlon lipbutters: Cotton Candy and Strawberry Shortcake to make use of the 3 for 2 offer. In Boots I picked up another lipbutter: Pink Truffle because the machine gave me a £2 off voucher.

  	Just a heads up: the new Chanel glossimer and nail polish collection, Roses Ultimes de Chanel is out! I picked up 3 glossimers (Amour, Desir and Jalousie) and Tentation nail polish as well as Rose Corail lip pencil. The Chanel lady said the summer collection is out in two weeks on the 25th. I think I'll only get the bronzers from that.

  	I also saw the Dior summer collection in Bentalls and I wasn't blown over by the eyeshadow quints. The blue/green one is very sheer and powdery (I think Christine gave it an F and it deserves it), the other one is very nice and pigmented, but it's mostly bronze and neutral and I've got enough of those already. I might pick up the lightest multicolour bronzer, but they only had two of those out, no. 2 and 4 and I want number 1.


----------



## Anna x (May 11, 2012)

PeachTwist said:


> By the way - this may sound weird...  But has anyone ever quite literally DREAMED of make-up?  Last night I was thinking about wearing Heroine l/s today... and I'd asked on the Reel Sexy thread how some wear it.. I woke up at 1am after dreaming about different ways to wear it and recall watching a video on youtube in my sleep... it was an actual tutorial, and all I remember is that it was purple and seemed so real.  I think I have a problem.  :|


 yep, last night i dreamed that i went into the mac in selfridges with my dad(?!) to get watch me simmer but they were sold out so i was really upset and then i woke up in sweats :L i told my friends and they agree that i have a problem LOL


----------



## rockin (May 11, 2012)

I went into Superdrug today and got the new L'Oreal Electric Fuchsia (402) and Metallic Coral (407) lipsticks and the Metallic Lilac (037) eyeshadow.  They weren't on the special display stand for the new collection, but just mixed in with the other lipsticks and eyeshadows.  I got them on 3 for 2, and used points, so they only cost me 38p in total.  The eyeshadow looks lilac, but with a hint of grey, and looks more grey in certain lights.  The lipsticks are very pretty, too.

  	In Boots, at the Estee Lauder counter, there is now a free 'Deluxe Gift' when you buy any 2 or more Estee Lauder products.  It is a blue and white makeup bag, containing a lipstick, mini mascara, mini eyeshadow quad, mini perfume, a 7ml Advanced Night Repair, and you have the choice of either Resilient Lift cream and a Soft Clean Moisture Rich cleanser or  Day Wear cream and Perfectly Clean Splash Away cleanser.  The offer is on from 10th to 26th May.


----------



## Anitacska (May 11, 2012)

Can you tell me exactly what the lipsticks are called (there's a few different types of lipsticks from L'Oreal), I just could not find the ones you got.  Thanks! Metallic Lilac was pretty, but quite grey and I already have Purple Obsession which is more purple.  Did you see the other colours? I love the turquoise and the coral ones, but the pink is so pretty too!



rockin said:


> I went into Superdrug today and got the new L'Oreal Electric Fuchsia (402) and Metallic Coral (407) lipsticks and the Metallic Lilac (037) eyeshadow.  They weren't on the special display stand for the new collection, but just mixed in with the other lipsticks and eyeshadows.  I got them on 3 for 2, and used points, so they only cost me 38p in total.  The eyeshadow looks lilac, but with a hint of grey, and looks more grey in certain lights.  The lipsticks are very pretty, too.
> 
> In Boots, at the Estee Lauder counter, there is now a free 'Deluxe Gift' when you buy any 2 or more Estee Lauder products.  It is a blue and white makeup bag, containing a lipstick, mini mascara, mini eyeshadow quad, mini perfume, a 7ml Advanced Night Repair, and you have the choice of either Resilient Lift cream and a Soft Clean Moisture Rich cleanser or  Day Wear cream and Perfectly Clean Splash Away cleanser.  The offer is on from 10th to 26th May.


----------



## rockin (May 11, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Can you tell me exactly what the lipsticks are called (there's a few different types of lipsticks from L'Oreal), I just could not find the ones you got.  Thanks! Metallic Lilac was pretty, but quite grey and I already have Purple Obsession which is more purple.  Did you see the other colours? I love the turquoise and the coral ones, but the pink is so pretty too!


  	I got the coral eyeshadow on Wednesday - very pretty!  I tried the turquoise, strawberry and marshmallow shadows and loved them, but they will have to wait for another day.  I didn't try the lighter pink lipstick of the three new ones, because I thought it would be too light for me.    The lipsticks just say Color Riche on the labels, and are in gold tubes


----------



## Anitacska (May 11, 2012)

rockin said:


> I got the coral eyeshadow on Wednesday - very pretty!  I tried the turquoise, strawberry and marshmallow shadows and loved them, but they will have to wait for another day.  I didn't try the lighter pink lipstick of the three new ones, because I thought it would be too light for me.    The lipsticks just say Color Riche on the labels, and are in gold tubes


  Thanks, I'll have another look next time. I do find it weird that they don't have a stand for the new stuff.


----------



## MACerette (May 12, 2012)

PeachTwist said:


> By the way - this may sound weird...
> 
> But has anyone ever quite literally DREAMED of make-up?  Last night I was thinking about wearing Heroine l/s today... and I'd asked on the Reel Sexy thread how some wear it.. I woke up at 1am after dreaming about different ways to wear it and recall watching a video on youtube in my sleep... it was an actual tutorial, and all I remember is that it was purple and seemed so real.
> 
> I think I have a problem.  :|


  	Ehm, yes. A week or so ago. Really wanted the stuff so bad that I dreamed about it. And loads of NARS blushes... Talk about obsessing...


----------



## PeachTwist (May 12, 2012)

LOL!  Glad I'm not alone in this!


MACerette said:


> Ehm, yes. A week or so ago. Really wanted the stuff so bad that I dreamed about it. And loads of NARS blushes... Talk about obsessing...


----------



## PeachTwist (May 12, 2012)

Today I plan on trying to stay away from the pc.  Stops me looking at stuff I want to buy, lol.  Gonna get some baking done.  Gingerbread, cookies, brownies and muffins. Yum!  Also *maybe* a cake... we'll see!


----------



## True (May 12, 2012)

I'm a long time lurker who has been enabled by Spektra swatches/chatter regarding Mac :bigstar:  Just thought I'd tell you that this code ----> JG73 works for 10% off at Debenhams. It apparently expires in two days but I used it today to get Glorify ED Skinfinish highlighter. It's a paltry discount though!


----------



## Anitacska (May 12, 2012)

Thanks for the code. Shame there's nothing new on Debenhams at the moment. Bet there'll be no doscounts going at the end of the month.  At least I had a double points voucher as well as a 250 bonus points voucher from Boots, so I got £10 worth of points when I bought my Chanel goodies yesterday.


True said:


> Just thought I'd tell you that this code ----> JG73 works for 10% off at Debenhams. It apparently expires in two days but I used it today to get Glorify ED Skinfinish highlighter. It's a paltry discount though!


----------



## PeachTwist (May 12, 2012)

True said:


> Just thought I'd tell you that this code ----> JG73 works for 10% off at Debenhams. It apparently expires in two days but I used it today to get Glorify ED Skinfinish highlighter. It's a paltry discount though!


	Welcome!  Glad you've decided to join us!

  	But omg please, don't tell me that. I don't need to spend anymore! 

  	EDIT: I can't get the code to work. Darn.


----------



## rockin (May 12, 2012)

The code won't work for me either 

  	Still, at least it stops me spending on things I shouldn't really be buying


----------



## True (May 12, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome ladies! :bouquet:   Not sure why the code isn't working now and yes I'm paying forward the enabling! I bought Red Racer on the first day on Debenhams due to this site and the free shipping. I'm lucky I didn't like anything else. I manage to talk myself off the ledge with Sail La Vie under the premise that it won't suit an NW45 like me and that I have so many reds anyway.  So why am I excited about the Marilyn red lip? Maybe because I'm wondering how they will make it different AND hoping it won't be glossy.  ETA: Got the code here but it isn't working now, sorry.   http://www.myvouchercodes.co.uk/codes/10-off-orders-at-debenhams/832100


----------



## rockin (May 12, 2012)

I'm imagining the Marilyn red to maybe be a satin finish - don't know why.


----------



## True (May 12, 2012)

rockin said:


> I'm imagining the Marilyn red to maybe be a satin finish - don't know why.


  I have Runaway Red, Ruby Woo, Russian Red and now Red Racer as well as Lord and Berry Scarlet. I love both RunR and RedR. I'm tempted by Casual Colours Weekend Getaway but I have purring tendertone and I dislike using lip product in a pot.


----------



## rockin (May 12, 2012)

I just took a look at vouchercodes.co.uk (whereas yours was myvouchercodes.co.uk), and it says the offer excludes beauty.  Looks like you were lucky earlier, and they had made a mistake.


----------



## True (May 12, 2012)

rockin said:


> I just took a look at vouchercodes.co.uk (whereas yours was myvouchercodes.co.uk), and it says the offer excludes beauty.  Looks like you were lucky earlier, and they had made a mistake.


  Yeah I noticed. Bit disappointing. I always look out for discounts on beauty but so far it's been everything but.


----------



## PeachTwist (May 12, 2012)

rockin said:


> The code won't work for me either
> 
> *Still, at least it stops me spending on things I shouldn't really be buying*


  	Yep, me too.  Blah!


----------



## rockin (May 12, 2012)

Just tried the L'Oreal Metallic Coral lipstick on - love it!

  	Trying to decide whether to get Glorify ED highlighter or not before it sells out.  I'm tempted, but would it be too dark, or perhaps too orange for me?  I'm maybe NW10 (N1 in Face and Body seems a perfect match)


----------



## Anitacska (May 12, 2012)

To be honest, it is rather dark and orange, although it can work if you use it with a very light hand. You are lighter than me and I have to be very careful, so unless you want it as an eyeshadow, I'd probably skip. I have worn it and it's okay, but I have to use the tiniest amount. If you're not on a tight budget, get it, but if you are, the don't bother. It's nice, but I actually think the new Estee Lauder Illuminating Powder would work better for you.



rockin said:


> Just tried the L'Oreal Metallic Coral lipstick on - love it!
> 
> Trying to decide whether to get Glorify ED highlighter or not before it sells out.  I'm tempted, but would it be too dark, or perhaps too orange for me?  I'm maybe NW10 (N1 in Face and Body seems a perfect match)


----------



## rockin (May 12, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> To be honest, it is rather dark and orange, although it can work if you use it with a very light hand. You are lighter than me and I have to be very careful, so unless you want it as an eyeshadow, I'd probably skip. I have worn it and it's okay, but I have to use the tiniest amount. If you're not on a tight budget, get it, but if you are, the don't bother. It's nice, but I actually think the new Estee Lauder Illuminating Powder would work better for you.


  	Thank you, you've convinced me to skip it 

  	The Estee Lauder counter at our HoF are in fact holding one of the new illuminating powders for me, so I can go and get it as soon as my vouchers come through.


----------



## PeachTwist (May 13, 2012)

Does anyone know where I can buy Zoya polishes without paying nearly £10 a bottle?


----------



## Anitacska (May 13, 2012)

Ebay


PeachTwist said:


> Does anyone know where I can buy Zoya polishes without paying nearly £10 a bottle?


----------



## PeachTwist (May 13, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Ebay


	Unfortunately that's where I looked.  £9.95 a bottle = no purchase.


----------



## Anitacska (May 13, 2012)

You need to look at the international sellers, not the UK ones.


PeachTwist said:


> Unfortunately that's where I looked.  £9.95 a bottle = no purchase.


----------



## LMD84 (May 13, 2012)

yeah go with international sellers for zoya  i don't get why it is so hard to get them cheaper in the uk  speaking of nail polish i have order a couple of china glaze and essie polishes this morning  i fancied some new ones to play with!


----------



## Anitacska (May 14, 2012)

10% off beauty at Debenhams today only! Use code TV42 I knew this was coming!  PS. The new Dior collection is up on Debenhams! Just in time!


----------



## toobusytostitch (May 14, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> 10% off beauty at Debenhams today only! Use code TV42 I knew this was coming!


	AND there are an additional 500 points if you spend over £40!


----------



## Anitacska (May 14, 2012)

Yes, that's right, I forgot to say that. I ended up getting the Dior Enhancing Healthy Glow powder in Aurora, and also one of the new Guerlain Shine Automatique lipsticks. Was hoping the Clarins summer collection would be out by now too, but no such luck.



toobusytostitch said:


> AND there are an additional 500 points if you spend over £40!


----------



## rockin (May 14, 2012)

Just received my HoF statement, and I've got £60 worth of vouchers    Apparently they can no longer be used during '2 day brand events' or 'Recognition Cardmember events at the start of Summer and Winter Sales', though. 

  	My vouchers will be heading for the Estee Lauder counter this week


----------



## Anitacska (May 14, 2012)

Nice!  My statement is due next week, just in time for the summer collections, especially Chanel and Guerlain.  Do you know if I'll get £50 or £55 worth of vouchers? I have 5531 points. I know it has to be at least 2000 points, but I don't know if it has to be multiples of £10 or not.



rockin said:


> Just received my HoF statement, and I've got £60 worth of vouchers    Apparently they can no longer be used during '2 day brand events' or 'Recognition Cardmember events at the start of Summer and Winter Sales', though.
> 
> My vouchers will be heading for the Estee Lauder counter this week


----------



## rockin (May 14, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Nice!  My statement is due next week, just in time for the summer collections, especially Chanel and Guerlain.  Do you know if I'll get £50 or £55 worth of vouchers? I have 5531 points. I know it has to be at least 2000 points, but I don't know if it has to be multiples of £10 or not.


  	I think you should get £55 worth.  I'm sure I've had some £5 vouchers before


----------



## PeachTwist (May 14, 2012)

Yep, I got the code e-mail too.  Trying to decide what to order.

  	I know I want Spice l/s and l/l so I'm gonna get them, but I don't know what else quite yet.  What other colours does spice l/l go well with?


----------



## Anitacska (May 14, 2012)

rockin said:


> I think you should get £55 worth.  I'm sure I've had some £5 vouchers before


  Cool, thanks! I'm so glad I've signed up for the HoF card! Although £55 doesn't go far when it comes to Chanel and Guerlain, it's still a LOT better than nothing! I should also get another £15 reward from Debenhams before the end of May too.


----------



## Alisha1 (May 14, 2012)

PeachTwist said:


> Yep, I got the code e-mail too.  Trying to decide what to order.
> 
> I know I want Spice l/s and l/l so I'm gonna get them, but I don't know what else quite yet.  What other colours does spice l/l go well with?


  	You'll love spice! I have the l/s and l/g and I wear them over Boldly Bare l/l so that more pink comes through - love this combo! I don't have Spice l/l but I imagine it would go with loads of shades, say if you have a nude that's too light for you


----------



## PeachTwist (May 14, 2012)

Alisha1 said:


> You'll love spice! I have the l/s and l/g and I wear them over Boldly Bare l/l so that more pink comes through - love this combo! I don't have Spice l/l but I imagine it would go with loads of shades, say if you have a nude that's too light for you


	Awesome - thank you! I'm gonna skip the l/l but definitely getting the l/s!  Can't wait to try it!


----------



## duku (May 14, 2012)

Debenhams doesn't have Kinda Sexy lipstick, so annoying. I don't know what to get instead!


----------



## LMD84 (May 14, 2012)

do i need anything else from debenhams? i think not but don't want to let the 10% off go! lol!


----------



## rockin (May 14, 2012)

I gave in to Debenhams' 10% temptation and got Crew, and since I realised the other day that the only 217 I have is an SE version, I got a full size 217 as well.  I went through TopCashBack, and the cashback has tracked.


----------



## PeachTwist (May 14, 2012)

I picked up Spice l/s, Duo #3 from Reel Sexy, Vibrant Grape e/s and Saffron e/s from Surf Baby last year. Was the only one I didn't get at the time so figured I'd get it now lol.


----------



## Anitacska (May 14, 2012)

I was like that, luckily they already had the Dior collection up this morning. Then I saw the 500 points offer and even though I have over £100 worth of points that I can't use because they don't convert them more than £15 at a time (per month) I still gave in and ordered one of the new Guerlain lipsticks. And this time I remembered to use Topcashback as well! 



LMD84 said:


> I gave in to Debenhams' 10% temptation and got Crew, and since I realised the other day that the only 217 I have is an SE version, I got a full size 217 as well. I went through TopCashBack, and the cashback has tracked.


----------



## rockin (May 14, 2012)

Glad you remembered TopCashBack


----------



## Anitacska (May 15, 2012)

My Debenhams order from yesterday has been dispatched. Let's see how long it will actually take. My bet is on Friday.


----------



## PeachTwist (May 15, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> My Debenhams order from yesterday has been dispatched. Let's see how long it will actually take. My bet is on Friday.


  	Mine has too - I'm also thinking at the earliest Friday.


----------



## charlotte366 (May 15, 2012)

Little bit of help required ladies! I am off on holiday at the end of next week to singapore, it is going to be hot (30 degrees) but very humid too.
  	I will be on a city type break doing lots of things and I have no clue what to take with me!

  	I am worried about make up melting/sweating off normally I wouldn't wear much for the beach, but here I won't be on the beach?

  	My thoughts were as follows: but suggestions required:

  	Estee Lauder DW concealer
  	MUFE F & B foundation

  	MAC Tatian sand BP to set base.

  	Sleek blush by 3 palette for blush

  	Lancome Rouge in Love Lippie
  	No7 Blossiming pink lippie

  	UDPP
  	MAC patina
  	MAC Vex
  	MAc style snob
  	MAC quad with magnetic fields/grain/brule/wedge

  	Black liquid liner and mascara

  	My skin is normally dry and not oily, Should I try and pick up a mac blot powder or careblend powder at the airport or do you think this will stand up to the heat or am I mad to even consider trying to wear make up!


----------



## anita22 (May 15, 2012)

Charlotte366,

  	Travel makeup is one of my favourite topics of all time. Maybe because I travel a lot (I am currently sitting in a hotel as I write this, though I am not anywhere near as warm as Singapore unfortunately!)

  	I think the MUFE F&B foundation is a great choice, it would also be my choice to take to this sort of climate as it's lightweight, buildable and longwearing. I haven't tried the Doublewear concealer but it sounds like a sensible option.

  	Re the powder, if you're not oily you can probably skip it. Blotting papers are cheap and easy to come by in Singapore and great for keeping away shine in humid climates without adding more layers of makeup, you might find this to be a good solution.

  	I think your other items are good choices and well edited. My personal preference is usually to also take some longwear cream shadows if space permits (they are great if you are in a rush and don't budge in warmer climates). I also bought this travel palette recently and cannot rave about it enough:
http://www.lookfantastic.com/sue-devitt-day-night-neutrals-eye-lip-cheek-palette/10590071.html

  	The quality is excellent and it has a very good size mirror which also comes in handy. But I think you have a good selection of neutrals already, so don't let me sell you on anything you don't actually need 

  	Hope this helps and also that you have a fantastic trip!!


----------



## charlotte366 (May 16, 2012)

Thanks Anita, normally I do city breaks, work travel or beach all of which packing is relatively straight forward, its the hot humidity in a city that is confusing me!

  	Blotting papers are an excellant idea, I hadn't even thought of those to be honest, I might put in by Bobbi Brown Longwear Cream shadow then, or look at picking up another one at the airport.

  	I currently have galaxy, but wonder if anyone has any good recommends for the BB longwear shadows?

  	I love taupe shades of any description, but don't normally have access to BB and don't like the swatches on the website!

  	Now off to look at the Sue Devitt - I could be enabled easily at the moment!


----------



## Anitacska (May 16, 2012)

Anita and I have been raving about the new Bobbi Brown cream shadows, Velvet Plum and Smoky Topaz are both very nice. 



charlotte366 said:


> Thanks Anita, normally I do city breaks, work travel or beach all of which packing is relatively straight forward, its the hot humidity in a city that is confusing me!
> 
> Blotting papers are an excellant idea, I hadn't even thought of those to be honest, I might put in by Bobbi Brown Longwear Cream shadow then, or look at picking up another one at the airport.
> 
> ...


----------



## charlotte366 (May 16, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Anita and I have been raving about the new Bobbi Brown cream shadows, Velvet Plum and Smoky Topaz are both very nice.


  	Thanks will to a search for swatches of those tonight and add them to the potential airport purchases!


----------



## rockin (May 16, 2012)

After reading Reallyree's blog http://www.reallyree.com/2012/05/fashionista-double-take-long-wear.html I bought Fashionista's Red Carpet lipstick today.  The colour is great on me.  The tube is very shiny red chrome, but if you look closely at it and move it around, it looks to have a ripply, moving effect.  I keep looking at it lol.

  	I also got 3 of the L'Oreal Infallible eyeshadows - Naughty Strawberry, Innocent Turquoise and Sassy Marshmallow, and I collected MAC Whisper of Gilt from HoF and used my vouchers plus £3 to get the Estee Lauder Shimmering Sands and the eyeshadow palette.


----------



## anita22 (May 16, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Anita and I have been raving about the new Bobbi Brown cream shadows, Velvet Plum and Smoky Topaz are both very nice.


  	Haha, you beat me to it! My thoughts exactly...


----------



## rockin (May 17, 2012)

Halfpriceperfumes.co.uk have some MAC items on their site now - Dazzleglasses (unboxed) in Get Rich Quick and Date Night  for £9.99 each, Mega Metal eyeshadows (unboxed) in Dalliance and Peek At You for £9.99 each, and Spice Is Nice lipstick (boxed) for £9.99.

  	Any thoughts on whether they're likely to be the real deal?


----------



## anita22 (May 17, 2012)

charlotte366 said:


> Thanks will to a search for swatches of those tonight and add them to the potential airport purchases!


  	I don't have a camera at the moment unfortunately but I just did a quick swatch of Galaxy, Velvet Plum and Smoky Topaz.
  	- Velvet Plum has more bronze tones compared to Galaxy. It's closer in colour to MAC Satin Taupe.
  	- Smoky Topaz is similar to Galaxy but is slightly warmer. Galaxy is more blue-silver in colour.

  	Hope that helps!


----------



## rockin (May 17, 2012)

I just received my Debenhams orders and my ebay purchase of Edgy Emerald and Fierce & Tangy Color Tattoos.

  	Interesting that not only is the labelling on the American Color Tattoo jars different, but their jars are slightly narrower at the base than ours, and the lids are taller and narrower, so whereas ours are pretty straight at the sides, theirs have a slight 'shoulder' where the lids are narrower than the bases.

  	Their numbering system is different to ours, too, since our '50' is Eternal Silver and theirs is Edgy Emerald


----------



## Anitacska (May 17, 2012)

I've just received my Debenhams order, it only took 3 days after all! I got the Dior Nude Enhancing Glow powder in Aurora and Guerlain Shine Automatique lipstick in 263 A La Parisienne. So pretty! 

  	Also the lovely Corinne CP'd me a Girl About Town l/g and that has just come too. 

  	I did a really nice look with Edgy Emerald, Mac Shimmermint and Smutty Green the other day, it's really great, bet you'll love it, Dawn.


----------



## rockin (May 17, 2012)

I don't have Shimmermint, unfortunately (although I have recently managed to get a few more items from the Glitter & Ice collection via ebay) but I'm sure I must have a pigment or eyeshadow that could stand in for it - either MAC, Barry M or OCC


----------



## Anitacska (May 17, 2012)

Oh yes, that was just what I used. Actually the green in the new mineralize duo Fresh Mint is practically the same as Shimmermint. Just saying...


rockin said:


> I don't have Shimmermint, unfortunately (although I have recently managed to get a few more items from the Glitter & Ice collection via ebay) but I'm sure I must have a pigment or eyeshadow that could stand in for it - either MAC, Barry M or OCC


----------



## charlotte366 (May 17, 2012)

anita22 said:


> I don't have a camera at the moment unfortunately but I just did a quick swatch of Galaxy, Velvet Plum and Smoky Topaz.
> - Velvet Plum has more bronze tones compared to Galaxy. It's closer in colour to MAC Satin Taupe.
> - Smoky Topaz is similar to Galaxy but is slightly warmer. Galaxy is more blue-silver in colour.
> 
> Hope that helps!


 
  	It helps a lot!, i pulled out galaxy this morning and decided to wear it! its love but even though I am fair, I do have some golden tones in my skin, such that style snob from starflash looks much better on than say smoke and diamonds from the same collection, using that knowledge and your description above, I think that smokey topaz might just be what I am after, although if they have both next week when I am at heathrow, I may make use of the cheaper prices!


----------



## anita22 (May 17, 2012)

charlotte366 said:


> It helps a lot!, i pulled out galaxy this morning and decided to wear it! its love but even though I am fair, I do have some golden tones in my skin, such that style snob from starflash looks much better on than say smoke and diamonds from the same collection, using that knowledge and your description above, I think that smokey topaz might just be what I am after, although if they have both next week when I am at heathrow, I may make use of the cheaper prices!


  	Great! I passed through T5 yesterday and they still had both colours so you may be lucky  (I only know this as my flight to Amsterdam was delayed so I killed the time swatching BB goodies).

  	Wish I was going to Singapore, I could do with some sunshine! Hope you enjoy your trip...


----------



## True (May 17, 2012)

I just got my Extra Dimension Skinfinish in Glorify from Debenhams today.  I love it! Need to learn how to apply well as it's my first highlighter. It gives off this light golden sheen (I'm NW45). It may become my favourite non lipstick Mac product. I tried to get my bf to buy fleet fast and Sail La Vie because i'm going away so online is too late. Turns out Mac Covent Garden told him they sold out London-wide on stock and Mac Kensington was closed when I passed it today. Boo!   I was in Kensington so I took a look at the Maybelline Color tattoos but only like the blue one and not enough to buy it. Can they be used as eyeliners? I also looked at the Revlon lip butters in Boots and every tester was mucky and gooey. I like berry smoothie but the effect heat and light have on them put me off.   I did get an Essie polish in Cute As A Button, it looks like a neon pinky coral. I also got Stella Fashion EDP which smells like summer in a bottle. It's in a very pretty printed design too.


----------



## rockin (May 17, 2012)

Bargain make up find!  I went into Poundland this afternoon, and stopped to see what they had on the makeup display.  I was surprised to find they had 2-packs of Collection 2000 "Dazzle Me!" pigments/loose eyeshadows hanging there.  That makes them 50p per jar!  I got 2 packs of them - 4 different colours.  I got Mystery and Paradise in one pack, and Inky and Jaffa in the other, none of which are colours I already have - result!  

  	In Boots, I got the 17 Instant Glow bronzing rocks in Pink Bronze for £4.99, and at the moment you get the Shimmer Brush (usually costs £3.29) free with that.  I also had a voucher from the machine which gave me a free Starry Eyes glitter eyeliner with a purchase of "17", which is usually £3.99, so I got all 3 for £4.99.  The till didn't accept the voucher, saying I hadn't met the requirements or whatever, but the Sales Assistant agreed that the voucher didn't say that it was not to be used with any other offer, so she put it through anyway.  I got the 2 new Soap & Glory lipsticks as well (Guavarama and The Missing Pink) and as they were on 3 for 2 I also got the new brown Smoulder Kohl.  Boots are giving out vouchers with a £5 spend at the moment, too.  This time it's a double - £5 off of No7 or No7 For Men, and a £5 fragrance voucher (for use with selected brands as usual)


----------



## Anitacska (May 17, 2012)

That really annoys me actually. There's a new L'Oreal Infallible e/s that I really like called Pink Sapphire, but I don't know if it's the same as the strawberry one we got here. I nearly ordered the green one (something sage) but then realised it was the same as the khaki one. Argh!



rockin said:


> I just received my Debenhams orders and my ebay purchase of Edgy Emerald and Fierce & Tangy Color Tattoos.
> 
> Interesting that not only is the labelling on the American Color Tattoo jars different, but their jars are slightly narrower at the base than ours, and the lids are taller and narrower, so whereas ours are pretty straight at the sides, theirs have a slight 'shoulder' where the lids are narrower than the bases.
> 
> *Their numbering system is different to ours, too, since our '50' is Eternal Silver and theirs is Edgy Emerald*


----------



## rockin (May 17, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> That really annoys me actually. There's a new L'Oreal Infallible e/s that I really like called Pink Sapphire, but I don't know if it's the same as the strawberry one we got here. I nearly ordered the green one (something sage) but then realised it was the same as the khaki one. Argh!


  	You would think they would at least have the numbers corresponding to the same colours, even if they name them differently (which makes no sense either).  Why do they do that?  Good thing you realised and didn't end up with the same colour twice.  Pink Sapphire sounds lovely - their names nearly always sound better than ours


----------



## Anitacska (May 17, 2012)

You would think so. I might get Pink Sapphire anyway, it looks like a cooler pink than the strawberry one.



rockin said:


> You would think they would at least have the numbers corresponding to the same colours, even if they name them differently (which makes no sense either).  Why do they do that?  Good thing you realised and didn't end up with the same colour twice.  Pink Sapphire sounds lovely - their names nearly always sound better than ours


----------



## PeachTwist (May 17, 2012)

Still waiting on my Debenhams order. Sigh.


----------



## duku (May 17, 2012)

True said:


> I did get an Essie polish in Cute As A Button, it looks like a neon pinky coral. *I also got Stella Fashion EDP which smells like summer in a bottle. It's in a very pretty printed design too.*


  	Is that a new Stella McCartney fragrance? I love the original Stella, it's been my favourite perfume for years!


----------



## toobusytostitch (May 17, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> You would think so. I might get Pink Sapphire anyway, it looks like a cooler pink than the strawberry one.


	I did find something on a blog that compares the various countries releases of these - and as you lot have enabled me to buy no less that SIX of these today (on 3 for price of 2 offer in Superdrug), thought I'd share 

  	http://vanity-fashionista.blogspot.co.uk/2012/01/loreal-infallible-eyeshadow-addict.html

  	Info is at the end of the article.

  	My Debenhams order hasn't arrived.  I'm at work, and dh is at home tomorrow, so for sure it will arrive tomorrow 

  	viv x


----------



## toobusytostitch (May 17, 2012)

Sorry - should have said, obviously a bit out of date, but hope it helps!



toobusytostitch said:


> I did find something on a blog that compares the various countries releases of these - and as you lot have enabled me to buy no less that SIX of these today (on 3 for price of 2 offer in Superdrug), thought I'd share
> http://vanity-fashionista.blogspot.co.uk/2012/01/loreal-infallible-eyeshadow-addict.html
> 
> Info is at the end of the article.
> ...


----------



## rockin (May 17, 2012)

Thank you, toobusytostitch.  That could be very useful.  I actually bought Smoothie Kiwi on ebay recently - I wonder where 'elsewhere' is?  My seller was in the US


----------



## Anitacska (May 17, 2012)

Thanks for this!  I think Pink Sapphire is a lot like Forever Pink (based on the swatches I've seen online), so I will definitely get it now.

  	One correction though, Flashback Silver is nothing like Infinite Sky, IS is much much bluer (it is actually light blue) whereas FS is light purpley silver.



toobusytostitch said:


> Sorry - should have said, obviously a bit out of date, but hope it helps!


----------



## rockin (May 18, 2012)

Just got an email from Debenhams - 10% off all beauty and fragrance, starting tomorrow online, or Tuesday 22nd instore, until Sunday 27th May. 

  	Shame it couldn't have been a couple of weeks later, so we could get discount on June's MAC releases


----------



## PeachTwist (May 18, 2012)

rockin said:


> Just got an email from Debenhams - 10% off all beauty and fragrance, starting tomorrow online, or Tuesday 22nd instore, until Sunday 27th May.
> 
> Shame it couldn't have been a couple of weeks later, so we could get discount on June's MAC releases


	Shame indeed, or at least earlier so we could have had one with Hey, Sailor!  I think they probably plan it to avoid MAC releases, lol.


----------



## Anitacska (May 18, 2012)

rockin said:


> Just got an email from Debenhams - 10% off all beauty and fragrance, starting tomorrow online, or Tuesday 22nd instore, until Sunday 27th May.   Shame it couldn't have been a couple of weeks later, so we could get discount on June's MAC releases


  I'm just hoping some of the summer collections will be up, especially Guerlain, Chanel and Clarins. I'm not planning on getting anything from Mac next month.


----------



## PeachTwist (May 18, 2012)

My debenhams order has arrived.  There's something wrong with the website I think because they've sent me the wrong Duo.

  	The one I wanted was #3, the one with the teal.  On their website though it says it's #2, so that's what I ordered.  Typically though, they've sent the ACTUAL #2, which isn't the one I want.  I'm gonna have to call them and see what'll they do, I suspect I'll have to take it into store or send it back for my replacement - I'm not happy about this.  Anyone had this happen before?  What was your experience?

  	EDIT: I've called and they want me to send it back and they're going to send a replacement.  She's saying it was likely a warehouse error but I can guarantee it definitely is not, so the replacement they're sending will be incorrect also.  I'm almost tempted to just properly re-order the one I want as I can see this being a really big mess around.


----------



## rockin (May 18, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> I'm just hoping some of the summer collections will be up, especially Guerlain, Chanel and Clarins. *I'm not planning on getting anything from Mac next month*.


 
  	I think there are only a couple of things I want next month, for a change.  Just Beth Ditto and Casual Colour, isn't it?   It's nice to get a break from all the big collections.  I wouldn't put it past MAC to slip an extra release or two in there though.


----------



## True (May 18, 2012)

duku said:


> Is that a new Stella McCartney fragrance? I love the original Stella, it's been my favourite perfume for years!


  Apparently it's the same fragrance but comes in three decorative bottles. I love the smell.   Debenhams - I got the 10% email too but have already bought everything from HS that I wanted. I went back for Fleet Fast and Sail La Vie at Mac online. I was only half interested in Heart Hangover from BD. It just looks like a lovely colour and I don't have anything else like it. Think i am skipping this and CC though.I got a £5 voucher from Boots after purchasing Stella and intend to use it on a gift to buy Armani Summer Diamonds.


----------



## Anitacska (May 18, 2012)

I would ask them to send you the no 3 one, because if you go down to the bottom of the page it actually says that's the teal one. The picture is showing the wrong one.



PeachTwist said:


> My debenhams order has arrived.  There's something wrong with the website I think because they've sent me the wrong Duo.
> 
> The one I wanted was #3, the one with the teal.  On their website though it says it's #2, so that's what I ordered.  Typically though, they've sent the ACTUAL #2, which isn't the one I want.  I'm gonna have to call them and see what'll they do, I suspect I'll have to take it into store or send it back for my replacement - I'm not happy about this.  Anyone had this happen before?  What was your experience?
> 
> EDIT: I've called and they want me to send it back and they're going to send a replacement.  She's saying it was likely a warehouse error but I can guarantee it definitely is not, so the replacement they're sending will be incorrect also.  I'm almost tempted to just properly re-order the one I want as I can see this being a really big mess around.


  	If it's still in stock, I might get Au Rose suntint with the 10% off. I've been uhming and aahing about it and last time they had the 10% off it was out of stock, but it's back now. Otherwise I really am done with the May collections and unless there's other collections coming out in June other than the two we know about, I'm good until July for Mac.


----------



## Anitacska (May 18, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> I would ask them to send you the no 3 one, because if you go down to the bottom of the page it actually says that's the teal one. The picture is showing the wrong one.
> 
> 
> *If it's still in stock, I might get Au Rose suntint with the 10% off.* I've been uhming and aahing about it and last time they had the 10% off it was out of stock, but it's back now. Otherwise I really am done with the May collections and unless there's other collections coming out in June other than the two we know about, I'm good until July for Mac.


  	But then again, maybe not, judging by Temptalia's review. Hmm.


----------



## PeachTwist (May 18, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> *I would ask them to send you the no 3 one, because if you go down to the bottom of the page it actually says that's the teal one. The picture is showing the wrong one.*
> 
> 
> If it's still in stock, I might get Au Rose suntint with the 10% off. I've been uhming and aahing about it and last time they had the 10% off it was out of stock, but it's back now. Otherwise I really am done with the May collections and unless there's other collections coming out in June other than the two we know about, I'm good until July for Mac.


  	Wish I'd seen that.  Suppose it's partially my fault for not reading it, I assume the picture was correct and just added it to my bag at the time.  However when I called up today I did tell the girl "I want the teal one" and it's the #2 that's been re-sent.  It's too late to even call back until it arrives as it's already been marked as despatched.  That's two packages I'll have to send back now and then wait again until the correct one arrives, argh.


----------



## Anitacska (May 18, 2012)

I won an Estee Lauder lipstick on Facebook (I said this on Twitter, so some of you know already) and I've had a choice of three, one nude, one bright pink and one red. I tried swatching the red and pink ones at my counter, but they didn't have the red one, however the pink is really nice (it's called Wildly Pink), so I'm going with that. It'll be engraved with my name too.  How frightfully posh, lol.


----------



## Anitacska (May 19, 2012)

Debenhams have posted this on Facebook:

  	CALLING OUR FACEBOOK FANS! OUR SUMMER SPECTACULAR STARTS ONLINE ONLY TODAY where you can get 10% off ALL Beauty & Fragrance Brands. Plus our Facebook Fans can GET an *EXTRA 5% OFF ALL Beauty and Fragrance TODAY*. Simply enter code *KT43* before you click the checkout button on the checkout page. You can also get an EXTRA 10% OFF fashion and home departments, online only using code LH23. Offer ends Monday 21 May. Terms and conditions apply follow link for more details http://goo.gl/vEq2D



  	. Your extra 5% discount excludes free gifts with purchases. Share this post with your friends and families and have fun shopping online this weekend! http://bit.ly/cdT5z1



  	. The main event starts in store on Wednesday 23rd May.

*Plus there's 5.05% cashback if you go through TopCashBack!*

  	Darn it, there's nothing I want right now. Why can't this be a week or so later with Chanel and Guerlain launching their new collections???

  	EDIT: KT43 doesn't work, but *KR74* does, use that instead!

  	I ended up ordering a couple of Guerlain Shine Automatique lipsticks in the end.


----------



## Alisha1 (May 19, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> EDIT: KT43 doesn't work, but *KR74* does, use that instead!
> 
> I ended up ordering a couple of Guerlain Shine Automatique lipsticks in the end.


  	Thanks for posting the codes  I was actually suspecting that Debenhams would give us 20% off beauty during this event so I held off buying, 15% is better than 10 so I'm happy  I ordered both nail polishes from the Dior summer collection, Chanel Jalousie glossimer and a Clinique sunscreen which I was supposed to re-buy ages ago 

  	My order has been despatched and hopefully it will arrive on Tuesday though Monday would be even better! I also ordered the Shiseido Foundation brush with £5 off


----------



## Alisha1 (May 19, 2012)

Boots currently have a 1000 bonus points when you purchase 2 or more products from Clarins, does anyone know if I can use my double points voucher on this offer?


----------



## Anitacska (May 19, 2012)

I'm sure you can, but it will only double the points you'd get without the bonus points voucher, ie not the 1000 points.



Alisha1 said:


> Boots currently have a 1000 bonus points when you purchase 2 or more products from Clarins, does anyone know if I can use my double points voucher on this offer?


----------



## rockin (May 19, 2012)

I've just ordered from Debenhams, too.  Since HoF were unable to complete one of my orders, and refunded me for the two items, I ordered them from Debenhams, along with a couple of brushes.  I remembered to go through TopCashBack, but I am unsure whether this will pay out since a code was used.  We shall see (fingers crossed).

  	Also since HoF had messed up with my order somewhere along the line (I was told it had been packed, but somehow not put onto the system and sent) they emailed me a £20 eVoucher by way of apology.  I have just spent this as I discovered Shimmermint eyeshadow was still available at HoF online!!

  	I think I've worked out what might have happened.  The two items missing from my order are Rebel lipstick and Russian Red lipglass.  These were the only two items that, although the order and confirmation emails I received showed the colour names, anything I saw online after that did not.  On further investigation it seems that, as these items are now part of the Fashion Sets collection, they were given new, different item numbers, so things didn't tie up.


----------



## rockin (May 19, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> I'm sure you can, but it will only double the points you'd get without the bonus points voucher, ie not the 1000 points.


  	I believe you're right, unless it states on the double points voucher that it can not be used in association with any other offer.  I didn't get the leaflet with vouchers this time around, so can't check


----------



## Alisha1 (May 19, 2012)

rockin said:


> I believe you're right, unless it states on the double points voucher that it *can not be used in association with any other offer*.  I didn't get the leaflet with vouchers this time around, so can't check


  	It says it can't be used in conjunction with any Nation wide store bonus points events, not sure if the Clarins bonus points are included :/


----------



## LMD84 (May 19, 2012)

i have no more spare money to buy anything else from debenhams  boo! maybe next time!

  	is anybody else not that excited by next months collections - beth and such? i think i'll be skipping!


----------



## Anitacska (May 20, 2012)

No, I'm not at all excited about next month's Mac collections. I don't like the prolongwear lipsticks, the powder's useless imo, and those lip and cheek products I just don't need. It's just as well since I want pretty much everything from Heavenly Creatures and I'll be getting lots from the Guerlain collection plus a few bits from Chanel anf Clarins.



LMD84 said:


> i have no more spare money to buy anything else from debenhams  boo! maybe next time!
> 
> is anybody else not that excited by next months collections - beth and such? i think i'll be skipping!


  	I went to London yesterday (to the Allergy and Gluten Free show) and ended up popping into Kensington High Street and went into the Boots there. Checked out the Dior collection again and decided I don't want the quints, but bought the pink cream eyeshadow (I had some bonus point vouchers) and at home I ordered the Glow Enhancing Bronzer in no 2, and also got Au Rose suntint in the end. I figured with 15% off it can't be that bad.

  	Dawn, you do get cashback even with the codes, I've had my e-mail about the first order already.

  	I also went to Superdrug and bought 3 L'Oreal lipsticks: Magnetic Coral, Electric Fuchsia and Metallic Coral. I also picked up two more Infallible eyeshadows (blue and white) and a Barry M nail polish. Phew!


----------



## rockin (May 20, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> No, I'm not at all excited about next month's Mac collections. I don't like the prolongwear lipsticks, the powder's useless imo, and those lip and cheek products I just don't need. It's just as well since I want pretty much everything from Heavenly Creatures and I'll be getting lots from the Guerlain collection plus a few bits from Chanel anf Clarins.
> 
> 
> I went to London yesterday (to the Allergy and Gluten Free show) and ended up popping into Kensington High Street and went into the Boots there. Checked out the Dior collection again and decided I don't want the quints, but bought the pink cream eyeshadow (I had some bonus point vouchers) and at home I ordered the Glow Enhancing Bronzer in no 2, and also got Au Rose suntint in the end. I figured with 15% off it can't be that bad.
> ...


 
  	I've had my Debenhams and HoF cashback 'tracked', too   The HoF one seems to have tracked the full amount of the sale, including the £20 voucher - it looks like they treated it as a payment rather than a discount.

  	I hope you like your L'Oreal lipsticks.  I like the Electric Fuchsia one, but LOVE the Metallic Coral one


----------



## PeachTwist (May 20, 2012)

LMD84 said:


> i have no more spare money to buy anything else from debenhams  boo! maybe next time!
> 
> is anybody else not that excited by next months collections - beth and such? i think i'll be skipping!


	Nope - I'm not excited about anything until By Request in August.  I really can't wait to find out what colours made it in.  I'll end up really breaking the bank for that collection but we're not going to get it in August are we?  It'll be more September time, right?


----------



## Anitacska (May 20, 2012)

My second order's cashback has tracked too.

  	I like Electric Fuchsia, but I'm not blown over by it. I was thinking about not getting it, but since it was a 3 for 2, I thought I would anyway. The only thing is I'm not too keen on the scent/smell of L'Oreal lipsticks. I used to use them all the time before I got into Mac and high end brands, and didn't mind them too much, but since then I much prefer the vanilla scent or the flowery scent of Guerlain, etc.


rockin said:


> I think I'm only interested in getting one of the double-ended pencils, possibly Dear Diary, and one or two of the Casual Colours lip and cheek things.  If so, it will be one of the cheapest months for me for MAC since I first got into it
> 
> I've had my Debenhams and HoF cashback 'tracked', too   The HoF one seems to have tracked the full amount of the sale, including the £20 voucher - it looks like they treated it as a payment rather than a discount.
> 
> I hope you like your L'Oreal lipsticks.  I like the Electric Fuchsia one, but LOVE the Metallic Coral one


----------



## Alisha1 (May 20, 2012)

LMD84 said:


> i have no more spare money to buy anything else from debenhams  boo! maybe next time!
> 
> is anybody else not that excited by next months collections - beth and such? i think i'll be skipping!


  	Thankfully I'm not interested in the MAC June collections either - the July ones are another thing though!


----------



## Anitacska (May 20, 2012)

What other collections are there in July? I only know about Heavenly Creatures.


Alisha1 said:


> Thankfully I'm not interested in the MAC June collections either - the July ones are another thing though!


----------



## PeachTwist (May 20, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> What other collections are there in July? I only know about Heavenly Creatures.


  	Heavenly Creatures, Pro Palettes, Nail Lacquers and Illustrated.


----------



## PeachTwist (May 20, 2012)

I think for the months I'm not interested in the collections I'll keep building up my collection of perm items.

  	I did however manage to get my hands on a full sized, potted Strada blush!  A lady on the US Sale/Swap has sold it to me - SO excited!   Means I can use my Gareth Pugh without worrying about running out.


----------



## LMD84 (May 20, 2012)

Alisha1 said:


> Thankfully I'm not interested in the MAC June collections either - the July ones are another thing though!


  	lol! looks like we all need to keep saving up for july then! hee hee!


----------



## PeachTwist (May 20, 2012)

LMD84 said:


> yeah i shall be going crazy with heavenly creatures!!  also what are these l'oreal lipsticks? are they special or anything? people keep talking about some but not sure what range they are!
> 
> see the double ended pencils sound cool but when i saw swatches they didn't look that exciting to me
> 
> ...


  	It's very annoying!  It'll be good for my wallet to wait till then (I have a ton of bills to pay) but I also will be starting my new Access course at college (So I can apply to Uni) and I'll really need to be focusing on studying rather than stalking MAC for a collection.  Blah!


----------



## rockin (May 20, 2012)

PeachTwist said:


> Heavenly Creatures, Pro Palettes, Nail Lacquers and Illustrated.


 
  	The nail lacquers are permanent, aren't they?  Means they can wait if need be.  By Pro Palettes, do you mean the empty ones?  If so, they are permanent too, so just Heavenly Creatures and Illustrated to concern myself with.  Actually, I'm sure I read that HC is July for us, and the Pro Palettes, Nail Lacquers and Illustrated are August (although of course that is always subject to change)

  	I'm only interested in 2 or 3 lipsticks from HC at the moment, pending swatches of the mineralize stuff.  The swirls don't entice me - I want to see the overall effect when worn.


----------



## LMD84 (May 20, 2012)

rockin said:


> The nail lacquers are permanent, aren't they?  Means they can wait if need be.  By Pro Palettes, do you mean the empty ones?  If so, they are permanent too, so just Heavenly Creatures and Illustrated to concern myself with.  Actually, I'm sure I read that HC is July for us, and the Pro Palettes, Nail Lacquers and Illustrated are August (although of course that is always subject to change)
> 
> I'm only interested in 2 or 3 lipsticks from HC at the moment, pending swatches of the mineralize stuff.  *The swirls don't entice me - I want to see the overall effect when worn.*


  	i'm such a child... i'm a sucker for the swirls! lol!


----------



## PeachTwist (May 20, 2012)

rockin said:


> The nail lacquers are permanent, aren't they?  Means they can wait if need be.  By Pro Palettes, do you mean the empty ones?  If so, they are permanent too, so just Heavenly Creatures and Illustrated to concern myself with.  Actually, I'm sure I read that HC is July for us, and the Pro Palettes, Nail Lacquers and Illustrated are August (although of course that is always subject to change)
> 
> I'm only interested in 2 or 3 lipsticks from HC at the moment, pending swatches of the mineralize stuff.  The swirls don't entice me - I want to see the overall effect when worn.


  	From what I can tell from the Colour Story the nail lacquers are new/repromotes, so I'm not sure if they'll be LE or permanent.  Pro Palettes - yes, empty ones.  The new ones are permanent?  If so that's alright.

  	As for HC I'm the same - only interested in a couple of lipsticks, but I know even pending swatches of the mineralize stuff I'll have no interest so it keeps costs low for me.  I'm not a fan of mineralized products for some reason - something about them just doesn't jump out at me.


----------



## PeachTwist (May 20, 2012)

I tweeted about my Debenhams order and they tweeted back asking me to e-mail them, so I did so.

  	I've just received a reply, this was part of it.


  	Quote: 	 		 			[FONT=tahoma, arial, sans-serif]On this occasion once your order has been delivered if you contact us we will process a refund on the incorrect item that has been ordered. As a gesture of goodwill we would like you to keep this.

			Then you are able to place an order for the actual item that you wish to order.[/FONT]



  	Which is fine, I'm happy with that.

  	I'll send back the first one and keep the second and re-order the correct one.  Just a shame it had to happen to begin with.


----------



## toobusytostitch (May 20, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> No, I'm not at all excited about next month's Mac collections. I don't like the prolongwear lipsticks, the powder's useless imo, and those lip and cheek products I just don't need. It's just as well since I want pretty much everything from Heavenly Creatures and I'll be getting lots from the Guerlain collection plus a few bits from Chanel anf Clarins.
> 
> 
> I went to London yesterday (to the Allergy and Gluten Free show) and ended up popping into Kensington High Street and went into the Boots there. Checked out the Dior collection again and decided I don't want the quints, but bought the pink cream eyeshadow (I had some bonus point vouchers) and at home I ordered the Glow Enhancing Bronzer in no 2, and also got Au Rose suntint in the end. I figured with 15% off it can't be that bad.
> ...


	How was the Allergy and Gluten Free show?  For the second year we have failed to get there - my son is coeliac, but is always too busy to actually go!  Hopefully next year!  We went to Covent Garden as my elder daughter wanted some Doc Marten's for her birthday - saw my first every MAC shop, but somehow it wasn't too friendly - they sort of looked at us as if we were shop-lifting, and we left without buying anything!  There was a Shu Uemara (spelling?) shop next door, but DD wanted to get home to revise, so didn't even go through the door!

  	I also want lots from the Guerlain Collection, and also quite a bit from the Clarins collection!  Might have to order from HoF and collect in store though, or else get delivered from Debenhams to work!  Not allowed any more deliveries at home, lol!  I see that Body Shop are releasing some makeup tomorrow - how does Body Shop makeup rate?


----------



## Alisha1 (May 20, 2012)

PeachTwist said:


> Heavenly Creatures, Pro Palettes, Nail Lacquers and Illustrated.


  	I'm hoping we will be getting the Ruffian collection in July as well, I've emailed MAC and I will let you know what they say I hope we get the collection in July!


----------



## rockin (May 20, 2012)

toobusytostitch said:


> How was the Allergy and Gluten Free show?  For the second year we have failed to get there - my son is coeliac, but is always too busy to actually go!  Hopefully next year!  We went to Covent Garden as my elder daughter wanted some Doc Marten's for her birthday - saw my first every MAC shop, but somehow it wasn't too friendly - they sort of looked at us as if we were shop-lifting, and we left without buying anything!  There was a Shu Uemara (spelling?) shop next door, but DD wanted to get home to revise, so didn't even go through the door!
> I also want lots from the Guerlain Collection, and also *quite a bit from the Clarins collection!  Might have to order from HoF and collect in store though, or else get delivered from Debenhams to work*!  Not allowed any more deliveries at home, lol!  I see that Body Shop are releasing some makeup tomorrow - how does Body Shop makeup rate?


 
  	House Of Fraser have an offer on Clarins at the moment - a free bronzing duo with 2 Clarins skincare buys


----------



## Anitacska (May 20, 2012)

They're just the normal Color Riche range, but there's 3 new summer colours out, I bought 3 of them, not the pink one, plus a coral one from the regular line.


LMD84 said:


> yeah i shall be going crazy with heavenly creatures!!  *also what are these l'oreal lipsticks? are they special or anything? people keep talking about some but not sure what range they are!*
> 
> see the double ended pencils sound cool but when i saw swatches they didn't look that exciting to me
> 
> ...


----------



## Anitacska (May 20, 2012)

It was very good, actually, bigger and better than the last few years'. I'm a coeliac myself and I love checking out (and tasting) the new foods. I tried the yummiest chocolate and cherry cake from M&S! I will definitely have to buy one of those when I next go to M&S. It was also really cool, I met the wife of my favourite singer (it's Joey Tempest from the band Europe, his wife has a company that makes gluten free cookies called Against The Grain, and she was there, so I went to talk to her). She must have thought I was a stalker, lol, but she was very polite and nice. Sadly he wasn't there. I also bumped into an old family friend whom I hadn't seen for about 13 years. 

  	I have some make up from The Body Shop, but I'm not the biggest fan. One lipstick went off on me within 6 months of buying it. Yuck. I also think they might be in financial trouble as I get e-mails from them all the time with massive discounts, like 40-50%. I might check out the new make up line, but I've gone off their make up lately.



toobusytostitch said:


> How was the Allergy and Gluten Free show?  For the second year we have failed to get there - my son is coeliac, but is always too busy to actually go!  Hopefully next year!  We went to Covent Garden as my elder daughter wanted some Doc Marten's for her birthday - saw my first every MAC shop, but somehow it wasn't too friendly - they sort of looked at us as if we were shop-lifting, and we left without buying anything!  There was a Shu Uemara (spelling?) shop next door, but DD wanted to get home to revise, so didn't even go through the door!
> I also want lots from the Guerlain Collection, and also quite a bit from the Clarins collection!  Might have to order from HoF and collect in store though, or else get delivered from Debenhams to work!  Not allowed any more deliveries at home, lol!  I see that Body Shop are releasing some makeup tomorrow - how does Body Shop makeup rate?


----------



## Anitacska (May 20, 2012)

Hmm, my Mac Au Rose suntint is "processing" whereas the Dior bronzer has been dispatched. I'm guessing it's out of stock again. Oh well, maybe it wasn't meant to be.


----------



## toobusytostitch (May 20, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> It was very good, actually, bigger and better than the last few years'. I'm a coeliac myself and I love checking out (and tasting) the new foods. I tried the yummiest chocolate and cherry cake from M&S! I will definitely have to buy one of those when I next go to M&S. It was also really cool, I met the wife of my favourite singer (it's Joey Tempest from the band Europe, his wife has a company that makes gluten free cookies called Against The Grain, and she was there, so I went to talk to her). She must have thought I was a stalker, lol, but she was very polite and nice. Sadly he wasn't there. I also bumped into an old family friend whom I hadn't seen for about 13 years.
> 
> I have some make up from The Body Shop, but I'm not the biggest fan. One lipstick went off on me within 6 months of buying it. Yuck. I also think they might be in financial trouble as I get e-mails from them all the time with massive discounts, like 40-50%. I might check out the new make up line, but I've gone off their make up lately.


	Thanks - I also keep on getting these discount emails - I hope they keep on, as I love some of their products such as the Ice Blue shampoo. 

  	My son loves the lemon cake from M&S - he always gets one when we have a family birthday and he can't eat the cake that we have.  Personally I think his cake is better than ours in that instance.  Things have improved so much since he was diagnosed twelve years ago (he's now fourteen).


----------



## Anitacska (May 20, 2012)

Yes, definitely! I was diagnosed 7 years ago, and even I've seen a massive change. Having said that, I bought some lemon cake slices from Sainsbury's the other day and they are so dry and crumbly. I will definitely get the M&S lemon cake next time.  I often bake cakes myself as well, we just all have the gluten free one. Do you cook gluten free for everyone in your family or do you cook separately for your son? I just do the same for everyone. They do eat normal bread and stuff, but mostly we just have the same.



toobusytostitch said:


> Thanks - I also keep on getting these discount emails - I hope they keep on, as I love some of their products such as the Ice Blue shampoo.
> My son loves the lemon cake from M&S - he always gets one when we have a family birthday and he can't eat the cake that we have.  Personally I think his cake is better than ours in that instance.  Things have improved so much since he was diagnosed twelve years ago (he's now fourteen).


----------



## rockin (May 20, 2012)

toobusytostitch said:


> Thanks - I also keep on getting these discount emails - I hope they keep on, as I love some of their products such as the Ice Blue shampoo.
> My son loves the lemon cake from M&S - he always gets one when we have a family birthday and he can't eat the cake that we have.  Personally I think his cake is better than ours in that instance.  Things have improved so much since he was diagnosed twelve years ago (he's now fourteen).


  	The Ice Blue shampoo is one of my favourite products from Body Shop.


----------



## LMD84 (May 20, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> They're just the normal Color Riche range, but there's 3 new summer colours out, I bought 3 of them, not the pink one, plus a coral one from the regular line.


  	ah ok then! i shall have a nosey seeing as everybody is saying how good they are


----------



## Anitacska (May 20, 2012)

Yep, it is now confirmed Debenhams are refunding me for it.



Anitacska said:


> Hmm, my Mac Au Rose suntint is "processing" whereas the Dior bronzer has been dispatched. I'm guessing it's out of stock again. Oh well, maybe it wasn't meant to be.


----------



## LMD84 (May 20, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Yep, it is now confirmed Debenhams are refunding me for it.


  	aw that sucks  sorry you are missing out. i'm not a fan of the sun tints so i haven't even bothered to look at this years ones.


----------



## Anitacska (May 20, 2012)

Eh, it's probably for the best. I've never tried them, and this year's ones didn't get good reviews, so I don't mind that much.



LMD84 said:


> aw that sucks  sorry you are missing out. i'm not a fan of the sun tints so i haven't even bothered to look at this years ones.


----------



## LMD84 (May 20, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Eh, it's probably for the best. I've never tried them, and this year's ones didn't get good reviews, so I don't mind that much.


  	more money for something else right?!


----------



## rockin (May 21, 2012)

ASOS are having a "BEAUTY BOOM! 2 HOUR FLASH SALE" today, between 12 and 2



  	Quote:

   Two hours to get 30% off beautylicious brands including ghd, Rimmel and many more. Shop to it between 12-2pm today.


----------



## PeachTwist (May 21, 2012)

My pigment pressing stuff is here, woohoo!

  	Gonna go press Vanilla & Melon so I actually use them! Lol


----------



## Anitacska (May 21, 2012)

Just wanted to say I'm wearing Metallic Coral (407) today and it lasted for 4 hours without fading until I had my lunch, but half of it is still there actually. Such gorgeous colour too. Check it out!



LMD84 said:


> ah ok then! i shall have a nosey seeing as everybody is saying how good they are


----------



## rockin (May 21, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Just wanted to say I'm wearing Metallic Coral (407) today and it lasted for 4 hours without fading until I had my lunch, but half of it is still there actually. Such gorgeous colour too. Check it out!


 
  	Glad you like it.  It's my favourite of the 3 new colours, too


----------



## Anitacska (May 21, 2012)

Apparently there's a delay.

  	Does anyone know a discount code for Asos btw? I want to get some Paul & Joe stuff, but that won't be included in the flash sale.


rockin said:


> ASOS are having a "BEAUTY BOOM! 2 HOUR FLASH SALE" today, between 12 and 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## toobusytostitch (May 21, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Yes, definitely! I was diagnosed 7 years ago, and even I've seen a massive change. Having said that, I bought some lemon cake slices from Sainsbury's the other day and they are so dry and crumbly. I will definitely get the M&S lemon cake next time.  I often bake cakes myself as well, we just all have the gluten free one. Do you cook gluten free for everyone in your family or do you cook separately for your son? I just do the same for everyone. They do eat normal bread and stuff, but mostly we just have the same.


	Yes - as far as possible we all eat the same - apart from pasta when obviously he has his own!  Pasta bakes I make gluten-free, and everyone seems happy with it   Luckily he's not at all fussy about food, and even eats vegetables!  He also loves to cook (including baking), so I'm getting less worried about him ever finding a girl who will put up with his dietary requirements   One problem is that we always have to go self-catering on holiday, but that's not necessarily totally bad, as it does give more flexibility around meal times etc.  He's supersensitive, so can't take any chances.


----------



## anita22 (May 21, 2012)

rockin said:


> ASOS are having a "BEAUTY BOOM! 2 HOUR FLASH SALE" today, between 12 and 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Oh man... I wish I had seen this earlier!


----------



## Anitacska (May 21, 2012)

I don't think it ever happened. They said on Twitter that they were having difficulties and it was being delayed, but I never saw a tweet about it actually happening.



anita22 said:


> Oh man... I wish I had seen this earlier!


----------



## LMD84 (May 21, 2012)

i went to sallys beauty supply after work today and managed to pick up some china glaze polishes. they were on 3 for 2 so although not super cheap - still well worth having


----------



## SNJx (May 21, 2012)

The ASOS Flash Beauty sale is going to happen tomorrow now instead due to technical problems. I think it will be at the same time but due to the delay they are now doing 40% off the selected items instead of 30%


----------



## Anitacska (May 21, 2012)

Ooh, I need to check that out. 3 for 2 is a good offer. 



LMD84 said:


> i went to sallys beauty supply after work today and managed to pick up some china glaze polishes. they were on 3 for 2 so although not super cheap - still well worth having


----------



## anita22 (May 21, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> I don't think it ever happened. They said on Twitter that they were having difficulties and it was being delayed, but I never saw a tweet about it actually happening.


  	Thanks. So this could be good news for me then! I was thinking of ordering some of the new Stila products they've just added. Am intrigued by the Set & Correct Baked bronzing trio...


----------



## LMD84 (May 21, 2012)

SNJx said:


> The ASOS Flash Beauty sale is going to happen tomorrow now instead due to technical problems. I think it will be at the same time but due to the delay they are now doing 40% off the selected items instead of 30%


  	oohh now that is interesting!


----------



## rockin (May 22, 2012)

Debenhams have 50% off all Debut occasion dresses, all Radley handbags and purses, all men's formal shirts, all Denby tableware, and Paul Smith Optimistic fragrance today only.

  	I will most likely miss the ASOS sale, as my parents are coming over this morning, taking me to the doctors for my blood test and taking me to the supermarket.


----------



## Anitacska (May 22, 2012)

20% off ALL beauty on ASOS until 2 pm with code ALLBEAUTY20 (only just logged on)! Hurry!!!!


----------



## PeachTwist (May 22, 2012)

Just so you all know

  	Sally's Beauty Supply is having a VAT FREE day on Thursday 24th May from 8am-8pm.  I think it's in store only though.


----------



## LMD84 (May 22, 2012)

PeachTwist said:


> Just so you all know
> 
> Sally's Beauty Supply is having a VAT FREE day on Thursday 24th May from 8am-8pm.  I think it's in store only though.


  	cool! i shall pop by after work that day then to get some more goodies!


----------



## toobusytostitch (May 22, 2012)

Does anyone know if the Guerlain release is happening today?  I've been watching the Debenhams site all day (at work - sssh!), but still nothing   Have I got the day wrong?

  	Viv


----------



## Anitacska (May 22, 2012)

toobusytostitch said:


> Does anyone know if the Guerlain release is happening today?  I've been watching the Debenhams site all day (at work - sssh!), but still nothing   Have I got the day wrong?  Viv


  I didn't know when it was, 10% off would be nice. But having said that, I'm travelling next week, so duty free prices would be even better.   EDIT: The new stuff is up on the House of Fraser website. So tempted to order, but there's no discount on them. The bronzer/blush is £51. Ouch!   I did think my HoF vouchers won't go too far when it comes to Guerlain, lol. By the way, Dawn, how long does it take the vouchers to arrive normally? My statement date is the 18th, but my statement hasn't come yet.


----------



## Alisha1 (May 22, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> I did think my HoF vouchers won't go too far when it comes to Guerlain, lol. By the way, Dawn, how long does it take the vouchers to arrive normally? My statement date is the 18th, but my statement hasn't come yet.


  	I was just going to post this! I was looking forward to getting this but hopefully it doesn't sell out and I can pick it up at the sales - summer sales should be starting soon right?

  	My Debenhams order never arrived today - hopefully it comes tomorrow!


----------



## rockin (May 22, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> I did think my HoF vouchers won't go too far when it comes to Guerlain, lol.* By the way, Dawn, how long does it take the vouchers to arrive normally? My statement date is the 18th, but my statement hasn't come yet.*


 
  	My statement date is the 6th, and I received it and the vouchers on the 14th of this month.  There was a Bank Holiday in there, though, so it would have taken a week if it wasn't for that


----------



## toobusytostitch (May 22, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> I did think my HoF vouchers won't go too far when it comes to Guerlain, lol. By the way, Dawn, how long does it take the vouchers to arrive normally? My statement date is the 18th, but my statement hasn't come yet.


	I've just taken a look on the House of Fraser website - one of the things that I wanted is out of stock already - the brown lip gloss!  I think I will have to wait for Debenhams, for the points etc - it says on the descriptions that it's exclusive to House of Fraser - does that mean that no-one else will ever get it, or just that other places will get it later?  If no-one else will ever get it I suppose I'll have to get what I can now   Viv


----------



## Anitacska (May 22, 2012)

toobusytostitch said:


> I've just taken a look on the House of Fraser website - one of the things that I wanted is out of stock already - the brown lip gloss!  I think I will have to wait for Debenhams, for the points etc - it says on the descriptions that it's exclusive to House of Fraser - does that mean that no-one else will ever get it, or just that other places will get it later?  If no-one else will ever get it I suppose I'll have to get what I can now   Viv


  No, I'm sure it's just an early release. HoF tends to get Guerlain first usually, but Debenhams normally gets Urban Decay exclusively for a while.


----------



## rockin (May 23, 2012)

Tesco Direct online is going to be stocking Barry M, and it will also be in some branches of Tesco  http://www.fashioninsight.co.uk/index.php?main_page=insight_details&service=beauty&section=press_releases&cat_id=14164


----------



## rockin (May 23, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> 20% off ALL beauty on ASOS until 2 pm with code ALLBEAUTY20 (only just logged on)! Hurry!!!!


  	I missed it as my parents were here   I would have got a couple of Stila bits otherwise


----------



## Anitacska (May 23, 2012)

I ordered a couple of things from Paul & Joe, the shimmer lotion and the glitter nail polish from the summer collection.



rockin said:


> I missed it as my parents were here   I would have got a couple of Stila bits otherwise


----------



## SNJx (May 23, 2012)

Hey all, was just dping my browse on ASOS' beauty section as a typical student  they've just put up a set I think some of you may be interested. Benefit's Hoola bronzer, Watts up highlighter and Cha Cha Tint all for £23.50! It's exclusive to asos aswell 

http://www.asos.com/Benefit/Benefit...=0&pge=0&pgesize=20&sort=-1&clr=Exclusive+set


----------



## SNJx (May 23, 2012)

Sorry meant doing


----------



## Anitacska (May 23, 2012)

If you click on the little pencil on the bottom left of your post, you can edit your original post. 



SNJx said:


> Sorry meant doing


----------



## SNJx (May 23, 2012)

Thank you Anitacska! I'm used to being a lurker on here and not too familiar on posting


----------



## Alisha1 (May 23, 2012)

I received my Debenhams and Feel Unique stuff today! I love Chanel Jalousi Glossimer! I'm wearing it over Belgravia RA lipstick at the moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Also love the 2 Dior nail polishes I got from the summer collection!

  	I also received my Shiseido foundation brush and it's super small,  a little smaller than a Chanel Glossimer!


----------



## Anitacska (May 23, 2012)

Both my Debenhams orders arrived today. I got two Guerlain Shine Automatique lipsticks and the Dior Glow Enhancing Powder in Sunlight (no 2).



Alisha1 said:


> I received my Debenhams and Feel Unique stuff today! I love Chanel Jalousi Glossimer! I'm wearing it over Belgravia RA lipstick at the moment
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anitacska (May 23, 2012)

No worries. 



SNJx said:


> Thank you Anitacska! I'm used to being a lurker on here and not too familiar on posting


----------



## rockin (May 23, 2012)

I received my Debenhams order today - 2 eye brushes, and the Rebel lipstick and Russian Red gloss that didn't come with my HoF order recently (still, it saved me some money as I was then able to purchase them with the Debenhams discount).

  	I also collected my Shimmermint order from HoF after dance class today.  I'm looking forward to trying it 

  	I've been asleep for a couple of hours this evening, trying to sleep off the headache this heat has given me.  Paracetamol doesn't do much for me at all, but I'm not allowed to take anything different because of the Warfarin.  Normally I'd take Nurofen, which works for me.


----------



## Alisha1 (May 23, 2012)

rockin said:


> I received my Debenhams order today - 2 eye brushes, and the Rebel lipstick and Russian Red gloss that didn't come with my HoF order recently (still, it saved me some money as I was then able to purchase them with the Debenhams discount).
> 
> I also collected my Shimmermint order from HoF after dance class today.  I'm looking forward to trying it
> 
> I've been asleep for a couple of hours this evening, trying to sleep off the headache this heat has given me.  Paracetamol doesn't do much for me at all, but I'm not allowed to take anything different because of the Warfarin.  Normally I'd take Nurofen, which works for me.


  	Hope you get well soon hun. It is very hot today, I think if it was more breezy it would be ok!


----------



## rockin (May 23, 2012)

Alisha1 said:


> Let us know how you like the Shine Automatiques though I've still yet to try the reqular Automatiques!
> 
> *Hope you get well soon hun.* It is very hot today, I think if it was more breezy it would be ok!


  	Thank you! 

  	I've just tried Rebel lipstick on, and I love it.  It looks so dark in the tube, but thankfully applies as a lovely, almost raspberry pink on me - nowhere near the colour it appears in the tube.


----------



## banana1234 (May 23, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> I'm sure you can, but it will only double the points you'd get without the bonus points voucher, ie not the 1000 points.


  	this is correct, i work for boots, you just get the double you'd usually get and then the 1000


----------



## Anitacska (May 23, 2012)

I do like the Shine Automatiques, but I prefer the Rouge Automatiques. I have reviewed a couple of the new colours on my blog and loads of the Rouge Automatiques actually. Just do a search. 



Alisha1 said:


> Let us know how you like the Shine Automatiques though I've still yet to try the reqular Automatiques!
> 
> Hope you get well soon hun. It is very hot today, I think if it was more breezy it would be ok!


----------



## rockin (May 24, 2012)

The new Sugarpill quad is now available at cocktailcosmetics.co.uk  They also have those colours in individual pots, which is useful if you only like one or two of the colours, otherwise it's cheaper to get the quad.


----------



## anita22 (May 24, 2012)

So today I accidentally dropped my Bobbi Brown foundation compact into the toilet!! I moved my handbag and it fell out, somehow it just managed to fall right in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Not only did I have to figure out how to fish the darn thing out, I also now have to replace it (it was a favourite). Luckily I will be back at Heathrow next week so can stop by BB then, as there isn't a counter anywhere near where I live.

  	Ahhh why I am so clumsy....


----------



## anita22 (May 24, 2012)

SNJx said:


> Hey all, was just dping my browse on ASOS' beauty section as a typical student  they've just put up a set I think some of you may be interested. Benefit's Hoola bronzer, Watts up highlighter and Cha Cha Tint all for £23.50! It's exclusive to asos aswell
> 
> http://www.asos.com/Benefit/Benefit...=0&pge=0&pgesize=20&sort=-1&clr=Exclusive+set


  	Thanks for this! Am on the hunt for a birthday present for my younger sister (who appears to have inherited my makeup obsession). Think she would love this! (Plus she lives abroad and ASOS ship worldwide, bonus).


----------



## Anitacska (May 24, 2012)

Oh no, poor you, that's crap. Having to fish it out - ugh. At least was it BEFORE you used the toilet? 

  	I once dropped a watch into the toilet AFTER I did a wee, and just couldn't make myself fish it out. It was a cheap watch and just got a new one instead, lol.



anita22 said:


> So today I accidentally dropped my Bobbi Brown foundation compact into the toilet!! I moved my handbag and it fell out, somehow it just managed to fall right in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## anita22 (May 24, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Oh no, poor you, that's crap. Having to fish it out - ugh. At least was it BEFORE you used the toilet?
> 
> I once dropped a watch into the toilet AFTER I did a wee, and just couldn't make myself fish it out. It was a cheap watch and just got a new one instead, lol.


  	Haha, yes it was before. Thank god for that! I didn't really want to leave it as I was at work, hardly a nice thing to leave behind for your colleagues, haha. Glad to know I''m not the only one who's a bit clumsy


----------



## Anitacska (May 24, 2012)

Well that's not too bad (the fishing out part anyway), just annoying and of course an extra cost. 



anita22 said:


> Haha, yes it was before. Thank god for that! I didn't really want to leave it as I was at work, hardly a nice thing to leave behind for your colleagues, haha. Glad to know I''m not the only one who's a bit clumsy


----------



## Anitacska (May 25, 2012)

Don't forget ladies, the Chanel summer collection is out today! Annoyingly Debenhams hasn't got it up yet. The Clarins summer collection is up though, will order soon, first I'm going to do some swatching in Kingston. Was also hoping they would have the Guerlain collection up before the end of the 10% off beauty promotion, but sadly not.


----------



## rockin (May 25, 2012)

My Sugarpill Heartbreaker palette arrived today - cocktailcosmetics are really fast!  I love the colours, and I just know Lou would love 'Mochi' - it's just her sort of colour. 

  	I also got a Facefront Flashlite Powder, a free sample of Facefront Artistic Pigment in 'Aqua Marina' (another one I think Lou would love), and from the sale section I got a Nyx gloss in '24 Karat' and a couple of Kryolan eye dusts (my first Kryolan, and only £2 each!)

  	My daughter is having a day out at Thorpe Park with the school.  If they've got the same weather there as we have here, they've got a lovely day for it.  Makes a change from it raining every time they go on a trip.


----------



## Alisha1 (May 25, 2012)

Selfridges has all the collection up and I'm surprised at the prices of the bronzer! Not complaining though! I need to check them out in person though to see how they show up on my skin, the annoying thing is I probably won't go to Debenhams till after the 10% offer has gone :/


----------



## Anitacska (May 25, 2012)

I live about 15 min drive away from Thorpe Park and it's been pretty hot here, although much nicer than yesterday with the cool breeze, so just the perfect day for your daughter to go to TP. They did that last year too, didn't they? I seem to remember you saying.



Alisha1 said:


> I need to swatch Rebel l/s again! The MAC store I went to the other day had sold out of practically all the colour sets collection!
> 
> Thanks, I've swatched the RAs and they seem nice, I've actually been meaning to pick up a few like ages ago!
> 
> ...


----------



## charlotte366 (May 25, 2012)

I'm currently bored at heathrow waiting to fly to out on my holidays, spent far to much in duty free, picked up the BB long wear shadow in smokey topaz and they also have Burberry in t3 so picked up rosewood and almond shadows, the sales lady gave me some freebies to which was nice, one of them was a mini lippie like that which was sent in the glossy box, but this is cameo pink.  I browsed the mac counter and they still have pretty much all of the current and previous months collections?  Just wish 8.30 would come round now, very bored!


----------



## Anitacska (May 25, 2012)

My ASOS order came today. I got the glitter nail polish which turns out is exactly the same as the Color Club Covered In Diamonds polish I've just reviewed on my blog. Nice, but I'm not sure I needed a back up. The shimmer body lotion is lovely though.


----------



## Anitacska (May 26, 2012)

Just a heads up, I've found the new Chanel glossimers on the Debenhams website! Ordering Calypso asap.


----------



## rockin (May 26, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> I live about 15 min drive away from Thorpe Park and it's been pretty hot here, although much nicer than yesterday with the cool breeze, so just the perfect day for your daughter to go to TP. They did that last year too, didn't they? I seem to remember you saying.


  	Yes, she's been before, but with the Young Carers Club.  This was their 'Reward Day' with the school.  Funny how rewards 'given' by the school have to be paid for by the parents, though!

  	She had a great time, and the queues were only about 1/4 hr each, so she managed to go on lots of rides, including Swarm, which is the one she was really looking forward to


----------



## Anitacska (May 26, 2012)

rockin said:


> Yes, she's been before, but with the Young Carers Club.  This was their 'Reward Day' with the school.  Funny how rewards 'given' by the school have to be paid for by the parents, though!  She had a great time, and the queues were only about 1/4 hr each, so she managed to go on lots of rides, including Swarm, which is the one she was really looking forward to


  Eek, I don't think I'd want to go on the Swarm! Luckily for me mine are still too young for big rides like that. Thorpe Park has some really good children's rides, so we normally just do those. I don't mind the Vampire at Chessington, but anything faster/twistier than that is not my cup of tea.


----------



## toobusytostitch (May 26, 2012)

Thanks - last time I was too late for the Clarins balms, this time they are mine   Going to Sutton, as have been commandeered by two of the older ones to get them some summer wear in the absence of the two little ones, who are a pain when being dragged around the shops.  Probably won't manage to get into Debenhams though - it's so small it's not really too tempting anyway!


----------



## PeachTwist (May 26, 2012)

I'm sure this sounds like an odd question, but what are you ladies making for dinner each night?  I'm boiling in this heat and cooking hot meals in hot weather really isn't the best but I can't think of other meals to cook so thought I'd quickly ask?  Sorry for going so off topic, I just can't stand this heat.


----------



## anita22 (May 26, 2012)

charlotte366 said:


> Just wish 8.30 would come round now, very bored!


  	Hope you have a fantastic holiday!! Glad you were able to pick up some goodies on your way out. I wore Smoky Topaz out last night as it's really warm and humid where I am at the moment (Netherlands), it definitely lasted well in the heat


----------



## toobusytostitch (May 26, 2012)

PeachTwist said:


> I'm sure this sounds like an odd question, but what are you ladies making for dinner each night?  I'm boiling in this heat and cooking hot meals in hot weather really isn't the best but I can't think of other meals to cook so thought I'd quickly ask?  Sorry for going so off topic, I just can't stand this heat.


	It's really difficult isn't it?  I'm trying to find things that are relatively easy to cook, as I don't feel like baking in the kitchen either.  Luckily the family don't seem too hungry either, so tonight I think we'll just have some pasta cooked 'alio and olio' (spelling?) - ie just cooked, then given a drizzle of virgin olive oil that has been heated up for five minutes with (lots!) of chopped up garlic.  As one of us can't eat 'normal' pasta I cook his gluen-free portion separately, but can give it the same 'drizzle'.  I think the standard way of cooking this is to actually put the pasta into the pan at the end of cooking with the garlic and oil, but that's impossible for us!  Just add some shaving of parmesan and add a big bowl of salad, and I'm hoping they'll be happy!


----------



## anita22 (May 26, 2012)

PeachTwist said:


> I'm sure this sounds like an odd question, but what are you ladies making for dinner each night?  I'm boiling in this heat and cooking hot meals in hot weather really isn't the best but I can't think of other meals to cook so thought I'd quickly ask?  Sorry for going so off topic, I just can't stand this heat.


 
  	Usually something like a salad - either a pasta salad, or something with a lot of lean protein in it (so that it actually keeps me full). I am not really much of a cook though, I often don't get back from work until quite late so usually go for whatever is quickest!


----------



## PeachTwist (May 26, 2012)

It is.  We're a family of 5 and I've always found if it's not a "cooked meal" within 3hrs people are saying they're hungry - ugh!  I'm gonna have to try the salad and pasta idea though, I can't keep cooking in this heat, along with the baking it's killing me.  Windows can be open but not the back door as the cat isn't allowed outside and there isn't much of a breeze.  Had a fan in there the other day!  Thanks though - I'll be picking up more salad stuff Monday anyway when I go grocery shopping so hopefully just this weekend left to go as the food is already in the house I don't want it to go to waste.


anita22 said:


> Usually something like a salad - either a pasta salad, or something with a lot of lean protein in it (so that it actually keeps me full). I am not really much of a cook though, I often don't get back from work until quite late so usually go for whatever is quickest!


----------



## rockin (May 26, 2012)

PeachTwist said:


> I'm sure this sounds like an odd question, but what are you ladies making for dinner each night?  I'm boiling in this heat and cooking hot meals in hot weather really isn't the best but I can't think of other meals to cook so thought I'd quickly ask?  Sorry for going so off topic, I just can't stand this heat.


  	In the evenings, the sun shines straight in through my kitchen window, so it's pretty hot in there.  I try to do something quick and easy for dinner, whenever possible.  Last night the kids had frozen pizzas (they didn't eat them frozen, of course lol) and I had a Sainsburys ready meal (Shepherds Pie)  that I could just put in the oven and leave the room until it was ready.  When I do pasta, which we either have with tinned tuna or tinned chicken in white sauce, I do it in a Tupperware thing that you put the pasta in, pour boiling water in to cover it, put the lid on and leave for 20 minutes - so easy.  Jacket potato, served with ham, egg and beans is a favourite, too.  My daughter likes the potato done in the microwave, because she doesn't like crispy skins, so it only takes about 10 minutes to do the whole meal, or 20 if my son insists on potato waffles instead.

  	I can't even have the back door or windows open as our neighbour has a habit of lighting a brazier or something to burn something nearly every evening when the weather is warm - he's done it twice this week already, and the smoke just comes straight into our house.  I've no idea what he finds to burn so often, but it gives off thick white clouds of smoke.   I've checked with the council and apparently there are absolutely no laws or by-laws here about bonfires


----------



## PeachTwist (May 26, 2012)

rockin said:


> I don't know where she got her daredevil streak from - it certainly wasn't me.  I don't like anything more daring than the carousel at fun fairs lol.  I hate big dippers and would certainly NEVER go on anything that turns you upside down or shoots you in the air or drops you from a great height like the rides she goes on.  I hate rides that go into dark places, too.  Yep, I'm a coward!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	That's great - thanks.  I think I'm gonna have to do some of those quick meals, it's just too hot to be cooking on the stove for 30-40mins.  Definitely need to get some more potatos in too.

  	Oh wow - sorry to hear.  That's horrible.  How can someone have so much to burn?  When I was growing up in Canada we lived in the country so we had bonfires quite often.. a lot of it would be leaves, or after we'd done garden work etc.  Was quicker than bagging it up and getting rid of it.  Thankfully though, neighbours weren't an issue with such a thing.  I'm surprised there aren't any laws about it though.


----------



## duku (May 26, 2012)

Does anyone know what the model has on her lips in this video? Can't work out if it's the new Glossimer or the Rouge Coco Shine. Either way, I need it! Love the eyeshadow too, the whole look is on on point. http://www.chanel.com/en_SG/fragrance-beauty/Universe-Collection-Summertime-de-CHANEL-128717


----------



## Anitacska (May 26, 2012)

Hard to say, but I think it's Calypso glossimer because the RC Shine isn't very pigmented. (I swatched them both on Friday.)



duku said:


> Does anyone know what the model has on her lips in this video? Can't work out if it's the new Glossimer or the Rouge Coco Shine. Either way, I need it! Love the eyeshadow too, the whole look is on on point. http://www.chanel.com/en_SG/fragrance-beauty/Universe-Collection-Summertime-de-CHANEL-128717


----------



## anita22 (May 27, 2012)

duku said:


> Does anyone know what the model has on her lips in this video? Can't work out if it's the new Glossimer or the Rouge Coco Shine. Either way, I need it! Love the eyeshadow too, the whole look is on on point. http://www.chanel.com/en_SG/fragrance-beauty/Universe-Collection-Summertime-de-CHANEL-128717


  	I think it's probably the Calypso glossimer and/or the En Vogue Rouge Coco Shine lipstick.

  	I went a little bit nuts yesterday with Chanel (at least by my standards - I don't normally buy a lot of Chanel to begin with, if I do it's only an item here or there). I got:
  	- Sable-Emouvant eyeshadow duo
  	- Brun Intense eye pencil
  	- Holiday nail lacquer
  	- Liberte Rouge Coco Shine

  	I'm wearing Holiday on my nails today, it's such an awesome summer colour. I think I will probably go back for En Vogue Rouge Coco.


----------



## LMD84 (May 27, 2012)

anita22 said:


> I think it's probably the Calypso glossimer and/or the En Vogue Rouge Coco Shine lipstick.
> 
> I went a little bit nuts yesterday with Chanel (at least by my standards - I don't normally buy a lot of Chanel to begin with, if I do it's only an item here or there). I got:
> - Sable-Emouvant eyeshadow duo
> ...


  	oohh lovely! you got some great products!


----------



## anita22 (May 27, 2012)

I think I need this gloss! I'm off to a BBQ shortly and just finished my makeup. I used Sable-Emouvant eyeshadow with the Brun Intense pencil, mascara, tinted moisturizer, bronzer and NARS Torrid blush. I still have Holiday on my nails. So you see, Calypso would go perfectly... (see how I am talking myself into this here...!)


----------



## Anitacska (May 27, 2012)

Couldn't agree more, lol. I wasn't gonna get it at first, but when I swatched it, it was so nice and pigmented. 



anita22 said:


> *I think I need this gloss!* I'm off to a BBQ shortly and just finished my makeup. I used Sable-Emouvant eyeshadow with the Brun Intense pencil, mascara, tinted moisturizer, bronzer and NARS Torrid blush. I still have Holiday on my nails. So you see, Calypso would go perfectly... (see how I am talking myself into this here...!)


----------



## duku (May 27, 2012)

anita22 said:


> I think it's probably the Calypso glossimer and/or the En Vogue Rouge Coco Shine lipstick.
> 
> I went a little bit nuts yesterday with Chanel (at least by my standards - I don't normally buy a lot of Chanel to begin with, if I do it's only an item here or there). I got:
> - Sable-Emouvant eyeshadow duo
> ...


  	Thanks! So jealous of your Chanel splurge! I want to get the duo, it looks so pretty, and maybe one of the bronzers as well as a lip product. Wish I could have it all haha!


----------



## rockin (May 28, 2012)

House Of Fraser have an "Up to 40% off" 2 day 'brand event' on Thurday and Friday this week (starting online at 5pm on Wednesday.  As usual, beauty is only 10% off.  Just a reminder - Reward points can no longer be used on 'brand events' but points can still be earned in the usual way.


----------



## duku (May 28, 2012)

I imagine (and hope) that a lot of retailers will have offers over the weekend what with the Jubilee and bank holiday.


----------



## Anitacska (May 28, 2012)

Ugh, don't know what to do. I want to spend my £50 vouchers on Guerlain, but what I want costs a lot more than £50, so I might be better off ordering the rest online I guess. But then again, I could hopefully pick them up in the Duty Free on Friday. Hmm, what to do. And I also want one of the Chanel bronzers.



rockin said:


> House Of Fraser have an "Up to 40% off" 2 day 'brand event' on Thurday and Friday this week (starting online at 5pm on Wednesday.  As usual, beauty is only 10% off.  Just a reminder - Reward points can no longer be used on 'brand events' but points can still be earned in the usual way.


----------



## anita22 (May 28, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Couldn't agree more, lol. I wasn't gonna get it at first, but when I swatched it, it was so nice and pigmented.


  	I got it! Both the Calypso gloss and the En Vogue lipstick. 
  	Really, really should not buy any more makeup for like a month now!!


----------



## banana1234 (May 28, 2012)

i've always eyed up the sugar pill quads but never taken the plunge and bought them, this new one, and the burning heart one are calling to me, anyone got good things to say bout them?


----------



## rockin (May 29, 2012)

Brand Alley has Essie and Seche, and Elizabeth Arden in their sale today.  brandalley.co.uk

  	If you're not a member already, you need to join to be able to see the sale.  You can just join by yourself, or if you give me your email address and I 'invite' you, the first time you buy something both you and I get a £10 voucher once your order is despatched!


----------



## rockin (May 29, 2012)

Cocktail Cosmetics have a clearance sale on.

  	Also, the following offers:

*Spend £50 and receive a FREE NYX Diamond lip gloss or lipstick!!
	Please quote 'lipstick' or 'lip gloss' in the order notes and we will try to send you your chosen product*

*Another Diamond Jubilee offer - 60% off ARTDECO!!!!.* *Valid from  2nd - 4th June*.
*Use the code ARTDECO60** at the checkout.*


----------



## Anitacska (May 29, 2012)

I'm really pleased, just found out that I "accidentally" earned 1000 bonus points by ordering two Clarins products last week (it has to be over £40, not just any two) from Debenhams.  Nice surprise. I got the new eyeshadow palette and one of the lipbalms. Got my order yesterday actually, just 3 days after ordering. My second one should arrive today if they keep up the same speed. That one contains Chanel Calypso glossimer and two more Clarins lipbalms. Sadly I didn't know about the offer then, otherwise I would have got 3 of the lipbalms. Oh well, never mind, I have so many points now, they will take over a year to convert into vouchers sadly. 

  	Oh and by the way,the Chanel bronzers are up on Debenhams now.


----------



## rockin (May 29, 2012)

I've had a nice surprise today, too 

  	Not only did the dresses I ordered on ebay arrive in the post, but I got a free bra as well, from Wonderbra.  The message in the parcel said "Please find enclosed your Wonderbra from National Cleavage Day.  Happy Cleavage! The Wonderbra Girls X".  I remember reading about a National Cleavage Day a little while back, but had no idea they were going to send me a freebie. 

  	They had my details because I have ordered from Courtaulds Gossard a couple of times.  They actually have some really good offers on their site sometimes (such as 3 for 1 on certain bras and knickers)  which I have taken advantage of.  If you accept their invitation to become a VIP, they also send you a free bra and knickers set - I had signed up and forgotten about it, then a couple of months later a set arrived in the post.

  	Here are their current multi-buy offers, if anyone's interested http://www.gossard.com/multibuys-specials

  	Oh, and my Love Makeup order has arrived - I bought some Stars Makeup Haven eyeshadows in their sale (£2 each) and a Z palette to put them in.


----------



## Anitacska (May 29, 2012)

^ Nice. 

  	My second Debenhams order has arrived with Calypso and the Clarins lipbalms. Speedy or what (I ordered on Saturday)?!


----------



## Anitacska (May 29, 2012)

Just noticed, the Chanel bronzers cost £34 from Debenhams, but only £32.50 from Selfridges. Eh?


----------



## Anitacska (May 29, 2012)

BeautyBay has a 15% off selected brands here: http://www.beautybay.com/sale/?utm_campaign=Jubilee++15%25+Sale&utm_medium=email&utm_source=BeautyBay.com


----------



## toobusytostitch (May 29, 2012)

Same here - my Clarins order *and* my Si Lolita perfume turned up today - one ordered on Saturday, one on Sunday - very impressed, and long may it last 

  	I'm not as thrilled with the lip balms as I thought I would be - somehow having the colour in the centre of the balm seems slightly strange when applying - and needs spreading out all over my lips - I'm usually really lazy with lip products, and just apply straight from the tube.  Ah well, the violet is a gorgeous colour, and feels absolutely wonderful, so I'm sure I'll get used to it 

  	Viv x


----------



## rockin (May 29, 2012)

A new Barry M nail polish is coming out next week  https://twitter.com/BarryMCosmetics/status/207477070970880000/photo/1

  	I immediately thought of the No7 colour-changing nail polish I have, where you apply clear polish over it and it changes colour


----------



## True (May 30, 2012)

Speaking of nail polishes - Marie Claire has free ciate nail polishes on offer. There are 3 to choose from, a bright hot pink, milk chocolate/taupe and a lilac/lavender. I got the latter two and nearly picked up the pink too. I generally read MC occasionally but for 3.70 I thought I may as well.  It also has a code for 15% off on your total order if you buy Ciate online. It's CIATEMC12. Weirdly this didn't work for me.  MARIE25 - 25% off on Ciate website. This works.


----------



## Anitacska (May 30, 2012)

Don't forget, the House of Fraser sale is now on online! I've bought the two Guerlain nail polishes and the coral Terracotta gloss. I was in store today and picked up the Gucci Meteorites and the blue Meteorites brush with my £50 vouchers (well they came to £65, but you know...) I also went to Sally's and got 6 China Glaze polishes and 3 Max Factor nail polishes from Superdrug both had 3 for 2 offers. 

  	Still haven't bought the Guerlain bronzer as I'm not too keen to fork out £51 or even £46 for it, but hoping to pick it up in the Duty Free at Gatwick (hope the North Terminal has a Guerlain counter as well as the South). I also haven't bought any of the Chanel bronzers, I want Sable Rose, but it's not up on the HoF website and I don't even think there's 10% off Chanel (and Mac for that matter). I'll hope to pick it up in the Duty Free too.


----------



## duku (May 30, 2012)

There is 10% off on Chanel but not MAC, which is quite strange.


----------



## Anitacska (May 30, 2012)

Yes, you're right, the discount didn't show up when I looked at the "What's new" selection from Chanel, but it does show up when you click on the individual products. Not Mac though. Oh well, didn't want anything from Mac anyway.



duku said:


> There is 10% off on Chanel but not MAC, which is quite strange.


----------



## Anitacska (May 31, 2012)

Debenhams has a 10% off beauty at the moment (today and tomorrow), use code *DF69*. Plus you get 500 bonus points if you spend over £40.


----------



## Anitacska (May 31, 2012)

Also this month's Glamour magazine has Benefit freebies, there's 3 of them, Bad Gal mascara, That Gal primer and Pore Professional (one only in each copy). I got two of them, the magazines are only £2 each and the samples are worth £10 and £15 each. (I didn't get the mascara.) My WH Smith had loads of them, but I would think they'll go quickly, especially the primers.



True said:


> It also has a code for 15% off on your total order if you buy Ciate online. It's CIATEMC12.


----------



## True (May 31, 2012)

Primer sounds interesting and it is cheap. I feel UK magazines are stepping it up with the freebies these days. They used to be rubbish 99% of the time. I try to hit shops in areas where people wouldn't be interested in the magazine but it's hard to do that in London. I'm out today so I'll track the primer down.


----------



## Anitacska (May 31, 2012)

I know it's a bit off topic, but I always feel like I'm among friends. Been tidying and cleaning most morning because we have a social worker visit this afternoon. Somebody reported my husband to the Police about 2 weeks ago, apparently he was hitting our son with a shoe at the swimming pool. He wasn't, all that happened was that my son was screaming because my husband wouldn't let him cross the car park on his own (very bad parenting I know) and then in the waiting area of the pool where you have to take your shoes off before you go into the changing rooms, our son threw his shoes around in anger, so my husband picked one up and shoved it back in his arm. I know it might have looked like he was screaming because of that, but some people obviously got the wrong idea and called the police, so an officer came out later that afternoon (I was out all day) and was apparently perfectly happy with my son being happy and healthy and said there would be no further inquiries. Then on Monday we got a letter from Social Services to say that they want to come and visit us regarding an incident of concern involving our son AND younger daughter (who was also at the pool, but was never part of the whole thing in the first place). Feel like shit, even though I haven't done anything, and neither has my husband for that matter.

  	I think people who don't have children don't realise how much children scream and play up, I tell my son to go and have his bath and he'll scream like I've just whacked him with a baseball bat. He's 5, nearly 6, and this is his way of rebelling. Ugh, so stressed about this right now.


----------



## rockin (May 31, 2012)

I know how you feel, Anita (((hugs))).  We also had someone report us to Social Services over something that didn't happen, when my little boy was about 3 years old.  Whoever it was was coward enough to 'report' anonymously.  SS wanted to examine my son all over (and I mean ALL over) and I can tell you it made me feel like s**t, even though we weren't guilty of anything.


----------



## Anitacska (May 31, 2012)

Thanks Dawn. The best part of this is that the bloody social worker didn't even show up! I was stressing over this all day and she didn't bother to turn up. We phoned up 45 minutes after she was due, but her colleagues didn't know where she was and she never got into touch. We're leaving tomorrow (for Hungary) and I only started packing because of this around 4 pm. Also my husband took half a day off work and he's self employed, so he doesn't get paid for that. Thanks a bunch! 

  	I still have loads to do until we leave tomorrow, but hopefully once we're there, we can start to relax.


----------



## rockin (May 31, 2012)

Beth Ditto and Casual Colour are up on the MAC website!!




  	Enjoy your holiday, Anita.  Sounds like you need it.


----------



## Anitacska (May 31, 2012)

Thank you! I do need it, lol! Will be online as only going to my Mum's, so will check in later during the week. 



rockin said:


> Beth Ditto and Casual Colour are up on the MAC website!!
> 
> Enjoy your holiday, Anita.  Sounds like you need it.


----------



## banana1234 (May 31, 2012)

wow i am so out of the loop now a days, i have no money, so no mac for me! i havent bought any in a few months, there hasnt been anything i was heartbroken not to have

	maybe its just cos there has been so many? i duno

  	i was interested in casual colour but i literally only have enough to get by this month (the rest has gone on my holiday) i might check out duty free when i go in 2 weeks but i doubt there will be much left?


----------



## True (Jun 1, 2012)

Casual Colour is now up on the Debenhams site. Be sure to use the 10% off code DF69 which ends today. I got Weekend Getaway but was so tempted by Keep It Casual. I only had Allura's swatches to go by and my gut instincts. I liked Have A Lovely Day as I don't own many nudes but Temptalia said it was great for light to medium girls which is not me. Anyone going for any CC colours or all waiting for Heavenly Creatures?


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm not getting anything from Mac this month. In fact I will try to not buy much at all this month, last month was a disaster, I spent twice the amount I was going to allow myself to spend a month. I will try to get the Guerlain bronzer in Duty Free and maybe pick up some things in Hungary that are not available here, but otherwise there's nothing else I actually want right now until HC. Maybe the gold Chanel powder and nail polish if I managed to get them from Selfridges.


----------



## rockin (Jun 1, 2012)

I have just read that Boots are doing a special Jubilee points event - 10 points for every £1 spent (with a threshold of £50 online or £15 instore) between 1st and 5th June.



  	Wow, I've just got the Beth Ditto email from MAC.  Not like them to be so quick with the emails!


----------



## True (Jun 1, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> I'm not getting anything from Mac this month. In fact I will try to not buy much at all this month, last month was a disaster, I spent twice the amount I was going to allow myself to spend a month. I will try to get the Guerlain bronzer in Duty Free and maybe pick up some things in Hungary that are not available here, but otherwise there's nothing else I actually want right now until HC. Maybe the gold Chanel powder and nail polish if I managed to get them from Selfridges.


  Yes since Shop Mac I've bought quite a bit mainly lip products and yet my major hits have been from the perm line bar Red Racer, Runaway Red, Sail La Vie and Glorify. I haven't read up on Heavenly Creatures much as it's overwhelming but judging by Glorify I definitely want to get the eye products or one Skinfinish to use on the eye. I used Glorify on the eye and it was just this lovely understated copper tone. I missed all the good extra dimension shadows so this will make up for it. Roll on July!


----------



## rockin (Jun 1, 2012)

On "Fake Britain" on BBC1 this morning, they did a bit on fake cosmetics.  It's about 14 minutes in, and lasts for 10 minutes http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/bigscreen/tv/episode/b01jjvdp/

  	They've even got fake Benefit "They're Real" already!!


----------



## duku (Jun 1, 2012)

True said:


> Casual Colour is now up on the Debenhams site. Be sure to use the 10% off code DF69 which ends today. I got Weekend Getaway but was so tempted by Keep It Casual. I only had Allura's swatches to go by and my gut instincts. I liked Have A Lovely Day as I don't own many nudes but Temptalia said it was great for light to medium girls which is not me. Anyone going for any CC colours or all waiting for Heavenly Creatures?


  	I ordered Out For Fun. Really liked the look of Keep it Casual and Weekend Getaway as well but I just stuck with the colour I was most drawn to initially, didn't want to risk not liking the other colours in person. 

  	Finally ordered the new Chanel duo!


----------



## rockin (Jun 1, 2012)

I hope people remembered to go through TopCashBack for 3% cashback from Debenhams.


----------



## duku (Jun 1, 2012)

rockin said:


> I hope people remembered to go through TopCashBack for 3% cashback from Debenhams.


  	I use Quidco, is TCB better?


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 1, 2012)

Anita - hope you enjoy your holiday! 

  	I'm going to stop buying makeup especially this month!


----------



## rockin (Jun 1, 2012)

duku said:


> I use Quidco, is TCB better?


  	Quidco say "We retain up to the first £5 from your cashback earnings each year, which helps us fund and improve the site."

  	TopCashBack don't keep any of your earnings


----------



## rockin (Jun 1, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Also this month's Glamour magazine has Benefit freebies, there's 3 of them, Bad Gal mascara, That Gal primer and Pore Professional (one only in each copy). I got two of them, the magazines are only £2 each and the samples are worth £10 and £15 each. (I didn't get the mascara.) My WH Smith had loads of them, but I would think they'll go quickly, especially the primers.


  	I was going to try to get a couple yesterday, but my parents came over and came into town with me, and they would have gone ape if I'd picked up a magazine with makeup on the front.  I went into Sainsburys today, and the space where Glamour mag should be was empty


----------



## duku (Jun 1, 2012)

rockin said:


> I was going to try to get a couple yesterday, but my parents came over and came into town with me, and they would have gone ape if I'd picked up a magazine with makeup on the front.  I went into Sainsburys today, and the space where Glamour mag should be was empty


  	You have a better chance of finding them at smaller local shops, that's where I found mine yesterday.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 2, 2012)

Anitacska i am so sorry that this is happening to you  i would imagine how shit you are feeling because that's a terrible thing for somebody to say. your husband must be a bit upset too  kids do scream and shout - hell i was a right bitch when i was growing up and used to cause such a scene! it's good that people are looking out for certain things but when they are reporting something that actually didn't happen or they aren't sure what they saw they should just leave it alone. please let us know how things go when they do visit again - and why on earth bring your daughter into it too? crazy  they could be spending their time looking into actual cases... not making people feel like crap.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 2, 2012)

Hello again.  My husband has just taken the children to the playground, so I can get online a bit. We arrived last night and I think after spending the whole day at airports, in cars and on the plane, the children are a bit restless. Hope he'll tire them out properly, lol.

  	I got the Guerlain Terra Azzurra bronzer in Duty Free yesterday, it wasn't as cheap as I had hoped it would be, it was 44 quid (I was hoping for 41 or so, since it costs £51 in regular shops), but got it anyway. I also picked up the new LE YSL Paris springtime fragrance, I have a few of those and they are very lovely. Strictly speaking I'm on a fragrance no-buy, but I really wanted this and I think it might be a travel exclusive, so couldn't resist.  The Mac counter didn't have any of the new stuff out yet, don't know when it's actually going to the counters, mind you, I don't care that much.

  	Lou, thanks for your kind message, at the moment I'm trying not to think about the whole issue while we're away, we'll see what happens when we get back. We can't be top priority to social services if the social worker couldn't even be arsed to come out on Thursday, hope that's a good sign.

  	Dawn, really hope you can find a Glamour magazine with the Benefit freebies, can't believe your parents would be angry about you buying a magazine, could you just not say it was for the magazine and not the freebie?

  	I won't be online much, my sister's computer is very slow and the screen is rubbish, really hurts my eyes, but will pop on every so often. By the way, is anyone doing anything special for the Jubilee weekend celebrations? I'm not even sure if there'll be any coverage here, but we'll just be chilling out and visiting friends and family here anyway. Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## True (Jun 2, 2012)

duku said:


> I ordered Out For Fun. Really liked the look of Keep it Casual and Weekend Getaway as well but I just stuck with the colour I was most drawn to initially, didn't want to risk not liking the other colours in person.   Finally ordered the new Chanel duo!


  Allura, MUABB and Temptalias swatches are all so different. Allura's are like the M&S of swatches making shades appear universally flattering and soft, MUABB are always natural daylight and Temptalia's always look heavily swatched and saturated. In fact, a few of Allura's make the colour look nowhere near true to pan. I chose what I initially reacted to from the first blog postings shown on this site.  Out for fun looks nice in all their swatches but I was afraid it was going to be super coral orange and yet it doesn't look like that in other images I've seen on people's lips.


----------



## rockin (Jun 2, 2012)

Do we know if Beth Ditto is going to be available from MAC only?  Debenhams have Casual Colour, but not Beth Ditto so far.  I am only interested in one lippy from this collection (having decided against the shadow sticks after seeing reviews)


----------



## rockin (Jun 2, 2012)

If anyone is wanting more lip butters, I just found this post on MoneySavingExpert website


*"Revlon Colourburst Lip Butter Half Price!*
  	Been really wanting to try these out, so many people talking about them! Just went to have a look in my local Boots and they are on offer from 7.99 to 5.99, but if you go to the Advantage Card machine they have an offer of £2 off any lipstick or mascara, so printed 2 off and paid seperately, so got my Lip Butters for 3.99 each"


----------



## duku (Jun 2, 2012)

True said:


> Out for fun looks nice in all their swatches but I was afraid it was going to be super coral orange and yet it doesn't look like that in other images I've seen on people's lips.


  	I hadn't seen MUABB's swatches, but having seen her picture of Out For Fun I'm happy with my choice. Allura's swatches looked quite muted and almost dull to my eye, and Temptalia's brighter and more garish. Can't win! I think worn on the lips it appears more coral, depending on individual pigmentation; my lips aren't very pigmented but I'm hoping for more coral than orange. I'll let you know what it looks like on when it finally arrives!


----------



## True (Jun 2, 2012)

duku said:


> I hadn't seen MUABB's swatches, but having seen her picture of Out For Fun I'm happy with my choice. Allura's swatches looked quite muted and almost dull to my eye, and Temptalia's brighter and more garish. Can't win! I think worn on the lips it appears more coral, depending on individual pigmentation; my lips aren't very pigmented but I'm hoping for more coral than orange. I'll let you know what it looks like on when it finally arrives!


  Oh yeah, it would be good to hear how you find it for both cheek and lips. Seems like some people are only using these as lip options and I think that's what I'm doing too. Lol Temptalia's lip swatches can be pretty full on. She's been pretty slow with the swatches probably because of Beth Ditto. I'll offer my thoughts on Weekend Getaway, just hoping it's not so much like MUABB pictures show - bit light compared to pots.  Beth Ditto was a massive skip because it was so disappointing. Such a cool character with a great voice and some really good singles under their belts yet this collection was just blah or some kind of afterthought as though BD being attached was enough on its own. None of the lip products or powder tempted me at all. I liked the look of Beth Mask until swatches and reviews popped up. I'm patiently waiting for HC and Marilyn.  @Rockin - due to your 60% code for Art Deco, I did all my jubilee weekend damage there.


----------



## rockin (Jun 2, 2012)

I have to admit, with 60% off,I decided to give ArtDeco a whirl, too.  I'm looking forward to trying them out.  Dita Von Teese has done a collection with ArtDeco - not sure when it's coming out, but I can't wait to see what she's chosen.  I love Dita's style


----------



## Eleentje (Jun 3, 2012)

Pheeewww, I've finally finished catching up on this thread, since my return from Oz!
  	Hope everyone is having a good weekend, and Anita, at least you can relax and evade that social services bullsh*t for now.
  	I know I'd be absolutely peed off, if someone reported me for child abuse or bad parenting!

  	Dawn, you got me curious about that ArtDeco offer. Where can I find their online shop? Their website doesn't seem to be linked with it?


----------



## rockin (Jun 3, 2012)

Eleentje said:


> Pheeewww, I've finally finished catching up on this thread, since my return from Oz!
> Hope everyone is having a good weekend, and Anita, at least you can relax and evade that social services bullsh*t for now.
> I know I'd be absolutely peed off, if someone reported me for child abuse or bad parenting!
> 
> Dawn, you got me curious about that ArtDeco offer. Where can I find their online shop? Their website doesn't seem to be linked with it?


 
  	http://www.cocktailcosmetics.co.uk/ARTDECO

  	You put the code ARTDECO60 in at checkout.  It's valid from 2nd to 4th June.



  	Not much going on for the Jubilee around here, unless you count renaming part of the town 'Jubilee Square'.  There are street parties (what rotten weather for them today) for those invited, but not much else.


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 3, 2012)

Anita - Enjoy your holiday!  From what I've read it definitely sounds like you need it.  I hope you can relax.  

  	It's been a busy week for me.  Mom went in to have her gall bladder removed on Tuesday and it's been a heck of a week since.  They never told us that a key-hole operation was actually "major" - I suppose it would be to have an organ removed.  Regardless, I've been doing everything I can around the house and for everyone to try and help her rest and heal.  I've barely had any time for myself so tonight some girlfriends and I are going to go out and try to help me relax a bit.  I'm doing their make-up first though, so hopefully that goes okay, lol.

  	I've checked in on Beth Ditto and Casual Colours and they're both skips for me.  I still need to order the correct duo from Debenhams which I'll get done this weekend.

  	Thankfully the weather has cooled down - only it's cooled down so much it feels like we're back in winter.  Not best pleased when I'm wearing a light dress this evening.  I had no plans to take a cardigan so we'll have to see.  I suspect I'll get frozen, lol.

  	Do any of you have plans for this long weekend?  Lou I certainly hope you're off so you can take some time out to relax - you've been working a ton lately!


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 3, 2012)

Forgot to mention I picked up 2 of the Benefit freebies.  I got Bad Gal and Porefessional.  I couldn't get That Gal because my Tesco either didn't get it or ran out already and I picked up them on release day.  I went to Asda yesterday and they didn't have any Glamour mags at all.  Ah well - I'm happy with what I got!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 3, 2012)

Don't want to boast, but we had 30 degrees here today and glorious sunshine, lol. Yesterday was pretty cool though, so it was nice to have some hot weather today.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 5, 2012)

Hello again.  Today we have British weather here in Hungary, it's absolutely crazy, one day it's 30 degrees, the next it's 18. We had some impressive thunder storms last night as well.

  	Just had a mooch around the town center, picked up a couple of L'Oreal Infallible eyeshadows in shades we don't get in the UK, I got Smoothie Kiwi and Forever Pink. Very pleased with that. I also picked up a couple of noname nail polishes. That's my haul for this week, lol. Cosmetics are actually more expensive here than in the UK, I saw some Chanel glossimers for about 25 quid or so. Ouch.

  	How's everyone?


----------



## rockin (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi Anita 

  	It's cooled down here, too.  At least it stayed dry yesterday for the open-air concert outside Buckingham Palace and yet more street parties around the country.  Today is grey and breezy here in Maidstone.  A bit of a change from the heat we had last week.

  	I got Smoothie Kiwi on ebay - pretty colour


----------



## True (Jun 6, 2012)

Weekend Getaway - it arrived today along with my Debenhams order for Entertain Me lip pencil to go under Sail La Vie.   Annoyingly Debenhams keep sending male fragrance samples in their packages and this time it was Viktor and Rolf's Spicebomb which smells lovely but they hadn't closed it properly and it all spilled out over my hands. I've washed them 3 times and it's still very intense.  Weekend Getaway proved to be unlike the swatches on me. It was perhaps closer to Makeupandbeautyblog with less intensity in the pink. It is very very cool toned and I imagine it would look great for a soft romantic look on a pale skinned blonde or brunette. On an NW45 it just seemed very very cool, subtle and like a lightly tinted lip balm. It did not show on the cheeks which doesn't bother me as I didn't want it as a blush. I ended up tweaking with a NYX liner in Plush Red to put some warmth into it. I'm happier with it that way but sad that it wasn't like Allura's arm swatches. It was also very whitish when it first went on and then it settled into the cool barely there pink.  I hope I have better luck with Sail La Vie and my ArtDeco swag! I am off to an Italian wedding this weekend in Rimini and would like to have some kind of look together.  My Sainsburys still has a ton of Glamour's with Benefit and Marie Claire's with Ciate. The Ciate polishes are my freebie of the summer, hands down although Red previously had a Laura Mercier hot cloth cleanser which runs a close second.  Freebies I saw:  Instyle - body shop eye definer pencils in navy and black. Red - Jemma Kidd eyeliner OR mascara.  Something else had a mascara, Elle had vests by Reiss (not great quality) and Tatler had sunglasses.  Anyone else pick up anything new?


----------



## Carriee (Jun 7, 2012)

Ooh I should try Sail La Vie with Entertain Me - I've only used it over Lasting Sensation so far. 

  	I've gotten an InStyle with a Body Shop mascara. It doesn't give me overly long or dramatic lashes which I like. I also got two Glamours with the two primers and I might get another one with the Porefessional because I just tried it today and I really like but can't justify buying the full size right now. I think that's all I'm tempted by in the magazines but I might will get a Marie Claire at some point! There's a Scotmid near me which still has loads of everything.


----------



## True (Jun 7, 2012)

Carriee said:


> Ooh I should try Sail La Vie with Entertain Me - I've only used it over Lasting Sensation so far.   I've gotten an InStyle with a Body Shop mascara. It doesn't give me overly long or dramatic lashes which I like. I also got two Glamours with the two primers and I might get another one with the Porefessional because I just tried it today and I really like but can't justify buying the full size right now. I think that's all I'm tempted by in the magazines but I might will get a Marie Claire at some point! There's a Scotmid near me which still has loads of everything.


  The Marie Claire Ciate polishes are really worth the 3.80 especially the hot pink. They seem to glide on, last really well and look lovely. The Benefit That Lash didn't seem to stand up to the weather on me very well or maybe it's my oily lids.  Entertain me is super orange! It's definitely a bold lip whereas when I wore SLV unlined it created a softer, less in your face look. I don't have lasting sensation.


----------



## Carriee (Jun 7, 2012)

The hot pink is the one I will probably get...I have so much nail varnish but I think I'll go get one today or tomorrow. I haven't tried the Benefit mascara but I have plenty of mascara now and it doesn't seem to be all that.

  	I don't have Entertain Me, but from swatches online it looks a lot more orange compared to Lasting Sensation which is a bit more coral. I want to try SLV with a red liner too, have you tried that? Redd maybe. I don't have it though.


----------



## rockin (Jun 7, 2012)

My Dear Diary lipstick arrived today via Yodel, along with Jaunty eyeshadow and Bamboom paint.

  	So far, I have just swatched Dear Diary on my hand alongside Candy Yum Yum, and it is definitely  less bright, a tad darker and as a result it should be more wearable. 

  	I'm hoping the postie might bring my goodies from Cocktail Cosmetics today as well, and my Casual Colour order from Debenhams.


----------



## rockin (Jun 7, 2012)

My Cocktail Cosmetics order just arrived.  I have to say I'm surprised how small the Artdeco eyeshadows are at 0.8g each.  The blushes, however, are 5g. Both have magnets on the back.  The 'High Performance Lipstick' looks sleek in a silver tube.  Nail polishes are 6ml - I bought 2 to see what they are like, also the Invisible Lip Contour and a couple of waterproof eyeliners  One thing I did notice is that absolutely nothing has a colour name on, only a number.

  	One eyeshadow is missing from my order, so I have had to email them, but this is the first time anything like this has ever happened in all the time I have been buying from them.  Considering the size of the eyeshadow, it was probably dropped during packing.  Unfortunately, it had to be one of the colours that has now sold out!


----------



## rockin (Jun 7, 2012)

Cocktail Cosmetics have just got back to me.  The eyeshadow is still there, so she apologised and said she's going to send it on to me 

  	That's what you call good customer service!


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jun 7, 2012)

Oh no - that's just horrible   As you say, people really don't understand what some kids are like - and I hate to tell you that my ten-year-old is STILL capable of playing up horribly when told to go to bed   In fact he had a proper sulk at the swimming pool last week because I wouldn't let him have a big pack of sweets - they've put a 'charity' box of packs of sweets on the reception desk - how crazy for a sports centre!! 

  	I hope it all gets sorted out for you.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 7, 2012)

Hahaha, yes, my eldest is nearly 11 and she is such a screamer as well. I honestly don't think children get any easier with age, it's just a different kind of problem you have with a 10 year old. If anything, babies may be the easiest, lol. 


toobusytostitch said:


> Oh no - that's just horrible   As you say, people really don't understand what some kids are like - and I hate to tell you that my ten-year-old is STILL capable of playing up horribly when told to go to bed   In fact he had a proper sulk at the swimming pool last week because I wouldn't let him have a big pack of sweets - they've put a 'charity' box of packs of sweets on the reception desk - how crazy for a sports centre!!
> I hope it all gets sorted out for you.


----------



## rockin (Jun 7, 2012)

Orly is coming to TopShop!!

  	http://www.reallyree.com/2012/06/orly-launching-into-topshop.html


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 7, 2012)

That IS really good customer service! I've never ordered from them, but sounds like they're good. 


rockin said:


> Cocktail Cosmetics have just got back to me.  The eyeshadow is still there, so she apologised and said she's going to send it on to me
> 
> That's what you call good customer service!


  	I ended up placing an order with Sephora (France) the other day as they already had the Guerlain Terra Soleil bronzer (the newest one, not the blush/bronzer) and I had a 20% off code which pretty much cancelled out the postage cost, plus I ordered the Too Faced summer palette and the Urban Decay nail polish set for good measures as well.  Hope I'll have some nice goodies to open when I get home (not the Sephora one yet though, but there's a HoF and a Debenhams order as well - hopefully - waiting for me).


----------



## True (Jun 7, 2012)

Carriee said:


> The hot pink is the one I will probably get...I have so much nail varnish but I think I'll go get one today or tomorrow. I haven't tried the Benefit mascara but I have plenty of mascara now and it doesn't seem to be all that.  I don't have Entertain Me, but from swatches online it looks a lot more orange compared to Lasting Sensation which is a bit more coral. I want to try SLV with a red liner too, have you tried that? Redd maybe. I don't have it though.


  Never thought of it but I have NYX Hot Red and Plush Red which could be interesting. I usually use Hot Red under Ruby Woo, Red Racer or Russian Red. I was focused on keeping SLV very orange. I take ages to get through mascara so the Ciate pots were the better bet even though I have quite a few polishes, some recent purchases like Essie Cute As a Button and a bunch from Art Deco.


----------



## True (Jun 7, 2012)

rockin said:


> My Cocktail Cosmetics order just arrived.  I have to say I'm surprised how small the Artdeco eyeshadows are at 0.8g each.  The blushes, however, are 5g. Both have magnets on the back.  The 'High Performance Lipstick' looks sleek in a silver tube.  Nail polishes are 6ml - I bought 2 to see what they are like, also the Invisible Lip Contour and a couple of waterproof eyeliners  One thing I did notice is that absolutely nothing has a colour name on, only a number.  One eyeshadow is missing from my order, so I have had to email them, but this is the first time anything like this has ever happened in all the time I have been buying from them.  Considering the size of the eyeshadow, it was probably dropped during packing.  Unfortunately, it had to be one of the colours that has now sold out!


  I got my CC order today too, this morning. I ordered 5 mineral baked eye shadows and 3 Ceramic Nail Lacquers. I ordered one wrong polish, I thought it was that lovely purple on the screen image but it's a grey/purple brown. I got pure bronze which is a gorgeous rich copper and then a grey taupe. I used the shadows today and they were really smooth, easy to blend but a couple are quite shimmery but not in an annoying horrid way and there was very minimal fallout. There are no names on any of my things just numbers. I found that the shadows creased after 6 hours though. I had used Benefit That Lash underneath.  The delivery is speedy and it's good to know that they sort out problems promptly like your shadow. Did you get a black palette or the zebra one?  Overall I'm pretty happy with what I got.  I also popped into Boots as I had things to get and a No 7 voucher. I intensely dislike their nail polishes (chip chip) so I looked at the Poppy King lippies. With the promotion on, the display was decimated and they didn't have the colour I wanted so I saw that they had brushes and decided to use the voucher on an eyeshadow blend and contour brush. I also picked up Real Techniques' shading brush. Has no mention of how to use it or what it's for but a link to demos on their site instead.


----------



## rockin (Jun 7, 2012)

True said:


> I also popped into Boots as I had things to get and a No 7 voucher. I intensely dislike their nail polishes (chip chip) so I looked at the Poppy King lippies. With the promotion on, the display was decimated and they didn't have the colour I wanted so I saw that they had brushes and decided to use the voucher on an eyeshadow blend and contour brush. I also picked up Real Techniques' shading brush. Has no mention of how to use it or what it's for but a link to demos on their site instead.


 
  	I got a black palette - not too keen on zebra, although I love leopard.  I haven't tried any of my purchases out yet, other than hand swatches, as it's been miserable weather and too dark to see the colours properly.   The nail lacquers I got  are Sparkling Rose and Coral Reef.


  	Barry M tweeted "FREE nail paint gift w/ purchase in our original 80's packaging! In *Superdrug* stores TOMORROW & Boots stores nxt Weds! http://pic.twitter.com/fxTUQHS4

  	They also tweeted "So excited for u to get your hands on our newest nail paint CHAMELEON! In *Superdrug* TOMORROW & Boots next Wednesday!! x http://pic.twitter.com/mkTasfoH 

  	Superdrug also have a 3 for 2 offer on Bourjois, and you get a free pair of sunglasses too. They are also doing a free Flipstick with a Max Factor False Lash Effect Mascara.

  	Sounds like a trip to Superdrug is on the cards.


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jun 7, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Hahaha, yes, my eldest is nearly 11 and she is such a screamer as well. I honestly don't think children get any easier with age, it's just a different kind of problem you have with a 10 year old. If anything, babies may be the easiest, lol.


	Oh Anita - how wise.  I won't go into the problems of girls from thirteen up to about fifteen - and my eighteen year old (eldest child) has dropped out of uni after two terms...oh I do agree that babies are the easiest 

  	On a makeup note, I have ordered a couple of the shadow/liners from the Beth Ditto MAC release - and have just read that they are truly dreadful, according to every review that I've seen!  Hopefully I can find SOME use for them, even if it is just for writing on the 'to do' list in the kitchen 

  	Viv x


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jun 7, 2012)

PeachTwist said:


> Anita - Enjoy your holiday!  From what I've read it definitely sounds like you need it.  I hope you can relax.
> 
> It's been a busy week for me.  Mom went in to have her gall bladder removed on Tuesday and it's been a heck of a week since.  They never told us that a key-hole operation was actually "major" - I suppose it would be to have an organ removed.  Regardless, I've been doing everything I can around the house and for everyone to try and help her rest and heal.  I've barely had any time for myself so tonight some girlfriends and I are going to go out and try to help me relax a bit.  I'm doing their make-up first though, so hopefully that goes okay, lol.
> 
> ...


	Oh I do hope that your mom makes a quick recovery.  My mom had the same operation, many years ago now, and I have to say that after she recovered from the operation she got a complete new lease of life - felt better than she had for years - so it's definitely worth while


----------



## charlotte366 (Jun 8, 2012)

I spent all evening sorting and culling my "collection" last night, it was raining and I decided to halve it!

  	I now have it neatly contained in 2 stacks of 9 A5 draws and one of the cardboard draw things from WH Smiths, I think there are some things in there that could also go, but giving them a reprive for 3 months to see if I actually use them!

  	My other storage unit of 8 A4 size draws is holding all the products that I need to get rid of. I was really suprised by the number of items that are still brand new, unopened or sealed, it looks like I spent most of last year just buying for the sake of it which is very naughty, I don't think I would feel so guilty if I had actually used it at least once!

  	I think it might take me about a year to ebay everything since ebay only lets me list 10 items in the H & B category a month!

  	I feel so much better now, that stuff I have kept I can actually get to to use in the morning and I know that I will use it, I got up 10 mins early this morning and did a proper eye look with my MAC 15 palette, I haven't used it for ages!

  	Planning on now trying to control my spending and limit what I buy, I want to try some new brands but only things that I will actually use. I have created a wishlist of products that I would like to swatch and try out, I am off to london in the morning so planning to try and swatch Burberry Pale Barley.

  	I really want to try Edward Bess, RBR and LMB, has anyone got any suggestions of good shades?


----------



## rockin (Jun 8, 2012)

I really don't think I could bear to part with any of my makep, and I've got an awful lot of it, too!


  	Any Benefit fans?  Seen this? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Benefit-Cosmetics-Exclusive-Pre-Launch-Products-/261036164986


----------



## Carriee (Jun 8, 2012)

charlotte366 said:


> I spent all evening sorting and culling my "collection" last night, it was raining and I decided to halve it!
> 
> I now have it neatly contained in 2 stacks of 9 A5 draws and one of the cardboard draw things from WH Smiths, I think there are some things in there that could also go, but giving them a reprive for 3 months to see if I actually use them!
> 
> ...


  	Wow I'm impressed! But there's more money for new makeup or whatever else. What's your Ebay (if you don't mind me asking)?


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 8, 2012)

No, I wouldn't be able to get rid of my make up. I sell some bits and bobs I really don't need/want, but to even think about getting rid of like half of what I own makes me break out in cold sweat.

  	That Benefit listing is very dubious. No listing of actual product names and the photo shows products that are already available. No-no!



rockin said:


> I really don't think I could bear to part with any of my makep, and I've got an awful lot of it, too!
> 
> 
> Any Benefit fans?  Seen this? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Benefit-Cosmetics-Exclusive-Pre-Launch-Products-/261036164986


  	Charlotte, you could try and sell your surplus make up on here as well, that way you wouldn't have to give 10% of everything to eBay. Just a thought...

  	Well, we've just got back about an hour or so ago to a FREEZING COLD HOUSE! OMG, it's so cold here, we had to put the heating on! It was 30 degrees in Hungary just today, and then 14 degrees at Gatwick. Brr!

  	Came home to find my Debenhams and HoF orders waiting (Guerlain Terracotta goodies and Chanel Sable Rose bronzer). Also a not from UPS saying they tried to deliver my Sephora package, I only ordered on Tuesday! Very impressive! they'll come back on Monday. 

*Oh and finally, Debenhams has a 10% off beauty and fragrance online only offer valid until Sunday with code TV72!*


----------



## rockin (Jun 8, 2012)

I think that ebay listing is actually Benefit themselves.  They can't put pictures of what you will get, as it is stuff that has not yet been launched.  They are trying to raise money for women's refuges through this and their 'mascarathon'  whereby people run for charity.  They now have ebay listings for Benefit keyrings as well.  Check out their Twitter for information about it @Benefit_UK_IRE


----------



## True (Jun 9, 2012)

Carriee said:


> I have loads and loads and loads of nailpolishes so I refuse to let myself buy any more for a long time. More money for other makeup  I think magazine freebies are a loophole though! I don't have any NYX liners, I should check them out. Do you buy them online?  Wow I'm impressed! But there's more money for new makeup or whatever else. What's your Ebay (if you don't mind me asking)?


  NYX - I got some from Amazon but I wouldn't recommend them. I had loads of issues getting the colours that showed on the website to actually turn up. I'd order a plum colour and they'd send mud brown, something was wrong with their system. I have bought from NYX online, much easier but shipping is a bit expensive. The lip pencils just get the job done, cheap and cheerful.  I'm in Italy and have just found a make up shop named Kiko. It's like 2.50 euro for nail polishes, 6.50 for lipstick and 7.00+ for brushes. I have a few nail polishes but not loads but I ended up with a blue crackle polish and some gifts for other people. The choice in there was overwhelming and I'd already got some things at Stansted. I got Lasting Sensation, so pleased!


----------



## True (Jun 9, 2012)

@Rockin  Have you tried your Art Deco colours yet? I am using them but the heat means quicker creasing!  I went through Stansted and was surprised to see a Mac shop. I got to swatch a lot although Casual Colours was not there. All Reel Sexy lipsticks were gone so I was sad to have swatched Heroine and find it looked nicer than on the web. Hey Sailor was mostly in tact. I think all the lipsticks were there. I tested the glosses but they were all too thick and gloopy for me. I forgot to back up Red Racer but will try on the way home. I ended up with:  Beth Ditto - Heart Hangover I'd eyed it before but was not going to get it and then swatched... BD - Nightmoth Lasting Sensation lip pencil for SLV A 219 brush Hey Sailor - Jaunty.


----------



## Carriee (Jun 9, 2012)

True said:


> Hey Sailor - Jaunty.


  	Oh I'm glad there's a MAC in Stansted! I've never flown through it before but I will be in about a week. I just found out that I've passed second year of university so that deserves a little reward, right?


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 9, 2012)

I still wouldn't bid because a) there is absolutely no mention about how many products your bidding on, b) they say they'll be sending them through the year, but the buyer protecion is only for 60 days and after that you have no means of getting your money back if they stop sending you the products. Yeah, I'm cynical.



rockin said:


> I think that ebay listing is actually Benefit themselves.  They can't put pictures of what you will get, as it is stuff that has not yet been launched.  They are trying to raise money for women's refuges through this and their 'mascarathon'  whereby people run for charity.  They now have ebay listings for Benefit keyrings as well.  Check out their Twitter for information about it @Benefit_UK_IRE


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 9, 2012)

Hey ladies,

  	Hope you're all doing well.  I know this isn't really the place but I really just need to rant about how f**ked up the youth of today are.  My 15yr old brother was walking home last night from a friends which is maybe 5mins from here.. he's a big kid, you know, nearly 6ft and really built up.. but he got jumped by 5 people.  His forehead is all swollen in different areas as if he was punched and kicked, knees scraped etc.  Thankfully that's the only damage but because it was his head we took him to A&E just to make sure there wasn't anything like a concussion.  We called the police but unfortunately there isn't much to go off.  We're hoping they'll see something from the CCTV that was nearby but they did say it's a slim chance.  He said that they just came out of no where and didn't even say anything to him.  I'd just really like to know why the heck people think it's okay to be doing this?  I'm so angry.  I couldn't sleep very well last night, in the end I didn't get to sleep until about 7am just tossing and turning, thinking about things.  Not just his health to worry about - and I know it sounds shallow - but he has Prom coming up on the 22nd.  I know it's a little ways off but I really hope all the swelling, bruises and marks have gone by then.

  	Anyway, sorry to rant.. I just needed it out of my system.

  	As for 10% of Debenhams, I'll now finally re-order the Duo from Reel Sexy I wanted and see if I can find anything else to make it to £40 for the 500 bonus points.  I want to buy some more perm e/s's but I can't decide which I want.


----------



## lovesongx (Jun 9, 2012)

PeachTwist said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Hope you're all doing well.  I know this isn't really the place but I really just need to rant about how f**ked up the youth of today are.  My 15yr old brother was walking home last night from a friends which is maybe 5mins from here.. he's a big kid, you know, nearly 6ft and really built up.. but he got jumped by 5 people.  His forehead is all swollen in different areas as if he was punched and kicked, knees scraped etc.  Thankfully that's the only damage but because it was his head we took him to A&E just to make sure there wasn't anything like a concussion.  We called the police but unfortunately there isn't much to go off.  We're hoping they'll see something from the CCTV that was nearby but they did say it's a slim chance.  He said that they just came out of no where and didn't even say anything to him.  I'd just really like to know why the heck people think it's okay to be doing this?  I'm so angry.  I couldn't sleep very well last night, in the end I didn't get to sleep until about 7am just tossing and turning, thinking about things.  Not just his health to worry about - and I know it sounds shallow - but he has Prom coming up on the 22nd.  I know it's a little ways off but I really hope all the swelling, bruises and marks have gone by then.
> 
> ...


  	Oh that's so horrible, your poor brother! I hope he's not too shaken up and recovers quickly!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 9, 2012)

I agree, it's shocking, hope he's okay. When I hear about things like this, it makes me so angry and scared for the safety of my children.


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 9, 2012)

Thank you.  He's doing alright.  One of those people that brushes it off but his face really upsets me at the moment.  Was all I could do not to cry my eyes out last night.


Anitacska said:


> I agree, it's shocking, hope he's okay. When I hear about things like this, it makes me so angry and scared for the safety of my children.


----------



## rockin (Jun 9, 2012)

(((PeachTwist)))  I really hope your brother recovers quickly.  It's awful that such a thing can happen to someone just walking along, minding their own business.  In a way, I'm glad my son doesn't go off out on his own, for that very reason - he used to get bullied on his way to school back when he would actually leave the house on his own, even having stones thrown at him once and he had done absolutely nothing to them.


  	@True  I've not had a chance to try out my ArtDeco goodies yet, as it's been so dark and dismal here and I wanted to wait until I could see the colours properly.  The missing eyeshadow arrived this morning, with an apology note.  We've been out most of today with my parents - a meal at the chippy and doing the rounds of the charity shops in town (my son is always on the lookout for HotWheels cars to add to his enormous collection).


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 9, 2012)

rockin said:


> (((PeachTwist)))  I really hope your brother recovers quickly.  It's awful that such a thing can happen to someone just walking along, minding their own business.  In a way, I'm glad my son doesn't go off out on his own, for that very reason - he used to get bullied on his way to school back when he would actually leave the house on his own, even having stones thrown at him once and he had done absolutely nothing to them.
> 
> 
> @True  I've not had a chance to try out my ArtDeco goodies yet, as it's been so dark and dismal here and I wanted to wait until I could see the colours properly.  The missing eyeshadow arrived this morning, with an apology note.  We've been out most of today with my parents - a meal at the chippy and doing the rounds of the charity shops in town (my son is always on the lookout for HotWheels cars to add to his enormous collection).


  	Oh wow - I am so sorry.  I can't believe the way some people are these days.  To throw stones at him for just walking?  Absolutely disgusting.  Ugh, I get so annoyed by this kind of thing.  Thank you, though.  He seems to be his same old self just with lots of swollen bruising on his forehead.  This type of thing really makes me hate the human race in general and it shouldn't, but to think of just how many mindless scum out there do this type of thing really makes you wonder what the world is becoming.  Sigh.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 9, 2012)

PeachTwist said:


> Thank you.  He's doing alright.  One of those people that brushes it off but his face really upsets me at the moment.  Was all I could do not to cry my eyes out last night.
> 
> Thanks.  It really does - you always think about it when you hear about it on the news or elsewhere, but when it actually happens you're just stunned.
> 
> *Also I wanted to say I'm really sorry about what happened with CSA over the swimming pool "incident" - that's so ridiculous.  You shouldn't have had to go through that.*


  	Thank you. We haven't heard anything since, no calls, no letters, not even an apology for them not turning up. I don't know what's going on. I hope they're gonna just let it go, clearly it wasn't that important, but we'll see.

  	On another note, I went shopping with my eldest today because her class are going on a trip to France week after next and we needed some boots, waterproof clothes, etc. Popped into TKMaxx and picked up two packs of Nails Inc polishes (I really should stop going in there, I always end up buying more and more nail polish) and a really nice meerkat washbag for my daughter. Also went to Boots and bought the Bourjois nail polish remover that everyone is raving about. I went to Tesco earlier and picked up two of the Barbara Daly eyeshadow sticks and a nail polish as well as two of the new swirly L'Oreal glosses.


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 9, 2012)

Fingers crossed for you they'll just let it go.



Anitacska said:


> *Thank you. We haven't heard anything since, no calls, no letters, not even an apology for them not turning up. I don't know what's going on. I hope they're gonna just let it go, clearly it wasn't that important, but we'll see.*
> 
> On another note, I went shopping with my eldest today because her class are going on a trip to France week after next and we needed some boots, waterproof clothes, etc. Popped into TKMaxx and picked up two packs of Nails Inc polishes (I really should stop going in there, I always end up buying more and more nail polish) and a really nice meerkat washbag for my daughter. Also went to Boots and bought the Bourjois nail polish remover that everyone is raving about. I went to Tesco earlier and picked up two of the Barbara Daly eyeshadow sticks and a nail polish as well as two of the new swirly L'Oreal glosses.


 
  	I'm trying to decide what to order from Debenhams.  I know I want the Duo 3 from RS, but I figured I'd spend £40 for the 500 bonus points thing I saw.  Decided I'd get some stuff from the perm range but I have no idea what to get.  I hate when this happens, I get over whelmed and can't decide.  :/


----------



## lindas1983 (Jun 9, 2012)

PeachTwist said:


> Fingers crossed for you they'll just let it go.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to decide what to order from Debenhams.  I know I want the Duo 3 from RS, but I figured I'd spend £40 for the 500 bonus points thing I saw.  Decided I'd get some stuff from the perm range but I have no idea what to get.  I hate when this happens, I get over whelmed and can't decide.  :/


 
  	Don't let the points sucker you in, save it til something comes out you really want .


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 9, 2012)

lindas1983 said:


> Don't let the points sucker you in, save it til something comes out you really want .


  	See that's the problem - I want everything.  I just can never decide, lol.  I think a lot of my problem is when ordering I think of what I have, will I be able to make a look from it with what I have etc and then I get stumped. Lol.  It'd be a lot easier if I had a counter or store nearby to play with things and find the ones I want "first" if that makes sense.  I'm thinking I may just get a couple brushes though as I don't have any MAC brushes yet.  I get suckered into the make-up XD


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jun 9, 2012)

PeachTwist said:


> Oh wow - I am so sorry.  I can't believe the way some people are these days.  To throw stones at him for just walking?  Absolutely disgusting.  Ugh, I get so annoyed by this kind of thing.  Thank you, though.  He seems to be his same old self just with lots of swollen bruising on his forehead.  This type of thing really makes me hate the human race in general and it shouldn't, but to think of just how many mindless scum out there do this type of thing really makes you wonder what the world is becoming.  Sigh.


	I'm so sorry to hear about this - it is really scarey   Luckily three of mine walk home together from the bus, and it does reassure me - one kid a couple of years older than them used to get terrible trouble when he finished his walk home from the bus on his own - stones, pushed over, school bag stolen, the lot.  Eventually his mother got him to stay at school until late and picked him up when she finished work - he's not a small kid either, they just got brave because it was as many as four of them against one.  Not good.

  	Viv x


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 9, 2012)

PeachTwist said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Hope you're all doing well.  I know this isn't really the place but I really just need to rant about how f**ked up the youth of today are.  My 15yr old brother was walking home last night from a friends which is maybe 5mins from here.. he's a big kid, you know, nearly 6ft and really built up.. but he got jumped by 5 people.  His forehead is all swollen in different areas as if he was punched and kicked, knees scraped etc.  Thankfully that's the only damage but because it was his head we took him to A&E just to make sure there wasn't anything like a concussion.  We called the police but unfortunately there isn't much to go off.  We're hoping they'll see something from the CCTV that was nearby but they did say it's a slim chance.  He said that they just came out of no where and didn't even say anything to him.  I'd just really like to know why the heck people think it's okay to be doing this?  I'm so angry.  I couldn't sleep very well last night, in the end I didn't get to sleep until about 7am just tossing and turning, thinking about things.  Not just his health to worry about - and I know it sounds shallow - but he has Prom coming up on the 22nd.  I know it's a little ways off but I really hope all the swelling, bruises and marks have gone by then.
> 
> ...


  	That sounds awful, I hope he gets well soon and they catch whoever attacked him!


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 9, 2012)

Ok.  Debenhams order here I come! Lol.

  	Duo 3 from RS, 239, 217 and Sumptuous Olive. Yay, my first 2 MAC brushes!


----------



## rockin (Jun 11, 2012)

The 239 and 217 are a perfect choice for your first MAC brushes    I have Sumptuous Olive too, and it's a beautiful colour


----------



## True (Jun 11, 2012)

Carriee said:


> Hmm, I might just stick to MAC liners for now. I wish I could find NYX in a shop. Let me know how you like Lasting Sensation    Oh I'm glad there's a MAC in Stansted! I've never flown through it before but I will be in about a week. I just found out that I've passed second year of university so that deserves a little reward, right?


  I had no idea that you could not shop on you way back to the UK so I couldn't back up Red Racer which is a hero red for me. I only ever see bits of NYX in TKMaxx but only the shadow palettes. I've not tried LS but will be back to let you know what it's like. Well done on passing second year! Maybe a treat to prepare you for the next one! Looking at the weather here, I wish I was still away!


----------



## True (Jun 11, 2012)

rockin said:


> (((PeachTwist)))  I really hope your brother recovers quickly.  It's awful that such a thing can happen to someone just walking along, minding their own business.  In a way, I'm glad my son doesn't go off out on his own, for that very reason - he used to get bullied on his way to school back when he would actually leave the house on his own, even having stones thrown at him once and he had done absolutely nothing to them.   @True  I've not had a chance to try out my ArtDeco goodies yet, as it's been so dark and dismal here and I wanted to wait until I could see the colours properly.  The missing eyeshadow arrived this morning, with an apology note.  We've been out most of today with my parents - a meal at the chippy and doing the rounds of the charity shops in town (my son is always on the lookout for HotWheels cars to add to his enormous collection).


  I wore my Pure Bronze nail polish from Art Deco and it seems like a good match to To Catch A Sailor lipstick maybe just a little warmer. I'm still very happy with what I got so thanks for the code :encore:


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 11, 2012)

Thank you.  I'm glad yours walk home together.  I wish I understood why kids acted like they do, it's so unnecessary.  I think that's why they did it though, because there was more than one of them.  He's a really big kid and had it been just one, he wouldn't have ended up so hurt.


rockin said:


> The 239 and 217 are a perfect choice for your first MAC brushes    I have Sumptuous Olive too, and it's a beautiful colour


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jun 11, 2012)

Has anybody ordered from Debenhams over the weekend?  I'm trying to order a couple of things - spotted an Illamasqua palette that i don't think is still available anywhere else - and the website doesn't seem to be working?  I get so far, then a message comes up saying 'Sorry you're having trouble browsing our website, please try again'.    You don't think it's got some sort of useage measure and I've gone over it??

  	Viv


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 11, 2012)

toobusytostitch said:


> Has anybody ordered from Debenhams over the weekend?  I'm trying to order a couple of things - spotted an Illamasqua palette that i don't think is still available anywhere else - and the website doesn't seem to be working?  I get so far, then a message comes up saying 'Sorry you're having trouble browsing our website, please try again'.    You don't think it's got some sort of useage measure and I've gone over it??  Viv


  Hahaha, I don't think they would want to stop you spending more money! I haven't ordered anything from Debenhams in a while, maybe the website is down for some reason.  My Sephora order has just arrived with the Guerlain Terra Soleia bronzer, Too Faced summer e/s palette and Urban Decay summer nail polish set. Really impressive, only ordered last Tuesday and they'd already tried to deliver on Friday but we were away.


----------



## pippa! (Jun 11, 2012)

which browser are you using? i get the same message whenever i try and shop on debenhams using chrome, unless i'm only buying one item, but i can shop without problems with any other browser. so if you're using chrome try IE or firefox, it might just be that


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jun 11, 2012)

I switched to Chrome over the weekend!!  So THANK YOU - it now works fine!


Anitacska said:


> My Sephora order has just arrived with the Guerlain Terra Soleia bronzer, Too Faced summer e/s palette and Urban Decay summer nail polish set. Really impressive, only ordered last Tuesday and they'd already tried to deliver on Friday but we were away.


----------



## rockin (Jun 11, 2012)

I went to Sainsburys this afternoon, and was very surprised to find they had Glamour magazine on the shelf, especially as there were none last week so I thought they'd sold out of them.  I managed to get all 3 Benefit freebies!

  	I also went into Superdrug and got 2 of the new Barry M Chameleon nail paints, and a free Barry M  'retro'  nail paint in Retro Pink.  Right next to the Barry M they had a makeup clearance shelf, where I picked up an Urban Decay nail polish and an Eyeko neon pink 'Punk Polish for 99p each (I've never seen either brand in Superdrug before) and a couple of Limited Edition twin packs of MUA nail polish for 49p each - they had 3 different sets.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 11, 2012)

I saw the Barry M retro polishes today, they're very pretty.



toobusytostitch said:


> I switched to Chrome over the weekend!!  So THANK YOU - it now works fine!
> 
> *How/where can we order from Sephora (or do I REALLY need to know???)*


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 11, 2012)

So I ordered from Debenhams Sat night and just for giggles figured I'd check my order status.  It keeps saying "Supplier Order - In Progress" - has anyone ever seen this message before?  Does it mean they're ordering it from MAC and then sending it to me?  I figure at this rate I definitely won't get it until the end of the week.

  	Also.  Went into TK Maxx today.  I picked up 6 Essie nail polishes for £19.98 (they were in packs of 3 for £9.99).  Worked out at £3.33 per polish, bargain!  

  	As for Sephora - is it the France site you use Anitacska?


----------



## Eleentje (Jun 11, 2012)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Carriee* 

 
 		 			Oh I'm glad there's a MAC in Stansted! I've never flown through it before but I will be in about a week. I just found out that I've passed second year of university so that deserves a little reward, right? 


  	Congrats on finishing your second year, Carriee!!
  	There is also a Bobbi Brown counter in Stansted, and I picked this airport out for my flight back home on purpose, so I can pick up some BB and Mac perm items 

  	PeachTwist, I have 239 brushes, and I often feel like one more, as I use them so much! It's one of my fave Mac brushes, because of its versatility.
	And I'm really sorry to hear about your brother. Things like this make me angry and upset too. My younger brother got harrassed and beaten up by some gang of Turkish youths, who were trying to scare him and extort money from him. I was so afraid for him and that they would break into my mum's house and steal things, or, worse, do something to my mum or younger brother!  There's hoping that those thugs will get caught and punished, or their superbad karma will get them back!


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 12, 2012)

Eleentje said:


> And I'm really sorry to hear about your brother. Things like this make me angry and upset too. My younger brother got harrassed and beaten up by some gang of Turkish youths, who were trying to scare him and extort money from him. I was so afraid for him and that they would break into my mum's house and steal things, or, worse, do something to my mum or younger brother!  There's hoping that those thugs will get caught and punished, or their superbad karma will get them back!


  	I haven't even received it yet and know I definitely want more.  I'll build it up slowly over time.  I worry about staining the white though.  

  	Thank you, I appreciate it and I am so sorry about what happened to your brother - that's horrible.  I understand what you mean about being afraid for him though, I entirely dislike the idea of him going anywhere now.  I doubt police will catch them unfortunately, but karma should do something I hope.


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jun 12, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> I saw the Barry M retro polishes today, they're very pretty.
> 
> 
> I ordered from the French Sephora, they deliver worldwide. I only order when I have a 20% off code (they do them every 3 months or so) and I always order 3-4 things to justify the pricey shipping (E15.90). Usually the shipping is less than the discount, but of course the prices are in Euro, so it can be a bit mroe expensive. I tend to get things not available here or Sephora exclusives. The good thing about it is that it's within the EU, so no customs duty to worry about. They deliver very fast too, it only took 3 days this time, and last time was similar.


	Thank you - I sometimes see lovely Sephora items and get frustrated that I can't order - presumably if I sign up to the site I'll get the 20% off codes?  Will have to go and investigate


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 12, 2012)

Yes, you sign up (create an account) and they'll send you e-mails with codes. I think they have a 20% off offer every 3 months or so. So far I've been very happy with the service and shipping. It's not cheap, but like you, I sometimes really want the Sephora exclusives, etc.  The joys of the internet and all. 



toobusytostitch said:


> Thank you - I sometimes see lovely Sephora items and get frustrated that I can't order - presumably if I sign up to the site I'll get the 20% off codes?  Will have to go and investigate


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 12, 2012)

hey guys! i am back and hopefully will be for a while now. some things kinda went down the crapper with my personal life this past week but i'm trying to get on as best as i can. i'm being taken shopping on thursday with a couple of guys from work so i want to pick up weekend getaway lip and cheek thing. it looks so pretty in swatches 

  	hopefully next week i will feel up to filming some youtube videos again too.


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 12, 2012)

My Debenhams order has been sent, yay!


----------



## rockin (Jun 12, 2012)

Good to see you back, Lou 

  	Retail therapy sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm really upset, our beautiful cat has been missing all day.  It's not like him at all, he normally comes back 2-3 times during the day to eat, I last saw him around 10 am and there's still no sign of him.  I'm going to ask the neighbours to check their garages/sheds once my husband is back from work, hopefully he's just got locked in somewhere. There's also a warehouse next door to us and I saw a door was open during the day, wonder if he might have gone in there and got locked in. Nobody's there now, but I'll phone up this morning. I'm really sad, feel like crying, he's such a gorgeous and lovely cat.


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jun 13, 2012)

Oh I hope he turns up.  When I was a teenager my cat went missing - he was eventually found locked up in the local school - he'd survived a whole half-term somehow.  He came back very thin.  I hope that your cat has just got locked in somewhere.


----------



## banana1234 (Jun 13, 2012)

how strange our neighbour asked us to check ours today too cos their cat went missing too! it must be the weather,cats hiding out in sheds!


----------



## rockin (Jun 14, 2012)

ASOS have a Flash Beauty Sale from 12-2pm today

  	"Refresh your beauty look, for less. Get 30% off need-em-now beauty brands including ghd and Rimmel plus loads more besides in the beauty flash sale
	from 12-2pm today."

  	Also Selfridges Sale and Debenhams Half Price Sale start today


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 14, 2012)

Oh what a palaver! Turns out our cat had got into the warehouse next door and couldn't find his way out, found him this morning in there all scared and dirty. Took me ages to get him out from there with treats. He seems okay, he's already gone outside for his explores. Reall hope he doesn't go missing again!

  	Was gonna go to Kingston today to check out the Bentalls sale, but can't be bothered now, feeling really tired after all the worrying.


----------



## rockin (Jun 14, 2012)

Glad you found him safe and sound 




  	Just saw this on Twitter - Sleek are bringing out a special limited edition Olympic collection.  I'm not sure when it launches, though, or what the colours are

  	https://twitter.com/ShaninaMc/status/213205726477299713/photo/1



  	Edit:  Pictures of the collection, which will be in Superdrug 4th July http://www.perfectly-polished-nails.com/2012/06/sleek-make-up-olympic-inspired-limited.html  The palette seems to be more expensive than normal


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks. I was really worried about him and I'm so happy I've found him, I could cry. He's the sweetest, most gorgeous cat ever and he means so much to our daughter and the whole family of course.

  	Eh, I might just pop into Kingston after all, I feel like I need a treat after all the worrying and hard work, lol.

  	Oh and Sleek palettes seem to be getting more and more expensive don't you think? They used to cost more like 4 quid back when they first came out.



rockin said:


> Glad you found him safe and sound
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm so glad he's okay!  Poor thing must have been terrified.  Hopefully he doesn't go missing again!


----------



## Sweetoothj (Jun 14, 2012)

Howdy!!

  	Just popping in to say hi and to keep your eyes on the post, the boots advantage coupons are out! Hope you all are having a lovely day xx


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 14, 2012)

Oh yes, I received mine yesterday. Only got two 500 points ones (£25 spent) and a double points one, the rest are useless. Better than nothing though I guess.



Sweetoothj said:


> Howdy!!
> 
> Just popping in to say hi and to keep your eyes on the post, the boots advantage coupons are out! Hope you all are having a lovely day xx


----------



## rockin (Jun 14, 2012)

Sweetoothj said:


> Howdy!!
> 
> Just popping in to say hi and to keep your eyes on the post, the boots advantage coupons are out! Hope you all are having a lovely day xx


  	Thanks.  I didn't get any last time, so I hope I'll get some this time around.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 14, 2012)

ASOS 20% off code: SUMMER20. No idea how long it's valid for though.


----------



## rockin (Jun 15, 2012)

Just seen someone post on the MoneySavingExpert forum that Boots are doing 750 points per £30 spent on Wednesday 20th June.  That's 25% - worth holding on a few days for if you were planning to make any purchases.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 15, 2012)

I went to Kingston today to check out the Bentalls sale and OMG, Guerlain had so many things half price! They even had some Cruel Gardenia and Parure de Nuit (the highlighter with the peacock feather pattern). I was so tempted to pick up another Cruel Gardenia, but I already have two, lol. I did pick up a Parure de Nuit as I didn't want to mess up the one i have, so now I have a back up/one to use. I also got a Parure Aqua foundation in 03 Beige Naturel which is my summer shade, a Rouge G in 75 Rose Barbare, and two Terracotta Blush & Sun bronzing blushes, all half price! They had loads of Terracotta glosses, bronzers, the holiday Meteorites, eyeshadows, Vol de Nuit (the shimmer powder spray), Rouge G lipsticks, etc., all half price. I love Guerlain for this, there is no other high end brand that has sales like this. Wish Chanel and Dior did half price sales too.


----------



## charlotte366 (Jun 15, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> I went to Kingston today to check out the Bentalls sale and OMG, Guerlain had so many things half price! They even had some Cruel Gardenia and Parure de Nuit (the highlighter with the peacock feather pattern). I was so tempted to pick up another Cruel Gardenia, but I already have two, lol. I did pick up a Parure de Nuit as I didn't want to mess up the one i have, so now I have a back up/one to use. I also got a Parure Aqua foundation in 03 Beige Naturel which is my summer shade, a Rouge G in 75 Rose Barbare, and two Terracotta Blush & Sun bronzing blushes, all half price! They had loads of Terracotta glosses, bronzers, the holiday Meteorites, eyeshadows, Vol de Nuit (the shimmer powder spray), Rouge G lipsticks, etc., all half price. I love Guerlain for this, there is no other high end brand that has sales like this. Wish Chanel and Dior did half price sales too.


  	I wish I lived near, I would love a cruel Gardenia and Parure de Nuit, rouge G lippies are my favourite too! oh well maybe debenhams will have a sale (I can keep wishing!)


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 15, 2012)

I don't have a Debenhams near me that sells Guerlain, but John Lewis and House of Fraser often have half priced Guerlain items, and I think HoF currently has a sale on and the John Lewis sale starts on Thursday, 21st June.


charlotte366 said:


> I wish I lived near, I would love a cruel Gardenia and Parure de Nuit, rouge G lippies are my favourite too! oh well maybe debenhams will have a sale (I can keep wishing!)


----------



## anita22 (Jun 15, 2012)

Eleentje said:


> There is also a Bobbi Brown counter in Stansted, and I picked this airport out for my flight back home on purpose, so I can pick up some BB and Mac perm items


  	Good to know.. I am headed there this weekend!


----------



## rockin (Jun 15, 2012)

I would have loved to have Cruel Gardenia, too.  I couldn't justify it at full price though.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 15, 2012)

rockin said:


> I would have loved to have Cruel Gardenia, too.  I couldn't justify it at full price though.


  If they still have it next week, I can pick one up for you if you like. They had about 5 of them, you never know.


----------



## rockin (Jun 15, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> If they still have it next week, I can pick one up for you if you like. They had about 5 of them, you never know.


 
  	Yes please, that would be great!


----------



## Sweetoothj (Jun 15, 2012)

rockin said:


> Just seen someone post on the MoneySavingExpert forum that Boots are doing 750 points per £30 spent on Wednesday 20th June.  That's 25% - worth holding on a few days for if you were planning to make any purchases.


  	This is true there was also a summer points event pull off card with the vouchers.....you can use in store and online


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jun 15, 2012)

So glad that he turned up!  Maybe he'll have learnt not to go in there again


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jun 15, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> I went to Kingston today to check out the Bentalls sale and OMG, Guerlain had so many things half price! They even had some Cruel Gardenia and Parure de Nuit (the highlighter with the peacock feather pattern). I was so tempted to pick up another Cruel Gardenia, but I already have two, lol. I did pick up a Parure de Nuit as I didn't want to mess up the one i have, so now I have a back up/one to use. I also got a Parure Aqua foundation in 03 Beige Naturel which is my summer shade, a Rouge G in 75 Rose Barbare, and two Terracotta Blush & Sun bronzing blushes, all half price! They had loads of Terracotta glosses, bronzers, the holiday Meteorites, eyeshadows, Vol de Nuit (the shimmer powder spray), Rouge G lipsticks, etc., all half price. I love Guerlain for this, there is no other high end brand that has sales like this. Wish Chanel and Dior did half price sales too.


	Oooh, Bentalls, Kingston is my nearest 'real' store!  I only get there very rarely though, and often with one of the children, which proves either expensive (with my elder daughter) or impossible (with any of the other children or my husband!).  This sounds as if it might be worth a visit though - do you think they'll still have anything left by Wednesday, which I've already decided to take off work)?


----------



## Eleentje (Jun 15, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> I went to Kingston today to check out the Bentalls sale and OMG, Guerlain had so many things half price! They even had some Cruel Gardenia and Parure de Nuit (the highlighter with the peacock feather pattern). I was so tempted to pick up another Cruel Gardenia, but I already have two, lol. I did pick up a Parure de Nuit as I didn't want to mess up the one i have, so now I have a back up/one to use. I also got a Parure Aqua foundation in 03 Beige Naturel which is my summer shade, a Rouge G in 75 Rose Barbare, and two Terracotta Blush & Sun bronzing blushes, all half price! They had loads of Terracotta glosses, bronzers, the holiday Meteorites, eyeshadows, Vol de Nuit (the shimmer powder spray), Rouge G lipsticks, etc., all half price. I love Guerlain for this, there is no other high end brand that has sales like this. Wish Chanel and Dior did half price sales too.


  	Oh wow! Very jealous!!!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 15, 2012)

Like I said earlier there was a ton of stuff (3 level stand next to the counter) and about 5 Cruel Gardenias, probably 10+ Parure de Nuits, loads of Terracotta glosses, quite a few Rouge G spring shades and a few of the Brillant shades, loads of foundation, Terracotta bronzers, probably 20 Vol de Nuit shimmer sprays, etc., so I should think there will be a good few left. The sale started yesterday (there was a preview event on Wed night as well), and there's the weekend to come, but you might get lucky. I'm thinking I might pop into Kingston on Wednesday myself because of the Boots event (I hate ordering form the Boots website, it's slow and often sold out of stuff). I'm very lucky, it only takes me about 20 minutes to get into Kingston.



toobusytostitch said:


> Oooh, Bentalls, Kingston is my nearest 'real' store!  I only get there very rarely though, and often with one of the children, which proves either expensive (with my elder daughter) or impossible (with any of the other children or my husband!).  This sounds as if it might be worth a visit though - do you think they'll still have anything left by Wednesday, which I've already decided to take off work)?


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 15, 2012)

No, actually, had another look and mine are 250 points for £25 spent too. Bum.  Still better than nothing.



Sweetoothj said:


> Lucky you, I got two 250 points (£25 spent) the double points and 2 for £12 on Essie, the rest as you say were useless lol!!
> This is true there was also a summer points event pull off card with the vouchers.....you can use in store and online


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jun 16, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Like I said earlier there was a ton of stuff (3 level stand next to the counter) and about 5 Cruel Gardenias, probably 10+ Parure de Nuits, loads of Terracotta glosses, quite a few Rouge G spring shades and a few of the Brillant shades, loads of foundation, Terracotta bronzers, probably 20 Vol de Nuit shimmer sprays, etc., so I should think there will be a good few left. The sale started yesterday (there was a preview event on Wed night as well), and there's the weekend to come, but you might get lucky. I'm thinking I might pop into Kingston on Wednesday myself because of the Boots event (I hate ordering form the Boots website, it's slow and often sold out of stuff). I'm very lucky, it only takes me about 20 minutes to get into Kingston.


	Oh yes - I'd forgotten the Boots event - my invitation is for the Kingston branch!  It takes me about 40 minutes unless it's a Saturday and the traffic is bad!


----------



## True (Jun 17, 2012)

Anyone get anything from Boots then?   I have a double points voucher that I always forget to use and I never remember where my Boots card is. I bought a Revlon Colorstay Lipgloss in Sizzle. It's a really nice coral colour that the model in the promo wears. It's also not thick, too tacky or gloopy.  I got the Leighton Denny polish in coral from the cover of Harper's Bazaar.  Anyone see the Mac Marilyn colour story? What do you think? I just watched My Week With Marilyn so was paying careful attention to the shades they used. It's just porcelain skin, brows, the spot and lip colour. I really want to see all the lipstick swatches especially this dark true matte red For my skin tone, everything else is a skip.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 17, 2012)

well the only thing that i wanted was weekend getaway lip/cheek thing from mac and when i went to the store it was sold out  i'll try and find it online now. i did however buy channel's calypso gloss and a cleansing lotion which set me back about £55 or something. But they are the only beauty products i have bought this month. Saving my money for the heavenly creature mac collection!


----------



## True (Jun 17, 2012)

LMD84 said:


> well the only thing that i wanted was weekend getaway lip/cheek thing from mac and when i went to the store it was sold out  i'll try and find it online now. i did however buy channel's calypso gloss and a cleansing lotion which set me back about £55 or something. But they are the only beauty products i have bought this month. Saving my money for the heavenly creature mac collection!


  Aww I have it and I hate it. I have pretty dry lips that only stay moist using my homemade lipbalm and the Casual Colour pots just seem to be really drying especially to the inner edge of the lip. It also settles into lines and my lips look sort of crumpled. I also don't like the colour unless I doctor it with a lip pencil. Pity it is potted or i'd gladly get rid. I wanted to look at Chanel Calypso but haven't had a chance,seems popular.   I'm confused by HC after seeing the Yuki channel swatches. Everything I thought I wanted I.e Earthly and Aurora looks nothing like I expected. I think I'll wait for Karla Sugar, Allura and Temptalia before choosing my picks.


----------



## rockin (Jun 17, 2012)

I actually got some Boots vouchers this time     I haven't had a chance to go to Boots since, though, but I am thinking I might go on Wednesday, after my dance class,  to take advantage of the 750 points per £30 spent offer as it's better than any of the vouchers I received.  Does anyone know if this is online as well as instore?

  	I'm not too impressed by the Heavenly Creature collection after having seen those swatches, but maybe that's a good thing as it means I won't be tempted to spend as much.  I know I want 2 or 3 of the lippies and maybe 1 or 2 of the lipglosses, Star Wonder MSF and maybe Ring Of Saturn


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 17, 2012)

True said:


> I'm confused by HC after seeing the Yuki channel swatches. Everything I thought I wanted I.e Earthly and Aurora looks nothing like I expected. I think I'll wait for Karla Sugar, Allura and Temptalia before choosing my picks.


  	oh that is slightly worrying. i tend to get dry lips too so that is making me nervous! i literally just ordered it from debenhams as well as that new extended play mascara (why not eh?!). I guess i shall try it and see when it arrives  Calypso is pretty popular - perhaps because it's actually pretty pigmented for a glossimer. usually they are very sheer but this one looks fabulous and almost has a jelly like texture on the lips. plus glossimers always last a long while on me which is another bonus. so although pricey it was worth it


----------



## True (Jun 18, 2012)

I think CC working or not depends on the pigmentation and degree of dryness of your lips. If you can fix the dryness with a bit of Carmex, you'll be fine. I tend to need a lot more moisture plus I just hated WG as is on my lips. I think it will look good on you!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 18, 2012)

What put me off those pots was the size, there is no way I'd ever finish off anything that size and I can see it drying out/going off. I prefer my blushes to be powder and my lip products to come in a tube. 

  	Massively excited about Heavenly Creature though, can't wait to be able to get all the mineralize stuff!


----------



## gracie90 (Jun 18, 2012)

Quote:
  	 		Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 


		 			What put me off those pots was the size, there is no way I'd ever finish off anything that size and I can see it drying out/going off. I prefer my blushes to be powder and my lip products to come in a tube. 

 		 			Massively excited about Heavenly Creature though, can't wait to be able to get all the mineralize stuff! 


  	I agree with absolutely everything you said, especially about HC


----------



## rockin (Jun 18, 2012)

So do we know what's coming out in July?  I believe it's Heavenly Creature, but is there anything else coming out alongside it?


----------



## rockin (Jun 18, 2012)

New Barry M glitter nail polishes coming out this week

  	https://twitter.com/BarryMCosmetics/status/214712078311755776


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 18, 2012)

Weird, I could've sworn I've seen these for sale already. *scratches head*


rockin said:


> New Barry M glitter nail polishes coming out this week
> 
> https://twitter.com/BarryMCosmetics/status/214712078311755776


----------



## rockin (Jun 18, 2012)

35% off at eyeslipsface.co.uk with code ESSENTIAL350 from 12:30pm 18.06.12 to 12:30pm 20.06.12 across the whole website.  Minimum spend £20


----------



## MadamEghiz (Jun 19, 2012)

Hello, I am flying from Gatwick in 3 weeks but am not very well off at the moment. Will have to try to fit a few things on my credit card 
  	However I am flying to Edinburgh in August for the festival. I will be loaded with birthday money and wondered if there was a MAC counter at Edinburgh airport?


----------



## rockin (Jun 19, 2012)

MadamEghiz said:


> Hello, I am flying from Gatwick in 3 weeks but am not very well off at the moment. Will have to try to fit a few things on my credit card
> However I am flying to Edinburgh in August for the festival. I will be loaded with birthday money and wondered if there was a MAC counter at Edinburgh airport?


  	Just looked at the MAC website, and apparently there is

  	Here is the address and telephone number for it

  	Edinburgh International Airport
  	(Post Security)
  	Edinburgh, EH12 9DN
  	0131 344 3514


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 19, 2012)

Does anyone know if the Boots points offer tomorrow is on at all stores or only the larger ones? The letter I had said my nearest store that had "an event" was Kingston, but there's a Boots on the high street here and I don't actually want to go into Kingston tomorrow as the John Lewis sale only starts on Thursday and I don't want to go twice in a row. I know it's online too, but the Boots website is pretty rubbish imo, so I'd rather not bother with it.


----------



## rockin (Jun 19, 2012)

Hmm, here's the list of 'participating branches' that Boots site links to, and there are none anywhere near me   Looks like I'll be having to order online

  	http://www.boots.com/wcsstore/cmsassets/Boots/Library/Assets/PDF/adcard-stores.pdf/adcard-stores.pdf


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 19, 2012)

How did you find this? It seems it's Kingston or Guildford for me then. Or online. There's nothing specific I really want, just wanted to pick up some basics like shampoo and cotton wool.


rockin said:


> Hmm, here's the list of 'participating branches' that Boots site links to, and there are none anywhere near me   Looks like I'll be having to order online
> 
> http://www.boots.com/wcsstore/cmsassets/Boots/Library/Assets/PDF/adcard-stores.pdf/adcard-stores.pdf


----------



## rockin (Jun 19, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> How did you find this? It seems it's Kingston or Guildford for me then. Or online. There's nothing specific I really want, just wanted to pick up some basics like shampoo and cotton wool.


  	I looked at Boots' Facebook page and they had this link  www.boots.com/summerevents

  	If you buy online, though, you have to spend £50 to get 750 points, instead of spending £30, which is rather unfair if there are no branches anywhere near you that are participating in the 'event'.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks. Bah-humbug. Should I drive to Kingston for £7.50 (and spend about £3 on parking in the process) and waste 2 hours in the process? I think I might skip this since there isn't anything specific I wanted anyway. I'll check out the John Lewis sale on Thursday instead. 



rockin said:


> I looked at Boots' Facebook page and they had this link  www.boots.com/summerevents
> 
> If you buy online, though, you have to spend £50 to get 750 points, instead of spending £30, which is rather unfair if there are no branches anywhere near you that are participating in the 'event'.


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jun 20, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Thanks. Bah-humbug. Should I drive to Kingston for £7.50 (and spend about £3 on parking in the process) and waste 2 hours in the process? I think I might skip this since there isn't anything specific I wanted anyway. I'll check out the John Lewis sale on Thursday instead.


	I was planning on going to Bentalls today, and combine with a visit to Boots in Kingston (our local Boots isn't included of course) - all ready to go and my daughter was sick!  So I'm at home instead.  Might go for the online offer now, and 'pad out' the order with toothpaste, shampoo etc - at least the delivery will be free!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 20, 2012)

Isn't that always the case? 

  	I went to Guildford in the end, wanted to see if there was anything worth having left in the HoF sale (answer is no) and ended up spending over £60 in Boots, so got £15 worth of points. Yay!

  	I'll pop to Kingston tomorrow for the John Lewis sale.



toobusytostitch said:


> I was planning on going to Bentalls today, and combine with a visit to Boots in Kingston (our local Boots isn't included of course) - all ready to go and my daughter was sick!  So I'm at home instead.  Might go for the online offer now, and 'pad out' the order with toothpaste, shampoo etc - at least the delivery will be free!


----------



## rockin (Jun 20, 2012)

I placed a Boots order online today, as I needed some stuff as well as the things I 'wanted' so made the £50 easily.  Would have been much better if they'd had the instore offer, though.  I asked my favourite SA and she checked with another and neither knew of any upcoming points events at that branch.  They didn't even know that some other branches were having an event today.

  	I picked up a bargain at Superdrug, too.  I picked up a pack of 3 green MUA eyeshadows (the only colour they had) marked down to £1, put in the 49p clearance box, and when it went through the till it came up at 10p!!  Don't you just love it when that happens?


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jun 20, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Isn't that always the case?
> 
> I went to Guildford in the end, wanted to see if there was anything worth having left in the HoF sale (answer is no) and ended up spending over £60 in Boots, so got £15 worth of points. Yay!
> 
> I'll pop to Kingston tomorrow for the John Lewis sale.


	Yep it sure is!  And our school has a policy of 48 hours off school after sickness etc, so now I'm also going to miss out on the John Lewis sale, as I have to go into work on Friday, and probably over the weekend too to catch up!  Ah well, will console myself with more money to spend on heavenly Creatures  

  	I did spend £50 on Boots online, and got the 'free' No7 free gift for spending £25 on No7 - quite easily done as I do love their skin care for dry skin - seems to suit me better than most.  Then I spent £26 on other items, and so qualified 

  	Viv x


----------



## Sweetoothj (Jun 20, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Isn't that always the case?
> 
> I went to Guildford in the end, wanted to see if there was anything worth having left in the HoF sale (answer is no) and ended up spending over £60 in Boots, so got £15 worth of points. Yay!
> 
> I'll pop to Kingston tomorrow for the John Lewis sale.


 

	Good for you!! I went into Lakeside after work and 'stocked up' on lots of things as well as using some of the other money off vouchers I got...... Managed to spend £120 but saved £25 with the vouchers and got £30 worth of points.  The rest of the points vouchers will come in handy at the Dior and Chanel counters 

  	I tried not to look at the MAC HC pics but after seeing them I know I'm in trouble lol!! Gonna have to remember to by more muji acrylic storage when I'm in town on Saturday hehe!!


----------



## rockin (Jun 20, 2012)

The John Lewis sale is online now, and there is some YSL, Guerlain and Lancome among the clearance items, some at half price


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 21, 2012)

rockin said:


> The John Lewis sale is online now, and there is some YSL, Guerlain and Lancome among the clearance items, some at half price


  	ooohh i shall take a look


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 21, 2012)

Nothing special in the John Lewis sale, but I did manage to pick up another half price Guerlain Parure Aqua foundation, this time 02 Beige Clair which is my winter shade. I've almost run out of my current one, so yay! No Cruel Gardenia or anything else exciting, just some blushes and skincare.


----------



## Soul Unique (Jun 22, 2012)

Hiyaaaaaa Girlies,

  	Yes i've pretty much been out of the Specktra loop since forever - anyhooo!!!

  	So yesterday I was randomly browsing Very.com and errrrr MAC products are now being sold on the site and on Littlewoods and Is Me (companies are linked)... my mouth dropped, I was stunned 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	Just a headsup if you weren't already aware and happen to shop on any of those sites xx

  	**Actually it wasn't yesterday it was Wednesday.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 22, 2012)

I've just had a look on very.com and Littlewoods, but can't see any Mac products?



Soul Unique said:


> Hiyaaaaaa Girlies,
> 
> Yes i've pretty much been out of the Specktra loop since forever - anyhooo!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Soul Unique (Jun 22, 2012)

OMG!!! They have taken them off!!! Just checked myself.

  	I should have done a screen capture.

  	They had 90+ items, about 30 eye shadows about about 15 Lipsticks, like 4 Lipglasses, All the MSF Naturals except Deep Dark and they had quite a few Mineralize Blushes, Studio Tec/Fix and randomly one Studio Fix in NW50!!

  	I can't believe they took it off, perhaps it wasn't meant to be made live when I saw it


----------



## Soul Unique (Jun 22, 2012)

Price wise the items on Very were about 50p more than the current MAC prices and Littlewoods was like 3/4 quid more than usual.


----------



## Sweetoothj (Jun 22, 2012)

Soul Unique said:


> OMG!!! They have taken them off!!! Just checked myself.
> 
> I should have done a screen capture.
> 
> ...


 

	They were probably taken off because they were fake.  I remember reading something somewhere on the net about this.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 23, 2012)

how weird. surely sites such as littlewoods and very wouldn't sell fakes though? i personally don't shop from them (generally more expensive than just buying stuff outright because it's 'interest free' stuff) but they are very well known and popular sites. they wouldn't want to wreck their reputation by selling fake stuff surely?

  	i have really been enjoying my weekend getaway lip colour. the only annoying thing is that i can't take it out on the go with me because i use a lip brush with it. but the shade is very flattering as well as not drying my lips out! success!


----------



## Soul Unique (Jun 23, 2012)

LMD84 said:


> how weird. surely sites such as littlewoods and very wouldn't sell fakes though? i personally don't shop from them (generally more expensive than just buying stuff outright because it's 'interest free' stuff) but they are very well known and popular sites. they wouldn't want to wreck their reputation by selling fake stuff surely?
> 
> i have really been enjoying my weekend getaway lip colour. the only annoying thing is that i can't take it out on the go with me because i use a lip brush with it. but the shade is very flattering as well as not drying my lips out! success!


  	The whole idea of MAC being sold on those sites was baffling, but yes I just saw something online just now about alleged fake items. But why would they be selling counterfeit goods, very odd. 

  	PS: Sounds like somebody could do with a 318


----------



## Sweetoothj (Jun 23, 2012)

LMD84 said:


> how weird. surely sites such as littlewoods and very wouldn't sell fakes though? i personally don't shop from them (generally more expensive than just buying stuff outright because it's 'interest free' stuff) but they are very well known and popular sites. they wouldn't want to wreck their reputation by selling fake stuff surely?
> 
> i have really been enjoying my weekend getaway lip colour. the only annoying thing is that i can't take it out on the go with me because i use a lip brush with it. but the shade is very flattering as well as not drying my lips out! success!


	That's what I would have thought too, maybe they got the stock from an unverified source and when it was pointed out they took it down.  I googled and found this it wasnt the same thing I read but a very simalar situation..

  	Thats good to know about the casual collection lip colour! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've been hesitant about them, gonna check them out again tomorrow at the counter.  Is it quite long lasting or do you have to reapply regularly?


----------



## rockin (Jun 24, 2012)

Smashbox is coming to Boots - just seen the notice on their website. Bet it won't be in my branch though


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 24, 2012)

No, mine neither. Maybe in Kingtson or Guildford. I wish we had Stila instead though.

  	I was gonna go to London today to meet up with a friend, but she cancelled. I thought I'd might still go and see if Selfridges had the Chanel Bombay Express collection yet, but then MakeUp4All posted that it's only available from Wednesday, so I decided not to bother. My son wanted something from Hamleys, but I could order it online. They charge a lot of postage, but still cheaper than going to London and this way I'm not spending lots of stuff I didn't even want, just saw and decided to buy, which is what I do when I go to London. Anyone getting anything from the Chanel Bombay Express collection? I'm going to order the gold powder and the gold nail polish.



rockin said:


> Smashbox is coming to Boots - just seen the notice on their website. Bet it won't be in my branch though


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jun 25, 2012)

rockin said:


> Smashbox is coming to Boots - just seen the notice on their website. Bet it won't be in my branch though


	That's good - it won't be in my branch either, but maybe it will be on-line?


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jun 25, 2012)

Quote: 	 		Anyone getting anything from the Chanel Bombay Express collection? I'm going to order the gold powder and the gold nail polish.

  	I am going to admit now that I don't really like Chanel very much - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - somehow the things that I've got  from them have never quite looked right/ lasted long / whatever!  That collection does look lovely, but I always manage to avoid Chanel collections.  Probably just as well


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jun 25, 2012)

I've always wanted one of the Le Metier de Beaute kaleidoscopes = particularly the eye kits - so was very happy to find the latest one in stock (*Chauvet Pont d'Arc Kaleidoscope Eye Kit*) at Zuneta just five minutes ago!  And for some reason I got an automatic discount applied?  A bit extravagant, but it really IS something that I'd always wanted, and never been able to get without paying the exorbitant prices on ebay


----------



## Sweetoothj (Jun 25, 2012)

toobusytostitch said:


> I've always wanted one of the Le Metier de Beaute kaleidoscopes = particularly the eye kits - so was very happy to find the latest one in stock (*Chauvet Pont d'Arc Kaleidoscope Eye Kit*) at *Zuneta* just five minutes ago!  And for some reason I got an automatic discount applied?  A bit extravagant, but it really IS something that I'd always wanted, and never been able to get without paying the exorbitant prices on ebay


  	I must have been living on a cloud......I had never heard of this site until I saw it in your post......... what have you done to me?? Lol!! *goes off to peruse*


----------



## rockin (Jun 26, 2012)

I've just been talking to MAC Customer Services, (having called to order a 184 fan brush) and apparently the only collection we are getting next month is Heavenly Creature, which is launching nationally on Thursday 5th.

  	I also found out that we have a Gone But Not Forgotten department here.  I've previously been told we don't have it in this country.  I'm probably the last one to know, though lol


----------



## Sweetoothj (Jun 26, 2012)

rockin said:


> I've just been talking to MAC Customer Services, (having called to order a 184 fan brush) and apparently the only collection we are getting next month is Heavenly Creature, which is launching nationally on Thursday 5th.
> 
> I also found out that we have a *Gone But Not Forgotten department *here.  I've previously been told we don't have it in this country.  I'm probably the last one to know, though lol


  	I didnt know that! is it on their website? I've only seen the going going gone section on there lol!


----------



## rockin (Jun 26, 2012)

Sweetoothj said:


> I didnt know that! is it on their website? I've only seen the going going gone section on there lol!


 
  	I've not seen it on the website at all.  It was when I asked the guy on the phone about a particular brush that he said was now discontinued, he went on to ask if I wanted to be put through to the 'Gone but not forgotten' department after I had finished with my order.  Nobody else has ever suggested that.  He put me through, and the recorded announcement said it was the Gone But Not Forgotten department, but they were busy and it said to call back later or leave my name, number and the item I was calling about.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 26, 2012)

Just been looking on the Debenhams website and they're now selling Art Deco cosmetics! Theres loads of products up in the New Arrivals section. Keep checking the Harrods and Selfridges websites, can't wait to order the Chanel gold powder, apparently the collection is out tomorrow.


----------



## rockin (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm looking forward to the Dita Von Teese collection from ArtDeco.  I'm glad there's somewhere else to buy them from when they do arrive in this country


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 26, 2012)

Also, just had an e-mail from Mac, there's free delivery on all orders until 10 am on 28th July.

  	Can't wait for Heavenly Creature. Next week...! Finally!


----------



## Soul Unique (Jun 26, 2012)

rockin said:


> I've not seen it on the website at all.  It was when I asked the guy on the phone about a particular brush that he said was now discontinued, he went on to ask if I wanted to be put through to the 'Gone but not forgotten' department after I had finished with my order.  Nobody else has ever suggested that.  He put me through, and the recorded announcement said it was the Gone But Not Forgotten department, but they were busy and it said to call back later or leave my name, number and the item I was calling about.


  	Ah yes,  'Gone but not forgotten' that is quite a new feature to the UK site, I saw it the other day. About time I say, our friends in the US have had that privilege for years! They basically can try and locate items that might not have sold on counter, etc at least that is how I think it goes.


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 26, 2012)

Soul Unique said:


> Ah yes,  'Gone but not forgotten' that is quite a new feature to the UK site, I saw it the other day. About time I say, our friends in the US have had that privilege for years! They basically can try and locate items that might not have sold on counter, etc at least that is how I think it goes.


  	Do you guys mean the "Goodbye" section on the website?  If so - that's been there for quite a while but I'm glad you all have found it.


----------



## rockin (Jun 26, 2012)

PeachTwist said:


> Do you guys mean the "Goodbye" section on the website?  If so - that's been there for quite a while but I'm glad you all have found it.


 
  	No, this is something that the Americans have always had (or so it seems) but we haven't until now.  "Gone but not forgotten" is for if you're looking for something that is no longer available online - you ask MAC and I gather they check around the branches to see if any of them still have what you're looking for.

  	"Goodbyes" is where you can see what MAC online still have in stock.


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 26, 2012)

rockin said:


> No, this is something that the Americans have always had (or so it seems) but we haven't until now.  "Gone but not forgotten" is for if you're looking for something that is no longer available online - you ask MAC and I gather they check around the branches to see if any of them still have what you're looking for.
> 
> "Goodbyes" is where you can see what MAC online still have in stock.


  	Ah yes - sorry I misunderstood.  My brain isn't working too well (haven't been getting much sleep - clearly, it's 2am lol)

  	I know we've had GBNF for a little while because I remember being put through to them on several occassions.  Weird we wouldn't have had it before now - I didn't know we never did.  Shows how much I pay attention lol.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 27, 2012)

Just been on the phone to Harrods and ordered the Chanel gold powder and nail polish from the Bombay Express collection. Woohoo! 

  	Can't wait for Heavenly Creature now, all the swirls are so pretty, hope it comes out on the earlier side and I can order from Debenhams or HoF on Monday.


----------



## Sweetoothj (Jun 27, 2012)

Anitacska you're gonna absolutely love the powder its so pretty! I went to Selfridges in my lunch break and got one; passed on the nail polish because it was very similar to Peridot but without the green iridescence.  The lady also told  me that they will be getting the blue illusions d'ombre next month.  I also went to MAC and got Have a Lovely Day lip and cheek colour and the new Tient Touche Eclat...its lovely and light and a good alternative to Chanel's perfection Lumiere and its better on the purse at £28. 
  	I also cant wait for HC, there's a MAC counter at HoF near Bank which is on the way home  so I'll be heading there after work next Thursday hehe!!
  	Anyway here are pics of the powder with and without flash!









  	x


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 27, 2012)

Aaw, so gorgeous!  Thanks for the pictures. I'm sure I will love it. 

  	And thanks for the news about the blue Illusions d'Ombre, I really want the light blue one. Did they say when they're coming out?



Sweetoothj said:


> Anitacska you're gonna absolutely love the powder its so pretty! I went to Selfridges in my lunch break and got one; passed on the nail polish because it was very similar to Peridot but without the green iridescence.  The lady also told  me that they will be getting the blue illusions d'ombre next month.  I also went to MAC and got Have a Lovely Day lip and cheek colour and the new Tient Touche Eclat...its lovely and light and a good alternative to Chanel's perfection Lumiere and its better on the purse at £28.
> I also cant wait for HC, there's a MAC counter at HoF near Bank which is on the way home  so I'll be heading there after work next Thursday hehe!!
> Anyway here are pics of the powder with and without flash!
> 
> ...


----------



## Sweetoothj (Jun 27, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Aaw, so gorgeous!  Thanks for the pictures. I'm sure I will love it.
> 
> And thanks for the news about the blue Illusions d'Ombre, I really want the light blue one. Did they say when they're coming out?


  	No she just said next month, and also that they hadnt received news about the Fall 2012 collection yet.  I will probably give the counter or boutique a call over the weekend and post the info!!

  	I forgot to mention before Dior summer mix collection of 4 glosses and 4 polishes also launched at Selfridges today but the colours were too bright for me so again I passed


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 27, 2012)

House of Fraser now sell Armani comstics including the ETK eyeshadows!


----------



## MichaelaLou (Jun 27, 2012)

Isnthe Bombay express collection coming online at all. The closest Chanel boutique to me is at least a three hour drive. And I dont drive!


----------



## Sweetoothj (Jun 27, 2012)

MichaelaLou said:


> Isnthe Bombay express collection coming online at all. The closest Chanel boutique to me is at least a three hour drive. And I dont drive!


 

	No, but you can do a charge and send from either Selfridges or Harrods  .  The postage may be a little pricey but it would be cheaper than you going to pick it up in person by the sounds of things lol!!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm looking forward to heavenly creature next week  just need to make my list of what I want!!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 28, 2012)

Yes, postage charge was £8.50 from Harrods, ouch! But there is no way I can make it to London before August, plus my travelcard costs something like 12 quid anyway, so what can you do?

  	Forgot to say yesterday, I've ordered the gold and pinky Illusion D'Ombres from Sephora (France) and received them today. Both are so pretty!  The gold one seems to have shrunk though, it's still springy and fine in texture, but is smaller than the others I own. Gorgeous though. I don't know if we're getting those, but since I had a 20% off code again, I decided to get them from Sephora. Can't wait to use them. 



Sweetoothj said:


> No, but you can do a charge and send from either Selfridges or Harrods  .  The postage may be a little pricey but it would be cheaper than you going to pick it up in person by the sounds of things lol!!


----------



## Sweetoothj (Jun 28, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Yes, postage charge was £8.50 from Harrods, ouch! But there is no way I can make it to London before August, plus my travelcard costs something like 12 quid anyway, so what can you do?
> 
> Forgot to say yesterday, *I've ordered the gold and pinky Illusion D'Ombres from Sephora (France) and received them today*. Both are so pretty!  The gold one seems to have shrunk though, it's still springy and fine in texture, but is smaller than the others I own. Gorgeous though. I don't know if we're getting those, but since I had a 20% off code again, I decided to get them from Sephora. Can't wait to use them.


  	Ooh are those the new ones? Abstract or something like that? I went on Sephora the other day but they dont show photos of how they look so I wasnt sure about ordering! Any chance of a picture?


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 28, 2012)

I will try to post a picture or two tonight, failing that, sometime tomorrow. x



Sweetoothj said:


> Ooh are those the new ones? Abstract or something like that? I went on Sephora the other day but they dont show photos of how they look so I wasnt sure about ordering! Any chance of a picture?


----------



## rockin (Jun 28, 2012)

I love the Illusion D'Ombres, even though they are quite pricey.  Looking forward to seeing your pictures


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 28, 2012)

Here you go.  Vision on the left, Abstraction on the right. First swatch taken with flash indoors, second without flash in the sun. I will have a proper review on my blog in a few days, but I have some busy days ahead (my eldest daughter's birthday party and my husband's birthday, followed by my daughter's actual birthday).


----------



## Sweetoothj (Jun 28, 2012)

OMG!! Totally gorgeous!! I wonder if its worthwhile waiting till they come out here or just ordering them and be done with it.... how much was postage?


----------



## gracie90 (Jun 28, 2012)

I wish Debenhams would do a 10% off thing for next week as it would be quite a sizeable saving on my HC haul! I don't think it's likely though


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 28, 2012)

Postage is about 13 quid (15.90 euros). I only order if I have a 20% off code (I think SOLEIL20 still works), so the discount cancels out the postage. Also don't forget euro prices are usually a bit higher (these were 29.50 euros). Obviously I couldn't wait, so can't really advise, lol.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 28, 2012)

Yes, that would be nice. Would save me about £25, lol. Must remember to go through Topcashback as well, 3% cashback is better than nothing. 



gracie90 said:


> I wish Debenhams would do a 10% off thing for next week as it would be quite a sizeable saving on my HC haul! I don't think it's likely though


----------



## rockin (Jun 28, 2012)

Beautiful!  I hope we do get those here in the UK


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 29, 2012)

rockin said:


> Beautiful!  I hope we do get those here in the UK


  	i hope we get them too!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 29, 2012)

The gold is very pretty, but I actually prefer Abstraction, it's such a pretty pinky-coral with pink and gold shimmer. Gorgeous! I'm wearing them both today, the gold on the lid and the pink in the crease blended upwards. 

  	I was mooching around on the Debenhams website (as you do) and I've noticed that they changed the name of Guerlain Sun IN The City powder (the big gold highlighter) to Giant Powder Face & Body.  I wonder who writes these descriptions as sometimes they randomly change the names of products, or the names of shades. Weird.



LMD84 said:


> oh wow! now i need that gold one in my life for sure
> me too! i made my list of things to buy yesterday and i have had to cut it down so much! even the glosses and lipsticks are screaming out to me! i am however skipping all the eyeshadows
> i hope we get them too!


----------



## gracie90 (Jun 29, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> The gold is very pretty, but I actually prefer Abstraction, it's such a pretty pinky-coral with pink and gold shimmer. Gorgeous! I'm wearing them both today, the gold on the lid and the pink in the crease blended upwards.
> 
> I was mooching around on the Debenhams website (as you do) and I've noticed that they changed the name of Guerlain Sun IN The City powder (the big gold highlighter) to Giant Powder Face & Body.  I wonder who writes these descriptions as sometimes they randomly change the names of products, or the names of shades. Weird.


  	They tend to mis-spell or wrongly categorise a lot of LE MAC! I remember that they had the Naturally l/s in the csg link.... Wierd!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 29, 2012)

Just a heads up: Guerlain Terra Soleia is now available from House of Fraser. I don't know if it's online, but I've just seen it at the counter in Guildford. I have reviewed it on my blog if anyone wants to see swatches.


----------



## Sweetoothj (Jun 30, 2012)

Ren Clean Skincare Freebie with this months Red Magazine.  It comprises of 15ml of Vetiver v7 Hand and Body Cream, 5ml of Active 7 Radiant Eye Gel and 15ml of Hydro-Calm Global Protection Day Cream.


----------



## lovesongx (Jun 30, 2012)

St Tropez body gradual tan in August's Elle magazine. There is a choice of Light-Medium and Medium-Dark. I got Medium-Dark with my subscription so I'll have to give it away, I'm way too pale to carry it off!


----------



## rockin (Jul 1, 2012)

I actually got to go out last night, for the first time in absolutely ages!  I went with my Dad to see a local rock'n'roll/rockabilly band at a pub where we used to go regularly for rock'n'roll evenings.  Thus I had somewhere to actually wear the makeup I've been buying and hoarding for once.  I wore Mega Metals eyeshadows in Prance, Mating Call and Noir Plum ( I was wearing a purple skirt and a purple leopard print gypsy top), Launch Away! blush and Red Racer lipstick.  Also Bourjois eyeliner and No7 mascara.  Somehow, with no other makeup on and with my hair down, RR looks a bit OTT on me, but with that little bit of makeup on (no foundation or anything like that) and my hair quiffed at the front, it looked great, and definitely not 'too much'. 

  	I enjoyed listening to the band, and meeting people I haven't seen for over 2 years - most of the 'old faces' were there, and a few new ones, too.  They were all happy to see my Dad again, as he hasn't been going either, what with his ops and chemotherapy.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 1, 2012)

Just to let you know, my review of the two new Chanel Illusion D'Ombres is now up on my blog. Link in my signature.


----------



## rockin (Jul 1, 2012)

Just been playing with the ELF Eye Transformer Palette.  I grabbed the nearest eyeshadow to hand, Mystical Myst, applied a wide stripe of it on the back of my hand, and swatched the 4 Transformer colours over it.  Some very pretty effects.  I think I'll be playing with this some more.  I've tried to photograph it, but it's not coming out very well at all in this light.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 2, 2012)

Anyone else is stalking the websites today? I really want to order today so I can get my goodies before Thursday and then go and pick up some MSF back ups with maybe different swirl patterns on launch day. So far, nothing.


----------



## charlotte366 (Jul 2, 2012)

I popped into my local boots today and the slot for the new revlon kissable lip balms like cliniques chubby sticks was out, shame it had no products in it yet!


----------



## duku (Jul 2, 2012)

I don't have the patience for site stalking, almost wish they had a set time and day for the online release. Don't suppose they will as it feeds the frenzy.


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jul 2, 2012)

They're just beautiful - and actually made me overcome my worries about ordering in French and 'ajouter au panier' !!  As I ordered the Guerlain bronzer and a couple of kohl pencils too I actually got free postage - not sure if that's good or bad really!  So with the 20% discount it didn't cost so much 'per piece'!  Am I right that there's no nasty Customs charges on goods from France?


----------



## duku (Jul 2, 2012)

toobusytostitch said:


> They're just beautiful - and actually made me overcome my worries about ordering in French and 'ajouter au panier' !!  As I ordered the Guerlain bronzer and a couple of kohl pencils too I actually got free postage - not sure if that's good or bad really!  So with the 20% discount it didn't cost so much 'per piece'!  Am I right that there's no nasty Customs charges on goods from France?


  	Yup, no customs charges from the EU.


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jul 2, 2012)

No, I've just taken to keeping an eye on this site, hopefully someone will post on here when these things go live 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 2, 2012)

How much did you order for to get free shipping? I always have to pay for mine. 


toobusytostitch said:


> They're just beautiful - and actually made me overcome my worries about ordering in French and 'ajouter au panier' !!  As I ordered the Guerlain bronzer and a couple of kohl pencils too I actually got free postage - not sure if that's good or bad really!  So with the 20% discount it didn't cost so much 'per piece'!  Am I right that there's no nasty Customs charges on goods from France?


----------



## rockin (Jul 2, 2012)

charlotte366 said:


> I popped into my local boots today and the slot for the new revlon kissable lip balms like cliniques chubby sticks was out, shame it had no products in it yet!


  	Boots change their offers and put out new lines on Wednesdays.  Looks like I'll be popping in there after my dance class on Wednesday to see if the lip balms are there.

  	I'm also waiting for the Estee Lauder sequin glosses to come in.  Several weeks ago, the SA in HOF told me they were due in June, but as yet there's no sign of them.  http://www.temptalia.com/estee-lauder-violet-rain-pure-color-sequin-finish-lip-gloss-review-photos-swatches


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 2, 2012)

Ooh you've just reminded me, I really love this shade and must pick it up when it comes out!



rockin said:


> Boots change their offers and put out new lines on Wednesdays.  Looks like I'll be popping in there after my dance class on Wednesday to see if the lip balms are there.
> 
> *I'm also waiting for the Estee Lauder sequin glosses to come in.  *Several weeks ago, the SA in HOF told me they were due in June, but as yet there's no sign of them.  http://www.temptalia.com/estee-lauder-violet-rain-pure-color-sequin-finish-lip-gloss-review-photos-swatches


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jul 2, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> How much did you order for to get free shipping? I always have to pay for mine.


	The free shipping must have kicked in at €100, and didn't disappear when I took off the 20%   I ended up spending €80, and seemed to get quite a lot for that.  Only problem is that now I have to cut down on Heavenly Creatures 

  	Viv x


----------



## rockin (Jul 2, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Ooh you've just reminded me, I really love this shade and must pick it up when it comes out!


  	I've saved Boots points specially for it. The SA has my phone number to call me when they come in.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 2, 2012)

toobusytostitch said:


> The free shipping must have kicked in at €100, and didn't disappear when I took off the 20%   I ended up spending €80, and seemed to get quite a lot for that.  Only problem is that now I have to cut down on Heavenly Creatures   Viv x


  Weird. I'm pretty sure I've ordered over 100 euros worth before. Oh well.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 2, 2012)

i too was stalking the site today but nothing popped up  i'm out with a friend tomorrow so i hope the things i want won't sell out!


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jul 2, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Weird. I'm pretty sure I've ordered over 100 euros worth before. Oh well.


	Must admit I didn't read the general postage costs - maybe it's because it was my first order?


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 2, 2012)

I got this tweet from Debenhams: Hi, we can confirm that the 'Mac Heavenly Creature collection' will be live from tomorrow. We hope this helps.

  	I think I will order most from Debenhams, but will order the MSFs and those eyeshadows I may want to get a back up from directly from Mac and pay for next day delivery, so I can then pick my back ups on Thursday - already knowing what kind of swirls I have. Of course that is provided it's up on the Mac website too.


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks, but not good for me, as I'm going to be at work probably most of tomorrow, and really shouldn't order from work   Then evening is taken up with feeding family, and getting one out to cubs on time.  Hope there's plenty left after about seven o'clock!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 2, 2012)

Today would've been better for me, I could've ordered everything from Debenhams through Topcashback. Now I'll have to fork out for next day delivery and miss out on some cashback and beauty points if I want my goodies by Thursday.


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jul 2, 2012)

That's a shame - at least I can still go to Debenhams, as I'm not in any rush for these


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 2, 2012)

Well I* could *just order everything from Debenhams, but I'm impatient and also want to pick up some back ups for the MSFs and maybe a shadow or two (depending on what swirl I get in the first place), so I need those on Wednesday, so I can go to the counter on Thursday and pick the back ups up.



toobusytostitch said:


> That's a shame - at least I can still go to Debenhams, as I'm not in any rush for these


----------



## duku (Jul 3, 2012)

Heavenly Creature is up on Debenhams!


----------



## rockin (Jul 3, 2012)

duku said:


> Heavenly Creature is up on Debenhams!


 
  	Notice they've got the blush pictures up for the colour selection on the skinfinishes, lipgloss colours for the mineral blushes and lipstick colours for the lipglosses!  They can't seem to put a collection up without making an error of some kind

  	The eyeshadow colours are all wrong, too


----------



## rockin (Jul 3, 2012)

I was going through Topcashback, but the 10% discount code they have on there doesn't work.  It doesn't say it doesn't include beauty, though.  If that's the case, I'd be better off waiting for HoF so I get more points


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 3, 2012)

Yes, the code doesn't work on beauty.  I got all excited and thought I'd just order everything from them, but if it doesn't work, I might not order the skinfinishes and a couple of eyeshadows I want back ups of. Hohum.



rockin said:


> I was going through Topcashback, but the 10% discount code they have on there doesn't work.  It doesn't say it doesn't include beauty, though.  If that's the case, I'd be better off waiting for HoF so I get more points


----------



## rockin (Jul 3, 2012)

When I asked HoF on Twitter last night if they were putting Heavenly Creatures up today, they replied "I'm afraid we don't know what stock we are going to get in in advance. But we update our website daily so keep an eye out "

  	They'll probably be the last to put it up as usual


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 3, 2012)

Eh, sod it, I've ordered everything from Debenhams. At least I get 3% cashback. I might still receive them on Thursday, since it's so early in the day, you never know.


----------



## rockin (Jul 3, 2012)

The Revlon Just Bitten Kissable Lip Balm Stains are up on the Boots website.  They're £7.99 each, but Revlon is on 3 for 2 at the moment


----------



## rockin (Jul 3, 2012)

Heavenly Creatures items are appearing on HoF website.  Only one of the lipglosses so far, though, and the eyeshadows aren't up, but the skinfinishes, blushes and lipsticks are all there


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 3, 2012)

My Debenhams order has been dispatched! Fingers crossed I receive it on Thursday. I'm glad I didn't wait for Mac to have the collection up because it still isn't and in 15 minutes you can't even choose next day delivery which was the only reason why I was going to order some of the things from them.


----------



## charlotte366 (Jul 3, 2012)

rockin said:


> The Revlon Just Bitten Kissable Lip Balm Stains are up on the Boots website.  They're £7.99 each, but Revlon is on 3 for 2 at the moment


  	Unfortunately when I go to put them in my basket, it comes up with an error, grr!

  	My walk to boots in my lunch hour and see if they have stocked the display yet!

  	Haven't looked or ordered from HC yet, thinking I might do the unthinkable and skip!


----------



## charlotte366 (Jul 3, 2012)

Definately skipping HC now, avoiding the collection thread so I don't get enabled he he!

  	Just got back from a walk to boots, they had stocked the display!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	Everything is still on 3 for 2 so I picked up all 7 kissable Balm stains and they also had the 2 photoready cream blushes in Flushed & Pinched so I grabbed those!

  	Only dissappointment is there is no dupe in the kissable balms for clinique Chubby Stick in Whoppin Watermelon, which is my desk/handbag staple colour, I thought Cherish might be, but it is definately cooler, Rondezvous is a dupe for the new clinique chubby stick in oversized orange.

  	I really am hoping these live up to the hype, fingers crossed!

  	I bought an Ikea helmer and the Antonius trays on Friday last week and have a day off tomorrow so planning a lazy day reorganising and playing with my collection.

  	I am very happy right now!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 3, 2012)

Heavenly Creature is finally up on the Mac website. Not sure why I checked though since I've ordered everything from Debenhams already, lol.


----------



## rockin (Jul 3, 2012)

I ordered what I could from HoF, but still need to get Galaxy Rose (they only had Astral, no other glosses) and they don't have any of the eyeshadows up at all.  Think I might have to get those from Debenhams


----------



## rockin (Jul 3, 2012)

charlotte366 said:


> Definately skipping HC now, avoiding the collection thread so I don't get enabled he he!
> 
> Just got back from a walk to boots, they had stocked the display!
> 
> ...


 
  	Thank you for letting us know - I will definitely have to pop into Boots after my dance class tomorrow and have a look at the Balms and the photoready blushes.  Fingers crossed that the 3 for 2 will still be on, since they change their offers on Wednesdays.  Superdrug is just across from there, so if Boots don't have 3 for 2, maybe they might


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 3, 2012)

I popped into my local Boots, but they didn't have the Revlon Kissable Balm Stains. Will check the big one towards the end of the week when I go to pick up my MSF back ups and check out the lipsticks and creemsheen glasses.


----------



## rockin (Jul 3, 2012)

Sleek's "2012" palette is due out tomorrow, so I might go take a look at that too, that is if our Superdrug have it in yet - they tend to get the limited edition stuff quite late.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 4, 2012)

i ordered my goodies from debenhmas last night. i thought i'd rather buy from them than mac seeing as i get the beauty points. so far i have only bought the cheek products that i wanted - 2 msf's and one blush and i did sneak a lipstick in the order too!


----------



## rockin (Jul 4, 2012)

No Revlon Balm Stains or Photoready Blushes in our Boots yet, but they did have them in Superdrug.  Unfortunately they're not on 3 for 2 in Superdrug, so I left it.  Superdrug had a large stand of reduced GOSH, though, and I got a couple of Urban Decay nail polishes from the 99p box - strangely, one went through at 99p and the other at 10p!  They also had the new Barry M Glitter polishes, and there is an offer on of 'save £2 when you buy 2 Barry M nail paints'.  Boots still had the free Retro nail paint when you spend £6 on Barry M.

  	Typical - I got a thing in the post today from HoF, where you receive 250 bonus points on a spend of £50 or more on beauty products - that's on top of the usual double points.  It runs from 5th to 8th July, and I bought my MAC yesterday grrr


----------



## rockin (Jul 4, 2012)

I got an email from Boots this morning.  Smashbox is now available online


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 4, 2012)

Wonder why I never get these offers from HoF?! I'm going there tomorrow or Friday to pick up back ups and/or lipsticks/creemsheen lipglasses.



rockin said:


> No Revlon Balm Stains or Photoready Blushes in our Boots yet, but they did have them in Superdrug.  Unfortunately they're not on 3 for 2 in Superdrug, so I left it.  Superdrug had a large stand of reduced GOSH, though, and I got a couple of Urban Decay nail polishes from the 99p box - strangely, one went through at 99p and the other at 10p!  They also had the new Barry M Glitter polishes, and there is an offer on of 'save £2 when you buy 2 Barry M nail paints'.  Boots still had the free Retro nail paint when you spend £6 on Barry M.
> 
> Typical - *I got a thing in the post today from HoF, where you receive 250 bonus points on a spend of £50 or more on beauty products *- that's on top of the usual double points.  It runs from 5th to 8th July, and I bought my MAC yesterday grrr


----------



## rockin (Jul 4, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Wonder why I never get these offers from HoF?! I'm going there tomorrow or Friday to pick up back ups and/or lipsticks/creemsheen lipglasses.


 
  	You may not have got a leaflet in the post, but I don't think the offer is only for people who received one. 


  	Just seen another colour of the sequin lipglosses  http://www.temptalia.com/estee-lauder-cosmic-pink-pure-color-sequin-finish-lip-gloss-review-photos-swatches


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 4, 2012)

Oh okay then.  That one is pretty, but the violet one is stunning!



rockin said:


> You may not have got a leaflet in the post, but I don't think the offer is only for people who received one.
> 
> 
> Just seen another colour of the sequin lipglosses  http://www.temptalia.com/estee-lauder-cosmic-pink-pure-color-sequin-finish-lip-gloss-review-photos-swatches


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 4, 2012)

Ugh, don't know what to do. Shall I go shopping tomorrow without seeing what swirls Debenhams is sending me or shall I wait until Friday and risk something selling out and not being able to pick up a back up or a lip product that I might really like? Decisions, decisions. Of course I don't even know if my Debenhams order will turn up tomorrow, it could be Friday or even Saturday. Oh dear. What is everyone doing?


----------



## gracie90 (Jul 4, 2012)

Quote:
   	I'm going to Debenhams first thing tomorrow morning to pick out my own swirls - if they only have rubbish ones then I'll go to the MAC fs store 
  	Which store would you be going to?


----------



## sosdrielle (Jul 4, 2012)

Do you think House of Fraser will put up the other collection items anytime soon? I can't make it to town today, so I was hoping to order online.


----------



## sar555 (Jul 5, 2012)

Hi, I have a question for those of you who order from debenhams. How are larger orders normally packaged? I've only ever ordered 1 or 2 items at a time and they're usually in a padded envelope inside a debenhams bag. I'm concerned that the mineralize products are delicate and may end up damaged if they're shipped in an envelope!   I hoping my order will arrive today but I want to pop to my mac counter this morning to check out the HC collection in person and redeem some of my debenhams beauty card points. I hope I'm home when my delivery arrives in case the postman decides to throw my parcel over the garden gate into the back garden which they sometimes do!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 5, 2012)

I'm just waiting to see if the postman brings my Debenhams today. If they do, I will quickly pop into Guildford to HoF to check out the collection and get back ups. If it doesn't come today, I don't know what to do because it's my daughter's birthday tomorrow and I need to make a cake tomorrow as well as be at school by 1.30 pm for a "talent show", so not sure if I can also make it to Guildford. Then I won't be able to go until Monday. Might just go later today anyway. (There's also a Mac in Bentalls in Kingston which is much easier and quicker to get to normally, but the Hampton Court Flower Show is on now and that's on the way to Kingston, so it's probably all blocked up around Hampton Court today/tomorrow.)


sar555 said:


> I hoping my order will arrive today but I want to pop to my mac counter this morning to check out the HC collection in person and redeem some of my debenhams beauty card points. I hope I'm home when my delivery arrives in case the postman decides to throw my parcel over the garden gate into the back garden which they sometimes do!


----------



## rockin (Jul 5, 2012)

NYX UK have just tweeted the following:

  	"Morning NYXens! To cheer up this miserable summer, we have decided to do a Summer Sale! 20% off Everything Online!! Starting Now!"



  	Edit:  I have received an email about it too, and it runs from 10am today until 11:59pm on 10th July


----------



## rockin (Jul 5, 2012)

sar555 said:


> I hoping my order will arrive today but I want to pop to my mac counter this morning to check out the HC collection in person and redeem some of my debenhams beauty card points. I hope I'm home when my delivery arrives in case the postman decides to throw my parcel over the garden gate into the back garden which they sometimes do!


 
  	I have received some in boxes and some in bubble envelopes - nothing has arrived broken yet.  When sent in envelopes, they are first put inside one bubble envelope, then this is rolled around the items to keep them from moving around (and it adds an extra layer of protection) then this is placed inside a second bubble envelope which is also rolled round, making it quite a fat package lol.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 5, 2012)

Oh come on! This suspence is killing me, lol!


----------



## rockin (Jul 5, 2012)

Postie has been, but no Debenhams package   I want my Galaxy Rose, Magnetic Attraction and Neo Nebula!

  	I did, however, pick up my HoF order yesterday   I have only tried on Pleasureseeker so far, and it's like it was made for me.  I'm not normally into pale lipsticks, but this one doesn't make me look washed out like so many others do.  Star Wonder and Ring Of Saturn are beautiful.  Astral looks so pretty, but I don't want to open it yet as I have so many other glosses on the go.  I swatched Venus and Fire Sign on my hand, and I think they're going to suit me, too.


----------



## rockin (Jul 5, 2012)

Have you seen pictures of the new Guerlain collection?  I love the look of that lippy, but don't love the price  http://www.temptalia.com/guerlain-fall-2012-collection-femme-damour-and-femme-fatale

  	The good thing is that they are permanent, except for the glosses.  MAC should take a leaf out of their book


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 5, 2012)

Did you place your order on Tuesday morning as well? I placed mine around 9.30 am and I already had the dispatch e-mail that morning, so fingers crossed. My postman hasn't been yet. I think I'll wait until noon and then go to Guildford anyway.



rockin said:


> Have you seen pictures of the new Guerlain collection?  I love the look of that lippy, but don't love the price  http://www.temptalia.com/guerlain-fall-2012-collection-femme-damour-and-femme-fatale
> 
> The good thing is that they are permanent, except for the glosses.  MAC should take a leaf out of their book


----------



## rockin (Jul 5, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Did you place your order on Tuesday morning as well? I placed mine around 9.30 am and I already had the dispatch e-mail that morning, so fingers crossed. My postman hasn't been yet. I think I'll wait until noon and then go to Guildford anyway.
> 
> 
> Yes I have.  I need to go on a lipstick/lipgloss no-buy very soon as I have so many lip products, it's unreal and those are most likely to go off, powders will last forever, so I may not pick any up but we'll see.


 
  	No, I placed mine in the afternoon, as I was waiting for HoF to get the eyeshadows and other glosses up (they only had Astral up) first, but they didn't appear.  I got my dispatch email just after 8am yesterday.  I guess I'm just impatient lol.


----------



## rockin (Jul 5, 2012)

Just checked - HoF have all the glosses up now, but still no eyeshadows


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 5, 2012)

BeautyBay has posted this on their Facebook page, quite an interesting read about our friends, Yodel:

 [h=6]"Next Day Delivery: An Update

	We have recently been receiving a concerning number of emails and phone calls from our valued customers who have been upset about the Next Day service they’ve received from us.

	After further investigations it became apparent the service levels of our courier Yodel had been dropping to unacceptable levels over the past few weeks.

	We are extremely frustrated that our carrier’s inability to operate at sufficient standards has left our reputation tarnished with some customers.

	Unfortunately, we’re not in control of our parcels once they leave our warehouse and we put the trust in our partners to carry our brand to your door. We know that the problems our carriers experience in getting your order to you is most likely of little interest and rightly so. A delivery with a guaranteed delivery date should attempt to be delivered on time without exception.

	Therefore, with effect immediately we shall be directing all our Next Day deliveries via a different courier. "[/h]


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 5, 2012)

It is now nearly noon and no post has come yet, so I will now go to Guildford and at least pick up my back ups and check out the lip products. What's the betting the Debenhams order will arrive 5 minutes after I've left?


----------



## charlotte366 (Jul 5, 2012)

You are nearly enabling me to buy something from HC, having to be very strong!

  	Wore The revlon kissable balm in Romantic yesterday and again today, its not a true red more like a warm coral, it leans both pink and orange at the same time.

  	The stain lasts well, prob a good 4-5 hours on me and the balmy feel lasts about 2 hours, not drying either, me likes so far, will have to test another shade tomorrow.

  	In the mean time I don't want to see any MSf or blush pictures, they will enable me!


----------



## sar555 (Jul 5, 2012)

Thank you for your replies, I feel better knowing they will be well packaged. I've ordered 5 mineralize products and I can't wait for them to arrive. I just got back from the mac counter and no sign of any delivery yet. I picked up universal appeal and earthshine at the counter. Earthshine is really flattering on pale skin (I think I'm about nw10/nw15) I asked the MA to try it on me first as I was unsure what it would look like and it looks lovely, like a natural glowy tan.


----------



## Sweetoothj (Jul 5, 2012)

Good Afternoon!!

  	Just got back from a lunctime dash to Selfridges, thankfully it wasnt crazy at the MAC counter and everything I wanted was in stock! I may 'pass' by the counter at HoF in the City as its conveniently located on my way home hehe!!

  	Also went to the Chanel counter in Selfridges and found out the following.  Those beautiful illusions d'ombre eyeshadows that Anitacska recently got, the gold (apparently limited edition) will be there from 13th July and possibly one of the blues (there are 2 and apparently there is a delay on one of them). The pink one is supposedly permanent and so is one of the blues.

  	The autumn collection (Les Essentials de Chanel) will be available at Selfridges from 24th August.

  	Enjoy the rest of the day xx


----------



## Sweetoothj (Jul 5, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Therefore, with effect immediately we shall be directing all our Next Day deliveries via a different courier. "


  	That statement has filled me with joy!! Hopefully more companies will take a similar stance, I absolutely loath Yodel....its quite simply a mockery of a company!!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 5, 2012)

Hi Justine, thanks for this! I really want the lighter blue Illusion D'Ombre, I'll have to inquire about it next week. Thought you might like the bit about Yodel, lol!



Sweetoothj said:


> Good Afternoon!!
> 
> Just got back from a lunctime dash to Selfridges, thankfully it wasnt crazy at the MAC counter and everything I wanted was in stock! I may 'pass' by the counter at HoF in the City as its conveniently located on my way home hehe!!
> 
> ...


  	Well I went to Guildford and picked up the MSF back ups despite my Debenhams delivery not arriving today. It was really quiet at the HoF counter and so I got one of the MUA's full attention and she kindly let me choose the MSFs I wanted. I wanted a really purple Star Wonder and mine has a good chunk of purple in it, and a light Earthshine which I also got. The swirls were really quite consistent actually, it was hard to pick. Also they had LOADS of each colour, probably 12-15 each if not more.

  	I looked at the lipsticks and creemsheen glasses, but decided to skip. Fire Sign is a lot sheerer than I expected and while Venus was pretty, it's not a unique colour. Meteorite and Astral were also very pretty, but I really have so many glosses, I don't need them. I also decided against back uping some of the eyeshadows before I know what I have coming from Debenhams, I think those will be the last to sell out. The blushes are very pretty too, but I also have one of each coming, so I'm good.

  	I popped into Superdrug and Boots to check out some stuff and bought the new Sleek palette, 3 2True nail polishes, oh and I bought Deborah Lippman Mermaid's Dream nail polish in HoF. I saw the Revlon lipstains, but didn't get any because Boots didn't have them and also I didn't actually like the menthol smell, it's like toothpaste.


----------



## PeachTwist (Jul 5, 2012)

Debenhams 10% off "secret code" - CJ92

  	EDIT: For some reason I can't get the code to work. :/


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 5, 2012)

Probably not valid on beauty.  The other code I had wasn't either.



PeachTwist said:


> Debenhams 10% off "secret code" - CJ92
> 
> EDIT: For some reason I can't get the code to work. :/


----------



## duku (Jul 5, 2012)

When did HC come out in Pro stores?


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 5, 2012)

Yodel has just delivered my Debenhams parcel! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Of course now dh is home, but I'll sneak a peak while he's doing bath tonight or after he's gone to bed. 

  	EDIT: I've had a sneak peak and everything is so pretty! I'll be doing major photographing and swatching for the blog tomorrow. Can't wait!


----------



## shaista1985 (Jul 5, 2012)

i still cant get my hands on the sleek new collection  

  	nyx uk...wohoo thanks for tht xx


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 6, 2012)

I hope that debenhams delivery my goodies today  I am looking forward to getting them  I am also happy to hear that we will be getting the new chanel shadows very soon too! The gold and the pinky one will be mine! I have yet to see the blue though  Perhaps next month i shall be spending more on chanel than anything else!

  	i also bought myself the spiderman opi mini nail polish set. not only am i a huge spiderman fan but the colours are so pretty! i'm wearing the number one nemisis shade right now and it's so pretty!


----------



## rockin (Jul 6, 2012)

My postie has just been, and no Debenhams parcel for me   All I got was my Dyson replacement hose and an invite to the Young Carers It's A Knockout competition.  I phoned Debenhams to check whether it was coming by courier or Royal Mail, and it's with Royal Mail, so I won't have my goodies until at least tomorrow


----------



## Sweetoothj (Jul 6, 2012)

LMD84 said:


> I hope that debenhams delivery my goodies today  I am looking forward to getting them  I am also happy to hear that we will be getting the new chanel shadows very soon too! The gold and the pinky one will be mine! I have yet to see the blue though  *Perhaps next month i shall be spending more on chanel than anything else*!
> 
> i also bought myself the spiderman opi mini nail polish set. not only am i a huge spiderman fan but the colours are so pretty! i'm wearing the number one nemisis shade right now and it's so pretty!


  	I think you will judging by what I've seen on the blogs  

  	That spiderman set sounds pretty cool, I might just check that out!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 6, 2012)

Aaw, bummer.  I have finally got around to taking pictures of my haul, I've put them up in the HC thread.

  	Just got some indie nail polishes in the post today, mostly holographic ones, they're so pretty! Can't wait to try them out. I've been on a nail polish high lately, bought so many.



rockin said:


> My postie has just been, and no Debenhams parcel for me   All I got was my Dyson replacement hose and an invite to the Young Carers It's A Knockout competition.  I phoned Debenhams to check whether it was coming by courier or Royal Mail, and it's with Royal Mail, so I won't have my goodies until at least tomorrow


----------



## gracie90 (Jul 6, 2012)

Quote:
  	 		Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
 		 			i also bought myself the spiderman opi mini nail polish set. not only am i a huge spiderman fan but the colours are so pretty! i'm wearing the number one nemisis shade right now and it's so pretty!


  	Where did you get them from? I am a massive Marvel nerd


----------



## rockin (Jul 6, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Aaw, bummer.  I have finally got around to taking pictures of my haul, I've put them up in the HC thread.
> 
> Just got some indie nail polishes in the post today, mostly holographic ones, they're so pretty! Can't wait to try them out. I've been on a nail polish high lately, bought so many.


  	I'm waiting for some holographic indie nail polishes, too.

  	I popped into Superdrug and got the '2012' collection today.  I got the last palette and the last blush, and there were just a couple of Pout Polishes left.  When I got home, I discovered that the blush was badly smashed    I like the colour though - it looks quite bronzy on initial application (got it all over my fingers as I opened it), but once blended in it looks a little rosy brown.  I'll just have to hope they have another one in the drawer when I take it back, but I doubt they will.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 7, 2012)

Has anyone else received their Mac goodies yet?

  	Another lot of gorgeous multichrome nail polishes has arrived today. I've discovered this shop called Llarowe and she has brands I've never heard of and so many gorgeous polishes! 

  	Oh and just got a cheque for £500 in the post today, one of our Premium Bonds was selected! Woohoo! Now I don't feel too bad about blowing best part of £500 on Heavenly Creature, lol!


----------



## 27dots (Jul 7, 2012)

Is there anywhere you can buy Lorac from the UK? Tia


----------



## rockin (Jul 7, 2012)

Congratulations on the Premium Bonds win, Anita   My Dad won £25 a couple of weeks ago - not bad considering he's had his Premium Bonds for about 40 years and not won a thing from them before lol.  I've never won anything either.  Like Dad said, though, at least it proves that his numbers are still in the draw.

  	My Debenhams order arrived today, along with 3 holographic nail polishes I bought on Etsy.  My parents have been here all day, though (they've only just left) so I've not been able to play.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 7, 2012)

Oh I've been quite lucky with this, once won £100 and I think twice £50 or so. We have quite a bit invested in it, now I'm thinking maybe we should put more in since you hardly get any interest on savings anyway. 

  	Who did you buy the holo polishes from? I saw one on Lipglossiping a while ago and ordered it together with another 3 from Darling Diva Polish. 

  	I've been dying to play with my HC stuff, but I've been so busy and now of course the family's home, so can't really do it. I am wearing Star Wonder today though as blush, it's pretty, but a bit metallic. Reminds me of Love Rock mineralize blush duo.



rockin said:


> Congratulations on the Premium Bonds win, Anita   My Dad won £25 a couple of weeks ago - not bad considering he's had his Premium Bonds for about 40 years and not won a thing from them before lol.  I've never won anything either.  Like Dad said, though, at least it proves that his numbers are still in the draw.
> 
> My Debenhams order arrived today, along with 3 holographic nail polishes I bought on Etsy.  My parents have been here all day, though (they've only just left) so I've not been able to play.


----------



## rockin (Jul 7, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Oh I've been quite lucky with this, once won £100 and I think twice £50 or so. We have quite a bit invested in it, now I'm thinking maybe we should put more in since you hardly get any interest on savings anyway.
> 
> Who did you buy the holo polishes from? I saw one on Lipglossiping a while ago and ordered it together with another 3 from Darling Diva Polish.
> 
> I've been dying to play with my HC stuff, but I've been so busy and now of course the family's home, so can't really do it. I am wearing Star Wonder today though as blush, it's pretty, but a bit metallic. Reminds me of Love Rock mineralize blush duo.


  	Yes, it was Darling Diva I ordered my 3 polishes from


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 8, 2012)

Which ones did you get? I got Space Beetle, Angel Annie, Dangerous Driver and Oh No She Didn't. ONSD doesn't look very holo to me in the bottle, hope it'll work better on the nails. She was also VERY slow to post them, I placed my order on the 19th June and only just received them 3 days ago.



rockin said:


> Yes, it was Darling Diva I ordered my 3 polishes from


----------



## rockin (Jul 8, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Which ones did you get? I got Space Beetle, Angel Annie, Dangerous Driver and Oh No She Didn't. ONSD doesn't look very holo to me in the bottle, hope it'll work better on the nails. She was also VERY slow to post them, I placed my order on the 19th June and only just received them 3 days ago.


  	I got Space Beetle, DivaLicious and Dreamy.  I haven't tried them out yet, though.  I ordered mine on the 18th June.

  	I've just been into town with my daughter, as she needed a t-shirt to decorate for school sports day.  I popped into Superdrug about the broken Sleek blush, and she pulled the last one out of the drawer for me. Unfortunately that was a little broken, too, so I got a refund.  Then I went to the other Superdrug and managed to get their last one.  Neither branch had any of the palettes left, and only one Pout Polish.


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jul 9, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> EDIT: I've had a sneak peak and everything is so pretty! I'll be doing major photographing and swatching for the blog tomorrow. Can't wait!


	Yodel have JUST delivered my HC from Debenhams   - ordered on the morning of release!  I also can't open mine, as dh is working from home today, so even considering taking parcel out on school run and going early to have a good look through in the privacy of the car


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 9, 2012)

toobusytostitch said:


> Yodel have JUST delivered my HC from Debenhams   - ordered on the morning of release!  I also can't open mine, as dh is working from home today, so even considering taking parcel out on school run and going early to have a good look through in the privacy of the car :haha:


  Hahaha, that is totally something I would do. Or lock myself in the bathroom with my goodies.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 10, 2012)

Just been to Sainsbury's and noticed that there are 5 magazines with freebies this month! I bought a Cosmopolitan that has free Missguided nail polish (bought one with a shimmery yellow nail polish), and a Glamour that has 4 kinds of balance Me. products (I got the pure skin face wash). There was also Elle, Marie Claire and something else I can't remember, with Avon mascara, Ren skincare and St Tropez lotion or something. Worth a look if you're interested in any of them.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 11, 2012)

well i have been enjoying my goodies this month! fire sign lipstick from HC is so pretty and although some might find it a bit too much for the summer i am still rocking it most days at the moment  a very pretty berry / brownish red  i am still trying to curb my spending on cosmetics though so this month i only spent about £75 on mac. so i think that is pretty good going  my makeup cabinet is now actually filled so i either need to have a clear out or buy more storage!!

  	i hope everybody is doing ok. on a more personal note i am doing much better now and feel happier. i had my hair done yesterday which made me feel good (a good cut and highlights looks so much fresher!) I just need to buy a couple of new clothes because i have gotten to the stage where all my old clothes fall off and make me look like a blob because there is no shape to them.


----------



## rockin (Jul 11, 2012)

Fire Sign's not at all dark/bright or too much on me, in fact it's very wearable indeed even for daytime and looks pinky red on me.  I love that you have a cabinet where you can have everything on display.  My makeup is all in boxes, out of sight like a guilty secret if my parents have cause to go upstairs in my house (such as trying to wake my son up, or helping me get things in or out of the loft).

  	I'm happy that you're feeling better.  I never have my hair 'done' but I do know how it can give people a 'lift' and a bit of confidence.  Enjoy clothes shopping - being able to buy smaller sizes is sure to boost your confidence, too.


  	I've tried on my indie polishes from Darling Diva, and they're beautiful.  I particularly like DivaLicious, which is a very pretty purple with multi-colour sparkles.  I like that these twinkle so much, yet they're so much easier to remove than glitter polishes (well, I couldn't very well walk around with just 3 fingers painted, and each a different colour, so I had to take them off again lol)


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi Lou, glad to see you've made it.  Your hair does indeed look lovely, that picture you put up on FB is really pretty. Glad things are much better at your end. Shopping for smaller clothes is so much fun, after I had my eldest I slimmed down to a size 10 and had so much fun buying new clothes. Sadly none of those have fitted since I had my second daughter.  But I'm feeling more inspired now to restart running and slim down a bit, I hate being fat.  I didn't buy any lipsticks or glosses from HC, none of them seemed special enough, plus I spent soooo much on the mineralize stuff anyway. Also been buying loads of nail polishes, I really need to stop, so I won't even look at DivaLicious. But yes, the indie polishes I've bought are all so pretty.   Do we know when By Request is being released here? I hope it's not August as we'll be away first week of Aug and I don't know if I'l be able to get online.


----------



## gracie90 (Jul 11, 2012)

Quote:


Anitacska said:


> Do we know when By Request is being released here? I hope it's not August as we'll be away first week of Aug and I don't know if I'l be able to get online.


  	I was wondering this too! I'm on holiday in France for the first 2 weeks of August, and I'm not sure how to go about online ordering since you need to be able to sign for your stuff....


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 11, 2012)

Can you maybe ask someone to have it sent to their address? I'm more worried about not being able to order it while we're away and missing out. September would suit me so much better. Btw, we'll be in France too, whereabouts are you going to? We're going to Brittany. 



gracie90 said:


> Quote:
> I was wondering this too! I'm on holiday in France for the first 2 weeks of August, and I'm not sure how to go about online ordering since you need to be able to sign for your stuff....


----------



## gracie90 (Jul 11, 2012)

Quote:
  	 		Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 


		 			Can you maybe ask someone to have it sent to their address? I'm more worried about not being able to order it while we're away and missing out. September would suit me so much better. Btw, we'll be in France too, whereabouts are you going to? We're going to Brittany. 


  	I think I'll try and send it to my auntie maybe! I'm going to Clere Sur Layon, it's sort of near Saumur  So excited for the summer, I'm still in uni at the moment.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  	What are you planning to get from By Request??


----------



## banana1234 (Jul 11, 2012)

evryone enjoying their stuff from HC? i havent bought anything

  	what are we expecting next month?

  	been mia atm, just been so busy at work, hope everyone's okay!


----------



## PeachTwist (Jul 11, 2012)

RE: By Request - I'd be surprised if we got it in August.  Don't we usually get everything a month later than the US?  I'd also prefer it to be September but if not, I'd like advance warning lol.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 12, 2012)

PeachTwist said:


> RE: By Request - I'd be surprised if we got it in August.  Don't we usually get everything a month later than the US?  I'd also prefer it to be September but if not, I'd like advance warning lol.


  Not everything. Some we get at the same time, some even before the US. I might do a chat with Mac and see what they say.


----------



## rockin (Jul 12, 2012)

Chanel's Vision and Abstraction are up on the HoF website


----------



## gracie90 (Jul 12, 2012)

Did a MAC chat about By Request and it wasn't very illuminating...

  	Sarah: Hi Gracie
	Sarah: How may I help you today?
	Gracie: Hi Sarah! I was wondering if you could please tell me when the By Request collection is coming out in the UK? Thank you!
	Sarah: I will just have a look
	Gracie: Thanks!
	Sarah: Let me check with my colleague as can not find it in my training book
	Gracie: Okay 
	Sarah: Its coming out in the Fall
	Gracie: Do you know which month? I know it was due to be in August in the US
	Sarah: We are normally a month behind the US
	Sarah: Sorry Do not know exact date as did not go over that collection in training
	Sarah: Do you receive emails from M.A.C?
	Gracie: That's ok! Thanks for your help
	Gracie: And yes I do!
	Sarah: Is there anything else I may assist you with today?
	Gracie: Oh, are there any new MAC collections coming out in August that you know of?
	Sarah: Yes
	Sarah: Should be ELECTRIC COOL EYE SHADOW
	Sarah: M.A.C NAIL LACQUERS
	Sarah: MAC ILLUSTRATED
	Sarah: Just those Collections
	Gracie: Ok, thank you so much for your time! Have a great evening


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks Gracie!  On the By Request thread MACerette said we're only getting it in October apparently. Is Illustrated the Nordstorm collection with the lip bags, etc? I think I'll pass. Not sure about the Electric Cool shadows, will need to see swatches and reviews first. August may be a cheap month for me, Mac-wise anyway.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 13, 2012)

PeachTwist said:


> RE: By Request - I'd be surprised if we got it in August.  Don't we usually get everything a month later than the US?  I'd also prefer it to be September but if not, I'd like advance warning lol.


  	I think By request is either september or october for us guys. I am part hoping october so i can spend my birthday money on it! 

  	I hope everyone is well and all set for a good weekend. The weather here the past two days was great but now it is raining again and just generally pretty crappy  boo! Plus I have an ear infection so need to go to the doctor after work - one thing after the other isn't it?


----------



## Sweetoothj (Jul 13, 2012)

Afternoon!

  	Just got back from the Chanel counter at Selfridges, only 3 of the 4 illusion d'ombres came in.  The light blue wasnt sent, initially is was delayed but now they dont think they are getting it :-/


  	ETA: Called the Chanel boutique at Bond St and they said the launch day for 'Destination' (the light blue) is 16th July, and they should be receiving delivery. She also assumed that Selfridges would get a delivery. Rang Harrods......I spoke to a SA that was a little slow on the uptake and insisted I was talking about nail polish....I'll call back later and post.


----------



## gracie90 (Jul 13, 2012)

UK ladies, all the S3C3 l/s other than Innocence Beware are back in stock on the Debenhams website!
http://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs..._10001_123443065199_-1?breadcrumb=Home~Beauty


----------



## gracie90 (Jul 13, 2012)

Debenhams have actually restocked a ton of MAC stuff from the past year, including some of the Semi Precious MES, MBs and MSFs!
  	So if you missed out on anything then I suggest having a look-see


----------



## rockin (Jul 13, 2012)

Loving the eyeshadow palette in this collection http://www.chicprofile.com/2012/06/estee-lauder-violet-underground-fall-2012-collection-official-info-photos-prices.html

  	Also there are to be more Cyber Metallics and some 'Vivid Shine' eyeshadows http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2012/07/estee-lauder-pure-color-vivid-shine-new.html


----------



## PeachTwist (Jul 14, 2012)

gracie90 said:


> UK ladies, all the S3C3 l/s other than Innocence Beware are back in stock on the Debenhams website!
> http://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs..._10001_123443065199_-1?breadcrumb=Home~Beauty


  	Thank you!  Quick Sizzle will be mine!  I'll see what else they have that I may want.


----------



## PeachTwist (Jul 14, 2012)

Does anyone know if a package is caught up at customs how long it takes?

  	I did a swap with a girl here and I'm a little bit worried now.

  	The last message I got from her was on the 27th of June and she said she'd be sending it within the next 48hrs.  That means it's roughly been two weeks.

  	I've tried messaging her twice now to see if she's received my package and to confirm which date she sent it out and I've had no reply - but I've checked her profile and she's been online.

  	I'm hoping it's a case of customs has it and that's why I haven't gotten it yet - otherwise I'm fearful I may have been swaplifted, as horrible as that sounds to accuse.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 14, 2012)

PeachTwist said:


> Does anyone know if a package is caught up at customs how long it takes?  I did a swap with a girl here and I'm a little bit worried now.  The last message I got from her was on the 27th of June and she said she'd be sending it within the next 48hrs.  That means it's roughly been two weeks.  I've tried messaging her twice now to see if she's received my package and to confirm which date she sent it out and I've had no reply - but I've checked her profile and she's been online.  I'm hoping it's a case of customs has it and that's why I haven't gotten it yet - otherwise I'm fearful I may have been swaplifted, as horrible as that sounds to accuse.


  I wouldn't worry yet, I only just received something I bought on eBay at the end of June. It can easily take over 2 weeks for packages to arrive from the US.


----------



## PeachTwist (Jul 14, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> I wouldn't worry yet, I only just received something I bought on eBay at the end of June. It can easily take over 2 weeks for packages to arrive from the US.


  	Thanks.  I've been really worried.  I guess it would help if she would get in touch with me but she hasn't replied to two of my messages.  I'll try to keep positive though.


----------



## rockin (Jul 14, 2012)

MUA are adding lipliners to their range of £1 cosmetics at Superdrug.  They even come complete with pencil sharpener!

  	http://instagram.com/p/NEla1ms5PR/


----------



## PeachTwist (Jul 14, 2012)

Well she finally replied and said her Dad sent it off for her.

  	My concern now though is that she said he accidentally put the value at $180.  Which it most certainly isn't... meaning I'm guaranteed customs charges.  How much, I don't know.. I'm not happy, but at the same time it isn't her fault - she had no idea about customs.  Anyone know roughly how much I'll be paying?


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 15, 2012)

PeachTwist said:


> Well she finally replied and said her Dad sent it off for her.  My concern now though is that she said he accidentally put the value at $180.  Which it most certainly isn't... meaning I'm guaranteed customs charges.  How much, I don't know.. I'm not happy, but at the same time it isn't her fault - she had no idea about customs.  Anyone know roughly how much I'll be paying?


  Whoa! That is awful! How could she have "accidentally" put such high value on it??  If customs notice, you will be charged 20% of the value which is $36, roughly £27 plus the Post Office charges an £8 fee on top.  I hope your package slips through and you don't get charged. Going forward, always ask your swap partner to mark the package as gift and with a value under $20, so you don't get charged. If you do get charged, you could always try contacting customs and explaining that it's a mistake and giving them the actual value if you can prove it. Might work. Do you know the actual value?


----------



## PeachTwist (Jul 15, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Whoa! That is awful! How could she have "accidentally" put such high value on it??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	She said it was her Dad who put the value on it because she was sick so he went to the post office for her to mail it.  I can't believe the price of that fee if they notice.  I'm hoping they open the package and realise it has the wrong value on it - because I can't afford that much money to receive a package. 

  	Yeah I'm always going to make sure of it from now on - I can't believe this.  The value should be around £35 as that's what we agreed between us to spend on the other.  I suppose the issue is not knowing what is in there so I can't tell them what everything is worth until I can actually see everything.  I'm so worried right now.


----------



## Alisha1 (Jul 15, 2012)

PeachTwist said:


> Well she finally replied and said her Dad sent it off for her.
> 
> My concern now though is that she said he accidentally put the value at $180.  Which it most certainly isn't... meaning I'm guaranteed customs charges.  How much, I don't know.. I'm not happy, but at the same time it isn't her fault - she had no idea about customs.  Anyone know roughly how much I'll be paying?


  	The last time I did a CP from America customs where sitting on my parcel for a good week and charged me about £30 for it!! Can't remember the exact value of the box but it was definitely $150+
  	Hope you don't get charged that much! Really puts you off ordering from the US!

  	That was the last time I actually purchased any makeup! I've been buying shoes instead


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 15, 2012)

Some of the new Mac nail polishes are up on the House of Fraser website, but only 6 of them. Maybe it's the ones that are already available and will be repromoted next month?


----------



## PeachTwist (Jul 15, 2012)

Alisha1 said:


> The last time I did a CP from America customs where sitting on my parcel for a good week and charged me about £30 for it!! Can't remember the exact value of the box but it was definitely $150+
> Hope you don't get charged that much! Really puts you off ordering from the US!
> 
> That was the last time I actually purchased any makeup! I've been buying shoes instead


  	That's nuts!  It's not even worth that much!  The value we agreed upon was £35, which was roughly about $50USD at the time.  I think I'll refrain from doing swaps from now on, or at least make 100% sure they know to mark the value low.

  	Oooh shoes! I need to get a heel on one of my boots fixed actually, thanks for reminding me.   Lol!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 15, 2012)

You should ask her to pay for some of it since it's her stupid fault. I would be fuming if this had happened to me. I have been stung by customs on a few occasions, but those were eBay purchases, however, now I ask every time and unless it's really worth it even with the 20% + £8 on top, I won't buy from the US.



PeachTwist said:


> That's nuts!  It's not even worth that much!  The value we agreed upon was £35, which was roughly about $50USD at the time.  I think I'll refrain from doing swaps from now on, or at least make 100% sure they know to mark the value low.
> 
> Oooh shoes! I need to get a heel on one of my boots fixed actually, thanks for reminding me.   Lol!


----------



## PeachTwist (Jul 15, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> You should ask her to pay for some of it since it's her stupid fault. I would be fuming if this had happened to me. I have been stung by customs on a few occasions, but those were eBay purchases, however, now I ask every time and unless it's really worth it even with the 20% + £8 on top, I won't buy from the US.


  	I'm going to see if they charge me first -- if they do though I think I'll request she at least pays for half if I can't get it refunded by explaining it was valued incorrectly.  I'm almost tempted to just refuse the package but the problem is I'm then out the £35 worth of products I sent to her, the £10 shipping it cost to send to her and on top of that not even getting anything in return.  I am fuming to be honest with you -- I just can't believe it.  I won't do a swap again.  I have a girl from Aus whom I bought from but she's lived in London and has already stated she'll mark the value low for me to avoid customs as she knows they're a b*tch to deal with.  The more I think about it, the more annoyed I get.  Blah.


----------



## rockin (Jul 16, 2012)

Swatches of the new MUA lipliners http://muacosmetics.blogspot.co.uk/2012/07/muas-new-lip-liners-giveaway.html


----------



## Alisha1 (Jul 16, 2012)

PeachTwist said:


> I'm going to see if they charge me first -- if they do though I think I'll request she at least pays for half if I can't get it refunded by explaining it was valued incorrectly.  I'm almost tempted to just refuse the package but the problem is I'm then out the £35 worth of products I sent to her, the £10 shipping it cost to send to her and on top of that not even getting anything in return.  I am fuming to be honest with you -- I just can't believe it.  I won't do a swap again.  I have a girl from Aus whom I bought from but she's lived in London and has already stated she'll mark the value low for me to avoid customs as she knows they're a b*tch to deal with.  The more I think about it, the more annoyed I get.  Blah.


  	It is incredible how frustrating customs can be! It has kinda put me off ordering from the US for a while though the Chanel Nordstrom collection is tempting me and we never get it here :/


----------



## rockin (Jul 17, 2012)

I finally went to TKMaxx today.  They didn't have a lot of makeup, and most of what they did have had been opened.  For the first time ever, I saw some Physicians Formula eyeshadow - just 2 palettes, though, one of which had no box.  They had some Stila items, bagged up in 3s, but all had darker skin products in that are no good to me.  I managed to stop myself buying nail polish, although they did have some very beautiful Rimmel 10h stuff.  I bought an e.l.f. "Ultimate Look" set (mascara, eyeshadow brush, eyeliner, false eyelashes with glue, pencil sharpener, 2 eyeshadow applicators and 3 eyeshadows) for £5.99, and a Lauren Luke "My Fierce Violets" set for just £7.99.  My son got a remote control car for £5, so he was happy lol


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 17, 2012)

I went yesterday, but unlike you I couldn't stop myself buying nail polish. I picked up a 4 piece Nails Inc set all glitter polishes (in 3 shades of purple and a holographic gold). I did have to do a bit of rearranging (oops) to get everything I wanted in one set. Naughty me, lol. 



rockin said:


> I finally went to TKMaxx today.  They didn't have a lot of makeup, and most of what they did have had been opened.  For the first time ever, I saw some Physicians Formula eyeshadow - just 2 palettes, though, one of which had no box.  They had some Stila items, bagged up in 3s, but all had darker skin products in that are no good to me.  I managed to stop myself buying nail polish, although they did have some very beautiful Rimmel 10h stuff.  I bought an e.l.f. "Ultimate Look" set (mascara, eyeshadow brush, eyeliner, false eyelashes with glue, pencil sharpener, 2 eyeshadow applicators and 3 eyeshadows) for £5.99, and a Lauren Luke "My Fierce Violets" set for just £7.99.  My son got a remote control car for £5, so he was happy lol


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 17, 2012)

Any news yet on the package?



PeachTwist said:


> I'm going to see if they charge me first -- if they do though I think I'll request she at least pays for half if I can't get it refunded by explaining it was valued incorrectly.  I'm almost tempted to just refuse the package but the problem is I'm then out the £35 worth of products I sent to her, the £10 shipping it cost to send to her and on top of that not even getting anything in return.  I am fuming to be honest with you -- I just can't believe it.  I won't do a swap again.  I have a girl from Aus whom I bought from but she's lived in London and has already stated she'll mark the value low for me to avoid customs as she knows they're a b*tch to deal with.  The more I think about it, the more annoyed I get.  Blah.


----------



## gracie90 (Jul 17, 2012)

Quote:


Anitacska said:


> I went yesterday, but unlike you I couldn't stop myself buying nail polish. I picked up a 4 piece Nails Inc set all glitter polishes (in 3 shades of purple and a holographic gold). I did have to do *a bit of rearranging (oops) to get everything I wanted in one set.* Naughty me, lol.


  	I've done that before with OPI nail polishes in TK Maxx


----------



## PeachTwist (Jul 17, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> I went yesterday, but unlike you I couldn't stop myself buying nail polish. I picked up a 4 piece Nails Inc set all glitter polishes (in 3 shades of purple and a holographic gold). *I did have to do a bit of rearranging (oops) to get everything I wanted in one set.* Naughty me, lol.


  	I've done that on a few occasions with Essie polishes in TK Maxx


----------



## PeachTwist (Jul 17, 2012)

Still no sign of my package from the US or a customs slip.  Sigh.


----------



## rockin (Jul 18, 2012)

I got to see Chanel's Vision and Abstraction in person today, in HoF, and swatch them on my hand.  Abstraction looks a kind of salmon pink with gold sparkle, while Vision is a beautiful gold.  The SA was wearing Vision, and it looked lovely on her.  I had no intention of buying there and then, so told her I was looking at them so I could tell someone which one I wanted for my birthday (which is on Monday) lol.  I'm actually planning on buying one of them with my Boots points, since in reality nobody will buy me makeup for my birthday as they think I have too much already.  She informed me that both are permanent, which is always good to know as it means I could get the other one when I get my next lot of HoF vouchers.  She also told me the Autumn collection will be out in a couple of weeks.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 20, 2012)

rockin said:


> I got to see Chanel's Vision and Abstraction in person today, in HoF, and swatch them on my hand.  Abstraction looks a kind of salmon pink with gold sparkle, while Vision is a beautiful gold.  The SA was wearing Vision, and it looked lovely on her.  I had no intention of buying there and then, so told her I was looking at them so I could tell someone which one I wanted for my birthday (which is on Monday) lol.  I'm actually planning on buying one of them with my Boots points, since in reality nobody will buy me makeup for my birthday as they think I have too much already.  She informed me that both are permanent, which is always good to know as it means I could get the other one when I get my next lot of HoF vouchers.  She also told me the Autumn collection will be out in a couple of weeks.


  	i still havent managed to pick these up and to be honest i think i will have to wait until payday! i have spent so much this month on things for myself that i'd feel guilty if i bought anything else. the gold looks amazing but i will get the pink one too because i think it looks like it will look ok on me - usually i am funny with pink shades because they don't look right on me.


----------



## PeachTwist (Jul 22, 2012)

Well I got a customs slip in the mail on Saturday.

  	I'm thinking it's from the US.. I bought some stuff on here from a girl in Aus but there's no way that's arrived this quickly.

  	Charge is £17 -- not happy but suppose it's at least cheaper than was expecting.  I'm going to let her know that I'm definitely having to pay for it though.  Typically it's at the main post office which makes it difficult for me to get to.  I'll have to wait till Tuesday to pick it up after I've been at college.


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jul 23, 2012)

PeachTwist said:


> Well I got a customs slip in the mail on Saturday.
> 
> I'm thinking it's from the US.. I bought some stuff on here from a girl in Aus but there's no way that's arrived this quickly.
> 
> Charge is £17 -- not happy but suppose it's at least cheaper than was expecting.  I'm going to let her know that I'm definitely having to pay for it though.  Typically it's at the main post office which makes it difficult for me to get to.  I'll have to wait till Tuesday to pick it up after I've been at college.


	Oh that's such a shame - I hate it when that happens - and as you say, they always take it to somewhere difficult to get it from - so not only do you have to pay, you have the inconvenience of going to get it 

  	I left something (not makeup) until the last minute, now it's been sent back, as I've been looking after my fourteen year old, who's been seriously ill - had an appendix go very seriously wrong.  he was in hospital for two days with a burst appendix before they removed it.  After nearly three hours in the operating theatre they said he was lucky to have made it.  Now ten days later he is sitting in a&e with my husband as his drain wound seems to be infected.  I've actually gone three plus weeks without wearing any makeup most days as I've been living out of the hospital, and I actually couldn't be bothered.

  	Getting interested in the new Guerlain/Estee Lauder collections approaching though, so my addiction's not totally cured!


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jul 23, 2012)

rockin said:


> I got to see Chanel's Vision and Abstraction in person today, in HoF, and swatch them on my hand.  Abstraction looks a kind of salmon pink with gold sparkle, while Vision is a beautiful gold.  The SA was wearing Vision, and it looked lovely on her.  I had no intention of buying there and then, so told her I was looking at them so I could tell someone which one I wanted for my birthday (which is on Monday) lol.  I'm actually planning on buying one of them with my Boots points, since in reality nobody will buy me makeup for my birthday as they think I have too much already.  She informed me that both are permanent, which is always good to know as it means I could get the other one when I get my next lot of HoF vouchers.  She also told me the Autumn collection will be out in a couple of weeks.


	Happy Birthday - I hope you got some nice things, even if no makeup!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh no, poor you and your son. Hope he recovers quickly.

  	And yay to the upcoming Guerlain and Estee Lauder collections (and Chanel). 



toobusytostitch said:


> Happy Birthday - I hope you got some nice things, even if no makeup!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 23, 2012)

Did you hear about the Gosh holo nail polish coming back? Went to Superdrug today, but it wasn't out yet. Apparently it's gonna be permanent this time. Hope I can finally buy it without having to fork out £25 on eBay. It's called One Night Only due to it's laughable staying power. But still, I need to try it.


----------



## rockin (Jul 24, 2012)

toobusytostitch said:


> Happy Birthday - I hope you got some nice things, even if no makeup!


  	Thank you   My parents took us out for a meal yesterday.  They also gave me £25 and Mum was trying to persuade me to buy a skirt with it.  My sister sent me a 4GB USB memory stick.

  	Sorry to hear about your son.  I hope he is on the road to recovery and will be home with you soon.


----------



## PeachTwist (Jul 24, 2012)

toobusytostitch said:


> Oh that's such a shame - I hate it when that happens - and as you say, they always take it to somewhere difficult to get it from - so not only do you have to pay, you have the inconvenience of going to get it
> I left something (not makeup) until the last minute, now it's been sent back, as I've been looking after my fourteen year old, who's been seriously ill - had an appendix go very seriously wrong.  he was in hospital for two days with a burst appendix before they removed it.  After nearly three hours in the operating theatre they said he was lucky to have made it.  Now ten days later he is sitting in a&e with my husband as his drain wound seems to be infected.  I've actually gone three plus weeks without wearing any makeup most days as I've been living out of the hospital, and I actually couldn't be bothered.
> 
> Getting interested in the new Guerlain/Estee Lauder collections approaching though, so my addiction's not totally cured!


  	I do too - I'm not happy.  I was going to go collect it today but I've been unwell so will have to do it tomorrow.  It'll take 2 buses to get there and 2 home - I'm not happy to say the least.

  	I really hope your son is recovering okay!  Thinking of him and hoping for a well and speedy recovery - though I can totally understand why make-up isn't on your priority list at the moment.


----------



## PeachTwist (Jul 24, 2012)

Happy Belated Birthday Rockin!


----------



## Eleentje (Jul 24, 2012)

Happy belated birthday from me as well, Dawn!
  	I've been staying away from Specktra, as I'm trying to save up for driving lessons I'm hoping to take in the autumn.
  	I hope your son will get better very soon, Viv!
  	I got a nasty ear infection around the same time you did, Lou. I gave my earphones to a colleague, so he could watch a youtube video on my phone, and the next morning I woke up with pain in my ear. I was so angry that he didn't warn me about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and freaked out, as I've never had any problems with my ears, and out of a sudden I couldn't even hear well. Lesson learnt though...

  	I've been wanting to get me some holo nailpolish for ever, after finding pictures of China Glaze OMG polishes, and didn't realize that there are quite a few that have been released by other brands, which are not as crazy pricey. I need to do some more research, but never seem to find time for it, being not a nail polish person. Which ones are your favourites?  I think I will also be trying the Gosh one, since it's easy to just pick it up from a drugstore.  There is hoping that they've reformulated it to make it a bit more long-lasting.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 25, 2012)

Apparently there's some new China Glaze holo polishes coming out in the spring, someone put up a picture on Facebook. Also there are some new Color Club ones coming out in the autumn too.

  	My personal favourites are the Glitter Gal ones, they are quite reasonably priced. You can buy them from here (UK site): http://sjmwellnails.weebly.com/holographic--sparkles.html I also like the Layla ones as well, they are nicely holographic and come in lots of lovely colours. You can get them from here: http://www.simplyoccasions.net/Layla%20Cosmetics%20Holographic%20polishes.htm There's also some nice Color Club and A-England ones to check out, but they are a more subtle holographic, and there are lots of other brands on this site: http://shop.llarowe.com/main.sc



Eleentje said:


> Happy belated birthday from me as well, Dawn!
> I've been staying away from Specktra, as I'm trying to save up for driving lessons I'm hoping to take in the autumn.
> I hope your son will get better very soon, Viv!
> I got a nasty ear infection around the same time you did, Lou. I gave my earphones to a colleague, so he could watch a youtube video on my phone, and the next morning I woke up with pain in my ear. I was so angry that he didn't warn me about it
> ...


----------



## PeachTwist (Jul 25, 2012)

So I picked up my package.

  	She got me 3 MAC lipsticks.  Ruffian Red, Viva Glam Cyndi and RazzleDazzler amongst other items.  I already have a tube of RazzleDazzler so thought I'd offer it to anyone on here for the price of a regular MAC lipstick + shipping to you and I'll just buy a different colour that I want.  It's BNIB, of course.  Unopened, unswatched.


----------



## Eleentje (Jul 25, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Apparently there's some new China Glaze holo polishes coming out in the spring, someone put up a picture on Facebook. Also there are some new Color Club ones coming out in the autumn too.
> 
> My personal favourites are the Glitter Gal ones, they are quite reasonably priced. You can buy them from here (UK site): http://sjmwellnails.weebly.com/holographic--sparkles.html I also like the Layla ones as well, they are nicely holographic and come in lots of lovely colours. You can get them from here: http://www.simplyoccasions.net/Layla%20Cosmetics%20Holographic%20polishes.htm There's also some nice Color Club and A-England ones to check out, but they are a more subtle holographic, and there are lots of other brands on this site: http://shop.llarowe.com/main.sc


  	Great, thank you! I remember liking the swatches of Layla a lot, so I'll definitely will check it out!  Awesome news on new China Glaze ones as well


----------



## Carriee (Jul 25, 2012)

PeachTwist said:


> So I picked up my package.
> 
> She got me 3 MAC lipsticks.  Ruffian Red, Viva Glam Cyndi and RazzleDazzler amongst other items.  I already have a tube of RazzleDazzler so thought I'd offer it to anyone on here for the price of a regular MAC lipstick + shipping to you and I'll just buy a different colour that I want.  It's BNIB, of course.  Unopened, unswatched.


  	Ooh I wonder where she got VG Cyndi (or maybe it was a backup?). I've gotten to the point of having to dig mine out with a lip brush.


----------



## PeachTwist (Jul 26, 2012)

Carriee said:


> Ooh I wonder where she got VG Cyndi (or maybe it was a backup?). I've gotten to the point of having to dig mine out with a lip brush.


	I think it must have been a backup.  It was definitely BNIB.  I haven't worn it yet but liked it swatched.


----------



## PeachTwist (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm so upset.

  	I was just doing some dusting in the living room and noticed someone had put some wires near my Moms glass ornaments.  I went to pick it up and it knocked her glass ship in a bottle and broke it.  She's had it longer than I've been alive - my Dad bought it for her.  I'm trying to find somewhere to buy her a new one but I can't seem to find one.  The one UK place I found - their shop isn't online and I just e-mailed them to have a reply from o2 saying the e-mail wasn't delivered to their blackberry.  Hopefully it at least arrived in their inbox.


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jul 26, 2012)

PeachTwist said:


> I'm so upset.
> 
> I was just doing some dusting in the living room and noticed someone had put some wires near my Moms glass ornaments.  I went to pick it up and it knocked her glass ship in a bottle and broke it.  She's had it longer than I've been alive - my Dad bought it for her.  I'm trying to find somewhere to buy her a new one but I can't seem to find one.  The one UK place I found - their shop isn't online and I just e-mailed them to have a reply from o2 saying the e-mail wasn't delivered to their blackberry.  Hopefully it at least arrived in their inbox.


	Ah, that's just too bad for you both   How lovely of you to be doing the dusting - can't see any of mine doing that!  I hope you find something soon.


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jul 26, 2012)

Well, my son's doing a bit better - but, typical teenager, he's trying to do too much of course!  At least he's back to being starving hungry 24/7, and is bored with being confined to barracks - both good signs I think   Now he's fast asleep in bed already (21:43).  The other day I took advantage of a little retail therapy - I bought a couple of Shiseido Shimmering Rouge Lipsticks after seeing them on a blog somewhere.  Well, they arrived today and I am in love!  I bought a couple of red-based shades, and they actually suit me!  I wonder if Japanese brands are good for me, as I'm so pale, and the colours don't look so glaring as most reds that I've tried in the past.  I was naughty and spent over £75, and got a free Biba Summer Lips Palette - it's really nice, and has a good brush with it, and I'm thinking it just might do for our holiday later in August to The Netherlands, where makeup is fairly low-key, but all those Dutch/German women are always wearing just a little to look so 'naturally' good!


----------



## Alisha1 (Jul 29, 2012)

Hey guys hope everyone's well  was just wondering which MAC collections will be released this week? TIA


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 29, 2012)

Gracie did a chat with Mac a while back and they said this:

  	Gracie: Oh, are there any new MAC collections coming out in August that you know of?
	Sarah: Yes
	Sarah: Should be ELECTRIC COOL EYE SHADOW
	Sarah: M.A.C NAIL LACQUERS
	Sarah: MAC ILLUSTRATED

  	I'm away right now and I'm not sure I even know what I want, so will check things out at the weekend hopefully. 



Alisha1 said:


> Hey guys hope everyone's well  was just wondering which MAC collections will be released this week? TIA


----------



## Alisha1 (Jul 29, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Sarah: MAC ILLUSTRATED
> I'm away right now and I'm not sure I even know what I want, so will check things out at the weekend hopefully.


  	Thanks  I want one of the lip bags from Illustrated, hopefully they don't sell out too fast!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 30, 2012)

On that note, do we know when the Chanel fall collection is coming out?


----------



## Alisha1 (Jul 30, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> On that note, do we know when the Chanel fall collection is coming out?


  	I haven't been to a Chanel counter in a while to ask for a specific date :/ But it is definitely out in August. Speaking of Chanel - has anyone been to the new pop up store in Covent Garden? I'm thinking of going London next month for the sole purpose of going to the counter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 lol


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 30, 2012)

I vaguely recall someone said next week (or maybe this week seeing it's almost August). I really want the highlighter powder (surprisingly), but no sure if I'll get anything else. Justine has bought me the two blue Illusion d'Ombres and I also bought the other two and the gold highlighter and nail polish, so I'm a bit Chanel-led out. 

  	I'm planning on going to London at the end of August myself, I'll have £60 worth of beauty points on my Debenhams card, so will want to spend it on Guerlain.



Alisha1 said:


> I haven't been to a Chanel counter in a while to ask for a specific date :/ But it is definitely out in August. Speaking of Chanel - has anyone been to the new pop up store in Covent Garden? I'm thinking of going London next month for the sole purpose of going to the counter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sweetoothj (Jul 30, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> On that note, do we know when the Chanel fall collection is coming out?


 
	24th August nationwide


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 30, 2012)

Was just browsing (as you do) and noticed that HoF have the new Estee Lauder gelee powder eyeshadows. There are loads of new colours, gold, orchid, magenta, some gorgeous blues and a pistachio green.


----------



## rockin (Jul 30, 2012)

They're on the Boots website as well now. Must check how many Boots points I have now


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 30, 2012)

Eleentje said:


> Happy belated birthday from me as well, Dawn!
> I've been staying away from Specktra, as I'm trying to save up for driving lessons I'm hoping to take in the autumn.
> I hope your son will get better very soon, Viv!
> I got a nasty ear infection around the same time you did, Lou. I gave my earphones to a colleague, so he could watch a youtube video on my phone, and the next morning I woke up with pain in my ear. I was so angry that he didn't warn me about it
> ...


  	oh no! sorry that you got an ear infection too  i never ever share my headphones with anybody! at work people always want to test out in ear headphones and get funny when i say no due to hygine reasons - people can be so gross!

  	Dawn I am so sorry that i missed your birthday. I hope you had a lovely day. i feel bad because i've been so absent again (dealing with more at home issues)

  	to perk myself up i bought the pink and gold illusion d'ombre's yeserday - so pretty!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 31, 2012)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *LMD84* 



 	 		 			oh no! sorry that you got an ear infection too  i never ever share my headphones with anybody! at work people always want to test out in ear headphones and get funny when i say no due to hygine reasons - people can be so gross!

 		 			Dawn I am so sorry that i missed your birthday. I hope you had a lovely day. i feel bad because i've been so absent again (dealing with more at home issues)

 		 			to perk myself up i bought the pink and gold illusion d'ombre's yeserday - so pretty!



  	Hope things are okay with you, Lou. PM me if you want to talk. x

  	I ended up ordering 6 of the new Estee Lauder eyeshadows last night. There's 3 more I want to check out in person, maybe on Sunday (hopefully).

  	PS. Debenhams have the EL eyeshadows up too and true to form they have the names and colours mixed up. I wonder if the person putting up the new collections is blind or something. *rolls eyes*


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 31, 2012)

Also just noticed that the Estee Lauder sequin finish lipglosses are up on the EL website and Violet Rain is already sold out.  None of the other retailers have these, I wonder if they might have been EL online exclusives? Oh poo.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 31, 2012)

mac's new stuff is online and i can't believe how much the electric cool shadows are! £19 each?! not being funny but my chanel ones were £23 and that is more of a 'high end' brand if you know what i mean. i was going to buy two but may just get the one now. i shall wait until the hit debenhams too because i want beauty points. i'm trying to get to £15 on my card to use towards a chanel foundation because that will make it about half price


----------



## lindas1983 (Jul 31, 2012)

£19!!! MAC are having a laugh.  I don't know about others but lately with the price increases and now this I feel a little alienated by MAC, I haven't bought in months.  I mean its now £35 for a quad, thats the same price as an estee lauder quint and I know which one i'd rather get (don't start me on the £5 increase in the new velvet underground quint though).

  	 If MAC are not careful there going to start out pricing there targert audience, if they haven't already started to already.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 31, 2012)

£19? Hmm, I'm not sure if I will pick up any at this rate. I was actually hoping they would do a nice green one, but there isn't even one. I will look at them in person hopefully on Sunday, and see if I want any of them. I have also just ordered six of the new Estee Lauder eyeshadows. 

  	I was also sort of interested in the red lip bag, but at £31 it's not really a good value. Also the make up bags look god awful imo.


----------



## rockin (Jul 31, 2012)

Interesting - the Electric Cool eyeshadows are showing as £19 each, but if you add them to your basket they go in at £14.50 each


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 31, 2012)

That's more like it. 

  	Now they're actually showing as £14.50 each. 



rockin said:


> Interesting - the Electric Cool eyeshadows are showing as £19 each, but if you add them to your basket they go in at £14.50 each


----------



## rockin (Jul 31, 2012)

Hmm, I only see 39 nail colours, not 40. I don't see the 'online only' red sparkly one


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 31, 2012)

Maybe we're not getting it?



rockin said:


> Hmm, I only see 39 nail colours, not 40. I don't see the 'online only' red sparkly one


----------



## toobusytostitch (Aug 1, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Also just noticed that the Estee Lauder sequin finish lipglosses are up on the EL website and Violet Rain is already sold out.  None of the other retailers have these, I wonder if they might have been EL online exclusives? Oh poo.


	They seem to be on the Harrods website at the moment anyway.  I'm not going for them, I thought I would, but got a (possible) holiday to think of, and they're not REALLY a necessary, are they???


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 1, 2012)

Thank you! I might order Violet Rain. It's so pretty!

  	By the way, are any of the new Mac collections Mac (online) exclusives? None of them are up on Debenhams despit it being Wednesday already.



toobusytostitch said:


> They seem to be on the Harrods website at the moment anyway.  I'm not going for them, I thought I would, but got a (possible) holiday to think of, and they're not REALLY a necessary, are they???


----------



## rockin (Aug 1, 2012)

I managed to swatch most of the new Estee Lauder eyeshadows (singles) today in Boots.  There are some beautiful colours.  Magenta does look rather like the swatches of MAC's Infra-Violet, although how close it is I don't know.  Marine (can't remember the full name) is beautiful, as is Cyber Pink and Pistachio and the purple one.  The one that surprised me was Arctic Sky, which looked rather grey in the pot, but when swatched is a kind of lilac/pink duochrome - I'm very tempted by that one in particular. The drawback with these, compared to the Electric Cool eyeshadows, is of course that the EL ones are £19 and you get less in them than in the £14.50 MAC ones.


----------



## rockin (Aug 1, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you! I might order Violet Rain. It's so pretty!
> 
> By the way, *are any of the new Mac collections Mac (online) exclusives?* None of them are up on Debenhams despit it being Wednesday already.


  	I wondered that, too, as they aren't up on House Of Fraser yet either.


----------



## PeachTwist (Aug 1, 2012)

Do any of you ladies know how long it takes for shipping from Aus to UK?  Been waiting on something for about 2 and a half weeks.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 1, 2012)

rockin said:


> I wondered that, too, as they aren't up on House Of Fraser yet either.


  	Debenhams have started to put up Electric Cool and the nail polishes. It seems Illustrated is Mac exclusive (if I remember right, the Nordstrom exclusives usually are).

  	The new Guerlain collection is up on Debenhams!


----------



## toobusytostitch (Aug 2, 2012)

It's on Selfridges too - I'm still thinking of it, but I also love the new Nars lip gloss - Rouge Tribal, so trying to decide - by the time I've decided they'll probably both be gone   Does anyone know when the Guerlain release is due?  I hope it's before we go away - if we do (son recovering slowly from his surgery, and his trip to Africa is off - luckily he can still come away with us to The Netherlands, as we have a big enough lodge).

  	Viv


Anitacska said:


> Thank you! I might order Violet Rain. It's so pretty!


----------



## toobusytostitch (Aug 2, 2012)

It can take ages - if customs decided to take a look it makes it take even longer 


PeachTwist said:


> Do any of you ladies know how long it takes for shipping from Aus to UK?  Been waiting on something for about 2 and a half weeks.


----------



## toobusytostitch (Aug 2, 2012)

Oh, I should have read to the end!!!  Going out to a friends for coffee in twenty minutes, so off to see if I can order NOW  

  	Thank you!


Anitacska said:


> Debenhams have started to put up Electric Cool and the nail polishes. It seems Illustrated is Mac exclusive (if I remember right, the Nordstrom exclusives usually are).
> 
> The new Guerlain collection is up on Debenhams!


----------



## toobusytostitch (Aug 2, 2012)

I left it until now - and everything is sold out!!!!  Anywhere else I can get these - HofF don't have it yet!


toobusytostitch said:


> Oh, I should have read to the end!!!  Going out to a friends for coffee in twenty minutes, so off to see if I can order NOW
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## rockin (Aug 2, 2012)

MUA have a new offer.  Not sure how long it's for though


 [h=4]*Use promo code MUA25 when you spend £10 to get your 25% off and then select free shipping on the shipping screen!*[/h]


----------



## rockin (Aug 2, 2012)

HoF have a few of the Electric Cool eyeshadows up, but at £19 each


----------



## rockin (Aug 2, 2012)

PeachTwist said:


> Do any of you ladies know how long it takes for shipping from Aus to UK?  Been waiting on something for about 2 and a half weeks.


  	It depends whether it was sent airmail or surface, and if Customs decide to stop the package and check it.  My sister lives in Australia, and I recently sent her a DVD via airmail which arrived in about 12 days.  With surface mail, I have been advised to send up to 12 weeks before Christmas or her birthday, to ensure things arrive in time.  Even then, some have arrived within a couple of months, so it's a bit of a lottery.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 2, 2012)

What do you mean everything is sold out? Most of the Guerlain fall collection is permanent, but also, I can see everything in stock on Debenhams. 

  	They still don' t have the Electric Cool eyeshadows up though.



toobusytostitch said:


> I left it until now - and everything is sold out!!!!  Anywhere else I can get these - HofF don't have it yet!


----------



## rockin (Aug 2, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> What do you mean everything is sold out? Most of the Guerlain fall collection is permanent, but also, I can see everything in stock on Debenhams.
> 
> They still don' t have the Electric Cool eyeshadows up though.


 
  	On Debenhams site - go to Electric Cool, click on the eyeshadow brush, and a list of the eyeshadows will appear on the right hand side of that page.


  	I've just phoned House Of Fraser to enquire as to whether the £19 pricetag was an error, and the lady told me the price on the website is correct.  I told her they won't be selling many at that price


----------



## rockin (Aug 2, 2012)

Don't forget to use Topcashback.  Debenhams are currently doing 3% for spends of up to £79.99, 7% for spends of £80 to £119.99 and 10% above that


----------



## toobusytostitch (Aug 2, 2012)

Maybe there's something wrong with my laptop, but at the moment all the things seem to be out of stock, or else not listed any more?

  	Viv



Anitacska said:


> What do you mean everything is sold out? Most of the Guerlain fall collection is permanent, but also, I can see everything in stock on Debenhams.
> 
> They still don' t have the Electric Cool eyeshadows up though.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 2, 2012)

It's all there on mine.



toobusytostitch said:


> Maybe there's something wrong with my laptop, but at the moment all the things seem to be out of stock, or else not listed any more?
> 
> Viv


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks for this. Just ordered a "few" things. 



rockin said:


> Don't forget to use Topcashback.  Debenhams are currently doing 3% for spends of up to £79.99, 7% for spends of £80 to £119.99 and 10% above that


----------



## toobusytostitch (Aug 2, 2012)

...and it was all there on mine when I tried again   Probably would have been better for my credit card if it hadn't been 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Anitacska said:


> It's all there on mine.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 2, 2012)

Well, you don't have to buy everything at once as it's all permanent except for the two Kiss Kiss glosses.  Those are listed among the Kiss Kiss Extrait glosses by the way (but are priced differently).

  	What did you get?



toobusytostitch said:


> ...and it was all there on mine when I tried again   Probably would have been better for my credit card if it hadn't been


----------



## toobusytostitch (Aug 2, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Well, you don't have to buy everything at once as it's all permanent except for the two Kiss Kiss glosses.  Those are listed among the Kiss Kiss Extrait glosses by the way (but are priced differently).
> 
> What did you get?


  	I got two of the Rouge G L'Extraitm Lipsticks, the Les Fauves palette, two of the new Rouge G lipsticks and the darker of the two Kiss Kiss Extrait glosses.  I'm still thinking about the blushes, but I'm always disappointed with blushes somehow, and will probably stick with my collection of one - an Estee Lauder True Colour that I've had for ages, and hardly made a dent in!  Might go back for another couple of the lipsticks, depends on finances at the end of the summer holidays 

  	Viv


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 2, 2012)

I also ordered 2 of the new Rouge G L'Extrait glosses (25 and 41, plus I managed to get 71 on eBay for about half he price last week), one of the new lipsticks (Gracy) and the pink Kiss Kiss gloss. I want to see Fauves in person and also the blushes and the remainder of the lip products.

  	Has anyone ordered anything from Mac? I've ordered two of the eyeshadows, the yellow one and the grey/taupe one. I'll see the other ones in person, but they seem to be similar to other eyeshadows I have, plus I ended up ordering all of the new EL eyshadows - oops! 



toobusytostitch said:


> I got two of the Rouge G L'Extraitm Lipsticks, the Les Fauves palette, two of the new Rouge G lipsticks and the darker of the two Kiss Kiss Extrait glosses.  I'm still thinking about the blushes, but I'm always disappointed with blushes somehow, and will probably stick with my collection of one - an Estee Lauder True Colour that I've had for ages, and hardly made a dent in!  Might go back for another couple of the lipsticks, depends on finances at the end of the summer holidays
> 
> Viv


----------



## Sweetoothj (Aug 2, 2012)

rockin said:


> On Debenhams site - go to Electric Cool, click on the eyeshadow brush, and a list of the eyeshadows will appear on the right hand side of that page.
> 
> 
> *I've just phoned House Of Fraser to enquire as to whether the £19 pricetag was an error, and the lady told me the price on the website is correct.*  I told her they won't be selling many at that price


  	She's wrong!! I've just come back from the MAC Counter at HoF Bluewater and the price of the shadows is £14.50 and the #252 brush is £22


----------



## PeachTwist (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm hoping customs haven't snagged it as the lady said she'd put it at a low value. 


rockin said:


> It depends whether it was sent airmail or surface, and if Customs decide to stop the package and check it.  My sister lives in Australia, and I recently sent her a DVD via airmail which arrived in about 12 days.  With surface mail, I have been advised to send up to 12 weeks before Christmas or her birthday, to ensure things arrive in time.  Even then, some have arrived within a couple of months, so it's a bit of a lottery.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 3, 2012)

Oh dear, you're not having much luck with your packages.

  	What happened with the other one in the end, did you managed to get the girl to pay for some of the customs you had to pay?



PeachTwist said:


> I'm hoping customs haven't snagged it as the lady said she'd put it at a low value.
> 
> Oh crap.  I'll have to message to find out whether it was sent air/surface.  I'm really worried.  :/


----------



## rockin (Aug 3, 2012)

Anyone like Illamasqua and is tempted by this?  http://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/prod_10001_10001_123720920599_-1 or the eyes and nails version http://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/prod_10001_10001_123720920499_-1

  	Looks like a bargain if you are happy with a 'lucy dip' scenario.  At least you know what 2 of the colours are before buying, though.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm really cross with Debenhams, my cashback from last month has never gone through. Wouldn't mind too much, but it was a £350+ order, so they owe me over 10 quid! Have started a claim through Topcashback, we'll see if they cough up.


----------



## toobusytostitch (Aug 3, 2012)

Yes, I've been eyeing that offer for some time now.  As I've got a seventeen daughter with quite way out tastes, I reckon that one of us can use anything that turns up!  Tempted by those new EL eyeshadows too, so might be going back to the debenhams website!


rockin said:


> Anyone like Illamasqua and is tempted by this?  http://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/prod_10001_10001_123720920599_-1 or the eyes and nails version http://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/prod_10001_10001_123720920499_-1
> 
> Looks like a bargain if you are happy with a 'lucy dip' scenario.  At least you know what 2 of the colours are before buying, though.


----------



## PeachTwist (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm really not.  I'm also now having issues with paypal placing a hold on a refund for several days!

  	Not much happened with the other one.  Two items arrived broken and I had to pay £17.  I told her about it but there wasn't an offer to help cover the costs of it.  Instead she just offered to CP/Swap again and offered to replace the broken items with some stuff from newer MAC collections.


Anitacska said:


> Oh dear, you're not having much luck with your packages.
> 
> What happened with the other one in the end, did you managed to get the girl to pay for some of the customs you had to pay?


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 5, 2012)

Has anyone managed to get hold of the re-released Gosh holographic nail polish yet? I went to Superdrug today and they didn't have it, the girl I asked hasn't even heard of it.


----------



## rockin (Aug 5, 2012)

I forgot to look.

  	However, yesterday I went into Boots and got the new Estee Lauder eyeshadows in Arctic Sky and Magenta, their Pearlescent Luminizer lipstick, and L'Oreal Infallible eyeshadows in Goldmine and Flashback Silver.  One of the EL eyeshadows was free with Boots points.

  	Hopefully my Electric Cool eyeshadow order from Debenhams will arrive in the next couple of days.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 5, 2012)

I ended up getting 9 of the Estee Lauder eyeshadows. Still waiting for one to arrive from Debenhams actually, but I got the other 8. I swatched all of them except for Arctic Sky in Bentalls today (they didn't have AS and it's out of stock on the Debenhams website too, but luckily Boots had it). I also got 2 of the Mac Electric Cool shadows, plus waiting for 2 to arrive from Debenhams. Which ones did you get?

  	I wondered into Topshop (I shouldn't have) and ended up buying loads of their nail polishes. I'm so into nail polish at the moment, I have bought so many lately, I seriously need to stop buying them. But I have to get the GOSH one first, lol.



rockin said:


> I forgot to look.
> 
> However, yesterday I went into Boots and got the new Estee Lauder eyeshadows in Arctic Sky and Magenta, their Pearlescent Luminizer lipstick, and L'Oreal Infallible eyeshadows in Goldmine and Flashback Silver.  One of the EL eyeshadows was free with Boots points.
> 
> Hopefully my Electric Cool eyeshadow order from Debenhams will arrive in the next couple of days.


----------



## rockin (Aug 5, 2012)

I ordered Love Power, Fashion Circuit, Electroplate and Highly Charged.

  	At the Estee Lauder counter in Boots, the sales assistant told me that those eyeshadows with Cyber in the name are now permanent, but the others are limited edition.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 6, 2012)

That's good to know, thanks. Although I have bought all the ones I wanted (I already had the original 6), the only one I didn't get is the black one.

  	I asked at the Chanel counter yesterday and the fall collection is out on the 24th August. I don't want much from it, but I will get the highlighter for sure.



rockin said:


> I ordered Love Power, Fashion Circuit, Electroplate and Highly Charged.
> 
> At the Estee Lauder counter in Boots, the sales assistant told me that *those eyeshadows with Cyber in the name are now permanent, but the others are limited edition. *


----------



## rockin (Aug 6, 2012)

Am I right in thinking that HoF vouchers are issued in August?  If so, it might come in useful for Chanel, or the September MAC offerings - can anyone remind me please which MAC collections we are supposed to be getting then?


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 6, 2012)

rockin said:


> Am I right in thinking that HoF vouchers are issued in August?  If so, it might come in useful for Chanel, or the September MAC offerings - can anyone remind me please which MAC collections we are supposed to be getting then?


  Yeah, I guess so. Not sure how many points I have, might not even get any vouchers. Haven't been using my HoF card very much.  Is Ruffian coming out in September? And maybe By Request? Otherwise I have no idea.


----------



## rockin (Aug 6, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Is Ruffian coming out in September? And maybe By Request? Otherwise I have no idea.


  	I'm getting a bonus 500 points this time as it was my birthday month in July, according to the email I got, anyway 

  	My Debenhams order just arrived!  Love Power is gorgeous.  Fashion Circuit is really bright - I'm pretty certain Lou would love this one.  Highly charged has a lovely sheen and Electroplate, in this light anyway, looks quite like other taupe colours I have but with a little sparkle to it.  All mine arrived intact   They do feel a little moist to the touch, and I pressed lightly on one and it did feel a little spongey.  Nothing like the Chanel Illusion d'Ombres, though, or the L'Oreal Color Infallibles  in my view


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 6, 2012)

Oh, I never got any bonus points for my birthday. 

  	My Debenhams order has just arrived with Brilliantly Lit and Electroplate. I also bought two of the Guerlain Rouge G L'Extrait glosses, a Kiss Kiss gloss and a Rouge G lipstick (Gracy), plus EL Cyber Ice. I bought Superwatt and Fashion Circuit yesterday too.


rockin said:


> I'm getting a bonus 500 points this time as it was my birthday month in July, according to the email I got, anyway
> 
> My Debenhams order just arrived!  Love Power is gorgeous.  Fashion Circuit is really bright - I'm pretty certain Lou would love this one.  Highly charged has a lovely sheen and Electroplate, in this light anyway, looks quite like other taupe colours I have but with a little sparkle to it.  All mine arrived intact   They do feel a little moist to the touch, and I pressed lightly on one and it did feel a little spongey.  Nothing like the Chanel Illusion d'Ombres, though, or the L'Oreal Color Infallibles  in my view


----------



## toobusytostitch (Aug 6, 2012)

Does anyone have any opinions on the Stila travel palettes - eg the Lovely in London one?  I'm still being optimistic and thinking that we might get away this summer, and want to cut down the amount of makeup I take to a minimum - the lodges really aren't very big, and I don't want to take much.  These palettes seem to do quite a few things with a relatively small product, and wondered what you all think?


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 6, 2012)

I don't own any of the Stila travel palettes, but I have seen reviews on Musings of a Muse and she seems to like them. I've just been on holiday in a caravan (albeit a rather large one), and took my Urban Decay Naked 2 palette and a few colourful singles, plus a few eyeliner, mascaras, couple of blushes and a few Revlon lip butters, they all fitted in my large make up bag. 



toobusytostitch said:


> Does anyone have any opinions on the Stila travel palettes - eg the Lovely in London one?  I'm still being optimistic and thinking that we might get away this summer, and want to cut down the amount of makeup I take to a minimum - the lodges really aren't very big, and I don't want to take much.  These palettes seem to do quite a few things with a relatively small product, and wondered what you all think?


----------



## toobusytostitch (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks - I'm guessing we're going to have about the same amount of personal space as a large caravan.  My other choice involves my UD primer potion, Oh So Special palette from Sleek, two Guerlain loose kohls (must haves) - an Estee Lauder BB cream and the normal load of lipsticks/glosses/balms that live in my handbag   We'll be swimming at least once most days, and absolutely no evening trips, so can be truly minimalist!


Anitacska said:


> I don't own any of the Stila travel palettes, but I have seen reviews on Musings of a Muse and she seems to like them. I've just been on holiday in a caravan (albeit a rather large one), and took my Urban Decay Naked 2 palette and a few colourful singles, plus a few eyeliner, mascaras, couple of blushes and a few Revlon lip butters, they all fitted in my large make up bag.


----------



## Carriee (Aug 7, 2012)

I skipped the Mac EC shadows and ordered the NARS Modern Love palette off ASOS instead. It is beautiful, I'm so happy! Also picked up a Rimmel Kate Moss lipstick (20). 

  	Anitacska, thanks for offering to pick up my By Request items! Purplerinne offered to CP them to me so I am all covered. And as a side note, the CP with shipping cost me £50 exactly whereas if I had bought them on the MAC site with free shipping it would have been £52! I know it's not a huge difference but it opened my eyes a bit to how ridiculous the prices are in Australia, for example.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 7, 2012)

No worries. If your US CP falls through, or you'd like something else, just let me know.

  	Today I'm wearing 3 of the new EL eyeshadows, Arctic Sky (which is a gorgeous duochrome blue/pink/purple), Electric Orchid and Magenta, plus my old Cyber Pink and I'm very pleased with them so far. I swatched them all yesterday, they're all so pretty. 

  	I splurged out massively last week and placed 4 orders on Thursday (which resulted in my Debenhams card being blocked again, they are terribly nervous about online ordering which is really annoying) and interestingly the only order that hasn't arrived yet is the one with the priciest shipping cost (Harrods). It's due today, but the Boots order that was free delivery was here on Saturday already! Even Debenhams beat it by a day. Hohum.

  	I checked in another Superdrug yesterday and it seems the Gosh holo nail polish isn't out yet. There is a stand, but there wasn't any in it and the girl I asked didn't know what I meant. I really want to get my hands on it now to see what the big fuss is about.



Carriee said:


> I skipped the Mac EC shadows and ordered the NARS Modern Love palette off ASOS instead. It is beautiful, I'm so happy! Also picked up a Rimmel Kate Moss lipstick (20).
> 
> Anitacska, thanks for offering to pick up my By Request items! Purplerinne offered to CP them to me so I am all covered. And as a side note, the CP with shipping cost me £50 exactly whereas if I had bought them on the MAC site with free shipping it would have been £52! I know it's not a huge difference but it opened my eyes a bit to how ridiculous the prices are in Australia, for example.


----------



## rockin (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm happy you like Arctic Sky, Anita.  It was the one that, as soon as I swatched it, I knew I had to get it - so pretty!  On my list of wants (but can't afford yet) are Cyber Pink and Electric Orchid, and maybe Pop Pistachio, although I rarely wear green but it's a lovely shade


----------



## Carriee (Aug 7, 2012)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 



 		 			I checked in another Superdrug yesterday and it seems the Gosh holo nail polish isn't out yet. There is a stand, but there wasn't any in it and the girl I asked didn't know what I meant. I really want to get my hands on it now to see what the big fuss is about.




  	Me too. I actually forgot it was supposed to be out by now, but definitely am going to keep my eyes peeled for it now.


----------



## rockin (Aug 7, 2012)

No GOSH holo nail polish in our Superdrug either - I checked this afternoon.  However, I did spot a small stand, away from the rest of the makeup, with some of the MUA makeup that is more than £1.  I grabbed the Dusk til Dawn eyeshadow palette (£4), 2 of their Gel Eyeliners (£2 each, normally £3) in Underground and Fairground - these were the only colours they had left, and there were only a couple of each, and a £1 waterproof mascara.  Got to be worth a try at that price.  I also picked a Revlon Colorstay 'Smoky Shadow Stick' in 'Torch' which is like a double-ended Shadestick, but with one rounded and one slightly pointed end (a bit like the Beth Ditto ones I suppose, only better). I tried the tester and it was very creamy and smooth.  They are currently £5.99 instead of £7.99.

  	I've treated myself to a punnet of strawberries and some condensed milk, too, as my kids went to their Dad's today for a week so I needed cheering up.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 7, 2012)

I personally can't wait for mine to go to my in-laws for 3 days with my husband at the end of this month, I definitely won't need cheering up when they do, although strawberries and condensed milk are always nice. 

  	My Harrods order arrived today eventually. I got the Estee Lauder gloss in Violet Rain, it looks very pretty indeed. I also got a Laura Mercier shimmer bloc and baked eyeshadow.



rockin said:


> No GOSH holo nail polish in our Superdrug either - I checked this afternoon.  However, I did spot a small stand, away from the rest of the makeup, with some of the MUA makeup that is more than £1.  I grabbed the Dusk til Dawn eyeshadow palette (£4), 2 of their Gel Eyeliners (£2 each, normally £3) in Underground and Fairground - these were the only colours they had left, and there were only a couple of each, and a £1 waterproof mascara.  Got to be worth a try at that price.  I also picked a Revlon Colorstay 'Smoky Shadow Stick' in 'Torch' which is like a double-ended Shadestick, but with one rounded and one slightly pointed end (a bit like the Beth Ditto ones I suppose, only better). I tried the tester and it was very creamy and smooth.  They are currently £5.99 instead of £7.99.
> 
> I've treated myself to a punnet of strawberries and some condensed milk, too, as *my kids went to their Dad's today for a week so I needed cheering up.*


----------



## rockin (Aug 7, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> I personally can't wait for mine to go to my in-laws for 3 days with my husband at the end of this month, I definitely won't need cheering up when they do, although strawberries and condensed milk are always nice.
> 
> My Harrods order arrived today eventually. I got the Estee Lauder gloss in Violet Rain, it looks very pretty indeed. I also got a Laura Mercier shimmer bloc and baked eyeshadow.


 
  	Are the Estee Lauder glosses Harrods exclusives?  I keep checking, but haven't seen them on Boots, HoF or Debenhams websites yet, and the SAs in Boots and HoF haven't heard of the Sequin glosses


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm not sure. They are up on the Estee Lauder UK website, but Violet Rain is sold out. I bought 3 other ones from there, and then I saw that Harrods had Violet Rain, so I gave in and ordered it (with £5.95 shipping, ouch). They will probably pop up in other shops soon, but I didn't want to take the risk.



rockin said:


> Are the Estee Lauder glosses Harrods exclusives?  I keep checking, but haven't seen them on Boots, HoF or Debenhams websites yet, and the SAs in Boots and HoF haven't heard of the Sequin glosses


----------



## banana1234 (Aug 7, 2012)

i really want the estee lauder shadows,are these shades all going to be perm? i just cant afford any make up right now, i've booked another holiday this summer and its taken all my extra funds! i got back from mauritius and had holiday blues, so booked a holiday to cuba in september!!

	i'm  excited about electric orchid, pop pistachio and fire saphire, when yours arrive are you able to take pictures anitacska? which ones did you get?


----------



## rockin (Aug 7, 2012)

banana1234 said:


> i'm  excited about electric orchid, pop pistachio and fire saphire, when yours arrive are you able to take pictures anitacska? which ones did you get?


 
  	Electric Orchid, Pop Pistachio and Fire Saphire are among those which are limited edition.  The SA in Boots told me that the ones with Cyber in the name are permanent, and the others are LE


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm about to do a blogpost about the Estee Lauder eyeshadows, it will probably be up in an hour, will update my signature when I have. But in the meantime, here's a picture:





  	I reviewed the original six shades as well, if you search for Cyber Eyes, I'm sure you'll find them.



banana1234 said:


> i'm  excited about electric orchid, pop pistachio and fire saphire, when yours arrive are you able to take pictures anitacska? which ones did you get?


----------



## rockin (Aug 7, 2012)

I've just won a makeup brush from Prestige on Twitter   I'm guessing it might be a fan brush, since that's the brush people had to identify to be chosen at random to win.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 7, 2012)

According to Temptalia, even Cyber Ice is LE.



rockin said:


> Electric Orchid, Pop Pistachio and Fire Saphire are among those which are limited edition.  The SA in Boots told me that the ones with Cyber in the name are permanent, and the others are LE


----------



## banana1234 (Aug 7, 2012)

rockin said:


> Electric Orchid, Pop Pistachio and Fire Saphire are among those which are limited edition.  The SA in Boots told me that the ones with Cyber in the name are permanent, and the others are LE


  	doh,hopefully i can get some at the airport then

  	ps  i look forward to ur blog post anitacska


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 7, 2012)

It's up now. 



banana1234 said:


> doh,hopefully i can get some at the airport then
> 
> ps  i look forward to ur blog post anitacska


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 7, 2012)

That's cool! I've won a nail polish from Llarowe, the seller I've been buying all the indie polishes from lately. 



rockin said:


> I've just won a makeup brush from Prestige on Twitter   I'm guessing it might be a fan brush, since that's the brush people had to identify to be chosen at random to win.


----------



## PeachTwist (Aug 7, 2012)

Well.  Still no package from Aus.  I e-mailed the seller and she said a couple days ago she'd go to the post office and see if there's a hold up they know of or if it's been returned for any reason or something but I've heard nothing back.  I'm suspecting Customs has it tbh.

  	Think I'm going to make another order from the US for OPI on eBay too very soon.  I have my eye on a few and I only have a small OPI collection so I'd like to get that built up.

  	OPI Nail Polish Louvre Me Louvre Me Not
	OPI Nail Polish Spiderman Collection Number One Nemesis
	OPI Nail Polish You Don't Know Jacques
	OPI Nail Polish Russian Navy
	OPI Nail Polish Ski Teal We Drop
	OPI Nail Polish Midnight In Moscow
	China Glaze Bohemian Luster Nail Polish Deviantly Daring

  	I'm also picking up OPI Just Spotted The Lizard from the Spiderman Collection - it's such a gorgeous colour.  Shame the girl on eBay sold out already - I'm paying UK prices for it.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 8, 2012)

PeachTwist said:


> China Glaze Bohemian Luster Nail Polish Deviantly Daring
> *I'm also picking up OPI Just Spotted The Lizard from the Spiderman Collection - it's such a gorgeous colour.  Shame the girl on eBay sold out already - I'm paying UK prices for it. *


  	Have you seen this? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/OPI-SPIDER-MAN-VARIETY-COLORS-FULL-SIZE-0-5fl-Oz-15ml-/150803909703?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item231c9d0c47 £6.87 incl. shipping from the US That's not too bad.


----------



## PeachTwist (Aug 8, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Have you seen this? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/OPI-SPIDER-MAN-VARIETY-COLORS-FULL-SIZE-0-5fl-Oz-15ml-/150803909703?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item231c9d0c47 £6.87 incl. shipping from the US That's not too bad.


  	Awesome - thank you!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 8, 2012)

PeachTwist said:


> Awesome - thank you!


  No problem. I'm considering buying a few OPI polishes from this seller myself. I don't think I've used them before, but they seem to be the cheapest, so hopefully they're good.


----------



## rockin (Aug 8, 2012)

Eww, you might want to check the labels on your anti-aging creams *shudder*

  	http://www.chacha.com/gallery/4220/disgusting-beauty-regimens

  	Not just the first page, but click on the red button to see all 7


----------



## rockin (Aug 8, 2012)

I went ahead and ordered the Illamasqua 'Alter Ego Mystery Selection' box from Debenhams, which was delivered today.  Loving the beautiful pink nail polish which is 'Collide' and I'm looking forward to trying it out.  I'm wearing the DivaLicious polish I got on Etsy at the moment, though, and don't want to take it off too soon.  The 'Electrum' Liquid Metal is gorgeous - very creamy (as I found out when I accidentally stuck my fingers in it whilst removing the lid),

  	The mystery shades I got were 'Never' powder eyeshadow, which is a matte navy blue, 'Blaze' lipstick, which is matte orange, 'Create' powder blusher, which I can see without bothering to swatch it is not going to suit me - too orange and too dark, and Intense Lipgloss in 'Twist' which is actually brown, so I know that won't suit me at all (again, I haven't even bothered to swatch it). 

  	The blush and the lipgloss are definitely not my colours, but I'm happy with the other items.  4 useable Illamasqua items for £38 isn't bad


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm really happy, managed to buy 3 of the new Guerlain blushes on eBay, they are brand new testers and cost half the price of the normal products. They're full size, just without the fancy compacts.  The seller also has one of the L'Extrait gloss testers, it's the colour I wanted to buy, still debating whether to buy it now or wait for the bidding to end to potentially save £4.


----------



## rockin (Aug 8, 2012)

I've just tried the Estee Lauder 'Pearl Luminizer' lipstick over MAC Red Racer, and it's a winner!

  	The same can't be said for L'Oreal's Nude Magique BB Cream.  It comes out of the tube looking almost light grey with darker specks in it, and on application feels almost like a facial scrub.  I chose the one for 'Light Skin Tone' but it actually makes me look a couple of shades darker than usual, and showed up any slightly dry patches on my face as flaky, especially on my nose and cheek. It doesn't make my face feel dry otherwise, though.  I really had to blend away the line between my face and neck too.  I won't be using it again, and feel sad that I wasted £9.99.


----------



## rockin (Aug 9, 2012)

ArtDeco's Dita Von Teese collection will be available in the UK from 20th August


----------



## charlotte366 (Aug 9, 2012)

I picked up a L'Oreal infallible shadow from ebay in Bronzed Taupe a USA shade, It arrived yesterday and I am wearing it today, its love!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 why is this shade not sold in the UK!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 9, 2012)

I don't have Bronzed Taupe, but I bought Endless Sea and Golden Emerald from the US (as well as Glistening Garnet) and they are all so lovely too. Temptalia did quite a bad review on Endless Sea, but I can't see what's wrong with it, it's pigmented, smooth and the colour is gorgeous.



charlotte366 said:


> I picked up a L'Oreal infallible shadow from ebay in Bronzed Taupe a USA shade, It arrived yesterday and I am wearing it today, its love!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rockin (Aug 9, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> I don't have Bronzed Taupe, but I bought Endless Sea and Golden Emerald from the US (as well as Glistening Garnet) and they are all so lovely too. Temptalia did quite a bad review on Endless Sea, but I can't see what's wrong with it, it's pigmented, smooth and the colour is gorgeous.


 
  	I'm waiting for Endless Sea and Glistening Garnet to arrive from the US,  I do now have Purple Obsession and Permanent Kaki added to my collection lol.

  	I just read on the By Request thread that someone told them the collection is not coming to MAC UK.  I do hope that isn't true


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 9, 2012)

I doubt it. If it comes to Europe, it will be available here too. But if not, I'm sure our friends in the Netherlands will be happy to CP it for us.

  	EDIT: I've just asked Mac and they said October. However, apparently we're not getting the Ruffian collections at all. I thought we were. Oh well.



rockin said:


> I'm waiting for Endless Sea and Glistening Garnet to arrive from the US,  I do now have Purple Obsession and Permanent Kaki added to my collection lol.
> 
> *I just read on the By Request thread that someone told them the collection is not coming to MAC UK.  I do hope that isn't true *


----------



## PeachTwist (Aug 9, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> I doubt it. If it comes to Europe, it will be available here too. But if not, I'm sure our friends in the Netherlands will be happy to CP it for us.
> 
> EDIT: I've just asked Mac and they said October. However, apparently we're not getting the Ruffian collections at all. I thought we were. Oh well.


  	Shame, I was hoping to pick up Ruffian Gold.  I have Ruffian Red from a swap but really loved the look of the Gold layered on top of it.


----------



## PeachTwist (Aug 9, 2012)

rockin said:


> I'm waiting for Endless Sea and Glistening Garnet to arrive from the US,  I do now have Purple Obsession and Permanent Kaki added to my collection lol.
> 
> *I just read on the By Request thread that someone told them the collection is not coming to MAC UK.  I do hope that isn't true *


  	Definitely isn't.  The lady I spoke to yesterday said it would be October 4th.


----------



## PeachTwist (Aug 9, 2012)

Just went on live chat with MAC.

  	Welcome to MAC Cosmetics Online. Your personal Makeup Artist will be with you shortly.
  	Hello. Thank you for your interest in MAC Cosmetics. My name is Kate. How may I assist you?
  	Caitlin: Hi there!
  	Kate: Hi Caitlin,
  	Caitlin: I'm just wondering if you could tell me when the UK will be getting the By Request and Ruffian collections?
  	Caitlin: Oh and also the Marilyn if you know?
  	Kate: They will be out 4th Oct
  	Caitlin: So By Request, Ruffian and Marilyn all released Oct 4th?
  	Kate: Im just checking Marilyn one moment
  	Caitlin: Thank you
  	Kate: Yes they will all be out Oct
  	Caitlin: That's great - thank you so much! Have a great day!
  	Kate: You too
  	Kate: Thank you for visiting MAC Live Chat!

  	Looks like we're getting all 3!  If so - my wallet is DEAD.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 9, 2012)

How weird. I'll be interested to see if we are getting Ruffian in the end.  I'd like the red one, but won't cry if we don't get it.

  	So if that's all October, do we know what's coming out in September? I'm not really up to date with Mac at the moment.



PeachTwist said:


> Just went on live chat with MAC.
> 
> Welcome to MAC Cosmetics Online. Your personal Makeup Artist will be with you shortly.
> Hello. Thank you for your interest in MAC Cosmetics. My name is Kate. How may I assist you?
> ...


----------



## PeachTwist (Aug 9, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> How weird. I'll be interested to see if we are getting Ruffian in the end.  I'd like the red one, but won't cry if we don't get it.
> 
> So if that's all October, do we know what's coming out in September? I'm not really up to date with Mac at the moment.


  	Not sure on September.

  	I'm working out roughly how much I'll be spending on those 3 collections... I'm looking at about £164 at the moment.

  	All 3 eye shadows from By Request, all 4 from Marilyn, both blushes from Marilyn, 1 lipstick from By Request, 1 from Marilyn and 1 from Ruffian.  Geez.  I don't remember the last time I made this big an order.  I'll start saving for it now, lol.

  	That's of course figuring eye shadows from BR are £12 and £12.50 from Mariyln for SP, Blushes being £18 for SP etc.  Geez.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 9, 2012)

I haven't even looked at the Marilyn collection. Probably won't want much, if anything, I'm not a fan of hers (don't dislike her, just don't like her enough to care). Unless the colours are very very special, I might not get anything.



PeachTwist said:


> Not sure on September.
> 
> I'm working out roughly how much I'll be spending on those 3 collections... I'm looking at about £164 at the moment.
> 
> ...


----------



## PeachTwist (Aug 9, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> I haven't even looked at the Marilyn collection. Probably won't want much, if anything, I'm not a fan of hers (don't dislike her, just don't like her enough to care). Unless the colours are very very special, I might not get anything.


  	I know what you mean - I'm not a fan of hers either but I want to diversify my collection more.  I don't have nearly as much as a lot of people on here.  Of course though, my opinions may change when I see swatches.  If I dislike swatches I won't purchase anything.


----------



## rockin (Aug 9, 2012)

Thank you for checking   It would be so unfair if we didn't get By Request, especially after we had been allowed to vote.  I really hope we do get Ruffian, too, as I want the gold. I don't think I'd bother with the red as I have quite a few reds now, but the gold can be used with the ones I have got, and with other colours.  Estee Lauder, I believe, have a gold lipstick to wear over others, but I think it's £19.50 which is rather more than what MAC charge.

  	I want:

  	Ruffian Gold

  	Moxie
  	Rocker (possibly)
  	Cult Of Cherry
  	Flash Of Flesh
  	Jete
  	Moth Brown

  	The Marilyn BP
  	Possibly a Marilyn blush
  	Love Goddess
  	All 4 eyeshadows (depending on swatches)

  	Rather an expensive month, if I can actually afford them all


----------



## PeachTwist (Aug 9, 2012)

rockin said:


> Thank you for checking   It would be so unfair if we didn't get By Request, especially after we had been allowed to vote.  I really hope we do get Ruffian, too, as I want the gold. I don't think I'd bother with the red as I have quite a few reds now, but the gold can be used with the ones I have got, and with other colours.  Estee Lauder, I believe, have a gold lipstick to wear over others, but I think it's £19.50 which is rather more than what MAC charge.
> 
> I want:
> 
> ...


	Yep, very expensive.  That's what bugs me about them all being released at once like this.  I won't buy anything for months and then have a huge list all of a sudden.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm always buying loads of make up, lol.



PeachTwist said:


> Yep, very expensive.  That's what bugs me about them all being released at once like this.  I won't buy anything for months and then have a huge list all of a sudden.


----------



## PeachTwist (Aug 9, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> I'm always buying loads of make up, lol.


  	Lol - if I could afford it I would be too, trust me.

  	Tis why I've been scouring the sales on here.  Allows me to buy a bunch of the perm items without paying RRP.  I don't mind it being lightly loved.

  	I'm still waiting on that package from Aus though and I'm really beginning to worry they'll arrive broken, I'll have to pay customs or they won't arrive at all.  Nearly been a month.  :'(


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 11, 2012)

I went shopping today. I saw the new Art Deco Ditta Von Teese collection out in Debenhams, it doesn't interest me at all, but I know Dawn was after it. I don't know if it's online yet.

  	I also went to House of Fraser and was told at the Mac counter that they only had 2 colours of the Electric Cool eyeshadows (the blue and purple), the rest were sold out. Of course they're still all available on the HoF website since they priced them at £19, lol.

  	I wanted to see the Dior fall collection, but it wasn't out yet, even though it's on the Debenhams website. Hohum.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 13, 2012)

Mac posted this on Facebook: M∙A∙C BY REQUEST – You asked and we answered! The winning Lipsticks are Candy Yum-Yum, Moxie and Rocker. The winning shades of Lipglass are Bait, Cult of Cherry and Flash of Flesh. And the winning Eye Shadows are Moth Brown, Guacamole and Jeté. Available beginning in October while supplies last. Exclusively at: http://bit.ly/MACCosmeticsUK


----------



## gracie90 (Aug 13, 2012)

So October it is! I will be getting multiple Jetes, and am trying to talk myself out of Moxie and Moth Brown!

  	I did a Live Chat and we will be getting Style Seeker and Office Hours in September


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 13, 2012)

In that case I will probably not buy anything in September. Not from Mac anyway. 



gracie90 said:


> So October it is! I will be getting multiple Jetes, and am trying to talk myself out of Moxie and Moth Brown!
> 
> I did a Live Chat and we will be getting Style Seeker and Office Hours in September


----------



## gracie90 (Aug 13, 2012)

Quote:


Anitacska said:


> In that case I will probably not buy anything in September. Not from Mac anyway.


  	 Haha I know the feeling! I didn't buy any MAC between Hey Sailor and Heavenly Creature.
  	I think I want maybe one blush from SS but I realllllly don't need any more!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 13, 2012)

I doubt i will buy much from mac next month either. i'm not fussed about office hours and style seekers will be a very small haul for me. One lipstick, one gloss and possible one of the fluidlines. i am going to london next month for a few days so need to save my money for that


----------



## Carriee (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm so annoyed with myself - I lost my makeup bag the other day and so have repurchased all the essentials that were in it. I hate spending money and not even feeling like it's a real haul because it's stuff I have already! Luckily the only LE thing in there was Venus lipstick which is still on the site! Anyway, I definitely won't buy any more makeup this month! 

  	I'm tempted by the red blush and the dark red lipglass from SS but will probably skip.


----------



## gracie90 (Aug 14, 2012)

Carriee said:


> I'm so annoyed with myself - I lost my makeup bag the other day and so have repurchased all the essentials that were in it. I hate spending money and not even feeling like it's a real haul because it's stuff I have already! Luckily the only LE thing in there was Venus lipstick which is still on the site! Anyway, I definitely won't buy any more makeup this month!
> 
> I'm tempted by the red blush and the dark red lipglass from SS but will probably skip.


  	 That's so annoying! The only thing I've ever lost was Teddy e/l, and after re-buying it I found my original a week later...


----------



## Carriee (Aug 14, 2012)

gracie90 said:


> That's so annoying! The only thing I've ever lost was Teddy e/l, and after re-buying it I found my original a week later...


  	I'm hoping that's what will happen here! I'm not going to use my new Venus for awhile, just in case the old one turns up and I want to use that up first or sell/swap the backup.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 14, 2012)

Carriee said:


> I'm so annoyed with myself - I lost my makeup bag the other day and so have repurchased all the essentials that were in it. I hate spending money and not even feeling like it's a real haul because it's stuff I have already! Luckily the only LE thing in there was Venus lipstick which is still on the site! Anyway, I definitely won't buy any more makeup this month!   I'm tempted by the red blush and the dark red lipglass from SS but will probably skip.


  Ouch! It's not fair having to buy the essentials all in one go.  Luckily I've only ever lost a couple of cheap "drugstore" lipsticks, one I'm not even sure whether I've lost or never owned in the first place, lol.  I took the children to see Ice Age 4 in Kingston and popped into Superdrug, but once again there was no sign of the Gosh holo nail polish. Oh well. I'm gonna go to London at the end of next week (can't wait),  hopefully I'll have more luck there.  Does anyone know if we're getting the Dior Golden Savannah quint? None of the websites have it, wonder if it's an exclusive or something. I hate exclusives.


----------



## anita22 (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi ladies. It's been a while but I am back! Have had a tough few months (to cut a long story short, hubby and I have split up) so I haven't been posting much. But the good news is that I've moved back to the UK for the forseeable future, and am now living in London, hooray 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Carriee said:


> I'm so annoyed with myself - I lost my makeup bag the other day and so have repurchased all the essentials that were in it. I hate spending money and not even feeling like it's a real haul because it's stuff I have already! Luckily the only LE thing in there was Venus lipstick which is still on the site! Anyway, I definitely won't buy any more makeup this month!


  	Ahhh I did exactly the same thing earlier this week!! So annoying. I left mine on the tube on my way to a job interview. I ended up going to Boots to buy some emergency supplies (chapstick, pressed powder, etc) to keep me going for the rest of the day (I had to travel quite far for the interview, so needed to touch up). It was a MAC Softsac with quite a few of my favourites in it. Nothing LE, but all fairly new as I'd replaced them recently. The good news though is that I was offered the job, so at least I will be able to afford some replacements!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi Anita! Lovely to see you around again! Sorry about you and hubby though.  Congrats on the new job, well done!

  	The Dior fall collection is now up on Debenhams and HoF, it's just the Golden Savannah quint that's missing. I don't know why. I'm going to London next weekend, so I'll ask around.



anita22 said:


> Hi ladies. It's been a while but I am back! Have had a tough few months (to cut a long story short, hubby and I have split up) so I haven't been posting much. But the good news is that I've moved back to the UK for the forseeable future, and am now living in London, hooray
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## anita22 (Aug 15, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Hi Anita! Lovely to see you around again! Sorry about you and hubby though.  Congrats on the new job, well done!
> 
> The Dior fall collection is now up on Debenhams and HoF, it's just the Golden Savannah quint that's missing. I don't know why. I'm going to London next weekend, so I'll ask around.


  	Hi! It's good to be back  Has been a difficult time but all for the best really. Onwards and upwards! 
  	Re Dior fall - hadn't realised the rest of the collection is out already. I must have gotten confused! How strange. I will probably do some shopping myself at some point in the next 2 weeks so will also keep an eye out.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks for keeping an eye out. I'm not even sure I want the quint yet, would like to swatch it first. I'll see if Harrods or Selfridges have it. If not, I won't be too upset. 



anita22 said:


> Hi! It's good to be back  Has been a difficult time but all for the best really. Onwards and upwards!
> Re Dior fall - hadn't realised the rest of the collection is out already. I must have gotten confused! How strange. I will probably do some shopping myself at some point in the next 2 weeks so will also keep an eye out.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 16, 2012)

The Art Deco Dita Von Teese collection is up on the Debenhams website in case anyone's interested (Dawn?).


----------



## rockin (Aug 16, 2012)

Typical!  I hope it sticks around, as I'm going on holiday in a couple of days so can't go ordering anything now


----------



## rockin (Aug 17, 2012)

I bought some Infallibles from a US seller on ebay on 3rd August.  They haven't arrived yet, but there is a USPS tracking number.  When I track that number on the USPS website, it says "Electronic Shipping Info Received" and there is no further info after that.  I know they can't track it once it leaves the US, but surely there should be something to say that the package had been received by USPS at the very least?  Has anyone had experience with this before?


----------



## SNJx (Aug 17, 2012)

Does anyone know when the Carine Roitfeld collection will be released in the UK? Been looking through the thread and could only see that it's released in the US in September. Thanks in advance for if anyone responds


----------



## amy_forster (Aug 17, 2012)

I'd imagine it'll be an october release if the US is getting it in September  hth


----------



## anita22 (Aug 17, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Thanks for keeping an eye out. I'm not even sure I want the quint yet, would like to swatch it first. I'll see if Harrods or Selfridges have it. If not, I won't be too upset.


  	I just noticed the Dior collection is on the UK version of their website, and it shows both quints. So i guess it must be coming eventually!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks. I have just had an e-mail from Dior about the collection actually.  I've e-mailed them to ask where it's going to be available.



rockin said:


> I bought some Infallibles from a US seller on ebay on 3rd August.  They haven't arrived yet, but there is a USPS tracking number.  When I track that number on the USPS website, it says "Electronic Shipping Info Received" and there is no further info after that.  I know they can't track it once it leaves the US, but surely there should be something to say that the package had been received by USPS at the very least?  Has anyone had experience with this before?


----------



## anita22 (Aug 19, 2012)

I might be a bit out of touch as I've not spent much time in London the past few months, I've just read that Selfridges are renovating the beauty hall in Oxford St, installing something called The Beauty Workshop: http://style.selfridges.com/whats-in/beauty-workshop-selfridges-london

  	Anyway, I have to go to central London tomorrow anyway so I will check it out. Sounds interesting! Has anyone else been yet?


----------



## PeachTwist (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm starting to get beyond annoyed now with waiting for this package in Aus.

  	She messaged me on the 10th saying she'd tracked it down and it got lost.  Sounded suspicious to me but I accepted it and she said she would re-send it that evening, to me it sounded like she was perhaps just getting round to it - or maybe it really did get lost, I don't know.

  	She hasn't been online since and it's now the 21st and still no package and nothing from her even confirming if she's sent it or not.  If it doesn't arrive soon I'll be telling her I want a refund - this is 2 months now I've nearly been waiting and it's out of order.  Pisses me off because her feedback is all positive.  The excitement is just entirely gone.

  	Argh!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 21, 2012)

Oh that really is annoying.  Hope you manage to sort it out soon.



PeachTwist said:


> I'm starting to get beyond annoyed now with waiting for this package in Aus.
> 
> She messaged me on the 10th saying she'd tracked it down and it got lost.  Sounded suspicious to me but I accepted it and she said she would re-send it that evening, to me it sounded like she was perhaps just getting round to it - or maybe it really did get lost, I don't know.
> 
> ...


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 21, 2012)

I've not been, but am going to London on Sunday, so will check it out. Did you go? What's it like?



anita22 said:


> I might be a bit out of touch as I've not spent much time in London the past few months, I've just read that Selfridges are renovating the beauty hall in Oxford St, installing something called The Beauty Workshop: http://style.selfridges.com/whats-in/beauty-workshop-selfridges-london
> 
> Anyway, I have to go to central London tomorrow anyway so I will check it out. Sounds interesting! Has anyone else been yet?


----------



## Alisha1 (Aug 21, 2012)

PeachTwist said:


> I'm starting to get beyond annoyed now with waiting for this package in Aus.
> 
> She messaged me on the 10th saying she'd tracked it down and it got lost.  Sounded suspicious to me but I accepted it and she said she would re-send it that evening, to me it sounded like she was perhaps just getting round to it - or maybe it really did get lost, I don't know.
> 
> ...


  	Hope you get your package soon! Must be super frustrating!


  	Did anyone manage to order on of these uber limited Selfridges Beauty boxes? http://www.selfridges.com/en/Beauty/Categories/NEW-IN/The-Beauty-Box_475-1000-BBOX/
  	I was lucky enough to place an order for it at 7 this morning though I think they where releasing the boxes a few at a time as one moment it was in stock and the next it had sold out! Well mines has shipped so can't wait to try everything out!


----------



## lindas1983 (Aug 21, 2012)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Alisha1* 

 

 		 			Did anyone manage to order on of these uber limited Selfridges Beauty boxes? http://www.selfridges.com/en/Beauty/Categories/NEW-IN/The-Beauty-Box_475-1000-BBOX/
 		 			I was lucky enough to place an order for it at 7 this morning though I think they where releasing the boxes a few at a time as one moment it was in stock and the next it had sold out! Well mines has shipped so can't wait to try everything out! 



  	Must admit I was sad and ordered it as soon as I got the email at like 5.57am this morning lol.  For once my insomnia actually paid off.  Just got my dispatch confirmation email aswell, really looking forward to getting this.


----------



## Alisha1 (Aug 21, 2012)

lindas1983 said:


> Must admit I was sad and ordered it as soon as I got the email at like 5.57am this morning lol.  For once my insomnia actually paid off.  Just got my dispatch confirmation email aswell, really looking forward to getting this.


  	Glad you got it too! I actually received my email about 7ish! But I checked the website before I read it, at first I wasn't going to order but as soon as I saw 'out of stock' I had buyers remorse so kept refreshing the page (
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) till it was instock again!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 21, 2012)

No, but I didn't want to either. I was sleeping at 7, it's school holidays! 



Alisha1 said:


> Hope you get your package soon! Must be super frustrating!
> 
> 
> *Did anyone manage to order on of these uber limited Selfridges Beauty boxes?* http://www.selfridges.com/en/Beauty/Categories/NEW-IN/The-Beauty-Box_475-1000-BBOX/
> I was lucky enough to place an order for it at 7 this morning though I think they where releasing the boxes a few at a time as one moment it was in stock and the next it had sold out! Well mines has shipped so can't wait to try everything out!


----------



## Alisha1 (Aug 21, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> No, but I didn't want to either. I was sleeping at 7, it's school holidays!


  	Don't blame you! I hope I like atleast one thing in there! At about 20 pounds (inc p+p) its a bargain though! And 3 full sized products - glossybox it is not!


----------



## PeachTwist (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks ladies.  I'm getting really annoyed!


Alisha1 said:


> Hope you get your package soon! Must be super frustrating!


  	On the bright side, just ordered 15 of the perm e/s's from a member in the US who has dealt with UK shipping before so I'm looking forward to those.  Major bargain on them as they're all barely touched.  Leaves more money for LE items.


----------



## anita22 (Aug 22, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> I've not been, but am going to London on Sunday, so will check it out. Did you go? What's it like?


  	I'm slightly embarrassed to admit that I completely forgot to look! I lost my makeup bag recently so went along to Selfridges to get some new things to replace the ones I'd lost. I ended up spending about £200, I spent so long at the Trish McEvoy counter that when I was done I completely forgot about checking out the new area and walked on out! It was only when I was on the tube home that I remembered I had wanted to check out the new area. Some days I really do have the memory of a goldfish! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	On the bright side though, I now have a petite sized planner from Trish McEvoy as my new work-day touch up kit. I spent ages with the girl at the counter picking everything out. It has two "pages" containing foundation, concealer, pressed powder, bronzer and blush. Plus space for brushes, lipgloss, etc. I don't start my job for another 1.5 weeks but am using it already!

  	I also looked out for the Dior quints while I was out and about, but so far I have only spotted the khaki one.


----------



## anita22 (Aug 22, 2012)

PeachTwist said:


> I'm starting to get beyond annoyed now with waiting for this package in Aus.
> 
> She messaged me on the 10th saying she'd tracked it down and it got lost.  Sounded suspicious to me but I accepted it and she said she would re-send it that evening, to me it sounded like she was perhaps just getting round to it - or maybe it really did get lost, I don't know.
> 
> ...


  	Wow, 2 months is a long time!!! I'd be annoyed and frustrated too. Maybe she just forgot to post it and used that as an excuse to cover up.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 22, 2012)

anita22 said:


> I'm slightly embarrassed to admit that I completely forgot to look! I lost my makeup bag recently so went along to Selfridges to get some new things to replace the ones I'd lost. I ended up spending about £200, I spent so long at the Trish McEvoy counter that when I was done I completely forgot about checking out the new area and walked on out! It was only when I was on the tube home that I remembered I had wanted to check out the new area. Some days I really do have the memory of a goldfish!    On the bright side though, I now have a petite sized planner from Trish McEvoy as my new work-day touch up kit. I spent ages with the girl at the counter picking everything out. It has two "pages" containing foundation, concealer, pressed powder, bronzer and blush. Plus space for brushes, lipgloss, etc. I don't start my job for another 1.5 weeks but am using it already!  I also looked out for the Dior quints while I was out and about, but so far I have only spotted the khaki one.


  We'll see if I remember to check it out on Sunday.    I e-mailed Dior about the quint, at first they said it doesn't exist, then they said it does, but they don't know where it'll be available. I wasn't that interested in it to start with, but I really can't be bothered now.  I did manage to find the GOSH holo nail polish today, I picked up two. Can't wait to try it out.   I also picked up 3 OPI polishes from TK Maxx, I need to stop going in there!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 23, 2012)

It's package day today for me.  The 8 new Orly Flash Glam FX polishes I bought from eBay arrived this morning. Then my House of Fraser order came (I managed to grab the last two tubes of Mac VAE and picked up an Armani ETK e/s). Finally my Estee Lauder Violet Underground palette came. It's so pretty!  I think that might be an exclusive to EL and Selfridges, so I ordered it from EL, with free shipping and 3 skincare samples. 

  	Excited about the weekend, my husband is taking the children to his parents. I'm planning on rearranging my nail polish storage and doing an inventory as I have managed to buy shades I already own. How exciting, lol. I also want to go to London for a spot of shopping. I have £20 of HoF vouchers, a £11 Debenhams voucher and £45 on my beauty club card (and if Debenhams could kindly convert another £15 worth of points by Sunday, that would be grand!), plus around £20 on my Boots advantage card. Oxford Street, here I come, lol!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 25, 2012)

Has anyone bought anything from the Chanel autumn collection yet? I haven't, going to London tomorrow, can't wait. Got lots of vouchers/points to spend, lol.


----------



## Sweetoothj (Aug 25, 2012)

I bought Troublant  yesterday, would have also got Caractere lipstick, Chic and Parfait Rouge Shines and the Nail Polishs in Frenzy and Vertigo but Boots seemed to have a delivery issue.  I wanted to get all from Boots using my advantage points because then it would be free  My 2 local large stores told me Monday. Gonna pass on the powder though, swatched it and it looked rather chalky on me. I'm also giving the soft touch ES a miss to as they are similar to shades I already own.

  	I also splurged on Estee Lauder lol!! I saw the Violet Underground Pallette on display in Debenhams and got that along with the 2 lip glosses and 4 eyeshadows heehee!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 25, 2012)

Sweetoothj said:


> I bought Troublant  yesterday, would have also got Caractere lipstick, Chic and Parfait Rouge Shines and the Nail Polishs in Frenzy and Vertigo but Boots seemed to have a delivery issue.  I wanted to get all from Boots using my advantage points because then it would be free  My 2 local large stores told me Monday. Gonna pass on the powder though, swatched it and it looked rather chalky on me. I'm also giving the soft touch ES a miss to as they are similar to shades I already own.
> 
> I also splurged on Estee Lauder lol!! I saw the Violet Underground Pallette on display in Debenhams and got that along with the 2 lip glosses and 4 eyeshadows heehee!


  	Nice!  I also got the EL Violet Underground palette, I'm actually wearing it now, it's very pretty. I really only want the powder from Chanel. Unless the lipsticks and glosses are very special, I won't get them, because I have so many lip products, I have to stop buying more. But I will pick up Guerlain Genna Rouge G tomorrow with my Debenhams points, it is so pretty. I bought Gracy earlier this month, but I've been waiting to be able to use my points for Genna. None of my local Debenhams don't have a Guerlain counter, I can only buy it online or from HoF in Guildford.


----------



## lovesongx (Aug 25, 2012)

anita22 said:


> I might be a bit out of touch as I've not spent much time in London the past few months, I've just read that Selfridges are renovating the beauty hall in Oxford St, installing something called The Beauty Workshop: http://style.selfridges.com/whats-in/beauty-workshop-selfridges-london
> 
> Anyway, I have to go to central London tomorrow anyway so I will check it out. Sounds interesting! Has anyone else been yet?


  	They're opening one in Liverpool this October too. So excited to get NARS and Shu Uemura here! Not sure if it'll be a permanent thing or just a temporary shop.
  	Even more exciting is that British Beauty Blogger blogged saying that the Bioderma Crealine H2O micellar water will be available there!


----------



## lovesongx (Aug 25, 2012)

I'll be keeping an eye out for your swatches - so overwhelmed by that collection, I have no idea what to order!


----------



## rockin (Aug 25, 2012)

Evening   I'm back from my holiday, but now have loads to catch up on. 

  	The Infallibles I bought on ebay on 2nd August have finally arrived, postmarked 16th August!!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 26, 2012)

I've just come back from London. I managed not to buy/spend too much. In the end I didn't pick up the Chanel powder, it's pretty, but not £46.  I picked up Guerlain Genna Rouge G free with my Debenhams points and bought a few bits and bobs in Boots (they have a 10 points for every pound spent offer on this weekend). I didn't even spend all my Debenhams points or HoF vouchers (but I'm planning on picking up Supercontinental blush with my HoF vouchers).

  	I spent most of yesterday reorganising and catalogueing my nail polishes, I have a LOT more than I thought, around 500 I reckon, so I'm going to have to put myself on a no-buy. I'm almost there with lipstick and lipgloss too, just waiting for the Ruffian and By Request lip products and that's it. Hope I can stick to it.


----------



## rockin (Aug 27, 2012)

I need to stop buying nail polish too, I have so many and I rarely wear it as it tends to chip on me within the first day or two.  I also need to cut down on all makeup spending - I collected all my makeup together to make it easier to find in my room, and I was shocked at just how much I have.  I have more than enough for several lifetimes


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 27, 2012)

I have got into the habit of doing my nails every 2-3 days now, but I still have way too much nail polish. If I were to use a different one every day, it would take me 1.5 years to get through them all. Eek! Some are glitter or crackle topcoats, but still. I also managed to buy several of the same colour from different brands.

  	By the way, do you wear base and top coat when you do your nails? I find that using them really helps with the nail polish staying put. They still chip within 2-3 days, but that way I get to wear a different one anyway.  I'm using OPI Nail Envy which is really good imo, and Seche Vite as it dries so quickly.



rockin said:


> I need to stop buying nail polish too, I have so many and I rarely wear it as it tends to chip on me within the first day or two.  I also need to cut down on all makeup spending - I collected all my makeup together to make it easier to find in my room, and I was shocked at just how much I have.  I have more than enough for several lifetimes


----------



## rockin (Aug 27, 2012)

I sometimes use base coat and top coat, but it takes so long, and I don't have the time.  My hands are in and out of water almost constantly, which I'm sure must be the cause of some of the polish just peeling off, and I just can't be bothered to take it all off again and re-do it.  I'm attracted to all the pretty colours, that's my problem lol.


  	Just checked - I have about 270 polishes already catalogued, plus base coats and top coats, and I have quite a lot not yet catalogued - oops!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 28, 2012)

Has anyone here tried Cargo Lash Activator Mascara? I picked two up from the Boots clearance section the other week and only just tried it. My lashes have shrunk since I stopped using Rapidlash, I thought it wouldn't bother me, but they are so stumpy, I hate it. The mascaras only cost £2.50 each (reduced from £20), but they seem fresh enough, so maybe it was just the case of that particular branch not selling Cargo anymore?


----------



## PeachTwist (Aug 28, 2012)

Still waiting on the package from Aus.

  	I'm willing to give it another week but after that I want to request a refund, will I be able to do so through paypal or will it be too late?

  	She hasn't been online since Aug 10th which was 18 days ago so I get the impression she doesn't come online often, so does that mean I won't get a refund even if I do request it because they'd have to wait for her to reply?  I keep racing to the door every time there is mail or a knock on the door and it's driving me insane.


----------



## Sweetoothj (Aug 28, 2012)

PeachTwist said:


> Still waiting on the package from Aus.
> 
> I'm willing to give it another week but after that I want to request a refund, will I be able to do so through paypal or will it be too late?
> 
> She hasn't been online since Aug 10th which was 18 days ago so I get the impression she doesn't come online often, so does that mean I won't get a refund even if I do request it because they'd have to wait for her to reply?  I keep racing to the door every time there is mail or a knock on the door and it's driving me insane.


	I think Paypal gives you a 45 day limit to file a dispute, you could contact them and find out.  You're not having much luck with your international purchases are you hun x


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 28, 2012)

I would do it now. You don't have to leave it that long. Packages typically turn up within 2 weeks. I'd give it no more than a month before asking for a refund.

  	I'm really pissed off at the moment, I sold some stuff on eBay, posted them all on Wednesday, then yesterday I had a message from Paypal to say that one of my buyers has requested the money to be returned to them due to "unathorized payment". They asked me for proof of postage, but as it was only standard 2nd class, I only have the slip the PO gave me with the address handwrritten on it. Not sure if they'll accept it as proof of postage. I don't want to used signed for post as it costs £3.15 for 2nd class and hardly worth it since my items are usually quite cheap. I contacted eBay about it, but they're being quite non-chalant about it, just saying contact the buyer and sort it out. Cheers! So this person can get away with paying, taking the item and getting their money back?! I'm really annoyed. 



PeachTwist said:


> Still waiting on the package from Aus.
> 
> I'm willing to give it another week but after that I want to request a refund, will I be able to do so through paypal or will it be too late?
> 
> She hasn't been online since Aug 10th which was 18 days ago so I get the impression she doesn't come online often, so does that mean I won't get a refund even if I do request it because they'd have to wait for her to reply?  I keep racing to the door every time there is mail or a knock on the door and it's driving me insane.


----------



## PeachTwist (Aug 28, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> I would do it now. You don't have to leave it that long. Packages typically turn up within 2 weeks. I'd give it no more than a month before asking for a refund.
> 
> I'm really pissed off at the moment, I sold some stuff on eBay, posted them all on Wednesday, then yesterday I had a message from Paypal to say that one of my buyers has requested the money to be returned to them due to "unathorized payment". They asked me for proof of postage, but as it was only standard 2nd class, I only have the slip the PO gave me with the address handwrritten on it. Not sure if they'll accept it as proof of postage. I don't want to used signed for post as it costs £3.15 for 2nd class and hardly worth it since my items are usually quite cheap. I contacted eBay about it, but they're being quite non-chalant about it, just saying contact the buyer and sort it out. Cheers! So this person can get away with paying, taking the item and getting their money back?! I'm really annoyed.


  	Well I checked back through everything and I was wrong about the two months.  I paid for the item on July 14th.  She messaged on the 18th saying she'd sent it but hadn't been online to tell me.  August 2nd I messaged saying I hadn't received it, 10th she said it had been lost and re-posted and now we're technically on the 29th and I haven't heard from her since the 10th to even request a damn refund from her.

  	I'm now on day 46 so I just missed the fucking cut off.  I'm beyond pissed the fuck off now.  Sorry, 'scuse swearing.  Can't believe this.  Well that's £60 down damn the drain.


----------



## Sweetoothj (Aug 29, 2012)

PeachTwist said:


> Well I checked back through everything and I was wrong about the two months.  I paid for the item on July 14th.  She messaged on the 18th saying she'd sent it but hadn't been online to tell me.  August 2nd I messaged saying I hadn't received it, 10th she said it had been lost and re-posted and now we're technically on the 29th and I haven't heard from her since the 10th to even request a damn refund from her.
> 
> I'm now on day 46 so I just missed the [email protected]@ing cut off.  I'm beyond pissed the [email protected]@k off now.  Sorry, 'scuse swearing.  Can't believe this.  Well that's £60 down damn the drain.


  	Still contact Paypal, make sure you have all of your email correspondence  with the seller to hand and see what happens. The worst thing that can happen is they say its too late but if you dont try you wont know. If you paid with a credit or debit card file contact your bank/CC co and see about doing a chargeback/Section 75


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 29, 2012)

I think it might be 60 days, not 45. Contact Paypal, see what they say. And like Sweetoothj suggested, contact your bank as well. (It should work, that's how my bloody buyer got their money back after just 6 days of paying!).



PeachTwist said:


> Well I checked back through everything and I was wrong about the two months.  I paid for the item on July 14th.  She messaged on the 18th saying she'd sent it but hadn't been online to tell me.  August 2nd I messaged saying I hadn't received it, 10th she said it had been lost and re-posted and now we're technically on the 29th and I haven't heard from her since the 10th to even request a damn refund from her.
> 
> I'm now on day 46 so I just missed the fucking cut off.  I'm beyond pissed the fuck off now.  Sorry, 'scuse swearing.  Can't believe this.  Well that's £60 down damn the drain.


----------



## toobusytostitch (Aug 29, 2012)

rockin said:


> I need to stop buying nail polish too, I have so many and I rarely wear it as it tends to chip on me within the first day or two.  I also need to cut down on all makeup spending - I collected all my makeup together to make it easier to find in my room, and I was shocked at just how much I have.  I have more than enough for several lifetimes


	I have told myself that I'm not buying ANYTHING now until the Holiday Guerlain collection arrives - I want all of it (except MAYBE) the dark red lipstick!  So now I'd better just log off and not check any blogs/sites, because I can resist anything but temptation 

  	Any ideas when this Guerlain collection will be released?


----------



## toobusytostitch (Aug 29, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> I think it might be 60 days, not 45. Contact Paypal, see what they say. And like Sweetoothj suggested, contact your bank as well. (It should work, that's how my bloody buyer got their money back after just 6 days of paying!).


	Sometimes I hate ebay.  I got a set of totally fake Hello Kitty lip glosses from somewhere in Asia early on in my collecting makeup days.  It was so totally fake it certainly wouldn't fool anyone who knew what they were talking about - it wasn't even close to anything that MAC ever released anywhere in the world  .  I filed a complaint, and eventually got as far as being asked by ebay to get an expert appraisal of the glosses that they were fake.  Nowhere close to me sells MAC - nearest is Kingston, and I just couldn't be bothered.  They were fairly (suspiciously?) cheap, and it wasn't worth the petrol/time to go.  So in the end I didn't get my money, and the fakers got their way.  NOT good


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 29, 2012)

Yeah, I have a love/hate relationship with eBay too. There's so much fake stuff on eBay and they're letting them get away with it, but if you try to sell something that's been used, they remove your item. A lot of people don't mind slightly used make up if they know it's used in advance, but they bloody well mind fakes! Also, sellers now can't leave negative feedback for buyers, which I guess is good in some ways, but I have been messed about by so many people and I don't even sell that much stuff, it would be good to be able to warn other sellers. With the Royal Mail putting up their prices it's now barely worth it selling things anyway, so I might not bother in the future. 

  	As for the Guerlain holiday collection, I'd say early to mid-October.



toobusytostitch said:


> Sometimes I hate ebay.  I got a set of totally fake Hello Kitty lip glosses from somewhere in Asia early on in my collecting makeup days.  It was so totally fake it certainly wouldn't fool anyone who knew what they were talking about - it wasn't even close to anything that MAC ever released anywhere in the world  .  I filed a complaint, and eventually got as far as being asked by ebay to get an expert appraisal of the glosses that they were fake.  Nowhere close to me sells MAC - nearest is Kingston, and I just couldn't be bothered.  They were fairly (suspiciously?) cheap, and it wasn't worth the petrol/time to go.  So in the end I didn't get my money, and the fakers got their way.  NOT good


----------



## PeachTwist (Aug 29, 2012)

Well I just tried to open a dispute.  They told me the 45 days had passed and to contact the seller to sort it out.  Assholes. :/

  	If I don't get the package by Monday I'll contact my bank and tell them I want a refund.


----------



## Alisha1 (Aug 29, 2012)

PeachTwist said:


> Well I just tried to open a dispute.  They told me the 45 days had passed and to contact the seller to sort it out.  Assholes. :/
> 
> If I don't get the package by Monday I'll contact my bank and tell them I want a refund.


  	Oh honey I'm sorry your not having any luck with you CPs, I've had a bad day myself, I went town today and lost my phone in town, I rang it every other minute but it had been turned off so someone's obviously stolen it - really annoyed as its the iPhone 4 and it cost me nearly 500  and now I'm phoneless which is crap for me as I'm on my phone every other second :/


----------



## toobusytostitch (Aug 29, 2012)

Alisha1 said:


> Oh honey I'm sorry your not having any luck with you CPs, I've had a bad day myself, I went town today and lost my phone in town, I rang it every other minute but it had been turned off so someone's obviously stolen it - really annoyed as its the iPhone 4 and it cost me nearly 500  and now I'm phoneless which is crap for me as I'm on my phone every other second :/


	Yuck   I lost my Blackberry some months ago, and had to buy a new one (though it's only a cheapo one, so was only £100).  But I hated being without it until I could get a new one with my number transferred - would have been hell if I'd had to have a new number.  Luckily they didn't get through my PIN, so didn't get to make any calls on my credit


----------



## toobusytostitch (Aug 29, 2012)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 		 			As for the Guerlain holiday collection, I'd say early to mid-October.



  	Thanks.  I think I can manage to avoid buying anything else until then.  Especially with work/school etc starting again.  Had to go into work this morning to do the payroll etc for August, and it took ages - felt like I was going in slow motion lol!  Also, something in my eyemakeup disagreed with me, and I was crying all over the place.  I think it must be the Stila palette that i got from Buyapowa - I used a slightly sparkly one, and have never tried Stila before.  Nothing else was new.  Shame, I like it too.  DD (17) has already claimed it, so at least I won't have to risk the dreaded ebay!


----------



## Sweetoothj (Aug 29, 2012)

Alisha1 said:


> Oh honey I'm sorry your not having any luck with you CPs, I've had a bad day myself, I went town today and lost my phone in town, I rang it every other minute but it had been turned off so someone's obviously stolen it - really annoyed as its the iPhone 4 and it cost me nearly 500  and now I'm phoneless which is crap for me as I'm on my phone every other second :/


  	Please tell me you had loaded the find my iphone app or at least you have called your service provider to block it.....?


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 29, 2012)

Oh dear.  Sounds like a few us aren't having a very good time right now. Alisha, sorry to hear about your phone. I had a bad day myself, my daughters were behaving so badly, I actually had to trun the car around and drive home when I tried to take them to a softplay. My poor little boy of course also didn't get to go, but considering he's only 6, he handled it in a lot more grown up way than the girls. They really did my head in today.


----------



## Alisha1 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hopefully they will learn to behave next time, we had loads of kids down as well as it was my nieces birthday party, though I wasn't in much of a party mood today :/


----------



## toobusytostitch (Aug 30, 2012)

Oh poor you; definitely the end of the school holidays isn't it?  My nine year old has taken to whacking my fourteen year old in the region of his appendectomy scar   Back to school next Tuesday...


----------



## Sweetoothj (Aug 30, 2012)

Alisha1 said:


> It is a horrible feeling losing a phone, I have to wait a for a month till the next iPhone comes out till I get a new one :/ I hate the feeling that someone else has got my phone
> They turned the phone off straight away, I'm guessing they knew what they where doing and have stolen before :/
> 
> 
> ...









 Oh dear!! If you have home contents insurance check if your policy has personal possessions cover added to it, if so then you can claim for your phone on that.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 30, 2012)

toobusytostitch said:


> Oh poor you; definitely the end of the school holidays isn't it?  My nine year old has taken to whacking my fourteen year old in the region of his appendectomy scar   Back to school next Tuesday...


  That sounds like something mine would do. My eldest has permanent scarring on her face due to her sister scratching her.  It's Wednesday for us, Tuesday's inset day sadly. Although my husband has taken today and tomorrow off, then it's the weekend, so hopefully it'll be easier.


----------



## rockin (Aug 30, 2012)

Wednesday is back to school day for my daughter.  She's going to have to start getting up early again (and so am I, sadly).  I don't know how she's going to manage it, the lazy stop-abed.

  	I was talking on the phone until 4:30am this morning, yet I was up by 9:30.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 30, 2012)

My eldest is starting secondary school and will need to leave the house at 7.10 in the morning! She normally doesn't even get up by then. Ouch!



rockin said:


> Wednesday is back to school day for my daughter.  She's going to have to start getting up early again (and so am I, sadly).  I don't know how she's going to manage it, the lazy stop-abed.
> 
> I was talking on the phone until 4:30am this morning, yet I was up by 9:30.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 30, 2012)

Somebody was trying to sell a Pleasureflush MSF on eBay for £125, it hads bids up to £57, but it says the reserve price wasn't met. How anyone would think an MSF would be worth £125, it wasn't even new. And someone bid £57 for it! Wow! Maybe I should sell one of mine, lol.


----------



## Alisha1 (Aug 30, 2012)

I wonder how much a brand new one would go for!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 30, 2012)

I bought mine for about £55 I think, but it was about 3 years ago. Don't even know if there are any new ones left now, it's been nearly 10 years since Pleasureflush was released.



Alisha1 said:


> Thanks, I'll have to check
> 
> I have a scar on my arm from when I was younger when my sister scratched me, its been years and it's still there :/
> I wonder how much a brand new one would go for!


----------



## toobusytostitch (Aug 31, 2012)

rockin said:


> Wednesday is back to school day for my daughter.  She's going to have to start getting up early again (and so am I, sadly).  I don't know how she's going to manage it, the lazy stop-abed.
> 
> I was talking on the phone until 4:30am this morning, yet I was up by 9:30.


	Yes, back to getting up early here too.  Things slip quite considerably over the summer holiday here as regards getting up/going to bed times.  My older ones have to get the bus at 7:30, and they haven't seen 7:30 for weeks!  The thought of going back to all the packed lunches etc almost makes me consider home schooling.  OK, nothing would really make me consider home schooling, but you know what I mean!

  	I'm torn.  I've just put myself on a no-buy when the SA from Estee Lauder in HoF phones me up - they've got a nice promotion going, buy two items (one skincare) and get a nice GWP.  Please tell me I don't need anything.....


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 2, 2012)

Has anyone started stalking the Mac website yet? If Ruffian is coming out this month (by the way, did you see the post on the Early Buzz thread? there are so many collections coming out in September!), I really want to pick up Ruffian Red l/s. Otherwise I only want Supercontinental which I'll be picking up with my HoF vouchers on Thursday.

  	I finished organising my nail polish stash and the inventory, I have 507 nail polishes! OMG! I knew I had a lot, but that's just mind boggling. I have a few on my wishlist, but other than that I really need to stop buying them now, I have more than I can use within 2 years (even if I paint my nails every 2-3 days). Crazy.


----------



## Bella Morte (Sep 2, 2012)

Does anybody have a clue as to when the MAC Style Seeker collection will be released? There are a few pieces that I simply _must_ get my hands on!!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 2, 2012)

Any day now, I'm guessing sometime before or on Tuesday (online), Thursday at the counters.



Bella Morte said:


> Does anybody have a clue as to when the MAC Style Seeker collection will be released? There are a few pieces that I simply _must_ get my hands on!!


----------



## lovesongx (Sep 2, 2012)

Nothing is exciting me for September. I feel like MAC's collections are full of products that I already have - I can't justify another brown eyeshadow, another red lipstick or another pink lipgloss. They just seem to be items that should be in the permanent collection, rather than fun, exciting, new products that I have nothing like!


----------



## rockin (Sep 2, 2012)

So many collections coming out at once.  I'm going to have to drastically cut down this time.


----------



## Alisha1 (Sep 2, 2012)

Eek! I thought that was coming out next month! I seriously cannot afford any makeup this month


----------



## rockin (Sep 2, 2012)

Alisha1 said:


> Eek! I thought that was coming out next month! I seriously cannot afford any makeup this month


  	That's the problem with all these limited edition collections.  You have to either get them straight away, or miss out.  It would be so much better if they were available for 2 or 3 months

  	I'm going to have to skip Ruffian Red if I want Ruffian Gold.  Luckily I have a lot of other reds


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 2, 2012)

Have you bought anything from the Art Deco Dita collection, Dawn?

  	I've just gone out to the shops (children and husband were getting on my nerves) and treated myself to an Estee Lauder nail polish. It was free with my Debenhams points (I still have £16 left on it, yay!). 

  	I don't really want anything from Mac this month other than Ruffian Red and Supercontinental. The Carine Rottfield or whatever she's called collection is really naff, I've seen the swatches and they are awful. :S


rockin said:


> That's the problem with all these limited edition collections.  You have to either get them straight away, or miss out.  It would be so much better if they were available for 2 or 3 months
> 
> I'm going to have to skip Ruffian Red if I want Ruffian Gold.  Luckily I have a lot of other reds


----------



## rockin (Sep 2, 2012)

I haven't bought any of the Dita stuff yet.  Money's tight, and I wanted to be sure what I wanted from MAC this month.  I have £50 of HoF vouchers, but they can't be used online and our HoF doesn't have MAC, so I would have to go in and order, and risk things being sold out in the meantime, so I will have to use those on permanent MAC, or stuff that isn't likely to sell out too quickly.




  	Edit:  Thank you for reminding me - they didn't have either the face powder or the eyeshadow box left, so I've managed to find those elsewhere, and grabbed the rest from Debenhams.  Guess I'll have to be extra specially careful with the MAC purchases this month.  Some of the Dita eyeshadows (the glamour ones) are actually permanent colours given new names, but the same numbers, so I can get those ones another time.


----------



## PeachTwist (Sep 3, 2012)

Well, nothing has arrived.

  	I've contacted my bank and it looks like they're going to give me a refund so I should at least get my money back.

  	I am still really disappointed tbh, especially as it had Parrot e/s and I've wanted it for so long.


----------



## gracie90 (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm sorry  Was it someone from Specktra?


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 3, 2012)

PeachTwist said:


> Well, nothing has arrived.  I've contacted my bank and it looks like they're going to give me a refund so I should at least get my money back.  I am still really disappointed tbh, especially as it had Parrot e/s and I've wanted it for so long.


  It's good that you can get your money back at least. If it was someone from Specktra, you should name and shame them. Can you leave feedback for them?


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 3, 2012)

PeachTwist said:


> Well, nothing has arrived.  I've contacted my bank and it looks like they're going to give me a refund so I should at least get my money back.  I am still really disappointed tbh, especially as it had Parrot e/s and I've wanted it for so long.


  It's good that you can get your money back at least. If it was someone from Specktra, you should name and shame them. Can you leave feedback for them?,


----------



## PeachTwist (Sep 3, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> It's good that you can get your money back at least. If it was someone from Specktra, you should name and shame them. Can you leave feedback for them?


  	Yeah, it was.

  	Australian user named iheartmakeup.  I've informed one of the admins who is trying to look into it - but everyone has given her good feedback and received their items which is why I'm just so confused about it.  She seems like a nice girl, but she doesn't come on often enough to reply to messages so I've been left in the dark with no package arriving.  Maybe she has sent it and it's been lost or at customs, I don't know but it's been nearly a month since she said she re-sent it and nothing has arrived and no other messages from her.  It's depressing.  I'm back on my hunt for Parrot


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 3, 2012)

I know her. She used to have a blog, Too Much Blush. She used to live in England for a while. Em or Emily I think she was called. I once bought something from her blog sale and it was a bit weird, she never responded, but the package turned up eventually.



PeachTwist said:


> Yeah, it was.
> 
> Australian user named iheartmakeup.  I've informed one of the admins who is trying to look into it - but everyone has given her good feedback and received their items which is why I'm just so confused about it.  She seems like a nice girl, but she doesn't come on often enough to reply to messages so I've been left in the dark with no package arriving.  Maybe she has sent it and it's been lost or at customs, I don't know but it's been nearly a month since she said she re-sent it and nothing has arrived and no other messages from her.  It's depressing.  I'm back on my hunt for Parrot


----------



## PeachTwist (Sep 3, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> I know her. She used to have a blog, Too Much Blush. She used to live in England for a while. Em or Emily I think she was called. I once bought something from her blog sale and it was a bit weird, she never responded, but the package turned up eventually.


  	Yeah.  Em is what I know of her as.  How long did it take for your package to turn up?  If it does show up I don't mind re-paying at all, but going this long I didn't think it'd be wise to leave it any longer especially as paypal refused to even deal with the issue as it had been over 45 days.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm not sure, a week and a half maybe? But she was still in the UK then. It was just weird because I e-mailed her a couple of time to ask if she had posted it and she never replied, and it was the same with another blogger I know. It was all fine in the end, just very unprofessional.



PeachTwist said:


> Yeah.  Em is what I know of her as.  How long did it take for your package to turn up?  If it does show up I don't mind re-paying at all, but going this long I didn't think it'd be wise to leave it any longer especially as paypal refused to even deal with the issue as it had been over 45 days.


----------



## PeachTwist (Sep 3, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> I'm not sure, a week and a half maybe? But she was still in the UK then. It was just weird because I e-mailed her a couple of time to ask if she had posted it and she never replied, and it was the same with another blogger I know. It was all fine in the end, just very unprofessional.


  	Well I suppose at least you got your items.

  	I've managed to get what seems to be an authentic Parrot off the US eBay.  Paid double retail which annoys the hell out of me but I'm desperate for that shade.  Hope it's worth it.  Suppose if not I could re-sell it on here to try and recoup at least some of my money.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 4, 2012)

It seems Debenhams are starting to put up the new Mac collections.

  	And I was looking at the Mac lipsticks and noticed they still have LE ones like Force of Love (!), Dish It Up, Watch Me Simmer and Runaway Red in case anyone's interested!


----------



## rockin (Sep 4, 2012)

So I see Styleseeker is out today.  Which other collections are we expecting?  I've lost track.

  	Most importantly, are any coming out which are MAC online only?  I'd hate to be waiting for them to appear at Debenhams or HoF and miss out.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 4, 2012)

rockin said:


> So I see Styleseeker is out today.  Which other collections are we expecting?  I've lost track.  Most importantly, are any coming out which are MAC online only?  I'd hate to be waiting for them to appear at Debenhams or HoF and miss out.


  This was posted on the Early buzz thread, don't know how accurate it is. Also we think Project RF might actually be Ruffian    Ok, this is a long list but I just had a chat with Mac UK and they named some stuff I know nothing of (and apparently they neither):  Me: Hi Sarah! Could you tell me what collections are coming out in the UK in September?  Sarah: STYLESEEKER  Sarah: HAUTE & NAUGHTY TOO BLACK LASH  Sarah: CREMESHEEN + PEARL  Sarah: "M·A·C VIVA GLAM 6 mths"  Sarah: "OFFICE HOURS  Sarah: "PROJECT RF ONLINE ONLY"  Sarah: "M·A·C FACE AND BODY  Sarah: MIDDLE EASTERN LIPSTICKS  Sarah: "NEW ACCESSORIES  Sarah: "SPRING 2013 TREND LIP & EYE PALETTES ONLINE ONLY"  Sarah: "ILLUSTRATOR BAG COLLECTION ONLINE ONLY"  Sarah: "FY13 GO SEES ANNIVERSARY FSS + ONLINE ONLY"  Sarah: "PRO LIP PALETTE PRO ONLY ONLINE TBC)"  Sarah: ELECTRIC COOL EYE SHADOW (again ?)  Sarah: Above are the following Collections coming out in September  Me: What are Project RF and Middle Eastern lipsticks? And Go Sees?  Sarah: Go Sees are MASCARA KIT, PREP + PRIME KIT, FOUNDATION KIT  Sarah: Project RF is relaunching products that have been discontined I think  Sarah: Im not sure what Middle Eastern Lipsticks are as I do not have any information on that collection I am afraid  Me: Ok. Do you know if and when By Request and Ruffian are coming out?  Sarah: By Request will be out online only on the 4th October  Sarah: and we will not be getting the Ruffian Collection in the UK only in the US


----------



## rockin (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks, Anita - I'd best get working on my list, ready for when everything is up.  Fingers crossed that Project RF is Ruffian - I really want the gold one.

  	Thankfully quite a bit of what I want is going to be permanent, so I don't have to buy it all at once

  	Nothing seems to be up on HoF yet.  I would prefer to order from them as I get more points on my card that way, even though cashback is low.  Debenhams cashback is just 3% at the moment


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 4, 2012)

Have you been using Topcashback lately? None of my last 4 orders (Debenhams x 2, Boots and HoF) gone through, I'm really cross. I don't know why. Debenhams owe me over £10 in cashback!



rockin said:


> Thanks, Anita - I'd best get working on my list, ready for when everything is up.  Fingers crossed that Project RF is Ruffian - I really want the gold one.
> 
> Thankfully quite a bit of what I want is going to be permanent, so I don't have to buy it all at once
> 
> Nothing seems to be up on HoF yet.  I would prefer to order from them as I get more points on my card that way, even though cashback is low.  Debenhams cashback is just 3% at the moment


----------



## rockin (Sep 4, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Have you been using Topcashback lately? None of my last 4 orders (Debenhams x 2, Boots and HoF) gone through, I'm really cross. I don't know why. Debenhams owe me over £10 in cashback!


  	Thanks for reminding me - my Boots one hasn't tracked.  All my Debenhams ones have, though, usually same day.  I always clear my cookies before going into TCB and on to Debenhams or wherever.  I haven't actually ordered anything from HoF recently, because Debenhams have had good cashback offers. 

  	If you haven't already, go into Customer Care - Cashback Claims, and lodge claims for any that are over a couple of weeks old that haven't tracked.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 4, 2012)

Yeah, I have done that. The weird thing is, I actually used different computers when I placed 2 of the orders, Also I'd never cleared my cookies before, so I don't know why it should suddenly be a problem. 


rockin said:


> Thanks for reminding me - my Boots one hasn't tracked.  All my Debenhams ones have, though, usually same day.  I always clear my cookies before going into TCB and on to Debenhams or wherever.  I haven't actually ordered anything from HoF recently, because Debenhams have had good cashback offers.
> 
> If you haven't already, go into Customer Care - Cashback Claims, and lodge claims for any that are over a couple of weeks old that haven't tracked.


----------



## rockin (Sep 4, 2012)

Styleseeker items are starting to appear on the MAC website.  I've just spotted the Mattenes, eyeshadow duos and blushes


----------



## Bella Morte (Sep 4, 2012)

Eeeek!


----------



## Bella Morte (Sep 4, 2012)

New collections now up on MAC website!


----------



## rockin (Sep 4, 2012)

So it appears (so far at least) no Office Hours, 'Project RF' , Go Sees or Middle Eastern lipsticks


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 4, 2012)

rockin said:


> So it appears (so far at least) no Office Hours, *'Project RF'* , Go Sees or Middle Eastern lipsticks


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 4, 2012)

Eh, I don't think I'm going to order anything right now. I want Viva Glam Nicki, Styleseeker np (maybe) and Supercontinental (maybe), but I want to also spend my £20 HoF voucher. I'm a bit underwhelmed by the new collections to be honest.


----------



## gracie90 (Sep 4, 2012)

All I ordered was Hidden Treasure and some new foundation - I feel like I have a lot of similar things to what's come out this month!


----------



## rockin (Sep 4, 2012)

I got all excited for a little while there - I received a letter from HoF, saying there's a free £20 voucher when you spend £100 or more in one go at HoF, instore or online, between 6th and 9th September.  I've just checked on their site, and it says MAC is excluded from the offer (amongst others)


----------



## Sweetoothj (Sep 4, 2012)

rockin said:


> I got all excited for a little while there - I received a letter from HoF, saying there's a free £20 voucher when you spend £100 or more in one go at HoF, instore or online, between 6th and 9th September.  I've just checked on their site, and it says MAC is excluded from the offer (amongst others)


	Yeah they're crafty I got that too.... They exclude you from using recognition vouchers at brand events now also...boo...!!


----------



## SNJx (Sep 4, 2012)

I did a live chat with an artist last week to ask when the new palettes with the clear would be available on the UK site. hey said they would be up on the 4th Sept but I can't see them up yet. I also spoke to another artist today that said the Carine Roitfeld collection was meant to be up today but she guesses it will be up in the next few weeks.


----------



## rockin (Sep 4, 2012)

HoF haven't got any of the new stuff up yet.  Debenhams have collections up, but they are incomplete.  I hope HoF don't put theirs up tomorrow while I'm at the first dance class of term - that would be just typical.


----------



## amy_forster (Sep 5, 2012)

I think the middle eastern lipsticks are the creamsheen + pearl collection thats up judging by the names of them  I'm looking forward to heading into store to have a nosey at the new face & body bits, I'm loving my sculpting at the moment!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 5, 2012)

No, they're not the same. There's only 4 lipsticks in the Middle Eastern collection including Mehr, Tabla, Yash and Double Shot. It seems that a few collections that were scheduled for September didn't come out incl. Office Hours, Middle Eastern and Project RF (still hoping we're getting Ruffian Red).



amy_forster said:


> I think the middle eastern lipsticks are the creamsheen + pearl collection thats up judging by the names of them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rockin (Sep 5, 2012)

I just spotted the Prolongwear blushes on HoF website,  so have no idea why that collection isn't up on the MAC site.


  	Yep, just checked - they have the Office stuff, Face & Body, Styleseeker, Cremesheen & Pearl, and also the lipsticks - Mehr, Yash, Tabla and Double Shot.


----------



## amy_forster (Sep 5, 2012)

Seems like there's been some confusion over what's being released & when this month then  I wonder what's going to be in Nottingham when I go tomorrow


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 5, 2012)

How weird. I didn't want anything from those "extra" collections, but really want Ruffian Red. 



rockin said:


> I just spotted the Prolongwear blushes on HoF website,  so have no idea why that collection isn't up on the MAC site.
> 
> 
> Yep, just checked - they have the Office stuff, Face & Body, Styleseeker, Cremesheen & Pearl, and also the lipsticks - Mehr, Yash, Tabla and Double Shot.


----------



## rockin (Sep 5, 2012)

Am I right in thinking that the Ruffian lipsticks will only be available from MAC and nowhere else, that is if we get them here at all?  I want Ruffian Gold for sure.  I know Estée Lauder have a gold colour lipstick in their latest collection for layering over other lippies, but I got the pearlescent one and I'm not at all keen on the smell of it.  I would much prefer MAC's gold lippy.


----------



## gracie90 (Sep 5, 2012)

I did a Live Chat and apparently a bunch of other collections will be coming out over the next few weeks in September, although they don't know exact dates.....


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 5, 2012)

Woohoo, so there's still hope for Ruffian!  And yes, it will be a Mac online exclusive, Dawn. I bought the Chanel gold lipstick earlier this year, so I don't need another one, but I'd really like Ruffian Red (although don't NEED it strictly speaking).



gracie90 said:


> I did a Live Chat and apparently a bunch of other collections will be coming out over the next few weeks in September, although they don't know exact dates.....


----------



## Alisha1 (Sep 5, 2012)

I hope we get the Ruffian collection also - I've been wanting Ruffian Red for a while now!

  	By the way is anyone getting anything from the Chanel Fashion Night Out collection? If there's anything that will break my makeup no-buy its Chanel!


----------



## PeachTwist (Sep 5, 2012)

Thankfully I already have Ruffian Red, a girl in the US sent it to me in a swap but I really, really want Ruffian Gold.  Sigh.

  	When I spoke to MAC last month they said we were getting it in October, they really need to inform everyone of the same thing so as not to cause this kind of confusion, it's irritating for us not knowing what is coming out or when.

  	Thankfully I seem to be saving on the Marilyn collection after cutting my list down to 3/4 items so that's not too bad.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 5, 2012)

No, I'm not planning on getting anything from Chanel right now. I'm going to go on a nail polish/lipstick/lipgloss no-buy, so not going to get tempted by Chanel. 



Alisha1 said:


> I hope we get the Ruffian collection also - I've been wanting Ruffian Red for a while now!
> 
> By the way is anyone getting anything from the Chanel Fashion Night Out collection? If there's anything that will break my makeup no-buy its Chanel!


----------



## Alisha1 (Sep 5, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> No, I'm not planning on getting anything from Chanel right now.* I'm going to go on a nail polish/lipstick/lipgloss no-buy*, so not going to get tempted by Chanel.


  	I think I'm more easily swayed by np than anything else, I'm after a few from the NARS Andy Warhol collection and the Dior Christmas collection which I just love even though I usually get irritated when brands change their packaging for a collection! 

  	I'm trying to convince myself I don't need MAC Hidden Treasure blush :/


----------



## PeachTwist (Sep 5, 2012)

I just did a live chat.

  	The girl said that she isn't sure if we're getting Ruffian but they may get info in October.

  	She DID also say to start checking MAC online for By Request between the 1st and 4th of October as apparently it may be released within those dates - so I'll be stalking the end of Sept.

  	Also said that the Middle Eastern collection will be out tomorrow, so who knows - we'll soon see.

  	On another note, does anyone have any of the Real Techniques brushes?  Is the Core collection worth the £20?  I'm really interested in the buffing brush but you can't buy it individually.


----------



## SNJx (Sep 6, 2012)

The core collection is definitely worth it! I use the buffing brush daily for my foundation


----------



## charlotte366 (Sep 6, 2012)

I bought 2 core collections as I love the buffing brush so much! It works with every foundation I use from full coverage like Estee lauder DW and the lighter end of the spectrum like MUFE face and body. I use the detailer brush as either a lip brush and the contour brush either for contour or buffing in undereye concealer.

  	Well worth the money, they wash really well and keep there shape too.

  	I bought my bits today in Mac fromt he face and body collection, I picked up both brushes, (I think the 215 will be well loved!), 2 pro sculpting creams in accentuate and pure sculpture and a Face & body foundation to replace my MUFE one which is on its last little bit. Will be interested to see if it lasts as well as the MUFE one, feel much happier trying a smaller bottle! I think this might have been my biggest mac haul for a long time, the last bits I bought were from the brush collection.

  	I nearly snuck in a mattene and blush from styleseeker, but told myself I just didn't need them!

  	I recently started work at a new job in the next town, the mac counter is a 10 minute walk from my office, dangerous, I also discovered that the Debenhams here has been refitted in the beauty department and it has a urban decay counter and an origins counter, things I had to go to London for previously! Must limit the number of days a month when I go out for lunch otherwise I will be in big trouble!


----------



## tats (Sep 6, 2012)

charlotte366 said:


> I bought 2 core collections as I love the buffing brush so much! It works with every foundation I use from full coverage like Estee lauder DW and the lighter end of the spectrum like MUFE face and body. I use the detailer brush as either a lip brush and the contour brush either for contour or buffing in undereye concealer.
> 
> Well worth the money, they wash really well and keep there shape too.
> 
> ...


 

	Sounds lik a nice haul  I'm going to hold a little bit with pro sculpting creams as I can't afford anything after splashing out on style seeker, but I would love to try them.

  	I wish I lived 10min away from MAC store lol that would be a dream.. You are so lucky


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 6, 2012)

I went to check out the collections today, the counter in Guildford only had Styleseeker, Cremesheen + Pearl, Face & Body and the Nicki l/g, none of the other collections that were supposed to be out in September. I only got Supercontinental blush and Warming Heart pressed pigment. I didn't like the Viva Glam Nicki l/g, it's not as nice as the lipstick imo. I also didn't think Styleseeker n/p was worth £10, it's not at all duochrome. Oh well, money saved.

  	I must keep away from TK Maxx though, I ended up spending lots of money there instead, lol. I also bought a couple of nail polishes from Superdrug and a couple of things from Topshop.


----------



## rockin (Sep 7, 2012)

In our Superdrug, they had some of the Sleek 'Oil Free Créme To Powder' compacts in the £1.99 clearance bins.  They only had the darker shades in there, though.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm brand new to the Spektra forums but have been a long time lurker so hi everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	I had a chat with a MAC artist last night and she said Marilyn and By Request would go up on the same day - 4th October (though she did say to check from the 1st as they may go up early!!)

  	Also she confirmed that we wouldn't be getting Ruffian though originally she gave the 4th October date for that as well.  After she said that I asked her if she was sure because i had heard rumours we weren't getting it so she went away to check properly and she said the rumours were right and there will be no Ruffian for the UK


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 7, 2012)

Welcome to the site!

  	Shame about Ruffian, but I'm sure I will live without another red lipstick. I must have 20-25 of them already anyway.

  	I was very proud of myself today.  Went into Debenhams and picked up the new Lancome highlighter as I still had £16 worth of points on my Beauty Card. The lady at the counter said if I spend over £40 I get 500 bonus points and I managed to resist! Woohoo!  Also had an e-mail about Bentalls doing a really good GWP if you buy 2 Lancome products, but chose to go to Debenhams instead and not overspend on somethign I don't need! 

  	By the way, the Middle Eastern lipsticks are now up on Debenhams too.



mushroomteagirl said:


> I'm brand new to the Spektra forums but have been a long time lurker so hi everyone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Sep 7, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Welcome to the site!
> 
> Shame about Ruffian, but I'm sure I will live without another red lipstick. I must have 20-25 of them already anyway.
> 
> ...


  	That great news as I want to check out Mehr the other 3 colours don't look like they would suit me at all!

  	Debenhams Beauty Card, that baby sucks me in everytime. I get £15 worth of points and just pop in to spend them on e.g. an Urban Decay liner and I come out with armfuls of stuff. Oh and of course this means I get more points for next month it's a never ending cycle ha ha. The best thing ever was getting Chanel's Aqualumiere for the grand sum of 1 british pound though and I managed to restrict it to just that one thing that day.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Sep 7, 2012)

mushroomteagirl said:


> That great news as I want to check out Mehr the other 3 colours don't look like they would suit me at all!
> 
> Debenhams Beauty Card, that baby sucks me in everytime. I get £15 worth of points and just pop in to spend them on e.g. an Urban Decay liner and I come out with armfuls of stuff. Oh and of course this means I get more points for next month it's a never ending cycle ha ha. The best thing ever was getting Chanel's Aqualumiere for the grand sum of 1 british pound though and I managed to restrict it to just that one thing that day.
> 
> Vitalumiere Aqua even d'oh


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 8, 2012)

Just come back from Boots as I needed to get some Calpol and Calprofen (both my son and eldest daughter have sore throats) and there was a sign saying they're getting rid of the Photo Kiosks as there will be a big store rearrangement and there will be more beauty brands coming. Ooh, I hope they get some cool brands in like Models Own, Stila, Chanel, Dior, etc.! So excited, lol.

  	Also, got a letter from Debenhams that they'll have 10% off all beauty and fragrance from Tuesday to Friday, no code necessary. Shame I don't really need/want anything right now.


----------



## toobusytostitch (Sep 8, 2012)

What does your Boots have at present?  We had a total rearrangement in our Boots, in Epsom, and the beauty brands introduced were Estee Lauder, Clarins and Clinique.  Bit silly, as it's almost opposite House of Fraser, that has those brands.  At least you can use/earn your Boots points 

  	Typical the kids getting ill just as they go back to school   Hope the Calpol does it magic!


Anitacska said:


> Just come back from Boots as I needed to get some Calpol and Calprofen (both my son and eldest daughter have sore throats) and there was a sign saying they're getting rid of the Photo Kiosks as there will be a big store rearrangement and there will be more beauty brands coming. Ooh, I hope they get some cool brands in like Models Own, Stila, Chanel, Dior, etc.! So excited, lol.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 8, 2012)

We don't have any high end make up right now, just a few cheap ones. We do have a Debenhams with EL, Clarins, Clinique, Benefit and Lancome, so I don't need those, but Chanel, Stila, Dior, etc. would be nice. 



toobusytostitch said:


> What does your Boots have at present?  We had a total rearrangement in our Boots, in Epsom, and the beauty brands introduced were Estee Lauder, Clarins and Clinique.  Bit silly, as it's almost opposite House of Fraser, that has those brands.  At least you can use/earn your Boots points
> 
> Typical the kids getting ill just as they go back to school   Hope the Calpol does it magic!


----------



## PeachTwist (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm excited.  A lovely Specktrette in Cali is CP'ing me Yung Rapunxel l/s, Jete, Moth Brown and Guacamole so I don't have to worry about missing those items because of college.  The only thing to worry about will be Moxie l/s, but that's not as bad as missing all the e/s's lol.


----------



## PeachTwist (Sep 8, 2012)

I assume that's online only?


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 8, 2012)

No, it's online and in store.



PeachTwist said:


> I assume that's online only?


----------



## PeachTwist (Sep 10, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> No, it's online and in store.


  	Thanks, I'll head in on Weds after college to take a look at picking up the UD Naked Skin foundation, I'm quite liking the sample I have.


----------



## rockin (Sep 10, 2012)

Guess I should have waited a bit longer to get my Dita Von Teese ArtDeco stuff from Debenhams *sigh*.  Just my luck!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 10, 2012)

It's always the case, isn't it? I could've saved £4 off the Lancome powder too. Oh well.



rockin said:


> Guess I should have waited a bit longer to get my Dita Von Teese ArtDeco stuff from Debenhams *sigh*.  Just my luck!


----------



## rockin (Sep 10, 2012)

Debenhams Cashback at TCB has just gone up to 5% as well, if anyone was thinking of buying anything


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 11, 2012)

Eh, the Boots in my town still won't have any extra counters, they've just put in a few more isles with Christmas stuff on them and made the No 7 stand bigger. Oh well.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 11, 2012)

Debenhams has posted this on Facebook:

 [h=6]"NEW SEASON EVENT NOW ON! GET 10% OFF ALL Beauty and Fragrance ONLINE & IN STORE! SUPERSIZE this offer and GET 500 BONUS POINTS when you spend £40 or more and enjoy FREE DELIVERY. SHOP NOW > http://bit.ly/SzKwSz and save on all your favourite brands including: Clarins, Estée Lauder, Clinique, YSL, M.A.C, Marc Jacobs, Lancôme, Urban Decay and MORE! *PLUS, shop online today or tomorrow and get an EXTRA 5% OFF* Beauty and Fragrance! Simply enter promo code: NH69 before the checkout page.* *Cannot be used in conjunction with free gifts."[/h]  	 
  	Hmm, might need to go and buy something lol.


----------



## gracie90 (Sep 11, 2012)

Does anyone know how long the 10% off at Debenhams is going on for? Thanks


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 11, 2012)

It said Friday, but they always extend it to the weekend.  However the extra 5% off is only today and tomorrow.



gracie90 said:


> Does anyone know how long the 10% off at Debenhams is going on for? Thanks


----------



## rockin (Sep 11, 2012)

The Enrapture Totem Styler and the Jumbo Waver are half price at Debenhams at the moment - £37.50 each instead of £75!!


----------



## gracie90 (Sep 11, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> It said Friday, but they always extend it to the weekend.  However the extra 5% off is only today and tomorrow.


  	Thanks! I wanted to order some MAC stuff, and then also the new Marc Jacobs perfume but you can only get one set of bonus points per day


----------



## gracie90 (Sep 11, 2012)

Ahhh I have Supercontinental and a new MSFN in my Debenhams basket but I need another £8 to make it up to £40! I really want Mehr but it's sold out 
  	I know it's stupid to spend an extra £8 to only get £5 back, but damn that offer is tempting!


----------



## rockin (Sep 12, 2012)

I went into HoF today, to see if I could order, paying with my vouchers.  Apparently it's not possible.  The only thing she could do is let me order from the website using their instore computer terminal,  (I was buying MAC, which is not available in our branch) paying online as usual, then when the goods arrive and I go to collect, they can refund me and let me pay again using the vouchers!  Even Boots can let you order and pay instore, why can't HoF?


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 12, 2012)

rockin said:


> I went into HoF today, to see if I could order, paying with my vouchers.  Apparently it's not possible.  The only thing she could do is let me order from the website using their instore computer terminal,  (I was buying MAC, which is not available in our branch) paying online as usual, then when the goods arrive and I go to collect, they can refund me and let me pay again using the vouchers!  Even Boots can let you order and pay instore, why can't HoF?


  	HOF seem to be a bit behind with the times! so frustrating!

  	i am going to london for a few days on saturday which should be good fun. i'm just trying to work out which makeup to take with me. i'm thinking the naked palette and a couple of quads for some bright colours.  i hope you're all doing ok!


----------



## rockin (Sep 12, 2012)

LMD84 said:


> that's pretty awesome! i use the totem one on a daily basis at the moment to get my curls done. people at work always say they look very 70's cool
> HOF seem to be a bit behind with the times! so frustrating!
> 
> i am going to london for a few days on saturday which should be good fun. i'm just trying to work out which makeup to take with me. i'm thinking the naked palette and a couple of quads for some bright colours.  i hope you're all doing ok!


	It's a brilliant price, isn't it?  No way could I afford it at £75, but at £37.50, it's a whole different story.

  	Enjoy your trip to London.  I haven't been there for about 18 years, and never stayed there.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 12, 2012)

rockin said:


> It's a brilliant price, isn't it?  No way could I afford it at £75, but at £37.50, it's a whole different story.
> Enjoy your trip to London.  I haven't been there for about 18 years, and never stayed there.


  	exactly! very much a bargain!  and i havent been to london in a long while. this time i'm staying in a hilton (treating myself) and i'm pretty excited! it will also be the longest drive i have done too so i'm kinda nervous about that! i've only had my car about 4 months so hopefully i'll be ok!


----------



## rockin (Sep 12, 2012)

LMD84 said:


> exactly! very much a bargain!  and i havent been to london in a long while. this time i'm staying in a hilton (treating myself) and i'm pretty excited! it will also be the longest drive i have done too so i'm kinda nervous about that! i've only had my car about 4 months so hopefully i'll be ok!


  	Have you checked whether the Congestion Charge will apply where you're going?  It's a pain in the bum


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 12, 2012)

Are you going to London on your own? Maybe we could have an impromtu forum meet-up. There's a few of us here from in and around London. I'm free on Sunday! 



LMD84 said:


> exactly! very much a bargain!  and i havent been to london in a long while. this time i'm staying in a hilton (treating myself) and i'm pretty excited! it will also be the longest drive i have done too so i'm kinda nervous about that! i've only had my car about 4 months so hopefully i'll be ok!


----------



## anita22 (Sep 12, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Are you going to London on your own? Maybe we could have an impromtu forum meet-up. There's a few of us here from in and around London. I'm free on Sunday!


  	I would be up for this too, though I'm only free on Saturday unfortunately!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 12, 2012)

I can do Saturday afternoon. 



anita22 said:


> I know the feeling. Until last week I hadn't driven in more than 6 months and my first trip was a 1 hour commute in London in rush hour traffic! I'm not the most confident of drivers but I was fine and I am sure you will be too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 13, 2012)

anita22 said:


> I know the feeling. Until last week I hadn't driven in more than 6 months and my first trip was a 1 hour commute in London in rush hour traffic! I'm not the most confident of drivers but I was fine and I am sure you will be too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	eek! you are very brave for doing that drive then!  but that;s great you did ok!

  	Today have been a little stressful. I noticed Annie the cat was eating slowly last night and her lip was dangling down all weird. It looked like she;d had a stroke or something! On further inspection I found that one of her fangs was missing and the other was sticking out at a weird angle which was why her lip and mouth was all weird! So i had to leave work a few hours early to take her to the vet. Luckily I have an amazing area manager who let me go and i'll still get paid for it. The vet said her mouth was infected so gave her two injections! She said the tooth will come out of its own accord and that it will most likely be out in a few days. Luckily my neighbour is looking after the fur babies while i'm away so she will be keeping a close eye on her  phew! But that was £44 gone from my london spending money! But at least I know my baby is ok!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 13, 2012)

Ouch! Poor Annie!  We had a weird time with Fluff last Friday too, I found him doing a poo on the dining room floor which he never does, plonked him outside and he just stayed where I put him, looked all gloomy and annoyed. He's a very energetic kitten, so I could see this was totally not normal. I was worried he might have been poisoned or something, so hubby took him to the vets straight away, but luckily it wasn't that. He was given anti-biotics and anti-inflammatory and was back to normal the following day. Phew! Paws has me worried sometimes too as he will stay outside until it's dark and refuses to come in, somoetimes as late as 9.30 pm. Cats are almost more trouble than children. I say almost though, my 3 children have been pretty awful lately esp towards each other.

  	Anyway, no worries about meeting up in London, we'll do it next time. 



LMD84 said:


> Today have been a little stressful. I noticed Annie the cat was eating slowly last night and her lip was dangling down all weird. It looked like she;d had a stroke or something! On further inspection I found that one of her fangs was missing and the other was sticking out at a weird angle which was why her lip and mouth was all weird! So i had to leave work a few hours early to take her to the vet. Luckily I have an amazing area manager who let me go and i'll still get paid for it. The vet said her mouth was infected so gave her two injections! She said the tooth will come out of its own accord and that it will most likely be out in a few days. Luckily my neighbour is looking after the fur babies while i'm away so she will be keeping a close eye on her  phew! But that was £44 gone from my london spending money! But at least I know my baby is ok!


----------



## rockin (Sep 14, 2012)

If anyone likes Becca brushes, blush or nail polish, love-makeup.co.uk has it in the sale at the moment. -  some things half price, some things just under 50% off


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 14, 2012)

Have you noticed that the Office Hours collection is now up on the Mac website? I saw it yesterday at the counter, but I didn't want anything. Ended up only getting Supercontinental blush and Warming Heart pressed pigment this month. I did order Ruffian Red from an eBay seller yesterday though since I was told again we're not getting it. It cost me around £19 with postage in the end, but never mind. It looks so beautiful on Lou, I just had to get it.


----------



## rockin (Sep 14, 2012)

I got Supercontinental blush and Light Touch pressed pigment.  Light Touch is just a glitterbomb, though - very disappointed.  I got the 3 limited edition eyeshadows from Office Hours, and the Ever Ivory is so pale and sheer it barely shows, and it seems to disappear very quickly too - so much for 'longwear'.

  	I got worried that we might not get Ruffian, too, so I have ordered Ruffian Gold from an ebay seller.  I did look at Estée Lauder's "lamé" luminizer lipstick in HoF the other day, but it wasn't the kind of gold I was looking for, plus I'm not keen on the smell of their lipsticks.

  	I collected my HoF order yesterday, and they did the refund to my credit card and let me pay with the vouchers as she had said when I ordered.  I got MAC Starless Night pigment (so surprised to see this still on their site, so grabbed it), the MAC 214 brush and the Estee Lauder Vivid Shine eyeshadow in Pop Pistachio.  I had intended to get Pop Pistachio in branch, but they had sold out of that and the Electric Orchid that I had been considering.  Also my Debenhams order of a few more bits from the Dita Von Teese ArtDeco collection arrived in the post - eyeshadows and the remaining blushes.  There is to be another Dita Von Teese ArtDeco collection coming out some time, which is the Fall Collection.  Again, some existing colours are being renamed just for this, as I noticed one of the blush numbers is already in existence.

  	My bargain Enrapture Totem Styler has also been despatched, via courier, but I don't know when that is due to arrive.  I'm looking forward to having a play and seeing if I can get my hair to retain some curl or wave for once.

  	My son wanted to go to look at the Hot Wheels cars in Asda Living yesterday, which is right across town, so while we were in that area I also popped in to TKMaxx, and ended up getting a 'By Lauren Luke' palette in 'My Smokey Classics' for just £7.99 and an E.L.F. 32 colour eyeshadow palette for £4.  There were several NYX palettes, too, but I felt I have spent enough for a while.  I stopped myself buying any nail polishes there, too, as most of the sets had lots of colours I wouldn't wear, and only a few that I would.  Considering I have hundreds of polishes already, I skipped.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 14, 2012)

Well done on resisting the call of nail polish, lol. I popped into TK Maxx yesterday too, but didn't buy anything. In fact the only make up item I bought while I was in Kingston was a new Too Faced eyeliner which I bought with my Boots points, so it was free anyway.  I have been buying stuff on eBay lately though which is not good.

  	The pressed pigments are unusable on the face in my opinion, but Warming Heart makes a nice eyeshadow. It's the same texture as the Bobbi Brown sparkle eyeshadows and Laura Mercier sequin eyeshadows, oh and the Urban Decay stardust ones, which I like, so I don't mind it, but it's not really worth the money esp if you intended to use it as a cheek highlighter.



rockin said:


> I got Supercontinental blush and Light Touch pressed pigment.  Light Touch is just a glitterbomb, though - very disappointed.  I got the 3 limited edition eyeshadows from Office Hours, and the Ever Ivory is so pale and sheer it barely shows, and it seems to disappear very quickly too - so much for 'longwear'.
> 
> I got worried that we might not get Ruffian, too, so I have ordered Ruffian Gold from an ebay seller.  I did look at Estée Lauder's "lamé" luminizer lipstick in HoF the other day, but it wasn't the kind of gold I was looking for, plus I'm not keen on the smell of their lipsticks.
> 
> ...


----------



## rockin (Sep 14, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Well done on resisting the call of nail polish, lol. I popped into TK Maxx yesterday too, but didn't buy anything. In fact the only make up item I bought while I was in Kingston was a new Too Faced eyeliner which I bought with my Boots points, so it was free anyway.  I have been buying stuff on eBay lately though which is not good.
> 
> The pressed pigments are unusable on the face in my opinion, but Warming Heart makes a nice eyeshadow. It's the same texture as the Bobbi Brown sparkle eyeshadows and Laura Mercier sequin eyeshadows, oh and the Urban Decay stardust ones, which I like, so I don't mind it, but it's not really worth the money esp if you intended to use it as a cheek highlighter.


 
  	I bought Light Touch to use on my eyes, but somehow it migrated all over my face   Great sparkle, but I don't want that on my cheeks, nose, upper lip and chin LOL. I'll have to try it over a very sticky base some time.


----------



## rockin (Sep 14, 2012)

I went to the Debenhams site today, and got a pop-up on one of the pages

  	There is a 'secret code' for 10% extra off - use MF37 at checkout. Unfortunately it can't be used on beauty, but it might be useful for someone.

  	"Valid 14.09.2012 to 16.09.2012 only.  Excludes All concessions, gift cards & vouchers, electricals, Ben Sherman, Nautica, Fred Perry, beauty & fragrance, gift experiences."


----------



## rockin (Sep 14, 2012)

e.l.f. have posted on Facebook  "We have a huge surprise for you guys! Today we are launching our Last Chance Shop! Here we have the last remaining stocks of some fabulous e.l.f. products that are up for grabs! Stocks are very very limited so get them before they are gone! Whats more we're giving you 50% off the RRP of ALL products in the last chance shop! Simply apply the codes below:  UK & EU: LASTCHANCE50 IT: LASTCHANCE50IT  NO Minimum spend  Shop now at http://www.eyeslipsface.co.uk/category~catID~26.htm  Only Valid while stocks last. No Minimum spend. Codes valid until 11:59pm BST 30/09/2012. You must apply the code to receive 50% off the products within the Last Chance Shop. 50% off code will only apply to items listed within the 'Last Chance' Section of www.eyeslipsface.co.uk. Cannot be used in conjunction with any other offer."


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 14, 2012)

I didn't have much fallout (if any) from Warming Heart. I used it above the crease to add sparkles to my eyeshadows.  I like it for my eyes, but not for the face.



rockin said:


> I bought Light Touch to use on my eyes, but somehow it migrated all over my face   Great sparkle, but I don't want that on my cheeks, nose, upper lip and chin LOL. I'll have to try it over a very sticky base some time.


----------



## manderz86 (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up on the totem styler  any idea what courier Debenhams uses? It doesn't say in the tracking details and we live within a military camp so I need to book them in at the guard room :/ at the moment all there is under carrier info is "hub trailer via sorter"


----------



## rockin (Sep 14, 2012)

manderz86 said:


> Thanks for the heads up on the totem styler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Mine was delivered by a lady in a car.  I've just looked at the label on the bag, and it says Hermes.  It was despatched yesterday morning, and arrived this morning, not long after the status changed to say it had been received by the courier.

  	It comes in a black Debenhams bag with silver writing on, so if you tell the guard room that's what you're expecting, that might be enough.  I'm not sure if Debenhams always use the same courier or not.


----------



## manderz86 (Sep 14, 2012)

Thank you! Looks like it might be here tomorrow then *fingers crossed*


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 14, 2012)

I don't think couriers usually deliver on Saturdays.



manderz86 said:


> Thank you! Looks like it might be here tomorrow then *fingers crossed*


----------



## gracie90 (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm intrigued by the totem styler - may rewatch Lou's video for more info!


----------



## PeachTwist (Sep 15, 2012)

Random weird question.

  	I've noticed in the past month or two some random blotchy patches on my stomach.  They're kind of a pink discoloured look and they're definitely patchy, not specific in shape.  They're not raised, though.  Anyway I just kinda checked again and they seem to be spreading.  I've noticed one on my wrist for a little while and couldn't think of what it was but I now see it's another one.  They're definitely spreading though.  I have a Dr's appt on Monday but just wondering if anyone has any idea what I mean?  Finding it a bit odd as I can't think of what the issue could be.

  	Happier note:  My package from the US has been sent.  Jete, Moth Brown, Guacamole, Parrot & Yung Repunxl l/s are on their way to me.


----------



## gracie90 (Sep 15, 2012)

Quote:
  	 		Originally Posted by *PeachTwist* 


		 			Random weird question.

 		 			I've noticed in the past month or two some random blotchy patches on my stomach.  They're kind of a pink discoloured look and they're definitely patchy, not specific in shape.  They're not raised, though.  Anyway I just kinda checked again and they seem to be spreading.  I've noticed one on my wrist for a little while and couldn't think of what it was but I now see it's another one.  They're definitely spreading though.  I have a Dr's appt on Monday but just wondering if anyone has any idea what I mean?  Finding it a bit odd as I can't think of what the issue could be.

 		 			Happier note:  My package from the US has been sent.  Jete, Moth Brown, Guacamole, Parrot & Yung Repunxl l/s are on their way to me.  


  	How big are they, are they itchy, and how often do you get a new one?
  	(the medical student in me is asking a lot of questions, sorry!)


----------



## PeachTwist (Sep 15, 2012)

gracie90 said:


> Quote:
> How big are they, are they itchy, and how often do you get a new one?
> (the medical student in me is asking a lot of questions, sorry!)


  	They seem to be varying in size.  A couple have been itchy.  They're a pinky-brown colour.  Started out as a couple, then I found one on my wrist and then just today I looked again and saw at least 5 more which will have only shown up in about 72hrs max.  The first ones have been there for a couple months though, I didn't think anything of it until I saw the one on my wrist a few weeks ago and now this new set of them.  No worries about the questions!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 18, 2012)

UPS was supposed to deliver my Nars package today, but the tracking now says tomorrow? Eh? Weird.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 20, 2012)

Argh! I bought a Ruffian Red lipstick on eBay from the US and have just received my package - with a Ruffian Naked in it! How difficult is it to send the right colour, ffs? Now I have to send it back and all that crap. This is going to be fun.


----------



## rockin (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh no   That's the problem when you buy internationally on ebay - if things arrive broken or are the wrong thing, it's harder to get things sorted, and costly if you have to return something.

  	I've received my Ruffian Gold, and I'm glad I chose to get that rather than get the Estée Lauder Lamé luminizer lipstick.  The EL one is much more orange by comparison, plus I'm not keen on the smell of their lippies.

  	I can't understand why MAC aren't releasing the Ruffian lippies in the UK


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 20, 2012)

It's okay, she said she'll refund my postage cost and has already posted out a Ruffian Red. Let's hope it turns up. 



rockin said:


> Oh no   That's the problem when you buy internationally on ebay - if things arrive broken or are the wrong thing, it's harder to get things sorted, and costly if you have to return something.
> 
> I've received my Ruffian Gold, and I'm glad I chose to get that rather than get the Estée Lauder Lamé luminizer lipstick.  The EL one is much more orange by comparison, plus I'm not keen on the smell of their lippies.
> 
> I can't understand why MAC aren't releasing the Ruffian lippies in the UK


----------



## rockin (Sep 21, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> It's okay, she said she'll refund my postage cost and has already posted out a Ruffian Red. Let's hope it turns up.


 
  	Fingers crossed


  	Have you seen the new Barry M moisturising lipsticks coming out soon?   https://twitter.com/BarryMCosmetics/status/249084382051201024/photo/1/large  A wide variety of colours there


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 21, 2012)

Wow, Pink Pearl and Flamingo Peach are lovely. Too bad I'm putting myself on a lipstick no-buy once I reach 400, I currently 3 choices left, but I want to get Moxie and Rocker, so that leaves one. Maybe I'll pick up one of these. 



rockin said:


> Fingers crossed
> 
> 
> Have you seen the new Barry M moisturising lipsticks coming out soon?   https://twitter.com/BarryMCosmetics/status/249084382051201024/photo/1/large  A wide variety of colours there


----------



## charlotte366 (Sep 21, 2012)

I got paid today from my new job, I had to wait 6 weeks as I just missed a payroll cut off date when I started. I managed to leave off a half months salary from previous job, I was really pleased I managed it.

  	As a result I have had a "little" (read large!) Spending spree today.

  	Oasis sent a email re the new sales item going instore tomorrow, so I ordered some new shift dresses for work.

  	I also however ordered from Zuneta for the first time as I fancied trying some new brands, ordered the Lanolips Golden Ointment for the winter, LMdeB Blush Kaleidascope and 3 rouge bunny rouge shadows and a compact to store them in.

  	I walked into town at lunch time, avoided MAC (so decided to reward myself) I picked up Mushroom single shadow from UD and Sin 24/7 shadow pencil (I had a £12 gift card) so 1 of them was kind of free.

  	I also visited the Laura Mercier Counter and picked up the tinted moisturiser compact (hoping this will be a better shade match than the sleek base duo kit that I love but is a little dark on me!) and an african violet eyeshadow (looks like it might be close to trax by mac?).

  	The only thing left to get this month is a Artdeco eyeshadow primer and maybe a few shadows from the DvT collection at my local debenhams tomorrow.

  	I am off to London and france next month, so must not spend any more.

  	Anyone know any good places in Paris to pick up bioderma?

  	Also was wondering what peoples thoughts on the totem styler were who picked them up in the last debenhams sale, I passed but might pick some up next time they have a sale?


----------



## anita22 (Sep 21, 2012)

charlotte366 said:


> I got paid today from my new job, I had to wait 6 weeks as I just missed a payroll cut off date when I started. I managed to leave off a half months salary from previous job, I was really pleased I managed it.
> 
> As a result I have had a "little" (read large!) Spending spree today.
> 
> ...


  	I am in the same boat re starting a new job and getting paid. Luckily I have savings as I finished my last job in July and don't get paid until next Friday!
  	Love all your purchases. I have the Sin 24/7 pencil and find it a great staple for travelling. I also have African Violet - it's similar to Trax (which I also have) but I think it's a lot better actually, Trax is not very pigmented.
  	Regarding Bioderma, if I recall correctly you can now purchase this at Selfridges on Oxford St (as part of the relaunch of their beauty hall they have listed more brands).


----------



## anita22 (Sep 21, 2012)

PeachTwist said:


> Random weird question.
> 
> I've noticed in the past month or two some random blotchy patches on my stomach.  They're kind of a pink discoloured look and they're definitely patchy, not specific in shape.  They're not raised, though.  Anyway I just kinda checked again and they seem to be spreading.  I've noticed one on my wrist for a little while and couldn't think of what it was but I now see it's another one.  They're definitely spreading though.  I have a Dr's appt on Monday but just wondering if anyone has any idea what I mean?  Finding it a bit odd as I can't think of what the issue could be.
> 
> Happier note:  My package from the US has been sent.  Jete, Moth Brown, Guacamole, Parrot & Yung Repunxl l/s are on their way to me.


  	Have you considered metal allergy? I had something similar which I developed as a reaction to the metal rivets in my jeans (especially around bellybutton area, as there was a metal button where the back of it was rubbing directly against my skin). Have also had similar reactions to jewellery / watches that are not nickel-free, which could explain the wrist.


----------



## MichaelaLou (Sep 22, 2012)

I went to debentures and was asking the lady at the Dior counter about pink caprice (I can't find it at all In uk, I saw it in Orlando airport) and whilst I was there I asked her about artdeco. She said it was brand which started off in hair dressers, and is essentially an expensive collection 2000?


----------



## PeachTwist (Sep 22, 2012)

anita22 said:


> Have you considered metal allergy? I had something similar which I developed as a reaction to the metal rivets in my jeans (especially around bellybutton area, as there was a metal button where the back of it was rubbing directly against my skin). Have also had similar reactions to jewellery / watches that are not nickel-free, which could explain the wrist.


  	I hadn't but I'll definitely see about it, I know my Mom is allergic to things that aren't nickel-free so it could be possible.  Thanks.


----------



## charlotte366 (Sep 23, 2012)

Well I picked up a quad palette and 4 shadows yesterday.

  	I tried them this morning, very smooth and pigmented. shadows are a little soft but I prefer that to hard.

  	I also grabed the base as my UDPP is on the way out, applied well and the shadows blended out nicely.

  	4 hours lately and everything still looks as good as it did this morning! No fading no creasing, still vibrant, and thats after I poked myself in the eye with my hair straightners cos I didn't have my contacts in, my spent 15 minutes watering and my shadow on that eye looks no different to the eye that I didn't abuse!

  	the quality is better than collection 2000, comparable with MAC so far in my opinion. Its just a shame that there isn't a larger range of colours! otherwise I would go back for more!

  	I also picked up the diro grege palette yesterday, hoping thats going to become my go to work palette, going to try that tomorrow!


----------



## rockin (Sep 23, 2012)

Are you talking about ArtDeco, Charlotte?  They do have quite a range of eyeshadow colours, and there are more coming out soon with the Dita Von Teese Fall Collection - I think there are going to be some jewel colours in that, although I'm not certain.


----------



## rockin (Sep 23, 2012)

Just went to look at ArtDeco's website, and it appears to be a "reported attack page" . Apparently something on the page has been reported as downloading malicious software to people's computers.


----------



## charlotte366 (Sep 23, 2012)

rockin said:


> Are you talking about ArtDeco, Charlotte?  They do have quite a range of eyeshadow colours, and there are more coming out soon with the Dita Von Teese Fall Collection - I think there are going to be some jewel colours in that, although I'm not certain.


  	Yes i was!

  	I picked mine up from Debenhams

  	I ordered from sleek online yesterday, i got a couple of ther foundation tester shades - hoping they arrives, sleek isn't the best for customer service!


----------



## duku (Sep 24, 2012)

Does anyone know if the Casual Colours are still available in MAC stores? I'm looking for Keep it Loose.


----------



## tats (Sep 24, 2012)

I didn't know where to post this as I couldn't find this brand in cosmetic discussion.. but how adorable is this Paul & Joe holiday collection??







  	http://www.chicprofile.com/2012/08/pauljoe-holiday-2012-makeup-collection-official-info-photos.html

  	I want this unicorn set! so cute


----------



## rockin (Sep 24, 2012)

Those little tins are so lovely, tats.  Where do they sell Paul & Joe in the UK?


----------



## tats (Sep 24, 2012)

rockin said:


> Those little tins are so lovely, tats.  Where do they sell Paul & Joe in the UK?


	I know ASOS and Beautybay have this brand. There might be some small shops in London that would sell their products too, but I'm not sure as I'm not from London, otherwise I would have investigated lol


----------



## rockin (Sep 25, 2012)

tats said:


> I know ASOS and Beautybay have this brand. There might be some small shops in London that would sell their products too, but I'm not sure as I'm not from London, otherwise I would have investigated lol


  	Thank you, I will check them nearer the time.  I can't get to London anyway, and I don't think anywhere near me sells it, so I have to order online


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 25, 2012)

Not sure if you've seen it, but Karen has posted swatches of the Chanel holiday collection: http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/cosmetics/like-fairies-nixies-pixies-and-sprites-the-new-chanel-holiday-2012-collection-is-a-spellbinding-creature/

  	I love the eyeshadow quad!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 25, 2012)

Harrods used to stock P&J, but not anymore. I usually buy it from BeautyBay or ASOS myself.



rockin said:


> Thank you, I will check them nearer the time.  I can't get to London anyway, and I don't think anywhere near me sells it, so I have to order online


----------



## tats (Sep 25, 2012)

I lik the looks of everything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I'm not sure I will be buying anything.. maybe a lip gloss. It's so pretty.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 25, 2012)

Do we know when the Chanel holiday colletion is coming out by the way? Alisha?


----------



## rockin (Sep 25, 2012)

The quad and the blush are really pretty, but if I get anything it will be the Illusion D'Ombre eyeshadow.  MAC has laid claim to too much of my money for the next couple of months at least. 

  	Are we going to be getting the blue Illusion D'Ombres, does anyone know?  It seems like forever since we saw pictures of them online


----------



## Sweetoothj (Sep 25, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Do we know when the Chanel holiday colletion is coming out by the way? Alisha?


  	I was told by my local counter 23rd November a little while back..... Will have to confirm if that is still the case, I'm after that quad nail polish and the lipstick


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 26, 2012)

Those were exclusive to Chanel boutiques, Selfridges and Harrods. They were being sold in the summer, not sure if they are still around. I'm going to London next month, can check for you if you like.



Sweetoothj said:


> I was told by my local counter 23rd November a little while back..... Will have to confirm if that is still the case, I'm after that quad nail polish and the lipstick


----------



## Sweetoothj (Sep 26, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Those were exclusive to Chanel boutiques, Selfridges and Harrods. They were being sold in the summer, not sure if they are still around. I'm going to London next month, can check for you if you like.
> 
> 
> *Really, that late? I was expecting it to come out in October, most holiday collections do, don't they?*


  	Thats what I thought.  Good thing I rang the pop up store..... they said the new collection will be in on 9th November!! Not sure if that will be the date across the counters nationwide though alhough I would assume Selfridges will get it on this date too.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 26, 2012)

Don't forget the Debenhams sale is now on online (and in stores tomorrow) and also the HoF sale starts at 5 pm online! I have an extra 10% off code *MV44*, but I don't think it works on beauty. There is a 1000 bonus points for £50 spent offer though, I think that starts tomorrow!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 26, 2012)

That's more like it.  I will ask the nice lady in Boots in Kingston when I'm next there, she is always spot on.



Sweetoothj said:


> Thats what I thought.  Good thing I rang the pop up store..... they said the new collection will be in on 9th November!! Not sure if that will be the date across the counters nationwide though alhough I would assume Selfridges will get it on this date too.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 26, 2012)

ooohh i need the chanel quad  it reminds me of a more toned down version of the spiced chocolate quad from mac on first glance.


----------



## duku (Sep 26, 2012)

9th November? Damn, it seems so far away! I'm desperate to get my hands on a few things from that collection, I haven't bought any exciting make up since Hey Sailor.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 26, 2012)

The Models Own half price sale is now on! Use code SUMMERSALE. £25 minimum spend and not available on the new Mirrorball collection.


----------



## lovesongx (Sep 26, 2012)

I ordered Utopia, Mixed Up, Aqua Violet, Ibiza Mix and Balearic Cool. I originally wanted Raspberry Crush rather than Balearic Cool but it was sold out, I'm happy with my order though! Worked out at £12.50 for the polishes plus £2.95 P&P.

  	Don't think they used to charge P&P on orders of £20 (it used to be free on the 50% off orders under £20 too because the original price was £20 or more). Bit sad but still pretty cheap, about £3 each!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 27, 2012)

I haven't ordered anything from Models Own, I should be on a nail polish no-buy and I have pretty much every polish I wanted from them. Shame really, I would've loved to use the discount.   I don't remember whether postage used to be free or not, but it would be nice at least after a certain level.

  	According to British Beauty Blogger, the Marylin collection is coming out today, but it's only in the US, right? I can't go shopping today, my son was sick this morning, had to stay home from school.


----------



## tats (Sep 27, 2012)

There seems to be a lot of confusion as to when it's coming out. Somebody from the UK mentioned in Marilyn thread that the collection comes out here on Tuesday next week..
	but I wish it's today, because I'm off.. On Tuesday I will be at work


----------



## duku (Sep 27, 2012)

Just checked, she said October 1st. Are you getting anything from the collection?

  	Hope your son feels better!


----------



## PeachTwist (Sep 27, 2012)

duku said:


> Just checked, she said October 1st. Are you getting anything from the collection?
> 
> Hope your son feels better!


  	I really hope it's not the 1st, I'll be in college.  Hopefully it'll be between today and Monday or with any luck it won't sell out immediately.


----------



## duku (Sep 27, 2012)

PeachTwist said:


> I really hope it's not the 1st, I'll be in college.  Hopefully it'll be between today and Monday or with any luck it won't sell out immediately.


  	Hope it isn't then! There's always HOF/Debs websites if you miss it on the MAC site, it's nice to have that wee security blanket. What are you after?


----------



## PeachTwist (Sep 27, 2012)

duku said:


> Hope it isn't then! There's always HOF/Debs websites if you miss it on the MAC site, it's nice to have that wee security blanket. What are you after?


  	After seeing Temptalia's swatches, Love Goddess l/s, The Perfect Cheek blush & possibly the BP.  I've never actually bought a BP and have no idea how to use them and it does seem so sheer that I don't have any idea what it could possibly do lol.  What are you after?


----------



## tats (Sep 27, 2012)

PeachTwist said:


> After seeing Temptalia's swatches, Love Goddess l/s, The Perfect Cheek blush & possibly the BP.  I've never actually bought a BP and have no idea how to use them and it does seem so sheer that I don't have any idea what it could possibly do lol.  What are you after?


	I have Play it Proper beauty powder and it gives a beautiful sheen. I love using it as a highlighter. Although Play it Proper is great for highlighting, but the shade is quite a cool pink so doesn't look that natural but I can imagine Forever Marilyn will be just perfect! I will be definitely getting it and hopefully won't miss it


----------



## duku (Sep 27, 2012)

PeachTwist said:


> After seeing Temptalia's swatches, Love Goddess l/s, The Perfect Cheek blush & possibly the BP.  I've never actually bought a BP and have no idea how to use them and it does seem so sheer that I don't have any idea what it could possibly do lol.  What are you after?


  	Ooh I hadn't seen those. If I get anything it'll be Legendary blush and either Charmed, I'm Sure or Deeply Adored, I can't decide. Love Goddess looks good but I don't think I could pull it off. I'd love to get more but, realistically, I wouldn't use it much so it'd be a waste.

  	I only have Shell Pearl BP, I use that as a highlighter or subtle blush if I pile it on. Might use it today! I imagine Forever Marilyn will be a good all over highlight colour, it looks pretty and soft.

  	I hadn't even thought about the Marilyn collection until I logged on here yesterday, oops. I'm kind of over MAC, it's getting too pricey. I'd rather spend money on Nars, Chanel, Burberry, etc. No yearly hikes there.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 27, 2012)

Yes, she corrected it after I asked her about it. It said "today" before. I suspect it won't even be the 1st, certainly not at the counters, it's almost always Thursday.

  	I don't even know if I'm getting anything to be honest. I've looked at Allura's and Temptalia's swtches and I do like the lighter red and the pink lipsticks, but I have so many reds and bright pinks. Otherwise, meh.

  	Thanks, he's feeling okay. He wasn't even properly sick this morning, it was mostly just water, he's been fine since. I hope he can go to school tomorrow.



duku said:


> Just checked, she said October 1st. Are you getting anything from the collection?
> 
> Hope your son feels better!


----------



## duku (Sep 27, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Yes, she corrected it after I asked her about it. It said "today" before. I suspect it won't even be the 1st, certainly not at the counters, it's almost always Thursday.
> 
> I don't even know if I'm getting anything to be honest. I've looked at Allura's and Temptalia's swtches and I do like the lighter red and the pink lipsticks, but I have so many reds and bright pinks. Otherwise, meh.
> 
> Thanks, he's feeling okay. He wasn't even properly sick this morning, it was mostly just water, he's been fine since. I hope he can go to school tomorrow.


  	Oh I see! I did think it was a little strange that the counters would deviate from the usual release day.

  	I know what you mean, the colours aren't hugely unique and are easily dupeable if you have a large collection.

  	Oh good! That happened to my brother a couple of weeks ago, he felt fine after a bit so I drove him to school (tiny bit late) and they refused to let him stay. So annoying.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 27, 2012)

Yes, the rule is our school is that they're not supposed to go back for 2 days after they've been sick, but he really wasn't even sick, so I will take him tomorrow. Told him to just say he wasn't feeling well. Even that's an exaggeration, because he is feeling just fine. I refuse to keep him at home another day just because he spat up a spoonful of liquid.

  	Having read T's review of the Marylin lipsticks I have now talked myself out of buying any. She says Charmed, I'm Sure is similar to Runaway Red which I have. Rocker is less brown than Deeply Adored which I obviously don't have yet, but will hopefully pick up next week, so I'm good. Gesina is very similar to Love Goddess, I also have that and actually didn't even remember I had it, so that is why I don't need to buy any more lipsticks!

  	The only thing is tempting me right now is Legendary blush, but I want to know how pigmented it is and how similar it is to Supercontinental before I decide.



duku said:


> Oh I see! I did think it was a little strange that the counters would deviate from the usual release day.
> 
> I know what you mean, the colours aren't hugely unique and are easily dupeable if you have a large collection.
> 
> Oh good! That happened to my brother a couple of weeks ago, he felt fine after a bit so I drove him to school (tiny bit late) and they refused to let him stay. So annoying.


----------



## PeachTwist (Sep 27, 2012)

Well I'm excited.

  	My package from the US with my By Request goodies arrived!

  	Guacamole, Jete and Moth Brown - haven't swatched them yet but Moth Brown side by side Satin Taupe - you can definitely see MB is more purple.

  	Parrot e/s also arrived - worth every penny.  Such a beautiful colour - I'm so glad I managed to get my hands on it fiiiinally!

  	Yung Repunxl l/s - gorgeous but very dark so I'll have to play with it to figure out how it will work best before I wear it out the house.


----------



## toobusytostitch (Sep 27, 2012)

We have that rule too.  I now just phone in and say they don't feel well, or that they have a headache - my friends do the same.  It would be interesting to see the total figures for reported sickness at schools these days - i bet the number of people saying that their child is off because they have thrown up!  I don't send them in if they're genuinely ill, sometimes my ten-year-old throws up because he is inclined to eat too much too quick!  It is always annoying when they are absolutely fine by 10 o'clock!

  	I'm not on here (or anywhere really) lately as I'm on a 'no buy' until the Guerlain collection.  The easiest way to 'not buy' is not to read blogs/forums, or is that just me???


Anitacska said:


> Yes, the rule is our school is that they're not supposed to go back for 2 days after they've been sick, but he really wasn't even sick, so I will take him tomorrow. Told him to just say he wasn't feeling well. Even that's an exaggeration, because he is feeling just fine. I refuse to keep him at home another day just because he spat up a spoonful of liquid.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 28, 2012)

Yes, we said he wasn't feeling well.  I also told him to say that otherwise they'll send him home and he won't be able to do karate, lol! I wouldn't send him if he was puking, but there's really nothing wrong with him.

  	I should be on a no-buy too, mostly for lipsticks, lipglosses and nail polish. Actually I've been okay with the first two, haven't really bought any lipsticks other than Ruffian Red (finally it has arrived!) and the Nars 413 BLKR lip pencil, and haven't bought any lipglosses in ages! However, I still can't stop buying nail polish, but there are so many pretty glittery, sparkly, holo polishes out there, lol.

  	I went shopping today though and only bought myself a Vaselin lip therapy. Wanted to get the new Pink Bubbly one, but there's no way I'm paying nearly double the price for that! The Rosy lips one is £1.99, the Pink Bubbly is £3.49. Why?

  	I have decided I might only get Legendary blush from Marylin (if I get anything), nothing from the Carine Rottfield or whatever her name is, and 2 lipsticks, 2 e/s and maybe 3 lipglasses from By Request. I'm still torn whether to get Bait and Flash of Flesh, she I can't test them in person, I would probably leave them, but if I order online, it's not that easy to resist. I will get CoC though.



toobusytostitch said:


> We have that rule too.  I now just phone in and say they don't feel well, or that they have a headache - my friends do the same.  It would be interesting to see the total figures for reported sickness at schools these days - i bet the number of people saying that their child is off because they have thrown up!  I don't send them in if they're genuinely ill, sometimes my ten-year-old throws up because he is inclined to eat too much too quick!  It is always annoying when they are absolutely fine by 10 o'clock!
> 
> I'm not on here (or anywhere really) lately as I'm on a 'no buy' until the Guerlain collection.  The easiest way to 'not buy' is not to read blogs/forums, or is that just me???


----------



## rockin (Sep 28, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Yes, we said he wasn't feeling well.  I also told him to say that otherwise they'll send him home and he won't be able to do karate, lol! I wouldn't send him if he was puking, but there's really nothing wrong with him.
> 
> I should be on a no-buy too, mostly for lipsticks, lipglosses and nail polish. Actually I've been okay with the first two, haven't really bought any lipsticks other than Ruffian Red (finally it has arrived!) and the Nars 413 BLKR lip pencil, and haven't bought any lipglosses in ages! However, I still can't stop buying nail polish, but there are so many pretty glittery, sparkly, holo polishes out there, lol.
> 
> ...


 
  	I'm completely skipping the Roitfeld collection, too.  I do want a few things from both Marilyn and By Request, so this is going to be an expensive month.  I have been on a lipgloss no-buy (got so many, both opened and unopened) but I plan to get Cult Of Cherry and Flash Of Flesh, along with Jete and Moth Brown, and Moxie.  I'm trying to talk myself out of Rocker, thinking it might be too dark for me and I have loads of reds already.  

  	From Marilyn I want Love Goddess, Forever Marilyn, Legendary, and possibly Showgirl and Preferred Blonde.  I had wanted all the eyeshadows, but with them being bigger and more expensive, plus the new EDES coming out soon, I have to draw a line somewhere.  Had they been regular sized, I'd have got all 4.   I've had a job talking myself out of The Perfect Cheek and Charmed I'm Sure.


----------



## PeachTwist (Sep 28, 2012)

Hmm I'm iffy with this BP from Marilyn.  Some are saying it's great for super pale girls like myself but at the same time I can imagine it being £20-odd.  Which would take my order from £32 to minimum £52.  :/  Blah!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 28, 2012)

Yeah, I thought the eyeshadows were regular size. I thought I'd get them, but now having seen swatches, I'm not that keen, especially as they'll be far too expensive. I like the 3 bright red/pink lipsticks, but I have the dupes T mentioned, so it's senseless to buy them. Legendary looks very pretty though, I'll most probably get that. Can't wait for the EDES, will be picking all of them up! 



rockin said:


> I'm completely skipping the Roitfeld collection, too.  I do want a few things from both Marilyn and By Request, so this is going to be an expensive month.  I have been on a lipgloss no-buy (got so many, both opened and unopened) but I plan to get Cult Of Cherry and Flash Of Flesh, along with Jete and Moth Brown, and Moxie.  I'm trying to talk myself out of Rocker, thinking it might be too dark for me and I have loads of reds already.
> 
> From Marilyn I want Love Goddess, Forever Marilyn, Legendary, and possibly Showgirl and Preferred Blonde.  I had wanted all the eyeshadows, but with them being bigger and more expensive, plus the new EDES coming out soon, I have to draw a line somewhere.  Had they been regular sized, I'd have got all 4.   I've had a job talking myself out of The Perfect Cheek and Charmed I'm Sure.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 28, 2012)

Yeah, I don't think it's worth the money. Buy Lightscapade instead or something similar. 

  	To be honest, the whole collection is a bit meh to me (except for the red lipsticks which are very pretty), and after all the hoo-haa in the US, I really can't be bothered with it anyway.



PeachTwist said:


> Hmm I'm iffy with this BP from Marilyn.  Some are saying it's great for super pale girls like myself but at the same time I can imagine it being £20-odd.  Which would take my order from £32 to minimum £52.  :/  Blah!


----------



## PeachTwist (Sep 28, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Yeah, I don't think it's worth the money. Buy Lightscapade instead or something similar.
> 
> To be honest, the whole collection is a bit meh to me (except for the red lipsticks which are very pretty), and after all the hoo-haa in the US, I really can't be bothered with it anyway.


  	Yeah, I already have Lightscapade so I may as well skip it.  To be honest I think it's the allure of it being LE and what not that's sucking me in but I know I just can't afford it and I'd rather get The Perfect Cheek and Love Goddess instead of just the one BP.

  	I agree, the collection isn't great to me at all and the fuss those in the US have had is somewhat putting me off.  I keep checking the MAC website for just in case it's put up early but I suppose at the end of the day if I miss them it won't be the end of the world, I'd just be slightly disappointed.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 28, 2012)

I keep checking too, but mostly because of By Request. I don't think they'll be up before Monday though.



PeachTwist said:


> Yeah, I already have Lightscapade so I may as well skip it.  To be honest I think it's the allure of it being LE and what not that's sucking me in but I know I just can't afford it and I'd rather get The Perfect Cheek and Love Goddess instead of just the one BP.
> 
> I agree, the collection isn't great to me at all and the fuss those in the US have had is somewhat putting me off.  I keep checking the MAC website for just in case it's put up early but I suppose at the end of the day if I miss them it won't be the end of the world, I'd just be slightly disappointed.


----------



## tats (Sep 28, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> I keep checking too, but mostly because of By Request. I don't think they'll be up before Monday though.


	I also keep checking lol but I'm only interested in Marilyn, mainly  the BP and love goddess lipstick. I've read somewhere in the the thread that the BP is matte.. I'm not sure I want it if it's matte. I'll have to check that.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 28, 2012)

Well at least Marylin will be sold in Debenhams and House of Fraser too. By Request is Mac online exclusive and once that's gone it's gone.



tats said:


> I also keep checking lol but I'm only interested in Marilyn, mainly  the BP and love goddess lipstick. I've read somewhere in the the thread that the BP is matte.. I'm not sure I want it if it's matte. I'll have to check that.


----------



## PeachTwist (Sep 28, 2012)

That's exactly why I got it from a CP in the US to make sure I got the shadows I wanted.  I'm not too concerned about the lipsticks because I have dry lips already, don't need a dry matte lipstick making them worse or I'd get Moxie.  Wasn't risking missing those eye shadows though, they're all beautiful.


Anitacska said:


> Well at least Marylin will be sold in Debenhams and House of Fraser too. By Request is *Mac online exclusive and once that's gone it's gone.*


----------



## rockin (Sep 28, 2012)

If anyone is thinking of getting the 'Web Effect' limited edition orange nail polish by Barry M (currently free with any 2 Barry M purchases in Superdrug) in the belief that it might give a spider web kind of effect, don't bother!  I've just tried it out.  Over the new 'Gelly' Barry M polish it did very little, although maybe the gelly stuff dries a bit quicker - you need to use the web stuff on 'touch dry' polish, not dry.  It did work over another polish (I used the Barry M retro polish I had close by) but sadly nothing like a spide web effect - it's croc effect.

  	The gelly polishes are lovely, though just one coat needed and they have a good shine to them.  My Grapefruit seems thicker than my Pomegranate, though, and is trickier to apply smoothly as it seems to be drying as I go.  Both are great colours.


----------



## Alisha1 (Sep 29, 2012)

PeachTwist said:


> Well I'm excited.
> 
> My package from the US with my By Request goodies arrived!
> 
> ...


  	So are we getting By Request, Merilyn Monroe and Carine Riotfeld next week? 

  	Just went on the US website and almost everything has sold out from the Merilyn collection  :/


----------



## PeachTwist (Sep 29, 2012)

Yup.

  	Yeah - everything from the Monroe collection sold out in about 2hrs.  3hrs max.  Still haven't heard of a re-stock yet either.


Alisha1 said:


> I asked this monday when I was picking up my new phone from town and the lady told me the collection is out on the 2nd of November - I remember cause it's my birthday  I predict a big haul...!
> 
> Also the Dior collection should be out a few days before nationwide and a few weeks before at Selfridges  I'll try getting dates in a few weeks!
> 
> ...


----------



## Alisha1 (Sep 29, 2012)

PeachTwist said:


> Yup.
> 
> Yeah - everything from the Monroe collection sold out in about 2hrs.  3hrs max.  Still haven't heard of a re-stock yet either.


  	Guess we have to be uber fast at picking up what we want! I think I'm going to wait till thursday when the collection is out on counters, still not sure about which red to choose, I was hopping one of the reds would be similar to Ruffian Red seeing as MAC are annoying not releasing it here!


----------



## PeachTwist (Sep 29, 2012)

Alisha1 said:


> Guess we have to be uber fast at picking up what we want! I think I'm going to wait till thursday when the collection is out on counters, still not sure about which red to choose, I was hopping one of the reds would be similar to Ruffian Red seeing as MAC are annoying not releasing it here!


  	As annoying as it is - get a US CP.  It's still in stock on their website, or it was yesterday!  I'm getting one for Ruffian Gold as I already have Ruffian Red I received in a swap.


----------



## turtledove (Sep 29, 2012)

If anyones interested, saw the new Vice pallette from UD at Debenhams today. Was very disappointed tbh. Glitterfest and really similar to permanent shades.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 29, 2012)

Yesterday I've finally received my Ruffian Red I bought from eBay, but haven't swatched it yet, it looks quite dark and not at all blue, but will see once I've swatched it. Today I received some lovely nail polish I've ordered too. Aah, love getting packages.  The postman hates me though, lol.



PeachTwist said:


> As annoying as it is - get a US CP.  It's still in stock on their website, or it was yesterday!  I'm getting one for Ruffian Gold as I already have Ruffian Red I received in a swap.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 29, 2012)

Ooh, thanks. Looking forward to picking it up.  I find it hard to say no to UD palettes.



turtledove said:


> If anyones interested, saw the new Vice pallette from UD at Debenhams today. Was very disappointed tbh. Glitterfest and really similar to permanent shades.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 29, 2012)

Sorry I keep posting, but forgot to add that BeautyBay has a 15% off code NEWBB15, expires tomorrow. Plus some nail polishes are reduced, so I got a Deborah Lippmann one for £12.24 and a Nails Inc one for £7.39!


----------



## PeachTwist (Sep 29, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Yesterday I've finally received my Ruffian Red I bought from eBay, but haven't swatched it yet, it looks quite dark and not at all blue, but will see once I've swatched it. Today I received some lovely nail polish I've ordered too. Aah, love getting packages.  The postman hates me though, lol.


  	Hopefully you didn't pay evilbay prices though?

  	I'll be honest I haven't swatched Ruffian Red yet.  I took it out the box and put it in my collection but that's it.  I was mainly only interested in Ruffian Gold and I think RR is my first MAC Red lipstick - and I never wear red anyway which is quite odd as I have no issue wearing any other colour other than orange/brown on my lips.  Lol, I love getting packages too.  Especially with my being in college, I love coming home to packages waiting for me on the table to open and go "eeeeek!" and make my day better lol.


----------



## PeachTwist (Sep 29, 2012)

I got an invite to the release as I'm friendly with the girl on our new UD counter.  She basically offered me a job, but I had to decline even applying due to college and she'd need me to work full time.


Anitacska said:


> Ooh, thanks. Looking forward to picking it up.  I find it hard to say no to UD palettes.


----------



## PeachTwist (Sep 30, 2012)

Just got an e-mail from Debenhams.  Spend £50 or more on fragrance or beauty and get 1000 bonus points.  Valid until October 21st.  Now it's trying to decide whether or not I should wait for the Monroe collection to come out and order it from them or just order it from MAC when they release it, if they release it beforehand.


----------



## MichaelaLou (Sep 30, 2012)

Is by request out today or Thursday?


----------



## rockin (Oct 1, 2012)

Usually things go online on a Tuesday, but you never know with MAC.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Oct 1, 2012)

They said it would be today when i last went on live chat a couple of days ago. Hardly slept all night been bursting with anticipation!


----------



## Alisha1 (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm actually considering not buying anything from By Request...lets see if I can stick to it!


----------



## rockin (Oct 1, 2012)

I just did my first Live Chat, and asked about Marilyn and By Request, and was told "Keep checking online from tomorrow and Wednesday"

  	I do hope they don't wait until Wednesday, as it's the only day I HAVE to leave the house, and for most of the day


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 1, 2012)

I don't trust them, lol. It could well be today. I'm betting on tonight. 



rockin said:


> I just did my first Live Chat, and asked about Marilyn and By Request, and was told "Keep checking online from tomorrow and Wednesday"
> 
> I do hope they don't wait until Wednesday, as it's the only day I HAVE to leave the house, and for most of the day


----------



## duku (Oct 1, 2012)

MAC must think messing people about with online release dates is good for business. It's bizarre. Do they just not know when it will pop up online or are they trolling people?


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Oct 1, 2012)

Ugh i wish they would get their stories straight! It annoys me that you speak to different people and get different answers you'd think they'd have some proper info especially after all the fuss in the US


----------



## rubytitania (Oct 1, 2012)

I was told that Marilyn will be in stores Thursday and online either the same day or the day before...but I'm still going to look out for it from today!


----------



## rockin (Oct 1, 2012)

I asked only about online, as there are no counters or stores anywhere near me.  I "spoke" to Liz.  I wonder if she says the same thing to everyone, or if she changes her story?


----------



## PeachTwist (Oct 1, 2012)

rockin said:


> I asked only about online, as there are no counters or stores anywhere near me.  I "spoke" to Liz.  I wonder if she says the same thing to everyone, or if she changes her story?


  	Interesting.  I just did a chat with Liz myself and was told the same thing you were.


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (Oct 1, 2012)

Wednesday is my only day at work ...  i hope they don't wait til then


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 1, 2012)

I've just done a chat with "Liz" too and was told today or tomorrow.


----------



## PeachTwist (Oct 1, 2012)

Well I currently can't get on the MAC website so maybe it's down and being updated?

  	Scratch that.  Not updated.  Damnit.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 1, 2012)

While waiting for Mac I've noticed that HoF has the new UD Vice Palette and both 24/7 eyeliner sets available, so quickly ordered them.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Oct 1, 2012)

rockin said:


> I asked only about online, as there are no counters or stores anywhere near me.  I "spoke" to Liz.  I wonder if she says the same thing to everyone, or if she changes her story?


  	I got Liz too! Same thing was said today at about 12:15


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Oct 1, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> While waiting for Mac I've noticed that HoF has the new UD Vice Palette and both 24/7 eyeliner sets available, so quickly ordered them.


  	I really wanted to order them from Debenhams to get the points on my Beauty Card especially as they now have the 1000 point offer if you spend however much. I just asked the facebook page though when they would be available online and they said they had no plans at present (either that or the responder didn't have a clue either way) so will have to make the trip to Debenhams in Manchester.


----------



## rockin (Oct 1, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> While waiting for Mac I've noticed that HoF has the new UD Vice Palette and both 24/7 eyeliner sets available, so quickly ordered them.


 
  	They're not showing up for me?


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Oct 1, 2012)

rockin said:


> They're not showing up for me?


  	Try this link: http://www.houseoffraser.co.uk/Beau...fv2=Urban Decay&fix&spcl&ajaxsearchrefinement


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 1, 2012)

Go to Beauty-> New Arrivals and you will see the Vice Palette and the Smoked Pencil set. For some reason the Ocholoco set only comes up once you're on the Smoked pencil set's page, then it's on the right.



rockin said:


> They're not showing up for me?


----------



## rockin (Oct 1, 2012)

OK, found the Urban Decay things on HoF site, thank you.  They didn't come up in the regular Urban Decay section, I had to do a 'search' to find them.  I only ordered the Ocho Loco set for now.  I can check out the eyeshadow set in my local branch, hopefully on Wednesday after my dance class.

  	I didn't want to miss out on the pencils, after missing out last year.


----------



## SNJx (Oct 1, 2012)

Marilyn Monroe and Carine Roitfeld are up but no by request


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (Oct 1, 2012)

Marilyn is on the uk site


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 1, 2012)

What are they playing at??? I want my Rocker and Moxie!


SNJx said:


> Marilyn Monroe and Carine Roitfeld are up but no by request


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Oct 1, 2012)

SNJx said:


> Marilyn Monroe and Carine Roitfeld are up but no by request


  	There's also spring 13 forecast eye palettes if you check under eyeshadows


----------



## PeachTwist (Oct 1, 2012)

Got my order!

  	I was gonna wait for Debenhams to get it to get the extra 1000 points but tbh I couldn't wait any longer.  I ordered perm items as well but I got the 3 items I wanted most from MM.  LG l/s, TPC blush, FM BP.  I also got Beet lipliner but I picked it up without the "special" packaging so saved £1 lol.


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (Oct 1, 2012)

I just did a live chat, 'by request' will be up by 3pm today


----------



## rockin (Oct 1, 2012)

I've ordered the most important Marilyn bits I wanted.  I'll wait for HoF or Debenhams to put theirs online and order the other bits there, to get the points.

  	I notice the Marilyn stuff didn't sneak onto the site a bit at a time like things usually do - I was checking every few minutes lol

  	Where has By Request got to?


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks. It had better be! 



MakeMeUp79 said:


> I just did a live chat, 'by request' will be up by 3pm today


----------



## SNJx (Oct 1, 2012)

Oh damn! I have a drivin lesson 2.45-3.45, been waiting all day on my phone at uni ready to order by request  I'm crossing my fingers all the lipsticks and moth town aren't sold out by the time I get back!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 1, 2012)

I have to pick the children up from school at 3 pm! How annoying is this?



SNJx said:


> Oh damn! I have a drivin lesson 2.45-3.45, been waiting all day on my phone at uni ready to order by request
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rockin (Oct 1, 2012)

Just got this info on Twitter

  	Cocktailcosmetics are celebrating their relaunch and offering 20% off until 5th October with the code PHOENIX


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 1, 2012)

Eek, I've got to go out. Please don't put By Request up for the next 20 minutes!


----------



## duku (Oct 1, 2012)

Waiting for Debenhams to put it up. It's bound to appear later when I have to go out.


----------



## rockin (Oct 1, 2012)

The site map shows the By Request header now, but no products are showing yet


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 1, 2012)

Yes, that's been showing since they put the other collections up.  Well, at least I haven't missed it, although I will have to go out again in an hour. 



rockin said:


> The site map shows the By Request header now, but no products are showing yet


----------



## PeachTwist (Oct 1, 2012)

rockin said:


> The site map shows the By Request header now, but no products are showing yet


  	I've never even looked at the site map until you just mentioned it.  Shows how much I pay attention.  From what the description says though they're putting the lipsticks up first.


----------



## rockin (Oct 1, 2012)

PeachTwist said:


> I've never even looked at the site map until you just mentioned it.  Shows how much I pay attention.  From what the description says though they're putting the lipsticks up first.


  	I hope they're not putting up the different categories on different days like they did in the US.  The postage will be expensive that way


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 1, 2012)

Oh, I didn't notice that it says lipstick. I might just not bother with the eyeshadows if that's the case. Or maybe even skip the glosses too. I want Moxie and Rocker most. I might add something random to the basket if it's not up to £30.



PeachTwist said:


> I've never even looked at the site map until you just mentioned it.  Shows how much I pay attention.  From what the description says though they're putting the lipsticks up first.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Oct 1, 2012)

Seems like we might not get By Request today after all but will keep checking just to be on the safe side. Looks like they couldn't handle so many collections in one day.Interesting bits in bold and red.

*Sarah: *Hi Bridget
*Sarah: *How may I help you today?
*Bridget: *Hi Sarah
*Bridget: pleae could you tell me when the by request collection will be available*
*Bridget: i thought it was supposed to be up online today*
*Sarah: Yes it was I do apologize it will be online hopefully on 8th October now*
*Bridget: *Oh i see, and definitely not before then?
*Sarah: *Not that I know of at the moment
*Sarah: *I would recommend just checking the website when you can
*Bridget: *ok i will do that
*Bridget: *thank you
*Sarah: *Is there anything else I may assist you with today?
*Bridget: *just one more question
*Bridget: will by request be released all in one go*
*Sarah: Ok*
*Bridget: or will it be lipsticks one day etc*
*Bridget: like it was in the US*
*Sarah: At the moment all on the same day as far as I know*
*Bridget: *ok that's everything then thank you!
*Sarah: *No worries
*Sarah: *Enjoy the rest of your day
*Sarah: *Thank you for visiting MAC Live Chat!
*Bridget: *you too
  	Thank you for chatting with us. If we can be of further assistance, please contact us again.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 1, 2012)

^Thank you! Ugh, that's a whole day wasted for nothing. I wasn't going to order from Marilyn today anyway. I will keep checking though, but maybe not every 10 minutes, lol.


----------



## Alisha1 (Oct 1, 2012)

I just did a live chat with the same lady and was told the same thing :/ When she told me the release date was now the 8th I accidentally left on caps-lock, she probably thought I was being rude :/ lol

  	Anywho for anyone who wants a free delivery code *ARTIST *should work till Nov 16th  I just want Moxie I think...


----------



## rockin (Oct 1, 2012)

Looks like Sarah could be right - By Request has disappeared from the Site Map


----------



## PeachTwist (Oct 1, 2012)

Alisha1 said:


> I just did a live chat with the same lady and was told the same thing :/ When she told me the release date was now the 8th I accidentally left on caps-lock, she probably thought I was being rude :/ lol
> 
> Anywho for anyone who wants a free delivery code *ARTIST *should work till Nov 16th  I just want Moxie I think...


  	Since when does UK ever get free delivery codes?  I always hate that the US gets them or they get 2nd day shipping cheap or something.  Uber jealous.


----------



## duku (Oct 1, 2012)

Alisha1 said:


> I just did a live chat with the same lady and was told the same thing :/ When she told me the release date was now the 8th I accidentally left on caps-lock, she probably thought I was being rude :/ lol
> 
> Anywho for anyone who wants a free delivery code *ARTIST *should work till Nov 16th  I just want Moxie I think...


  	Thank you, that's awesome! Got my Deeply Adored from MAC after all.


----------



## SNJx (Oct 1, 2012)

The 8th is a whole week away, I'm so impatient!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 1, 2012)

Oh well, next Monday then.



rockin said:


> Looks like Sarah could be right - By Request has disappeared from the Site Map


----------



## Alisha1 (Oct 1, 2012)

duku said:


> Thank you, that's awesome! Got my Deeply Adored from MAC after all.


  	Yay hope you enjoy it! I need to see Merilyn l/s in person so I don't pick out the wrong shade for myself - still on the search for my perfect red...!


----------



## rockin (Oct 1, 2012)

Alisha1 said:


> MAC give out free delivery codes when you complete a survey, they sent me a link ages ago when I emailed them and I used the same link today to see if a valid code would come up
> 
> Yeah the US MAC site currently have free delivery till the end of the year! Ni minimum spend if I read the email correctly!
> 
> Yay hope you enjoy it! I need to see Merilyn l/s in person so I don't pick out the wrong shade for myself - still on the search for my perfect red...!


  	I've never seen a MAC survey


----------



## Alisha1 (Oct 1, 2012)

rockin said:


> I've never seen a MAC survey


  	They've only ever emailed me a link to the survey when I've emailed one of the artists enquiring about something. When the artist replies there's a link below the signature and the questions consist of rating the performance of the artist etc... and than when your done they give a free delivery code. That's where I used to get all the SURVEY codes from but they've all expired


----------



## PeachTwist (Oct 1, 2012)

Well The Perfect Cheek blush is the first sell out - took 6 nearly 7hrs, not bad!  So happy I ordered mine.  Be interesting to see what's next!


----------



## tats (Oct 1, 2012)

I was so worried I would miss out on the items I wanted.. I knew the collection would come out when I'm at work and I don't get back till late evening so I was so relieved to see that everything hasn't sold out


----------



## rockin (Oct 2, 2012)

I don't know if this is of interest to anyone, but I found this on Twitter this morning:


  	"According to @*ASOS* mag the new @*rimmelondonbuzz* Kate Moss matte lippys will be on offer for £4.99. Cue me stalking ASOS for the next week! "


  	MeMeMe are also doing the Groupon thing again http://www.groupon.co.uk/deals/north-london/MeMeMe/10976629


----------



## rockin (Oct 2, 2012)

Just checked on my MAC order.  It's showing as 'In Warehouse'.


----------



## PeachTwist (Oct 2, 2012)

rockin said:


> Just checked on my MAC order.  It's showing as 'In Warehouse'.


 
  	Yep - mine was showing as that within a couple hours of ordering so I held out hope it would be shipped but it's still as "In Warehouse" so I suspect it'll be sent today.  I'm sure their rule is if you order before 12pm it's shipped the same day, after 12pm it's shipped the next day which is why I'm not at all surprised that the collection was posted after 12 so they knew they didn't have to do everything same day.


----------



## rockin (Oct 2, 2012)

It now says dispatched 



  	Still waiting for HoF or Debenhams to list the Marilyn stuff online


----------



## lovesongx (Oct 2, 2012)

rockin said:


> I don't know if this is of interest to anyone, but I found this on Twitter this morning:
> 
> 
> "According to @*ASOS* mag the new @*rimmelondonbuzz* Kate Moss matte lippys will be on offer for £4.99. Cue me stalking ASOS for the next week! "
> ...


  	haha that was me! They're usually £5.49 so only a 50p saving but it's something! The advert is on p91 of the ASOS mag and says the offer ends 30th Oct


----------



## rockin (Oct 2, 2012)

I just won a Revlon Just Bitten Kissable Balm Stain on Twitter


----------



## rockin (Oct 3, 2012)

Marilyn is up on HoF and selling out fast!  The only lipstick still available is Charmed I'm Sure, the others are sold out already.  The collection wasn't even up when I checked this morning not long after 7:30

  	Guess I won't be trying Scarlet Ibis after all

  	At least they didn't wait until I had left the house to go to my dance class, otherwise I would have missed out on everything else I wanted as well


----------



## rockin (Oct 3, 2012)

It's up on Selfridges, too, but there it's only Deeply Adored that's still available in the lipsticks.  Carine Roitfeld is up on Selfridges, too. 

  	Carine is also up on House of Fraser, but I'm skipping that one altogether

  	If anyone is looking for the star stencil, it's under Kit Essentials > Tools.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 3, 2012)

I wonder if they've actually put the other lipsticks up already, I find it hard to believe they have sold out that quickly. Even the Mac site didn't sell out of anything for 7 hours or so.

  	I won't be ordering today, will go to Kingston tomorrow morning and swatch the blushes and eyeshadows, I will resist the lipsticks as I really don't need any more.



rockin said:


> Marilyn is up on HoF and selling out fast!  The only lipstick still available is Charmed I'm Sure, the others are sold out already.  The collection wasn't even up when I checked this morning not long after 7:30
> 
> Guess I won't be trying Scarlet Ibis after all
> 
> At least they didn't wait until I had left the house to go to my dance class, otherwise I would have missed out on everything else I wanted as well


----------



## rockin (Oct 3, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> I wonder if they've actually put the other lipsticks up already, I find it hard to believe they have sold out that quickly. Even the Mac site didn't sell out of anything for 7 hours or so.
> 
> I won't be ordering today, will go to Kingston tomorrow morning and swatch the blushes and eyeshadows, I will resist the lipsticks as I really don't need any more.


  	I wish I had the chance to try before I buy, but the nearest MAC counter is a long (expensive) bus ride away


----------



## duku (Oct 3, 2012)

Strange that the lipsticks have sold out so quickly. Perhaps it was the eBay hounds. Someone has the Marilyn lipsticks up for £29.99 plus P&P, cheeky git.

  	Ladies, can any of you suggest a good coverage concealer for blemishes?


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 3, 2012)

Ooh, I've just received a points booklet from Boots with an invitation to the first Christmas shopping event (next Thursday) where you can get £12 worth of points for every £50 spent. Shame the Chanel collection isn't out yet.  Not sure if I want to spend £50 on stuff just for the sake of it, although I might be able to muster up enough essentials like shampoo, conditioner, toothpaste, shower gel, etc. Has anyone seen details of the Estee Lauder holiday collection yet? I've bought loads from EL lately, they're really great nowadays.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 3, 2012)

duku said:


> Strange that the lipsticks have sold out so quickly. Perhaps it was the eBay hounds. Someone has the Marilyn lipsticks up for £29.99 plus P&P, cheeky git.  Ladies, can any of you suggest a good coverage concealer for blemishes?


  I really like Collection 2000 Illuminating Touch concealer. It's cheap and has a good coverage.


----------



## rockin (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm well surprised!  I went into HoF after my dance class today, to collect my Urban Decay eye pencil set, and while I was at the collection desk I checked their website on the computer they have there for customers' use, and Scarlet Ibis was available!!  I ordered there and then.  I did notice that Love Goddess was nowhere to be seen, though.  I'm liking the UD Vice palette, and the Smokey eye palette, but I'm not sure which to get.

  	I just got home to find that I have a Boots invite too, for 1st November, and as it happens I grabbed one of their catalogues today.

  	My MAC black box has arrived as well.  Just about to dive in there after I've grabbed myself a drink


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 3, 2012)

Cool. SI is available on the HOF website now, actually all the lipsticks other than LG are now in stock. I'm sure that will appear too.

  	My HOF delivery with the UD Vice Palette and the two 24/7 sets is due tomorrow, hope I don't miss them as I'll be out in the morning.



rockin said:


> I'm well surprised!  I went into HoF after my dance class today, to collect my Urban Decay eye pencil set, and while I was at the collection desk I checked their website on the computer they have there for customers' use, and Scarlet Ibis was available!!  I ordered there and then.  I did notice that Love Goddess was nowhere to be seen, though.  I'm liking the UD Vice palette, and the Smokey eye palette, but I'm not sure which to get.
> 
> I just got home to find that I have a Boots invite too, for 1st November, and as it happens I grabbed one of their catalogues today.
> 
> My MAC black box has arrived as well.  Just about to dive in there after I've grabbed myself a drink


----------



## rockin (Oct 3, 2012)

Just checked HoF again, and all except Charmed I'm Sure are sold out.  Seems like it was a stroke of luck I checked their site whilst I was in store.


  	Ooh, Showgirl and Preferred Blonde have a lovely sheen to them.  Love Goddess shows up as really pink on my hand, but I haven't tried it on my lips yet as I am wearing No7 lip lacquer at the moment, and that doesn't just wipe off easily.  I've only swatched Forever Marilyn and Legendary on my hand so far, but I love how pale they are


----------



## duku (Oct 3, 2012)

All except Love Goddess in stock on House of Fraser site again.

  	Yodel are taking their sweet time to get my parcel to me today. They usually come around 12!





Anitacska said:


> I really like Collection 2000 Illuminating Touch concealer. It's cheap and has a good coverage.
> Thanks! I'll look out for it in Boots.


----------



## rockin (Oct 3, 2012)

duku said:


> All except Love Goddess in stock on House of Fraser site again.
> 
> Yodel are taking their sweet time to get my parcel to me today. They usually come around 12!


  	They appear to be, but if you click on the colour swatch, all but Charmed I'm Sure say out of stock


----------



## gracie90 (Oct 3, 2012)

When Marilyn pops up on Debenhams I am going to be more than taking advantage of their 1000 bonus points when you spend £50 offer. Also, I need more of the bp. It's b-e-a-u-tiful!


----------



## Shepherdess (Oct 3, 2012)

Alisha1 said:


> I just did a live chat with the same lady and was told the same thing :/ When she told me the release date was now the 8th I accidentally left on caps-lock, she probably thought I was being rude :/ lol
> 
> Anywho for anyone who wants a free delivery code *ARTIST *should work till Nov 16th  I just want Moxie I think...


  	Thank you for the code!

  	They re-stocked the site, all I wanted was the scarlet ibis lipstick and the hidden treasure blush from the styleseeker collection..went out to check my balance(was literally ten minutes!)  and came home to see the lipstick had been sold out (

  	I really wish Mac would stock up well for their limited edition ranges- I really hate this rush frenzy!


----------



## duku (Oct 3, 2012)

rockin said:


> They appear to be, but if you click on the colour swatch, all but Charmed I'm Sure say out of stock


  	I did, there were about 8-10 of each except LG! The site seems a bit buggy to me, MM still hasn't appeared in the new collections bit.


----------



## nikou (Oct 3, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Cool. SI is available on the HOF website now, actually all the lipsticks other than LG are now in stock. I'm sure that will appear too.
> 
> My HOF delivery with the UD Vice Palette and the two 24/7 sets is due tomorrow, hope I don't miss them as I'll be out in the morning.


  	I can't seem to find the vice palette or the 24/7 sets.  Where are they?

  	edit- I've found them..
  	just not the ocho locho 
  	I see there's a smoked eyeliner kit though


----------



## rockin (Oct 3, 2012)

Nope, I can't see the Ocho Loco set on there now, either.  They were definitely there, because I ordered a set and collected it today.

  	The Urban Decay SA told me they are having an 'event' tomorrow evening, where all the Christmas UD stuff will be shown, and available to buy.  They haven't received much stock, though, but she thinks they may get more later.  The Vice palettes were already out on display, but as I told her I wouldn't be able to get there tomorrow evening (there's a £5 charge for attending, btw) she quickly showed me the 3 zipped palettes, the smokey pencil set (mini pencils) and the new quad tin with a new eyeshadow in it and 3 empty spaces.  The new quad is £14 like the 6-hole palette, but is much more convenient for popping in your bag.  Who needs to carry 6 shadows with them anyway?


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Oct 3, 2012)

My black box from MAC has just been delivered from Yodel. Quarter past 8 which is pretty shocking seeing as i worked from home especially for it. I got the five Marilyn lippies and I just tried on Pure Zen seems like a really good nude on me which i have been struggling with. I was never tempted to try it out before


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 3, 2012)

Ocho Loco is out of stock. I'm sure they'll get more in soon. Also Debenhams will sell them too I'm sure.



nikou said:


> I can't seem to find the vice palette or the 24/7 sets.  Where are they?
> 
> edit- I've found them..
> just not the ocho locho
> I see there's a smoked eyeliner kit though


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 3, 2012)

The 4 MM lipsticks are in stock again on HoF! No LG though.



duku said:


> I did, there were about 8-10 of each except LG! The site seems a bit buggy to me, MM still hasn't appeared in the new collections bit.


----------



## gracie90 (Oct 3, 2012)

Does anyone know if the 1000 points Debenhams offer is valid instore also? Thanks!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 3, 2012)

I seem to recall seeing a sign in the window of my local Debenhams about the bonus point offer, so I'm guessing it is, but not 100%.



gracie90 said:


> Does anyone know if the 1000 points Debenhams offer is valid instore also? Thanks!


----------



## duku (Oct 3, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> The 4 MM lipsticks are in stock again on HoF! No LG though.


  	Either they're gone again or they're not showing up for me! Trés bizarre.


----------



## rockin (Oct 4, 2012)

HoF has the MM collection up properly now, albeit without 2 of the lipsticks, one of the eyeshadows and one of the blushes.

  	Debenhams have the MM collection main picture up (it has been there since 2:30am when I looked before going to bed) but none of the items


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (Oct 4, 2012)

the mm lipsticks r now live on debenhams, i added them to my basket but it wont let me check out *screaming*.


----------



## duku (Oct 4, 2012)

MakeMeUp79 said:


> the mm lipsticks r now live on debenhams, i added them to my basket but it wont let me check out *screaming*.


  	Did you manage to get them? LG is out of stock now! Argh :/


----------



## charlotte366 (Oct 4, 2012)

I went to debenhams yesterday to look at the UD stuff, they had the vice palette and the smoked liner kit, but no OL, I want the OL pencil set, soo fustrating, she said it would be online, but it hasn't gone up yet.

  	I really wanted perversion and mushroom!

  	Oh well will have to keep looking and hoping, I am in London next week so might try HoF and Debenhams in oxford street for it.

  	I haven't picked up any marilyn yet, going to check the swatches today and might walk to the counter at lunchtime!


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (Oct 4, 2012)

duku said:


> Did you manage to get them? LG is out of stock now! Argh :/


	no, i have been on the phone with them, it seems the stock levels have not been updated. They are not even all showing up on their system. They have taken my order and will keep trying to put it thru when everything is updated and call me back.  Think I will head to my local counter this morning and get love goddess tho, just in case.  wanted my 1000 debenhams points tho! been waiting patiently all week for debenhams to release it


----------



## rockin (Oct 4, 2012)

I can't even see the Marilyn lipsticks on the Debenhams site.

  	When I click on the collection picture, I get "Sorry, we found no product results for '"

  	If I just go to lipsticks, there is no Marilyn lipstick pictured.  I can't see any Marilyn stuff at all.  I've cleared my cookies, and even tried a different browser, but nothing.


----------



## tats (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm pissed off with Yodel now.. I came home yesterday about 5 ocklock and was in the the house all night and according to yodel they tried to deliver  at 5.12!? My boyfriend was in the house too so at least one of should have heard at last somthing.. Then it also says that card has been left and nothing has!!!! This has not happened to me before..


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (Oct 4, 2012)

Love Goddess is showing as in stock on Debenhams again. I have gone from wanting maybe one of these lipsticks to buying 4 of the 5 lipsticks. left out pure zen


----------



## rockin (Oct 4, 2012)

MakeMeUp79 said:


> Love Goddess is showing as in stock on Debenhams again. I have gone from wanting maybe one of these lipsticks to buying 4 of the 5 lipsticks. left out pure zen


 
  	Now showing as out of stock - that was quick!

  	At least I can see the Marilyn stuff on there now


  	Only Pure Zen and Deeply Adored left on the HoF site now


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (Oct 4, 2012)

Just a little rant, but does it seem that UK mac sales people never know anything about anything ... was asking them about glamourdaze, they said its just a USA line, we are not getting it here. I was like, um hello, it is the holiday line how is it not international. They told me they don't even know what the holiday line is yet, so i could not possibly know ...


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 4, 2012)

all i wanted was love goddess and i missed it on the mac site, missed it on HOF and now it's bloody out of stock on debenhams! deary me


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 4, 2012)

I've just come back from Kingston. Swatched everything in the collection and I have to say I don't get what the big hype is about. The lipsticks are pretty nice, but we've seen those colours before, and everything else is just meh. I didn't even pick up Legendary, it didn't show up on my hand at all.

  	I did go a bit crazy in Boots and Superdrug, there are loads of new nail polishes which are my addiction at the moment. Rimmel and Miss Sporty both have new duochrome polishes out, so I bought the lot (4 Rimmel and 3 Miss Sporty), plus a very pretty glittery one from MS. I also found some new Models Own polishes, a lilac glitter and a pink glitter, bith with very fine holographic glitter like Juicy Jules, called Southern Lights and Nothern Lights, and a duochrome called Hayley's Comet. Strangely these aren't even on the Models Own website yet. There was a silver/holo glitter with bigger glitter particles as well. I also got 4 Barry M magnetic polishes and a free croc effect one. Luckily TK Maxx didn't have anything interesting for me lol.

  	Lou, have you got Gesina from the first Marcel Wanders collection? According to Temptalia it's dupe for Love Goddess. Shame I'd already left Kingston when you posted, I could've picked it up for you.


----------



## charlotte366 (Oct 4, 2012)

Just got back from my walk to the counter in my lunch hour.

  	The only sell outs on the counter were the dazzleglasses? That took me by surprise!

  	I picked up the clear brow definer and Love Goddess Lipstick. Nearly picked up Charmed im sure but decided I have something in a Lancome colour that will dupe.

  	I also picked up 2 prolongwear lipliners to Kiss Me Quick and More to Love to work with Love Goddess and my reds I already had.

  	I was going to pick up the perfect cheek, but it just didn't do it for me, I think Lovecloud will produce the same effect.

  	I may have turned a corner in my mini addiction, I appear to be considering what I already have before I just buy, buy, buy!

  	I have to confess that I don't love the packaging but, I did love the colour of the lipsticks, but they could be duped in other brands.


----------



## navjotn (Oct 4, 2012)

Hello, a lurker here!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	Posting as I know you will understand and sympathise! Yodel have lost my order!!!! I order DA, CIS, LG and the two blushers.
  	Their online tracking claims I signed for it but I was at work at the time and there has been no card left or anything telling me where they put the parcel. 
  	I have complained to both Yodel and Mac and they are looking into it. 
  	I managed to get to Selfridges earlier and re-purchase. I have put those products aside as I have 14 days before I have to return them. Hopefully by then I should know if I get a refund from Mac for the lost order.

  	If somehow I wind up with 2 of each, I am happy to pass on to other UK people at cost price.


----------



## Alisha1 (Oct 4, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> I've just come back from Kingston. Swatched everything in the collection and I have to say I don't get what the big hype is about. *The lipsticks are pretty nice, but we've seen those colours before, and everything else is just meh. *I didn't even pick up Legendary, it didn't show up on my hand at all.
> 
> I did go a bit crazy in Boots and Superdrug, there are loads of new nail polishes which are my addiction at the moment. Rimmel and Miss Sporty both have new duochrome polishes out, so I bought the lot (4 Rimmel and 3 Miss Sporty), plus a very pretty glittery one from MS. I also found some new Models Own polishes, a lilac glitter and a pink glitter, bith with very fine holographic glitter like Juicy Jules, called Southern Lights and Nothern Lights, and a duochrome called Hayley's Comet. Strangely these aren't even on the Models Own website yet. There was a silver/holo glitter with bigger glitter particles as well. I also got 4 Barry M magnetic polishes and a free croc effect one. Luckily TK Maxx didn't have anything interesting for me lol.
> 
> Lou, have you got Gesina from the first Marcel Wanders collection? According to Temptalia it's dupe for Love Goddess. Shame I'd already left Kingston when you posted, I could've picked it up for you.


  	Thats good to hear! I can't afford any of the l/s this month anyways. Might just get Moxie from By Request if I'm fast enough


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 4, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> I've just come back from Kingston. Swatched everything in the collection and I have to say I don't get what the big hype is about. The lipsticks are pretty nice, but we've seen those colours before, and everything else is just meh. I didn't even pick up Legendary, it didn't show up on my hand at all.
> 
> I did go a bit crazy in Boots and Superdrug, there are loads of new nail polishes which are my addiction at the moment. Rimmel and Miss Sporty both have new duochrome polishes out, so I bought the lot (4 Rimmel and 3 Miss Sporty), plus a very pretty glittery one from MS. I also found some new Models Own polishes, a lilac glitter and a pink glitter, bith with very fine holographic glitter like Juicy Jules, called Southern Lights and Nothern Lights, and a duochrome called Hayley's Comet. Strangely these aren't even on the Models Own website yet. There was a silver/holo glitter with bigger glitter particles as well. I also got 4 Barry M magnetic polishes and a free croc effect one. Luckily TK Maxx didn't have anything interesting for me lol.
> 
> Lou, have you got Gesina from the first Marcel Wanders collection? According to Temptalia it's dupe for Love Goddess. Shame I'd already left Kingston when you posted, I could've picked it up for you.


  	no i don't have that lipstick either although perhaps it will be easier to get hold of than love goddess!! i can't get over how quick the collection is selling out. and you do make me feel better by skipping it too! i was thinking there was something wrong with me - the eyeshadows i can dupe many times over with all i have... blushes and such aren't that special looking... i'm just not feeling the collection i guess.

  	at the moment i am really wanting the ud vice palette and the too faced return of sexy palette. oh and the chanel quad coming out next month  i haven't even been buying nail polishes lately (although reading what you just bought makes me want to get some!!). i keep having the gelish polish done on my nails so it lasts about 2.5 weeks without chipping.


----------



## gracie90 (Oct 4, 2012)

Lou, I just bought you the last Love Goddess from my MAC! Hope you still want it


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 4, 2012)

gracie90 said:


> Lou, I just bought you the last Love Goddess from my MAC! Hope you still want it


 Just sent you a very excited pm! On my phone because I'm at the shops but as soon as I get your PayPal ill send you the money  so exciting!!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 4, 2012)

My HoF order with the UD Vice Palette, Ocho Loco and Smoked 24/7 eye pencils, only managed a quick peek but the Vice Palette is amazing!  I bought the Too Faced Return of sexy palette from BeautyBay and I've swatched it already, it's really lovely. I haven't used it on my eyes, keep forgetting, but I will asap.  And I'll be buying that Chanel quad too. 



gracie90 said:


> Lou, I just bought you the last Love Goddess from my MAC! Hope you still want it


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 4, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> My HoF order with the UD Vice Palette, Ocho Loco and Smoked 24/7 eye pencils, only managed a quick peek but the Vice Palette is amazing!  I bought the Too Faced Return of sexy palette from BeautyBay and I've swatched it already, it's really lovely. I haven't used it on my eyes, keep forgetting, but I will asap.  And I'll be buying that Chanel quad too.
> 
> 
> Aaw, that is really sweet Gracie!


  	Yeah the Vice palette looks to be fabulous! I think i shall pop to debenhams tomorrow and see if they have it in stock and if they do i'll get it there  If not i shall order online from beauty bay. I think i'll wait until next payday for the too faced one. I tried buying it in london but it was sold out in every boots i checked!! so it must be good! pleased it swatches well  And gracie is a total sweetheart!!!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 4, 2012)

Although I don't like nail polish chipping on me, I really enjoy choosing which pretty colour to wear next. I usually change my nail polish every 2-3 days. I have so many different nail polishes, I have to work hard to - hopefully, eventually - use them all. 



LMD84 said:


> Yeah the Vice palette looks to be fabulous! I think i shall pop to debenhams tomorrow and see if they have it in stock and if they do i'll get it there  If not i shall order online from beauty bay. I think i'll wait until next payday for the too faced one. I tried buying it in london but it was sold out in every boots i checked!! so it must be good! pleased it swatches well  And gracie is a total sweetheart!!!


  	We got a new kitten by the way! He's black and very little, 11 weeks old today, such a cutie.  He's my little boy's as both girls already had a cat and he really wanted one too. Midnight has bonded really well with us and the other two cats, I think they were more wary of him at first than he was of them. He's such a little bundle of energy, Fluff and Paws are like, whoa, slow down kid!


----------



## PeachTwist (Oct 4, 2012)

Does anyone know where I can order Nars Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Primer online?  I was gonna order from Nars themselves but refuse to pay £7 shipping, found it on SpaceNK and they wanted £5 shipping.  I checked HoF but they said it's sold out and not even able to see it on the website to be notified of it coming back in stock and Debenhams doesn't sell Nars.  Problem is UDPP and TFSI don't seem to work for me anymore and Nars is the only one that seems to.  I'm not paying stupid amounts for shipping though.


----------



## gracie90 (Oct 4, 2012)

PeachTwist said:


> Does anyone know where I can order Nars Smudgeproof Eyeshadow Primer online?  I was gonna order from Nars themselves but refuse to pay £7 shipping, found it on SpaceNK and they wanted £5 shipping.  I checked HoF but they said it's sold out and not even able to see it on the website to be notified of it coming back in stock and Debenhams doesn't sell Nars.  Problem is UDPP and TFSI don't seem to work for me anymore and Nars is the only one that seems to.  I'm not paying stupid amounts for shipping though.


 You can get it from John Lewis online and pick it up for free at any store


----------



## PeachTwist (Oct 4, 2012)

gracie90 said:


> You can get it from John Lewis online and pick it up for free at any store


  	Ah, damn. No John Lewis here.  Thanks, though.  It'll have to wait until I'm willing to pay the stupid shipping prices or may just ebay it from the US.  Would work out the same price as just buying it in store I think.  Ridiculous.


----------



## gracie90 (Oct 4, 2012)

PeachTwist said:


> Ah, damn. No John Lewis here.  Thanks, though.  It'll have to wait until I'm willing to pay the stupid shipping prices or may just ebay it from the US.  Would work out the same price as just buying it in store I think.  Ridiculous.


 If you get desperate I can always CP it for you from JL and send it to you for 1.50! I hate how much expensive makeup is here compared to the US though


----------



## PeachTwist (Oct 4, 2012)

gracie90 said:


> If you get desperate I can always CP it for you from JL and send it to you for 1.50! I hate how much expensive makeup is here compared to the US though


  	Thanks m'dear, appreciate it!  I shall let you know!   I do too, it's completely unfair the prices we have to pay here in comparison!  A lipstick from MAC in the US would cost us £9.50ish roughly!


----------



## duku (Oct 4, 2012)

You can get it on ASOS, Peach Twist. You can get a discount code here on the wheel spinny thing.


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 5, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Although I don't like nail polish chipping on me, I really enjoy choosing which pretty colour to wear next. I usually change my nail polish every 2-3 days. I have so many different nail polishes, I have to work hard to - hopefully, eventually - use them all.
> 
> 
> I was really lucky, got 15% off the Too Faced palette as BeautyBay had a code for Facebook followers, so it wasn't too expensive. But it also comes with a full size black eyeliner (I got the teal one and it's very good) and a smaple size shadow insurance which I love, so it's pretty good value anyway.
> ...


  	awww how cute! you should post up some pictures! and that is great that he is getting on with your other two. i still have a bit of a issue with mine. dylan and lily are always playing together and annie gets left out. when she does play with them they are too rough and she gets scared and runs away. she's an old lady though compared to the other two so she likes to sleep most of the day anyway 

  	and i haven't tried the shadow insurance which is one of the reasons why i'm excited to get that palette!  and good to know the liner is good too - not that i need another black liner!


----------



## PeachTwist (Oct 5, 2012)

duku said:


> You can get it on ASOS, Peach Twist. You can get a discount code here on the wheel spinny thing.


  	Thank you.  I couldn't get the wheel spinny thing to work but they had free shipping.  I don't have an issue paying for the product but I refuse to pay £5-£7 for shipping esp when it'd take a week!  Crazy companies.


----------



## tats (Oct 5, 2012)

Did you get your MAC box yet, Peachtwist???
  	I've bought from NARS website before, it was quite a large order and I got it delivered in less than a week  They were quite quick surprisingly.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 5, 2012)

Keep forgetting to ask, does anyone know where I could get a nice big cheap empty palette? Like the Z palette but cheaper. I've had a big depotting session (Mac and UD) and now I have nowhere to put the shadows. I depotted the big Mega Metal ones, etc., so I need a large palette, the Mac 15 palette only takes 10 of that size (with the insert taken out) plus 4 little ones.


----------



## gracie90 (Oct 5, 2012)

My local freestanding store still has everything in stock, including 1 LG (weird, since I bought Lou the last one yesterday!) If anyone wants anything CPing PM me as I'm heading there to grab Audrey C a DA l/s right now!


----------



## PeachTwist (Oct 5, 2012)

tats said:


> Did you get your MAC box yet, Peachtwist???
> I've bought from NARS website before, it was quite a large order and I got it delivered in less than a week  They were quite quick surprisingly.


  	I FINALLY got it today!  Thank you!  
  	I wouldn't mind, but seeing as I was only buying the primer I couldn't justify £7 shipping for it.


----------



## PeachTwist (Oct 5, 2012)

So I hand swatched my Ruffian Red today for the first time since I got it months ago.  I don't think I'd ever wear it.  Which makes me feel crap for swatching it as I can't sell it BNIB.  I still have the box, though.  It's just too orange and I like my reds to be blue-based.  I do still want the gold but I don't think I'd ever wear this one.


----------



## tats (Oct 5, 2012)

PeachTwist said:


> I FINALLY got it today!  Thank you!
> I wouldn't mind, but seeing as I was only buying the primer I couldn't justify £7 shipping for it.


	Yay, waiting for your feedback 
  	Yeah, seems silly to pay just £7 for shipping. I think a week back they had free shipping on all orders..)) doesn't last very long does it


----------



## lovesongx (Oct 5, 2012)

I depotted my Mega Metals and put them into a Ben Nye 8 eye shadow palette - I got mine from eBay but there aren't any on there at the moment. Maybe you could set up a saved search? Or you could try a Z palette?


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 5, 2012)

Maybe you could try it on your lips if you've already swatched it anyway. I wore mine yesterday and it's actually quite neutral. I like my reds to be blue based too, but this is more of a true red, but definitely NOT orange. It's really lovely imo.



PeachTwist said:


> So I hand swatched my Ruffian Red today for the first time since I got it months ago.  I don't think I'd ever wear it.  Which makes me feel crap for swatching it as I can't sell it BNIB.  I still have the box, though.  It's just too orange and I like my reds to be blue-based.  I do still want the gold but I don't think I'd ever wear this one.


----------



## tats (Oct 5, 2012)

PeachTwist said:


> So I hand swatched my Ruffian Red today for the first time since I got it months ago.  I don't think I'd ever wear it.  Which makes me feel crap for swatching it as I can't sell it BNIB.  I still have the box, though.  It's just too orange and I like my reds to be blue-based.  I do still want the gold but I don't think I'd ever wear this one.


	Hmm I loove orange reds and red oranges! How much would you sell it for?


----------



## PeachTwist (Oct 5, 2012)

I might try it to see how it is.  On my hand though I definitely wasn't a fan.  Perhaps fingers crossed it could work on the lips.


tats said:


> Hmm I loove orange reds and red oranges! How much would you sell it for?


----------



## tats (Oct 5, 2012)

PeachTwist said:


> I might try it to see how it is.  On my hand though I definitely wasn't a fan.  Perhaps fingers crossed it could work on the lips.
> 
> I'd hope for as close to retail as possible, but obviously as it'll have been swatched on hand and possibly lips (I'd clean it with rubbing alcohol before selling to sanitize) I probably can't really ask for that.  However if you're interested I'll PM you once I've tried it on my lips if I dislike it and we can work something out?


	No probs, pm if you decide you don't like it


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 5, 2012)

Not the best picture, but this is what Ruffian Red looks like on me:


----------



## PeachTwist (Oct 5, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Not the best picture, but this is what Ruffian Red looks like on me:


  	Oh wow that looks much nicer than the hand swatch I did!  Are you wearing a lipliner with it/under it?


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 6, 2012)

PeachTwist said:


> Oh wow that looks much nicer than the hand swatch I did!  Are you wearing a lipliner with it/under it?


  Only a colourless one around the edges, this is the actual colour of the lipstick.


----------



## PeachTwist (Oct 6, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Only a colourless one around the edges, this is the actual colour of the lipstick.


  	Well then hopefully it'll turn out the same on me, that's really pretty!


----------



## MichaelaLou (Oct 7, 2012)

I hope by request comes out earlier than marilyn did


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 7, 2012)

I was in London today and went to Harrods as they had a 10% off event. Managed to pick up the new Chantecaille Elephant Blush and also a few things from the Guerlain holiday collection, including the Meteorites, the Liu shimmer powder and the burgundy lipstick. Also wanted the eyeshadow quad but they didn't have that, only the Calligraphy palette which is really nice, but I need to convince myself that I don't need it.  I also popped into Harvey Nichols as I wnated to see the Stila counter there, but it's very disappointing. It's tiny and it's hidden away in a corner. Bleh.

  	Tomorrow I'll be closely watching the Mac website for By Request, hope I'll be home when it goes up. I'll need to go shopping and do school run and take children to after school activities, so let's hope it goes up at a convenient time, lol.


----------



## gracie90 (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm doing a fair few CPs for the lipsticks, so I'm hoping it goes up before 8.20am when I have to go to uni!

  	Can I ask a big favour? If any UK ladies see By Request up on the website, can you please PM me? I'll have my phone on me all day, and if I get an email then I can escape clinic and order in the bathroom haha
  	Thank you


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 7, 2012)

I was also going to ask if anyone can text me if it goes up as I'll need to go out a few times. If anyone can, pls let me know and I'll pm you my number. Otherwise I'm happy to pm or text others.


----------



## MichaelaLou (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm not going to uni now, my ear infection is really playing up and I thought if I didn't take today sick, I'll feel worse Tommorrow and miss placement!  So I'll be online most of the day, so I can let people know when it comes up x


----------



## tats (Oct 8, 2012)

I will be stalking the website until 3pm, unfortunately after that I won't be able to order anything even in the toilet if at work lol Sometimes I wish I had a smartphone 
  	Well, I hope it goes up before then.
  	I was going to skip this collection, but now I want jete and moth brown eyeshadows!! I'm undecided about lipstiks though...


----------



## rockin (Oct 8, 2012)

If anyone missed out on the Debenhams offer, and is waiting for a price drop somewhere, I've just read on Twitter that all the Enrapture styling tools will be half price or 1/3 off from 17th October in Boots.


  	Also, I just got an email from ASOS advertising their (up to) 50% off sale, which is live now


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 8, 2012)

Argh, I'm sitting at home waiting for the blooming collection to go up, but nothing. I need to go and buy some food, keep putting it off, but it really needs doing. So bored with this, Mac!


----------



## rockin (Oct 8, 2012)

I know how you feel.  I wish we knew what time it was supposed to be going up. 

  	I haven't got to go out until this evening (daughter's school 'curriculum evening' - hope the rain stops by then) but I do have things I should be doing.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Oct 8, 2012)

Well just been on to the MAC live chat and spoke to Liz and at least she confirmed it will be up today even though she couldn't give me an exact time.

  	If anyone still wants texting I will be happy to do this


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 8, 2012)

Yeah, I've just spoken to Liz. She said keep checking. I said yeah, that's what I've been doing all morning. She said try around lunchtime. IT IS LUNCHTIME!!!! Argh! Useless.


----------



## MichaelaLou (Oct 8, 2012)

Live chat said they've been told the site will refresh at two. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 8, 2012)

MichaelaLou said:


> Live chat said they've been told the site will refresh at two. Fingers crossed!


  In that case I'll pop out now. If it does go up before 2, please text me! Thanks!


----------



## MichaelaLou (Oct 8, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> In that case I'll pop out now. If it does go up before 2, please text me! Thanks!


   I will do!  Although she did say she is still waiting on confirmation its even coming out today :shock:


----------



## tats (Oct 8, 2012)

Didn't Marilyn came out around 2? Fingers crossed that By Request will too!


----------



## gracie90 (Oct 8, 2012)

Oh no, I have a meeting at 2! It should only be short but still! I wouldn't be worried, but I'm CPing some of the lippies :/


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Oct 8, 2012)

It's up! http://www.maccosmetics.co.uk/whats_new/9327/New-Collections/MAC-By-Request/index.tmpl


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Oct 8, 2012)

mushroomteagirl said:


> It's up! http://www.maccosmetics.co.uk/whats_new/9327/New-Collections/MAC-By-Request/index.tmpl


  	By the way it didn't look like the pics were coming through from me but you can still add things to your bag and checkout. I just recieved my order confirmation


----------



## gracie90 (Oct 8, 2012)

mushroomteagirl said:


> It's up! http://www.maccosmetics.co.uk/whats_new/9327/New-Collections/MAC-By-Request/index.tmpl


 THANK YOU!!!! Just ordered


----------



## rockin (Oct 8, 2012)

mushroomteagirl said:


> It's up! http://www.maccosmetics.co.uk/whats_new/9327/New-Collections/MAC-By-Request/index.tmpl


 
  	Thank you!!

  	It wasn't showing on the site at all for me, either on the site map, or individual product types or by name search.  Your link worked for me, though


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Oct 8, 2012)

I thought that might be the case which is why i included it as it doesn't show for me in the site map etc either. I just saved to favourites the link from last week when they added it to the site map and the removed it


----------



## rockin (Oct 8, 2012)

Got my confirmation email


----------



## rockin (Oct 8, 2012)

mushroomteagirl said:


> I thought that might be the case which is why i included it as it doesn't show for me in the site map etc either. I just saved to favourites the link from last week when they added it to the site map and the removed it


 
  	LOL, well done!


----------



## gracie90 (Oct 8, 2012)

I never would have found it without that link! I ordered 3 CYY and 3 Moxie for CPs, and 1 Moxie, 3 Jete and 1 MB for me


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 8, 2012)

thanks guys! just managed to get my order in!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 8, 2012)

Just how typical is this? I go out and they put it up. Luckily I have a smartphone and I also had the direct link saved, so I could place my order - IN THE MIDDLE OF SAINSBURY'S, lol! The things we do for Mac.


----------



## tats (Oct 8, 2012)

mushroomteagirl said:


> It's up! http://www.maccosmetics.co.uk/whats_new/9327/New-Collections/MAC-By-Request/index.tmpl


	thank you so much! I kept refreshing the website and still couldn't see the collection
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I got jete, moth brown, moxie and rocker. I was so on the fence with moxie and decided to go for it, I hope I will love it


----------



## rubytitania (Oct 8, 2012)

Thank you!

  	I ordered Rocker (a BU as I have the original release), Moxie (more for its cult status than the colour, to be honest!) and Guacamole. I am considering going back for a BU of Moth Brown (I have the original and I love it) and maybe Jete. Should I??


----------



## MichaelaLou (Oct 8, 2012)

I literally only had 28.00 in my bank and ordered two candy yum yums  Kicking myself already for not getting a moxie. Pretty sure it will be out of stock come pay day next week!  Free shipping code artist is still working


----------



## rockin (Oct 8, 2012)

I got Moxie, Jete, Moth Brown, Cult Of Cherry and Flash Of Flesh.  Can't believe we've managed to order before it's up on the site properly!  I bet MAC are wondering how we did it


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Oct 8, 2012)

lol i got all 3 lippies and all 3 eyeshadows and that has pretty much cleared my bank account after Marilyn and the new UD stuff. I do want the lipglasses but am hoping they will still be up come next payday like they are on the US site.


----------



## duku (Oct 8, 2012)

How stunning is the Christmas collection from Dior?  http://bikinisandpassports.com/grand-bal/


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 8, 2012)

I ordered all 3 lipglasses, Rocker, Moxie (x2 - one for CP), Moth Brown (x2 - one for CP) & Guacamole.


----------



## rockin (Oct 8, 2012)

duku said:


> How stunning is the Christmas collection from Dior?  http://bikinisandpassports.com/grand-bal/


  	Please don't tempt me, I have enough on my wish list LOL 

  	I like that lipstick - what a coincidence that it's called Marilyn


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 8, 2012)

It's now up properly. Let's see how long it will take for something to sell out.


----------



## duku (Oct 8, 2012)

rockin said:


> Please don't tempt me, I have enough on my wish list LOL
> 
> I like that lipstick - what a coincidence that it's called *Marilyn*


  	Haha sorry! That's what I thought, definitely worth a swatch.


----------



## tats (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm so happy we are having a meeting at work today, therfore I don't need to go to work until 3pm. Otherwise, at this time, I woud have been at work.

  	I think I need to ask my bf to buy me a smartphone for xmas.. there will loads of nice collections next year.. I need to be prepared
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	I'm glad all of us got what we wanted. I wonder how long will it take for CYY and Moxie to sell out.


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (Oct 8, 2012)

Today is the only day of the week, i had to go to work.  Been checking my phone all day at work. Seems they waited til i left the office to put it up! But I was able to get my order in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




as soon as i got home!


----------



## rubytitania (Oct 8, 2012)

I went back and ordered Jete and Moth Brown, but I won't be heartbroken if they sell out before my order is filled.


----------



## gracie90 (Oct 8, 2012)

Everything still appears to be in stock - thank god for iphones! I used it for Marilyn last week, and now this


----------



## MichaelaLou (Oct 8, 2012)

My boyfriend just ordered me a moxie :bump:  Does anyone know if moxie makes teeth look yellow. I have pretty white teeth but they look bight yellow with candy yum yum (yeti still bought two!)  Any predictions on when it will sell out?


----------



## PeachTwist (Oct 8, 2012)

Think I'll be skipping By Request!

  	I thankfully have all 3 eye shadows from a CP but was curious about CYY and Moxie but after spending so much more on Marilyn than originally intended I just can't afford it.  I only wanted LG, TPC and the BP and instead I got LG, TPC, BPx3, DA, PZ and CIS.  I'm officially wiped out of cash for the next 8 days so unless they're still up then I'll be skipping.  To be honest though how many bright pinks does someone need?  I don't wear them that often so I figure, albeit them being awesome shades I'd just be hoarding and wasting my money.


----------



## PeachTwist (Oct 8, 2012)

Debenhams has re-stocked the Marilyn BP


----------



## gracie90 (Oct 8, 2012)

Quote:


PeachTwist said:


> Debenhams has re-stocked the Marilyn BP


	Oh no! Temptation!


----------



## nightingails (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm so surprised they were still in stock, but so happy! Got myself Moxie and CYY because of hype, lets see how that looks on me.


----------



## Carriee (Oct 8, 2012)

nightingails said:


> I'm so surprised they were still in stock, but so happy! Got myself Moxie and CYY because of hype, lets see how that looks on me.


  	I got myself a CYY purely because of the hype too. I got a CP from the US in August so I already have MB, Jete, and the other 2 lipsticks, and I wasn't going to get anything else, but since I was ordering from Marilyn today anyway I impulse bought it :| I also bought a Moxie as a gift. I just checked and nothing is sold out even now. (Isn't it ridiculous that we're surprised when things AREN'T sold out within a few hours?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Eleentje (Oct 8, 2012)

gracie90 said:


> Oh no! Temptation!


  	Haha  I get a second chance as well! First time I see a restock on anything in the UK!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 8, 2012)

It is ridiculous. Now I feel really silly ordering on my phone in Sainsbury's this afternoon, but I guess it's better to be safe than sorry.

  	I didn't get CYY or Jete because I already have them, I really don't get the hype about CYY, I hardly ever wear it. I'm sure I'll get more wear out of Moxie and Rocker.



Carriee said:


> Oh no, I don't need anything else on my holiday collection wishlist either...
> I got myself a CYY purely because of the hype too. I got a CP from the US in August so I already have MB, Jete, and the other 2 lipsticks, and I wasn't going to get anything else, but since I was ordering from Marilyn today anyway I impulse bought it :| I also bought a Moxie as a gift. I just checked and nothing is sold out even now. (*Isn't it ridiculous that we're surprised when things AREN'T sold out within a few hours?? *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PeachTwist (Oct 8, 2012)

gracie90 said:


> Oh no! Temptation!


  	It is temptation!  If it's still there on the 16th I may buy a 3rd BU.  We'll see!


----------



## Carriee (Oct 8, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> It is ridiculous. Now I feel really silly ordering on my phone in Sainsbury's this afternoon, but I guess it's better to be safe than sorry.


  	Definitely, when the MM collection was supposed to come out I checked my phone every ten minutes even though I was in class the whole day! And it didn't come out until after I was home anyway


----------



## gracie90 (Oct 8, 2012)

Quote:


PeachTwist said:


> It is temptation!  If it's still there on the 16th I may buy a 3rd BU.  We'll see!


	There's only one left - you can't add more than that to your bag!


----------



## PeachTwist (Oct 8, 2012)

gracie90 said:


> There's only one left - you can't add more than that to your bag!


  	Guess I won't be getting it then!  If MAC still have some on the 16th then I'll get it from there lol.


----------



## tats (Oct 8, 2012)

MichaelaLou said:


> Any predictions on when it will sell out?


	it's really nice of your boyfriend. I wouldn't worry about Moxie, I'm sure I won't make you teeth look yellow. If CYY has purrple in there it especially brings out yellow


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 8, 2012)

You're never going to use up 3 anyway. 



PeachTwist said:


> Guess I won't be getting it then!  If MAC still have some on the 16th then I'll get it from there lol.


----------



## rockin (Oct 9, 2012)

My Forever Marilyn backup just arrived from Debenhams.  The other thing I ordered with it (to make it up to £30 and thus free postage) was cancelled 'unable to fulfill', but surprisingly it wasn't anything LE - just an empty quad.


----------



## duku (Oct 9, 2012)

rockin said:


> My Forever Marilyn backup just arrived from Debenhams.  The other thing I ordered with it (to make it up to £30 and thus free postage) was cancelled 'unable to fulfill', but surprisingly it wasn't anything LE - just an empty quad.


  	There's a free delivery code for beauty club members on Debenhams - SHBC. I like the little MAC quads.


----------



## rockin (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm not a beauty club member, though.  You have to be able to actually go into a branch to get a card or to spend the points, I believe.  We don't have Debenhams in our town, only House Of Fraser.  Bus fare for 2 (I'm a full-time carer) to the nearest Debenhams, which doesn't stock MAC unfortunately, would cancel out the savings.


----------



## duku (Oct 9, 2012)

rockin said:


> I'm not a beauty club member, though.  You have to be able to actually go into a branch to get a card or to spend the points, I believe.  We don't have Debenhams in our town, only House Of Fraser.  Bus fare for 2 (I'm a full-time carer) to the nearest Debenhams, which doesn't stock MAC unfortunately, would cancel out the savings.


  	Oh sorry, didn't realise! I have a spare one you could have if you wanted? You do have to redeem the points in store for now, but they say they're working on getting that online so who knows.


----------



## rockin (Oct 9, 2012)

duku said:


> Oh sorry, didn't realise! I have a spare one you could have if you wanted? You do have to redeem the points in store for now, but they say they're working on getting that online so who knows.


  	Yes please!  I have spent so much at Debenhams online lately.  I do go through TopCashback, but miss out on the bonus points offers.  This way I should have some nice points saved up for when I finally get to go to a branch, or if they make them available to spend online.  Mind you, HoF told me they were working on making their vouchers available to spend online, but it hasn't happened yet.  They don't even have an internal ordering system - if you order in store, you have to go online via the internet to order, so can't pay with cash or points (unless you buy a gift card and pay with that). Boots can do it, so why can't HoF?


----------



## duku (Oct 9, 2012)

rockin said:


> Yes please!  I have spent so much at Debenhams online lately.  I do go through TopCashback, but miss out on the bonus points offers.  This way I should have some nice points saved up for when I finally get to go to a branch, or if they make them available to spend online.  Mind you, HoF told me they were working on making their vouchers available to spend online, but it hasn't happened yet.  They don't even have an internal ordering system - if you order in store, you have to go online via the internet to order, so can't pay with cash or points (unless you buy a gift card and pay with that). Boots can do it, so why can't HoF?


  	PM me your address and I'll pop it in the post for you  You're good, I always forget to use cashback sites! It's definitely worth it if you're spending the money with them anyway. Boots were working on it for ages too and they've finally pulled their finger out, I'm hoping Debs and HoF follow them out of the dark ages. It's silly that you can't even order in store using points, tut.


----------



## rockin (Oct 9, 2012)

Thank you so much, will do 

  	I use TopCashback whenever I can.  HoF only do 1% for existing customers, but when buying beauty products I get 6 points per pound on my card.  Debenhams seem to do special higher percentage offers from time to time, and I weigh up which is best to use.  I get my Topcashback in Amazon vouchers (they top it up a bit more when you do that) and I spend those vouchers on DVDs, CDs, games and suchlike - it feels like I'm getting them free


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 9, 2012)

Topcashback isn't working for me at all.  My latest HoF order never went through either. I've cleared my cookies, started from scratch, still nothing. I give up.



rockin said:


> Thank you so much, will do
> 
> I use TopCashback whenever I can.  HoF only do 1% for existing customers, but when buying beauty products I get 6 points per pound on my card.  Debenhams seem to do special higher percentage offers from time to time, and I weigh up which is best to use.  I get my Topcashback in Amazon vouchers (they top it up a bit more when you do that) and I spend those vouchers on DVDs, CDs, games and suchlike - it feels like I'm getting them free


----------



## rockin (Oct 9, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Topcashback isn't working for me at all.  My latest HoF order never went through either. I've cleared my cookies, started from scratch, still nothing. I give up.


  	Strange!  HoF and Debenhams seem to track very quickly for me.  I do my TCB purchases using Internet Explorer, as I can clear the cookies and cache on that without affecting anything else.  I have cookies on Firefox that I don't want to delete.  Have you tried Quidco instead if TCB doesn't work for you?  I think there might be others as well.

  	Boots purchases don't seem to track though, for some reason.


----------



## PeachTwist (Oct 9, 2012)

Ugh.

  	My homework and assignments have me so messed up mentally.  I wish I found these subjects easy.

  	Just been given my Psychology assignment which is due in a couple weeks.  I have an English assignment due in a couple weeks.. I still have to do homework for both classes and Math class.  I have to finish my Personal Statement for Uni, I have to book and study for my LNAT exam as I want to study Law at Durham and they require me to sit a ridiculous exam which costs £50.  If I didn't love Durham Uni so much I'd skip it as it's the only one I'm applying to which requires me to take the exam.  It's just ... it's perfect, to be honest with you.

  	I'm so stressed and my head is a mess trying to figure out everything.

  	Rant over.


----------



## PeachTwist (Oct 9, 2012)

Does the UK have a site similar to Hautelook in the US?  I know we do but I can't remember the name of it.  I tried googling and found Secret Sales but I was sure there was another one?


----------



## rockin (Oct 9, 2012)

PeachTwist said:


> Does the UK have a site similar to Hautelook in the US?  I know we do but I can't remember the name of it.  I tried googling and found Secret Sales but I was sure there was another one?


 
  	I don't know what Hautelook is like, but do you mean ASOS or BrandAlley, perhaps?


----------



## PeachTwist (Oct 9, 2012)

rockin said:


> I don't know what Hautelook is like, but do you mean ASOS or BrandAlley, perhaps?


  	Yes, BrandAlley - thank you!

  	Also, do any of you ladies know where I could get some decent flat knee high boots that have extra calf space?  Mine have swollen up it would seem/gained some muscle/fat or mix of all 3 I think and I'm struggling to find any that aren't like £60+.


----------



## gracie90 (Oct 9, 2012)

Quote:
  	 		Originally Posted by *PeachTwist* 



 		 			Yes, BrandAlley - thank you!

 		 			Also, do any of you ladies know where I could get some *decent flat knee high boots* that have extra calf space?  Mine have swollen up it would seem/gained some muscle/fat or mix of all 3 I think and I'm struggling to find any that aren't like £60+.



	Hmm I'm not sure! I own a LOT of boots, but since I have stupidly small feet (3s!) I tend to buy them for cheap when Office has a sale. I'll have a think


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 9, 2012)

I bought my most recent one from BHS, they have good wide ones. My calves are stupidly thick, even though I'm not that fat. 



PeachTwist said:


> Yes, BrandAlley - thank you!
> 
> Also, do any of you ladies know where I could get some decent flat knee high boots that have extra calf space?  Mine have swollen up it would seem/gained some muscle/fat or mix of all 3 I think and I'm struggling to find any that aren't like £60+.


----------



## rockin (Oct 9, 2012)

Evans' boots seem to be pretty wide at the calf.  I have been suffering from swelling ankles and feet (seems to be hormonal fluid retention, and/or may be related to my blood clots) for a few years now, so thought I would try Evans for shoes as they do various width fittings.  While there I tried on a few pairs of Boots and they all seemed very wide at the calf.  They often have sales, too.


----------



## rockin (Oct 9, 2012)

Lookfantastic.com are doing 10% cashback at the moment, for 4 more days, if you go via TopCashBack.  The discount codes they send out aren't valid on certain brands, including Urban Decay, but cashback is still available.


----------



## Alisha1 (Oct 10, 2012)

PeachTwist said:


> Ugh.
> 
> My homework and assignments have me so messed up mentally.  I wish I found these subjects easy.
> 
> ...


  	Good luck with your assignments hun! Are you only applying for one uni? I would recommend applying to more just as back ups 

  	Hmm so I decided not to buy anything from the Request collection - I need to save for the winter collections!


----------



## toobusytostitch (Oct 10, 2012)

PeachTwist said:


> Ugh.
> 
> My homework and assignments have me so messed up mentally.  I wish I found these subjects easy.
> 
> ...


	Good luck with it all - my daughter is going through similar - we're doing all the open days at local unis - she's not finished her personal statement yet either   Did Winchester last week, Canterbury next week - I wouldn't mind so much, but there's never any time for shopping!!  though just as well, as I'm still more or less on a total no-buy until the Guerlain collection comes out - then I feel I can justifiably splurge   Any ideas when the Guerlain will release?  Also wondering if anyone knows anything about an Estee Lauder Christmas release??


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 10, 2012)

This made me laugh so much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I bought a few bits of the Guerlain holiday collection from Harrods on Sunday as they had a 10% off day, but they didn't have the eyeshadow quad, so I will order that from Debenhams or HoF. Release day is 15th October ie next Monday! 

  	I bought the Meteorites, the burgundy lipstick and the Liu glitter spray. I didn't want to get the Calligraphy palette, but it is absolutely gorgeous, so I might just have to. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






toobusytostitch said:


> Good luck with it all - my daughter is going through similar - we're doing all the open days at local unis - she's not finished her personal statement yet either   Did Winchester last week, Canterbury next week -* I wouldn't mind so much, but there's never any time for shopping!!  *though just as well, as I'm still more or less on a total no-buy until the Guerlain collection comes out - then I feel I can justifiably splurge   Any ideas when the Guerlain will release?  Also wondering if anyone knows anything about an Estee Lauder Christmas release??


----------



## toobusytostitch (Oct 10, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> This made me laugh so much!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Is it all as lovely as it looks??  I'm not working next Monday so that's good - though dh will be home too.  Will have to send him out on some errand


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Oct 10, 2012)

PeachTwist said:


> Yes, BrandAlley - thank you!
> 
> Also, do any of you ladies know where I could get some decent flat knee high boots that have extra calf space?  Mine have swollen up it would seem/gained some muscle/fat or mix of all 3 I think and I'm struggling to find any that aren't like £60+.


  	You could try Next, they have wide and extra wide fitting boots and they are good quality. Also Dorothy Perkins can be quite generous around the calf or again Evans is a good one


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Oct 10, 2012)

Alisha1 said:


> Good luck with your assignments hun! Are you only applying for one uni? I would recommend applying to more just as back ups
> 
> *Hmm so I decided not to buy anything from the Request collection - I need to save for the winter collections!*


  	I've got my eye on 3 of the lippies and the fluidlines from Glamour Daze  I might give up on stalking the MAC website on release days though.

  	I doubt i will be able to afford much else


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 10, 2012)

Yes, I think it is.  The lipstick is quite sheer, but can be llayered and is really pretty. The Meteorites are gorgeous and so is the spray. Can't wait to pick up the eyeshadow quad. I will have to wait until I find the Voyage Powder either on eBay or in the sales for about half the price as I'm not forking out over 100 quid for it though. The Calligraphy palette is gorgeous, I will probably buy that though.



toobusytostitch said:


> Is it all as lovely as it looks??  I'm not working next Monday so that's good - though dh will be home too.  Will have to send him out on some errand


----------



## MichaelaLou (Oct 10, 2012)

Got my package, love them! I adore moxie. But I'm so confused. On temptalaia swatches its almost neon. It's barley even bright on me... I've never seen a swatch look so drastically different


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm always very sceptical about T's swatches, most of the time they're waaaay off the actual colour. Just sayin'... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






MichaelaLou said:


> Got my package, love them! I adore moxie. But I'm so confused. On temptalaia swatches its almost neon. It's barley even bright on me... I've never seen a swatch look so drastically different


----------



## banana1234 (Oct 10, 2012)

its prob cos they are taken under bright studio lights that arent natural light


----------



## rockin (Oct 10, 2012)

I got my black box with By Request today - very pleased with what I got.  I got an empty quad palette, too.  It doesn't have the lowered/dropped parts like the old palettes, though - how are you supposed to get the shadows back out without damaging them?

  	On my way back from dance class, I popped into Superdrug and Boots.  In Boots I got a new Color Tattoo in Pink-Gold.  I'd seen a tester in Superdrug before, but they haven't received their stock yet, and Boots have only had it online until now.  In Superdrug I got Barry M Gelly Nail Paint in Blood Orange (as I love the pinks I already have), Barry M Magnetic Sparkle Red Nail Paint (got to be worth a try) and I got the Burgundy Croc Nail Paint free with those.  I also picked up 2 'Look Beauty' Statement Eyes eyeshadows to try (they were half price at £2 each) and I got a CP of the L'Oreal Infallible Metallic Lilac.


----------



## SNJx (Oct 10, 2012)

PeachTwist said:


> Ugh.
> 
> My homework and assignments have me so messed up mentally.  I wish I found these subjects easy.
> 
> ...


  	 Good luck with your assignments! I feel for you, I'm currently in my third year doing a law degree full time and my lpc part time. It's a lot of work but worth it in the long run!
  	Hope you manage to get into the university you want to go too.


----------



## rockin (Oct 10, 2012)

PeachTwist said:


> Ugh.
> 
> My homework and assignments have me so messed up mentally.  I wish I found these subjects easy.
> 
> ...


 
  	I'd happily do the maths part.  I know, I'm weird LOL  It was always my favourite lesson at school.


----------



## MichaelaLou (Oct 10, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> I'm always very sceptical about T's swatches, most of the time they're waaaay off the actual colour. Just sayin'...


   I've thought this too...


----------



## PeachTwist (Oct 10, 2012)

rockin said:


> Evans' boots seem to be pretty wide at the calf.  I have been suffering from swelling ankles and feet (seems to be hormonal fluid retention, and/or may be related to my blood clots) for a few years now, so thought I would try Evans for shoes as they do various width fittings.  While there I tried on a few pairs of Boots and they all seemed very wide at the calf.  They often have sales, too.


  	Thanks, ladies!

  	I really appreciate it!  My calves seem to have just recently ballooned.  I don't *think* it's weight, as when standing they do feel firm as if it's muscle gain, however in saying that, socks etc do leave indents in my ankles so it could possibly be swelling.  I know my Mom has Lymphodema and her legs are terribly swollen so it's possible I may have it and it's just undiagnosed.

  	I checked Evans - they have a pair I love the look of but the thought of paying £60 for 1 pair of boots horrifies me.  I know it shouldn't as they're likely good quality and would last me a few years but I just have such a hard time justifying it when I struggle financially as it is.  I know I buy from MAC but usually it's only a couple of things to keep the price down.  I dunno, I'll have to go in and try some on - I checked their website for sizing but if that sizing is correct I don't think they'd fit me.  I'm a size 7 shoe, but it looks like I'd need an extra wide fit for my calves, the problem is - I measured my calves and I'd need the size 9 for the calf fitting but the 7 for my actual foot.  Not sure how that would work. Lol.  I'll definitely check for sales though.


----------



## PeachTwist (Oct 10, 2012)

Thank you!  My assignments are awful at the moment.  Nope!  I'm applying to 5!  Durham, Warwick, Manchester, Leeds and Northumbria or Newcastle.  Durham would be my #1 choice but they're notoriously hard to get into so my insurance (assuming I got into all 5 - wishful thinking!) would be Warwick.  I'm not a huge city girl, so both of them would be ideal as they're more country-ish but Durham is close to Newcastle and Warwick is close to Birmingham - which means I'd have lovely access to MAC which I don't now! 


toobusytostitch said:


> Good luck with it all - my daughter is going through similar - we're doing all the open days at local unis - she's not finished her personal statement yet either   Did Winchester last week, Canterbury next week - I wouldn't mind so much, but there's never any time for shopping!!  though just as well, as I'm still more or less on a total no-buy until the Guerlain collection comes out - then I feel I can justifiably splurge   Any ideas when the Guerlain will release?  Also wondering if anyone knows anything about an Estee Lauder Christmas release??


  	Thank you!  Haha, aw!  My Mom would come with me to open days but because she's so unwell it's just not feesible and I'd hate to ask her to do so.  She would if she could I know, but financially it isn't easy for us either.  I'm pretty much dead-set on where I want to go if I were to be accepted everywhere I'm applying so it's merely a case of double checking, but I'm 99.99% sure.


----------



## Alisha1 (Oct 10, 2012)

PeachTwist said:


> Thank you!  My assignments are awful at the moment.  Nope!  I'm applying to 5!  Durham, Warwick, Manchester, Leeds and Northumbria or Newcastle.  Durham would be my #1 choice but they're notoriously hard to get into so my insurance (assuming I got into all 5 - wishful thinking!) would be Warwick.  I'm not a huge city girl, so both of them would be ideal as they're more country-ish but Durham is close to Newcastle and Warwick is close to Birmingham - which means I'd have lovely access to MAC which I don't now!
> 
> Thank you!  Ah I wish I could do the open days!  I figured what I'd do is apply for those I'd be happy to go to and then if made an offer I'd go to the open days for accepted students to see, but I'm sure the choices I have I wouldn't really need to.  My biggest concern would be checking out accommodation if I'm honest.
> 
> Thank you!  Haha, aw!  My Mom would come with me to open days but because she's so unwell it's just not feesible and I'd hate to ask her to do so.  She would if she could I know, but financially it isn't easy for us either.  I'm pretty much dead-set on where I want to go if I were to be accepted everywhere I'm applying so it's merely a case of double checking, but I'm 99.99% sure.


  	Good luck hun hope you get into Durham! Yup there's 2 MAC counters in Birmingham and 1 free standing so there will be alot of temptation! My fav counter is the Selfridges one!


----------



## rockin (Oct 10, 2012)

toobusytostitch said:


> Good luck with it all - my daughter is going through similar - we're doing all the open days at local unis - she's not finished her personal statement yet either   Did Winchester last week, Canterbury next week - I wouldn't mind so much, but there's never any time for shopping!!  though just as well, as I'm still more or less on a total no-buy until the Guerlain collection comes out - then I feel I can justifiably splurge   Any ideas when the Guerlain will release?  Also wondering if anyone knows anything about an *Estee Lauder Christmas release*??


 
  	http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2012/10/estee-lauder-christmas-2012-art-sets.html


----------



## Eleentje (Oct 10, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> I'm always very sceptical about T's swatches, most of the time they're waaaay off the actual colour. Just sayin'...


  	Yep, I've fallen into that trap as well. The colour seems to be over-saturated in her lip swatches.

  	By the way, Anita! Thanks for the compliment about my new avatar you made the other day!  I've been busy mainly with work again, so have gone into a lurking mode for a while.  I was also trying to put some money aside for my driving lessons, so going on Specktra often would put my wallet to too much risk.  But I guess, all the makeup sales we've been having here in September brought the addict back to her spiritual home for a while. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I'm also looking forward to Guerlain holiday collection (mainly the quad, because the colours are not the typical colours I have in my stash, and they look really pretty). Sou Lou-Ling lipstick is sheer? I guess then I can skip it!


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 11, 2012)

my black box arrived yesterday and i'm super happy with moth brown and the green shadow that i can't spell  i'm wearing moth brown today and it makes a really nice daytime smokey eye  the green one i shall wear tomorrow but i did swatch it and was impressed with how pigmented it was! moxie was a bit of an anti climax for me - i was pleased i got it but when i actually saw it in the tube it wasn't as special as i had hoped. still pretty though!

  	in the mean time i have pretty much been wearing love goddess every day! mainly because it lasts a full 9 hours on me! it fades a little but because it stains my lips it doesn't even go patchy! super awesome lipstick!


----------



## rockin (Oct 11, 2012)

LOL, I got my black box yesterday, and my dispatch email arrived at 5:40 this morning.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 11, 2012)

I've just been to the Boots Christmas shopping event and got £24 worth of points. I don't think I'll need any face wipes, cotton wool pads, deodorant or tampons for a good while yet, lol. I also picked up the new Too Faced Sweet Indulgences set, that was £42 alone, so it added up quickly.


----------



## rockin (Oct 11, 2012)

Ours isn't until 1st November.  I wish they stocked Too Faced in our branch - their Christmas range this year is lovely.


----------



## Alisha1 (Oct 11, 2012)

Quote: 		 			Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 



			 				I've just been to the Boots Christmas shopping event and got £24 worth of points. I don't think I'll need any face wipes, cotton wool pads, deodorant or tampons for a good while yet, lol. I also picked up the new Too Faced Sweet Indulgences set, that was £42 alone, so it added up quickly.





 	 		I also went to the Boots shopping event today and bought a few things I've wanted but hadn't tried, I purchased the Real Technique core collection and stippling brush - hope they're good! Also purchased a tweezerman tweezer which I always thought was a bit pricy but I caved as they had 3 for 2. I also purchased a brow pencil from Maybelline, Bourjois magic nail polish remover and eylure individual lashes which I regret cause I don't like the way they look :/


----------



## banana1234 (Oct 11, 2012)

got my package today, moth brown is beautiful i can see why it got so many votes... i never used to go for neutrals but i love them now... i really want a deep rich plummy brown, any suggestions? i bit like what tanya burr (pixi2woo) wore in her latest video in a mac colour?? any help guys?

  	edit,  she's uploaded another video, the one in her contouring her cheekbones video


----------



## toobusytostitch (Oct 11, 2012)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *PeachTwist* 


		Thank you!  Ah I wish I could do the open days!  I figured what I'd do is apply for those I'd be happy to go to and then if made an offer I'd go to the open days for accepted students to see, but I'm sure the choices I have I wouldn't really need to.  My biggest concern would be checking out accommodation if I'm honest.

  	VERRRRY sensible.  My son (now aged nineteen) didn't do the general open days, just the two for the unis that gave him offers he was interested in.  He got accepted at his insurance offer in the end, and DIDN'T get accommodation - ended up in 'digs' about seven miles from the uni, very isolated.  He's a quiet sort of kid, fairly shy, and ended up getting extremely depressed/isolated/totally in a mess.  He got so bad he wasn't even working - yes, attended every lecture, but no more   He finished after just two terms back at Easter, and is really only now getting over it all.  So my advice would be to go to somewhere that will give you accommodation tbh, or at least can offer some help to find something in the same town as the university.  I think it's because of all this that I'm taking my daughter all over - though I did say that it had to be ones relatively local to us!  She also likes Sheffield, but  I would only take her there if she got a serious offer.  I loved Durham when I was applying, and it was my second choice.


----------



## toobusytostitch (Oct 11, 2012)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Eleentje* 


 	 		I'm also looking forward to Guerlain holiday collection (mainly the quad, because the colours are not the typical colours I have in my stash, and they look really pretty). Sou Lou-Ling lipstick is sheer? I guess then I can skip it!


  	I love the look of that quad - I love all of the collection, but can't afford it all, even after a 'sort of' no-buy - OK, I caved and bought the Guacamole and Moth Brown.  I couldn't believe how quickly they arrived - AND they arrived with the Royal Mail, NOT my YODEL delivery man, who always makes nasty comments about me buying things again   I don't think I can afford the powder, and will see about what else!

  	I see you're in Holland - LOVE Holland!  We've spent two weeks each year in Gelderland in august for about twelve years now!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 11, 2012)

It's sheer, but buildable. Because it's Shine Automatique, I was expecting it to be sheer anyway, it doesn't bother me. I think it's very pretty though and well worth swatching for yourself. The picture below took 5 swipes:







Eleentje said:


> Yep, I've fallen into that trap as well. The colour seems to be over-saturated in her lip swatches.
> 
> By the way, Anita! Thanks for the compliment about my new avatar you made the other day!  I've been busy mainly with work again, so have gone into a lurking mode for a while.  I was also trying to put some money aside for my driving lessons, so going on Specktra often would put my wallet to too much risk.  But I guess, all the makeup sales we've been having here in September brought the addict back to her spiritual home for a while.
> 
> ...


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 12, 2012)

toobusytostitch said:


> VERRRRY sensible.  My son (now aged nineteen) didn't do the general open days, just the two for the unis that gave him offers he was interested in.  He got accepted at his insurance offer in the end, and DIDN'T get accommodation - ended up in 'digs' about seven miles from the uni, very isolated.  He's a quiet sort of kid, fairly shy, and ended up getting extremely depressed/isolated/totally in a mess.  He got so bad he wasn't even working - yes, attended every lecture, but no more   He finished after just two terms back at Easter, and is really only now getting over it all.  So my advice would be to go to somewhere that will give you accommodation tbh, or at least can offer some help to find something in the same town as the university.  I think it's because of all this that I'm taking my daughter all over - though I did say that it had to be ones relatively local to us!  She also likes Sheffield, but  I would only take her there if she got a serious offer.  I loved Durham when I was applying, and it was my second choice.


  	i'm really sorry to hear that about your son. i saw that happen to a few people when i was at uni. i guess it depends on different personality types because i actually didn't get uni accomodation either and actually ended up renting non student accomodation (i worked part time just to afford to live!) I was well away from campus and other student digs however it actually didn't bother me and in some ways i prefered it. It made me make a huge effort to talk to different people to make friends so i actually ended up having a bigger friendship circle than those who were in the uni rooms because all they did was stick with their flat mates. Plus i was never into going out every night and getting drunk so the thought of sharing a house with people that did that would have killed me!  If I were to do it again I would certainly live off campus however perhaps not somewhere quite so expensive!!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 12, 2012)

How weird. My two black boxes have just arrived with the postman. I actually only placed the order on Wednesday evening, so this was quicker than the Yodel delivery (as that one arrived at 5 pm 2 days after ordering). Last night both were still showing as "In Warehouse" as well! These ones are all my CPs of mainly BR for US, Canada, Italy and Holland.


----------



## rockin (Oct 12, 2012)

My MAC order from 2 days ago is still showing as 'In Warehouse'.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 12, 2012)

Like I said so was mine and it arrived this morning with the normal postman. 



rockin said:


> My MAC order from 2 days ago is still showing as 'In Warehouse'.


----------



## rockin (Oct 12, 2012)

Postie time has been and gone here, so it's not coming with the post today.  Still a chance that Yodel could deliver it, though


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (Oct 12, 2012)

My items came by the regular postman yesterday. I was at home when he came but he left my box on the doorstep!! he did not even bother ringing the bell!!   oh and It is still showing as in warehouse on the mac site.


----------



## rockin (Oct 12, 2012)

How strange that some of you are having the postie deliver your parcels.  Perhaps MAC have received too many complaints about Yodel?  I've had no problems at all with Yodel (yet) but I know many people have.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 12, 2012)

I've never had problems with Yodel myself.

  	While my postman rang the bell, I didn't have to sign for either parcels. It's weird because one was actually quite valuable (£91.50)!



rockin said:


> How strange that some of you are having the postie deliver your parcels.  Perhaps MAC have received too many complaints about Yodel?  I've had no problems at all with Yodel (yet) but I know many people have.


----------



## tats (Oct 12, 2012)

rockin said:


> How strange that some of you are having the postie deliver your parcels.  Perhaps MAC have received too many complaints about Yodel?  I've had no problems at all with Yodel (yet) but I know many people have.


	I've had no problems with yodel either. In fact, at one point the was one guy that kept delivering my MAC packages and he was so nice that he would come back later the same day to deliver it if nobody was in in the morning. I've not seen him for a while now, though 
  	It is strange that Royal Mail delivers MAC packages now.. but then, if you are not in, you can easily pick them up from the post office rather than waiting for Yodel redeliver...


----------



## rockin (Oct 12, 2012)

tats said:


> I've had no problems with yodel either. In fact, at one point the was one guy that kept delivering my MAC packages and he was so nice that he would come back later the same day to deliver it if nobody was in in the morning. I've not seen him for a while now, though  		 			It is strange that Royal Mail delivers MAC packages now.. but then, if you are not in, *you can easily pick them up from the post office *rather than waiting for Yodel redeliver...


  	It's a 45 minute walk each way to the sorting office where I would have to collect, as I don't have a car.  They make you wait at least 24 hours before you can collect too.

  	Until recently, our Yodel man was someone who lived in the next street, so he would come back later if nobody was in.


----------



## tats (Oct 12, 2012)

rockin said:


> It's a *45 minute walk *each way to the sorting office where I would have to collect, as I don't have a car.  They make you wait at least 24 hours before you can collect too.
> 
> Until recently, our Yodel man was someone who lived in the next street, so he would come back later if nobody was in.


  	Ok, this not the best option for everyone. Yodel always delivers when I'm at work so I have to wait a few days untill I get my box if not lucky, my hours alwas change. I actually live 40min walk away from the post office but that won't stop me from getting the to the opening hours lol I'm fine either way tbh.

  	 I forgot to add that I walk near enough everyday to work for 40min one way.. So yeah, that definitely doesn't stop me


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 12, 2012)

rockin said:


> It's a 45 minute walk each way to the sorting office where I would have to collect, as I don't have a car.  They make you wait at least 24 hours before you can collect too.  Until recently, our Yodel man was someone who lived in the next street, so he would come back later if nobody was in.


  If you get a card, you can ring your sorting office and they'll redeliver the next day free of charge.


----------



## toobusytostitch (Oct 12, 2012)

rockin said:


> http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2012/10/estee-lauder-christmas-2012-art-sets.html


	Thank you - not so bothered about these, can quite probably give them a miss


----------



## rockin (Oct 12, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> If you get a card, you can ring your sorting office and they'll redeliver the next day free of charge.


  	Not next day, unfortunately.  You can never get through on the phone to pur sorting office (have waited the best part of an hour before now, and then got put through to a message asking for my code number or something).  You can request redelivery online, but next day is not given as an option.  The earliest is the second working day after the attempted delivery.


----------



## gracie90 (Oct 12, 2012)

My BR box was attempted to be delivered on Wednesday, so I rescheduled it for next Tuesday as that's the only time I'll be in the house all day!
  	Well, I got another card for it on Thursday, but when I phoned up Yodel they gave me the courier's mobile number. I rang him and he was nearby so dropped off my box 5 minutes later! Yay 
  	I got all my CP stuff ok, and Moxie, Jete and Moth Brown for me!
  	Moxie is very pink and pretty, and I LOVE Jete, as expected! It's like a perfect mix of Jest and All That Glitters 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also I really like MB!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 12, 2012)

I have phoned up before and asked for next day redelivery, but I guess it depends on which office you call. Mine are very helpful and easy to contact.



rockin said:


> Not next day, unfortunately.  You can never get through on the phone to pur sorting office (have waited the best part of an hour before now, and then got put through to a message asking for my code number or something).  You can request redelivery online, but next day is not given as an option.  The earliest is the second working day after the attempted delivery.


----------



## rockin (Oct 13, 2012)

My MAC envelope just arrived with the postie   My first thought, when I saw that the postie had put an elastic band very tightly around that and a big box, was that the packaging of the Marilyn BP might be rather squished, but thankfully it was fine.

  	The Debenhams beauty club card has also arrived from duku, thank you so much


----------



## tats (Oct 13, 2012)

Does anyone know when Glamordaze is out in the UK??


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Oct 13, 2012)

tats said:


> Does anyone know when Glamordaze is out in the UK??


  	I'd seen somewhere it was the first week of November


----------



## gracie90 (Oct 13, 2012)

Quote:


mushroomteagirl said:


> I'd seen somewhere it was the first week of November


	I did a LiveChat yesterday and they said the same 
  	The first Thursday in November is the 1st though, so it's really soon!


----------



## PeachTwist (Oct 13, 2012)

Ugh, seriously.

  	I'm trying to make a list of £50 of things to get from Debenhams next week to get a further 1000 bonus points.  My total comes to £48.50 and lord knows Debenhams doesn't have anything cheap enough to top the price up!  Ugh.


----------



## PeachTwist (Oct 13, 2012)

gracie90 said:


> I did a LiveChat yesterday and they said the same  		 			The first Thursday in November is the 1st though, so it's really soon!


  	Count on it being the first when I need it to be the 3rd.  The items I want may very well be gone by then and I only want 1 possibly 3 things, lol.


----------



## gracie90 (Oct 13, 2012)

PeachTwist said:


> Ugh, seriously.
> 
> I'm trying to make a list of £50 of things to get from Debenhams next week to get a further 1000 bonus points.  My total comes to £48.50 and lord knows Debenhams doesn't have anything cheap enough to top the price up!  Ugh.


	I adding MAC's pencil sharpener the other day - I've needed one for ages! It's £3.50, but still!


----------



## PeachTwist (Oct 13, 2012)

gracie90 said:


> I adding MAC's pencil sharpener the other day - I've needed one for ages! It's £3.50, but still!


  	May have to!  I already have a pencil sharpener but I need something to top it up.  Last time I topped it up with Burt's Bee's lipbalm and hand salve set for like £4!  Really is annoying though - especially as I'm just getting the "necessities" with this order.  Benefit They're Real! Mascara duo, Clinique Bottom Lash Mascara and Urban Decay's Pore Perfecting Primer Potion.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 13, 2012)

Yeah, I'm waiting for something to make up the £50 as the new Bobbi Brown shimmer brick is "only" £35, but once the Guerlain collection is released I can add the quad (£37) and that will be way more than £50, lol.


----------



## Willow92 (Oct 13, 2012)

Will the Guerlain Holiday collection be available in House of Fraser? I need Dragon Ballz in my life.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm sure it will. (PS. I so hate people referring to Meteorites as Balls. Sorry, just my personal pet peeve. They are pearls anyway, not balls.  )



Willow92 said:


> Will the Guerlain Holiday collection be available in House of Fraser? I need Dragon Ballz in my life.


----------



## gracie90 (Oct 13, 2012)

Does anyone know where and when the Chanel Holiday collection will be released? I need the quad in my life!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 13, 2012)

I think Justine said 2nd November. Might be out earlier in Selfridges or HoF, or even Debenhams, I don't know. I really want the quad myself too, as well as the Illusion d'Ombre if we get it.



gracie90 said:


> Does anyone know where and when the Chanel Holiday collection will be released? I need the quad in my life!


----------



## tats (Oct 13, 2012)

gracie90 said:


> I did a LiveChat yesterday and they said the same  		 			The first Thursday in November is the 1st though, so it's really soon!


	Thank you... Hopefully I will be off on that day or I will have to pinch a smartphone from my bf to stalk the website at work hehe


----------



## rockin (Oct 14, 2012)

I have registered my beautycard and placed my first order with it   I just realised last night that HoF and Debenhams have different 'exclusive' Urban Decay quads (one shadow in a quad tin).  HoF have 'Melt' and Debenhams have 'Rock'.

  	The topcashback is now only 3% for Debenhams rather than the 10% it was the other day, unfortunately, but never mind.  Does anyone know how long the 1000 points for £50 or more spend is on for? I'm hoping it's still there when the ArtDeco Dita Von Teese Fall Collection comes out - knowing my luck, it won't be


----------



## duku (Oct 14, 2012)

Glad you got the card, Rockin. I was slightly worried it wouldn't reach you, I was in a bit of a rush and just bunged it into an envelope haphazardly.


----------



## gracie90 (Oct 14, 2012)

rockin said:


> I have registered my beautycard and placed my first order with it   I just realised last night that HoF and Debenhams have different 'exclusive' Urban Decay quads (one shadow in a quad tin).  HoF have 'Melt' and Debenhams have 'Rock'.
> 
> The topcashback is now only 3% for Debenhams rather than the 10% it was the other day, unfortunately, but never mind.  Does anyone know how long the 1000 points for £50 or more spend is on for? I'm hoping it's still there when the ArtDeco Dita Von Teese Fall Collection comes out - knowing my luck, it won't be


	It's on til the 21st!


----------



## rockin (Oct 14, 2012)

gracie90 said:


> It's on til the 21st!


  	Thank you


----------



## nikou (Oct 15, 2012)

PeachTwist said:


> Ugh, seriously.
> 
> I'm trying to make a list of £50 of things to get from Debenhams next week to get a further 1000 bonus points.  My total comes to £48.50 and lord knows Debenhams doesn't have anything cheap enough to top the price up!  Ugh.


  	I had that problem twice 
  	I had to get stuff I didn't really want in the sale for cheap..


----------



## rockin (Oct 15, 2012)

At lookfantastic.com

 [h=3]"[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Flash sale! For 2 days only save 10% on Benefit and 20% on Jemma Kidd plus 3 for 2 on Essie Nail Varnish, all with free delivery!"[/FONT][/h]  	 
  	[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Until midnight on 17th October[/FONT]


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm still waiting for the new Guerlain eyeshadow quad so I can finally place my Debenhams order (before th Bobbi brown shimmer brick sells out). Come on Debenhams!


----------



## rockin (Oct 15, 2012)

Debenhams are teasing (or should that be 'teesing'?) me with the promo pic for the Dita Von Teese Fall Collection, but they haven't got the collection up yet.


----------



## tats (Oct 15, 2012)

rockin said:


> Debenhams are teasing (or should that be 'teesing'?) me with the promo pic for the Dita Von Teese Fall Collection, but they haven't got the collection up yet.


	Have they not?? I thought I've seen some items on there but not everything.. I thought other stuff was sold out..


----------



## rockin (Oct 15, 2012)

tats said:


> Have they not?? I thought I've seen some items on there but not everything.. I thought other stuff was sold out..


  	They still have much of the 'Classic Collection' up, but not the new Fall Collection yet.  The new collection has some darker eyeshadows and a baked face powder as well as some new lippies and nail polishes, of course


----------



## tats (Oct 15, 2012)

rockin said:


> They still have much of the 'Classic Collection' up, but not the new Fall Collection yet.  The new collection has some darker eyeshadows and a baked face powder as well as some new lippies and nail polishes, of course


	Ah I see. Those are the products I couldn't find on there lol I'm quite interested in that baked powder and new lippies!


----------



## toobusytostitch (Oct 16, 2012)

I know - they're STILL not there   I'm almost tempted to order from Selfridges in case they don't appear on Debenhams at all!


----------



## rockin (Oct 16, 2012)

eyeslipsface.co.uk have an offer on


  	40% OFF EVERYTHING 3 NIGHT THIS WEEK!
	Minimum spend £30/€36 before shipping and before the code is applied. Codes valid from
  	5:30pm BST 16/10/2012 until 10:30am BST 17/10/2012
  	5:30pm BST 17/10/2012 until 10:30am BST 18/10/2012 and
  	5:30pm BST 18/10/2012 until 10:30am BST 19/10/2012.
  	You must apply the code to receive 40% off your order. Cannot be used in conjunction with any other offer.

  	Code for UK and EU is SPOOKTACULAR
  	Code for Italy is SPOOKTACULARIT


----------



## tats (Oct 16, 2012)

rockin said:


> Minimum spend £30/€36 before shipping and before the code is applied. Codes valid from 		 			5:30pm BST 16/10/2012 until 10:30am BST 17/10/2012
> 5:30pm BST 17/10/2012 until 10:30am BST 18/10/2012 and
> 5:30pm BST 18/10/2012 until 10:30am BST 19/10/2012.
> You must apply the code to receive 40% off your order. Cannot be used in conjunction with any other offer.
> ...


	i wish the had new stock from US otherwse nothing really interets me from them.. there is only a few things I like from them.. I think MUA has better products imho


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 17, 2012)

Ugh, still waiting for Debenhams to put the Guerlain collection up. Hurry up Debenhams, I want to order the quad and the Bobbi Brown shimmer brick!

  	I went to London yesterday (to see Richie Sambora - Bon Jovi guitarist - at Shepherds Bush) and of course popped into Westfield. Bought some really nice nail polish in Boots as well as the Stila smudge stick set (5 smudge sticks for £25). Ended up spending over £45 and got 450 points. I nearly have enough for the Dior holiday palette now (I think it's £60), hopefully I'll be able to earn a few more points and then buy it with my points when it comes out.


----------



## rockin (Oct 17, 2012)

I saw the Guerlain Christmas stuff in House Of Fraser today, and just had to test the sparkly spray.  It's beautiful!  Most sparkle sprays tend to end up uneven, but this was nice and even, and very fine.  I'm not sure if it's worth the money, though

  	The lady at the Chanel counter told me they are getting their Christmas collection on 9th November. which includes the gold/bronze Illusion d'Ombre eyeshadow.

  	I had a nose around Boots while I was getting some aspirin (I've just been taken off the warfarin, and have been told I have to take 75mg aspirin every day from now on) and I see that 17 have a new silver holo nail polish.  I'm saving my Boots spending for 1st November, for the special points event



  	Still no sign of the Dita Von Teese Fall Favourites collection online at Debenhams yet


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 17, 2012)

rockin said:


> I saw the Guerlain Christmas stuff in House Of Fraser today, and just had to test the sparkly spray.  It's beautiful!  Most sparkle sprays tend to end up uneven, but this was nice and even, and very fine.  I'm not sure if it's worth the money, though  The lady at the Chanel counter told me they are getting their Christmas collection on 9th November. which includes the gold/bronze Illusion d'Ombre eyeshadow.  I had a nose around Boots while I was getting some aspirin (I've just been taken off the warfarin, and have been told I have to take 75mg aspirin every day from now on) and I see that 17 have a new silver holo nail polish.  I'm saving my Boots spending for 1st November, for the special points event    Still no sign of the Dita Von Teese Fall Favourites collection online at Debenhams yet


  If you want to get the shimmer powder, either buy it in the sales (usually half price) or try ebay for earlier version. I always get so many compliments when wearing it by the way.    I won a 17 holo polish from Liloo's blog actually, and picked up a couple of back ups (or prizes for a blog giveaway) it's really pretty, looks similar to the Gosh one.  Good news about the new Chanel Illusion d'Ombre.


----------



## Shepherdess (Oct 17, 2012)

Does anyone know any good sellers on ebay, that sell 100% genuine mac? I've bought two blushes this past week and both have been fake


----------



## PeachTwist (Oct 17, 2012)

Shepherdess said:


> Does anyone know any good sellers on ebay, that sell 100% genuine mac? I've bought two blushes this past week and both have been fake


	This girl: http://stores.ebay.co.uk/buyyugiohonline

  	She's in Canada so keep in mind shipping from Canada IS quite expensive and also that the prices are hiked up quite a bit.

  	I got my Signed, Sealed eyeshadow from her though - much better than Beauty Marked!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 17, 2012)

Oh and I've had such a lucky day, I bought the Tom Ford Emerald Lust quad on eBay for £36 (RRP £62), the Guerlain Calligraphy palette for £30 (RRP £54) and the Voyage Powder for £85 (RRP £110). Well pleased.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Oct 17, 2012)

Shepherdess said:


> Does anyone know any good sellers on ebay, that sell 100% genuine mac? I've bought two blushes this past week and both have been fake


  	I've used these sellers and it's been genuine:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/beautifulyoulondon/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/just.thin...me=STRK:MEWNX:IT&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/cupcake_c...956257&ViewItem=&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/rosebud710/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/*sexy.seductive.stylish*/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686

  	The service (p&p, etc) has also been very good with all of these but it's a bit hit and miss though with what items they actually have so it depends on what you're looking for


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 17, 2012)

I saw this on a blog:

  	"Mark the 8th of November in you calendars as you can pop into any Ojon stockist nationwide where you will  receive a full size Damage Reverse Shampoo and Conditioner worth £41.50 when you bring in an empty shampoo or conditioner bottle from any brand. See you in Boots!"


----------



## banana1234 (Oct 17, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> I saw this on a blog:
> 
> "Mark the 8th of November in you calendars as you can pop into any Ojon stockist nationwide where you will  receive a full size Damage Reverse Shampoo and Conditioner worth £41.50 when you bring in an empty shampoo or conditioner bottle from any brand. See you in Boots!"


  	yes make sure they stock ojon, i imagine only the very big boots do


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 17, 2012)

The one in Kingston does. It replaced the Too Faced stand, I was very cross, but luckily found the Too Faced one in a different part of the store. 



banana1234 said:


> yes make sure they stock ojon, i imagine only the very big boots do


----------



## toobusytostitch (Oct 17, 2012)

Lol, I had the £29 initial bid on the Guerlain Calligraphy and £85 on the Voyage Powder!  Ah well, I see that she's relisted the other one, that didn't sell.  Might get that one if I'm lucky.

  	Love the previous shimmer powder that I got in the sale - I like it sprayed into my hair for some odd reason!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 17, 2012)

Oh no, I'm so sorry I snatched it from you! How funny.  After the Calligraphy palette was finished I was watching the other one and noone bid! You could've had it for £29, lol. I was thinking to myself maybe I shouldn't have bid on the first one. Really hope you get it. If I see the Voyage Powder up on eBay I will give you a shout I promise. xxx



toobusytostitch said:


> Lol, I had the £29 initial bid on the Guerlain Calligraphy and £85 on the Voyage Powder!  Ah well, I see that she's relisted the other one, that didn't sell.  Might get that one if I'm lucky.
> Love the previous shimmer powder that I got in the sale - I like it sprayed into my hair for some odd reason!


----------



## toobusytostitch (Oct 17, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Oh no, I'm so sorry I snatched it from you! How funny.  After the Calligraphy palette was finished I was watching the other one and noone bid! You could've had it for £29, lol. I was thinking to myself maybe I shouldn't have bid on the first one. Really hope you get it. If I see the Voyage Powder up on eBay I will give you a shout I promise. xxx


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 17, 2012)

Have you swatched the Calligraphy palette? The eyeshadows in it are just so gorgeous! I don't even care about the lipsticks, lol. I wouldn't pay £54 for it though. Good luck, hope you get it for £29. Also hope you get the Voyage Powder "cheap".

  	Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *toobusytostitch* 



 	 		Lol, I think it's quite funny too - and I'm not really 100% sure about the Calligraphy palette tbh.  I love the eye shadows, but the reds might be a bit too much for me!  I'll have another go at getting it for £29 though   I can also live without the Voyage Powder at full price, but will be stalking ebay for another bargain.


----------



## tats (Oct 17, 2012)

I want ArtDeco Dita Von Teese compact ppowder but Debenhams don't have it online 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  	I guess I'll have to get it from ebay..


----------



## rockin (Oct 17, 2012)

tats said:


> I want ArtDeco Dita Von Teese compact ppowder but Debenhams don't have it online
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  	It was already sold out on Debenhams when I bought my Dita stuff.  I had to get the Compact Powder and the Magnetic Beauty Box from this site http://tenderlovingskincare.co.uk/brand/dita-von-teese-classic-collection/page/4/


----------



## tats (Oct 17, 2012)

rockin said:


> It was already sold out on Debenhams when I bought my Dita stuff.  I had to get the Compact Powder and the Magnetic Beauty Box from this site http://tenderlovingskincare.co.uk/brand/dita-von-teese-classic-collection/page/4/


	Thank you so much for the link! So you own a compact powder, how do you like it?


----------



## rockin (Oct 17, 2012)

I've only swatched it very lightly with my finger, but I like it - I love the colour and it feels very smooth.  Unfortunately I am one of those weird people who doesn't like to ruin something pretty by using it, unless I have a backup lol.  I think I may have a touch of Aspergers like my son.


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 18, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> I saw this on a blog:
> 
> "Mark the 8th of November in you calendars as you can pop into any Ojon stockist nationwide where you will  receive a full size Damage Reverse Shampoo and Conditioner worth £41.50 when you bring in an empty shampoo or conditioner bottle from any brand. See you in Boots!"


  	thats really good! i really like the ojon range and have used the oil and shampoo and such for a while. i get it from qvc  shame my boots don't stock it!


----------



## rockin (Oct 18, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> The one in Kingston does. It replaced the Too Faced stand, I was very cross, but luckily found the Too Faced one in a different part of the store.


 
  	I've never seen Ojon in our Boots.  That's not to say they don't have it, though - I don't go down those aisles very often. 

  	We don't have Too Faced, either.  HoF in our town did until a couple of years ago, from what I understand.

  	According to Boots' own page about our branch, we have Benefit!  Well we do, if you count a cardboard stand displaying They're Real.  They don't have any other Benefit there


----------



## rockin (Oct 18, 2012)

tats said:


> I want ArtDeco Dita Von Teese compact ppowder but Debenhams don't have it online
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  	I've just checked, and Debenhams do have it  http://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/prod_10001_10001_123266415599_-1?breadcrumb=Home~Beauty

  	Still no Fall Collection, though *sigh*


----------



## tats (Oct 18, 2012)

rockin said:


> I've just checked, and Debenhams do have it  http://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/prod_10001_10001_123266415599_-1?breadcrumb=Home~Beauty
> 
> Still no Fall Collection, though *sigh*


	Thank you  I'm getting paid tonight, just in time to do some shopping therapy..


----------



## rockin (Oct 18, 2012)

I've just put Forever Marilyn and the Dita powder side by side, and the Dita one is much paler than the Marilyn.  They contain the same amount, but the Dita one includes an applicator.  To the touch, the Dita one feels very much smoother than the Marilyn

  	My camera doesn't seem to be able to pick these colours up perfectly, but hopefully this shows the difference in colour.  Marilyn on the left, Dita on the right, with the applicator


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Oct 18, 2012)

I thought this was quite exciting new: http://www.temptalia.com/mac-pro-products-available-to-all-online so I hope it comes to the UK too! It wouldn't cost them anything to do as they have the stock etc already just a change to the website so fingers crossed


----------



## tats (Oct 18, 2012)

rockin said:


> I've just put Forever Marilyn and the Dita powder side by side, and the Dita one is much paler than the Marilyn.  They contain the same amount, but the Dita one includes an applicator.  To the touch, the Dita one feels very much smoother than the Marilyn
> 
> My camera doesn't seem to be able to pick these colours up perfectly, but hopefully this shows the difference in colour.  Marilyn on the left, Dita on the right, with the applicator


	Thank you for comparing. Marilyn is quite pale on me for I wonder if Dita will be just too pale, but it would be alright if it lays invisibly. I've been reading reviews about it, although there isn't many, someone was saying it doesn't give a powdery look and there was a mention of matte glow or something, this is exactly what I want.


----------



## tats (Oct 18, 2012)

mushroomteagirl said:


> I thought this was quite exciting new: http://www.temptalia.com/mac-pro-products-available-to-all-online so I hope it comes to the UK too! It wouldn't cost them anything to do as they have the stock etc already just a change to the website so fingers crossed


	I hope too. Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## tats (Oct 18, 2012)

Pro lipstick shades are already available in US.. not in the UK


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Oct 18, 2012)

tats said:


> Pro lipstick shades are already available in US.. not in the UK


  	I know i'm hoping we might get them at a later date, i might do a mac chat later and ask though i am guessing they won't be very clued up about it even happening in the US let alone the UK.

  	If it does happen it will be insane i will want to buy so many things like pigments, glitters, blushes, sculpting powder, lippies, chromagraphic pencils, brushes...


----------



## rockin (Oct 18, 2012)

I really hope we do get the Pro stuff online here.  When I've phoned MAC to ask if they have certain products, invariably most of what I wanted has been out of stock and then they charge postage as well.  I have ended up paying a delivery charge for one item, when I had wanted 3 or 4.  If they had been on the website, I could have seen for myself when things were in stock and ordered them all at once with no postage charge.  It doesn't help that we can't even see when products on the Pro site to see what they actually have.

  	Tats, Marilyn does seem powdery compared to Dita.  I couldn't photograph them on my skin as the Dita especially just blends right in and the camera wouldn't see it.


----------



## toobusytostitch (Oct 18, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Have you swatched the Calligraphy palette? The eyeshadows in it are just so gorgeous! I don't even care about the lipsticks, lol. I wouldn't pay £54 for it though. Good luck, hope you get it for £29. Also hope you get the Voyage Powder "cheap".


	No   We don't have anyone local enough that stocks Guerlain.  Nearest would be Kingston, which is about 45 minutes drive away, and I rarely get a chance to go there without children!  Very frustrating when I go to Build a Bear and it's a case of 'So Near, but so Far' 

  	I just know that I'll love the eyeshadows, but wouldn't pay the £54 either - especially as I'm really fairly sure that I wouldn't like the lipsticks.  My current fave is a Brillant one called Bridget - very 'toned down'!  Still Guerlain though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## toobusytostitch (Oct 18, 2012)

Oooh, thanks for this picture - that Dita looks absolutely wonderful!  I think I'm definitely going to have to get that.  I can see why I stopped browsing these sites when I was on a 'no-buy' 



rockin said:


> I've just put Forever Marilyn and the Dita powder side by side, and the Dita one is much paler than the Marilyn.  They contain the same amount, but the Dita one includes an applicator.  To the touch, the Dita one feels very much smoother than the Marilyn
> 
> My camera doesn't seem to be able to pick these colours up perfectly, but hopefully this shows the difference in colour.  Marilyn on the left, Dita on the right, with the applicator


----------



## toobusytostitch (Oct 18, 2012)

Thank you!  I bought this, along with a Bobbi Brown Shimmer Brick - 24ct - I love these   I'm thinking that maybe Debenhams won't ever get the Turandot Guerlain palette, so am caving, and getting it from Selfridges while they still have some.  Will miss out on points etc, but really HAVE to have that!



rockin said:


> I've just checked, and Debenhams do have it  http://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/prod_10001_10001_123266415599_-1?breadcrumb=Home~Beauty
> 
> Still no Fall Collection, though *sigh*


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 18, 2012)

Lol, Build a Bear is like 20 metres from the Guerlain counter!  I swatched the palette in Harrods and it's gorgeous! Get it for £29 even if you only get it for the eyeshadows.



toobusytostitch said:


> No   We don't have anyone local enough that stocks Guerlain.  Nearest would be Kingston, which is about 45 minutes drive away, and I rarely get a chance to go there without children!  Very frustrating when I go to Build a Bear and it's a case of 'So Near, but so Far'
> I just know that I'll love the eyeshadows, but wouldn't pay the £54 either - especially as I'm really fairly sure that I wouldn't like the lipsticks.  My current fave is a Brillant one called Bridget - very 'toned down'!  Still Guerlain though
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm sure they will, they always do. They have the lipsticks and nail polishes up already, they're just taking their time. If they don't I'll order it from HoF, at least I get points there and I can pick it up in Guildford.



toobusytostitch said:


> Thank you!  I bought this, along with a Bobbi Brown Shimmer Brick - 24ct - I love these   I'm thinking that maybe Debenhams won't ever get the Turandot Guerlain palette, so am caving, and getting it from Selfridges while they still have some.  Will miss out on points etc, but really HAVE to have that!


----------



## rockin (Oct 19, 2012)

Boots 'Star Gift' this week - £17 instead of £35  http://www.boots.com/en/17-Ultimate-Collection_1270610/  You get quite a lot for your money, so might be a good Christmas gift for someone starting out in makeup


  	If I didn't already have all 3 quads, I'd definitely have bought this http://www.boots.com/en/Soap-Glory-Tricks-Of-The-Shade-Box_1270736/


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 19, 2012)

Also, if you buy 2 Premium Beauty products, you get 750 bonus points from Boots! Still, best to wait for the 1st Nov event as they give £12 for every £50 spent plus I was given an extra £5 points voucher at the last event, so that's £17 for £50 spent.


----------



## toobusytostitch (Oct 19, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Lol, Build a Bear is like 20 metres from the Guerlain counter!  I swatched the palette in Harrods and it's gorgeous! Get it for £29 even if you only get it for the eyeshadows.


	I know!  But taking my 10 year old boy into such places is a nightmare - he's dyspraxic, and liable to knock whole displays over!!  My 9 year old girl is definitely my girl though - we went in for something last time we were in Kingston (for elder DD's driving theory test), and one of the girls gave her an Armani sample perfume spray - it's been her prized possession ever since lol!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 19, 2012)

Can you not go when the children are at school? I never take mine with me if I don't have to, always go during the school day. 

  	I've just received my Guerlain goodies (sorry to rub it in), and will swatch the Calligraphy palette in a minute so you can see how gorgeous the shadows are.



toobusytostitch said:


> I know!  But taking my 10 year old boy into such places is a nightmare - he's dyspraxic, and liable to knock whole displays over!!  My 9 year old girl is definitely my girl though - we went in for something last time we were in Kingston (for elder DD's driving theory test), and one of the girls gave her an Armani sample perfume spray - it's been her prized possession ever since lol!


----------



## rockin (Oct 19, 2012)

The 1st November event will be the first event here, so no extra £5 of vouchers for me, unfortunately.  Thanks for reminding me, though, I still need to make out my shopping list for it.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 19, 2012)

It's weird that we've already had one. Maybe they think people in Surrey have more money to spend, lol.



rockin said:


> The 1st November event will be the first event here, so no extra £5 of vouchers for me, unfortunately.  Thanks for reminding me, though, I still need to make out my shopping list for it.


----------



## turtledove (Oct 19, 2012)

Soap and Glory eyeshadows are amazing, I have the Nude Quad and I use it every day. Might consider the full set though as the other quads look nice, I love their lipsticks, they have new Matte ones which rival my MAC.


----------



## toobusytostitch (Oct 19, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Can you not go when the children are at school? I never take mine with me if I don't have to, always go during the school day.
> 
> I've just received my Guerlain goodies (sorry to rub it in), and will swatch the Calligraphy palette in a minute so you can see how gorgeous the shadows are.


  	Yes, I suppose I could, but I work four days a week, and the other day is for food shop etc - I must make time.  I can take a sneaky day off work any time to be honest.  As long as my work is done no-one minds.

  	I'm not too worried - to cheer myself up I went off and found a half-price Vol de Nuit shimmer powder and Miller Harris perfume   Looking forward to seeing your swatches though - I'm going to get it from somewhere eventually.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 19, 2012)

Guerlain Calligraphy Palette plus swatches (with and without flash)


----------



## rockin (Oct 19, 2012)

turtledove said:


> Soap and Glory eyeshadows are amazing, I have the Nude Quad and I use it every day. Might consider the full set though as the other quads look nice, I love their lipsticks, they have new Matte ones which rival my MAC.


  	There's even a lipstick palette now http://www.boots.com/en/Soap-Glory-Wowed-Mouth_1270734/ a kohl set http://www.boots.com/en/Soap-Glory-Crazy-Sexy-Kohl-Eye-Kit-Tin_1270738/ and a lipgloss set http://www.boots.com/en/Soap-Glory-Glossed-For-Words-Gift-Set_1270740/

  	I didn't see the S&G Christmas cosmetic sets when I was in Boots on Wednesday.  I will be looking out for them.


----------



## rockin (Oct 19, 2012)

The lippies in the Calligraphy set look prettier swatched than they do in the pan.  I have more than enough 'neutral' eyeshadows now, though, so I can give this a miss.  Having just splashed out on the new Urban Decay stuff, I couldn't really afford it either, especially with the new MAC stuff coming up.

  	I got the ArtDeco Dita lipstick in 'Demoiselle' in the post today, and I love it.  I even paid less than retail for it on ebay.


----------



## rockin (Oct 19, 2012)

I just got another ebay bargain - Elude for £25!  I know I shouldn't have, because I need the money for the new MAC collections, but I couldn't resist


----------



## rockin (Oct 19, 2012)

Just found out beautybay.com also has the Dita compact http://www.beautybay.com/cosmetics/artdeco/compactpowder01ditavonteesefacefatale/?utm_source=twitter.com and it's £28 there


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 19, 2012)

What is Elude?



rockin said:


> I just got another ebay bargain - Elude for £25!  I know I shouldn't have, because I need the money for the new MAC collections, but I couldn't resist


----------



## rockin (Oct 19, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> What is Elude?


  	The Gareth Pugh beauty powder that people raved about.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 19, 2012)

Oh yes! I wasn't interested in it, so I've completely forgot, lol.



rockin said:


> The Gareth Pugh beauty powder that people raved about.


----------



## rockin (Oct 19, 2012)

It was originally £44, so £25 really is a bargain


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 19, 2012)

Yes, that is good. I was very pleased to get the Tom Ford palette at nearly half price. I was not gonna pay £62 in any case, but one I was bidding on earlier sold for nearly £50, whereas I got mine for £36.50. 



rockin said:


> It was originally £44, so £25 really is a bargain


----------



## rockin (Oct 19, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Yes, that is good. I was very pleased to get the Tom Ford palette at nearly half price. I was not gonna pay £62 in any case, but one I was bidding on earlier sold for nearly £50, whereas I got mine for £36.50.


 
  	Well done 


  	I must say I'm impressed with the ArtDeco lipstick.  It's been on ever since it arrived this morning, and most of it is still there, despite numerous cups of coffee, a glass of water, and both dinner and tea, plus cake.  Some has worn off from the inner lip, where the lips actually meet, but the rest is still there but just faded a little.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 19, 2012)

Blimey, that's long lasting! Brilliant! I'm now on a lipstick no-buy, I have reached my limit, so no more lipstick for me for a while.



rockin said:


> Well done
> 
> 
> I must say I'm impressed with the ArtDeco lipstick.  It's been on ever since it arrived this morning, and most of it is still there, despite numerous cups of coffee, a glass of water, and both dinner and tea, plus cake.  Some has worn off from the inner lip, where the lips actually meet, but the rest is still there but just faded a little.


----------



## tats (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm a little annoyed that my MM lipsticks didn't arrive from Selfridges  They were dispatched on monday and were suppose to be delivered on thursday. I was in all day, nothing. Neither today.  Not what you expect paying £4 or so for the delivery (( Do you guys think I should contact them on Monday???

  	I feel like I need to buy something right now.. I had an eye on this Estee Lauder Underground palette, especially the neutral shades.. but I don't know what to do with a blue shades as I don't normally wear these kind of colours... Should I??


----------



## tats (Oct 19, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Guerlain Calligraphy Palette plus swatches (with and without flash)


  	To be honest colours seem dupable.. this is a defo skip for me  but I'm sure you will enjoy using this palette. I've never tried Guerlain lipstick actually.))


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 20, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Guerlain Calligraphy Palette plus swatches (with and without flash)


  	thats super pretty! i love the orangey shade! it will be a skip for me though because i do need to cut down on my spending really. i'm not been buying much from the mac holiday collection. just the fluidlines and a couple of the pencil liners and that's it!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 20, 2012)

Yes, the colours are not that unique, but the eyeshadows are softer than butter and actually the orange/copper and the taupe are very very nice.  At £54 I wouldn't have bought it myself, but can't resist a bargain.



tats said:


> To be honest colours seem dupable.. this is a defo skip for me  but I'm sure you will enjoy using this palette. I've never tried Guerlain lipstick actually.))


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 20, 2012)

tats said:


> I'm a little annoyed that my MM lipsticks didn't arrive from Selfridges  They were dispatched on monday and were suppose to be delivered on thursday. I was in all day, nothing. Neither today.  Not what you expect paying £4 or so for the delivery (( Do you guys think I should contact them on Monday???  I feel like I need to buy something right now.. I had an eye on this Estee Lauder Underground palette, especially the neutral shades.. but I don't know what to do with a blue shades as I don't normally wear these kind of colours... Should I??:sigh:


  Absolutely! I would contact them today if I were you!  Oh no, I've just realised that 1st November is in the middle of half term! I'll have to be sneaky and go to Mac and the Boots shopping event.


----------



## tats (Oct 20, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Oh no, I've just realised that 1st November is in the middle of half term! I'll have to be sneaky and go to Mac and the Boots shopping event.


	What MAC event?? When is that?? Where is that?? Tell me more 
  	I will give them a ring tomorrow))


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 20, 2012)

No, it's Boots shopping event on 1st Nov, but that's also when the new Mac collections come out as well.



tats said:


> What MAC event?? When is that?? Where is that?? Tell me more  		 			I will give them a ring tomorrow))


----------



## tats (Oct 20, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> No, it's Boots shopping event on 1st Nov, but that's also when the new Mac collections come out as well.


	Ah I see lol I've got a smartphone ready for that day to stalk the website )))


----------



## rockin (Oct 21, 2012)

Does anyone know for sure which collections we will be getting this time?  I'm having trouble narrowing my list down, and need to know which ones to focus on first.


----------



## rockin (Oct 21, 2012)

Don't know if anyone here is a fan of Nicki Minaj (I'm not), but she's here in the UK right now, and will be at Selfridges with MAC.  I don't know when, though.  I'll keep checking on Twitter

  	Hmm, I just noticed that Lightscapade is in the Goodbyes section.  I thought it was supposed to be permanent now?


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 21, 2012)

I'm not sure, but I think it's only the holiday collection we'll get this month as it's a big one with 2 parts. Might be wrong though. I don't even know what else is coming up to be honest.



rockin said:


> Don't know if anyone here is a fan of Nicki Minaj (I'm not), but she's here in the UK right now, and will be at Selfridges with MAC.  I don't know when, though.  I'll keep checking on Twitter
> 
> Hmm, I just noticed that Lightscapade is in the Goodbyes section.  I thought it was supposed to be permanent now?


----------



## rockin (Oct 21, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> I'm not sure, but I think it's only the holiday collection we'll get this month as it's a big one with 2 parts. Might be wrong though. I don't even know what else is coming up to be honest.
> 
> 
> I'm not a fan, but *please let me know when she's in Selfridges as I need to make sure I'm not there.*
> ...


  	LOL


  	There are so many collections being discussed on here at the moment, I get worried that they might all come out at once!  Thankfully there are a couple at least that I can skip completely


----------



## Eleentje (Oct 21, 2012)

toobusytostitch said:


> I see you're in Holland - LOVE Holland!  We've spent two weeks each year in Gelderland in august for about twelve years now!


  	Aww, it's very nice to hear you like it. I'm not originally Dutch, but this country is where my home is now 
  	Gelderland is lovely! Very beautiful nature there.

  	Haha, Anita, I had to laugh at your comment about Nicki Minaj


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 21, 2012)

Viv, someone's selling the Guerlain Calligraphy palette on eBay, starting price £25! http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GUERLAIN-XMAS-2012-LIU-CALLIGRAPHY-PALLETTE-LIPS-EYES-COMPACT-RRP-54-00-/360499425289?pt=UK_Health_Beauty_Make_Up_Cosmetics_Face_Powder_PP&hash=item53ef70b009


----------



## tats (Oct 21, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> I'm not sure, but I think it's only* the holiday collection we'll get this month* as it's a big one with 2 parts. Might be wrong though. I don't even know what else is coming up to be honest.
> 
> 
> I'm not a fan, but please let me know when she's in Selfridges as I need to make sure I'm not there.
> ...


  	Do you think we will get it end of October or 1st of November??


----------



## rockin (Oct 21, 2012)

tats said:


> Do you think we will get it end of October or 1st of November??


  	I think it will be end of October, since 1st November is on a Thursday.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 21, 2012)

Probably 29/30th online, then 1st November at counters.



tats said:


> Do you think we will get it end of October or 1st of November??


----------



## PeachTwist (Oct 21, 2012)

rockin said:


> Don't know if anyone here is a fan of Nicki Minaj (I'm not), but she's here in the UK right now, and will be at Selfridges with MAC.  I don't know when, though.  I'll keep checking on Twitter
> 
> Hmm, I just noticed that Lightscapade is in the Goodbyes section.  I thought it was supposed to be permanent now?


  	Yep, I noticed it too.  Bit disappointed - I know everyone doesn't like the one they came out with but I love it.  It's the MSF that's put me onto liking MSF's.  I'm tempted to BU but I doubt I'll ever get through the one I have as I use such a tiny amount of it on the tops of my cheeks.  I don't even use a face brush, just the Sigma version of the MAC 227.


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 22, 2012)

i don't get paid until wednesday so i am hoping the collections aren't released on tuesday! that said i don't think anything will sell out from the holiday collection anyway to be fair. hopefully the liners i want will still be in stock!


----------



## rockin (Oct 22, 2012)

All cosmetics in Superdrug will be on 3 for 2 mix and match from November 1st.


----------



## toobusytostitch (Oct 22, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Viv, someone's selling the Guerlain Calligraphy palette on eBay, starting price £25! http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GUERLAIN-XMAS-2012-LIU-CALLIGRAPHY-PALLETTE-LIPS-EYES-COMPACT-RRP-54-00-/360499425289?pt=UK_Health_Beauty_Make_Up_Cosmetics_Face_Powder_PP&hash=item53ef70b009


	Watching now - THANK YOU!  Why do people place such very early bids?  There's a bid on the other one that's ending today - just as I'm picking up the kids, so will have to put my offer in before I go out on the school run


----------



## tats (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm hoping it will be released monday or tuesday.. thursday is too long to wait lol


----------



## rockin (Oct 22, 2012)

Hee hee


  	http://style.selfridges.com/whats-in/win-your-chance-meet-mac-viva-glam-girl-nicki-minaj?cm_mmc=Social-_-Twitter-_-na-_-na


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 22, 2012)

Nooooooooooooooooooooo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






rockin said:


> Hee hee
> 
> 
> http://style.selfridges.com/whats-in/win-your-chance-meet-mac-viva-glam-girl-nicki-minaj?cm_mmc=Social-_-Twitter-_-na-_-na


----------



## tats (Oct 22, 2012)

rockin said:


> Hee hee
> 
> 
> http://style.selfridges.com/whats-in/win-your-chance-meet-mac-viva-glam-girl-nicki-minaj?cm_mmc=Social-_-Twitter-_-na-_-na


	they gonna get busy cos people will be buying nicki products


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 22, 2012)

Did you get it?

  	EDIT: Eek, I've just seen it went for £41! I was lucky to get it for £30.



toobusytostitch said:


> Watching now - THANK YOU!  Why do people place such very early bids?  There's a bid on the other one that's ending today - just as I'm picking up the kids, so will have to put my offer in before I go out on the school run


----------



## toobusytostitch (Oct 22, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Did you get it?
> 
> EDIT: Eek, I've just seen it went for £41! I was lucky to get it for £30.


  	No!  I really don't want it THAT much lol!  Will go for the next one anyway.  Sure to get one eventually


----------



## rockin (Oct 22, 2012)

A nice interview with Dita Von Teese here.  She's quite a fan of MAC cosmetics (I instantly spotted a lippy in her drawer, along with what looks like Guerlain meteorites).  If you're interested in what makeup she uses,  and want to see some pics, enjoy http://intothegloss.com/2012/10/dita-von-teese-burlesque-dancer/


----------



## rockin (Oct 22, 2012)

The Christmas Paul & Joe stuff is now on beautybay  http://www.beautybay.com/pauljoe/categories/winterwonderland2012


----------



## toobusytostitch (Oct 22, 2012)

rockin said:


> A nice interview with Dita Von Teese here.  She's quite a fan of MAC cosmetics (I instantly spotted a lippy in her draw, along with what looks like Guerlain meteorites).  If you're interested in what makeup she uses,  and want to see some pics, enjoy http://intothegloss.com/2012/10/dita-von-teese-burlesque-dancer/


  	Fascinating!  Yes - definitely recognised the Meteorites!!  Looking forward to getting the ArtDeco bits I ordered (compact and liner).


----------



## rockin (Oct 22, 2012)

toobusytostitch said:


> Fascinating!  Yes - definitely recognised the Meteorites!!  Looking forward to getting the ArtDeco bits I ordered (compact and liner).


  	Someone  is selling a lipstick and lipliner on ebay, and bidding is only at £6 at the moment http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Art-Deco-Dita-Von-Teese-Lipstick-Lipliner-New-/251169495135?pt=UK_Health_Beauty_Make_Up_Cosmetics_Lipstick_PP&hash=item3a7ade585f  Lipstick 620 is Parlez Vous and lipliner 10 is Dame


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 22, 2012)

No, I wouldn't pay that much either. Good luck, hope you get one for much less.



toobusytostitch said:


> No!  I really don't want it THAT much lol!  Will go for the next one anyway.  Sure to get one eventually


----------



## tats (Oct 22, 2012)

rockin said:


> The Christmas Paul & Joe stuff is now on beautybay  http://www.beautybay.com/pauljoe/categories/winterwonderland2012


	this collection is so pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just can't spend an extra 30 pounds as all I have is saved for Glamour daze collection


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 22, 2012)

It's pretty, but I don't need it. 



rockin said:


> The Christmas Paul & Joe stuff is now on beautybay  http://www.beautybay.com/pauljoe/categories/winterwonderland2012


----------



## tats (Oct 22, 2012)

I was itching to buy something and I decided to get Estee Lauder Underground palette for now
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will get a Guerlain palette next month, hopefully.
  	At least I don't have to worry about the delivery as I'll pick my order up from Boots near my work.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 22, 2012)

Did you see my post in the Guerlain thread? The Turandot palette is available from Escentual.com for £33.30 (10% less than RRP) with free 1st class delivery!



tats said:


> I was itching to buy something and I decided to get Estee Lauder Underground palette for now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tats (Oct 22, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Did you see my post in the Guerlain thread? The Turandot palette is available from Escentual.com for £33.30 (10% less than RRP) with free 1st class delivery!


	Yes I did. Thanks for posting it.
  	I nearly bought it but backed out in the last minute. I'm not sure what to do, wether to get guerlain palette instead of MAC glamourdaze eyeshadows, as Guerlain is a better value. I would only get 2 eyeshadows for around 30 punds from MAC.
  	Urgh, I'm so tight with money this months cos of moving.
  	I also wanted to try Guerlain Meteorites.
  	Do Guerlain collections sell out fast, do you think?


----------



## tats (Oct 23, 2012)

I finally decided to get the palette and meteorites from Escentual, and all meteorites I wanted are out of stock(((


----------



## rockin (Oct 23, 2012)

Oops, sorry - I hope it wasn't the rose teint one you were after.  I bought one of those last night


----------



## tats (Oct 23, 2012)

rockin said:


> Oops, sorry - I hope it wasn't the rose teint one you were after.  I bought one of those last night


	nope I wanted either the beige one or dragon metiorites.. but I got them from ebay in the end and the eyeshadow palette from escentual. I will have to skip Glamour daze then, well, fair enough.

  	Are you looking forward to trying meteorites?

  	I aslo like the compact version but the price is a bit steep..


----------



## rockin (Oct 23, 2012)

Definitely looking forward to trying the meteorites.  I've been gazing longingly at them in HoF for a long time now, and thought it's about time I took the plunge.  They never have prices on the display, for some reason, which is why I never asked about them.

  	I like the compact too, but whilst it's a similar price you get so much less for your money.  The Voyage (or whatever it's called) one is ridiculously priced, and there's no way I'd pay that ever.


----------



## tats (Oct 23, 2012)

rockin said:


> Definitely looking forward to trying the meteorites.  I've been gazing longingly at them in HoF for a long time now, and thought it's about time I took the plunge.  They never have prices on the display, for some reason, which is why I never asked about them.
> 
> I like the compact too, but whilst it's a similar price you get so much less for your money.  The Voyage (or whatever it's called) one is ridiculously priced, and there's no way I'd pay that ever.


	Oh yes, the voyage one, I meant, has a very steep price. I don't get though whats so special about it to ask that kind of price.

  	I'm looking forward to trying my first meteorites too hehe


----------



## rockin (Oct 23, 2012)

Those of you who buy on ebay, don't forget to link your Nectar Card to your account if you have one.  You can now get Nectar points on your ebay purchases, and you don't have to go via the Nectar website so can't forget.


----------



## rockin (Oct 23, 2012)

New Sleek palette coming out on 5th December http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2012/10/sleek-makeup-i-divine-sparkle-2-palette.html

  	Mind you, we haven't got the Snapshot one in either of our Superdrugs yet, despite one of them having the tester - they say the stock hasn't arrived yet, but the tester came with their new display unit.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 23, 2012)

Also, if you go through Treat Street, you get Boots points if you buy from eBay. If anyone wants to do that, let me know, I can refer you and we both get 250 points each!



rockin said:


> New Sleek palette coming out on 5th December http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2012/10/sleek-makeup-i-divine-sparkle-2-palette.html
> 
> Mind you, we haven't got the Snapshot one in either of our Superdrugs yet, despite one of them having the tester - they say the stock hasn't arrived yet, but the tester came with their new display unit.


----------



## tats (Oct 23, 2012)

rockin said:


> New Sleek palette coming out on 5th December http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2012/10/sleek-makeup-i-divine-sparkle-2-palette.html
> 
> Mind you, we haven't got the Snapshot one in either of our Superdrugs yet, despite one of them having the tester - they say the stock hasn't arrived yet, but the tester came with their new display unit.


  	a lot of glitterty shades in this one! I think I have enough eyeshadows already.
  	I'm not enjoying their eyeshadows anymore... I don't know if new palttes are better quality


----------



## tats (Oct 23, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Also, if you go through Treat Street, you get Boots points if you buy from eBay. If anyone wants to do that, let me know, I can refer you and we both get 250 points each!
> 
> 
> Eh, I'm over the Sleek palettes now, the recent ones haven't been my favourites, and also the previous Sparkle one was a bit naff.


	what's treat street?? I wouldn't mind more Boots points hehe


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 23, 2012)

It's an extra bit off the Boots website called Treat Street, several shops linked to it, if you register and go thrugh Treat Street, you earn Boots points. If you have an Advantage Card and want to do it, pm me your e-mail address and I'll refer you, we can both get 250 points with your first purchase. 



tats said:


> what's treat street?? I wouldn't mind more Boots points hehe


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 23, 2012)

Amazing! My order from Escentual has just arrived! I ordered around lunch time yesterday. Very pleased. The Guerlain eyeshadow quad looks lovely.


----------



## tats (Oct 23, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Amazing! My order from Escentual has just arrived! I ordered around lunch time yesterday. Very pleased. The Guerlain eyeshadow quad looks lovely.


  	Thats great!!! I hope I will get mine tomorrow, it would be fantastic)) It's a shame they didn't have meteorites in stock, I will probably get those end of the week..))


----------



## PeachTwist (Oct 23, 2012)

Awesome.

  	My CP from the US has arrived.  I love Ruffian Gold, it's gorgeous!  I'm very lucky, too as she managed to buy it from the website just before they took it off!


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Oct 23, 2012)

tats said:


> a lot of glitterty shades in this one! I think I have enough eyeshadows already.
> I'm not enjoying their eyeshadows anymore... I don't know if new palttes are better quality


  	I quite like the look of the teal and berry shades in this one. I got the sparkle one from last time and the reddish was absolutely phenomenal and perfect for Xmas parties. The black also looks pretty rich but there's only so many black eyeshadows shimmery, glittery or otherwise a girl can own 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I got those matte lip cream things from the recent PPQ collection and they must be the worst makeup product i've ever known. They have a terrible texture and just crumble off and flake, I wish i'd tried them out in store rather than buying on line.

  	In other news I just had a MAC chat with Barbara and she said they are working on putting the Pro products on the UK site but no confirmed date as yet.


----------



## rockin (Oct 23, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Amazing! My order from Escentual has just arrived! I ordered around lunch time yesterday. Very pleased. The Guerlain eyeshadow quad looks lovely.


  	Wow, that's fast!

  	So mine will probably arrive tomorrow while I'm out at dance class. Bum!

  	My Elude arrived today - so heavy!

  	I have a Nectar card, and I am already signed up to Treat Street (keep forgetting to go through that, though).  Previously I would have been able to get either Nectar points or Boots points, and now I can get both - yay!  Pay with my HoF card or BHS card and get points on that too   Every little helps.

  	I have Boots to be very poor with tracking on TopCashBack, by the way.  Selfridges never did pay up, either, and I saw from the feedback that a lot of people had problems.  They've removed Selfridges from TCB now, and they owed me about £25 in total


----------



## rockin (Oct 23, 2012)

mushroomteagirl said:


> I quite like the look of the teal and berry shades in this one. I got the sparkle one from last time and the reddish was absolutely phenomenal and perfect for Xmas parties. The black also looks pretty rich but there's only so many black eyeshadows shimmery, glittery or otherwise a girl can own
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Great news


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 23, 2012)

You can install the Treat Street toolbar and everytime you go on a website that is eligible, it just comes up. I buy a lot of stuff on eBay and keep clocking up the points. You also get a welcome code from the kiosk which I used and now I have over £57 on my Advantage Card! Yay! 

  	I've given up on TCB. Nothing has tracked in the past 3 months or so, don't know why. I even used different computers, so it can't be that. I'll see how Quidco works.



rockin said:


> Wow, that's fast!
> 
> So mine will probably arrive tomorrow while I'm out at dance class. Bum!
> 
> ...


----------



## rockin (Oct 23, 2012)

I don't install toolbars like that.  They're usually riddled with spyware, like the ebay one is.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 23, 2012)

I don't know. It's not a toolbar as such, it's not on the browser like the Google one, it just comes on when I'm on eBay. I have virus and spyware protection, so I should think it would've caught it should there be any risk to my computer.



rockin said:


> I don't install toolbars like that.  They're usually riddled with spyware, like the ebay one is.


----------



## gracie90 (Oct 23, 2012)

Quote:
  	 		Originally Posted by *mushroomteagirl* 



 		 			In other news I just had a MAC chat with Barbara and she said they are working on putting the Pro products on the UK site but no confirmed date as yet.


  	I always end up talking to Barbara...
  	She is very patient when I ask her half a dozen questions


----------



## PeachTwist (Oct 23, 2012)

mushroomteagirl said:


> I quite like the look of the teal and berry shades in this one. I got the sparkle one from last time and the reddish was absolutely phenomenal and perfect for Xmas parties. The black also looks pretty rich but there's only so many black eyeshadows shimmery, glittery or otherwise a girl can own
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Score!  No more calling Pro and paying stupid shipping for 1/2 items!


----------



## tats (Oct 23, 2012)

mushroomteagirl said:


> In other news I just had a MAC chat with Barbara and she said they are working on putting the Pro products on the UK site but no confirmed date as yet.


  	That's brilliant news, thank you so much!
  	I will finally will be able to get my hands on some pro sruff. Hope they will release pro products soon


----------



## PeachTwist (Oct 23, 2012)

tats said:


> That's brilliant news, thank you so much!
> I will finally will be able to get my hands on some pro sruff. Hope they will release pro products soon


  	Not so sure.  :/

  	I just did a Live Chat with a girl named Sarah and she said we won't be getting the PRO products as far as she's aware. :/


----------



## tats (Oct 23, 2012)

PeachTwist said:


> Not so sure.  :/
> 
> I just did a Live Chat with a girl named Sarah and she said we won't be getting the PRO products as far as she's aware. :/


	Oh noo.. I had my hopes... I hope she's wrong :/


----------



## PeachTwist (Oct 23, 2012)

tats said:


> Oh noo.. I had my hopes... I hope she's wrong :/


  	Me too!


----------



## tats (Oct 23, 2012)

I just looked on Escentual, dragon meteorites are back in stock, urgh! I had to pay 4 pounds more for them on ebay.. just my luck


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 23, 2012)

I wouldn't worry, most of them are usually clueless.



tats said:


> Oh noo.. I had my hopes... I hope she's wrong :/


----------



## rockin (Oct 23, 2012)

My Escentuals order has been dispatched, and I have also just received notification from TopCashBack that the transaction has tracked


----------



## tats (Oct 24, 2012)

My order from Escentuals arrived today. Wow, they are so quick. I will definitely use them again


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 24, 2012)

They are brilliant aren't they? Glad your order has arrived!



tats said:


> My order from Escentuals arrived today. Wow, they are so quick. I will definitely use them again


----------



## rockin (Oct 24, 2012)

Mine was probably one of the 3 packages the postie tried to deliver while I was out this morning.  I've re-arranged delivery, but it won't be until Friday morning


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 24, 2012)

Finally Debenhams has the Guerlain holiday collection up as well. I have actually bought everything I've wanted already and none of it from Debenhams, lol. I normally buy everything from there, but I just couldn't be bothered to wait, especially with such good deals on eBay, etc. I'm peed off with Debenhams anyway, since I missed out on the 1000 bonus point offer due to them being so slow in putting the Guerlain collection up. I bought the Bobbi Brown shimmer brick and one of the Laura Mercier eyeshadow trios from HoF today instead. In your face Debenhams, lol!


----------



## toobusytostitch (Oct 25, 2012)

Same here actually - I've got all that I was going to get too, from House of Fraser - out local is not good, but I did Click and Collect, so didn't have to watch out for parcels being delivered.  I got panicked that I was going to miss out!  Bet Debenhams have missed out by being so slow.


----------



## toobusytostitch (Oct 25, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> We don't have any high end make up right now, just a few cheap ones. We do have a Debenhams with EL, Clarins, Clinique, Benefit and Lancome, so I don't need those, but Chanel, Stila, Dior, etc. would be nice.


  	Walked through Boots today, and was amazed to see a brand new Benefit counter and Smashbox counter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Actually there is already a Benefit counter in House of Fraser, just opposite, but I've never come across a Smashbox counter!  I really liked the look of some of the products - anyone used anything?  The Christmas pack of liners/mascara and the two Christmas palettes both look nice.  I was told that the liners are totally non-smudge etc (by the sales assistant, who pounced the second I paused) but wondered if anyone else has a (probably less biased) opinion?


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 25, 2012)

My Boots never got any new counters, they just rearranged the isles. Just been to the Superdrug in Guildford and it got done up as well as the Boots, that Boots as well as the Kingston one both have Smashbox counters now.

  	I have a palette from Smashbox (Muse palette from a few years ago), and I bought the Burlesque case last year or so which came with an eyeshadow quad, a blush, a pot of loose glitter, mascara, gloss, etc., but I've never tried their eyeliners. I have so many Urban Decay and Stila ones now, I really don't need any more (well, until some new sets come out from Urban Decay, you know). 



toobusytostitch said:


> Walked through Boots today, and was amazed to see a brand new Benefit counter and Smashbox counter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 25, 2012)

The Debenhams in Guildford got rid of their Too Faced stand and I managed to get 4 more of those Galaxy eyeshadows for £14 in total, which I paid for with my points.  Also TK Maxx had the Too Faced Eyeshadow Insurance Policy palette for £7.99 which I own already, but it comes with a full size TFSI primer which is my favourite as it comes in a squeezy tube and doesn't dry out like UDPP, so I figured, even if I manage to sell the palette for just £7.99, I get the TFSI for free.  I can't resist bargains like that. Bring on the next eBay free listing day, lol.


----------



## toobusytostitch (Oct 25, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> My Boots never got any new counters, they just rearranged the isles. Just been to the Superdrug in Guildford and it got done up as well as the Boots, that Boots as well as the Kingston one both have Smashbox counters now.
> 
> I have a palette from Smashbox (Muse palette from a few years ago), and I bought the Burlesque case last year or so which came with an eyeshadow quad, a blush, a pot of loose glitter, mascara, gloss, etc., but I've never tried their eyeliners. I have so many Urban Decay and Stila ones now, *I really don't need any more (well, until some new sets come out from Urban Decay, you know). *


  	I don't NEED any either!!  Just don't think I'll resist the temptation, as I walk through Boots every time I do the banking for work (once or twice a week).  Perhaps I should walk through M&S instead


----------



## tats (Oct 25, 2012)

I got my Dragon Meteorites today and they are so beautiful ahh I haven't tried them yet, can't wait to do that. They smell divine as well.
  	I also used the eyeshadow palette today. It's beautiful paired with a plummy lipstick.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 25, 2012)

I haven't used mine yet. Swatched it on Tuesday, but haven't used it. Been using the Calligraphy palette actually, both today and yesterday, tried out both lipsticks and all the eyeshadows and I really like them, although the lipsticks are not as nice as the Rouge G lipsticks.



tats said:


> I got my Dragon Meteorites today and they are so beautiful ahh I haven't tried them yet, can't wait to do that. They smell divine as well.
> *I also used the eyeshadow palette today. *It's beautiful paired with a plummy lipstick.


----------



## tats (Oct 25, 2012)

toobusytostitch said:


> Walked through Boots today, and was amazed to see a brand new Benefit counter and Smashbox counter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	The only thing I have from Smashbox is an eyeshadow palette, one of the christmas editions. It is an alright palette but not amazing, I hardly ever use it now. In fact, I depotted all eyeshadows and still don't use them.


----------



## tats (Oct 25, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> I haven't used mine yet. Swatched it on Tuesday, but haven't used it. Been using the Calligraphy palette actually, both today and yesterday, tried out both lipsticks and all the eyeshadows and I really like them, although the lipsticks are not as nice as the Rouge G lipsticks.


	I found the darker shade was hard to blend though, maybe it's just me. Overall it a good palette, and I love the shades are quite unique and work really well together. After I finished my eye look up I thought I looked a bit like Natalya Vodyanova from the advert lol just as pretty )))

  	It's great that you like Calligraphy palette since you got it for a good deal. To be honest, I've been looking at it and I thought I would probably get it myself for a good price. It's a good palette to travel with as well.


----------



## rockin (Oct 25, 2012)

Hmm, reckon I should pay my TK Maxx another visit.  They do have some bargains there in the makeup sets, not that I need any more lol.  Great bargain with the Eyeshadow Insurance Policy set!

  	Hopefully my Guerlain Meteorites will arrive tomorrow. I got my prize from Benefit today, which I won in their #joketuesday competition - the 'Realness Of Concealness' set.  Not bad for just typing a joke on Twitter.


----------



## Eleentje (Oct 25, 2012)

rockin said:


> Hmm, reckon I should pay my TK Maxx another visit.  They do have some bargains there in the makeup sets, not that I need any more lol.  Great bargain with the Eyeshadow Insurance Policy set!
> 
> Hopefully my Guerlain Meteorites will arrive tomorrow. I got my prize from Benefit today, which I won in their #joketuesday competition - the 'Realness Of Concealness' set.  Not bad for just typing a joke on Twitter.


  	Well done, Rockin  You seem to be quite good with winning prizes via social media  
  	I've also got myself one of those Too Faced palettes, when I was at TK Maxx in Liverpool 2 weeks ago. I was tempted by the one with the full-sized primer, but decided to go for the smaller Eye Love palette, which had the mini primer inside to see how I like it. I tried Benefit eyeshadow primer in the past, and didn't like it. UD one is still my favourite of all times.


----------



## rockin (Oct 25, 2012)

My joke was chosen as the one that made them laugh loudest.  I had nicked it from my friend's Facebook lol.  With most competitions, it's just a case of RT'ing tweets, or 'liking' Facebook posts and hoping you get chosen at random.  I did win a packet of cereal from Kelloggs last week on Facebook - all I had to do to win that was be one of the first 300 to enter their details at a set time.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 26, 2012)

Ooh what was that super funny joke then? I could do with something to make me laugh, feeling so gloomy today. It's cold, rainy, my period has just started and I've had a cold and cough for over a week now. 



rockin said:


> My joke was chosen as the one that made them laugh loudest.  I had nicked it from my friend's Facebook lol.  With most competitions, it's just a case of RT'ing tweets, or 'liking' Facebook posts and hoping you get chosen at random.  I did win a packet of cereal from Kelloggs last week on Facebook - all I had to do to win that was be one of the first 300 to enter their details at a set time.


----------



## rockin (Oct 26, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Ooh what was that super funny joke then? I could do with something to make me laugh, feeling so gloomy today. It's cold, rainy, my period has just started and I've had a cold and cough for over a week now.


  	They said that this time they wanted a joke that was a little more risky, so I chose "Just bought Cluedo: The Swingers Edition.... Turns out they all did it, in every room!!"

  	I haven't had a period since July.  I am hoping that this is 'the change' and that I'll never have another.  Keeping my fingers crossed.  I keep coming over all hot, so it could be

  	It's wet and miserable here, too.  I have to go food shopping later, so I hope the rain will stop.  I don't know why, but we've had wasps on our kitchen window every morning recently.  There were 6 this morning, but there have been up to 12 of them.  My son has even seen them flying repeatedly at the glass, trying to get in


----------



## rockin (Oct 26, 2012)

Just one wasp still there now.

  	My Meteorites have arrived   The smell reminds me of Parma Violets, only not as strong.  I did get the brush too, and I love that it has its own little velvety pouch


----------



## tats (Oct 26, 2012)

rockin said:


> Just one wasp still there now.
> 
> My Meteorites have arrived   The smell reminds me of Parma Violets, only not as strong.  I did get the brush too, and I love that it has its own little velvety pouch


	Aren't they prety? My Dragon Meteorites didn't come in a pouch, not sure if it suppose to, I got mine off ebay anyway.
  	I'm wearing them today and I loove them. They definitely give that perfect skin look. I will be getting the permanent ones too I thik.



  	I'm wearing the eyeshadow palette today again to test products today for my review.
  	large pic here:http://doxeyjogger.blogspot.co.uk/2012/10/guerlain-holiday-collection-2012.html


----------



## rockin (Oct 26, 2012)

tats said:


> Aren't they prety? My Dragon Meteorites didn't come in a pouch, not sure if it suppose to, I got mine off ebay anyway. 		 			I'm wearing them today and I loove them. They definitely give that perfect skin look. I will be getting the permanent ones too I thik.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  	It's just the brush that came in a pouch, not the meteorites   Escentual also sent me a nail file (with their advertising on) and a sample of Prada Candy perfume, which smells lovely.

  	I like the finish the meteorites give me.  My cheeks don't look as red now.  The little sparkles can only be seen close up.  No doubt the rain will wash them off when I head out to the supermarket in a little while


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 26, 2012)

Hahaha, that's a good one. My favourite one at the moment is: "Dyslexic mothers beat up Jimmy Somerville" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







tats said:


> Aren't they prety? My Dragon Meteorites didn't come in a pouch, not sure if it suppose to, I got mine off ebay anyway. 		 			I'm wearing them today and I loove them. They definitely give that perfect skin look. I will be getting the permanent ones too I thik.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lovesongx (Oct 26, 2012)

Does anyone have any idea which MAC collections we are getting in November, December and January? The new "color collections" threads seem a bit all over the place at the moment, wish MAC would just go back to the old way of announcing collections so we know where we stand!


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Oct 26, 2012)

rockin said:


> It's just the brush that came in a pouch, not the meteorites   Escentual also sent me a nail file (with their advertising on) and a sample of Prada Candy perfume, which smells lovely.
> 
> *I like the finish the meteorites give me.  My cheeks don't look as red now. * The little sparkles can only be seen close up.  No doubt the rain will wash them off when I head out to the supermarket in a little while


  	I might have to pick some of these up then i have terribly red cheeks sometimes because I have a little Keratosis Pilaris on them as well as the tops of my arms. A good exfoliating helps sometimes but not always  I find it hard to wear pinky blush sometimes because it just makes my cheeks look super red. I have terrily dry skin as well so putting on concealer or more foundation to try and cover it just accentuates my dryness. I've tried those green correctors but they are a bit rubbish really too chalky and dry for me.

  	lol i've made it sound as if my face is falling apart!


----------



## tats (Oct 26, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Hahaha, that's a good one. My favourite one at the moment is: "Dyslexic mothers beat up Jimmy Somerville"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Thank you) Is a shame colours came out a bit washed on on the pic, I was shooting in fornt of the window.


----------



## tats (Oct 26, 2012)

lovesongx said:


> Does anyone have any idea which MAC collections we are getting in November, December and January? The new "color collections" threads seem a bit all over the place at the moment, wish MAC would just go back to the old way of announcing collections so we know where we stand!


	I would love to know that too, but I have no idea unfotunately, hopefully they will release more info.. but I also got my smartphone ready for stalking..


----------



## lovesongx (Oct 27, 2012)

I've just read through the collections threads and worked out these dates (although they may be different for us in the UK!):

*November 2012*
  	* Making Pretty (Couture)
  	* Grey Friday

*December 2012*
  	* Strength
  	* Taste Temptation
  	* Pressed Pigments
  	* Après Chic
  	* Extreme Dimension Lash
  	* The Stylish Brow
  	* Holiday: Glamour Daze, Fabulousness, Guilty Passions

*2013*
  	* Viva Glam Nicki 2
  	* Archie's Girls
  	* Spring Forecast Lips and Eyes palettes


----------



## rockin (Oct 27, 2012)

lovesongx said:


> I've just read through the collections threads and worked out these dates (although they may be different for us in the UK!):
> 
> *November 2012*
> * Making Pretty (Couture)
> ...


  	I don't think we get Grey Friday

  	Don't they already have Glamour Daze and Fabulousness in the US?

  	Spring Forecast palettes are already available here.

  	So I'm thinking November will be Glamour Daze, Fabulousness and maybe Making Pretty (although that one could be December).

  	I'm suspecting December is going to be a big one.


----------



## gracie90 (Oct 27, 2012)

I know that November has all the MAC holiday collections, and I'm not sure we get anything else.

  	I also spoke to a MA at Chanel today, and she says their holiday collection is due on the 9th November


----------



## rockin (Oct 27, 2012)

gracie90 said:


> I know that November has all the MAC holiday collections, and I'm not sure we get anything else.
> 
> I also spoke to a MA at Chanel today, and she says their holiday collection is due on the 9th November


  	Yep, my Chanel lady said 9th November, too 

  	Any idea if we are going to get all of the holiday collections in November?  In the US I don't think they got the crush metal pigment sets and lipgloss sets at the same time as the rest - those sets are yet to come out

  	Strength is MAC online only, I believe, so I am guessing Taste Temptations might also be.

  	Obviously, if possible, I want to be able to get as much of my MAC from HoF or Debenhams as possible, to get the points.  Shame MAC aren't with the cashback sites


----------



## gracie90 (Oct 27, 2012)

Quote:


rockin said:


> Yep, my Chanel lady said 9th November, too
> 
> Any idea if we are going to get all of the holiday collections in November?  In the US I don't think they got the crush metal pigment sets and lipgloss sets at the same time as the rest - those sets are yet to come out
> 
> ...


  	I think we get them all on the 1st - everything came out at the same time last year! I still have no idea what I'm getting from GD 

  	How do cashback sites work if you don't mind me asking? I buy a lot of my makeup online and think it'd probably be worth trying one out!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 27, 2012)

Yes, I'd definitely say Glamour Daze will be November and we won't get Grey Friday for sure. I'm not really in picture with all the upcoming collections, but I think the lipgloss and pigment sets might come out either mid-November or December, the rest of the kits together with GD.

  	Does anyone know when the Dior holiday collection is out? I really want the gold/silver eye & lip palette. I'm still contemplating the quints, but they've come out with quite a few gold ones lately, I might skip those.



lovesongx said:


> I've just read through the collections threads and worked out these dates (although they may be different for us in the UK!):
> 
> *November 2012*
> * Making Pretty (Couture)
> ...


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 27, 2012)

The pigment and lipgloss sets came out at the same time online, but they didn't have them at the counter for 2 weeks or so, I remember that now!



gracie90 said:


> Quote:
> *I think we get them all on the 1st - everything came out at the same time last year!* I still have no idea what I'm getting from GD
> 
> How do cashback sites work if you don't mind me asking? I buy a lot of my makeup online and think it'd probably be worth trying one out!


----------



## rockin (Oct 27, 2012)

gracie90 said:


> Quote:
> I think we get them all on the 1st - everything came out at the same time last year! I still have no idea what I'm getting from GD
> 
> How do cashback sites work if you don't mind me asking? I buy a lot of my makeup online and think it'd probably be worth trying one out!


  	I use TopCashback but there's also Quidco and I think there may be others, although some take a cut of your 'earnings' which I know TCB don't.  I think some take the first £5 of cashback that you earn each year.

  	You log into your TopCashBack account, search for the merchant there and find out how much cashback is currently being offered.  You click through to the merchant's website on that page and make your purchase as usual.  The transaction should be tracked (best to clear your cookies for that merchant first for the best chance of tracking) and show up on your TCB account sometimes hours, sometimes days afterwards.  In time, the transaction gets confirmed by the merchant, then eventually is eligible for payment.  You can choose to have your payment sent to PayPal, your bank account I think, or (as I do) Amazon vouchers, for which you get an extra top-up.

  	If you want a referral link let me know and I'll PM it to you


----------



## tats (Oct 27, 2012)

lovesongx said:


> I've just read through the collections threads and worked out these dates (although they may be different for us in the UK!):
> 
> *November 2012*
> * Making Pretty (Couture)
> ...


	 I've read on Temptalia that couture collection will be out in Ferbuary 2013 in europe...
  	I think all holiday collections will be out here at once and I also think we will get Taste Temptations in December.
  	On one of the websites was mentioned on this forum, that has info about Strength and Apres Chic collection, it said that both of these will be out in January 2013 in EU.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 27, 2012)

We normally get the couture collection in November or December, no? Then a small one just after Christmas if I remember correctly. I don't even know what Strength and Taste Temptations are about. Apres Chic is the mineralize one, right?



tats said:


> I've read on Temptalia that couture collection will be out in Ferbuary 2013 in europe... 		 			I think all holiday collections will be out here at once and I also think we will get Taste Temptations in December.
> On one of the websites was mentioned on this forum, that has info about Strength and Apres Chic collection, it said that both of these will be out in January 2013 in EU.


----------



## tats (Oct 27, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> We normally get the couture collection in November or December, no? Then a small one just after Christmas if I remember correctly. I don't even know what Strength and Taste Temptations are about. Apres Chic is the mineralize one, right?


	I thought couture collection would be in November or December, I want it to be, but that's what it was said on Temptalia about the release date


----------



## gracie90 (Oct 27, 2012)

Other than the couture collection, I haven't even looked at anything past GD!
  	Well, we get an extra hour tonight so I may as well start trawling the threads


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 27, 2012)

Lol, I'm planning on spending my extra hour sleeping.  But I have 3 days to do it as my husband is taking the children to his parents tomorrow and they'll only come back on Tuesday evening.



gracie90 said:


> Other than the couture collection, I haven't even looked at anything past GD!
> Well, we get an extra hour tonight so I may as well start trawling the threads


----------



## rockin (Oct 28, 2012)

Looks like ArtDeco are doing their own version of the MAC Extra Dimension eyeshadows http://www.artdeco.de/en/makeup/glamour/glam-couture-eyeshadow.html


----------



## PeachTwist (Oct 28, 2012)

lovesongx said:


> I've just read through the collections threads and worked out these dates (although they may be different for us in the UK!):
> 
> *November 2012*
> * Making Pretty (Couture)
> ...


  	I suspect with the December ones we may get some, but we'll probably get the rest in January, won't we?  As don't we always get it the month after the US?  I know the US is getting them I believe Dec. 26th so we'll either get it around then or first week of January I'd suspect.  I do hope it's January as I can't afford what I want otherwise.

  	I know with Apres Chic the only thing I want is Porcelain Pink MSF and Stereo Rose MSF so that'll be a quick easy haul.
  	Taste Temptation I'm only interested in the quad.
  	Strength collection I'd like both blushes and possibly a quad or two.. have to see but that could be the expensive collection for me.  My concern is it's rumoured to be MAC only, so will the UK get a MAC only collection?  I know we do sometimes but we missed out on Ruffian. :/


----------



## toobusytostitch (Oct 28, 2012)

rockin said:


> Looks like ArtDeco are doing their own version of the MAC Extra Dimension eyeshadows http://www.artdeco.de/en/makeup/glamour/glam-couture-eyeshadow.html


	Oh - they look nice!  I am very pleased with the powder and eyeliner that I've just got as part of the Dita von Teese collection, so will probably give these a try - any idea of when they might be available here?


----------



## rockin (Oct 28, 2012)

toobusytostitch said:


> Oh - they look nice!  I am very pleased with the powder and eyeliner that I've just got as part of the Dita von Teese collection, so will probably give these a try - any idea of when they might be available here?


  	No idea, but it's supposed to be part of the Christmas Collection http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_2TMTaVgwLo

  	I'm still waiting for the Fall Collection to appear


----------



## toobusytostitch (Oct 28, 2012)

rockin said:


> No idea, but it's supposed to be part of the Christmas Collection http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_2TMTaVgwLo
> 
> I'm still waiting for the Fall Collection to appear


	Thanks - this is a new brand for me, and I'm really impressed - good to hear that I'm not too late for the Fall Collection


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 28, 2012)

Well I've had a look at Strength and Taste Temptations and I don't think I'll want anything from those. 



gracie90 said:


> Other than the couture collection, I haven't even looked at anything past GD!
> Well, we get an extra hour tonight so I may as well start trawling the threads


----------



## rockin (Oct 28, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Well I've had a look at Strength and Taste Temptations and I don't think I'll want anything from those.


 
  	Possibly just Pink Pigeon and the Taupe blush for me, although I have so many bright pink lippies now I might be able to skip PP.


----------



## rockin (Oct 28, 2012)

toobusytostitch said:


> Thanks - this is a new brand for me, and I'm really impressed - good to hear that I'm not too late for the Fall Collection


  	I got my first ArtDeco when Cocktail Cosmetics had their 60% off ArtDeco sale last year.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 28, 2012)

I already got Pink Pigeon and Party Parrot, so I'm all set.  Which is just as well since I'm on a lipstick no-buy indefinitely.



rockin said:


> Possibly just Pink Pigeon and the Taupe blush for me, although I have so many bright pink lippies now I might be able to skip PP.


----------



## gracie90 (Oct 28, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Well I've had a look at Strength and Taste Temptations and I don't think I'll want anything from those.


	All I want is the two Iris l/s, so I think I'm mostly safe for now! I'm actually hoping that we do get the couture collection next spring as it'll give me more time to save up!
  	Oh and I want a few things from Apres Chic (mineralise collections always get me), but not too much


----------



## rockin (Oct 28, 2012)

Possibly just one brush and one lipstick from Aprés Chic for me.  Just as well, because I want quite a bit from Glamour Daze and the other associated collections.

  	It's looking possible that I might not be able to go to the Boots points event on 1st November, as I'm going out that evening, and my parents are coming to take the kids for the night.  Knowing them, they'll probably turn up in the morning, and leave shortly before I do, so I won't be able to go into town.  It's not fair that the online offer isn't as good.  There was an event on today when I walked past Boots, but it was only triple points when you spend £30 or more, which isn't even as good as the online offer.


----------



## rockin (Oct 29, 2012)

Benefit UK have a sale on at the moment - 50% off of selected items http://www.benefitcosmetics.co.uk/product/collection/sale


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 29, 2012)

I might not be able to go either as it's half term, hubby's gonna be home then and we might go somewhere with the children. But since it's a Thursday, I could go in the evening as both Bentalls and Boots are open until 9 pm. I also have a 500 extra points voucher if I spend over £50 at the next points event, so I could get £17 worth of points! Too good to miss.

  	Could you not say you have to leave earlier than you actually do and go to Boots before you go out (out). 


rockin said:


> Possibly just one brush and one lipstick from Aprés Chic for me.  Just as well, because I want quite a bit from Glamour Daze and the other associated collections.
> 
> It's looking possible that I might not be able to go to the Boots points event on 1st November, as I'm going out that evening, and my parents are coming to take the kids for the night.  Knowing them, they'll probably turn up in the morning, and leave shortly before I do, so I won't be able to go into town.  It's not fair that the online offer isn't as good.  There was an event on today when I walked past Boots, but it was only triple points when you spend £30 or more, which isn't even as good as the online offer.


----------



## rockin (Oct 29, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> I might not be able to go either as it's half term, hubby's gonna be home then and we might go somewhere with the children. But since it's a Thursday, I could go in the evening as both Bentalls and Boots are open until 9 pm. I also have a 500 extra points voucher if I spend over £50 at the next points event, so I could get £17 worth of points! Too good to miss.
> 
> Could you not say you have to leave earlier than you actually do and go to Boots before you go out (out).


  	My friend is picking me up from my house, and I don't think I could get my parents to leave early enough for me to walk into town (20 minutes each way), do my Boots shopping and get back again in time.  I'll just have to hope there's another points event coming up.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 29, 2012)

I reckon there'll be at least one more. 



rockin said:


> My friend is picking me up from my house, and I don't think I could get my parents to leave early enough for me to walk into town (20 minutes each way), do my Boots shopping and get back again in time.  I'll just have to hope there's another points event coming up.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 29, 2012)

Saw the Dior holiday collection today, but for some reason the lip and eye palette didn't have the eyeshadows in it, instead it had plastic in the shape/colours of the eyeshadows. Wtf? I know it's £60, but surely all the more reason to let people test it if they are going to spend that much money on it??? The lipglosses were in it, so why not the eyeshadows? The quints are forgettable and I didn't even bother swatching the lipsticks. I think I might only get the big palette (if I can swatch it), hopefully with my Boots points.


----------



## rockin (Oct 30, 2012)

Anyone in London today?  Rimmel have tweeted 

  	"Rimmel will be in Tottenham Court Road (WC1E 7ER) from 11am TODAY & have 500 bottles of NEW Match Perfection Foundation to giveaway!"


----------



## PeachTwist (Oct 30, 2012)

I just spoke to Sarah on MAC Live Chat.

  	Glamourdaze and the Holiday Sets are due out tomorrow on MAC online.

  	I can't decide whether or not to order from them directly or order from Debenhams for the points.

  	The problem is I'm going away this weekend and won't have much online time so I'm tempted to just be safe than sorry and get what I want immediately.


----------



## rockin (Oct 30, 2012)

Glamourdaze is appearing on the MAC site now!


  	Blush £19
	EDSF £21.50
	Eyeshadows £16.50
	Fluidline £15.50
	Lipstick £15.50
	Lipglass £15
  	Guilty Passions lipgloss sets £25.50
	Guilty Passions Crushed Metal sets £25.50
	Fabulousness £32
  	Hanging travel bag £27
	All For Glamour Touch Up Kit £30
	Divine Desire £45
  	Kohl pencil £15.50
  	Brush set £39.50
  	Eye bag £37
  	Lip bag £32


----------



## gracie90 (Oct 30, 2012)

Quote:


PeachTwist said:


> I just spoke to Sarah on MAC Live Chat.
> 
> Glamourdaze and the Holiday Sets are due out tomorrow on MAC online.
> 
> ...


	I spoke to Kate last night, and she said to speak to her again this evening and she'll tell me the price of the EDES. I really want to know to finalise my list!

  	What are you after?


----------



## rockin (Oct 30, 2012)

PeachTwist said:


> *I just spoke to Sarah on MAC Live Chat.*
> 
> *Glamourdaze and the Holiday Sets are due out tomorrow on MAC online.*
> 
> ...


 
  	She was wrong - it's all appearing on the site now.  Look under the individual categories for products.  We've got the lipgloss and crush metal sets at the same time as the main collection.  What I haven't found yet is the brush sets


----------



## gracie90 (Oct 30, 2012)

They haven't even decreased the price of the EDES at all, not even 50p! Grrrrrrrr


----------



## PeachTwist (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks ladies!

  	Put my order through!

  	Glamourdaze l/s
  	Whisper Of Guilt EDSF
  	Small Vanity Blush

  	Also got the Neutral Eye palette and the Smokey Eye palette.  My Mom is giving me the money for them as they're for Christmas for me so I won't get to play!  Ah well, at least the other items are mine


----------



## gracie90 (Oct 30, 2012)

PeachTwist said:


> Thanks ladies!
> 
> Put my order through!
> 
> ...


	Great haul! I am so conflicted wit the price increases though - we now have to pay an extra £1.50 for special packaging, even on eye liner!
  	I think I will just order my must-haves to begin with...


----------



## PeachTwist (Oct 30, 2012)

gracie90 said:


> Great haul! I am so conflicted wit the price increases though - we now have to pay an extra £1.50 for special packaging, even on eye liner! 		 			I think I will just order my must-haves to begin with...


  	Yep!  I only originally wanted one lipstick which was actually OF so when I saw swatches I changed my mind.  These were the must haves and the palettes I asked for as a Christmas present because I wanted them but knew I couldn't afford to pay for them myself.

  	I *may* want a BU of Glamourdaze and if it arrives and I love it I'll get a 2nd one as a Christmas present from Debenhams.


----------



## gracie90 (Oct 30, 2012)

Quote:


PeachTwist said:


> Yep!  I only originally wanted one lipstick which was actually OF so when I saw swatches I changed my mind.  These were the must haves and the palettes I asked for as a Christmas present because I wanted them but knew I couldn't afford to pay for them myself.
> 
> I *may* want a BU of Glamourdaze and if it arrives and I love it I'll get a 2nd one as a Christmas present from Debenhams.


	I know I want 3 of the EDES, and I won't be getting anything else from the main GD part (not at the moment anyway!)
  	I'm also going to get the Cocktail Coral lipgloss set - £25.50 for 4 full size l/g (except cremesheen glasses and dgs instead) plus an adorable box is pretty good value considering!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm definitely waiting for Debenhams or HoF before I order, or just buy them directly from the counter in Bentalls, even they have some sort of a loyalty scheme.


----------



## PeachTwist (Oct 30, 2012)

gracie90 said:


> I know I want 3 of the EDES, and I won't be getting anything else from the main GD part (not at the moment anyway!) 		 			I'm also going to get the Cocktail Coral lipgloss set - £25.50 for 4 full size l/g (except cremesheen glasses and dgs instead) plus an adorable box is pretty good value considering!


  	See if I wore lipgloss I'd definitely go for it - but I just don't wear them.  My hair is always down and it's long-ish so it gets stuck to my lips and it drives me insane.  Just can't stand it.  It comes in handy though because it always saves me money come collection time because I never want them!


----------



## rockin (Oct 30, 2012)

Same here.  Is it just the travel bag that's MAC exclusive?  I'd love it, but it's too expensive for what it is, even though I adore leopard print


----------



## PeachTwist (Oct 30, 2012)

I wanted to - but the fact that they're up this weekend when I'm away from a PC for 99% of the time, I wasn't risking not getting what I wanted and seeming from the US site, the 3 items I wanted were the best sellers.  Ah well.


----------



## gracie90 (Oct 30, 2012)

Quote:


PeachTwist said:


> I wanted to - but the fact that they're up this weekend when I'm away from a PC for 99% of the time, I wasn't risking not getting what I wanted and seeming from the US site, the 3 items I wanted were the best sellers.  Ah well.


	It's better to be safe than sorry when it comes to MAC! Imagine how depressed you'd be if you waited and what you wanted sold out


----------



## PeachTwist (Oct 30, 2012)

gracie90 said:


> It's better to be safe than sorry when it comes to MAC! Imagine how depressed you'd be if you waited and what you wanted sold out


  	Yep!  I'd have risked it if I wasn't going away but I'm gonna be busy ice skating and going to hockey games (ice) and trying to order MAC on a blackberry wouldn't be smart of me!  I'd have been crushed if I'd missed it all though tbh.


----------



## gracie90 (Oct 30, 2012)

Quote:


PeachTwist said:


> Yep!  I'd have risked it if I wasn't going away but I'm gonna be busy ice skating and going to hockey games (ice) and trying to order MAC on a blackberry wouldn't be smart of me!  I'd have been crushed if I'd missed it all though tbh.


	Sounds like you have a fun weekend planned! I'm awful at ice skating


----------



## PeachTwist (Oct 30, 2012)

gracie90 said:


> Sounds like you have a fun weekend planned! I'm awful at ice skating


  	I do!  I'm excited!  Dinner/drinks Friday night when I get there (Edinburgh), ice skating in the morning, the hockey game in the evening, undecided for the Sunday but won't be back till nearly 1am on the Monday and I have to be up for college at 7.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I haven't done ice skating since I moved to the UK so it's been 8 and a half years - I'm terrified lol!


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Oct 30, 2012)

I've made my order just the 3 fluidlines for me. I did originally want the lippies but when swatches started to appear i got put off big style and they're just not for me. Dramatic Encounter which by the description sounded amazing and was my one must have originally is just too brown. Ah well i've saved myself some pennies...


----------



## lovesongx (Oct 30, 2012)

I think MAC have got a cheek charging extra for the Glamour Daze packaging - it's only a bit shiny with white writing, definitely not worth an extra £1.50 (for blush)!!


----------



## MichaelaLou (Oct 30, 2012)

Inordered stolen moment,  outrageously fun and innocence. Regretting innocence, bought it before seeing swatches and just don't like it.   I really want the pink brush set, and the mini gloss set but I'm guessing they'll sell out before I can get funds   However, this is distracting me from the sheer agony of having all four wisodm teeth out!


----------



## rockin (Oct 30, 2012)

There's an "up to 25% off Brand Sale" at HoF on Thurday and Friday this week.  Of course, beauty is excluded


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 30, 2012)

That sucks. They normally do a 10% off on beauty during these events.



rockin said:


> There's an "up to 25% off Brand Sale" at HoF on Thurday and Friday this week.  Of course, beauty is excluded


----------



## gracie90 (Oct 30, 2012)

Quote:


rockin said:


> There's an "up to 25% off Brand Sale" at HoF on Thurday and Friday this week.  Of course, beauty is excluded


  	I got really excited when I saw the email until I read the terms and conditions 
  	I'm praying Debenhams has a 10% off event soon - it's been a while since the last one!


----------



## rockin (Oct 30, 2012)

Is it this month that we get our HoF Reward vouchers?


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 30, 2012)

Yes, mine's due around the 20th November. £20 I believe. 



rockin said:


> Is it this month that we get our HoF Reward vouchers?


----------



## tats (Oct 30, 2012)

Yay it's out .. I wonder what time it came out? I forgot to check on my phone on a break but got everything I wanted now.. though I checked my email and there were no news from MAC as promised if signed up for email updates...

  	I got WOG, Small vanity and innocence. I kept changing my list around a lot before the collection came up but in the end went with stuff I know I will use.. I was tempted by eyeshadow, but honestly, I'd rather pay 37 quid for a Guerlain palette which works out cheaper for 4 eyeshadows.. so I decided not to bother with EDES, I was also tempted by dramatic encounter, but I don't know... I probably can't afford it now anyway...


----------



## rockin (Oct 30, 2012)

tats said:


> Yay it's out .. I wonder what time it came out? I forgot to check on my phone on a break but got everything I wanted now.. though I checked my email and there were* no news from MAC as promised if signed up for email updates...*
> 
> I got WOG, Small vanity and innocence. I kept changing my list around a lot before the collection came up but in the end went with stuff I know I will use.. I was tempted by eyeshadow, but honestly, I'd rather pay 37 quid for a Guerlain palette which works out cheaper for 4 eyeshadows.. so I decided not to bother with EDES, I was also tempted by dramatic encounter, but I don't know... I probably can't afford it now anyway...


 
  	I don't think I remember a time when MAC sent out the emails before the collection went up.  Usually it has been a couple of days at least before the emails arrive, at which point stuff has already sold out.


----------



## rockin (Oct 30, 2012)

I like what I see  http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2012/10/bourjois-aristoclash-collection-january.html


----------



## toobusytostitch (Oct 31, 2012)

Space NK have a flash sale on - some good bargains there - I'm somehow not in the mood to buy at the moment (must be sick), so not going for anything myself.  Might have a look at Glamour Daze later - by which time it will probably all be gone!!  Not too worried tbh!


----------



## rockin (Oct 31, 2012)

Looks like Debenhams and HoF are holding on until tomorrow to put Glamour Daze up.  I hope I can get my order in before my parents arrive


----------



## PeachTwist (Oct 31, 2012)

rockin said:


> Looks like Debenhams and HoF are holding on until tomorrow to put Glamour Daze up.  I hope I can get my order in before my parents arrive


  	Yeah the lady I'd spoken to said other retailers would have it up this weekend.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 31, 2012)

Not sure what to do now, order what I want tomorrow (IF Debenhasm or HoF have them up) or just buy them at Bentalls tomorrow evening when I go to the Boots shopping evening. Might split it and only get the Glamour Daze bits form the counter and the pigment sets from Debs/HoF. They're less likely to sell out, plus I already know I definitely want them, whereas I'm still not sure which EDES to pick.


----------



## 27dots (Oct 31, 2012)

Did anyone get the 30% off HQ Hair halloween code?

  	I know they were emailing to some people but I can't find it online  If anyone is able to post it I would be sooo grateful xx


----------



## toobusytostitch (Oct 31, 2012)

27dots said:


> Did anyone get the 30% off HQ Hair halloween code?
> 
> I know they were emailing to some people but I can't find it online  If anyone is able to post it I would be sooo grateful xx


	My 'personal' discount code is [FONT=arial,helvetica,verdana,sans-serif]*2745-D7DE-4A01 - which I'm not going to use - I don't know if it's genuinely 'only' for my email address, but you can try it if you like *[/FONT]


----------



## 27dots (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks hunni - unfortunately its only 10%. Thanks so much for posting it though 

  	If anyone else has a code they're not using please post!


----------



## rockin (Oct 31, 2012)

I have asked ArtDeco a few times when the Dita Von Teese Fall Collection makeup would be available in the UK.  I finally got an answer.  It will be from next week


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 1, 2012)

Debenhams are beginning to put up the Mac collections. It seems I'll be able to pop to Kingston this afternoon, so I will check out the edes and the rest of Glamourdaze in person and buy them at the counter, then order the pigment sets from Debenhams later.


----------



## rockin (Nov 1, 2012)

Debenhams had the main pictures up in the early hours of this morning (by around 3am) but no products.

  	I see HoF are putting the products up now, too.  I will order through HoF as I will get more points through them, even though TopCashBack is lower.



  	Edit:  How strange.  The HoF page had loaded words, but not pictures, and I could see the word Primped clearly amongst the jumble (the CSS hadn't loaded properly).  When I refreshed the page and it loaded properly, 'Primped' was gone.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Nov 1, 2012)

I just got my fluidlines through from the MAC site and i am pretty disgusted that they have charged £1.50 extra just for a shiny outer box which will just get thrown away anyway! I thought they might have at least put a cute sleeve around them like they did for the Shop/Cook collection.

  	Feminine Edge by the way looks similar to the Maybelline Color Tattoo in Pink Gold and as i've read the fluidlines are pretty useless as actual liners it might be worth skipping and picking that up instead if anyone was thinking about it.


----------



## tats (Nov 1, 2012)

mushroomteagirl said:


> I just got my fluidlines through from the MAC site and i am pretty disgusted that they have charged £1.50 extra just for a shiny outer box which will just get thrown away anyway! I thought they might have at least put a cute sleeve around them like they did for the Shop/Cook collection.
> 
> Femine Edge by the way looks similar to the Maybelline Color Tattoo in Pink Gold and as i've read the fluidlines are pretty useless as actual liners it might be worth skipping and picking that up instead if anyone was thinking about it.


	Thank you for sharing this. I think I will pick Maybilline color tattoo instead.. Did you get your MAC order with yodel or postman, if you bought online??


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Nov 1, 2012)

tats said:


> Thank you for sharing this. I think I will pick Maybilline color tattoo instead.. Did you get your MAC order with yodel or postman, if you bought online??


  	With the postie in a jiffy bag which i was suprised about as it's always come in a black box with Yodel before.


----------



## tats (Nov 1, 2012)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *mushroomteagirl* 


		 			With the postie in a jiffy bag which i was suprised about as it's always come in a black box with Yodel before.



	A few people here have gotten their MAC packages with posties recently.. I wonder if they don't use Yodel anymore.. I wondered because if my package gets delivered with a postie tomorrow and I'm not it, I can pick it up from a post office on sat, but if yodel will try to deliver, I will have to wait till monday. I doubt I will get it today though.


----------



## rockin (Nov 1, 2012)

I love Maybelline's Pink Gold.  Is it very close to Feminine Edge?  If so, I might pick another Pink Gold instead and save some money.  Feminine Edge looks so pretty and sparkly, though


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Nov 1, 2012)

rockin said:


> I love Maybelline's Pink Gold.  Is it very close to Feminine Edge?  If so, I might pick another Pink Gold instead and save some money.  Feminine Edge looks so pretty and sparkly, though


  	They're not exact dupes but i think close enough. The obvious difference is the sparkle factor in Femine Edge and that it's more pink wheras pink gold is a little more rosey and a bit darker and much more pigmented in my opinion.


----------



## rockin (Nov 1, 2012)

Sets are starting to appear on HoF.  None of the individual items yet, though


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 1, 2012)

From the swatches I've seen they're nothing like each other. Pink Gold hasn't got glitter in it at all.



rockin said:


> I love Maybelline's Pink Gold.  Is it very close to Feminine Edge?  If so, I might pick another Pink Gold instead and save some money.  Feminine Edge looks so pretty and sparkly, though


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Nov 1, 2012)

I did say they were similar and not exact dupes but here they are side by side:











  	Pink Gold on left, Feminine Edge is on the right


  	Sorry not the greatest swatch pic of all time but the light is shocking today and having flash makes them go haywire!


----------



## charlotte366 (Nov 1, 2012)

I walked to the counter at lunch, only picked up 2 things as planned, the EDES in stolen moment and natural flirt. I know I will wear these lots.

  	Stolen moment reminds me of style snob from starflash but a touch darker and maybe a hint more purple?

  	Counter was empty which surprised me for a launch day.

  	The brush sets look pretty but I passed as the mineralise one I bought last year have leaked dye. I hope this years quality is better.


----------



## rockin (Nov 1, 2012)

Just seen that Sinfully Chic is exclusive to Selfridges, if anyone was looking for it http://www.selfridges.com/en/Beauty/Brand-rooms/Contemporary/MAC


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (Nov 1, 2012)

Glamourdaze is finally up on debenhams if anyone is waiting.  And there is a points offer on as well... 750 points for £40 spend. Too bad nothing in the collection excites me enough to spend £40 ... only got Superb


----------



## rockin (Nov 1, 2012)

House Of Fraser are giving a free set of Biba false eyelashes with a £75 beauty spend lol.


----------



## rockin (Nov 1, 2012)

I don't see the Paramour Pink set on either HoF or Debenhams

  	If anyone is wanting Endless Night, and wants to save money on it, they still have it on the HoF site at £9.  The Glamour Daze version isn't up yet


----------



## rockin (Nov 1, 2012)

Going to pop into town to take advantage of the Boots points event


----------



## gracie90 (Nov 1, 2012)

Just made my first order from Debenhams - Stolen Moment and A Natural Flirt EDES, the pink brush set, and the Lavish Rose lipglosses. Not sure what else I want!


----------



## MACBarbie18 (Nov 1, 2012)

The Chanel holiday collection is realised on November 9th, right? It's going to be my first time buying Chanel. I just can't resist Stardust and Malice. Do Chanel collections sell out as fast as MAC collections online?


----------



## rockin (Nov 1, 2012)

Yes, November 9th for Chanel.  I don't know how quickly they sell out, though.

  	Just looked at the MAC site again, and the Divine Desire sets, including Paramour Pink, say Exclusive, so I'm guessing that means only available on the MAC website?


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 1, 2012)

I went to the counter in Kingston and ended up buying 5 edes, the 3 fluidlines and the black glittery nail polish. Before I left I ordered the 3 pigment sets from HoF. I'm still thinking about which brush set to get, I had no problems with the mineralize one last year, but I don't want that, I want either the pink or the green one, but not sure which.

  	I went to Boots and bought a few things including the Babyliss hair styling brush thingy I really wanted, plus the Too Faced Bon Bon set. I ended up with £27 worth of points, thank you very much.


----------



## nikou (Nov 1, 2012)

They have Glamour daze and the other collections at your mac store?
  	I must go tomorrow!!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 1, 2012)

Of course! First Thursday of the month is always release day. 



nikou said:


> They have Glamour daze and the other collections at your mac store?
> I must go tomorrow!!


----------



## toobusytostitch (Nov 1, 2012)

MakeMeUp79 said:


> Glamourdaze is finally up on debenhams if anyone is waiting. And there is a points offer on as well... 750 points for £40 spend. Too bad nothing in the collection excites me enough to spend £40 ... only got Superb


	Ooh, that got me!!  I went for the three fluidlines, that I've been indecisive about - at least this way I get the 750 points too!  If I do decided to get more, tomorrow, will I get another 750 points, or is it strictly one set of bonus points per card?  Still thinking I might get some fo the EDES and maybe Feline (though I have a couple of backups already - that seems to come out quite often lately).


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm pretty sure it's one a day. You also get an extra 500 points if you spend the £40 on Guerlain! Shame I've already bought everything I wanted form the Guerlain collection.

  	I ended up ordering the coral lipgloss set and the pink brush set for the 750 points, even though I do have about £200 worth of points I can't even get at. I hate it that you can only spend £15 of it per month. I used my HoF card when paying at the Mac counter and also Boots, that should boost my reward balance, I actually find the HoF card more useful nowadays. Also I can't spend my Debenhams points on Guerlain or Chanel unless I go to London, but the HoF in Guildford has both counters plus Mac!



toobusytostitch said:


> Ooh, that got me!!  I went for the three fluidlines, that I've been indecisive about - at least this way I get the 750 points too!  If I do decided to get more, tomorrow, will I get another 750 points, or is it strictly one set of bonus points per card?  Still thinking I might get some fo the EDES and maybe Feline (though I have a couple of backups already - that seems to come out quite often lately).


----------



## toobusytostitch (Nov 2, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> I'm pretty sure it's one a day. You also get an extra 500 points if you spend the £40 on Guerlain! Shame I've already bought everything I wanted form the Guerlain collection.
> 
> I ended up ordering the coral lipgloss set and the pink brush set for the 750 points, even though I do have about £200 worth of points I can't even get at. I hate it that you can only spend £15 of it per month. I used my HoF card when paying at the Mac counter and also Boots, that should boost my reward balance, I actually find the HoF card more useful nowadays. Also I can't spend my Debenhams points on Guerlain or Chanel unless I go to London, but the HoF in Guildford has both counters plus Mac!


	Hmmm - might give it a try - though I've also got a lot of points stored up for 'one day'!!!  Our Debenhams is truly hopeless - I'm thinking that I'll spend the £60 currently available on the new Clinique Chubby Sticks when they come out.  This is making me think that maybe I WILL get that Guerlain Calligraphy palette that I'm coveting - I didn't get the other ebay one, and am too impatient to wait for the sales


----------



## gracie90 (Nov 2, 2012)

My issue with the Debenhams points is that I have about £80 worth on my card, but as I only get £15 at a time, I spend that and end up earning the points back also! So I have a lot stored up that I can;t get too


----------



## tats (Nov 2, 2012)

As I thought I had a missed parcel today.. I'm sure it's MAC.. At least I don't have to wait till monday to get it, I will pick it up tomorrow..


----------



## rockin (Nov 2, 2012)

I had ordered the sets from HoF yesterday before I found out that Debenhams had the points offer.  Never mind, I ordered the individual bits from Debenhams.

  	Today I collected my HoF purchases.  I have swatched the Sweetly Smoky Crushed Metallic Pigments set on my hand, and they are beautiful.  I'm liking the pink brush set, too.  I also got the Endless Night nail lacquer, since it was only £9 at HoF, from the previous release.

  	Argos have the Enrapture Jumbo Waver for just £29.98, instead of £74.99.  Since I had £17.50 in Nectar points available, it only cost me £12.48 - absolute bargain!  I reserved it before I went, going through TopCashBack, which currently gives you 75p for completing the purchase of the reserved item.  Obviously there's no cashback on the price of the item itself, as payment is not online, but 75p is better than nothing.


----------



## nikou (Nov 2, 2012)

I wish HoF would upload the mac holiday collection! I know the lip bags and glosses and pigments are up. I've been stalking the site every couple if hours


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 3, 2012)

I missed the postman today, I'm pretty sure it was my HoF order that came, now I have to wait until Monday to pick it up. Never mind though, I wouldn't be able to do anything with it anyway, with husband and children at home and constantly annoying, lol. Haven't even had time to look at my goodies I picked up on Thursday from the counter. Bring on Tuesday! (Monday's inset day.)


----------



## tats (Nov 3, 2012)

I got my stuff today yay.. but I will do a little photography session before I will try everything))


----------



## toobusytostitch (Nov 3, 2012)

This sounds SO like my life too!!  Mine are back to school on Monday, so can investigate the Bobbi Brown that I've splashed the cash on - it's upstairs still in the box at the moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 3, 2012)

Yeah, I just plonked my Mac bag in the cupboard and never had a chance to look at things properly. Oh well, at least both my younger ones have after school clubs on Tuesday and my eldest doesn't get home until 4 pm anyway, so I'll have plenty of time to play. 



toobusytostitch said:


> This sounds SO like my life too!!  Mine are back to school on Monday, so can investigate the Bobbi Brown that I've splashed the cash on - it's upstairs still in the box at the moment
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nikou (Nov 3, 2012)

Is HoF going to release any of the mac holiday collections?


----------



## 27dots (Nov 5, 2012)

Does anyone know how long it takes for HoF Recognition points to be converted to rewards? Do you have to wait a month? Thanks xx


----------



## rockin (Nov 5, 2012)

27dots said:


> Does anyone know how long it takes for HoF Recognition points to be converted to rewards? Do you have to wait a month? Thanks xx


  	It's every three months.  I believe they are due this month.



  	No sign of my Pink Paramour set from MAC yet.  According to the website it is still In Warehouse along with a couple of orders from 2007 lol.  Postie has been, but he didn't have it


----------



## 27dots (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks. I wonder why they do it so infrequently!


----------



## rockin (Nov 5, 2012)

Halfpriceperfumes.co.uk have the Urban Decay Deluxe Eyeshadow Box as their 'Deal Of The Day'.  It's currently £17.99 instead of £27.00

  	I just found out that the next Boots points event is on 14th or 15th November.  Ours is on the 15th, but it varies - check the website for yours, by doing a branch search.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 5, 2012)

The HoF rewards are the same as the Debenhams rewards, ie credit card based, whereas the Debenhams Beauty Card is like the Boots Advantage Card. That is why they only send the rewards out every 3 months with your statement. Also, you need to have a minimum of £20 to get your rewards, otherwise you're waiting another 3 months.



27dots said:


> Thanks. I wonder why they do it so infrequently!


  	Well, it turns out it was actually my Debenhams order that was delivered on Saturday, I've just picked it up from the sorting office. My HoF order came today. Both are still sitting there unopened (dh is home today as it's inset day for all 3 of mine), can't wait for tomorrow, to finally be able to sit down and open everything and take pictures and swatch them...


----------



## 27dots (Nov 5, 2012)

oh no sorry I meant the Recognition loyalty card, its like a Boots advantage card. Not the credit card


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 5, 2012)

27dots said:


> oh no sorry I meant the Recognition loyalty card, its like a Boots advantage card. Not the credit card


  I don't know, I have the credit card. Does it not say on the HoF website?


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 5, 2012)

rockin said:


> Halfpriceperfumes.co.uk have the Urban Decay Deluxe Eyeshadow Box as their 'Deal Of The Day'.  It's currently £17.99 instead of £27.00  I just found out that the next Boots points event is on 14th or 15th November.  Ours is on the 15th, but it varies - check the website for yours, by doing a branch search.


  It's probably the 15th for me too, it's always a Thursday. I already have a plan, I'll get the Chanel quad and Illusion d'Ombre with my points on Friday, then get the Dior palette on the 15th as I have another 500 bonus points voucher, so will get £17 worth of points with the first £50 spend!   On that note, I bought the Babyliss hot air brush thingy last time and it's really good. It was £49.99, but got £12 points, so it was alright.


----------



## tats (Nov 5, 2012)

rockin said:


> It's every three months.  I believe they are due this month.
> 
> 
> 
> No sign of my Pink Paramour set from MAC yet.  According to the website it is still In Warehouse along with a couple of orders from 2007 lol.  Postie has been, but he didn't have it


	when did you order it??? If it was last monday contact them


----------



## tats (Nov 5, 2012)

I just realised it was tuesday when collection was released lolz


----------



## rockin (Nov 5, 2012)

Benefit 40% off sale http://www.benefitcosmetics.co.uk/product/collection/sale


----------



## rockin (Nov 5, 2012)

tats said:


> when did you order it??? If it was last monday contact them


  	I ordered it from them on Thursday, when I realised that it wasn't going to be on HoF or Debenhams and was MAC exclusive


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 5, 2012)

I'd definitely give them a call. I only ordered from HoF and Debenhams on Thursday and got them both already!



rockin said:


> I ordered it from them on Thursday, when I realised that it wasn't going to be on HoF or Debenhams and was MAC exclusive


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 5, 2012)

I am so tempted by this product, it's such a great value: http://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/prod_10001_10001_123053015299_-1?breadcrumb=Home~Beauty The problem is, you need to buy 2 other Lancome products to be able to buy it, and I can't find anything I like. I guess I could buy a Genifique eye cream as I'm nearly out and maybe the Visionnaire serum, but it's just so much money. I quite like the new Christmas eyeshadows but they're not up on the Debenhams website. *sigh* Please tell me I don't need it!


----------



## rockin (Nov 5, 2012)

I wanted the Lancome special offer set last year, but like you I couldn't find 2 other things I wanted to enable me to buy it.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 5, 2012)

There's also a free Lancome set if you buy 2 or more products, so all the more reason, but that said, I have so many cream samples now, I don't need to buy face creams for 5 years at this rate. Maybe if Debenhams were to put up the Lancome holiday eyeshadows...



rockin said:


> I wanted the Lancome special offer set last year, but like you I couldn't find 2 other things I wanted to enable me to buy it.


----------



## rockin (Nov 6, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> There's also a free Lancome set if you buy 2 or more products, so all the more reason, but that said, I have so many cream samples now, I don't need to buy face creams for 5 years at this rate. Maybe if Debenhams were to put up the Lancome holiday eyeshadows...


  	I have a whole load of cream samples too, mostly from Boots GWPs lol.

  	My Paramour Pink set just arrived with the postie


----------



## rockin (Nov 6, 2012)

The ArtDeco Mystic Garden collection has gone up on Debenhams website.  No Dita Fall Collection yet, though


----------



## tats (Nov 6, 2012)

rockin said:


> The ArtDeco Mystic Garden collection has gone up on Debenhams website.  No Dita Fall Collection yet, though


	They are taking forever with Dita Fall collection... by the time they will release it it will be winter...

  	I'm hoping to receive my MAC box tomorrow.. with a back up of innocence and Worldly Wealth blush from Style seeker..))


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 6, 2012)

That's not the holiday collection though is it? Just how many collections are there?



rockin said:


> The ArtDeco Mystic Garden collection has gone up on Debenhams website.  No Dita Fall Collection yet, though


----------



## rockin (Nov 6, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> That's not the holiday collection though is it? Just how many collections are there?


  	Nope, still the holiday collection to come as well. 

  	I asked ArtDeco last week when the Dita Fall collection would be here in the UK, and they said it would be this week sometime.


----------



## rockin (Nov 6, 2012)

I may have just bought China Glaze Cranberry Splash nail polish from their Christmas collection after seeing Vampy Varnish's swatches.  I was a good girl, though - only one, and it wasn't a glittery one.  http://www.vampyvarnish.com/2012/11/china-glaze-holiday-joy-holiday-2012-swatches-review-giveaway (giveaway not open to the UK)


----------



## toobusytostitch (Nov 6, 2012)

You don't need it.  Nor do I.  But it IS very tempting!  I'm thinking I might get two kohl pencils to qualify - can always use more kohl


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 6, 2012)

What's most tempting is that it only costs £45 at Debenhams, whereas it's £75 elsewhere! I want to get it before they realise they made a mistake, lol. I don't use khol. I don't need any more mascaras. Or lipstick, lipglosses, etc. Argh!  Take my credit card away from me, lol!


toobusytostitch said:


> You don't need it.  Nor do I.  But it IS very tempting!  I'm thinking I might get two kohl pencils to qualify - can always use more kohl


----------



## toobusytostitch (Nov 6, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> What's most tempting is that it only costs £45 at Debenhams, whereas it's £75 elsewhere! I want to get it before they realise they made a mistake, lol. I don't use khol. I don't need any more mascaras. Or lipstick, lipglosses, etc. Argh!  Take my credit card away from me, lol!


	And there's the Estee Lauder special collection too....I got the one last year, and the lipsticks are really gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ...


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 6, 2012)

toobusytostitch said:


> And there's the Estee Lauder special collection too....I got the one last year, and the lipsticks are really gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tats (Nov 6, 2012)

Dior Grand Bal collection is available on boots website.. not sure about anywhere else..


----------



## rockin (Nov 6, 2012)

ArtDeco have been putting pictures of the Dita Fall Collection and the Christmas Collection on Facebook, and linking to those posts on Twitter.  I asked if their '3D' eyeshadows were similar to MAC Extra Dimension and Estee Gelée ones, and they replied "Estee went tone step further than MAC and we've gone the next step again with the 3D eyeshadows."  They said these would be in Debenhams within 2 weeks.


----------



## toobusytostitch (Nov 7, 2012)

rockin said:


> ArtDeco have been putting pictures of the Dita Fall Collection and the Christmas Collection on Facebook, and linking to those posts on Twitter.  I asked if their '3D' eyeshadows were similar to MAC Extra Dimension and Estee Gelée ones, and they replied "Estee went tone step further than MAC and we've gone the next step again with the 3D eyeshadows."  They said these would be in Debenhams within 2 weeks.


	Definitely sound worth a try (or two)


----------



## toobusytostitch (Nov 7, 2012)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 





	Oh, I hadn't read that properly - I don't like their fragrances either, so I don't think I'll be tempted after all


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 7, 2012)

Just seen details of the Art Deco Dita holiday collection and OMG! I need the blush and the palette (the same patterned ones). Hurry up Debenhams!

  	http://www.chicprofile.com/2012/11/artdeco-holiday-2012-dita-von-teese-golden-vintage-collection-info-photos.html


----------



## gracie90 (Nov 7, 2012)

Quote:
 	Okay, that blush and palette look amazing!!! So pretty and swirly!


----------



## tats (Nov 7, 2012)

I love this vintage collection


----------



## toobusytostitch (Nov 8, 2012)

Oh me too!  Even tempted by the eyelashes, and I don't use them   So glad I've been introduced to this brand - the prices seem good for the quality on the ones that I've just bought too.


----------



## tats (Nov 8, 2012)

I really hope Art Deco holiday collections will be up in Debenhams by December.. I like a lot of things there... so I might be skipping hauling from every other brand and I might be getting just Art Deco items only..


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 8, 2012)

Well I couldn't resist any longer and bought the £45 Lancome set. It's just too good value to miss imo. I bought two of the holiday collection eyeshadows (gold and taupe) which are gorgeous and also the taupe khol eyeliner (which isn't actually khol, it's as soft as the UD 24/7 liners, so lovely) and got the free gift and bought the big one for £45. The free gift is already great, also if you buy a 3rd product you get a free full size Bi-Facil as well! So I spent £97 (minus what was on my beauty card) and got a tonne of stuff. The holiday eyeshadows aren't up on the website yet, but I went into my local Debenhams and they had it and the Lancome lady is so sweet anyway, I was happy to buy from her.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 8, 2012)

Grr! Just found out about a 10% off beauty code on Debenhams, having bought stuff at the counter, typical! Anyway, it's TR49 if anyone wants to use it. Expires in 2 days.


----------



## gracie90 (Nov 8, 2012)

Quote:
 	Ooh thanks! I hope it works on Chanel as the holiday collection is due to come out tomorrow!

  	Edit - It DOES! Yay! Debenhams better put up the collection tomorrow


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 8, 2012)

gracie90 said:


> Quote:   Ooh thanks! I hope it works on Chanel as the holiday collection is due to come out tomorrow!  Edit - It DOES! Yay! Debenhams better put up the collection tomorrow


  Hmm, yes, not a bad idea. Was gonna go to Boots to pick the Chanel eyeshadows up with my points, but will see if Debenhams puts it up tomorrow at all. If it's not up by noon, I'm buying from Boots.


----------



## gracie90 (Nov 8, 2012)

Quote:


Anitacska said:


> Hmm, yes, not a bad idea. Was gonna go to Boots to pick the Chanel eyeshadows up with my points, but will see if Debenhams puts it up tomorrow at all. If it's not up by noon, I'm buying from Boots.


	Sounds like a good plan!


----------



## rockin (Nov 8, 2012)

House of Fraser are doing 10 points for every pound spent from today until Sunday


----------



## rockin (Nov 9, 2012)

Until midnight tonight, Beautybay.com have a "15% off all" offer.  Enter FB150K at the payment page


----------



## tats (Nov 9, 2012)

There are so many offers everywhere when I have no money lol


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 9, 2012)

Since Debenhams didn't have the Chanel collection up, I went to Boots and bought the eyeshadow palette and the bluch with my points. I didn't even want to blush, but it's so pretty and sparkly, lol. I decided not to get the Illusion D'Ombre (yet) because it's very very similar in colour to the gold shade in the palette (which is incredible quality by the way!) and also I didn't have enough points for it. I'll think about it until Thursday when Boots have the next shopping event.

  	Did anyone go Chanel shopping today?


----------



## xiaohua (Nov 9, 2012)

Hello everyone. I am new to this forum 

  	Ordered the Chanel Holiday Quad Eye Shadow yesterday in Boots store. The lady in Chanel will post it to me next week since I am too busy to collect it in store 

  	The Boots.com has a really good promotion for premium beauty. They have a 20off100 code PREMIUM20, and you can get triple points. That is you only pay £80 for £100 products and get 960 points, nearly 27% off. I think its better than points event in store even if you can collect 1700 point for £50.


----------



## tats (Nov 9, 2012)

Welcome to the forum 
  	Do you how long is this offer valid? I can't buy anything untill I get paid in 2 weeks


----------



## gracie90 (Nov 9, 2012)

Oh no! I just bought the quad and blush for £74, and I'm sure I could have found something else to make it up to £100!
  	Edit - the quad doesn't seem to be on the  Boots website. Has it sold out already?


----------



## tats (Nov 9, 2012)

gracie90 said:


> Oh no! I just bought the quad and blush for £74, and I'm sure I could have found something else to make it up to £100! 		 			Edit - the quad doesn't seem to be on the  Boots website. Has it sold out already?


	maybe they didn't have a lot in since it's just came out  I'm sure it will be back..))


----------



## gracie90 (Nov 9, 2012)

Quote:


tats said:


> maybe they didn't have a lot in since it's just came out  I'm sure it will be back..))


	Well, I've got it now so no going back! It's beautiful


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 9, 2012)

I 've just done a Live Chat with "Sarah" and this is what she said:

  	Anita: Hi there! I'd like to ask whether you know if we're going to get the Taste Temptation collection in the UK? If so, when?
  	Sarah: Hi Anita
  	Sarah: Sorry to keep you waiting.
  	Anita: No problem.
  	Sarah: I will just have a look.
  	Anita: Thanks
  	Sarah: I am afraid it is only getting launched in NORTH AMERICA
  	Anita: Thought so. Thanks.
  	Anita: Can you also tell me what collections are coming out in December?
  	Sarah: "PROJECT HW
  	Sarah: ONLINE ONLY"
  	Sarah: DUO À DEUX
  	Sarah: "GLAMOUR VIOLET
  	Sarah: ONLINE ONLY"

  	I have no idea what these collections are. Glamour Violet? Duo A Deux? Project HW? Anyone knows? I guess if you want stuff from Taste Temptation, better get a CP as we're not getting it. I think I will pass, although the mattenes are calling my name, but I'm supposed to be on a lipstick/lipgloss no-buy.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 9, 2012)

It is amazing, isn't it? I think the triple points offer is just Friday to Sunday. I really just wanted to spend my points instead of cash for a change, so I'm happy. The blush is so pretty too, isn't it? 



gracie90 said:


> Well, I've got it now so no going back! It's beautiful


----------



## tats (Nov 9, 2012)

OMG what are they?? I'm dissapointed we aren't getting Taste Temptation


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 9, 2012)

There's also a £10 off £75 which is a great deal too, it's PREMIUM10 if anyone wants to order from Boots. 

  	EDIT: Neither codes work for me actually. Boo!


----------



## Alisha1 (Nov 9, 2012)

I hope they put the quad online before sunday so I can take advantage of the triple points as well as the 20 off! Thanks for posting!


----------



## xiaohua (Nov 9, 2012)

tats said:


> Welcome to the forum  		 			Do you how long is this offer valid? I can't buy anything untill I get paid in 2 weeks


 

	The code PREMIUM20 expires 13th November 2012 

  	But they have another 15off100 code VCPPC1115 expires 30th November 2012


----------



## gracie90 (Nov 9, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> It is amazing, isn't it? I think the triple points offer is just Friday to Sunday. I really just wanted to spend my points instead of cash for a change, so I'm happy. The blush is so pretty too, isn't it?


  	You bought it with points? Even better! The blush really is divine - it's my first Chanel blush and I love it so much! It's pretty pigmented on me, and multicoloured sparkles will get me every time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	My counter only received 5 each of the quad and the blush, and the lady reckoned they'd be long gone by tomorrow lunchtime! I was expected the quad to be more than £43 actually, so I'm happy


----------



## rockin (Nov 9, 2012)

I ordered the Chanel Illusion d'Ombre eyeshadow online today, using the points I gained on Boots last points event.  I decided I'd rather do that than spend more money by getting it through Debenhams or HoF, and decided not to risk it selling out at HoF before my vouchers arrive.   I hope to be able to see the quad in person at HoF before deciding whether to buy, although I don't see it at Boots online.

  	Still wondering when the ArtDeco Dita collections and the Glamour Christmas collection are going to be available.  Shame you can't spend Debenhams points online, and that our nearest Debenhams doesn't stock ArtDeco.  I actually walked past Debenhams yesterday with my parents when we went out to Chatham for the day.  I didn't dare suggest going in, though, as I know what they would have said about me looking at makeup.  Now I have managed to get a "disabled + companion" bus pass for my son, we can hopefully get over there again another time.


----------



## rockin (Nov 9, 2012)

No idea what those MAC collections are, although Duo a Deux sounds like it could be a collection of eyeshadow duos, perhaps. 

  	Could they be working names for collections?


----------



## tats (Nov 9, 2012)

Me too, I'm wondering when ArtDeco Christmas collection will be available.. I hope it will be before christmas, they seem to be a bit slow with ArtDeco collections (


----------



## rockin (Nov 9, 2012)

Well they told me the ArtDeco Dita Fall collection would be out this week in the UK, but so far it hasn't materialised either on Debenhams or on the other site I get it from, which is tenderlovingskincare.co.uk (I got that link from ArtDeco's own site, and they were very fast with delivery)

  	All that has appeared this week is the Mystic Garden collection


----------



## tats (Nov 9, 2012)

rockin said:


> Well they told me the ArtDeco Dita Fall collection would be out this week in the UK, but so far it hasn't materialised either on Debenhams or on the other site I get it from, which is tenderlovingskincare.co.uk (I got that link from ArtDeco's own site, and they were very fast with delivery)
> 
> All that has appeared this week is the Mystic Garden collection


	Well, If it gets to that other website quicker, then screw Debenhams..)) I don't want to wait that long..)) I need to save that website to favourites, just in case..)


----------



## tats (Nov 9, 2012)

I made a shortcut to that website on my phone just in case Art Deco collection will be up on there before I get internet in our new house.. I will be keeping my eye on it! I'm so excited about this collection


----------



## toobusytostitch (Nov 10, 2012)

rockin said:


> Well they told me the ArtDeco Dita Fall collection would be out this week in the UK, but so far it hasn't materialised either on Debenhams or on the other site I get it from, which is tenderlovingskincare.co.uk (I got that link from ArtDeco's own site, and they were very fast with delivery)
> 
> All that has appeared this week is the Mystic Garden collection


	Yes, and I ordered the palette and the four slightly shimmery shadows and the two eye pencils!  They turned up yesterday (very fast), and I LOVE them.  I just love the little palette, it's so versatile, and pretty   In fact, I loved it all so much I took advantage of the BeautyBay 15% off and have ordered the Dita palette and the six Dita shadows to go in it.  I could even become a one-brand woman, I think these are easily comparable with the Guerlain shadows, and so much cheaper.  I also love their website - I thought I'd have trouble, as I don't speak German, but it automatically took me to the English version, thank goodness!


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> I 've just done a Live Chat with "Sarah" and this is what she said:
> 
> Anita: Hi there! I'd like to ask whether you know if we're going to get the Taste Temptation collection in the UK? If so, when?
> Sarah: Hi Anita
> ...


  	This is a long shot but taste temptations might actually be glamour violet, a working name or something as the majority the products in Taste Temptations are purple based... guess we'll just have to wait and see!


----------



## tats (Nov 10, 2012)

mushroomteagirl said:


> This is a long shot but taste temptations might actually be glamour violet, a working name or something as the majority the products in Taste Temptations are purple based... guess we'll just have to wait and see!


	That would be great if it is, but she did say TT is only getting launched in North America.. but I still have my hopes


----------



## rockin (Nov 10, 2012)

Online from 6am tomorrow, and instore from Tuesday, there's 10% off beauty and fragrance at Debenhams.  25% off every other department (some concessions excluded)


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 10, 2012)

Weird they haven't sent me anything about this, I normally get letters/e-mails about discounts.  Thanks.



rockin said:


> Online from 6am tomorrow, and instore from Tuesday, there's 10% off beauty and fragrance at Debenhams.  25% off every other department (some concessions excluded)


----------



## rockin (Nov 10, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Weird they haven't sent me anything about this, I normally get letters/e-mails about discounts.  Thanks.


 
  	I got an email at 7:28 this evening , subject "Wake up to our Christmas Spectacular – online from 6am tomorrow!"


----------



## tats (Nov 10, 2012)

I got this email too..) I can't wait to get paid now..)


----------



## toobusytostitch (Nov 10, 2012)

tats said:


> That would be great if it is, but she did say TT is only getting launched in North America.. but I still have my hopes


  	Oh, I do hope so - those colours are fantastic, and it's a shame if we don't get them. 

  	As an aside - I went with my eleven-year-old to a party for one of his friends who is twelve today - they are Iraqui refugees.  I had my (normal) Guerlain loose kohl lining my waterline/tightline, and the birthday boy's mother was very impressed - said I had eye makeup like a real Iraqi lol!  Very strange for a red-headed Celt!


----------



## rockin (Nov 10, 2012)

rockin said:


> Online from 6am tomorrow, and instore from Tuesday, there's 10% off beauty and fragrance at Debenhams.  25% off every other department (some concessions excluded)


  	There's also 500 bonus points when you spend £40 on beauty and fragrance


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 11, 2012)

I still haven't had an e-mail from Debenhams. Weird.

  	Has anyone managed to get the Boots PREMIUM20 code to work? I've tried to order, but the code doesn't work. I've e-mailed them about it, but haven't heard back yet.


----------



## navjotn (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi I used the PREMIUM20 code at Boots and it worked fine. Used it to get Dior and Clarins lipsticks.


----------



## gracie90 (Nov 11, 2012)

I'll try it now to see


----------



## gracie90 (Nov 11, 2012)

Works for me
*Your "Save £20 when you spend £100 or more in a single transaction on selected premium beauty products" promotion*


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 11, 2012)

It says that for me too, but the 20% isn't deducted off the total. I have gone all the way to the payment page and it's still not showing. 



gracie90 said:


> Works for me
> *Your "Save £20 when you spend £100 or more in a single transaction on selected premium beauty products" promotion*


----------



## gracie90 (Nov 11, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> It says that for me too, but the 20% isn't deducted off the total. I have gone all the way to the payment page and it's still not showing.


  	 Hmm it's being annoying for me too 
  	There's a cutomer service number 0845 609 0055, but I don't know if they work on the weekends!
  	How long does the offer last for?


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 11, 2012)

I think Monday or Tuesday, but I wanted to use it in conjunction with the triple points. I can't phone them now, it's impossible to do anything in my house at the weekends with 3 children and a husband around. 



gracie90 said:


> Hmm it's being annoying for me too
> There's a cutomer service number 0845 609 0055, but I don't know if they work on the weekends!
> How long does the offer last for?


----------



## gracie90 (Nov 11, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> I think Monday or Tuesday, but I wanted to use it in conjunction with the triple points. I can't phone them now, it's impossible to do anything in my house at the weekends with 3 children and a husband around.


  	 Well that's annoying  What were you trying to order?


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 11, 2012)

I was planning on buying the Dior Grand Bal palette, the new Chanel Illusion D'Ombre and an Estee Lauder eye cream. Not to worry, I'll go to the points event on Thursday, it will be a similarly good deal as I have the extra 500 points voucher as well, so will get £29 worth of points for £100 spent.

  	Still considering ordering from Debenhams instead, I really liked the Lancome khols, but only got the taupe one and might get the Genifique eyecream instead of the EL one, and that way I'll get 10% off, 500 bonus points and another free GWP. I can break it up and sell it or give it to my sister for Christmas.



gracie90 said:


> Well that's annoying  What were you trying to order?


----------



## toobusytostitch (Nov 11, 2012)

Does anyone know when the new Clinique Chubby Sticks are going to be released - I see they're on their website now, but I want to go to our local Debenhams to spend some of my points before they expire - they have an extremely limited range of counters, I know that they do have Clinique though.


----------



## xiaohua (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi Anitacska, do you have Chanel eyeshadow quad in your cart? I think it doesn't work on Chanel eyeshadow quad, but works on Chanel lipsticks and face powders.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 12, 2012)

xiaohua said:


> Hi Anitacska, do you have Chanel eyeshadow quad in your cart? I think it doesn't work on Chanel eyeshadow quad, but works on Chanel lipsticks and face powders.


  No, I have the new Illusion d'Ombre, Dior Grand Bal palette and an Estee Lauder eye cream. I got a message from Boots, sayinh if I want to place an order, they will manually deduct/refund the £20, but since the triple point offer is over, I might as well wait for Thursday as I have the extra 500 points voucher as well.   Incidentally, the Chanel collection is up on Debenhams!


----------



## gracie90 (Nov 12, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Incidentally, the *Chanel collection is up on Debenhams!*


  	I knowww, 10% off only days after I bought it full price. Gahhhh I should have waited! But if the quad and JC had sold out and I hadn't got them then I'd be devastated...


----------



## xiaohua (Nov 12, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Incidentally, the Chanel collection is up on Debenhams!


 
	Wow, they can refund the £20! I should email them and buy the eyeshadow quad online last weekend My local boots doesn't carry Chanel and I am too busy to the nearest Boots with Chanel this Thursday. Waiting for next points event on boots.com.


----------



## rockin (Nov 12, 2012)

ArtDeco Glam Deluxe review http://whatkatiehealydid.blogspot.ie/2012/11/artdeco-glam-deluxe.html


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 12, 2012)

It is annoying isn't it? At least I got mine free with my points. 

  	I'm still debating what to do with the Illusion d'Ombre. I might order it from Debenhams after all instead of Boots.

  	I have ordered the other Lancome holiday khol and the Genifique eye cream today and got another free gift set, I think I'll give it to my sister for Christmas. She also really likes make up, but can't afford / isn't into high end make up, so a Lancome set should be pretty nice for her.



gracie90 said:


> I knowww, 10% off only days after I bought it full price. Gahhhh I should have waited! But if the quad and JC had sold out and I hadn't got them then I'd be devastated...


----------



## tats (Nov 12, 2012)

rockin said:


> ArtDeco Glam Deluxe review http://whatkatiehealydid.blogspot.ie/2012/11/artdeco-glam-deluxe.html


	want want want!!! but I'm not waiting forever for it to come out..


----------



## rockin (Nov 13, 2012)

[h=5][/h]  	Make Up Academy (MUA)
 [h=5][/h]  	Finally here it is! 35% off everything online only! Using the promo code: MUA35 Enter the promo code at checkout and 35% discount will be applied. Then select FREE Shipping option. Offer ends 5pm 20/11/12

  	Minimum spend £10


----------



## lovesongx (Nov 13, 2012)

The Selfridges Lucky Bags are now on sale - I've blogged about it (link in my signature) and just ordered mine!


----------



## rockin (Nov 14, 2012)

This company has the ArtDeco Glam Deluxe collection, so why hasn't Debenhams or tenderlovingskincare?  http://www.bespokebeautyclinic.co.uk/art-deco-make-up


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 14, 2012)

Patience. 



rockin said:


> This company has the ArtDeco Glam Deluxe collection, so why hasn't Debenhams or tenderlovingskincare?  http://www.bespokebeautyclinic.co.uk/art-deco-make-up


----------



## xiaohua (Nov 14, 2012)

Dear all, new codes for boots.com plus 1200 points for orders over 75:
  	20off100 Premium beauty: PREMIUM20
  	10off75 Premium beauty: PREMIUM10
  	5off50 Premium beauty: PREMIUM5

  	15off100 all: VCPPC1115
  	10off90 all: VCXET190
  	5off40 Fragrance: FRAG40

  	Still need to email boots if you want to buy Chanel eye shadow


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 14, 2012)

These codes are not (all) new and PREMIUM20 still doesn't work. Oh well, I'll just go to Boots tomorrow, buy the Dior Grand Bal palette for £60, get £17 worth of points, add it to my existing £14 and buy the Chanel Illusion d'Ombre. Then I'll be done with all the Christmas collections and will try not to buy any make up until January (yeah, right, lol).


xiaohua said:


> Dear all, new codes for boots.com plus 1200 points for orders over 75:
> 20off100 Premium beauty: PREMIUM20
> 10off75 Premium beauty: PREMIUM10
> 5off50 Premium beauty: PREMIUM5
> ...


----------



## rockin (Nov 14, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Patience.


  	LOL, well 2 weeks ago ArtDeco told me it would be available within the week, yet it still hasn't appeared.  All that has popped up is the Mystic Garden collection.  It's November now, and I can see the Christmas collections not appearing until next year at this rate

  	I had hoped that the Fall Collection at least would be up, so I could get the 10% discount on it, and possibly bonus points for spending £40


----------



## tats (Nov 14, 2012)

rockin said:


> This company has the ArtDeco Glam Deluxe collection, so why hasn't Debenhams or tenderlovingskincare?  http://www.bespokebeautyclinic.co.uk/art-deco-make-up


	I know.. I'm dissapointed as well.((


----------



## toobusytostitch (Nov 15, 2012)

rockin said:


> This company has the ArtDeco Glam Deluxe collection, so why hasn't Debenhams or tenderlovingskincare?  http://www.bespokebeautyclinic.co.uk/art-deco-make-up


	I'm almost wondering if it would be worth driving up to the Midlands - I do have an aunt living up there....


----------



## rockin (Nov 15, 2012)

I've just phoned ArtDeco (impatient, I know LOL).  They are in the process of getting the Dita Fall Collection and the Glam Deluxe out to Debenhams, and they envisage they will be up on Debenhams site in about 2 weeks, and the Dita Golden Vintage a week or two later.

  	They confirmed that there are no stockists here in Kent, so I told them they needed to rectify that, maybe with a shop or counter in Maidstone lol.


  	If anyone is interested in Dita's lingerie line, Von Follies, it is now on ASOS.  Unfortunately the style I like isn't available in my size


----------



## toobusytostitch (Nov 15, 2012)

rockin said:


> I've just phoned ArtDeco (impatient, I know LOL).  They are in the process of getting the Dita Fall Collection and the Glam Deluxe out to Debenhams, and they envisage they will be up on Debenhams site in about 2 weeks, and the Dita Golden Vintage a week or two later.
> 
> They confirmed that there are no stockists here in Kent, so I told them they needed to rectify that, maybe with a shop or counter in Maidstone lol.
> 
> ...


	Thank you!  I suppose I can stop checking Debenhams every couple of hours....for now   I suppose I don't really need this before Christmas, so will get it whenever.  Shame they don't seem to have many stockists yet


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks for the info about Art Deco.  I went to Boots today, bought the Dior Grand Bal palette, got £17 worth of points, bought the new Illusion d'Ombre with my points.  Got another one of the bonus 500 points voucher for the next event in 2 weeks' time,  but I probably won't go to that. I really don't need anything else now.


----------



## xiaohua (Nov 15, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> I went to Boots today, bought the Dior Grand Bal palette, got £17 worth of points, bought the new Illusion d'Ombre with my points.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Cool~!

  	I read your blog and fell in love with Chanel Eclosion, Dior Earth Reflect. Ordered them from boots. Also ordered a YSL wet and dry eyeshadow in #7, a Chanel blush in Espiegle, a DIORSKIN Rosy Glow in Petal 001 and a DIORIFIC Lipstick in Rouge Dolce Vita.

  	I admire your Chanel Collection! Especially the limited ones!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I received my Chanel Holiday Eyeshadow quad this Tuesday. The SA in Boots sent it to me via special delivery. They are so generals!


----------



## rockin (Nov 15, 2012)

I collected my Chanel Apparence Illusion D'Ombre from Boots today, and of course while I was there I had to take advantage of the points event and use my bonus 500 points till spit too.  I added to my Soap & Glory collection (bought the set with the alarm clock in, as I have trouble getting up in the mornings this time of year) and I ordered some stuff including the Dita Von Teese EDP spray and the Too Faced Glitter Glue.  I now have 'bonus points' vouchers for the next event, which I think may be in 2 weeks.

  	I have yet to decide what to get with my £40 of HoF vouchers.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 15, 2012)

Ooh, mine hasn't come yet. I think they're due in a week or so. I don't think it will be that much though, only £20 I reckon. I might save them for the sale after Christmas or a new Mac release (won't go far either way).



rockin said:


> I collected my Chanel Apparence Illusion D'Ombre from Boots today, and of course while I was there I had to take advantage of the points event and use my bonus 500 points till spit too.  I added to my Soap & Glory collection (bought the set with the alarm clock in, as I have trouble getting up in the mornings this time of year) and I ordered some stuff including the Dita Von Teese EDP spray and the Too Faced Glitter Glue.  I now have 'bonus points' vouchers for the next event, which I think may be in 2 weeks.
> 
> *I have yet to decide what to get with my £40 of HoF vouchers. *


----------



## rockin (Nov 15, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Ooh, mine hasn't come yet. I think they're due in a week or so. I don't think it will be that much though, only £20 I reckon. I might save them for the sale after Christmas or a new Mac release (won't go far either way).


  	Mine arrived yesterday


----------



## rockin (Nov 16, 2012)

I got all excited today when I got an email from Debenhams with a code for an extra 10% off until Sunday.  Then I read the small print - it doesn't work on beauty or fragrance, and certain other departments 



  	It is currently 5.05% cashback on TopCashBack, though, so worth remembering to go through a cashback site


----------



## toobusytostitch (Nov 16, 2012)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *rockin* 


 	 		It is currently 5.05% cashback on TopCashBack, though, so worth remembering to go through a cashback site

  	For some reason TopCashBack just isn't working for me with Debenhams 

  	I clear out all cookies etc, but it hasn't worked for the last few orders


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 16, 2012)

Me neither! In fact none of my recent orders have tracked with TopCashBack and one missing cashback claim was even refused by Debenhams (they owed me £10 or so through that btw!). I'm fed up, since then switched to Quidco, but none of my purchases seem to be tracking through them either. Don't know why.



toobusytostitch said:


> For some reason TopCashBack just isn't working for me with Debenhams
> 
> I clear out all cookies etc, but it hasn't worked for the last few orders


----------



## duku (Nov 16, 2012)

You need to click the relevant link through Quidco and it should log your visit. If it doesn't appear as tracked in your activity bit after about three days you need to raise a cashback claim through here, select retailer, then you have to fill in the details yourself. That should work and you will get your money eventually (but it can take ages).


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 16, 2012)

I do click the relevant link and it always says in the pop up window that my visit has been logged, yet nothing shows up. To be honest, I can't be bothered to do it manually every time, I might just give up altogether.



duku said:


> You need to click the relevant link through Quidco and it should log your visit. If it doesn't appear as tracked in your activity bit after about three days you need to raise a cashback claim through here, select retailer, then you have to fill in the details yourself. That should work and you will get your money eventually (but it can take ages).


----------



## toobusytostitch (Nov 16, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> I do click the relevant link and it always says in the pop up window that my visit has been logged, yet nothing shows up. To be honest, I can't be bothered to do it manually every time, I might just give up altogether.


	Same here - I always clear my cookies, click through via the link on the website, still nada


----------



## banana1234 (Nov 16, 2012)

rockin said:


> I collected my Chanel Apparence Illusion D'Ombre from Boots today, and of course while I was there I had to take advantage of the points event and use my bonus 500 points till spit too.  I added to my Soap & Glory collection (bought the set with the alarm clock in, as I have trouble getting up in the mornings this time of year) and I ordered some stuff including the Dita Von Teese EDP spray and the Too Faced Glitter Glue.  I now have 'bonus points' vouchers for the next event, which I think may be in 2 weeks.
> 
> I have yet to decide what to get with my £40 of HoF vouchers.


  	let me know how you get on with the glitter glue please!!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 16, 2012)

I used it the other day with the crushed metal pigments and it was very sticky and made it very hard to blend the pigments. Might be great with glitter though as long as you pat things on top.



banana1234 said:


> let me know how you get on with the glitter glue please!!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 17, 2012)

Been meaning to say, don't order from Butter London! I placed an order with them because I had a 15% off code, but a few days later they e-mailed me to say that the trio I ordered wasn't available. So they were going to send me the remaining one nail polish and refund the trio. Which would be fine it they didn't charge £5 for shipping! So I asked them to cancel the order, but in the end it got delivered, although to be fair to them they said I don't have to pay for it. I just hate the fact that they don't have any stock control and it took them several days to work out what they have or not have.

  	Then I waited for the refund and of course it didn't come. I e-mailed them last night, got an e-mail back to say they'd already initiated the refund and I should have it by next week, but interestingly it turned up at the same time, which suggests they only did it last night after my e-mail.

  	Not as disastrous as some other companies (*cough* Kiko), but I wouldn't want to bother with them again.


----------



## rockin (Nov 17, 2012)

The Debenhams 10% discount and the  500 points for £40 spend offer ends tomorrow


----------



## rockin (Nov 17, 2012)

lovesongx said:


> The Selfridges Lucky Bags are now on sale - I've blogged about it (link in my signature) and just ordered mine!


  	Hope you are happy with your Lucky Bag.  I've read quite a few comments from people who were disappointed with the contents of theirs.


----------



## lovesongx (Nov 17, 2012)

rockin said:


> Hope you are happy with your Lucky Bag.  I've read quite a few comments from people who were disappointed with the contents of theirs.


  	Mine was ok, but I've seen a few not-so-great ones unfortunately. Selfridges had a big opportunity to promote their new Beauty Workshop (which I think is similar to Harvey Nichols BeautyMART?) but I think a few people have been put off now.


----------



## rockin (Nov 17, 2012)

I'd have been rather cheesed off if I'd bought one and got what some of those people got.  Selfridges haven't done themselves any favours.




  	Not makeup related, I know, but I've come across a list of where the Coca Cola truck will be visiting this year.  Yet again, nowhere near me unfortunately, but maybe it might be coming somewhere near one or more of you http://blog.cokezone.co.uk/christmas/truck-tour-faqs/


----------



## Alisha1 (Nov 17, 2012)

rockin said:


> Hope you are happy with your Lucky Bag.  I've read quite a few comments from people who were disappointed with the contents of theirs.


  	I bought the lucky bag also as I was very impressed with almost everything in the sample box thing they did a few month back but this one was kinda crap; I got a st topez tanning cream, mints, tweezerman nail files, soap, something from Dermologica and a free eye brow shape at blink in Selfridges which is the only thing I actually like. I think I'm most annoyed that there really wasn't any beauty items in the bag :/


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (Nov 17, 2012)

I am thinking of buying the bobbi brown travel brush set. does anyone have any bobbi brown brushes? Are they worth the price?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## rockin (Nov 17, 2012)

A review with swatches of the ArtDeco Dita Von Teese Vintage Gold Collection http://bellemortebeauty.blogspot.ie/2012/11/artdeco-dita-von-teese-golden-vintage.html


----------



## rockin (Nov 19, 2012)

Dita's lingerie range, Von Follies, is now available at Debenhams http://www.debenhams.ie/lingerie/von-follies-by-dita-von-teese


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 19, 2012)

That's the Irish site.  It is up on the UK one too though.


rockin said:


> Dita's lingerie range, Von Follies, is now available at Debenhams http://www.debenhams.ie/lingerie/von-follies-by-dita-von-teese


----------



## rockin (Nov 19, 2012)

Oops, so it is!  I just copied the link from somewhere.  It showed me the UK prices, though, so I didn't check which country it was.

  	Here's the UK one http://www.debenhams.com/lingerie/von-follies-by-dita-von-teese

  	I like the black overwire bra, but it doesn't go up to a D or DD cup


----------



## amy_forster (Nov 19, 2012)

rockin said:


> Oops, so it is!  I just copied the link from somewhere.  It showed me the UK prices, though, so I didn't check which country it was.  Here's the UK one http://www.debenhams.com/lingerie/von-follies-by-dita-von-teese  I like the black overwire bra, but it doesn't go up to a D or DD cup


  I like the black overwire bra too but, like you, the size is an issue for me  in fact, it looks like none of the range comes big enough


----------



## gracie90 (Nov 19, 2012)

rockin said:


> Oops, so it is!  I just copied the link from somewhere.  It showed me the UK prices, though, so I didn't check which country it was.
> 
> Here's the UK one http://www.debenhams.com/lingerie/von-follies-by-dita-von-teese
> 
> I like the black overwire bra, but it doesn't go up to a D or DD cup


	They're very pretty, but I usually go for M&S as they always fit me best. I snagged 2 sets from the Rosie Huntington-Whitely collection last week and I LOVE them! They come in another 4 colours, so I may try and get them too after Christmas when they'll be reduced


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 19, 2012)

Yes, they don't have it in my size either. For me it's not the cup size that's the problem, I'm a 38B and nothing comes in 38. So I guess you have to be a size 10 or smaller with smallish boobs to buy these. Oh well.



amy_forster said:


> I like the black overwire bra too but, like you, the size is an issue for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Eleentje (Nov 19, 2012)

My boobs are small enough, haha, but both Dita and Rosie collections hardly blow my socks off. It is nothing I cannot find at H&M or New Yorker (local store for young women). Aubade and Freya on the other hand often have beautiful stuff... Not that I can really afford it


----------



## rockin (Nov 19, 2012)

I love 1950s styles, fashion, music....... (I'm a teddygirl/rockabilly)  so the overwire bra is very much my style, along with stockings and suspender belts rather than tights, and definitely no thongs.  In fact, I had a strapless overwire bra many years ago - an original, but previously unworn one.


----------



## rockin (Nov 20, 2012)

The Dita Von Teese Fall Collection is appearing on Debenhams site now!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 20, 2012)

I saw that baked powder last week in the Guildford store, it looks like a more colourful Lightscapade (well, more colourful than the new version anyway). It's pretty, but I'm not paying £30 for it. I will get the blush and the eyeshadow palette from the holiday collection, and those EDES style eyeshadows plus plus from the other collection, hopefully they will appear on there eventually.



rockin said:


> The Dita Von Teese Fall Collection is appearing on Debenhams site now!


----------



## rockin (Nov 20, 2012)

£30 is rather expensive for it, I agree. 

  	I've bought one of the lip lacquers, a couple of lipsticks, the blush I didn't have (already have She-Shamen under it's regular name Cadmium Red) and the 3 new  eyeshadows (Sable, Champagne and Charmeuse are existing permanent colours Pearly Misty Wood, Pearly Luxury Skin and Pearly Medium Beige respectively - same number, different name just for this collection).

  	I think it's odd how these new eyeshadows are £5.50 instead of the regular £6, and the Dita trio palette is cheaper than the regular, plain trio palette.  The lipsticks are £2 each cheaper than the ones that were in the Dita Classics Collection.   I'm not complaining, though.


----------



## rockin (Nov 20, 2012)

Body Shop have the sparkly body sprays again, although this time no pink.  They're £14 each, in gold or copper, but there's 30% off instore and online from 22nd to 25th November.

  	Also, there's a free body butter collection worth £20 when you spend £30 instore, while stocks last


----------



## rockin (Nov 20, 2012)

Not makeup related, admittedly, but if you like Thorntons chocolate you'll like this - voucher for a free Thorntons chocolate Santa lolly or Continental Viennese Bar  http://www.vouchercodes.co.uk/thorntons-christmas-giveaway.html


----------



## rockin (Nov 20, 2012)

New Fashionista longwear lipsticks https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.378475165568944.88414.136413803108416&type=1


----------



## anita22 (Nov 20, 2012)

MakeMeUp79 said:


> I am thinking of buying the bobbi brown travel brush set. does anyone have any bobbi brown brushes? Are they worth the price? Thanks in advance!


  	Yes I have a few, including last year's Bobbi Brown travel brush set. They're very good quality, at least as nice as my MAC brushes. However if you travel a lot you might also want to consider the Laura Mercier travel brush set - they're double ended and this year the set includes a full sized blush brush as well.


----------



## anita22 (Nov 20, 2012)

Alisha1 said:


> I bought the lucky bag also as I was very impressed with almost everything in the sample box thing they did a few month back but this one was kinda crap; I got a st topez tanning cream, mints, tweezerman nail files, soap, something from Dermologica and a free eye brow shape at blink in Selfridges which is the only thing I actually like. I think I'm most annoyed that there really wasn't any beauty items in the bag :/


  	I bought one too and it was similarly a bit crap... I got a full sized minty lip balm which was nice, a Bourjois nail varnish remover, beauty candy, vitamin supplements, and a mini Nails Inc nail varnish. Not sure I'd be in a hurry to buy another one.


----------



## rockin (Nov 20, 2012)

Found this on moneysavingexpert



  	From *Thu 22 Nov - Sun 25 Nov 2012*, go to Selfridges* and enter the code *SELF20* to get 20% off fashion, homeware or accessories or enter *SELF10* for 10% off fragrance, wine and beauty. Delivery's £4.95. You can also get the discount in-store with this Selfridges voucher.


----------



## rockin (Nov 21, 2012)

I spent my HoF vouchers today, after dance class and after collecting my Guerlain Vol de Nuit shimmer powder (which was on clearance online).  I got 2 of the Lancome Petit Trésor eyeshadows and the special offer £45 set in the sparkly gold bag.  I do love a bit of sparkle!  I was lucky - apparently they ran out of sets yesterday, but a delivery came in today.  I swatched the Chanel blush, but it was much too sparkly for my cheeks despite being such a pretty colour.  I didn't bother with the eyeshadow palette as it looked so small for the money.

  	Got to go back out in the rain shortly - it's "options evening" at my daughter's school.  Not looking forward to the 20 minutes each way walk in the wind and rain


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 21, 2012)

Nice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Which Lancome shadows did you get? I've bought the silver and gold ones, passed on the bronze one. I also got the two eyeliners, they are gorgeous! 

  	I'm wearing the Chanel quad today and it's really nice. I don't think it's any smaller than other Chanel palettes. I also got the blush and it's so pretty, although admittedly very sparkly. I just couldn't leave it. 



rockin said:


> I spent my HoF vouchers today, after dance class and after collecting my Guerlain Vol de Nuit shimmer powder (which was on clearance online).  I got 2 of the Lancome Petit Trésor eyeshadows and the special offer £45 set in the sparkly gold bag.  I do love a bit of sparkle!  I was lucky - apparently they ran out of sets yesterday, but a delivery came in today.  I swatched the Chanel blush, but it was much too sparkly for my cheeks despite being such a pretty colour.  I didn't bother with the eyeshadow palette as it looked so small for the money.
> 
> Got to go back out in the rain shortly - it's "options evening" at my daughter's school.  Not looking forward to the 20 minutes each way walk in the wind and rain


----------



## gracie90 (Nov 21, 2012)

Quote:


Anitacska said:


> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I swatched those at the weekend and they're both absolutely gorgeous! How are you liking them? And how much product is in each? Thanks


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 21, 2012)

I've only worn the silver one, but it's lovely. It's not actually silver, more taupe imo. There's 1 g in each of them, not a lot, but I have so many eyeshadows, I'll never use them up anyway. I'll be reviewing them on my blog tomorrow by the way.



gracie90 said:


> Quote:
> I swatched those at the weekend and they're both absolutely gorgeous! How are you liking them? And how much product is in each? Thanks


----------



## gracie90 (Nov 21, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> I've only worn the silver one, but it's lovely. It's not actually silver, more taupe imo. There's 1 g in each of them, not a lot, but I have so many eyeshadows, I'll never use them up anyway. I'll be reviewing them on my blog tomorrow by the way.


	I look forward to your review  I thought it looked more taupe also. I love the sparkly packaging too!


----------



## rockin (Nov 21, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I got the silver and gold ones   I would describe the silver as taupe as well.  The sparkly lids are just wow!  Those and the gold case are so 50s Hollywood looking to me.  I can quite imagine some of the girls at the rockabilly events wearing a slinky 50s dress, pinup style,  and carrying one of those as a handbag.

  	 I don't have any Chanel quads at all, but I was surprised how small the shadows in the quad looked compared to MAC or Urban Decay for example.

  	I liked the little Lancome pots of sparkly loose eyeshadow, too, but compared to the size of MAC pigments I found myself wondering whether I could justify them.


----------



## Alisha1 (Nov 21, 2012)

anita22 said:


> I bought one too and it was similarly a bit crap... I got a full sized minty lip balm which was nice, a Bourjois nail varnish remover, beauty candy, vitamin supplements, and a mini Nails Inc nail varnish. Not sure I'd be in a hurry to buy another one.


  	I was on the Selfridges twitter page and was surprised to find they where taking returns for the beauty bags! And by the looks of it alot of people are returning! If you got the spongy Bourjois nail polish remover I have to say its really good, I change my polish every day when I first got it!


----------



## rockin (Nov 21, 2012)

Is anyone else having problems with Boots website?  Twice in the last 24 hours I've seen it go offline for 'maintenance' and even now a lot of the links aren't working, in some cases even links from search results to product descriptions.


----------



## rockin (Nov 22, 2012)

Cocktailcosmetics now have the new OCC metallic lip tars in stock


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 22, 2012)

Those look very interesting, shame I'm on a listock/gloss no buy. 



rockin said:


> Cocktailcosmetics now have the new OCC metallic lip tars in stock


  	By the way, just had a letter from Debenhams, there's gonna be another 10% off beauty offer next week (starting Tuesday 27th) and 500 bonus points for £40 or more spending. So save up your purchases until then.


----------



## gracie90 (Nov 22, 2012)

Quote:


Anitacska said:


> Those look very interesting, shame I'm on a listock/gloss no buy.
> 
> 
> By the way, just had a letter from Debenhams, there's gonna be *another 10% off beauty offer next week* (starting Tuesday 27th) and 500 bonus points for £40 or more spending. So save up your purchases until then.


  	Thanks! I just wish they coordinated them with the release of the new MAC collections


----------



## rockin (Nov 22, 2012)

gracie90 said:


> Quote:
> Thanks! I just wish they coordinated them with the release of the new MAC collections


 
  	I don't think I've got any money left after everything I've bought recently LOL.  It would be great if they did co-ordinate them with MAC releases, but I wonder if the actively try to avoid that happening so they can make more money.  Maybe it might coincide with the ArtDeco Dita Golden Vintage or the ArtDeco Glamour collection - I can but hope


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 22, 2012)

I don't think they do. Mac is only one of the brands they carry and it's not even one of the luxury ones. Still it would be nice if it did coincide...



rockin said:


> I don't think I've got any money left after everything I've bought recently LOL.  It would be great if they did co-ordinate them with MAC releases, but I wonder if the actively try to avoid that happening so they can make more money.  Maybe it might coincide with the ArtDeco Dita Golden Vintage or the ArtDeco Glamour collection - I can but hope


----------



## gracie90 (Nov 22, 2012)

Quote:


Anitacska said:


> I don't think they do. Mac is only one of the brands they carry and it's not even one of the luxury ones. Still it would be nice if it did coincide...


	They do coincide sometimes, like for Naturally last Spring


----------



## anita22 (Nov 22, 2012)

deleted post


----------



## rockin (Nov 22, 2012)

This is from an email I received from Cocktail Cosmetics  www.cocktailcosmetics.co.uk



 [h=4]Save 25% with our Black Friday Sale.[/h]  	 

 	Claim a 25% discount on all products across the site with our Black Friday sale.

 	Valid for just two days - 23rd and 24th November.  Make sure you don't miss out on an opportunity to stock up with those festive beauty essentials.

 	To claim just use the code *BF2012* at the checkout.


----------



## rockin (Nov 22, 2012)

[h=5][/h]  	BeautyBay.com
 [h=5][/h]  	Today is Black Friday!

	To celebrate the start of Christmas Shopping Season, we've reduced the price of absolutely everything on the site by 20%!

	Hurry, the Black Friday sale ends midnight tonight (UK time)!






  	They have ArtDeco, and have the Glam Deluxe collection available now!


  	Oh, and there's a German seller on ebay who has the ArtDeco Magnum empty palettes cheap - I bought 2 from them yesterday for just over the cost of 1 here, including postage.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up! Just placed an order. If my children are late for school today, it'll be your fault, lol.



rockin said:


> Hurry, the Black Friday sale ends midnight tonight (UK time)!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## toobusytostitch (Nov 23, 2012)

Thank you!  It's certainly Black Friday for my card   I stocked up on the Glam Deluxe collection - lucky I took time off from mid-morning - I went to Debenhams to use up some of my points before they expire - there'll be no chance to go when the children are off school.  I got Grandest Grape, and also the Estee Laudee Art of Eyes : Subtle Smoky - I had more than enough points to cover them   The assistant was loudly proclaiming that she'd never seen so many points on a Beauty Card before  (I had £75 as I never go to a 'real' Debenhams) - bit embarrassing, but there weren't many people around luckily!  I really like the Grandest Grape - it seems to have good coverage, and has (mostly) survived a cup of tea.

  	Quote:

BeautyBay.com
 		[h=5][/h] 		 			Today is Black Friday!

			To celebrate the start of Christmas Shopping Season, we've reduced the price of absolutely everything on the site by 20%!

			Hurry, the Black Friday sale ends midnight tonight (UK time)!






 		 			They have ArtDeco, and have the Glam Deluxe collection available now!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 23, 2012)

Selfridges has 10% off beauty, enter SELF10 at the checkout! Valid until end of Sunday. http://www.selfridges.com/en/StaticPage/ChristmasComesEarly/?cm_mmc=Social-_-CCE-_-Facebook-_-sponsoredposts


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 23, 2012)

Love Make Up has a 10% offer today too. To redeem your offer online now, visit http://www.love-makeup.co.uk and enter *cyber* when you check out.


----------



## xiaohua (Nov 23, 2012)

rockin said:


> This is from an email I received from Cocktail Cosmetics  www.cocktailcosmetics.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Wow~ Thank you! They also have Butter London for sale @ £9.00 each. After discount, it is £6.75 each! Bargain!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 23, 2012)

So what's the damage today everyone?

  	I went crazy with all the offers. Ordered all 6 Art Deco eyeshadows and the blush, plus 3 nail polishes (2 x China Glaze and 1 x Nails Inc) from BeautyBay. I also ordered 4 Enchanted Polish nail polishes form Llarowe, no special discount, but those are amazingly beautiful holo polishes, I had to have them. I also got 2 OCC Metallic Lip Tars (even though I'm on a no-buy, couldn't refuse the 25% off and wanted to try them) and a Z Palette from Cocktail Cosmetics.

  	Plus I've just bought the new Chantecaille Les Fetes eyeshadow trio on eBay for £39 + £1.99 postage. It retails for £65. Couldn't say no. 

  	I really am not going to buy anything now for the remainder of the month, and next month I'll only get stuff from Mac (we'll see what we're actually getting) and maybe things in the sale after Christmas. That's my plan anyway.


----------



## rockin (Nov 23, 2012)

I love that so many companies are doing their own 'Black Friday' thing even though it's really an American thing.  I was in town today, and 2 of the charity shops had their own 'Black Friday' events - one had everything half price (except for stuff that had been bought in by them, such as greetings cards) and the other had all clothing half price.

  	I've bought from Cocktail Cosmetics and Beautybay.com online today, and also got 30% discount in Body Shop in town, plus I got a further £5 off as I had reached my 4th purchase since getting my 'Love Your Body' card.  For £21.60 I got a Shimmer Cube, an eyeshadow brush, a mascara, a kohl pencil eyeliner, a lipstick, a Christmassy body and room spray and a zit popper tool.  Not bad going, I thought.


----------



## rockin (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm just glad there's not much I want from the upcoming MAC collections.

  	I only got 5 of the Art Deco eyeshadows - it made me feel better skipping one, although who knows, I might find myself grabbing that one later if it's still available.  I got the blush, a Shimmer Cream, the Beauty Box Duo, 2 of the Glam Stars eyeshadows and a matt eyeshadow.

  	From Cocktail Cosmetics I got some OCC pigments, a Sugarpill Chromalust, a Facefront Glitter and a Facefront Highlight Powder, a couple of permanent ArtDeco eyeshadows and some metal stickers to put on the back of eyeshadow pans as my daughter has some eyeshadows that won't stick in her Z Palette.

  	I really must stop now until the ArtDeco Dita Golden Vintage collection comes out.


  	We did well with some other bargains today - my son found a genuine Windows 98 disc and manual in a charity shop for 75p, and is just finishing installing it in a 'Virtual Machine' on his Windows 7 computer.  He is a very happy boy.  He also got some Sega MasterSystem games for 50p each, and my daughter got a Red Dwarf book for £1.49.




  	Oh, I forgot to mention - I have won another prize from Prestige cosmetics on Facebook.  I was the only one to get the answer right!  It seems nobody else read the question properly.  I think the prize is an eyeliner of some sort.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 23, 2012)

Oh yes, I forgot about the Art Deco Dita collection, I do need a couple of things from it!

  	Which eyeshadow did you pass on? I nearly left the white one behind, but I though, might as well get it. Hope they're good!



rockin said:


> I'm just glad there's not much I want from the upcoming MAC collections.
> 
> I only got 5 of the Art Deco eyeshadows - it made me feel better skipping one, although who knows, I might find myself grabbing that one later if it's still available.  I got the blush, a Shimmer Cream, the Beauty Box Duo, 2 of the Glam Stars eyeshadows and a matt eyeshadow.
> 
> ...


----------



## Alisha1 (Nov 23, 2012)

xiaohua said:


> Wow~ Thank you! They also have Butter London for sale @ £9.00 each. After discount, it is £6.75 each! Bargain!


  	Thanks for letting us know of the offer I just bought Blagger nail polish as I've been wanting it for ages! 

  	I also bought a few candles from Zara home taking advantage of their 20% offer but I made a mistake when typing in my email address and I didn't realise until after I had checked out :/ I've changed my email address with them now but do you guys think I should be worried as they have sent that email address my confirmation email?


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 24, 2012)

I've just bought the copper sparkler from The Body Shop. I wasn't going to, but then they sent me a 35% off code and it would've been rude to refuse.  Not that I use the pink or gold ones that I already own, but what the heck!



rockin said:


> I love that so many companies are doing their own 'Black Friday' thing even though it's really an American thing.  I was in town today, and 2 of the charity shops had their own 'Black Friday' events - one had everything half price (except for stuff that had been bought in by them, such as greetings cards) and the other had all clothing half price.
> 
> I've bought from Cocktail Cosmetics and Beautybay.com online today, and also got 30% discount in Body Shop in town, plus I got a further £5 off as I had reached my 4th purchase since getting my 'Love Your Body' card.  For £21.60 I got a Shimmer Cube, an eyeshadow brush, a mascara, a kohl pencil eyeliner, a lipstick, a Christmassy body and room spray and a zit popper tool.  Not bad going, I thought.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 24, 2012)

Maybe contact them with the order details and let them know about the e-mail address. They'll still deliver fine, I'm sure though.



Alisha1 said:


> Thanks for letting us know of the offer I just bought Blagger nail polish as I've been wanting it for ages!
> 
> I also bought a few candles from Zara home taking advantage of their 20% offer but I made a mistake when typing in my email address and I didn't realise until after I had checked out :/ I've changed my email address with them now but do you guys think I should be worried as they have sent that email address my confirmation email?


----------



## rockin (Nov 24, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Oh yes, I forgot about the Art Deco Dita collection, I do need a couple of things from it!
> 
> Which eyeshadow did you pass on? I nearly left the white one behind, but I though, might as well get it. Hope they're good!


  	I skipped the bronze one, same as with the Lancome Christmas ones.


----------



## rockin (Nov 24, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> I've just bought the copper sparkler from The Body Shop. I wasn't going to, but then they sent me a 35% off code and it would've been rude to refuse.  Not that I use the pink or gold ones that I already own, but what the heck!


  	I don't use the pink one I bought last year, but I bought the gold and copper this year.  What are we like?  Be careful - I pulled the stopper out of the nozzle of the copper one and got a lap full of powder where some had obviously collected behind the nozzle.  I discovered a little really does go a long way


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 24, 2012)

Crazy, obsessed, addicted? That's why we're here every day, several times a day, lol!



rockin said:


> Hopefully you managed to change your email address before they set to work on your order.  Like Anita said, it wouldn't do any harm to give them a ring or email them as well to check.  It's the postal address that matters, though, right?
> 
> 
> I don't use the pink one I bought last year, but I bought the gold and copper this year.  *What are we like?*  Be careful - I pulled the stopper out of the nozzle of the copper one and got a lap full of powder where some had obviously collected behind the nozzle.  I discovered a little really does go a long way


  	Just received my HoF vouchers, £30! Woohoo! I think I'll be spending them on the new Laura Mercier gilded eyeshadows (well, 1.5 of them, lol).


----------



## rockin (Nov 24, 2012)

My Debenhams and Cocktail Cosmetics orders have arrived.  My parents have too, though, so I won't be able to play with my goodies until this evening.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 24, 2012)

Is that the one you placed yesterday?



rockin said:


> My Debenhams and *Cocktail Cosmetics orders* have arrived.  My parents have too, though, so I won't be able to play with my goodies until this evening.


----------



## rockin (Nov 24, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Is that the one you placed yesterday?


  	Yep, they're always very fast with orders


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 24, 2012)

Cool. I only placed mine in the evening, so I guess I can expect it on Monday (if they post on Saturdays at all).



rockin said:


> Yep, they're always very fast with orders


----------



## toobusytostitch (Nov 24, 2012)

I've never really understood about Z Palettes - I've googled them, and they do seem like a good idea - certainly for things like the Urban Decay Books of Shadow - I need to declutter, so am considering it.  I'd be worried to death about prising shadows out of palettes though - don't they break up?


----------



## toobusytostitch (Nov 24, 2012)

Lol, I know - I got two last year, and certainly haven't finished them.  Am still considering getting this years!
  	Quote: 	 		
		 			I don't use the pink one I bought last year, but I bought the gold and copper this year.  What are we like?  Be careful - I pulled the stopper out of the nozzle of the copper one and got a lap full of powder where some had obviously collected behind the nozzle.  I discovered a little really does go a long way


----------



## Alisha1 (Nov 24, 2012)

rockin said:


> Hopefully you managed to change your email address before they set to work on your order.  Like Anita said, it wouldn't do any harm to give them a ring or email them as well to check.  It's the postal address that matters, though, right?
> 
> 
> I don't use the pink one I bought last year, but I bought the gold and copper this year.  What are we like?  Be careful - I pulled the stopper out of the nozzle of the copper one and got a lap full of powder where some had obviously collected behind the nozzle.  I discovered a little really does go a long way


  	I checked my email this morning to find I had received a confirmation email from them a few minutes after I had gone to bed so I'm hoping that they never sent one to the other email *fingers crossed* as my address and phone number was on the email. I really should stop online shopping at night as I'm extra careless when I'm sleepy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Rockin - hope you like your goodies when you get a chance to play with them! I've never ordered from Cocktail cosmetics before so it's good to know they deliver fast 
  	have Debenhams improved their delivery? I haven't ordered from them for a while...!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 24, 2012)

I've depotted lots of UD palettes and those are very easy as they're all cardboard. The singles are harder, you have to heat those same as the Mac singles. I haven't depotted any of my BOS, but I might do, esp, the NYC one and the 4th one as they're bulkier and not as pretty as others.



toobusytostitch said:


> I've never really understood about Z Palettes - I've googled them, and they do seem like a good idea - certainly for things like the Urban Decay Books of Shadow - I need to declutter, so am considering it.  I'd be worried to death about prising shadows out of palettes though - don't they break up?


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 24, 2012)

I think they have, although I never really had a problem with them, most time I've ever had to wait was about 5 days or so.



Alisha1 said:


> I checked my email this morning to find I had received a confirmation email from them a few minutes after I had gone to bed so I'm hoping that they never sent one to the other email *fingers crossed* as my address and phone number was on the email. I really should stop online shopping at night as I'm extra careless when I'm sleepy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Alisha1 (Nov 24, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> I think they have, although I never really had a problem with them, *most time I've ever had to wait was about 5 days or so*.


  	I think thats usually how long my parcels take to arrive 4-5 days - guess I'm just impatient! 

  	Hve you seen the guerlain spring collection? It looks lovely! Though I've still got to pick up a few pieces from the christmas collection! 
  	http://www.chicprofile.com/2012/10/guerlain-spring-2013-makeup-collection-sneak-peek.html


----------



## toobusytostitch (Nov 25, 2012)

Alisha1 said:


> I think thats usually how long my parcels take to arrive 4-5 days - guess I'm just impatient!
> 
> Hve you seen the guerlain spring collection? It looks lovely! Though I've still got to pick up a few pieces from the christmas collection!
> http://www.chicprofile.com/2012/10/guerlain-spring-2013-makeup-collection-sneak-peek.html


----------



## Eleentje (Nov 25, 2012)

rockin said:


> Hurry, the Black Friday sale ends midnight tonight (UK time)!


  	Thanks a lot, rockin!

  	I've bought a few Orly nailpolishes I was after. I am happy these will be arriving from the UK, so I won't have to wait so long, as I would have to wait if I had ordered them on Ebay from the US. I've also spent quite a bit on Sugarpill's website, since they were having 30% off sale on Friday (and it is still on until tomorrow night, I believe, but it is now 20 % off).


----------



## rockin (Nov 26, 2012)

Eleentje said:


> Thanks a lot, rockin!
> 
> I've bought a few Orly nailpolishes I was after. I am happy these will be arriving from the UK, so I won't have to wait so long, as I would have to wait if I had ordered them on Ebay from the US. I've also spent quite a bit on Sugarpill's website, since they were having 30% off sale on Friday (and it is still on until tomorrow night, I believe, but it is now 20 % off).


  	I'd order direct from Sugarpill, but knowing my luck I'd get stung by Customs when my order arrived.  Our 'allowance' before having to pay duty and postman's charges for collecting said duty is tiny.

  	My Beautybay.com order is due to be delivered today, with my ArtDeco Glamour collection.  Can't wait to try the Glam Couture eyeshadows


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Nov 26, 2012)

Argh i'm such an idiot, i've just been stung by a fake MAC brush on eBay. Been after a 180 for a looong time so when one came up i was kind of blinded by lust and didn't research properly and i ended up forking out £45 but it's arrived today and it's so fake it's unreal, hairs falling out all over the place and shoddy workmanship in the extreme :-( Hope i can get a refund


----------



## rockin (Nov 26, 2012)

mushroomteagirl said:


> Argh i'm such an idiot, i've just been stung by a fake MAC brush on eBay. Been after a 180 for a looong time so when one came up i was kind of blinded by lust and didn't research properly and i ended up forking out £45 but it's arrived today and it's so fake it's unreal, hairs falling out all over the place and shoddy workmanship in the extreme :-( Hope i can get a refund


  	That sucks   It's a lot of money, too.  I really hope you are able to get a refund.  Was it a private seller, or a business one?

  	I've got doubts myself about a "Blanc Terriblement" YSL highlighter I bought on ebay.  It looks legit to me, and even has the monogrammed fabric band around the palette, but the weight both on the box and on the palette itself says 10,8g rather than 10.8g.  There's a decimal point where the weight is stated in ounces, but a comma where it is stated in grammes.  Does anyone know if this is as it should be or not?


----------



## rockin (Nov 26, 2012)

Benefit have the "Looking to rock Rita" EDT and the "Cabana Glama" kit at 50% off today on their website.  Offer ends at midnight





  	I've just got a card in the post from House Of Fraser.  They are having a 2 day Brand Event on Thursday and Friday this week (from 5pm on Wednesday online).  It's "Up to 40%"  but as usual beauty is only 10%.  For anyone with HoF rewards, it states "Please note that Rewards WILL be accepted as payment during this event", which has to be good news.  Usually they don't accept them during events like this now.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Nov 26, 2012)

rockin said:


> That sucks   It's a lot of money, too.  I really hope you are able to get a refund.  Was it a private seller, or a business one?
> 
> I've got doubts myself about a "Blanc Terriblement" YSL highlighter I bought on ebay.  It looks legit to me, and even has the monogrammed fabric band around the palette, but the weight both on the box and on the palette itself says 10,8g rather than 10.8g.  There's a decimal point where the weight is stated in ounces, but a comma where it is stated in grammes.  Does anyone know if this is as it should be or not?


  	I've opened a case so fingers crossed. I think they are a private seller though they have quite a few cosmetic items for sale.

  	Hmmm this is a tough one. I work with quite a few French people at work and i have often seen them use a comma instead of a decimal place when writing down numbers and obviously YSL is a French brand. I would have expected it to be consistent though unless it's just a typo


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 26, 2012)

Is that the newest highlighter? If it is, it's probably real. In Hungary people use comma instead of decimal point, so would write 10,8 g. It might be the same in France.



rockin said:


> That sucks   It's a lot of money, too.  I really hope you are able to get a refund.  Was it a private seller, or a business one?
> 
> I've got doubts myself about a "Blanc Terriblement" YSL highlighter I bought on ebay.  It looks legit to me, and even has the monogrammed fabric band around the palette, but the weight both on the box and on the palette itself says 10,8g rather than 10.8g.  There's a decimal point where the weight is stated in ounces, but a comma where it is stated in grammes.  Does anyone know if this is as it should be or not?


----------



## charlotte366 (Nov 26, 2012)

Just had an email from beautybay.com they were overwelmed by the black friday promotion so there will be delays in sending stuff out :-( Shame since I was really looking forward to trying my new cleansing balm, my skin isn't very happy at the moment due to the change in temperature!

  	Never mind at least they communicated it which is better than other online retailers.

  	I am off into town at lunch time to look for a new morning cleanser, fancying trying ren for a change? Anyway have any thoughts?


----------



## charlotte366 (Nov 26, 2012)

Ebay/Paypal should refund you in a case situation for this I hope! fingers crossed


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 26, 2012)

Yay! Thanks for letting me know. I have £30 to spend, was going to go tomorrow, but will go Thursday or Friday instead.



rockin said:


> Benefit have the "Looking to rock Rita" EDT and the "Cabana Glama" kit at 50% off today on their website.  Offer ends at midnight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rockin (Nov 26, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Is that the newest highlighter? If it is, it's probably real. In Hungary people use comma instead of decimal point, so would write 10,8 g. It might be the same in France.


  	It's last year's - the 3 colour one.  Glad to hear it might be genuine after all.  It just worried me that it had the decimal point in the ounces, but a comma in the gram weight.


----------



## rockin (Nov 26, 2012)

My Beautybay order has arrived.  I was surprised so many things fit in such a small box, with room to spare, but then the Glam Couture eyeshadows aren't boxed, so that saves some space, and the regular eyeshadows are tiny anyway.  The Glam Stars ones are boxed, nonetheless.

  	I really think they should put names as well as numbers on products, where space allows. That's probably the only minor niggle I have with these.

  	The Glam Couture eyeshadows (the round, fancy ones) are quite subtle, but very pretty.  Same with the blush - no garish colours with ArtDeco.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 26, 2012)

I might have that one actually (isn't it terrible that I don't even know if I do???), I certainly have many YSL products, I'll have a look in a minute. EDIT: I don't have it, but Googled it and a blogger has a picture of the back and it says 10,8 g, so I'm sure yours is the real deal. I once bought a fake YSL eyeshadow quad and it was so obviously fake, I'm sure anyone would've realised.

  	My BeautyBay order is due within the next hour - yay!

  	And Ladies, don't forget Debenhams has 10% off beauty and 500 bonus points (for £40 spend).



rockin said:


> It's last year's - the 3 colour one.  Glad to hear it might be genuine after all.  It just worried me that it had the decimal point in the ounces, but a comma in the gram weight.


----------



## rockin (Nov 26, 2012)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2012/nov/26/loreal-buys-urban-decay


----------



## Alisha1 (Nov 26, 2012)

charlotte366 said:


> Just had an email from beautybay.com they were overwelmed by the black friday promotion so there will be delays in sending stuff out :-( Shame since I was really looking forward to trying my new cleansing balm, my skin isn't very happy at the moment due to the change in temperature!
> 
> Never mind at least they communicated it which is better than other online retailers.
> 
> I am off into town at lunch time to look *for a new morning cleanser*, fancying trying ren for a change? Anyway have any thoughts?


  	I've been using Olay Gentle cleanser since college so it has been about 2 1/2 years and I love it - definitely recommend!


----------



## rockin (Nov 26, 2012)

Edit: Posted about an offer, but it doesn't seem to work


----------



## Eleentje (Nov 26, 2012)

rockin said:


> http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2012/nov/26/loreal-buys-urban-decay


  	Looking into my crystal ball, I can see expansion of Urban Decay into China now...


----------



## rockin (Nov 26, 2012)

Don't forget it's Boots' Points Event again this week.  Ours is on Thursday and I have a bonus 500 point voucher.  I'm not sure whether I can afford anything now though (other than using points)


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 26, 2012)

Uh oh... 


rockin said:


> Don't forget it's Boots' Points Event again this week.  Ours is on Thursday and I have a bonus 500 point voucher.  I'm not sure whether I can afford anything now though (other than using points)


----------



## toobusytostitch (Nov 26, 2012)

Thank you - it's much better already today - might get away with some makeup tomorrow for work!

  	Quote: 	 		 			Originally Posted by *Alisha1* 



 		 			Hope your eye get well soon! I've had a few of those random red eyes ever since I started wearing glasses a few months ago!


----------



## rockin (Nov 26, 2012)

NYX sale, anyone?  http://www.nyxcosmeticsstore.co.uk/acatalog/SALE.html


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 26, 2012)

How do you like the ArtDeco Glam Couture stuff? I've not had any time to swatch them, want to take pictures first, but they only arrived at 2.30 and I didn't have time. They look pretty, but I'm a bit disappointed that the silvery one isn't more blue, I'm sure it looked blue in the pictures. 

  	My Coctail Cosmetics order was only dispatched today, but hopefully it'll get here tomorrow.



rockin said:


> My Beautybay order has arrived.  I was surprised so many things fit in such a small box, with room to spare, but then the Glam Couture eyeshadows aren't boxed, so that saves some space, and the regular eyeshadows are tiny anyway.  The Glam Stars ones are boxed, nonetheless.
> 
> I really think they should put names as well as numbers on products, where space allows. That's probably the only minor niggle I have with these.
> 
> The Glam Couture eyeshadows (the round, fancy ones) are quite subtle, but very pretty.  Same with the blush - no garish colours with ArtDeco.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 27, 2012)

Got lots of goodies in the post today - yay! The postman really hates me now, he was grumpier than ever, lol. Haven't tried anything, I had to do some shopping (costumes for Christmas plays, etc.), and now off to help at school, but maybe tomorrow I'll finally have some time to play.


----------



## rockin (Nov 27, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> How do you like the ArtDeco Glam Couture stuff? I've not had any time to swatch them, want to take pictures first, but they only arrived at 2.30 and I didn't have time. They look pretty, but I'm a bit disappointed that the silvery one isn't more blue, I'm sure it looked blue in the pictures.
> 
> My Coctail Cosmetics order was only dispatched today, but hopefully it'll get here tomorrow.


  	The silver does appear to have a slight blue tinge to it once swatched on the back of my hand, but it looks very silver in the pot.  The white, although it doesn't look it in the pot, has a slight pink tinge, a little like  MAC Pink Opal.  The taupe is beautiful.  I also have the pinks, which are very pretty as well.  They all have a wonderful sheen which shows best when the light hits them.

  	I haven't tried any of them on my eyes yet, as I'm currently trying the Too Faced Glitter Glue with some FaceFront glitter.  I have that on one eye and Urban Decay Primer Potion on the other.  The Too Faced is thicker than the UD, and I have been able to apply the glitter thicker on that one, so more colour.  So far, minimal fallout on both, although some of that could just be the glitter that landed on my eyelashes while I was applying it.


----------



## rockin (Nov 27, 2012)

LOL, I love it when lots of goodies arrive.  Sadly, nothing arrived for me today, apart from my home insurance renewal quotes.  I am expecting a few things, like my Z Palette from Love Makeup (which usually arrives next day, but hasn't this time) and some bits and pieces from ebay and Amazon.  They'll probably all arrive tomorrow while I'm out at my dance class, and I'll have to wait until Friday for them to be redelivered.

  	It bugs me how schools expect parents to fork out for costumes for school plays.  Schools do Christmas plays every year - surely they should have a stock of costumes that can be re-used?  They seem to forget that not all parents have the money, or the time to go searching for or making costumes that will be worn only once.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 27, 2012)

I totally agree. Our school has a Victorian day in year 1 every year, yet noone has thought of having some costumes in school, since those ones aren't exactly that easy to come by. They expect you to buy everything or borrow from others. My younger daughter has a Tudor day tomorrow and has to go in Tudor costume, luckily I managed to borrow from someone, but I mean really, can't the school buy some bits and pieces to loan out? Argh!



rockin said:


> LOL, I love it when lots of goodies arrive.  Sadly, nothing arrived for me today, apart from my home insurance renewal quotes.  I am expecting a few things, like my Z Palette from Love Makeup (which usually arrives next day, but hasn't this time) and some bits and pieces from ebay and Amazon.  They'll probably all arrive tomorrow while I'm out at my dance class, and I'll have to wait until Friday for them to be redelivered.
> 
> It bugs me how schools expect parents to fork out for costumes for school plays.  Schools do Christmas plays every year - surely they should have a stock of costumes that can be re-used?  They seem to forget that not all parents have the money, or the time to go searching for or making costumes that will be worn only once.


----------



## toobusytostitch (Nov 27, 2012)

Oh, we get that kind of thing all the time - and yes, Victorian is a nightmare   They don't even keep to the same things every year - the Egyptian outfit that I got off ebay has only had one use.  Like you, we share between different families, but nothing from school - and the children are told that it's optional to dress up - if anyone ever didn't they'd feel so left out of things, and some people go way over the top, with hand tailored items etc etc!


Anitacska said:


> I totally agree. Our school has a Victorian day in year 1 every year, yet noone has thought of having some costumes in school, since those ones aren't exactly that easy to come by. They expect you to buy everything or borrow from others. My younger daughter has a Tudor day tomorrow and has to go in Tudor costume, luckily I managed to borrow from someone, but I mean really, can't the school buy some bits and pieces to loan out? Argh!


----------



## Alisha1 (Nov 27, 2012)

toobusytostitch said:


> Thank you - it's much better already today - might get away with some makeup tomorrow for work!


  	Yay glad to hear it's getting better 


  	Just received an email from voucher codes; Debenhams have an extra 5% off beauty and fragrance ending midnight tonight, although they seemed to have excluded Chanel, MAC and Lancome  The code is *TV46*


----------



## rockin (Nov 27, 2012)

Until midnight tonight? Typical - I'd read somewhere that the Dita Golden Vintage Collection is due to go online tomorrow, although I don't know how true that is


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 27, 2012)

At least it's still 10% off plus 500 bonus points.  Ooh hope that's true, I'd really love to get the blush and the eyeshadows asap.



rockin said:


> Until midnight tonight? Typical - I'd read somewhere that the Dita Golden Vintage Collection is due to go online tomorrow, although I don't know how true that is


----------



## toobusytostitch (Nov 28, 2012)

That would still be good for me - my youngest is home ill, so I'm home too!  Can keep an eye on the Debenhams site 



rockin said:


> Until midnight tonight? Typical - I'd read somewhere that the Dita Golden Vintage Collection is due to go online tomorrow, although I don't know how true that is


----------



## toobusytostitch (Nov 28, 2012)

I've just got a tweet that the Goldne Vintage collection will launch today


----------



## toobusytostitch (Nov 28, 2012)

..should have said ... at Debenhams


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 28, 2012)

Yay! I have another extra 5% off beauty code, haven't tried it though, so may not work: it's *YX24*.



toobusytostitch said:


> ..should have said ... at Debenhams


----------



## rockin (Nov 28, 2012)

They're taking their time about it.  I thought I'd get home from dance class and find it on the site ready to buy.


  	Luckily my newest postie has taken to delivering the parcels in the afternoon, so I didn't miss her today.  My Love Makeup order arrived - a dome Z palette, some OCC pigments, and a pack of free samples of Embryolisse products plus a teeny tiny cute little pot of LimeCrime eye primer.

  	I also got my Amazon orders - 2 separate orders of one pair of earphones each (to take advantage of their Lightning Deals thing).  Each earphone box is about 8cm x 6cm x 2cm, and the brown cardboard boxes each came in are 23.5cm x 16cm x 11cm - what a ridiculous waste of packaging!  Plenty of brown paper in each to pad them out lol.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 28, 2012)

So I'm guessing it wont be today after all. Yawn! I'm going to Guildford tomorrow, will check to see if that Debenhams has it, plus get some of the new Laura Mercier Gilded eyeshadows with the 10% off and the £30 vouchers I have. 



rockin said:


> They're taking their time about it.  I thought I'd get home from dance class and find it on the site ready to buy.
> 
> 
> Luckily my newest postie has taken to delivering the parcels in the afternoon, so I didn't miss her today.  My Love Makeup order arrived - a dome Z palette, some OCC pigments, and a pack of free samples of Embryolisse products plus a teeny tiny cute little pot of LimeCrime eye primer.
> ...


----------



## rockin (Nov 28, 2012)

I know our nearest Debenhams doesn't have ArtDeco.  I do, however, now have a bus pass for my son which enables him, and myself as his carer, to travel for free on local buses, which means that time permitting I might actually be able to go there from time to time.  I don't think that one has anything that HoF doesn't, but at least I'll be able to spend my beauty club points there

  	Enjoy spending your vouchers


----------



## PeachTwist (Nov 28, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Yay! I have another extra 5% off beauty code, haven't tried it though, so may not work: it's *YX24*.


  	Nope. Can't get it to work.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 28, 2012)

Will do.  I know the Guildford one has ArtDeco, I saw the (rather small) stand last time I was there. I also have £15 to spend in Debenhams.  Wahey!



rockin said:


> I know our nearest Debenhams doesn't have ArtDeco.  I do, however, now have a bus pass for my son which enables him, and myself as his carer, to travel for free on local buses, which means that time permitting I might actually be able to go there from time to time.  I don't think that one has anything that HoF doesn't, but at least I'll be able to spend my beauty club points there
> 
> Enjoy spending your vouchers


----------



## PeachTwist (Nov 28, 2012)

Do you ladies by any chance buy Yankee candles?  If so, where is the cheapest/best place online to get them and do you know of any discount codes?


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 28, 2012)

Oh poo. 



PeachTwist said:


> Nope. Can't get it to work.


----------



## rockin (Nov 28, 2012)

PeachTwist said:


> Do you ladies by any chance buy Yankee candles?  If so, where is the cheapest/best place online to get them and do you know of any discount codes?


 
  	http://www.yankeedirect.com/special-offers/categories/50/up-to-50-off/?OrderBy=DISC&Search=&Fragrance=&ProdType=&OffCat=418&offset=&viewall=Y

  	They have some discounts 'while stocks last'.

  	I usually get mine in store from Clinton Cards (they have different fragrances on offer from time to time) and a Beales department store recently opened in our town - they had various candles, wax tarts and even the jars to put votives in on offer.  Garden centres often have them, too.


----------



## rockin (Nov 29, 2012)

OK, I just got another email from yankeedirect today.

  	Yankeedirect.com now have:

	2 for £27 on selected large jars
	2 for £23 on selected medium jars
	2 for £11 on selected small jars

	Free gift with purchase - spend over £25 and choose one free gift. Choice varies with amount spent http://www.yankeedirect.com/free-gifts/  

	They also have a loyalty point scheme


  	They are on Facebook too http://www.facebook.com/yankeedirect


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 29, 2012)

Still no ArtDeco at Debenhams then? I popped into the Guildford store, but they only had the Dita fall collection. I did get the baked highlighter in the end, what with 10% off and £15 on my Beauty card I didn't mind paying £12 for it.  It is very pretty to be fair.


----------



## toobusytostitch (Nov 29, 2012)

They're getting very slow with getting things on-line!  I believe Dita herself was at some grand launch at Debenhams in London yesterday - that must be what the rumours were about?



Anitacska said:


> Still no ArtDeco at Debenhams then? I popped into the Guildford store, but they only had the Dita fall collection. I did get the baked highlighter in the end, what with 10% off and £15 on my Beauty card I didn't mind paying £12 for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 29, 2012)

I agree, the Chanel collection was several days late online too.



toobusytostitch said:


> They're getting very slow with getting things on-line!  I believe Dita herself was at some grand launch at Debenhams in London yesterday - that must be what the rumours were about?


  	I was going to tell you all more about my shopping trip today, but never got around to it, had the most manic afternoon ever. Had to make cupcakes for cake sale at school tomorrow, then take the children for their 4.50 dentist appointment... only to realise at 4.23 that the appointment was in fact at 4.30!!! Cue massive rush and leaving half baked cakes in the oven, we actually managed to get there by 4.35! The cakes turned out a bit dry (I did remember to switch the oven off luckily), but they are now all iced and decorated, everyone's been fed and I'm about to drop off, lol.

  	Anyway, I bought loads in Guildford today. First I picked up all 4 of the Laura Mercier gilded eyeshadows from HoF, I only wanted one or two, but they are all very pretty. I only paid £42 instead of £80 for them due to the 10% off and my £30 vouchers.  I also bought loads of nail polish, Barry M, MUA, 17 and Topshop. I hate Topshop, they always have so many new pretty glitter nail polish, and I just can't resist them. I think I'll give up on my nail polish no-buy plans, might as well, it's not working.


----------



## gracie90 (Nov 29, 2012)

Quote:


Anitacska said:


> I agree, the Chanel collection was several days late online too.
> 
> I was going to tell you all more about my shopping trip today, but never got around to it, had the most manic afternoon ever. Had to make cupcakes for cake sale at school tomorrow, then take the children for their 4.50 dentist appointment... only to realise at 4.23 that the appointment was in fact at 4.30!!! Cue massive rush and leaving half baked cakes in the oven, we actually managed to get there by 4.35! The cakes turned out a bit dry (I did remember to switch the oven off luckily), but they are now all iced and decorated, everyone's been fed and I'm about to drop off, lol.
> 
> Anyway, I bought loads in Guildford today. First I picked up all 4 of the Laura Mercier gilded eyeshadows from HoF, I only wanted one or two, but they are all very pretty. I only paid £42 instead of £80 for them due to the 10% off and my £30 vouchers.  I also bought loads of nail polish, Barry M, MUA, 17 and Topshop. *I hate Topshop, they always have so many new pretty glitter nail polish, and I just can't resist them.* I think I'll give up on my nail polish no-buy plans, might as well, it's not working.


  	I bought 3 new glittery n/p from there last weekend - they're always really great quality for only about £6!


----------



## PeachTwist (Nov 29, 2012)

rockin said:


> They also have a loyalty point scheme
> 
> They are on Facebook too http://www.facebook.com/yankeedirect


  	Thank you, I've placed an order.  The one thing I love about Christmas are the Christmas scents.


----------



## 27dots (Nov 29, 2012)

any idea why US dept stores that ship to the UK no longer ship cosmetics? They definitely used to, because a few years back I had ordered from them (think they shipped everything but nail polish back then)

  	Had been hoping I could order from Taste Temptations that way, was surprised to find none of them ship cosmetics!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 29, 2012)

No idea. I'm sure you can get someone on here to CP you some things, there are many lovely, kind US ladies on here.



27dots said:


> any idea why US dept stores that ship to the UK no longer ship cosmetics? They definitely used to, because a few years back I had ordered from them (think they shipped everything but nail polish back then)
> 
> Had been hoping I could order from Taste Temptations that way, was surprised to find none of them ship cosmetics!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 29, 2012)

Forgot to say, I also got 4 Sally Hansen HD nail polishes for £1 each in Poundland! They are really pretty colours, a yellow, a green, a shimmery blue and a teal.


----------



## rockin (Nov 30, 2012)

Just found this - ends midnight tonight

  	http://tenderlovingskincare.co.uk/dita-von-teese-promotion-all-week/

  	"Spend over £45 on any Dita Von Teese make up product(s) and get a FREE Dita Von Teese Mascara and FREE (UK) delivery.

	There isn’t a code for the coupon box, just write in the customer comments box “Dita Von Teese Mascara Promotion” and you will automatically be sent a mascara from either the Classics Collection or the Fall Favorites Collection."





  	Unfortunately they don't have the Golden Vintage collection yet, either


----------



## rockin (Nov 30, 2012)

According to this, Debenhams will have the Golden Vintage collection up tomorrow

  	http://blog.debenhams.com/BeautyClub/dita-von-teese-new-sizzling-collection/new-launches/




  	When does the 10% discount thing end?  I can't seem to find a date for it


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 30, 2012)

I'll believe it when I see it, lol. The 10% off is until end of Sunday I think. Also there is now 1000 bonus points for £50 spend on beauty & fragrance!



rockin said:


> According to this, Debenhams will have the Golden Vintage collection up tomorrow
> 
> http://blog.debenhams.com/BeautyClub/dita-von-teese-new-sizzling-collection/new-launches/
> 
> ...


----------



## rockin (Nov 30, 2012)

[h=5][/h]  	Benefit Cosmetics UK
 [h=5][/h]  	Fun Friday and we have a lovely end of November surprise for our Facebook fans! 15% off online orders from 12noon - 2pm today. Enter code: FUNFRIDAY at checkout! Only available at benefitcosmetics.co.uk.


----------



## PeachTwist (Nov 30, 2012)

Got all excited about the extra 10% off email from Debenhams.  Only it excludes Beauty, again, go figure.  Tight asses.


----------



## rockin (Nov 30, 2012)

PeachTwist said:


> Got all excited about the extra 10% off email from Debenhams.  Only it excludes Beauty, again, go figure.  Tight asses.


  	That's always the way  




  	The HoF event ends tonight, btw


----------



## lovesongx (Nov 30, 2012)

15% off beauty and fragrance starts on Monday 3rd December at Debenhams. It's on until Sunday 9th. Not sure if it will be in store!


----------



## gracie90 (Nov 30, 2012)

lovesongx said:


> 15% off beauty and fragrance starts on Monday 3rd December at Debenhams. It's on until Sunday 9th. Not sure if it will be in store!


	I have no clue what MAC collections are coming out next month, but maybe it'll coincide with the 15% off 
  	Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## PeachTwist (Nov 30, 2012)

lovesongx said:


> 15% off beauty and fragrance starts on Monday 3rd December at Debenhams. It's on until Sunday 9th. Not sure if it will be in store!


  	Need to find out if it'll be in store.  If so, I'll save my purchase from the 10% to wait for the 15%.  Texting a friend who works in Debs to find out, hopefully he'll know.


----------



## PeachTwist (Nov 30, 2012)

rockin said:


> That's always the way
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I'd get from them, but I have £15 for Debs to spend.  I'd like a 50ml of the Vera Wang - Lovestruck perfume as I'm nearly finished my 30ml and it's my go-to and it's lasted me since August 26th 2011.  I've worked out with the 10% off and my £15 that the bottle will be £28.20 instead of £48.  Can't complain about that.  Now just to figure out if the 15% will be in store to see if I can save a few more pennies.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 30, 2012)

lovesongx said:


> 15% off beauty and fragrance starts on Monday 3rd December at Debenhams. It's on until Sunday 9th. Not sure if it will be in store!


  Cool! Was gonna buy the Art Deco Dita stuff in London tomorrow (going to see Europe in Shepherds Bush), but might as well hold out until Monday and order them then. Ooh and Mac. Someone said we're getting the pressed pigments this month.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Nov 30, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Cool! Was gonna buy the Art Deco Dita stuff in London tomorrow (going to see Europe in Shepherds Bush), but might as well hold out until Monday and order them then. Ooh and Mac. *Someone said we're getting the pressed pigments this month.*


  	Did anyone actually like the pressed pigments? It just looked like dirty grit on my face. I know the new ones are supposed to be colourful but are they going to be the same texture?


----------



## gracie90 (Nov 30, 2012)

I did a live chat and the only new things we get this month are the pressed pigments on the 13th apparently!

  	Time to buy perm products instead


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 30, 2012)

I did. But I didn't use it on my face. Use it as eyeshadows. BobbI Brown and Laura Mercier do very similar ones and I like those too. Oh and the Urban Decay Stardust ones.



mushroomteagirl said:


> Did anyone actually like the pressed pigments? It just looked like dirty grit on my face. I know the new ones are supposed to be colourful but are they going to be the same texture?


----------



## PeachTwist (Nov 30, 2012)

Ladies.

  	A friend of mine who works in Debenhams has confirmed the 15% off is online as well as in store on Monday!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 30, 2012)

If it's the 13th, then it won't be included in the Debenhams 15% off offer.  Boo!



gracie90 said:


> I did a live chat and the only new things we get this month are the pressed pigments on the 13th apparently!
> 
> Time to buy perm products instead


----------



## rockin (Dec 1, 2012)

No Dita Golden Vintage Collection yet.  They really are slow


----------



## rockin (Dec 2, 2012)

[h=5][/h]  	e.l.f. Cosmetics
 [h=5][/h]  	 		Morning everyone! Today is a BIG day for e.l.f. Cosmetics! We are 5 years old today! We want to share our celebrations with our amazing e.l.f. fans and so, are giving you all a MASSIVE 50% off for 24 Hours only at www.eyeslipsface.co.uk!

		Codes:

		UK & EU: 50305
		 			IT: 50365

			Min spend: £30/36€ before shipping and code is applied! For full terms and conditions see: http://eyeslipsface.co.uk/en/restofworld/page/offers/


----------



## charlotte366 (Dec 2, 2012)

Has anyone ever sent stuff off to give and make up ?

  	I am clearing out the stash and have drugstore stuff that won't fetch anything if I tried to sell it, but I would feel guilty about putting it in the bin? Equally though I don't want to spend a fortune posting it?

  	Not sure what to do really, any advice thoughts much appreciated!


----------



## rockin (Dec 2, 2012)

Big discounts at ASOS, including on some beauty sets http://www.asos.com/Womens-Fashion-Trends-Styling/Fashion-Trends-Styling-5/Cat/pgecategory.aspx?cid=16266&Rf900=2200


----------



## rockin (Dec 2, 2012)

charlotte366 said:


> Has anyone ever sent stuff off to give and make up ?
> 
> I am clearing out the stash and have drugstore stuff that won't fetch anything if I tried to sell it, but I would feel guilty about putting it in the bin? Equally though I don't want to spend a fortune posting it?
> 
> Not sure what to do really, any advice thoughts much appreciated!


  	Sorry, I've never heard of it

  	You could always consider giving it to local charity shops instead, to avoid postage. A couple of them near us have baskets of makeup on the counter

  	Alternatively, any schools with Christmas fairs near you?  They are usually raising money for charity, or for educational equipment, and young girls would be more than happy to be able to buy makeup


----------



## Eleentje (Dec 2, 2012)

Thought I'd share this one with you ladies: http://www.selfridges.com/en/Beauty/Categories/EXCLUSIVES/267-carat-Black-Diamond-nail-polish_464-3002900-AZ000/ 
  	Makes me wonder why these things are even created :S


----------



## gracie90 (Dec 2, 2012)

Quote:


Eleentje said:


> Thought I'd share this one with you ladies: http://www.selfridges.com/en/Beauty/Categories/EXCLUSIVES/267-carat-Black-Diamond-nail-polish_464-3002900-AZ000/
> Makes me wonder why these things are even created :S


	The link doesn't work for me - maybe it's sold out?? The name sounds fancy!


----------



## rockin (Dec 2, 2012)

The link doesn't work for me, either


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 2, 2012)

If you search for Black Diamond nail polish, you will see what Elena means.  £160,000 for a 267 carat Black Diamond nail polish! Crazy! There is a cheaper option for £17 only.



charlotte366 said:


> Has anyone ever sent stuff off to give and make up ?
> 
> I am clearing out the stash and have drugstore stuff that won't fetch anything if I tried to sell it, but I would feel guilty about putting it in the bin? Equally though I don't want to spend a fortune posting it?
> 
> Not sure what to do really, any advice thoughts much appreciated!


----------



## toobusytostitch (Dec 2, 2012)

rockin said:


> The link doesn't work for me, either


	Try this link http://alturl.com/hjur8  It's amazing!  Three bottles for me - NOT!


----------



## gracie90 (Dec 2, 2012)

Quote:


Anitacska said:


> If you search for Black Diamond nail polish, you will see what Elena means.  £160,000 for a 267 carat Black Diamond nail polish! Crazy! There is a cheaper option for £17 only.


  	I think I would rather have the 267 carats and platinum as jewellery...


----------



## toobusytostitch (Dec 2, 2012)

charlotte366 said:


> Has anyone ever sent stuff off to give and make up ?
> 
> I am clearing out the stash and have drugstore stuff that won't fetch anything if I tried to sell it, but I would feel guilty about putting it in the bin? Equally though I don't want to spend a fortune posting it?
> 
> Not sure what to do really, any advice thoughts much appreciated!


	Yes - I sent quite a bit off last year when BeautyBay were acting as collection point.  They even sent me a reply-paid label, so it didn't cost anything to post.  I haven't sent any more, and I don't think that Beauty Bay are still doing that, so I suppose you would have to pay postage.  It seems like such a good cause, and I was more than happy to send off some of the things that I really didn't use any longer.


----------



## rockin (Dec 2, 2012)

gracie90 said:


> Quote:
> I think I would rather have the 267 carats and platinum as jewellery...


  	Totally agree with you.  That price is crazy!   Nail polish chips within 24 hours on me, so it would be an incredible waste of money (not that I have that kind of money anyway)


----------



## gracie90 (Dec 2, 2012)

Quote:


rockin said:


> Totally agree with you.  That price is crazy!   Nail polish chips within 24 hours on me, so it would be an incredible waste of money (not that I have that kind of money anyway)


	I could buy a house. For the price of one bottle of nail polish. Flipping heck!


----------



## tats (Dec 2, 2012)

charlotte366 said:


> Has anyone ever sent stuff off to give and make up ?
> 
> I am clearing out the stash and have drugstore stuff that won't fetch anything if I tried to sell it, but I would feel guilty about putting it in the bin? Equally though I don't want to spend a fortune posting it?
> 
> Not sure what to do really, any advice thoughts much appreciated!


  	I'm wondering the same thing.. I have a few things I don't use but I don't really want to chuck them away..


----------



## tats (Dec 2, 2012)

Does anyone know if there will be any MAC collections coming out next week?


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 2, 2012)

I didn't actually get around to seeing it in London yesterday. Oh well, hopefully I can order it witht he 15% off next week.



rockin said:


> No Dita Golden Vintage Collection yet.  They really are slow


----------



## charlotte366 (Dec 2, 2012)

tats said:


> I'm wondering the same thing.. I have a few things I don't use but I don't really want to chuck them away..


  	I am going to email them tomorrow, I can't find any dop off points on the website,and happy to give them to charity, I just don't want to pay postage, I know that sounds cheap but I already paid moey for the items and trying to save my money at the moment for a mortgage deposit and every penny counts!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 2, 2012)

No idea. Apparently the pressed pigments are coming out on the 13th. I was given some random collection names noone ever heard of a while ago, don't even know what they are, let alone when they're supposed to be released.



tats said:


> Does anyone know if there will be any MAC collections coming out next week?


----------



## rockin (Dec 3, 2012)

I don't know if anyone here uses Becca, but according to British Beauty Blogger, Becca UK have gone into liquidation

  	Meanwhile, I'm a little peeved at Debenhams not being in any hurry to put the new Dita collection up.  Yes they have 15% discount now, but yesterday or any time last week I could have got 8% cashback via TCB.  As of today it's only 3%


----------



## toobusytostitch (Dec 3, 2012)

rockin said:


> I don't know if anyone here uses Becca, but according to British Beauty Blogger, Becca UK have gone into liquidation
> 
> Meanwhile, I'm a little peeved at Debenhams not being in any hurry to put the new Dita collection up.  Yes they have 15% discount now, but yesterday or any time last week I could have got 8% cashback via TCB.  As of today it's only 3%


	I've often been left disappointed with Becca things.  Shame though 

  	I'm getting to the point that I'll actually be really surprised when I check the debenhams website and find that the collection IS up!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 4, 2012)

It IS up! Just ordered the eyelights palette and blush. 



toobusytostitch said:


> I've often been left disappointed with Becca things.  Shame though
> *I'm getting to the point that I'll actually be really surprised when I check the debenhams website and find that the collection IS up!*


----------



## rockin (Dec 4, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> It IS up! Just ordered the eyelights palette and blush.


 
  	Eyeshadow, blush and a lippy for me 

  	I was looking at the foundation, too, but I can't find swatches anywhere to know which colour, if any, would be right for me


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 4, 2012)

Just did a chat with Mac, Barbara comfirmed 13th for pressed pigments, although at first she said there was nothing coming out in December. I wanted to ask about January too, but she was so slow responding, I gave up.


----------



## PeachTwist (Dec 4, 2012)

The pressed pigments were on the website yesterday.  I don't know how many there are supposed to be but there's currently 5 on there.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Dec 4, 2012)

PeachTwist said:


> The pressed pigments were on the website yesterday.  I don't know how many there are supposed to be but there's currently 5 on there.


  	They are the ones from the face and body collection that never sold out.

  	I think there's supposed to be a new brush with the piggies which is probably the only thing i'll pick up.

  	Just ordered the bottom lash mascara from Clinique, hopefuly for such a tiny, specific thing it's as good as everyone says it is


----------



## lovesongx (Dec 4, 2012)

mushroomteagirl said:


> They are the ones from the face and body collection that never sold out.
> 
> I think there's supposed to be a new brush with the piggies which is probably the only thing i'll pick up.
> 
> Just ordered the bottom lash mascara from Clinique, hopefuly for such a tiny, specific thing it's as good as everyone says it is


  	My Mum's just got me the Bottom Lash Mascara for Christmas (it's Bonus Time in Harvey Nics) too! Fingers crossed it's good!

  	Why is MAC so boring this month?? I bet there will be about 6 collections in blimmin January too!


----------



## lovesongx (Dec 4, 2012)

Has anyone else noticed that the Debenhams 15% off beauty event is "up to 15% off beauty"? Only 10% coming off MAC, soooo naughty!


----------



## rockin (Dec 4, 2012)

lovesongx said:


> My Mum's just got me the Bottom Lash Mascara for Christmas (it's Bonus Time in Harvey Nics) too! Fingers crossed it's good!
> 
> Why is MAC so boring this month?? I bet there will be about 6 collections in blimmin January too!


 
  	I like the bottom lash mascara, and will definitely buy it again when mine runs out


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 4, 2012)

I haven't tried that, but I love Guerlain Le 2 mascaras that also have a tiny brush for lower lashes as well as a big one for upper lashes. One of my favourite mascaras ever.



lovesongx said:


> Has anyone else noticed that the Debenhams 15% off beauty event is "up to 15% off beauty"? Only 10% coming off MAC, soooo naughty!


----------



## PeachTwist (Dec 4, 2012)

lovesongx said:


> *My Mum's just got me the Bottom Lash Mascara for Christmas (it's Bonus Time in Harvey Nics) too! Fingers crossed it's good!*
> 
> Why is MAC so boring this month?? I bet there will be about 6 collections in blimmin January too!


  	I'm on my second tube of Bottom Lash Mascara.  I won't use anything else on them.  I also use it for the very inner corner of my upper lashes and very outer corner too.


----------



## rockin (Dec 5, 2012)

It's snowing here in Maidstone!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 5, 2012)

It was snowing here too earlier, thankfully it has now stopped and melted away already.



rockin said:


> It's snowing here in Maidstone!


----------



## toobusytostitch (Dec 5, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> I haven't tried that, but I love Guerlain Le 2 mascaras that also have a tiny brush for lower lashes as well as a big one for upper lashes. One of my favourite mascaras ever.
> 
> 
> Ooh, sneaky! The ArtDeco stuff was 15% off thankfully.


	They would relase it on a day that I work!!  Got the bits that I wanted though - can't wait


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 5, 2012)

The eyelights palette and the blush are already sold out! Glad I got them when they came out. 



toobusytostitch said:


> They would relase it on a day that I work!!  Got the bits that I wanted though - can't wait


----------



## rockin (Dec 5, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> The eyelights palette and the blush are already sold out! Glad I got them when they came out.


 
  	Good job I bought mine as soon as I saw them online, too 


  	More good news - I just found out I won a Remmington hairdryer via a competition on Facebook 


  	Also, I collected my Boots order today.  As I had 2 L'Oreal items in my order I got a freebie L'Oreal gift box.  It's the box labelled "Dress Up In Diamonds", and it contains a 5ml sample of Revitalift 10 Total Repair, a couple of sachets of Nude Magique, a voucher for £2 off True Match Liquid Foundation, a Volume Million Lashes Diamantissime mascara, a Color Riche Diamantissime lipstick in 325 Feeric Fuschia (yes, they got the spelling wrong) and a Color Riche nail polish in 820 Crystalissime which is a beautiful pearly white polish which reflects a pinky colour reminiscent of one of the YSL lip glosses.  It's a freebie definitely worth getting.


----------



## toobusytostitch (Dec 5, 2012)

rockin said:


> Yep, it's all gone here, too.  I was very surprised to see a snow plough driving through town - somehow I don't think it was needed lol.
> 
> I haven't seen a snow plough - EVER - up here on Epsom Downs, and sometimes we do need them!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 5, 2012)

Oh no! When did you order? I haven't had the dispatch e-mail yet, now I'm worried I might not get them.  I ordered at 9.30 in the morning yesterday, so hopefully still early enough.

  	Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *toobusytostitch* 



*Boo hoo *- I just got an update from Debenhams - unable to fulfill the ArtDeco eyelights OR the blush.  Do you think they'll get it anywhere else online?


----------



## rockin (Dec 5, 2012)

I placed my Debenhams ArtDeco order at 12:06 yesterday and got confirmation at 12:14.  I have just clicked on "Track Your Order" on the email, and every item on my order has "Order submitted to supplier" written next to it!  Now I'm worried, even though some of those things are still showing as available on Debenhams' site.


----------



## toobusytostitch (Dec 5, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Oh no! When did you order? I haven't had the dispatch e-mail yet, now I'm worried I might not get them.  I ordered at 9.30 in the morning yesterday, so hopefully still early enough.


	When I got back from work/school run - about four o'clock.  Ah well, I suppose I didn't really NEED it!  Maybe BeautyBay will get some..... we'll see


----------



## toobusytostitch (Dec 5, 2012)

rockin said:


> I placed my Debenhams ArtDeco order at 12:06 yesterday and got confirmation at 12:14.  I have just clicked on "Track Your Order" on the email, and every item on my order has "Order submitted to supplier" written next to it!  Now I'm worried, even though some of those things are still showing as available on Debenhams' site.


	Keeping my fingers crossed for you.  Would they have these in some larger Debenhams?  I am taking my son to an Educational Psychologist in Farnham tomorrow, and wonder about the Debenhams in either Farnham or Guildford?  I will have a couple of hours free when he's being 'seen'.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 5, 2012)

Mine says the exact same thing. Oh well, we'll see.



toobusytostitch said:


> Keeping my fingers crossed for you.  Would they have these in some larger Debenhams?  I am taking my son to an Educational Psychologist in Farnham tomorrow, and wonder about the Debenhams in either Farnham or Guildford?  I will have a couple of hours free when he's being 'seen'.


----------



## rockin (Dec 6, 2012)

Got my dispatch email at 5:21 this morning - all items


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 6, 2012)

Just got my dispatch e-mail! Phew!


----------



## PeachTwist (Dec 6, 2012)

So I did a CP for a lady from MAC, and I bought myself the Cleanse Off Oil in 30ml to try it.

  	Well it arrived today.  Had the shock of my life at how tiny the bottle was.

  	Don't get me wrong, I was expecting it to be small but eesh.  I suppose compared to my Fix+ and the Pro Eye Makeup Remover it just looks minute.  On the bright side though I guess if I don't like it I won't have tons to use up but still, I really thought it'd be just slightly bigger than it is for the price.  Ah well.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Dec 7, 2012)

PeachTwist said:


> So I did a CP for a lady from MAC, and I bought myself the Cleanse Off Oil in 30ml to try it.
> 
> Well it arrived today.  Had the shock of my life at how tiny the bottle was.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I was expecting it to be small but eesh.  I suppose compared to my Fix+ and the Pro Eye Makeup Remover it just looks minute.  On the bright side though I guess if I don't like it I won't have tons to use up but still, I really thought it'd be just slightly bigger than it is for the price.  Ah well.


  	Have you tried it and did you like it? I got a sample of some cleanse off oil (not MAC, i think it might have been a Shu one) in a beauty box one month a while ago and i quite enjoyed it. I have dry skin though and i think it might dry me out even more if i bought one to use regularly.

  	I placed an order for the Sleek Sparkle 2 palette and it arrived this morning. I also ordered some of the eye dusts in Eden, Hypnotic, Dirty, Fantasy & Vintage and I have to say for the price (£3) they are amazing. If anyone is a lover of loose eyeshadows i would give them a go. I've not tested them on my eyes yet for wear etc but i've swatched them on my arm and they have great pigmentation and this gorgeous sheen


----------



## rockin (Dec 7, 2012)

NYX (well, the palettes anyway) are now available on Debenhams' site


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm so happy I didn't bother ordering the Sparkle 2 palette online, found it in Superdrug yesterday. I hate paying for postage, lol.



mushroomteagirl said:


> Have you tried it and did you like it? I got a sample of some cleanse off oil (not MAC, i think it might have been a Shu one) in a beauty box one month a while ago and i quite enjoyed it. I have dry skin though and i think it might dry me out even more if i bought one to use regularly.
> 
> *I placed an order for the Sleek Sparkle 2 palette and it arrived this morning.* I also ordered some of the eye dusts in Eden, Hypnotic, Dirty, Fantasy & Vintage and I have to say for the price (£3) they are amazing. If anyone is a lover of loose eyeshadows i would give them a go. I've not tested them on my eyes yet for wear etc but i've swatched them on my arm and they have great pigmentation and this gorgeous sheen


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Dec 7, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> I'm so happy I didn't bother ordering the Sparkle 2 palette online, found it in Superdrug yesterday. I hate paying for postage, lol.


  	Ugh really? They made it seem like it was an online exclusive!

  	It's so nice though i am loving the colours in it, great pigmentation though the sparkle doesn't translate much


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 7, 2012)

I agree. I've just swatched it this afternoon and the glitter didn't really show up. Nice colours and pigmentation though. Much prefer it to last year's palette.



mushroomteagirl said:


> Ugh really? They made it seem like it was an online exclusive!
> 
> It's so nice though i am loving the colours in it, great pigmentation though the sparkle doesn't translate much


----------



## lovesongx (Dec 7, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> I'm so happy I didn't bother ordering the Sparkle 2 palette online, found it in Superdrug yesterday. I hate paying for postage, lol.


  	I managed to get you the Models Own Clothes Show Showstopper polish, and I got what I think is the Models Own/ASOS polish (but there isn't a label - see it here) if you want that too?


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 7, 2012)

Yes please to both! I didn't even know about the ASOS one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Please PM me your Paypal address and how much I owe you incl. postage and packaging (I think postage £2.20 for second class packages) and I'll send you the money. Thank you so much! xxx



lovesongx said:


> I managed to get you the Models Own Clothes Show Showstopper polish, and I got what I think is the Models Own/ASOS polish (but there isn't a label - see it here) if you want that too?


----------



## PeachTwist (Dec 7, 2012)

mushroomteagirl said:


> *Have you tried it and did you like it? I got a sample of some cleanse off oil (not MAC, i think it might have been a Shu one) in a beauty box one month a while ago and i quite enjoyed it. I have dry skin though and i think it might dry me out even more if i bought one to use regularly.*
> 
> I placed an order for the Sleek Sparkle 2 palette and it arrived this morning. I also ordered some of the eye dusts in Eden, Hypnotic, Dirty, Fantasy & Vintage and I have to say for the price (£3) they are amazing. If anyone is a lover of loose eyeshadows i would give them a go. I've not tested them on my eyes yet for wear etc but i've swatched them on my arm and they have great pigmentation and this gorgeous sheen


 
  	I haven't tried it yet.  I got hit with a stomach bug for a couple of days and now I have just a regular cold/flu type thing going so I've not worn any make-up.  I have combo/oily skin though so I'm curious to see how it'll work.  I have heard it's really good though but as soon as I get over this and get to playing with my make-up again I'll let you know.


----------



## PeachTwist (Dec 7, 2012)

How do you ladies sort all your make-up?

  	I have the MALM and ALEX and I'm out of space.

  	I know I need to depot all my MAC shadows but I have a bajillion lipsticks and I can't seem to find a decent lipstick holder over here that doesn't cost a fortune.


----------



## rockin (Dec 7, 2012)

PeachTwist said:


> How do you ladies sort all your make-up?
> 
> I have the MALM and ALEX and I'm out of space.
> 
> I know I need to depot all my MAC shadows but I have a bajillion lipsticks and I can't seem to find a decent lipstick holder over here that doesn't cost a fortune.


  	I'm ashamed to say I am completely disorganised.  My makeup is in boxes and vanity cases/bags of varying sizes, most of it then put (Tetris-style) into large plastic boxes, but some of it still in various places around my room.  I need to get organised but don't know where to start, and I don't have room for anything like the Ikea storage units.



  	Our Superdrug has the tester and display cards for the new Sleek Sparkle palette, but no actual stock yet.  They finally got the Snapshot palette in, though, several weeks after they got the tester.  At this rate it will be after Christmas before the Sparkle palette arrives in branch.  You would think the display and stock would arrive together, but they don't.

  	My ArtDeco order arrived this afternoon, but I haven't had a chance to look at it all yet as we had to go out shortly after.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 7, 2012)

I keep my lipsticks in icecream tubs, the Sainsbury's Cornish ones (2 l) are a great size.  Otherwise I have a few drawer units (on top of my clothes cupboards), but increasingly my make up is now in bags in my big built in cupboard, also I keep my nail polish in there in all sorts of boxes. My storage is a cross between organised and Dawn's. 



rockin said:


> I'm ashamed to say I am completely disorganised.  My makeup is in boxes and vanity cases/bags of varying sizes, most of it then put (Tetris-style) into large plastic boxes, but some of it still in various places around my room.  I need to get organised but don't know where to start, and I don't have room for anything like the Ikea storage units.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Dec 7, 2012)

I have mine all in separate drawers but it drives me potty as even though it's separated I have lipsticks stood on end, paints pots stacked etc that all go tumbling when I open a drawer.  I am thinking of doing a major depotting spree for everything remotely loose e.g. benefit boxed powders. I keep getting put off by how much I will need to spend on z palettes and Japanesque lipstick palettes to to do it though.  My next project is turning the box room into a walk in wardrobe with an area for me to do my hair and makeup. For the dressing table I am thinking of getting two of the smaller Alex drawers with a glass table top and then a tall Alex next to it. I think Ikea might have some good plastic organiser inserts to go in but I'll have to have a proper look round a store.


----------



## gracie90 (Dec 7, 2012)

When I'm in my house in Cardiff I have two of these for everything http://www.ryman.co.uk/0927086020/Osco-3-Drawer-Papersorter-Acrylic-/Product

  	But now I'm at the other end of the country for the rest of the year in hospital accomodation I just have 2 drawers filled with stuff - it's so disorganised that it drives me crazy!!


----------



## tats (Dec 7, 2012)

I've got Rahman acrylic stuff too for my brushes and palettes. I think you can get holders for brushes in pretty much any stationary section and in different styles. Btw i suggest a letter holder for palettes. As far as lipsticks go, i got some stuff from work for free hehe I'm on my phone at the min, but i should have a link to my blog in my signature, there you will see how i store my lipsticks, i have a few of these holders free if someone interested, i won't charge for them, obviously.


----------



## Edelmc (Dec 7, 2012)

Does anyone know when après chic is launching in Europe?


----------



## linziP123 (Dec 8, 2012)

Does anyone know when Pro products will be available online? The US have had it for ages!


----------



## PeachTwist (Dec 8, 2012)

tats said:


> I've got Rahman acrylic stuff too for my brushes and palettes. I think you can get holders for brushes in pretty much any stationary section and in different styles. Btw i suggest a letter holder for palettes. As far as lipsticks go, i got some stuff from work for free hehe I'm on my phone at the min, but i should have a link to my blog in my signature, there you will see how i store my lipsticks, i have a few of these holders free if someone interested, i won't charge for them, obviously.


  	I PM'd you!


----------



## PeachTwist (Dec 8, 2012)

linziP123 said:


> Does anyone know when Pro products will be available online? The US have had it for ages!


  	I'd love to know.  I'll be buying a lot when the Pro products are available.


----------



## gracie90 (Dec 8, 2012)

PeachTwist said:


> I'd love to know.  I'll be buying a lot when the Pro products are available.


	There are some blushes that I am dying to get my hands on, so I hope it's soon!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 8, 2012)

My ArtDeco Golden Vintage Eyelights and blush arrived today, oh wow,so pretty. Not sure I'll be able to make myself use them, especially the eyelights palette.  Also the new Enchanted Polish nail polishes that I ordered from Llarowe arrived today. They are gorgeous holo polishes in really unusual colours.


----------



## PeachTwist (Dec 8, 2012)

gracie90 said:


> There are some blushes that I am dying to get my hands on, so I hope it's soon!


  	Yup!

  	I just can't be hooped calling them.  I don't have a landline phone so I get charged from my mobile to call them and place an order.  Ridiculous!


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Dec 8, 2012)

Not sure if everyone knows this already but the new Urban Decay Naked Basics palette will be available exclusively on Debenhams online from the 11th Dec - http://blog.debenhams.com/BeautyClub/new-ways-to-get-naked/new-launches/

  	Shame the 15% off ends tomorrow


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Dec 8, 2012)

Oh and the new Sugarpill palette Cold Chemistry will supposedly be out before Xmas and Sparkle Baby palette (and presumably the new loose eyeshadows) will be out in January


----------



## rockin (Dec 8, 2012)

So many nice things coming out over such a short period of time *sigh*.  I'm not interested in the new Urban Decay palette as I think I have way more than enough neutrals to last me. 

  	Yes, typical the Debenhams 15% ends tomorrow, if the MAC release for this month comes out later this week.  If it's only the pressed pigments, then I think I can safely skip anyway, since I wasn't impressed by the one I already bought.


----------



## rockin (Dec 8, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Also the new Enchanted Polish nail polishes that I ordered from Llarowe arrived today. They are gorgeous holo polishes in really unusual colours.


  	I was surprised by how sparkly the eyeshadows were.   The lipstick tubes look classy, and have some weight to them.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm really not interested in the new Naked palette, I wasn't even that keen on the second one.  I will definitely check out the pressed pigments, I like the sheer sparkly effect they give. Hope there are some pretty colours.


----------



## toobusytostitch (Dec 9, 2012)

Mine is just all over the place - the bits that I use most are in a small flat based basket in the hall - on a storage unit for the children's school books.  The rest is in boxes within boxes in cupboards/wardrobes/drawers!!  Very disorganised, and quite often I find things that I'd completely forgotten that I'd got!!

  	I was at Kensington Olympia yesterday - all day - but practically locked into the Conference Centre at the London Chess Classic (one of my sons was playing in a junior event).  Very frustrating to be so close to so many shops and not able to go, as the organisers aren't responsible for your children when they're not playing.  I didn't feel that I could drag him away from his friends to go on an ArtDeco hunt!  Have decided that I'm going to have to live without it, unless anywhere else on-line stocks/restocks it.




PeachTwist said:


> How do you ladies sort all your make-up?
> 
> I have the MALM and ALEX and I'm out of space.
> 
> I know I need to depot all my MAC shadows but I have a bajillion lipsticks and I can't seem to find a decent lipstick holder over here that doesn't cost a fortune.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 9, 2012)

I may go to Guildford next week, would you like to pick up some ArtDeco stuff for you if I see them in Debenhams? Let me know what you'd like if you want me to.



toobusytostitch said:


> Mine is just all over the place - the bits that I use most are in a small flat based basket in the hall - on a storage unit for the children's school books.  The rest is in boxes within boxes in cupboards/wardrobes/drawers!!  Very disorganised, and quite often I find things that I'd completely forgotten that I'd got!!
> 
> I was at Kensington Olympia yesterday - all day - but practically locked into the Conference Centre at the London Chess Classic (one of my sons was playing in a junior event).  Very frustrating to be so close to so many shops and not able to go, as the organisers aren't responsible for your children when they're not playing.  I didn't feel that I could drag him away from his friends to go on an ArtDeco hunt!  Have decided that I'm going to have to live without it, unless anywhere else on-line stocks/restocks it.


----------



## lovesongx (Dec 9, 2012)

PeachTwist said:


> How do you ladies sort all your make-up?
> 
> I have the MALM and ALEX and I'm out of space.
> 
> I know I need to depot all my MAC shadows but I have a bajillion lipsticks and I can't seem to find a decent lipstick holder over here that doesn't cost a fortune.


  	I have lots of the Muji Acrylic storage (drawers for most stuff, tray with dividers for lipstick and letter rack for palettes) and my every day stuff goes in a huge Cath Kidston washbag!
  	I also have a big plastic storage drawers unit from Argos that I use for hair/body stuff.


----------



## rockin (Dec 9, 2012)

I love the idea of the Muji drawers, but I wouldn't want them to be see-through, highlighting just how much makeup I have.


----------



## PeachTwist (Dec 9, 2012)

rockin said:


> I love the idea of the Muji drawers, but I wouldn't want them to be see-through, highlighting just how much makeup I have.


  	I do too but I have far too much and not enough depotted into palettes.  Plus I love that the top of my MALM only has brushes/fix+ etc/cotton buds/pads etc.  My OCD would go nuts if I had Muji.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 9, 2012)

Wow, I'm really impressed with the Revlon kissable lipbalm I bought the other day! I completely skipped them when they were first released because I already had most of the lip butters, but I bought one (the hot pink one) together with the coral and Cherry Blossom lipsticks because there's a gorgeous pink glitter polish you get free with 3 Revlon products (plus 3 for 2 offer) in Superdrug that I really wanted. I wasn't sure about the minty smell, but it's not v strong and disappears anyway, but the balm itself is so nice and really long lasting. Even though I should be on a lipstick no-buy, I might look into getting a few more shades. By the way, the Cherry Blossom lipstick is practically Cherries In The Snow.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Dec 9, 2012)

I have a question - can anyone recommend an easily available in the UK cosmetic glitter that can be used on the eyes that come in a good range of colours? Something like the MAC ones but preferably a bit (well a lot) cheaper. I've had a look at some of the swatches of the Barry M fine glitter dusts online but not sure that's quite what i'm looking for


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Dec 9, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Wow, I'm really impressed with the Revlon kissable lipbalm I bought the other day! I completely skipped them when they were first released because I already had most of the lip butters, but I bought one (the hot pink one) together with the coral and Cherry Blossom lipsticks because there's a gorgeous pink glitter polish you get free with 3 Revlon products (plus 3 for 2 offer) in Superdrug that I really wanted. I wasn't sure about the minty smell, but it's not v strong and disappears anyway, but the balm itself is so nice and really long lasting. Even though I should be on a lipstick no-buy, I might look into getting a few more shades. *By the way, the Cherry Blossom lipstick is practically Cherries In The Snow.*


  	That's so wierd I have a Revlon lipstick called Cherry Blossom and it's nothing like Cherries in the Snow, it's like a pale frosty-ish pink. It's a super lustrous one.

  	I like the kissable balm stains too, my favourite is Smitten it gives a nice berryish stain. I still need to pick up the Honey colour but it's been sold out whenever i've seeked it out.


----------



## toobusytostitch (Dec 9, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> I may go to Guildford next week, would you like to pick up some ArtDeco stuff for you if I see them in Debenhams? Let me know what you'd like if you want me to.


  	Oh yes please - I'd love the eyelights and the blush if they've got one!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 9, 2012)

Will do. Not sure when I manage to go, but hopefully sometime this week. My son's been a bit under the weather, so will see if he's well enough for school, plus we have 2 Christmas performances this week, but I may be able to squeeze in a trip to Guildford.  I'll let you know.



mushroomteagirl said:


> That's so wierd I have a Revlon lipstick called Cherry Blossom and it's nothing like Cherries in the Snow, it's like a pale frosty-ish pink. It's a super lustrous one.
> 
> I like the kissable balm stains too, my favourite is Smitten it gives a nice berryish stain. I still need to pick up the Honey colour but it's been sold out whenever i've seeked it out.


  	Here it is next to Cherries In The Snow (Cherry Blossom is on the right):


----------



## rockin (Dec 9, 2012)

I have Revlon Cherry Blossom (Super Lustrous 028) lipstick too, and it's definitely almost Cherries In The Snow.

  	I'm also a big fan of the Just Bitten Kissable Balm Stains.  They really do feel good on the lips and last a very long time.  My favourite is Honey, which I wear quite a lot.  Darling gets worn quite a bit too.  I won Crush recently, but find I have to apply it lightly.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Dec 9, 2012)

Quote:


rockin said:


> I have Revlon Cherry Blossom (Super Lustrous 028) lipstick too, and it's definitely almost Cherries In The Snow.
> 
> I'm also a big fan of the Just Bitten Kissable Balm Stains.  They really do feel good on the lips and last a very long time.  My favourite is Honey, which I wear quite a lot.  Darling gets worn quite a bit too.  I won Crush recently, but find I have to apply it lightly.


  	Did a quick google amd this is my Cherry Blossom (not my own picture) # 487. I wish companies wouldn't make things so confusing sometimes, at least It would make more sense if they both weren't super lustrous!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 9, 2012)

mushroomteagirl said:


> Quote: Did a quick google amd this is my Cherry Blossom (not my own picture) # 487. I wish companies wouldn't make things so confusing sometimes, at least It would make more sense if they both weren't super lustrous!


  Maybe yours is an older shade ? Mine says New on it. I wonder if they decide to change the shade but keep the name. Although to be fair, Cherry Blossom is a stupid name for such a dark shade, cherry blossoms are light pink.


----------



## rockin (Dec 9, 2012)

The 'new' Cherry Blossom is part of a recent collection - Shanghai, I think it was called.  I agree, though, real cherry blossom is pale pink


----------



## rockin (Dec 9, 2012)

From tenderlovingskincare.co.uk:



  	"For this week only, if you spend over £50 on any Dita Von Teese make up then you will receive a FREE lip Lacquer worth £15.25!

	All you need to do is add "DITA50" in the customer comments box at checkout and you will automatically be sent any one of the Dita Von Teese Lip Lacquers*


	*Please note - your lip lacquer will be chosen for you.

	Promotion ends on Midnight the 15th of December 2012

	For all Worldwide orders - There is no guarantee you will receive your order before Christmas, sorry!"


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 10, 2012)

Debenhams are having a 10% off all beauty all week again, so the Mac pressed pigments should be included as well!


----------



## Edelmc (Dec 10, 2012)

Does anybody know what mac collections are launching this month


----------



## gracie90 (Dec 10, 2012)

Edelmc said:


> Does anybody know what mac collections are launching this month


	Just the pressed pigments this week I think!


----------



## Edelmc (Dec 10, 2012)

gracie90 said:


> Just the pressed pigments this week I think!


 Thanks Gracie. Is there anything coming out the week after Xmas?


----------



## gracie90 (Dec 10, 2012)

Quote:


Edelmc said:


> Thanks Gracie. Is there anything coming out the week after Xmas?


	I just Live Chat-ed and in January we get Apres Chic, In Extreme Dimension Lash, MAC Studio (new foundation colours) and P&P Beauty Balm Compact


----------



## PeachTwist (Dec 10, 2012)

gracie90 said:


> I just Live Chat-ed and in January we get Apres Chic, In Extreme Dimension Lash, MAC Studio (new foundation colours) and P&P Beauty Balm Compact


 
  	I wonder when we'll get Strength.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 10, 2012)

gracie90 said:


> Quote:   I just Live Chat-ed and in January we get Apres Chic, In Extreme Dimension Lash, MAC Studio (new foundation colours) and P&P Beauty Balm Compact


  Thanks Gracie! Wonder what happened to those weirdly named collections they came up with last month, lol!


----------



## Edelmc (Dec 10, 2012)

gracie90 said:


> Quote:   I just Live Chat-ed and in January we get Apres Chic, In Extreme Dimension Lash, MAC Studio (new foundation colours) and P&P Beauty Balm Compact


 Thanks a million Gracie. Normally my store launches the January collections in the last week in December rather than the dual first Thursday of the month so I hope this year is no different.


----------



## Edelmc (Dec 10, 2012)

gracie90 said:


> Quote:   I just Live Chat-ed and in January we get Apres Chic, In Extreme Dimension Lash, MAC Studio (new foundation colours) and P&P Beauty Balm Compact


 Thanks a million Gracie. Normally my store launches the January collections in the last week in December rather than the dual first Thursday of the month so I hope this year is no different.


----------



## amy_forster (Dec 10, 2012)

PeachTwist said:


> I wonder when we'll get Strength.


  Strength is February apparently  Which is sod's law seen as I'm majorly excited about it & I'm due to give birth on January 29th!!!!


----------



## PeachTwist (Dec 10, 2012)

amy_forster said:


> & I'm due to give birth on January 29th!!!!


  	Thank you!  I need those blushes in my life, lol.

  	Aw congrats!  Hopefully you manage to get what you want!


----------



## gracie90 (Dec 10, 2012)

Quote:


PeachTwist said:


> Thank you!  I need those blushes in my life, lol.
> 
> Aw congrats!  *Hopefully you manage to get what you want!*


  	For a second there I thought you meant the sex of the baby 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  	I'm so slow today!!


----------



## amy_forster (Dec 10, 2012)

PeachTwist said:


> Thank you!  I need those blushes in my life, lol.  Aw congrats!  Hopefully you manage to get what you want!


  I'm lucky in that one of the girls has said if I give her my list she'll save me the bits if I can't manage to get in  I think she'd rather I wait & go in when Bean arrives than go in heavily pregnant! Although I think Bean may be making an early appearance so that would fit quite nicely 


gracie90 said:


> Quote: For a second there I thought you meant the sex of the baby   I'm so slow today!!


  Haha  I love this, it's exactly the sort of thing I'd come out with!


----------



## gracie90 (Dec 10, 2012)

Quote:


amy_forster said:


> Haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	My brain is clearly not working properly today haha!
  	And it's very cute that you call your baby Bean - one of my friends did the same thing when she was pregnant last year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The MA sounds really sweet - and I'm sure she'd rather you go in with an adorable little baby! than without


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 10, 2012)

How exciting! 



amy_forster said:


> & *I'm due to give birth on January 29th!!!!*


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 11, 2012)

The new Urban Decay Naked Basics palette is now up on Debenhams! Anyone buying it? I'm not interested in it myself.


----------



## toobusytostitch (Dec 11, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> The new Urban Decay Naked Basics palette is now up on Debenhams! Anyone buying it? I'm not interested in it myself.


	No, it's not really tempting me.  I've got Naked I and II, and that's enough.  I did consider it for my seventeen-year-old, but I'm not sure.  Her 'go to' palette has been the first Naked ever since she got it last May, so I'm still sort of thinking about it for her school bag.  But I really don't need any more presents for her this year - I got her one of the Ocho Loco eyeliner sets, and other things, so not sure she'll be getting this too!


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Dec 11, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> The new Urban Decay Naked Basics palette is now up on Debenhams! Anyone buying it? I'm not interested in it myself.


  	I have ordered it but only because i'm a complete wierdo and can't resist any palette Urban Decay release even though I have duplicate or sometimes triplicate dupes and would be better off spending the money elsewhere


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 11, 2012)

Well I'm not a massive fan of neutrals anyway and already have both previous Naked palettes, so I'm definitely skipping. Tell you what though, I bought the Laura Mercier Illuminating eyeshadows (Gilded bronze, rosegold, moonlight and platinum) last week and those are gorgeous. While still neutral, they have an amazing texture and sheen. They put the EDES to shame. Not cheap at £20 each, but so lovely!  I will do the review this evening on my blog if anyone's interested.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 13, 2012)

I have decided I can't be bothered to go to Guidlford today, especially since I've realised the pressed pigments are going to be permanent. Not even that bothered about them to be honest, plus I'm not 100% sure they're coming out today anyway, there's nothing new on the Mac site, or Debenhams.

  	Sorry, Viv, I do hope your order has gone through fine, I might still go tomorrow or next week if not. x


----------



## toobusytostitch (Dec 13, 2012)

I don't blame you one little bit!!  I went into Epsom this morning, straight after school drop off - so I was in the car park well before nine.  By ten o'clock people were driving round the car-park looking for spaces!  I won't be going into any major shopping centre this side of Christmas - or at least, not after nine o'clock in the morning!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 13, 2012)

Oh blimey! I think Guildford is easier than Kingston, but yeah, it probably wouldn't have been easy to park. I decided against going mostly because I have to be back at school by 1.30 pm and there wasn't really anything else I needed/wanted to get. I have ordered the last few things for the children already, so I think I'm done, but if not, I might brave it next week.



toobusytostitch said:


> I don't blame you one little bit!!  I went into Epsom this morning, straight after school drop off - so I was in the car park well before nine.  By ten o'clock people were driving round the car-park looking for spaces!  I won't be going into any major shopping centre this side of Christmas - or at least, not after nine o'clock in the morning!


----------



## rockin (Dec 13, 2012)

New Maybelline Colour Tattoos in February http://www.reallyree.com/2012/12/maybelline-color-tattoo-24-hr-new-shades.html

  	I've not seen any mention of us getting the 4 neutral and 4 bright colours that the US got, or the metallics I've seen mentioned


----------



## toobusytostitch (Dec 13, 2012)

rockin said:


> New Maybelline Colour Tattoos in February http://www.reallyree.com/2012/12/maybelline-color-tattoo-24-hr-new-shades.html
> 
> I've not seen any mention of us getting the 4 neutral and 4 bright colours that the US got, or the metallics I've seen mentioned


	Those look really pretty!  I got the four neutral ones from the US on ebay, and was impressed.  It's a shame if we don't get them here


----------



## toobusytostitch (Dec 13, 2012)

I've just got the 'order despatched' email from Debenhams - SO happy!

  	Quote: 	 		 			Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 


 		 			Sorry, Viv, I do hope your order has gone through fine, I might still go tomorrow or next week if not. x


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Dec 13, 2012)

toobusytostitch said:


> Those look really pretty!  I got the four neutral ones from the US on ebay, and was impressed.  It's a shame if we don't get them here


  	I got those too and the bright ones, i absolutely <3 them, my only regret is i didn't get backups i suppose there is still time though before they get stupidly rare.

  	I like the sound of the holo one from the new collection, just the thing to put in the centre of my lid to give it a nice pop.

  	There's also some new metallic ones out in Canada (link below to swatches). I thought Inked in Pink would be the same as Pink Gold but it doesn't look like it from the swatches but it might just me my screen. The gold one looks the same as the one coming out over here.

http://nouveaucheap.blogspot.co.uk/2012/11/pics-and-swatches-of-new-maybelline.html


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 13, 2012)

Yay!!! 



toobusytostitch said:


> I've just got the 'order despatched' email from Debenhams - SO happy!


----------



## banana1234 (Dec 13, 2012)

hey guys, just a heads up the gift of the week starting this friday is gunna be the big soap and glory set at boots, normally £60, now better than half price, they usually sell out in matter of hours, not sure on the price yet, but it will be less than £30 

	thought u'd appreciate the inside scoop


----------



## toobusytostitch (Dec 13, 2012)

banana1234 said:


> thought u'd appreciate the inside scoop


	Thank you.  I failed to get this on-line last year, but they had loads left in my local Boots first thing the next day - so might try to get one on Friday after school pick-up.  Last year, this was such a bargain, and my intro to soap and glory.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 13, 2012)

Thank you. Although I still have most of the products from last year's set.  I've kinda gone off S&G lately, the products are either very strongly fragranced or just a bit meh. I ended up giving my children (6 & 8) the bubble bath and just can't stand how strongly fragranced the body butter is.



banana1234 said:


> thought u'd appreciate the inside scoop


----------



## PeachTwist (Dec 13, 2012)

banana1234 said:


> thought u'd appreciate the inside scoop


  	On the S&G website it says it'll be £27.  

  	I can afford to get it, but at the same time I've asked for an S&G set for Christmas so I'd feel silly ordering it.  I doubt I'd ever get through it all.  Especially as I already have 2 Hand Foods and the Heel Genius.  Ah well.


----------



## rockin (Dec 14, 2012)

I love Soap & Glory, and am hoping they will still have stock of this set in our local branch this afternoon.  It's the earliest I can get in, since my parents are coming to take my son for his hair cut. I have the points sitting on my Boots card ready and waiting.



  	Just checked - they've sold out online already


----------



## rockin (Dec 14, 2012)

Now showing as available again.

  	I wonder if I order it online whether I will actually get it or not?  It's chucking down with rain outside, and I've lots to be getting on with here, so I don't really want to go out if I don't have to.


----------



## rockin (Dec 14, 2012)

Still no sign of the new Pressed Pigments on MAC, Debenhams or HoF. I'm beginning to think we're not going to get these after all


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 14, 2012)

I think we might get them in January. Apparently the US release date has been pushed back too.



rockin said:


> Still no sign of the new Pressed Pigments on MAC, Debenhams or HoF. I'm beginning to think we're not going to get these after all


----------



## MichaelaLou (Dec 14, 2012)

Anybody know when we get strength x


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Dec 14, 2012)

MichaelaLou said:


> Anybody know when we get strength x


  	First week of February, same time as the Couture Making Pretty collection


----------



## rockin (Dec 14, 2012)

So no new MAC release for December?  Can't believe it!  At least it might give my bank account time to recover. It's an expensive time of year


----------



## PeachTwist (Dec 14, 2012)

rockin said:


> So no new MAC release for December?  Can't believe it!  At least it might give my bank account time to recover. It's an expensive time of year


  	I'm actually quite relieved!  I do wish though that Apres Chic wasn't coming out SO soon into January.


----------



## gracie90 (Dec 14, 2012)

Quote:


PeachTwist said:


> I'm actually quite relieved!  I do wish though that Apres Chic wasn't coming out SO soon into January.


	The first Thursday in Jan is the 3rd, so I need to start saving!


----------



## PeachTwist (Dec 14, 2012)

gracie90 said:


> The first Thursday in Jan is the 3rd, so I need to start saving!


  	Thankfully I'll have birthday money (Dec 29th) but I was planning on visiting the MAC counter in Harvey Nichs in Edinburgh on the 30th before I head to my bfs for NY.  I guess it'd probably be too early for them to have the collection out so I'll likely just use the money for the Apres Chic stuff online.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 14, 2012)

rockin said:


> So no new MAC release for December?  Can't believe it!  At least it might give my bank account time to recover. It's an expensive time of year


  To be honest, I'm not really bothered either way. At least I won't spend loads on make up for a change. Mind you, I wasn't going to anyway, don't even know how many of the pressed pigments I want, if any?  I'll be spending plenty in January with Apres Chic and the Guerlain spring collection.


----------



## rockin (Dec 14, 2012)

After all the times they've released 3 or 4 collections in one go, I was quite surprised, that's all.  I was only thinking I might get one or two of the shadows anyway - I like the look of the lilac one.


----------



## banana1234 (Dec 14, 2012)

rockin said:


> I love Soap & Glory, and am hoping they will still have stock of this set in our local branch this afternoon.  It's the earliest I can get in, since my parents are coming to take my son for his hair cut. I have the points sitting on my Boots card ready and waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> Just checked - they've sold out online already


  	it was hectic in my store today we sold out so quickly! lol


----------



## rockin (Dec 16, 2012)

I ordered it anyway, and yesterday there were still bags in our Boots.  I hadn't had my confirmation email, only my 'order received' email, so wondered whether I should buy one in store just in case.   Good job I didn't - I've just received my despatch email, and I can collect my S&G from Boots on Wednesday after dance class 

  	I have loads of S&G already, including most of what's in that bag, but I rather like the actual bag and so couldn't resist lol.


----------



## Alisha1 (Dec 17, 2012)

rockin said:


> I ordered it anyway, and yesterday there were still bags in our Boots.  I hadn't had my confirmation email, only my 'order received' email, so wondered whether I should buy one in store just in case.   Good job I didn't - I've just received my despatch email, and I can collect my S&G from Boots on Wednesday after dance class
> 
> I have loads of S&G already, including most of what's in that bag, but I rather like the actual bag and so couldn't resist lol.


  	I hope you like you set! I ordered one for myself and one for my sister on friday morning and they both arrived on saturday! I've never ordered from Boots before but I'm liking their delivery service so far!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 19, 2012)

I asked about the pressed pigments at the HoF counter yesterday and the girl I spoke to didn't know anything about them, but she said it definitely won't be December.


----------



## toobusytostitch (Dec 19, 2012)

rockin said:


> I love Soap & Glory, and am hoping they will still have stock of this set in our local branch this afternoon.  It's the earliest I can get in, since my parents are coming to take my son for his hair cut. I have the points sitting on my Boots card ready and waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> Just checked - they've sold out online already


	My ArtDeco order arrived - and I LOVE it!  Just feel so lucky that it went back into stock!  Also - I managed to get one of the Soap and Glory sets in Boots after school pickup yesterday - there were still quite a lot actually.  Used up some of my points, so it feels like an early Christmas present


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 19, 2012)

Yay! Glad you've received them. They are gorgeous. To this day I haven't been brave to touch them though, lol.



toobusytostitch said:


> My ArtDeco order arrived - and I LOVE it!  Just feel so lucky that it went back into stock!  Also - I managed to get one of the Soap and Glory sets in Boots after school pickup yesterday - there were still quite a lot actually.  Used up some of my points, so it feels like an early Christmas present


----------



## rockin (Dec 19, 2012)

toobusytostitch said:


> My ArtDeco order arrived - and I LOVE it!  Just feel so lucky that it went back into stock!  Also - I managed to get one of the Soap and Glory sets in Boots after school pickup yesterday - there were still quite a lot actually.  Used up some of my points, so it feels like an early Christmas present


  	Yay, glad you love your ArtDeco 

  	I collected my S&G set this afternoon, and felt pretty silly queuing up to collect it from the photo desk when there were still plenty around the store.  There were also piles of the No7 star offer, but it didn't call out to me.  Had it been their vanity case one, I might have been tempted


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 21, 2012)

Just a heads up: the Debenhams "biggest ever half price sale" starts online tomorrow and I have an extra 10% off code that *doesn't *exclude beauty. It is for cardholders only, but may work for others too. The code is *XB64*. You also get free delivery with code *SHC1*.

  	Otherwise, is everyone ready for Christmas? Subject to doing a final big food shop I'm all set. Spent the last 4 nights wrapping presents, so happy it's finally all done, can relax tonight.


----------



## rockin (Dec 21, 2012)

I won't be able to take advantage of the sale, unfortunately, as I will be off to my parents' on Christmas Eve and will be there for up to a week.  I doubt any of the makeup will be 50% off anyway.  I don't even get to go out to the local post-Christmas sales, as my parents never do.  I'd get told off for spending money

  	I just have my parents' presents to wrap (they told me not to get them anything, but I wouldn't feel right doing that) and all our packing done before Monday, as well as getting this place cleaned


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 21, 2012)

Well it starts tomorrow, so you could always order, nothing will arrive before the new year anyway.  Actually, there's usually a lot of 50% off make up in the sales, even Guerlain, I'm hoping to pick up another voyage powder for half the price. I didn't manage last year, but hopefully I can this year. Not from Debenhams as none of their nearest stores have Guerlain counters, but HoF and Bentalls do.

  	I'll be off to Kingston or Guildford on the 27th, or maybe even Boxing Day, we'll see.



rockin said:


> I won't be able to take advantage of the sale, unfortunately, as I will be off to my parents' on Christmas Eve and will be there for up to a week.  I doubt any of the makeup will be 50% off anyway.  I don't even get to go out to the local post-Christmas sales, as my parents never do.  I'd get told off for spending money
> 
> I just have my parents' presents to wrap (they told me not to get them anything, but I wouldn't feel right doing that) and all our packing done before Monday, as well as getting this place cleaned


----------



## toobusytostitch (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm as good as ready now.  Took my two youngest into Epsom on traditional buying for the rest of the family (I pay, even for my own, lol! - got myself a couple of Body Shop perfume oils in Cranberry, Ginger).  On passing Superdrug I just wandered in - and got the last Sparkle 2 Sleek palette - it's lovely, better than the first Sparkle in my humble opinion, and the one that I've tried so far works so well - not too much dropout (even on me), and lovely colour


----------



## xiaohua (Dec 22, 2012)

Hi all, Harrods.com cosmetics sale starts. Just ordered some fragrance with 50% off!


----------



## rockin (Dec 24, 2012)

Just getting ready to head to my parents' for a few days.  Merry Christmas, everyone.  Hope you get what you're hoping for for Christmas


----------



## PeachTwist (Dec 24, 2012)

rockin said:


> Just getting ready to head to my parents' for a few days.  Merry Christmas, everyone.  Hope you get what you're hoping for for Christmas


  	Thank you.  Have a great time.  Merry Christmas.


----------



## PeachTwist (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas, everyone.  I hope you all have a great time.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas everyone! Hope you all have a fantastic day tomorrow


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas from me too! xxx


----------



## charlotte366 (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas everyone!  I just scored lucky Christmas present for me, was grabbing last bits for my family and walked past the guerlain counter, picked up the voyage powder, dragon meteorites and emilio Pucci brush all 50%, chuffed right now, been after a voyage powder forever, just refuse to pay £110!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 24, 2012)

Wow! Guerlain is on sale already? I'm planning on going to the counter in Kingston (there's 2 actually) on the 27th, hoping to buy a back up for my Voyage Powder. I "only" paid around £85 initially anyway, but £55 would be better. 

  	If I don't get it in Kingston this week, I'm planning on going to London next week, maybe I can score one there.



charlotte366 said:


> I just scored lucky Christmas present for me, was grabbing last bits for my family and walked past the guerlain counter, picked up the voyage powder, dragon meteorites and emilio Pucci brush all 50%, chuffed right now, been after a voyage powder forever, just refuse to pay £110!


----------



## charlotte366 (Dec 25, 2012)

I also scored on the space nk sale today as well, very cheap Chantecaille Kevyn aucion Laura mercier and shu!  Also scored a surprise set of mac presents from a friend that I really wasn't expecting.  Hope everyone had a lovely day !


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 25, 2012)

Thanks for reminding me about the Space NK sale, just ordering some half price Chantecaille! Yay! 



charlotte366 said:


> Hope everyone had a lovely day !


----------



## xiaohua (Dec 25, 2012)

Thank you Anitacska! I just placed a order of Guerlain Palettes!
  	The limited eye and lip palette is half price: http://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/prod_10001_10001_123382016199_-1?breadcrumb=Home~Beauty
  	Two colors of 4 shade eyeshadow are half price: http://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/prod_10001_10001_123382006799_-1?breadcrumb=Home~Beauty


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 26, 2012)

So funny, I've received all these e-mails about sales, reductions, offers, and then there's Mac saying buy now before they're gone, no discount whatsoever. Even Guerlain is 50% off ffs!


----------



## PeachTwist (Dec 26, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> So funny, I've received all these e-mails about sales, reductions, offers, and then there's Mac saying buy now before they're gone, no discount whatsoever. Even Guerlain is 50% off ffs!


  	Do you have this?

  	http://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/prod_10001_10001_123382016199_-1?breadcrumb=Home~Sale~Beauty~Make+up

  	Is it worth the £27?

  	Also - no surprise about MAC.  They never have sales.  Tis why now I try to buy from Debenhams 10% off when they have it unless it's MAC exclusive.

  	EDIT: Typical, that palette is now sold out.


----------



## lovesongx (Dec 26, 2012)

I really hope we get some good collections soon, I have a MAC gift card burning a hole in my pocket! Any ideas on what's coming soon anyone?


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 26, 2012)

Most definitely! You may be able to find it at the counters, or if you want, I can pick one up for you tomorrow as I'm going to Kingston and there are 2 Guerlain counters there.



lovesongx said:


> I really hope we get some good collections soon, I have a MAC gift card burning a hole in my pocket! Any ideas on what's coming soon anyone?


  	PS. I've just noticed, I'm now a Specktra Dean, lol!


----------



## PeachTwist (Dec 26, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Most definitely! You may be able to find it at the counters, or if you want, I can pick one up for you tomorrow as I'm going to Kingston and there are 2 Guerlain counters there.
> 
> 
> Pressed pigments, Apres Chic, Strenght? Not too sure, I couldn't get much sense out of Mac last time I asked.
> ...


  	I'm quite tempted to ask you to!  Do the eye shadows not get into the lipstick though?  What's the quality like?  It'd be my first Guerlain purchase.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 26, 2012)

I did a review on my blog, do a search and you'll find it. The powder doesn't get into the lipstick at all. If you want it, let me know by 10 am tomorrow morning and I'll pick one up (if I can). You can pay me later by Paypal. Obviously there'll be the postage cost too (around £3.50 I guess).



PeachTwist said:


> I'm quite tempted to ask you to!  Do the eye shadows not get into the lipstick though?  What's the quality like?  It'd be my first Guerlain purchase.


----------



## Eleentje (Dec 26, 2012)

Merry Christmas, everyone! 
  	I hope everyone got some wonderful presents! I had the most amazing present this Christmas: my little niece!!!

  	Anita, can I ask you to CP me Liu-Ling lipstick and another Turandot palette, if you see them at Debenhams tomorrow? Wish I'd checked out the sale earlier, as now everything I wanted is gone


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 27, 2012)

Eleentje said:


> Merry Christmas, everyone!  I hope everyone got some wonderful presents! I had the most amazing present this Christmas: my little niece!!!  Anita, can I ask you to CP me Liu-Ling lipstick and another Turandot palette, if you see them at Debenhams tomorrow? Wish I'd checked out the sale earlier, as now everything I wanted is gone


  Aaw, how lovely! Congratulations Auntie!   Of course, I'll pick them up for you, hope they'll have them. I'll let you know later.


----------



## Eleentje (Dec 27, 2012)

Thank you so much, hun!


----------



## lovesongx (Dec 27, 2012)

Apres Chic seems to be coming online on the MAC site. No sign at Debenhams. Anyone been to the counters today or know when they're coming in store? I have to go to Liverpool to use my pro card! Thanks!


----------



## PeachTwist (Dec 27, 2012)

Apres Chic is being put up on the MAC website.  You have to look for it in the product sections.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Dec 27, 2012)

Or you can find it here: http://www.maccosmetics.co.uk/whats_new/10396/New-Collections/Apres-Chic/index.tmpl


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 27, 2012)

I've just been shopping, walked past the counter, but didn't see any new collections. Didn't ask because it was very busy and I was with my mum.

  	My shopping trip was a total waste of time and money, there were no sale items at the Guerlain counter in Bentalls and only a very few things at the John Lewis one. Elena, they didn't have anything you wanted, sorry.  They also didn't have the voyage powder.

  	And to top it all off, a crazy cow scraped the side of my new car.  Great.



lovesongx said:


> Apres Chic seems to be coming online on the MAC site. No sign at Debenhams. Anyone been to the counters today or know when they're coming in store? I have to go to Liverpool to use my pro card! Thanks!


----------



## PeachTwist (Dec 27, 2012)

mushroomteagirl said:


> Or you can find it here: http://www.maccosmetics.co.uk/whats_new/10396/New-Collections/Apres-Chic/index.tmpl


  	Why the hell is it showing up as lipstick now being £16.50?!

  	EDIT:  I just ordered Hot Chocolate and Haute Altitude l/s.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Dec 27, 2012)

PeachTwist said:


> Why the hell is it showing up as lipstick now being £16.50?!
> 
> EDIT:  I just ordered Hot Chocolate and Haute Altitude l/s.


  	Wow that's ridiculous. I am only picking up the brush and MSFs. These will be my first MSFs so here's hoping i actually like them. Bit worried about Stereo Rose that it might be too orangey. Saving my lipstick pennies for Strength. Luckily i believe they will be the regular price as will the blushes based on the US pricing.


----------



## lovesongx (Dec 27, 2012)

PeachTwist said:


> Why the hell is it showing up as lipstick now being £16.50?!
> 
> EDIT:  I just ordered Hot Chocolate and Haute Altitude l/s.


  	They are actually only £14 when you add them to your basket!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 27, 2012)

I don't know what to get. I'll probably order the MES and then see if I'm interested in anything else when I next go shopping sometime next week. I'd like some of the pressed pigments, but I won't buy any unseen. Also I will wait for Debenhams or HoF to have the collections up first.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Dec 27, 2012)

lovesongx said:


> They are actually only £14 when you add them to your basket!


  	I caved in and bought Hot Chocolate and it came up in my basket, checking out and confirmation at £16.50. Wierd. I'm guessing people should go through the general lipstick page to get the, at £14???


----------



## gracie90 (Dec 27, 2012)

The liners are £16.50??? Methinks that whoever's putting them up on the website is a bit drunk!


----------



## PeachTwist (Dec 27, 2012)

lovesongx said:


> They are actually only £14 when you add them to your basket!


  	No - that's just two of them!


----------



## PeachTwist (Dec 27, 2012)

mushroomteagirl said:


> I caved in and bought Hot Chocolate and it came up in my basket, checking out and confirmation at £16.50. Wierd. I'm guessing people should go through the general lipstick page to get the, at £14???


  	Nope - £16.50 is correct!


----------



## PeachTwist (Dec 27, 2012)

I and a friend both ordered.  Haute Altitude came to £14 and Hot Chocolate came to £16.50.

  	Friend called up in worry they'd cancel her order.  Turns out that £14 is the mistake and they're meant to be £16.50 however they will apparently honour any orders that have gone through at £14.  But the price IS meant to be £16.50.

  	If this is a permanent increase - I'll be finding a different brand.  I can't afford £16.50 each lipstick.

  	EDIT:  I just called CS and that was a waste of time.  She tried telling me that because it's LE it's more expensive.  I said to her that it isn't special packaging so why the price hike as that's usually the only time there is a price hike for LE and she just ignored that comment and just said there's no special packaging but because it's LE it's more expensive.  Ridiculous.  Again though she did say they'd honour the £14.


----------



## gracie90 (Dec 27, 2012)

PeachTwist said:


> I and a friend both ordered.  Haute Altitude came to £14 and Hot Chocolate came to £16.50.
> 
> Friend called up in worry they'd cancel her order.  Turns out that £14 is the mistake and they're meant to be £16.50 however they will apparently honour any orders that have gone through at £14.  But the price IS meant to be £16.50.
> 
> ...


----------



## lovesongx (Dec 27, 2012)

I was going to get a lipstick from Apres Chic but if it's more expensive for no reason I won't bother!


----------



## PeachTwist (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm not impressed but HC was the one I wanted originally and the order is already placed so I'll leave it.  If another l/s goes to that price again for no reason though I'll pass.  I'm not at all amused.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 27, 2012)

The lipsticks are now showing as £14 on the Apres Chic collection page as well, so clearly customer service was wrong.


----------



## turtledove (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi all was in Debenhams today, pressed pigments in store, some kind of Studio Fix collection and new skincare, think it was mineralized...but that's it. Did get a lovely Bare Minerals Ready palette for half price as a gift for a friend.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 27, 2012)

Caitlin, someone's selling a Calligraphy palette for £25 plus p&p on eBay if you're interested: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Brand-New-Guerlain-Lui-Eye-and-Lip-Calligraphy-Palette-/300838956682?pt=UK_Health_Beauty_Make_Up_Sets_LE&hash=item460b662e8a


----------



## charlotte366 (Dec 28, 2012)

You guys are not good for me, spent far to much in the Space NK sale and got suprise stuff for Christmas I wasn't expecting, really need to stop buying but now I want to look at MAC!!

  	MUST CONTROL THE URGE!


----------



## MichaelaLou (Dec 28, 2012)

I was devastated I missed the dragon meteorites half price in house of Fraser in Leeds! Ice ordered some off eBay now for 36.00 but the seller hasn't replied to my message and has no feedback. Oops.


----------



## PeachTwist (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks! Appreciate it!

  	I'll be calling CS for a refund of the £2.50.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 28, 2012)

It's weird how much more quickly Guerlain products have sold out this time. Maybe Guerlain is getting more popular. I'm still hoping to find the voyage powder next week in London, last time I was in Beauty Base in Westfield they had loads of the summer collection products on sale there. Fingers crossed.



MichaelaLou said:


> I was devastated I missed the dragon meteorites half price in house of Fraser in Leeds! Ice ordered some off eBay now for 36.00 but the seller hasn't replied to my message and has no feedback. Oops.


  	If you paid by Paypal, don't worry, you'll get a refund if you don't receive the Meteorites.


----------



## Sojourner (Dec 28, 2012)

...


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Dec 28, 2012)

PeachTwist said:


> Thanks! Appreciate it!
> 
> I'll be calling CS for a refund of the £2.50.


  	I contacted MAC via the email function on the website and just recieved this back -

_Please accept my apologies that you were over charged for the Apres Lipstick, I can now see that our website has been updated._
_I have arranged for a complimentary lipstick to be sent out to you to compensate for the price difference._
_You should recieve this in the next 2 - 5 working days separate to your main order._

  	No mention of what colour lipstick or anything which is a bit wierd you'd think they'd ask first!

  	I hope they don't send out another Hot Chocolate


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Dec 28, 2012)

Sojourner said:


> Isn't MAC due for a price increase though? They tend to increase their prices in January of every year...


  	I am sure it was much more recent than last January that they  increased the price of their lippies from £13.50 to £14 along side other things


----------



## gracie90 (Dec 28, 2012)

Quote:


mushroomteagirl said:


> I contacted MAC via the email function on the website and just recieved this back -
> 
> _Please accept my apologies that you were over charged for the Apres Lipstick, I can now see that our website has been updated._
> _I have arranged for a complimentary lipstick to be sent out to you to compensate for the price difference._
> ...


	So are they refunding you the £2.50 as well as sending you a free lipstick? How odd!


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Dec 28, 2012)

gracie90 said:


> So are they refunding you the £2.50 as well as sending you a free lipstick? How odd!


  	No i don't believe they are but i've emailed them back asking more questions. It does seem a very odd way of doing things


----------



## charlotte366 (Dec 28, 2012)

MichaelaLou said:


> I was devastated I missed the dragon meteorites half price in house of Fraser in Leeds! Ice ordered some off eBay now for 36.00 but the seller hasn't replied to my message and has no feedback. Oops.


  	My local independant department store had loads of metorites and Liu palettes on Christmas eve, I haven't been in since but will have another look on Monday when I pop into town in my lunch hour. There was only one voyage powder which I snapped up, but they also had loads of Altoum and no LouLing Lipsticks. I have used my Metorities and Voyage powder and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 both.

  	I also picked up the Liu palette, which I haven't opened yet, not sure I need it or will use it, considering selling it now as it feels a little bit indulgent. If anyone is interest I will sell it for what I paid (£27) plus postage which I would expect to be £3.

  	I went to the sales in Norwich yesterday with my mum and the guerlain counters everywhere had been well and truely raided! I did pick up some nice clothes and shoes for the work wardrobe and avoided buying anymore make up
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Decided to ignore MAC in January, I think I am getting a little Mac'd out, I definately don't haul from MAC like I used too, I seem to be trying other higher end brands instead. Although the concealer palette is really calling my name!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I am feeling guilty about my Xmas eve guerlain haul and spending too much in the Space NK Sale, I don't really need anything else as I don't use what i have, thinking I really might be hitting saturation point. I received an UD BOS and some MAC for xmas as presents and I was touched they new me well enough, but equally I haven't touched it yet, suggesting I am not that excited?

  	Planning on tidying up again this weekend and adding to my specktra sale with bits I never use, hopefully that will make me feel a little bit better.

  	Not sure what to do in 2013,  I am after some advice ladies, do I


 		just say no more for a specific period of time (3mth/6mth/12mths) 	
 		go on a project use it up, if so how many? 	
 		ban specific product type i.e. eyeshadows/blushes or Lipsticks? 	
 		one in one out? 	
 		Set a specific low make up budget (something I don't have at the moment) 
 
  	I ought to do something as I wanted an expensive holiday this year and I should really be saving a mortgage deposit.

  	Is anyone else considering any of these options for 2013? It would be easier if I could find someone to do it with for motivation/keep me on the straight and narrow!

  	Maybe we could have a separate project pan thread which everyone could document what they finished/used up in even if they aren't on a no buy?


----------



## Alisha1 (Dec 28, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> It's weird how much more quickly Guerlain products have sold out this time. Maybe Guerlain is getting more popular. I'm still hoping to find the voyage powder next week in London, last time I was in Beauty Base in Westfield they had loads of the summer collection products on sale there. Fingers crossed.
> 
> 
> If you paid by Paypal, don't worry, you'll get a refund if you don't receive the Meteorites.


  	I went to the sales on boxing day and some of the guerlain products where selling like hot cakes! I never saw any of the Meteorites but luckily I bought them with some debenhams points before the sales.

  	Did you purchase the christmas pressed meteorites? Would you say it's a must have?


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Dec 28, 2012)

mushroomteagirl said:


> No i don't believe they are but i've emailed them back asking more questions. It does seem a very odd way of doing things


  	Well i got a response no refund but I did find out i'm getting Ramblas Red so not even one from Apres Chic. I thought Ramblas Red was unavailable as it was LE but maybe they use stock for the CCO in these situations.


----------



## Sojourner (Dec 28, 2012)

charlotte366 said:


> My local independant department store had loads of metorites and Liu palettes on Christmas eve, I haven't been in since but will have another look on Monday when I pop into town in my lunch hour. There was only one voyage powder which I snapped up, but they also had loads of Altoum and no LouLing Lipsticks. I have used my Metorities and Voyage powder and
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    ...


----------



## Sojourner (Dec 28, 2012)

mushroomteagirl said:


> I am sure it was much more recent than last January that they  increased the price of their lippies from £13.50 to £14 along side other things


 
  ....


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 28, 2012)

LADIES, GO TO ESCENTUAL QUICK!!! They have the Voyage Powder, the Meteorites, Lou Ling l/s, the Calligraphy Palette, etc. ALL HALF PRICE!!! Just ordered the Voyage Powder and the shimmer powder, yay!


----------



## navjotn (Dec 28, 2012)

HI I did a live chat with MAC as I had paid £16.50 for hot chocolate lippie. They offered me a free lipstick, the choice wasn't great and and couple that I asked for were saying in stock on their website but on livechat they said they didn't have any. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	In the end after much back and forth they are sending out lustering which I am pleased about as it was on my hit list. They didn't mention refunding the £2.50 as well but I dont mind in this case.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 28, 2012)

I've been on a lip product no-buy for a couple of months now, although I have bought a very few lipsticks, nothing like I did before I went on a no-buy. My biggest problem at the moment is nail polish, I've bought so many this year, I now have 700 bottles, which is just crazy! I have absolutely no storage space left for make up or nail polish, and have more stuff than I could ever use up. (Yet I have just bought back ups of expensive Guerlain stuff.) *sigh*

  	Quote: 	 		 			Originally Posted by *charlotte366* 



 		 			Not sure what to do in 2013,  I am after some advice ladies, do I


 				just say no more for a specific period of time (3mth/6mth/12mths) 			
 				go on a project use it up, if so how many? 			
 				ban specific product type i.e. eyeshadows/blushes or Lipsticks? 			
 				one in one out? 			
 				Set a specific low make up budget (something I don't have at the moment) 		
 
 		 			I ought to do something as I wanted an expensive holiday this year and I should really be saving a mortgage deposit.

 		 			Is anyone else considering any of these options for 2013? It would be easier if I could find someone to do it with for motivation/keep me on the straight and narrow!

 		 			Maybe we could have a separate project pan thread which everyone could document what they finished/used up in even if they aren't on a no buy?


----------



## gracie90 (Dec 28, 2012)

Did you order the refill version? I really want it but have no-where to actually put it haha


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 28, 2012)

No, this is the holiday Voyage Powder £55 half price!



gracie90 said:


> Did you order the refill version? I really want it but have no-where to actually put it haha


----------



## jennyap (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks! I just ordered the Perles du Dragon, at that price I couldn't resist. My first Guerlain purchase


----------



## MichaelaLou (Dec 28, 2012)

I just ordered the voyage powder it said 1 in stock. Got an order confirmation too but i have a feeling ill get an email saying its out of stock


----------



## charlotte366 (Dec 28, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> LADIES, GO TO ESCENTUAL QUICK!!! They have the Voyage Powder, the Meteorites, Lou Ling l/s, the Calligraphy Palette, etc. ALL HALF PRICE!!! Just ordered the Voyage Powder and the shimmer powder, yay!  You are soo bad! Sojourner is right maybe I need to stop frequenting here, I want Lou Lou ling but I am resisting.


----------



## charlotte366 (Dec 28, 2012)

Sojourner said:


> I've been on a low buy this year (hence why I haven't spent too much time on the forum) and I intend to continue into the next year!  I got to the point of feeling sick whenever I hauled stuff, and that can't be good so I stopped doing crazy hauls. My advice is to pull out all your stash, group things together according to colour/type (so you can see dupes clearly and eliminate things you don't love) make lists to keep track of things and then be really strict about adding more to it. Trust me once you can see how much stuff you have, you won't feel like adding more stuff unless you truly want it (and that is ok, it's mindless consumption and hoarding that is the problem - well for me anyway!).  Reading blogs and being on forums does encourage spending in my opinion, for me it's just not possible to participate and not buy stuff I don't need, the two go hand in hand. Of course, that is no fun! I feel conflicted about that. I try to limit my time online these days and when I'm in a makeup-y mood, I search for dupe swatches and blog posts so that I can talk myself out of buying similar stuff.  My no-buy rules are flexible though, I think if it's too strict I might relapse and binge lol. So I don't recommend any kind of banning and I think project pan is hard to do because it's really hard to use up makeup and it's boring to wear the same shades all the time. I think setting a budget and then doing a one-in-one-out is the best way to go.


  This sounds like good advice, it's what I am doing tomorrow, slightly scared but I think it's got to be done!  Will post pic evidence so I can be encouraged to stop buying!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 28, 2012)

It said 5 when I ordered mine, hopefully they have a good website that keeps track of current stock.



MichaelaLou said:


> I just ordered the voyage powder it said 1 in stock. Got an order confirmation too but i have a feeling ill get an email saying its out of stock


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 28, 2012)

Lol, sorry, I got very excited about it. 

  	Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *charlotte366* 



 	 		You are soo bad! Sojourner is right maybe I need to stop frequenting here, I want Lou Lou ling but I am resisting.


----------



## MichaelaLou (Dec 28, 2012)

What brushes do you guys use to apply meteroites, pressed and balls as an all over cover? I keep reading the 109 is good and I just bought this one. Or 187?


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 29, 2012)

MichaelaLou said:


> What brushes do you guys use to apply meteroites, pressed and balls as an all over cover? I keep reading the 109 is good and I just bought this one. Or 187?


  I use the Guerlain Meteorites brush. No idea about the Mac brushes, I don't own many.


----------



## charlotte366 (Dec 29, 2012)

I picked up the pucci ltd ed metorites brush which I have been using for the pearls. For the pressed version I actually used the Real Techniques contour brush from the core collection.

  	I think the 109 would be ok for the pressed though, something soft and fluffy for the pearls as you wouldn't want it too concentrated on the face if using all over.

  	I can't believe how cheap the voyage mythic refill is compared to the original outlay for the compact!

  	Now off to lay out the stash, tidy, edit and slim it down, its raining here so no excuse but to get on with it now!


----------



## Shepherdess (Dec 29, 2012)

Does anyone know if the concealer and lip palettes are permenant additions? I asked a mac artist through live chat and she said both were limited editions.. although i know that some of the times theyre not 100% sure and still can give out the wrong info!

  	Does anyone have a free mac delivery code, all I wanted is the stereo rose, I'm trying to be very restrained!

  	Also another question, (I'm full of em' in this post!).. will we be getting the strength and taste temptations collection?


----------



## MichaelaLou (Dec 29, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> I use the Guerlain Meteorites brush. No idea about the Mac brushes, I don't own many.


  Is that the pink one? I did have one but it's vanished.    And shepherdess, we're getting strength in February, I don't think we're getting taste temptations (might be wrong???)  And I don't think the palettes are perm, although I hope they are! I want the reds and pinks but will have no money at all until I start my new job now      On another note, I have literally spent all afternoon organising my makeup, it's been a drag. I bought a storage drawer from asda for five pounds, and it's fit a fair bit in, (50 lipsticks and about 20 lipglasses in one draw) and will do until I can order the muji acrylic stuff


----------



## charlotte366 (Dec 29, 2012)

MichaelaLou said:


>


  	That storage looks really nice, wish mine looked like that! Its good inspiration though, its looks like you know where everything is and can actually use it!

  	I too have been sorting out this afternoon, I have been through one set of draws sorting stuff. The sale list is long and taking forever to put together and add pictures. I suspect I am half way there, I want it all fitting in my Helmer unit by tomorrow, what does fit is going!

  	I decided it has 6 draws, in my being realistic mind that means:


 		1 for foundation/concealer & powder 	
 		2 for blush (my favourite thing! 	
 		2 for eyeshadows 	
 		1 for lip products 
 
  	Going to have to be super tough on myself, found a few things BNIB which adds to my impression that I have more than I actually need, wouldn't be so bad if I had at least used it once and then decided I didn't like.

  	Will share pictures tomorrow when its done!

  	One theme is appearing throughout, Taupe! I new I loved taupe as I can wear it to work because I can't get away with brights, but I didn't realise how much I had!


----------



## MichaelaLou (Dec 29, 2012)

charlotte366 said:


> That storage looks really nice, wish mine looked like that! Its good inspiration though, its looks like you know where everything is and can actually use it!  I too have been sorting out this afternoon, I have been through one set of draws sorting stuff. The sale list is long and taking forever to put together and add pictures. I suspect I am half way there, I want it all fitting in my Helmer unit by tomorrow, what does fit is going!  I decided it has 6 draws, in my being realistic mind that means:
> 
> 1 for foundation/concealer & powder
> 2 for blush (my favourite thing!
> ...


  Definatlye share photos! I think 6 draws is a good amount. I really like the cube ones that Kim kardashian uses, but they're like 120.00++++  Are you doing another sale?


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 29, 2012)

You are very good! 

  	I was looking through your sales thread, have you still got the Perfect Topping MSF? If you have, can I reserve it please? I'm saying reserve because I'll need to see a picture of it first, I'm looking for one with a good amount of purple in it. Thanks.



charlotte366 said:


> That storage looks really nice, wish mine looked like that! Its good inspiration though, its looks like you know where everything is and can actually use it!
> 
> I too have been sorting out this afternoon, I have been through one set of draws sorting stuff. The sale list is long and taking forever to put together and add pictures. I suspect I am half way there, I want it all fitting in my Helmer unit by tomorrow, what does fit is going!
> 
> ...


----------



## gracie90 (Dec 29, 2012)

Quote:


charlotte366 said:


> One theme is appearing throughout, Taupe! I new I loved taupe as I can wear it to work because I can't get away with brights, but I didn't realise how much I had!


  	Taupe is the best 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	PM-ed you about Briar Rose and Amazon Princess


----------



## charlotte366 (Dec 29, 2012)

Yep having a sale, still going through and updating, will reply to all messages tomorrow once I'm fully updated, its too hard tryong to sort add to the list take photos and respond all at the same time so if there is anything you want send me pm's. taking them in time order for fairness.  Anitacska I will reserve you perfect topping pending photos as long as no one has included it in a pm before the time of your comment on here.  I am trying to be fair to everyone.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 29, 2012)

Of course, it's only fair. 



charlotte366 said:


> I am trying to be fair to everyone.


----------



## Edelmc (Dec 29, 2012)

Does anyone know when the brow collection is launching in the UK - T's swatches look fab


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 30, 2012)

Is Apres Chic actually out at the counters yet? Anyone seen it? I want to go into London next week when husband is away with the children for 3 days and not sure if I should wait until Thursday or whether it's gonna be out earlier.


----------



## amy_forster (Dec 30, 2012)

I went to the MAC store in Nottingham yesterday & they had apres chic out. Not sure when it had been released but some items had already sold out  I was suprised it had been released so early online so I decided to ring the store to check if they'd released & they had so off I went to grab the bits I wanted. They also had...



 		the new mascara (in extreme dimension?) - wasn't wowed by this but then I'm a major fan of their false lashes mascara so it'd take something special to sway me away! I had a look at it seen as I'm always on the lookout for something that could potentially better the false lashes but I wasn't a lover of the 'brush' (if you can call it that!) & I get the feeling it will get quite clumpy which is not a look I'm aiming for if I'm going to spend £18 on a mascara! 
 

 		the pressed pigments - not a fan of these at all & get the feeling having swatched some they'll just fallout all over my face. They just like they'll need a lot of work/help to get them to stay put & they're very glittery. 	
 		the conceal & correct palettes - they didn't have the lightest or the darkest shades & apparently none of the stores do yet which is a bummer as I'll need the lightest palette  I'll definitely keep my eye out for them though as they look quite promising, it'll definitely be useful to have a variety of shades to mix that inlcudes a couple of the corrective shades  
 		the studio fix collection - this seems to be a re-promotion of the studio fix foundations & powders, I didn't really pay much attention to it although looking online it seems they may have changed the formulas slightly as the liquid has apparently been enhanced with an antioxidant complex. 	
 		the p&p beauty balms (compact & tube) - I chatted to one if the MAs about these products, they come in 3 shades, are mainly to even out skintone a little & reduce the appearance of any imperfections & apparently the compact is less greasy. I decided to give it a go so we'll see how it works as a base for my MSF natural because I really didn't get on with the p&p skin smoother as I found it quite greasy. 
 
  	No sign of the lip palettes. I wonder if they're going to be an online exclusive or maybe MAC are holding back to release them next month with soooooo many products seemingly being released this month. As for apres chic, here's my first impressions on the products...



 		mineralize eyeshadows - colour payoff wasn't brilliant on these dry, although I think some of the shades have definite potential, especially used damp/wet. Chatting to the MA, she said the darker shades were better in her opinion & I'd be inclined to agree. I picked up fireside which is my definite favourite from the collection, quite an interesting shade with a definite duochrome in it. 	
 		pro-longwear eyeliners - wasn't massively inspired by these. Didn't seem to be anything special so didn't pick any up. 	
 		lipsticks - picked up 3 of these; hot chocolate, haute altitude & apres chic & I love all three! Wasn't massively inspired by cozy up or warm companion, but this is probably because they seemed like they'd be the wrong tone for me completely. If they suit your skin tone, I definitely think that warm companion could be quite a beautiful shade. 	
 		mineralize tinted lip balms - the MA raved about these & said they were definitely worth picking up one of two, she said they're not heavy of sticky at all & I picked one up (pure & tender) to have a play with as they definitely seem as good as she said from having a swatch & I play. 	
 		mineralize blushes - I picked up both alpine bronze & amber glow. They're very similar in colour but alpine bronze is slightly darker & browner. I think amber glow is going to be a love product for me as I'm a big fan of subtle, nudey blushes at the moment & this seems like it'll give an amazing glow without being a glitter bomb! 	
 		MSFs - I didn't look at either of these as I already have them both  
 		Nail laquers - again, I didn't pay much attention to these as I'm not a major fan of MAC polishes (I much prefer OPI) so unless there is a standout shade then I'm not really interested  
 
  	I think that's everything, any questions just ask  I'm ridiculously excited about the strength collection coming out next month but I'm going to spend some time enjoying my haul from apres chic to try & distract myself! I'm also going to have a major sort through my stash (inspired by all you brave, amazing specktrettes!) as I have far too much & a lot of products that don't get the love they deserve so I'll be adding a sale/swap thread as soon as I get chance to work through my stash!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 30, 2012)

Thank Amy! I will go on Wednesday and check out the collection. In the meantime I will order the MES and the light peachy blush when they appear on Debenhams or HoF, and see if I fancy anything else when I see them in person. I really shouldn't get any of the lip products and I have both MSFs (multiple back ups of SR), so don't need those or the pencils. I also want to see the pressed pigments before ordering, but since they're permanent, I'm not that fussed right now.


----------



## rockin (Dec 30, 2012)

Is Apres Chic definitely going to be at HoF and Debenhams?  If so, I'll hold off buying until then.  I only want a couple of the lipsticks and maybe one of the MES


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 30, 2012)

rockin said:


> Is Apres Chic definitely going to be at HoF and Debenhams?  If so, I'll hold off buying until then.  I only want a couple of the lipsticks and maybe one of the MES


  I don't see why it wouldn't be. It's not a Mac online exclusive. I'll definitely wait.


----------



## toobusytostitch (Dec 30, 2012)

Oh bother - I've missed everything, everywhere!!  First of all over Christmas I had a really bad cold/flu, then I've been away the last three days at a chess tournament with my two youngest   So close to London yet so far (Harrow), as it's a sort-of lock-in from 9:30am to about 18:30!  (OK, I exaggerate, but certainly no time to get to any shops!)

  	I see that a lot of the Apres Chic is sold out now on MAC website, so I guess I'll also be waiting for Debenhams - at least I'll get the points


----------



## rockin (Dec 30, 2012)

toobusytostitch said:


> Oh bother - I've missed everything, everywhere!!  First of all over Christmas I had a really bad cold/flu, then I've been away the last three days at a chess tournament with my two youngest   So close to London yet so far (Harrow), as it's a sort-of lock-in from 9:30am to about 18:30!  (OK, I exaggerate, but certainly no time to get to any shops!)
> I see that a lot of the Apres Chic is sold out now on MAC website, so I guess I'll also be waiting for Debenhams - at least I'll get the points


  	I missed everything, too. This morning I saw a couple of things I wanted  in Debenhams' sale online, logged into TopCashBack, clicked through to Debenhams and both items had sold out in those few minutes


----------



## toobusytostitch (Dec 30, 2012)

That's really bad luck   Oh well, I'm seeing it as saving some money now to splurge when the Guerlain is released - please don't tell me it's already out and sold out??



rockin said:


> I missed everything, too. This morning I saw a couple of things I wanted  in Debenhams' sale online, logged into TopCashBack, clicked through to Debenhams and both items had sold out in those few minutes


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 30, 2012)

No it's not, lol.



toobusytostitch said:


> That's really bad luck   Oh well, I'm seeing it as saving some money now to splurge when the Guerlain is released - please don't tell me it's already out and sold out??


----------



## jennyap (Dec 30, 2012)

toobusytostitch said:


> I see that a lot of the Apres Chic is sold out now on MAC website, so I guess I'll also be waiting for Debenhams - at least I'll get the points


  	The only thing that shows as sold out for me is Stereo Rose. I'm waiting for Debenhams/HoF though, I want to swatch things before I buy - and get the points


----------



## charlotte366 (Dec 31, 2012)

Stash slim down complete
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, I have created a maybe box for items that I love but don't use, if I don't miss them for 4 weeks then these can go in the sale/on ebay too.

  	Pictures of my Helmer are coming tomorrow for those interested.

  	I have taken out a lot of drugstore stuff that I bought 12months ago and never really used, If it doesn't go in the sale (I doubt it will, to be honest) then its heading for the bin. I looked into Give and Make Up but it will cost me a fortune to ship it to them and there is no drop off/collection points near me :-(. I had a really hard time trying to slim down my blush collection and didn't really succeed if I am honest!

  	Now eagerly awaiting my Spacenk order, it said dispatched so should hopefully have it before the end of the week.

  	I am then going on a no buy for January, and I am about to start a use it up thread, I know some of you do this on blogs etc, but I thought it might help me to use up the half finished bits and pieces in my collection, I am going to included Make Up, Skincare and Bodycare items, feel free to join in or if you already do it in a blog post why not post a link to your blog post?

  	I have selected 5 items of make up that I really want to use up as they are not that far off, so I want to try and incorporate these into my looks 3 days out of 7, this should allow me a good opportunity to finish them up but also be adventurous and use the rest of my stash!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 31, 2012)

My Space NK order has just arrived with DPD, so hopefully yours will too. What did you order?

  	I got the Chantecaille eyeshadows duo and the Delices de Roses lip gloss trio (palette).



charlotte366 said:


> Stash slim down complete
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## amy_forster (Dec 31, 2012)

charlotte366 said:


> Stash slim down complete:yahoo: , I have created a maybe box for items that I love but don't use, if I don't miss them for 4 weeks then these can go in the sale/on ebay too.  Pictures of my Helmer are coming tomorrow for those interested.  I have taken out a lot of drugstore stuff that I bought 12months ago and never really used, If it doesn't go in the sale (I doubt it will, to be honest) then its heading for the bin. I looked into Give and Make Up but it will cost me a fortune to ship it to them and there is no drop off/collection points near me :-(. I had a really hard time trying to slim down my blush collection and didn't really succeed if I am honest!  Now eagerly awaiting my Spacenk order, it said dispatched so should hopefully have it before the end of the week.  I am then going on a no buy for January, and I am about to start a use it up thread, I know some of you do this on blogs etc, but I thought it might help me to use up the half finished bits and pieces in my collection, I am going to included Make Up, Skincare and Bodycare items, feel free to join in or if you already do it in a blog post why not post a link to your blog post?  I have selected 5 items of make up that I really want to use up as they are not that far off, so I want to try and incorporate these into my looks 3 days out of 7, this should allow me a good opportunity to finish them up but also be adventurous and use the rest of my stash!


  I looked into give & make up as I also have a lot of makeup & toiletries that throwing away felt like a crime! I contacted beauty bay & was emailed a postage label meaning it doesn't cost anything to post  You can use the label repeatedly & just need to keep the parcels under 2kg each  If you like I can forward you the email, just PM me your email.


----------



## charlotte366 (Dec 31, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> My Space NK order has just arrived with DPD, so hopefully yours will too. What did you order?
> 
> I got the Chantecaille eyeshadows duo and the Delices de Roses lip gloss trio (palette).


  	You shouldn't have asked that question, I was VERY naughty! I really need a telling off!

  	I just check my order on spacenk and it is showing as shipped, but the tracking still states it is waiting receipt of packaging for shipping. Fingers crossed everything is ok, I doubt it will be waiting for me at home when I get back from work, but I can hope!

  	I ordered far to much LOL:


 		Lipstick Queen 10 percent pigment lipstick 	
 		Kevyn Aucoin Rouge Hommage Lipstick 	
 		Kevyn Aucoin Lipstick Palette 	
 		White Custom Shu empty palette 	
 		Shu Uemura Glow on Blush Refill 	
 		Shu Uemura Bronzing Powder 	
 		Shu Uemura Painting Liners in Black & Night Blue 	
 		Shu Umeura Drawing Liners in Metallic Purple & Metallic Khaki 	
 		Shu Uemura Unlimited Supreme Shine Lipsticks in PK337, Rd165 & PK345 	
 		Chantecaille Classic Quad Palette 	
 		Chantecaille Les Dauphin Quad Palette 	
 		Laura Mercier Bonne Mine Palette 	
 		Laura Mercier Signature Colour Eyes & Lips Collection 
 
  	I have always wanted a Chantecaille Quad but I have never wanted to pay £75 so passed, I look on ebay but never end up hitting the bid button! I ended up with 2 but to start with my basket had 4, the tigars and the sylvia one were in there for a while till I halved the contents to the stuff I thought I would get most wear/use out of!

  	I prefer my lipsticks to be a cross between balm/gloss and lipstick, I find I wear this type more than super pigmented ones so the lipsticks will all see good use.

  	I really got into Shu Uemura when I visited Singapore, I love the blushes and the liners, I find they wear really well so I added a new blush and my painting liner in black is nearly out so a half price replacement or two was a bargin!

  	The biggest bargin in my basket was the Laura Mercier Signature Colour Eye and Lip Collection, it includes:


 		deluxe travel size foundation primer 	
 		FS Cavier eyeshadow stick in twlight 	
 		an exclusive designed custom 3 well palette with full size Second Skin Cheek Color in Vintage Pink, Eye Colour Duet in Morning Dew/ Primrose and Eye Colour Duet in Topaz/ Kir Royal 	
 		travel size All Over Eye Colour Brush, 	
 		mini Full Blown Volume Lash Building Mascara in Black 	
 		full size Lip Glace in Sweetheart. 
  	The best bit and the bit I still can't believe is that this only cost £12.50
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I couldn't leave that behind now could I? The set retails for £50 on the john lewis website, so was a bargin at £12.50 (75% off) but I just had a look through and worked out roughly what the items would have cost individually, here it goes:
  	Lip Gloss £18.50
  	Blusher £20.50
  	Palette £10.50
  	Cavier Stick £18.50
  	Eyeshadow £37.00 (Duo split pans not available but a normal pan is £18.50 and there are 2 normal pans in the palette with the blush)

  	So excluding the mini mascara, brush and foundation primer sample size it would have cost £105.00, think this is my steal of the sales!


----------



## charlotte366 (Dec 31, 2012)

amy_forster said:


> I looked into give & make up as I also have a lot of makeup & toiletries that throwing away felt like a crime! I contacted beauty bay & was emailed a postage label meaning it doesn't cost anything to post
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Have Pm'd you, thank you!


----------



## amy_forster (Dec 31, 2012)

charlotte366 said:


> Have Pm'd you, thank you!


  	On its way to you  Fingers crossed it all comes through ok!


----------



## charlotte366 (Dec 31, 2012)

it arrived, thank you very much, I can sort that out next weekend!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 31, 2012)

That's a great deal on the Laura Mercier set! You're right, it would've been rude to not buy it.  I was amazed by how many Chantecaille quads were still available half price. I always buy mine on eBay for around half price and didn't need back ups, but I was glad to buy the duo as I'd always wanted it, but there was definitely no way I would pay £70 for that!!! There's a lovely shark quad coming out in the spring, can't wait for that.



charlotte366 said:


> You shouldn't have asked that question, I was VERY naughty! I really need a telling off!
> 
> I just check my order on spacenk and it is showing as shipped, but the tracking still states it is waiting receipt of packaging for shipping. Fingers crossed everything is ok, I doubt it will be waiting for me at home when I get back from work, but I can hope!
> 
> ...


----------



## charlotte366 (Dec 31, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> That's a great deal on the Laura Mercier set! You're right, it would've been rude to not buy it.  I was amazed by how many Chantecaille quads were still available half price. I always buy mine on eBay for around half price and didn't need back ups, but I was glad to buy the duo as I'd always wanted it, but there was definitely no way I would pay £70 for that!!! There's a lovely shark quad coming out in the spring, can't wait for that.


  	I was amazed by the spacenk sale this year, logged on after lunch on Christmas Day needing a break from the family and there was lots there, normally I completely miss it! I had far to much choice, my basket was twice the size but I halved it by checkout time. I was surprised by the volume of Chantecaille, those palettes are normally sort after and it you could have your pick, just excited for it to arrive now, its a week tomorrow since ordering, but I want to play! Just have to be patient, soo hoping its at home when I get back tonight!

  	I need to have more guts when it comes to ebay, I just chicken out when anything goes over £20!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 31, 2012)

I buy loads on eBay and hardly have any problems. If you pay by Paypal (which you MUST) if there are any problems, you're covered. Paypal is almost always in the buyers' favour. I love finding bargains and almost always buy things like Chantecaille there because they often sell for a lot less than RRP. If I buy from abroad, I always ask the sellers to mark the customs form with a low value (it's £15 at the moment) and usually get away with it. I think I've only had to pay customs duty about 3-4 times.

  	Okay, I shouldn't really be encouraging you right now, should I? Sorry. 



charlotte366 said:


> I was amazed by the spacenk sale this year, logged on after lunch on Christmas Day needing a break from the family and there was lots there, normally I completely miss it! I had far to much choice, my basket was twice the size but I halved it by checkout time. I was surprised by the volume of Chantecaille, those palettes are normally sort after and it you could have your pick, just excited for it to arrive now, its a week tomorrow since ordering, but I want to play! Just have to be patient, soo hoping its at home when I get back tonight!
> 
> I need to have more guts when it comes to ebay, I just chicken out when anything goes over £20!


----------



## charlotte366 (Dec 31, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> I buy loads on eBay and hardly have any problems. If you pay by Paypal (which you MUST) if there are any problems, you're covered. Paypal is almost always in the buyers' favour. I love finding bargains and almost always buy things like Chantecaille there because they often sell for a lot less than RRP. If I buy from abroad, I always ask the sellers to mark the customs form with a low value (it's £15 at the moment) and usually get away with it. I think I've only had to pay customs duty about 3-4 times.
> 
> Okay, I shouldn't really be encouraging you right now, should I? Sorry.


  	No you shouldn't be encouraging me, I don't need much help in that direction! You have enabled me on the Chantecaille front and the Guerlain Voyage powder front this year!

  	I must confess that I have created a 2013 beauty wishlist, as this seemed to slow my spending down in the last quarter of 2012. I have moved away from MAC slightly, don't get me wrong I love a bit of mac, I just stopped going crazy for every release and now try to just pick up what I love and know I will use!

  	I have recently tried LeMdeB, Burberry, Hourglass and Rouge Bunny Rouge. I love everything I have from these ranges and I suspect that a few of more things from these brands may appear in the next year.

  	I really want to try a Chantecaille Lip Chic and get Burberry Lip Cover in Brick Red ( I had a sample that I loved) but I promised myself that I can have these when I finish two other lip products, they are both permanent so are not going anywhere. and I have 2 products which I know if I wore them for a month would be finished, which takes me to my end of Jan no buy!

  	I think every time I want something I will wishlist it unless its ltd edition when you don't have that option and try not to rush/panic purchase, perhaps be a little more considered.


----------



## gracie90 (Dec 31, 2012)

I went to the MAC counter in Debenhams this afternoon and they had all the new collections out (Apres Chic, Studio Fix, pressed pigments).
  	I think the only thing that was sold out was Stereo Rose?
  	So if anyone was planning on getting their stuff instore rather than online, it's all out now!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks. I know I want to order all the MES and the peachy blush, the rest I want to see, but if they're sold out before I get to buy/order, I'll live. I will order the MES and the blush unseen anyway. And since the pressed pigments are perm, I can take my time. 



gracie90 said:


> I went to the MAC counter in Debenhams this afternoon and they had all the new collections out (Apres Chic, Studio Fix, pressed pigments).
> I think the only thing that was sold out was Stereo Rose?
> So if anyone was planning on getting their stuff instore rather than online, it's all out now!


----------



## gracie90 (Dec 31, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Thanks. I know I want to order all the MES and the peachy blush, the rest I want to see, but if they're sold out before I get to buy/order, I'll live. I will order the MES and the blush unseen anyway. And since the pressed pigments are perm, I can take my time.


	I wanted to swatch that blush, but one of the MAs was using it in a makeover. I know that the darker one wasn't nearly as orangey as I thought it'd be - the shimmers were very pretty!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 31, 2012)

I hate it when they do that.  Did you get anything? Or have you ordered from Mac already? I'm still waiting patiently...



gracie90 said:


> I wanted to swatch that blush, but one of the MAs was using it in a makeover. I know that the darker one wasn't nearly as orangey as I thought it'd be - the shimmers were very pretty!


----------



## MichaelaLou (Dec 31, 2012)

Has anybody recieved goodies from escentual yet? Idk why but I thought it would be here by now.


----------



## gracie90 (Dec 31, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> I hate it when they do that.  Did you get anything? Or have you ordered from Mac already? I'm still waiting patiently...


	You will LOVE the MES! I got 3 (Ice, Silver Birch, Fireside) and I'm going to grab Frost at Midnight as well. I ended up swatching them wet instore and they were all so smooth and shimmery 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  	I really liked the coppery one, but I just wouldn't wear it so I passed! 
  	I also picked up Haute Altitude and Apres Chic lippies. I'm wearing HA now and it's such a pretty pink! I tried Apres Chic on at the counter and it's a juicy strawberry red, very lovely!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 31, 2012)

No, I haven't either. Postman didn't even come today. I think I ordered on Friday night, so maybe they only posted it today, hopefully it'll be here on Wednesday.



gracie90 said:


> You will LOVE the MES! I got 3 (Ice, Silver Birch, Fireside) and I'm going to grab Frost at Midnight as well. I ended up swatching them wet instore and they were all so smooth and shimmery
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Edelmc (Dec 31, 2012)

I just checked the mac UK website and outrageously fun lipstick is still available. Would anybody be able to do a CP to ireland for me? Thanks


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 31, 2012)

Just got my dispatch e-mail. 



MichaelaLou said:


> Has anybody recieved goodies from escentual yet? Idk why but I thought it would be here by now.


----------



## MichaelaLou (Dec 31, 2012)

Anitacska said:


> Just got my dispatch e-mail.


 Oh good, hopefully wednesday then!


----------



## charlotte366 (Jan 1, 2013)

Hmm no space nk order arrived yesterday, getting a little nervous now as when I check the order online it's showing as shipped but the tracking number doesn't exist per interlink.  I have this awful feeling I won't be getting any of my goodies.  Have emailed spacenk will have to see what they say :-(


----------



## Edelmc (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi. Is anyone putting in an order on the mac website. I was hoping to get a cp for outrageously fun lipstick if possible.....


----------



## rockin (Jan 1, 2013)

I've just been reading that Kid and Brown Down eyeshadows and Chocolate Brown pigment are being discontinued.  Get 'em while you can, ladies


----------



## Edelmc (Jan 1, 2013)

rockin said:


> I've just been reading that Kid and Brown Down eyeshadows and Chocolate Brown pigment are being discontinued.  Get 'em while you can, ladies


 I saw that. I can't believe kid is being discontinued ....I thought it was a best seller...it's my go to natural crease colour


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 1, 2013)

Erm... never even heard of these, lol.



rockin said:


> I've just been reading that Kid and Brown Down eyeshadows and Chocolate Brown pigment are being discontinued.  Get 'em while you can, ladies


----------



## MichaelaLou (Jan 1, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Erm... never even heard of these, lol.


  Chcolate brown is the best. Its the permanent answer to coco beach


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 1, 2013)

Eh, if I've managed to live without it for this long, I'm sure I'll be okay in the future too. 



MichaelaLou said:


> Chcolate brown is the best. Its the permanent answer to coco beach


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 2, 2013)

The new Mac collections are now up on the Debenhams website!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 2, 2013)

My Escentual order has just arrived! Yippee! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm gonna go and check out the rest of Apres Chic and the pressed pigments later. I've ordered all the MES, Amber Glow blush, Stereo Rose, Amethyst, Smoky and Jet Couture pressed pigments and the new Urban Decay Naked nail polish set (online exclusive).


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jan 2, 2013)

rockin said:


> I've just been reading that Kid and Brown Down eyeshadows and Chocolate Brown pigment are being discontinued.  Get 'em while you can, ladies


	I checked on these last night, and love them!!  I've ordered them all !


----------



## charlotte366 (Jan 2, 2013)

I think my spacenk order might have arrived! Customer services rang me first thing this morning and said they had located my package and had arranged for same day delivery and collection, can't wait to get home from work tonight and play!

  	I can't believe MAC are discontinuing Kid, its one of my favourite blending colours as it isn't too warm! Like Wedge or Soft Brown.


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jan 2, 2013)

My MAC order arrived - very quick   I ordered the Mineralize lip balms, the two skinfinishes, all of the Mineralize eye-shadows (because I always do), and two of the pro longwear eyeliners.  Luckily I ordered these before I read the reviews, as I possibly wouldn't have bothered with the liners if I'd read them!  I used the Silver Birch eyeshadow (damp over my UD primer) and the Rich Expression liner this afternoon, and used the Stereo Rose as a blush.  Very happy - true the liner isn't the most pigmented in the world, but OK for a trip to the cinema with the kids (The Hobbit).  Including a quick lunch before the event the whole lot still hasn't budged at all - and I LOVE the Silver Birch eyeshadow, considering a back up.  The Stereo Rose is also lovely, but it's so big I don't think I'd ever finish it up.  I was getting a bit jaded with MAC, but this has restored some faith, even though the prices are getting to look pricey compared to other brands.  The lip balms look good too - though I only tried one of them quickly, and took it straight off to put something else on to go out.


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jan 2, 2013)

jennyap said:


> The only thing that shows as sold out for me is Stereo Rose. I'm waiting for Debenhams/HoF though, I want to swatch things before I buy - and get the points


	Yes, it was strange - I got things listed as sold out when I first checked the collection, then a few hours later it was all in stock - so I didn't miss out after all


----------



## rockin (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks for the heads-up.  I've been on Debenhams' site and ordered Ice, Frost At Midnight, Amber Glow, Apres Chic, Amethyst and the 287.  Then I went on the HoF site and ordered Chocolate Brown pigment, Kid (bu), Samoa Silk (bu - also being discontinued, it seems) and Swiss Chocolate (not being discontinued, but I've wanted it for a while).  The pigments and eyeshadows (I got refills, not in pots) are cheaper in HoF than in Debenhams.

  	So much for cutting my makeup spending this year!  Just as well I already had Stereo Rose and Porcelain Pink.  If I hadn't bought the Urban Decay eyeliner set before Christmas, I might have been tempted by the eyeliners as well

  	Pity our nearest Debenhams don't do MAC, because I'm going to that town on Friday with my parents and I have £50 on my Debenhams Beauty Card.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Jan 2, 2013)

rockin said:


> Thanks for the heads-up.  I've been on Debenhams' site and ordered Ice, Frost At Midnight, Amber Glow, Apres Chic, Amethyst and* the 287.*


  	The 287 is an odd one, my MAC order arrived this morning and this was included. I thought it would be more like a duo fibre 239 or 242 but it's massive in comparison, twice the size if not more. I might use it to do MSF on the tops of cheekbones for highlight. I've not seen any reviews or comparison pictures so it was a totally blind purchase.


----------



## rockin (Jan 2, 2013)

mushroomteagirl said:


> The 287 is an odd one, my MAC order arrived this morning and this was included. I thought it would be more like a duo fibre 239 or 242 but it's massive in comparison, twice the size if not more. I might use it to do MSF on the tops of cheekbones for highlight. I've not seen any reviews or comparison pictures so it was a totally blind purchase.


  	I must admit, I bought it blind too - I'll work out what to use it for later lol


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 3, 2013)

Has anyone got their dispatch e-mail from Debenhams yet? I just got mine and they're unable to fulfill one mes (I think it's Frost at midnight), the peach blush and Stereo Rose. I ordered at 9.30 am yesterday! Wtf?!?


----------



## manderz86 (Jan 3, 2013)

my stereo rose order came back as unable to fulfil too  everything was in stock when I ordered yesterday


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jan 3, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Has anyone got their dispatch e-mail from Debenhams yet? I just got mine and they're unable to fulfill one mes (I think it's Frost at midnight), the peach blush and Stereo Rose. I ordered at 9.30 am yesterday! Wtf?!?


	Oh that's so bad.  That's exactly what happened to me with the ArtDeco - though, as you know, they did get more of them in eventually   They're not going to do so well if they keep on upsetting their customers like this


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 3, 2013)

toobusytostitch said:


> Oh that's so bad.  That's exactly what happened to me with the ArtDeco - though, as you know, they did get more of them in eventually   They're not going to do so well if they keep on upsetting their customers like this


  Yeah, not too pleased about it. Luckily I was shopping when I got the e-mail and picked up the mes and the blush in Selfridges. Won't get the points, but I used my HoF credit card to pay, so I should get some points for that. I also got Haute Altitude with my B2Mac empties, although the SA said I couldn't as it's LE, but agreed eventually. They didn't have Alpine Bronze there, so I went to the pro store and swatched it there, but decided not to get it. I also didn't get Stereo Rose in the end, I really don't need another one, just got carried away when ordering. Just a heads up though, the pro store had loads of SR if anyone wants one, just call them up.   I saw the pressed pigments, but didn't buy any more, I did like the look of the light blue and yellow ones, will order them from HoF later. (Can't be bothered with Debenhams again.)


----------



## jennyap (Jan 3, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Has anyone got their dispatch e-mail from Debenhams yet? I just got mine and they're unable to fulfill one mes (I think it's Frost at midnight), the peach blush and Stereo Rose. I ordered at 9.30 am yesterday! Wtf?!?


  	I only ordered late last night, I've had my order confirmation but not the despatch email. Hope I get everything, if not I'll be going back to my HOF counter but I had a Debenhams gift card to use...


----------



## rockin (Jan 3, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Has anyone got their dispatch e-mail from Debenhams yet? I just got mine and they're unable to fulfill one mes (I think it's Frost at midnight), the peach blush and Stereo Rose. I ordered at 9.30 am yesterday! Wtf?!?


  	I've got my dispatch email (I ordered at 12:21 yesterday) and it says everything has been dispatched. My order includes Frost At Midnight and Amber Glow


----------



## MichaelaLou (Jan 3, 2013)

My guerlain came  I'm not sure if I'm using the dragon meteroites wrong, or if I just don't like them. Pretty noticeable glittery bits. But the wulong powder omg, I didn't expect to love it but it really is like your little own personal photoshop glow


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 3, 2013)

How weird. Maybe they don't like me, lol. 



rockin said:


> I've got my dispatch email (I ordered at 12:21 yesterday) and it says everything has been dispatched. My order includes Frost At Midnight and Amber Glow


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (Jan 3, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Has anyone got their dispatch e-mail from Debenhams yet? I just got mine and they're unable to fulfill one mes (I think it's Frost at midnight), the peach blush and Stereo Rose. I ordered at 9.30 am yesterday! Wtf?!?


	That really sucks!! I ordered yesterday morning as well and got my dispatched email today. I only ordered Stereo Rose.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 3, 2013)

Very strange, especially as the mes and the blush are still in stock. I don't really mind, I've got them now anyway and I really didn't need Stereo Rose, so if anything they did me a favour by not sending it. Maybe they are my conscience. 



MakeMeUp79 said:


> That really sucks!! I ordered yesterday morning as well and got my dispatched email today. I only ordered Stereo Rose.


----------



## jennyap (Jan 3, 2013)

Got me despatch email now too.


----------



## ahoythere (Jan 3, 2013)

I have a BNIB Stereo Rose if anyone is interested! Just PM me


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 4, 2013)

I ended up sending a complaint e-mail to Debenhams, really not happy with how they decided to deal with customers, they clearly didn't bother to pick the orders in the order they were placed and I still don't understand why the MES and the blush were cancelled as they're still showing in stock. It really makes me wary of ordering Mac from them again, will probably just go to the HoF counter in Guildford and pick things up there. Plus the stupid beauty club card sucks with them only allowing you to have £15 to spend every month. This is apparently because their employees are cretins and they're afraid they would manually add too many points to customers' cards, so they limit the spend to £15 a month in case it happens. Maybe they could try training their SAs instead of penalising customers.


----------



## Edelmc (Jan 4, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I ended up sending a complaint e-mail to Debenhams, really not happy with how they decided to deal with customers, they clearly didn't bother to pick the orders in the order they were placed and I still don't understand why the MES and the blush were cancelled as they're still showing in stock. It really makes me wary of ordering Mac from them again, will probably just go to the HoF counter in Guildford and pick things up there. Plus the stupid beauty club card sucks with them only allowing you to have £15 to spend every month. This is apparently because their employees are cretins and they're afraid they would manually add too many points to customers' cards, so they limit the spend to £15 a month in case it happens. Maybe they could try training their SAs instead of penalising customers. :whip: :fuse:


 Their card really annoys me too because u have to use up the points within a certain time limit or they delete them from your account....now if only boots sold mac I would be in heaven- their points card is fab!


----------



## rockin (Jan 4, 2013)

Edelmc said:


> Their card really annoys me too because u have to use up the points within a certain time limit or they delete them from your account....now if only boots sold mac I would be in heaven- their points card is fab!


 
  	Absolutely - if Boots sold MAC I would be one very happy girl


  	I went to Chatham with my parents today, and was allowed to go into Debenhams to spend the £50 I had on my beauty card.  I had intended to buy a perfume set that was in the sale.  Of course, just my luck that branch don't stock Van Cleef & Arples, so I can't buy it with points!!  The nearest branch that stocks it is a very long journey away.  They didn't have a Guerlain counter either, or Chanel or ArtDeco, as one of those would have been my next choice.  I consoled myself with the YSL Polar Light highlighter, even though it wasn't in the sale.  They had a very small YSL counter there.  On the plus side, they are currently giving 750 bonus points with spends of over £35 on YSL.  Mum was trying to persuade me to spend it on clothes or household goods instead!

  	Boots might not give points on items bought using points, but they do at least allow you to use your points online, so if your branch doesn't stock something you are still able to buy it with points.  If only Debenhams did the same


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 4, 2013)

I agree. I have signed up to Treat Street and keep earning Boots points on my eBay purchases, I have actually earned around 4 quid in the past month or so which isn't too bad for nothing. In theory I like the Debenhams card, but that limit really annoys me, and yes, it would be nice to spend online. If I want to buy Urban Decay, Givenchy, Chanel or Guerlain I can only do it online, none of Debenhams stores near me stock them.



Edelmc said:


> Their card really annoys me too because u have to use up the points within a certain time limit or they delete them from your account....now if only boots sold mac I would be in heaven- their points card is fab!


----------



## rockin (Jan 4, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I agree. I have signed up to Treat Street and keep earning Boots points on my eBay purchases, I have actually earned around 4 quid in the past month or so which isn't too bad for nothing. In theory I like the Debenhams card, but that limit really annoys me, and yes, it would be nice to spend online. If I want to buy Urban Decay, Givenchy, Chanel or Guerlain I can only do it online, none of Debenhams stores near me stock them.


  	I've just been online, and they've now sold out of the perfume I wanted to buy *pout*.

  	I keep forgetting about Treat Street when I buy on ebay, but I do collect Nectar points on there automatically, so that's something at least.  Our House Of Fraser stocks Urban Decay, Chanel and Guerlain, thankfully.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 4, 2013)

rockin said:


> I've just been online, and they've now sold out of the perfume I wanted to buy *pout*.  I keep forgetting about Treat Street when I buy on ebay, but I do collect Nectar points on there automatically, so that's something at least.  Our House Of Fraser stocks Urban Decay, Chanel and Guerlain, thankfully.


  The Guildford HoF stocks pretty much everything except for UD, so that's at least something and I can buy Chanel in the Boots in Kingston as well so that's alright. Also Bentalls is pretty handy for loads of brands  but their loyalty card is a bit rubbish (you get £10 to spend if you collect 10 stamps, you get a stamp for every £25, so basically it's 4% - actually same as Boots, but they never have bonus points and it has to be exact, so if you only spend £24, you don't get a stamp at all).


----------



## rockin (Jan 4, 2013)

I was actually surprised at how few makeup brands Chatham Debenhams have, as it's in quite a big building with 2 floors.  The cosmetic and fragrance departments take up a very small space indeed.  They told me I'd have to go to Bluewater or Oxford Street to get a wider choice, and both are much too far away.


----------



## jennyap (Jan 4, 2013)

rockin said:


> I was actually surprised at how few makeup brands Chatham Debenhams have, as it's in quite a big building with 2 floors.  The cosmetic and fragrance departments take up a very small space indeed.  They told me I'd have to go to Bluewater or Oxford Street to get a wider choice, and both are much too far away.


  	The Crawley store is over 3 floors, but has a pretty rubbish beauty selection too. Off the top of my head they only have Dior, Lancome, Clinique, YSL, Estee Lauder, Elizabeth Arden, Benefit and one more I can't think of (never use), maybe Clarins. Not that there's anything wrong with those, but I want Mac, Guerlain, UD, and Chanel. Even my HOF (London City) only has Mac and Chanel of those, so I've got nowhere convenient to try Guerlain or UD stuff


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 4, 2013)

Yeah, the Guildford one is like that. They've actually got rid of the Givenchy and Chanel counters over the past years and the only ones now left are Dior, Estee Lauder, Lancome, Clinique, Clarins, YSL and Elizabeth Arden (I think), plus there's a new Smashbox one. The ground floor area is actually pretty big and there's quite a few dead space and lots of fragrance, but not much make up. My local one only has the designer range and no mens, home, etc. stuff, but still has 5 cosmetics counters crammed into a fairly small area.



rockin said:


> I was actually surprised at how few makeup brands Chatham Debenhams have, as it's in quite a big building with 2 floors.  The cosmetic and fragrance departments take up a very small space indeed.  They told me I'd have to go to Bluewater or Oxford Street to get a wider choice, and both are much too far away.


----------



## rockin (Jan 4, 2013)

In Chatham, I saw Dior, YSL, Clarins, Clinique, Lancome and Benefit - all very small counters.  I saw a few Bareminerals things on a stand in amongst some random stuff too, but not actual counter for it. 

  	I hope they make it possible to use the beautycard to purchase online sometime soon.


----------



## nikou (Jan 5, 2013)

HoF are seriously slow with releasing new mac collections.. I get nus 10% discount from them so I haven't bought any apres chic goodies yet


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 5, 2013)

Yeah, and I thought Debenhams were slow... Hope they put it up soon and you can haul.

  	Has anyone received their Debenhams order yet? Mine hasn't arrived despite being dispatched on Thursday. 



nikou said:


> I get nus 10% discount from them so I haven't bought any apres chic goodies yet


----------



## charlotte366 (Jan 5, 2013)

I popped into my local town this morning and went into boots, I couldn't believe how many of the christmas sets were still in stock and being sold for half price, they had piles of sanctury and soap and glory a couple of years ago it used to be that there wasn't anything left on boxing day, let alone a week and a half later!

  	I picked up the trio of sanctury body butters in a set for £6 as I like these but resisted all other stuff.

  	Did go back to the space nk sale for second helpings as they have added more stock lines, but only got a lipstick queen set, shu foundation and laura mercier eyeshadow trio.

  	I avoided the makeup in boots today, this appears to be my downfall because i buy drugstore and then don't use it and the majority are no actually that cheap anymore.

  	Now at work but will pop into my town centre tonight before I go home I want to swatch a mac shadow and prove that  i don;t need it and it can come off my wishlist


----------



## rockin (Jan 5, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Yeah, and I thought Debenhams were slow... Hope they put it up soon and you can haul.
> 
> Has anyone received their Debenhams order yet? Mine hasn't arrived despite being dispatched on Thursday.


  	Mine's not arrived yet either


----------



## jennyap (Jan 5, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Has anyone received their Debenhams order yet? Mine hasn't arrived despite being dispatched on Thursday.


  I've received one of the 2 orders I placed minutes apart (one was with gift card hence separate orders).


----------



## xiaohua (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi,

  	Does anyone know where I can buy DIOR 5 color eyeshadow in 764 Fairy Golds? Just saw some swathes and fell in love with this palette. But I cannot find it on HoF, Debenhams, Selfridges and Harrods websites.  Boots has it but cannot not be added to basket


----------



## amy_forster (Jan 6, 2013)

xiaohua said:


> Hi,  Does anyone know where I can buy DIOR 5 color eyeshadow in 764 Fairy Golds? Just saw some swathes and fell in love with this palette. But I cannot find it on HoF, Debenhams, Selfridges and Harrods websites.  Boots has it but cannot not be added to basket


  Have you tried in the clearance bin on here? Someone may have one for sale


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 6, 2013)

It was LE. Some counters might still have it, I saw the testers for it the other day.



xiaohua said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know where I can buy DIOR 5 color eyeshadow in 764 Fairy Golds? Just saw some swathes and fell in love with this palette. But I cannot find it on HoF, Debenhams, Selfridges and Harrods websites.  Boots has it but cannot not be added to basket


----------



## Edelmc (Jan 6, 2013)

Just found out hof post to ireland! Is their beauty card any good?


----------



## Eleentje (Jan 6, 2013)

Hiya ladies,
  	Just popping in to wish everyone a Happy New Year 
  	Anita, thanks for the congratulations and checking for me for those Guerlain items. I saw your post, but its a pain to type an answer out on my phone.
	They became stricter with the use of mobiles during work, so I have to be sneaky about it  Good to see though that Specktra has finally got the mobile version of the website now!

  	And I see there was another chance to get the items via Escentual? How typical! 
  	I'm staying away from make up forums/blogs for the same reasons that have already been mentioned. It just takes away the temptation. I feel like I already have so much beautiful make up in all colours imaginable, and it deserves some more love from me. I was able to go on a complete no-buy for like 4 or 5 years in the past, when I realized that I was hoarding/collecting make up, rather than really using it (the stuff I was buying was just going into a big box under my bed). It's not as bad now, as I am actually using and enjoying the stuff I've got, so not planning to buy make-up, but definitely only going for the "star items" from the new collections: stuff I know I will definitely love. It works really well, actually! I am constantly using Guerlain's Turandot, Chanel's Harmonie du Soir and Burberry 'Rosewood' eyeshadows and don't feel guilty at all about spending money on them, even though the money has been tight for the past couple months


----------



## xiaohua (Jan 6, 2013)

amy_forster said:


> Have you tried in the clearance bin on here? Someone may have one for sale


 

	Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I cannot find any thread in that area 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I only found "No threads yet. Please start one."


----------



## xiaohua (Jan 6, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> It was LE. Some counters might still have it, I saw the testers for it the other day.


	Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It seems I have to telephone the counters to see whether they still have it


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 6, 2013)

No worries. Sorry I couldn't find the lipstick and the eyeshadows for you, I looked every time I passed a Guerlain counter, but they never had them. If you're still looking for a Turandot though, there's a BNIB one on eBay for £25 plus shipping: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Brand-New-Guerlain-Ecrin-4-Colour-Eyeshadow-Set-Les-Ombres-Turandot-500-/300843213523?pt=UK_Health_Beauty_Make_up_Cosmetics_Eye_Shadow_PP&hash=item460ba722d3



Eleentje said:


> They became stricter with the use of mobiles during work, so I have to be sneaky about it  Good to see though that Specktra has finally got the mobile version of the website now!
> And I see there was another chance to get the items via Escentual? How typical!
> I'm staying away from make up forums/blogs for the same reasons that have already been mentioned. It just takes away the temptation. I feel like I already have so much beautiful make up in all colours imaginable, and it deserves some more love from me. I was able to go on a complete no-buy for like 4 or 5 years in the past, when I realized that I was hoarding/collecting make up, rather than really using it (the stuff I was buying was just going into a big box under my bed). It's not as bad now, as I am actually using and enjoying the stuff I've got, so not planning to buy make-up, but definitely only going for the "star items" from the new collections: stuff I know I will definitely love. It works really well, actually! I am constantly using Guerlain's Turandot, Chanel's Harmonie du Soir and Burberry 'Rosewood' eyeshadows and don't feel guilty at all about spending money on them, even though the money has been tight for the past couple months


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Just had a chat with Sarah at MAC live chat as I was curious as to when Archie's Girls will be out in the UK and here's what she had to say...

_*Sarah: *The STRENGH Collection and MAKING PRETTY Collection should be launched on the 7th February. - _In stores i presume as this is a Thursday (Making Pretty anyway, Strength is online only i think) so should be online 4th or 5th Feb
_*Sarah: *Archie's Girls should be at the end of February. - _Which should mean 28th Feb at counters and 25th or 26th online. Hope this is only an estimate and it's actually the week after as i'll be bummed if i miss out as it's not my payday until the 28th 
_*Sarah: *I am afraid I have no dates for VIVA GLAM NICKY 2 and BROW Collection yet. - _Looking forward to both of these especially after the good reviews for the brow fluidlines though i am worried the VG lippie will make me look a little dead.


----------



## PeachTwist (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm really annoyed with MAC.

  	I placed my Apres Chic order as you all know and I was charged the £16.50 for one lipstick, so I did what the rest of you did and spoke to them on live chat to see what could be done.  They told me to e-mail them.  I did.  9 days ago - no response.  I was on live chat earlier again and told there's nothing they can do and I have to call them. I was told originally it would be about 24hrs before I got a response, which was fine.. but no.  9 days and not a word.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 6, 2013)

Bummer.  I still haven't heard back from Debenhams, I think I e-mailed them on Friday. They're in no hurry to sort things out it seems... Have you tried phoning Mac though?



PeachTwist said:


> I'm really annoyed with MAC.
> 
> I placed my Apres Chic order as you all know and I was charged the £16.50 for one lipstick, so I did what the rest of you did and spoke to them on live chat to see what could be done.  They told me to e-mail them.  I did.  9 days ago - no response.  I was on live chat earlier again and told there's nothing they can do and I have to call them. I was told originally it would be about 24hrs before I got a response, which was fine.. but no.  9 days and not a word.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Jan 6, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> I'm really annoyed with MAC.
> 
> I placed my Apres Chic order as you all know and I was charged the £16.50 for one lipstick, so I did what the rest of you did and spoke to them on live chat to see what could be done.  They told me to e-mail them.  I did.  9 days ago - no response.  I was on live chat earlier again and told there's nothing they can do and I have to call them. I was told originally it would be about 24hrs before I got a response, which was fine.. but no.  9 days and not a word.


  	I didn't go via live chat as it's not their customer service dept.

  	I contacted them using this form http://www.maccosmetics.co.uk/customer_service/contact_us.tmpl. They did respond within 24 hours and then to my second batch of questions within an hour or so. You might want to try that now and you should get a response by tomorrow.

  	I got my free lippie within about two days, no refund though.

  	EDIT - Not sure if it made any difference but i selected the another issue option


----------



## gracie90 (Jan 6, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Bummer.  I still haven't heard back from Debenhams, I think I e-mailed them on Friday. They're in no hurry to sort things out it seems... Have you tried phoning Mac though?


	I ordered 2 of the same things (I really can't remember what!) from them about a year and a half ago and they only sent me 1 instead of the 2 I ordered. I had to go through a hell of a lot of phone conversations before they finally agreed to refund me for what they hadn't sent. I had to speak to the Debenhams head office and everything! It took over a month in total 

  	So start phoning now would be my advice!

  	p.s. I have just realised how pessimistic this post is. Oops.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm not out of pocket or anything, just annoyed that they decided not to fulfil part of my order. I still haven't received the rest, but I'm hoping it's in order at least. I just wanted to write a complaint that is actually written down, rather than speak to someone who may or may not care. But that is absolutely appaling how much trouble you had with them. I had a similar experience with Kiko. I will never order from their website again.



gracie90 said:


> I ordered 2 of the same things (I really can't remember what!) from them about a year and a half ago and they only sent me 1 instead of the 2 I ordered. I had to go through a hell of a lot of phone conversations before they finally agreed to refund me for what they hadn't sent. I had to speak to the Debenhams head office and everything! It took over a month in total
> So start phoning now would be my advice!
> 
> p.s. I have just realised how pessimistic this post is. Oops.


----------



## Sojourner (Jan 6, 2013)

...


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jan 7, 2013)

xiaohua said:


> Hi,  Does anyone know where I can buy DIOR 5 color eyeshadow in 764 Fairy Golds? Just saw some swathes and fell in love with this palette. But I cannot find it on HoF, Debenhams, Selfridges and Harrods websites.  Boots has it but cannot not be added to basket


 boots seem to still have it now  http://www.boots.com/en/DIOR-5-COULEURS-Eyeshadow-Palette_22517/  Good luck!


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jan 7, 2013)

toobusytostitch said:


> boots seem to still have it now  http://www.boots.com/en/DIOR-5-COULEURS-Eyeshadow-Palette_22517/ Good luck!


 I managed to add it to my basket too!


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jan 7, 2013)

toobusytostitch said:


> I managed to add it to my basket too!


 Sorry - it went to Out of Stock when I tried to go through checkout .  I agree that it looks lovely so now I'm looking too! This forum is so enabling!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 7, 2013)

Really annoyed. Postman's just been. Still no sign of Debenhams package.  Not happy with Debenhams right now.


----------



## rockin (Jan 7, 2013)

No sign of my Debenhams delivery yet, either.  I'm expecting a re-delivery of a 'sign-for'  item today, and that's not here yet either.  The postie is either very late or has forgotten to put my re-delivery item in his/her bag


----------



## rockin (Jan 7, 2013)

It's just arrived.  The 'sign-for' package turned out to be the Debenhams package, so they had originally tried to deliver it on Friday.  There should be 2 packages, though, as I ordered a sale item in a seperate order and according to the emails they were despatched on the same day.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 7, 2013)

They must really hate me. I ordered the same day as you. 



rockin said:


> It's just arrived.  The 'sign-for' package turned out to be the Debenhams package, so they had originally tried to deliver it on Friday.  There should be 2 packages, though, as I ordered a sale item in a seperate order and according to the emails they were despatched on the same day.


----------



## rockin (Jan 7, 2013)

Aprés Chic lipstick is a lovely colour - I can see me wearing this one a lot.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 7, 2013)

I have now received a response from Debenhams, of course it's completely useless and says nothing. No explanation as to why my order of Stereo Rose, Amber Glow or Frost At Midnight were cancelled when I ordered first thing and others received theirs even though they ordered after me. Eh, not that I was expecting a proper reply anyway. I think I won't be placing orders for Mac from Debenhams again, just buy them in person at HoF in Guildford from now on. Or order from HoF if they manage to put the collections up anytime near actual release date.

  	Also, since my Debenhams order still hasn't come, I'm not 100% sure it was Frost At Midnight that was cancelled. And I still don't have the others... Meanwhile stock is getting lower and lower. Although MES are usually the last ones to sell out but I'd still like to know which ones I actually have. Grr!


----------



## charlotte366 (Jan 7, 2013)

Can't believe that debenhams didn't really answer any of your complaints! I have trouble with a Mac order once that never showed up, but mac did refund it when I spoke to customer service. I think debenhams need to develop the stock control a bit more or at least provide information on what they can't fulfill rather than not say anything!


  	I have had a small January relapse, I walked into town at lunchtime, wondered through the beauty hall and the guerlain counter had refilled the sale box!

  	They still has metorites from the Xmas collection and stuff, but they have added older ltd edition collection stock!
  	I picked up the Pucci Pearls (to go with the ltd edition brush I bought on christmas eve) and the Pucci Bronzer from the summer collection and the parure de nuit highlighter, all 50% off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	I finished a foundation over the weekend and my face powder, so thats 3 items in and 2 out, nearly finished a lipbalm so that will make me neutral in terms in additions to the collection.

  	Not sure if I should have grabbed the bronzer but I won't use if a week and if I am still unsure there is always ebay to sell it on.

  	I looked at ebay over the weekend, it looks like some people bought in the space nk sale to sell on, one of the chantecaille quads went for £72 last night!

  	Looked at muji storage online today, soo tempted, i don't think I could get everything in it though, but I could have some on my desk for every day items & my jewellery then store the rest in my Helmer?

  	How does everyone else store their stash?


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 7, 2013)

That was a lucky find! I saw loads of the summer eyeshadow quad for sale last week. I also picked up a half price Parure de Nuit back in July, 2 half price foundations (Parure Aqua - now discontinued), two old Terracotta bronzing blushes and a Cruel Gardenia for Dawn. Sometimes you can strike very lucky. 

  	Well, my HoF order has just arrived at least, I ordered 4 pressed pigments. Hope my Debenhams order will come tomorrow, if not, I will phone them and complain about it. Ugh.



charlotte366 said:


> Can't believe that debenhams didn't really answer any of your complaints! I have trouble with a Mac order once that never showed up, but mac did refund it when I spoke to customer service. I think debenhams need to develop the stock control a bit more or at least provide information on what they can't fulfill rather than not say anything!
> 
> 
> I have had a small January relapse, I walked into town at lunchtime, wondered through the beauty hall and the guerlain counter had refilled the sale box!
> ...


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 8, 2013)

Well I missed the postman today and now I have 4 packages to collect from the post office tomorrow. I'm guessing it's Debenhams (hope!), Guru Make Up Emporium, and a couple of eBay packages. I can't think of what else it could be, so fingers crossed.


----------



## jennyap (Jan 8, 2013)

My second Debenhams package arrived today


----------



## rockin (Jan 8, 2013)

My second Debenhams package arrived today, too   So did the Blackberry phone I bought from a friend, so I've been playing with that most of the day, getting it set up, getting it unlocked (as I'll be using it on a different network) and so on.  I want to use up the last of the credit on my existing phone before making the switch, though


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Jan 8, 2013)

I've got a package from Makeup Geek currently being held ransom by the post office. £25 customs charge oooof!

  	I hope it's worth it in the end and the eyeshadows are as good as everyone says they are. Has anyone on here tried them out?

  	I am regretting not getting corrupt with my order as i could do with a really rich dark black. I just have so many black eyeshadows already that i hardly ever use so i thought i would skip it...


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jan 8, 2013)

rockin said:


> My second Debenhams package arrived today, too   So did the Blackberry phone I bought from a friend, so I've been playing with that most of the day, getting it set up, getting it unlocked (as I'll be using it on a different network) and so on.  I want to use up the last of the credit on my existing phone before making the switch, though


	Oh, I love my Blackberry!  I got mine on a really good deal because we have Virgin Media in the house for broadband/tv and phone line.


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jan 8, 2013)

mushroomteagirl said:


> I've got a package from Makeup Geek currently being held ransom by the post office. £25 customs charge oooof!
> 
> I hope it's worth it in the end and the eyeshadows are as good as everyone says they are. Has anyone on here tried them out?
> 
> I am regretting not getting corrupt with my order as i could do with a really rich dark black. I just have so many black eyeshadows already that i hardly ever use so i thought i would skip it...


	Ouch   The customs charges have made me more reluctant to order from the US - I'm certain that more of my purchases were getting picked out!  I buy quite a lot of fabric and threads from America, and again, they're increasingly getting held up by customs - but the choice and value are so much better than you can get here.


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jan 8, 2013)

Anyone know anything about Crawley?  My eldest has a job interview down there tomorrow and I said I'd take the day off to give him a lift there and back.  I know that they have a (relatively) huge Debenhams, but I'm not sure what brands they have.  Anything else there?  There's also a LUSH - my daughter is begging me to go and see if there are any Christmas bargains left, but I imagine that they have all sold out.


----------



## PeachTwist (Jan 8, 2013)

I finally got a hold of a decent person at MAC.

  	She's told me to e-mail her with some lipstick choices as they'll send me one out... but I dunno what choices to give.  I assume it'll have to be from the perm line as the only other LE one I wanted is gone.  Argh.  :/

  	Ideally I want it to be a colour I would like to try but won't make the risk of buying if I dislike it, if that makes sense?  So that way I won't have wasted my money on it.  I'd wanted to go to Harvey Nichs when I was in Edinburgh to swatch but I just didn't have time so I'm going off swatches online and can't decide.

  	Does anyone have Plumful?  I keep seeing different swatches for it and can't decide.


----------



## xiaohua (Jan 8, 2013)

toobusytostitch said:


> Sorry - it went to Out of Stock when I tried to go through checkout
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Thank you all the same.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love the top left and top right colors of 764 Fairy Gold. It looks like a warm version of 609 Earth Reflection.


----------



## xiaohua (Jan 8, 2013)

Some of the Guerlain LE products are still on sale at Scentstore. http://www.scentstore.co.uk/catalogsearch/result/?brands=0&q=Summer+2012


----------



## jennyap (Jan 8, 2013)

toobusytostitch said:


> Anyone know anything about Crawley?  My eldest has a job interview down there tomorrow and I said I'd take the day off to give him a lift there and back.  I know that they have a (relatively) huge Debenhams, but I'm not sure what brands they have.  Anything else there?  There's also a LUSH - my daughter is begging me to go and see if there are any Christmas bargains left, but I imagine that they have all sold out.


  	That's where I am  Debenhams doesn't have anything terribly exciting brand-wise unfortunately - all the usual suspects, I think I listed them earlier on this thread somewhere. I ventured into Superdrug at the weekend for the first time in an age, and was pleasantly surprised by the makeup section. They have quite a few brands I'd not come across before - Sleek, GOSH, NYC are the ones I remember, and Essie if you like nail polish.


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jan 8, 2013)

jennyap said:


> That's where I am  Debenhams doesn't have anything terribly exciting brand-wise unfortunately - all the usual suspects, I think I listed them earlier on this thread somewhere. I ventured into Superdrug at the weekend for the first time in an age, and was pleasantly surprised by the makeup section. They have quite a few brands I'd not come across before - Sleek, GOSH, NYC are the ones I remember, and Essie if you like nail polish.


	Thanks!  I'll still go to Debenhams as I've £45 worth of points, and normally I don't get a chance to get to Debenhams.  Will have to stock up on some Clarins cleanser if there's nothing else that takes my eye


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 8, 2013)

Have you seen the Clarins spring collection yet? The blush and the eyeshadow quad are pretty.  And the new Lancome blushes are very pretty too (although I'm resisting them at £34 each). Have fun spending your points! 



toobusytostitch said:


> Thanks!  I'll still go to Debenhams as I've £45 worth of points, and normally I don't get a chance to get to Debenhams.  Will have to stock up on some Clarins cleanser if there's nothing else that takes my eye


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jan 8, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Have you seen the Clarins spring collection yet? The blush and the eyeshadow quad are pretty.  And the new Lancome blushes are very pretty too (although I'm resisting them at £34 each). Have fun spending your points!


	I hadn't, but I have now   Definitely ones to look out for!  Thanks - it's fun, because you end up with 'something or nothing'!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 9, 2013)

Finally I have my Apres Chic / Pressed Pigments order. It was at the post office as I suspected. Took nearly a week to arrive, not pleased, plus obviously missing 3 items. I caved in and ordered Stereo Rose from HoF after all. The new collections aren't showing yet on the Mac page, but if you go to the New Arrivals bit within Beauty, it's all there.

  	I've also received one eBay order with 9 new nail polishes and my half price MUFE stuff from Guru MU Emporium.  I was chosen to take part in a secret product trial by a high end brand (not allowed to say which), but sadly they sent the wrong shade, so unless they send me a lighter one, I won't be able to do it. I'll tell you later what it is.


----------



## rockin (Jan 9, 2013)

toobusytostitch said:


> Oh, I love my Blackberry!  I got mine on a really good deal because we have Virgin Media in the house for broadband/tv and phone line.


  	I have Virginmedia phone, broadband and TV too.  In fact it's Virginmedia I'm thinking of having my Blackberry on.  With SIM only, I can get it for £7 a month on a 30 day rolling contract.  If I'd gone with Orange, who my current PAYG phone is with, it would be twice the price and I would have to be locked into a 2 year contract!  The phone, a 9320, seems pretty easy to use - very intuitive for the most part.  I need to find out more about BBM and which apps to install, for example I'm told the Facebook app it comes with isn't too good and there's a better one I can get.  Any recommended apps?


----------



## rockin (Jan 9, 2013)

mushroomteagirl said:


> I've got a package from Makeup Geek currently being held ransom by the post office. £25 customs charge oooof!
> 
> I hope it's worth it in the end and the eyeshadows are as good as everyone says they are. Has anyone on here tried them out?
> 
> I am regretting not getting corrupt with my order as i could do with a really rich dark black. I just have so many black eyeshadows already that i hardly ever use so i thought i would skip it...


  	Ouch, £25 hurts!

  	The amount under which you have to pay Customs is way too low in my opinion, and I believe it even went down a while ago, so I try not to buy from America anymore unless it's the only option I have.


----------



## rockin (Jan 9, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> I finally got a hold of a decent person at MAC.
> 
> She's told me to e-mail her with some lipstick choices as they'll send me one out... but I dunno what choices to give.  I assume it'll have to be from the perm line as the only other LE one I wanted is gone.  Argh.  :/
> 
> ...


  	Plumful is one I keep thinking about, but then not getting because LE things have to take priority.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 9, 2013)

Yes, it's now only £15. I always ask sellers to makr the customs form with $20 or less and most of the time they're happy to oblige. In fact Cherry Culture did it without me asking, I was all set for a big charge and nothing.  I buy loads form America and I think I've had to pay customs maybe 3-4 times in the past.



rockin said:


> Ouch, £25 hurts!
> 
> The amount under which you have to pay Customs is way too low in my opinion, and I believe it even went down a while ago, so I try not to buy from America anymore unless it's the only option I have.


----------



## rockin (Jan 9, 2013)

xiaohua said:


> Some of the Guerlain LE products are still on sale at Scentstore. http://www.scentstore.co.uk/catalogsearch/result/?brands=0&q=Summer+2012


  	Thank you for telling me about this site.  I've managed to order the perfume I wanted that was in Debenhams' sale but went out of stock before I could purchase it.  It was at the same price as Debenhams' sale too.


----------



## rockin (Jan 9, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Yes, it's now only £15. I always ask sellers to makr the customs form with $20 or less and most of the time they're happy to oblige. In fact Cherry Culture did it without me asking, I was all set for a big charge and nothing.  I buy loads form America and I think I've had to pay customs maybe 3-4 times in the past.


  	It used to be £18, I'm sure.  That amount hardly buys you anything, though.  The worst bit is the Post Office adding their £8 charge (assuming that hasn't gone up too) on top for doing next to nothing - scandalous!  I've been caught twice, and each time the PO charge was more than the actual Customs charge


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 9, 2013)

rockin said:


> It used to be £18, I'm sure.  That amount hardly buys you anything, though.  The worst bit is the Post Office adding their £8 charge (assuming that hasn't gone up too) on top for doing next to nothing - scandalous!  I've been caught twice, and each time the PO charge was more than the actual Customs charge


  Yes, it used to. Also if it was a gift then it was £60, I think. Now it's £15 regardless. I wouldn't mind paying the extra 20% or whatever it is, but it's the post office's charge that annoys me too, that's why I try to avoid it if I can.


----------



## rockin (Jan 9, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Yes, it used to. Also if it was a gift then it was £60, I think. Now it's £15 regardless. I wouldn't mind paying the extra 20% or whatever it is, but it's the post office's charge that annoys me too, that's why I try to avoid it if I can.


  	I thought it used to be £18, or £36 if it was a gift.  I didn't know they'd done away with the extra 'gift' allowance now


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Jan 9, 2013)

rockin said:


> It used to be £18, I'm sure.  That amount hardly buys you anything, though.  The worst bit is the Post Office adding their £8 charge (assuming that hasn't gone up too) on top for doing next to nothing - scandalous!  I've been caught twice, and each time the PO charge was more than the actual Customs charge


  	I've had that before too. £8 PO charge and only £1 odd customs charge. It is scandalous!

  	I've got another big order coming from th US so i'm hoping i'm luckier next time.


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jan 9, 2013)

rockin said:


> I have Virginmedia phone, broadband and TV too.  In fact it's Virginmedia I'm thinking of having my Blackberry on.  With SIM only, I can get it for £7 a month on a 30 day rolling contract.  If I'd gone with Orange, who my current PAYG phone is with, it would be twice the price and I would have to be locked into a 2 year contract!  The phone, a 9320, seems pretty easy to use - very intuitive for the most part.  I need to find out more about BBM and which apps to install, for example I'm told the Facebook app it comes with isn't too good and there's a better one I can get.  Any recommended apps?


	That's the deal that I'm on - really good value.  I don't use the apps too much tbh, nor even the BBM bit, as no-one else I know uses it either!  I did try the Facebook app, and it just annoyed me, so I 'lost' it.  The ebay app IS good though, and I feed my google calendar down onto it via the email settings - that's useful so that I know where I should be and when


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jan 9, 2013)

rockin said:


> It used to be £18, I'm sure.  That amount hardly buys you anything, though.  The worst bit is the Post Office adding their £8 charge (assuming that hasn't gone up too) on top for doing next to nothing - scandalous!  I've been caught twice, and each time the PO charge was more than the actual Customs charge


	Yes - definitely the PO charge is the biggest rip-off - paying all that just so your parcel can take an extra ten days or so to get to you while they examine it in Customs   If I'm ordering fabrics/needlework things from the states I make sure it's a once-a-year sort of purchase so that I only pay the charge once - I don't mind so much the Customs charge, as I suppose that is the actual 'rightful' tax/charge.


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jan 9, 2013)

My things came from Guru MU Emporium yesterday too.  Really good products at a great price (sounds like an Asda advert!).  Went into Crawley - as said, Debenhams was a bit low on brands - I thought it had a lot more from when I went in three years ago or so, think I'm remembering somewhere else I think - possibly Kingston!  Got one of the Christmas special glittery vanity case deals though - for exactly the £45 that I had on my card    They didn't have the Lancome new blush in stock, despite having the tester out - otherwise I'd have had one of them for sure!

  	Also went to Lush - mostly bought sale things for my daughter, and a couple of things for my fifteen-year-old son, who is going through a horrible spotty phase poor kid!  He's loves his 'products' - worse than my seventeen-year-old daughter


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 9, 2013)

Yes, you're probably right, I was thinking 60 because that's what it was in USD. 



rockin said:


> I thought it used to be £18, or £36 if it was a gift.  I didn't know they'd done away with the extra 'gift' allowance now


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 9, 2013)

There's no Debenhams in Kingston.  The Bentalls beauty section is brilliant though, it has almost every brand including Guerlain, Mac and Chanel! If only they also had UD and Stila that would be great. Plus a better beauty reward card.



toobusytostitch said:


> My things came from Guru MU Emporium yesterday too.  Really good products at a great price (sounds like an Asda advert!).  Went into Crawley - as said, Debenhams was a bit low on brands - I thought it had a lot more from when I went in three years ago or so, think I'm remembering somewhere else I think - possibly Kingston!  Got one of the Christmas special glittery vanity case deals though - for exactly the £45 that I had on my card    They didn't have the Lancome new blush in stock, despite having the tester out - otherwise I'd have had one of them for sure!
> Also went to Lush - mostly bought sale things for my daughter, and a couple of things for my fifteen-year-old son, who is going through a horrible spotty phase poor kid!  He's loves his 'products' - worse than my seventeen-year-old daughter


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 9, 2013)

I forgot to say, I'm going to Bicester Village on Friday! A friend asked if I wanted to go with her and another friend. So excited, they have a CCO there. Not that I need anything... but you know!


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jan 9, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> There's no Debenhams in Kingston.  The Bentalls beauty section is brilliant though, it has almost every brand including Guerlain, Mac and Chanel! If only they also had UD and Stila that would be great. Plus a better beauty reward card.


	Not Kingston then!!  Maybe Croydon?  On the whole they all look the same   Yes, Bentalls is probably my favourite store around here - they're also so very nice.  When I was in there with my youngest daughter (aged eight at the time) they made such a fuss of her - giving her samples of perfume etc and moisturising cream.  Probably a good ploy for future AND current customers!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 9, 2013)

Really? I need to take mine with me then, lol!



toobusytostitch said:


> Not Kingston then!!  Maybe Croydon?  On the whole they all look the same   Yes, Bentalls is probably my favourite store around here - they're also so very nice.  When I was in there with my youngest daughter (aged eight at the time) they made such a fuss of her - giving her samples of perfume etc and moisturising cream.  Probably a good ploy for future AND current customers!


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jan 9, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Really? I need to take mine with me then, lol!


	Ah, but you've got to get past Build-A-Bear without any tantrums remember!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 9, 2013)

Not if I walk from the Bentalls car park! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Then we go straight through the ground floor of Bentalls. Actually minie don't care much about Build-a-Bear, luckily. In fact we've never been to one. I don't even know if they know what it is.


toobusytostitch said:


> Ah, but you've got to get past Build-A-Bear without any tantrums remember!


----------



## rockin (Jan 10, 2013)

Benefit UK are giving away umbrellas on Twitter - 20 a day of them.  I won one yesterday. 

  	Here's today's tweet about how to win  https://twitter.com/Benefit_UK_IRE/status/289342330463453184


----------



## Alisha1 (Jan 10, 2013)

rockin said:


> Benefit UK are giving away umbrellas on Twitter - 20 a day of them.  *I won one yesterday. *
> 
> Here's today's tweet about how to win  https://twitter.com/Benefit_UK_IRE/status/289342330463453184


  	Congrats! You're always winning things! I need some of your luck!


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jan 10, 2013)

Just a heads-up that a lot of the Guerlain Spring collection is now on Debenhams - not under Guerlain as a brand, but on the New Arrivals tab - there's the meteorites, the two quads and four of the lip products - think there's a mascara too?  Can't remember, and it's only five minutes since I looked!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 10, 2013)

Ooh, thanks! I definitely want to swatch the eyeshadows and lipsticks first, but I will buy the Meteorites unseen. At the moment I'm not happy with Debenhams, so will probably buy from HoF instead.


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jan 10, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Ooh, thanks! I definitely want to swatch the eyeshadows and lipsticks first, but I will buy the Meteorites unseen. At the moment I'm not happy with Debenhams, so will probably buy from HoF instead.


	I went for the Meteorites and the two palettes for now - they've got one of their extra points for a £35 spend, so I thought I'd give them a chance!  Just hoping that the despatch email says the right things when it arrives!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 11, 2013)

No Jo Malone products at the Bicester CCO. I didn't get much, only picked up 2 Volcanic Ash exfoliators, very pleased though as they were £15.75 each and they're £21 on the website!  I didn't really want any make up as I tend to buy all the LE stuff I want when they come out, but I saw they had loads of the Gareth Pugh pigments and Strada blushes, that dotty Beth Ditto powder, some of the graffiti palettes, some MES, etc.



Alisha1 said:


> I have Plumful, it's a pretty every day shade and it's a Lustre so it has a nice texture though they do tend to wear off faster HTH
> 
> 
> I have been wanting to go to Bicester Village for years! Mostly just to visit a CCO..!* Can you check to see if the sell any dicontinued Jo Malone products please?* I've always wanted to know if they ever go on offer...! Anyways enjoy your trip
> ...


----------



## PeachTwist (Jan 11, 2013)

Alisha1 said:


> I have Plumful, it's a pretty every day shade and it's a Lustre so it has a nice texture though they do tend to wear off faster HTH


  	Thanks!  I gave them a list and they told me Plumful will be on it's way to me on Monday, yay!


----------



## PeachTwist (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm having absolutely ZERO luck with the mail lately.

  	My Mom ordered a Christmas present from me from the US and it still isn't here.  A lady on here sent me a package god knows how long ago now from the US and it still isn't here either.  A package I sent around October time hasn't made it's way to it's destination so I'm trying to get the post office to refund the money etc.

  	Everything fails lately.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 11, 2013)

toobusytostitch said:


> I went for the Meteorites and the two palettes for now - they've got one of their extra points for a £35 spend, so I thought I'd give them a chance!  Just hoping that the despatch email says the right things when it arrives!


  I have ordered the Meteorites from Debenhams in the end, the 500 points offer is very good, even if I won't be able to spend it for about a year, lol. Might order the palettes too, one a day, so I get the max. amount of points.


----------



## rockin (Jan 11, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> I'm having absolutely ZERO luck with the mail lately.
> 
> My Mom ordered a Christmas present from me from the US and it still isn't here.  A lady on here sent me a package god knows how long ago now from the US and it still isn't here either.  A package I sent around October time hasn't made it's way to it's destination so I'm trying to get the post office to refund the money etc.
> 
> Everything fails lately.


  	The Christmas presents my sister sent over from Australia still haven't arrived.  Also something I bought from a Specktra member mid October hasn't showed up.  I put in a claim via the Post Office, but all they were prepared to offer, as there was no 'proof of posting' was a book of 6 first class stamps.  I don't doubt she posted it, as I have bought a number of things from her before which have all arrived quickly.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 11, 2013)

International post has been ridiculosly slow, our Christmas card took 3 weeks to get to Hungary. Luckily all my recent packages have arrived fairly quickly. I hate waiting for packages.


----------



## charlotte366 (Jan 11, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> No Jo Malone products at the Bicester CCO. I didn't get much, only picked up 2 Volcanic Ash exfoliators, very pleased though as they were £15.75 each and they're £21 on the website!  I didn't really want any make up as I tend to buy all the LE stuff I want when they come out, but I saw they had loads of the Gareth Pugh pigments and Strada blushes, that dotty Beth Ditto powder, some of the graffiti palettes, some MES, etc.  [/quote  Did they have much in other brands like bobbi brown or Tom ford?  My brother lives close to Bicester so i might pop in, my strada is close to pan and I don't have a back up, we're there many there?


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 11, 2013)

charlotte366 said:


> My brother lives close to Bicester so i might pop in, my strada is close to pan and I don't have a back up, we're there many there?


----------



## PeachTwist (Jan 11, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> International post has been ridiculosly slow, our Christmas card took 3 weeks to get to Hungary. Luckily all my recent packages have arrived fairly quickly. I hate waiting for packages.


  	It's beyond a joke how bad the International post has been.

  	2 orders from the US ( I forgot about one ) were sent and not arrived, one from Specktra and then I sent a package to another Specktra member and nadda.  I have the proof of postage for the item sent, so they better refund it.  Though turns out the lady at the post office told me to apply for the shipping costs too - which I doubt I'll get as the products came to £50 and I didn't know you had to claim it if it was £50 or over and I wasn't asked so I'll likely just get the amount paid for the items and I'll have to refund the postage difference so I'm out of money - worst bit is it was a CP, it wasn't like the items were bought from me.


----------



## Alisha1 (Jan 12, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> No Jo Malone products at the Bicester CCO. I didn't get much, only picked up 2 Volcanic Ash exfoliators, very pleased though as *they were £15.75 each* and they're £21 on the website!  I didn't really want any make up as I tend to buy all the LE stuff I want when they come out, but I saw they had loads of the Gareth Pugh pigments and Strada blushes, that dotty Beth Ditto powder, some of the graffiti palettes, some MES, etc.


  	Wow thats a really good price! I was supposed to try them when it came out with mineralize collection but am I right in thinking it's now permanent? I'm sure I read that on Temptalia somewhere... Guess I have to buy Jo Malone at full price than, HoF have a few of the perfumes, hope they stock their candles and smaller perfumes soon!


----------



## Alisha1 (Jan 12, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> Thanks!  I gave them a list and they told me Plumful will be on it's way to me on Monday, yay!


  	Thats good of MAC! Their CS is usually quite good anyways as are other brands which a part of Estee Lauder. Hope you like the lipstick


----------



## rockin (Jan 12, 2013)

The Christmas presents from Australia finally arrived.  They were sent to my parents' as usual - one package with 5 presents in.  The package had been opened by Customs, but they didn't open the individual presents, but they could see they were gifts.  Unfortunately she had forgotten to tick the 'gift' box on the Customs label.  My parents had to collect it from the sorting office yesterday, and pay over £23 to do so.  So not fair that the PO charge £8 when they don't even deliver the package!  It just doesn't seem worth sending presents anymore when you bring postage and Customs charges into it.

  	Mine was a pink and brown bag with a red lining.  The label says Dean & Delucca.  Does anyone know this brand?


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 12, 2013)

Unfortunately even gifts have the £15 limit now, so unless you lie about the value, you will get stung whether it's marked as gift or not.  Never heard of Dean & Delucca.



rockin said:


> The Christmas presents from Australia finally arrived.  They were sent to my parents' as usual - one package with 5 presents in.  The package had been opened by Customs, but they didn't open the individual presents, but they could see they were gifts.  Unfortunately she had forgotten to tick the 'gift' box on the Customs label.  My parents had to collect it from the sorting office yesterday, and pay over £23 to do so.  So not fair that the PO charge £8 when they don't even deliver the package!  It just doesn't seem worth sending presents anymore when you bring postage and Customs charges into it.
> 
> Mine was a pink and brown bag with a red lining.  The label says Dean & Delucca.  Does anyone know this brand?


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jan 12, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I have ordered the Meteorites from Debenhams in the end, the 500 points offer is very good, even if I won't be able to spend it for about a year, lol. Might order the palettes too, one a day, so I get the max. amount of points.


	I got my dispatch email - hopefully everything is on its way to me 

  	Anybody seen the new Estee Lauder Pure Colour Stay-on Shadow Paints?  I've ordered a couple, often cream shadows crease on me, but these look so lovely!


----------



## lovesongx (Jan 12, 2013)

Selfridges has put together a few permanent MAC products for their No Noise event - see here. Seems to just be clear products (lipglass, top coat, pressed powder, lip conditioner) and nudes (lipstick, lip liner, pro sculpting creams, paint pots).


----------



## rockin (Jan 12, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Unfortunately even gifts have the £15 limit now, so unless you lie about the value, you will get stung whether it's marked as gift or not.  Never heard of Dean & Delucca.


  	Seems unfair when the parcel is actually gifts for 5 people. None of them individually would have attracted Customs charges.  They were only sent together to save on postage fees


----------



## PeachTwist (Jan 12, 2013)

Alisha1 said:


> Thats good of MAC! Their CS is usually quite good anyways as are other brands which a part of Estee Lauder. Hope you like the lipstick


  	Thanks!  MAC usually is yeah but the first lady I spoke to was entirely unhelpful so I'm glad I tried again.


----------



## PeachTwist (Jan 12, 2013)

One package from the US finally arrived.

  	Got a few paint pot samples and Teal pigment sample, which I've pressed along with a couple others I already had waiting to be done.  I never see the point in buying a full sized jar, I'll never, ever use them up.

  	Still waiting on the other packages to arrive.

  	One of them was ordered on Nov. 27th, as it was a Christmas gift for me.  Well, it certainly didn't get here in time.  They've given mea 50% off coupon to use an unlimited amount of times for 6 months which is nice but I'd rather not spend more money until I know I can receive an order.  They've told me if it isn't here Monday to get in contact again and they'll send out another package.  I'm getting a bit passed annoyed now to be honest.  They were having issues shipping internationally as they changed companies - which fine, I understood that.  As they were waiting for some sort of approval the package in the end didn't get shipped til Dec. 26th which is a month after it was ordered.  I realise it's only been about 17 days, and I realise that NY would have caused delays but I'm just fed up of waiting now.


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks to the advice and encouragement received here, I went ahead and depotted some of my bulkier palettes (the easier ones such as LeBalm and Urban Decay).  Now I'm thinking of being even more adventurous and pressing some of my MAC pigments into solid form - I think with surgical spirit?  Anyone done much of this, and pitfalls etc?  I've ordered a Z-palette and twenty pans, so eager to get going when they arrive.  My lovely pigments don't get as much use as they should, as there's never enough time in the mornings to use them.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Jan 13, 2013)

toobusytostitch said:


> Thanks to the advice and encouragement received here, I went ahead and depotted some of my bulkier palettes (the easier ones such as LeBalm and Urban Decay).  Now I'm thinking of being even more adventurous and pressing some of my MAC pigments into solid form - I think with surgical spirit?  Anyone done much of this, and pitfalls etc?  I've ordered a Z-palette and twenty pans, so eager to get going when they arrive.  My lovely pigments don't get as much use as they should, as there's never enough time in the mornings to use them.


  	I just depotted my urban decay palettes and i can't believe how little room they take up now. It's a  bit precarious as they are just laid out on top of my dressing table at the moment while i wait for delivery of 4 Z Palettes from Love Makeup but the hard part is out of the way. The only casulaties i had were a couple from my deluxe palette and one or two from the Vice palette but they weren't fully broken just a bit of a big dent. I've not yet attempted my 15th anniversary palette.

  	I am also debating on whether to do the naked palettes as they are quite slim anyway but it would be nice to see everything i've got in the Z Palettes and then if i travel i can always take a custom palette including some of those eyeshadows if i want. 

  	Did you depot your Naked 1 and/or 2 palettes if you have them? If so what method did you use?

  	P.S. I've not pressed MAC pigments but i did some other from various brands with Iso Propyl (rubbing) Alcohol that i bought off ebay. I think mine was 90 or 99%. I believe surgical spirit is same and the name they give it in the UK. The only thing i think to look out for is matte pigments as you cannot just use the alcohol for those when pressing and you need a source of Dimethicone such as a tiny amount of Biosilk silk therapy which i've read on various blogs people have used. Luckily my brother works as a chemist at PZ Cussons (he takes part in inventing all the new fragrances of Original Source shower gels) so he bought me some straight Dimethicone from his lab.

  	P.P.S. Lipglossiping has a good guide here: http://www.lipglossiping.com/2010/03/pressing-a-barrym-dazzle-dust-and-other-pigments/ that's pretty much the way i did it


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks for the link - looks quite easy!  I depotted all my urban decay, apart from my naked 1 and 2!!  They don't take up so much space anyway. It was a bit difficult to start destroying those lovely boxes, but like you say, it's a lot of space saved   I love my Z palettes, and I'm sure I'm getting more use out of the depotted shadows.  Thanks for the info about the matte pigments - a couple of mine are matte, and I'll certainly not start off with them.



mushroomteagirl said:


> I just depotted my urban decay palettes and i can't believe how little room they take up now. It's a  bit precarious as they are just laid out on top of my dressing table at the moment while i wait for delivery of 4 Z Palettes from Love Makeup but the hard part is out of the way. The only casulaties i had were a couple from my deluxe palette and one or two from the Vice palette but they weren't fully broken just a bit of a big dent. I've not yet attempted my 15th anniversary palette.
> 
> I am also debating on whether to do the naked palettes as they are quite slim anyway but it would be nice to see everything i've got in the Z Palettes and then if i travel i can always take a custom palette including some of those eyeshadows if i want.
> 
> ...


----------



## lovesongx (Jan 13, 2013)

You can use Glycerin instead of Dimethicone too! Easy to get from the chemist. I didn't use this and found that the pigments I pressed crumbled a little after a while, and a Barry M one shattered totally. I will use Glycerin next time to make the powder stick together a bit better!

  	I depotted my Naked palettes and blogged about it here.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 14, 2013)

I haven't had my dispatch e-mail yet.  I need to check out those shadow paints, but I haven't seen them yet. Which colours did you order? Let me know how you like them.

  	Ladies, don't forget, the Chanel spring collection is coming out this Friday! Also I believe the Dior one as well.



toobusytostitch said:


> I got my dispatch email - hopefully everything is on its way to me
> Anybody seen the new Estee Lauder Pure Colour Stay-on Shadow Paints?  I've ordered a couple, often cream shadows crease on me, but these look so lovely!


----------



## rockin (Jan 14, 2013)

Another chance to win an umbrella from Benefit here https://twitter.com/Benefit_UK_IRE/status/290754175392952321


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jan 14, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I haven't had my dispatch e-mail yet.  I need to check out those shadow paints, but I haven't seen them yet. Which colours did you order? Let me know how you like them.
> 
> Ladies, don't forget, the Chanel spring collection is coming out this Friday! Also I believe the Dior one as well.


	I got Pink Zinc, Sinister and Halo - a couple of others look quite tempting, will see how I like these three first  

  	I like the look of the new Dior collection - still not sure about Chanel though - I've only ever been disappointed with Chanel makeup for some reason.


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jan 14, 2013)

lovesongx said:


> You can use Glycerin instead of Dimethicone too! Easy to get from the chemist. I didn't use this and found that the pigments I pressed crumbled a little after a while, and a Barry M one shattered totally. I will use Glycerin next time to make the powder stick together a bit better!
> 
> I depotted my Naked palettes and blogged about it here.


	Thanks - interesting to see how you depotted your Naked palettes - I've got my eye on doing a couple of other palettes, but haven't yet dared to try one of the type that don't just come apart easily!  My Too Faced ones are a little bulky too - might be next....


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 14, 2013)

Just got my dispatch e-mail.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Jan 14, 2013)

toobusytostitch said:


> Thanks - interesting to see how you depotted your Naked palettes - I've got my eye on doing a couple of other palettes, but haven't yet dared to try one of the type that don't just come apart easily!  My Too Faced ones are a little bulky too - might be next....


  	I've just done my naked palettes this morning ("working" from home hehe) was a lot easier than i though. i followed the guide for Naked 1 but saw i didn't need to for naked 2 as i could see the eyeshadows were really quite loose so i just popped a thin knife where i could see the gaps next to each eyeshadow and they popped right out. I popped the insert out of the Naked basics with a kinfe and then just applied heat to the bottom and they came out like a dream once the glue had melted a little.

  	So that's every palette done! The best thing about this (apart from seeing what i actually have) is i won't buy another UD palette unless it's more unique because through doing this there's just so many multiples of shades i just didn't quite grasp the extent of before.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Jan 14, 2013)

lovesongx said:


> You can use Glycerin instead of Dimethicone too! Easy to get from the chemist. I didn't use this and found that the pigments I pressed crumbled a little after a while, and a Barry M one shattered totally. I will use Glycerin next time to make the powder stick together a bit better!
> 
> I depotted my Naked palettes and blogged about it here.


  	Thank you so much for the guide


----------



## lovesongx (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi ladies, I'm lucky enough to have £25 in Boots points and a £20 Boots voucher. Quite fancy trying out some high end lipsticks, so I'd love to know which formulas you recommend?

  	I've just got a Chanel Rouge Coco Shine (in 55 Romance) and a YSL Glossy Stain (in 5 Rouge Vintage) - I think I've got the high-end lippy bug! I was looking at the Dior Diorifics and Chanel Rouge Allure (Matte, Satin or Laque?). 

  	Any tips would be great! Looking at your blog now too Anita as I know you have some lovely high end pieces!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 14, 2013)

I really like the Rouge Allure formula (not the matte ones). The Laques are okay, but I don't get the big hype about them. I know Christine from Temptalia is a big fan of the red one, I have it but I don't think it's that special. I actually like the Guerlain Rouge G formula the best, but sadly Boots don't stock Guerlain. 



lovesongx said:


> Hi ladies, I'm lucky enough to have £25 in Boots points and a £20 Boots voucher. Quite fancy trying out some high end lipsticks, so I'd love to know which formulas you recommend?
> 
> I've just got a Chanel Rouge Coco Shine (in 55 Romance) and a YSL Glossy Stain (in 5 Rouge Vintage) - I think I've got the high-end lippy bug! I was looking at the Dior Diorifics and Chanel Rouge Allure (Matte, Satin or Laque?).
> 
> Any tips would be great! Looking at your blog now too Anita as I know you have some lovely high end pieces!


----------



## Alisha1 (Jan 14, 2013)

lovesongx said:


> Hi ladies, I'm lucky enough to have £25 in Boots points and a £20 Boots voucher. Quite fancy trying out some high end lipsticks, so I'd love to know which formulas you recommend?
> 
> I've just got a Chanel Rouge Coco Shine (in 55 Romance) and a YSL Glossy Stain (in 5 Rouge Vintage) - I think I've got the high-end lippy bug! I was looking at the Dior Diorifics and *Chanel Rouge Allure (Matte, Satin or Laque?)*.
> 
> Any tips would be great! Looking at your blog now too Anita as I know you have some lovely high end pieces!


  	If you can find a Chanel Rouge Allure Laque I would say get it! It's my favourite lipgloss formula and I hate that they are discontinued! My fav shades are Pheonix and Mandarin. The normal Rouge Allure formula is excellent also and I like the Mattes but I wish they had a larger shade range. HTH


----------



## Alisha1 (Jan 14, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I really like the Rouge Allure formula (not the matte ones). The Laques are okay, but I don't get the big hype about them. I know Christine from *Temptalia is a big fan of the red one*, I have it but I don't think it's that special. I actually like the Guerlain Rouge G formula the best, but sadly Boots don't stock Guerlain.


  	The red never worked for me either but that's because it is too blue based and makes me look older but I do love the formula! I have yet to try the Guerlain Rouge G formula! I can't believe I still haven't as it gets so much raves!


----------



## rockin (Jan 14, 2013)

lovesongx said:


> Hi ladies, I'm lucky enough to have £25 in Boots points and a £20 Boots voucher. Quite fancy trying out some high end lipsticks, so I'd love to know which formulas you recommend?
> 
> I've just got a Chanel Rouge Coco Shine (in 55 Romance) and a YSL Glossy Stain (in 5 Rouge Vintage) - I think I've got the high-end lippy bug! I was looking at the Dior Diorifics and Chanel Rouge Allure (Matte, Satin or Laque?).
> 
> Any tips would be great! Looking at your blog now too Anita as I know you have some lovely high end pieces!


  	I only have one Chanel lipstick, but I love it - it's a perfect red for me.  It's Rouge Allure Luminous Satin Lip Colour in 207 Famous


----------



## xiaohua (Jan 15, 2013)

toobusytostitch said:


> Good luck!


  	Hi Toobusytostich,

  	Boots has the Dior Eyeshadow Palette - Fairy Golds in stock now
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I just ordered one
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## xiaohua (Jan 15, 2013)

Slapiton still have some Guerlain Christmas LE on sale. The have Liu palette, Turnadot and lipsticks. http://www.slapiton.tv/acatalog/Guerlain-Christmas-Makeup-Collection.html


----------



## rockin (Jan 15, 2013)

Another chance to win a Benefit brolly, from 12 until 2 today

  	https://twitter.com/Benefit_UK_IRE/status/291152946614394880


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 15, 2013)

Just a word of advice, I have ordered from them before and their customer service was seriously rubbish. Would not buy from them again.



xiaohua said:


> Slapiton still have some Guerlain Christmas LE on sale. The have Liu palette, Turnadot and lipsticks. http://www.slapiton.tv/acatalog/Guerlain-Christmas-Makeup-Collection.html


----------



## xiaohua (Jan 15, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Just a word of advice, I have ordered from them before and their customer service was seriously rubbish. Would not buy from them again.


	Thank you for your advice
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I just asked my friend whether she wants the Turnadot. I will advise her about ur experience
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## gracie90 (Jan 15, 2013)

I have a spare CYY l/s from a CP that fell through, and I've been trying to flog it on here for months. So as I saw it was free listing on eBay last weekend, I put it up for £15 to try and get some of my money back. Well, it's now up to £33! I can't believe it...


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 15, 2013)

How cool! Good for you, if people are prepared to pay that much. But isn't CYY permanent already, or is it just the US?



gracie90 said:


> I have a spare CYY l/s from a CP that fell through, and I've been trying to flog it on here for months. So as I saw it was free listing on eBay last weekend, I put it up for £15 to try and get some of my money back. Well, it's now up to £33! I can't believe it...


----------



## charlotte366 (Jan 15, 2013)

gracie90 said:


> I have a spare CYY l/s from a CP that fell through, and I've been trying to flog it on here for months. So as I saw it was free listing on eBay last weekend, I put it up for £15 to try and get some of my money back. Well, it's now up to £33! I can't believe it...


  	Thats really good!

  	I have held off ebaying this month as I thought being January people wouldn't have any money, I was obviously wrong!

  	I bought a Dymo label maker this morning with pink and blue tape from ebay, going to use it to make labels for my inside lid of my mac palettes with the shade names. I am also going to finish depotting my single shadows into my spare old mac palette this weekend to make more space, most of them are already depotted but I have about 12 which I never seem to get round to depotting as I went through a phase of prefering the pots, but now I don't use them as its too hard to store them in a way where I can see the colours at a glance, so I think it my be best to depot them.
  	I have a spare duo palette and quad palette that I can put a small selection into for travel so it should just improve there usage.

  	I thought I might also label the outside of the palettes with Neutral / Presses Pigments etc to make them easier to identify in the morning rush.

  	Really tempted to depot my UD palettes and too faced palettes, but not sure whether to store in a Unii palette (Heavy) or Z palette (not a fan of the cardboard), anyone got any other suggestions? the only other alternative would be a new mac 15 pan palette without the insert?


----------



## rockin (Jan 15, 2013)

You can turn any box or tin into a palette, if you put a sheet of metal or magnetic sheet (you can get it from craft shops) in the bottom, depending on whether your pans are magnetic or not. I've seen people use pencil tins before, like you get sets of coloured pencils in.


----------



## xiaohua (Jan 15, 2013)

Trish Mcevoy also make palette. The decker compact is magnetic, not sure about the planner page.
  	http://www.selfridges.com/en/Beauty/Brand-rooms/Designer/TRISH-MCEVOY/Makeup-Planner-System/Refillable-Double-Decker-Compacts-deluxe_789-10053-ACCESSORIESCOMPACTDELUXE/
  	http://www.selfridges.com/en/Beauty/Brand-rooms/Designer/TRISH-MCEVOY/Makeup-Planner-System/Makeup-Planner-Pages-petite_789-10053-MAKEUPPLANNERPAGEPETITE/


----------



## xiaohua (Jan 15, 2013)

Just watched the video from Trish's website, the page is also magnetic.


----------



## charlotte366 (Jan 15, 2013)

xiaohua said:


> Trish Mcevoy also make palette. The decker compact is magnetic, not sure about the planner page.
> http://www.selfridges.com/en/Beauty/Brand-rooms/Designer/TRISH-MCEVOY/Makeup-Planner-System/Refillable-Double-Decker-Compacts-deluxe_789-10053-ACCESSORIESCOMPACTDELUXE/
> http://www.selfridges.com/en/Beauty/Brand-rooms/Designer/TRISH-MCEVOY/Makeup-Planner-System/Makeup-Planner-Pages-petite_789-10053-MAKEUPPLANNERPAGEPETITE/


  	ohh I like the idea of the doble decker compact.

  	Going to look at metal tins too, as that might be the most pretty and cost effective option!


----------



## gracie90 (Jan 15, 2013)

Quote:


Anitacska said:


> How cool! Good for you, if people are prepared to pay that much. But isn't CYY permanent already, or is it just the US?


	I know it's permanent in the US, and I think it's next month or March for us? I was so surprised when I opened the eBay app on my phone, I almost dropped it when I saw the price! I'm just glad that I'll get rid of it - that one CP was for 2 l/s and I managed to sell the other one (Moxie) on here. It just meant I was out of pocket, which was very annoying!


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jan 15, 2013)

xiaohua said:


> Hi Toobusytostich,
> 
> Boots has the Dior Eyeshadow Palette - Fairy Golds in stock now
> 
> ...


 


	Yay!! I got one too - on my points, so it feels like for free   Thank you!


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jan 15, 2013)

lovesongx said:


> Hi ladies, I'm lucky enough to have £25 in Boots points and a £20 Boots voucher. Quite fancy trying out some high end lipsticks, so I'd love to know which formulas you recommend?
> 
> I've just got a Chanel Rouge Coco Shine (in 55 Romance) and a YSL Glossy Stain (in 5 Rouge Vintage) - I think I've got the high-end lippy bug! I was looking at the Dior Diorifics and Chanel Rouge Allure (Matte, Satin or Laque?).
> 
> Any tips would be great! Looking at your blog now too Anita as I know you have some lovely high end pieces!


	Guerlain are my current favourite, but can't get them from Boots  
  	My current 'work' lipstick is an Estee Lauder Pure Color Sensuous Rouge Lipstick in Sublime Nectar.  As noted in one of the reviews, the colour on the website is totally 'wrong', it's a nice, subdued peach.  I wouldn't say the colour is 'wow' (hence it's my work lipstick), but the formula is nicely moisturising, and it lasts quite well - I'm certainly tempted to try other colours if/when I ever need to get another lipstick!


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jan 15, 2013)

rockin said:


> You can turn any box or tin into a palette, if you put a sheet of metal or magnetic sheet (you can get it from craft shops) in the bottom, depending on whether your pans are magnetic or not. I've seen people use pencil tins before, like you get sets of coloured pencils in.


	Hmmm, makes me think of the pencil tin type tins that I've got left over from a MAC release a couple of Christmases ago - I've kept them because I hoped they'd come in useful one day!


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jan 15, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

I need to check out those shadow paints, but I haven't seen them yet. Which colours did you order? Let me know how you like them.

  	My Debenhams order arrived today - really quick for Debenhams!!  I used the Pink Zinc this evening over Too Faced Candlelight primer, with mascara and my Elizabeth Arden Black Violet liner.  It has a really creamy consistency - very much like a creamy MAC Paint Pot.  I was surprised that when it had dried, it really didn't budge at all (over three hours - good for me, it would probably last a lot longer, will test it out tomorrow).  Quite pigmented, but it didn't really show up on me so much because of the actual shade - one of the others will certainly show up more.  Would make a fantastic base I think.  Nice light shimmer - not too sparkly for kids' chess club (actually they wouldn't notice if you turned up with clown's make-up on, lol!  Probably a 'work eyeshadow' to go with my 'work lipstick' lol.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm still waiting for mine, hopefully it'll be here tomorrow. I'm stuck at home with a sick daughter, so will probably order the purple Guerlain quad as well (ordered the green one today) seeing that I may not be able to check the collection out in person this week. I don't really need any more cream eyeshadows, I'm trying to be a bit more sensible about what I buy this year - we'll see how that goes, lol.

  	Does anyone know how long House of Fraser hold a paid for package? I ordered a Stereo Rose last Thursday and it was ready to be picked up on Friday, but I couldn't go then and I've been either not well (yesterday) or at home with sick daughter (today and most likely tomorrow). I don't even know if I will make it this week at all.



toobusytostitch said:


> My Debenhams order arrived today - really quick for Debenhams!!  I used the Pink Zinc this evening over Too Faced Candlelight primer, with mascara and my Elizabeth Arden Black Violet liner.  It has a really creamy consistency - very much like a creamy MAC Paint Pot.  I was surprised that when it had dried, it really didn't budge at all (over three hours - good for me, it would probably last a lot longer, will test it out tomorrow).  Quite pigmented, but it didn't really show up on me so much because of the actual shade - one of the others will certainly show up more.  Would make a fantastic base I think.  Nice light shimmer - not too sparkly for kids' chess club (actually they wouldn't notice if you turned up with clown's make-up on, lol!  Probably a 'work eyeshadow' to go with my 'work lipstick' lol.


----------



## rockin (Jan 15, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I'm still waiting for mine, hopefully it'll be here tomorrow. I'm stuck at home with a sick daughter, so will probably order the purple Guerlain quad as well (ordered the green one today) seeing that I may not be able to check the collection out in person this week. I don't really need any more cream eyeshadows, I'm trying to be a bit more sensible about what I buy this year - we'll see how that goes, lol.
> 
> Does anyone know how long House of Fraser hold a paid for package? I ordered a Stereo Rose last Thursday and it was ready to be picked up on Friday, but I couldn't go then and I've been either not well (yesterday) or at home with sick daughter (today and most likely tomorrow). I don't even know if I will make it this week at all.


  	I think they usually say a week, but if you phone the branch to say you can't get in they will hold it for you


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jan 15, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I'm still waiting for mine, hopefully it'll be here tomorrow. I'm stuck at home with a sick daughter, so will probably order the purple Guerlain quad as well (ordered the green one today) seeing that I may not be able to check the collection out in person this week. I don't really need any more cream eyeshadows, I'm trying to be a bit more sensible about what I buy this year - we'll see how that goes, lol.
> 
> Does anyone know how long House of Fraser hold a paid for package? I ordered a Stereo Rose last Thursday and it was ready to be picked up on Friday, but I couldn't go then and I've been either not well (yesterday) or at home with sick daughter (today and most likely tomorrow). I don't even know if I will make it this week at all.


	I think it's a week.  But I know that our HoF holds things longer than that, ten days in fact in one case when I couldn't get there.

  	I don't actually NEED any makeup for possibly years


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks. I'll give them a call.


toobusytostitch said:


> I think it's a week.  But I know that our HoF holds things longer than that, ten days in fact in one case when I couldn't get there.
> I don't actually NEED any makeup for possibly years


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jan 15, 2013)

Hmmmm, I just decided to order the two KissKiss glosses from the Guerlain release, after debating some time about it.  I've had a Guerlain mascara added to my basket as a free gift, can't see it actually promoted anywhere, but I'm not complaining - I really like the one Guerlain mascara that I have


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 15, 2013)

Yeah, I had that added too. I'm guessing it's just a sample though.


----------



## gracie90 (Jan 15, 2013)

My CYY is now at £37 and I do not understand - 2 people keep on outbidding eachother, but there are half a dozen cheaper buy it now ones available?? Well, I'm not complaining


----------



## rockin (Jan 15, 2013)

http://44fashionstreet.com/article/artdeco-spring-2013-butterfly-dreams-collection

  	A small collection, with duochromes


----------



## charlotte366 (Jan 16, 2013)

I got this sample last week from my counter, its just a mini crimp ended tube like the chanel ones now are rather than a cylinder tube, haven't tried mine yet, need to finish one of the 2 that are currently on rotation.


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jan 16, 2013)

rockin said:


> http://44fashionstreet.com/article/artdeco-spring-2013-butterfly-dreams-collection
> 
> A small collection, with duochromes


	Nice!  I think Spring collections are always really tempting when it's cold and grey outside.


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jan 16, 2013)

charlotte366 said:


> I got this sample last week from my counter, its just a mini crimp ended tube like the chanel ones now are rather than a cylinder tube, haven't tried mine yet, need to finish one of the 2 that are currently on rotation.


  	OK - thanks, I won't get too excited then!  I guess if it was something really good there would have been more of a fuss made about it on the website.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 16, 2013)

toobusytostitch said:


> OK - thanks, I won't get too excited then!  I guess if it was something really good there would have been more of a fuss made about it on the website.


  I shouldn't think they'd be giving a £22 product away for free, sadly.  Did you order the new Meteorites? I just got mine and was shocked to see how empty the container is. I now know it's meant to be like that because of the puff taking up half of the container, but still. Hard to see how it comes to 53 g, it seems less than the regular ones, although that might be due to the size of the container.


----------



## charlotte366 (Jan 16, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I shouldn't think they'd be giving a £22 product away for free, sadly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Yep it is a really small sample, definately not anything amazing in size or packaging, but its a nice way of trying it!

  	I am avoiding the guerlain spring collection for now, the helmer has no room as present so trying to use a few things up, I usually avoid the summer collections too as I am not a big bronzer person.

  	I haven't used my pucci metorites that I got in the sale yet? are they very different in finish to the Dragon ones? I am considering just keeping one and selling the other on ebay?

  	My current lemmings which I am holding off on are a couple of Nars permanent eyeshadow singles in taupe shades, a couple of RBR shadows in blue colours (trying not to buy as I am sure I have something similar in my selection of yaby pearl paints!) and the estee lauder paint in Halo, think this might be a great everyday workhorse base, I was considering repurchasing bare study paint pot, but think I might prefer the estee lauder Halo as it is less frosty/metallic?

  	Whether I get anything on my lemming list depends on what I can sell in the coming week or two on ebay!


----------



## rockin (Jan 16, 2013)

I wonder if we'll get these in the UK?

  	http://stylenews.peoplestylewatch.com/2013/01/15/oz-the-great-and-powerful-trailer-makeup


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jan 16, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I shouldn't think they'd be giving a £22 product away for free, sadly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Yes, I know what you mean - I don't even really like the puff - will definitely use a brush (if I ever use it of course - it IS very pretty).  Also, the colours don't actually seem as bright as they are on the websites, though I think that's often the case!


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jan 16, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *charlotte366* 


		....and the estee lauder paint in Halo, think this might be a great everyday workhorse base, I was considering repurchasing bare study paint pot, but think I might prefer the estee lauder Halo as it is less frosty/metallic?...


  	I don't know how it compares to bare study, but it's lovely - mine has lasted all day today (over Too Faced Candlelight Insurance), and that's certainly good for me.  I love the two of these that I've tried so far (of three), and am very tempted to get the lot!  Though I really would probably never use the fuschia one tbh.


----------



## banana1234 (Jan 16, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> One package from the US finally arrived.
> 
> Got a few paint pot samples and Teal pigment sample, which I've pressed along with a couple others I already had waiting to be done.  I never see the point in buying a full sized jar, I'll never, ever use them up.
> 
> ...


  	when u press your pigments where have you got the alcohol you need to press them from? i always wanted to press my pigments but didnt know where to get it?

  	edit- nevermind... my question was answered a few posts down from yours, i just hadnt read that far yet!


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Jan 17, 2013)

The postman just delivered my very first OCC lip tars which i ordered from Cute Cosmetics. I got the colours Katricia (older packaging and discontinued now i believe) and Hoochie and i must say i am impressed. They have a nice weightless feeling on the lips and Hoochie seems to be a good dupe for MACs Heroine and might be an even better one for Seductive Intent. Katricia is a darker greyer purple. I think i will definitely pick up some more


----------



## charlotte366 (Jan 17, 2013)

toobusytostitch said:


> I don't know how it compares to bare study, but it's lovely - mine has lasted all day today (over Too Faced Candlelight Insurance), and that's certainly good for me.  I love the two of these that I've tried so far (of three), and am very tempted to get the lot!  Though I really would probably never use the fuschia one tbh.


  	Thats good to know, I am lucky not to have too oily eyelids, powder shadows I always apply over UDPP or TFSI or Artdeco primer but I can normally wear the mac paint pots and BB creams on their own. Crazy busy at work at the moment with year end, but I might spend my boots points on halo in Feb or I think I may have £10 in debenhams points converting at the end of the month so either way it shouldn't be too expensive.

  	I got Too Faced Candlelight insurance in a palette before christmas, I haven't used it yet/opened it yet incase I decided to sell it on ebay. How does it compare to the normal Too Faced Shadow Insurance, I am currently using up an original mini TFSI, is it glittery or is it a soft shimmer/glow?


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jan 17, 2013)

Well, I got an unexpected day off, as my son was sick just as I was dropping him off at school   So after clearing up, I brought him home and decided to try pressing my Guilty Passions Tenderly Warm Crushed Metallic Pigments - having read that the metallic pigments when pressed become something like the L'Oreal Infallibles!!  	   	Mixing step over really quickly and easily.  The only problem was that the pans that I ordered turned out to be really midget sized - went ahead anyway.  To be honest, it's possibly just as well, as half of the pigment in each colour was only enough to fill one of the midget sized pans - people are so right when they say it's amazing how much pigment is needed.  They're now drying off on the window sill, then I'll  press them.  One of them I don't think I used enough surgical spirit, and one of them I think I used too much.  Two of them look about right (I hope).  Will be interesting to see how they perform - certainly it would be a lot easier than using the pigments loose   	   	Beats being at work


----------



## rockin (Jan 17, 2013)

Last chance to win one of 20 Benefit Hervana umbrellas

  	https://twitter.com/Benefit_UK_IRE/status/291875151576977408


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 17, 2013)

If anyone's interested, the Dior spring collection is now up on the Debenhams website!


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks - it does look nice, and I'm thinking about it!  ThoseEye Shadow Pen Twin Sets look interesting.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 17, 2013)

Yeah, it looks nice and spring like. I think I will pass though, I'm gonna be very selective with spring collections this time around and only get Guerlain (Meteorites and eyeshadows), possibly the Chanel highlighter and maybe the YSL quad if it looks nice swatched. Plus I want the pearlmatte powders from Archie's Girls. That's already plenty though, lol.



toobusytostitch said:


> Thanks - it does look nice, and I'm thinking about it!  ThoseEye Shadow Pen Twin Sets look interesting.


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jan 17, 2013)

charlotte366 said:


> Thats good to know, I am lucky not to have too oily eyelids, powder shadows I always apply over UDPP or TFSI or Artdeco primer but I can normally wear the mac paint pots and BB creams on their own. Crazy busy at work at the moment with year end, but I might spend my boots points on halo in Feb or I think I may have £10 in debenhams points converting at the end of the month so either way it shouldn't be too expensive.
> 
> I got Too Faced Candlelight insurance in a palette before christmas, I haven't used it yet/opened it yet incase I decided to sell it on ebay. How does it compare to the normal Too Faced Shadow Insurance, I am currently using up an original mini TFSI, is it glittery or is it a soft shimmer/glow?


	I've actually only used the Candlelight version - I think it's just the colour of it that's different though?  It's really just a soft shimmer - sort of champagne colour.  It works for me anyway


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jan 17, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Yeah, it looks nice and spring like. I think I will pass though, I'm gonna be very selective with spring collections this time around and only get Guerlain (Meteorites and eyeshadows), possibly the Chanel highlighter and maybe the YSL quad if it looks nice swatched. Plus I want the pearlmatte powders from Archie's Girls. That's already plenty though, lol.


	Yes, I think I'm going to manage to resist - they're the sort of colours that I buy and then they don't 100% suit me, so don't get much wear.  I'm holding out now for that new ArtDeco collection - I love that case with the butterflies.

  	That's it for now I think.  I'm running out of space anyway.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 17, 2013)

Oh yes, that ArtDeco palette with the butterflies and the duochrome eyeshadows... *sigh* I have no space left at all to store my make up and nail polish in.



toobusytostitch said:


> Yes, I think I'm going to manage to resist - they're the sort of colours that I buy and then they don't 100% suit me, so don't get much wear.  I'm holding out now for that new ArtDeco collection - I love that case with the butterflies.
> That's it for now I think.  I'm running out of space anyway.


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jan 17, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Oh yes, that ArtDeco palette with the butterflies and the duochrome eyeshadows... *sigh* I have no space left at all to store my make up and nail polish in.


	This forum is so bad for me!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I went ahead and pressed some more of my MAC 'mini' pigments - the tins are only the size of a 5p, and I've now got twelve of them drying out together.  Though tbh I've decided I'm just lazy, and probably can't be bothered to do this again, lol!  Will see how these work out.  Certainly not the sort of thing that I'd get away with doing with the rest of the family home - with just one sickly child it's been ideal!


----------



## rockin (Jan 18, 2013)

British Beauty Blogger has a few items from the Archies Girls collection.  I want the purple eyeshadow palette http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2013/01/mac-archies-girls.html


----------



## rockin (Jan 18, 2013)

Escentual.com have the new Clarins range at 20% less than Debenhams' price, if anyone was considering purchasing any of it

  	The Guerlain is 10% cheaper.  I am considering the purple palette, but do I really NEED any more purples?


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Jan 18, 2013)

rockin said:


> British Beauty Blogger has a few items from the Archies Girls collection.  I want the purple eyeshadow palette http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2013/01/mac-archies-girls.html


  	Meh i don't know what to do about this collection initially i was thinking "i want it all!" but now it just seems all very dupeable and i could really do without spending all the cash even though i love the packaging especially of the quads. I might wait and see some swatches of the Betty Quad but otherwise i think it's just the pale orange blush and some lippies for me.

  	I might spend the money i save on some more unique/better quality eyeshadows from MUFE.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 18, 2013)

The Chanel spring collection is now up on the House of Fraser website! Just ordered the highlighter, £46.


----------



## Alisha1 (Jan 18, 2013)

rockin said:


> British Beauty Blogger has a few items from the Archies Girls collection.  I want the purple eyeshadow palette http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2013/01/mac-archies-girls.html


  	I'm so excited about this collection! Do we know the release date yet?


----------



## amy_forster (Jan 18, 2013)

Alisha1 said:


> I'm so excited about this collection! Do we know the release date yet?


  I think it's march from what I've seen in the press. Company magazine had a little picture about it & I'm sure it mentioned march


----------



## amy_forster (Jan 18, 2013)

Oops  It posted twice!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 18, 2013)

I thought it was February.



Alisha1 said:


> I'm so excited about this collection! Do we know the release date yet?


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Jan 18, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I thought it was February.


  	Last time i spoke to MAC a couple of weeks ago they said last week of Feb but i am hoping for first week of March after payday


----------



## rockin (Jan 18, 2013)

http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2013/01/more-mac-archies-girls.html


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jan 19, 2013)

Unfortunately I'm going to have to add to my 'must have' list with the Estee Lauder release - Pretty Naughty http://www.esteelauder.co.uk/cms/whatsnew/coming_soon.tmpl  .  I can easily resist the matte lipsticks, but I love the powder gelee blush AND the eyeshadow palette.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 19, 2013)

Yes, that powder gelee blush is definitely on my must have list. The eyeshadows aren't as they're not powder gelee formula.

  	The Chanel highlighter powder is already sold out on the HoF website, luckily mine is waiting to be picked up in Guildford (together with my Stereo Rose that I STILL haven't picked up!).



toobusytostitch said:


> Unfortunately I'm going to have to add to my 'must have' list with the Estee Lauder release - Pretty Naughty http://www.esteelauder.co.uk/cms/whatsnew/coming_soon.tmpl  .  I can easily resist the matte lipsticks, but I love the powder gelee blush AND the eyeshadow palette.


----------



## rockin (Jan 19, 2013)

The Estee Lauder powder gelee blush is definitely on my list, too.  The eyeshadow palette doesn't excite me.

  	The Chanel illuminating powder looks absolutely beautiful, but it's too much money for what it is


----------



## Alisha1 (Jan 19, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Yes, that powder gelee blush is definitely on my must have list. The eyeshadows aren't as they're not powder gelee formula.
> 
> The Chanel highlighter powder is already sold out on the HoF website, luckily mine is waiting to be picked up in Guildford (together with my Stereo Rose that I STILL haven't picked up!).


  	I need to try swatch the Chanel highlighter - it's so pretty but I don't really need anymore highlighters!


----------



## PeachTwist (Jan 19, 2013)

So I'm really unhappy with my local Debenhams.

  	I went in last week as I have £30 to spend on my beauty card. Nothing took to me.  Not a thing.

  	I checked the UD counter, looked at the Basics and Vice palette - neither really made me WANT it, you know?

  	Anyway they've gotten rid of a lot of brands and replaced them with a ridiculous "brow bar".

  	I went to YSL, Dior, etc.  Nothing struck me.  I was looking at some of the palettes on display at Dior and they were so glittery and fall-out-ville on my finger I couldn't bring myself to buy something that expensive, even if it would've worked out to barely paying anything.  I just can't justify it if it's poor quality.

  	We don't have Chanel or Guerlain anymore so both of those were out, didn't bother with Estee lauder or Clinique, Art Deco didn't strike me.  I dislike Benefit and Bare Minerals didn't call to me either.

  	I absolutely hate that you have to use points in store - I never see anything in store that I want.  Why can't they be like boots and do it online?  I'd earn more Boots points but I honestly haven't been buying much lately other than MAC which they obviously don't sell, so I never gain points from them.  Problem is you have to redeem the Debenhams points within 6 months, so if I don't then I'll lose them or force myself to buy something I don't even care about much to justify my hard earned points not going to waste lol.


----------



## charlotte366 (Jan 20, 2013)

toobusytostitch said:


> Unfortunately I'm going to have to add to my 'must have' list with the Estee Lauder release - Pretty Naughty http://www.esteelauder.co.uk/cms/whatsnew/coming_soon.tmpl  .  I can easily resist the matte lipsticks, but I love the powder gelee blush AND the eyeshadow palette.


  Although I am desperately cutting down this blush is the only thing I want from spring collections.  Does anyone know when the collection is due out ?


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jan 20, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> So I'm really unhappy with my local Debenhams.
> 
> I went in last week as I have £30 to spend on my beauty card. Nothing took to me.  Not a thing.
> 
> ...


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 20, 2013)

Yeah, Debenhams is a bit of a pain with their Beauty Card, although I usually find something in my local Debenhams to spend my points on (Lancome or Estee Lauder usually) and if not, I often go to London. Since they only convert £15 worth of points at a time, I don't ever have a big balance waiting to be spent. I do like it that they give you free delivery though unlike Boots or House of Fraser, where you have to have a minimm order value to qualify or pick up from store. I still haven't made it to Guildford to pick up my Stereo Rose and I'm afraid I might not be able to again for a while due to this snow. It's been snowing here since 8 am and we've got quite a coverage now. I'm too chicken to drive in the snow, so I'm hoping it'll melt soon.


----------



## gracie90 (Jan 20, 2013)

I have MAC counters in both of my local Debenhams at home (Chester) and uni (Cardiff) - I never realised how lucky that was until I got into MAC!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 20, 2013)

That is lucky! I've never been to a Debenhams with a Mac counter.



gracie90 said:


> I have MAC counters in both of my local Debenhams at home (Chester) and uni (Cardiff) - I never realised how lucky that was until I got into MAC!


----------



## gracie90 (Jan 20, 2013)

Quote:


Anitacska said:


> That is lucky! I've never been to a Debenhams with a Mac counter.


	I only started buying MAC 2 years ago, and I've been at uni for 4 years and the Chester one's been there since my early teens. It didn't seem like a big deal but I know I'm really lucky! We also have a freestanding in Cardiff and a CCO a 15 minute drive from Chester. Makes MAC even harder to resist


----------



## charlotte366 (Jan 20, 2013)

Snowy afternoon resulted in finishing my depotting and labelling my palettes which I depotted a couple of years ago


----------



## PeachTwist (Jan 20, 2013)

My card has £30 of points on it to be spent.  I didn't use the £15 in December so they've carried over to January and they converted the other £15.  I double checked and in store it says I have a balance of £30 - so I guess if you don't use them one month, you get them and the next amount to use at the same time.



gracie90 said:


> I have MAC counters in both of my local Debenhams at home (Chester) and uni (Cardiff) - I never realised how lucky that was until I got into MAC!


----------



## PeachTwist (Jan 20, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *toobusytostitch* 


		I so agree - and I have to 'travel' specially to get to Debenhams too!  (OK, only four or five miles, but it's not a town I go to for anything else!)  Recently I've ended up spending my points on Clarins - I can usually find some item of makeup that I like, and I love a couple of items of their skincare.  I might make the attempt to go and get the couple of things in the up-coming release from Estee Lauder - but I'm guessing the blush will sell out almost immediately, and I can't always take the time out to go to Sutton - I might get the blush on-line, and try for the kajal pencil and the palette in-store; I'm thinking they might not sell out quite so quickly.


  	Mine is only a couple miles.  I'd get some more Clarins skincare as that's what I've been using but honestly I'm not impressed with it and I'm waiting on my Michael Todd True Organics to arrive to try that out.

  	I dunno, I seem to be quite bored with make-up at the moment.  If the points didn't expire I wouldn't even care to find anything.  When does the Estee Lauder collection come out?  Are there swatches online already of it?  I'll take a look to see if any of that interests me.

  	I kind of want to use my points for more "luxury" brands that aren't MAC/UD, as I can't possibly afford to buy high end stuff on a regular basis.  Ah well.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 21, 2013)

Yes, I know, but it's still only £15 a month and I have about £180 sitting on my account that I can't access at all.  £15 a month doesn't go far at all.



PeachTwist said:


> My card has £30 of points on it to be spent.  I didn't use the £15 in December so they've carried over to January and they converted the other £15.  I double checked and in store it says I have a balance of £30 - so I guess if you don't use them one month, you get them and the next amount to use at the same time.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 21, 2013)

10% off beauty at Debenhams with code: *YC72*. Valid until 6th February.


----------



## gracie90 (Jan 21, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> 10% off beauty at Debenhams with code: *YC72*. Valid until 6th February.


	Thanks! Hopefully Debenhams put the new MAC collections up before the Thursday and we can use it then 
  	I need to buy some NW10 Studio Fix though so it's useful anyway!


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jan 21, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> My card has £30 of points on it to be spent.  I didn't use the £15 in December so they've carried over to January and they converted the other £15.  I double checked and in store it says I have a balance of £30 - so I guess if you don't use them one month, you get them and the next amount to use at the same time.
> 
> 
> You're insanely lucky.


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (Jan 21, 2013)

Not sure if u guys are interested in the year of the snake collection by mac, but I read its a Harrods, Selfridges and mac online exclusive. Did not realise Harrods sold mac, but they have an event for the collection on January 31st.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 21, 2013)

I only know about 2 Debenhams in London, one on Oxford Street and one in Westfield. The Oxford St one doesn't have Mac, but has pretty much every other brand, definitely Guerlain, that's where I spend my points on Guerlain.  The Westfield one is smaller, it only has the more common counters, no Guerlain, don't remember exactly which ones. I think you can do a search on the Debenhams website and it tells you what brands each store has.



MakeMeUp79 said:


> Not sure if u guys are interested in the year of the snake collection by mac, but I read its a Harrods, Selfridges and mac online exclusive. Did not realise Harrods sold mac, but they have an event for the collection on January 31st.


----------



## PeachTwist (Jan 21, 2013)

gracie90 said:


> Thanks! Hopefully Debenhams put the new MAC collections up before the Thursday and we can use it then  		 			I need to buy some NW10 Studio Fix though so it's useful anyway!


  	I've yet to try any of MAC's foundations.  I dunno which I'd even go for to be honest.  I only assume I'm NC15 due to the Temptalia foundation matrix as it matches my other brands because last time I was matched as NW20 and I was orange.  I cried, lol.

  	I'm tempted by them, but eh.  Also damn nervous of it being the wrong colour and being out of pocket as I dunno anyone who is into make-up lol.


----------



## rockin (Jan 22, 2013)

Just seen this alternative no-heat depotting method, which might be of interest http://maquillageobscura.blogspot.co.uk/2013/01/depot.html


----------



## rockin (Jan 22, 2013)

It seems we WILL be getting the Urban Decay OZ palettes here in the UK.  Debenhams have said on Facebook that they will be available next week  'exclusively online'


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Jan 22, 2013)

rockin said:


> Just seen this alternative no-heat depotting method, which might be of interest http://maquillageobscura.blogspot.co.uk/2013/01/depot.html


  	Mix and matching your own naked palette = genius! I wish i'd known this before. my palettes got brutalised in the depotting process.


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 22, 2013)

Hey guys. Just popping in to say that i'm raising money for my car tax and such and have posted up a sales tread. Got quite a few bits to start off and will add more throughout the week. Thanks!


----------



## amy_forster (Jan 22, 2013)

Seems we're all raising money at the moment Lou  I've just posted a sale thread in the clearance bin too as I need to seriously declutter my stash due to the impending arrival of a little one in the near future & any funds raised would be much appreciated (but I'll still be popping over to have a nosey at yours  , not that I need anything else!)


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 22, 2013)

I've finally made it to Guildford to pick up my Stereo Rose and the Chanel highlighter (which is GORGEOUS!). I didn't buy anything else, but I saw the Estee Lauder gelee powder blush in HoF and it's so pretty!  I'll wait for it to hit Debenhams, so I can get it with either my points (plus I have a £16 voucher) or Boots, so I can get some extra Adv Card points.

  	Oh and I got matched for YSL Le Teint Touche Eclat foundation for fun, got a 7 day sample and a free Forever Youth Liberator sample. I can't use the foundation right now because I was selected to try a new foundation (not sure if I'm allowed to say it's Lancome?) and have to keep using it for 4 weeks. Not a problem though as it's pretty nice.


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jan 22, 2013)

rockin said:


> Just seen this alternative no-heat depotting method, which might be of interest http://maquillageobscura.blogspot.co.uk/2013/01/depot.html


	How clever!  I can see more depotting in my future - I've not tried anything that might require heat yet.


----------



## rockin (Jan 22, 2013)

According to Twitter:

  	"No7's answer to the Clarisonic is out tomorrow and it's on offer for £15!"


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 22, 2013)

I hated my Clarisonic, did nothing to my skin whatsoever. Give me Mac VAE any day!



rockin said:


> According to Twitter:
> 
> "No7's answer to the Clarisonic is out tomorrow and it's on offer for £15!"


----------



## rockin (Jan 22, 2013)

I don't have a Clarisonic.  I think it's way too expensive for what it is.  I could be tempted by the Boots one if it's any good, but it's not top of my list of priorities.

  	I'm waiting for the Estee Lauder gelee blush to go on sale, as I have Boots points to buy it with. However, I'm wondering if the MAC ones that will be coming out will have more product for the money. Certainly the EDES had more product than the Estee Lauder equivalents


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jan 23, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I hated my Clarisonic, did nothing to my skin whatsoever. Give me Mac VAE any day!


	I don't know what happened with my Clarisonic - I did absolutely love it, but somehow it's disappeared from my routine!  Might dig it out and try again.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Jan 23, 2013)

rockin said:


> According to Twitter:
> 
> "No7's answer to the Clarisonic is out tomorrow and it's on offer for £15!"


  	I've got the Rio version of the clarisonic which i think was about 45 squid which i use every time i clean my face and really helps get rid of the flakiness of my dry skin and leaves it nice and soft.

  	I think the Rio and the No7 one are just oscillating face brushes without the "sonic" element. I think in reality this just means the clarisonic oscilates a lot more times a second and supposedly is better because it gets deeper down muck without being as harsh a bit like a sonic toothbrush!


----------



## banana1234 (Jan 23, 2013)

i get very dry flaky skin in the winter time and the clarisonic has worked wonders for my skin but it was very expensive... but now i have it i love it. but it was a luxury purchase... but i was spending like £40 on moisturisers/face wash every month or so trying new ones to see if they worked or exfoliants to see if they helped and moisture masks none of them helped my skin... i was venturing into origins and clarins products and they are damn expensive and werent really helping that much. now i can use a £5 moisturiser and a £6 face wash, so i guess it all works out in the long run?


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 23, 2013)

I don't have dry skin, maybe that's why it didn't do anything for me. I have blackheads and it definitely didn't help clear them either though. I sold it for about £70 in the end, so it wasn't too bad.

  	I asked in Debenhams about the EL spring collection, the MUA didn't really know when it's going to be released, she guessed end of February. I did see though that there's going to be another gelee powder highlighter/bronzer in the summer collection! (She kept flicking through her book, so I saw the pictures.)


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jan 23, 2013)

I asked about it in our House of Fraser - they don't have the new blusher yet!  Though the EL MUA wasn't actually there (I spoke to the Chanel lady), so I'm going to check again tomorrow.  I did see the Chanel powder, and I do agree that it's VERY pretty.  Almost tempted


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 23, 2013)

It was definitely out in the Guildford store! I nearly bought it, but wanted to wait for Debenhams since my local one has an EL counter, so I can buy it any day with my vouchers/points.



toobusytostitch said:


> I asked about it in our House of Fraser - they don't have the new blusher yet!  Though the EL MUA wasn't actually there (I spoke to the Chanel lady), so I'm going to check again tomorrow.  I did see the Chanel powder, and I do agree that it's VERY pretty.  Almost tempted


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jan 23, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> It was definitely out in the Guildford store! I nearly bought it, but wanted to wait for Debenhams since my local one has an EL counter, so I can buy it any day with my vouchers/points.


	Yes - I remember reading your post - I did say that I thought that it was out in some stores, but I suppose it wasn't actually the EL MUA.  I want to see it, and might buy it there (as the MUA is normally really nice and gives generous samples), and want to see the palette and the kajal pencil to decide if it's worth ordering from Debenhams.  I'm not 100% sure about the colours in the palette to be honest.

  	I actually got rid of about six individual eyeshadows today - I decided that I was really never going to use them again, as they are silver and/or lilac.  I don't think that they suit me at all to be honest.


----------



## rockin (Jan 24, 2013)

I asked at Boots yesterday, and the SA didn't know when the new Estee Lauder collection was coming in.  That said, she wasn't the EL rep, as the EL rep had gone home already.  She did, however, figure that it could be soon, as other brands' Spring collections are starting to arrive now.

  	I used some of my Boots points and got the Estee Lauder Shadow Paints in Steel and Sinister.  If you don't use points to pay, they are currently giving £7.50 worth of points if you buy any 3 Estee Lauder products


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jan 24, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> It was definitely out in the Guildford store! I nearly bought it, but wanted to wait for Debenhams since my local one has an EL counter, so I can buy it any day with my vouchers/points.


	I went back in today, and had a chat with Karen, the lovely EL MUA in House of Fraser.  She said that they weren't in yet, but she has my name/mobile number and will set aside a palette, kajal pencil and blush.  She will keep them until Wednesday next week then text, as they are going GWP then.  That's good for me, as I do the banking at work on Wednesdays.  Apparently one of the two purchases required should be skin care, but she will let me have the gift if I purchase two of the things that she's setting aside   She's so nice, it's worth not getting the points - and no parcels arriving to cause suspicion at home 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jan 24, 2013)

rockin said:


> I asked at Boots yesterday, and the SA didn't know when the new Estee Lauder collection was coming in.  That said, she wasn't the EL rep, as the EL rep had gone home already.  She did, however, figure that it could be soon, as other brands' Spring collections are starting to arrive now.
> 
> I used some of my Boots points and got the Estee Lauder Shadow Paints in Steel and Sinister.  If you don't use points to pay, they are currently giving £7.50 worth of points if you buy any 3 Estee Lauder products


	Thanks - I also asked in Boots, and the EL SA didn't know either.  Though I think sometimes House of Fraser get the EL releases a little bit earlier than other places.  The Boots in Epsom has quite a few beauty brands now, but I never see anyone buying anything from the 'premium' counters.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 24, 2013)

Is anyone planning on getting any of the new Urban Decay Oz palettes? I think I'll get Gilda, it's got gorgeous pinks and purples, not that keen on the colours in the other one. I beleieve Debenhams will have them online next week.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 24, 2013)

The Mac Year of the Snake collection is now up on the Selfridges website! http://www.selfridges.com/en/Beauty/Brand-rooms/Contemporary/MAC/Whats-New/Year-Of-The-Snake/


----------



## rockin (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh yes indeedy, I plan to get one or both of them!  It's Glinda, by the way - the good witch in Wizard of Oz.  That one's my favourite, too.  The Debenhams blog says 29th January


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 24, 2013)

So it is.  My younger daughter's name is similar to Gilda and that's why that stuck with me, but I think that's a Nars blush, isn't it?



rockin said:


> Oh yes indeedy, I plan to get one or both of them!  It's Glinda, by the way - the good witch in Wizard of Oz.  That one's my favourite, too.  The Debenhams blog says 29th January


----------



## rockin (Jan 24, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> The Mac Year of the Snake collection is now up on the Selfridges website! http://www.selfridges.com/en/Beauty/Brand-rooms/Contemporary/MAC/Whats-New/Year-Of-The-Snake/


  	I'm liking the packaging, and the design on the powders.  Good job I already have both pigments and an earlier release of Shell Pearl, or I'd definitely be buying those.  Think I may go for a couple of the eyeshadows, though, but would rather buy through Debenhams or HoF if they get them


----------



## rockin (Jan 24, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> So it is.  My younger daughter's name is similar to Gilda and that's why that stuck with me, but I think *that's a Nars blush, isn't it*?


  	I believe it is


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 24, 2013)

I don't think they will. Someone said it was Selfridges, Harrods and Mac online exclusive. I'm thinking about getting an eyeshadow or two now, although the colours aren't that interesting, I do love the packaging though. I will wait for Mac to get it, at least it'll be free delivery. I ordered the Asia exclusive Guerlain blush from Selfridges yesterday and I'm not going to fork out another fiver for postage.



rockin said:


> I'm liking the packaging, and the design on the powders.  Good job I already have both pigments and an earlier release of Shell Pearl, or I'd definitely be buying those.  Think I may go for a couple of the eyeshadows, though, but would rather buy through Debenhams or HoF if they get them


----------



## rockin (Jan 24, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I don't think they will. Someone said it was Selfridges, Harrods and Mac online exclusive. I'm thinking about getting an eyeshadow or two now, although the colours aren't that interesting, I do love the packaging though. I will wait for Mac to get it, at least it'll be free delivery. I ordered the Asia exclusive Guerlain blush from Selfridges yesterday and I'm not going to fork out another fiver for postage.


  	Thanks for letting me know, I will have to get mine from MAC then.  I don't want to have to pay Selfridges' postage charges.


----------



## rockin (Jan 24, 2013)

Cocktailcosmetics.co.uk have quite a lot in their sale at the moment, including some ArtDeco


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jan 24, 2013)

I think so!  Though I think I'm more of a bad witch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I prefer the Theodora palette.  I like the quote on the blog "Personally, I recommend getting both because some days you’re good and other days you can be very very bad…" .


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jan 24, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I ordered the Asia exclusive Guerlain blush from Selfridges yesterday and I'm not going to fork out another fiver for postage.


  	Ooh, I've been looking at those Asia exclusives on Selfridges - I also like the Meteorites Campact UV Shield - just because it's Meteorites and it's SOOO pretty!  The Year of the Snake MAC doesn't really excite me too much - luckily.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 24, 2013)

Me too, lol, but I don't like the colours in the Theodora palette. I love pinks and purples and not that keen on browns.



toobusytostitch said:


> Ooh, I've been looking at those Asia exclusives on Selfridges - *I also like the Meteorites Campact UV Shield* - just because it's Meteorites and it's SOOO pretty!  The Year of the Snake MAC doesn't really excite me too much - luckily.


----------



## Alisha1 (Jan 24, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I don't think they will. Someone said it was Selfridges, Harrods and Mac online exclusive. I'm thinking about getting an eyeshadow or two now, although the colours aren't that interesting, I do love the packaging though. I will wait for Mac to get it, at least it'll be free delivery. *I ordered the Asia exclusive Guerlain blush* from Selfridges yesterday and I'm not going to fork out another fiver for postage.


  	I'm praying they restock that blush! Selfridges gave me a £30 gift voucher to apologise for my last order and I'm lemming makeup!


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Jan 24, 2013)

Just got an email from MAC apparently the Year of the Snake collection is online there: http://www.maccosmetics.co.uk/whats_new/10488/New-Collections/Year-of-the-Snake/index.tmpl


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 24, 2013)

Blimey, they sent the e-mail out at the same time as the collection released? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I've ordered Once Upon A Time and Aztec Brick, mostly for the packaging, but I don't have those eyeshadows anyway. 



mushroomteagirl said:


> Just got an email from MAC apparently the Year of the Snake collection is online there: http://www.maccosmetics.co.uk/whats_new/10488/New-Collections/Year-of-the-Snake/index.tmpl


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 24, 2013)

I don't think so. You could try phoning the counter I guess.



Alisha1 said:


> *Do you know if this will be instore as well?*
> 
> I'm praying they restock that blush! Selfridges gave me a £30 gift voucher to apologise for my last order and I'm lemming makeup!


----------



## rockin (Jan 24, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *xiaohua* 



		 			Hi all, I just got a 50% off code from cosme-de.com.

 		 			U can make wish through this link. http://www.cosme-de.com/en/promotions/2013_make_a_wish.html

 		 			I made a wish of 50% off $500 yesterday and received the 50% code on orders over $500 today.



  	You're planning on buying over $500 of makeup??  Wow! I don't have that kind of money


----------



## xiaohua (Jan 24, 2013)

rockin said:


> You're planning on buying over $500 of makeup??  Wow! I don't have that kind of money


	50% off $500, u only need to pay $250, about £155. I gave it to my friends who want to buy some Jill Stuart products.


----------



## xiaohua (Jan 24, 2013)

They have Dior Grand Bal Carnet de Maquillage for £54, after discount, it is £27. http://www.cosme-de.com/en/product/product_page.html?pdid=6413
  	You can make a wish with 50% off $100 
  	One wish a day until the end of Jan.


----------



## rockin (Jan 24, 2013)

xiaohua said:


> 50% off $500, u only need to pay $250, about £155. I gave it to my friends who want to buy some Jill Stuart products.


 
  	Since they appear to be in Hong Kong, I would be very wary of having to pay large customs fees, plus the PO handling fee of £8.


----------



## rockin (Jan 24, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Blimey, they sent the e-mail out at the same time as the collection released?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	A huge surprise to get the email the same day the collection is released!  I ordered Once Upon A Time, Aztec Brick and Altered State.  I have no need for any more Carbon LOL


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 24, 2013)

I found I have Altered State in one of the holiday palettes and the colour isn't that special, so don't need two of them. I mostly bought them for the outer boxes anyway, lol.



rockin said:


> A huge surprise to get the email the same day the collection is released!  I ordered Once Upon A Time, Aztec Brick and Altered State.  I have no need for any more Carbon LOL


----------



## gracie90 (Jan 24, 2013)

I did a Live Chat and here's what we get MAC-wise next month:

  	Sarah: STRENGTH COLLECTION 
	Sarah: VIVA GLAM NICKY 2
	Sarah: PRO LONGWEAR PAINT POT
	Sarah: MINERALIZE VOLCANIC ASH EXFOLIATOR
	Sarah: THE STYLISH BROW
	Sarah: M·A·C MAKING PRETTY (FN) SELFRIDGES & SELFRIDGES ONLINE ONLY
	Sarah: MAC LIGHTFUL WITH MARINE-BRIGHT FORMULA (FN)
	Sarah: HARRODS, SELFRIDGES AND MAC ONLINE ONLY


----------



## Alisha1 (Jan 24, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I don't think so. You could try phoning the counter I guess.


  	I think it might be cause Selfridges tweeted a pic of the collection on a stand


----------



## Alisha1 (Jan 24, 2013)

gracie90 said:


> Sarah: HARRODS, SELFRIDGES AND MAC ONLINE ONLY


  	I can't wait to check out the brow collection! I've been meaning to invest in some brow products for a while...! Any idea when they will be released, this coming thursday or the next? Thanks for posting!


----------



## PeachTwist (Jan 24, 2013)

Okay so I decided I had to use my points.  I was itching for just something new and just had to deal with it.

  	So I went to UD and got the Good Karma Optical Blurring Brush to use with my UD Naked Skin foundation, as apparently they were made to be used together and then I got the XL De-Slick spray.  In total I only paid £11 so I'm happy.

  	I tried out the brush with the foundation and OMG.  I have oily skin, with very large pores... and I swear to god my skin looked FLAWLESS.  I'm astounded.  I know they said it was made to be used with it but yanno, I was skeptical.  But holy crap, it works.  I usually use a primer, then a pore-filler and then my foundation.  I only tested it quickly before a shower and just put moisturiser on - my pores were gone.  Vanished.

  	I'm thrilled.  Yay!


----------



## PeachTwist (Jan 24, 2013)

The packaging for the Year of the Snake collection is gorgeous.  Absolutely strunning.  Typically I got Plumful for free from MAC when they messed up with my AC order otherwise I'd pick it up, lol.

  	Am kinda interested in the BP but I dunno if I'd use it much so I'll probably have to pass.  That box is just gorgeous though.  I think this is one collection where if I had it spare, I'd buy it simply for the packaging and I never do that.


----------



## lovesongx (Jan 24, 2013)

Alisha1 said:


> I can't wait to check out the brow collection! I've been meaning to invest in some brow products for a while...! Any idea when they will be released, this coming thursday or the next? Thanks for posting!


  	I nipped into MAC Liverpool after work and they said the new collections would be on counters Thursday 7th Feb. The MUA was raving about Party Parrot lippy from Strength!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 24, 2013)

In that case, probably.  I'm not near a Selfridges plus just ordered from Mac anyway, so not too bothered. 



Alisha1 said:


> I think it might be cause Selfridges tweeted a pic of the collection on a stand


----------



## rockin (Jan 24, 2013)

gracie90 said:


> Sarah: HARRODS, SELFRIDGES AND MAC ONLINE ONLY


 
  	OMG, sounds like a lot!  I can exclude the brow, the volcanic ash and the Nicki, though, which makes it not look quite so bad.  Making Pretty is too expensive, so I'll skip that too, and I don't think I want anything from Lightful. 

  	That leaves Strength and Pro Longwear Paint Pots - phew!  I think I only want a couple of bits from Strength, but I do want a few of the Paint Pots.  If the Paint Pots are indeed permanent, I don't have to grab them all at once, thankfully. 

  	I will probably only get Dangerous Cuvee if the formulation has improved - I remember there were a lot of negative reviews of it before.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 24, 2013)

I only want 2 of the paint pots, I have the others already. Is Making Pretty the couture collection? That's a skip then. I kind of want the purple lipstick from Strength, but actually I don't even wear the purples I already have and I'm on a lipstick no-buy anyway. I might pick up Ronnie Red from Archie instead as it's so pretty, even though I have plenty other reds too. 



rockin said:


> OMG, sounds like a lot!  I can exclude the brow, the volcanic ash and the Nicki, though, which makes it not look quite so bad.  Making Pretty is too expensive, so I'll skip that too, and I don't think I want anything from Lightful.
> 
> That leaves Strength and Pro Longwear Paint Pots - phew!  I think I only want a couple of bits from Strength, but I do want a few of the Paint Pots.  If the Paint Pots are indeed permanent, I don't have to grab them all at once, thankfully.
> 
> I will probably only get Dangerous Cuvee if the formulation has improved - I remember there were a lot of negative reviews of it before.


----------



## rockin (Jan 24, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I only want 2 of the paint pots, I have the others already. Is Making Pretty the couture collection? That's a skip then. I kind of want the purple lipstick from Strength, but actually I don't even wear the purples I already have and I'm on a lipstick no-buy anyway. I might pick up Ronnie Red from Archie instead as it's so pretty, even though I have plenty other reds too.


  	Yes, Making Pretty is the couture collection.  I think I want Absolute Power lipstick and the blushes from Strength.  Thinking about Chilled On Ice, Dangerous Cuvee, Frozen Violet and Antique Diamond Paint Pots


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 24, 2013)

I want Frozen Violet and Antique Diamond myself.



rockin said:


> Yes, Making Pretty is the couture collection.  I think I want Absolute Power lipstick and the blushes from Strength.  Thinking about Chilled On Ice, Dangerous Cuvee, Frozen Violet and Antique Diamond Paint Pots


----------



## Alisha1 (Jan 24, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I only want 2 of the paint pots, I have the others already. Is Making Pretty the couture collection? That's a skip then. I kind of want the purple lipstick from Strength, but actually I don't even wear the purples I already have and I'm on a lipstick no-buy anyway. I might pick up *Ronnie Red *from Archie instead as it's so pretty, even though I have plenty other reds too.


  	Ronnie Red looks great can't wait for this collection to come out!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 25, 2013)

The Estee Lauder gelee powder blush is now up on the Debenhams website! 10% off code *YC72*.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Jan 25, 2013)

The pro longwear paint pots are permanent so if you find yourself stretched this month you can always hold off.

  	Also there's going to be a baking collection in the early part of the year with some new colours which are limited: http://www.thesundaygirl.com/2013/01/the-return-of-mac-lavender-whip-mac.html


----------



## rockin (Jan 25, 2013)

I was going to get the Estee Lauder blush when it arrives at Boots, using my points, but considering the fact that our counter tend to get very small amounts of such products, and the 10% discount at Debenhams, I've gone ahead and bought it from Debenhams.  I got a MAC 242 brush as well, so not only do I get the 10% on that as well, but I qualify for the extra points.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 25, 2013)

rockin said:


> I was going to get the Estee Lauder blush when it arrives at Boots, using my points, but considering the fact that our counter tend to get very small amounts of such products, and the 10% discount at Debenhams, I've gone ahead and bought it from Debenhams.  I got a MAC 242 brush as well, so not only do I get the 10% on that as well, but I qualify for the extra points.


  I've ordered mine too, especially as the MUA at the Debenhams counter didn't even know when it was coming out, and I didn't want to risk it selling out.


----------



## charlotte366 (Jan 25, 2013)

I got this from my counter yesterday, they only had 4 in!, the testers/stand wasn't out but when I asked when it was out, she said they already had it and let me have one! Haven't used it yet though, was very late up this morning and nearly missed my dentist appointment.

  	I pass the professional exam I sat in Nov on tuesday so the blush was my little treat, my big treat is my holiday this year, getting very excited, going to book it next week!


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jan 25, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Blimey, they sent the e-mail out at the same time as the collection released?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Did I really say I wasn't interested in these?  I made the mistake of taking another look, and ended up with all the eyeshadows, one of the pigments (the purple one) and the Beauty powder and the eye-liner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Ah well, I'm not getting the Guerlain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jan 25, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I want Frozen Violet and Antique Diamond myself.


	Me too, I got the others in a previous release.  Actually, I found Dangerous Cuvee to be not so good - glitter EVERYwhere - hope they've changed the formulation.


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jan 25, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *charlotte366* 



*I pass the professional exam I sat in Nov* on tuesday so the blush was my little treat, my big treat is my holiday this year, getting very excited, going to book it next week!


	Congratulations!!!


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jan 25, 2013)

Oh now I don't know what to do!!!  The lovely Karen at EL in House of Fraser did say that she didn't know how many she'd be getting - though I'm first on the list, so just hoping that she'll get at least one!  Won't know until Wednesday when I've arranged to go and collect - with the GWP that is only starting on Wednesday......


----------



## charlotte366 (Jan 25, 2013)

https://www.liberty.co.uk/fcp/product/Liberty//Signature-Colour-Trend-Artist-Palette-Set/82358

  	Just been naughty and purchased this... I really have been enjoying the laura mercier kit I got in the space nk sale at christmas and its a bargin for what you get. I might sell the extra palette on ebay as I don't need to keep it as it will be an excuse to fill it, this should recoup some of the cost.

  	On the plus side I still haven't used the 2 Chantecaille quads I purchased in the space nk sale so I think I am going to list them on ebay as I should be able to make back my money as they only cost me £35 each, I might even make a little bit of profit. This should cover the cost of the LM palette and give me some extra cash towards my holiday.

  	My big worry is the new mac extra dimension collection when it comes out, I love the sound of about 4 shadows and blush is my big weakness, I want them all:-(


----------



## charlotte366 (Jan 25, 2013)

toobusytostitch said:


> Oh now I don't know what to do!!!  The lovely Karen at EL in House of Fraser did say that she didn't know how many she'd be getting - though I'm first on the list, so just hoping that she'll get at least one!  Won't know until Wednesday when I've arranged to go and collect - with the GWP that is only starting on Wednesday......


  	hang on and get the gwp, my local debenhams has a really small el counter, if you know she is going to hold when it comes in you should be fine.

  	Or alternatively order online and return once you know if hof got it in?


----------



## charlotte366 (Jan 25, 2013)

toobusytostitch said:


> Congratulations!!!


  	thank you, i was very suprised but couldn't be happier, 3 more to go and then no more exams! I have been doing them for nearly 7 years


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 25, 2013)

I'd be interested to buy the empty LM palette off you at a reasonable price.  I'm also still after your Perfect Topping MSF, please remember me if you decide to sell it.



charlotte366 said:


> https://www.liberty.co.uk/fcp/product/Liberty//Signature-Colour-Trend-Artist-Palette-Set/82358
> 
> Just been naughty and purchased this... I really have been enjoying the laura mercier kit I got in the space nk sale at christmas and its a bargin for what you get. I might sell the extra palette on ebay as I don't need to keep it as it will be an excuse to fill it, this should recoup some of the cost.
> 
> ...


----------



## charlotte366 (Jan 25, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I'd be interested to buy the empty LM palette off you at a reasonable price.  I'm also still after your Perfect Topping MSF, please remember me if you decide to sell it.


  	That would be great, it would save on ebay fees! PM me and we can sort out the details.

  	Still deciding on the MSF, the collection is shrinking but some things are hard to let go of even when you know you don't use them, you are first inline when I do decide though!

  	My holiday is proving to be an added incentive to clear out though as I want to replace my camera with a DSLR and I said I would fund it out of clearing out my make up and clothes etc, therefore the quicker I clear out the sooner I can buy and the more time I get to play with it before my holiday. its such a shame that ebay only lets you list 10 beauty things every 30 days, it even includes make up bags and stuff which means clearing out is a long drawn out process.

  	I have the money for the holiday deposit and can afford to pay for the holiday before the balance is due, but it will restrict my beauty spending as I can't haul and have the holiday, so it should restrict me to one or two items a month which will help make things more manageable!
	I decided that I will list all the BNIB expensive stuff first like the Chantecaille and Guerlain Liu Palette first to try to generate the cash for the camera faster, I am so excited!


----------



## rockin (Jan 25, 2013)

Another BB cream to be avoided.

  	Vampy Varnish just tweeted:


  	Testing the new Revlon BB Cream. Looked in the mirror after 4 hours of wear and it looked like I shellacked my face with lard.


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jan 25, 2013)

charlotte366 said:


> hang on and get the gwp, my local debenhams has a really small el counter, if you know she is going to hold when it comes in you should be fine.
> 
> Or alternatively order online and return once you know if hof got it in?


	Actually decision made - she phoned me this afternoon to say that she's definitely got all that I want, and will hold for me until Wednesday lunchtime (when I'll be passing anyway on the way to the bank).


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jan 25, 2013)

rockin said:


> Another BB cream to be avoided.
> 
> Vampy Varnish just tweeted:
> 
> ...


	Um, I'm guessing that's not a recommendation then??  I've tried a fair few BB cream, but not Revlon.  Think I'll leave it


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jan 25, 2013)

I've got a small recommendation - for dry skins anyway - on a recent Bobbi Brown order I got a small(ish) sample of the Extra Balm Rinse.  I'm definitely going to purchase the full size - it's like lemon curd, with an orange aroma - slightly odd, but I love it.  It's great for my dry skin, that is feeling really extra dry after the cold weather - all the redness has gone, and I LOVE the lemon/orange aroma that lingers for ages.  Really good at getting the make-up off too.  I see that it's quite pricy - at £42, but I am so going to get some when there's a good offer on Bobbi Brown!


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jan 25, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> So it is.  My younger daughter's name is similar to Gilda and that's why that stuck with me, but I think that's a Nars blush, isn't it?


	I knew that this was familiar - it's also a lovely Guerlain Rouge G shade that I use often!  So it's certainly a great name


----------



## nazia (Jan 25, 2013)

Just thought I'd quickly mention that the Debenhams 10% code seems to be working on Chanel this time round. I ordered the new highlighter powder and got it for just over £41 plus the 500 points bonus which is nice!


----------



## nazia (Jan 25, 2013)

Sorry, silly post


----------



## rockin (Jan 26, 2013)

My Year Of The Snake order from Debenhams has already arrived!!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 26, 2013)

From Debenhams? I thought they weren't selling them.



rockin said:


> My Year Of The Snake order from Debenhams has already arrived!!


  	My Mac order has just come and my Aztec Brick e/s hasn't got the special sleeve on it.  The other one has. Not sure what to do, I don't want to faff about with returning it, but equally they should've sent it with one. Might contact Mac and see what they say anyway.


----------



## rockin (Jan 26, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> From Debenhams? I thought they weren't selling them.
> 
> 
> My Mac order has just come and my Aztec Brick e/s hasn't got the special sleeve on it.  The other one has. Not sure what to do, I don't want to faff about with returning it, but equally they should've sent it with one. Might contact Mac and see what they say anyway.


	Oops, sorry - yes it was from MAC.  I'd had an email saying my Debenhams order had been dispatched, and since my MAC order arrived with the postie in a black envelope I got muddled.


----------



## Shepherdess (Jan 26, 2013)

Does anyone know when the new urban decay wizard of oz palettes are out in the uk? They look amazing.


----------



## rockin (Jan 26, 2013)

Shepherdess said:


> Does anyone know when the new urban decay wizard of oz palettes are out in the uk? They look amazing.


  	I think I read somewhere that Debenhams would have them on 29th January


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 26, 2013)

rockin said:


> I think I read somewhere that Debenhams would have them on 29th January


  I thought I read 28th which is Monday, but either way it's next week. I think it's gonna be an online exclusive, but I may be wrong.


----------



## rockin (Jan 26, 2013)

Beautybay.com have got the ArtDeco Butterfly collection


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks. I think I'll wait and see if Debenhams put it up before the 10% off offer ends.



rockin said:


> Beautybay.com have got the ArtDeco Butterfly collection


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jan 26, 2013)

rockin said:


> Beautybay.com have got the ArtDeco Butterfly collection


	Thank you - I've ordered the pretty case and the four duochrome shadows.  I like a few of the lip products, but they'll have to wait now until after pay-day.  Hopefully they won't sell out, and maybe Debenhams will get them, so i can get the points


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 26, 2013)

Has anyone heard about this? http://lacquersofkasterborous.blogspot.co.uk/2013/01/they-destroyed-my-pretties.html Apparently Royal Mail destroys packages sent abroad if they contain nail polish. What I don't know is whether they do it with incoming packages too.  I bloody hope they don't because I will cry if I can't order nail polish from the US anymore.


----------



## rockin (Jan 26, 2013)

I did read something somewhere about not being able to ship nail polish abroad anymore.  I believe the US doesn't allow nail polish to be sent abroad either, but somehow they get through.  One ebay seller I have bought from mis-describes the goods so as to hopefully not get stopped and checked.  Some websites say they can't send certain cosmetics abroad, too. 

  	If they stuck to the letter of the law, then there would be a lot of brands we wouldn't be able to get here anymore 

  	I don't consider nail polish to be particularly hazardous


----------



## rockin (Jan 27, 2013)

Shell Pearl and Plumful are sold out already


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jan 27, 2013)

rockin said:


> I did read something somewhere about not being able to ship nail polish abroad anymore.  I believe the US doesn't allow nail polish to be sent abroad either, but somehow they get through.  One ebay seller I have bought fro*m mis-describes the g*oods so as to hopefully not get stopped and checked.  Some websites say they can't send certain cosmetics abroad, too.
> 
> If they stuck to the letter of the law, then there would be a lot of brands we wouldn't be able to get here anymore
> 
> *I don't consider nail polish to be particularly hazardous*


  	That's probably the only way to ship n/p, though it is illegal and the (private) seller might be in big trouble.


  	It's inflammable, that's the issue. It's the same with perfumes.


  	ETA: Commercial businesses are, of course, still allowed to ship n/p. But they will have a distribution license.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jan 27, 2013)

I posted some information in the n/p thread. Fedex and DHL are still allowed to ship, but not USPS. It wouldn't matter if it weren't for the large price difference.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jan 27, 2013)

Anita, here is an update from the Royal Mail website:

  	Prohibitions and restrictions in the domestic and international post A guide for Royal Mail contract and account customers
*Valid from 14th January 2013*

*Nail varnish and polish*
UK destinations: Yes International destinations: no
	Follow these packaging guidelines:
	Volume per item must not exceed 30ml. No more than four bottles of nail varnish can be sent in any one package. Bottles of nail varnish must be placed in strong outer packaging and be so packed, secured or cushioned in such a way that they cannot break, be punctured or leak their contents into the outer packaging. An ID8000 label must be applied (see page 40). The sender’s name and return address must be clearly visible on the outer packaging. These items may only be
	sent using our 1st Class or 2nd Class products paid for via online postage, franking or on account (VAT exempt 1st and 2nd Class Account Mail), Special DeliveryTM paid for via online postage, franking or on account, Royal Mail Tracked and Royal Mail Sameday. Please note PacketpostTM Returns, Business Response, FreepostTM and all variants of PacketpostTM and PacketsortTM are excluded.

*Perfume and aftershave*
	(including eau de parfum and eau de toilette)
UK destinations: Yes International destinations: no
	Follow these packaging guidelines:
	Volume per item must not exceed 150ml. No more than four perfumes or aftershaves can be sent in any one package. The perfume or aftershave must be within its original retail packaging and then placed in strong outer packaging. The inner packagings must be packed, secured or cushioned to prevent breakage or leakage of their contents into the outer packaging. An ID8000 label must be applied (see page 40). The sender’s name and return address must be clearly visible on the outer packaging. These items may only be sent using our 1st Class or 2nd Class products paid for via online postage, franking or on account (VAT exempt 1st and 2nd Class Account Mail), Special DeliveryTM paid for via online postage, franking or on account, Royal Mail Tracked and Royal Mail Sameday. Please note PacketpostTM Returns, Business Response, FreepostTM and all variants of PacketpostTM
	and PacketsortTM are excluded

  	Failure to comply with the legal requirements for the transport of dangerous goods puts lives at risk and is a criminal offence which may be subject to prosecution. If you send dangerous goods and do not comply with the applicable terms and conditions then Royal Mail may deal with the goods as it sees fit including destroying or disposing of the relevant items.


----------



## rockin (Jan 27, 2013)

Wow, that all seems a bit excessive!  Yes, naturally you'd want to make sure everything was well padded to prevent breakage, but I've never heard of ID8000 labels!  It doesn't read as if you can take the package into the Post Office and pay over the counter for postage either, which is rather strange.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jan 27, 2013)

rockin said:


> Wow, that all seems a bit excessive!  Yes, naturally you'd want to make sure everything was well padded to prevent breakage, but I've never heard of ID8000 labels!  It doesn't read as if you can take the package into the Post Office and pay over the counter for postage either, which is rather strange.


  	It would be interesting to find out the cause of these new rules.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 27, 2013)

Exactly! Plus some brands are not available in the UK (eg. Zoya, indie polishes) and it really bugs me that I'm not allowed to buy these brands anymore due to shipping. Hopefully USPS will continue to let packages through, the sellers usually put things like crafts supplies on the customs form.



Mac-Guy said:


> I posted some information in the n/p thread. Fedex and DHL are still allowed to ship, but not USPS. *It wouldn't matter if it weren't for the large price difference.*


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 27, 2013)

It seems not actually. I first heard about the Royal Mail issue from Adina, the lady who runs A-England, she's suddenly found out she can't send her packages by RM anymore. She's still trying to figure out what to do. 



Mac-Guy said:


> That's probably the only way to ship n/p, though it is illegal and the (private) seller might be in big trouble.
> 
> 
> It's inflammable, that's the issue. It's the same with perfumes.
> ...


----------



## MichaelaLou (Jan 27, 2013)

Does anyone know if were getting archies with strength or after? And if so is it on thursday?


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 27, 2013)

Archie is March in the UK. Strength is February. Not this week as Thursday is still only the 31st.



MichaelaLou said:


> Does anyone know if were getting archies with strength or after? And if so is it on thursday?


----------



## gracie90 (Jan 27, 2013)

I've never ordered nail polish from abroad, but I did CP some for a Specktrette a year or so ago! I was going to order some OPI, but this is annoying


----------



## MichaelaLou (Jan 27, 2013)

Well now I feel daft haha... That's great to know, I might skip strength and save for archies.


----------



## rockin (Jan 27, 2013)

The Oz palettes are up on Debenhams' website


----------



## rockin (Jan 28, 2013)

Hoarder/collector that I am, I found it very hard not to buy both palettes, but I really have to cut down on spending, so have only bought Glinda.  Despite being dark haired, the darker Theodora palette wouldn't have suited me as well colour-wise.  I am trying to tell myself I have enough browns and greens, and I don't really wear green anyway.  I would have had Theodora if I could, just for the collector aspect; what's the betting I regret it after they've sold out?


  	The palettes are £35 each, but the 10% code YC72 does work, so they are £31.50 each.  It's double points on makeup now, but no 500 bonus points for a £35 spend


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Jan 28, 2013)

rockin said:


> The Oz palettes are up on Debenhams' website


  	Ugh down for essential maintenance! I'm glad the 10% off  still works though


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Jan 28, 2013)

MichaelaLou said:


> That's great to know, I might skip strength and save for archies.


  	I've really cut down on my wishlist for Strength now as i'm trying to be sensible. I'm only going to get the Strong Woman and Firm Form lippies. I've already got Ruby Woo (as well as a whole host of other red lippes including the Marilyn ones), Impassioned and Candy Yum Yum. If i do get another though it's going to be Party Parrot as it's a bit more coral-y than Impassioned. I still don't know whether to get the blushes or not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	I'm hoping for a bonus from work so i can really splash out on Archie's though!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 28, 2013)

Yes, I've only ordered Glinda too, I don't actually like the colours in the other one. In fact I'm not keen on these palettes at all, they are so bulky, but the colours in Glinda are very pretty. The double points is still okay, that's still 186 points or so. I'd rather have the 10% off than the points I can't use anyway. 



rockin said:


> Hoarder/collector that I am, I found it very hard not to buy both palettes, but I really have to cut down on spending, so have only bought Glinda.  Despite being dark haired, the darker Theodora palette wouldn't have suited me as well colour-wise.  I am trying to tell myself I have enough browns and greens, and I don't really wear green anyway.  I would have had Theodora if I could, just for the collector aspect; what's the betting I regret it after they've sold out?
> 
> 
> The palettes are £35 each, but the 10% code YC72 does work, so they are £31.50 each.  It's double points on makeup now, but no 500 bonus points for a £35 spend


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jan 28, 2013)

rockin said:


> Hoarder/collector that I am, I found it very hard not to buy both palettes, but I really have to cut down on spending, so have only bought Glinda.  Despite being dark haired, the darker Theodora palette wouldn't have suited me as well colour-wise.  I am trying to tell myself I have enough browns and greens, and I don't really wear green anyway.  I would have had Theodora if I could, just for the collector aspect; what's the betting I regret it after they've sold out?
> 
> 
> The palettes are £35 each, but the 10% code YC72 does work, so they are £31.50 each.  It's double points on makeup now, but no 500 bonus points for a £35 spend


	Same here - I wasn't going to buy any more until after payday, but I'm sure these will sell out by then.  Though I've only ordered the Theodora one - much more my kind of colours I think/hope.  I will probably also regret not getting the other one.  Maybe if it's still there next week...


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jan 28, 2013)

What's with all these Guerlain by Emillo(sic) Pucci Eye set palettes?  There have been so many of them lately for sale in various places, one right now on ebay (I'm a saddo who regularly checks for Guerlain on ebay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

  	http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Guerlain-by-Emillo-Pucci-Eye-set-/281056632315?ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:GB:1123

  	I am practically sure that they're a fake, but where are they all coming from?


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 28, 2013)

They're not fakes, they're from the previous EP collaboration (2007-ish I think).



toobusytostitch said:


> What's with all these Guerlain by Emillo(sic) Pucci Eye set palettes?  There have been so many of them lately for sale in various places, one right now on ebay (I'm a saddo who regularly checks for Guerlain on ebay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jan 28, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> They're not fakes, they're from the previous EP collaboration (2007-ish I think).


	Ooh, are they worth getting does anyone know?


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 28, 2013)

I don't have it, but I guess if you can buy one cheap it might be. Not for 40 quid though...



toobusytostitch said:


> Ooh, are they worth getting does anyone know?


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 28, 2013)

I got an e-mail from Mac apologising for sending out the Aztec Brick without its sleeve and they said they're sending me another one. Score!


----------



## gracie90 (Jan 28, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I got an e-mail from Mac apologising for sending out the Aztec Brick without its sleeve and they said they're sending me another one. Score!


	Another whole e/s? Wow!


----------



## rockin (Jan 28, 2013)

I just got an email from Debenhams - Glinda is on 'her' way


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 28, 2013)

That's how I understand it. This is the e-mail they sent:

  	"I am very sorry to hear that the Aztec Brick Eye Shadow has arrived without the Year of the Snake packaging. I have requested for this product to be re-raised from our warehouse and sent out to you again, you can expect to receive the re-raised order within 2-5 working days.
  	I apologise for any inconvenience this may have caused you, and if I can be of further assistance please do not hesitate to contact me."



gracie90 said:


> Another whole e/s? Wow!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 28, 2013)

So is mine.  And my Guerlain Sakura Blush G arrived today from Selfridges. So pretty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






rockin said:


> I just got an email from Debenhams - Glinda is on 'her' way


----------



## Eleentje (Jan 28, 2013)

Oh wow, those new regulations suck, now I won't be able to buy perfumes on ebay in tester packaging. I hope it doesn't spread to the rest of Europe. Although I believe Germany already has similar kind of regulations in place.


----------



## Alisha1 (Jan 28, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> So is mine.  And my *Guerlain Sakura Blush G *arrived today from Selfridges. So pretty!


  	Please post some pictures I'm still kicking myself for not ordering it when I first saw it last week!!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 28, 2013)

Will do. I only noticed Selfridges were selling it by accident, I was searching for the Guerlain summer collection details and the blush picture came up and said Selfridges, so I clicked and there it was.



Alisha1 said:


> Please post some pictures I'm still kicking myself for not ordering it when I first saw it last week!!


----------



## Eleentje (Jan 28, 2013)

I don't get why they were so secretive with the release or why it is not more widely available


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 28, 2013)

It's an Asia exclusive I believe.



Eleentje said:


> I don't get why they were so secretive with the release or why it is not more widely available


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 28, 2013)

Oh my goodness, has anyone seen this? http://cafemakeup.com/2013/01/27/chanel-mouche-de-beaute-illuminating-powder-quick-look Another gorgeous Chanel highlighter. Must be strong and not try to track it down, I have spent so much on pretty powders that I'm never going to use, it has to stop. But it's soooo pretty...


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Jan 29, 2013)

crikey that really is a stunner, I'd buy that just to look at it!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 29, 2013)

I would definitely just look at it, couldn't bear to ruin that gorgeous design.



mushroomteagirl said:


> crikey that really is a stunner, I'd buy that just to look at it!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 29, 2013)

Very pleased with Mac CS, my replacement Aztec Brick eyeshadow has just arrived (with sleeve!).  Not sure what to do with the other AB, they didn't ask me to return it, so I'm guessing it's mine to keep. Might sell it or give it away on my blog.

  	Also my EL gelee powder blush has just come, it's so pretty.


----------



## Alisha1 (Jan 29, 2013)

Oh I hope that comes to the UK!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm going to London on the 10th February, will ask in Selfridges and Harrods, hoping they will have it then, or at least I get to find out when it's coming (hopefully) to the UK. I know I'm going to want to buy it, who am I kidding really? 



Alisha1 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Oh I hope that comes to the UK!


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jan 29, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I'm going to London on the 10th February, will ask in Selfridges and Harrods, hoping they will have it then, or at least I get to find out when it's coming (hopefully) to the UK. I know I'm going to want to buy it, who am I kidding really?


	OMG, that's gorgeous!  OK, I've been bad and ordered Glinda as well as Theodora....I just know that I'll regret not having it when I see all the reviews!


----------



## jennyap (Jan 29, 2013)

toobusytostitch said:


> OMG, that's gorgeous!  OK, I've been bad and ordered Glinda as well as Theodora....I just know that I'll regret not having it when I see all the reviews!


  	I ordered both too


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 29, 2013)

I was good.  Only ordered Glinda. Not even tempted by the other one. 



jennyap said:


> I ordered both too


----------



## rockin (Jan 29, 2013)

My Estee Lauder gelee blush arrived today - very pretty indeed.  I haven't tried it on my face yet, though, as I am already wearing Launch Away.


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jan 29, 2013)

rockin said:


> My Estee Lauder gelee blush arrived today - very pretty indeed.  I haven't tried it on my face yet, though, as I am already wearing Launch Away.


	I'm looking forward to picking mine up tomorrow   I don't know what the GWP is, usually they're not that great, but you never know


----------



## rockin (Jan 29, 2013)

Estee Lauder GWP at House Of Fraser  http://www.reallyree.com/2013/01/free-estee-lauder-gifts-at-house-of.html  31st January to 6th February


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 29, 2013)

It's not too bad actually. I don't need anything else from EL though and was happier with saving £3 instead.



rockin said:


> Estee Lauder GWP at House Of Fraser  http://www.reallyree.com/2013/01/free-estee-lauder-gifts-at-house-of.html  31st January to 6th February


----------



## rubytitania (Jan 30, 2013)

I've been so good recently! All I've bought so far this year is one lipstick from Apres Chic and the Beauty Powder from Year of the Snake. I'm skipping both the Oz palettes (which is SO hard because I want them both badly) and I am keeping my lists for Strength and Archie's Girls tiny (like, 2 items from each). I want more but I quit my job so I'll have no income from February onwards and I just can't keep spending


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Jan 30, 2013)

I've just been on to MAC live chat as i was interested to see if they could tell me the UK price of the Making Pretty collection brush set:

*Ashling: *Unfortunately we do not have any information regarding the price of the products within this range. However as this range is being* launched exclusively within Selfridges *I would recommend contacting them as they may be able to offer further information for you.
*Helen: *it's a selfridges exclusive?? so it's not going to be on the MAC website?
*Ashling: **I can confirm that this range will not be available on our website*

  	How irritating!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 30, 2013)

How weird. Mac products that are not available on the Mac website. I don't care too much as I never wanted anything in the first place, but it is very odd. She could be wrong though, they often are.



mushroomteagirl said:


> I've just been on to MAC live chat as i was interested to see if they could tell me the UK price of the Making Pretty collection brush set:
> 
> *Ashling: *Unfortunately we do not have any information regarding the price of the products within this range. However as this range is being* launched exclusively within Selfridges *I would recommend contacting them as they may be able to offer further information for you.
> *Helen: *it's a selfridges exclusive?? so it's not going to be on the MAC website?
> ...


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Jan 30, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> How weird. Mac products that are not available on the Mac website. I don't care too much as I never wanted anything in the first place, but it is very odd. She could be wrong though, they often are.


  	True and i hope she is wrong as i don't fancy having to pay selfridges P&P on top of however much that brush set is going to cost. If it's too much anyway i'll probably just leave it, i don't want anything else from the collection..


----------



## rockin (Jan 30, 2013)

It would certainly be crazy for Selfridges to have a MAC collection but it not be available directly from MAC.

  	I was in Boots earlier today, and they have the new Estee Lauder collection on display (the one with the gelee blush).  I swatched the rather bland looking eyeshadow palette, and a couple of the colours are really nice on the skin, but I couldn't justify paying out that kind of money for just 2 small eyeshadows.  The display thing for this collection is easy to spot - it's bright pink!


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jan 30, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *rockin* 


		I was in Boots earlier today, and they have the new Estee Lauder collection on display (the one with the gelee blush).  I swatched the rather bland looking eyeshadow palette, and a couple of the colours are really nice on the skin, but I couldn't justify paying out that kind of money for just 2 small eyeshadows.  The display thing for this collection is easy to spot - it's bright pink!


  	I do know what you mean, but I still picked mine up today - I've got every palette that they've produced over the last couple of years, and most of them still get used   Love the blush!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 30, 2013)

I saw the display from afar, but the eyeshadows never interested me anyway, so I didn't swatch them. I actually surprised myself by not buying much today, went to Bentalls, Superdrug, Boots and TK Maxx and all I got was a Butter London nail polish and lipgloss set (£10 in TK Maxx) and a half price Philosophy shower gel (sparkly!). 

  	My Glinda palette has arrived in the post today, it's pretty, but I don't like the palette system, the eyeshadows seem really wobbly in it and it's way too bulky for 6 shadows.



rockin said:


> It would certainly be crazy for Selfridges to have a MAC collection but it not be available directly from MAC.
> 
> I was in Boots earlier today, and they have the new Estee Lauder collection on display (the one with the gelee blush).  I swatched the rather bland looking eyeshadow palette, and a couple of the colours are really nice on the skin, but I couldn't justify paying out that kind of money for just 2 small eyeshadows.  The display thing for this collection is easy to spot - it's bright pink!


----------



## rockin (Jan 30, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I saw the display from afar, but the eyeshadows never interested me anyway, so I didn't swatch them. I actually surprised myself by not buying much today, went to Bentalls, Superdrug, Boots and TK Maxx and all I got was a Butter London nail polish and lipgloss set (£10 in TK Maxx) and a half price Philosophy shower gel (sparkly!).
> 
> *My Glinda palette has arrived in the post today*, it's pretty, but I don't like the palette system, the eyeshadows seem really wobbly in it and it's way too bulky for 6 shadows.


  	That's probably what the "while you were out" card is for then, that I found on my doormat when I got home from dance class today.  I'm having it redelivered on Friday.

  	I've been into town 2 days so far this week, and not bought any makeup there.  I did look in Boots to see if they have the new Colour Tattoos in store, but they didn't.    I only looked at the Estee Lauder palette out of curiosity, beceause I saw it sitting there on the counter.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 30, 2013)

Mine was put through the letter box, it fitted. But I guess you ordered both of them didn't you?



rockin said:


> That's probably what the "while you were out" card is for then, that I found on my doormat when I got home from dance class today.  I'm having it redelivered on Friday.
> 
> I've been into town 2 days so far this week, and not bought any makeup there.  I did look in Boots to see if they have the new Colour Tattoos in store, but they didn't.    I only looked at the Estee Lauder palette out of curiosity, beceause I saw it sitting there on the counter.


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jan 30, 2013)

Quote: 	 		 			Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 


 		 			My Glinda palette has arrived in the post today, it's pretty, but I don't like the palette system, the eyeshadows seem really wobbly in it and it's way too bulky for 6 shadows.



  	That's a shame - especially as the palettes on these are so much part of the appeal   They are all the new palettes that one customises aren't they?  Would it work to remove the colours and put in a (eg) Z palette?


----------



## rockin (Jan 30, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Mine was put through the letter box, it fitted. But I guess you ordered both of them didn't you?


  	No, I only ordered Glinda.


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jan 30, 2013)

rockin said:


> I've been into town 2 days so far this week, and not bought any makeup there.  I did look in Boots to see if they have the new Colour Tattoos in store, but they didn't.    I only looked at the Estee Lauder palette out of curiosity, beceause I saw it sitting there on the counter.


  	I'd forgotten about the new Colour Tattoos - are we getting the same ones that they got in the US does anyone know?


----------



## rockin (Jan 30, 2013)

toobusytostitch said:


> I'd forgotten about the new Colour Tattoos - are we getting the same ones that they got in the US does anyone know?


  	Boots has 3 listed online that they don't have (yet) in branch. I don't know if they are some of those that the US got, though, as they give ours different names for some reason


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Jan 30, 2013)

toobusytostitch said:


> I'd forgotten about the new Colour Tattoos - are we getting the same ones that they got in the US does anyone know?


  	I think the gold is the only one that's the same. the US ones are metallic but the other two we get are a matte black and a duochrome-y pale lavenderish one that's supposed to be for layering.

  	I think our Pink Gold is the same as the Inked in Pink one but it's hard to tell from online swatches. I've ordered a set off ebay of the 5 US ones even though apparently they are not so hot.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 30, 2013)

I guess you could depot them, I have depoted other singles. I just don't like the idea of these palettes, however pretty they are on the outside. The colours are lovely though.



toobusytostitch said:


> That's a shame - especially as the palettes on these are so much part of the appeal   They are all the new palettes that one customises aren't they?  Would it work to remove the colours and put in a (eg) Z palette?


----------



## rubytitania (Jan 31, 2013)

mushroomteagirl said:


> I've really cut down on my wishlist for Strength now as i'm trying to be sensible. I'm only going to get the Strong Woman and Firm Form lippies. I've already got Ruby Woo (as well as a whole host of other red lippes including the Marilyn ones), Impassioned and Candy Yum Yum. If i do get another though it's going to be Party Parrot as it's a bit more coral-y than Impassioned. I still don't know whether to get the blushes or not
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	To be honest, unless you wear that kind of colour a lot, I don't think you need Party Parrot *and *Impassioned. They're pretty similar.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Jan 31, 2013)

Strength is online! http://www.maccosmetics.co.uk/whats_new/10485/New-Collections/Strength/index.tmpl

  	ETA: so are all the other Feb collections actually, no Making Pretty though!


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (Jan 31, 2013)

mushroomteagirl said:


> Strength is online! http://www.maccosmetics.co.uk/whats_new/10485/New-Collections/Strength/index.tmpl  ETA: so are all the other Feb collections actually, no Making Pretty though!


   Are the collections going to be on Debenhams/house of fraser?  If so I will wait patiently ... as patiently as I can to make my purchase.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Jan 31, 2013)

MakeMeUp79 said:


> Are the collections going to be on Debenhams/house of fraser? If so I will wait patiently ... as patiently as I can to make my purchase.


  	I don't really know to be honest i think Strength was online and MAC stores only in the US but that doesn't really have much bearing on what happens over here. The other collections will most probably be available


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (Jan 31, 2013)

So, I just did a mac chat to find out if Strength will be online only. She said she thinks it will be on store, including counters.  Then she says, I should check online next week for February launches ... I was like 'um, they are online now'. Then she says, 'oh yes, so they are! I just checked!!' LOL i found it quite funny!!


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Jan 31, 2013)

MakeMeUp79 said:


> So, I just did a mac chat to find out if Strength will be online only. She said she thinks it will be on store, including counters. Then she says, I should check online next week for February launches ... I was like 'um, they are online now'. Then she says, 'oh yes, so they are! I just checked!!' LOL i found it quite funny!!


  	They make me laugh they don't know their arse from their elbow.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 31, 2013)

I'll wait for Debenhams/HoF or maybe pick up in person if Debenhams don't put it up by next Wednesday. I really shouldn't get Strong Woman as I don't even wear the purple lipsticks I already have. I'll get Ronnie Red instead from Archie's.

  	Really annoyed as I've just had a card to say I was charged £11.07 customs fee (incl. the £8 charged by Royal Mail). I specifically asked the eBay seller to mark it with a $15 value and they said they would.  It wasn't even that cheap to start with (I bought the new Color Club holo polishes), 6 polishes will cost me £50.  I guess at least they didn't get destroyed....


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm bidding on one of those holo polishes on eBay right now, it will be my first linear one if i win.

  	I picked up Stay the Night from the OPI Mariah Carey collection and though it's one of those textured liquid sand ones it looks a million times better with a couple of layers of topcoat so the glitter has chance to shine, it's really pretty.


----------



## jennyap (Jan 31, 2013)

I don't know what to do about Strength. I don't want to miss out on the lippies, but I probably need to swatch a couple of them, plus I want my HoF/Debenhams points!


----------



## MichaelaLou (Jan 31, 2013)

I was hoping nicki would be up too.  Strength is a skip for me. Already have pp which is the only unique one for me


----------



## rockin (Jan 31, 2013)

I was thinking of getting Taupe Shape and Poised, but I've just seen Temptalia's reviews and she reckons Taupe Shape is almost frosty - I would prefer something more matte.  Poised looks more orange than I thought it would be from the description, too (MAC say muted pinkish-brown).  I have been wanting Absolute Power, but do I really need another red?


----------



## rockin (Jan 31, 2013)

Vampy Varnish has her Revlon BB cream review up http://www.vampyvarnish.com/2013/01/revlon-photoready-bb-cream-lightmedium-swatches-review


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jan 31, 2013)

Oh I so hate that - I've gone and ordered three Color Tattoo Metal Spring 2013 from a seller in the US - I've asked for a low value of $15 valuation, and she's said that's OK.  I hate the £8 from the Royal Mail particularly - paying more to get your parcel delayed for ages.  Not good


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jan 31, 2013)

MichaelaLou said:


> I was hoping nicki would be up too. Strength is a skip for me. Already have pp which is the only unique one for me


	Strangely enough Strength is a total skip for me too.  Unusual for a MAC release that I really don't like any of it much!


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jan 31, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I was good.  Only ordered Glinda. Not even tempted by the other one.


	And now I'm worried, as Glinda has arrived before Theodora (I ordered Theodora two days before Glinda).  I don't think it's been left with a neighbour, as they're normally good at bringing things round.  I do like Glinda though - more than I actually thought that I would.  I agree that the palette is over-bulky though.  I even really like the 'extras' - the liner and the lip pencil.  Definitely happy   I did a very quick look with it - and the one that I've seen criticised for having a lot of glitter/fall-out actually worked really well for me as a crease colour - surprising as I'm usually one to have loads of glitter fall out from anything at all!  Mine actually doesn't seem to have much glitter - a good thing, not bad!


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jan 31, 2013)

I've just seen the Illamasqua I'mperfection collection is live on their website!  I really love those blushes and speckled nail varnishes.  I'm leaving it for tonight, as I think I'm in a dangerous mood, and could easily over-spend - my eldest has just heard that he's got a job - he dropped out of uni last March and nothing but 12 weeks unpaid work experience since!  Will leave any more shopping until we all calm down.  Really like those nail varnishes though - they're so much like Cadbury Mini Eggs!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 31, 2013)

Oh well, since I got one Aztec Brick eyeshadow for free which I can sell on eBay next time there's free listing, that should cancel out the £11 charge. It's just annoying and I will be sure to leave negative feedback for the seller. Let's just hope the nail polish are okay.

  	I haven't even swatched Glinda, been wanting to take pictures for the blog, but I went to IKEA with a friend today and yesterday was very busy too. Hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Feb 1, 2013)

I just got the new sleek lipsticks, some gorgeous colours and mac dupes.

  	Tangerine scream = morange

  	succumb = touch

  	smother = rebel

  	loved up = girl about town

  	plush = moxie

  	russian roulette = viva glam I

  	Exxagerate looks like it could be a strong woman dupe from the online swatches but i've not recieved SW yet to compare.


----------



## rockin (Feb 1, 2013)

Glinda just arrived.  I'm so glad I chose this palette, as I love and can use every colour in it.  Aura looks very pale in the pan, but both colours in it are so pretty on my skin.


----------



## jennyap (Feb 1, 2013)

rockin said:


> Glinda just arrived.  I'm so glad I chose this palette, as I love and can use every colour in it.  Aura looks very pale in the pan, but both colours in it are so pretty on my skin.


  	Both my palettes arrived yesterday. I agree about Aura, really pretty. The pinkier shade is perfect for inner corner/tear duct IMO.


----------



## Kittily (Feb 2, 2013)

I skipped Strength, it didn't appeal to me enough.
  	I did order a Stylish Brow product though (the raved about Brow Gels) 
  	MAC is getting so much of my money these days.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 2, 2013)

Me too, I didn't get any of the lipsticks and they're now sold out, so if other stores don't get the collection, then that's it anyway. Christine says Ronnie Red is very similar to Absolute Power, so it was gonna be one or the other anyway. Strong Woman appeals to me, but I have several purples and never reach for them, so might as well not bother.

  	Are the new collections out at counters now, does anyone know? I'm taking my younger daughter shopping tomorrow, so might pop into HoF and see if I can get the two new paint pots.



Kittily said:


> I skipped Strength, it didn't appeal to me enough.
> I did order a Stylish Brow product though (the raved about Brow Gels)
> MAC is getting so much of my money these days.


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (Feb 2, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Me too, I didn't get any of the lipsticks and they're now sold out, so if other stores don't get the collection, then that's it anyway. Christine says Ronnie Red is very similar to Absolute Power, so it was gonna be one or the other anyway. Strong Woman appeals to me, but I have several purples and never reach for them, so might as well not bother.  Are the new collections out at counters now, does anyone know? I'm taking my younger daughter shopping tomorrow, so might pop into HoF and see if I can get the two new paint pots.


i was in town yesterday n popped into my local HoF and there was nothing new there. They still had après chic as their showcase. I was in a bit of a hurry so I did not stop to chat with the girls to get any info on anything tho.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks. Maybe it's next Thursday then. I might ask tomorrow anyway.



MakeMeUp79 said:


> i was in town yesterday n popped into my local HoF and there was nothing new there. They still had après chic as their showcase. I was in a bit of a hurry so I did not stop to chat with the girls to get any info on anything tho.


----------



## gracie90 (Feb 2, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Thanks. Maybe it's next Thursday then. I might ask tomorrow anyway.


	There was nothing new at MAC in Debs today!


----------



## toobusytostitch (Feb 3, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Me too, I didn't get any of the lipsticks and they're now sold out, so if other stores don't get the collection, then that's it anyway. Christine says Ronnie Red is very similar to Absolute Power, so it was gonna be one or the other anyway. Strong Woman appeals to me, but I have several purples and never reach for them, so might as well not bother.
> 
> Are the new collections out at counters now, does anyone know? I'm taking my younger daughter shopping tomorrow, so might pop into HoF and see if I can get the two new paint pots.


	I'd forgotten about the paint pots - I'm not sure if I'll bother with them either - there's only two of them that I don't have, I think.  I wasn't too impressed with the Cham-pale ones first time round though.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 3, 2013)

Somebody's selling the Guerlain Sakura blush on eBay, it's a UK seller and the bidding is at £1.04 right now. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261164523644?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 3, 2013)

Just come back from Guidlford. I asked in HoF and the MUA said they're getting Strength next week, so I've decided to try and B2Mac for Absolute Power instead of getting Ronnie Red, I actually prefer the colour of AP on Christine, it looks slightly pinker.


----------



## jennyap (Feb 3, 2013)

That's great news! I might manage to get my hands on the lippies in that case


----------



## toobusytostitch (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks - might 'watch' that.


----------



## toobusytostitch (Feb 3, 2013)

toobusytostitch said:


> I'd forgotten about the paint pots - I'm not sure if I'll bother with them either - there's only two of them that I don't have, I think.  I wasn't too impressed with the Cham-pale ones first time round though.


	Last night I checked Temptalia about the paint pots, and I saw that she recommended Benefit's Skinny Jeans instead of one of the ones that I was planning on buying.  I found myself in Debenhams this afternoon, and took a look at the Benefit cream shadows.  I really liked the look of them, so have used some points on Skinny Jeans - it's certainly gone on like a dream - just like a good paint pot, and has worn well so far (about four hours).  There are lots more shades, so that might be where my Debenhams beauty points go for the next few months.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 3, 2013)

I've never tried those, I'm too scared to go to the Benefit counter, I might end up looking all orange if I do. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I do have some Benefit products, but none of them have bowled me over, so I'm not that fussed about the brand.



toobusytostitch said:


> Last night I checked Temptalia about the paint pots, and I saw that she recommended Benefit's Skinny Jeans instead of one of the ones that I was planning on buying.  I found myself in Debenhams this afternoon, and took a look at the Benefit cream shadows.  I really liked the look of them, so have used some points on Skinny Jeans - it's certainly gone on like a dream - just like a good paint pot, and has worn well so far (about four hours).  There are lots more shades, so that might be where my Debenhams beauty points go for the next few months.


----------



## toobusytostitch (Feb 3, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I've never tried those, I'm too scared to go to the Benefit counter, I might end up looking all orange if I do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








  Funnily enough, the girl who served me looked VERY orange - and she had an orange dress with a white sort of pinafore over it.  Actually looked very much orange Dorothy in the Wizard of Oz.  The only other product I have is the Bad Gal Light - which IS slightly orange, so rarely sees any use.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Feb 4, 2013)

If anyone is sick of how expensive high street mascara is you should go to boots and pick up the Seventeen (17) range's new mascara doll'd up. I was a bit dubious at first because it's like a teen range i think but it  is actually really good, better than ones twice the price and plus that i've tried.

  	As a bit of a bonus at the minute as there's an offer on so it's a quid off (so only £5 odd) AND you get a free 3 way dot liner.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Feb 4, 2013)

toobusytostitch said:


> Funnily enough, the girl who served me looked VERY orange - and she had an orange dress with a white sort of pinafore over it.  Actually looked very much orange Dorothy in the Wizard of Oz.  The only other product I have is the Bad Gal Light - which IS slightly orange, so rarely sees any use.


  	I can't stand going to Benefit  they are the pushiest sales people i've ever known for a cosmetics counter. I like and own a lot of their products but i also think some are ridiculously overpriced for the quality.

  	On a side note i read somewhere that Benefit are increasing the range of colours for their creaseless cream shadows soon


----------



## toobusytostitch (Feb 4, 2013)

mushroomteagirl said:


> I can't stand going to Benefit  they are the pushiest sales people i've ever known for a cosmetics counter. I like and own a lot of their products but i also think some are ridiculously overpriced for the quality.
> 
> On a side note i read somewhere that Benefit are increasing the range of colours for their creaseless cream shadows soon


	I saw that too - I'm really impressed with this one, so think I'll be stocking up!  I suppose Benefit weren't particularly pushy on Sunday, as I knew exactly what I wanted.  I hate pushy sales people - they're more likely to push me away than get me to purchase.


----------



## rockin (Feb 4, 2013)

mushroomteagirl said:


> I can't stand going to Benefit  they are the pushiest sales people i've ever known for a cosmetics counter. I like and own a lot of their products but i also think some are ridiculously overpriced for the quality.
> 
> On a side note i read somewhere that Benefit are increasing the range of colours for their creaseless cream shadows soon


  	Totally agree - they are definitely the pushiest, most 'in your face' sales people around (other than double glazing sales people, of course).  They won't just let you browse at leisure


----------



## gracie90 (Feb 4, 2013)

Quote:


rockin said:


> Totally agree - they are definitely the pushiest, most 'in your face' sales people around (other than double glazing sales people, of course).  They won't just let you browse at leisure


	I asked to try on the They're Real mascara, and the MA insisted on putting it on me herself. She put on so much that I had clumps galore and really itchy eyes afterwards


----------



## turtledove (Feb 4, 2013)

I agree about Benefit. However, I do want to get Skinny Jeans - Pixiwoo and Makeup and Beauty Blog rave about it. I have swatched it and it is beautiful, but the price makes me baulk a bit, especially since I plan to use it as a base, so it will be covered up. The new Creaseless Creams shades are very pretty too, they are releasing some gorgeous nude shade palettes with tiny pots of them, which I've only seen available in the USA, called World's Most Sexiest Nudes, Glamorous Nudes and Easiest Nudes, which have two CC's and 4 eyeshadows.


----------



## rockin (Feb 4, 2013)

If I want to look at something on the Benefit counter, I wait until the SA is serving someone else, then nip over and swatch, then pick up the item I want and go straight to the till with it LOL.


----------



## toobusytostitch (Feb 4, 2013)

turtledove said:


> I agree about Benefit. However, I do want to get Skinny Jeans - Pixiwoo and Makeup and Beauty Blog rave about it. I have swatched it and it is beautiful, but the price makes me baulk a bit, especially since I plan to use it as a base, so it will be covered up. The new Creaseless Creams shades are very pretty too, they are releasing some gorgeous nude shade palettes with tiny pots of them, which I've only seen available in the USA, called World's Most Sexiest Nudes, Glamorous Nudes and Easiest Nudes, which have two CC's and 4 eyeshadows.


	There's a half-price offer going at the moment

  	http://www.benefitcosmetics.co.uk/product/view/creaseless-cream-eyeshadow-liner


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 4, 2013)

Skinny Jeans is out of stock. 



toobusytostitch said:


> There's a half-price offer going at the moment
> http://www.benefitcosmetics.co.uk/product/view/creaseless-cream-eyeshadow-liner


----------



## rockin (Feb 4, 2013)

Did you know Woolworths sold beauty products?  I didn't until just now when I got an email about Valentines.  http://www.woolworths.co.uk/e/q/beauty.end?aff=email&affsrc=AWWVAL31&cm_mmc=Email-_-130204+Valentines-_-HTML-_-Valentines+Gifts+Beauty


----------



## Alisha1 (Feb 4, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Skinny Jeans is out of stock.


  	It says it's in stock now! I would get it but I'm scared it might be too frosty :/


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 4, 2013)

It isn't. When you try to add it to your basket it says it's out of stock.



Alisha1 said:


> Oh wow Crystal is 007 was wearing this shade in one of her recent videos and I was just tell myself I needed it!
> *It says it's in stock now!* I would get it but I'm scared it might be too frosty :/


----------



## gracie90 (Feb 4, 2013)

Gracie: Hi Sharon! I was wondering if you could tell me when the Archie's Girls collection is due to be released in the UK? Thanks!
  	Sharon: Hi Gracie! 
  	Sharon: I would be happy to help you out today. The Archie Collection will launch exclusively in Selfridges and Brown Thomas on the 7th February and at all other MAC stores and online on the 21st February.


----------



## lovesongx (Feb 4, 2013)

gracie90 said:


> Gracie: Hi Sharon! I was wondering if you could tell me when the Archie's Girls collection is due to be released in the UK? Thanks!
> Sharon: Hi Gracie!
> Sharon: I would be happy to help you out today. The Archie Collection will launch exclusively in Selfridges and Brown Thomas on the 7th February and at all other MAC stores and online on the 21st February.


  	Dragging the releases out this month aren't they! I'm petrified I'm going to miss my Strength lippys - need to phone the MAC store in Liverpool to reserve them on Thursday morning, to collect after work but I'm panicking that they will be sold out before I get to phone on my break!


----------



## MACerette (Feb 4, 2013)

gracie90 said:


> Gracie: Hi Sharon! I was wondering if you could tell me when the Archie's Girls collection is due to be released in the UK? Thanks!
> Sharon: Hi Gracie!
> Sharon: I would be happy to help you out today. The Archie Collection will launch exclusively in Selfridges and Brown Thomas on the 7th February and at all other MAC stores and online on the 21st February.


  	Uhhhmmmm, I just chatted with MAC UK, spoke to a colleague of Sharon and I was told it will release online later this week...


----------



## toobusytostitch (Feb 4, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> It isn't. When you try to add it to your basket it says it's out of stock.


	That's a bit rubbish - that seems to be the case for quite a few of the shades when I just tried to add to basket (purely for research reasons of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).  

  	anyone know anything about Aerin - most specifically their new Floral Illuminating pressed powder?  I'm sort of tempted, but trying not to spend too much money!


----------



## gracie90 (Feb 4, 2013)

Quote:


lovesongx said:


> Dragging the releases out this month aren't they! I'm petrified I'm going to miss my Strength lippys - need to phone the MAC store in Liverpool to reserve them on Thursday morning, to collect after work but I'm panicking that they will be sold out before I get to phone on my break!


	I CP-ed for most of my Archie's stuff, so all I need to do is swatch the quads! Could you try phoning the Liverpool MAC on Wednesday instead? They're really friendly there so they might hold them for you


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 4, 2013)

I've seen that, it's so pretty, but £45.... It's only Estee Lauder (Aerin is part of the EL line I believe). I'll see if I can get the Chanel powder instead when I go to London on Sunday.



toobusytostitch said:


> That's a bit rubbish - that seems to be the case for quite a few of the shades when I just tried to add to basket (purely for research reasons of course
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 4, 2013)

Oh goody, I can check the collection out in person this Sunday!  I don't think I'll buy from Selfridges though, I'd rather get my points from HoF or Debenhams. Even Bentalls have a reward scheme...



gracie90 said:


> Gracie: Hi Sharon! I was wondering if you could tell me when the Archie's Girls collection is due to be released in the UK? Thanks!
> Sharon: Hi Gracie!
> Sharon: I would be happy to help you out today. The Archie Collection will launch exclusively in Selfridges and Brown Thomas on the 7th February and at all other MAC stores and online on the 21st February.


----------



## lovesongx (Feb 4, 2013)

gracie90 said:


> I CP-ed for most of my Archie's stuff, so all I need to do is swatch the quads! Could you try phoning the Liverpool MAC on Wednesday instead? They're really friendly there so they might hold them for you


  	Yep I'll probably nip in after work on Wednesday and ask nicely! I did ask last week but I think a manager was there and she said it couldn't be done if they weren't out on sale


----------



## toobusytostitch (Feb 4, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I've seen that, it's so pretty, but £45.... It's only Estee Lauder (Aerin is part of the EL line I believe). I'll see if I can get the Chanel powder instead when I go to London on Sunday.


	Yes, thought it was pricey.  Lol, my youngest son (aged eleven) is going to Harrods on Saturday (and I'm not!).  His friend is going on a day trip to London with his mum, including sight-seeing in Harrods, and my son is the one friend that he's chosen to go with him.  I'm SO jealous!  Don't think I'd have much chance of asking him to look at the Chanel for me.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 4, 2013)

If they have the Chanel powder in Selfridges/Harrods, I'd be happy to pick one up for you if you like. I'll definitely get one for myself.



toobusytostitch said:


> Yes, thought it was pricey.  Lol, my youngest son (aged eleven) is going to Harrods on Saturday (and I'm not!).  His friend is going on a day trip to London with his mum, including sight-seeing in Harrods, and my son is the one friend that he's chosen to go with him.  I'm SO jealous!  Don't think I'd have much chance of asking him to look at the Chanel for me.


----------



## lovesongx (Feb 4, 2013)

Oooh I forgot Candy Yum Yum is on counters on Thursday, will be picking that up as well as Pink Pigeon and Absolute Power!


----------



## Alisha1 (Feb 4, 2013)

gracie90 said:


> Gracie: Hi Sharon! I was wondering if you could tell me when the Archie's Girls collection is due to be released in the UK? Thanks!
> Sharon: Hi Gracie!
> Sharon: I would be happy to help you out today. The Archie Collection will launch exclusively in Selfridges and Brown Thomas on the 7th February and at all other MAC stores and online on the 21st February.


  	I was thinking that Selfridges usually always get a feb release early like shop/cook last year and Wonder Woman the year before. I'll hopefully swatch the collection on thursday and force myself to wait for debenhams to get it in!


----------



## toobusytostitch (Feb 5, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> If they have the Chanel powder in Selfridges/Harrods, I'd be happy to pick one up for you if you like. I'll definitely get one for myself.


	Yes please


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Feb 5, 2013)

i got my mac order this morning. I'd ordered the brow fluidline in deep dark brunette, the p/l paint pots in antique diamond and frozen violet and two of the strength lippies, firm form and strong woman. Strong woman is absolutely lovely a lot more red berry than i'd anticipated on my lips anyway, firm form doesn't seem to be showing much off the gold from a quick swatch on my hand, it almost looks a bit like a super dark purple rather than black. the two paint pots are OK a bit sheer and glittery but nice colours and you can layer them to make them a bit more intense.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 5, 2013)

I've finally got round to swatching the Glinda palette (I wanted to take pictures for the blog first, but never had the time) and it's so beautiful. Still not keen on the actual palette, I'm thinking about taking the plastic insert out, depotting the eyeshadows properly and using the palette with magnets instead. Not sure if it would work like that? The eyeshadows are really lovely, can't wait to use them.


----------



## toobusytostitch (Feb 6, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I've finally got round to swatching the Glinda palette (I wanted to take pictures for the blog first, but never had the time) and it's so beautiful. Still not keen on the actual palette, I'm thinking about taking the plastic insert out, depotting the eyeshadows properly and using the palette with magnets instead. Not sure if it would work like that? The eyeshadows are really lovely, can't wait to use them.


	I'm in two minds abou this - I got both the palettes, and they're taking up too much space, however I do love them.  I'm thinking of trying out that depotting method with the dental floss and putting them all into one Z palette.


----------



## toobusytostitch (Feb 6, 2013)

rockin said:


> Did you know Woolworths sold beauty products?  I didn't until just now when I got an email about Valentines.  http://www.woolworths.co.uk/e/q/beauty.end?aff=email&affsrc=AWWVAL31&cm_mmc=Email-_-130204+Valentines-_-HTML-_-Valentines+Gifts+Beauty


	No - actually I didn't know that Woolworths still sold anything - our Woolworths used to have a small selection of products available, but the selection was reduced all the time to make way for pick and mix and magazines.  I remember as a teenager getting my Miners nail varnishes there   - Black Ruby (a very very dark black/red) was my favourite - probably still would be!


----------



## tats (Feb 6, 2013)

Archie's collection is out on Selfridges website  I got myself 2 lipsticks.. can't afford anything else at the minute


----------



## toobusytostitch (Feb 6, 2013)

tats said:


> Archie's collection is out on Selfridges website  I got myself 2 lipsticks.. can't afford anything else at the minute


	Thanks - I love those pearlmattes - and I also love the pearlglides - though I believe you can still get them cheaper as part of the standard line?  Not too sure about the pigments though, and I'll definitely not get the palettes - I've more than enough eyeshadows, and I've found MAC limited edition palettes very disappointing.  I think I'll wait until I can get it all postage free anyway - I won't be heartbroken to miss out on any of it to be honest!


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm resigned to not getting anything from Archie's now i just can't afford it this month. If only i'd known it'd be coming out this early  I might still pick up the Making Pretty brush set  if it's still available in a couple of weeks. i can't believe it's only £54 ( not that that's a bad thing!). I don't think my Gareth Pugh 182 was much less than that and the 136 has always been an expensive brush.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 6, 2013)

Strength is up on there too, but no lipsticks are showing. Sold out already? I'm still waiting for Debenhams/HoF or might go to the counter tomorrow morning to pick up Absolute Power plus the two new paint pots. I'll check out Archie's Girls at Selfridges on Sunday, I'm meeting a friend in London for lunch anyway. 



tats said:


> Archie's collection is out on Selfridges website  I got myself 2 lipsticks.. can't afford anything else at the minute


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 6, 2013)

The 10% off beauty offer on Debenhams ends today. What's the betting the new Mac collections won't be up until tomorrow?


----------



## gracie90 (Feb 6, 2013)

Quote:


Anitacska said:


> The 10% off beauty offer on Debenhams ends today. What's the betting the new Mac collections won't be up until tomorrow?


	This is what I was suspecting would happen  I only want a couple of things, but 10% off would have been nice!


----------



## Alisha1 (Feb 6, 2013)

Usually debenhams always put up the collection early :/ I bet they are doing it on purpose so we can't take advantage of the 10% - guess I'll just have to purchase from Selfridges tomorrow!


----------



## duku (Feb 6, 2013)

Where can I do Back to MAC in London? Is it any old counter or does it have to be a store/pro store?


----------



## gracie90 (Feb 6, 2013)

Quote:


duku said:


> Where can I do Back to MAC in London? Is it any old counter or does it have to be a store/pro store?


  	I can't say for sure, but I've B2Med at counters before!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 6, 2013)

I B2Maced in Selfridges for Haute Altitude. The MUA tried to tell me I couldn't B2Mac for LE lipstick, but I told her that since it's not in special packaging, I don't see why not and she gave in.  I hope I can B2Mac for Absolute Power tomorrow too.



duku said:


> Where can I do Back to MAC in London? Is it any old counter or does it have to be a store/pro store?


----------



## duku (Feb 6, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I B2Maced in Selfridges for Haute Altitude. The MUA tried to tell me I couldn't B2Mac for LE lipstick, but I told her that since it's not in special packaging, I don't see why not and she gave in.  I hope I can B2Mac for Absolute Power tomorrow too.


  	Thanks! Hopefully I'll be fine doing it at Westfield.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 6, 2013)

The one in Westfield is an actual store anyway, not just a counter. I'm sure it'll be fine. What are you getting?



duku said:


> Thanks! Hopefully I'll be fine doing it at Westfield.


----------



## duku (Feb 6, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> The one in Westfield is an actual store anyway, not just a counter. I'm sure it'll be fine. What are you getting?


  	Yeah, for some reason I got it into my head that it has to be a pro store. I wish I had a MAC store on my doorstep ha ha. D'oh. I think Party Parrot is all I want until Archie's Girls. Maybe Strong Woman too. What did you get?


----------



## Eleentje (Feb 6, 2013)

I've B2M'd my stuff at Westfield (the one in Stratford)


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 6, 2013)

I want to B2Mac for Absolute Power, plus get the two new paint pots (Antique Diamond and Frozen Violet). Then I'll only get the pearlmattes and the two lighter pigments from Archie.



duku said:


> Yeah, for some reason I got it into my head that it has to be a pro store. I wish I had a MAC store on my doorstep ha ha. D'oh. I think Party Parrot is all I want until Archie's Girls. Maybe Strong Woman too. What did you get?


----------



## Alisha1 (Feb 6, 2013)

Do you guys think they would let us b2m for a year of snake l/s? I want cockney but I kinda want it with the snake design  lol

  	Also does anyone know if a guerlain pressed meteorites refill will fit in a MAC iridescent pressed powder compact? It's the same size as the ombre and wonder woman blush compacts. TIA


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 6, 2013)

Alisha1 said:


> Do you guys think they would let us b2m for a year of snake l/s? I want cockney but I kinda want it with the snake design  lol  Also does anyone know if a guerlain pressed meteorites refill will fit in a MAC iridescent pressed powder compact? It's the same size as the ombre and wonder woman blush compacts. TIA


  I'm pretty sure it won't, the Meteorites pan is smaller than the Mac compacts, although I don't have one in front of me to compare.  I don't think you'll be able to B2Mac for those lipsticks, but I may be wrong. Do they cost the same as regular lipsticks?


----------



## Alisha1 (Feb 6, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I don't think you'll be able to B2Mac for those lipsticks, but I may be wrong. Do they cost the same as regular lipsticks?


  	I think they cost £1.50-£1 more than the regular tubes.

  	Thanks! I was hoping it would fit as I received this iridescent powder ages ago as a gift and never use it as it has huge glitter chucks, hmm would it matter too much if I just put magnetic paper on the compact and a magnet on the refill to secure it on, think I should just take the compact with me tomorrow  to a counter and see, I've wanted the voyage powder for ages and I'm still kicking myself for missing out on the christmas one!


----------



## Alisha1 (Feb 6, 2013)

Btw have you guys seen this, the palette is so pretty! http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2013/02/clarins-summer-make-up-2013.html


----------



## toobusytostitch (Feb 6, 2013)

Alisha1 said:


> Btw have you guys seen this, the palette is so pretty! http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2013/02/clarins-summer-make-up-2013.html


	I love practically the whole collection


----------



## gracie90 (Feb 6, 2013)

Quote:


Alisha1 said:


> Btw have you guys seen this, the palette is so pretty! http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2013/02/clarins-summer-make-up-2013.html


	The lipbalms look gorgeous!!


----------



## lovesongx (Feb 6, 2013)

A lovely MUA in the MAC Liverpool store has put away some Strength goodies for me for tomorrow. They seemed to have around 20 of each lipstick but I didn't want to take any chances as I'm in work 9-5. I'll be collecting Pink Pigeon, Absolute Power and Embrace Me Lip Liner after work. I wanted Candy Yum Yum too but she couldn't find it in the drawers yet. Will also check out the brow collections and have a play with them tomorrow - the Fluidline Brow Gelcremes and Veluxe Brow Liners look interesting!


----------



## jennyap (Feb 6, 2013)

gracie90 said:


> The lipbalms look gorgeous!!


  	I'll take both of those, and the glosses for good measure, what a great looking collection!


----------



## duku (Feb 6, 2013)

Alisha1 said:


> I think they cost £1.50-£1 more than the regular tubes.
> 
> Thanks! I was hoping it would fit as I received this iridescent powder ages ago as a gift and never use it as it has huge glitter chucks, hmm would it matter too much if I just put magnetic paper on the compact and a magnet on the refill to secure it on, think I should just take the compact with me tomorrow  to a counter and see, I've wanted the voyage powder for ages and I'm still kicking myself for missing out on the christmas one!


  	I don't think they'd allow b2m for those because they're more expensive.


----------



## Alisha1 (Feb 6, 2013)

duku said:


> Awesome, that's where I'm going. Thanks!
> 
> I don't think they'd allow b2m for those because they're more expensive.


  	Yeah might just b2m for a perm l/s I like or just get the regular cockney but temptalia said the new one seems more opaque. might swatch in store to see if that's the case!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 7, 2013)

As luck would have it, my younger daughter is ill today, so I can't go to the counter. Hope I can order AP from Debenhams and they'll actually send it, don't suppose it'll still be available at the counters at the weekend.


----------



## rockin (Feb 7, 2013)

Free YSL samples from your nearest YSL counter  - download and print a voucher  https://www.facebook.com/yvessaintlaurentfragrancesandbeauty/app_317368145043043


----------



## rockin (Feb 7, 2013)

Strength lipsticks are up on HoF website


  	Edit: and the eyeshadow palettes, blushes and nail lacquer.  They just haven't put the collection 'heading' up yet - you have to look under individual items


----------



## rockin (Feb 7, 2013)

I was in Superdrug yesterday, and a guy was changing the Maybelline Colour Tattoo display, putting in more racks and putting new labels on.  He was taking his time, and I couldn't have a proper look, but I could see 25K Gold had been added, and one I think was called Light Touch (the label was there, but he hadn't put the product in place yet).  Planning on having a look when I go into town tomorrow.  Boots haven't got them in branch yet, and I was hoping to be able to get them with Boots points, but at least I might be able to swatch them in Superdrug tomorrow and order from Boots online - currently buy one, get one half price. 

  	Boots don't appear to have the one called Light Touch, though.  They do have 25K Gold, Timeless Black, Light In Purple and Persistently Pink added to their website though.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 7, 2013)

I managed to pop into HoF after all, my daughter felt better and we needed to get her a costume for dressing up day tomorrow (talk about last minute!), so we went to Guildford. They said I can't B2M for AP, but never mind, bought it anyway, together with the two new paint pots. Now I'll just get the two pearlmattes and the two lighter pigments form Archie.


----------



## SNJx (Feb 7, 2013)

Does anyone know when Debenhams will be getting the new mac collections? I seen on a Facebook post on their wall the other day they said 7th Feb then they said 8th Feb.


----------



## Alisha1 (Feb 7, 2013)

I went to Selfridges today, feels like I haven't bought MAC in ages! I purchased the brow gel in deep brunette, the 226, mall madness l/g and the brush set from the couture collection.

  	I wasn't meant to buy the brush set but the MA checked and there was only 3 left so I caved! The brushes are soooo soft can't wait to try them! The MA put Mall Madness on me over a thin layer of the old nicki l/s and it looks really pretty, I was supposed to wait for debenham to put up Archies collection but I just caved!

  	What did everyone else haul? I feel like theres some really interesting products in this months collections!


----------



## MichaelaLou (Feb 7, 2013)

Ohhhhhh I got so so ripped off the other day! In my shopping center, near super drugs there was a stand called Love Me Makeup Essentials and they grabbed me. They said this is brand awareness for England, and that this is sold in Macy's in new york (I immediately called their bullshit but he insisted) he also said it was going to be sold in debenhams and super drug here... More lies. Somehow I ended up buying it, not for myself, for a relatives birthday. But damn now after reading up about them I almost want to go back and give them a piece of my mind. One of them also noticed my bag from boux avenue, and asked to see if I had bought kinky underwear and said if I countour makeup, I don't need to on my boobs as they're good enough already. Wow.... (this was after I paid btw!)


----------



## MichaelaLou (Feb 7, 2013)

Also, off topic, but has anybody ever fell asleep in mascara and woke up with really sore eyes, it hurts when I blink


----------



## duku (Feb 7, 2013)

I didn't get anything, apparently MAC in Westfield Stratford got no stock. I don't know whether that's true or if she was just fobbing me off but I can't be bothered hunting things down.

  	There was a bit of a drama at Westfield, someone fell from the third floor and hit someone else. It's all over the news now. So sad, I hope both pull though.


----------



## nikou (Feb 7, 2013)

Urgh I usually always get what I want with mac collections but nearly all lipsticks are sold out from strength on house of fraser.


  	there is hope for debenhams but no NUS 10% discount ..


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 7, 2013)

Oh no, how scary! Were you there when it happened?



duku said:


> I didn't get anything, apparently MAC in Westfield Stratford got no stock. I don't know whether that's true or if she was just fobbing me off but I can't be bothered hunting things down.
> 
> *There was a bit of a drama at Westfield, someone fell from the third floor and hit someone else. It's all over the news now. So sad, I hope both pull though.*


----------



## duku (Feb 7, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Oh no, how scary! Were you there when it happened?


  	Not in that bit, it happened near the John Lewis end. Two ladies told me what happened. Some said he fell, others that he jumped. The barriers aren't exactly low... Scary indeed.


----------



## toobusytostitch (Feb 7, 2013)

MichaelaLou said:


> Ohhhhhh I got so so ripped off the other day! In my shopping center, near super drugs there was a stand called Love Me Makeup Essentials and they grabbed me. They said this is brand awareness for England, and that this is sold in Macy's in new york (I immediately called their bullshit but he insisted) he also said it was going to be sold in debenhams and super drug here... More lies. Somehow I ended up buying it, not for myself, for a relatives birthday. But damn now after reading up about them I almost want to go back and give them a piece of my mind. One of them also noticed my bag from boux avenue, and asked to see if I had bought kinky underwear and said if I countour makeup, I don't need to on my boobs as they're good enough already. Wow.... (this was after I paid btw!)


	Ouch - and how creepy too   I got caught - I think by the same company - at a motorway service station a couple of years ago - got the same sales pitch anyway.  I bought quite a few bits and pieces.  Felt such an idiot when I looked up the firm involved.  But wow were they convincing.


----------



## toobusytostitch (Feb 7, 2013)

duku said:


> I didn't get anything, apparently MAC in Westfield Stratford got no stock. I don't know whether that's true or if she was just fobbing me off but I can't be bothered hunting things down.
> 
> There was a bit of a drama at Westfield, someone fell from the third floor and hit someone else. It's all over the news now. So sad, I hope both pull though.


	Oh - that's awful - last week a sixteen year old was threatening to throw himself off our local shopping centre in Epsom, so they evacuated the whole area.  Luckily they managed to talk him down.


----------



## rockin (Feb 7, 2013)

MichaelaLou said:


> Ohhhhhh I got so so ripped off the other day! In my shopping center, near super drugs there was a stand called Love Me Makeup Essentials and they grabbed me. They said this is brand awareness for England, and that this is sold in Macy's in new york (I immediately called their bullshit but he insisted) he also said it was going to be sold in debenhams and super drug here... More lies. Somehow I ended up buying it, not for myself, for a relatives birthday. But damn now after reading up about them I almost want to go back and give them a piece of my mind. One of them also noticed my bag from boux avenue, and asked to see if I had bought kinky underwear and said if I countour makeup, I don't need to on my boobs as they're good enough already. Wow.... (this was after I paid btw!)


  	They've been in our shopping centre too.  All bright and bubbly and cheerful, and dancing along to 'Gangnam Style', they were (obviously tactics to make them seem friendly and approachable).  They held out a bag to me, asking me if I like makeup, but I told them I had no money and walked off.  I sat with my son on a nearby bench, eating chips, and watched them working.  They hold out a bag of stuff, asking people if they would like free makeup.  People are caught off guard, believe it will be free, and stand there holding the bag while the SA goes through their spiel (big brand, sold at Macys, and coming to the UK etc.) Then they start adding things to the bag, telling you all about them before starting to talk prices.  They are hoping that people will feel obliged to buy rather than hand the bag back.  I saw a couple of women buy while I was sat there.  If you say you can't afford the stuff or that you're not ready to buy just now, the whole bag gets taken from you - you don't get anything free at all.

  	I'm surprised they are allowed to trade in shopping centres using that kind of trick


----------



## Alisha1 (Feb 7, 2013)

^Wow can't believe they lie like that, shame about the people that believe them and spend there, I personally wouldn't stop but sometimes it can be difficult to say no to the stall workers; I hate it when they are persistent!


----------



## MichaelaLou (Feb 7, 2013)

Mini haul from selfridges  3N making pretty Betty bright  Ronnie red Prom princess  Cream soda Flatter me pearlmatte Kiss and don't tell Strawberry malt Viva glam gaga 2   Valentines gift as well so not a penny dropped


----------



## MichaelaLou (Feb 7, 2013)

rockin said:


> They've been in our shopping centre too.  All bright and bubbly and cheerful, and dancing along to 'Gangnam Style', they were (obviously tactics to make them seem friendly and approachable).  They held out a bag to me, asking me if I like makeup, but I told them I had no money and walked off.  I sat with my son on a nearby bench, eating chips, and watched them working.  They hold out a bag of stuff, asking people if they would like free makeup.  People are caught off guard, believe it will be free, and stand there holding the bag while the SA goes through their spiel (big brand, sold at Macys, and coming to the UK etc.) Then they start adding things to the bag, telling you all about them before starting to talk prices.  They are hoping that people will feel obliged to buy rather than hand the bag back.  I saw a couple of women buy while I was sat there.  If you say you can't afford the stuff or that you're not ready to buy just now, the whole bag gets taken from you - you don't get anything free at all.  I'm surprised they are allowed to trade in shopping centres using that kind of trick


  That was how I felt, obliged. With me it was a bronzed thing for 30.00 and the rest was "free" - a brush set which allegedly will be sold for 80.00 (hahahha) and eyeshadow pallate and mini travel kit. You'd think it would be illegal to use Macy's and other stores to sell.


----------



## SNJx (Feb 8, 2013)

Strength, stylish brow and paint pots are now up on Debenhams. No AG though!


----------



## rockin (Feb 8, 2013)

MichaelaLou said:


> That was how I felt, obliged. With me it was a bronzed thing for 30.00 and the rest was "free" - a brush set which allegedly will be sold for 80.00 (hahahha) and eyeshadow pallate and mini travel kit. You'd think it would be illegal to use Macy's and other stores to sell.


  	Yes, I wonder if those stores know their name is being used in the sales pitch?


  	Strength is going up on Debenhams.  Some of the links don't work yet, but probably will soon


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm pretty sure I've come across those people as well. It was a while ago in BHS I was looking at the jewellery and one of them came to me and asked if I like make up and started showing me all these things they had and telling me how fantastic they were, but I told her I didn't need any more make up and managed to get away. But I remember now she handed me some "free" stuff, of course it was only "free" if you bought the other, overpriced crap.

  	I really try to avoid these sellers now, I was once cornered by a Dead Sea Minerals (I think that's what it's called) lady in Debenhams and she sold me some hand stuff. She lowered the price twice when I said it was too much and I still ended up paying way too much. Never again.

  	Forgot to say, I've ordered the new ArtDeco palette and 4 eyeshadows and the iridescent nail polish from BeautyBay, since the Guildford Debenhams didn't have it yet, plus I also ordered the new Too Faced heart blush, it's so pretty.


----------



## rockin (Feb 8, 2013)

The ArtDeco collection still isn't up on Debenhams' website, or I would have included that in my order today.  I've ordered Absolute Power, and 2 of the paint pots.  I love the Too Faced heart shaped blush, but I've had to tell myself I don't need it as I have so many other blushes that I haven't even made a dent in yet - that, and money is getting a bit tight lately.  I did want Taupe Shape and/or Poised, but the reviews I've seen so far make it sound like they're a bit orange.  Still, it's money saved

  	I noticed during checkout that I had to 'click here' to claim my beautycard points.  I wonder if they're hoping people won't realise so won't get their points?


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Feb 8, 2013)

rockin said:


> The ArtDeco collection still isn't up on Debenhams' website, or I would have included that in my order today.  I've ordered Absolute Power, and 2 of the paint pots.  I love the Too Faced heart shaped blush, but I've had to tell myself I don't need it as I have so many other blushes that I haven't even made a dent in yet - that, and money is getting a bit tight lately.  I did want Taupe Shape and/or Poised, but the reviews I've seen so far make it sound like they're a bit orange.  Still, it's money saved
> 
> I noticed during checkout that I had to 'click here' to claim my beautycard points.  I wonder if they're hoping people won't realise so won't get their points?


  	I noticed that too the other day, also make sure you enter the SHBC code to get your free P&P. It used to be automatic before i'm sure


----------



## rockin (Feb 8, 2013)

Seems you were very lucky.  Only one of the eyeshadows is available now, and no palette.  Think I'll have to keep my fingers crossed that Debenhams get the collection soon


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 8, 2013)

That's very sneaky! I'll have to remember that next time I order from Debenhams!



rockin said:


> Seems you were very lucky.  Only one of the eyeshadows is available now, and no palette.  Think I'll have to keep my fingers crossed that Debenhams get the collection soon


----------



## rockin (Feb 8, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> That's very sneaky! I'll have to remember that next time I order from Debenhams!
> 
> 
> *I think they must have just restocked, because the palette wasn't available when I last checked and then suddenly it was yesterday.*


 
  	If that's the case, they restocked and have sold out again.  I only looked for the eyeshadows and palette, as I didn't want any of the other items from the collection.


----------



## xiaohua (Feb 8, 2013)

Have you guys see the Chanel Spring 2013 Beauty Collection in Vogue Japan:
  	http://www.whowhatwear.com/blog/2013/01/spring-fever-chanel-spring-2013-beauty-collection-vogue-japan/

  	The makeup is so beautiful!


----------



## rockin (Feb 8, 2013)

xiaohua said:


> Have you guys see the Chanel Spring 2013 Beauty Collection in Vogue Japan:
> http://www.whowhatwear.com/blog/2013/01/spring-fever-chanel-spring-2013-beauty-collection-vogue-japan/
> 
> The makeup is so beautiful!


 
  	I like that first look on her


----------



## duku (Feb 8, 2013)

Got everything I wanted after all! Absolute Power, Party Parrot, and Strong Woman are mine. I forgot about my back 2 mac stuff because I was in a huge faff. I'll get something when Archie's Girls hits the counters. Won't bother with MAC Stratford again, this place is much better!


----------



## duku (Feb 8, 2013)

xiaohua said:


> Have you guys see the Chanel Spring 2013 Beauty Collection in Vogue Japan: http://www.whowhatwear.com/blog/201...el-spring-2013-beauty-collection-vogue-japan/  The makeup is so beautiful!


  I love those images and the whole collection. The Rouge Allure Velvets are gorgeous!


----------



## rockin (Feb 8, 2013)

I managed to get into Superdrug again today.  They didn't have all the new colours of Colour Tattoo yet, but I did try the tester of Light In Purple, and I love it!  In the jar it looks a light purply blue colour with a pink tinge.  Definitely getting that one.  Superdrug have them £1 off at £3.99 at the moment, but Boots have the slightly better offer of BOGOHP


----------



## toobusytostitch (Feb 9, 2013)

rockin said:


> If that's the case, they restocked and have sold out again.  I only looked for the eyeshadows and palette, as I didn't want any of the other items from the collection.


	I'm lucky because I ordered it (and a couple of the pencils later) when it first came out.  I wonder why Debenhams get Artdeco so late?


----------



## toobusytostitch (Feb 9, 2013)

rockin said:


> I managed to get into Superdrug again today.  They didn't have all the new colours of Colour Tattoo yet, but I did try the tester of Light In Purple, and I love it!  In the jar it looks a light purply blue colour with a pink tinge.  Definitely getting that one.  Superdrug have them £1 off at £3.99 at the moment, but Boots have the slightly better offer of BOGOHP


	Thanks - I'll hopefully get to Boots next Wednesday, and take a look.


----------



## turtledove (Feb 9, 2013)

Asked my local MAC to put aside a Party Parrot, went to pick it up..thought I'd better try it on as lipsticks often look very different on me than the advertised colour...and...straight up highlighter matt pink. No red at all. Nice texture but looked like a 99p lipstick I got from the market. Needless to say I left empty handed. SO disappointed


----------



## rockin (Feb 9, 2013)

Just thought I'd share - I tried the Estee Lauder Stay-on Shadow Paint in Steel today, and whilst the glitter in it is really pretty and multi-coloured, it migrates under the eyes too.  One eye has slight creasing, but the other doesn't.  I didn't wear any primer or anything, though.  There's very little colour to the actual shadow, just lots of very fine glittery bits.  Might have to try it over a paint pot or primer next


----------



## toobusytostitch (Feb 9, 2013)

rockin said:


> Just thought I'd share - I tried the Estee Lauder Stay-on Shadow Paint in Steel today, and whilst the glitter in it is really pretty and multi-coloured, it migrates under the eyes too.  One eye has slight creasing, but the other doesn't.  I didn't wear any primer or anything, though.  There's very little colour to the actual shadow, just lots of very fine glittery bits.  Might have to try it over a paint pot or primer next


 Thanks - that was the next one that I was thinking of getting - I'll wait and see I think - I always get problems with creasing if anyone else does, so may give this one a miss! I'd like to think that these wouldn't need a paint pot.


----------



## turtledove (Feb 9, 2013)

rockin said:


> Just thought I'd share - I tried the Estee Lauder Stay-on Shadow Paint in Steel today, and whilst the glitter in it is really pretty and multi-coloured, it migrates under the eyes too.  One eye has slight creasing, but the other doesn't.  I didn't wear any primer or anything, though.  There's very little colour to the actual shadow, just lots of very fine glittery bits.  Might have to try it over a paint pot or primer next


  	Yeah I agree. I tried exactly the same colour on my hand, and when I wiped it off, all that it consisted of was rainbow glitter that went EVERYWHERE! It looks like a silvery grey but as you've said, it has no real colour, and is quite deceiving. It would be very annoying to wear, and you would end up looking like a disco ball.


----------



## rockin (Feb 10, 2013)

I must admit I'm rather surprised - I haven't received a dispatch email from Debenhams yet for the order I placed 2 days ago.  They're usually much quicker than this


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Feb 10, 2013)

I managed to pick up the Making Pretty brush set from the Selfridges in Manchester and oh my word the brushes are sooo soft, the softest i've ever felt!


----------



## Alisha1 (Feb 10, 2013)

mushroomteagirl said:


> I managed to pick up the Making Pretty brush set from the Selfridges in Mnchester and oh my word the brushes are sooo soft, the softest i've ever felt!


  	Thats exactly why I bought them also! That and cause SA said there was only 3 left... lol


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 10, 2013)

No Chanel highlighter in Selfridges and they had no idea what I was talking about.  Saw Archie's girls and swatched Ronnie Red. It's a lot more pink and a lot less red than in Temptalia's pictures, I think it's pinker than AP, so I'm gonna pick it up. Annoying because I bought AP instead of RR, but RR is much nicer imo. Didn't buy anything, will get it from Debenhams or HoF.


----------



## toobusytostitch (Feb 10, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> No Chanel highlighter in Selfridges and they had no idea what I was talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Lol - don't you love it when that happens?  Quite often they have no idea of up-coming releases in our local Boots, and are always interested to hear from me what is on its way!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 10, 2013)

Yes, typical. I didn't get to go to Harrods as well, might phone them and ask if they're going to have it at all.



toobusytostitch said:


> Lol - don't you love it when that happens?  Quite often they have no idea of up-coming releases in our local Boots, and are always interested to hear from me what is on its way!


----------



## lovesongx (Feb 11, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> No Chanel highlighter in Selfridges and they had no idea what I was talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I thought Absolute Power was going to be pinker, might check out Ronnie Red! I'm a bit stingey on the extra £1.50 though. Wonder if I'll be able to get pro discount!


----------



## xiaohua (Feb 11, 2013)

A swatch of Givenchy Le Rouge
  	the package is so cool!
  	http://mostlysunnyblog.com/2013/01/16/givenchy-le-rouge-complete-line-up-swatches/


----------



## Alisha1 (Feb 11, 2013)

Guerlain summer collection!

  	http://www.chicprofile.com/2013/02/guerlain-summer-2013-terra-ora-collection-info-photos.html


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Feb 12, 2013)

I had ordered the 5 Maybelline metallic color tattoos from the US and they arrived this morning. Inked in Pink is the same as our Pink Gold and Gold Rush is the same as our new 24K Gold and just as crappy. I'm not too bothered about the duplicates as it would have cost about the same to get 3 individuals as it was to buy the set.and i really like Pink Gold anyway.


----------



## toobusytostitch (Feb 13, 2013)

mushroomteagirl said:


> I had ordered the 5 Maybelline metallic color tattoos from the US and they arrived this morning. Inked in Pink is the same as our Pink Gold and Gold Rush is the same as our new 24K Gold and just as crappy. I'm not too bothered about the duplicates as it would have cost about the same to get 3 individuals as it was to buy the set.and i really like Pink Gold anyway.


	Funnily enough mine arrived yesterday - I agree so much about Gold Rush - I put a small amount on straight away, and ended up with glitter all over my face!


----------



## duku (Feb 13, 2013)

Not too long 'til Archie's Girls! What's everyone getting?


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Feb 13, 2013)

duku said:


> Not too long 'til Archie's Girls! What's everyone getting?


  	I really don't know i keep going through phases of deciding i don't need anything because i have dupes or comparable colours but  then i catch more swatches and i want everything all over again.

  	I think i will just pick up a couple of lippies, most likely Betty Bright and Daddy's Little Girl.


----------



## lovesongx (Feb 13, 2013)

Is Archie's on counters tomorrow?

  	Edit: Just had a look on Selfridges and it's exclusive there until 19th, so guessing it'll be on counters Wednesday 20th


----------



## duku (Feb 13, 2013)

lovesongx said:


> Is Archie's on counters tomorrow?
> 
> Edit: Just had a look on Selfridges and it's exclusive there until 19th, so guessing it'll be on counters Wednesday 20th


  	I did a live chat earlier and was told it'd be the 21st. I'm going to my counter tomorrow and I'll ask for confirmation then.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 13, 2013)

lovesongx said:


> Is Archie's on counters tomorrow?  Edit: Just had a look on Selfridges and it's exclusive there until 19th, so guessing it'll be on counters Wednesday 20th


  I doubt it will be a Wednesday.


----------



## lovesongx (Feb 13, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I doubt it will be a Wednesday.


  	Yes I did think that was a bit odd. I'll hold off until the Thursday then!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 13, 2013)

Maybe online by Wednesday? As luck would have it, it's half term next week, so I'm not sure I can go to the counter, but I already know what I want, so will order from HoF or Debenhams anyway.



lovesongx said:


> Yes I did think that was a bit odd. I'll hold off until the Thursday then!


----------



## gracie90 (Feb 13, 2013)

10% off all beauty and fragrance online at Debenhams - not sure how long it lasts for!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 14, 2013)

gracie90 said:


> 10% off all beauty and fragrance online at Debenhams - not sure how long it lasts for!


  My e-mail says ends Sunday. Double points end today.


----------



## rockin (Feb 14, 2013)

Pity Archie's Girls isn't out at Debenhams today - the 10% discount would have been handy.

  	I'm not much in a makeup mood at the moment, as I've had flu since Saturday.  My Debenhams order arrived yesterday, and I didn't even have the enthusiasm to look at it properly, that's how bad I've been feeling.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 14, 2013)

Always the case, isn't it? Hope you feel better! You must be feeling rotten if you can't get excited about make up, lol! x



rockin said:


> Pity Archie's Girls isn't out at Debenhams today - the 10% discount would have been handy.
> 
> I'm not much in a makeup mood at the moment, as I've had flu since Saturday.  My Debenhams order arrived yesterday, and I didn't even have the enthusiasm to look at it properly, that's how bad I've been feeling.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Feb 14, 2013)

I just got an email from Illamasqua apparently if they hit 100k likes on facebook they will bring out a pink version of the Raindrops nail polish. It's funny as i only ordered the original yesterday from ASOS with a Valentine's 10% off.. I don't get why so many people rave about it so i thought i'd try it for myself.


----------



## MichaelaLou (Feb 14, 2013)

Has anyone ever recieved a free sample randomly from mac online? I ordered a foundation and Luna and they've sent me a mini strobe cream with it too.


----------



## SNJx (Feb 14, 2013)

Yea, I once received a mini zoom lash and there was nothing on the site saying there was a free sample


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Feb 14, 2013)

SNJx said:


> Yea, I once received a mini zoom lash and there was nothing on the site saying there was a free sample


  	I got the same it really was teeny tiny, not even "travel" sized. That was a fair while back maybe about 18 months ago


----------



## toobusytostitch (Feb 14, 2013)

I see that the latest Bobbi Brown collection is out with Selfridges - including the gorgeous new shimmer brick   I'm not sure that it's really my colours, but I'm fairly certain I'm going to buy it.  I won't pay Selfridge's postage though.  I'll wait for Debenhams, or maybe Bobbi Brown, as they do give some good offers.


----------



## rockin (Feb 15, 2013)

Beautybay restocked with the ArtDeco Butterfly collection.  My order arrived this morning.  The eyeshadows are so soft and pretty.  They really are soft - I managed to stick a fingernail in one by accident grrrr.


----------



## SNJx (Feb 15, 2013)

mushroomteagirl said:


> I got the same it really was teeny tiny, not even "travel" sized. That was a fair while back maybe about 18 months ago


  I think it was when I ordered from last years holiday collection so it was a fair while back.  They should give samples more often!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 15, 2013)

Glad you've finally got them. Did you buy anything else from the collection? I also got the Iridescent Butterfly Wings nail polish, but I haven't tried it yet. The eyeshadows are very soft and a bit powdery, they are very pastelly and don't look too great on me, but I've layered them over a black cream eyeshadow and they look much better. Still I can't really see the duochrome effect, other than on the pink one.



rockin said:


> Beautybay restocked with the ArtDeco Butterfly collection.  My order arrived this morning.  The eyeshadows are so soft and pretty.  They really are soft - I managed to stick a fingernail in one by accident grrrr.


----------



## rockin (Feb 15, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Glad you've finally got them. Did you buy anything else from the collection? I also got the Iridescent Butterfly Wings nail polish, but I haven't tried it yet. The eyeshadows are very soft and a bit powdery, they are very pastelly and don't look too great on me, but I've layered them over a black cream eyeshadow and they look much better. Still I can't really see the duochrome effect, other than on the pink one.


  	Yes, I got the Irridescent Pink nail lacquer 266 (almost a salmon pink, very pretty) and the Cream Sweet Red 258 lipstick.  No idea why it's called red, though, because it's definitely not, but I could see that from the pictures. Also I got the palette to put the eyeshadows in and the blush 38


----------



## SNJx (Feb 15, 2013)

I don't know if anyone will be interested but Because Republic have gone into administration I've just received an e-mail saying they are having an 'everything must go' sale. If any of you are wanted to check it out, unfortunately they are no longer taking online orders.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 15, 2013)

Did your palette come with an applicator? The back of the box shows one, but it does say "beauty box without content", so I was wondering if it was supposed to or not? I wouldn't use it anyway, just curious.



rockin said:


> Yes, I got the Irridescent Pink nail lacquer 266 (almost a salmon pink, very pretty) and the Cream Sweet Red 258 lipstick.  No idea why it's called red, though, because it's definitely not, but I could see that from the pictures. Also I got the palette to put the eyeshadows in and the blush 38


----------



## amy_forster (Feb 15, 2013)

Evening everyone  Shameless plug for my sale thread, it'd be much appreciated if you could check it out...it's in the European sale section.  Sorry I've been even more quiet than usual on here, I have been lurking but we have some good news! Our little boy was born in the early hours of Monday morning (04:43) weighing in at a healthy 8lb 7oz  We've named him George Beau Edward & hopefully, here's a little pic of him to say hi...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Right. That's me checked in but a certain someone is demanding some attention & a feed! I'll hopefully be back soon


----------



## amy_forster (Feb 15, 2013)

Oops...baby brain...double post


----------



## gracie90 (Feb 15, 2013)

amy_forster said:


> Right. That's me checked in but a certain someone is demanding some attention & a feed! I'll hopefully be back soon


	He's gorgeous!! Congratulations!


----------



## rockin (Feb 16, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Did your palette come with an applicator? The back of the box shows one, but it does say "beauty box without content", so I was wondering if it was supposed to or not? I wouldn't use it anyway, just curious.


  	No, no applicator.  None of the palettes I've got from them have.  You can buy the little applicators from them, though.


----------



## rockin (Feb 16, 2013)

Aww, congratulations Amy.  He's gorgeous!  Hope you are doing OK


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Feb 16, 2013)

amy_forster said:


> Right. That's me checked in but a certain someone is demanding some attention & a feed! I'll hopefully be back soon


  	Congratulations!


----------



## Kittily (Feb 16, 2013)

amy_forster said:


> Evening everyone  Shameless plug for my sale thread, it'd be much appreciated if you could check it out...it's in the European sale section.  Sorry I've been even more quiet than usual on here, I have been lurking but we have some good news! Our little boy was born in the early hours of Monday morning (04:43) weighing in at a healthy 8lb 7oz  We've named him George Beau Edward & hopefully, here's a little pic of him to say hi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Congrats!  he's gorgeous!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 16, 2013)

Big congratulations! He's lovely!


----------



## xiaohua (Feb 16, 2013)

amy_forster said:


> Right. That's me checked in but a certain someone is demanding some attention & a feed! I'll hopefully be back soon


	Congratulations!


----------



## jennyap (Feb 16, 2013)

amy_forster said:


> Right. That's me checked in but a certain someone is demanding some attention & a feed! I'll hopefully be back soon


  	Congratulations! He's adorable.


----------



## Alisha1 (Feb 16, 2013)

Aww he's adorable! Congratulations!!!


----------



## amy_forster (Feb 16, 2013)

Thankyou so much ladies  He's a beautiful boy (even if I do say so myself!) & tbh I can't believe how lucky we've been with him. There have been some really difficult times with him, particularly at night but you just have to grin & bear it, then the little smile he gives you or the cuddle he gives you make you forget about the bad times & enjoy the good ones!  He was rather accommodating too as he was 12 days overdue, arriving in the world just a few hours before we were booked in for induction! However he had obviously waited to let me go to pick some bits up from strength that I wanted so the boy obviously appreciates his mummy likes to look good  I managed to get everything I wanted too so I was really pleased. I didn't get everything off my initial list as on swatching some things weren't as expected & the quads were far too similar to warrant getting both!   I'm not sure if I'm excited for Archie's girls or not :/ The reddy-pink lipstick sounds quite nice but I'm not really sure on much else. Nothing has stuck in my mind as being a definite want at this point which has really surprised me


----------



## PeachTwist (Feb 19, 2013)

amy_forster said:


> Right. That's me checked in but a certain someone is demanding some attention & a feed! I'll hopefully be back soon


  	Congratulations, he's beautiful!


----------



## amy_forster (Feb 20, 2013)

Oh my goodness. Look what had appeared in Instagram....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm definitely curious as to the colours that'll be part of the collection even though I'm not a massive fan of the packaging.


----------



## rockin (Feb 20, 2013)

amy_forster said:


> I'm definitely curious as to the colours that'll be part of the collection even though I'm not a massive fan of the packaging.


 

  	http://www.temptalia.com/mac-and-rihanna-collaboration-riri-hearts-mac-collection-for-2013

  	Can't say the collection excites me, but that may change once I see the colours


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 20, 2013)

Same here. Couldn't care less about Rihanna.

  	Do you think Archie will be up today on the Debenhams website? I guess it's either today or tomorrow. They are giving a £5 voucher for cardholders if you order over £50. It's the credit card, not the beauty club card btw.



rockin said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/mac-and-rihanna-collaboration-riri-hearts-mac-collection-for-2013
> 
> Can't say the collection excites me, but that may change once I see the colours


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 20, 2013)

Archie is up on the Mac website!


----------



## rockin (Feb 20, 2013)

They even have a 'looks' thing this time.  Seems like ages since they've done that. You can actually download it as a pdf file


----------



## duku (Feb 20, 2013)

Damn, I still don't know what I want from Archie.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 20, 2013)

duku said:


> Damn, I still don't know what I want from Archie.


  I've decided I won't get Ronnie Red as I haven't even used Absolute Power yet and they are very similar anyway. Only getting the two lighter pigments and the two pearlmattes.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Feb 20, 2013)

duku said:


> Damn, I still don't know what I want from Archie.


  	i've just placed an order for Ronnie Red, Betty Bright & Daddy's Little Girl. I think that's probably all i will get as i shouldn't really have bought anything. I do love the little brush set though, so cute *sigh*


----------



## jennyap (Feb 20, 2013)

At the moment my list is pretty long: DLG, RR and OOO lipsticks, MM gloss, Veronica's Blush PM and Prom Princess blush. Total cost £102 - eek! When are we expecting this on counters? I'm hoping to swatch before I buy, which might cut my haul down a bit although having seen so many good swatches already I'm not so sure it will...


----------



## rockin (Feb 20, 2013)

Trying to cut my list down a bit, but it's not easy


----------



## duku (Feb 20, 2013)

Flatter Me and Betty Bright are definitely on my list, just trying to decide between BS/DLG/RR and the blushes.


----------



## lovesongx (Feb 20, 2013)

I rang MAC Liverpool today and they said 1st Thursday of March for Archie, not sure how correct that is!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 20, 2013)

How weird, I was sure it was tomorrow. Oh I don't care that much, I will order my bits and bobs when they're up on Debenhams or HoF.



lovesongx said:


> I rang MAC Liverpool today and they said 1st Thursday of March for Archie, not sure how correct that is!


----------



## duku (Feb 20, 2013)

lovesongx said:


> I rang MAC Liverpool today and they said 1st Thursday of March for Archie, not sure how correct that is!


  	Strange! Thanks for the heads up, I'll phone my counter before going just in case.


----------



## toobusytostitch (Feb 21, 2013)

Congratulations!  He's absolutely gorgeous 

  	Viv x


----------



## toobusytostitch (Feb 21, 2013)

duku said:


> Damn, I still don't know what I want from Archie.


	Does anyone ever buy any of the extra merchandise - you know, the tote bags, purses, etc?  I watched one of the WonderWoman totes from recently go on ebay for £99 recently - I've never bothered, but wonder if they're any good?


----------



## charlotte366 (Feb 21, 2013)

toobusytostitch said:


> Does anyone ever buy any of the extra merchandise - you know, the tote bags, purses, etc?  I watched one of the WonderWoman totes from recently go on ebay for £99 recently - I've never bothered, but wonder if they're any good?


  	I got the hello kitty tote bag free when I bought HK bits at the duty free airport a few years back, the bag has been used loads and it is only now starting to fall to bits. I loved it lots, but i wouldn't have paid for it if that makes sense.

  	Considering a trip to bicester shopping village this weekend, but can't decide, i should be saving money towards my holiday. I am resisting Archies, but fancy a trip to the CCO for some discontinued bits like the tinted lip conditioner pots etc.

  	I could also do with visting hobbs/lk bennet for some new work dresses.

  	Has anyone been lately? any idea what the cco had in?


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 21, 2013)

charlotte366 said:


> I got the hello kitty tote bag free when I bought HK bits at the duty free airport a few years back, the bag has been used loads and it is only now starting to fall to bits. I loved it lots, but i wouldn't have paid for it if that makes sense.  Considering a trip to bicester shopping village this weekend, but can't decide, i should be saving money towards my holiday. I am resisting Archies, but fancy a trip to the CCO for some discontinued bits like the tinted lip conditioner pots etc.  I could also do with visting hobbs/lk bennet for some new work dresses.  Has anyone been lately? any idea what the cco had in?


  I went to Bicester a few weeks ago, but didn't spend too much time in the CCO as I was with others. I bought two VAEs, but that was all. To be honest, I usually buy what I want when collections come out, so there wasn't anything in particular that I wanted anyway.  Haven't heard back about the Perfect Topping MSF, have you changed your mind about selling it?


----------



## duku (Feb 21, 2013)

So if this isn't out until March I guess Debs or HoF won't be getting it for a wee while either?


toobusytostitch said:


> Does anyone ever buy any of the extra merchandise - you know, the tote bags, purses, etc?  I watched one of the WonderWoman totes from recently go on ebay for £99 recently - I've never bothered, but wonder if they're any good?


  	I've never bothered, they're cute but kind of overpriced. The quality seems good enough.


----------



## rockin (Feb 21, 2013)

I can't believe how expensive the eyeshadow palettes are!  £38.50 equates to just over $60, yet the US price for them is just $44 - huge difference!  I want Spoiled Rich (purple fan here), but am reluctant to pay that price when I could get a high-end palette for just a tiny bit more.

  	The markup on the pigments is ridiculous, too.  I know we have to pay more for the special packaging/licensing, but £18 instead of the £16.50 (even that's gone up again!) for a regular pigment is a big increase.


----------



## rockin (Feb 21, 2013)

toobusytostitch said:


> Does anyone ever buy any of the extra merchandise - you know, the tote bags, purses, etc?  I watched one of the WonderWoman totes from recently go on ebay for £99 recently - I've never bothered, but wonder if they're any good?


  	They're always overpriced, so I never buy them.  I was half tempted by the leopard print hanging organiser from Christmas, but didn't go for it in the end.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 21, 2013)

No, can't be bothered. I find it laughable that the mirror costs £19 and the coin purse is £18!



rockin said:


> I can't believe how expensive the eyeshadow palettes are!  £38.50 equates to just over $60, yet the US price for them is just $44 - huge difference!  I want Spoiled Rich (purple fan here), but am reluctant to pay that price when *I could get a high-end palette for just a tiny bit more*.
> 
> The markup on the pigments is ridiculous, too.  I know we have to pay more for the special packaging/licensing, but £18 instead of the £16.50 (even that's gone up again!) for a regular pigment is a big increase.


----------



## charlotte366 (Feb 21, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Haven't heard back about the Perfect Topping MSF, have you changed your mind about selling it?


  	Nope I just have been crazy at work and haven't had a chance to photo it for you, I have nothing planned this weekend so should have a photo accross to you Saturday afternoon if thats ok?


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 21, 2013)

charlotte366 said:


> Nope I just have been crazy at work and haven't had a chance to photo it for you, I have nothing planned this weekend so should have a photo accross to you Saturday afternoon if thats ok?


  Sure, that's fine, no worries.


----------



## Nessy (Feb 21, 2013)

toobusytostitch said:


> Does anyone ever buy any of the extra merchandise - you know, the tote bags, purses, etc?  I watched one of the WonderWoman totes from recently go on ebay for £99 recently - I've never bothered, but wonder if they're any good?


  	I very rarely do, it makes me speechless to see how high the "extra's" go, though I have got a HK "bear" and mirror! And as I haven't got a current travel bag the other half bought me the Archie's Girl's one as I loved it very much.

  	Does anyone know when Cosmic Cute come back online? It's the only item I'm missing from my list and it was sold out straight away, and I'm a 4 hour boat trip at least from any store lol.

  	Nessy


----------



## toobusytostitch (Feb 21, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I went to Bicester a few weeks ago, but didn't spend too much time in the CCO as I was with others.


  	I've not yet made it to a CCO - though I was in Gunwharf Quays in Portsmouth a couple of times this year (daughter was thinking of applying to Portsmouth Uni, but didn't in the end).  We only visited the Nike outlet (daughter got a great bargain on some trainers) and the Cadburys outlet (which was actually disappointing - not many bargains). 

  	Do they have loads of MAC etc?  I will have to take a day off and go to Bicester Village or Portsmouth on my own one day soon


----------



## toobusytostitch (Feb 21, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> No, can't be bothered. I find it laughable that the mirror costs £19 and the coin purse is £18!
> 
> 
> Actually, Guerlain palettes are only £38, so they're actually cheaper than Mac! Plus you get 7.2 g instead of 5.6 g. I think the new purple Guerlain quad is really pretty and worth buying if you're thinking of getting a purple quad (although the colours are different). They also have a purple quad in the regular line.


	Yes, I agree with that - I was just amazed at how high the price went on ebay!  Wondered if it might be worth an investment.

  	I love Guerlain palettes, and haven't bothered with a MAC palette for ages - IMHO they're overpriced, and really not such great quality.  I've gone for the pearlmattes and the Veronica pigments.  Not at all sure that I'll be able to spoil the pearlmattes just yet though - they look so pretty!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 22, 2013)

So is Archie not out at the counters then? Has anyone been? I can't go this week, but will have a look tomorrow. Still waiting for Debenhams to order anyway.


----------



## ladymac1 (Feb 22, 2013)

Not on counter until 7th march


----------



## ladymac1 (Feb 22, 2013)

Rang up mail order to get Archie stuff...says sold out online but they weren't?! Result!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 23, 2013)

Don't really mind to be honest, this way I might actually manage to keep my spending well below budget this month! I haven't bought any make up (other than 2 nail polishes) for nearly 2 weeks now!



ladymac1 said:


> Not on counter until 7th march


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 23, 2013)

Has anyone tried to place an order on the Debenhams website lately? I have just tried and it won't accept my card details, it just keeps saying I haven't put in a valid card number (when I have!). I have tried 3 browsers, but no use. Boo!


----------



## Eleentje (Feb 24, 2013)

It looks like the "beauty" part of the website is playing up in general?


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

Eleentje said:


> It looks like the "beauty" part of the website is playing up in general?


  	Yes i just tried to get on the Chanel page with no luck, they mmust be having tech difficulties


----------



## rockin (Feb 24, 2013)

Just got an email from esteelauder.co.uk



 
 
 
  
 
*4 Hours Only - Free Pure Color Lipstick Palette*

																				Receive a Pure Color Lipstick Compact containing a seductive spectrum of 9 shades including:

																				Top row: Pink Parfait, Bois de Rose, Blushing
																				Middle row: Exotic Orchid, Forbidden Kiss, Melon
																				Bottom row: Pink Whisper, Marvelous Mauve, Pink Ambition
																				Plus a Brush Applicator.

																				Yours with any purchase £35+.

																				Simply enter offer code *4HOURS* at checkout to redeem.
 
 
 
  


  
 
 





  




 




  




 






  




 




  




 								*While stocks last, offer ends 4pm, 24/02/2013. Available at esteelauder.co.uk only.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 24, 2013)

I did just try ordering with my Tesco credit card and it worked (well, I didn't complete the authorisation, but it did accept the card unlike my Debenhams credit card). I don't know what the hell is wrong now, just called Santander and they're saying my card is working fine. WTF???


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 24, 2013)

Absolutely disgusted with Debenhams customer services. I e-mailed them about not being able to order, they e-mailed back to say phone up and place the order by phone. So I did. The woman I spoke to had no idea what she was doing, kept putting me on hold, didn't understand anything about the beauty clubcard and after 20 minutes she told me she couldn't place the order for me. She said try the website again, it should work in an hour. (It still doesn't work by the way!). She said she needs a code for the 10% off (you don't, it's automatic if you buy 2 or more beauty products) and I wouldn't get any beauty points if I order by phone. She also thought I wanted to pay with my points, and kept putting me on hold to ask her manager. Absolutely attrocious.

  	This wasn't the first time I had trouble with trying to order by phone and their customer services seems really rubbish. I'm now going to miss out on a £5 voucher (for credit card holders) because of this. Not happy.


----------



## toobusytostitch (Feb 26, 2013)

Possibly not the time to mention that I've just ordered the Bobbi Brown new shimmerbrick from Debenhams?  Order seemed to go through OK this morning.  I had problems with them some time last year, got absolutely nowhere with them on the phone - just got told to keep on trying on-line!  They lost an order that way as I think I ordered from HofF instead.


----------



## SNJx (Feb 26, 2013)

Debenhams customer service tend not to know much about the beauty side of the site, I've had similar problems were they've not known about the beauty club card and the points system. They also tend to be quite rude over the telephone. However, I had one gentleman who sourced me FOL l/s from a Debenhams store and sent it me after they claimed they couldn't fulfil my order. That was nice of them. I hope the site is working soon so you can get your order in!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 26, 2013)

I think it really depends on who you deal with. Unfortunately for me I came across an unhelpful b*tch. It's all sorted now, thanks to a helpful lady, who phoned me yesterday and placed the order for me, and said she would add the extra 500 points that I missed out on since it wasn't my fault.



toobusytostitch said:


> Possibly not the time to mention that I've just ordered the Bobbi Brown new shimmerbrick from Debenhams?  Order seemed to go through OK this morning.  I had problems with them some time last year, got absolutely nowhere with them on the phone - just got told to keep on trying on-line!  They lost an order that way as I think I ordered from HofF instead.


----------



## rockin (Feb 27, 2013)

I went into HoF today and got the Guerlain Attrape Coeur palette.  I had £20 in HoF Reward vouchers, so it only cost me £18.  I also got free samples of Lancome foundations. The SA was very helpful


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Feb 28, 2013)

There'll be another Debenhams 10% off beauty starting 5th March, not sure how long it lasts.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 28, 2013)

The new mineralize lipsticks are up on the Mac website as well as the foundation and some other bits. I won't be buying any of the lipsticks, they are £20! It's really ridiculous, Mac think they're high end now, more and more expensive all the time. If I want high end, I'll buy high end, but £20 for a Mac lipstick? No thanks.

  	On that note, I'm wearing the new fuchsia Maybelline 14 hour lipstick today. Of course it doesn't last for 14 hours, try 4 (without eating!), but the colour is lovely and so is the formula, very creamy and not drying at all. I also got the coral one, looking forward to trying it out tomorrow.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Feb 28, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> The new mineralize lipsticks are up on the Mac website as well as the foundation and some other bits. I won't be buying any of the lipsticks, they are £20! It's really ridiculous, Mac think they're high end now, more and more expensive all the time. If I want high end, I'll buy high end, but £20 for a Mac lipstick? No thanks.
> 
> On that note, I'm wearing the new fuchsia Maybelline 14 hour lipstick today. Of course it doesn't last for 14 hours, try 4 (without eating!), but the colour is lovely and so is the formula, very creamy and not drying at all. I also got the coral one, looking forward to trying it out tomorrow.


  	Oh deary me, fair enough you get 40% more lippie but who ever geyts through a full normal size one anyway unless it's an absolute favourite!

  	I don't know if anyone has been on MAC chat recently to ask about forthcoming collections, release dates, etc but the past few times  they've refused to give out any information at all and just tell me to wait until i get the e-mails which never come until days anything i want is sold out anyway. It's a good job resources like Specktra exist with the attitude they are taking recently.


----------



## ladymac1 (Feb 28, 2013)

The new lipsticks are meant to be a high end option- extra quality and size with a magnetic tight lid. They are lovely though more expensive... Still cheaper than Chanel though! But meant to have that same quality- same with the new foundation...just a new higher end line and separated from the rest of the products a bit like the pro long wear range. Hope that info explains a bit?!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 28, 2013)

I still won't be buying them. £20 for a lipstick is taking the piss, even if it's 40% bigger, especially as I haven't finished a lipstick in over 10 years. Also the bullet looks fugly. Half matte, half shiny, and so bulky.


----------



## SNJx (Feb 28, 2013)

It's a shame because there's some lovely colours! Even though I own high end lipsticks I couldn't justify spending that much. I'd have preferred it if they would have been normal size at a similar to normal price. I've only ever gone through creme cup l/s because its my everyday colour, every other l/s has plenty left! Maybe I'll change my mind once I get to see them in person


----------



## ladymac1 (Feb 28, 2013)

Yeah I know what you're saying its still a lot. It's good that mac have a big range at the normal price...if they were all 20 it would be a massive problem


----------



## duku (Feb 28, 2013)

The packaging of those new MAC products is vile.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Feb 28, 2013)

yeah i'm really not a fan either, sure they had to change the packaging for the bigger bullet but they could have done a better job than this. They look like they could be a knockoff version of the regular line


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 28, 2013)

OMG! I've just seen that BeautyBay is selling the new China Glaze holographic nail polishes for £16 each! WTF? Regular China Glaze polishes cost £7 or so. They're not even as holographic as the Color Club ones and those cost a LOT less. I don't think so...

  	EDIT: I have found them from Nail Polish Direct for £8.95 each and free delivery and decided to order them. I can't be worrying about customs and shipping costs.


----------



## tats (Feb 28, 2013)

oh me neither.. they can keep them!!!


----------



## rockin (Mar 1, 2013)

Just seen Barry M write this on Facebook


 [h=5][/h]  	Barry M
 [h=5][/h]  	‎**Mail Alert**

	Due to new regulations set out by Royal Mail we can no longer use their services to send Nail Paint and Spray Tan. Therefore all UK, European and International orders that include Nail Paint and Spray Tan will be sent via UPS or City Link. For further information please see our Customer Service page: http://www.barrym.com/information/customer-services/

	Thanks xx


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 1, 2013)

rockin said:


> Thanks xx


  	Just typed up a reply on my phone and lost it, humph!  Anyway, I thought you could still send nail polish with the Royal Mail within the UK. Or can you not anymore?

  	Went shopping today (first time in weeks!) and almost didn't buy any make up or nail polish, but then I went into TK Maxx.  They had some Orly polishes form the holiday collection, a set of 3 for £14.99. I got Angel Eyes, Miss Conduct and Unlawful. AE and MC had been on my wishlist forever, so I was well pleased. I also got an OPI Skyfall magnetic polish (the red one) for £12.99 and a Butter London nail polish and lipgloss set for £8. I also ordered the new Polka.com OPI polish and all 12 of the China Glaze hologlam ones last night. Must. stop. buying. polish.


----------



## toobusytostitch (Mar 1, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Just typed up a reply on my phone and lost it, humph!  Anyway, I thought you could still send nail polish with the Royal Mail within the UK. Or can you not anymore?


  	Yes you can - I JUST (about twenty minute ago) received my order from Debenhams including nail polish - it had a big 'dangerous materials' sticker on, but it came by Royal Mail for sure.  Got the new NailsInc Feathers polishes - yes all three 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 - with my Bobbi Brown Lilac Shimmer Brick - it's a LOT pinker than I'd expected, but still SO pretty.  Got a couple of the shadow sticks from Bobbi Brown too.  Can't play with them for some time, as surrounded by family!  

  	Just heard that 11 year-old has got into our chosen secondary school, so very happy


----------



## jennyap (Mar 1, 2013)

toobusytostitch said:


> Yes you can - I JUST (about twenty minute ago) received my order from Debenhams including nail polish - it had a big 'dangerous materials' sticker on, but it came by Royal Mail for sure.  Got the new NailsInc Feathers polishes - yes all three
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Strangely, I received an order from Debenhams today too - one of the new Clinique Chubby Stick eye shadows, and an Illamasqua polish. Nothing at all about it being dangerous materials, and it was a Royal Mail delivery!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 1, 2013)

That was us last year.  My 11-year-old is very happy with her secondary school. 

  	My Debenhams order came today, the shimmer brick is very pretty, but there's nothing lilac about it.



toobusytostitch said:


> Yes you can - I JUST (about twenty minute ago) received my order from Debenhams including nail polish - it had a big 'dangerous materials' sticker on, but it came by Royal Mail for sure.  Got the new NailsInc Feathers polishes - yes all three
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SNJx (Mar 2, 2013)

I was speaking to the lady at the ysl counter at my local Debenhams about the summer collection. Apparently it's available from May 1st at Debenhams in the UK.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Mar 2, 2013)

I've just placed an order for all 6 of the Avon SuperShock gel eyeliner pencils as they are half price at the minute for only £3 each. If anyone is interested I also found a free delivery code on Hot UK deals - "KWG"  which saved me £3.50. You do have to spend £20 for the code to work though but i just bought a face scrub for £2 that was also on offer half price which has had good reviews so win win all round


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 3, 2013)

Debenhams 10% off beauty started online already, in stores from Tuesday!


----------



## SNJx (Mar 3, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Debenhams 10% off beauty started online already, in stores from Tuesday!


  	This means we can probably get 10% off Archie's Girls


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 3, 2013)

SNJx said:


> This means we can probably get 10% off Archie's Girls


  As long as it's on the website before the weekend!


----------



## SNJx (Mar 3, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> As long as it's on the website before the weekend!


  	They said early march on the Devenhams Facebook page so I was hoping it would be this week! Knowing Debenhams though they will put it up after the offer. Fingers crossed they don't!


----------



## duku (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm sorely tempted to get one of the mineralize lipsticks (I know, I know), so I might just order through Debenhams. £18 is slightly more forgivable than £20, right?


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 3, 2013)

I have to admit, they do look nice and T gave them a very good review, and they are bigger than normal size. I'm not going to get them mostly because I have way too many lipsticks already. £18 doesn't sound that bad, plus you get the points as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






duku said:


> I'm sorely tempted to get one of the mineralize lipsticks (I know, I know), so I might just order through Debenhams. £18 is slightly more forgivable than £20, right?


----------



## duku (Mar 3, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I have to admit, they do look nice and T gave them a very good review, and they are bigger than normal size. I'm not going to get them mostly because I have way too many lipsticks already. £18 doesn't sound that bad, plus you get the points as well.


  	That's what irritates me, the colours are really nice and they would have been a good addition to the regular range. Better than Cremesheen + Pearl anyway! Awesome colours plus new, expensive formula equals shrewd business move from MAC. I guess the Estee Lauder Group are trying to move it into higher end territory. B******s.


----------



## toobusytostitch (Mar 5, 2013)

mushroomteagirl said:


> I've just placed an order for all 6 of the Avon SuperShock gel eyeliner pencils as they are half price at the minute for only £3 each. If anyone is interested I also found a free delivery code on Hot UK deals - "KWG"  which saved me £3.50. You do have to spend £20 for the code to work though but i just bought a face scrub for £2 that was also on offer half price which has had good reviews so win win all round


	I decided to go for these too - ordered yesterday.  They seem to have some great reviews.


----------



## SNJx (Mar 5, 2013)

Archies Girls will be up on Debenhams on Thursday according to someone on their facebook page


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 5, 2013)

Thank you! Hope it's up first thing, so I don't have to keep checking all day. I don't want much, but I also don't want to risk them selling out, especially the pearlmattes.



SNJx said:


> Archies Girls will be up on Debenhams on Thursday according to someone on their facebook page


----------



## SNJx (Mar 5, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you! Hope it's up first thing, so I don't have to keep checking all day. I don't want much, but I also don't want to risk them selling out, especially the pearlmattes.


  	I don't want much but I have my heart set on flatter me PM and it was one of the first things that sold out on the mac site so I don't want to risk it!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 5, 2013)

I guess I can also pick up what I want at the counter in HoF or Bentalls on Thursday, but I'd rather save the 10%. Having said that, if Debenhams mess me about again and not send me something that was clearly in stock when I ordered, I'm going to be very cross!



SNJx said:


> I don't want much but I have my heart set on flatter me PM and it was one of the first things that sold out on the mac site so I don't want to risk it!


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Mar 6, 2013)

Archie's is up on Debenhams.

  	Has anyone else seen the MUG exclusive Z Palettes? Very pretty https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.p...53804930.11442.125371907505988&type=1&theater They actually work out a lot cheaper than over here too if you can avoid the import taxes

  	EDIT: well Archie's will be up. The headers are there but when you click it says no products found!


----------



## jennyap (Mar 6, 2013)

mushroomteagirl said:


> Archie's is up on Debenhams.


  	The banners are there but when you click on Shop Now it just comes up with 'nothing found'!  I didn't want it to go up until tomorrow anyway, as I want the 10% off but I was hoping to swatch at my local HOF counter before ordering.

  	EDIT It worked on my phone for some reason (desktop site version not mobile). Placed my order before anything sells out, but I'll swatch tomorrow in case I want to return anything... yeah right!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up ladies! I've managed to place on order on my phone (it was very painful though, site wasn't co-operating), haven't had the confirmation e-mail yet, but we'll see. If it didn't work, I'll try later on the site.


----------



## gracie90 (Mar 6, 2013)

I just did a Live Chat, and in April we only get a new mascara. All the US April collections will be out in May! (ED2, BB etc)


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 6, 2013)

gracie90 said:


> I just did a Live Chat, and in April we only get a new mascara. All the US April collections will be out in May! (ED2, BB etc)


  Thanks Gracie! Another new mascara? Isn't there one out this month as well? That'll be a cheap month for me Mac-wise then.   I've got my dispatch e-mail from Debenhams and everything is included, yay!


----------



## rockin (Mar 6, 2013)

Getting 'no products found' here too


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 6, 2013)

rockin said:


> Getting 'no products found' here too


  And once again I'm thankful for my smartphone.  Don't understand why it showed up on my phone, but not the PC, but I'm happy. Hope my order will arrive by Saturday.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Mar 6, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> And once again I'm thankful for my smartphone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	It's not coming up on my phone either, using desktop or mobile view


----------



## lovesongx (Mar 6, 2013)

Just ordered Strawberry Malt and Ronnie Red - products aren't showing up on Debenhams website via PC but if you go to non-mobile view on a mobile phone (I used my iPhone) they're there for some reason! Thanks for the heads up Anita!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 6, 2013)

mushroomteagirl said:


> It's not coming up on my phone either, using desktop or mobile view


  That's weird, it does on mine, just checked.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Mar 6, 2013)

How very odd indeed, i just took a shot in the dark and tried the Debenhams site with Google Chrome instead of Internet Explorer and lo and behold I can see all the Archie's Girls stuff! If anyone else is still struggling i recommend you try a different browser


----------



## rockin (Mar 6, 2013)

mushroomteagirl said:


> How very odd indeed, i just took a shot in the dark and tried the Debenhams site with Google Chrome instead of Internet Explorer and lo and behold I can see all the Archie's Girls stuff! If anyone else is still struggling i recommend you try a different browser


 
  	Very strange.  I can't see it on Google Chrome.  I did briefly see it on Opera, but then it went back to not finding anything.  No luck on IE, Safari or Firefox either.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 6, 2013)

No, it doesn't work on Google Chrome for me either.



rockin said:


> Very strange.  I can't see it on Google Chrome.  I did briefly see it on Opera, but then it went back to not finding anything.  No luck on IE, Safari or Firefox either.


----------



## rockin (Mar 6, 2013)

Just woke up on the sofa, and checked Debenhams before I go to bed.  Things are up, but some are missing that were definitely showing when I got that brief glimpse earlier - the Veronica pigments and both palettes are missing, presumably sold out?  I distinctly remember seeing a picture of a palette when I got that quick look earlier.


----------



## rockin (Mar 7, 2013)

The palettes and pigments are there on the site now


----------



## rockin (Mar 7, 2013)

Don't know if anyone else knows about this, but when I was last in House Of Fraser, the Urban Decay SA told me that most of the 24/7 eye pencils were being discontinued, and new colours being introduced such as those which have only previously been released in sets.  She didn't know for sure which colours, but now might be the time to back up any favourites you may have (obviously the black is staying).


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Mar 7, 2013)

rockin said:


> Don't know if anyone else knows about this, but when I was last in House Of Fraser, the Urban Decay SA told me that most of the 24/7 eye pencils were being discontinued, and new colours being introduced such as those which have only previously been released in sets.  She didn't know for sure which colours, but now might be the time to back up any favourites you may have (obviously the black is staying).


  	sad times, though it's never that hard to pick up discontinued UD for v v cheap on eBay. I do really like the colours that have come out with the sets recently especially the matte ones like Mainline


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks for letting us know. Luckily for me I have so many 24/7 eye pencils already, they'll probably go off before I can use them up. Yay about the new colours, although I'm guessing I already have them. 



rockin said:


> Don't know if anyone else knows about this, but when I was last in House Of Fraser, the Urban Decay SA told me that most of the 24/7 eye pencils were being discontinued, and new colours being introduced such as those which have only previously been released in sets.  She didn't know for sure which colours, but now might be the time to back up any favourites you may have (obviously the black is staying).


  	I went shopping today, had a look at the new  lipsticks, they are very nice I have to admit. I also swatched a few bits form Archie, but didn't get anything else. In fact the only things I bought in the end were the 3 new holographic nail polishes from Topshop. I haven't had time to swatch them yet, but they look very pretty in the bottle. Wonder if they're better than the China Glaze ones? I also wanted the new Sleek palette and blush but they weren't out yet.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Mar 7, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Thanks for letting us know. Luckily for me I have so many 24/7 eye pencils already, they'll probably go off before I can use them up. Yay about the new colours, although I'm guessing I already have them.
> 
> 
> I went shopping today, had a look at the new  lipsticks, they are very nice I have to admit. I also swatched a few bits form Archie, but didn't get anything else. In fact the only things I bought in the end were the 3 new holographic nail polishes from Topshop. I haven't had time to swatch them yet, but they look very pretty in the bottle. Wonder if they're better than the China Glaze ones? I also wanted the new Sleek palette and blush but they weren't out yet.


  	You can get the new Sleek blush & palette from Superdug online and it's free delivery at the moment (until Sunday) I already got mine i especially love the blush and the coral eyeshadow from the palette is insane!

  	Blush: http://www.superdrug.com/face/sleek-mirrored-pink-blush/invt/630350&bklist=

  	Palette: http://www.superdrug.com/eyes/sleek-i-divine-lagoon-eyeshadow-palette/invt/630352&bklist=

  	ETA: i also got the Sleek liquid liner pens and i wasn't that impressed with the black. The limited edition blue and purple were better though a lot darker than the promo pics. The purple especially was very long wearing and i had to scrub to get it off when i swatched them on my hand


----------



## nikou (Mar 7, 2013)

Has anyone been able to add "kiss and don't tell" lipglass to their cart on debenhams?
  	I've tried every browser.
  	I know it works on my mobile but I really want the cashback from quidco


----------



## duku (Mar 7, 2013)

Doesn't work for me.


nikou said:


> Has anyone been able to add "kiss and don't tell" lipglass to their cart on debenhams?
> I've tried every browser.
> I know it works on my mobile but I really want the cashback from quidco


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 7, 2013)

I haven't tried, but I've given up on Quidco and TCB now, I never get the cashback from Debenhams when I go through them.



nikou said:


> Has anyone been able to add "kiss and don't tell" lipglass to their cart on debenhams?
> I've tried every browser.
> I know it works on my mobile but I really want the cashback from quidco


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks, I've just ordered them!



mushroomteagirl said:


> You can get the new Sleek blush & palette from Superdug online and it's free delivery at the moment (until Sunday) I already got mine i especially love the blush and the coral eyeshadow from the palette is insane!
> 
> Blush: http://www.superdrug.com/face/sleek-mirrored-pink-blush/invt/630350&bklist=
> 
> ...


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 8, 2013)

Yay, my Debenhams order has just arrived! The pearlmattes are very pretty, and the pigments look lovely too.

  	Also my replacement CG polish has arrived (one of the holo polishes broke in transit). Happy day!


----------



## lovesongx (Mar 8, 2013)

My Debenhams order is here too, I thought that was pretty quick! Ordered at 6.30pm on Wednesday! I got Strawberry Malt and Ronnie Red, they look perfect (here's my haul!)


----------



## mmc5 (Mar 9, 2013)

Just got my Debenhams order and got Oh Oh Oh lipstick instead of Girl Next Door...absolutely seething.  Of course it's sold out now, not to mention the months I've been waiting for this to finally launch.  Thanks very much Debenhams!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 9, 2013)

mmc5 said:


> Just got my Debenhams order and got Oh Oh Oh lipstick instead of Girl Next Door...absolutely seething.  Of course it's sold out now, not to mention the months I've been waiting for this to finally launch.  Thanks very much Debenhams!


  Oh how annoying! This happened to someone else too.  They messed me about in January with the mineralize collection. I'm less and less keen on Debenhams nowadays.


----------



## toobusytostitch (Mar 9, 2013)

mmc5 said:


> Just got my Debenhams order and got Oh Oh Oh lipstick instead of Girl Next Door...absolutely seething.  Of course it's sold out now, not to mention the months I've been waiting for this to finally launch.  Thanks very much Debenhams!


	That's just too bad   Debenhams really seem to have lost the plot lately - they certainly messed up on the Art Deco things last time.  Trouble is I begrudge paying postage for (eg) Selfridges - though on the couple of times that I have ordered from them, their customer service is great.


----------



## jennyap (Mar 9, 2013)

mmc5 said:


> Just got my Debenhams order and got Oh Oh Oh lipstick instead of Girl Next Door...absolutely seething.  Of course it's sold out now, not to mention the months I've been waiting for this to finally launch.  Thanks very much Debenhams!


  	I posted earlier that I got a Girl Next Door instead of Oh Oh Oh from them - I was going to take it back to my store today for a refund but we could just switch if you like? PM me if you want to do that.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 9, 2013)

jennyap said:


> I posted earlier that I got a Girl Next Door instead of Oh Oh Oh from them - I was going to take it back to my store today for a refund but we could just switch if you like? PM me if you want to do that.


  How weird. But at least you can swap, rather than both miss out.   I ended up getting Ronnie Red after reading on the Archie thread that it's much pinker than AP, but to be honest, it's not really that much pinker. Oh well, I got it now and it is very pretty.


----------



## rockin (Mar 9, 2013)

Mine arrived today, too.  I checked it's all there, but haven't had time to check it out properly as my parents have been here all day.  Going to have to wait until we've had dinner, then I'll have a play


----------



## PeachTwist (Mar 9, 2013)

Did anyone get the quads?  I like the look of the purple one but I'm out of the loop on this collection and have been away since it came out so haven't been able to order anything.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 10, 2013)

I didn't get them, but wouldn't worry too much, I have a feeling they will be the last ones to sell out (especially the purple one).



PeachTwist said:


> Did anyone get the quads?  I like the look of the purple one but I'm out of the loop on this collection and have been away since it came out so haven't been able to order anything.


----------



## rockin (Mar 10, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> Did anyone get the quads?  I like the look of the purple one but I'm out of the loop on this collection and have been away since it came out so haven't been able to order anything.


  	I really wanted the purple quad, but the price increase is ridiculous.

  	Loving Strawberry Malt - gorgeous colour


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Mar 10, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> Did anyone get the quads?  I like the look of the purple one but I'm out of the loop on this collection and have been away since it came out so haven't been able to order anything.


  	I got the neutral one as a suprise gift, i wouldn't have chosen to get it myself but it's actually OK, the only dud is the golden yellowy shade which is really wierd and patchy. The pale pink is actually really nice and the lighter brown is also good but i don't think it's worth nearly £40 for those and some cute packaging.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 12, 2013)

BeautyBay has just posted on Facebook: BeautyBay.com has passed 250,000 fans!
 [h=5]To celebrate & as a "Thank You!", we're giving you an exclusive 15% discount! Shop here: http://bit.ly/XnaVpG[/h]  	Enter code: FACEBOOKFAN Hurry - ends midnight tonight! (Excludes electrical items and Stila products.)


----------



## toobusytostitch (Mar 12, 2013)

I see the new Guerlain Terracotta products are up on Debenhams - I've ordered the 'skin' in nude - I can use the blondes version in the summer, but am hoping that the nude version will be paler.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 12, 2013)

toobusytostitch said:


> I see the new Guerlain Terracotta products are up on Debenhams - I've ordered the 'skin' in nude - I can use the blondes version in the summer, but am hoping that the nude version will be paler.


  At £46 it's a bit pricey, but it is very pretty. I might get it next month in London with my Debenhams points (I'm going for a pre-birthday shopping trip the week after Easter.


----------



## toobusytostitch (Mar 12, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> At £46 it's a bit pricey, but it is very pretty. I might get it next month in London with my Debenhams points (I'm going for a pre-birthday shopping trip the week after Easter.


	I paid £34?  I mean the Guerlain Skin Foundation - it still seems to be that price (on mozilla firefox at least!!).


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 12, 2013)

Oh sorry, I thought you meant the 4 seasons bronzer. I want to get the Nude shade of those. 



toobusytostitch said:


> I paid £34?  I mean the Guerlain Skin Foundation - it still seems to be that price (on mozilla firefox at least!!).


----------



## toobusytostitch (Mar 13, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Oh sorry, I thought you meant the 4 seasons bronzer. I want to get the Nude shade of those.


	Oh goodness - I'd totally forgotten about that - yes, I wanted to get that one too!  Glad you reminded me, I think I'm going to have to get that - a late birthday present I think we'll call it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (and some consolation for the fact that it was my birthday on Mothers Day, so sort of missed out on one celebration 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Mar 14, 2013)

I think we're going to be getting two new shades of Maybelline color tattoos in Metallic Pomegranate ( same as pomegranate punk in the US?) and Everlasting Navy (same as Electric Blue?). There are showing on Boots online but says they are out of stock if you try and add to the basket.


----------



## tats (Mar 14, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Oh sorry, I thought you meant the 4 seasons bronzer. I want to get the Nude shade of those.


	I think I'm getting Natural Blondes.. or the other blondes.. don't know lol 2 is a bit too rich, so I have to pick one


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 14, 2013)

I was wondering about them. I also hope L'Oreal come out with more of the Infallible shadows, I love those too!



mushroomteagirl said:


> I think we're going to be getting two new shades of Maybelline color tattoos in Metallic Pomegranate ( same as pomegranate punk in the US?) and Everlasting Navy (same as Electric Blue?). There are showing on Boots online but says they are out of stock if you try and add to the basket.


----------



## rockin (Mar 14, 2013)

mushroomteagirl said:


> I think we're going to be getting two new shades of Maybelline color tattoos in Metallic Pomegranate ( same as pomegranate punk in the US?) and Everlasting Navy (same as Electric Blue?). There are showing on Boots online but says they are out of stock if you try and add to the basket.


  	Ooh, I'll be on the lookout for those. Like Anita, I'm also hoping for more L'Oreal Infallible eyeshadows - I look every time I go into Boots or Superdrug, just in case.


----------



## MACerette (Mar 17, 2013)

I don't know if this has been discussed before, but do any of you ladies know the UK release dates for In  Extra Dimension, Baking Beauties, Hayley Williams and Fashion Sets? TIA!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 17, 2013)

MACerette said:


> I don't know if this has been discussed before, but do any of you ladies know the UK release dates for In  Extra Dimension, Baking Beauties, Hayley Williams and Fashion Sets? TIA!


  I think Gracie did a live chat and was told May. I'm not sure we're getting the Hayley Wiliams collection or if we do it'll be online only.  Don't even know who she is, lol.


----------



## rockin (Mar 18, 2013)

Lookfantastic.com have got a 'Flash Sale' on until midnight today.  There's 10% off Urban Decay when you enter code UDMARCH, plus receive a free Urban Decay Supercurl Mascara when you buy 2 Urban Decay products.

  	Also, House Of Fraser are having a sale which starts online this Wednesday,or in store from Thursday 21st until Sunday 24th March.  The leaflet I got in the post doesn't say whether beauty is included or not, but it says there is an extra 10% off sale purchases when you pay with a Recognition Card.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 18, 2013)

Same with Debenhams, sale starts on Thursday. I have a 10% off code, but it says excludes beauty. 



rockin said:


> Lookfantastic.com have got a 'Flash Sale' on until midnight today.  There's 10% off Urban Decay when you enter code UDMARCH, plus receive a free Urban Decay Supercurl Mascara when you buy 2 Urban Decay products.
> 
> Also, House Of Fraser are having a sale which starts online this Wednesday,or in store from Thursday 21st until Sunday 24th March.  The leaflet I got in the post doesn't say whether beauty is included or not, but it says there is an extra 10% off sale purchases when you pay with a Recognition Card.


----------



## duku (Mar 18, 2013)

New Revlon lip butters should be in Boots on Wednesday.


----------



## Alisha1 (Mar 18, 2013)

rockin said:


> Lookfantastic.com have got a 'Flash Sale' on until midnight today.  There's 10% off Urban Decay when you enter code UDMARCH, plus receive a free Urban Decay Supercurl Mascara when you buy 2 Urban Decay products.
> 
> Also, *House Of Fraser are having a sale* which starts online this Wednesday,or in store from Thursday 21st until Sunday 24th March.  The leaflet I got in the post doesn't say whether beauty is included or not, but it says there is an extra 10% off sale purchases when you pay with a Recognition Card.


  	Thanks for the heads up, I hope beauty is included! I need a second tube of the Armani corrector as mine is almost finished!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 18, 2013)

Hey guys,

  	Just letting you know I have some old style jar pigments for sale in the sales threads. Selling due to lack of cash at the moment and just generally having a clear out


----------



## toobusytostitch (Mar 19, 2013)

Not sure if it's already been posted, but Illamasqua have released the Pink Raindrops that they've been promising for getting 100,000 Facebook fans!  It does look pretty, but I'm not sure that I need any more nail polish at the moment.


----------



## charlotte366 (Mar 21, 2013)

My boots advantage card vouchers arrived yesterday so I took advantage of the 3 for 2 offer today and some good points vouchers and picked up some more real techniques kits and single brushes, as mine are forever dirty and I can only find time to wash once a week so I wanted a some more but i have been waiting for the 3 for 2 offer. The lady at the till looked at me like I had grown a third head when I asked to pay in 2 transactions?

  	I had a face kit and 2 eye kits that I wanted to do in one transaction to save £22 and then I wanted to do the single brushes in a seperate transaction to save anothe £8, if I had done it in one transaction I would have only saved £16 as they give you the cheapest for free.

  	Am I the only person who does this? I felt so embrassed when she asked me why! I thought it was pretty common?


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 21, 2013)

I do that too, nothing to feel embarassed about.

  	I went shopping today too, although the only thing I got was nail polish - but a lot of it! The Boots in Guildford now has a Sinful Colours stand with about 30 colours, £1.99 each, 3 for 2! They are 3 free and the colours are gorgeous! So I bought 6, plus a couple of Revlon polishes (Girly and Heavenly) and a Maybelline Color Show one in Wine Shimmer!



charlotte366 said:


> My boots advantage card vouchers arrived yesterday so I took advantage of the 3 for 2 offer today and some good points vouchers and picked up some more real techniques kits and single brushes, as mine are forever dirty and I can only find time to wash once a week so I wanted a some more but i have been waiting for the 3 for 2 offer. The lady at the till looked at me like I had grown a third head when I asked to pay in 2 transactions?
> 
> I had a face kit and 2 eye kits that I wanted to do in one transaction to save £22 and then I wanted to do the single brushes in a seperate transaction to save anothe £8, if I had done it in one transaction I would have only saved £16 as they give you the cheapest for free.
> 
> Am I the only person who does this? I felt so embrassed when she asked me why! I thought it was pretty common?


----------



## charlotte366 (Mar 21, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I do that too, nothing to feel embarassed about.
> 
> I went shopping today too, although the only thing I got was nail polish - but a lot of it! The Boots in Guildford now has a Sinful Colours stand with about 30 colours, £1.99 each, 3 for 2! They are 3 free and the colours are gorgeous! So I bought 6, plus a couple of Revlon polishes (Girly and Heavenly) and a Maybelline Color Show one in Wine Shimmer!


  	I am having a nail polish phase too at the moment, which is odd as have gel polish (OPI or biosculpture) applied every 2 weeks at the salon for my fingers as it stops me from chewing/biting them and help me maintain a reasonable length nail. I recently also started having gel applied to my toes though I only get this done every six weeks, as a result I haven't been using my polish collection at all.

  	I have been experimenting by applying normal polish over the gel on my fingers in the second week in an attempt to wear my polishes, currently wearing a OPi magnetic polish from the skyfall collection in the gunmetal colour that I picked up from TK maxx, its very pretty, they also had the old gold colour but i didn't get that, kind of regretting it now!

  	I am also loving the Barry M Gelly's, I only have 3 left to get! 

  	I have bought some nail tabs from ebay and I planning on swatching my nail colours this weekend (Very excited!) I did some reorganisation and I have managed to reduce my make up collection enough to move my nail polish into the bottom draw of my Helmer, its not far off being a full draw so I am hoping that will limit my nail polish habit!


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Mar 21, 2013)

charlotte366 said:


> I am having a nail polish phase too at the moment, which is odd as have gel polish (OPI or biosculpture) applied every 2 weeks at the salon for my fingers as it stops me from chewing/biting them and help me maintain a reasonable length nail. I recently also started having gel applied to my toes though I only get this done every six weeks, as a result I haven't been using my polish collection at all.
> 
> I have been experimenting by applying normal polish over the gel on my fingers in the second week in an attempt to wear my polishes, currently wearing a OPi magnetic polish from the skyfall collection in the gunmetal colour that I picked up from TK maxx, its very pretty, they also had the old gold colour but i didn't get that, kind of regretting it now!
> 
> ...


  	I only have two of the Barry M Gellys, the nude one and lighter blue and I do think they are gorgeous so will hopefully get to pick up some more soon. I do try not to buy so much polish as I have the kind of nails where no matter how much I spend on a polish and prep, base coat, top coat etc. they chip and peel on me within a few hours. ironically one of the longest I've had wear on me is the 17 holo polish when holos are supposedly notorious for not being long lasting.

  	ETA; has anyone tried the Maybelline Vivds? I picked up the Coral & Plum ones and they are really excellent, mad pigment, long lasting and comfortable to wear. I'm going to pick up the rest and am even thinking about eBay-ing the US only limited edition shades.


----------



## rockin (Mar 21, 2013)

Brandalley.co.uk now have Art Deco makeup in their sale - much of it is 50% off!!  I've just ordered a few bits.  They have quite a bit of the Dita stuff, including the golden collection.

  	You have to make an account with them to order.  If anyone wants to order from them and hasn't used them before, if you message me (or someone else who has a Brand Alley account) with your email address so I/they can refer you they will send both of us/you a £10 voucher when they dispatch the goods from your first purchase. 

  	Also, if you buy today (Friday) and spend over £80 you get free postage if you enter the code FREEFRIDAY at checkout.

  	If anyone wants to order eyeshadows, but doesn't want to buy 2 of the same (they're selling them in 2s for £7) I will have some spares when mine come as I have ordered a few.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 22, 2013)

Apparently there are 7 new shades of the Revlon lip butters, my Boots only had 3, so I'm thinking of ordering them from the Boots website. Anyone tried them yet? I got Juicy Papaya, Sorbet and Wild Watermelon, I like them all.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Mar 22, 2013)

I got the 4 limited d edition ones, the 3 you mentioned and pink lemonade. I found pink lemonade and juicy papaya a bit too sheer but I've got quite pigmented lips. I already had the other 3 "new"ones from eBay-ing them from the US. I really love all 3 but I wish they had bought out Cherry Tart over here as that's my favourite one of all.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Mar 22, 2013)

Actually just looked on eBay for getting another cherry tart lip butter and there is someone in the UK selling US exclusive Revlon products and shades e.g. the whipped foundation and everything seems cheaper than Boots or Superdug (excluding offers etc.) with free first class p&p.

  	Here's the link if anyone is interested and wanted to check it out: http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/m.html?_n...sacat=0&hash=item35c06d7819&_ssn=suntastic0_1


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up and your opinion. I'm going to order 3 from Boots (skipping Brown Sugar) with my points and buy Cherry Tart from that seller with my Paypal balance.  Free shopping! Yay! 



mushroomteagirl said:


> Actually just looked on eBay for getting another cherry tart lip butter and there is someone in the UK selling US exclusive Revlon products and shades e.g. the whipped foundation and everything seems cheaper than Boots or Superdug (excluding offers etc.) with free first class p&p.
> 
> Here's the link if anyone is interested and wanted to check it out: http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/m.html?_n...sacat=0&hash=item35c06d7819&_ssn=suntastic0_1


----------



## gracie90 (Mar 22, 2013)

I wonder if this will be released in the UK?
http://www.temptalia.com/urban-decay-247-glide-on-eye-pencil-vault-coming-soon

  	I'm still kicking myself for not getting the Ocho Loco set. This one is very expensive, but good value for money I guess??


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 22, 2013)

I hope so! I have more eyeliners than I can finish in the next 20 years, but OMG, I need that! Even for 300+ quid! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






gracie90 said:


> I wonder if this will be released in the UK?
> http://www.temptalia.com/urban-decay-247-glide-on-eye-pencil-vault-coming-soon
> 
> I'm still kicking myself for not getting the Ocho Loco set. This one is very expensive, but good value for money I guess??


----------



## gracie90 (Mar 22, 2013)

Quote:
  	 		Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 







I hope so! I have more eyeliners than I can finish in the next 20 years, but OMG, I need that! Even for 300+ quid! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  	Doesn't it look gorgeous??? If it gets sold in Debenhams with an extra 10% off then it may tip me over the edge!
  	How does UD fare in terms of US vs. UK prices? It's $300, but I wonder what the price would be in pounds?


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 23, 2013)

Actually, the UK prices aren't too bad compared to the US prices, eg. the new Amno palette is £23, whereas it's $34. It's a bit inconsistent, but based on a couple of products I'd expect the set to be around £200 - £220. For 40 pencils that's less than half price!



gracie90 said:


> Quote:
> Doesn't it look gorgeous??? If it gets sold in Debenhams with an extra 10% off then it may tip me over the edge!
> How does UD fare in terms of US vs. UK prices? It's $300, but I wonder what the price would be in pounds?


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Mar 23, 2013)

gracie90 said:


> I wonder if this will be released in the UK?
> http://www.temptalia.com/urban-decay-247-glide-on-eye-pencil-vault-coming-soon
> 
> I'm still kicking myself for not getting the Ocho Loco set. This one is very expensive, but good value for money I guess?









  	According to Refinery29 the set will contain "every single 24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencil the brand makes, plus 13 brand new shades and 14 previously exclusive shades, all in one convenient place"

  	ETA: thinking about it that doesn't really make sense as there are 24 permanent shade so that plus another 27 = 51 pencils not 40...


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 23, 2013)

mushroomteagirl said:


> :eyelove:   According to Refinery29 the set will contain "every single 24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencil the brand makes, plus 13 brand new shades and 14 previously exclusive shades, all in one convenient place"  ETA: thinking about it that doesn't really make sense as there are 24 permanent shade so that plus another 27 = 51 pencils not 40...


  Maybe some of the now permanent shades are still considered previously exclusive shades? I know quite a few of those have become permanent recently.


----------



## toobusytostitch (Mar 24, 2013)

gracie90 said:


> I wonder if this will be released in the UK?
> http://www.temptalia.com/urban-decay-247-glide-on-eye-pencil-vault-coming-soon
> 
> I'm still kicking myself for not getting the Ocho Loco set. This one is very expensive, but good value for money I guess??


	Oh my - that is just gorgeous - and I've just bought the set of two ended UD liners from House of Fraser (click here) too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Trouble is, I've got so many of these already....it would have to depend on price...


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 24, 2013)

toobusytostitch said:


> Oh my - that is just gorgeous - and I've just bought the set of two ended UD liners from House of Fraser (click here) too :eyelove: .  Trouble is, I've got so many of these already....it would have to depend on price...


  Ooh, I love Deep End, Muse and Delinquent! I hope they're included in the Vault, but if not, I'm definitely getting that set!


----------



## toobusytostitch (Mar 24, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Ooh, I love Deep End, Muse and Delinquent! I hope they're included in the Vault, but if not, I'm definitely getting that set!


	Yes - I find those double-ended pencils really useful actually.  I do wonder about myself though - I got the large anniversary set from UD, and haven't actually used any of them!  But I'm still wondering if I can possibly get the Vault - I must have enough liners to last for many years?


----------



## gracie90 (Mar 24, 2013)

I don't actually own any UD eye liners, so I am seriously considering this!
  	Are they as waterproof as they claim?


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm not actually very keen on double ended pencils, but if I can only get those shades like that, then I will. I have more eyeliners than I can use up in the next 10 years, but I still want the Vault and will most probably get it if it comes to the UK.



gracie90 said:


> I don't actually own any UD eye liners, so I am seriously considering this!
> Are they as waterproof as they claim?


----------



## toobusytostitch (Mar 25, 2013)

gracie90 said:


> I don't actually own any UD eye liners, so I am seriously considering this!
> Are they as waterproof as they claim?


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 25, 2013)

Woohoo! I've just checked an I have £62 to spend on my Debenhams Beauty Card and a £16 reward voucher. Too bad my local Debenhams only has some very limited brands, but I'm hoping to celebrate my upcoming birthday with a shopping trip in London, so hopefully I can spend it there. I also have a £20 House of Fraser reward.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 25, 2013)

T has posted the list of shades the 24/7 eyeliners are coming out in the Vault, Muse is not included, but I think I will still pass on the double ended set if we get the Vault here. It appears that all 40 shades will also become permanent, although I wonder about some shades that aren't listed but are in the permanent line up now, will they be discontinued? I'm thinking  Crash, Graffiti, Flipside, 1999, Binge, Deviant, Ransom, etc.
  	ETA: According to T those shades not included in the list WILL be discontinued. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Anyway, here's the list:



 *Perversion* Blackest black matte (Existing Shade) 	
 *Zero* Zealous black cream (Existing Shade) 	
 *Smoke* Deepest grey matte (New) 	
 *Uzi* Dark gunmetal shimmer with silver micro-sparkle (Previously Exclusive, Revamped) 	
 *Oil Slick* Black shimmer with silver micro-sparkle (Existing Shade) 	
 *Underground* Metallic taupe shimmer (Existing Shade) 	
 *Mushroom* Metallic taupe-pewter shimmer (Previously Exclusive) 	
 *Smog* Copper shimmer (Previously Exclusive) 	
 *Roach* Deep copper brown shimmer (New) 	
 *Bourbon* Brown shimmer with gold micro-sparkle (Existing Shade) 	
 *Hustle* Metallic brown shimmer (Previously Exclusive) 	
 *Whiskey* Rich brown matte (Previously Exclusive) 	
 *Corrupt* Dark metallic reddish brown shimmer with silver micro-sparkle (Previously Exclusive) 	
 *Demolition* Deep brown matte (Existing Shade) 	
 *Desperation* Deep taupe/gray matte (New) 	
 *Scorch* Bronze shimmer with silver micro-sparkle (New) 	
 *Goldmine* Gold shimmer with gold micro-sparkle (New) 	
 *Loaded *Dark green shimmer (New) 	
 *Freak* Bright green shimmer (New) 	
 *Invasion* Deepest dark green matte (New) 	
 *Mildew* Deep metallic green shimmer (Existing Shade) 	
 *Stash* Dark metallic green/gold shimmer (Existing Shade) 	
 *Junkie* Metallic teal shimmer with gold micro-sparkle (Previously Exclusive) 	
 *Mainline* Deep green/blue matte (Previously Exclusive) 	
 *Deep End* Bright metallic peacock shimmer (Previously Exclusive) 	
 *Electric* Bright metallic aquamarine shimmer with silver micro-sparkle (Existing Shade) 	
 *LSD* Navy shimmer with bright turquoise micro-sparkle (Previously Exclusive) 	
 *Sabbath* Deep navy matte (Previously Exclusive) 	
 *Abyss* Bright metallic blue shimmer with blue micro-sparkle (New) 	
 *Chaos* Vibrant cobalt blue matte with slight floating pearl (New) 	
 *Ether* Pale smoky gray shimmer with violet and fuchsia micro-sparkle (New) 	
 *Delinquent* Dark purple shimmer with light purple micro-sparkle (Previously Exclusive) 	
 *Vice* Pearly red eggplant shimmer (New) 	
 *Psychedelic Sister* Bright purple cream (Previously Exclusive) 	
 *Rockstar* Darkest eggplant shimmer (Existing Shade) 	
 *Empire* Dark eggplant matte (Previously Exclusive) 	
 *Asphyxia* Vibrant pink/purple duotone with tonal and blue micro-sparkle (Previously Exclusive) 	
 *Woodstock* Sparkly hot pink shimmer with silver sparkle (Existing Shade) 	
 *Yeyo* Metallic white shimmer (Existing Shade) 	
 *Cuff* Metallic silver shimmer with silver micro-sparkle (New)


----------



## rockin (Mar 26, 2013)

Seems my HoF Urban Decay SA was right about some colours being discontinued and new ones coming in, then.  Shame about Ransom 

  	There's no way I would be able to afford the Vault even if it came here, but there are definitely some colours there I would like - good thing they will be available as singles too.

  	I still have some Debenhams points, but our nearest Debenhams has a very limited range of brands. You could probably fit their entire beauty (makeup)  area in my living room with room to spare


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Mar 26, 2013)

I cam on here to post about T's pics. it's just made me want it even more! I'm excited for the matte colours the most as I think they are the most versatile.

  	Looking at the list I am sad they haven't made baked and midnight cowboy especially permanent

  	I've still got my fingers crossed for a UK release as it wouldn't be that much of a big deal to manufacture some extra packaging for it for over here if the shades are going to be permanent. Mind you logic never really does dictate a brand's strategy most of the time.

  	I think I will pick up the colours to be discontinued on payday seeing as there is not much else to get excited about in April.


----------



## jennyap (Mar 26, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> T has posted the list of shades the 24/7 eyeliners are coming out in the Vault, Muse is not included, but I think I will still pass on the double ended set if we get the Vault here. It appears that all 40 shades will also become permanent, although I wonder about some shades that aren't listed but are in the permanent line up now, will they be discontinued? I'm thinking  Crash, Graffiti, Flipside, 1999, Bourbon, Binge, Deviant, Ransom, etc.
> ETA: According to T those shades not included in the list WILL be discontinued.
> 
> 
> ...


  	Even though this is (likely to be) amazingly good value if it is released here, as all the colours in are to be permanent I'm not sure I can justify getting the Vault - too much money in one go, and I already have 8 of the colours in it. I'm super thrilled about a couple of exclusive shades becoming perm: Mushroom is my most used liner, it's especially fab for my lower lash line when I want a bit of definition without anything too obvious/bold (being so pale and all).  I also LOVE Psychedelic Sister - now that's an awesome purple liner!

  	This:
*Ether* Pale smoky gray shimmer with violet and fuchsia micro-sparkle (New)
  	sounds utterly gorgeous!

  	I think I will pick up a few of the discontinued shades before they disappear completely.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 26, 2013)

Vampy Varnish has swatches of all the colours here: http://www.vampyvarnish.com/2013/03/urban-decay-247-glideon-eye-pencils-relaunch-shade-swatches

  	I was thinking about this lots last night, I think I have about 25 of the shades in the Vault already, although some are minis. I'll probably get the Foxy Four Way set after all (mostly for Muse and the other 2 new ones of course) and then play it by ear. If the Vault costs no more than £220 then I'll probably get it as 15 liners alone cost the same, and then I can sell what I don't need (I have far too many back ups of some shades already). It's great that they'll all be permanent, I usually buy sets because of the new shades, but if the Vault costs too much then I don't have to worry about the new shades.


----------



## PeachTwist (Mar 26, 2013)

I must be the only one who doesn't use coloured eyeliners.  I honestly only ever seem to use black and even then I only use it on my waterline.  I do have some coloured liners but as they don't get used it would be silly of me to save for this release if it comes out here as I doubt they'll get used.  It's a shame, some really gorgeous colours.  A lot of the time I just don't know how to pair coloured liners.


----------



## gracie90 (Mar 26, 2013)

This post is basically eyeliner porn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.temptalia.com/sneak-peek-urban-decay-247-eyeliners-photos-swatches


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 26, 2013)

gracie90 said:


> This post is basically eyeliner porn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 26, 2013)

Right, well, I've had a look through my eyeliners and a good think and I've worked out that while I have every shade form the permanent line (except for Yeyo), I really need to get another Covet, Deviant and Lucky if they're going to be discontinued. The others I have enough of. Oh and I've just found Radium on eBay for just £3.99 (travel size), I have one already but I think I'll get a back up as it's gorgeous.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Mar 26, 2013)

We won't be getting the vault, they only had 50 and they are sold out


----------



## gracie90 (Mar 26, 2013)

mushroomteagirl said:


> We won't be getting the vault, they only had 50 and they are sold out


  	Seriously? Urghhhhhh


----------



## lovesongx (Mar 26, 2013)

mushroomteagirl said:


> We won't be getting the vault, they only had 50 and they are sold out


  	How rubbish, wonder why was it so hyped up then??


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 26, 2013)

That's so bizarre. Oh well, it doesn't matter too much, the shades I don't have will cost around the same as the Vault would've cost and this way I won't have 25 pencils left that I don't use. It would've been a brilliant deal though...



mushroomteagirl said:


> We won't be getting the vault, they only had 50 and they are sold out


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 26, 2013)

But we are still getting the new shades though, right?


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Mar 26, 2013)

I know I can't believe after all the promos that were running on blogs etc. I guess it was just to get the hype going for the whole re-launch of the 24/7 eyeliners.

  	The new shades will still be available separately and permanently


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 26, 2013)

I guess that's good. Although I have to say I have enough eyeliners to last me 10 years if not more.



mushroomteagirl said:


> I know I can't believe after all the promos that were running on blogs etc. I guess it was just to get the hype going for the whole re-launch of the 24/7 eyeliners.
> 
> The new shades will still be available separately and permanently


----------



## Alisha1 (Mar 26, 2013)

That's a shame that UD aren't releasing the set here but I wouldn't have purchased it as I barely use the colours from the anniversary set! I am going to try to incorporate them into my makeup routine though as I really want the soonto be discontinued 1999 and covet!

  	Anyways I'm not sure if this has been posted but I think I need everything from the Dior summer range!
  	http://www.chicprofile.com/2013/03/dior-summer-2013-bird-of-paradise-collection-info-photos.html


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 26, 2013)

Covet is gorgeous, but to be honest, I wouldn't bother with 1999. I think Crash and/or Rockstar are much better, stronger, more pigmented colours (imo).



Alisha1 said:


> That's a shame that UD aren't releasing the set here but I wouldn't have purchased it as I barely use the colours from the anniversary set! I am going to try to incorporate them into my makeup routine though as I really want the soonto be discontinued 1999 and covet!
> 
> Anyways I'm not sure if this has been posted but I think I need everything from the Dior summer range!
> http://www.chicprofile.com/2013/03/dior-summer-2013-bird-of-paradise-collection-info-photos.html


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 26, 2013)

Oh and I agree about the Dior summer collection! Also, have you seen the Chanel one? I've posted about it (and the Dior one) on my blog.


----------



## Alisha1 (Mar 26, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Oh and I agree about the Dior summer collection! Also, have you seen the Chanel one? I've posted about it (and the Dior one) on my blog.


  	I've just seen your promo pics for the Chanel summer collection and I love them! Is it me or are all the summer collections really tempting this year?! I have a wishlist for Estee Lauder, Clarins, Guerlain, Chanel and Dior and I've yet to see other brands offerings! This is going to be an expensive summer for me :/ lol


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 26, 2013)

It's not just you! Although I'm not going to get much from Chanel, I do love the look of 2 nail polishes, and those NUDE bronzer powders from Dior are just so gorgeous! I also want the Guerlain bronzer, the new Meteorites primer, the Nude 4 seasons bronzer, and the Clarins lipbalms and eyeshadow palette look nice too. Just as well I have all those points and vouchers!



Alisha1 said:


> Thanks for the heads up! I have rockstar and will hopefully compare them when I go to the counter on thursday
> 
> I've just seen your promo pics for the Chanel summer collection and I love them! Is it me or are all the summer collections really tempting this year?! I have a wishlist for Estee Lauder, Clarins, Guerlain, Chanel and Dior and I've yet to see other brands offerings! This is going to be an expensive summer for me :/ lol


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Mar 27, 2013)

There's another 10% off Debenhams beauty starting tomorrow


----------



## gracie90 (Mar 27, 2013)

mushroomteagirl said:


> There's another 10% off Debenhams beauty starting tomorrow


  	If only Extra Dimension came out in April here!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks. I'll probably order the 24/7 liners I want to back up before they're gone then.



mushroomteagirl said:


> There's another 10% off Debenhams beauty starting tomorrow


----------



## Alisha1 (Mar 27, 2013)

mushroomteagirl said:


> There's another 10% off Debenhams beauty starting tomorrow


  	Thanks for the heads up - definitely going to try to go to the UD counter and I also want to try the Chanel Les Beiges powders - has anyone tried/purchased these yet?


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 28, 2013)

The Debenhams 10% off beauty offer in now live! For some reason the new Clarins product are all full price.  I want to order 3 of the UD 24/7 liners though: Covet, Deviant and Lucky. However, bloody website isn't working AGAIN!


----------



## toobusytostitch (Mar 28, 2013)

Oh - they have the new Clarins product?  Must go look/buy   I was in House of Fraser this morning and she said that they're getting them at the end of next month - Debenhams must be getting an early exclusive.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 28, 2013)

toobusytostitch said:


> Oh - they have the new Clarins product?  Must go look/buy   I was in House of Fraser this morning and she said that they're getting them at the end of next month - Debenhams must be getting an early exclusive.


  Yes, and HoF seem to have an exclusive on the Estee Lauder summer collection!


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Mar 28, 2013)

Illamasqua are doing another easter egg hunt on their site with 45% off certain products on certain days then on the final day(if it's like last year) they have them all discounted in one go


----------



## duku (Mar 28, 2013)

I want the new Clarins palette! Might wait 'til it hits escentual.com, they always seem to have Clarins products slightly cheaper.


----------



## duku (Mar 28, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Yes, and HoF seem to have an exclusive on the Estee Lauder summer collection!


  	I was told that it's in HoF from April and will be rolled out elsewhere in May.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 28, 2013)

Well, the highlighter is up on the HoF website already!



duku said:


> I was told that it's in HoF from April and will be rolled out elsewhere in May.


  	Gah! The Debenhams website is a big pain in the bum. It just won't accept my Debenhams Mastercard, so I had to pay with my House of Fraser one instead. Ridiculous!


----------



## duku (Mar 28, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Well, the highlighter is up on the HoF website already!
> 
> 
> Gah! The Debenhams website is a big pain in the bum. It just won't accept my Debenhams Mastercard, so I had to pay with my House of Fraser one instead. Ridiculous!


  	Awesome! That highlighter looks stunning, I might just have to get it. We're not getting any exciting MAC releases next week are we?

  	Have you tried the usual clearing cookies, emptying cache, etc? It's so rubbish that it refuses to work!


----------



## charlotte366 (Mar 28, 2013)

mushroomteagirl said:


> Illamasqua are doing another easter egg hunt on their site with 45% off certain products on certain days then on the final day(if it's like last year) they have them all discounted in one go


  	Its Vapour eyeshadow me thinks, £8


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 28, 2013)

Nah, can't be bothered. I'd rather just use my HoF card from now on and earn points there, the HoF in Guidlford has almost every counter I need (except UD), whereas no Debenhams around here has Mac, Guerlain or Chanel... Besides my Debenhams card worked just fine when I ordered my Archie stuff and I didn't have to clear anything or use a different browser. I also tried it on my phone and that doesn't work either. Weird.



duku said:


> Awesome! That highlighter looks stunning, I might just have to get it. We're not getting any exciting MAC releases next week are we?
> 
> *Have you tried the usual clearing cookies, emptying cache, etc?* It's so rubbish that it refuses to work!


----------



## pnfpn (Mar 28, 2013)

mushroomteagirl said:


> Illamasqua are doing another easter egg hunt on their site with 45% off certain products on certain days then on the final day(if it's like last year) they have them all discounted in one go


  	Hey, here's all the colours in the sale for today on the Illamasqua site. All are £8. 



 Vapour - Tangerine Matt Finish 	
 Pivot -Yellow Green 	
 Inception - Rich Violet Matt Finish 	
 Justify - Cool Sandy Brown 	
 Tango - Rich Copper Bronze, Shimmer Finish 	
 Wolf - Rich Chocolate Brown, Matt Finish


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 28, 2013)

If anyone's interested, Harrods has standard free shipping until Wednesday 3rd April. I have just ordered a few Harrods exclusive things including the Dior My Lady Palette. http://www.harrods.com/product/my-lady-palette/dior/000000000003175456?cat1=new-beauty&cat2=new-beauty-makeup-exclusives


----------



## Alisha1 (Mar 28, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> If anyone's interested, Harrods has standard free shipping until Wednesday 3rd April. I have just ordered a few Harrods exclusive things including the Dior My Lady Palette. http://www.harrods.com/product/my-lady-palette/dior/000000000003175456?cat1=new-beauty&cat2=new-beauty-makeup-exclusives


  	Thats great that they've put the collection up online! Has anyone been to the Dior at Harrods take over thingy? I really want to go, went to the Chanel one and it was amazing!


----------



## gracie90 (Mar 28, 2013)

Quote:


Alisha1 said:


> I went to the UD counter today, I like 1999 it seems to be a pretty unique colour, what problems were you having with it? I am also thinking of getting Lucky and they never had Covet to swatch so I'll just have to look at online swatches instead  *Anyone know when Debenhams 10% is ending?*


  	They're promoting it as an Easter thing, so I imagine it'll last til the end of the weekend


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 28, 2013)

I just find 1999 not very pigmented and it doesn't show up very well on me. I much prefer Crash and Rockstar, but obviously it's a personal choice. 

  	I believe the Debenhams 10% off ends Tuesday.

  	I ended up placing an order for the Dior My Lady palette, the Aerin Illuminating face palette and Sisley Orchidee highlighter. It's my birthday in a few days, I need to celebrate.  I'm gonna go to London sometime next week, but not sure if I'll go to Harrods now, I might focus on Oxford Street and Westfield instead.



Alisha1 said:


> I went to the UD counter today, I like 1999 it seems to be a pretty unique colour, *what problems were you having with it?* I am also thinking of getting Lucky and they never had Covet to swatch so I'll just have to look at online swatches instead  *Anyone know when Debenhams 10% is ending? *
> 
> The new UD liners will be out in May here in the UK and the Chanel glossimer collection will be out on May the 31st if anyone's interested
> Eek the collections are launching earlier then I thought! Might go to a counter next week to swatch everything
> ...


----------



## rockin (Mar 28, 2013)

I went to Sainsburys this evening, and there was a shelf full of face creams etc greatly reduced.  They had proper shelf-edge labels, so I'm thinking it's probably all branches.  They had the Garnier Caffeine Anti-dark Circles roll-on for just £3.06, Olay Regenerist 3 Point Super Serum for £8.99 and Olay Regenerist Night Renewal Elixir for £9.00, for example.   The Olay items are usually 3 times that price!


----------



## Alisha1 (Mar 29, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I just find 1999 not very pigmented and it doesn't show up very well on me. I much prefer Crash and Rockstar, but obviously it's a personal choice.
> 
> I believe the Debenhams 10% off ends Tuesday.
> 
> I ended up placing an order for the Dior My Lady palette, the Aerin Illuminating face palette and Sisley Orchidee highlighter. It's my birthday in a few days, I need to celebrate.  I'm gonna go to London sometime next week, but not sure if I'll go to Harrods now, I might focus on Oxford Street and Westfield instead.


  	Aw yes there's nothing wrong with treating yourself  I like the look of the grey nail polish from Dior but I would love to see it first lol, the My Lady palette looks lovely but far too pale for me which is a good thing I suppose!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 29, 2013)

I popped into my local Debenhams that has a Clarins counter and had a look at the summer collection. Nothing really spoke to me. While I like the eyeshadow palette, it's not that unique, the powder is pretty, but I'd rather get the Guerlain one and the lip balms are cool, but I've hardly used last year's ones, so I've passed. Can't wait to go to London next week to finally be able to spend the £62 that I have on my beauty card. Not sure what's going to be out by then though.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Mar 29, 2013)

I got my UD foxy four way set delivered today and I must say I am loving Deep End and Sabbath they are absolutely gorgeous and very pigmented and I will definitely be picking them up in full size.I was a bit worried about the pigment of the new shades after the Temptalia swatches but they have put my fears to rest. I didn't think much of the Delinquent (too glittery) and Muse (too similar to others) but still don't regret getting it as having the double ended ones is nice for travel.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Mar 29, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Thanks for the heads up and your opinion. I'm going to order 3 from Boots (skipping Brown Sugar) with my points and buy Cherry Tart from that seller with my Paypal balance.  Free shopping! Yay!


  	Anita did you get your Cherry Tart delivered? What did you think of it? I hoped you liked it


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 29, 2013)

Yes I did! It is very nice, I agree. Thanks for the recommendation! I also got Pink Lemonade, Sugar Plum and Red Velvet. I was pleasantly surprised by Pink Lemonade, I thought it would look hideous on me, but it's alright actually. Out of the 4, Cherry tart is definitely my favourite though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







mushroomteagirl said:


> Anita did you get your Cherry Tart delivered? What did you think of it? I hoped you liked it


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 29, 2013)

Ooh, I'll definitely pick it up when I go to London. I have £20 HoF vouchers as well to spend. Getting more and more excited now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






mushroomteagirl said:


> I got my UD foxy four way set delivered today and I must say I am loving Deep End and Sabbath they are absolutely gorgeous and very pigmented and I will definitely be picking them up in full size.I was a bit worried about the pigment of the new shades after the Temptalia swatches but they have put my fears to rest. I didn't think much of the Delinquent (too glittery) and Muse (too similar to others) but still don't regret getting it as having the double ended ones is nice for travel.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 4, 2013)

Went to London today. Managed to spend my £20 HoF vouchers on the new Estee Lauder highlighter (it's £30). Didn't get the eyeshadows as I only like the teal colour from it.

  	Bought the new LE YSL Paris Springtime perfume with my Debenhams beauty points. Still have £32, didn't know what to spend it on. I decided not to get the Guerlain 4 seasons bronzer as it's £46.50 and I'd rather get the two new Dior ones when they come out. I also didn't get the UD 4 way 24/7 set after all as I might as well just pick up Delinquent and Deep End when they come out in full size, Muse wasn't interesting enough to get the set for. I also don't need another Zero, Pervenrsion, Whiskey and Stash.

  	I popped into Selfridges and asked about the new Mac releases. The very nice SA said he thought they were still trying to push Archie's girls and that's why nothing was released today. Weird. Maybe it didn't do too well? Anyway, there's nothing new out and ED2 and BB are certainly not coming out just yet.

  	Oh and the Superdrug on Oxford Street has a Nicole by OPI stand, the polishes cost £7.99 each. Great selection of colours as well.


----------



## xfarrax (Apr 4, 2013)

liberty have also started selling the hourglass ambient lighting powders, i've picked up dim light and i'm loving it so far, i haven't seen it out anywhere else yet so i think its a Liberty's exclusive for now.
   	i always thought mac released something new every thursday of each month, im saving for this extra dimension collection for sure but its so frustrating waiting and living vicariously through online swatches from people across the atlantic haha


----------



## toobusytostitch (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm not getting the Estee Lauder eyeshadow this time - first time for ages - I wasn't that impressed by the Pretty Naughty palette 

  	I know what you mean about multiples copies of Zero, Perversion etc - I seem to have got quite a few different sized copies of those!

  	I really like those Laura Mercier - keeping an eye out for those. I got a couple of the new Clarins lip balms - they seem much the same as the ones from last year that I've got stashed away somewhere!!!  Still like them though, and will probably use them quite a lot if we ever get some nice summer weather!

  	Not online so much - children on holiday this week and next week, so not getting tempted quite so much, lol!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 5, 2013)

The summer EL quint is the gelee powder formula, it's nice, but the rest of the colours are neutral or too bronzy and I don't need them. I'm sure I have a teal one already somewhere.



toobusytostitch said:


> I'm not getting the Estee Lauder eyeshadow this time - first time for ages - I wasn't that impressed by the Pretty Naughty palette
> I know what you mean about multiples copies of Zero, Perversion etc - I seem to have got quite a few different sized copies of those!
> 
> I really like those Laura Mercier - keeping an eye out for those. I got a couple of the new Clarins lip balms - they seem much the same as the ones from last year that I've got stashed away somewhere!!!  Still like them though, and will probably use them quite a lot if we ever get some nice summer weather!
> ...


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Apr 5, 2013)

I really like the Hayley Williams eye shadow & lipstick based on T's swatches. I really though the lippie was just going to be another Morange clone. Does anyone know if they actually going to come out over here?


----------



## duku (Apr 5, 2013)

mushroomteagirl said:


> I really like the Hayley Williams eye shadow & lipstick based on T's swatches. I really though the lippie was just going to be another Morange clone. Does anyone know if they actually going to come out over here?


  	They are, April 9th apparently.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 5, 2013)

The eyeshadow looks quite nice in the pan but I don't like the orange sheen to it in the swatch. The lipstick is a weird colour imo, won't be getting that myself.



mushroomteagirl said:


> I really like the Hayley Williams eye shadow & lipstick based on T's swatches. I really though the lippie was just going to be another Morange clone. Does anyone know if they actually going to come out over here?


  	This is what MRV posted on the Early Buzz thread:

  	"Mac UK is not promising more than this for April:

_Sarah: The following Collections will be launched this month:-

	Sarah: TREND FORECAST MAC Pro Store and Online only - 4th April.

	Sarah: HAYLEY WILLIAMS Online Only - 4th April

	Sarah: PRO PALETTE LARGE/DUO MAC PRO Store Only - 4th April.

	Sarah: That is all the Collections so far that we know of that are launching in April._"

  	Obviously not this week now, 9th April sounds more probable.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Apr 5, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> The eyeshadow looks quite nice in the pan but I don't like the orange sheen to it in the swatch. The lipstick is a weird colour imo, won't be getting that myself.


  	It is a strange colour but I think that's what draws me too it and I think with my colouring I could pull it off  I think I will wait until I see a few more swatches before deciding as you can never trust T's swatches alone.


----------



## Alisha1 (Apr 5, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Sarah: That is all the Collections so far that we know of that are launching in April."
> Obviously not this week now, 9th April sounds more probable.


  	Don't think I'm interested in any of MACs offerings this month! Is Extra Dimension out next month do you know? I skipped last years but I like the look of a blush and highlighter


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 5, 2013)

Should be! Also Baking Beauties, Fashion Sets, Rihanna, Art of the Eye (maybe?). Also I'm thinking doesn't the summer collection normally come out towards the end of May?



Alisha1 said:


> Liberty have them online as do Space NK, I'm hoping to pick up Dim light later this month!
> Don't think I'm interested in any of MACs offerings this month! *Is Extra Dimension out next month do you know?* I skipped last years but I like the look of a blush and highlighter


----------



## duku (Apr 5, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Should be! Also Baking Beauties, Fashion Sets, Rihanna, Art of the Eye (maybe?). Also I'm thinking doesn't the summer collection normally come out towards the end of May?


  	So many collections!


----------



## toobusytostitch (Apr 5, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Should be! Also Baking Beauties, Fashion Sets, Rihanna, Art of the Eye (maybe?). Also I'm thinking doesn't the summer collection normally come out towards the end of May?


----------



## xfarrax (Apr 5, 2013)

Alisha1 said:


> *Liberty have them online as do Space NK, I'm hoping to pick up Dim light later this month!* Don't think I'm interested in any of MACs offerings this month! Is Extra Dimension out next month do you know? I skipped last years but I like the look of a blush and highlighter


  I already want to pick up another .. Maybe a more luminous one next time.   Has anyone also had a peek at the new Laura mercier summer collection the bronzey themed eyeshadows look to die for..and they're coming out with some kinda chubby sticks...


----------



## Anna x (Apr 5, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> The eyeshadow looks quite nice in the pan but I don't like the orange sheen to it in the swatch. The lipstick is a weird colour imo, won't be getting that myself.   This is what MRV posted on the Early Buzz thread:  "Mac UK is not promising more than this for April:  _Sarah: The following Collections will be launched this month:-   Sarah: TREND FORECAST MAC Pro Store and Online only - 4th April.   Sarah: HAYLEY WILLIAMS Online Only - 4th April   Sarah: PRO PALETTE LARGE/DUO MAC PRO Store Only - 4th April.   Sarah: That is all the Collections so far that we know of that are launching in April._"  Obviously not this week now, 9th April sounds more probable.


 seems weird that there are no new collections coming out in regular stores and counters this month! oh well i have been wanting to get some nars and perm things anyway


----------



## duku (Apr 5, 2013)

The reformulated Bourjois Healthy Mix foundation is beautiful and it doesn't emphasise my dry patches or oily t-zone. Bourjois is on fire this year, so many good product releases. 

  	The new Dior Addict stuff is up on Escentual


----------



## Alisha1 (Apr 5, 2013)

duku said:


> The reformulated Bourjois Healthy Mix foundation is beautiful and it doesn't emphasise my dry patches or oily t-zone. Bourjois is on fire this year, so many good product releases.
> 
> The new Dior Addict stuff is up on Escentual


  	I didn't know they where reformulating, I want a new foundation even though I still love my doublewear so might try this out but the testers are always so horrid in boots/superdrug that I have no clue about how to match a foundation!


----------



## duku (Apr 5, 2013)

Alisha1 said:


> I didn't know they where reformulating, I want a new foundation even though I still love my doublewear so might try this out but the testers are always so horrid in boots/superdrug that I have no clue about how to match a foundation!


  	Neither did I! The new ones came out a couple of weeks ago. I'm pale as Casper so I usually plump for the palest shade and this one is an excellent match. What's your MAC shade? At a guess I'd say you're around 55. Lisa Eldridge recently made a youtube video about matching foundation shades, she says to test on the jawline near the ear so you can see if it is a good match for your face and neck and check it in natural light. The foundation series is pretty helpful so check it out if you have some time.


----------



## Alisha1 (Apr 5, 2013)

duku said:


> Neither did I! The new ones came out a couple of weeks ago. I'm pale as Casper so I usually plump for the palest shade and this one is an excellent match. What's your MAC shade? At a guess I'd say you're around 55. Lisa Eldridge recently made a youtube video about matching foundation shades, she says to test on the jawline near the ear so you can see if it is a good match for your face and neck and check it in natural light. The foundation series is pretty helpful so check it out if you have some time.


  	Aw it must be so easy for you to find a foundation as you just pick up the palest one!
  	I've been watching the foundation series also - it's been so helpful! Lol I've never been matched to a MAC foundation as the first foundation I tried was Doublewear and I stuck to it for 2 years lol! I might be an NC35-40 I think I'm going to go to a Boots with a Estee Lauder counter and swatch my shade next to the Bourjois foundation! Lol


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Apr 5, 2013)

duku said:


> The reformulated Bourjois Healthy Mix foundation is beautiful and it doesn't emphasise my dry patches or oily t-zone. Bourjois is on fire this year, so many good product releases.


  	Is it much better than the old one? I re-bought it just before the reformulation and I completely fell back in love with it stippling on with a 187  as it gave such a beautiful finish. My only problem is my skin is like a desert and I can't wear it for too long as it's not moisturizing enough.


----------



## xfarrax (Apr 5, 2013)

Alisha1 said:


> So many collections! I usually love summer collections so can't wait for that one! I think it should be out in May - have we got any promo pics do you know? I try to stay away from MAC forums as they tend to persuade me into buying every single makeup item! lol
> *The Hourglass ambient powders do look great and have received good reviews from what I can tell! How do you use the powder and what effect does it have on your skin if you don't mind me asking, I purchased the loose NARs light reflecting powder which, even on my oily skin, is way too drying. But I don't love all these finishing powders that companies are coming out with! After Hourglass I'd like to try Chanel!*
> I didn't know they where reformulating, I want a new foundation even though I still love my doublewear so might try this out but the testers are always so horrid in boots/superdrug that I have no clue about how to match a foundation!


  	The one I bought in dim light I use as an all over setting powder, I literally cannot tell where i've applied the powder when I put it on but it definately gives me a lot more of a soft focus look, it also leaves you with more of a glow then a mattified appearance. chanel loose powder is also pretty awesome but more mattifying on me - hourglass defo leaves me with a lot more of a luminous appearance, so it is one that may need touching up later as the day goes on and natural oils begin to come through.


----------



## xfarrax (Apr 5, 2013)

duku said:


> The reformulated Bourjois Healthy Mix foundation is beautiful and it doesn't emphasise my dry patches or oily t-zone. Bourjois is on fire this year, so many good product releases.
> 
> The new Dior Addict stuff is up on Escentual


  	Yeh they're summer releases are getting me excited, they're coming out with bronzing bases like a affordable version of chanel bronze universelle and also cream blushes!!! Summer needs to hurry up!!


----------



## Alisha1 (Apr 6, 2013)

xfarrax said:


> The one I bought in dim light I use as an all over setting powder, I literally cannot tell where i've applied the powder when I put it on but it definately *gives me a lot more of a soft focus look, it also leaves you with more of a glow then a mattified appearance*. chanel loose powder is also pretty awesome but more mattifying on me - hourglass defo leaves me with a lot more of a luminous appearance, so it is one that may need touching up later as the day goes on and natural oils begin to come through.


  	That's exactly the effect I'm hoping to get with! Can't wait to order it!

  	I went to Superdrug today and they only had 4 shades of the new healthy mix foundation so going to try boots on tuesday hopefully! I'm thinking of trying some tinted moisturisers also for the summer might try bobbi brown or clinique


----------



## rockin (Apr 7, 2013)

I wonder what they're doing on the MAC UK website?  It's showing the message  "M.A.C is currently being updated.   Please check back shortly"


----------



## toobusytostitch (Apr 7, 2013)

rockin said:


> I wonder what they're doing on the MAC UK website?  It's showing the message  "M.A.C is currently being updated.   Please check back shortly"


	Same with Estee Lauder, so maybe it's the whole group?


----------



## toobusytostitch (Apr 8, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> The summer EL quint is the gelee powder formula, it's nice, but the rest of the colours are neutral or too bronzy and I don't need them. I'm sure I have a teal one already somewhere.


	I saw this today - and I don't think it's the gelee powder formula - if it is, it's very different to the previous ones!  I think I can give this one a miss, thank goodness.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm sure I've read that it was. But if you didn't like it, you don't have to buy it.



toobusytostitch said:


> I saw this today - and I don't think it's the gelee powder formula - if it is, it's very different to the previous ones!  I think I can give this one a miss, thank goodness.


----------



## toobusytostitch (Apr 8, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I'm sure I've read that it was. But if you didn't like it, you don't have to buy it.


 
	Might just be me - I was with the two youngest children, so it was a very fleeting look!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 8, 2013)

It definitely doesn't have the pattern which threw me, but it felt nice and smooth, I just don't like the colours other than the teal myself.



toobusytostitch said:


> Might just be me - I was with the two youngest children, so it was a very fleeting look!


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Apr 9, 2013)

If any of you are fans of real techniques brushes I was watching the latest Pixiwoo video and Sam is using a new limited edition socket brush and from what she said it sounds like there is more coming out than just that. The handle was coloured white where it was usually pink, yellow or purple before. She did put a link but it just took you to a boots listing with all the standard brushes and I've tried to do a search online for more information but nothing has turned up. It's something to keep a look out for though if you like RT.

  	ETA: Just found this - http://realtechniques.com/shop-collection/duo-fiber-collection


----------



## duku (Apr 9, 2013)

mushroomteagirl said:


> If any of you are fans of real techniques brushes I was watching the latest Pixiwoo video and Sam is using a new limited edition socket brush and from what she said it sounds like there is more coming out than just that. The handle was coloured white where it was usually pink, yellow or purple before. She did put a link but it just took you to a boots listing with all the standard brushes and I've tried to do a search online for more information but nothing has turned up. It's something to keep a look out for though if you like RT.
> 
> ETA: Just found this - http://realtechniques.com/shop-collection/duo-fiber-collection


  	They're on iHerb too but sold out at the moment. The white handles look strange, they should have stuck with the metallic coloured ones. http://www.iherb.com/Real-Techniques-by-Samantha-Chapman-Duo-Fiber-Collection-Limited-Edition-3-Brush/48839


----------



## charlotte366 (Apr 9, 2013)

So grumpy today, I have been working on clearing out my stash, and I think I am slowly getting somewhere, so i decided to list some high end cosmetics that are BNIB never used or swatched on ebay.

  	I tried to sell a Chantecaille Dolphin palette a little while back and the winning bidder kept messing me around and didn't pay so I filed an unpaid item case and got a final fee value credit. However I couldn't relist as ebay prevents you from listing more than 10 items in health and beauty even if they didn't sell first time round. I added the seller to my blocked list.

  	I tried again over the free listing weekend over easter and they ended last night, everyone else has paid but the 2 chantecaille palettes (Dolphin and Classic) were won by the same person, they haven't paid yet despite bidding at the last minute. When I looked at the buyers name and address it looked familiar, low and behold its the same person as before, but now they have a new accounts as when I check the old one again it hasd loads of feedback saying they don't pay and that they have won items more than once and still not paid.

  	I am just so annoyed as I only want to sell these on, and not at a profit, I bought them in the Space NK sale and just want to recoupe what I spent, so i listed at what i paid plus a small margin to kind of cover the Final Value charge. Now I am going to have to wait 5 days to open a case then wait again to get it closed, only to have to wait till next month to re-list because of the 30 day rule!

  	Grump over, sorry ladies I just needed to let off steam!

  	Excited about the new real techniques brushes! I use my RT brushes now more than my Mac ones, I find that they wash better due to the synthetic hair, the only set I still would like to get is the travel set of 3 brushes. The only brush I don't like is the powder brush, its too big. Wish i could grab the multitasking brush on its own, I think that would be perfect!


----------



## charlotte366 (Apr 9, 2013)

I also forgot to ask how everyone was feeling about the extra dimension collection now that Temptalia has swatched?

  	I was originally going to get Zestful, Opalesse and Smokey Mauve Shadows, now i am now so sure?? I think I may still get smoky mauve, but can't help feeling a little dissapointed by the other colours?


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (Apr 9, 2013)

charlotte366 said:


> I also forgot to ask how everyone was feeling about the extra dimension collection now that Temptalia has swatched?  I was originally going to get Zestful, Opalesse and Smokey Mauve Shadows, now i am now so sure?? I think I may still get smoky mauve, but can't help feeling a little dissapointed by the other colours?


  I lost interest in the shadows. i am only interested in double definition and possibly fiery impact now. Quite a small haul. Fashion sets may be a whole different ball game tho!!


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Apr 9, 2013)

MakeMeUp79 said:


> I lost interest in the shadows. i am only interested in double definition and possibly fiery impact now. Quite a small haul. *Fashion sets may be a whole different ball game tho!!*









tell me about it though I have finally decided to definitely give the lip pencils a miss as I have my NYX ones in similar colours that are just as good if not even better than MAC and I usually can't be bothered to wear the blooming things anyway. I wish Temptalia would review the eyeshadows as well as do those sneak peek swatches. They look fine from those but usually if she can't get the pigment to show up then she scrapes layers off to get colour and she explains it better with text.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 9, 2013)

Weird, Karen at MBB said they were. I don't really care that much because I'm not very keen on the colours.



charlotte366 said:


> So grumpy today, I have been working on clearing out my stash, and I think I am slowly getting somewhere, so i decided to list some high end cosmetics that are BNIB never used or swatched on ebay.
> 
> I tried to sell a Chantecaille Dolphin palette a little while back and the winning bidder kept messing me around and didn't pay so I filed an unpaid item case and got a final fee value credit. However I couldn't relist as ebay prevents you from listing more than 10 items in health and beauty even if they didn't sell first time round. I added the seller to my blocked list.
> 
> ...


  	Just saw on Facebook that the UD Vault is now available at Sephora, so it couldn't have been a very limited edition product. Maybe it will come to the UK after all.


----------



## Alisha1 (Apr 9, 2013)

mushroomteagirl said:


> *His mad men makeup video made me*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Lol it was hilarious!


----------



## gracie90 (Apr 9, 2013)

I just added up my wishlist for the 5 MAC collections we get in May and it comes to £371 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	I have no idea how to cut it down either. This is what happens when they don't launch anything new for 2 months!


----------



## gracie90 (Apr 9, 2013)

Sharon: Hi Gracie
	Sharon: How can I help?
	Gracie: Hi Sharon! I was wondering if you could tell me which new collections are due to be released next month? Thanks so much!
	Sharon: We have a lot of collections that are due to launch next month, I hope I don't miss any off.... We have ART OF THE EYE, FALSE LASHES WATERPROOF, BAKING BEAUTIES
	Sharon: I think we have TEMPRETURE RISING and the PROJECT RH Lipstick too. I don't have the confirmed dates to hand, this is just off the top of my head - I know its a busy month though!!
	Gracie: I knew a lot of things were coming out - my wishlist is crazily big for May! Is Art of the Eye the one with Extra Dimension products?
	Sharon: Oh yes how could I forget - IN EXTRA DIMENSION and FASHION SETS too! I have worked for MAC for 8 years and I am still crazy excited for the new collections! May is a good month!
	Gracie: I added up all that I want and it comes to nearly £400!!! I guess that's what happens when MAC don't release anything new for a couple of months!
	Gracie: Are there any products that you are particularly excited about?
	Sharon: There are so many! We are not allowed to discuss particular products until they are released though, I am sorry as I am itching too!!! You will not be disappointed that’s for sure!
	Gracie: That's okay! Thanks so much for your help Sharon and I hope you love everything that you pick up next month  Have a great evening!
	Sharon: My pleasure! Thank you very much, you too! If you need any help regarding MAC products and techniques do not hesitate to contact us again on MAC LIVE CHAT or EMAIL AN ARTIST. Thank you for visiting MAC Live Chat!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks Gracie! I think I'll be okay, only want things from Extra Dimension. What's Project RH?


----------



## gracie90 (Apr 9, 2013)

Quote:


Anitacska said:


> Thanks Gracie! I think I'll be okay, only want things from Extra Dimension. What's *Project RH*?


  	I'm not sure, I thought maybe the Rihanna lisptick??


----------



## jennyap (Apr 9, 2013)

Effing heck Mac, how does it make sense to release so much in one month, don't they know people have budgets?! 

  	I haven't added up how much my wishlist comes to, I don't dare. But now we have a colour story for Temperature Rising and that's the same month I'm going to have to, as there's no way I can afford everything I want. Luckily I did a bit of one-off extra work last month, waiting for that pay to hit my bank account to see exactly how much it comes to but I have a feeling every penny of that will be going on Mac!!


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (Apr 10, 2013)

The Hayley Williams products are starting to show up. The eye shadow is in the drop down menu.  It does not even have a pic up yet, just an empty black box


----------



## DeelyBopper (Apr 10, 2013)

The nail polish and lippy are on there too! Ordered all my stuff about 10 minutes ago; they took their time getting it on the site didn't they?! Still can't see the pics though.


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (Apr 10, 2013)

DeelyBopper said:


> The nail polish and lippy are on there too! Ordered all my stuff about 10 minutes ago; they took their time getting it on the site didn't they?! Still can't see the pics though.


	I only got the eye shadow plus a few perm things that were sitting in my basket.  I am just about to take my daughter to swimming and thought i should check before I left. At least it did not launch at some ridiculous hour like collections seem to do in the US.


----------



## rockin (Apr 10, 2013)

Oh wow, way too many collections launching at once!  I definitely won't be able to afford everything I want


----------



## rockin (Apr 10, 2013)

Pixiwoo have tweeted that the new duo-fibre brushes will be available at Boots from May for 1 year


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up. I've ordered the eyeshadow since there's free standard shipping without a minimum order. Otherwise I wasn't going to get it as it's Mac online exclusive.


----------



## gracie90 (Apr 10, 2013)

Quote:


Anitacska said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I've ordered the eyeshadow since there's* free standard shipping without a minimum order*. Otherwise I wasn't going to get it as it's Mac online exclusive.


  	Ooh, I hadn't noticed that... Time to go window shopping


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 11, 2013)

The Hayley Williams eyeshadow has sold out already. Glad I decided to order it yesterday.


----------



## jennyap (Apr 11, 2013)

Me too! Got the lipstick too. I ordered before they changed it to free shipping for any order though, so I added in a perm shadow to take it over the £30. Grrr!


----------



## duku (Apr 11, 2013)

I've narrowed my list down the a mere (hah) 10 items for May. Still scared to add it up!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 11, 2013)

I want one of everything from Extra Dimension, but nothing else really interests me. Maybe the two dazzle lipsticks from Temperature Rising, but that's pretty much it.



duku said:


> I've narrowed my list down the a mere (hah) 10 items for May. Still scared to add it up!


----------



## duku (Apr 11, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I want one of everything from Extra Dimension, but nothing else really interests me. Maybe the two dazzle lipsticks from Temperature Rising, but that's pretty much it.


  	I want a few things from Temperature Rising and Fashion Sets, one paint pot from Baking Beauties and.. I think that's it. I don't own anything from Extra Dimension, a few of the blushes look nice but I'm trying to resist temptation.


----------



## jennyap (Apr 12, 2013)

duku said:


> I've narrowed my list down the a mere (hah) 10 items for May. Still scared to add it up!


  	I've just compiled a full list for May. Wish I hadn't. Holy carp. 24 yeses and another 18 maybes. If I get all of those (bearing in mind I'm guessing at some prices) I make that something like £715!!!!!!


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Apr 12, 2013)

I forgot about temperature rising, it's just too much for one month. I've checked that thread and seen the pictures Honi posted and I love the packaging! I will definitely be purchasing the 2 blushes and 2  lipglass & 2 lipsticks. I even like the look of the quads (but ugh Beauty Marked) I wonder what the deal is with MAC and these SE brushes... more ways to squeeze out money from avid collectors I guess!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 12, 2013)

jennyap said:


> I've just compiled a full list for May. Wish I hadn't. Holy carp. 24 yeses and another 18 maybes. If I get all of those (bearing in mind I'm guessing at some prices) I make that something like £715!!!!!!


  Ouch! I'm not sure what total my ED haul will come to, I'm guessing around £250. But I don't think I'll get much else from Mac. I am planning on buying a few things from Guerlain, Dior and Chanel as well, so it will add up no doubt.  I received my Hayley Williams eyeshadow in the post, it's pretty nice, although I prefer the colour in the pan, it looks much more coral than on the skin. Maybe I need to try it over a pink base.


----------



## jennyap (Apr 12, 2013)

Yeah there's definitely a couple of bits I want from Dior too. I won't actually spend that much on Mac but figuring out what to cut from the list is tricky.


----------



## duku (Apr 14, 2013)

Does anyone know the actual release date for next month's MAC collections? It'll either be the 2nd or the 9th. Do we think Temperature Rising will come out at the same time as everything else or a little later? The Rihanna collection will be online only.


jennyap said:


> Yeah there's definitely a couple of bits I want from Dior too. I won't actually spend that much on Mac but figuring out what to cut from the list is tricky.


  	I've never really paid much attention to Dior but the new Dior Addict stuff is lovely. Diablotine Addict Extreme is calling my name.

  	Did anyone buy the Estée Lauder gelée highlighter thingy? It's supposed to be the same as Whisper of Gilt.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 14, 2013)

From memory I think the previous years' summer collections launched towards the end of May online and first week of June in store/counters, but I may be wrong. The rest of them probably 2nd May.

  	I bought the EL highlighter last week, but I haven't had time to compare with Whisper of Gilt. I have swatched it and I'd say (from memory) it's pretty similar.



duku said:


> *Does anyone know the actual release date for next month's MAC collections?* It'll either be the 2nd or the 9th. *Do we think Temperature Rising will come out at the same time as everything else or a little later?* The Rihanna collection will be online only.
> I've never really paid much attention to Dior but the new Dior Addict stuff is lovely. Diablotine Addict Extreme is calling my name.
> 
> *Did anyone buy the Estée Lauder gelée highlighter thingy?* It's supposed to be the same as Whisper of Gilt.


----------



## Alisha1 (Apr 14, 2013)

duku said:


> Does anyone know the actual release date for next month's MAC collections? It'll either be the 2nd or the 9th. Do we think Temperature Rising will come out at the same time as everything else or a little later? The Rihanna collection will be online only.
> *I've never really paid much attention to Dior but the new Dior Addict stuff is lovely.* Diablotine Addict Extreme is calling my name.
> 
> Did anyone buy the Estée Lauder gelée highlighter thingy? It's supposed to be the same as Whisper of Gilt.


  	They look great don't they! I want one of the glosses might order it from escentual this week, the summer collection is out on may 15th if anyone is interested! 

  	I've been testing out new foundations for the summer and out of all the ones I've tried (YSL Touche Eclat foundation, NARs Tinted Moisteriser and Bobbi Brown Skin Foundation) I'm really liking the YSL but it's very interesting to me that a brand like Bobbi Brown don't do samples, the people at the YSL counters where completely understanding when I said I wanted to try it out first and it's a good thing I did as the first sample I received had pink tones but it just emphasised my redness so I went back for a neutral shade. Has anyone else had this problem with getting samples?


----------



## duku (Apr 14, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> From memory I think the previous years' summer collections launched towards the end of May online and first week of June in store/counters, but I may be wrong. The rest of them probably 2nd May.
> 
> I bought the EL highlighter last week, but I haven't had time to compare with Whisper of Gilt. I have swatched it and I'd say (from memory) it's pretty similar.


  	Thanks! I have neither, tempted to get the EL but my local counter didn't have it last time I checked.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 14, 2013)

I believe the EL summer collection is exclusive to HoF at the moment, Debenhams will only get it at the end of April.



duku said:


> Yes! Escentual is awesome, the prices are slightly cheaper and you get a free mini Diorshow at the mo. I'll probably order from them when they get the Clarins summer stuff up.
> 
> Thanks! I have neither, tempted to get the EL but my local counter didn't have it last time I checked.


----------



## Alisha1 (Apr 15, 2013)

duku said:


> Yes! Escentual is awesome, the prices are slightly cheaper and you get a free mini Diorshow at the mo. I'll probably order from them when they get the Clarins summer stuff up.
> 
> Thanks! I have neither, tempted to get the EL but my local counter didn't have it last time I checked.


  	I'm waiting for them to put the clarins stuff to go up as well! I just want the eyeshadow palette from there, they also have Bioderma which I want to try out as well!


  	Has anyone used the Guerlain Meteorites Base Perfectrice Pearls? I'm considering a new primer and was just wondering what everyone thinks of this product, it seems to have good reviews from what I've seen they also have a gold one and I was hoping to find out what the differences are and which ones better 
 [h=1][/h]


----------



## duku (Apr 15, 2013)

Alisha1 said:


> I'm waiting for them to put the clarins stuff to go up as well! I just want the eyeshadow palette from there, they also have Bioderma which I want to try out as well!
> 
> 
> Has anyone used the Guerlain Meteorites Base Perfectrice Pearls? I'm considering a new primer and was just wondering what everyone thinks of this product, it seems to have good reviews from what I've seen they also have a gold one and I was hoping to find out what the differences are and which ones better
> [h=1][/h]


  	Me too! Have you tried L'oreal's new micellar water? It was on offer in Superdrug for 2 for £4.99 so I thought I'd give it a go, it's pretty good. It's this one http://www.superdrug.com/loreal-skin-perfection-3-in-1-micellar-solution-200ml/invt/639956&bklist=


----------



## Alisha1 (Apr 15, 2013)

duku said:


> Me too! Have you tried L'oreal's new micellar water? It was on offer in Superdrug for 2 for £4.99 so I thought I'd give it a go, it's pretty good. It's this one http://www.superdrug.com/loreal-skin-perfection-3-in-1-micellar-solution-200ml/invt/639956&bklist=


  	I haven't tried it no but I'll look for it the next time I'm in boots! I'm really lazy when it comes to removing makeup so I'm looking for something that removes it easily! Lol I've tried the MAC cleanse off oil but it doesn't take off completely! lol


----------



## toobusytostitch (Apr 15, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Alisha1* 


		Has anyone used the Guerlain Meteorites Base Perfectrice Pearls? I'm considering a new primer and was just wondering what everyone thinks of this product, it seems to have good reviews from what I've seen they also have a gold one and I was hoping to find out what the differences are and which ones better  		[h=1][/h] 	

  	I'm not sure about the name (the product is long gone unfortunately), but I did have a Guerlain Meteorites primer that I really loved, but have never quite felt that I could justify replacing as it is very pricey.  The only problem that I had with it was that if I didn't use it for a couple of weeks the nozzle got blocked up.  So I had to use it on a daily basis until it was gone - shame!!

  	It's certainly one of the things that I'm very tempted by in the up coming Summer collection!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 15, 2013)

I have the Guerlain meteorites primer and mine never dries up! I don't use it every day, due to time shortage, but I love it, I think it works well and it's so pretty in the bottle! Can't wait to get the summer one. The L'Or (gold) primer isn't as nice imo, I prefer the pearls. It is very expensive though, around £40 now?



Alisha1 said:


> I'm waiting for them to put the clarins stuff to go up as well! I just want the eyeshadow palette from there, they also have Bioderma which I want to try out as well!
> 
> 
> Has anyone used the Guerlain Meteorites Base Perfectrice Pearls? I'm considering a new primer and was just wondering what everyone thinks of this product, it seems to have good reviews from what I've seen they also have a gold one and I was hoping to find out what the differences are and which ones better
> [h=1][/h]


----------



## Alisha1 (Apr 15, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I have the Guerlain meteorites primer and mine never dries up! I don't use it every day, due to time shortage, but I love it, I think it works well and it's so pretty in the bottle! Can't wait to get the summer one. The L'Or (gold) primer isn't as nice imo, I prefer the pearls. It is very expensive though, around £40 now?


  	That's mainly why I started researching on them! Lol plus I want/need a new primer lol! Yes it's very pricey, Escentual have it for £38! I hope I've accumulated some debenhams/HoF points to help buy the summer one!

  	What differences do you notice when you put it on? Does it smooth skin/blur imperfections or give a radiant glow or something? I've been really interested in ways to make my skin look better and I've never had good luck with primers thus far :/ lol


----------



## pnfpn (Apr 16, 2013)

Alisha1 said:


> What differences do you notice when you put it on? Does it smooth skin/blur imperfections or give a radiant glow or something? I've been really interested in ways to make my skin look better and I've never had good luck with primers thus far :/ lol


  	I have dull looking Indian skin and this primer really brightens my face up well. On me its a soft sheen that smooths out the skin. It's pricey but it's really worth it. I've had it for about 6 months and I use it sparingly and I've got tons left. Check it out on a counter if you can, perhaps take a pot for a sample. I luckily managed to get a sample before I splurged!

  	On a side note, does anyone know when the NARS Summer hits counters? I really want the lipstick and it's on the NARS UK site but I don't want to pay £7 postage for one item. Once I have my mitts on that I'm doing a no buy for the rest of the year (although whether I limit myself to only getting some LE things, I've not decided yet)


----------



## Alisha1 (Apr 17, 2013)

pnfpn said:


> I have dull looking Indian skin and this primer really brightens my face up well. On me its a soft sheen that smooths out the skin. It's pricey but it's really worth it. I've had it for about 6 months and I use it sparingly and I've got tons left. Check it out on a counter if you can, perhaps take a pot for a sample. I luckily managed to get a sample before I splurged!
> 
> On a side note, does anyone know when the NARS Summer hits counters? I really want the lipstick and it's on the NARS UK site but I don't want to pay £7 postage for one item. Once I have my mitts on that I'm doing a no buy for the rest of the year (although whether I limit myself to only getting some LE things, I've not decided yet)


  	Thanks! I am going to try to get a sample if not I'll try it on a counter 

  	Not sure about the NARS summer collection but the NARS site usually get the collections early for a week or two


----------



## charlotte366 (Apr 17, 2013)

Alisha1 said:


> That's mainly why I started researching on them! Lol plus I want/need a new primer lol! Yes it's very pricey, Escentual have it for £38! I hope I've accumulated some debenhams/HoF points to help buy the summer one!
> 
> What differences do you notice when you put it on? Does it smooth skin/blur imperfections or give a radiant glow or something? I've been really interested in ways to make my skin look better and I've never had good luck with primers thus far :/ lol


  	since last november i have been working on making my skin look better and it appears to be working! I am definitely wearing lighter coverage foundations and have more even tone and it appears brighter? I have been taking Omega 3 & 6 supplements, which have also helped my ezcema on my body significantly too. I also invested in a new skincare regime which has had an impact. I now don't need my mac strobe cream or brightening primers, although I am working on using them up as part of my low buy.

  	Low buy is tough, but I seem to have broken my MAC addiction, I have only bought 1 mac thing this year, a bottle of the prolongwear concealer, which I am loving for under my eyes.
  	For a couple of weeks I replaced it with a nail polish buying phase but that appears to have stopped to.

  	I want the new real techniques brushes if i can get them from boots when they release and a new bottle of MUFE F & B foundation, but i am not allowed that until I have used up a couple of my half full bottles!


----------



## duku (Apr 17, 2013)

pnfpn said:


> I have dull looking Indian skin and this primer really brightens my face up well. On me its a soft sheen that smooths out the skin. It's pricey but it's really worth it. I've had it for about 6 months and I use it sparingly and I've got tons left. Check it out on a counter if you can, perhaps take a pot for a sample. I luckily managed to get a sample before I splurged!
> 
> On a side note, does anyone know when the NARS Summer hits counters? I really want the lipstick and it's on the NARS UK site but I don't want to pay £7 postage for one item. Once I have my mitts on that I'm doing a no buy for the rest of the year (although whether I limit myself to only getting some LE things, I've not decided yet)


  	Should be early May. It will be up on ASOS eventually too.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 17, 2013)

I've finally got around to comparing Whisper of Gilt to the new EL highlighter and yes, they are almost identical. I can see a tiny difference when swatched heavily, but blended out there is no difference at all. Hope this helps.



Anitacska said:


> From memory I think the previous years' summer collections launched towards the end of May online and first week of June in store/counters, but I may be wrong. The rest of them probably 2nd May.
> 
> I bought the EL highlighter last week, but I haven't had time to compare with Whisper of Gilt. I have swatched it and I'd say (from memory) it's pretty similar.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 18, 2013)

I forgot who was asking about the Nars summer collection, but I've just had an e-mail to say that there's free delivery on every order at the moment.

  	The new blushes are £30 which is pretty alright considering they're about 3 times as big as the regular ones. I'm tempted to get Boys Don't Cry.


----------



## Alisha1 (Apr 18, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I forgot who was asking about the Nars summer collection, but I've just had an e-mail to say that there's free delivery on every order at the moment.
> 
> *The new blushes are £30 which is pretty alright considering they're about 3 times as big as the regular ones.* I'm tempted to get Boys Don't Cry.


  	Is that the Pierre Hardy blushes? I want both but I want to wait till the collection is on counter as I'm not sure about the orange one, I also want 3 of the nail duos...


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 18, 2013)

Alisha1 said:


> I think a lighter coverage foundation would be perfect for summer, which one do you use? I am hopefully going to get the YSL Touche Eclat foundation tomorrow but I am going to use the sample and ask my friends what they think first. The YSL counters are giving away a free mirror that comes in a patent leather case with the purchase of the touche eclat pen or foundation and one other product so I'm excited to get that!  Wow one MAC product this year is very good, I thought I was good as I've only bought 6! I have the prolongwear concealer too for blemishes and the like and use the new NARS concealer for under the eyes which I love!   I'm going to try using my Real Techniques brushes more as I haven't used them as much as I would like so I can't really give a fair judgement on them and than I'll try to resist the new set that's coming out!  Is that the Pierre Hardy blushes? I want both but I want to wait till the collection is on counter as I'm not sure about the orange one, I also want 3 of the nail duos...:loco:


  Yes, they are the Pierre Hardy ones. I'm not sure about the orange one, but the pink one is so pretty.


----------



## pnfpn (Apr 18, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I forgot who was asking about the Nars summer collection, but I've just had an e-mail to say that there's free delivery on every order at the moment.
> 
> The new blushes are £30 which is pretty alright considering they're about 3 times as big as the regular ones. I'm tempted to get Boys Don't Cry.


  	I hope it's still going by the time payday rolls around. Eek.


----------



## Alisha1 (Apr 19, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Yes, they are the Pierre Hardy ones. I'm not sure about the orange one, but the pink one is so pretty.


  	The pink is pretty and the orange one is nice but I'm just not sure about orange on my cheeks anymore :/

  	I went to the Guerlain counter today and was told the new lipglosses and n/p are out on the 1st of May and the summer collection is out towards the end of may, I saw swatches of the n/p and I really like the paler shades which is unusual for me! She did say I could buy them as she had them but there where no testers so I might have a look at swatches online to see if there's anything I want asap! Lol

  	I also purchased my YSL foundation and a Lip Laquar in no.14 which I love and the mirror is so nice!


----------



## toobusytostitch (Apr 22, 2013)

I just bought a couple of the products from the new release from ArtDeco - the blusher was already being described as 'low stock'!  I don't need it, but it is so beautiful (so is the bronzer, but I'm not getting that as I really wouldn't use it!).


----------



## toobusytostitch (Apr 22, 2013)

Should have said - from Debenhams!


----------



## rockin (Apr 22, 2013)

That blusher is so pretty, as is the compact it's in, but I'm trying hard not to buy much at the moment, so I can afford more of the May MAC collections.  If only our nearest Debenhams stocked Art Deco, I'd go there and buy the blusher using my Debenhams beauty card


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 22, 2013)

I saw them this morning (they're also up on BeautyBay), there are some interesting looking baked eyeshadows too. I'd like them, but I have really got to the point when I have waaaay too much and I think I really need to stop buying things just because they're pretty. I might get something once the Debenhams in Guildford has the collection as I have some points on my card, but they didn't get the last two collections, so we'll see. Must be strong.


----------



## toobusytostitch (Apr 22, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I saw them this morning (they're also up on BeautyBay), there are some interesting looking baked eyeshadows too. I'd like them, but I have really got to the point when I have waaaay too much and *I think I really need to stop buying things just because they're pretty*. I might get something once the Debenhams in Guildford has the collection as I have some points on my card, but they didn't get the last two collections, so we'll see. Must be strong.


  	Probably true of me too!!  I got the blusher, the brown baked eyeshadow and a lipstick - relatively restrained!  There are some things from the upcoming Guerlain release that I want though - and a few from MAC in May - though probably just a couple of paintpots.  I'm going to try to resist the mineralised items - I always go mad on them, and I don't really wear them that much.


----------



## charlotte366 (Apr 22, 2013)

Alisha1 said:


> I think a lighter coverage foundation would be perfect for summer, which one do you use? I am hopefully going to get the YSL Touche Eclat foundation tomorrow but I am going to use the sample and ask my friends what they think first. The YSL counters are giving away a free mirror that comes in a patent leather case with the purchase of the touche eclat pen or foundation and one other product so I'm excited to get that!
> 
> Wow one MAC product this year is very good, I thought I was good as I've only bought 6! I have the prolongwear concealer too for blemishes and the like and use the new NARS concealer for under the eyes which I love!
> 
> ...


  	My favourite is the MUFE Face and Body, buildable, longwearing (Its great in hot weather!) and not as dewy as things like Mac F&B. It goes on great with fingers and brushes, I think its my HG!

  	I also love the Dr Jart BB Cream (i use regenerating - the silver tube one and water fused - blue tube depending on the time of the year) and the Bourjois Healthy Mix Serum is pretty good too! Face & Body from MAC is good but works out a little too dewy for me (I like a dewy finish over a matte one) and needs setting with a light powder.

  	I also have the YSL one, great shade match for me but honestly cake make up my mind about it, I feel that my skin has to be well prepped, i.e exfoliated and moisturised to get the best from it, although I love the finish, lasting power is variable?

  	i am on a foundation no buy at the minute to try and get it down to 3 bottles excluding BB cream being:
  	Full coverage - Estee Lauder DW, 
  	Light Coverage MUFE F&B,  
  	Medium Everyday coverage Bourjois Healthy Mix

  	Its quite hard, I am desperate for a new MUFE as I have run out, but it is helpiing me finish stuff off.

  	I was naughtly this morning I picked up the Dainty Doll Blushes from Fragrance Direct, and some Essie and OPI polishes, 13 items for £28, bargin!


----------



## charlotte366 (Apr 22, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I saw them this morning (they're also up on BeautyBay), there are some interesting looking baked eyeshadows too. I'd like them, but I have really got to the point when I have waaaay too much and I think I really need to stop buying things just because they're pretty. I might get something once the Debenhams in Guildford has the collection as I have some points on my card, but they didn't get the last two collections, so we'll see. Must be strong.


  	Strong is difficult but sometimes we have to be! I have felt better since january when I slowed my buying right down. I now normally just buy what I know I will use. Project use to it up is also helping, its statisfying to see things being finished. I also think that I am neglecting things less

  	I did have a bad April though, I bought a few new products like Revlon Lip Butters and MUA Power Pouts, which I actually love more than the revlon kissable balm stains and clinique chubby sticks, they are so moisturising for £3 each! i also picked up 2 colour club nail polish sets in TK Maxx at the weekend, naughty!


----------



## Alisha1 (Apr 22, 2013)

charlotte366 said:


> My favourite is the MUFE Face and Body, buildable, longwearing (Its great in hot weather!) and not as dewy as things like Mac F&B. It goes on great with fingers and brushes, I think its my HG!
> 
> I also love the Dr Jart BB Cream (i use regenerating - the silver tube one and water fused - blue tube depending on the time of the year) and the Bourjois Healthy Mix Serum is pretty good too! Face & Body from MAC is good but works out a little too dewy for me (I like a dewy finish over a matte one) and needs setting with a light powder.
> 
> ...


  	I would love to try MUFE foundations but picking a right shade online is difficult and I've never been to Guru Makeup Emporiom or PAM in London as I always stick to Oxford street and Harrods and I have no clue where those stores are lol, where do you purchase your MUFE products from?

  	I only have 2 foundations as my first (Estee Lauders Double Wear) was a perfect match for me, I hope I don't start buying loads of foundations! Though I'm still considering NARS Tinted Moisteriser!


----------



## charlotte366 (Apr 22, 2013)

I herb has the real techniques brushes back in stock, I have ordered mine, decided I couldn't wait as my boots don't have them so I would have to order online anyway.  Fingers crossed I don't get customs struck!


----------



## charlotte366 (Apr 22, 2013)

Alisha1 said:


> I would love to try MUFE foundations but picking a right shade online is difficult and I've never been to Guru Makeup Emporiom or PAM in London as I always stick to Oxford street and Harrods and I have no clue where those stores are lol, where do you purchase your MUFE products from?  I only have 2 foundations as my first (Estee Lauders Double Wear) was a perfect match for me, I hope I don't start buying loads of foundations! Though I'm still considering NARS Tinted Moisteriser!


  I order online from guro I wear shade 51 in bourjois and am between nw15 nw20 in mac I wear double wear in bone. I used Karla sugars swatches the first time I ordered and went with shade 20 it looks too dark in the bottle but because the formulas are lighter and are more forgiving. I would repurchase in this shade or maybe grab the lighter one as it will be winter before I can have another bottle :-(


----------



## rockin (Apr 23, 2013)

Debenhams are getting the Urban Decay pencil vault - this is what they said on Facebook:


  	"We showcased this at our press show last week and it receive a great response. GUESS WHAT...40 will be arriving exclusively online on Thursday 2nd May. Like if you're as excited as us!!"


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 23, 2013)

Yep, and they're only going to have 40 of them priced at £240. What to do, what to do?



rockin said:


> Debenhams are getting the Urban Decay pencil vault - this is what they said on Facebook:
> 
> 
> "We showcased this at our press show last week and it receive a great response. GUESS WHAT...40 will be arriving exclusively online on Thursday 2nd May. Like if you're as excited as us!!"


----------



## rockin (Apr 23, 2013)

That's an awful lot of money in one go, even if it does work out cheaper per pencil


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 23, 2013)

Yes it is. I would probably sell half of the pencils on eBay to make some of the money back, but there are so many new shades coming out anyway, it would be worth spending £240 on the Vault (I'd probably spend around £200+ on the new shades alone!).



rockin said:


> That's an awful lot of money in one go, even if it does work out cheaper per pencil


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Apr 23, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Yes it is. I would probably sell half of the pencils on eBay to make some of the money back, but there are so many new shades coming out anyway, it would be worth spending £240 on the Vault (I'd probably spend around £200+ on the new shades alone!).


  	that's how I feel it's a tough one. I just wish it was another month it's an expensive ones as it is


----------



## pnfpn (Apr 23, 2013)

The LE Summer quad on the US Chanel site is to die for, I hope we get it.


----------



## nikou (Apr 23, 2013)

I won't be getting the vault. Its way too expensive and I wouldn't buy many of those shades. I already have my fair share of UD pencils from sets and when I've bough them on my own. I'm looking forward to buying some of the brown shades especially whiskey.


----------



## gracie90 (Apr 23, 2013)

Quote:


pnfpn said:


> The LE Summer quad on the US Chanel site is to die for, I hope we get it.


	The whole Chanel summer collection looks gorgeous, but I can't believe we have to wait til the 31st of May


----------



## pnfpn (Apr 23, 2013)

gracie90 said:


> The whole Chanel summer collection looks gorgeous, but I can't believe we have to wait til the 31st of May


  	That's good for my purse, I'm already getting some Dior stuff and I can push Chanel back to pay day! The quad isn't part of the collection I don't think, it's an online exclusive on the site but it fits nicely with the theme. 

  	I wasn't really going to get much other than the nail polishes but Lisa Eldrige demoed the shadow sticks and the pink one looks lovely.


----------



## gracie90 (Apr 23, 2013)

Quote:


pnfpn said:


> That's good for my purse, I'm already getting some Dior stuff and I can push Chanel back to pay day! The quad isn't part of the collection I don't think, it's an online exclusive on the site but it fits nicely with the theme.
> 
> I wasn't really going to get much other than the nail polishes but Lisa Eldrige demoed the shadow sticks and the pink one looks lovely.


  	I'm miffed that I'll have to wait to get my goodies, but I do like that I get longer to save up! Bel Argus and Azure n/p plus 4 of the e/s sticks and the syulo yeux waterproof for me


----------



## SNJx (Apr 24, 2013)

What does everyone think the new mac releases will be like? Will they release them all online on one day?  I only want things from Art of Eye, Baking Beauties and Tenperature Rising. Just want to know when to start stalking the site etc!


----------



## charlotte366 (Apr 24, 2013)

I think I am going to pick up one of the chanel Shadow sticks, and 1 polish. I also want one of the dior duo bronzer/blushers just not sure if I want coral or pink? I might try to pick that up with my boots points.

  	Just been very naughty and ordered some more OPI polishes off fragrence direct at £3.99 each. Thats the same price as Barry M Gelly Hi shines! I wanted some of the holland collection last year but I refuse to pay for them full price, as they often end up in TKmaxx at other discount places. I picked up 17 shades in total including a mix of ltd edition and permenant shades so after the chanel collection, I will definately go on a no buy of nail polish. I think I nearly have all the shades I want, I just need to finish swatching them and labelling the swatches so its easy to choose a colour!


----------



## jennyap (Apr 24, 2013)

SNJx said:


> What does everyone think the new mac releases will be like? Will they release them all online on one day? I only want things from Art of Eye, Baking Beauties and Tenperature Rising. Just want to know when to start stalking the site etc!


  	I have no idea, but I'd be willing to bet _something_ will be online tomorrow afternoon, because the free shipping on any order ends at midday!!


----------



## duku (Apr 24, 2013)

SNJx said:


> What does everyone think the new mac releases will be like? Will they release them all online on one day? I only want things from Art of Eye, Baking Beauties and Tenperature Rising. Just want to know when to start stalking the site etc!


  	I think they'll all be online at the same time except Riri Woo which will appear on the 4/5th. I checked back and we got last year's summer collection in early May so I'm anticipating a normal May release for Temperature Rising.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 24, 2013)

House of Fraser has 10% off beauty for 2 days (ends Friday), it's started online already. I don't think there's anything I really want right now, shame the summer collections aren't out yet.


----------



## gracie90 (Apr 24, 2013)

Quote:
 	Apparently Debenhams is doing the same this weekend!


----------



## SNJx (Apr 24, 2013)

Thank you Jennyap and Duku! I think Art of Eye is available tomorrow as somebody who did a live chat in the uk posted in that thread saying its online tomorrow.


----------



## duku (Apr 24, 2013)

.


----------



## jennyap (Apr 24, 2013)

Are there any of the May collections that are online/Mac store only? I prefer to buy from HoF or Debenhams to get my points where I can, so I'll wait until the counter release rather than buy tomorrow I think.


----------



## nikou (Apr 24, 2013)

jennyap said:


> Are there any of the May collections that are online/Mac store only? I prefer to buy from HoF or Debenhams to get my points where I can, so I'll wait until the counter release rather than buy tomorrow I think.


  	Me too. Plus I get NUS discount for HoF 
  	I wonder if everything is going to come out at once. I tried to not spend any money this month but in the last week I spent quite a lot .. oops


----------



## Alisha1 (Apr 24, 2013)

charlotte366 said:


> I order online from guro I wear shade 51 in bourjois and am between nw15 nw20 in mac I wear double wear in bone. I used Karla sugars swatches the first time I ordered and went with shade 20 it looks too dark in the bottle but because the formulas are lighter and are more forgiving. I would repurchase in this shade or maybe grab the lighter one as it will be winter before I can have another bottle :-(


  	I think I'm just going to try to get to a store that stocks MUFE - Wayne Goss was using the HD Foundation in a recent video and it looks really good!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 24, 2013)

The Rihanna one is I think. So do we reckon the collections are going up tomorrow already? But it's only the 25th!



jennyap said:


> Are there any of the May collections that are online/Mac store only? I prefer to buy from HoF or Debenhams to get my points where I can, so I'll wait until the counter release rather than buy tomorrow I think.


----------



## SNJx (Apr 25, 2013)

Just done a live chat, launching today are : Art of Eye, Baking Beauties, Temperature Rising, Fashion Sets and a mascara. Art of Eye is a mac online exclusive. She said to check around lunchtime for things to be added to the site. I think I'm only going to get the brown quad from Art of Eye and the BMS quad and then get whatever else I want from Debenhams when they get the collections.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks. Did she say anything about Extra Dimension? That's pretty much the only thing I'm interested in.



SNJx said:


> Just done a live chat, launching today are : Art of Eye, Baking Beauties, Temperature Rising, Fashion Sets and a mascara. Art of Eye is a mac online exclusive. She said to check around lunchtime for things to be added to the site. I think I'm only going to get the brown quad from Art of Eye and the BMS quad and then get whatever else I want from Debenhams when they get the collections.


----------



## SNJx (Apr 25, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Thanks. Did she say anything about Extra Dimension? That's pretty much the only thing I'm interested in.


  	sorry I forgot she said extra dimension is released aswell today


----------



## jennyap (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks! I'll just get the Art of the Eye stuff for now then (brown quad, Parrot and Banafsaji)


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 25, 2013)

Thank you!



jennyap said:


> Thanks! I'll just get the Art of the Eye stuff for now then (brown quad, Parrot and Banafsaji)


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (Apr 25, 2013)

The Collections are starting to show up on the mac website. Get in there before the free shipping ends


----------



## SNJx (Apr 25, 2013)

Temperature Rising will be online on Debenhams on 2nd May!


----------



## rockin (Apr 25, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Hmm, I've just seen T's swatches and Banafsaji looks very nice. Also the pink one (forgotten the name). Anyone else thinks it looks hilarious when they repromote an old shade in a collection with completely different names? Parrot stands out so much!


  	I'm loving the look of Banafsaji too.  T says she would get Embrace eyeshadow rather than Gameela.  They do look very similar, and Embrace looks to have better colour payoff.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 25, 2013)

Free shipping ended yesterday, didn't it?


----------



## rockin (Apr 25, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Free shipping ended yesterday, didn't it?


  	The email I got from MAC yesterday said free shipping ends "midday Thursday".  So they waited until just after midday to put the collections up, just as we suspected they would.

  	It's still free shipping over £30 anyway, and I'll be spending over that


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (Apr 25, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Free shipping ended yesterday, didn't it?


	I only got parrot and I got free shipping. Waiting for debenhams to have the rest of stuff I want to get the points


----------



## jennyap (Apr 25, 2013)

I can't see anything yet!


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (Apr 25, 2013)

jennyap said:


> I can't see anything yet!


  	Look under the different categories


----------



## rockin (Apr 25, 2013)

I had Parrot in my basket, and it was Sold Out before I checked out!!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 25, 2013)

Well it's now ended. 



MakeMeUp79 said:


> I only got parrot and I got free shipping. Waiting for debenhams to have the rest of stuff I want to get the points


----------



## jennyap (Apr 25, 2013)

Nooooo, Parrot is sold out already!!!!!


----------



## jennyap (Apr 25, 2013)

MakeMeUp79 said:


> Look under the different categories


  	Found the shadows, thanks, but I want a quad, no category for that.


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (Apr 25, 2013)

rockin said:


> I had Parrot in my basket, and it was Sold Out before I checked out!!


	omg! Sorry you missed out!! it has not even officially released yet!!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 25, 2013)

Eeek! That was FAST! I'm glad I already have it in a palette...



jennyap said:


> Nooooo, Parrot is sold out already!!!!!


----------



## rockin (Apr 25, 2013)

It's crazy!  Either they didn't have much stock in the first place, or the ebayers got in there and ordered multiples.  Let's hope more are added later, seeing as it's MAC online only


----------



## jennyap (Apr 25, 2013)

I don't know whether to wait for the quad and risk Banafsaji selling out too, or just check out now (I have a couple of other basics in my basket that mean I'll still get free delivery). I guess Parrot just sold out so quickly because of the hype? (and yeah, I'm guessing ebayers)


----------



## rockin (Apr 25, 2013)

jennyap said:


> I don't know whether to wait for the quad and risk Banafsaji selling out too, or just check out now (I have a couple of other basics in my basket that mean I'll still get free delivery). I guess Parrot just sold out so quickly because of the hype? (and yeah, I'm guessing ebayers)


  	The quad on its own will get free delivery, so I'd checkout now if I were you, as you won't be able to get Banafsaji anywhere else


----------



## jennyap (Apr 25, 2013)

rockin said:


> The quad on its own will get free delivery, so I'd checkout now if I were you, as you won't be able to get Banafsaji anywhere else


  	You're right. Checking out now!!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 25, 2013)

I got Banafsaji, Embrace Me (e/s) and Caliente lipstick. The lipstick is £15.50! £1.50 extra for the brown colour??? Why?


----------



## jennyap (Apr 25, 2013)

Special packaging! Archie's Girls was the same price.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 25, 2013)

Yes, but that includes the license, etc. These are just brown.



jennyap said:


> Special packaging! Archie's Girls was the same price.


----------



## rockin (Apr 25, 2013)

I don't even like the brown packaging, so don't like the idea of paying £1.50 extra for it.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 25, 2013)

Me neither. But I want the dazzle lipsticks and needed something to take it up to £30 for the free shipping.



rockin said:


> I don't even like the brown packaging, so don't like the idea of paying £1.50 extra for it.


----------



## SNJx (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm going to risk it and wait for Temperature Rising to go on Debenhams, collecting points on it will ease the pain of paying for that special packaging!


----------



## rockin (Apr 25, 2013)

I got some of those dazzle lipsticks before.  The glitter travels a bit, if I remember right.  I will have to dig mine out and try them again


----------



## jennyap (Apr 25, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Yes, but that includes the license, etc. These are just brown.


  	I don't think it makes a difference, any special packaging is more. I'm pretty sure Glamourdaze lippies were the same, and they're just shiny black.


----------



## rockin (Apr 25, 2013)

The packaging is not just brown, it's "soft-touch" too. They should make the colours available in regular black packaging too, and see which sells best


----------



## SNJx (Apr 25, 2013)

The quads are up now


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (Apr 25, 2013)

Extra Dimension is up now as well. I was not expecting ED today. What is the chance of these new collections launching on Debenhams while they have 10% off?


----------



## jennyap (Apr 25, 2013)

Looks like all the individual products are up now - TR bronzers & fatty pencils, BB pearlmattes, etc.


----------



## SNJx (Apr 25, 2013)

Temperature Rising is launching 2nd May on Debenhams so I'm guessing the rest of the collection will do too.


----------



## MichaelaLou (Apr 25, 2013)

Noooo, I don't get paid until tomorrow and I bet the fashion set lippiies will be sold out by then! I'm on nights now so cant even stalk debenhams. Sighhhh evil bay it is!


----------



## jennyap (Apr 25, 2013)

MichaelaLou said:


> Noooo, I don't get paid until tomorrow and I bet the fashion set lippiies will be sold out by then! I'm on nights now so cant even stalk debenhams. Sighhhh evil bay it is!


  	Think positive - I haven't seen an email come out yet so you might be ok!


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Apr 25, 2013)

MichaelaLou said:


> Noooo, I don't get paid until tomorrow and I bet the fashion set lippiies will be sold out by then! I'm on nights now so cant even stalk debenhams. Sighhhh evil bay it is!


  	You could always pay via paypal linked to your bank account which works like a direct debit (as long as it is your bank account not your card) so the money doesn't come out for 3 or so days and doesn't even show as pending. That's what I've done as I also don't get paid till tomorrow


----------



## MichaelaLou (Apr 25, 2013)

mushroomteagirl said:


> You could always pay via paypal linked to your bank account which works like a direct debit (as long as it is your bank account not your card) so the money doesn't come out for 3 or so days and doesn't even show as pending. That's what I've done as I also don't get paid till tomorrow :macwallet:


  Woah wait what?!  How do you this magic?! How do you link to an account not a card?  I managed to lend a little, and got  Silly ls Embrace me ls Heroine ls Heroine liner Embrace me lg


----------



## MichaelaLou (Apr 25, 2013)

mushroomteagirl said:


> You could always pay via paypal linked to your bank account which works like a direct debit (as long as it is your bank account not your card) so the money doesn't come out for 3 or so days and doesn't even show as pending. That's what I've done as I also don't get paid till tomorrow :macwallet:


  Woah wait what?!  How do you this magic?! How do you link to an account not a card?  I managed to lend a little, and got  Silly ls Embrace me ls Heroine ls Heroine liner Embrace me lg


----------



## amy_forster (Apr 25, 2013)

So do we know when the new collections will be out in store?


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Apr 25, 2013)

MichaelaLou said:


> Embrace me lg


  if you log on to PayPal then go to my profile > my money > bank account and you can pop your details in there.

  	I went a little crazy today I got:



 		Each lipstick, lipglass and eyeshadow from fashion sets 	
 		Caliente & Feel My Pulse lippies 	
 		Banafsaji eyeshadow 	
 		Lavender Whip 	
 		Éclair, Mooncake & Fancy Frosting paint pots 	
 		Hot Nights & Ripe For Love blushes 	
 		Soft Serenade, Underdressed. & Rhythm lipglasses 	
 		Bare my Soul quad 	
 		All 4 of the Powerchrome chubby shadow pencils 
 
  	it's the most I've ever spent


----------



## gracie90 (Apr 25, 2013)

mushroomteagirl said:


> if you log on to PayPal then go to my profile > my money > bank account and you can pop your details in there.
> 
> I went a little crazy today I got:
> 
> ...








Woah! That haul does sound fantastic though!


----------



## nikou (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm hoping since mac released temperature rising on its website first, it will give some time for swatches to build up before I make a decision on what to buy when the collection turns up on HoF or debenhams.

  	I have no idea what blush or lipglass to get


----------



## FashionDoll (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi I'm new to Specktra and loving it so far! I'm from the UK so this thread seemed like a good place to start. I stalked Mac all morning waiting for the new collections to be put up and can't wait for my things to be delivered. I got Ablaze l/s and l/p, Embrace me l/s and l/p and Silly l/s, l/p and e/s from Fashion sets, Raspberry Swirl l/s from Baking Beauties, and from Art of the Eye I got Process Magenta pencil, Banafsaji e/s and Parrot e/s. I'm nervous about Parrot though because it sold out just minutes after completing my order, I really hope I get it. I'm also planning on getting Hi-def Cyan pencil but it still says coming soon. Does anyone know when it's likely to be in stock?   I had wanted alot more stuff but I jus couldn't afford it all. I am still debating Smoky Mauve e/s from Extra Dimension and Lavender Whip and Heroine l/s. I have Blooming Lovely from Liberty of London collection so I'm thinking with a pink lip liner it might be close to Lavender Whip. Heroine I think looks gorgeous but I'm very pale and I just can't see it working for me. I'm also trying to be sensible by reminding myself its a colour I probably wouldn't wear very often anyway so it makes more sense to spend my money on something else. I think its because of all the hype surrounding it that's making me feel like I NEED it in my collection lol.   I hope everybody was able to get the things they wanted! I couldn't believe how fast Parrot sold out, it was crazy. Fingers crossed they restock for those that missed out.


----------



## nikou (Apr 25, 2013)

FashionDoll said:


> I hope everybody was able to get the things they wanted! I couldn't believe how fast Parrot sold out, it was crazy. Fingers crossed they restock for those that missed out.


  	Welcome to specktra 

  	I feel the same with heroine too.
  	I probably will never wear it out and I'm pale too so I don't know how it will suit me. The hype makes me want it too unfortunatly.
  	I'm also questioning Raspberry swirl too. It might be too bright/white for me


----------



## FashionDoll (Apr 25, 2013)

Thank you for the welcome!  I'm actually really excited about Raspberry Swirl because from the swatches I've seen it looks alot like Saint Germain which I have. Saint Germain was actually my very first Mac lipstick and I love the colour but hate the formula on my dry lips. Cremesheens usually work alot better for me though so I'm hoping Raspberry Swirl will be the colour I love but in a better formula.   In terms of it being too white, these kinds of colours tend to suit me quite well, maybe because there isn't that stark contrast you sometimes see between darker skintones and light white colours? So it might look alot nicer than you think


----------



## pnfpn (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm really torn about getting the BB Paint Pot Eclair. I've read some reviews that say its similar to Ebloui from Chanel and I know I really want that.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 25, 2013)

Is it weird that I'm not really excited about the new Mac collections? I have placed an order today, but if I didn't get any of them I wouldn't be too upset. I still want the Extra Dimension stuff, but the rest is so samey. Eh, I don't know, I've really been into nail polish lately and haven't actually got excited about make up that much.


----------



## duku (Apr 25, 2013)

I thought I'd be more into them than I am, I haven't even placed an order yet. Everything is in my basket but I haven't pulled the trigger; it's like some weird MAC related Russian roulette.


----------



## gracie90 (Apr 25, 2013)

Quote:


Anitacska said:


> Is it weird that I'm not really excited about the new Mac collections? I have placed an order today, but if I didn't get any of them I wouldn't be too upset. I still want the Extra Dimension stuff, but the rest is so samey. Eh, I don't know, I've really been into nail polish lately and haven't actually got excited about make up that much.


	I'm not even that interested in ED anymore! I think I want a couple of EDES, but I'm just feeling a bit meh on everything else. I think having so long between Archie's and these collections has put a dampener on my enthusiasm for MAC. I'm going to be selling of bits of my collection tha I don't wear much, and I've started focusing more on other brands


----------



## pnfpn (Apr 25, 2013)

I saw live swatches of ED and most of them looked blergh. I changed my mind against bB stuff in the end too. I'm getting a lipstick in the Chanel movie collection tomorrow which has me way more excited.


----------



## DeelyBopper (Apr 25, 2013)

whyyyyyy do they release everything on the same day goddammit i cant afford to buy it all!


----------



## rockin (Apr 26, 2013)

DeelyBopper said:


> whyyyyyy do they release everything on the same day goddammit i cant afford to buy it all!


  	Ridiculous, isn't it!  Good job I only want a couple of Paint Pots from the Baking Beauties collection, and I'm not keen on most of the Temperature Rising collection.  Most of my money is going on Extra Dimension.  I'm going to have to try telling myself I don't want anything from the other collections, apart from what I bought from Art Of The Eye, and Parrot which had sold out before I got to checkout.  I hope the next few months are quiet months for MAC, although I doubt they will be


----------



## charlotte366 (Apr 26, 2013)

gracie90 said:


> I'm not even that interested in ED anymore! I think I want a couple of EDES, but I'm just feeling a bit meh on everything else. I think having so long between Archie's and these collections has put a dampener on my enthusiasm for MAC. I'm going to be selling of bits of my collection tha I don't wear much, and I've started focusing more on other brands


  	I think it happens at to us all at some point, I used to be all over the MAC collections every month, having pre planned in advance what I wanted and racing to the counter on launch days, now I have a more well rounded collection, with other brands, I still like mac and I still pick bits up now and again, but I don't get upset if I miss anything, I am still not sure if I want anything from these collections, a couple of bits have got my attention, but I am not sure that I will actually get them yet.

  	I still can't believe the number of collections released at once, its scary! The number of time I bought things in 2011 and 2012 and never even opened the box to use them was also scary, I promised myself that I wouldn't do that this year and so far I have stuck to it, although I love hearing what everyone else bought!

  	This year I am aiming to use more items up than I purchase, primarily I am concentrating on finishing Mascaras up (i don't need 8 unopened back up tubes!) Lipglosses (I rarely reach for them and they have a shorter shelf life than other products) Lipsticks and foundations. I figured having a larger collection of Eyeshadow and Blush wasn't too bad as powder products will keep better than Cream/Liquid products. My Helmer is slowly getting less in it and I am managing to sell some bits on too, so hopefully by the end of the year I will be more in control.


----------



## gracie90 (Apr 26, 2013)

Quote:


pnfpn said:


> I saw live swatches of ED and most of them looked blergh. I changed my mind against bB stuff in the end too. I'm getting a lipstick in the* Chanel movie collection* tomorrow which has me way more excited.


  	Ooh, what's this?

  	Edit: Just realised it's the Avant Premiere collecion. I'm such a dummy.


----------



## SNJx (Apr 26, 2013)

Because Debenhams has double points on beauty award winners does that mean the mac temp rising lipsticks will be double points or is it just the perm line?


----------



## toobusytostitch (Apr 26, 2013)

Well if it's weird, then it applies to me too.  I haven't actually ordered anything - I always said i wanted the dual skinfinishes and a few other things, but yesterday nothing really appealed at all.  If anything I might get the paint pots that I haven't already got, but maybe not.  I really do have too much makeup, and will never use it all up, and it seems silly to add more of the same to it.

  	Now the new Guerlain summer products - that might be different   I am also liking the look of the YSL Saharienne summer products - and as they actually stock those in my nearest Debenhams, I could use my stored up points then


----------



## ahoythere (Apr 26, 2013)

I just logged onto MAC this morning and was totally surprised by all the collections that were already up!  And then I saw that the items that I was interested in, of course, were sold out.  I guess it just shows me that I wasn't really crazy about any of it to begin with if I wasn't even aware that it had gone live, right?
  	I am still interested in one ED shadow and one skinfinish, although I had 2 Superbs that I sold so why am I even thinking of buying another one...? (The Disease)
  	But I guess I can pass on all the Heroine items, I will survive without Parrot, and I am not really crazy for anything in Temperature Rising (other than the packaging, LOL).  This is where I would normally say "money saved" but I will wait and see what happens to me when I see them all in store......


----------



## pnfpn (Apr 26, 2013)

gracie90 said:


> Quote:
> Ooh, what's this?
> 
> Edit: Just realised it's the Avant Premiere collecion. I'm such a dummy.


  	Haha I couldn't remember its name off the top of my head. Ended up not getting the lipstick I wanted because it  was too bright for me for day wear but I got another one instead. I'll go back for the one I like in the collection next month I think! Le Baiser is the one, it's bloody gorgeous!

  	Did anyone see the gelly nail polishes coming out in June from Barry M? I'm in love with the blue and the lime green one. (Picture Link)


----------



## gracie90 (Apr 26, 2013)

Quote:


pnfpn said:


> Haha I couldn't remember its name off the top of my head. Ended up not getting the lipstick I wanted because it  was too bright for me for day wear but I got another one instead. I'll go back for the one I like in the collection next month I think! Le Baiser is the one, it's bloody gorgeous!
> 
> Did anyone see the gelly nail polishes coming out in June from Barry M? I'm in love with the blue and the lime green one. (Picture Link)


	Was Le Baiser the one you picked up then? I have a sample of it and it's really really pretty!


----------



## pnfpn (Apr 26, 2013)

gracie90 said:


> Was Le Baiser the one you picked up then? I have a sample of it and it's really really pretty!


  	I got Seduisante instead. It's a bit more wearable for me for day time!  Looks like this in the bullet. It's so lovely! Le Baiser definitely is nice though and it's on my list to get when I get the Summer stuff so I can wear it on holiday. The lady in Debenhams was so nice, we spent almost an hour looking at different lipsticks that she tried on me! Most lipsticks seem to end up looking cool toned on me which I find really strange.


----------



## gracie90 (Apr 26, 2013)

Quote:


pnfpn said:


> I got Seduisante instead. It's a bit more wearable for me for day time!  Looks like this in the bullet. It's so lovely! Le Baiser definitely is nice though and it's on my list to get when I get the Summer stuff so I can wear it on holiday. The lady in Debenhams was so nice, we spent almost an hour looking at different lipsticks that she tried on me! Most lipsticks seem to end up looking cool toned on me which I find really strange.


	Ooh, that one looks gorgeous for every day! My mum and I are going for Chanel makeovers in Debenhams tomorrow, but I want to buy some more stuff online this evening while the 10% off is still available since it ends tonight 
  	I do love Chanel, and I'm really enjoying the slower pace of the collections so I can enjoy my purchases properly!


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 27, 2013)

Well after a month hiatus from moving and having no internet, I came back to see the blush I wanted from ED collection has sold out so I won't be getting anything from that collection.  May take a look at the baking beauties pearlmatte powders if they're still in stock on the 30th and possibly a couple lipsticks but if not, I guess I won't be getting anything.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 27, 2013)

The new collections are yet to launch at Debenhams and House of Fraser, so you haven't missed out yet.



PeachTwist said:


> Well after a month hiatus from moving and having no internet, I came back to see the blush I wanted from ED collection has sold out so I won't be getting anything from that collection.  May take a look at the baking beauties pearlmatte powders if they're still in stock on the 30th and possibly a couple lipsticks but if not, I guess I won't be getting anything.


----------



## surfroxy (Apr 27, 2013)

Hello! Newbie here: How likely is it that Debenhams or HOF will stock the majority of the items from the collections? I spent waaaaay too many pennies on the MAC site last night and forgot to pick up a few items that are now OOS. I thought I might be able to pick them up if they go on the other websites as I will have been paid again by then!? Sorry if this is a ridiculous question - I'm fairly new to the MAC bandwagon for LE Collection Items and have never noticed before the range of collection items stocked on other websites.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 27, 2013)

The only collection that's Mac online exclusive is the Art of the Eye, the other collections will be stocked by Debenhams and HoF, and Selfridges, Harrods, Bentalls, Harvey Nichols, etc.



surfroxy said:


> Hello! Newbie here: How likely is it that Debenhams or HOF will stock the majority of the items from the collections? I spent waaaaay too many pennies on the MAC site last night and forgot to pick up a few items that are now OOS. I thought I might be able to pick them up if they go on the other websites as I will have been paid again by then!? Sorry if this is a ridiculous question - I'm fairly new to the MAC bandwagon for LE Collection Items and have never noticed before the range of collection items stocked on other websites.


----------



## FashionDoll (Apr 27, 2013)

surfroxy said:


> Hello! Newbie here: How likely is it that Debenhams or HOF will stock the majority of the items from the collections? I spent waaaaay too many pennies on the MAC site last night and forgot to pick up a few items that are now OOS. I thought I might be able to pick them up if they go on the other websites as I will have been paid again by then!? Sorry if this is a ridiculous question - I'm fairly new to the MAC bandwagon for LE Collection Items and have never noticed before the range of collection items stocked on other websites.


  Welcome to Specktra! I only joined a couple of days ago so I'm new here too.  Out of the new Mac collections Debenhams and HoF should be getting Fashion Sets, Baking Beauties, Extra Dimension and Temperature Rising. The only one they won't be getting is Art of the Eye which I believe is a Mac online exclusive although it was also available at select Mac stores in the US but I'm not sure if that will be the case here. Somebody please correct me if I am wrong about any of this.   I've spent a fortune on the Mac site aswell but I've since decided I also want to get Heroine lipstick which is sold out. So I'm hoping I can get it from Debenhams when it launches.   Do we know when the collections are likely to go up?


----------



## FashionDoll (Apr 27, 2013)

Oops sorry Anitacska has already answered your question.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 27, 2013)

Apparently Thursday 2nd May.



FashionDoll said:


> *Do we know when the collections are likely to go up?*


----------



## FashionDoll (Apr 27, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Apparently Thursday 2nd May.


  Thank you! I'm probably going to start checking from Monday just to be safe.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 27, 2013)

I check every day! 



FashionDoll said:


> Thank you! I'm probably going to start checking from Monday just to be safe.


----------



## FashionDoll (Apr 27, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I check every day!


  Haha I'm the same. I'm going to be getting serious from Monday onwards though. I'm still having to stalk Mac waiting for them to put Hi-def cyan pencil up. It still says coming soon, it's driving me mad, I want it so badly! I really hope I'm able to eventually get it.


----------



## amy_forster (Apr 27, 2013)

Oops, double post!


----------



## amy_forster (Apr 27, 2013)

FashionDoll said:


> Haha I'm the same. I'm going to be getting serious from Monday onwards though. I'm still having to stalk Mac waiting for them to put Hi-def cyan pencil up. It still says coming soon, it's driving me mad, I want it so badly! I really hope I'm able to eventually get it.


  I believe it's a pro pencil anyway so you could always call mail order & get it that way if it is  Don't quote me on it though!


----------



## surfroxy (Apr 28, 2013)

Thank You both so much for clearing that up! I'm so relieved and excited for another MAC splurge. At first I wasn't very impressed with the T.R collection but after seeing swatches online I have changed my mind. I thought it was only going to be E.D that would bankrupt me! Haha. I really can't wait for the Riri loves MAC collection in the winter either.


----------



## FashionDoll (Apr 28, 2013)

amy_forster said:


> I believe it's a pro pencil anyway so you could always call mail order & get it that way if it is  Don't quote me on it though!


  I didn't even know you could do this! I really hope you can because there's lots of Pro products I'd love to be able to get. I'm definitely going to look into this, thanks for letting me know.


----------



## FashionDoll (Apr 28, 2013)

Does anybody know if Art of the Eye is going to be available at any Mac stores?


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (Apr 29, 2013)

FashionDoll said:


> Does anybody know if Art of the Eye is going to be available at any Mac stores?


  I think it was mentioned earlier it is online only


----------



## SNJx (Apr 29, 2013)

FashionDoll said:


> Does anybody know if Art of the Eye is going to be available at any Mac stores?


  In my live chat the artist said it was online only


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 29, 2013)

Does anyone know the release dates for the Chanel, Dior and Guerlain summer collections? It's nearly May, I'm getting impatient...


----------



## FashionDoll (Apr 29, 2013)

MakeMeUp79 said:


> I think it was mentioned earlier it is online only





SNJx said:


> In my live chat the artist said it was online only


  Thanks, I thought so but had read somewhere select stores might get it, I also remember reading Harrods might get it, I don't know if thats correct or not.  I'm really upset right now, I had been wanting Hi-def cyan pencil so badly and it had said coming soon on the mac UK site. I've been checking every 45 minutes and it now says out of stock. I did a live chat to see if there was any other way to get it and I was told to try calling mail order. I immediately phoned but the woman I spoke to was pretty useless but she said they're out of stock of it too. Someone here had mentioned maybe ordering from the Pro store and having it shipped, I asked if I could do this and she said not. So I'm feeling really disappointed   I'll have to request a CP off somebody, although I've never done anything like that before so not really sure what to do?  I didn't get chance to have a proper look but I think quite alot of stuff is back in stock, including Parrot for those that missed it!


----------



## jennyap (Apr 29, 2013)

The Dior is up now on the Harrods site as an exclusive, I assume they have it early.


----------



## gracie90 (Apr 29, 2013)

Chanel is Friday 31st May


----------



## FashionDoll (Apr 29, 2013)

jennyap said:


> Thank you! Just placed my order for Parrot :eyelove:


  Your welcome, glad you were able to get it!


----------



## rockin (Apr 29, 2013)

FashionDoll said:


> I didn't get chance to have a proper look but I think quite alot of stuff is back in stock, including Parrot for those that missed it!


 
  	Thank you, thank you!  I've kept checking the MAC website in case Parrot got restocked, and had checked it around 4am today (before I went to bed) but no luck.  I've now managed to get my order in, thanks to you   Fingers crossed they don't now cancel it.


----------



## amy_forster (Apr 29, 2013)

FashionDoll said:


> Thanks, I thought so but had read somewhere select stores might get it, I also remember reading Harrods might get it, I don't know if thats correct or not.  I'm really upset right now, I had been wanting Hi-def cyan pencil so badly and it had said coming soon on the mac UK site. I've been checking every 45 minutes and it now says out of stock. I did a live chat to see if there was any other way to get it and I was told to try calling mail order. I immediately phoned but the woman I spoke to was pretty useless but she said they're out of stock of it too. Someone here had mentioned maybe ordering from the Pro store and having it shipped, I asked if I could do this and she said not. So I'm feeling really disappointed   I'll have to request a CP off somebody, although I've never done anything like that before so not really sure what to do?  I didn't get chance to have a proper look but I think quite alot of stuff is back in stock, including Parrot for those that missed it!


  I'm sure you can mail order pro products, I've done it before. If you want, I'd gladly do a mail order for you


----------



## FashionDoll (Apr 29, 2013)

rockin said:


> Thank you, thank you!  I've kept checking the MAC website in case Parrot got restocked, and had checked it around 4am today (before I went to bed) but no luck.  I've now managed to get my order in, thanks to you   Fingers crossed they don't now cancel it.


  Aww I'm so glad I was able to help! Enjoy


----------



## FashionDoll (Apr 29, 2013)

amy_forster said:


> I'm sure you can mail order pro products, I've done it before. If you want, I'd gladly do a mail order for you


  When I asked if it could be done the lady asked if I was a Pro member, which I'm not, and then she kind of confused me. She first said I couldn't order from Pro if I'm not a Pro member, but then started saying it couldn't be mail ordered anyway because its out of stock, so they wouldn't have any to send me anyway. So I don't know what to think, I've no idea how these things work. Thank you so much for your offer, that's so kind of you. If you're able to try and get one for me I'd be extremely grateful! I'm new here so I've no idea how these things work, if you manage to get one sent do you pay for it and I then reimburse you? Sorry to be such a newbie lol.


----------



## amy_forster (Apr 29, 2013)

Yep. I've just checked & it's listed as a pro product so if it might just be that it's temporarily OOS & will be available in the near future  If you do want me to get you one, just let me know. Basically, I order it & you cover all the costs, so postage will be a consideration as that's an added cost.


----------



## FashionDoll (Apr 29, 2013)

amy_forster said:


> Yep. I've just checked & it's listed as a pro product so if it might just be that it's temporarily OOS & will be available in the near future  If you do want me to get you one, just let me know but postage will be a consideration so might be worth doing when you want a few pro bits


  Thanks so much, and yes there's alot of Pro things I really want. I'll keep checking the website just incase they restock and I'll try calling mail order again over the next week. Thank you again though for your help, I'll let you know if I'm not able to get it for whatever reason.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 29, 2013)

Yay! So glad you could get Parrot!

  	Thanks for the info on Dior, I think I'll wait for Debenhams or HoF to have it, I want to check the quints out in person, Karen liked the blue one whereas T hated it, so need to see it in person.



rockin said:


> Thank you, thank you!  I've kept checking the MAC website in case Parrot got restocked, and had checked it around 4am today (before I went to bed) but no luck.  I've now managed to get my order in, thanks to you   Fingers crossed they don't now cancel it.


  	Debenhams has a 10% off beauty & fragrance offer TODAY ONLY! No code necessary.


----------



## SNJx (Apr 29, 2013)

Asos has 30% off selected beauty products today, it includes Nars, benefit and other brands


----------



## toobusytostitch (Apr 29, 2013)

jennyap said:


> The Dior is up now on the Harrods site as an exclusive, I assume they have it early.


  	Does anyone know when the Guerlain is being released? 

  	I'm actually going on a 'no-buy' after this - I suppose it's cheating, but still!  I've always wanted a Mulberry bag, and have just realised (duh!) that what I've spent on barely used makeup would have probably bought me a Mulberry bag by now.  Or even something more worthy like a weekend for the kids at Disneyland Paris!  Anyway.  I've barely got anywhere to store more, and have to call it a day.  I'm going to get the Shine Automatique lipsticks from the Guerlain, and possibly the bronzer or meteorites primer - then it's nothing else new until after the children's summer holidays (September).  Not sure I'll make it, but fingers crossed......


----------



## amy_forster (Apr 29, 2013)

toobusytostitch said:


> Does anyone know when the Guerlain is being released?   I'm actually going on a 'no-buy' after this - I suppose it's cheating, but still!  I've always wanted a Mulberry bag, and have just realised (duh!) that what I've spent on barely used makeup would have probably bought me a Mulberry bag by now.  Or even something more worthy like a weekend for the kids at Disneyland Paris!  Anyway.  I've barely got anywhere to store more, and have to call it a day.  I'm going to get the Shine Automatique lipsticks from the Guerlain, and possibly the bronzer or meteorites primer - then it's nothing else new until after the children's summer holidays (September).  Not sure I'll make it, but fingers crossed......


  I can't help with the makeup questions but I treated myself to a Mulberry Bayswater in tan after saving hard & I love it! I'd been the same as you, wanting one for ages & had the same realisation  There's a Mulberry outlet shop at Bicester Village too which is always worth a look! Which one are you after?


----------



## toobusytostitch (Apr 29, 2013)

amy_forster said:


> I can't help with the makeup questions but I treated myself to a Mulberry Bayswater in tan after saving hard & I love it! I'd been the same as you, wanting one for ages & had the same realisation
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Thanks - I'm thinking I might go to Bicester Village in September when the children are back at school, and then I can have a look at the outlets - I've wanted to go for ages.  Actually, the Bayswater in tan would certainly suit me well - I also like the Alexa satchel - also in tan.


----------



## nikou (Apr 29, 2013)

amy_forster said:


> I'm sure you can mail order pro products, I've done it before. If you want, I'd gladly do a mail order for you


  	Do you have to pay for shipping?


----------



## FashionDoll (Apr 29, 2013)

Mac UK have done another restock, I was able to get my hi-def cyan pencil!  Im so happy, just hoping it doesn't get cancelled. They have all art of the eye eyeshadows and everything from fashion sets except heroine l/s and l/l.


----------



## gracie90 (Apr 29, 2013)

Quote:
  	 		Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 




 		 			Debenhams has a 10% off beauty & fragrance offer TODAY ONLY! No code necessary.


  	Ooh, thanks! If only they'd put up the new MAC collections!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 29, 2013)

Ha! They won't! 



gracie90 said:


> Quote:
> Ooh, thanks! If only they'd put up the new MAC collections!


----------



## amy_forster (Apr 29, 2013)

FashionDoll said:


> Mac UK have done another restock, I was able to get my hi-def cyan pencil!  Im so happy, just hoping it doesn't get cancelled. They have all art of the eye eyeshadows and everything from fashion sets except heroine l/s and l/l.


  Yay! I'm so glad you managed to get one 


nikou said:


> Do you have to pay for shipping?


  Unfortunately 


toobusytostitch said:


> Thanks - I'm thinking I might go to Bicester Village in September when the children are back at school, and then I can have a look at the outlets - I've wanted to go for ages.  Actually, the Bayswater in tan would certainly suit me well - I also like the Alexa satchel - also in tan.


  I definitely recommend Bicester village, I went yesterday. I'd probably save near enough the retail price of the bag you'd like & then go for a nosey  I was chatting to one of the sales girls & she was saying they don't often get the tan in as its a classic colour  I love the alexa too. They had it in yesterday in a really dark grey & it was very tempting to get it but it was still quite expensive & it'd have had to go on the credit card as I don't have quite enough saved yet to buy another but I'll get there! I'm going to get another mulberry or maybe a pair of louboutins once I have enough


----------



## FashionDoll (Apr 29, 2013)

amy_forster said:


> Yay! I'm so glad you managed to get one


  Thanks, and thank you again for your help.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 29, 2013)

According to British Beauty Blogger, Terra Nerolia is launching exclusively at John Lewis on 1st June and nationwide in July. I don't know if that's the same for the whole summer collection though. It sounds very late to me, I was sure it was going to launch more like early May?

  	As for the money spent on make up, well our whole family could've gone to Disneyworld with the money I've spent on make up (and lately nail polish)! I have found now that I'm not going mental about wanting everything, startin to look at things and thinking I've already had 3 of the same in my stash. I have also finally bit the bullet and listed my precious Guerlain and Chantecaille back ups (that I will never ever use) on eBay. I've sold two of the old Meteorites on MUA for £250 incl. postage (to China) and I have 7 things with bids on eBay right now! Woohoo! (Although it's slightly worrying that 6 of those has the same highest bidder who is also new to eBay with 0 feedback, I remember Charlotte said she had someone bidding on her Chantecaille palettes and not paying. Well, let's hope this one will.)



toobusytostitch said:


> *Does anyone know when the Guerlain is being released? *
> 
> I'm actually going on a 'no-buy' after this - I suppose it's cheating, but still!  I've always wanted a Mulberry bag, and have just realised (duh!) that what I've spent on barely used makeup would have probably bought me a Mulberry bag by now.  Or even something more worthy like a weekend for the kids at Disneyland Paris!  Anyway.  I've barely got anywhere to store more, and have to call it a day.  I'm going to get the Shine Automatique lipsticks from the Guerlain, and possibly the bronzer or meteorites primer - then it's nothing else new until after the children's summer holidays (September).  Not sure I'll make it, but fingers crossed......


----------



## duku (Apr 29, 2013)

I can't believe MAC UK have restocked not once but twice and I missed both! 



Alisha1 said:


> I'm waiting for them to put the clarins stuff to go up as well! I just want the eyeshadow palette from there, they also have Bioderma which I want to try out as well!


 
  	Just found out that Escentual won't be getting the Clarins Splendours collection because it's exclusive to department stores. Debenhams has 10% off at today, that's probably as good a discount as we'll be able to get!


----------



## toobusytostitch (Apr 29, 2013)

amy_forster said:


> I definitely recommend Bicester village, I went yesterday. I'd probably save near enough the retail price of the bag you'd like & then go for a nosey
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Sounds good to me - I have other things that I can economise on too, and could maybe get there by September - we'll see   I can sense a whole, even more expensive, addiction coming on!!

  	Do Mulberry have an outlet in Portsmouth does anyone know?


----------



## Alisha1 (Apr 29, 2013)

toobusytostitch said:


> Sounds good to me - I have other things that I can economise on too, and could maybe get there by September - we'll see   I can sense a whole, even more expensive, addiction coming on!!
> Do Mulberry have an outlet in Portsmouth does anyone know?


  	According to the 6th post on here 
  	http://forums.moneysavingexpert.com/showthread.php?t=3439183
  	the lady say's there are only 4, you can get 20% off selected styles during Selfridges 20% off event in november, last year it was on mostly seasonal stuff but the black Bayswater in soft leather was included, I was going to purchase it but decided to go for a less expensive Marc By Marc Jacobs bag instead which suits me much better. You could also try Harrods during the rewards members events, they had a 10% one this weekend gone though I'm not sure if Mulberry is included but you'll have to join the rewards scheme to be inclUded  HTH


----------



## FashionDoll (Apr 29, 2013)

duku said:


> I can't believe MAC UK have restocked not once but twice and I missed both!


  I'm sorry you missed it. What items were you wanting to get?


----------



## duku (Apr 29, 2013)

toobusytostitch said:


> Sounds good to me - I have other things that I can economise on too, and could maybe get there by September - we'll see   I can sense a whole, even more expensive, addiction coming on!!
> Do Mulberry have an outlet in Portsmouth does anyone know?


  	I'n not sure about Portsmouth but there's a Mulberry factory shop in Shepton Mallet.


----------



## Edelmc (Apr 30, 2013)

With so many collections launching in may does anyone know if flamingo lipstick is launching in may or June?


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Apr 30, 2013)

Well I got the first of my MAC parcels this morning (the other one is currently being held hostage by a neighbor) and I've not regretted a purchase so far - everything that came has been from Temperature Rising, though the lippies are in the other parcel.


 		The Bare my Soul quad is nice actually though the green is pretty much a Club dupe and a little sheer though the other 3 shades are good even the lustre. 	
 		The Powerchrome pencil shadow are very richly pigmented and creamy though tiny! They kind of remind me of a less smeary/melty topshop crayon and they set very well. 	
 		Blushes are nicely pigmented but a little dry so will have to see how they apply on the cheeks. The pink one has a slight glitter but it doesn't transfer when swatched. 	
 		Finally the lipglasses are great! Especially the one called Underdressed which is the nude with gold and pink sparkle, gorgeous


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Apr 30, 2013)

Edelmc said:


> With so many collections launching in may does anyone know if flamingo lipstick is launching in may or June?


  	That's in the All About Orange collection isn't it? That's June then


----------



## charlotte366 (Apr 30, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> According to British Beauty Blogger, Terra Nerolia is launching exclusively at John Lewis on 1st June and nationwide in July. I don't know if that's the same for the whole summer collection though. It sounds very late to me, I was sure it was going to launch more like early May?
> 
> As for the money spent on make up, well our whole family could've gone to Disneyworld with the money I've spent on make up (and lately nail polish)! I have found now that I'm not going mental about wanting everything, startin to look at things and thinking I've already had 3 of the same in my stash. I have also finally bit the bullet and listed my precious Guerlain and Chantecaille back ups (that I will never ever use) on eBay. I've sold two of the old Meteorites on MUA for £250 incl. postage (to China) and I have 7 things with bids on eBay right now! Woohoo! (Although it's slightly worrying that 6 of those has the same highest bidder who is also new to eBay with 0 feedback, I remember Charlotte said she had someone bidding on her Chantecaille palettes and not paying. Well, let's hope this one will.)


  	I hope for your sake it isn't her, she is a right pain and her history on her old accounts shows that she targets high end cosmetics, particularly rare dior and chantecaille stuff!

  	I still have one to re-list and will just list it as buy it now next time so that they have to checkout instantly!

	I think its a great idea to choose something you want more than make up and start saving for it! I put down a deposit on my dream holiday in Feb and I am saving and selling as best as I can now to pay for the rest of it! I need all the money by the end of June, Im going to be so close so I decided that I need to pass on the summer collections, feel a little but glum as I do want a couple of things from temperatures rising, but I don't actually need them!


----------



## surfroxy (Apr 30, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *mushroomteagirl* 




 				Finally the lipglasses are great! Especially the one called *Underdressed* which is the nude with gold and pink sparkle, gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 


  	I really can't wait for these to hit Debenhams counters so I can test them out myself along with Altered Beige & Caliente. Hopefully one of my MAC Hauls should be arriving today - but I never feel I can order Lipsticks/Glasses online as I need to try them first. I really struggle to find colours that suit my lips. :S


----------



## rockin (Apr 30, 2013)

The first of my MAC orders arrived today - just eyeshadows.  Banafsaji is definitely my favourite, although the others are nice too.   It definitely looks more purple than blue when I swatch it


----------



## surfroxy (Apr 30, 2013)

I am going to be getting one of the quads from the T.R Collection for sure. If Bare My Soul ever comes back in stock I want to get that one. However, I have not really seen any reviews of the TR Quad. Has anyone ordered this? I'm leaning towards Bare My Soul because I have seen many reviews detailing that it is a "Good" MAC Palette.... I don't want to buy a palette where I can't really work with the shadows...


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Apr 30, 2013)

surfroxy said:


> I am going to be getting one of the quads from the T.R Collection for sure. If Bare My Soul ever comes back in stock I want to get that one. However, I have not really seen any reviews of the TR Quad. Has anyone ordered this? I'm leaning towards Bare My Soul because I have seen many reviews detailing that it is a "Good" MAC Palette.... I don't want to buy a palette where I can't really work with the shadows...


  	T's got a review up now of Bare my Soul http://www.temptalia.com/mac-bare-my-soul-eyeshadow-quad-review-photos-swatches


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 30, 2013)

I missed the postman! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now I have to wait until tomorrow morning to pick the package up from the sorting office. My card says I have 2 packages, but for the life of mine I can't figure out what the other one is, unless it's a book from Amazon, but that wasn't supposed to arrived until Saturday. 



rockin said:


> The first of my MAC orders arrived today - just eyeshadows.  Banafsaji is definitely my favourite, although the others are nice too.   It definitely looks more purple than blue when I swatch it


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 30, 2013)

Ugh, I hope so. I can't see any info at all, it just says member since 19th April 2013 and that they're in the UK. Right now this person is bidding on over £200 worth of stuff, would be great if I could actually get the money... I have contacted them and said that new buyers are of course welcome, but they will need to actually pay and if they don't, they will be reported. I haven't heard back at all, which is worrying me a bit, because I think someone genuine would just say of course, I will be paying, but then again, that wouldn't necessarily mean that they would either.



charlotte366 said:


> I think its a great idea to choose something you want more than make up and start saving for it! I put down a deposit on my dream holiday in Feb and I am saving and selling as best as I can now to pay for the rest of it! I need all the money by the end of June, Im going to be so close so I decided that I need to pass on the summer collections, feel a little but glum as I do want a couple of things from temperatures rising, but I don't actually need them!


----------



## surfroxy (Apr 30, 2013)

mushroomteagirl said:


> T's got a review up now of Bare my Soul http://www.temptalia.com/mac-bare-my-soul-eyeshadow-quad-review-photos-swatches


  	Thanks - I'm sold on that one just for the When In Rio shadow. Still not sure on the other quad. 

  	I've just opened my box of goodies and found that my Skinfinish has Fingerprint marks over it and it looks like it has already been swatched or something. Has anything like this happened to anyone else??


----------



## charlotte366 (Apr 30, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Ugh, I hope so. I can't see any info at all, it just says member since 19th April 2013 and that they're in the UK. Right now this person is bidding on over £200 worth of stuff, would be great if I could actually get the money... I have contacted them and said that new buyers are of course welcome, but they will need to actually pay and if they don't, they will be reported. I haven't heard back at all, which is worrying me a bit, because I think someone genuine would just say of course, I will be paying, but then again, that wouldn't necessarily mean that they would either.


  	Do you have your settings so that bidders with non payment strikes can't bid, if so this will show who has been prevented from placing a bid and may help to help you work out if it could be her?

  	Do you have her username, or is she keeping it private?


----------



## charlotte366 (Apr 30, 2013)

charlotte366 said:


> Do you have your settings so that bidders with non payment strikes can't bid, if so this will show who has been prevented from placing a bid and may help to help you work out if it could be her?
> 
> Do you have her username, or is she keeping it private?


  	can I also cheekily ask how you manage to list more than 10 things in Health and Beauty in a 30 day period? does the auctiva tool enable you to get round it?


----------



## rockin (Apr 30, 2013)

charlotte366 said:


> Do you have your settings so that bidders with non payment strikes can't bid, if so this will show who has been prevented from placing a bid and may help to help you work out if it could be her?
> 
> Do you have her username, or is she keeping it private?


  	If they only opened that account on 19th April, they might not have had time to get a non-payment strike yet.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed for Anita that the winning bidder pays up


----------



## rockin (Apr 30, 2013)

surfroxy said:


> Thanks - I'm sold on that one just for the When In Rio shadow. Still not sure on the other quad.
> 
> I've just opened my box of goodies and found that my Skinfinish has Fingerprint marks over it and it looks like it has already been swatched or something. Has anything like this happened to anyone else??


  	There are lots of reports of this on the Extra Dimension thread - the fingerprints appear to have been made during the manufacturing process.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 30, 2013)

The username is rsa7862013. She won't have a non-paying bidder strike yet, but I was just wondering if it's the same person who also bid, but didn't pay up on your auction, because you said they then used a different username. Oh well, maybe i'm just too paranoid and she's just genuinely a new buyer who will pay up just fine. 



rockin said:


> If they only opened that account on 19th April, they might not have had time to get a non-payment strike yet.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed for Anita that the winning bidder pays up


----------



## charlotte366 (Apr 30, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> The username is rsa7862013. She won't have a non-paying bidder strike yet, but I was just wondering if it's the same person who also bid, but didn't pay up on your auction, because you said they then used a different username. Oh well, maybe i'm just too paranoid and she's just genuinely a new buyer who will pay up just fine.
> 
> 
> I can list more than 10 because I've been selling loads of stuff with good feedback, and asked for the ban to be lifted. I don't use Auctiva at all.
> ...


  	well when she used a new username, it was the same as the old just moved the year from the beginning of the user name to the end of the username, it doesn't look anything like the user names she was using so fingers crossed with Dawn that you get a successful outcome!

  	Was asking them to lift the ban easy?
  	Everything I want to sell at the moment is BNIB so within guidlines and I have good feedback and no negatives or anything? how did you go about asking? sorry to ask so many questions!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 30, 2013)

Okay thanks. 

  	I honestly can't remember now, but I think I e-mailed them when I was trying to list something and it said I had a limit and there was a way to contact them? Just guessing now, sorry. But it was fine, they said okay and now I can list as many as I like.



charlotte366 said:


> well when she used a new username, it was the same as the old just moved the year from the beginning of the user name to the end of the username, it doesn't look anything like the user names she was using so fingers crossed with Dawn that you get a successful outcome!
> 
> Was asking them to lift the ban easy?
> Everything I want to sell at the moment is BNIB so within guidlines and I have good feedback and no negatives or anything? how did you go about asking? sorry to ask so many questions!


----------



## surfroxy (Apr 30, 2013)

rockin said:


> There are lots of reports of this on the Extra Dimension thread - the fingerprints appear to have been made during the manufacturing process.


  	Thanks. That's made me feel a lot better. I have ordered quite a few items from MAC & this is the first time I've ever experienced something like this - but if it's just a manufacturing flaw I can live with that.


----------



## toobusytostitch (Apr 30, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Ugh, I hope so. I can't see any info at all, it just says member since 19th April 2013 and that they're in the UK. Right now this person is bidding on over £200 worth of stuff, would be great if I could actually get the money... I have contacted them and said that new buyers are of course welcome, but they will need to actually pay and if they don't, they will be reported. I haven't heard back at all, which is worrying me a bit, because I think someone genuine would just say of course, I will be paying, but then again, that wouldn't necessarily mean that they would either.


	Why do these people do this?  It seems to be sort of on the same line as people who generate spam - so pointless, and just ruin the whole thing for everybody


----------



## rockin (Apr 30, 2013)

My Parrot has been dispatched


----------



## mushroomteagirl (May 1, 2013)

If anyone wants to get the new Real Techniques brushes they are back in stock on iHerb: http://www.iherb.com/Real-Technique...iber-Collection-Limited-Edition-3-Brush/48839 It's also 20% off RT until 10am PDT time (think that's 6pm our time) and if it's your first time ordering you can get 10% off on top of that with the code GQT924 and another 5% off automatically if you spend over 60 dollars. I just placed my order and the shipping was pretty cheap too for DHL express  Worked out about £9.50 for the sets so quite a bargain


----------



## charlotte366 (May 1, 2013)

mushroomteagirl said:


> If anyone wants to get the new Real Techniques brushes they are back in stock on iHerb: http://www.iherb.com/Real-Technique...iber-Collection-Limited-Edition-3-Brush/48839 It's also 20% off RT until 10am PDT time (think that's 6pm our time) and if it's your first time ordering you can get 10% off on top of that with the code GQT924 and another 5% off automatically if you spend over 60 dollars. I just placed my order and the shipping was pretty cheap too for DHL express  Worked out about £9.50 for the sets so quite a bargain


  	I ordered mine last monday evening, used dhl express and they arrived in the UK on the thursday and I paid the customs fee then and got them on the friday! was really impressed with iherb, its the first time I had used them! Will definately use them again for Real Techniques purchases, as even with customs fees it was cheaper than buying them here!
  	i love the powder and blush/contour brush, not so sure on the eye brush, its stiffer than the mac version (286?) and not as soft, but I haven't actually used that one yet.

  	They are meant to be out in the uk in boots today, but not on the website yet?


----------



## MACerette (May 1, 2013)

charlotte366 said:


> I ordered mine last monday evening, used dhl express and they arrived in the UK on the thursday and *I paid the customs fee *then and got them on the friday! was really impressed with iherb, its the first time I had used them! Will definately use them again for Real Techniques purchases, as even with customs fees it was cheaper than buying them here!
> i love the powder and blush/contour brush, not so sure on the eye brush, its stiffer than the mac version (286?) and not as soft, but I haven't actually used that one yet.
> 
> They are meant to be out in the uk in boots today, but not on the website yet?


  	I placed my first order too. Does everybody need to pay customs too? Or is that randomly picked?


----------



## FashionDoll (May 1, 2013)

MACerette said:


> I placed my first order too. Does everybody need to pay customs too? Or is that randomly picked?


  Yes I'm also about to order some things off someone here on Specktra from the US and have been wondering about customs and import VAT etc. I had a look on customs website but to be honest I'm still confused. Is it correct that if the value is under about £130 (can't remember the exact amount) it's just import VAT that needs to be paid? And only if the value exceeds £15? Does anyone know how much the import VAT is on beauty products? And is it still payable if the sender marks it as a gift? I'm sorry for all the questions I'm just really struggling trying to understand it all. I've been extremely unwell for the past 3 years and I'm on a very high dose of strong painkillers that give me alot of cognitive problems and make it difficult to understand things sometimes. So I'd really appreciate any help with this?


----------



## mushroomteagirl (May 1, 2013)

FashionDoll said:


> Yes I'm also about to order some things off someone here on Specktra from the US and have been wondering about customs and import VAT etc. I had a look on customs website but to be honest I'm still confused. Is it correct that if the value is under about £130 (can't remember the exact amount) it's just import VAT that needs to be paid? And only if the value exceeds £15? Does anyone know how much the import VAT is on beauty products? And is it still payable if the sender marks it as a gift? I'm sorry for all the questions I'm just really struggling trying to understand it all. I've been extremely unwell for the past 3 years and I'm on a very high dose of strong painkillers that give me alot of cognitive problems and make it difficult to understand things sometimes. So I'd really appreciate any help with this?


  	I think VAT is a standard 20% no matter what it is


----------



## FashionDoll (May 1, 2013)

mushroomteagirl said:


> I think VAT is a standard 20% no matter what it is


  Thank you, I thought it was 20% but was hoping I was wrong. Do you still have to pay it if it's marked as a gift?


----------



## Anitacska (May 1, 2013)

I think the limit for gifts is £36. It should say on the website. Also don't forget the Post Office charges a flat fee of £8 no matter how much tax is charged.



FashionDoll said:


> Thank you, I thought it was 20% but was hoping I was wrong. Do you still have to pay it if it's marked as a gift?


----------



## FashionDoll (May 1, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I think the limit for gifts is £36. It should say on the website. Also don't forget the Post Office charges a flat fee of £8 no matter how much tax is charged.


  Thank you! So if its marked as a gift and, for example, the total is £60, does this mean I pay VAT of 20% on the full £60 or just on £24?   And the fee charged by the post office, is this an additional £8 on top of the VAT?   I really didn't think it was that expensive to have things sent over here. Do sellers (like those on Specktra) ever mark things as being of a lesser value than they actually are to help people avoid these charges?


----------



## Anitacska (May 1, 2013)

You can ask them to put a lower value, and see what they say. And yes, you pay tax on the full £60 if it's over the limit and yes, the £8 is on top of the tax.



FashionDoll said:


> I really didn't think it was that expensive to have things sent over here. Do sellers (like those on Specktra) ever mark things as being of a lesser value than they actually are to help people avoid these charges?


----------



## rockin (May 1, 2013)

I got stung buying some DVDs recently.  They were originally $60 but in the sale, and came to just under £15 (plus postage, of course).  When they arrived, they had stated the full $60 dollar value on the package instead of the amount I actually paid, so I had to pay the tax on that, plus the £8 Post Office charge on top.  I had deliberately ensured the order didn't come over £15, too     As far as I'm aware, they add the cost of postage on to the value before charging the tax, just thought I'd warn you.

  	If the sender states a lower valuet, but your package gets randomly selected for checking and it's decided the contents are worth more than declared, you can still get charged.  I'm told you can also get fined if a lower value is falsely declared. 

  	I'm very reluctant to buy from the US now unless the goods are way cheaper than here in the UK.  If necessary, split a larger order to avoid charges


  	Does anyone watch Enkore (Koren Zander) on Youtube?  His brush soap is now available at Cocktail Cosmetics  http://www.cocktailcosmetics.co.uk/prod/enkore-make-up-pro-brush-soap


----------



## mushroomteagirl (May 1, 2013)

rockin said:


> Does anyone watch Enkore (Koren Zander) on Youtube?  His brush soap is now available at Cocktail Cosmetics  http://www.cocktailcosmetics.co.uk/prod/enkore-make-up-pro-brush-soap


  	Interesting I've thought about buying that before from his website. I used to use baby shampoo then I got too lazy to go grab it from downstairs and have been using the Dove with shea butter that I use as just general soap as it was just handy in with bathroom and it's actually worked a treat! leaves my brushes nice and soft and cleans quickly. Doesn't seem to leave behind any residue or anything either.


----------



## FashionDoll (May 1, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> You can ask them to put a lower value, and see what they say. And yes, you pay tax on the full £60 if it's over the limit and yes, the £8 is on top of the tax.





rockin said:


> I got stung buying some DVDs recently.  They were originally $60 but in the sale, and came to just under £15 (plus postage, of course).  When they arrived, they had stated the full $60 dollar value on the package instead of the amount I actually paid, so I had to pay the tax on that, plus the £8 Post Office charge on top.  I had deliberately ensured the order didn't come over £15, too     As far as I'm aware, they add the cost of postage on to the value before charging the tax, just thought I'd warn you.  If the sender states a lower valuet, but your package gets randomly selected for checking and it's decided the contents are worth more than declared, you can still get charged.  I'm told you can also get fined if a lower value is falsely declared.   I'm very reluctant to buy from the US now unless the goods are way cheaper than here in the UK.  If necessary, split a larger order to avoid charges   Does anyone watch Enkore (Koren Zander) on Youtube?  His brush soap is now available at Cocktail Cosmetics  http://www.cocktailcosmetics.co.uk/prod/enkore-make-up-pro-brush-soap


  Thank you both so much for your help, I really appreciate it. I'm going to ask the seller about splitting the order as if it's in 2 packages and marked as a gift I think both should be under £36, it just depends on the shipping cost but I'm pretty sure it's going to be the best option. I really am shocked at how expensive it is!  Rockin, I'm so sorry for what happened with you dvds, that's really a joke, I would of been so mad!


----------



## mushroomteagirl (May 1, 2013)

FashionDoll said:


> Rockin, I'm so sorry for what happened with you dvds, that's really a joke, I would of been so mad!


  	It's definitely got a lot worse, loads of packages I got from the US used to slip through customs with no checks/charges and now it's every time unless it's below the limits mentioned. Royal Mail definitely don't help slapping on another £8 admin fee

  	I placed an order for a set of the 8 new US spring color tattoos a week or so ago and now i'm just regretting it as the eBay seller had already put a premium on them to start with


----------



## rockin (May 1, 2013)

Debenhams have just tweeted about the Urban Decay Vault.  I wasn't sure whether any of you had decided you were going to try to get it



  	*CALLING URBAN DECAY FANS* #*TheUDVault* launches exclusively online @*DebenhamsBeauty* TOMORROW! Only 40 sets to be had..


----------



## Anitacska (May 1, 2013)

There's no way I'm going to score one if there's only 40... Oh well.



rockin said:


> Debenhams have just tweeted about the Urban Decay Vault.  I wasn't sure whether any of you had decided you were going to try to get it
> 
> 
> 
> *CALLING URBAN DECAY FANS* #*TheUDVault* launches exclusively online @*DebenhamsBeauty* TOMORROW! Only 40 sets to be had..


  	As for customs, if the seller puts their eBay ID or if it's a company, even if it's marked as gift, you might get charged tax because it will clearly look like it's from a seller. I've been stung like that before. And I agree, it's definitely getting worse.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (May 1, 2013)

rockin said:


> Debenhams have just tweeted about the Urban Decay Vault.  I wasn't sure whether any of you had decided you were going to try to get it
> 
> 
> 
> *CALLING URBAN DECAY FANS* #*TheUDVault* launches exclusively online @*DebenhamsBeauty* TOMORROW! Only 40 sets to be had..


  	I am going to try, i'll regret it if I don't when I have to buy them all individually. I'm on a buying hiatus after this though apart from one or two lippies from all about orange, the brush from tropical taboo and the new Bourjois cream blushes. My bank account needs to recover.


----------



## duku (May 1, 2013)

I'm not into the vault thing but I wish they would hurry up and put the new MAC collections up!


----------



## mushroomteagirl (May 1, 2013)

duku said:


> I'm not into the vault thing but I wish they would hurry up and put the new MAC collections up!


  	They're up tomorrow according to their beauty club facebook page


----------



## surfroxy (May 1, 2013)

I keep refreshing the page every hour just to see if they have made an early appearance. I have no idea how Debenhams are for updating the site. Wondering if we have to wait for some IT guy to start work tomorrow for them to be up. I can't wait that long!!


----------



## duku (May 1, 2013)

I keep checking every few hours just in case. You never know!


----------



## nikou (May 1, 2013)

tomorrow I have a field trip till 9:30 to 1 then I have a practical in the lab at uni till 5.I'm going to miss everything unless HoF puts everything up in the morning.


----------



## gracie90 (May 1, 2013)

I think I'm going to go to MAC first thing tomorrow morning. I only want the Bare My Soul e/s quad from TR, but I still want a bunch of ED stuff. I wish all these collections were a bit more spread out, my total is going to be painful!


----------



## nikou (May 1, 2013)

mushroomteagirl said:


> It's definitely got a lot worse, loads of packages I got from the US used to slip through customs with no checks/charges and now it's every time unless it's below the limits mentioned. Royal Mail definitely don't help slapping on another £8 admin fee  I placed an order for a set of the 8 new US spring color tattoos a week or so ago and now i'm just regretting it as the eBay seller had already put a premium on them to start with


 What seller did you buy from. I've been looking at these today and definitively want a couple


----------



## mushroomteagirl (May 1, 2013)

nikou said:


> What seller did you buy from. I've been looking at these today and definitively want a couple


  	Their eBay user name is special_spice this is the set I bought: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121098465060?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649 their was a cheaper set on there but it wasn't the cheapest really as there was an extra thing sellers can do now which is charge the customs fees upfront. I guess I was hoping I might get away with it with this set but I doubt that's going to happen!


----------



## MACerette (May 1, 2013)

gracie90 said:


> I think I'm going to go to MAC first thing tomorrow morning. I only want the Bare My Soul e/s quad from TR, but I still want a bunch of ED stuff. I wish all these collections were a bit more spread out, my total is going to be painful!


  	I hear you...


----------



## gracie90 (May 1, 2013)

Quote:


MACerette said:


> I hear you...


	I can deal with £100 a month, but when it all gets added up, anything more than £200 makes me


----------



## surfroxy (May 1, 2013)

I don't even want to think about how much money I have spent on MAC over the past month (not even including tomorrow's hopeful haul) - I've spent a lot on other brands this month too. I would say I'll try and cut back until the fall collections.... But let's face it - that's NOT going to happen. Especially with a trip to duty free coming up...


----------



## MACerette (May 1, 2013)

I know. I have had quite an extensive haul, yet I have gone in for seconds...


----------



## FashionDoll (May 1, 2013)

Does anyone know what time Mac collections usually go up on Debenhams? Is it ever at Midnight or in the middle of the night?  I've got most of what I want from Mac's website but I've decided I also want Heroine l/s and maybe Eclair p/p and Lavender Whip l/s. So I really don't want to miss it as I'm not well enough to be able to get to a store.


----------



## FashionDoll (May 1, 2013)

MACerette said:


> I know. I have had quite an extensive haul, yet I have gone in for seconds...


  Me too, I've already spent way too much and I'm still wanting to get more, it's crazy. I hate the way I always get sucked in to the Mac LE hype, and it's just one collection after another after another. I mean releasing 5 collections on 1 day is just ridiculous. I've had to completely skip TR and ED because I just can't afford the things I'd like, there was too much I wanted more from the other collections.


----------



## gracie90 (May 1, 2013)

FashionDoll said:


> I've got most of what I want from Mac's website but I've decided I also want Heroine l/s and maybe Eclair p/p and Lavender Whip l/s. So I really don't want to miss it as I'm not well enough to be able to get to a store.


  	It's not normally past 5pm, most likely it'll be tomorrow morning or afternoon 
  	If there's anything that you're really worried about not being able to get then I can always pick it up for you tomorrow! In Cardiff we have a freestanding MAC store and a counter in Debenhams


----------



## Anitacska (May 1, 2013)

Probably 9 am or later, but if it's not up by mid-afternoon, it won't be up that day. Even though I want everything from ED, I'm not too fussed right now, I think I'll be mroe upset if I don't manage to get the UD Vault then if I miss out on something from Mac. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll probably go to Guildford with my eldest on Friday and check things out in person anyway. 



FashionDoll said:


> I've got most of what I want from Mac's website but I've decided I also want Heroine l/s and maybe Eclair p/p and Lavender Whip l/s. So I really don't want to miss it as I'm not well enough to be able to get to a store.


----------



## MACerette (May 1, 2013)

FashionDoll said:


> Me too, I've already spent way too much and I'm still wanting to get more, it's crazy. I hate the way I always get sucked in to the Mac LE hype, and it's just one collection after another after another. I mean releasing 5 collections on 1 day is just ridiculous. I've had to completely skip TR and ED because I just can't afford the things I'd like, there was too much I wanted more from the other collections.


  	At least you're not alone


----------



## FashionDoll (May 1, 2013)

gracie90 said:


> It's not normally past 5pm, most likely it'll be tomorrow morning or afternoon  If there's anything that you're really worried about not being able to get then I can always pick it up for you tomorrow! In Cardiff we have a freestanding MAC store and a counter in Debenhams





Anitacska said:


> Probably 9 am or later, but if it's not up by mid-afternoon, it won't be up that day. Even though I want everything from ED, I'm not too fussed right now, I think I'll be mroe upset if I don't manage to get the UD Vault then if I miss out on something from Mac. :dunno:  I'll probably go to Guildford with my eldest on Friday and check things out in person anyway.


  Thank you both! I'll be stalking all day so I'll be sure to post on here when it's up. I just hope I wake up early enough.   Thank you very much Gracie for your offer, that's so nice of you and I really appreciate it. I've actually just been speaking to my mum and she offered to go for me after work, so I'm going to phone HoF when they open and ask them to hold the items I want. That way if I miss them online I know my mum can go and pick them up for me in store.  I hope you're able to get the UD Vault Anitacska. It looks amazing! I'd definitely be tempted if I used pencil liners more. I'm too addicted to my black gel and liquid liners so I don't really use pencils other than lighter shades on my lower water lines to open up my eyes. I do love UD liners, they're so creamy and their range of colours is brilliant. It's such a worthwhile investment if you use them alot, it works out at such great value.  I hope everybody manages to get everything they want tomorrow!


----------



## gracie90 (May 1, 2013)

I looked on eBay and the UD vault has been going for over £300! I'm not even going to try and get it, Chanel's Stylo Yeux Waterproofs are my favourite eyeliners


----------



## trollydolly (May 1, 2013)

Does anyone know when Mac RiRi Woo is getting released?


----------



## charlotte366 (May 1, 2013)

I did avoid of tarte blushes recently from the us about 100 dollars worth, the postage was expensive as I asked to split into 3 blushes in one pack and 2 in the other parcel, both canes through Royal Mail and I didn't get a customs charge but I did have to pay the lady doing my cp dome extra dollars to cover the postage of the second package.  My I herb order with dhl had customs charged of just over £11 so I suspect there admin charge is similar to the Royal Mail , although it wasn't split out in the payment thing so you can't tell.   I was prepared for the charge and factored it in to the costs, it's difficult to tell whether I got hit because it came from a large company? It will be interesting to see if anyone else has to pay if they use dhl shipping from I herb, I suspect I herb declare customs value on form on shipping, you may be lucky and get away with it if you use the cheap non trackanle shipping!


----------



## nikou (May 1, 2013)

I just woke up in the middle of the night and the mac collections are being released on debenhams now.The items aren't showing up just yet though.


----------



## duku (May 1, 2013)

nikou said:


> I just woke up in the middle of the night and the mac collections are being released on debenhams now.The items aren't showing up just yet though.


  	They put the artwork up at about 2 but nowt else.


----------



## MichaelaLou (May 1, 2013)

The mac site is saying riri will be available 3rd at 11


----------



## FashionDoll (May 1, 2013)

duku said:


> They put the artwork up at about 2 but nowt else.


 Yes I saw it at 3 am and I've been stalking since then, I'm so tired! Come on Debenhams just launch them already so I can go back to sleep.


----------



## FashionDoll (May 1, 2013)

MichaelaLou said:


> The mac site is saying riri will be available 3rd at 11


  I saw this too, wonder why we're not getting it today like the US?


----------



## ahoythere (May 1, 2013)

Does anybody else have a really hard time browsing the Debenhams site on their phone? I feel like I am definitely going about my stalking incorrectly.... Is their a way to see the new releases in their launch groups (like fashion sets, etc) versus by individual product (like lipstick)? Also does anyone want to set up a text alert so we can tell each other when its up?


----------



## nikou (May 1, 2013)

I'm still waiting on HoF to bring up the collections. they brought up the holiday Mac collections so late,let's hope they don't do the same


----------



## rockin (May 2, 2013)

nikou said:


> I'm still waiting on HoF to bring up the collections. they brought up the holiday Mac collections so late,let's hope they don't do the same


 
  	Some things are going up on HoF already - I can see the Extra Dimension blushes and skinfinishes, Baking Beauty Pearlmattes and polishes and a few Temperature Rising bits


----------



## rockin (May 2, 2013)

The Urban Decay vault is up on Debenhams site


----------



## mushroomteagirl (May 2, 2013)

rockin said:


> The Urban Decay vault is up on Debenhams site


  	Thank you I've just placed my order hopefully it doesn't come back unable to fulfill


----------



## jennyap (May 2, 2013)

I walked past my counter (HoF) on my way to work this morning and I had a quick peek in the window (they weren't open yet). Archie's was finally gone but no sign of any new collection displays. Hopefully they have it out by the time I go there later, I don't want to miss out on anything and the website doesn't exactly have much stock!


----------



## duku (May 2, 2013)

New collections up on Selfridges website

  	http://www.selfridges.com/en/Beauty/Brand-rooms/Contemporary/MAC/


----------



## duku (May 2, 2013)

Things are slowly going up on HoF now. Look under categories (lips, cheeks, etc), the what's new bit hasn't been updated yet.


----------



## Anitacska (May 2, 2013)

Yay, I have managed to order one of the UD 24/7 Vaults! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





It's still in stock (provided the website it up to date), so really hope I will get one. I have also ordered the ED Skinfinishes and blushes from HoF and will pick them up tomorrow in Guildford.


----------



## duku (May 2, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Yay, I have managed to order one of the UD 24/7 Vaults!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Glad you managed to order one! Fingers crossed you get it. If my basket is correct there are 23 of them left.


----------



## rockin (May 2, 2013)

My Parrot and Definitely Defined just arrived.  The DD does have what looks like fingerprint whorls near the centre.  At least I received the right colour - lots of people in America have been getting the wrong ones delivered.


----------



## SNJx (May 2, 2013)

Wish Debenhams would hurry up and put the temperature rising stuff up


----------



## surfroxy (May 2, 2013)

The Debenhams website keeps going down for maintenance so hopefully this means they are updating it with lovely MAC products... We'll see. That, or they are just trying to tease us.


----------



## FashionDoll (May 2, 2013)

How the hell are all the fashion sers l/s sold out on debenhams? I've been stalking all day refreshing the site every 2 minutes. I had about 5 minutes where the debenhams site messed up and as soon as it started working again they were suddenly all listed and all sold out! Wtf? I'm glad I put things on hold in store incase this happened. I'm not even bothering waiting for them to go up on HoF, I've had enough. I'm so done with stalking like crazy for Mac, it's ridiculous. I'm sick of spending way too much money because of all the LE collections they're constantly throwing at us. I hope everyone has had better luck than me and managed to get the things they wanted. And congrats to those who have been able to get one of the UD Vaults.


----------



## gracie90 (May 2, 2013)

Just got back from Debenhams with a bag full of goodies! I got there 20 minutes after they opened sonothing was sold out - in fact I think I was the first one to swatch most of the stuff! I ignored Baking Beauties and Fashion Sets, and just went for the 1 quad from TR and a fair few ED things...


----------



## duku (May 2, 2013)

FashionDoll said:


> How the hell are all the fashion sers l/s sold out on debenhams? I've been stalking all day refreshing the site every 2 minutes. I had about 5 minutes where the debenhams site messed up and as soon as it started working again they were suddenly all listed and all sold out! Wtf? I'm glad I put things on hold in store incase this happened. I'm not even bothering waiting for them to go up on HoF, I've had enough. I'm so done with stalking like crazy for Mac, it's ridiculous. I'm sick of spending way too much money because of all the LE collections they're constantly throwing at us. I hope everyone has had better luck than me and managed to get the things they wanted. And congrats to those who have been able to get one of the UD Vaults.


  	I don't think they have, they just haven't updated quantities yet or something.


----------



## gracie90 (May 2, 2013)

The Debenhams website is "undergoing maintenance" for me...


----------



## SNJx (May 2, 2013)

gracie90 said:


> The Debenhams website is "undergoing maintenance" for me...


 Same for me, then sometimes it will let me on the site but then It will go off again.


----------



## duku (May 2, 2013)

It's like they have Roy from The IT Crowd doing their web stuff. "Have you tried turning it off and on again?"


----------



## FashionDoll (May 2, 2013)

duku said:


> I don't think they have, they just haven't updated quantities yet or something.


  I was just thinking this, I really hope so for other peoples sake. Sorry if I worried people for nothing, I've not been sleeping much lately so just ignore me. I just panicked, got angry and needed to have a rant.


----------



## Alisha1 (May 2, 2013)

duku said:


> It's like they have Roy from The IT Crowd doing their web stuff. "Have you tried turning it off and on again?"


 Lol that made me laugh!  I was hoping house of fraser wouldn't put everything up till tomorrow as I should receive my nus card by then but guess I'll just have to buy from selfridges on my way home


----------



## SNJx (May 2, 2013)

Debenhams must have the worst tech team ever. There's always people complaining about problems on the beauty club Facebook page.


----------



## surfroxy (May 2, 2013)

I put off going to the gym this morning so I could camp by the computer. I wish I had gone now - I don't think I would feel this tense waiting if I had. I think Debenhams is one of the worst websites to order from. I almost always receive an "Unable to fulfil" email from them. I wish I still lived in the states. Things would be so much easier. *sigh*


----------



## nikou (May 2, 2013)

Does anyone know if HoF had all the baking beauties lipsticks? all the ones I want are already out of stock but they haven't even shown up on the site yet..


----------



## FashionDoll (May 2, 2013)

SNJx said:


> Debenhams must have the worst tech team ever. There's always people complaining about problems on the beauty club Facebook page.


  Yeah it really is terrible I'm always having problems on my laptop and my phone. It doesn't help that my wifi is rubbish.


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (May 2, 2013)

nikou said:


> Does anyone know if HoF had all the baking beauties lipsticks? all the ones I want are already out of stock but they haven't even shown up on the site yet..


	All of the baking beauties lipstick are showing in stock for me on HoF. Try refreshing.


----------



## Anitacska (May 2, 2013)

Hahaha! I say that all the time and it works as well!



surfroxy said:


> I put off going to the gym this morning so I could camp by the computer. I wish I had gone now - I don't think I would feel this tense waiting if I had. I think Debenhams is one of the worst websites to order from. I almost always receive an "Unable to fulfil" email from them. I wish I still lived in the states. Things would be so much easier. *sigh*


----------



## toobusytostitch (May 2, 2013)

SNJx said:


> Debenhams must have the worst tech team ever. There's always people complaining about problems on the beauty club Facebook page.


	The website is back, and The UD Vault is still available!  Please buy them all up so that I'm not tempted any longer!!!  That is gorgeous, but I do really want to save....


----------



## SNJx (May 2, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Hahaha! I say that all the time and it works as well!   I hate the Debenhams website, bloody useless. I also hate their customer services. I have now choosing to buy from HoF instead, but admittedly Debenhams often has better deals, so I go back to them for the deals. I also have £200 worth of points sitting on my beauty clubcard and I can't use them until they're converted £15 at a time. Argh!   I thankfully only had that once, hope the Vault was still really in stock when I ordered (it was only about 9.30).


  That's annoying how they can't convert more points over a month, they say its something to do with in case there sales staff accidentally put too many points on which I thought was a stupid excuse. it's probably because they expire so people can't use them if they are earning a lot, which is unfair.


----------



## Anitacska (May 2, 2013)

No, they're not in stock, except for Devil's Food. But I don't know if they ever were as I'm not interested in them.



MakeMeUp79 said:


> All of the baking beauties lipstick are showing in stock for me on HoF. Try refreshing.


----------



## SNJx (May 2, 2013)

toobusytostitch said:


> The website is back, and The UD Vault is still available!  Please buy them all up so that I'm not tempted any longer!!!  That is gorgeous, but I do really want to save....


 Thank you! I'm not getting the vault I'm just wanting some of the temperature rising stuff


----------



## Anitacska (May 2, 2013)

Oh go on, you know you want to... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







toobusytostitch said:


> The website is back, and The UD Vault is still available!  Please buy them all up so that I'm not tempted any longer!!!  That is gorgeous, but I do really want to save....


----------



## gracie90 (May 2, 2013)

All the new l/s are in stock on Debenhams here http://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/prod_10701_10001_123443826999_-1 (11th row from the bottom)
  	It looks like the only new stuff they've put up so far is permanent products but in new colours (so e/s, l/s, l/g, but not all the ED things, not the TR packaging etc etc)


----------



## toobusytostitch (May 2, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Oh go on, you know you want to...


	I do, I do.  Why, when I've just started a No Buy (apart from the Guerlain of course...)

  	I think I'm going to go and pop into work for an hour, just to get away from this laptop and my internet access - sure they'll be gone by the time I get back from school with the children at 3:30?


----------



## surfroxy (May 2, 2013)

toobusytostitch said:


> I do, I do.  Why, when I've just started a No Buy (apart from the Guerlain of course...)
> I think I'm going to go and pop into work for an hour, just to get away from this laptop and my internet access - sure they'll be gone by the time I get back from school with the children at 3:30?


  	If they're still in stock then, I think it's a sign that you HAVE to have one! 

  	Thanks GRACIE90 - I guess it's a sign that there is something going on... some things are being updated...


----------



## FashionDoll (May 2, 2013)

Can anyone find the new paint pots on Debenhams?


----------



## gracie90 (May 2, 2013)

20 vaults left


----------



## SNJx (May 2, 2013)

Does anyone know if mehr ls is a mac exclusive, I can't find it on Debenhams.


----------



## duku (May 2, 2013)

Just ordered my Fashion Sets lippies. Will get the rest when Debenhams pull their finger out.


----------



## gracie90 (May 2, 2013)

Quote:


SNJx said:


> Does anyone know if mehr ls is a mac exclusive, I can't find it on Debenhams.


	I know that my local Debenhamses both have it in store, but I was never able to order it online


----------



## SNJx (May 2, 2013)

gracie90 said:


> Quote:   I know that my local Debenhamses both have it in store, but I was never able to order it online


 Thank you! I'll have to order it from mac then.


----------



## gracie90 (May 2, 2013)

Quote:


SNJx said:


> Thank you! I'll have to order it from mac then.


	HOF has it too but it depends on which site you prefer to order from 
  	http://www.houseoffraser.co.uk/M%C2%B7A%C2%B7C+Lipstick/175362046,default,pd.html


----------



## duku (May 2, 2013)

SNJx said:


> Thank you! I'll have to order it from mac then.


  	HoF has it http://www.houseoffraser.co.uk/M%C2%B7A%C2%B7C+Lipstick/175362046,default,pd.html


----------



## nikou (May 2, 2013)

Can't find fashion sets apart from the liner on hof or any of the blushes or lip glasses. I hope house of Fraser get the baking beauties lipsticks back in stock


----------



## SNJx (May 2, 2013)

Thank you Gracie90 and Duku!


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (May 2, 2013)

Just ordered my fashion sets and lavender whip from debenhams.  Still waiting for eclair paint pot and the extra dimension stuff to show up. Think I will be swapping my loyalty to HoF after this! this was too much just to get makeup!!


----------



## FashionDoll (May 2, 2013)

MakeMeUp79 said:


> Just ordered my fashion sets and lavender whip from debenhams.  Still waiting for eclair paint pot and the extra dimension stuff to show up. Think I will be swapping my loyalty to HoF after this! this was too much just to get makeup!!


  I'm waiting for Eclair pp too. And I agree it's a pain ordering from Debenhams but I love the free shipping they offer.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (May 2, 2013)

MakeMeUp79 said:


> Just ordered my fashion sets and lavender whip from debenhams.  Still waiting for eclair paint pot and the extra dimension stuff to show up. Think I will be swapping my loyalty to HoF after this! this was too much just to get makeup!!


  	I got Lavender Whip and it's so pink not really lavender at all! I was so disappointed


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (May 2, 2013)

mushroomteagirl said:


> I got Lavender Whip and it's so pink not really lavender at all! I was so disappointed


	I hope it pulls lavender on me, cause light pinks really don't suit my complexion at all!!


----------



## duku (May 2, 2013)

Is anyone getting Riri Woo tomorrow?


----------



## Anitacska (May 2, 2013)

Not me. I can't stand Rihanna.



duku said:


> Is anyone getting Riri Woo tomorrow?


----------



## mushroomteagirl (May 2, 2013)

duku said:


> Is anyone getting Riri Woo tomorrow?


  	I don't see the point, it's almost the same as Ruby Woo and I have far too many reds as it is. I have no opinion of Rihanna apart from the fact she seems pretty damn stoopid.


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (May 2, 2013)

duku said:


> Is anyone getting Riri Woo tomorrow?


	I am! Rihanna is from Barbados, and I am from Barbados so I have to get it out of pure principle!


----------



## SNJx (May 2, 2013)

I'm going to get it but I don't wear reds that often so I'm going to wait for it in the special packaging I think.


----------



## surfroxy (May 2, 2013)

Update from Debenhams Beauty Club on Facebook:

  	"After contacting our relevant department we are sorry to confirm that there is a technical error on our website however, the MAC collection should be available to purchase tomorrow. Many thanks."


----------



## FashionDoll (May 2, 2013)

I haven't decided if to get Riri Woo tomorrow or when it comes out in the summer release. I'm obsessed with red lipstick so I do really want it. I'm thinking if I wait until the summer release I can see swatches and reviews of it before buying, but the lipstick junkie in me wants it right away lol. Plus I cannot be bothered stalking again, I'm so sick of the refresh button. So we'll see.


----------



## duku (May 2, 2013)

Interesting! I'm not sure I can be bothered to try for Riri Woo tomorrow, might get it next time. I don't mind Rihanna, plus her make up is always on point.

  	For those of you who still want things from Temperature Rising, HoF has got it up but you have to search manually http://www.houseoffraser.co.uk/on/demandware.store/Sites-hof-Site/default/Search-Show?q=TEMPERATURE%20RISING
  	167SH here http://www.houseoffraser.co.uk/M%C2%B7A%C2%B7C+167+SH+Face+Blender/185217104,default,pd.html
  	Strobe liquid http://www.houseoffraser.co.uk/M%C2%B7A%C2%B7C+Strobe+Liquid/185217138,default,pd.html

  	Fashion Sets lipsticks here http://www.houseoffraser.co.uk/M%C2%B7A%C2%B7C+Lipstick/185223676,default,pd.html

  	Baking Beauties Pearlmattes here http://www.houseoffraser.co.uk/M%C2%B7A%C2%B7C+Baking+Beauties+Pearlmatte+Powder/185223977,default,pd.html
  	Lipsticks here http://www.houseoffraser.co.uk/M%C2%B7A%C2%B7C+Lipstick/185223862,default,pd.html

  	...and so on.


----------



## DirtyPlum (May 2, 2013)

Hi -Anyone know when the MAC Nudes and Metallics (Pro only) collection is coming out? I thought it was today but can't get through to the Pro store...


----------



## Anitacska (May 2, 2013)

The extra dimension eyeshadows aren't up yet are they? I can't find them.



duku said:


> Interesting! I'm not sure I can be bothered to try for Riri Woo tomorrow, might get it next time. I don't mind Rihanna, plus her make up is always on point.
> 
> For those of you who still want things from Temperature Rising, HoF has got it up but you have to search manually http://www.houseoffraser.co.uk/on/demandware.store/Sites-hof-Site/default/Search-Show?q=TEMPERATURE%20RISING
> 167SH here http://www.houseoffraser.co.uk/M%C2%B7A%C2%B7C+167+SH+Face+Blender/185217104,default,pd.html
> ...


----------



## duku (May 2, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> The extra dimension eyeshadows aren't up yet are they? I can't find them.


  	Is it these? http://www.houseoffraser.co.uk/M%C2%B7A%C2%B7C+Extra+Dimension+Eye+Shadow/185216742,default,pd.html


----------



## rockin (May 2, 2013)

I can see those things on the HoF website, but I don't seem to be able to put them in my basket


----------



## duku (May 2, 2013)

rockin said:


> I can see those things on the HoF website, but I don't seem to be able to put them in my basket


  	Strange, it's working for me! Has your browser got an incognito mode you could try? cmd + shift + n for Chrome, cmd + shift + p for Firefox.


----------



## nikou (May 2, 2013)

Anyone found the fashion sets lipglasses?
  	and eclair paint pot
  	this would help loads 

  	edit:
  	just eclair


----------



## rockin (May 2, 2013)

duku said:


> Strange, it's working for me! Has your browser got an incognito mode you could try? cmd + shift + n for Chrome, cmd + shift + p for Firefox.


 
  	I've just cleared my HoF cookies and it's working now   Weird, because I put an order through earlier for the blushes with no problem.  I can't find the paint pots though


----------



## duku (May 2, 2013)

rockin said:


> I've just cleared my HoF cookies and it's working now   Weird, because I put an order through earlier for the blushes with no problem.  I can't find the paint pots though


  	Oh good! The paint pots aren't up yet for some reason.


----------



## rockin (May 2, 2013)

I can't find the new pigments/glitter either.  I had been thinking of getting the pink glitter


----------



## jennyap (May 2, 2013)

OMG I just hauled whilst tipsy! The SA was like, "you're so excited" lol. My counter which never seems to sell out of anything was already out of a bunch of things, mostly FS but some TR too. Everything heroine was gone (lip stuff), FMP. Soft Serenade, maybe more!


----------



## Alisha1 (May 2, 2013)

Just bought a few things from the MAC store - if anyone missed out on anything from the Art of the Eye collection online stand alone stores have it also  I purchased the Rimal Dhabia quad, Fiery Impact EDB and Hot Nights blush

  	I'm loving everything so far! I want to go back for Ripe for Love blush and maybe the green quad from Temperature Rising - Good job on the collections MAC!

  	Does anyone know if you can get a student discount on beauty at HoF using a NUS card?


----------



## gracie90 (May 2, 2013)

Quote:


Alisha1 said:


> Just bought a few things from the MAC store - if anyone missed out on anything from the Art of the Eye collection online *stand alone stores have it also*  I purchased the Rimal Dhabia quad, Fiery Impact EDB and Hot Nights blush
> 
> I'm loving everything so far! I want to go back for Ripe for Love blush and maybe the green quad from Temperature Rising - Good job on the collections MAC!
> 
> Does anyone know if you can get a student discount on beauty at HoF using a NUS card?


  	Ah crap, I could have gone to the freestanding store in Cardiff and picked up Parrot


----------



## Anitacska (May 2, 2013)

Yes, thanks. I'll just get them in HoF tomorrow now, I might actually decide to skip one or two when I see them in person, who knows? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






duku said:


> Have you tried phoning MAC mail order?
> 
> *Is it these? *http://www.houseoffraser.co.uk/M%C2%B7A%C2%B7C+Extra+Dimension+Eye+Shadow/185216742,default,pd.html


----------



## nikou (May 2, 2013)

Alisha1 said:


> Just bought a few things from the MAC store - if anyone missed out on anything from the Art of the Eye collection online stand alone stores have it also  I purchased the Rimal Dhabia quad, Fiery Impact EDB and Hot Nights blush  I'm loving everything so far! I want to go back for Ripe for Love blush and maybe the green quad from Temperature Rising - Good job on the collections MAC!  Does anyone know if you can get a student discount on beauty at HoF using a NUS card?


 Yes. You like them on Facebook and click on the NUS link on their page and enter your personal details and NUS number


----------



## Alisha1 (May 2, 2013)

nikou said:


> Yes. You like them on Facebook and click on the NUS link on their page and enter your personal details and NUS number


  	Thank you  House of Fraser is going to get all my money from now on! Only Asos triumphs them with 20% off!


----------



## toobusytostitch (May 2, 2013)

Quote: 	 		 			Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 



			I hate the Debenhams website, bloody useless. I also hate their customer services. I have now choosing to buy from HoF instead, but admittedly Debenhams often has better deals, so I go back to them for the deals. I also have £200 worth of points sitting on my beauty clubcard and I can't use them until they're converted £15 at a time. Argh!


 		 			I thankfully only had that once, hope the Vault was still really in stock when I ordered (it was only about 9.30).



  	I have realised that I have £45 on my Debenhams card - now those I MUST spend, or lose them - right??  I think I'll get the Clarins lip perfectors - love them for the summer, and they DO stock Clarins in my local Debenhams 

  	I see that the Vault is actually still in stock!  How do people know how many are left?  I did think that they'd sell faster than they have!  I made myself go and look through my UD 24/7 collection, as I was very close to adding to my basket   I've got 49 Urban Decay 24/7 pencils - OK, some are small sized, and I have many duplicates, including about seven Zero (including double-ended and trial), and four Perversion, so I certainly don't have anything like all of them, but I'm still resisting for now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Alisha1 (May 2, 2013)

Guys I just went on the Selfridges site and saw that they have started to do Click and Collect! It's only available at the London store at the moment but it's due to come out this month in other stores according to the site! So glad to see Selfridges are offering this service like all other department stores!


----------



## Anitacska (May 2, 2013)

Wow, well done for resisting! I actually partly bought the Vault to sell the shades I already have or don't want, when they only cost £6 each, if I manage to sell them for say £10 on eBay, I'll make some profit and I'll have all the new shades I've wanted anyway. The way I see it, it's a win-win. It's so ridiculous that people are complaining on Facebook about how expensive it is, yes, £240 is a lot, but it's a £560 value!



toobusytostitch said:


> I have realised that I have £45 on my Debenhams card - now those I MUST spend, or lose them - right??  I think I'll get the Clarins lip perfectors - love them for the summer, and they DO stock Clarins in my local Debenhams
> 
> I see that the Vault is actually still in stock!  How do people know how many are left?  I did think that they'd sell faster than they have!  I made myself go and look through my UD 24/7 collection, as I was very close to adding to my basket   I've got 49 Urban Decay 24/7 pencils - OK, some are small sized, and I have many duplicates, including about seven Zero (including double-ended and trial), and four Perversion, so I certainly don't have anything like all of them, but I'm still resisting for now
> 
> ...


----------



## Anitacska (May 2, 2013)

I'd much prefer it if they had a more reasonable shipping price, or even free shipping if you spend over a certain limit! I don't get to go to London very often sadly.



Alisha1 said:


> Guys I just went on the Selfridges site and saw that they have started to do Click and Collect! It's only available at the London store at the moment but it's due to come out this month in other stores according to the site! So glad to see Selfridges are offering this service like all other department stores!


----------



## toobusytostitch (May 2, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I'd much prefer it if they had a more reasonable shipping price, or even free shipping if you spend over a certain limit! I don't get to go to London very often sadly.


	Same here.  And guess what?  I hauled the Vault after all that I said 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I'm now not going to get anything from the Guerlain release instead.  I decided this really is a 'one-off' purchase, and I'm going to share with my elder daughter, who loves the more 'out there' colours - I'll keep all the 'boring' neutrals   She's going to buy all the ones that she wants from me at £5 each.


----------



## Sojourner (May 2, 2013)

....


----------



## surfroxy (May 2, 2013)

All the collections appear to be up at Debenhams now.


----------



## rockin (May 3, 2013)

surfroxy said:


> All the collections appear to be up at Debenhams now.


  	I still can't see Mooncake and Eclair, though, and the Pink glitter is sold out already.  Typical - it's triple points at Debenhams now


----------



## Anitacska (May 3, 2013)

I so knew you would get it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think it's a good idea to split it between you and your daughter. My eldst is only 11 (coming up 12), so she wouldn't be interested (allowed!) in eyeliners, but when she's a few years older, she may well get a few of them. I will definitely try to sell the ones I have many back ups of or don't want (like Yeyo) on eBay, even if I break even, that's already better than nothing.

  	Luckily for you, the Guerlain collections tend to hang around for ages, and you can often find stuff in the Bentalls half price sale, I even got a Cruel Gardenia there for Dawn, so you might be fine leaving it a couple of months.

  	My Vault hasn't been dispatched yet, but since it's still available on the Debenhams website, hopefully even Debenhams won't screw up this time and I will get mine - or else! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Going to Guildford in a few minutes to check out all the new Mac collections and pick up my EDSFs and ED blushes from HoF.



toobusytostitch said:


> Same here.  And guess what?  I hauled the Vault after all that I said
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anitacska (May 3, 2013)

If you search for new arrivals, you can see all the new paint pots, but interestingly they all seem to come in pink and purple! Seems like somebody messed up the thumbnails again!



rockin said:


> I still can't see Mooncake and Eclair, though, and the Pink glitter is sold out already.  Typical - it's triple points at Debenhams now


----------



## rockin (May 3, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> If you search for new arrivals, you can see all the new paint pots, but interestingly they all seem to come in pink and purple! Seems like somebody messed up the thumbnails again!


  	Thanks, found and ordered - HoF don't seem to have them at all yet.  I might have to order direct from MAC to get the Pink glitter.

  	It's rather bad them having the wrong thumbnails - if someone goes by those to choose colours they've got a surprise coming


----------



## surfroxy (May 3, 2013)

I was just about to reply about where to find the paintpots but I've been beaten to it! Haha. I placed my order in the early hours of the morning & was half wondering If I dreamt about ordering Mooncake & Eclair! Haha.   I didn't even look at the swatches (until Now) - I just saw the name and added to basket. Hopefully people will search for swatches before ordering - I would be a bit miffed if I had ordered something that Debenhams got completely wrong. They obviously could not cope with the fabulousness of all these collections being released at the same time!


----------



## SNJx (May 3, 2013)

Is there any free shipping codes for mac uk? I'm tempted to get ririwoo but if theres no free shipping I'll wait until it's released in the next collection.


----------



## FashionDoll (May 3, 2013)

Yay just ordered my Riri Woo! It took about 8 minutes in the virtual waiting room thing. I have to agree with people in the US it was a very easy process, and it came up pretty much dead on 11am. Very pleased with Mac for how they've gone about this lipstick launch. I wish other releases went as smoothly as this.


----------



## jennyap (May 3, 2013)

FashionDoll said:


> Yay just ordered my Riri Woo! It took about 8 minutes in the virtual waiting room thing. I have to agree with people in the US it was a very easy process, and it came up pretty much dead on 11am. Very pleased with Mac for how they've gone about this lipstick launch. I wish other releases went as smoothly as this.


  	I'm not actually buying it, but I put it in my basket just for fun lol, it only took about a minute (I didn't get there dead on 11am). Now I keep refreshing to see how long it stays in my basket/until it sells out!


----------



## FashionDoll (May 3, 2013)

jennyap said:


> I'm not actually buying it, but I put it in my basket just for fun lol, it only took about a minute (I didn't get there dead on 11am). Now I keep refreshing to see how long it stays in my basket/until it sells out!


  Haha I'm doing the same thing, I want to see how quick it sells out. I hope it's available for a decent amount of time so those really wanting it are all able to get it.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (May 3, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> My Vault hasn't been dispatched yet, but since it's still available on the Debenhams website, hopefully even Debenhams won't screw up this time and I will get mine - or else!


  	Mine's been dispatched but I ordered it as soon as it was up pretty much. It said sent to courier on the email but no other details no tracking or anything so I don't even know which courier! I've even logged on to the site to try and track from there but nothing - that's pretty pathetic.


----------



## surfroxy (May 3, 2013)

My Last Debenhams order said this but it ended up arriving with my usual postie!?


----------



## SNJx (May 3, 2013)

I made an order with Debenhams this morning and its been 'routed to courier'


----------



## rockin (May 3, 2013)

SNJx said:


> I made an order with Debenhams this morning and its been 'routed to courier'


  	Same here.  I've never seen that before.

  	I've just ordered RiRi Woo, even though I'm not really a Rhianna fan.  It's supposed to be slightly different to the normal Ruby Woo - slightly more blue based, and according to some it's slightly irridescent.  We shall see.  I ordered the Pink glitter at the same time, so avoided postage costs


----------



## nikou (May 3, 2013)

Yeah I ordered hip n happy lip liner when the 10% was on and it said routed to courier. It came this morning so don't worry,you'll get your items.  I had to order my baking beauties lipsticks from debenhams and they've been despatched today. The stuff I ordered from HoF yesterday is already at the store to pick up  but I'll be picking it up tomorrow. I must say I'm the most excited for my fashion sets stuff.I don't know why.  Did anyone get a temperature rising lipglass? I don't know what to get since T seems to have forgotten the lip glasses,hopefully she won't leave the review too long like she did with the fashion set eye shadows..


----------



## mushroomteagirl (May 3, 2013)

nikou said:


> Did anyone get a temperature rising lipglass? I don't know what to get since T seems to have forgotten the lip glasses,hopefully she won't leave the review too long like she did with the fashion set eye shadows..


  	Did it come via the normal Royal Mail postie?

  	I got 3 of the TR lipglasses, the only one I didn't get was the creamy nudey one. I really like all 3 though they are sticky like usual. Underdressed is the must have IMO


----------



## nikou (May 3, 2013)

Yes. I just looked at the parcel and there's a royal mail stamp on it.  Is undressed brown at all? Is it bronze and hold glitter? Did you find rhythm a lot sheerer and less glittery?  Edit : just a heads up, super drug has free delivery and buy 1 get one half price on beauty tools if anyone was wanting real technique brushes..


----------



## rockin (May 3, 2013)

I've got to go supermarket shopping this afternoon, and will call in to HoF to collect my order while I'm there.  I'm especially looking forward to the Extra Dimension things.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (May 3, 2013)

nikou said:


> Edit : just a heads up, super drug has free delivery and buy 1 get one half price on beauty tools if anyone was wanting real technique brushes..


  	it's not really brown though it looks it in the tube. It's more bronze-y with a hint of pink (almost rose gold-y) with fine gold and hot pink glitter. I don't usually go for those kind of colours but it is stunning. The other two including Rhythm were definitely a lot sheerer and less glittery in comparison, thinner in texture too..


----------



## nikou (May 3, 2013)

What is HoF playing at..? Why aren't the baking beauty paintpots showing up yet!?


----------



## surfroxy (May 3, 2013)

mushroomteagirl said:


> it's not really brown though it looks it in the tube. It's more bronze-y with a hint of pink (almost rose gold-y) with fine gold and hot pink glitter. I don't usually go for those kind of colours but it is stunning. The other two including Rhythm were definitely a lot sheerer and less glittery in comparison, thinner in texture too..


  I think you have just sold this to me. Unfortunately I think I am now bankrupt as a result of my latest beauty hauls so will have to wait a week for payday to swing around. Crossing my fingers and toes that it will still be in stock then.   Has anyone purchased any of the brushes from these collections?


----------



## Alisha1 (May 3, 2013)

SNJx said:


> Is there any free shipping codes for mac uk? I'm tempted to get ririwoo but if theres no free shipping I'll wait until it's released in the next collection.


  	ARTIST13 should work till 31 of December but only once per customer


----------



## duku (May 3, 2013)

Riri Woo is still available!? I'm so tempted!


----------



## gracie90 (May 3, 2013)

duku said:


> Riri Woo is still available!? I'm so tempted!


	Me too, and I don't even wear reds that often, and I'm not a huge fan of mattes...


----------



## Anitacska (May 3, 2013)

I've been to Guildford, picked up my Extra Dimension order from HoF (apparently I managed to order 2 Fiery Impact blushes due to placing the order on my phone - doh!) and looked at the ED e/s, but only picked up 4, didn't get the silver and mauve ones in the end. Swatched everything else and decided not to get anything, even the brown dazzle lipstick didn't interest me. The only thing I briefly considered getting was Mooncake paint pot, it's very pretty, but I have loads of beige/gold paint pots and other cream e/s, and really don't need any more. I also thought about buying Lavender Whip lipstick, it looked better than I expected, but it's still not really "me".


----------



## Anitacska (May 3, 2013)

What's with the virtual waiting room?



FashionDoll said:


> Yay just ordered my Riri Woo! It took about 8 minutes in the virtual waiting room thing. I have to agree with people in the US it was a very easy process, and it came up pretty much dead on 11am. Very pleased with Mac for how they've gone about this lipstick launch. I wish other releases went as smoothly as this.


----------



## duku (May 3, 2013)

gracie90 said:


> Me too, and I don't even wear reds that often, and I'm not a huge fan of mattes...


  	I like mattes but hardly ever wear red. Maybe we should start?!


----------



## gracie90 (May 3, 2013)

Quote:


duku said:


> I like mattes but hardly ever wear red. Maybe we should start?!


	I already have a couple from Marilyn haha! I'm trying not to buy any makeup that I'm not in love with, but it's always so tempting when LE highly coveted things are still available!


----------



## amy_forster (May 3, 2013)

Aggghh, so tempted to buy RiRi Woo but I hate ordering without seeing comparison swatches!


----------



## SNJx (May 3, 2013)

The free shipping code from Alisha1 swayed me!


----------



## PeachTwist (May 3, 2013)

Just ordered Flaming Chic ED Blush from Debenhams, I'm happy with just that - typically missed the 10% off e-mail though before placing my order!


----------



## nikou (May 3, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> Just ordered Flaming Chic ED Blush from Debenhams, I'm happy with just that - typically missed the 10% off e-mail though before placing my order!


  	what 10% off code? I've found TK94 but that doesnt work for beauty.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (May 3, 2013)

Has anyone seen that new thing from Quidco where if you register your debit or credit card with them you get cash back on your offline purchases as well. Seems a bit too good to be true! Debenhams is a participant among others apparently.


----------



## PeachTwist (May 3, 2013)

nikou said:


> what 10% off code? I've found TK94 but that doesnt work for beauty.


  	MY47 - I just checked though and it doesn't inc. beauty so I'm no longer upset, lol.  Can't believe this is my first make-up purchase of the year.


----------



## duku (May 3, 2013)

gracie90 said:


> I already have a couple from Marilyn haha! I'm trying not to buy any makeup that I'm not in love with, but it's always so tempting when LE highly coveted things are still available!


  	Agreed! If it's still there by sundown I might just cave. Are you liking the Bare My Soul quad?


----------



## gracie90 (May 3, 2013)

Quote:


duku said:


> Agreed! If it's still there by sundown I might just cave. Are you liking the Bare My Soul quad?


	I haven't worn it yet, only swatched! I'm loving my ED stuff at the moment so that's what I'm wearing today  I think I'll need to back up Opalesse though because I can see myself using it A LOT


----------



## Anitacska (May 3, 2013)

What did you get from ED? I'm loving the 4 eyeshadows and the skinfinishes I got. I'm not sure about the blushes yet, they're nowhere near as creamy/soft/pigmented as the e/s and sf.



gracie90 said:


> I haven't worn it yet, only swatched! I'm loving my ED stuff at the moment so that's what I'm wearing today  I think I'll need to back up Opalesse though because I can see myself using it A LOT


----------



## duku (May 3, 2013)

gracie90 said:


> I haven't worn it yet, only swatched! I'm loving my ED stuff at the moment so that's what I'm wearing today  I think I'll need to back up Opalesse though because I can see myself using it A LOT


  	I see! What did you buy from ED? Sorry, I'm so nosy! Opalesse looks super pretty.


----------



## FashionDoll (May 3, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> What's with the virtual waiting room?


  Basically it's kind of like being in a queue online when you buy things like concert tickets. So you know how it can sometimes have like countdown saying you can buy in so many minutes? So I guess with this lipstick being such a big deal they've tried to make it fair, especially by only allowing you to get 1 per order. So the way it worked today, there was no having to search for product names or anything like that. On the home screen it said Riri woo launches at 11 am May 3rd, and at 11 the screen changed to show it had launched, and when you clicked on it a new page came up saying 'your riri woo is coming. You're order for riri woo is being processed. Do not refresh or exit the page'. And the whole time the screen was refreshing itself, I guess kind of like moving you up in the queue. And eventually (for me it took 8 minutes) the screen changed to show the lipstick in your bag ready for you to check out. I hope that makes sense? I'm sure I've probable done the worst job ever of explaining it lol.


----------



## rockin (May 3, 2013)

I've just swatched my Extra Dimension goodies, and I love them all.  I don't regret any of them.


----------



## Anitacska (May 3, 2013)

Did you get any blushes? I'm not overly keen on them...



rockin said:


> I've just swatched my Extra Dimension goodies, and I love them all.  I don't regret any of them.


----------



## rockin (May 3, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Did you get any blushes? I'm not overly keen on them...


  	I got Bareness, At Dusk and Flaming Chic.  I like the finish on them, the only thing is that I'll have to use a light hand with Flaming Chic.  The others seem perfect for my pale skin.


----------



## gracie90 (May 3, 2013)

Quote:


duku said:


> I see! What did you buy from ED? Sorry, I'm so nosy! Opalesse looks super pretty.


  	I ended up with:


 		Double Definition EDSF, which is beautiful!! 	
 		Shape the Future EDSF 	
 		At Dusk EDB (I didn't really like the other blushes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) 	
 		Opalesse EDES 	
 		Smoky Mauve EDES 	
 		Zestful EDES 	
 		Extra Silver EDES 	
 		Dimensional Blue EDES 
 
  	ES and DB were a spur of the moment decision - I don't normally wear blues and silvers, but they were just too pretty to pass up! Or at least that's what I'm telling myself


----------



## FashionDoll (May 3, 2013)

gracie90 said:


> Quote:  I ended up with:
> 
> Double Definition EDSF, which is beautiful!!
> Shape the Future EDSF
> ...


  Amazing haul Gracie!  I was wondering how you find Smoky Mauve? Its the only thing from ED I was really interested in, but decided to skip it because of having a limited budget and wanting so much from the other collections. The only EDES I have are from Glamourdaze. I got Stylishly Merry, A Natural Flirt and the blue one (sorry I can't remember the name). I like them when used wet, especially the blue one, but I just can't seem to get any decent colour payoff when they're dry. Does anyone else have this problem? So as gorgeous as all of the new ones looked I decided to leave them. I just really love the colour of Smoky Mauve and keep thinking if I should of got it. Opalesse looks gorgeous aswell, it's so pretty. You're making me want that one again too.


----------



## gracie90 (May 3, 2013)

Quote:


FashionDoll said:


> I was wondering *how you find Smoky Mauve?* Its the only thing from ED I was really interested in, but decided to skip it because of having a limited budget and wanting so much from the other collections. The only EDES I have are from Glamourdaze. I got Stylishly Merry, A Natural Flirt and the blue one (sorry I can't remember the name). I like them when used wet, especially the blue one, but I just can't seem to get any decent colour payoff when they're dry. Does anyone else have this problem? So as gorgeous as all of the new ones looked I decided to leave them. I just really love the colour of Smoky Mauve and keep thinking if I should of got it. Opalesse looks gorgeous aswell, it's so pretty. You're making me want that one again too.


  	I really like it (especially with Opalesse!)
  	I can do some swatches if you'd like?


----------



## FashionDoll (May 3, 2013)

gracie90 said:


> Quote: I really like it (especially with Opalesse!) I can do some swatches if you'd like?


  Oh that would be great please if you don't mind? You look quite pale in your Avatar and I'm super pale so I'd love to see them on your skintone.


----------



## gracie90 (May 3, 2013)

Quote:


FashionDoll said:


> Oh that would be great please if you don't mind? You look quite pale in your Avatar and I'm super pale so I'd love to see them on your skintone.


	I am indeed very pale 






  	I know already that Opalesse is going to be tricky to photograph - stupid pink/white/purple duochrome!


----------



## FashionDoll (May 3, 2013)

gracie90 said:


> Quote:   I am indeed very pale  :fluffy:   I know already that Opalesse is going to be tricky to photograph - stupid pink/white/purple duochrome!


  Haha I'm probably as white as that little fluffy man lol. I wish I could use the emoticons on my phone, they're so fun.  Don't worry if it's too hard to photograph, i know how tricky colours like that can be.


----------



## gracie90 (May 3, 2013)

Quote:


FashionDoll said:


> Don't worry if it's too hard to photograph, i know how tricky colours like that can be.


  	That's why I picked it 





  	This was th best I could do, but they're a lot prettier in real life


----------



## FashionDoll (May 3, 2013)

gracie90 said:


> Quote: That's why I picked it
> 
> This was th best I could do, but they're a lot prettier in real life


  Thank you so much for this Gracie, it was so sweet and kind of you! They really are so gorgeous! I'm actually loving Opalesse alot more than SM. It's so great being able to see them on someone with a similar skintone and very helpful so thank you again! How are you finding the textures and the colour pay off?


----------



## gracie90 (May 3, 2013)

Quote:


FashionDoll said:


> Thank you so much for this Gracie, it was so sweet and kind of you! They really are so gorgeous! I'm actually loving Opalesse alot more than SM. It's so great being able to see them on someone with a similar skintone and very helpful so thank you again! How are you finding the textures and the colour pay off?


  	They're really smooth and the payoff is great, even dry (like these swatches were). I've found that these EDES were more similar in terms of great pigmentation and payoff to the original Extra Dimension e/s from last spring. I have 3 from Glamour Daze and they're a lot drier and sheerer


----------



## FashionDoll (May 3, 2013)

gracie90 said:


> Quote: They're really smooth and the payoff is great, even dry (like these swatches were). I've found that these EDES were more similar in terms of great pigmentation and payoff to the original Extra Dimension e/s from last spring. I have 3 from Glamour Daze and they're a lot drier and sheerer


  That's really good to hear. The glamour daze ones are really sheer, that's what put me off these, but you've made me really want them again. I've spent way more money on make up than I should already but I think Opalesse especially is just too pretty to pass up. Do you happen to know if it's anything like the Aura/Magic from the UD Glinda palette?


----------



## jennyap (May 3, 2013)

gracie90 said:


> Quote: They're really smooth and the payoff is great, even dry (like these swatches were). I've found that these EDES were more similar in terms of great pigmentation and payoff to the original Extra Dimension e/s from last spring. I have 3 from Glamour Daze and they're a lot drier and sheerer


  I don't have any of the original release, and I've only played with Zestful so far, but assuming the others are the same I agree with Gracie that these are much better than the Glamourdaze release. Much smoother/ butterier (not a word!)


----------



## FashionDoll (May 3, 2013)

jennyap said:


> I don't have any of the original release, and I've only played with Zestful so far, but assuming the others are the same I agree with Gracie that these are much better than the Glamourdaze release. Much smoother/ butterier (not a word!)


  The glamourdaze ones are the only ones I have so I just assumed these would be the same. I'm happy to hear they're much better, although my wallet isn't so happy about it. Zestful looks really pretty in the swatches I've seen aswell. To be honest I liked and wanted them all initially apart from the silver one, silvers just not a colour I wear much.


----------



## gracie90 (May 3, 2013)

Quote:


jennyap said:


> I don't have any of the original release, and I've only played with Zestful so far, but assuming the others are the same I agree with Gracie that these are much better than the Glamourdaze release. Much smoother/ *butterier* (not a word!)


  	They really are though


----------



## jennyap (May 3, 2013)

FashionDoll said:


> That's really good to hear. The glamour daze ones are really sheer, that's what put me off these, but you've made me really want them again. I've spent way more money on make up than I should already but I think Opalesse especially is just too pretty to pass up. Do you happen to know if it's anything like the Aura/Magic from the UD Glinda palette?


  I just did a quick comparison. The basic colour is very similar BUT Opalesse has much better colour payoff and a stronger sheen (which is distinctly pink) so except in flat light where you can't see the sheen they look quite different. Opalesse is far superior IMO. I'll attempt swatches tomorrow but don't hold out much hope for them photographing very well!   Btw, why is everyone up so late?


----------



## gracie90 (May 3, 2013)

Quote:


jennyap said:


> *Btw, why is everyone up so late?*


  	Insomnia -->


----------



## jennyap (May 3, 2013)

gracie90 said:


> Quote: Insomnia -->


   I just got in from drinks after work, taken my mu off but not quite ready to switch off yet


----------



## FashionDoll (May 3, 2013)

jennyap said:


> I just did a quick comparison. The basic colour is very similar BUT Opalesse has much better colour payoff and a stronger sheen (which is distinctly pink) so except in flat light where you can't see the sheen they look quite different. Opalesse is far superior IMO. I'll attempt swatches tomorrow but don't hold out much hope for them photographing very well!   Btw, why is everyone up so late?


  Thank you for comparing them for me. Don't worry about trying to swatch them I know how difficult it will be to try and show differences of these kinds of colours in a photo, thank you though. Your description is enough and I know exactly what you mean. I love the UD colour so I now know I would love Opalesse. I think I may have to get it, I don't think I can resist it's prettyness (also not a word lol).  I'm very unwell in alot of pain and it keeps me from sleeping. I'm going to come off Specktra for tonight now otherwise I'll end up ordering all the EDES if I keep hearing how nice they are lol. Hope you had a nice time jennyap, and gracie I hope you're able to get to sleep soon.


----------



## surfroxy (May 4, 2013)

Thank you for the EDES swatches!   I just got my haul from Debenhams delivered - they're on the ball all of a sudden. Once payday rolls around - thinking of going back in for Underdressed and a bronzing powder - but not sure which shade to go for. :S


----------



## Anitacska (May 4, 2013)

surfroxy said:


> Thank you for the EDES swatches!   I just got my haul from Debenhams delivered - they're on the ball all of a sudden. Once payday rolls around - thinking of going back in for Underdressed and a bronzing powder - but not sure which shade to go for. :S





surfroxy said:


> Thank you for the EDES swatches!   I just got my haul from Debenhams delivered - they're on the ball all of a sudden. Once payday rolls around - thinking of going back in for Underdressed and a bronzing powder - but not sure which shade to go for. :S


  That was quick! Hopefully my Vault will arrive today. Although having said that, I'd prefer Tuesday as hubby is home today and I'm not even there to hide it!


----------



## mushroomteagirl (May 4, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> That was quick! Hopefully my Vault will arrive today. Although having said that, I'd prefer Tuesday as hubby is home today and I'm not even there to hide it!


  	Mine arrived this morning via normal postie though you have to sign for it. It's huge! I can't open the package yet as my fella will go mad if he finds out how much I paid. It's awful but I've pretended it's something for his birthday in a few weeks so he can't look


----------



## gracie90 (May 4, 2013)

mushroomteagirl said:


> Mine arrived this morning via normal postie though you have to sign for it. It's huge! I can't open the package yet as my fella will go mad if he finds out how much I paid. It's awful but *I've pretended it's something for his birthday in a few weeks so he can't look*


  	You're going to have to buy him something the same size and shape now


----------



## surfroxy (May 4, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> That was quick! Hopefully my Vault will arrive today. Although having said that, I'd prefer Tuesday as hubby is home today and I'm not even there to hide it!


  Have you had a dispatch notice for it!? Congrats on getting it!    Tell me about it, I pretended I had to sign for a parcel for next door. How bad is that!?


----------



## mushroomteagirl (May 4, 2013)

gracie90 said:


> You're going to have to buy him something the same size and shape now


  	I'm scouring Debenhams now as we speak


----------



## Anitacska (May 4, 2013)

mushroomteagirl said:


> Mine arrived this morning via normal postie though you have to sign for it. It's huge! I can't open the package yet as my fella will go mad if he finds out how much I paid. It's awful but I've pretended it's something for his birthday in a few weeks so he can't look


  Eek! Mine must have come then! Is it very big? Luckily we have loads of birthdays coming up in June/July, so will just say it's a surprise.


----------



## surfroxy (May 4, 2013)

No-one here has really posted anything about the BB collection? I wasn't that impressed with it - seems like everyone else feels the same. I have been more distracted with ED and TR. 

  	I need a bigger house to hide more packages. :S I used to hide a lot of purchases in the boot of my car. :S


----------



## amy_forster (May 4, 2013)

The only thing I got from BB was eclair paint pot  I'm excited to use it but I've not had chance yet as little one is having a growth spurt & feeding constantly! I got a few bits from TR as well but was quite restrained although I got a bronzer I didn't need so I could have a compact


----------



## FashionDoll (May 4, 2013)

You are all making me laugh hiding your make up from your partners lol. I do the same thing, my bf wouldn't believe it if he knew how much I really spent!   About BB, I got RS l/s and have ordered Eclair p/p. I said in the BB thread how upset I am about RS, it's a gorgeous colour but the formula is absolutely terrible on my lips! It's one of the worst lipsticks I've tried. I used mac prep n prime lip and tried it with a lip liner which helped a little but it's still a complete mess. I had wanted LW too but from reviews and photos it looks like it would be just as bad on me, so I've had to leave it as much as I love the colour. I've actually been looking at the glitters, how do people like them? And how do you use them?


----------



## Anitacska (May 4, 2013)

surfroxy said:


> No-one here has really posted anything about the BB collection? I wasn't that impressed with it - seems like everyone else feels the same. I have been more distracted with ED and TR.   I need a bigger house to hide more packages. :S I used to hide a lot of purchases in the boot of my car. :S


  I didn't get anything from BB. It looked so pretty at first, but in the end nothing really appealed to me. I also only got Caliente (?) l/s from TR.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (May 4, 2013)

lol the most ridiculous thing now that I've spent all this money is I've got no cash to even go out to wear it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I got the 3 paint pots that were new from BB and Lavender Whip, all the other things didn't get me excited. I'm such a sucker for paint pots though, fluidlines as well.


----------



## surfroxy (May 4, 2013)

I am loving hearing what everyone else got. I am so silly - I too got the paint pots - but for some reason - my head does not associate them with BB. I think maybe because they just come in the usual MAC packaging. I am going to make 4 final purchases on payday next week I think from these collections and then try and resist until the next set of collections come out. I don't think I will even buy anything from the permanent lines for a while either. :s 

  	I agree. I have spent all this money on cosmetics but I now can't really afford to go out and show all the pretties off as a result! Haha!


----------



## jennyap (May 4, 2013)

I got Eclair and Lavender Whip. I also got samples of Mooncake, Cheery Cherry and the teal glitter. Just about to post swatches in the BB thread (and TR and ED...)


----------



## surfroxy (May 4, 2013)

jennyap said:


> I got Eclair and Lavender Whip. I also got samples of Mooncake, Cheery Cherry and the teal glitter. Just about to post swatches in the BB thread (and TR and ED...)


  	I'm stalking you around the forums to look at your swatches - thanks for posting. I'm so happy I purchased the Bare my Soul quad - You're fair like me - and the colours look really pretty. 

  	Trying to decide between Sun Dipped and Nude on Board.....


----------



## Anitacska (May 4, 2013)

Holy mackarel, the Vault is HUGE! I don't even know where to hide it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Luckily it came with some Amazon stuff which are similar size, so will try and pass it as one of them. Sneaky.


----------



## nikou (May 4, 2013)

Urgh remind me not to go to a mac store again. The makeup artists are so effing grumpy and talk to you like your stupid.
  	I ended up picking zestful from extra dimension.. I wasn't planning on doing so but its so gorgeous. I hope it suits me.
  	Also got eclair paint pot.


----------



## surfroxy (May 4, 2013)

LOL! Hope that works out for you! My Boyfriend just found a pesky packing slip and saw that I spent £30-odd on two eyeshadows and suggested I have a cosmetics ban for a few months. He couldn't understand how I had spent that much money on two small items... I am SO glad he hasn't found my last two packing slips. He would DIE! I must remember to hide the bank statement when it rolls in. The Debenhams one is fine - I can pass that off as gifts for relatives birthdays and so on. Not quite sure how I would pass off the £155.50 Mac Cosmetics Transaction...

  	I much prefer shopping online for MAC though, I can't say I have ever had a good experience with a Mac MUA in the UK...


----------



## MichaelaLou (May 4, 2013)

nikou said:


> Urgh remind me not to go to a mac store again. The makeup artists are so effing grumpy and talk to you like your stupid. I ended up picking zestful from extra dimension.. I wasn't planning on doing so but its so gorgeous. I hope it suits me. Also got eclair paint pot.


  The ones in Leeds spoke to me lie dirt last year when I asked if a mascara was water based. She said "I think you mean water proof" really patronisingly lol.


----------



## toobusytostitch (May 4, 2013)

Yup - mine arrived too - when I wasn't in   Luckily my daughter is 18 on Tuesday, so it's been passed off as that.  Now to find her something that size for Tuesday.......


----------



## nikou (May 4, 2013)

MichaelaLou said:


> The ones in Leeds spoke to me lie dirt last year when I asked if a mascara was water based. She said "I think you mean water proof" really patronisingly lol.


  	Do you mean the one in Harvey Nichols? It's always really crazy there in a busy way and stuff sells out really fast there too. I go to the one in Nottingham, they really need to resize, there is not enough room there for 5 collections and all the crazy mac girls that come along with them


----------



## toobusytostitch (May 4, 2013)

surfroxy said:


> LOL! Hope that works out for you! My Boyfriend just found a pesky packing slip and saw that I spent £30-odd on two eyeshadows and suggested I have a cosmetics ban for a few months. He couldn't understand how I had spent that much money on two small items... I am SO glad he hasn't found my last two packing slips. He would DIE! I must remember to hide the bank statement when it rolls in. The Debenhams one is fine - I can pass that off as gifts for relatives birthdays and so on. Not quite sure how I would pass off the £155.50 Mac Cosmetics Transaction...
> 
> I much prefer shopping online for MAC though, I can't say I have ever had a good experience with a Mac MUA in the UK...


	Lol, lol! I so have to hide my bank statements   Luckily my 18 year-old knows, and hides anything that comes in from her father!  Actually - I might pass it off as a box that I've bought to store some of my makeup in (strictly speaking true!).  I'm always being told to get my makeup stored away - if I put some of it in another box and put it away it might, just work???


----------



## mushroomteagirl (May 4, 2013)

I've just managed to get a few minutes to myself and opened my Vault and oh my word it's a beautiful thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's been hidden behind a bookcase for now I really don't want to throw the box away!


----------



## surfroxy (May 4, 2013)

toobusytostitch said:


> Lol, lol! I so have to hide my bank statements   Luckily my 18 year-old knows, and hides anything that comes in from her father!  Actually - I might pass it off as a box that I've bought to store some of my makeup in (strictly speaking true!).  I'm always being told to get my makeup stored away - if I put some of it in another box and put it away it might, just work???


  	Ha! I love it!! I could do with hiring someone to hide my purchases. Or renting a PO Box somewhere. :S I think the trick is to slowly bring out purchases one at a time and use the old "Oh this? I got it aaaages ago" line. Sometimes it's actually true because I've had it hidden that long!


----------



## Anitacska (May 4, 2013)

I haven't opened mine yet. I don't even know if I'll be able to do it before Tuesday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







mushroomteagirl said:


> I've just managed to get a few minutes to myself and opened my Vault and oh my word it's a beautiful thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## amy_forster (May 4, 2013)

nikou said:


> Do you mean the one in Harvey Nichols? It's always really crazy there in a busy way and stuff sells out really fast there too. I go to the one in Nottingham, they really need to resize, there is not enough room there for 5 collections and all the crazy mac girls that come along with them


  I also go to Nottingham & most of the girls in there are lovely  I have had some really pants experiences with MAs in other stores & counters though!


----------



## toobusytostitch (May 4, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I haven't opened mine yet. I don't even know if I'll be able to do it before Tuesday.


	I should get some time to myself tomorrow evening to open up!  don't think I COULD wait until Tuesday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Anitacska (May 4, 2013)

I don't think I have a choice. At least I'll be out and about, tomorrow we're going to a travelling funfair and on Monday I'm going to London to the filming of Friday's Graham Norton Show. That should take my mind off it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






toobusytostitch said:


> I should get some time to myself tomorrow evening to open up!  don't think I COULD wait until Tuesday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## toobusytostitch (May 4, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I don't think I have a choice. At least I'll be out and about, tomorrow we're going to a travelling funfair and on Monday I'm going to London to the filming of Friday's Graham Norton Show. That should take my mind off it.


	Oooh, sounds like fun! 

  	My package is still just sitting there - about two metres behind me....and husband, and three children all in the room.  Trying to play it cool - it's of no interest - just another package.  Ignore it.  Open it tomorrow, and no-one will ever remember it was here....

  	First time I've ever had a Debenhams update that my parcel was being 'despatched to courier'!  Was amazingly quick - I suppose they knew the value of what they had - I believe there were only 40 for the whole of the UK - I wonder what they will go for on ebay?  Not that I'm selling the whole thing - maybe just a couple that neither my daughter nor I want.


----------



## toobusytostitch (May 4, 2013)

mushroomteagirl said:


> lol the most ridiculous thing now that I've spent all this money is I've got no cash to even go out to wear it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	I didn't get the paint pots - are they good?  I was feeling SO good about resisting, then went and blew it all on The Vault 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Ah well, I'll try to be good from now - which would probably mean logging out from all blogs and forums. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- don't see it happening tbh


----------



## mushroomteagirl (May 4, 2013)

toobusytostitch said:


> I didn't get the paint pots - are they good?  I was feeling SO good about resisting, then went and blew it all on The Vault
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I think it depends what you're after. If you're after them to just use of their own as a quick wash of colour/glitter then they are fab. If you like using them as bases only Éclair is really good for that as it's a cream finish. I do like them all very much though.

  	I am having a lot more enjoyment from makeup since I joined Specktra, none of my friends are really in to it so it's nice to be able to chat with people as obsessed as me


----------



## toobusytostitch (May 5, 2013)

mushroomteagirl said:


> I think it depends what you're after. If you're after them to just use of their own as a quick wash of colour/glitter then they are fab. If you like using them as bases only Éclair is really good for that as it's a cream finish. I do like them all very much though.
> 
> *I am having a lot more enjoyment from makeup since I joined Specktra, none of my friends are really in to it so it's nice to be able to chat with people as obsessed as me *


  	Yes - same here.  I don't have much family round here, just a sister-in-law who HATES makeup, and my frends really aren't that interested - can probably put all the makeup that they own into a sensible sort of storage space.  Can't imagine any of them having the drawers under their beds stuffed with makeup, not to mention the wardrobe, the boxes, the storage meant for the children's toys, ....... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Thanks for the info on the paint pots - I have so many that I don't think they're going to tempt me too much.  I don't think I've ever even finished a paint pot!


----------



## surfroxy (May 5, 2013)

I feel the same way. I'm pretty new to this forum and I'm so happy to have finally found it. None of my friends or family really get my obsession with cosmetics. My best friend always says things like "But you only have one face" and "You won't even use up even half of the make-up you own in a lifetime" - No I probably won't but I will have fun trying. Make-Up makes me happy - owning these pretty things makes me happy. There are worse obsessions out there - I'm not hurting anyone (Well, only my bank balance really). So I'm happy to finally be able to have people to talk to about it and get excited about upcoming releases!! So Thank You, you lovely Specktrites!

  	Speaking of upcoming releases... I think I *SHOULD* be pretty safe for the rest of the year. I think the only thing I will really go for is the RiRi Quad in the fall....


----------



## SNJx (May 5, 2013)

Has anyones Ririwoo been dispatched? Mines still at warehouse


----------



## rockin (May 5, 2013)

SNJx said:


> Has anyones Ririwoo been dispatched? Mines still at warehouse


 
  	Just checked.  Mine is still at warehouse, too. It's Bank Holiday weekend, so we'll have to wait even longer for our goodies


----------



## SNJx (May 5, 2013)

rockin said:


> Just checked.  Mine is still at warehouse, too. It's Bank Holiday weekend, so we'll have to wait even longer for our goodies


  	Oh damn! At least I'm not the only one though!


----------



## Anitacska (May 5, 2013)

I managed a sneaky peek while hubby was mowing the lawn this morning! The Vault is so pretty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll be sad to split it up, the colours are so pretty in there all in rainbow order. Still don't know where I'm going to keep it, it's so massive. 

  	I love Specktra so much as I don't know anyone else IRL who is into make up like I am. My sister likes make up and has lots, but she lives in Hungary and also she's not into high end make up (due to financial reasons mainly), so we don't really talk about it that much. Plus I hardly ever see her. So to be able to come on here and chat to likeminded people is amazing. Also I don't get judged here, because like Viv I also have make up stored all over the place and anyone else would look at my stash and have me locked up. I'm fortunate with my husband as he doesn't know exactly how much I have, but also isn't that fussed about it, although has complained about not having any useable space left in out bedroom...


----------



## surfroxy (May 5, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I managed a sneaky peek while hubby was mowing the lawn this morning! The Vault is so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Could you use it to store other pencils (Lip Liners, Eye Liners and so on) ? 

  	I'm currently on the IKEA website trying to decide on some kind of storage solution. I have been looking on the storage threads for inspiration. I too have cosmetics everywhere and I would really love to sort them all out into different groups.


----------



## toobusytostitch (May 5, 2013)

surfroxy said:


> Tell me about it, I pretended I had to sign for a parcel for next door. How bad is that!?


  	Hey - now THAT'S a good idea


----------



## FashionDoll (May 5, 2013)

I'm glad people's Riri Woo hasn't shipped yet either, I was starting to get worried. Mine still says 'in warehouse' too, it must just be because of how many orders they got, especially with the 1 lipstick per order rule. I'm even more excited about it now I've seen pictures of it and read reviews.  I'm also really happy to have found Specktra. I'm the same as all of you, my friends and family don't get my obsession with make up. They're always laughing at me when I buy more make up because they think it's ridiculous how much I have. So it's great being able to speak to people who share my love of make up and understand that it makes me happy! There's no judgment here when it comes to make up.  I've actually just got back from Ikea and got a Helmer to store some of my make up in, and some vases for my brushes. I'm suprised at how small the Helmer looks but when you actually look inside it looks like it will hold quite a bit. I hope so anyway. I've not looked in the storage threads yet but I definitely need to because I love seeing how other people store their things, hopefully it will give me lots of inspiration.


----------



## surfroxy (May 5, 2013)

FashionDoll said:


> I've actually just got back from Ikea and got a Helmer to store some of my make up in, and some vases for my brushes. I'm suprised at how small the Helmer looks but when you actually look inside it looks like it will hold quite a bit. I hope so anyway. I've not looked in the storage threads yet but I definitely need to because I love seeing how other people store their things, hopefully it will give me lots of inspiration.


  	Ooh! Please let us know how you get on with organising all your products! I'm debating between the ALEX, MALM or HELMER. Beware of looking in the storage threads - I am now very envious of some specktrites collections! I really want the Pink Box storage but it doesn't seem to be available in the UK - and I'm not sure I could justify the price to my other half either. Ha!


----------



## mushroomteagirl (May 5, 2013)

I'm going to start saving shortly so I can do up my box room properly as a dressing room. I am thinking of getting a Pax wardrobe system for all my clothes/shoes and then a dressing table made from two short Alex units with a glass top. I'll also then get either a tall Alex unit or one of the short ones on castors and possibly an Ekby Alex fixed to the wall above the dressing table to act a shelf for my pots of brushes, eyeliners etc. and the small drawers of that used for cream eyeshadows, gel liners or something. That way the actual top of the dressing table won't be as cluttered. I was thinking of getting a nail polish rack or 2 from eBay to attach to the walls but I might just get another Alex for those or use any drawers left in the others.


----------



## toobusytostitch (May 5, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> The Vault is so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Oh my - it is just so gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - and there are actually more colours in there that I haven't got than I expected.  Also a couple that I'd forgotten about that I have previously loved - Oil Slick and Mildew especially (they were 'borrowed' by my daughter and I haven't seen them for ages!).  Definitely pleased that I got one.  I also don't know where to store it though - I'd really like to have it out on display, but I don't see that happening!


----------



## jennyap (May 5, 2013)

Ladies with the Vault - pretty please post some pics! I'm having a serious case of envy here and getting to share in the gawping would help ease the pangs lol!


----------



## gracie90 (May 5, 2013)

Quote:


jennyap said:


> Ladies with the Vault - pretty please post some pics! *I'm having a serious case of envy here* and getting to share in the gawping would help ease the pangs lol!


	Me too


----------



## Anitacska (May 5, 2013)

I will try, but it won't be before Tuesday. There are plenty online already if you Google though.



jennyap said:


> Ladies with the Vault - pretty please post some pics! I'm having a serious case of envy here and getting to share in the gawping would help ease the pangs lol!


----------



## PeachTwist (May 5, 2013)

mushroomteagirl said:


> I'm going to start saving shortly so I can do up my box room properly as a dressing room. I am thinking of getting a Pax wardrobe system for all my clothes/shoes and then a dressing table made from two short Alex units with a glass top. I'll also then get either a tall Alex unit or one of the short ones on castors and possibly an Ekby Alex fixed to the wall above the dressing table to act a shelf for my pots of brushes, eyeliners etc. and the small drawers of that used for cream eyeshadows, gel liners or something. That way the actual top of the dressing table won't be as cluttered. I was thinking of getting a nail polish rack or 2 from eBay to attach to the walls but I might just get another Alex for those or use any drawers left in the others.


  	I have the ALEX 9 drawer unit and the MALM.  Both are amazing.  If I had more space I'd have gotten 2 6 drawer ALEX's and stacked them to get 12 wide drawers but that will happen eventually.

  	I use the MALM to hold my every day make-up, MAC eye shadows/quads, blushes/msf's/etc and lipsticks.  That drawer is all mainly MAC other than my foundation/concealer/mascara etc.

  	ALEX 9 drawer unit, first 2 drawers are for nail polish, 3rd is for make-up palettes like LE MAC at xmas, UD, Wet N Wild, etc. 4th is more make-up, extra lipsticks, back-up products, samples etc, 5th I put all body lotions and potions etc in and then I use the bigger ones for hair tools, my lush items which I either need to use up or get rid of, all nail tools, special effects make-up etc and then I use the 9th drawer to store the ridiculous amount of cotton pads etc that I bulk-buy.

  	I've had it for a year now and haven't out grown it albeit not buying too much since I had it, but for people who have more make-up than I do it'd be perfect for storage or like I said the two wide 6 drawers stacked.  On top of the ALEX I have my perfumes and a couple items of jewellery.

  	Also - it's taken me ages to finally find the perfect storage for within the drawers.  I went to Hobby Craft and found these paper holders that have a lid, come in different sizes for A6, A5, A4, etc.  They're perfect to use, as the lid doubles as an extra base if you don't want the lid to be used for it's intended purpose.  If you'd like photos of them just let me know.


----------



## FashionDoll (May 5, 2013)

surfroxy said:


> Ooh! Please let us know how you get on with organising all your products! I'm debating between the ALEX, MALM or HELMER. Beware of looking in the storage threads - I am now very envious of some specktrites collections! I really want the Pink Box storage but it doesn't seem to be available in the UK - and I'm not sure I could justify the price to my other half either. Ha!


  Well, my bf built it for me before, so I'm going to start organising it over the next few days hopefully. I had a quick play around with my lip products as I was worried some of them would be too tall to stand up in the drawer. Most of them are fine, Mac lipglass only just fits, but there's a few lip glosses, lip pencils and liquid lipsticks which don't fit so I'm going to have to store them lay down which I hate.  I actually would much prefer the Alex. My bedroom has fitted furniture and is as full as it can get right now, there's no space on the floor for any more furniture (if there was I would have gotten a 9 drawer Alex), so I'm having to extend my storage vertically. I currently have quite a large dressing table, so there's a big mirror on the wall in the centre, then my Helmers going at one end of the table against the wall. Unfortunately the 6 drawer Alex was too deep to fit on the table, otherwise I would have gotten that instead. The Helmers nice but it's very narrow and not very tall. The drawers aren't very sturdy either, they're quite flimsy. But it was the best option I found that I could afford. It's replacing some drawers I currently have there from Argos which are plastic and terrible, so the Helmer looks much better than those which is good. I didn't have a proper look at the Alex because I knew it wasn't an option, but it looked very nice.  





PeachTwist said:


> Also - it's taken me ages to finally find the perfect storage for within the drawers.  I went to Hobby Craft and found these paper holders that have a lid, come in different sizes for A6, A5, A4, etc.  They're perfect to use, as the lid doubles as an extra base if you don't want the lid to be used for it's intended purpose.  If you'd like photos of them just let me know.


  I'm really struggling with storage inside of my drawers, I have been for a while. I had seen on a blog that Ikea sell some drawer dividers called Antonius I think which seem to fit perfectly inside the Helmer, so I was planning on trying them but the Ikea I went to didn't have any.   I'd love to see a photo of the paper holders you're using please? I'd be grateful of any advice or ideas of things I can use inside my drawers?


----------



## surfroxy (May 6, 2013)

FashionDoll said:


> I actually would much prefer the Alex.  	 		I'm really struggling with storage inside of my drawers, I have been for a while. I had seen on a blog that Ikea sell some drawer dividers called Antonius I think which seem to fit perfectly inside the Helmer, so I was planning on trying them but the Ikea I went to didn't have any.


  	So glad you managed to upgrade from the Argos drawers and you're much happier! Hope you have fun organising it! 

  	I've just gone on the IKEA site to see if the Antonius dividers are in stock at my local store - they don't stock them.


----------



## Alisha1 (May 6, 2013)

surfroxy said:


> It seems that the ALEX is really popular! Thank you for the break down of all your drawers - it really helps me to picture just how useful these drawers are. I cannot wait to start organising!
> Photos please! Once I've assembled my drawers I will then be worried about sorting the in-drawer storage. I've seen some blogs where people have gone to the trouble of assembling these drawers and then it just looks like they have thrown everything they own in those drawers - So they're still stuck having to have a good ol' rummage through their drawers to find that particular eyeshadow they're looking for!
> 
> So glad you managed to upgrade from the Argos drawers and you're much happier! Hope you have fun organising it!
> ...


  	The Alex is great! It's sturdy a fits alot in! I use boxes from perfume sets inside to separate everything I also have a few Muji Acrylics drawers sitting on top. Good luck with reorganising your stash!


----------



## FashionDoll (May 6, 2013)

surfroxy said:


> It seems that the ALEX is really popular! Thank you for the break down of all your drawers - it really helps me to picture just how useful these drawers are. I cannot wait to start organising!  Photos please! Once I've assembled my drawers I will then be worried about sorting the in-drawer storage. I've seen some blogs where people have gone to the trouble of assembling these drawers and then it just looks like they have thrown everything they own in those drawers - So they're still stuck having to have a good ol' rummage through their drawers to find that particular eyeshadow they're looking for!   So glad you managed to upgrade from the Argos drawers and you're much happier! Hope you have fun organising it!   I've just gone on the IKEA site to see if the Antonius dividers are in stock at my local store - they don't stock them.


  Thank you, I'm a perfectionist and I love organising so I can't wait to start. I wanted to start today but the sun is so nice here and I think I just want to make the most of it.   Yes I think that's what it said when I checked for the Antonius at my store, I think it said not stocked at this store but I must have thought it just meant out of stock. That's such a shame! I was really excited to try it.


----------



## jennyap (May 6, 2013)

FashionDoll said:


> I actually would much prefer the Alex. My bedroom has fitted furniture and is as full as it can get right now, there's no space on the floor for any more furniture (if there was I would have gotten a 9 drawer Alex), so I'm having to extend my storage vertically.


  	My bedroom is like that, but there was one free-standing small set of drawers (I guess supposed to be bedside drawers) which is next to the wardrobe, and wasn't really being used effectively. About 3 weeks ago I took it out and replaced it with a 9-drawer Alex. The Alex has a slightly smaller footprint and is less than twice the height, but with 9 drawers instead of 3 my storage has improved dramatically! 

  	I keep the stuff I use every day either on my dressing table - skincare, foundation, loose powder, current perfume, pots of brushes and pencils - or in the top drawer immediately next to it. 

  	This drawer is all organised using boxes from perfume sets or simliar, just like Alisha does. Within those I also cut my Mac boxes in half and tape them together to make divided organisers. 
  	Left hand side has: back - foundation, primer, highlighter, concealer and a couple of non-Mac blushes; then high-end palettes. Front is Mac eye products, and Mac face products. 




  	Right hand side - back: my one Mac Pro Palette on top of a box of random bits and bobs, need a better home for those and will replace that once I'm under pressure for more space; small drugstore eye palettes and single eyeshadows. Front: mascara and lesser used/short eye pencils; Mac and other high-end lippies. 




  	Then my Alex. Top drawer is Lancome Juicy Tubes/Clinique lippies, and spare nail swatching goodies.





  	Next 2 drawers are my nail polish - 1 drawer with the ones I've worn, one with the unworn (the fuller one!) I'll probably switch to fully organising by brand before too long.


 



  	Then more lippies/glosses/balms (all drugstore). These are in IKEA trays, I think they were called Godmorgen or something like that. They came in a pack of 3. They also do lidded boxes in the same range which looked like they'd be great for in these drawers but I couldn't see any in my store  Also in this drawer are my drugstore and lesser used large palettes. 





  	Then I have a few empty drawers - space to grow  The bottom two deep drawers have assorted hair stuff, and skin care back-ups / samples. In these drawers and some of the empties I have used the folding Skubb boxes (Ikea again). They come in a pack with large, medium and small. The ones you can see with the hair stuff are the medium and small - large is square, twice the size of the medium. You can fit a large and a medium; two medium & two small; or any similar combination quite neatly in these drawers.


----------



## FashionDoll (May 6, 2013)

jennyap said:


> My bedroom is like that, but there was one free-standing small set of drawers (I guess supposed to be bedside drawers) which is next to the wardrobe, and wasn't really being used effectively. About 3 weeks ago I took it out and replaced it with a 9-drawer Alex. The Alex has a slightly smaller footprint and is less than twice the height, but with 9 drawers instead of 3 my storage has improved dramatically!   I keep the stuff I use every day either on my dressing table - skincare, foundation, loose powder, current perfume, pots of brushes and pencils - or in the top drawer immediately next to it.   This drawer is all organised using boxes from perfume sets or simliar, just like Alisha does. Within those I also cut my Mac boxes in half and tape them together to make divided organisers.  Left hand side has: back - foundation, primer, highlighter, concealer and a couple of non-Mac blushes; then high-end palettes. Front is Mac eye products, and Mac face products.
> 
> Right hand side - back: my one Mac Pro Palette on top of a box of random bits and bobs, need a better home for those and will replace that once I'm under pressure for more space; small drugstore eye palettes and single eyeshadows. Front: mascara and lesser used/short eye pencils; Mac and other high-end lippies.
> 
> ...


  Thank you so much for sharing how you store everything, it's so helpful seeing what others do. The storage things you use from Ikea I had looked at online but again the store I went to didn't have any of them. I'll have to have another look next time I go, there's also another store about an hour away but I'm not well enough to be able to travel that far yet. I did see so much great stuff when I was there that I could use for storage, just not much for inside the drawers.  We've actually been talking about lipstick storage over in the Rihanna hearts Mac thread. There's some amazing lipstick holders people use. You can get ones that hold like 60 lipsticks but on ebay I can just find ones that hold 24. They're only a few pound though so I was thinking of getting one and see how I like it. I have about 80 or 90 lipstick so far, so if I like it I'd either have to get a few or find one of the larger ones. I really need to learn how to include photos so I can show you guys what I'm talking about, I'm sorry, I'm useless with technology.


----------



## duku (May 6, 2013)

FashionDoll said:


> We've actually been talking about lipstick storage over in the Rihanna hearts Mac thread. There's some amazing lipstick holders people use. You can get ones that hold like 60 lipsticks but on ebay I can just find ones that hold 24. They're only a few pound though so I was thinking of getting one and see how I like it. I have about 80 or 90 lipstick so far, so if I like it I'd either have to get a few or find one of the larger ones. I really need to learn how to include photos so I can show you guys what I'm talking about, I'm sorry, I'm useless with technology.


  	Have you checked out the Godmorgon stuff from Ikea? It has acrylic boxes, dividers, and the like.


----------



## FashionDoll (May 6, 2013)

duku said:


> Have you checked out the Godmorgon stuff from Ikea? It has acrylic boxes, dividers, and the like.


  Yeah I had a look when I was there for Godmorgon stuff and they didn't have it. Hopefully they will next time I go.


----------



## jennyap (May 6, 2013)

FashionDoll said:


> We've actually been talking about lipstick storage over in the Rihanna hearts Mac thread. There's some amazing lipstick holders people use. You can get ones that hold like 60 lipsticks but on ebay I can just find ones that hold 24. They're only a few pound though so I was thinking of getting one and see how I like it. I have about 80 or 90 lipstick so far, so if I like it I'd either have to get a few or find one of the larger ones. I really need to learn how to include photos so I can show you guys what I'm talking about, I'm sorry, I'm useless with technology.


  	They look good but I don't fancy spending more money on storage than I have to - I prefer saving it to spend on the actual makeup instead lol! I know some people like to keep their boxes, but using them for the storage means I can customise to the size/number I want, and each slot is exactly the right size for the lippie as it's the one it came in


----------



## PeachTwist (May 7, 2013)

Hi ladies,

  	I didn't see any of these replies yesterday so I'll take some pics when I get home from the Drs to show the inside of some of my Alex drawers, Malm drawer and the paper organisers to see if it'll be of any help to you all.


----------



## surfroxy (May 7, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I didn't see any of these replies yesterday so I'll take some pics when I get home from the Drs to show the inside of some of my Alex drawers, Malm drawer and the paper organisers to see if it'll be of any help to you all.


  	Yes - Please do! Excited to see.


----------



## rockin (May 7, 2013)

Now we've all bought our MAC, Debenhams have 10% off online beauty today


----------



## gracie90 (May 7, 2013)

rockin said:


> Now we've all bought our MAC, Debenhams have 10% off online beauty today


	Everything I bought on Thursday is still in stock too


----------



## Anitacska (May 7, 2013)

Typical, eh? Never mind, there are a few other things I've wanted to get anyway. I'm getting the new Illamasqua quad and a couple of UD eyeshadow pencils (incl. the new Mushroom one!).



rockin said:


> Now we've all bought our MAC, Debenhams have 10% off online beauty today


----------



## PeachTwist (May 7, 2013)

Okay, back from the Dr's and I've taken some random photos to try and show how much the Malm can hold, the Alex, etc.













  	Okay so that's the MALM from Left to Right.  I'd obviously have more space if I had my eye shadows depotted but until I can stop finding other things to spend £20 on other than a palette, it won't be happening for a while.  Like I said, it's mainly MAC I keep in there along with my every day stuff and some random blushes that are NYX, Nars, etc.





  	This is the top drawer of the Alex.  You can't see it but there is more space behind the last row of polishes, I just choose to leave it empty and move on to the next drawer (until I need more space & have to compact it).













  	This is one of the paper holder containers I was on about from Hobby Craft.  The lid is roughly the same height as the bottom so if you wanted to just buy one and use both ends, you could, or you can put the lids on them.  This one specifically is back-ups, so I have no need to keep it open as I won't be in there for a while.  This drawer was a mess before, and now after giving some items away and organising, I have space to grow again.

  	My eye shadows, every day stuff & blush in the MALM are all using these.  The container with the blue handles I got from Ryman but they're also sold at Hobby Craft.

  	Hopefully this is of some help to you guys, but if you want more photos let me know.


----------



## nikou (May 7, 2013)

Debenhams has 10% off beauty
  	They also have the new urban decay liner shades and moondust eyeshadows

  	Not sure if there's anything to buy. I have beauty points to probably spend on urban decay


----------



## FashionDoll (May 7, 2013)

jennyap said:


> They look good but I don't fancy spending more money on storage than I have to - I prefer saving it to spend on the actual makeup instead lol! I know some people like to keep their boxes, but using them for the storage means I can customise to the size/number I want, and each slot is exactly the right size for the lippie as it's the one it came in


  I know what you mean, I'd much rather spend the money on make up instead, but I just love things looking all nice and neat. I keep my lipsticks in their boxes, and I couldn't bear to cut them up, but for those who don't keep the boxes I think it's a great way to store lipsticks, and it's completely free which is great.   





surfroxy said:


> I can't wait to start and I haven't even purchased my drawers yet!! Haha! I'm waiting to hear whether I will be moving in the next month or two so as soon as I hear either way I will start sorting my life out. I'm moving so I can upsize! Ha!   I LOVE your Skubb Boxes. I love all your drawers! Amazing job!   I agree. It really is so helpful - it gives me something to aspire to! Aha!  What did you make of the ice cube tray solution?   Yes - Please do! Excited to see.


  I hope you hear soon about moving! And yeah I've seen people use ice cube trays for lipsticks, they do seem to work for Mac lipsticks stored upside down. It doesn't appeal to me personally, plus it wouldn't work for me anyway. I keep my lipsticks in their boxes so they wouldn't fit. It's definitely a cheap solution though, you just have to find the right shape and size of tray.


----------



## FashionDoll (May 7, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> Okay, back from the Dr's and I've taken some random photos to try and show how much the Malm can hold, the Alex, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thank you for taking the time to share all of this, I really appreciate it and it's so helpful! I love your storage, everything looks great. Them paper holders do look like they could work for some of my stuff, there's a Hobbycraft near me so I'll have to try and get there and have a look at them.   You have an amazing selection of eyeshadows btw, so many gorgeous colours! Also, do you mind me asking where you got your lipstick holder from?  Thank you again for showing how you store everything. I hope everything was ok for you at the drs.


----------



## surfroxy (May 7, 2013)

FashionDoll said:


> I hope you hear soon about moving! And yeah I've seen people use ice cube trays for lipsticks, they do seem to work for Mac lipsticks stored upside down. It doesn't appeal to me personally, plus it wouldn't work for me anyway. I keep my lipsticks in their boxes so they wouldn't fit. It's definitely a cheap solution though, you just have to find the right shape and size of tray.


  	Thanks! I do too! I don't have to worry about lipstick storage myself, I only own two lipsticks.... I really can't work out what shade to go for without looking like a ghost or a clown so I just skip it. :S 

  	Can I just ask... what is the obsession with the Maybelline Colour Tattoo pots?? I don't understand why everyone is going on about them? What's so special about them? Am I missing something? Or are they really THAT good??


----------



## mushroomteagirl (May 7, 2013)

surfroxy said:


> Can I just ask... what is the obsession with the Maybelline Colour Tattoo pots?? I don't understand why everyone is going on about them? What's so special about them? Am I missing something? Or are they really THAT good??


  	What's good about them is that they are have a similar quality to cream shadows that can be as much as 3 or 4 times the price and they are very long lasting and come in a fantastic range of colours with very good payoff for the most part. I think initially why they got so big/hyped up was that they were something that was never really available in a "drugstore" brand. Like any product though there are some shades stronger than others e.g. the purple one is a little sheerer but still makes a great base for a purple eye look.

  	ETA: I think you're really missing out on lippies especially some fantastic bright ones. I reckon you'd look corking in  Russian Red for a night out. It's all about confidence  if you rock what you're wearing then 95% of the time you look a million dollars. If you're really afraid then maybe try something sheerer like the Revlon lip butters or L'Oreal Rouge Caresse as it's a good way to get used to having a pop of colour for your lips without it being too bold. Revlon strawberry shortcake or sweet tart might be good ones to start with.


----------



## rockin (May 7, 2013)

FashionDoll said:


> I hope you hear soon about moving! And yeah I've seen people use ice cube trays for lipsticks, they do seem to work for Mac lipsticks stored upside down. It doesn't appeal to me personally, plus it wouldn't work for me anyway. I keep my lipsticks in their boxes so they wouldn't fit. It's definitely a cheap solution though, you just have to find the right shape and size of tray.


  	I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one who keeps all her lipsticks in their boxes and couldn't bear to cut the boxes up LOL.  For me, with my not-so-good eyesight, it's easier to read the name of the colour on the end of the box than on the label on the bottom of the lipstick.  My lipglosses, eyeshadows, powders and everything that came in a box is still in a box.  I only take them out of the boxes to use, or to take out in my bag, then they go back in the boxes afterwards so I know where to find them next time.

  	That said, I'm not tidy by any means, although I'd love to be organised.  If I'm honest, I have way too much makeup, but I'm addicted


----------



## Anitacska (May 7, 2013)

Ooh, I'd forgotten about those. Just ordered a few quickly. Hope they're good.



surfroxy said:


> I really wish you could spend beauty points online.* I would like to pick up a few of the moondust shadows. *
> 
> Thanks! I do too! I don't have to worry about lipstick storage myself, I only own two lipsticks.... I really can't work out what shade to go for without looking like a ghost or a clown so I just skip it. :S
> 
> Can I just ask... what is the obsession with the Maybelline Colour Tattoo pots?? I don't understand why everyone is going on about them? What's so special about them? Am I missing something? Or are they really THAT good??


----------



## FashionDoll (May 7, 2013)

rockin said:


> I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one who keeps all her lipsticks in their boxes and couldn't bear to cut the boxes up LOL.  For me, with my not-so-good eyesight, it's easier to read the name of the colour on the end of the box than on the label on the bottom of the lipstick.  My lipglosses, eyeshadows, powders and everything that came in a box is still in a box.  I only take them out of the boxes to use, or to take out in my bag, then they go back in the boxes afterwards so I know where to find them next time.  That said, I'm not tidy by any means, although I'd love to be organised.  If I'm honest, I have way too much makeup, but I'm addicted


  I'm exactly the same! I keep everything in its box and only take them out to use and then it goes straight back in, unless like you said I'm taking it out in my bag. And it is so easy to find what lipstick I'm looking for and be reminded of what I actually have. My lipsticks are all stood upright in their boxes in their drawer


----------



## toobusytostitch (May 7, 2013)

rockin said:


> I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one who keeps all her lipsticks in their boxes and couldn't bear to cut the boxes up LOL.  For me, with my not-so-good eyesight, it's easier to read the name of the colour on the end of the box than on the label on the bottom of the lipstick.  My lipglosses, eyeshadows, powders and everything that came in a box is still in a box.  I only take them out of the boxes to use, or to take out in my bag, then they go back in the boxes afterwards so I know where to find them next time.
> 
> That said, I'm not tidy by any means, although I'd love to be organised.  If I'm honest, I have way too much makeup, but I'm addicted


	Oh, me too!  I keep all of the boxes - I just can't make myself throw them away!  I don't like to think that my things are going to get scratched/damaged - I know that's somewhat silly, as eventually they will be thrown away, but I especially hate to see my Guerlain lippies and palettes get scratched/chipped, so I keep them all in their boxes when they're not in active service!


----------



## Anitacska (May 7, 2013)

I've finally had some time to take a closer look at my Vault, here are a couple of pictures. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Such pretty colours!


----------



## toobusytostitch (May 7, 2013)

jennyap said:


> Ladies with the Vault - pretty please post some pics! I'm having a serious case of envy here and getting to share in the gawping would help ease the pangs lol!


	OK - now PLEASE don't ban me from the list...it is just too big for me, I really don't have space to hide it away, so........I removed all the pencils and got rid of the box.  There, I said it.  I decided that I really only want the actual pencils, and would probably never be able to put the whole thing out on display (as I'd like to tbh).  Rather than hide the whole thing away at the back of my wardrobe and never use those beautiful colours, I just bit the bullet and broke it all up.


----------



## Anitacska (May 7, 2013)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You can't do that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






toobusytostitch said:


> OK - now PLEASE don't ban me from the list...it is just too big for me, I really don't have space to hide it away, so........I removed all the pencils and got rid of the box.  There, I said it.  I decided that I really only want the actual pencils, and would probably never be able to put the whole thing out on display (as I'd like to tbh).  Rather than hide the whole thing away at the back of my wardrobe and never use those beautiful colours, I just bit the bullet and broke it all up.


----------



## toobusytostitch (May 7, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	I did.  I honestly just want to use them - and share with my daughter of course!  Lol, I could hear the collective Specktra scream when I did it!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Ah well, just think that you now have one of only 39 in the UK......

  	Viv x


----------



## Anitacska (May 7, 2013)

I hid mine in the drawer under my bed together with some scarves and jumpers. Shh! I can see where you're coming from though, it's almost too pretty to mess up, I haven't yet manage to swatch anything because I don't want to disturb that beautiful rainbow order...



toobusytostitch said:


> I did.  I honestly just want to use them - and share with my daughter of course!  Lol, I could hear the collective Specktra scream when I did it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jennyap (May 7, 2013)

toobusytostitch said:


> OK - now PLEASE don't ban me from the list...it is just too big for me, I really don't have space to hide it away, so........I removed all the pencils and got rid of the box.  There, I said it.  I decided that I really only want the actual pencils, and would probably never be able to put the whole thing out on display (as I'd like to tbh).  Rather than hide the whole thing away at the back of my wardrobe and never use those beautiful colours, I just bit the bullet and broke it all up.


  	Honestly I'd have probably done the same. Well I'd probably have kept it intact for a little while just to stare at, and I'd have kept the box, but I would have brought the pencils out to where I would use them. Maybe not all at once LOL!


----------



## surfroxy (May 8, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Ooh, I'd forgotten about those. Just ordered a few quickly. Hope they're good.


  	Ooh! Which ones did you order?


----------



## rockin (May 8, 2013)

My Debenhams order (2 Paint Pots and Feel My Pulse) have just arrived, and also my MAC order of Riri Woo and the pink glitter.  I only received the MAC dispatch email this morning!

  	Has anyone else got their Riri Woo and wound it out fully? Mine has a few millimetres of lippy which isn't shiny, and has a distinct ridge separating it from the 'shiny' bit - almost as if it hasn't been pushed into the holder as far as it should have


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (May 8, 2013)

rockin said:


> My Debenhams order (2 Paint Pots and Feel My Pulse) have just arrived, and also my MAC order of Riri Woo and the pink glitter.  I only received the MAC dispatch email this morning!  Has anyone else got their Riri Woo and wound it out fully? Mine has a few millimetres of lippy which isn't shiny, and has a distinct ridge separating it from the 'shiny' bit - almost as if it hasn't been pushed into the holder as far as it should have


  My riri woo x 2 have just arrived as well. At first I did not see a ridge but then I compared to some other lipsticks and I see what you mean now. Definitely a ridge, on both of my riri woos


----------



## FashionDoll (May 8, 2013)

MakeMeUp79 said:


> My riri woo x 2 have just arrived as well. At first I did not see a ridge but then I compared to some other lipsticks and I see what you mean now. Definitely a ridge, on both of my riri woos


  Yep, I've just got my Riri woo and checked and mine also has this ridge thing. There's also quite a few marks on it, I've had it abit on a few other lipsticks but there's alot more on this one. And, I just swatched it and a small chunk has just come off the top point on the bullet. Wtf Mac? It does look gorgeous though, but feels very dry. I can't try it on my lips yet because my lips are really chapped right now, hopefully I'll be able to put it on in a couple of days.


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (May 8, 2013)

FashionDoll said:


> Yep, I've just got my Riri woo and checked and mine also has this ridge thing. There's also quite a few marks on it, I've had it abit on a few other lipsticks but there's alot more on this one. And, I just swatched it and a small chunk has just come off the top point on the bullet. Wtf Mac? It does look gorgeous though, but feels very dry. I can't try it on my lips yet because my lips are really chapped right now, hopefully I'll be able to put it on in a couple of days.


  It does feel dry going on, but once it is on, it is very light weight and not dry feeling at all! And it is super pretty!! Don't have ruby woo to compare, don't care, loving me some riri woo


----------



## PeachTwist (May 8, 2013)

Not a problem, glad it could hopefully help!  The paper holders are great, everything just feels and looks so organised now.  I have OCD so anything unorganised makes me freak out mentally so it's a lot easier for me knowing where everything is and being able to see it easily.

  	Thank you!  Eye shadow has to be my biggest addiction though I've really started to jump onto blush and lipstick too.  I bought my lipstick holders off of Amazon, though I have to admit I'm really not happy with them.  In the photos they all looked to be the same height, when in reality they actually tier.  That's alright if I wanted them on display but I don't and having them tier does make it look a bit "bleh" when they're beside each other.  I'm planning on eventually finding some that are all the same height.


surfroxy said:


> Thank you so much for posting photos! What an amazing eyeshadow collection. (I am so shy when it comes to colour so my eyeshadows look pretty boring in comparison). They also look so pretty in their original pots! You have so many quad palettes too! WOW! Fantastic containers too! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## PeachTwist (May 8, 2013)

My Flaming Chic arrived today, pretty!  Has anyone else bought it?  What do you think?


----------



## toobusytostitch (May 8, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I hid mine in the drawer under my bed together with some scarves and jumpers. Shh! I can see where you're coming from though, it's almost too pretty to mess up, I haven't yet manage to swatch anything because I don't want to disturb that beautiful rainbow order...


	Sounds just like my daughter - when she was at primary school all her colouring pencils always had to be kept in the original pack, in strict rainbow order   Actually, that 'original pack' sounds like me!

  	I am actually in the position of having nothing due in the post - I will be at work on Friday (when my other half is working from home) and out all day Saturday, and won't have to worry about parcels being delivered 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.  Lately they've just been left in my place at the dining table with no comment!!  I don't think my other half really minds too much - though as with you, he doesn't like all the storage space being used up.  I'm so tempted by the new Tom Ford collection (especially the illuminator), but it's a bit too pricey anyway at the moment.


----------



## amy_forster (May 8, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> My Flaming Chic arrived today, pretty!  Has anyone else bought it?  What do you think?


  I bought it but I've not had chance to use it yet  I'm very excited about using it though! Have you tried it yet?


----------



## xfarrax (May 8, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> My Flaming Chic arrived today, pretty!  Has anyone else bought it?  What do you think?


  I love mine worn it about 4 times already and already the imprint is wearing off, I'm also scared it will run out quick because I use a lot to get the color payoff I prefer on my cheeks, does anyone else find this too?   Thinking of picking up blazing haute by the end of the week because I swatched it today Instore and it looks like such a nice peachy apricot color. Also picked up the skin finishes from this collection ( double def, definitely defined), which I haven't had the chance to try. As for baking beauties only got pure decoration lipstick. Also picked up the eyebrow fluid line from art of the eye that I missed last time, is the fluid line now permanent or limited? Cos I'm really loving it I can get such clean lines with it compared to powder.   Finally from TR I got underdressed lipgloss so far, on the verge of purchasing bare my soul quad because I love the green in it .


----------



## mushroomteagirl (May 8, 2013)

xfarrax said:


> Finally from TR I got underdressed lipgloss so far, on the verge of purchasing bare my soul quad because I love *the green in it .*


  	If you're only getting it for that I'm not sure I would bother it's very much the same as Club only not as good. If you don't own Club though and like the other shades I would go for it as it is a great quad, the best from MAC in a while


----------



## PeachTwist (May 8, 2013)

xfarrax said:


> Finally from TR I got underdressed lipgloss so far, on the verge of purchasing bare my soul quad because I love the green in it .


  	It only arrived today so haven't had a chance to wear it.  I swatched it, and it is a gorgeous colour but I feel like it took me 3-4 swipes to get the colour I wanted on my hand.  I'm hoping it'll pick up better with a brush but it feels almost as if it's TOO densly packed.. bit upset to be honest.  Thankfully the colour is beautiful but I'm hoping it won't take tons of effort when I use a brush to get it to show up on my cheeks.


----------



## FashionDoll (May 9, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> Not a problem, glad it could hopefully help!  The paper holders are great, everything just feels and looks so organised now.  I have OCD so anything unorganised makes me freak out mentally so it's a lot easier for me knowing where everything is and being able to see it easily.  Thank you!  Eye shadow has to be my biggest addiction though I've really started to jump onto blush and lipstick too.  I bought my lipstick holders off of Amazon, though I have to admit I'm really not happy with them.  In the photos they all looked to be the same height, when in reality they actually tier.  That's alright if I wanted them on display but I don't and having them tier does make it look a bit "bleh" when they're beside each other.  I'm planning on eventually finding some that are all the same height.


  I've been looking at lipstick holders on Ebay and Amazon and I noticed their all tiered. That's no good for me either, because like you I store my lipstick in drawers. I've seen examples of flat ones, I guess it's just a matter of finding them. I hope we're both able to find some soon.


----------



## surfroxy (May 9, 2013)

I could really kick myself. I've just been looking online everywhere for Underdressed and it seems everywhere is sold out. Boohoo. I knew I should have picked it up in my first haul. Hoping the rest of what I want will be available come payday tomorrow. :S


----------



## Anitacska (May 9, 2013)

I've just received one of my Debenhams orders and I'm VERY unimpressed. The Urban Decay Clinic eyeshadow pencil is dried out and one of the eyeshadows had fallen out of the Illamasqua Paranormal palette. They're both going back. They came rolled up in a jiffy bag, but other than that, no extra bubblewrap. Mind you, that wouldn't have helped the eyeshadow pencil, but still.

  	Just a heads up, free standard delivery code for the Mac website: GIGA.


----------



## Anitacska (May 9, 2013)

I've ordered the gold, green, pink and purple ones. Hopefully they'll arrive tomorrow (and not damaged!).



PeachTwist said:


> It only arrived today so haven't had a chance to wear it.  I swatched it, and it is a gorgeous colour but I feel like it took me 3-4 swipes to get the colour I wanted on my hand.  I'm hoping it'll pick up better with a brush but it feels almost as if it's TOO densly packed.. bit upset to be honest.  Thankfully the colour is beautiful but I'm hoping it won't take tons of effort when I use a brush to get it to show up on my cheeks.


----------



## Anitacska (May 9, 2013)

Yes, I was like that as a child and so are my children. A bit OCD me thinks.

  	You're so funny with your packages. I'm still expecting a small Debenhams package and an Amazon one (that's fancy dress for my son, so doesn't count anyway), and my big Enchanted Polish order, but I haven't yet had the dispatch e-mail for that yet, she's still working on the several thousand orders she's got! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






toobusytostitch said:


> Sounds just like my daughter - when she was at primary school all her colouring pencils always had to be kept in the original pack, in strict rainbow order   Actually, that 'original pack' sounds like me!
> I am actually in the position of having nothing due in the post - I will be at work on Friday (when my other half is working from home) and out all day Saturday, and won't have to worry about parcels being delivered
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## surfroxy (May 9, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I've ordered the gold, green, pink and purple ones. Hopefully they'll arrive tomorrow (and not damaged!).


  	Please do let us know how these turn out.


----------



## PeachTwist (May 9, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I've ordered the gold, green, pink and purple ones. Hopefully they'll arrive tomorrow (and not damaged!).
> 
> 
> I have to say, I'm seriously underwhelmed by the ED blushes. I bought all 5 and neither of them show up very well on me, not even the bright ones. They swatched badly on my arm and take several layers to show up on my cheeks and I'm not even dark! They just don't have the same gel/creamlike texture as the EDSFs and EDES.


  	I still haven't tried it on as I've been unwell and not bothered about putting make-up on, but it took a good 4 swipes just to get it to show up on my hand how I wanted it.  I ordered it because I like the EDSFs which are so smooth and pigmented and I have the 2 originally released, but I'm doubting I'll order another ED product.

  	By the way, what's the best brush to use for the EDSFs as a highlight?


----------



## PeachTwist (May 9, 2013)

Head's up ladies.

  	MAC Art of The Eye collection has been semi-restocked.  I'm picking up Gameela, Hajar Karim and Banafsaji.  I already own Parrot but wish I could get Farasha.  That and Parrot are both sold out still.


----------



## surfroxy (May 9, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> Head's up ladies.
> 
> *MAC Art of The Eye collection has been semi-restocked*.  I'm picking up Gameela, Hajar Karim and Banafsaji.  I already own Parrot but wish I could get Farasha.  That and Parrot are both sold out still.


  	I wish they would re-stock TR!


----------



## mushroomteagirl (May 9, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> By the way, what's the best brush to use for the EDSFs as a highlight?


  	I've never owned an ED product but I like using a 188 or 165 (sadly no longer with us) for highlighting with normal SFs and other highlighters.

  	Just had a sad experience with eBay I bought some Duo lash glue in dark as I already own it in the white/clear version and wanted to give it a try without paying the extortionate price MAC charges but it turned out to be a fake. It's a good job I knew better as it was so wrong it was like black ink and had this terrible chemically smell. I've reported it to both trading standards and eBay now as I'm surprised someone's not done real damage to their eyes with that kind of thing.


----------



## PeachTwist (May 9, 2013)

mushroomteagirl said:


> I've never owned an ED product but I like using a 188 or 165 (sadly no longer with us) for highlighting with normal SFs and other highlighters.
> 
> Just had a sad experience with eBay I bought some Duo lash glue in dark as I already own it in the white/clear version and wanted to give it a try without paying the extortionate price MAC charges but it turned out to be a fake. It's a good job I knew better as it was so wrong it was like black ink and had this terrible chemically smell. I've reported it to both trading standards and eBay now as I'm surprised someone's not done real damage to their eyes with that kind of thing.


  	Thanks, I don't have the MAC 188 but I do have the Sigma one, so I'll give that a try.

  	Oh wow, that's horrible.  I can't believe how some people sell things on ebay with no care for how it could affect someones well-being.  At least you've done the right thing by reporting it - many wouldn't, or, many wouldn't even know it was a fake.


----------



## rockin (May 10, 2013)

mushroomteagirl said:


> I've never owned an ED product but I like using a 188 or 165 (sadly no longer with us) for highlighting with normal SFs and other highlighters.
> 
> Just had a sad experience with eBay I bought some Duo lash glue in dark as I already own it in the white/clear version and wanted to give it a try without paying the extortionate price MAC charges but it turned out to be a fake. It's a good job I knew better as it was so wrong it was like black ink and had this terrible chemically smell. I've reported it to both trading standards and eBay now as I'm surprised someone's not done real damage to their eyes with that kind of thing.


  	I hope you've left negative feedback too, to alert potential buyers, although sadly there are sellers out there who know exactly how to get negative feedback removed (presumably they have a solicitor friend or relative who just writes a letter).  I've had that happen before, even though the feedback I left broke no rules and was not in any way rude. It was purely factual, as per guidelines.


----------



## pnfpn (May 10, 2013)

Is anyone getting the Dior Samba duo when it launches this month? I'm pretty sure that the Seventeen (when did they rename to that from 17?) polish in Peacock is a dead ringer for the metallic one! I looked at T's swatches and compared to my nail and they look really really similar.


----------



## Anitacska (May 10, 2013)

Well it seems that new buyer I was worried about is a time waster, they won 6 of my things and haven't paid, also they keep e-mailing to say they will and can I post the items today so they receive them by tomorrow! Yeah, cause I'm THAT stupid! Charlotte, was your person also from Woking? I can see from their feedback that they keep using different accounts as well. Argh!


----------



## Anitacska (May 10, 2013)

To be honest, I wouldn't trust T's pictures, they are very rarely colour accurate. Just sayin'... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But yes, I'm definitely getting that duo.



pnfpn said:


> Is anyone getting the Dior Samba duo when it launches this month? I'm pretty sure that the Seventeen (when did they rename to that from 17?) polish in Peacock is a dead ringer for the metallic one! I looked at T's swatches and compared to my nail and they look really really similar.


----------



## PeachTwist (May 10, 2013)

Are they crazy?!  As if you'd risk such a thing.  Morons!


----------



## surfroxy (May 10, 2013)

So it's payday, and everything I want off MAC/ department store websites have sold out. Boo! I did order Sun Dipped and one of the pencils though. :S Maybe I should just put away what I saved for the next collection. 

  	Sorry to those that are being messed around on ebay. I commend you all for your bravery at being an ebay seller. I have either been too scared or too lazy (or both) to ever venture there. Things I don't need anymore I usually either bin, keep in the attic somewhere or give to my gran to take to a charity shop somewhere. Even the appeal of using the money I would make for more cosmetics/storage doesn't seem to make me spring to life and start the process. Hope everything gets sorted out soon for you ebay warrior princesses!


----------



## charlotte366 (May 10, 2013)

I just checked and it was indeed Woking Surrey, have PM'd you the address I have, because I don't want to publically name her, but so that you can confirm it properly.

  	She did that to me the first time, I kept getting emails saying she was checking her bank account etc and they were worded in very poor english. The second time round she didn't even answer any emails, probably because I said from the outset that I had worked out that she had done this before to me! Can you PM me her new user name as I can block that one too? I know I can't stop her if she keeps opening new accounts but I can try!


----------



## charlotte366 (May 10, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> Are they crazy?!  As if you'd risk such a thing.  Morons!


  	This one is a right pain in the a**e, I don't understand how people can try to be so dishonest, the worst thing is although as I see a new usename for her I block it, I can't stop her with a new account until it is too late!


----------



## Anitacska (May 10, 2013)

What I've done is set my buyer requirements to as strict as possible and I will also be deleting bids from brand new buyers from now on. I'd rather not sell stuff than to have to deal with nutters like her.



charlotte366 said:


> This one is a right pain in the a**e, I don't understand how people can try to be so dishonest, the worst thing is although as I see a new usename for her I block it, I can't stop her with a new account until it is too late!


----------



## PeachTwist (May 10, 2013)

charlotte366 said:


> This one is a right pain in the a**e, I don't understand how people can try to be so dishonest, the worst thing is although as I see a new usename for her I block it, I can't stop her with a new account until it is too late!


  	That's crazy.  Ebay should be finding a way to permanently ban people like that!


----------



## FashionDoll (May 10, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> That's crazy.  Ebay should be finding a way to permanently ban people like that!


  It really is crazy that these people keep getting away with it! I don't understand how ebay can allow it to happen, it really is so unfair and I'm sorry for those of you that are having problems with these awful people!  And I also really get annoyed with people selling fakes. It's ridiculous, and some of them get the product to look so close to the real thing that most buyers don't even know. Whenever I buy make up from a seller on Ebay I'm like a detective trying to determine if it's real or not.


----------



## xfarrax (May 11, 2013)

Maybelline have bought out the eraser concealer in the uk now, spotted it yesterday in superdrug if anyone was interested in it. Only seem to be two colours 'light and 'nude'


----------



## Anitacska (May 11, 2013)

There's 10% off beauty at Debenhams again, online only at the moment, but also in store from Tuesday. I've reordered the Illamasqua palette and the UD eyeshadow pencil that arrived damaged/dried out the other day.

  	Also my other Debenha,s order has arrived (with the 4 UD Moonshadows). They look very pretty, but I haven't actually tested yet, want to take pictures for the blog first.


----------



## Anitacska (May 12, 2013)

This is just getting better. The buyer has sent me this message today:

  	"Hi,
	So sorry for the delay I have been really busy with my project needs to be completed by Monday,
	I can make Payment Tomorrow as I am on a Break,
	But I am back at Campus on Monday; would it be possible for you to Parcel my items and arrange Saturday Delivery Please.
	As soon as I hear back from you I will make transaction.
	Thank you"

  	I really don't understand why she would be sending these messages when she has absolutely no intentions to pay? Has she not got anything better to do with her time?! Bizarre. Of course she still hasn't paid, and I'm sure she won't. I've also had a message from another brand new buyer saying she can't bid because she doesn't have a Paypal account (I've banned buyers without Paypal), but she will pay by credit card like she always does (she has no feedback!). WTF is with all these nutters on eBay???


----------



## duku (May 12, 2013)

They're just trying to pull a fast one, I bet it works on unsuspecting eBay noobs. They get your stuff for free and sell it on for profit. Have you reported and blocked her? Can you do a second chance offer on the items?


----------



## PeachTwist (May 12, 2013)

xfarrax said:


> Maybelline have bought out the eraser concealer in the uk now, spotted it yesterday in superdrug if anyone was interested in it. Only seem to be two colours 'light and 'nude'


  	I've purchased it out of curiousity in "Light", so we'll see what it's like when it arrives, even though I've also just bought the EL DW Concealer as well, we'll see.

  	Has anyone used the Maybelline Dream Magic Touch Lumi thing?  I've purchased that as well as I wanted to get the MAC P&P Highlighter Pen but wanted to test out a lower end one to see if I even like the concept first.  Just curious about any opinions if you guys have.

  	I also bought the Rimmel Scandaleyes Kohl Kajal Eyeliner in Nude to give that a try as well as I've been told it's nice and soft/smooth.  We'll see when it gets here how they all are.

  	Has anyone tried the Beauty Blender?  I ordered the duo off Amazon for £21 instead of £26 from most places so I'm looking forward to seeing if that's a gimick or not too.


----------



## Anitacska (May 12, 2013)

I've relisted the items because only a couple of them were eligible for second chance offer. She can't bid on anything of mine again. 



duku said:


> They're just trying to pull a fast one, I bet it works on unsuspecting eBay noobs. They get your stuff for free and sell it on for profit. Have you reported and blocked her? Can you do a second chance offer on the items?


----------



## pnfpn (May 12, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> I've purchased it out of curiousity in "Light", so we'll see what it's like when it arrives, even though I've also just bought the EL DW Concealer as well, we'll see.
> 
> Has anyone used the Maybelline Dream Magic Touch Lumi thing?  I've purchased that as well as I wanted to get the MAC P&P Highlighter Pen but wanted to test out a lower end one to see if I even like the concept first.  Just curious about any opinions if you guys have.
> 
> ...


  	The nude liner is really nice. I have the Stila one too, which is much peachier I find the Rimmel one is more natural looking for my skin at least! As for the BB, I bought the Cosmopolitan sponge for about £3 from Superdrug and that works great. I'm sceptical about paying £21 for a sponge though


----------



## PeachTwist (May 12, 2013)

pnfpn said:


> The nude liner is really nice. I have the Stila one too, which is much peachier I find the Rimmel one is more natural looking for my skin at least! As for the BB, I bought the Cosmopolitan sponge for about £3 from Superdrug and that works great. I'm sceptical about paying £21 for a sponge though


  	Thanks - I completely forgot about Stila!  I'll try the Rimmel one though and see how it goes, I've never owned a nude liner so we'll see how much use it gets.  Ahh I didn't know about any BB dupes over here.  Ah well, I guess I'll see how I like the BB.  If it's not worth the £21, I won't be buying it again, lol.


----------



## charlotte366 (May 13, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I've relisted the items because only a couple of them were eligible for second chance offer. She can't bid on anything of mine again.


  	I hate to say this but you hope she doesn't bid again, looking at feedback on her various ID's she has a habitat of targeting people more than once by using a new account and snipe bidding at the last possible minute so you can't cancel the bid!

  	She was polite the first time she bought off me and kept responding to my messages, then she bought again when I relisted, using a different username, I called her out on it straight away and said if she didn't pay up I would file an unpaid buyer strike and block her again. She just never responded!


----------



## mushroomteagirl (May 13, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> Thanks - I completely forgot about Stila!  I'll try the Rimmel one though and see how it goes, I've never owned a nude liner so we'll see how much use it gets.  Ahh I didn't know about any BB dupes over here.  Ah well, I guess I'll see how I like the BB.  If it's not worth the £21, I won't be buying it again, lol.


  	I also have both the Stila and Rimmel ones and I agree the Stila one is much peachier it's also much creamier which means it deposits a lot more product adding to the more unnatural look. I thought at first the Rimmel one irritated my eyes but I've used it again since and been fine so it must have been a different product or a seriously sensitive eye day. I also recommend the UD Midnight Cowboy 24/7 liner which came as part of the 15 year anniversary set. It's more or a shimmery one but it looks beautiful on the waterline though again not as natural  (you can still pick it up from eBayers who have split up the set for a reasonable price like here: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Urban-Dec...osmetics_Eyeliner_PP&var=&hash=item460eeb1a19)

  	They are the only ones I've tried but I'd like to also try the NW15 Chromagraphic pencil from MAC

  	I also got a pink egg shaped BB dupe I bought it from a seller from China on eBay for a pound or two incl. P&P. It works pretty well though I only use it for Studio Sculpt which I rarely use these days as I still prefer the MAC 187 or Real Techniques expert face brush for any other foundations.I have read blog posts comparing the dupes with the BB and they say the BB is better but they couldn't really justify the price difference.
  	.


----------



## Anitacska (May 13, 2013)

Makes you wonder if she's right in the head...?! Why would anyone would want to do this repeatedly? Does she not have a life? Weird!



charlotte366 said:


> I hate to say this but you hope she doesn't bid again, looking at feedback on her various ID's she has a habitat of targeting people more than once by using a new account and snipe bidding at the last possible minute so you can't cancel the bid!
> 
> She was polite the first time she bought off me and kept responding to my messages, then she bought again when I relisted, using a different username, I called her out on it straight away and said if she didn't pay up I would file an unpaid buyer strike and block her again. She just never responded!


----------



## duku (May 13, 2013)

Is the Dior Summer collection out soon? I'm sure I saw someone say it's released on 17/05.


----------



## pnfpn (May 13, 2013)

It's on Harrods iirc but it hits other shops on the 17th yes.


----------



## xfarrax (May 13, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> I've purchased it out of curiousity in "Light", so we'll see what it's like when it arrives, even though I've also just bought the EL DW Concealer as well, we'll see.
> 
> Has anyone used the Maybelline Dream Magic Touch Lumi thing?  I've purchased that as well as I wanted to get the MAC P&P Highlighter Pen but wanted to test out a lower end one to see if I even like the concept first.  Just curious about any opinions if you guys have.
> 
> ...


  	I got the maybelline in nude and i've used it twice so far, i'm really loving the texture its unlike anything i've used before, the coverage isn't the heaviest for a concealer either i'd say its definitely less then the collection 2000 and i find it comparable to a lot of my higher end concealers, didn't crease either so i'm pretty impressed.

  	i've tried the BB, I think its a really good product but certainly dupeable. I've recently bought a pack of laura mercier sponges they are equally as good, only thing with these sponge like products is they just absorb a lot of the product, but they are amazing for blending and just getting the perfect base. prefer sponges to brushes for foundation application for sure.


----------



## Anitacska (May 13, 2013)

Ooh isn't that the same day as the Chanel one? What's the betting Debenhams won't have it available online until next week so we can't get the 10% off?



duku said:


> Is the Dior Summer collection out soon? I'm sure I saw someone say it's released on 17/05.


----------



## PeachTwist (May 13, 2013)

mushroomteagirl said:


> I also have both the Stila and Rimmel ones and I agree the Stila one is much peachier it's also much creamier which means it deposits a lot more product adding to the more unnatural look. I thought at first the Rimmel one irritated my eyes but I've used it again since and been fine so it must have been a different product or a seriously sensitive eye day. I also recommend the UD Midnight Cowboy 24/7 liner which came as part of the 15 year anniversary set. It's more or a shimmery one but it looks beautiful on the waterline though again not as natural  (you can still pick it up from eBayers who have split up the set for a reasonable price like here: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Urban-Dec...osmetics_Eyeliner_PP&var=&hash=item460eeb1a19)
> 
> They are the only ones I've tried but I'd like to also try the NW15 Chromagraphic pencil from MAC
> 
> ...


 
  	Thanks, I'll look into Midnight Cowboy.  I'm definitely excited to try the Rimmel one though to see how natural it is.

  	Ahh see, I didn't know about dupes on ebay etc.  I figured the UK didn't have them as I'd never seen them anywhere so I just bought the original to try.  Too late now, but we'll see.  Hopefully it's worthy!


----------



## PeachTwist (May 13, 2013)

xfarrax said:


> I got the maybelline in nude and i've used it twice so far, i'm really loving the texture its unlike anything i've used before, the coverage isn't the heaviest for a concealer either i'd say its definitely less then the collection 2000 and i find it comparable to a lot of my higher end concealers, didn't crease either so i'm pretty impressed.
> 
> i've tried the BB, I think its a really good product but certainly dupeable. I've recently bought a pack of laura mercier sponges they are equally as good, only thing with these sponge like products is they just absorb a lot of the product, but they are amazing for blending and just getting the perfect base. prefer sponges to brushes for foundation application for sure.


  	Thanks.  It's funny, everyone raves about the collection 2000 concealer but I don't feel it does very much.  I mean it's alright, but I don't get a much coverage.  I'd say it's pretty sheer.  We'll see how the Maybelline compares when it arrives and my EL DW.

  	Thanks!  I can't wait to try the BB tbh.  I'm hoping it's decent.  I usually use brushes but just fancied a change to see if anything took my fancy more.  Hope so.


----------



## Anitacska (May 14, 2013)

Amazingly my buyer has paid! I don't know if I'm pleased or shocked, lol!


----------



## charlotte366 (May 14, 2013)

I would be shocked and scared if i am honest!
  	Make sure you send it tracked/signed for so she can't pull a fast one and claim it never arrived that way and figures crossed she isn't disgruntled and decides to leave low detailed seller feedback or negative feedback. Although you might be able to get it removed if she does!

  	Fingers crossed! xx


----------



## rockin (May 14, 2013)

charlotte366 said:


> I would be shocked and scared if i am honest!
> Make sure you send it tracked/signed for so she can't pull a fast one and claim it never arrived that way and figures crossed she isn't disgruntled and decides to leave low detailed seller feedback or negative feedback. Although you might be able to get it removed if she does!
> 
> Fingers crossed! xx


  	I would be inclined to send it Special Delivery rather than Recorded Delivery - I've known posties forget to get signatures for Recordeds before, and Specials are tracked all the way.  It may cost a bit extra, but it would guard against a claim of non-delivery.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (May 14, 2013)

Totally agree with the above comments definitely send via recorded/special delivery. If I were you I'd even take pics or a short video of the products before sending to prove they are not damaged or fake or something.

  	Trading standards have got back to me about my dodgy seller which is a good thing as eBay haven't done a bloody thing as usual even though I reported the item as counterfeit etc.


----------



## Anitacska (May 14, 2013)

Yes, I will definitely send it by special delivery, fully insured. I can't protect myself against bad feedback, but I won't let her cheat me out of my money. I'm not sure what she's playing at, but if she tries anything dodgy, I will contact the police. I've sold her 250 quid worth of stuff!


----------



## surfroxy (May 14, 2013)

xfarrax said:


> Maybelline have bought out the eraser concealer in the uk now, spotted it yesterday in superdrug if anyone was interested in it. Only seem to be two colours 'light and 'nude'


  	I am very excited to hear this! I have been waiting to try it for months - it seems every US Beauty Blogger on the planet uses this!


----------



## PeachTwist (May 14, 2013)

surfroxy said:


> I am very excited to hear this! I have been waiting to try it for months - it seems every US Beauty Blogger on the planet uses this!


  	Yup.  Now if only Revlon would bring out the Colourstay Whipped.  I've been wanting to try it.


----------



## Anitacska (May 15, 2013)

Forgot to say, my second order with the Illamasqua palette and Urban Decay Clinic eyeshadow pencil arrived yesterday and again, the palette arrived damaged (one pan fell out and one eyeshadow fell out of its pan as well) and the eyeshadow pencil is dried out once again. Not cool Debenhams. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 They're both going back together with the other order.


----------



## charlotte366 (May 15, 2013)

Thats not good, what was debenhams packaging like? I had one Urban Decay shadow pencil in sin and I wasn't that impressed, it was very dry and dragged, I needed up throwing it out in the end.

  	I only have one experience of Illamasqua and thats was from the illamasqua website, everything arrived perfect except one eyeliner cake which was smashed, i sent it back and they sent a new one and that was smashed too, I asked for a refund and got to keep the product which i repressed into the pan and is fine for everyday use but not travel! They packaged well though in boxes with lots of filler, so I assumed it was a product fault when the second arrived damaged too!


----------



## Anitacska (May 15, 2013)

charlotte366 said:


> Thats not good, what was debenhams packaging like? I had one Urban Decay shadow pencil in sin and I wasn't that impressed, it was very dry and dragged, I needed up throwing it out in the end.  I only have one experience of Illamasqua and thats was from the illamasqua website, everything arrived perfect except one eyeliner cake which was smashed, i sent it back and they sent a new one and that was smashed too, I asked for a refund and got to keep the product which i repressed into the pan and is fine for everyday use but not travel! They packaged well though in boxes with lots of filler, so I assumed it was a product fault when the second arrived damaged too!


  They were rolled up in a jiffy bag as usual.  I'm guessingthe palette must be very fragile because it's usually sufficient and nothing else has broken in transit before, but in any case, that's not good enough for 34 quid. The pencils are just clearly old stock, I have one that's dried out like that, but the others are fine.


----------



## charlotte366 (May 15, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> They were rolled up in a jiffy bag as usual. I'm guessingthe palette must be very fragile because it's usually sufficient and nothing else has broken in transit before, but in any case, that's not good enough for 34 quid. The pencils are just clearly old stock, I have one that's dried out like that, but the others are fine.


  	The counter I bought my UD from isn't very busy so i think the pencil I bought must have been around for a while!

  	I wish Debehams would use boxes!

  	I have just been super naughty and purchased my wishlist bits from Space NK and qualified for the summer GWP, can't wait to receive it all. Only dissapointment was that a couple of the NARS satin pencils I wanted weren't in stock so I picked up the Yachiyo brush instead, I have wanted it for ages so felt it was worth the spluge to get the GWP. Fingers crossed it lives up to the hype!


----------



## duku (May 15, 2013)

John Lewis always price matches Debenhams promotions and I've just realised that they do free Click & Collect delivery to your nearest JL/Waitrose store. Best of all they stock some brands Debs doesn't have like Nars, Burberry, and Liz Earle.


----------



## PeachTwist (May 15, 2013)

charlotte366 said:


> The counter I bought my UD from isn't very busy so i think the pencil I bought must have been around for a while!
> 
> *I wish Debehams would use boxes*!
> 
> I have just been super naughty and purchased my wishlist bits from Space NK and qualified for the summer GWP, can't wait to receive it all. Only dissapointment was that a couple of the NARS satin pencils I wanted weren't in stock so I picked up the Yachiyo brush instead, I have wanted it for ages so felt it was worth the spluge to get the GWP. Fingers crossed it lives up to the hype!


  	I had a Debenhams order arrive today in a box.  It was the usual bubblewrap envelope in a box.  Then again, I did place an extremely large order for a lot of items (18 in total) so that must've been why it came in a box.  It even surprisingly came and needed a signature, which never happens when I order from Debenhams.


----------



## PeachTwist (May 15, 2013)

Does anyone use Muji drawers for storage?

  	I'm contemplating getting a couple sets for on top of my Malm.  I currently store all my brushes in pen pots but I have a cat and his hair flies around no matter how much I clean and lands on the bristles, so I'm constantly cleaning them to get it all off and not put it on my face which is frustrating, so I was thinking of putting them in some of the Muji drawers.  I just wonder if the brushes would fit in there without an issue?


----------



## duku (May 15, 2013)

I don't have any Muji drawers but I just wanted to say that Homebase does some similar ones. The paper sorters are A4 size so quite roomy.   http://www.homebase.co.uk/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?langId=110&storeId=10151&partNumber=548998 http://www.homebase.co.uk/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?langId=110&storeId=10151&partNumber=543523&rel_cmp=548998


----------



## Alisha1 (May 15, 2013)

duku said:


> http://www.homebase.co.uk/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?langId=110&storeId=10151&partNumber=543523&rel_cmp=548998


  	I have a small version of the Homebase ones also, they are exactly the same as the Muji ones just different sizes which is great cause they all go together!


----------



## Anitacska (May 15, 2013)

But they won't price match the brands/products Debenhams don't carry.



duku said:


> John Lewis always price matches Debenhams promotions and I've just realised that they do free Click & Collect delivery to your nearest JL/Waitrose store. Best of all they stock some brands Debs doesn't have like Nars, Burberry, and Liz Earle.


----------



## PeachTwist (May 15, 2013)

Thanks.  As nice as the A4 one is, the price of £20.99 for 3 drawers makes me a bit eh..
  	The smaller ones look good though and they're 54p cheaper than Muji.



Alisha1 said:


> I have 2 of the 2 drawer Muji drawers and brushes can fit in there though I use it to store other stuff like lipgloss  They are good but I think I'd prefer to have all my makeup hidden but I have no more room in my Alex drawer :/
> I have a small version of the Homebase ones also, they are exactly the same as the Muji ones just different sizes which is great cause they all go together!


----------



## gracie90 (May 15, 2013)

duku said:


> http://www.homebase.co.uk/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?langId=110&storeId=10151&partNumber=543523&rel_cmp=548998


	I have 2 of the Ryman version of the paper sorter and they work really well. The homebase ones are cheaper though!


----------



## PeachTwist (May 15, 2013)

gracie90 said:


> I have 2 of the Ryman version of the paper sorter and they work really well. The homebase ones are cheaper though!


  	Reassuring!

  	I'd rather the top drawer be an actual drawer instead of a lid for the small homebase one because I'd planned on putting stuff on top of it which I just remembered, which kind of ruffles my plans.


----------



## gracie90 (May 15, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> Reassuring!
> 
> I'd rather the top drawer be an actual drawer instead of a lid for the small homebase one because I'd planned on putting stuff on top of it which I just remembered, which kind of ruffles my plans.


  	I have an acrylic pencil pot/holder thing on top of my 2x 3 drawers for my brushes/eyeliners/lipliners, but I do like the idea of getting a lidded one for my everyday makeup (concealer, powder, eyebrow stuff)


----------



## lovesongx (May 15, 2013)

Extra 5% off beauty at Debenhams, Thursday 16th May only with the code BB72 x


----------



## Sojourner (May 15, 2013)

.....


----------



## charlotte366 (May 16, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> Does anyone use Muji drawers for storage?
> 
> I'm contemplating getting a couple sets for on top of my Malm.  I currently store all my brushes in pen pots but I have a cat and his hair flies around no matter how much I clean and lands on the bristles, so I'm constantly cleaning them to get it all off and not put it on my face which is frustrating, so I was thinking of putting them in some of the Muji drawers.  I just wonder if the brushes would fit in there without an issue?


  	I have the narrow ones for my everyday bits, they fit UD fullsize eyeliners in them, so you prob will want the wide ones if you want to use them for mac brushes to prevent the bristles being crushed!


----------



## surfroxy (May 16, 2013)

lovesongx said:


> Extra 5% off beauty at Debenhams, Thursday 16th May only with the code BB72 x


  	I've just given in and purchased some more pro-pans and some of the new UD Shadows. :S Thanks for the code!


----------



## mushroomteagirl (May 16, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *lovesongx* 



 	Extra 5% off beauty at Debenhams, Thursday 16th May only with the code BB72 x



  The only thing I wanted was the Illamasqua Hollow cream pigment and it's out of stock   Has anyone tried it especially if you are fair and for contouring?


----------



## PeachTwist (May 16, 2013)

mushroomteagirl said:


> The only thing I wanted was the Illamasqua Hollow cream pigment and it's out of stock Has anyone tried it especially if you are fair and for contouring?


  	I haven't but I just saw MissChievious using it on youtube which has made me want to, she's quite fair.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8VGhbKzHa34


----------



## PeachTwist (May 16, 2013)

charlotte366 said:


> I have the narrow ones for my everyday bits, they fit UD fullsize eyeliners in them, so you prob will want the wide ones if you want to use them for mac brushes to prevent the bristles being crushed!


  	Thanks!


----------



## Anitacska (May 16, 2013)

Thank you so much! I've just ordered the two new Dior blush/bronzers and the green/teal nail polish duo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







lovesongx said:


> Extra 5% off beauty at Debenhams, Thursday 16th May only with the code BB72 x


----------



## pnfpn (May 16, 2013)

Can you do a swatch of the metallic one when you get it? I really want to compare it to the one I bought from Boots.


----------



## nikou (May 17, 2013)

gracie90 said:


> I have 2 of the Ryman version of the paper sorter and they work really well. The homebase ones are cheaper though!


  I have the homebase on. I got mine and the acrylic thing on top at the same time when home base had 15% off which they usually do every weekend.I think they're far larger than the muji ones.


----------



## surfroxy (May 17, 2013)

Thanks for the photos! I think you have sold these to me for sure! Ha!


----------



## gracie90 (May 17, 2013)

nikou said:


>


  	They look great! I might need another set of drawers soon and since the Homebase ones are cheaper and look exactly the same, then that's what I'll go for!
  	p.s. I love all your blushes!

  	Here's mine almost a year ago:









  	Random, but I went on a night out with my year at uni last night because we finished all our exams, and over a dozen of the girls (including me!) had their phones stolen out of their bags. I'm so annoyed!


----------



## nikou (May 17, 2013)

gracie90 said:


> They look great! I might need another set of drawers soon and since the Homebase ones are cheaper and look exactly the same, then that's what I'll go for! p.s. I love all your blushes!  Here's mine almost a year ago:
> 
> 
> 
> Random, but I went on a night out with my year at uni last night because we finished all our exams, and over a dozen of the girls (including me!) had their phones stolen out of their bags. I'm so annoyed!


  Thank you  Seriously? Have you told the police? That's really terrible. Is there a way to claim on insurance or anything? My exams start on Monday.I'm petrified and revising like a maniac.


----------



## gracie90 (May 17, 2013)

Quote:


nikou said:


> My exams start on Monday.I'm petrified and revising like a maniac.


  	Both of my housemates are out at the moment, but when one of them gets back I'll use their phone to report it stolen! My sim card has been cancelled and I'm getting a new phone on my house insurance. I'm just really pissed of about all my photos and stuff that's now gone 

  	Good luck for your exams - mine didn't go fantastically, but I won't find out my results for a couple of weeks anyway!


----------



## rockin (May 17, 2013)

gracie90 said:


> They look great! I might need another set of drawers soon and since the Homebase ones are cheaper and look exactly the same, then that's what I'll go for!
> p.s. I love all your blushes!
> 
> Here's mine almost a year ago:
> ...


  	Oh no, I hope the place had CCTV and they can catch the thief!  Was your phone insured?  I don't know if mine is insured with my  household contents policy or not




  	Just seen on Twitter:

  	"*Illamasqua* ‏@*Illamasqua*  1h 
  	THANK YOU for helping us to hit 50K followers! Use 'TWITTER50' to enjoy 50% off ALL PRODUCTS http://www.illamasqua.com !"

  	Apparently the offer is until 5pm today.


----------



## gracie90 (May 17, 2013)

rockin said:


> Oh no, I hope the place had CCTV and they can catch the thief!  Was your phone insured?  I don't know if mine is insured with my  household contents policy or not
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	50% off EVERYTHING?? That's amazing!


----------



## gracie90 (May 17, 2013)

gracie90 said:


> 50% off EVERYTHING?? That's amazing!


	I was going to buy foundation but my shade is out of stock. Grrr! Plus the website is really slow today, surprise surprise!


----------



## Anitacska (May 17, 2013)

Thanks, just ordering the Paranormal palette. Third time lucky?

  	Website is blooming slow though...



rockin said:


> Oh no, I hope the place had CCTV and they can catch the thief!  Was your phone insured?  I don't know if mine is insured with my  household contents policy or not
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rockin (May 17, 2013)

Any recommendations for Illamasqua products?


----------



## Anitacska (May 17, 2013)

I can't place an order, after checking out with Paypal it just goes blank and then the Sage Pay site says it didn't go through. Argh!


----------



## duku (May 17, 2013)

That's such a good offer but I can't even get on the website! The brush I want is probably sold out anyway.


----------



## charlotte366 (May 17, 2013)

I am on the site but it is soo slow, trying to pick up a couple of bits, fingers crossed it will let me check out! 1 more bit to add to my basket then I will try!


----------



## PeachTwist (May 17, 2013)

So I've battled like crazy to get on the Illamasqua website.

  	I placed an order for Naked Rose blush and Hollow cream pigment to try.

  	I've an e-mail from paypal saying I paid them but no confirmation e-mail of the order from Illamasqua yet.  I hope it goes through.  These are the first products I've ever ordered from them so hopefully it goes through & I like them.


----------



## Anitacska (May 17, 2013)

I've managed eventually, but it took a while. Still, £17 off isn't bad.


----------



## charlotte366 (May 17, 2013)

still battling to add the last bit to my bag, website has improved slightly just hoping it doesn't empty my bag pre check out!


----------



## gracie90 (May 17, 2013)

Quote:


charlotte366 said:


> still battling to add the last bit to my bag, website has improved slightly just hoping it doesn't *empty my bag pre check out*!


  	It did that to me and I've been trying to re-add everything for the past half hour! I hope it works!


----------



## rockin (May 17, 2013)

It took what seemed like forever, but my order eventually went through.  I haven't got the email yet, but I did print off the on-screen invoice. 

  	Now I can get ready and go real-life shopping - only Sainsburys, unfortunately


----------



## charlotte366 (May 17, 2013)

I keep getting half way through the checkout process and it throws me back to my basket with the discount code in it! must keep trying....should be working!


----------



## mushroomteagirl (May 17, 2013)

I'm trying to used the site it's like pulling teeth at least most of the stuff I am buying is still in stock though.

  	ETA - I just got through and my order's been placed. I got 2 blushers in Katie & Lover, 2 cream pigments in Androgen & Hollow, 2 cream blushers in Zygomatic & Lies & 3 lippies in Kontrol, Apocalips & Underworld. I probably won't wear Apocalips out of the house but I've wanted it for a while now but didn't want to spend close to 17 quid on it. I really wanted ESP & Disciple lippies as well as Rude cream blush too but they were  out of stock.

  	I've had a a PayPal receipt but no confirmation mail from Illamasqua though I've saved the page giving my order confirmation and number just in case


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (May 17, 2013)

charlotte366 said:


> I keep getting half way through the checkout process and it throws me back to my basket with the discount code in it! must keep trying....should be working!


	This happened to me too, I swear like 7 times before it finally went thru!!


----------



## gracie90 (May 17, 2013)

I finally got my order finished!

  	What did everyone pick up? (or is trying to get?)

  	I ended up with Raindrops n/p, Sophie powder blush and Dixie cream blush. Not bad for 25 quid!


----------



## charlotte366 (May 17, 2013)

Still trying...... driving me nuts

  	If it works I m picking up skin base in no 3 and no 1, hussy and lover blush singles, brow gel, empressive kit and gleam cream.... don't think the website will let me through though!


----------



## jennyap (May 17, 2013)

Trying to get Raindrops and Radium n/ps, Posture lipstick and maybe a blush if can get that far. Trying being the operative word!


----------



## gracie90 (May 17, 2013)

charlotte366 said:


> Still trying...... driving me nuts
> 
> If it works I m picking up *skin base in no 3 and no 1*, hussy and lover blush singles, brow gel, empressive kit and gleam cream.... don't think the website will let me through though!


  	I really wanted no. 2 
  	The website is being very frustrating!


----------



## jennyap (May 17, 2013)

gracie90 said:


> I really wanted no. 2
> *The website is being very frustrating!*


  	Very! I've given up. Just not worth the hassle.


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (May 17, 2013)

I got Eurydice and ESP lipsticks; repulse and boost lipglosses and the precision gel liner.  I hope everyone got to check out with what they wanted.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (May 17, 2013)

I really wanted ESP but it was out of stock  You'll have to let me know how it is when it arrives and whether it's worth paying full price


----------



## PeachTwist (May 17, 2013)

I still don't have an order confirmation e-mail from them.  I'm a bit miffed considering I have the paypal receipt e-mail.  So if I've paid, I better be getting my order.  I tried e-mailing a couple hours ago but no response, not much of a surprise though.


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (May 17, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> I still don't have an order confirmation e-mail from them.  I'm a bit miffed considering I have the paypal receipt e-mail.  So if I've paid, I better be getting my order.  I tried e-mailing a couple hours ago but no response, not much of a surprise though.


	Last time I ordered from them I got absolutely no confirmation from them til I got a text saying my order was out for delivery.


----------



## PeachTwist (May 17, 2013)

MakeMeUp79 said:


> Last time I ordered from them I got absolutely no confirmation from them til I got a text saying my order was out for delivery.


  	This is my first time ordering and I thought I had registered with them but apparently not.  I'm hoping it'll all be smooth going though.  Thanks for the reassurance.


----------



## gracie90 (May 17, 2013)

My order confirmation email was in my Junk folder, but hopefully everything will go through smoothly! I just wish I could have bought foundation grrr


----------



## charlotte366 (May 17, 2013)

My payment finally went through at 5.05.... With discount! I had so much trouble trying to pay, I switched cards and it eventually it went through, had 1 confirmation email from illamasqua, just hoping that I don't get charged more than once as it got very close to completing several times when I tried to use my credit card, but always appeared to abort and go back to my basket with all the bits still in it. Must remember to check my online statements over the weekend to check and if so email them to get it resolved!  I suspect it will be a week before it arrives, they will prob struggle to cope with demand!


----------



## charlotte366 (May 17, 2013)

gracie90 said:


> My order confirmation email was in my Junk folder, but hopefully everything will go through smoothly! I just wish I could have bought foundation grrr


  I wasn't sure between skin base 2 & 3 but I ware warm ivory in bobbi brown and on their shade guide it suggests shade 3 so I also picked up the white as I have wanted it for ages and I can lighten other foundations too!


----------



## duku (May 17, 2013)

I wanted the highlighter brush but it was sold out as suspected. Hope y'all get your orders okay.

  	I think they're running it again for an hour starting tonight at midnight (BST) so I may try to get Androgen and Hollow pigments.


----------



## gracie90 (May 17, 2013)

charlotte366 said:


> I suspect it will be a week before it arrives, they will prob struggle to cope with demand!


	I'm glad you got what you wanted in the end! I paid using paypal, I thought it might make the process go a bit quicker (it didn't!)


----------



## PeachTwist (May 17, 2013)

gracie90 said:


> My order confirmation email was in my Junk folder, but hopefully everything will go through smoothly! I just wish I could have bought foundation grrr


  	I've checked my junk folder, no confirmation.  I'm getting a bit worried now.  I don't want to order it again between midnight and 1am (confirmed on Twitter) if it's not necessary but their Customer Service is closed and they're saying on Twitter it can take up to 48hrs.  I'm a bit miffed - the sale will be over by then!


----------



## gracie90 (May 17, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> I've checked my junk folder, no confirmation.  I'm getting a bit worried now.  I don't want to order it again between midnight and 1am (confirmed on Twitter) if it's not necessary but their Customer Service is closed and they're saying on Twitter it can take up to 48hrs.  I'm a bit miffed - the sale will be over by then!


	Did you make an account on the Illamasqua website? Maybe you can log in and see if they have any record of your order there?


----------



## PeachTwist (May 17, 2013)

gracie90 said:


> Did you make an account on the Illamasqua website? Maybe you can log in and see if they have any record of your order there?


  	Nope.  I thought I had one, but apparently not.  I have the paypal receipt but no confirmation of the order.  I'd just like to know tbh so I don't waste the money re-ordering.


----------



## charlotte366 (May 17, 2013)

If 





PeachTwist said:


> Nope.  I thought I had one, but apparently not.  I have the paypal receipt but no confirmation of the order.  I'd just like to know tbh so I don't waste the money re-ordering.


  If you have a receipt you should be ok? My previous experience of illamasqua customer service is good, if you have a receipt from psypal then I would expect them to honor it to be honest, they will know that the website was struggling, does the PayPal email day what you ordered or have an order no etc?   I doubt there will be a huge amount of stock left at midnight, I suspect they are using the gap to update stocks and a lot of popular products will be gone.  I'm looking forward to trying some new bits and pieces but equally I had better add some new bits to my sale to make room !


----------



## rockin (May 17, 2013)

I haven't received an order confirmation email, but I did save the page as a pdf file.  I set up an account during the buying process, and I've had an email confirming that the account has been set up, so at least I'm sure I gave the right email address.

  	I ordered  the Paranormal eyeshadow quad, Pink Raindrops, Scarce and Ouija nail varnish.  I don't really need any more nail varnish, but I couldn't resist - the Ouija UV nail varnish sounded fun.


----------



## Anitacska (May 17, 2013)

I only ordered the Paranormal palette. I got a confirmation e-mail, but it took a while to come through.


----------



## Alisha1 (May 17, 2013)

gracie90 said:


> They look great! I might need another set of drawers soon and since the Homebase ones are cheaper and look exactly the same, then that's what I'll go for!
> p.s. I love all your blushes!
> 
> Here's mine almost a year ago:
> ...


  	Oh no my phone was stolen last year and it's such a terrible feeling considering I live off my phone! Plus it was expensive :/ Did you have your phone backed up on your computer? I thankfully did so getting the data back wasn't a problem it's just the fact that some arsewipe has my phone that's annoying!

  	I'm going to resist the midnight Illamasqua sale, I want the Matte top coat and one of the polishes but I want to buy the LE ones that are coming out with all the summer collections so I'm forcing myself to skip these :/ Shame I missed out on the extra 5% off that Debenhams had as I'm running low on my Clinique sunscreen :/ that's what I get for not coming on Specktra for a few days I guess! lol


----------



## gracie90 (May 17, 2013)

Quote:


Alisha1 said:


> Oh no my phone was stolen last year and it's such a terrible feeling considering I live off my phone! Plus it was expensive :/ *Did you have your phone backed up on your computer?* I thankfully did so getting the data back wasn't a problem it's just the fact that some arsewipe has my phone that's annoying!
> 
> I'm going to resist the midnight Illamasqua sale, I want the Matte top coat and one of the polishes but I want to buy the LE ones that are coming out with all the summer collections so I'm forcing myself to skip these :/ Shame I missed out on the extra 5% off that Debenhams had as I'm running low on my Clinique sunscreen :/ that's what I get for not coming on Specktra for a few days I guess! lol


  	I didn't, because I'm an idiot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	When I eventually get a new phone I am definitely doing all the "find my iphone" apps and everything. Not having my photos and things is so annoying! Myself and 4 other girls in my year at uni have all reported what happened to the police, but I highly doubt I'm ever going to be seeing it again!


----------



## duku (May 17, 2013)

Placed an order for Hollow and Androgen cream pigments and the neutral palette. Oops, went back for Naked Rose blush at the last minute. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






gracie90 said:


> Quote:
> I didn't, because I'm an idiot
> 
> 
> ...


  	Sorry to hear about your phone, Gracie! I hope your insurers sort it out quickly.


----------



## gracie90 (May 17, 2013)

Ha, I went back for Seduce cream blush and skin base in 01 to mix with my current foundations! Plus it was my 3rd order from Illamasqua.com, so I got 10% off everything, and then the 50% off too!!


----------



## gracie90 (May 17, 2013)

Urgh, my second order seems to have done the same thing as Peachtwist's. I have an email of paypal saying that I've sent payment, but my account on Illamasqua.com doesn't show the order! I hope it goes through or I'll be emialing like crazy to get my money back!


----------



## PeachTwist (May 17, 2013)

Yes please!  It'd just be nice to see how the brushes would fit if possible or if they'd be cramped or something.  I just want somewhere to store them that isn't upright in a pencil holder.  I love my cat but I can't take washing my brushes before I've used them just to get it off!


gracie90 said:


> Urgh, my second order seems to have done the same thing as Peachtwist's. I have an email of paypal saying that I've sent payment, but my account on Illamasqua.com doesn't show the order! I hope it goes through or I'll be emialing like crazy to get my money back!


----------



## PeachTwist (May 17, 2013)

Does anyone know of any non-permanent hair dyes that actually DO wash out after a certain length of time without leaving a funny colour?

  	I'm fed up with my hair and hopefully getting it cut tomorrow (last minute decision) and I want to dye it black - I used to have it black years ago and swore I'd never dye it black again due to the hassle I had getting it out when I wanted to come back to my natural colour but I really miss having it that way, but know I'll regret doing it permanently come the time I want to change again.


----------



## Alisha1 (May 18, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> Yes please!  It'd just be nice to see how the brushes would fit if possible or if they'd be cramped or something.  I just want somewhere to store them that isn't upright in a pencil holder.  I love my cat but I can't take washing my brushes before I've used them just to get it off!
> 
> Right?  It's ridiculous.  I know I only paid like £17.50 or something but that's still not the point.  If the order doesn't ship then I'll be expecting them to either honour the code and allow me to have 50% off again or a refund.  Not impressed with it!  I e-mailed them around 4pm - no reply.  I also tweeted - no reply, but they replied to others.  Just annoying really as it's the first products of theirs I've ordered to try.  Btw, what shade are you in MAC?


  	I'll take pictures late on today 

  	Hopefully illamasqua will honour your order, I've only ordered from them once before and they seemed ok but that was ages ago lol


----------



## charlotte366 (May 18, 2013)

I popped into boots this morning and the bourjois summer stuff is in and on offer, I picked up the bronzing bb cream bronzing primer and a purple coloured mascara, paid with my boots points so didn't feel too bad after this weeks splurge!


----------



## Alisha1 (May 18, 2013)

PeachTwist - Hope this helps 





  	The botton drawers are 2 2-drawer Mujis and the 3 drawer at the top is the small Homebase drawer







  	The pic is blurry but you can see that both the MAC brushes fit in the Muji with room to spare, the top one is a big face brush and doesn't touch the top or anything like that 
  	The Homebase drawer is too small to fit in any of my MAC brushes, Real Technique brushes fit just about but it's a very tight fit, my HG Shiseido foundation brush fits fine but that's tiny lol - HTH


----------



## duku (May 18, 2013)

charlotte366 said:


> I popped into boots this morning and the bourjois summer stuff is in and on offer, I picked up the *bronzing bb cream bronzing primer* and a purple coloured mascara, paid with my boots points so didn't feel too bad after this weeks splurge!


  	Let us know how you get on with them! My Superdrug doesn't have them in yet.


----------



## charlotte366 (May 19, 2013)

duku said:


> Let us know how you get on with them! My Superdrug doesn't have them in yet.


  	In my boots the stand said it was an exclusive, i think superdrug got the cream blushes first and boots got the bronzing stuff for summer first!


----------



## charlotte366 (May 19, 2013)

Feeling guilty following my space nl and illamasqua hauls last week, decided that the low buy didn't work so think I am going to go for a no buy. Decided that I am not going to but anything after Christmas, I checked my stash today, I have more bits to add to my sale on here and BNIB bits to ebay. I have enough mascaras for a new one everymonth for the next year so I think it might be for the best.

  	If anyone here has a wishlist or is after something specific let me know or keep an eye on my sale as I am going to be adding new bits and pieces prob in early June, I think looking at what I pulled out today it will include OPI, Essie, MAC, Guerlain, Real Techniques and some Tarte Blushes.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (May 19, 2013)

charlotte366 said:


> Feeling guilty following my space nl and illamasqua hauls last week, decided that the low buy didn't work so think I am going to go for a no buy. Decided that I am not going to but anything after Christmas, I checked my stash today, I have more bits to add to my sale on here and BNIB bits to ebay. I have enough mascaras for a new one everymonth for the next year so I think it might be for the best.
> 
> If anyone here has a wishlist or is after something specific let me know or keep an eye on my sale as I am going to be adding new bits and pieces prob in early June, I think looking at what I pulled out today it will include OPI, Essie, MAC, Guerlain, Real Techniques and some Tarte Blushes.


  	Ooh I'd be interested in the Tarte blushes  What shades do you have?


----------



## charlotte366 (May 19, 2013)

mushroomteagirl said:


> Ooh I'd be interested in the Tarte blushes  What shades do you have?


  	I am parting with 3 of the 6 shades I CP'd from the states about 6-8 weeks ago. Parting with Natural Beauty, Amused and Frisky all swatched only and still in boxes. PM me if your interested.

  	Decided to ebay my spare set of the real techniques Ltd edition brushes and my BNIB Estee Lauder Tease Blush as they seem to be making quite a bit of money on ebay. Also planning on listing my clarisonic Mia as I never use it!


----------



## Anitacska (May 19, 2013)

I know Lou was after an EL Tease blush if you want to pm her, although I don't know what her budget is for that.



charlotte366 said:


> I am parting with 3 of the 6 shades I CP'd from the states about 6-8 weeks ago. Parting with Natural Beauty, Amused and Frisky all swatched only and still in boxes. PM me if your interested.
> 
> Decided to ebay my spare set of the real techniques Ltd edition brushes and my BNIB *Estee Lauder Tease Blush* as they seem to be making quite a bit of money on ebay. Also planning on listing my clarisonic Mia as I never use it!


----------



## surfroxy (May 19, 2013)

Just managed to get my hands on Underdressed from Debenhams so I'm really happy after finding it to be sold out everywhere. Just holding out on Sheer Seduction now before taking a break before the next collection launches!   I really want the new Naked Summer Basics palette when it arrives over here too.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (May 19, 2013)

charlotte366 said:


> I am parting with 3 of the 6 shades I CP'd from the states about 6-8 weeks ago. Parting with Natural Beauty, Amused and Frisky all swatched only and still in boxes. PM me if your interested.


  	I was after Tipsy or Exposed really, shame


----------



## surfroxy (May 19, 2013)

mushroomteagirl said:


> Have I missed something? Only seen that we were getting the 2 new shadow pencils, 3 new single e/s shades, the moondust e/s & the mattifying powder for the summer. I think there might be a new style BYO palette but that's all I've seen and Google doesn't come back with anything so I'm very curious!  I was after Tipsy or Exposed really, shame


  Sorry, I still get emails from Sephora from when I lived in the states.   It's called Naked Flushed if I remember right. It's a highlighter, bronzer & Blush.


----------



## charlotte366 (May 19, 2013)

mushroomteagirl said:


> Have I missed something? Only seen that we were getting the 2 new shadow pencils, 3 new single e/s shades, the moondust e/s & the mattifying powder for the summer. I think there might be a new style BYO palette but that's all I've seen and Google doesn't come back with anything so I'm very curious!
> 
> I was after Tipsy or Exposed really, shame


  	Thats ok, I am keeping exposed, I asked for Tipsy when I CPd' but got frisky instead, never mind, have fun looking, will prob ebay these as they are rare in the UK and will prob get more for them off ebay!


----------



## charlotte366 (May 19, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I know Lou was after an EL Tease blush if you want to pm her, although I don't know what her budget is for that.


  	Will PM lou and see, would rather rehome if I can!


----------



## mushroomteagirl (May 19, 2013)

Ah we've had that for a while now check debenhams ;-)


----------



## mushroomteagirl (May 19, 2013)

Oops double post


----------



## mushroomteagirl (May 19, 2013)

charlotte366 said:


> Thats ok, I am keeping exposed, I asked for Tipsy when I CPd' but got frisky instead, never mind, have fun looking, will prob ebay these as they are rare in the UK and will prob get more for them off ebay!


  	Thanks anyway and good luck with eBay, hopefully you don't get a nutjob


----------



## PeachTwist (May 19, 2013)

Alisha1 said:


> PeachTwist - Hope this helps
> 
> The botton drawers are 2 2-drawer Mujis and the 3 drawer at the top is the small Homebase drawer
> 
> The pic is blurry but you can see that both the MAC brushes fit in the Muji with room to spare, the top one is a big face brush and doesn't touch the top or anything like that  The Homebase drawer is too small to fit in any of my MAC brushes, Real Technique brushes fit just about but it's a very tight fit, my HG Shiseido foundation brush fits fine but that's tiny lol - HTH


  Ahh yes! Thank you! This is a major help. I'll just get the ones from Muji as it works out cheaper than the big homebase ones and I know it'll work for what I want. Appreciate the help! Hopefully this reply works, on my phone and never been on the forum on here before lol.


----------



## surfroxy (May 20, 2013)

mushroomteagirl said:


> Ah we've had that for a while now check debenhams ;-)


  Really? I thought the flushed version had yet to arrive over here? All I can see is the basics original version?


----------



## mushroomteagirl (May 20, 2013)

surfroxy said:


> Really? I thought the flushed version had yet to arrive over here? All I can see is the basics original version?


  	It's here but out of stock at the min which might be why it wasn't showing: http://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/prod_10701_10001_123932023499_-1

  	You might be able to pick it up if you have a counter near you otherwise they have it at House of Fraser here: http://www.houseoffraser.co.uk/Urban+Decay+Naked+Flushed+Compact/180955341,default,pd.html?cm_mmc=Google+Shopping-_-Product+Extensions+And+Listings-_-Urban+Decay-_-_Urban+Decay+Naked+Flushed+Compact&_$ja=tsid:44970|cid:146503915|cgid:7042126195

  	It seems to be out of stock in a lot of places e.g. HQHair & BeautyBay as well as Debs.


----------



## surfroxy (May 20, 2013)

Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! That's amazing!!


----------



## Anitacska (May 20, 2013)

Has anyone picked up anything from the Chanel summer collection yet? I haven't had the chance to go shopping yet and it's not up on any website. I thought it was supposed to be out last Friday? I really only want a couple of nail polishes, but I do really want them!


----------



## gracie90 (May 20, 2013)

Quote:


Anitacska said:


> Has anyone picked up anything from the Chanel summer collection yet? I haven't had the chance to go shopping yet and it's not up on any website. I thought it was supposed to be out last Friday? I really only want a couple of nail polishes, but I do really want them!


  	Thought it was the 31st?


----------



## Anitacska (May 20, 2013)

I thought it was last Friday. That might be why it's not up then! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







gracie90 said:


> Quote:
> Thought it was the 31st?


----------



## duku (May 20, 2013)

All of our Illamasqua orders are going to take ages to come through aren't they?  





charlotte366 said:


> In my boots the stand said it was an exclusive, i think superdrug got the cream blushes first and boots got the bronzing stuff for summer first!


 Thanks! I'll have to pop into one of the bigger ones soon. Did you see if they had any of the new lip things? The rouge edition shines and those crayon thingies. A few of them are calling my name.


----------



## rockin (May 20, 2013)

duku said:


> Thanks! I'll have to pop into one of the bigger ones soon. Did you see if they had any of the new lip things? The rouge edition shines and those crayon thingies. A few of them are calling my name.


 
  	Just looked on Illamasqua, and it says my order status is "picking & packing".  If the slowness of their site on the day is anything to go by, they will have had loads of orders due to the 50% off deal, even though it was only for a few hours, so they'll be busy working their way through them.  Fingers crossed we all get everything we ordered


----------



## charlotte366 (May 20, 2013)

Mine





rockin said:


> Just looked on Illamasqua, and it says my order status is "picking & packing".  If the slowness of their site on the day is anything to go by, they will have had loads of orders due to the 50% off deal, even though it was only for a few hours, so they'll be busy working their way through them.  Fingers crossed we all get everything we ordered


  Mine says the same, I checked my other card and luckily have only be charged once!  Think it might be the end of the week before we see anything arriving though!  I didn't see any new lip bits on the bourjois stand but I grabbed what I was after and legged it to the till!


----------



## mushroomteagirl (May 20, 2013)

Mine is also picking & packing still.

  	I placed an order for the Bourjois cream blushes as I thought I'd take advantage of the 3 for 2 offer at Superdrug rather than just the quid off at Boots. I hope they are as good as the reviews make them out to be, I'm on a bit of a cream blush kick at the moment, and I also ordered the Revlon ones as I'd been wanting to try them for ages.


----------



## duku (May 20, 2013)

Mine are also picking & packing. I saw on their twitter that their warehouse is open Monday-Friday so they'll be just starting to fulfil orders today. I don't really mind waiting, that offer was amazing!  I saw the cream blushes in Superdrug a few days ago, they're nice but pretty small. Didn't get any because I couldn't decide which ones to get.


----------



## Anitacska (May 20, 2013)

Mine too.


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (May 21, 2013)

I got a text to say my illamasqua order is due for delivery tomorrow ... mind you I still have not received an order confirmation ... maybe its just their way. I never got an order confirmation the 1st time I ordered from them either


----------



## Anitacska (May 21, 2013)

MakeMeUp79 said:


> I got a text to say my illamasqua order is due for delivery tomorrow ... mind you I still have not received an order confirmation ... maybe its just their way. I never got an order confirmation the 1st time I ordered from them either


  Mine is coming tomorrow too. Chances are I'll miss it as I'll have to go out a couple of times. I know they give you a window of one hour, but I don't think you can change that on the day. Oh well, we'll see.


----------



## nikou (May 21, 2013)

I did a live chat and mac said that All about orange will come out early June. They didn't have a specific date

  	I'm so glad it's June. Can't wait


----------



## Anitacska (May 21, 2013)

Thanks! I might eventually buy a Flamingo lipstick, missed out on it last time. I'm not sure if I want anything else, I think that will be the collection I'll have to see in person. I'll be flying on the Thursday (6th June), so hopefully I can buy stuff in the duty free. 



nikou said:


> I did a live chat and mac said that All about orange will come out early June. They didn't have a specific date
> 
> I'm so glad it's June. Can't wait


----------



## nikou (May 21, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Thanks! I might eventually buy a Flamingo lipstick, missed out on it last time. I'm not sure if I want anything else, I think that will be the collection I'll have to see in person. I'll be flying on the Thursday (6th June), so hopefully I can buy stuff in the duty free.


 That would be good.20% off! I'm going on holiday on 10th July. Hopefully the tropical collection will be out. I wouldn't know whether or not to buy things when the collection comes out or hope Heathrow has the collection and the items aren't sold out. Heavenly creatures came out when I was on holiday and I had to use the internet on my phone which was soo slow and I was getting charged using it.. Hopefully I won't be in that situation ever again


----------



## mushroomteagirl (May 21, 2013)

nikou said:


> Heavenly creatures came out when I was on holiday and I had to use the internet on my phone which was soo slow and I was getting charged using it.. Hopefully I won't be in that situation ever again


  	It should be out online either the 2nd or 9th July and at counters either 4th or 11th, I'm guessing the earlier dates 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Have any of you ladies tried the YSL touché éclat foundation especially if you have dry skin? I have some Debenhams beauty points burning to be used and was thinking of going for that.


----------



## Anitacska (May 21, 2013)

I had a sample of it but I don't have dry skin. It was nice though, bit dewey for me, so would probably suit drier skins better. Hope this helps.



mushroomteagirl said:


> It should be out online either the 2nd or 9th July and at counters either 4th or 11th, I'm guessing the earlier dates
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rockin (May 21, 2013)

Maybelline Color Tattoo pigments   http://instagram.com/p/ZltorCRdLx/#

  	http://instagram.com/p/Zlv_DYktWS/#


  	I've had no email about my Illamaqua order. I hope it doesn't come tomorrow, as it's the only day of the week I will be out!


----------



## xfarrax (May 21, 2013)

got ripe for love blusher today, still trying to track down a bare my soul quad in london branches. if anyone knows any place that seem like they still have a plentiful supply of TR goodies let me know!! I've tried selfridges and harrods already, any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## PeachTwist (May 21, 2013)

Finally got a reply from Illamasqua!

  	My order has been confirmed but I'm unable to track it's process due to having not been registered before I ordered.  At least I know it went through though!  Can't wait to receive it - hopefully it'll have arrived before I'm home Monday.


----------



## rockin (May 22, 2013)

Mine still says 'picking & packing'.  I registered during the order process


----------



## Anitacska (May 22, 2013)

Yay, mine's coming between 12 and 1 which is when I can be in. Also my BeautyBay order is coming today!


----------



## Alisha1 (May 22, 2013)

xfarrax said:


> got ripe for love blusher today, still trying to track down a bare my soul quad in london branches. if anyone knows any place that seem like they still have a plentiful supply of TR goodies let me know!! I've tried selfridges and harrods already, any suggestions would be appreciated.


  	Selfridges have it in stock online and you can order and collect in store for free http://www.selfridges.com/en/Beauty/Brand-rooms/Contemporary/MAC/Whats-New/M-A-C-Temperature-Rising-Colour/Bare-My-Soul-Eye-Shadow-x4_329-81004873-MP5R0/


  	Has anyone purchased anything from the Guerlain summer collection? I swatched everything in store yesterday and I want almost everything...!


----------



## Anitacska (May 22, 2013)

I agree. I had a very generous sample, they matched me very well too.



Alisha1 said:


> it's ok  hope you get your storage sorted soon
> I have the YSL foundation and I have combination skin with my cheeks being drier then my t-zone, I really like the foundation it goes on really well, I think it will be better suited for drier/normal as I do get oily as the day goes on but the coverage is good and it lasts all day, *try getting a sample if you can the YSL counters are good with samples imo  *
> Selfridges have it in stock online and you can order and collect in store for free http://www.selfridges.com/en/Beauty/Brand-rooms/Contemporary/MAC/Whats-New/M-A-C-Temperature-Rising-Colour/Bare-My-Soul-Eye-Shadow-x4_329-81004873-MP5R0/
> 
> ...


  	I'm really itching to get something, will go to HoF tomorrow and have a look. Right now I'm thinking I'll get the pretty bronzer and the Meteorites primer, and also the other pretty bronzer that will be out in John Lewis on the 1st June. I might also pick up the BB cream, but might wait for Escentuals to have the collections as they're so much cheaper.


----------



## Anitacska (May 22, 2013)

My Illamasqua order has arrived. The palette came in a box and (un)surprisingly remained intact. Take note Debenhams!


----------



## Alisha1 (May 22, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I agree. I had a very generous sample, they matched me very well too.
> 
> 
> I'm really itching to get something, will go to HoF tomorrow and have a look. Right now I'm thinking I'll get the pretty bronzer and the Meteorites primer, and also the other pretty bronzer that will be out in John Lewis on the 1st June. I might also pick up the BB cream, but might wait for Escentuals to have the collections as they're so much cheaper.


  	I might wait till Escentual get the collection also as I wanted the bronze eye shadow pigment which seems to have sold of from HoF. The bronzer is really nice! The MA tried the meteorites on me and I just loved the finish, definitely going to pick those 3 up next week!


----------



## PeachTwist (May 22, 2013)

Just got a text that my Illamasqua order will arrive tomorrow.  Thankfully someone will be home to sign for it.  I'm excited to get home on Monday now!

  	I also just ordered my Muji drawers.  How long do they usually take to dispatch?  I couldn't wait any longer to get everything neat and organised as it's been driving me crazy - especially as I've purchased so much this month, I'm officially out of places to put things.  Now that all my saved up money is gone, time to re-save!


----------



## rockin (May 22, 2013)

I've just had my dispatch email for my Illamasqua order too - should get it tomorrow via DPD.  I'm glad it didn't arrive today while I was out.

  	I popped into Boots again to see if they had the new Color Tattoos yet (they had the labels last week but not the product) and bought Everlasting Navy.  The Pomegranate one (Metallic Pomegranate?) is most likely exactly the same as the Pomegranate Punk I bought on ebay before, so I didn't get that.  I did get one of the Maybelline Color Show 'Polka Dots' nail lacquers in Speckled Pink as it looked rather interesting.  They also had a green version, a blue and a black & white one (I think that one was called Chalkboard).  As luck would have it, Maybelline is on BOGOHP at Boots right now.


----------



## rockin (May 22, 2013)

Another picture of those Maybelline Color Tattoo Pure Pigments  https://twitter.com/Dollzteam/status/337205427232206848/photo/1


----------



## PeachTwist (May 22, 2013)

Ooh the pigments are pretty.  Shame I don't ever use pigments - they're just too messy.  I'm more likely to spill them than wear them so I always skip anything pigment wise.  The pigment samples I got from MAC were pressed immediately because I'd never use them otherwise.


----------



## xfarrax (May 22, 2013)

Alisha1 said:


> it's ok  hope you get your storage sorted soon
> I have the YSL foundation and I have combination skin with my cheeks being drier then my t-zone, I really like the foundation it goes on really well, I think it will be better suited for drier/normal as I do get oily as the day goes on but the coverage is good and it lasts all day, try getting a sample if you can the YSL counters are good with samples imo
> Selfridges have it in stock online and you can order and collect in store for free http://www.selfridges.com/en/Beauty/Brand-rooms/Contemporary/MAC/Whats-New/M-A-C-Temperature-Rising-Colour/Bare-My-Soul-Eye-Shadow-x4_329-81004873-MP5R0/
> 
> ...


  	Was gona try the click and collect option but im so impatient, but i think its my only option. 

 	 		got the real techniques duo fibre collection brushes in boots today... they are ridiculously soft!!!! will trial em tomorrow , i have high hopes for the big duo fibre brush as I think it would be perfect for loose powder.


----------



## rockin (May 23, 2013)

I've had an email saying my Illamasqua order is due to arrive between 12:04 and 1:04.  I love how precise they are LOL Most companies would just say 'between 12 and 1'


----------



## Anitacska (May 23, 2013)

I love DPD, they are the best delivery company around! Most companies would say between 8 am and 6 pm actually! 



rockin said:


> I've had an email saying my Illamasqua order is due to arrive between 12:04 and 1:04.  I love how precise they are LOL Most companies would just say 'between 12 and 1'


----------



## mushroomteagirl (May 23, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I love DPD, they are the best delivery company around! Most companies would say between 8 am and 6 pm actually!


  	Totally agree, Nyx also use them which is a bonus.

  	My Illamasqua order is still picking & packing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I went to the YSL counter yesterday but they were out of stock of sample of the teint touch éclat . I did try it on the back of my hand and I did really like the texture so if it works on my face I'm definitely going to get it.

  	I love the look of those Maybelline pigments! I'm also going to order the new Makeup Geek ones when I get paid as they look very pretty


----------



## Alisha1 (May 23, 2013)

mushroomteagirl said:


> Totally agree, Nyx also use them which is a bonus.
> 
> My Illamasqua order is still picking & packing
> 
> ...


  	If you can you should let the MA try it on you, or if you another YSL conter near you ask them for a sample, I have like 4 counters near me so when Debenhams where out of samples for my shade I just went to HoF


----------



## rockin (May 23, 2013)

Very impressed with DPD - the email said between 12:04 and 1:04, and at 12:04 the van pulled up outside. Mind you, it took her a couple of minutes to find the box in the back of the van LOL. 

  	The makeup is well packed, in a MAC-type black box (but without the sticky tape, so it still looks good to use for storage) and black shredded paper strips.  Unfortunately there is a problem with my Paranormal palette - the purple eyeshadow isn't in its metal pan on the right hand side of the palette, but is stuck to the mirror on the left hand side, and partially on the plastic bit so it is bent too.  There are smears on the mirror caused by it.  I don't know whether to return it for replacement or to carefully separate it from the mirror and put it back in the pan.  Illamasqua's page says to include the receipt for return postage in the parcel  so they can refund postage, but surely that would leave me with no proof I had sent it?


----------



## toobusytostitch (May 23, 2013)

Alisha1 said:


> Has anyone purchased anything from the Guerlain summer collection? I swatched everything in store yesterday and I want almost everything...!


  	Yes   I got the bronzer, the bronze pigment eyeshadow and the meteorites primer - they're the one exception to my no-buy that I am on   Waiting for them to be delivered - they should have arrived today, but not here yet.  Although, I thought that there was another bronzer that doesn't seem to have appeared - are we getting that in the UK?

  	I also went to Debenhams and spent some of my points (doesn't count as breaking my no-buy I reckon!).  I got the Estee Lauder double eyeliner that's just been released, and it's lovely.  Also the new Invisible powder.  I'm not so sure about that - it somehow makes my complexion look chalky, and I've put it away until the winter.  Somehow I seem to have picked up a bit of colour from somewhere - don't know where, as it's been raining mostly.

  	The good thing about a no-buy is that I'm getting some things out that I've not even used yet, and I really do have to stop spending what I've been spending for the last couple of years.

  	Oh yes, I added a Guerlain Rouge Automatique (Cherry Blossom) to my House of Fraser order.  So I *have* broken my no-buy!  Will try to be good for the rest of the summer, though it means not reading blogs/forums so much, as there's just too much temptation around here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## charlotte366 (May 23, 2013)

rockin said:


> Very impressed with DPD - the email said between 12:04 and 1:04, and at 12:04 the van pulled up outside. Mind you, it took her a couple of minutes to find the box in the back of the van LOL.
> 
> The makeup is well packed, in a MAC-type black box (but without the sticky tape, so it still looks good to use for storage) and black shredded paper strips.  Unfortunately there is a problem with my Paranormal palette - the purple eyeshadow isn't in its metal pan on the right hand side of the palette, but is stuck to the mirror on the left hand side, and partially on the plastic bit so it is bent too.  There are smears on the mirror caused by it.  I don't know whether to return it for replacement or to carefully separate it from the mirror and put it back in the pan.  Illamasqua's page says to include the receipt for return postage in the parcel  so they can refund postage, but surely that would leave me with no proof I had sent it?


  	You can ask for 2 copies of the proof of postage at the post office, and then put one in the parcel and keep the other,  I did when I received a damaged eyeliner cake in  a previous illamasqua order, illamasqua were really good to be honest with the customer service.
	Also send the picture to customer services saying that you are returning and would like a replacement etc, it speeded things up when I did it!


----------



## toobusytostitch (May 23, 2013)

charlotte366 said:


> Also send the picture to customer services saying that you are returning and would like a replacement etc, it speeded things up when I did it!


	I sent something back to Illamasqua that had arrived in powder form (it should have been a cake foundation!).  I took a photo and sent it to them, and they put a replacement in the post the same day.


----------



## Anitacska (May 23, 2013)

I saw the collection in HoF today, but didn't get anything. I'll either wait for Escentuals to have them or buy at Luton when I go to Sweden in 2 weeks' time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I also saw the Dior summer quints, but decided not to get them. Wanted to buy the turquoise waterproof eyeliner with my Debenhams points, but the lady said they only got 1 and it was gone. Oh well, I have just bought the Stila turquoise smudge stick and of course the new Urban Decay ones are still sitting there untouched in their rainbow order... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	The other Guerlain bronzer (Nerolia?) will be in John Lewis exclusively from 1st June.



rockin said:


> Very impressed with DPD - the email said between 12:04 and 1:04, and at 12:04 the van pulled up outside. Mind you, it took her a couple of minutes to find the box in the back of the van LOL.
> 
> The makeup is well packed, in a MAC-type black box (but without the sticky tape, so it still looks good to use for storage) and black shredded paper strips.  Unfortunately there is a problem with my Paranormal palette - the purple eyeshadow isn't in its metal pan on the right hand side of the palette, but is stuck to the mirror on the left hand side, and partially on the plastic bit so it is bent too.  There are smears on the mirror caused by it.  I don't know whether to return it for replacement or to carefully separate it from the mirror and put it back in the pan.  Illamasqua's page says to include the receipt for return postage in the parcel  so they can refund postage, but surely that would leave me with no proof I had sent it?


----------



## rockin (May 23, 2013)

I didn't know it was possible to get 2 proofs of postage. Thank you for that advice. I will email them

  	Edit: I have just gently eased it off of the mirror and pressed it firmly into the metal pan. It seems to have 'stuck' - let's see if it stays there now.  If it does I wont have to go to the hassle of returning it. 

  	It reminds me of how some of the MAC Electric Cool eyeshadows were being reported as loose in the pan.  These seem to have a similar consistency


----------



## Alisha1 (May 23, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I saw the collection in HoF today, but didn't get anything. I'll either wait for Escentuals to have them or buy at Luton when I go to *Sweden in 2 weeks' time.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I hope you enjoy your holiday! I would love to go out of the country but I need to keep on top of my studies so no fun for me :/ lool


----------



## Anitacska (May 23, 2013)

Thanks. It's only a 2 day trip, I'm going to a rock festival to see my favourite band, Europe. But I'm flying and it's means Duty Free!



Alisha1 said:


> It's so funny how Guerlain can ease past our no-buys! You purchased everything that I want! Lol!
> The MA tried the products on me and I really liked them! She applied a blush on me as well but I don't know the shade :/ lol probably just as well as I'm on a lip and blush no-buy!
> Quote:
> I hope you enjoy your holiday! I would love to go out of the country but I need to keep on top of my studies so no fun for me :/ lool


----------



## charlotte366 (May 24, 2013)

My lllamasqua order is out for delivery today, just in time for a long weekend of trying it all out!, I have tuesday and Wednesday next week off as I need to study for another exam, so it will be nice to wear slightly stronger looks than I would normally for work, to try the stuff out, really looking forward to trying skin base and hollow!


----------



## PeachTwist (May 24, 2013)

charlotte366 said:


> My lllamasqua order is out for delivery today, just in time for a long weekend of trying it all out!, I have tuesday and Wednesday next week off as I need to study for another exam, so it will be nice to wear slightly stronger looks than I would normally for work, to try the stuff out, really looking forward to trying skin base and hollow!


  	Could you let me know what you think of Hollow?  Mine was delivered yesterday but I'm not home until Monday so I can't play with it!


----------



## Alisha1 (May 24, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Thanks. It's only a 2 day trip, I'm going to a rock festival to see my favourite band, Europe. *But I'm flying and it's means Duty Free!*


  	That's the best part about traveling abroad!


----------



## Anitacska (May 24, 2013)

Exactly! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Alisha1 said:


> That's the best part about traveling abroad!


----------



## mushroomteagirl (May 24, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> Could you let me know what you think of Hollow?  Mine was delivered yesterday but I'm not home until Monday so I can't play with it!


  	I got my order today and I got Hollow also, it's a lot paler than I thought it would be and the texture is drier/stiffer than I thought it would be. I really like the colour and think it will be very good for contouring if it blends well as well as an eyeshadow base for neutral looks. I've not applied it yet just swatched on my arm so these are just initial thoughts


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (May 24, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Thanks. It's only a 2 day trip, I'm going to a rock festival to see my favourite band, Europe. But I'm flying and it's means *Duty Free!*


  	I am almost embarrassed to say I work for an airline and i rarely buy duty free ... unless I am traveling ... sad i know


----------



## PeachTwist (May 24, 2013)

mushroomteagirl said:


> I got my order today and I got Hollow also, it's a lot paler than I thought it would be and the texture is drier/stiffer than I thought it would be. I really like the colour and think it will be very good for contouring if it blends well as well as an eyeshadow base for neutral looks. I've not applied it yet just swatched on my arm so these are just initial thoughts


  	Thanks, I appreciate the input.  I'm thinking it may be better to use with a synthetic brush?  Maybe one of the Real Techniques or maybe even the Sigma ones? I have the 186 by MAC but I dunno if I'd wanna use it in that if it's a drier/stiffer texture.  I was thinking it'd be quite soft/creamy.  If you apply it before the middle of next week can you let me know what you think about the application process?


----------



## mushroomteagirl (May 25, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> Thanks, I appreciate the input.  I'm thinking it may be better to use with a synthetic brush?  Maybe one of the Real Techniques or maybe even the Sigma ones? I have the 186 by MAC but I dunno if I'd wanna use it in that if it's a drier/stiffer texture.  I was thinking it'd be quite soft/creamy.  If you apply it before the middle of next week can you let me know what you think about the application process?


  	I've just given it a go just as a little test run (not with a full face of makeup) and it does work well. I used the RT expert face brush. You can't really pick u a load of product unless you really kee jabbing your brush in but that's a good thing as it's really actually quite pigmented even though it's a lighter colour. It definitely gives a nice contoured effect, subtle but very effective. I think I might try using the RT contour brush next time in a proper look. Synthetic is definitely better I think.


----------



## xfarrax (May 25, 2013)

After using RT new duo fibre collection brushes I can conclude that I love the large and medium duo fibres (use them for loose powder and blush respectively) the small duo fibre for eyes is so scratchy!!! I can't bare to use this brush ever again it literally hurts my eyes, I tried using it as a socket brush and blender but it just hurts, will report back after a couple more washes, which may possible make it softer. Also I think the brushes the brushes may have benefitted from being a bit more flexible I feel they are just a tiny bit stiff, does anyone else think the same?   Also managed to find the mac bare my soul quad eventually and I'm so happy; that rich greens gets me so excited!!!


----------



## charlotte366 (May 25, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> Could you let me know what you think of Hollow?  Mine was delivered yesterday but I'm not home until Monday so I can't play with it!


I wore hollow today and really liked it, easy to work with adds some depth to my features I have quite a round face so it added depth and shape without being too obvious, it's quite natural on my fair skin particularly compared to Chanel bronze universal which was orange on me!


----------



## charlotte366 (May 25, 2013)

I 





mushroomteagirl said:


> I've just given it a go just as a little test run (not with a full face of makeup) and it does work well. I used the RT expert face brush. You can't really pick u a load of product unless you really kee jabbing your brush in but that's a good thing as it's really actually quite pigmented even though it's a lighter colour. It definitely gives a nice contoured effect, subtle but very effective. I think I might try using the RT contour brush next time in a proper look. Synthetic is definitely better I think.


 I used the real techniques contour brush it was easier to swirl in the small container and gave a nice application, it's isn't very creamy agreed but I think I prefer it to the mac ones has it is a better colour and looks less like make up on the skin and more like you have a good face shape/bone structure?  My try with my expert face brush tomorrow now!  Loving skin base too, shade 3 is perfect on me and the white makes a good highlight down my nose under my brow on my cheek bones, I also used hussy blush today so, four illamasqua products and no eye or lip stuff, went shopping this morning and got complements on my skin twice and not my make up, think these might become staples for me!


----------



## duku (May 25, 2013)

charlotte366 said:


> Loving skin base too, shade 3 is perfect on me and the white makes a good highlight down my nose under my brow on my cheek bones, I also used hussy blush today so, four illamasqua products and no eye or lip stuff, went shopping this morning and got complements on my skin twice and not my make up, think these might become staples for me!


  	Ooh what shade are you in other foundations? I very nearly bought Skin Base in the same shade as you but chickened out at the last minute.


----------



## charlotte366 (May 26, 2013)

duku said:


> Ooh what shade are you in other foundations? I very nearly bought Skin Base in the same shade as you but chickened out at the last minute.


  	Good Question! I wear the following shades in the following foundations:

  	MUFE Face & Body No20 Ivory
  	MAC Face & Body in N1 - tad to dark but very workable
  	NARS tinted moisturiser in Finland
  	Bourjois Healthy Mix, Healthy Mix Serum and 1,2,3 are all in shade 51 and a pretty good match although 1,2,3 is prob a touch darker than the other 2.
  	Dior Nude in 010
  	YSL Touche Eclat BR20
  	Illamaqua Light Liquid Foundation in 133
  	MAC I am between an NW15 and NW20, one is too light and the other is too dark so I normally bypass MAC these days as I can't find a good fit
  	Bobbi Brown I wear shade 3 Warm Ivory
  	Estee Lauder Double Wear I wear Bone 1W1

  	I have pretty fair skin but it carries a touch of warmth too it, it isn't too pink, but some foundations run too yellow for me, I love Bobbi Brown but prob is a touch to yellow for me.

  	I think I could wear skinbase 2 or 3 if I am honest, but I went for 3 as is has a touch more warmth and a little less pink and it matches really well.

  	PS if anyone is after a barely used bottle of YSL touche Eclat foundation in BR20 let me know, I don't think it quite works for me so if anyone else fancies trying it or grabbing a bargin let me know!


----------



## toobusytostitch (May 26, 2013)

Alisha1 said:


> It's so funny how Guerlain can ease past our no-buys! You purchased everything that I want! Lol!
> The MA tried the products on me and I really liked them! She applied a blush on me as well but I don't know the shade :/ lol probably just as well as I'm on a lip and blush no-buy!
> Quote:
> I hope you enjoy your holiday! I would love to go out of the country but I need to keep on top of my studies so no fun for me :/ lool


	Lol, yes - that's so true.  Though this no-buy was actually making an exception of the new Guerlain release in advance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I'm doing pretty well so far, but am being severely tested with the new Bobbi Brown shimmer eye palette.  It's down to 'Low Stock' on Debenhams, so maybe another couple of days of resisting will do the trick??


----------



## toobusytostitch (May 26, 2013)

charlotte366 said:


> Good Question! I wear the following shades in the following foundations:
> 
> MUFE Face & Body No20 Ivory
> MAC Face & Body in N1 - tad to dark but very workable
> ...


  	Sounds almost identical to my skin colour - that Skin Base is something else that I'm really wanting at the moment, but it's not limited edition is it?  So it should still be around come September.  I do agree though that a no-buy is easier than a limited-buy - that's never yet worked for me!!!


----------



## charlotte366 (May 26, 2013)

toobusytostitch said:


> Sounds almost identical to my skin colour - that Skin Base is something else that I'm really wanting at the moment, but it's not limited edition is it?  So it should still be around come September.  I do agree though that a no-buy is easier than a limited-buy - that's never yet worked for me!!!


  	No its not limited edition so you are fine to wait for your no-buy to end!

  	I am doing better at buying less and buying only things I actually wear, my biggest problem is boots, I find it harder to control my drugstore purchases and I find that they soon add up!.

  	I am doing quite well at the moment in terms of finishing stuff off and I actually find it quite rewarding to through finished products/containers out, particularly when its make up!


----------



## duku (May 26, 2013)

charlotte366 said:


> Good Question! I wear the following shades in the following foundations:
> 
> MUFE Face & Body No20 Ivory
> MAC Face & Body in N1 - tad to dark but very workable
> ...


  	Interesting! Skin tone wise you sound similar to me, and I prefer yellow toned foundations. Cooler ones like N1 make me look off, almost like a pinky orange Miss Piggy with a different coloured neck. I don't think I have pink undertones but I have some redness in my cheeks so always get matched to cool shades at counters. Neutral shades are alright but don't do much for my complexion, 1N1 and B10 look fine but don't blow me away. Damn freckle face! Anyway, enough chatter, thank you for the info! SB 3 is on my list!

  	Ooh one more thing, what's the NARS TM like? If Finland lighter than Alaska? Been meaning to try it!


----------



## PeachTwist (May 26, 2013)

charlotte366 said:


> Loving skin base too, shade 3 is perfect on me and the white makes a good highlight down my nose under my brow on my cheek bones, I also used hussy blush today so, four illamasqua products and no eye or lip stuff, went shopping this morning and got complements on my skin twice and not my make up, think these might become staples for me!


  	Thanks - I plan on purchasing the RT brushes this week so hopefully it'll do the trick for me!


----------



## PeachTwist (May 26, 2013)

What's the current customs limit?

  	I'm planning on making an order from iHerb as they sell RT brushes at US prices, so in total as it's my first order and with a May discount, it'd cost me £44.13 for the Travel Essentials kit, Starter kit, Core Collection kit, Blush Brush and Expert Face Brush with Express DHL shipping.

  	I'm just trying to decide whether I should purchase it all in one go or stagger it over 2 orders due to customs?


----------



## charlotte366 (May 26, 2013)

I had 





PeachTwist said:


> What's the current customs limit?  I'm planning on making an order from iHerb as they sell RT brushes at US prices, so in total as it's my first order and with a May discount, it'd cost me £44.13 for the Travel Essentials kit, Starter kit, Core Collection kit, Blush Brush and Expert Face Brush with Express DHL shipping.  I'm just trying to decide whether I should purchase it all in one go or stagger it over 2 orders due to customs?


 I had to pay customs when I bought 2 sets of the ltd edition brushes from I herb it cost £11 customs as dhl have a charged for admin like Royal Mail and 1.50 overseas fee on my debit card but I did select fast courier shipping you might be luckier with slipping it through by Royal Mail ?


----------



## PeachTwist (May 26, 2013)

charlotte366 said:


> Good Question! I wear the following shades in the following foundations:
> 
> MUFE Face & Body No20 Ivory
> MAC Face & Body in N1 - tad to dark but very workable
> ...


  	I don't mean to sound rude but have you tried MAC NC15?  I only ask because I wear 1W1 Bone as well and anything NW in MAC makes me orange so I'm roughly NC15.  I tried 1N1 and 1C1 from ELDW and they both just looked incredibly horrible on me.


----------



## PeachTwist (May 26, 2013)

charlotte366 said:


> I had to pay customs when I bought 2 sets of the ltd edition brushes from I herb it cost £11 customs as dhl have a charged for admin like Royal Mail and 1.50 overseas fee on my debit card but I did select fast courier shipping you might be luckier with slipping it through by Royal Mail ?


  	Thanks - I was planning on going with DHL but maybe I should just do the standard mail?  Apparently it only takes 10 days.. I'm just impatient.  The only issue is with standard mail they don't offer refunds if it gets lost and it'd be just my luck, lol.


----------



## charlotte366 (May 26, 2013)

That's why I went with Dhl, but I did get caught by customs.  I should try again with mac, n1 in face and body was more workable than c1 I haven't tried many mac foundations recently, I swatched the mineralise foundation in nc15 and it was too light, and nc20 wasn't right either. The only thing i have apart from face and body is prolong wear concealer which I have in nw15 this is too light to but works amazingly as a brightening shade under my eyes!  I find the artists at my local counter will push bases even when the shades are off, so I am not that keen on mac bases as a result of too many mistakes!


----------



## lovesongx (May 26, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> What's the current customs limit?
> 
> I'm planning on making an order from iHerb as they sell RT brushes at US prices, so in total as it's my first order and with a May discount, it'd cost me £44.13 for the Travel Essentials kit, Starter kit, Core Collection kit, Blush Brush and Expert Face Brush with Express DHL shipping.
> 
> I'm just trying to decide whether I should purchase it all in one go or stagger it over 2 orders due to customs?


  	I'd say one order in case you got stung on two seperate orders - that'd mean 2x the Royal Mail £8 customs fee plus the actual charge!


----------



## PeachTwist (May 26, 2013)

charlotte366 said:


> I find the artists at my local counter will push bases even when the shades are off, so I am not that keen on mac bases as a result of too many mistakes!


  	I'll just go with DHL then.  I don't want to risk not getting a refund.  If I get stung, I get stung unfortunately.

  	Have you checked Studio Fix Fluid?  It's the one I've got in NC15.  I wanted to try the Prolongwear Concealer but I wasn't sure which colour to get.  I spoke to someone on here who used to work for MAC and she said "PLW concealer does run a bit darker, so NW20 may be a bit too dark, but NW15 may be too light." -- at some point I may take the plunge and buy it anyway in NW15 as I did originally want it for brightening my under eye area.

  	I unfortunately don't have any counter/store near me so all my purchases have to be online.  I did get matched in the US at one point at NW20.  I bought it here and cried because I was literally orange/dirty brown looking.  Thankfully they allowed me to return it due to it being one of their artists who recommended it, but still it was awful.  I found out I was NC15 by Temptalia's Foundation Matrix comparing ELDW 1W1 Bone.  I then went to a counter in Edinburgh on one visit and got matched to it so I'm thankful it's the right shade.


----------



## PeachTwist (May 26, 2013)

lovesongx said:


> I'd say one order in case you got stung on two seperate orders - that'd mean 2x the Royal Mail £8 customs fee plus the actual charge!


  	Hah, smart thinking.  Thanks - hadn't even thought of that!


----------



## rockin (May 27, 2013)

Enrapture have just tweeted:

*Enrapture* ‏@*EnraptureUK*  1m 
  	Five days until #*BlackFriday* at Boots! Pick up a Totem Styler or Jumbo Waver for just £29.99 FRIDAY ONLINE ONLY!




  	Thought I'd post it here just in case anyone had been considering buying one but was waiting for them to be on offer again


----------



## lovesongx (May 27, 2013)

I didn't know there was a Spring Black Friday too! I'm off work on Friday so hopefully a few more retailers and brands will jump on the bandwagon so I can get some bargains! Thanks!


----------



## PeachTwist (May 27, 2013)

I think I'm gonna definitely have to go on a spending ban.

  	In the past month I've purchased 15 MAC brushes, 7 MAC shadows, 2 MAC concealers, 1 MAC foundation, a few drugstore products, some natural oils to try the oil cleansing method, alcohol-free witch hazel, beauty blender duo, 15 Real Technique brushes, 1 Sigma brush, 1 Emma Hardie Cleansing Balm to try, 1 ELDW foundation & 1 ELDW concealer, MAC P&P Highlighter, Muji Drawers etc.

  	Every penny I had saved up is officially spent.

  	I seriously just have to stop buying.

  	The worst bit is, I hadn't bought anything since Glamourdaze last year and then I suddenly went nuts.

  	No more.  I have to tell myself no more.


----------



## Alisha1 (May 27, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> I think I'm gonna definitely have to go on a spending ban.
> 
> In the past month I've purchased 15 MAC brushes, 7 MAC shadows, 2 MAC concealers, 1 MAC foundation, a few drugstore products, some natural oils to try the oil cleansing method, alcohol-free witch hazel, beauty blender duo, 15 Real Technique brushes, 1 Sigma brush, *1 Emma Hardie Cleansing Balm* to try, 1 ELDW foundation & 1 ELDW concealer, MAC P&P Highlighter, Muji Drawers etc.
> 
> ...


  	How did you like it? Caroline Hirons recommended it on pixiwoos body talk and I really want to try it now! She's making me want to change my whole skincare routine! Lol only problem is most of the products are pricey lol


----------



## PeachTwist (May 27, 2013)

Alisha1 said:


> How did you like it? Caroline Hirons recommended it on pixiwoos body talk and I really want to try it now! She's making me want to change my whole skincare routine! Lol only problem is most of the products are pricey lol


  	It hasn't arrived yet but yep - she's exactly the reason I purchased it!  She makes me want to change mine too, so I figured I'd try this firstly to remove make-up and see how it goes.  You're right though, all the items she mentioned are insane in price.  I figured I'd try the Natural Oil Routine first to see if that does anything for my skin as it's way cheaper.

  	If you want to try it, you can buy it from QVCUK on Easy Pay.  It's £32 on there which is cheaper than anywhere else (£34/£35) and there's the 2 payments of £16.  The best thing about QVC though is if you don't like it within 30 days you can send it back - used or not, which is why I decided to buy it because of the insane price.  http://www.qvcuk.com/Emma-Hardie-Mo...ER-_-1&relType=INTELLIGENTOFFER&refLocation=1 -- there's the link for it. 

  	I've just gotten home and opened some of my packages.  LOVE my Muji drawers.  Slight problem... I don't have enough for my brushes.  I'd need at least 2 more sets of the 2 wide drawers for them.  So until I have another £20+ spare to order more, they're still in the damn pen holders.  I have at least made a lot more room in and on my Malm desk though.  Looks so much neater.


----------



## nikou (May 28, 2013)

Did a live mac chat Welcome to MAC Cosmetics Online. Your personal Makeup Artist will be with you shortly.  Hello. Thank you for your interest in MAC Cosmetics. My name is Sharon. How may I assist you?  Sharon: Hi Lucy! How can I help?  lucy: when is the release date for All about orange and tropical taboo collections?  Sharon: Let me just double check that for you....  "We have a confirmed date for All ABOUT ORANGE, this will launch online this Thursday 30th May, it will be on the high street the following week, 6th June"  Not 17th June it seems.


----------



## rockin (May 28, 2013)

Just seen this on Facebook:





 [h=5][/h]  	UNII Cosmetics - Europe
 [h=5][/h]  	Festival season is now in full swing so to make sure you dont loose you beauty products in the mud, take advantage of our £5 OFF UNII OFFER so you know your essentials are always to hand!

	Enter the code 052013 at the checkout, and enjoy :0)

http://www.uniicosmetics.co.uk/


----------



## nikou (May 28, 2013)

rockin said:


> Just seen this on Facebook:      [h=5] [/h]  UNII Cosmetics - Europe [h=5] [/h]  Festival season is now in full swing so to make sure you dont loose you beauty products in the mud, take advantage of our £5 OFF UNII OFFER so you know your essentials are always to hand!   Enter the code 052013 at the checkout, and enjoy :0)  http://www.uniicosmetics.co.uk/


 They look nice but quite small. I think I'll get the double sided Mac palette instead...eventually


----------



## mushroomteagirl (May 28, 2013)

The new Barry M Gelly nail polishes are out on Superdrug online, 3 for 2 and free delivery at the minute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	They don't seem to have the Mango one though bizarrely


----------



## jennyap (May 28, 2013)

nikou said:


> Not 17th June it seems.


  	I just did a live chat and got the same info. She also said that Tropical Taboo will be out on the same dates! They didn't have a confirmed date for Rihanna yet.


----------



## duku (May 28, 2013)

Tropical Taboo so soon, really? I thought it was just AAO and Riri out in June.

  	My Illamasqua stuff is coming today. Finally!


----------



## charlotte366 (May 28, 2013)

Alisha1 said:


> Illamasqua emailed me saying I could try in instore and get a sample so I might try it the next time I'm at a counter! I don't know whats wrong with me I'm on a foundation craze at the moment :/ I also want to try Lingerie De Peau by Guerlain :/ lol
> I do that I try to forget about a product till it sells out! It works most of the time until you realise you really wanted it and now it's gone (MACs Embrace Me l/s for me) LOL
> Thanks for posting! I've wanted to try these for a while! I was considering getting the Babyliss Pro Curler but at £150 from Buy a Powa it's just too expensive for me as I very rarely do anything to my hair!
> How did you like it? Caroline Hirons recommended it on pixiwoos body talk and I really want to try it now! She's making me want to change my whole skincare routine! Lol only problem is most of the products are pricey lol


  	I use the Emma Hardie Balm as my cleanser and its love....I don't think I will ever buy anything else now, I have just been using this for about 8 months now, removes every scrap of makeup including mascara, nourishing, multi purpose (I use in my hair as deep conditioner on my ends). i could imagine being without. It leaves no dry feeling when I take it off with a flannel and I don't have to rush for the moisturiser


----------



## jennyap (May 28, 2013)

duku said:


> Tropical Taboo so soon, really? I thought it was just AAO and Riri out in June.


  	Me too! But I double-checked and she definitely said that AAO and TT were coming out on the same day, and as we're only 2 days away I hope they'd know!! Then again PeachTwist was told the 28th June for TT just yesterday, so I wouldn't take it as gospel


----------



## toobusytostitch (May 28, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> I think I'm gonna definitely have to go on a spending ban.


  	Good luck if you do!!  I'm certainly not finding it easy!  The good side is getting out previous loves, like my Guerlain 'Les Fauves' palettes and rediscovering the love   The BAD side is the temptation from emails/ads/etc - I'm sure they send more and more until you buy again!  Especially the 'We really miss you - here's 10% off' ones!  It's easy to just browse blogs/forums when you're feeling quite strong, but those emails just get you!


----------



## mushroomteagirl (May 28, 2013)

jennyap said:


> Me too! But I double-checked and she definitely said that AAO and TT were coming out on the same day, and as we're only 2 days away I hope they'd know!! Then again PeachTwist was told the 28th June for TT just yesterday, so I wouldn't take it as gospel


  	I just did a MAC chat:

*Sarah: *Hi Helen,
*Sarah: *How may I help?
*Sarah: *Sorry to keep you waiting.
*Helen: *Hi Sarah, lease could you tell me when the all about orange, tropical taboo and the 2nd Rihanna collection will be released online in the UK
*Sarah: *The ALL ABOUT ORANGE and TROPICAL TABOO should be launching online this thursday and next Thursday on the High Street.
*Sarah: *I am afrid that we still do not have a confirmed date for the RHIANNA COLLECTION in June.
*Helen: *ok that's fine I've got the main ones 
*Helen: *thank you!
*Helen: *I thought tropical taboo wasn't going to be released until nexyt month
*Helen: *has it changed?
*Sarah: Sorry my mistake.*
*Sarah: Tropical Taboo will be launched in July.*
*Sarah: **I was thinking of Fearless Femme Collection*.
*Helen: *ah interesting I have never heard of that i'll do some digging 
*Helen: *thank you for the information


----------



## jennyap (May 28, 2013)

mushroomteagirl said:


> Sarah: Yes both Collection will be launched on the same dates.


  	I hope the info you got is accurate, that would be a huge relief!


----------



## duku (May 28, 2013)

Tropical Taboo definitely in July I reckon.


----------



## MichaelaLou (May 28, 2013)

I'm on immediate life suppor training all day Thursday ! Would some lovely be able to cp for me please? Looking for a flamingo, sweet n sour and Sushi kiss


----------



## surfroxy (May 28, 2013)

I really hope TT is not coming out on Thursday - I need to see swatches before I add to basket. I heavily rely on others opinions before shopping. Otherwise I would prob end up with everything or nothing at all!


----------



## rockin (May 28, 2013)

mushroomteagirl said:


> I just did a MAC chat:
> 
> *Sarah: *Hi Helen,
> *Sarah: *How may I help?
> ...


 
  	Fearless Femme??


----------



## rockin (May 28, 2013)

OK, Fearless Femme looks to be one of those mini colour collections of already existing products


----------



## mushroomteagirl (May 28, 2013)

rockin said:


> OK, Fearless Femme looks to be one of those mini colour collections of already existing products


  	Yep it's already up on the US site along with a similar one called Punk Couture


----------



## Marvelle (May 28, 2013)

Please be July - my poor poor bank balance cannot handle June!


----------



## lovesongx (May 28, 2013)

I'm supposed to be saving for IMATS last month but I've had a crappy day and just placed an Escentual order to cheer myself up! I've ordered the Caudalie SOS Serum and the new Guerlain Gel Top Coat. Fingers crossed they're good! I did have a 15% off voucher code which I was sent for doing the Micellar water challenge so at least I saved a few pennies!


----------



## Alisha1 (May 28, 2013)

charlotte366 said:


> I use the Emma Hardie Balm as my cleanser and its love....I don't think I will ever buy anything else now, I have just been using this for about 8 months now, removes every scrap of makeup including mascara, nourishing, multi purpose (I use in my hair as deep conditioner on my ends). i could imagine being without. It leaves no dry feeling when I take it off with a flannel and I don't have to rush for the moisturiser


  	That's great to hear! I'm definitely going to order it, how long does one pot last if you don't mind me asking? I just finished off my bottle of MAC Cleanse off Oil and I don't like it that much so I'm happy to try something new


----------



## Alisha1 (May 28, 2013)

HoF brand event starts online tomorrow at 5pm with 10% off beauty if anyone is interested  though they usually don't include certain brands...


----------



## duku (May 28, 2013)

Alisha1 said:


> Thanks! I'll definitely look into buying it from qvc, I usually avoid them as you have to pay for delivery! Lol


  	This set seems to be better value for the Emma Hardie balm but you can't do easy pay. I like it but it's a bit spendy, like most of CH's recommendations. 

  	Oops, link herre http://www.qvcuk.com/Emma-Hardie-Moringa-Balm-100mla-%26-50ml-Duo-%26-Face-Serum-10ml.product.203522.html?refType=UPSELL-X-SELL&refNumber=225108&sc=203522-DTLR&cm_sp=UPSELL-_-INTELLIGENTOFFER-_-3&relType=INTELLIGENTOFFER&refLocation=3


----------



## Alisha1 (May 28, 2013)

duku said:


> This set seems to be better value for the Emma Hardie balm but you can't do easy pay. I like it but it's a bit spendy, like most of CH's recommendations.
> 
> Oops, link herre http://www.qvcuk.com/Emma-Hardie-Moringa-Balm-100mla-%26-50ml-Duo-%26-Face-Serum-10ml.product.203522.html?refType=UPSELL-X-SELL&refNumber=225108&sc=203522-DTLR&cm_sp=UPSELL-_-INTELLIGENTOFFER-_-3&relType=INTELLIGENTOFFER&refLocation=3


  	Thanks for the link thats a good deal even without easy pay  I was going to get it from feel unique as they have the 100ml for 34 plus they have 10% but it's oos so I'll be ordering this set come thursday! Thanks  Can't wait to try it!

  	I don't know why but it's hard for me to spend alot on a product that's for the face, probably because you have to repurchase lol but I can spend the money on makeup easily! :/ it's true what she said though; you only get one face lol


----------



## duku (May 28, 2013)

Alisha1 said:


> Thanks for the link thats a good deal even without easy pay  I was going to get it from feel unique as they have the 100ml for 34 plus they have 10% but it's oos so I'll be ordering this set come thursday! Thanks  Can't wait to try it!
> 
> I don't know why but it's hard for me to spend alot on a product that's for the face, probably because you have to repurchase lol but I can spend the money on makeup easily! :/ it's true what she said though; you only get one face lol


  	You're welcome! Very true, you'll be happy you invested in your face years down the line. Plus if your skin is good your make up will undoubtedly look better. I need to get that Glow Tonic everyone keeps raving about.


----------



## xfarrax (May 28, 2013)

duku said:


> This set seems to be better value for the Emma Hardie balm but you can't do easy pay. I like it but it's a bit spendy, like most of CH's recommendations.   Oops, link herre http://www.qvcuk.com/Emma-Hardie-Mo...ER-_-3&relType=INTELLIGENTOFFER&refLocation=3


  Thanks for posting this, was actually going to pick this up at spacenk but this deal is so much better value, been using origins clean energy oil cleanser but that's going to be done within the month, I've also got a gel cleanser by no7 on the go which I quite like but not too sure about it as its so heavily scented.


----------



## xfarrax (May 28, 2013)

I have the pixi glow tonic which CH gave rave reviews about and it is really is good, I swear I haven't had a spot in months (touch wood) and its the only thing I've really changed, I guess the gentle exfoliating action is effectively getting rid of a lot of the debris/layers of dead skin which can contribute to spots/acne.   





duku said:


> You're welcome! Very true, you'll be happy you invested in your face years down the line. Plus if your skin is good your make up will undoubtedly look better. I need to get that Glow Tonic everyone keeps raving about.


----------



## duku (May 28, 2013)

xfarrax said:


> Thanks for posting this, was actually going to pick this up at spacenk but this deal is so much better value, been using origins clean energy oil cleanser but that's going to be done within the month, I've also got a gel cleanser by no7 on the go which I quite like but not too sure about it as its so heavily scented.


  	No problem! I have it bookmarked for when I run out of my cleanser. Ooh Sali Hughes mentioned a new Burt's Bees one somewhere that is supposed to be lovely, it's for dehydrated skin but I thought I'd mention it anyway. It's this one http://www.gorgeousshop.co.uk/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=11302&utm_source=google&utm_medium=ps&utm_campaign=googleps


----------



## Alisha1 (May 28, 2013)

xfarrax said:


> I have the pixi glow tonic which CH gave rave reviews about and it is really is good, I swear I haven't had a spot in months (touch wood) and its the only thing I've really changed, I guess the gentle exfoliating action is effectively getting rid of a lot of the debris/layers of dead skin which can contribute to spots/acne.


  	I get random spots here and there this sounds great if it helps! Is it only available through mail order do you know? TIA


----------



## PeachTwist (May 28, 2013)

xfarrax said:


> I have the pixi glow tonic which CH gave rave reviews about and it is really is good, I swear I haven't had a spot in months (touch wood) and its the only thing I've really changed, I guess the gentle exfoliating action is effectively getting rid of a lot of the debris/layers of dead skin which can contribute to spots/acne.


  	Where can you buy the Pixi Glow Tonic and what's the price/shipping like?  I'm interested in trying everything she mentioned.  Do you use the EH Cleansing Balm as a moisturiser?  I forget which products she mentioned for combo/oily/acne skin.  :/

  	I have to admit though I've only been using the oil cleansing method 2 days and my face is so moisturised and soft and no oil in sight even hours later which is a rarity for me.


----------



## xfarrax (May 28, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> Where can you buy the Pixi Glow Tonic and what's the price/shipping like?  I'm interested in trying everything she mentioned.  Do you use the EH Cleansing Balm as a moisturiser?  I forget which products she mentioned for combo/oily/acne skin.  :/  I have to admit though I've only been using the oil cleansing method 2 days and my face is so moisturised and soft and no oil in sight even hours later which is a rarity for me.


  The pixi glow tonic can be bought from the pixi store in London it's literally round the corner from the pro store, I don't know how much shipping is as i went straight to the shop, but I'm sure they take mail orders over the phone if you ring that store. The glow tonic itself is 16£, as for the EH cleansing balm I'm hoping to use it as a nighttime cleanser to take off all my makeup.


----------



## duku (May 28, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> Where can you buy the Pixi Glow Tonic and what's the price/shipping like?  I'm interested in trying everything she mentioned.  Do you use the EH Cleansing Balm as a moisturiser?  I forget which products she mentioned for combo/oily/acne skin.  :/
> 
> I have to admit though I've only been using the oil cleansing method 2 days and my face is so moisturised and soft and no oil in sight even hours later which is a rarity for me.


  	You can get it in the London store or mail order, it's £16 plus £4 P&P (1st class recorded). Their number is 02072877211.


----------



## charlotte366 (May 29, 2013)

Alisha1 said:


> Thanks! I'll definitely look into buying it from qvc, I usually avoid them as you have to pay for delivery! Lol
> 
> That's great you love your new Muji drawers! I bought them slowly as well as I was far too busy buying more makeup lol
> That's great to hear! I'm definitely going to order it, how long does one pot last if you don't mind me asking? I just finished off my bottle of MAC Cleanse off Oil and I don't like it that much so I'm happy to try something new


  	100ml pot lasted me 3 months, but I use it quite generously, I could definitely use less for cleansing than I do and I use it neat on my dry skin patches and in my hair everyother week or so. Currently got a supersize 200ml pot and its been open since Feb and not even half way through yet!


----------



## Alisha1 (May 29, 2013)

charlotte366 said:


> 100ml pot lasted me 3 months, but I use it quite generously, I could definitely use less for cleansing than I do and I use it neat on my dry skin patches and in my hair everyother week or so. Currently got a supersize 200ml pot and its been open since Feb and not even half way through yet!


  	Thanks  I will probably just use it for cleansing first so hopefully it will last a while lol


----------



## gracie90 (May 29, 2013)

So the 10% off beauty at HoF will be online from today til sunday, and instore at the weekend. So I should be able to get some money off my Chanel Summer and MAC hauls


----------



## rockin (May 29, 2013)

gracie90 said:


> So the 10% off beauty at HoF will be online from today til sunday, and instore at the weekend. So I should be able to get some money off my Chanel Summer and MAC hauls


  	I've just been looking at HoF site, and it doesn't look as if MAC is included in the sale - it doesn't show any discounted price


----------



## gracie90 (May 29, 2013)

rockin said:


> I've just been looking at HoF site, and it doesn't look as if MAC is included in the sale - it doesn't show any discounted price


	Really? Urgh, that's a pain in the arse


----------



## duku (May 29, 2013)

When do we think the new MAC collections will hit the department store websites?


----------



## PeachTwist (May 29, 2013)

Has anyone tried the Laura Mercier Oil-Free Foundation Primer?

  	I'm wanting to try a new one as the one I've been using the past year is Cover FX.


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (May 29, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> Has anyone tried the Laura Mercier Oil-Free Foundation Primer?  I'm wanting to try a new one as the one I've been using the past year is Cover FX.


  I have tried the primer n I think it's brilliant. I would not say there is absolutely no shine, but it is significantly reduced.  The biggest test was putting it on hubby's nose n seeing the result on him, he gets so shiny I can almost see my reflection in him lol, n it worked wonders for him.  Hope this was helpful.


----------



## PeachTwist (May 29, 2013)

MakeMeUp79 said:


> I have tried the primer n I think it's brilliant. I would not say there is absolutely no shine, but it is significantly reduced. The biggest test was putting it on hubby's nose n seeing the result on him, he gets so shiny I can almost see my reflection in him lol, n it worked wonders for him. Hope this was helpful.


  	Haha, thank you!  I'm tempted to order it from HoF with the 10% off sale.  Not sure if I should or if I should wait until I've used up all my Cover FX.  What did it do for your pores?  I have to use the Cover FX and the UD Pore Primer to get my pores filled in.


----------



## jennyap (May 29, 2013)

gracie90 said:


> So the 10% off beauty at HoF will be online from today til sunday, and instore at the weekend. So I should be able to get some money off my Chanel Summer and MAC hauls


  	Didn't think I was going to get anything this time, but I forgot about the Chanel Summer, thanks for reminding me!


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (May 29, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> Haha, thank you!  I'm tempted to order it from HoF with the 10% off sale.  Not sure if I should or if I should wait until I've used up all my Cover FX.  What did it do for your pores?  I have to use the Cover FX and the UD Pore Primer to get my pores filled in.


  I don't have a major pores issue since I started using the Clinique skin care range, so I can't say I have noticed a difference in my pores from using the primer . I got it last time HoF had the 10% off. Along with the LM tinted moisturiser. Every penny helps ... To buy more makeup in the long run lol.  This time round I am considering getting the LM illuminating eye colours ... They look so pretty especially fire glow!


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (May 29, 2013)

Debenhams has 10% off beauty for the next 4 days plus 500 bonus points for a £40 spend


----------



## MichaelaLou (May 30, 2013)

Stalking....  On the us site the collections not showing up for me unless i follow the link in the thread, but nothing comes up on new collections if I do it manually or search. Hoping our site works for me!


----------



## jennyap (May 30, 2013)

Here's the link for the UK site:

http://www.maccosmetics.co.uk/whats_new/10986/New-Collections/All-About-Orange/index.tmpl

  	I don't think I'm going to buy online, I really need to swatch these on myself before deciding, I'm a bit worried about Sushi Kiss and Flamingo selling out though.


----------



## MichaelaLou (May 30, 2013)

Is it just me or are no products up yet? Thanka for the link!


----------



## jennyap (May 30, 2013)

Nope, nothing's up yet, they must have to create the collection home page ready before they put the products up. Makes stalking a bit easier though as you can just keep refreshing that page!


----------



## rockin (May 30, 2013)

Nothing showing for me yet, either


----------



## MichaelaLou (May 30, 2013)

I was told 1pm ish on live chat. But then again I was told by someome else its not due online untol next week lol


----------



## jennyap (May 30, 2013)

It's up!


----------



## MichaelaLou (May 30, 2013)

Up! Just Got flamingo, sushi kiss and sweet and sour


----------



## jennyap (May 30, 2013)

I got Flamingo and Royal Sunset. I decided I didn't want to risk missing out on Flamingo, and Royal Sunset was always a definite, so I added that to get free shipping. I'll swatch the rest in store next week.


----------



## xfarrax (May 30, 2013)

I got honey jasmine , sweet n sour and sushi kiss x


----------



## mushroomteagirl (May 30, 2013)

Just placed my order, all 3 blushes and all the lippies apart from Neon Orange (already got Morange) & the Tangerine one (too yellow)


----------



## PeachTwist (May 30, 2013)

Well I've received a text from DHL about the RT brushes from iHerb.

  	I got stung.  £13.76 in customs charges.  Damnit.


----------



## MichaelaLou (May 30, 2013)

I just went back and ordered another two flamingos and sushi kiss :bump:


----------



## PeachTwist (May 30, 2013)

I think the only thing I'm interested in from All About Orange is Royal Sunset.  Nothing else really seems to be saying "buy me!"


----------



## charlotte366 (May 30, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> Well I've received a text from DHL about the RT brushes from iHerb.
> 
> I got stung.  £13.76 in customs charges.  Damnit.


  	I am not surprised, iHerb is a big company and will record things at value because it is illegal to undervalue etc. DHL have the systems in place to catch the vast majority of parcels where as RM don't but the upside is it gets to you quicker and you are insured against loss etc.

  	Hopefully though you will enjoy your RT brushes and soon forget about it!


----------



## gracie90 (May 30, 2013)

Hmm, to get Flamingo and Royal Sunset now or later?


----------



## rockin (May 30, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> I think the only thing I'm interested in from All About Orange is Royal Sunset.  Nothing else really seems to be saying "buy me!"


  	Same here


----------



## jennyap (May 30, 2013)

gracie90 said:


> Hmm, to get Flamingo and Royal Sunset now or later?


  	If you're sure you want them I'd buy now. But I would say that as I did exactly that LOL!


----------



## xfarrax (May 30, 2013)

Sweet n sour soldout! Wow !!! Does anyone know what time they went live?


----------



## PeachTwist (May 30, 2013)

rockin said:


> Same here


  	I'm not even sure if I'll bother ordering it.  There isn't anything else I want and I don't want to pay £2.95 shipping just for the blush.


----------



## nikou (May 30, 2013)

This isn't online only right?


----------



## mushroomteagirl (May 30, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *PeachTwist* 


		 			I'm not even sure if I'll bother ordering it.  There isn't anything else I want and I don't want to pay £2.95 shipping just for the blush.


  	Anita posted a code not long ago that works for free shipping on any order - GIGA


----------



## jennyap (May 30, 2013)

xfarrax said:


> Sweet n sour soldout! Wow !!! Does anyone know what time they went live?


  	Wow! I was stalking pretty frequently, and I posted as soon as I saw it come up so I'd say about 11.20. It only started showing up under new collections some time between 1 and 1.30pm though.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (May 30, 2013)

You know the Rihanna collections, is it only RiRi Woo that gets re-released each time, or is each collection an accumulation of all the previous releases plus the new extra products??


----------



## charlotte366 (May 30, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> I have to admit I'm really impressed with DHL.  The package left California yesterday and is already in the Midlands in the UK and through customs so it's just getting it to Manchester, then my local area for delivery.  I suspect it won't arrive today as I don't know what time DHL delivers until, but I won't be surprised if it arrives tomorrow.  Regardless of the customs charges, I will definitely place an order for RT stuff from iHerb again - even with the charges & DHL express shipping I've saved a good amount.  I only paid £44 for them & shipping, just for the brushes alone here in the UK it'd have cost me £82.95.  Sure I wouldn't have had to worry about customs but even with it, I'd saved roughly £30.  Not complaining!
> 
> 
> I'm not even sure if I'll bother ordering it.  There isn't anything else I want and I don't want to pay £2.95 shipping just for the blush.


  	i was really impressed too, customs sucks but I think if yu know you will get hit best to order it all like you did in one hit, then at least you only pay the admin fee once. I think my customs was £11.02 and I only ordered 2 sets of brushes so I think you did quite well on the customs front.

  	Mine took 1 day to arrive after I paid the customs fee, and they make it easy to pay the fee via phone or online so they release the package quickly!


----------



## PeachTwist (May 30, 2013)

mushroomteagirl said:


> Anita posted a code not long ago that works for free shipping on any order - GIGA


  	I can't get that code to work.  Keeps saying it's invalid.


----------



## MichaelaLou (May 30, 2013)

Im suprised sweet and sour sold out before flamingo


----------



## PeachTwist (May 30, 2013)

charlotte366 said:


> i was really impressed too, customs sucks but I think if yu know you will get hit best to order it all like you did in one hit, then at least you only pay the admin fee once. I think my customs was £11.02 and I only ordered 2 sets of brushes so I think you did quite well on the customs front.
> 
> Mine took 1 day to arrive after I paid the customs fee, and they make it easy to pay the fee via phone or online so they release the package quickly!


  	Oh wow - really?  I did do well then!  I bought 3 sets & 2 individual brushes as well - definitely not complaining about the extra £2.65 onto what you paid then.

  	I keep checking the tracking - it says "Shipment has been given a release by Customs. " -- I'm hoping that means it's already out and on it's way to Manchester but I can't be sure as that was 4 hours ago.  I paid online hours ago though so I'm hoping so.  I'm just really excited to play with them all - though I've run out of room to put them.  Oops!


----------



## mushroomteagirl (May 30, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> I can't get that code to work.  Keeps saying it's invalid.


  	Ah sorry it did work though a week or two ago so it must have expired


----------



## pnfpn (May 30, 2013)

Looks like Guerlain in HoF got 20% off! My bank account is crying since I've broken a 5 week no buy for some treats!


----------



## xfarrax (May 30, 2013)

has anyone bought anything from the new chanel collection that released? and are we getting those eye shadows sticks in this collection too? i think ones in the shade 'pink lagoon' or something along those lines. i've looked online and there seems to be no trace on uk websites unless i'm missing something....


----------



## jennyap (May 31, 2013)

xfarrax said:


> has anyone bought anything from the new chanel collection that released? and are we getting those eye shadows sticks in this collection too? i think ones in the shade 'pink lagoon' or something along those lines. i've looked online and there seems to be no trace on uk websites unless i'm missing something....


  	They're on the HOF site, they've been there for a day or two but hiding within the individual product types, I think they've only loaded it as a new collection today. They haven't got much stock, but it's 10% off if you buy today...

  	I'm just getting a couple of the NPs - Azure and Bel Argus


----------



## PeachTwist (May 31, 2013)

So I spoke to Caroline Hirons on Twitter yesterday, basically just asking for some advice on products.  She's given me a list of things, but then says to "mix it up" at night, which confuses me.  How much can I mix it up?  Besides, the cost of everything is crippling as it is, let alone mixing it up and buying more stuff, lol.  Think I'll just stick with what she said for now.

  	I have combo/oily/acne prone skin and she said this:

  	AM Cleanser: REN ClearCalm3 Anti Blemish Clay Cleanser - £16.20, lookfantastic.com
  	Toner:  Pixi Glow Tonic.
  	Indeed Labs Peptabright -  £29.99, Boots.
  	Indeed Labs Eysilix - £24.99, Boots.
  	Hydraluron Moisture Booster - £24.99, Boots.
  	Moisturiser:  REN Hydra Calm Global Day Cream - £24.30, lookfantastic.com

  	PM Cleanser: Emma Hardie Cleansing Balm
  	Toner: Pixi Glow Tonic
  	Indeed Labs Peptabright
  	Indeed Labs Eysilix
  	Hydraluron Moisture Booster
  	Moisturiser:  REN Frankincense Revitalising Night Cream - £28.80, lookfantastic.com

  	Mask:

  	Aveda Intensive Hydrating Mask - £28.50, Debenhams - currently on 10% off so £25.65

  	I'm also going to get Alpha-H Liquid Gold I think as a toner to use in the evening every other night which is £31.50 from lookfantastic.com

  	Lots of wash cloths.  All the Boots stuff is on 3 for 2 atm as well so the Eyesilix is free when you buy the Peptabright and Hydraulron.

  	I'm gonna try it I think, see how it goes.  Who knows, maybe it'll make a major difference.

  	Hopefully if any of you have the same skin type as me this'll be helpful and you'll be able to purchase the items if you want them.  

  	*Edit.  After doing more research, lookfantastic.com is cheaper than Space NK for everything.  Also if you spend more than £50 there and use promotion code NEXT50 you'll get free next day/Saturday delivery if you order before 6pm.  There's also a free Real Techniques Core Collection Kit that has been added to my bag as a free gift.

  	I also called Pixi about the Glow Tonic and they're currently out of stock on pumps so they're taking information on anyone who is wanting one and calling them once the stock arrives which they said should be within a few days.


----------



## xfarrax (May 31, 2013)

I bought my hydraluron BNIB on ebay from a legit seller and its was about 15£ but that was a couple months ago, do have a look though x


----------



## PeachTwist (May 31, 2013)

xfarrax said:


> I bought my hydraluron BNIB on ebay from a legit seller and its was about 15£ but that was a couple months ago, do have a look though x


  	I will, thank you.


----------



## Alisha1 (May 31, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> So I spoke to Caroline Hirons on Twitter yesterday, basically just asking for some advice on products.  She's given me a list of things, but then says to "mix it up" at night, which confuses me.  How much can I mix it up?  Besides, the cost of everything is crippling as it is, let alone mixing it up and buying more stuff, lol.  Think I'll just stick with what she said for now.
> 
> I have combo/oily/acne prone skin and she said this:
> 
> ...


  	Thanks for this! I'm going to get I want most of these items but I'm going to buy them one at a time lol

  	I was supposed to order the Emma Hardie Moringa Balm from QVC but I ended up ordering alot of stuff from HoF (after deciding I was going to skip the sale event...!) I bought 2 Guerlain glosses in Candy Stip and Browny Clap, Guerlain Gemma n/p,  Guerlain gel top coat, Clinique sun cream, Shu Uemura eyelash curler, UD Grind house Sharpener and a second Shiseido foundation brush (HG)
  	This is the most I've spend on makeup in one go in about a year...! Lol the 20% off Guerlain was too good to pass up!


----------



## PeachTwist (May 31, 2013)

Alisha1 said:


> Thanks for this! I'm going to get I want most of these items but I'm going to buy them one at a time lol
> 
> I was supposed to order the Emma Hardie Moringa Balm from QVC but I ended up ordering alot of stuff from HoF (after deciding I was going to skip the sale event...!) I bought 2 Guerlain glosses in Candy Stip and Browny Clap, Guerlain Gemma n/p,  Guerlain gel top coat, Clinique sun cream, Shu Uemura eyelash curler, UD Grind house Sharpener and a second Shiseido foundation brush (HG)
> This is the most I've spend on makeup in one go in about a year...! Lol the 20% off Guerlain was too good to pass up!


  	No problem!

  	Yup, I've spent far too much on stuff lately but most of it has been make-up brushes, go figure!  I plan on buying all of this though, my skin NEEDS help and I hate wearing make-up when my skin is acting up like this, so I'm super hopeful that it's going to help me.  Hopefully I'll have everything by the end of next week to start using it.  Until then I'm going to stick with my oil routine.  I don't like the idea of starting a routine unless I have all of it here, lol.  Can't believe I have to order from 4 different places just to get everything.

  	To clarify - choose either the Alpha-H Liquid Gold or the Pixi Glow Tonic.  I double checked and Caroline said only need one or the other, may as well get the Pixi for the price as it's more for your money so I've crossed that off my list and saved myself £31.50 lol.

  	Make-up wise I do plan on picking up Royal Sunset from MAC, Illamasqua Blush in Tremble and the Becca Ever-Matte Priming Perfector.  I think that's it, anyway.. and then my spending ban will commence.  Hopefully, anyway.  Lol.


----------



## Alisha1 (May 31, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> No problem!
> 
> Yup, I've spent far too much on stuff lately but most of it has been make-up brushes, go figure!  I plan on buying all of this though, my skin NEEDS help and I hate wearing make-up when my skin is acting up like this, so I'm super hopeful that it's going to help me.  Hopefully I'll have everything by the end of next week to start using it.  Until then I'm going to stick with my oil routine.  I don't like the idea of starting a routine unless I have all of it here, lol.  Can't believe I have to order from 4 different places just to get everything.
> 
> ...


  	My skins has been weird as well so it's the best time for me to start researching on a new routine! 

  	Thanks I'll just order the Pixi Glow in a few weeks along with the REN products, I'm not sure I need Hydroluron but I want Pepto-bright definitely, might go into boots to see if they have testers or something 

  	Have you seen the Givenchy Mister Matte primer? It looks good but I keep forgetting to check it out at the counter lol


----------



## PeachTwist (May 31, 2013)

Alisha1 said:


> My skins has been weird as well so it's the best time for me to start researching on a new routine!
> 
> Thanks I'll just order the Pixi Glow in a few weeks along with the REN products, I'm not sure I need Hydroluron but I want Pepto-bright definitely, might go into boots to see if they have testers or something
> 
> Have you seen the Givenchy Mister Matte primer? It looks good but I keep forgetting to check it out at the counter lol


  	Yep, I trust Caroline so I'm hoping it'll all work out.  Just purchased the REN products (and the RT free gift), I think they should be here tomorrow - if so I'll be impressed!  I'm getting the Hydroluron because I want to make sure my skin is getting as much moisture as possible, though if I find I don't need it, that's alright.  I might just use it where I get really dry.  I can't wait to try everything though.  I've been way more into skincare lately than I have make-up itself.

  	I haven't, I don't have Givenchy anywhere near me - unfortunately my area seems to be very limited on brands.  Though I do see it's on sale at Debenhams for £20.70 at the moment... I may or may not add that to my basket, lol.

  	Edit:

  	Now I don't know which to get... the Givenchy or the Becca.  The Givenchy is cheaper by £7.30 which is tempting... or do I get both and compare them.... oh the decisions!


----------



## Alisha1 (May 31, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> Yep, I trust Caroline so I'm hoping it'll all work out.  Just purchased the REN products (and the RT free gift), I think they should be here tomorrow - if so I'll be impressed!  I'm getting the Hydroluron because I want to make sure my skin is getting as much moisture as possible, though if I find I don't need it, that's alright.  I might just use it where I get really dry.  I can't wait to try everything though.  I've been way more into skincare lately than I have make-up itself.
> 
> I haven't, I don't have Givenchy anywhere near me - unfortunately my area seems to be very limited on brands.  Though I do see it's on sale at Debenhams for £20.70 at the moment... I may or may not add that to my basket, lol.
> 
> ...


  	Let me know how you like all the products! I don't think I'll be getting them until the end of the month as I'm hoping to get some stuff from the sales which should be starting soon lol

  	Lol sorry that I bought the Givenchy up! One thing to note is that it's only 25ml so depending on the amount of product i the Becca one it is quite pricey for the content. Definitely read some reviews online if you can, the Givenchy has been reviewed twice on Debenhams


----------



## PeachTwist (May 31, 2013)

Alisha1 said:


> Let me know how you like all the products! I don't think I'll be getting them until the end of the month as I'm hoping to get some stuff from the sales which should be starting soon lol
> 
> Lol sorry that I bought the Givenchy up! One thing to note is that it's only 25ml so depending on the amount of product i the Becca one it is quite pricey for the content. Definitely read some reviews online if you can, the Givenchy has been reviewed twice on Debenhams


  	I will do!  I've now ordered everything except for the Pixi Glow Tonic, which I'll order when they call and inform me when the pumps are in so will hopefully have that at the end of next week.

  	The stuff from Boots & LookFantastic are both scheduled to arrive tomorrow.

  	I ended up going with the Becca, as it's £28 for 40ml instead of the £20.70(on sale) for the 25ml.  Plus when reading reviews there seemed to be a lot more people disappointed with the Givenchy than the Becca.  It does seem to be that there may be a trick to the Becca though - some people have said it's perfect, others have said that you kind of need to warm it up in your hands first and get it even otherwise it may look dry/patchy.  I dunno, we'll see!

  	I also picked up another Clinique Bottom Lash Mascara because I think I'm running out.  I probably should have picked up another Benefit, They're Real! as it's my HG mascara but I do have others I'm trying out as well atm.

  	I also may or may not have ordered Royal Sunset & Buff from MAC... and the Illamasqua blush & Aveda mask... oops.

  	That's me banned until I order the Pixi Glow Tonic and that's it... kinda.

  	I have £20 on my Debenhams beauty club card to spend, and I'm tempted to try the Chanel Perfection Lumiere Foundation as it's on sale and I'd only have to pay £12.40 instead of the RRP of £36.  I seem to be a foundation and concealer kick at the moment.  After that though, I AM done.. hopefully.


----------



## Alisha1 (May 31, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> I will do!  I've now ordered everything except for the Pixi Glow Tonic, which I'll order when they call and inform me when the pumps are in so will hopefully have that at the end of next week.
> 
> The stuff from Boots & LookFantastic are both scheduled to arrive tomorrow.
> 
> ...


  	That's fast did you just order them today? I'm impressed with HoF as my order has been despatched, Hope it arrives tomorrow but I don't think it will as I can't track it yet :/ either way I'm still impressed!

  	A sample of They're Real Mascara is free with a magazine at the moment - can't remember which one though :/ 

  	I tried a sample of Perfection Lumiere and I loved the texture but the shade wasn't a 100% match for me, I do really want to check it out again - I'm also trying to sort out my base products so I can achieve a flaweless face lol. I'm loving my YSL Le Teint Touche Eclat though so I really shouldn't buy another foundation!


----------



## PeachTwist (May 31, 2013)

Alisha1 said:


> That's fast did you just order them today? I'm impressed with HoF as my order has been despatched, Hope it arrives tomorrow but I don't think it will as I can't track it yet :/ either way I'm still impressed!
> 
> A sample of They're Real Mascara is free with a magazine at the moment - can't remember which one though :/
> 
> I tried a sample of Perfection Lumiere and I loved the texture but the shade wasn't a 100% match for me, I do really want to check it out again - I'm also trying to sort out my base products so I can achieve a flaweless face lol. I'm loving my YSL Le Teint Touche Eclat though so I really shouldn't buy another foundation!


  	I did.  Boots order is despatched and will be here tomorrow.  The LookFantastic order should've been despatched today and even says "Awaiting Dispatch" but apparently it hasn't been so I'm a bit disappointed with that.  Yeah HoF is good.  I ordered on Bank Holiday Monday and was able to pick it up in store on the Tuesday.

  	Ah I have a small sample left, but eh - should've bought a new one.

  	Oh really?  I'll definitely go get it then.  I really want Honey Jasmine blush now from MAC but I don't want to pay the shipping for it.  :/


----------



## xfarrax (May 31, 2013)

saw the chanel summer collection today, i was actually thinking about picking up some of the eyeshadow sticks but when i swatched them they looked so glittery, i was hoping for something along the lines of laura mercier caviar sticks but these were packed with glitter, to be fair the lighting was quite dodgy in the john lewis i was in, i might check them out again on the weekend...i had my eye on the pink/jade colour, they seem the most unique. Let me know if you catch sight of it, i'd love to get more opinions


----------



## Alisha1 (May 31, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> I did.  Boots order is despatched and will be here tomorrow.  The LookFantastic order should've been despatched today and even says "Awaiting Dispatch" but apparently it hasn't been so I'm a bit disappointed with that.  Yeah HoF is good.  I ordered on Bank Holiday Monday and was able to pick it up in store on the Tuesday.
> 
> Ah I have a small sample left, but eh - should've bought a new one.
> 
> Oh really?  I'll definitely go get it then.  I really want Honey Jasmine blush now from MAC but I don't want to pay the shipping for it.  :/


  	I don't want enable you lol but ARTIST13 should get you free shipping if you haven't used it already 

  	Yeah I really like their click and collect service but I haven't had a HoF order delivered to my own address for a while lol


----------



## PeachTwist (May 31, 2013)

Alisha1 said:


> I don't want enable you lol but ARTIST13 should get you free shipping if you haven't used it already
> 
> Yeah I really like their click and collect service but I haven't had a HoF order delivered to my own address for a while lol


  	Lol, enabled!  Thank you!  I saw swatches and was like "Omg, need" lol.  I kept trying to find something that amounted to just the £12.50 I needed for free delivery but I was either 50p too short or a couple quid over and with the amount of money I've spent I didn't want to spend anymore.

  	I don't think I've ever had HoF deliver to my address - I think I've only used the click and collect service twice.  I usually use Debenhams as I get the points and MAC if Debenhams doesn't have it.  For some reason I always forget about HoF.  :/

  	I'm really annoyed my LookFantastic order hasn't shipped.  It said if ordered before 6pm it would be sent same day and delivered the next, even for a Saturday delivery.  They had it all processed etc and now "Awaiting Despatch" but the damn website says it won't be despatched until Monday.  They shouldn't advertise it as being delivered if it won't be.

  	and I still think I might go into town tomorrow and get that foundation... the money I'll have spent by the time I get the pixi glow tonic.. eesh.  I have to cut myself off.  I can't keep up spending this kind of money.


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 1, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> Lol, enabled!  Thank you!  I saw swatches and was like "Omg, need" lol.  I kept trying to find something that amounted to just the £12.50 I needed for free delivery but I was either 50p too short or a couple quid over and with the amount of money I've spent I didn't want to spend anymore.
> 
> I don't think I've ever had HoF deliver to my address - I think I've only used the click and collect service twice.  I usually use Debenhams as I get the points and MAC if Debenhams doesn't have it.  For some reason I always forget about HoF.  :/
> 
> ...


  	Why don't you just get a sample instead of the whole foundation because if you're going to change your skin routine it might be best to see whether it works well on your skin after as the texture of your skin might change.

  	I was good with my makeup purchases but the summer collections are getting me :/ I don't mind spending a little on my skincare routine though as my skin really needs it though I'm not planning on getting anything until after the sales now as I really want a new bag lol


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 1, 2013)

Alisha1 said:


> Why don't you just get a sample instead of the whole foundation because if you're going to change your skin routine it might be best to see whether it works well on your skin after as the texture of your skin might change.
> 
> I was good with my makeup purchases but the summer collections are getting me :/ I don't mind spending a little on my skincare routine though as my skin really needs it though I'm not planning on getting anything until after the sales now as I really want a new bag lol


  	Well it's funny you should say that.  I went because I had the £20 for Debenhams and I know £5 of it was about to expire due to non-usage.  However, I went to go to the Chanel counter and it turns out my Debenhams no longer has one.  I was sure we did but they said the only one in my area is in HoF which I don't have points for, so I wasn't going to.... so I went to YSL.  The Touche Eclat foundation is amazing!  I have to say I'm majorly impressed.  I remember you mentioning it last night and the lady was great with me.  I bought the bottle but also brought back a sample.  She said so long as I don't open the bottle and I want to return it/exchange it I can, so at least I know I'm not going to lose that £5 reward.  But she tried it on me, and honestly I truly believe that has to be the best matching foundation I've ever come across.  I'm majorly impressed.  The lady though.. man she knows how to sell.  She tried blush on me, touche eclat, the foundation, let me try one of the mascars (with sanitary wands of course) and she spoke to me the whole time about working in the industry etc.  Way better than the lady I dealt with on EL a couple weeks back.

  	I was great with all purchases... but because I'd saved up so much money... it just hit me to buy... and I haven't been able to stop.  It's been ridiculous.

  	Tell you what though - EH Cleansing Balm DOES remove all your makeup, dear lord!  I love the stuff, truly love it.  I will continue to buy it for make-up removal - just try not to get it in your eyes, my vision is slightly blurry at the moment lol.

  	What bag are you looking at getting?  I must be the only female I know to never buy bags/shoes/clothes/etc.  I swear, all I purchase is make-up.  :/

  	Bit disappointed with my orders - I called lookfantastic and they said there was an error with their system last night so my order didn't get to the warehouse until 6:09pm -- the cut off for next day delivery is 6pm but I purchased at 5:37pm.  He was apologetic though.

  	Missed my Boots order delivery today because the DPD man didn't knock so no one heard it to answer the door so I now have to wait until Monday.


----------



## nikou (Jun 1, 2013)

All about orange will be sold at debenhams and house of fraser right? Everyones acting like its not. If its online only, I've missed a lot of things I wanted..


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 1, 2013)

nikou said:


> All about orange will be sold at debenhams and house of fraser right? Everyones acting like its not. If its online only, I've missed a lot of things I wanted..


  	I'm hoping so.  The damn girls in the thread have made me want lipsticks I never thought I'd want, it's insanity.  I already owned IF blush but I bought RS and HJ, couldn't turn them down.  Thankfully I don't like gloss or whatever else is with the collection so my only focus now is the lipsticks.

  	I want Flamingo, Sushi Kiss and Sweet & Sour -- Flamingo is the most important one for me though.  I already own Razzledazzler from the Fashion Sets collections last year and was sent a 2nd in a swap so I really don't need that -- the worst bit is I don't even like the colour on me.  I may just sell the 2nd on ebay as I've no need for it.

  	What're you wanting?


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jun 1, 2013)

Just wondering - has the Guerlain Nerolia Bronzer been and gone on John Lewis? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I've been out all day, and just logged on to find that it's being used as an image on the Guerlain 'menu', but it doesn't seem to appear anywhere else -  I guess I've missed it


----------



## nikou (Jun 1, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> I'm hoping so.  The damn girls in the thread have made me want lipsticks I never thought I'd want, it's insanity.  I already owned IF blush but I bought RS and HJ, couldn't turn them down.  Thankfully I don't like gloss or whatever else is with the collection so my only focus now is the lipsticks.
> 
> I want Flamingo, Sushi Kiss and Sweet & Sour -- Flamingo is the most important one for me though.  I already own Razzledazzler from the Fashion Sets collections last year and was sent a 2nd in a swap so I really don't need that -- the worst bit is I don't even like the colour on me.  I may just sell the 2nd on ebay as I've no need for it.
> 
> What're you wanting?


  	I'm not sure about HJ. I recently bought rotonde from nars and I do have illamasqua lover. I think I've got enough peachy oranges now..I think. 
  	I know want RS  and as for lipsticks, S&S, razzledazzler, flamingo maybe neon orange. I'm still unsure about tangerine dream. I absolutely love oranges but I gotta be realistic about if I'm going to wear them or not. I do have reel sexy and I've hardly worn it, I have saigon summer, sounds like a noise and a mixture of coral/ orange lipsticks. I also have morange lipglass.

  	I never know when house of fraser or debenhams are going to release mac collections. I get fed up of stalking the sites but being disappointed when nothing shows up..


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 1, 2013)

I wouldn't worry, I think it's exclusive to JL first and then it will go to other retailers too. I'll check the Guerlain counter in JL next week in Kingston, will let you know if I find it there.


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 1, 2013)

nikou said:


> I'm not sure about HJ. I recently bought rotonde from nars and I do have illamasqua lover. I think I've got enough peachy oranges now..I think.
> I know want RS  and as for lipsticks, S&S, razzledazzler, flamingo maybe neon orange. I'm still unsure about tangerine dream. I absolutely love oranges but I gotta be realistic about if I'm going to wear them or not. I do have reel sexy and I've hardly worn it, I have saigon summer, sounds like a noise and a mixture of coral/ orange lipsticks. I also have morange lipglass.
> 
> I never know when house of fraser or debenhams are going to release mac collections. I get fed up of stalking the sites but being disappointed when nothing shows up..


  	I wasn't sure about HJ either, but a few girls in the thread made me really want it.  I don't think I have anything quite like it as I don't have tons of blushes so I don't feel too bad for buying it.  RS I couldn't pass up though.

  	I'm actually thinking I may just skip the other lipsticks and just go for Flamingo, because I know it's a colour I'd definitely wear.  I try not to buy things I'm unsure of.  I have Ever Hip and Hibiscus from previous collections and rarely use those, so I don't know if I'd wear S&S etc.  I think my issue is I see it on girls and think "Oh that's so pretty" -- but chances are I can't get it to work for me.  :/

  	I never stalk HoF or Debenhams for releases. I do really want Flamingo though so I'll probably be watching for it this time.  I suspect it'll be up this coming week.  I think the latest it'll be the 6th or so as it's *usually* the first Thursday of every month that collections get released -- the fact it's been released on MAC already has me slightly confused though.  You could try calling Mail Order?  I think they have different stock levels than MAC Online.


----------



## pnfpn (Jun 1, 2013)

Escentual and HoF are using the bronzer for the Guerlain page too! It's only £40 on escentual ("only!!")  so I will prob get it from there while I grab the last L'extrait gloss I'm missing. I love that their prices are always 10% off, though if JL would price match them then I'd buy from there too.


----------



## nikou (Jun 1, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> I wasn't sure about HJ either, but a few girls in the thread made me really want it.  I don't think I have anything quite like it as I don't have tons of blushes so I don't feel too bad for buying it.  RS I couldn't pass up though.
> 
> I'm actually thinking I may just skip the other lipsticks and just go for Flamingo, because I know it's a colour I'd definitely wear.  I try not to buy things I'm unsure of.  I have Ever Hip and Hibiscus from previous collections and rarely use those, so I don't know if I'd wear S&S etc.  I think my issue is I see it on girls and think "Oh that's so pretty" -- but chances are I can't get it to work for me.  :/
> 
> I never stalk HoF or Debenhams for releases. I do really want Flamingo though so I'll probably be watching for it this time.  I suspect it'll be up this coming week.  I think the latest it'll be the 6th or so as it's *usually* the first Thursday of every month that collections get released -- the fact it's been released on MAC already has me slightly confused though.  You could try calling Mail Order?  I think they have different stock levels than MAC Online.


  	I only stalk HoF for student discount which is really handy. I swear they only stock 12 or less of each item though..
  	I wanted HJ to be more honey coloured but I feel its like every orange peach we've seen so many times before. 
  	Flamingo is gorgeous, I haven't even got it but I'm expecting I'll like it and want a back up so I might buy an extra one.
  	My issue is that I have an addiction buying lipsticks but I don't really wear them that much or have the confidence. A lot of people see me with no make up and they'd be shocked if they saw me with a bright lip! That needs to change before all my current lipsticks go off 



  	I


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jun 2, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I wouldn't worry, I think it's exclusive to JL first and then it will go to other retailers too. I'll check the Guerlain counter in JL next week in Kingston, will let you know if I find it there


  	Thank you!  It's probably going to sell out really quickly whenever it comes out anywhere.  It looks gorgeous.  I don't actually know why I'm wanting it - I've got the other one that's just been released, and I'm not really a fan of bronzer - there's just something about Guerlain that makes me want everything!


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jun 2, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> I'm hoping so.  *The damn girls in the thread have made me want lipsticks I never thought I'd want, it's insanity.*  I already owned IF blush but I bought RS and HJ, couldn't turn them down.  Thankfully I don't like gloss or whatever else is with the collection so my only focus now is the lipsticks.
> 
> I want Flamingo, Sushi Kiss and Sweet & Sour -- Flamingo is the most important one for me though.  I already own Razzledazzler from the Fashion Sets collections last year and was sent a 2nd in a swap so I really don't need that -- the worst bit is I don't even like the colour on me.  I may just sell the 2nd on ebay as I've no need for it.
> 
> What're you wanting?


	I so identify with this!!  I am being sorely tempted by those gorgeous orange lipsticks - orange is the colour of most of my favourite lipsticks!  Luckily all sold out on MAC, so not tempted at the moment, but temptation will re-appear when they are re-released elsewhere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I like the blushes too, but not enough to actually buy them at the moment.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 2, 2013)

That's the Terra Ora bronzer, not the Nerolia. The latter one is currently JL exclusive.



pnfpn said:


> *Escentual and HoF are using the bronzer for the Guerlain page too!* It's only £40 on escentual ("only!!")  so I will prob get it from there while I grab the last L'extrait gloss I'm missing. I love that their prices are always 10% off, though if JL would price match them then I'd buy from there too.


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 2, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> Well it's funny you should say that.  I went because I had the £20 for Debenhams and I know £5 of it was about to expire due to non-usage.  However, I went to go to the Chanel counter and it turns out my Debenhams no longer has one.  I was sure we did but they said the only one in my area is in HoF which I don't have points for, so I wasn't going to.... so I went to YSL.  The Touche Eclat foundation is amazing!  I have to say I'm majorly impressed.  I remember you mentioning it last night and the lady was great with me.  I bought the bottle but also brought back a sample.  She said so long as I don't open the bottle and I want to return it/exchange it I can, so at least I know I'm not going to lose that £5 reward.  But she tried it on me, and honestly I truly believe that has to be the best matching foundation I've ever come across.  I'm majorly impressed.  The lady though.. man she knows how to sell.  She tried blush on me, touche eclat, the foundation, let me try one of the mascars (with sanitary wands of course) and she spoke to me the whole time about working in the industry etc.  Way better than the lady I dealt with on EL a couple weeks back.
> 
> I was great with all purchases... but because I'd saved up so much money... it just hit me to buy... and I haven't been able to stop.  It's been ridiculous.
> 
> ...


  	I'm glad you like the Touche Eclat foundation! The shade range is very impressive and when I went to try it the lady at Boots was really nice as well but when I went to purchase the foundation she wasn't there which I felt bad about but they had a GWP going and there was only one left :/ lol

  	I'm not sure about which bag lol I want one that's big and sturdy enough for all my books so I was thinking about Longchamp, I can't spend that much on it though and tbh I only have one designer bag from Marc By Marc Jacobs lol and as for shoes I have a crazy amount of pairs some of which I haven't even worn :/ lol When I had a spending break from makeup my money went on shoes  lol


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 2, 2013)

nikou said:


> I only stalk HoF for student discount which is really handy. I swear they only stock 12 or less of each item though..
> I wanted HJ to be more honey coloured but I feel its like every orange peach we've seen so many times before.
> Flamingo is gorgeous, I haven't even got it but I'm expecting I'll like it and want a back up so I might buy an extra one.
> My issue is that I have an addiction buying lipsticks but I don't really wear them that much or have the confidence. A lot of people see me with no make up and they'd be shocked if they saw me with a bright lip! That needs to change before all my current lipsticks go off
> ...


  	I find if you fake the confidence, eventually you get so used to it you actually have it -- it's what I did when I first started wearing bright lipstick, now I don't care if people are shocked or dislike it etc!


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 2, 2013)

toobusytostitch said:


> I so identify with this!!  I am being sorely tempted by those gorgeous orange lipsticks - orange is the colour of most of my favourite lipsticks!  Luckily all sold out on MAC, so not tempted at the moment, but temptation will re-appear when they are re-released elsewhere
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Yup!  I think I'm probably just going to stick with Flamingo lipstick, but a couple of the others have caught my eye.  The issue is whether or not I'd actually wear them.  I bought RS & HJ as I already had IF, couldn't resist.. so hopefully I'll get some good use out of them.  The only one I slightly worry about is HJ.


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 2, 2013)

Alisha1 said:


> I'm glad you like the Touche Eclat foundation! The shade range is very impressive and when I went to try it the lady at Boots was really nice as well but when I went to purchase the foundation she wasn't there which I felt bad about but they had a GWP going and there was only one left :/ lol
> 
> I'm not sure about which bag lol I want one that's big and sturdy enough for all my books so I was thinking about Longchamp, I can't spend that much on it though and tbh I only have one designer bag from Marc By Marc Jacobs lol and as for shoes I have a crazy amount of pairs some of which I haven't even worn :/ lol When I had a spending break from makeup my money went on shoes  lol


  	It's always nice when you find a nice sales lady.  The one at EL a couple weeks ago -- I'd accidentally bought the wrong shade concealer online and went in store to just exchange it when running errands.  My hair was a mess, no make-up on and clothes just basic like a hoodie etc and she barely even said hello.  She asked what I wanted, took it from me, gave me the other one and said nothing else.  Couldn't believe it.  :/

  	Ah see, I've never really bothered with bags.  I got a new one for Xmas from Debenhams that more than makes me happy - I'm sure if I had spare cash to buy designer I might but as long as it looks okay, holds what I need it to and does what it should then I'm good with it, lol.  I also *hate* shoe shopping.  I fail as a female, lol!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 2, 2013)

Guerlain Terra Nerolia is up on the John Lewis website for £35.20 (20% off due to price match)!


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jun 2, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> I find if you fake the confidence, eventually you get so used to it you actually have it -- it's what I did when I first started wearing bright lipstick, now I don't care if people are shocked or dislike it etc!


  	Same here - I'm often talking to people who really don't wear/like makeup at all, and have decided that I don't care - I was with a friend yesterday who probably doesn't own ANY makeup at all, and I was aware that she kept looking at my bright raspberry pink lipstick and the gold half of my EL new eyeliner duo from my Debenhams points


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jun 2, 2013)

Anita - you STAR!!  Got one, to be collected in local Waitrose on Tuesday when I do the banking


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 2, 2013)

Glad you got one! I'm picking mine up from Waitrose too. 



toobusytostitch said:


> Anita - you STAR!!  Got one, to be collected in local Waitrose on Tuesday when I do the banking


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 3, 2013)

My Boots order and LookFantastic order have arrived, as well as the brush guards I ordered from the US a couple weeks ago.

  	Now just awaiting my Debenhams order, SpaceNK order, MAC orders and Pixi Glow Tonic.

  	I felt guilty for buying everything -- after this morning, I no longer do.  Had a hospital appointment with a liver consultant and they want to do a liver biopsy as it seems something may be wrong with it, so I'm now treating everything I've bought as some kind of reward, lol.

  	The REN moisturisers are a bit smaller than I expected, but the cleanser is huge.  Though I suppose if I'm using the Hydraluron then I'll need less of the moisturisers anyway so maybe it'll be alright.  Then again, everything looks bigger online in photographs.  I remember the first time I ordered MAC and some things arrived -- I'd never been to a MAC counter and everything seemed so much smaller in person than all the photos I'd seen, lol.


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jun 3, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> My Boots order and LookFantastic order have arrived, as well as the brush guards I ordered from the US a couple weeks ago.
> 
> Now just awaiting my Debenhams order, SpaceNK order, MAC orders and Pixi Glow Tonic.
> 
> ...


	Sounds that you definitely deserve it all  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Hope the biopsy is clear for you. 

  	Know what you mean about products looking big in adverts!  Those single MAC eyeshadows always look more the size of the skinfinshes in the photos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Though I seem to rarely actually finish anything ever, so they're all big enough really


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 3, 2013)

toobusytostitch said:


> Sounds that you definitely deserve it all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Thank you!  He's suspecting it won't be unfortunately.  He thinks I may have Autoimmune Hepatitis which is when your body's immune system attacks the liver cells.  Hopefully it comes back clear, but we'll see.  In some ways I actually hope that's what it is as for 3yrs I've been trying to find answers as to why I'm always so unwell - I'd just like to get better, so a diagnosis would be nice so I could get back on the mend, as bad as that sounds.  We'll see!

  	Yup!  I remember when I first saw MAC eye shadows on Youtube and photos I thought "oh wow, those are huge" - definitely not, lol!  Agreed - my very first MAC shadow was Vanilla and I bought that 3yrs ago and I'm still no where near pan and it's used every time I wear make-up for my highlight.

  	Glad I ordered Honey Jasmine and Royal Sunset now - they've sold out on the UK website!


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 3, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> My Boots order and LookFantastic order have arrived, as well as the brush guards I ordered from the US a couple weeks ago.
> 
> Now just awaiting my Debenhams order, SpaceNK order, MAC orders and Pixi Glow Tonic.
> 
> ...


  	I'm glad some of your orders arrived - hope you enjoy your goodies and hopefully you liver biopsy will go well too


  	My HoF order arrived and I love everything especially my new Guerlain glosses! Browny Clap is the perfect nude gloss and Candy Strip is a perfect bright but wearable shade! The formula is great on these very light and not sticky at all. I love the packaging of both the Guerlain glosses and the new nail polishes - Gemma n/p looks so pretty!


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 3, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> Thank you!  He's suspecting it won't be unfortunately.  He thinks I may have Autoimmune Hepatitis which is when your body's immune system attacks the liver cells.  Hopefully it comes back clear, but we'll see.  In some ways I actually hope that's what it is as for 3yrs I've been trying to find answers as to why I'm always so unwell - I'd just like to get better, so a diagnosis would be nice so I could get back on the mend, as bad as that sounds.  We'll see!
> 
> Yup!  I remember when I first saw MAC eye shadows on Youtube and photos I thought "oh wow, those are huge" - definitely not, lol!  Agreed - my very first MAC shadow was Vanilla and I bought that 3yrs ago and I'm still no where near pan and it's used every time I wear make-up for my highlight.
> 
> Glad I ordered Honey Jasmine and Royal Sunset now - they've sold out on the UK website!


  	I hope everything turns out well for you in the end hun - sending positive vibes your way


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 3, 2013)

I think it's just plain rude!  As I said to the woman on the YSL counter, why would I wear make-up when shopping for make-up?  Especially when it's foundation/concealer related?  There's no point, they'd only have to take it off to match me anyway.  I may even start complaining to management to be honest - I'm sick of being looked at as if I'm not worth their time because I'm not dressed to the 9's and what not whenever I go in.  I have health issues myself, my mother has them and I care for her -- do they really think my top priority is to make sure I'm dressed super nice to go to a make-up counter when I have a few moments to myself?  Meh -- I'm on a rage today, completely annoyed.  Lol.

  	Thank you!  The REN products & Boots stuff all look great.  I refuse to use them until I get the Pixi Glow Tonic though -- I hope they call me soon because I'm dying to try everything out, lol!

  	Aw yay!  I'm glad you like everything!  One thing I don't buy is gloss - I just hate gloss.  I like the way it looks but usually it ends up in my hair somehow which just frustrates me so I don't bother with it, lol.  I'm definitely a lipstick girl!  The only gloss I have and love is my MAC Kissable Lip Colour in Woo Me.  Nail polishes though - now those are love!  Lol!


Alisha1 said:


> I hope everything turns out well for you in the end hun - sending positive vibes your way


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 3, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> I think it's just plain rude!  As I said to the woman on the YSL counter, *why would I wear make-up when shopping for make-up?  Especially when it's foundation/concealer related?*  There's no point, they'd only have to take it off to match me anyway.  I may even start complaining to management to be honest - I'm sick of being looked at as if I'm not worth their time because I'm not dressed to the 9's and what not whenever I go in.  I have health issues myself, my mother has them and I care for her -- do they really think my top priority is to make sure I'm dressed super nice to go to a make-up counter when I have a few moments to myself?  Meh -- I'm on a rage today, completely annoyed.  Lol.
> 
> Thank you!  The REN products & Boots stuff all look great.  I refuse to use them until I get the Pixi Glow Tonic though -- I hope they call me soon because I'm dying to try everything out, lol!
> 
> ...


  	Lol that's so true! Plus not everyone wears a full face every single day - I certainly don't somedays I just curl my lashes and put something on my lips! They just make assumptions that we're not going to purchase anything - if only they could see our makeup collections! 

  	Lol gloss and nail polishes were the first makeup products I bought! I really don't like sticky gloss though like MACs lipglass but these feel so light and non sticky! Lool I have wayyy too much nail polish but I always keep seeing more I want! 

  	Aw just try not to think about it too much - hopefully Pixi will ring you soon and your new routine will take your mind off it a little


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 3, 2013)

Alisha1 said:


> Lol that's so true! Plus not everyone wears a full face every single day - I certainly don't somedays I just curl my lashes and put something on my lips! They just make assumptions that we're not going to purchase anything - if only they could see our makeup collections!
> 
> Lol gloss and nail polishes were the first makeup products I bought! I really don't like sticky gloss though like MACs lipglass but these feel so light and non sticky! Lool I have wayyy too much nail polish but I always keep seeing more I want!
> 
> Aw just try not to think about it too much - hopefully Pixi will ring you soon and your new routine will take your mind off it a little


  	Yup!  I either don't wear any at all or I wear a full face - it's one or the other.  You're right though - if only they knew how much we owned, they'd soon wise up and be polite.  They could make a lot of money out of us.  I'll probably purchase from YSL again because that lady was so great and she will always have my business.  Good CS goes a long way.

  	I wish I could get into gloss - it's just bleh for me.  It also doesn't help I'm a smoker (and currently trying to quit) -- lip products go all over them which is nasty.  Then again, so is smoking.. hence the trying to quit, lol.  Nail Polish is one of those things that I always want more of - same as eye shadow.  I could have one similar but still need the one that's ever so slightly different.  But because I don't do my nails often enough I can't justify purchasing most of the time.  2 Alex drawer fulls though is enough for me for now, lol!

  	Hopefully they will.  I love the fact that LookFantastic sent a free set of RT brushes in my order as a free gift.  I now have 2 sets of the Core Collection - only got the 1st set last week, lol!  Not complaining though - 2 buffing brushes and 2 contour brushes will come in handy!


----------



## IHughes (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm an expat living in Spain and I was going to wait for the collection to come out here but I ordered Flamingo just in case in the UK and I was so glad I did! The collection hasn't come out yet in Spain and I'm not sure when/ if it will.  I'm travelling to visit my family this week so I'll be able to get my order! I hope it looks good on me, it's the first thing I order from MAC without trying! I'll keep an eye on this thread for more UK releases!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jun 4, 2013)

hi ladies, finally took the plunge and joined specktra!
  	mac all about orange will be on debenhams on thursday 6th .


----------



## rockin (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi Kerry, and thank you for the Debenhams information.  It saves me worrying about it coming online while I'm out tomorrow


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi Kerry, welcome!

  	Thanks for the Debenhams info!  Can't wait to order!


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Jun 4, 2013)

kerry-jane88 said:


> hi ladies, finally took the plunge and joined specktra!
> mac all about orange will be on debenhams on thursday 6th .


  	Hi Kerry,


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 4, 2013)

mushroomteagirl said:


> Sorry to hear that Caitlin, I hope everything goes well for you and they can put you on to the road for recovery ASAP!


  	Thank you!  Appreciate it. 

  	My MAC orders arrived!  HJ, RS and Buff blushes!  So excited!  I love the look of RS and Buff - bit nervous about HJ!


----------



## pnfpn (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm a bit new to MAC releases a s in I've never bought anything LE from them, will it be in store too?


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jun 4, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> I think it's just plain rude!  *As I said to the woman on the YSL counter*, why would I wear make-up when shopping for make-up?  Especially when it's foundation/concealer related?  There's no point, they'd only have to take it off to match me anyway.  I may even start complaining to management to be honest - I'm sick of being looked at as if I'm not worth their time because I'm not dressed to the 9's and what not whenever I go in.  I have health issues myself, my mother has them and I care for her -- do they really think my top priority is to make sure I'm dressed super nice to go to a make-up counter when I have a few moments to myself?  Meh -- I'm on a rage today, completely annoyed.  Lol.
> 
> Thank you!  The REN products & Boots stuff all look great.  I refuse to use them until I get the Pixi Glow Tonic though -- I hope they call me soon because I'm dying to try everything out, lol!
> 
> ...


  	Good for you.  I've always been too much of a coward to say anything, but it does so annoy me when they do that.  Sometimes I've been walking back through town after getting the children to school - believe me, my face often has to take a second place when it comes to choosing between it and the children's packed lunches!!  Nowadays I'm back to work as well as having the packed lunches, so I get up at the crack of dawn to get bathed/made-up etc; and I go shopping for makeup when I'm in town doing the banking.  It's amazing how much better I get treated.  One day I was in Boots with my (then) seventeen year old - I was horrified at how the assistants followed her around to check she wasn't stealing anything!  No reason that a young person has to be a thief.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 4, 2013)

My two Debenhams orders have arrived. No Mac, just Guerlain. I also picked up the Terra Nerolia bronzer from Waitrose, plus my new Zoya polishes came today too. Terra Nerolia is quite a bit darker than I thought it would be, but it doesn't really matte as it's still very pretty. Chances are I won't even use it anyway, hahaha!


----------



## jennyap (Jun 4, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> My MAC order arrived this morning and I am so in love with Flamingo and Royal Sunset blush, they were made for each other!


  	Mine came too, wasn't expecting that as last time I looked (ie yesterday) it was still showing as in warehouse. I agree, these are a perfect pairing


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 4, 2013)

pnfpn said:


> I'm a bit new to MAC releases a s in I've never bought anything LE from them, will it be in store too?


  	This will be in MAC stores, and all MAC counters as well as online.


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 4, 2013)

toobusytostitch said:


> Good for you.  I've always been too much of a coward to say anything, but it does so annoy me when they do that.  Sometimes I've been walking back through town after getting the children to school - believe me, my face often has to take a second place when it comes to choosing between it and the children's packed lunches!!  Nowadays I'm back to work as well as having the packed lunches, so I get up at the crack of dawn to get bathed/made-up etc; and I go shopping for makeup when I'm in town doing the banking.  It's amazing how much better I get treated.  One day I was in Boots with my (then) seventeen year old - I was horrified at how the assistants followed her around to check she wasn't stealing anything!  No reason that a young person has to be a thief.


  	Thanks.  I used to be - to be honest I wish I'd said something to the woman on EL herself but I was in a rush that day so didn't bother.  At least I made it known to someone eventually though, and chances are she knew who I was on about which is good.  It really is amazing the difference that make-up and nicer clothes can do to how someone is treated, which is just disgusting.  I've always vowed that one day if I win the lottery, I'll go into a store somewhere looking my absolute worst where I know they get commission and whoever treats me the best will get my massive purchase.  Solely as a lesson for people to not judge someone based on appearance.

  	I can't believe they followed her around!  I would have complained.


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 4, 2013)

jennyap said:


> Keeping my fingers crossed for you that you can get a diagnosis and on the road to healing soon!


  	Thank you - appreciate it!


----------



## surfroxy (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm still trying to decide whether I NEED to get any blushes from the new collection.


----------



## surfroxy (Jun 5, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> Thank you - appreciate it!


  I second the comment too. (I'm just catching up with everything in the thread)


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 5, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> Yup!  I either don't wear any at all or I wear a full face - it's one or the other.  You're right though - if only they knew how much we owned, they'd soon wise up and be polite.  They could make a lot of money out of us.  I'll probably purchase from YSL again because that lady was so great and she will always have my business.  Good CS goes a long way.
> 
> I wish I could get into gloss - it's just bleh for me.  It also doesn't help I'm a smoker (and currently trying to quit) -- lip products go all over them which is nasty.  Then again, so is smoking.. hence the trying to quit, lol.  Nail Polish is one of those things that I always want more of - same as eye shadow.  I could have one similar but still need the one that's ever so slightly different.  But because I don't do my nails often enough I can't justify purchasing most of the time.  2 Alex drawer fulls though is enough for me for now, lol!
> 
> Hopefully they will.  I love the fact that LookFantastic sent a free set of RT brushes in my order as a free gift.  I now have 2 sets of the Core Collection - only got the 1st set last week, lol!  Not complaining though - 2 buffing brushes and 2 contour brushes will come in handy!


  	Good luck with quitting smoking! I like the RS contour brush it's my favourite RS brush 


  	I bought the Estee Lauder Highlighter Gelee from the summer collection yesterday as I had £5 on my HoF reward card - I've bought so much makeup this month :/


----------



## pnfpn (Jun 5, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> This will be in MAC stores, and all MAC counters as well as online.


  	Cheers! Still wondering if I want to bother with the blushes in the collection. I've heard they're very sheer ;/ I'm in the market for an orangey/peach/coral blush though.  I only have the coral one from MeMeMe and I don't like it much.


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 5, 2013)

Thank you! 


pnfpn said:


> Cheers! Still wondering if I want to bother with the blushes in the collection. I've heard they're very sheer ;/ I'm in the market for an orangey/peach/coral blush though.  I only have the coral one from MeMeMe and I don't like it much.


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jun 5, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> My two Debenhams orders have arrived. No Mac, just Guerlain. I also picked up the Terra Nerolia bronzer from Waitrose, plus my new Zoya polishes came today too. Terra Nerolia is quite a bit darker than I thought it would be, but it doesn't really matte as it's still very pretty. Chances are I won't even use it anyway, hahaha!


	I've just been to collect mine - it was there yesterday, but I ended up spending yesterday afternoon at the dentist waiting for an appointment as part of a tooth broke at lunch time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I agree - it is darker than I thought, but so very pretty - and it smells wonderful too!  Very impressed with Click and Collect at Waitrose - this won't be my last order from John Lewis.  I was surprised at the 20% price match, as the product's an exclusive.  I guess they did it as there was 20% off all Guerlain somewhere - not complaining mind


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jun 5, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> Thanks.  I used to be - to be honest I wish I'd said something to the woman on EL herself but I was in a rush that day so didn't bother.  At least I made it known to someone eventually though, and chances are she knew who I was on about which is good.  It really is amazing the difference that make-up and nicer clothes can do to how someone is treated, which is just disgusting.  I've always vowed that one day if I win the lottery, I'll go into a store somewhere looking my absolute worst where I know they get commission and whoever treats me the best will get my massive purchase.  Solely as a lesson for people to not judge someone based on appearance.
> 
> I can't believe they followed her around!  *I would have complained.*


  	I should have done really - I did mention it to the nice Clarins lady, who did sympathise - hopefully she said something.


----------



## nikou (Jun 5, 2013)

toobusytostitch said:


> I've just been to collect mine - it was there yesterday, but I ended up spending yesterday afternoon at the dentist waiting for an appointment as part of a tooth broke at lunch time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	It was at house of fraser


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 5, 2013)

Interestingly by the time the bronzer appeared on JL, HoF had finished the 20% off offer, plus they never had that bronzer, but like Viv, I couldn't complain really! I also really liked the Waitrose collection, my only complaint is that there's a Waitrose in my town, but it's not part of the C&C program, so I had to go to the one in the next village. Oh well, 10 minutes it took, so still not a big issue.



nikou said:


> It was at house of fraser


----------



## jennyap (Jun 5, 2013)

Looks like there has been a mini restock of AAO, Tart & Trendy and all the blushes are in stock again. (Razzledazzler and Neon Orange too, but I don't think either of those sold out)


----------



## duku (Jun 5, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Interestingly by the time the bronzer appeared on JL, HoF had finished the 20% off offer, plus they never had that bronzer, but like Viv, I couldn't complain really! I also really liked the Waitrose collection, my only complaint is that there's a Waitrose in my town, but it's not part of the C&C program, so I had to go to the one in the next village. Oh well, 10 minutes it took, so still not a big issue.


  	The Waitrose near me does C&C but it's listed under east London instead of north, so strange! Maybe they've put yours in Kent or something.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 5, 2013)

Nope, not in Kent either, lol! It is a new and fairly small Waitrose, so maybe that's why. It doesn't matter, the other one really isn't far at all. 



duku said:


> The Waitrose near me does C&C but it's listed under east London instead of north, so strange! Maybe they've put yours in Kent or something.


----------



## nikou (Jun 6, 2013)

All the AAO lipsticks are out of stock already on debenhams. Do you think that's a bug or something? Its only just turned 8am Edit: must be,the nail polishes are out of stock and they're usually the last to do so


----------



## FashionDoll (Jun 6, 2013)

Just ordered Honey Jasmine and Sushi Kiss from Debenhams. I really want Flamingo and Tarte snd Trendy but Flamingo is listed as out of stock and tarte and trendy won't let me add to bag. Does anyone know if Flamingo really is out of stock or has it just not been uploaded properly yet?


----------



## nikou (Jun 6, 2013)

FashionDoll said:


> Just ordered Honey Jasmine and Sushi Kiss from Debenhams. I really want Flamingo and Tarte snd Trendy but Flamingo is listed as out of stock and tarte and trendy won't let me add to bag. Does anyone know if Flamingo really is out of stock or has it just not been uploaded properly yet?


 I think its sold out maybe though I have no idea at all


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 6, 2013)

I can't add Sweet & Sour to my bag but I want that and Flamingo so I guess I'm out of luck as it says Flamingo is sold out.


----------



## surfroxy (Jun 6, 2013)

I really cannot decide between the three blushes and between Sweet & Sour & Razzledazzler. It's payday tomorrow so I don't know whether to just leave it to the gods and see what is still available then to help me make my decision!?!?


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 6, 2013)

surfroxy said:


> I really cannot decide between the three blushes and between Sweet & Sour & Razzledazzler. It's payday tomorrow so I don't know whether to just leave it to the gods and see what is still available then to help me make my decision!?!?


  	I have Razzledazzler from the last time it was released in the US as I got a CP for it, but I'm trying to get S&S.

  	As for blushes, depends what you want.

  	IF is gorgeous as is RS, but HJ is definitely want that's different.  Saying that though I find they're all unique in my blush collection.  They're all pigmented, RS & HJ most so, so that shouldn't be a concern either.


----------



## surfroxy (Jun 6, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> I have Razzledazzler from the last time it was released in the US as I got a CP for it, but I'm trying to get S&S.
> 
> As for blushes, depends what you want.
> 
> IF is gorgeous as is RS, but HJ is definitely want that's different.  Saying that though I find they're all unique in my blush collection.  They're all pigmented, RS & HJ most so, so that shouldn't be a concern either.


  	Aaaah! I don't usually purchase items before personally swatching them myself but you have a similar skin shade to me so your opinions mean a lot! The brightest blush I have ever gone with is Benefit's Coralista so these seem quite tame in comparison (from what I can tell from online swatches). I might just go for HJ in that case. What do you think of Razzledazzler?


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 6, 2013)

surfroxy said:


> Aaaah! I don't usually purchase items before personally swatching them myself but you have a similar skin shade to me so your opinions mean a lot! The brightest blush I have ever gone with is Benefit's Coralista so these seem quite tame in comparison (from what I can tell from online swatches). I might just go for HJ in that case. What do you think of Razzledazzler?


  	Do you want me to take swatches/photos of IF, HJ, RS & Razzledazzler for you?


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm tempted to just order from Selfridges and buy S&S and then Ripe For Love blush from Temperature Rising as I missed it and regret it.  May just skip Flamingo.


----------



## surfroxy (Jun 6, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> Do you want me to take swatches/photos of IF, HJ, RS & Razzledazzler for you?


  If you could, that would be amazing!!   I love your new avatar pic - so pretty.


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 6, 2013)

surfroxy said:


> I love your new avatar pic - so pretty.


  	I'll do it now.

  	Thank you!


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 6, 2013)

Okay... so on NC15 with an over cast...





  	L-R:  Royal Sunset, Immortal Flower, Honey Jasmine

  	I believe I did 2 swipes of RS & HJ and 3 of IF.

  	RD was a bit harder to show, so I'm uploading 2 photos so it'll hopefully be helpful.









  	Excuse the swelling of my wrist!  Looks so much worse in photos.  :/

  	Let me know if they're okay, or if you'd like to see the blushes again but blended out.


----------



## rockin (Jun 6, 2013)

I just ordered Royal Sunset blush from Debenhams.  There's currently 500 extra points if you spend £40 on beauty, and 1000 extra points if you spend £40 on certain brands - Bareminerals, Origins and YSL.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jun 6, 2013)

I ordered royal sunset and immortal flower blushes along with ke so nail polish from debenhams at 8:40. It showed flamingo as sold out, I doubt they even put it up for sale properly. So I ordered flamingo from Selfridges via click and collect Manchester. Hopefully they will still have the tester at the counter tomorrow and I can test it out first. It looks so different in swatches!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jun 6, 2013)

rockin said:


> I just ordered Royal Sunset blush from Debenhams.  There's currently 500 extra points if you spend £40 on beauty, and 1000 extra points if you spend £40 on certain brands - Bareminerals, Origins and YSL.


  Love the bonus points! It usually makes me order more to go over the £40 spend threshold!


----------



## nikou (Jun 6, 2013)

Still waiting for HoF.They're always so slow with Mac collections


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 6, 2013)

I think I may just order from Selfridges so I can get Ripe For Love blush too.  I'm really disappointed with Debenhams.  I messaged them on Twitter and they said they're showing as available/in stock on their system but they just can't be added to the cart.  If they were and they had RFL blush I'd order from them, but eh.


----------



## duku (Jun 6, 2013)

Is it up on HoF yet? Can't see anything.


----------



## jennyap (Jun 6, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *kerry-jane88* 



Quote:Originally Posted by *rockin* 



I just ordered Royal Sunset blush from Debenhams.  There's currently 500 extra points if you spend £40 on beauty, and 1000 extra points if you spend £40 on certain brands - Bareminerals, Origins and YSL. 


Love the bonus points!
It usually makes me order more to go over the £40 spend threshold!


  I was planning to order from them for exactly that reason, as I'm pretty sure I will want enough to take me over that threshold. If they can't sort their glitches out I'll have to go with HoF instead and bonus points be damned.


----------



## jennyap (Jun 6, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *duku* 



Is it up on HoF yet? Can't see anything.


  Nope, nothing there for me either. Except Immortal Flower - weird!


----------



## surfroxy (Jun 6, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> Okay... so on NC15 with an over cast...
> 
> L-R:  Royal Sunset, Immortal Flower, Honey Jasmine  I believe I did 2 swipes of RS & HJ and 3 of IF.  RD was a bit harder to show, so I'm uploading 2 photos so it'll hopefully be helpful.
> 
> ...


  Thank you so much for these! You are a superstar! So super helpful! I think I have decided I want all three of the blushes! Ha! They all look so so pretty!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jun 6, 2013)

jennyap said:


> I was planning to order from them for exactly that reason, as I'm pretty sure I will want enough to take me over that threshold. If they can't sort their glitches out I'll have to go with HoF instead and bonus points be damned.


 Yeah the temperature rising glitch really put me off relying on debenhams to order mac.


----------



## nikou (Jun 6, 2013)

jennyap said:


> Nope, nothing there for me either. Except Immortal Flower - weird!


 Immortal flower has been there since tres chic. I saw it there a couple days ago. I really hope I don't miss out on anything from AAO. Mac stuff on hof sells out really fast


----------



## nikou (Jun 6, 2013)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Yeah the temperature rising glitch really put me off relying on debenhams to order mac.


what glitch? I can remember with the archies girls collection they'd show things in stock when they weren't. You'd pay then get an email saying there's non in stock


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 6, 2013)

Did any of you get Ripe For Love?  Is it worth it purchasing from Selfridges and paying their insane shipping costs or should I skip it and just go with HoF or Debenhams?


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jun 6, 2013)

nikou said:


> what glitch? I can remember with the archies girls collection they'd show things in stock when they weren't. You'd pay then get an email saying there's non in stock


  Links wouldn't work, most of the new products werent up, you Couldn't add products to bag. Then the website crashed and closed for maintainance. At the end of the day they said on the beauty club fb that it should be up the next day. That didn't fill me full of confidence so In the end I ordered off HoF for fear of missing out!  I bought archies in-store in Selfridges, as they had the exclusive on it for a few weeks; I couldn't be bothered with the hasskeif trying to figure out when it would be shoppable on debenhams!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jun 6, 2013)

nikou said:


> Immortal flower has been there since tres chic. I saw it there a couple days ago. I really hope I don't miss out on anything from AAO. Mac stuff on hof sells out really fast


  Yeah what's up with HoFs seemingly ridiculously low mac stock online!?


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 6, 2013)

I ordered from Selfridges.  Wasn't risking not getting everything I wanted.

  	Purchased Sweet & Sour, Flamingo & Ripe For Love.


----------



## duku (Jun 6, 2013)

jennyap said:


> Nope, nothing there for me either. Except Immortal Flower - weird!


 



  	It's coming! I wish they would hurry up, I'd order from Debs but I can't even put S&S in my basket.


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 6, 2013)

duku said:


> I have it, it's really nice. How much is shipping for Selfridges? Might be better/cheaper to look out for it in the CB.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Shipping is £4.95.  It's ridiculous but with Debenhams DM'ing me on Twitter to tell me that Flamingo is already out of stock and unable to add S&S to my basket I wasn't waiting for HoF to find I missed out on them due to low stock.  This at least guarantees I get what I want without stress/hassle of waiting for stuff to show up and then disappear.  I do love Selfridges for that -- I never have any problems ordering from them.


----------



## jennyap (Jun 6, 2013)

If I'm buying from HOF I'll just buy from my counter. Leaving work a bit early to head there on my way home! Hopefully it won't be crazy like Fashion Sets was with everything selling out instore on the first day!


----------



## duku (Jun 6, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> Shipping is £4.95.  It's ridiculous but with Debenhams DM'ing me on Twitter to tell me that Flamingo is already out of stock and unable to add S&S to my basket I wasn't waiting for HoF to find I missed out on them due to low stock.  This at least guarantees I get what I want without stress/hassle of waiting for stuff to show up and then disappear.  I do love Selfridges for that -- I never have any problems ordering from them.


  	Why so expensive? It's so silly. I'm tempted to order from Selfridges too, I can always pick it up in store at the weekend. Everything is in my basket ready to go. HoF is more convenient but there's no sign of life on that website so I might just give in before it's too late.
  	You're going to love RFL!


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 6, 2013)

duku said:


> Why so expensive? It's so silly. I'm tempted to order from Selfridges too, I can always pick it up in store at the weekend. Everything is in my basket ready to go. HoF is more convenient but there's no sign of life on that website so I might just give in before it's too late.
> You're going to love RFL!


  	I wish I knew.  I agree it's ridiculous to have it so high, but honestly they're the one website I can rely on to usually not have any issues with a collection going up, so if I miss out on MAC or Debenhams, I usually go straight to them as whenever I go to HoF there's no stock left even though it's just gone up.  At least you have the option to collect the package though -- my nearest one is Manchester which is a good 2-3hrs by train away.  If I had the collect in store option, I'd have ordered even sooner than I did from them.

  	I also find they have items longer than MAC, Debs & HoF - probably because most people either don't know they sell it on Selfridges or they won't pay the shipping cost.  I missed out on SSS/CCC when it came out and picked up everything nearly that I wanted on Selfridges as they still had it all months later.  Also proven by having RFL!

  	Oh good - I'm so glad!  It looks gorgeous!


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 6, 2013)

My Pixi Glow Tonic has arrived, finally!

  	So the only thing missing from my new skincare routine is the La Roche Posay Serozinc spray but that should hopefully be here tomorrow.

  	It isn't available in the UK but for anyone wanting to buy it I bought it from Belgium on this website..: http://www.farmaline.co.uk/health/order/la-roche-posay-serozinc-150-ml-spray/

  	I've yet to try anything as I've been waiting to try everything at once but I may just have to try it all out tonight before the Serozinc arrives - can't wait any longer! Lol


----------



## duku (Jun 6, 2013)

Quote: 		 			Originally Posted by *PeachTwist* 




 			 				I wish I knew.  I agree it's ridiculous to have it so high, but honestly they're the one website I can rely on to usually not have any issues with a collection going up, so if I miss out on MAC or Debenhams, I usually go straight to them as whenever I go to HoF there's no stock left even though it's just gone up.  At least you have the option to collect the package though -- my nearest one is Manchester which is a good 2-3hrs by train away.  If I had the collect in store option, I'd have ordered even sooner than I did from them.


 	 		True, they're the only ones with Temperature Rising stuff left aren't they? I don't know how much stock everyone gets but it can't be that much since if you blink it's gone. If you need anything from them in future I could always CP and post it to you or whatever, but I'm not sure if it would be that much cheaper since Royal Mail bumped their prices up.



  	 		Quote: 		 			Originally Posted by *PeachTwist* 



			 				My Pixi Glow Tonic has arrived, finally!

 			 				So the only thing missing from my new skincare routine is the La Roche Posay Serozinc spray but that should hopefully be here tomorrow.

 			 				It isn't available in the UK but for anyone wanting to buy it I bought it from Belgium on this website..: http://www.farmaline.co.uk/health/order/la-roche-posay-serozinc-150-ml-spray/

 			 				I've yet to try anything as I've been waiting to try everything at once but I may just have to try it all out tonight before the Serozinc arrives - can't wait any longer! Lol



  	That's quite a good price for Serozinc! Was shipping expensive? I saw one go for £40 on eBay last week and a few more have cropped up now, people seem to be cottoning on to the fact it's in high demand. I'm going to stock up when I go to France! Might pop in to Pixi at the weekend, they didn't have any Glow Tonic left last time I went. Anyway, let us know how you like it all!


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 6, 2013)

Yep they are!  I plan on buying the Bare My Soul quad from them if they still have it in stock when I have more money spare at the end of the month.  Thanks for the offer, I'll keep that in mind.  I dunno what the price would be like with Royal Mail but I suspect it'd be a bit cheaper than £5!


duku said:


> True, they're the only ones with Temperature Rising stuff left aren't they? I don't know how much stock everyone gets but it can't be that much since if you blink it's gone. If you need anything from them in future I could always CP and post it to you or whatever, but I'm not sure if it would be that much cheaper since Royal Mail bumped their prices up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	The price for it was great!  Shipping unfortunately was £6.95 but I wanted to try it and refused to pay the ridiculous prices on eBay etc so I don't think £14.99 is too bad for it & shipping especially as I'm sure it'd likely be around the same price in Boots etc anyway. It also shipped yesterday too which is impressive.  If I like it, I may ask you to pick me up some more when you go to France, when are you going?  They have some now -- they were waiting on the pumps for the Glow Tonic otherwise I could've ordered it Monday but it got shipped yesterday and arrived today so I'm happy.  I will do!  If this works, I would almost bow down and worship Caroline Hirons.  I want to go re-wash my face now but I'm gonna wait until this evening so it's not over washed, lol!


----------



## duku (Jun 6, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> Yep they are!  I plan on buying the Bare My Soul quad from them if they still have it in stock when I have more money spare at the end of the month.  Thanks for the offer, I'll keep that in mind.  I dunno what the price would be like with Royal Mail but I suspect it'd be a bit cheaper than £5!
> 
> The price for it was great!  Shipping unfortunately was £6.95 but I wanted to try it and refused to pay the ridiculous prices on eBay etc so I don't think £14.99 is too bad for it & shipping especially as I'm sure it'd likely be around the same price in Boots etc anyway. It also shipped yesterday too which is impressive.  If I like it, I may ask you to pick me up some more when you go to France, when are you going?  They have some now -- they were waiting on the pumps for the Glow Tonic otherwise I could've ordered it Monday but it got shipped yesterday and arrived today so I'm happy.  I will do!  If this works, I would almost bow down and worship Caroline Hirons.  I want to go re-wash my face now but I'm gonna wait until this evening so it's not over washed, lol!


	I might do the same if they still have it for a wee while! Definitely cheaper than that, I think you can get 2nd class tracked for about three quid.
  	It's still a better deal than eBay! I'm happy to get some for you, I'll be hitting up City-Pharma and it's supposed to be quite cheap. I'm going for a few days in August, I'll pm you or something before I go.
  	Ooh I'll definitely pop into Pixi then, my face needs some help. The Hirons is the queen of skin. Hope everything works for you! 
  	I ended up ordering everything through Selfridges earlier and it's already ready for dispatch to store. Flamingo will be mine! Still can't see it up on HoF.


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 6, 2013)

duku said:


> I might do the same if they still have it for a wee while! Definitely cheaper than that, I think you can get 2nd class tracked for about three quid. 		 			It's still a better deal than eBay! I'm happy to get some for you, I'll be hitting up City-Pharma and it's supposed to be quite cheap. I'm going for a few days in August, I'll pm you or something before I go.
> Ooh I'll definitely pop into Pixi then, my face needs some help. The Hirons is the queen of skin. Hope everything works for you!
> I ended up ordering everything through Selfridges earlier and it's already ready for dispatch to store. Flamingo will be mine! Still can't see it up on HoF.


  	Yeah - I just find their shipping costs stupidly expensive.  It wouldn't be so bad if they ever offered free shipping or offered it over a certain amount, but they don't.  Ticks me off.
  	Thank you - appreciate it!  If I love it then I'll definitely get you to stock up for me while it's cheaper.
  	Do so!  Mine does too - it's ridiculous how bad it is.  I can't wait until later to try everything out.  So excited, lol.
  	Glad you did!  Yeah, I'm glad I didn't waste my time waiting on Debenhams or HoF to sort their crap out.  Mine is in progress which is all that matters.

  	Ernie also just CP'd me BU's of DA & TPC from the Marilyn collection in the US so I've got those to look forward to -- and now I can use up mine without fear, lol!

  	EDIT:  Selfridges order is now Ready for Despatch, yay!  & the Serozinc is in the UK now, so I suspect I don't have long to wait for either of them!


----------



## pnfpn (Jun 6, 2013)

I swatched the AAO blushes today, none of them really grabbed me to be honest. I didn't like how they looked on me so I passed. They looked nicer on my friend with me who''s paler than I am, perhaps if I was darker too it might have looked better.

  	I ended up with a Bourjois cream blush instead to hopefully do the job. I got the bronzing primer too, I'm excited to try that out. Then I saw these lip stains like the Clinique chubby sticks but Bourjois again in Superdrug. SPF 15 and the colours were all very pretty. Sleek candy collection launched too so I picked up the blush trio in that. Really nice formulas too! One cream, matter and shimmery pink shades. I can do swatches if anyone wants any of the stuff I picked up.


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 6, 2013)

pnfpn said:


> I swatched the AAO blushes today, none of them really grabbed me to be honest. I didn't like how they looked on me so I passed. They looked nicer on my friend with me who''s paler than I am, perhaps if I was darker too it might have looked better.
> 
> *I ended up with a Bourjois cream blush* instead to hopefully do the job. I got the bronzing primer too, I'm excited to try that out. Then I saw these lip stains like the Clinique chubby sticks but Bourjois again in Superdrug. SPF 15 and the colours were all very pretty. Sleek candy collection launched too so I picked up the blush trio in that. Really nice formulas too! One cream, matter and shimmery pink shades. I can do swatches if anyone wants any of the stuff I picked up.


  	I swatched these when I was at Superdrug, they seem very pretty but 9.99 seems abit of a steep price though I could have read the wrong price tag as I was in a rush lol

  	EDIT - Just checked on the Superdrug website and they're listed as 7.99 - now I'm tempted to pick up a few lol


----------



## pnfpn (Jun 6, 2013)

Alisha1 said:


> EDIT - Just checked on the Superdrug website and they're listed as 7.99 - now I'm tempted to pick up a few lol


  	Superdrug has 3 for 2 on Bourjois as well  I got the one in Healthy Glow. The only one I didn't like was the cherry one but it's not terrible so I may pick the rest up. They are tiny though but I think it will hold me over till the Dior cream blushes surface. I'm quite taken with the new lip stain gloss stick pen things from them though.


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 6, 2013)

surfroxy said:


> Thank you so much for these! You are a superstar! So super helpful! I think I have decided I want all three of the blushes! Ha! They all look so so pretty!


  	Anytime!  Glad to help!  Haha yayyy!  I won't be alone in owning all three!  Lol!  Let me know how you like them when you get them!


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 6, 2013)

Alisha1 said:


> I'm going to have that site bookmarked for when I can get all my skin care products! I think it might be after the sales now :/
> 
> Let us know how you like the Pixi Tonic
> Selfridges are great with delivery though I hate the cost! I once ordered from them in the early hours of sunday and my package arrived the next day on monday! And it was during their 20% off event so it was even more impressive!
> ...


  	Will do!

  	I just tried the Pixi Tonic, Eysilix, Pepta-Bright, Hydraluron and the REN night time moisturiser.

  	I have to say I don't think I can quite give an opinion on everything yet - but give it a few days and we'll see.  My face doesn't feel tight, but it also doesn't feel how I'd say overly moisturised.  I may have not put on enough moisturiser.  I'll see how it all looks in the morning.  I really hope this all does the trick though because my face is driving me crazy.  I haven't tried any new products/brushes/etc because I wanted to wait for my face to clear up a bit.  I now have this honker of a hormonal spot on my chin that will not go down and hasn't in the past 4 days.  So sore too.

  	I agree - Selfridges really are great.  It still says Ready For Dispatch so I'm doubting it's been sent tonight but it'll definitely go tomorrow.  I just can't remember who they ship with and whether it will be here on Saturday or Monday...


----------



## nikou (Jun 6, 2013)

If anyone's awake, all about orange is up on house of fraser
  	I managed to get everything I wanted.

  	4 flamingo's left


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 7, 2013)

nikou said:


> If anyone's awake, all about orange is up on house of fraser
> I managed to get everything I wanted.
> 
> 4 flamingo's left


  	Well I'm glad I didn't wait for that -- I'd have missed everything I wanted.  Glad I went for Selfridges, even with their crazy shipping costs lol.

  	What did you get?


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 7, 2013)

If anyone has missed anything -- Selfridges has everything except Flamingo lipstick and Double Happiness lipgloss.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Jun 7, 2013)

I just got hit with an almost £70 customs charge for a Makeup Geek order, then Parcelforce were trying to charge another £12 if I wanted it delivered tomorrow
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	I've had to put in a PayPal dispute as well with Cherry Culture, first they asked me for photo ID as it was a large value order which I gave them even though it was a bit dodgy but now it says the order is still in progress after another  2 weeks and no reply from their customer service when I ask what's going on and why it's not been dispatched. I've never had a problem with them but they are really taking the biscuit!


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Jun 7, 2013)

pnfpn said:


> I ended up with a Bourjois cream blush instead to hopefully do the job. I got the bronzing primer too, I'm excited to try that out. Then I saw these lip stains like the Clinique chubby sticks but Bourjois again in Superdrug. SPF 15 and the colours were all very pretty. Sleek candy collection launched too so I picked up the blush trio in that. Really nice formulas too! One cream, matter and shimmery pink shades. I can do swatches if anyone wants any of the stuff I picked up.


  	I ordered the Sleek candy collection too and it arrived this morning. I agree the blushes are gorgeous and I hope they come out with more in the cream formulation. The powders don't seem to kick up a lot either which is nice and means that it won't get all nasty with the powders getting in the cream.The palette and pout paint are also nice.

  	I also picked up the Havana & Mardi Gras Lip4 palette things, I wasn't sure after mixed reviews but I have to say I really like them from the swatches. The glossy shades seem to be more like pout paints or lip tars than lip gloss, really pigmented. Mardi Gras is more me with the hot pinks and purples but I actually really like the shades in Havana too especially the top left which is a glossy deep plum. I think I will get a lot of wear out of that come Autumn/Winter


----------



## nikou (Jun 7, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> Well I'm glad I didn't wait for that -- I'd have missed everything I wanted.  Glad I went for Selfridges, even with their crazy shipping costs lol.  What did you get?


 2x flamingo,t&t,tangerine dream,s&s,razzledazzler,sushi kiss and honey jasmine and royal sunset. To think I was only going to get 1 blush and 3 lipsticks. I was going to get neon orange but I have quite a lot of orange lipsticks/glosses now. I wasn't going to get HJ but everyone ended up saying it was their favourite. I'm really going to have to re-arrange my make up storage again.  I'm so excited! The funny thing is that I had just woken up from a nasty dream,if I hadn't woken up then I probably wouldn't had gotten my haul.


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 7, 2013)

mushroomteagirl said:


> I just got hit with an almost £70 customs charge for a Makeup Geek order, then Parcelforce were trying to charge another £12 if I wanted it delivered tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  	WTF?  Are you serious?!  £70 customs fee for Makeup Geek?  I'm sorry to sound rude but what the hell did you order to make it so ridiculous?!  Omg, another £12?!.. no way.  I'd have sent it all back, there is absolutely no way I could afford those kinda fees.  I was actually wanting to order from them too so I'd like to know what kind of limit to avoid for those kind of fees.

  	That's unreal -- I've never used Cherry Culture but that's insanity.


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 7, 2013)

nikou said:


> I'm so excited! The funny thing is that I had just woken up from a nasty dream,if I hadn't woken up then I probably wouldn't had gotten my haul.


  	Aww well I'm glad you got everything I wanted!

  	My order should *hopefully* be here tomorrow so I can finally play with it all!

  	My serozinc arrived today and a couple days ago my Becca primer arrived so once my Selfridges order gets here I'll be playing tons.

  	I'm also really excited to be getting a DA & TPC backup from the Marilyn collection.  DA has to be the best red lipstick I've tried on me and my boyfriend loves it too but I didn't want to run out, lol.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Jun 7, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> WTF?  Are you serious?!  £70 customs fee for Makeup Geek?  I'm sorry to sound rude but what the hell did you order to make it so ridiculous?!  Omg, another £12?!.. no way.  I'd have sent it all back, there is absolutely no way I could afford those kinda fees.  I was actually wanting to order from them too so I'd like to know what kind of limit to avoid for those kind of fees.
> 
> That's unreal -- I've never used Cherry Culture but that's insanity.


  	Ha ha it's not rude it's a good question! I ordered their new pigments and the some of their lippies, gel liners and a few brushes. I can't remember exactly and I seem to have deleted the email confirming my order. that's the one bad thing about ordering from there they always put the proper value of everything on the customs form so you get stung bad but I never expected that, I wonder if they made a mistake when filling it out and out a higher value or something.


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 7, 2013)

mushroomteagirl said:


> Ha ha it's not rude it's a good question! I ordered their new pigments and the some of their lippies, gel liners and a few brushes. I can't remember exactly and I seem to have deleted the email confirming my order. that's the one bad thing about ordering from there they always put the proper value of everything on the customs form so you get stung bad but I never expected that, I wonder if they made a mistake when filling it out and out a higher value or something.


  	Eesh that's nuts!  Have you tried their eye shadows?  Are they worth it?  What's the shipping price like?

  	I can't believe the fee though.  That's jaw dropping.  I'd have cried and returned it.  Surely they must've done, that's an insane fee to be paying.  In which case I'd be e-mailing them and asking them to pay for some/all or even refund the order for that kind of problem.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Jun 7, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> Eesh that's nuts!  Have you tried their eye shadows?  Are they worth it?  What's the shipping price like?
> 
> I can't believe the fee though.  That's jaw dropping.  I'd have cried and returned it.  Surely they must've done, that's an insane fee to be paying.  In which case I'd be e-mailing them and asking them to pay for some/all or even refund the order for that kind of problem.


  	I actually have all their eyeshadows and they are really nice and I think they are excellent value for money, there are a couple of duds but they tend to be the matte ones like in any eyeshadow line . I would generally pick MUG over MAC mattes  (not matte2 though!).


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 7, 2013)

mushroomteagirl said:


> I actually have all their eyeshadows and they are really nice and I think they are excellent value for money, there are a couple of duds but they tend to be the matte ones like in any eyeshadow line . I would generally pick MUG over MAC mattes  (not matte2 though!).


  	Oh wow that's impressive!  I'm wanting to buy all of them but like with any brand it becomes so overwhelming to choose which to get first, lol.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Jun 7, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> Oh wow that's impressive!  I'm wanting to buy all of them but like with any brand it becomes so overwhelming to choose which to get first, lol.


  	My top 5 are as follows:

  	Neutrals - Shimma Shimma, Glamorous, Moondust, Pretentious, Homecoming

  	Colours - Poolside, Poison Ivy, Sea Mist, Sensuous, Burlesque

  	Honorable mentions to Corrupt (really is the blackest eyeshadow ever much more black than UD Blackout or Sugarpill Bulletproof) and Cosmopolitan ( a really nice dupe for Expensive Pink but even easier to work with)


----------



## pnfpn (Jun 7, 2013)

I keep eyeing MUG stuff but I think I'll wait till I go to the US for a holiday before I get it. I don't really want custom fees slapped on me. Doing a make up swap with a US make up lover soon and I'm worried I'll have to pay a lot of fees when her stuff arrives :X


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Jun 7, 2013)

Quite timely considering recent discussions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_TtpQhJo70


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Jun 7, 2013)

pnfpn said:


> I keep eyeing MUG stuff but I think I'll wait till I go to the US for a holiday before I get it. I don't really want custom fees slapped on me. Doing a make up swap with a US make up lover soon and I'm worried I'll have to pay a lot of fees when her stuff arrives :X


  	The thing is they have no stores and you can only order online so there's no way you can get it while you're there unless you have a relative you are visiting who you can have it shipped to and pick it up from there.

  	You can ask your swapper to fudge the declaration form if they've not already sent it already to something like 15 dollars and mark as gift that way if you're lucky you will get away scot free.Some do it anyway but it's always best to ask.


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 7, 2013)

mushroomteagirl said:


> My top 5 are as follows:
> 
> Neutrals - Shimma Shimma, Glamorous, Moondust, Pretentious, Homecoming
> 
> ...


  	Thanks - I'll keep note for when I cave!

  	Really?  Corrupt is more black than Sugarpill Bulletproof?  I don't have UD Blackout but I live for Sugarpill Bulletproof!  Ooh yes I've heard it's like EP!  Oh man, so excited.  Lol!


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 7, 2013)

mushroomteagirl said:


> Quite timely considering recent discussions
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  	Heh, yep!  Wayne is brilliant, love him.  Gosh the money I would pay to have him do my make-up and tell me what products to use make-up wise, eesh!


----------



## duku (Jun 7, 2013)

mushroomteagirl said:


> Quite timely considering recent discussions
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Ahhh goss. I read somewhere that's he's not even a proper make up artist.


----------



## pnfpn (Jun 7, 2013)

duku said:


> YES! Peach on the Beach will be mine as long as they aren't too glossy.


  	They're glossy but not overly glossy. Somewhere inbetween a satin and a gloss. The pigmentation is incredible too, I have pretty pigmented (darker) lips so it's hard to get sheer things to show up. However Peach on the Beach on me comes off as a pinkish colour. Swatched on my hand it leans more pink too but there is definite peach in there so it may turn out differently on you  I think these are the best of the bunch of gloss stick things so far, not forgetting that they're also SPF 15.


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 7, 2013)

duku said:


> Yeah, completely agree. I reckon things will change in the near future as there's an increased demand for it. How amazing would a French beauty e-tailer along the lines of ASOS (free shipping!) with the stock of City-Pharma be? There's a gap in the market, someone needs to fill it! Boots needs to start listening to customer demand, if they started stocking Bioderma here they'd make a killing.
> Nice one on the CP! I love my DA but hardly ever wear it.
> I hope you get your order tomorrow! Mine's already at the store, can't wait to get my hands on it. I'm tempted to order a few more lipsticks but I've resisted so far, might wait until I can check them out in store.
> Ditto, good thing I listened to you!
> ...


  	Honestly it would be absolutely epic if there was a French beauty e-tailer.  I used the Serozinc today and it's great.  I think I may definitely be wanting some more.  Boots really would be making a killing - though saying that I'm amazed all the Indeed Labs stuff was still in stock when I ordered it from them.  I really quite like the Eysilix cream, my under eyes feel very moisturised.  I'm not sure on the Pepta-Bright but Hydraluron I can see myself probably repurchasing.  I feel like I used a bit too much moisturiser on top today but I can remember that now to use less in future -- my skin isn't overly oily, isn't overly dry -- feels kinda normal.  I really liked the REN cleanser this morning too.

  	Oh I've only worn my DA a couple times because I love it so much I was terrified I'd run out -- best red for me I've found.  I bought CIS but it's no where near as flattering as DA imo.

  	Me too!  It's finally been shipped so I'm hoping it'll get here tomorrow -- had a few girls in the AAO thread ask me to post pics when they get here so I really want to play.  Which items did you get again and which are you thinking of getting?

  	Really, he isn't?  I don't care if he isn't to be honest, his tips have helped me and he's straight to the point without all the faffing about most YTers do.


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 7, 2013)

Even though it's only been a few days -- I have to say ladies I'm really impressed with the skincare stuff I bought.  I had this honker of a spot on my chin that I absolutely couldn't pop, get rid of, anything.. it was extremely painful.  Past 2 days it's gone down dramatically and no pain at all.  I can't wait to see how makeup applies over it all once I've received my AAO stuff!


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jun 8, 2013)

mushroomteagirl said:


> I actually have all their eyeshadows and they are really nice and I think they are excellent value for money, there are a couple of duds but they tend to be the matte ones like in any eyeshadow line . I would generally pick MUG over MAC mattes  (not matte2 though!).


	I've never heard of them!  Made the mistake of looking them up though - definitely their starter kit is on my after-no-buy shopping list!  It includes Corrupt, which sounds great


----------



## surfroxy (Jun 8, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> Anytime!  Glad to help!  Haha yayyy!  I won't be alone in owning all three!  Lol!  Let me know how you like them when you get them!


  	Oh I will do!  Thanks for all your help! All that I really want to get my hands on now is Sweet & Sour (Still not letting anyone add to basket at Debenhams - which is weird) I'm now looking at the future collection releases to try and write a prospective shopping list. Has anything specific caught your eye yet?


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 8, 2013)

surfroxy said:


> Oh I will do!  Thanks for all your help! All that I really want to get my hands on now is Sweet & Sour (Still not letting anyone add to basket at Debenhams - which is weird) I'm now looking at the future collection releases to try and write a prospective shopping list. Has anything specific caught your eye yet?


  	No problem, any time!  Do you have a Selfridges near by?  If so order from them and get free click & collect service.  When I checked yesterday they had S&S available, 'tis where I placed my order from.

  	Not yet -- By the look of things Tropical Taboo is the mineralize collection, which I never buy from so I'll be skipping that.  I'm somewhat interested in the RiRi lipsticks out on the 20th, but if I don't get them I'm not worried -- not interested in the rest of the collection.  I'm looking forward to Indulge, definitely the 2 darker lipsticks that are being said about.  I just have this thing for dark, fall colours -- love the fall collections over any others.  Just can't wait for more info on it.

  	EDIT:  I lied.  I want the 4 Metallic eye shadows from Nudes & Metallics. Requesting a CP for them from Erine before she sends my Marilyn stuff.


----------



## duku (Jun 8, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> Honestly it would be absolutely epic if there was a French beauty e-tailer.  I used the Serozinc today and it's great.  I think I may definitely be wanting some more.  Boots really would be making a killing - though saying that I'm amazed all the Indeed Labs stuff was still in stock when I ordered it from them.  I really quite like the Eysilix cream, my under eyes feel very moisturised.  I'm not sure on the Pepta-Bright but Hydraluron I can see myself probably repurchasing.  I feel like I used a bit too much moisturiser on top today but I can remember that now to use less in future -- my skin isn't overly oily, isn't overly dry -- feels kinda normal.  I really liked the REN cleanser this morning too.
> Oh I've only worn my DA a couple times because I love it so much I was terrified I'd run out -- best red for me I've found.  I bought CIS but it's no where near as flattering as DA imo.
> Me too!  It's finally been shipped so I'm hoping it'll get here tomorrow -- had a few girls in the AAO thread ask me to post pics when they get here so I really want to play.  Which items did you get again and which are you thinking of getting?
> Really, he isn't?  I don't care if he isn't to be honest, his tips have helped me and he's straight to the point without all the faffing about most YTers do.


  	I know right?! If only I could make my dreams reality. Excellent, glad you like it. I've only ever tried Hydraluron from Indeed Labs, must dig it out again. The Pepta Bright is supposed to be  good for skin tone and scarring so hopefully it does something!
  	I should bust mine out more! It turns a bit more pinky red on me than I'd like though, I suppose I should get a lip liner or conceal my lips or something.
  	Did you get your package? I probably won't pick mine up until tomorrow. I got Sweet & Sour, Flamingo, and Sushi Kiss as well as a few things for a CP and I want Tart and Trendy and Razzledazzler but I'm just not sure.
  	I used to watch his videos occasionally but he started doing the MISLEADING TITLE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!? thing I don't bother.


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 8, 2013)

duku said:


> Thanks, they sound great! I can't remember why I want Peach on the Beach so much, the other colours also look nice in the promo images. I hope my Superdrug has them! Did yours have the Shine Edition lippies?
> 
> I know right?! If only I could make my dreams reality. Excellent, glad you like it. I've only ever tried Hydraluron from Indeed Labs, must dig it out again. The Pepta Bright is supposed to be  good for skin tone and scarring so hopefully it does something!
> I should bust mine out more! It turns a bit more pinky red on me than I'd like though, I suppose I should get a lip liner or conceal my lips or something.
> ...


  	I have to admit I'm not sure I notice anything in regards to the Pepta Bright, but I don't think my skin tone is that uneven and I don't think I have much scarring anyway if any.  Everything combined though has really helped to get rid of this spot so I'm happy.  I have these under the skin ish spots, I think they're called Milia but I'm not sure if that's exactly what they are which is apparently when the area is really dry/dehydrated.  I unfortunately get them on my chin/sides of my mouth which just looks awful.  I was hoping the Hydraluron and moisturisers etc would help to get rid of them but I think it's going to end up being a case of having them removed and then really trying to keep the area well moisturised.

  	EDIT:  After just deciding to research it some more... it seems the Milia I seem to get could be because of my liver problems.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Oh really?  Mine turns a very dark blue red on me -- I'll have to use it soon and show pics, it's gorgeous.  I just love it.  I probably really should get a liner though to use with it.

  	Nope, I didn't!  I'm really disappointed.  I don't think they sent it with a courier - I think they sent it with Royal Mail.  I didn't get a tracking number and I tell ya what if they've sent it via RM and I've paid £4.95 I'm gonna be calling and complaining.  There is absolutely no damn reason 3 items should cost £4.95 to ship with RM if it isn't tracked -- that's outrageous.  I'd say try them, if you don't like them, chances are you'll be able to sell them on here without issue.

  	Ahh yeah -- I hate those titles.  I only watch the ones I think will be of use to me or if I'm extremely bored.


----------



## pnfpn (Jun 8, 2013)

duku said:


> Thanks, they sound great! I can't remember why I want Peach on the Beach so much, the other colours also look nice in the promo images. I hope my Superdrug has them! Did yours have the Shine Edition lippies?


  	I don't recall seeing those. I went to a smaller Superdrug that was less scuzzy than the main one. I really do not like going there sometimes, all the testers are missing or brand new products are open! The shine editions may end up being Boots exclusives for a while. Seems they're sharing stuff - blushes went to Superdrug, bronzing to Bootsl


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Jun 8, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> EDIT:  I lied.  I want *the 4 Metallic eye shadows from Nudes & Metallics*. Requesting a CP for them from Erine before she sends my Marilyn stuff.


  	Oh i would love to get them so much they are beautiful!


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 8, 2013)

mushroomteagirl said:


> Oh i would love to get them so much they are beautiful!


  	Well if I can get her to get them, would you like me to see if I can get them for you?  You can just paypal me the money and I'll fwd it on to her with my order and when I get it I'll send them to you?


----------



## surfroxy (Jun 8, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> No problem, any time!  Do you have a Selfridges near by?  If so order from them and get free click & collect service.  When I checked yesterday they had S&S available, 'tis where I placed my order from.
> 
> Not yet -- By the look of things Tropical Taboo is the mineralize collection, which I never buy from so I'll be skipping that.  I'm somewhat interested in the RiRi lipsticks out on the 20th, but if I don't get them I'm not worried -- not interested in the rest of the collection.  I'm looking forward to Indulge, definitely the 2 darker lipsticks that are being said about.  I just have this thing for dark, fall colours -- love the fall collections over any others.  Just can't wait for more info on it.
> 
> EDIT:  I lied.  I want the 4 Metallic eye shadows from Nudes & Metallics. Requesting a CP for them from Erine before she sends my Marilyn stuff.


  	Aah, I wish I lived near one. I'm in Derby, No John Lewis, No HOF & a Debs without a MAC counter.  I may just have to suck it up and pay postage.

  	I do like the mineralize collections. I usually fall in love with the products way after they have been released though, after I have stared at T's swatches. I never did get Silver Birch. 

  	I know the fall collections will bankrupt me for sure. I always fall for those too. I wonder what licensed theme they will go with this year.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Jun 8, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> Well if I can get her to get them, would you like me to see if I can get them for you?  You can just paypal me the money and I'll fwd it on to her with my order and when I get it I'll send them to you?


  	That would be awesome thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Let me know what she says and we can sort everything out money-wise etc via PM.


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jun 8, 2013)

surfroxy said:


> Aah, I wish I lived near one. I'm in Derby, No John Lewis, No HOF & a Debs without a MAC counter.  I may just have to suck it up and pay postage.
> 
> *I do like the mineralize collections.* I usually fall in love with the products way after they have been released though, after I have stared at T's swatches. I never did get Silver Birch.
> 
> I know the fall collections will bankrupt me for sure. I always fall for those too. I wonder what licensed theme they will go with this year.


  	Same here - and I'm sure that the upcoming mineralize collection is going to be the thing that bust my no-buy sky-high 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I haven't yet seen the advertising for it though, are there any blushes coming out?


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jun 8, 2013)

toobusytostitch said:


> Same here - and I'm sure that the upcoming mineralize collection is going to be the thing that bust my no-buy sky-high
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Oh - I've just googled it, and I know I'm sunk.  I think I want all of it.


----------



## surfroxy (Jun 8, 2013)

toobusytostitch said:


> Same here - and I'm sure that the upcoming mineralize collection is going to be the thing that bust my no-buy sky-high
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  	There sure are, stole this from the TT Thread:


*Mineralize Blushes*​  	Sweet Samba - Dark pink with tan pearlized pigments​  	Exotic Ember - Orange with bronze pearlized pigments​  	Simmer- Burnt rose with peach/gold pearlized pigments ​ ​  There's a link here that has some photos too: http://www.beautyinsider.ru/2013/05/15/mac-tropical-taboo-makeup-collection/

 I really want all the skinfinishes and blushes. Uh-Oh. 
​ ​


----------



## pnfpn (Jun 8, 2013)

Heads up on freebies if anyone's into that:



 		Marie Claire(£2.50) - Ciate mini Caviar Duos in Shooting Star and Cookies & Cream 	
 		Glamour (only £1!) - Models Co products, choice of - Mascara, two lipglosses, eyeliner and lip liner all worth £15-16 each 	
 		Harpers Bazaar(£4.20) - Leighton Denny Nail Polish Duo in 6 shades, worth £11 each. 	
 		Company(£2.50) - Choice of 3 makeup bags


----------



## xfarrax (Jun 8, 2013)

Instyle has a free 50ml neals yard moisteriser i think i saw it yday at the local petrol pump tesco, and another mag had a rodial tanning lotion not sure which though...


----------



## gracie90 (Jun 8, 2013)

Quote:


xfarrax said:


> Instyle has a free 50ml neals yard moisteriser i think i saw it yday at the local petrol pump tesco, and another mag had a *rodial tanning lotion* not sure which though...


  	That was Elle


----------



## xfarrax (Jun 8, 2013)

Might pick up the neals yard one cos 100ml of the cream is showing as 23£ on their site and it seems to contain some fairly interesting ingredients...


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jun 8, 2013)

surfroxy said:


> There sure are, stole this from the TT Thread:
> 
> 
> *Mineralize Blushes*​  			Sweet Samba - Dark pink with tan pearlized pigments​  			Exotic Ember - Orange with bronze pearlized pigments​  			Simmer- Burnt rose with peach/gold pearlized pigments ​ ​  There's a link here that has some photos too: http://www.beautyinsider.ru/2013/05/15/mac-tropical-taboo-makeup-collection/
> ...


	Yep, I can count my no-buy days until these come out - anyone know when? I so love that Exotic Ember especially....


----------



## lovesongx (Jun 8, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> I have to admit I'm not sure I notice anything in regards to the Pepta Bright, but I don't think my skin tone is that uneven and I don't think I have much scarring anyway if any.  Everything combined though has really helped to get rid of this spot so I'm happy.  I have these under the skin ish spots, I think they're called Milia but I'm not sure if that's exactly what they are which is apparently when the area is really dry/dehydrated.  I unfortunately get them on my chin/sides of my mouth which just looks awful.  I was hoping the Hydraluron and moisturisers etc would help to get rid of them but I think it's going to end up being a case of having them removed and then really trying to keep the area well moisturised.
> 
> EDIT:  After just deciding to research it some more... it seems the Milia I seem to get could be because of my liver problems.
> 
> ...


  	I remember reading somewhere that milia are caused by products which are too rich?


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 8, 2013)

lovesongx said:


> I remember reading somewhere that milia are caused by products which are too rich?


  	I thought so too but I don't use any rich products, never have.  :/


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 9, 2013)

surfroxy said:


> There sure are, stole this from the TT Thread:
> 
> 
> *Mineralize Blushes*​  			Sweet Samba - Dark pink with tan pearlized pigments​  			Exotic Ember - Orange with bronze pearlized pigments​  			Simmer- Burnt rose with peach/gold pearlized pigments ​ ​  There's a link here that has some photos too: http://www.beautyinsider.ru/2013/05/15/mac-tropical-taboo-makeup-collection/
> ...


  	I'm looking forward to seeing swatches of the Cremesheen glosses - I hope they are more pigmented then the ones that came out in AAO! I'm still angry at MAC for not re-releasing Geo Pink lol


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 9, 2013)

Quick check-in. I was away from Thursday to Saturday in Sweden, was going to check out AAO at Stansted, but the Mac counter at the duty free didn't have anything from the collection yet, so never got to see it. Oh well, probably for the best, really don't need anything, I've decided I'd really should go on a proper no-buy as I have so much stuff it's unreal. I'm just buying stuff for the sake of buying... To be honest, even a one-year no-buy wouldn't make any difference to my stash, it's that large! So I'm gonna try my best to stay away from temptation. Nail polish as well, I'm nearing the 1000 mark now. That's right, one thousand! Somebody slap me!


----------



## IHughes (Jun 9, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Quick check-in. I was away from Thursday to Saturday in Sweden, was going to check out AAO at Stansted, but the Mac counter at the duty free didn't have anything from the collection yet, so never got to see it. Oh well, probably for the best, really don't need anything, I've decided I'd really should go on a proper no-buy as I have so much stuff it's unreal. I'm just buying stuff for the sake of buying... To be honest, even a one-year no-buy wouldn't make any difference to my stash, it's that large! So I'm gonna try my best to stay away from temptation. Nail polish as well, I'm nearing the 1000 mark now. That's right, one thousand! Somebody slap me!


  Wow, well I was at the MAC counter in Stansted on Friday (two days ago) and they had the whole AAO collection, and everything was available!! I was so shocked that I didn't actually buy anything! Lol


----------



## rockin (Jun 10, 2013)

I only bought Royal Sunset, and looking at the upcoming collections there's not a lot there I want, either, thank goodness.  I don't tend to use the mineralize products I have, so that's a whole collection I can skip.

  	I got my Royal Sunset from Debenhams, along with a few ArtDeco eyeshadows that were reduced to £3.85 each.  I really need to cut down on my spending.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 10, 2013)

I was there on Thursday morning, so maybe that's why they didn't have it yet. Not that fussed to be honest, wanted to test Flamingo, but probably would've skipped it anyway. 



IHughes said:


> Wow, well I was at the MAC counter in Stansted on Friday (two days ago) and they had the whole AAO collection, and everything was available!! I was so shocked that I didn't actually buy anything! Lol


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## toobusytostitch (Jun 10, 2013)

Was the concert good?  I'd love to see them live.  My no-buy is definitely necessary - I need to clear some space   I do think that I will be sunk with the MAC Mineralize release though.  I think I've developed an addiction to lip products from somewhere - Yves Saint Laurent is a recent addiction - the Golden Lustre lippies are definitely rivalling Guerlain!  I'm managing to resist getting more so far though......


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 10, 2013)

Yes, it was brilliant. It was their big 30-year-anniversary concert, they'll be releasing a DVD of it. I've been a big fan for 27 of those years.  I've been on a lip product no-buy for a while now, I've only bought maybe 10 all year. It's nail polish and pretty powders and stuff that's the problem for me. I'm definitely giving it a go, I feel quite guilty for spending so much on myself especially with the trip to Sweden and my new car as well.



toobusytostitch said:


> Was the concert good?  I'd love to see them live.  My no-buy is definitely necessary - I need to clear some space   I do think that I will be sunk with the MAC Mineralize release though.  I think I've developed an addiction to lip products from somewhere - Yves Saint Laurent is a recent addiction - the Golden Lustre lippies are definitely rivalling Guerlain!  I'm managing to resist getting more so far though......


----------



## surfroxy (Jun 11, 2013)

Help! The boyfriend has officially put me on a spending ban (Specifically beauty related) and has actually taken all but one of my bank cards (the joint account) from me. This may or may not have been after discovering another recent MAC haul. Sadly he does not understand how much I NEED some new Mineralize Items...


----------



## IHughes (Jun 11, 2013)

surfroxy said:


> Help! The boyfriend has officially put me on a spending ban (Specifically beauty related) and has actually taken all but one of my bank cards (the joint account) from me. This may or may not have been after discovering another recent MAC haul. Sadly he does not understand how much I NEED some new Mineralize Items...


  That's annoying but he's doing it for your own good I'm sure! Remember you're beautiful no matter what you wear and what makeup you have and if overspending on beauty products creates problems between you that would be a great shame. In any case talk to him and listen to what he has to say and also be honest with yourself. For a lot of us it's like a hobby so we spend more than we need. Sit down together and talk about how you feel and you can even set an amount of money you can each spend on your guilty pleasures!


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 11, 2013)

Alisha1 said:


> Let us know how you get on! I can't wait to get everything but I'm not ordering anything yet because of the sales! lol
> 
> That sounds great I always get like a random spot about once a month! I think the problem with my routine is that I don't moisterise in the morning as all I use is my Clinique sun screen which doesn't add any moister to my skin


  	You seriously need to order -- my skin is looking and feeling so much better already.  If it keeps up like this, I won't ever change my routine.  I'll be a slave to expensive skincare products.  I plan on trying out make-up tomorrow to see how it applies.  I've left it so that my skin had time to actually show a difference when applying.  It'll be interesting to see!

  	Omg, no moisturiser?!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Shame on you!  I'd be lost without moisturiser.  To be honest though I'm just as bad when it comes to SPF, I really need to invest in some sun screen.  I hate how greasy it feels though and don't want it clogging my pores so I always skip it.  In saying that though I rarely ever go outside when it's sunny to avoid getting burned/tanned.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 11, 2013)

Oh dear. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My husband would never dream of doing something like that, but then he is blissfully oblivious to my beauty spending! If only he knew... I think he'd probably divorce me actually. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just as well he hasn't a clue, eh? 



surfroxy said:


> Help! The boyfriend has officially put me on a spending ban (Specifically beauty related) and has actually taken all but one of my bank cards (the joint account) from me. This may or may not have been after discovering another recent MAC haul. Sadly he does not understand how much I NEED some new Mineralize Items...


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jun 11, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Oh dear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Actually, the funny thing with my husband is that he looks at Chanel/Dior and mutters about expensive makeup, but doesn't mind at all about Guerlain, which he thinks is a budget brand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  He's never heard of MAC either, and thinks that's also cheap.


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 11, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> You seriously need to order -- my skin is looking and feeling so much better already.  If it keeps up like this, I won't ever change my routine.  I'll be a slave to expensive skincare products.  I plan on trying out make-up tomorrow to see how it applies.  I've left it so that my skin had time to actually show a difference when applying.  It'll be interesting to see!
> 
> Omg, no moisturiser?!
> 
> ...


  	It's funny you just said that as my skin has been really bad since yesterday - I have a huge spot/red bump area on my chin and it kills :/ I was just looking for the EH cleansing balm but it seems to be OOS everywhere  And my Space NK don't sell it I was really hoping to get it this week lol

  	I'm so bad but my simple mind thought that the suncream acts as a moisteriser as well lol though it never has felt like it has lol! Sun screen is the only thing I invest in well I buy Cliniques which isn't as expensive compared to others and it's great - I've been using it for 2 years I think and it's not thick or super greasy but it does need time to set so I usually apply it and then do something else before applying foundation. Caroline also suggested Clarins sun cream which is a little less expensive on Escentual which I'm going to get but I just purchased a new tube of my Clinique one last week so I'm not getting it until I run out!

  	Also what do you use to remove the cleansing balm? I want to make sure I have everything when I eventually get my hands on it! Lol


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 11, 2013)

Alisha1 said:


> It's funny you just said that as my skin has been really bad since yesterday - I have a huge spot/red bump area on my chin and it kills :/ I was just looking for the EH cleansing balm but it seems to be OOS everywhere  And my Space NK don't sell it I was really hoping to get it this week lol
> 
> I'm so bad but my simple mind thought that the suncream acts as a moisteriser as well lol though it never has felt like it has lol! Sun screen is the only thing I invest in well I buy Cliniques which isn't as expensive compared to others and it's great - I've been using it for 2 years I think and it's not thick or super greasy but it does need time to set so I usually apply it and then do something else before applying foundation. Caroline also suggested Clarins sun cream which is a little less expensive on Escentual which I'm going to get but I just purchased a new tube of my Clinique one last week so I'm not getting it until I run out!
> 
> Also what do you use to remove the cleansing balm? I want to make sure I have everything when I eventually get my hands on it! Lol


  	Even though I have combo/oily t-zone skin, if I didn't use a moisturiser.. my face would instantly be dry and flaking.  I can't handle it.  I'm not surprised it's sold out everywhere -- I think everything Caroline mentioned has gone off the shelves crazy fast.

  	Oh really?  I know she mentioned the Estee Lauder one too somewhere on her blog so I may look into that one, Clinique and the Clarins one.  I should really find one for my body too.  I don't like going out in the sun much though because the brightness causes me to suffer from headaches that then turn into migraines.  It's safer for me to be indoors.

  	I just use a warm face cloth (not muslin) and warm water - that's it.  It's what Caroline suggests also.  I've never been able to wash my face without a wash cloth, I was brought up with it.  In the video and on her blog she goes nuts about people not using them which I find really weird because it's just been second nature to me.  It does get all of it off though.  My new routine is this though:

  	AM -

  	REN Clarifying 3 Cleanser  (Apply to dry skin and wash off with warm wash cloth)
  	Pixi Glow Tonic
  	Serozinc
  	Eysilix
  	Pepta-Bright
  	Hydraluron
  	REN AM Moisturiser

  	PM -

  	EH Cleansing Balm  (Apply to dry skin and wash off with warm wash cloth)
  	Pixi Glow Tonic
  	Serozinc
  	Eysilix
  	Pepta-Bright
  	Hydraluron
  	REN PM Moisturiser

  	The only thing that changes is my face wash/moisturiser.  I was also wrong about Pepta-Bright, I can see a difference.  Eysilix is really moisturising too for an eye cream.  Honestly in only roughly a few days to a week of using them, I can't imagine not using all of it now.  It's become second nature and I enjoy everything I use.  My skin looks clearer, looks clean, feels clean and moisturised and prepped ready for make-up.  Hopefully if I'm feeling a bit better tomorrow I'm going to test out how make-up applies now I've got this routine, hopefully it'll be better than before!


----------



## pnfpn (Jun 11, 2013)

The MAC Veluxe Pearl shadow collection looks so good. Out June 13/20th in the US, so I can assume it'd be here in July? I really need some of these. Allura Beauty has some pics on her blog. They look so pretty in the compacts!


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 12, 2013)

Have to say I'm really not sure I like the Becca primer I ordered.  Bit disappointed.  Shame.

  	Made my skin feel really sticky and when I buffed in my foundation it kinda flaked off a bit.  :/  May have to play with it some more but if not I'll just have to buy another Cover FX one as I know I like it and it works for me.


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 12, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> Have to say I'm really not sure I like the Becca primer I ordered.  Bit disappointed.  Shame.
> 
> Made my skin feel really sticky and when I buffed in my foundation it kinda flaked off a bit.  :/  May have to play with it some more but if not I'll just have to buy another Cover FX one as I know I like it and it works for me.


  	That's a shame about the Becca one, I think I'm going to give Guerlains a go though I still want to try the one from Givenchy


----------



## xfarrax (Jun 12, 2013)

Alisha1 said:


> Lol that's so true! I really should have bought the EH balm as soon as I was told about the offer but oh well I'll hopefully get it soon! I have a large sample of a Lancome day moisturiser which I'm going to use and I will hopefully get the Pixi toner soon as well  The good thing about me being into makeup is the samples I have! I had the Omorovicza cleansing mask sample and didn't use it till I saw the Caroline youtube video!   As for the Indeed products I'm going to wait till Boots put it back on 3 for 2 and then I can use my points vouchers that I just got in the post. I do need a night moisturiser though so might give REN a go! I think I am going to copy your routine! Fingers crossed it works! Lol  That's a shame about the Becca one, I think I'm going to give Guerlains a go though I still want to try the one from Givenchy


  As for primers guys i've been using my smashbox photofinish literally everyday and i'm really noticing a difference in how my makeup glides on and also the general look of my skin, really makes everything poreless and perfect, it definately prolongs my base makeup. I normally apply makeup at six in the morning and by the time i'm home - about 5/6 in the evening my makeup is more or less in place. It doesnt do alot in terms of oil control though, I'm really interested to try the hydrating primer because I have slightly dehydrated skin. I also heard the one i'm using breaks people out alot, but i haven't experienced this yet and i've been wearing it everyday!


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 12, 2013)

xfarrax said:


> As for primers guys i've been using my smashbox photofinish literally everyday and i'm really noticing a difference in how my makeup glides on and also the general look of my skin, really makes everything poreless and perfect, it definately prolongs my base makeup. I normally apply makeup at six in the morning and by the time i'm home - about 5/6 in the evening my makeup is more or less in place. It doesnt do alot in terms of oil control though, I'm really interested to try the hydrating primer because I have slightly dehydrated skin.* I also heard the one i'm using breaks people out alot,* but i haven't experienced this yet and i've been wearing it everyday!


  	I've read alot of rave reviews on it and also some not so good reviews but it's definitely one that I have to try out  I'm also look for a primer that helps with oil control I have Laura Merciers oil free but I don't notice any difference when wearing it under foundation or not - though saying that I don't think I've worn it with my Touche Eclat foundation...

  	I will have to check it out tomorrow if my Debenhams still has a counter that is! Lol


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Jun 13, 2013)

pnfpn said:


> They're glossy but not overly glossy. Somewhere inbetween a satin and a gloss. The pigmentation is incredible too, I have pretty pigmented (darker) lips so it's hard to get sheer things to show up. However Peach on the Beach on me comes off as a pinkish colour. Swatched on my hand it leans more pink too but there is definite peach in there so it may turn out differently on you  I think these are the best of the bunch of gloss stick things so far, not forgetting that they're also SPF 15.


  	I got the Bourjois colour boost things this morning and already I love them they are so pretty and feel really nice on the lips. I'm actually leaning towards these now more than the Revlon just bittens which were my previous favourite but i don't think they will be as long lasting as the Revlon and I'm not so keen on the weird perfume of the Bourjois ones either.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Jun 13, 2013)

xfarrax said:


> As for primers guys i've been using my smashbox photofinish literally everyday and i'm really noticing a difference in how my makeup glides on and also the general look of my skin, really makes everything poreless and perfect, it definately prolongs my base makeup. I normally apply makeup at six in the morning and by the time i'm home - about 5/6 in the evening my makeup is more or less in place. It doesnt do alot in terms of oil control though, I'm really interested to try the hydrating primer because I have slightly dehydrated skin. I also heard the one i'm using breaks people out alot, but i haven't experienced this yet and i've been wearing it everyday!


  	Isn't smashbox photo finish the one that's the same as the Lanacane chafing gel? You could save yourself a few pennies!

  	EDIT: Yes i was thinking of the right one - http://www.myvanitybasics.com/2012/04/monistat-chafing-gel-vs-smashbox-photo.html Monistat = Lanacane


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 13, 2013)

mushroomteagirl said:


> Isn't smashbox photo finish the one that's the same as the Lanacane chafing gel? You could save yourself a few pennies!
> 
> EDIT: Yes i was thinking of the right one - http://www.myvanitybasics.com/2012/04/monistat-chafing-gel-vs-smashbox-photo.html Monistat = Lanacane


  	Yup, they're meant to be the same!  I'm having Monistat sent over with our N&M order -- it's under $7 USD, no way I'm not trying a primer out for that price.  Erine's an ex MAC employee who swears by it, so I'll go with that advice lol.


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 13, 2013)

Has anyone tried the NYX Slim Lip Pencils?  I'm looking for MAC dupes as there's a few MAC ones I want to buy, but I can't find a comprehensive list online anywhere.

  	The ones I'm wanting to dupe are:

  	MAC Magenta
  	MAC Currant
  	MAC Brick
  	MAC Cherry
  	MAC Nightmoth

  	If not, I suppose I'll have to suck it up and pay the £11.50 for the MAC ones but I was just trying to save a few pennies.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Jun 13, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> Has anyone tried the NYX Slim Lip Pencils?  I'm looking for MAC dupes as there's a few MAC ones I want to buy, but I can't find a comprehensive list online anywhere.
> 
> The ones I'm wanting to dupe are:
> 
> ...


  	I prefer the NYX to MAC!

  	Magenta  = Purple Rain
  	Currant = Deep Purple
  	Brick = Deep Red
  	Cherry = Plush Red or Hot Red (plush red is slightly pinker)
  	Nightmoth = Prune

  	And a few more

  	Stripdown = Natural
  	Whirl = Never
  	Subculture = Mauve


----------



## rockin (Jun 13, 2013)

Lanacane anti-chafing gel (30g) is £6.65 in Boots and is included in a 3 for 2 on healthy skincare at the moment


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 13, 2013)

mushroomteagirl said:


> I prefer the NYX to MAC!
> 
> Magenta  = Purple Rain
> Currant = Deep Purple
> ...


  	Thanks, love!

  	I already have Plush Red, Natural, Mauve and Pinky so I'll pick up the others.  Saves money.  It's shocking the price different.

  	Purple Rain
  	Deep Purple
  	Deep Red
  	Hot Red
  	Prune
  	Never
  	Bloom
  	Plum

  	8 pencils for £24, where as if I bought from MAC I could get 2 for £23.  Eesh.  I love MAC and I am a MAC whore/slave, but I have too many pencils on my wish list to justify the cost.

  	EDIT:  Also stalked their fb page.  NYX10 gives you 10% off.  The one thing I hate about NYX is their shipping costs.

  	I also just checked to see if Cherry Culture would be cheaper with shipping due to the conversion including postage -- not really.  I'd only save myself about £4, that's quite disappointing really.  May as well order it in the UK and reduce any possible custom fees and long shipping wait.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 13, 2013)

Who's Caroline?



PeachTwist said:


> You should have, but ah well - lesson learned!  *You now know that if Caroline suggests anything, buy it immediately, lol. * Loving the Pixi toner though definitely.  I do need to get another mask, I've yet to try my Aveda one -- mainly because some people say they can use it as a moisturiser over night?  But I can't quite figure out how I would do that.  Would it be Cleanse, Pixi, Serozinc, Eysilix, Peptabright and then instead of Hydraluron & moisturiser use that?  Eh, I'm confused.  Tried asking Caroline but no response, lol.
> 
> Definitely wait for the 3 for 2.  Once it's on 3 for 2 again if I have the money spare I'll probably buy back ups.  You need a day & night moisturiser by the sounds of things, lol!  But yeah -- if you have combo/oily/acne skin, feel free to copy it.  Since starting the routine I've had one teeny tiny spot come up, which for me is an absolute miracle.
> 
> ...


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Jun 13, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Who's Caroline?


  	Caroline Hirons she's a skincare blogger who's worked in the industry for a good few years as a consultant etc http://www.beautymouth.com/. I only heard about her recently because a few other bloggers mentioned her and then she was on a Pixiwoo thing.


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 13, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Who's Caroline?


  	Caroline Hirons.  She's a globally qualified advanced facialist trained in over 100 brands.  She has a blog (beauty mouth) and she did a video on Pixiwoo's Body Talk youtube channel a few weeks back talking about skincare products.  She also now works with brands as a consultant.  I've spoken to her on Twitter a couple of times and bought everything she's suggested and thus far my skin is looking and feeling way better than it did before.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Jun 13, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> Thanks, love!
> 
> I already have Plush Red, Natural, Mauve and Pinky so I'll pick up the others.  Saves money.  It's shocking the price different.
> 
> ...


  	You're welcome!

  	I am still having trouble with CC, they say they'll only ship if i close my PayPal dispute but my argument is i'll only close it once they've shipped as i won't be protected if i closed it and then they don't ship. You can't reopen cases on PayPal.


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 13, 2013)

mushroomteagirl said:


> I am still having trouble with CC, they say they'll only ship if i close my PayPal dispute but my argument is i'll only close it once they've shipped as i won't be protected if i closed it and then they don't ship. You can't reopen cases on PayPal.


  	Oh that's ridiculous.  I'll skip buying from them then and purchase through NYX itself.  Funds are a bit tight at the moment so it'll have to wait until the end of the month but that's alright, they're at least not limited edition.


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 13, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> *You should have, but ah well - lesson learned!*  You now know that if Caroline suggests anything, buy it immediately, lol.  Loving the Pixi toner though definitely.  I do need to get another mask, I've yet to try my Aveda one -- mainly because some people say they can use it as a moisturiser over night?  But I can't quite figure out how I would do that.  Would it be Cleanse, Pixi, Serozinc, Eysilix, Peptabright and then instead of Hydraluron & moisturiser use that?  Eh, I'm confused.  Tried asking Caroline but no response, lol.
> 
> Definitely wait for the 3 for 2.  Once it's on 3 for 2 again if I have the money spare I'll probably buy back ups.  You need a day & night moisturiser by the sounds of things, lol!  But yeah -- if you have combo/oily/acne skin, feel free to copy it.  Since starting the routine I've had one teeny tiny spot come up, which for me is an absolute miracle.
> 
> ...


  	Yup! I'm going to grab it as soon as its back in stock! I think you skip your night moisturiser but not sure lol! I have combo skin also and I am prone to spots!

  	I know that's the same with my NARS light reflecting setting powder which I can't use as it takes all the oil from my face so my face become dry and produces more oil so I get more oilier as the day go on! Lol


----------



## IHughes (Jun 13, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> Caroline Hirons.  She's a globally qualified advanced facialist trained in over 100 brands.  She has a blog (beauty mouth) and she did a video on Pixiwoo's Body Talk youtube channel a few weeks back talking about skincare products.  She also now works with brands as a consultant.  I've spoken to her on Twitter a couple of times and bought everything she's suggested and thus far my skin is looking and feeling way better than it did before.





mushroomteagirl said:


> Caroline Hirons she's a skincare blogger who's worked in the industry for a good few years as a consultant etc http://www.beautymouth.com/ . I only heard about her recently because a few other bloggers mentioned her and then she was on a Pixiwoo thing.


 HEY! Thanks for the heads up! I've been wondering lately about my skin routine so I'll have a look at her blog to see if I can improve some things!


----------



## pnfpn (Jun 13, 2013)

Ooof that blush http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2013/06/guerlain-voilette-de-madame-autumn-collection-2013.html


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 13, 2013)

Yeah, it's very pretty. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I will definitely get it. I'm trying to be very good until then as I don't need anything right now.



pnfpn said:


> Ooof that blush http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2013/06/guerlain-voilette-de-madame-autumn-collection-2013.html


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 13, 2013)

I read somewhere that the collection will be exclusive to HoF on the 1st of August! I will try to confirm it tomorrow if I remember 


  	Also is anyone getting anything from the Lancome Alber Elbaz collection? I love the packaging!


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 13, 2013)

IHughes said:


> HEY! Thanks for the heads up! I've been wondering lately about my skin routine so I'll have a look at her blog to see if I can improve some things!


  	No problem, here's the video too:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3tRjufnWr8

  	She's a skincare goddess!


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Jun 14, 2013)

pnfpn said:


> Ooof that blush http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2013/06/guerlain-voilette-de-madame-autumn-collection-2013.html


  	Wow that is gorgeous but £42 for a blush!


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 14, 2013)

mushroomteagirl said:


> Wow that is gorgeous but £42 for a blush!


  	Is it bad that I really don't find it all that special for the £42?  I mean yeah it's pretty, but it's only going to get messed up when used.  and if it's not going to be used, why buy it? lol.  I'll stick with my £17.50 MAC blushes lol.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 14, 2013)

No, it's really good actually! Sadly I don't even think twice about buying a blush for £42 now. That IS bad!



mushroomteagirl said:


> Wow that is gorgeous but £42 for a blush!
> 
> Is it bad that I really don't find it all that special for the £42?  I mean yeah it's pretty, but it's only going to get messed up when used.  and if it's not going to be used, why buy it? lol.  I'll stick with my £17.50 MAC blushes lol.


----------



## pnfpn (Jun 14, 2013)

More pics of products in the collection http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com...-de-madame-autumn-collection-2013-part-2.html


mushroomteagirl said:


> Wow that is gorgeous but £42 for a blush!


  	I don't mind the price of that blush after seeing £30 for eyeshadow duos.. I mean, really? I love Guerlain make up but I feel that price point is ridiculous.

  	I will probably just get the blush, lipsticks and possibly the eyeliners. I feel I may get 2 of the blush so I can have one just for display with my Lui palette that I've not used once :[


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jun 14, 2013)

pnfpn said:


> More pics of products in the collection http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com...-de-madame-autumn-collection-2013-part-2.html
> I don't mind the price of that blush after seeing £30 for eyeshadow duos.. I mean, really? I love Guerlain make up but I feel that price point is ridiculous.
> 
> I will probably just get the blush, lipsticks and possibly the eyeliners. I feel I may get 2 of the blush so I can have one just for display with my Lui palette that I've not used once :[


 

	I'm actually not too bothered about the collection, surprisingly.  I'll probably get some of those liners, but the rest of it doesn't really excite me much.  Must be going down with something!


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jun 14, 2013)

Check out the Beauty sale at Harrods - some great Chantecaille and Guerlain, amongst others!  I want it all sold out before I give in to temptation


----------



## pnfpn (Jun 14, 2013)

I feel like a walking blog spammer lol but I saw these Chanel cream blush swatches. http://cafemakeup.com/2013/06/14/overview-and-initial-review-le-blush-creme-de-chanel/ I believe 9th August is the UK release date for these! I love love love Presage.


----------



## gracie90 (Jun 14, 2013)

pnfpn said:


> I feel like a walking blog spammer lol but I saw these Chanel cream blush swatches. http://cafemakeup.com/2013/06/14/overview-and-initial-review-le-blush-creme-de-chanel/ I believe 9th August is the UK release date for these! I love love love Presage.


	Thank you, thank you, thank you! I've been dying for swatches of these! I want at least 3


----------



## jennyap (Jun 14, 2013)

pnfpn said:


> I feel like a walking blog spammer lol but I saw these Chanel cream blush swatches. http://cafemakeup.com/2013/06/14/overview-and-initial-review-le-blush-creme-de-chanel/ I believe 9th August is the UK release date for these! I love love love Presage.


  	Oh pretty! I like all 3 of the lighter pinks. I might try one, along with one of the new Dior cream blushes (anyone know when they come out here?)


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jun 14, 2013)

jennyap said:


> *Darn you for posting that! *I had to buy, although I (almost) steered clear of the makeup - just one lippie. I was tempted by one of the Guerlain palettes, but the colours weren't really ones that work for me so I managed to pass. Stocked up on my Lancome cleansing essentials though - this set is worth £70 bought separately, bargain!
> 
> 
> Oh pretty! I like all 3 of the lighter pinks. I might try one, along with one of the new Dior cream blushes (anyone know when they come out here?)


  	Sorry, lol!  I did actually go to break my no-buy - a gorgeous Guerlain palette - by the time I got to check out it had sold out though, so the fates are helping me not buy I think


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 14, 2013)

Which Guerlain palette did you want? I didn't buy anything. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






jennyap said:


> *Darn you for posting that! *I had to buy, although I (almost) steered clear of the makeup - just one lippie. I was tempted by one of the Guerlain palettes, but the colours weren't really ones that work for me so I managed to pass. Stocked up on my Lancome cleansing essentials though - this set is worth £70 bought separately, bargain!
> 
> 
> Oh pretty! I like all 3 of the lighter pinks. I might try one, along with one of the new Dior cream blushes (anyone know when they come out here?)
> Sorry, lol!  I did actually go to break my no-buy - a gorgeous Guerlain palette - by the time I got to check out it had sold out though, so the fates are helping me not buy I think


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 15, 2013)

pnfpn said:


> I feel like a walking blog spammer lol but I saw these Chanel cream blush swatches. http://cafemakeup.com/2013/06/14/overview-and-initial-review-le-blush-creme-de-chanel/ I believe 9th August is the UK release date for these! I love love love Presage.


  	Destiny, Presage and Revelation look great! Thanks for posting!


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jun 15, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Which Guerlain palette did you want? I didn't buy anything.


	It was the Guerlain Terracotta Makeup palette for Face and Eyes Summer 2013.  I don't actually remember seeing it before in this sale, it's lovely!  Ah well, at least my no-buy is still intact after all 
 
	Read more: http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2013/...-for-face-eyes-summer-2013.html#ixzz2WI1DUmri​


----------



## rockin (Jun 16, 2013)

Does anyone know which MAC collections will be out next?  I've completely lost track


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm guessing Tropical Taboo is out in July. I don't know the rest. To be honest, I have gone off Mac a bit, and in fact I seem to have reached my limit and don't seem too interested in make up right now. I've even stopped blogging, don't seem to find the energy and the enthusiasm. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






rockin said:


> Does anyone know which MAC collections will be out next?  I've completely lost track


----------



## rockin (Jun 16, 2013)

Tropical Taboo is the mineralize collection isn't it?  I can give that one a miss, no problem.  I'm kinda glad, because I am really trying to cut down.  I only got one blush from MAC this time.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Jun 17, 2013)

Ladies if any of you are interested in the Revlon Super Lustrous glosses there's a seller on eBay selling lots of 7 (all different colours). I got mine delivered this morning and they were all brand new, sealed and seem legit. I ended up paying £8 plus the p&p which isn't bad considering i think they are that for 1 in the shops. They are also the new round tubes which means they are not old manky stock, though could possibly mean they have fallen off the back of a lorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyway if any of you are interested here's the link to the seller's shop http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/leedslad1...me=STRK:MEWNX:IT&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562 He's also got listings for lots of the Revlon Suede lipsticks


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 18, 2013)

When is the RiRi collection out? I think I want Heaux lipstick and knowing my luck will miss out.


----------



## duku (Jun 18, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> When is the RiRi collection out? I think I want Heaux lipstick and knowing my luck will miss out.


  	Thursday at 12!


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Jun 18, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> When is the RiRi collection out? I think I want Heaux lipstick and knowing my luck will miss out.


  	I am unsure if i'm going to bother now i know it's pretty much the the same as Rebel. Same with RiRi Boy i really thought the retro matte formula would really make them pop but it doesn't make much difference and not sure if the dryness is worth it just for that.


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 18, 2013)

mushroomteagirl said:


> I am unsure if i'm going to bother now i know it's pretty much the the same as Rebel. Same with RiRi Boy i really thought the retro matte formula would really make them pop but it doesn't make much difference and not sure if the dryness is worth it just for that.


   It's the same as Rebel? I love Rebel but I may as well skip and save the money and hassle.  





duku said:


> Thursday at 12!


  Thanks love!


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Jun 18, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> Thanks love!


  	Take a look here: http://www.temptalia.com/mac-heaux-lipstick-review-photos-swatches I know T's swatches are a bit off but she has them side by side on her lips and they still look the same so it doesn't matter about so much about her camera/lighting set up


----------



## duku (Jun 18, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> I have to admit I'm not sure I notice anything in regards to the Pepta Bright, but I don't think my skin tone is that uneven and I don't think I have much scarring anyway if any.  Everything combined though has really helped to get rid of this spot so I'm happy.  I have these under the skin ish spots, I think they're called Milia but I'm not sure if that's exactly what they are which is apparently when the area is really dry/dehydrated.  I unfortunately get them on my chin/sides of my mouth which just looks awful.  I was hoping the Hydraluron and moisturisers etc would help to get rid of them but I think it's going to end up being a case of having them removed and then really trying to keep the area well moisturised.
> 
> EDIT:  After just deciding to research it some more... it seems the Milia I seem to get could be because of my liver problems.
> 
> ...


  	Have you noticed any changes now? If you want something similarish you could try a vitamin C serum. I use one from Balance Active Formula and it's pretty good! Incidentally they also do a hyaluronic acid serum I've been using for a while and it's good too. Both are cheap as chips and can be found in Savers. I think Sali Hughes recommended them somewhere.
  	I don't know much about milia, I have some small ones under my eyes but they're not that bad and I'm not too bothered about getting them removed. Some people are just prone to getting them and there's not much you can do yourself except maintain a good skincare routine. Have you read Caroline Hirons' milia cheat sheet? 
  	Have you had the liver tests done yet? Hope everything is ok!
  	Yep, pinky! I have pinky lips so it's no surprise. Easily remedied.
  	How do you like your All About Orange lipsticks? I must admit I haven't touched mine yet. Didn't pick up the other ones but they're still on Selfridges so I can always order there in future. I think I'll probably order MAC from Selfridges in the future, they're always the best department store on release day and the collect in store option is really handy. If only John Lewis sold MAC!


----------



## duku (Jun 18, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> Thanks love!


  	No worries! I'll be stalking along with you. I saw swatches of Heaux on Temptalia and MUABB the other day and thought of you, it seems like your kind of colour. It looks similar to Rebel but a lot nicer because of the matte finish in my opinion. Have you got Riri/Ruby Woo?


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 18, 2013)

duku said:


> No worries! I'll be stalking along with you. I saw swatches of Heaux on Temptalia and MUABB the other day and thought of you, it seems like your kind of colour. It looks similar to Rebel but a lot nicer because of the matte finish in my opinion. Have you got Riri/Ruby Woo?


  	Haha, yup!  You have me pinned down!  I LOVE Berry colours.  If I could find a really true berry/wine colour that looks just how I want it to on my lips, I'd go BU crazy.  I love them.  I haven't got Riri/Ruby Woo, but I'm wondering if the difference is big enough to warrant me worrying about getting Riri, if it's not big enough I may as well just get Ruby and save myself the hassle and buy it whenever I want.


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 18, 2013)

duku said:


> Have you noticed any changes now? If you want something similarish you could try a vitamin C serum. I use one from Balance Active Formula and it's pretty good! Incidentally they also do a hyaluronic acid serum I've been using for a while and it's good too. Both are cheap as chips and can be found in Savers. I think Sali Hughes recommended them somewhere.
> I don't know much about milia, I have some small ones under my eyes but they're not that bad and I'm not too bothered about getting them removed. Some people are just prone to getting them and there's not much you can do yourself except maintain a good skincare routine. Have you read Caroline Hirons' milia cheat sheet?
> Have you had the liver tests done yet? Hope everything is ok!
> Yep, pinky! I have pinky lips so it's no surprise. Easily remedied.
> How do you like your All About Orange lipsticks? I must admit I haven't touched mine yet. Didn't pick up the other ones but they're still on Selfridges so I can always order there in future. I think I'll probably order MAC from Selfridges in the future, they're always the best department store on release day and the collect in store option is really handy. If only John Lewis sold MAC!


  	Overall my skin feels and looks a lot better, I'm still getting the odd break-out but nothing like it was.  I've never heard of Balance Active, where else can you buy it other than Savers?  I don't know if I have one!

  	Oh I have lots of Milia and read her cheat sheet --  I did just go and get my eyebrows waxed yesterday though and had some removed and I did ask about them and if there was any correlation between them and my liver and the girl actually said a lot of mine definitely seem more like liver spots than milia, albeit still having milia as well.  Having them removed under/on the eyelid really hurts -- forewarning, the first time I was crying an insane amount as I just couldn't control the tears.  Was difficult, lol.
  	I haven't gotten the tests yet -- they sent me for an ultrasound of my liver on Friday so now I'm just waiting to see if they still want to do the biopsy or not, I keep calling the hospital and the secretary is clearly getting annoyed with me but I'm kinda hoping my calling so frequently will make her want to push him to get answers out to me asap.
  	The AAO lipsticks are pretty!  Which ones did you get again?  I posted pics wearing them in the AAO thread, but I'll share them here too if you're curious.  I actually prefer Razzledazzler on me the best, 2nd is Flamingo and 3rd is Sweet & Sour -- S&S will take some getting used to!  I also LOVE the blushes!  Yup, Selfridges is insanely reliable -- I hate their shipping costs but I cannot fault their website, service, or anything else.  Everything is always shipped promptly and packaged well/received in good condition.  I'll always try Debenhams first for the beauty points but if not, I always go to Selfridges as I know I can rely on them.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm definitely passing on the whole Rihanna collection, partly because I can't stand her and partly because nothing jumps out at me as a must have.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jun 18, 2013)

It looks like trying to order rihanna on Thursday will be bedlam! I liked the thought of heaux but im sure there will be similar mac colours that I'd prefer in the future, there always are! plus I've found macs  mattes very drying, so I dread to think of how drying this retro matt would be! Plus in seeing temptalias swatches, it's not as vampy as I'd want it to be. Knowing me I'll still be stalking the release just for funsies


----------



## IHughes (Jun 18, 2013)

I was thinking of ordering RRB but it's so similar to UTA that I may just try that one in the stand and see how it looks on me. I don't know if the Retro matte formula is better than the one up the amp has.


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 18, 2013)

Seriously after reading the Rihanna thread -- forget it. No chance am I putting myself through all that stress. I can't afford it anyway really so it's just saving me money. A lady on here I've CP'd from before has said if her 2nd order goes through I can have her 2nd Heaux, but if not, I'm not fussed -- I'll live without it.  I don't need anymore stress in my life, especially over damn make-up.


----------



## duku (Jun 18, 2013)

IHughes said:


> I was thinking of ordering RRB but it's so similar to UTA that I may just try that one in the stand and see how it looks on me. I don't know if the Retro matte formula is better than the one up the amp has.


  	I was going to get that one but it looks virtually identical to UTA.


----------



## duku (Jun 18, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> Seriously after reading the Rihanna thread -- forget it. No chance am I putting myself through all that stress. I can't afford it anyway really so it's just saving me money. A lady on here I've CP'd from before has said if her 2nd order goes through I can have her 2nd Heaux, but if not, I'm not fussed -- I'll live without it.  I don't need anymore stress in my life, especially over damn make-up.


  	I know it's bedlam over the pond but do you really think the release will be that bad over here? Hoping it's not too bad like the first Rihanna release, Riri Woo stuck around for ages.


----------



## IHughes (Jun 18, 2013)

Riri Woo also took ages to sell in Spain! I think Rihanna hasn't got such a large following in Europe and MAC isn't such a famous makeup brand, at least here in Spain. We only have very few stands and two large stores in the whole country!


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 18, 2013)

duku said:


> I know it's bedlam over the pond but do you really think the release will be that bad over here? Hoping it's not too bad like the first Rihanna release, Riri Woo stuck around for ages.


  	Surprisingly, I didn't even know about the first Riri release, I completely missed it so by the time I went to see about it, it had already sold out.  I've just had an offer via PM though -- a girl has decided she doesn't want her Heaux and RRB lipsticks so I'm definitely taking Heaux off her.  Do you want RRB?  I can just have it shipped with Heaux if so and send it to you when they get here, would save the hassle for it unless all you really want is Heaux.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Jun 19, 2013)

There a 10% off beauty starting at Debs today until Sunday


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 19, 2013)

Diors autumn collection is to die for! Cannot wait to see swatches! http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2013/06/dior-mystic-metallics-autumn-2013.html


  	My Pixi Glow Tonic arrived today, it leaked a little in the package but not too much. Also my Emma Hardie Cleansing Balm has been despatched from QVC - can't wait to try it! I managed to get the 3 peice set that includes a 100ml and 50ml of it as it was very briefly back in stock yesterday


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 19, 2013)

Alisha1 said:


> Diors autumn collection is to die for! Cannot wait to see swatches! http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2013/06/dior-mystic-metallics-autumn-2013.html
> 
> 
> My Pixi Glow Tonic arrived today, it leaked a little in the package but not too much. Also my Emma Hardie Cleansing Balm has been despatched from QVC - can't wait to try it! I managed to get the 3 peice set that includes a 100ml and 50ml of it as it was very briefly back in stock yesterday


  	Yay!  Let me know how you like them!


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 19, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> Yay!  Let me know how you like them!


  	I will do! I'm so glad that I'll have everything soon! All I need now is the night moisturiser which I am going to order next week but I have a sample so I'll be fine till then  The one thing I've noticed with my sample of Lancome Hydra Zen is how keeping the skin moisturised helps minimise the appearance of line I have on my forehead a little which is great cause I hate them! Lol  I'm my new routine will get rid of a few spots/bumps on my forehead - how has your skin been?


----------



## gracie90 (Jun 19, 2013)

Quote:


Alisha1 said:


> Diors autumn collection is to die for! Cannot wait to see swatches! http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2013/06/dior-mystic-metallics-autumn-2013.html


	The green palette might be my first ever Dior purchase!


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 19, 2013)

gracie90 said:


> The green palette might be my first ever Dior purchase!


  	It will hopefully be my first eye palette from them - pending swatches! I'm really impressed with this collection - between this and the Guerlain autumn collection I'm going to be buying alot more makeup then I want to :/ lol


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 19, 2013)

I personally prefer the purple one, but they both look very nice. 



Alisha1 said:


> The green palette might be my first ever Dior purchase!


----------



## gracie90 (Jun 19, 2013)

Quote:


Anitacska said:


> I personally prefer the purple one, but they both look very nice.


  	I like the purple one too... Are Dior e/s palettes normally good quality? If these are then I might pick up both!


----------



## gracie90 (Jun 19, 2013)

Oh, and does anyone know when this Guerlain blush comes out? (if it hasn't already!)
  	Thanks


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Jun 19, 2013)

gracie90 said:


> The green palette might be my first ever Dior purchase!


  	Yum! I like the look of the green one too, the colours look beautiful and right up my alley. The little cute stars help too  If i get it it will be my first Dior purchase too though I am also sorely tempted by their nude BB cream


----------



## IHughes (Jun 19, 2013)

I use their Hydralife BB Cream and their Eye BB Cream and I like them both. You must test them before you buy them as they oxidise slightly and get a bit darker.  I also have their bronzer/blush nude set and I bought a single eyeshadow. It's a denim blue and it's very striking and long lasting. Very pigmented too!  I also use Dior Blackout mascara because I read very good reviews, but in my case it leaves black marks under and over my eyes after a while and it can be quite gloopy to apply, it always ends up on my eyelid! I use a different mascara first to separate the lashes more as I find this one tends to clump them together more.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jun 19, 2013)

I agree, I tried the Dior nude foundation and it turns darker. The nude bb in shade 001 seems fine though. I got the Dior New look mascara and it's one of the worst I've ever tried! Gloopy, smudges everywhere and is impossible to get off! If I ever got a Dior mascara again I'd definitely go with Diorshow as it's a lot 'drier'.


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 19, 2013)

Alisha1 said:


> I will do! I'm so glad that I'll have everything soon! All I need now is the night moisturiser which I am going to order next week but I have a sample so I'll be fine till then  The one thing I've noticed with my sample of Lancome Hydra Zen is how keeping the skin moisturised helps minimise the appearance of line I have on my forehead a little which is great cause I hate them! Lol  I'm my new routine will get rid of a few spots/bumps on my forehead - how has your skin been?


  	Eep yay!  You're right, moisturiser really does help with the appearance of everything in my opinion.  My skin hasn't been too bad!  I've had a couple break outs but they're not staying long and I definitely feel like my skin FEELS better, not just looks better.  I'm thinking of doing a double face mask tonight.  My Kaolin Clay from MTTO and then the Aveda one.  I love everything though.  The only upset is that PeptaBright and Hydraluron probably won't last as long as I wish they would so it will be a bit pricey keeping up with them.  I do definitely notice a difference with the Eysilix though. I find even after I wash my face in the morning my eyes are still puffy, but once I've used that the puffiness is greatly reduced and the area is definitely more hydrated than it ever has been before.  Serozinc is a MUST have.  I want a bajillion bottles of it.  Once I ust my Pixi tonic, it just gives this lovely cooling feeling on my face.  I don't ever want to be without it.  I'll probably order another one next week to make sure I have stock of it.  I also think probably around the end of July I'll start to re-order one of everything to make sure I have it all when I run out.

  	You'll have to let me know how it all works for you, I've never loved a skincare routine like I do this.


----------



## pnfpn (Jun 19, 2013)

gracie90 said:


> Oh, and does anyone know when this Guerlain blush comes out? (if it hasn't already!)
> Thanks


  	August 1st. Not sure if its JL exclusive or nationwide but I'll be going JL that day anyways.


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 19, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> Eep yay!  You're right, moisturiser really does help with the appearance of everything in my opinion.  My skin hasn't been too bad!  I've had a couple break outs but they're not staying long and I definitely feel like my skin FEELS better, not just looks better.  I'm thinking of doing a double face mask tonight.  My Kaolin Clay from MTTO and then the Aveda one.  I love everything though.  The only upset is that PeptaBright and Hydraluron probably won't last as long as I wish they would so it will be a bit pricey keeping up with them.  I do definitely notice a difference with the Eysilix though. I find even after I wash my face in the morning my eyes are still puffy, but once I've used that the puffiness is greatly reduced and the area is definitely more hydrated than it ever has been before.  Serozinc is a MUST have.  I want a bajillion bottles of it.  Once I ust my Pixi tonic, it just gives this lovely cooling feeling on my face.  I don't ever want to be without it.  I'll probably order another one next week to make sure I have stock of it.  I also think probably around the end of July I'll start to re-order one of everything to make sure I have it all when I run out.
> 
> You'll have to let me know how it all works for you, I've never loved a skincare routine like I do this.


  	I will do  Yup it's great that we're paying more attention to it - hopefully it will pay off in the long run 
  	I never let myself get into skincare previously as it gets expensive with the repurchases lol but if it makes my skin look and feel better and if it stops me from buying more makeup I'm ok with it! Lol 
  	I really hope Boots put Peptabright and hydroluron back on 3 for 2, think I might skip the eye cream and get 2 Peptabrights - that's great that you're noticing a difference! I'm going to hopefully order Serozinc next week as well - it sounds great, especially for our non-existent summer


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 19, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Alisha1* 



 		 			I will do  Yup it's great that we're paying more attention to it - hopefully it will pay off in the long run 
 		 			I never let myself get into skincare previously as it gets expensive with the repurchases lol but if it makes my skin look and feel better and if it stops me from buying more makeup I'm ok with it! Lol 
 		 			I really hope Boots put Peptabright and hydroluron back on 3 for 2, think I might skip the eye cream and get 2 Peptabrights - that's great that you're noticing a difference! I'm going to hopefully order Serozinc next week as well - it sounds great, especially for our non-existent summer 



  	Oh I know, I'm the same way -- but I've just found I hate how makeup looks on my skin lately because of it, so I didn't want to wear it, which kinda defeats the purpose.

  	I think Caroline mentioned on the video that they're usually 3 for 2 which is good -- don't skip Eysilix!  Seriously, do not skip it.  Your eyes will thank you for it.  If I had to choose only 2 to repurchase, it'd be Eysilix and Hydraluron.  PeptaBright is great, but I asked her to choose between Eysilix and the Kiehl's Creamy Avocado eye cream, she chose Eysilix and even said in the video it does what all the big names say they'll do.  I really do notice a difference when using it.

  	Definitely!  I wish it was a non-existant summer!  These past couple weeks have been torture on me.  I'm not a fan of heat/sun and don't do well in either conditions, had my fan on most of the time which is ridiculous, lol.  It really does make you feel better though amongst all the humidity and mucky feeling!


----------



## rockin (Jun 20, 2013)

Alisha1 said:


> The purple one looks great also but I always go for green eyeshadow as it goes well with my brown eyes - plus I'd be too scared to wear purple :/ lool
> It is out on the 1st of August exclusive to HoF for the first few weeks I believe
> 
> I will do  Yup it's great that we're paying more attention to it - hopefully it will pay off in the long run
> ...


 
  	I have brown eyes too, and dark brown hair, and it's very rare that I wear green eyeshadow or even green clothes - I don't think it looks right on me at all.  I love purple, though, and it's what I wear most often.  Purple looks great with brown eyes.  I guess it comes down to skin tone as well as eye colour.  I am cool toned.


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 20, 2013)

Any free MAC shipping codes?  Trying to order RiRi and don't wanna pay shipping.


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 20, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> Any free MAC shipping codes?  Trying to order RiRi and don't wanna pay shipping.


  	I posted one a while ago but can't remember it - it's one per customer though but it might be worth going through the old posts


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (Jun 20, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> Any free MAC shipping codes?  Trying to order RiRi and don't wanna pay shipping.


	Did you manage to get what you wanted? Heaux is already sold out!


----------



## duku (Jun 20, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> Any free MAC shipping codes?  Trying to order RiRi and don't wanna pay shipping.


 Does artist13 still work? Riri isn't working for me!


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Jun 20, 2013)

I actually feel good now about skipping the Rihanna stuff i think it's a good start to breaking me free of a downward spiral of OCD MAC collection buying. It's doing my bank balance even better...


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 20, 2013)

Nope -- didn't manage to get what I wanted.  I wanted Heaux and RiRi Woo, but paypal decided to decline my payment twice.  By the time I got back to the checkout, Heaux was sold out.  I'm really annoyed.  I then went to Live Chat to ask just how limited of quantity they received, she was trying to tell me MAC Red lipstick is a good alternative.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Jun 20, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> Nope -- didn't manage to get what I wanted.  I wanted Heaux and RiRi Woo, but paypal decided to decline my payment twice.  By the time I got back to the checkout, Heaux was sold out.  I'm really annoyed.  I then went to Live Chat to ask just how limited of quantity they received, she was trying to tell me MAC Red lipstick is a good alternative.


  	They might get more stock anyway, it's on back order in the US... I know that necessarily doesn't mean anything for us in the UK but it does mean they are producing more...


----------



## IHughes (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm skipping the Rihanna collection too, I feel really good about it. I have the Dior blush/bronzer duo and the girl at the MAC stand gave me a sample of Lustre Drops from the Baking Beauties collection. I bought RiRi Woo the first time round and I think Heaux will look dark on me and make me seem older (I don't have large lips). As for RiRi Boy, that's the most exciting product but I'm unsure how it would look and if it would make my teeth look yellow. As it's similar to Up The Amp I'll try that one in the stand one day


----------



## IHughes (Jun 20, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> Nope -- didn't manage to get what I wanted.  I wanted Heaux and RiRi Woo, but paypal decided to decline my payment twice.  By the time I got back to the checkout, Heaux was sold out.  I'm really annoyed.  I then went to Live Chat to ask just how limited of quantity they received, she was trying to tell me MAC Red lipstick is a good alternative.


  	If you want me to get it in Spain I'll get it for you and send it to you. I have British family (I'm British but I'm living in Spain). Here in Spain the lipsticks are 19 euros but if you want me to get it I will no problem. But tell me soon before it runs out, lol


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 20, 2013)

mushroomteagirl said:


> They might get more stock anyway, it's on back order in the US... I know that necessarily doesn't mean anything for us in the UK but it does mean they are producing more...


  	Yup.  I'm just infuriated.  It took 17mins including me being in the waiting room, paypal error twice and then typing in my details for Heaux to sell out.  17mins -- the US had it for HOURS before it sold out.


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 20, 2013)

IHughes said:


> If you want me to get it in Spain I'll get it for you and send it to you. I have British family (I'm British but I'm living in Spain). Here in Spain the lipsticks are 19 euros but if you want me to get it I will no problem. But tell me soon before it runs out, lol


  	Thanks -- I'll pass.  I'm not willing to pay more than I'd pay for it here, lol.  I'm just so annoyed with them.  and Paypal.  If they hadn't brought up the "Error, return to merchant" shit TWICE, I'd have gotten it.


----------



## duku (Jun 20, 2013)

I got Hibiscus Kiss for a CP but no Heaux. Fuck PayPal.


----------



## IHughes (Jun 20, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> Thanks -- I'll pass.  I'm not willing to pay more than I'd pay for it here, lol.  I'm just so annoyed with them.  and Paypal.  If they hadn't brought up the "Error, return to merchant" shit TWICE, I'd have gotten it.


  	Yeah I understand. It's annoying that beauty products are more expensive in Spain, we have the ultra-high VAT on them and they are more expensive anyway. I end up buying here because otherwise I'd miss stuff and I'm impatient, lol!


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 20, 2013)

IHughes said:


> Yeah I understand. It's annoying that beauty products are more expensive in Spain, we have the ultra-high VAT on them and they are more expensive anyway. I end up buying here because otherwise I'd miss stuff and I'm impatient, lol!


  	It really is!  The price increase just from the UK and the US is ridiculous.  £4 more for a lipstick here than there.  Almost makes you want to CP everything.  The issue is patience and wanting goodies now, not in 1-2 weeks, lol.


----------



## duku (Jun 20, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> Did PayPal fuck you over too?   It really is!  The price increase just from the UK and the US is ridiculous.  £4 more for a lipstick here than there.  Almost makes you want to CP everything.  The issue is patience and wanting goodies now, not in 1-2 weeks, lol.


 Yep, was in waiting room on my MacBook and my phone. Phone was quicker so I went to check out with PayPal and got an error, went back to pay with card and it was gone. It's almost like they saw that Riri took ages to sell out last time so they got a smaller shipment. The price difference with palettes is the worst, about a tenner! It's silly. Australia is the worst for that. Did you get that Heaux from your US person? Sorry I didn't reply to that earlier, was so busy yesterday! If you said yes to Riri Boy and don't want it I could take it off your hands, otherwise no worries. They're unlikely to restock everything here aren't they? I keep refreshing but I realise it's probably pointless.


----------



## rockin (Jun 20, 2013)

Did anyone else get an email from Illamasqua?  If you log in, there is a sale section that is only visible to members - up to 70% off.  Not everything is included in the sale, though.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 20, 2013)

I got both of them, they're quite nice, but a lot of hassle. The copper one is better, the taupe one is not great at all. I forgot to take my primer with me when I went to Sweden, so I wore them without primer, the copper one was nice, but the other one wouldn't apply evenly or blend well. Ugh. Also, the fallout during application was ridiculous! Not a big fan of them to be honest.



Alisha1 said:


> Really I'll have to get eyeslix as well then! Lol I've been using the Benfit one as I received a sample some time ago and I'm not noticing much except that it is hydrating :/ lol
> That's true makeup just looks better on good skin, I'm hoping my bumpy forehead is sorted out lol
> Lol yeah the past few days have been hot though it was raining in the morning :/
> 
> ...


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 20, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I got both of them, they're quite nice, but a lot of hassle. The copper one is better, the taupe one is not great at all. I forgot to take my primer with me when I went to Sweden, so I wore them without primer, the copper one was nice, but the other one wouldn't apply evenly or blend well. Ugh. Also, the fallout during application was ridiculous! Not a big fan of them to be honest.


  	Really oh no - I know Temptalia had similar problems and the amount of product for the price is also crazy but I think I'm just head over heels for the copper shade! Good to know I can skip the taupe though


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 20, 2013)

duku said:


> They're unlikely to restock everything here aren't they? I keep refreshing but I realise it's probably pointless.


  	Yup, same thing to me.  I can't believe that error.  Twice I got it, by the time I went to pay with my card it was gone.  I was so upset.
  	Yeah I can't believe palette prices!  I may get them CP'd because I can't justify £20 a palette when I need about 8 of them.
  	I'm getting Heaux, yes.  Don't apologise about not replying -- I have said I'll take RiRi Boy from her however I'm trying to get you a Heaux and RiRi Boy if you'd like them both?  I have someone else I can ask to see if I can get them both.
  	Yeah they won't be restocking -- I asked when I did a Live Chat and she said they won't be.  Upset really isn't the word.


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 20, 2013)

rockin said:


> Did anyone else get an email from Illamasqua?  If you log in, there is a sale section that is only visible to members - up to 70% off.  Not everything is included in the sale, though.


  	Got the e-mail.  I'd have purchased if they had blushes in the sale but they didn't.


----------



## pnfpn (Jun 20, 2013)

Has anyone used the Clarins BB cream? I know it's been out a while. I had makeovers  today with my ex MIL and what the heck. T he lady chose 02 medium for me and it was at least 3-4  shades darker than my skin tone. I'm not exactly pale, I wear Chanel in 25/30!  I bought it in 01 in the end, I just don't see how she thought the one she chose for me would look good. Ex MIL found it hilarious that I was getting so angry over mismatching shades! Lol.


  	Edit Lancome Autumn stuff is up too

http://www.chicprofile.com/2013/06/...lu-desir-collection-official-info-photos.html


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jun 21, 2013)

pnfpn said:


> Has anyone used the Clarins BB cream? I know it's been out a while. I had makeovers  today with my ex MIL and what the heck. T he lady chose 02 medium for me and it was at least 3-4  shades darker than my skin tone. I'm not exactly pale, I wear Chanel in 25/30!  I bought it in 01 in the end, I just don't see how she thought the one she chose for me would look good. Ex MIL found it hilarious that I was getting so angry over mismatching shades! Lol.   Edit Lancome Autumn stuff is up too  http://www.chicprofile.com/2013/06/...lu-desir-collection-official-info-photos.html


    That clarins bb in shade 2 is very deep!


----------



## charlotte366 (Jun 21, 2013)

Got paid today so I paid off the balance of my holiday first and then I have treated myself this morning to a couple of bits.  I purchased the double sided palette and inserts from MAC - I am going to switch over my exisiting palettes to the new one as like them better and sell the old ones on along with the depot/pro pans I don't use.  my new mantra with my make up is consolidate down to products that are loved and used, anything else can go. I am definately buying less and using up more.  Also ordered the Anastasia brow powder to try as my charcoal brown is nearly finished, the Louise young LY24 and LY24B brushes, because I am loving my shu umuera painting liner but the mac 209 is a little thick for my tastes. I also ordered the Zoeva Neutral palette and 2 blush palettes to try, they are not very expensive but I wondered what the quality would be like?  I want to try so Zoeva brushes too, but there are not many in stock so I will wait for everything to be restocked first.  Off into town at lunch to pay a cheque into my bank account so I might stop at my local department store and see if they have anything in the Guerlain sale basket, I would love to find an eyeshadow quad!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 21, 2013)

Good luck with the Guerlain bargain hunting! Bentalls in Kingston had quite a lot of half price Guerlain stuff, but I didn't get anything as I already had everything I wanted from the selection. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







charlotte366 said:


> Got paid today so I paid off the balance of my holiday first and then I have treated myself this morning to a couple of bits. I purchased the double sided palette and inserts from MAC - I am going to switch over my exisiting palettes to the new one as like them better and sell the old ones on along with the depot/pro pans I don't use. my new mantra with my make up is consolidate down to products that are loved and used, anything else can go. I am definately buying less and using up more. Also ordered the Anastasia brow powder to try as my charcoal brown is nearly finished, the Louise young LY24 and LY24B brushes, because I am loving my shu umuera painting liner but the mac 209 is a little thick for my tastes. I also ordered the Zoeva Neutral palette and 2 blush palettes to try, they are not very expensive but I wondered what the quality would be like? I want to try so Zoeva brushes too, but there are not many in stock so I will wait for everything to be restocked first. Off into town at lunch to pay a cheque into my bank account so I might stop at my local department store and see if they have anything in the Guerlain sale basket, I would love to find an eyeshadow quad!


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Jun 21, 2013)

charlotte366 said:


> Got paid today so I paid off the balance of my holiday first and then I have treated myself this morning to a couple of bits. I purchased the double sided palette and inserts from MAC - I am going to switch over my exisiting palettes to the new one as like them better and sell the old ones on along with the depot/pro pans I don't use. my new mantra with my make up is consolidate down to products that are loved and used, anything else can go. I am definately buying less and using up more. Also ordered the Anastasia brow powder to try as my charcoal brown is nearly finished, the Louise young LY24 and LY24B brushes, because I am loving my shu umuera painting liner but the mac 209 is a little thick for my tastes. I also ordered the Zoeva Neutral palette and 2 blush palettes to try, they are not very expensive but I wondered what the quality would be like? I want to try so Zoeva brushes too, but there are not many in stock so I will wait for everything to be restocked first. Off into town at lunch to pay a cheque into my bank account so I might stop at my local department store and see if they have anything in the Guerlain sale basket, I would love to find an eyeshadow quad!


  	I'd totally be interested in buying your old MAC palettes if you're interested? Do they still have the insert?


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 21, 2013)

pnfpn said:


> Has anyone used the Clarins BB cream? I know it's been out a while. I had makeovers  today with my ex MIL and what the heck. T he lady chose 02 medium for me and it was at least 3-4  shades darker than my skin tone. I'm not exactly pale, I wear Chanel in 25/30!  I bought it in 01 in the end, I just don't see how she thought the one she chose for me would look good. Ex MIL found it hilarious that I was getting so angry over mismatching shades! Lol.
> 
> 
> Edit Lancome Autumn stuff is up too
> ...


  	Wow that collection looks amazing! I want 2 lipsticks and the blush of course! Hope it's pigmented


----------



## charlotte366 (Jun 21, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *mushroomteagirl* 



I'd totally be interested in buying your old MAC palettes if you're interested? Do they still have the insert?



  Yes they still have the inserts and they still close properly, the closing mechanism is still strong, not weak or floppy. I have 4 15 pan eyeshadow palettes, I am not sure whether I will be getting rid of 3 or all 4. I also have a 6 pan blush palette. If your interested PM me and ill let you know once the new ones arrive early next week.


----------



## charlotte366 (Jun 21, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 



Good luck with the Guerlain bargain hunting! Bentalls in Kingston had quite a lot of half price Guerlain stuff, but I didn't get anything as I already had everything I wanted from the selection. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 



  Not so lucky the sale started a week or so ago and I have been out of the office for over 2 weeks, they had some foundations an Liu palette from Christmas, the Pucci eyeshadow palette and some Kohl, nothing really appealed. I was hoping for a purple quad and maybe some more voyage powders. So instead I used my £10 card (They have a stamp thing, a stamp for every £20 spend, 10 stamps is £10 off) against a sisley blusher in the sisley discount basket for a change.  I also spent my space nk reward on an elemental herbology travel set as I had a free shipping code THANKS14 if anyone wants anything from space NK only valid till monday.


----------



## pnfpn (Jun 21, 2013)

Alisha1 said:


> Wow that collection looks amazing! I want 2 lipsticks and the blush of course! Hope it's pigmented


  	The blush looks really shimmery! I LOVE the packaging though so I might invest in my first ever Lancome lipsticks when they come out.


----------



## jennyap (Jun 21, 2013)

pnfpn said:


> Edit Lancome Autumn stuff is up too
> 
> http://www.chicprofile.com/2013/06/...lu-desir-collection-official-info-photos.html


  	Oooh pretty, the fuchsia lipstick for me I think!


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 21, 2013)

So... little update on my skincare routine for those interested:

  	I have a couple break outs, likely due to stress/lack of sleep so that'll never change, but anyway.

  	I was sitting across the room from my Mom earlier, a decent distance but not TOO far.  She thought I was wearing foundation.  I wasn't.  So even with my break outs which I can clearly see, or she has REALLY bad sight suddenly then my skin is improving.  I'm chalking this up to PeptaBright though!


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 21, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> So... little update on my skincare routine for those interested:
> 
> I have a couple break outs, likely due to stress/lack of sleep so that'll never change, but anyway.
> 
> I was sitting across the room from my Mom earlier, a decent distance but not TOO far.  She thought I was wearing foundation.  I wasn't.  So even with my break outs which I can clearly see, or she has REALLY bad sight suddenly then my skin is improving.  I'm chalking this up to PeptaBright though!


  	That's so great to hear! Hope your skin keeps improving with this routine  My EH cleanser never arrived today so hopefully I will get it tomorrow :/ Hermes are so slow lol or I'm incredibly impatient! Lol


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 21, 2013)

Alisha1 said:


> That's so great to hear! Hope your skin keeps improving with this routine  My EH cleanser never arrived today so hopefully I will get it tomorrow :/ Hermes are so slow lol or I'm incredibly impatient! Lol


  	Me too!  Ah that sucks!  I hate waiting for things to arrive, more than anything.  Nah - you're not impatient, Hermes is just slow!


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 22, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> Me too!  Ah that sucks!  I hate waiting for things to arrive, more than anything.  Nah - you're not impatient, Hermes is just slow!


  	It finally arrived today! The small cleansing balm leaked in the package but it's not that bad just means I have to use that one first, can't wait to try it in the evening! And with makeup but I'm not wearing any today


----------



## pnfpn (Jun 22, 2013)

Pics of the Guerlain duo shadows in the new collection are out. http://www.allurabeauty.com/2013/guerlain-voilette-de-madame-collection-fall-2013/


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 22, 2013)

Alisha1 said:


> It finally arrived today! The small cleansing balm leaked in the package but it's not that bad just means I have to use that one first, can't wait to try it in the evening! And with makeup but I'm not wearing any today


  	Yayyyy!  Shame about the leak but I'm so excited for you!  You have to use it tonight and let me know what you think.  Heck, slap on some make-up before you wash it just to see!  It's astounding!  Let me know what you think later


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (Jun 22, 2013)

Does anyone know if the mac nudes and metallics launched here? I thought I was not interested, but the swatches are starting to beat me down.


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 22, 2013)

MakeMeUp79 said:


> Does anyone know if the mac nudes and metallics launched here? I thought I was not interested, but the swatches are starting to beat me down.


  	I'm not sure if it came here but I know it was pro only - the blush in the collection was to die for!


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Jun 22, 2013)

Alisha1 said:


> I'll let you know how I get on! I can't wait to see how it takes makeup off, I've been using a sample of Lancomes Bi-Facil cleansing water that I have and don't like it that much - I might test it out with makeup if not today then on monday - I'm revising for an exam today and I'm soooo behind! :/ Lol
> I'm not sure if it came here but I know it was pro only - the blush in the collection was to die for!


  	I've caved and I've just placed an order from QVC for the Emma Hardie 3 Piece Cleanse and Moisturise Collection it seems stupidly good value compared to the Space NK prices for just the moisturisers on their own let alone the cleansing balm


----------



## charlotte366 (Jun 22, 2013)

mushroomteagirl said:


> I've caved and I've just placed an order from QVC for the Emma Hardie 3 Piece Cleanse and Moisturise Collection it seems stupidly good value compared to the Space NK prices for just the moisturisers on their own let alone the cleansing balm


  	I picked my supersize 200ml pot from QVC, and I got the TSV from the time before last with the moisturiser, eye cream and face mask, love them all!

	I don't think I could be without my moringa balm now, it beats everything I have tried so far, but I am waiting for my space nk order with the elemental herbology moisturise trial set I purchased with my spacenk reward on friday, that includes a balm cleanser so it would be good to see how they compare!


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Jun 22, 2013)

charlotte366 said:


> I don't think I could be without my moringa balm now, it beats everything I have tried so far, but I am waiting for my space nk order with the elemental herbology moisturise trial set I purchased with my spacenk reward on friday, that includes a balm cleanser so it would be good to see how they compare!


  	I was very tempted to just get the Champneys one from Boots which is only about £15 first but then i just thought sod it and go straight for the kill. I did see a post not that long ago from Miss Hirons of stuff she was going to review soon and it included that Champneys one so i may just see what she says first and then i might think about trying it.


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jun 22, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Good luck with the Guerlain bargain hunting! Bentalls in Kingston had quite a lot of half price Guerlain stuff, but I didn't get anything as I already had everything I wanted from the selection.


	Oh no!  Or should I say Oh Yes, as I'm on a no-buy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I just don't know when I can get into Kingston - tomorrow I will be doing my daughter's birthday party at Tolworth - so near, so far!  Today I was over near Esher - again, so near, so far!!!  My friend did say that she was dropping off at the party and then going into Kingston - I could give her a shopping list, lol!

  	On another note - I'm so tempted by the latest Smashbox offerings at Boots - the summer palette Click here, and the blush Click here - I keep on swatching and I think the girl in the shop is getting suspicious of why I'm stalking the stall!!  Anybody tried either of these?


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 22, 2013)

mushroomteagirl said:


> I was very tempted to just get the Champneys one from Boots which is only about £15 first but then i just thought sod it and go straight for the kill. I did see a post not that long ago from Miss Hirons of stuff she was going to review soon and it included that Champneys one so i may just see what she says first and then i might think about trying it.


  	Be interesting to see if the Champneys one is any good, could save us all some money if it's at all comparable!


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 23, 2013)

Have any of you tried the Inglot shadows or blushes?  What do you think of them?

  	I've a list prepared for the end of next month for 20 shadows & 4 blushes.


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 23, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> It hasn't and I don't think it will launch here by the sounds of things.  I know it's meant to have launched in the US today for regular customers but again it still hasn't.  I've a CP though, I couldn't resist the metallic shadows!
> 
> 
> Oh god, it takes make-up off so well.  Just take a bit, rub it in and let it do the work.  Your eyes do go a bit blury if you get it in there, but nothing extremely uncomfortable, but it does take off every trace of mascara beautifully, along with everything else.  I remember Caroline saying though to double cleanse with it if you use an SPF, so keep that in mind.  Just use a warm face cloth to wash it off and you're good to go - not the muslin cloth they send you.
> ...


  	I can't wait to try it with mascara - I've actually skipped applying it because I don't like the hassle of taking it off :/ When I tried the cleansing balm last night I used waaay too much lol. Yup I think I'm going to purchase a milk cleanser or a clay one to double cleanse, I will probably order the REN one at the end of the week


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 23, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> It hasn't and I don't think it will launch here by the sounds of things.  I know it's meant to have launched in the US today for regular customers but again it still hasn't.  I've a CP though, I couldn't resist the metallic shadows!
> 
> 
> Oh god, it takes make-up off so well.  Just take a bit, rub it in and let it do the work.  Your eyes do go a bit blury if you get it in there, but nothing extremely uncomfortable, but it does take off every trace of mascara beautifully, along with everything else.  I remember Caroline saying though to double cleanse with it if you use an SPF, so keep that in mind.  Just use a warm face cloth to wash it off and you're good to go - not the muslin cloth they send you.
> ...


  	It does take a little getting used to how much to use, but remember you can always add more if it's not enough.  It's amaaazing with mascara, promise!  Ah I just double cleanse with the cleansing balm and use the REN clay cleanser in the morning!


----------



## pnfpn (Jun 23, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> Have any of you tried the Inglot shadows or blushes?  What do you think of them?
> 
> I've a list prepared for the end of next month for 20 shadows & 4 blushes.


  	Inglot is well worth the price. I love my quad i made up from them. They are so smooth, so pgimented, and blend like a dream. My favourites are the pearl ones. Beautylish.com has some of the shadows swatched on light and dark skin tones. I've not used any of the blushers though but I'll be changing that soon. I've used some of the lipsticks though, they are lovely.

  	I bought about 5 of those new MAC magnetic palettes and now I'm suffering from "what do I depot first?!?!" syndrome. Argh.


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 23, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> Have any of you tried the Inglot shadows or blushes?  What do you think of them?
> 
> I've a list prepared for the end of next month for 20 shadows & 4 blushes.
> Inglot is well worth the price. I love my quad i made up from them. They are so smooth, so pgimented, and blend like a dream. My favourites are the pearl ones. Beautylish.com has some of the shadows swatched on light and dark skin tones. I've not used any of the blushers though but I'll be changing that soon. I've used some of the lipsticks though, they are lovely.
> ...


  	Awesome, thanks!  Can't wait to order next month.

  	Ahhh I need the new MAC palettes to depot.  But I need I think at least 10 or 11.. can't justify the cost, so they're staying in their pots.


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jun 24, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> Have any of you tried the Inglot shadows or blushes?  What do you think of them?
> 
> I've a list prepared for the end of next month for 20 shadows & 4 blushes.


	I love them - I like their lip products too, but can be a bit messy, I prefer my lip products as a stick .  I have a couple of big palettes of the shadows, and, as mentioned above, they are lovely - blend really well, and stay all day (over primer anyway).


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jun 24, 2013)

I just asked on mac chat when tropical taboo was launching, she said July but didnthave dates. Based on when semiprecious 2011 and heavenly creature 2012 launched, I'd say sometime next week for the online lauch at least.  Anyone heard anything?


----------



## gracie90 (Jun 24, 2013)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Anyone heard anything?


	My counter said Thursday the 4th for them


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jun 24, 2013)

gracie90 said:


> My counter said Thursday the 4th for them


  Ah cool thanks!  Think I'll be getting adored msf and fever isle cslg, I'd like to check lust msf on counter


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 24, 2013)

That would've been my guess, possibly Monday or Tuesday for online, but who knows with Debenhams and House of Fraser anyway? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I will probably go to the counter on Thursday to swatch the MES and the blushes, but order the MSFs as soon as I can from Debenhams or HoF.



kerry-jane88 said:


> My counter said Thursday the 4th for them


----------



## gracie90 (Jun 24, 2013)

I think it's just going to be the 159, the 257 (I don't know why I haven't picked it up before!) and the 3 new MSFs for me. None of the MBs or MESs are really jumping out at me :/
  	Considering last year I got 4 MSFs, 4 MBs, 7 MES, 1 l/s and 1 csg, this should be a bargain!


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jun 24, 2013)

gracie90 said:


> I think it's just going to be the 159, the 257 (I don't know why I haven't picked it up before!) and the 3 new MSFs for me. None of the MBs or MESs are really jumping out at me :/
> Considering last year I got 4 MSFs, 4 MBs, 7 MES, 1 l/s and 1 csg, this should be a bargain!


	I'm definitely breaking my no-buy for this collection!  I'm going straight back onto it though - I'm not that bothered at the moment to be honest; think I'm too busy with all the children's activities.


----------



## duku (Jun 24, 2013)

kerry-jane88 said:


> I just asked on mac chat when tropical taboo was launching, she said July but didnthave dates. Based on when semiprecious 2011 and heavenly creature 2012 launched, I'd say sometime next week for the online lauch at least.  Anyone heard anything?


 I reckon it will be up on MAC this Thursday and the other websites on the 4th.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jun 24, 2013)

duku said:


> I reckon it will be up on MAC this Thursday and the other websites on the 4th.


  	i'll be checking just in case!


----------



## charlotte366 (Jun 25, 2013)

My new mac pro palettes just arrived so will be having a play tonight to see if I prefer them to the old ones, I really like the single one, not so sure on the double one? I bought it  for my everyday shadows,so all my matt and satin neutrals, or which there is 15, plus my favourite neutrals in frost/lustre formulas another 10 or so are all in the same place and therefore got more use.   We will see ....


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Jun 25, 2013)

charlotte366 said:


> My new mac pro palettes just arrived so will be having a play tonight to see if I prefer them to the old ones, I really like the single one, not so sure on the double one? I bought it for my everyday shadows,so all my matt and satin neutrals, or which there is 15, plus my favourite neutrals in frost/lustre formulas another 10 or so are all in the same place and therefore got more use. We will see ....


  	I have a couple of the new ones for blushes  and i still prefer the old ones despite the window. I think the new ones are far too chunky and it's a nightmare getting anything out of them once they are in.

  	I'm still interested in your old palettes btw will PM you now!


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 25, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> It does take a little getting used to how much to use, but remember you can always add more if it's not enough.  It's amaaazing with mascara, promise!  Ah I just double cleanse with the cleansing balm and use the REN clay cleanser in the morning!


  	I used it with mascara today and I love how quick and easy it is! I did get some in my eye though which felt uncomfortable but I just wiped it with a wet face towel and it was fine


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 25, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> It does take a little getting used to how much to use, but remember you can always add more if it's not enough.  It's amaaazing with mascara, promise!  Ah I just double cleanse with the cleansing balm and use the REN clay cleanser in the morning!
> I used it with mascara today and I love how quick and easy it is! I did get some in my eye though which felt uncomfortable but I just wiped it with a wet face towel and it was fine


  	Eep yay!  I knew you'd like it!  Isn't it ridiculous? No scrubbing hardly on the eyes with wipes or make-up remover, it just melts away.  It is uncomfortable, but it's not unbearable.  I do think I'll end up re-purchasing everything though.  I love it.  I'm still breaking out but I always will, I'm always stressing and break out because of that.  But I've definitely noticed a difference with my skin even with still breaking out.  The biggest thing that bugs me is I think the Pepta-Bright and Hydraluron will need replacing quite often, where as everything else will seem to last for ages.


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 26, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> Yeah I think I'll stick to lipsticks in stick form.  I'm not a huge fan of needing a brush.  I'm excited for the shadows definitely.
> 
> 
> Eep yay!  I knew you'd like it!  Isn't it ridiculous? No scrubbing hardly on the eyes with wipes or make-up remover, it just melts away.  It is uncomfortable, but it's not unbearable.  I do think I'll end up re-purchasing everything though.  I love it.  I'm still breaking out but I always will, I'm always stressing and break out because of that.  But I've definitely noticed a difference with my skin even with still breaking out.  The biggest thing that bugs me is I think the Pepta-Bright and Hydraluron will need replacing quite often, where as everything else will seem to last for ages.


  	It is so much easier to remove makeup with EH plus the fact that it's in my night skincare routine anyways regardless of whether I wear makeup or not means I won't be lazy with applying eye makeup because I dread removing it! I can't wait to get my hands on Pepta Bright when Boots have it on 3 for 2 again, I have 2-3 small scars on my chin and forehead from spots that I wish it will clear!

  	Yeah replacing the 2 will get very expensive in the long run as they're only 30ml right? Eek!


----------



## charlotte366 (Jun 27, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Alisha1* 



It is so much easier to remove makeup with EH plus the fact that it's in my night skincare routine anyways regardless of whether I wear makeup or not means I won't be lazy with applying eye makeup because I dread removing it! I can't wait to get my hands on Pepta Bright when Boots have it on 3 for 2 again, I have 2-3 small scars on my chin and forehead from spots that I wish it will clear!
 
Yeah replacing the 2 will get very expensive in the long run as they're only 30ml right? Eek!



  I am glad I am not the only one who avoided applying eye make up because I hated removing it!  My Hydralon is lasting about 3-4 months, I use it twice a day, morning and night but I only find I need a drop the size of 2 to 3 grains of rice, I am applying over a spray hydrating toner (Ren or balance me) and then following up with my moisturiser.


----------



## rockin (Jun 27, 2013)

Having just seen Allura's MES swatches and review, I'm happy that I can completely skip these


  	I see Illamasqua have added some blushes to their sale - both cream and powder ones


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Jun 27, 2013)

Tropical Taboo is up


----------



## charlotte366 (Jun 27, 2013)

My Zoeva Palettes have arrived, look good will have to try them.   I also just placed a space nk sale haul, I looked yesterday and tried to resist, went back today and ordered, dissapointed in my lack of willpower, I have a holiday to pay for on Friday and will now be scraping the pennies for the rest of the month! Must go on a no buy now, I just don't need all this stuff!  I am loving my new mac double palette, managed to do really nice natural eye looks for work the last 2 days using more than one shadow, I think better organisation and slimming stuff down will go a long way to feeling better about my collection....I am feeling angry with my self right now!


----------



## duku (Jun 27, 2013)

mushroomteagirl said:


> Tropical Taboo is up


	Called it! I think most future releases will now follow this pattern, up online at around midday on the Thursday before counter release day. It's nice to have a bit of consistency. 

  	Did you get anything from TT?


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Jun 27, 2013)

duku said:


> Called it! I think most future releases will now follow this pattern, up online at around midday on the Thursday before counter release day. It's nice to have a bit of consistency.
> Did you get anything from TT?


  	just the 159 brush and soft & gentle (I know it's perm but been meaning to pick it up for a while!). I wanted all the MSFs originally but i've gone off the idea now as there's only so many highlighters i need and i really could do with spending less cash. I might pick up Narcissus & Fever Isle CSGs when they go up on Debenhams as they are the only things that are tempting me now. I think i really have broken my MAC lemming instinct 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	How about you?


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Jun 27, 2013)

charlotte366 said:


> I am glad I am not the only one who avoided applying eye make up because I hated removing it!My Hydralon is lasting about 3-4 months, I use it twice a day, morning and night but I only find I need a drop the size of 2 to 3 grains of rice, I am applying over a spray hydrating toner (Ren or balance me) and then following up with my moisturiser.


  	My EH kit has just arrived from QVC, just popped a bit of one of the moisturisers on and damn it feels good I can't wait to use the cleansing balm!

  	I am going to pick up the Hydraluron, Pepta Bright & Eyesilix when they are next on 3 for 2 and also want to try the liquid gold to see if it will clear up my flaky bits. They also have good deals on QVC for the alpha h.

  	I got the Origins drink up intensive too and i'm a little disappointed I just don't think it's hydrating enough for my skin so it doesn't feel any different. Ah well at least it didn't break the bank.


----------



## duku (Jun 27, 2013)

mushroomteagirl said:


> just the 159 brush and soft & gentle (I know it's perm but been meaning to pick it up for a while!). I wanted all the MSFs originally but i've gone off the idea now as there's only so many highlighters i need and i really could do with spending less cash. I might pick up Narcissus & Fever Isle CSGs when they go up on Debenhams as they are the only things that are tempting me now. I think i really have broken my MAC lemming instinct
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	I'm going to get Adored MSF and the 159 brush next week. Thought I'd want more but those are the only ones calling to me. Those CSGs look really pretty, especially Virgin Isle. I don't know if it's still up but HoF still had Narcissus a few weeks ago. Just checked and both Debs and HoF have it.
  	http://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/prod_10701_10001_123443078899_-1
  	http://www.houseoffraser.co.uk/M·A·C+Cremesheen+Glass/164294345,default,pd.html


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 27, 2013)

charlotte366 said:


> I am glad I am not the only one who avoided applying eye make up because I hated removing it!*My Hydralon is lasting about 3-4 months*, I use it twice a day, morning and night but I only find I need a drop the size of 2 to 3 grains of rice, I am applying over a spray hydrating toner (Ren or balance me) and then following up with my moisturiser.


  	That's good to hear! We'll only need to repurchase it about 3 or 4 times in a year as well which should be doable lol

  	I wanted to place an order for Serozinc but it has sold out :/ just me luck! I may have spent my money on an asos haul instead...!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 27, 2013)

Meh, I'm going to wait until Debenhams or HoF has it up and then go to the counter on Thursday.



mushroomteagirl said:


> Tropical Taboo is up


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Jun 27, 2013)

Alisha1 said:


> That's good to hear! We'll only need to repurchase it about 3 or 4 times in a year as well which should be doable lol
> 
> I wanted to place an order for Serozinc but it has sold out :/ just me luck! I may have spent my money on an asos haul instead..VB


  	I think i nabbed the last one, on farmaline? I laced my order then it went to temporarily unavailable. It was a few days ago but still not dispatched so maybe they don't even have mine in stock. You can only order one at a time too 

  	If you do go on ASOS and spend £50 i have a code for £10 off which they sent me in advance of birthday (think it will work for anyone though as I have used b'day codes before that weren't in July), expires 10th July  - *HPBDJUL13*


----------



## gracie90 (Jun 27, 2013)

Looks like MES and MBs are now £17 and £20 respectively! The MSFs are still £21.50, so I might just get all 3 new ones and leave the rest!


----------



## duku (Jun 27, 2013)

gracie90 said:


> Looks like MES and MBs are now £17 and £20 respectively! The MSFs are still £21.50, so I might just get all 3 new ones and leave the rest!


	The new MSFs come up as £22 and the perm ones are still £21.50 for some reason.


----------



## gracie90 (Jun 27, 2013)

duku said:


> The new MSFs come up as £22 and the perm ones are still £21.50 for some reason.


	Damn, I didn't catch that 
  	Boo to price increases!


----------



## duku (Jun 27, 2013)

gracie90 said:


> Damn, I didn't catch that  		 			Boo to price increases!


	I only saw it when I put Adored in my basket, the price is listed as £21.50 on the Tropical Taboo page. 
  	Boo hiss to price increases, I guess they're imminent (July?). Will it ever stop or will we be paying £20 for a regular MAC lipstick by 2023?


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 27, 2013)

mushroomteagirl said:


> I think i nabbed the last one, on farmaline? I laced my order then it went to temporarily unavailable. It was a few days ago but still not dispatched so maybe they don't even have mine in stock. You can only order one at a time too
> 
> If you do go on ASOS and spend £50 i have a code for £10 off which they sent me in advance of birthday (think it will work for anyone though as I have used b'day codes before that weren't in July), expires 10th July  - *HPBDJUL13*


  	Oh have they made the limit to one now? It was 2 over the weekend - I hope they increase the limit as I wanted to order 2 :/ They restock quiet quickly so hopefully yours will despatch soon 

  	Thanks for the code! I placed my order in the morning and used my NUS discount but I will try that code if I place another order


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 27, 2013)

duku said:


> I only saw it when I put Adored in my basket, the price is listed as £21.50 on the Tropical Taboo page.  		 			Boo hiss to price increases, I guess they're imminent (July?). *Will it ever stop or will we be paying £20 for a regular MAC lipstick by 2023?*


  	My thoughts exactly! I was thinking of buying a mineralize lipstick after seeing Christine's swatches but at £20 I'll easily skip!


----------



## Marvelle (Jun 27, 2013)

Hey UK lovelies, I wasn't sure where to put this, so thought I'd add it here. It might be useful to you Disney addicts! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The Disney Store UK website now has the Beautifully Disney range on sale - half off! Needless to say I bought the whole lot to add to my Disney make up collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	If unsure about the Beautifully Disney range, Xsparkage has done a video and also swatched over on her blog


----------



## nikou (Jun 28, 2013)

Some bastard took my suitcase on the train when I was coming back from a field trip and a ball I'd had. 
  	In there was most of my mac eye and face brushes, my sundipped bronzer, loads of ud eye pencils, eclair and indianwood paintpots, razzledazzler, tart&trendy and ravishing lipsticks, natural skin finish and concealer, honey jasmine blush and my naked basics palette. There was probably more but I can't believe someone stole my case. I'm so upset. Also shoes, hairdryer and ghd straighteners gone and loads of clothes


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh no! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's awful! So sorry to hear that. 



nikou said:


> Some bastard took my suitcase on the train when I was coming back from a field trip and a ball I'd had.
> In there was most of my mac eye and face brushes, my sundipped bronzer, loads of ud eye pencils, eclair and indianwood paintpots, razzledazzler, tart&trendy and ravishing lipsticks, natural skin finish and concealer, honey jasmine blush and my naked basics palette. There was probably more but I can't believe someone stole my case. I'm so upset. Also shoes, hairdryer and ghd straighteners gone and loads of clothes


----------



## gracie90 (Jun 28, 2013)

Nikou, that's horrible! Did anyone else get their stuff taken? And can you file an insurance claim??


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm more or less giving Tropical Taboo a miss - in part because I've bought my first Mulberry (note, I said first!).  I got a bargain in the Mulberry sale - an oversized Alexa in chocolate brown, think the link is still here...   Alexa  ....Though the bad reviews by Temptalia surely didn't help!  I've bought the two kohl pencils and two mineralize lipsticks - Midnight Mambo and Glamour Era - the last one being because I bought this earlier, and absolutely love it - my favourite lippie at the moment, and wearing down quite quick


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jun 28, 2013)

nikou said:


> Some bastard took my suitcase on the train when I was coming back from a field trip and a ball I'd had.
> In there was most of my mac eye and face brushes, my sundipped bronzer, loads of ud eye pencils, eclair and indianwood paintpots, razzledazzler, tart&trendy and ravishing lipsticks, natural skin finish and concealer, honey jasmine blush and my naked basics palette. There was probably more but I can't believe someone stole my case. I'm so upset. Also shoes, hairdryer and ghd straighteners gone and loads of clothes


	Oh, poor you - there's some really horrible people around who would do that.  Any hope on insurance?


----------



## gracie90 (Jun 28, 2013)

toobusytostitch said:


> I'm more or less giving Tropical Taboo a miss - in part because I've bought my first Mulberry (note, I said first!).  I got a bargain in the Mulberry sale - an oversized Alexa in chocolate brown, think the link is still here...   Alexa  ....Though the bad reviews by Temptalia surely didn't help!  I've bought the two kohl pencils and two mineralize lipsticks - Midnight Mambo and Glamour Era - the last one being because I bought this earlier, and absolutely love it - my favourite lippie at the moment, and wearing down quite quick


	That bag is gorgeous


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Jun 28, 2013)

nikou said:


> Some bastard took my suitcase on the train when I was coming back from a field trip and a ball I'd had.
> In there was most of my mac eye and face brushes, my sundipped bronzer, loads of ud eye pencils, eclair and indianwood paintpots, razzledazzler, tart&trendy and ravishing lipsticks, natural skin finish and concealer, honey jasmine blush and my naked basics palette. There was probably more but I can't believe someone stole my case. I'm so upset. Also shoes, hairdryer and ghd straighteners gone and loads of clothes








Aw bless you that's so mean! Fingers crossed you have insurance that will cover you or hopefully someone just made an honest mistake and picked u the wrong one.  if you haven't already try calling the train company and station you arrived at as it may have been handed in.


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 28, 2013)

nikou said:


> Some bastard took my suitcase on the train when I was coming back from a field trip and a ball I'd had.
> In there was most of my mac eye and face brushes, my sundipped bronzer, loads of ud eye pencils, eclair and indianwood paintpots, razzledazzler, tart&trendy and ravishing lipsticks, natural skin finish and concealer, honey jasmine blush and my naked basics palette. There was probably more but I can't believe someone stole my case. I'm so upset. Also shoes, hairdryer and ghd straighteners gone and loads of clothes


  	So sorry to hear that, that's horrible. Any chance of insurance claim like others have said?


----------



## duku (Jun 28, 2013)

nikou said:


> Some bastard took my suitcase on the train when I was coming back from a field trip and a ball I'd had.
> In there was most of my mac eye and face brushes, my sundipped bronzer, loads of ud eye pencils, eclair and indianwood paintpots, razzledazzler, tart&trendy and ravishing lipsticks, natural skin finish and concealer, honey jasmine blush and my naked basics palette. There was probably more but I can't believe someone stole my case. I'm so upset. Also shoes, hairdryer and ghd straighteners gone and loads of clothes


	So sorry to hear that Nikou. Was it definitely stolen or is there a chance someone took the wrong case by accident? There's always so many similar suitcases on trains, hopefully it was just a silly mistake and you can get your stuff back. Have you contacted the train company?


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jun 28, 2013)

nikou said:


> Some bastard took my suitcase on the train when I was coming back from a field trip and a ball I'd had.  In there was most of my mac eye and face brushes, my sundipped bronzer, loads of ud eye pencils, eclair and indianwood paintpots, razzledazzler, tart&trendy and ravishing lipsticks, natural skin finish and concealer, honey jasmine blush and my naked basics palette. There was probably more but I can't believe someone stole my case. I'm so upset. Also shoes, hairdryer and ghd straighteners gone and loads of clothes


  That's rotten, hope you're feeling ok. Like the others have said let the train company and the transport police know and hopefully youve got some insurance that will cover you like house or with your bank.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jun 28, 2013)

Tropical taboo will be on debenhams on 4th July. I think I'll be buying off counter though as I want to make sure the adored msf I get isn't totally silver! I'd also like a look at bossa blue mes and see if there's a very blue one.


----------



## charlotte366 (Jun 28, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *toobusytostitch* 



 	I'm more or less giving Tropical Taboo a miss - in part because I've bought my first Mulberry (note, I said first!).  I got a bargain in the Mulberry sale - an oversized Alexa in chocolate brown, think the link is still here...   Alexa  ....Though the bad reviews by Temptalia surely didn't help!  I've bought the two kohl pencils and two mineralize lipsticks - Midnight Mambo and Glamour Era - the last one being because I bought this earlier, and absolutely love it - my favourite lippie at the moment, and wearing down quite quick  



  Love Love Love and such a classic colour as well!  So Jealous!   I am saving for the xmas sales, i decide no more make up after my space nk stuff, I have to be stronger, I have been off MAC for the last year or so and I think I have reached saturation point!  I like these although I know I won't be buying at full price  http://www.mulberry.com/#/storefront/c6863/9157/moreviews/  http://www.mulberry.com/#/storefront/c6863/9192/moreviews/  http://www.mulberry.com/#/storefront/c5697/9041/moreviews/  http://www.mulberry.com/#/storefront/c5484/8505/moreviews/


----------



## gracie90 (Jun 28, 2013)

charlotte366 said:


> Love Love Love and such a classic colour as well! So Jealous! I am saving for the xmas sales, i decide no more make up after my space nk stuff, I have to be stronger, I have been off MAC for the last year or so and I think I have reached saturation point!I like these although I know I won't be buying at full pricehttp://www.mulberry.com/#/storefront/c6863/9157/moreviews/http://www.mulberry.com/#/storefront/c6863/9192/moreviews/http://www.mulberry.com/#/storefront/c5697/9041/moreviews/http://www.mulberry.com/#/storefront/c5484/8505/moreviews/


	The green one is so pretty!! There's a Mulberry outlet store 15 minutes from me, I may have to go there after my exams in a few eeks!


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 28, 2013)

gracie90 said:


> The green one is so pretty!! There's a Mulberry outlet store 15 minutes from me, I may have to go there after my exams in a few eeks!


  	Ooh let us know what bargains you find please! I'm sure I read they do NUS discount for students


----------



## gracie90 (Jun 28, 2013)

Quote:


Alisha1 said:


> Ooh let us know what bargains you find please! I'm sure I read they do NUS discount for students


  	I'll definitely ask about it! Plus the CCO is one of the next shops along 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (although I haven't bought any MAC from there for a while!)


----------



## charlotte366 (Jun 28, 2013)

My brother is moving from Oxford to Bicester this autumn do I'm saving and planning a sneaky visit to mulberry and celine to see what they have. If there is nothing I like then I will keep saving for the Xmas sales. It's an investment so it has to be right! I may even wait till feb and use it as a treat if I pass my professional exams !


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jun 28, 2013)

charlotte366 said:


> Love Love Love and such a classic colour as well! So Jealous! I am saving for the xmas sales, i decide no more make up after my space nk stuff, I have to be stronger, I have been off MAC for the last year or so and I think I have reached saturation point!I like these although I know I won't be buying at full pricehttp://www.mulberry.com/#/storefront/c6863/9157/moreviews/http://www.mulberry.com/#/storefront/c6863/9192/moreviews/http://www.mulberry.com/#/storefront/c5697/9041/moreviews/http://www.mulberry.com/#/storefront/c5484/8505/moreviews/


	Oh yes - I love those too!!  Especially the green alexa.  Mine arrived this evening, and I really do absolutely love it!  I'm thinking of extending my makeup-ban until Christmas (currently it's until the end of August), and maybe save up enough to see if they have anything else in the January sale!  There was a lovely peach coloured Effie Satchel (actually, it's still available) that almost got my vote too.  But I truly can't afford it now!  They also had some Mulberrys going cheap in the Harrods sale and the John Lewis sale, so I'm thinking there should be bargains available in the New Year?


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jun 28, 2013)

gracie90 said:


> The green one is so pretty!! There's a Mulberry outlet store 15 minutes from me, I may have to go there after my exams in a few eeks!


	The Mulberry outlet is quite a long way for me; I'd been planning to buy there in September, but just couldn't resist when I saw the very right thing for me in the sale


----------



## Alisha1 (Jun 28, 2013)

charlotte366 said:


> My brother is moving from Oxford to Bicester this autumn do I'm saving and planning a sneaky visit to mulberry and celine to see what they have. If there is nothing I like then I will keep saving for the Xmas sales. It's an investment so it has to be right! I may even wait till feb and use it as a treat if I pass my professional exams !


  	Lucky! Bicester is the nearest outlet shopping area near me but it's still too far! I think I should try saving for Selfridges 20% sale and buy myself a non-seasonal bag but everything I like is in the thousands range which is too much for me - and if it wasn't I'd spend it on Chanel! *dreams*


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm so happy I'm not into bags! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just buy a £20-£30 one every so often and use it until it falls apart. I always get a pretty one from Accessorize for the summer, my current one has butterflies. I'm also not into shoes or expensive jewellery which is just as well as I am really into make up and especially nail polish nowadays.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jun 29, 2013)

Has anyone ordered from sigma before? I fancy getting the resort palette but don't want to get hit with custom fees when it's already going to cost a fair bit to have shipped here anyway.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Jun 29, 2013)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Has anyone ordered from sigma before? I fancy getting the resort palette but don't want to get hit with custom fees when it's already going to cost a fair bit to have shipped here anyway.


  	You could always just get it here: http://www.cloud10beauty.com/sigma-beauty-resort-palette-limited-edition.html. never shopped from them before but seen a few reviews on blogs etc and their facebook page seems fine with people posting stuff


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jun 29, 2013)

mushroomteagirl said:


> You could always just get it here: http://www.cloud10beauty.com/sigma-beauty-resort-palette-limited-edition.html . never shopped from them before but seen a few reviews on blogs etc and their facebook page seems fine with people posting stuff


  Thanks for the heads up! Literally just tried to order it, it messed up at payment confirmation then said it was out of stock! Lames.  It says I have an order pending even though I entered no payment info? Makes no sense. There's always amazon but it's ten quid more expensive :/


----------



## pnfpn (Jun 29, 2013)

Benefit is selling lipsticks on their site for £7 atm.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Jun 30, 2013)

kerry-jane88 said:


> There's always amazon but it's ten quid more expensive :/


  	I think they have a customer service chat thing so maybe they can help?

  	Has anyone tried the UD setting sprays? If so what did you think? Thinking about getting sll nighter as I have a coule of big days/nights out this month and would like my makeup to actually last more than 30 mins before doing a disappearing act.


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jun 30, 2013)

mushroomteagirl said:


> I think they have a customer service chat thing so maybe they can help?
> 
> Has anyone tried the UD setting sprays? If so what did you think? Thinking about getting sll nighter as I have a coule of big days/nights out this month and would like my makeup to actually last more than 30 mins before doing a disappearing act.


  	I tried that setting spray from UD, and it's one of the things that brought me out in a horrible rash/break outs/itchy patches.  But then, I'm prone to that sort of thing, and if you don't react to whatever upset me, I think it would have been good!


----------



## IHughes (Jun 30, 2013)

I have the UD Oil Slick setting spray and I use it when I know I want the whole look to last a long time. It seems to work and hasn't given me a reaction or breakout. My skin is quite sensitive and I'm quite sensitive to UD shadows, they make my eyes water!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jun 30, 2013)

mushroomteagirl said:


> I think they have a customer service chat thing so maybe they can help?


  	yeah i've sent them an email asking what's what. it's probably a sign that it's not meant to be!
  	if they have no more stock i think i'll just wait and see if i can get my hands on singles of the shades i really wanted


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Jul 1, 2013)

Just seen on the MAC facebook page there's going to be a new By Request July 8th (guess that's when the voting starts)


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Jul 1, 2013)

toobusytostitch said:


> I tried that setting spray from UD, and it's one of the things that brought me out in a horrible rash/break outs/itchy patches.  But then, I'm prone to that sort of thing, and if you don't react to whatever upset me, I think it would have been good!


  	Thanks ladies i've taken the plunge, a product's not broken me out yet though some have irritated my eyes so fingers crossed!


----------



## surfroxy (Jul 1, 2013)

Hello Ladies! How is everyone?   I've been trying to avoid the forum to stick to my spending ban. (thank you for the advice on that). I've not purchased anything since AAO hit Debenhams. - I never did get my hands on Sweet & Sour.  Awaiting the TT collection to hit Debenhams. I'm going for Adored & Lust I reckon. I almost decided on Rio but think the other two will suit me best. Also planning on picking up the 159.  Does anyone know anywhere in the UK that sells Tarte? I'm desperately after their Amazonian Clay.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Jul 1, 2013)

surfroxy said:


> *Does anyone know anywhere in the UK that sells Tarte? I'm desperately after their Amazonian Clay*.


  	It's not available in the UK though their are rumours it may come to QVC soon! there's a few US sellers on eBay that ship here otherwise it might be a good time to request a CP.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jul 1, 2013)

What would everyone request from mac!? I'd love nude rose lipstick from the dsquared collection and mellow mood lipstick from a tartan tale as I regret not getting that one.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Jul 1, 2013)

kerry-jane88 said:


> I'd love nude rose lipstick from the dsquared collection and mellow mood lipstick from a tartan tale as I regret not getting that one.


  	Viva Glam Cyndi, Viva Glam Fergie SE, Reel Sexy, Queen's Sin, Port Red, Fresh Salmon, Plum Bright, Bing mattene.

  	As for eyeshadows Matte2. Staflash or Veluxe (not VXP) formula ones!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jul 1, 2013)

mushroomteagirl said:


> Viva Glam Cyndi, Viva Glam Fergie SE, Reel Sexy, Queen's Sin, Port Red, Fresh Salmon, Plum Bright, Bing mattene.  As for eyeshadows Matte2. Staflash or Veluxe (not VXP) formula ones!


  Ah yes viva glam Cyndi! Kicking myself I never got the lipglass!


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Jul 1, 2013)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Ah yes viva glam Cyndi! Kicking myself I never got the lipglass!


  	One lipglass i would have loved to own is Cherry Blossom or Jam Packed from Cult of Cherry or my ultimate covet - Crystal Rose


----------



## Alisha1 (Jul 1, 2013)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Ah yes viva glam Cyndi! Kicking myself I never got the lipglass!


  	I never bought Cyndi l/g either but according the Temptalia Guerlians Candy Strip is close so you could check that out? I have it and love it - I've practically worn it everyday since I bought it!


----------



## PeachTwist (Jul 1, 2013)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Ah yes viva glam Cyndi! Kicking myself I never got the lipglass! 		 		 			I never bought Cyndi l/g either but according the Temptalia Guerlians Candy Strip is close so you could check that out? I have it and love it - I've practically worn it everyday since I bought it!


  	Reminding me to bring out my Gem of Roses l/s and give it some love!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 2, 2013)

Just curious, has anyone received their TT stuff from Mac yet? I'm still waiting for Debenhams/HoF to put it up, and to go to the counter on Thursday.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Jul 3, 2013)

Yeah i got mine on delivered on Saturday but i didn't order a lot, just the 159 and Soft & Gentle. I might get one or two more MSFs when they go up on Debs.


----------



## charlotte366 (Jul 3, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *mushroomteagirl* 



Yeah i got mine on delivered on Saturday but i didn't order a lot, just the 159 and Soft & Gentle. I might get one or two more MSFs when they go up on Debs.



  What is the 159 brush like, it is only thing that is tempting me at the moment.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Jul 3, 2013)

charlotte366 said:


> What is the 159 brush like, it is only thing that is tempting me at the moment.


  	It's small (probably about half the size of the 131) and quite dense for a duo fibre. I've not actually used it yet for applying any product but think it might work well for highlight and more precise blush application


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Jul 3, 2013)

For those interested  LRP Serozinc is back in stock on Farmaline


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 4, 2013)

TT is up on the Debenhams website! I'm off to HoF to buy everything in person instead.


----------



## gracie90 (Jul 4, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> TT is up on the Debenhams website! I'm off to HoF to buy everything in person instead.


	And I'm off to Debenhams! Good luck!


----------



## surfroxy (Jul 4, 2013)

I can't find adored, lust or the 159!?   





Anitacska said:


> TT is up on the Debenhams website! I'm off to HoF to buy everything in person instead.


----------



## nikou (Jul 4, 2013)

the collection is up on HoF. You just have to look into face - powders etc.


----------



## nikou (Jul 4, 2013)

159 is under eye brushes on HoF. Only 2 left so be quick!!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 4, 2013)

The Guildford HoF didn't get Lust, so I couldn't pick it up, but I managed to choose the other 2 MSFs, 2 blushes and 5 MES I wanted, although the SA was quite reluctant to open up a 3 pack of products because "it will be easier to count them if they're not been opened". I mean FFS, I'm planning on spending £150+ here and you can't even be arsed to take off some cellophane??? I did get what I wanted in the end and then ordered Lust from Selfridges to pick up tomorrow as I'm going to London to see Bon Jovi in Hyde Park.


----------



## rockin (Jul 4, 2013)

My Disney makeup order arrived today.  Unfortunately one of the eyeshadows in one of the quads is crumbling to bits   I was pleasantly surprised at how big the eyeshadows are, though

  	I've also just placed my HoF order for Midnight Mambo and the 159 brush.  I gather the 159 and 287 are going to be permanent anyway, so I'll wait before thinking about buying the 287


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jul 4, 2013)

Can anyone remember if the mac illustrated collection from last year was online only? I know the bags were online exclusives but can't remember if the Julie verhoeven lip bags, eye kits and brush kits were on counter over here?


----------



## jennyap (Jul 4, 2013)

Ugh, my counter sold out of Midnight Mambo before I got there, and it's gone from the Mac and HoF sites too


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 4, 2013)

That was quick. I swatched it, but honestly didn't think it was that special, it seemed quite sheer to me. There'll be other purple lipsticks, don't worry.



jennyap said:


> Ugh, my counter sold out of Midnight Mambo before I got there, and it's gone from the Mac and HoF sites too


----------



## rockin (Jul 5, 2013)

I phoned Disney about the crumbled eyeshadow.  The recorded message that answers the phone mentions 'pixie dust', and at the end of the call the man told me to "have a magical day" LOL.

  	He has asked me to send pictures of the palette, which he will give to the relevant department to get authorisation to send a replacement.


----------



## IHughes (Jul 5, 2013)

Does anyone know when or if the Illustrated Collection makeup bags will be sold online in the UK?


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 6, 2013)

I picked up Lust MSF from Selfridges yesterday and I really really like it. I applied it straight away as a blush and it's very pretty. I haven't tried the other two on me, or any of the other products I've picked up from TT, my husband was home all week (mostly working) and I was out quite a bit as well. Next week will hopefully be a bit quieter.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jul 6, 2013)

IHughes said:


> Does anyone know when or if the Illustrated Collection makeup bags will be sold online in the UK?


  I asked mac chat they said august, no specific dates though, so I should keep checking back!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jul 9, 2013)

The TT stuff I ordered from debenhams came, my adored is almost totally beige, my lust has subdued swirls too, massively underwhelmed :/


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 9, 2013)

And that is why I picked mine out in person. I do understand it's not possible for everyone though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






kerry-jane88 said:


> The TT stuff I ordered from debenhams came, my adored is almost totally beige, my lust has subdued swirls too, massively underwhelmed :/


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jul 9, 2013)

yeah i only ordered online as i didn't want to be obnoxious and pick it out in store when i was out with my sister, as she's low on funds atm!

  	has anyone had experience returning mac bought from debenhams.com to a debenhams that doesn't sell mac?
  	i've asked debenhams on facebook but they haven't got back to me yet.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 9, 2013)

You can't return to store apparently, I tried it with an UD nail polish set and they didn't take it, had to send it back.



kerry-jane88 said:


> yeah i only ordered online as i didn't want to be obnoxious and pick it out in store when i was out with my sister, as she's low on funds atm!
> 
> has anyone had experience returning mac bought from debenhams.com to a debenhams that doesn't sell mac?
> i've asked debenhams on facebook but they haven't got back to me yet.


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jul 9, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> You can't return to store apparently, I tried it with an UD nail polish set and they didn't take it, had to send it back.


	Same for me - I had something arrive in powder form (it was a compact), and I had to send that back too - even though it was a product that they sell in my local Debenhams   I got told it was something to do with their stock control system, how returning something to a store would mess it all up.  Doesn't sound like much of a stock control system to me!!!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jul 9, 2013)

I asked on debenhams facebook they said it should be fine as long as they were in the original packaging, unopened obviously and within the 28 day returns frame.  I took the two mac skinfinishes back to debenhams Manchester, a store that doesn't sell mac, and it was fine. I at least expected some sort of comment considering I went to a till surrounded by four staff, but no one said anything. Maybe the rules have changed? Or certain managers or stores might object, because basically they can't be bothered sending it back to the main warehouse. I know the Manchester store has a click to order in store service so that's probably why they are more accomidating with online returns?


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 10, 2013)

That's good!



kerry-jane88 said:


> I know the Manchester store has a click to order in store service so that's probably why they are more accomidating with online returns?


  	I forgot to say yesterday, Escentual have a 20% off everything sale going, all the Guerlain summer collection included, if anyone's interested.


----------



## PeachTwist (Jul 10, 2013)

Sarah: The following Collections should be launching in August:-
  	Sarah: VELUXE PEARLFUSION SHADOW.
  	Sarah: M·A·C LIGHTFUL.
  	Sarah: SO SUPREME.
  	Sarah: IN EXTREME DIMENSION 3D BLACK LASH.
  	Sarah: PREP + PRIME BEAUTY BALM SPF 35 SHADE EXTENSION.
  	Sarah: PRESSED PIGMENTS.
  	Sarah: MASCARA WANDS/DISPOSABLE - NEW CODE / STUDIO DOORS.
  	Sarah: M·A·C ILLUSTRATED ANNIVERSARY SELFRIDGES, BT & MAC ONLINE
  	Sarah: M·A·C ILLUSTRATED BAG COLLECTION MAC ONLINE ONLY
  	Sarah: PRO LONGWEAR BLUSH PRO PALETTES - STUDIO DOORS.
  	Sarah: PRO PALETTE LARGE PAN X 6 - STUDIO DOORS

  	Lots of stuff coming up. All things I'll be skipping I think.

  	Studio Doors = Free Standing Stores


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 10, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> Sarah: The following Collections should be launching in August:- Sarah: VELUXE PEARLFUSION SHADOW. Sarah: M·A·C LIGHTFUL. Sarah: SO SUPREME. Sarah: IN EXTREME DIMENSION 3D BLACK LASH. Sarah: PREP + PRIME BEAUTY BALM SPF 35 SHADE EXTENSION. Sarah: PRESSED PIGMENTS. Sarah: MASCARA WANDS/DISPOSABLE - NEW CODE / STUDIO DOORS. Sarah: M·A·C ILLUSTRATED ANNIVERSARY SELFRIDGES, BT & MAC ONLINE Sarah: M·A·C ILLUSTRATED BAG COLLECTION MAC ONLINE ONLY Sarah: PRO LONGWEAR BLUSH PRO PALETTES - STUDIO DOORS. Sarah: PRO PALETTE LARGE PAN X 6 - STUDIO DOORS  Lots of stuff coming up. All things I'll be skipping I think.  Studio Doors = Free Standing Stores


  Thanks. I might get one of the veluxepearl palettes, but skip the rest.


----------



## rockin (Jul 10, 2013)

Thank you for the list.  I might be interested in a pressed pigment or two, depending on reviews


----------



## Alisha1 (Jul 10, 2013)

I've just noticed MAC prices have gone up again! l/s are now £15 and brushes have gone up by a pound to name a few :/


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jul 10, 2013)

Alisha1 said:


> I've just noticed MAC prices have gone up again! l/s are now £15 and brushes have gone up by a pound to name a few :/


  Wow that's nuts, they've gone up a pound in a year! I understand prices go up over the years as things do but they're going to end up pricing customers out :/


----------



## Alisha1 (Jul 10, 2013)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Wow that's nuts, they've gone up a pound in a year! I understand prices go up over the years as things do *but they're going to end up pricing customers out *:/


  	That's why I'm going to try getting all my MAC brushes that I want as soon as I can lool! And I now want Undercurrent eyeliner that to Tanya Burrs latest video! So glad they made it permanent...!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jul 10, 2013)

I always have a list of permanent mac items I want, I never seem to get round to buying permanent colours as my money usually ends up being spent on the limited edition stuff.


----------



## Eleentje (Jul 11, 2013)

I was able to return Forever Marilyn I ordered online to a Debenhams store without any problems.
  	I think it was mentioned on the invoice/return slip that I could return to a store.


----------



## PeachTwist (Jul 11, 2013)

kerry-jane88 said:


> I always have a list of permanent mac items I want, I never seem to get round to buying permanent colours as my money usually ends up being spent on the limited edition stuff.


  	Yup me too.  I've actually just had my CP in the US get me everything perm I want with my N&M order.  Not tons of things, but enough that I can't think of anything I NEED right now.  Brick & Currant lipliners, Truth & Light Magically Liquid Cooling Powder, Naked pigment, Fling brow pencil, Orb eyeshadow and Melba blush.  I'm good for everything else right now.  This is gonna be my final haul until probably the end of August or whenever Indulge comes out.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jul 11, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> No problem!
> 
> No problem!
> 
> ...


  	So true, i was thinking about it the other day, the cremesheen glass i bought was £17.50, and although i love them, i did feel like it was getting a bit too much price wise.
  	Silly really as i've not gotten round to buying the dior addict glosses i wanted because i'd considered them to much money, when mac is nearly the same price now!
  	This is my stop and think about it point as far as make-up purchasing is concerned.
	I want some of the illustrated rebecca moses collection, i think that's all i'm wanting from august.
  	i'm going to paris in october so i'm thinking i can get my permanent mac items from duty free before i go, then after i've got all the perm things i've wanted, it's unfortunately only going to be exceptional mac purchases for me :/


----------



## Alisha1 (Jul 11, 2013)

kerry-jane88 said:


> I want some of the illustrated rebecca moses collection, i think that's all i'm wanting from august. 		 			i'm going to paris in october so i'm thinking i can get my permanent mac items from duty free before i go, then after i've got all the perm things i've wanted, it's unfortunately only going to be exceptional mac purchases for me :/


  	I love MAC cremesheen glasses I think as long as they bring out nice shades it's something I will always buy! I want to buy Fever Isle soon it looks lovely hope it hasn't sold out :/


----------



## Alisha1 (Jul 11, 2013)

As soon as I posted that I remembered I need to order Serozinc! Thankfully it's still in stock as I normally forget and it sells out :/ Just ordered two! I also ordered an Organic Surge night cream that Caroline recommended - at 8.99 I hopt it works so I don't need to buy REN! Hope everything comes by saturday loool 

  	Also has anyone used QVC easy pay? How does it work - like do they take the second payment out of your account with no notice? And can you pay it all off before? ...if that makes sense :s loool


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jul 11, 2013)

I love MAC cremesheen glasses I think as long as they bring out nice shades it's something I will always buy! I want to buy Fever Isle soon it looks lovely hope it hasn't sold out :/  [/quote]  I have fever isle, it's nice but pretty dupable I'd say. The cremesheen formula is my fave but im going to be a lot more picky about what I end up buying. I like being on spektra because I get to be in on everyones haul fun at least  Pretty sure it's available on mac online and debenhams.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Jul 11, 2013)

Alisha1 said:


> As soon as I posted that I remembered I need to order Serozinc! Thankfully it's still in stock as I normally forget and it sells out :/ Just ordered two! I also ordered an Organic Surge night cream that Caroline recommended - at 8.99 I hopt it works so I don't need to buy REN! Hope everything comes by saturday loool
> 
> Also has anyone used QVC easy pay? How does it work - like do they take the second payment out of your account with no notice? And can you pay it all off before? ...if that makes sense :s loool


  	I bought the REN clay cleanser and i must say I am really not feeling the love it really feels like it's doing nothing to my face getting it clean or otherwise! I really wish I could have ordered more than one Serozinc it's been such a nice thing to have especially in this hot weather. I checked the Clarins counter in Debenhams this evening for the exfoliating toner as it's the only step I am missing at the minute but they didn't have any and it's also not on the Debenhams website so i wonder if they just don't carry it at all. The Pixi sho say the glow tonic should be in stock tomorrow so i will probably just order that instead as i'd much prefer it.

  	Makeup prices are ridiculous especially mascaras which you have to change all the time!


----------



## jennyap (Jul 11, 2013)

mushroomteagirl said:


> I bought the REN clay cleanser and i must say I am really not feeling the love it really feels like it's doing nothing to my face getting it clean or otherwise! I really wish I could have ordered more than one Serozinc it's been such a nice thing to have especially in this hot weather. I checked the Clarins counter in Debenhams this evening for the exfoliating toner as it's the only step I am missing at the minute but they didn't have any and it's also not on the Debenhams website so i wonder if they just don't carry it at all. The Pixi sho say the glow tonic should be in stock tomorrow so i will probably just order that instead as i'd much prefer it.  Makeup prices are ridiculous especially mascaras which you have to change all the time!


  The Clarins toner is on the Debenhams website, but it's under exfoliators not toners.   I'm happy because my Debenhams store is being refurbished, the Beauty Hall is almost done and we have a new Urban Decay counter! Mac would have been good too, but I have a HOF counter near work I go to, but this is the only UD anywhere convenient, so this is awesome


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (Jul 11, 2013)

I agree with what was said earlier, mac prices are getting ridiculous. I put off buying stuff cause I just thought it was not worth it anymore.  Then I came on holiday and they do duty free prices in the stores. Got fever isle for just over £15, regular lipsticks are £12 (got silly, tart and trendy, girl about town and neon orange) and I picked up midnight mambo for around £17!! Think I will have to get my wish list items from the perm range out here before we leave!!!


----------



## Alisha1 (Jul 11, 2013)

MakeMeUp79 said:


> I agree with what was said earlier, mac prices are getting ridiculous.* I put off buying stuff cause I just thought it was not worth it anymore.* Then I came on holiday and they do duty free prices in the stores. Got fever isle for just over £15, regular lipsticks are £12 (got silly, tart and trendy, girl about town and neon orange) and I picked up midnight mambo for around £17!! Think I will have to get my wish list items from the perm range out here before we leave!!!


  	I always do that till they sell out! I wish I was going on holiday just to hit the duty free counters!


----------



## PeachTwist (Jul 11, 2013)

Alisha1 said:


> As soon as I posted that I remembered I need to order Serozinc! Thankfully it's still in stock as I normally forget and it sells out :/ Just ordered two! I also ordered an Organic Surge night cream that Caroline recommended - at 8.99 I hopt it works so I don't need to buy REN! Hope everything comes by saturday loool
> 
> Also has anyone used QVC easy pay? How does it work - like do they take the second payment out of your account with no notice? And can you pay it all off before? ...if that makes sense :s loool
> I bought the REN clay cleanser and i must say I am really not feeling the love it really feels like it's doing nothing to my face getting it clean or otherwise! I really wish I could have ordered more than one Serozinc it's been such a nice thing to have especially in this hot weather. I checked the Clarins counter in Debenhams this evening for the exfoliating toner as it's the only step I am missing at the minute but they didn't have any and it's also not on the Debenhams website so i wonder if they just don't carry it at all. The Pixi sho say the glow tonic should be in stock tomorrow so i will probably just order that instead as i'd much prefer it.
> ...


  	My comment for this on the clay cleanser is above, lol.  But I agree.


----------



## charlotte366 (Jul 12, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *PeachTwist* 



Ah I made a huge like 13 brush haul from them or something ridiculous last month or two months ago.  Blew most of my money on them, glad I managed to before the price hike.  I think I now have like 3 239's and what not.  Funnily enough I only got a 109 and 2 168's I think it is face-wise, everything else was eye brushes and 1 lip brush.  Insanity, I know!
 
As for my skin -- Honestly, I'm a bit pissed off.
 
I like the EH Cleansing Balm, I like the moisturisers.  The Clay Cleanser I'm a bit miffed about, I'm a bit miffed about the Glow Tonic, I love Serozinc and I love Eysilix, but I've stopped using the Hydraluron and Pepta-Bright.
 
Clay Cleanser -- don't feel it's as cleansing as it should be.
Glow Tonic -- isn't exfoliating like it's apparently meant to.
Hydraluron - Meh, it's alright but it doesn't last long enough for the price.
Pepta-Bright - again, like it but not for the price.
 
I can't afford to be spending like £50 a month on 2 tiny tubes of cream for my skin.  I know Caroline can, and many others can, but as I'm not allowed to work due to waiting on all kinds of diagnosis', my funds are limited.  I don't have a social life etc anymore which is the only reason I can afford to buy any stuff anyway, as well as saving up for months at a time.  I just cannot and will not drop £50 on 2 30ml tubes again.
 
The reason I know the Glow Tonic isn't exfoliating is because I tried wearing make-up -- I had dry patches.  F*cking dry patches after everything I used, I was pissed.  Maybe it was the primer I used, but to me it really looked like dry skin and not a problematic primer.
 
Honestly, I know she says not to use things with "beads" in them -- but I've been using the Clean & Clear Blackhead Clearing Scrub in the mornings, my Glow Tonic as a toner, Serozinc and then my moisturiser.  The C&C wash gets rid of my black heads and any dead skin cells nicely, not to mention it's helping shift spots I couldn't shift before.  The tonic, serozinc & moisturiser put back in enough moisturiser for it to not dry out my skin.
 
I also learned to avoid the Eysilix in the mornings if I plan on wearing makeup -- it made my mascara smudge under my eyes, something that has never, ever happened to me before.  So I'll only use it during the day if I plan on not wearing make-up.
 
Still use EH Cleansing Balm to remove make-up, but I usually double cleanse with that, too.
 
All in all, not impressed with the routine she told me about.
 
 
Easy Pay -- the first payment & shipping comes out on the day you order, the 2nd payment comes out on that date the next month.  So if you buy on 12th July, you pay next installment on 12th August, 12th September, so on.  Can't pay it off earlier as far as I'm aware.  They give you notice from the first payment when the 2nd will come out.
 
 
My comment for this on the clay cleanser is above, lol.  But I agree.



  I think it is important to remember that not everything will suit everyone and that it can take some time to see full effects, skin cell turnover is something like 6 weeks and other things can effect the skin too, like the weather, stress, hormones and health.   I prefer the Ren Cleansing Milk in the Sensitive formula to the clay cleanser, but then I don't like clay based masks either, my skin is dry and I find them heavy and stripping.   For cheaper alternatives have you looked at the Una Brennan range in boots? I like the Una Brenan rose cleansing cream as an alternative for my Ren milk  and I also like pre cleanse hydrating oil too when my skin feels dry as it treats it pre cleansing, none of the products are super expensive and my sensitive skin likes them ;-) I plan on trying the moisturisers soon when I finish my current one.  If Hydraluron is not working for you, what about other hydrating serums?   I quite like the clarins one, it comes in a supersize and normal size,  I picked up a Bioderma one and an Avene one, equally as good in my opinion. I find my Hydraluron lasts about 3 months, I use it morning and night but only use the smallest amount, its meant to help lock in moisture from your moisturiser so maybe you could try using less and trying a more moisturising/hydrating moisturiser on top and see if that helps your dry patches? Hydralonric acid is the "buzz" ingredient as the mo so you might find an option that works better lasts longer and is cheaper? I will see if I can find some links?  I also find that serum and moisturiser everyday isn't enough moisture for me, I use a Ren Rose oil on my face 2 evenings a week for an extra boost of nourishment. I have also been known to use the emma hardie balm lightly as a treatment msk or moisturiser, I leave the balm on as a mask in the shower for 15 mins sometimes or I will use a very thin layer as a moisturiser overnight?  I haven't tried the pixi glow tonic but would be interested in everyone elses thoughts? I have the clarins exfoliating toner, which I like, but then my skin is sensitive and exzema prone and I find too vigourous exfoliatation can cause a skin flare up. I also like the fruit enyme exfloliating masks and the La Roche Posaye Gentle Exfoliator which is physical but very gentle.  Also is you are under the weather and unwell, it maybe that is affecting your skin, and products may be of limited help until you get your diagnosis and treatment.  Try not to worry over it, I think stress is a killer factor on the skin, I used to get so wound up of the ezema on my legs and the scarring it leaves behind, that I wouldn't wear shorts, skirts or dresses for fear of people looking at me and saying something as I am so pale the red marks really show. This year I have been brave and in the heat I have been bare legged at work with no tights and it wasn't as bad as I thought, no one said anything nasty and one person even asked me how I treated as she had the same problem and didn't have the confidence to try bare legs.  I picked up the Caudlie Elixor toner and really like, more than my ren moisture toner spray.  I haven't tried my elemental herbology set from Space NK sale yet, want to take it on holiday because of the mini sizes. I was naughty in the space NK sale last week, I grabbed some Chantecaille and a Laura Mercier fragrence set, loving the almond coconut scent, its heaven and lasts quite well!


----------



## charlotte366 (Jul 12, 2013)

http://www.escentual.com/bioderma/bioderma037/ I like this from bioderma and the rich moisture cream  expensive from clarins but I love and sometimes you can get samples to try? http://www.escentual.com/clarins/clarins-face/hydration/cl29022008_005/  these are the Una Brenann things I love: http://www.boots.com/en/Superfacialist-Rose-Hydrate-Cleanser-150ml_1277154/ http://www.boots.com/en/Superfacialist-Rose-Miracle-Makeover-Facial-Oil-30ml_1273981/ http://www.boots.com/en/Super-Facialist-Vitamin-C-Skin-Renew-Cleansing-Oil-200ml_1361774/  Avene: http://www.boots.com/en/Avene-Soothing-Hydrating-Serum-30-ml_867052/  vichy: http://www.boots.com/en/VICHY-AQUALIA-THERMAL-Serum-30ML_866807/  I also have used and liked this in the past? http://www.boots.com/en/Dr-Jart-Most-Moist-Water-Up-Serum-30ml_1277107/  PS I still have some blocked pores on my nose.....I am trying to learn to love them because I don't think they are going anywhere!


----------



## charlotte366 (Jul 12, 2013)

~I don't know why all my spaces/paragraphs are not posting! sorry


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Jul 12, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> Ah I made a huge like 13 brush haul from them or something ridiculous last month or two months ago.  Blew most of my money on them, glad I managed to before the price hike.  I think I now have like 3 239's and what not.  Funnily enough I only got a 109 and 2 168's I think it is face-wise, everything else was eye brushes and 1 lip brush.  Insanity, I know!
> 
> As for my skin -- Honestly, I'm a bit pissed off.
> 
> ...


  	I tell you what might help with the dry patches, the Pai rosehip oil if you use it as a moisturiser or under your usual one if you are feeling particularly dry before bed. It's not cheap at £20 but at least it's free (and fast) p&p. It'll also last an age as you only need a couple of drops each night.

  	I saw it in a video Essie Button did not long ago and i thought i'd try it before sending mega bucks on Decleor and i really love it!. It pongs a bit but not noticeable after a few minutes. That and the Serozinc are probably my fave purchases 

  	I can't even use my EH balm at the minute as it's turned to liquid oil in this heat.

  	I do think Mrs Hirons is pretty much full of shit and is a tool to encourage people to spend like crazy on things they normally wouldn't in the hope of a miracle for their face. I thought i'd giver some of her recommendations a go and though my skin isn't as dry I think that's more to do with stopping using Clinique's clarifying lotion & a change to a better moisturiser rather than one specific thing she recommends. 

  	It's like a few weeks after the Pixiwoo videos I think it was Nic who was back to using her Oilatum moisturiser rather than the £70+ Zelens one Caroline had prescribed.


----------



## Alisha1 (Jul 12, 2013)

mushroomteagirl said:


> I tell you what might help with the dry patches, the Pai rosehip oil if you use it as a moisturiser or under your usual one if you are feeling particularly dry before bed. It's not cheap at £20 but at least it's free (and fast) p&p. It'll also last an age as you only need a couple of drops each night.
> 
> I saw it in a video Essie Button did not long ago and i thought i'd try it before sending mega bucks on Decleor and i really love it!. It pongs a bit but not noticeable after a few minutes. That and the Serozinc are probably my fave purchases
> 
> ...


  	Loool so has mine! Or it did so I used up the liquid part and store it in my wardrobe so it doesn't melt anymore! Lool


----------



## charlotte366 (Jul 12, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *mushroomteagirl* 



I tell you what might help with the dry patches, the Pai rosehip oil if you use it as a moisturiser or under your usual one if you are feeling particularly dry before bed. It's not cheap at £20 but at least it's free (and fast) p&p. It'll also last an age as you only need a couple of drops each night.
 
I saw it in a video Essie Button did not long ago and i thought i'd try it before sending mega bucks on Decleor and i really love it!. It pongs a bit but not noticeable after a few minutes. That and the Serozinc are probably my fave purchases 
 
I can't even use my EH balm at the minute as it's turned to liquid oil in this heat.
 
I do think Mrs Hirons is pretty much full of shit and is a tool to encourage people to spend like crazy on things they normally wouldn't in the hope of a miracle for their face. I thought i'd giver some of her recommendations a go and though my skin isn't as dry I think that's more to do with stopping using Clinique's clarifying lotion & a change to a better moisturiser rather than one specific thing she recommends. 
 
It's like a few weeks after the Pixiwoo videos I think it was Nic who was back to using her Oilatum moisturiser rather than the £70+ Zelens one Caroline had prescribed.



  I agree, with your comments on Mrs Hirons!  Different things will work for diffferent people, what she prescribes may help some people, but may make others skin worse. We are all individual after all and we know that a foundation 1 person loves someone else will hate.   I think she has some good ideas, but I certainly use some things that she doesn't recommend. As far as she makes everyone aware the only brand she is involved with is Zelens. Everything else is just stuff she likes even if it is PR samples.   Products in my opinion can only do so much, some conditions are caused by diet, illness hormones or medication. I think people assuming that what she suggests will work and work instantly is wrong, in 99% of cases she only gets a couple of sentances describing peoples skin to go on, she can't see or touch, and therefore the prescription could be wrong because they are describing what they want caroline to here, or they can't see all the issues etc.   The best thing is it encourages people to take better care of the skin they have and discourages people from using very harsh stripping products.  I also agree, try an oil Peachtwist, there are loads of reasonable priced ones about, they make a massive difference to the skin, Pai, Suti, Triology etc all do good basic oils that will last ages!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jul 12, 2013)

mushroomteagirl said:


> It's like a few weeks after the Pixiwoo videos I think it was Nic who was back to using her Oilatum moisturiser rather than the £70+ Zelens one Caroline had prescribed.


  	that kind of makes me happy! 
  	i think it's all about personal ritual and preference when it comes to skin care.


----------



## gracie90 (Jul 20, 2013)

I asked around today and the Guerlain fall collection comes out on the 9th of August, and the Dior fall collection is on the 16th. I ended up booking in for makeovers at both counters on the launch days!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 20, 2013)

Thanks for the info, Gracie! Those are the two fall collections I'm really interested in myself. Also the Mac retro matte lipsticks and the lipliners. I think that collection only comes out in September though.



gracie90 said:


> I asked around today and the Guerlain fall collection comes out on the 9th of August, and the Dior fall collection is on the 16th. I ended up booking in for makeovers at both counters on the launch days!


----------



## gracie90 (Jul 20, 2013)

Quote:


Anitacska said:


> Thanks for the info, Gracie! Those are the two fall collections I'm really interested in myself. Also the Mac retro matte lipsticks and the lipliners. I think that collection only comes out in September though.


	I'm not sure if the dates are usually universal between different department stores etc - I asked at Guerlain in Debenhams and Dior in Boots! I just want the blush from Guerlain and the two e/s palettes from Dior 
  	What's on your wishlist?


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 21, 2013)

gracie90 said:


> Quote:   I'm not sure if the dates are usually universal between different department stores etc - I asked at Guerlain in Debenhams and Dior in Boots! I just want the blush from Guerlain and the two e/s palettes from Dior  What's on your wishlist?


  Same as yours plus all 3 Rouge Gs.


----------



## Alisha1 (Jul 21, 2013)

gracie90 said:


> I'm not sure if the dates are usually universal between different department stores etc - I asked at Guerlain in Debenhams and Dior in Boots! I just want the blush from Guerlain and the two e/s palettes from Dior  		 			What's on your wishlist?


  	I'm sure I was told that HoF are getting the Guerlain Autumn collection on the 1st of August exclusively - if that's the case most other counters usually will have the collection out or sell you a products but have no testers


----------



## charlotte366 (Jul 25, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *gracie90* 



Quote:

I'm not sure if the dates are usually universal between different department stores etc - I asked at Guerlain in Debenhams and Dior in Boots! I just want the blush from Guerlain and the two e/s palettes from Dior 
What's on your wishlist?



  Rouge G in flirt and the blush, i love my blush g and rouge g from the seires noire collection, hoping I will love these as much!


----------



## raych1984 (Jul 25, 2013)

kerry-jane88 said:


> I asked mac chat they said august, no specific dates though, so I should keep checking back!


  These are live on the UK site now!!


----------



## raych1984 (Jul 25, 2013)

Live now on UK MAC site:  So Supreme, MAC Illustrated (both filled and empty bags), Pressed Pigments, Veluxe Pearlfusion, latest mascara, and BB Cream range!! Argh!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 25, 2013)

Eek, I've just noticed that the Guerlain fall collection is up on the Debenhams website. I really want to order the blush and the 3 Rouge G's, but we're going away for 2 weeks on Saturday! What to do, what to do? Maybe the duty free at Gatwick will have them and I can save a bit of money, but I'm really afraid the blush will sell out. Argh!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jul 25, 2013)

raych1984 said:


> These are live on the UK site now!!


  Argh! I literally have no money until Monday payday!


----------



## IHughes (Jul 25, 2013)

Crazy!! I asked on live chat two days ago and they said nothing yet and to subscribe to newsletter!!


----------



## raych1984 (Jul 25, 2013)

IHughes said:


> Crazy!! I asked on live chat two days ago and they said nothing yet and to subscribe to newsletter!!


  I had a live chat with an artist at 11am asking when the pressed piggies were coming out and she said there was no firm date yet, but to keep checking the site everyday at 2pm cos that's when it gets updated! I checked again at 13:50 and BOOM! New collections galore!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 25, 2013)

They always do that and annoy the hell out of me with the subscribe to the newsletter crap! Not that I care that much, I'll probably swatch the pigments at some point, but I'm not really fussed about any of the new collections.



IHughes said:


> Crazy!! I asked on live chat two days ago and they said nothing yet and to subscribe to newsletter!!


----------



## IHughes (Jul 25, 2013)

Neither am I, they're the sort of collections to see and try in person. I like the makeup bags but I don't want to spend so much on a bag. I also like the illustrated sets but I have some of the products already so it isn't quite worth it for me! They told me to have a look next Wednesday as it was the beginning of August


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 25, 2013)

Actually, just seen Temptalia's swatches of the new pressed pigments (except for Midnight which she hasn't got yet) and I really like 4 of them. But I'll wait for HoF or Debenhams to have them, I don't order from Mac unless it's an online Mac exclusive.


----------



## charlotte366 (Jul 25, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 



 	Eek, I've just noticed that the Guerlain fall collection is up on the Debenhams website. I really want to order the blush and the 3 Rouge G's, but we're going away for 2 weeks on Saturday! What to do, what to do? Maybe the duty free at Gatwick will have them and I can save a bit of money, but I'm really afraid the blush will sell out. Argh!




  You just cost me £73!!! but saying that I haven't bought much lately and I sold some bits on Ebay last month!, I must sell some more this month now but I really wanted the blush and the Flirte Rouge G. I would like the other rouge G's too, but I am hoping I can pick them up from Heathrow when I go to the airport at the end of August. I won't be disappointed if they don't have them though as my airport wishlist needs culling slightly!


----------



## charlotte366 (Jul 25, 2013)

Also extyra £5 of beauty points on a £40 spend so I will be able to pick up a new clinique bottom lash with my points, but not sure the points are much help to those of you who can't get them converted quick enough!


----------



## pnfpn (Jul 26, 2013)

Hoping I can get the blush + lipsticks at JL since I have a few vouchers so my Guerlain spend will go down by about half! Though I am only drawn to Flirte too so maybe I'll just get that to start then pick up the other two when they hit escentual.com


----------



## Alisha1 (Jul 27, 2013)

I going to wait till Escentual or HoF get the Dior and Guerlain collections also  - I now want both Dior quints thanks to Temptalias swatches! :/

  	Does anyone know if the MAC Illustrated Sets are available exclusively to MAC/online? Really want the nude! TIA


----------



## raych1984 (Jul 27, 2013)

Alisha1 said:


> I going to wait till Escentual or HoF get the Dior and Guerlain collections also  - I now want both Dior quints thanks to Temptalias swatches! :/  Does anyone know if the MAC Illustrated Sets are available exclusively to MAC/online? Really want the nude! TIA


  I got the nude lip bag online, purely because I was unsure if these would be in store! I can't remember them being in store last year...


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 27, 2013)

No Guerlain fall collection at Gatwick, so will need to order the Rouge Gs online me thinks. On the upside, we are now in hot (sunny) Spain.


----------



## Alisha1 (Jul 27, 2013)

Ooh lucky, hope you have a good trip! You left just in time too as it's just started to rain heavy today - not that I'm complaining with the heat that we've had for the past few weeks!


----------



## IHughes (Jul 27, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> No Guerlain fall collection at Gatwick, so will need to order the Rouge Gs online me thinks. On the upside, we are now in hot (sunny) Spain.


  Have fun in Spain! I live in the northwest (close to where the recent train accident happened, could've been someone I know on it!). Enjoy the sun but don't bother to buy beauty products as it's way more expensive than the UK even though the pound is higher than the euro. Taxes on beauty products are the highest!


----------



## pnfpn (Jul 28, 2013)

Alisha1 said:


> I going to wait till Escentual or HoF get the Dior and Guerlain collections also  - I now want both Dior quints thanks to Temptalias swatches! :/
> 
> Does anyone know if the MAC Illustrated Sets are available exclusively to MAC/online? Really want the nude! TIA


  	I've not seen the Dior swatches! I need to resist temptation to go have a look otherwise I know I will want them! I went a little crazy with my shopping list and it's chock full of NARS lip pencils. I love how  the new red one, that's just come out, looks. I also want to expand my collection of the satin lip pencils. Getting to a counter is annoying though since I'm working all hours lately and I just don't feel like driving to Birmingham on the weekends.


----------



## Alisha1 (Jul 28, 2013)

pnfpn said:


> I've not seen the Dior swatches! I need to resist temptation to go have a look otherwise I know I will want them! I went a little crazy with my shopping list and it's chock full of NARS lip pencils. *I love how  the new red one, that's just come out, looks.* I also want to expand my collection of the satin lip pencils. Getting to a counter is annoying though since I'm working all hours lately and I just don't feel like driving to Birmingham on the weekends.


  	I love that one too! It looks like the perfect red (though I thought that about all the other reds in my collection!) but I do want to get it and the nude/gold pure matte lipstick! I've been loving NARS this year - hope we get the LE blush palettes that are  out in the US at the moment!

  	That's a shame you have to travel to get to a counter - I wish NARS was more readily available like Chanel, Dior etc... :/


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Jul 29, 2013)

ASOS have got a selection of beauty with up to 30% off at this link: http://www.asos.com/Women/Womens-Fa....aspx?cid=16271&WT.ac=GlobalBanner|BeautySale

  	Includes some Nars, Illamasqua, Benefit etc as well as Bourjois, Barry M, Rimmel and the like.


----------



## pnfpn (Jul 29, 2013)

Alisha1 said:


> I love that one too! It looks like the perfect red (though I thought that about all the other reds in my collection!) but I do want to get it and the nude/gold pure matte lipstick! I've been loving NARS this year - hope we get the LE blush palettes that are  out in the US at the moment!
> 
> That's a shame you have to travel to get to a counter - I wish NARS was more readily available like Chanel, Dior etc... :/


  	I've got about 3 weeks of major overtime to do but after that I get about 3 days off so I'm planning to hit up NARS then and spend a good chunk of my wages on the stuff. I really want the creamy concealer too but I'm wary about getting it online since I keep hearing different opinions about what shades to wear. I do wish companies came out with charts for "if you wear x foundation in our brand then y shade of concealer would suit you best" it's not the best solution but it is a starting point!



  	Found some Guerlain lip swatches in my feed. I'm not sure Reve would even show on my lips now when I see these. Obviously everyone reacts to lipsticks differently but it seems so sheer I'm not sure how it would work. Batifole is _gorgeous_ though, I may even end up getting that first instead! http://getlippie.blogspot.co.uk/2013/07/guerlain.rouge.g.madame.reve.flirte.batifole.html


----------



## Alisha1 (Jul 29, 2013)

pnfpn said:


> I've got about 3 weeks of major overtime to do but after that I get about 3 days off so I'm planning to hit up NARS then and spend a good chunk of my wages on the stuff. I really want the creamy concealer too but I'm wary about getting it online since I keep hearing different opinions about what shades to wear. *I do wish companies came out with charts for "if you wear x foundation in our brand then y shade of concealer would suit you best"* it's not the best solution but it is a starting point!
> 
> 
> 
> Found some Guerlain lip swatches in my feed. I'm not sure Reve would even show on my lips now when I see these. Obviously everyone reacts to lipsticks differently but it seems so sheer I'm not sure how it would work. Batifole is _gorgeous_ though, I may even end up getting that first instead! http://getlippie.blogspot.co.uk/2013/07/guerlain.rouge.g.madame.reve.flirte.batifole.html


  	That would be soo good! I remember when I was searching to buy my first foundation Estee Lauder had a thing where they asked for  your undertone and skin colour and they recommended a shade from their Doublewear line - I went to the counter to check out the shade IRL and it turns out it was 1 shade too dark so if they improve it it would be good!

  	Flirte and Batifole look gorgeous!! I will have too see them face to face though - I might want the glosses also depending on how opaque they are


----------



## charlotte366 (Jul 30, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Alisha1* 



That would be soo good! I remember when I was searching to buy my first foundation Estee Lauder had a thing where they asked for  your undertone and skin colour and they recommended a shade from their Doublewear line - I went to the counter to check out the shade IRL and it turns out it was 1 shade too dark so if they improve it it would be good!
 
Flirte and Batifole look gorgeous!! I will have too see them face to face though - I might want the glosses also depending on how opaque they are



  I wore flirte today and it is gorgeous, its more pigmented on me than get lippie, a lovely strawberry red, that was so easy to wear and faded well leaving a light stain ....I heart it!


----------



## IHughes (Jul 30, 2013)

mushroomteagirl said:


> ASOS have got a selection of beauty with up to 30% off at this link: http://www.asos.com/Women/Womens-Fa....aspx?cid=16271&WT.ac=GlobalBanner|BeautySale
> 
> Includes some Nars, Illamasqua, Benefit etc as well as Bourjois, Barry M, Rimmel and the like.


  	Thanks for the heads up, thanks to you I bought NARS orgasm, now I'll be able to see what the fuss is all about and it will be my first NARS product!!


----------



## gracie90 (Jul 30, 2013)

Not makeup related, but I went to a Mulberry outlet store today and they had my dream bag, The Cookie Cutter Bayswater.
  	But it was £696 from £1000! I'm trying to justify going back for it soon as it was the last one left, but I think I'd need to sell some of my MAC to pay for it...

  	Have any of you ever seen something you LOVE that you realise you could have afforded if you bought less makeup? It's making me want to slow down my spending a lot!


----------



## charlotte366 (Jul 30, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *gracie90* 



 	Not makeup related, but I went to a Mulberry outlet store today and they had my dream bag, The Cookie Cutter Bayswater.
  	But it was £696 from £1000! I'm trying to justify going back for it soon as it was the last one left, but I think I'd need to sell some of my MAC to pay for it...

  	Have any of you ever seen something you LOVE that you realise you could have afforded if you bought less makeup? It's making me want to slow down my spending a lot!








  Yes I realise if I hadn't bought all that I did over the last 10 years I could have had a sizeable house deposit or amazing holidays every year. I definately buy less than I used to, I don't rush to mac every month anymore, if fact mac purchases are few and far between now, I tend to be a lot more selective in what I buy and now I only buy things that I will use.   This year i have splurged on a dream holiday (4weeks till I go!) and that has helped calm me down more. I am also downsizing my collection, I think I definately own less than I did this time last year, partially through trying to finish things up and also selling bits on here and ebay has been successful.   I think we all reach a point where we can't use it all and its heartbreaking sometimes when you realise that you haven't worn something for forever because you just have too much.   My first step was admitting how much I actually had and doing an inventory working out how many years it would take me to use it all up if I didn't buy any.  The second was getting rid of anything BNIB/unused or backup related that wasn't absolute holy grail.   The third step for me was getting rid of formulas that I just didn't love for example, I have ditched/sold/or used up all my MAC Lippies (bar viva glam cyndi) because the formulas were not that great on me, my back to macs go to my mum as she loves the formulas!, but me now, i would rather have one rouge g at £31 that I wear day in and day out and love than 2 mac lipsticks that dry my lipsticks.  That handbag is lush, I hope you find the money before it sells!   I stopped trying to no buy though as it didn't work for me, but I introduced a much lower monthly spend limit and am trying to aim overall to reduce my collection size each and every year, at the moment it still overflows my Ikea helmer but I want it all to fit in there neatly. So I try to pick 5 or 6 items to concentrate on finish, but they get intermingled with my other stuff for variation.


----------



## gracie90 (Jul 30, 2013)

charlotte366 said:


> Yes I realise if I hadn't bought all that I did over the last 10 years I could have had a sizeable house deposit or amazing holidays every year. I definately buy less than I used to, I don't rush to mac every month anymore, if fact mac purchases are few and far between now, I tend to be a lot more selective in what I buy and now I only buy things that I will use. This year i have splurged on a dream holiday (4weeks till I go!) and that has helped calm me down more. I am also downsizing my collection, I think I definately own less than I did this time last year, partially through trying to finish things up and also selling bits on here and ebay has been successful. I think we all reach a point where we can't use it all and its heartbreaking sometimes when you realise that you haven't worn something for forever because you just have too much. My first step was admitting how much I actually had and doing an inventory working out how many years it would take me to use it all up if I didn't buy any.The second was getting rid of anything BNIB/unused or backup related that wasn't absolute holy grail. The third step for me was getting rid of formulas that I just didn't love for example, I have ditched/sold/or used up all my MAC Lippies (bar viva glam cyndi) because the formulas were not that great on me, my back to macs go to my mum as she loves the formulas!, but me now, i would rather have one rouge g at £31 that I wear day in and day out and love than 2 mac lipsticks that dry my lipsticks.That handbag is lush, I hope you find the money before it sells!I stopped trying to no buy though as it didn't work for me, but I introduced a much lower monthly spend limit and am trying to aim overall to reduce my collection size each and every year, at the moment it still overflows my Ikea helmer but I want it all to fit in there neatly. So I try to pick 5 or 6 items to concentrate on finish, but they get intermingled with my other stuff for variation.


	All great ideas! I have a tendency to just buy things because I think they're pretty, but don't actually wear them that much, which is so stupid and wasteful!
  	I'm going to go through my stash now and add a ton of stuff to my sales thread on here 

  	Where are you going on holiday?? Sounds exciting!


----------



## charlotte366 (Jul 30, 2013)

I am off on safari in the masi mara in Kenya, staying in a luxury tented camp, only 12 people and we have a professional photographer on the trip to help, I'm so excited !  I am doing some more trimming of the stash this weekend !


----------



## gracie90 (Jul 30, 2013)

charlotte366 said:


> I am doing some more trimming of the stash this weekend !


	That's amazing!!! You're going to have such a wonderful time


----------



## Alisha1 (Jul 30, 2013)

charlotte366 said:


> I am doing some more trimming of the stash this weekend !


  	Sounds so great! Hope you have a fantastic trip!!


----------



## gracie90 (Jul 30, 2013)

Quote:


Alisha1 said:


> OMG Gracie you have to try to get this bag it's gorgeous!! That's why I've never planned a trip to an outlet shopping centre cause I know I'd have to go with money as going back won't be an option for me as I'm too far :/


  	I want it so badly! I wasn't prepared to find it - it's the first time I've ever gone into the Mulberry shop, and I've loved the bag since it came out (and then sold out!) last year
  	I really don't think I'm going to be able to cobble together enough money before it gets sold though 
  	The outlet is only a 15 minute drive away for me, which makes it even more of a temptation!


----------



## charlotte366 (Jul 30, 2013)

It





gracie90 said:


> Quote: I want it so badly! I wasn't prepared to find it - it's the first time I've ever gone into the Mulberry shop, and I've loved the bag since it came out (and then sold out!) last year I really don't think I'm going to be able to cobble together enough money before it gets sold though  The outlet is only a 15 minute drive away for me, which makes it even more of a temptation!


  You would be surprised, go through your collection and maybe wardrobe and be ruthless, try eBay, I found it you have bnib stuff buy it now or best offer seems to get better results as you have a degree of control you don't get in auctions and gets rid of a lot of time wasters, maybe do a car boot sale?  Very much looking forward to my holiday, worked crazy hours for the last 8 months st work do desperate for some me time and I can't wait to see big cats in the wild!


----------



## Alisha1 (Jul 30, 2013)

gracie90 said:


> Quote:
> I want it so badly! I wasn't prepared to find it - it's the first time I've ever gone into the Mulberry shop, and I've loved the bag since it came out (and then sold out!) last year
> I really don't think I'm going to be able to cobble together enough money before it gets sold though
> The outlet is only a 15 minute drive away for me, which makes it even more of a temptation!


  	Just try your best and if not you can put the money towards another bag or something nice - if you have or know someone with a NUS card you could get a further 10% off


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 31, 2013)

Luckily for me I'm not into bags, shoes, etc., so my only expensive hobby is make up. Just as well, because I've spend tons of money on make up over the last 5 years, I don't even want to think about how much it is, but I'm sure it would've paid for a nice car and a few nice holidays. Luckily for me, my husband earns very good money, so I still got a nice new car and been on nice holidays, but I do have 3 children and sometimes I think about how much money I could've saved for their future. I try not to think about it though because it makes me feel very bad. I have been a bit better about my beauty spending, haaven't bought too much make up lately, although admittedly I have switched to nail polish instead. Oh well, it makes me happy, what can I do? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







gracie90 said:


> Not makeup related, but I went to a Mulberry outlet store today and they had my dream bag, The Cookie Cutter Bayswater.
> But it was £696 from £1000! I'm trying to justify going back for it soon as it was the last one left, but I think I'd need to sell some of my MAC to pay for it...
> 
> Have any of you ever seen something you LOVE that you realise you could have afforded if you bought less makeup? It's making me want to slow down my spending a lot!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 31, 2013)

Debenhams have a 10% off top 10 beauty brands online only offer going today, sadly it doesn't include Guerlain. It does include some great brands like YSL, Dior, Clarins, EL, if anyone's interested. Plus you get 500 extra points if you order over £40.


----------



## dancewithme (Jul 31, 2013)

gracie90 said:


> Have any of you ever seen something you LOVE that you realise you could have afforded if you bought less makeup? It's making me want to slow down my spending a lot!


  	Definitely! I bought some Viv Westwood boots last month, after realising I _could _afford them if I skipped buying from Mac for a couple of months. Much better having a pair of boots I love than another pile of lipsticks that I probably have similar colours to anyways!


----------



## charlotte366 (Aug 1, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 



Luckily for me I'm not into bags, shoes, etc., so my only expensive hobby is make up. Just as well, because I've spend tons of money on make up over the last 5 years, I don't even want to think about how much it is, but I'm sure it would've paid for a nice car and a few nice holidays. Luckily for me, my husband earns very good money, so I still got a nice new car and been on nice holidays, but I do have 3 children and sometimes I think about how much money I could've saved for their future. I try not to think about it though because it makes me feel very bad. I have been a bit better about my beauty spending, haaven't bought too much make up lately, although admittedly I have switched to nail polish instead. Oh well, it makes me happy, what can I do? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 



  I think the whole thing is about balance these days, I try to avoid stalking the new collection threads as the hype just enables me. I still love my make up I just know that I need to control it more and only nuy what I will wear. I tend to have a wishlist and I pick items off there each month as my treat, then I try to stay out of boots and superdrug. Luckily I got over the Mac monthly ltd edition hype over a year ago and my spending has gone down considerabley as a result, I still pick up the odd ltd edition piece, but I certainly don't go crazy like I used too.  I think we should buy what we like and will wear, but I don't think we should buy everything just for the sake of it, I did that at Christmas in the space nk sale, because everything was so cheap, but I regretted it and I ended up selling a fair few things from it BNIB, luckily I made profits on ebay, but I shouldn't have really bought it in the first place.  This month I have been naughty though because I had the guerlain bits which I had been waiting for and I also ordered some more rouge bunny rouge off my wishlist in there sale and I made a small nail polish haul from fragrence direct for some new essie and opi polishes.  Fragance direct  have had some really nice essie and opis  recently for such a saving! Luckily I stopped having gel on my toes and I now get to wear my polish again so I don't feel too guilty. I had clear gel on my fingers last time for protection but wore my polishes over the top and that worked really well, so I might try that again soon!


----------



## pnfpn (Aug 1, 2013)

Bought the blush today from JL the display stands were up for it so it's def not a HoF excl. Oh my god it's stunning I almost don't want to use it. I looked at the lipsticks and I was a little disappointed with how sheer Reve and Flirte were. I'll probably pick them up maybe on payday but I do really need Batifole. 


  	Also today in my blog rss feeds I saw this on BBB! http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2013/08/guerlain-crazy-paris.html I have no shame in admitting I am a Guerlain addict.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 1, 2013)

The Guerlain fall collection is now up on Escentual if anyone's interested. I'm going to order the lipsticks as they are 10% cheaper than Debenhams, etc. Been looking at Debenhams for the new Mac pressed pigments but the new colours don't seem to be showing in stock yet? Doubt they've all sold out already.


----------



## rockin (Aug 2, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> The Guerlain fall collection is now up on Escentual if anyone's interested. I'm going to order the lipsticks as they are 10% cheaper than Debenhams, etc. Been looking at Debenhams for the new Mac pressed pigments but the new colours don't seem to be showing in stock yet? Doubt they've all sold out already.


  	The pressed pigments are there now.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 2, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *rockin* 



 
The pressed pigments are there now.



  Hi Dawn, thanks for the heads up! Hope you're okay. x


----------



## raych1984 (Aug 2, 2013)

Now I know this isn't premium makeup, however I have just spotted on Superdrugs website that the 1D makeup collection is now available, and the Louis lipstick looks a dead ringer for RiRi Boy. I have ordered the collection, just so I can do a few comparisons! They're £3 each


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 3, 2013)

This thread isn't just about premium brands, so no worries, and thanks for the info. The 1D nail polishes look very nice, I might get a few of them, even though I'm not a big fan of 1D (I could be their mother!). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






raych1984 said:


> Now I know this isn't premium makeup, however I have just spotted on Superdrugs website that the 1D makeup collection is now available, and the Louis lipstick looks a dead ringer for RiRi Boy. I have ordered the collection, just so I can do a few comparisons! They're £3 each


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 3, 2013)

Has anyone ordered/bought any of the new pressed pigments? I've ordered 4 last night, want to check out Midnight in person as I haven't seen swatches, but it's permanent anyway.


----------



## raych1984 (Aug 3, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Has anyone ordered/bought any of the new pressed pigments? I've ordered 4 last night, want to check out Midnight in person as I haven't seen swatches, but it's permanent anyway.


  I ordered Summer Honey and Pink Pepper! I am now very tempted by Damson


----------



## surfroxy (Aug 3, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Has anyone ordered/bought any of the new pressed pigments? I've ordered 4 last night, want to check out Midnight in person as I haven't seen swatches, but it's permanent anyway.


  Ooh! Please let us know how you get on with them once they arrive. I am really tempted but want to know if there really is a ton of fall out. :S


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 3, 2013)

I've ordered Pink Pepper, Damson, Black Grape and the bright pink one.



surfroxy said:


> Ooh! Please let us know how you get on with them once they arrive. I am really tempted but want to know if there really is a ton of fall out. :S


----------



## charlotte366 (Aug 3, 2013)

Not sure if this will help anyone, but I am tidying my lip draw of my helmer this afternoon and have discovered the hurt lain rouge g in Madame flirte from the new collection is very close dupe for viva glam cyndi lustre lipstick from mac!  It's the only mac lipstick left in my collection because I loved the colour, now I may back up Madame flirte if they have it at the airport in 3 weeks time!


----------



## raych1984 (Aug 3, 2013)

charlotte366 said:


> Not sure if this will help anyone, but I am tidying my lip draw of my helmer this afternoon and have discovered the hurt lain rouge g in Madame flirte from the new collection is very close dupe for viva glam cyndi lustre lipstick from mac!  It's the only mac lipstick left in my collection because I loved the colour, now I may back up Madame flirte if they have it at the airport in 3 weeks time!


  Omg! Thank you sooo much! I have just finished my Cyndi! I will check out Madame Flirte straightaway!!


----------



## Alisha1 (Aug 3, 2013)

charlotte366 said:


> It's the only mac lipstick left in my collection because I loved the colour, now I may back up Madame flirte if they have it at the airport in 3 weeks time!


  	I'm still kicking myself for missing out of Cyndi! Need to purchase Madame Flirte ASAP!


----------



## toobusytostitch (Aug 4, 2013)

gracie90 said:


> Quote: I want it so badly! I wasn't prepared to find it - it's the first time I've ever gone into the Mulberry shop, and I've loved the bag since it came out (and then sold out!) last year I really don't think I'm going to be able to cobble together enough money before it gets sold though  The outlet is only a 15 minute drive away for me, which makes it even more of a temptation!


  I stopped buying makeup in quantity a couple of months ago, and got my Mulberry in their sale. Actually think I've broken the habit - keeping off forums etc does help too!! Skipped the latest releases (including Guerlain) totally.  Going to buy some from the Fade to Black from Smashbox though.  In The Netherlands at the moment, miles from shops! I've enough makeup to last for ever!!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 4, 2013)

How is that possible? Hahaha, I'm in Spain, miles away from proper shops and yet I've ordered once from Debenhams and once from Escensual! Oops!



toobusytostitch said:


> I stopped buying makeup in quantity a couple of months ago, and got my Mulberry in their sale. Actually think I've broken the habit - keeping off forums etc does help too!! *Skipped the latest releases (including Guerlain) totally.* Going to buy some from the Fade to Black from Smashbox though. In The Netherlands at the moment, miles from shops! I've enough makeup to last for ever!!


----------



## IHughes (Aug 4, 2013)

I'm in Spain too but can you have he things sent from Debenhams and Escensual to Spain??


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 4, 2013)

No, don't think so. I meant I'm on holiday in Spain right now, I had things sent to my home address. If they don't fit through the post box, I'll collect them from the post office when I'm back.



IHughes said:


> I'm in Spain too but can you have he things sent from Debenhams and Escensual to Spain??


----------



## IHughes (Aug 4, 2013)

Ah of course that's true!! I remember now! You had mentioned it in another post! For a minute there I thought I'd be able to send to Spain lol!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 4, 2013)

Actually, Escentuals might post abroad, have you checked?



IHughes said:


> Ah of course that's true!! I remember now! You had mentioned it in another post! For a minute there I thought I'd be able to send to Spain lol!


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Aug 4, 2013)

IHughes said:


> I'm in Spain too but can you have he things sent from Debenhams and Escensual to Spain??


  	I think Debenhams do post internationally actually or at the very least have an international site though of course that might mean different products available.

  	ETA: Yep they deffo do look: http://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs...delivery_times_uk.xml&storeId=10701&langId=-1


----------



## rockin (Aug 4, 2013)

I've ordered Damson and Pink Pepper.  The others I'm considering are supposedly permanents (including Black Grape), so I can get them later.  I also ordered Candy Apple and Pleasurefruit Sheen Supreme lipsticks, and the ArtDeco Colour & Art eyeshadows

  	I wondered from swatches whether the Summer Honey pressed pigment was too close to Light Touch.  Has anyone compared the two?

  	I'm trying hard to get my makeup spending down - firstly because I don't really have too much spare money, and secondly because I just splurged on some new clothes in the collectif.co.uk sale last week.


----------



## IHughes (Aug 4, 2013)

mushroomteagirl said:


> I think Debenhams do post internationally actually or at the very least have an international site though of course that might mean different products available.  ETA: Yep they deffo do look: http://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs...delivery_times_uk.xml&storeId=10701&langId=-1


  Yeah they post abroad but not most cosmetics so in the end no good! Asos and House of Fraser also post abroad but not cosmetics and beauty products which is so annoying! I have them sent to my family in the UK but it means I have to wait to have them, lol


----------



## pnfpn (Aug 4, 2013)

Escentual definitely shit within EU.


----------



## IHughes (Aug 4, 2013)

pnfpn said:


> Escentual definitely shit within EU.


  Thanks!! I didn't know! It doesn't ship all products, it depends on which you choose but still I can get some stuff there I can't get here!


----------



## gracie90 (Aug 4, 2013)

pnfpn said:


> Escentual definitely shit within EU.


	I know what you mean but i can't stop laughing


----------



## IHughes (Aug 4, 2013)

gracie90 said:


> I know what you mean but i can't stop laughing


 
  	Hahahaha I was polite and didn't say anything but I was laughing too! I make horribly funny mistakes with autocorrect sometimes!


----------



## pnfpn (Aug 5, 2013)

Haha! I didn't even notice the typo! Oh my.

  	A heads up though, Dior Metallics is up on Selfridges as an exclusive right now.


----------



## toobusytostitch (Aug 6, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> :jawdrop:  How is that possible? Hahaha, I'm in Spain, miles away from proper shops and yet I've ordered once from Debenhams and once from Escensual! Oops!


 Oops - shouldn't have said anything - still in The Netherlands and managed to order one of the lovely new Dior palettes and the Giorgio Armani Autumn Eyes to Kill shades - oh, and one of the Armani kaleidoscope palettes (the greenish one).


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 6, 2013)

toobusytostitch said:


> Oops - shouldn't have said anything - still in The Netherlands and managed to order one of the lovely new Dior palettes and the Giorgio Armani Autumn Eyes to Kill shades - oh, and one of the Armani kaleidoscope palettes (the greenish one).


  	Hahaha, I knew it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But still no Guerlain???


----------



## toobusytostitch (Aug 8, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Hahaha, I knew it! :busted:  But still no Guerlain???


 No - actually think I could be ill as none of it really interested me much!


----------



## PeachTwist (Aug 9, 2013)

So I've been MIA due to hospital visits, my liver biopsy and generally not being well plus major financial problems.. but.. skincare update..

  	I'm not sure I like the Pixi Glow Tonic.

  	I'm starting to run low, so to save it I switched back to using Witch Hazel without alcohol -- it's clearing my skin.  Pixi doesn't do that, if anything I think it may make it worse.

  	I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Aug 9, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> So I've been MIA due to hospital visits, my liver biopsy and generally not being well plus major financial problems.. but.. skincare update..
> 
> I'm not sure I like the Pixi Glow Tonic.
> 
> ...


  	I wouldn't say I don't like it but it's definitely not what I thought it was going to be. I also think it might be drying out my skin again a little so for exfoliating purposes I definitely prefer the liquid gold.

  	If Glow Tonic really is a dupe for P50 then people must be mad to spend all that cash on something that does so little.


----------



## xfarrax (Aug 9, 2013)

Damson pressed pigment is so beautiful!!! Had it two days and used it both days, i find pressing these on with fingers works best for me ive tried pressing it on top of eyeshadow with a damp brush but it didnt seem to work so well, if you guys have any other ways of application let me know  xx


----------



## rockin (Aug 10, 2013)

xfarrax said:


> Damson pressed pigment is so beautiful!!! Had it two days and used it both days, i find pressing these on with fingers works best for me ive tried pressing it on top of eyeshadow with a damp brush but it didnt seem to work so well, if you guys have any other ways of application let me know
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	 I have Damson, and agree it's beautiful.  I haven't worn it yet, but have swatched it - it looks so much better over a primer, as does Pink Pepper.  I used my finger.

  	I'm also loving Pleasurefruit and Candy Apple lipsticks


----------



## Alisha1 (Aug 10, 2013)

mushroomteagirl said:


> I wouldn't say I don't like it but it's definitely not what I thought it was going to be. I also think it might be drying out my skin again a little so for exfoliating purposes I definitely prefer the liquid gold.
> 
> If Glow Tonic really is a dupe for P50 then people must be mad to spend all that cash on something that does so little.


  	I definitely need to try Liquid Gold - I hope it doesn't disappoint!


----------



## xfarrax (Aug 10, 2013)

rockin said:


> I have Damson, and agree it's beautiful.  I haven't worn it yet, but have swatched it - it looks so much better over a primer, as does Pink Pepper.  I used my finger.  I'm also loving Pleasurefruit and Candy Apple lipsticks


  Which primer do you use?   Also has anyone looked at the mac pearlfusion palettes, im tempted by the pinkluxe but im unsure, do u guys have opinions on any of them.


----------



## charlotte366 (Aug 10, 2013)

I like the clarins exfoliating toner best. But I only use it 2-3 evenings a week and use the REN f10 mask at the weekend, it's enough exfoliation without being drying, may avoid the pixi if you guys are not impressed.  I have been using the Clinique moisture surge gel as a moisturiser in all this heat and my skin loves it.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 10, 2013)

xfarrax said:


> Which primer do you use?   Also has anyone looked at the mac pearlfusion palettes, im tempted by the pinkluxe but im unsure, do u guys have opinions on any of them.


   I haven't yet seen them, but I'm also interested in the pink one. Might check it out tomorrow out I have the time.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Is anyone interested in trying Goss's new brushes when they come out in September? I'm always a bit skeptical of his credentials to be honest!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 11, 2013)

Went to Guildford this afternoon, saw the new collections, but didn't buy anything. Pinkluxe was sold out already, it is nice, but I don't really need it anyway. I swatched Midnight and Moth pressed pigments and decided to pass. I'm happy with the 4 I've got.


----------



## toobusytostitch (Aug 11, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Went to Guildford this afternoon, saw the new collections, but didn't buy anything. Pinkluxe was sold out already, it is nice, but I don't really need it anyway. I swatched Midnight and Moth pressed pigments and decided to pass. I'm happy with the 4 I've got.


 Um, I've been a bit bad - still in The Netherlands and bought - some pressed pigments (including Damson and Summer Honey).  Three of the Guerlain kohl liners and the new lipsticks (after reading a review that they're not as bright as they look) And the new Clarins quartet and powder - and two of their new kohl pencils. And a bobbi brown eye primer.  Will skip Smashbox fade to black now.....


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 12, 2013)

toobusytostitch said:


> Um, I've been a bit bad - still in The Netherlands and bought - some pressed pigments (including Damson and Summer Honey).  Three of the Guerlain kohl liners and the new lipsticks (after reading a review that they're not as bright as they look) And the new Clarins quartet and powder - and two of their new kohl pencils. And a bobbi brown eye primer.  Will skip Smashbox fade to black now.....


  Wow! That's some haul alright!


----------



## toobusytostitch (Aug 13, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Wow! That's some haul alright!


 Yes - back on the wagon now!  It turned up, and I was really unsure about the fuchsia shade Guerlain lippie, but my daughter said it looked good, so I wore it out to lunch today - it withstood starter, main and coffee at the local Beefeater, so that's pretty good, and I've decided that maybe it IS a good colour for me - I nearly always go for safe corals and browns.


----------



## rockin (Aug 14, 2013)

xfarrax said:


> Also has anyone looked at the mac pearlfusion palettes, im tempted by the pinkluxe but im unsure, do u guys have opinions on any of them.


  	I used Urban Decay Primer Potion

  	I like the look of the pink Pearlfusion palette, but I'd prefer it if they were round shadows like all my others.  I don't think I'll be getting it purely because of that


----------



## pnfpn (Aug 16, 2013)

For anyone that was waiting, Dior Metallics is on escentual now.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up, I've just ordered both palettes. Very good price as well!



pnfpn said:


> For anyone that was waiting, Dior Metallics is on escentual now.


----------



## jennyap (Aug 16, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Thanks for the heads up, I've just ordered both palettes. Very good price as well!


  	Me too, plus one of the NPs! I had a birthday code for an extra 10% off that I'd been saving for when these came out, so I got them even cheaper, which makes me happy


----------



## pnfpn (Aug 17, 2013)

I grabbed Bonne Etoile. I'm hoping in a few months to get Constellation but I doubt it'll be there that long! This will be my first Dior shadows. I've already brought out my Autumn colours, read to wear.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 17, 2013)

Well, looking at the weather today it is pretty much autumn... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






pnfpn said:


> I grabbed Bonne Etoile. I'm hoping in a few months to get Constellation but I doubt it'll be there that long! This will be my first Dior shadows. I've already brought out my Autumn colours, read to wear.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Aug 17, 2013)

Bah, i was hoping to skip the majority of the Indulge collection but after seeing T's reviews & swatches so far I think i'll have to change my mind...


----------



## xfarrax (Aug 18, 2013)

Really loving the una brenan vitamin c range from boots, if anyones interested its currently a third off.  Bought the cleansing oil from the range a week ago and its comparable to one ive bought from origins for sure. Removes all makeup and smells nice too.


----------



## toobusytostitch (Aug 19, 2013)

Lots of bargains on the feelunique  sale!  Lots of Guerlain reduced.  Trying to resist


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (Aug 19, 2013)

lookfantastic.com have 25% off for the first 200 customers code 'sorry25' (£60 spend) ... due to some technical issue this morning. or 15% off no minimum code 'sorry' 

  	also hqhair.com has 15% off code 'sorry15'


----------



## raych1984 (Aug 19, 2013)

MakeMeUp79 said:


> lookfantastic.com have 25% off for the first 200 customers code 'sorry25' (£60 spend) ... due to some technical issue this morning. or 15% off no minimum code 'sorry'   also hqhair.com has 15% off code 'sorry15'


  Woah! That's crazy! Are they a reputable company? X


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (Aug 19, 2013)

I have purchased from lookfantastic before without any problems.  ordered on a Friday came on monday. free delivery ... one working day, pretty good i think.  hqhair is pretty popular as well, but i have never purchased from them ... well not yet lol, I am sure it will happen sooner or later


----------



## raych1984 (Aug 19, 2013)

MakeMeUp79 said:


> I have purchased from lookfantastic before without any problems.  ordered on a Friday came on monday. free delivery ... one working day, pretty good i think.  hqhair is pretty popular as well, but i have never purchased from them ... well not yet lol, I am sure it will happen sooner or later


  Thanks, I've placed an order! 25% is too good to miss out on!


----------



## pnfpn (Aug 19, 2013)

My Dior palette came today. I love it! When I was out I stopped to swatch it in Boots even though it was waiting for me at home hah.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 19, 2013)

I did that yesterday! I'm not even sure I can use them just yet, they are so pretty.



pnfpn said:


> My Dior palette came today. I love it! When I was out I stopped to swatch it in Boots even though it was waiting for me at home hah.


----------



## Alisha1 (Aug 20, 2013)

pnfpn said:


> My Dior palette came today. I love it! When I was out I stopped to swatch it in Boots even though it was waiting for me at home hah.


  	Ooh which did you get? I have Bonne Etoile (green one) and love it! I want the other one now...!


----------



## pnfpn (Aug 20, 2013)

Alisha1 said:


> Ooh which did you get? I have Bonne Etoile (green one) and love it! I want the other one now...!


  	I got Bonne Etoile too! I love Constellation so I will get that in a few weeks time. These are my first Dior shadows and I love them.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 20, 2013)

I had an e-mail from Debenhams, there's a 10% off all beauty and fragrance online exclusive on tomorrow!


----------



## toobusytostitch (Aug 20, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I had an e-mail from Debenhams, there's a 10% off all beauty and fragrance online exclusive on tomorrow!


I'm tempted by two of the Guerlain duo shades - think one of them is Too Spicey or something so might investigate.  I've not ordered from them for ages as they were completely refusing to sell to me - both my cards were refused a few times.  No other company had a problem, so I gave up on them.  Probably got enough points coming through to last for ages anyway!!!


----------



## Alisha1 (Aug 21, 2013)

pnfpn said:


> I got Bonne Etoile too! I love Constellation so I will get that in a few weeks time. These are my first Dior shadows and I love them.


  	These are my first Dior shadow purchases also! I want to get one of the mono shadows as well as they look great for a wash of colour!


  	Is it me or has debenhams not had 10% off in ages?


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 21, 2013)

I used to have that problem with my Debenhams card, but now it's fine, I think, I tend to use my HoF card when ordering nowadays. I'm saving my points up too, best not spend any more money this month, I've just placed another nail polish order...



pnfpn said:


> I got Bonne Etoile too! I love Constellation so I will get that in a few weeks time. These are my first Dior shadows and I love them.
> These are my first Dior shadow purchases also! I want to get one of the mono shadows as well as they look great for a wash of colour!
> 
> 
> Is it me or has debenhams not had 10% off in ages?


----------



## Alisha1 (Aug 22, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I used to have that problem with my Debenhams card, but now it's fine, I think, I tend to use my HoF card when ordering nowadays. I'm saving my points up too, best not spend any more money this month, I've just placed another nail polish order...
> 
> 
> No, I don't think they have...
> ...


  	Let us know how you like them! I'm considering Millenium and Meteore, I'm hoping Meteore is similar to the Guerlain copper shade that came out with the summer collection (I forget the name) as I still haven't picked it up as everyone is saying it's very messy

  	I tend to buy from HoF nowadays but their points scheme is ridiculous! 1 point for every pound spent :/


----------



## toobusytostitch (Aug 23, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I used to have that problem with my Debenhams card, but now it's fine, I think, I tend to use my HoF card when ordering nowadays. I'm saving my points up too, best not spend any more money this month, I've just placed another nail polish order...   No, I don't think they have...  I've bought two of the Dior singles, they seem very nice, although I haven't worn them. I got Aventure and Millenium.


Well they still won't take my money!  Customer services say I must have a credit problem, or no cash in the account - wrong!  (I get free credit checks through my bank account)!  I looked at some old palettes and decided that I could get a similar effect with my Gorgeous Shu Uemura Orange and pistachio palette, so won't bother


----------



## lovesongx (Aug 24, 2013)

Has anyone else tried the new Chanel Creme blushes yet? I bought Affinité with the Debenhams 10% off code yesterday!

  	Who is looking forward to the September MAC collections? Just a heads up that I managed to find Three Ring Yellow eyeshadow (from the Indulge collection) in the Cheshire Oaks CCO a few weeks ago!


----------



## rockin (Aug 24, 2013)

Which collections are we expecting for September?  I assume Indulgence, but is there anything else?  I've been rather busy lately and haven't been following it all


----------



## pnfpn (Aug 24, 2013)

lovesongx said:


> Has anyone else tried the new Chanel Creme blushes yet? I bought Affinité with the Debenhams 10% off code yesterday!


  	Oh my the blushes. The formula is incredible. Swatching them in store, the pigmentation and ease of blend sold me right on the spot about getting one. I had a stripe of Presage on my hand all day after swatching it too, once it dried and set it really didn't budge. The ones I wiped away with tissues all left stains. Really liking the stay(ain)ing power.

  	I bought Revelation for every day use, I think it's wonderfully universal but I really do want Affinite too, after swatching it I couldn't believe how pretty it is! My ex MIL bought Inspiration and I've done her make up a few times with it now. Her favourite way to wear it is to use it under a sheer layer of the new Guerlain Rougit blush. I think Inspiration looks especially lovely on pinker skin tones.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 24, 2013)

I'm not sure, tbh I'm not very interested in Mac atm. I like the look of the retro matte lipsticks, and plw liners, but I'm guessing those will only come out in October. I think I have 2 lots of B2Mac empties, so hopefully I can get those since they are permanent.



rockin said:


> Which collections are we expecting for September?  I assume Indulgence, but is there anything else?  I've been rather busy lately and haven't been following it all


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 24, 2013)

No and no. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm not really into cream blushes and I also don't need any more blushes. And I'm a bit over Mac right now. 



lovesongx said:


> Has anyone else tried the new Chanel Creme blushes yet? I bought Affinité with the Debenhams 10% off code yesterday!
> 
> Who is looking forward to the September MAC collections? Just a heads up that I managed to find Three Ring Yellow eyeshadow (from the Indulge collection) in the Cheshire Oaks CCO a few weeks ago!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 25, 2013)

I've now worn the new Dior singles and they are both very nice. I especially like the sponge applicator that comes with them, much easier to apply with than my fingers, I don't like applying eye make up with my fingers. Millenium is my favourite, it's a gorgeous colour.


----------



## rockin (Aug 29, 2013)

Indulge is up on the MAC website already!


----------



## jennyap (Aug 29, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *rockin* 



 	Indulge is up on the MAC website already!



  Thanks for the heads up, I was NOT expecting that this week! Placed my order, but one of the items I wanted (Three Ring Yellow) is already sold out. Gilty Morsel, Gilt Gourmet and Smash Hit are gone too.  There are some more items I'm interested in but need to swatch, unless this is out on counters next week I'll be on holiday when it launches, so I'll probably miss out - ah well!


----------



## rockin (Aug 29, 2013)

jennyap said:


> Thanks for the heads up, I was NOT expecting that this week! Placed my order, but one of the items I wanted (Three Ring Yellow) is already sold out. Gilty Morsel, Gilt Gourmet and Smash Hit are gone too.There are some more items I'm interested in but need to swatch, unless this is out on counters next week I'll be on holiday when it launches, so I'll probably miss out - ah well!


  	Smash Hit, Gilty Morsel and Gilt Courmet are still showing as available for me


----------



## jennyap (Aug 29, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *rockin* 



 
Smash Hit, Gilty Morsel and Gilt Courmet are still showing as available for me



  Huh, for me too now. Ah well, didn't want any of those anyway, and TRY is still showing sold out.


----------



## raych1984 (Aug 29, 2013)

Smash Hit and Gilt Gourmet are now available online !


----------



## jennyap (Aug 29, 2013)

So this is weird. All the Mineralize eyeshadows from Heavenly Creatures are showing up on the HoF new arrivals page


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 29, 2013)

I noticed that the other day! How weird!



jennyap said:


> So this is weird. All the Mineralize eyeshadows from Heavenly Creatures are showing up on the HoF new arrivals page


----------



## raych1984 (Aug 29, 2013)

Whaaaa





jennyap said:


> So this is weird. All the Mineralize eyeshadows from Heavenly Creatures are showing up on the HoF new arrivals page


  Whaaaat?


----------



## Alisha1 (Aug 30, 2013)

rockin said:


> Indulge is up on the MAC website already!


  	Ahh I was hoping it would be up next week!


  	I ordered Millenium and Meteore Fusion shadows by Dior, they swatch lovely but I don't like how they look on me :/ I was not wearing any foundation when I tried them on so I'm hoping it's because of that :/ 
  	I also ordered my first Guerlain Rouge G in Madame Flirte which is lovely! I love that it's buildable so I can wear a light layer for everyday


----------



## Alisha1 (Sep 4, 2013)

I've just noticed John Lewis have started to sell MAC! And they have the Indulge collection up!


----------



## jennyap (Sep 4, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Alisha1* 



I've just noticed John Lewis have started to sell MAC! And they have the Indulge collection up! 



  LOL I just posted the same thing on the Indulge thread!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 4, 2013)

Alisha1 said:


> I've just noticed John Lewis have started to sell MAC! And they have the Indulge collection up!


  Thanks. Shame they don't have a good reward scheme. I think I'll still continue to buy from Debenhams and pay with my HoF credit card to get best of both worlds.


----------



## Alisha1 (Sep 4, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Thanks. *Shame they don't have a good reward scheme*. I think I'll still continue to buy from Debenhams and pay with my HoF credit card to get best of both worlds.


  I know! Which is a shame because they have really nice sales assistants compared to everywhere else! I hope they open a MAC counter when they open the Birmingham store in a few years!


----------



## nikou (Sep 5, 2013)

mac indulge is up now on debenhams. They won't show up but if you search debenhams mac indulge into google shopping all the items are there.
  There's a 10% off code too = HC39


----------



## PeachTwist (Sep 5, 2013)

nikou said:


> mac indulge is up now on debenhams. They won't show up but if you search debenhams mac indulge into google shopping all the items are there.
> There's a 10% off code too = HC39


  Looks like nearly everything is sold out, too.


----------



## nikou (Sep 5, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> Looks like nearly everything is sold out, too.


  no they're not.

  lipsticks 
http://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs...ition}|bku:1&gclid=CJGGzb2qtLkCFQTHtAod6TwAhA

  fluidlines
http://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs...ition}|bku:1&gclid=CMe1w9eqtLkCFYOWtAod3hcAEw

  eyeshadows
http://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs...ition}|bku:1&gclid=CKmNnt6qtLkCFRMRtAodaUkAhw
  (3 ring yellow is sold out)

  nail polish
http://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs...ition}|bku:1&gclid=CIX4te2qtLkCFQ_LtAod1CMApg

  cream blushes 
http://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs...ition}|bku:1&gclid=CO2CrvaqtLkCFXMQtAodEA8Arg

  lipglass
http://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs...ition}|bku:1&gclid=CPK1r_-qtLkCFeGWtAod33UAAA


----------



## raych1984 (Sep 5, 2013)

Retro Matte and Antonio Lopez are up on the UK site! So is RuPaul VG


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 5, 2013)

raych1984 said:


> Retro Matte and Antonio Lopez are up on the UK site! So is RuPaul VG


  Do we know when Retro Matte is coming out on the other websites? I really only want the permanent lipsticks, but I do wonder if I should order the purple liner now as it's LE, or will it come to Debenhams/HoF as well?

  Luckily I don't want anything from AL and I'm not mad keen on the colour of Viva Glam I.


----------



## raych1984 (Sep 5, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Do we know when Retro Matte is coming out on the other websites? I really only want the permanent lipsticks, but I do wonder if I should order the purple liner now as it's LE, or will it come to Debenhams/HoF as well?  Luckily I don't want anything from AL and I'm not mad keen on the colour of Viva Glam I.


  I ordered Fashion Boost l/l just to be on the safe side, because I'm not going to my MAC store till next Tuesday! If its not SO by then I shall BU!


----------



## rockin (Sep 6, 2013)

Indulge is on House of Fraser now, but no Sex And The Oyster listed.  If you've got a HoF card, there's currently an offer of if you spend £100 in one transaction, online or in store, you will get £20 worth of points added to your account, which you will get with your November statement (that's only available once during the offer period, though, unlike Debenhams' once per day bonus point offers).

  I had to go to Debenhams website for Sex and The Oyster, and they are currently doing 500 bonus points if you spend £40 on beauty (more on some brands).  I was so surprised when I found out you can now pay with points online!  Had I known this, I wouldn't have let some of my points expire,  The only reason they did expire is because I haven't had an opportunity to go to Chatham, and if I did they only have a few brands in that particular store.  Yay, now buying MAC using and receiving points online is now an option for me!  Wish I'd known sooner


  Debenhams bonus points offers end tomorrow, 7th September.  The House of Fraser offer ends Sunday 8th September


----------



## nikou (Sep 6, 2013)

rockin said:


> Indulge is on House of Fraser now, but no Sex And The Oyster listed.  *If you've got a HoF card, there's currently an offer of if you spend £100 in one transaction, online or in store, you will get £20 worth of points added to your account*, which you will get with your November statement (that's only available once during the offer period, though, unlike Debenhams' once per day bonus point offers).
> 
> I had to go to Debenhams website for Sex and The Oyster, and they are currently doing 500 bonus points if you spend £40 on beauty (more on some brands).  I was so surprised when I found out you can now pay with points online!  Had I known this, I wouldn't have let some of my points expire,  The only reason they did expire is because I haven't had an opportunity to go to Chatham, and if I did they only have a few brands in that particular store.  Yay, now buying MAC using and receiving points online is now an option for me!  Wish I'd known sooner
> 
> ...


  the offer doesn't work with MAC. I've made that mistake before


----------



## jennyap (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *rockin* 



 I was so surprised when I found out you can now pay with points online!  



  That must be a very recent change. I placed an order with them on 16th August, and it wasn't an option then. Definitely good news!


----------



## rockin (Sep 6, 2013)

nikou said:


> the offer doesn't work with MAC. I've made that mistake before


 
  That's a pain in the bum   Typical


----------



## rockin (Sep 6, 2013)

rockin said:


> I was so surprised when I found out you can now pay with points online!
> 
> 
> 
> That must be a very recent change. I placed an order with them on 16th August, and it wasn't an option then. Definitely good news!


 
  I ordered in August as well, and it wasn't an option.  I've even had emails telling me how many points I have, and there is no mention on those emails as far as I can see.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 6, 2013)

rockin said:


> I was so surprised when I found out you can now pay with points online!
> 
> 
> 
> That must be a very recent change. I placed an order with them on 16th August, and it wasn't an option then. Definitely good news!


  Yes, I ordered in August and it was definitely not possible then! Brilliant, I've been waiting to go to London to buy Guerlain with my points, now I don't have to!

  On another note, I popped into HoF and they will be getting the Retro Matte lipsticks and the lipliners next Thursday. So I'm guessing Debenhams will as well.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 6, 2013)

Brilliant! Just ordered the new Lancome blush/powder (which I swatched today and it's gorgeous!) and the purple and gold Guerlain e/s duo, got 10% off, paid with my points and I only had to pay £3 for the whole lot! Woohoo!


----------



## rockin (Sep 6, 2013)

So is it just Indulge, Lightful, Antonio Lopez and Retro Matte this month?

  Something weird just happened, by the way - I had an email telling me that I had received 'thanks' on here.  I've never had emails for that before


----------



## rockin (Sep 6, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Brilliant! Just ordered the new Lancome blush/powder (which I swatched today and it's gorgeous!) and the purple and gold Guerlain e/s duo, got 10% off, paid with my points and I only had to pay £3 for the whole lot! Woohoo!


 
  Yay!  I love it when things like that happen.  I've had to watch points expiring because I haven't been able to get over to Chatham - I've lost out on a lot that way


----------



## rockin (Sep 6, 2013)

Debenhams have now announced on Facebook about being able to use points online.  A lot of very happy shoppers


----------



## Alisha1 (Sep 6, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Brilliant! Just ordered the new *Lancome blush/powder* (which I swatched today and it's gorgeous!) and the purple and gold Guerlain e/s duo, got 10% off, paid with my points and I only had to pay £3 for the whole lot! Woohoo!


  I was looking for this when I went town last week! I need to swatch it as I'm scared it won't show up on my skin like a couple of other powders I have from Lancome but it's good to know you like it!


  Has anyone picked up the Revlon Marchesa nail appliques? http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2013/09/revlon-marchesa-3d-jewel-appliques.html
  I saw them in Boots yesterday and picked up 5! :/ they are stunning though!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 6, 2013)

Alisha1 said:


> I was looking for this when I went town last week! I need to swatch it as I'm scared it won't show up on my skin like a couple of other powders I have from Lancome but it's good to know you like it!
> 
> 
> Has anyone picked up the Revlon Marchesa nail appliques? http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2013/09/revlon-marchesa-3d-jewel-appliques.html
> I saw them in Boots yesterday and picked up 5! :/ they are stunning though!


  It's very pigmented and a bronzy pink colour, I think it will show up fine. Not sure if I'll be able to use it though... It's so pretty!


----------



## pnfpn (Sep 6, 2013)

Charlotte Tilbury stuff launched last week if anyone keeps track of her. I'm going to get some of the brown eyed smokey stuff next week!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 6, 2013)

pnfpn said:


> Charlotte Tilbury stuff launched last week if anyone keeps track of her. I'm going to get some of the brown eyed smokey stuff next week!


  To be honest, I don't even know who she is....


----------



## Alisha1 (Sep 6, 2013)

pnfpn said:


> Charlotte Tilbury stuff launched last week if anyone keeps track of her. I'm going to get some of the brown eyed smokey stuff next week!


  I like the look of the line but I need to see more swatches or go to the London Selfridges! I've seen her in some of her youtube videos and she seems lovely! Let us know what you haul!


----------



## rockin (Sep 6, 2013)

I've no idea who Charlotte Tilbury is, although I've seen people on Twitter raving about the new products.

  I wonder if we'll be getting the Urban Decay Ocho Loco 2 set here in the UK?  http://blog.urbandecay.com/sneak-peek-ocho-loco-2


----------



## toobusytostitch (Sep 7, 2013)

rockin said:


> I was so surprised when I found out you can now pay with points online!  Had I known this, I wouldn't have let some of my points expire,


 Wonderful news! No more going to my nearest branch to select from a diminishing range of brands .  I have some points due to expire next month, so had better go browse


----------



## sweetchic (Sep 7, 2013)

toobusytostitch said:


> Wonderful news! No more going to my nearest branch to select from a diminishing range of brands
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yeah, good to know we can now pay with point..........I'm gutted that  I let some of my points expire


----------



## pnfpn (Sep 7, 2013)

Debenhams 10% off beauty starts online tomorrow (8th) and in store on Tuesday (10th). No idea when it ends.


----------



## raych1984 (Sep 7, 2013)

pnfpn said:


> Debenhams 10% off beauty starts online tomorrow (8th) and in store on Tuesday (10th). No idea when it ends.


  Thanks!


----------



## rockin (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm loving the look of the new Urban Decay holiday collection, especially the Ocho Loco 2 and the Vice 2 palette.  I might have to indulge if and when we get them here in the UK


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Sep 10, 2013)

rockin said:


> I'm loving the look of the new Urban Decay holiday collection, especially the Ocho Loco 2 and the Vice 2 palette.  I might have to indulge if and when we get them here in the UK


  I can't wait. I depotted my other Vice palette and really wish I hadn't as it ruined quite a few shadows as they were so soft they just crumbled. Not making that mistake again.

  I have too many 24/7 liners to count but I always buy the new sets, i'm such a sucker ha ha! I think I must have every colour they have ever made including the new ones as I bought the vault as well as many duplicates and sometime triplicates or more due to sets, palettes etc. I have to say none that I can see have dried out or gone manky/mouldy.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 10, 2013)

rockin said:


> I'm loving the look of the new Urban Decay holiday collection, especially the Ocho Loco 2 and the Vice 2 palette.  I might have to indulge if and when we get them here in the UK


  BeautyBay said on Facebook that they will be carrying the Vice palette, so I'm assuming that also means the rest of the collection (hopefully). I too like the Ocho Locho 2 set, although I have way too many liners (remember, I got the Vault!), and also the Black Market set as well, especially the blue and purple shades!


----------



## rockin (Sep 10, 2013)

I didn't buy the Vault - way too expensive for me, but I do have Ocho Loco, the Smoked pencil set, the VIP set and the Velvet Rope set, as well as maybe a dozen or more singles, and some MAC pencils too, so I don't actually NEED Ocho Loco 2 or the Black Market set, but I will find it very hard to resist.  With the amount of eyeshadows I have I don't really need Vice 2, and I really ought to save my money, but with so many new colours I know I will splurge.


----------



## Alisha1 (Sep 10, 2013)

The Ocho Loco 2 set looks very tempting though my eyes can't handle glittery eyeliner anymore :/ All my Urban Decay pencils are from the 15th anniversary set but I'm very tempted by this years christmas set! :/


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 10, 2013)

rockin said:


> I didn't buy the Vault - way too expensive for me, but I do have Ocho Loco, the Smoked pencil set, the VIP set and the Velvet Rope set, as well as maybe a dozen or more singles, and some MAC pencils too, so I don't actually NEED Ocho Loco 2 or the Black Market set, but I will find it very hard to resist.  With the amount of eyeshadows I have I don't really need Vice 2, and I really ought to save my money, but with so many new colours I know I will splurge.


  Same here, of course I don't need them, but I still want them!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I have been buying a lot less make up lately, so I can just about justify getting them. That said, I have been buying nail polish like there's no tomorrow.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am trying to sell some precious back ups on eBay though to pay for my beauty spending and make a bit of space as well. That just reminded me, I have a lot of UD eyeliners I don't need, loads of Zeros and other colours that are always included in everything, might as well list them too.


----------



## rockin (Sep 10, 2013)

I asked Urban Decay when the collection is coming to the UK, and they told me it will be in stores on October 1st


----------



## rockin (Sep 10, 2013)

Let's all keep our fingers crossed that Debenhams or HoF have a discount event at the beginning of October, or even a bonus points event.


----------



## raych1984 (Sep 10, 2013)

rockin said:


> Let's all keep our fingers crossed that Debenhams or HoF have a discount event at the beginning of October, or even a bonus points event.


  Fingers and toes crossed!!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 10, 2013)

rockin said:


> I asked Urban Decay when the collection is coming to the UK, and they told me it will be in stores on October 1st


  Thanks for letting us know. Let's hope for a good discount near the time of release!


----------



## PeachTwist (Sep 10, 2013)

I caved and bought the Naked Basics palette.  10% off and £5 of points made it only £13.  It wasn't free, but every little bit helps.  I'm really glad we can pay with points now - I'll definitely start using Debenhams again, my local store had nothing so I'm really happy about it.


----------



## PeachTwist (Sep 10, 2013)

Does anyone have a MUJI store near them?

  If so, would anyone be willing to go to a store or even call them to see if you could collect and ship me an item?  It's "large" ish but it should be light and I'm happy to pay postage costs of course.

  This is the item I'm wanting but it's currently unavailable to purchase and has been for months.  It's driving me nuts!

  http://www.muji.eu/pages/online.asp?Sec=17&Sub=80&PID=2307

  If any of you ladies would be willing to help me out, please PM me.  I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## rockin (Sep 10, 2013)

There are rumours that we might be getting a Debenhams here in Maidstone.  Unfortunately, it's an out-of-town location, so will still be difficult to get to as I don't drive, but fingers crossed they might have a wider range of cosmetics counters.  Also rumours of an Ikea - yay!

  No MUJI anywhere near me, I'm afraid, Peachtwist.


----------



## raych1984 (Sep 11, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> Does anyone have a MUJI store near them?  If so, would anyone be willing to go to a store or even call them to see if you could collect and ship me an item?  It's "large" ish but it should be light and I'm happy to pay postage costs of course.  This is the item I'm wanting but it's currently unavailable to purchase and has been for months.  It's driving me nuts!  http://www.muji.eu/pages/online.asp?Sec=17&Sub=80&PID=2307  If any of you ladies would be willing to help me out, please PM me.  I'd really appreciate it.


  I will have a look in MUJI Birmingham for you Peachtwist! If its in stock I will get it straightaway for you.


----------



## PeachTwist (Sep 11, 2013)

raych1984 said:


> PeachTwist said:
> 
> 
> > If any of you ladies would be willing to help me out, please PM me.  I'd really appreciate it.
> ...


  Thank you so much!  If they have 2, could you get them?  I'm planning on using them for storing my lipsticks and seeing as they're so impossible to get ahold of I figure a back-up would be a good thing for expanding purposes!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Really appreciate it!


----------



## PeachTwist (Sep 11, 2013)

rockin said:


> There are rumours that we might be getting a Debenhams here in Maidstone.  Unfortunately, it's an out-of-town location, so will still be difficult to get to as I don't drive, but fingers crossed they might have a wider range of cosmetics counters.  Also rumours of an Ikea - yay!
> 
> No MUJI anywhere near me, I'm afraid, Peachtwist.


  No problem, thank you though!


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Sep 11, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> Does anyone have a MUJI store near them?
> 
> If so, would anyone be willing to go to a store or even call them to see if you could collect and ship me an item?  It's "large" ish but it should be light and I'm happy to pay postage costs of course.
> 
> ...


  I'll check the Trafford Centre hun, I was thinking of going at weekend anyway.


----------



## PeachTwist (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks ladies -- I called all the stores and I managed to get them!

  Thank you though for your offers, I really appreciate it!

  If any of you are wanting them there is 1 in Birmingham and 3 left in House of Fraser in London -- everywhere else is sold out!

  They should fit perfectly in my MALM and my plan is to organise the lipsticks by colour rather than alphabetical order.  It should look alright when done!

  I just ordered the flip top lid of the 2 wide drawers as well.

  The only thing left until I'm finished my make-up area is this: http://www.muji.eu/pages/online.asp?Sec=15&Sub=63&PID=2422 -- which I plan on using to store my brushes in the back 2, lipliners, eyeliners, mascaras, etc in the other 4.


----------



## raych1984 (Sep 11, 2013)

Can anyone help me find the Bobbi Brown rich chocolate e/s palette? X


----------



## Alisha1 (Sep 11, 2013)

raych1984 said:


> Can anyone help me find the Bobbi Brown rich chocolate e/s palette? X


  it seems to be sold out everywhere online, do HoF and Selfridges Birmingham not have it?

  You could try ringing Debenhams, they may have one in a store that they can ship to you for free, here's the page link for the item number  
  http://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/prod_10701_10001_123556958799_-1


----------



## rockin (Sep 12, 2013)

Brand Alley has some great offers on Dita Von Teese ArtDeco stuff right now brandalley.co.uk


  I just ordered (postage was £5.95) and used the £20 of vouchers I had - £10 for joining and £10 for recommending someone.  If you've got a Brand Alley account, and haven't used your vouchers before, just check the vouchers on your account first and choose 'vouchers I own' (or something to that effect) when paying.


----------



## rockin (Sep 13, 2013)

Retro Matte is up on Debenhams now, but only 2 colours showing at present.  They also have Antonio Lopez and Viva Glam.

  All colours of Retro Matte are available at HoF, but of course they don't have 10% off like Debenhams do at the moment.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 13, 2013)

rockin said:


> Retro Matte is up on Debenhams now, but only 2 colours showing at present.  They also have Antonio Lopez and Viva Glam.
> 
> All colours of Retro Matte are available at HoF, but of course they don't have 10% off like Debenhams do at the moment.


  Finally! I have ordered some lip pencils, but will look at the lipsticks in person, I think I have enough B2Mac for 2, hope I can use them, especially as the ones I want are permanent colours.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 13, 2013)

Just been to the counter and managed to B2M for Relentlessly Red and  All Fired Up.


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (Sep 13, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Finally! I have ordered some lip pencils, but will look at the lipsticks in person, I think I have enough B2Mac for 2, hope I can use them, especially as the ones I want are permanent colours.


  I tried to B2M yesterday and I could not.  Was told the initial stock can only be sold, can't start to b2m until the restock comes in


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 13, 2013)

MakeMeUp79 said:


> I tried to B2M yesterday and I could not.  Was told the initial stock can only be sold, can't start to b2m until the restock comes in









 The girls are my counter said it was fine since they're permanent.


----------



## rockin (Sep 14, 2013)

According to Debenhams on Twitter, the 10% discount ends tomorrow


----------



## raych1984 (Sep 14, 2013)

rockin said:


> According to Debenhams on Twitter, the 10% discount ends tomorrow


  I wish HoF would do one soon- I want to get some of the Heavenly Creatures MES!!


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (Sep 14, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> :dunno:  The girls are my counter said it was fine since they're permanent.


  Usual mac inconsistency. I just bought what I wanted. Could not be asked to argue my case. There will always be something else to b2m for lol


----------



## pnfpn (Sep 14, 2013)

Does anyone know when Givenchy Christmas comes out? The woman at my counter this week was useless.


----------



## rockin (Sep 14, 2013)

Debenhams appear to have sold out of Retro Matte lipsticks online.  Mind you, they only had 2 colours showing on the website anyway


----------



## toobusytostitch (Sep 14, 2013)

rockin said:


> According to Debenhams on Twitter, the 10% discount ends tomorrow


  Oh, I can't believe it - I can't find my actual Debenhams Beauty card....I've had to report it lost, and I have to get to my local store to get a new one apparently!  So I have to get over to a local town (not normal "run") during a very busy time at work (I don't normally work through the summer hols, so have to catch up) and get a new card to register on my account - so might even miss out on the points that might expire this month!  Oh well, it will be good to spend points online when I can


----------



## elmundodemary (Sep 15, 2013)

I can't wait to have my hands on the RiRi <3 MAC Fall Collection!! Does anyone know when is it going to be available in the UK?


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 15, 2013)

elmundodemary said:


> I can't wait to have my hands on the RiRi <3 MAC Fall Collection!! Does anyone know when is it going to be available in the UK?


  I'm guessing first week of October. Although I've not been following it as I couldn't care less, hahaha!


----------



## elmundodemary (Sep 15, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I'm guessing first week of October. Although I've not been following it as I couldn't care less, hahaha!


  Really? Packaging looks so pretty to me! (I must admit I am a sucker for special packaging) and the products themselves look so nice too


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 15, 2013)

elmundodemary said:


> Really? Packaging looks so pretty to me! (I must admit I am a sucker for special packaging) and the products themselves look so nice too


  I have many reasons. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 First and foremost is that I can't stand Rihanna. I guess I'm at an age when spoilt little twenty-something year olds just don't impress me anymore. I also don't care for the products that much and I have a lot of make up now and nothing really stands out for me. Yes, the packaging is nice, but otherwise, meh.


----------



## PeachTwist (Sep 15, 2013)

Has anyone had an issue with Paypal before?

  My account has been used and I have a negative balance of £76.  I didn't make any transactions to cause this and I sent in an Unauthorised transaction claim and they've denied to refund the money.

  I'm asking them to re-check the claim, but it's still really pissing me off.  I don't have £76 sitting spare for someone else to spend how they wish.


----------



## rockin (Sep 15, 2013)

Have you checked your transaction list on the PayPal website to see what has gone through there?  You might be able to see who, or at least which company, claimed the money.

  I only ever use PayPal with my credit card, and don't have my bank account linked to it.   If it's come off of your bank account or credit card, could you contact them to dispute the transaction?


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Sep 15, 2013)

hey ladies,

  anyone know when selfridges will be doing it's 10% off beauty event?
  i didnt do my beauty shop at selfridges last time they had one on so i missed out.
  a google search suggests november?
  i fancy a cheeky 10% off tom ford, chanel exclusive fragrance, creed etc


----------



## rockin (Sep 16, 2013)

Debenhams now have 500 bonus points on £40 spend on ALL beauty and fragrance


----------



## Sojourner (Sep 16, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> Has anyone had an issue with Paypal before?
> 
> My account has been used and I have a negative balance of £76.  I didn't make any transactions to cause this and I sent in an Unauthorised transaction claim and they've denied to refund the money.
> 
> I'm asking them to re-check the claim, but it's still really pissing me off.  I don't have £76 sitting spare for someone else to spend how they wish.


  ....


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Sep 16, 2013)

I had a very odd issue with PayPal once. Basically someone hacked my account but didn't use my cards or account what they did is set up their own card and used it to purchase loads of Nokia N95 phones when they were the biggest thing going. Anyway I didn't know until one of the phone sellers contacted me because the mailing address was different to my usual verified address and wanted to confirm it with me. I raised a case with PayPal saying i'd been hacked etc but they didn't understand what I was getting at even though I explained it a million times and they thought i was saying it was my own cards/account/money that had been used and refunded the money back to the card that the hacker has used. So basically the hacker got the phones and their money back, very sneaky indeed!!!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Sep 16, 2013)

rockin said:


> Debenhams now have 500 bonus points on £40 spend on ALL beauty and fragrance


  Woo! I've gone debenhams spend crazy lately with the last bonus points event. I just need a cheeky 10% off code and the Bobbi brown Katie palette will be mine  I can't bring myself to buy anything full price!


----------



## nikou (Sep 17, 2013)

The rest of the retro matte lipsticks are up on debenhams.   http://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/prod_10701_10001_123446326099_-1


----------



## raych1984 (Sep 17, 2013)

I wonder if there are any cheeky discount codes? Hmm, I feel a spend coming on if there is!!


----------



## raych1984 (Sep 17, 2013)

Btw UK gals, pink pepper pigment is still in stock on Selfridges website.  I may go and BU that lovely


----------



## rockin (Sep 17, 2013)

According to the MAC website, 5 of the 8 Retro Matte lipsticks are permanent, and that includes the 2 I was thinking of getting.  I might leave it until there's a decent discount.

  I did, however, get some of the new Artdeco collection, as it has finally arrived on Debenhams website after the blush and beautybox had already sold out elsewhere.


----------



## amy_forster (Sep 17, 2013)

*rockin* one of the girls at my store said they were all permanent? Does the website say flat out fabulous is permanent?


----------



## Alisha1 (Sep 17, 2013)

kerry-jane88 said:


> hey ladies,
> 
> anyone know when selfridges will be doing it's 10% off beauty event?
> i didnt do my beauty shop at selfridges last time they had one on so i missed out.
> ...


  It should be the last week of november - I can't wait for it!


----------



## rockin (Sep 17, 2013)

amy_forster said:


> *rockin* one of the girls at my store said they were all permanent? Does the website say flat out fabulous is permanent?


 
  It says Steady Going, Runway Hit and Fixed On Drama are limited edition


----------



## toobusytostitch (Sep 18, 2013)

I see that SpaceNK are doing one of the bumper goody bags giveaways!  Problem is spending £150 to get it . Instead I have bought a palette, lipstick and eyeliner from Smashbox Fade to Black (from Boots - the Smashbox website had Coming Soon for most of the collection, and I got a bonus 500 Boots points too  ).


----------



## rockin (Sep 20, 2013)

Just seen this on Twitter.  Don't know if any of you are into Makeup Atelier Paris?




*Makeup Atelier Paris* ‏@*Atelierparisuk*  36m
  There is a 20% discount coupon on the homepage, this weekend only http://www.makeupatelierparis.co.uk


----------



## pnfpn (Sep 20, 2013)

Escentual have 20% off perfumes and somehow that translated to 20% off the Guerlain Rouge G L'Extrait glosses!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 22, 2013)

Just a heads up, Debenhams on Oxford Street already has the Vice 2 palette. I bought mine today. They didn't know anything about the eyeliner sets though.


----------



## rockin (Sep 23, 2013)

Triple points at Debenhams, ends Sunday.


----------



## raych1984 (Sep 23, 2013)

There are also some illamasqua bits in the half price sale. I am picking up Belladonna and Hermetic intense lipglosses!


----------



## raych1984 (Sep 23, 2013)

I managed to B2M today for Dangerous and Steady going. The store didn't even mind that my eyeshadow empties didn't have the metal pans


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 23, 2013)

raych1984 said:


> I managed to B2M today for Dangerous and Steady going. The store didn't even mind that my eyeshadow empties didn't have the metal pans


  That's good. I've never had a problem with empties without metal pans either.


----------



## raych1984 (Sep 23, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> That's good. I've never had a problem with empties without metal pans either.


   I rang up beforehand, just to ask! I didn't want to take them in and be told no.


----------



## rockin (Sep 25, 2013)

Vice 2 is online at Debenhams now £42, along with Black Market eyeliner pencil set £26, Naked Illuminated Shimmering Powder £20 and Heavy Metal Glitter Eyeliner £13.  Seems to be just the Ocho Loco 2 not there yet, but probably won't be long.


  House of Fraser currently have a sale on, so I'm guessing the Urban Decay stuff won't appear until after that's finished.


----------



## rockin (Sep 25, 2013)

Just had an email from Debenhams with my beautycard statement.  Apparently Debenhams have 10% discount on beauty from tomorrow until Friday


----------



## pnfpn (Sep 25, 2013)

House of Fraser brand event too, up to 20% off Beauty. Thursday and Friday something about HoF points too but I don't have a card - anyone know if I can pick up a rewards card in an outlet store?


----------



## rockin (Sep 25, 2013)

Sorry, pnfpn, I have no idea about outlet stores.  I have a House Of Fraser credit card, which I applied for online.

  The House of Fraser sale is already online, but the beauty products I've looked at so far have only 10% off, not 20%.  I'll bet that's only on brands that I'm not interested in LOL.

  The Debenhams discount runs alongside the 9 points per £1 offer, which makes it even better.  I've got £15 in points on my beautycard, and £20 worth of House Of Fraser vouchers, so I think I'll be splitting my purchases between the two.


----------



## pnfpn (Sep 25, 2013)

Yeah no worries, I hardly ever shop at HoF so I've never bothered with a card! I'm sticking to Debenhams for some Givenchy purchases. It's so annoying that my purchases tomorrow would have put my reward card up to £25 but they sent the statement today. Oh well, I can save it for the Chanel christmas palette I think/hope.

  Tom Ford 10% off had me tempted but they have a bleh selection of stuff left.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 25, 2013)

The HoF beauty sale excludes Mac, but most other brands are included (I haven't checked the actual percentages yet). 

  I guess I'm going to buy the UD stuff from Debenhams then with 10% off.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Sep 25, 2013)

rockin said:


> Vice 2 is online at Debenhams now £42, along with Black Market eyeliner pencil set £26, Naked Illuminated Shimmering Powder £20 and Heavy Metal Glitter Eyeliner £13.  Seems to be just the Ocho Loco 2 not there yet, but probably won't be long.
> 
> 
> House of Fraser currently have a sale on, so I'm guessing the Urban Decay stuff won't appear until after that's finished.


  I am guessing the Ocho Loco 2 set will also be £42 then as it was the same price as the Vice 2 palette in the US. No sign of the face cases?


----------



## pnfpn (Sep 25, 2013)

I had a look through, Givenchy and Laura Mercier are at 20% off atm. Buying me some Le Rouges now!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 25, 2013)

pnfpn said:


> I had a look through, Givenchy and Laura Mercier are at 20% off atm. Buying me some Le Rouges now!


  LM is only 10% off actually.


----------



## rockin (Sep 25, 2013)

mushroomteagirl said:


> I am guessing the Ocho Loco 2 set will also be £42 then as it was the same price as the Vice 2 palette in the US. No sign of the face cases?


  I forgot about the face cases, but presumably they would have been in with the palettes, and I didn't see them.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 25, 2013)

rockin said:


> I forgot about the face cases, but presumably they would have been in with the palettes, and I didn't see them.


  I'm not fussed about those, I just want the two pencil sets now. Still yet to try the vIce 2 palette though, keep forgetting or running out of time in the morning.


----------



## rockin (Sep 25, 2013)

I've ordered Vice 2 and the Black Market pencil set.  Used my £15 of Debenhams points towards it.  I actually had to enter a code to get free delivery; never had to do that before.


----------



## raych1984 (Sep 25, 2013)

I have just tried to order the Vice palette but it seems to have disappeared?!?


----------



## raych1984 (Sep 25, 2013)

Ignore me, I found it!!


----------



## raych1984 (Sep 26, 2013)

I just chatted with a MAC artist online, today the UK site is launching PLW shade extension, MAC x Rick Baker and the Gorgeous Eyes palettes.


----------



## raych1984 (Sep 26, 2013)

Benefit Cosmetics is 20% off at the HoF event, and in my local HoF (Birmingham) they have the Xmas sets, which are 10% off. 

  I will post more details about the sets later, if anyone might be interested?


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 26, 2013)

raych1984 said:


>


  They're up!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Sep 26, 2013)

just ordered face and body white from the rick baker collex  and ordered some empty jars to push myself over the free delivery threshold hehe

  now that purchase is done im going to have a long hard think before i go mad ordering off debenhams.
  i want the bobbi & katie palette so i might just order that and think about everything else.

  i fancy the urban decay face cases, do we think we will get those over here?
  im hopeful!

  and debenhams need to hurry up and get the MAC PLW up!
  i see debenhams has added a ton of new xmas stuff in the last few days so im just going to keep watching the site!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Sep 26, 2013)

bobbi & katie palette is sold out on debenhams, bobbi brown and hof 
  looks like im paying full whack for it from selfridges then!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 26, 2013)

kerry-jane88 said:


> just ordered face and body white from the rick baker collex  and ordered some empty jars to push myself over the free delivery threshold hehe
> 
> now that purchase is done im going to have a long hard think before i go mad ordering off debenhams.
> i want the bobbi & katie palette so i might just order that and think about everything else.
> ...


  BeautyBay posted a picture on Facebook that also has the face palettes showing, so I'm guessing yes. Still no sign of Ocho Loco 2 though.


----------



## pnfpn (Sep 26, 2013)

Vice 2 was on display in my Debenhams, same for the highlighter powder and an eyeliner set. Didn't look around for anything else though.


----------



## raych1984 (Sep 26, 2013)

pnfpn said:


> Vice 2 was on display in my Debenhams, same for the highlighter powder and an eyeliner set. Didn't look around for anything else though.


  Yay! Mine just had the Vice palette, no powder or eyeliners, but I can grab them later!


----------



## raych1984 (Sep 26, 2013)

I have just got back from looking at the Benefit Xmas kits. Veryyyyy nice, they are all in tins this year, so we can re use the packaging!

  There was a SUPER cute mini tin with nude shadows, a cream shadow and gloss. That's on my wishlist. There was also a six gloss set, with all the new Plushgloss colours. 

  The main tins had the usual products in, Hoola, They're Real, Porefessional etc, so good if you need to stock up.

  I was impressed with the makeup palette they have done this year, it has very wearable colours, but if you like the mini nude tin, there would be no need for this palette!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 26, 2013)

So Debenhams won't be getting the Ocho Loco 2 set... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have asked UD on Facebook if it will come to the UK at all, will let you know what they say. Otherwise, eBay... ?


----------



## raych1984 (Sep 26, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> So Debenhams won't be getting the Ocho Loco 2 set... :???:  I have asked UD on Facebook if it will come to the UK at all, will let you know what they say. Otherwise, eBay... ?


  Wtf?!? I wonder if lookfantastic might get it in?


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Sep 26, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> So Debenhams won't be getting the Ocho Loco 2 set...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  It might be exclusive to another store like HOF?


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Sep 26, 2013)

Just saw a reply on facebook from ud saying it will be releases 1st october so must still be coming.


----------



## rockin (Sep 26, 2013)

I'm hoping HoF will get Ocho Loco 2, so I can use my £20 of vouchers towards it


----------



## toobusytostitch (Sep 27, 2013)

rockin said:


> I'm hoping HoF will get Ocho Loco 2, so I can use my £20 of vouchers towards it


 
  I hope that someone gets it!  I have limited myself to the two sets of 24/7 for this season, and ordered the Black Market set from Debenhams.  HoF would be good, as I can click and collect


----------



## xfarrax (Sep 28, 2013)

I saw face case from ud in Oxford street debenhams two days ago x


----------



## pnfpn (Sep 28, 2013)

SEP13 on MAC's site for free delivery on all orders this weekend.


----------



## rockin (Sep 28, 2013)

I've only just seen the quads on the MAC site.  Don't remember seeing them appear on Debenhams or HoF, or even on the MAC website as 'new', or maybe they did and I missed it?  Does anyone know if they're permanent or limited?


----------



## amy_forster (Sep 30, 2013)

rockin said:


> I've only just seen the quads on the MAC site.  Don't remember seeing them appear on Debenhams or HoF, or even on the MAC website as 'new', or maybe they did and I missed it?  Does anyone know if they're permanent or limited?


  Which quads?


----------



## rockin (Sep 30, 2013)

amy_forster said:


> Which quads?


 
  Melt My Heart, Devilishly Dark, Hold My Gaze, Pink Freeze and Showstopper


----------



## rockin (Sep 30, 2013)

The Shattered Face Case is up on Debenhams' website now.  It's also available on HQHair and Lookfantastic


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Sep 30, 2013)

rockin said:


> The Shattered Face Case is up on Debenhams' website now.  It's also available on HQHair and Lookfantastic


  Thanks for the heads up! I want the anarchy one hope that will be released here


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Sep 30, 2013)

rockin said:


> The Shattered Face Case is up on Debenhams' website now.  It's also available on HQHair and Lookfantastic


  Thank you I've just ordered mine, hope Ocho Loco 2 and the Anarchy one show up soon! They said tomorrow so we'll have to wait and see


----------



## xfarrax (Sep 30, 2013)

Swatched the ud naked highlighter and i kind of hated it was so super glittery completely put me off can't imagine anyone using that for a natural or'naked' look lol


----------



## nikou (Sep 30, 2013)

xfarrax said:


> Swatched the ud naked highlighter and i kind of hated it was so super glittery completely put me off can't imagine anyone using that for a natural or'naked' look lol


  I thought that too. It looked beautiful but it would look so over the top on the face.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Oct 1, 2013)

I picked up one of the new Illamasqua velvet blushers and I love it. I'd highly recommended it if anyone was thinking of picking one up and they are such nice colours for Autumn.


----------



## amyamylooloo (Oct 1, 2013)

mushroomteagirl said:


> Thank you I've just ordered mine, hope Ocho Loco 2 and the Anarchy one show up soon! They said tomorrow so we'll have to wait and see


  Anarchy is a Sephora exclusive, it says on UD's Facebook. They say Ocho Loco 2 is exclusive to House of Fraser in the UK and is being released today but I can't find it on the website, they don't seem to have any of the new stuff yet...


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Oct 1, 2013)

amyamylooloo said:


> Anarchy is a Sephora exclusive, it says on UD's Facebook. They say Ocho Loco 2 is exclusive to House of Fraser in the UK and is being released today but I can't find it on the website, they don't seem to have any of the new stuff yet...


  They are taking the piss! This is the first time I've ever been seriously annoyed with UD unlike MAC etc. I know they can't help it when HoF puts stuff up on their site but their communication has been absolute rubbish. I asked them on Twitter and Facebook about everything and was just ignored.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 1, 2013)

mushroomteagirl said:


> They are taking the piss! This is the first time I've ever been seriously annoyed with UD unlike MAC etc. I know they can't help it when HoF puts stuff up on their site but their communication has been absolute rubbish. I asked them on Twitter and Facebook about everything and was just ignored.


  Me too. I asked days ago and I never had a reply. I'm still buying the pencil sets though...


----------



## PeachTwist (Oct 1, 2013)

I originally wanted the Ocho Loco 2 set, but I realise I just never, ever use coloured pencils enough to justify it.

  I have a bunch of mini UD pencils from an xmas set years ago and have barely used them.  I just can't justify it when I use black/nude liners only.


----------



## rockin (Oct 2, 2013)

I got my Ocho Loco 2 today 


  In the post, I have received news from Boots about their first Christmas shopping event.  No idea why they've given me a thing about  their Bluewater branch, as it's much too far away, but it's on Thursday, 10th October and it's the usual £12 worth of points when you spend £50.  However, it does tell me that the first of their "Star Gifts" will be the 'Viva La Juicy' Juicy Couture set - was £60 but will be 'better than half price' at £29.50 from 4th to 10th October.

  Boots Christmas Gift Guide book is now out, too - I picked mine up today.

  I also bought a Barry M pencil sharpener.  It has 2 ends - one for fat pencils and one for skinny pencils. It has a little 'pick' with it for cleaning bits out of the blades, but it also has a little adjuster thing, supposedly so you can sharpen the pencil to be pointed or rounded at the end.  I haven't tried it out yet, though.  It was only £2, so I thought I might as well.


----------



## pnfpn (Oct 2, 2013)

Yeah I got that in the post too day about the Boots event. I saw the contents of the Boots Advent Calendar too and I was a bit disappointed with it, glad I didn't spend the £30 on it. The Ciate one is tempting me instead! £42 and a ton of minis!


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Oct 2, 2013)

rockin said:


> *I got my Ocho Loco 2 today *
> 
> 
> In the post, I have received news from Boots about their first Christmas shopping event.  No idea why they've given me a thing about  their Bluewater branch, as it's much too far away, but it's on Thursday, 10th October and it's the usual £12 worth of points when you spend £50.  However, it does tell me that the first of their "Star Gifts" will be the 'Viva La Juicy' Juicy Couture set - was £60 but will be 'better than half price' at £29.50 from 4th to 10th October.
> ...


  From HoF? I still can't see it online 

  I like the UD sharpener the best , I've never bought one though I have about 4 or 5 from various sets but none of the new designs like the one that comes with Ocho Loco. The Barry M one does sound intriguing though with the adjuster!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 2, 2013)

rockin said:


> *I got my Ocho Loco 2 today *
> 
> 
> In the post, I have received news from Boots about their first Christmas shopping event.  No idea why they've given me a thing about  their Bluewater branch, as it's much too far away, but it's on Thursday, 10th October and it's the usual £12 worth of points when you spend £50.  However, it does tell me that the first of their "Star Gifts" will be the 'Viva La Juicy' Juicy Couture set - was £60 but will be 'better than half price' at £29.50 from 4th to 10th October.
> ...


  Where did you get it from?


----------



## rockin (Oct 3, 2013)

I bought Ocho Loco 2 instore at House Of Fraser, and used my vouchers to get £20 off.


  The Barry M sharpener I actually picked up in Superdrug because they are currently giving away a Lash Vegas mascara if you spend £9.  I bought one of their new palettes, and needed something to boost the spend so I could get the freebie LOL.  I got sharpeners for me and for my daughter, as they're only £2 each.


----------



## rockin (Oct 3, 2013)

My Face Case just arrived from HQHair (I had a 20% discount code sent to me as I haven't bought anything from them for a while).  I'm really pleased with it. Pictures on the internet made the blushes look darker than they actually are, but I prefer them in real life.


----------



## rockin (Oct 3, 2013)

RiRi and the prolongwear collection are up on Debenhams' site.  If they didn't have RiRi written on everything I might have been interested in a palette, as I love the colour of the packaging.


----------



## jennyap (Oct 3, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *rockin* 



RiRi and the prolongwear collection are up on Debenhams' site.  If they didn't have RiRi written on everything I might have been interested in a palette, as I love the colour of the packaging.



  Thanks! I ordered RiRi Woo (only thing I wanted, couldn't hack the waiting room from the previous releases!) and a PP, plus a couple of perm items from my list to take the order over £50 as it should qualify for the 750 bonus points. Much better than ordering direct from Mac LOL


----------



## jennyap (Oct 3, 2013)

However, in case anyone's interested, RiRi is up on the Mac site now


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Oct 3, 2013)

I would have liked the RiRi Woo lipglass as it's the closest you're gonna get to a Ruby Woo one most likely but it's sold out on MAC and not showing on Debenhams.


----------



## jennyap (Oct 3, 2013)

Wow that was quick, not that it's a surprise I guess as they've actually sent out the email promptly too. Half an hour and the l/g, both liners, Nude & TTT l/s, Her Cocoa quad, blush, blush duo and CCB all gone. And one of the brushes!


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Oct 3, 2013)

The Urban decay stuff is finally up on HoF. Ocho Loco is here: http://www.houseoffraser.co.uk/Urban+Decay+Ocho+Loco+24/7+Pencil+Set/190372888,default,pd.html


----------



## nikou (Oct 3, 2013)

I can't believe how expensive the riri collection is. I was going to get riri woo and the blush but I'm passing on both now.
  I've bought ocho loco 2 instead


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Oct 3, 2013)

Also for anyone that missed out elsewhere RiRi is starting to appear on HoF under the various categories


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 3, 2013)

mushroomteagirl said:


> The Urban decay stuff is finally up on HoF. Ocho Loco is here: http://www.houseoffraser.co.uk/Urban+Decay+Ocho+Loco+24/7+Pencil+Set/190372888,default,pd.html


  Thank you, I have ordered it and the Black Market set. I'm not getting anything from Mac this month, nothing's inspired me enough to fork out money.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 3, 2013)

I did pick up a free Barry M mascara though with a purchase of 2 polishes and a pencil sharpener (thanks for the tip, Dawn!) and I also got two Bourjois polishes for £7 (£6.99 each normally) in Boots.


----------



## xfarrax (Oct 6, 2013)

Really want talk that talk lippie from mac if anyone knows anywhere that has it in stock let me know I seem to have exhausted all places online.


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (Oct 6, 2013)

xfarrax said:


> Really want talk that talk lippie from mac if anyone knows anywhere that has it in stock let me know I seem to have exhausted all places online.


  Talk that talk was still in stock at mac, HoF in Reading yesterday. I don't know if they would mail it out for you. But it is worth a phone call to find out. Good luck.


----------



## rockin (Oct 7, 2013)

Just found out that NYX is going to be sold in NEXT stores  http://www.bamboozlebeauty.co.uk/2013/10/nyxinnext-bloggers-challenge-giveaway.html


----------



## rockin (Oct 7, 2013)

Click the link on this page to find out which branches of Boots are having a Christmas Shopping Event this week, on 9th and 10th October http://www.boots.com/en/Christmas/Christmas-offers-events/Instore-Advantage-Card-points-event/

  Unfortunately Maidstone isn't on the list.


----------



## raych1984 (Oct 7, 2013)

rockin said:


> Click the link on this page to find out which branches of Boots are having a Christmas Shopping Event this week, on 9th and 10th October http://www.boots.com/en/Christmas/Christmas-offers-events/Instore-Advantage-Card-points-event/  Unfortunately Maidstone isn't on the list.


  Rockin, you put the most useful info on here! Can't thank you enough!!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 7, 2013)

rockin said:


> Click the link on this page to find out which branches of Boots are having a Christmas Shopping Event this week, on 9th and 10th October http://www.boots.com/en/Christmas/Christmas-offers-events/Instore-Advantage-Card-points-event/
> 
> Unfortunately Maidstone isn't on the list.


  I'm going to try my hardest to avoid the shopping event. I'm on a self imposed budget for the rest of the year. I crashed my car a few days ago and I still don't know if it's going to be a write off, but if it is, that's going to cost me 2 grand to buy a similar car. And that is if the insurance company gives us a good price for the car. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 If not, then it will cost us even more. Oh and there's the £250 excess as well...


----------



## raych1984 (Oct 7, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I'm going to try my hardest to avoid the shopping event. I'm on a self imposed budget for the rest of the year. I crashed my car a few days ago and I still don't know if it's going to be a write off, but if it is, that's going to cost me 2 grand to buy a similar car. And that is if the insurance company gives us a good price for the car.   If not, then it will cost us even more. Oh and there's the £250 excess as well...


  I read about your crash on a different thread, are you and your son okay now? Xx


----------



## rockin (Oct 7, 2013)

Ouch, I hope you weren't hurt, Anita!  Keeping my fingers crossed that you won't be £2k out of pocket


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 7, 2013)

rockin said:


> Ouch, I hope you weren't hurt, Anita!  Keeping my fingers crossed that you won't be £2k out of pocket


  Thanks. Yes, we were both fine, it wasn't too bad, just couldn't stop in time and bumped the car in front. The front of my car is pretty smashed up, I'm still waiting to hear if it's fixable, but at least I now have a courtesy car.


----------



## rockin (Oct 8, 2013)

A new store has opened up in our shopping centre.  I'm hoping it has everything that is on its online store, especially the NYX http://the-beauty-store.co.uk/

  Just had a look on their website and they have China Glaze crackle polishes at £3.99 each or set of 9 for £22.50!


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (Oct 8, 2013)

For anyone interested, some of the riri collection is back on mac uk. looks like nude and talk that talk is gone already tho. I managed to get her cocoa quad so I am happy


----------



## raych1984 (Oct 8, 2013)

MakeMeUp79 said:


> For anyone interested, some of the riri collection is back on mac uk. looks like nude and talk that talk is gone already tho. I managed to get her cocoa quad so I am happy


  I just managed to get a Hibiscus Kiss and a Diamonds, thanks to your post! Thank you so much!!


----------



## rockin (Oct 9, 2013)

List of Next branches stocking NYX http://www.nyxcosmetics.com/t-nextuk.aspx

  Maidstone isn't one of them, so I'm very happy that the new The Beauty Store' that has opened up in our shopping centre stocks it.  I went in there today, and felt like a kid in a sweet shop.  Apparently they are authorised distributors for NYX.  They only had a few colours of the jumbo eye pencil (no 'Milk') but said they are expecting more stock in the next few days.  Loads and loads of lipsticks, eyeshadows, nail polishes etc.  I got eyeshadows, a lip pencil, a jumbo lip pencil, an eye pencil and  a jumbo eye pencil for  £1.95 each, loose face powder £6.95, powder blush £3.95, eyeshadow trio £3.95, a lip gloss for £2.95 and Doll Eye mascara for £4.95.  They also had sets of lip glosses for £12 instead of, I think, £22. They said NYX is a line they always carry, so can order stock in.  I told them I'm hoping for Milk jumbo pencil and Taupe blush, as well as the matte lip creams.

  They have gained themselves a regular customer LOL

  My son went around lining up all the lipglosses, pencils etc to face the same way, showing off his Aspergers traits beautifully LOL.


----------



## jennyap (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *rockin* 



List of Next branches stocking NYX http://www.nyxcosmetics.com/t-nextuk.aspx

  Maidstone isn't one of them, so I'm very happy that the new The Beauty Store' that has opened up in our shopping centre stocks it.  I went in there today, and felt like a kid in a sweet shop.  Apparently they are authorised distributors for NYX.  They only had a few colours of the jumbo eye pencil (no 'Milk') but said they are expecting more stock in the next few days.  Loads and loads of lipsticks, eyeshadows, nail polishes etc.  I got eyeshadows, a lip pencil, a jumbo lip pencil, an eye pencil and  a jumbo eye pencil for  £1.95 each, loose face powder £6.95, powder blush £3.95, eyeshadow trio £3.95, a lip gloss for £2.95 and Doll Eye mascara for £4.95.  They also had sets of lip glosses for £12 instead of, I think, £22. They said NYX is a line they always carry, so can order stock in.  I told them I'm hoping for Milk jumbo pencil and Taupe blush, as well as the matte lip creams.

  They have gained themselves a regular customer LOL

  My son went around lining up all the lipglosses, pencils etc to face the same way, showing off his Aspergers traits beautifully LOL. 



  Thanks - none of my local stores will be stocking it unfortunately. Looks like a trip to Westfield might be in order - I could check out the Inglot store at the same time LOL!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 9, 2013)

rockin said:


> List of Next branches stocking NYX http://www.nyxcosmetics.com/t-nextuk.aspx
> 
> Maidstone isn't one of them, so I'm very happy that the new The Beauty Store' that has opened up in our shopping centre stocks it.  I went in there today, and felt like a kid in a sweet shop.  Apparently they are authorised distributors for NYX.  They only had a few colours of the jumbo eye pencil (no 'Milk') but said they are expecting more stock in the next few days.  Loads and loads of lipsticks, eyeshadows, nail polishes etc.  I got eyeshadows, a lip pencil, a jumbo lip pencil, an eye pencil and  a jumbo eye pencil for  £1.95 each, loose face powder £6.95, powder blush £3.95, eyeshadow trio £3.95, a lip gloss for £2.95 and Doll Eye mascara for £4.95.  They also had sets of lip glosses for £12 instead of, I think, £22. They said NYX is a line they always carry, so can order stock in.  I told them I'm hoping for Milk jumbo pencil and Taupe blush, as well as the matte lip creams.
> 
> ...


  And KIKO!


----------



## toobusytostitch (Oct 9, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Thanks. Yes, we were both fine, it wasn't too bad, just couldn't stop in time and bumped the car in front. The front of my car is pretty smashed up, I'm still waiting to hear if it's fixable, but at least I now have a courtesy car.


Oh no .  These things are always such a pain - and expensive too.  Hope they get it fixed for you.


----------



## pnfpn (Oct 9, 2013)

Givenchy xmas stuff is in stock on Debenhams now.. been talking the site like a mad woman for instock. Haven't asked at my counter yet if they have it in stock there though.


----------



## toobusytostitch (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *rockin* 


  My son went around lining up all the lipglosses, pencils etc to face the same way, showing off his Aspergers traits beautifully LOL. 

  I have a son like that - and the eldest was probably Aspergers too, though was never diagnosed.  He certainly crashed and burned when he went off to uni, and just couldn't cope with being on his own.  My eleven year old was seen by the educational psychologist, who said that he was a classic case, but had too much imagination to be diagnosed.  He's also almost dispraxic (spelling?), again, couldn't be diagnosed because of something to do with the right side/left side of his brain balance.  He does get some help, but not much - no money for the help needed for kids who are 'special' these days in the state system   Certainly he couldn't cope with things all topsy turvy!


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Oct 11, 2013)

I picked up some of the new Bourjois releases and it's a mixed bag. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The 2 new colour boost lip crayon colours are gorgeous as always, really nice additions to the line and great for autumn.

  The cream to powder shadows are nice and pigmented for the most part but as they don't stay a cream and set like a paint pot or the Maybelline ones so you may as well just use a powder and they don't really work as bases. The colours are nice though but i'd definitely skip the gold and silver as they are a little sheer. My faves are the khaki and burgundy and the one that looks pale pink is actually a nice dupe in the MAC Naked Lunch or Jest area. I didn't get the blue as it wasn't in stock though I think that might be another fave based on online swatches.

  The blush exclusif has probably been the worst purchase but that could be my body chemistry as it's supposed to react and make a unique colour a bit like the barry m touch of magic lipstick. Anyway it's a super pale pink in the pot and basically it's not changed on me whether applied to my cheeks or swatched on my arm so I can't even see it as I already have pale pinky skin. Such a disappointment as I like their other cream to powder blushes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This might just be me but I've never had any other issues with products with the same concept.

  The java rice powder, not sure why everyone raves about that it's far too glittery though used sparingly it can give a nice bit of highlight.

  Finally I also got a nail polish in dangerous wish which is a great colour for Halloween


----------



## rockin (Oct 11, 2013)

Thank you, mushroomteagirl, you may just have saved me some money there.


----------



## Lisianthus (Oct 13, 2013)

Was walking through John Lewis in Southampton today and DH pointed out that there's a MAC counter opening soon!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I used to go to HOF in Guildford out of desperation but now those snooty b****es at the MAC counter in Guidlford can go suck lemons because I'll be heading to JL instead!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 13, 2013)

Lisianthus said:


> Was walking through John Lewis in Southampton today and DH pointed out that there's a MAC counter opening soon!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I go to Guildford HoF quite often and never had any problems with the MAs, quite the opposite in fact. What don't you like about them?


----------



## Lisianthus (Oct 13, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I go to Guildford HoF quite often and never had any problems with the MAs, quite the opposite in fact. What don't you like about them?


  I pretty much get completely ignored just about every single time.  Once it wasn't even busy and there were 3 MAs working.  2 were putting makeup on people and the 3rd MA coloured in a face chart and acted like I was invisible the whole 10 to 15 minutes I was there.  I know for a fact she saw me because she walked between displays to grab products.  I don't go frequently, due to the hour long train ride, but when I'm there, I'm ready to buy.  I always preferred JL to HOF anyways.


----------



## rockin (Oct 16, 2013)

I went to the new 'Beauty Store' in our shopping centre again today, hoping to be able to get NYX 'Milk' jumbo pencil or NYX 'Taupe' blush, but they still haven't got them in.  I did, however, get 3 NYX nail polishes at £3.95 each, and I was surprised to find a big pile of the Diego Dalla Palma 'Snow White & The Huntsman' palettes on the counter, at £14.95 each!


----------



## rockin (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## kerry-jane88 (Oct 18, 2013)

Hey ladies! I just got an email from mac inviting me to a divine night event at Liverpool on the 29th, I've never had an email invitation before! Jut a shame I don't want anything from divine night, just the tastitints set from nocturals. Although doesn't all of the holiday collection release at the same time in the uk?


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 18, 2013)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Hey ladies! I just got an email from mac inviting me to a divine night event at Liverpool on the 29th, I've never had an email invitation before! Jut a shame I don't want anything from divine night, just the tastitints set from nocturals. Although doesn't all of the holiday collection release at the same time in the uk?


  I think the sets are released 2 weeks or so after the main collection, if I remember correctly. I only want the MSFs myself, and not too fussed when. I'll probably order from Debenhams or HoF anyway.


----------



## pnfpn (Oct 20, 2013)

John Lewis has started selling Hourglass cosmetics online. Hope they roll out to stores soon, not that my local will get one I imagine.


----------



## xfarrax (Oct 20, 2013)

What day does divine night actually release?   Got the hourglass palette yday from liberty with the three ambient lighting powders inside, it's beyond cute but I assumed there would be more product they're way smaller then I anticipated so I dunno how gd value for money it actually is.


----------



## pnfpn (Oct 20, 2013)

It's a good palette if you want a variety. However you get 10g in a full sized ambient powder and iirc the palette powders work out to 9.9g total in weight AND for a higher price. I only want Dim so I'll stick with getting that in full size. The primer is freakin' amazing though!


----------



## xfarrax (Oct 20, 2013)

gonna give the primer a test drive tomorrow through a whole work day hopefully it impresses


----------



## Alisha1 (Oct 21, 2013)

pnfpn said:


> John Lewis has started selling Hourglass cosmetics online. Hope they roll out to stores soon, not that my local will get one I imagine.


  Do they still sell MAC online? I swear I went to the website to find no MAC products...
  John Lewis are opening a store in Birmingham next year or the year after so hoping to see an Hourglass counter but I very much doubt it...


----------



## pnfpn (Oct 21, 2013)

Alisha1 said:


> I ordered it from space nk last week when they had £10 off, it arrived today I think the selling point for me was that it came with a sample of the primer! Lol but I really wanted to try a few of the powders but just never got round to buying any
> 
> Do they still sell MAC online? I swear I went to the website to find no MAC products...
> John Lewis are opening a store in Birmingham next year or the year after so hoping to see an Hourglass counter but I very much doubt it...


  My friend in the US sent me a sample of the primer along with some MUFE HD samples! I LOVE it! I'm getting me a travel sized one from the US ($18 v £20 ) too and I've heard it lasts ages. My skin is pretty decent anyway so I technically didn't need primer but when I wore it with the MUFE foundation it looked beautiful. I hate to say it but I think the full sized is worth every penny of that £52!

  I'm pretty sure JL had MAC online but I don't know when they removed it. I've heard there's counters popping up though, so I'm hoping mine gets one. I don't have any hope for a Hourglass one but I'll keep dreaming. I can just always go Nottingham if they get it or Birmingham I guess - no reason why you wouldn't there! It makes sense to get one.


----------



## Alisha1 (Oct 21, 2013)

pnfpn said:


> My friend in the US sent me a sample of the primer along with some MUFE HD samples! I LOVE it! I'm getting me a travel sized one from the US ($18 v £20 ) too and I've heard it lasts ages. My skin is pretty decent anyway so I technically didn't need primer but when I wore it with the MUFE foundation it looked beautiful.* I hate to say it but I think the full sized is worth every penny of that £52!*
> 
> I'm pretty sure JL had MAC online but I don't know when they removed it. I've heard there's counters popping up though, so I'm hoping mine gets one. I don't have any hope for a Hourglass one but I'll keep dreaming. I can just always go Nottingham if they get it or Birmingham I guess - no reason why you wouldn't there! It makes sense to get one.


  I was afraid of that! Lol glad I got the sample size to see how it works for me before I take the plunge! I was so good at my makeup no-buy till I saw the Hourglass set...a NARS lipstick might have also been added to the order
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  The good thing about the John Lewis store opening soon here is that Selfridges are changing their beauty hall because of the competition! They're going to open a Shu Uemura counter but I hope they introduce other brands as well - I would love a MUFE counter but that is very unlikely - I can't understand why no department store has picked them up! I'm hopefully going to London next month so will try to pop into Guru Makeup Emporium and try the foundations and concealers!


----------



## pnfpn (Oct 21, 2013)

Well depending how long it takes me to get through the travel sized one it might be worth just getting that if it's once every 3-4 months! I'm playing around with Illamasqua Hydra Veil too so it'll last me a while.


----------



## charlotte366 (Oct 22, 2013)

I ordered my hourglass palette yesterday along with a new nars eyeshadow primer, excited for it to arrive!  I have been working hard to minimising my collection and its the first new thing in a couple of weeks! the only other thing i really want is the nars 6 shade blush palette, but i can't work out if it is coming to the uk as it is a sephora exclusive!   I managed to sell my ikea helmer on ebay at the weekend for more than I paid for it as its now too big for my collection! result! Planning on working hard next year to minimise it further to just things I love and use, hoping to have a major clear out in november once my exam is over and slim down my eyeshadow collection and my blushes too, but I am soo attached to the blushes it is unreal! the MSF's will be looking for a new home though as I never use them!   I really want to go into 2014 with a managable collection that i can use and enjoy, rather than the one that scared me at the start of the year when I opened a drawer!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Oct 22, 2013)

Debenhams have a secret 10% off code MJ29 works on beauty gift sets and fragrance gift sets. Shame I just wanted to get general beauty buys but you guys should check out what theyre classing as a gift set because theres a lot of palettes in there.


----------



## toobusytostitch (Oct 22, 2013)

Not sure if it's been posted, but some of the new Guerlain (including the meteorites) is  online at HofF now.


----------



## rockin (Oct 23, 2013)

The "SEVENTEEN" Complete Collection at Boots is now 'better than half price'  http://www.boots.com/en/SEVENTEEN-Complete-Collection_1363936/


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Oct 23, 2013)

ELF have a 50% off until tomorrow with a minimum £20 spend: http://eyeslipsface.co.uk/en/restof..._campaign=shopopening&utm_source=50percentoff


----------



## raych1984 (Oct 23, 2013)

What do you recommend from elf?


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Oct 23, 2013)

raych1984 said:


> What do you recommend from elf?


  They have quite a few good products especially for the price too many to list!

  Their brushes are a bit hit and miss especially the essential line but a lot of people swear by the studio flat top powder brush for buffing in liquid foundation.I have one and can confirm it does a good job but it's not really holy grail for me but can't really argue with less than £2 with the discount 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Their HD blushes and studio matte lip colours are also really good.

  Their studio blush in Gotta Glow is a great dupe for Nars Albatross highlighter. Any of the studio blushes I have from them are nice. Their cream blushes are also supposed to be good.

  They also have some baked blushes which are great dupes for the MAC MSFs such as e.g. Pinktastic = MAC soft & gentle.

  If you're after some everyday eyeshadows their custom eyes siingles are good for the price.

  There are some chubby stick lip crayons which i haven't tried but which i'm going to order which i've heard good things about.

  Finally their HD powder is a must have if you're going to place an order. If you're in to loose setting powders that is.

  Oner word of advice is to google for swatches if you want to order a particular colour, often the website picture is not really a good representation of what the colour actually is.

  Hope that helps


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Oct 23, 2013)

Decided to not get the Hourglass palette and picked up a single powder in Ethereal Light instead so i can use it as an all over setting powder. Not sure the colours in the palette would have worked for me


----------



## IHughes (Oct 23, 2013)

mushroomteagirl said:


> Decided to not get the Hourglass palette and picked up a single powder in Ethereal Light instead so i can use it as an all over setting powder. Not sure the colours in the palette would have worked for me


  I would've got just one if I'd know which one but like this I can try a few. I live in Spain and we Haven't got hourglass counters here


----------



## pnfpn (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm getting Dim full sized over the palette from someone in the US. Still way cheaper than bothering with the palette. I'm only looking for a setting powder rather than a palette.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Oct 23, 2013)

Elf Rules! Just got 26 products for £31.81! My order contained 6 eyebrow gels lol


----------



## pnfpn (Oct 24, 2013)

When I was in Debenhams buying the new Givenchy stuff the guy there told me that on 12th November they are having a black tie event thing in the evening. All beauty and fragrance is 10% off instore, not sure about online. Dunno if that's a nationwidie date but if you do shop there it'd be worth asking about it. He also told me there was a prize draw to win Givenchy stuff.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Oct 24, 2013)

pnfpn said:


> When I was in Debenhams buying the new Givenchy stuff the guy there told me that on 12th November they are having a black tie event thing in the evening. All beauty and fragrance is 10% off instore, not sure about online. Dunno if that's a nationwidie date but if you do shop there it'd be worth asking about it. He also told me there was a prize draw to win Givenchy stuff.


  Oo sounds good! Im sure there will be loads of in-store and online events in the run up to xmas, im just impatient and want one asap lol!


----------



## pnfpn (Oct 25, 2013)

Elizabeth Arden 8 hour cream set is the new star gift in Boots this week. £24.50 for a £50 set.


----------



## xfarrax (Oct 26, 2013)

rockin said:


> I went to the new 'Beauty Store' in our shopping centre again today, hoping to be able to get NYX 'Milk' jumbo pencil or NYX 'Taupe' blush, but they still haven't got them in.  I did, however, get 3 NYX nail polishes at £3.95 each, and I was surprised to find a big pile of the Diego Dalla Palma 'Snow White & The Huntsman' palettes on the counter, at £14.95 each!


  Thanks for letting us know about this I picked up the jumbo pencil in milk and NYC taupe blush the selection to everything does seem limited I really wanted to see some NYC butter glosses as I hear them raved about a lot, do u know if jumbo pencils can be sharpened and is there product the whole way down the tube?..I'm slightly confused having examined the pencil


----------



## xfarrax (Oct 26, 2013)

Nyx* silly autocorrect


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Oct 26, 2013)

xfarrax said:


> Thanks for letting us know about this I picked up the jumbo pencil in milk and NYC taupe blush the selection to everything does seem limited I really wanted to see some NYC butter glosses as I hear them raved about a lot, do u know if jumbo pencils can be sharpened and is there product the whole way down the tube?..I'm slightly confused having examined the pencil


  Yes you sharpen them with a  big barrel sharpener.


----------



## charlotte366 (Oct 27, 2013)

Not sure if anyone else was interested but space nk now have the nars gift sets, including a couple of exclusives the blush palette and lip pencil set! £45 and £30 respectively  I ordered the blush palette and used my n dulge points. Very happy!  The only thing I want now is the guerlain crazy Paris pressed powder and I'm debating if its an actual need or just want !  I think the ambient light powders do the same job and I already have a back up voyage powder refill in mythic, might wait for the sale at Christmas and try and grab one half price!


----------



## pnfpn (Oct 27, 2013)

Dior Christmas is up on Selfridges.


----------



## xfarrax (Oct 27, 2013)

I've been reading a lot of reviews for the palette loads are saying that the quality of the blushes isn't the same as original and the baby pink blush is slightly chalky...I'm torn whether or not to get it, I already have orgasm but the reviews are making me rethink my choice , hopefully I make up my mind sooner then later 





charlotte366 said:


> Not sure if anyone else was interested but space nk now have the nars gift sets, including a couple of exclusives the blush palette and lip pencil set! £45 and £30 respectively  I ordered the blush palette and used my n dulge points. Very happy!  The only thing I want now is the guerlain crazy Paris pressed powder and I'm debating if its an actual need or just want !  I think the ambient light powders do the same job and I already have a back up voyage powder refill in mythic, might wait for the sale at Christmas and try and grab one half price!


----------



## pnfpn (Oct 27, 2013)

Those beautiful Stila foils have launched.....for *£33 *each.

  Just, what in the hell Stila?


----------



## rockin (Oct 28, 2013)

I wonder if we will be getting this in the UK.  Not that I could afford it

  http://www.temptalia.com/urban-decay-mother-lode-shadow-set-247-glide-eyeliner-vault-2013-edition


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 28, 2013)

rockin said:


> I wonder if we will be getting this in the UK.  Not that I could afford it
> 
> http://www.temptalia.com/urban-decay-mother-lode-shadow-set-247-glide-eyeliner-vault-2013-edition


  I've just seen this! I think we will get it since we got the Vault. But I won't be buying the eyeshadow set, it's just too much money and too massive.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Oct 29, 2013)

rockin said:


> I wonder if we will be getting this in the UK.  Not that I could afford it
> 
> http://www.temptalia.com/urban-decay-mother-lode-shadow-set-247-glide-eyeliner-vault-2013-edition


  I would absolutely love it but it depends when it comes out and how much it will actually cost over here. No doubt it will be an almost dollar to pound rate. I couldn't afford it before Xmas but it might be a good way to spend any bonus i may get from work. As it's so expensive it might hang around in stock for a while so we'll see. I have no idea where i'd store it though!


----------



## toobusytostitch (Oct 29, 2013)

rockin said:


> I wonder if we will be getting this in the UK.  Not that I could afford it  http://www.temptalia.com/urban-decay-mother-lode-shadow-set-247-glide-eyeliner-vault-2013-edition


 Nice if you like UD shadows - luckily I don't!  They always seem to end up all over my eyes/face, so this time I'm not tempted


----------



## xfarrax (Oct 31, 2013)

Divine night is up on selfridges if you click through categories individually,   I've ordered 'lavish living' blush for now cos I need to swatch everything else to assess whether or not its necessary. Contemplating scene to be seen skinfinish and exclusive event lipstick ...


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Oct 31, 2013)

Debenhams Beauty Club just posted this on their Facebook: URBAN DECAY FANS - We have a BIG exclusive coming your way... If you liked The Vault earlier this year you're going to LOVE this. Watch this space!

  I guess that means they are getting the Mother Lode


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Oct 31, 2013)

I should probably order the tastitints set off mac and be done with it, then I dont have to stalk debenhams just for the sake of getting some beauty club points. But I need to spend an extra £4.50 to take me over the free shipping threshold! Hmm what to get!?


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 31, 2013)

mushroomteagirl said:


> Debenhams Beauty Club just posted this on their Facebook: URBAN DECAY FANS - We have a BIG exclusive coming your way... If you liked The Vault earlier this year you're going to LOVE this. Watch this space!
> 
> I guess that means they are getting the Mother Lode


  Wonder how much it's going to cost. I'm definitely not getting it though, I have pretty much every palette UD has released in the past 6-7 years.


----------



## rockin (Oct 31, 2013)

I just noticed that the Holiday collections are up on MAC.  Am I late to the party here?  I've not been checking the site until now.  I don't think there's actually anything I want from the Holiday collection this year, which is very unusual indeed.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 31, 2013)

rockin said:


> I just noticed that the Holiday collections are up on MAC.  Am I late to the party here?  I've not been checking the site until now.  I don't think there's actually anything I want from the Holiday collection this year, which is very unusual indeed.


  I think they went up today. I only want the MSFs, but will wait until Debenhams has them up.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Nov 1, 2013)

rockin said:


> I just noticed that the Holiday collections are up on MAC.  Am I late to the party here?  I've not been checking the site until now.  I don't think there's actually anything I want from the Holiday collection this year, which is very unusual indeed.


  I didn't get much just the new fluidline and the kit with the new fluidline and paint pot. Everything else was too similar to stuff i already have and i'm not a big mineralise fan. I was tempted by the gloss kits but i already don't wear the ones i have enough. I definitely had my sensible cap on this time round.


----------



## charlotte366 (Nov 1, 2013)

I am passing mac holiday again....my wishlist this christmas is featuring a lot of the nars holiday stuff, but I am trying to keep purchases to a minimum!  My Nars One Night Stand palette arrived yesterday, its very pretty although I haven't used it yet, I am supposed to be studying for exams next week so delaying usage till after they are done as a treat!  I really want the nars lip pencil set but I have more lip products than I use so trying to stay strong.  really considering a full blown no buy of make up for next year.....but I am nervous to commit to it..... will see, going to slim down the collection with another sale once the exams are over then re-assess. There is definately going to be a lip product no buy though!


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Nov 1, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Wonder how much it's going to cost. I'm definitely not getting it though, I have pretty much every palette UD has released in the past 6-7 years.


  £445! http://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/prod_10701_10001_123932030899_-1


----------



## rockin (Nov 1, 2013)

http://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/prod_10701_10001_123932029199_-1  Here's the 'Vault' of pencils.

  Both the eyeshadow and pencil collections are great savings if you were wanting to get them all, but few can afford to do that.  I love the idea, though.


  A couple of days ago I bought the Lancome Christmas set on Debenhams.   You're supposed to buy 2 Lancome products, one to be skincare, in order to get it for £50, but I got it for that price without buying anything else.  It arrived this morning.   Of course they may now have realised their mistake and corrected it, but it might be worth a try if anyone is wanting it http://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/prod_10701_10001_123053999599_-1


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Nov 1, 2013)

rockin said:


> http://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/prod_10701_10001_123932029199_-1  Here's the 'Vault' of pencils.
> 
> Both the eyeshadow and pencil collections are great savings if you were wanting to get them all, but few can afford to do that.  I love the idea, though.
> 
> ...


  ha yeah i'd seen that and wondered if i'd be able to just straight buy it!


----------



## pnfpn (Nov 1, 2013)

John Lewis are selling it for £50 too.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 1, 2013)

If anyone's interested, Escentual now has the Guerlain holiday collection.


----------



## pnfpn (Nov 1, 2013)

I wish they'd get the Dior thing in soon so I can get the nail polishes I want!


  Also I got an email, John Lewis is finally going to have a reward card. Yay


----------



## pnfpn (Nov 3, 2013)

Laura Mercier Artists Palette finally up on HoF. Too bad I already asked someone in the US to get it for me :\

http://www.houseoffraser.co.uk/Laura+Mercier+Artist+Palette+for+Eyes/189892192,default,pd.html


----------



## xfarrax (Nov 3, 2013)

Beyond excited for this!! But trying to space out all these beauty purchases. Really want to see it in person though hopefully they roll it out into stores soon?!  





pnfpn said:


> Laura Mercier Artists Palette finally up on HoF. Too bad I already asked someone in the US to get it for me :\  http://www.houseoffraser.co.uk/Laura+Mercier+Artist+Palette+for+Eyes/189892192,default,pd.html


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 4, 2013)

Debenhams has a 15% off beauty code CL26. Of course it ends on Wednesday in time for the Mac release, but there are plenty off new stuff on the website already, so if anyone's planning on ordering, it's a great deal.


----------



## raych1984 (Nov 4, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Debenhams has a 15% off beauty code CL26. Of course it ends on Wednesday in time for the Mac release, but there are plenty off new stuff on the website already, so if anyone's planning on ordering, it's a great deal.


  It's only with £100 spend or more


----------



## pnfpn (Nov 4, 2013)

Dior Christmas hits escentual on the 7th if anyone was waiting for it.


----------



## xfarrax (Nov 4, 2013)

Pick my lavish living blush up tday from selfridges, definitely a sister of nars sin but different enough to warrant a purchase. Goon to wear it tomorrow


----------



## xfarrax (Nov 5, 2013)

Ok lavish living is beautiful n may need to be backed up i wore it tday and it's so autumn appropriate!! I can see why it would end up looking dirty on some people as it's a bruised plum color . Everyone should check it out!!


----------



## charlotte366 (Nov 7, 2013)

Finished my exams yesterday......fingers are now crossed for results in a couple of months!  I have however just been naughty and order some new bits which will mean that I now don't get anything from Guerlain holiday collection and I will be on a no buy for certain things like lip and foundation products next year.  I picked up the nars promiscous pencil set from space nk and a shu umera eyelash curler. and used my ndulge points too.  I also ordered some of the new wayne goss blending brushes from love make up as my 217's are looking a little bit worse for wear, particular the newer ones, the older ones seem to be holding up nicely.  I also wanted to say that I have been loving the ambient lighting palette from hourglass, particular the radient powder which I thought would be too dark, it is as an all over setting powder but if anyone is pale and wants a touch of warmth/colour without obvious bronzing its perfect. I also love the middle highlighter shade, perfect brow highlight!  I almost want to back it up, but I know I can get radient light in the full size and there is probabley a good highlight shade in the range too!  I haven't used my nars blush palette yet, hopeing to do some collection re-organisation tonight to make room for stuff and get some bits ready to sell, if I get that done and manage to wash my make up brushes I might try it tomorrow for work!


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Nov 7, 2013)

Good luck with your results when they come, i'm sure you've done well!

  Has anyone seen the pictures of the UD Naked 3 palette? Very exciting for me as i'm a fan of rosier neutrals. I do hope it is real, this blogger posts a pic of her Sephora receipt along with swatches - http://wheeconfetti.com/2013/11/06/la-naked-3-de-urban-decay-les-swatchs/. There are mutterings Sephora France has been duped into buying counterfeit items from a supplier but i can't really see that happening as such a massive company would surely deal direct with UD/L'oreal.

  I'm also really looking forward to the Garden of Eden palette from Sleek which is due out Jan/Feb time. It is right up my alley - http://www.shades-of-pink.de/sleek-idivine-palette-garden-of-eden.html

  ETA: Naked 3 is real and will be out here in December - http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2013/11/urban-decay-naked-3.html


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 7, 2013)

mushroomteagirl said:


> Good luck with your results when they come, i'm sure you've done well!
> 
> Has anyone seen the pictures of the UD Naked 3 palette? Very exciting for me as i'm a fan of rosier neutrals. I do hope it is real, this blogger posts a pic of her Sephora receipt along with swatches - http://wheeconfetti.com/2013/11/06/la-naked-3-de-urban-decay-les-swatchs/. There are mutterings Sephora France has been duped into buying counterfeit items from a supplier but i can't really see that happening as such a massive company would surely deal direct with UD/L'oreal.
> 
> ...


  Yes it is real and it looks gorgeous! I love pinky neutrals, so it's right up my alley too. 

  When are the new Mac collections supposed to go up on Debenhams??? They have the cover pictures, but nothing else. I just want the 3 MSFs, saw them today in Bentalls, but decided not to get them there, so I can earn points at Debenhams instead. 

  Saw the new Dior eyeshadow palettes, but I won't get them, I have too much stuff and they're not that unique anyway. I will probably order the new Bobbi Brown shimmer brick though, it's pretty.

  Oh and the John Lewis in Kingston had a massive makeover and they now have all sorts of luxury brands like Hourglass, etc.


----------



## jennyap (Nov 7, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Yes it is real and it looks gorgeous! I love pinky neutrals, so it's right up my alley too.
> 
> *When are the new Mac collections supposed to go up on Debenhams??? They have the cover pictures, but nothing else. I just want the 3 MSFs, saw them today in Bentalls, but decided not to get them there, so I can earn points at Debenhams instead. *
> 
> ...


  It's driving me crazy, if the cover pictures are there the products ought to be too, shouldn't take this long to get them up. Almost like they forgot! I don't want to miss out on my lippies...


----------



## raych1984 (Nov 7, 2013)

mushroomteagirl said:


> Good luck with your results when they come, i'm sure you've done well!  Has anyone seen the pictures of the UD Naked 3 palette? Very exciting for me as i'm a fan of rosier neutrals. I do hope it is real, this blogger posts a pic of her Sephora receipt along with swatches - http://wheeconfetti.com/2013/11/06/la-naked-3-de-urban-decay-les-swatchs/. There are mutterings Sephora France has been duped into buying counterfeit items from a supplier but i can't really see that happening as such a massive company would surely deal direct with UD/L'oreal.  I'm also really looking forward to the Garden of Eden palette from Sleek which is due out Jan/Feb time. It is right up my alley - http://www.shades-of-pink.de/sleek-idivine-palette-garden-of-eden.html  ETA: Naked 3 is real and will be out here in December - http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2013/11/urban-decay-naked-3.html


  TOO excited for the sleek palette!!


----------



## xfarrax (Nov 7, 2013)

I got a couple things after work from mac collection  Perfectly poised skin finish + Private party lipstick, already got lavish living blush the other day think this might be my only purchases from mac holiday  Also got the Laura mercier artist palette and my god it's beautiful I swatched It in HoF and the sales lady said half the stock there is already gone in like a day. Literally the shadows are like butter and so work appropriate definately check this out!! Even if it's just to swatch, it my best makeup purchase of the year!!


----------



## raych1984 (Nov 7, 2013)

xfarrax said:


> I got a couple things after work from mac collection  Perfectly poised skin finish + Private party lipstick, already got lavish living blush the other day think this might be my only purchases from mac holiday  Also got the Laura mercier artist palette and my god it's beautiful I swatched It in HoF and the sales lady said half the stock there is already gone in like a day. Literally the shadows are like butter and so work appropriate definately check this out!! Even if it's just to swatch, it my best makeup purchase of the year!!


  Oh no!! You're making me want to check it out now!! My bank is quaking!!


----------



## xfarrax (Nov 7, 2013)

raych1984 said:


> Oh no!! You're making me want to check it out now!! My bank is quaking!!


  I wore the palette today and the shadows have excellent wear time! I wore soft ochre paint pot and the shadows on top and I wore it at 6.30ish this morning and it's still pretty much vibrant as well as no creasing and it's past 10 now.   Also has anyone checked out the too faced joy to the girls palette, I was really drawn in by the packaging and was going to order blind from beauty bay but saw it in boots and the colors didn't really do much for me and some of the textures are a bit off. The names are beyond cute though!!! It's a skip for me


----------



## pnfpn (Nov 7, 2013)

For £36 it's a bargain!! Get it!!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 8, 2013)

The new MSFs are up on Debenhams now, except for one, so I ended up ordering that and the Bobbi Brown shimmer brick from House of Fraser. I'll still get my bonus 500 points from Debenhams as the MSFs are now £24 each! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 When did that happen?


----------



## raych1984 (Nov 8, 2013)

Debenhams have a 10% off starting the 10th, so I shall be getting my pigment sets then with my birthday money


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 8, 2013)

raych1984 said:


> Debenhams have a 10% off starting the 10th, so I shall be getting my pigment sets then with my birthday money


  Typical. Just when I placed an order...


----------



## Alisha1 (Nov 8, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Yes it is real and it looks gorgeous! I love pinky neutrals, so it's right up my alley too.
> 
> When are the new Mac collections supposed to go up on Debenhams??? They have the cover pictures, but nothing else. I just want the 3 MSFs, saw them today in Bentalls, but decided not to get them there, so I can earn points at Debenhams instead.
> 
> ...


  Karens swatches on Makeup and Beauty blog and Temptalias have sold me on this palette! But hope it stays in stock till the end of the month...


----------



## charlotte366 (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Alisha1* 



Good luck with your exam results! I'm hoping to get the NARS promiscuous set at the end of the month - hope it is still in stock :/
 
I'm not sure about the radiant palette but I've only used it once so I think I need to play with it abit more, though I love the primer!
 
Eek that palette looks good! but not sure whether the lighter colours will show on my skin tone :/
 
 
Did anyone get the BBB Beauty Box? Mine arrived today and I seriously cannot believe the value for money it is - I can't wait to try everything!
Let's hope the other John Lewis's follow! Selfridges are still renovating their beauty hall and it is such a maze at the moment but they now seem to carry the full Tom Ford beauty line though I didn't get a chance to take a proper look as I was just passing by - hope they get some more new interesting beauty brands!
 
Karens swatches on Makeup and Beauty blog and Temptalias have sold me on this palette! But hope it stays in stock till the end of the month...



  I ordered the BBB beauty box because there were bits in it I wanted to try and would use, it hadn't arrived before i left for work this morning, so hopefully it will be there tonight or tomorrow.....excited!  I think I might be getting Naked 3.....Naked 1 was a little warm for me, Naked 2 was better, but a touch dark for everyday at work.....I think Naked 3 might be perfect!  I also decided last night that I am going on a complete no buy from January 1st EEK! I will only repurchase something when I am completely out, i.e eye primer as I only use 1! I am going to alloe myself 2 mini breaks with minimal budgets, 1 in my birthday month and 1 in the holiday season.  I will be doing a full stash inventory in December post sale and then monitoring my progress, I don't think I will ever run out of powder products but I would love to reduce the volume of things that could go bad!


----------



## pnfpn (Nov 8, 2013)

charlotte366 said:


> I will be doing a full stash inventory in December post sale and then monitoring my progress, I don't think I will ever run out of powder products but I would love to reduce the volume of things that could go bad!


  Urgh me too. I need to go on a no buy. I just finished my shopping list pre Christmas and I've got it all budgeted. That said January is my birthday month so I'll still be going a little crazy I think :\ Feb 1st NO BUY STATUS.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 8, 2013)

That Laura Mercier palette does look lovely, but I'm pretty sure I already have most of the shades in my stash. I have a few of the past holiday palettes. Laura Mercier is a great brand.


----------



## Alisha1 (Nov 8, 2013)

pnfpn said:


> Urgh me too. I need to go on a no buy. I just finished my shopping list pre Christmas and I've got it all budgeted. That said January is my birthday month so I'll still be going a little crazy I think :\ Feb 1st NO BUY STATUS.


  My birthday was last saturday and I went to Bicester but I was very underwhelmed (not a bad thing) I think I expected the cco to be a little bigger but I was happy I never got anymore makeup! 

  There was a YSL purse in the outlet that I really liked but by the time I went back to the store to purchase it, it had sold out :/


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 8, 2013)

Alisha1 said:


> I'm going to use the Ren masks tomorrow as my skin really needs a pick me up! I am really impressed with the box contents and wish Jane will do more in the future!
> 
> I have been buying alot less makeup lately, it just takes up too much room :/ also I'm telling myself that I can save up and buy a designer bag instead as a late birthday present to myself
> 
> ...


  Happy belated birthday Alisha! Yes, the CCO in Bicester (or Portsmouth for that matter) is very small. I bought some VAE when I went in January, but since I normally buy everything when they come out, I didn't see anything else interesting. I did get some really good, cheap stuff from the CCO in Orlando though.


----------



## pnfpn (Nov 8, 2013)

Alisha1 said:


> My birthday was last saturday and I went to Bicester but I was very underwhelmed (not a bad thing) I think I expected the cco to be a little bigger but I was happy I never got anymore makeup!
> 
> There was a YSL purse in the outlet that I really liked but by the time I went back to the store to purchase it, it had sold out :/


  Happy belated birthday!

  I'm going to Paris for mine I think so I should be able to get some MUFE but I have Charlotte TIlbury, Illamasqua and Giorgio Armani wants. I want a few indie brands shadows too! Givenchy spring comes out a few days before my birthday too so there's more to spend, they are launching cream shadows - I can't wait!


----------



## Alisha1 (Nov 8, 2013)

pnfpn said:


> Happy belated birthday!
> 
> I'm going to Paris for mine I think so I should be able to get some MUFE but I have Charlotte TIlbury, Illamasqua and Giorgio Armani wants. I want a few indie brands shadows too! Givenchy spring comes out a few days before my birthday too so there's more to spend, they are launching cream shadows - I can't wait!


  Thank you! I'm so angry at myself as I went to London last week and was in Selfridges but I completely forgot to check out Charlotte Tilburys makeup line! I was also meant to head to PAM to check out MUFE foundations and concealers but we ran out of time :/ oxford street was sooo busy because of the holidays! 


  And on another note has there been any news on when we will be getting Marc Jacobs makeup? BBB did say there was rumours but I hope we get the line here soon! The polishes and glosses look to die for!


----------



## pnfpn (Nov 9, 2013)

Alisha1 said:


> Thank you! I'm so angry at myself as I went to London last week and was in Selfridges but I completely forgot to check out Charlotte Tilburys makeup line! I was also meant to head to PAM to check out MUFE foundations and concealers but we ran out of time :/ oxford street was sooo busy because of the holidays!


  Aww that's a shame! The MUFE HD foundation is really damn nice I'm just having problems getting the right shade 

  I saw on CT's site that if you bought her foundation you would get samples of that shade and then the 1 lighter and 1 darker so you could send it back if it was wrong. I thought that was a great idea! I'll probably try that soon and see how I like it.


----------



## Alisha1 (Nov 9, 2013)

pnfpn said:


> Aww that's a shame! The MUFE HD foundation is really damn nice I'm just having problems getting the right shade
> 
> I saw on CT's site that if you bought her foundation you would get samples of that shade and then the 1 lighter and 1 darker so you could send it back if it was wrong. I thought that was a great idea! I'll probably try that soon and see how I like it.


  I wish everyone would do this! Especially brands that have hardly any counters here!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Nov 9, 2013)

pnfpn said:


> Aww that's a shame! The MUFE HD foundation is really damn nice I'm just having problems getting the right shade   I saw on CT's site that if you bought her foundation you would get samples of that shade and then the 1 lighter and 1 darker so you could send it back if it was wrong. I thought that was a great idea! I'll probably try that soon and see how I like it.


  I think the UK needs to buck up it's ideas when it comes to cosmetic returns, so its nice to see some brands doing foundation guarantees at the very least.


----------



## Alisha1 (Nov 12, 2013)

Does anyone know if Laura Mercier counters in Selfridges will be getting the artist palette as the SA at the Birmingham counter was clueless about it :/


----------



## xfarrax (Nov 12, 2013)

I think it's a HoF exclusive I may be wrong but from speaking to the SA there she was convinced they'd be the only guys getting it  





Alisha1 said:


> Does anyone know if Laura Mercier counters in Selfridges will be getting the artist palette as the SA at the Birmingham counter was clueless about it :/


----------



## xfarrax (Nov 12, 2013)

Saw this in debenhams tday!!! But there was only one there , which I think was slightly swatched, when they get more I will defo be picking this up I think. It's the too faced a few of our favourite things palette


----------



## pnfpn (Nov 12, 2013)

Alisha1 said:


> Does anyone know if Laura Mercier counters in Selfridges will be getting the artist palette as the SA at the Birmingham counter was clueless about it :/


  Just HoF afaik and it's been online a week or so now. If you want it get it asap.


----------



## toobusytostitch (Nov 12, 2013)

Alisha1 said:


> Does anyone know if Laura Mercier counters in Selfridges will be getting the artist palette as the SA at the Birmingham counter was clueless about it :/


 I got mine today - click and collect in HofF.  I have to say, I thought I was getting jaded about make-up, but i SO love this.  I'm now really tempted to buy the big LM set; also liking the look of the TooFaced palette above :shock: ...I've been doing really well in my no-buy, but seeing the things on here is so tempting :eyelove:


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Nov 13, 2013)

toobusytostitch said:


> I got mine today - click and collect in HofF. I have to say, I thought I was getting jaded about make-up, but i SO love this. I'm now really tempted to buy the big LM set; also liking the look of the TooFaced palette above
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Damn you all ha ha. You've made me cave in and get the LM palette taking advantage of the 10% off currently at HoF. I need another eyeshadow palette like i need a hole in the head 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I really really want the Lorac Pro palette still but that will have to wait till another day.


----------



## rockin (Nov 13, 2013)

xfarrax said:


> Saw this in debenhams tday!!! But there was only one there , which I think was slightly swatched, when they get more I will defo be picking this up I think. It's the too faced a few of our favourite things palette


 

  Strange that they don't sell it online but have got it in branch.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 13, 2013)

rockin said:


> Strange that they don't sell it online but have got it in branch.


  I was thinking the same. I haven't got a Debenhams nearby that stocks Too Faced, so I guess that's it then. Besides, I don't need it, I keep telling myself.


----------



## rockin (Nov 13, 2013)

I'm sure our nearest Debenhams doesn't stock Too Faced either, and I don't fancy taking a whole day to go and find out.  Boots have 'Joy To The Girls' online but not 'A Few Of My Favourite Things'


----------



## toobusytostitch (Nov 13, 2013)

rockin said:


> Strange that they don't sell it online but have got it in branch.


  I can't find it anywhere . Maybe it will appear somewhere else.  I did like the Cargo Fall palette, but will wait for Naked 3 or the Too Faced one instead.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Nov 13, 2013)

Asos sells most of the two faced stuff. It doesn't tend to sell that well from what I can tell and ive managed to get a fair number of too faced bits on sale from asos, like last year's Christmas sets


----------



## xfarrax (Nov 13, 2013)

toobusytostitch said:


> I can't find it anywhere . Maybe it will appear somewhere else.  I did like the Cargo Fall palette, but will wait for Naked 3 or the Too Faced one instead.


 This one was in Oxford street debenhams, yeh I came home and checked online and hardly any too faced showing up but they have loads of brands in this revamped branch.


----------



## Alisha1 (Nov 13, 2013)

mushroomteagirl said:


> Damn you all ha ha. You've made me cave in and get the LM palette taking advantage of the 10% off currently at HoF. I need another eyeshadow palette like i need a hole in the head
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Lol definitely true for me as I rarely use them but this one looks so good!


----------



## xfarrax (Nov 13, 2013)

I've been using the LM palette since the day I got it , literally the easiest morning eye ever and it's everything blends together so well. Also bought the Clinique eyeshadow in black honey a few days ago wore it today but didn't really get a chance to appreciate. Gonna have another go at it tomorrow.


----------



## rockin (Nov 15, 2013)

This week's Star Gift at Boots is a Soap & Glory makeup set, down from £40 to £19 http://www.boots.com/en/Soap-Glory-Girl-O-Whirl-Makeup-Set_1363950/

  If I didn't already have everything in the set, apart from the brushes, I would have bought it myself


----------



## toobusytostitch (Nov 15, 2013)

rockin said:


> This week's Star Gift at Boots is a Soap & Glory makeup set, down from £40 to £19 http://www.boots.com/en/Soap-Glory-Girl-O-Whirl-Makeup-Set_1363950/
> 
> If I didn't already have everything in the set, apart from the brushes, I would have bought it myself


Thank you - I'm going into Boots this afternoon and will see if there are any left.  Could order on-line, but I'd like to see it in person!


----------



## toobusytostitch (Nov 15, 2013)

rockin said:


> This week's Star Gift at Boots is a Soap & Glory makeup set, down from £40 to £19 http://www.boots.com/en/Soap-Glory-Girl-O-Whirl-Makeup-Set_1363950/  If I didn't already have everything in the set, apart from the brushes, I would have bought it myself


  I got one - they had loads left!  Also looked at the Estée Lauder gift set £50 with a perfume purchase. The trouble is I don't like ANY of the Estée Lauder fragrances - they all smell the same to me.


----------



## rockin (Nov 15, 2013)

toobusytostitch said:


> I got one - they had loads left! Also looked at the Estée Lauder gift set £50 with a perfume purchase. The trouble is I don't like ANY of the Estée Lauder fragrances - they all smell the same to me.


  Same - I don't think there are any Estée Lauder fragrances I like either.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 15, 2013)

rockin said:


> Same - I don't think there are any Estée Lauder fragrances I like either.


  Me neither. I had Sensuous once, but sold it, I did not like it one bit.


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 18, 2013)

Hi peeps.

  I know this is really off topic, but has anyone here heard from PeachTwist? I've been trying to get hold of her for ages about a problem with a CP but she's not responding to my PMs or e-mails.

  TIA


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 18, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Hi peeps.
> 
> I know this is really off topic, but has anyone here heard from PeachTwist? I've been trying to get hold of her for ages about a problem with a CP but she's not responding to my PMs or e-mails.
> 
> TIA


  Now you mention it, haven't seen her around for a long time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  And how are you? Pop over to the nail polish thread if you have a minute, we miss you!


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Nov 19, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Hi peeps.
> 
> I know this is really off topic, but has anyone here heard from PeachTwist? I've been trying to get hold of her for ages about a problem with a CP but she's not responding to my PMs or e-mails.
> 
> TIA


  I am having the same problem she said there was a problem with her Paypal but she said she would send it anyway but no news since then. She has been very poorly though.


----------



## charlotte366 (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *mushroomteagirl* 



I am having the same problem she said there was a problem with her Paypal but she said she would send it anyway but no news since then. She has been very poorly though.



  Hope Peachtwist is ok?  My final haul of the year arrived yesterday the only thing left to get now is Naked 3 when it comes out, hopefully pre-2014 no buy otherwise I might have to make an exception.  The haul included Nars Daydream blush, which is gorgeous! I also got the Laura Mercier Artist Palette, which looks lovely, but I forgot to try it out this morning in the rush to get to work!  I finished sorting my stash, feeling very happy and have noticed that I am using more stuff now as I can actually see it and get to it! Different Eyes, Blush and Lips most days! Think I might finally be back in love with my stash !


----------



## Erinaceina (Nov 19, 2013)

Does anyone know if Harvey Nichols is stocking the Laura Mercier palette?  I can see it on HoF, but HN has a  15% off sale coming up, and it would be great to be able to  get it then.


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 19, 2013)

mushroomteagirl said:


> I am having the same problem she said there was a problem with her Paypal but she said she would send it anyway but no news since then. She has been very poorly though.


  Looks like we're in the same boat. Well, kind of. I've had the transaction reversed on me and she said she'd re-send the money via bank transfer. My bank account suggests otherwise and I haven't heard from her since


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Nov 19, 2013)

Erinaceina said:


> Does anyone know if Harvey Nichols is stocking the Laura Mercier palette?  I can see it on HoF, but HN has a  15% off sale coming up, and it would be great to be able to  get it then.


  Reckon the Hn discount will be at the end of the month like Selfridges probably will be? Im writing my lists what I want to get from both! Mostly basics that I need to take the time to swatch and pick the right shade of pale lol! Because ordering colour cosmetics online is easy, I either want the colour or I don't!  maybe ill get some Jo malone or creed perfume, just because I can! I want to check out shu uemura base mousse, Bobbi brown concealers/eye brighteners and kajal pencils, a few mac skincare items are calling me. Might check out the Laura mercier souffle gift sets because I cannever manage to get one when they go in sale. I deffo want nars adult content blush and a mac pro palette to put my eyeshadows in. Phew!  What's everyone else eyeing for gifts (and ofc self gifting!)?


----------



## Erinaceina (Nov 19, 2013)

kerry-jane88 said:


> What's everyone else eyeing for gifts (and ofc self gifting!)?


  The flyer I got in the post says the 26th (next Tuesday), 10am-10pm, but that may only apply to the Leeds store.

  I'm definitely looking at the LM eye palette, plus the Colour-To-Go palette (the smokey one).  I have the BB Rich Chocolate palette and one of the MAC gloss sets stashed away as presents from my dad to me (it was easier just to get them myself than give him the info, but I won't get them to Christmas).  I'm trying not to look at the NARS palettes, but I've just realised that I don't own any of the colours in Adult Content.  Noooooooo!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Nov 19, 2013)

Erinaceina said:


> The flyer I got in the post says the 26th (next Tuesday), 10am-10pm, but that may only apply to the Leeds store.  I'm definitely looking at the LM eye palette, plus the Colour-To-Go palette (the smokey one).  I have the BB Rich Chocolate palette and one of the MAC gloss sets stashed away as presents from my dad to me (it was easier just to get them myself than give him the info, but I won't get them to Christmas).  I'm trying not to look at the NARS palettes, but I've just realised that I don't own any of the colours in Adult Content.  Noooooooo!


  BB Rich Choc will not disappoint!  Anyone know what all the new Dior bits on Selfridges are? Tried to google collection info but I get nothing. It's not the diorific type xmas stuff, it's mostly pinks: highlighter intemporelle, quad rosalie, polish Amelia, lipstick Ellen etc, they look really pretty!


----------



## pnfpn (Nov 19, 2013)

That Dior stuff is a new collection just for Selfridges. I love one of the polishes in it, the grey looking one. Can't think of its name..

  From the Selfridges 10 off I'm just getting stuff for USA friends - some Suqqu and Charlotte Tilbury bits. For me I will probably just get some DHC cotton pads in bulk lol :\ Boring right?


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 19, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh no, that sounds a bit naughty. Hopefully it's a genuine excuse, I know her mum and she both have health problems. Hope you get your money back soon. 

  You can still pop in for the banter. I've hauled enough for the two of us. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The Nick Cave concert sounds good.


----------



## Alisha1 (Nov 19, 2013)

Erinaceina said:


> The flyer I got in the post says the 26th (next Tuesday), 10am-10pm, but that may only apply to the Leeds store.
> 
> I'm definitely looking at the LM eye palette, plus the Colour-To-Go palette (the smokey one).  I have the BB Rich Chocolate palette and one of the MAC gloss sets stashed away as presents from my dad to me (it was easier just to get them myself than give him the info, but I won't get them to Christmas).  I'm trying not to look at the NARS palettes, but I've just realised that I don't own any of the colours in Adult Content.  Noooooooo!
> It's different dates for different stores as the Birmingham one is tomorrow!
> ...


  It's a Selfridges exclusive collection called Mr Selfridges - not sure if it's going to roll out it all stores as I never saw it yesterday and the SA was busy with a customer so I never got to ask


----------



## Erinaceina (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *Alisha1* 

 
  I picked up the LM Artist Palette yesterday and love it! Can't wait to use it!

  I think it might be a HoF exclusive as the lady at the Selfridges counter had no clue of what it was but I can check if SpaceNK have any as I booked myself in for the event tomorrow (I'm eyeing some diptyque candles!)

  Our HN have a SpaceNK in it but the brands from SpaceNK (like NARS, LM...) are never included in the 15% off offer which is a shame so I might skip the HN event :/



  If it is a HoF exclusive, I'll just try to squeeze the money for that out of my budget somewhere else and buy something from NARS in the HN event.

  The SpaceNK here is separate but just around the corner.  In HN itself, NARS was definitely included in the deal, so I'm hoping that LM will be as well.  MAC never is, so I'll save my MAC cravings (I wanted Stormy Pink and a brush to apply it) to another week.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Nov 20, 2013)

Erinaceina said:


> If it is a HoF exclusive, I'll just try to squeeze the money for that out of my budget somewhere else and buy something from NARS in the HN event.
> 
> It's definitely worth finding the money to get. I caved in and i am so glad i did it's one of my favourite ever palettes. The textures of the eyeshadows are amazing and it's got the right balance of shimmer and matte. It's definitely turned me on to LM stuff as i'd never had anything from them before the palette.
> Quote: Originally Posted by *kerry-jane88*
> ...


  I have bought BB foundation & tinted moisturisers before but never tried anything else out. I thought it was all a bit blah before but I am really getting in to neutrals recently  I'll have to get it before it goes for good.


----------



## charlotte366 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *BuickMackane* 



 
Hi! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 
I've been a useless NPA lately, hence my absence. No hauling whatsoever. I even missed the RBL 50%off thingy. In my defense, it was a choice between sitting slumped in front of the computer in order to score yet more bottles of NP that I _really_ don't need and seeing Nick Cave in Amsterdam. Let's just say I chose wisely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 
 
Looks like we're in the same boat. Well, kind of. I've had the transaction reversed on me and she said she'd re-send the money via bank transfer. My bank account suggests otherwise and I haven't heard from her since 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  I think peachtwist came on her a while back and said somehad accessed her paypal account and it was now negative and paypal were not being very helpful?  Hopefully she will reappear soon?


----------



## charlotte366 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Alisha1* 



I haven't seen Peachtwist on here for a while now though I only follow this forum these days - hope she is well!
 
I picked up the LM Artist Palette yesterday and love it! Can't wait to use it!
 
I think it might be a HoF exclusive as the lady at the Selfridges counter had no clue of what it was but I can check if SpaceNK have any as I booked myself in for the event tomorrow (I'm eyeing some diptyque candles!)
 
Our HN have a SpaceNK in it but the brands from SpaceNK (like NARS, LM...) are never included in the 15% off offer which is a shame so I might skip the HN event :/
 
 
Selfridges event will most likely be next week! Starting wednesday or thursday! I'm probably not going to buy any makeup even though we now have a Tom Ford and Shu Uemura counter in Birmingham so it will be hard! Selfridges have revamped the whole beauty hall and I was so lost when I went yesterday! Lol
 
I'm planning on getting African Botanics Marula Oil and some Diptyque candles tomorrow from SpaceNK - I'm going to try hard to resist the NARS blush palette and lip set!
It's different dates for different stores as the Birmingham one is tomorrow!
 
It's a Selfridges exclusive collection called Mr Selfridges - not sure if it's going to roll out it all stores as I never saw it yesterday and the SA was busy with a customer so I never got to ask



  I use the Marula Oil and love it!  You won't need to worry about the blush palette, it is sold out I think.  I am loving the nars pencil set, been wearing them daily since they arrived, and its really good value in my opinion and a must have from the christmas collections.  I did the space nk online gift thing today, I got some Diptique sets and the laura mercier shadow stick set and bright gloss set, I plan on splitting them and making gifts for special friends for christmas. I also picked up a back up of marula oil as I am nearly out and an hourglass diffused powder for me. The gift with purchase might be for me, or might be split for christmas gifts! I like that you know what you are getting in the GWP this time, last time I did, loads of blogs had promo images and then what arrived was missing all the bits that I wanted like the mini LM Gloss, the Lipstick Queen Lipstick etc. Hopefully because there is less in this one, shade depending it should be a better buy.  I used my Laura Mercier Artist Palette this morning...its pure love! I may now no longer bother with Naked 3 and I may sell Naked 1 as it doesn't work as well on me as the LM artist palette


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Nov 20, 2013)

Debenhams are having another 10% off beauty and fragrance starting online from Monday 25th and in store Tuesday 26th.


----------



## raych1984 (Nov 20, 2013)

mushroomteagirl said:


> Debenhams are having another 10% off beauty and fragrance starting online from Monday 25th and in store Tuesday 26th.


  Excellent! I'm going to get Chanel Alchimie with my birthday money from the day before


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Nov 20, 2013)

I wore one of the new MUA Luxe velvet lip lacquers today and I can safely say they are amazing. Just eaten my lunch and it's not budged can't believe they are only £3! If you like a matte lip i would definitely check them out.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Nov 20, 2013)

right ladies i need BACK 2 MAC advice!

  i know in other countries they can be pretty strict with what you take b2m, but from the two times ive done it they seemed fine.
  the first time i b2m in mank selfridges she didnt even look at them and just pulled a lipstick straight out of the draw said here you go!
  2nd time in HOF mank she gave them a glance (i had them in a sandwhich bag, didn't take them out) and i filled in a b2m form.
the second time i had some skincare that was part of a set, had not for individual resale on it. i know youre not allowed to b2m them sometimes or you are only if you b2m the WHOLE set if teh set had b2m on it to begin with.

  anyone else managed to b2m some items you're not supposed to?

  my advice concerns the depotting of mac shadows.
  i want to get the large pro palette and depot some of my mac shadows.
  i see that in the us a lot of places wont take the messed up eyeshadow pots so peeps have had to buy metal pans just to stick in them to take back.
  anyone b2m depotted eyeshadows without the pan?
  THANKS IN ADVANCE LOVELIES


----------



## raych1984 (Nov 20, 2013)

kerry-jane88 said:


> right ladies i need BACK 2 MAC advice!  i know in other countries they can be pretty strict with what you take b2m, but from the two times ive done it they seemed fine. the first time i b2m in mank selfridges she didnt even look at them and just pulled a lipstick straight out of the draw said here you go! 2nd time in HOF mank she gave them a glance (i had them in a sandwhich bag, didn't take them out) and i filled in a b2m form.  the second time i had some skincare that was part of a set, had not for individual resale on it. i know youre not allowed to b2m them sometimes or you are only if you b2m the WHOLE set if teh set had b2m on it to begin with.  anyone else managed to b2m some items you're not supposed to?  my advice concerns the depotting of mac shadows. i want to get the large pro palette and depot some of my mac shadows. i see that in the us a lot of places wont take the messed up eyeshadow pots so peeps have had to buy metal pans just to stick in them to take back. anyone b2m depotted eyeshadows without the pan? THANKS IN ADVANCE LOVELIES


  At th freestanding store in Birmingham, they take my depots all the time. However, I did ring beforehand to check that they did, just to save any potential embarassment!   I advise you ring ahead and ask, just to save you a wasted journey if they won't accept your depots. Xx


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Nov 20, 2013)

kerry-jane88 said:


> right ladies i need BACK 2 MAC advice!
> 
> i know in other countries they can be pretty strict with what you take b2m, but from the two times ive done it they seemed fine.
> the first time i b2m in mank selfridges she didnt even look at them and just pulled a lipstick straight out of the draw said here you go!
> ...


  At the MAC counters in Manchester (Selfridges and HoF) they don't want to take the messed up shadow pots so i have bought these metal pans http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/280879921235?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649 to hide the messed up bit and then they took them just fine even though it was blatant that there was never any product in them. Those pans were the cheapest ones i could find without ridges in the bottom though they are from China so can take a couple of weeks or so to arrive. You have to be careful you don't warp the pots too much otherwise you'll never get the empty pans in.

  Sometimes they can also be wierd if it's limited edition packaging colours like neo sci-fi or moonbathe

  Silly really as they just go in a big bin to be melted down anyway!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 20, 2013)

I've never had any problems B2Mac-ing with messed up eyeshadow pots, I do it all the time. I tend to just put them in a bag and hand them in. Hopefully you won't have trouble either.


----------



## Alisha1 (Nov 20, 2013)

Alisha1 said:


> I haven't seen Peachtwist on here for a while now though I only follow this forum these days - hope she is well!
> 
> I picked up the LM Artist Palette yesterday and love it! Can't wait to use it!
> 
> ...


  I bought the Marula oil today! Along with two LE Diptyque christmas candles (the orange and green one) I was just burning the orange and I love it! I got the Figuier candle in my gwp which is just my luck considering I liked Bais! You where lucky to get the gwp I went online at like 12 just to check and it had sold out! Aww they'll make such good christmas presents! I loved the look of the Diptyque ten candle set but I passed as I loved the packaging on the LE christmas candles more!

  Yup the NARS blush palette had sold out and I've reserved the lip set which I'm hoping to pick up tomorrow but I don't know what else to get - any recommendations?!


----------



## IHughes (Nov 20, 2013)

I shouldn't have indulged but I couldn't resist the Space NK gift with purchase. There were one or two things I had on my list to get sometime so I went ahead. I got a marula oil sample with my last Space NK purchase and I've been enjoying it! My question is, if I have several nigh treatments: serum/oil/moisturiser/YSL advanced night repair, do I use them all? In what order? Or should some be only a certain amount of days a week?  I wonder about piling so many different products, maybe then they don't work as they should!


----------



## rockin (Nov 21, 2013)

Benefit UK have some items 50% off, plus a free gift with a £50 spend http://www.benefitcosmetics.co.uk/product/collection/sale    http://www.benefitcosmetics.co.uk/brand/offers


----------



## charlotte366 (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *IHughes* 



I shouldn't have indulged but I couldn't resist the Space NK gift with purchase. There were one or two things I had on my list to get sometime so I went ahead.
I got a marula oil sample with my last Space NK purchase and I've been enjoying it! My question is, if I have several nigh treatments: serum/oil/moisturiser/YSL advanced night repair, do I use them all? In what order? Or should some be only a certain amount of days a week?
I wonder about piling so many different products, maybe then they don't work as they should!


  I try to keep my routine as simple as possible I use serum and moisturiser in the morning and my oil at night, when it gets really cold I add moisturiser over my oil at night as my skin can be very dry. It I am using treatments then I skin the oil on that night and use a normal moisturiser. I don't always use an oil every night either, it depends on how my skin feels!  Too much in one go irritates my sensitive ezcema prone skin, so I don't do three masks in one evening, I do one a night over a couple of nights so my skin can recover and adapt!


----------



## IHughes (Nov 21, 2013)

charlotte366 said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *IHughes*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks!  It's hard to know sometimes and they're all so good I want to use them all haha! I've got a sample of Hydraluron and Marula oil and I've just purchased the YSL advanced night repair for the first time so I was wondering how to fit them all in Hahaha!


----------



## charlotte366 (Nov 21, 2013)

Well hydraluron goes on straight before moisturiser any other serum should go on before hydraluron.  Oils I find work best as a night treatment on their own, but sometimes I cleanse early in the evening apply oil and then apply something else or another oil dose before I go to bed!  I have however been known to wear oil in the day when my skin in next dry though I have to be careful with the make up over the top!


----------



## IHughes (Nov 21, 2013)

Thanks!!! It was all easy when I was just using Boots 7 serum and moisturiser (have been for the past 5 years!) but now I'm getting adventurous with skincare and treatments! I must say that I haven't got a single wrinkle and all the MUA at the stands ask me about my skincare routine as I look so much younger than my age. So the Boots range can't be that bad, lol!  I think the secret is starting early with skincare (and good genes haha) so I'm looking at more powerful stuff (Hydraluron, oils, advanced night repair...)


----------



## Alisha1 (Nov 21, 2013)

charlotte366 said:


> I have however been known to wear oil in the day when my skin in next dry though I have to be careful with the make up over the top!


  Need to try this!

  I went to SpaceNK today but I didn't know what else to buy with the NARS lip set :s
  Has anyone tried Nude skincare?


----------



## Erinaceina (Nov 21, 2013)

kerry-jane88 said:


> right ladies i need BACK 2 MAC advice!
> 
> i know in other countries they can be pretty strict with what you take b2m, but from the two times ive done it they seemed fine.
> the first time i b2m in mank selfridges she didnt even look at them and just pulled a lipstick straight out of the draw said here you go!
> ...


  The counter in HN in Leeds has never had a problem with my depots (and have never asked me to fill in a form).  But I second raych1984's advice about asking.


----------



## xfarrax (Nov 21, 2013)

Still using my LM palette to death!! Would defo recommend any people on the fence to purchase quick. Also wanted to ask has anyone tried the smash box hydrating primer, I use the photo finish everyday just to make everything glide on better, but I'm really interesting in the hydrating one now, felt like some kinda serum when I tried it on my hand and I'm intrigued.


----------



## charlotte366 (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *xfarrax* 



Still using my LM palette to death!! Would defo recommend any people on the fence to purchase quick. Also wanted to ask has anyone tried the smash box hydrating primer, I use the photo finish everyday just to make everything glide on better, but I'm really interesting in the hydrating one now, felt like some kinda serum when I tried it on my hand and I'm intrigued.


  Definately agree on the LM Artist palette, loving mine and so easy to wear and blend, really happy that I bought it!  I also love the LM Cavier sticks, I have 3 which get loads of wear and I am considering spending my Space NK £50 voucher and indulge points on the ltd edition set exclusive to space nk.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 22, 2013)

The Too Faced Few of my Favourite Things set is now up on Debenhams. I think I'll get it, but wait until next week for the 10% off. If it's sold out by then, I'll be fine, I don't _really_ need it. http://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/prod_10701_10001_154614100799_-1


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Nov 22, 2013)

I've just had a look at next year's beauty collections and omg, Dior spring is killing me! It's making me rethink what im going to allow myself to buy from now on or else my stash will get beyond ridic big. I've not been buying as much mac l.e. Recently cause it's just getting so expensive I figure well I may as well branch into other brands. I've been loving Bobbi brown, her stuff never disappoints! and im getting into drugstore makeup again as a cheap way to get my beauty trend fix. So much of mac l.e. Has left me disappointed, I've got too many quads with poor colour payoff etc to justify the price. Am I the only one who's unimpressed with their blushes too? I have about 7 colours, could just be the shades I've bought but im not impressed with ghe payoff on those. Maybe ill be strong and do a mac no blush buy at the very least!  Whats everyone loving and leaving and wanting in 2014?


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Nov 22, 2013)

Erinaceina said:


> Is that from Superdrug?


   Yes they were from Superdrug, i bought mine online so not sure if they are in the stores yet. Been reading a few reviews on blogs and they are supposed to be a dupe for the Lime crime velvetines that were getting raved about but i've not tried them (and never will) so i wouldn't know.


----------



## pnfpn (Nov 22, 2013)

Erinaceina said:


> I'm just about to buy it.  I can't resist and the HoF website says that there's only 13 left in stock.  Now that I've started to look at LM stuff again, I've remembered how much I want some of the caviar sticks and the metallic paint thingies.


  Space NK has the set of 6 caviar sticks. Full Size for £55.. If you're going to get anything, get that!! It's a real bargain


----------



## Erinaceina (Nov 22, 2013)

mushroomteagirl said:


> Yes they were from Superdrug, i bought mine online so not sure if they are in the stores yet. Been reading a few reviews on blogs and they are supposed to be a dupe for the Lime crime velvetines that were getting raved about but i've not tried them (and never will) so i wouldn't know.


  Thanks.  I might have a look at them at some point.  

  I don't know how much of this is common knowledge/common sense already, but I went into my counter and asked about some of the upcoming MAC collections today.  They told me that we are definitely getting Heroine, but it won't be a couple of months (it wasn't in the book they had).  The RiRi Christmas collection will be in stores on the first Thursday in December, which I think is the 3rd.  Magnetic Nudes (I'm looking forward to this so, so much) is out on the first Thursday in January, which, according to my phone is going to be the 2nd.  Punk Couture will be out on the same day, but only in Selfridges and on the website (so I don't know if that means the previous week on the website).

  For myself, I'm really annoyed, as, on the 2nd, I'll be 35 miles from the nearest MAC counter, so I'm going to have to buy anything I can't live without over the internet.  Hopefully, we'll see some decent swatches before then.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Nov 22, 2013)

Erinaceina said:


> Thanks.  I might have a look at them at some point.
> 
> I don't know how much of this is common knowledge/common sense already, but I went into my counter and asked about some of the upcoming MAC collections today.  They told me that we are definitely getting Heroine, but it won't be a couple of months (it wasn't in the book they had).  The RiRi Christmas collection will be in stores on the first Thursday in December, which I think is the 3rd.  Magnetic Nudes (I'm looking forward to this so, so much) is out on the first Thursday in January, which, according to my phone is going to be the 2nd.  Punk Couture will be out on the same day, but only in Selfridges and on the website (so I don't know if that means the previous week on the website).
> 
> For myself, I'm really annoyed, as, on the 2nd, I'll be 35 miles from the nearest MAC counter, so I'm going to have to buy anything I can't live without over the internet.  Hopefully, we'll see some decent swatches before then.


  aww no!
  i was hoping that magnetic nude would be out just after xmas like apres chic was last year, when i could go to the counter and get what i want and wear it all on nye!
  urgh i hate ordering online over xmas and new year because it takes FOREVER to come!

  yes hopefully there will be swatches before xmas too so i can plan what my xmas sales money is going to be spent on!


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 22, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Oh no, that sounds a bit naughty. Hopefully it's a genuine excuse, I know her mum and she both have health problems. Hope you get your money back soon.
> 
> You can still pop in for the banter. I've hauled enough for the two of us.
> 
> ...


  Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I hope so too, but I'm not overly optimistic. I've never had such a lousy experience with a CP before.

  The concert was great! Well, except for the ghastly support act and setlist being noticeably biased towards the slower stuff. IMO anyway. I like my Bad Seeds noisy and chaotic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm a bit of a grumpy cow these days so it's best I stay away from the NP thread for everyone's sake. The last time I checked the thread (2 weeks or so ago, IIRC) I noticed quite a few new users. I'd really hate to scare them off haha.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 22, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Never mind, come over anyway and we'll cheer you up!


----------



## Alisha1 (Nov 23, 2013)

mushroomteagirl said:


> I am definitely not a mad woman for MAC these days, I have every single one of their eyeshadows bar a few lustres and I honestly can't believe I have spent so much money on them as well as all the numerous ltd ed ones.* I wish I could go back to the start and just pick up the best 15 to make a single palette. Quality not quantity should be my new mantra ha!*
> 
> As for MAC blushes i think it depends on the shades and the finish. I am pale and even i struggle to get some of the lightest shades to show without really packing it on but then there are ones like fever where it's easy to end up looking like a clown.
> 
> ...


  Me too! I have way too much makeup and I hate it as I know I will never use any of them up :/

  I'm into skincare these days (and candles) so it's easier for me to avoid makeup for the most part!


----------



## IHughes (Nov 23, 2013)

Alisha1 said:


> Next year I am going to try to stop buying makeup and just use up what I have (fingers crossed!) I am saving up for a designer bag so hopefully that will help me from spending money on makeup!  I have a few MAC blushes and save a few I do like them alot, my favourites being Sur (the ultimate neutral I wish they bring this back!) Ripe for love and Overdyed - I actually reach for these more then any other blushes I own from NARS or Chanel! Except NARS Brun Rose which I love as well!  Me too! I have way too much makeup and I hate it as I know I will never use any of them up :/  I'm into skincare these days (and candles) so it's easier for me to avoid makeup for the most part!


  I think it's really good to spend on skincare rather than makeup, I'm trying to do that too!!  I've also bought too many things, specially lipstick so I'm going to try and do a No Buy (only back2mac) and try and finish a few!


----------



## charlotte366 (Nov 23, 2013)

Maybe we should post what we wear to help encourage each other to shop our stashes more in 2014? I sometimes forget what I have which is really bad, it might encourage me to be more adventurous too!


----------



## xfarrax (Nov 23, 2013)

Picked up some skin care for a change today, really needed a night cream and was eyeing origins night a mins, but they now have sets out for Xmas which are amazing value!! Night a mins is usually 34£ on its own but the kit cost me 40£ and includes a full size night a mins, gin zing face cream (30ml), drink up intensive mask (50ml) and gin zing eye cream (15ml) she also threw in another 30 ml night cream due to some deal going on at the moment. Amazing value I think for all the things I got. Seems to be sold out on origins website but is defo available in stores (I got mine in john Lewis) http://www.origins.co.uk/product/4202/28114/Great-Gifts/Category/For-Her/Morning-to-Midnight/Save-over-4000/index.tmpl  Anyone tried night a mins? Any views?


----------



## xfarrax (Nov 23, 2013)

charlotte366 said:


> Maybe we should post what we wear to help encourage each other to shop our stashes more in 2014? I sometimes forget what I have which is really bad, it might encourage me to be more adventurous too!


  Great idea! I wore my Dior bb cream mixed with a little Mac Pro long wear foundation (make the BB last a bit longer), Clinique airbrush concealer, I used urban decay naked palette on my eyes (half baked, virgin and smog + the matt browny color which I forget the name of), mac feline eye kohl in the waterline, bourjois felt tip liner for a liner on top, too faced lash gasm mascara, mac brow pencil in deep dark brunette, hourglass ambient lighting powder in incandescent light, mac perfectly poised skinfinish, mac honey jasmine blush, Chanel la desirée l/s (from current Xmas collection).  I really went to town today with the makeup cos tbh Saturday and Sunday are the only days I can actually enjoy putting on my makeup and take my time doing so.


----------



## Alisha1 (Nov 24, 2013)

xfarrax said:


> Anyone tried night a mins? Any views?


  That sounds like a great kit, I've never tried anything from Origins but might see if the Origins counter in HoF have any in stock...!


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Nov 24, 2013)

Alisha1 said:


> That sounds great but then you'll realise how much I go without makeup! My everyday makeup is just foundation, blush and a lip colour, I tend not to do anything to my eyes except curl them as my eyes can be very sensitive especially when taking makeup off :/


  My eyes and the surrounding areas also get very sore even just using a cleansing balm and flannel to get my mascara off . They burn like hell trying to put cream on afterwards to soothe. I much prefer to soak some cotton pads in Clinique's take the day off eyes and lips and leave them on for a good few minutes to break everything down fully before attempting to remove. I'm very intrigued in theBalm's balms away but worry it will just end up a big greasy mess.


----------



## pnfpn (Nov 24, 2013)

Alisha1 said:


> That sounds great but then you'll realise how much I go without makeup! My everyday makeup is just foundation, blush and a lip colour, I tend not to do anything to my eyes except curl them as my eyes can be very sensitive especially when taking makeup off :/


  My eyes may not be as sensitive as yours, but they get quite irritated. Anyway, I love the DHC Deep Cleansing Oil for taking off my eye make up lately. It has a scent but it doesn't bother me which is normally the case for anything scented going near my eyes. This stuff though, I can work it into my lashes and break down the mascara really well and it doesn't hurt one bit. Also the best part is as soon as you add water it melts and is gone.



  All I've worn on my face most of the week is my Bourjois bronzing primer! I've been sick so make up has been the least of my worries.

  I got all my goodies from friends in the US the other day. I daren't touch anything! I got so much stuff:

  Sephora give me more lip, lash stash (sorted on mascara for at least a year now)
  Tom Ford Cognac Sable quad, Wicked blush
  Tarte blush in Amused
  Laura Mercier artists palette
  Hourglass powder in Dim, mineral veil primer
  LORAC dazzling dozen eyeshadows + eye primer
  2 Urban Decay lipsticks that are only on the US site: Strip, Protest.
  Antastasia Brow Wiz in Ebony
  Becca SSP sample in Opal


  I'm waiting for the Illamasqua sale in December so I can get £5 nail polishes and then some bits of Givenchy spring (cream eyeshadows and that pink mascara?? I think I need for novelty value) and I think I'm good to low-buy for the rest of the year - none of the Spring collections have piqued my interest thankfully. My birthday is in January so I've earmarked some Suqqu bits I want. I will focus on hunting down a good foundation that won't oxidise on me and then also the other basics like concealer/corrector/powders all that sort of thing. Once my basics are complete I'll look at spending on frivolous stuff!


----------



## xfarrax (Nov 24, 2013)

Went to have my watch repaired today so obviously it was full face makeup day haha  I wore : mac prolong wear + Dior bb cream, mac studio finish concealer, mac msf natural, mac soft ochre paint pot, too faced joy to the girls palette (cheers!, snow angel), Clinique black honey e/s, too faced lashgasm mascara, mac feline eye kohl on water line, Rimmel liquid liner for a cat eye flick, mac honey jasmine blush, mac soft n gentle skin finish (highlight), Mac Ronnie red l/s.   Haven't really shown Ronnie red much love, since buying it this is possibly my second time wearing it.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Nov 24, 2013)

charlotte366 said:


> Maybe we should post what we wear to help encourage each other to shop our stashes more in 2014? I sometimes forget what I have which is really bad, it might encourage me to be more adventurous too!


  great idea!
  this made me stop being lazy and do a post about this on my blog! 
Illamasqua Powder Blush in Katie is my love this week!


----------



## charlotte366 (Nov 25, 2013)

I have a cold so not that much make up for me today...just enough to stop me looking like a walking ghost  Foundation: YSL Youth Liberator - new purchase...so far so good Eyes: NARS Primer with a soft wash of Bare escentuals ready shadow in AHA, no liner or mascara as my eyes are sore from the cold and suspected they would end up half way down my face! Blush: Bare Escentuals Ready in The One Lips: Clarins Lip perfector in 01.  I tend to have to be careful on my eyes as I often get ezcema on my lids when I am run down, ill or the weather is really cold.   I find that a cleansing balm is the best method of taking my eye make up off with out irritating and I also avoid any tubing mascaras, I find them a complete nightmare to get off, even with warm water so avoid at all costs! My Favourite balms for make up removal are Emma Hardie and Clinique take the day off. My favourite Oil is the Shu Uemura A/O oil (Green). I love the Balance Me and Elemental Herbology balms, but they are not so good at the eyemake up removal!  I curl my eyes most day, but luckily my lashes are dark so I don't wear mascara everyday even though I would like to.  My Space NK order arrived at work this morning  had fun opening it all up...  I got the Baies Candle in my GWP, I already have one Lipstick Queen Oxymoron Gloss so was very happy to  have a second, they make a lovely natural cheek colour. I have never tried any Becca, so looking forward to using the blush, it looks a nice colour, it reminds me a little of the new NARS daydream shade.  Although I was quite surprised to see the gift voucher is only valid until 24/12/13......Guess I might use that and my indulge points to buy something that I normally wouldn't spend my own money on.... anyone have any good suggestions?


----------



## IHughes (Nov 25, 2013)

Oh thanks for saying that about the voucher! I had the parcel sent to my brother's so I'll have to ask him to send me the voucher so that I use it in time! Today I'm wearing a few of the items from the British Beauty Blogger box which I loved!! I tried the Vichy luminous face cream and the Urban Decay Moondust in Zodiac. I also used the Rouge Bunny Rouge gloss which is lovely too!


----------



## jennyap (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *IHughes* 



Oh thanks for saying that about the voucher! I had the parcel sent to my brother's so I'll have to ask him to send me the voucher so that I use it in time!
Today I'm wearing a few of the items from the British Beauty Blogger box which I loved!! I tried the Vichy luminous face cream and the Urban Decay Moondust in Zodiac. I also used the Rouge Bunny Rouge gloss which is lovely too!


  I was so gutted that I missed out on that - didn't hear about it until it was sold out. I love the Vichy Idealia though, it's been in my regular rotation of moisturisers for a while.  On me today: Dior BB Creme MAC Prom Princess blush MAC Scene to be Seen MSF Dior Constellation e/s palette (used 3 shades) Maybelline Colossal mascara Dior Addict l/s Backstage #583 MAC Color Saturation CSG


----------



## toobusytostitch (Nov 25, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> The Too Faced Few of my Favourite Things set is now up on Debenhams. I think I'll get it, but wait until next week for the 10% off. If it's sold out by then, I'll be fine, I don't _really_ need it. http://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/prod_10701_10001_154614100799_-1


  Thank you!  Just bagged this with the 10% off - I don't need it either, but I used some of the points on my Beauty Card to pay for it, so it feels like getting something for nothing


----------



## rockin (Nov 25, 2013)

I bought the "A Few Of My Favourite Things" set too  

  Boots have their points event again this Thursday, so I will be getting a few bits there, hopefully.


----------



## xfarrax (Nov 25, 2013)

On me today:  Dior bb cream Mac msfn Laura mercier artist palette (guava + fresco) Rimmel exaggerate liquid liner Mac feline Too faced lash gasm Fashionista Juicy apricot blush (love!!) Mac redhead MSF


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 25, 2013)

rockin said:


> I bought the "A Few Of My Favourite Things" set too
> 
> Boots have their points event again this Thursday, so I will be getting a few bits there, hopefully.


  I was very good and didn't order it. I really really don't need it. I know you both say you have a lot of make up, but I'm sure it's not such an obscene amount as mine! And to top it up I now have so much nail polish, I can barely fit them anywhere! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You'll have to tell me how you like it though!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Nov 25, 2013)

No makeup for me today just my decleor nutridivine cream. So much for my slow down on purchases, Ordered 3 eyeshadow palettes off ebay today: ysl boreal arctic night from xmas 2012, dolce & gabbana femme fatale and mac hello kitty lucky tom. Oops!


----------



## Erinaceina (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm really looking forward to the HN sale tomorrow, but I find myself torn between two completely different products: NARS Amour and Laura Mercier Amethyst.  If they were the same kind of product, I'd be able to compare pros and cons, but as it is, I know I'll find myself running backwards and forwards between the two counters.


----------



## pnfpn (Nov 25, 2013)

I really like my Amethyst but I have some real problems getting it to blend with other shadows. It doesn't like powder (or I'm just inept) and I think I need a 2nd darker caviar stick to make it work if I want to do a complete eyelook. Right now I just use it as a wash and do nothing else with my eye.


----------



## Alisha1 (Nov 25, 2013)

pnfpn said:


> My eyes may not be as sensitive as yours, but they get quite irritated. Anyway, I love the DHC Deep Cleansing Oil for taking off my eye make up lately. It has a scent but it doesn't bother me which is normally the case for anything scented going near my eyes. This stuff though, I can work it into my lashes and break down the mascara really well and it doesn't hurt one bit. Also the best part is as soon as you add water it melts and is gone.
> 
> Sounds good I think I might check it out once my Lancome Bi-Facil has finished!
> 
> ...


  I love the Vichy Idealia! I haven't tried everything in the BBB Box - I have so many samples to try out!


----------



## Erinaceina (Nov 25, 2013)

pnfpn said:


> I really like my Amethyst but I have some real problems getting it to blend with other shadows. It doesn't like powder (or I'm just inept) and I think I need a 2nd darker caviar stick to make it work if I want to do a complete eyelook. Right now I just use it as a wash and do nothing else with my eye.


  I have eyes with no crease, so I tend to wear only a single colour (although I'm trying to find ways to use multiple colours).  So, on the one hand, it sounds like I'd avoid some of the problems you're having.  On the other hand, with no crease, I have to work extra hard to blend out the edges of my eyeshadow (I can't use a crease colour to cover up any inconsistencies and I have no 'natural' stopping point between my lash line and my eyebrows ).  That could make this difficult to work with as well.  That's why I've put off buying it for so long - but it's so pretty.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Nov 25, 2013)

Anyone who likes cleansing balms should give the body shops new chamomile one a go. I got it like 45% off online with one of their many codes. The first time I used it I looked at my face and I honestly think I was born with more makeup on then I had after using it! Since im super oily and it's very rich I just save it for when ive laid the slap on for a night out!


----------



## rockin (Nov 26, 2013)

Urban Decay Naked 3 is now available to pre-order at http://www.lookfantastic.com/urban-decay-naked-3/10876416.html

  The release date is 21st December.  You would think it would be released earlier so that people have time to buy them as Christmas presents, or for their festive makeup.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Nov 26, 2013)

rockin said:


> Urban Decay Naked 3 is now available to pre-order at http://www.lookfantastic.com/urban-decay-naked-3/10876416.html
> 
> The release date is 21st December.  You would think it would be released earlier so that people have time to buy them as Christmas presents, or for their festive makeup.
> At least we know what day it is out now over here but I don't think i'll be pre-ordering especially as it won't even get here in time for Xmas. The 21st is a saturday so i'll just brave the Xmas hordes in Manchester city centre and try and get it from the counter in Debenhams. I might try to call them and see if they'll reserve me one.
> ...


  I really want to try that and will pick it up next time they do a big online 40% off. I'm nearly out of my Emma Hardie and though i like balm cleansing I just don't think that the EH is actually worth the money and think other cheaper balms would do just as well. Though my skin looks better it's only because balms don't dry my skin out as much rather than any particular benefit from the ingredients in the EH. I think the chamomile would be excellent for my skin redness.


----------



## charlotte366 (Nov 26, 2013)

I pre ordered...its my last beauty purchase aside from spending my spacenk gift card and points.   I am struggling to use my gift card though, I bought all the bits for NARS holiday, I grabbed the ambient light powder and concealer and my face oil I wanted to get the GWP, I don't think I need the Laura Mercier Cavier Stick set as I already have one of the shades and I don't really need another bundle of cream shadows.  The only thing I can think of is to grab some diptique, aromotherapy assosiates or an new cleansing balm?  I quite like the Bais Candle...its stronger than my jasmine one that I have, think I will enjoy burning it. it is also a proper mini size not the tiny ones they gave away before!  I decided to skip guerlain holiday and haven't missed it!  I worked out at the weekend that I have pretty much enought skincare and bodycare to last a year and I won't need any make up till lord knows when.  I am going to no buy in 2014 until at least 30 June. Then I might consider going further. I put a deposit down on another expensive dream holiday at the end of last week, so hopefully that should help me focus and reduce my beauty spending as I would like a new camera lens to take with me!  Today I am wearing the same as yesterday just no blush as I left home too early to go hunting for anything else in the draw....lazy this morning!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 26, 2013)

rockin said:


> Urban Decay Naked 3 is now available to pre-order at http://www.lookfantastic.com/urban-decay-naked-3/10876416.html
> 
> The release date is 21st December.  You would think it would be released earlier so that people have time to buy them as Christmas presents, or for their festive makeup.


  Thanks. There is a seller on eBay who is already selling them and they have tons! I keep thinking I should buy from there if I can get it cheaper, but I'm a bit scared it's a fake. But surely they can't already be making fakes!? 

  Also I wonder if it will be exclusive to Debenhams or HoF first, I've heard of an early Dec release date.


----------



## rockin (Nov 26, 2013)

I was in HoF yesterday and was going to ask at the Urban Decay counter to find out when Naked 3 is due, but the SA must have been at her lunch break.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Nov 26, 2013)

mushroomteagirl said:


> At least we know what day it is out now over here but I don't think i'll be pre-ordering especially as it won't even get here in time for Xmas. The 21st is a saturday so i'll just brave the Xmas hordes in Manchester city centre and try and get it from the counter in Debenhams. I might try to call them and see if they'll reserve me one.
> 
> I really want to try that and will pick it up next time they do a big online 40% off. I'm nearly out of my Emma Hardie and though i like balm cleansing I just don't think that the EH is actually worth the money and think other cheaper balms would do just as well. Though my skin looks better it's only because balms don't dry my skin out as much rather than any particular benefit from the ingredients in the EH. I think the chamomile would be excellent for my skin redness.


  I don't fancy battling through Mank on the Saturday before Xmas!
It is beyond me why they haven't released it earlier too, surely it would be THE no1 beauty gift of 2013?
I like the colours in it so i want it but then i dislike buying massive palettes, im all about portability!

  I mean i havent tried the EH but for a possible dupe for less than a tenner i think it'd deffo be worth investigating!


----------



## IHughes (Nov 26, 2013)

Alisha1 said:


> This is what I do with mascara also, I have a sample of Lancomes Bi-fical which I'm using and really love now! When I wear eye makeup I use an oil to take off my eye makeup followed by EH Moringa Balm, I got a sample of Eve Loms and can't wait to try that and compare
> 
> 
> Sounds good I think I might check it out once my Lancome Bi-Facil has finished!
> ...


  I don't know what to spend my voucher on! I have the 50 pound voucher and 5 pounds as N.dulge reward. I got the NARS lip set for my mum for xmas, otherwise I'd get it for myself. I'm not sure about the Laura Mercier caviar sticks as I've never tried them and I'm more of an eyeshadow girl. I have some Urban Decay chubby eye pencils and I never reach for them, so I'm not sure whether to buy them or not. 
  After this Space NK voucher I'm going on a serious no buy for as long as I can, so now I really want to spend the voucher wisely haha!! Any ideas?


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Nov 26, 2013)

http://londontheinside.com/2013/11/23/christmas-comes-early-selfridges/


  found this.
  i'm jealous i want one of these vouchers!
  i thought they'd email them out to everyone like they did last year?

  i'd use the code online, but my bank card got cancelled yesterday because of fraud on it, so now i can't buy anything online that doesn't have paypal as an option, noooo!
  first i can't place my debenhams order now this - the one i've been looking forward to!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 26, 2013)

kerry-jane88 said:


> http://londontheinside.com/2013/11/23/christmas-comes-early-selfridges/
> 
> 
> found this.
> ...


  It says you can print out the voucher.


----------



## Erinaceina (Nov 26, 2013)

IHughes said:


> I don't know what to spend my voucher on! I have the 50 pound voucher and 5 pounds as N.dulge reward. I got the NARS lip set for my mum for xmas, otherwise I'd get it for myself. I'm not sure about the Laura Mercier caviar sticks as I've never tried them and I'm more of an eyeshadow girl. I have some Urban Decay chubby eye pencils and I never reach for them, so I'm not sure whether to buy them or not.
> After this Space NK voucher I'm going on a serious no buy for as long as I can, so now I really want to spend the voucher wisely haha!! Any ideas?


  I really liked the look of the Lipstick Queen lipsticks.  I haven't got round to trying them yet, so I can't give you an outright recommendation, but that could be something to look at.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Nov 26, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> It says you can print out the voucher.


  I figured as much, I don't think they're sticking charlotte tilbury in the Manchester store though :/


----------



## rockin (Nov 26, 2013)

Who fancies eyeshadow infused with cocoa?  http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2013/11/faced-chocolate-bar-eye-palette-sneak-peek.html


----------



## IHughes (Nov 26, 2013)

Erinaceina said:


> I really liked the look of the Lipstick Queen lipsticks.  I haven't got round to trying them yet, so I can't give you an outright recommendation, but that could be something to look at.


  Hey that's a good suggestion!! I'd never heard of them before I started looking on Space NK. I'm going to try and look for reviews and swatches.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Nov 26, 2013)

rockin said:


> Who fancies eyeshadow infused with cocoa?  http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2013/11/faced-chocolate-bar-eye-palette-sneak-peek.html


  Me!  It looks so cool!


----------



## Alisha1 (Nov 26, 2013)

kerry-jane88 said:


> http://londontheinside.com/2013/11/23/christmas-comes-early-selfridges/
> 
> 
> found this.
> ...


  They emailed me a barcode saying I can use it from Thursday but you might be able to show a Selfridges member that voucher on your phone because I know you can do that with the one they emailed me. 

  I think I remember Selfridges saying on Twitter that you can now pay by Paypal a while ago but I check as there website is crashing :/ the sale has probably started!


----------



## charlotte366 (Nov 27, 2013)

I have some Lipstick Queen, I like the Saints and Sinners Formula, but I don't  love my Jean Queen or Medieval as much. I personally don't think they are that great compared with some of the other high end lipsticks I have, in fact I prefer the new Rimmel moisture Lipsticks to my Lipstick Queen ones.  Today I am wearing: YSL Youth Liberator, Nars Creamy Concealer, Kevyn Aucoin Sculpting Powder, NARS Daydream Blush & Hourglass Diffused Ambient Light Powder. As everything was so neutral and my ezcema on my eye was bad enough to warrent a dose of steriod cream this morning and glasses instead of contacts, I went for a statement lip, I chose Bare Escentual Moxie Lipstick in Risk It All, a lovely hot pink. I love this formula, pigmented, long wearing and comfortable on the lips, quite moisturising without being slippy!  I think I have half decided how to spend my space nk voucher: Mini Diptyique Orange Chai candle, the new Ren Moisturising Balm, I have a spare £16 to spend so debating on the final item to order!  I am finding it really hard to spend, I think it is because I have started an inventory of my collection, and it brought it home to me, that I really do have too much :-( I definately can't wear 20 foundations at once!  Once I am fully finished the inventory I need to work out what I want to keep and what I would like to sell/throw. No buy is definately happening for 6 months next year, I may start a thread if anyone wants to join/support each other?


----------



## pnfpn (Nov 27, 2013)

charlotte366 said:


> No buy is definately happening for 6 months next year, I may start a thread if anyone wants to join/support each other?


  Count me in! I'm sorting out my basics and listing what I want to try in each category and I've already started looking at my stash, already pulled out a bunch of LE Sleek palettes I barely touched.


  Rant time: Selfridges website! Trying to order some bits for friends and the order wouldn't process twice, then I realised I had the wrong card and had left it at home. So I used paypal to complete the transaction since the right card was registered. Yeah, didn't process again!! One of the items I was getting went out of stock while I was in the process and of course the site doesn't tell me that. I had to check each item individually to make sure. So no Paypal has my money till Selfridges releases it, I don't really want to order again till I know it's sorted and I get my money back but christ what a fudge up.


----------



## IHughes (Nov 27, 2013)

Well I've ordered the Hourglass Luquid Lipstick in Muse and the pack of two Lipstick Queen Sinner formulas (Hot Rose and Fire Red)  I caved in and decided to try the hourglass liquid lipstick because I really like those formulas as I love long wearing lipsticks. The YSL Glossy stains are the bomb and I also have a mac one. They aren't the easiest to put on and you have to be careful eating but otherwise they last all day! I'll tell you what it's like when I get it. As for the Lipstick Queen lippies you made me curious and now I wanted to try them. I'll tell you what I think.   Hey I see you have the Kevyn Aucoin sculpture powder, what do you think? Has anyone got any other of his products??


----------



## Alisha1 (Nov 27, 2013)

pnfpn said:


> Count me in! I'm sorting out my basics and listing what I want to try in each category and I've already started looking at my stash, already pulled out a bunch of LE Sleek palettes I barely touched.
> 
> 
> Rant time: Selfridges website! Trying to order some bits for friends and the order wouldn't process twice, then I realised I had the wrong card and had left it at home. So I used paypal to complete the transaction since the right card was registered. Yeah, didn't process again!! One of the items I was getting went out of stock while I was in the process and of course the site doesn't tell me that. I had to check each item individually to make sure. So no Paypal has my money till Selfridges releases it, I don't really want to order again till I know it's sorted and I get my money back but christ what a fudge up.
> ...


  I haven't tried any of the Kevin Aucoin products but I remember Wayne Goss raving about a few products, they have a counter in the Birmingham store but I didn't check it out as I really don't need any more makeup! Lol


----------



## rockin (Nov 28, 2013)

I noticed last night that Boots now sell Sleek - online at least.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Nov 28, 2013)

I've just spent far too much money ordering the Wayne Goss brushes as they came back in stock off Love Makeup. I hadn't even considered purchasing them before


----------



## IHughes (Nov 28, 2013)

mushroomteagirl said:


> I've just spent far too much money ordering the Wayne Goss brushes as they came back in stock off Love Makeup. I hadn't even considered purchasing them before


  I wanted to buy some of them! Tell us what they're like when you get them!!


----------



## charlotte366 (Nov 28, 2013)

Yes i like it much better than NYX taupe in my opinion, it is a very soft powder, blends really well and has that gray tone rather than orange!


----------



## charlotte366 (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *mushroomteagirl* 



I've just spent far too much money ordering the Wayne Goss brushes as they came back in stock off Love Makeup. I hadn't even considered purchasing them before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  they are lovely, I have the eye blending brushes and the small powder one, I use them all the time, so soft much nicer than my mac 217's. The small powder is great for blush contour highlight or precision powdering,  use it all the time!


----------



## charlotte366 (Nov 28, 2013)

I know its too late for mushroomteagirl but on my last oder from love makeup I had a 10% off code which was valid until 20 Nov 2013, I just ordered another goss no 4 brush as I use mine daily and tried the code, it still works! I am going to sell my 217's as I much prefer this brush for crease and blending work.  code is nov13 if anyone wants to try it!  Also I am going to add some more bits to my sale over the weekend, including lots of mac and some tarte blushes, If anyone is after anything specific let me know I may be able to help if it is from an older mac collection, I haven't bought much MAC in the last 18 months. I spoke to a friend last night and we agreed that I need to half my collection by June, so I plan on using up stuff but also selling bits on here and ebay.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Nov 28, 2013)

Anyone heard any good black Friday deals? I want some stuff off cult beauty for xmas but thought I'd wait see if anything happens. Also my new bank card came yay! But im going to try be mindful with my new purchases!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Nov 28, 2013)

charlotte366 said:


> I know its too late for mushroomteagirl but on my last oder from love makeup I had a 10% off code which was valid until 20 Nov 2013, I just ordered another goss no 4 brush as I use mine daily and tried the code, it still works! I am going to sell my 217's as I much prefer this brush for crease and blending work.  code is nov13 if anyone wants to try it!  Also I am going to add some more bits to my sale over the weekend, including lots of mac and some tarte blushes, If anyone is after anything specific let me know I may be able to help if it is from an older mac collection, I haven't bought much MAC in the last 18 months. I spoke to a friend last night and we agreed that I need to half my collection by June, so I plan on using up stuff but also selling bits on here and ebay.


  Sounds like you're doing well with your planning! I just did a ruthless clear out, I'll offer the bits up to my sis and mum. I've sold a few beauty bits on ebay for reasonably cheap prices, im not precious about getting anywhere near the original rrp but I can't compete with people selling fakes or starting listings at 99p! :/


----------



## charlotte366 (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *kerry-jane88* 




Sounds like you're doing well with your planning!
I just did a ruthless clear out, I'll offer the bits up to my sis and mum.
I've sold a few beauty bits on ebay for reasonably cheap prices, im not precious about getting anywhere near the original rrp but I can't compete with people selling fakes or starting listings at 99p! :/


  I try to sell on here as well, and I have had a lot of success, my first problem occured today, I sold a 15 pan palette with my collection of pressed pigments, except all but one of the pigments smashed in transit ;-(   Kind of not surprised as they are delicate but I used loads of bubble wrap etc. Now I have to try to claim off collect plus for the damage :-( I already offer the lady a refund once collect plus pay out compensation but I suspect its going to be quite difficult to deal with collect plus :-(  Note to self, don't send hand pressed pigments-disaster waiting to happen!


----------



## pnfpn (Nov 28, 2013)

Alisha1 said:


> Hope they sort it out for you! The site crashed on me so many times! But I didn't get anything


  So far nothing from them. Haven't had time to ring but Paypal are being just as useless. Turned off from ordering from Selfridges now. The email I sent to customer services hasn't been replied to either and it's been over a day now since I sent it. We'll probably go London on saturday to buy since I was getting stuff for friends in the US otherwise I wouldn't bother at all.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Nov 28, 2013)

charlotte366 said:


> I try to sell on here as well, and I have had a lot of success, my first problem occured today, I sold a 15 pan palette with my collection of pressed pigments, except all but one of the pigments smashed in transit ;-(
> 
> Kind of not surprised as they are delicate but I used loads of bubble wrap etc. Now I have to try to claim off collect plus for the damage :-( I already offer the lady a refund once collect plus pay out compensation but I suspect its going to be quite difficult to deal with collect plus :-(
> 
> Note to self, don't send hand pressed pigments-disaster waiting to happen!


  Actually it's not that bad as i have had to claim from them before for missing items that i'd sold through eBay, i thought it would be much worse from what i'd read online.


----------



## rockin (Nov 28, 2013)

I have received an email from Stila UK about their 'Black Friday' offer:



  Today is Thanksgiving in the US, so that means tomorrow is Black Friday - the official start of the Christmas shopping season.
  To celebrate we are thrilled to offer you *20% off *all orders on stila.co.uk from midnight tonight!
  Just enter the code "*blackfriday*" on checkout.
  Offer ends Saturday 30th November at 11:59pm.



  Meanwhile, NYX UK are doing free delivery if you spend over £10 from now until 9am on 2nd December.


----------



## Alisha1 (Nov 28, 2013)

pnfpn said:


> So far nothing from them. Haven't had time to ring but Paypal are being just as useless. Turned off from ordering from Selfridges now. The email I sent to customer services hasn't been replied to either and it's been over a day now since I sent it. We'll probably go London on saturday to buy since I was getting stuff for friends in the US otherwise I wouldn't bother at all.


  I had a problem last year with selfridges when I placed an order for a 75ml illamasqua perfume gift set and they sent me a 30ml gift set. I rang them and they where useless so I posted a complaint on twitter and that got their attention sure enough. I was told to email them my details which I did and they got back to me saying they will see what they can do and contact me again. Two weeks past and they did no such thing so I sent them a tweet again and an email after which they contacted me and offered me a £30 voucher so I could buy the full size perfume if I returned the 30ml set which I did.

  It was not a great experience at all but my advice is if you want their attention send them a tweet or post on facebook as they respond faster as it's ruining their brands appearance! I prefer their CS then Debenhams but imo Estee Lauder companies CS are the best (I've only had experiences with MAC and Jo Malone)


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Nov 28, 2013)

Alisha1 said:


> That's good to know I've been meaning to try some of his brushes - might order some if I get through this weekend without buying anything...
> 
> I had a problem last year with selfridges when I placed an order for a 75ml illamasqua perfume gift set and they sent me a 30ml gift set. I rang them and they where useless so I posted a complaint on twitter and that got their attention sure enough. I was told to email them my details which I did and they got back to me saying they will see what they can do and contact me again. Two weeks past and they did no such thing so I sent them a tweet again and an email after which they contacted me and offered me a £30 voucher so I could buy the full size perfume if I returned the 30ml set which I did.
> 
> It was not a great experience at all but my advice is if you want their attention send them a tweet or post on facebook as they respond faster as it's ruining their brands appearance! I prefer their CS then Debenhams but imo Estee Lauder companies CS are the best (I've only had experiences with MAC and Jo Malone)


  yeah i've had some trouble with online returns with selfridges  and they just didn't get back to me so i rang them, didn't sort it out so i had to ring them again because they ignored emails.
  it does seem nowadays that if you want a problem sorted with a company, that you have to make your grievances public, but they've made it that way!

  any problems i've ever had with mac online is a different story, i've always had the issue resolved with bonuses!


----------



## rockin (Nov 28, 2013)

Tarte coming to the UK  http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2013/11/tarte-cosmetics-uk.html


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Nov 28, 2013)

rockin said:


> Tarte coming to the UK  http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2013/11/tarte-cosmetics-uk.html


  Oh no my poor wallet!


----------



## rockin (Nov 28, 2013)

I just want to try one of their blushes.  I see so many good reviews of them.


----------



## Alisha1 (Nov 28, 2013)

rockin said:


> Tarte coming to the UK  http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2013/11/tarte-cosmetics-uk.html


  I was going to post this but forgot! I can't wait to try their products especially their blushes! So much for a makeup ban in the new year...!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Nov 28, 2013)

rockin said:


> Tarte coming to the UK  http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2013/11/tarte-cosmetics-uk.html


  wahooo!

  just need marc jacobs beauty and kora organics to get a better release over here and i'm happy!


----------



## jennyap (Nov 28, 2013)

rockin said:


> Meanwhile, NYX UK are doing free delivery if you spend over £10 from now until 9am on 2nd December.


  Excellent, might finally place an order for some of their lip pencils, thanks  





rockin said:


> Tarte coming to the UK  http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2013/11/tarte-cosmetics-uk.html


  Awesome! I'm definitely interested in trying a few of their products - blush as already mentioned, the lip tints and the eye cream.


----------



## rockin (Nov 29, 2013)

20% off selected American brands at Escentual - ends Sunday 1st December



*Barry M Cosmetics* ‏@*BarryMCosmetics*  4m
  HAPPY 'PINK' FRIDAY!! Use code COSY10 to get 10% OFF all online sales on http://barrym.com  until midnight, GMT Saturday


----------



## rockin (Nov 29, 2013)

Cocktail Cosmetics:

  [h=4]Save 20% with our Black Friday Sale.[/h]   

  Claim a 20% discount on all products across the site with our Black Friday sale.

  Valid for just two days - 29th and 30th November.  Make sure you don't miss out on an opportunity to stock up with those festive beauty essentials.

  To claim just use the code *BF2013* at the checkout


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Nov 29, 2013)

REN have 20% today only with the code XMAS20


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 29, 2013)

Is anyone going to the Clothes Show in Birmingham next week? If so, would you be able to pick up a Models Own Showstopper 2014 polish for me pretty please?


----------



## pnfpn (Nov 29, 2013)

I got a Tarte blush and there was a mini lipstick in the Sephora set both sent from the US I LOVE them!!! So excited to see Tarte here!

  Selfridges are really effin useless. I called them 3 times, emailed twice. Tweets to them to and sent to the second email they gave me. #Had to go via my bank to get the money sorted. Really not shopping there again. Shame really, I wanted ore Suqqu.


----------



## rockin (Nov 30, 2013)

http://www.reallyree.com/2013/11/urban-decay-naked-3-palette-preview-early-release.html


----------



## rockin (Nov 30, 2013)

I am not happy with halfpriceperfumes.co.uk 

  I placed an order with them on 16th November and I haven't got it yet.  On checking the 'tracking' it says 'Preparation in progress',  so it's not even been sent yet.  I haven't even received an email to explain the delay.  I tried calling them 3 times and there was no answer.


----------



## Alisha1 (Dec 1, 2013)

rockin said:


> I am not happy with halfpriceperfumes.co.uk
> 
> I placed an order with them on 16th November and I haven't got it yet.  On checking the 'tracking' it says 'Preparation in progress',  so it's not even been sent yet.  I haven't even received an email to explain the delay.  I tried calling them 3 times and there was no answer.


  Do they not have an email address? I hope they sort it out for you! If they don't sort it out for you, you could contact paypal/your debit card company and see if there is anything they can do, I think if you pay by debit card and the transaction falls through the company has to cover it upto an amount of £100 but check online to be sure


----------



## rockin (Dec 1, 2013)

I've emailed them and left a message on their Facebook.  Let's see what excuse they come up with.


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (Dec 2, 2013)

Debenhams has 15% off beauty today. Except mac and Tom Ford, those 2 have 10% off.  Oh chanel is excluded.


----------



## charlotte366 (Dec 2, 2013)

If anyone wants tarte blushes I have 3 which I want to sell...  Natural Beauty, Amused and Frisky.  All still in their plastic boxes, swatched once with a clean 187, you can't even tell....if anyone is interested then please PM me, if not off to ebay for these babies...!


----------



## charlotte366 (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *MakeMeUp79* 



Debenhams has 15% off beauty today. Except mac and Tom Ford, those 2 have 10% off.  Oh chanel is excluded.


  I want the chanel xmas palette, but resisting!  Has anyone used there space nk voucher online yet...I can't seem to get it to apply at the checkout.....confused!  If not I will spend it in a shop when I go to london at the weekend, but would rather order online if I can incase the shop doesn't have what I want!


----------



## charlotte366 (Dec 2, 2013)

http://www.specktra.net/t/185739/2014-project-no-buy-support-thread#post_2514145  The no buy support thread I have started if anyone fancies it....everyone makes there own rules obviously!


----------



## IHughes (Dec 2, 2013)

charlotte366 said:


> MakeMeUp79 said:
> 
> 
> > Debenhams has 15% off beauty today. Except mac and Tom Ford, those 2 have 10% off. Oh chanel is excluded.
> ...


  I've used my 50 pound voucher online and it worked out fine, you need to put XMAS13 and then the long number that appears, with the hyphen too (if there was one, I can't remember). 
  I hope that helps!


----------



## rockin (Dec 2, 2013)

From 2nd to 9th December, Illamasqua are doing this set for £50, which they say is worth £129  http://www.illamasqua.com/shop/products/christmas-gifts-1/limited-edition-black-christmas-gift-box


----------



## charlotte366 (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *IHughes* 



 
I've used my 50 pound voucher online and it worked out fine, you need to put XMAS13 and then the long number that appears, with the hyphen too (if there was one, I can't remember). 
I hope that helps!



  Turns out you have to enter it as a promo code rather than a gift card!  I finally placed my order, Picked up a mini Dipytque orange chai xmas candle, the Ren moisturising balm cream and a nars concealer in vanilla. Total cost to me after using the gift card and my indulge points = £5!  All I need to do now is avoid the space nk xmas sale....it was very dangerous last year...far to many really nice things....


----------



## charlotte366 (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *rockin* 



From 2nd to 9th December, Illamasqua are doing this set for £50, which they say is worth £129  http://www.illamasqua.com/shop/products/christmas-gifts-1/limited-edition-black-christmas-gift-box



  It is good value, but I am trying to be good and I bought a lot of illamasqua in their 50% off sale a while back....I haven't used a lot of it and some of it I wasn't that impressed with....blushes yes..mascara no....


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Dec 2, 2013)

rockin said:


> From 2nd to 9th December, Illamasqua are doing this set for £50, which they say is worth £129  http://www.illamasqua.com/shop/products/christmas-gifts-1/limited-edition-black-christmas-gift-box
> 
> 
> 
> It is good value, but I am trying to be good and I bought a lot of illamasqua in their 50% off sale a while back....I haven't used a lot of it and some of it I wasn't that impressed with....blushes yes..mascara no....


  their mascara is pants!


----------



## Erinaceina (Dec 2, 2013)

MakeMeUp79 said:


> Debenhams has 15% off beauty today. Except mac and Tom Ford, those 2 have 10% off. Oh chanel is excluded.


  I'm torn between really wanting to get a paint pot and the 242 and the nightmare of my last experience shopping online with Debenhams.  I placed an order on 10th November for a Divine Night lipstick and a lip glass, but the order didn't go through right due to a glitch in their website.  So I placed a second order, only to find that they'd actually taken the money anyway.  I had to go backwards and forwards with customer services, every time explaining what had happened and being told different things.  Finally, they told me that the order had been created but not entered into the system correctly so it had never gone through to the orders department.  They offered me a refund and told me that they'd send me an email when it was processed.  I never received an email.  When I tried to call customer services again today, they told me they couldn't find an order made with that card.  In the end, I had to call my bank, who told me that the money had just gone back onto my account.  I've ended up spending far more money on phone calls and bus fares (I actually went into the shop a couple of times) to get this sorted than I would have saved with the 15% which they had at the time.  Oh, and they cancelled my order of the Divine Night lipstick in the second order, despite the fact that it was showing as in stock when I ordered.  So, I swore about two hours ago that I'd never use Debenhams online again.  But the temptation of getting those couple of bits is still pulling at me...

  Oh, Asos has some of the Illamasqua blushes at £11.50.  I'm finding that pretty tempting as well.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Dec 2, 2013)

Erinaceina said:


> I'm torn between really wanting to get a paint pot and the 242 and the nightmare of my last experience shopping online with Debenhams.  I placed an order on 10th November for a Divine Night lipstick and a lip glass, but the order didn't go through right due to a glitch in their website.  So I placed a second order, only to find that they'd actually taken the money anyway.  I had to go backwards and forwards with customer services, every time explaining what had happened and being told different things.  Finally, they told me that the order had been created but not entered into the system correctly so it had never gone through to the orders department.  They offered me a refund and told me that they'd send me an email when it was processed.  I never received an email.  When I tried to call customer services again today, they told me they couldn't find an order made with that card.  In the end, I had to call my bank, who told me that the money had just gone back onto my account.  I've ended up spending far more money on phone calls and bus fares (I actually went into the shop a couple of times) to get this sorted than I would have saved with the 15% which they had at the time.  Oh, and they cancelled my order of the Divine Night lipstick in the second order, despite the fact that it was showing as in stock when I ordered.  So, I swore about two hours ago that I'd never use Debenhams online again.  But the temptation of getting those couple of bits is still pulling at me...  Oh, Asos has some of the Illamasqua blushes at £11.50.  I'm finding that pretty tempting as well.


  That really sucks, it's why I dont buy my le mac stuff from debenhams anymore because they cant seem to put it up on their site correctly.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Dec 4, 2013)

anyone getting any of the riri collection?

  i just asked mac chat if it was launching online tomorrow she said it was secret information!

  i know selfridges are getting it i just want to know what time it's going to show up on mac.

  i was up at 6am looking for the hayley williams collab!


----------



## xfarrax (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm working all day tomorrow gona be keeping my phone on me hahah and debit card so I can do it through there . I'm interested in both lipsticks and possibly bronzer...


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 4, 2013)

The Ri-Ri collection is a pass for me again. I really couldn't care less about Rihanna and I've almost gone off make up, certainly Mac.


----------



## pnfpn (Dec 4, 2013)

According to Temptalia it'll launch in UK/Europe on the 10th.


----------



## rockin (Dec 4, 2013)

Selfridges have tweeted:


*Selfridges.com* ‏@*Selfridges* 
  Just in: RiRi  M∙A∙C Holiday collection has arrived, exclusively @*Selfridges*. Shop now: http://bit.ly/1eYbR8A


----------



## raych1984 (Dec 4, 2013)

The Debenhams 15% off event is now applicable to MAC, Tom Ford and Chanel


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Dec 4, 2013)

Got my riri brush and bag ordered  Also just ordered the ubran decay anarchy palette from debenhams as Id been lusting after that and hoping it would become available over here. A dangerous day when im in bed in the dark making all these purchases!


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Dec 5, 2013)

kerry-jane88 said:


> A dangerous day when im in bed in the dark making all these purchases!


  Good call on the Anarchy palette, just ordered mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just counting down the days till Naked 3 now!

  Nothing for me from Rihanna, the only thing that slightly interested me was the Cockiness liner but as it's not actually rose gold I am going to skip.


----------



## rockin (Dec 5, 2013)

Remington have a special offer on - Keratin Therapy hairdryer, straighteners and paddle brush set for £50 instead of £150 and free postage too.

  http://uk.remington-europe.com/christmas-gifts/keratin-therapy-gift-set-k1000gp.html

  Offer available from 9am to midnight, today only.

DeDeal available from 9am until midnight on Thursday 5th December 2013. Only available to purchase online, while stocks last.al available from 9am until midnight on Deal available from 9am until midnight on Thursday 5th December 2013. Only available to purchase online, while stocks last.Thursday 5th December 2013. Only available to purchase online, while stocks last.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Dec 6, 2013)

Ladies for those of you with Debenhams beauty cards it's best to check your point for any purchases in the past month have actually gone on your card. I put my beauty card details in on my first order and after that it was listed on the right hard side so i thought it was stored and all points would be added automatically. However i checked my statement just now to check how many points i'd be getting and they just weren't showing (either too low or not at all) so i just rang them and they are claiming that i didn't put my points ID in, anyway they are adding them manually now so you may need to give them a call too if yours are also messed up. Bit of a shambles!


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (Dec 6, 2013)

I noticed this as well! In fact I called them about my October statement cause £15 was missing. Said it would show with this month ... but nothing. So I called them again ... still waiting to see if it will be added.


----------



## pnfpn (Dec 6, 2013)

I didn't get my statement till the very very end of Nov, normally I get them around 18-19th of the month.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 6, 2013)

pnfpn said:


> I didn't get my statement till the very very end of Nov, normally I get them around 18-19th of the month.


  They update the points every penultimate Thursday of the month. Hth.


----------



## pnfpn (Dec 6, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> They update the points every penultimate Thursday of the month. Hth.


  Haha! Now I feel silly, it never occurred to me it would be like that. Thanks!


----------



## Erinaceina (Dec 7, 2013)

I'm going into town to get my stuff from the RiRi collection on Thursday.  The bus fare is fare cheaper than paying for shipping (especially as I need to go in to buy groceries anyway)!  I don't care at all about Rihanna herself, but I'm obsessed with fuchsia, so I'm definitely getting Pleasurebomb.  I'm also interested in Bad Girl RiRi, but I really want to see how it looks on fair skin.  There's so much stuff I want out of the permanent collection that I'm not going to go for something that's just meh.  I've been thinking about buying a deep brown eyeliner and a glitzy gold shadow to do a Christmassy look (although I have more than my fair share of golds as it is).  I can't afford to do that AND buy both of the RiRi lipsticks which I've got my eye on.

  Having said that, I just ordered Illamasqua's Tremble blush from Asos today.  With the current discount plus the 20% off voucher, it cost me £9.20 (usual price is £18.00), so I feel like it's a good deal.  That's how I'm justifying it to myself, anyway.  While my skin is fair and cool-toned, I've been having real problems with cool pink blushes like NARS Angelika lately.  They're just looking frostbite purple-blue against my skin in winter, so I decided that of course what I needed to do was to look for some warmer pink blushes, in the hopes that they'd give me a nice glow instead.  I've been wanting to try an Illamasqua blush for ages, and the discount seemed too good to miss out on.


----------



## rockin (Dec 7, 2013)

I did rather well with the Pixi Alchemy eye palette.  I had an email from Lookfantastic offering 15% discount and £1 postage with the code ELF. 

  I added the palette to my basket and entered the code ELF.  Then I changed the postage to free postage (I didn't need it in a hurry so thought I'd save the £1 postage charge) and the total dropped to £2.95 plus a PayPal fee of 3p, making it £2.98!  I went ahead, half expecting to get an email later saying there had been an error and they wouldn't be supplying it at that price, so I was very surprised when I got a dispatch email.  It arrived this morning. 



  I was fancying the Laura Mercier eyeshadow palette.  I don't suppose anyone knows if it is still available anywhere?


----------



## Erinaceina (Dec 7, 2013)

rockin said:


> I did rather well with the Pixi Alchemy eye palette.  I had an email from Lookfantastic offering 15% discount and £1 postage with the code ELF.
> 
> I added the palette to my basket and entered the code ELF.  Then I changed the postage to free postage (I didn't need it in a hurry so thought I'd save the £1 postage charge) and the total dropped to £2.95 plus a PayPal fee of 3p, making it £2.98!  I went ahead, half expecting to get an email later saying there had been an error and they wouldn't be supplying it at that price, so I was very surprised when I got a dispatch email.  It arrived this morning.
> 
> ...


  The LM palette seems to be a House of Fraser exclusive and I can't see it on the website anymore.  However, if you have a HoF near you that stocks LM, they may still have it in stock.  It is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## rockin (Dec 7, 2013)

Erinaceina said:


> The LM palette seems to be a House of Fraser exclusive and I can't see it on the website anymore.  However, if you have a HoF near you that stocks LM, they may still have it in stock.  It is absolutely gorgeous.


 
  Unfortunately our HoF doesn't stock Laura Mercier.  They don't stock MAC either, but they say they get a lot of requests for it.


----------



## Erinaceina (Dec 7, 2013)

rockin said:


> Unfortunately our HoF doesn't stock Laura Mercier.  They don't stock MAC either, but they say they get a lot of requests for it.


  Pants.   You could try calling them, I suppose.  Alternatively, I know that the HoF in Guildford stocks LM.  I don't know how much of a drive that would be for you.  There are also HoFs in London and Westfield that stock LM, according to the website.


----------



## rockin (Dec 7, 2013)

All much too far for me, I'm afraid, especially as I don't have a car.


----------



## Erinaceina (Dec 7, 2013)

rockin said:


> All much too far for me, I'm afraid, especially as I don't have a car.


  Sorry about that.   If you call them, they may be able to send it from another store to yours, but I don't know.


----------



## rockin (Dec 9, 2013)

NYX UK are having a  £1 for 1 hour Flash Sale from 1pm to 2pm today (selected sale items only, of course).


----------



## raych1984 (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks Rockin! I shall deffo place an order!!


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (Dec 10, 2013)

Rihanna is up on mac if anyone is interested. Good luck guys


----------



## jennyap (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *MakeMeUp79* 



Rihanna is up on mac if anyone is interested. Good luck guys


  I got PB but BGRR is gone already, it disappeared from my cart by the time I checked out!


----------



## raych1984 (Dec 10, 2013)

jennyap said:


> MakeMeUp79 said:
> 
> 
> > Rihanna is up on mac if anyone is interested. Good luck guys
> ...









 grr MAC. Just grr. Keep stalking the Debs and HoF sites


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (Dec 10, 2013)

raych1984 said:


> hboy:  grr MAC. Just grr. Keep stalking the Debs and HoF sites


  I got PB and BGRR... By the skin of my teeth. Checked out n went back to the page n they were sold out. Interested in the bronzer but I will head into store on Thursday for that as I am not sure if it will work on my complexion. Might pick up the nail polish too


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 10, 2013)

Just as well I didn't want anything from Rihanna. I don't have the energy to stalk websites. I've already done that a few times lately with indie nail polish and I'm getting really sick of it. Plus I've been so busy with school and Christmas stuff, I can't be bothered, lol.


----------



## Erinaceina (Dec 10, 2013)

I was planning on heading into town on Thursday for RiRi.  As I live so close to a counter, it seemed ridiculous to go through all that stress when I could just go and get what I want at the same time as I get my groceries.  I'm also not sure quite what I want.  I know that I really want PB, but the only pics I've seen of BGRR on fair skin haven't made me think that it's a must-have.  It looks like exactly the kind of warm browny neutral I wore from when I was 12 to when I was about 28, when I discovered brighter colours and realised that I didn't have to stick to one shade of lipstick.  I think I have to see what it looks like in person.  I also want to see whether Brule shows up on my skin tone, and, if it does, I'll probably pick up a pan of that.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Dec 11, 2013)

Naked 3 is up on HoF: http://www.houseoffraser.co.uk/Urba...9580-b523eb87a91e&istItemId=imrqpqmx&istBid=t

  ETA: If you spend £85 you can get £10 off using this code - hofpaypalxmas13. Just tried it and it works.


----------



## rockin (Dec 11, 2013)

mushroomteagirl said:


> Naked 3 is up on HoF: http://www.houseoffraser.co.uk/Urba...9580-b523eb87a91e&istItemId=imrqpqmx&istBid=t
> 
> ETA: If you spend £85 you can get £10 off using this code - hofpaypalxmas13. Just tried it and it works.


  Thank you!  As suspected, there is no 10% discount on Naked 3, but at least it hasn't sold out yet.  The Laura Mercier Artist Palette is also available, and that is discounted.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Dec 11, 2013)

so here's my beauty week so far:

finally posted pics of my riri mac make-up bag and the double ended brush on my blog, i'm very happy with them indeed! 

*anyone bought any of charlotte tilburys stuff yet?*
  via selfridges click and collect, i got her lipstick in stoned rose and it's very nice, it has an even sweeter scent and taste than mac!
i had ordered the cheek to chic blush in love is the drug, but when i opened it up it looked like a shimmery MESS so i decided at £27 that was a definate no.
when i think about it i'm pretty sure they'd sent the wrong colour as well, they had trouble fulfilling the order and so it took longer to arrive, as the one i ordered was a baby pink with deep pink centre and the one i opened looked almost like an orange toned bronzer!

  my urban decay anarchy face case came from debenhams, but it looked suspiciously used to me!
decided it was WAY too heavy for me to use as i'd like - as a palette I could take out with me, so i returned it.

  need all the money i can get for xmas right now, 
  considering ebaying some beauty stuff tomorrow as i'm THAT desperate!


----------



## pnfpn (Dec 11, 2013)

I have had her eye pencils for a few months now. Started with, only use 1 (Dark Pearl so awesome). I bought Bitch Perfect but I'm not opening it till Christmas. My ex MIL loves her stuff so I got her that collectors box of things! I'm hoping I can steal the Vintage Vamp quad from it.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Dec 11, 2013)

pnfpn said:


> I have had her eye pencils for a few months now. Started with, only use 1 (Dark Pearl so awesome). I bought Bitch Perfect but I'm not opening it till Christmas. My ex MIL loves her stuff so I got her that collectors box of things! I'm hoping I can steal the Vintage Vamp quad from it.


  the Vintage Vamp quad looks so beautiful!


----------



## raych1984 (Dec 11, 2013)

On Illamasqua, there is a 15% off discount code at the moment, FACEBOOK15, which is vaild for another 7 hours according to their facebook page. I went ahead and ordered Blizzard nail polish, so I got Belladonna intense lipgloss for free. Interstingly, I got the 15% off on top of my 10% off for being a member, so the two items were £11. Happy days! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 


​​


----------



## rockin (Dec 13, 2013)

There's an extra 13% off at Escentual today if you use the code FRIDAY13


----------



## charlotte366 (Dec 13, 2013)

Just got in to find naked 3 waiting for me from my pre order, can't wait to wear it in the morning, it looks lovely!


----------



## IHughes (Dec 13, 2013)

Now I've seen so many swatches I really want one! But I shouldn't…thank god it's out of stock everywhere


----------



## charlotte366 (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *IHughes* 



Now I've seen so many swatches I really want one! But I shouldn't…thank god it's out of stock everywhere



  I have worn eye looks from it for 3 days straight, I personally find naked 1 a touch too warm for me and as much as I like naked 2 it could do with more matts. This to me is a combination of 1 and 2, enough matts to mix it up, warm but not too warm.  I wore strange all over yesterday with nooner in the crease and a little bit of factory to deepen it, a lovely neutral eye perfect for dinner out with my family.  Today I was late getting up so it was a quick wash of mugshot blended at the crease.  We went to visit my brother yesterday and he lives in Bicester, 10 mins from the shopping village. I walked there after lunch and had a little browse. I looked in the CCO and they had some nice bits and pieces, loads of extra dimension stuff and MSFs. I however resisted almost everything except a gareth pugh strada blush.  I also found a lovely pair of earrings in the links shop, so I bought those as reward for not going nuts in the CCO!  I have a couple of days off over Christmas so planning on doing some more organising and storage type stuff for my stash, ready for a new year. Now off to check out the muji website!


----------



## IHughes (Dec 16, 2013)

When I first saw the release I thought I wouldn't want it, but now I've seen pics and videos I think it would look great with my green eyes. I think I'll try to resist temptation as I've already bought way too much for myself now with all the christmas deals.


----------



## Alisha1 (Dec 16, 2013)

IHughes said:


> Now I've seen so many swatches I really want one! But I shouldn't…thank god it's out of stock everywhere
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I've been trying to resist the naked 3 palette atleast until january time - especially considering I've yet to use my LM Artist Palette...! It does look really gorgeous though!


----------



## xfarrax (Dec 16, 2013)

I duno how I feel about naked 3 I have so much fall out with some shades and some remind me of the texture of midnight cowboy which I have always hated


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (Dec 16, 2013)

RiRi is back in stock on Debenhams ... As far as I can tell only riri woo is sold out as of 2 minutes ago. I snagged a bad girl riri for my sister


----------



## charlotte366 (Dec 16, 2013)

Mugshot was fine this morning and do was trick, the other colours I have used are mattes so I haven't tried everything yet


----------



## pnfpn (Dec 16, 2013)

Naked 3 is right up my alley but it's not in line with my 2014 resolutions to wear more colour so I'm giving a skip. It would have been my first Naked purchase if I  had taken the plunge but I'm over the *need* part of wanting it. Lately I've been looking at indie places to buy eyeshadows and Korean skincare so make up has taken a backseat! Though my friend is selling me a Kevyn Aucoin lipstick that I can't wait to get after Christmas.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Dec 18, 2013)

Cloud 10 beauty has a 20% off code on their facebook, works on a selection of xmas gifts. I got the sigma enlight palette


----------



## pnfpn (Dec 19, 2013)

I saw the YSL Spring blush in action today. Really disappointing. It's £42, pale pink very frosty AND so damn glittery. She said they decided last minute that the blush was going to be on sale here so you can get it now if you wish but I was really disappointed to see it.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Dec 21, 2013)

Debenhams have started putting up bits from  the spring collections from lancome, Bobbi brown and I think ysl online,it's too soon for me I wasn't prepared! Have zero money for them anyway so they will all have to wait until the new year!


----------



## xfarrax (Dec 22, 2013)

Really loving aerin Christmas offerings I bought the lipstick in red velvet a couple days back and it's amazing! So moisturising and possibly one of my most favourite reds to wear at the minute. If u ever go by an aerin counter please check it, there were some more nudey colours which I may have to go back for....


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (Dec 24, 2013)

The new collections are up on mac. Magnetic nude, huggable lip colour, punk couture and the master lass brushes.  Trying to decide if I should get what I want now or wait on Debenhams to get my points ... Decisions ....


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Hope you all have a lovely time!


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Dec 24, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Merry Christmas to you too Anita and the same to everyone else, I hope you all have fantastic days with minimum stress and family arguments but maximum booze and food


----------



## Erinaceina (Dec 24, 2013)

MakeMeUp79 said:


> The new collections are up on mac. Magnetic nude, huggable lip colour, punk couture and the master lass brushes. Trying to decide if I should get what I want now or wait on Debenhams to get my points ... Decisions …


  Punk Couture will only be online and in Selfridges, so if you want anything from PC and aren't near a Selfridges, it might be better to buy online.

  I bought Punk Couture and Instigator lipsticks and the Autoerotique blush from Magnetic Nudes.  There was a fair amount of other stuff from MN which I was also interested in, but not enough to buy it without seeing it.  If it's not there by the time that I get to see it in store, then it's not the end of the world, although I'm wondering if I should go back and buy A Natural Flirt.

  Happy Christmas, everyone!


----------



## xfarrax (Dec 24, 2013)

i bought instigator l/s from PC
  chilled fluidline and sensual spark l/s from MN

  will need to see everything else in person to make up my mind on a couple other things.


----------



## jennyap (Dec 25, 2013)

I ordered PC and Instigator from PC, plus Commotion from the Huggables. I'll wait for Debenhams for the rest (and will hopefully get a chance to swatch in person before making a final decision)


----------



## charlotte366 (Dec 25, 2013)

Happy Christmas Everyone!

  I just did damage in the spacenk sale, but managed to empty my Selfridges basket before ordering and continuing to resist!


----------



## charlotte366 (Dec 25, 2013)

mushroomteagirl said:


> I've just ordered the lippies from Punk Couture and the fluidlines from Magnetic Nude along with the Masterclass brushes. I suspect the smaller brushes will turn out to be a waste of money but i'm intrigued and you never know!
> 
> *After having my Goss brushes a good few weeks now I can't say i'm impressed with any apart from 2, 3 and 4. I was especially disappointed with 1 which left hairs all over my face and after spending an age didn't even do a good job of my foundation as it was streaky as hell. As for the xmas brush though soft (though not incredibly so, 2 is much softer) it also sheds and has bled dye terribly everywhere when washing and has ended up turning some of my white hair brushes a lovely shade of dirty green
> 
> ...


  Oh no, that's awful about the brushes, I haven't washed mine yet, lust been using for powder so wiping clean on a flannel after each use.

If my holiday brush does that I will be emailing love make up and asking a refund, at £50 it is not acceptable!


----------



## rockin (Dec 29, 2013)

I hope everyone had a good Christmas.  We just got back from my parents'.  I would have ordered True Chartreuse online, but MAC didn't give any other shipping  option other than the fast one, and I worried that I wouldn't be home before it arrived, so I missed out on it.  They think they're doing people a favour by giving everyone express delivery, but it doesn't help those who are away at relatives' for Christmas.   I'm going to wait until either Debenhams or House Of Fraser get the collections before I order, so that I can get points and/or cashback.  Does anyone know when they are expected to be available at either of these places online?  I want a few pieces from Magnetic Nude and a couple of Huggable Lipcolours.  True Chartreuse was the only thing I wanted from Punk Couture as dark lippies look pretty scary on me.


----------



## dancewithme (Dec 29, 2013)

rockin said:


> I hope everyone had a good Christmas.  We just got back from my parents'.  I would have ordered True Chartreuse online, but MAC didn't give any other shipping  option other than the fast one, and I worried that I wouldn't be home before it arrived, so I missed out on it.  They think they're doing people a favour by giving everyone express delivery, but it doesn't help those who are away at relatives' for Christmas.   I'm going to wait until either Debenhams or House Of Fraser get the collections before I order, so that I can get points and/or cashback.  Does anyone know when they are expected to be available at either of these places online?  I want a few pieces from Magnetic Nude and a couple of Huggable Lipcolours.  True Chartreuse was the only thing I wanted from Punk Couture as dark lippies look pretty scary on me.


 To be honest, the fast shipping is an absolute pest - on friday my order was marked despatched by royal mail, yet on saturday it was marked as despatched by yodel, with a tracking number that still isn't recognised!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Dec 29, 2013)

dancewithme said:


> To be honest, the fast shipping is an absolute pest - on friday my order was marked despatched by royal mail, yet on saturday it was marked as despatched by yodel, with a tracking number that still isn't recognised!


  Maybe you'll get lucky and theyll have shipped two parcels by mistake. I've had that happen with mac before!


----------



## charlotte366 (Dec 30, 2013)

I hope everyone had a good christmas ladies!  I just wanted to mention that fragrence direct has loads of becca stuff very cheap if that interests anyone? Also I have signed up to the low buy thread and will prob be over there from now on. I took a good hard look at my spending habits triggers and weaknesses over christmas and I promised myself in 2014 that I would try to be a lot better from now on, as part of that I have unsubscribed from website newsletters etc and will only be visiting that thread on specktra to avoid enabling myself!  I assessed my stash over christmas, listed some bits on ebay and have more to list next month, fingers crossed 2014 brings a happy healthy controlled stash that gets shown loads of love!


----------



## rockin (Dec 30, 2013)

I've just found out that scentstore.co.uk has 50% off of some Guerlain products, including the Crazy Paris eyeshadow palette and some lipsticks etc from the Voilettes collection http://www.scentstore.co.uk/brands/g/guerlain/guerlain-cosmetics.html


----------



## rockin (Dec 30, 2013)

Magnetic Nude lipglasses are starting to appear on the HoF website


----------



## xfarrax (Dec 30, 2013)

Erinaceina said:


> Punk Couture will only be online and in Selfridges, so if you want anything from PC and aren't near a Selfridges, it might be better to buy online.  I bought Punk Couture and Instigator lipsticks and the Autoerotique blush from Magnetic Nudes.  There was a fair amount of other stuff from MN which I was also interested in, but not enough to buy it without seeing it.  If it's not there by the time that I get to see it in store, then it's not the end of the world, although I'm wondering if I should go back and buy A Natural Flirt.  Happy Christmas, everyone!


  Let me know how you get on with autoerotique I'm tempted to get it but I havn't had much use from flaming chic from the last ED collection, it thought the texture was soo dry that I really had to rub my brush in to get product.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 2, 2014)

The new collections are up on HoF, I've ordered one ED skinfinish, 1 ED blush and 1 ED eyeshadow.


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jan 3, 2014)

rockin said:


> I've just found out that scentstore.co.uk has 50% off of some Guerlain products, including the Crazy Paris eyeshadow palette and some lipsticks etc from the Voilettes collection http://www.scentstore.co.uk/brands/g/guerlain/guerlain-cosmetics.html


 Thanks - I got the eye palette . Doing quite well on my no buy, mostly by not coming on here, lol! Might get some of the latest MAC when I can get points on purchase. Gave in to a couple of le Metier de Beaute bits on Beautybay sale though - couple of lighter lip pies and the Carnaby Street kaleidoscope.


----------



## raych1984 (Jan 3, 2014)

rockin said:


> I've just found out that scentstore.co.uk has 50% off of some Guerlain products, including the Crazy Paris eyeshadow palette and some lipsticks etc from the Voilettes collection http://www.scentstore.co.uk/brands/g/guerlain/guerlain-cosmetics.html


  Thanks! I picked up a Rouge G! I have been wanting to try this formula for ages!


----------



## Alisha1 (Jan 3, 2014)

My no-buy did not last long! I ended up ordering a Shu Uemura S-curler and the summer Meteorites primer and Terra Ora powder from Guerlains summer collection from the Selfridges sale! I just picked them up today and cannot wait to try them!

  Did anyone else haul any makeup from the sales?


----------



## rockin (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm still waiting for Debenhams to put the new MAC collections up.  The pages are there, but the actual items aren't.  I wanted to get bonus points for spending £35 or more.


----------



## jennyap (Jan 4, 2014)

rockin said:


> I'm still waiting for Debenhams to put the new MAC collections up.  The pages are there, but the actual items aren't.  I wanted to get bonus points for spending £35 or more.


  Me too, I've keep refreshing the page and it's driving me crazy! Glad it's not just me. Should be ok on the bonus points though, that runs until the 26th.


----------



## xfarrax (Jan 4, 2014)

Thinking about picking up silver dawn mes, already picked up a natural flirt and it's beaut!! Anyone picked up silver dawn yet? Views?


----------



## rockin (Jan 5, 2014)

Debenhams are also teasing me with pictures of the Too Faced Chocolate Bar palette, yet it's not showing as available yet.


----------



## xfarrax (Jan 5, 2014)

rockin said:


> Debenhams are also teasing me with pictures of the Too Faced Chocolate Bar palette, yet it's not showing as available yet.


  Yh I'm waiting for that baby to drop too!!! I keep googling it everyday in hope it's shows up on some uk site lol


----------



## rockin (Jan 5, 2014)

xfarrax said:


> Yh I'm waiting for that baby to drop too!!! I keep googling it everyday in hope it's shows up on some uk site lol


 
  It's showing on this page http://www.debenhams.com/beauty but if you click the link it goes to other Too Faced stuff and not that.  Notice that it says 'exclusive' so it looks like this might be the only place we'll be able to get it, unless it just means they'll be getting it before anywhere else does.

  I have asked Debenhams about the MAC collections not showing up, and they've said they'll look into it.


----------



## rockin (Jan 6, 2014)

The picture of the Too Faced Chocolate Bar palette has disappeared from their page.


----------



## xfarrax (Jan 6, 2014)

rockin said:


> The picture of the Too Faced Chocolate Bar palette has disappeared from their page.


  Yeh I noticed that too this morning I hope this doesn't mean we have to wait longer!!! I'm already becoming impatient


----------



## rockin (Jan 6, 2014)

I've had a reply from Debenhams about the  new MAC collections  "Hi Dawn, we're having some technical problems with these pages and we're working hard to fix them."

  There is mascara showing on the Magnetic Nude page, but nothing else yet


----------



## jennyap (Jan 6, 2014)

rockin said:


> I've had a reply from Debenhams about the  new MAC collections  "Hi Dawn, we're having some technical problems with these pages and we're working hard to fix them."
> 
> There is mascara showing on the Magnetic Nude page, but nothing else yet


  Thanks for the update! I'd seen the mascara pop up there this morning, I'm not sure which was more frustrating, when there was nothing at all there or just one (unwanted) product LOL! Stalking continues...


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 6, 2014)

My HoF order arrived today. I haven't had time to try anything out yet. Are the new collections on the counters already? Thinking about going to Guildford tomorrow to check out the rest of the collection. I'm thinking of getting the other MSF as well. Or maybe not, we shall see.

  Happy stalking!


----------



## rockin (Jan 6, 2014)

I collected the few things I had ordered from HoF today, and I was surprised to find on opening the box just now that the eyeshadows are the 1.3g minis, not the 2g that it says on the MAC website.  Maybe it says it on the forums here, but I hadn't kept up with them because I've been so busy lately.


----------



## rockin (Jan 6, 2014)

The MAC collections are up on Debenhams' site now


----------



## jennyap (Jan 7, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *rockin* 



The MAC collections are up on Debenhams' site now



  Thanks! The site isn't loading for me on my PC, but managed to place my order on my phone. Got everything I wanted


----------



## rockin (Jan 7, 2014)

Not sure I like the price, but it's certainly cheaper than buying the colours individually, plus there are lots of new colours  http://www.temptalia.com/mac-eyeshadow-x15-neutral-eyeshadow-palettes-launch


----------



## pnfpn (Jan 7, 2014)

£65 is a good price fro 15 full sized MAC shadows to be honest!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 7, 2014)

pnfpn said:


> £65 is a good price fro 15 full sized MAC shadows to be honest!


  It is a great price. But with Naked 1, 2 and 3, I hardly need another neutral palette.


----------



## IHughes (Jan 7, 2014)

Plus there's something more appealing about making your own MAC palette even if it's more expensive, don't you think, lol


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jan 7, 2014)

pnfpn said:


> £65 is a good price fro 15 full sized MAC shadows to be honest!


  I think the price is good for mac. Is it definitely going to be £65? Any word on the UK release? Online, instore, maybe in department stores?


----------



## rockin (Jan 8, 2014)

It's a good price, but a lot of money in one go, and expensive when you compare it to something like Urban Decay's or  Too Faced's pre-built palettes.

  Looks like there are 2 palettes, and that they will be permanent - definitely good starter palettes for people new to MAC who don't already have a ton of neutrals.


----------



## pnfpn (Jan 8, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> I think the price is good for mac. Is it definitely going to be £65? Any word on the UK release? Online, instore, maybe in department stores?


  Yeah British Beauty Blogger had a post on it. £65, permanent and out here in March.

  There is a warm variant and a cool variant.


----------



## rockin (Jan 8, 2014)

The Too Faced Chocolate Bar palette is up on Debenhams' site, and it does say it's exclusive to them.  It's £45.  There are a couple of other new Too Faced items on there too.

  I was able to get £15 off of it, as TopCashBack now have the option of getting your cashback paid into a Debenhams Gift Card.  You request it and they send you a gift card with no money on it.  You then go onto the TCB site and enter the giftcard number, to confirm you've received it, and they then put the money onto the card.  Good idea really, as it saves the card getting intercepted in the post with money on it.


----------



## nikou (Jan 9, 2014)

rockin said:


> The Too Faced Chocolate Bar palette is up on Debenhams' site, and it does say it's exclusive to them.  It's £45.  There are a couple of other new Too Faced items on there too.  I was able to get £15 off of it, as TopCashBack now have the option of getting your cashback paid into a Debenhams Gift Card.  You request it and they send you a gift card with no money on it.  You then go onto the TCB site and enter the giftcard number, to confirm you've received it, and they then put the money onto the card.  Good idea really, as it saves the card getting intercepted in the post with money on it.


  Thank you for letting us know.  £45 is a lot more than what I was hoping for. :/ I'm on the fence whether to buy it or not.


----------



## rockin (Jan 9, 2014)

If it hadn't been for the Topcashback money I had on the gift card, I would have thought a lot longer about it too.  It seems expensive when you compare it to the palettes/sets they brought out for Christmas, even if it does smell of chocolate.


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jan 9, 2014)

rockin said:


> The Too Faced Chocolate Bar palette is up on Debenhams' site, and it does say it's exclusive to them.  It's £45.  There are a couple of other new Too Faced items on there too.
> 
> I was able to get £15 off of it, as TopCashBack now have the option of getting your cashback paid into a Debenhams Gift Card.  You request it and they send you a gift card with no money on it.  You then go onto the TCB site and enter the giftcard number, to confirm you've received it, and they then put the money onto the card.  Good idea really, as it saves the card getting intercepted in the post with money on it.


  Thanks Dawn - I admit I think £45 is a lot for me too at the moment, but I managed to get it all off my points on my Beauty Card, so managed to justify it.  I've been stalking the website for this, and strangely enough it didn't come up in the 'New Products' selections for me, either last night or this morning.  It's there on the Too Faced tab though, so I got it


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jan 9, 2014)

rockin said:


> It's a good price, but a lot of money in one go, and expensive when you compare it to something like Urban Decay's or  Too Faced's pre-built palettes.
> 
> Looks like there are 2 palettes, and that they will be permanent - definitely good starter palettes for people new to MAC who don't already have a ton of neutrals.


  I agree with that, but will probably get it eventually.  Though I certainly DON'T need any more palettes.  I actually don't have many MAC eyeshadows yet, and certainly not many neutrals.  I will be watching the reviews first though - I have a couple of the limited edition quartets that are not great quality.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Jan 9, 2014)

Could someone please tell me the free shipping code for Debs for beauty club members this month? It never appears on my statement!


----------



## dancewithme (Jan 9, 2014)

If the eyeshadows swatch well I'll definitely be picking up the mac 15 shadow palette. I thought it would have been more expensive, and although I do have a lot of palettes, I'm starting to hit pan in a lot of the neutrals, so it kind of makes sense just to buy this!  I'd like to start changing my mac palettes over to the new style,  but I'm waiting until either they drop in price like they have in the US or until I'm next in the US to buy them.


----------



## pnfpn (Jan 9, 2014)

SHA5 I think.


----------



## jennyap (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *pnfpn* 



SHA5 I think.



  Yup, They don't make it obvious though - it looks as though it's the small print at the bottom of the 500 bonus point bit.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 9, 2014)

I went to Guildford today and picked up Morning Rose lipstick and It's Physical fluidline. I had a £20 House of Fraser voucher, so only cost me a tenner in the end.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Jan 10, 2014)

pnfpn said:


> SHA5 I think.


  Thanks for your help ladies, i'll know where to look in future. I'm spending my points on the Too Faced choc palette. I'm getting made redundant at the end of the month so i need a lil something to cheer me up that's not going to cost the earth.


----------



## pnfpn (Jan 10, 2014)

The new NARS palette is meant to hit the NARS site on the 20th. I wonder what the price will be since the US  one is meant to $79! I'm excited for it, early birthday present weee.


----------



## rockin (Jan 10, 2014)

Just seen this on Twitter


  https://twitter.com/MrsSOsbourne/status/421684975952351232

  Here's the picture in case it disappears from Twitter - Kelly and Sharon Osbourne MAC collection coming out June 2014


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 10, 2014)

rockin said:


> Just seen this on Twitter
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/MrsSOsbourne/status/421684975952351232
> ...


  I love Mrs O! Although I can take or leave the make up, but that dog is adorable!


----------



## pnfpn (Jan 10, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> What palette is that?


  http://www.specktra.net/t/185709/narsissist-eye-palette The thread for it is there.  I don't own any NARS shadows so it's going to be my first foray into them!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 10, 2014)

pnfpn said:


> http://www.specktra.net/t/185709/narsissist-eye-palette The thread for it is there.  I don't own any NARS shadows so it's going to be my first foray into them!


  Thanks. It does look nice, but to me it's just another neutral palette. I'm still yet to buy the Naked 3 palette and after that I will have enough neutrals to last me a lifetime (or ten!).


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jan 11, 2014)

rockin said:


> The Too Faced Chocolate Bar palette is up on Debenhams' site, and it does say it's exclusive to them.  It's £45.  There are a couple of other new Too Faced items on there too.    Mine arrived today and I LOVE it. Better than my daughters Naked3 in my humble opinion!


----------



## xfarrax (Jan 12, 2014)

Quite liking my too faced choc bar palette!! The colors are beautifully pigmented and I can see myself getting lots of use from it. It's got loads of colours I would wear on a daily basis, but for 45£ I think it is definitely way too expensive! I'm sure naked 3 was cheaper, but if Ur gona splurge on urself this is definitely the best thing to splurge on!!


----------



## Erinaceina (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm really annoyed that NARS's Final Cut collection is exclusive to Selfridges as I'd either have to pay £12 to get to Manchester or £5 for shipping.  I really like the look of New Attitude, but it's not worth throwing money away like that.  On the other hand, I really want the MAC warm 15 shadow palette and the Narsissist palette. Perhaps saving money by being forced to skip Final Cut will make me feel better when I get to splurge on these.

  BTW, has anyone else had problems commenting on Specktra?  It's taken me about five goes to write this comment.  I'm using Safari and the browser just keeps crashing.


----------



## pnfpn (Jan 14, 2014)

I think Narssist will be up on the NARS site on the 20th, lucky they have free shipping over £50. Time to get me their creamy concealer too I think.


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jan 14, 2014)

I can see some reference on Debenhams website to the new Meteorites collection - just a heading at the moment! Anyone know when it's due to be released? It's a bit too pink for me, though I like the new quad, and will almost certainly succumb to the new Clair Meteorites!  Edit : Guerlain of course!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 15, 2014)

toobusytostitch said:


> Edit : Guerlain of course!


  Should be soon! But I don't know when. I think I may only get one or two lipsticks, the rest isn't that interesting and the Meteorites can wait. I'm on a very low buy this year due to spending way too much on make up and nail polish last year. 

  On that note, if anyone's interested, I'm adding loads of things to my sale thread, just started it last night, will add more today and tomorrow children permitting. The link is in my signature.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 17, 2014)

The Guerlain spring collection is now up on Escentual.


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jan 17, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> The Guerlain spring collection is now up on Escentual.


  Thank you - though I think I might wait until Debenhams finally gets things loaded up. I only want the one blush and the quad for now.  The Meteorites can wait, and I'm going to wait for some reviews - I've got so many already I might pass altogether.  I've seen a couple of reviews that seem to suggest that the 'new' version is not an improvement!


----------



## amy_forster (Jan 17, 2014)

Just wanted to let you all know I've added some bits to my for sale thread & reduced some prices  Feel free to make me an offer on any bits as I'd really like to raise some funds to spend on my little boy who scarily is turning one next month!

  http://www.specktra.net/t/182414/major-stash-clearout-make-up-mainly-mac-nail-polish-orly-opi-cnd-etc-etc


----------



## anita22 (Jan 18, 2014)

pnfpn said:


> I think Narssist will be up on the NARS site on the 20th, lucky they have free shipping over £50. Time to get me their creamy concealer too I think.


  The eye palette is up already, I saw it was up earlier today so ordered it within about 5 minutes!


----------



## IHughes (Jan 18, 2014)

anita22 said:


> The eye palette is up already, I saw it was up earlier today so ordered it within about 5 minutes!


  Yeah unfortunately it sold out again, so now I'm waiting again! I had a busy morning so I missed it!


----------



## anita22 (Jan 18, 2014)

IHughes said:


> Yeah unfortunately it sold out again, so now I'm waiting again! I had a busy morning so I missed it!


  Oh no! Hopefully it'll be back again soon!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 18, 2014)

anita22 said:


> The eye palette is up already, I saw it was up earlier today so ordered it within about 5 minutes!


  Anita!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Long time no see! How are you? Back in London?


----------



## anita22 (Jan 18, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Anita!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Hello! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Yes I am in London indeed, have been so for a while just not posting so much these days. Still buying more makeup than ever though! How are you?


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jan 18, 2014)

anita22 said:


> Hello!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Anita - good to see you   I have just bought the Narscissist eyes palette - shouldn't browse here after half a bottle of wine :eyelove:p:


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 18, 2014)

anita22 said:


> Hello!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'm okay thanks. Switched from make up to nail polish, I bought literally hundreds last year. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Although I still buy the odd make up product, but this year I'm actually trying to not buy much of anything. Nice to see you here again, hope you stick around! xxx


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jan 21, 2014)

My UK ladies, has anyone ever managed to b2m for an l.e. Lipstick?  I know in America they can so long as it's not in special packaging. I said that when I was in Selfridges Manchester for heavenly creature but the sa said it was permanents only.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 21, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> I said that when I was in Selfridges Manchester for heavenly creature but the sa said it was permanents only.


  I have but they weren't very keen. I argued for a while and got it though.  It wasn't LE packaging.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jan 21, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> I have but they weren't very keen. I argued for a while and got it though.  It wasn't LE packaging.


  thanks, that gives me hope!

  i did live chat just then:

*kerry:* you know you can b2m for a lipstick, can you b2m for a 'limited edition' lipstick that's part of a collection?
*Danni:* Let me just double check this please??
*kerry:* i know that they can do that in america so long as the limited edition lipstick doesnt have special packaging, but i didnt know the policyin the UK?
*kerry:* Sure
*Danni:* Yes you can exchange for any lipstick except a VIVA GLAM LIPSTICK
*kerry:* oh thats great
*kerry:* so i'll be able to exchange for the lipsticks in teh upcoming fantasy of flowers collection?
*Danni:* in a store yes
*kerry:* so this policy doesnt apply at a mac concession?
*Danni:* yes sorry any MAC outlet, department store, airport or free standing store
*kerry:* ok that's great thank you

  so i'll be printing that off!
  i have some things to take back 2 mac but none of the permanent lipsticks are jumping out at me,
  i think i like the look of snapdragon in the FOF collection so hopefully i can swap for that, go lowbuy!
  i'll probably ring selfridges before i go anyway just to make my intentions known!


----------



## Alisha1 (Jan 21, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> I said that when I was in Selfridges Manchester for heavenly creature but the sa said it was permanents only.


  I managed to b2m for Sensual Sparks (my perfect nude!) from the nude collection a few weeks ago, the lady at first said no but when I told her that we can as long as the l/s is in regular packaging she rang someone to confirm and let me have it  Most MA's aren't educated on this unfortunately :/


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jan 21, 2014)

Alisha1 said:


> I managed to b2m for Sensual Sparks (my perfect nude!) from the nude collection a few weeks ago, the lady at first said no but when I told her that we can as long as the l/s is in regular packaging she rang someone to confirm and let me have it  Most MA's aren't educated on this unfortunately :/


  yeah i get the feeling i'll still initially be told no, even if i ring ahead and take the live chat transcript.
  most mac SAs on the concessions seem to be fresh out of college with no brand knowledge, shame really it puts me off wanting to spend any time at the counters.
  the best SAs seem to be in the freestanding stores, the store in liverpool seem to be really good at making good personalised suggestions


----------



## princessjest (Jan 21, 2014)

Hello Lovely UK ladies  Do any of you Beauts know when the elusive Heroine will hit the Uk Mac Site? All the blogs give the international website release as either the 14th or the 16th and yet it is still to appear!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jan 21, 2014)

princessjest said:


> Hello Lovely UK ladies  Do any of you Beauts know when the elusive Heroine will hit the Uk Mac Site? All the blogs give the international website release as either the 14th or the 16th and yet it is still to appear!


  Have you done a live chat/emailed mac to ask? I've not heard much about heroine over here yet


----------



## rockin (Jan 22, 2014)

Fantasy Flowers due here in the UK in March

  http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2014/01/mac-fantasy-flowers.html 

  also Prep & Prime Colour Correct

  http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2014/01/mac-prep-prime-cc-colour-correct.html


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 22, 2014)

rockin said:


> Fantasy Flowers due here in the UK in March
> 
> http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2014/01/mac-fantasy-flowers.html
> 
> ...


  Perfect Topping is looking very beige /brown in that picture. I'll see if I can handpick a nice purple one for myself. If not, I won't buy it, I already have one without much purple.


----------



## rockin (Jan 22, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Perfect Topping is looking very beige /brown in that picture. I'll see if I can handpick a nice purple one for myself. If not, I won't buy it, I already have one without much purple.


  It doesn't look much like my Perfect Topping, if I remember rightly.  I'll have to dig mine out and have a look.


----------



## pnfpn (Jan 22, 2014)

If anyone's interested, Chanel Spring hits Debenhams on Friday according to the woman I spoke to at my counter.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jan 22, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Perfect Topping is looking very beige /brown in that picture. I'll see if I can handpick a nice purple one for myself. If not, I won't buy it, I already have one without much purple.


  Think I'll be hand picking too, don't want another beigescapade!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 22, 2014)

pnfpn said:


> If anyone's interested, Chanel Spring hits Debenhams on Friday according to the woman I spoke to at my counter.


  Thanks. Do you know when HoF will get it? I still have a £20 voucher I'm dying to spend. Was going to get Naked 3 in the Oxford Street HoF, but they didn't have it.


----------



## Alisha1 (Jan 22, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> yeah i get the feeling i'll still initially be told no, even if i ring ahead and take the live chat transcript.
> most mac SAs on the concessions seem to be fresh out of college with no brand knowledge, shame really it puts me off wanting to spend any time at the counters.
> the best SAs seem to be in the freestanding stores, the store in liverpool seem to be really good at making good personalised suggestions


  Did they let you do it in the end? I've only ever b2m for LE l/s twice, once in harvey nichols and recently in the free standing store - they where both clueless but let me do it without too much trouble


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jan 22, 2014)

Alisha1 said:


> Did they let you do it in the end? I've only ever b2m for LE l/s twice, once in harvey nichols and recently in the free standing store - they where both clueless but let me do it without too much trouble


  Saving my empties for the Fof collection!  I still need to find thin magnets for the bottom of my depotted shadows so I can take the name stickers off the empties, cant find magnetic tape thin enough, and the pre cut circle magnets on ebay seem really expensive for so few?


----------



## jennyap (Jan 22, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> I still need to find thin magnets for the bottom of my depotted shadows so I can take the name stickers off the empties, cant find magnetic tape thin enough, and the pre cut circle magnets on ebay seem really expensive for so few?


  I got mine from eBay - these ones: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/A4-Sheet-...UK_Crafts_Other_Crafts_EH&hash=item33714ffbc3

  They are quite expensive, but honestly that's as many as I'll ever need, and it's less than the price of a shadow pan. There are cheaper ones available but they're smaller circles, and I thought they might be too small, these ones are just the right size for the pans. The smaller ones will probably be fine, not as though they have to hold a lot, but I just felt like they'd be able to wobble around more.


----------



## princessjest (Jan 22, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Have you done a live chat/emailed mac to ask? I've not heard much about heroine over here yet


  In all honesty I don't trust their info so much - Specktra tends to be better inform than they do he he!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jan 22, 2014)

princessjest said:


> In all honesty I don't trust their info so much - Specktra tends to be better inform than they do he he!





Alisha1 said:


> Did they let you do it in the end? I've only ever b2m for LE l/s twice, once in harvey nichols and recently in the free standing store - they where both clueless but let me do it without too much trouble


  Saving my empties for the Fof collection!  I still need to find thin magnets for the bottom of my depotted shadows so I can take the name stickers off the empties, cant find magnetic tape thin enough, and the pre cut circle magnets on ebay seem really expensive for so few?  Totally! It is rare that you'll get a factual useful answer without feeling like youre playing a riddle game!


----------



## pnfpn (Jan 22, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Thanks. Do you know when HoF will get it? I still have a £20 voucher I'm dying to spend. Was going to get Naked 3 in the Oxford Street HoF, but they didn't have it.


  No idea, my local HoF is an outlet


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jan 23, 2014)

Hmm, by the looks of it we won't have any new mac collections until march!?


----------



## raych1984 (Jan 23, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Hmm, by the looks of it we won't have any new mac collections until march!?


  I was thinking that!! It seriously bites hboy:


----------



## princessjest (Jan 23, 2014)

raych1984 said:


> I was thinking that!! It seriously bites hboy:


  It's just saving time ladies .... Then we can all go crazy in one go! Although I'll have to wait ... We tend to get collections a week or two after you guys!


----------



## raych1984 (Jan 23, 2014)

princessjest said:


> It's just saving time ladies .... Then we can all go crazy in one go! Although I'll have to wait ... We tend to get collections a week or two after you guys!


  You're in France, princessjest?


----------



## princessjest (Jan 23, 2014)

raych1984 said:


> You're in France, princessjest?


  Yes, but I am an ex-pat, I moved from London to Nice 2 years ago  I miss London shopping soooo much!


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Jan 23, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Hmm, by the looks of it we won't have any new mac collections until march!?


  When are we supposed to get the pre made 15 pan neutral palettes?


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Jan 23, 2014)

jennyap said:


> I got mine from eBay - these ones: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/A4-Sheet-...UK_Crafts_Other_Crafts_EH&hash=item33714ffbc3
> 
> They are quite expensive, but honestly that's as many as I'll ever need, and it's less than the price of a shadow pan. There are cheaper ones available but they're smaller circles, and I thought they might be too small, these ones are just the right size for the pans. The smaller ones will probably be fine, not as though they have to hold a lot, but I just felt like they'd be able to wobble around more.


  These are exactly the same ones I use and cheaper than the ones I used to buy from the US. Work really well right size, not too thick or thin and are a nice strength of hold. They work for MAC palettes but don't stick to Z palettes but you get magnets with them anyway.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jan 23, 2014)

mushroomteagirl said:


> When are we supposed to get the pre made 15 pan neutral palettes?


  british beauty blogger says march - gah!

  on the plus side at least i know im going to have to be very careful to be able to afford all the collections come march, i might try a beauty no buy in feb?
  as i want bits from:
  fantasy of flowers, prep prime CC
  then playland, proenza schouler
  and then ALL of maleficent!!

  im wanting nars illuminator in adelaide and some of the matte multiples when they come out, as well as the dior trianon bow palette!

  phew.... best get selling on ebay tonight!


----------



## xfarrax (Jan 23, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> british beauty blogger says march - gah!  on the plus side at least i know im going to have to be very careful to be able to afford all the collections come march, i might try a beauty no buy in feb? as i want bits from: fantasy of flowers, prep prime CC then playland, proenza schouler and then ALL of maleficent!!  im wanting nars illuminator in adelaide and some of the matte multiples when they come out, as well as the dior trianon bow palette!  phew.... best get selling on ebay tonight!


 That nars collection is out it's a selfridges exclusive I got the blush in final cut from it I kinda want the illuminate too now ...


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jan 23, 2014)

Nars has the new colleactions with free shipping right now


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jan 23, 2014)

xfarrax said:


> That nars collection is out it's a selfridges exclusive I got the blush in final cut from it I  kinda want the illuminate too now ...


  Oo I know, skint till payday though!


----------



## Alisha1 (Jan 25, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> I still need to find thin magnets for the bottom of my depotted shadows so I can take the name stickers off the empties, *cant find magnetic tape thin enough*, and the pre cut circle magnets on ebay seem really expensive for so few?


  I bought a long strip of magnetic tape from hobbycraft and if fits in the old mac palettes just fine 


  Has anyone purchased the NARS 15 shadow palette? I'm so tempted if the counters get it that is


----------



## Marvelle (Jan 26, 2014)

I have  Its not here yet although I've seen other bloggers who have received there's. Jealous! Can't wait for mine to arrive!


----------



## dancewithme (Jan 27, 2014)

I ordered the nars palette too,  though I pre-ordered it from hqhair, so it won't be sent for a few days yet. The last time I ordered from nars directly it took about 3 weeks for my things to arrive, so I wasn't desperate to order from them again.


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jan 27, 2014)

Alisha1 said:


> I bought a long strip of magnetic tape from hobbycraft and if fits in the old mac palettes just fine
> 
> 
> Has anyone purchased the NARS 15 shadow palette? I'm so tempted if the counters get it that is


  Yes, I got mine (direct) last Friday.  It's lovely, though the shadows are quite small. I don't know whether to get the blush set or not - I don't have many blushes, as I've only fairly recently started to use blusher, so don't have many yet.


----------



## IHughes (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm so upset, I ordered via the EU site and still no news!!! They aren't replying emails and it still says in progress, I don't know what to do!!


----------



## Alisha1 (Jan 27, 2014)

toobusytostitch said:


> Yes, I got mine (direct) last Friday.  It's lovely, though the shadows are quite small. I don't know whether to get the blush set or not - I don't have many blushes, as I've only fairly recently started to use blusher, so don't have many yet.
> I saw the one night stand blush palette on the NARS website but I just couldn't pull the trigger! I wanted it so badly when it was a space nk exclusive but I hate that they include orgasm and laguna in every palette they come out with! I have 2-3 of each!
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *IHughes*
> ...


  I hope you get it soon hun! I hate it when they don't email to let you know on the status! Maybe you could ring/email and ask when they will fulfil your order?


  I also want the too face chocolate palette as well :/


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jan 27, 2014)

Alisha1 said:


> NARS delivery always takes ages to get to me as well :/ I think it comes from outside the uk? not sure tbh as it's been a while since I've ordered directly from them! They use Hermes as a courier  also and they're always hit and miss with my parcels!
> 
> *Yes, I think it came from France - I'm lucky in that the Hermes courier is actually a friend, so I get delivery quite quickly.  I should have added that I actually got it when it appeared a couple of days before the 'official' release date, so I was probably a bit ahead of the rest (lucky for once ).*
> 
> ...


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jan 27, 2014)

Oh yes, I also got the Chantecaille horses palette for a really great price on ebay - I love it so much - perfect for a weekend look for me.  All four of the colours are perfect for me, and I wouldn't mind getting a back up if I could get a really good price!


----------



## Alisha1 (Jan 27, 2014)

toobusytostitch said:


> Oh yes, I also got the Chantecaille horses palette for a really great price on ebay - I love it so much - perfect for a weekend look for me.  All four of the colours are perfect for me, and I wouldn't mind getting a back up if I could get a really good price!


  Those palettes are so pretty! I always avoid that brand when I'm at space nk - the packaging alone is enough to sway me!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 27, 2014)

toobusytostitch said:


> Oh yes, I also got the Chantecaille horses palette for a really great price on ebay - I love it so much - perfect for a weekend look for me.  All four of the colours are perfect for me, and I wouldn't mind getting a back up if I could get a really good price!


  I love eBay for Chantecaille palettes! You know you're getting the real deal, nobody makes fakes of them, they're not well known enough,  and you can get some really good deals. I only ever buy Chantecaille on eBay now, I can't be forking out £75 for a palette, but £35-£40 is alright. Can't wait to get the bees one, it looks so pretty.


----------



## rockin (Jan 28, 2014)

I managed to find the Sleek Garden Of Eden palette in our Superdrug today, and it was in the limited edition cardboard box too     There were only 2 there, so I was lucky - they hadn't had them in yet as of last Friday.  I also got the Pink Lemonade Blush By 3 (only one of those and one of the Californ.I.A there).   They haven't had the Celestial one in at all


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jan 28, 2014)

rockin said:


> I managed to find the Sleek Garden Of Eden palette in our Superdrug today, and it was in the limited edition cardboard box too     There were only 2 there, so I was lucky - they hadn't had them in yet as of last Friday.  I also got the Pink Lemonade Blush By 3 (only one of those and one of the Californ.I.A there).   They haven't had the Celestial one in at all


  oh forgot about those, eden palettes gone online already.


----------



## jennyap (Jan 28, 2014)

rockin said:


> I managed to find the Sleek Garden Of Eden palette in our Superdrug today, and it was in the limited edition cardboard box too     There were only 2 there, so I was lucky - they hadn't had them in yet as of last Friday.  I also got the Pink Lemonade Blush By 3 (only one of those and one of the Californ.I.A there).   They haven't had the Celestial one in at all


  I've seen the Celestial one in my Superdrug, it's been there for a few weeks. No sign of the Eden one at all though. They never seem to have stock of (any of) the Blush by 3s either.


----------



## rockin (Jan 28, 2014)

Our Superdrug always seems to take forever to get new collections in.  I don't recall them having the Sleek aquatic related palette in either (can't remember the name of it).   I checked to see if there were any new Maybelline Colour Tattoos and there was a shelf label for a Punk Pink, but they hadn't had any stock of it yet.

  I've managed to find Celestial on the Superdrug website and ordered it online.  Their website is pretty useless too, as they never put everything on there.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jan 28, 2014)

rockin said:


> Our Superdrug always seems to take forever to get new collections in.  I don't recall them having the Sleek aquatic related palette in either (can't remember the name of it).   I checked to see if there were any new Maybelline Colour Tattoos and there was a shelf label for a Punk Pink, but they hadn't had any stock of it yet.
> 
> I've managed to find Celestial on the Superdrug website and ordered it online.  Their website is pretty useless too, as they never put everything on there.


  totally agree, i just cant understand how some big companies have such poor websites, the amount of times i've logged onto there wanting to spend money but ive never bought anything because they just make it so hard! Boots.com is a show as well.
  and most of the stores never have the thing you want!

  ordered the sleek garden of eden palette from cloud 10 as they sent an email saying it was in stock: it's like they knew i was looking for it! 
  i had some beauty points to spend too.
  i've never owned any sleek products myself although my sis had a palette that was good so im hoping for good things


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Jan 28, 2014)

I actually won the Celestial palette from a competition Sleek were running and I got the Garden of Eden palette from their website. I was a bit disappointed in both really as a lot of the shadows just seemed dry with weak payoff. Such a shame as the GoE palette has some beautiful colours I especially like the purplish tinge to some of the browns & neutrals.

  I think I got a bit spoiled by Vintage Romance that's one of my favourite ever Sleek Palettes. I also got the new blush by 3s and I'm very impressed with all the cream blushes. The powders are of course spot on as usual.


----------



## rockin (Jan 29, 2014)

Not quite what I expected to find when I googled 'Candy Yum Yum'  LOL  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qwpK3BN0PE


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 29, 2014)

rockin said:


> Not quite what I expected to find when I googled 'Candy Yum Yum'  LOL  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qwpK3BN0PE


  Hahaha, very good!


----------



## pnfpn (Jan 30, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> I love eBay for Chantecaille palettes! You know you're getting the real deal, nobody makes fakes of them, they're not well known enough,  and you can get some really good deals. I only ever buy Chantecaille on eBay now, I can't be forking out £75 for a palette, but £35-£40 is alright. Can't wait to get the bees one, it looks so pretty.


  My mum gets her Chantecaille from ebay too! I just wish she got one of those adorable elephant blushes.


----------



## charlotte366 (Jan 31, 2014)

My hourglass ambient light blushes have shipped from spacenk already....really excited, if i love these half as much as the powders and the palette I have, I will be one happy person!


----------



## pnfpn (Jan 31, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> My hourglass ambient light blushes have shipped from spacenk already....really excited, if i love these half as much as the powders and the palette I have, I will be one happy person!


  Good to know! When I looked last night the est shipping date was the 11th and I wasn't feeling that one.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jan 31, 2014)

just a reminder to keep your eyes peeled in tk maxx... i saw the guerlian lingerie de peau foundation, ultraflesh pantera mascara, too faced bb cream and there was loads of sue devitt stuff for seriously cheap !


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 31, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> just a reminder to keep your eyes peeled in tk maxx... i saw the guerlian lingerie de peau foundation, ultraflesh pantera mascara, too faced bb cream and there was loads of sue devitt stuff for seriously cheap !


  Thanks! I'm due a trip to TKMaxx, haven't been in ages.


----------



## amyg (Jan 31, 2014)

Has anyone ever bought LE MAC in Guildford before? How fast do collections usually sell out?


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jan 31, 2014)

amyg said:


> Has anyone ever bought LE MAC in Guildford before? How fast do collections usually sell out?


  do you mean how fast do collections sell out in general?
  if so then it really depends, some stores or concessions get more stock than others.
  for example ive been to selfridges in manchester at midday on a launch day and seen that theres over 50 MSF in the draw, so loads!
  whereas another time i've seen they have less than 10 lipsticks in the shade i wanted.
  online pretty much all the popular stuff will sell out on the launch day.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 31, 2014)

amyg said:


> Has anyone ever bought LE MAC in Guildford before? How fast do collections usually sell out?


  I go to Guildford occasionally. I think it greatly depends on the collection. If you want something for sure, you best get there on the day of release or buy online.


----------



## rockin (Feb 2, 2014)

Tarte Cosmetics coming to QVC  http://www.reallyree.com/2014/02/tarte-cosmetics-uk-qvc-show-times.html


----------



## Erinaceina (Feb 3, 2014)

amyg said:


> Has anyone ever bought LE MAC in Guildford before? How fast do collections usually sell out?


  I've found that it tends to take longer to sell out than in the Harvey Nichols in Leeds.  My dad got me the Pink Pepper pressed pigment there after it had sold out in HN, and I got Nude from the autumn RiRi collection there on the Saturday after it released, when I think it had sold out in Leeds by that point.  They seemed to have pretty much everything left, whereas I can't see it having lasted the day at my normal store.  Having said that, as other people have commented, stuff can sell out anywhere and it really depends on the level of stock they get in for any given collection.


----------



## rockin (Feb 5, 2014)

Just seen this on Twitter


  UK & Europe @*rihanna* fans, listen up: #*VIVAGLAM* launches online tom. Go behind the scenes while you count down! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uCRJpv6VMYs …


----------



## MACaddict1234 (Feb 6, 2014)

Just bought the viva glam lipstick off the website, cant wait till


----------



## ghopkins91 (Feb 7, 2014)

Fantasy of Flowers is released on 20th Feb!


----------



## Erinaceina (Feb 7, 2014)

ghopkins91 said:


> Fantasy of Flowers is released on 20th Feb!


  I just talked to MAC chat and they said that it'll be released at Selfridges at the same time, and then in other stores early in March, probably the first Thursday.  I really want to pick my own Perfect Topping and I want to B2M for the lipsticks, but I may try to pick up the blushes online.


----------



## ghopkins91 (Feb 7, 2014)

Erinaceina said:


> I just talked to MAC chat and they said that it'll be released at Selfridges at the same time, and then in other stores early in March, probably the first Thursday.  I really want to pick my own Perfect Topping and I want to B2M for the lipsticks, but I may try to pick up the blushes online.


  Oooh I think I'm going to be to inpatient for in store release hehe! I'm with you on choosing a PT in store though x


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 7, 2014)

Erinaceina said:


> I just talked to MAC chat and they said that it'll be released at Selfridges at the same time, and then in other stores early in March, probably the first Thursday.  I really want to pick my own Perfect Topping and I want to B2M for the lipsticks, but I may try to pick up the blushes online.


  Oh that's better. 20th Feb is smack in the middle of half term and I too want to pick my own PT.


----------



## Sophiephoebe1 (Feb 9, 2014)

Hello everyone!   This is my first post, but I have been following this thread for quite a bit now.  I was wondering if anyone knows whether Fantasy of Flowers will also be released on the 20th Feb at debenhams?


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Feb 9, 2014)

Sophiephoebe1 said:


> Hello everyone!   This is my first post, but I have been following this thread for quite a bit now.  I was wondering if anyone knows whether Fantasy of Flowers will also be released on the 20th Feb at debenhams?


  Hello! I think I read somewhere that it wont release the same day as mac online, If memory serves me right the collections can release on debenhams the following Tuesday, but debenhams is pretty slow and glitchy to get the new collections up properly! They'll be online by Thursday 27th in line with the counter release I'd imagine. You can ask debenhams beauty club facebook and they should be able to tell you though


----------



## Sophiephoebe1 (Feb 9, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Hello! I think I read somewhere that it wont release the same day as mac online, If memory serves me right the collections can release on debenhams the following Tuesday, but debenhams is pretty slow and glitchy to get the new collections up properly! They'll be online by Thursday 27th in line with the counter release I'd imagine. You can ask debenhams beauty club facebook and they should be able to tell you though


  Thanks for the reply!  The only reason I want to use Debenhams is because I might as well use my beauty card points & it's closer than Selfridges for me! I just don't want to miss out by getting the wrong date, so I might post a question on their Facebook too like you suggested


----------



## toobusytostitch (Feb 9, 2014)

Sophiephoebe1 said:


> The only reason I want to use Debenhams is because I might as well use my beauty card points & it's closer than Selfridges for me! I just don't want to miss out by getting the wrong date, so I might post a question on their Facebook too like you suggested


  I like to use Debenhams too - for the points, and also because they now do Click and Collect and I can use my points on-line - how Debenhams have improved lately!!  This could be the first release for ages that I'm interested in - I like those eye-shadow quads, whatever the reviews say! I do find that sometimes if you search on the website for the individual products they actually show up before the photos have gone onto the site.  Strange but true


----------



## Sophiephoebe1 (Feb 10, 2014)

toobusytostitch said:


> I like to use Debenhams too - for the points, and also because they now do Click and Collect and I can use my points on-line - how Debenhams have improved lately!!  This could be the first release for ages that I'm interested in - I like those eye-shadow quads, whatever the reviews say! I do find that sometimes if you search on the website for the individual products they actually show up before the photos have gone onto the site.  Strange but true


  I'll give that a go then, searching for it! I want most of the lipsticks from this collection, and maybe a blush! I just don't want to miss out by waiting for a debenhams to stock this collection and not be able to get my hands on the stuff I want! I'll leave them a message and tell you what they say to me about when they stock it in their stores


----------



## Sophiephoebe1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Erinaceina said:


> I just talked to MAC chat and they said that it'll be released at Selfridges at the same time, and then in other stores early in March, probably the first Thursday.  I really want to pick my own Perfect Topping and I want to B2M for the lipsticks, but I may try to pick up the blushes online.


  I have just tweeted Selfridges asking if FOF will be released on 20th Feb and they said that they have no release information yet (yeah right, haha)
  I'm unsure whether to make a trip to Selfridges now, I don't want a wasted trip on Thursday! Sorry to keep going on about this but, is the 20th the online release or in store?


----------



## ghopkins91 (Feb 17, 2014)

Sophiephoebe1 said:


> I have just tweeted Selfridges asking if FOF will be released on 20th Feb and they said that they have no release information yet (yeah right, haha)
> I'm unsure whether to make a trip to Selfridges now, I don't want a wasted trip on Thursday! Sorry to keep going on about this but, is the 20th the online release or in store?


  I asked MAC chat a couple of days ago & asked. They said online & instore on the 20th - I hope thats right because I've decided for in store & I don't want a wasted trip either  I didn't ask what stores, didn't think about that! xx


----------



## ghopkins91 (Feb 17, 2014)

Just spoke to MAC chat again, she says on the 20th it will be released in Brown Thomas & Selfridges but not in other stores til the following week. Boo!


----------



## Sophiephoebe1 (Feb 17, 2014)

ghopkins91 said:


> Just spoke to MAC chat again, she says on the 20th it will be released in Brown Thomas & Selfridges but not in other stores til the following week. Boo!


  Thanks for confirming it! I don't know why they make out like they don't know when its being released and they do! It's really aggravating!


----------



## ghopkins91 (Feb 17, 2014)

Sophiephoebe1 said:


> Thanks for confirming it! I don't know why they make out like they don't know when its being released and they do! It's really aggravating!


  I know! I actually ended up popping into MAC today and asked when its being released in store and the 2 women I spoke to didn't even know what it was! I had to tell them it was a new collection but they hadn't heard of it :-/


----------



## Sophiephoebe1 (Feb 17, 2014)

ghopkins91 said:


> I know! I actually ended up popping into MAC today and asked when its being released in store and the 2 women I spoke to didn't even know what it was! I had to tell them it was a new collection but they hadn't heard of it :-/


  I think they must be told to act like they don't know anything about new collections or release dates, thats the vibes I've always picked up anyway. They just seem clueless and uninterested when you ask them about them though and it really annoys me. What Mac chat do you use ? I can only find it on the American site!


----------



## ghopkins91 (Feb 17, 2014)

On the UK site, on the bottom left it says live chat/email an artist. When you press it, it automatically takes you to email an artist but then on the left you can press chat live


----------



## Sophiephoebe1 (Feb 17, 2014)

ghopkins91 said:


> On the UK site, on the bottom left it says live chat/email an artist. When you press it, it automatically takes you to email an artist but then on the left you can press chat live


  Thanks for that! I thought i'd ask the same question on when its released to see what they say to me, and this is what they said:

  The FANTASY FLOWER COLLECTION should be launched on the first Thursday of March on the High Street, collection then usually get launched a week before on the MAC UK website.

*Sophie: *I was told that it was being released on 20th Feb?

  Ok we have not had any confirmed dates as of yet.

  How can they not know when its being released?! To me thats just blatant lies!


----------



## ghopkins91 (Feb 17, 2014)

Sophiephoebe1 said:


> Thanks for that! I thought i'd ask the same question on when its released to see what they say to me, and this is what they said:
> 
> The FANTASY FLOWER COLLECTION should be launched on the first Thursday of March on the High Street, collection then usually get launched a week before on the MAC UK website.
> 
> ...


   Its a bit ridiculous, I'm sure they know! If you browse the MAC site, you get an occasional pop-up of the FoF advert and it says the fantasy unfolds on the 20/02.. hmm..


----------



## Sophiephoebe1 (Feb 17, 2014)

ghopkins91 said:


> Its a bit ridiculous, I'm sure they know! If you browse the MAC site, you get an occasional pop-up of the FoF advert and it says the fantasy unfolds on the 20/02.. hmm..


  I'll have a browse then! I can't work out why they told you and not me, unless you had a nice person to chat too, hehe! I had all of the "Sign up to alerts and watch the mac facebook page" blah blah blah


----------



## Erinaceina (Feb 17, 2014)

Sophiephoebe1 said:


> I have just tweeted Selfridges asking if FOF will be released on 20th Feb and they said that they have no release information yet (yeah right, haha)
> I'm unsure whether to make a trip to Selfridges now, I don't want a wasted trip on Thursday! Sorry to keep going on about this but, is the 20th the online release or in store?


  I think people have already answered, but I'll lay out what little I have to say.  When I chatted with MAC, what I posted before was pretty much the only info they had.  I presume from that and from prior experience that FoF will be up on the Selfridges website whenever it releases online on the UK MAC website (I think that was what happened with Archie's Girls).  I don't know quite what this means for in-store release for Selfridges.  As for the confusing info from MAC chat... well, while they always try to be helpful, they don't always seem to know what's going on.


----------



## xfarrax (Feb 18, 2014)

Selfridges are selling it this Thursday in store. Should probably be up I their website I reckon before that or on the day, think I'm Gona nip to selfridges so I can have a quick swatch of everything and they normally have a huge amount of stock.


----------



## Sophiephoebe1 (Feb 18, 2014)

xfarrax said:


> Selfridges are selling it this Thursday in store. Should probably be up I their website I reckon before that or on the day, think I'm Gona nip to selfridges so I can have a quick swatch of everything and they normally have a huge amount of stock.


  Good idea. I'll keep an eye on the site to see if it's up on there and then I might give them a ring and see. If it is released then i'll go. I'll post on here once I know for sure


----------



## rockin (Feb 18, 2014)

An Urban Decay pressed pigment palette in bright colours on the way http://www.temptalia.com/urban-decay-electric-palette-coming-soon


----------



## ghopkins91 (Feb 18, 2014)

rockin said:


> An Urban Decay pressed pigment palette in bright colours on the way http://www.temptalia.com/urban-decay-electric-palette-coming-soon


  Found this, isn't it pretty!  http://lethalglam.blogspot.co.uk/2014/02/urban-decay-electric-palette-sneak-peek.html?m=1


----------



## Sophiephoebe1 (Feb 18, 2014)

rockin said:


> An Urban Decay pressed pigment palette in bright colours on the way http://www.temptalia.com/urban-decay-electric-palette-coming-soon





ghopkins91 said:


> Found this, isn't it pretty!  http://lethalglam.blogspot.co.uk/2014/02/urban-decay-electric-palette-sneak-peek.html?m=1


  It looks very pretty, I love the look of the packaging too!


----------



## rockin (Feb 18, 2014)

It's nice to see some bright colours from them again after all these nude themed products.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 18, 2014)

The new UD palette looks fab! I'll definitely buy it. Any idea when it's going to be released in the UK?


----------



## Sophiephoebe1 (Feb 20, 2014)

FOF is available at Selfridges today, just to confirm it for you all! I have been there and checked out the new collection !


----------



## Marvelle (Feb 20, 2014)

Any ideas when FOF will be on the MAC site? Its the first collection i've been interested in in a while! I thought it might have been today but I guess not


----------



## MACaddict1234 (Feb 20, 2014)

For some reason it's not on the MAC site yet but you can get some of the collection on the Selfridges site


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Feb 20, 2014)

[@]Marvelle[/@] [@]MACaddict1234[/@] if it's a Selfridges exclusive then it is just at selfridges for now. If it's anything like riri holiday then it should be on the mac website on Tuesday and then open release by next Thursday.


----------



## MACaddict1234 (Feb 20, 2014)

thanks @kerry-jane88 luckily its just been added to the website now  I've ordered the Dreaming Dahlia and Snapdragon lipsticks, the blush in petal power and the Stereo Rose MSF


----------



## Marvelle (Feb 20, 2014)

Yay, just did my order! I only got Perfect Topping, nothing else really appealed in the end! I also bought myself a pro palette and some permanent line eyeshadows. Very excited to get my first black box in a while


----------



## ghopkins91 (Feb 20, 2014)

Ooh I've filled up my basket online - really want to wait for Debenhams but I can't resist! I've only been into MAC for about a year now and this is the first collection I've paid any attention to now that I've got my head around all the permanents haha! Very excited


----------



## dancewithme (Feb 20, 2014)

I only ordered stereo rose and dreaming dahlia from fof. I really did swither whether to order anything at all, but I think these will make a nice fresh face for spring.


----------



## rockin (Feb 20, 2014)

I was going to wait for Debenhams, but have just ordered from MAC instead - Dreaming Dahlia, Heavenly Hybrid, Lily White, Chartreuse Bouquet and Phlox.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Feb 20, 2014)

Aww hope everyone enjoys their purchases!


----------



## lxvefool (Feb 21, 2014)

Hi everyone, surprised to see that people aren't seeing FOF on the MAC UK site. I ordered from there yesterday evening and everything was also still in stock this morning (apart from Heavenly Hybrid). Maybe there's something wrong with the site?


----------



## rockin (Feb 21, 2014)

I'm surprised more hasn't sold out as well.  Either MAC have actually got plenty of stock this time, or people are assuming collections are always added at the start of the month so they haven't checked the site and seen it yet.  The 159 brush was already sold out when I ordered yesterday.


----------



## lipstickrpstls (Feb 21, 2014)

Does anyone know when MAC Heroine will be on the Debenhams website?


----------



## Sophiephoebe1 (Feb 21, 2014)

lxvefool said:


> Hi everyone, surprised to see that people aren't seeing FOF on the MAC UK site. I ordered from there yesterday evening and everything was also still in stock this morning (apart from Heavenly Hybrid). Maybe there's something wrong with the site?


  Wow, that is surprising. I'm glad I didn't order offline for this collection though. I picked up one lipstick from selfridges and then I'm going to get anything else I want when its released in Debenhams.


----------



## rockin (Feb 22, 2014)

My order arrived this morning.  Phlox Garden is so pretty!  I haven't tried the lipsticks yet, but I'm loving Chartreuse Bouquet and Lily-White pigments.  Lily-White will be great as a highlighter.


----------



## rockin (Feb 24, 2014)

Wayne Goss says the MAC warm and cool big palettes are available now.  I can't see them on the website though?


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Feb 24, 2014)

rockin said:


> Wayne Goss says the MAC warm and cool big palettes are available now.  I can't see them on the website though?


  Lol maybe available to him but reckon he's jumped the gun there. Can't see them? Maybe they'll go up tomorrow. You ggunna get them?


----------



## rockin (Feb 24, 2014)

I am thinking of getting the 'cool' palette, depending on the price.  I believe each shadow will work out a lot cheaper than buying them individually plus  a palette for them, though. 

  Maybe they are available on Pro already, and that's where he got his.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Feb 24, 2014)

rockin said:


> I am thinking of getting the 'cool' palette, depending on the price.  I believe each shadow will work out a lot cheaper than buying them individually plus  a palette for them, though.   Maybe they are available on Pro already, and that's where he got his.


  Same here. Ah yeah probably pro first. Mac chat tomorrow me thinks!


----------



## rockin (Feb 27, 2014)

Amazon have the Enrapture Jumbo Waver and Totem Hair Styler for £22.80 each as today's Deal Of The Day.  They also qualify for free Supersaver delivery - bargain!


----------



## pnfpn (Feb 27, 2014)

The MAC Palettes are £65 iirc.


----------



## rockin (Feb 27, 2014)

Mineralize Glass, Mineralize Eyeshadow and Heroine have appeared on the MAC website


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 27, 2014)

So has A Fantasy of Flowers been released on the counters yet? I was going to check it out today, but couldn't make it. Or is it next week?


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Feb 27, 2014)

rockin said:


> Mineralize Glass, Mineralize Eyeshadow and Heroine have appeared on the MAC website


  Ooh maybe I'll b2m for heroine


----------



## Erinaceina (Feb 27, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> So has A Fantasy of Flowers been released on the counters yet? I was going to check it out today, but couldn't make it. Or is it next week?


  When I went into my local counter earlier in the week, they said it'll be out next week.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Feb 27, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> So has A Fantasy of Flowers been released on the counters yet? I was going to check it out today, but couldn't make it. Or is it next week?


  I know it's on counter at Selfridges at least.


----------



## jennyap (Feb 27, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> So has A Fantasy of Flowers been released on the counters yet? I was going to check it out today, but couldn't make it. Or is it next week?


  It wasn't at HOF at Bluewater today. They did have Heroine though.


----------



## rockin (Feb 27, 2014)

I am sure I read that Selfridges have A Fantasy Of Flowers as an exclusive for 2 weeks


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 27, 2014)

Thanks. Next week it is then.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Feb 28, 2014)

Mac chat sucks sometimes :/

  Welcome to MAC Cosmetics Online. Your personal Makeup Artist will be with you shortly.
  Hello. Thank you for your interest in MAC Cosmetics. My name is Fabienne. How may I assist you?
  kerry: hello! i have a question about an item
  Fabienne: Hi Kerry, how may I help?
  kerry: the pro palette with 15 pre inserted colours that comes in warm neutral or cool neutral
  kerry: when will that be launching in the uk>
  Fabienne: Let me check for you.
  Fabienne: We don't have a confirmed launch date as yet, but it is due early this year.
  kerry: id heard march?
  Fabienne: I can confirm that it will not be March.
  kerry: so theyre coming after march?
  Fabienne: It will be sometime after MARCH.
  kerry: ok
  kerry: are they at the mac pro store in london already?
  Fabienne: No, they have not been released in the UK as yet.
  kerry: ok
  kerry: do you know what the availability will be like, if they are online only or if they will be on counter>
  Fabienne: I'm not 100% sure, but it looks like they will be released initially in MAC stores, and then later in some of our other locations.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 28, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Mac chat sucks sometimes :/
> 
> Welcome to MAC Cosmetics Online. Your personal Makeup Artist will be with you shortly.
> Hello. Thank you for your interest in MAC Cosmetics. My name is Fabienne. How may I assist you?
> ...


  I saw the palettes in House of Fraser today!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Feb 28, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> I saw the palettes in House of Fraser today!


  Wow! Mac chat was super wrong then!


----------



## ghopkins91 (Feb 28, 2014)

This may be a silly question, but are the pans in the pre-filled palettes removable like when you make your own? So could you rearrange them, switch shades etc? xx


----------



## pnfpn (Feb 28, 2014)

ghopkins91 said:


> This may be a silly question, but are the pans in the pre-filled palettes removable like when you make your own? So could you rearrange them, switch shades etc? xx


  Nope, they come fixed as they are.


  BY THE WAY Sephora USA now ships to the UK. £10 delivery on orders over £75 So far NARS and Hourglass aren't available, dunno what else isn't.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Feb 28, 2014)

pnfpn said:


> Nope, they come fixed as they are.   BY THE WAY Sephora USA now ships to the UK. £10 delivery on orders over £75 So far NARS and Hourglass aren't available, dunno what else isn't.


  Omg that is dangerously amazing news!!


----------



## rockin (Mar 1, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> I saw the palettes in House of Fraser today!


  I can't see them online, so maybe they put them out early in error in the store?  Did you swatch them?


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 1, 2014)

rockin said:


> I can't see them online, so maybe they put them out early in error in the store?  Did you swatch them?


  Maybe. I didn't ask, I'm not interested in them, and didn't swatch them either.


----------



## Alisha1 (Mar 2, 2014)

pnfpn said:


> Nope, they come fixed as they are.
> 
> 
> BY THE WAY Sephora USA now ships to the UK. £10 delivery on orders over £75 So far NARS and Hourglass aren't available, dunno what else isn't.


  Ah thanks for letting us know! I hope they release one of their pantone or disney collections soon!


----------



## pnfpn (Mar 2, 2014)

Alisha1 said:


> Ah thanks for letting us know! I hope they release one of their pantone or disney collections soon!


  There won't be anymore Disney collabs but the Pantone one is due out in March or April. My friend told me they don't sell very well so you shouldn't miss out on anything.


----------



## rockin (Mar 2, 2014)

Don't forget if you're spending over £75 you'll become liable for import duty and a Post Office handling charge of £8.


----------



## charlotte366 (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *rockin* 



Don't forget if you're spending over £75 you'll become liable for import duty and a Post Office handling charge of £8.



  I think you are paying the customs charges at source in the £10 from what people are saying, some suppliers do this to take away uncertainity, this is the impression Sephora are giving when asked. I also think they are using courier shipping, so no post office fee. But we won't know for sure until the first few orders start arriving!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 3, 2014)

rockin said:


> Don't forget if you're spending over £75 you'll become liable for import duty and a Post Office handling charge of £8.


  No, you pay the taxes at the checkout . British Beauty Blogger did an example. And no post office fees..


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Mar 3, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> No, you pay the taxes at the checkout . British Beauty Blogger did an example. And no post office fees..


  Omg even more tempting! There isn't actually ny bbrands I'd order, just Marc Jacobs and mufe.


----------



## Erinaceina (Mar 3, 2014)

FoF is out in stores this week, Debenhams have 10% of all makeup, and now Final Cut is finally available on the NARS website... and I'm broke.  The universe hates me.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Mar 3, 2014)

Erinaceina said:


> FoF is out in stores this week, Debenhams have 10% of all makeup, and now Final Cut is finally available on the NARS website... and I'm broke.  The universe hates me.


  Im skipping most of the new stuff, my funds are limited! Other stuff to by that takes priority. I would like to see the mac 15 palette in person though.


----------



## ghopkins91 (Mar 3, 2014)

Erinaceina said:


> FoF is out in stores this week, Debenhams have 10% of all makeup, and now Final Cut is finally available on the NARS website... and I'm broke.  The universe hates me.


  I feel your pain - I'm in the middle of a self imposed 100 day spending ban, FoF was my only exception :'( damn you Debenhams!


----------



## rockin (Mar 4, 2014)

xsparkage has a review of the new Urban Decay Electric palette  http://www.xsparkage.com/new-urban-decay-electric-palette-review/

  as does Temptalia http://www.temptalia.com/urban-decay-electric-pressed-pigment-palette-review-photos-swatches


----------



## Erinaceina (Mar 4, 2014)

Just after my last post, I started to make a list of all the makeup I really want so I could narrow it down. Somehow, in doing so, I managed to knock my drink over onto my laptop. It's a complete write-off. I'm in the final months of my writing my PhD thesis, so I can't be without a laptop for more than a couple of days. My insurance should cover it, but I have to buy the new computer before they pay - plus I'm worried that they'll find some reason not to pay. Needless to say, I'm even more broke than before, and I could kick myself. I think I'm going to spend some time this evening when I'm not working to go through my stash and dig out anything that I don't wear so I can B2M it for the FoF lipsticks.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 4, 2014)

rockin said:


> xsparkage has a review of the new Urban Decay Electric palette  http://www.xsparkage.com/new-urban-decay-electric-palette-review/
> 
> as does Temptalia http://www.temptalia.com/urban-decay-electric-pressed-pigment-palette-review-photos-swatches


  How weird that 4 of the shades aren't eyesafe! FFS it's an EYESHADOW palette! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'll still probably get it as it's very pretty.


----------



## rockin (Mar 4, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> How weird that 4 of the shades aren't eyesafe! FFS it's an EYESHADOW palette!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'm wondering if "_not intended for the immediate eye area" _actually means not for use on the waterline or in the inner corner, perhaps?  Otherwise why sell them as eyeshadows?


----------



## pnfpn (Mar 4, 2014)

IMO, the eye safe thing is just FDA being numpties and UD's way to get around it and be able to sell it in the US.


----------



## PeachTwist (Mar 5, 2014)

Hello.  Long time no see.  Hope you're all doing well.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 5, 2014)

Just noticed that FoF is up on Debenhams. It's not on the main Mac page, but in the new arrivals bit.


----------



## rockin (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi PeachTwist, good to see you again 


  I've just opened the Debenhams Beauty Club magazine I got in the post today, and it says that the Urban Decay Electric palette will land in store and online on 1st April.  It will be £38.


----------



## surfroxy (Mar 6, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Just noticed that FoF is up on Debenhams. It's not on the main Mac page, but in the new arrivals bit.


  Aah thank you so much for this. Just ordered two lippies. Got a bit confused by the skin finishes and which one was which as they didn't name them. But I think I would rather go and look at them in person... I have an older version of Stereo Rose but this one looks a little lighter and I kinda like it...


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Mar 6, 2014)

surfroxy said:


> Aah thank you so much for this. Just ordered two lippies. Got a bit confused by the skin finishes and which one was which as they didn't name them. But I think I would rather go and look at them in person... I have an older version of Stereo Rose but this one looks a little lighter and I kinda like it...


  I've found with debenhams, if the item isnt named by shade, add it to your basket and the shade name should show up in your shopping cart.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 6, 2014)

I popped to the counter today to see if I can choose my Perfect Topping, and they were very helpful, but none of them had much purple in them, so I didn't get one in the end. I already have one without much purple, so no point in bothering.


----------



## surfroxy (Mar 6, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> I've found with debenhams, if the item isnt named by shade, add it to your basket and the shade name should show up in your shopping cart.


  You are a genius!! Thank you! I've never noticed this before!   





Anitacska said:


> I popped to the counter today to see if I can choose my Perfect Topping, and they were very helpful, but none of them had much purple in them, so I didn't get one in the end. I already have one without much purple, so no point in bothering.


  I guess mineral cosmetics have their drawbacks too - shame they can't be a little more similar - the same named product can swatch so differently. Hope you manage to find one with more purple soon.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 6, 2014)

surfroxy said:


> I guess mineral cosmetics have their drawbacks too - shame they can't be a little more similar - the same named product can swatch so differently. Hope you manage to find one with more purple soon.


  Thanks. I don't know if I will bother tbh, I don't think the difference would be that much on the skin, and I don't really have time to go from counter to counter to find one. I might check out HoF in Guildford next week if they still have some. By the way, the Kingston counter had 30+ Stereo Roses and at least 20 PTs. So clearly there isn't a shortage, lol.


----------



## Sophiephoebe1 (Mar 6, 2014)

I popped into my mac counter today at Debenhams to have another look at this collection, I picked up another lipstick and I am also debating whether to go back and pick up one of the blushes … especially while there is 10% off!


----------



## jennyap (Mar 7, 2014)

Went to my counter (House of Fraser) yesterday to look at all the new stuff, it has been completely revamped/layout changed and is much more accessible, so yay for that. I was happy with my FOF picks (HH, SD, DD) - the only other thing that tempted me was Stereo Rose.   The new Mineralize ls/lg look really good, glad they're perm so I can take my time choosing.   Also saw the cool 15 palette - didn't see the warm, was probably being used. The cool was completely untouched at that point. It's so gorgeous, I'm going to have to have it. Was planning to get Naked 3 but I think this will take its place.


----------



## IHughes (Mar 7, 2014)

I LOVE the mineralized lipstick formula, or at least the older colours they had, I have Lady At Play and Dreaminess and I love the formula and colours.  I've got too many lippies though so I won't be getting any yet!


----------



## surfroxy (Mar 7, 2014)

I just caved and got PT and PP.   I missed out on the Hourglass Palette - don't think I will ever get over this so thought I deserved a treat! I wish they would re-release it.   Randomly - has anyone had any problems with the Naked 3 palette? My pans are all rather wonky and at an angle to the base of the tin  - I don't want to push them in as I think I would just end up scraping the shadows.  I like the look of the MAC palettes but wish the pans were interchangeable for when they're used up.


----------



## ghopkins91 (Mar 7, 2014)

surfroxy said:


> I like the look of the MAC palettes but wish the pans were interchangeable for when they're used up.


  I don't have that problem with my Naked 3, though 1 shade (Liar) seems to have considerably less product in it than the others but I presume its the weighting of it so they put less? Like with MAC pigments..


----------



## amyg (Mar 7, 2014)

surfroxy said:


> I just caved and got PT and PP.   I missed out on the Hourglass Palette - don't think I will ever get over this so thought I deserved a treat! I wish they would re-release it.   Randomly - has anyone had any problems with the Naked 3 palette? My pans are all rather wonky and at an angle to the base of the tin  - I don't want to push them in as I think I would just end up scraping the shadows.  I like the look of the MAC palettes but wish the pans were interchangeable for when they're used up.


  One of the pans in my Naked 3 (Burnout, I believe) is glued in wonky. Hmm...


----------



## Sophiephoebe1 (Mar 7, 2014)

IHughes said:


> I've got too many lippies though so I won't be getting any yet!


  You can never have too many lipsticks, hehe!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 7, 2014)

Sophiephoebe1 said:


> You can never have too many lipsticks, hehe!


  I think you can! I've pretty much stopped buying at the beginning of last year because I have so many, I'll never finish even one of them before they go off. Some are now 5-6 years old and still fine, but they won't be forever. I'd say too many starts around 100, I have waaaaay more than that.


----------



## lovesongx (Mar 7, 2014)

surfroxy said:


> I like the look of the MAC palettes but wish the pans were interchangeable for when they're used up.


 
  I depotted my Naked 3 palette and a few of the pans practically jumped out without any encouragement. They didn't seem secured very well at all.


----------



## amyg (Mar 8, 2014)

My local MAC counter is holding Phlox Garden and Perfect Topping for me! Way too excited to pick them up


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Mar 8, 2014)

jennyap said:


> Also saw the cool 15 palette - didn't see the warm, was probably being used. The cool was completely untouched at that point. It's so gorgeous, I'm going to have to have it. Was planning to get Naked 3 but I think this will take its place.


  I picked up both the warm and cool palettes last night. I was so lucky everywhere else in Manchester was sold out but HoF were holding their last one of each for someone else so they said if i call back a few moments before closing and the lady still hadn't shown i could take them instead, they are indeed stunning  They had loads of stuff from FoF left. 

  Excited for the UD electric palette!


----------



## PeachTwist (Mar 8, 2014)

I started depotting my MAC shadows last night (finally) after years of contemplating whether to do it or not.

  I did all of my blues (surprisingly only 15?) and my purples (22?) and quit for the night.  The smell of rubbing alcohol ended up giving me a migraine.  The whoopsie was the fact I forgot to buy magnets before deciding to do the depotting adventure so they're currently sitting in the palettes in a drawer not being moved so they don't move around, lol.

  I also only broke 3, all of which were repairable so that's good.  Prussian, Signed Sealed and Sketch.  I think the first two were because of the Matte2 formula, it's so buttery soft it just cracks at the slightest movement which wasn't helped as I didn't use any heat so was prying quite a bit.  All good though, they're fixed - I didn't lose anything from Signed Sealed, it just had a major crack so I re-pressed it just to be sure as it's one of the best shadows ever.

  I have to admit though, I was super nervous about depotting anything LE, but I did it in the end -- even the cute packaging, because I just can't find anything anymore.  I know WHAT I want to use, but when I have to dig through layers of shadows because I can't find what I'm looking for it becomes a bit tedious.  On the bright side -- once I'm done depotting everything I'll have enough empties for 20 free lipsticks.  Crazy!  Can empty wipes be used as an empty or no?


----------



## rockin (Mar 8, 2014)

mushroomteagirl said:


> I picked up both the warm and cool palettes last night. I was so lucky everywhere else in Manchester was sold out but HoF were holding their last one of each for someone else so they said if i call back a few moments before closing and the lady still hadn't shown i could take them instead, they are indeed stunning  They had loads of stuff from FoF left.
> 
> Excited for the UD electric palette!


HoF haven't even got the palettes online yet, and neither have MAC or Debenhams, so I'm surprised any branch of HoF had them in stock.  My nearest HoF (and the only one I can get to) doesn't stock MAC at all.


----------



## rockin (Mar 10, 2014)

I've just seen a link to this tweeted.  Another MAC collection coming up for Summer 2014, but no detail as of yet http://nymag.com/thecut/2014/03/exclusive-lordes-new-collaboration-with-mac.html


----------



## Erinaceina (Mar 11, 2014)

Has anyone seen Heroine at a counter yet?


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (Mar 11, 2014)

I saw it at my local counter in Reading. But went with a friend to Kingston today and they did not have it out ... side note Kingston did have out the new warm/cool 15 palettes tho


----------



## rockin (Mar 11, 2014)

The new warm/cool palettes are now up on the MAC website


----------



## dancewithme (Mar 12, 2014)

Just ordered the warm palette - free named day delivery, so I'll get to use it this weekend!


----------



## surfroxy (Mar 13, 2014)

Seems there are quite a few faults with the Naked 3 Palette then...   I'm waiting for the MAC 15 palettes to hit Debenhams - might as well collect points. I was trying to work out whether it would be worthwhile buying them when over in the US but it works out about the same price. It's taken me a while to decide whether I really needed them when I have my custom palettes but I do not own the majority of the shadows in either palette - so let's consider it an investment...


----------



## dancewithme (Mar 13, 2014)

surfroxy said:


> I was trying to work out whether it would be worthwhile buying them when over in the US but it works out about the same price.


  I did the same thing, but not worth the wait. Unlike the empty palettes - I just converted pounds to dollars, and for the 5 palettes I want, it's a saving of about £70! Which basically makes the filled palette I just ordered *free*, right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





​


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Mar 13, 2014)

surfroxy said:


> Seems there are quite a few faults with the Naked 3 Palette then...   I'm waiting for the MAC 15 palettes to hit Debenhams - might as well collect points. I was trying to work out whether it would be worthwhile buying them when over in the US but it works out about the same price. It's taken me a while to decide whether I really needed them when I have my custom palettes but I do not own the majority of the shadows in either palette - so let's consider it an investment...


  Holla if you see it hit debenhams!


----------



## rockin (Mar 14, 2014)

I bought the new Barry M Nail Paints in Caspian and Mediterranean.  Caspian reminds me of one of the small Max Factor nail polishes, and Mediterranean reminds me very much of MAC Bad Fairy. If I could find my Bad Fairy I'd compare them properly.  Both are very nice, though, as are the Barry M Silk Nail Paints in Heather and Blossom.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 14, 2014)

rockin said:


> I bought the new Barry M Nail Paints in Caspian and Mediterranean.  Caspian reminds me of one of the small Max Factor nail polishes, and Mediterranean reminds me very much of MAC Bad Fairy. If I could find my Bad Fairy I'd compare them properly.  Both are very nice, though, as are the Barry M Silk Nail Paints in Heather and Blossom.


  I saw those the other day, they are very nice, but I already have a lot of those duochrome shades. I got the two falkies instead, Mermaid and Treasure Chest.


----------



## jennyap (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *rockin* 



I bought the new Barry M Nail Paints in Caspian and Mediterranean.  Caspian reminds me of one of the small Max Factor nail polishes, and Mediterranean reminds me very much of MAC Bad Fairy. If I could find my Bad Fairy I'd compare them properly.  Both are very nice, though, as are the Barry M Silk Nail Paints in Heather and Blossom.



  Ooh thanks for mentioning that, I never look at Barry M usually. I just picked up the same two as you - been wanting a Bad Fairy dupe for the longest time. From what I've seen I think BF might be a little deeper and more complex than this, but it's definitely similar. Caspian reminds me of one of the Revlon duochromes that came out last year.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 14, 2014)

rockin said:


> I bought the new Barry M Nail Paints in Caspian and Mediterranean.  Caspian reminds me of one of the small Max Factor nail polishes, and Mediterranean reminds me very much of MAC Bad Fairy. If I could find my Bad Fairy I'd compare them properly.  Both are very nice, though, as are the Barry M Silk Nail Paints in Heather and Blossom.
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh thanks for mentioning that, I never look at Barry M usually. I just picked up the same two as you - been wanting a Bad Fairy dupe for the longest time. From what I've seen I think BF might be a little deeper and more complex than this, but it's definitely similar. Caspian reminds me of one of the Revlon duochromes that came out last year.


  Jenny, Accessorize do a very good Bad Fairy dupe, I think it's called Aztec? I'll look into it later.


----------



## jennyap (Mar 14, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Jenny, Accessorize do a very good Bad Fairy dupe, I think it's called Aztec? I'll look into it later.


  It was Pink Spice, but they've changed it - the new version looks nothing like BF!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 14, 2014)

jennyap said:


> It was Pink Spice, but they've changed it - the new version looks nothing like BF!


  That's the one! Oh no, sorry to hear they've changed it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got mine ages ago. Well, hopefully the Barry M polish is close enough to Bad Fairy.


----------



## raych1984 (Mar 16, 2014)

Soo gonna be checking out this Barry M Bad Fairy dupe!! I'm halfway through my BF, after finally caving and buying one off Evil Bay


----------



## rockin (Mar 17, 2014)

Caspian is absolutely a dupe for Revlon Chroma Chameleon in Pink Quartz.  I've just compared them.  I haven't found my Bad Fairy yet to compare it with Mediterranean, though.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Mar 19, 2014)

soooo i had some back 2 mac s to do yesterday, i had enough for 2 lippies

  i was in selfridges manchester
  couldnt find any that i liked and they didnt have heroine for me to try so i just went with hot tahiti

  took my six depotted eyeshadows without a blink
  sadly they didnt have hot tahiti so i went to house of fraser to see if they had it there

  i saw they had snapdragon, its not very pigmented but i kind of liked that i could just throw it on for a nice sheen
  so i asked for snapdragon and hot tahiti

  the lady said i wasnt allowed snapdragon because it was LE
  but luckily the man processing my b2ms chipped in and said he heard it was fine so long as they werent in special packaging
  which is what i said mac chat had told me twice when id asked on different occasions

  so she went away and there was a lot of talk with her manager or whatever, she said her manager said no that wasn't their policy and the mac chat people are just assistants etc
  but that they'd do it for me this time
  and then they were talking amoungst themselves saying they'd need to get clarification

  ooosh! wow, not my fault your company tells people different things!
  i mean they couldnt really have said no because of the mac chats i could have showed and even the guy at the till said it was fine

  but i think i read on this thread or another that they actually are changing the policy (in teh uk at least) that you cant b2m for an LE lipstick?

  i certainly wont be trying to b2m for an LE lippie again, cant handle the shade!


----------



## Alisha1 (Mar 19, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> soooo i had some back 2 mac s to do yesterday, i had enough for 2 lippies
> 
> i was in selfridges manchester
> couldnt find any that i liked and they didnt have heroine for me to try so i just went with hot tahiti
> ...


  MAC seriously need to get all their staff up to speed on the b2m policies!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Mar 19, 2014)

Alisha1 said:


> MAC seriously need to get all their staff up to speed on the b2m policies!


  Well that was the staff member and the manager who said no,  Proper bad like!


----------



## Erinaceina (Mar 19, 2014)

Alisha1 said:


> MAC seriously need to get all their staff up to speed on the b2m policies!
> 
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *kerry-jane88*
> ...


  I had the same conversation, B2Ming for Snapdragon, Rose Lily and Dreaming Dahlia a couple of weeks ago.  As I'd B2Med for Carnal Instinct only a couple of months ago, I kept going until they admitted it was fine.  And then I had an argument about whether travel-size containers were eligible...

  Thank you to the person who told me that Heroine is now at counters.  I went and looked at it last week, but ended up being lured away by the warm neutrals palette.  

  That was too gorgeous to pass up.  

  I'm now looking at some of the Indulge stuff which Debenhams still has in stock.  I wasn't interested in Palace Pedigree back in the autumn, but I really want it now.  Hell, I don't really need to buy groceries, do I?


----------



## lovesongx (Mar 20, 2014)

Free UK express delivery on Beauty at Net A Porter with the code WIMH01 until 2nd April. I've just bought Burberry Pale Barley eyeshadow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I can't decide what to use my £5 Debenhams beauty reward towards... any suggestions?


----------



## pnfpn (Mar 20, 2014)

One of the new Chanel quads maybe? They are £40 though. I'd probably use mine on a Givenchy lipstick/cream shadow.


----------



## PeachTwist (Mar 21, 2014)

Went into MAC at Liverpool today.

  B2M'd for 6 lipsticks.  Creme d' Nude, Creme Cup, Blankety, Up The Amp, Kinda Sexy and Heavenly Hybrid.  Had no issues B2M'ing for anything.  Also picked up Stereo Rose as I keep missing it.

  The staff were really lovely even though the store was quite busy and super helpful.  More than happy to go back to them and make them my go-to store.


----------



## toobusytostitch (Mar 22, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Holla if you see it hit debenhams!


 It's there - and I got the warm one on my points . Tempted by the other one too, but I'll see what I think of the warm one first


----------



## surfroxy (Mar 22, 2014)

toobusytostitch said:


> It's there - and I got the warm one on my points . Tempted by the other one too, but I'll see what I think of the warm one first


  Really!? How exciting! I will be heading out after work. Thank you for the update.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Mar 22, 2014)

toobusytostitch said:


> It's there - and I got the warm one on my points
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  They really are beautiful you'll love it 

  I picked up the yellow CC loose powder yesterday to try and combat the red/pinkiness of my skin  very good so far!


----------



## rockin (Mar 22, 2014)

Boots now have those new Clinique blushes with the flower design on (Cheek Pops?).  The GWP is running at the same time, but unfortunately one purchase has to be skincare, and I've got more than enough of that already.


----------



## pnfpn (Mar 22, 2014)

Givenchy summer is up on Harrods as an exclusive right now. They are also selling other country exclusive Le Rouges - 302 Hibiscus Exclusif (Germany) and 304 Mandarine Boléro (USA).


----------



## raych1984 (Mar 22, 2014)

pnfpn said:


> Givenchy summer is up on Harrods as an exclusive right now. They are also selling other country exclusive Le Rouges - 302 Hibiscus Exclusif (Germany) and 304 Mandarine Boléro (USA).


  I'm so tempted by the bronzer!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 23, 2014)

Oh my God, I'm shocked, I've just sold my What Joy! lipstick (from Glitter and Ice I think) on eBay for £31.75! Seriously?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not that I'm complaining, lol.


----------



## rockin (Mar 25, 2014)

Yesterday I spotted the MAC Warm 15 palette on House Of Fraser's website.  It's not there now.  They can't have sold out already, surely?

  I've ordered the Cool palette from Debenhams


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 25, 2014)

My joy was short lived, turns out the buyer isn't planning on paying for the lipstick. Argh! I hate eBay!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Mar 25, 2014)

rockin said:


> Yesterday I spotted the MAC Warm 15 palette on House Of Fraser's website.  It's not there now.  They can't have sold out already, surely?  I've ordered the Cool palette from Debenhams


  Wouldn't surprise me, hof online usually has low stock of mac products. Im sure they'll restock at some point.


----------



## pnfpn (Mar 25, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> My joy was short lived, turns out the buyer isn't planning on paying for the lipstick. Argh! I hate eBay!


  Annoying, why do they bid if they aren't going to pay? :\


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 25, 2014)

pnfpn said:


> Annoying, why do they bid if they aren't going to pay? :\


  Apparently her Paypal account has been blocked. Hmm, funny that.... Offered it for second chance offer to the second highest bidder, but they came back asking for it for £25 delivered. Not blooming likely. Will relist next weekend.


----------



## PeachTwist (Mar 25, 2014)

pnfpn said:


> Annoying, why do they bid if they aren't going to pay? :\
> 
> Apparently her Paypal account has been blocked. Hmm, funny that.... Offered it for second chance offer to the second highest bidder, but they came back asking for it for £25 delivered. Not blooming likely. Will relist next weekend.


  £25 isn't that bad really considering it sold for £14 at the time of release.  If they paid for shipping it'd be a nice £11 bonus!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 25, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> £25 isn't that bad really considering it sold for £14 at the time of release.  If they paid for shipping it'd be a nice £11 bonus!


  Well, yes, BUT eBay takes £2.50, Paypal takes £1.50 or so, plus postage another £4. I'm already down to £17. Seeing that people bid it up to £31, I'm now not willing to let it go for less than £25 plus postage.


----------



## Erinaceina (Mar 25, 2014)

Hey guys.  I just chatted with MAC and got this information about what we're getting in April:

*Kim: *We have a blush collection..
*Kim: *Some eye shadows palettes
*Kim: *We get some exclusive trend make up sets online too
*Kim: *Its not a month for a large collection this April.

  ​Trying to match that up to the collection calendar here on Specktra, I guess that means Tres Cheek, By Request, and possibly the Pro Expansion collection (or perhaps the 15-pan warm/cool palettes?).

  It'll make May crazy as anything again with so few collections in April, but I'm pretty happy about getting the Tres Cheek stuff at last.  I wasn't round for the last time, and I really covet those blushes.

  Unrelated, does anyone know if there's anywhere you can buy the kind of pots loose powders like MAC's iridescent powders (or the new CC powders) come in, but empty.  I shattered one of the Pearlmattes from Archie's, and all my attempts to fix it have just made it worse.  I was thinking of putting the remains into a loose powder pot and B2Ming the packaging (pretty though it is).


----------



## PeachTwist (Mar 25, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> £25 isn't that bad really considering it sold for £14 at the time of release.  If they paid for shipping it'd be a nice £11 bonus!
> 
> Well, yes, BUT eBay takes £2.50, Paypal takes £1.50 or so, plus postage another £4. I'm already down to £17. Seeing that people bid it up to £31, I'm now not willing to let it go for less than £25 plus postage.


  Ah yes!  Sorry, I completely forgot about fees!  Makes sense, now!


----------



## charlotte366 (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Erinaceina* 



Hey guys.  I just chatted with MAC and got this information about what we're getting in April:

*Kim: *We have a blush collection..
*Kim: *Some eye shadows palettes
*Kim: *We get some exclusive trend make up sets online too
*Kim: *Its not a month for a large collection this April.

  ​Trying to match that up to the collection calendar here on Specktra, I guess that means Tres Cheek, By Request, and possibly the Pro Expansion collection (or perhaps the 15-pan warm/cool palettes?).

  It'll make May crazy as anything again with so few collections in April, but I'm pretty happy about getting the Tres Cheek stuff at last.  I wasn't round for the last time, and I really covet those blushes.

  Unrelated, does anyone know if there's anywhere you can buy the kind of pots loose powders like MAC's iridescent powders (or the new CC powders) come in, but empty.  I shattered one of the Pearlmattes from Archie's, and all my attempts to fix it have just made it worse.  I was thinking of putting the remains into a loose powder pot and B2Ming the packaging (pretty though it is).



  Guru makup emporium usually do a good selection of empty pots/bottles etc - they are more of a pro shop so usually have a good selection. I have bought online from them a few times and it has always been reliable!


----------



## charlotte366 (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 



 
Well, yes, BUT eBay takes £2.50, Paypal takes £1.50 or so, plus postage another £4. I'm already down to £17. Seeing that people bid it up to £31, I'm now not willing to let it go for less than £25 plus postage.



  You also now pay final value fees on the postage amount too now, so if you don't want to lose out you need to gross up your postage charge to reflect that 10% of the amount goes to ebay...


----------



## pnfpn (Mar 26, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Apparently her Paypal account has been blocked. Hmm, funny that.... Offered it for second chance offer to the second highest bidder, but they came back asking for it for £25 delivered. Not blooming likely. Will relist next weekend.


  Oh how convenient. Time wasters should get some negative comment function too to be honest.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 26, 2014)

pnfpn said:


> Oh how convenient. Time wasters should get some negative comment function too to be honest.


  I agree. I do always report them and they get non-paying bidder strikes, but that doesn't show in the feedback profile, although you can set your criteria to not let them bid on your stuff.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Mar 26, 2014)

pnfpn said:


> Oh how convenient. Time wasters should get some negative comment function too to be honest.


  That's how ebay used to be, but they've turned themselves into an amazon type shopping experience where the buyer has all the power. It's not fair at all, some buyers are timewasters/horrible.   And as for postage I get it stops you from putting in like £20 postage like years ago,  But people do get snobby Like what do you mean postage is 3.99 for a lipstick!? They don't realise it costs 3.70 for 2nd class signed for :/ Internet shopping has some people unaware of actual cost.


----------



## Erinaceina (Mar 26, 2014)

Guru makup emporium usually do a good selection of empty pots/bottles etc - they are more of a pro shop so usually have a good selection. I have bought online from them a few times and it has always been reliable!


  Thank you.  I've never shopped with them, but I'll have to give it a look.


----------



## Erinaceina (Mar 26, 2014)

NARS have free shipping at the moment, if anyone's interested.  The only thing I wanted which I couldn't get in a shop was the Final Cut blushes, and they're all sold out, so I guess I'll just keep waiting for MAC (Modern Mandarin, come to meeee...)


----------



## rockin (Mar 27, 2014)

Revlon are getting in on the 'build your own eyeshadow palette' act

  https://twitter.com/RevlonUK/status/449189130757345280


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 27, 2014)

rockin said:


> Revlon are getting in on the 'build your own eyeshadow palette' act
> 
> https://twitter.com/RevlonUK/status/449189130757345280


  Oh yeah, I saw those yesterday in Boots. 

  On that note, I've been meaning to ask, has anyone actually been able to purchase the Maybelline cream eyeshadow in Pink Nude? I always see the name on the stand, but there's never a tester or any in stock, just Pink Gold. Weird.


----------



## rockin (Mar 27, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Oh yeah, I saw those yesterday in Boots.
> 
> On that note, I've been meaning to ask, has anyone actually been able to purchase the Maybelline cream eyeshadow in Pink Nude? I always see the name on the stand, but there's never a tester or any in stock, just Pink Gold. Weird.


 
  I keep checking the stores for Pink Nude too, with no luck.  I ordered the Color Tattoo in 'Persistantly Pink' from the Boots website thinking it might be a new colour and I received Pink Gold, which is also listed as an option so I'm not sure if they just sent the wrong one or the same colour is listed twice with different names.


  On the plus side, I received my MAC cool 15 palette from Debenhams today, and I'm really pleased with it.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 27, 2014)

rockin said:


> I keep checking the stores for Pink Nude too, with no luck.  I ordered the Color Tattoo in 'Persistantly Pink' from the Boots website thinking it might be a new colour and I received Pink Gold, which is also listed as an option so I'm not sure if they just sent the wrong one or the same colour is listed twice with different names.
> 
> 
> On the plus side, I received my MAC cool 15 palette from Debenhams today, and I'm really pleased with it.


  How odd.


----------



## xfarrax (Mar 27, 2014)

rockin said:


> Revlon are getting in on the 'build your own eyeshadow palette' act  https://twitter.com/RevlonUK/status/449189130757345280


 I saw this the other day I wasn't convinced by the quality of the shadows and the shades especially when I'm so use to buttery urban decay , too faced etc


----------



## raych1984 (Mar 27, 2014)

xfarrax said:


> I saw this the other day I wasn't convinced by the quality of the shadows and the shades especially when I'm so use to buttery urban decay , too faced etc


  Me too! I thought the quality was shocking!


----------



## PeachTwist (Mar 28, 2014)

Has anyone tried Makeup Geek?  I ordered the Ultimate Eyshadow Palette last night.  I figure 27 shades to start with is pretty decent as including shipping it came to £105 I believe it was.  Would like to know opinions if any of you have tried them.


----------



## Erinaceina (Mar 28, 2014)

House of Fraser has the Tres Cheek blushes for sale.  They're at £17.50, so I guess they must be from the previous release.  I bought Modern Mandarin and Full of Joy with click and collect, so I should get them tomorrow.


----------



## pnfpn (Mar 28, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Has anyone tried Makeup Geek?  I ordered the Ultimate Eyshadow Palette last night.  I figure 27 shades to start with is pretty decent as including shipping it came to £105 I believe it was.  Would like to know opinions if any of you have tried them.


  I haven't yet but I know lots of people who have and say they are amazing. You should get on that and give them a go! I''d love to hear what you think. I keep planning an order but I find it hard to choose what I want, I know I want some of the shadows, gel liners and pigments. However I know she has blushes coming out this year so I may wait till then.


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (Mar 28, 2014)

I saw the urban decay electric palette in my local Debenhams today.it is pretty but I am not sure if I am interested yet. At least it's permanent so no rush.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Mar 28, 2014)

rockin said:


> I keep checking the stores for Pink Nude too, with no luck.  I ordered the Color Tattoo in 'Persistantly Pink' from the Boots website thinking it might be a new colour and I received Pink Gold, which is also listed as an option so I'm not sure if they just sent the wrong one or the same colour is listed twice with different names.
> 
> 
> On the plus side, I received my MAC cool 15 palette from Debenhams today, and I'm really pleased with it.


  The MAC palettes really are nice, best thing they have brought out in a while.

  I have the Nude Pink tattoo but that was a limited edition from a US collection, i've never seen it over here and not seen a space for it on any stands. It must be any confusion over pink gold?


----------



## rockin (Mar 28, 2014)

I thought the Electric palette wasn't due out until 1st April


----------



## rockin (Mar 28, 2014)

mushroomteagirl said:


> I have every eyeshadow from them and have to say the quality overall for the price is outstanding. Much better mattes than MAC (apart from the matte2s)! Corrupt really is THE blackest black eyeshadow hands down. The lippies are good but nothing to write home about. I'll be excited to try to try the blushes when they get released
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Thanks, I'll give the Revlon shadows a miss then.

  The Color Tattoo stands in Boots and Superdrug have both Pink Gold and Pink Nude on their labels.


----------



## rockin (Mar 28, 2014)

I went into The Beauty Store in our shopping centre today, and they had 2 tubs of makeup on 2 for £1.  It included Stila eyeshadows in Twig and Sajama, Revlon matte eyeshadow in Luscious Lime, Revlon eyeshadow palettes, Calvin Klein eyeshadows and lipglosses, China Glaze crackle glazes and a number of other nail polishes by a couple of different brands in bright colours mainly.

  I got some of these, and a couple of Bad Apple nail polishes to try (2 for £6) and a NYX Studio Liquid Liner in Extreme Plum Purple for £2.95.  They sell loads of NYX cheaply, but not every colour and they don't have the Soft Matte Lip Cream, unfortunately.

  It's worth having a look if you've got one near you.  They even still have the Diego Dalla Palma Snow White and the Huntsman sets for I think £14.99.


----------



## PeachTwist (Mar 29, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Has anyone tried Makeup Geek?  I ordered the Ultimate Eyshadow Palette last night.  I figure 27 shades to start with is pretty decent as including shipping it came to £105 I believe it was.  Would like to know opinions if any of you have tried them.
> I have every eyeshadow from them and have to say the quality overall for the price is outstanding. Much better mattes than MAC (apart from the matte2s)! Corrupt really is THE blackest black eyeshadow hands down. The lippies are good but nothing to write home about. I'll be excited to try to try the blushes when they get released


  Thanks!  I'm really excited to try them.  I've only started with the shadows but if I love them like I suspect I will I know I'll end up getting the rest of them.  Do you have Sugarpill Bulletproof?  I wonder how it compares to Corrupt.  I'll have to swatch them side by side when the MUG stuff arrives.  I think I heard they're reformulating the lipsticks so I'll wait before trying them, though I am looking forward to blushes!  I'm tempted to look at their gel liners, have you tried them?


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Mar 29, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Thanks!  I'm really excited to try them.  I've only started with the shadows but if I love them like I suspect I will I know I'll end up getting the rest of them.  Do you have Sugarpill Bulletproof?  I wonder how it compares to Corrupt.  I'll have to swatch them side by side when the MUG stuff arrives.  I think I heard they're reformulating the lipsticks so I'll wait before trying them, though I am looking forward to blushes!  I'm tempted to look at their gel liners, have you tried them?


  Yes it's much blacker than the Sugarpill hich i didn't really think was all that anyway. It's also much blacker than Blackout by UD. Corrupt isn't really a true matte though as there is some sparse silver sparkle but you don't see it applied and it just disappears..

  I have tried the liners they are good and some really pretty colours but fluidlines are still my favourites. Worth getting for the price especially if you want to try out some brights or the red one, Poison I also particularly like the ones called Twinkle and Rave such gorgeous colours.


----------



## PeachTwist (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote:   Originally Posted by *mushroomteagirl* 



  Yes it's much blacker than the Sugarpill hich i didn't really think was all that anyway. It's also much blacker than Blackout by UD. Corrupt isn't really a true matte though as there is some sparse silver sparkle but you don't see it applied and it just disappears..

  I have tried the liners they are good and some really pretty colours but fluidlines are still my favourites. Worth getting for the price especially if you want to try out some brights or the red one, Poison I also particularly like the ones called Twinkle and Rave such gorgeous colours.



  Sugarpill is my current most black black, so I'm impressed that Corrupt is blacker than that.  Oddly enough though, I very rarely use black for anything - even deepening the crease, I just use a darker colour of whatever colours I'm using.

  I love the look of Twinkle, Rave, Poison, Fame, Electric and Amethyst.  I don't really do much in the way of lining as it is, so perhaps it'd be worth getting those ones instead of fluidlines in brighter colours etc as it wouldn't be as much money.

  Tbh, I'm just really sick of the cost of MAC.  That and the rush for LE items.  It's just exhausting to try and keep up with it all.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Mar 30, 2014)

Electric is on Debenhams website: http://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/prod_10701_10001_123932033599_-1


----------



## Sophiephoebe1 (Mar 31, 2014)

Just to let you all know, I popped into TKmaxx the other day and I was able to pick up a Physicians Formula blush (It's lovely!). I love dropping on brands that would otherwise be hard to get your hands on! Keep your eyes peeled


----------



## PeachTwist (Mar 31, 2014)

Well now I've learned my lesson about eBay.  Bastard people.

  Selling a BNIB Bare My Soul quad, and I'm asking for £35 even though RRP was £38.50.  I woke up to an e-mail notification telling me that it's sold.  I wake up having 2 inbox messages from the buyer saying they didn't understand GBP and that they're in the US and can I cancel it now so they can buy other things.  Ffs.

  I've never even sold anything on eBay before, how the hell do I go about cancelling this?  Am I gonna be charged a relisting fee because she's a dumbass and can't read what currency it's in?  Looking at the time stamps of it all, she went to pay for it and then saw the currency conversion and decided she wasn't gonna pay it.  Thing is, I didn't even offer international shipping prices.. so why was she allowed to bid on it?!  Ugh.  What a mess this is.


----------



## rockin (Apr 1, 2014)

Did you set your listing to UK bidders only?  That SHOULD prevent Americans being able to buy (they're the worst for misunderstanding currency for some reason)

  Anyway, here's some info about how to cancel the transaction.  http://pages.ebay.co.uk/help/sell/cancel-transaction-process.html


  or this, which gets her a 'non-payer' strike against her name http://pages.ebay.co.uk/help/sell/unpaid-items.html


----------



## raych1984 (Apr 1, 2014)

MAC by request is up on MAC, just enter the names into the search bar.


----------



## rockin (Apr 1, 2014)

I've spotted 2 makeup related April Fools jokes so far today


----------



## raych1984 (Apr 1, 2014)

EDIT: lipsticks and lipglass are up, I couldn't find the eyeshadows


----------



## dancewithme (Apr 1, 2014)

I just bought two of the By Request lippies - the main page thing is up now, but it says the eyeshadows can't be bought til the 3rd.


----------



## rockin (Apr 1, 2014)

I can't see the eyeshadows either.  I'm trying to get to checkout, but it's taking forever.


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 1, 2014)

rockin said:


> Did you set your listing to UK bidders only?  That SHOULD prevent Americans being able to buy (they're the worst for misunderstanding currency for some reason)
> 
> Anyway, here's some info about how to cancel the transaction.  http://pages.ebay.co.uk/help/sell/cancel-transaction-process.html
> 
> ...


  Thanks, I'll have to do that.

Idiot woman.  :/


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 1, 2014)

So I was on the MAC site ordering some things when I saw the By Request show up, lol.  Had no idea it was due today so I bought Glam and Hoop last minute.  I dunno if I actually want them though.


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 1, 2014)

HOLY HELL THEY'VE ADDED THE PRO PRODUCTS!


----------



## rockin (Apr 1, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> HOLY HELL THEY'VE ADDED THE PRO PRODUCTS!


  I thought you were April Fool pranking us at first, but no - they are there on the site!  Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 1, 2014)

Sophiephoebe1 said:


> Just to let you all know, I popped into TKmaxx the other day and I was able to pick up a Physicians Formula blush (It's lovely!). I love dropping on brands that would otherwise be hard to get your hands on! Keep your eyes peeled :bigthumb:


  I bought a few of those when we were in Florida 3 years ago, they are very nice!  





raych1984 said:


> MAC by request is up on MAC, just enter the names into the search bar.


  Thanks for the heads up, I've ordered the lipsticks.


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 1, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> HOLY HELL THEY'VE ADDED THE PRO PRODUCTS!
> 
> I thought you were April Fool pranking us at first, but no - they are there on the site!  Thanks for the heads up


  LOL!  No, definitely not.  It shocked the hell out of me to see them on there.  I didn't buy anything as I'd already placed my order but good to know I can in future.


----------



## Erinaceina (Apr 1, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> HOLY HELL THEY'VE ADDED THE PRO PRODUCTS!


  I really, really want to try some of the sculpting/shaping powders, and I've wanted to get my hands on Cantaloupe and Salsarose for ages.  Aqua eyeshadow looks really interesting.  Bye-bye, money; it was nice to know you.

  I just had the most ridiculous chat with MAC chat, where I was told that only pros can buy pro products.  When I pointed out that I could see some of the pro products, I was told that it was a look-but-don't-touch kind of policy.  Just to check, I logged in with some pro stuff in my basket, and it was fine.  It was very tempting to complete the transaction at that point, but I resisted.


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 1, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> HOLY HELL THEY'VE ADDED THE PRO PRODUCTS!
> I really, really want to try some of the sculpting/shaping powders, and I've wanted to get my hands on Cantaloupe and Salsarose for ages.  Aqua eyeshadow looks really interesting.  Bye-bye, money; it was nice to know you.
> 
> I just had the most ridiculous chat with MAC chat, where I was told that only pros can buy pro products.  When I pointed out that I could see some of the pro products, I was told that it was a look-but-don't-touch kind of policy.  Just to check, I logged in with some pro stuff in my basket, and it was fine.  It was very tempting to complete the transaction at that point, but I resisted.


  LOLOLOL @ look but don't touch.  I'd have told her she's off her fucking rocker.  As if any company is going to put up a shit load of products that say "Add to Bag" underneath them and then refuse your purchase because it's a "Look don't touch" policy.  What crack is she smoking?

I'd like to try a couple Shaping powders, but the swatches don't have me 100% for shelling out the cash, especially when I don't have a blush palette as I keep mine all potted.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 1, 2014)

Erinaceina said:


> I really, really want to try some of the sculpting/shaping powders, and I've wanted to get my hands on Cantaloupe and Salsarose for ages.  Aqua eyeshadow looks really interesting.  Bye-bye, money; it was nice to know you.  I just had the most ridiculous chat with MAC chat, where I was told that only pros can buy pro products.  When I pointed out that I could see some of the pro products, I was told that it was a look-but-don't-touch kind of policy.  Just to check, I logged in with some pro stuff in my basket, and it was fine.  It was very tempting to complete the transaction at that point, but I resisted.


  Woooow that's ridiculous!  So do you just have to search through the product categorys to find the hidden pro gems?


----------



## Erinaceina (Apr 1, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> So do you just have to search through the product categorys to find the hidden pro gems?


  It's in the main menu just beneath 'giftcards'.


----------



## rockin (Apr 1, 2014)

I ordered Salsarose blush and the Vintage Rose CCB, and 2 of the By Request lipsticks. 

  I'm hoping our House Of Fraser will have the new Urban Decay palette tomorrow, as I've got £20 in HoF vouchers (earned from points on my HoF credit card) and some money on a HoF gift card (from TopCashback) just waiting for it.

  You can now get your TopCashback payouts in HoF or Debenhams gift cards as well as the Amazon gift certificates I usually get


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 1, 2014)

Erinaceina said:


> It's in the main menu just beneath 'giftcards'.


  Ty! I might order the butterscotch eyeshadow whenever that goes on. Debating the trend forecast lip palette...


----------



## nikou (Apr 1, 2014)

thanks peachtwist for mentioning about the pro products.

  my £30 shop ended being a £102 one..

  I bought both the lipglass and lipstick of glam and hoop, sculpt powder, white and black chromalines and peachstock lipstick.


  I'm actually more excited for the pro products than the request make up..


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 1, 2014)

woah i should not have looked at the pro products! now im googling swatches of everything.
  what is this magical looking full coverage foundation?


----------



## Erinaceina (Apr 1, 2014)

Oh hell, I've just realised that both Lime and Indian Ink are now available.  I've been wanting them since the Rick Baker Spider Queen palette came out in the autumn.  I regretted not getting the palette just for those (although the price made me wince, and the name creeps me out a bit).  If I added Hoop, along with those two eyeshadows, I would qualify for free shipping...


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 1, 2014)

sooooo juts had a long mac chat, which was quite helpful, the sa talked me out of getting full coverage foundation, saying it's very heavy and not for everyday as it's like stage makeup, but hell i've just started using estee lauder double wear and that seems pretty full on to me!
  anyway, she recommended studio fix and prep & prime skin refined zone for me as im an absolute oil slick.... hmm what to get....

  she said that the by request eyeshadows will launch on thursday


----------



## lovesongx (Apr 1, 2014)

You ladies have just killed my bank account with this news!!


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 1, 2014)

nikou said:


> thanks peachtwist for mentioning about the pro products.
> 
> my £30 shop ended being a £102 one..
> 
> ...








  Sorry!


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 1, 2014)

Erinaceina said:


> Oh hell, I've just realised that both Lime and Indian Ink are now available.  I've been wanting them since the Rick Baker Spider Queen palette came out in the autumn.  I regretted not getting the palette just for those (although the price made me wince, and the name creeps me out a bit).  If I added Hoop, along with those two eyeshadows, I would qualify for free shipping...


  You could have called the Mail Order number and ordered them at any time.  Don't have to be a pro to buy pro items, just don't get the discount.  

  I called Mail Order today and bought Costa Riche Eye Kohl as it isn't on the reg. site.


----------



## Erinaceina (Apr 1, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> You could have called the Mail Order number and ordered them at any time.  Don't have to be a pro to buy pro items, just don't get the discount.
> 
> I called Mail Order today and bought Costa Riche Eye Kohl as it isn't on the reg. site.


  Ah, but I thought that you need to pay shipping, and I'm far too cheap to do that.


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 2, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> You could have called the Mail Order number and ordered them at any time.  Don't have to be a pro to buy pro items, just don't get the discount.
> 
> I called Mail Order today and bought Costa Riche Eye Kohl as it isn't on the reg. site.
> Ah, but I thought that you need to pay shipping, and I'm far too cheap to do that.


  Ahh, you're right - you do.  I was willing to for Costa Riche as it's no longer sold online and it's not in stores.  My only other option was to get a CP from the US.  Wasn't doing that for just one damn eyeliner, lol!


----------



## rockin (Apr 2, 2014)

I picked up the Urban Decay Electric palette in House Of Fraser today.  I had £20 of HoF vouchers from my HoF credit card, and £18.52 on a HoF gift card earned from TopCashback, so I got the palette free, and still have 52p on my gift card.  Somehow things seem even better when they are free 

  Even my son commented on how bright the colours were.  I'm especially liking Savage, Jilted, Urban and Revolt.  Thrash looks brighter in the pan than on bare skin, but it's still a beautiful chartreuse colour.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 2, 2014)

rockin said:


> I picked up the Urban Decay Electric palette in House Of Fraser today.  I had £20 of HoF vouchers from my HoF credit card, and £18.52 on a HoF gift card earned from TopCashback, so I got the palette free, and still have 52p on my gift card.  Somehow things seem even better when they are free
> 
> Even my son commented on how bright the colours were.  I'm especially liking Savage, Jilted, Urban and Revolt.  Thrash looks brighter in the pan than on bare skin, but it's still a beautiful chartreuse colour.


  I'm planning on paying for most of it with my Debenhams beauty card points at the end of this month. I only have £15 on it at the moment.


----------



## Wattodolly (Apr 3, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> LOL!  No, definitely not.  It shocked the hell out of me to see them on there.  I didn't buy anything as I'd already placed my order but good to know I can in future.


  Newbie here, hi all!!!!  My new favourite thread!!!!!  I can't beleive pro products are available to buy I think I might be purchasing a few things.......neon orange lipstick and possibly a back up of show orchid.  I'll be checking this tread daily for more exciting info.  Thanks guys.

  ps - any info onthe UK release of Mac Playland?!?!?!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 3, 2014)

Just ordered butterscotch, searched for it in search bar. If you don't want to wade through all the eyeshadows look in the mattes.


----------



## rockin (Apr 3, 2014)

I've also placed my By Request eyeshadow order, and ordered the eyeliner mixing medium at the same time.  I've put a few of the Pro pigments in my 'favourites' list to buy later.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Apr 3, 2014)

I'm annoyed I got a dispatch confirmation from MAC this morning for my By Request order saying everything was sent but now i have just received one from the warehouse saying Hoop Lipglass is out of stock and they are refunding me for it grrrr! It was showing as in stock when i ordered and trust it to be the only one now out of stock on the site


----------



## rockin (Apr 3, 2014)

My MAC orders have arrived this morning.  I didn't order Hoop, just Glam and Pink Poodle.  Glam lipstick looks very pink on me, not red at all.

  They put free samples of Prep + Prime Skin Base Visage and Zoom Fast Black Lash Mascara in one of my packages, which was a nice surprise.  They came in with the Pro stuff, not with the By Request goodies.


----------



## Wattodolly (Apr 3, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Im sure they'll restock at some point.


  Does anyone know if the Mac Warm palette is still available on Debenhams site.  I can't see it?


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 3, 2014)

Wattodolly said:


> Does anyone know if the Mac Warm palette is still available on Debenhams site.  I can't see it?


  Most likely sold out? Ask on debenhams beauty club facebook, message them they're usually good with replying.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Wattodolly* 



Does anyone know if the Mac Warm palette is still available on Debenhams site.  I can't see it?



  Sold out  http://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/prod_10701_10001_123443187099_-1?CMP=AFC-AWIN-111281&awc=2194_1396527741_fe2fb9e8b0bd75935dbb86a64ba03124


----------



## surfroxy (Apr 3, 2014)

mushroomteagirl said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *Wattodolly*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I asked them if they would be restocking and they tweeted that they would be next week at the earliest.


----------



## rockin (Apr 3, 2014)

Has anyone seen the new Urban Decay Heavy Metals glitters anywhere?  I'm sure Brit Beauty Blogger  and Really Ree said they were supposed to be in Debenhams from 1st April





  Update - Debenhams have just told me on Twitter that they won't be selling them online, and there are no branches near me that stock Urban Decay.  Oh well, I'll just have to hope House Of Fraser get it .


----------



## dancewithme (Apr 3, 2014)

I received my By Request order today - I only ordered Hoop and Glam, but after trying on Glam I've now realised I should have bought several back ups! This is most definitely the colour for me! And to think, I almost skipped By Request entirely.


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 3, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> LOL!  No, definitely not.  It shocked the hell out of me to see them on there.  I didn't buy anything as I'd already placed my order but good to know I can in future.
> Newbie here, hi all!!!!  My new favourite thread!!!!!  I can't beleive pro products are available to buy I think I might be purchasing a few things.......neon orange lipstick and possibly a back up of show orchid.  I'll be checking this tread daily for more exciting info.  Thanks guys.
> 
> ps - any info onthe UK release of Mac Playland?!?!?!


  Welcome!


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 3, 2014)

Just bought Fiction, Butterscotch and Diesel.  My Hoop and Glam arrived today along with some other things I'd ordered.  I'm surprised how much I like them swatched.  Need to try them on though before I make a final decision but I think I'll end up keeping them.  I don't think I have anything like either of them which is odd!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 3, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Just bought Fiction, Butterscotch and Diesel.  My Hoop and Glam arrived today along with some other things I'd ordered.  I'm surprised how much I like them swatched.  Need to try them on though before I make a final decision but I think I'll end up keeping them.  I don't think I have anything like either of them which is odd!


do you have any swatches of the lipsticks? Glad you think youll keep them. Ignore the question lol i see you answered it in the other post. Thank you


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> PeachTwist said:
> 
> 
> > Just bought Fiction, Butterscotch and Diesel.  My Hoop and Glam arrived today along with some other things I'd ordered.  I'm surprised how much I like them swatched.  Need to try them on though before I make a final decision but I think I'll end up keeping them.  I don't think I have anything like either of them which is odd!
> ...


  I don't right this second (it's 1:21am) but before I leave tomorrow to visit my parents I'll take swatches and pics on the DSLR.  The lighting is terrible in here now and the DSLR is in the bedroom and my partner is sleeping, I can't sleep though but I don't want to disturb him.


----------



## rockin (Apr 4, 2014)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-26891482#TWEET1091143

  House Of Fraser is to be bought by a Chinese company!


----------



## nikou (Apr 4, 2014)

argh... FUCK YOU MAC

  So I received a message from paypal saying I've been refunded £14 from mac
  at first I thought it was a mistake and waited for my parcel to arrive

  of course it was Hoop lipglass..

  even though it was in stock and I ordered relatively soon when it came out.
  I'm really disappointed because I love hoop as a lipstick
  it has a slight rosiness to it and it isn't bright so for me its a perfect pink..
  I just really wanted the matching lipglass

  anyway other than that, my pro products came. I'm happy with them all , especially sculpt powder.
  You girls need to get it. It looks super natural and blends perfectly!

  I also love pure white chromaline. I've always wanted  white gel liner and I've finally got one.


----------



## Erinaceina (Apr 4, 2014)

I ordered Hoop later than you guys (I spent ages telling myself I didn't really need it), so I'm still waiting for my package to dispatch.

  My dad's getting married in a month's time, and I need to buy new foundation and powder before the day (plus decide what lipstick I'm going to wear).  Between that and the late spring/summer collections, I'm trying not to buy too much stuff, but it turns out I have no willpower when it comes to makeup.

  I'm really tempted to get one of the new Mineralize lipsticks to wear on the day.  Of course, I'd need a coordinating Mineralize glass for when I want a lighter look later in the day...


----------



## nikou (Apr 4, 2014)

Erinaceina said:


> I ordered Hoop later than you guys (I spent ages telling myself I didn't really need it), so I'm still waiting for my package to dispatch.
> 
> My dad's getting married in a month's time, and I need to buy new foundation and powder before the day (plus decide what lipstick I'm going to wear).  Between that and the late spring/summer collections, I'm trying not to buy too much stuff, but it turns out I have no willpower when it comes to makeup.
> 
> I'm really tempted to get one of the new Mineralize lipsticks to wear on the day.  Of course, I'd need a coordinating Mineralize glass for when I want a lighter look later in the day...


  I was like that for my dads wedding 2 years ago or so. I need this...and this..  I ended up wearing sail le vie from the hey sailor collection.

  haha I love that. You keep telling yourself you need that mineralize glass 

  Did you order hoop the lipstick or lipglass?
  I'm debating whether to get a back up since it is such a pretty pink


----------



## Erinaceina (Apr 4, 2014)

nikou said:


> I was like that for my dads wedding 2 years ago or so. I need this...and this..  I ended up wearing sail le vie from the hey sailor collection.
> 
> haha I love that. You keep telling yourself you need that mineralize glass
> 
> ...


  As my dad's wife is Australian, they're having two ceremonies.  The legally binding one was in Australia last autumn, and now they're having another ceremony over here in May.  Apart from anything else, my grandmother's too frail to travel.  That flight's a nightmare even at my age! But the two ceremonies mean two excuses to buy makeup for me.  I wore Ruby Woo in Australia (I think), and the Boy Bait later in the day when my lips became too tired to reapply a retro matte.  I'm thinking of a fuchsia this time around.

  I got Hoop lipstick only.  I was tempted by the lipglass, but I wear l/g less than l/s.  Plus, I really wanted some of the pro eyeshadows, and couldn't justify buying all of it.  I was really interested to see your comment about Sculpt.  It's definitely on my list now.


----------



## IHughes (Apr 4, 2014)

If anyone wants a CP I'm happy to do so, they still have all the By Request collection, except Glam lipstick, and Pinkfringe and Woodrose from Proenza Schouler and even a few things from Fantasy of Flowers like Perfect Topping. 
  Unfortunately MAC is slightly more expensive in Spain, you can check out prices and availability here: http://www.maccosmetics.es
  but if anyone is desperate for anything I'm always happy to help, and I've always been offered help by lovely people in this community so I'm really happy to give back to the community!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 5, 2014)

Got my butterscotch es and full coverage foundation today with two samples too! I love how eefficient ordering direct from mac is. I think when the summer collections launch I'll just order direct from mac rather than wait around for debenhams and hof to get their act together!


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 5, 2014)

Butterscotch, Diesel & Fiction arrived today.  They're all lovely!


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 7, 2014)

Help.

  I'm doing a CP with a girl in Texas.  She's wanting Foundations from MAC as she can't get her shade in the US anymore.  The package arrived at my Mom's as I was meant to be visiting and I was going to ship it but I had to cancel my trip so she was going to send it for me.  Went to send it by Royal Mail but they're refusing to send it saying that they can no longer ship make-up.  What can I do?!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 7, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Help.  I'm doing a CP with a girl in Texas.  She's wanting Foundations from MAC as she can't get her shade in the US anymore.  The package arrived at my Mom's as I was meant to be visiting and I was going to ship it but I had to cancel my trip so she was going to send it for me.  Went to send it by Royal Mail but they're refusing to send it saying that they can no longer ship make-up.  What can I do?!


  I think it's a rule you can't ship certain amount of liquids or flammables out of UK anymore. You could lie at the counter of course when they ask what it is but if they scan or search the package at any point and find what it is it will be destroyed.


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 7, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> PeachTwist said:
> 
> 
> > I'm doing a CP with a girl in Texas.  She's wanting Foundations from MAC as she can't get her shade in the US anymore.  The package arrived at my Mom's as I was meant to be visiting and I was going to ship it but I had to cancel my trip so she was going to send it for me.  Went to send it by Royal Mail but they're refusing to send it saying that they can no longer ship make-up.  What can I do?!
> ...


  No, it's within the UK too.  I did a swap with a girl in London, they asked what was in the package.  No nail polish is allowed, aerosols, liquids etc.


----------



## ghopkins91 (Apr 7, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Help.  I'm doing a CP with a girl in Texas.  She's wanting Foundations from MAC as she can't get her shade in the US anymore.  The package arrived at my Mom's as I was meant to be visiting and I was going to ship it but I had to cancel my trip so she was going to send it for me.  Went to send it by Royal Mail but they're refusing to send it saying that they can no longer ship make-up.  What can I do?!


  Strange! Since when? Have you checked the Royal Mail website? I just done a swap with a friend in the US last month & was completely honest with what was in my package - the post office guy just said no perfumes, aerosols or nail polish abroad so I don't understand why they wouldn't let you send makeup within the UK if you can elsewhere?? Unless it's a really new rule!


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 7, 2014)

ghopkins91 said:


> PeachTwist said:
> 
> 
> > I'm doing a CP with a girl in Texas.  She's wanting Foundations from MAC as she can't get her shade in the US anymore.  The package arrived at my Mom's as I was meant to be visiting and I was going to ship it but I had to cancel my trip so she was going to send it for me.  Went to send it by Royal Mail but they're refusing to send it saying that they can no longer ship make-up.  What can I do?!
> ...


  My Mom went to the post office today with the package to ship to the US inc. 2 Studio Fix Fluids.  They asked what was in the package and were told they couldn't be sent.

  When my partner went to the post office for me today to ship to the girl in London they told him the same thing.

  Must be a really, really new rule or I'm just getting extremely unlucky!  I've had to go with a courier to get the CP to the girl in the US.

  It's weird though as my Mom is in Northern England and my partner and I are in Wales - so I really wish I knew what was going on!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 7, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> No, it's within the UK too.  I did a swap with a girl in London, they asked what was in the package.  No nail polish is allowed, aerosols, liquids etc.


  Nail polish was allowed last month within the UK, as with perfumes and stuff so long as it was declared, unless they've changed the rules again at start of April.  I know there's additional rules like no more than 2 of a certain item per package, has to be in original box and then packed in another boxetc.  Is foundation flammable? If not then unless you were sending over a litre of foundation then I don't see what the problem is. Did the post office clerk give a specific reason why?


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 7, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> PeachTwist said:
> 
> 
> > No, it's within the UK too.  I did a swap with a girl in London, they asked what was in the package.  No nail polish is allowed, aerosols, liquids etc.
> ...


  I dunno.  It seems really weird to me but this is the 2nd time my Mom has been told that (first time is when she shipped items to me) and now apparently Studio Fix Fluid can't go out - only 2 bottles of it so definitely not a litre.  No specific reason as far as I know other than rules.  Really weird.  Partner was told the same thing though as they asked him what was in it and when he told them they said no fluids, aerosols, nail polish etc.


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 7, 2014)

Who knows, maybe I have all my info wrong but I'm just going off of what my partner/Mom have been told when trying to ship make-up for me.  Two within the UK and one to the US, seems to be the same guidelines from what they've said.  So strange.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 7, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Who knows, maybe I have all my info wrong but I'm just going off of what my partner/Mom have been told when trying to ship make-up for me.  Two within the UK and one to the US, seems to be the same guidelines from what they've said.  So strange.


  Hmm I'll be asking my local post office about this next time I go!


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Apr 7, 2014)

There is a list of prohibited goods here: http://www.royalmail.com/personal/help-and-support/Tell-me-about-Prohibited-Goods and restricted here: http://www.royalmail.com/personal/help-and-support/Tell-me-about-Restricted-Goods.  

  No mention of makeup unless they are including foundation as a paint 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Could always give customer services a call


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 7, 2014)

I just wish I understood it.  I've had to pay £20 to get these foundations shipped out with the courier.  I had no choice, she CP'd me some foundations and they've already been shipped.  I couldn't very well cancel the CP so I'm really buggered off with Royal Mail for refusing to ship it.


----------



## rockin (Apr 7, 2014)

Royal Mail are definitely getting stricter even with packages within the UK.  I went to post a small brass candle holder to Bristol last week in a 4" cube box, and was asked what was in the package.  I thought it was a bit of a cheek, as I don't really want to have to announce to everyone what I am posting any time.  She then asked if there were any liquids in there, so it seems they don't want to let you post liquids.

  It's all getting rather silly.

  I will now worry that if I post anything of any value the staff will know what is in there and it could be more likely to 'go missing'.


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 8, 2014)

rockin said:


> Royal Mail are definitely getting stricter even with packages within the UK.  I went to post a small brass candle holder to Bristol last week in a 4" cube box, and was asked what was in the package.  I thought it was a bit of a cheek, as I don't really want to have to announce to everyone what I am posting any time.  She then asked if there were any liquids in there, so it seems they don't want to let you post liquids.
> 
> It's all getting rather silly.
> 
> I will now worry that if I post anything of any value the staff will know what is in there and it could be more likely to 'go missing'.


  I agree - I'm really unimpressed with them!


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 8, 2014)

So my Make-up Geek order is here!  I'm amazed -- I didn't get any customs charges?!?! It clearly says on the Customs Declaration that it's worth $159USD.  However, it also says in the Customs Declaration -- AES/ITN/Exemption NOEEI 30.37(a) -- I have no idea what this means but if it means I don't pay customs, I'm all for it.

  Really pleased with how well everything arrived packaged.  This is my first Z-Palette and I'm surprised at how secure it feels considering it's made out of what, cardboard?  Regardless though - looking at the packaging, they didn't miss any detail.  I'm really, really impressed.  If I love these (haven't even swatched yet) then they may definitely and very quickly become a new favourite of mine at this price point.  Genuinely and thoroughly impressed.


----------



## xfarrax (Apr 8, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> So my Make-up Geek order is here!  I'm amazed -- I didn't get any customs charges?!?! It clearly says on the Customs Declaration that it's worth $159USD.  However, it also says in the Customs Declaration -- AES/ITN/Exemption NOEEI 30.37(a) -- I have no idea what this means but if it means I don't pay customs, I'm all for it.  Really pleased with how well everything arrived packaged.  This is my first Z-Palette and I'm surprised at how secure it feels considering it's made out of what, cardboard?  Regardless though - looking at the packaging, they didn't miss any detail.  I'm really, really impressed.  If I love these (haven't even swatched yet) then they may definitely and very quickly become a new favourite of mine at this price point.  Genuinely and thoroughly impressed.


  I'm interested in making a smaller order hopefully that gets through customs too only want to try a couple of shadows but I'm a bit anxious about these additional fees, let me know what shades I should get


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 8, 2014)

xfarrax said:


> PeachTwist said:
> 
> 
> > Really pleased with how well everything arrived packaged.  This is my first Z-Palette and I'm surprised at how secure it feels considering it's made out of what, cardboard?  Regardless though - looking at the packaging, they didn't miss any detail.  I'm really, really impressed.  If I love these (haven't even swatched yet) then they may definitely and very quickly become a new favourite of mine at this price point.  Genuinely and thoroughly impressed.
> ...


  From first swatches:  Moondust (quite unique), Pixie Dust (really unique), Mermaid (gorgeous), Unexpected (matte2 texture), Graphite, Corrupt (really epic black but not necessary if you don't NEED an awesome black).

  Honestly though, the only two that I found that aren't as smooth as butter are Appletini and Simply Marlena.  They're still nicely pigmented, but they're not as soft as butter to the touch like the others.  They are all really nice though.


----------



## fleur de lis (Apr 8, 2014)

rockin said:


> Royal Mail are definitely getting stricter even with packages within the UK.  I went to post a small brass candle holder to Bristol last week in a 4" cube box, and was asked what was in the package.  I thought it was a bit of a cheek, as I don't really want to have to announce to everyone what I am posting any time.  She then asked if there were any liquids in there, so it seems they don't want to let you post liquids.
> 
> It's all getting rather silly.
> 
> I will now worry that if I post anything of any value the staff will know what is in there and it could be more likely to 'go missing'.


I thought that too. I really resent having to say in front of everyone what I'm posting!


----------



## Erinaceina (Apr 8, 2014)

This is Royal Mail's list of restricted goods:

  http://www.royalmail.com/business/help-and-support/tell-me-about-restricted-goods

  I couldn't see liquids on there as a generic category.  Admittedly I was rather caught up on the item on living creatures - spiders?  People post spiders?  I'm never checking the post without wearing oven gloves and a mosquito net every again!  (Yes, I'm insanely arachnophobic.)


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 9, 2014)

Erinaceina said:


> This is Royal Mail's list of restricted goods:
> 
> http://www.royalmail.com/business/help-and-support/tell-me-about-restricted-goods
> 
> I couldn't see liquids on there as a generic category.  Admittedly I was rather caught up on the item on living creatures - spiders?  People post spiders?  I'm never checking the post without wearing oven gloves and a mosquito net every again!  (Yes, I'm insanely arachnophobic.)


  They actually gave my Mom a leaflet, she's gone through it twice and no where does it say about make-up, go figure.  Nor liquids, so she doesn't understand either.

  I also am insanely arachnophobic so yeah.. oven gloves now, every time.


----------



## rockin (Apr 9, 2014)

Ooh, look at all the pretties!


  http://www.temptalia.com/mac-3d-glitter-launches-new-shades-summer-2014


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 9, 2014)

rockin said:


> Ooh, look at all the pretties!
> 
> 
> http://www.temptalia.com/mac-3d-glitter-launches-new-shades-summer-2014


  I've never once played with glitter, but I'm glad these are permanent so I don't have to rush buy them.  I like the look of having a silver/platinum one and black.  I'll have to get a glitter-glue type thing to use along side it as well I suppose!


----------



## Wattodolly (Apr 9, 2014)

I know it's not mac related but I love Space NK and they have a brilliant offer at the minute, spend £40 and get £10 off. They do Nars which is my joint fav brand


----------



## xfarrax (Apr 9, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> From first swatches:  Moondust (quite unique), Pixie Dust (really unique), Mermaid (gorgeous), Unexpected (matte2 texture), Graphite, Corrupt (really epic black but not necessary if you don't NEED an awesome black).  Honestly though, the only two that I found that aren't as smooth as butter are Appletini and Simply Marlena.  They're still nicely pigmented, but they're not as soft as butter to the touch like the others.  They are all really nice though.


  Thanks  Will definitely pick up the ones you've mentioned  heard a lot about 'corrupt' and it being the richest black shadow people have ever come across not that I need another black but I think I need that too just to see what the fuss is about ...


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 9, 2014)

xfarrax said:


> PeachTwist said:
> 
> 
> > From first swatches:  Moondust (quite unique), Pixie Dust (really unique), Mermaid (gorgeous), Unexpected (matte2 texture), Graphite, Corrupt (really epic black but not necessary if you don't NEED an awesome black).  Honestly though, the only two that I found that aren't as smooth as butter are Appletini and Simply Marlena.  They're still nicely pigmented, but they're not as soft as butter to the touch like the others.  They are all really nice though.
> ...


  I only got Corrupt because it came in the palette. I'm extremely indecisive and couldn't figure out what ones to order so went with their ultimate palette so I didn't have to choose, lol.  I'll try to remember to take another look tomorrow to see if there's any else you should definitely look at.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Apr 10, 2014)

xfarrax said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Some of my personal favourites apart from the ones Caitlin mentioned are country girl, burlesque, bada-bing, sensuous and razzleberry. The neutrals are all very nice staple shades and to be honest whichever colours you pick it's highly unlikely you'll be disappointed  Moondust is a must have though it's like all the best bits from mac satin taupe and patina combined


----------



## Erinaceina (Apr 11, 2014)

I nipped into my MAC counter today to buy a lipstick (I got Bold Spring, which looks gorgeous), and I asked them about which collections we're getting when.  They said that Playland has been pushed back here, probably to June, but we're getting Alluring Aquatics next month (yay!).  They also said something about the new brow stuff.  From the glimpse I caught of the book, it looked like Maleficent is going to be next month as well (but not 100% sure of that).  

  Although I'm usually relentlessly optimistic about MAC collections, I'm not that interested in Maleficent.  Although it's a pity that Playland has been moved back, I'm not that sorry if it leaves me more money to spend on Alluring Aquatics.


----------



## ghopkins91 (Apr 11, 2014)

Erinaceina said:


> I nipped into my MAC counter today to buy a lipstick (I got Bold Spring, which looks gorgeous), and I asked them about which collections we're getting when.  They said that Playland has been pushed back here, probably to June, but we're getting Alluring Aquatics next month (yay!).  They also said something about the new brow stuff.  From the glimpse I caught of the book, it looked like Maleficent is going to be next month as well (but not 100% sure of that).
> 
> Although I'm usually relentlessly optimistic about MAC collections, I'm not that interested in Maleficent.  *Although it's a pity that Playland has been moved back, I'm not that sorry if it leaves me more money to spend on Alluring Aquatics.*


  Yay! Thank you!


----------



## beautycool (Apr 11, 2014)

Hi girls I'm from the uk and always have mac collections etc shipped over to here from my friend in Texas I have never got a custom charge  Oh accept with about four polishes from the USA from a indie brand  Which was 12.00 I think on top   I'm always ok with my make up  And that's the only one customs I got last year for my polishes   I sent polishes twice now to Belgium. Last week and week before  Got there safely  No destroys sent second recorded   I find most stuff gets through if recorded I don't know why .   The limit is four polishes in uk to be sent to uk I always send recorded second  Well wrapped up then in a plastic sandwich bag then taped up again   When I send abroad I stuff aload of chocolate and sweets in there x Hope that helps x


----------



## beautycool (Apr 11, 2014)

Hi my friend stil needs to ship my patent pencils from mac cannot wait  And been waiting to order the playland collection  Even though the dates been pushed bk   I'm waiting for the aqua collection too   I ordered a cheek pallete and two lots of inserts  Cost me next to nothing  Er here it would of cost me 26.00 uk pounds rip off  Where as mac USA I paid 15.00 I think it worked out too  Those lippy are 20 dollars  Which is about 12 pounds something  Where as here I reckon they would sell for what 18.00 pounds  But I could be wrong


----------



## ghopkins91 (Apr 11, 2014)

Attempting to work out prices for my list (this'll be my first time buying anything in LE packaging!) - what is the general price increase?


----------



## beautycool (Apr 11, 2014)

How do you mean Hun what's the diff in our prices to there's alot  We pay 20% tax Hun x


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 11, 2014)

ghopkins91 said:


> Attempting to work out prices for my list (this'll be my first time buying anything in LE packaging!) - what is the general price increase?


  Probably an extra pound or two per product.


----------



## beautycool (Apr 11, 2014)

I paid 2 dollars for a 6 insert pallete blush  And I bought two of them so 4 dollars   And a pro pallete large for 8 dollars  And a blush for 17 dollars  All from mac  Which cost about 32 dollars with tax  =About 21.00 uk pounds   Here it would of been more  I will get you prices off everything    6.50 x 2 = 13.00 alone for the blush inserts x2 lol madness where as in USA it's 4 dollars for two   Pro pallete large is 18 uk pounds x1  Which is in USA it's 8 dollars   And a blush is pro pallete which I bought 15.00 uk pounds  Where as USA is 17 dollars   Anyhow uk is a rip off like we all know   My spend on the USA web mac site was 32 dollars including tax=  21.00 uk pounds   And mac here same products a great big whopping  45.50  Piss take


----------



## beautycool (Apr 11, 2014)

If it wasn't for my friend in the USA I wouldn't have a pallette on way to me  Only if we went bk on our holidays  We go FL every year from 2001  But haven't been last year as got married and went Maldives


----------



## beautycool (Apr 11, 2014)

Def not a extra pound or two lol   unfortanltly I have just done the maths  And it's a big difference  But then even though we pay lots of tax  Hubby says we quite lucky on our health care as in the USA u need medical insurance for hospital where as we don't pay for it  Upto us if we pay for private   Anyhow the difference is at least 20.00 or more  I know I have to pay shipping  But that be about 16 dollars  Which still isn't alot  I prob saved 15.00 quid or 18 which us quite abit  But then saying that my friend has alot of goodies to ship to me still  So if one package goes into another  Then that's good too


----------



## beautycool (Apr 11, 2014)

Americas dirt cheap and I don't like the uk lol  We wanna live in the states  I want hubby to transfer from heathrow with ba  To ba Miami or Orlando airport   Woohoo xx


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 11, 2014)

beautycool said:


> Then that's good too


  She was asking about the price difference between regular packaging and LE packaging, like the blue summer collection packaging.


----------



## beautycool (Apr 11, 2014)

Oh ok lol  But hey know we All know mac is v expensive lol


----------



## surfroxy (Apr 12, 2014)

The Hourglass Ambient Lighting Palette is going to be made Permanent!! T just posted about it here: http://t.co/tu9iqoBnCh


----------



## rockin (Apr 14, 2014)

I wonder if we will be getting these

  http://www.temptalia.com/mac-re-released-lipsticks-nordstrom-flamingo-pink-pigeon


----------



## beautycool (Apr 14, 2014)

Hi Hun I hope so  I know we have already lady danger I cannot think what others you know the list that said free standing macs  Anyhow I have flamingo coming I do hope it's nice   Flamingo= got coming  Giddy=  want  Lip Blossom= maybe  Pink Pigeon= def not too pink but not sure  Razzledazzler = not sure  Shy Shine=def want  Sushi Kiss = def want  Sweet & Sour = not sure  Tangerine Dream = not sure  Previously permanent only at MAC freestanding Kinda Sexy =def want  Lady Danger =maybe as tried on before  Patisserie =want  Cockney =don't know  Milan Mode =not sure  Sophisto=want ))) There is a list I have written whether I like them or not lol  ))) Anyhow I have seen a few bottom ones


----------



## rockin (Apr 14, 2014)

I got Flamingo and Pink Pigeon when they were out in collections before.  I also have Lady Danger, Cockney (an easy to wear red I can wear during the day) and Milan Mode.

  I can only buy MAC online as there are no MAC counters or stores anywhere near me.


----------



## ghopkins91 (Apr 14, 2014)

Playland products are up on the MAC site but just say 'Coming soon' when you click them. I thought Playland was a complete skip but my excitement when I saw them up tells me different..


----------



## beautycool (Apr 15, 2014)

rockin said:


> I got Flamingo and Pink Pigeon when they were out in collections before.  I also have Lady Danger, Cockney (an easy to wear red I can wear during the day) and Milan Mode.  I can only buy MAC online as there are no MAC counters or stores anywhere near me.


  Hi rockin if you want I can get you some if I'm ordering again Hun ?  I have mac by me but I don't usually go town no more as I spend money  Or I haven't no money and think what's point in going town lol   Anyhow if you want anything mac USA will prob have them up today at some point let me know  Pm me if you want


----------



## beautycool (Apr 15, 2014)

Wow I have quoted lol lol no excuses now ladies


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 15, 2014)

Do we know if Playland will be available at Debenhams/HoF? I'm guessing the Proenza Schouler collection will be Mac online only. Thanks.


----------



## rockin (Apr 15, 2014)

I would have thought Playland would be at Debenhams and HoF.  Proenza Schouler will probably be one of the expensive MAC online only ones.


----------



## Wattodolly (Apr 15, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Do we know if Playland will be available at Debenhams/HoF? I'm guessing the Proenza Schouler collection will be Mac online only. Thanks.


  Hi, I read on the Selfridges website that the Proenza Schouler collection will be exclusive to Selfridges next month.  So I don't know if thats true it might not be available even on the MAC website until after May!?!?!?  I'm gutted as Selfridges charge £5 carriage as well!


----------



## staceface (Apr 15, 2014)

Wattodolly said:


> Hi, I read on the Selfridges website that the Proenza Schouler collection will be exclusive to Selfridges next month.  So I don't know if thats true it might not be available even on the MAC website until after May!?!?!?  I'm gutted as Selfridges charge £5 carriage as well!


  Did they have a date on the selfridges site?


----------



## Wattodolly (Apr 15, 2014)

I can't see a date on selfridges website, I might stalk the website in the next couple of weeks!


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Apr 15, 2014)

I was excited for Playland but then when i actually saw the colours it was just a meh so the only thing i might pick up is toying around lippie but i might not even get that. It looked gorgeous on temptalia's lip swatch but then on makeupandbeautyblog it looked a bit weird and frosty even though it's an amplified finish.

  I might get Mangrove lippie and the blush ombres from proenza if they aren't ridiculously expensive which no doubt they will be.

  i am way more excited for the June/July- ish collections especially Kelly & Sharon and Moody Blooms. i have made my wishlist as long as my arm but i am going to have to cut back there is no way I can afford everything i want.

  Only really want the new brushes coming out with the aqua collection and maybe the violet lipstick and lipglass.


----------



## Erinaceina (Apr 15, 2014)

Playland will definitely be available at the counter in Harvey Nichols (according to the amazing manager at the MAC counter here in Leeds), so I presume it will be available in HoF and Debenhams and online with them as well.

  I'm really excited about Sweet Experience and want a couple of the other lipsticks as well, so this is going to be pretty pricey collection for me.


----------



## xfarrax (Apr 15, 2014)

The tres cheek blushes are in mac stores too now went into mac in westfield today and they had the testers out, if their permanent to think I'm gona wait abut til I buy them. First on my list is modern mandarin. I don't think I'm getting anything from play land whatsoever i can't see myself getting a lot of wear from the products super excited for alluring aqua and the Kelly/Sharon collection but the latter will defo be the bigger haul


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks for the info everyone! I'm really out of the Mac loop right now, but do want the blush ombres and maybe a couple of lipsticks from Playland.


----------



## toobusytostitch (Apr 16, 2014)

May I ask a question? I like the look of the upcoming shimmer eye palette Raw Sugar from Bobbi Brown - release date May - here and US.  I see palettes for sale on Amazon in the UK - is this possible that they are genuine? They are ready for immediate dispatch too.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 16, 2014)

toobusytostitch said:


> May I ask a question? I like the look of the upcoming shimmer eye palette Raw Sugar from Bobbi Brown - release date May - here and US. I see palettes for sale on Amazon in the UK - is this possible that they are genuine? They are ready for immediate dispatch too.


  Could well be. I've bought loads of genuine Guerlain on eBay well before release dates. However, if in doubt, wait for the department stores to have it.


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (Apr 17, 2014)

Hey! Discount alert!! Feelunique.com is 20% off. No minimum spend. I just got the UD electric palette


----------



## ghopkins91 (Apr 17, 2014)

MakeMeUp79 said:


> Hey! Discount alert!! Feelunique.com is 20% off. No minimum spend. I just got the UD electric palette


  Do you know what the code is? I can't find it online. Thanks!


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (Apr 17, 2014)

:





ghopkins91 said:


> Do you know what the code is? I can't find it online. Thanks!


  Sorry.  The code is EASTER20


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (Apr 17, 2014)

[quote name="MakeMeUp79" url="/t/174828/uk-release-dates-discussion-all-brands-welcome/9240#post_2603374" Sorry.  The code is EASTER20[/quote]  Omg how do I edit. Don't know how the fingers got there!! Apologies!!


----------



## ghopkins91 (Apr 17, 2014)

MakeMeUp79 said:


> Sorry. The code is EASTER20


  Thanks!


----------



## rockin (Apr 17, 2014)

Rimmel Rockin' Curves mascara is just £1.80 for 180 minutes (finishing 3pm today) at ASOS, Superdrug, The Hut and many other places online.  Just trying to find out if it's in stores too.


  Edit:  I got a reply - it's an online exclusive.


----------



## Wattodolly (Apr 17, 2014)

Thanks for the top tip, I've just ordered 4 from asos with free nxt day delivery with my premier membership.


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 17, 2014)

I don't understand.  If Playland has been pushed back, why is it showing up as "Coming Soon" ?


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 17, 2014)

Gave up.

  Welcome to MAC Cosmetics Online. Your personal Makeup Artist will be with you shortly.
  Hello. Thank you for your interest in MAC Cosmetics. My name is Paula. How may I assist you?
*Caitlin: *Hi there! I'm wondering when the Playland collection is going to be released?
*Caitlin: *I'm sorry - I'm sure you've had a hundred requests about this already!
*Paula: *Hi Caitlin!
*Paula: *I would be happy to advise you!
*Paula: *We do not have a launch date as of yet I am afraid
*Caitlin: *How come the products are showing up on the website as "Coming Soon" ?
*Paula: *They will be launching within the next few weeks, we do not have an exact date yet
*Caitlin: *Alright. Thanks. Do we have any other dates for other collections yet?
*Paula: *We are just waiting for confirmation
*Paula: *The stores always launch on the first Thursday of the month
*Caitlin: *Thank you. When is Alluring Aquatics and Sharon & Kelly and Moody Blooms launching?
*Paula: *Alluring Aquatics will launch in May
*Caitlin: *First Thursday?
*Paula: *Moody Blooms is July
*Paula: *Sharon and Kelly is August
*Paula: *That is correct yes
*Caitlin: *That's great - thank you so much!
*Paula: *You are welcome!
*Caitlin: *Have a great day - thank you again for your help!

  So Playland is within a couple weeks (apparently).  Alluring Aquatics is apparently May 1st.  Moody Blooms is July and Sharon & Kelly is August.  So by the looks/sounds of things, June is a relatively collection-free month.  We'll see how accurate this is though.


----------



## rockin (Apr 17, 2014)

Maybe June will bring us Flamingo, Pink Pigeon etc?


----------



## raych1984 (Apr 17, 2014)

MakeMeUp79 said:


> Hey! Discount alert!! Feelunique.com is 20% off. No minimum spend. I just got the UD electric palette


  Thanks so much for this!! I just got an electric palette too!


----------



## rockin (Apr 18, 2014)

50% off at el.f. this weekend. 

*for 50% OFF use codes:*
  UK & EU: *500414    *ITALY: *500415*
  *Minimum spend £30/36€

*50% OFF*​ *Code valid from 10:30am BST 18/04/2014 until 10:30am BST 22/04/2014. Minimum spend £30/36€ before the code is applied and NOT including shipping. 50% off applies across all items listed on www.eyeslipsface.co.uk/www.eyeslipsface.it including any already discounted items. You MUST enter the code to receive 50% off your order. Can only be used in conjunction with the April FREE gift promotion. Only one code to be used per order. Promotions cannot be backdated so please ensure promotions have applied correctly before submitting your order. No changes can be made to an order once it has been submitted this includes promotional codes, adding or removing items and amending shipping methods​ *FREE PRODUCTS IN APRIL *
  *Minimum spend £15/18€. Promotion valid until 11:59pm 30/04/2014. NO CODE REQUIRED. You will receive 2 free items in your order, Your basket total after discounts and NOT including shipping must be £15/18€ or over to qualify for this offer. Should you qualify for this offer the two products will be added to your order during packing. The FREE products will not appear on your automated email confirmation or dispatch notification however it will be noted on the invoice inside your parcel along with the products themselves. Only 2 FREE gifts per customer.


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 18, 2014)

rockin said:


> Maybe June will bring us Flamingo, Pink Pigeon etc?


  I'm guessing so, yep!


----------



## rockin (Apr 19, 2014)

Illamasqua currently have an "Easter Hunt" where certain items hidden on the site have 40% off.  I have solved the first 3 days clues so far (very easy) and hunted down the products on offer for you.  In addition to these, I see that there is 50% off of the Illamasqua Freak original perfume.  I'm hoping they might have a decent discount of the Illamasqua Freak Scarab some time.

  Anyway, here are the 40% off "Easter Hunt" items so far.  There are another 2 days to go, I believe.


  Powder Eye Shadow: £9 instead of £15.50

Pivot - yellow green
Fledgling - vivid green, matt finish
Imagine - bright periwinkle blue, matt finish
Stealth - creamy buttermilk, matt finish
Succumb - soft peachy nude, matt finish


Nail Varnish: £8.50 instead of £14.50

  Blizzard - snow glitter, glitter finish
Facet - grey crystal
Charisma - deep raspberry pink
Harem - bright mauve pink
Pink Raindrops - cool pink


Lipstick:  £10 instead of £18.50

  Shard - red violet, matt finish
Flare - bright orange
Atomic - fuchsia violet
Immodest - vivid pink, matt finish
Over - bright coral pink, matt finish


----------



## pnfpn (Apr 19, 2014)

Does anyone know which retailer is going to get the LE Guerlain Rouge G's as the exclusive? I really don't  want to miss Rose Grenat because of it's packaging.


----------



## rockin (Apr 20, 2014)

Today's additions to the Illamasqua Easter Hunt are powder blushers in

  Lover - soft apricot, matt finish
Hussy - bright candy pink, matt finish
Chased - bright rose pink, matt finish
Allure - dusky rose pink shimmer
Thrust - deep magenta pink, matt finish

  They are £12 instead of £21.50


----------



## beautycool (Apr 20, 2014)

Hi girls sounds like fun the Easter hunt I keep getting the emails through but don't think it would work with my prof discount I get from them boo hoo I have only tried the blushes which I love  and the bronzer   And mascara  Bought the foundation but so many colours I think I bought the wrong one lol  I love the white stuff in the bottle that you can mix in with foundation if too dark  Mines not dark though    Want to try the cake eyeliners though maybe I don't wear alot of eye liner  Don't like the polishes that much   Eyeshadow never bought from there   Anyhow happy Easter everyone and sounds like fun with the deals etc


----------



## staceface (Apr 20, 2014)

Hey ladies  Just been told proenza schouler collection will be available in the uk 1st may. Think it's a selfridges exclusive.


----------



## rockin (Apr 21, 2014)

Here's what's been added for the last day of the Illamasqua Easter Hunt.

  Pure Pigment:   £9.50 instead of £16.50

  Beguile - light shimmer
Static - iridescent pink/silver
Ore - rich russet bronze
Fervent - reddish brown with blue, green and silver
Android - shimmering charcoal black


----------



## beautycool (Apr 21, 2014)

Hi girls have just ordered some stuff from mac USA the prozenza Coll  One blush the pink one one lippy the nude one  And giddy x ))) Cannot wait  My playland Coll is at my friends house x in the USA


----------



## amyg (Apr 21, 2014)

Hey everyone! Just in case anyone was after free shipping on the MAC website there's a code: EASTER14.


----------



## Marvelle (Apr 22, 2014)

UK girlies, does anyone know what London MAC counters accept eyeshadow pots without the metal pans in for Back to MAC? My local MAC counter is suppper strict and doesn't accept them if they don't have the metal pan in  Heading to London Friday and want to get rid of these 20+ empty eyeshadows 

  Also another question for London ladies: If memory serves right, I heard that MAC pro stores will allow Back to MAC's for a lipstick OR eyeshadow. Does anyone know if the MAC Covent Garden store does this??


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 22, 2014)

Marvelle said:


> UK girlies, does anyone know what London MAC counters accept eyeshadow pots without the metal pans in for Back to MAC? My local MAC counter is suppper strict and doesn't accept them if they don't have the metal pan in  Heading to London Friday and want to get rid of these 20+ empty eyeshadows
> 
> Also another question for London ladies: If memory serves right, I heard that MAC pro stores will allow Back to MAC's for a lipstick OR eyeshadow. Does anyone know if the MAC Covent Garden store does this??


  Don't know about pans - your best bet would be to call and ask.  I've never had issues myself though.  I'm not sure where you are usually but I know the MAC Store in Liverpool doesn't mind if it's without pans.  Keep in mind you can only B2M for 4 at a time, or at least that's what I've been told in the past.

  As for Covent Garden - again, I'd just call and ask, and if they say yes - ask for the person you're speaking to's name and quote them if they give you hassle in person.


----------



## beautycool (Apr 22, 2014)

Hi Hun when I asked the USA girls they said they should take back what ever in what ever condition I even if its been depotted  As its back to mac and recycling they said   Which is true but mac in the uk we have horrid guidelines lol I find anyhow with anything from London to USA    Anyhow a bit of a trick if your worried I put my last lot in a bag  Ranging from blush pot lippy and mascara and two de potted eye shadows   Guess what I did  Put some sprinkled eye shadow from another old pot ( wasn't mac ) rubbed abit in there so it liked like it had been used lol so you couldn't see whether it was a depot or not   But I know what your saying Hun  I asked the USA girls this  On Fb But they sort of laughed but its true uk mac are the weirdest lol   Anyhow it should be about more recycling not whats left in pan  Like one USA girl had said to me it's about recycling  What they going to do re use the pot and put another pro pan in there!!!!!!!  So I don't know you be ok just don't take too many pro pans in at once  x I mean the pots lol


----------



## beautycool (Apr 22, 2014)

Back to mac is 5 at a time x  well for me it is x and I heard USA girls say its 5 or 6 too Think it is 5  As I had to struggle getting my last item I depotted for sake of it lol


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 23, 2014)

I think it must vary on location.  When I last B2M'd I was told the limit was 4 but I had someone with me and was able to do 6 as they said it was for them, lol!


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Apr 23, 2014)

Hello ladies, does anyone know when the new summer Too Faced palette will go on sale? I read somewhere it was supposed to be out on the 21st but no sign of it on Debenhams.


----------



## beautycool (Apr 23, 2014)

Omg what pallette lol


----------



## rockin (Apr 24, 2014)

Alluring Aquatic is online!!!  Eyeshadows are £16.50, and they're still only the small ones.


  Studio Sculpt Shade & Line is there too.


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 24, 2014)

rockin said:


> Alluring Aquatic is online!!!  Eyeshadows are £16.50, and they're still only the small ones.
> 
> 
> Studio Sculpt Shade & Line is there too.


  Ordered, thanks!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 24, 2014)

rockin said:


> Alluring Aquatic is online!!!  Eyeshadows are £16.50, and they're still only the small ones.
> 
> 
> Studio Sculpt Shade & Line is there too.


  Thanks! I will wait for Debenhams or House of Fraser to get it though.


----------



## nikou (Apr 24, 2014)

Wow I was expecting it to come online in May!  Do you think the collection will be up on HoF and debenhams around 1st may?


----------



## nikou (Apr 24, 2014)

What did you order peachtwist? You're brave to order without any swatches!


----------



## beautycool (Apr 24, 2014)

Hi I have just ordered a lipstick and a blusher   I cannot wait woohoo thanks for heads up !!!! Shouldn't of really lol   Anyhow what gets me is the playland Coll still not up grrrr  Even though I have half if it already  The most pop colour I didn't go for  Believe it or not  Is the yellows lol  They look nice   I will be ordering them both hopefully )))))


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 24, 2014)

nikou said:


> Wow I was expecting it to come online in May! Do you think the collection will be up on HoF and debenhams around 1st may?


  I would expect so. Also for it to be at the counters then.


----------



## rockin (Apr 24, 2014)

I'm ordering a bronzer, a blush and a lippy for now.  I will wait until HoF or Debenhams get the collections before I order anything else, so I can get the points, or hopefully they might have a discount offer at the time - fingers crossed!



  MAC's checkout is being soooooo sloooooow!!!


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 24, 2014)

nikou said:


> What did you order peachtwist? You're brave to order without any swatches!


  Goddess of the Sea lipstick and Golden Bronzer for the compact.

  I never buy anything for the packaging but this was too good to pass up.

  I'm on a low-buy so I just kept it at those 2 items only.  I'll swap the bronzer out for my MSFN.


----------



## beautycool (Apr 24, 2014)

Tha Matt lipstick first one to sell out ( enchanted one )  I didnt want that as Matt don't like much   I got the pet me please  And the blusher seduced at sea x


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 24, 2014)

Wow this must be a record for how early the summer collection has released!?  I have zilch money so I'll have to wait for the counter release next thurs, I want to see stuff in person anyway.


----------



## rockin (Apr 24, 2014)

I would love the chance to see things in person before I buy, but unfortunately it's too far (and expensive) to travel.

  I got Golden bronzer, Seduced At Sea blush and Mystical lipstick.  The MAC page told me I had earned free named day delivery, but when I got to the checkout it told me this option was not available, even though it was listed on the drop-down menu as free.  The code, MAY45, didn't work either, so I have free delivery but not named day as I would have chosen.  I wouldn't pay for named day, but if it was free I was going to arrange for it to be delivered on a day when my parents aren't visiting.  They like to pass comment about my spending when I get parcels at the door.


----------



## beautycool (Apr 24, 2014)

Snap with my hubby Hun grrrr it drives me up the wall lol  Just because his the sensible one   I would like to try n get into town which is ten mins from me but with LO it's a nightmare   So I don't bother plus I end up spending a whole lot more lol   Anyhow the worse site to buy on is illamasqua  When you don't have a clue about the colours of foundation  Mac is simpler  Illamasqua a flaming nightmare  And my nearest counter is London  I think That's a big no no for me lol


----------



## beautycool (Apr 24, 2014)

Snap I got the same blush as you looks lush doesn't it so does the other colour   I have a thing for blushes ATM  And lippys  Lippy I got pet me please mainly for the colour of course but love the name   I removed the lip gloss to match that as it would of cost too muvh grrrrrr


----------



## rockin (Apr 24, 2014)

I may get the other blush later when it launches on HoF or Debenhams.

  I have realised that I rarely wear lip gloss, mostly because I have long hair and when it's windy (as it frequently is) my hair sticks to my lip gloss.  I already have quite a collection of them as well, so it makes it easier for me to not be tempted to buy glosses.  Lipstick is another matter - I have loads, but can't resist buying more.  I do try to limit it, though.

  The biggest temptations for me are eyeshadows and pigments.


----------



## beautycool (Apr 24, 2014)

Hi I know what you mean about lipglosses I have a few hubby don't like them lol  But the hair and wind thing yes defo know what you mean  Can be embarrassing lol   I love lippys too  Can't stand pigments I got one lol years ago  They go everywhere with me lol   Nice colours though    I really want that sculpt thing with two colours then eyeliner ? But I'm not sure


----------



## rockin (Apr 24, 2014)

I'm not tempted.  Temptalia has reviewed them http://www.temptalia.com/round-mac-studio-sculpt-shade-line-eyeshadows-overview-thoughts


----------



## surfroxy (Apr 24, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> I'm on a low-buy so I just kept it at those 2 items only.  I'll swap the bronzer out for my MSFN.


    Do you find this easy to do? I'd love to have a go but scared I'll just mess it up. I do love depotting shadows though...  Debating waiting for the Debenhams launch (I always seem to do this - but have some beauty card cash to use) I have way too many blushes but I think I'm jumping on the packaging bandwagon with this one too.


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 24, 2014)

surfroxy said:


> PeachTwist said:
> 
> 
> > I'm on a low-buy so I just kept it at those 2 items only.  I'll swap the bronzer out for my MSFN.
> ...


  You know when you depot a shadow and take out the plastic part first?  Just do that and swap them into a different compact so they snap back in.  No need to actually properly depot them as you're just swapping what container it's in.


----------



## Sophiephoebe1 (Apr 24, 2014)

I'm going to wait for this collection to be released at Debenhams, I'm going to see if I can find out when. I'll let you know if I find out for definite!


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 24, 2014)

Sophiephoebe1 said:


> I'm going to wait for this collection to be released at Debenhams, I'm going to see if I can find out when. I'll let you know if I find out for definite!


  Regular scheduled release date was May 1st so I suspect it'll be around then.


----------



## surfroxy (Apr 24, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> You know when you depot a shadow and take out the plastic part first?  Just do that and swap them into a different compact so they snap back in.  No need to actually properly depot them as you're just swapping what container it's in.


  Really!? Thanks for that! You're a star! I didn't realise it was so easy! I will definitely be purchasing in that case. I think this will be the only collection I'll be purchasing from until the Sharon & Kelly collection maybe.


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 24, 2014)

surfroxy said:


> PeachTwist said:
> 
> 
> > You know when you depot a shadow and take out the plastic part first?  Just do that and swap them into a different compact so they snap back in.  No need to actually properly depot them as you're just swapping what container it's in.
> ...


  No problem - enjoy!  Mine will be here tomorrow, I can't wait!


----------



## beautycool (Apr 24, 2014)

H





PeachTwist said:


> No problem - enjoy!  Mine will be here tomorrow, I can't wait!  [/quote     Hi Hun if you get yours tomorw will you swatch for us please  thank you Hun x


----------



## beautycool (Apr 24, 2014)

And ladies what was you saying about depotting ?


----------



## Sophiephoebe1 (Apr 25, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Regular scheduled release date was May 1st so I suspect it'll be around then.


  I asked them on twitter and this was the reply I got:   @Debenhams: Hi Soph, this will be available in our stores from July so keep an eye out!  That can't be right?!


----------



## beautycool (Apr 25, 2014)

What is that the date for playland  Mac my local store told me June x


----------



## Sophiephoebe1 (Apr 25, 2014)

beautycool said:


> What is that the date for playland  Mac my local store told me June x


  No, I asked about the date for Alluring Aquatics.  It doesn't seem right that the Debenhams release is that far away when Mac have released it online already!


----------



## beautycool (Apr 25, 2014)

What was you lady's on about depotting and putting bk in to the pot ??? I de pot my stuff but I couldn't quite work out what you were talking about  Do you mean when u depot  You don't want to get rid of the pot


----------



## nikou (Apr 25, 2014)

Sophiephoebe1 said:


> I asked them on twitter and this was the reply I got:   @Debenhams: Hi Soph, this will be available in our stores from July so keep an eye out!  That can't be right?!


  That's crazy,  I hope theyre not right because I don't think I can wait that long.  And I asked mac about playland and they said it would be in june.


----------



## dancewithme (Apr 25, 2014)

The longer I wait for the Playland collection, the more I'm talking myself out of buying! I was originally going to get all the lippes and maybe a casual colour, but now, at most I'l get 3 of the lippies, and I'm about to talk myself down to just 2.


----------



## beautycool (Apr 25, 2014)

dancewithme said:


> The longer I wait for the Playland collection, the more I'm talking myself out of buying! I was originally going to get all the lippes and maybe a casual colour, but now, at most I'l get 3 of the lippies, and I'm about to talk myself down to just 2.


       Hi Hun I know what you mean but hold on in there   I have some coming to me from the USA  They do look worth the wait Hun   I have the cc too I got for your amusement  Should of gone darker I think    Have you ever used a cc before  The only thing I had is the lip conditioner in the same sort of pot  I hated that though x   But obviously that was just for lips x    I keep checking the website mad isnt it xxx


----------



## Wattodolly (Apr 25, 2014)

Sophiephoebe1 said:


> It doesn't seem right that the Debenhams release is that far away when Mac have released it online already!


  I called my local Debenhams yesterday and they said June for the AA collection.  She said I could get it at Selfridges in May!!!! She obviously didn't have a clue that it was already released on the Mac UK site yesterday afternoon.  It would have been nice to get the Debs points but nevermind, placed an order with Mac yesterday.  Has anyone else seen the email from Debenhams about £10 off 2 products (one to be one of the beauty card award winners - which Mac lipstick is included)  If Im right that could be 2 mac lippies for £20!!!!


----------



## Sophiephoebe1 (Apr 25, 2014)

Wattodolly said:


> I called my local Debenhams yesterday and they said June for the AA collection.  She said I could get it at Selfridges in May!!!! She obviously didn't have a clue that it was already released on the Mac UK site yesterday afternoon.  It would have been nice to get the Debs points but nevermind, placed an order with Mac yesterday.  Has anyone else seen the email from Debenhams about £10 off 2 products (one to be one of the beauty card award winners - which Mac lipstick is included)  If Im right that could be 2 mac lippies for £20!!!!


  I don't think anyone knows what is going on  I might tweet selfridges too just to compare.  But I can't see how Debenhams can say June/July when it's already released, it just doesn't seem right!  I don't think I can wait that long, haha! I'll check my emails


----------



## dancewithme (Apr 25, 2014)

beautycool said:


> I keep checking the website mad isnt it xxx


  I haven't had a CC before, but thought I'd give them a go! I've been checking the website daily since they were up as 'coming soon', (I'm a bit ashamed to admit, more than once daily as well!) - I'm like a crazy person! At least now I've started striking thing off of my 'to buy' list, it won't be so bad if I miss out


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 25, 2014)

Wattodolly said:


> I called my local Debenhams yesterday and they said June for the AA collection.  She said I could get it at Selfridges in May!!!! She obviously didn't have a clue that it was already released on the Mac UK site yesterday afternoon.  It would have been nice to get the Debs points but nevermind, placed an order with Mac yesterday.  Has anyone else seen the email from Debenhams about £10 off 2 products (one to be one of the beauty card award winners - which Mac lipstick is included)  If Im right that could be 2 mac lippies for £20!!!!


  Yes, and there's also a 10% off all beauty and fragrance if you buy two products and they don't have to be the beauty club winners.


----------



## staceface (Apr 25, 2014)

Sophiephoebe1 said:


> No, I asked about the date for Alluring Aquatics.  It doesn't seem right that the Debenhams release is that far away when Mac have released it online already!


 House of Fraser mac counter in Glasgow will have it next Thursday.


----------



## Wattodolly (Apr 25, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Yes, and there's also a 10% off all beauty and fragrance if you buy two products and they don't have to be the beauty club winners.


  I think the £10 off is instore only and the 10% off is instore and online.  It would be amazing to use both offers at the same time  But don't think Debs would be that kind!!!!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 25, 2014)

Wattodolly said:


> I think the £10 off is instore only and the 10% off is instore and online.  It would be amazing to use both offers at the same time  But don't think Debs would be that kind!!!!


  Oh right. My nearest counters don't stock anything useful, so it would be the 10% off for me anyway.


----------



## surfroxy (Apr 25, 2014)

June/July!? That cannot be right. Surely she meant May with it being online at MAC already... Hmmm. 

  I've placed my order on there - I gave in. Although I really want Siren Song. 

  GotS looks amazing on you @PeachTwist btw - Glad your package arrived today after all!


----------



## Sophiephoebe1 (Apr 25, 2014)

staceface said:


> House of Fraser mac counter in Glasgow will have it next Thursday.


  I've got a feeling that it will be released in Debenhams next Thursday too then. I'll just keep checking the Debenhams website to see when it comes up on there.
  I did tweet Selfridges too and this was the reply I got: Hi Soph, we have no announced information yet. Please keep up-to-date by signing up here


----------



## beautycool (Apr 26, 2014)

Hi girls very shocked to see this today quick delievery  Lipstick box came squashed though in post in a Jiffy bag come on mac we need boxes to ship stuff in as not adequate


----------



## beautycool (Apr 26, 2014)

Quick swatch x  of the lippy  Pet me please


----------



## beautycool (Apr 26, 2014)

Another swatch hopefully better lighting this time girls  really pleased    By the way the lipstick feels all knobbly weird lol


----------



## Wattodolly (Apr 26, 2014)

I just got my mac AA order, really impressed the packaging and pet me please is the prettiest spring lippy. Also went to debenhams today and the £10 off offer is amazing, basically you can buy any beauty product and then get a mac lippy for £5 and u can use this offer as many times as you want. I got mac humid eyeshadow and pink plaid lippy for £17.50 and then pro longwear concealer and velvet teddy lippy for £20.50 and you get all your beauty card points as well!!!


----------



## beautycool (Apr 26, 2014)

Hi is that online too  I can't go out lol I'm not v well at the mo and wouldn't make it out front door x seen the 10 percent off online x


----------



## beautycool (Apr 26, 2014)

I'm a beauty card member but I ain't looked at any emails today   I prob haven't got one lol


----------



## beautycool (Apr 26, 2014)

Wattodolly said:


> I just got my mac AA order, really impressed the packaging and pet me please is the prettiest spring lippy. Also went to debenhams today and the £10 off offer is amazing, basically you can buy any beauty product and then get a mac lippy for £5 and u can use this offer as many times as you want. I got mac humid eyeshadow and pink plaid lippy for £17.50 and then pro longwear concealer and velvet teddy lippy for £20.50 and you get all your beauty card points as well!!!


       Did you not see my swatch of pet me please  It's lovely ))))))


----------



## rockin (Apr 26, 2014)

My order arrived today as well.  Unfortunately it was while my parents were here,  so I got "the look" which says "have you been spending again??".  Consequently I've only just opened it.

  I'm loving the packaging.  The 'water droplets' are quite realistic looking - they've done a good job with this.

  I got both ED blushes, and from a quick swatch on my hand I'm loving the colours.  Golden bronzer doesn't look too orange, and can be applied quite lightly so I might try it some time even though I'm not a bronzer person.  The compact is fabulous!  Mystical lipstick is also very pretty, and I think I might also get Goddess Of The Sea when it comes to HoF or Debenhams, along with some eyeshadows.


----------



## surfroxy (Apr 27, 2014)

Someone posted on the Debenhams Beauty Club page asking when AA will be released and this is the response they gave:   Hi Priya, this is due to be launched at the beginning of May. So keep watching for further updates!  So a lot earlier than June/July! Ha!


----------



## Wattodolly (Apr 27, 2014)

It would be fab if it's released whilst the debs discount is still on, I'm going straight after work on Thursday just incase! Thanks


----------



## amyg (Apr 27, 2014)

Just been on the MAC chat to ask about upcoming collections and I was told that Proenza Schouler will be available exclusively at Selfridges on 1st May. It's not even available on the MAC website, hmm... Is that odd?


----------



## beautycool (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi yer sometimes they do that don't thay  Just have special items for Selfridges or libertyd don't know why ?  But sometimes mac hadn't a clue lol   I ordered the proenza Coll the blush and a lippy and my frirnd has it in America and I got the blush free I orderered the pink and got the orange one instead   But I'm receiving a refund soon for that and we get to keep the blush


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 27, 2014)

beautycool said:


> Hi yer sometimes they do that don't thay  Just have special items for Selfridges or libertyd don't know why ?  But sometimes mac hadn't a clue lol   I ordered the proenza Coll the blush and a lippy and my frirnd has it in America and I got the blush free I orderered the pink and got the orange one instead   But I'm receiving a refund soon for that and we get to keep the blush


  Swings and roundabouts with mac sometimes!


----------



## beautycool (Apr 27, 2014)

I know  annoying isn't it xxx


----------



## Sophiephoebe1 (Apr 27, 2014)

surfroxy said:


> So a lot earlier than June/July! Ha!


  This is great news, thanks for posting!
  I must just attract people who give me the wrong information, haha!

  Do you all think that if it is released Thursday and I get to my local Debenhams Mac counter for 3pm that everything will still be in stock?
  I really don't want to miss out on this collection!


----------



## Wattodolly (Apr 27, 2014)

Oh I hope so, I'll be getting there about 5:30


----------



## amyg (Apr 27, 2014)

I don't have college until 11:20 on Thursdays so I'll be at the store for 9 o'clock! Just in case ;-)


----------



## ghopkins91 (Apr 27, 2014)

I have my practice OSCE's (role play exams) on Thursday - I hope everything I want is sold out by the time I get there at about 5pm. I'm trying & failing to convince myself that I'm not buying any more from this collection lol


----------



## surfroxy (Apr 27, 2014)

MAC Chat is so naughty sometimes. I don't know if they just don't have a clue or are told not to tell release date information by the suits?   Fingers crossed for everyone that will be hitting the Debenhams counters once the collection arrives!


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 27, 2014)

Did I miss whatever offer was on at Debenhams?  Some 10% of £10 off?  I don't understand.


----------



## Wattodolly (Apr 27, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Did I miss whatever offer was on at Debenhams?  Some 10% of £10 off?  I don't understand.


  There are 2 offers and both finish 10th May.  If you buy any 2 beauty products online its 10% off.  But if you buy 2 beauty products instore (1 of which has to be a Debenhams beauty card award winner - which Mac lipstick, Urban Decay Naked Palettes for example are) you get £10 off. So I bought a Mac eyeshadow and a lippy on saturday and it cost me £17.50!  BARGAIN!!!!!


----------



## amyg (Apr 27, 2014)

Wattodolly said:


> There are 2 offers and both finish 10th May.  If you buy any 2 beauty products online its 10% off.  But if you buy 2 beauty products instore (1 of which has to be a Debenhams beauty card award winner - which Mac lipstick, Urban Decay Naked Palettes for example are) you get £10 off. So I bought a Mac eyeshadow and a lippy on saturday and it cost me £17.50!  BARGAIN!!!!!


  Will this apply to Alluring Aquatic do you think?


----------



## Wattodolly (Apr 28, 2014)

I asked the Mac lady at my local Debs and she said she wasn't sure if it would apply to the AA collection as it was special packaging and will be selling quick without the special offer but it should apply to the Playland collection.


----------



## beautycool (Apr 28, 2014)

Hi ladies  Damn it I start a new job today for a few hours  We do have a very small debenhams  But it hasn't got a mac grrrrr It's got Clinique benefit E. Arden  Clarins and Lancôme think that's it lol   And a perfume isle bit x and then a few clothes upstairs with toys lol And handbags swimwear down stairs x  Not good not good  I say get rid of the handbag bit and put a mac there lol


----------



## rockin (Apr 28, 2014)

M&S now sell Stila http://www.marksandspencer.com/l/beauty/stila?extid=fb14



  There are no MAC stores or counters anywhere near me either, beautycool.  We have a HoF in our town, which doesn't stock it, and our nearest Debenhams stocks very little makeup of any kind.


----------



## ghopkins91 (Apr 28, 2014)

beautycool said:


> I say get rid of the handbag bit and put a mac there lol


  Good luck on your new job!  x


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 28, 2014)

amyg said:


> Just been on the MAC chat to ask about upcoming collections and I was told that Proenza Schouler will be available exclusively at Selfridges on 1st May. It's not even available on the MAC website, hmm... Is that odd?


  In that case I might skip it, only wanted the blushes anyway, but I've seen that Temptalia gave the pink one a bad review and I have all 4 blush ombres from the spring colour forecast anyway, so it's not really worth spending on delivery. Shame, as i was just in Selfridges yesterday, but won't be able to go to London again for a while.


----------



## staceface (Apr 28, 2014)

Hurry up Thursday, I'm running to my counter!


----------



## amyg (Apr 28, 2014)

staceface said:


> Hurry up Thursday, I'm running to my counter!


 Seconded!


----------



## Sophiephoebe1 (Apr 28, 2014)

amyg said:


> Seconded!


  Me too (As soon as I can, fingers crossed everything is still in stock) !!
  What are you both looking to pick up?


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 28, 2014)

Im skipping aa and proenza but hope everyone gets what they want.  Anyone tried Scandinavian makeup/skincare brand Tromborg?


----------



## surfroxy (Apr 28, 2014)

You're all so lucky to live near a counter/store. I would love to see the collections in person instead of always purchasing blind. I'll be stalking the HOF/Debenhams websites so I'll keep you posted as to when they update! Are we thinking EO is going to be one of the toughies to get hold of?


----------



## staceface (Apr 28, 2014)

Sophiephoebe1 said:


> Me too (As soon as I can, fingers crossed everything is still in stock) !! What are you both looking to pick up?


  I already ordered pet me please and goddess of the sea online. Want to swatch enchanted one, mystical and the blushers before making a decision.  What you on the hunt for? Leaving work early to go to Harvey nics!


----------



## amyg (Apr 28, 2014)

Sophiephoebe1 said:


> Me too (As soon as I can, fingers crossed everything is still in stock) !! What are you both looking to pick up?


 My list is Mystical l/s, GotS l/s, Golden Bronzer and Silver Sun edes!  





surfroxy said:


> You're all so lucky to live near a counter/store. I would love to see the collections in person instead of always purchasing blind. I'll be stalking the HOF/Debenhams websites so I'll keep you posted as to when they update! Are we thinking EO is going to be one of the toughies to get hold of?


 My nearest MAC counter is a 45 minute train journey away, unfortunately!


----------



## Erinaceina (Apr 28, 2014)

I'm going away on Thursday (headed to my dad's for his wedding), so I've organised my train times so that I'll be at the counter shortly after opening.


----------



## amyg (Apr 28, 2014)

Erinaceina said:


> I'm going away on Thursday (headed to my dad's for his wedding), so I've organised my train times so that I'll be at the counter shortly after opening.


 I hope you get everything you're after! And have fun at the wedding c:


----------



## rockin (Apr 29, 2014)

I'll also be stalking HoF and Debenhams online.  I'm so jealous of those of you who can go and try the products at a counter or store.  Apparently MAC don't think our two-floor, large HoF in the county town of Kent is worth them having a counter in, according to my friendly Urban Decay lady there.


----------



## Sophiephoebe1 (Apr 29, 2014)

amyg said:


> My nearest MAC counter is a 45 minute train journey away, unfortunately!


  I'll keep my fingers crossed that the stock holds out for you!
  Either way you'll get to your Mac counter before me, so if the stock is good for you then I'm hoping that it will be for me too!


----------



## staceface (Apr 29, 2014)

anyone buying from the proenza collection on thursday too?


----------



## Wattodolly (Apr 29, 2014)

Oh I can't decide about the PS collection?!?!?!?!? What to do, I really really really want Ocean City Blush and maybe Pinkfringe lippy but I can't stand paying £5 for carriage from Selfridges!  Does anyone know when it is due to be released direct with Mac or debenhams etc?


----------



## staceface (Apr 29, 2014)

Wattodolly said:


> Oh I can't decide about the PS collection?!?!?!?!? What to do, I really really really want Ocean City Blush and maybe Pinkfringe lippy but I can't stand paying £5 for carriage from Selfridges!  Does anyone know when it is due to be released direct with Mac or debenhams etc?


  i dont think it is being released at mac or debenhams, pretty sure its exclusive to selfridges.


----------



## Wattodolly (Apr 29, 2014)

Never???????????????  I thought it might be exclusive to Selfridges for May and then released in June everywhere else!  Oh I'll have to get if from Selfridges then.  Are you getting anything Staceface?


----------



## staceface (Apr 29, 2014)

i cant decide, i fancy the sunset beach blusher but i've heard mix reviews.
  its maybe worth while getting on the mac chat to find out if it will ever be released anywhere else.


----------



## Wattodolly (Apr 29, 2014)

Great minds - Staceface.  Just been on MAC chat and you're right its an exclusive to Selfridges.  Oh I really fancy the sunset beach blush too but like you say mixed reviews!  I know its $30 but do you know how much it will be in £'s?


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 29, 2014)

Wattodolly said:


> Great minds - Staceface.  Just been on MAC chat and you're right its an exclusive to Selfridges.  Oh I really fancy the sunset beach blush too but like you say mixed reviews!  I know its $30 but do you know how much it will be in £'s?


  I'm guessing the same just with the £ sign in front of it.  I think I'll pass on the blushes. Not worth paying the £5 shipping.


----------



## Wattodolly (Apr 29, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> I think I'll pass on the blushes. Not worth paying the £5 shipping.


  Seriously £30 for a blush!??!??!?!??!?! Oh no, I thought it might be £22-£25.  I know the blush size is like 14g so its huge but £30 is soooo expensive! I might need to re-think!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 29, 2014)

Wattodolly said:


> Seriously £30 for a blush!??!??!?!??!?! Oh no, I thought it might be £22-£25.  I know the blush size is like 14g so its huge but £30 is soooo expensive! I might need to re-think!


  I'm just guessing, but since lipsticks cost $16 in the US and £15 in the UK, I can't see it being much cheaper than £30.


----------



## Wattodolly (Apr 29, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> I'm just guessing, but since lipsticks cost $16 in the US and £15 in the UK, I can't see it being much cheaper than £30.


  That does make sense, although Im still hoping its more like £25!  I've had a look at the US site and their normal blushers are $21 and in the UK they are £18 so on that basis fingers crossed for £25 especailly with £5 postage charges to add on too!


----------



## amyg (Apr 29, 2014)

Do we have any idea about what time AA will launch on Debenhams or HoF?


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 29, 2014)

Wattodolly said:


> That does make sense, although Im still hoping its more like £25!  I've had a look at the US site and their normal blushers are $21 and in the UK they are £18 so on that basis fingers crossed for £25 especailly with £5 postage charges to add on too!


  Fingers crossed!


----------



## Wattodolly (Apr 29, 2014)

amyg said:


> Do we have any idea about what time AA will launch on Debenhams or HoF?


  I was told that AA would launch Thursday 1st May at the MAC counter in my local Debenhams not sure if HoF will be the same.


----------



## amyg (Apr 29, 2014)

Wattodolly said:


> I was told that AA would launch Thursday 1st May at the MAC counter in my local Debenhams not sure if HoF will be the same.


  Thanks! Any idea of the time it'll launch online?


----------



## Wattodolly (Apr 29, 2014)

amyg said:


> Thanks! Any idea of the time it'll launch online?


  Im not sure, sorry.  I'll be checking from 6.30am


----------



## amyg (Apr 29, 2014)

Me 


Wattodolly said:


> Im not sure, sorry.  I'll be checking from 6.30am


  Me too! I hope you get all you want c:


----------



## Erinaceina (Apr 29, 2014)

amyg said:


> I hope you get everything you're after! And have fun at the wedding c:


  Thank you.  I'm thinking of getting Lorelei specifically to wear on the day.


----------



## amyg (Apr 29, 2014)

Erinaceina said:


> Thank you.  I'm thinking of getting Lorelei specifically to wear on the day.


  Oh that'll look gorgeous I'm sure!


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Apr 29, 2014)

Some swatchy swatchys of AA ladies. Not the best I know but every little helps

  The lipsticks are sheer more like lustres than cremesheens so these were a good two or three passes to get this level of opacity. Modern Lure l/g is surprisingly pigmented i'm glad i picked it up. Clear Water is just that really clear with some vague pink-blue shift sparkle going on.

  I also got the two brushes and they are both made in China but the quality seems good and very very soft soft particularly the 127. The 233 is just a split fibre 239 in every way. I though the 127 would be like a split fibre 129 but it's smaller and not as dense or thick.. I could post some comparison pictures if anyone would be interested. They teal handles look a bit cheap in real life and not as sleek/classic as the usual black but they are still very nice brushes and i am thinking of getting an extra one of each if money permits and they are still in stock.


----------



## NextSupreme (Apr 29, 2014)

Hey everyone, newbie here - is the Proenza collection launching tomorrow at midnight online or do you mean in-store at Selfridges?


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 29, 2014)

NextSupreme said:


> Hey everyone, newbie here - is the Proenza collection launching tomorrow at midnight online or do you mean in-store at Selfridges?


  Hello! I've never known any mac collection to launch at midnight, but usually first thing in morn. From what I've seen Selfridges usually updates just before 6am.


----------



## NextSupreme (Apr 29, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Hello! I've never known any mac collection to launch at midnight, but usually first thing in morn. From what I've seen Selfridges usually updates just before 6am.


  Punk Couture was the last LE collection I got anything from and that launched at midnight around Xmas, think that's throwing me off! Thanks for the info


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 29, 2014)

NextSupreme said:


> Punk Couture was the last LE collection I got anything from and that launched at midnight around Xmas, think that's throwing me off! Thanks for the info


  Ah yeah they were a strange launch, but if you set an alarm early thurs morn should be fine.


----------



## amyg (Apr 29, 2014)

mushroomteagirl said:


> Some swatchy swatchys of AA ladies. Not the best I know but every little helps
> 
> The lipsticks are sheer more like lustres than cremesheens so these were a good two or three passes to get this level of opacity. Modern Lure l/g is surprisingly pigmented i'm glad i picked it up. Clear Water is just that really clear with some vague pink-blue shift sparkle going on.
> 
> I also got the two brushes and they are both made in China but the quality seems good and very very soft soft particularly the 127. The 233 is just a split fibre 239 in every way. I though the 127 would be like a split fibre 129 but it's smaller and not as dense or thick.. I could post some comparison pictures if anyone would be interested. They teal handles look a bit cheap in real life and not as sleek/classic as the usual black but they are still very nice brushes and i am thinking of getting an extra one of each if money permits and they are still in stock.


  Thanks a lot for these swatches! Mystical and GotS are beginning to look similar to me... Not sure if I can justify getting both.


----------



## Sophiephoebe1 (Apr 30, 2014)

I'm so excited for tomorrow !!!!!


----------



## Wattodolly (Apr 30, 2014)

Yeh! Me too  checking selfridges out online as soon as I open my eyes for ps then straight to a mac counter after work for playland and aa..... Excited and skint on payday!!!!


----------



## ghopkins91 (Apr 30, 2014)

Wattodolly said:


> Yeh! Me too  checking selfridges out online as soon as I open my eyes for ps then straight to a mac counter after work for playland and aa..... Excited and skint on payday!!!!


  Has Playland been confirmed for tomorrow? I thought it had been pushed back til June. Aaah man!! Sucks if it's tomorrow, i know I'll end up missing Toying Around


----------



## Wattodolly (Apr 30, 2014)

I was told tomorrow for playland, oh I hope I'm not wrong! What was everyone else told?


----------



## Erinaceina (Apr 30, 2014)

Oh dear. If Playland is released tomorrow, I'm going to have to make some really hard decisions about what to buy.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 30, 2014)

Surely if Playland was launching tomorrow it would already be up on the Mac website like AA?


----------



## Wattodolly (Apr 30, 2014)

I've just called my local mac and she said playland is not due out yet! I think I'm getting confused thinking everything is being released on the same day. Nevermind more pennies for aa and ps, sorry for the confusion peeps


----------



## ghopkins91 (Apr 30, 2014)

Any fellow students? ASOS have 25% Student Discount until tomorrow - they stock Nars & Illamasqua


----------



## Sophiephoebe1 (Apr 30, 2014)

ghopkins91 said:


> Any fellow students? ASOS have 25% Student Discount until tomorrow - they stock Nars & Illamasqua


  Thank you!!


----------



## staceface (Apr 30, 2014)

I think playland is launching 5th June in stores and will be online at the end of May. But that's subject to change apparently, isn't everything with mac!!


----------



## surfroxy (Apr 30, 2014)

I'm still not 100% sure what I actually want to order from Debenhams and whether I want to get any BU's from AA. 

  Osbournes is going to be a big haul for me as it is. Is anyone else excited for this one? I will be relieved that the US will get it before us for swatches. I'm moving back over there in August so will miss not having to purchase blind! lol


----------



## surfroxy (Apr 30, 2014)

AA is online at Debenhams with the 10% off with 2 beauty purchases still working!


----------



## staceface (Apr 30, 2014)

surfroxy said:


> AA is online at Debenhams with the 10% off with 2 beauty purchases still working!


 It's so tempting but I want to see stuff first aah!


----------



## amyg (Apr 30, 2014)

surfroxy said:


> AA is online at Debenhams with the 10% off with 2 beauty purchases still working!


 Ordered! Thanks!


----------



## Wattodolly (Apr 30, 2014)

Lancôme mascara £10 at debs online and instore, I've never tried it but might for £10 I might have to give it a go. I wonder if u could use it with the 10% or £10 offer?!?!


----------



## Wattodolly (Apr 30, 2014)

Ps now online at selfridges!!!! The blush is £24 and lippy £20!


----------



## staceface (May 1, 2014)

Wattodolly said:


> Ps now online at selfridges!!!! The blush is £24 and lippy £20!


  £5 Postage is putting me off!


----------



## Wattodolly (May 1, 2014)

staceface said:


> £5 Postage is putting me off!


  I know, but I just thought about petrol and parking money and I was half expecting the blushes to be £30 so £24 is better than I thought.  I've placed my order for both blushes and Mangrove.  I hated the idea of missing out on Ocean City too much to not get it!


----------



## staceface (May 1, 2014)

Wattodolly said:


> I know, but I just thought about petrol and parking money and I was half expecting the blushes to be £30 so £24 is better than I thought.  I've placed my order for both blushes and Mangrove.  I hated the idea of missing out on Ocean City too much to not get it!


  i really just want sunset beach, but if i'm paying the postage then i'm tempted to order more!


----------



## beautycool (May 1, 2014)

Hi hypnose mascara is very good along with the other mascara by Lancôme  I have them all lol and I rate them well   Just ordered mystical from debs And  I wanted the other blush but sold out    I prob won't get me hand on that x   Sea me one   Anyways   I just ordered one more lippy from this Coll as had the other blush and pet me please


----------



## Anitacska (May 1, 2014)

Well, it seems that the PS blushes are already sold out on the Selfridges website, so that solves my dilemma.

  I've just ordered a skinfinish and a blush from Debenhams, the other were sold out. Off to Guildford to the HoF counter now.


----------



## jennyap (May 1, 2014)

Ah geez, Debenhams are usually slow at loading collections online so I can normally get to a counter and swatch before they go up. If stuff's already selling out it looks like I'll be buying from my HOF counter (I prefer to buy from Debs for the Beauty Card points, but can only buy Mac from them online).


----------



## rockin (May 1, 2014)

Debenhams are sold out of Legendary Lure already.  I managed to get everything else I wanted, though, unless I get an email later saying that stuff is actually sold out.  Guess I'll be watching the HoF site for Legendary Lure now.


  Luckily I'm not interested in PS at all.


----------



## jennyap (May 1, 2014)

I wanted two things from PS - Mangrove & Sunset Beach - and got them both. I decided to order the AA stuff I know I definitely want from Debenhams, the 10% discount on that balances out the delivery cost from Selfridges, and I paid for half my order with points so it's not as painful as it could have been. Still interested in checking out the blushes, especially SMHM, so I'll still hit my counter later.


----------



## raych1984 (May 1, 2014)

Waiting impatiently for AA to load on HOF. I'm off to work though now, so I can't stalk!!   By the way, I recommend Hypnôse mascaras- but I'm biased cos I work for Lancôme!! £10 is a bargain IMO


----------



## nikou (May 1, 2014)

Me too! I dont wanna stalk if by chance it isn't even going to be released today.   Il make a post here if I see hof release AA unless someone sees it online before me


----------



## PeachTwist (May 1, 2014)

raych1984 said:


> By the way, I recommend Hypnôse mascaras- but I'm biased cos I work for Lancôme!! £10 is a bargain IMO


  I agree.  I have Hypnose Doll Eyes and I LOVE it.  Amazing mascara.


----------



## jennyap (May 1, 2014)

Hypnose is one of my all time favourite mascaras. But I have so many mascaras to get through (including a Hypnose BU) that I'm not buying, tempting as it is.


----------



## Wattodolly (May 1, 2014)

All Lancome mascaras have sold out on Debs  But managed to get Ocean City and Sunset Beach blushes and Mangrove from Selfridges so I'm happy.  I don't know if I'm going to my Mac counter after work now, I think it might have already been raided and a lot of the lipsticks will have sold out.


----------



## Wattodolly (May 1, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Well, it seems that the PS blushes are already sold out on the Selfridges website, so that solves my dilemma.
> 
> I've just ordered a skinfinish and a blush from Debenhams, the other were sold out. Off to Guildford to the HoF counter now.


  Hi, I've just checked the Selfridges website and they say* in stock*.  Not sure if you want to check again?


----------



## PeachTwist (May 1, 2014)

I'm going to copy and paste what I said in the Low-Buy thread here in case anyone is interested:

I was watching NikkieTutorials on YouTube the other day (I LOVE her skills) and it was her favourite's video, where she mentioned a brush line called Zoeva.  She says, and I quote, "They're better than Sigma.  And MAC.  Yes, I said it."

Now, I don't care for the Sigma claim, as while I love the foundation brushes from them (F80 etc), I prefer my MAC's over Sigma any day.

I know a lot of people say Hakuhodo is better than MAC, and I do plan on trying them.

However, Zoeva was easy to find and very easily available for me to order in the UK and have at my fingers quicker than Hakuhodo.

So I bought 3.

They arrived *just* now and OMG.

Firstly - they ALL come in their own individual ziploc bag style. Only the quality is far greater, obviously.  I'll take a photo later and input it.  But I'm beyond stunned at initial presentation of them.

They are SO damn soft.  SO soft.  I honestly think they're softer than my MAC brushes.  No joke.

I made sure to order brushes I didn't have duplicates of.

So I got a basic blush brush, as I only use the MAC 168 for blush at present and I find the Real Technique blush brush a bit too large for my face.  I fear I'm going to look clownish with it.

I got a high lighting brush, which I honestly can't describe anything else like it.  I don't have anything remotely similar in my collection at all.

I also picked up just a regular powder brush, as oddly enough I only have 2 of them.  One being RT and the other a Sigma, which I find super scratchy so dislike using it.

From just opening and touching them - I'm beyond impressed.

Eye brushes go for £5.95 and face brushes are from £9 - £18.  You can buy them at love-makeup.


----------



## duku (May 1, 2014)

Hi everybody! I missed Ocean City so I got Mangrove instead. Hoping for a re-stock, that compact needs to be mine.


----------



## rockin (May 1, 2014)

Legendary Lure is now showing as available again on Debenhams website, so I've managed to order everything I wanted now.  I'll just have to keep my fingers crossed that nothing gets cancelled due to stock problems.


----------



## Anitacska (May 1, 2014)

Wattodolly said:


> Hi, I've just checked the Selfridges website and they say* in stock*.  Not sure if you want to check again?


  No they're not. Try adding them and it says you can't purchase the quantity (1!) you selected. Doesn't matter anyway.

  I've been to the counter and the items that are out of stock on the Debenhams website weren't available at the counter either, they haven't got them yet.


----------



## Anitacska (May 1, 2014)

rockin said:


> Legendary Lure is now showing as available again on Debenhams website, so I've managed to order everything I wanted now.  I'll just have to keep my fingers crossed that nothing gets cancelled due to stock problems.


  Thanks, just placed another order.


----------



## staceface (May 1, 2014)

Think some items from aa were delivered late so they weren't on this morning but they are now


----------



## Sophiephoebe1 (May 1, 2014)

I managed to pick everything up from my mac counter that I wanted in Debs. Everything was still in stock thank god!


----------



## Anitacska (May 1, 2014)

Forgot to say, I was so happy to see that a new Kiko store has opened in Guildford! Now I don't have to go to London for my Kiko fix. Yay!


----------



## raych1984 (May 1, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Forgot to say, I was so happy to see that a new Kiko store has opened in Guildford! Now I don't have to go to London for my Kiko fix. Yay! :yahoo:


  I love me some kiko!!


----------



## amyg (May 1, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Forgot to say, I was so happy to see that a new Kiko store has opened in Guildford! Now I don't have to go to London for my Kiko fix. Yay!


  Oh, there is? That's awesome! Where abouts is it?


----------



## beautycool (May 1, 2014)

Hi girls guildford will be one of the shopping centres near me when we move to nearer hampshire than Surrey  but when we move it be closer to our new home if that makes sense


----------



## beautycool (May 1, 2014)

Still waiting for the playland in the uk thought it would of been June   long time still need only a few more to complete the Coll now ))


----------



## Anitacska (May 1, 2014)

amyg said:


> Oh, there is? That's awesome! Where abouts is it?


  It's in the Friary shopping center on the first floor.


----------



## pnfpn (May 1, 2014)

New Armani shadows are up on Debs but £26.50 for a mono :/ Not sure I want to bite.


----------



## xfarrax (May 1, 2014)

So strange I went to mac in carnaby street today and they had 20% off everything I think. I picked up stuff from new collections. Did anyone else know about this event I was completely oblivious, the queues were extending outside the pro store


----------



## amyg (May 1, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> It's in the Friary shopping center on the first floor.


 Thanks!


----------



## rockin (May 2, 2014)

Rimmel have another £1.80 for 180 minutes promotion at Superdrug.  http://www.superdrug.com/best-sellers/rimmel-kate-lipstick-shade-001/invt/301252


----------



## Wattodolly (May 2, 2014)

Oooo.......does anyone know if it is anywhere else apart from Superdrug?


----------



## beautycool (May 2, 2014)

I go on the site and it says buy 1 get one half price and was it just the lipsticks for 1 pounds something  Thanks girls x


----------



## Wattodolly (May 2, 2014)

rockin said:


> Rimmel have another £1.80 for 180 minutes promotion at Superdrug.  http://www.superdrug.com/best-sellers/rimmel-kate-lipstick-shade-001/invt/301252


  Thanks for the heads up, I've just placed an order.  Just had to order a couple of other bits to get it to £10 for free delivery!


----------



## pnfpn (May 2, 2014)

When did Realtechniques.com start shipping to the UK? Everything is in USD - so tons cheaper and delivery is £1.25!


----------



## amyg (May 2, 2014)

pnfpn said:


> When did Realtechniques.com start shipping to the UK? Everything is in USD - so tons cheaper and delivery is £1.25!


 That's amazing, I love Real Techniques! Thanks for the tip


----------



## beautycool (May 2, 2014)

Hi wow really 1.29 for uk delievery what each brush ?  Or all x


----------



## rockin (May 2, 2014)

I'm suspecting it's cheaper unless your order gets stopped by UK Customs and you get charged customs plus Royal Mail handling charge of £8.  In my experience, more things are getting stopped and charged for these days.


----------



## beautycool (May 2, 2014)

I always buy from the states my friend ships a parcel every month or twice month I never get charged  Oh one time on a box full of polishes 6 of them this was last year early last year way before my wedding and it was 11,00 custom fee I didn't mind though  As long as I got them   If u order from sephora shipping ten quid it guarantees not to be stopped by customs  Well that what others say and that's what others say on Fb  But  I did a order the other day to my friends house in Texas as sephora wouldn't ship the nars pallete to UK  It's only certain things sephora ship to the uk  xxx


----------



## IHughes (May 3, 2014)

Went to Debenhams to take advantage of the 10 pounds off the second item but I was told only certain products are included in the offer, did this happen to you guys??


----------



## Anitacska (May 3, 2014)

IHughes said:


> Went to Debenhams to take advantage of the 10 pounds off the second item but I was told only certain products are included in the offer, did this happen to you guys??


  One of the two has to be one of their beauty club awards winners. The other one can be anything.


----------



## IHughes (May 3, 2014)

Ok, they said both had to be beauty club winners and as online it isn't like this I was confused. Thanks for clearing that up!


----------



## staceface (May 3, 2014)

I wish I lived near Manchester they have the proenza blush in stock


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (May 4, 2014)

I noticed the mini sizes of the pigments etc are on  the selfridges website. Does anyone know if the will be with HOF or Debenhams?  Or even the mac website? TIA x


----------



## kerry-jane88 (May 4, 2014)

MakeMeUp79 said:


> I noticed the mini sizes of the pigments etc are on  the selfridges website. Does anyone know if the will be with HOF or Debenhams?  Or even the mac website? TIA x


  Bad news for me, I've been trying  sell my full size kitschmas with no luck!


----------



## PeachTwist (May 4, 2014)

MakeMeUp79 said:


> I noticed the mini sizes of the pigments etc are on the selfridges website. Does anyone know if the will be with HOF or Debenhams? Or even the mac website? TIA x


  I'd love to know this too.  I've only ever bought Naked from MAC full size - my other 2 pigments, Melon and Gold Stroke I bought in sales on Specktra.  I can't justify a full pigment purchase because I know I'll never use them up but I'd like to try blue-brown and I'd love it if they did it with all the colours.


----------



## Anitacska (May 5, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Bad news for me, I've been trying sell my full size kitschmas with no luck!


  Kitchmas is possibly the crappiest pigment ever. I have one too. Ugh.


----------



## rockin (May 5, 2014)

I can't find the pigment minis on there.  Are they packaged as the vials you get in holiday sets?  If so I wouldn't buy them as I hate that they are so much more difficult to get out of the jar.  I'd rather have full-sized.


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (May 5, 2014)

rockin said:


> I can't find the pigment minis on there.  Are they packaged as the vials you get in holiday sets?  If so I wouldn't buy them as I hate that they are so much more difficult to get out of the jar.  I'd rather have full-sized.


its under 'sized to go' £10 each

  http://www.selfridges.com/en/Beauty/Brand-rooms/Brands/MAC/Whats-New/M%E2%88%99A%E2%88%99C-Sized-To-Go/?brandname=MAC&lhnDeptId=19353&llc=sn&ppp=min


----------



## rockin (May 5, 2014)

MakeMeUp79 said:


> its under 'sized to go' £10 each
> 
> http://www.selfridges.com/en/Beauty/Brand-rooms/Brands/MAC/Whats-New/M%E2%88%99A%E2%88%99C-Sized-To-Go/?brandname=MAC&lhnDeptId=19353&llc=sn&ppp=min


 
  Thank you.  Sadly it is the little vials   I like to keep things in their original packaging, but with these I'd have to transfer them to a different, screw-top jar as the neck opening is too small, and I don't want to have to do that.


----------



## xfarrax (May 5, 2014)

So happy the pigments are smaller that's the thing that's always put me off ~ the fact that its almost impossible to finish on your own especially if you only use a tiny amount each time. Hoping to pick up rose and melon


----------



## rockin (May 5, 2014)

I wouldn't mind them being smaller and cheaper if the jars were more like Barry M Dazzle Dust containers - easier to access.


----------



## raych1984 (May 5, 2014)

rockin said:


> I wouldn't mind them being smaller and cheaper if the jars were more like Barry M Dazzle Dust containers - easier to access.


  That would have been perfect!


----------



## akhala (May 6, 2014)

Hello! I'm new here, but I am really interested in the Playland collection. I just got off a chat with a MAC rep and they said they don't know (or don't want to tell) a release date, but mentioned it would be a Selfridges exclusive collection??? Really??? Does anybody know for sure whether it would be also available on Debenhams and MAC's own website? Thanks!


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (May 6, 2014)

akhala said:


> Hello! I'm new here, but I am really interested in the Playland collection. I just got off a chat with a MAC rep and they said they don't know (or don't want to tell) a release date, but mentioned it would be a Selfridges exclusive collection??? Really??? Does anybody know for sure whether it would be also available on Debenhams and MAC's own website? Thanks!


  Welcome.  When I spoke to the mac sales assistant at my local HOF last week she said it was going to be in store at the start of June.  Maybe it will be a Selfridges exclusive for a week or two? That's happened before with previous collections.


----------



## staceface (May 6, 2014)

akhala said:


> Hello! I'm new here, but I am really interested in the Playland collection. I just got off a chat with a MAC rep and they said they don't know (or don't want to tell) a release date, but mentioned it would be a Selfridges exclusive collection??? Really??? Does anybody know for sure whether it would be also available on Debenhams and MAC's own website? Thanks!


  I've just been told 29th May online, 5the June in store available from all mac stockists.


----------



## beautycool (May 6, 2014)

Was told playland in June  was told that about a month ago now  maybe more x


----------



## ghopkins91 (May 7, 2014)

Do you think Duty Free release dates are the same as regular in-store dates? IF Playland were to release in-store on the 5th June, that's the day I'm going away so would be ideal!


----------



## beautycool (May 7, 2014)

. 





ghopkins91 said:


> Do you think Duty Free release dates are the same as regular in-store dates? IF Playland were to release in-store on the 5th June, that's the day I'm going away so would be ideal!


   Hi Hun x I'm not sure tbh if they will have in duty free ?   Shame as they may have or not   Happy holidays Hun where u going ?  I would phone up mac at duty free Hun just phone up world duty free and ask for mac cosmetics then they will take you to the counter lol sounds weird lol but whilst on the phone they take the phone to the stand lol   I do it all the time phone duty free to see if they got anything I want as my hubby fixes planes for British airways so his always up the airport heathrow x  I need maybe a few more from playland as I have some items sitting at my friends in Texas  So I have some already   Not sure about  Red balloon my other frirnd in USA is swapping or selling me that one x but I'm not too sure  Head in clouds I def don't want I don't think lol   Sweet experience I'm not really sure of   And toying around I have  and playland the yellow one  from nordies I'm still waiting for delievery on that x  I think I need one lipgloss to complete the collection of glosses I'm very bad as I have never ever ever in my life collected a gloss Coll how bad am I x  feel awful lol   I have bought one lipstick for my friend which I don't think will suit me as it's v bright  So that's a def miss for me I think   So yer not a lot of lipsticks for me lol  Not sure I would wear gloss all time but hey ho I only need one   And I have a cc I cannot rember what colour I got x it wasn't the coral it was one of the pinky x  Good luck with your find at duty free I would call them like three weeks before Hun I would call and ask now  Because they may actually have them now  But I find sometimes they come out before high street there if they going to do it  Or it come out after high street   Just saying about Clinique I wanted something from there that hadn't come out in the uk shops like Clinique boots etc x And duty free had it    I was wondering if duty free mac would have pl Coll but I was thinking hubby be like more crap lol lol    oh dear   I really want him to get me that dior flash stuff primer  And the foundation.   I always have to take a picture send it him then phone up duty free and ask  As sometimes as it's a chore for him to walk up there he gets annoyed ( bring his working lol ) as he will say yet his been and he hadn't lol or he say babe they don't sell it  Then I say bk er they do as I phoned them pmsl )  Xxxx


----------



## beautycool (May 7, 2014)

Oh gees sorry for long post    I have to get ready for work now   And pick up my mystical lipstick from debs x ))


----------



## ghopkins91 (May 7, 2014)

Thanks, I'm off to Thailand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I'll give them a call and see if they are willing to share any info! 
  You are very lucky that your husband has so much access to Duty Free! xx


----------



## Anitacska (May 7, 2014)

ghopkins91 said:


> Do you think Duty Free release dates are the same as regular in-store dates? IF Playland were to release in-store on the 5th June, that's the day I'm going away so would be ideal!


  I think so, but once I wanted to buy a new collection at the duty free on the release day and they didn't have it yet, so who knows.


----------



## beautycool (May 7, 2014)

ghopkins91 said:


> Thanks, I'm off to Thailand ompom:   I'll give them a call and see if they are willing to share any info!  You are very lucky that your husband has so much access to Duty Free! xx


    Hi Hun x you flying from gatiwck or heathrow  Have a fab holiday chik   Yes I am lucky hubby buys me quite abit but sometimes he says no lol   You don't need it  Now we having a mortage soon I won't be having the goodies x    but I will gain our own house


----------



## rockin (May 7, 2014)

Is anyone looking forward to the Simpsons collection for fall?  It sounds like a really strange idea to me.  I don't fancy having a yellow face.


----------



## PeachTwist (May 8, 2014)

rockin said:


> Is anyone looking forward to the Simpsons collection for fall?  It sounds like a really strange idea to me.  I don't fancy having a yellow face.


  I agree I think it's a bit strange, but I'll keep an open mind.  I'll see what is coming out before I decide to definitely skip, but for now I'll be skipping.


----------



## amyg (May 8, 2014)

rockin said:


> Is anyone looking forward to the Simpsons collection for fall?  It sounds like a really strange idea to me.  I don't fancy having a yellow face.


 I'm really interested in what they'll do with this collection! I'm hoping for a Marge hair blue lipstick


----------



## rockin (May 8, 2014)

I can't imagine wearing blue lipstick except for as part of a fancy dress costume.  This collection is likely to be a complete skip for me.  Just as well really, considering how much I've spent on Alluring Aquatics.  Nothing from Sharon & Kelly Osbourne or Proenza tempts me either. 

  Maybe I'll get one thing from each of Maleficent and Lourenco, but I want a few things from Playland and some eyeshadows from Moody Blooms.


----------



## dancewithme (May 8, 2014)

rockin said:


> I can't imagine wearing blue lipstick except for as part of a fancy dress costume.  This collection is likely to be a complete skip for me.  Just as well really, considering how much I've spent on Alluring Aquatics.  Nothing from Sharon & Kelly Osbourne or Proenza tempts me either.
> 
> Maybe I'll get one thing from each of Maleficent and Lourenco, but I want a few things from Playland and some eyeshadows from Moody Blooms.


  I _want_ to wear blue lipstick, but I'm so pale my complexion has a blue-grey tinge to it, so I imagine I'd look pretty unwell wearing it. I'll bet it would look really striking on richer skin tones though.


----------



## Anitacska (May 8, 2014)

rockin said:


> Is anyone looking forward to the Simpsons collection for fall?  It sounds like a really strange idea to me.  I don't fancy having a yellow face.


  Nah. Can't see it appeal to me in the slightest. And I have tried a blue lipstick, wouldn't leave the house with it on. Maybe if you're Rihanna or something, but not me.


----------



## rockin (May 8, 2014)

Strange - if I click on Site Map on the MAC site, it lists a lot of old collections, including ones that were around before I even discovered MAC, such as Hello Kitty.

  The pop-up is now coming up for you to sign up to hear about Maleficent, too.  I've signed up, even though I know they won't email until after everything has sold out as usual.


----------



## rockin (May 9, 2014)

A few swatches, and UK prices for Maleficent  http://www.bloglovin.com/frame?post=2779597759&group=0&frame_type=a&blog=3877110&frame=1&click=0


----------



## rockin (May 9, 2014)

Rimmel Scandal Eyes on their £1.80 for 180 minutes (12pm to 3pm) today http://www.superdrug.com/rimmel-london/rimmel-scandaleyes-mascara-black-1/invt/300952


----------



## pnfpn (May 9, 2014)

Charlotte Tilbury has a counter at Birmingham Selfridges, launches officially next week but you can go there now for makeovers.


----------



## Alisha1 (May 11, 2014)

pnfpn said:


> Charlotte Tilbury has a counter at Birmingham Selfridges, launches officially next week but you can go there now for makeovers.


  I'm hoping to go this thursday after work! I'm so glad selfridges brought some exclusive brands to Birmingham!

  Here's hoping John lewis open a hourglass counter when they open next year!


----------



## raych1984 (May 11, 2014)

Alisha1 said:


> I'm hoping to go this thursday after work! I'm so glad selfridges brought some exclusive brands to Birmingham!  Here's hoping John lewis open a hourglass counter when they open next year!


  YES!!


----------



## raych1984 (May 11, 2014)

pnfpn said:


> Charlotte Tilbury has a counter at Birmingham Selfridges, launches officially next week but you can go there now for makeovers.


   I'm all over that! I work in the city centre so I will swing by after work!


----------



## xfarrax (May 11, 2014)

Charlotte tilbury eye khols are amazing if you guys are looking for something small to try, I have one in barbarella brown its been my go to substitute for black nowadays. I also got an amazing smudge brush they do to blend out the pencil and it's so much better then my mac pencil brush for sure


----------



## pnfpn (May 11, 2014)

Her Colour Chameleon on Dark Pearl is a must have! Her lipstick in Bitch Perfect is one of my favourites too, it's a great nude.


----------



## Anitacska (May 11, 2014)

Ugh, I'm really annoyed. I bought a Rose Maiden lipstick from eBay, was supposed to be new, but it's been at the very least swatched, but probably used as well. It is at least genuine, I made sure to ask for pictures of the bottom of the lipstick before I bought. I wasn't cheap, but coughed it up, of course when I saw it wasn't new, I contacted the seller and asked for a partial refund of £5. She eventually agreed to £3, but it still hasn't even cleared. Anyway, long story short, I left negative feedback for her, and she bloody well had it removed! I didn't even know it was possible. I'm so angry, because I wanted others to see that she sells used stuff and is unreliable, I can see she has a neutral feedback for selling a used lipstick as new, but now my negative is gone. Grrr! Anyway, if anyone comes across her, her eBay ID is *mandy323816*, don't buy from her!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (May 11, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Ugh, I'm really annoyed. I bought a Rose Maiden lipstick from eBay, was supposed to be new, but it's been at the very least swatched, but probably used as well. It is at least genuine, I made sure to ask for pictures of the bottom of the lipstick before I bought. I wasn't cheap, but coughed it up, of course when I saw it wasn't new, I contacted the seller and asked for a partial refund of £5. She eventually agreed to £3, but it still hasn't even cleared. Anyway, long story short, I left negative feedback for her, and she bloody well had it removed! I didn't even know it was possible. I'm so angry, because I wanted others to see that she sells used stuff and is unreliable, I can see she has a neutral feedback for selling a used lipstick as new, but now my negative is gone. Grrr! Anyway, if anyone comes across her, her eBay ID is [COLOR=333333]*mandy323816*[/COLOR], don't buy from her!


  That's surprising, as ebay told me off for selling used makeup full stop (even though I listed everything as used) of course we know it's not allowed.  Have you asked about it on ebay customer support chat?


----------



## Anitacska (May 11, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Have you asked about it on ebay customer support chat?


  No, I haven't had time. But I will make sure I do. I don't want her to get away with this.


----------



## Anitacska (May 11, 2014)

I have asked. They were bloody useless. Once again, I hate eBay.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (May 11, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> I have asked. They were bloody useless. Once again, I hate eBay.


  Im so over ebay being crap too :/


----------



## FashionDoll (May 11, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Ugh, I'm really annoyed. I bought a Rose Maiden lipstick from eBay, was supposed to be new, but it's been at the very least swatched, but probably used as well. It is at least genuine, I made sure to ask for pictures of the bottom of the lipstick before I bought. I wasn't cheap, but coughed it up, of course when I saw it wasn't new, I contacted the seller and asked for a partial refund of £5. She eventually agreed to £3, but it still hasn't even cleared. Anyway, long story short, I left negative feedback for her, and she bloody well had it removed! I didn't even know it was possible. I'm so angry, because I wanted others to see that she sells used stuff and is unreliable, I can see she has a neutral feedback for selling a used lipstick as new, but now my negative is gone. Grrr! Anyway, if anyone comes across her, her eBay ID is [COLOR=333333]*mandy323816*[/COLOR], don't buy from her!


  Wow. I'm sorry this happened to you. It's really not fair that these sellers get away with things like this. Thanks for letting us know her name, will be sure to avoid buying anything from her.


----------



## beautycool (May 12, 2014)

Hi ladies have just phoned mac  duty free airside up at heathrow terminal 5 they have the alluring acqua and not the playland  They not getting the playland apperntly didn't think they would she said they don't get everything   I'm so glad as hubby can get me the remaining item I need  He said to me today what would I like  Huge mistake lol  But I won't go too mad with me list as he won't like it lol xxxx  I said mmmm let me think I let you know !!!!! Desciscion descisions ladies x


----------



## rockin (May 13, 2014)

.From 12:30 to 3:30pm today, NYX UK are selling selected lines for just £3


----------



## FashionDoll (May 13, 2014)

rockin said:


> .From 12:30 to 3:30pm today, NYX UK are selling selected lines for just £3


  Thanks for posting this. Just checked out what they have on offer. I was hoping for the round lipsticks and slim lip pencils but neither are included unfortunately. Anybody getting anything?


----------



## surfroxy (May 14, 2014)

Has anyone heard if we are deffo getting the Pedro Lorenco Collection? I really hope so. Although - with this and Osbournes My card is going to get some hammering! They are just too pretty!!


----------



## FashionDoll (May 14, 2014)

surfroxy said:


> Has anyone heard if we are deffo getting the Pedro Lorenco Collection? I really hope so. Although - with this and Osbournes My card is going to get some hammering! They are just too pretty!!


  Tell me about it. I want so much from the Kelly and Sharon Osbourne collection. Plus there's a few things from Maleficent and Playland. And I'm suppose to be on a very strict low buy at the moment. Speaking of which does anybody know the release dates for Maleficent and Playland? I've been checking Mac at least 5 times a day for the past 2 or 3 weeks waiting for the "coming soon" on Playland lipsticks to change to add to bag. Its such a tease!


----------



## beautycool (May 14, 2014)

I'm def getting some of the pedro l Coll  And some playland what I haven't already got x don't like the macifibient Coll  Sorry can't spell it lol   Osbourne def yes too


----------



## Anitacska (May 14, 2014)

I think I'll probably pass on all the upcoming collections. Just paid nearly 6 grand for plane tickets to Florida for next year, so really need to slow my spending down to let our bank account recover a little.


----------



## beautycool (May 14, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> I think I'll probably pass on all the upcoming collections. Just paid nearly 6 grand for plane tickets to Florida for next year, so really need to slow my spending down to let our bank account recover a little.


    OMG 6 on plane tickets to Florida oh wow !!!!! Was that club seat or economy and whom with chik   Have u been there before we been ten times since 2001  It's our second home Hun  If we ever had chance with hubby's job we would move to FL MIAMI OR Orlando davenport x   Love it


----------



## Anitacska (May 14, 2014)

beautycool said:


> Love it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  The cheapest possible tickets. There are 5 of us and my eldest now qualifies as an adult, so costs more. Hohum.


----------



## beautycool (May 14, 2014)

Shite x  Hubby JUDT said is that for two weeks Hun and whom with  Gees I'm so glad he works for ba x  cheap holidays   How many times ubeen you will lurrvvvveeeee it x  Every time you go your love will grow n grow for the USA x


----------



## Sophiephoebe1 (May 14, 2014)

surfroxy said:


> Has anyone heard if we are deffo getting the Pedro Lorenco Collection? I really hope so. Although - with this and Osbournes My card is going to get some hammering! They are just too pretty!!


  I'd like to know when we are getting the Pedro collection! I am so excited for that and the Osbournes !!


----------



## staceface (May 14, 2014)

The osbournes release date is driving me mad, every time I talk to someone I get a different answer!


----------



## FashionDoll (May 15, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> I think I'll probably pass on all the upcoming collections. Just paid nearly 6 grand for plane tickets to Florida for next year, so really need to slow my spending down to let our bank account recover a little.


  OMG you are so lucky going to Florida. Orlando is my absolute favourite place in the world. I've been so many times in the past 10 years or so. The last time I was there was December 2009, a few months later I suddenly became severely disabled and am only now getting better. I'm hoping I'm back to full health by next year so I can hopefully scrape enough money together to go again. My boyfriend loves it as much as I do too and we both need a holiday after everything we've been through the past 4 years.   You're going to have such an amazing time. Especially if you're going to Orlando. Disney world is the best. Not to mention all the make up you can get cheaper over there lol. When are you going?


----------



## rockin (May 15, 2014)

I've never been to America.  I've only been on holiday abroad once, and that was to Switzerland in 1987.  I can't afford holidays, but my parents pay to take us on holiday in this country once a year - this time it's a week in Skegness again, because the kids like it there and are creatures of habit, both having Aspergers.


  I'm starting to lose track of all these collections.  Can anyone tell me which is/are due out next and when, please?


----------



## beautycool (May 15, 2014)

These is my haul from USA 2010 I think it was or 2011


----------



## beautycool (May 15, 2014)

The haul altogether lol  Had polishes sent to my villa in the us And had to take these back all on the plane  Think it was 2012 as didn't start collecting polishes till 2011 dec   Sallies is really good out there if your a customer here you can use your pro card there   You will have a fab time x I ordered pams whimsical polish from the uk and they turned up in the mail post box the day we arrived  nail mail in the post box  When we arrived


----------



## surfroxy (May 15, 2014)

Sophiephoebe1 said:


> I'd like to know when we are getting the Pedro collection! I am so excited for that and the Osbournes !!
> 
> I am hoping they are not released the same day. I don't think I would be able to cope. In the Osbournes thread they reckon it is going to be a manic release like Riri.
> 
> ...


  Bless you. Sending positive thoughts and vibes to you for your improved health over the coming months. I work for the mouse - so if you do manage to make it over there - get in touch as I would be more than happy to get you and your boyfriend into the parks.


----------



## surfroxy (May 15, 2014)

Sorry for the super long quote post - I had a lot of catching up to do! This thread can have no posts for days and then suddenly bam!

  Has anyone managed to get their hands on the Hourglass Palette before it came perm again? 

  - EDIT - I meant since it is perm now.


----------



## FashionDoll (May 15, 2014)

surfroxy said:


> Bless you. Sending positive thoughts and vibes to you for your improved health over the coming months. I work for the mouse - so if you do manage to make it over there - get in touch as I would be more than happy to get you and your boyfriend into the parks.


  Thank you so much, I really appreciate your well wishes! And thank you for your extremely kind offer, that is so sweet of you! You're so lucky getting to move over there and working for Disney. I would love that. I love all things Disney, I'm such a big kid. I'm 24 and I still want to dress up and be a Disney princess lol.


----------



## dancewithme (May 15, 2014)

Maleficent is now available. Nothing that catches my eyes though!


----------



## rockin (May 15, 2014)

I came here to post that too   I've ordered the lipstick and the beauty powder.


----------



## surfroxy (May 15, 2014)

dancewithme said:


> Maleficent is now available. Nothing that catches my eyes though!


  I'm not interested in this collection either. I would only want "True Loves Kiss" for the name - I'm too shy to try a Red Lipstick. Ha! The quad colours are blah too.


----------



## dancewithme (May 15, 2014)

rockin said:


> I came here to post that too   I've ordered the lipstick and the beauty powder.


  The Mac email was really prompt this time! I got the email before Maleficent was added to new collections, which (being thursday morning) i was refreshing like a fiend incase Playland showed up today! No luck still


----------



## rockin (May 15, 2014)

I keep checking Playland.  I have to go out now, so I'm hoping it doesn't appear this afternoon.  Playland will be available at Debenhams and House of Fraser though, won't it?

  Someone said on Twitter that Maleficent is also available at Selfridges.


----------



## NextSupreme (May 15, 2014)

MAC chat said Maleficent is available in-store at all MAC counters and in Selfridges, can't believe it's launched so early!


----------



## rockin (May 15, 2014)

I am nowhere near a MAC counter or Selfridges, unfortunately.  I can only get MAC online.

  I was really surprised that it came up today.  It's only by chance that I checked my emails just as the MAC email came through about it.


----------



## Anitacska (May 15, 2014)

dancewithme said:


> Maleficent is now available. Nothing that catches my eyes though!


  No, me neither.


----------



## FashionDoll (May 15, 2014)

surfroxy said:


> You are so welcome!  Well i'm 26 and just as much as a kid! I can be a bit of a Disney geek too.  I can't wait to be back over there - My list for Sephora is Huge! I live right across from a CCO there (and a Starbucks) - I could not be happier! Haha. I'm trying to work out all the release dates for the collections as I don't want this move to mean me missing out.  I'm not interested in this collection either. I would only want "True Loves Kiss" for the name - I'm too shy to try a Red Lipstick. Ha! The quad colours are blah too.


  Im so happy for u then getting to move back there. I bet you can't wait for the sunshine. My mum and dad went before Christmas and I gave them a long list of things from Sephora for my christmas presents lol. And I'm very happy I'm not the only Disney geek lol.   Just so people know True Loves Kiss and the rest of Maleficent are still in stock on Selfridges. I just wanted the lipstick but I couldn't decide if to def get it or not and before I could decide it sold out on Mac. Which ofc made me then regret not buying it so I went and ordered it on Selfridges. My mums going to collect it for me from store so I didn't have to pay postage. Not sure if I should of got it though. I just could not decide. Its looks gorgeous but I have way too many reds that I don't even wear and I'm not really a fan of the amplified formula. I suppose I can always return it aslong as I don't open it.


----------



## FashionDoll (May 15, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> We've been once (3 years ago), and really loved it. Even though I was never that keen on going to America, I did like it a lot. We especially loved their waterparks, will probably spend more time there this time around as the children are now bigger, and also really looking forward to doing the Harry Pooter bit in Universal Studios properly now my son (who was just 4 at the time) is really into the HP books. We're only going next Easter though, so still over 10 months to go, but wanted to get the flights sorted asap.


  Aww your children are going to have such a great time now they're old enough to really enjoy it and go on lots of the rides. They were building Harry Potter last time I was there and it looked huge, if you're sons a fan I'm sure he'll love it.  I've never been at Easter but it's suppose to be one of the best times to go weather wise. It'll come round before you know it.


----------



## Anitacska (May 15, 2014)

FashionDoll said:


> I've never been at Easter but it's suppose to be one of the best times to go weather wise. It'll come round before you know it.


  Last time we were there the HP bit was open already, but we didn't do the bigger rides and only looked around Hogwarts on foot (instead of the ride that takes you around). It was very busy though.

  Easter is a great time, but it's already very hot then. On our last day it was 35 C! Mind you it was a bit later in the year as Easter is early April next year. A friend of mine who lives in Miami says they prefer going in Jan/Feb when it's around 20 C and the parks are half empty, but of course we're also going for the warm weather, so it wouldn't suit us (plus would be a nightmare with school holidays, it's bad as it is, you're really not supposed to take them out during term time, but we're taking them out for 2 days as this way we've saved nearly 2 grand!).


----------



## FashionDoll (May 15, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Last time we were there the HP bit was open already, but we didn't do the bigger rides and only looked around Hogwarts on foot (instead of the ride that takes you around). It was very busy though.  Easter is a great time, but it's already very hot then. On our last day it was 35 C! Mind you it was a bit later in the year as Easter is early April next year. A friend of mine who lives in Miami says they prefer going in Jan/Feb when it's around 20 C and the parks are half empty, but of course we're also going for the warm weather, so it wouldn't suit us (plus would be a nightmare with school holidays, it's bad as it is, you're really not supposed to take them out during term time, but we're taking them out for 2 days as this way we've saved nearly 2 grand!).


  Oh I know its crazy how just a couple of days outside school holidays can save you so much money. Jan/Feb is a quiet time to go but like you said you don't get the nice hot weather. To be honest I think it's just one of them places you can go anytime of year and have an amazing time.


----------



## surfroxy (May 15, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Well, yes, it is very expensive, BUT there are 5 of us and it's pretty far. Considering that flights within Europe cost over £1000 for us, at least accommodation in the US is much cheaper. We're going to Portugal this summer and the cost isn't far off the Florida cost, just the other way around, cheaper flights but expensive accommodation.
> 
> 
> No, me neither.
> ...


  So true!


----------



## ElarnerDawn (May 16, 2014)

I want to know the osbornes release date so bad!  I want it all now! Lol


----------



## rockin (May 16, 2014)

I think the only Osbournes thing I might be interested in is Kelly Yum Yum.  I prefer something with a bit of a sheen rather than matte finish.


----------



## ElarnerDawn (May 16, 2014)

rockin said:


> I think the only Osbournes thing I might be interested in is Kelly Yum Yum.  I prefer something with a bit of a sheen rather than matte finish.


I think I'm only going to get Kelly yum yum from this aswell, I'm obsessed with candy yum yum so anything similar (and with pretty packaging) is a must! The rest I'm abit meh about! Possibly get one of the bush bronze things but I need to see swatches first!  xx


----------



## staceface (May 16, 2014)

i need dodgy girl and i think it will be first to sell out


----------



## FashionDoll (May 16, 2014)

I am so excited about Osbourne collection. Kelly yum yum, Dodgy girl and Riot house for me. Id love BUs of KYY and DG but I don't think I'll be able to afford it. As long as I get 1 of each I'll be a very happy girl. And I love the lilac packaging of Kellys products.  I agree staceface I think DG will be very quick to sell out. I'm worried I won't know its launched and go to check only to see it say sold out. Do we know the release date yet? I saw a post on the Osbourne thread with a link to an article saying it will be June 12th for both US and UK. I wonder if thats true. I suppose we did get Riri just 1 day after the US so maybe?


----------



## Wattodolly (May 20, 2014)

Oh have you guys seen this:

http://www.temptalia.com/sneak-peek-mac-x-kelly-osbourne-collection-photos-swatches

  The lipsticks look amazing!


----------



## Anitacska (May 20, 2014)

Wattodolly said:


> Oh have you guys seen this:
> 
> http://www.temptalia.com/sneak-peek-mac-x-kelly-osbourne-collection-photos-swatches
> 
> The lipsticks look amazing!


  Kelly Yum Yum looks nice, the rest is just meh imo.


----------



## pnfpn (May 20, 2014)

The Dodgy Girl one makes me think of her granny purple rinse. Are we getting that Pedro geezer's collection? I really like the blush duo.

  Also a PSA - Kiko are doing free shipping all week with 7DAYSFREE code. Minimum is still £25 though ugh.


----------



## FashionDoll (May 20, 2014)

Wattodolly said:


> Oh have you guys seen this:  http://www.temptalia.com/sneak-peek-mac-x-kelly-osbourne-collection-photos-swatches  The lipsticks look amazing!


  The lipsticks are seriously drool worthy! DG and KYY are my favourites and may need BUs, but I also want RH and now debating the nude too. After seeing swatches I NEED cheeky bugger blush aswell! I really love the colour of Kellys packaging. I'm getting more and more excited for this collection. Thanks for posting.


----------



## rockin (May 20, 2014)

I'm pretty sure I would look ill wearing any of the lipsticks except KYY.  Cheeky Bugger is really tempting me.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (May 20, 2014)

FashionDoll said:


> The lipsticks are seriously drool worthy! DG and KYY are my favourites and may need BUs, but I also want RH and now debating the nude too. After seeing swatches I NEED cheeky bugger blush aswell! I really love the colour of Kellys packaging. I'm getting more and more excited for this collection. Thanks for posting.


  I'm actually not as excited now, before i wanted pretty much everything from Kelly's collection and quite a bit from Sharon but I think I am only going to get some of the lippies from Kelly (2 maybe) and the blush from both Kelly and Sharon. I like the look of Sharon's quad but i have so many similar shades and own Embark already so i'll skip it. I might get the pink lipglass from Sharon's as well. Saving me some big moolah 

  Are the Pedro lippies really just existing ones e.g. Ruby Woo and Diva in an amplified finish instead? The mirror lipglasses from that collection look interesting and unique but not sure when i'd get to wear them as they look pretty opaque rather than a layering gloss


----------



## Erinaceina (May 20, 2014)

ElarnerDawn said:


> I want to know the osbornes release date so bad!  I want it all now! Lol


  I'm going into town on Thursday to take advantage of the one-day sale at Harvey Nichols to get something from NARS, and I'll try to bother the MAC counter until they tell me when the release date is.

  I think I want Dodgy Girl and the peach/orange lipstick, plus one of the quads and both of the blushes. I'll have to see the peach/orange lipstick in person. I'd like to get KYY, but I have quite a lot of similar lipsticks, so it depends on when this release is. If it's at the same time/almost the same time as Playland, I may have to cut down my haul for both collections. Ditto with Pedro Lorenço. I really like the look of the blush duo, but it looks like it's going to be really expensive, so it depends if I have time to save up for it.


----------



## beautycool (May 20, 2014)

http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/mac-makeup/mac-sharon-and-kelly-osbourne-collection/   Pictures of the lovely ozzy Coll will def be buying this lot


----------



## FashionDoll (May 20, 2014)

mushroomteagirl said:


> I'm actually not as excited now, before i wanted pretty much everything from Kelly's collection and quite a bit from Sharon but I think I am only going to get some of the lippies from Kelly (2 maybe) and the blush from both Kelly and Sharon. I like the look of Sharon's quad but i have so many similar shades and own Embark already so i'll skip it. I might get the pink lipglass from Sharon's as well. Saving me some big moolah   Are the Pedro lippies really just existing ones e.g. Ruby Woo and Diva in an amplified finish instead? The mirror lipglasses from that collection look interesting and unique but not sure when i'd get to wear them as they look pretty opaque rather than a layering gloss


  Which lipsticks from Kelly are you interested in? I think Pedro is a complete skip for me because as much as I love red lipstick (it's kind of an obsession) I just don't have much luck with amplifieds. Plus I have too many reds as it is and any money I have for make up will be going towards Osbournes. So I'm trying very hard to avoid the Pedro thread so as not to be enabled into buying anything. So I'm sorry I can't answer your question.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (May 21, 2014)

FashionDoll said:


> Which lipsticks from Kelly are you interested in? I think Pedro is a complete skip for me because as much as I love red lipstick (it's kind of an obsession) I just don't have much luck with amplifieds. Plus I have too many reds as it is and any money I have for make up will be going towards Osbournes. So I'm trying very hard to avoid the Pedro thread so as not to be enabled into buying anything. So I'm sorry I can't answer your question.


  Dodgy Girl and KYY. I am still undecided about YKK though as i already own CYY and some others like it. I'd look like a mod corpse in the other two


----------



## FashionDoll (May 21, 2014)

mushroomteagirl said:


> Dodgy Girl and KYY. I am still undecided about YKK though as i already own CYY and some others like it. I'd look like a mod corpse in the other two


  I have CYY too and love it so I'm excited for KYY. I have quite a few colours similar aswell but it's a colour I just can't resist. Not just in lipstick either, anytime I see clothing or accessories or even homeware in bright pink my heart gets all giddy. Im very girly!


----------



## mushroomteagirl (May 22, 2014)

Definitely going to get the Pedro lipglasses now after seeing Christine's review and pictures . I thought they be more flat metallic looking before


----------



## Erinaceina (May 23, 2014)

Does anyone know a reputable site which sells OCC lip tars? I've been coveting some for a while, and now I've seen the Dune-themed collection, I'm having a serious moment of covetousness (not that I can really buy anything immediately as I'm trying to save up for the Osbournes collection).


----------



## mushroomteagirl (May 23, 2014)

Erinaceina said:


> Does anyone know a reputable site which sells OCC lip tars? I've been coveting some for a while, and now I've seen the Dune-themed collection, I'm having a serious moment of covetousness (not that I can really buy anything immediately as I'm trying to save up for the Osbournes collection).


  http://www.love-makeup.co.uk/obsessive-compulsive-cosmeti-m-46.html

  http://www.cocktailcosmetics.co.uk/brand/occ-obsessive-compulsive

  http://www.cutecosmetics.co.uk/

  Selfridges and Cult Beauty also sells OCC.

  The new collections aren't out over here yet anyway


----------



## Erinaceina (May 23, 2014)

mushroomteagirl said:


> http://www.love-makeup.co.uk/obsessive-compulsive-cosmeti-m-46.html
> 
> http://www.cocktailcosmetics.co.uk/brand/occ-obsessive-compulsive
> 
> ...


  Thanks. 

  I thought the collections probably weren't out yet, but I thought I'd ask before I forgot. Sadly I'm not anywhere near a Selfridges, so I have to rely on online shopping (the Selfridges shipping is so expensive that I try to avoid buying from them).


----------



## rockin (May 23, 2014)

Erinaceina said:


> Does anyone know a reputable site which sells OCC lip tars? I've been coveting some for a while, and now I've seen the Dune-themed collection, I'm having a serious moment of covetousness (not that I can really buy anything immediately as I'm trying to save up for the Osbournes collection).


  I've used both Cocktail Cosmetics and Love Makeup, as in mushroomteagirl's links, and they are both fantastic.  I usually receive my orders the next day, and they are really friendly if you contact them to ask about anything.  Both highly recommended.


----------



## staceface (May 25, 2014)

Anyone heard anymore about the osbourne release? I've heard in stores on the 12th!


----------



## ghopkins91 (May 25, 2014)

No idea about the Osbournes! I'm away from the 4th & my lovely mum has offered to go to MAC both Thursdays that I'm away to check. She only lives 5mins away but she's a childminder & is having my son for the week so I feel a bit mean but she is insisting. She's even trying to convince me that I need Dodgy Girl haha!


----------



## Nessy (May 28, 2014)

Just getting back into MAC after a lonnng break, I really am wanting Kelly Yum Yum its just drool-worthy. Does anyone know when it will be online? And are they also around a month later over here like they used to be?


----------



## staceface (May 28, 2014)

Nessy said:


> Just getting back into MAC after a lonnng break, I really am wanting Kelly Yum Yum its just drool-worthy. Does anyone know when it will be online? And are they also around a month later over here like they used to be?


  i'd try asking mac chat.
  they have told me june!


----------



## Erinaceina (May 28, 2014)

Not knowing precisely when the release date for the Osbournes is going to be is screwing with my budget!  

  Thanks for the advice on OCC retailers, guys.


----------



## Nessy (May 29, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *staceface* 



i'd try asking mac chat.
they have told me june!



  GAH its June in a couple of days, so thankfull I just want one lippy though as well crushed I missed out on True Love's Kiss really wanted it and it had sold out online before I could get it  (and I cannot go to a store and sadly nowhere over here sells MAC lol)!!!  Fingers crossed it will be later on in the month


----------



## FashionDoll (May 29, 2014)

Playland is up on Mac UK, you just have to search for the names.  I really want Sweet Experience, it's the only thing I want but I don't want to pay delivery. Does anyone know when it will be online on Debenhams?


----------



## dancewithme (May 29, 2014)

Just ordered Sweet Experience, Toying Around and Red Balloon from Playand and SOMEHOW Neon Orange ended up in my shopping basket too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So glad I can finally resume normal life instead of checking the Mac site every 3 minutes looking for lipsticks - until the next 'coming soon' that is!


----------



## jennyap (May 29, 2014)

Debating whether to wait for Debenhams or just order now. Kinda want to swatch, but Debs can be so unpredictable with online launches and I don't wanna miss out...


----------



## staceface (May 29, 2014)

are debenhams getting the collection? because not all mac stores are.


----------



## jennyap (May 29, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *staceface* 



are debenhams getting the collection? because not all mac stores are.



  Oh crap, really? I thought this was an everything everywhere collection.


----------



## staceface (May 29, 2014)

staceface said:


> are debenhams getting the collection? because not all mac stores are.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh crap, really? I thought this was an everything everywhere collection.


  my normal mac counter is in a harvey nichols and they arent getting it.
  its prob worth checking with mac chat.


----------



## jennyap (May 29, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *staceface* 



my normal mac counter is in a harvey nichols and they arent getting it.
its prob worth checking with mac chat.



  Ah, ok. I just did a chat, this is what she said...  "Jenny: I'd just like to know if the Playland collection will be available on counters (HOF, Debenhams)?  Barbara: this will launch next week Thursday in ALL MAC doors  Barbara: it launches online today   Jenny: thanks, so that definitely includes counters as well as free-standing stores?  Barbara: yes"  Strange that your counter isn't getting it!


----------



## staceface (May 29, 2014)

yeah i thought it was odd


----------



## rockin (May 29, 2014)

I do hope it will be at Debenhams or House Of Fraser, because I've only just found out the collection is up on the MAC site and the 2 pigments I wanted are already sold out!

  I've been busy all morning tidying as my ex is visiting to see the kids.


----------



## rockin (May 29, 2014)

I see the 'sized to go' pigments and the 3D glitters are also up


----------



## jennyap (May 29, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *rockin* 



I do hope it will be at Debenhams or House Of Fraser, because I've only just found out the collection is up on the MAC site and the 2 pigments I wanted are already sold out!

  I've been busy all morning tidying as my ex is visiting to see the kids.



  Doesn't help with the yellow, but Hi-Def Cyan is a perm pro product, and is still showing as in stock if you go in via the pro products link rather than from Playland!   http://www.maccosmetics.co.uk/product/shaded/8682/372/Pro-Products/Multi-Use/Pigment/index.tmpl


----------



## ElarnerDawn (May 29, 2014)

Yay for playland!!! Iv been eyeing up toying around for the longest time so couldn't help myself even though I told myself I was on a no spend untill osbornes  xxx


----------



## rockin (May 29, 2014)

I bought Red Balloon and 3 of the 3D glitters.  I will be trying to get 2 pigments and maybe another lipstick when Playland launches at HoF or Debenhams.  At least I know I can get Hi-Def Cyan on the MAC site if I miss it again.



  Edit:  The MAC Playland email has just come through in the past couple of minutes, now that some of the stuff is already sold out.


----------



## jennyap (May 30, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *rockin* 



I bought Red Balloon and 3 of the 3D glitters.  I will be trying to get 2 pigments and maybe another lipstick when Playland launches at HoF or Debenhams.  At least I know I can get Hi-Def Cyan on the MAC site if I miss it again.



  Edit:  The MAC Playland email has just come through in the past couple of minutes, now that some of the stuff is already sold out.



  Some stuff seems to have been restocked overnight, including the 2 pigments


----------



## Dany (May 30, 2014)

Anyone else ordered from the Playland collection online? I ordered about 30 minutes after it went up and it still says 'In process' as my status, last time it said in process for this long my order was cancelled 

  edit: Okay now it says in warehouse. Hopefully the order is successful.


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (May 30, 2014)

I just asked at my local store when the osbourne collection is out. She said not for a few months!! I wonder if she was thinking of lourdes? Cause get usually get things a few weeks after the States not months after ...


----------



## staceface (May 30, 2014)

MakeMeUp79 said:


> I just asked at my local store when the osbourne collection is out. She said not for a few months!! I wonder if she was thinking of lourdes? Cause get usually get things a few weeks after the States not months after ...


 Selfridges are getting a preview release on the 9th, then I think it's launching in all other mac stores and online later that week.


----------



## rockin (May 30, 2014)

I have finally seen a real life MAC counter 

  My parents suggested we all take a trip to Bluewater today, but I knew she wouldn't want me spending money on makeup, so I told her about the HoF vouchers I had, and that there was something in particular I was wanting but it was out of stock online (chocolate brown pigment) and our branch don't stock MAC.  Since I would be paying with vouchers, she let me go and look, while she sat outside.

  The MAC counter was bigger than I thought it might be, but unfortunately they didn't have that pigment.  A lovely Asian lady checked for me, then checked on their computer and in their order sheets, but it does seem that Chocolate Brown has been discontinued. I couldn't keep Mum waiting too long, so I just got a 219 brush and a Pressed Pigment in Rock Candy (didn't dare buy too much) and used my £20 of vouchers towards it.

  I was very happy with how friendly the sales assistants were, and hope to go back some time.  Unfortunately we didn't have the best day transport-wise.  Our bus there broke down and we had to transfer to a relief bus, then the same thing happened on the way home!  What are the chances of that?

  Oh, and I actually got to see my first Models Own Bottle Shop as well   A little boy was trying to climb up the 'flow of nail polish' into the 'neck of the bottle' LOL.  I'm not sure the shop was in the best place, though, as it had direct sunlight overhead through the glass roof of the centre and it must have been hot inside the big bottle, which can't be good for the bottles of nail polish, surely?


----------



## FashionDoll (May 31, 2014)

staceface said:


> Selfridges are getting a preview release on the 9th, then I think it's launching in all other mac stores and online later that week.


  Yay! I really can't wait for it to launch. Need to get deciding on my final list because its far too long at the moment lol. Thank you for the info!


----------



## staceface (May 31, 2014)

FashionDoll said:


> Yay! I really can't wait for it to launch. Need to get deciding on my final list because its far too long at the moment lol. Thank you for the info!


 Although mac twitter are telling folk the 2nd is the mac uk online release gah!


----------



## mushroomteagirl (May 31, 2014)

staceface said:


> Although mac twitter are telling folk the 2nd is the mac uk online release gah!


  But it gets released in the US on the 2nd online. I can't imagine it would be the same date for us though of course stranger things have happened.


----------



## FashionDoll (May 31, 2014)

staceface said:


> Although mac twitter are telling folk the 2nd is the mac uk online release gah!





mushroomteagirl said:


> But it gets released in the US on the 2nd online. I can't imagine it would be the same date for us though of course stranger things have happened.


  I know, I've heard that many different dates I can't keep track. I'm going to start checking I guess from Monday then, plus I need to be checking Debenhams etc for Playland. I'll narrow my list down by Monday just incase.


----------



## ghopkins91 (May 31, 2014)

staceface said:


> Although mac twitter are telling folk the 2nd is the mac uk online release gah!


  Would be helpful for me! But would it really launch before the Selfridges 'preview' on the 9th?


----------



## beautycool (May 31, 2014)

I think the 5 th for playland in store ladies   I asked my mac store yesterday about pedro  They said we won't be getting none but maybe Selfridges will but she also said but I doubt it as it's a USA release ( I'm lucky I got my two orders in x ) USA mac   But sure about ozzy release ladies    Maybe first week of June x


----------



## kerry-jane88 (May 31, 2014)

I noticed a playland sign by the mac till in Selfridges in Manchester exchange square. I didn't read what it said as im not getting anything from that collection, but if you're nearby to there you could pop in or ring to see what the deal is.


----------



## staceface (May 31, 2014)

Yeah I thought the 2nd was odd. Looks like stalking starts on Monday!


----------



## FashionDoll (May 31, 2014)

ghopkins91 said:


> Would be helpful for me! But would it really launch before the Selfridges 'preview' on the 9th?


  Maybe it's just a preview before the collection arrives in store or online with other retailers?


----------



## MissLiLaC (May 31, 2014)

Ladies I asked on mac chat twice about playland store release and they told me the 3rd of June... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 collections don't usually release on a Tuesday.. or have they in the past? so confused right now


----------



## staceface (May 31, 2014)

MissLiLaC said:


> Ladies I asked on mac chat twice about playland store release and they told me the 3rd of June... :shock:  collections don't usually release on a Tuesday.. or have they in the past? so confused right now


 Well osbournes is releasing in store on the 10th so the 3rd might be right. I'd phone your local store and check.


----------



## MissLiLaC (Jun 1, 2014)

staceface said:


> Well osbournes is releasing in store on the 10th so the 3rd might be right. I'd phone your local store and check.


  Oh is osbournes the 10th?! Ok then I'll check with my local :flower:


----------



## beautycool (Jun 1, 2014)

Got told the 5 th x x Friday last week


----------



## ghopkins91 (Jun 1, 2014)

ASOS have 20% off everything with code EPIC20 - its a shame that most of their Nars range is out of stock though. They stock theBalm now too & also have lots of Too Faced including the Chocolate Bar palette.

  I have been very well behaved and managed to avoid the checkout! So tempting though! xx


----------



## Princesa Livia (Jun 1, 2014)

MissLiLaC said:


> Oh is osbournes the 10th?! Ok then I'll check with my local


Oh my goodness, May has gone by so quickly. Can't wait for the Ozzy collection. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thinking of skipping Playland as the shades are quite dupeable not just from MAC but even drugstore brands!

  What's on everyone's wishlist? I'd like to be enabled lol!


----------



## MissLiLaC (Jun 1, 2014)

Princesa Livia said:


> Oh my goodness, May has gone by so quickly. Can't wait for the Ozzy collection.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  yeah the playland shades are quite 'regular' shades but still I've seen the comparison swaches and there seems to be differences between the shades and their dupes.... that's why I'm waiting for in store release to swatch them myself to actually see if they're worth buying... I'm considering sweet experience, happy go lucky and head in the clouds...
  From the Osbournes dodgy girl 100%, Kelly's liner and Srip poker possibly, it's a 'swatch in store' shade for me... not sure about Sharon's pussywillow gloss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  How bout u?


----------



## ElarnerDawn (Jun 1, 2014)

So the stalking for osbournes begins!!!! Tick tock..


----------



## ElarnerDawn (Jun 2, 2014)

Twitter defiantly says today!!! FML I hope so! I'm too excited now!


----------



## Nessy (Jun 2, 2014)

GAH!!! I'm amazed that everyone has been given a different answer for what I thought was a simple question. I looked on the US site and couldn't see the Osbournes collection, is it normal that it would get released at the same time?? I kinda hope its next week, I'll be at work so can stalk more lol!


----------



## ElarnerDawn (Jun 2, 2014)

Nessy said:


> GAH!!! I'm amazed that everyone has been given a different answer for what I thought was a simple question. I looked on the US site and couldn't see the Osbournes collection, is it normal that it would get released at the same time?? I kinda hope its next week, I'll be at work so can stalk more lol!


I know! You know mac though never a straight answer! I think the girls over on the osbournes thread are all waiting for it to come on the next few hours! I'll be refreshing all day so will be soon to let y'all know if it does hit the uk sight! They have confirmed the 2nd to two people that asked now so I'm pretty confident we may see it soon! EEKKK!


----------



## staceface (Jun 2, 2014)

I just don't get how it can be the 2nd if selfridges are getting a preview!


----------



## Nessy (Jun 2, 2014)

OMG! I hope it doesn't come out today I'm only going to be near a computer till 12 midday and I really Really REALLY!!!!! want KYY lol


----------



## ElarnerDawn (Jun 2, 2014)

T





staceface said:


> I just don't get how it can be the 2nd if selfridges are getting a preview!


 Have you most got a smart phone Hun? Mac on the go ️


----------



## Nessy (Jun 2, 2014)

ElarnerDawn said:


> Have you most got a smart phone Hun? Mac on the go ️


  I do, but I'm going to be watching some road racing on the mountain and I think the reception is going to be shite lol!! So excited to see what happens though. Any idea what time its going to be released in the US?


----------



## ElarnerDawn (Jun 2, 2014)

Nessy said:


> I do, but I'm going to be watching some road racing on the mountain and I think the reception is going to be shite lol!! So excited to see what happens though. Any idea what time its going to be released in the US?


Wow that sound really cool! Enjoy! Not sure anyone knows times yet IG people are saying it's late? Mac always release at random times in the day for us so god knows lol xx


----------



## beautycool (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm getting well confused USA get the ozzy Coll before us  We get it in August  That's the planned month ?  I been told that by mac local one  But USA are getting it this week maybe today   I'm stalking and going to buy this week  X got to have my fix again


----------



## beautycool (Jun 2, 2014)

Are you girls in the uk getting ozzy Coll from the USA  Then I can understand abit better lol   It don't come to the uk yet x that's what I was told last week x


----------



## surfroxy (Jun 2, 2014)

I need this to come out over here this month or next month. If it comes out in August I'll cry as I'm back over in the states then and will miss it both sides of the pond. 

  and whatever happened to the Pedro Lourenco Collection!? Has anyone heard anything about a UK release or are we just not getting it?


----------



## beautycool (Jun 2, 2014)

Omg if this is true how comes we getting all the collections same time as mac USA  We used to have to wait for ages   I know pedro isn't coming to mac uk apart from Selfridges if they do  My mac artist had said that that's if they do launch it in uk    So exciting to have ozzy in uk if it will be launched )) stalk stalk stalk lol   Buying in the USA is a lot cheaper than uk  So may get some in the USA and uk x


----------



## beautycool (Jun 2, 2014)

Madness girls I can't keep up x


----------



## surfroxy (Jun 2, 2014)

beautycool said:


> My mac artist had said that that's if they do launch it in uk


  If this is true - this makes me very sad. I wanted the nude lipstick and the CCB in this packaging.


----------



## beautycool (Jun 2, 2014)

surfroxy said:


> I need this to come out over here this month or next month. If it comes out in August I'll cry as I'm back over in the states then and will miss it both sides of the pond.   and whatever happened to the Pedro Lourenco Collection!? Has anyone heard anything about a UK release or are we just not getting it?


   Think pedro will either be just in the USA  But if we did get it it be Selfridges exclusive  But  The mac lady said that's if uk do get it  As they ain't x


----------



## beautycool (Jun 2, 2014)

That's all I got told last Thursday  As I was sitting there ordering stuff from pedro whilst my mac lady was busy Then she come over and I asked her to wait a sec whilst I was paying for stuff   Then she asked what I was getting lol  I told her the pedro Coll She said that I was lucky  As if we do get it it be in the Selfridges exclusive and not in stores  As it's not a uk Coll she said that's if we get it in Selfridges .


----------



## beautycool (Jun 2, 2014)

Here's my nude lippy from the Coll


----------



## ElarnerDawn (Jun 2, 2014)

Some of the Pedro stuff is on selfridges online already girls they only have 1 lippy shade left tho n no blushes


----------



## beautycool (Jun 2, 2014)

Mac did it again  Mess up orders  We got given the silver gloss instead of gold  So we be getting the gold one for free x  They did it with the other Coll with the blushes  I got the orange duo instead of the pink one x But they refunded me


----------



## ElarnerDawn (Jun 2, 2014)

Scrap that there sold out of the LS now aswell


----------



## ElarnerDawn (Jun 2, 2014)

beautycool said:


> Mac did it again  Mess up orders  We got given the silver gloss instead of gold  So we be getting the gold one for free x  They did it with the other Coll with the blushes  I got the orange duo instead of the pink one x But they refunded me


How do you get the stuff from us Hun? Dos you get it shipped from a friends address?


----------



## beautycool (Jun 2, 2014)

Mmmmmmm google says osbourne mac coll out the 9 th June Selfridges x USA this week some point   Well confused


----------



## surfroxy (Jun 2, 2014)

@ElarnerDawn - Aah. Can't believe I missed it. Thanks for the update though - I guess I've saved some money. I'm hoping to get Strip Poker from the Osbournes collection and they look quite similar. 

  @Beautycool - Thanks for sharing your info. Hope you enjoy your goodies when they reach you.


----------



## ElarnerDawn (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## Nessy (Jun 2, 2014)

ElarnerDawn said:


>


  I really really wish that all the information collated lol, this is getting so confusing, I don't remember it being like this. I know it used to be a gamble on what time it was going live but never the date lol! Ahhhh well super stalking never hurt anyone lol


----------



## beautycool (Jun 2, 2014)

ElarnerDawn said:


> How do you get the stuff from us Hun? Dos you get it shipped from a friends address?


    Hi Hun yes have a few friends that live in the states we visit also when we go for holiday


----------



## beautycool (Jun 2, 2014)

I hope it is today   As we got aa before USA didn't we girls  Don't give up hope    As I be stalking too x


----------



## ElarnerDawn (Jun 2, 2014)

I know it's so annoying! I wish we would just have a official date when they announce the US so everyone knows what's going on and doesn't miss out!


----------



## ElarnerDawn (Jun 2, 2014)

beautycool said:


> Hi Hun yes have a few friends that live in the states we visit also when we go for holiday


Ahhh your so lucky!!!


----------



## jennyap (Jun 2, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *ElarnerDawn* 



Some of the Pedro stuff is on selfridges online already girls they only have 1 lippy shade left tho n no blushes


  Wha? Noooooo! Gutted.  Edit: Just did a live chat, I know they're not 100% reliable but she said we are getting it:   "Jenny: do you know if we'll be getting the Pedro Lourenco collection in the UK?  Kate: One moment let me double check for you  Kate: We are getting this collection in the UK but we do not have a launch date im afraid as of yet  Jenny: Ok thanks, just glad we will be getting it   Kate: Yes its lovely  Jenny: I want the glosses!   Kate: Keep checking the site this week"


----------



## ElarnerDawn (Jun 2, 2014)

Oohhh i meant proenza not Pedro *facepalm* sorry!!! But yay for Pedro! I want a gloss awell!!!


----------



## beautycool (Jun 2, 2014)

That's really good that we be getting pedro   Is it going to be on the Selfridges site  Just weird we don't usually get two collections out at same time x


----------



## beautycool (Jun 2, 2014)

I wanna phone Selfridges now  To find out for sure lol


----------



## beautycool (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm going too now x


----------



## rockin (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm just wanting Ruby from the Pedro collection.

  I want a few things from Playland, though,  so hope I'm not out when HoF and Debenhams put them up


----------



## Nessy (Jun 2, 2014)

I've not even seen the Pedro collection, hmmmmmmmmmmmm *goes off to see what everyone is on about lol*


----------



## beautycool (Jun 2, 2014)

Phones engaged for mac Selfridges  lmao I wonder if everyone calling about the colls lol ️


----------



## beautycool (Jun 2, 2014)

Just got through pedro will be in mac standing stores meaning not ones in department stores like house of Fraser and debs as small coll  That should be out second week of June   It maybe on like too she said but she isn't sure    Now oz Coll   She said it launches on the 9 th and maybe online too mac site Exclusive to Selfridges this Coll   But she said they launch on a Thursday   That's all she could tell me as she wasn't 100 percent sure on the date for pedro she said second week of June or later   Shall wait n see then   She didn't say nothing about today or tomorw for launches   But apperntly all the USA girlies are stalking today for oz Coll x  So I reckon that's due out today   USA x


----------



## Nessy (Jun 2, 2014)

Oooooo thanks for the info, just had a look and I would love to have True Red  Now as I cannot get to a store (without a 60min flight or a 4 hour boat trip) do you think its going to be online????


----------



## Nessy (Jun 2, 2014)

Well its up on the US site, so shouldn't be too much longer for us, though when I went onto the site I cannot see it for love or money, I so hope that doesn't happen on the UK site!!


----------



## surfroxy (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm still not 100% about the MSF's...Do I get them!?


----------



## ghopkins91 (Jun 2, 2014)

surfroxy said:


> I'm still not 100% about the MSF's...Do I get them!?


  I'm feeling the same! Do I get Kelly's??


----------



## surfroxy (Jun 2, 2014)

ghopkins91 said:


> I'm feeling the same! Do I get Kelly's??


  That's the one I'm leaning towards. I'll do it if you do... #Enabler


----------



## ElarnerDawn (Jun 2, 2014)

surfroxy said:


> That's the one I'm leaning towards. I'll do it if you do... [COLOR=545454]#Enabler[/COLOR]


I'm the same do I get it?????y list is KYY  Peaches & cream  And Kelly's blush or msf I can't decide???? I want it all NOW! Lol


----------



## surfroxy (Jun 2, 2014)

LOL!

  Right, I think I'm decided. 

  Jolly Good
  Cheeky Bugger
  Strip Poker
  Riot House*

  * Still in debate mode. I think it may clash with my hair. Ha!


----------



## ghopkins91 (Jun 2, 2014)

surfroxy said:


> That's the one I'm leaning towards. I'll do it if you do... [COLOR=545454]#Enabler[/COLOR]


  Haha deal!! What's your list? Mines  Kelly Yum-Yum Cheeky Bugger  Pussywillow l/g & Kelly's MSF??  Really hoping it launches today!


----------



## staceface (Jun 2, 2014)

Has anyone tried asking mac chat today?


----------



## ElarnerDawn (Jun 2, 2014)

ghopkins91 said:


> Haha deal!! What's your list? Mines  Kelly Yum-Yum Cheeky Bugger  Pussywillow l/g & Kelly's MSF??  Really hoping it launches today!


  Ooh I want pw aswell!!   praying it does come today I'm so jel of us girls right now!


----------



## ghopkins91 (Jun 2, 2014)

ElarnerDawn said:


> Ooh I want pw aswell!!   praying it does come today I'm so jel of us girls right now!


  I'm jel too!! Bless my mum - she's promised to check in store whilst I'm on holiday if it's not launched before I go & I told her I'm worried it might be a Selfridges exclusive & she's offered to stalk online. Haha! I've told her don't be silly, she doesn't even care about makeup but knows how excited I am.


----------



## dancewithme (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm hoping to get all of the Kelly O lippies. My thought process was "I have loads of pinks and nudes, will look terrible in lavender and will get some of the orangey-peaches from AAO when they're made perm here too in cheaper, regular packaging - WHAT AM I TALKING ABOUT, I'm going to get them ALLLLL!". I have a terrible problem


----------



## beautycool (Jun 2, 2014)

Girls think it was the second for USA not uk    Unless they come up later like at about 5 pm  I'm stalking too mac and Selfridges even though just got a few bits x   I haven't done much homework on this Coll  Like the aa Coll I hadn't either but made good choices  X


----------



## ElarnerDawn (Jun 2, 2014)

beautycool said:


> Girls think it was the second for USA not uk    Unless they come up later like at about 5 pm  I'm stalking too mac and Selfridges even though just got a few bits x   I haven't done much homework on this Coll  Like the aa Coll I hadn't either but made good choices  X


  It was always the 2nd for the us but because of twitter were thinking maybe today for us!? I'll be checking every half hours just incase lol


----------



## ElarnerDawn (Jun 2, 2014)

dancewithme said:


> I'm hoping to get all of the Kelly O lippies. My thought process was "I have loads of pinks and nudes, will look terrible in lavender and will get some of the orangey-peaches from AAO when they're made perm here too in cheaper, regular packaging - WHAT AM I TALKING ABOUT, I'm going to get them ALLLLL!". I have a terrible problem


Haha Iv talked myself out and back in on the lippies lol I really want Dg but I just don't think I can pull it off


----------



## ElizaMay (Jun 2, 2014)

Is the gold lipglass Pussywillow or Bijou? It looks like they have muddled up the pictures/decriptions on the US Mac site. I would have thought they would have been very careful after the Proenza and Lourenco mistakes!


----------



## surfroxy (Jun 2, 2014)

It's my day off and I'm spending it pressing the refresh button. I really need to pop to Boots (to check out the Maybelline Nude Lipsticks) and Tesco but I don't want to leave as knowing my luck it will go online!


----------



## ElarnerDawn (Jun 2, 2014)

Screw it ima get DG! It's already sold out on us so it's a sign I need it! Lol


----------



## beautycool (Jun 2, 2014)

Twitter prob though uk meaning Ukraine lol   People always get uk muddled up x   Yep keep checking on mac and Selfridges x


----------



## beautycool (Jun 2, 2014)

Elarner you know you have to get dg as those colours so suit you babe x


----------



## FashionDoll (Jun 2, 2014)

I wish this collection would just launch already! I am so sick of hitting refresh and typing different names in the search bar.   Plus the longer the wait the more indecisive I get. My list is still too long and I keep going back and fourth trying to cut it down. So far I'm getting DG, KYY, RH, both blushes, cranberry lip pencil and I think I've talked myself out of SP. I'm still a bit unsure about RH, cranberry and Peaches and Cream as it might be a bit too intense for my very pale skin (NC10). Plus debating a BU of DG.


----------



## staceface (Jun 2, 2014)

I think it's unlikely that it will launch on the uk site before the selfridges launch on the 9th!


----------



## beautycool (Jun 2, 2014)

My list was very long wanted nearly all of it but have to be realistic atm boo hoo  I may do another order  Or just wait till uk launch it all    As I may have more money then   I don't know what to do about any of the brushes  I like the mini brush flat head one I don't want it if reviews are bad v expensive though x


----------



## ghopkins91 (Jun 2, 2014)

staceface said:


> I think it's unlikely that it will launch on the uk site before the selfridges launch on the 9th!


  I agree but I'll keep checking just in case!


----------



## beautycool (Jun 2, 2014)

35.00 pounds it works out to for the kelly flat head brush  Can I justify that one I don't know lol x


----------



## FashionDoll (Jun 2, 2014)

ghopkins91 said:


> I agree but I'll keep checking just in case!


  I know, I don't want to miss out when it launches as I haven't been this excited about a collection for at least a year. Plus I'm not well enough to get to store and I hate stalking websites like Debenhams n Hof.


----------



## ElarnerDawn (Jun 2, 2014)

Yeh I'm with u I just don't wanna miss it  Iv decided my final list is  KYY  DG  Peaches & cream   That's it .... Untill lorde!!!   I dread to think what Simpsons is gonna be like after this! That's my next must have collection (not that I even know what it will look like haha)


----------



## FashionDoll (Jun 2, 2014)

ElarnerDawn said:


> Yeh I'm with u I just don't wanna miss it  Iv decided my final list is  KYY  DG  Peaches & cream   That's it .... Untill lorde!!!   I dread to think what Simpsons is gonna be like after this! That's my next must have collection (not that I even know what it will look like haha)


  I keep forgetting about the simpsons. Im skipping Lorde, and only getting Sweet Experience from Playland. I'm trying to be very selective so that I could get the things I want from Osbournes instead. I skipped AA and Maleficent too. Although there are 2 or 3 things from Pedro I want and am considering and maybe a couple of eyeshadows from Moody Blooms depending on swatches and reviews.


----------



## ElarnerDawn (Jun 2, 2014)

FashionDoll said:


> I keep forgetting about the simpsons. Im skipping Lorde, and only getting Sweet Experience from Playland. I'm trying to be very selective so that I could get the things I want from Osbournes instead. I skipped AA and Maleficent too. Although there are 2 or 3 things from Pedro I want and am considering and maybe a couple of eyeshadows from Moody Blooms depending on swatches and reviews.


Iv been doing the same I only got 1 thing from playland and Maleficent (did however got OTT with AA but I'm a sucker for le packaging!) I think of my hubby hadn't just been paid I'd be a little more careful with this collection but right now Iv got money burning a hole in my pocket waiting for this!! Haha words of a true addict ay!


----------



## FashionDoll (Jun 2, 2014)

ElarnerDawn said:


> Iv been doing the same I only got 1 thing from playland and Maleficent (did however got OTT with AA but I'm a sucker for le packaging!) I think of my hubby hadn't just been paid I'd be a little more careful with this collection but right now Iv got money burning a hole in my pocket waiting for this!! Haha words of a true addict ay!


  Ha don't worry I'm a make up addict too lol. AAs packaging really was super pretty, I think it was an easy skip for me though because I'm just not a fan of the mineralized products.  I was tempted by Lorelei e/s though and one of the lipsticks.


----------



## rockin (Jun 2, 2014)

I've got to go out now, so if it comes up now I'm going to miss out


----------



## ElarnerDawn (Jun 2, 2014)

Ahhh it's so annoying they defiantly mean United Kingdom as the link the uk site in the comment! I'm still holding hope for today girls! I think it will be about 5pm! (Just my psychic guess lol) fingers crossed!


----------



## dancewithme (Jun 2, 2014)

ElarnerDawn said:


> Ahhh it's so annoying they defiantly mean United Kingdom as the link the uk site in the comment! I'm still holding hope for today girls! I think it will be about 5pm! (Just my psychic guess lol) fingers crossed!


  I'm hoping it's before 5pm - it's bad enough that the dog is starting to look at me funny for sitting glued to my laptop refreshing all day, but my boyfriend gets home at 5 and has already passed comment on me repeatedly checking for Playland. I'm trying to keep my addiction a secret!


----------



## ElarnerDawn (Jun 2, 2014)

dancewithme said:


> I'm hoping it's before 5pm - it's bad enough that the dog is starting to look at me funny for sitting glued to my laptop refreshing all day, but my boyfriend gets home at 5 and has already passed comment on me repeatedly checking for Playland. I'm trying to keep my addiction a secret!


 Lol I'm so glad I'm not the only one refreshing every minute haha Iv had loads of stuff to do today aswell as looking after 2kids yet I'm still refreshing  like mad haha!!! my other half is fully aware of my addiction mainly because he funds it! My argument is he has his football and I don't complain so let me obsess over lipsticks!  I'm always rambling to him about mac items aswell he's pretty well educated on all the products!


----------



## FashionDoll (Jun 2, 2014)

dancewithme said:


> I'm hoping it's before 5pm - it's bad enough that the dog is starting to look at me funny for sitting glued to my laptop refreshing all day, but my boyfriend gets home at 5 and has already passed comment on me repeatedly checking for Playland. I'm trying to keep my addiction a secret!


  My dog is doing the same thing lol! I think she needs the toilet so I'm probably going to have to take her out soon and make something to eat. Will have to keep checking on my phone. I really want it to launch today to get it over with! I hate how stressed i get with Mac collections, why are they so addictive? I think I may have talked myself out of Peaches and cream. I have alot of blush already and I prefer Cheeky Bugger. I suppose if I change my mind I could always get it from Debenhams or somewhere, but it then means stalking again. Is anyone else getting it who is pale?


----------



## ElarnerDawn (Jun 2, 2014)

FashionDoll said:


> My dog is doing the same thing lol! I think she needs the toilet so I'm probably going to have to take her out soon and make something to eat. Will have to keep checking on my phone. I really want it to launch today to get it over with! I hate how stressed i get with Mac collections, why are they so addictive? I think I may have talked myself out of Peaches and cream. I have alot of blush already and I prefer Cheeky Bugger. I suppose if I change my mind I could always get it from Debenhams or somewhere, but it then means stalking again. Is anyone else getting it who is pale?


I'm getting it and I'm nc20 I'm skipping cb  after seeing these swatches I couldn't resist (obviously it's not gonna be this intense on)


----------



## FashionDoll (Jun 2, 2014)

ElarnerDawn said:


> I'm getting it and I'm nc20 I'm skipping cb  after seeing these swatches I couldn't resist (obviously it's not gonna be this intense on)


  I think it looks gorgeous too, I'm just trying to find something to cut from my list. I'm around NC 10. I'm so indecisive!


----------



## FashionDoll (Jun 2, 2014)

Ok just spoke to someone on Mac live chat and she said it won't be launching online today. She said they don't know yet when it will but its available at Selfridges on the 9th and in stores on the 10th. I know from past experience that they can be very unreliable sometimes so I'm going to keep checking throught the rest of the day just in case.


----------



## surfroxy (Jun 2, 2014)

This all seems so crazy that MAC tweets that we will be getting it and there have been a few articles stating the UK and US would have the same release date... and then other dates fly around. Naughty MAC


----------



## beautycool (Jun 2, 2014)

Very naughty who ever said the second for uk  I reckon they meant uk as Ukraine   I reckon about 5 too  If they do x


----------



## ElarnerDawn (Jun 2, 2014)

Thanks for finding out Hun! So annoying that's they can't all give the same answer in the beginning!


----------



## ElarnerDawn (Jun 2, 2014)

T





beautycool said:


> Very naughty who ever said the second for uk  I reckon they meant uk as Ukraine   I reckon about 5 too  If they do x


 they did link the uk website with tweet so I think they did mean uk but obviously didn't know what they were on about


----------



## dancewithme (Jun 2, 2014)

FashionDoll said:


> My dog is doing the same thing lol! I think she needs the toilet so I'm probably going to have to take her out soon and make something to eat. Will have to keep checking on my phone. I really want it to launch today to get it over with! I hate how stressed i get with Mac collections, why are they so addictive? I think I may have talked myself out of Peaches and cream. I have alot of blush already and I prefer Cheeky Bugger. I suppose if I change my mind I could always get it from Debenhams or somewhere, but it then means stalking again. Is anyone else getting it who is pale?


  I might get the Kelly blush, but def not Sharons - I'm very, very pale and can tend go overboard with bolder blushes. Sometimes I see myself in outdoor lighting and get a shock at the colour of my cheeks, so I try stick with lighter blush that I can't go too wrong with.


----------



## FashionDoll (Jun 2, 2014)

dancewithme said:


> I might get the Kelly blush, but def not Sharons - I'm very, very pale and can tend go overboard with bolder blushes. Sometimes I see myself in outdoor lighting and get a shock at the colour of my cheeks, so I try stick with lighter blush that I can't go too wrong with.


  Thanks, I worry about it being too much for me too so I'm glad to hear you're thinking the same. I think I'll be good and skip it as I couldn't really afford it anyway. Like I said before if I regret skipping I can always try and get it when it launches elsewhere.   I agree with everyone about how ridiculous Mac are when it comes to UK release dates. They obviously do it to help build the hype and the anxiousness etc but I don't get why they can't just be upfront with us from the start. They are very naughty indeed!


----------



## ElizaMay (Jun 2, 2014)

Well, I was just told by Mac chat that Pedro Lourenco launches this week and the Osbournes next week, but they don't have exact dates.
  I assume the 5th and the 12th respectively.
  I think they give everybody different answers.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 2, 2014)

beautycool said:


> Very naughty who ever said the second for uk  I reckon they meant uk as Ukraine   I reckon about 5 too  If they do x


  Why would they link to the UK site if they meant Ukraine??? And why would they tweet that in English? Last time I checked they spoke Russian not English... #justsaying


----------



## ElarnerDawn (Jun 2, 2014)

It's getting close to 5.....


----------



## MissLiLaC (Jun 2, 2014)

Just checked with my local playland is the 5th :flower: on thursday I'll ask them about osbournes collection~


----------



## MissLiLaC (Jun 2, 2014)

I would stalk online this thursday ladies for osbournes.. have a feelin it will be then


----------



## beautycool (Jun 2, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Why would they link to the UK site if they meant Ukraine??? And why would they tweet that in English? Last time I checked they spoke Russian not English... #justsaying


  Well obviously whom ever put it on there is a joker then lol As they had us all fooled


----------



## beautycool (Jun 2, 2014)

I had already phoned Selfridges this morning  If it would of been today the lady would of said    But nope she said the 9 th I think  X


----------



## staceface (Jun 2, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Why would they link to the UK site if they meant Ukraine??? And why would they tweet that in English? Last time I checked they spoke Russian not English... #justsaying


  The issue is that the twitter is run by the us team, so they have likely presumed the us date is the same as the uk date.

  if selfridges have the osbourne collection as an exclusive then it will not be launched on the mac uk website before the selfridges preview date.


----------



## ElarnerDawn (Jun 2, 2014)

MissLiLaC said:


> I would stalk online this thursday ladies for osbournes.. have a feelin it will be then


I'm thinking Thursday aswell


----------



## surfroxy (Jun 2, 2014)

The good news is that with a lot of the US ladies ordering with next day shipping - we can see their beautiful swatches to make a more informed decision. I was not a fan of having to order blind with AA.


----------



## ElarnerDawn (Jun 2, 2014)

T





staceface said:


> The issue is that the twitter is run by the us team, so they have likely presumed the us date is the same as the uk date.  if selfridges have the osbourne collection as an exclusive then it will not be launched on the mac uk website before the selfridges preview date.


 hmmm yeh this is very true! ️


----------



## ElarnerDawn (Jun 2, 2014)

Thought you girls would appreciate this


----------



## ghopkins91 (Jun 2, 2014)

MAC just replied to my tweet from earlier saying it isn't a Selfridges exclusive. Fingers crossed that's true!


----------



## staceface (Jun 2, 2014)

I wouldn't trust the twitter, mac chat and selfridges stores have told me it's exclusive. It's not exclusive to selfridges, they are just getting an exclusive preview. Mac chat told me today it would be online next week.


----------



## beautycool (Jun 2, 2014)

FashionDoll said:


> Thanks, I worry about it being too much for me too so I'm glad to hear you're thinking the same. I think I'll be good and skip it as I couldn't really afford it anyway. Like I said before if I regret skipping I can always try and get it when it launches elsewhere.   I agree with everyone about how ridiculous Mac are when it comes to UK release dates. They obviously do it to help build the hype and the anxiousness etc but I don't get why they can't just be upfront with us from the start. They are very naughty indeed!


     Hi ladies  Just  wanted to say a light hand and a really good blush brush sometimes works out very well with bright coloured blushs  I buy bright coloured I buy what ever blush I want sometimes at first I'm like oh dear  But it all depends ok the brush sometimes    x


----------



## staceface (Jun 2, 2014)

Apparently selfridges are just getting a 1 day preview my mac store is getting it on the 10th


----------



## beautycool (Jun 2, 2014)

What's a preview I know Selfridges London are getting it def  Mac stores are getting them  But not the ones in department stores   Anyhow playland Coll x will be releasing this week in stores isn't it  Thursday ? Suppose to he the 5 th   I need more of this Coll  X only got one cc colour and a few lipglosses  And two lippys x  Need more x lol


----------



## staceface (Jun 2, 2014)

Just means selfridges get it a day before anyone else


----------



## ghopkins91 (Jun 2, 2014)

beautycool said:


> What's a preview I know Selfridges London are getting it def  Mac stores are getting them  But not the ones in department stores   Anyhow playland Coll x will be releasing this week in stores isn't it  Thursday ? Suppose to he the 5 th   I need more of this Coll  X only got one cc colour and a few lipglosses  And two lippys x  Need more x lol


  The Selfridges preview is an event - I believe Sharon & Kelly are going to be there. Tickets are £30 & you can find the link via MAC Facebook. I'll try and find it to post x


----------



## ghopkins91 (Jun 2, 2014)

https://m.facebook.com/events/411112482364860/?context=create&source=49  Here it is


----------



## beautycool (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi Hun it's cool thank you    I prob be at work anyways  I don't know why the lady from mac didn't tell me  As I phoned Selfridges up this morning x   x


----------



## MissLiLaC (Jun 2, 2014)

This link claims in store AND online the 10th ~ http://www.reveal.co.uk/beauty/news...osbournes-new-make-up-collection-for-mac.html


----------



## FashionDoll (Jun 3, 2014)

MissLiLaC said:


> This link claims in store AND online the 10th ~ http://www.reveal.co.uk/beauty/news...osbournes-new-make-up-collection-for-mac.html


  I found this link last night. It says the blushes are going to be £23, do you think that's going to be the case? That seems like a big increase in price compared to the other products/ other collections with LE packaging.


----------



## staceface (Jun 3, 2014)

FashionDoll said:


> I found this link last night. It says the blushes are going to be £23, do you think that's going to be the case? That seems like a big increase in price compared to the other products/ other collections with LE packaging.


  the aquatic collection blushes were £24 so i expected these ones to be about £22


----------



## FashionDoll (Jun 3, 2014)

staceface said:


> the aquatic collection blushes were £24 so i expected these ones to be about £22


  I didn't know AAs were £24, thanks. I'm adding up everything I want so I don't feel sick when I see my total during checkout when it launches lol.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 3, 2014)

FashionDoll said:


> I didn't know AAs were £24, thanks. I'm adding up everything I want so I don't feel sick when I see my total during checkout when it launches lol.


  The AA blushes were £20 (just checked the website), the ED bronzers were £24.


----------



## FashionDoll (Jun 3, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 



 
The AA blushes were £20 (just checked the website), the ED bronzers were £24.



  I just checked too whilst having a quick check for Osbournes. I'm hoping that article might be wrong then with the price. We'll see I guess.


----------



## ElarnerDawn (Jun 3, 2014)

If that's the case I may skip the blush & stick with the 2 LS... Iv got so many mac blush and I did get a AA blush so I may be good... Hmmmm


----------



## dancewithme (Jun 3, 2014)

Just looked at the US site - AA ED blushes were $27.50, whilst Osbournes blush is $23 and a regular blush is $21 - but who knows if that will have any correlation with UK prices!


----------



## surfroxy (Jun 3, 2014)

Do we now think they will not be available online as the new info keeps saying "in store"?


----------



## Nessy (Jun 3, 2014)

Hmmmm so we are thinking the 10th then????? Though I probably will be checking everyday I'd hate to miss out because I didn't check lol. With regards to the Pedro collection will I be able to get that onlin via selfridges or can I go to the MAC site and buy it?


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jun 3, 2014)

I'm not getting anything from the osbournes, in fact i've tried to steer my tastes away from LE mac as it drives me nuts trying to get the stuff when it releases, so i feel for all you ladies!

  that said, i do want the lorde lipstick - anyone getting that?


----------



## Nessy (Jun 3, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *kerry-jane88* 



I'm not getting anything from the osbournes, in fact i've tried to steer my tastes away from LE mac as it drives me nuts trying to get the stuff when it releases, so i feel for all you ladies!

  that said, i do want the lorde lipstick - anyone getting that?



  I really want it, but as I have green hair I really really don't think it will suit me, sigh!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jun 3, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> I'm not getting anything from the osbournes, in fact i've tried to steer my tastes away from LE mac as it drives me nuts trying to get the stuff when it releases, so i feel for all you ladies!
> 
> that said, i do want the lorde lipstick - anyone getting that?
> 
> ...


oh i'd say the opposite! do you have similar purples?


----------



## ElarnerDawn (Jun 3, 2014)

I'm eyeing up lorde but I do have similar purples.... To me it looks VERY similar to limecrime poisonberry?? It's not as dark as I hoped it would be so i need to swatch it myself before I decide! Wish it had a cool LE packaging then it wouldn't be a question! Lol


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jun 3, 2014)

ElarnerDawn said:


> I'm eyeing up lorde but I do have similar purples.... To me it looks VERY similar to limecrime poisonberry?? It's not as dark as I hoped it would be so i need to swatch it myself before I decide! Wish it had a cool LE packaging then it wouldn't be a question! Lol


it'll only be available from macs site! so i'll be ordering fairly blindly as swatches for this type of colour rarely help me

  poisonberry seems a bit more pink and of course it has a shimmer to it so i wouldnt say it's a dupe,
  that's how the colour goes on me though,
  like mac's rebel looks so dark on other people but on me it just looks like a dark fuschia!
  yes i dont think it's as dark as people would have wanted, plus it's a tad misleading as it's a lot lighter than the colours we're used to seeing lorde wear,
  though i know her mua uses custom mixes and pencils like vino and nightmoth etc so that will alter the colour


----------



## ElarnerDawn (Jun 3, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> it'll only be available from macs site! so i'll be ordering fairly blindly as swatches for this type of colour rarely help me  poisonberry seems a bit more pink and of course it has a shimmer to it so i wouldnt say it's a dupe, that's how the colour goes on me though, like mac's rebel looks so dark on other people but on me it just looks like a dark fuschia! yes i dont think it's as dark as people would have wanted, plus it's a tad misleading as it's a lot lighter than the colours we're used to seeing lorde wear, though i know her mua uses custom mixes and pencils like vino and nightmoth etc so that will alter the colour


Oh I didn't realise it was just online that sucks! Think I'll skip tbh I just don't really need another purple, maybe if it was closer to winter id get one but it will just sit around till then, I agree I think it's altered to look darker as her promo pic is way darker than lip swatches on other people...blah mac problems ay!


----------



## ElarnerDawn (Jun 3, 2014)

So we have an official counter release date  thanks Sharon lol


----------



## staceface (Jun 3, 2014)

ElarnerDawn said:


> So we have an official counter release date
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  thats odd cos my local stores have told me the 10th!


----------



## jennyap (Jun 3, 2014)

Pedro Lourenco is up on the UK site.   http://www.maccosmetics.co.uk/whats_new/12919/New-Collections/Pedro-Lourenco/index.tmpl


----------



## dancewithme (Jun 3, 2014)

jennyap said:


> http://www.maccosmetics.co.uk/whats_new/12919/New-Collections/Pedro-Lourenco/index.tmpl


  Thanks! I just ordered True Red - can't decide on whether to get Ruby or not.


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (Jun 3, 2014)

jennyap said:


> Pedro Lourenco is up on the UK site.   http://www.maccosmetics.co.uk/whats_new/12919/New-Collections/Pedro-Lourenco/index.tmpl


  Thanks for this! Picked up the glosses


----------



## ElarnerDawn (Jun 3, 2014)

staceface said:


> thats odd cos my local stores have told me the 10th!


Never a straight answer!! Let's hope for the 10th anyway lol


----------



## ElarnerDawn (Jun 3, 2014)

jennyap said:


> Pedro Lourenco is up on the UK site.   http://www.maccosmetics.co.uk/whats_new/12919/New-Collections/Pedro-Lourenco/index.tmpl


  Thankyou! How come I can't find it if I search? Xx


----------



## jennyap (Jun 3, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *ElarnerDawn* 





Thankyou! How come I can't find it if I search? Xx


  Heaven knows. It's not showing under the normal new collections area either. I just happened to spot it on the site map under the list of new collections there. They've put it at the top of that list (right with the really old collections that are showing up for some weird reason) not at the bottom with all the other recent releases. I don't know how long it had been there before it caught my eye!


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (Jun 3, 2014)

ElarnerDawn said:


> Thankyou! How come I can't find it if I search? Xx


  Go thru the site map. X


----------



## ElarnerDawn (Jun 3, 2014)

jennyap said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *ElarnerDawn*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Weird!!! But glad you did!!!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 3, 2014)

jennyap said:


> http://www.maccosmetics.co.uk/whats_new/12919/New-Collections/Pedro-Lourenco/index.tmpl


  Well that's another collection I'm skipping. The quad looks nice though. But not £33 nice. 

  I imagine the Mac peeps are sitting there wondering how on earth all these people are placing orders already when it's not even showing among the new collections, lol.


----------



## jennyap (Jun 3, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 



 
Well that's another collection I'm skipping. The quad looks nice though. But not £33 nice. 
 
I imagine the Mac peeps are sitting there wondering how on earth all these people are placing orders already when it's not even showing among the new collections, lol.



  LOL, well the woman on live chat did tell me to keep checking the site, so that's what I did


----------



## surfroxy (Jun 3, 2014)

jennyap said:


> http://www.maccosmetics.co.uk/whats_new/12919/New-Collections/Pedro-Lourenco/index.tmpl


  Thank You so much for posting! What did you order?

  Hush and the nude lipstick somehow jumped in my cart. Now back to awaiting the Osbournes collection. The 10th works out well for me as I get paid before then - However I don't have my rota for next week yet. Uh-oh!


----------



## staceface (Jun 3, 2014)

Hmm do I need roxo?


----------



## raych1984 (Jun 3, 2014)

Y





staceface said:


> Hmm do I need roxo?


  Yes, I think it would suit you [@]staceface[/@]


----------



## staceface (Jun 3, 2014)

raych1984 said:


> Y Yes, I think it would suit you [@]staceface[/@]


 Thanks bought it!


----------



## jennyap (Jun 3, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *surfroxy* 



Thank You so much for posting! What did you order?
 
Hush and the nude lipstick somehow jumped in my cart. Now back to awaiting the Osbournes collection. The 10th works out well for me as I get paid before then - However I don't have my rota for next week yet. Uh-oh!



  Too much! (Don't tell the low buy girls hehe).  Both glosses, plus Ruby and Roxo. Amplifieds are my favourite finish right now, and Diva has been on my B2M list for a while, so an amp version is even better. Ditto Ruby - I don't have Ruby Woo but do have RiRi, love the colour but not so in love with the finish.  Still telling myself I don't need the quad. I don't need the quad. I don't need the quad. LOL


----------



## rockin (Jun 3, 2014)

jennyap said:


> http://www.maccosmetics.co.uk/whats_new/12919/New-Collections/Pedro-Lourenco/index.tmpl


Thank you 

  I managed to order Ruby, which is the only thing I wanted from this collection.  I also got White Chromaline, Blanc Type eyeshadow refill and qualified for a free Strobe Cream sample.


----------



## ElizaMay (Jun 3, 2014)

Thanks so much for the heads-up! I really would never have thought to check today.
  I ordered the Quad, as I have no neutral eye-shadows and this seems a good place to start (the colours look lovely and the US ladies have said the quality is good).
  I also ordered the silver lipglass, Mirror (at least I hope I get sent the silver one!).


----------



## Nessy (Jun 3, 2014)

Oooooooooo thank you just bought myself True Red and because the free shipping sucked me in I also got the Viva Glam lipstick lol! Good thing I love reds   Cannot wait till them come now!


----------



## ElarnerDawn (Jun 3, 2014)

Nessy said:


> Oooooooooo thank you just bought myself True Red and because the free shipping sucked me in I also got the Viva Glam lipstick lol! Good thing I love reds   Cannot wait till them come now!


Free shipping? Do you have a code??  I'm not really a red fan n I think I'll skip this coll but gold mirror is jumping out at me...do I? Hmmmmm ️


----------



## ElizaMay (Jun 3, 2014)

ElarnerDawn said:


> I'm not really a red fan n I think I'll skip this coll but gold mirror is jumping out at me...do I? Hmmmmm ️


  You will get free shipping if you spend over £30.


----------



## ElarnerDawn (Jun 3, 2014)

ElizaMay said:


> You will get free shipping if you spend over £30.:nods:


oooh lol I know that haha thought it was a under £30 thing lol my bad!


----------



## rockin (Jun 3, 2014)

I've just read that Sharon Osbourne is going to be on Loose Women tomorrow.  I hope she doesn't plug the collection on there, or we'll really have to be on our toes.


----------



## MissLiLaC (Jun 3, 2014)

Thanks for the pedro link!! Might get roxo hmm... not sure.. is the strobe cream any good? Saw this in You magazine ~ looks like 10th online~ and the blush is £23~


----------



## dancewithme (Jun 3, 2014)

MissLiLaC said:


>


  I like the strobe cream - when I'm looking tired I mix a tiny amount of it with Select Moisturecover and blend it out around my eyes. Unfortunately I panic bought True Red (&the orange chromagraphic pencil to hit the free delivery amount) before deciding on getting Ruby (and this time the blot powder to try sort out my shiny nose and hit the delivery amount) so didn't reach a £40 purchase :-(


----------



## FashionDoll (Jun 3, 2014)

Thanks for the link to Pedro. Not sure if to get anything or not. I really am debating getting the eyeshadow quad. I really want one of the lipglasses (can't decide which I prefer) and Roxo. Managed to talk myself out of Roxo as I do have similar colours and Amplifieds are very hit and miss with me. The lipglasses, as gorgeous as they look layered over lipsticks (especially Roxo), I am just not a lipgloss kinda girl and the few I have I never wear. I feel like it's something I'd only wear a few times around xmas so I'm restraining from ordering. I do love the look of the quad, but 2 of the colours are perm, and the other 2 are matte which I have a few of and don't use much. I love neutral eyeshadow though and wear a neutral eye most days. I don't really have £33 spare to buy it either. I wonder how long it will be available before selling out.


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jun 3, 2014)

jennyap said:


> Pedro Lourenco is up on the UK site.   http://www.maccosmetics.co.uk/whats_new/12919/New-Collections/Pedro-Lourenco/index.tmpl


 Thanks from me too - I got the quad and Roxo - the latter being a bit of a gamble .  Not bought MAC for ages, not sure about the Osbournes!


----------



## raych1984 (Jun 3, 2014)

jennyap said:


> Pedro Lourenco is up on the UK site.   http://www.maccosmetics.co.uk/whats_new/12919/New-Collections/Pedro-Lourenco/index.tmpl


  Thanks so much jennyap!  Did you buy anything from Pedro?


----------



## raych1984 (Jun 3, 2014)

Woops just gone back and seen!!


----------



## surfroxy (Jun 4, 2014)

Is anyone else a little concerned that MAC still has not made the P.L Collection visible on the site (other than going via the site map)? Has anyone had an order confirmation?   I was going to order the quad but I have a lot of MAC nudes and I Have one of the pre-filled 15 palettes already and I'm about to start another of my own. It's so damn pretty though.


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (Jun 4, 2014)

surfroxy said:


> Is anyone else a little concerned that MAC still has not made the P.L Collection visible on the site (other than going via the site map)? Has anyone had an order confirmation?   I was going to order the quad but I have a lot of MAC nudes and I Have one of the pre-filled 15 palettes already and I'm about to start another of my own. It's so damn pretty though.


  I got my confirmation about an hour or so ago.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jun 4, 2014)

urgh, just asked mac chat if Lorde would release tomorrow, she said it will be in July and that she doesn't know the exact date.

  I said it was strange as last year the Hayley Williams collection lauched the same day as the US and that was an online exclusive too.

  She replied that US launches are usually before UK - well I know!

  I seriously don't understand how they can't have the launch dates!?

  And I don't trust July for the UK release... I read that as probably the last week of June!


----------



## dancewithme (Jun 4, 2014)

surfroxy said:


> I was going to order the quad but I have a lot of MAC nudes and I Have one of the pre-filled 15 palettes already and I'm about to start another of my own. It's so damn pretty though.


  I was worried that they may not ship the PL part of my orders, but they're marked as despatched now with no note of them having anything missing.


----------



## jennyap (Jun 4, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *dancewithme* 



I was worried that they may not ship the PL part of my orders, but they're marked as despatched now with no note of them having anything missing.



  Ooh I'm jealous, mine still hasn't despatched despite the fact I must have been one of the first people to order! It's currently 'In Warehouse' so hopefully soon.   I got the confirmation pretty much straight away.


----------



## surfroxy (Jun 4, 2014)

Ooh. I just got my dispatch notice. Yay! That was a little weird.   *Hopes MAC UK is secretly viewing the forum* Now wouldn't it be great if they added the Osbournes collection in a similar way and did it early, like say tonight...?   Worth a try! Ha!


----------



## jennyap (Jun 4, 2014)

Aaah, why are you all getting despatch notices before me when I ordered before you? Maybe I'm being punished for 'leaking' the link LOL


----------



## Dany (Jun 4, 2014)

I ordered Toying Around just after release on the site and it said 'In Warehouse' for 3 days and was then cancelled due to no stock. 



jennyap said:


> http://www.maccosmetics.co.uk/whats_new/12919/New-Collections/Pedro-Lourenco/index.tmpl
> Thank you  Ordered True Red to make up for missing Toying Around lol.


----------



## jennyap (Jun 4, 2014)

Dany said:


> I ordered Toying Around just after release on the site and it said 'In Warehouse' for 3 days and was then cancelled due to no stock.


  Don't say that! LOL. Wouldn't make any sense here though - TA sold out really fast, but these are all still in stock.


----------



## Dany (Jun 4, 2014)

jennyap said:


> Don't say that! LOL. Wouldn't make any sense here though - TA sold out really fast, but these are all still in stock.


  Oh sorry didn't want to worry you. I ended up getting off ebay for about the same price anyway. Can see why it sold out, really lovely 

  Can't wait to get True Red.


----------



## rockin (Jun 4, 2014)

I got my dispatch email at 3:49pm today, with everything listed on it.


----------



## ElarnerDawn (Jun 4, 2014)

I got TA was the only thing from playland I liked! Glad I got it when I did! It's Deffo a go to summer colour ️


----------



## FashionDoll (Jun 4, 2014)

Dany said:


> I ordered Toying Around just after release on the site and it said 'In Warehouse' for 3 days and was then cancelled due to no stock.


  Sorry they cancelled your order. TA really is so beautiful! I have Watch me simmer and Ablaze so decided to skip. I just want sweet experience from playland so I'm hoping to get it from debenhams when it launches tomorrow.


----------



## Dany (Jun 4, 2014)

ElarnerDawn said:


> I got TA was the only thing from playland I liked! Glad I got it when I did! It's Deffo a go to summer colour ️


  Yeah it looks like a gorgeous colour for summer


----------



## FashionDoll (Jun 4, 2014)

Is Mac Playland definitely going to be available at counters in store tomorrow?


----------



## jennyap (Jun 4, 2014)

FashionDoll said:


> Is Mac Playland definitely going to be available at counters in store tomorrow?


  It certainly should be.   In Pedro news, I got my despatch notice (at nearly 10pm!) so all is good in the world again lol.


----------



## FashionDoll (Jun 4, 2014)

jennyap said:


> It certainly should be.   In Pedro news, I got my despatch notice (at nearly 10pm!) so all is good in the world again lol.


  Thank you! So pleased you got your despatch, I hate that feeling where you're seeing others post that their orders shipped and yours still says in warehouse etc. I'm always scared they're going to cancel my orders. So I know how good and relieved you must feel once you got that email lol.


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jun 4, 2014)

jennyap said:


> It certainly should be.   In Pedro news, I got my despatch notice (at nearly 10pm!) so all is good in the world again lol.


  Mine is still in warehouse :shock:


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 4, 2014)

jennyap said:


> In Pedro news, I got my despatch notice (at nearly 10pm!) so all is good in the world again lol.


  Yay! 

  I hope Playland is up on Debenhams before 9.30 tomorrow as I'll be out most of the morning, but not able to go to the counter.


----------



## jennyap (Jun 4, 2014)

toobusytostitch said:


> Mine is still in warehouse


  Keep the faith!


----------



## staceface (Jun 4, 2014)

Playland is on the selfridges site


----------



## ElarnerDawn (Jun 5, 2014)

staceface said:


> Playland is on the selfridges site


Thanks Hun I'm gonna pick up a playland! ️


----------



## FashionDoll (Jun 5, 2014)

Just checked and Playland lipsticks are up on Debenhams. I just went on Mac, lips, lipsticks. They have their own section under Playland lipsticks. Just wanted to let everyone know.


----------



## FashionDoll (Jun 5, 2014)

I caved and ordered the nude quad from Pedro. It was so hard not to add Roxo and the lipglasses to my bag, had to stay strong! Can't wait for the quad to come now.


----------



## beautycool (Jun 5, 2014)

Yahhhh for play land did a quick order at 8.15 am Set my alarm for 8 lol


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 5, 2014)

The Playland lipsticks are up on Debenhams, just go to the lipstick section, right at the bottom.


----------



## beautycool (Jun 5, 2014)

Debenhams is where I got mine from  Free delievery to beauty card holders no matter how much your order is  X


----------



## beautycool (Jun 5, 2014)

I want roxo pedro  Cannot find it on mac uk or Selfridges x


----------



## beautycool (Jun 5, 2014)

FashionDoll said:


> I caved and ordered the nude quad from Pedro. It was so hard not to add Roxo and the lipglasses to my bag, had to stay strong! Can't wait for the quad to come now.


      Where did you find roxo  I have ruby and the nude one from USA x   Couldn't find roxo


----------



## FashionDoll (Jun 5, 2014)

beautycool said:


> Where did you find roxo  I have ruby and the nude one from USA x   Couldn't find roxo


  If you go on Mac UK, go on the site map, and the Pedro collection is towards the top of the list of collections. It then comes up with the whole collection and just click on the lipsticks. Or if you go back a couple of pages someone posted the link to the collection.


----------



## beautycool (Jun 5, 2014)

Thanks Hun x found it anyways on a link on here x


----------



## Nessy (Jun 5, 2014)

Morning all, just caught up gah! I do hope the Osbournes don't plug their collection (though they probably will wont they), fingers crossed that they do the same with the Pedro collection and the ones "in the know" can get in there first   I think Lorde should be here sometime this month shouldn't it? I keep checking just encase! Still don't know whether I will buy it or not (completely forgot to check if I had similar colours)  Thanks for the head's up on the playland collection, I really wanted Happy go Lucky when it was sold out and now its available I don't even know if I want it lol! I think I might have to many pinks and reds in my lipsticks! Will have a look at the swatches and see


----------



## FashionDoll (Jun 5, 2014)

beautycool said:


> Thanks Hun x found it anyways on a link on here x


  Glad you found it! It really is such a gorgeous colour. I do have a few other dark reds and I don't reach for them as much as other colours so I think it's best if I'm a good girl and leave it. I have deeply adored and charmed im sure from marilyn, plus I have rocker and a couple other darkish reds, I just wish it didn't look so gorgeous in all the photos I see. It keeps tempting me lol. I'm trying to avoid the Pedro thread.


----------



## FashionDoll (Jun 5, 2014)

Nessy said:


> Morning all, just caught up gah! I do hope the Osbournes don't plug their collection (though they probably will wont they), fingers crossed that they do the same with the Pedro collection and the ones "in the know" can get in there first   I think Lorde should be here sometime this month shouldn't it? I keep checking just encase! Still don't know whether I will buy it or not (completely forgot to check if I had similar colours)  Thanks for the head's up on the playland collection, I really wanted Happy go Lucky when it was sold out and now its available I don't even know if I want it lol! I think I might have to many pinks and reds in my lipsticks! Will have a look at the swatches and see


  Just Sweet Experience from Playland for me. I considered HGL but I also have alot of similar pinks and I don't really like Amplifieds.   I initially read that Lorde might launch today in the UK but I checked Macs twitter yesterday and they're now saying 26/6. They do get it wrong alot though. They first said Osbournes was launching online 2/6, now they're saying its available at Selfridges online and instore on 9/6 and available at Mac online and at counters/ in store on 10/6. I'm still checking daily though just incase.


----------



## staceface (Jun 5, 2014)

Nessy said:


> Thanks for the head's up on the playland collection, I really wanted Happy go Lucky when it was sold out and now its available I don't even know if I want it lol! I think I might have to many pinks and reds in my lipsticks! Will have a look at the swatches and see


  happy go lucky is fab.
  get it!


----------



## rockin (Jun 5, 2014)

Playland pigments are also up at Debenhams.  I've just ordered the Hi-Def Cyan and Ever So Yellow, and 3 lipsticks.  Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Nessy (Jun 5, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *FashionDoll* 




Just Sweet Experience from Playland for me. I considered HGL but I also have alot of similar pinks and I don't really like Amplifieds.

I initially read that Lorde might launch today in the UK but I checked Macs twitter yesterday and they're now saying 26/6. They do get it wrong alot though. They first said Osbournes was launching online 2/6, now they're saying its available at Selfridges online and instore on 9/6 and available at Mac online and at counters/ in store on 10/6. I'm still checking daily though just incase.


  Oh dear!! It always worries me when they never know the dates lol, must be a right bugger to work for them, I bet there are loads of artists running around trying to figure out what is happening! I do hope Lorde waits till I'm home just to check to see if I have a colour similar as I'd hate to buy it and then find out it doesn't suit me!  Quote:Originally Posted by *staceface* 



happy go lucky is fab.
get it!



  Ha I think I will you know, even though I've probably got a million other pinks!!!  Oh I really just want the Osbournes collection to be done and over with now, all this is it/isn't it is making me go insane!


----------



## FashionDoll (Jun 5, 2014)

Nessy said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *FashionDoll*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  It's driving me insane too, glad I'm not the only one. I just want it to be over with now, I hate stalking for a collection. I wouldn't mind if we knew the release date and it was just a matter of stalking for that one day, but I hate it when we have to keep checking every day.


----------



## Nessy (Jun 5, 2014)

Arrrrg just about to get Happy go Lucky and the postage is £3.99 on the Debenhams site, by golly I just cannot afford that much is postage so alas this lipstick is going to have to slip through my fingers


----------



## beautycool (Jun 5, 2014)

Nessy said:


> Arrrrg just about to get Happy go Lucky and the postage is £3.99 on the Debenhams site, by golly I just cannot afford that much is postage so alas this lipstick is going to have to slip through my fingers


    Hi chik they do free delievery to store if you live by one   I work by one x and have picked up a few orders in my lunch breaks or before work  That way my hubby thinks I haven't been buying and I earn brownie points as he thinks she ain't bought nothing  Oh let's buy her something x lmao


----------



## Nessy (Jun 5, 2014)

Ok ignore me, found a free shipping code YAY! so Happy go lucky is mine, so that's 3 lipsticks this month hmmmmm wonder if I will be making it 5 after the Lorde and Osbournes collection lol


----------



## beautycool (Jun 5, 2014)

Nessy said:


> Ok ignore me, found a free shipping code YAY! so Happy go lucky is mine, so that's 3 lipsticks this month hmmmmm wonder if I will be making it 5 after the Lorde and Osbournes collection lol


  happy go lucky is yours   X


----------



## Nessy (Jun 5, 2014)

It is indeed, cannot wait as it looks like a lovely shocking pink, wonder how close its going to be to my Lush lippie which is a bright in your face pink!


----------



## staceface (Jun 5, 2014)

I'd been told lorde would be online the last week in june.
  my local mac store confirmed again today that osbournes will be in stores on the 10th.


----------



## Nessy (Jun 5, 2014)

Oooooo thanks for that  not too long now, will you be getting Lorde? Anything from the Osbournes?


----------



## staceface (Jun 5, 2014)

Nessy said:


> Oooooo thanks for that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  but you know what mac are like they change their mind every day!

  yeah going in store on tuesday for a wee osbournes haul, i'm thinking strip poker, dodgy girl, kelly yum yum and both blushes.
  what about you?


----------



## surfroxy (Jun 5, 2014)

If I can't pull of Fleur d'Coral do you guys reckon Riot House will be a definite no-no for me? I really want it as it looks like such a fabulous colour - but I don't think it will suit me but I think I just need confirmation and for someone to just say "NO!". Lol.


----------



## staceface (Jun 5, 2014)

surfroxy said:


> If I can't pull of Fleur d'Coral do you guys reckon Riot House will be a definite no-no for me? I really want it as it looks like such a fabulous colour - but I don't think it will suit me but I think I just need confirmation and for someone to just say "NO!". Lol.


  i can wear fleur but i dont think riot house will suit me.
  going to try it in store to be on the safe side.


----------



## beautycool (Jun 5, 2014)

FashionDoll said:


> Glad you found it! It really is such a gorgeous colour. I do have a few other dark reds and I don't reach for them as much as other colours so I think it's best if I'm a good girl and leave it. I have deeply adored and charmed im sure from marilyn, plus I have rocker and a couple other darkish reds, I just wish it didn't look so gorgeous in all the photos I see. It keeps tempting me lol. I'm trying to avoid the Pedro thread.


    Lol I don't own a lot of reds x   I don't know how ruby and roxo will look I couldnt pass I always be wondering if they look nice on me I will just sell if they don't look good x  I'm hoping they will look ace on me  I kept seeing the swatches and missed out on the USA site x   I got the nude pallete from pedro  I'm thinking why o why did I buy that I have the naked three lol But then again they may not be the same colours   And I wanted the kelly eye shadow quad  And I'm like no o no lol x  My friend showed me the haul  I have at hers it's really bad   She's posting hopefully today two boxes  Just full of mac goodies as I told her maybe leave the samples at hers for now  And the nars pallete and other items  OMG her husband said it looks like a mac shop and what a waste of money  Must he about 500 pounds worth maybe more   Think I need to stop tbh after the lords Coll  X lol x  And just buy the odd occasional mac product


----------



## beautycool (Jun 5, 2014)

Feel do bad lol x


----------



## Nessy (Jun 5, 2014)

Oooo that sounds lovely, I'd love to see what Kelly yum yum looks like as thats really all I'm going to get. I've been out of makeup for ages and I have no idea what blushes ect would suit me! I know that last time I wore foundation I was NC15 and I know I just to suit candy pink blushes but apart from that no idea now, used to have black hair now its dyed green!


----------



## beautycool (Jun 5, 2014)

Nessy said:


> Oooo that sounds lovely, I'd love to see what Kelly yum yum looks like as thats really all I'm going to get. I've been out of makeup for ages and I have no idea what blushes ect would suit me! I know that last time I wore foundation I was NC15 and I know I just to suit candy pink blushes but apart from that no idea now, used to have black hair now its dyed green!


     Your hair sounds cool chik   I'm a nw22 or a nw25 so I'm hoping that kelly yum yum would look ok on me I don't think I own any bright pinks really just a few reds that I don't wear lol x   Hun do you go to watch the tt Hun ? Hubby has always wanted to go


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (Jun 5, 2014)

My Pedro lip glasses got delivered this morning, while I was out getting my play land stuff ... Lol it's really a MAC morning lol. Anyway, we in the UK have also been mislabelled. The gold one is labelled mirror and the silver one is gold mirror. Luckily I ordered both.


----------



## Nessy (Jun 5, 2014)

Hey,  Yep as I live here (the Isle of Man) I always watch the racing, were more MGP than TT though and I have the 2 weeks off in August to watch all the MGP racing! Were very much into our bikes from cycling (love love love le Tour) and our motorbiking, we do motorcross, trail riding, track racing, fixing, watching ect ect anything to do with them we do it. My dad collects old Nortons and my other half is quite into is "rare" motorbikes  I just love the really old ones BSA/Nortons ect and race bikes which I have a couple .  You should deffo come over and watch it at least once! It is the most amazing thing ever.  On the other point, I love love love my hair http://www.specktra.net/t/174549/green-hair-colour-recommendations-for-makeup this is actually how it looks all the time (just remembered I must of forgot my old password lol) It amazing but I sometimes look awful when I put eyeshadow on, I think as I'm getting used to everything again I just need to go into it slowly lol


----------



## beautycool (Jun 5, 2014)

Nessy said:


> Hey,  Yep as I live here (the Isle of Man) I always watch the racing, were more MGP than TT though and I have the 2 weeks off in August to watch all the MGP racing! Were very much into our bikes from cycling (love love love le Tour) and our motorbiking, we do motorcross, trail riding, track racing, fixing, watching ect ect anything to do with them we do it. My dad collects old Nortons and my other half is quite into is "rare" motorbikes  I just love the really old ones BSA/Nortons ect and race bikes which I have a couple .  You should deffo come over and watch it at least once! It is the most amazing thing ever.  On the other point, I love love love my hair http://www.specktra.net/t/174549/green-hair-colour-recommendations-for-makeup this is actually how it looks all the time (just remembered I must of forgot my old password lol) It amazing but I sometimes look awful when I put eyeshadow on, I think as I'm getting used to everything again I just need to go into it slowly lol


    Hi Hun x would have to meet up if came over  But I think hubby would go by himself  I told him to go lol  As his always on about it  We been to a few races like donnington omg  We lost my three year old there not good we were looking at stalls  Then next thing omg he wasn't there  Anyhow we found him  He went up to Someone and said I lost my mummy   Anyhow so wouldn't take my youngest there now till he was at least 6 or something  Learnt my lesson there with my eldest lol   Anyhow Isle of Man supose to be so beautiful  They cut off all the roads don't they  Hubby brother is into bikes too  Hubby has a world super bike in shed only comes out in summer  I think it's 30 years old or more   He loves it lol  Anyhow he hasn't ridden for ages   Didn't like him going on bikes really  I suppose I don't mind now  But I know his a mentalist on it lol  Puts his knees right down when going round roundabouts nearly touches floor sod that  I went on it once and he went v fast over 100 miles p hour obviously with me on bk I didn't like it  Lol But then I went on again a few weeks later and loved it  Tbh I don't kind it it's JUDT other stupid car drivers that don't see bikes etc x  Nightmare


----------



## beautycool (Jun 5, 2014)

Actually I don't know what's the worse  Being on a motorbike going fast  Or being on a jet ski doing a ton lol in the deep sea x Lol


----------



## nikou (Jun 5, 2014)

I'm still waiting for house of fraser to get playland so I can get my 10% discount   I'm so annoyed about how much the blushes will be for the Osbournes. I was expecting £20


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 5, 2014)

nikou said:


> I'm so annoyed about how much the blushes will be for the Osbournes. I was expecting £20


  Ooh, how do you get 10% off?

  I was pleasantly surprised I had £15 on my beauty card to take off the total at Debenhams. I also have £30 worth of HoF vouchers, but couldn't make it to the counter today, so didn't want to risk missing out.


----------



## nikou (Jun 5, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Ooh, how do you get 10% off?  I was pleasantly surprised I had £15 on my beauty card to take off the total at Debenhams. I also have £30 worth of HoF vouchers, but couldn't make it to the counter today, so didn't want to risk missing out.


  I meant to say student discount. I get it from unidays.  I dont know how I'll be able to afford mac when I finish university!


----------



## FashionDoll (Jun 5, 2014)

beautycool said:


> Lol I don't own a lot of reds x   I don't know how ruby and roxo will look I couldnt pass I always be wondering if they look nice on me I will just sell if they don't look good x  I'm hoping they will look ace on me  I kept seeing the swatches and missed out on the USA site x   I got the nude pallete from pedro  I'm thinking why o why did I buy that I have the naked three lol But then again they may not be the same colours   And I wanted the kelly eye shadow quad  And I'm like no o no lol x  My friend showed me the haul  I have at hers it's really bad   She's posting hopefully today two boxes  Just full of mac goodies as I told her maybe leave the samples at hers for now  And the nars pallete and other items  OMG her husband said it looks like a mac shop and what a waste of money  Must he about 500 pounds worth maybe more   Think I need to stop tbh after the lords Coll  X lol x  And just buy the odd occasional mac product


  I own far too many reds, its my staple colour. I'm sure Roxo and Ruby will look beautiful on you! They're both great shades of red. Try them when youre in the house not going anywhere so you can get used to seeing yourself in these colours. That's what I had to do when I first started wearing reds and I soon got addicted lol. And I'm sure you could sell them on the CB if you don't like them.   I can't wait for my nude quad to arrive. I don't have naked 3 although it is on my list of products to one day get- although I end up spending that much on LE collections I never get around to buying the permanent products I want.  I bet you can't wait for all your goodies to arrive from the US. I'm very jealous, I wish I had that much makeup on its way to me lol. I'm on a very strict low buy after Osbournes. I'm not getting Lorde anyway. It looks nice but I'm too pale for it to work on me and Temptalias swatches put me off the formula. I think it will be gorgeous over lip pencils like Nightmoth, Vino, Currant etc though.


----------



## surfroxy (Jun 5, 2014)

Now P.L Collection is on the main page - Hush is the first (and only) item to sell out so far. 

  Ugh, Can't it just be the 10th already so I can grab my goodies from Osbournes and then I think I'm done for the year... or until a new exciting collection is announced!


----------



## beautycool (Jun 5, 2014)

FashionDoll said:


> I own far too many reds, its my staple colour. I'm sure Roxo and Ruby will look beautiful on you! They're both great shades of red. Try them when youre in the house not going anywhere so you can get used to seeing yourself in these colours. That's what I had to do when I first started wearing reds and I soon got addicted lol. And I'm sure you could sell them on the CB if you don't like them.   I can't wait for my nude quad to arrive. I don't have naked 3 although it is on my list of products to one day get- although I end up spending that much on LE collections I never get around to buying the permanent products I want.  I bet you can't wait for all your goodies to arrive from the US. I'm very jealous, I wish I had that much makeup on its way to me lol. I'm on a very strict low buy after Osbournes. I'm not getting Lorde anyway. It looks nice but I'm too pale for it to work on me and Temptalias swatches put me off the formula. I think it will be gorgeous over lip pencils like Nightmoth, Vino, Currant etc though.


    Hi Hun  That's a good idea where in the house first   Yer I think I have gone over board tbh and with bills to pay woops lol  But I been collecting in the USA since playland came out lol   I'm waiting for the bloom Coll then that's it I suppose I don't think I'm interested in Simpsons lol   Anyhow yer that purple mmmmm not sure  It's out today apperntly on USA mac  I'm not sure on it tbh lol   I'm not sure if to get all the lippys from playland Coll  I just need another two I think to complete the lippys and two glosses   Wanted the lip pencil  And I don't like the powder things Want want want lol  X


----------



## FashionDoll (Jun 5, 2014)

Nessy said:


> Oooo that sounds lovely, I'd love to see what Kelly yum yum looks like as thats really all I'm going to get. I've been out of makeup for ages and I have no idea what blushes ect would suit me! I know that last time I wore foundation I was NC15 and I know I just to suit candy pink blushes but apart from that no idea now, used to have black hair now its dyed green!


  I'm about NC10 and I love pink blushes and pink lipsticks. I think KYY will look great on you. I suit colours like that, I can wear warm and cool pinks and both look good. I actually prefer the cool blue toned pinks more as they look better on me against my pale warm toned skin and blonde hair. In terms of the blushes I'm definitely getting Cheeky Bugger as I have nothing like it and I think it looks like a great everyday blush. I go back and fourth on peaches and cream but I think I may order it and when it arrives if I don't think it will work I'll either return or sell on the CB. I think it will probably look nice on your skintone. I like pink blushes best. I also suit corals, peachy pinks, rose, and sometimes can wear orange blushes so I'd recommend trying these types of colours and I think the more warm toned shades will suit your new hair colour. Mac Well Dressed powder blush is a very nice subtle pale pink which is what I reach for most as a natural quick and easy blush. My mums NC15 and she wears this most days and loves it!


----------



## FashionDoll (Jun 5, 2014)

surfroxy said:


> Now P.L Collection is on the main page - Hush is the first (and only) item to sell out so far.   Ugh, Can't it just be the 10th already so I can grab my goodies from Osbournes and then I think I'm done for the year... or until a new exciting collection is announced!


  Same here! I can't wait for Osbournes to just release already.


----------



## FashionDoll (Jun 5, 2014)

beautycool said:


> Hi Hun  That's a good idea where in the house first   Yer I think I have gone over board tbh and with bills to pay woops lol  But I been collecting in the USA since playland came out lol   I'm waiting for the bloom Coll then that's it I suppose I don't think I'm interested in Simpsons lol   Anyhow yer that purple mmmmm not sure  It's out today apperntly on USA mac  I'm not sure on it tbh lol   I'm not sure if to get all the lippys from playland Coll  I just need another two I think to complete the lippys and two glosses   Wanted the lip pencil  And I don't like the powder things Want want want lol  X


  Oh I forgot about Moody Blooms, if I get anything it may just be 1 or 2 of the e/s. Lorde is out today in USA so at least you can see photos and reviews of it before deciding if to buy. I loved all the lipsticks from Playland especially TA, RB, SE and HGL but SE is all I decided to get as I have lipsticks similar to the others. Nothing else from Playland interested me.


----------



## beautycool (Jun 5, 2014)

We all need DG I think I have just seen a nice swatch  I didn't order they one as I wasn't quite sure


----------



## Nessy (Jun 5, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *FashionDoll* 




Oh I forgot about Moody Blooms, if I get anything it may just be 1 or 2 of the e/s. Lorde is out today in USA so at least you can see photos and reviews of it before deciding if to buy. I loved all the lipsticks from Playland especially TA, RB, SE and HGL but SE is all I decided to get as I have lipsticks similar to the others. Nothing else from Playland interested me.


  I'm hopefully going to get a lippy and the fluidlines from Moody Blooms, though never used a fluidline in my life but the colours look lovely and I cannot not get them lol!  Good thing about the Lorde lipstick, means I can check it out first. Kinda the best thing about America getting the stuff before us, it gets swatched to hell so its easier not to make a mistake and buy something that wouldn't suit you!


----------



## beautycool (Jun 5, 2014)

Just ordered the purple lippy from lorde Coll wanted the eyeliner too  But I don't wear it a lot x prob never lol


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jun 5, 2014)

beautycool said:


> But I don't wear it a lot x prob never lol


ohh i got excited then i thought you meant it was up on uk site!


----------



## Beabea93 (Jun 5, 2014)

I wish I'd ordered from Debenhams now! I didn't know about the free orders for all beauty card holders, I'll definitely remember that  £4.95 shipping for standard delivery with Selfridges, pfft! I'm excited to receive Sweet Experience and Toying Around though from the Playland collection


----------



## ElizaMay (Jun 5, 2014)

I got my Pedro Lourenco order. I received Gold Mirror instead of Mirror.
  When I phoned customer services they said that they would send me the correct gloss immediately (free).
  They were aware of the problem at the warehouse and have now apparently fixed it.
  This is why the collection took so long to appear on the main page of the web-site; they were re-boxing all the lipglasses.
  Hopefully this means if anybody now orders from Mac.uk they will get the correct product.
  This is what I was told anyway !


----------



## Nessy (Jun 5, 2014)

Just got a phone call from the other half to say my MAC order was at home, so I will be doing swatches of True Red tomorrow probably as my hair is crappy today lol!!!  So excited its been ages since I bought anything MAC, went on a huge haul for Archies girls and half the stuff doesn't suit me , argggggg wana go home NOW!!!!


----------



## FashionDoll (Jun 5, 2014)

Nessy- sorry I'm not able to quote, for some reason my phone is messing up when I try to. Anyway, I agree about America, as much as it frustrates me having to wait for releases it does help alot getting to see photos and hear everyones opinions. I have Blacktrack fluidline but really don't like it. I just can't get gel liners to work for me, I prefer liquid liners. I don't know what it is but I've tried lots of gel liners and different brushes but I just can't get a precise or strong enough line with them. I'm too much of a perfectionist I think and it drives me mad not being able to get them to look the way I want. They look great on other people though.   Nikou- I didn't realise you could get student discount at Hof? Is it just with unidays or can you get it with an NUS extra card? My boyfriend works at uni of Manchester and staff can now get NUS extra cards. It's saved me so much money as I shop alot at Asos and Topshop. Btw for anyone interested Asos have 25% off for students, it ends 9am tomorrow.


----------



## ElizaMay (Jun 5, 2014)

Nessy said:


> So excited its been ages since I bought anything MAC, went on a huge haul for Archies girls and half the stuff doesn't suit me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I already have Lady Danger, so decided to skip True Red.
  I would be interested to know how the amplified formula feels and wears, as matte lipsticks can be so drying.


----------



## Nessy (Jun 5, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *FashionDoll* 



Nessy- sorry I'm not able to quote, for some reason my phone is messing up when I try to. Anyway, I agree about America, as much as it frustrates me having to wait for releases it does help alot getting to see photos and hear everyones opinions. I have Blacktrack fluidline but really don't like it. I just can't get gel liners to work for me, I prefer liquid liners. I don't know what it is but I've tried lots of gel liners and different brushes but I just can't get a precise or strong enough line with them. I'm too much of a perfectionist I think and it drives me mad not being able to get them to look the way I want. They look great on other people though.

Nikou- I didn't realise you could get student discount at Hof? Is it just with unidays or can you get it with an NUS extra card? My boyfriend works at uni of Manchester and staff can now get NUS extra cards. It's saved me so much money as I shop alot at Asos and Topshop. Btw for anyone interested Asos have 25% off for students, it ends 9am tomorrow.


  Hmmmmm I wouldn't even know where to start about the fluidlines I am 100% a liquid liner girl, so I guess I just have to bite the bullet and try them and if they don't then I guess I could try and sell them. Don't know whether you can return anything if it doesn't suit! These are the times I wish I was right by a MAC store or at least they had one over here.  Quote:Originally Posted by *ElizaMay* 



I already have Lady Danger, so decided to skip True Red.
I would be interested to know how the amplified formula feels and wears, as matte lipsticks can be so drying.



  I'll probably be wearing it most of tomorrow, so will tell you how it goes


----------



## nikou (Jun 5, 2014)

FashionDoll said:


> Nessy- sorry I'm not able to quote, for some reason my phone is messing up when I try to. Anyway, I agree about America, as much as it frustrates me having to wait for releases it does help alot getting to see photos and hear everyones opinions. I have Blacktrack fluidline but really don't like it. I just can't get gel liners to work for me, I prefer liquid liners. I don't know what it is but I've tried lots of gel liners and different brushes but I just can't get a precise or strong enough line with them. I'm too much of a perfectionist I think and it drives me mad not being able to get them to look the way I want. They look great on other people though.   Nikou- I didn't realise you could get student discount at Hof? Is it just with unidays or can you get it with an NUS extra card? My boyfriend works at uni of Manchester and staff can now get NUS extra cards. It's saved me so much money as I shop alot at Asos and Topshop. Btw for anyone interested Asos have 25% off for students, it ends 9am tomorrow.


 In store you can use your NUS extra card. You used to be able to use it online but now they've changed it to only unidays online and you can only use that if you have a university login.


----------



## MissLiLaC (Jun 5, 2014)

dancewithme said:


> I like the strobe cream - when I'm looking tired I mix a tiny amount of it with Select Moisturecover and blend it out around my eyes. Unfortunately I panic bought True Red (&the orange chromagraphic pencil to hit the free delivery amount) before deciding on getting Ruby (and this time the blot powder to try sort out my shiny nose and hit the delivery amount) so didn't reach a £40 purchase :-(


  Ahh hate when that happens  thanks for the advice~


----------



## MissLiLaC (Jun 5, 2014)

surfroxy said:


> Now P.L Collection is on the main page - Hush is the first (and only) item to sell out so far.   Ugh, Can't it just be the 10th already so I can grab my goodies from Osbournes and then I think I'm done for the year... or until a new exciting collection is announced!


  Aahh yess come onnn 10th!! I hope its the 10th online~~ what time is the most popular launch time? 12pm?


----------



## FashionDoll (Jun 5, 2014)

nikou said:


> In store you can use your NUS extra card. You used to be able to use it online but now they've changed it to only unidays online and you can only use that if you have a university login.


  That's great thank you! I guess I'll be sending the bf to house of fraser after work from now on to get my make up, especially Mac. Shame you can't use it online anymore that would have been so helpful.


----------



## Nessy (Jun 5, 2014)

Ok ladies, slight swatch time, bear in mind I think I'm a NC15 still or at least that's the foundation I used, with medium dark powder finish. So here is True Red, it's amazing seriously a lovely lovely red, so smooth to put on to. Going out to see some fireworks(food and drinks nom nom) so will how the lippy fairs 





  Also while I am here (I'm also going to put this on the Lorde thread) below is a photo using Cyber do you guy's think I would suit the Lorde lippy?????
  P.S this is the only decent photo, in the other one I look like Hatchet Face from Cry Baby lol


----------



## Dany (Jun 5, 2014)

Nessy said:


> Ok ladies, slight swatch time, bear in mind I think I'm a NC15 still or at least that's the foundation I used, with medium dark powder finish. So here is True Red, it's amazing seriously a lovely lovely red, so smooth to put on to. Going out to see some fireworks(food and drinks nom nom) so will how the lippy fairs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Awww 

  Thanks for the swatches, it looks really lovely. I've ordered this one too  ps I love your glasses!


----------



## Nessy (Jun 5, 2014)

Dany said:


> Awww
> 
> Thanks for the swatches, it looks really lovely. I've ordered this one too  ps I love your glasses!


  Thanks I love them to and they suit me and my personality very much lol

  Cannot wait to see how TR looks on you! I love it very much!!!


----------



## rockin (Jun 5, 2014)

Ooh, I love your glasses, Nessy.  Where did you get them?


----------



## trop50 (Jun 5, 2014)

I'm going mad waiting for Playland to launch on HoF, anyone know when it'll be on? I want to use my student discount too! I've got half a mind to order it from Debenhams but now I feel like I've waited this long so I might as well wait a little bit longer and just get the 10% off.


----------



## Nessy (Jun 5, 2014)

rockin said:


> Ooh, I love your glasses, Nessy.  Where did you get them?


  Thanks! I love them too, they are from specksavers (of all the places) Just done a search and cannot find them so maybe they don't sell them anymore lol.

  I've always wanted a vintage pair (and I actually own several) but they are all too small for my face and make me look soooooooo fat, these are the only one's so far which make me look half decent lol. I would love me some Dame Edna glasses though


----------



## beautycool (Jun 5, 2014)

Nessy  brill swatches thank you Hun


----------



## rockin (Jun 5, 2014)

Nessy said:


> Thanks! I love them too, they are from specksavers (of all the places) Just done a search and cannot find them so maybe they don't sell them anymore lol.
> 
> I've always wanted a vintage pair (and I actually own several) but they are all too small for my face and make me look soooooooo fat, these are the only one's so far which make me look half decent lol. I would love me some Dame Edna glasses though


 
  Same problem here.  I used to wear a pair of winged vintage glasses, but now I've put on weight and my face has changed shape they are much too small for my face.  I might check out our local Specsavers, on the offchance.  Thanks.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jun 5, 2014)

Yay nice pics [@]Nessy[/@] I think lorde lippie would suit you


----------



## staceface (Jun 5, 2014)

Grr dying my hair purple and it's all over my face. Who needs dodgy girl lippie when you've got a lilac face!


----------



## Nessy (Jun 5, 2014)

staceface said:


> Who needs dodgy girl lippie when you've got a lilac face!


  I get that all the time with the green though after so long now (5/6 years) I've learnt several lessons, one of them don't ever go out in the rain without cover unless I want to look like the Wicked witch of the west lol!!

  DG would look amazing on you though, with your hair.


----------



## staceface (Jun 5, 2014)

Nessy said:


> I get that all the time with the green though after so long now (5/6 years) I've learnt several lessons, one of them don't ever go out in the rain without cover unless I want to look like the Wicked witch of the west lol!!  DG would look amazing on you though, with your hair.


 Yep I'm not rain safe for at least a fortnight, no amount of vinegar rinses makes it safe! Aww thanks love.


----------



## toobusytostitch (Jun 5, 2014)

jennyap said:


> Keep the faith!


  Finally got the dispatch email this afternoon!!  At least it's on its way now


----------



## raych1984 (Jun 5, 2014)

[@]Nessy[/@] lovely swatches, you look gorgeous


----------



## FashionDoll (Jun 5, 2014)

Nessy said:


> Ok ladies, slight swatch time, bear in mind I think I'm a NC15 still or at least that's the foundation I used, with medium dark powder finish. So here is True Red, it's amazing seriously a lovely lovely red, so smooth to put on to. Going out to see some fireworks(food and drinks nom nom) so will how the lippy fairs
> 
> Also while I am here (I'm also going to put this on the Lorde thread) below is a photo using Cyber do you guy's think I would suit the Lorde lippy????? P.S this is the only decent photo, in the other one I look like Hatchet Face from Cry Baby lol


  True Red looks gorgeous on you! I'm regretting skipping now. And I do think Lorde will look really nice on you. Thanks for the photos hun.


----------



## stacilx (Jun 5, 2014)

Hi all I'm new here a uk mac addict only started collecting late last year after my sister introduced me to mac and now I'm full on crazy about it I'm literally far too excited about the lorde lipstick it's unreal can't believe we've gotta wait til the 26th !! But until then I've been playing around with nightmoth liner and instigator lippie to satisfy my need for a moody look ha ha just hoping pure heroine will suit me oh and excuse the fact I have no other make up except the lipstick on here


----------



## ElarnerDawn (Jun 5, 2014)

Nessy said:


> Ok ladies, slight swatch time, bear in mind I think I'm a NC15 still or at least that's the foundation I used, with medium dark powder finish. So here is True Red, it's amazing seriously a lovely lovely red, so smooth to put on to. Going out to see some fireworks(food and drinks nom nom) so will how the lippy fairs
> 
> Also while I am here (I'm also going to put this on the Lorde thread) below is a photo using Cyber do you guy's think I would suit the Lorde lippy????? P.S this is the only decent photo, in the other one I look like Hatchet Face from Cry Baby lol


 Awww you look bloody gorgeous! Wish I could pull off reds so easy!!! Loving the hair aswell!  And yes I Deffo think lorde would be a must for you!! X


----------



## ElarnerDawn (Jun 5, 2014)

stacilx said:


> Hi all I'm new here a uk mac addict only started collecting late last year after my sister introduced me to mac and now I'm full on crazy about it I'm literally far too excited about the lorde lipstick it's unreal can't believe we've gotta wait til the 26th !! But until then I've been playing around with nightmoth liner and instigator lippie to satisfy my need for a moody look ha ha just hoping pure heroine will suit me oh and excuse the fact I have no other make up except the lipstick on here


 Hi!! Loving the dark lips! I agree it sucks we have to wait so long! I hate that the uk are always last! (Except AA which was a nice change!) anyway welcome! Xx


----------



## stacilx (Jun 5, 2014)

Oh yes AA was a real treat that packaging !!


----------



## FashionDoll (Jun 6, 2014)

stacilx said:


> Hi all I'm new here a uk mac addict only started collecting late last year after my sister introduced me to mac and now I'm full on crazy about it I'm literally far too excited about the lorde lipstick it's unreal can't believe we've gotta wait til the 26th !! But until then I've been playing around with nightmoth liner and instigator lippie to satisfy my need for a moody look ha ha just hoping pure heroine will suit me oh and excuse the fact I have no other make up except the lipstick on here


  Welcome! This looks great on you and I definitely think Pure Heroine will look gorgeous on you.


----------



## FashionDoll (Jun 6, 2014)

Will the Pedro collection be available anywhere else other than Macs site? Nessys photos have really made me regret missing True Red and it's sold out now (as is always the case).


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 6, 2014)

Debenhams now has some new collections up, but Playland isn't listed, the products are still scattered over the categories. Weird.


----------



## rockin (Jun 6, 2014)

The 2 new Playland pigments are up on HoF, but I can't see the lipsticks, and the Chromographic pencils say 'out of stock'


----------



## Nessy (Jun 6, 2014)

stacilx said:


> Hi all I'm new here a uk mac addict only started collecting late last year after my sister introduced me to mac and now I'm full on crazy about it I'm literally far too excited about the lorde lipstick it's unreal can't believe we've gotta wait til the 26th !! But until then I've been playing around with nightmoth liner and instigator lippie to satisfy my need for a moody look ha ha just hoping pure heroine will suit me oh and excuse the fact I have no other make up except the lipstick on here


  Ooooo you look gorgeous girl!! I think I might have to treat myself to Nightmoth lol! It's very exciting waiting though and at least we can see the collection before we buy (or at least that's what I tell myself lol)


----------



## stacilx (Jun 6, 2014)

I find nightmoth works well with quite a few of my deep lipsticks, when I first bought instigator a mac chat lady told me to pair magenta with it but I find this works better for me.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 6, 2014)

Just received this e-mail from Mac re the Osbournes collection:


----------



## Dany (Jun 6, 2014)

Anyone that ordered using the site map route received their Pedro Lourenco stuff yet?


----------



## staceface (Jun 6, 2014)

Yep got my roxo lippe this morning.


----------



## dancewithme (Jun 6, 2014)

Got my PL stuff yesterday - kind of wish I had skipped Ruby after all!


----------



## Dany (Jun 6, 2014)

Okay cheers , mine hasn't dispatched yet, wonder if it's gonna get cancelled agaain


----------



## pnfpn (Jun 6, 2014)

Chanel summer launched today if anyone is interested in that


----------



## FashionDoll (Jun 6, 2014)

Just received my nude quad from Pedro. I only ordered it about 2am yesterday morning and it's here already. I'm so glad I decided to order it it really is gorgeous. Can't wait to use it.   I asked Mac chat about the Pedro collection availability and she said it's only available at Mac UK, Mac stores and Brown Thomas (or Thomas Brown- can't remember which way around it was- never heard of it before). And that it launched everywhere yesterday.  I also asked about the Osbourne collection again to see when it's going to be released online and she said they still don't know. Macs official twitter is still saying the 9th at Selfridges and 10th for instore and online.


----------



## ElarnerDawn (Jun 6, 2014)

On the plus if it released online Monday and we miss anything we can get it Tuesday on selfridges! I however will be stalking Monday from the second I get up! (And through the night..the perks of being woken up by a newborn!) xx


----------



## beautycool (Jun 6, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Just received this e-mail from Mac re the Osbournes collection:


     Oohhhh lovely x can't wait to hit uk  So I can get more  My friend posted out my stuff yesterday  all my mac or atleast I think she posted all my mac stuff I'm not sure what osbourne stuff I had at hers I think that's at my other USA friends address ;( Will have to wait n see I think it's the pedro and the rest of aa and playland Coll x and a few blushes etc x and palletes


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 6, 2014)

Picked up TA from Playland from Selfridges.  I missed it on the MAC website and wasn't risking waiting for Debenhams/HOF.  Arrived today.  Definitely a beautiful summer colour.


----------



## Nessy (Jun 6, 2014)

I got mine yesterday  Hope you get yours soon the lipstick packaging is stunning lovely to hold!


----------



## Dany (Jun 6, 2014)

Nessy said:


> I got mine yesterday  Hope you get yours soon the lipstick packaging is stunning lovely to hold!


  Yeah it looks lovely  Did you get the despatch email before it was sent out?


----------



## ElarnerDawn (Jun 6, 2014)

Anyone else not surprised lorde hasn't sold out on us site? Dunno if it's just me but her pout really bothers me! :anyone:


----------



## beautycool (Jun 6, 2014)

Hi ladies my hubby took me to Portsmouth outlets again today    Not planned he just woke up and said we going Portsmouth today plus we went to see our new house again and new area  Hampshire  Anyhow I ended up buying two items from the cosmetic  place there  Omg I was in heaven had lots of mac in there and omg riri bronzer but didn't know if suit me so left it x As I had a few bags with me and hubby had left me in there for ten mins  He said I'm not leaving you in there for long as u spend 100,s lol  Anyhow bought two mac items boo hoo  But didn't have time to look at anything else  Here's a quick picture  Love them both have swatched on my face just now


----------



## beautycool (Jun 6, 2014)

beautycool said:


> Hi ladies my hubby took me to Portsmouth outlets again today    Not planned he just woke up and said we going Portsmouth today plus we went to see our new house again and new area  Hampshire  Anyhow I ended up buying two items from the cosmetic  place there  Omg I was in heaven had lots of mac in there and omg riri bronzer but didn't know if suit me so left it x As I had a few bags with me and hubby had left me in there for ten mins  He said I'm not leaving you in there for long as u spend 100,s lol  Anyhow bought two mac items boo hoo  But didn't have time to look at anything else  Here's a quick picture  Love them both have swatched on my face just now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## beautycool (Jun 6, 2014)

pnfpn said:


> Chanel summer launched today if anyone is interested in that


    What's the summer chanel coll


----------



## laurzrah (Jun 7, 2014)

They just launched the Osbourne collection on Selfridges - but then took it down again! They might bring it back today... at the moment I can't search for anything 'kelly' because it just has a site error. Hmm!


----------



## ElarnerDawn (Jun 7, 2014)

It's on it's on it's on!!!!!


----------



## FashionDoll (Jun 7, 2014)

Osbournes up on Selfridges! Just checked randomly and its up under whats new. Got everything I wanted. So happy!


----------



## ElarnerDawn (Jun 7, 2014)

SO HAPPY RIGHT NOW!!!!  only got the 2 LS I'm going to wait for the bushes to swatch at my local mac but can't risk missing the LS!!! Paid for Monday delivery aswell


----------



## laurzrah (Jun 7, 2014)

ElarnerDawn said:


> SO HAPPY RIGHT NOW!!!!  only got the 2 LS I'm going to wait for the bushes to swatch at my local mac but can't risk missing the LS!!! Paid for Monday delivery aswell


  I ordered the same two LS  Going to swatch the Kelly blush when I can see it in store.


----------



## Sophiephoebe1 (Jun 7, 2014)

Is it only being launched in Selfridges stores?  I want to get so much that I want to wait until Debenhams gets it in, but I'm not sure they are?


----------



## ElarnerDawn (Jun 7, 2014)

laurzrah said:


> I ordered the same two LS  Going to swatch the Kelly blush when I can see it in store.


Great minds think alike  did you pay for Monday delivery? Xx


----------



## ElarnerDawn (Jun 7, 2014)

Sophiephoebe1 said:


> Is it only being launched in Selfridges stores?  I want to get so much that I want to wait until Debenhams gets it in, but I'm not sure they are?


I think it's early release on Selfridges I'm assuming debs & hof will get it but will be afew weeks after I'd ask mac chat to be sure! You don't wanna miss out! Xx


----------



## Sophiephoebe1 (Jun 7, 2014)

ElarnerDawn said:


> I think it's early release on Selfridges I'm assuming debs & hof will get it but will be afew weeks after I'd ask mac chat to be sure! You don't wanna miss out! Xx


  I would have done right now but you can't live chat at this time  I hope I don't miss out!


----------



## ElarnerDawn (Jun 7, 2014)

Sophiephoebe1 said:


> I would have done right now but you can't live chat at this time  I hope I don't miss out!


 Oh no of course :-( I don't think it will sell to fast on Selfridges as no one will expect it untill Monday


----------



## ElarnerDawn (Jun 7, 2014)

beautycool said:


>


Obsessed with that Archie's blush!  I want!!!!


----------



## beautycool (Jun 7, 2014)

ElarnerDawn said:


> Obsessed with that Archie's blush!  I want!!!!


    Was going to buy a load of them and flog them on eBay etc x  It says blush but then on back says face powder   I can use it as either really  I always wanted it but on USA sites girls charge ridiculous amounts for it   So I have one now x  Swatches it last night it's quite nice   I used it as a blush last night and abit on my face for a  highlighter  x  If I can get u one do u want one  Think it was 15.00 something x


----------



## beautycool (Jun 7, 2014)

Then 3.70 for posting to u recorded Hun x x


----------



## beautycool (Jun 7, 2014)

Osbourne are up now I have a few bits in my basket and I'm like do I really need


----------



## stacilx (Jun 7, 2014)

I want DG and KYY so bad but it really bugs me that you have to pay nearly £5 for delivery with selfridges whereas everyone else basically offers free delivery over £30 they really abuse it I feel.


----------



## beautycool (Jun 7, 2014)

stacilx said:


> I want DG and KYY so bad but it really bugs me that you have to pay nearly £5 for delivery with selfridges whereas everyone else basically offers free delivery over £30 they really abuse it I feel.


   Yer been looking for a code can't find none    That's what pissing me off tbh having 76.00 quids worth of stuff er and still seeing the delievery charge   They can get away I'm not paying that  So one lippy if anyone wanted would be over 20.00 with delievery  But then again for me to get to London it's a tenner grrrrrr And I so cannot be bothered to actually go there either lol x


----------



## beautycool (Jun 7, 2014)

laurzrah said:


> I ordered the same two LS  Going to swatch the Kelly blush when I can see it in store.


     Got kyy before on USA  But I'm not sure I want dg and with the charges of delievery my gosh no way  They can keep it I think


----------



## stacilx (Jun 7, 2014)

Tbh even if it was at like £40 you got free delivery I'm sure if find something else instead they get nothing from me !! If only they knew the sales they are missing out on for being so tight.


----------



## ElarnerDawn (Jun 7, 2014)

beautycool said:


> Was going to buy a load of them and flog them on eBay etc x  It says blush but then on back says face powder   I can use it as either really  I always wanted it but on USA sites girls charge ridiculous amounts for it   So I have one now x  Swatches it last night it's quite nice   I used it as a blush last night and abit on my face for a  highlighter  x  If I can get u one do u want one  Think it was 15.00 something x


oh Yes please next time your down grab me one n I'll give you the money! I love the Archie's girls stuff! Iv got 2 l/s but always wanted the powder! Xx


----------



## rockin (Jun 7, 2014)

I won't be buying from Selfridges either.  Not only because of the postage charge, but because they owed me a lot of money through TopCashBack and didn't pay out.  They are not listed on TopCashBack now, probably because they weren't paying out even though the transactions had 'tracked' correctly.

  I want Kelly Yum Yum and Cheeky Bugger, but will be waiting until they appear on HoF or Debenhams.

  My Playland goods have just arrived from Debenhams (who do pay up through TCB) and I'm very pleased.  I got Hi-Def Cyan and Ever So Yellow pigments - ESY is much nicer than I expected, and reminds me of pollen.  I'm also liking Happy Go Lucky, Toying Around and Head In The Clouds (I bought Red Balloon direct from MAC a few days before).  I nearly didn't buy HITC because it was described as a frost and they don't usually look right on me but, having swatched it, I don't think it looks like a frost at all and I'm glad I got it.


----------



## laurzrah (Jun 7, 2014)

ElarnerDawn said:


> Great minds think alike  did you pay for Monday delivery? Xx


  I didn't - I'm moving on Monday so I'm sending it to my new house haha xx


----------



## beautycool (Jun 7, 2014)

Good luck with the move and new house Hun cannot wait for all our paperwork and stuff to go through for our new house  Gosh it feels like forever   But then again as we leaving the area we have lived in all our life's we ain't too keen well I'm not x I'm keeping it under me hat though as I know we cannot afford to live here no more x only thing was to leave our area where we born etc     Any how's good luck chik xxxx Can I ask how long your new house took to all go through we been waiting since march April time I think lol x We grateful that we not in a big chain it's only two of us x  x


----------



## beautycool (Jun 7, 2014)

Can I just say to you ladies if you cannot afford storage for your make up right now  Ferroe rocher trays the meduim or the large that holds 48 are brill for storing make up in ladies with or without a lid   Plus the smaller ones are great for storing lippys in  Then the lid can hold blushs etc x  Just a idea as my friend have me a empty box that held 24 I think the other day  But the smaller boxes that hold 12 or something ( you know the ones I mean ladies ) They can hold x lippys x and glosses x


----------



## ElarnerDawn (Jun 7, 2014)

What a fab idea! And an excuse to eat chocolate right???? 


beautycool said:


> Can I just say to you ladies if you cannot afford storage for your make up right now  Ferroe rocher trays the meduim or the large that holds 48 are brill for storing make up in ladies with or without a lid   Plus the smaller ones are great for storing lippys in  Then the lid can hold blushs etc x  Just a idea as my friend have me a empty box that held 24 I think the other day  But the smaller boxes that hold 12 or something ( you know the ones I mean ladies ) They can hold x lippys x and glosses x


----------



## ElarnerDawn (Jun 7, 2014)

laurzrah said:


> I didn't - I'm moving on Monday so I'm sending it to my new house haha xx


 exciting! Hope it goes smoothly! Xx


----------



## beautycool (Jun 7, 2014)

Yer lol love the chocs though Hun x   All the boxes I have thrown out in the past x  Cheap idea too especially if someone gives you the box or a box of chocs lol  Well I put all my palletes in one  Then googled ferroe rocher make up storage and it came up with a video how to put hinges on  Do you have a lid  Not sure I want a lid as use both bits ATM x  Just for bits I use everyday x   Just till I move then will sort out properly x


----------



## laurzrah (Jun 7, 2014)

beautycool said:


> We grateful that we not in a big chain it's only two of us x
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks lovely! I'm actually moving in with my mum for a bit because we're in the process of moving to london while I start my new job. I just graduated, in my defence haha  
  Hope yours goes through soon!  x


----------



## Dany (Jun 7, 2014)

Strange, still no despatch email or anything for Pedro Lourenco order, might have to ring up.


----------



## Sophiephoebe1 (Jun 7, 2014)

Dany said:


> Strange, still no despatch email or anything for Pedro Lourenco order, might have to ring up.


  I had no email or anything either and it has just arrived!!!


----------



## Dany (Jun 7, 2014)

Sophiephoebe1 said:


> I had no email or anything either and it has just arrived!!!


  Yay, what did you get? 

  Okay just rang up and it's been dispatched today.


----------



## MACaddict1234 (Jun 7, 2014)

Put all the things I wanted in the basket at selfridges but changed my mind at the last minute because of the delivery charge! £4.95 for within 5 working days?!? I might as well wait till it hits mac counters on tuesday or order from mac and get the free delivery, cant believe they dont do free delivery I was going to spend over £80!


----------



## Sophiephoebe1 (Jun 7, 2014)

Dany said:


> Yay, what did you get?
> 
> Okay just rang up and it's been dispatched today.


  Eeeeeeek! I'm excited for you, haha!
  I picked up the quad and PB, i'm really happy with it


----------



## Dany (Jun 7, 2014)

Sophiephoebe1 said:


> Eeeeeeek! I'm excited for you, haha!
> I picked up the quad and PB, i'm really happy with it


  Oooh that quad did look really nice.


----------



## Sophiephoebe1 (Jun 7, 2014)

Dany said:


> Oooh that quad did look really nice.


  They're just the perfect shades and I haven't got all that glitters or sable either so it was worth it all round!


----------



## rockin (Jun 7, 2014)

beautycool said:


> They can hold x lippys x and glosses x


  I have all my Barry M Dazzle Dusts stored in a Ferrero Rocher tray.  With it being clear top and bottom, if I hold the lid on I can turn it upside down to see the colours and numbers to help me locate a particular one more easily. I put them in numerical order too, which helps.


----------



## beautycool (Jun 7, 2014)

rockin said:


> I have all my Barry M Dazzle Dusts stored in a Ferrero Rocher tray.  With it being clear top and bottom, if I hold the lid on I can turn it upside down to see the colours and numbers to help me locate a particular one more easily. I put them in numerical order too, which helps.


   Brill idea x Hun  I wish I would of thought of that before I spent a lot of money on my acrylic polish holders stands things    Have you the smaller type box one then ?  I have the actual flat ones for make up


----------



## rockin (Jun 7, 2014)

beautycool said:


> I have the actual flat ones for make up


 
  I have the flat one.  It currently holds about 60 Dazzle Dusts.

  I have a couple of the smaller but taller ones with hinged lids as well, from way back, and I store costume jewellery in those - bead necklaces, bangles, earrings etc.


----------



## beautycool (Jun 7, 2014)

rockin said:


> I have the flat one.  It currently holds about 60 Dazzle Dusts.  I have a couple of the smaller but taller ones with hinged lids as well, from way back, and I store costume jewellery in those - bead necklaces, bangles, earrings etc.


   Brilliant Hun  cheap storage   Did you hinge the kids yourself I want hubby to do mine  But I don't think we have any tiny hinges laying around and it not important yet well it is lol but I currently using the lid and bottom


----------



## beautycool (Jun 7, 2014)

Found these pics of the net but done the pics side by side so you ladies can see the diffewnce of the two mineralise duos from osbourne range   Top pics are jolly mineralise from kelly  Bottom two are refresh mineralise from Sharon's Coll


----------



## Sophiephoebe1 (Jun 7, 2014)

beautycool said:


> Bottom two are refresh mineralise from Sharon's Coll


  Ooooo, I like the look of them both! I can't justify getting both though ... can I?! haha


----------



## rockin (Jun 7, 2014)

beautycool said:


> But I don't think we have any tiny hinges laying around and it not important yet well it is lol but I currently using the lid and bottom


No, these ones had their own hinges, but as I said they were from way back - probably something like 15 - 20 years ago, and they've changed the design since then, and are more curvy.  The flat one is more recent, without hinges.


----------



## beautycool (Jun 7, 2014)

rockin said:


> No, these ones had their own hinges, but as I said they were from way back - probably something like 15 - 20 years ago, and they've changed the design since then, and are more curvy.  The flat one is more recent, without hinges.


  Oh my would love to see one to cast my mind back Hun  X as I was around then but I don't rember lol  20 years ago for me would make me then nearly 17 but saying that I didn't really buy Choc boxes  My family did but I so can't rember the boxes with hinges lol  x  Boo hoo xxx


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 7, 2014)

While I agree the delivery charge from Selfridges sucks - no matter where I've had it delivered in the country, the 3-5 shipping option always arrives next day.  I'll probably skip the Osbourne collection.  I may pick something up at the end of the month when funds aren't so tight - but until then, nope.


----------



## jennyap (Jun 7, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> While I agree the delivery charge from Selfridges sucks - no matter where I've had it delivered in the country, the 3-5 shipping option always arrives next day.  I'll probably skip the Osbourne collection.  I may pick something up at the end of the month when funds aren't so tight - but until then, nope.


  I've only ordered from the once in recent memory which was the Proenza Schoeler stuff from MAC. I ordered something from Debenhams (also MAC) right around the same time, free shipping, that arrived within 48 hours, the Selfridges stuff didn't even despatch until 4 days after my order!


----------



## beautycool (Jun 7, 2014)

Sophiephoebe1 said:


> Ooooo, I like the look of them both! I can't justify getting both though ... can I?! haha


    Yer lol that's what I was thinking lol Maybe the Sharon's one is too dark  I don't know but I got Kelly's one before


----------



## ElizaMay (Jun 7, 2014)

Well, after being told there would be no more problems with the Pedro Lourenco lipglass, I just received another Gold Mirror this morning. 
  I just want my silver lipgloss!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I was told to keep the two gold ones that I now have and they would send a silver (they promise!) lipglass out to me on Monday.


----------



## beautycool (Jun 7, 2014)

laurzrah said:


> Thanks lovely! I'm actually moving in with my mum for a bit because we're in the process of moving to london while I start my new job. I just graduated, in my defence haha   Hope yours goes through soon!  x


    Thanks Hun x xxxxx congrats on graduating


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 7, 2014)

MACaddict1234 said:


> Put all the things I wanted in the basket at selfridges but changed my mind at the last minute because of the delivery charge! £4.95 for within 5 working days?!? I might as well wait till it hits mac counters on tuesday or order from mac and get the free delivery, cant believe they dont do free delivery I was going to spend over £80!


  To be fair, they are quicker than 5 working days, usually more like 2, but still. There should be a free delivery offer over certain spend!

  I think I'm skipping the Osbournes entirely. Nothing really interests me. I've thought about KYY, but in reality I don't wear such bright colours and I own CYY already and a few similar ones. I'm more in a coral/peach/nude pink mood at the moment.


----------



## Nessy (Jun 7, 2014)

Ok girls thanks for the heads up just went on and aparently they have sold out of the KYY ARGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG so my question is will it be hitting MAC online? I cannot get to a HOF, a deb, a self, or MAC counter so really need to find somewhere that will sell it. I'd kinda prefer Deb or MAC online as have a code for free ship on Deb or will just spend 30 on MAC online.

  That will teach me for sleeping in and getting my hair re-bleached lol!

  What has everyone got from the osbourne collection so excited to see, has anyone got the Sharon blush I'm really in two minds on whether to buy it, I've been using my only and current blush Dame which is lovely so I'm in two minds on whether I actually need more than one lol!

  Thanks @beautycool for the idea, I really really need to get proper storage for my makeup especially as I've just gone and bought 3 new lipsticks this month not including Lorde and Osbournes which hopefully I'll get to. Been looking at the clear storage on amazon, like this http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00GOLF9NC/ref=s9_simh_gw_p194_d0_i4?pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1HN35ZMH100XP0FPJ6SW&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=455344027&pf_rd_i=468294 does anyone own anything similar, is it worth it? I just have nowhere to store my stuff and looked on here and everyone has mega amounts of makeup puts my very small stash to shame lol!


----------



## beautycool (Jun 7, 2014)

Nessy said:


> Ok girls thanks for the heads up just went on and aparently they have sold out of the KYY ARGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG so my question is will it be hitting MAC online? I cannot get to a HOF, a deb, a self, or MAC counter so really need to find somewhere that will sell it. I'd kinda prefer Deb or MAC online as have a code for free ship on Deb or will just spend 30 on MAC online.  That will teach me for sleeping in and getting my hair re-bleached lol!  What has everyone got from the osbourne collection so excited to see, has anyone got the Sharon blush I'm really in two minds on whether to buy it, I've been using my only and current blush Dame which is lovely so I'm in two minds on whether I actually need more than one lol!  Thanks @beautycool  for the idea, I really really need to get proper storage for my makeup especially as I've just gone and bought 3 new lipsticks this month not including Lorde and Osbournes which hopefully I'll get to. Been looking at the clear storage on amazon, like this http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00GOLF9NC/ref=s9_simh_gw_p194_d0_i4?pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1HN35ZMH100XP0FPJ6SW&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=455344027&pf_rd_i=468294 does anyone own anything similar, is it worth it? I just have nowhere to store my stuff and looked on here and everyone has mega amounts of makeup puts my very small stash to shame lol!


     Hi Hun x I'm getting in the post the top bit x    As I think the top but by itself is cute and I will get a couple eventually to put along the top of my other acrylic storage Hun I'm just eating to move  As I have everything in boxes ATM nearly  And my acrylics are in the packaging they come in still lol x


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 7, 2014)

Nessy said:


> Ok girls thanks for the heads up just went on and aparently they have sold out of the KYY ARGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG so my question is will it be hitting MAC online? I cannot get to a HOF, a deb, a self, or MAC counter so really need to find somewhere that will sell it. I'd kinda prefer Deb or MAC online as have a code for free ship on Deb or will just spend 30 on MAC online.
> 
> That will teach me for sleeping in and getting my hair re-bleached lol!
> 
> ...


  That looks cool, but it is very small. I got some plastic 3 drawer chests on eBay a few years back which take a lot more stuff than this (something like this: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/4-DRAWER-MINI-STORAGE-BOX-Small-Tiny-Office-Organiser-Set-Tray-Jewellery-Craft-/191045775899?pt=UK_Home_Garden_HomeOfficeFurniture_SM&hash=item2c7b37321b) but if you only need something small, then this looks fine.


----------



## beautycool (Jun 7, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> That looks cool, but it is very small. I got some plastic 3 drawer chests on eBay a few years back which take a lot more stuff than this (something like this: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/4-DRAWER-...en_HomeOfficeFurniture_SM&hash=item2c7b37321b) but if you only need something small, then this looks fine.


     That's really small you need some muji storage like I have   It's brill and cheap


----------



## beautycool (Jun 7, 2014)

I have this but with another four I think spaces it's from muji  And I have a few single drawers x ATM but want the five drawer  If your make up Coll not v big there always something to accomadate small collections and if you ever buy more you can always add on bits from muji  But it don't need to be muji you can get off eBay too x  Or glam !!!!! Etc x


----------



## beautycool (Jun 7, 2014)

These are the 5 drawers I'm getting next pay day  from muji x


----------



## beautycool (Jun 7, 2014)

For smaller collections but you can buy two of these if wanted and stack them ontop of each other if wanted x


----------



## beautycool (Jun 7, 2014)

I have one of these coming from amazon or eBay I think x


----------



## FashionDoll (Jun 7, 2014)

beautycool said:


> Can I just say to you ladies if you cannot afford storage for your make up right now  Ferroe rocher trays the meduim or the large that holds 48 are brill for storing make up in ladies with or without a lid   Plus the smaller ones are great for storing lippys in  Then the lid can hold blushs etc x  Just a idea as my friend have me a empty box that held 24 I think the other day  But the smaller boxes that hold 12 or something ( you know the ones I mean ladies ) They can hold x lippys x and glosses x


  I use the ferrer roche trays too! I only use the small ones that come with 2 layers of chocolates but they are such a great size for lipsticks. I only have 4 of them right now but always tell my family especially at xmas time if they get them to give me the trays when theyre done. I store my lipsticks in their boxes and the Mac lipsticks in particular fit perfectly. It fits 3 width ways and maybe 6 length ways I think. Plus I use one for things that are too tall or slim to stand up in the drawer because they lie down in them perfectly.


----------



## FashionDoll (Jun 7, 2014)

Also just wanted to say that it is unfair the ridiculous delivery price on Selfridges. That's the reason Mac collections take awhile before selling out because not many people will pay for it. They are missing out on sales. I'm lucky because I live in Manchester so there are 2 I can collect my order from for free. My boyfriend and mum both work in town so they can easily go and collect stuff for me after work. I was so happy when they started doing the click and collect. Plus you can collect the next day even at weekend. I'm so happy to have got everything I wanted from Osbournes, although I have spent too much, oops, never mind. I got DG, KYY and RH lipsticks, cranberry lip liner and both blushes. I was on the fence about peaches and cream but figured I'd order and if I decide against it when it arrives I can either return or sell on the CB to someone who may have missed out. I get the monday and can't wait!  I think it is going to launch Monday or Tuesday on Mac for those that are waiting/missed out on what they wanted.


----------



## MissLiLaC (Jun 7, 2014)

Thanks soo much for the heads up ladies!! :flower: deliverys robbery but I'm too scared to wait for mac as I think DG will sell out in seconds!!


----------



## Nessy (Jun 7, 2014)

beautycool said:


> These are the 5 drawers I'm getting next pay day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Ooooo that looks nice, I really only have limited makeup, so something small at the mo is perfect for me, where do you get these from?


----------



## raych1984 (Jun 7, 2014)

I ordered from selfridges at half twelve this afternoon, and selected to have it delivered to my local store Birmingham for tomorrow. I just left work at 6, and got an e mail saying it was ready for collection!! I couldn't believe it!


----------



## beautycool (Jun 7, 2014)

Nessy said:


> Ahhh thanks hun, I can handle Mon/Tue as will be at work 8 till 5.30 so can continuously click refresh lol  Ooooo that looks nice, I really only have limited makeup, so something small at the mo is perfect for me, where do you get these from?


    Muji Hun x


----------



## ElarnerDawn (Jun 7, 2014)

MissLiLaC said:


> Thanks soo much for the heads up ladies!! :flower: deliverys robbery but I'm too scared to wait for mac as I think DG will sell out in seconds!!


That was my fear aswell!


----------



## beautycool (Jun 7, 2014)

Muji.com I think the site is   Make sure you go on the English site and not the USA x   They do all sorts Hun and they do smaller ones    Or there are smaller ones in homebase or online x Or rymans or wh smith x


----------



## ElarnerDawn (Jun 7, 2014)

raych1984 said:


> I ordered from selfridges at half twelve this afternoon, and selected to have it delivered to my local store Birmingham for tomorrow. I just left work at 6, and got an e mail saying it was ready for collection!! I couldn't believe it!


Ahhh  so jealous!!!


----------



## Nessy (Jun 7, 2014)

HHmmmmmmm I find it interesting that everyone was worried that Dodgy Girl would sell out super fast and its still hanging around.........

  Gah cannot wait till I can get it online. Jealous of everyone. I'd love to see swatches!!!


----------



## dancewithme (Jun 7, 2014)

I'm having a hairy nightmare trying to order from Selfridges! 3 times I have went through checkout with paypal only for it to say "we can't find the page"!


----------



## Nessy (Jun 7, 2014)

dancewithme said:


> I'm having a hairy nightmare trying to order from Selfridges! 3 times I have went through checkout with paypal only for it to say "we can't find the page"!


  Oh no, that's awful I hope you get what you want and it works!!!


----------



## dancewithme (Jun 7, 2014)

I've given up now because I'm worried they suddenly put through my orders and I end up with 9 lippies instead of 3  doesn't help that I'm not at home, so ordering from my tablet with no card on me so I can only use paypal. Back to stalking the mac site I think.


----------



## rockin (Jun 7, 2014)

Dodgy Girl is not for me, so at least you'll know you're not competing with me to get it.

  I've looked at Muji online before, but think it's too expensive, especially considering I would need an awful lot of it to hold my stash of makeup.  I need non-see-through storage anyway, so that there is no chance of my parents seeing it all if they have to go into my room for any reason.  They don't live with me, but Dad will take it upon himself to clean my windows or look out of my bedroom window to check the guttering.  They would be horrified if they knew how much makeup I have.  The bulk of mine is in makeup bags inside 80L plastic tubs, with more in boxes/train cases that resemble cantilever tool boxes.  I think I'm addicted to buying pretty things.


----------



## Nessy (Jun 7, 2014)

rockin said:


> Dodgy Girl is not for me, so at least you'll know you're not competing with me to get it.
> 
> I've looked at Muji online before, but think it's too expensive, especially considering I would need an awful lot of it to hold my stash of makeup.  I need non-see-through storage anyway, so that there is no chance of my parents seeing it all if they have to go into my room for any reason.  They don't live with me, but Dad will take it upon himself to clean my windows or look out of my bedroom window to check the guttering.  They would be horrified if they knew how much makeup I have.  The bulk of mine is in makeup bags inside 80L plastic tubs, with more in boxes/train cases that resemble cantilever tool boxes.  I think I'm addicted to buying pretty things.


  I wont be getting Dodgy Girl either, I have a couple of those types of lilics and they do not suit me at all, have no idea why I have the two I do, maybe from the hype??????

  I've been looking around and I own a set of Alex draws from Ikea (currently holding way to much scrapbooking stuff) so I think I might alter a few draws in that or see if I can use all of it to make a beauty draw set, as I'm trying to get back into being a girl so trying everything and anything lol.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jun 7, 2014)

dancewithme said:


> I've given up now because I'm worried they suddenly put through my orders and I end up with 9 lippies instead of 3  doesn't help that I'm not at home, so ordering from my tablet with no card on me so I can only use paypal. Back to stalking the mac site I think.


  Yeah I've had that problem with Selfridges and PayPal not working. Then again maybe it's PayPal having a moment because I couldnt pay for dominos pizza with it yesterday lol


----------



## MissLiLaC (Jun 7, 2014)

Nessy said:


> HHmmmmmmm I find it interesting that everyone was worried that Dodgy Girl would sell out super fast and its still hanging around.........  Gah cannot wait till I can get it online. Jealous of everyone. I'd love to see swatches!!!


  I'm verrry surprised!! Either not many people know yet or maybe the hype for it has gone down after the US ladies swatches~ yeah i think pastels are love 'em or hate 'em really~ for me personally its love 'em


----------



## MissLiLaC (Jun 7, 2014)

ElarnerDawn said:


> That was my fear aswell!


  Couldn't risk it!! Pastel addict


----------



## nikou (Jun 7, 2014)

Is the Osbourne collection just a mac exclusive or will it be released at debenhams and house of fraser?


----------



## staceface (Jun 8, 2014)

FashionDoll said:


> Just received my nude quad from Pedro. I only ordered it about 2am yesterday morning and it's here already. I'm so glad I decided to order it it really is gorgeous. Can't wait to use it.   I asked Mac chat about the Pedro collection availability and she said it's only available at Mac UK, Mac stores and Brown Thomas (or Thomas Brown- can't remember which way around it was- never heard of it before). And that it launched everywhere yesterday.  I also asked about the Osbourne collection again to see when it's going to be released online and she said they still don't know. Macs official twitter is still saying the 9th at Selfridges and 10th for instore and online.


 Yep 





nikou said:


> Is the Osbourne collection just a mac exclusive or will it be released at debenhams and house of fraser?


 I had heard free standing stores only, not sure about online though.


----------



## beautycool (Jun 8, 2014)

Nessy said:


> I wont be getting Dodgy Girl either, I have a couple of those types of lilics and they do not suit me at all, have no idea why I have the two I do, maybe from the hype??????  I've been looking around and I own a set of Alex draws from Ikea (currently holding way to much scrapbooking stuff) so I think I might alter a few draws in that or see if I can use all of it to make a beauty draw set, as I'm trying to get back into being a girl so trying everything and anything lol.


    I have two helmers  A tall alex A wide alex I still have in the ikea box as moving and a malm ikea dressing table  In box still at my mums house   All my muji are in it's box still And I'm dying to put all my bits in it and need to buy more but untill I move then there no point  OMG my hubby will hit the roof  He already found my stash of aa Coll lol the other night   Need lots more muji I love it x  And I would like a glam box too but so expensive aswell


----------



## beautycool (Jun 8, 2014)

These is what I done with my glass from my candy table at my wedding  And I have lipglosses in a big acopathy jar I can't spell it  I have to pack this but beads are tiny that they go everywhere


----------



## rockin (Jun 8, 2014)

beautycool said:


> I have to pack this but beads are tiny that they go everywhere


 
  I'd wrap cling film around the top part before putting it in a cardboard box, surrounded by polystyrene chips, bubble wrap or screwed up newspaper.


----------



## beautycool (Jun 8, 2014)

rockin said:


> I'd wrap cling film around the top part before putting it in a cardboard box, surrounded by polystyrene chips, bubble wrap or screwed up newspaper.


  That sounds good that maybe I can put it straight into a box but well padded  x


----------



## rockin (Jun 8, 2014)

beautycool said:


> That sounds good that maybe I can put it straight into a box but well padded
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Cling film around the top part of the glass (at least down to the stem, or you could cling wrap the lot) would stop the little beads from going everywhere.


----------



## Sophiephoebe1 (Jun 8, 2014)

nikou said:


> Is the Osbourne collection just a mac exclusive or will it be released at debenhams and house of fraser?


  This is what I want to know! 
  I was just on mac chat and the person I was talking to said that there was no Mac counter at my local Debenhams for him to give me the number to ring and check… erm, I'm always in there so I know i'm right with that one! I gave up in the end and i'm hoping that someone on here will found out, because i'm having no luck!


----------



## Sophiephoebe1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Nessy said:


> I wont be getting Dodgy Girl either, I have a couple of those types of lilics and they do not suit me at all, have no idea why I have the two I do, maybe from the hype??????
> 
> I've been looking around and I own a set of Alex draws from Ikea (currently holding way to much scrapbooking stuff) so I think I might alter a few draws in that or see if I can use all of it to make a beauty draw set, as I'm trying to get back into being a girl so trying everything and anything lol.
> 
> ...


  I agree! I personally love my pastels, especially my lilacs!


----------



## trop50 (Jun 8, 2014)

So I just went into MAC in Debenhams to buy Global Glow MSF but the lady had never heard of it? Is it an online exclusive or something? She didn't even check, she just said 'we haven't heard of that'


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jun 8, 2014)

trop50 said:


> So I just went into MAC in Debenhams to buy Global Glow MSF but the lady had never heard of it? Is it an online exclusive or something? She didn't even check, she just said 'we haven't heard of that'


----------



## trop50 (Jun 8, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> I belive it will be a permanent addition to the mineralize range. I know it's online now, maybe it's not on counter yet?  Though I've been met with blank stares loads of times when ive asked for specific shades though :/


 That's what I thought but they had soft and gentle in the new packaging in stock (I know because she got it for the woman in front of me) so I thought all the shades would have come in together. Oh well, I'll just have to get it online:/


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jun 8, 2014)

trop50 said:


> That's what I thought but they had soft and gentle in the new packaging in stock (I know because she got it for the woman in front of me) so I thought all the shades would have come in together. Oh well, I'll just have to get it online:/


hmm if they had the mineralize stuff in the new packaging then they should have had it,
  i think it's bad she didn't even look for you!


----------



## Nessy (Jun 8, 2014)

Just reading along waiting next week, so excited. Should be receiving my Playland lippie soon. Just a quick one while I'm here I just joined flickr and instagram and wondered if anyone here uses it and is ok with me following them?? I always love seeing inspiration


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jun 8, 2014)

Nessy said:


> Just reading along waiting next week, so excited. Should be receiving my Playland lippie soon. Just a quick one while I'm here I just joined flickr and instagram and wondered if anyone here uses it and is ok with me following them?? I always love seeing inspiration


yay! i'm on instagram kerryjane88 (same as name on here just no hyphen 

  anyone feel free to be my instagram friend - lots of pictures of the sky and my cats lol


----------



## pnfpn (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm on IG too! The links in my sig, feel free  Doing 28 day lipstick challenge atm so there'll be lip shots a fair bit.


----------



## Nessy (Jun 8, 2014)

pnfpn said:


> I'm on IG too! The links in my sig, feel free  Doing 28 day lipstick challenge atm so there'll be lip shots a fair bit.


  Thanks girls added  Just trying to get instagram to work now  doesn't look like it wants to download my photo lol


----------



## stacilx (Jun 8, 2014)

So I went into my local mac store today I totally missed out on the playland stuff online as it sold out so quick my lovely boyfriend bought me red balloon and sweet experience (of which was the last one) tried them on and I'm not sure what I think of sweet experience deffo think I need a liner for it but I've not had a colour like this before... Did anyone else pick it up and what did you think ?


----------



## ElarnerDawn (Jun 8, 2014)

trop50 said:


> So I just went into MAC in Debenhams to buy Global Glow MSF but the lady had never heard of it? Is it an online exclusive or something? She didn't even check, she just said 'we haven't heard of that'


----------



## ElarnerDawn (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm ElarnerDawn on Instagram aswell! Will add you girls now ️


----------



## ElarnerDawn (Jun 8, 2014)

Nessy said:


> Thanks girls added  Just trying to get instagram to work now  doesn't look like it wants to download my photo lol


What's your IG Hun? Xx


----------



## ElarnerDawn (Jun 8, 2014)

stacilx said:


> So I went into my local mac store today I totally missed out on the playland stuff online as it sold out so quick my lovely boyfriend bought me red balloon and sweet experience (of which was the last one) tried them on and I'm not sure what I think of sweet experience deffo think I need a liner for it but I've not had a colour like this before... Did anyone else pick it up and what did you think ?


 I skipped it as it's to pale for me, is it anything like viva glam gaga? That just looked awful on me so I use it for a ombré lip look dabbed in the middle xx


----------



## stacilx (Jun 8, 2014)

ElarnerDawn said:


> I skipped it as it's to pale for me, is it anything like viva glam gaga? That just looked awful on me so I use it for a ombré lip look dabbed in the middle xx


  I never got the gaga ones as I only started being a mac addict late last year so I've been learning a lot must admit I preferred how it looked after it had worn off a little I'm thinking maybe it's one to have a play with but I'm a bit sad it's not what I'd hoped it would be.  Also if anyone wants to be bored stiff with cats, food and selfies my Instagram is stacilx


----------



## ElarnerDawn (Jun 8, 2014)

stacilx said:


> I never got the gaga ones as I only started being a mac addict late last year so I've been learning a lot must admit I preferred how it looked after it had worn off a little I'm thinking maybe it's one to have a play with but I'm a bit sad it's not what I'd hoped it would be.  Also if anyone wants to be bored stiff with cats, food and selfies my Instagram is stacilx


Iv added you  yeh hopefully with a good liner it will look a extra fab on you! I got myth afew weeks ago after everyone to me I'd love it.... It's way pale on me! I look like a corpse! Iv just ordered loads of nyx liners so I'm hoping afew of them will make it more wearable


----------



## Nessy (Jun 9, 2014)

Morning ladies, well I will be on the continous refresh on the MAC site just encase something happens, well apart from the hour for lunch when I'm going to be brave and join the gym. Fingers crossed nothing gets put up while I'm away from my desk lol


----------



## Nessy (Jun 9, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *ElarnerDawn* 




What's your IG Hun? Xx


  added


----------



## raych1984 (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm going on an IG adding spree! Mine is *beartownpost*


----------



## ElarnerDawn (Jun 9, 2014)

Look what just arrived!!!!!!!


----------



## stacilx (Jun 9, 2014)

So I'm getting a bit ancy about the osbournes collection and as I'm a vet nurse that works awkward hours and don't know when I can get breaks I'm worried I'll miss out I need like a txt notification service !!


----------



## dancewithme (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm really hoping this launches today - if it truly isn't coming out til the 10th in stores as well as online, I don't know whether to stalk online, or haul my sorry self into Frasers instead.


----------



## beautycool (Jun 9, 2014)

ElarnerDawn said:


> Look what just arrived!!!!!!!


    Love them can't wait to get mine  I didn't get DG


----------



## beautycool (Jun 9, 2014)

stacilx said:


> So I'm getting a bit ancy about the osbournes collection and as I'm a vet nurse that works awkward hours and don't know when I can get breaks I'm worried I'll miss out I need like a txt notification service !!


   I know Hun  in the USA mac gives you texting service   And I find also whether it's USA or uk site they send email notifications about new launches after everything had sold out lol  Not good  x


----------



## beautycool (Jun 9, 2014)

raych1984 said:


> I'm going on an IG adding spree! Mine is *beartownpost*


    Following hope you don't mind


----------



## beautycool (Jun 9, 2014)

beautycool said:


> Love them can't wait to get mine  I didn't get DG





ElarnerDawn said:


> Look what just arrived!!!!!!!


     Can you swatch Hun when you got time


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (Jun 9, 2014)

Folding laundry and hitting F5. Really hope it launches online today. I am at work tomorrow and I work at the airport so unless there is disruption I will not have time to stalk. My fault really for not wanting to pay selfridges £5 for shipping.


----------



## stacilx (Jun 9, 2014)

I hate that they often release midday on a Thursday that's my late shift day and I start right about then and I can hardly say oh I've only been here 5 mins but gotta check the mac site lol doesn't work here !!


----------



## Nessy (Jun 9, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *ElarnerDawn* 




What's your IG Hun? Xx


  Hey mine is somethingquitedifferent  Quote:Originally Posted by *ElarnerDawn* 






Look what just arrived!!!!!!!


  Lucky lucky lucky!!! Cannot wait to see swatches and hoping it goes live when I'm ready to buy lol!!! All I want is Kelly yum yum, and maybe a blush lol  Quote:Originally Posted by *MakeMeUp79* 



Folding laundry and hitting F5. Really hope it launches online today. I am at work tomorrow and I work at the airport so unless there is disruption I will not have time to stalk. My fault really for not wanting to pay selfridges £5 for shipping.


  I didn't want to pay the £5 either, I though that its an awful price to pay for something, especially once you get it you find the postage was only like £2 odd grrrrr   I have my fingers crossed with you, are you F5'ing the site map or the main screen??


----------



## Nessy (Jun 9, 2014)

Arggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg damn people and their no answers lol  Welcome to MAC Cosmetics Online. Your personal Makeup Artist will be with you shortly.  Hello. Thank you for your interest in MAC Cosmetics. My name is Sarah. How may I assist you?  Sarah: HI Nessy,  Sarah: How may I help?  Nessy: Hello, would it be possible for you to inform me on whether the Osbournes collection will go live on the website today or tomorrow??? Maby Thanks Nessy  Sarah: I am afraid we have still not had a confirmed date as of yet for the launch of the SHARON & KELLY OSBOURNE COLLECTION.  Sarah: To ensure you don’t miss out on Collection launch dates please sign up to receive our Emails.


----------



## beautycool (Jun 9, 2014)

Nessy said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *ElarnerDawn*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


     What airport you work at Hun x  My hubby works at heathrow he fixes planes x  What do you do    Wish I would if got all my osbourne stuff from uk atleast it would of been in my hands by now for me to play with  But I have saved atleast 20.00 on my haul  x


----------



## beautycool (Jun 9, 2014)

I still have a few items in my basket adding upto 74.00 now keep taking items out on Selfridges I cannot believe the charge of postage still  even when you  have like 100 pounds of items lol madness x


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (Jun 9, 2014)

ElarnerDawn said:


> MakeMeUp79 said:
> 
> 
> > Folding laundry and hitting F5. Really hope it launches online today. I am at work tomorrow and I work at the airport so unless there is disruption I will not have time to stalk. My fault really for not wanting to pay selfridges £5 for shipping.
> ...


I am refreshing both and checking categories too just in case ...


----------



## Nessy (Jun 9, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *MakeMeUp79* 




I am refreshing both and checking categories too just in case ...



  I never thought of that, will start checking both, nothing yet. fingers crossed its soon today or tomorrow as I don't know whether I can check once home lol


----------



## nikou (Jun 9, 2014)

Im still waiting for house of fraser to release playland


----------



## Nessy (Jun 9, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *nikou* 



Im still waiting for house of fraser to release playland 


  I got my playland lippy from Debenhams and used a free postage code


----------



## nikou (Jun 9, 2014)

Yeah but it was because I wanted to get my 10% student discount.  Hof always take ages and I'm getting really impatient now. They've only had 3 things up since Thursday,  I just hope they release the rest


----------



## stacilx (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm rather curious what is this site map thing people keep mentioning ?


----------



## Nessy (Jun 9, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *stacilx* 



I'm rather curious what is this site map thing people keep mentioning ?


  If you go to the main page, look to the bottom there are several things such as conditions ect, you'll see the site map there. For the Pedro collection they didn't put it 100% but put it on the site map, so you could order your stuff early. HTH


----------



## ElarnerDawn (Jun 9, 2014)

Swatches as promised (however you probably have seen on IG) lol


----------



## ElarnerDawn (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm obsessed with DG!


----------



## pnfpn (Jun 9, 2014)

raych1984 said:


> I'm going on an IG adding spree! Mine is *beartownpost*
> 
> Added you both


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 9, 2014)

ElarnerDawn said:


> Swatches as promised (however you probably have seen on IG) lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  They look great on you, and they're pretty - just not unique enough for me to want to deal with the madness of the collection to buy them.


----------



## Nessy (Jun 9, 2014)

Tried to quote but it won’t let me   Oh they both look amazing on you, I want KYY so bad! I just wish I could muster up some love for DG but I just think with my hair it's going to be car crash TV and as I cannot try before I buy deffo a skipper!  Still amazed it hasn't sold out online yet, especially as our American friends are going crazy for it!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 9, 2014)

ElarnerDawn said:


> Swatches as promised (however you probably have seen on IG) lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Is the darker pink KYY? It looks a lot more wearable than CYY.


----------



## stacilx (Jun 9, 2014)

Wow these are so pretty on you makes me want them even more !!


----------



## ElarnerDawn (Jun 9, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> They look great on you, and they're pretty - just not unique enough for me to want to deal with the madness of the collection to buy them.


 I defo agree with uniqueness, KYY is gorgeous but I have so many similar it's not wowing me as it could be, I don't own any lilacs as I skipped riri boy (regret that now) so I'm over the moon with it


----------



## ElarnerDawn (Jun 9, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Is the darker pink KYY? It looks a lot more wearable than CYY.


Much darker they arnt similar at all in my opinion! Hold on a sec n I'll swatch them next to each other for you xxx


----------



## Nessy (Jun 9, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *ElarnerDawn* 




I defo agree with uniqueness, KYY is gorgeous but I have so many similar it's not wowing me as it could be, I don't own any lilacs as I skipped riri boy (regret that now) so I'm over the moon with it 


  Hmmmm I wonder I have Fashion Mews from the Hello Kitty collection which is a lilac, how close do you think DG is to this???  In other news I'm getting the feeling its not going to come online today!


----------



## ElarnerDawn (Jun 9, 2014)

Nessy said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *ElarnerDawn*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'm not sure sorry I haven't played with fashion mews before! Before now I was scared of anything that was pastel coloured! Lol


----------



## ElarnerDawn (Jun 9, 2014)

CYY top KYY Bottom  CYY is much more neon


----------



## Nessy (Jun 9, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *ElarnerDawn* 






CYY top KYY Bottom
CYY is much more neon


  Ohhh thanks, it was worth a try lol, I think I can see myself buying both Candy yum yum and Kelly yum yum if they ever go up lol


----------



## ElarnerDawn (Jun 9, 2014)

Nessy said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *ElarnerDawn*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really think they would look gorgeous on you!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 9, 2014)

ElarnerDawn said:


> CYY top KYY Bottom  CYY is much more neon


  Thank you! This is very helpful! Now the question is, do I need yet another bright pink lipstick?


----------



## Nessy (Jun 9, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 




Thank you! This is very helpful! Now the question is, do I need yet another bright pink lipstick?


  ALWAYS! lol


----------



## Nessy (Jun 9, 2014)

Hmmmmmmmmmm is anyone stalking? I feel like the only one lol


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (Jun 9, 2014)

Nessy said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmm is anyone stalking? I feel like the only one lol


  I am! I am! Took a break to go get the kids from school. But I am back now. Thought it would come up while I was out but nope. Nothing. I am thinking I may have to go into town tomorrow before work ... I start at 11. If I am super organised I could make it.


----------



## dancewithme (Jun 9, 2014)

Nessy said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmm is anyone stalking? I feel like the only one lol


  I am! I'm peering at the screen willing it to show up because i really don't want to go to the shops tomorrow!


----------



## Nessy (Jun 9, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *dancewithme* 



I am! I'm peering at the screen willing it to show up because i really don't want to go to the shops tomorrow! 



  Quote:Originally Posted by *MakeMeUp79* 




I am! I am! Took a break to go get the kids from school. But I am back now. Thought it would come up while I was out but nope. Nothing. I am thinking I may have to go into town tomorrow before work ... I start at 11. If I am super organised I could make it.


  Yay I'm so happy I'm not the only one was quite worried for a while. I hope it doesn't come on a)on my way home or b) while I'm sleeping tonight as I won't be able to get to a store lol!  Still so unsure on whether to get peaches and cream blush though, is anyone else going for it??


----------



## Erinaceina (Jun 9, 2014)

I just called Debenhams at the White Rose Centre (couldn't get through to my closer store), and they said that this will be launching tomorrow, which I presume means in store.

  Edit: I just got through to Harvey Nichols, and they confirmed that this will be in stores tomorrow.


----------



## beautycool (Jun 9, 2014)

Nessy said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmm is anyone stalking? I feel like the only one lol


   I am Hun lol I'm with ya x   I don't think it be up till tomorw now  What's the actual date it's supose to be Tomorow ?  Have u seen the ones on eBay a sleet in the uk has bought aload like twenty from the states And first put them up for 24.99 then 29.99  Madness x


----------



## beautycool (Jun 9, 2014)

I swear if I don't like any of my make up they I'm getting I will put it on eBay for high amounts too especially the Lourdes lippy  Lol


----------



## Nessy (Jun 9, 2014)

Well thats me out of action for an hour as going home, so hope it doesn't launch in that time lol!


----------



## shakinstevens89 (Jun 9, 2014)

Hi

I'm new here (well, to posting anyway)!

I'm super bored stalking MAC- my day at work has been productive, must have refreshed at least 10000 times and still NOTHING. 

Why.


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 9, 2014)

shakinstevens89 said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm new here (well, to posting anyway)!
> 
> ...


  Welcome!

  Typical MAC fashion, lol!


----------



## ElarnerDawn (Jun 9, 2014)

A





Anitacska said:


> Thank you! This is very helpful! Now the question is, do I need yet another bright pink lipstick?


 ALWAYS!


----------



## ElarnerDawn (Jun 9, 2014)

Nessy said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmm is anyone stalking? I feel like the only one lol


 I'm forever stalking! I'm on maternity leave n babies & mac take up all my time haha!


----------



## shakinstevens89 (Jun 9, 2014)

Ta!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Yeah, I've been using this for a while just never got around to posting... hugely reassuring knowing there are other obsessive compulsive make up addicts roaming around!


----------



## Nessy (Jun 9, 2014)

Well on one side I have MAC on the other I have Season 2 of GoT lol 

  Just get it online MAC now!!!


----------



## stacilx (Jun 9, 2014)

Does anyone else feel like a mac release carries the same feelings as what exam results days used to ? So much uncertainty !!


----------



## raych1984 (Jun 9, 2014)

stacilx said:


> Does anyone else feel like a mac release carries the same feelings as what exam results days used to ? So much uncertainty !!


  Uncertainty, and a sense of dread, like when you're waiting to visit the dentist....


----------



## stacilx (Jun 9, 2014)

Like it's all over if you didn't get what you wanted ha ha !! Maybe a little over dramatic perhaps !!


----------



## raych1984 (Jun 9, 2014)

stacilx said:


> Like it's all over if you didn't get what you wanted ha ha !! Maybe a little over dramatic perhaps !!


  This is what MAC does to us, lol!


----------



## staceface (Jun 9, 2014)

Tomorrow is mac day!!


----------



## Nessy (Jun 9, 2014)

staceface said:


> Tomorrow is mac day!!


  LOL!! I've been F5'ing my MAC page since 7am this morning lol, probably will or a couple more till bedtime, then again at 8am I'll cry if I don't get Kelly yum yum. Jesus sometimes I wonder what i become during a MAC collection release, probably the bad side of a Gremlin lol


----------



## staceface (Jun 10, 2014)

On my way to Glasgow now for the store launch yay!


----------



## raych1984 (Jun 10, 2014)

Hope you get everything you want!!


----------



## beautycool (Jun 10, 2014)

Morning all  Still not showing up on the mac site is it  Even when you type in the names not even a coming soon    I'm not sure if it's worth getting the cranberry liners Sharon's  and the flat blush by kelly  Had it in my basket enough times


----------



## beautycool (Jun 10, 2014)

And one of Sharon's lipglosses bijoux and the eye shadow brush from kelly and jelly quad lol  Think that's all I want now x I'm missing riot house off my list anyone buy that ?


----------



## Nessy (Jun 10, 2014)

Morning girls, now is today the day?????


----------



## FashionDoll (Jun 10, 2014)

ElarnerDawn said:


> Swatches as promised (however you probably have seen on IG) lol





ElarnerDawn said:


> I'm obsessed with DG!


  DG looks so beautiful on you! Thank you for the photos. I got my Osbourne goodies last night and had to try DG right away. Im so in love! It is such a gorgeous colour. I'm so happy I bought a BU. Going to try the rest of my things today I think. I'm glad you love DG too!


----------



## raych1984 (Jun 10, 2014)

beautycool said:


> And one of Sharon's lipglosses bijoux and the eye shadow brush from kelly and jelly quad lol  Think that's all I want now x I'm missing riot house off my list anyone buy that ?


  I bought it, will take a PIC later for you


----------



## FashionDoll (Jun 10, 2014)

beautycool said:


> And one of Sharon's lipglosses bijoux and the eye shadow brush from kelly and jelly quad lol  Think that's all I want now x I'm missing riot house off my list anyone buy that ?


  I bought RH but not had chance to try it yet. I love pastel colours though so I knew I would get it. I am worried about the formula being dry and settling into lip lines but I decided to try it and if it doesn't work I can always try and sell it on the CB.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 10, 2014)

The categories are up on Debenhams, but no products yet. I've decided to pass on it all.


----------



## dancewithme (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm sitting with a (4 stone) dog on my knee, trying to straighten my hair and drink a cup of coffee, constantly refreshing the Mac page in the hope that I can snag my things online instead of having to go instore!


----------



## stacilx (Jun 10, 2014)

I wanted to sen my sister into store today as there's no way I can but they can't take card payment for me to then send her in but yet they can to send it out which is annoying and they only have 5 of each lipstick in stock !!


----------



## Nessy (Jun 10, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *dancewithme* 



I'm sitting with a (4 stone) dog on my knee, trying to straighten my hair and drink a cup of coffee, constantly refreshing the Mac page in the hope that I can snag my things online instead of having to go instore!



  I feel like this but with a cuppa and at work.  Have MAC and Debenhams up just encase!! Fingers crossed!!  Hope everyone gets what they want


----------



## staceface (Jun 10, 2014)

Got my goodies!


----------



## dancewithme (Jun 10, 2014)

staceface said:


> Got my goodies!


  Was it Frasers in Glasgow you went to? Did they have loads of stuff or not really?


----------



## rockin (Jun 10, 2014)

Is it just Osbournes coming out today?


----------



## nikou (Jun 10, 2014)

Please please pleaseee come out on hof online!!


----------



## Nessy (Jun 10, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *staceface* 



Got my goodies!


  YAY!!! What did you get? Was it busy????


----------



## staceface (Jun 10, 2014)

dancewithme said:


> Was it Frasers in Glasgow you went to? Did they have loads of stuff or not really?


 Yeah it was frasers in Glasgow.  They said they didn't have massive amounts.


----------



## staceface (Jun 10, 2014)

Nessy said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *staceface*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 There was me and one other person waiting.  Got kelly yum yum, dodgy girl, cheeky bugger, peaches and cream and jolly good msf!


----------



## Nessy (Jun 10, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *staceface* 




There was me and one other person waiting.
Got kelly yum yum, dodgy girl, cheeky bugger, peaches and cream and jolly good msf!


  Glad you got what you wanted, cannot wait to see swatches   What do you think of peaches and cream I'm so on the fence on whether I need it or not lol and we look almost the same skin colour, if not the same so any help would be ace


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 10, 2014)

stacilx said:


> I wanted to sen my sister into store today as there's no way I can but they can't take card payment for me to then send her in but yet they can to send it out which is annoying and they only have 5 of each lipstick in stock !!


  Just send her in with your card.


----------



## staceface (Jun 10, 2014)

Nessy said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *staceface*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It's gorgeous, we can def rock it but with a gentle hand cos it's super pigmented.


----------



## Nessy (Jun 10, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *staceface* 




It's gorgeous, we can def rock it but with a gentle hand cos it's super pigmented.


  LOL sold in there like swimwear, need it to get online now  cannot wait, now I'm just hovering on whether I need anything else from the collection............  Better not spend to much I want the fluidlines from Moody Blooms lol! Then hopefully we have a nice break to save money before The Simpsons and the RHPS!!!!!!!!! So excited about that one lol


----------



## stacilx (Jun 10, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Just send her in with your card.


  I would do if we lived in the same town if I miss out online today I'll have to drive and give it to her tonight to take with her to college tomorrow !!


----------



## staceface (Jun 10, 2014)

Nessy said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *staceface*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What else you thinking about getting?


----------



## Nessy (Jun 10, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *staceface* 




What else you thinking about getting?


  Hmmmm well I'm on the fence with Cranberry lip pencil and whether I want to buy one of the shading makeup brushes as I'm really starting from scratch with my makeup so only have crappy ones. Won't be getting DG however much I want to as I know it wont get used enough and I would of just fallen for the "hype" lol.


----------



## raych1984 (Jun 10, 2014)

Is the blush really £23? It seems like an extortionate markup


----------



## Nessy (Jun 10, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *raych1984* 



Is the blush really £23? It seems like an extortionate markup


  Just looked at the normal price and they are around £20 anyway so £3 for a LE is interesting


----------



## staceface (Jun 10, 2014)

Nessy said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *staceface*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I tend to think mac make up brushes are over rated, and ones from ltd ed collections can be sketchy in quality. I prefer real techniques brushes.  





raych1984 said:


> Is the blush really £23? It seems like an extortionate markup


  Yeah love they are


----------



## FashionDoll (Jun 10, 2014)

raych1984 said:


> Is the blush really £23? It seems like an extortionate markup


  Yes they were £23 on Selfridges when I bought mine. I couldn't believe it either, it's ridiculous.


----------



## InTheMACMood (Jun 10, 2014)

Nessy said:


> raych1984 said:
> 
> 
> > Is the blush really £23? It seems like an extortionate markup
> ...


The Alluring Aquatics Extra Dimension Blushes were £20 in special edition packaging I thought these would be the same. Its odd there is only £1 difference between a blush and a MSF that's never been the case before its always a few pounds more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Looks like price translation from $ to £ was forgotten as its $23 too but a MSF is $33.


----------



## rockin (Jun 10, 2014)

I got my order placed - just Kelly Yum Yum and Cheeky Bugger.  I'm thinking I'll be spending quite a bit on Moody Blooms.


----------



## Nessy (Jun 10, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *rockin* 



I got my order placed - just Kelly Yum Yum and Cheeky Bugger.  I'm thinking I'll be spending quite a bit on Moody Blooms.



  Where have you ordered from, I'm watching MAC online and Debenhams like a hawk and nothings come up!  Golly I'm so out of touch with things, I guess I must be looking at the wrong brushes if the markup is counted as bad.....


----------



## rockin (Jun 10, 2014)

rockin said:


> I got my order placed - just Kelly Yum Yum and Cheeky Bugger.  I'm thinking I'll be spending quite a bit on Moody Blooms.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Debenhams - look under lipsticks, cheek etc and they are there.  Sharon's lip colours are listed as lip pencils.


----------



## Nessy (Jun 10, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *rockin* 



 
 
Debenhams - look under lipsticks, cheek etc and they are there.  Sharon's lip colours are under lip colours are listed as lip pencils.



  Thank you got Kelly Yum Yum and Peaches and Cream,alot of money but so happy!!!  Golly all these little tricks I'm going to have to learn to find collections!


----------



## shadowssmile (Jun 10, 2014)

Long time lurker, HI FOLKS.  Stopping by to say that Fraser's in Glasgow is still going strong with Osbournes - just got cheeky bugger, bloody brilliant and dodgy girl...this thread has been fuelling the fire, ha.  They didn't have masses in the cupboard, but not out of anything as of 20 mins ago.


----------



## dancewithme (Jun 10, 2014)

shadowssmile said:


> They didn't have masses in the cupboard, but not out of anything as of 20 mins ago.


  Aw, no! I made the bold decision to just sit it out online, but I easily could have gotten into town before now! I won't make it in for an hour now.

  This is definitely the most effort I've put into a Mac collection, and I think deep down, I don't even want the colours that much


----------



## surfroxy (Jun 10, 2014)

rockin said:


> Debenhams - look under lipsticks, cheek etc and they are there.  Sharon's lip colours are under lip colours are listed as lip pencils.


  THANK YOU!!

  Strip Poker, Jolly Good and Cheeky Bugger are now mine.  Hope everyone manages to get everything they want.


----------



## nikou (Jun 10, 2014)

I've just bought peaches & cream, kelly yum yum, dodgy girl, cranberry and bijou....for now


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (Jun 10, 2014)

Went into town before I started work. Got everything I wanted. Dodgy girl, kelly yum yum, bijou n cranberry. There was hardly any stock at my store tho n I was the 1st one in.


----------



## stacilx (Jun 10, 2014)

Just got my two lipsticks on debenhams although makes me nervous they just list both as Kelly lipstick with no reference to the colour just hope I clicked the right ones


----------



## FashionDoll (Jun 10, 2014)

Hope everybody is able to get what they want!


----------



## ElarnerDawn (Jun 10, 2014)

Hope you all get what you want! Is it normal for mac online to release last out of everywhere? Iv decided to skip peaches & cream that was the only other thing I wanted but I really don't want to pay £23 so I'm not fussed, I an debating getting a back up DG? Should I?


----------



## lxvefool (Jun 10, 2014)

It's so weird that MAC hasn't launched this on the UK site yet.


----------



## lxvefool (Jun 10, 2014)

It's up! Click on their names when their pic shows up on the background of the main page!


----------



## dancewithme (Jun 10, 2014)

Finally, Mac! Got my order in at last


----------



## lxvefool (Jun 10, 2014)

Here's the link to the lipsticks: http://www.maccosmetics.co.uk/whats_new/collection.tmpl?CATEGORY_ID=CAT12922&cm_re=New%20Collection-_-2-_-CAT12922%20KellyOsbourne

  It's still not showing up under New Collections


----------



## dancewithme (Jun 10, 2014)

Ohhhhhh the AAO lippies &pink pigeon etc are showing too - i was too obsessed with the Osbourne lippies to take notice!


----------



## lxvefool (Jun 10, 2014)

It's showing under the New Collections now. This has been such a stressful launch.


----------



## lxvefool (Jun 10, 2014)

dancewithme said:


> Ohhhhhh the AAO lippies &pink pigeon etc are showing too - i was too obsessed with the Osbourne lippies to take notice!


  What's AAO?


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jun 10, 2014)

just got the mac osboirnes email!


----------



## lxvefool (Jun 10, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> just got the mac osboirnes email!


  I'm keeping watch to see how quick it sells out now!


----------



## dancewithme (Jun 10, 2014)

lxvefool said:


> What's AAO?


  Some of the lippies (that I regrettably missed) from All About Orange are making a comeback along with some others! Lots of nice peachy shades though


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jun 10, 2014)

lxvefool said:


> I'm keeping watch to see how quick it sells out now!


im not buying anything, just having a look, the website is very glitchy, i try click on the 'we're back' lippies in the new collections it just takes me back to the home page


----------



## dancewithme (Jun 10, 2014)

Yeah the site is a mess at the moment. Once I get the "we're back" lippies that I'd like, I'm DONE! Until the Autumn at least. 


  (Riot house sold out!)
  (Dodgy girl sold out too!)


----------



## lxvefool (Jun 10, 2014)

Riot House, Dodgy Girl and Kelly Yum Yum are sold out


----------



## rockin (Jun 10, 2014)

"We're Back" just takes me to the main page, too.


----------



## jennyap (Jun 10, 2014)

Stuff is selling out FAST!  Just Strip Poker left of the lipsticks; Cheeky Bugger, Bountiful Brown Power Point, Patentpink PP all gone.  Bijou seems to be missing


----------



## stacilx (Jun 10, 2014)

All lipsticks now sold out I'm so glad I grabbed my chance with debenhams !!


----------



## jennyap (Jun 10, 2014)

Kelly's quad is gone too


----------



## Nessy (Jun 10, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *stacilx* 



All lipsticks now sold out I'm so glad I grabbed my chance with debenhams !!


  I'm with you on that, I've just had a busy couple of hours and didn't have time to check. Amazed at how quickly everything has sold!


----------



## FashionDoll (Jun 10, 2014)

ElarnerDawn said:


> Hope you all get what you want! Is it normal for mac online to release last out of everywhere? Iv decided to skip peaches & cream that was the only other thing I wanted but I really don't want to pay £23 so I'm not fussed, I an debating getting a back up DG? Should I?


  Yes! Definitely need a BU it looks amazing on you! I am so happy I bought a BU, such a unique colour. I rarely back things up. The only things I've ever BU are Ronnie Red and Riri woo lipsticks because the formula and colour was so perfect. I think the colour of DG being so unique and rare and gorgeous that it needs to be BU.


----------



## lovesongx (Jun 10, 2014)

Can't believe I missed it, started work at 11.30 and just having my first break, everything I wanted is gone booo!


----------



## Nessy (Jun 10, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *lovesongx* 



Can't believe I missed it, started work at 11.30 and just having my first break, everything I wanted is gone booo!


  Debenhams still have alot of things in stock, depending on what you are wanting


----------



## ElarnerDawn (Jun 10, 2014)

FashionDoll said:


> Yes! Definitely need a BU it looks amazing on you! I am so happy I bought a BU, such a unique colour. I rarely back things up. The only things I've ever BU are Ronnie Red and Riri woo lipsticks because the formula and colour was so perfect. I think the colour of DG being so unique and rare and gorgeous that it needs to be BU.


 Just got one from debs! Can't believe how quick they all sold out!!! (Well I can actually! Lol) xx


----------



## FashionDoll (Jun 10, 2014)

ElarnerDawn said:


> Just got one from debs! Can't believe how quick they all sold out!!! (Well I can actually! Lol) xx


  Yay! I'm so glad you were able to get one. I can't believe how quickly everything sold out either. I mean we all knew the lipsticks would go quick but even the blushes and eyeshadow quad have gone very quickly. I'm sorry to anyone who missed out on what they wanted.


----------



## stacilx (Jun 10, 2014)

What I found funny was when I rung my local mac counter this morning they only had 5 of each lipstick but seemed very confident they would still have them tomorrow it's like the staff have no idea !!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jun 10, 2014)

stacilx said:


> What I found funny was when I rung my local mac counter this morning they only had 5 of each lipstick but seemed very confident they would still have them tomorrow it's like the staff have no idea !!


wow that's mad, i can't get my head around what's the point of only stocking five of something?

  the kelly osbourne email just came through, as most of teh stuff has sold out of course!


----------



## ElarnerDawn (Jun 10, 2014)

stacilx said:


> What I found funny was when I rung my local mac counter this morning they only had 5 of each lipstick but seemed very confident they would still have them tomorrow it's like the staff have no idea !!


My local mac girls are clueless! I remember asking them about the AA before release n they said they'd not heard of it??? It winds me up! I should so work for mac I'd know everything! Lol


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jun 10, 2014)

ElarnerDawn said:


> My local mac girls are clueless! I remember asking them about the AA before release n they said they'd not heard of it??? It winds me up! I should so work for mac I'd know everything! Lol


yeah it beats me, i'd assume that if you work for mac you're a mac fan - but that's obviously not the case.
  from what i've gathered, it can be quite hard to get your foot in the door working for mac, though the level of service i've recieved on counters doesn't correlate with that.

  i asked if i could pick out my own mineralize skinfinish once and the guy was just like, why? awkward as!


----------



## rockin (Jun 10, 2014)

"We're Back" is still not loading.  I searched 'pink pigeon' and nothing came up that way either.  Can anyone else see these yet?


----------



## ElarnerDawn (Jun 10, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> yeah it beats me, i'd assume that if you work for mac you're a mac fan - but that's obviously not the case. from what i've gathered, it can be quite hard to get your foot in the door working for mac, though the level of service i've recieved on counters doesn't correlate with that.  i asked if i could pick out my own mineralize skinfinish once and the guy was just like, why? awkward as!


  Yeh Iv heard it's quite hard aswell so how some get jobs is beyond me! Like fair enough they all can do makeup well but product knowledge is key surely? I remember going in for a new concealer in nw20 and they had sold out so were trying to convince me to get a nc15 instead saying it would be basically the same!!!? Like NO that's all wrong for me I know what I'm talking about! I suppose they get away with it so much with people that just trust them because they work for mac...defiantly not always the case!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jun 10, 2014)

ElarnerDawn said:


> Yeh Iv heard it's quite hard aswell so how some get jobs is beyond me! Like fair enough they all can do makeup well but product knowledge is key surely? I remember going in for a new concealer in nw20 and they had sold out so were trying to convince me to get a nc15 instead saying it would be basically the same!!!? Like NO that's all wrong for me I know whit I'm talking about! I suppose they get away with it so much with people that just trust them because they work for mac...not always the case!


  i mean i try not to have too high expectations, as not everyone is like me and has a good memory for names and such, but surely you think staff would have a vague idea of upcoming collections and categorys!
  yeah there have been a couple of times ive been pushed to get something that just so isnt my taste im like embarrassed for the sa!
  but some people will literally buy whatever theyre told!

  that said... i did eventually buy all the things that the SA at estee lauder used on me when i had a double wear match


----------



## ElarnerDawn (Jun 10, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> i mean i try not to have too high expectations, as not everyone is like me and has a good memory for names and such, but surely you think staff would have a vague idea of upcoming collections and categorys! yeah there have been a couple of times ive been pushed to get something that just so isnt my taste im like embarrassed for the sa! but some people will literally buy whatever theyre told!  that said... i did eventually buy all the things that the SA at estee lauder used on me when i had a double wear match


Haha I do love Estée just wish it wasnt so expensive  that said I'm quite clueless with other brands i always wander round the bobbi brown counter with no idea! Lol I should just stick to mac it's quite nice telling the sa stuff they don't know! I bet they hate me though! Haha


----------



## Nessy (Jun 10, 2014)

Oh dear you girls are worring me, I'm hoping to go to a counter in September and I really want a good experience!!  On the other side I've been into the store where my other half used to live and hated it so much, it was such an awful experience it put me of makeup for ages (I'm certain its coming on to two years-ish).  Oh and while I'm in mini rant I do not understand the MU artists that work for MAC, I work in Building Control so its MY JOB to know everything to do with Building Control, if you job is a MAC Mu artist get with the blo*dy programme and know what your company is bringing out and when, just plain sloppy. More girls like us who have a keen interest in makeup and the brand should work for them!  Ok rant over, just them not knowing about collections ect really annoys me.  OH and hope everyone got what they wanted!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jun 10, 2014)

Nessy said:


> Oh dear you girls are worring me, I'm hoping to go to a counter in September and I really want a good experience!!  On the other side I've been into the store where my other half used to live and hated it so much, it was such an awful experience it put me of makeup for ages (I'm certain its coming on to two years-ish).  Oh and while I'm in mini rant I do not understand the MU artists that work for MAC, I work in Building Control so its MY JOB to know everything to do with Building Control, if you job is a MAC Mu artist get with the blo*dy programme and know what your company is bringing out and when, just plain sloppy. More girls like us who have a keen interest in makeup and the brand should work for them!  Ok rant over, just them not knowing about collections ect really annoys me.  OH and hope everyone got what they wanted!!!!!!!!!!!!


  What counter/store will you be going to?


----------



## dancewithme (Jun 10, 2014)

Oh, Mac. You can now get into the "we're back" section - but 2 of the lippies I was after aren't listed


----------



## rockin (Jun 10, 2014)

dancewithme said:


> Oh, Mac. You can now get into the "we're back" section - but 2 of the lippies I was after aren't listed


  Yes, I've finally got into "We're Back" but I don't think there's anything there I actually want and haven't already got.  What were the lippes that aren't listed?


----------



## Nessy (Jun 10, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *kerry-jane88* 




What counter/store will you be going to?


  Hopefully Manchester, I want to go to Afflecks Palace, so thought I would mix the two.


----------



## raych1984 (Jun 10, 2014)

I caved and got both blushes. In the end, I coughed up £46 for the two of them :/


----------



## Sophiephoebe1 (Jun 10, 2014)

I missed out on this collection  my local counter has sold out too!  Oh well


----------



## ElarnerDawn (Jun 10, 2014)

Nessy said:


> Oh dear you girls are worring me, I'm hoping to go to a counter in September and I really want a good experience!!  On the other side I've been into the store where my other half used to live and hated it so much, it was such an awful experience it put me of makeup for ages (I'm certain its coming on to two years-ish).  Oh and while I'm in mini rant I do not understand the MU artists that work for MAC, I work in Building Control so its MY JOB to know everything to do with Building Control, if you job is a MAC Mu artist get with the blo*dy programme and know what your company is bringing out and when, just plain sloppy. More girls like us who have a keen interest in makeup and the brand should work for them!  Ok rant over, just them not knowing about collections ect really annoys me.  OH and hope everyone got what they wanted!!!!!!!!!!!!


  Oh no why was it so bad? I totally agree just know your products it's not hard! I do n it's not my job haha! Most the bigger counters Iv been to the girls have been fab (meadowhall & Kingston are amazing! ) but my local (not sure I wanna name n shame incases any artists are members!) they are quite bad to be fair but it is a small counter


----------



## dancewithme (Jun 10, 2014)

rockin said:


> Yes, I've finally got into "We're Back" but I don't think there's anything there I actually want and haven't already got.  What were the lippes that aren't listed?


  I wanted sushi kiss and tangerine dream - plus I think something like "lipblossom" should have been there too. Unless those are US only.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jun 10, 2014)

Nessy said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *kerry-jane88*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Ah cool, they have better stock in house of fraser than in Selfridges.


----------



## ElarnerDawn (Jun 10, 2014)

Hmmm do I need kinda sexy & flamingo??????


----------



## Nessy (Jun 10, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *ElarnerDawn* 





Oh no why was it so bad? I totally agree just know your products it's not hard! I do n it's not my job haha! Most the bigger counters Iv been to the girls have been fab (meadowhall & Kingston are amazing! ) but my local (not sure I wanna name n shame incases any artists are members!) they are quite bad to be fair but it is a small counter


  For me the place is a mess, grotty and unsanitary! The one time I went in the ladies never even asked if I needed any help (I was there for over 20 minutes looking around) and when I did ask for help I got so looked down upon, I just left. For me an awful awful experience. I go past the place twice a year as my other half knows I like MAC and asks if I want to go in, but I see the same girls and the whole appearance of the place, shudder and say no.   Gah!! Why oh why did they bring out the lippies to, I have such a lippie fetish I'm sure of it, so sad I'm going to have to miss, spent to much this month already. Fingers crossed Lady Danger and Pink Pigeon stay till the 25th when I get paid, big ask I know!


----------



## Eims (Jun 10, 2014)

Urgh. I was checking all day and by the time it actually appeared what I wanted was gone. HOF next


----------



## ElarnerDawn (Jun 10, 2014)

Nessy said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *ElarnerDawn*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh no that's horrible! I hate feeling intimidated going into places with snotty staff :-( such a shame!  I know I'm the same with LS I'm obsessed that and blush but I'd still take LS over blush if I had to! I'm going to a big counter on Sunday so I'm hoping they have them! It's been such an expensive makeup month! Dam you mac!!!


----------



## raych1984 (Jun 10, 2014)

ElarnerDawn said:


> Hmmm do I need kinda sexy & flamingo??????


  Flamingo, for sure!!


----------



## ghopkins91 (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm semi-stalking from Thailand, is that sad? My local counter isn't launching til tomorrow - mums been there this morning & they said they've got the stuff but it'll launch tomorrow! She phoned in the afternoon to double check too she manages to get what I'm after!


----------



## Eims (Jun 10, 2014)

I managed to get ONE Dodgy Girl from Brown Thomas. KYY wasn't up at all. Still stalking HOF then


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 10, 2014)

Ooh, maybe I will finally pick up Flamingo. I know it says they're permanent, but does anyone know if they'll be sold elsewhere as well. Would like to swatch it properly before I buy.


----------



## ElarnerDawn (Jun 10, 2014)

ghopkins91 said:


> I'm semi-stalking from Thailand, is that sad? My local counter isn't launching til tomorrow - mums been there this morning & they said they've got the stuff but it'll launch tomorrow! She phoned in the afternoon to double check too she manages to get what I'm after!


  Aww fingers crossed for you babe! Hope your having a fab holiday (I'm very jealous!) x


----------



## laurzrah (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm not sure if I *need* Cheeky bugger... do I?


----------



## ElarnerDawn (Jun 10, 2014)

laurzrah said:


> I'm not sure if I *need* Cheeky bugger... do I?


  My answer is always yes when people ask this! Hehe I did skip the blushes though and I know I'll regret it!


----------



## ElarnerDawn (Jun 10, 2014)

Off the Mac Subject slightly but does anyone have any OCC lip tars??? Iv seen afew I really want but are they really lipglossy? Or do they dry more a LS? I'm not a huge LG fan so I don't know wether to invest in afew or not??


----------



## Erinaceina (Jun 10, 2014)

I think that some of the 'we're back' lippies have already been permanent on counters in the UK - I know I've bought Lady Danger, Milan Mode, and Cockney at my counter within the last two years, not related to any collection.  I really want Flamingo, though, so I'm hoping that that will be available at counters as well as online.


----------



## Dany (Jun 10, 2014)

My True Red finally arrived lol. It's very bright on me and I can't make up my mind whether it suits me: NW20; freckly. 

  Might try it with a very slightly darker lipliner or something.


----------



## staceface (Jun 10, 2014)

is it just me or is everything showing back in stock on the mac site?


----------



## jennyap (Jun 10, 2014)

staceface said:


> is it just me or is everything showing back in stock on the mac site?


  Yup, just coming to say the same. There are still a few odd things showing sold out so I'm hoping it's a genuine restock not just a glitch.  Go get them lippies girls!


----------



## sar555 (Jun 10, 2014)

It's not just you, I just checked and all of Kelly's lipsticks and both blushes are showing back in stock, I was going to post for anyone who thought they have missed out.  Bijou still isn't showing on the mac site, I thought it might have disappeared coz it sold out but I guess it's not there yet


----------



## dancewithme (Jun 10, 2014)

I caved and with the re-stock got Cheeky Bugger. I didn't buy it the first time round because it does seem a bit off to charge £23 for it - but once it sold out, I was feeling regretful!


----------



## Dany (Jun 10, 2014)

Well I think true red is too bright for me but the boyfriend loves it lol.


----------



## Nessy (Jun 10, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Dany* 



Well I think true red is too bright for me but the boyfriend loves it lol.



  Oh dear! Do you normally wear bright reds? I have to agree its bright, I'm NC15 and love it to bits, but I'm a bright lippie kinda girl. Maybe just putting it on and walking around the house (without going out) might be worthwhile to get used to it????


----------



## Dany (Jun 10, 2014)

Dany said:


> Well I think true red is too bright for me but the boyfriend loves it lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear! Do you normally wear bright reds? I have to agree its bright, I'm NC15 and love it to bits, but I'm a bright lippie kinda girl. Maybe just putting it on and walking around the house (without going out) might be worthwhile to get used to it????


  I put it on with a lip brush and it looks a lot better, I put it on all messy like a 5 year old before so that didn't help.  

  It's definitely nice and summery.


----------



## beautycool (Jun 10, 2014)

I had roxo delievered today from pedro Coll  I don't like it my hubby does and others on specktra but I really don't want it so sold on to a mate of mine


----------



## beautycool (Jun 10, 2014)

I have ruby coming  And I missed true red I think I have ordered so much I don't know what I have got and what I haven't lol


----------



## shakinstevens89 (Jun 10, 2014)

Wahhh.. I have missed everything today at work!! Sob! 
  I know it's being released on HOF but not not sure how much more stalking I can handle if it doesn't release soon


----------



## FashionDoll (Jun 10, 2014)

Nessy said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *kerry-jane88*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'm from Manchester and just wanted to say in my personal experience the Mac girls at House of Fraser are usually alot nicer than those at Selfridges. It's quieter too so you're able to browse abit better without having to barge your way through girls at the lipsticks lol.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 10, 2014)

ElarnerDawn said:


> Off the Mac Subject slightly but does anyone have any OCC lip tars??? Iv seen afew I really want but are they really lipglossy? Or do they dry more a LS? I'm not a huge LG fan so I don't know wether to invest in afew or not??


  I have a couple of the metallic ones, but never use them. Found them very drying. Not at all lipglossy, more like those long wearing lipsticks that you need the clear balm on top, but less long wearing.


----------



## FashionDoll (Jun 10, 2014)

raych1984 said:


> Flamingo, for sure!!


  I agree. Flamingo is gorgeous. And the only lustre I've ever found works for me.


----------



## beautycool (Jun 11, 2014)

FashionDoll said:


> I agree. Flamingo is gorgeous. And the only lustre I've ever found works for me.


   I have flamingo  I love lustres lipys


----------



## Nessy (Jun 11, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *FashionDoll* 




I'm from Manchester and just wanted to say in my personal experience the Mac girls at House of Fraser are usually alot nicer than those at Selfridges. It's quieter too so you're able to browse abit better without having to barge your way through girls at the lipsticks lol.


  Thanks for the recommendation, its still a while off and I'm hoping that I can figure out alot of things before then anyway (like what colour eyeshadows I can use, and how to use foundation/blusher properly)  Very excited though, I'm hoping a collection comes out while I'm over


----------



## beautycool (Jun 11, 2014)

Hi ladies hope you all have a brilliant day today  The sun is shining  I'm off to work later  And excited as I'm picking up sweet experience that I had ordered online the other day  I thought I pick it up when due back at work  Hopefully this one works for me otherwise my confidence will be knocked    I'm waiting for my  parcel  now from my friend in Texas hopefully I won't be waiting that long fingers crossed has all my mac goodies in there x and maybe my nars pallete from sephora x


----------



## stacilx (Jun 11, 2014)

So despite my comments yesterday I sent my sister with my card to her local mac today and she managed to pick me up both DG and KYY however they had sold out of SP.


----------



## beautycool (Jun 11, 2014)

Omg look at this lot( squeals ) I love it all  Haven't looked at it yet   Lucky I told the hubby as his got day off work today omg I didn't think it be here this week was only posted 5 th June   Quick time delievery   Can't wait to try my first lime crime ladies


----------



## beautycool (Jun 11, 2014)

Ps hubby had ordered a screwdriver from Home Depot lol that's why his keeping his mouth closed as he knows he won't be getting nothing more if he starts lol   Anyways I need to get ready for work now  boo hoo


----------



## staceface (Jun 11, 2014)

i wish i'd bought strip poker


----------



## lxvefool (Jun 11, 2014)

staceface said:


> i wish i'd bought strip poker


  That's the annoying thing about having the online and instore release on the same day - no time to decide you want something else and have another opportunity to grab it


----------



## dancewithme (Jun 11, 2014)

My order from the Osbournes restock (Cheeky Bugger & Sweet&Sour lipstick) is now marked as dispatched, whilst my original Osbournes order (all the Kelly lippies) is still 'in warehouse'! I'm hoping this is a bubble wrap envelope vs box delay because I ordered the big bottle of Face&Body foundation with my Kelly lippies and not a case of me not getting my lipsticks!


----------



## stacilx (Jun 11, 2014)

staceface said:


> i wish i'd bought strip poker


 I'm also regretting not going for it now


----------



## ElarnerDawn (Jun 11, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> I have a couple of the metallic ones, but never use them. Found them very drying. Not at all lipglossy, more like those long wearing lipsticks that you need the clear balm on top, but less long wearing.


Thanks chick I may skip them for now, I do fancy afew of the dark metallic ones but will wait till Autumn for the vampy lipsticks


----------



## ElarnerDawn (Jun 11, 2014)

beautycool said:


> Omg look at this lot( squeals ) I love it all  Haven't looked at it yet   Lucky I told the hubby as his got day off work today omg I didn't think it be here this week was only posted 5 th June   Quick time delievery   Can't wait to try my first lime crime ladies


OMG I'm so jel!!!! You will love lime crime Iv got 3lipsticks and 3 velvitines they are fab! Xxx


----------



## staceface (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## nikou (Jun 11, 2014)

staceface said:


>


  I emailed them and got the same response. Playland will be released text week too.


----------



## shakinstevens89 (Jun 11, 2014)

Next week? Nothing like dragging it out...


----------



## nikou (Jun 11, 2014)

shakinstevens89 said:


> Next week? Nothing like dragging it out...


  House of fraser never bring anything out on time. I find it so irtitating!


----------



## FashionDoll (Jun 11, 2014)

beautycool said:


> Omg look at this lot( squeals ) I love it all  Haven't looked at it yet   Lucky I told the hubby as his got day off work today omg I didn't think it be here this week was only posted 5 th June   Quick time delievery   Can't wait to try my first lime crime ladies


  Wow I am very jealous right now lol. You are going to have so much fun playing with all your new goodies. Enjoy!


----------



## FashionDoll (Jun 11, 2014)

nikou said:


> I emailed them and got the same response. Playland will be released text week too.


  I can't believe how behind they are, at least those that missed out may be able to now get hold of what they wanted. They had Playland in store last Thursday so who knows whats going on with their online store to be so late releasing it.


----------



## FashionDoll (Jun 11, 2014)

I was wondering if any of you could help me with something. I have some make up I'm wanting to sell on the CB.I know some of you have sales and I just wanted to know if you sanitize your used make up before selling or if you let the buyer do it themselves? I've never sold make up before so I'm not really sure what to do. I don't have anything to sanitize with as I've never had to do it before. I've read great things about the beauty so clean products but it's like £10 each for the wipes and spray and I don't want to have to pay more out when I'm trying to make money. Is it ok to sell products not sanitized and let the buyer do it? Or is it going to stop people from buying them? I would obviously state in the sale that it is the buyers responsibility. Just wanted to get your opinions on this and what you do? The things I'd be selling are lipsticks, lipgloss, pigments, powder blush and maybe cream and powder eyeshadows.


----------



## pnfpn (Jun 11, 2014)

ElarnerDawn said:


> Off the Mac Subject slightly but does anyone have any OCC lip tars??? Iv seen afew I really want but are they really lipglossy? Or do they dry more a LS? I'm not a huge LG fan so I don't know wether to invest in afew or not??


  The normal ones are dry, if you have lips that don't give you much hassle you'll be fine wearing them. I've tried a metallic one, I really like those - they look glossy because of the finish but stay put really well. I'm not a fan of how the stained ones look so I've never tried them.


----------



## pnfpn (Jun 11, 2014)

FashionDoll said:


> I was wondering if any of you could help me with something. I have some make up I'm wanting to sell on the CB.I know some of you have sales and I just wanted to know if you sanitize your used make up before selling or if you let the buyer do it themselves? I've never sold make up before so I'm not really sure what to do. I don't have anything to sanitize with as I've never had to do it before. I've read great things about the beauty so clean products but it's like £10 each for the wipes and spray and I don't want to have to pay more out when I'm trying to make money. Is it ok to sell products not sanitized and let the buyer do it? Or is it going to stop people from buying them? I would obviously state in the sale that it is the buyers responsibility. Just wanted to get your opinions on this and what you do? The things I'd be selling are lipsticks, lipgloss, pigments, powder blush and maybe cream and powder eyeshadows.


  I've sold on the Makeup Exchange sub on reddit. I always sanitise before I send anything out. I would hate to receive something from someone that was unsanitary - I still sanitise stuff I receive too just so I'm sure. You can always ask your buyer though.

  I bought some surgical spirit from Superdrug and spritz that on the stuff. You can buy the isopropyl (rubbing alcohol) stuff from Amazon. I keep it in an empty face spritzer for convenience.

  If you have used lipglosses with wands there is no way to sanitise if you have used the applicator. You may want to full disclosure that because some might not want t o buy double dipped products. All the other stuff is easy to sanitise - minus pigments but you can sanitise the lids inside to make sure its clean.


----------



## FashionDoll (Jun 11, 2014)

pnfpn said:


> I've sold on the Makeup Exchange sub on reddit. I always sanitise before I send anything out. I would hate to receive something from someone that was unsanitary - I still sanitise stuff I receive too just so I'm sure. You can always ask your buyer though.  I bought some surgical spirit from Superdrug and spritz that on the stuff. You can buy the isopropyl (rubbing alcohol) stuff from Amazon. I keep it in an empty face spritzer for convenience.  If you have used lipglosses with wands there is no way to sanitise if you have used the applicator. You may want to full disclosure that because some might not want t o buy double dipped products. All the other stuff is easy to sanitise - minus pigments but you can sanitise the lids inside to make sure its clean.


  Thank you so much I really appreciate your help and I'll definitely look into what you've suggested. I just know that I'm OCD and would always have to sanitize things I'd bought for myself and personally would prefer if the seller wouldn't do it before sending as I wouldn't like not knowing what they had used to sanitize and whether or not it had affected the make up negatively. I would of course give full disclosure of anything that either had or hadn't been or couldn't be sanitized. Just wanted to hear what others do so thanks. Very helpful.


----------



## beautycool (Jun 11, 2014)

Hi can u use surgical spirit on lippys like spritz them with that  I always want to clean my lippys even though I just use them I just feel that they are clean then if that makes sence   I wouldn't know how to clean pressed bronzers like the ones I have from aqua Coll  And blushs So I just need some surgical spirit  Hubby's has lots of that ibrosdol alcholo what ever it's called but x I feel that maybe too strong x  But surgical spirit would be fine then ?  How do you clean a lippy then  Do you put surgical sprit in a bowl or spritz it  Then ?


----------



## beautycool (Jun 11, 2014)

Right from my box so far  Love patent pink it pulls a pinky light purple  Playland mmmmmm like the colour  It goes on abit bitty when I apply  Maybe because it's the actuall lippy or is it my lips  I use other frosts I have in that box they went on fine  I love toying around bit bright but do like it's diff  I put that on with playland it looked brill  Woodrose is it from proenza omg that was nice  Like crime cannot rember the colour it was a nude that was ok omg smells but stronger than mac lippys love formula  Very pointed lippy to get a good line when using it  The nude from pedro was ok x  good choice   Lipglosses from playland I tried live it up it's ok And a pinky colour love it  And for your amusement mmmmm I do like the pink on my lips n cheeks   But I feel like it's going to get lots of germs no matter how many times I wash my hands before lol  And now it's all messed up lol instead of looking like new lol OCD LOL and I wouldn't like to use a brush with it tbh I can not stand putting a brush into wet stuff  Just fussy x lol  That's some of my goodies will take pics try to once baby asleep x


----------



## beautycool (Jun 11, 2014)

All my items that was in my boxi never have no custom charges I'm always lucky saying that I have had one custom charge of 11.00 pounds on about four nail polishes lol but if I would of had a charge this would of been a lot  The chance I take though   But if I would of got them all delievered sooner it still wouldn't of been out in uk well playlands x  and the proenza  But I got what I wanted anyhow x  I have had a play with some lipsticks x  Gosh the sephora one smells lush but v v bright x I may try playland under Neath x  To tone it down   Love them   Picked up sweet experience today from debs I do like it  suits me


----------



## pnfpn (Jun 11, 2014)

beautycool said:


> Then ?


  What I do for lipstick is spray the bullet and then wipe it on a tissue so the top layer of hte lipstick is gone then spray again so its sanitised. Then spray inside the lid and the tube and wipe that down.

  For pressed products you can just spray the top and let it dry. You can scrape away the top layer  with a clean mascara wand and spray then too. Don't do that to products with a pattern.

  You can use surgical spirit or isopropyl alcohol, either will work.


----------



## jennyap (Jun 11, 2014)

You really want to get 99% alcohol, otherwise you're introducing water (which can harbour/grow bacteria) to the product and doing the opposite of what you're trying to do.


----------



## beautycool (Jun 11, 2014)

Oh gosh I use the alcholo the hubby gets from work then it's called that stuff beginning with I  I just don't trust myself to use it lol as may ruin x my lippys x   That's what I'm frightened off   Thanks for advice ladies


----------



## beautycool (Jun 11, 2014)

My new lippy organiser that came also today  Felt like Christmas but had to go flaming work  X   Anyhow I have work tomorw but will try swatch x some tomorw later x


----------



## beautycool (Jun 11, 2014)

For pressed powders when you squirt them with alcohol how many squirts ( obviously not so it's damp)   And do you have to scrape off powder from the top then  I did this with a cheap bronzer the other week And u can see the scrape lines nect to each other on the pallete lol no matter how many times I put a brush on it  The lines are not coming out don't look to bad  Though xxxx What's the trick of scraping x


----------



## beautycool (Jun 11, 2014)

Just thought I can watch a you tube on scraping bronzer ))))


----------



## laurzrah (Jun 12, 2014)

Can't stop thinking about Cheeky bugger... skipper's remorse!


----------



## dancewithme (Jun 12, 2014)

Just got my Osbournes order in - total disappointment! Dodgy girl, kind of as expected, isn't for me - but I didn't like Up the Amp either, Kelly Yum Yum is ok, but I have Pink Pigeon already which is really similar, Strip Poker is also ok, but I have loads of shades that are close enough. Riot House is a disaster! It's having an extreme fight with my freckles which in turn makes my eyebrows look related to Oscar the Grouch! Trying it with a darker orange lipliner only made it worse. Hopefully it'll look better with a heavy coverage foundation  The blush is allright, but not really a standout shade - though that's probably what I need for my collection as most of my blushes are _too_ standout.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 12, 2014)

Had a look at the collection at HoF today, but decided to pass altogether. It's nice, like KYY, but like it's been said, it's not that special. The blushes are nice, but not needed, especially not at £23 each. Money saved.


----------



## nikou (Jun 12, 2014)

dancewithme said:


> Just got my Osbournes order in - total disappointment! Dodgy girl, kind of as expected, isn't for me - but I didn't like Up the Amp either, Kelly Yum Yum is ok, but I have Pink Pigeon already which is really similar, Strip Poker is also ok, but I have loads of shades that are close enough. Riot House is a disaster! It's having an extreme fight with my freckles which in turn makes my eyebrows look related to Oscar the Grouch! Trying it with a darker orange lipliner only made it worse. Hopefully it'll look better with a heavy coverage foundation  The blush is allright, but not really a standout shade - though that's probably what I need for my collection as most of my blushes are _too_ standout.


  I'm sorry to hear that. I skipped riot house because I knew it would just look so disgusting on me. It looks too light and light matte finishes which cling to dry patches on my lips are not good at all!  What lipsticks do you have which are close to strip poker?  I doubt dodgy girl will suit me..but we'll just have to see!  I skipped kellys blush cause I just have sooo many wearable pinks and corals...I just don't need it!


----------



## staceface (Jun 12, 2014)

Riot house looks really nice with a gloss over it. Dodgy girl pulls more pinky on me which I think makes it more wearable.


----------



## dancewithme (Jun 12, 2014)

nikou said:


> I skipped kellys blush cause I just have sooo many wearable pinks and corals...I just don't need it!


  I had hoped Riot house would've been ok, because I really love Sounds Like Noise and Pure decoration, and I hoped it would have been in the middle of those two. But it just looks very very strange 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Myth is very close in colour to Strip Poker, and Close Contact is just slightly darker. From what I have, Please Me is pinker, Kinda Sexy is darker, and Blankety is also darker but they're all close enough for someone like me that hardly ever wears nudey shades anyways.


----------



## dancewithme (Jun 12, 2014)

staceface said:


> Dodgy girl pulls more pinky on me which I think makes it more wearable.


  Will try it with a gloss over it! Might be nice with some of the glosses I got from the Christmas sets last year. Though only for a hair-up day - I have hip length hair so any time I wear gloss without a ponytail I get hair stuck to my mouth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Looks like a not-very-fetching beard.


----------



## Eims (Jun 12, 2014)

I LOVE Dodgy Girl. Definitely pulls pinker on me. It's everything I wanted Airborne Unicorn to be but it just wasn't and was really hard to wear.

  I really love it with Embrace Me liner


----------



## laurzrah (Jun 12, 2014)

I wore Dodgy girl today - it is so nice! The formula is perfection, really creamy and long-lasting. If you can grab this, definitely do


----------



## stacilx (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm still waiting for my debenhams packet to arrive to try these but luckily after regretting not going for strip poker I found someone that didn't like it and only wanted £16 as apposed to the eBay price of like £30 so I've got that coming too just hope it looks ok on me as blankety is the only nude I own at the moment.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Jun 12, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Had a look at the collection at HoF today, but decided to pass altogether. It's nice, like KYY, but like it's been said, it's not that special. The blushes are nice, but not needed, especially not at £23 each. Money saved.


  Exactly my thoughts. I was all about this collection at the start but now it's all meh. The only thing i ended up really wanting was the Sharon blush but when they are 23 big ones it's just not worth it and i probably have something very similar already if i checked my collection.


----------



## Nessy (Jun 12, 2014)

So how is everyone feeling about the other collections?


----------



## Nessy (Jun 12, 2014)

beautycool said:


> Anyhow I have work tomorw but will try swatch x some tomorw later x


  I'd love to see it with makeup in


----------



## staceface (Jun 12, 2014)

Nessy said:


> So how is everyone feeling about the other collections?


 A bit meh really lorde and moody blooms aren't doing it for me.


----------



## Nessy (Jun 12, 2014)

staceface said:


> A bit meh really lorde and moody blooms aren't doing it for me.


  I really want the lorde lippy but I don't know whether I'd really wear it, might just get it and have it as my "only" dark purple shade as I'm very much a pink/red kinda gal.

  I'd like to get one lippy and two of the fluidlines from Moody Blooms but I'm really unsure, the lippy I could probably live without and I've never used fluidlines before so I don't know whether I would get along with them.

  I'm trying to buy stuff I'm going to use and not go crazy and getting caught up with the hype!


----------



## beautycool (Jun 12, 2014)

Nessy said:


> I'd love to see it with makeup in


    Hi yer I don't know what to put in it ATM x Hun x  I haven't a clue I wanted all my gold milani in there but some of it is at my other friends still  I have more stuff to ship at hers and my other friends I have a load of samples to ship too  From my orders I got the important bits  lol I got to think what I can put in there  It's got to look good x  Or I may just put it bk in box till we move as we in middle of moving ATM Hun  x


----------



## staceface (Jun 12, 2014)

Nessy said:


> I really want the lorde lippy but I don't know whether I'd really wear it, might just get it and have it as my "only" dark purple shade as I'm very much a pink/red kinda gal.  I'd like to get one lippy and two of the fluidlines from Moody Blooms but I'm really unsure, the lippy I could probably live without and I've never used fluidlines before so I don't know whether I would get along with them.  I'm trying to buy stuff I'm going to use and not go crazy and getting caught up with the hype!


 Yeah fantasy of flowers, playland, alluring aquatic and osbournes have hit my purse hard. So I'm relieved to know I'm not to bothered about the next few.


----------



## lxvefool (Jun 13, 2014)

It's up on HOF!


----------



## laurzrah (Jun 13, 2014)

Everything's up on HOF, but such low stock! Less than 10 in stock of the lipsticks


----------



## lxvefool (Jun 13, 2014)

laurzrah said:


> Everything's up on HOF, but such low stock! Less than 10 in stock of the lipsticks


  There were many more when I looked, so they must be selling fast! No Strip Poker that I saw though.


----------



## laurzrah (Jun 13, 2014)

I caved and ordered Cheeky bugger 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I swatched it after work in Selfridges on Wednesday, and it was pretty lush. Paler and creamier than a lot of peach blushes I have - definitely not orange


----------



## staceface (Jun 13, 2014)

Strip poker is there now too.


----------



## lxvefool (Jun 13, 2014)

staceface said:


> Strip poker is there now too.


  Thanks, I iust saw it!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 13, 2014)

lxvefool said:


> There were many more when I looked, so they must be selling fast! No Strip Poker that I saw though.


  Strip Poker only comes up as an option if you click on the colour underneath the lipstick (when you have the other products showing too, not the individual lipstick page. Try this: http://www.houseoffraser.co.uk/M%C2%B7A%C2%B7C+Kelly+Lipstick/202820678,default,pd.html


----------



## lxvefool (Jun 13, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Strip Poker only comes up as an option if you click on the colour underneath the lipstick (when you have the other products showing too, not the individual lipstick page. Try this: http://www.houseoffraser.co.uk/M·A·C+Kelly+Lipstick/202820678,default,pd.html


  Thanks Hun, must be a little glitch, how weird!


----------



## trop50 (Jun 13, 2014)

Sorry if this has already been asked, but does anyone know if the Pedro Lourenço collection will be on HoF or Debenhams? Serious skippers remorse on the quad!


----------



## beautycool (Jun 13, 2014)

trop50 said:


> Sorry if this has already been asked, but does anyone know if the Pedro Lourenço collection will be on HoF or Debenhams? Serious skippers remorse on the quad!


  Hi Hun x  I'm not sure I got told from my mac store  That it was going to be self ridges exclusive and just mac ( that's why I ordered a lot from the USA ) just incase I couldn't get here as I got told it may not come here that was before it came out in uk   But they could be wrong but tbh if it was going to come out wouldn't it of already made it in the shops  Being osbourne has released in debs and HOF now you would of thought pedro would release before osbourne in departments stores Hun if it was coming out  Just a thought !!! You never know with mac x


----------



## trop50 (Jun 13, 2014)

beautycool said:


> Hi Hun x  I'm not sure I got told from my mac store  That it was going to be self ridges exclusive and just mac ( that's why I ordered a lot from the USA ) just incase I couldn't get here as I got told it may not come here that was before it came out in uk   But they could be wrong but tbh if it was going to come out wouldn't it of already made it in the shops  Being osbourne has released in debs and HOF now you would of thought pedro would release before osbourne in departments stores Hun if it was coming out  Just a thought !!! You never know with mac x


 Oh okay, thanks! Yeah, you can never be sure with MAC, a girl at my local counter told me Playland was going to be a selfridges exclusive too, but that wasn't the case so I'm just gonna have to wait and see! X


----------



## beautycool (Jun 13, 2014)

Do you rember playland on mac uk saying coming soon omg we had to wait about two months lol xxxx  Here's my pedro Coll  I had Roxo or what ever it's called I didn't like it on me but am selling it to a mate x And I have ruby waiting for me in the states well I am still waiting for my friends to send another two or three parcels to me   Here's my pedro Coll think that's all I got out of this Coll x


----------



## beautycool (Jun 13, 2014)

beautycool said:


> Do you rember playland on mac uk saying coming soon omg we had to wait about two months lol xxxx  Here's my pedro Coll  I had Roxo or what ever it's called I didn't like it on me but am selling it to a mate x And I have ruby waiting for me in the states well I am still waiting for my friends to send another two or three parcels to me   Here's my pedro Coll think that's all I got out of this Coll x


----------



## beautycool (Jun 13, 2014)

Omg I forgot the two lipglosses  Buy one get one free lol  Bought gold mirror and had mirror sent  So mac sent out the correct lipgloss and told us by email to keep the other one    That's what happened to the proenza blush I got that free as I had ordered the pink one and got the orange one   So got that for free they refunded me back  x


----------



## nikou (Jun 13, 2014)

HoF was very sneaky releasing the osbourne collections when they said it would be out next week.  I got my Osborne debenhams order today. KYY is


----------



## rockin (Jun 13, 2014)

My Osbournes order has arrived today, too.  I had to wait until my parents had gone home before I could open it though.

  I've just tried on Kelly Yum Yum, and it's definitely much easier to wear than Candy Yum Yum.  I've only swatched Cheeky Bugger on the back of my hand, but I like it.  It's going to be a nice, subtle colour on my cheeks.


----------



## Nessy (Jun 13, 2014)

Hello girls, my MAC Osbournes stuff came today and oh my god, I love love Kelly Yum Yum and Peaches & Cream, got to have a light touch with the P&C though lol


----------



## raych1984 (Jun 13, 2014)

Nessy said:


> Hello girls, my MAC Osbournes stuff came today and oh my god, I love love Kelly Yum Yum and Peaches & Cream, got to have a light touch with the P&C though lol


  Beautiful!!! :eyelove:


----------



## raych1984 (Jun 13, 2014)

nikou said:


> HoF was very sneaky releasing the osbourne collections when they said it would be out next week.  I got my Osborne debenhams order today. KYY is


----------



## rockin (Jun 13, 2014)

Quite impressed with Kelly Yum Yum.  It has just lasted through an egg and bacon bap and a Magnum with minimal wear.


----------



## Nessy (Jun 13, 2014)

rockin said:


> Quite impressed with Kelly Yum Yum.  It has just lasted through an egg and bacon bap and a Magnum with minimal wear.


  Wow that sounds tasty!!!


----------



## ElarnerDawn (Jun 14, 2014)

Nessy said:


> Hello girls, my MAC Osbournes stuff came today and oh my god, I love love Kelly Yum Yum and Peaches & Cream, got to have a light touch with the P&C though lol


Ahhh you look stunning!!!


----------



## ElarnerDawn (Jun 14, 2014)

rockin said:


> Quite impressed with Kelly Yum Yum.  It has just lasted through an egg and bacon bap and a Magnum with minimal wear.


 I thought the same with KYY it really is hard to get off lol I had to wear it to the gym the other day because it wouldn't budge! I got some really funny looks haha!


----------



## staceface (Jun 14, 2014)

Woo riot house and strip poker just got here! Collection done!


----------



## ElarnerDawn (Jun 14, 2014)

Nessy said:


> So how is everyone feeling about the other collections?


I'm debating pure heroine still! And I may pick up a eyeshadow or 2 from moody blooms, maybe a Fluidline aswell if funds allow me lol, have u gals seen rocky horror is another collection for Autumn! I hope it's not Just all red LS!


----------



## rockin (Jun 14, 2014)

I'm wanting some of the Moody Blooms eyeshadows, and maybe a fluidline or two.  Possibly 2 of the lipsticks as well, unless I can persuade myself that I have dupes already.

  Rocky Horror sounds really interesting - I'll be looking out for that one and hope it doesn't disappoint.

  I also want some of the transformation nail polishes.


----------



## ghopkins91 (Jun 14, 2014)

rockin said:


> I'm wanting some of the Moody Blooms eyeshadows, and maybe a fluidline or two.  Possibly 2 of the lipsticks as well, unless I can persuade myself that I have dupes already.  Rocky Horror sounds really interesting - I'll be looking out for that one and hope it doesn't disappoint.  I also want some of the transformation nail polishes.


  I'm after exactly the same as you. Also intrigued by the Lipstick in gold packaging mentioned in the Early buzz thread & Simpsons.. Gotta do some serious saving though - my purse has been hit HARD this week - had quite a large duty free haul, picked up some Thai make up & mum managed to pick up all my bits from Osbournes & a l/a from Playland. Ouch.


----------



## ghopkins91 (Jun 14, 2014)

Nessy said:


> Hello girls, my MAC Osbournes stuff came today and oh my god, I love love Kelly Yum Yum and Peaches & Cream, got to have a light touch with the P&C though lol


  You look fab!!


----------



## beautycool (Jun 14, 2014)

Here's my list   Moody blooms mac Coll   Bred for Beauty Mid-tone blue pink the pink may have too much pigment etc.  Worldly Wealth Shimmering peachy bronze (Repromote) really want the peach $21.00 each   Sheen Lipsticks mineralise $17 Quite the thing 3)# Lust extract 2)# Phenomenal 4)# Moody bloom 1)# Phorescent5)    Eyeshadow $15.00 each   Blooming mad ( purple ) def want  Hidden motive ( purple ) def want  Artistic liscence def want    Def prob going to skip Simpsons x  And maybe skip the other Coll Out after that I can't think what it's called now x  I'm not sure about the fluid colours as not got any anyhow x


----------



## FashionDoll (Jun 14, 2014)

Nessy said:


> Hello girls, my MAC Osbournes stuff came today and oh my god, I love love Kelly Yum Yum and Peaches & Cream, got to have a light touch with the P&C though lol


  KYY looks gorgeous on you! I got it too and I like it but don't love it like I thought I would. I do have alot of similar colours but they're all matte so it's nice to have it in a different formula. I definitely didn't need it though and kind of regret it. I got both blushes but haven't used either yet as I don't know if to keep them. They are both very pretty but not sure I need them. I might just keep Cheeky Bugger as I'm very pale so it's probably the better of the two. I'm glad you're happy with it, it looks beautiful on you.  I also got Cranberry lip liner but I don't know if to keep this either as I don't have any lipsticks this colour and don't know what I'd wear it with. I'm not sure yet though. Got DG and RH lipsticks aswell. I love DG, it's my favourite thing from the whole collection. It pulls more pink on me so it's more wearable. RH was awful. I love the colour and I think I can pull it off quite well but the formula was a disaster! I'm wanting to try it over a liner before giving up on it but I have no idea what liner to try as I can't think of anything that's similar in colour. Does anybody have any suggestions?


----------



## FashionDoll (Jun 14, 2014)

ElarnerDawn said:


> I thought the same with KYY it really is hard to get off lol I had to wear it to the gym the other day because it wouldn't budge! I got some really funny looks haha!


  I know I had the same problem I couldn't get it off lol. It left such a strong stain even after scrubbing it with my makeup remover. I love the lasting power.


----------



## beautycool (Jun 14, 2014)

My playland collection  Did want a few more of the glosses and lippys really and the cc but the cc arnt v hygienic   But love them I love everything x️


----------



## stacilx (Jun 14, 2014)

So with all the hype over the osbournes collection I decided to skip the pedro one and am now having serious buyers remorse over the eyeshadow palette it's just so pretty, has it been in stores yet or does anyone know if it's likely to hit debenhams online ?


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 14, 2014)

stacilx said:


> So with all the hype over the osbournes collection I decided to skip the pedro one and am now having serious buyers remorse over the eyeshadow palette it's just so pretty, has it been in stores yet or does anyone know if it's likely to hit debenhams online ?


  I seriously doubt it since everything else is now out at Debenhams (except for the Proenza coll).


----------



## beautycool (Jun 14, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> I seriously doubt it since everything else is now out at Debenhams (except for the Proenza coll).


   It was just a coll for mac only I think like I got told  But if it was coming out in debs etc it would of been out before the osbourne Coll  Was it online at Selfridges ? Can't rember   Like Anita said  Not going to be out anywhere else   ( unless mac surprises us x )


----------



## stacilx (Jun 15, 2014)

Bugger to eBay I go... I bet this is gonna be costly !! xoxo


----------



## rockin (Jun 15, 2014)

Have L'Oreal Infallible eyeshadows been discontinued?  I've not seen any new colours in a long time, and they don't seem to have restocked in Boots or Superdrug.  However, I was in Poundland yesterday and they had them in Blue Curacao and Pebble Grey.

  I also haven't seen any new Maybelline Colour Tattoos for a very long time, whilst the US seem to keep getting new ones.  Don't the cosmetics companies like us?


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 15, 2014)

rockin said:


> Have L'Oreal Infallible eyeshadows been discontinued?  I've not seen any new colours in a long time, and they don't seem to have restocked in Boots or Superdrug.  However, I was in Poundland yesterday and they had them in Blue Curacao and Pebble Grey.
> 
> I also haven't seen any new Maybelline Colour Tattoos for a very long time, whilst the US seem to keep getting new ones.  Don't the cosmetics companies like us?


  I don't have any official info, but I have noticed the same. So yeah, probably. Have you seen any swatches for new colours on the net? Can you let me know the link(s) please? I love the L'Oreal ones especially.


----------



## NextSupreme (Jun 15, 2014)

rockin said:


> Have L'Oreal Infallible eyeshadows been discontinued?  I've not seen any new colours in a long time, and they don't seem to have restocked in Boots or Superdrug.  However, I was in Poundland yesterday and they had them in Blue Curacao and Pebble Grey.  I also haven't seen any new Maybelline Colour Tattoos for a very long time, whilst the US seem to keep getting new ones.  Don't the cosmetics companies like us?


  And we don't have the color elixirs  the tattoos are confusing, the US get limited edition colours (seem to remember a nude line recently) but we hardly even have half of the permanent shades, which also have different names!


----------



## rockin (Jun 15, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> I don't have any official info, but I have noticed the same. So yeah, probably. Have you seen any swatches for new colours on the net? Can you let me know the link(s) please? I love the L'Oreal ones especially.


 
  I spotted this last week  http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2014/06/maybelline-dare-go-nude-color-tattoo-eyeshadows-fall-2014.html

  We didn't get all the new colours the US got a while back, so  I'm not holding my breath for these.


----------



## ghopkins91 (Jun 15, 2014)

Has anyone tried any of the US colour tattoos? I have 'Nude Compliment' which a friend sent me from the last LE nude ones they released - I really love it but it definitely doesn't last as long as the ones I have from the UK. Wondering whether its just that shade or if the formula is different for all of them..


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 15, 2014)

rockin said:


> I spotted this last week  http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2014/06/maybelline-dare-go-nude-color-tattoo-eyeshadows-fall-2014.html
> 
> We didn't get all the new colours the US got a while back, so  I'm not holding my breath for these.


  Ah, thanks, I'm not keen on these colours. I've bought the spring Infallible eyeshadows from eBay, those were really pretty colours.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Jun 15, 2014)

ghopkins91 said:


> Has anyone tried any of the US colour tattoos? I have 'Nude Compliment' which a friend sent me from the last LE nude ones they released - I really love it but it definitely doesn't last as long as the ones I have from the UK. Wondering whether its just that shade or if the formula is different for all of them..


  I've got the all apart from the new ones as I love the color tattoos so much. Really like the look of the plum one from the new collection just waiting for them to appear on ebay. My favourite ever one was the seashore frosts limited edition duochrome one it was so unique and looks fab over a black base or just on it's own blending out into the crease.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Jun 15, 2014)

rockin said:


> Have L'Oreal Infallible eyeshadows been discontinued?  I've not seen any new colours in a long time, and they don't seem to have restocked in Boots or Superdrug.  However, I was in Poundland yesterday and they had them in Blue Curacao and Pebble Grey.
> 
> I also haven't seen any new Maybelline Colour Tattoos for a very long time, whilst the US seem to keep getting new ones.  Don't the cosmetics companies like us?


  If you ever find one called Golden Mahogany which i think was a limited edition shade, grab it! It's so beautiful especially if you have blue peepers. I'm excited to try those new l'oreal eyeshadows which you can use wet or dry. I heard they were like a pressed version of the infallibles


----------



## ElarnerDawn (Jun 16, 2014)

ghopkins91 said:


> Has anyone tried any of the US colour tattoos? I have 'Nude Compliment' which a friend sent me from the last LE nude ones they released - I really love it but it definitely doesn't last as long as the ones I have from the UK. Wondering whether its just that shade or if the formula is different for all of them..


 I really wanted one as a primer apparently some are dupes of painterly? But I can't even get them on eBay :-( Iv only got about 3 colour tattoos, I'm not the biggest fan of cream eyeshadows but now summers coming up I may dabble in them again because of there stating power


----------



## ghopkins91 (Jun 16, 2014)

ElarnerDawn said:


> I really wanted one as a primer apparently some are dupes of painterly? But I can't even get them on eBay :-( Iv only got about 3 colour tattoos, I'm not the biggest fan of cream eyeshadows but now summers coming up I may dabble in them again because of there stating power


  I actually think they have better staying power than Painterly. I have the worlds oiliest eyelids & if I use painterly alone as a primer my shadows only wear for about 4 hours whereas I get about 8 hours with the colour tattoos!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 17, 2014)

Just saw on Temptalia about the new mineralize blushes and eyeshadow duos (new permanent shades), does anyone know when we're getting those in the UK?


----------



## ElarnerDawn (Jun 17, 2014)

ghopkins91 said:


> I actually think they have better staying power than Painterly. I have the worlds oiliest eyelids & if I use painterly alone as a primer my shadows only wear for about 4 hours whereas I get about 8 hours with the colour tattoos!


 Oh really!? I wish we had them over here! If you see anyone selling them let me know lol I need to try these bad boys out!


----------



## Nessy (Jun 17, 2014)

Man oh Man is it hot over here!! What does everyone do makeup wise when its hot and sticky like it is now. I'm always worried if I wear my foundations I'm going to look like a melting candle lol!!  Well just gone through the collections and depending on swatches looks like I'll be getting the following:  MAC Moody Blooms Black Ivy Nightshade Lucky Green Glorious Intent Pheromonal Quite the Thing  MAC The Simpsons Natcho Cheese Explosion Grand Pumpkin Red Blazer Itcy & Scracty & Sexy That Trillon Dollar Look Quad Nail Stickers Lashes (only if special packaging)  MAC Rocky Horror Sahara RIRi Sm Deep Love Bad Fairy Formidable.  Just noticed I'm wanting a couple of eyeshadows, think I'm going to have to spend the following nights/days messing around with eyeshadow to see what suit's me and what doesn't as when I had black hair I loved nothing more than wearing bright eyeshadow so would love to do that again.  Whats everyone else getting????


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 17, 2014)

Nessy said:


> Man oh Man is it hot over here!! What does everyone do makeup wise when its hot and sticky like it is now. I'm always worried if I wear my foundations I'm going to look like a melting candle lol!!  Well just gone through the collections and depending on swatches looks like I'll be getting the following:  MAC Moody Blooms Black Ivy Nightshade Lucky Green Glorious Intent Pheromonal Quite the Thing  MAC The Simpsons Natcho Cheese Explosion Grand Pumpkin Red Blazer Itcy & Scracty & Sexy That Trillon Dollar Look Quad Nail Stickers Lashes (only if special packaging)  MAC Rocky Horror Sahara RIRi Sm Deep Love Bad Fairy Formidable.  Just noticed I'm wanting a couple of eyeshadows, think I'm going to have to spend the following nights/days messing around with eyeshadow to see what suit's me and what doesn't as when I had black hair I loved nothing more than wearing bright eyeshadow so would love to do that again.  Whats everyone else getting????


  Are these all coming out next month? I'm so out of the Mac loop, need to look into them. I've seen the Moody Blues swatches and I do like a few of the eyeshadows, but I don't NEED them. I'll have a think.


----------



## ghopkins91 (Jun 17, 2014)

Nessy said:


> Man oh Man is it hot over here!! What does everyone do makeup wise when its hot and sticky like it is now. I'm always worried if I wear my foundations I'm going to look like a melting candle!


  I work in maternity so it's always boiling hot & I'm terrified of melting too lol! I still wear a full face - though I only wear eyeshadow if I'm working a short day, I'm lucky if I even have time to quickly powder & there's no way I can get eyeshadow to look good at the end of a 13hr shift without reapplying through the day.  I just go super thin & light with my base & use waterproof or long wearing makeup in a bid to look half decent through the hot days lol! Pretty much the same if I'm not working and it's hot, though I'm happier to go slightly more bare faced when not at work.


----------



## ElarnerDawn (Jun 17, 2014)

Nessy said:


> Man oh Man is it hot over here!! What does everyone do makeup wise when its hot and sticky like it is now. I'm always worried if I wear my foundations I'm going to look like a melting candle lol!!  Well just gone through the collections and depending on swatches looks like I'll be getting the following:  MAC Moody Blooms Black Ivy Nightshade Lucky Green Glorious Intent Pheromonal Quite the Thing  MAC The Simpsons Natcho Cheese Explosion Grand Pumpkin Red Blazer Itcy & Scracty & Sexy That Trillon Dollar Look Quad Nail Stickers Lashes (only if special packaging)  MAC Rocky Horror Sahara RIRi Sm Deep Love Bad Fairy Formidable.  Just noticed I'm wanting a couple of eyeshadows, think I'm going to have to spend the following nights/days messing around with eyeshadow to see what suit's me and what doesn't as when I had black hair I loved nothing more than wearing bright eyeshadow so would love to do that again.  Whats everyone else getting????


 Impressive list!!!!!  My list so far is  The gold Fluidline and the purple eyeshadow from moody blooms The 15 eyeshadow palette from brooke shields coll  from Simpsons I wan both blush and the IS&S & red blazer lipglass  Also I want Pander me, fashion revival, living ledgend & nouvelle vouge from the matte coll   Gonna be an expensive few months haha!  Also I use my UD all nighter setting spray in the heat it works a treat! I also use it when I go to the gym over light foundation (I'm not brave enough to go naked face haha) and it keeps that and my brows in place through sweating my ass off lol xx


----------



## ElarnerDawn (Jun 17, 2014)

Oh and I want deep love & the pigment from rocky horror! am very in impressed with the eyeshadows :-/ how many times can they put carbon In a palette this year???


----------



## Dany (Jun 17, 2014)

The MAC Bloody Blooms stuff all looks gorgeous, can't wait for that one.

  edit: LOL Moody Blooms!


----------



## Nessy (Jun 17, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 




Are these all coming out next month? I'm so out of the Mac loop, need to look into them. I've seen the Moody Blues swatches and I do like a few of the eyeshadows, but I don't NEED them. I'll have a think.


 LOL God NO! Thank God my bank balance wouldn't be able to handle it lol. These are just the ones which interest me in the near future!  Quote:Originally Posted by *ghopkins91* 




I work in maternity so it's always boiling hot & I'm terrified of melting too lol! I still wear a full face - though I only wear eyeshadow if I'm working a short day, I'm lucky if I even have time to quickly powder & there's no way I can get eyeshadow to look good at the end of a 13hr shift without reapplying through the day.

I just go super thin & light with my base & use waterproof or long wearing makeup in a bid to look half decent through the hot days lol! Pretty much the same if I'm not working and it's hot, though I'm happier to go slightly more bare faced when not at work.


 Awwww that must be a lovely amazing rewarding job! Secretly cannot wait untill I have a little one  Will look into waterproof stuff for some reason never even thought of it!  Quote:Originally Posted by *ElarnerDawn* 




Impressive list!!!!!

My list so far is
The gold Fluidline and the purple eyeshadow from moody blooms
The 15 eyeshadow palette from brooke shields coll
from Simpsons I wan both blush and the IS&S & red blazer lipglass
Also I want Pander me, fashion revival, living ledgend & nouvelle vouge from the matte coll

Gonna be an expensive few months haha!
Also I use my UD all nighter setting spray in the heat it works a treat! I also use it when I go to the gym over light foundation (I'm not brave enough to go naked face haha) and it keeps that and my brows in place through sweating my ass off lol xx


 I will wittle it down to 1 or two hopefully lol, thankfully I have quite a small makeup collection so at least I wont be buying stuff I already have and I never go down the backup route as MAC always end up bringing out the same colour or damn near the same out at another point, and I thankfully never am too gutted if I miss out on a colour because well its just makeup at the end of the day lol.  I love your list!! I was unsure about the gold fluidline it looked awfully patchy but again so did Nightshade lol  Ooooo where did you get the UD all nighter? That sounds just something I need especially as I'm going to the gym during my lunches now


----------



## ghopkins91 (Jun 17, 2014)

ghopkins91 said:


> Awwww that must be a lovely amazing rewarding job! Secretly cannot wait untill I have a little one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  It is! Its an absolute honour! Only 13 months til I qualify.

  Check out Look Fantastic for the setting spray - just checked and their 20% off code 'LATENIGHT' is valid again. I think it works from 5pm-midnight x


----------



## FashionDoll (Jun 17, 2014)

I can't believe all the Mac collections we've got coming up! I don't have a clue how my purse is going to handle it. I've not had chance to have a proper look into alot of the upcoming collections but atm I'm wanting all of the eyeshadows from Moody Blooms! I also love the look of that pink blush, can't remember it's name. I can't afford much though so I think I'm going to have to narrow it down to just a couple of eyeshadows which is not going to be easy. And I'm so excited for Rocky horror as I love it but based on the info we've had so far I think a few lipsticks, the nail polish and a couple other things are interesting me so far. I'm sure I'll be wanting more though once we see swatches and reviews. Need to catch up with all the other collections. Do we know yet any release dates for moody blooms?


----------



## staceface (Jun 17, 2014)

I'd heard July for moody blooms no idea on date. That's what my fave mac counter said anyway.


----------



## FashionDoll (Jun 17, 2014)

staceface said:


> I'd heard July for moody blooms no idea on date. That's what my fave mac counter said anyway.


  Thanks! Hopefully its a few weeks away so my bank account has some time to recover after Osbournes.


----------



## Nessy (Jun 18, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *staceface* 



I'd heard July for moody blooms no idea on date.
That's what my fave mac counter said anyway.


  Oh thats good, I was so worried it was going to be this month, at least I can get paid first lol. Just need to decide on what to treat myself to for my B'day!


----------



## beautycool (Jun 18, 2014)

USA is this month today or tomorw apperntly I need to stalk but I'm at work today and tomorw   Hoping it's next week USA tbh x  As I may not be working many days nect week


----------



## jennyap (Jun 18, 2014)

I've never known a 'normal' Mac collection (i.e. other than collaborations) launch here on a date other than the 1st Thursday of the month in store, online is pretty reliably a week earlier so last Thursday in the month before. So I'd expect Moody Blooms to be online next week (26th) and instore on July 3rd.


----------



## ElarnerDawn (Jun 18, 2014)

@nessy I got my all nighter from beauty bay but debhanams do it aswell! U can also get the travel size one for £8 from there to try it out rather than dropping £20 on it incense you dont like it and honestly the travel one will last you so long anyway! Xx


----------



## staceface (Jun 18, 2014)

dodgy girl back in stock on mac uk


----------



## ElizaMay (Jun 18, 2014)

staceface said:


> dodgy girl back in stock on mac uk


  Yes, I just noticed this.
  I have ordered one and I hope it doesn't get cancelled. I ordered Dodgy Girl last week from Debenhams, but it still hasn't been delivered. 
  I used Click and Collect.
  Next time I'll pay for the shipping!


----------



## Nessy (Jun 19, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *staceface* 



dodgy girl back in stock on mac uk



  WOW do they do that often???


----------



## beautycool (Jun 19, 2014)

Hi ladies mac moody blooms hasn't been today for release date  So next week for USA !!!! I seriously  cannot see them bringing out this Coll next week at the same time in the UK  It never works like that  We are usually last apart from aa collection lol  Which we were all pleasantly surprised   Any how's I'm hoping before the 26 th for the USA x


----------



## Nessy (Jun 19, 2014)

I'm hoping moody blooms waits a couple of weeks, till at least after I get paid, otherwise I'll be getting nothing lol! Just submitted and bought some lovely heels, only wear heels in the bedroom so God knows why I decided to buy them as I've got to learn to walk in them now lol, damn me wanting to become more girl. Anyone got any helpful tips these are the ones I bought http://www.topshop.com/en/tsuk/product/shoes-430/heels-458/lana-platform-sandals-2959600?refinements=Colour%7b1%7d~%5borange%5d&bi=1&ps=20 Also looks like I bought the last one in my shoe size so it must be a sign right?


----------



## beautycool (Jun 19, 2014)

24 th June  mac USA online  26 th June online mac USA   Uk first or second week of July x


----------



## beautycool (Jun 19, 2014)

Nessy said:


> I'm hoping moody blooms waits a couple of weeks, till at least after I get paid, otherwise I'll be getting nothing lol! Just submitted and bought some lovely heels, only wear heels in the bedroom so God knows why I decided to buy them as I've got to learn to walk in them now lol, damn me wanting to become more girl. Anyone got any helpful tips these are the ones I bought http://www.topshop.com/en/tsuk/product/shoes-430/heels-458/lana-platform-sandals-2959600?refinements=Colour%7b1%7d~%5borange%5d&bi=1&ps=20 Also looks like I bought the last one in my shoe size so it must be a sign right?


  Nice shoes  Should be easier to walk in them babies as they are a more thicker heel Hun  Where as if they were skinnier heels those are the worse I find it easier in block heels like u got or wedges x Hun   Lol   I have got a tall skinny heel pair for the bedroom ️Lol and when I do some modelling bits x x   As I have to wear heels then x


----------



## pnfpn (Jun 19, 2014)

TODAY: 18:00-06:00 House of Fraser 10% off Beauty flash sale. Discount applied at checkout.

  Online Only


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jun 19, 2014)

Nessy said:


> I'm hoping moody blooms waits a couple of weeks, till at least after I get paid, otherwise I'll be getting nothing lol! Just submitted and bought some lovely heels, only wear heels in the bedroom so God knows why I decided to buy them as I've got to learn to walk in them now lol, damn me wanting to become more girl. Anyone got any helpful tips these are the ones I bought http://www.topshop.com/en/tsuk/product/shoes-430/heels-458/lana-platform-sandals-2959600?refinements=Colour%7b1%7d~%5borange%5d&bi=1&ps=20 Also looks like I bought the last one in my shoe size so it must be a sign right?


  Nice! Like beautycool says, as they have a thicker heel they will be fairly easy to walk in if you're not used to heels.  When I was younger I used to wear my heels all evening, even if I was just chilling in my room listening to music, so my feet would get used to them. Now I have a proper sassy heel walk! Might seem silly wearing them around the house clomping down the stairs to go make a cup of tea etc but trust me the training works!


----------



## beautycool (Jun 19, 2014)

Lol Hun x    It makes me worse walking on carpet with heels  It feels bouncy lol being in a house with mostly carpets it's so much different to walking on pavements outside lol x  In our new house it will have wooden floor down stair and carpets up I think   Cannot wait to move x yahhhhhhhh Only another few weeks gosh it's been 12 weeks already  It's feeling like how long is abit of string lol  12 long weeks x  And still we still waiting waiting waiting !!!!!!!!!


----------



## ghopkins91 (Jun 19, 2014)

Does anyone know the launch date for the Chanel Fall collection? I've tried to search the thread for it but can't find an answer.. I know we've only just got the summer collection so I'm guessing it may be a while. But the blush is screaming my name!


----------



## raych1984 (Jun 19, 2014)

ghopkins91 said:


> Does anyone know the launch date for the Chanel Fall collection? I've tried to search the thread for it but can't find an answer.. I know we've only just got the summer collection so I'm guessing it may be a while. But the blush is screaming my name!


  I shall try an find out for you- I work in a beauty hall that has a Chanel counter


----------



## ghopkins91 (Jun 19, 2014)

raych1984 said:


> I shall try an find out for you- I work in a beauty hall that has a Chanel counter


  Thanks so much!!


----------



## pnfpn (Jun 19, 2014)

ghopkins91 said:


> Does anyone know the launch date for the Chanel Fall collection? I've tried to search the thread for it but can't find an answer.. I know we've only just got the summer collection so I'm guessing it may be a while. But the blush is screaming my name!


  Probably September.


----------



## ghopkins91 (Jun 20, 2014)

Just passed through my local MAC (Brixton) and they have everything from the Osbournes in stock - aside from Pussywillow & one of Kelly's brushes!


----------



## beautycool (Jun 20, 2014)

Hi ladies just ordered the five drawer muji  Bargain price of 25,00 pounds   I wonder how long these unit things last I reckon for life asking as they are kept well Been wanting a five drawer one for ages  Being I got the other ones   I don't know why I bought it as of yet as my other ones are still boxed in my wardrobe as all my make up Coll is boxes up too still waiting to move    Taking ages now fed up  All I want is my own room me and hubby can call our own bedroom again    Anyhow x will post picture when comes


----------



## ghopkins91 (Jun 20, 2014)

beautycool said:


> Hi ladies just ordered the five drawer muji  Bargain price of 25,00 pounds   I wonder how long these unit things last I reckon for life asking as they are kept well Been wanting a five drawer one for ages  Being I got the other ones   I don't know why I bought it as of yet as my other ones are still boxed in my wardrobe as all my make up Coll is boxes up too still waiting to move    Taking ages now fed up  All I want is my own room me and hubby can call our own bedroom again    Anyhow x will post picture when comes


  I LOVE my Muji drawers! I need to order another set as I'm completely out of storage space but can't decide whether to get the 5 drawer or 2x the wide 2 drawer ones like I already have.   I think they'll definitely last a long time, I think they are good quality & sturdy


----------



## beautycool (Jun 20, 2014)

ghopkins91 said:


> I LOVE my Muji drawers! I need to order another set as I'm completely out of storage space but can't decide whether to get the 5 drawer or 2x the wide 2 drawer ones like I already have.   I think they'll definitely last a long time, I think they are good quality & sturdy


   Cheers Hun for the feedback on the muji   I have a two drawer aswell I just want to organise my make up but most it's packed away   I wanna display it all on my malm x desk


----------



## beautycool (Jun 20, 2014)

Do you put all sorts of make up in them Hun  Do you have a drawer for diff makes x or do all your lippys go in all together reguardlesshis of the makes   I have a new desk called malm  To match my drawers but I have bought without knowing if have the room in my new room  Tbh I def wanted this item  Well a desk I didn't like the other ones    So just hoping it fits x


----------



## beautycool (Jun 20, 2014)

ghopkins91 said:


> I LOVE my Muji drawers! I need to order another set as I'm completely out of storage space but can't decide whether to get the 5 drawer or 2x the wide 2 drawer ones like I already have.   I think they'll definitely last a long time, I think they are good quality & sturdy


      Think you need the 5 drawer    They all can be stacked up on top of each other  I want to get the one with the lid that lifts up think its a two drawer one as they don't do a one drawer in that I don't think   Can I ask  You know the narrow ones  Does that mean the drawer space is thinner or  Does it mean it's shorter in length than the wide ones ?   As I want them to all sit on top of each other  All straight and no edging   If that makes sence  So they all I cannot think of the words Hun sorry


----------



## beautycool (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm not sure of I mean this word  But so they sit all straight and stacked with each other instead of having a gap because some maybe smaller in length and width


----------



## ghopkins91 (Jun 20, 2014)

I think it means the width length is shorter so they wouldn't stack well. I think they show the measurements on the Muji site so you can compare?


----------



## comingofage (Jun 21, 2014)

gutted it's not kelly yum yum!
  i wish lilacs suited me 'cos dodgy girl looks gorgeous!


----------



## comingofage (Jun 21, 2014)

Anyone know when Lorde's limited edition version of MAC Pure Heroine is coming out in the UK?


----------



## beautycool (Jun 21, 2014)

Is the uk getting lourdes x Coll  I'm not sure I heard we wasn't that's why I ordered mine when it come out in USA   I tried dg today in HOF guildford I only swatched on my hand  As had LO with me and even though he was good I didn't want to take up more time oh plus I got a bad cold sore today  Ps I don't usually try lippys on even if they have been sterilised etc x I just don't do it I don't put nothing on apart from my hand lol  I cannot stand using stuff like those stupid lip brushes  And the mascara wands  I never ever do  Because everyone u put a disposable wand in the tube omg it had someone else's wand in there too  Yuk yuk yuk cannot stand it   Anyhow dg looked brill and kyy I cannot wait to get my stuff through   The mac lady house of f guildford was so helpful more than my town where I live  But anyhow all the stuff from osbourne was out of stock  Well majority off it  boo hoo  OMG the gold lippy looks so lovely from ozzy Coll  They had virtually all the playland cool there apart from one or two items that sold out   The mac lady said very hard to sell this Coll in this town  Where as online and London stores and outer areas like Kingston Richmond etc have all sold out I said yep x  I bought more muji storage today too x   I hope lourdes does come here as I may want the eye liner is it ? That in the Coll x


----------



## beautycool (Jun 21, 2014)

I also asked about moody blooms  She said about first week second week of July for uk thought so  But we will see x as maybe it be before girls x


----------



## beautycool (Jun 21, 2014)

My muji storage ladies  I'm going to wrap this up in bubble wrap and store it away xtill we move   I'm just hoping I have enough space  in our new bedroom if not there be a wide brand new alex  for sale in box still lol and a malm desk in box still  Crickey x


----------



## beautycool (Jun 21, 2014)

ghopkins91 said:


> I think it means the width length is shorter so they wouldn't stack well. I think they show the measurements on the Muji site so you can compare?


   Hi Hun I saw the sizes today  There were very small ones like in length  It was like u couldn't fit a lot in them lol  Not sure what they were or size  As didn't look which was silly really  x lol


----------



## comingofage (Jun 21, 2014)

Ahhh I hope we do get Lorde's edition because it looks really really nice!


----------



## raych1984 (Jun 21, 2014)

beautycool said:


> Is the uk getting lourdes x Coll  I'm not sure I heard we wasn't that's why I ordered mine when it come out in USA   I tried dg today in HOF guildford I only swatched on my hand  As had LO with me and even though he was good I didn't want to take up more time oh plus I got a bad cold sore today  Ps I don't usually try lippys on even if they have been sterilised etc x I just don't do it I don't put nothing on apart from my hand lol  I cannot stand using stuff like those stupid lip brushes  And the mascara wands  I never ever do  Because everyone u put a disposable wand in the tube omg it had someone else's wand in there too  Yuk yuk yuk cannot stand it   Anyhow dg looked brill and kyy I cannot wait to get my stuff through   The mac lady house of f guildford was so helpful more than my town where I live  But anyhow all the stuff from osbourne was out of stock  Well majority off it  boo hoo  OMG the gold lippy looks so lovely from ozzy Coll  They had virtually all the playland cool there apart from one or two items that sold out   The mac lady said very hard to sell this Coll in this town  Where as online and London stores and outer areas like Kingston Richmond etc have all sold out I said yep x  I bought more muji storage today too x   I hope lourdes does come here as I may want the *eye liner* is it ? That in the Coll x


  The eyeliner is a permanent product and is available now.


----------



## beautycool (Jun 22, 2014)

raych1984 said:


> The eyeliner is a permanent product and is available now.


     Arrrrrrr thanks Hun  Atleast that isn't a priority then I can pick that up anytime then thank you


----------



## ghopkins91 (Jun 22, 2014)

beautycool said:


> As didn't look which was silly really
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Are you talking about the one in your photo? Thats the size I have (I think, looks like its size in comparison to the Naked palette  ) - I have 2 stacked and I find they hold quite a bit! 
  It is a bit like playing tetris though, rearranging & shuffling things around to fit new things in! xx


----------



## beautycool (Jun 22, 2014)

ghopkins91 said:


> Are you talking about the one in your photo? Thats the size I have (I think, looks like its size in comparison to the Naked palette  ) - I have 2 stacked and I find they hold quite a bit!  It is a bit like playing tetris though, rearranging & shuffling things around to fit new things in! xx


   Hi babe thank you   ️️️️️️️️yer they do match up with my other ones but omg they had half the size ones too   Im glad I haven't the madness at the moment of re arranging lol I have that all to come as they are all packed away x  Ready to move x


----------



## rockin (Jun 22, 2014)

Just read that Barry Mero, the man behind Barry M, has died


----------



## raych1984 (Jun 22, 2014)

rockin said:


> Just read that Barry Mero, the man behind Barry M, has died


  Damn that's really sad. He created a great brand


----------



## beautycool (Jun 22, 2014)

that's really sad


----------



## beautycool (Jun 22, 2014)

Hi girls can I ask a quick question  What alcohol do you use to clean / sterilise lipsticks I only have isopropyl alcohol  Is that ok ?  Thanks


----------



## raych1984 (Jun 22, 2014)

beautycool said:


> Hi girls can I ask a quick question  What alcohol do you use to clean / sterilise lipsticks I only have isopropyl alcohol  Is that ok ?  Thanks


  I only use beautysoclean wipes on my lipsticks. You can get them from feel unique.


----------



## stacilx (Jun 22, 2014)

I've gotta say does anyone else find it odd that dodgy girl is still available on mac ?


----------



## beautycool (Jun 22, 2014)

I have just cleaned 42 lipsticks omg in never doing that job again lol


----------



## beautycool (Jun 22, 2014)

raych1984 said:


> I only use beautysoclean wipes on my lipsticks. You can get them from feel unique.


  Found some alcohol hubby got from work  X the other week  I looked on net safe to use as it's the one all the other girls use to clean lippys x to sterilise thanks though maybe I look into getting some of them x  Best thing is to dip them in alcohol then let dry x  Thought my lippys were going to melt outside but they were ok   I took them in as I went along as they dried x


----------



## beautycool (Jun 22, 2014)

Then cleaned the lids and cases with wipes antibacterial wipes


----------



## raych1984 (Jun 22, 2014)

stacilx said:


> I've gotta say does anyone else find it odd that dodgy girl is still available on mac ?


  OMG YES!! but I'm not complaining :wink:


----------



## beautycool (Jun 22, 2014)

Hi ladies where can I find a cheap z pallete or is a mac pallete worth the money with out inserts I wanna be able to put my own products in without inserts with holes thanks girls x


----------



## raych1984 (Jun 22, 2014)

MAC do palettes for $8 on the US site. That's where I get mine from, then I pay a shipping company to send them to me.


----------



## staceface (Jun 22, 2014)

raych1984 said:


> OMG YES!! but I'm not complaining :wink:


  Me too I debated buying a second bu on top of the one I swapped with you!


----------



## ghopkins91 (Jun 22, 2014)

raych1984 said:


> MAC do palettes for $8 on the US site. That's where I get mine from, then I pay a shipping company to send them to me.


  How much does the courier cost roughly & is it easy to arrange?


----------



## beautycool (Jun 22, 2014)

raych1984 said:


> MAC do palettes for $8 on the US site. That's where I get mine from, then I pay a shipping company to send them to me.


    Hi yer I know I have one waiting at my friends in the USA Hun but I bought it for my blushs lol and the two inserts x  Mac are so much cheaper in the USA because the large pallete and two inserts would cost 28.00 pounds here or something I know it's a lot as the pallete alone here is 18 uk pounds lol x and as u say its 8 dollars which is next to nothing x I'm not sure if to order another one x I don't need to get the inserts if making myself do I ?   Plus I can't wait that long for shipping lol as all my items are with two buddies there and need to ship soon but waiting for moody blooms to come out there first before my friends are shipping    Thanks though Hun  Maybe I should order another  Are they the see through ones as not seen it yet  Haven't skyped my friend x


----------



## beautycool (Jun 22, 2014)

I always buy my stuff from mac USA so muvh cheaper it's just waiting for it lol xxx


----------



## beautycool (Jun 22, 2014)

Ah I would need to buy the magnets though wouldn't i  Where as the z palletes come with magnets    That's what I would need x     Great advise though about mac pallete JUDT want mine now lol xx


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 22, 2014)

beautycool said:


> Great advise though about mac pallete JUDT want mine now lol xx


  Love Make Up sell Z palettes, but I wouldn't say they're that cheap. http://www.love-makeup.co.uk/z-palette-m-39.html


----------



## beautycool (Jun 22, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Love Make Up sell Z palettes, but I wouldn't say they're that cheap. http://www.love-makeup.co.uk/z-palette-m-39.html


   Thank you I will look I love the sephora ones  But I'm not sure I have any dome blushes or stuff as of yet but that's the large ones they do a smaller one on sephora but it's really small I think x   Thank you Hun  will look ️


----------



## beautycool (Jun 22, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Love Make Up sell Z palettes, but I wouldn't say they're that cheap. http://www.love-makeup.co.uk/z-palette-m-39.html


  Just looked at old emails as that company ran a bell  I get pro discount off that site for make up forever and illamasqua and a few other company's but I don't think z palletes I have emailed them x


----------



## ElarnerDawn (Jun 22, 2014)

So I was apparently on a no spend but just ordered some sleek palette! I really want the UD Electric but trying to see if the sleek is a good dupe for £7 rather that £38... Tbh I'll still probs end up getting the UD who am I trying to kid!? I'm in to bright eyes & nude lips this summer! Any more good bright palettes about? I'm tempted with the new Lorac 2 but it's still a lot of shades I feel I already have ...hmm


----------



## FashionDoll (Jun 22, 2014)

Do any of you know if Selfridges have changed their returns policy on make up? I've returned unused unopened make up to them in the past no problem, but there are a couple of things from Mac Osbournes that I decided to return and for some reason I can't. I ordered online so I logged into my account and followed their returns process, I click on my order but there is no return item option. I used click and collect and collected it on 9/6/14 so I'm within the 14 days you have to request a return. So I don't know if it's a mistake or they've changed their policy. I read it just now saying for hygeine reasons you can't return cosmetics but like I said I was able to about 6 months ago. I've emailed them to ask but I need them to get back to me asap as tomorrows the 14 day cut off. It's fine if I can't as I will have to try and sell them on here but it just worries me abit because I've never sold on here before and the whole thing kind of confuses me. Plus I'm not able to leave the house that often because of health reasons so it is going to be a huge thing for me to keep going to the post office. Do any of you have any experience returning make up to Selfridges?


----------



## FashionDoll (Jun 22, 2014)

ElarnerDawn said:


> So I was apparently on a no spend but just ordered some sleek palette! I really want the UD Electric but trying to see if the sleek is a good dupe for £7 rather that £38... Tbh I'll still probs end up getting the UD who am I trying to kid!? I'm in to bright eyes & nude lips this summer! Any more good bright palettes about? I'm tempted with the new Lorac 2 but it's still a lot of shades I feel I already have ...hmm


  Please would you let us know how you find the Sleek palette as there are a couple I've been thinking of getting but not sure what the quality is like. The UD electric looks amazing but I'm the opposite to you at the moment, I'm going for nude/neutral eyes and bold colourful lips lol, so I was good and decided not to get it as I wouldn't get enough use out of it.


----------



## staceface (Jun 22, 2014)

FashionDoll said:


> Do any of you know if Selfridges have changed their returns policy on make up? I've returned unused unopened make up to them in the past no problem, but there are a couple of things from Mac Osbournes that I decided to return and for some reason I can't. I ordered online so I logged into my account and followed their returns process, I click on my order but there is no return item option. I used click and collect and collected it on 9/6/14 so I'm within the 14 days you have to request a return. So I don't know if it's a mistake or they've changed their policy. I read it just now saying for hygeine reasons you can't return cosmetics but like I said I was able to about 6 months ago. I've emailed them to ask but I need them to get back to me asap as tomorrows the 14 day cut off. It's fine if I can't as I will have to try and sell them on here but it just worries me abit because I've never sold on here before and the whole thing kind of confuses me. Plus I'm not able to leave the house that often because of health reasons so it is going to be a huge thing for me to keep going to the post office. Do any of you have any experience returning make up to Selfridges?


 Reading the website it seems like they'll take it back if it's unopened, but it's kinda contradictory. Trying tweeting them, you normally get a reply pretty quickly.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Jun 22, 2014)

ElarnerDawn said:


> So I was apparently on a no spend but just ordered some sleek palette! I really want the UD Electric but trying to see if the sleek is a good dupe for £7 rather that £38... Tbh I'll still probs end up getting the UD who am I trying to kid!? I'm in to bright eyes & nude lips this summer! Any more good bright palettes about? I'm tempted with the new Lorac 2 but it's still a lot of shades I feel I already have ...hmm


  Oooh that looks good! i didn't know they were bringing out a new one. I am a big lover of sleek though i must admit some of their more recent palettes the eyeshadows have been a bit dry. Did you get the acid palette too? That's pretty good for neon eyeshadows though they are always chalky no matter the price.

  I also see they have bought out a new foundation but i don't see what the point is when their skin revive (which i really like) is already a light coverage one. 

  You should get some Sugarpill if you haven't already. Cocktail Cosmetics or Love Makeup sells it if you want it quickly.

  I got the original Lorac Pro from ebay and i do like it but it's not as stunning as everyone makes out. I will probably get 2 eventually as there are some nice colours in there especially on the shimmer row. I'll wait until the hype dies down a bit as people are paying crazy prizes at the minute on eBay like a hundred bucks +.

  Did anyone actually buy the latest Laura Mercier artist palette? I see there is still a ton in stock on John Lewis where it was an exclusive i believe. I would like it but £60 is too much to pay so i am hoping it goes on sale. The previous one is one of my top all time palettes.

  Also i was just on the Superdrug website and i noticed they have theBalm products although everything says out of stock at the moment. Is this a new thing? Be interesting to be able to get that kind of stuff on the high street, a bit like Ulta in the US,  if it's not just a website only thing.


----------



## FashionDoll (Jun 22, 2014)

staceface said:


> Reading the website it seems like they'll take it back if it's unopened, but it's kinda contradictory. Trying tweeting them, you normally get a reply pretty quickly.


  Thanks hun. They really do contradict themselves in their policy, I thought I was maybe being dumb and reading it wrong so I'm glad you see it too. I don't have twitter or facebook otherwise I would message them (I know I'm like the only person who doesn't have it lol). After I sent them an email it said I'll get a reply "shortly" and their customer service is usually very good so hopefully they'll reply tomorrow. If I've not heard anything by tea time I'll try ringing them. I try and avoid phoning as I have a really hard time speaking on thephone because all my pain killers mess my head up and I have really bad anxiety over it because I get so nervous. So I'm hoping I receive a reply.


----------



## stacilx (Jun 23, 2014)

FashionDoll said:


> Do any of you know if Selfridges have changed their returns policy on make up? I've returned unused unopened make up to them in the past no problem, but there are a couple of things from Mac Osbournes that I decided to return and for some reason I can't. I ordered online so I logged into my account and followed their returns process, I click on my order but there is no return item option. I used click and collect and collected it on 9/6/14 so I'm within the 14 days you have to request a return. So I don't know if it's a mistake or they've changed their policy. I read it just now saying for hygeine reasons you can't return cosmetics but like I said I was able to about 6 months ago. I've emailed them to ask but I need them to get back to me asap as tomorrows the 14 day cut off. It's fine if I can't as I will have to try and sell them on here but it just worries me abit because I've never sold on here before and the whole thing kind of confuses me. Plus I'm not able to leave the house that often because of health reasons so it is going to be a huge thing for me to keep going to the post office. Do any of you have any experience returning make up to Selfridges?


 I know this is cheeky but by any chance your not returning the Kelly eyeshadow palette ? Went shopping for my birthday on Saturday both me and my mum bought one then I open mine and it was the Skinfinish in the box went back to the store and my mum had gotten the last one I was gutted !!


----------



## FashionDoll (Jun 23, 2014)

stacilx said:


> I know this is cheeky but by any chance your not returning the Kelly eyeshadow palette ? Went shopping for my birthday on Saturday both me and my mum bought one then I open mine and it was the Skinfinish in the box went back to the store and my mum had gotten the last one I was gutted !!


  Don't be silly it's not cheeky at all lol. I'm sorry though no I didn't order either of the palettes. I'm returning a KYY, DG and peaches and cream. I actually don't want to return any of them but I've just received an unexpected expense so I can't afford to keep them. I hate the thought of returning LE Mac as I know they might destroy them and it breaks my heart.


----------



## stacilx (Jun 23, 2014)

FashionDoll said:


> Don't be silly it's not cheeky at all lol. I'm sorry though no I didn't order either of the palettes. I'm returning a KYY, DG and peaches and cream. I actually don't want to return any of them but I've just received an unexpected expense so I can't afford to keep them. I hate the thought of returning LE Mac as I know they might destroy them and it breaks my heart.


  Oh no that's such a shame and do they really destroy them I mean what a waste it's crazy they even consider it I mean it's not like you'd decide to lick them all before sending them back !!


----------



## Nessy (Jun 23, 2014)

Golly just caught up boy you girls talk alot  thats so sad about the Barry M owner  Wonder what will happen to the brand now, I quite like them for all the colour they do!  Just been looking at my expenses and decided I'm only allowed 1 or 2 things from all the upcoming collections going to make it so hards to chose which ones to get, then again this is where I'm glad everything comes out in Amercia first so everything gets swatches to living hell lol


----------



## beautycool (Jun 23, 2014)

Hi ladies just ordered bits from moody blooms  Not sure in liking this Coll though as loved aa the best that has been the best so far this year mmmm maybe playland too lol  I will need it to be shipped to my friends in USA  Then on to me   Hopefully I be able to get my goodies in a few weeks  As this was the last Coll for now for posting    Meaning I was waiting for this moody blooms to come out begore my frirnd posted my parcel x  I'm so excited a little lol xx even though I'm not too sure on it x


----------



## ElarnerDawn (Jun 23, 2014)

My sleek arrived today! Loving the colours!!!! The 2 pinks & purple are a little chalky n not as pigmented but the rest are like butter! Sooooo pigmented and blendable! I'm Deffo gonna invest in some more of these!   Iv decided to skip the shadows from moody blooms and gonna get a blue & purple sugar pill shadows insets to try them out! Also Marks due a bonus this month so he's gonna treat me to the electric palette (I know I'll regret not getting it otherwise!)  On that note I still want the gold Fluidline from moody blooms do we have a uk release date yet?


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 23, 2014)

ElarnerDawn said:


> My sleek arrived today! Loving the colours!!!! The 2 pinks & purple are a little chalky n not as pigmented but the rest are like butter! Sooooo pigmented and blendable! I'm Deffo gonna invest in some more of these!   Iv decided to skip the shadows from moody blooms and gonna get a blue & purple sugar pill shadows insets to try them out! Also Marks due a bonus this month so he's gonna treat me to the electric palette (I know I'll regret not getting it otherwise!)  On that note I still want the gold Fluidline from moody blooms do we have a uk release date yet?


  Which palette is this? It's very pretty.


----------



## FashionDoll (Jun 23, 2014)

stacilx said:


> Oh no that's such a shame and do they really destroy them I mean what a waste it's crazy they even consider it I mean it's not like you'd decide to lick them all before sending them back !!


  I know it's stupid isn't it? I don't know if they definitely destroy them over here but they do in the US. I never return LE make up as I just feel too bad about it being destroyed so I'm always very careful about only ordering things I know I want. I hate the fact I'm having to now return these things especially because they're so gorgeous. Selfridges emailed back earlier today and said I'm fine to return unused make up and there must have just been some problem online. So that's a relief for me. They need to make their returns policy clearer as it can be confusing.


----------



## ElarnerDawn (Jun 23, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Which palette is this? It's very pretty.


  It's the sleek matte v1 palette  only cost £7!


----------



## raych1984 (Jun 23, 2014)

ElarnerDawn said:


> My sleek arrived today! Loving the colours!!!! The 2 pinks & purple are a little chalky n not as pigmented but the rest are like butter! Sooooo pigmented and blendable! *I'm Deffo gonna invest in some more of these! *  Iv decided to skip the shadows from moody blooms and gonna get a blue & purple sugar pill shadows insets to try them out! Also Marks due a bonus this month so he's gonna treat me to the electric palette (I know I'll regret not getting it otherwise!)  On that note I still want the gold Fluidline from moody blooms do we have a uk release date yet?


  I love me some Sleek! I hoard their palette s like a crazy woman.


----------



## pnfpn (Jun 24, 2014)

The Sleek Rio palette is out on the 2nd of July http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2014/06/sleek-makeup-divine-rio-rio.html

  I would also check out Sleek Snapshots palette for more fun bright colours - my friend uses that palette a lot because she didn't want to buy an UD Electric. Here's one look on her blog!


----------



## raych1984 (Jun 24, 2014)

pnfpn said:


> The Sleek Rio palette is out on the 2nd of July http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2014/06/sleek-makeup-divine-rio-rio.html  I would also check out Sleek Snapshots palette for more fun bright colours - my friend uses that palette a lot because she didn't want to buy an UD Electric. Here's one look on her blog!


  Yes! Cannot wait to get the Rio palette!


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Jun 24, 2014)

The Sleek Arabian Nights palette looks drop dead gorgeous: http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2014/06/sleek-makeup-bare-skin-foundation.html roll on August!


----------



## raych1984 (Jun 24, 2014)

mushroomteagirl said:


> The Sleek Arabian Nights palette looks drop dead gorgeous: http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2014/06/sleek-makeup-bare-skin-foundation.html roll on August!


----------



## ElarnerDawn (Jun 25, 2014)

pnfpn said:


> The Sleek Rio palette is out on the 2nd of July http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2014/06/sleek-makeup-divine-rio-rio.html  I would also check out Sleek Snapshots palette for more fun bright colours - my friend uses that palette a lot because she didn't want to buy an UD Electric. Here's one look on her blog!


Oooh thankyou! I think my new thing is gonna be sleek eyeshadows! You just can't fault them for the price! And with a good primer they say all day! Xx


----------



## stacilx (Jun 25, 2014)

Hey all after some advice I've been offered the MAC Riri eyeshadow quad in smoked cocoa for £12 which I think is really good just wondering if anyone has this and thinks it's worth getting as the colours are darker then I normally use


----------



## stacilx (Jun 26, 2014)

Just thought I'd let you all know pure heroine is available on mac now picked mine up this morning although I don't expect it to sell out


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jun 26, 2014)

stacilx said:


> Just thought I'd let you all know pure heroine is available on mac now picked mine up this morning although I don't expect it to sell out


  Thanks for the alert! I'd been checking all morning but I watched kettle never boils


----------



## ElarnerDawn (Jun 26, 2014)

stacilx said:


> Just thought I'd let you all know pure heroine is available on mac now picked mine up this morning although I don't expect it to sell out


Thanks chick I'm tempted but I know I won't use it untill Autumn....do I???


----------



## stacilx (Jun 26, 2014)

ElarnerDawn said:


> Thanks chick I'm tempted but I know I won't use it untill Autumn....do I???


 I hate to be a bad influence but I mean it's a one off and it's not going off between now and then I say go for it !!


----------



## pnfpn (Jun 26, 2014)

ElarnerDawn said:


> Thanks chick I'm tempted but I know I won't use it untill Autumn....do I???


  I think you could gradient it with a nice hot pink for summer.


----------



## rockin (Jun 28, 2014)

Boots have a Big Beauty Event on at the moment.  I popped into our Boots yesterday, and they are doing free makeovers, have a prize draw, bonus points if you buy 2 premium beauty products, and if you can grab one of the small pink and white striped paper bags that someone is supposed to be carrying around (I found the bags on the chemist counter) you can take it to the Clarins, Estee Lauder, No7 and Clinique counters (may be others in your branch) and get free samples to put in them.  No7 gave us one of those double ended nail polishes each, and we ended up with eye creams, sachets of serums, a mascara and another nail polish between us.  There was nobody at our Clarins counter, as usual, so we didn't manage to get anything from there.

  I think this started yesterday and goes on today and tomorrow.

  I like freebies LOL


----------



## Dany (Jun 28, 2014)

rockin said:


> Boots have a Big Beauty Event on at the moment.  I popped into our Boots yesterday, and they are doing free makeovers, have a prize draw, bonus points if you buy 2 premium beauty products, and if you can grab one of the small pink and white striped paper bags that someone is supposed to be carrying around (I found the bags on the chemist counter) you can take it to the Clarins, Estee Lauder, No7 and Clinique counters (may be others in your branch) and get free samples to put in them.  No7 gave us one of those double ended nail polishes each, and we ended up with eye creams, sachets of serums, a mascara and another nail polish between us.  There was nobody at our Clarins counter, as usual, so we didn't manage to get anything from there.
> 
> I think this started yesterday and goes on today and tomorrow.
> 
> I like freebies LOL


  Ooooh sounds good, our Boots is small so they probably aren't doing anything like this.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jun 28, 2014)

The big beauty event sounds good, though I made an order through estee lauder online last week to get the bonus gwp, as last time I was in Manchester boots they didn't have the viper nail colour, perfecting loose powder or insatiable ivory envy lipstick I wanted, which I thought was pretty disappointing.  My lorde lipstick came today yay  I see mac has free shipping over the weekend with the code LORDE too.


----------



## ElarnerDawn (Jun 28, 2014)

Oooh you enablers!!!  ima go for it! Thanks for the code aswell Kerry


----------



## beautycool (Jun 29, 2014)

Hi ladies


----------



## beautycool (Jun 29, 2014)

Don't know why my picture didn't upload   Sorry ladies x post above for this


----------



## Nessy (Jun 30, 2014)

Morning all, still on the fence with the Lorde lippy don't think I will use it at all, and managed to overspend this month on crafting stuff lol, so being extra careful this month, think it's only Moody Blooms coming out in July isn't it????? (Fingers crossed)!


----------



## FashionDoll (Jun 30, 2014)

beautycool said:


> Don't know why my picture didn't upload   Sorry ladies x post above for this


  Glad you were able to get your muji drawers! I've wanted them for years but I jus don't have any room for them. I use an Ikea Helmer for all my make up which is working pretty well for now. I definitely plan to get some muji drawers though at some point. Enjoy organizing all your pretty things!


----------



## FashionDoll (Jun 30, 2014)

Nessy said:


> Morning all, still on the fence with the Lorde lippy don't think I will use it at all, and managed to overspend this month on crafting stuff lol, so being extra careful this month, think it's only Moody Blooms coming out in July isn't it????? (Fingers crossed)!


  I'm not sure to be honest I'm not up to date with all the upcoming collections yet. I want all the eyeshadows except lucky green from moody blooms but I need to cut that down as I'm supposed to now be on a strict low buy. I'm usually able to skip most eyeshadows but these ones are just too pretty. Are you planning on getting anything?


----------



## beautycool (Jun 30, 2014)

FashionDoll said:


> Glad you were able to get your muji drawers! I've wanted them for years but I jus don't have any room for them. I use an Ikea Helmer for all my make up which is working pretty well for now. I definitely plan to get some muji drawers though at some point. Enjoy organizing all your pretty things!


     Thanks Hun I have two helmers and a tall Alex malm chest of drawers for all my stuff Hun  But when we move I have bought another alex the wide one and a malm dressing table  I may have to down size them lol maybe put the helmers in my boys room as I won't have the room  Or give them to hubby for his tools lol his been after them since I bought them  But I may just give them to my son  So will be trying to have to get rid of furniture lol our new room is biggish but awkward    Just cannot wait to get in there tbhx  It's doing my head in all my make up and polish in cardboard boxes but had to pack sometime x


----------



## pnfpn (Jun 30, 2014)

Nessy said:


> Morning all, still on the fence with the Lorde lippy don't think I will use it at all, and managed to overspend this month on crafting stuff lol, so being extra careful this month, think it's only Moody Blooms coming out in July isn't it????? (Fingers crossed)!


  Can't wait for Moody Blooms (bit rare for me honestly, I usually stay away from MAC) but that eyeshadow in Artistic License is calling my name!


----------



## stacilx (Jun 30, 2014)

Gotta say I'm disappointed they didn't do a palette for moody blooms think it would've been lovely to have colours together rather then all separate especially for people's bank accounts !!


----------



## FashionDoll (Jun 30, 2014)

Just wanted to let people know, my mum and dad went to cheshire oaks today and went in the cco/coo or whatever its name is and they were able to get me Pleasurebomb from riri!! I've always hated that I missed it and I can't believe I've been able to get one. I also got Strong woman, viva glam nicki 1 (they also had viva glam nicki 2) and they had the pro longwear lip pencils for £10.50. So I got Dynamo and High Energy that I was planning on buying soon. And Divine choice mineralize lipstick at £14 which again I've planned on buying at some point. They had more to love and shock value too pro longwear pencils aswell which I wanted but couldn't afford everything. There was so much I wanted! I've actually never been so I'm definitely going to have to try and get there soon. So excited! Just wanted to let you guys know what they had. Apparently there were quite a few Pleasurebombs left.


----------



## FashionDoll (Jun 30, 2014)

beautycool said:


> Thanks Hun I have two helmers and a tall Alex malm chest of drawers for all my stuff Hun  But when we move I have bought another alex the wide one and a malm dressing table  I may have to down size them lol maybe put the helmers in my boys room as I won't have the room  Or give them to hubby for his tools lol his been after them since I bought them  But I may just give them to my son  So will be trying to have to get rid of furniture lol our new room is biggish but awkward    Just cannot wait to get in there tbhx  It's doing my head in all my make up and polish in cardboard boxes but had to pack sometime x


  I bet you can't wait to move in to your new place! It must be awful having so much stuff in boxes.  Me and my partner have been having to live my parents because of my health problems but I'm getting better now and once I'm able to work again and we can get a place of our own I will immediately be getting a Malm and Alex. I've always loved them.  How long until you move?


----------



## beautycool (Jun 30, 2014)

FashionDoll said:


> I bet you can't wait to move in to your new place! It must be awful having so much stuff in boxes.  Me and my partner have been having to live my parents because of my health problems but I'm getting better now and once I'm able to work again and we can get a place of our own I will immediately be getting a Malm and Alex. I've always loved them.  How long until you move?


    Hi Hun sorry to hear about health problems x I'm living in hubby's mums house we all are she ain't there ATM  She lives with her bf for last past three years  So we live there ATM  About another 2-6 weeks we reckon  Solicitor called Thursday we got to put our deposit down when the other party have  And exchange the contracts etc x then it's time  It's been about 14 or 13 weeks now since we had our offer accepted   ( I had to gibe up my housing ass flat  because of some numptys)  Anyhow I didn't wait for them to move me it had been going on for like too long about 8 year or more   Anyways so this is mine and hubby's first proper home together and it be all ours  And we Just  not doing interest free payments  Meaning paying off just the interest or what ever it is x  So we be paying for the actual home too so it be our actual home   cannot wait x  I have bought a dressing table a few months back I had just slipped up I bought one lmao  I have been keeping it at my mums in her bedroom x lol and his seen it today in there lol  He said babe u could of waited till our house I said no I couldn't lol


----------



## FashionDoll (Jun 30, 2014)

beautycool said:


> Hi Hun sorry to hear about health problems x I'm living in hubby's mums house we all are she ain't there ATM  She lives with her bf for last past three years  So we live there ATM  About another 2-6 weeks we reckon  Solicitor called Thursday we got to put our deposit down when the other party have  And exchange the contracts etc x then it's time  It's been about 14 or 13 weeks now since we had our offer accepted   ( I had to gibe up my housing ass flat  because of some numptys)  Anyhow I didn't wait for them to move me it had been going on for like too long about 8 year or more   Anyways so this is mine and hubby's first proper home together and it be all ours  And we Just  not doing interest free payments  Meaning paying off just the interest or what ever it is x  So we be paying for the actual home too so it be our actual home   cannot wait x  I have bought a dressing table a few months back I had just slipped up I bought one lmao  I have been keeping it at my mums in her bedroom x lol and his seen it today in there lol  He said babe u could of waited till our house I said no I couldn't lol


  Thanks hun! You must be so excited to finally be getting your own home! Im so happy for you, I hope you're able to get everything completed soon so you can get moving in. It'll all be worth it in the end for you.


----------



## ElarnerDawn (Jun 30, 2014)

Anyone got/getting the new benefit there real liner? Iv seen mixed reviews so I'm not sure! Honestly I love a winged liner I think I do it everyday tbh but I usually stick to liquid, and just can't get it as nice with my gel & brush so I'm hoping this will be the best of both worlds for me!


----------



## ghopkins91 (Jun 30, 2014)

ElarnerDawn said:


> Anyone got/getting the new benefit there real liner? Iv seen mixed reviews so I'm not sure! Honestly I love a winged liner I think I do it everyday tbh but I usually stick to liquid, and just can't get it as nice with my gel & brush so I'm hoping this will be the best of both worlds for me!


  I'm very tempted!! I SUCK at winged liner but love it. I'm best with the 'felt tip' style ones but they dry out way too quick. I was after the Chanel ecriture liner as that sounds like it won't dry out quickly but I love the idea of the Benefit Push up but the mixed reviews are putting me off too..


----------



## NextSupreme (Jun 30, 2014)

I work for Benefit, and honestly if you already don't get along with the Eyeko/Stila style liner pens, spend your money elsewhere. You can't go back over mistakes, and it's tricky to make a sharp flick. But once it's on, it isn't coming off until makeup removal!


----------



## beautycool (Jun 30, 2014)

NextSupreme said:


> I work for Benefit, and honestly if you already don't get along with the Eyeko/Stila style liner pens, spend your money elsewhere. You can't go back over mistakes, and it's tricky to make a sharp flick. But once it's on, it isn't coming off until makeup removal!


   Yes girls some say it's brill some say it's not  Been looking at reviews for two weeks now I'm def not getting it I don't think lmao I prob will end up getting it though grrrr  That's just me though say I won't buy it but will   I have read reviews of you waste to much if click pen  And you can put too much on eye as too much comes out etc x So I don't know for me I think u have to move quick if do mistake as hard to get off They do do there own make up remover for the liner and mascara xxxx


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jul 1, 2014)

ghopkins91 said:


> I'm very tempted!! I SUCK at winged liner but love it. I'm best with the 'felt tip' style ones but they dry out way too quick. I was after the Chanel ecriture liner as that sounds like it won't dry out quickly but I love the idea of the Benefit Push up but the mixed reviews are putting me off too..


  I hardly ever jump to un enable someone, But the chanel ecrutiere liner was the biggest waste of money I've experienced makeup wise! I probably got about five applications out of it before it refused to work anymore.  Topshops felt pen was the best as it was actually like a felt tip.  The pens that are more like liquid liners just in a pen form seem to end up giving lumpy lines and drying out quickly, like the eyeko pen.  This benefit liners getting so much push and hype!


----------



## dancewithme (Jul 1, 2014)

Agreed! Plus I hate using products that come with added twist up suspense - it's like 'click...nothing, click... nothing, click... nothing, click... nothing, click... aaaaaaaaaah too much product everywhere!'.


----------



## pnfpn (Jul 1, 2014)

ghopkins91 said:


> I'm very tempted!! I SUCK at winged liner but love it. I'm best with the 'felt tip' style ones but they dry out way too quick. I was after the Chanel ecriture liner as that sounds like it won't dry out quickly but I love the idea of the Benefit Push up but the mixed reviews are putting me off too..


  Have you tried the Soap & Glory Supercat? I love that for a felt tip and I'm not very good with them at all! I've had mine for almost a year with minimal use and it's still going strong.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Jul 1, 2014)

pnfpn said:


> Have you tried the Soap & Glory Supercat? I love that for a felt tip and I'm not very good with them at all! I've had mine for almost a year with minimal use and it's still going strong.


  I didn't get on with Supercat, it didn't last long at all without smudging and flaking and i am dry as a bone round my eyes. I really like loreal superliner, better than any other i have tried. I am shit at wings though because my eyes are a bit hooded and always end up with everything too thick and big


----------



## ghopkins91 (Jul 1, 2014)

Ohhh boo! Thanks for letting me know - I thought the Chanel ecriture might be different because of the 'click' system.. There are so many options to choose from! I've recently bought the MAC liquidlast liner, I'll probably see if I can get used to that for now. 

  Has anyone bought the new Latest in Beauty box?? I'm VERY tempted but my pocket is a little tight this month as its my Mums birthday on the 18th!..


----------



## Wattodolly (Jul 1, 2014)

I've just ordered the new latest in beauty glamour box. It looked too good to miss out on. Use code 15off for 15% off so makes it £14.41!!!!


----------



## ghopkins91 (Jul 1, 2014)

Wattodolly said:


> I've just ordered the new latest in beauty glamour box. It looked too good to miss out on. Use code 15off for 15% off so makes it £14.41!!!!


  Thanks!! Ok, I definitely can't refuse that offer! So excited to try the Illamasqua Glamore - hope I get a nice shade, crossing my fingers for Tease, Naked or Bare! xx


----------



## raych1984 (Jul 1, 2014)

Does someone have the link for this box please?


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jul 1, 2014)

Wattodolly said:


> I've just ordered the new latest in beauty glamour box. It looked too good to miss out on. Use code 15off for 15% off so makes it £14.41!!!!


  Cheers for the code! Hoping I get a nude lipstick shade


----------



## ghopkins91 (Jul 1, 2014)

raych1984 said:


> Does someone have the link for this box please?


 
  http://www.latestinbeauty.com/glamour/


----------



## beautycool (Jul 1, 2014)

Hi ladies can I ask a question here  How many of you have a pro card for mac or bb? I wanted to get them going to go in and run my own business when I move I think  Need to look into it a little further been thinking about doing it for a year or two now  Anyhow just wondering as mac and bb want either a business card etc  Well most people don't run a website page when first starting up  They advertise by other ways leaflets Facebook etc well my question is ladies does it mayter if I apply and haven't a website yet ??? And just have a business card and a leaflet of prices ?   Don't know much about all this  And USA and uk have different rules for all this otherwise I would of started another thread  Thanks ladies for any advice


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jul 2, 2014)

MSEJUL14 Gets you £10 off a £25 spend at feelunique.com, code valid for first 10,000 users until tonight!


----------



## Wattodolly (Jul 2, 2014)

Omg!!!! Thank u! Just got a ysl lippy for £15! Can u only use the code once?


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (Jul 2, 2014)

Thank you!  





kerry-jane88 said:


> MSEJUL14 Gets you £10 off a £25 spend at feelunique.com, code valid for first 10,000 users until tonight!


----------



## raych1984 (Jul 2, 2014)

Thank you!! I treated myself to some Jurlique skincare!!


----------



## ghopkins91 (Jul 2, 2014)

Boooo! Gutted I can't use the code! I'd love to finally get my hands on the Naked2 but can't afford too order anything. Damn payday being so far away!!


----------



## staceface (Jul 2, 2014)

eep just noticed the mac price increase


----------



## raych1984 (Jul 2, 2014)

staceface said:


> eep just noticed the mac price increase


  What has gone up?


----------



## beautycool (Jul 2, 2014)

Mac always goes up  It does my head in  My first mac lippy was 8.50 or 9.50 Now they are 15.50 or what ever lol x Madness  At airport they are 13.50 duty free x


----------



## beautycool (Jul 2, 2014)

I think  X they are 13.50 lippys at airport


----------



## ghopkins91 (Jul 2, 2014)

They were £12.50 at duty free last month x


----------



## Erinaceina (Jul 2, 2014)

I went to my local MAC counter today to buy Painterly to use as a base. I had presumed that Moody Blooms wasn't going to be out this month as it isn't up online, but apparently it's coming out tomorrow. I'll definitely be going back to get a couple of the eyeshadows, and I really want to get a nail varnish from the new collection. I just realised that I don't own a proper red nail varnish at all!


----------



## IHughes (Jul 2, 2014)

Wow that discount code on feelunique was amazing! I bought a Dior Fluid Stick!!  I didn't want to spend anything but it was too good to resist!!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 2, 2014)

Erinaceina said:


> I went to my local MAC counter today to buy Painterly to use as a base. I had presumed that Moody Blooms wasn't going to be out this month as it isn't up online, but apparently it's coming out tomorrow. I'll definitely be going back to get a couple of the eyeshadows, and I really want to get a nail varnish from the new collection. I just realised that I don't own a proper red nail varnish at all!


  Thanks for the heads up, I was wondering about Moody Blooms. Although still not sure if I actually want anything from it, but I have £30 worth of HoF vouchers that I want to spend at Mac somehow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'll probably get one of the waterproof brow sets and if the new mineralize stuff is out, the peachy/coral blush and maybe check out the eyeshadow duos too. Imo Mac nail polish isn't worth its price, you're better off getting something from Barry M / Revlon / etc. instead.


----------



## Erinaceina (Jul 2, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Thanks for the heads up, I was wondering about Moody Blooms. Although still not sure if I actually want anything from it, but I have £30 worth of HoF vouchers that I want to spend at Mac somehow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I must be the only person who actually likes MAC nail polish. Perhaps it's because absolutely EVERYTHING chips on me really quickly, even Illamasqua nail polish, which is supposed to last for ages. I got two of the nail polishes from Alluring Aquatic, and I'm happy with both of them. They definitely last longer on me than drugstore nail varnish.


----------



## IHughes (Jul 2, 2014)

Erinaceina said:


> I must be the only person who actually likes MAC nail polish. Perhaps it's because absolutely EVERYTHING chips on me really quickly, even Illamasqua nail polish, which is supposed to last for ages. I got two of the nail polishes from Alluring Aquatic, and I'm happy with both of them. They definitely last longer on me than drugstore nail varnish.


  I agree with you, everything chips really badly on me, even on the same day. I've tried Essie, OPI, Formula X, it all chips terribly. But I have one of the Alluring Aquatics nail polish and I LOVE IT, it lasts a long time, I couldn't believe it at first!  I'm tempted to hunt down the rest!!


----------



## beautycool (Jul 2, 2014)

IHughes said:


> I agree with you, everything chips really badly on me, even on the same day. I've tried Essie, OPI, Formula X, it all chips terribly. But I have one of the Alluring Aquatics nail polish and I LOVE IT, it lasts a long time, I couldn't believe it at first!  I'm tempted to hunt down the rest!!     Hi ladies do you prep your nails properly before painting   I know it sounds silly but if you paint a wall or something or wood without prep it comes off   So I buff my nails and get all grime off etc  Wipe with some sort of cleaner like nail polish remover or I cannot rember whet the other thing is I use to wipe down the mess  Then I dry then I paint on base coat and then colour  Then seche vite sometimes mine last a week  Depends what polish too  I find nails inc is abit naff for staying power  Opi is brill  Most indies are ok  Anyhow I don't excatly know what I use on my fingers to clean them etc I cannot think lol sorry it's v late now and been to work I'm naffed out  Sorry ladies    Anyhow have tried to rember whet items I use lol


----------



## beautycool (Jul 2, 2014)

ghopkins91 said:


> They were £12.50 at duty free last month x


   Hi Hun oh ok they are 12.50 then I wouldn't know really as hubby buys me stuff from his work all time so he goes duty free when ever he wants ( mmmmm everyday if I had my way lol )   He got some stuff from alluring a but that was blushs I cannot rember what price I saw on the reciept o think it said 17.00 something or 18 pounds something x for it x


----------



## IHughes (Jul 2, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions, my nails seems to scale themselves, not just the polish, OPI are the worst for me! Because they're so peeled when I buff them the tips become completely white, then I place base coat, then two coats of nail polish, then Seche Vite. It's pretty annoying as I'm not too talented so it takes me ages and it usually doesn't last the day!  Last wedding I went to I did them the evening before and the next morning I had chips already! So annoying!


----------



## beautycool (Jul 2, 2014)

The last time we went away was feb then the time before was August but didn't buy mac bought lots of bb   And perfumes etc x chocs lol   I so love duty free though hubby says I'm sucker for it  As that's where most people spend there money and they know it  They see us coming lol  There was someone on a tv programme think it was the ba one we were watching I'm not sure though  But was saying that. People have to spend in duty free seeing all the lovely stuff  Lol That's whet they were saying getting a item or items  That they don't need lmao that's me !!!! I proudly admit it as I needs everything that I believe I need / want have to have it ....,


----------



## beautycool (Jul 2, 2014)

Oh Hun  That's not good  x my nails would peel etc too  But not till I primed them properly but I know what your saying  Also I use that stuff from qvc to  It's pink gel or clear gel perfect formula it's called  I have to say I love it  You can paint it on and then paint your polish over top  Then apply a coat everyday of this stuff helps nails grow  Be strong and not peel etc   Works for me I love it     I love mac polishes too love them   I put Clinique on late last night not chipped as of yet  woo hoo  And that was quick application lol   Dior is very very good too x I love dior brushes and the colours are fab x


----------



## Nessy (Jul 3, 2014)

Golly, I'm in the process of a quilt commission so haven't been around, looking forward to moody blooms have no idea what I want though. Think I will get one lippy, and either a nail or an eyeliner gah! I wish I had more money to spend, might even just skip the lippy get an eyeliner and be done with it and save up for the next collections!


----------



## rockin (Jul 3, 2014)

Moody Blooms and Nail Transformations are up on Debenhams already.  I've placed my order, for way more than I should have LOL

  The nail polishes are now £10 each.


----------



## xfarrax (Jul 3, 2014)

Is moody blooms in store tday too? Its on selfridges website but only if u directly search through categories


----------



## rockin (Jul 3, 2014)

I've no idea about in store.  There are no counters anywhere near me.


----------



## xfarrax (Jul 3, 2014)

I want me some copperthorn


----------



## ElarnerDawn (Jul 3, 2014)

I caved and got the liner! Will see how I get on with it and let y'all know!  also cult beaut have just released the ABH Contour palette! I grabbed one quick as they won't last long!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jul 3, 2014)

xfarrax said:


> Is moody blooms in store tday too? Its on selfridges website but only if u directly search through categories


  It's in Manchester exchange Selfridges now


----------



## xfarrax (Jul 3, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> It's in Manchester exchange Selfridges now


  Woop wooop


----------



## beautycool (Jul 3, 2014)

ElarnerDawn said:


> I caved and got the liner! Will see how I get on with it and let y'all know!  also cult beaut have just released the ABH Contour palette! I grabbed one quick as they won't last long!


    Hi Hun  Is cult beauty a high end ?   I'm going to get some mac bits from debenhams too I think if there any left lol x and just pick it up next week when at work  I have ordered about 7 items from mac USA  So I will have to wait for them to be posted  to me bummer!!!! Lol  But atleast I know I will have everything  I want x instead of missing out as sold out I ordered black ivy I really would like the copper one  But I don't use a lot of eyeliners lol x  So maybe it's a waste x  I dunna x Who like the limited ed lipstick I don't x  Not my colour


----------



## amy_forster (Jul 3, 2014)

Gah! I wasn't expecting moody blooms until next week  Now I need to see if I can find out from my local store if they have it out, I'd best get looking at swatches! I love the promo stuff so I'm guessing I'll love the products   Can I ask you lovely ladies a favour too? I run a carrying consultancy & sling library (www.facebook.com/thecarryingworks) which is not for profit & I'm trying to raise some funds via a crowd-funding project. I have another 33 days to raise the remaining £225 to guarantee funding. Would you lovely lot be able to share the Facebook page as well as the crowd-funding link for me? It would be hugely appreciated & would help me to help so many more families!


----------



## xfarrax (Jul 3, 2014)

I hit up selfridges for moody blooms, got copperthorn, worldly wealth blush and moody bloom lipstick. The lippy caught me by surprise and was v flattering on. I think I may go back for black ivy, if it's around next week. Possibly artistic license but I have similar colors in my collection so I'm still debating.


----------



## ElarnerDawn (Jul 3, 2014)

beautycool said:


> Hi Hun  Is cult beauty a high end ?   I'm going to get some mac bits from debenhams too I think if there any left lol x and just pick it up next week when at work  I have ordered about 7 items from mac USA  So I will have to wait for them to be posted  to me bummer!!!! Lol  But atleast I know I will have everything  I want x instead of missing out as sold out I ordered black ivy I really would like the copper one  But I don't use a lot of eyeliners lol x  So maybe it's a waste x  I dunna x Who like the limited ed lipstick I don't x  Not my colour


 Yeh cult beauty is all high end American brands aswell as uk, I wanted to get 2 contour palettes but you are only allowed to order1! Suppose it stops everyone selling them at stupid prices!


----------



## beautycool (Jul 3, 2014)

ElarnerDawn said:


> Yeh cult beauty is all high end American brands aswell as uk, I wanted to get 2 contour palettes but you are only allowed to order1! Suppose it stops everyone selling them at stupid prices!


  Never heard of it lol lol !!!!!   If your only allowed to order one how do they know that you could order a whole load more in other people's names etc  Do you think people would do that Hun ?  Where can you get the stuff from the uk Hun  Or where's the best place where would you recommend  Thanks Hun


----------



## beautycool (Jul 3, 2014)

I mean where are you buying all your cult beauty from chik


----------



## raych1984 (Jul 3, 2014)

beautycool said:


> I mean where are you buying all your cult beauty from chik


  http://www.cultbeauty.co.uk


----------



## Nessy (Jul 4, 2014)

Ok well, I've looked and I would love to get a fluidline but I just don't think they will get much use out of me, so I'm skipping this collection and putting the money into savings for RHPS and the Simpsons lol


----------



## NextSupreme (Jul 4, 2014)

Has anyone used this before?  Also, they've added more CCB's  Edit: the NC/NW Chromographic Pencil's are also up, have these pro products always been there haha


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 4, 2014)

Sleek has a 30% off code for this weekend: SLEEK30. Shame shipping is over £3, otherwise I would've ordered the Rio palette. I'll just wait for it to hit Superdrug instead.


----------



## raych1984 (Jul 4, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Sleek has a 30% off code for this weekend: SLEEK30. Shame shipping is over £3, otherwise I would've ordered the Rio palette. I'll just wait for it to hit Superdrug instead.


  It's already in superdrug stores


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 4, 2014)

raych1984 said:


> It's already in superdrug stores


  Oh okay, didn't see it in Guildford today and my local Superdrug doesn't stock Sleek.


----------



## beautycool (Jul 5, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Oh okay, didn't see it in Guildford today and my local Superdrug doesn't stock Sleek.


    Kingston did before Hun x  I saw a whole load of sleek stuff in there x


----------



## beautycool (Jul 5, 2014)

There's sleek on boots buy 1 get 1 half price ladies  xxx


----------



## pnfpn (Jul 5, 2014)

Rio Rio is Superdrug exclusive though I believe. They also do free delivery over £10, no idea if it's on the site yet though.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 5, 2014)

beautycool said:


> I saw a whole load of sleek stuff in there x


  Thanks. Not sure if I'll be able to get to Kingston anytime soon due to the Hampton Court flower show next week, the traffic will be awful.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jul 5, 2014)

so who's got their latest in beauty box yet?

  i got the shade Cherub in the Illamasqua lipstick


----------



## beautycool (Jul 5, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Thanks. Not sure if I'll be able to get to Kingston anytime soon due to the Hampton Court flower show next week, the traffic will be awful.


    Oh crickey you are kidding I have to get to work next week traffic be bad  Hubby's used to it but he won't be happy lol lol xxx


----------



## beautycool (Jul 5, 2014)

Thanks Hun for letting me know lol  ️


----------



## Wattodolly (Jul 5, 2014)

My latest in beauty box arrived, it's amazing for the money. I got starkers lippy, red nail polish and number 2 blush!


----------



## beautycool (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi ladies here's my present from my hubby from work  I had phoned up mac this morning and couldn't make up my mind out the three items I was wanting from moody blooms  The lady said I tell you what I will put all three items away for you at desk and you can get your hubby to pop by and pick up what u want   Couldn't of been any more helpful than what she was  Any how's hubby went up there at 6 pm to go buy which I thought was one item he bought all three  Haven't had chance to actually see them properly as just got home half hour ago As been up hospital with my LO So no time to look at make  up will look Tomorow


----------



## rockin (Jul 8, 2014)

My Moody Blooms and Nail Transformations arrived today   I haven't swatched anything yet, but it's all looking good.


----------



## raych1984 (Jul 8, 2014)

rockin said:


> My Moody Blooms and Nail Transformations arrived today   I haven't swatched anything yet, but it's all looking good.


  What did you get rockin?


----------



## rockin (Jul 8, 2014)

I was very naughty and spent a lot this time.  I got 5 out of the 6 eyeshadows (already had Lucky Green), all 3 Fluidlines, Moody Bloom, Pheremonal and Phosphorescent lipsticks from Moody Blooms.  From Nail Transformations I got Green Pearl, Pink Pearl, Gold Pearl and the one called Highlight aka Blue Pearl.


----------



## beautycool (Jul 8, 2014)

My pressies from the hubby moody blooms  Hidden motive pherousent lippy and brb blush  Love it all the sheen lippy are 13.50 duty free good price   Just got back from town from our first date day really sine we had bubba lol  And bought our first sofa bed together lol for our new house to put into the conservatory  ️️


----------



## staceface (Jul 10, 2014)

My lovely mac girl told me today the latest update they had was that the rocky horror collection will be online only, no store release. The Simpsons will be in store and online. But like everything with mac that might change!


----------



## pnfpn (Jul 12, 2014)

Do you think we'll get the UD Pulp Fiction Collection?

  Some pics here http://www.vampyvarnish.com/2014/07/urban-decay-pulp-fiction-collection


----------



## beautycool (Jul 12, 2014)

My moody bloom items another load is on it's way but this box came first    Thanks to my other frirnd whom lives in the states I cannot thank her enough x So sending over a box filled with goodies soon have it all wrapped just need funds to send it ️️️️ Samples are brill and got the fillers that they use in the sephoras out there x  too  I want to use them now to put in brush jars  But I'm moving should be this week Thursday or Friday  I think we know def Monday  So it's not worth me opening  Is it ladies lol  even though I want to  But I would have to put them all back


----------



## beautycool (Jul 12, 2014)

In the bigger box  Is this limited ed star bucks cup  Cost me a lot but worth it  I wanted one like the other ladies on there blogs have on there dressing tables  All the USA ladies have them   I think it's pretty and for some of my make up brushes to stand in there ️Cannot wait to recieve  that box when it comes ️️️️


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Jul 12, 2014)

pnfpn said:


> Do you think we'll get the UD Pulp Fiction Collection?
> 
> Some pics here http://www.vampyvarnish.com/2014/07/urban-decay-pulp-fiction-collection


  I hope so it's not a website exclusive or anything. I am not mad for the actual products but Pulp Fiction is one of my favourite films ever so it's got to be done


----------



## pnfpn (Jul 12, 2014)

mushroomteagirl said:


> I hope so it's not a website exclusive or anything. I am not mad for the actual products but Pulp Fiction is one of my favourite films ever so it's got to be done


  Mine too! I'm collecting the UD lipsticks.. so I really need this LE one! It looks lovely. I'm not too keen on the eyeshadow thing but I will probably get it.


----------



## rockin (Jul 12, 2014)

I'm also hoping we'll get the UD Pulp Fiction collection


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 12, 2014)

pnfpn said:


> Do you think we'll get the UD Pulp Fiction Collection?
> 
> Some pics here http://www.vampyvarnish.com/2014/07/urban-decay-pulp-fiction-collection


  To be honest, I don't care about anything in this collection.


----------



## raych1984 (Jul 12, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> To be honest, I don't care about anything in this collection.


  I feel the same.


----------



## pnfpn (Jul 16, 2014)

Has anyone bought Kiko polishes from their site? Were they delivered? I know the site stock ships from Italy and I am considering adding some polishes to my order.


----------



## raych1984 (Jul 16, 2014)

pnfpn said:


> Has anyone bought Kiko polishes from their site? Were they delivered? I know the site stock ships from Italy and I am considering adding some polishes to my order.


  I've just been to the Kiko shop in London, and their polishes are amazing!! I've ordered off Kiko, and they were very fast at shipping. Hope this helps


----------



## tirurit (Jul 16, 2014)

Sorry, we have a phisical store here so I am not really sure about shipments, you sure that they ship from Italy? There are some perm items by Kiko that I love, like the eyebrow pencil, their eyeshadow sticks (compared them visually to Laura Mercier's caviar sticks and they have exactly the same packaging and they feel the same!) and their water eyeshadows (same product that MAC's ED!). Not to be an enabler or something, just in case you wanted to check them out!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 16, 2014)

pnfpn said:


> Has anyone bought Kiko polishes from their site? Were they delivered? I know the site stock ships from Italy and I am considering adding some polishes to my order.


  I haven't bought polishes from the Kiko site, but have ordered from them before. My experience with them was really bad and I certainly wouldn't recommend it. Yes, they ship from Italy and if there's a problem, you have to deal with Italian customer service and they are CRAP! I ended up having to go through Paypal to get a refund because they just wouldn't sort it out even though it was a mistake they made.

  Having said that, I like Kiko and I'm really happy they have opened a store in Guildford so I don't have to wait until I go to London to go to Kiko. But I will never order from the website again.


----------



## rockin (Jul 17, 2014)

Trying to resist the temptation - this looks beautiful, and is currently half price!  http://www.escentual.com/anna-sui/annasuimakeup001/


----------



## kirstw91 (Jul 17, 2014)

staceface said:


> My lovely mac girl told me today the latest update they had was that the rocky horror collection will be online only, no store release. The Simpsons will be in store and online. But like everything with mac that might change!


  Thank you for the info  guess I'll be stalking the mac website for the rocky horror collection then lol, I do hope it changes and there is a store release.


----------



## rockin (Jul 17, 2014)

What collection(s) are we expecting end of July/beginning of August?  There are so many I have lost track.  Unfortunately I will be away over that week, and computer time will be limited as we will be with my parents and they frown on us spending our time on computers.


----------



## pnfpn (Jul 17, 2014)

YSL Leather Fetish is out on Harvey Nicks already but it's nationwide from the 30th.

  That's all I know so far.


----------



## pnfpn (Jul 29, 2014)

£5 off all lipsticks at Debenhams today!


----------



## beautycool (Jul 29, 2014)

Cannot work out why the free delievery not working for me Hun   The man did say they having problems from Friday  Anyone else experiencing this x


----------



## beautycool (Jul 29, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Oh okay, didn't see it in Guildford today and my local Superdrug doesn't stock Sleek.


   Hi ya went to Croydon Friday  Superdrug there does sleek


----------



## pnfpn (Jul 29, 2014)

beautycool said:


> Anyone else experiencing this x


  Try the code SHA5


----------



## beautycool (Jul 29, 2014)

pnfpn said:


> Try the code SHA5


  Hi Hun thank you I have before  I cannot work it out lol  Even the man said there been tech faults and hopefully they can sort them  Never had a problem before anyhow  But will have to phone up yet again   But thanks Hun  Didn't know they had a counter at Bromley  My sis works there in Bromley and I have asked her if she will swatch some colours for me in her break lol  She prob won't x


----------



## beautycool (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm still stuck on what guerlain to buy  Gutted !!! My sister was going to go in her lunch break but she couldn't as was busy getting lunch etc x Great lol    Anyhow I will be ordering a Armani lippy  But this offer of five pounds is so good I wanted another guerlain lippy


----------



## Erinaceina (Jul 29, 2014)

pnfpn said:


> £5 off all lipsticks at Debenhams today!


  I was going to use this to get Morange or Relentlessly Red, they don't have either of those in stock. I might get CB96, though.


----------



## makeuplover94 (Jul 29, 2014)

Hi everyone I'm Tori 

  long time lurker, first time poster! Just wondering if any of you know what collections are coming out with mac in august?
  I tried the live chat with an artist but they said it was company policy and that they weren't allowed to tell me, first time thats ever happened to me.. so confused.


----------



## Erinaceina (Jul 29, 2014)

makeuplover94 said:


> Hi everyone I'm Tori
> 
> long time lurker, first time poster! Just wondering if any of you know what collections are coming out with mac in august?
> I tried the live chat with an artist but they said it was company policy and that they weren't allowed to tell me, first time thats ever happened to me.. so confused.


  Eh, that's nonsense. Usually they just tell me that they don't know, but sometimes they've been really helpful. I find that at the people working at my local counter are much more helpful, and I haven't heard anything about a company policy from them.

  I don't know anything for certain, but guessing from past experience (and trying to work out from what's on the Collection Calendar), I think we might get a couple of minor collections, but nothing major.

  Have you looked here?

  http://www.specktra.net/t/185472/2014-mac-collections-calendar

  It says that we won't be getting A Novel Romance until September, but nothing about the others.


----------



## beautycool (Jul 30, 2014)

Hi ladies recieved my first ever kiss kiss lippy from guerlain   These are brilliant  Cannot wait for my next colour to come   With my armani lippy too  So excited to try the next one


----------



## beautycool (Jul 30, 2014)

beautycool said:


> Hi ladies recieved my first ever kiss kiss lippy from guerlain   These are brilliant  Cannot wait for my next colour to come   With my armani lippy too  So excited to try the next one


  Excessive rose


----------



## IHughes (Jul 30, 2014)

I'm gutted! I wanted to order a lippie with the 5 pounds off but it didn't recognise my Debenhams card, so I wasn't going to pay 5 for shipping! Anyway, sad I missed it!


----------



## ghopkins91 (Jul 30, 2014)

IHughes said:


> I'm gutted! I wanted to order a lippie with the 5 pounds off but it didn't recognise my Debenhams card, so I wasn't going to pay 5 for shipping! Anyway, sad I missed it!


  I kept having trouble with my Debenhams card recently, it wouldn't recognise it if I input the number straight from the card. But if I go to my Beautycard app, which that card is registered to, then go to 'redeem points' - it gives me a different number which I put in and it recognises that!


----------



## beautycool (Jul 30, 2014)

IHughes said:


> I'm gutted! I wanted to order a lippie with the 5 pounds off but it didn't recognise my Debenhams card, so I wasn't going to pay 5 for shipping! Anyway, sad I missed it!


   Hi Hun oh golly you could of phone CS  I ordered my excessive rose a few days before or a day before the offer so I had to order another two lippys too lol


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (Jul 31, 2014)

Hiya! I just spotted the mac 'look in a box' sets on the mac website. I picked up the pink one. Here is the link  http://www.maccosmetics.co.uk/whats_new/13095/index.tmpl  Hope that works. Somehow I have not been able to find them under any headings. I clicked on the scrolling pics to get to the collection.


----------



## beautycool (Jul 31, 2014)

MakeMeUp79 said:


> Hiya! I just spotted the mac 'look in a box' sets on the mac website. I picked up the pink one. Here is the link  http://www.maccosmetics.co.uk/whats_new/13095/index.tmpl  Hope that works. Somehow I have not been able to find them under any headings. I clicked on the scrolling pics to get to the collection.


   Oh man thank you I have been looking everyday and took a break lol as didn't think we would get them  The mac lady did say second week of August  I wonder if these will go quickly   I cannot buy I cannot buy even though I want lol I have just bought another guerlain lippy and a Armani one  if I would of known I wouldn't of bought them lol xx Off to check bank balance lol  I move Monday so I don't know what address to put  x my address don't match my bank card ( my new address obviously ) does that matter ?


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jul 31, 2014)

Id fancied the all about plum kit but £42!?  It's saying it's sold out, dunno if that's a glitch or they didn't have much stock of it. Still, nevermind , as £42 is daft for such a simple colour set :/ too similar to the Rebecca moses plum kit I got last year.


----------



## beautycool (Jul 31, 2014)

Blimey it's all sold out pmsl  Well obviously that made my mind up  More money for the other colls  Woohoo xxxx lol x


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jul 31, 2014)

beautycool said:


> Blimey it's all sold out pmsl  Well obviously that made my mind up  More money for the other colls  Woohoo xxxx lol x


  I know I was kind of glad then I wouldn't have the temptation!


----------



## beautycool (Jul 31, 2014)

Rip off what we pay lol isn't it x


----------



## beautycool (Jul 31, 2014)

I think the look in the boxes are only 4.00 or 5.00 cheaper so not much difference  It's when you do bulk orders you realise the price difference too  And you know like the blushes and the palletes They all a lot cheaper


----------



## beautycool (Jul 31, 2014)

Woops that price was for the sets you was talking about and brush sets  So that a lot of money saved there maybe a tenner being the brush sets are like 40 odd quid int they   Plus the look in the box is 39.50 dollars  Which is dirt cheap omg 25.00 quid roughly  That's like tenner saved too grrrrr I be getting mine from states now  Now I noticed that  Mmmmm that's if I will getx


----------



## stacilx (Aug 1, 2014)

Did anyone manage to get any of the look in a box sets I really wanted the pink one as I've been after embrace me for a whole but they sold out so much faster then I imagined !!


----------



## beautycool (Aug 1, 2014)

Hi I wanted the pink set or coral  When I saw the link they had them all online then I was not sure on them  Even though I had missed the chance from norstrom to get them as I wasn't too sure then grrr I couldn't made my mind up and being indescive about them  That I missed them Apperntly they coming to mac USA  And if I buy that's where I'm getting mine from  They are ten pounds cheaper including tax  So it's a great buy for me being my friend will just put it in with my other stuff at hers x So postage won't matter as when I block buy in the USA or save up all items for one shipping costs like I done in past I saved like 80.00 pounds which I was well impressed x That's taking out shipping costs too))


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (Aug 1, 2014)

stacilx said:


> Did anyone manage to get any of the look in a box sets I really wanted the pink one as I've been after embrace me for a whole but they sold out so much faster then I imagined !!


  I was lucky enough to get the pink box. Sorry you were not able to get your hands on it. I am pretty sure selfridges will get them though, Only problem is shipping if you are not near to one.


----------



## stacilx (Aug 1, 2014)

MakeMeUp79 said:


> I was lucky enough to get the pink box. Sorry you were not able to get your hands on it. I am pretty sure selfridges will get them though, Only problem is shipping if you are not near to one.


  I want it that bad I'd pay postage ha ha although do we know if they are due to hit stores at all ?


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (Aug 1, 2014)

stacilx said:


> I want it that bad I'd pay postage ha ha although do we know if they are due to hit stores at all ?


  I would guess next week. Probably Thursday.  But who knows. Selfridges seems to do their own thing with exclusives.   I really wanted to get the Nars schiap set from selfridges n by time I realised it was up on their website only the dolce vita was left! Does anyone know if and when those sets will be up on the nars website?


----------



## stacilx (Aug 1, 2014)

MakeMeUp79 said:


> I would guess next week. Probably Thursday.  But who knows. Selfridges seems to do their own thing with exclusives.   I really wanted to get the Nars schiap set from selfridges n by time I realised it was up on their website only the dolce vita was left! Does anyone know if and when those sets will be up on the nars website?


  Think I'm gonna have to make daily calls to the stores I have to have this ha ha I hate all the not knowing when thins are gonna drop I work such long hours by the time I can look everything is gone !!


----------



## beautycool (Aug 2, 2014)

MakeMeUp79 said:


> I would guess next week. Probably Thursday.  But who knows. Selfridges seems to do their own thing with exclusives.   I really wanted to get the Nars schiap set from selfridges n by time I realised it was up on their website only the dolce vita was left! Does anyone know if and when those sets will be up on the nars website?


   Hi I got dolce v from nordstrom  It's at my friends waiting to be put in the box and delievered to   me  I wanted the other but didn't know on colour I'm hoping it may be put on nars As I get discount from there and wanna get maybe the pink one i want to see more swatches first though  So will do my homework on that colour  The new eyeshadows are up And get this so is the narrasist eye shadow pallete if anyone interested  Well it was this morning as I knew you couldn't get it anywhere in the uk As it had sold out within two week and on the nars web I got mine from sephora  When john lewis and bentalls and everywhere sold out spaceuk etc x


----------



## beautycool (Aug 2, 2014)

Hi Quick swatches of geurlain kiss kiss 2014 lipsticks  In colours left to right 325 and 366 Love them  325 is a red and the mini freebie  366 full size  I sent my armani lippy back  I disliked it wasn't for me and thought cannot waste 20 odd quid  I didn't put it on I just looked at it and thought na to dark for me as I wanted number 508 I think it was and I was thinking about it  And it had sold out grrrr


----------



## rockin (Aug 2, 2014)

I got worried today when I looked at the MAC website and couldn't find Face & Body.  It's the one foundation I've found that is pale enough for my skin, and doesn't show up dry flaky patches on my face.


----------



## IHughes (Aug 2, 2014)

It has been changed for Studio Face and Body and it'll be a little more expensive. I don't know if the formula is different,


----------



## rockin (Aug 3, 2014)

A price hike doesn't surprise me.


----------



## ghopkins91 (Aug 3, 2014)

I've just noticed that they have reduced the price of the quad & duo palettes and also the inserts. However the large palettes are still ridiculously priced at £14!


----------



## stacilx (Aug 3, 2014)

Just spoke to mac chat who say that the look in a box sets are online only so there goes my chance of getting embrace me...  *bangs head against brick wall*


----------



## beautycool (Aug 3, 2014)

ghopkins91 said:


> I've just noticed that they have reduced the price of the quad & duo palettes and also the inserts. However the large palettes are still ridiculously priced at £14!


   Hi omg have noticed that  Everytime I go to my local mac I always tell them about the cost of the palletes over there like you can buy a double duo one with both inserts for about ten pounds or less Here lol to buy the same you know how much it was about 30.00 pounds rip off  14.00 for duo  6.00 each for insert lol  I'm glad they have reduced it x)))) X I still have mine at my friends  I need it now though lolx


----------



## makeuplover94 (Aug 5, 2014)

anyone been on the boots website lately? it lists in the maybelline colour tattoos section loads of new colour… vintage plum, creamy beige, pink nude, naked ambition and cream de nude. You can't actually add them to your basket but i wonder if this means we'll be getting new colours?


----------



## ghopkins91 (Aug 5, 2014)

makeuplover94 said:


> anyone been on the boots website lately? it lists in the maybelline colour tattoos section loads of new colour… vintage plum, creamy beige, pink nude, naked ambition and cream de nude. You can't actually add them to your basket but i wonder if this means we'll be getting new colours?


  Oh I hope so!!


----------



## IHughes (Aug 6, 2014)

I bought two Glamour Edit boxes (one for myself and one for my mum) and they're both exactly the same! Same shades of lipstick, blush and nail polish! I got the shade Minx, the blush in 01 and a light pink polish!


----------



## Wattodolly (Aug 6, 2014)

I bought 2 glamour boxes too and got the same in everything but got starkers lippy! I thought there were 7 different shades of lippy so thought I stood a good chance of getting a different colour!


----------



## staceface (Aug 6, 2014)

Mac look in a box sets are up on selfridges website


----------



## rockin (Aug 7, 2014)

I was in Boots today, and I saw there were messages by the Advantage Card machines, saying that they will be removing the machines and that we should 'download the app' to get offers in future.  Most unfair, I thought, since only people with 'smart phones' will be able to get the offers.  I'm not happy as it means I will miss out.


----------



## rockin (Aug 8, 2014)

For a while now, I've been seeing L'Oreal Infallible eyeshadows in Poundland, but only usually the Blue Curacao, Pebble Grey and Coconut Shake.   Yesterday I was in our local branch and they also had Burning Black, Endless Chocolat, Innocent Turquoise, Purple Obsession and Naughty Strawberry, so I bought a backup of each.


----------



## toobusytostitch (Aug 9, 2014)

rockin said:


> For a while now, I've been seeing L'Oreal Infallible eyeshadows in Poundland, but only usually the Blue Curacao, Pebble Grey and Coconut Shake.   Yesterday I was in our local branch and they also had Burning Black, Endless Chocolat, Innocent Turquoise, Purple Obsession and Naughty Strawberry, so I bought a backup of each.


Thanks - I'll take a look this afternoon


----------



## pnfpn (Aug 9, 2014)

rockin said:


> Most unfair, I thought, since only people with 'smart phones' will be able to get the offers. I'm not happy as it means I will miss out.


  You can load them on your card via the website but it means more planning.


----------



## rockin (Aug 9, 2014)

pnfpn said:


> You can load them on your card via the website but it means more planning.


  Really?  It didn't mention that on the sign, it only mentioned downloading an app.  I will have to investigate.  Thank you


----------



## pnfpn (Aug 10, 2014)

rockin said:


> Really?  It didn't mention that on the sign, it only mentioned downloading an app.  I will have to investigate.  Thank you


  Yeah if you go into your account on the Boots site and then the advantage card section it will let you load offers to your card for instore use.


----------



## rockin (Aug 10, 2014)

pnfpn said:


> Yeah if you go into your account on the Boots site and then the advantage card section it will let you load offers to your card for instore use.


  Thank you 

  Not quite as user-friendly as having the vouchers in your hand to see what the offers are while you're in store though, is it?


----------



## lovesongx (Aug 10, 2014)

The Boots app is a waste of time considering you can't actually access 3G/4G whilst in their stores and they don't offer wifi!


----------



## IHughes (Aug 10, 2014)

I had wifi in some Boots recently, you have to put in the number of the advantage card for free wifi or if not your details and you get a free hour (if I remember correctly). But I definitely had free wifi in the Boots store in King's Lynn!


----------



## rockin (Aug 10, 2014)

Our Boots is in our shopping centre, which has free wifi, and I am pretty sure I have sent texts and made calls whilst in Boots before.


----------



## raych1984 (Aug 10, 2014)

Boots now has free wifi in all of their stores to support the new app. I work in one, and previously could get no internet whatsoever so I'm glad we finally have it!!


----------



## ghopkins91 (Aug 10, 2014)

Have you seen the Urban Decay Naked2 Basics? Gosh, I NEED it! Wonder when we'll get it here - I hope its soon! I love my original basics & have hit pan on 3 shadows, I'd rather the new one than repurchasing the original.


----------



## emmxbee (Aug 12, 2014)

The second Urban Decay Naked Basics palette looks so nice. My sister has the first one and I was considering buying that until I saw pictures of the new one. Apparently, they'll be releasing it on their website on the 19th August but who knows when we'll get it here in the UK.


----------



## charlotte366 (Aug 12, 2014)

rockin said:


> Most unfair, I thought, since only people with 'smart phones' will be able to get the offers. I'm not happy as it means I will miss out.


  I had an email about this the other day, it said if you don;t have a smart phone you will need to log into advantage card account to get your personalised offers, so that should stop you missing out.

  Personally i am looking forward to getting them on the app, means that I don't have to try hold loads of stuff and stand at a machine, I know if i have a good offer before I go in the store!


----------



## rockin (Aug 12, 2014)

Well I've gone to the site and added the offers to my card, but I then had to write them down on a piece of paper to carry with me so I remember what the offers are.

  With vouchers, you can choose which will give you the best deal. The downloaded or added-to-card ones may not - they will choose for you.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Aug 13, 2014)

rockin said:


> Well I've gone to the site and added the offers to my card, but I then had to write them down on a piece of paper to carry with me so I remember what the offers are.  With vouchers, you can choose which will give you the best deal. The downloaded or added-to-card ones may not - they will choose for you.


  I use the app, it has some really good deals on it and I've been able to.find an offer to use everytime I've been.into boots recently. That said, I think it's a bit.glitchy, as some times the.offers I've pre loaded show on the till and the sales assistant will ask if I want to use the offer and then they click accept, whilst other times the offer just applies automatically. Hopefully they sort that problem out as it's confusing!


----------



## rockin (Aug 15, 2014)

Sleek online are currently doing 3 for 2 on ALL Sleek makeup products.  Use code sleek342


----------



## beautycool (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi ladies   For you that order in the USA for mac  A novel romance Coll came out yesterday  I got my goodies will wait for uk to launch too   What's on your lists  I think it comes out end of August online and first week of sept in shops  Unless it's just first week of sept online not sure I did see the article online in the telegraph paper I think girls   Share your lists !!!!!  I bought   Lipgloss-talk sexy  Lipsticks -a novel romance ,yield to love-being online exclusive and I think I will actually like the coloyr,  in myself   Fluidline pencil in black brilliance   Blush just one lol animal instincts   Electric eyeshadows in super watt and love power   I have more to buy  but am wanting the other collections to come out tbh  But I think I may want the other blush as they are both limited ed apparently   Please share what you would like from this collection


----------



## stacilx (Aug 15, 2014)

beautycool said:


> Hi ladies   For you that order in the USA for mac  A novel romance Coll came out yesterday  I got my goodies will wait for uk to launch too   What's on your lists  I think it comes out end of August online and first week of sept in shops  Unless it's just first week of sept online not sure I did see the article online in the telegraph paper I think girls   Share your lists !!!!!  I bought   Lipgloss-talk sexy  Lipsticks -a novel romance ,yield to love-being online exclusive and I think I will actually like the coloyr,  in myself   Fluidline pencil in black brilliance   Blush just one lol animal instincts   Electric eyeshadows in super watt and love power   I have more to buy  but am wanting the other collections to come out tbh  But I think I may want the other blush as they are both limited ed apparently   Please share what you would like from this collection


  How do you get your stuff sent from USA ?


----------



## dancewithme (Aug 15, 2014)

I want to get a few things from a novel romance, definitely the black fluidline pencil, maybe the green too. Then I'm hoping to see some swatches to decide on what lippies to get! My list just now is Lingering Kiss, Hearts Aflame and Good Kisser, but it depends how much they look like shades I already have.


----------



## rockin (Aug 15, 2014)

I rarely order things from the US, and have never done from MAC there. I'm sick and tired of the Customs charges, and the Post Office adding £8 to the bill just to ask me to make payment before they can release my package.  Only last week I had to pay £11.54 just to receive a DVD I had bought from America - £8 of that was PO charges.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Aug 15, 2014)

[@]beautycool[/@] I fancy myself lipstick (nude lustre) and the a novel romance quad (the greeny brown one) I think that's it, maybe a nail polish but I'd probably look at those in store, as I have a lot of similar dark shades by OPI which I'm pretty happy with, though I do really like the mac nail polish formula


----------



## beautycool (Aug 15, 2014)

rockin said:


> I rarely order things from the US, and have never done from MAC there. I'm sick and tired of the Customs charges, and the Post Office adding £8 to the bill just to ask me to make payment before they can release my package.  Only last week I had to pay £11.54 just to receive a DVD I had bought from America - £8 of that was PO charges.


   OMG Hun sorry to hear that chik   my parcels never been stopped at one time I had a box worth 200 dollars  I'm so lucky but there's always risk   But since I been getting packages from the USA from indie polish makers or my friends there I never had a custom charge  Actually once from a indie maker grrr 12.00 it was  And 1.00 something from post office charges   Madness   But I never ordered from the indie again  This was before all the polish got hot with can't send polish over   Anyhow I still buy polish from states if I was into my polishes still  And also omg I have collected about 30 polishes at my friends house in Texas still she's got about 30  Mostly liquid sky and pams whimiscals polish  And enchanted when Chelsea's had a stock Sephora ships to uk but only some stuff  So does bloomingdales I think macys too


----------



## beautycool (Aug 15, 2014)

stacilx said:


> How do you get your stuff sent from USA ?


   Got friends and a few family out there too  Family in davenport x


----------



## laurzrah (Aug 15, 2014)

Steamcream is offering everyone the chance to get a free sample! http://www.steamcream.co.uk/facechallenge/


----------



## beautycool (Aug 15, 2014)

dancewithme said:


> I want to get a few things from a novel romance, definitely the black fluidline pencil, maybe the green too. Then I'm hoping to see some swatches to decide on what lippies to get! My list just now is Lingering Kiss, Hearts Aflame and Good Kisser, but it depends how much they look like shades I already have.


  Hi Hun x the pencil things look great don't they I'm not used to wearing eyeliner though  I have one from moodyblooms in the pot  Black ivy I think it's called   I ordered the black one from a novel romance  But thinking after the order was placed I was thinking I have black ivy but I think they maybe totally different   I so so want evil twin I love the colour of that  Especially the swatches I have seen on templia blog I think it was looks nice x But I was thinking if I don't wear it what a waste of money  I wonder how much everything will be here in the uk  As I know with playland aa collections and proenza collection I had saved myself 100 including tax n shipping  Just goes to show how expensive mac is in the uk well we all know that  I think that was including my duo pallete and two inserts  As it all came to 28.00 pounds with the pallete and two inserts  Where as now mac has put the cost of it down now  Here's my list of items I'm still wanting   Gilded thrill highly charged pure flash  Fluid lines eveil twin earth one and metrolpis  Lipstick good kisser  A few lipglosses but not sure as don't wear gloss alot  But maybe reckless desire wanting more   Blush fun endings looks well pretty   Mascara the one that has the pretty glitter on the outside of tube haute and naughty one   Midnight storm maybe nail polish   But I want the Simpsons lol  And some of the matte collection out in October Simpsons should be with us by sept but not so sure  Matte Coll maybe with us by end of October not sure either I only  know the dates of USA releases  Sorry for late replys been busy sorting new house out  So upside down here  And if I could find my eyeliner brush I could practice my black ivy  That should be a laugh being I have a lot of problems with my right eye  It's dropped  So I reckon I need to be careful or not wear it otherwise it may look really wonky even though I do it properly the droppings in my eye may make it look really funny


----------



## rockin (Aug 15, 2014)

Beautycool, the handling fee charged by Royal Mail is £8, regardless of how little or how much is charged by Customs.  Over the last couple of years every package I've received with a value over £15 has been stopped and charged, even if it was only just over the £15.  £15 doesn't buy much makeup.

  I bought some DVDs in a sale - ones you can't get in this country - and unfortunately the company stated on the Customs slip the full, pre-sale, price rather than the sale price of the DVDs, so I got a hefty charge that time


----------



## dancewithme (Aug 15, 2014)

I use fluidline daily, but if the pencils match up, it would just be so much more convenient than messing about with brushes and pot lids (especially when I try save some time by doing my makeuo on the train!). I got all my new palettes from the US too - had my mum make several trips into the mac store as they capped her at purchasing 4 (I think) per visit. The savings were really something.


----------



## beautycool (Aug 15, 2014)

rockin said:


> Beautycool, the handling fee charged by Royal Mail is £8, regardless of how little or how much is charged by Customs.  Over the last couple of years every package I've received with a value over £15 has been stopped and charged, even if it was only just over the £15.  £15 doesn't buy much makeup.  I bought some DVDs in a sale - ones you can't get in this country - and unfortunately the company stated on the Customs slip the full, pre-sale, price rather than the sale price of the DVDs, so I got a hefty charge that time


  My friends and family who send me stuff  Put cosmetics on label or what ever it is  On there  The last box I had from my other friend was about 100 dollars or more but think she put on it like 60 dollars not sure  And it weighed a ton I did post a piccie before  It had the nars pallete in x and mac playland etc   I have never been stun as of yet ( touch wood ) and I wouldn't wanna be I'm sorry to hear about the custom charges such a bummer  We go to the states every year for last past ten or more years  Apart from last year and this year as have had a house to fork out for ( stamp duty etc ) and last year a wedding  We went to maldives loved it  But I wouldn't change going bk to the states love it love it  Miss it it's our second home  Hubby always asks where we wanna go next  Have to say Orlando again lol  Maybe next year sighs and wishes lol


----------



## beautycool (Aug 15, 2014)

Always worried about custom fees   and always panick about my fees  Hubby said if I got caught depends on how much in the box ( ie 100 dollars worth he said u pay a percentage or you get charged a amount every dollar or something I cannot think what he said ) x


----------



## rockin (Aug 15, 2014)

Up to a certain amount you get charged VAT plus Royal Mail's £8.  Above that you get other Customs duties as well, I believe.

  I've never been to America and could never afford a holiday abroad.  I also have no family that have ever been there or live there, so I'm stuck with UK prices.  My sister lives in Australia, and I believe prices are even higher there.


----------



## beautycool (Aug 15, 2014)

rockin said:


> Up to a certain amount you get charged VAT plus Royal Mail's £8.  Above that you get other Customs duties as well, I believe.  I've never been to America and could never afford a holiday abroad.  I also have no family that have ever been there or live there, so I'm stuck with UK prices.  My sister lives in Australia, and I believe prices are even higher there.


   Fab Australia they do a lot of products guerlain and tom fords that we don't get here in the uk or USA   Hubby got family in oz too  We was thinking to visit but taking a 3 year old that far no chance I would love to go  Hubby gets consessionary only reason why we fly out so much every year well once a year if we were lucky twice a year just to Cyprus or Spain for a short break I don't think we be going anywhere now tbh unless we save save  As we got mortgage to pay and that's more important  We prob find it hard actually as we not used to being careful  So next month will be out first mortgage payment   Hubby's conssions the tax always goes up and since sept 11 th happened the prices shot up with his company u would of thought it went down but never  My first holiday abroad when met hubby was out of this world Dubai  Believe it or not we flew there for 40.00 each  That's how much hubby conssions  ticket was his free ticket suppose to be lol but that was the tax bit on top  That was 1999 we flew to Dubai  Anyhow that was 1999  To anywhere in world short haul and long haul  Hubby works for one of the major airlines Anyhow now it's gone up to 190 pounds each ticket  Even though it's still cheap ( hubby moans grrrr) lol but that's his free ticket apperntly and has to pay that extra everyone who's staff do But working for the company for over 20 odd years lol shouldn't have to pay for there free ticket takes the pee  It's free one of the advantages of working for the company but not it's not free if you get what I mean  Any how's got to get back to sorting this house out  I need a thousand pairs of hands  And don't know where to start after I take break lol  Chat soon xxx


----------



## beautycool (Aug 15, 2014)

I could of got stuff for people  But it's customs fees isn't it if we get caught  Then there's recorded second on top as wouldn't send items normal post not in the uk lol x everything gets lost these days


----------



## rockin (Aug 21, 2014)

According to BritishBeautyBlogger:

  "MAC The Simpsons Collection launches on 4th September at freestanding MAC Stores or online." 



  The peachy blush, Sideshow You, is online only


----------



## beautycool (Aug 21, 2014)

rockin said:


> According to BritishBeautyBlogger:  "MAC The Simpsons Collection launches on 4th September at freestanding MAC Stores or online."     The peachy blush, Sideshow You, is online only


  Hi Hun thanks Hun x   It's the 28 th for USA then it launches in store on the 4 th for. Mac stores usa  Weird how it's the same dates never known that before  But that's mac for you   I wonder if it be at the airport then this week or next as they get them before our shops usually don't they ? Well I have always known them to x


----------



## rockin (Aug 21, 2014)

Mineralize Lips and Mineralize Eyes are on the UK MAC website


----------



## ElarnerDawn (Aug 22, 2014)

Hey girls sorry Iv been Mia for a while  been so busy! Hope everyone's good! Just thought I'd let y'all know feel unique have 10% off all YSL right now!


----------



## lily89 (Aug 23, 2014)

Hello everyone  A novel romance is inly few days from release. Who is excited?


----------



## ghopkins91 (Aug 23, 2014)

I can't decide if I'm excited or not! I was but I'm still sooo undecided on what I want! Will have to have a trip in store to see  what are you planning on picking up?


----------



## Wattodolly (Aug 23, 2014)

Does anyone know when the mac Brooke Sheilds collection is being released here?


----------



## lily89 (Aug 24, 2014)

ghopkins91 said:


> I can't decide if I'm excited or not! I was but I'm still sooo undecided on what I want! Will have to have a trip in store to see  what are you planning on picking up?


  I was just planning on picking up YTL and FE plus Iam still undecided about GK. I am trying to go easy on this collection as I do not want to go bankrupt  as we still have few more collections to battle with lol  What are you eyeing up?


----------



## beautycool (Aug 24, 2014)

Hi ladies I got all my stuff when USA released  I'm just after good kisser maybe . Maybe one of the quads not sure what one yet  And some of the electric eyeshadows got the pink one and the super watt so maybe the purple one and another  And some of the liners  But liners are permanent I heard  so I'm not in no rush   I need the money for Simpsons release this week in the USA  so I'm hoping I get chance


----------



## ghopkins91 (Aug 24, 2014)

lily89 said:


> What are you eyeing up?


  I definitely want FE, I love the colour of YTL too but I just can't do cremesheens, I always regret buying them! I'm stuck between some of the electric cool e/s and I like 2 of the quads. I don't think I've ever felt so indecisive about a collection! Maybe its a sign that I don't need anything (HA! Who am I kidding??).. I'm sure I'll walk out of Debenhams with a bag full!


----------



## Sophiephoebe1 (Aug 24, 2014)

ghopkins91 said:


> I definitely want FE, I love the colour of YTL too but I just can't do cremesheens, I always regret buying them! I'm stuck between some of the electric cool e/s and I like 2 of the quads. I don't think I've ever felt so indecisive about a collection! Maybe its a sign that I don't need anything (HA! Who am I kidding??).. I'm sure I'll walk out of Debenhams with a bag full!


  Is it being released in Debenhams on Thursday? (I'm a bit out of the loop, haha)


----------



## ghopkins91 (Aug 24, 2014)

Sophiephoebe1 said:


> Is it being released in Debenhams on Thursday? (I'm a bit out of the loop, haha)


  No, should be online this Thursday & in store the following Thursday, I think. I guess you never know with MAC but generally they seem to be online last Thurs of the month and in store on the first Thurs of the month.


----------



## lily89 (Aug 24, 2014)

Sophiephoebe1 said:


> Is it being released in Debenhams on Thursday? (I'm a bit out of the loop, haha)


  When I rang MAC counter close to me the lady told me that all the new collections are always released on fisrt thursday of the month in store


----------



## PeachTwist (Aug 24, 2014)

So I've been gone for ages -- does anyone know the release date for the MAC Artificially Wild collection in the UK?  I'm interested in the shadows and one of the blushes.


----------



## kirstw91 (Aug 24, 2014)

lily89 said:


> Hello everyone  A novel romance is inly few days from release. Who is excited?


 I'll be grabbing a few things from the collection, I will be getting yield to love and a novel romance lipsticks along with one or two of the electric cool eye shadows... I am tempted by good kisser but I have so many lipsticks that are similar in colour so I'll probably skip that one.


----------



## makeuplover94 (Aug 25, 2014)

slightly confused…. i know that royal mail prohibits nail polish being sent international, do they allow you to receive nail polish from international post? I'm considering ordering from transdesign, finally wanting to bite the bullet with colour club polishes but i'm worried that if i order the parcel maybe destroyed but there is no disclaimer or any info with that regard on their website.


----------



## ElarnerDawn (Aug 26, 2014)

I'm hoping for hearts aflame from NR but that's it  who'd getting the new viva glam? Xx


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 26, 2014)

makeuplover94 said:


> slightly confused…. i know that royal mail prohibits nail polish being sent international, do they allow you to receive nail polish from international post? I'm considering ordering from transdesign, finally wanting to bite the bullet with colour club polishes but i'm worried that if i order the parcel maybe destroyed but there is no disclaimer or any info with that regard on their website.


  In theory no, but I have placed loads of orders from the US, Canada, Hong Kong, etc. and so far none of them have been destroyed. I always ask that the seller marks the package something like cosmetics or art supplies.


----------



## makeuplover94 (Aug 26, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> In theory no, but I have placed loads of orders from the US, Canada, Hong Kong, etc. and so far none of them have been destroyed. I always ask that the seller marks the package something like cosmetics or art supplies.


  ah okay, just wanted to double check before I ordered. thanks for the help


----------



## emmxbee (Aug 26, 2014)

ElarnerDawn said:


> I'm hoping for hearts aflame from NR but that's it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'm going to get it, but I don't think I'll get it as soon as it comes out. I might wait until nearer my birthday in November.


----------



## xfarrax (Aug 27, 2014)

M&s seem to be having 20% off beauty, worth a look as they stock so many well known brands eg glam glow, stila, l'occitane, ren  I saw it yday in the westfield store.


----------



## rockin (Aug 27, 2014)

I just received Love Temple lipstick and Dual Rays MES in the post today.  Love Temple isn't as pink as I thought it would be, but the pinky colour in Dual Rays is very soft - the softest MES I have felt so far.


----------



## elijay (Aug 27, 2014)

Hi everyone Has anyone bought from Sephora US since they started shipping to the UK. If so, did you have to pay customs charges? Thanks


----------



## ghopkins91 (Aug 27, 2014)

elijay said:


> Hi everyone Has anyone bought from Sephora US since they started shipping to the UK. If so, did you have to pay customs charges? Thanks


  I haven't yet, but I'm planning to for my birthday in November. If you spend £75 you pay a flat £6 delivery which guarantees no custom charge, I believe. British Beauty Blogger has a YouTube video explaining it x


----------



## beautycool (Aug 27, 2014)

Hi ladies x only certain items you are allowed to order from sephora to the uk   I tried to order a nars pallete the eye shadow one I had to order it and get it delievered to USA address  So some items they won't  Some they do   Anyhow I'm not sure about custom charges  Not sure if delievery fee is standard what ever it is  Or is it free with certain amount I dunna   Hope this helps slightly Hun x


----------



## ghopkins91 (Aug 27, 2014)

Here is the link to the video - she says £10 for shipping, but I believe they have lowered it as I have heard £6 recently and if you go to checkout with a basket full over £75, it says £6 

  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZYlB-T3Ymf4


----------



## elijay (Aug 27, 2014)

Thanks, that's really useful. I know they can't ship nail polish or perfume - I was thinking of trying out some of the brands we can't get over here like kat von d / bite beauty. Just don't want to get a massive customs charge slapped on top!


----------



## pnfpn (Aug 27, 2014)

Sephora adds customs on to your basket so you don't have fees when you get your package. To get the flat rate £10 ghipping you need to spend £75 or more, anything less than that and you need to pay full shipping costs. It works out better to go for the £75 basket.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Aug 27, 2014)

elijay said:


> Thanks, that's really useful. I know they can't ship nail polish or perfume - I was thinking of trying out some of the brands we can't get over here like kat von d / bite beauty. Just don't want to get a massive customs charge slapped on top!


  As the ladies have already said, when you spend £75 the postage charge will be £6 plus customs fees. The fees were about 21% for me when I ordered in June.


----------



## beautycool (Aug 27, 2014)

Yep that sounds about right   But I shall not order lol when I put items in my basket what I want they don't ship to uk lol  So not good it's only certain makes and itemswhat's the point  Why couldnt the nars pallete be shipped  Glad I got it though when uk sold out )))))


----------



## IHughes (Aug 27, 2014)

They don't send NARS because of distribution issues, as it's sold over here for a higher price they don't want you to buy it in the US cheaper.


----------



## Sophiephoebe1 (Aug 28, 2014)

ghopkins91 said:


> No, should be online this Thursday & in store the following Thursday, I think. I guess you never know with MAC but generally they seem to be online last Thurs of the month and in store on the first Thurs of the month.





lily89 said:


> When I rang MAC counter close to me the lady told me that all the new collections are always released on fisrt thursday of the month in store


  Thank you both!!!


----------



## ElizaMay (Aug 28, 2014)

ANR up on the MAC uk site!


----------



## ghopkins91 (Aug 28, 2014)

Where are the electric cool eyeshadows??  Waahh..


----------



## dancewithme (Aug 28, 2014)

I cut my ANR order down to just 2 lippies and one fluidline pencil, but at the last minute I decided to throw in a Simpsons blush as well. I didn't really intend on getting anything from that collection, but I guess it'll be a nice thing to have?


----------



## staceface (Aug 28, 2014)

The simpsons is up too


----------



## rockin (Aug 28, 2014)

I'm skipping the Simpsons collection anyway.  Just ordering a couple of bits from ANR from the MAC site and will get anything else from Debenhams later to get cashback.

  Checkout is taking forever to load


----------



## pnfpn (Aug 28, 2014)

I bought Good Kisser, Hearts Aflame, Lingering Kiss and both blushes!


----------



## rockin (Aug 28, 2014)

The Studio Nail Lacquers are up.  This morning the only coloured nail lacquer on the site was Rebel.


  I've ordered Yield To Love, Good Kisser, Fun Ending and Evil Twin.  I had considered Pink Sprinkles, but I have a lot of blushes already and don't like the packaging on that one, which has helped me to decide against getting it.


----------



## ghopkins91 (Aug 28, 2014)

Just ordered Fun Ending and Sideshow You. I'll go in store to check out the rest of A Novel Romance


----------



## rockin (Aug 28, 2014)

Itchy & Scratchy & Sexy is already showing as SOLD OUT


----------



## ElizaMay (Aug 28, 2014)

Is Simpsons is a MAC exclusive?


----------



## rockin (Aug 28, 2014)

ghopkins91 said:


> Just ordered Fun Ending and Sideshow You. I'll go in store to check out the rest of A Novel Romance


Do you have a freestanding MAC store near you?  I gather The Simpsons collection is only available online or at a freestanding MAC store.


----------



## ElizaMay (Aug 28, 2014)

Ah, so not online at Debenhams then.


----------



## rockin (Aug 28, 2014)

ElizaMay said:


> Ah, so not online at Debenhams then.


  Seems that way.  Unless you have a MAC store (not counter) near you then you've already missed out on I&S&S, which is the prettiest of the lipglosses.


----------



## ghopkins91 (Aug 28, 2014)

rockin said:


> Do you have a freestanding MAC store near you?  I gather The Simpsons collection is only available online or at a freestanding MAC store.


  Oh, I mean in store to look at A Novel Romance. I'm not after anything else from The Simpsons, but its probably a good thing Simpsons is freestanding stores only because I'd be tempted! X


----------



## kirstw91 (Aug 28, 2014)

Ordered yield to love and a novel romance lipsticks, I was tempted to order something from the Simpsons but I'm not a gloss person and I have too many blushes! Lol


----------



## rockin (Aug 28, 2014)

Red Blazer and Sideshow You are now also sold out


----------



## stacilx (Aug 28, 2014)

Got all my bits picked up all the lippies except ANR mainly as it's similar to sweet experience and raspberry swirl both of which look odd on me, then got two of the quads and the black fluidline pencil... Might have to go back for more of the pencils if I get on well with this one !!


----------



## rockin (Aug 28, 2014)

Pink Sprinkles is now sold out


----------



## ElarnerDawn (Aug 28, 2014)

ghopkins91 said:


> Here is the link to the video - she says £10 for shipping, but I believe they have lowered it as I have heard £6 recently and if you go to checkout with a basket full over £75, it says £6   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZYlB-T3Ymf4


oooh thanks for this I want some kat von d stuff so I'll be having a venture to theirs website


----------



## ElarnerDawn (Aug 28, 2014)

I missed out on the simpsons blushes but got NR good kisser & lingering kiss so I'm happy with that!  I nearly got 2 Simpson LG but decided I was impulse buying as I hate lipgloss!


----------



## staceface (Aug 28, 2014)

I might have a spare blush in sideshow you. Will post it on the sales page if I do.


----------



## rockin (Aug 28, 2014)

The Urban Decay Pulp Fiction collection is up on the Debenhams website.


----------



## laurzrah (Aug 28, 2014)

rockin said:


> The Urban Decay Pulp Fiction collection is up on the Debenhams website.


  Thank you girl!


----------



## beautycool (Aug 28, 2014)

Hi ladies got my order done two glosses both blushes and the ingredients quad   Saved my self 30.00 pounds getting it from states  My friend will just put it in my parcel )))) I cannot believe I missed it in the uk  But 33.00 pounds for a Simpson quad are they having a laugh lol and 16.50 for a gloss  Suppose not too bad but mmmmm come on rip off  I hate paying these prices   Airports should have these now then I called my hubby a liar as he saw the poster of marge up at mac lol the other week  Ha ha ha !!!!!!


----------



## ElarnerDawn (Aug 28, 2014)

staceface said:


> I might have a spare blush in sideshow you. Will post it on the sales page if I do.


If you decide to sell if snap it up! ️️ Do we know if it will be launched at debs & HOF? X


----------



## lily89 (Aug 28, 2014)

HI ladies, I got GK,YTL and fun ending     didnt expect Simpsons to be out today here aswell as States. I rly wanted one of the blushes but now everything is sold out oh well.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Aug 28, 2014)

Don't know why I'm.surprised that everything launched at once but woo that was exciting to be checking the website and see all.the new stuff!  Didn't even look at the Simpson stuff, saw the trend forecast palette of casual colours but I didn't actually like the mix of.colours so I would have skipped that even.if it hadn't sold out.  I.got a novel romance quad, myself lipstick and midnight sky nail.polish.  I was going to order a replacement for my msfn in light as I've hit pan, though I'm glad the studio sculpt powder launched so I could order that to try see how I like that compared to msfn. Anyone else get the new studio sculpt powder?


----------



## ElizaMay (Aug 29, 2014)

Simpsons and ANR re-stock!


----------



## ElizaMay (Aug 29, 2014)

Wow, the Simpsons re-stock didn't last long.


----------



## dancewithme (Aug 29, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Anyone else get the new studio sculpt powder?


  I looked at it, but I wasn't entirely sure what to do with it! If it's just a regular powder I might pick one up with my next order, but I couldn't tell if I was supposed to be using it to contour or what, because the description said so much about sculpting and definition. Interested to hear what you think of it!


----------



## rockin (Aug 29, 2014)

Benefit have tweeted the following:

  Out with the old, in with the new. Available at all Benefit Boots counters for two weeks only


----------



## beautycool (Aug 29, 2014)

rockin said:


> Benefit have tweeted the following:  Out with the old, in with the new. Available at all Benefit Boots counters for two weeks only


   Hi I got a email through  But I don't think I have a boots near by


----------



## rockin (Aug 29, 2014)

We don't have a Benefit Counter at our Boots.


----------



## beautycool (Aug 29, 2014)

Was spoilt before had everything in my town Kingston.  Now the nearest big town is Guildford   And that's prob 30 miles away  So unfair   I can't see myself driving all way to guildford for anything   boo hoo  We just have a two local shops near me then a sweet shop etc and a Sainsburys lol in the village and a docs  Nice !!!!!!  So not used to this anywhere u wanna go you got to drive arghhhhh


----------



## beautycool (Aug 29, 2014)

Just looked on boots website  Nearest ones for me are  25 miles  29 miles and 38 miles   Nice !!!!! So unfair now  Where as before we had everything omg x lol  Need to move back home


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 29, 2014)

beautycool said:


> Need to move back home


  I thought you were living near me, Guildford is only 14 miles for me, 20-25 minutes on a good day. Kingston is closer, but slower roads and busier, so probably 20 minutes to get to as well.


----------



## beautycool (Aug 29, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> I thought you were living near me, Guildford is only 14 miles for me, 20-25 minutes on a good day. Kingston is closer, but slower roads and busier, so probably 20 minutes to get to as well.


   Used to Hun now we have moved to our own place now  so I'm like 28 miles away from my old house now x


----------



## beautycool (Aug 29, 2014)

I used to live about 5 mins in car from Kingston  Portsmouth road Hun near there and 20 min walk x I miss it so much


----------



## sandy25 (Aug 29, 2014)

Ordered Good kisser from the novel romance collection. Saving money ready for the matte collection.


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (Aug 30, 2014)

My mac order arrived this morning.  But no red blazer was in the package!  Called them up and they said it was out of stock by the time they packaged my order so they will refund me!!  I only wanted itchy scratchy n sexy and red blazer and got neither. *sigh*


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Aug 30, 2014)

dancewithme said:


> I looked at it, but I wasn't entirely sure what to do with it! If it's just a regular powder I might pick one up with my next order, but I couldn't tell if I was supposed to be using it to contour or what, because the description said so much about sculpting and definition. Interested to hear what you think of it!


hey i did a post about the SS powder on my blog and put a pic in the studio sculpt thread too.

  the powder is totally different to what i expected! so it's getting returned :/


----------



## dancewithme (Aug 30, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> hey i did a post about the SS powder on my blog and put a pic in the studio sculpt thread too.  the powder is totally different to what i expected! so it's getting returned :/


  Oh my goodness. I'm on my mobile just now so I can't see your blog link, but I just had a look at the other thread and there's no way that powder colour is right for me! It'd be a bronzer on my peely wally skin! Thanks for posting the pics!


----------



## rockin (Aug 31, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> hey i did a post about the SS powder on my blog and put a pic in the studio sculpt thread too.
> 
> the powder is totally different to what i expected! so it's getting returned :/


Wow, so dark!  Thank you for doing the comparison photo - I now know not to bother with the new powder


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Aug 31, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> hey i did a post about the SS powder on my blog and put a pic in the studio sculpt thread too.
> 
> the powder is totally different to what i expected! so it's getting returned :/


  Glad i've not ordered this as i was thinking of doing, you'd think with a defining powder they'd have better shade descriptions rather than just light to dark like they have done for every other sculpting product.

  I've skipped the MAC collections this month, i was only really interested in some of the simpsons stuff anyway. Been on a major clearout this weekend, reduced my lipstick stash by more than a half plus i got rid of a load of other stuff. 

  The only thing i am sad if i miss out on from future collections is the brooke shields 15 e/s palette.

  I picked up some of the colour elixirs the other day though and i'm not really impressed, not a patch on the l'oreal extraordinaires.


----------



## kirstw91 (Aug 31, 2014)

Hey everyone, just thought I'd share that last time I went to my nearest ccs/cco they had icon lipsticks in which is being released with the artificially wild collection I think.


----------



## pnfpn (Sep 2, 2014)

From ANR I bought Good Kisser, Hearts Aflame and Lingering Kiss and both blushes... but since dispatch I've been refunded the money for one lipstick and one blush but I have no idea which ones I'm not getting :/


----------



## rockin (Sep 2, 2014)

pnfpn said:


> From ANR I bought Good Kisser, Hearts Aflame and Lingering Kiss and both blushes... but since dispatch I've been refunded the money for one lipstick and one blush but I have no idea which ones I'm not getting :/


  Not good 

  I had my dispatch notice on 29th, but haven't received my order yet.  Good Kisser and Fun Ending were in my order too - I hope I get them.  I haven't received the Debenhams order that was dispatched on that same day either. 

  I believe only Yield To Love was online only, so hopefully you'll know which products are missing from your order before ANR goes up on the Debenhams or House Of Fraser site.


----------



## dancewithme (Sep 2, 2014)

rockin said:


> Not good
> 
> I had my dispatch notice on 29th, but haven't received my order yet.  Good Kisser and Fun Ending were in my order too - I hope I get them.  I haven't received the Debenhams order that was dispatched on that same day either.
> 
> I believe only Yield To Love was online only, so hopefully you'll know which products are missing from your order before ANR goes up on the Debenhams or House Of Fraser site.


  I got my dispatch notice on the 29th too and also haven't received my order yet. I got some permanent items, Good Kisser, Lingering Kiss, the black fluidline pencil, and Sideshow You blush. If it doesn't show up today I'm going to start worrying!


----------



## pnfpn (Sep 2, 2014)

My order is at home, SO opened it for me. I only got Good Kisser and it notes Lingering Kiss has (LINE OUT) next to it... but my Hearts Aflame lipstick is nowhere to be seen. Out of the blushes I only got Fun Ending. Sigh. Here goes my afternoon chasing up a lipstick.


----------



## laurzrah (Sep 2, 2014)

I ordered both blushes and a lipgloss from the Simpsons collection on Thursday, before 1pm - everything was in stock when I ordered. They have just emailed me and cancelled my entire order! *cries forever and ever* 

  Do we know if/when Debenhams etc are getting the collection? SO bummed out right now.


----------



## pnfpn (Sep 2, 2014)

Simpsons is MAC stores or online only so counters won't be getting it I believe. :/


----------



## laurzrah (Sep 2, 2014)

Ok, thanks! Do you know when the stores will get it? The 4th? x


----------



## rockin (Sep 2, 2014)

laurzrah said:


> I ordered both blushes and a lipgloss from the Simpsons collection on Thursday, before 1pm - everything was in stock when I ordered. They have just emailed me and cancelled my entire order! *cries forever and ever*
> 
> Do we know if/when Debenhams etc are getting the collection? SO bummed out right now.


 
  Oh no 

  So sorry to hear that.  You would think they would have their computerised system set up so that you can't order if things are out of stock, and not wait until several days later to let you know you're not getting what you paid for.  Mine, well whatever I get of it, will probably turn up while I'm out at my dance class tomorrow, and I won't be able to get Royal Mail to redeliver until Friday.  I'm getting rather impatient.  I need to know if I need to try ordering anything from Debenhams before they, too, sell out.

  I'm guessing Debenhams should get ANR this Thursday.  They won't be getting Simpsons, though.


----------



## dancewithme (Sep 3, 2014)

Got a Royal Mail card yesterday with a description of a mac box on it, so will hopefully get a chance to pick that up tonight. I'm looking forward to getting my ANR stuff, but even more interested in the Chromaline that's also in the box!


----------



## xfarrax (Sep 3, 2014)

Lingering kiss is up on selfridges haven't checked anything else but just a heads up guys


----------



## rockin (Sep 3, 2014)

ANR is all up on Debenhams site.


----------



## Nessy (Sep 4, 2014)

Gah hello everyone well I have a break and what happens yep The Simpson collection goes live, well upset! Ah well in the end its just makeup right? Anyhow does anyone know if it will be anywhere other than the main site and also when is the RHPS going to go live, as if I miss out on that collection I will DIE!  Thanks Nessy x


----------



## rockin (Sep 4, 2014)

Nessy said:


> Thanks Nessy x


Simpsons sold out online really quickly, too.  I believe it is supposed to be at MAC stores, but not MAC counters.

  RHPS is October, I believe, if we get it the same time as those in the US.  I only want the pigment from that collection.  Just as well, since I've just been reading about the Christmas collection that is coming out - it's huge!


----------



## rockin (Sep 4, 2014)

My order from MAC arrived safely yesterday - everything I ordered was there, thankfully (Yield To Love, Good Kisser, Evil Twin and Fun Ending).  I had a "Something for you" (aka "While you were out") card through the door as well, for a packet that was too large to put through the letterbox.  I've arranged a redelivery for Friday, but at the moment I don't know if it was my Debenhams order, or something I ordered on ebay.  What happened to the days when, if the postie was unable to deliver a package one day, he would automatically try again the next day?  Our sorting office moved out of town and is now in the middle of an industrial estate, so I can't get there to collect anything.


----------



## dancewithme (Sep 4, 2014)

Got my novel romance stuff! Lingering kiss is what I hoped instigator would be, and good kisser really pops too. Haven't tried my marge Simpson blush yet, but the packaging is pretty horrible! Maybe it's a bit of a cheek to expect a cartoon product to look chic.


----------



## pnfpn (Sep 4, 2014)

Haha SO had to go into Debenhams today and swatch things for me since I couldn't. Turns out I didn't like Lingering Kiss/Hearts Aflame as much as I thought I did so it's a happy accident that I didn't get sent them from MAC. He picked up the blush and the green eyeliner for me- those look very pretty.


----------



## rockin (Sep 6, 2014)

Urban Decay are bringing out Vice 3.  I'm not sure I like the look of the packaging, though.

  http://www.temptalia.com/urban-decay-vice-3-eyeshadow-palette-coming-soon


----------



## makeuplover94 (Sep 6, 2014)

rockin said:


> Urban Decay are bringing out Vice 3.  I'm not sure I like the look of the packaging, though.
> 
> http://www.temptalia.com/urban-decay-vice-3-eyeshadow-palette-coming-soon


  the packaging isn't my thing but the colours look beautiful! gimme.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 6, 2014)

rockin said:


> Urban Decay are bringing out Vice 3.  I'm not sure I like the look of the packaging, though.
> 
> http://www.temptalia.com/urban-decay-vice-3-eyeshadow-palette-coming-soon


  I haven't bought any make up for nearly 2 months, but I'm pretty sure I'll get this.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 6, 2014)

There's also a Shadow Box, but only 3 shades are new in it and I'm pretty sure I own almost every UD palette, so no need for more duplicates. http://www.temptalia.com/sneak-peek-urban-decay-shadow-box-photos-swatches


----------



## Blossomes (Sep 7, 2014)

Ahh hopefully I'm not too tempted by Vice 3... I already have enough eye-shadow palettes as it is.


----------



## Erinaceina (Sep 7, 2014)

I got Good Kisser, A Novel Romance lippie, and Fun Ending. I wanted to get a quad, but A Passionate Quest was too like a quad I already have to justify the purchase, and I have two out of the four shadows in An Amorous Adventure. I liked the two paler shadows in the A Novel Romance quad, but couldn't see myself getting much use out of the two darker ones, so I skipped that as well - but I'm looking forward to the muted pink and greens in Artificially Wild as a substitute. So instead I got a brown eyeliner (I've never actually owned a brown eyeliner which works on me before, but I really like Stubborn Brown) and Retrospeck, which has been on my wish list for ages. Unfortunately, I've got a stye on my lower lash line at the moment, so I can't wear that yet.


----------



## Spaceysno1girl (Sep 7, 2014)

Does anyone know the actual date for Rocky Horror collection to launch in UK online?  I know im going to have to sit on the site so would rather not have to start doing that from October 2nd, hope they have more in stock than Simpsons that was shocking, first time ive had a MAC order with items missing xx


----------



## rockin (Sep 8, 2014)

Spaceysno1girl said:


> Does anyone know the actual date for Rocky Horror collection to launch in UK online?  I know im going to have to sit on the site so would rather not have to start doing that from October 2nd, hope they have more in stock than Simpsons that was shocking, first time ive had a MAC order with items missing xx


 
  I don't know the launch date, sorry.  Simpsons was ridiculous for stock levels, rather like the Venomous Villains collection - I ordered items from that which didn't come due to lack of stock.  Luckily that collection was also available at counters, so a phone around managed to get me the rest eventually.  Had I known at the time of ordering that certain items were no longer available to buy, I could have ordered them from Debenhams or HoF, but by the time I discovered I wouldn't be getting them both places had sold out.


----------



## dancewithme (Sep 8, 2014)

I just ordered some of the Urban Decay lip liners. I've been getting on ok with a mix of Mac and NYX pencils, but with it starting to get wintery, I'm looking for something a bit less drying, so hopefully these work out well! Until 4pm today there's a further 10% off at Feel Unique, so they only ended up costing about £9 each.


----------



## Clareypie (Sep 8, 2014)

Just getting back into MAC after finding myself back in work again (albeit self employed but it's so good for me!)  So, last month I ordered Heroine and Cyber lipsticks as I'd been dying to get my grabby little hands on them forever, now I'm waiting for the Rocky Horror collection to be released as I NEED most of it.  I'll be totally gutted if I can't get at least three of those lippies...


----------



## ghopkins91 (Sep 8, 2014)

I love the look of this palette by The Balm. I've never tried their eyeshadows before, infact I've only tried one of their highlighters. Does any one have any experience with their eyeshadows?

  I wonder if/when we will get it in the UK.

  http://www.temptalia.com/sneak-peek-thebalm-balmsai-eyeshadow-palette-photos-swatches#more-174303


----------



## Blossomes (Sep 9, 2014)

I have TheBalm's Nude 'Tude palette and I love using it - the shadows are easy to work with and have good colour payoff.


----------



## Erinaceina (Sep 10, 2014)

Sometimes, MAC chat is a right pain, but sometimes they're just awesome. I couldn't find the opening times for the counters at Gatwick, so I started up MAC chat. They didn't have the information either, but the person I talked to looked first on their own system, then on the internet, and then called up duty free for me. The up-shot of this is that I now know that I can buy Rich Ground fluidline at 6 in the morning, and I have to decide whether to get the 263 to go with it or whether to stick with my 266.


----------



## ElizaMay (Sep 11, 2014)

MAC Rihanna collection has launched.
  I think it will be a skip for me. 
  I don't think the new colours would be very flattering for me.


----------



## beautycool (Sep 11, 2014)

Erinaceina said:


> Sometimes, MAC chat is a right pain, but sometimes they're just awesome. I couldn't find the opening times for the counters at Gatwick, so I started up MAC chat. They didn't have the information either, but the person I talked to looked first on their own system, then on the internet, and then called up duty free for me. The up-shot of this is that I now know that I can buy Rich Ground fluidline at 6 in the morning, and I have to decide whether to get the 263 to go with it or whether to stick with my 266.


   Hi Hun x you can always phone mac for yourself in future   I always do heathrow terminal 5  I phone then they run with the phone to a assistant that's for the right brand I'm asking about lol it's quite funny   I always do if want anything at airport  As my hubby works on aircraft  So we get loads   I wanna get my hubby to get some bk ups of the Simpsons  But he hasn't bothered going upto DF being his been majorly busy    Anyhow Hun just a thought for next time instead of waiting for mac to do it eyc x


----------



## beautycool (Sep 11, 2014)

ElizaMay said:


> MAC Rihanna collection has launched. I think it will be a skip for me.  I don't think the new colours would be very flattering for me.


  I know what you mean  I think this colour does suit more dark skin tones  It was about time that mac started doing more colours for dark skin ladies  As there hasn't really been a lot that is showing up on there cheeks etc   Anyhow I may get the gloss but I really don't know  Or I am looking for a nice red gloss x


----------



## Blossomes (Sep 12, 2014)

Hmm think VG Rihanna 2 is a skip for me too, can't see it working for me!


----------



## rockin (Sep 13, 2014)

Britishbeautyblogger has pictures and swatches of the MAC Eyeglosses  http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2014/09/mac-eyegloss.html

  I'm not keen on the wet look for eyes, so I will be giving them a miss, but the colours are lovely.

  I'm also skipping Viva Glam Rihanna 2 as I don't think it would suit me at all.


----------



## rockin (Sep 13, 2014)

This might interest those of you who love nail polish  - Ciate Nail Lab for £29.99.  When you go to the website it also gives you a code for 15% off, but I didn't check to see if could be used for this.

  http://www.halfpriceperfumes.co.uk/en/carousel/111037-ciate-nail-lab-worth-65.html


----------



## ghopkins91 (Sep 13, 2014)

rockin said:


> Britishbeautyblogger has pictures and swatches of the MAC Eyeglosses  http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2014/09/mac-eyegloss.html  I'm not keen on the wet look for eyes, so I will be giving them a miss, but the colours are lovely.  I'm also skipping Viva Glam Rihanna 2 as I don't think it would suit me at all.


  I wonder if the eye glosses are lip safe. That red and nude would look gorgeous!


----------



## GoldenFairy (Sep 13, 2014)

beautycool said:


> Or I am looking for a nice red gloss x


I agree. It is nice to see that. However I am pretty dark skinned (NC42) and I would look TERRIBLE in that colour. I think some much darker skinned ladies might look good in it, but I can't see even my very dark skinned friends enjoying this colour. I think MAC should have just stuck to a more wearable colour palette. Maybe even gone for a nice amplified purple colour or something.....


----------



## beautycool (Sep 13, 2014)

GoldenFairy said:


> I agree. It is nice to see that. However I am pretty dark skinned (NC42) and I would look TERRIBLE in that colour. I think some much darker skinned ladies might look good in it, but I can't see even my very dark skinned friends enjoying this colour. I think MAC should have just stuck to a more wearable colour palette. Maybe even gone for a nice amplified purple colour or something.....


  Hi Hun x there's a lot of pics on instragram Hun  And the ladies look perfect in they colour especially with the lipglass  Anyhow mac wouldn't do a pallette for viva glam as that's the whole point in doing special lip colours and glosses for HIV  they should bring a lot more products out for charity every year x including a lipglass lipstick and maybe a special quad or something unless they already do but I have never seen a quad or anything for charity ️


----------



## beautycool (Sep 13, 2014)

ghopkins91 said:


> I wonder if the eye glosses are lip safe. That red and nude would look gorgeous!


   Mmmm good question as you would of thought they must be safe on the lips if on the eyes  I class the eyes more dangerous to have products on because without your eyes your stuffed it's the most important thing to me x But hey if I went blind I would have to live with it like others do  Anyhow so what ever is in that mac eye pot  Must be safe to wear on lips too  If that makes sence  But whom knows with mac we maybe putting harm on our eyes lol x  Plus it may not have a scent obviously so it prob taste rank lol  who knows


----------



## ghopkins91 (Sep 13, 2014)

beautycool said:


> who knows


  Hmm hadn't thought about the taste lol! xx


----------



## beautycool (Sep 13, 2014)

ghopkins91 said:


> Hmm hadn't thought about the taste lol! xx


    Hi it's only because some girls got really nasty tasting lipgloss or lippy from mac one of the collections cannot rember what one now  Wasn't aa or ozzy it was from anr Coll or artificailly wild maybe the Simpsons  I so cannot rember   So maybe what ever they put it in for to wear on the eyes it prob won't smell nice or of vanilla  Or anything I don't think I would want it hear my lips unless mac said it was ok to put on lips lol  Or if it didn't have a weird taste   Even the mac pedro lids smell of rubbery stuff and the patent lip pencils  One taste funny smells plastic rubbery yuk lol but I ordered in the states  Then my frirnd sent my parcel over  So I couldn't really take it bk in the UK  As it had been three weeks but it is usable x  as the wand don't smell and can smell vanilla really x


----------



## beautycool (Sep 13, 2014)

But if it's ok to go on the eyes no matter what the smell is  It should be ok for the lips x As eyes are v delicate  Do what ever is good for the eyes is good for the lips ( no harshness ) if not then there's a major problem x It's only cream too so maybe it would be ok lippy wise I wonder when coming out


----------



## Wattodolly (Sep 16, 2014)

Does anyone know where I can get the Anastasia Beverly Hills contour palette from the uk? Thanks


----------



## emmxbee (Sep 16, 2014)

Wattodolly said:


> Does anyone know where I can get the Anastasia Beverly Hills contour palette from the uk? Thanks


Cult Beauty have it on their site but they're saying it won't be back in stock until January 2015. None of the other Anastasia stockists that I know of here in the UK seem to have it listed, sorry.


----------



## ghopkins91 (Sep 22, 2014)

Will Artificially Wild launch this Thursday? I feel like it has been so long since it was released in the US that I'm worried I have completely missed it!


----------



## rockin (Sep 23, 2014)

ghopkins91 said:


> Will Artificially Wild launch this Thursday? I feel like it has been so long since it was released in the US that I'm worried I have completely missed it!


  I think it may well do.  Isn't Nasty Gal due out soon as well?  The one I really don't want to miss is RHPS as I want the pigment.


----------



## rockin (Sep 23, 2014)

ghopkins91 said:


> Will Artificially Wild launch this Thursday? I feel like it has been so long since it was released in the US that I'm worried I have completely missed it!


Selfridges have just tweeted:

*Selfridges.com* ‏@*Selfridges*  8s
  Enjoy a preview of the new 'Articficially Wild' collection from @*MACcosmetics*, in store today for @*BritishVogue*'s #*FNO* #*SelfridgesLondon*


----------



## Clareypie (Sep 23, 2014)

I think I've finally found the perfect lipliner for both OCC Sebastian Liptar and Lime Crime Chinchilla!  I got three NYX lip liners through the post this morning, Fuchsia, Cabaret and Sweet Bean, have only swatched them on my hand but Sweet Bean has that lovely gray tone that I've been searching for!


----------



## rockin (Sep 23, 2014)

Just had something through the post from Boots, inviting me to the first Christmas Shopping Event of the year.  It's not for my local branch, but I'm sure that will be around the same time.  It's at Boots Bluewater on 2nd October from Midday to 11pm.  As is usual at these events, there's £12 worth of points for every £50 spent in store.


----------



## ghopkins91 (Sep 23, 2014)

rockin said:


> I think it may well do.  Isn't Nasty Gal due out soon as well?  The one I really don't want to miss is RHPS as I want the pigment.


  I hope I don't miss RHPS too! The collaborations are always so confusing with dates! Really Ree & British Beauty Blogger had The Simpsons collections so maybe they will have RHPS too with more info on release


----------



## ghopkins91 (Sep 23, 2014)

http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2014/09/mac-rocky-horror.html

  She read my mind! 23 Oct online & 31st Oct in MAC freestanding stores


----------



## beautycool (Sep 23, 2014)

Hi ladies who got he Simpson Coll I got some but it's going to be sent in my next parcel my friend has just sent me out one Monday yesterday I think   I cannot wait to receive my goodies been waiting yonks x to get a whole load of stuff so it's worth posting


----------



## Wattodolly (Sep 23, 2014)

Does anyone know when it's out in the uk, or is anyone else interested in the Mac Brooke Shields collection? I think the 15 pan eye palette looks amazing!


----------



## rockin (Sep 24, 2014)

The Givenchy Mini Prismes set is currently £24.50 instead of £49 at Debenhams


  I think the Brooke Shields collection is probably next month, but MAC may surprise us.


----------



## dancewithme (Sep 24, 2014)

Do we have a price yet for the Brooke Shields palette? I don't really like the packaging, but I do like a lot of the colours in the palette and was thinking of buying them individually, so it might be the best option!

  Did anyone get anything from the Frasers brand event? I had a few beauty products in my shopping cart, but then I bought a bag (with £55 off!) which maxed out my 'fun spends' budget for this week so I had to swiftly remove them


----------



## Clareypie (Sep 24, 2014)

Just to let you guys know, all Bourjois lippies are £5 at the moment in Superdrug! 

http://www.superdrug.com/Bourjois-L...ame-asc&page=1&resultsForPage=20#.VCL5CPldVS0


----------



## Wattodolly (Sep 26, 2014)

emmxbee said:


> Cult Beauty have it on their site but they're saying it won't be back in stock until January 2015. None of the other Anastasia stockists that I know of here in the UK seem to have it listed, sorry.


  I couldn't wait until Jan next year so I ordered An Anastasia Contour Kit from Ebay, I made sure it was an Ebay seller with 100% feedback and I couldn't be happier.  It cost £60 and was worth paying a bit more and not having to wait until after Xmas.  I'm actually thinking about ordering one as an Xmas present for my BF she would be shocked if she got one before Xmas as she's like me - thought it was pretty impossible to get hold of one until next year.

  Also, I contacted MAC chat and the Brooke Shields collection looks like being released next Thursday but not sure if this is online and instore!?!??


----------



## rockin (Sep 28, 2014)

Are we getting Brooke Shields and Artificially Wild on the same day?  I'm surprised we haven't got AW already


----------



## xfarrax (Sep 28, 2014)

rockin said:


> Are we getting Brooke Shields and Artificially Wild on the same day?  I'm surprised we haven't got AW already


  I saw it in selfridges today, didn't buy anything. Was only interested in De nude lipgloss but the tester was missing so I didn't bother


----------



## ElarnerDawn (Sep 28, 2014)

So happy I managed to get both novel romance blushes from Harvey nics in edingbrugh today! Thought if totally missed out but they still had stock! Score!


----------



## ReganW (Sep 30, 2014)

Can anyone tell me when the Mac Rocky Horror collection is released in the UK please?


----------



## beautycool (Sep 30, 2014)

So happy I got the RHPS COLL today  Been stalking since yesterday  But missed out on the rr lipstick  and red pigment  They released the rr lippy much later on I missed out as had stuff to do    That was the first colour lippy on my list But I got on oblivion the sculpt duo The bad fairy polish  And the blush  I think that was it for now  Will wait for uk to release if need anything more  Matte collection is Thursday USA   The hourglass blush pallete comes out 1 st oct in USA I def want that ️️️️


----------



## staceface (Sep 30, 2014)

ElarnerDawn said:


> So happy I managed to get both novel romance blushes from Harvey nics in edingbrugh today! Thought if totally missed out but they still had stock! Score!


 This is my fave Mac store


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 1, 2014)

Does anyone know when we're getting the Matte Lip Lipsticks? There's a few I really like the look of. Thanks.


----------



## dancewithme (Oct 1, 2014)

I hope it's sometime soon for the matte lippies, because I'd also like a few of them and it feels like ages since I've bought anything Mac! I'd particularly like to get Fashion Revival, because I like the colour of Rebel, but I never wear it because I hate the formula, and now that I'm in definite autumn/winter mode (as soon as I can get a pumpkin latte, the lipstick gets darker and the faux furs come out!) I'm ready to put the light pinks and corals away.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 1, 2014)

dancewithme said:


> I hope it's sometime soon for the matte lippies, because I'd also like a few of them and it feels like ages since I've bought anything Mac! I'd particularly like to get Fashion Revival, because I like the colour of Rebel, but I never wear it because I hate the formula, and now that I'm in definite autumn/winter mode (as soon as I can get a pumpkin latte, the lipstick gets darker and the faux furs come out!) I'm ready to put the light pinks and corals away.


  Fashion Revival is really pretty! It's also one of the ones I want to get. Plus Nouvelle Vogue, Damn Glamorous and La Vie en Rouge. I try not to buy many lipsticks nowadays, but these are so pretty!


----------



## ElizaMay (Oct 1, 2014)

Brooke Shields collection has launched on the Selfridges site. Hmmmmm...£22 for a lipstick.
  I think this collection is an easy skip for me. I'm really looking forward to the matte lipstick collection,
  Fashion Revival and Living Legend are on my list.


----------



## charlee93 (Oct 1, 2014)

I would like to get the brooke shields palette.... Just because I don't know lol. It's not on the Selfridges website - I assume it wasn't on there at all or that it's sold out but surely it would still be on there. Hoping this collection does launch tomorrow ahh! Can't wait for the matte collection too!


----------



## dancewithme (Oct 2, 2014)

I had the brooke 15 shadow palette in my mac cart, but then removed it. I don't even know why I was buying it in the first place, as I already have several palettes full of neutral shadows. I did buy a couple of the artificially wild blushes though!


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Oct 2, 2014)

dancewithme said:


> I had the brooke 15 shadow palette in my mac cart, but then removed it. I don't even know why I was buying it in the first place, as I already have several palettes full of neutral shadows. I did buy a couple of the artificially wild blushes though!


  I bought the palette today along with the four shadows from artificially wild from selfridges in Manchester. If anything it's made me realise how much i overlook Mac's permanent eyeshadows which i already own and forget how gorgeous some of them are (particularly antiqued!) always chasing after the ltd editions. The artificially wild eyeshadows are much nicer and have better texture than i expected. Wish i'd picked up Next to Skin blush!


----------



## rockin (Oct 3, 2014)

The releases are very patchy for this month.  MAC sold out of the large Brooke Shields palette quickly, Debenhams have only some items from the new collections, and HoF have a few of the items but no Collection page for either collection.  Do we know if Debs or HoF are supposed to be getting the Brooke Shields palette?


----------



## rockin (Oct 3, 2014)

It's up on HoF now, but the Gravitas palette is sold out already!


----------



## dancewithme (Oct 3, 2014)

Mac just emailled a free next day delivery code.


  Quote:   Don't Miss Out

Get Free Next Day Delivery on all orders over £40 for 2 Hours Only! 

Use offer code *FRIDAY* at checkout.


----------



## laurenxox12 (Oct 4, 2014)

Hi,  I'm new to this site but I'm from the UK and would love to know release dates !  What is the release date for the mac Heirloom holiday collection.  Thankyou


----------



## beautycool (Oct 4, 2014)

Hi think it's jan 2015  But not sure Hun unless that'sone of  the other collections I heard x I'm not sure I will try and look


----------



## beautycool (Oct 4, 2014)

Sorry nov : dec Hun I don't know a date   Once I hear I will post here  Maybe others know   Sorry 2015 jan was for another coll


----------



## laurenxox12 (Oct 4, 2014)

I heard 6th November on Trend Mood but I wasn't sure if it was right.  Thankyou


----------



## laurenxox12 (Oct 4, 2014)

And do you know any other dates such as Rocky Horror.


----------



## beautycool (Oct 4, 2014)

Hi Hun rocky horror is the 23 rd oct I have my stuff already but it's with my friend still  All I'm wanting is maybe the pigment red x one   I have oblivion and FF  And the blush apperntly it's the same as animal instincts but I got it for the LE casing   and bad fairy nail polish and the sculpt duo   Everyone was saying macs put the animal instintcs in the rocky h show packaging lol wouldn't surprise me!!!!!!!


----------



## laurenxox12 (Oct 4, 2014)

Think I definitely want the pigment it's amaze but I reckon the website will probably have limited stock as usual


----------



## beautycool (Oct 4, 2014)

laurenxox12 said:


> Think I definitely want the pigment it's amaze but I reckon the website will probably have limited stock as usual


  Hi it will only be in mac shops and it will not be in department stores like selfridges and debs HOF etc    so if I wanted the red pigment which I'm in two minds about as prob won't even use a lot of it lol I be stalking from 7 am  As usually mac released about 9 am I think x uk x


----------



## pnfpn (Oct 4, 2014)

rockin said:


> It's up on HoF now, but the Gravitas palette is sold out already!


  I saw it on John Lewis too but sold out


----------



## Wattodolly (Oct 4, 2014)

The Brooke Shields palette has sold out everywhere, some people are selling on eBay already not sure whether to get one from there as I'm desperate for it! And it's still good value at £100?!?!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Oct 4, 2014)

Wattodolly said:


> The Brooke Shields palette has sold out everywhere, some people are selling on eBay already not sure whether to get one from there as I'm desperate for it! And it's still good value at £100?!?!


  I have a feeling that these 15 palettes will be cropping up in future collections too as they've proved to be such good sellers when they released the warm and cool ones, i doubt it'd just be a one off to feature one in the Brooke shields collection. Well fingers crossed anyway!


----------



## Clareypie (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm already feeling tense about missing the RHPS items I need (not want, NEED!)  The last time I felt like this was for Style Black...


----------



## ghopkins91 (Oct 4, 2014)

Wattodolly said:


> The Brooke Shields palette has sold out everywhere, some people are selling on eBay already not sure whether to get one from there as I'm desperate for it! And it's still good value at £100?!?!


  Have you checked in store?


----------



## staceface (Oct 4, 2014)

UK ladies selfridges have put the new matte lipstick collection on http://www.selfridges.com/en/mac-matte-lipstick_329-81004873-LIPSTICKMATT/?previewAttribute=Relentlessly+red  They've hidden them just as Mac matte lipstick


----------



## PeachTwist (Oct 5, 2014)

Glad I got everything I wanted from AW.  All 4 shadows, Icon lipstick and Next To Skin blush. Was amazed MAC had it all in stock. Super happy!  I must be the only one to not care for the Brooke Shields palette. Too many perm shadows in there that I already have to justify wanting it.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 5, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> I must be the only one to not care for the Brooke Shields palette. Too many perm shadows in there that I already have to justify wanting it.


  You're not the only one. I have way too many neutrals, although the palette did look nice. Instead I'm waiting for the UD Vice 3 palette. Anyone knows when it's coming to the UK?


----------



## ghopkins91 (Oct 5, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> You're not the only one. I have way too many neutrals, although the palette did look nice. Instead I'm waiting for the UD Vice 3 palette. Anyone knows when it's coming to the UK?


  Its already available on the Selfridges site


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 5, 2014)

ghopkins91 said:


> Its already available on the Selfridges site


  Thank you so much for this! Although you are wrong, this is NOT Vice 3, it's the Limited Edition Vice palette that was/is exclusive to Sephora and it seems also Selfridges. I don't like paying for delivery,but I have ordered it, along with the 4 matte lipsticks I really like from the upcoming matte lip collection. So thank you again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Now about Vice 3...?


----------



## ghopkins91 (Oct 5, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you so much for this! Although you are wrong, this is NOT Vice 3, it's the Limited Edition Vice palette that was/is exclusive to Sephora and it seems also Selfridges. I don't like paying for delivery,but I have ordered it, along with the 4 matte lipsticks I really like from the upcoming matte lip collection. So thank you again!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oops! I just remember seeing it said Vice and just thought that was it, completely forgot about the other Limited one!  

  I want to skip both of the Vice palettes.. but a little voice tells me I may regret it!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 5, 2014)

ghopkins91 said:


> Oops! I just remember seeing it said Vice and just thought that was it, completely forgot about the other Limited one!
> 
> I want to skip both of the Vice palettes.. but a little voice tells me I may regret it!


  I'm a sucker for these palettes. Own every Vice and Book of Shadows and quite a few other ones. Just love all the colours UD comes out with. Even have all 3 Naked palettes, although I'm not a massive neutral fan, they're really good for travelling.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Oct 5, 2014)

ghopkins91 said:


> Its already available on the Selfridges site


  Thank you! I didn't even think we'd be getting this. Now just waiting for Vice 3, particularly excited for Dragon


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 5, 2014)

mushroomteagirl said:


> Thank you! I didn't even think we'd be getting this. Now just waiting for Vice 3, particularly excited for Dragon


  Me neither. I was just looking on the Sephora website today in case it was up again. So Happy I've ordered it. I'm sure Vice 3 will be out soon too.


----------



## Clareypie (Oct 6, 2014)

I caved and ordered some of the MAC mattes from Selfridges, can't wait to get them, I ordered Living Legend and SIS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also ordered some of the NYX Wicked lippies using http://www.myus.com/ that thing is dangerous, I'm currently pondering over some of the ColourPop stuff...


----------



## xfarrax (Oct 6, 2014)

Are the mattes permanent ?


----------



## raych1984 (Oct 6, 2014)

xfarrax said:


> Are the mattes permanent ?


  No, LE. The blushes and lipliners are though!


----------



## inconspicuous (Oct 7, 2014)

Wattodolly said:


> The Brooke Shields palette has sold out everywhere, some people are selling on eBay already not sure whether to get one from there as I'm desperate for it! And it's still good value at £100?!?!


   Not sure if you've looked or managed to get the palette yet, but I've just been on Selfridges' website and they have the Gravitas palette in stock ^^


----------



## raych1984 (Oct 7, 2014)

inconspicuous said:


> Not sure if you've looked or managed to get the palette yet, but I've just been on Selfridges' website and they have the Gravitas palette in stock ^^


  Thanks for this. I caved, and ordered!


----------



## inconspicuous (Oct 7, 2014)

raych1984 said:


> Thanks for this. I caved, and ordered!


  Haha you're welcome! Mine came from MAC yesterday and I'm completely in love with it.


----------



## rockin (Oct 7, 2014)

Darn, I missed it!


----------



## Eemaan (Oct 7, 2014)

Also missed the Gravitas palette.  Can anyone help?


----------



## rockin (Oct 8, 2014)

Debenhams appear to be preparing to put the Matte Lips collection up.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 8, 2014)

FYI, BBB has just posted about Vice 3. It launches on 27th of October at www.urbandecay.co.uk (watch that site break by 10am!) or nationwide from 1st November.


----------



## dancewithme (Oct 9, 2014)

Just ordered the matte lippies I wanted from Mac! I tried ordering with Selfridges the other day, but I'm starting to feel like they just don't want my business - just like with the Osbournes collection, the last page of checkout gave me a message saying they couldn't find the page.


----------



## rockin (Oct 9, 2014)

Debenhams still have just the header for the matte lipsticks, but no product showing


----------



## Eemaan (Oct 9, 2014)

And no BS palette


----------



## jennyap (Oct 9, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *rockin* 



Debenhams still have just the header for the matte lipsticks, but no product showing



  They still haven't loaded any of the LE products from Brooke or AW either. I don't understand why, when they were out in store a week ago. I asked about AW on twitter, they said it would be up by today...


----------



## rockin (Oct 9, 2014)

I've actually just spoken to someone about this on the telephone.  I got the guy to look for himself and he could see the products weren't there.  He told me his supervisor said the collections probably weren't out yet, but I assured him they had already been on the HoF website for a week or so.  He is going to ask someone to look into it.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 9, 2014)

My Vice LTD palette and 4 Mac matte lipsticks came from Selfridges today! Love them all!


----------



## rockin (Oct 9, 2014)

I've got to pop out for a couple of hours now.  What's the betting they put the products up and the palette sells out before I get back?


----------



## PeachTwist (Oct 9, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> My Vice LTD palette and 4 Mac matte lipsticks came from Selfridges today! Love them all!


  My 2 from the Matte lipsticks arrived from Selfridges today too.  SO excited, they're beautiful!  Got Living Legend and Fashion Revival.  Exactly my kind of shades!


----------



## ElarnerDawn (Oct 9, 2014)

Whoop they are up on mac! Just nabbed styled in sepia all I wanted!


----------



## Blossomes (Oct 9, 2014)

Just caved and ordered Fashion Revival...


----------



## inconspicuous (Oct 9, 2014)

My Nouvelle Vogue has been shipped yesterday so I should have it by Monday. I was going to skip the collection but the swatches I've seen of this one made it look like the perfect pink ^^


----------



## rockin (Oct 10, 2014)

Still no sign of the Matte Lip or Brooke Shields products on the Debenhams site.  Perhaps they know I have points to spend?


----------



## jennyap (Oct 10, 2014)

Ugh, I am so so irritated with Debenhams right now.  They still haven't put up any of the LE stuff from Artificially Wild or Brooke Shields, and Matte Lip is still just an empty placeholder.  I tweeted them a week ago asking about AW and they told me it would be up by the 9th. As it's still not there I tweeted them again this morning asking what the delay was when it had been out in stores since the 2nd, and they said "Hi Jenny, there may be a slight delay with this one. Please keep an eye out on our website in the near future!"  No shit there's a delay. About as helpful as Mac!  In the meantime, the shadows I want both sold out on Mac, and have now disappeared from the site completely, as have the blushes (which weren't even sold out!). Luckily I picked up my absolute must-haves from Mac already, but I'm now going to have to hope that my HoF counter still has the rest I want, as at this point I have no faith that Debenhams are going to put them up at all. I'll get my Matte lipsticks from HoF too, really don't want to miss out on those.   I've always preferred to buy from Debenhams as their loyalty card is the best, but at this rate they're going to lose my business for good.


----------



## rockin (Oct 10, 2014)

HoF haven't got the matte lipsticks up either.


----------



## jennyap (Oct 10, 2014)

rockin said:


> HoF haven't got the matte lipsticks up either.


  They're in store though - I didn't get a chance to go in, but I can see the Mac counter when I walk past my HoF, and they had the display out.


----------



## rockin (Oct 10, 2014)

Our HoF doesn't have a MAC counter, and neither does the nearest Debenhams


----------



## rockin (Oct 10, 2014)

Something seems to be happening with the Debenhams AW and Matte Lip pages - strange errors coming up


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Oct 10, 2014)

I stopped buying le mac from Debenhams, how because the sites are just so slow to upload the new collections (if ever!)   Just asked on mac chat if we will be getting kinky boots online they said yes but no date yet, same with the Christmas stuff, though that should be up before the month is out.


----------



## kirstw91 (Oct 10, 2014)

Does anybody know if we will be getting the too faced everything nice palette (and the rest of the Christmas sets)... I loved last years palette


----------



## rockin (Oct 10, 2014)

kirstw91 said:


> Does anybody know if we will be getting the too faced everything nice palette (and the rest of the Christmas sets)... I loved last years palette


I hope so


----------



## PeachTwist (Oct 10, 2014)

I think I'll be skipping all the xmas stuff this year, except perhaps the UD mini lipstick set if we get it (I really hope we do).  Also -- am I blind or do we not have Naked 2 Basics yet?  I'm sure I looked on Debenhams and didn't see it.  I wouldn't mind that either, which I know isn't LE.

  I got my bf to order the LE sets I wanted from Sephora for part of my xmas present, along with getting myself the Lorac MegaPRO from a CP (Hoping it still comes through as Lorac is being a pain in everyones ass) but otherwise, I think I'm done.

  As nice as the MAC xmas stuff usually is, I still have barely touched my xmas stuff from last year so there's just no point.  They're not something I reach for.  I really need to learn to stop buying small items like that as I always use the stuff depotted instead.


----------



## rockin (Oct 10, 2014)

Debenhams are carrying out 'essential maintenance'. I wonder if that includes putting up the MAC collections?


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Oct 11, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> I think I'll be skipping all the xmas stuff this year, except perhaps the UD mini lipstick set if we get it (I really hope we do).  Also -- am I blind or *do we not have Naked 2 Basics yet?*  I'm sure I looked on Debenhams and didn't see it.  I wouldn't mind that either, which I know isn't LE.


  I got my Naked 2 Basics from Beauty Bay but it's on Feel Unique, Urban Decay UK, and Selfridges as well. I did see it at the Urban Decay counter in Manchester Debenhams too


----------



## pnfpn (Oct 11, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> I think I'll be skipping all the xmas stuff this year, except perhaps the* UD mini lipstick set if we get it (I really hope we do)*.  Also -- am I blind or do we not have Naked 2 Basics yet?  I'm sure I looked on Debenhams and didn't see it.  I wouldn't mind that either, which I know isn't LE.
> 
> I got my bf to order the LE sets I wanted from Sephora for part of my xmas present, along with getting myself the Lorac MegaPRO from a CP (Hoping it still comes through as Lorac is being a pain in everyones ass) but otherwise, I think I'm done.
> 
> As nice as the MAC xmas stuff usually is, I still have barely touched my xmas stuff from last year so there's just no point.  They're not something I reach for.  I really need to learn to stop buying small items like that as I always use the stuff depotted instead.


  I'm not holding my breath on that. We don't get any of the exclusives like that. I just bit the bullet and bought the shades in that set from a friend in the US since she had some spare.

  Gash is wonderful but not a patch on Mrs Mia Wallace.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 11, 2014)

Just in case you don't know, there is now a UK UD website as well, www.urbandecay.co.uk. They have Naked 2 Basics.


----------



## rockin (Oct 12, 2014)

It looks like Prabal Gurung might be on the MAC site soon - I just came across this when searching under 'cheek' http://www.maccosmetics.co.uk/product/shaded/156/33782/Products/Face/Cheek/Prabal-Gurung-Crme-Colour-Base/index.tmpl


----------



## ghopkins91 (Oct 12, 2014)

£59! Wow


----------



## raych1984 (Oct 12, 2014)

Yeah, deffo gonna be skipping Prabal at those prices :fluffy:


----------



## rockin (Oct 12, 2014)

I've given up waiting and ordered 3 matte lippies from MAC online and the Fleeting Romance blush from HoF online (it's only £19 on there, as opposed to £20 on the MAC site, even though other Pro-longwear blushes are £20 on HoF)


----------



## xfarrax (Oct 12, 2014)

kirstw91 said:


> Does anybody know if we will be getting the too faced everything nice palette (and the rest of the Christmas sets)... I loved last years palette








  Oxford street debenhams today  so hopefully the palette will go online soon as it is in store already. I bought the melted lipsticks as I have been wanting to try then for so long.


----------



## beautycool (Oct 12, 2014)

ghopkins91 said:


> £59! Wow


   I won't be getting none of that set from the uk our  prices are a rip off  But the USA prices for this collection ridiculous too but atleast it's a lil cheaper


----------



## kirstw91 (Oct 12, 2014)

xfarrax said:


> Oxford street debenhams today  so hopefully the palette will go online soon as it is in store already. I bought the melted lipsticks as I have been wanting to try then for so long.


  Thank you!  I quite fancy the melted lipsticks set aswell, I've been meaning to try them but for some reason I've never got round to choosing a colour and ordering it... I am a bit excited about too faced holiday sets this year


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (Oct 13, 2014)

Brooke Sheilds is finally showing on Debenhams.  I got the gravitas eye palette. I tried so hard to skip it but its so gorgeous in all the swatches.


----------



## rockin (Oct 13, 2014)

Thank you!  I checked earlier and it wasn't up, but I've put my order in now


----------



## rockin (Oct 13, 2014)

Just a reminder to check your Debenhams Beauty Club points history online from time to time.  I checked mine and discovered that  the 1500 bonus points I should have had as a result of a Lancome promotion in August hadn't gone on.  Also that there had been a 1000 points reversal on another date which I couldn't explain.  On phoning them, they have rectified the missing 1500 points.

  As for the 1000 points reversal, that was one of the 'only one 1000 points bonus per day'  things.  However, I had not made 2 transactions on one day - in fact they were a couple of days apart.  On checking, the lady said the computer had wrongly assumed that both transactions had been made on the same day and had therefore removed one lot of 1000 points.  Luckily she could see that was what had happened, so she had the 1000 points put back on.

  That's £25 I could have been swindled out of by the computer system, so I would advise you all to make a note of what bonus points you earn, and check that they have been applied.  They don't necessarily go on the same day as the regular points, but if they haven't been applied within a month then you should definitely query it.


----------



## lily89 (Oct 13, 2014)

hey Ladies, just to let you know that i just spotted Ruby from pedro coll  in stock on mac website  just go to lip,lipsticjk and its listed there if you are intrested.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Oct 13, 2014)

rockin said:


> Just a reminder to check your Debenhams Beauty Club points history online from time to time.  I checked mine and discovered that  the 1500 bonus points I should have had as a result of a Lancome promotion in August hadn't gone on.  Also that there had been a 1000 points reversal on another date which I couldn't explain.  On phoning them, they have rectified the missing 1500 points.  As for the 1000 points reversal, that was one of the 'only one 1000 points bonus per day'  things.  However, I had not made 2 transactions on one day - in fact they were a couple of days apart.  On checking, the lady said the computer had wrongly assumed that both transactions had been made on the same day and had therefore removed one lot of 1000 points.  Luckily she could see that was what had happened, so she had the 1000 points put back on.  That's £25 I could have been swindled out of by the computer system, so I would advise you all to make a note of what bonus points you earn, and check that they have been applied.  They don't necessarily go on the same day as the regular points, but if they haven't been applied within a month then you should definitely query it.


  Yeah I always check that mine go on as I've had them not go through a few times!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 13, 2014)

rockin said:


> Just a reminder to check your Debenhams Beauty Club points history online from time to time.  I checked mine and discovered that  the 1500 bonus points I should have had as a result of a Lancome promotion in August hadn't gone on.  Also that there had been a 1000 points reversal on another date which I couldn't explain.  On phoning them, they have rectified the missing 1500 points.
> 
> As for the 1000 points reversal, that was one of the 'only one 1000 points bonus per day'  things.  However, I had not made 2 transactions on one day - in fact they were a couple of days apart.  On checking, the lady said the computer had wrongly assumed that both transactions had been made on the same day and had therefore removed one lot of 1000 points.  Luckily she could see that was what had happened, so she had the 1000 points put back on.
> 
> That's £25 I could have been swindled out of by the computer system, so I would advise you all to make a note of what bonus points you earn, and check that they have been applied.  They don't necessarily go on the same day as the regular points, but if they haven't been applied within a month then you should definitely query it.


  I've had this too with a 500 bonus point event. Got it eventually, but it wasn't easy, I had to call and message them a few times. Glad you got them all, £25 is a lot to miss out on!


----------



## makeuplover94 (Oct 13, 2014)

Hey guys...

  Im in canada for the next few weeks and nipped into mac the other day as its far cheaper than back home. Turned out they were organising the new christmas stuff. I asked when it would be out and the girl was super nice and asked if i want to see it and pre order a few things! I was in a rush but I'm heading back tomorrow to look! CANT WAIT!


----------



## rockin (Oct 14, 2014)

I just got my Frasercard bill through this morning, and am very pleased to see that, as from November, Reward vouchers will be able to be spent online as well as in-branch.  That's great news for me, since my branch of HoF doesn't stock MAC.


----------



## dingaling666 (Oct 14, 2014)

Hiya, hope you don't mind me asking where you bought the Rocky Horror collection from ? Is it out in the UK now then ?
Many thanks


----------



## dingaling666 (Oct 14, 2014)

rockin said:


> Thank you!  I checked earlier and it wasn't up, but I've put my order in now


thanks for this didn't realise Debs had this in I have also managed to order one now !


----------



## rockin (Oct 14, 2014)

Matte Lip is finally up on Debenhams


----------



## Wattodolly (Oct 15, 2014)

MSEOCT14 £10 off when you spend £25 off at Feel Unique!!!!!! Such a good offer


----------



## beautycool (Oct 15, 2014)

I don't know what I want now


----------



## beautycool (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks for the code   I'm just looking on there now  Have you ordered anything if so what ???


----------



## rockin (Oct 16, 2014)

Selfridges exclusive from 1st November online - Urban Decay Naked Vault  http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2014/10/urban-decay-naked-vault.html


  I suspect most of us have at least some of the contents already, though.


----------



## PeachTwist (Oct 16, 2014)

rockin said:


> Selfridges exclusive from 1st November online - Urban Decay Naked Vault  http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2014/10/urban-decay-naked-vault.html
> 
> 
> I suspect most of us have at least some of the contents already, though.


  That's neat.  Definitely not something I need to purchase or even want to -- but it's nice to see the UK get some kind of holiday set!


----------



## beautycool (Oct 16, 2014)

Wattodolly said:


> MSEOCT14 £10 off when you spend £25 off at Feel Unique!!!!!! Such a good offer


   Hi I have just ordered the guerlain brush to go with my meteroites when they come   £17 cheap as chips   Hope I like it )))))  Thank you for the code  I was on the fence about what to order tbh  Wanted more metorites but didn't know what ones to go for lol


----------



## beautycool (Oct 16, 2014)

This one didn't check the reviews  For 17.00 pounds you can't go wrong really  As the other brushes to use for metorites  Are expensive


----------



## Wattodolly (Oct 16, 2014)

No problem, I ordered a YSL lipstick for £15 and my sis inlaw got the naked 1 palette for £27! They do that offer quite often but never advertise the code, I saw it on Martins money tips


----------



## beautycool (Oct 16, 2014)

Wattodolly said:


> No problem, I ordered a YSL lipstick for £15 and my sis inlaw got the naked 1 palette for £27! They do that offer quite often but never advertise the code, I saw it on Martins money tips


   Cool what colour Hun is it the ones in gold or silver packaging love them


----------



## Wattodolly (Oct 16, 2014)

It was one of the rouge volupte in the gold tube, 03 Ultimate beige! I'm trying to find the perfect Kylie Jenner lip that everyone is after


----------



## IHughes (Oct 16, 2014)

Thanks for that code! I ordered a Dior Rouge Baume in the shade Diorette. I really felt like trying them and it was cheaper with this code!


----------



## rockin (Oct 17, 2014)

I just had another look at feelunique, and was surprised to find they had the Perles du Paradis still in stock!


----------



## beautycool (Oct 17, 2014)

Hi I thought I post here  Do these meteriotes look ok to you ladies  They arrived at my friends in USA yesterday  And think they came in a Jiffy bag not sure  As  yet to ask her but isn't it really bad if they did come in a bubble mailer ( Jiffy bag) As I thought they come in a box  I can only see one red ball didn't want too much red though but they maybe hiding underneath I was going to ask my frirnd to look but you got to be careful haven't you  Plus do you think they be ok getting here to the uk or am I worrying too much I don't want crushed balls


----------



## rockin (Oct 17, 2014)

Mine arrived yesterday.  The red puff inside holds the 'pearls' reasonably steady - if I gently shake the pot with the puff inside it I don't hear them moving much.

  Here are mine  



  I have just 2 red pearls in the pot.


----------



## beautycool (Oct 17, 2014)

Hi Hun thank you for posting a picture  See my ones look awful I think to much white dusty stuff and if I look carefully at picture mine looks like been crushed I don't know  never bought these before  Am I being too fussy   I think it was dark there when my frirnd in USA took the picture   I'm going to see if she can adjust the balls abit lol so I can see better


----------



## rockin (Oct 17, 2014)

My photograph was taken in natural daylight, without flash, on the window sill.  The colours look quite different in a photo taken in a darker place in the house (without flash), so it might be a good idea for you to ask your friend to take a photo in daylight so you can see the colours better and put your mind at rest.

  My Brooke Shields Gravitas palette has just arrived, safe and sound


----------



## beautycool (Oct 17, 2014)

rockin said:


> My photograph was taken in natural daylight, without flash, on the window sill.  The colours look quite different in a photo taken in a darker place in the house (without flash), so it might be a good idea for you to ask your friend to take a photo in daylight so you can see the colours better and put your mind at rest.  My Brooke Shields Gravitas palette has just arrived, safe and sound


    Thanks for the tips Hun  enjoy your pallette I'm well jell xxx lol


----------



## rockin (Oct 21, 2014)

Urban Decay loose glitters are up on Debenhams, and they have the Glinda palette available as well.


----------



## xfarrax (Oct 21, 2014)

The new tom ford lipsticks seem to be appearing on selfridges but as not in stock really looking forward to those lippys and the cream eye colors


----------



## pnfpn (Oct 21, 2014)

Blergh I don't want to buy from Selfridges. Hoping they pop up on HoF in November,


----------



## rockin (Oct 22, 2014)

Real Techniques "Nic's Picks" brush set is currently £20 instead of £30 at Superdrug, and it's free postage since it's over £10


----------



## preppdpolished (Oct 23, 2014)

Is anyone else currently stalking the MAC website for rocky horror?


----------



## raych1984 (Oct 23, 2014)

preppdpolished said:


> Is anyone else currently stalking the MAC website for rocky horror?


  Yep!


----------



## preppdpolished (Oct 23, 2014)

Theres no way i'm missing out this time, i've been burned by not stalking before


----------



## raych1984 (Oct 23, 2014)

preppdpolished said:


> Theres no way i'm missing out this time, i've been burned by not stalking before


  Yep you'll need to be on the ball with this one! Especially cos it's MSO and MAC online only.


----------



## ReganW (Oct 23, 2014)

preppdpolished said:


> Is anyone else currently stalking the MAC website for rocky horror?


Me too. This could be a long wait. I hope it's released earlier rather than later because I've got to drive to London later to go and see Lady Gaga. I'm gonna be so gutted if I miss out.


----------



## ReganW (Oct 23, 2014)

Do any of you lovely ladies have any friends that also do this kind of makeup stalking? I swear all my friends think I'm insane.


----------



## preppdpolished (Oct 23, 2014)

raych1984 said:


> Yep you'll need to be on the ball with this one! Especially cos it's MSO and MAC online only.


  Definitely, worst comes to worst Ill get to a store first thing on the 31st but id rather just do it online


----------



## preppdpolished (Oct 23, 2014)

ReganW said:


> Do any of you lovely ladies have any friends that also do this kind of makeup stalking? I swear all my friends think I'm insane.


  You're not alone, my housemates are really confused about why i woke up at 8am on my day off work


----------



## rockin (Oct 23, 2014)

preppdpolished said:


> Is anyone else currently stalking the MAC website for rocky horror?


I am indeed


----------



## charlee93 (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm too scared i will miss it to make my breaky haha! family think i am clearly bonkers. 
  Any predictions on times? I only want the contour block really as its cheaper than buying separate with a palette to put the pans in!


----------



## rockin (Oct 23, 2014)

Are any other collections due out today?


----------



## Shepherdess (Oct 23, 2014)

rockin said:


> Are any other collections due out today?


  I think the spring trendforecast may be up with the rocky horror collection.

  Im really hoping to get my hands on the lipsticks, especially frank n further, its looks the perfect shade of red.


----------



## jennyap (Oct 23, 2014)

Me too. Here's the link if anyone wants it: http://www.maccosmetics.co.uk/whats_new/13444/New-Collections/Rocky-Horror-Picture-Show/index.tmpl


----------



## jennyap (Oct 23, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *charlee93* 



I'm too scared i will miss it to make my breaky haha! family think i am clearly bonkers. 
  Any predictions on times? I only want the contour block really as its cheaper than buying separate with a palette to put the pans in! 



  I'll stick my neck out and say it will be between 12 and 1.


----------



## rockin (Oct 23, 2014)

Trend Forecast Spring Eyes is here. Don't know how long it's been there, though http://www.maccosmetics.co.uk/product/2222/32285/Products/Eyes/Eye-Kits/Trend-Forecast-Spring-15Eyes/index.tmpl

  Here is the lip and cheek palette http://www.maccosmetics.co.uk/product/2223/32283/Products/Lips/Lip-Kits-and-Bags/Trend-Forecast-Spring-15Lip-and-Cheek/index.tmpl


----------



## dancewithme (Oct 23, 2014)

I can't decide whether to get anything from RHPS! I think the lipsticks are either going to be amazing for me, or total wipeouts. I think I'll semi-stalk, and if I get them, fine, but I'm not going to be too disappointed if I miss out.


----------



## charlee93 (Oct 23, 2014)

I've heard from a friend (who literally wants the whole lot) she saw someone tweet that Mac chat has told her 12.30pm. When I asked Mac they said they didn't know! But 12.30 seems to be the going time atm x


----------



## Shepherdess (Oct 23, 2014)

I have an appointment at 12.15pm 
  I'm going to dash home as soon as I'm finished. Is this an online exclusive?


----------



## rockin (Oct 23, 2014)

Shepherdess said:


> I have an appointment at 12.15pm
> I'm going to dash home as soon as I'm finished. Is this an online exclusive?


Online and MAC stores as far as I am aware.  Online is my only option since the nearest MAC store is hours away.


----------



## charlee93 (Oct 23, 2014)

I thought so but apparently it's out in stores on 31st - wether that means concessions I don't know because that's all I have near me  x


----------



## jennyap (Oct 23, 2014)

12.30 seems right, that definitely fits the timeframe I've noticed on recent UK launches.  According to MAC twitter this is out in stores today not the 31st. It's definitely MAC store only, no counters.


----------



## rockin (Oct 23, 2014)

My nearest MAC counter is over an hour away by public transport.  I don't have a car.


----------



## rockin (Oct 23, 2014)

jennyap said:


> According to MAC twitter this is out in stores today not the 31st. It's definitely MAC store only, no counters.


NATlar from Liverpool has put on the RHPS thread that she phoned her local store and they have put items aside for her, so stores have stock right now.


----------



## jennyap (Oct 23, 2014)

Get ready girls, looks like something is starting to happen, the RHPS page is now loading (rather than just showing the home page) - nothing on it yet, but they're obviously doing something


----------



## staceface (Oct 23, 2014)

Sitting at work hitting refresh


----------



## jennyap (Oct 23, 2014)

Its up


----------



## jennyap (Oct 23, 2014)

FNF is going to be gone in minutes, get on it


----------



## preppdpolished (Oct 23, 2014)

Its up! Go! As far as i can see they still have everything


----------



## jennyap (Oct 23, 2014)

And it's gone, that must have been 3 minutes max?


----------



## dancewithme (Oct 23, 2014)

Got the 3 lippies I was considering!


----------



## jennyap (Oct 23, 2014)

Strange Journey, Crazed Imagination and the Sculpt Duo also gone


----------



## charlee93 (Oct 23, 2014)

Erm so I had a sculpt powder in my basket and they removed it as it had sold out? Sorry? I've heard of it happening but never had it happen! Outrageous!


----------



## kirstw91 (Oct 23, 2014)

Ordered the strange journey lipstick, the blush and the sculpt and shape powder.


----------



## dancewithme (Oct 23, 2014)

Even Sin is sold out now!


----------



## ElizaMay (Oct 23, 2014)

Just ordered Frank n Furter and a BU of Next to skin at the same time. 
  I really hope the lipstick order doesn't get cancelled, I've never seen a collection
  sell out so quickly!


----------



## jennyap (Oct 23, 2014)

All the lipsticks gone, and both polishes.   It's a bloodbath


----------



## preppdpolished (Oct 23, 2014)

They cancelled my frank n further, looks like I'm running to covent garden


----------



## jennyap (Oct 23, 2014)

I think I got FNF and Bad Fairy, but with how fast this went I wont believe it until I get a dispatch notice


----------



## rockin (Oct 23, 2014)

I had 4 items in my basket, and watched as 3 of them disappeared while waiting for checkout to load   What's the betting I don't get that last item either?

  Frank n Furter, Oblivion and Crazed Imagination all disappeared, but fingers crossed I've got the pigment.  It meant paying delivery charge, though grrrr


----------



## charlee93 (Oct 23, 2014)

I am amazed how quick it's sold out! Wow! I will just have to stick with my anastasia contour kit (not the end of the world!) im more excited about the christmas range actually! Has everyone seen the ad pop up at the bottom? It's on the U.S. site if not


----------



## rockin (Oct 23, 2014)

That went ridiculously quick.  I was sitting here urging the checkout to load - it seemed to take forever.

  I've no hope of getting the other items as I am nowhere near a MAC store.  Why do they never have enough stock to meet demand?


----------



## jennyap (Oct 23, 2014)

preppdpolished said:


> They cancelled my frank n further, looks like I'm running to covent garden


  If you can get any there and are able to buy more than one, I'm sure there are girls here who'd jump to take them off your hands (I haven't had a cancellation yet so fingers crossed but if Ive missed out the I would for sure)


----------



## FashionDoll (Oct 23, 2014)

Wow so annoyed! I had everything in my basket - sculpt duo, fnf, strange journey and bad fairy, was at final stage of checkout, entered my card security code, pressed confirm and after about 30 seconds of loading it took me back to the home page and before I had chance to do it again everything in my basket had sold out so been removed! I knew it would sell out quick but that was crazy. I was so close to getting them aswell I don't know why it messed up. It was the sculpt duo and SJ that ai really wanted. Does anyone think we'll get any restock in the UK?


----------



## raych1984 (Oct 23, 2014)

Is this in store next week?


----------



## InTheMACMood (Oct 23, 2014)

In store today!!!


----------



## rockin (Oct 23, 2014)

FashionDoll said:


> Wow so annoyed! I had everything in my basket - sculpt duo, fnf, strange journey and bad fairy, was at final stage of checkout, entered my card security code, pressed confirm and after about 30 seconds of loading it took me back to the home page and before I had chance to do it again everything in my basket had sold out so been removed! I knew it would sell out quick but that was crazy. I was so close to getting them aswell I don't know why it messed up. It was the sculpt duo and SJ that ai really wanted. Does anyone think we'll get any restock in the UK?


  I really hope we get a restock.  I wanted Frank n Furter and Oblivion.  I would have liked Crazed Imagination as well, but that one was less important to me.


----------



## preppdpolished (Oct 23, 2014)

I'll definitely be heading up there so I may just buy a few and sell them on to whoever wants on here


----------



## ghopkins91 (Oct 23, 2014)

Only wanted Oblivion, which I managed to get!

  On another note, I placed a Sephora order on Sunday night for my birthday. I thought I'd order it early to make sure it has plenty of time to be here to open on the day. But it came this morning!! Do I have the strength to not open it until the 3rd Nov?!? I expected it would come early-middle of next week!


----------



## rockin (Oct 23, 2014)

I hope it's not a case of ebayers buying multiples of everything to sell at a profit.  Hopefully if it is MAC will only allow a certain number of items and release the rest for others to buy


----------



## jennyap (Oct 23, 2014)

preppdpolished said:


> I'll definitely be heading up there so I may just buy a few and sell them on to whoever wants on here


  That would be awesome!  I don't think it's a case of resellers, just ridiculously low numbers available in the first place. If there is a restock, I think we'll be talking probably single figures of each product.


----------



## rockin (Oct 23, 2014)

If someone is able to get them for me, I would like Frank n Furter and Oblivion, please.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 23, 2014)

Well I'm glad I wasn't interested in the RHPS collection, sounds like a nightmare launch. 

  If anyone's interested, the Guerlain holiday collection is now up on Escentual (minus the shimmer spray that's out of stock right now) at 10% off RRP.


----------



## raych1984 (Oct 23, 2014)

rockin said:


> If someone is able to get them for me, I would like Frank n Furter and Oblivion, please.


  See what I can do for ya x


----------



## rockin (Oct 23, 2014)

raych1984 said:


> See what I can do for ya x


Thank you, Raych x


----------



## raych1984 (Oct 23, 2014)

rockin said:


> Thank you, Raych x


  Just literally popped into Birmingham MAC store. They're launching it on Halloween next Fri. Now, I have next Friday off, and my toddler is in nursery, so I shall be a queuing!


----------



## jennyap (Oct 23, 2014)

Well I got a confirmation email so that's good but I've been charged £20 for Bad Fairy apparently? I checked out so fast I didn't even notice... Guess I'm going to be on the phone to them


----------



## rockin (Oct 23, 2014)

Seems a bit crazy not launching it until Halloween - some people might have wanted it to do their Halloween makeup with.


----------



## raych1984 (Oct 23, 2014)

rockin said:


> Seems a bit crazy not launching it until Halloween - some people might have wanted it to do their Halloween makeup with.


  That's what I thought! I shall be there though, Costa in hand!!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Oct 23, 2014)

I skip a lot of mac collections, but seeing so many not get what they wanted sucks.
  it was on some other thread that someone got the figures for mac le collection stock, and yep some stores will only have four of each colour in for example - crazy!


----------



## rockin (Oct 23, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Well I'm glad I wasn't interested in the RHPS collection, sounds like a nightmare launch.
> 
> If anyone's interested, the Guerlain holiday collection is now up on Escentual (minus the shimmer spray that's out of stock right now) at 10% off RRP.


Thank you.  I've been repeatedly checking Debenhams for this collection, as they've currently got 1500 points when you spend £50 on Guerlain.  HoF have already had it and sold out of some of it, including the shimmer spray.  Can't help thinking Debenhams are waiting until the 1500 points offer is finished before releasing the Christmas collection.

  I'm also keeping an eye out for the Chanel Christmas collection, as I want that highlighter.

  Oh, and the Too Faced Christmas collection.  Roses Beauty Store have some of it, but 'Everything Nice' is sold out already.


----------



## Shepherdess (Oct 23, 2014)

So gutted I missed this. Will try my luck with the mac stores today. I can't believe they only release a small number of items. Its ridiculous, its about time they started to keep more stock. It's been happening for years now.


----------



## staceface (Oct 23, 2014)

too faced everything nice is on beauty bay


----------



## rockin (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks, Staceface xx


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 23, 2014)

rockin said:


> Thank you.  I've been repeatedly checking Debenhams for this collection, as they've currently got 1500 points when you spend £50 on Guerlain.  HoF have already had it and sold out of some of it, including the shimmer spray.  *Can't help thinking Debenhams are waiting until the 1500 points offer is finished before releasing the Christmas collection.*
> 
> I'm also keeping an eye out for the Chanel Christmas collection, as I want that highlighter.
> 
> Oh, and the Too Faced Christmas collection.  Roses Beauty Store have some of it, but 'Everything Nice' is sold out already.


  Yes, that's most likely!


----------



## rockin (Oct 23, 2014)

Don't forget Boots Christmas points events are coming up.  Ours is on Thursday, 30th October, but I know not all have theirs on the same day.  Some things are better bought with £12 of points given per £50 spend.  I'm eyeing the Estee Lauder lipstick set - 4 smaller sized lipsticks for £30.


----------



## preppdpolished (Oct 23, 2014)

I have two frank n furter lipsticks that I just got from the mac store for anyone here that might want them, any takers?


----------



## rockin (Oct 23, 2014)

preppdpolished said:


> I have two frank n furter lipsticks that I just got from the mac store for anyone here that might want them, any takers?


I'll have one, please.  I've sent you a PM


----------



## jennyap (Oct 23, 2014)

Can I provisionally hold one? I am unsure what's going on with my order - if it comes through ok I'd obviously leave it for someone else  @preppdpolished


----------



## preppdpolished (Oct 23, 2014)

jennyap said:


> Can I provisionally hold one? I am unsure what's going on with my order - if it comes through ok I'd obviously leave it for someone else  @preppdpolished


  Yeah that's fine, just thought I'd get a couple for people that missed out and couldn't get to a mac store


----------



## jennyap (Oct 23, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *preppdpolished* 




Yeah that's fine, just thought I'd get a couple for people that missed out and couldn't get to a mac store


  Thanks  I sent you a PM saying the same thing LOL  Fingers crossed I'll get a shipping notice soon and I won't need it so someone else who missed out could get one. Really good of you to do that, but I knew when I suggested it you'd have no problem getting rid of them!


----------



## rockin (Oct 23, 2014)

I've just had a survey through from MAC, offering a free mini M.A.C False Lashes Mascara (1g) for replying.  I've never had one of these before - has anyone else had them?


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Oct 23, 2014)

rockin said:


> I've just had a survey through from MAC, offering a free mini M.A.C False Lashes Mascara (1g) for replying.  I've never had one of these before - has anyone else had them?


  Ive been sent free stuff with my mac order before but i've neevr had a do a survey and we will give you a free item email before,
  looking through the survey questions it seems that they want to see if the free gift thing is something they should be considering as a company?


----------



## rockin (Oct 23, 2014)

They mostly seem to be asking about customer service, and about how the staff are towards customers in-branch with product knowledge, advice. remembering your name and what you have previously bought and being polite.  Of course I have only ever been to a MAC counter once.  If they'd asked about product availability online, or had a box for me to put my own comments, I would have complained about the obviously inadequate amounts of stock for certain limited edition collections.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Oct 23, 2014)

rockin said:


> They mostly seem to be asking about customer service, and about how the staff are towards customers in-branch with product knowledge, advice. remembering your name and what you have previously bought and being polite.  Of course I have only ever been to a MAC counter once.  If they'd asked about product availability online, or had a box for me to put my own comments, I would have complained about the obviously inadequate amounts of stock for certain limited edition collections.


  Yeah Id imagine a lot of people who are buying mac online will have a limited experience with mac stand alone stores or counters, so it didn't make much sense to have the focus on the store experience rather than the online experience.


----------



## jennyap (Oct 24, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *preppdpolished* 




Yeah that's fine, just thought I'd get a couple for people that missed out and couldn't get to a mac store


  I got a dispatch notice (and confirmation of a refund coming for the overcharge on Bad Fairy) so I won't need this now - thanks again though. Hopefully someone else will take it off your hands!


----------



## dancewithme (Oct 24, 2014)

There's been a bit of a restock on RHPS!

  I got the email through from Mac and clicked on the link thinking "ok, what can i ACTUALLY buy at this point?!" but it turns out a lot of items were back in stock - I picked up the contour duo that I'd been swithering about - couldn't decide whether to get this, or just buy the full size pans and a palette.


  Edit: All the lippies, contour duo and blush are sold out again


----------



## rockin (Oct 24, 2014)

dancewithme said:


> There's been a bit of a restock on RHPS!
> 
> I got the email through from Mac and clicked on the link thinking "ok, what can i ACTUALLY buy at this point?!" but it turns out a lot of items were back in stock - I picked up the contour duo that I'd been swithering about - couldn't decide whether to get this, or just buy the full size pans and a palette.
> 
> ...


Thanks.  I wish I had seen this earlier x


----------



## FashionDoll (Oct 24, 2014)

dancewithme said:


> There's been a bit of a restock on RHPS!  I got the email through from Mac and clicked on the link thinking "ok, what can i ACTUALLY buy at this point?!" but it turns out a lot of items were back in stock - I picked up the contour duo that I'd been swithering about - couldn't decide whether to get this, or just buy the full size pans and a palette.   Edit: All the lippies, contour duo and blush are sold out again


  Thanks for posting. Unfortunately I missed out again! Its the contour duo I desperately wanted and really wanted Strange Journey. Well done getting what you wanted!


----------



## dancewithme (Oct 24, 2014)

The restock disappeared almost as quickly as the initial launch, it seems - I got the Mac email at 11:45, and got my order confirmation email at 12:02 - by the time I got onto the mac site from the email link, Strange Journey and Franknfurter were sold out again (assuming they were part of the restock) and a bunch of other stuff was sold out when I went back to the page immediately after ordering. It's a bit hopeless that buying lipstick has turned into some kind of Herculean task!


----------



## rockin (Oct 24, 2014)

My pigment has been dispatched


----------



## kirstw91 (Oct 24, 2014)

My blush, shade and sculpt duo and strange journey lipstick has been dispatched... Lets hope everything is definitely delivered


----------



## dingaling666 (Oct 24, 2014)

I had the same problem, I put 2 SS in my basket & FF Lippie but by the time I came to pay they had gone from my basket ! Ended up with 2 blushers and 5 lippies altogether but no FF lippies, but really wanted the SS !!


----------



## FashionDoll (Oct 24, 2014)

dancewithme said:


> The restock disappeared almost as quickly as the initial launch, it seems - I got the Mac email at 11:45, and got my order confirmation email at 12:02 - by the time I got onto the mac site from the email link, Strange Journey and Franknfurter were sold out again (assuming they were part of the restock) and a bunch of other stuff was sold out when I went back to the page immediately after ordering. It's a bit hopeless that buying lipstick has turned into some kind of Herculean task!


  I know its crazy! Buying make up should not be this stressful. Why is Mac so damn addictive lol, I don't know why I do it to myself. I've actually been on a no buy for a while and I purposely avoided Specktra as it always makes me want stuff. I ultimately caved for matte collection and got 2 lipsticks. But I had always planned on getting some things from Rocky Horror collection as I love the movie and was so excited when they announced it. I'm going to keep casually checking for a restock but it doesn't look promising.


----------



## rockin (Oct 24, 2014)

Urban Decay Vice 3 and Full Frontal are available here  http://www.rosesbeautystore.com/brand/urban-decay/

  I'm hoping that's not the prices they will be elsewhere, though.  That site has some things cheaper and some more expensive than other places, but they have some things other UK stockists don't.  I got the Tarte Pin Up blush palette - it seemed a better deal than buying a couple of individual blushes.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 25, 2014)

rockin said:


> Urban Decay Vice 3 and Full Frontal are available here  http://www.rosesbeautystore.com/brand/urban-decay/
> 
> I'm hoping that's not the prices they will be elsewhere, though.  That site has some things cheaper and some more expensive than other places, but they have some things other UK stockists don't.  I got the Tarte Pin Up blush palette - it seemed a better deal than buying a couple of individual blushes.


  God no! The LTD Vice palette was £42 I think, so Vice 3 is going to be around there for sure. Just wait a couple of weeks for it to come out elsewhere.


----------



## rockin (Oct 25, 2014)

Too Faced "Everything Nice" and "Under The Mistletoe" are up on Debenhams now.


----------



## xfarrax (Oct 25, 2014)

Does anyone know if we're getting the too faced la belle carousel I really liked the look of that


----------



## rockin (Oct 26, 2014)

"Beauty Wishes and Sweet Kisses" and "Melted Kisses" sets are also up on Debenhams now, so keep watching - hopefully we might get the carousel and "Sugar and Spice" as well.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Oct 26, 2014)

10% off beauty and fragrance at Debs if you spend £50 - ends midnight tonight! Code is KD32


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 26, 2014)

mushroomteagirl said:


> 10% off beauty and fragrance at Debs if you spend £50 - ends midnight tonight! Code is KD32


  Brilliant, thank you! Plus 750 points and a £5 giftcard!


----------



## PeachTwist (Oct 26, 2014)

mushroomteagirl said:


> 10% off beauty and fragrance at Debs if you spend £50 - ends midnight tonight! Code is KD32
> 
> Brilliant, thank you! Plus 750 points and a £5 giftcard!


  Yep!  Epic!  Got my friend her bday presents early and a bonus for myself.


----------



## pnfpn (Oct 26, 2014)

Vice 3 is out tomorrow apparently. I think Debenhams got the exclusive.


----------



## alittleginger (Oct 26, 2014)

Does anyone know when we're getting Kinky Boots? I missed out on Rocky Horror ( I had Oblivion and was checking out during my class and then it didn't go through) and didn't get sent the link for the restock so I really don't wanna miss out on this one!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 27, 2014)

pnfpn said:


> Vice 3 is out tomorrow apparently. I think Debenhams got the exclusive.


  It's out on urbandecay.co.uk.


----------



## rockin (Oct 27, 2014)

http://www.reallyree.com/2014/10/urban-decay-ten-24-7-glide-on-eye-pencil-set-swatches.html


----------



## rockin (Oct 27, 2014)

Debenhams say the Chanel Christmas collection will launch on 7th November.  Mind you, they also said the Guerlain collection launched on 15th October and I've not seen it on there yet.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 27, 2014)

rockin said:


> http://www.reallyree.com/2014/10/urban-decay-ten-24-7-glide-on-eye-pencil-set-swatches.html


  I don't know if I'll get this. It's £35 and I already have 100+ eyeliners. But I do like the colours.


----------



## charlotte366 (Oct 27, 2014)

Urban decays Full Frontal Lipstick set is up of Urban decay website at £29. Tempted but being strong at the moment!


----------



## pnfpn (Oct 27, 2014)

rockin said:


> Debenhams say the Chanel Christmas collection will launch on 7th November.  Mind you, they also said the Guerlain collection launched on 15th October and I've not seen it on there yet.


  Guerlain is in store. I got mine from John Lewis last week because, as usual, the Guerlain woman wasn't there. I got a free brush duo set from JL.


----------



## pnfpn (Oct 27, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> Urban decays Full Frontal Lipstick set is up of Urban decay website at £29. Tempted but being strong at the moment!


  I bought 4 of the shades from a friend in the US. All except F-bomb and Liar since I have them in full size. 

  They are gorgeous colours. I was dying for Gash when they launched it on the US site, it's gone from there now but I'm glad it's in the set.


----------



## rockin (Oct 27, 2014)

pnfpn said:


> Guerlain is in store. I got mine from John Lewis last week because, as usual, the Guerlain woman wasn't there. I got a free brush duo set from JL.


We don't have a Debenhams here.  The nearest one is a long bus ride away, and they have very few beauty counters.  I've no idea where our nearest John Lewis is.

  I was hoping to buy online from Debenhams to get the points, and at the moment they are doing bonus points on Guerlain - they just don't have the Christmas collection up there yet.

  I'm hoping Urban Decay Full Frontal will be available at Debenhams or HoF as well.  It looks like a nice little set.  I also fancy the Estée Lauder 'Envy' lipstick set, and I'm hoping to get that on Thursday at Boots' points event.  Knowing my luck, they will have sold out before I get there.


----------



## debsdunn123 (Oct 28, 2014)

Does anyone know the exact release date for the MAC heirloom collection please? I want so much from this collection, I'm stalking the site every day haha


----------



## rockin (Oct 28, 2014)

Big thanks to Preppdpolished - my Frank N Furter just arrived 

  Just looking for Oblivion now.


----------



## dancewithme (Oct 28, 2014)

debsdunn123 said:


> Does anyone know the exact release date for the MAC heirloom collection please? I want so much from this collection, I'm stalking the site every day haha


  I keep going on to the site and manically clicking the ad at the bottom for it, hoping that magically that's going to do something! I did a search through my emails and I ordered last years holiday items in early November, so hopefully we don't have too long to wait!


----------



## rockin (Oct 28, 2014)

raych1984 said:


> That's what I thought! I shall be there though, Costa in hand!!


  Hi Raych, if you're still going, I just need Oblivion now as preppdpolished managed to get me Frank N Furter.  I really appreciate this.  I wish I had a MAC near me.


----------



## pnfpn (Oct 28, 2014)

rockin said:


> We don't have a Debenhams here.  The nearest one is a long bus ride away, and they have very few beauty counters.  I've no idea where our nearest John Lewis is.
> 
> I was hoping to buy online from Debenhams to get the points, and at the moment they are doing bonus points on Guerlain - they just don't have the Christmas collection up there yet.
> 
> I'm hoping Urban Decay Full Frontal will be available at Debenhams or HoF as well.  It looks like a nice little set.  I also fancy the Estée Lauder 'Envy' lipstick set, and I'm hoping to get that on Thursday at Boots' points event.  Knowing my luck, they will have sold out before I get there.


  Oh I see. I find it strange they haven't put i up either. You can get it from JL and HoF online. Even Escentual have it and their prices are always 10% off or so.

  I also have the Estee Lauder set. It's really nice, I love the formula of the lipsticks. The shade selection is pretty good.


----------



## rockin (Oct 28, 2014)

1500 points on £50 spend on Guerlain at Debenhams online - that's 30%, and I'm guessing it's the reason they haven't put the Christmas collection up yet.

  I agree - the Estée Lauder lipstick collection looks like a good selection of shades, unlike some sets where there are colours I simply wouldn't wear.


  Just spotted that Debenhams now have the 2 Urban Decay pencil collections up, and Shadowbox.


----------



## raych1984 (Oct 28, 2014)

rockin said:


> Hi Raych, if you're still going, I just need Oblivion now as preppdpolished managed to get me Frank N Furter.  I really appreciate this.  I wish I had a MAC near me.


  I'm on it!! Going Friday bright n early! Day booked off work, kiddie in nursery! AINT NOBODY STOPPIN ME!


----------



## PeachTwist (Oct 28, 2014)

I bought the Estee Lauder Pure Color Envy Sculpting Lipstick Collection Christmas Gift Set from Sephora a while ago.  I've had it delivered to my Moms as part of my xmas.  I wasn't sure if it would come out here but it has, I'm excited as I've not tried EL lip products before.  I am a bit hesitant on 2 of the colours because they're not quite my shades usually but until I've swatched I won't know.  Either way, good value for money and a way to try some of their lipsticks out.


----------



## preppdpolished (Oct 28, 2014)

rockin said:


> Big thanks to Preppdpolished - my Frank N Furter just arrived
> 
> Just looking for Oblivion now.


  No problem, glad to help out a fellow make up lover, i hope you love it, I wore it yesterday and think its beautiful!


----------



## pnfpn (Oct 28, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> I bought the Estee Lauder Pure Color Envy Sculpting Lipstick Collection Christmas Gift Set from Sephora a while ago.  I've had it delivered to my Moms as part of my xmas.  I wasn't sure if it would come out here but it has, I'm excited as I've not tried EL lip products before.  I am a bit hesitant on 2 of the colours because they're not quite my shades usually but until I've swatched I won't know.  Either way, good value for money and a way to try some of their lipsticks out.


  Which two? I can swatch all  4 sometime tomorrow if you like.


----------



## rockin (Oct 29, 2014)

Vice 3 is up on Debenhams website


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 29, 2014)

rockin said:


> Vice 3 is up on Debenhams website


  Thanks. Does anyone have a discount code for beauty at all? The Daily Mail had a coupon on Sunday that has a code for 10% off beauty valid until tonight, but I can't find it online, grrr!


----------



## rockin (Oct 29, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Thanks. Does anyone have a discount code for beauty at all? The Daily Mail had a coupon on Sunday that has a code for 10% off beauty valid until tonight, but I can't find it online, grrr!


  I don't know if it works as I didn't know about it, but I just found this posted on Moneysavingexpert.  The £5 giftcard thing is still ongoing, as is the £7.50 in points when you spend £50, but I don't know if they can be used in conjunction with the discount code.

*FLASH SALE*
10% OFF
ALL beauty & fragrance when you spend £50 Ends midnight
Use code KD32


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 29, 2014)

rockin said:


> I don't know if it works as I didn't know about it, but I just found this posted on Moneysavingexpert.  The £5 giftcard thing is still ongoing, as is the £7.50 in points when you spend £50, but I don't know if they can be used in conjunction with the discount code.
> 
> *FLASH SALE*
> 10% OFF
> ...


  No, it doesn't work sadly.  Thanks anyway.


----------



## rockin (Oct 29, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> No, it doesn't work sadly.  Thanks anyway.


You could also try NT73 - the person says it works in conjunction with the £5 giftcard offer


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 29, 2014)

rockin said:


> You could also try NT73 - the person says it works in conjunction with the £5 giftcard offer


  Not on beauty.


----------



## rockin (Oct 29, 2014)

MAC Objects Of Affection lipgloss sets are on http://www.rosesbeautystore.com/?s=mac&post_type=product

  I don't know how the price compares to what it will be on the MAC website.


----------



## preppdpolished (Oct 29, 2014)

Hi Guys,  Turns out my boyfriend went and bought me a rocky horror lipstick because i'd been banging on about the collection so much but its one i already ordered and received. Is anyone after strange journey at all? Don't really want to ebay it...


----------



## Erinaceina (Oct 29, 2014)

debsdunn123 said:


> Does anyone know the exact release date for the MAC heirloom collection please? I want so much from this collection, I'm stalking the site every day haha


  I went into my local store yesterday, and they said that they already have the stock but aren't able to sell it until the 6th. That's the in-store date, so I guess the online release will probably be tomorrow or early next week.


----------



## rockin (Oct 29, 2014)

Does anyone have a list of which 'Heirloom' products, if any, are MAC online or MAC store only?  I would prefer to get whatever I can from Debenhams or HoF to get the points.

  I believe the Objects Of Affection bronze pigment set, the hanging bag, the Keepsakes coral lip bag and the Keepsakes eye and lip bag are MAC online or MAC store exclusives, but I don't know about the rest.


----------



## rockin (Oct 30, 2014)

Vice 3 is now up on HoF, and Full Frontal is on Debenhams' website


----------



## rockin (Oct 30, 2014)

Was Amethyst glitter available before, or have the Heirloom items started going up?


----------



## rockin (Oct 30, 2014)

The Guerlain Christmas collection is up on Debenhams at last!


----------



## MACina (Oct 30, 2014)

rockin said:


> Was Amethyst glitter available before, *or have the Heirloom items started going up?*


  The collection is up for you, ladies:

http://www.maccosmetics.co.uk/customer_service/site_map.tmpl


  Under "Site Map" you can find everything....happy hauling


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Oct 30, 2014)

MACina said:


> The collection is up for you, ladies:  http://www.maccosmetics.co.uk/customer_service/site_map.tmpl   Under "Site Map" you can find everything....happy hauling ompom:


  Yay thank you, I'd been refreshing but hadn't thought to manually search yet.  I only got courting chic red cremesheen gloss, as I want to swatch the nude lip bag and mineralize lip and eye bag in person, especially at those prices phew!  What's everyone else getting?


----------



## rockin (Oct 30, 2014)

I've order Sparks of Romance, 2 of the pressed pigments, Amethyst glitter, Gold + Beige pigments and Just Jewels.

  I will order the other things on my list when they appear on Debenhams or HoF, but I wanted to be sure of getting these.  I wasn't expecting the whole collection to appear on the MAC website at once.


  Off to Boots this afternoon for their points event.


----------



## FashionDoll (Oct 30, 2014)

preppdpolished said:


> Hi Guys,  Turns out my boyfriend went and bought me a rocky horror lipstick because i'd been banging on about the collection so much but its one i already ordered and received. Is anyone after strange journey at all? Don't really want to ebay it...


  Sent u a PM


----------



## dancewithme (Oct 30, 2014)

Got my Heirloom order in! Picked Salon Rouge, No Faux Pas and Sparks of Romance, then from the sets I got the Viva Glam bag, the Ruby Woo bag, and the gold&beige pigments. Ruby Woo is a lippie I keep meaning to buy, but I always end up skipping because I'm caught up with buying limited collections instead. I might still get the Dark Majesty fluidline and the bronze pigments - I'm undecided!


----------



## PeachTwist (Oct 30, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> I bought the Estee Lauder Pure Color Envy Sculpting Lipstick Collection Christmas Gift Set from Sephora a while ago.  I've had it delivered to my Moms as part of my xmas.  I wasn't sure if it would come out here but it has, I'm excited as I've not tried EL lip products before.  I am a bit hesitant on 2 of the colours because they're not quite my shades usually but until I've swatched I won't know.  Either way, good value for money and a way to try some of their lipsticks out.
> Which two? I can swatch all  4 sometime tomorrow if you like.


  Gah, thanks for the offer!  Sorry I missed this.  If you're still able to swatch all 4 of them without it causing you any hassle or going out of your way I'd appreciate it but if not I'll just have to wait, lol.


----------



## rockin (Oct 31, 2014)

I've just swatched my Estée Lauder lipstick set.

  They are tiny, so sweet at 1.2g each, as opposed to a regular MAC lipstick which is 3g.  From left to right, they are 340 Envious, 240 Tumultuous Pink, 410 Dynamic and 120 Desirable.  I think I'll be using all of these.


----------



## rockin (Nov 1, 2014)

I got my Vice 3 in the post this morning.  If any of you were thinking of getting it and depotting, this one should be easy to do - several of my pans were very loose and wobbly, and it wouldn't take much to lever them out if I wanted to.

  I haven't had a chance to try it out yet, as I've had to put it upstairs out of the way so my parents don't see it when they get here shortly, but the couple of colours I did lightly touch were beautiful.


----------



## PeachTwist (Nov 1, 2014)

rockin said:


> I've just swatched my Estée Lauder lipstick set.
> 
> They are tiny, so sweet at 1.2g each, as opposed to a regular MAC lipstick which is 3g.  From left to right, they are 340 Envious, 240 Tumultuous Pink, 410 Dynamic and 120 Desirable.  I think I'll be using all of these.


  Thanks so much for these swatches! These actually look better than I was expecting so I'm a bit more excited now. I think I'm most looking forward to Dynamic.  If you get the time, could you do larger swatches?  What shade are you in foundation?  Sorry for all the questions, just trying to get a real good idea on them.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 1, 2014)

rockin said:


> I got my Vice 3 in the post this morning.  If any of you were thinking of getting it and depotting, this one should be easy to do - several of my pans were very loose and wobbly, and it wouldn't take much to lever them out if I wanted to.
> 
> I haven't had a chance to try it out yet, as I've had to put it upstairs out of the way so my parents don't see it when they get here shortly, but the couple of colours I did lightly touch were beautiful.


  Me too! I also ordered the 10 eyepencil set. They are very nice too. Like you, I haven't had the chance to swatch them yet, my hubby's home, so had to quickly put them away, lol. 

  I only ordered No Faux Pas lipstick from the Mac holiday collections, I'll swatch the eyeshadows in store, but not very likely I'll get any. I can't really get at most of my make up due to storage problems, so have been mostly using my UD palettes lately, they are such great quality and fairly inexpensive, don't really have the need for any Mac shadows now. I don't need more lipstick either, but NFP looked very pretty in the swatches and I like it that it's matte.


----------



## rockin (Nov 1, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Thanks so much for these swatches! These actually look better than I was expecting so I'm a bit more excited now. I think I'm most looking forward to Dynamic.  If you get the time, could you do larger swatches?  What shade are you in foundation?  Sorry for all the questions, just trying to get a real good idea on them.


 
  They're only tiny tubes, so I don't really want to do bigger swatches and waste them.  The colours in the photo are pretty true to life, though, as it was in daylight by the window.  I rarely wear foundation, but my nearest colour is N1 or NW10.

  To give you an idea of the size, here's a photo of one alongside my MAC Barcelona Red.  The colour isn't true to life here, as it's indoors, but you can see how small it is.





  My MAC order arrived while my parents were here - oops!  I wasn't expecting Yodel to turn up with a big green van.  Anyway, I've just opened my box and I am very pleased with my purchases.  I'm loving the Gold + Beige pigment set - it was the only set that I didn't already have any of the colours.  I'm pleased that these aren't the tiny jars that used to come in the holiday sets - I didn't find those easy to use.  I was expecting the box for them to be cardboard, but it's actually plastic and could be used as a trinket box.  Amethyst glitter is such a beautiful colour and super sparkly, and the colours in the Plum Extra Dimension eyeshadow bag are gorgeous. The bag itself doesn't look as cheap as I thought it might.

  The sparkle in Victorian Plum and Enchantment are lovely, but I think they will look even better if I use a base. Sparks of Romance looks lovely too, but I haven't tried it on yet. Swatched on my hand it looks like the perfect colour for me, though. Just Jewels is also as lovely as I thought it would be, judging by swatches I've seen. 


  Edit: The pressed pigments look much better with a primer


----------



## xfarrax (Nov 1, 2014)

Placed my mac order so far it's enchantment pigment and the bronze pigment set.  However definitely will be picking up the gold pigment set in store as I have seen some good swatches. The rose one would be right up my street too but I already have one of the pigments from it. Also thinking of picking up the nude lip bag. Liking the look of sweet sentiment blush and Victorian plum pigment - so they a possibilities too. But I think I have some time to debate those purchases. Is this launching Thursday instore?


----------



## rockin (Nov 3, 2014)

I'm hoping the MAC holiday collection will be up on HoF this week, as I've just had a card through the door saying it's 10 points for every £1 spent on my Recognition Card from 5th to 9th November in store and online.


----------



## beautycool (Nov 3, 2014)

rockin said:


> I'm hoping the MAC holiday collection will be up on HoF this week, as I've just had a card through the door saying it's 10 points for every £1 spent on my Recognition Card from 5th to 9th November in store and online.


  Hi is it due out soon then Hun? I have seen one set on mac website for £45 Anyhow is it due out in HOF and maybe debs ?  I need to do my homework and try find out the dates for you   I bought the red sparkly gloss and the enchanted pressed pigment I need / want much more lol   I like the amythest glitter ( purple ) or the gold  And wanted some glitter on the eyes at Xmas but omg mac says it's not safe as little bit falling into the eye  So I don't know now are the pigment sets with the glitter in safe ? Obviously not   So I'm on the fence about getting them I have one pigment here think it called vanilla it's a white but it don't seem to show up I seem to get all these bits on my brush then when I brush it on it goes everywhere  ( all the bits ) pigment if that makes sence lol I don't know how to explain it  It's like when shadow sometimes falls on your cheeks ( but the pigments are much worse ) Any advise on this  ladies  Plus would love to wear abit of glitter on my lids Like the girl off X factor last weekend not this Saturday just gone the sat before  Anyone watch it ?  She had a lovely purple glitter on her eye lid  I cannot think of her name  now  It's the one with all the gold make up on this Saturday just gone lol   Thanks ladies


----------



## rockin (Nov 3, 2014)

If you use a base, such as Too Faced Shadow Insurance, Urban Decay Primer Potion or a Paint Pot under the pigments, they apply much better and stay put.  Try pressing the pigments onto your eyelids, too,  rather than sweeping them across, to help them stick.  As for the glitter, you'd be best using something like Too Faced Glitter Glue or Fyrinnae Pixie Epoxy as they're especially designed to stick glitter.

  It's a good idea to apply your eye makeup first, before you do your foundation etc., so that you can sweep away any fallout without having to re-do some of your foundation.  That, or apply some loose powder in the under-eye area to catch any fallout so you can whisk it away with a brush.

  Collections usually come out in the stores a week after they appear online, but as we've seen with Debenhams and HoF recently, they can't be relied on to put them up on those dates.


----------



## beautycool (Nov 3, 2014)

rockin said:


> If you use a base, such as Too Faced Shadow Insurance, Urban Decay Primer Potion or a Paint Pot under the pigments, they apply much better and stay put.  Try pressing the pigments onto your eyelids, too,  rather than sweeping them across, to help them stick.  As for the glitter, you'd be best using something like Too Faced Glitter Glue or Fyrinnae Pixie Epoxy as they're especially designed to stick glitter.  It's a good idea to apply your eye makeup first, before you do your foundation etc., so that you can sweep away any fallout without having to re-do some of your foundation.  That, or apply some loose powder in the under-eye area to catch any fallout so you can whisk it away with a brush.  Collections usually come out in the stores a week after they appear online, but as we've seen with Debenhams and HoF recently, they can't be relied on to put them up on those dates.


  Hi Hun thanks for the tips   I use too faced primer so already have that one I think it's the insurance one I like that   Just seen it's November the 6 th for mac online or mac shops  So maybe anytime after that as it's the3 rd today   Anyhow maybe they release it begore mac  Whom knows lol  Madness x  If I can find anymore out I will let you know


----------



## Erinaceina (Nov 3, 2014)

rockin said:


> If you use a base, such as Too Faced Shadow Insurance, Urban Decay Primer Potion or a Paint Pot under the pigments, they apply much better and stay put.  Try pressing the pigments onto your eyelids, too,  rather than sweeping them across, to help them stick.  As for the glitter, you'd be best using something like Too Faced Glitter Glue or Fyrinnae Pixie Epoxy as they're especially designed to stick glitter.
> 
> It's a good idea to apply your eye makeup first, before you do your foundation etc., so that you can sweep away any fallout without having to re-do some of your foundation.  That, or apply some loose powder in the under-eye area to catch any fallout so you can whisk it away with a brush.
> 
> ...


  My local counter is in Harvey Nichols and they told me that they'll release the collection this Thursday (6th). Harvey Nichols don't sell makeup online, so I don't have any better information about that. Theoretically, it should be this Thursday as well, but, as people have said, HoF and Debenhams can be a bit unreliable about when they put the collections up online.


----------



## beautycool (Nov 4, 2014)

Hi ladies I have just two items ATM x  Courting chik is a must have I give this 10/10 for everything the packaging the way it applies not sticky on the lips plumps my lips abit and is so sparkly I haven't a reddy gloss and omg love it I need a back up of it  But prob get one when I can  I need to go out and get a job I cannot afford my addiction and to buy nice things lol on the little allowance my hubby gives me lol  Anyhows I had all my items come from the USA today and love it all what I bought  Omg I'm so over whelmed by it all it's a right nightmare as what to swatch first  Didn't help with hubby coming home early from work I hid it all lol !!!!!  I love enchantment for what I can see of it through the box  and swatches on you. Tube   Think I made some good choices


----------



## beautycool (Nov 4, 2014)

All my items arrived today  No custom fees nothing I'm so pleased as there is over 200 dollars worth in there and mainly all high end items    Love  the tom ford cheek duo n lippy  But I love it all


----------



## beautycool (Nov 4, 2014)

My rocky horror collection finally got it all from the USA today  Pheeeeeeewwww I made good choices of the lippys oblivion and ff not tried the sculpt  And the blush prob the same as animal instincts so I don't know may keep it for packaging  bad fairy omg looks lush  Only thing I didn't get was the red pigment or glitter what ever it was  x


----------



## rockin (Nov 5, 2014)

Selfridges have tweeted that the Urban Decay Naked Vault sold out in 1 minute!


----------



## PeachTwist (Nov 5, 2014)

rockin said:


> Selfridges have tweeted that the Urban Decay Naked Vault sold out in 1 minute!


  That's insane.


----------



## raych1984 (Nov 5, 2014)

rockin said:


> Selfridges have tweeted that the Urban Decay Naked Vault sold out in 1 minute!


  Oh what a load of nonsense! It's all permanent items in an albeit pretty box. If it had something super limited in it, then I'd understand.


----------



## rockin (Nov 5, 2014)

I doubt they had many boxed sets in the first place


----------



## PeachTwist (Nov 5, 2014)

NARS Audacious lipsticks are up on their website.. I got the e-mail notification not long ago.

  Have they been up for a while? I checked a few days ago and sure they weren't there.

  I ordered Vivien as it's exclusive to the NARS website.  Dominique will be as well.

  I now have Anna, Audrey, Anita and Vivien.  I may pick up Liv at some point.

  Otherwise, I'm happy not buying anymore until the new year in spring/summer as the other colours I want are more "spring/summer" colours.  Brighter pinks, etc.  I quite like the look of Vera but it doesn't seem to be as dark as I was hoping for in swatches I see.


----------



## raych1984 (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm hoping MAC holiday is released on Debenhams tomorrow. I want to spend the £5 gift card they e mailed to me!!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 5, 2014)

raych1984 said:


> I'm hoping MAC holiday is released on Debenhams tomorrow. I want to spend the £5 gift card they e mailed to me!!


  I have 3 of them! Need  to check on my bonus points too, should have 1500 in my account.


----------



## rockin (Nov 5, 2014)

I spent one of my £5 vouchers yesterday, but I have a couple more ready and waiting.


----------



## raych1984 (Nov 5, 2014)

How do you guys get more vouchers!?!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 5, 2014)

raych1984 said:


> How do you guys get more vouchers!?!


  I bought some clothes in store and got one then, and ordered twice from the website, so got 2 sent by e-mail.


----------



## rockin (Nov 5, 2014)

raych1984 said:


> How do you guys get more vouchers!?!


I ordered a few things on seperate days.  It's been pretty good lately, with £5 vouchers and bonus points on all beauty when you spend £50; even more on some brands.

  I got a couple of Lancome lippies, which qualified me to get the big Christmas set for £50.  There was a free gift of a  gold makeup bag with some Lancome products in because I bought 2 Lancome products (the lippies) and an extra free gift because I also bought a third product (the Christmas set).  That also got me 1000 bonus points, plus the £5 voucher, and I paid with my HoF card, so got 1 point per £1 on the total spend.


----------



## beautycool (Nov 5, 2014)

Hi ladies can I just ask how long the points stay on your card for you know the beauty card  As I had some and didn't spend them 500 points means 5.00 or what ever it is I know I did have five pounds but now I don't think I have that as I didn't spend it within two months  It not like boots where they last for ever  I was holding out for the mini bb pallette thing £26.00 maybe  Anyhow I had a email to say in stock  I clicked on it and it said sold out or something lol  Nice  Reminds me of mac emails getting them to Kate after releasing lol  But debs are usually quite good with there emails n promos etc x


----------



## beautycool (Nov 5, 2014)

Oohhhh that reminds me  I have a five pounds off for feel unique I think it is  As I ordered my metorites brush and they sent me through five pounds off code not sure what to get maybe a dior pallette or lippy don't know I have 44 pounds worth of boots vouchers  Should I Just save save save them up ? But one prob no boots in sight for me now  As moved it not on my door step now  And hubby's got 100 pounds worth of points as he buys lunches from boots meal deals has done for last few years lol and baby stuff he buys all that when at work at airport  I keep saying I want your points he tells me to bugger off !!! Nice !!!! Lol  I said atleast give me 44 to get something nice lol   Anyhow I have no chance of getting that card to spend lol  I think I JUDT end up keeping my points  It's just odd I used to get all the baby bits in boots opp my work etc  And now I don't get no points every week being no boots boo hoo  I have to travel not far but when isolated as not confident driver it gets really hard  Only time I go out now is when hubby off work   Or drive to my local Sainsburys took me five weeks to build up courage with my children and go out there lol but I felt so proud of myself   Anyhows I'm starting to bauble on yet again x


----------



## rockin (Nov 5, 2014)

You should get a monthly beautycard statement by email, but if you log into your beautycard account via the link at the bottom of a Debenhams page you can check your spendable balance and also see how many points you have towards next month.  It also tells you if any of your points are due to expire in the next 30 days, I believe.


  Here's the link:   http://www.debenhams.com/beautyclub


----------



## rockin (Nov 5, 2014)

You can use Boots Advantage points to pay if you order online.


  Oh, and I just remembered - I got cashback from TopCashback on my Debenhams orders as well.


----------



## beautycool (Nov 5, 2014)

Oh balls then lol I missed out a month ago or few weeks ago with the debs £5 then they are so quick to take it off u x   Yer if I order boots online sometimes depends. What u spend u got to pay for delievery  So if I just wanted a lippy from Barry m or a couple of varnishes it's not worth it That's what I'm trying to say shall I just spend the boots points what I have now  As I'm never going to go to a boots or prob won't spend money online either x as stupid delievery fee  I think it's over 20.00 pounds delievery is isn't it  Or something  Where as I loved going in there before or after work and getting more points x I prob go Kingston boots if and when I go to my mums house but that's just you know if needed anything from boots  But thanks for your help  I think I may spend n cut the card up my love for boots has gone lol


----------



## rockin (Nov 5, 2014)

http://www.boots.com/en/Shop-your-way_1022135/


----------



## Mazi (Nov 5, 2014)

anyone know when selfridges will be having their sale??


----------



## rockin (Nov 5, 2014)

Debenhams has been quick off the mark for a change.  The pressed pigments aren't up yet, though.


----------



## raych1984 (Nov 5, 2014)

rockin said:


> Debenhams has been quick off the mark for a change.  The pressed pigments aren't up yet, though.


  I saw that, how annoying!


----------



## raych1984 (Nov 5, 2014)

I did however, order the Rose pigment set with my £5 voucher!


----------



## rockin (Nov 6, 2014)

I ordered Salon Rouge and the Brown Eye Bag, used a £5 voucher and should get £7.50 in points as that order was over £50.

  When the pressed pigments come up, I'm planning on getting a few, splitting the orders to make best use of the other £5 vouchers and/or waiting until tomorrow to order the rest to earn another £7.50 in points.


----------



## ghopkins91 (Nov 6, 2014)

I am planning to go to the Boots Advantage Card even next Thursday but haven't been before. I am a bit confused by the leaflet. So it is £12 for every £50 spent, so if I spend £100, would I need to do 2 transactions for the points or would I be given double points in a single transaction?


----------



## raych1984 (Nov 6, 2014)

ghopkins91 said:


> I am planning to go to the Boots Advantage Card even next Thursday but haven't been before. I am a bit confused by the leaflet. So it is £12 for every £50 spent, so if I spend £100, would I need to do 2 transactions for the points or would I be given double points in a single transaction?


  No, the £12 is cumulative so no need to separate your transactions! I work for Lancôme in a large Boots, so I'm hoping next Thursday is busy!


----------



## rockin (Nov 6, 2014)

ghopkins91 said:


> I am planning to go to the Boots Advantage Card even next Thursday but haven't been before. I am a bit confused by the leaflet. So it is £12 for every £50 spent, so if I spend £100, would I need to do 2 transactions for the points or would I be given double points in a single transaction?


For £50 spent you would get £12 in points, for £100 you would get £24 in points etc.  You can do it all in one transaction. 

  Say you spent £110, you would get £24 in points for the £100, plus the normal 40 points for the £10.


----------



## ghopkins91 (Nov 6, 2014)

raych1984 said:


> No, the £12 is cumulative so no need to separate your transactions! I work for Lancôme in a large Boots, so I'm hoping next Thursday is busy!





rockin said:


> For £50 spent you would get £12 in points, for £100 you would get £24 in points etc.  You can do it all in one transaction.   Say you spent £110, you would get £24 in points for the £100, plus the normal 40 points for the £10.


  Oh that's great! Thanks! I am going to drag my mum along for some Christmas shopping so I can collect her points too hehe


----------



## raych1984 (Nov 6, 2014)

ghopkins91 said:


> Oh that's great! Thanks! I am going to drag my mum along for some Christmas shopping so I can collect her points too hehe


  There was one points event where one lady picked up £120 worth of points at my counter!! She bought a lot of Genefique


----------



## ghopkins91 (Nov 6, 2014)

raych1984 said:


> There was one points event where one lady picked up £120 worth of points at my counter!! She bought a lot of Genefique


  Wow!!


----------



## rockin (Nov 6, 2014)

raych1984 said:


> There was one points event where one lady picked up £120 worth of points at my counter!! She bought a lot of Genefique


That's a £500 spend


----------



## rockin (Nov 6, 2014)

The Extra Dimensions brush set said Low In Stock, so I've put my order for that in, too, using another £5 gift card.  I didn't add another item to make it up to £50, though, as you can only get one set of bonus points per day.


----------



## raych1984 (Nov 6, 2014)

ghopkins91 said:


> Wow!!





rockin said:


> That's a £500 spend :shock:


  Yep, I love a good £500 sale!


----------



## rockin (Nov 6, 2014)

On the MAC website, Enchantment, Victorian Plum, Salon Rouge, Rebel, Modest and Just Jewels are showing as Sold Out.


----------



## raych1984 (Nov 6, 2014)

rockin said:


> On the MAC website, Enchantment, Victorian Plum, Salon Rouge, Rebel, Modest and Just Jewels are showing as Sold Out.





ghopkins91 said:


> Wow!!


  Off to buy Enchantment instore today    





rockin said:


> That's a £500 spend :shock:


  Yep, I love a good £500 sale!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 6, 2014)

rockin said:


> I ordered Salon Rouge and the Brown Eye Bag, used a £5 voucher and should get £7.50 in points as that order was over £50.
> 
> When the pressed pigments come up, I'm planning on getting a few, splitting the orders to make best use of the other £5 vouchers and/or waiting until tomorrow to order the rest to earn another £7.50 in points.


  Can you only use one £5 voucher per order? I have 3. Poo.


----------



## rockin (Nov 6, 2014)

Yes, only one £5 voucher per order.  It says that on the email in the small print.




  * Purchases of £50 or more between Monday 13th October 2014 to Sunday 2nd November 2014 (inclusive) will qualify for a £5 promotional gift card. A maximum of one promotional gift card may be issued per customer per day. Only one promotional gift card may be redeemed per transaction. Promotional gift cards will be emailed between Monday 3rd and Friday 7th November 2014 (inclusive) and will be valid to be redeemed from Monday 3rd November - Monday 1st December 2014. For full terms and conditions and a list of excluded concessions please visit www.debenhams.com/customer-service/terms-and-conditions.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 6, 2014)

rockin said:


> Yes, only one £5 voucher per order.  It says that on the email in the small print.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks. x


----------



## ghopkins91 (Nov 6, 2014)

Just went in store to check out Heirloom Mix. Unfortunately my gift card couldn't be used in department stores & I hadn't realised so I could only get one thing  I got No Faux Pas. The MAC girls had their 'look' on for the launch today and they just looked so stunning - they had the gold glitter in the inner eye corner, oh my I need it! They also had Tribalist on with Courting Chic on top which looked gorgeous together


----------



## rockin (Nov 6, 2014)

I've just got a mailing in the post from Debenhams - next week, from 6am Monday 10th online and from Tuesday 11th in store there's 10% off all beauty and fragrance.


----------



## jennyap (Nov 6, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *rockin* 



I've just got a mailing in the post from Debenhams - next week, from 6am Monday 10th online and from Tuesday 11th in store there's 10% off all beauty and fragrance.



  Thanks! I'm going to go swatch today to decide what I want, then I can work out tactics to get the most for my money between the 750 bonus points and 10% off LOL.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 6, 2014)

rockin said:


> I've just got a mailing in the post from Debenhams - next week, from 6am Monday 10th online and from Tuesday 11th in store there's 10% off all beauty and fragrance.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I'm going to go swatch today to decide what I want, then I can work out tactics to get the most for my money between the 750 bonus points and 10% off LOL.


  I have a feeling the 750 bonus points will be finished by then.


----------



## rockin (Nov 6, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> I have a feeling the 750 bonus points will be finished by then.


Yep, the 750 bonus points ends on 9th November.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 6, 2014)

Ugh, I was going to see the holiday collection in Kingston today, but had to go and pick my son up from school for bad behaviour. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Really p!$$ed off with him right now.


----------



## jennyap (Nov 6, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 



 
I have a feeling the 750 bonus points will be finished by then.



  Exactly. Depending on what swatches determine, I've a feeling I will either want £118 or £95 worth. If it's £118 I can do two orders by Sunday and get £15 worth of points. But if it's £95 then I'll do one order as close to £50 as I can now to get £7.50 of points, and wait until Monday to get 10% off the rest.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 6, 2014)

Does anyone know the free delivery code for Debenhams beauty club card holders? I can't find it anywhere.

  EDIT: Not sure if it's the same, but SHA5 is good for free delivery.


----------



## raych1984 (Nov 6, 2014)

rockin said:


> I've just got a mailing in the post from Debenhams - next week, from 6am Monday 10th online and from Tuesday 11th in store there's 10% off all beauty and fragrance.


  Yahoo! That's when I will get my last piggie set!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 6, 2014)

Since I wasn't able to go and see the collection today I decided to order unseen, got Just Jewels nail polish and Sparks of Romance lipstick with my £5 gift cards, plus I also ordered the Guerlain eye and cheek palette with the other £5 giftcard and 750 points earned. Not too bad. I think that's it for me now make up wise until the spring collections start rolling out.


----------



## beautycool (Nov 6, 2014)

Hi ladies I click on mac uk and I cannot get the mac heirloom Coll to work by email  Isn't it on the mac website and just in shops it just says check mac shops  I'm waiting for sephora to sort itself out on line so I can get my 20% off grrrrrrr   I know if anyone ordered the enchantment pressed pigment and courting chik lipgloss you will love them as I do best choices  buying blind always do that with or without very few swatches   X I'm usually quite right   I love my holiday guerlain meteroites too love them  And the white ones


----------



## beautycool (Nov 6, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Since I wasn't able to go and see the collection today I decided to order unseen, got Just Jewels nail polish and Sparks of Romance lipstick with my £5 gift cards, plus I also ordered the Guerlain eye and cheek palette with the other £5 giftcard and 750 points earned. Not too bad. I think that's it for me now make up wise until the spring collections start rolling out.


   Arrr think you made a great choice Hun  Hope your ok


----------



## beautycool (Nov 6, 2014)

Miss Kingston  being on my doorstep so miss it will miss walking round bentalls at Xmas  it's so lovely that time of year in there


----------



## beautycool (Nov 6, 2014)

I click on it and takes me to a bag lol x


----------



## rockin (Nov 6, 2014)

What do you mean when you say you can't get it to work "by email"?


----------



## beautycool (Nov 6, 2014)

Sorry when I click on the email mac sent me about the heirloom it takes me to just the bag  Not the colours ain't this online yet  The second email I have got from mac uk  To say about the collections and they don't come up with nothing apart from the bag x


----------



## rockin (Nov 6, 2014)

Use a PC or a browser on your phone.  Everything is up on MAC UK for the Holiday collection.


----------



## beautycool (Nov 6, 2014)

Thanks Hun will try the iPad  Weird never had a problem before x


----------



## rockin (Nov 7, 2014)

It's up on HoF.  They have the pigments up as well, which Debenhams still do not.


----------



## rockin (Nov 8, 2014)

Although the pressed pigments aren't showing up if you go to the Heirloom Mix section, if you do a search at the top of Debenhams' page for 'MAC heirloom pressed pigment' it will come up.  There are no pictures at all, but there is a drop-down list to choose your colour(s) and they are available.  I now only have one £5 voucher left.

  Don't forget, tomorrow (9th November) is the last day to earn £7.50 of points on a £50 spend.



  The Chanel highlighter is showing up on HoF as 'Out of stock', but it is not yet showing on Debenhams' site.


----------



## rockin (Nov 8, 2014)

Salon Rouge, Rebel and Just Jewels have been restocked on the MAC website.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Nov 8, 2014)

Has anyone else not had all their Debenhams £5 vouchers come through? I have only received one when i should have had two through


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 8, 2014)

mushroomteagirl said:


> Has anyone else not had all their Debenhams £5 vouchers come through? I have only received one when i should have had two through


  Both mine came at the same time. I'd e-mail them if I were you.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 8, 2014)

Does anyone know why the new mineralize blushes aren't available from Debenhams or HoF? I've seen them at the HoF counter and also in Bentalls, but they're not on the website. Wanted to buy one of them with the 10% off.


----------



## rockin (Nov 8, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Does anyone know why the new mineralize blushes aren't available from Debenhams or HoF? I've seen them at the HoF counter and also in Bentalls, but they're not on the website. Wanted to buy one of them with the 10% off.


  Which ones?


----------



## rockin (Nov 8, 2014)

These?  http://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/prod_10701_10001_123443269199_-1


----------



## beautycool (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi all   When's the 10% off beauty at debs I have had a email today I swear  it says Tomorow  Another day to wait then   I cannot believe my 5.00 run out   It's do bad it has a set amount of days   What everyone getting Tomorow ?


----------



## rockin (Nov 9, 2014)

beautycool said:


> What everyone getting Tomorow ?


What do you mean when you say your £5 ran out?  Mine expire on 1st December, and I assume everyone else's do, too.  You just can't earn any new ones.

  The £7.50 of points on a £50 spend finishes today.

  The 10% off beauty at Debenhams starts at 6am online tomorrow, or in store from Tuesday.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 9, 2014)

rockin said:


> These?  http://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/prod_10701_10001_123443269199_-1


  Yes, sorry, should have specified what I meant. I can't use the link it comes up with generic error. But I meant the newly repackaged perm line, with a few new colours. I want to get New Romance.


----------



## beautycool (Nov 9, 2014)

C





rockin said:


> What do you mean when you say your £5 ran out?  Mine expire on 1st December, and I assume everyone else's do, too.  You just can't earn any new ones.  The £7.50 of points on a £50 spend finishes today.  The 10% off beauty at Debenhams starts at 6am online tomorrow, or in store from Tuesday.


   Just saying my old points from two months ago  They only last a month and my month was up ages ago x


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 9, 2014)

beautycool said:


> They only last a month and my month was up ages ago x


  They last for 6 months. Log into your beauty club account and check how much you have to spend.


----------



## beautycool (Nov 9, 2014)

I have 5.00 still swear I got a email before to say I needed 81 still as my five pounds had gone  That really confused me  And I swear someone had said on this page they run out after 30 days  That's where I got that info from  Weird lol x  Atleast I think from this I have 5.00


----------



## beautycool (Nov 9, 2014)

Does say 0.00 too that's confusing me aswell


----------



## rockin (Nov 9, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Yes, sorry, should have specified what I meant. I can't use the link it comes up with generic error. But I meant the newly repackaged perm line, with a few new colours. I want to get New Romance.
> 
> My link did lead to the Matte Lip blushes, but isn't working for me either now, for some strange reason.  I can't find New Romance on there either, sorry.
> 
> ...


  It means you have £5.00 of points, none of which is due to expire within the next 30 days.  Your £5.00 is still there.


----------



## beautycool (Nov 9, 2014)

Thanks you can tell I didn't know that my £5 still exists  I don't usually shop with debs a lot anyhow  But that email I had about a month ago really confused the hell out of me    Thanks ladies now I know it's 6 months


----------



## beautycool (Nov 9, 2014)

Now do I get a dior shock pallette and a shock lippy  Or  Loads of mac items lol  If only they had the chanel highlighter I got a feeling I won't be getting that one somehow   Money but tight ATM  Isn't it for everyone !


----------



## rockin (Nov 9, 2014)

I was hoping the Chanel highlighter and eyeshadow might go up today, too,  so I could use my last £5 voucher towards them and also use my last opportunity to gain a further £7.50 in points.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 9, 2014)

rockin said:


> My link did lead to the Matte Lip blushes, but isn't working for me either now, for some strange reason.  I can't find New Romance on there either, sorry.
> 
> 
> As Anita said, they last 6 months.
> ...


  Thanks for having a look for me. It's not a massive problem, will probably buy it from HoF next time I go to Guildford.


----------



## rockin (Nov 10, 2014)

Has anyone tried the Givenchy Prisme eyeshadow quads or their lipsticks?  Thoughts?

  Debenhams have the Rose Attraction quad for £18 and the Mini Prismes set (eyeshadow, face and blush) for £24.50 at the moment, and 1500 bonus points if you spend £50.

  Some of the Guerlain bronzers have big discounts, too.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 10, 2014)

rockin said:


> Has anyone tried the Givenchy Prisme eyeshadow quads or their lipsticks?  Thoughts?
> 
> Debenhams have the Rose Attraction quad for £18 and the Mini Prismes set (eyeshadow, face and blush) for £24.50 at the moment, and 1500 bonus points if you spend £50.
> 
> Some of the Guerlain bronzers have big discounts, too.


  I have, but I'm not that keen on them.


----------



## beautycool (Nov 10, 2014)

Has anyone seen the shock lipsticks by dior ? I'm going to order one if they are still on the site  Been busy all morning  So off to check now


----------



## jennyap (Nov 10, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *beautycool* 



Has anyone seen the shock lipsticks by dior ?
I'm going to order one if they are still on the site
Been busy all morning
So off to check now 


  I swatched them in store yesterday. I'm skipping, wasn't terribly excited by them. Nice enough theory, in practice it's a recipe for a big old mess with the two colours smearing together based on what I saw of the testers, and none of the shades jumped out at me as must-haves. JMHO.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 10, 2014)

jennyap said:


> beautycool said:
> 
> 
> > So off to check now
> ...


  I was the same, Jenny, nice in theory, but not that special.


----------



## beautycool (Nov 10, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> I was the same, Jenny, nice in theory, but not that special.


   Hi ladies thanks for your opionion  I'm going to take the dive and order one  and the golden shock quint I think maybe or tutu or trafulgar if still up What you ladies ordered    I have been so busy here I must be feeling ill not to order as of yet lol


----------



## beautycool (Nov 10, 2014)

I saw a lot of swatches on insta they do look good. I was thinking maybe keeping two different colours seperate though or just applying the dark colour then leaving middle but out for the lightest colour


----------



## beautycool (Nov 10, 2014)

Have taken the plunge at 1130 lol took me all this time to finally decide what I would like  And got the golden shock quint  And the daring shock lippy omg I hope that that's the right colour for me  I haven't been wrong so far with choosing lippys from just a few swatches I really would like a couple of the lipsticks  And the mono eyeshadow maybe both colours  And the red polish   Atm it seems to be a good collection  Depends how I like the items lol when they arrive


----------



## rockin (Nov 11, 2014)

The Chanel highlighter is up on Debenhams, and of course at 10% off.  I've ordered that and Envol Illusion d'Ombre.


----------



## beautycool (Nov 11, 2014)

Thanks rockin just ordered the highlighter  It says low stock  Gosh such a popular item maybe ?  I am hoping I like it otherwise it's going back  I need to stop ordering stuff now ha ha ha !!!!


----------



## rockin (Nov 11, 2014)

beautycool said:


> I need to stop ordering stuff now ha ha ha !!!!


I saw the highlighter on HoF the other day, but it sold out quickly and is no longer even showing on their site.  Boots have the collection showing as 'Stock coming soon'.  I would have bought it with the Boots points I've been saving up, but don't want to risk missing out completely.  I'm hoping my HoF statement will arrive soon with my vouchers - I should have a fair amount in vouchers this time.


----------



## rockin (Nov 11, 2014)

Just had to phone Debenhams.  Instead of sending me the MAC In Extra Dimensions brush kit that I ordered, they sent me a different kind of MAC bag, one that doesn't contain brushes.  They're sending out a replacement, and I have to send this one back.  The product codes aren't even similar.

  This is what I received instead http://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/prod_10701_10001_123443216499_-1


  I'm loving the pressed pigments, the brown eye bag, Salon Rouge and No Faux Pas, though.


----------



## beautycool (Nov 11, 2014)

rockin said:


> Just had to phone Debenhams.  Instead of sending me the MAC In Extra Dimensions brush kit that I ordered, they sent me a different kind of MAC bag, one that doesn't contain brushes.  They're sending out a replacement, and I have to send this one back.  The product codes aren't even similar.  This is what I received instead http://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/prod_10701_10001_123443216499_-1   I'm loving the pressed pigments, the brown eye bag, Salon Rouge and No Faux Pas, though.


   Hi oh my I can't believe that !!!!!! If they wouldn't of messed up you would of had your goodies   so unfair that !!!!!   I could of got my highlighter from my boots points but my points would of taken up whole of them unfortuntly I do only have like 50 pounds worth I think  I think I Just  keep saving them up like I said before haven't used my boots card to save points up since we have moved lol  Hoping I love the highlighter though otherwise going bk Same with the dior quint  But it's just hassle sending bk sometimes !!!  If my husband is in when delievers omg I think I'm going to get a right telling off   I may just have to say I ordered it all for my friend that lives in France ha ha !!!!  Then he may think that   I just wish I could of gone to shops and bought items


----------



## pnfpn (Nov 11, 2014)

rockin said:


> Has anyone tried the Givenchy Prisme eyeshadow quads or their lipsticks?  Thoughts?
> 
> Debenhams have the Rose Attraction quad for £18 and the Mini Prismes set (eyeshadow, face and blush) for £24.50 at the moment, and 1500 bonus points if you spend £50.
> 
> Some of the Guerlain bronzers have big discounts, too.


  I haven't tried their eyeshadows but I LOVE the Le Rouges. The Interdit ones are okay but the Le rouges are  <3<3 If you like the Urban Decay formula, I find it to be similar but a little more long wearing on me.

  I believe the new Givenchy quads in January are reformulations so I'm waiting for those. The blushes are nice though.


----------



## Erinaceina (Nov 12, 2014)

There seem to be new casual colours up on the John Lewis site: 

  http://www.johnlewis.com/mac-casual-colour/p1741074?colour=Baby%20Pink

  I'm not sure what's going on because I can't find them on MAC's website and they don't have the correct names, but the colour descriptions match those of the CCs released in September in the US.


----------



## rockin (Nov 12, 2014)

HoF Reward vouchers can now be spent online.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Nov 13, 2014)

Hey ladies, thought I'd share my unexpected makeup storage! I got a writing set from paperchase for £12 and it came in this lovely box with a drawer, turns out I can actually fit my lipsticks in it!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








  I'm pretty pleased with this as most of my storage is ju st me making do with old perfume gift boxes but I think this looks quite sweet!


----------



## rockin (Nov 14, 2014)

My Chanel highlighter and Illusion d'Ombre arrived today.  The highlighter is so pretty I'm scared to swatch it in case I ruin the pattern.  Envol is a very pretty colour that could be used every day.

  My MAC brush bag arrived, too - the correct one this time, so I now just have to send the other bag back.


----------



## ghopkins91 (Nov 14, 2014)

rockin said:


> My Chanel highlighter and Illusion d'Ombre arrived today.  The highlighter is so pretty I'm scared to swatch it in case I ruin the pattern.  Envol is a very pretty colour that could be used every day.  My MAC brush bag arrived, too - the correct one this time, so I now just have to send the other bag back.


  I bet the highlighter is even more beautiful in person. I am going to use my Boots points to buy it - is it in stores yet? I am going to Oxford St next Fri & am hoping they have it!


----------



## rockin (Nov 14, 2014)

ghopkins91 said:


> I bet the highlighter is even more beautiful in person. I am going to use my Boots points to buy it - is it in stores yet? I am going to Oxford St next Fri & am hoping they have it!


 
  Our Boots doesn't have a Chanel counter, unfortunately.  The web site still says "stock coming soon".


----------



## ghopkins91 (Nov 14, 2014)

Its now available to add to cart! Ah decisions, decisions! I really want to buy it in store, but I don't want to miss out if it isn't there.


----------



## rockin (Nov 14, 2014)

ghopkins91 said:


> Its now available to add to cart! Ah decisions, decisions! I really want to buy it in store, but I don't want to miss out if it isn't there.


I wouldn't  want to run the risk of not getting it at all.  I'd order it to collect in store.


----------



## ghopkins91 (Nov 15, 2014)

Fragrance Direct now stock MAC! Not much cheaper but still, very surprised to see it!

  http://www.fragrancedirect.co.uk/m1/mac/icat/mac


----------



## rockin (Nov 16, 2014)

Debenhams 10% off beauty and fragrance sale ends tonight


----------



## beautycool (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi I bought chanel highlighter arrived Friday morning with my golden shock quint dior and the shock lippy daring shock   I returned daring shock colour wasn't right for me   When we went debs on Friday to buy our furniture I swatched the dior lippys but only liked about three but cannot remember which ones they are now as my toddler was trying to run off!!!!!! So couldn't pay much interest  Anyhows that highlighter by chanel is brill so is the quint ))))))


----------



## beautycool (Nov 16, 2014)

Highlighter by chanel I have worn once yesterday and love it


----------



## rockin (Nov 16, 2014)

Feelunique have Guerlain Rouge G in Madame Flirte and Madame Reve, and glosses from that Fall collection, too.    I got the two lippies.  Topcashback are doing good cashback right now.


----------



## rockin (Nov 17, 2014)

Debenhams are back to doing £10 of points when you spend £50 or more on beauty and fragrance.


----------



## beautycool (Nov 17, 2014)

rockin said:


> Debenhams are back to doing £10 of points when you spend £50 or more on beauty and fragrance.


   Thanks Hun for info  Really good deal but spent up for now lol How long is it on for chik


----------



## beautycool (Nov 17, 2014)

Ps how do we know our points have gone on for a purchase  It takes days for them to put it on doesn't it ? More than a week ?


----------



## rockin (Nov 17, 2014)

Not sure how long it is for as I haven't looked yet.

  As for your points, they can take a couple of days, or a week or so.  It says bonus points can take up to 6 weeks, but it's usually sooner.  If you go to the beautycard page (there's a link  'Beauty Club' at the bottom of Debenhams' pages, under "Shopping with us") and log into your beautycard account, you can see how many points have been added and when.  There are two tabs - one shows points turned into money off (only a maximum of £15 per month is changed)  and those spent, and the second, I think it is labelled 'points' will show you the history of points added.  Bonus points aren't always added at the same time as the base points.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 17, 2014)

rockin said:


> Debenhams are back to doing £10 of points when you spend £50 or more on beauty and fragrance.


  Thanks. It's a great deal, shame I've spent far too much on make up and nail polish already. Also kind of run out of things I want to buy. Just as well really...


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 17, 2014)

beautycool said:


> It takes days for them to put it on doesn't it ? More than a week ?


  They only convert the points on the second last Thursday of every month and only £15 worth at a time. Then you have 6 months to spend them from the day they were converted.


----------



## beautycool (Nov 17, 2014)

rockin said:


> Not sure how long it is for as I haven't looked yet.  As for your points, they can take a couple of days, or a week or so.  It says bonus points can take up to 6 weeks, but it's usually sooner.  If you go to the beautycard page (there's a link  'Beauty Club' at the bottom of Debenhams' pages, under "Shopping with us") and log into your beautycard account, you can see how many points have been added and when.  There are two tabs - one shows points turned into money off (only a maximum of £15 per month is changed)  and those spent, and the second, I think it is labelled 'points' will show you the history of points added.  Bonus points aren't always added at the same time as the base points.


   Hi yes I tried looking on line at my account I cannot see where I log in on  I will try again though it just tell me all the rules and what you can get as a member  I will take another look  I just have a feeling my points didn't go onto the dior  order as I swear it said u could of earned x amount of points   Not sure maybe I can call them and ask


----------



## rockin (Nov 17, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Thanks. It's a great deal, shame I've spent far too much on make up and nail polish already. Also kind of run out of things I want to buy. Just as well really...


 
  Same here - I've spent way too much.  I've received this quarter's HoF vouchers as well, so have that available if anything else comes up that I want to buy.  Better still, you can now spend HoF Reward vouchers online, so I'm not limited to things that are available in my local branch.


----------



## rockin (Nov 17, 2014)

beautycool said:


> Not sure maybe I can call them and ask


Go to http://www.debenhams.com/beautyclub

  I'm not sure if there should be pictures in the boxes that my browser just isn't showing, but the 'Login' box is top row centre, like this




  It might look different if you're using a mobile phone, though.  I always use my PC.


----------



## beautycool (Nov 17, 2014)

rockin said:


> Go to http://www.debenhams.com/beautyclub  I'm not sure if there should be pictures in the boxes that my browser just isn't showing, but the 'Login' box is top row centre, like this
> 
> It might look different if you're using a mobile phone, though.  I always use my PC.


  Hi thank you have just got back from picking my son up from nursery I was doing it wrong lol  I went to debs app I should of gone to the full site lol that's what I had done wrong thanks for the tip Hun and thanks for screening it for me I always forget to go to the full site on my mobile phone . Thanks Hun x


----------



## rockin (Nov 19, 2014)

Don't you just love the way MAC sends out an email advertising the Holiday Collection hanging bag, after it's already sold out


----------



## pnfpn (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm irritated by my Debs Guerlain counter. The woman is NEVER there when I go. Ugh. Last week I wanted to take advantage of my £5 gift card and 10% off and buy a Guerlain lippie for someone but on the two occasion I could get out of work long enough to go... She isn't there. Now I have a £5 gift card and nothing to spend it on. Blegh.


----------



## rockin (Nov 19, 2014)

pnfpn said:


> I'm irritated by my Debs Guerlain counter. The woman is NEVER there when I go. Ugh. Last week I wanted to take advantage of my £5 gift card and 10% off and buy a Guerlain lippie for someone but on the two occasion I could get out of work long enough to go... She isn't there. Now I have a £5 gift card and nothing to spend it on. Blegh.


It's like that in our HoF and Boots - sometimes there isn't anyone manning a particular counter (usually Clarins in Boots and Urban Decay in HoF) but someone from another counter will usually help if you ask them.  In HoF they'll even ask if you need help.


----------



## rockin (Nov 24, 2014)

It's Black Friday week on Amazon, and one of their current offers is the Real Techniques Core Collection kit for £10.60.  I think that's until 11:30am, unless it sells out sooner.


----------



## rockin (Nov 27, 2014)

Amazon currently have the Real Techniques brush starter kit for £9.60, that's 54% off.  It's on for just under another 3 hours provided it doesn't sell out before that.  They've been having quite a few RT brushes in their Lightning Deals so far this week.  i think they've got the dual fibre set later today.  Ideal for Christmas presents.


----------



## rockin (Nov 30, 2014)

I spent my HoF Reward Vouchers (plus a very small amount of cash) on Guerlain - Rouge Automatique in Rouge D'Enfer 121, and Maxi Shine Gloss D'Enfers in Rouge Parade 920 and Gold Tchlack 400.   Gold Tchlack has more shimmers in it than the Christmas gold gloss does, which is why I preferred it.  I'm fascinated by the way the Rouge Automatique opens - little things please little minds and all that LOL

  So far I've ordered 2 of the Real Techniques brush sets from the Amazon lightning sales - one I didn't already have and one as an extra set.  The Real Techniques Expert Face Brush is currently up on the Amazon lightning sale for £5.80, with the offer due to end shortly after 1:30pm unless it sells out before.


----------



## rockin (Dec 1, 2014)

Prabal Gurung and Turquatic are up


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 1, 2014)

rockin said:


> Prabal Gurung and Turquatic are up


  Thanks. I'm definitely passing on these.


----------



## rockin (Dec 1, 2014)

I got 2 lipsticks.  I was actually surprised to see these collections up because I was thinking Prabal would be on Thursday.  I didn't even know Turquatic was going to happen.


----------



## jennyap (Dec 1, 2014)

Ugh, I didn't see that Prabal was up until about half an hour after the email from Mac came out, by which time the one thing I wanted (UP) was long gone. Oh well!


----------



## dancewithme (Dec 2, 2014)

I had convinced myself that I wasn't going to buy any more mac this year, but the free next day delivery code tempted me. Though I didn't realise that the code ran out at 3pm so ended up with just regular delivery! I ordered some of the colour correcting products as my giant red nose is driving me nuts in the cold weather - no amount of foundation or concealer is covering it up so I'm hoping that correcting products can at least give me a bit of help. Failing that, I need to start shopping for a good balaclava.


----------



## Erinaceina (Dec 6, 2014)

I just bought my first Hourglass blush. I didn't realise that John Lewis stocked Hourglass, so I'm having it delivered to my local Waitrose. I have to put it aside until Christmas, but I also got MAC's Brule which I've been coveting for a while.


----------



## beautycool (Dec 6, 2014)

Erinaceina said:


> I just bought my first Hourglass blush. I didn't realise that John Lewis stocked Hourglass, so I'm having it delivered to my local Waitrose. I have to put it aside until Christmas, but I also got MAC's Brule which I've been coveting for a while.


    Oooohhhhhh hope you like it Hun   I have the blush pallette I think I like it and such good price in the states as saved a lot of money ️


----------



## beautycool (Dec 6, 2014)

What colour did you order ????


----------



## rockin (Dec 8, 2014)

The Technakohl liners are up.  They're £14 each.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 17, 2014)

Does anyone know when the mineralized collection is launching in the UK?


----------



## rockin (Dec 18, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Does anyone know when the mineralized collection is launching in the UK?


Lightness of Being?  Reallyree says January.  Is it me, or do both she and Karen have their descriptions of the skinfinishes the wrong way around?  I thought Perfect Topping was the peach one. http://www.reallyree.com/2014/12/mac-lightness-of-being-review-swatches.html


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 18, 2014)

rockin said:


> Lightness of Being?  Reallyree says January.  Is it me, or do both she and Karen have their descriptions of the skinfinishes the wrong way around?  I thought Perfect Topping was the peach one. http://www.reallyree.com/2014/12/mac-lightness-of-being-review-swatches.html


  Thanks. Yes, they're the other way round. Temptalia has the reviews up already.


----------



## rockin (Dec 19, 2014)

MUFE is coming to Debenhams in March http://britishbeautyblogger.com/shhhh-mufe-news/


----------



## kirstw91 (Dec 19, 2014)

rockin said:


> MUFE is coming to Debenhams in March http://britishbeautyblogger.com/shhhh-mufe-news/


 Finally!  Thank you for posting the link


----------



## Marvelle (Dec 19, 2014)

Amazing news about MUFE! Very excited!!


----------



## emmxbee (Dec 22, 2014)

Brilliant news about MUFE. Hopefully, I'll finally be able to see their lip pencils in person - I've been so reluctant to buy online in case I don't like the colours I pick.


----------



## rockin (Dec 23, 2014)

There's a 'Boxing Friday' Veluxe PearlFusion Trio showing on the MAC site as coming soon (I assume on Boxing Day).  Not something I want, but someone might be interested http://www.maccosmetics.co.uk/product/shaded/14083/33784/New-Collections/Boxing-Friday/Eyes/Veluxe-Pearlfusion-Shadow-Trio/index.tmpl


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (Dec 24, 2014)

Hqhair and lookfantastic have both started their sales. They have some nars products for 50%+ off. I got 3 of the eye paints at 7.99 each down from 18.50  A few of the brushes r quite discounted as well.  X


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 24, 2014)

MakeMeUp79 said:


> X


  Lalalala, not listening! *sticks fingers in ears* Spent far too much before Christmas, not even going to look at the sales, don't need anything, don't want to be tempted.


----------



## alittleginger (Dec 26, 2014)

I just spoke to MAC online as I was curious, and they said Kinky Boots would be released in Dec (so next week) !!


----------



## beautycool (Dec 26, 2014)

alittleginger said:


> I just spoke to MAC online as I was curious, and they said Kinky Boots would be released in Dec (so next week) !! :eyelove:


   I have mine (2) nothing exciting though I was going to sell mine  I was really looking forward to it and got mine about two week ago I think  Not sure I like it


----------



## alittleginger (Dec 26, 2014)

beautycool said:


> Not sure I like it


  I don't think it's a particularly special red, but I don't have any red in my collection and I love the show so it's exciting for me.
  I asked about Nasty Gal too and they said they knew nothing but I don't know if anybody else has seen information about release here?


----------



## beautycool (Dec 26, 2014)

alittleginger said:


> I don't think it's a particularly special red, but I don't have any red in my collection and I love the show so it's exciting for me. I asked about Nasty Gal too and they said they knew nothing but I don't know if anybody else has seen information about release here? :amused:


   Hiya not sure if nasty gal coming out in uk it probably is though  We get told things all the time in USA and uk  Anyhow i love the reds in the rocky horror x show loved them   You may like kinky xxx)))


----------



## kirstw91 (Dec 26, 2014)

Hmm I'm not sure about kinky, it does look like a nice red but I have quite a few reds in my collection, plus there's so many awesome collections coming out next year... I'll try to skip kinky I think but knowing me, I'll cave! I have no control!


----------



## beautycool (Dec 26, 2014)

kirstw91 said:


> Hmm I'm not sure about kinky, it does look like a nice red but I have quite a few reds in my collection, plus there's so many awesome collections coming out next year... I'll try to skip kinky I think but knowing me, I'll cave! I have no control!


   Iwas trying to make up my mind but said I wouldn't buy it lol  Then what happens I buy it   I have a few red mac lipsticks and I think they are all red to suit me  Will try maybe with a lip brush )))) too


----------



## kirstw91 (Dec 26, 2014)

beautycool said:


> Iwas trying to make up my mind but said I wouldn't buy it lol  Then what happens I buy it   I have a few red mac lipsticks and I think they are all red to suit me  Will try maybe with a lip brush )))) too


  You can't beat a nice red lipstick though! Haha   Ill see if I can fight the urge to buy it


----------



## mkoparanova (Dec 27, 2014)

Hey girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It's my favourite makeup time of the year! I love the sales  I'm a student so I can't afford to buy everything I want during the year but I love buying Guerlain and YSL 50% off. I'm not in UK now so I only managed to get a few things online - YSL Rock Sequin palette, Guerlain Coque D'or shimmer powder, Too faced Beauty wishes and sweet kisses, Guerlain Terracotta Tropica and the YSL glossy stain from the holiday collection and the palette from the fall one. Did you get anything from the sales?

btw the dior spring collection is up on selfridges


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Dec 27, 2014)

mkoparanova said:


> Hey girls :bouquet:   It's my favourite makeup time of the year! I love the sales  I'm a student so I can't afford to buy everything I want during the year but I love buying Guerlain and YSL 50% off. I'm not in UK now so I only managed to get a few things online - YSL Rock Sequin palette, Guerlain Coque D'or shimmer powder, Too faced Beauty wishes and sweet kisses, Guerlain Terracotta Tropica and the YSL glossy stain from the holiday collection and the palette from the fall one. Did you get anything from the sales?   btw the dior spring collection is up on selfridges


  Sounds like a good sweet sale haul! I'm always put off buying the limited edition products from counter brands like Guerlain and dior as I know they always end up in sale, which is great as you can end up nabbing some bargains when they do!  I've been quite sensible this year, so far I've just got some Dr hauschka clarifying treatment, a Dr hauschka black kajal liner, and a black and a cream illamasqua eyeliner  I got perfume for Christmas and I know I definitely do not need anymore! In fact I may try not to buy perfume all of next year!


----------



## mkoparanova (Dec 27, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> In fact I may try not to buy perfume all of next year!


I just recently got into "collecting" perfumes and I bought 7 in the past 2 months 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Some of them are from sales but still... I'm also trying to find a half price set of La vie est belle as mine is almost empty and I'll stop buying perfumes for at least 6 months!


----------



## beautycool (Dec 27, 2014)

Either I cannot find anything online in the sales I want ( make up )  Or it's not in the sale lol   Well done for finding goodies  i so would like some of those golden shock nail polishes red one and the gold flake but seen they not in sake boo hoo  and the duo lippy   And daisy dream not in a sale lol And melted kisses sold out everywhere online in a sale I am just too slow


----------



## beautycool (Dec 27, 2014)

Why arnt the special collections in sale  like dior golden shock ? As it's kind of Christmassy and was the holiday collections x


----------



## mkoparanova (Dec 27, 2014)

I saw the Guerlain gold flakes nail polish for 9 pounds on feelunique yesterday, but I didn't buy it because I have too many


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 27, 2014)

I'm avoiding the sales next year. I've already bought what I really wanted and don't need to be tempted by low prices.


----------



## IHughes (Dec 27, 2014)

I haven't got anything in the sales this year because I bought lots of stuff before and I realise I'd just be getting things because they're cheap, not because I want them.  I was very annoyed to see something reduced from 96 pounds that I paid, to 48 pounds! Arghh! Only a week after I purchased it!  This year im not falling for these sales, or at least I haven't at the moment!


----------



## beautycool (Dec 27, 2014)

I have always wanted the dior shock nail polish and the mysterios duo lip stick  That's the only two things I so want from this Coll that I didn't buy  as was too skint lol  As I got everything I wanted that was released by chanel dior etc x  Actually three things the gold dior flake plush red polish and the red duo lippy as have the majority of them babies already loved the duo lippys x I use mine all time now   I use a lip brush to apply  And it's better like that than straight to lips from tube I think that's all I'm wanting and some clothes but I won't buy my clothes in the sales if I did see anything it be online not in store  Can't be dealing with all that


----------



## ghopkins91 (Dec 29, 2014)

Kinky Boots, Bollydoll & Lightness of Being are up.   Will Lightness of Being be in store? I got a voucher for xmas but it can be only used in store at the local department store rather than online but I really want Perfect Topping!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Dec 29, 2014)

I think mac has got the prices wrong online, i wanted the nail polish from lightness of being but it says it's £19!? And msf as only £17 but the eye pencils as £23!?


----------



## ghopkins91 (Dec 29, 2014)

Ooh I hadn't noticed that!


----------



## ghopkins91 (Dec 29, 2014)

I ordered Perfect Topping, not going pass up the cheaper price & free delivery - even if it is a mistake, they can't just charge me extra after I have paid - I will complain if they do!


----------



## alittleginger (Dec 29, 2014)

I bought Kinky, I wanted something from Lightness of Being but I'm lacking £££. I'll see if there's anything good left when i get paid


----------



## stacilx (Dec 29, 2014)

No pro discount on the lightness of being despite it being normal packaging is a bit frustrating mac are getting worse I swear !!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 29, 2014)

By the time I looked the prices had been corrected and Lightscapade was gone. Do we think it's going to be in the shops on Thursday?


----------



## rockin (Dec 29, 2014)

I checked too, and found that the prices had been corrected.  I'm hoping Debenhams or HoF will have the collection, so I can collect points.  I have some money on my Debenhams beauty club card, too.  I'm not interested in Kinky or Bollydoll, just Lightness Of Being.  I want Lightscapade and a few of the eyeshadows.

  They have the descriptions of Lightscapade and Perfect Topping round the wrong way, the same as in America.


----------



## mkoparanova (Dec 29, 2014)

rockin said:


> I checked too, and found that the prices had been corrected.  I'm hoping Debenhams or HoF will have the collection, so I can collect points.  I have some money on my Debenhams beauty club card, too.  I'm not interested in Kinky or Bollydoll, just Lightness Of Being.  I want Lightscapade and a few of the eyeshadows.
> 
> They have the descriptions of Lightscapade and Perfect Topping round the wrong way, the same as in America.


  I think both HoF and Debenhams will definitely have Lightness of Being, I'm not interested in anything though. The last limited products I bought from MAC were Rihanna 2 lipstick and lipglass on the day they were launched.

Are we getting Nasty Gal? I want Runner and Gunner.


----------



## alittleginger (Dec 29, 2014)

mkoparanova said:


> I think both HoF and Debenhams will definitely have Lightness of Being, I'm not interested in anything though. The last limited products I bought from MAC were Rihanna 2 lipstick and lipglass on the day they were launched.
> 
> Are we getting Nasty Gal? I want Runner and Gunner.


  When I last asked MAC online (last week) they said they had no idea if/when we're getting Nasty Gal


----------



## mkoparanova (Dec 29, 2014)

alittleginger said:


> When I last asked MAC online (last week) they said they had no idea if/when we're getting Nasty Gal


  Maybe it will be exclusive to Selfridges again.
I just emailed them about Stavros, and they have no idea if they'll be getting more stock.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 31, 2014)

Lightness of Being is up on Debenhams. You have to go into the categories though as the collection isn't up on the main page yet. Just ordered the 2 MSFs and the 2 blushes, will check the rest out in person tomorrow if it's at the counters. Bentalls Mac counter had no idea when I asked yesterday. Will check HoF tomorrow.


----------



## rockin (Dec 31, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Lightness of Being is up on Debenhams. You have to go into the categories though as the collection isn't up on the main page yet. Just ordered the 2 MSFs and the 2 blushes, will check the rest out in person tomorrow if it's at the counters. Bentalls Mac counter had no idea when I asked yesterday. Will check HoF tomorrow.


 
  Thank you   I've ordered 3 eyeshadows and the 2 MSFs.  I had £30 on my beautyclub card and used that towards it.


----------



## beautycool (Jan 1, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Lightness of Being is up on Debenhams. You have to go into the categories though as the collection isn't up on the main page yet. Just ordered the 2 MSFs and the 2 blushes, will check the rest out in person tomorrow if it's at the counters. Bentalls Mac counter had no idea when I asked yesterday. Will check HoF tomorrow.


   That place bentalls does my head in bentalls mac  They look at you like they haven't a clue  Or when you say you have 50 mac lippys they like really you got more than me lol  Madness yer right they work for mac so prob have lots in there stash lol  I think it's one of the men that works there  And the lady with long brown hair she does my head in too x  The really tiny lady in there is brilliant I think she's got long hair too I can't rember but she's so helpful x and there was one that was pregnant there that was two year ago maybe she's a diamond luv her xxx She is brill x


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 1, 2015)

beautycool said:


> That place bentalls does my head in bentalls mac  They look at you like they haven't a clue  Or when you say you have 50 mac lippys they like really you got more than me lol  Madness yer right they work for mac so prob have lots in there stash lol  I think it's one of the men that works there  And the lady with long brown hair she does my head in too x  The really tiny lady in there is brilliant I think she's got long hair too I can't rember but she's so helpful x and there was one that was pregnant there that was two year ago maybe she's a diamond luv her xxx She is brill x


  Yes, she is really lovely!   Just popped to HoF, LoB is out. Didn't buy anything else in the end, but the coral lipstick is really pretty. So far, nothing exciting in the sales.


----------



## rockin (Jan 2, 2015)

My new Anna Suit eyeshadow palette arrived in the post from Escentual today - my first ever Anna Sui, and only £13.13 in their sale after discount and including postage.  Lovely colours, but there's a very strong rose scent to it. 

  Also, from a separate Escentual order, also with the 20.15% discount, I got Guerlain Rouge Automatiques in 144 Insolence, 165 Champs-Elysee and 171 Attrape-Coeur.  I love them all, and am currently wearing Insolence.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 3, 2015)

I've received my Debenhams order today, both my MSFs have good veining and the blushes are nicely marbled too. I'm pretty happy with them, although the new compacts are really quite ugly.


----------



## dancewithme (Jan 3, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> I've received my Debenhams order today, both my MSFs have good veining and the blushes are nicely marbled too. I'm pretty happy with them, although the new compacts are really quite ugly.


  The new compact design on the MSFs made me question whether to buy Perfect Topping or not. I don't like it, and I _really_ don't like that it doesn't match my other MSFs. In the end I bought it, because at some point I'm going to have to accept the new packaging and it might as well be now. I'm going to have to switch my Muji drawers around because I cant have the non-matching MSF drawer at the top taunting me!


----------



## beautycool (Jan 3, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> I've received my Debenhams order today, both my MSFs have good veining and the blushes are nicely marbled too. I'm pretty happy with them, although the new compacts are really quite ugly.


  Arrrrr that's brill Hun I'm not sure to get the blush or the msf. What's veining Hun  I daren't ask but thought It best too lol ))


----------



## beautycool (Jan 3, 2015)

Also can someone tell me what's the diff between the msf and mac beauty powder please girls


----------



## beautycool (Jan 3, 2015)

Have any of you ladies got any tom ford boys?   Here is jullian  I got a few others coming but I have to wait as they are in states x  Anyhows I'm enjoying jullian ATM   If you have any please share your swatches ))


----------



## rockin (Jan 3, 2015)

I don't have any Tom Ford at all.  It's not a brand that appeals to me.


  My MAC order arrived from Debenhams today.  The MSFs are particularly lovely, but I really hate the new packaging - not just because it's different to the other MSF packaging I have, but because it's a really ugly design.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Jan 4, 2015)

rockin said:


> I don't have any Tom Ford at all.  It's not a brand that appeals to me.


  Me either! Or Charlotte Tilbury. I don't think it helps that I can't stand either of them as people. I just think it's more hype and the luxury and exclusive perception rather than the actual quality/performance of the products.

  I can see Charlotte Tilbury is a talented makeup artist but I still miles prefer Lisa Eldridge even though they were trained by the same people. I wish Lisa would bring out her own line, rather than just being a behind the scenes like at No 7


----------



## mkoparanova (Jan 4, 2015)

mushroomteagirl said:


> Me either! Or Charlotte Tilbury. I don't think it helps that I can't stand either of them as people. I just think it's more hype and the luxury and exclusive perception rather than the actual quality/performance of the products.
> 
> I can see Charlotte Tilbury is a talented makeup artist but I still miles prefer Lisa Eldridge even though they were trained by the same people. I wish Lisa would bring out her own line, rather than just being a behind the scenes like at No 7


  I used to watch Charlotte's videos on yt and was really excited about the makeup but I went to the counter at Selfridges a few times and they always ignored me! I've been there more than 10 times now, no one even says hello to me even if there are no other customers, it's really disrespectful. So I'm not excited about the line anymore, it's not that I need their help, but I hate being treated like that.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 4, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I used to watch Charlotte's videos on yt and was really excited about the makeup but I went to the counter at Selfridges a few times and they always ignored me! I've been there more than 10 times now, no one even says hello to me even if there are no other customers, it's really disrespectful. So I'm not excited about the line anymore, it's not that I need their help, but I hate being treated like that.


  The Nars counter in Selfridges is like that.


----------



## HIC93 (Jan 6, 2015)

rockin said:


> I don't have any Tom Ford at all.  It's not a brand that appeals to me.   My MAC order arrived from Debenhams today.  The MSFs are particularly lovely, but I really hate the new packaging - not just because it's different to the other MSF packaging I have, but because it's a really ugly design.


  Ihate the new MSF packaging, I think it looks really tacky...


----------



## HIC93 (Jan 6, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> The Lightscapade has quite a bit of blue in it and the Perfect Topping has a fair amount of purple.   I have an eyeshadow quad by TF and some perfume.  I agree about the compacts, they're just ugly. I also don't like it that the box isn't see through.    No, me neither. CT just looks boring and overpriced to me. At least TF has some gorgeous colours.    The Nars counter in Selfridges is like that. :down:


  Whenever I've been to Selfridges I find the sales assistants either totally not bothered and really rude, or way too enthusiastic and pushy!!


----------



## pnfpn (Jan 6, 2015)

I have a few Tom Ford lipsticks but I have the shades I want the most from his range.. plus I resent the fact that a mini costs £26.. a mini. His blushes are pretty nice and massive. I didn't like the eyeshadow much, felt like I could only do one look - same for CT since they are the same concept. 

  I like Charlotte Tilbury's stuff but I've whittled down my initial collection to mostly lipsticks,  blushes and a cream eyeshadow pencil. I think the quality is there but not a must have.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 7, 2015)

Debenhams has a 500 points for £35 spend on beauty and fragrance atm. I can't see anything I want, but hopefully the spring collections start coming out soon, esp. Guerlain!


----------



## mkoparanova (Jan 7, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Debenhams has a 500 points for £35 spend on beauty and fragrance atm. I can't see anything I want, but hopefully the spring collections start coming out soon, esp. Guerlain!


  Thanks for sharing! I'm waiting for the spring collections too.

  Has anyone bought any of the new Real Techniques brushes? The prices are ridiculous!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jan 7, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Thanks for sharing! I'm waiting for the spring collections too.
> 
> Has anyone bought any of the new Real Techniques brushes? The prices are ridiculous!


  i've ordered the tapered blush and the pointed crease, so they should be with me in a few days.
  the price is quite high but then i suppose compared to the standard line they always would be as the standard line is such good value!


----------



## mkoparanova (Jan 7, 2015)

kerry-jane88 said:


> i've ordered the tapered blush and the pointed crease, so they should be with me in a few days.
> the price is quite high but then i suppose compared to the standard line they always would be as the standard line is such good value!


  I'd love to hear your opinion when you receive them. I guess I wouldn't mind the price if they weren't $20 in the US


----------



## staceface (Jan 8, 2015)

I got the contour brush, the blush, and the pointed crease brush and like them all.

  they are sooo soft!


----------



## pnfpn (Jan 9, 2015)

The new RT are still expensive for synthetic. At that price point I would expect some kind of natural hair. I know they are aimed at pros though. I just couldn't see myself choosing the expensive RT over my Zoeva's though. I don't even use my normal RT brushes anymore.


----------



## mkoparanova (Jan 10, 2015)

pnfpn said:


> The new RT are still expensive for synthetic. At that price point I would expect some kind of natural hair. I know they are aimed at pros though. I just couldn't see myself choosing the expensive RT over my Zoeva's though. I don't even use my normal RT brushes anymore.


 I love my Zoeva brushes! I would probably buy the RT contour brush because it's very pretty but at the price of two brushes I can get the new rose gold set from zoeva.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Jan 10, 2015)

pnfpn said:


> The new RT are still expensive for synthetic. At that price point I would expect some kind of natural hair. I know they are aimed at pros though. I just couldn't see myself choosing the expensive RT over my Zoeva's though. I don't even use my normal RT brushes anymore.
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *mkoparanova*
> 
> ...


  I just purchased the two rose golden Zoeva sets along with the 109 and 129 and I have to say i'm a little disappointed! I think after the all rave reviews from everyone and their mother I might have been expecting too much but the rose gold ones feel a little stiff or plastic-y or something to me. The single ones i purchased feel much better and softer. I think the ones with the all white hair (Luxe line?) are better than the others from my initial impressions.

  I'm still on the fence about the RT ones but I can't afford any new purchases until the end of the month anyway so plenty of time to decide


----------



## mkoparanova (Jan 10, 2015)

mushroomteagirl said:


> I just purchased the two rose golden Zoeva sets along with the 109 and 129 and I have to say i'm a little disappointed! I think after the all rave reviews from everyone and their mother I might have been expecting too much but the rose gold ones feel a little stiff or plastic-y or something to me. The single ones i purchased feel much better and softer. I think the ones with the all white hair (Luxe line?) are better than the others from my initial impressions.
> 
> I'm still on the fence about the RT ones but I can't afford any new purchases until the end of the month anyway so plenty of time to decide


  Oh, I'm sorry to hear you don't like them. I use mine all the time but I still haven't purchased the eye set because I have half of the brushes.  I think that the brush handles look better than the ones of the rose gold Sigma brushes but the bristles are not that soft. I haven't used anything from the luxe line.


I just bought the Guerlain meteorites perles base from feelunique for 21 pounds, there are a few Guerlain products at 50% off, if anyone is interested.


----------



## xfarrax (Jan 11, 2015)

real techniques bold metal brushes have appeared in boots bought the tapered blush brush yet to form an opinion


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jan 12, 2015)

Hey ladies, I'm off to Paris in three weeks and was wondering if any of you swear by any French skincare or makeup? I know you can get a lot of pharmacie stuff online here now but I've never tried much myself. Or if theyres anyway specific you think would be nice to go, like I want to give the Chanel on rue cambon and guerlian a looksie. I know they have sephoras but does France have like a super drug or boots equivalent? As that'd be cheaper and more fun discovering new things haha


----------



## jennyap (Jan 12, 2015)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Hey ladies, I'm off to Paris in three weeks and was wondering if any of you swear by any French skincare or makeup? I know you can get a lot of pharmacie stuff online here now but I've never tried much myself. Or if theyres anyway specific you think would be nice to go, like I want to give the Chanel on rue cambon and guerlian a looksie. I know they have sephoras but does France have like a super drug or boots equivalent? As that'd be cheaper and more fun discovering new things haha


  Personally I love La Roche Posay Serozinc. Escentual have just started selling it in the UK (or are just about to) but it's something I've stocked up on on previous trips to France. Never used a spray toner before I tried it, wouldn't be without one now. Lasts for ages too.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jan 12, 2015)

jennyap said:


> Personally I love La Roche Posay Serozinc. Escentual have just started selling it in the UK (or are just about to) but it's something I've stocked up on on previous trips to France. Never used a spray toner before I tried it, wouldn't be without one now. Lasts for ages too.


  Ah good good, that was one of the things I had my eye on! I've tried the efflacar range a few years back but it just burnt my skin it was so harsh, but I think the simple three ingredients in the serozinc should be fine, especially as my skin seems to mattify well with zinc  I know you can get most of it over here now but it's just not the same as the shopping experience is it!


----------



## beautycool (Jan 12, 2015)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Hey ladies, I'm off to Paris in three weeks and was wondering if any of you swear by any French skincare or makeup? I know you can get a lot of pharmacie stuff online here now but I've never tried much myself. Or if theyres anyway specific you think would be nice to go, like I want to give the Chanel on rue cambon and guerlian a looksie. I know they have sephoras but does France have like a super drug or boots equivalent? As that'd be cheaper and more fun discovering new things haha


   Ah fab Hun have a brill time x I haven't a clue where you can purchase things cheaper items from if they have pleases like superdrug etc x Me n hubby flying to geneva in three weeks I think it's about that amount of time too I'm waiting for the haul at duty free to be let loose in there  if we get time before flight  Lately though we never have lol We just going for a quick get away just me n hubby  Then we staying in geneva and driving up in the mountains again like we did last feb   It so much fun   We did go to a supermarket in geneva I think it was and OMG they had some weird cheap make up  I never bought it as it was makes I never heard of lol x   Have a fab time I don't know what types of items you can get out in France Hun x   Obviously chanel etc x Thought yet was more expensive out there depending on euro maybe I'm wrong.   Don't spend too much money  wink wink


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jan 13, 2015)

beautycool said:


>


  well im going for a week and the friend im staying with is working through the day so ill have lots of time to myself to potter around!
  hopefully i can find some gems 
  and oh no sadly i cant spend too much money, though i do fancy a bottle of chanel perfume from the store!

  geneva sounds fab!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 16, 2015)

Debenhams now has the Guerlain spring collection up and it's 1000 bonus points for orders over £35. I've just ordered one of the pressed Meteorites powders. Also ordered the pearls and one of the other pressed Meteorites from HoF as I had £30 vouchers, thank you very much!


----------



## beautycool (Jan 16, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Debenhams now has the Guerlain spring collection up and it's 1000 bonus points for orders over £35. I've just ordered one of the pressed Meteorites powders. Also ordered the pearls and one of the other pressed Meteorites from HoF as I had £30 vouchers, thank you very much!


  That's brill Hun  Hope you had a lovely Christmas ️  I never bought the metorites in pressed so I wouldn't know what colour option to go for but thanks for mentioning  as I will have a look even if I just buy the blush for now atleast that is something   I'm bit worried about buying the blush as it maybe just too pinky and come out on the skin really pinky I don't know I'm just worried  What colour one do you go for the pressed ?  I'm a nw22-25 apperntly in mac so I wouldn't know I have tried to google before about the diff colours in the pressed I gave up See I wanna try that baby glow stuff too I give up about what colour lol  Any advice anywhere ? Thanks in advance


----------



## beautycool (Jan 16, 2015)

Ps anyone know where I can get the limited ed ysl pallette from online ?  Think I missed out yet again online  As John lewis had it before


----------



## mkoparanova (Jan 16, 2015)

beautycool said:


> As John lewis had it before


  The pink one? I saw it on HoF, Debenhams and feelunique.


----------



## beautycool (Jan 16, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> The pink one? I saw it on HoF, Debenhams and feelunique.


  Thanks Hun sold out everywhere  Can't see it on HOF but everywhere else seems to of sold out  Now do I get it from the states as they still have it and but I will have to wait for it  Boo hoo


----------



## pnfpn (Jan 16, 2015)

beautycool said:


> Boo hoo


  I saw it on Boots, not sure about stock levels though.


----------



## mkoparanova (Jan 16, 2015)

beautycool said:


> Boo hoo


  It's available on selfridges' website too, if you don't mind paying for shipping


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 16, 2015)

beautycool said:


> That's brill Hun  Hope you had a lovely Christmas ️  I never bought the metorites in pressed so I wouldn't know what colour option to go for but thanks for mentioning  as I will have a look even if I just buy the blush for now atleast that is something   I'm bit worried about buying the blush as it maybe just too pinky and come out on the skin really pinky I don't know I'm just worried  What colour one do you go for the pressed ?  I'm a nw22-25 apperntly in mac so I wouldn't know I have tried to google before about the diff colours in the pressed I gave up See I wanna try that baby glow stuff too I give up about what colour lol  Any advice anywhere ? Thanks in advance


  Since I'm a collector as well as a user, I'm buying all 3 compacts, but i think the medium one will be the most suitable for me, or maybe even the lightest one. I don't know what I am according to Mac, but I wear Guerlain 02 foundation in the winter and 03 in the summer if that's any help.


----------



## beautycool (Jan 17, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Since I'm a collector as well as a user, I'm buying all 3 compacts, but i think the medium one will be the most suitable for me, or maybe even the lightest one. I don't know what I am according to Mac, but I wear Guerlain 02 foundation in the winter and 03 in the summer if that's any help.


  Hi Hun thank you for the advice  Sorry I didn't get back to you earlier  Anyhow I don't wear the foundation but I think I would go for the meduim in pressed or light  thank you Hun for helping ️️


----------



## beautycool (Jan 17, 2015)

pnfpn said:


> I saw it on Boots, not sure about stock levels though.


  Not checked there as of yet my big sister is checking debenhams instore for me down her area


----------



## beautycool (Jan 17, 2015)

Thank you ladies for suggesting where I can buy it I couldn't see it on the selfridges website unless I'm not looking properly x    Feelunique sold out x too  Nightmare it's not a must have so it's cool if I don't end up getting one   I wonder if the geurlain Coll Keats going to be avaible or is it limited all of it ?


----------



## beautycool (Jan 17, 2015)

beautycool said:


> Thank you ladies for suggesting where I can buy it I couldn't see it on the selfridges website unless I'm not looking properly x    Feelunique sold out x too  Nightmare it's not a must have so it's cool if I don't end up getting one   I wonder if the geurlain Coll Keeps on going to be avaible or is it limited all of it ?


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 17, 2015)

beautycool said:


> I wonder if the geurlain Coll Keats going to be avaible or is it limited all of it ?


  The pressed Meteorites are permanent as far as I'm aware and the rest is probably LE. Not sure about the Baby Glow, that might be perm as well.

  Edit: Escentual now has the spring collection and it's 10% off RRP on everything. Debenhams has sold out of everything but the lipsticks. Trying to decided if I want to buy the third Meteorites pressed powder from Escentual for £36 or wait to see if Debenhams gets some more and get £10 worth of points. The hoarder in me wants to order NOW from Escentual!


----------



## rockin (Jan 17, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> The pressed Meteorites are permanent as far as I'm aware and the rest is probably LE. Not sure about the Baby Glow, that might be perm as well.
> 
> Edit: Escentual now has the spring collection and it's 10% off RRP on everything. Debenhams has sold out of everything but the lipsticks. Trying to decided if I want to buy the third Meteorites pressed powder from Escentual for £36 or wait to see if Debenhams gets some more and get £10 worth of points. The hoarder in me wants to order NOW from Escentual!


 
  There's a freebie offer on Escentual, too.  It persuaded me to buy the blush perles from them now rather than elsewhere.





  It's a mini gloss, at 4.2ml rather than the full size of 7.5ml, but not bad for a freebie.  I never get through a whole gloss anyway.




  I was stupid and forgot to go through TopCashBack, though, and it's 8.32% at the moment!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 17, 2015)

rockin said:


> There's a freebie offer on Escentual, too.  It persuaded me to buy the blush perles from them now rather than elsewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That's a good offer actually. I don't wear much gloss nowadays, but Guerlain glosses are one of the best. I might just order from Escentual now.


----------



## mkoparanova (Jan 17, 2015)

beautycool said:


> Thank you ladies for suggesting where I can buy it I couldn't see it on the selfridges website unless I'm not looking properly x    Feelunique sold out x too  Nightmare it's not a must have so it's cool if I don't end up getting one   I wonder if the geurlain Coll Keats going to be avaible or is it limited all of it ?


 It's on the first page in New in    Givenchy's spring collection is available in Debenhams, I think it's not online yet though. I bought the highlighter, it's gorgeous.


----------



## beautycool (Jan 18, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> It's on the first page in New in    Givenchy's spring collection is available in Debenhams, I think it's not online yet though. I bought the highlighter, it's gorgeous.


  Hi my sister bought it from her end for me in debenhams  So I'm glad I got it  I don't know when I be getting it from her as hardly see her  She got it from her local debs last one left in drawer apparently they been flying off the shelves   I cannot wait to recieve if


----------



## beautycool (Jan 18, 2015)

Not the greatest picture mind from my big sis lol


----------



## rockin (Jan 18, 2015)

http://www.escentual.com/blog/2015/01/16/the-making-of-guerlain-meteorites/


----------



## mkoparanova (Jan 18, 2015)

rockin said:


> http://www.escentual.com/blog/2015/01/16/the-making-of-guerlain-meteorites/


  Amazing!




Just in case anyone is interested and hadn't noticed, Guerlain's bronzers from last summer and some other stuff are 50% off on Escentual


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 18, 2015)

rockin said:


> http://www.escentual.com/blog/2015/01/16/the-making-of-guerlain-meteorites/


  Cool! Thanks for sharing. I take it you are now a Guerlain / Meteorites convert? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  PS. I ended up ordering from Escentual in the end. I also ordered the Baby Glow foundation from Debenhams today for another 1000 points.


----------



## rockin (Jan 19, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Thanks, I saw that too, but showed some restraint and didn't buy any.
> 
> 
> Cool! Thanks for sharing. I take it you are now a Guerlain / Meteorites convert?
> ...


  The Cruel Gardenia was my first Guerlain, and now I also have 6 full size Perles, a set of 3 minis, 7 lipsticks, 4 glosses, 2 shimmer powders, one nail polish, the Petroushka palette and the 2 eye duos from this Christmas.  The Perle blush with free mini gloss, a meteorite compact and the Precieux eye palette are on their way to me. Oops!


----------



## mkoparanova (Jan 19, 2015)

rockin said:


> The Cruel Gardenia was my first Guerlain, and now I also have 6 full size Perles, a set of 3 minis, 7 lipsticks, 4 glosses, 2 shimmer powders, one nail polish, the Petroushka palette and the 2 eye duos from this Christmas.  The Perle blush with free mini gloss, a meteorite compact and the Precieux eye palette are on their way to me. Oops!


 I regret not buying the Cruel Gardenia soo much, it's one of the prettiest highlighters I've seen. I bought the Lancome rose highlighter a few months after that and the effect is very similar but the packaging is not so beautiful.


----------



## pnfpn (Jan 19, 2015)

I bought the M&S CG flower patterned blush + highlighter. I really like the blush but they are so small!


----------



## Wattodolly (Jan 19, 2015)

Not sure if anyone is interested but Nars have released the Narsissist Dual Intensity Eye palette early - it was supposed to be 1st Feb.  I haven't tried any of the dual intensity ones at £21 each but I think its good they put 8 in a palette for £45 although not quite full size! And with one of their eye brushes too.


----------



## IHughes (Jan 19, 2015)

I ordered it on the EU page, let's see if they ship soon, it seems to be on hold at the moment. They are quite slow usually but the palette is a great deal!! It's 55 euros in the European site.


----------



## mkoparanova (Jan 20, 2015)

I'll probably go to Bicester Village this weekend, is there any cosmetics there?


----------



## rockin (Jan 21, 2015)

Just received my Perles de Blush and my little freebie Gloss D'Enfer from Escentual.  Both are very pretty


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 21, 2015)

rockin said:


> Just received my Perles de Blush and my little freebie Gloss D'Enfer from Escentual.  Both are very pretty


  My Escentual order has just arrived too. The gloss is very pretty. I have to say though, I was shocked at how small the pearls' container is. My other Meteorites are all 30 g, this is just 13 g! Very pretty though.


----------



## staceface (Jan 22, 2015)

are the new pressed meteorites permanent or limited edition?


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 22, 2015)

staceface said:


> are the new pressed meteorites permanent or limited edition?


  I'm pretty sure they're permanent.

  Ugh, really cross with Debenhams, they cancelled my order for the Light Pressed Meteorites, had to reorder it, not giving up on that 1000 point offer! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Only just saw the e-mail about them cancelling the previous order as I'd started to wonder where my order had got to (I ordered on the 16th). Still waiting for my Baby Glow foundation from the 18th too....


----------



## beautycool (Jan 22, 2015)

Wattodolly said:


> Not sure if anyone is interested but Nars have released the Narsissist Dual Intensity Eye palette early - it was supposed to be 1st Feb.  I haven't tried any of the dual intensity ones at £21 each but I think its good they put 8 in a palette for £45 although not quite full size! And with one of their eye brushes too.


  Hi yep seen that been waiting for it to come on nars website as I get pro account  And I only wanted that pallette and it's £7 to ship still unless I order over50.00 worth  And not sure I'm interested in anything else of nars ATM  so I dunna x


----------



## beautycool (Jan 22, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> I'm pretty sure they're permanent.  Ugh, really cross with Debenhams, they cancelled my order for the Light Pressed Meteorites, had to reorder it, not giving up on that 1000 point offer!   Only just saw the e-mail about them cancelling the previous order as I'd started to wonder where my order had got to (I ordered on the 16th). Still waiting for my Baby Glow foundation from the 18th too....


   Oh Hun  that's not good I was going to take advantage of the points which ends Saturday I think  But there's nothing on there I want now as everything sold out   Is that baby stuff foubdation or a sort of glowing radiance primer or something I'm confused on that .  I haven't seen enough swatches to purchase yet very confused with the colours  Oh well maybe my only chance will be to see them in DF next  month maybe   Unless hubby drives me to guildford x


----------



## rockin (Jan 22, 2015)

I ordered the pressed meteorites on 17th, then placed other orders on 18th and 20th.  The 18th order I received a dispatch email the next day, and the 20th order was also dispatched on 20th  (that one arrived today).  I finally got a dispatch email for the 17th order on 20th, but only the last of the 3 orders has arrived so far.



  Edit - the order from 18th (the Les Precieux quad) turned up with a courier this evening.  Why do they send some via Royal Mail and some via courier?


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 22, 2015)

beautycool said:


> Oh Hun  that's not good I was going to take advantage of the points which ends Saturday I think  But there's nothing on there I want now as everything sold out   Is that baby stuff foubdation or a sort of glowing radiance primer or something I'm confused on that .  I haven't seen enough swatches to purchase yet very confused with the colours  Oh well maybe my only chance will be to see them in DF next  month maybe   Unless hubby drives me to guildford x


  Thanks. The Baby Glow Foundation is a proper foundation. It's not to heavy, but it does give pretty good coverage. It is pretty heavily scented, so if anyone doesn't like the scent of Meteorites powders, then I wouldn't recommend it. But I really love it. Mine did actually arrive today.   





rockin said:


> I ordered the pressed meteorites on 17th, then placed other orders on 18th and 20th.  The 18th order I received a dispatch email the next day, and the 20th order was also dispatched on 20th  (that one arrived today).  I finally got a dispatch email for the 17th order on 20th, but only the last of the 3 orders has arrived so far.


  How confusing. They'd better not mess up this one for me, I want my 1000 points!


----------



## staceface (Jan 22, 2015)

I've been bad and ordered the guerlain blush and the nars dual intensity palette, oh and some velvetines. Sooo bad.


----------



## beautycool (Jan 23, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Thanks. The Baby Glow Foundation is a proper foundation. It's not to heavy, but it does give pretty good coverage. It is pretty heavily scented, so if anyone doesn't like the scent of Meteorites powders, then I wouldn't recommend it. But I really love it. Mine did actually arrive today. How confusing. They'd better not mess up this one for me, I want my 1000 points!


    Hi Hun x oooooo what colour in the foubdation did you order ?  Can you put a swatch up if that's ok Hun  thank you


----------



## beautycool (Jan 23, 2015)

staceface said:


> I've been bad and ordered the guerlain blush and the nars dual intensity palette, oh and some velvetines. Sooo bad.


  Ooooo lovely Hun well deserved lol  I cannot justify the £7 p&p when I get the pallette for £31 instead of £42  With the pallette being £31 for me and £7 postage that's £38 so I need to make my order of over £50 to get free shipping with nars  So don't know what other items to get  So it's a pass from me ATM  Plus I can't exactly afford £50 ATM when I'm wanting other items that are costing £38 etc lol  Is it limited I bet it is like everything else  I want   Should be getting my ysl pallette soon my sister has posted it second recorded yesterday  So I'm hoping Saturday it come  But maybe not  Maybe Monday / tueday  then lol


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 23, 2015)

beautycool said:


> Can you put a swatch up if that's ok Hun
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I got the lightest shade. I will try to put up a picture later. It's very similar to my Parure de Aqua 02 Beige Clair foundation, maybe a bit pinker.


----------



## beautycool (Jan 25, 2015)

Hi anyone knows what this means  It says out of stock and you could add to bag  Where as the other day I couldn't add it didn't give me that option   Anyhow I wonder if it come back in stock there's a date there too  I'm not familiar with this site so I wouldn't know  Thank you for any info


----------



## mkoparanova (Jan 25, 2015)

beautycool said:


> Thank you for any info


  It usually means that it will be back in stock soon. I've ordered some permanent products like that and they just send them a bit later, I'm not sure about this powder though.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 25, 2015)

beautycool said:


> Hi anyone knows what this means  It says out of stock and you could add to bag  Where as the other day I couldn't add it didn't give me that option   Anyhow I wonder if it come back in stock there's a date there too  I'm not familiar with this site so I wouldn't know  Thank you for any info


  Is this from Escentual? You can order out of stock items if they're expecting more.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 25, 2015)

Here's the comparison swatch for the Baby Glow foundation. Lightest shade compared to Parure de Aqua 02 Beige Clair. Heavy swatch so you can see the colours better. Baby Glow is on the right.


----------



## rockin (Jan 25, 2015)

Anitacska said:


>


 
  The one on the right does look ever so slightly lighter and pinker to me.  Both look too dark for me, though, if that picture is colour-accurate.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 25, 2015)

rockin said:


> The one on the right does look ever so slightly lighter and pinker to me.  Both look too dark for me, though, if that picture is colour-accurate.


  Yes, it is a tad lighter and pinker. It's hard to say how colour accurate the picture is because it depends on your monitor's settings, etc., but it looks about right for me. This is a very heavy swatch though and both foundation blend out really nicely. The one on the left is sadly discontinued now though.


----------



## rockin (Jan 25, 2015)

My Meteorites compact arrived yesterday, while my parents were here - typical.  What brush would you recommend using for this?  I love that it smells like parma violets, just like the perles.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 25, 2015)

rockin said:


> My Meteorites compact arrived yesterday, while my parents were here - typical.  What brush would you recommend using for this?  I love that it smells like parma violets, just like the perles.


  I use my Meteorites brush. Don't know if it's the best, but I like it.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 25, 2015)

British Beauty Blogger has just posted that the Mac Ultimate collection is going to be available exclusively at Harrods and Mac online in February. http://britishbeautyblogger.com/mac-ultimate/ Really love the lipsticks she's swatched.


----------



## rockin (Jan 25, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> British Beauty Blogger has just posted that the Mac Ultimate collection is going to be available exclusively at Harrods and Mac online in February. http://britishbeautyblogger.com/mac-ultimate/ Really love the lipsticks she's swatched.


  I'm liking both those lipsticks.  I thought I'd read somewhere that this collection was going to be permanent?  Harrods is hardly the place to make lots of sales - they need to make it more widely available.


----------



## mkoparanova (Jan 26, 2015)

The Chanel Spring collection is finally available online, I have the blush in my bag but I'm not sure if I'm going to buy it.


----------



## rockin (Jan 27, 2015)

Red Red Red should be online this Thursday http://britishbeautyblogger.com/mac-red-red-red/


----------



## ghopkins91 (Jan 27, 2015)

Any thoughts on when we'll get Toledo & Pencilled in?


----------



## kirstw91 (Jan 27, 2015)

rockin said:


> Red Red Red should be online this Thursday http://britishbeautyblogger.com/mac-red-red-red/


 I completely forgot about that collection! Ive been waiting so long for it to be released.   Thank you for letting us know


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 27, 2015)

rockin said:


> Red Red Red should be online this Thursday http://britishbeautyblogger.com/mac-red-red-red/


  Thanks. I'll need to take another look at the swatches, can't remember if I wanted anything from this collection or not.

  Edit: That will be a no then, hahaha!


----------



## Wattodolly (Jan 27, 2015)

Are any other Mac collections being released this week?


----------



## beautycool (Jan 27, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Here's the comparison swatch for the Baby Glow foundation. Lightest shade compared to Parure de Aqua 02 Beige Clair. Heavy swatch so you can see the colours better. Baby Glow is on the right.








   Hi anyone knows what this means  It says out of stock do    Hi thank you Hun atleast I know the diffewnce between the two colours even though they are different products  Thank you Hun )))


----------



## beautycool (Jan 27, 2015)

kirstw91 said:


> I completely forgot about that collection! Ive been waiting so long for it to be released.   Thank you for letting us know


   Ah I have one of the casual colours already at my friends but I didn't order the red eyeshadow which I really wanted  But I think I just wait I don't need in my life lol


----------



## dancewithme (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm kiiiiiind of tempted by the red eyeshadow, but realistically - where do I go that I can wear red eyeshadow? It's like the many sequinned, full skirted, over the top dresses hanging in my wardrobe, I love them but have nowhere to wear them!


----------



## beautycool (Jan 27, 2015)

dancewithme said:


> I'm kiiiiiind of tempted by the red eyeshadow, but realistically - where do I go that I can wear red eyeshadow? It's like the many sequinned, full skirted, over the top dresses hanging in my wardrobe, I love them but have nowhere to wear them!


   But that red eye shadow is so pretty I have seen so many looks when it's not put on really dark it looks lovely it sold out in us that day I think so popular bet it sells out here quickly too  It's only free postage isn't it if ordered over £30 or £35  Gosh we always get stunned for postage here   Those sound pretty your skirts Hun  Sound really nice  Wish there was a thread on here that dealt with clothes shapes n sizes   I'm no good with teaming up clothes together etc  x it wear about ten items from my wardrobe I'm in the same clothes day in day out x Madness x Hollister jeans n tops n uggs  Lol Or black leggings  Really daggy my husband had to sew my other uggs up and I worn them three times and bought them 2 year ago As didn't have reciept ugg  gave me a code for 20% off did I use it no I was skint that was last year  Anyhows  My hubby did a good job now they split not where he sewed them but about not even a inch from that sewn up bit where it split before  I cannot believe it tbh   I feel like ordering a new pair  Keeping them then writting to them to say they split x  After about 6 months x But u can see the stitching that hubby did   Anyhows I just keep them for garden wtc now I think  Madness though I had my grey ones for wearing out in rain etc  And them brown ones for best pmsl The soles arnt worn at all not like my grey ones u can't see the sole lol  Anyhow I need some leather ones for nursery  Runs I did order aload from river island either too small or too big gutted  And JUDT one pair was leather  Never really had leather they always been cheap matieral  That costs like £90 a boot still lol   Any ideas gladies thank you


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Jan 27, 2015)

dancewithme said:


> I'm kiiiiiind of tempted by the red eyeshadow, but realistically - where do I go that I can wear red eyeshadow? It's like the many sequinned, full skirted, over the top dresses hanging in my wardrobe, I love them but have nowhere to wear them!


  I feel your pain! Same with makeup full stop. Got enough for about ten normal people.


----------



## staceface (Jan 27, 2015)

Gah missed out on the givenchy colour confetti, anyone know where I ca get one?


----------



## mkoparanova (Jan 27, 2015)

staceface said:


> Gah missed out on the givenchy colour confetti, anyone know where I ca get one?


  I can't find in any of the websites I shop from, maybe try looking for it in a store?


----------



## dancewithme (Jan 28, 2015)

I know what you mean! I'm self-employed and I only really see people for work 2 days a week - the other 5 days it's jeans, vest tops and my wellies when I take the dog on her walks. So that's really only 2 days a week to work through my make up stash 'cause no point in putting on a full face to work from home or go to the doggy park :-(

  Maybe ask the staff in the shops if you're having trouble picking clothes - I used to work in a high street shop and people would ask all the time about what goes with what or what might suit them, so don't be afraid to ask for help!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 28, 2015)

dancewithme said:


> I'm kiiiiiind of tempted by the red eyeshadow, but realistically - where do I go that I can wear red eyeshadow? It's like the many sequinned, full skirted, over the top dresses hanging in my wardrobe, I love them but have nowhere to wear them!
> 
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *mushroomteagirl*
> ...


  And me! I'm a stay-at-home mum and only go out to do school runs, food shopping, walking the dog, etc. Still I own enough make up for 20 people or more, nail polish for the whole street and have plenty of unworn dresses hanging in my wardrobe. I do wear make up every day, if not everything, mascara, eyeliner, foundation and lipstick for sure, but still, the amount I have is insane. Oh well, I enjoy buying them and occasionally wearing them anyway.


----------



## Wattodolly (Jan 29, 2015)

I've been eyeing up the Illamasqua Aura face palette since before Xmas and its now 70% off with free shipping.  I think its a good way to try some of their bestselling products for only £13.50!


----------



## rockin (Jan 29, 2015)

Wattodolly said:


> I've been eyeing up the Illamasqua Aura face palette since before Xmas and its now 70% off with free shipping.  I think its a good way to try some of their bestselling products for only £13.50!


 
  I ordered that last night too - bargain!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 29, 2015)

Models Own has a sale on, use code HALFPRICE for 50% off everything.


----------



## rockin (Jan 29, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Models Own has a sale on, use code HALFPRICE for 50% off everything.


  I've been trying to get my order through for nearly half an hour now.  I added products to my basket, used the code, went to PayPal, then when it took me back to the Models Own site I clicked to submit order, and it's been stuck with the little circle going round at the top of the tab ever since.  They've told me on Twitter to try again in a couple of hours when it will be less busy, but I'm worried it might place the order twice if I do that.

  It's also put a red box on the page saying that "This customer email already exists".  Well duh!  That's not a problem, is it?


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 29, 2015)

rockin said:


> I've been trying to get my order through for nearly half an hour now.  I added products to my basket, used the code, went to PayPal, then when it took me back to the Models Own site I clicked to submit order, and it's been stuck with the little circle going round at the top of the tab ever since.  They've told me on Twitter to try again in a couple of hours when it will be less busy, but I'm worried it might place the order twice if I do that.
> 
> It's also put a red box on the page saying that "This customer email already exists".  Well duh!  That's not a problem, is it?


  I had that too, you need to log into your account first and then check out. I had no problem checking out after that. 

  What are you planning on getting? I've ordered the entire Colour Chrome Collection, they look great for stamping.


----------



## rockin (Jan 29, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> I had that too, you need to log into your account first and then check out. I had no problem checking out after that.
> 
> What are you planning on getting? I've ordered the entire Colour Chrome Collection, they look great for stamping.


 
  I don't have an account.  The previous order I made with them was as 'guest'.   Even if I did have an account, I'm not sure I'd want to start again with the order at this point as it's gone most of the way through, including being authorised through PayPal.

  I was ordering the pinks and purples from the Colour Chrome Collection and one from the sweets one.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 29, 2015)

rockin said:


> I don't have an account.  The previous order I made with them was as 'guest'.   Even if I did have an account, I'm not sure I'd want to start again with the order at this point as it's gone most of the way through, including being authorised through PayPal.
> 
> I was ordering the pinks and purples from the Colour Chrome Collection and one from the sweets one.


  I don't think you would lose your order and it will only go through Paypal when your order is confirmed. Let me know how you get on.


----------



## rockin (Jan 29, 2015)

Oh well, I 'changed' my password (not that I had ever created an account with them before), logged in and added everything to my basket again, and went through checkout with no problem.  I'll keep an eye on my PayPal account to see what happens.

  I ordered 4 from Colour Chrome, Rhubarb & Custard, and Oval Plum.  It's a shame Boots no longer stock Models Own.  Superdrug supposedly do, but I've not seen it in either of my local branches yet.  I like to be able to see before I buy.


----------



## dancewithme (Jan 29, 2015)

Nasty Gal is up on the Mac site now! I only got the two reds because purple just isn't for me. Going to wait a bit on the ultimate collection before ordering though.


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (Jan 29, 2015)

dancewithme said:


> Nasty Gal is up on the Mac site now! I only got the two reds because purple just isn't for me. Going to wait a bit on the ultimate collection before ordering though.


  If you go through the site map you will see the ultimate collection. Though the lipsticks said £40 .... That can't be right can it?  I picked up gunner for my sister and red alert eyeshadow for myself. Plus some other permanent items I wanted.


----------



## dancewithme (Jan 29, 2015)

MakeMeUp79 said:


> I picked up gunner for my sister and red alert eyeshadow for myself. Plus some other permanent items I wanted.


  It was more the pricing of the ultimate powder that made me wait a bit until I see it in person. It says you get 8g of product, but I'm sure you get like 12g or so in the select sheer for closer to the £20 mark, which I'm happy enough with at the moment! If the ultimate powder is amazing, I'm happy to pay for it, but I don't really fancy paying double if it's not for me!


  Edit: Select Sheer pressed £17.08 /10g, Ultimate powder £50 /10g!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jan 29, 2015)

I had wanted the light pink eyeshadow from the red collection called give me fire, but wow £13 for a single eyeshadow now? :/  I'd end up depotting it to put in one of my pro palettes, just seems like such a high price for one shadow that is probably similar to something I already own or will end up owning at some point ya know :/ I'll check it out on counter to see if I have a dupe, at these prices my days of blindly ordering from Mac are coming to an end!


----------



## rockin (Jan 29, 2015)

£40 for a lipstick???  I only wanted one of them, but don't think I'll be buying at that price!


----------



## dancewithme (Jan 29, 2015)

It says £40 at the side, but when you click on the colours, they're only £20. (Only 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## rockin (Jan 29, 2015)

dancewithme said:


> It says £40 at the side, but when you click on the colours, they're only £20. (Only
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Still shows as £40 for me


----------



## dancewithme (Jan 29, 2015)

Weird. Hopefully it shows up as £20 for you soon!


----------



## pnfpn (Jan 29, 2015)

Anyone know when we get Viva Glam Miley at counters? Want to use my HoF rewards on it


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jan 29, 2015)

pnfpn said:


> Anyone know when we get Viva Glam Miley at counters? Want to use my HoF rewards on it


  doubt it will launch until the next round of usual launch dates online at the end of feb and on counter first Thursday of the month as it didn't launch online today, but viva glam sometimes get released a bit early sometimes? Like I think I remebmber viva glam Nicki 2 being in selfridges before it was supposed to?


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 29, 2015)

rockin said:


> Still shows as £40 for me


  Have you tried adding it to your cart?


----------



## rockin (Jan 29, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Have you tried adding it to your cart?


  Strangely, if you click on the colour swatches from within the 'collection' page it shows £20 on the little pop-up despite saying £40 alongside it, but if you click on the 'lipsticks' link from the 'collection' page, then click on those larger swatches, it still shows as £40.

  I managed to get my order in correctly   I might have bought the mystery powder as well if it said it included a refill as well, like the American site does.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 29, 2015)

rockin said:


> Strangely, if you click on the colour swatches from within the 'collection' page it shows £20 on the little pop-up despite saying £40 alongside it, but if you click on the 'lipsticks' link from the 'collection' page, then click on those larger swatches, it still shows as £40.
> 
> I managed to get my order in correctly   I might have bought the mystery powder as well if it said it included a refill as well, like the American site does.


  That's good. I can't decide if I want to fork out £80 for 4 lipsticks based on a few online swatches. I think I'll swing by Harrods when I'm next in London and swatch them myself. Maybe I can eliminate a couple.


----------



## rockin (Jan 29, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> That's good. I can't decide if I want to fork out £80 for 4 lipsticks based on a few online swatches. I think I'll swing by Harrods when I'm next in London and swatch them myself. Maybe I can eliminate a couple.


 
  I have no choice but to rely on online swatches.  I don't trust MAC's own swatches, though - they're computer-generated and usually quite different to the real thing.  The last time I went to London was probably 21 years ago, while I was pregnant with my son.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 29, 2015)

rockin said:


> I have no choice but to rely on online swatches.  I don't trust MAC's own swatches, though - they're computer-generated and usually quite different to the real thing.  The last time I went to London was probably 21 years ago, while I was pregnant with my son.


  Oh no, I don't trust Mac's own swatches either, but I'm also a bit wary of a certain blogger's swatches. I trust my own eyes most, hahaha!


----------



## alittleginger (Jan 30, 2015)

I'm going to try and get Gunner from Nasty Gal at my local store today, pray they have it as it's my birthday! :bigstar:


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Jan 30, 2015)

alittleginger said:


> I'm going to try and get Gunner from Nasty Gal at my local store today, pray they have it as it's my birthday!


  Happy birthday! I wanted Gunner but kind of glad it sold out online as I wouldn't wear it and trying to be sensible. I am sad that Strike While Haute e/s has sold out I had it in my basket but hadn't checked out. Reddish eyeshadows make my eyes look so blue, heritage rouge pigment is complete holy grail for me and I am so glad we can get it any time now.

  I am very surprised Toxic Tale hasn't gone.

  Bit off topic but i got the free sample of the new Benefit mascara with Elle and it's horrendous. Makes your lashes feel like they are coated in some weird kind of rubbery sticky substance though the initial look is good, quite lengthening, but after a while your lashes start to stick together of their own accord without rubbing your eyes or anything and it just looks a mess. Mascaras are a personal thing though so would be interested to know if anyone else had tried it.


----------



## rockin (Jan 30, 2015)

mushroomteagirl said:


> Happy birthday! I wanted Gunner but kind of glad it sold out online as I wouldn't wear it and trying to be sensible. I am sad that Strike While Haute e/s has sold out I had it in my basket but hadn't checked out. Reddish eyeshadows make my eyes look so blue, heritage rouge pigment is complete holy grail for me and I am so glad we can get it any time now.
> 
> I am very surprised Toxic Tale hasn't gone.
> 
> Bit off topic but i got the free sample of the new Benefit mascara with Elle and it's horrendous. Makes your lashes feel like they are coated in some weird kind of rubbery sticky substance though the initial look is good, quite lengthening, but after a while your lashes start to stick together of their own accord without rubbing your eyes or anything and it just looks a mess. Mascaras are a personal thing though so would be interested to know if anyone else had tried it.


  I don't think it's off topic at all. People have been raving about the new mascara, and I was wanting to try it, but I wouldn't want to pay full price then find I didn't like it, so I was thinking of trying to get hold of a copy of Elle to get the free sample.  The magazine will probably be sold out by the time I manage to get into town.


----------



## rockin (Jan 30, 2015)

alittleginger said:


> I'm going to try and get Gunner from Nasty Gal at my local store today, pray they have it as it's my birthday!


  Happy Birthday, alittleginger!

  I'm skipping the Nasty Gal collection altogether.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Jan 30, 2015)

rockin said:


> I don't think it's off topic at all. People have been raving about the new mascara, and I was wanting to try it, but I wouldn't want to pay full price then find I didn't like it, so I was thinking of trying to get hold of a copy of Elle to get the free sample.  The magazine will probably be sold out by the time I manage to get into town.


  Hope you manage to grab a copy if you still want to. I got mine from the supermarket but have a feeling it had only just come out as there were plenty there.

  That's exactly the reason i bought is as i don't normally buy magazines. I had mixed feelings about They're Real, i liked it but not enough to justify the cost as it wasn't thickening enough for me so £4 to try the new one seemed like a good trade off rather than wasting £20 if i hated it which turned out to be the case. I'll be sticking to Max Factor and Clinique


----------



## ghopkins91 (Jan 30, 2015)

Just noticed in the Toledo thread that Oxblood is accidentally on the MAC site. If you search it, it comes up but there isn't a pic. It let me add it to my cart and checkout so lets see what happens!!


----------



## kirstw91 (Jan 30, 2015)

ghopkins91 said:


> Just noticed in the Toledo thread that Oxblood is accidentally on the MAC site. If you search it, it comes up but there isn't a pic. It let me add it to my cart and checkout so lets see what happens!!


  I've got my confirmation email but I'll wait and see if I actually receive it!


----------



## ghopkins91 (Jan 30, 2015)

kirstw91 said:


> I've got my confirmation email but I'll wait and see if I actually receive it!


  Its worth a shot! The worst that can happen is they refund us! Fingers crossed


----------



## kirstw91 (Jan 30, 2015)

ghopkins91 said:


> Its worth a shot! The worst that can happen is they refund us! Fingers crossed


 Exactly, we get a better chance of getting it before it sells out! Plus I used the voucher code to get a free sample so it's win win!


----------



## Wattodolly (Jan 30, 2015)

Oooooo.... What's the voucher code pls?


----------



## kirstw91 (Jan 30, 2015)

Wattodolly said:


> Oooooo.... What's the voucher code pls?


 MACTREAT, it gives a free mascara sample along with next day delivery but next day delivery is unavailable at the moment, still can't complain about free samples!


----------



## HIC93 (Jan 31, 2015)

Will Nasty Gal be released on Debenhams??


----------



## MissLiLaC (Jan 31, 2015)

HIC93 said:


> Will Nasty Gal be released on Debenhams??


  I'm wondering this too tried a Mac chat and ofcourse they acted like they knew nothing


----------



## kirstw91 (Jan 31, 2015)

HIC93 said:


> Will Nasty Gal be released on Debenhams??





MissLiLaC said:


> I'm wondering this too tried a Mac chat and ofcourse they acted like they knew nothing


  I've emailed debenhams asking if they will be getting nasty gal and red, red, red... I'll have to wait for a reply.


----------



## mkoparanova (Jan 31, 2015)

Do we know when we are getting the new Chanel lipsticks? Most of the old Rouge Coco ones are sold out everywhere.


----------



## mkoparanova (Feb 1, 2015)

The TF duos are available on Selfridges, £46, I'll pass.


----------



## lily89 (Feb 1, 2015)

ghopkins91 said:


> Just noticed in the Toledo thread that Oxblood is accidentally on the MAC site. If you search it, it comes up but there isn't a pic. It let me add it to my cart and checkout so lets see what happens!!


  how much was it? and have they dispatched it yet?


----------



## kirstw91 (Feb 1, 2015)

lily89 said:


> how much was it? and have they dispatched it yet?


 It was £17... I've ordered Oxblood along with some other stuff but I haven't received an email saying anythings dispatched yet.


----------



## ghopkins91 (Feb 1, 2015)

I've checked my account and it says its in the warehouse. Maybe it will come tomorrow?!


----------



## kirstw91 (Feb 1, 2015)

ghopkins91 said:


> I've checked my account and it says its in the warehouse. Maybe it will come tomorrow?!


  Same with mine, I'm expecting it tomorrow or possibly Tuesday... It is strange that I haven't received an email saying its dispatched yet but they might be having a few glitches with their system at the moment


----------



## laurzrah (Feb 1, 2015)

I can't find Oxblood on the website at all - have I missed it?


----------



## kirstw91 (Feb 1, 2015)

laurzrah said:


> I can't find Oxblood on the website at all - have I missed it?


  There seems to of been a glitch a few days ago, Mac took Oxblood off the website the following day but a few of us have managed to order it


----------



## laurzrah (Feb 1, 2015)

I thought I might be able to grab it still - oh well! Will wait


----------



## Ode (Feb 2, 2015)

kirstw91 said:


> Same with mine, I'm expecting it tomorrow or possibly Tuesday... It is strange that I haven't received an email saying its dispatched yet but they might be having a few glitches with their system at the moment





ghopkins91 said:


> I've checked my account and it says its in the warehouse. Maybe it will come tomorrow?!


  I've checked my account and it now says despatched but I have not received a confirmation email. I didn't use the code because I didn't have one when I placed the order! So I should get it by Thursday. I am really hoping it is in fact Oxblood received in the post. I have once received something which was not the same as it was advertised so I am hoping it's not a repeat of that. Anyone who used the code for next day delivery, can you keep us updated on if you received it or not please?


----------



## kirstw91 (Feb 2, 2015)

I've got an email saying its been dispatched, I hope I actually get Oxblood aswell but they have to send the item that we have paid for or give us a refund


----------



## ghopkins91 (Feb 2, 2015)

I've not had an email to say it has been dispatched either but it is showing on my account as dispatched. 

  I'd think that if we weren't going to receive it, we would have heard by now? The full price of my order has gone from my bank account too.


----------



## Ode (Feb 2, 2015)

ghopkins91 said:


> I've not had an email to say it has been dispatched either but it is showing on my account as dispatched.   I'd think that if we weren't going to receive it, we would have heard by now? The full price of my order has gone from my bank account too.


  Yes you're right. The last time I didn't receive what I ordered it said "cancelled" on my account followed by an email a few days later. Oh well, they have sent us SOMETHING!


----------



## Ode (Feb 2, 2015)

I forgot to add they took my money straight away and once it was cancelled they refunded me so fingers crossed we all get what we paid for!


----------



## staceface (Feb 2, 2015)

they are def sending out oxblood, some girls on depop have already got theirs!


----------



## rockin (Feb 2, 2015)

My Illamasqua order arrived yesterday, and my Models Own stuff came today.  I'm loving the Chrome nail polishes, and the Oval Plum one.  Not so sure on the Rhubarb and custard one, though.

  I love the Illamasqua palette, and like the lipsticks swatched on my hand, but I haven't been able to try them on my lips yet as my lip is a little split from getting dry.


----------



## Erinaceina (Feb 2, 2015)

Damn. I'll have to go and see if I can find Cambon anywhere tomorrow. I'd hoped to wait another week because I'm planning to get Red Red Red stuff this week, but it sounds like if I wait, it might be gone everywhere. Almost any other Chanel lipstick, I'd just let it go, but Cambon is the first Chanel lipstick I ever coveted, but somehow I've never got around to getting it.


----------



## staceface (Feb 3, 2015)

Yay oxblood came!


----------



## Ode (Feb 3, 2015)

staceface said:


> Yay oxblood came!


  Woohooo!!!!! Still waiting for the post :-D


----------



## pnfpn (Feb 3, 2015)

http://britishbeautyblogger.com/chanel-rouge-coco-relaunch-2015/ A blog post about them here


----------



## mkoparanova (Feb 3, 2015)

pnfpn said:


> http://britishbeautyblogger.com/chanel-rouge-coco-relaunch-2015/ A blog post about them here


  Thank you, I saw this in the morning. I might go check out the old ones while they are still available. 


Has anyone taken advantage of the mini TF lipstick offer on HoF? I wanted to order one of the new nail polishes and the cream es, but the mini lipstick keeps disappearing from my bag. I'll wait until they fix it.


----------



## rockin (Feb 4, 2015)

My MAC orders arrived today - one with the postman and the other with a courier.

  The Hot Sensation beauty powder is very finely milled, and a lovely colour.  The 3 Red Red Red eyeshadows are OK, but nothing special (so why do I always feel the need to buy them?) and the Rouge Combustion nail lacquer is nice and sparkly without feeling rough to the touch.

  The Ultimate lipsticks are very nice, especially Vogue En Violet, which I think is similar in colour to Midnight Mambo, which is one of my favourites.  I can't directly compare the two, though, as I 'tidied' my desk recently and now can't find Midnight Mambo.  Vogue En Violet didn't last very long on my lips, but I have had food and drink since applying it, so it's not too surprising.  I wouldn't say it's one of my longer lasting lippies, though.


----------



## rockin (Feb 4, 2015)

In the Big Brother house, Katie Price is giving Katie Hopkins a makeover.

  I think she's rather overdoing the contouring


----------



## MissLiLaC (Feb 4, 2015)

rockin said:


> In the Big Brother house, Katie Price is giving Katie Hopkins a makeover.  I think she's rather overdoing the contouring


  :haha:


----------



## Erinaceina (Feb 4, 2015)

rockin said:


> My MAC orders arrived today - one with the postman and the other with a courier.
> 
> The Hot Sensation beauty powder is very finely milled, and a lovely colour.  The 3 Red Red Red eyeshadows are OK, but nothing special (so why do I always feel the need to buy them?) and the Rouge Combustion nail lacquer is nice and sparkly without feeling rough to the touch.
> 
> The Ultimate lipsticks are very nice, especially Vogue En Violet, which I think is similar in colour to Midnight Mambo, which is one of my favourites.  I can't directly compare the two, though, as I 'tidied' my desk recently and now can't find Midnight Mambo.  Vogue En Violet didn't last very long on my lips, but I have had food and drink since applying it, so it's not too surprising.  I wouldn't say it's one of my longer lasting lippies, though.


What are you thinking of using Hot Sensation for? Blush, highlighter, all over? I'm going to hit my local counter tomorrow. I'm definitely (well, almost definitely) getting Toxic Tale, and probably the red eyeshadow, but I've been wondering about Hot Sensation.


----------



## rockin (Feb 4, 2015)

Erinaceina said:


> What are you thinking of using Hot Sensation for? Blush, highlighter, all over? I'm going to hit my local counter tomorrow. I'm definitely (well, almost definitely) getting Toxic Tale, and probably the red eyeshadow, but I've been wondering about Hot Sensation.


 
  I'm not entirely sure yet.  It's probably too pale to use as a blush, even for me.  I'll either use it as highlighter or all over - I'm going to have to test it out.


----------



## Erinaceina (Feb 4, 2015)

rockin said:


> I'm not entirely sure yet.  It's probably too pale to use as a blush, even for me.  I'll either use it as highlighter or all over - I'm going to have to test it out.


Cool. I'll have to see what it looks like tomorrow. I thought it looked too pale for a blush, but I wasn't sure. The only beauty powder I own is Peaceful, which is definitely a bronzer on me


----------



## kirstw91 (Feb 4, 2015)

Managed to get toxic tale from house of Fraser, the red, red, red lipsticks seem to be on for £14, I've also managed to get a backup of the sourpuss technakohl liner, it seems to be vanishing from places now and I'm obsessed with it at the moment!


----------



## rockin (Feb 5, 2015)

Just looked at the MAC site again, and of the Ultimate Collection lipsticks only Audacious and Ravishingly Rich aren't yet sold out. 

  It says Sold Out rather than Out Of Stock; I thought this collection was supposed to be permanent?  The whole collection is showing as Limited Edition.



  Did anyone get the Mystery Powder?  Do you get a refill included with it?


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 5, 2015)

rockin said:


> Just looked at the MAC site again, and of the Ultimate Collection lipsticks only Audacious and Ravishingly Rich aren't yet sold out.
> 
> It says Sold Out rather than Out Of Stock; I thought this collection was supposed to be permanent?  The whole collection is showing as Limited Edition.
> 
> ...


  That's odd. Oh well, if it is LE, it's not the end of the world. Although I would've liked 4 lipsticks from it, I don't need them and saving £80 doesn't hurt either.

  By the way, Red, Red, Red is up on Debenhams if anyone's interested.


----------



## rockin (Feb 5, 2015)

Just tried MAC Chat.  Lavinia tells me that you do get a refill with the Mystery Powder, and that they are aware it doesn't mention it on the site.  They are going to be fixing that.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 5, 2015)

rockin said:


> Just tried MAC Chat.  Lavinia tells me that you do get a refill with the Mystery Powder, and that they are aware it doesn't mention it on the site.  They are going to be fixing that.


  Did you ask whether the collection is really LE?


----------



## rockin (Feb 5, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Did you ask whether the collection is really LE?


Should have done, but forgot, sorry.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 5, 2015)

rockin said:


> Should have done, but forgot, sorry.


  That's okay. x


----------



## rockin (Feb 5, 2015)

I've just applied Hot Sensation all over.  I moisturised first and let it sit for a while, then applied the powder.  The few small dry patches I have showed up, so I sprayed with Urban Decay All-nighter (would have used Fix Plus, but the UD was sitting on my desk), and it gives a subtle glow.


----------



## Wattodolly (Feb 5, 2015)

Has anyone tried using the Debenhams 10% off beauty code JM79, its doesn't seem to be working for me?!?!?!?


----------



## ghopkins91 (Feb 5, 2015)

The Nars blush & contour palette is up on Space NK & Nars. Payday isn't for another fortnight, I hope it doesn't sell out!


----------



## Littlemissdee (Feb 5, 2015)

Wattodolly said:


> Has anyone tried using the Debenhams 10% off beauty code JM79, its doesn't seem to be working for me?!?!?!?


  I used it this morning but it won't work on mac items.


----------



## Erinaceina (Feb 5, 2015)

I went into town today and got my haul: Toxic Tale, Hot Sensation, and Strike While Haute. I also got Coppertone, although I shouldn't have, because I've been coveting it for ages.


----------



## rockin (Feb 6, 2015)

My Mystery Powder arrived this morning (I used the free next day delivery and free sample code MACTREAT) and it does indeed have a refill with it.  It doesn't feel as heavy as I thought it would - the Gareth Pugh Elude compact felt much heavier, as I recall.  I don't have it to hand to compare.

  Just as others have said, the back of the puff stuck to the mirror.  The powder itself is very soft to the touch, and very finely milled.  I haven't tried it out yet, though.

  The free sample was a mini tube of False Lashes Extreme Black.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 6, 2015)

FYI: Most of the Ultimate lipsticks are back in stock on the Mac website!


----------



## mkoparanova (Feb 7, 2015)

Armani Eye tints are up on Harvey Nichols, 27 pounds


----------



## Erinaceina (Feb 7, 2015)

Has anyone got Night is Young from Red Red Red? There are a couple left in stock at various places, and I'm very tempted to get it, but I wondered if anyone had any opinions.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 8, 2015)

Just been to London and can confirm that Harrods do have the Ultimate collection. I tested Marque and Vogue en Violet, but decided not to get either. I ordered Femme de Luxe and Catharina from Mac on Friday and tested those as well, and I'm very happy with those two.

  Also, Guerlain fans, both Harrods and Selfridges sell the new Poudre de Soie powder. It's like Cruel Gardenia, but more bronze than pink. Gorgeous and still light enough to be a highlighter. Got one, of course!


----------



## mkoparanova (Feb 9, 2015)

The Cinderella collection will be available in Harrods on 6.03 and everywhere else on 13.03.
  source: http://www.thesundaygirl.com/2015/02/the-daily-beauty-report-090215.html


----------



## ghopkins91 (Feb 9, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> The Cinderella collection will be available in Harrods on 6.03 and everywhere else on 13.03.
> source: http://www.thesundaygirl.com/2015/02/the-daily-beauty-report-090215.html


  I was just heading here to write the same thing!

  I wonder if it is going to be at all counters or just freestanding MAC stores??


----------



## mkoparanova (Feb 9, 2015)

ghopkins91 said:


> I was just heading here to write the same thing!
> 
> I wonder if it is going to be at all counters or just freestanding MAC stores??


  Probably at all counters, I think she would've mentioned it otherwise. What are you getting from the collection?


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 9, 2015)

Is it just me that's completely uninterested in the Cinderella collection? Nothing appeals to me whatsoever. :dunno: It's all too pink and the glosses are practically colourless.


----------



## ghopkins91 (Feb 9, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Probably at all counters, I think she would've mentioned it otherwise. What are you getting from the collection?


  I'm just thinking back to Maleficent because that wasn't all counters.   I'm after the eyeshadow palette & Royal Ball Lipstick. I'd love the Mystery Princess powder too but I'll see if funds permit. I want quite a few things from Pencilled In, Wash & Dry and MAC is Beauty so I need to budget!!  What will you get from Cinderella?


----------



## ghopkins91 (Feb 9, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Is it just me that's completely uninterested in the Cinderella collection? Nothing appeals to me whatsoever. :dunno: It's all too pink and the glosses are practically colourless.


  Oooh I love it! It is exactly what I had hoped for. But I am a neutral freak! I would've loved to see a blush though


----------



## mkoparanova (Feb 9, 2015)

ghopkins91 said:


> What will you get from Cinderella?


  I want to see the BP but I'll buy it only if I really really like it. I want some lip pencils too and some lipsticks from the Julia Petit and Giambattista Valli collections. The Wash&Dry packaging is horrible IMO, so I'll probably skip it.


----------



## Erinaceina (Feb 9, 2015)

ghopkins91 said:


> What will you get from Cinderella?


I'm interested in Royal Ball, both the powders, and Little Black Bow, but it really depends what I get from Toledo and Pencilled In, and how much I want to try to save for the May collections. I really try not to bitch about products I don't want - after all, there's stuff I've loved that other people haven't 'got'. But the Studio eye gloss? It would be an utter disaster on my hooded lids, and I can't imagine it working much better on 'normal' lids. Apart from that, though, I hate the idea of anything sticky on my eyelids. 

  I ended up caving and getting the Red Red Red gloss. It was too pretty and I have nothing like it in my collection. Plus, I have no self control.


----------



## ghopkins91 (Feb 9, 2015)

Erinaceina said:


> I'm interested in Royal Ball, both the powders, and Little Black Bow, but it really depends what I get from Toledo and Pencilled In, and how much I want to try to save for the May collections. I really try not to bitch about products I don't want - after all, there's stuff I've loved that other people haven't 'got'. But the Studio eye gloss? It would be an utter disaster on my hooded lids, and I can't imagine it working much better on 'normal' lids. Apart from that, though, I hate the idea of anything sticky on my eyelids.   I ended up caving and getting the Red Red Red gloss. It was too pretty and I have nothing like it in my collection. Plus, I have no self control.


  The eye glosses (inc. those previously released) have been such gorgeous colours but I certainly agree that they would be a disaster to use!


----------



## mkoparanova (Feb 10, 2015)

The Bao Bao Wan collection will be exclusive to MAC stores, Selfridges and Harrods and will be released in March! I'm really excited about it!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 10, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> The Bao Bao Wan collection will be exclusive to MAC stores, Selfridges and Harrods and will be released in March! I'm really excited about it!


  And online I presume.

  I love the eyeshadow palette, definitely getting it. Not sure about the rest yet.


----------



## mkoparanova (Feb 10, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> And online I presume.
> 
> I love the eyeshadow palette, definitely getting it. Not sure about the rest yet.


  Oh yes, online too. I want the BP, 1 or 2 lipsticks, a NP and maybe the palette. I don't have any VPF eyeshadows, so I want to see it first.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 10, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Oh yes, online too. I want the BP, 1 or 2 lipsticks, a NP and maybe the palette. I don't have any VPF eyeshadows, so I want to see it first.


  Well the swatches I've seen of the eyeshadow palletttte are gorgeous!


----------



## mkoparanova (Feb 10, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Well the swatches I've seen of the eyeshadow palletttte are gorgeous!


  That's why I'm considering it! I've never bought any of their limited edition palettes, I don't know why I assume that the quality is not as good as the one of their permanent eyeshadows


----------



## rockin (Feb 12, 2015)

Miley is up on the MAC site.


----------



## mkoparanova (Feb 12, 2015)

rockin said:


> Miley is up on the MAC site.


  Thank you! I ordered the lipglass.


----------



## pnfpn (Feb 12, 2015)

It's in Debs too. I bought VGM lipstick earlier today


----------



## isaxmw (Feb 12, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Just been to London and can confirm that Harrods do have the Ultimate collection. I tested Marque and Vogue en Violet, but decided not to get either. I ordered Femme de Luxe and Catharina from Mac on Friday and tested those as well, and I'm very happy with those two.
> 
> Also, Guerlain fans, both Harrods and Selfridges sell the new Poudre de Soie powder. It's like Cruel Gardenia, but more bronze than pink. Gorgeous and still light enough to be a highlighter. Got one, of course!


  Any idea whether the Guerlain poudre de soie is in store only at Harrods/Selfridges??? I can't seem to find it online.
  Didn''t know it's also available over in the UK, hopefully its not sold out yet...


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 13, 2015)

isaxmw said:


> Any idea whether the Guerlain poudre de soie is in store only at Harrods/Selfridges??? I can't seem to find it online.
> Didn''t know it's also available over in the UK, hopefully its not sold out yet...


  No idea, sorry. You could phone them and ask if they can sell you one over the phone? I've done that before. You pay delivery anyway, so it's the same cost.


----------



## beautycool (Feb 13, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> No idea, sorry. You could phone them and ask if they can sell you one over the phone? I've done that before. You pay delivery anyway, so it's the same cost.


  Ah I would of loved that too x  Oh well just stick to my chanel highlighter I supose x  I think I prob like the guerlain one better though


----------



## mkoparanova (Feb 15, 2015)

The Guerlain highlighter is still available in Harrods! 




  If anyone wants to buy this set, bear in mind that it looks nothing like this IRL! The yellow one is super pale and the blue one is lighter purplish blue. They are also 6 ml each, the regular ones are 13 ml.


----------



## shakinstevens89 (Feb 17, 2015)

So I wasn't going to get this but I'm glad I did.. It's all for a good cause 





  Viva glam Miley


----------



## rockin (Feb 20, 2015)

Check in your local Poundland for Rimmel lipsticks.  I bought 3 yesterday - 080 One Of A Kind, 085 Royalty and one of the 'Kate' ones in 06.  I think they had a couple more, but I didn't have much cash on me.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 20, 2015)

rockin said:


> Check in your local Poundland for Rimmel lipsticks.  I bought 3 yesterday - 080 One Of A Kind, 085 Royalty and one of the 'Kate' ones in 06.  I think they had a couple more, but I didn't have much cash on me.


  And TKMaxx has lots of Illamasqua nail polishes for £3. 99!


----------



## rockin (Feb 21, 2015)

Shahleena has tweeted that Toledo is scheduled to go online in the UK on Thursday 26th February.


----------



## alittleginger (Feb 22, 2015)

Excited!!! Although I really regret not buying Oxblood early when it was up as a glitch, as I'm not really interested in the other 3647 shades of red


----------



## staceface (Feb 22, 2015)

Anyone know when we're getting  bao bao wan?


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 22, 2015)

And do we know which one is going to be Mac online only?


----------



## mkoparanova (Feb 22, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> And do we know which one is going to be Mac online only?


  I had an online chat with someone at mac last week, she didn't know the release date for Bao Bao Wan but she didn't know the one for Cinderella too and we already knew it. She just said it'll be in March. Maybe we'll get them on the same day as in the USA. BBW will be only online, in MAC stores, Harrods and Selfridges. Cinderella will be available on MAC counters too.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 22, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I had an online chat with someone at mac last week, she didn't know the release date for Bao Bao Wan but she didn't know the one for Cinderella too and we already knew it. She just said it'll be in March. Maybe we'll get them on the same day as in the USA. BBW will be only online, in MAC stores, Harrods and Selfridges. Cinderella will be available on MAC counters too.


  Thank you. I don't care about Cinderella, but I really want to get the eyeshadow palette from BBW. Is Toledo going to be online only as well? I just want a blush, so will live if I miss out, but still it would be good to know.


----------



## rockin (Feb 22, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you. I don't care about Cinderella, but I really want to get the eyeshadow palette from BBW. Is Toledo going to be online only as well? I just want a blush, so will live if I miss out, but still it would be good to know.


  That would be useful to know.  I want a blush from Toledo, a few things from Cinderella and a couple from Bao Bao, and it would help with budgeting if I knew I could get some of the things from HoF or Debenhams and get points as well.  I have some Debenhams beautyclub points and HoF vouchers to spend.


----------



## mkoparanova (Feb 22, 2015)

I had a chat with someone again but she didn't know anything. She told me that they don't have a specific date for the Toledo collection yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But yes, it's going to be online only - MAC, Harrods. Selfridges, Harvey Nichols.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 22, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I had a chat with someone again but she didn't know anything. She told me that they don't have a specific date for the Toledo collection yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  They are useless. But thanks for confirming that it will be online only, then I'll know not to wait for Debenhams/HoF. Only want a few things anyway, won't lose too many points,


----------



## rockin (Feb 23, 2015)

According to British Beauty Blogger, the Julia Petit collection is scheduled to come out here in the UK on March 19th.


----------



## MissLiLaC (Feb 23, 2015)

rockin said:


> According to British Beauty Blogger, the Julia Petit collection is scheduled to come out here in the UK on March 19th.


  will that be online or in store?


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 23, 2015)

MissLiLaC said:


> will that be online or in store?


  According to BBB it's both, but online first (as usual).


----------



## mkoparanova (Feb 23, 2015)

So are we getting a new collection every Thursday this month? Or maybe cinderella and bao bao wan will be released on the same day.. Do you know anyhing about pencilled in? I might go to a counter tomorrow and I hope they have more information.


----------



## MissLiLaC (Feb 23, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> According to BBB it's both, but online first (as usual).


  Cheers  I'm glad I want to swatch it first in store before I buy ~


----------



## MissLiLaC (Feb 23, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> So are we getting a new collection every Thursday this month? Or maybe cinderella and bao bao wan will be released on the same day.. Do you know anyhing about pencilled in? I might go to a counter tomorrow and I hope they have more information.


  yeah I'm wondering about pencilled in as well, cause in the US toledo and P.I were released on the same day so will it be the same here~~


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 24, 2015)

Debenhams has 10% off all make up plus you get a £5 giftcard if you order over £40. Off to buy Viva Glam Miley l/s and one of the new Bobbi Brown trio blushes.


----------



## mkoparanova (Feb 24, 2015)

I went to a counter today, the SA I talked to didn't know anything. I had to describe the whole Bao Bao Wan collection, so she can finally remember that she has seen it and that it is coming out in March 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She didn't even know about Toledo.. 
I saw the new nail polishes, they weren't on a display though. I'm not sure if they are being released now or I just haven't seen them before. I liked 2 of them but not enough to buy them. 



I just remembered that I saw Cyber World lip liner! It was in the box with the other liners and I was about to ask the SA about it but I saw a friend and then I forgot. I don't see them online but maybe they'll put them up on Thursday.


----------



## alittleginger (Feb 25, 2015)

Hi ladies, I was wondering if you could give me some advice. Do any of you sell your makeup online? I'm trying to get rid of some stuff at the moment (it's only been swatched), ebay took my listing off bc it's classified as 'used'. I know on here we have a clearance bin, but does is get a lot of uk buyers? I don't have a blog so can't do a blog sale so I wondered if you had suggestions. Thanks a lot


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Feb 25, 2015)

alittleginger said:


> Hi ladies, I was wondering if you could give me some advice. Do any of you sell your makeup online? I'm trying to get rid of some stuff at the moment (it's only been swatched), ebay took my listing off bc it's classified as 'used'. I know on here we have a clearance bin, but does is get a lot of uk buyers? I don't have a blog so can't do a blog sale so I wondered if you had suggestions. Thanks a lot :bigstar:


  First time I've posted on this thread (I'm usually talking in the collection threads). I've  sold some used stuff on eBay, I always say that I've swatched it once or twice. Or if I have used it or spilt a bit of pigment by accident, I say that I can't select the used option and say that it has been used. I don't sell used lipsticks on there


----------



## chelsea1126 (Feb 25, 2015)

Following


----------



## beautycool (Feb 25, 2015)

alittleginger said:


> Hi ladies, I was wondering if you could give me some advice. Do any of you sell your makeup online? I'm trying to get rid of some stuff at the moment (it's only been swatched), ebay took my listing off bc it's classified as 'used'. I know on here we have a clearance bin, but does is get a lot of uk buyers? I don't have a blog so can't do a blog sale so I wondered if you had suggestions. Thanks a lot :bigstar:


    Hi ooohhhhh what do you have  Can you pm me  I maybe interested x


----------



## beautycool (Feb 25, 2015)

Hi guys not make up related but mmmm went to Woking quickly today with the hubby  Just went into three shops quickly in the centre  Was wondering if there were a few make up places there to buy make up  Saw debenhams we walked past that lol  Not been out since Xmas to the shops  But didn't stay    Anyhow maybe going again at some point  When hubby's off  If not is there a tom ford in guildford  Anyone know ?  I'm trying to get testers of tom ford foubdation  Begore I buy online  I don't hardly go to the shops now  I know that before we moved last year  Tom ford foundation not sold at bentalls Kingston  So I don't know and I don't think there's any samples  on ebays either  So I suppose I have to go in and look if there's one in guildford and if we go there


----------



## beautycool (Feb 25, 2015)

beautycool said:


> Hi guys not make up related but mmmm went to Woking quickly today with the hubby  Just went into three shops quickly in the centre  Was wondering if there were a few make up places there to buy make up  Saw debenhams we walked past that lol  Not been out since Xmas to the shops  But didn't stay    Anyhow maybe going again at some point  When hubby's off  If not is there a tom ford in guildford  Anyone know ?  I'm trying to get testers of tom ford foubdation  Begore I buy online  I don't hardly go to the shops now  I know that before we moved last year  Tom ford foundation not sold at bentalls Kingston  So I don't know and I don't think there's any samples  on ebays either  So I suppose I have to go in and look if there's one in guildford and if we go there


   Thanks for any help / advise  I suppose none of you lovely ladies work for tom ford lol  That you could send me a few samples lol  No chance ! Have I lol


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 25, 2015)

beautycool said:


> So I suppose I have to go in and look if there's one in guildford and if we go there


  If there's a TF counter in Guildford it will be in HoF. I can't remember if there is one, sorry. Check their website, maybe you can find out what counters there are in Guildford.


----------



## alittleginger (Feb 26, 2015)

Toledo is up on Selfridges!!


----------



## laurzrah (Feb 26, 2015)

Do we know if it's just on Selfridges? It says it's an exclusive. I don't want to pay Selfridges delivery if I can avoid it ...


----------



## beautycool (Feb 26, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> If there's a TF counter in Guildford it will be in HoF. I can't remember if there is one, sorry. Check their website, maybe you can find out what counters there are in Guildford.


   Hi Hun thank you will try and phone them sometime that's if I can get me hubby to take me


----------



## rockin (Feb 26, 2015)

laurzrah said:


> Do we know if it's just on Selfridges? It says it's an exclusive. I don't want to pay Selfridges delivery if I can avoid it ...


 
  I don't want to pay delivery either.  I hope they just mean they got it a week or two before anyone else.

  MAC online should get it, whatever happens.


----------



## charlee93 (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## dancewithme (Feb 26, 2015)

Just put in my Toledo and Bao Bao orders. I forced myself to skip Victoriana lipstick, because I couldn't justify buying ALL the red lippies! No doubt the other lippies will arrive and I'll be completely underwhelmed when I put them in my lipstick holder with a zillion other reds :-/


----------



## charlee93 (Feb 26, 2015)

Was this on Selfridges? My mac page hasn't got them on yet! X


----------



## dancewithme (Feb 26, 2015)

On the mac site! Selfridges repeatedly refuse to accept my paypal account so I don't even try with them anymore.


----------



## Joni (Feb 26, 2015)

I've been checking the Mac UK website all morning and don't see the bao bao collection .


----------



## MissLiLaC (Feb 26, 2015)

Joni said:


> I've been checking the Mac UK website all morning and don't see the bao bao collection .


  Go through the sitemap


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 26, 2015)

Joni said:


> I've been checking the Mac UK website all morning and don't see the bao bao collection .


  Click on the site map at the bottom and you can see all new collections.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 26, 2015)

MissLiLaC said:


> Go through the sitemap


  What she said, lol.


----------



## Joni (Feb 26, 2015)

MissLiLaC said:


> Go through the sitemap


  Thanks. Got the eyeshadows but im gutted the lavander jade lipstick is gone as I wanted that the most.


----------



## rockin (Feb 26, 2015)

I finally managed to get my Toledo and Bao Bao order through - checkout seems to take forever to load when there's a new collection up, even if I sign in first.


----------



## rockin (Feb 26, 2015)

Joni said:


> Thanks. Got the eyeshadows but im gutted the lavander jade lipstick is gone as I wanted that the most.


 
  I promise I didn't take your Lavender Jade - I just got Burmese Kiss.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Feb 26, 2015)

Nearly had a heart attack i though the mia moretti collection was the summer one come early! lucky for me it's just permanent items 
  i want soem of the pencils but id rather swatch in person if possible as most mac pencils pull too cool on me.


----------



## mkoparanova (Feb 26, 2015)

Thank you! I ordered the palette and Summer opal! I want some of the lip liners from Pencilled in but I'll get them from HoF or Debenhams.


----------



## charlee93 (Feb 26, 2015)

Thankyou so much guys! Got the bao palette and lipstick (nude one I already forgot the name lol) going to wait for the big Mia morelli collection. Have my eye on the pastel palette! X


----------



## Joni (Feb 26, 2015)

rockin said:


> I promise I didn't take your Lavender Jade - I just got Burmese Kiss.


  All the lipsticks were lovely but I wouldn't suit them. I'll just need to find a dupe somewhere.


----------



## rockin (Feb 26, 2015)

I'll be getting my Pencilled In from HoF or Debenhams for the points and TopCashBack, and I have some vouchers to spend, too.

  Does anyone know if you can use more than one voucher at a time on Debenhams website?


----------



## laurzrah (Feb 26, 2015)

Ordered 2 f the blushes and 3 of the lipsticks from Toledo. Success!


----------



## rockin (Feb 26, 2015)

I'm just hoping I was right ordering the Toledo blushes by name.  The colour swatches are wrong - typical MAC.  I ordered Ripe Peach and Kindergarten Red, as I already have Azalea Blossom from when it came out before.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 26, 2015)

rockin said:


> I'm just hoping I was right ordering the Toledo blushes by name.  The colour swatches are wrong - typical MAC.  I ordered Ripe Peach and Kindergarten Red, as I already have Azalea Blossom from when it came out before.


  Yeah, me too, I ordered Kindergarten Red as I have the other two already.

  Also got the Bao Bao Wan highlighter and eyeshadow palette! Yay!

  On another note, my Viva Glam Miley lipstick and Bobbi Brown Calypso Cheek Palette have just arrived from Debenhams. So pretty!


----------



## Joni (Feb 26, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Yeah, me too, I ordered Kindergarten Red as I have the other two already.
> 
> Also got the Bao Bao Wan highlighter and eyeshadow palette! Yay!
> 
> On another note, my Viva Glam Miley lipstick and Bobbi Brown Calypso Cheek Palette have just arrived from Debenhams. So pretty!


  I really liked the highlighter but it looked very similar to a Michael Kors bronzer I have, which is more like a beauty powder/blush than bronzer. Will Bao Bao Wan only be available online in the UK?


----------



## mkoparanova (Feb 26, 2015)

Joni said:


> I really liked the highlighter but it looked very similar to a Michael Kors bronzer I have, which is more like a beauty powder/blush than bronzer. Will Bao Bao Wan only be available online in the UK?


  I think it will be available in Selfridges, Harrods, one Harvey Nichols (I don't remember where) and MAC stores.


----------



## ghopkins91 (Feb 26, 2015)

Can't believe how little is sold out. I have just woke up from a night shift & was hoping it'd all be sold out by the time I was awake so I could avoid temptation...

  Glad to see the Cinderella notification bar on the homepage though!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 26, 2015)

ghopkins91 said:


> Can't believe how little is sold out. I have just woke up from a night shift & was hoping it'd all be sold out by the time I was awake so I could avoid temptation...
> 
> Glad to see the Cinderella notification bar on the homepage though!


  Probably because they've only just put the new collections up not long ago. Not everyone is as savvy as we are to look at the site map!


----------



## MissLiLaC (Feb 26, 2015)

Joni said:


> All the lipsticks were lovely but I wouldn't suit them. I'll just need to find a dupe somewhere.


  Do ya have Dodgy girl from Osbournes collection? I think it is a dupe for Lavender jade~ Only interested in Opera from Toledo and 2/3 lip pencils from pencilled in~ waiting for in store release to swatch and decide


----------



## beautycool (Feb 26, 2015)

I managed to get the bronzer  Missed the cinderalla had to go food shopping with the hubby even though I been stalking for that in morning lol till 12 lunchtime and went out at 1  Think it launched 130 here  USA timings would be about 830 am ? Or around then maybe 730 some are 6 hours behind x some are more behind x depends what but of us   Anyhows I'm waiting for cinders x may try snag some from states


----------



## Erinaceina (Feb 27, 2015)

Damn, I'd completely forgotten about the Bao collection, so I've missed it now. For Toledo, I'm holding out for the store release, but hoping for Oxblood l/g and Barbecue and Victoriana l/s. My choice of lipsticks is dependent on how they look in the store, though. I don't have a properly pinky-red lipstick, so I'll be going for whichever one fits that category best. I'm almost certainly not going to get Oxblood l/s, but I'll take Kinda Sexy along to check how they look on my skin. And if Cinderella's released soon, I'll be completely screwed. 

  ... And now Debenhams is just mocking me by having 10% off Guerlain's Rosy Silk.


----------



## staceface (Feb 28, 2015)

Does anyone have a Mac sto near them getting the bao bao wan collection?


----------



## mkoparanova (Feb 28, 2015)

For those interested in the Armani Eye tints: they are £27 on the official website and Harrods and £32 on HoF!!! That's the first time I've ever seen such a big difference in the prices - £5 is a really big increase for something that costs £27! I wrote them an email and they replied that they don't "price match with other retailers" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Really? Even with Armani?? I'm really disappointed because I make 80% of my beauty purchases in HoF.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 28, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> For those interested in the Armani Eye tints: they are £27 on the official website and Harrods and £32 on HoF!!! That's the first time I've ever seen such a big difference in the prices - £5 is a really big increase for something that costs £27! I wrote them an email and they replied that they don't "price match with other retailers"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Whoa! That is crazy.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 28, 2015)

My Mac order has arrived already, very impressed. Love everything I got. Kindergarten Red is actually really subtle, so good for us pale chicks.


----------



## beautycool (Feb 28, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> My Mac order has arrived already, very impressed. Love everything I got. Kindergarten Red is actually really subtle, so good for us pale chicks.


   Ah I'm still waiting for my boa bao order x hopefully Monday  maybe tueday it's got to come before hubby's off work again  ( Thursday ) lol  Would love to see a swatch Hun  Enjoy your goodies ️️️


----------



## dancewithme (Feb 28, 2015)

I'm working away this weekend but really hoping my bao and toledo things are there when I get home! Completely forgot I had a next day delivery code or I could have been wearing them now :-(


----------



## Lisianthus (Feb 28, 2015)

Are the Toledo and Bao Bao Wan collections going to be available online Debenhams, HOF, and John Lewis?  I live miles away from a store and don't fancy taking a trip.


----------



## rockin (Mar 1, 2015)

Lisianthus said:


> Are the Toledo and Bao Bao Wan collections going to be available online Debenhams, HOF, and John Lewis?  I live miles away from a store and don't fancy taking a trip.


  Bao Bao is MAC online only, and I believe Toledo may be as well.  I don't live anywhere near a store or counter, either.


----------



## rockin (Mar 1, 2015)

Just checked on the MAC site, and my Toledo/Bao Bao order is showing as "In Warehouse".  Keeping my fingers crossed that I get everything I ordered.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 1, 2015)

rockin said:


> Just checked on the MAC site, and my Toledo/Bao Bao order is showing as "In Warehouse".  Keeping my fingers crossed that I get everything I ordered.


  Oh no, hope you get everything you ordered. Mine came on Friday.


----------



## rockin (Mar 1, 2015)

Got my dispatch email through at last - everything I ordered is coming my way 



  Will HoF and Debenhams be getting Cinderella?   I'm sure I read somewhere that Toledo was meant to be MAC online only; Selfridges isn't exactly accessible for most people (other than online), unlike Debenhams and HoF, so you would think MAC would want a wider audience, to get their product out there.  With Selfridges charging for delivery, and after they didn't come through with the cashback they owed me, I prefer not to order from them.


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 1, 2015)

rockin said:


> Got my dispatch email through at last - everything I ordered is coming my way
> 
> 
> 
> Will HoF and Debenhams be getting Cinderella?   I'm sure I read somewhere that Toledo was meant to be MAC online only; Selfridges isn't exactly accessible for most people (other than online), unlike Debenhams and HoF, so you would think MAC would want a wider audience, to get their product out there.  With Selfridges charging for delivery, and after they didn't come through with the cashback they owed me, I prefer not to order from them.


  I just looked for my post in this tread - they told me in a chat that Cinderella will be on counters too but that was a few weeks ago.


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 2, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Whoa! That is crazy.


  Just an update - the price has been changed. I hope the people who have ordered get a refund.


----------



## ghopkins91 (Mar 2, 2015)

Sounds like Cinderella will be at all locations, I'm sure British Beauty Blogger & The Sunday Girl said the same as him. I'm so excited for it!


----------



## rockin (Mar 2, 2015)

I've just had an email from Selfridges - they have Toledo, which they say is exclusive to Selfridges.


----------



## Erinaceina (Mar 2, 2015)

rockin said:


> I've just had an email from Selfridges - they have Toledo, which they say is exclusive to Selfridges.


Gah. I hope not. I'll try to call my local MAC counter today.


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (Mar 3, 2015)

Toledo is up on Debenhams.  Look in the individual categories to find the stuff. Pencilled in is also up.  Ok. I see the toledo eyeshadows but not the blush yet. But i am sure its all coming soon.


----------



## rockin (Mar 3, 2015)

My MAC order arrived today.  I'm especially liking Kindergarten Red, and the packaging of the Bao Bao Wan collection, but I'm disappointed that Burmese Kiss doesn't look pink on me - I had been hoping it was a beautiful bright pink.  It's definitely more coral - Toxic Tale springs to mind, although I am unable to compare the two.  It looks paler in the tube than I had expected, too. 

  Victoriana is definitely a pinky red, but with no other makeup on I have to blot it down to make it wearable on me.


----------



## dingaling666 (Mar 3, 2015)

Quote:Originally Posted by *rockin* 



Selfridges have tweeted that the Urban Decay Naked Vault sold out in 1 minute!



Tahh thank you so much for this ! You lot on here are so clever ! I would never know anything if I didn't read all this ! Much appreciated!


----------



## Erinaceina (Mar 3, 2015)

rockin said:


> I've just had an email from Selfridges - they have Toledo, which they say is exclusive to Selfridges.


I just spoke to my local MAC counter, which is Harvey Nichols in Leeds. They say that they will have Toledo, which is coming out on Thursday, along with Pencilled In. They're getting Cinderella on the following Thursday. This store never seems to get stuff which is 'exclusive', so I guess that this confirms that Toledo and Cinderella will be coming out everywhere.


----------



## Littlemissdee (Mar 3, 2015)

MakeMeUp79 said:


> Toledo is up on Debenhams.  Look in the individual categories to find the stuff. Pencilled in is also up.  Ok. I see the toledo eyeshadows but not the blush yet. But i am sure its all coming soon.


  Thanks for letting us know. I just ordered 3 lipsticks. I get to collect it tomorrow yay.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 3, 2015)

rockin said:


> My MAC order arrived today.  I'm especially liking Kindergarten Red, and the packaging of the Bao Bao Wan collection, but I'm disappointed that Burmese Kiss doesn't look pink on me - I had been hoping it was a beautiful bright pink.  It's definitely more coral - Toxic Tale springs to mind, although I am unable to compare the two.  It looks paler in the tube than I had expected, too.   Victoriana is definitely a pinky red, but with no other makeup on I have to blot it down to make it wearable on me.


  Do you have Viva Glam Miley? It's a really nice bright pink. Just wearing it today and love it.


----------



## beautycool (Mar 3, 2015)

This arrived today I'm really liking it )) so happy with it   Ps I got the miley lipgloss and lipstick  It's still at my friends in USA though  same as my limited ed urban decay palette  And guerlain paradise lippy lol what ever it's called been so long I can't rember what it's called


----------



## Lisianthus (Mar 3, 2015)

staceface said:


> Does anyone have a Mac sto near them getting the bao bao wan collection?


 
  I chatted with MAC online and it seems only the Pro Stores are getting this, specifically the Soho and Covent Garden stores.  The department stores getting this collection will be Selfridges, Harvey Nichols and Harrods.  She also mentioned FSS Liverpool (???) and Brown Thomas in Ireland.

  Toledo will be in all locations.


----------



## HayleyW19 (Mar 3, 2015)

what time do the collections normally launch on the mac website?


----------



## rockin (Mar 3, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Do you have Viva Glam Miley? It's a really nice bright pink. Just wearing it today and love it.


  I do indeed, despite initially saying I wasn't going to get it because I can't stand Miley.  It's a great colour for me.  I didn't get the gloss, though, as I rarely wear gloss because I hate getting my long hair stuck on it when it's windy outside, which it is rather a lot in recent years.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 3, 2015)

rockin said:


> I do indeed, despite initially saying I wasn't going to get it because I can't stand Miley.  It's a great colour for me.  I didn't get the gloss, though, as I rarely wear gloss because I hate getting my long hair stuck on it when it's windy outside, which it is rather a lot in recent years.


  I didn't get it for Miley either, but because it's a lovely colour. Glad you like it. Same here with gloss, I have so many and I hardly wear them. But equally, haven't bought any in ages, so that's good.


----------



## inconspicuous (Mar 3, 2015)

So it might be a long shot but I totally missed the online launch of Bao Bao Wan - does anybody have one of the department stores nearby (or the pro store even) and think they could try to pick me up a Lavender Jade lipstick?  I'll be stalking Selfridges' website but not sure whether they'll get the collection online or not.


----------



## beautycool (Mar 3, 2015)

rockin said:


> I do indeed, despite initially saying I wasn't going to get it because I can't stand Miley.  It's a great colour for me.  I didn't get the gloss, though, as I rarely wear gloss because I hate getting my long hair stuck on it when it's windy outside, which it is rather a lot in recent years.


   Not bought none since playland and pedro  Tell a lie I bought one lol from the lighting coll  With the silver specks  And one purple type gloss from a Coll too can't think what though lol  I never bought a gloss to go over a lippy before so I had too lol I got long hair half way down my back  I sometimes have it up if I know I be wearing gloss  Or I just hold onto it if and when I get out my car lol  I can't wait for them though  Still at my mates with my other goodies I have bought  It's going to be like Xmas when my box arrives )))


----------



## beautycool (Mar 3, 2015)

Ps with my order of bao bao wan coll I had a next day delievery code  So girlies if you order you too will get a code for nect time  Upto a certain date x


----------



## beautycool (Mar 3, 2015)

Ps just thought I can order cinderella and try get it here next day if that works like that  Got to order before 3 I think to get next day


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 4, 2015)

inconspicuous said:


> So it might be a long shot but I totally missed the online launch of Bao Bao Wan - does anybody have one of the department stores nearby (or the pro store even) and think they could try to pick me up a Lavender Jade lipstick?  I'll be stalking Selfridges' website but not sure whether they'll get the collection online or not.


  BBW is Mac online only, so department stores won't be getting it. Sorry you missed it.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Mar 4, 2015)

inconspicuous said:


> So it might be a long shot but I totally missed the online launch of Bao Bao Wan - does anybody have one of the department stores nearby (or the pro store even) and think they could try to pick me up a Lavender Jade lipstick?  I'll be stalking Selfridges' website but not sure whether they'll get the collection online or not.


pixiwoos blog mentions it will be in harrods, selfridges and harvey nichols, mac pro stores in london and the free standing store in liverpool.


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 4, 2015)

kerry-jane88 said:


> pixiwoos blog mentions it will be in harrods, selfridges and harvey nichols, mac pro stores in london and the free standing store in liverpool.


  I was told the same thing in a few MAC live chats and also I called Harrods two days ago, they confirmed it but they didn't have a date.


----------



## Lisianthus (Mar 4, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I was told the same thing in a few MAC live chats and also I called Harrods two days ago, they confirmed it but they didn't have a date.


  Live chat told me the release date for BBW and Toledo is March 5th.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 4, 2015)

Lisianthus said:


> If you don't have any luck stalking Selfridges, it might be worth giving one of the Pro Stores or the Liverpool store and asking if they will ship products to you.
> 
> Live chat told me the release date for BBW and Toledo is March 5th.


  Oh that's cool then. Hope those who missed it will get it from Selfrdiges and co.


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 4, 2015)

Lisianthus said:


> If you don't have any luck stalking Selfridges, it might be worth giving one of the Pro Stores or the Liverpool store and asking if they will ship products to you.
> 
> Live chat told me the release date for BBW and Toledo is March 5th.


  Thank you! Is that the online release date for Selfridges? I won't be able to go tomorrow but I think Harrods or one of the pro stores will still have them on Friday.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 4, 2015)

beautycool said:


> Upto a certain date x


  I didn't get a code despite ordering directly from Mac.


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 4, 2015)

The code is MACTREAT but it only works once. I got it in 3 orders but I could only use it the first time - free next day delivery + mini mascara.


----------



## Lisianthus (Mar 4, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Thank you! Is that the online release date for Selfridges? I won't be able to go tomorrow but I think Harrods or one of the pro stores will still have them on Friday.


  You're welcome!  March 5th is the date for in store releases.  I don't have any info on Selfridges online release.  I just looked and it not up on Selfridges yet.


----------



## beautycool (Mar 4, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> I didn't get a code despite ordering directly from Mac.


  Oh that's weird I had ordered directly from mac too


----------



## beautycool (Mar 4, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> The code is MACTREAT but it only works once. I got it in 3 orders but I could only use it the first time - free next day delivery + mini mascara.


  Not sure if mine same as that I will look later prob is  And there's a expirery date too x


----------



## beautycool (Mar 4, 2015)

And hey I maybe starting a new job working in a school local to me twice a week  For now but can do extra when hubby's off as always crying out for staff when staff are poorley  I have just taken my documents up there to support the crb check or what ever it's called  and I'm seeing them again Friday  Anyhows I'm hoping to get the position  It won't pay a lot  But still enough for BILLS LOL  Has anyone got the new beauty powder  From bao wan omg it's so nice I put some on my cheeks today  With one of the blushes from acqua Coll


----------



## rockin (Mar 4, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> The code is MACTREAT but it only works once. I got it in 3 orders but I could only use it the first time - free next day delivery + mini mascara.


 
  They've sent me a card with it on with every order recently, despite the fact that it only works once.  They list it on the invoice too, so they know they've already sent you one.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 4, 2015)

rockin said:


> They've sent me a card with it on with every order recently, despite the fact that it only works once.  They list it on the invoice too, so they know they've already sent you one.


  Oh, I threw all the papers away that came in the package. Oops.


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 4, 2015)

Has anyone had problems with the Toledo blushes, Azalea Blossom in particular? I got mine a few hours ago and it has zero pigmentation. I swiped my finger more than 10 times and I got only a subtle purple sheen. I tried with a clean white brush, it remained white. The surface is very shiny, I think there is some film. It's not that cold, so I don't think it's frozen, even though the blush was really cold, when I received it.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 4, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Has anyone had problems with the Toledo blushes, Azalea Blossom in particular? I got mine a few hours ago and it has zero pigmentation. I swiped my finger more than 10 times and I got only a subtle purple sheen. I tried with a clean white brush, it remained white. The surface is very shiny, I think there is some film. It's not that cold, so I don't think it's frozen, even though the blush was really cold, when I received it.


  I only got Kindergarten Red and that's fine. Try scraping the surface gently perhaps.


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 4, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> I only got Kindergarten Red and that's fine. Try scraping the surface gently perhaps.


  I just removed the top layer with tape and it's fine now. I hope that I won't have to do it again.


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (Mar 4, 2015)

Bao bao wan is up on selfridges. Lavender jade is already sold out. I am starting to doubt there was ever any stock of that lipstick anyway!


----------



## NiaEveral (Mar 4, 2015)

OMG I set an alarm so I check I could buy Lavender Jade for it's Selfridges release and it is already sold out; I can't believe this! I managed to get everything else I wanted online by chance as I was checking the website by chance on that day... Will they allow me to buy more than one in store; I know they can be funny about LE items sometimes?


----------



## PeachTwist (Mar 5, 2015)

Does anyone know when we're getting Cinderella?


----------



## rockin (Mar 5, 2015)

PeachTwist said:


> Does anyone know when we're getting Cinderella?


 
  From what I understand, it's Harrods on 6th March and everywhere else on 13th March.   Those dates are Fridays, though, and I thought collections usually came out on Thursays.  I'm suspecting that it might appear on the MAC site today.


----------



## PeachTwist (Mar 5, 2015)

PeachTwist said:


> Does anyone know when we're getting Cinderella?
> 
> 
> From what I understand, it's Harrods on 6th March and everywhere else on 13th March.   Those dates are Fridays, though, and I thought collections usually came out on Thursays.  I'm suspecting that it might appear on the MAC site today.


  Thanks.  I'm trying to decide whether or not I want one of the powders.


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (Mar 5, 2015)

NiaEveral said:


> OMG I set an alarm so I check I could buy Lavender Jade for it's Selfridges release and it is already sold out; I can't believe this! I managed to get everything else I wanted online by chance as I was checking the website by chance on that day... Will they allow me to buy more than one in store; I know they can be funny about LE items sometimes?


girl. That lipstick was gone at 515am when i woke up. I am sure the employees got all n it never went up on the website


----------



## Georgina525 (Mar 5, 2015)

Hi everyone, don't know if this has been said yet but I was on debenhams website checking to see if they got Bao Bao Wan as selfridges was already sold out of lavender kiss but they seem to have two cinderella items up? They're showing the two lipstick (but they are out of stock) and also the eye glosses: lightly tauped is out of stock but pearl varnish is in stock if anyone wants to try and nab it? The eye glosses aren't on my wish list but just incase anyone was interested  ps i've been following the toledo, bao bao wan and cinderella launches on here so thought i'd finally start posting haha!


----------



## NiaEveral (Mar 5, 2015)

I went instore to Mac Selfridges Oxford Street they said that Lavender Jade hasnt been delivered yet... They got the rest though...


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 5, 2015)

Georgina525 said:


> Hi everyone, don't know if this has been said yet but I was on debenhams website checking to see if they got Bao Bao Wan as selfridges was already sold out of lavender kiss but they seem to have two cinderella items up? They're showing the two lipstick (but they are out of stock) and also the eye glosses: lightly tauped is out of stock but pearl varnish is in stock if anyone wants to try and nab it? The eye glosses aren't on my wish list but just incase anyone was interested  ps i've been following the toledo, bao bao wan and cinderella launches on here so thought i'd finally start posting haha!


  Welcome to the thread! Thanks for the info. I checked and the powers are up too, but OOS. I'm thinking about whether to get Coupe D'Chic, but I aready have so many highlighters, so I'm not sure.


----------



## NiaEveral (Mar 5, 2015)

Mac Carnaby Street dont have it either. Its not open but I can see through the window. I sound like a stalker lol.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Mar 5, 2015)

Stalking for cinderella from today! I just want the beauty powder. Doesn't look like you can buy Mac from Harrods online?


----------



## beautycool (Mar 5, 2015)

Georgina525 said:


> Hi everyone, don't know if this has been said yet but I was on debenhams website checking to see if they got Bao Bao Wan as selfridges was already sold out of lavender kiss but they seem to have two cinderella items up? They're showing the two lipstick (but they are out of stock) and also the eye glosses: lightly tauped is out of stock but pearl varnish is in stock if anyone wants to try and nab it? The eye glosses aren't on my wish list but just incase anyone was interested  ps i've been following the toledo, bao bao wan and cinderella launches on here so thought i'd finally start posting haha!


  Hi !!!!  Just to say it may not of launches on debenhams site  Being it says everything out of stock I reckon it launch later but I could be wrong xx


----------



## beautycool (Mar 5, 2015)

Georgina525 said:


> Hi everyone, don't know if this has been said yet but I was on debenhams website checking to see if they got Bao Bao Wan as selfridges was already sold out of lavender kiss but they seem to have two cinderella items up? They're showing the two lipstick (but they are out of stock) and also the eye glosses: lightly tauped is out of stock but pearl varnish is in stock if anyone wants to try and nab it? The eye glosses aren't on my wish list but just incase anyone was interested  ps i've been following the toledo, bao bao wan and cinderella launches on here so thought i'd finally start posting haha!


   Also welcome to spectra !!!!!


----------



## beautycool (Mar 5, 2015)

maybe they were sold out on debs but I realise that some things do come up as out of stock till later


----------



## rockin (Mar 5, 2015)

I can't see any of the collection on Debenhams site


----------



## beautycool (Mar 5, 2015)

I ain't bothered looking  I'm waiting for it to pop up on mac x  Website but don't know when and I need to pop out lol


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 5, 2015)

rockin said:


> I can't see any of the collection on Debenhams site


  You have to look within the categories. Edit: They're gone for now, they're probably updating the site. You also can't see the What's new section, it comes up with an error message.


----------



## NiaEveral (Mar 5, 2015)

You have to go the Categories bit instead of the collections bit... I can see but its grayed out Im guessing its not available yet...  I might get the eyeshadows... I dont have most of the shades and it looks like a nice mix of shade but I dont know...


----------



## rockin (Mar 5, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> You have to look within the categories.


Just have, and I can only see the eyegloss, albeit without a picture added.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 5, 2015)

rockin said:


> Just have, and I can only see the eyegloss, albeit without a picture added.


  Yeah, they're not up anymore.


----------



## rockin (Mar 5, 2015)

Thank you for confirming that I'm not going mad LOL


----------



## beautycool (Mar 5, 2015)

See told you they don't have it up yet that's why it said sold out or out of stock  Isn't that right that debs always does that   Just asked mac when the Cinderella comes out they said Tomorow  Then I asked online they didn't get back to me lol  Sometimes it's Fridays instore and Thursdays launch online  I rember dodgy girl come back on the mac uk site at 5 pm  Think that launched at 5 pm that say or that was a second chance for us to get the make up Coll again  The osbourne x


----------



## beautycool (Mar 5, 2015)

It prob is tomorw that it launches online then a week after instore boo hoo   fed up waiting x what's everyone going to get x


----------



## Littlemissdee (Mar 5, 2015)

beautycool said:


> It prob is tomorw that it launches online then a week after instore boo hoo   fed up waiting x what's everyone going to get x


  Thanks for the info. I definitely want free as a butterfly and happily ever after lipglass but I only want to get those items from debenhams. Free £5 gift card and quidco 3% cashback. How about yourself?


----------



## ghopkins91 (Mar 5, 2015)

I'm after the eyeshadow palette & Royal Ball lipstick, my lovely mum is treating me to the Mystery Princess powder for passing my exam!   I've just phoned my local MAC and they are launching next Fri. They always launch on Fridays though & not Thursdays!


----------



## Littlemissdee (Mar 5, 2015)

ghopkins91 said:


> I'm after the eyeshadow palette & Royal Ball lipstick, my lovely mum is treating me to the Mystery Princess powder for passing my exam!   I've just phoned my local MAC and they are launching next Fri. They always launch on Fridays though & not Thursdays!


  The eyeshadow palette looks great but I just bought the bao bao one and can't really justify it. Royal looks so yum. I wasn't going to get anything but I want almost everything. Royal ball is looking amazing with the lipglass especially. Your mother is lovely. My mum would kill me if she knew how much I've spent on mac this month.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 5, 2015)

I may get Coupe D'Chic beauty powder, but won't lose sleep over it. I don't really need it and I've just bought the Bao Bao Wan highlighter.


----------



## Erinaceina (Mar 5, 2015)

I was told next Thursday in my store. When I went in to get my Toledo bits, I could see that they already had the Cinderella stuff in the drawers, but it wasn't on sale.


----------



## beautycool (Mar 5, 2015)

Yer I don't think I get any powders as love the one from bao bao wan  Good choice I made there  Oohhhhh it's so lovely glad it came when hubby at work x lol xxx I wore it today and yesterday and it's oh I'm in love xx


----------



## beautycool (Mar 5, 2015)

Stalk like mad Tomorow cannot wait  But still haven't sorted my list out yet  No to lippys well I may get one  Yes to the shadow palette and the glitter  I would like one pigment not sure which  Mascara too and maybe one eye gloss  But mmmm that's a lot  I may take hubby's card and order something on his card too lol


----------



## ghopkins91 (Mar 5, 2015)

Littlemissdee said:


> The eyeshadow palette looks great but I just bought the bao bao one and can't really justify it. Royal looks so yum. I wasn't going to get anything but I want almost everything. Royal ball is looking amazing with the lipglass especially. Your mother is lovely. My mum would kill me if she knew how much I've spent on mac this month.


  I know, she's fab! She lives literally less than 5mins walk from a counter too so sometimes she goes for me on launch days if I can't!   I hope I have a daughter one day so I can do the same lol!


----------



## nailsandteapots (Mar 5, 2015)

Hi everyone!
  I'm new to this site but I see if I ever need any help cosmetics wise this in the place to go!
  I'm seriously stressing out about the UK release of the Cinderella Collection tomorrow - I am scared I won't get anything!


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 5, 2015)

nailsandteapots said:


> Hi everyone!
> I'm new to this site but I see if I ever need any help cosmetics wise this in the place to go!
> I'm seriously stressing out about the UK release of the Cinderella Collection tomorrow - I am scared I won't get anything!









 I think the chance of not getting anything is reeeeeeally small, as the collection will be released in MAC and all department stores. I didn't want anything but now I'm eyeing a few things, I'll go to a few stores tomorrow and I'll decide. The packaging was bothering me but it looks much better on some of the recent pics and videos I've seen.


----------



## nailsandteapots (Mar 5, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I think the chance of not getting anything is reeeeeeally small, as the collection will be released in MAC and all department stores. I didn't want anything but now I'm eyeing a few things, I'll go to a few stores tomorrow and I'll decide. The packaging was bothering me but it looks much better on some of the recent pics and videos I've seen.


I hope so! I'm just worrying as I have no idea what time to expect the release so don't know wether it'll be early morning or afternoon!
  Annoyingly I'm working in the afternoon and I'll kick myself if I miss it!
  Thanks for the reassurance! Haha


----------



## MissLiLaC (Mar 5, 2015)

Erinaceina said:


> I was told next Thursday in my store. When I went in to get my Toledo bits, I could see that they already had the Cinderella stuff in the drawers, but it wasn't on sale.


  I hope my store releases it thursday as well  I'm going away friday so can't go then


----------



## Erinaceina (Mar 5, 2015)

MissLiLaC said:


> I hope my store releases it thursday as well  I'm going away friday so can't go then


----------



## beautycool (Mar 6, 2015)

Hi all  Mac says stores next week and launching today online  But mmmm really a release online on a Friday weird  Mac never hardly launches on a Friday everything else been a Thursday  I know that as I have always ordered on a Thursday even in USA it's Thursdays  Anyhows mac lies lol


----------



## FashionDoll (Mar 6, 2015)

beautycool said:


> Hi all  Mac says stores next week and launching today online  But mmmm really a release online on a Friday weird  Mac never hardly launches on a Friday everything else been a Thursday  I know that as I have always ordered on a Thursday even in USA it's Thursdays  Anyhows mac lies lol


  Thanks for the info! Haven't been on Specktra for a while other than to sell because of health problems. Plus been on a no buy and Specktra just enables me way too much lol. But I've been very excited about this collection and wanting a few things. I desperatly want the e/s palette, Mystery Princess bp and Royal Ball l/s. Guess I'll be stalking Mac all day today. Do we know if it's just Mac online today or does anyone think other retailers like Debenhams might launch online today?


----------



## beautycool (Mar 6, 2015)

FashionDoll said:


> Thanks for the info! Haven't been on Specktra for a while other than to sell because of health problems. Plus been on a no buy and Specktra just enables me way too much lol. But I've been very excited about this collection and wanting a few things. I desperatly want the e/s palette, Mystery Princess bp and Royal Ball l/s. Guess I'll be stalking Mac all day today. Do we know if it's just Mac online today or does anyone think other retailers like Debenhams might launch online today?


  Hi Hun welcome back sorry to hear about your health problems Hun   I'm not sure if it's debenhams today either  A few of the girls had said they saw items on the debs website and said out of stock that's because they prob were getting website ready for stock  That always happens  Anyhows what mac says and does are two diff things sometimes Why do I have a feeling everywhere and everything is launching on the 10 th lol  But that's a Tuesday lol  This is all doing my head in  As thought it be up on debs first thing but nope  I can't even find nothing on debs site representing any of the names   Madness I wonder if launching today on mac site  I rather buy some from debs to upp my points  And get free delievery  Even though I have one delievery code with mac  Some others do too ))) Hope your feeling a little better and I know how you mean about coming on here spending money ha ha !!!! Not good  Tbh I join the threads again as have to catch up on nearly every thread on 30 pages each thread maybe more somryimes Where do people get there time from to sit on here tbh lol It's madness as mostly it's all the same people keeping the thread up   I ain't got time to sit on here all day catching up I try too but it don't work  I have caught up with this thread and cinderella  Omg by the end of today I'm going to be about 30 pages behind on the Cinderella yet again lol


----------



## beautycool (Mar 6, 2015)

Apperntly releasing in stores next week  I reckon next Thursday maybe before  I know in the USA sometimes they launch in department stores on the Monday  But I know we are. Diffrent  Plus sometimes nordstrom releases a coll before actual mac in the USA  They have done with playland I think and aa


----------



## FashionDoll (Mar 6, 2015)

beautycool said:


> Hi Hun welcome back sorry to hear about your health problems Hun   I'm not sure if it's debenhams today either  A few of the girls had said they saw items on the debs website and said out of stock that's because they prob were getting website ready for stock  That always happens  Anyhows what mac says and does are two diff things sometimes Why do I have a feeling everywhere and everything is launching on the 10 th lol  But that's a Tuesday lol  This is all doing my head in  As thought it be up on debs first thing but nope  I can't even find nothing on debs site representing any of the names   Madness I wonder if launching today on mac site  I rather buy some from debs to upp my points  And get free delievery  Even though I have one delievery code with mac  Some others do too ))) Hope your feeling a little better and I know how you mean about coming on here spending money ha ha !!!! Not good  Tbh I join the threads again as have to catch up on nearly every thread on 30 pages each thread maybe more somryimes Where do people get there time from to sit on here tbh lol It's madness as mostly it's all the same people keeping the thread up   I ain't got time to sit on here all day catching up I try too but it don't work  I have caught up with this thread and cinderella  Omg by the end of today I'm going to be about 30 pages behind on the Cinderella yet again lol


  Thank you so much! I've really missed being on here, everyone is so kind. I definitely haven't missed this Mac madness though having to stalk all day!  I'm the same I can never keep up with the threads they move so fast, I don't know how others do it.   I would prefer to get things from Debenhams too for the points, but I'm so excited about this collection I don't care where I get it from, just wherever launches first. I saw people's posts about Debenhams showing some of the Cinderella bits yesterday which made me wonder if they're planning on launching today aswell. I just want it to launch already!


----------



## Georgina525 (Mar 6, 2015)

MAC Cinderella is up!


----------



## FashionDoll (Mar 6, 2015)

Georgina525 said:


> MAC Cinderella is up!


 Can't find it?


----------



## Georgina525 (Mar 6, 2015)

FashionDoll said:


> Can't find it?


If you click on site map, that is at the bottom of the page. You can find it there


----------



## ghopkins91 (Mar 6, 2015)

http://www.maccosmetics.co.uk/whats_new/14307/New-Collections/MAC-Cinderella/index.tmpl


----------



## FashionDoll (Mar 6, 2015)

Georgina525 said:


> If you click on site map, that is at the bottom of the page. You can find it there


 Thank you so much!!! Got my order in, so happy right now! I had been searchin item names and couldn't find them, never thought about the site map. Got Royal Ball, Mystery Princess and the e/s palette. Wonder how fast it will sell out. Hope everybody gets what they wanted!!


----------



## ghopkins91 (Mar 6, 2015)

Waaahhh I want to order online!! I want it now. But I have a voucher that can only be used in store. Boooo!


----------



## FashionDoll (Mar 6, 2015)

ghopkins91 said:


> Waaahhh I want to order online!! I want it now. But I have a voucher that can only be used in store. Boooo!


  Aww im sorry! Only a week until store launch, hope it goes quick for you and you get your goodies.


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 6, 2015)

I ordered Mystery Princess and Glass slipper, I want to see a few other things before I buy them.


----------



## Georgina525 (Mar 6, 2015)

FashionDoll said:


> Thank you so much!!! Got my order in, so happy right now! I had been searchin item names and couldn't find them, never thought about the site map. Got Royal Ball, Mystery Princess and the e/s palette. Wonder how fast it will sell out. Hope everybody gets what they wanted!!


No problem! I went a bit crazy and refreshed the site map from around 5am this morning haha! I managed to get everything I wanted - Royal Ball, Happily Ever After, Coup d'Chic, Eye shadow palette and the pigments! So i'm very happy as was worried it would all sell out before I could get what I want!


----------



## FashionDoll (Mar 6, 2015)

Georgina525 said:


> No problem! I went a bit crazy and refreshed the site map from around 5am this morning haha! I managed to get everything I wanted - Royal Ball, Happily Ever After, Coup d'Chic, Eye shadow palette and the pigments! So i'm very happy as was worried it would all sell out before I could get what I want!


  I'm glad you were able to get everything you wanted! I was considering the lip glasses in both glass slipper and happily ever after but I just don't wear lipgloss very much and I could only afford a few things so had to limit to my 3 must haves. I couldn't decide between mystery princess or coup d'chic too but went for mystery princess. Everything in this collection looks gorgeous. I love Disney and Cinderella so I had to get some things. Everything is so pretty. I couldn't sleep last night because I was so worried about missing out on what I wanted. I kept waking up every hour to refresh and check if it had launched on Mac, Debenhams and Selfridges. On my phone though so I always forget about the site map when I'm on the mobile sites.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Mar 6, 2015)

Used code MACTREAT for free next day delivery, the checkout was glitching all over the place, and I've ended up being charged £6.50 for it. Rang up and they said I'd have to cancel and reorder (er no) so now they're checking that I did actually enter the code and will ring me back ffs!


----------



## FashionDoll (Mar 6, 2015)

Just got the Mac email about the Cinderella collection. I think thats actually the quickest they've ever emailed after launching, it's normally hours later when most stuffs already sold out.


----------



## FashionDoll (Mar 6, 2015)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Used code MACTREAT for free next day delivery, the checkout was glitching all over the place, and I've ended up being charged £6.50 for it. Rang up and they said I'd have to cancel and reorder (er no) so now they're checking that I did actually enter the code and will ring me back ffs!


  That's awful, I hope they manage to sort it for you! I actually was going to use that promo code but forgot to use it because I was rushing to get my order in.


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 6, 2015)

FashionDoll said:


> Just got the Mac email about the Cinderella collection. I think thats actually the quickest they've ever emailed after launching, it's normally hours later when most stuffs already sold out.


  I just logged in to post about it, I'm really surprised! I also got a despatch email, they are very efficient today


----------



## FashionDoll (Mar 6, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I just logged in to post about it, I'm really surprised! I also got a despatch email, they are very efficient today :lol:


  Wow that's very efficient for them to have despatched already. I hope they send my order soon.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Mar 6, 2015)

FashionDoll said:


> That's awful, I hope they manage to sort it for you! I actually was going to use that promo code but forgot to use it because I was rushing to get my order in.


  It's a glitch because you can't get next day delivery on a Friday, you'd have to select Saturday next day delivery, is what Cs said on the Fone. They will refund me the charge but it won't come until Monday, fine by me!  Does remind me that I need to be more careful checking out though, it's been a while since I've stalked a collection though!   The last collection I got up at the crack of dawn for was the Hayley Williams one!


----------



## beautycool (Mar 6, 2015)

Missed it all damn  I just got back from the school and I gave the job I start Monday  I was stalking before I left too lol Any hoes I had the white glitter in me bag  And every password I had entered was wrong a few secs later it said nothing was in my shopping bag  It sucks big time   I doubt I can get into store x  Feeling gutted as stalked this morning  But feeling better in a way as landed myself a job  And we have only just moved here late August last year and landed myself a job already  around my LO nursery times  so I'm feeling proud ATM  too lol I had to give my job up last year to move here  Crazy    I'm glad everyone got what they wanted  I entered the code and it said delievery Monday  But can't now as nothing in my cart


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 6, 2015)

I've talked myself out of buying Cope D'Chic, I really don't need it. Will probably go and have a look on Friday in person and if still available, might pick it up in HoF, but not fussed either way.


----------



## rockin (Mar 6, 2015)

I missed it, and everything I wanted is already sold out.  I just hope I don't miss it going up on Debenhams or HoF.


----------



## FashionDoll (Mar 6, 2015)

kerry-jane88 said:


> It's a glitch because you can't get next day delivery on a Friday, you'd have to select Saturday next day delivery, is what Cs said on the Fone. They will refund me the charge but it won't come until Monday, fine by me!  Does remind me that I need to be more careful checking out though, it's been a while since I've stalked a collection though!   The last collection I got up at the crack of dawn for was the Hayley Williams one!


  Glad they're going to refund you anyway your order will come Monday. I haven't stalked since Osbournes, so not that long but still been quite a while. That was the last collection I was really excited for and got quite a lot from. I got a couple lipsticks from the Matte collection in Autumn too but I didn't have to stalk for them.


----------



## FashionDoll (Mar 6, 2015)

beautycool said:


> Missed it all damn  I just got back from the school and I gave the job I start Monday  I was stalking before I left too lol Any hoes I had the white glitter in me bag  And every password I had entered was wrong a few secs later it said nothing was in my shopping bag  It sucks big time   I doubt I can get into store x  Feeling gutted as stalked this morning  But feeling better in a way as landed myself a job  And we have only just moved here late August last year and landed myself a job already  around my LO nursery times  so I'm feeling proud ATM  too lol I had to give my job up last year to move here  Crazy    I'm glad everyone got what they wanted  I entered the code and it said delievery Monday  But can't now as nothing in my cart


  I'm sorry you didn't get what you wanted, but there's still Debenhams and other online retailers. A huge congrats on your new job!! Well done that's really great!


----------



## rockin (Mar 6, 2015)

Oops, double post.  I don't know how that happened


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Mar 6, 2015)

[@]beautycool[/@]congrats on the job!!


----------



## MissLiLaC (Mar 6, 2015)

Erinaceina said:


> I'll be going back into the centre of town on Monday or Tuesday, and I'll double check with the counter then. Obviously, I can't guarantee that it'll be the same with your store, but it might help. I'm probably getting Royal Ball and one of the face powders, but if I don't like the colours when I see them in person, I'll see what I can get from Toledo instead.


  Cheers :flower:


----------



## rockin (Mar 6, 2015)

Debenhams have Tweeted:

  Didn't manage to get your hands on MAC Cinderella? Don't panic! It'll be available in selected Debenhams stores and online from 13th March.


----------



## MissLiLaC (Mar 6, 2015)

Did anyone manage to get both lipglasses? Help me ladies decide which one I should get!


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Mar 6, 2015)

rockin said:


> Debenhams have Tweeted:  Didn't manage to get your hands on MAC Cinderella? Don't panic! It'll be available in selected Debenhams stores and online from 13th March.


  I have the week off work, I would finally have a look at LBB and possibly buy


----------



## rockin (Mar 6, 2015)

I do hope Debenhams have separate stock for in store and online, or I'm going to miss out completely.


  They have now Tweeted:


  Desperate to buy MAC Cinderella? It'll be available online at http://Debenhams.com  from 17th March and in store on 13th March.


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Mar 6, 2015)

rockin said:


> I do hope Debenhams have separate stock for in store and online, or I'm going to miss out completely.
> 
> 
> They have now Tweeted:
> ...


  Most of the time they do this the other way around 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. But maybe you can call/email the store, to ask about the stock?


----------



## rockin (Mar 6, 2015)

allthingsmakeup said:


> Most of the time they do this the other way around
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  There's no store anywhere near me that sells MAC.  I have to rely on ordering online every time.


----------



## MissLiLaC (Mar 6, 2015)

I was wondering if the store releases it on Friday, when do they get the delivery? will they have it in Thursday? And if they do will they let me test out some of the items if I went in Thursday, if not buy?


----------



## beautycool (Mar 6, 2015)

FashionDoll said:


> I'm sorry you didn't get what you wanted, but there's still Debenhams and other online retailers. A huge congrats on your new job!! Well done that's really great!


  Hi thank you  Should of been starting on Monday  But not sure now  After little one had to go docs today at 1.30  After he developed yet another tempurture of 39.5  ( been ill on and off with ear infections since last nov ) been given three or four lots of antibiotics this year one last year )  And doc sent us straight to hospital ears were ok He didn't like doc shining light I. His face  And his tummy hurt and was hard ish  Doc didn't know what was wrong but he suspected meningitis or appendicitis  Which we didn't get told that till we got to hosputal . But hubby had said in car  It could be meningitis  Got to hosputal brilliant staff better than Kingston hosputal children's a and e  My sons heartbeat was raised to 145 they called it tachy cardic  And they put some magic hand cream on him both backs of hands got bloods to be taken  And they didn't know if needed a surgeon due to maybe appendicitus or a pedetrician for meningitis or what ever it was  Omg I was nearly fainting as I have heart problem myself  I wasn't feeling to well  And thought that he could just die  I have never ever ever thought he would till today omg  Apart from when he had a convulsion fit a few weeks bk due to high temp  Anyhows he got taken and admitted on to children's ward  And had to go for chest x ray and have bloods taken and urine sample  Found out through chest x ray and bloods his got mild phemonia  Left any later  would of got worse   Weird it only came on this afternoon his temp  Been normal through week even went to nursery  Last week was when we saw a doc again  His been down the surgery every time antibiotics run out as he was getting worse when finished antibiotics  Anyhow got more now for three days one does a day to treat phemonia  So I'm hoping it clears it up xxx Never been scared in all my life ( well for few years )  Sorry for long story


----------



## beautycool (Mar 6, 2015)

beautycool said:


> Hi thank you  Should of been starting on Monday  But not sure now  After little one had to go docs today at 1.30  After he developed yet another tempurture of 39.5  ( been ill on and off with ear infections since last nov ) been given three or four lots of antibiotics this year one last year )  And doc sent us straight to hospital ears were ok He didn't like doc shining light I. His face  And his tummy hurt and was hard ish  Doc didn't know what was wrong but he suspected meningitis or appendicitis  Which we didn't get told that till we got to hosputal . But hubby had said in car  It could be meningitis  Got to hosputal brilliant staff better than Kingston hosputal children's a and e  My sons heartbeat was raised to 145 they called it tachy cardic  And they put some magic hand cream on him both backs of hands got bloods to be taken  And they didn't know if needed a surgeon due to maybe appendicitus or a pedetrician for meningitis or what ever it was  Omg I was nearly fainting as I have heart problem myself  I wasn't feeling to well  And thought that he could just die  I have never ever ever thought he would till today omg  Apart from when he had a convulsion fit a few weeks bk due to high temp  Anyhows he got taken and admitted on to children's ward  And had to go for chest x ray and have bloods taken and urine sample  Found out through chest x ray and bloods his got mild phemonia  Left any later  would of got worse   Weird it only came on this afternoon his temp  Been normal through week even went to nursery  Last week was when we saw a doc again  His been down the surgery every time antibiotics run out as he was getting worse when finished antibiotics  Anyhow got more now for three days one does a day to treat phemonia  So I'm hoping it clears it up xxx Never been scared in all my life ( well for few years )  Sorry for long story


  Hence why I'm still up now  I'm trying to go slerp but poor bub keeps waking up screaming out  Or choking through out  his sleep as per usual  Or coughing


----------



## ghopkins91 (Mar 6, 2015)

beautycool said:


> Hence why I'm still up now  I'm trying to go slerp but poor bub keeps waking up screaming out  Or choking through out  his sleep as per usual  Or coughing


  Oh no! Must be so scary & worrying for you! Hope he gets better soon, sending lots of love your way xx


----------



## stacilx (Mar 7, 2015)

MissLiLaC said:


> I was wondering if the store releases it on Friday, when do they get the delivery? will they have it in Thursday? And if they do will they let me test out some of the items if I went in Thursday, if not buy?


  The stores all had their deliverys yesterday as some stands across the country accidentally sold a few pieces before they were supposed to and mac head office went mental but I know they all have them there already in the draws but aren't allowed to sell them until Friday 13th, some people were able to reserve bits yesterday at the stores that had accidentally sold stuff but I think they would've stopped doing that by now!!


----------



## beautycool (Mar 7, 2015)

ghopkins91 said:


> Oh no! Must be so scary & worrying for you! Hope he gets better soon, sending lots of love your way xx


   Hi thank you   I have had 3 hours sleep  poor little man  Hubby got him downstairs so I can go bk to sleep if need be  I feel awful you know when been up all night worrying and checking and giving him water if take it  I'm hoping he get better quickly too with his meds


----------



## FashionDoll (Mar 7, 2015)

beautycool said:


> Hi thank you   I have had 3 hours sleep  poor little man  Hubby got him downstairs so I can go bk to sleep if need be  I feel awful you know when been up all night worrying and checking and giving him water if take it  I'm hoping he get better quickly too with his meds


  I am so sorry about your little boy! I really hope everythings ok and he gets better very soon! I can only imagine how you must be feeling. Thinking of you both and sending love!


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Mar 7, 2015)

beautycool said:


> Hi thank you   I have had 3 hours sleep  poor little man  Hubby got him downstairs so I can go bk to sleep if need be  I feel awful you know when been up all night worrying and checking and giving him water if take it  I'm hoping he get better quickly too with his meds


  Get well soon, little man


----------



## beautycool (Mar 7, 2015)

FashionDoll said:


> I am so sorry about your little boy! I really hope everythings ok and he gets better very soon! I can only imagine how you must be feeling. Thinking of you both and sending love!


 Thank you means a lot  I feel so alone right now  As family are far  and cannot easily get here I'm tired and have a stack full of washing up to do  But suppose that can wait  Hubby's off work too so his got little one whilst I try sleep or just lounge in bed  I didn't wanna write on here but we all support each other on here and I just needed to chat  So thank you everyone


----------



## beautycool (Mar 7, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Get well soon, little man


  Thank you means a lot  ️️


----------



## rockin (Mar 7, 2015)

Your son is more important than work or housework.  I hope he gets better soon.  Try to take advantage of your husband looking after him and get yourself some sleep so you're better able to cope xxx


----------



## beautycool (Mar 7, 2015)

rockin said:


> Your son is more important than work or housework.  I hope he gets better soon.  Try to take advantage of your husband looking after him and get yourself some sleep so you're better able to cope xxx


  Hi yes I know  I haven't done none  It's just in a mess and I can't live in mess lol Anyhows been sleeping on and off  But thank you for your mesage Hun )) ️


----------



## Alysha Rankin (Mar 9, 2015)

Does anyone know when anymore stock will be out or where from


----------



## MissLiLaC (Mar 9, 2015)

Alysha Rankin said:


> Does anyone know when anymore stock will be out or where from


  According to Debenhams twitter it will be online(Debs) the 17th 6am~~ and in store this Friday the 13th (although I'm secretly hoping it will be released in store Thursday the 12th because new collections usually are out Thursdays in my local store which happens to be in a Debs)   





Erinaceina said:


> I was told next Thursday in my store. When I went in to get my Toledo bits, I could see that they already had the Cinderella stuff in the drawers, but it wasn't on sale.


----------



## beautycool (Mar 9, 2015)

thought it was the 13 th online lol  Oh so it's the following Tuesday debenhams are getting it ?really  If that's the case I can hopefully order before I go work then so I won't miss out )))  Well I supose even if it launches Friday  I can still buy if comes out at 6 am Such a long wait now  Don't they release on line first


----------



## MissLiLaC (Mar 10, 2015)

beautycool said:


> thought it was the 13 th online lol  Oh so it's the following Tuesday debenhams are getting it ?really  If that's the case I can hopefully order before I go work then so I won't miss out )))  Well I supose even if it launches Friday  I can still buy if comes out at 6 am Such a long wait now  Don't they release on line first


----------



## Erinaceina (Mar 10, 2015)

I just spoke to HN in central Leeds and Debenhams at the White Rose Centre, and they both confirmed that they'll have the collection on Friday, even though HN had previously said Thursday.


----------



## MissLiLaC (Mar 10, 2015)

Erinaceina said:


> I just spoke to HN in central Leeds and Debenhams at the White Rose Centre, and they both confirmed that they'll have the collection on Friday, even though HN had previously said Thursday.


  Ahh too bad  thanks for sharing


----------



## Erinaceina (Mar 10, 2015)

MissLiLaC said:


> Ahh too bad  thanks for sharing


I'm seriously thinking of skipping this collection and just getting a couple more bits from Toledo. There is so much I like from Toledo, and it would be a complete pain in the arse to go into town on Friday (Thursday would be much easier). I don't know if I care enough about Royal Ball for the hassle.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Mar 10, 2015)

Erinaceina said:


> I'm seriously thinking of skipping this collection and just getting a couple of more bits from Toledo. There is so much I like from Toledo, and it would be a complete pain in the arse to go into town on Friday (Thursday would be much easier). I don't know if I care enough about Royal Ball for the hassle.


  Go for Toledo oke:  I am an enabler in training


----------



## Erinaceina (Mar 10, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> I am an enabler in training








 I'm teaching at 11.30 tomorrow, and then again at 16.00, so it's so, so tempting to use the time in between for Toledo-grabbing. I really hope that my store still has Barbecue and KR, otherwise I'll have to hope that they're available online (I do see that my local Waitrose not only does click and collect from JL, but is also open from 7.00 and I'll be going past at about 7.15 on Saturday morning).


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Mar 10, 2015)

Erinaceina said:


> I'm teaching at 11.30 tomorrow, and then again at 16.00, so it's so, so tempting to use the time in between for Toledo-grabbing. I really hope that my store still has Barbecue and KR, otherwise I'll have to hope that they're available online (I do see that my local Waitrose not only does click and collect from JL, but is also open from 7.00 and I'll be going past at about 7.15 on Saturday morning).


  Go on yor lunch break, you'll have more time to play about with your new goodies


----------



## MissLiLaC (Mar 10, 2015)

Erinaceina said:


> I'm seriously thinking of skipping this collection and just getting a couple more bits from Toledo. There is so much I like from Toledo, and it would be a complete pain in the arse to go into town on Friday (Thursday would be much easier). I don't know if I care enough about Royal Ball for the hassle.


  I was initially skipping this collection but after all the gorgeous pics I've seen I've caved  I want RB and GS lipglass~ cause RB looks like Hue but a cooler version and that's just what I want  Probably wise though to skip! Hope they have what u want in stock!!


----------



## Erinaceina (Mar 11, 2015)

MissLiLaC said:


> I was initially skipping this collection but after all the gorgeous pics I've seen I've caved  I want RB and GS lipglass~ cause RB looks like Hue but a cooler version and that's just what I want  Probably wise though to skip! Hope they have what u want in stock!!


I got Tenor Voice and Barbecue lipsticks. I had to make up my mind really quickly because I was teaching at 4 and it was already about 3.45  by the time I got to the shop. I'd spent far too long trying to pick out mother's day cards. Anyway, the only thing that I could see that they'd sold out of was Oxblood. Having gone and blown my money on Toledo, of course I'm beginning to have second thoughts about skipping Royal Ball.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have quite a lot of darker nudes which aren't nudes on me really, like Enchanted One, Kinda Sexy, Faux, NARS Anita, but I still haven't found a perfect everyday, sheer nude that works for me. On the other hand, Hue really sucks on me, so perhaps I should stay strong and skip.


----------



## MissLiLaC (Mar 11, 2015)

Erinaceina said:


> I got Tenor Voice and Barbecue lipsticks. I had to make up my mind really quickly because I was teaching at 4 and it was already about 3.45  by the time I got to the shop. I'd spent far too long trying to pick out mother's day cards. Anyway, the only thing that I could see that they'd sold out of was Oxblood. Having gone and blown my money on Toledo, of course I'm beginning to have second thoughts about skipping Royal Ball.:nuts:  I have quite a lot of darker nudes which aren't nudes on me really, like Enchanted One, Kinda Sexy, Faux, NARS Anita, but I still haven't found a perfect everyday, sheer nude that works for me. On the other hand, Hue really sucks on me, so perhaps I should stay strong and skip. :dunno:


  Hope you enjoy your new goodies  Same I haven't found an everyday sheer nude either and 'those' nudes are not nude on me too


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Mar 12, 2015)

Erinaceina said:


> I got Tenor Voice and Barbecue lipsticks. I had to make up my mind really quickly because I was teaching at 4 and it was already about 3.45  by the time I got to the shop. I'd spent far too long trying to pick out mother's day cards. Anyway, the only thing that I could see that they'd sold out of was Oxblood. Having gone and blown my money on Toledo, of course I'm beginning to have second thoughts about skipping Royal Ball.:nuts:  I have quite a lot of darker nudes which aren't nudes on me really, like Enchanted One, Kinda Sexy, Faux, NARS Anita, but I still haven't found a perfect everyday, sheer nude that works for me. On the other hand, Hue really sucks on me, so perhaps I should stay strong and skip. :dunno:





MissLiLaC said:


> Hope you enjoy your new goodies  Same I haven't found an everyday sheer nude either and 'those' nudes are not nude on me too


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 12, 2015)

Erinaceina said:


> I got Tenor Voice and Barbecue lipsticks. I had to make up my mind really quickly because I was teaching at 4 and it was already about 3.45  by the time I got to the shop. I'd spent far too long trying to pick out mother's day cards. Anyway, the only thing that I could see that they'd sold out of was Oxblood. Having gone and blown my money on Toledo, of course I'm beginning to have second thoughts about skipping Royal Ball.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  YSL Rouge Volupte 1 - Nude Beige is my favourite nude (NC20). If you want it to be from MAC, I would recommend Creme d'Nude. I love Enchanted one but it's not nude on me either.


----------



## Erinaceina (Mar 12, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> YSL Rouge Volupte 1 - Nude Beige is my favourite nude (NC20). If you want it to be from MAC, I would recommend Creme d'Nude. I love Enchanted one but it's not nude on me either.


  I just bought my first YSL lipstick, and really loved it, so this is going to go on my list. I'm also interested in Dior's Incognito, although it's probably a little dark for a true nude - but it looks so pretty!


----------



## MissLiLaC (Mar 12, 2015)

mushroomteagirl said:


> It's all about the Pure Zen!


  It is a lovely shade but a little too warm for me


----------



## Littlemissdee (Mar 12, 2015)

Cinderalla is on selfridges no.  Edit: Most is out of stock.


----------



## noonootoo (Mar 12, 2015)

Hi I'm new here!  Managed to get the eyeshadow, one of the pigments Coupe d'Chic and one lippie from Selfridges! Just happened to wake up and check online. I need the other lipstick. Very random that it will be online at Debenhams on Tuesday


----------



## noonootoo (Mar 12, 2015)

It's now available on John Lewis online.


----------



## beautycool (Mar 12, 2015)

Hi I'm up and thought I check every site  And self ridges and gosh everything I wanted is sold out  I can't believe it xx


----------



## noonootoo (Mar 12, 2015)

Try John Lewis  http://m.johnlewis.com/mt/www.johnlewis.com/browse/beauty/mac/mac-cinderella/_/N-6rm9#un_product_7


----------



## noonootoo (Mar 12, 2015)

beautycool said:


> Hi I'm up and thought I check every site  And self ridges and gosh everything I wanted is sold out  I can't believe it xx


  http://m.johnlewis.com/mt/www.johnlewis.com/browse/beauty/mac/mac-cinderella/_/N-6rm9#un_product_7


----------



## Littlemissdee (Mar 12, 2015)

noonootoo said:


> Hi I'm new here!  Managed to get the eyeshadow, one of the pigments Coupe d'Chic and one lippie from Selfridges! Just happened to wake up and check online. I need the other lipstick. Very random that it will be online at Debenhams on Tuesday


  Welcome   You are very lucky to get those items. I got everything I wanted apart from Happily Ever After. It's so hard to get. It's always the first thing to sell out.


----------



## noonootoo (Mar 12, 2015)

Managed to get Royal Ball lipstick from John Lewis. I am a happy bunny!!  Weird thing is I didn't even want anything at first...then when I couldn't get it...I wanted it ALL!!


----------



## Littlemissdee (Mar 12, 2015)

noonootoo said:


> Managed to get Royal Ball lipstick from John Lewis. I am a happy bunny!!  Weird thing is I didn't even want anything at first...then when I couldn't get it...I wanted it ALL!!


  Same here. Mac is an addiction lol


----------



## noonootoo (Mar 12, 2015)

Just a shame I can't use pro discount on limited edition items!


----------



## noonootoo (Mar 12, 2015)

Looked on eBay and prices are ridiculous!!


----------



## beautycool (Mar 12, 2015)

Missed out I wasn't quick enough to look bk on here as my little boy wanted breakfast lol so I thought I go down and do that  Daddy down stairs already but he wanted mama x lol


----------



## beautycool (Mar 12, 2015)

U can't even click the link on HOF SAYS sold out lol  I don't know why I didn't think of looking I just thought they prob won't have


----------



## beautycool (Mar 12, 2015)

noonootoo said:


> Just a shame I can't use pro discount on limited edition items!


   Gosh the girls can in the USA   They have to wait a few days or a week  Because it says excludes pro discount  Then sometimes after the launch they can on limited ed


----------



## noonootoo (Mar 12, 2015)

Can't imagine there will be any if this stock available even if I could use it  Also try Debenhams at 6am in 17 March. Hope you manage to get your hands on some stuff


----------



## beautycool (Mar 12, 2015)

Thank u Hun I will try then  I'm sending my sister into Bromley mac too lol she's pregnant and was going in there the other day but  Couldn't manage it as she felt ill and it was so busy in there x


----------



## beautycool (Mar 12, 2015)

I just wish I would of kept checking spectra I thought that's it selfridges is launching and nothing else today  I can't believe it   That's what I get for moving away from Kingston upon Thames shopping centre  My mac girls would of put it away for me then all I would do is pick it up  Gutted xxx just not meant to be  When is it out in selfridges as have a friend that may check there for me too


----------



## beautycool (Mar 12, 2015)

noonootoo said:


> Hi I'm new here!  Managed to get the eyeshadow, one of the pigments Coupe d'Chic and one lippie from Selfridges! Just happened to wake up and check online. I need the other lipstick. Very random that it will be online at Debenhams on Tuesday


  Ps welcome to specktra Hun


----------



## noonootoo (Mar 13, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## rockin (Mar 13, 2015)

I've missed it already? This is crazy!  I really wanted a few things from this collection


----------



## ghopkins91 (Mar 13, 2015)

I'm going to go & check it out in-store today! Just gotta do the school run first, but MAC is only 10mins away from it!


----------



## rockin (Mar 13, 2015)

I wish I had a store or counter somewhere near me.


----------



## beautycool (Mar 13, 2015)

Me too gutting  I just moved and I so can't drive into town not yet  I haven't even done it once since moved last year  I can just about drive round my old town centre It's just madness  I was up aswell as not well and my boy wanted toilet  So I was up !!!!!!  Gees I wonder if it's at duty free  But mmm hubby not back at work till Tuesday now  And I should of checked I kept saying to him I wonder if lol But it's a pain for him to go up there if his busy  Understandable


----------



## beautycool (Mar 13, 2015)

We have sheep here I miss x town etc the river thames boo hoo xx not being able to walk on Thames in summer drat


----------



## kirstw91 (Mar 13, 2015)

mushroomteagirl said:


> It's all about the Pure Zen!


  I literally love Pure Zen


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 13, 2015)

Popped into HoF today and most of the Cinderella stuff was already sold out. Had a look at Coupe D'Chic and I'm so happy I didn't order it, it's full of chunky glitter. Bleh. Looks like one of the older beauty powders, Star or Belightful, can't remember which.


----------



## Erinaceina (Mar 13, 2015)

I got my Royal Ball after all. It was mad at the counter, even more so than for the RiRi launches. I got there at about 10.20, and they'd already sold out of some of the stuff. I got one of the last three RBs in stock, and by the time I left about ten minutes, they'd sold out of about half the collection. The SA on the till got really mad at me because I couldn't remember who'd picked the lipstick out for me. I'd literally run into the store, hadn't had enough sleep and had a bit of a hangover, so I'd completely forgotten, but apparently this wasn't acceptable. :blink: They're usually really friendly at that counter, but perhaps the craziness of the launch was getting to them. I tried the taupe eyegloss on my hand out of curiosity. The colour was so beautiful and I'd have definitely got it if it'd been a powder product, but the texture would have driven me around the bend.


----------



## rockin (Mar 13, 2015)

Looks like I'm going to have to try to tell myself this whole collection was a figment of my imagination   It's crazy that everywhere has sold out so quickly.


----------



## rockin (Mar 13, 2015)

Spotted Evil Stepmother and Little Black Bow were showing as available on the John Lewis site, and just placed an order quickly.  The pigment is now showing as out of stock, so keeping my fingers crossed that my order went through before that happened.  I still want Royal Ball and both powders, though, and the shadow palette would be a bonus.

  HoF appear to have Macroviolet in stock, but I already have that in regular packaging.


----------



## beautycool (Mar 13, 2015)

rockin said:


> Spotted Evil Stepmother and Little Black Bow were showing as available on the John Lewis site, and just placed an order quickly.  The pigment is now showing as out of stock, so keeping my fingers crossed that my order went through before that happened.  I still want Royal Ball and both powders, though, and the shadow palette would be a bonus.


   I was after the pigment before I went to work that kept showing out of stock  Rockin if u can't get when debenhams online does do u want me to try n get you anything Hun  When debs online has it all  I cannot believe it either   I don't mind helping another girl out  I'm in same boat as you  So I know what your saying !!!!!! What are u after xxxx


----------



## beautycool (Mar 13, 2015)

Gees the shadow palette I would of liked but didn't order it from selfridges when I had the choice with shipping works out so expensive still  It was still there for ages at least 20 mins on the selfridges site  Anyhows please let me know  We have a post pffice with in ten min walk I can wait get to


----------



## rockin (Mar 13, 2015)

Thanks, beautycool.  I'm keeping an eye on the Debenhams site in case anything pops up on there.  I'd checked the others several times, then Evil Stepmother and Little Black Bow showed up on John Lewis so I grabbed them quickly, even though it meant a £3 postage charge.  It was better than getting nothing at all.  Fingers crossed that I'm looking when Debenhams put theirs up.



  Edit:  Macroviolet is now also out of stock on the HoF site.


----------



## beautycool (Mar 13, 2015)

rockin said:


> Thanks, beautycool.  I'm keeping an eye on the Debenhams site in case anything pops up on there.  I'd checked the others several times, then Evil Stepmother and Little Black Bow showed up on John Lewis so I grabbed them quickly, even though it meant a £3 postage charge.  It was better than getting nothing at all.  Fingers crossed that I'm looking when Debenhams put theirs up.    Edit:  Macroviolet is now also out of stock on the HoF site.


   That's ok   I don't mind  if I see debs launch before will pm you. And write here too but I think it def be Tuesday I be stalking from 5 lol Madness  My list would be the glitter and the royal ball lippy  If I was richer maybe one of the pigments the purpley one and princess's beauty powder and the mascara lol and the eye pallette  And one of the eye glosses  But I'm on a budget abit as tom ford new Coll out soonb and mmmm I'm really want stuff from there x


----------



## rockin (Mar 13, 2015)

I can't justify getting mascara as I already have enough to last me for the next few years at least LOL.

  I may also be stalking the site Monday night to Tuesday morning.  Another night with little to no sleep won't make much difference to me;  I usually get no more than 2 or 3 hours anyway because of the kids.  It would be just my luck, though, to nod off just before the collection goes live.


----------



## beautycool (Mar 13, 2015)

rockin said:


> I can't justify getting mascara as I already have enough to last me for the next few years at least LOL.  I may also be stalking the site Monday night to Tuesday morning.  Another night with little to no sleep won't make much difference to me;  I usually get no more than 2 or 3 hours anyway because of the kids.  It would be just my luck, though, to nod off just before the collection goes live.


  I'm not too bothered about mascara as I have loads too  But I grudge paying uk prices I hate it lol  Plus I missed it from USA  first for me  As I was out  I blame the hubby for that one lol


----------



## rockin (Mar 13, 2015)

They should stock enough to at least last a whole day.  It shouldn't be as limited as it is, especially when there will be Disney fans after it as well as die-hard MAC fans.  It's not fair that people miss out because they have to go to work/get the kids ready for school/have an appointment or whatever.  Those of us who live nowhere near a MAC counter are even more at a disadvantage.


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 13, 2015)

I just went to my counter, the pigments and pearl varnish were the only sold out items. I wanted PV but I got LT, which is also super pretty! I hope everyone can buy what they want!


----------



## beautycool (Mar 13, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I just went to my counter, the pigments and pearl varnish were the only sold out items. I wanted PV but I got LT, which is also super pretty! I hope everyone can buy what they want!


   Brill glad u got something Hun


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 13, 2015)

I have to say, I'm really struggling to understand the massive hype around this collection. But then I've never been a pink princess type girl. I didn't actually look at the lipsticks, so maybe Royal Ball is really nice after all, although from what I've seen online it's just a light/nude pink colour. Oh well, each to their own. Good luck to everyone, hope you manage to grab what you want. I won't be taking anything away from you lot.


----------



## rojda92 (Mar 13, 2015)

I managed to order stuff from the canadian mac website and got it sent to my aunts house and she posted it off last week and I received it today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  I got some Toledo items and some bao bao wan lipsticks including 2 lavender jades 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  My lovely friend went out of her way today to pick me up coup d'chic and royal ball from her mac store (she got some items too)
  and ill be getting them tomorrow.. im so excited .. my wallet on the other hand.. not so much


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 13, 2015)

Has anyone actually bought Lavender Jade from the MAC website? I went to a pro store, Selfridges and Harrods last week and I was told everywhere that they haven't received it. They had everything else from the collection in stock but they didn't even have a tester of LJ. In Harrods they have even put Heroine on the BBW display 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The SAs in Selfridges and Harrods told me, that they'll probably receive it this week but I just called Harrods and they told me "maybe next week". So I wonder, if it even came to the UK. I placed my order on MAC before the collection appeared on the front page and LJ was not in stock.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Mar 13, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Has anyone actually bought Lavender Jade from the MAC website? I went to a pro store, Selfridges and Harrods last week and I was told everywhere that they haven't received it. They had everything else from the collection in stock but they didn't even have a tester of LJ. In Harrods they have even put Heroine on the BBW display hboy:  The SAs in Selfridges and Harrods told me, that they'll probably receive it this week but I just called Harrods and they told me "maybe next week". So I wonder, if it even came to the UK. I placed my order on MAC before the collection appeared on the front page and LJ was not in stock.


  Funny you mentioned that, I went to the Soho Pro Store yesterday and asked if they had LJ. They said the exact same thing, they haven't received LJ. All I saw there on display was 2 RBs, BK and FS along with everything else but LJ. I didn't ask if they were gonna stock it


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 13, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Funny you mentioned that, I went to the Soho Pro Store yesterday and asked if they had LJ. They said the exact same thing, they haven't received LJ. All I saw there on display was 2 RBs, BK and FS along with everything else but LJ. I didn't ask if they were gonna stock it


  That's the store I went to. I asked them and they said that they probably won't have it but after that the SAs in Selfridges and Harrods assured me that it should be there this week.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Mar 13, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> That's the store I went to. I asked them and they said that they probably won't have it but after that the SAs in Selfridges and Harrods assured me that it should be there this week.


  All I want from BBW now is SO, my LJ came today after waiting nearly 2 weeks. I got BK, making near enough the same journey and I won't see that for another week or 2. I hope they do stock up soon


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 13, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> All I want from BBW now is SO, my LJ came today after waiting nearly 2 weeks. I got BK, making near enough the same journey and I won't see that for another week or 2. I hope they do stock up soon


  I hope you can find it, it's very pretty! Did you check Selfridges and Harrods? They had everything a few days ago.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Mar 13, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I hope you can find it, it's very pretty! Did you check Selfridges and Harrods? They had everything a few days ago.


  I'm keeping my fingers crossed that the next time I'm in Soho, they will still have SO. I forgot I had the BBJ palette as well. I need to slow it down for the rest of this month. I only wanted LJ, not half of the collection lol


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Mar 13, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> I have to say, I'm really struggling to understand the massive hype around this collection. But then I've never been a pink princess type girl. I didn't actually look at the lipsticks, so maybe Royal Ball is really nice after all, although from what I've seen online it's just a light/nude pink colour. Oh well, each to their own. Good luck to everyone, hope you manage to grab what you want. I won't be taking anything away from you lot.


  Here is my thought: 
  It's limited - extremely limited
  It's MAC
  It's youth memories
  It's princess
  Orders went wrong, so a lot of people didn't get what they ordered/or missed out completely and are still trying to get hold of things.
  In some store it's one item per person.
  I believe the motion picture is to be re-released?
  Colours/shades (my english is rubbish so I don't know the exact word for it) are wearable for everyone.ht

  just a thought
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  BTW I do hope people are able to get everything


----------



## beautycool (Mar 13, 2015)

rojda92 said:


> I managed to order stuff from the canadian mac website and got it sent to my aunts house and she posted it off last week and I received it today :cheer:  I got some Toledo items and some bao bao wan lipsticks including 2 lavender jades :eyelove:  My lovely friend went out of her way today to pick me up coup d'chic and royal ball from her mac store (she got some items too) and ill be getting them tomorrow.. im so excited .. my wallet on the other hand.. not so much


   Mmmmm there's been me debating to of ordered from the Canadian site and get it sent to my friends in Texas  Omg I wouldn't pay the extra on top for delievery to the us that's if they deliever to us and there items are so expensive  Otherwise I would of  Whilst they were saying sold out under my nose lol I missed the USA mac as I was out too  Then I missed the uk launch as just got out of interview  I'm not bothered about it really I really would of liked it  It's not matter of life n death lol But seruiosly I would just like RB on my dresser lol and my lips  And  Just the glitter in the limited ed pot   That's all I wanna get   I have enough beuty powders etc  But like I say if I were well off better than I am now  Er I would of wanted a whole lot more  But I have cut my lists bk Don't we all  I'm waiting for the Tracey Coll  Now that's a coll to get upset over not getting nowt lol Not cinders  With aa and the playland Coll I nearly bought everything  Lol  I went mad  I had the money too then and my hubby got me some items from airport  I think rocky horror I went mad on that too  The collection that was after playland and aa the pedro I got the blush two Or three  lipsticks  and something else I think as sold it with a lippy x  Mmmm that's the only mac coll I was mad about really the aa badly lol  Mac coll have been abit boring that julia one don't look great  Boring normal eyeshadows duos which prob cost £22 here lol  And  Boring lippys  And I can't think what else in they Coll lipgloss ?  Don't look all that x


----------



## kirstw91 (Mar 13, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Has anyone actually bought Lavender Jade from the MAC website? I went to a pro store, Selfridges and Harrods last week and I was told everywhere that they haven't received it. They had everything else from the collection in stock but they didn't even have a tester of LJ. In Harrods they have even put Heroine on the BBW display hboy:  The SAs in Selfridges and Harrods told me, that they'll probably receive it this week but I just called Harrods and they told me "maybe next week". So I wonder, if it even came to the UK. I placed my order on MAC before the collection appeared on the front page and LJ was not in stock.


  I spoke to someone from the trafford Selfridges and she said the same, they never received LJ. I'm pretty close to calling it a day with LJ, it feels like I'm trying to get something that doesn't exist.


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 13, 2015)

kirstw91 said:


> I spoke to someone from the trafford Selfridges and she said the same, they never received LJ. I'm pretty close to calling it a day with LJ, it feels like I'm trying to get something that doesn't exist.


  It's so weird! I can't find the post of BBB with the swatches of the collection (or have I just imagined it) but the pixiwoo sisters don't have LJ in their post, so I'm really starting to believe that it never came to the UK.


----------



## DoTheTree (Mar 13, 2015)

Anyone here know when the Julia Petit collection is being released in the UK? I'm so excited I want it out NOW!


----------



## kirstw91 (Mar 13, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> It's so weird! I can't find the post of BBB with the swatches of the collection (or have I just imagined it) but the pixiwoo sisters don't have LJ in their post, so I'm really starting to believe that it never came to the UK.


  I know, I really wanted that shade but I guess it isnt meant to be.  





DoTheTree said:


> Anyone here know when the Julia Petit collection is being released in the UK? I'm so excited I want it out NOW! :eyelove:


  I've spoke to someone on chat and they said it will be released this month, I wasn't given an exact date.   I have also asked about the MAC is beauty collection and I was told it'll be released May/June time, I hope its not going to be that far away!


----------



## sandy25 (Mar 13, 2015)

kirstw91 said:


> I know, I really wanted that shade but I guess it isnt meant to be. I've spoke to someone on chat and they said it will be released this month, I wasn't given an exact date.   I have also asked about the MAC is beauty collection and I was told it'll be released May/June time, I hope its not going to be that far away!


 thanks for this info looks like I will have to wait a while longer for MAC is beauty to appear. So many lipsticks I want from that collection.


----------



## kirstw91 (Mar 14, 2015)

sandy25 said:


> thanks for this info looks like I will have to wait a while longer for MAC is beauty to appear. So many lipsticks I want from that collection.


  Tell me about it! I know I want at least 8 of the lipsticks (I'm trying to limit myself) I also want about 2-3 fluidlines and possibly a BP but I'm not sure about that yet.


----------



## sandy25 (Mar 16, 2015)

kirstw91 said:


> Tell me about it! I know I want at least 8 of the lipsticks (I'm trying to limit myself) I also want about 2-3 fluidlines and possibly a BP but I'm not sure about that yet.


I know just what you are talking about, I am looking at 10 of the lipsticks. Could be my biggest haul ever!!!!!


----------



## rockin (Mar 16, 2015)

Strangely, there are only one or two of the MAC Is Beauty lipsticks that interest me.   It's mainly the fluidlines and eyeshadows that I'm wanting, and maybe brushes.


----------



## beautycool (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi ladies I'm waiting for the mac Philip treacey Collection I'm skipping the julia one  It's abit normal blush is normal so are the eyeshadows and lippys and glosses  Normal type colours to me


----------



## rockin (Mar 16, 2015)

Just one lippy and possibly one powder from Treacey for me, and 2 or 3 lippies from Julia.


----------



## ReganW (Mar 16, 2015)

Does anyone know when the M.A.C is Beauty collection is being released in the UK? It's already on the french mac website, but not ours


----------



## NiaEveral (Mar 16, 2015)

I might get Petit Red & Boca from the Julia Petit collection. I'm unsure about Acai it looks super similar to Rebel.
  The Blusher is cute too. The E/S look like a bit of a fail from the Temptalia review...


----------



## NiaEveral (Mar 16, 2015)

I might get the BP from the Phillip Treacy.
  And about 3/4 lipstick from the MAC is Beauty


----------



## kirstw91 (Mar 16, 2015)

sandy25 said:


> I know just what you are talking about, I am looking at 10 of the lipsticks. Could be my biggest haul ever!!!!!


  I think it could be my biggest haul aswell, could completely overtake the osbourne haul!





beautycool said:


> Hi ladies I'm waiting for the mac Philip treacey Collection I'm skipping the julia one  It's abit normal blush is normal so are the eyeshadows and lippys and glosses  Normal type colours to me


  I just want hollywood Cerise from that collection, I think.  





ReganW said:


> Does anyone know when the M.A.C is Beauty collection is being released in the UK? It's already on the french mac website, but not ours


  May/June, I posted about a MAC chat I did further up on the thread, it feels like it's such a long time to wait for the MAC is Beauty collection, especially when other countries already have it.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Mar 16, 2015)

kirstw91 said:


> I think it could be my biggest haul aswell, could completely overtake the osbourne haul! I just want hollywood Cerise from that collection, I think. May/June, I posted about a MAC chat I did further up on the thread, it feels like it's such a long time to wait for the MAC is Beauty collection, especially when other countries already have it.


  France has it up instead of Toledo, due to Seat Toledo issues (I think). Yep, it's gonna be a big haul for me from this collection. Also, there are 2 opportunities to grab Blue Peep. So if you miss it in the Philip Treacy collection, you can grab it in MIB


----------



## kirstw91 (Mar 16, 2015)

NiaEveral said:


> I might get Petit Red & Boca from the Julia Petit collection. I'm unsure about Acai it looks super similar to Rebel. The Blusher is cute too. The E/S look like a bit of a fail from the Temptalia review...


  Just Boca for me.


----------



## kirstw91 (Mar 16, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> France has it up instead of Toledo, due to Seat Toledo issues (I think). Yep, it's gonna be a big haul for me from this collection. Also, there are 2 opportunities to grab Blue Peep. So if you miss it in the Philip Treacy collection, you can grab it in MIB


  I am tempted by Blue Peep but I'm not sure if I would get a lot of use out of it, I'm in the same boat with Ivy. I know that I definately want Siahi and Our Secret.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Mar 16, 2015)

kirstw91 said:


> I am tempted by Blue Peep but I'm not sure if I would get a lot of use out of it, I'm in the same boat with Ivy. I know that I definately want Siahi and Our Secret.


  I know I won't use it much myself, unless I go to a party or a weekend look. And seeing that the weather is trying to warm up, it's time to put away the dark and vampy stuff for warm spring looks


----------



## kirstw91 (Mar 16, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> I know I won't use it much myself, unless I go to a party or a weekend look. And seeing that the weather is trying to warm up, it's time to put away the dark and vampy stuff for warm spring looks


  I do love sourpuss technakohl, it's a nice change and I do use that quite a bit so I may have to try either Blue Peep or Ivy, depending on which one suits my blue eyes.


----------



## treasuremymac (Mar 16, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Just been to London and can confirm that Harrods do have the Ultimate collection. I tested Marque and Vogue en Violet, but decided not to get either. I ordered Femme de Luxe and Catharina from Mac on Friday and tested those as well, and I'm very happy with those two.
> 
> Also, Guerlain fans, both Harrods and Selfridges sell the new Poudre de Soie powder. It's like Cruel Gardenia, but more bronze than pink. Gorgeous and still light enough to be a highlighter. Got one, of course!


Has anyone seen the Guerlain Poudre de Soie at any Selfridges or Harrods lately? My friend in London said he would look for me but Id rather not send him on a wild goose chase if I know its sold out at both locations in London.

  Thanks!


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 16, 2015)

treasuremymac said:


> Has anyone seen the Guerlain Poudre de Soie at any Selfridges or Harrods lately? My friend in London said he would look for me but Id rather not send him on a wild goose chase if I know its sold out at both locations in London.
> 
> Thanks!


  The testers were still there last Saturday but I don't know if the powder is actually in stock. You can ask him to call them.


----------



## noonootoo (Mar 16, 2015)

Just received my Cinderella Collection items from Selfridges. I'm feeling buyers remorse! I didn't need all of this especially as most can be bought in the normal packaging and I get pro discount.   This is why online makeup shopping is bad :-/


----------



## kirstw91 (Mar 16, 2015)

noonootoo said:


> Just received my Cinderella Collection items from Selfridges. I'm feeling buyers remorse! I didn't need all of this especially as most can be bought in the normal packaging and I get pro discount.   This is why online makeup shopping is bad :-/


  Oh no! There's only one thing worse than buyers remorse... And that's skippers remorse!


----------



## rockin (Mar 16, 2015)

noonootoo said:


> This is why online makeup shopping is bad :-/


  If you have and are thinking of selling either/both of the powders, please let me know.


----------



## treasuremymac (Mar 16, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> The testers were still there last Saturday but I don't know if the powder is actually in stock. You can ask him to call them.


@mkoparanova Thank you so much for your reply! Was it Harrods or Selfridges where you saw the testers?
  I heard the Oxford Selfridges had the item but dont want to call every location since long distance can add up and Id hate to make my friend do it, so narrowing it down would be helpful! Thank you!


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 16, 2015)

treasuremymac said:


> @mkoparanova Thank you so much for your reply! Was it Harrods or Selfridges where you saw the testers?
> I heard the Oxford Selfridges had the item but dont want to call every location since long distance can add up and Id hate to make my friend do it, so narrowing it down would be helpful! Thank you!


  I saw it in both stores but that doesn't necessarily mean, that they have it in stock. Write them an email maybe? I'm in London, so yes, I'm talking about Selfridges Oxford Street. 
  I really hope you can find it!


----------



## treasuremymac (Mar 16, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I saw it in both stores but that doesn't necessarily mean, that they have it in stock. Write them an email maybe? I'm in London, so yes, I'm talking about Selfridges Oxford Street.
> I really hope you can find it!


Good point @mkoparanova

  Thanks again for your help! I will definitely ask my friend to call both stores to see if they have any in stock. Its unfortunate we wont be getting it in the US since its such a popular item (along with Guerlain Cruel Gardenia)

  I wish I had paid more attention to these things last time I was in London!


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 16, 2015)

treasuremymac said:


> Good point @mkoparanova
> 
> Thanks again for your help! I will definitely ask my friend to call both stores to see if they have any in stock. Its unfortunate we wont be getting it in the US since its such a popular item (along with Guerlain Cruel Gardenia)
> 
> I wish I had paid more attention to these things last time I was in London!


  It wasn't supposed to be released in the UK either and someone mentioned in the Guerlain thread, that you'll get it in the summer.


----------



## treasuremymac (Mar 16, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> It wasn't supposed to be released in the UK either and someone mentioned in the Guerlain thread, that you'll get it in the summer.


Oh really?? I heard it wasnt supposed to be released in the US which is why Ive been on the hunt for it. Wish Guerlain would let us know either way. Thanks for all your help and if you ever need help locating an item in the US Im happy to help


----------



## beautycool (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi did anyone buy the cinderella eyeshadow palette ? Or glitter ?   Are they a good buy?   Not sure of the eye pallette that's all thank you


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 16, 2015)

beautycool said:


> Not sure of the eye pallette that's all thank you


  The glitter is permanent, so I personally wouldn't pay extra for the blue cap. The palette again is almost permanent, but it's a good deal, if you don't have any of the shades. I swatched it and I liked it but I didn't like the packaging, so I didn't buy it. 

  Tbh, I have some buyers remorse too. I could have easily bought only the lipglasses. I don't see myself using the powders and the lipsticks are not very impressive, I have a lot of gorgeous nudes, so I would rather use them..


----------



## beautycool (Mar 16, 2015)

Have I missed out again on debs site lol As doing brekky for me boy  Great lol  Yer I know the glitter is perm so is the eyeshadows or most of eyeshadows I haven't got them though   I may send hubby to duty free his back at work today and late shift  So he may get time to go  But I phone them first at heathrow  But he maybe too ill to go anyhows    Glad you got a few bits  A lovely lady had got me a RB  I'm so app it  You can always swap the bullet over and put in what u want in that cinderella bullet


----------



## beautycool (Mar 17, 2015)

Is anyone around then ? Lol


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Mar 17, 2015)

beautycool said:


> Is anyone around then ? Lol


  In office lol


----------



## beautycool (Mar 17, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> In office lol


    Tut tut marsha  Get off the computers lol No Hun thought that was funny  You saying in office lol  Are you stalking whilst you at work marshalls  You naught girl you  Mac should launch on Sundays   makes it easier for those whom work  I used to be at work in the toilets for launch days  I rember missing some mac launch as didn't get to the loo quick enough lol I cannot remember what it was now though  Think it was in 2013 Riri that was it lol I was gutted


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Mar 17, 2015)

beautycool said:


> Tut tut marsha  Get off the computers lol No Hun thought that was funny  You saying in office lol  Are you stalking whilst you at work marshalls  You naught girl you  Mac should launch on Sundays   makes it easier for those whom work  I used to be at work in the toilets for launch days  I rember missing some mac launch as didn't get to the loo quick enough lol I cannot remember what it was now though  Think it was in 2013 Riri that was it lol I was gutted


  I got what I wanted from Cinderella. The pigments from the collection became a major :fluffy: when I saw them up close and personal in Canary Wharf on Saturday.  Yes, they either need to do weekend launches or end of month launches. I know I'm gonna miss picking up Açai for myself and my mum


----------



## beautycool (Mar 17, 2015)

Acai what's that ? A lippy in the next Coll I can try n get for you xx


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Mar 17, 2015)

beautycool said:


> Acai what's that ? A lippy in the next Coll I can try n get for you xx


  I'll PM you


----------



## beautycool (Mar 17, 2015)

Ok xxx I'm just stalking for some Cinderella x lol


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (Mar 17, 2015)

So i missed what i wanted cinderella everywhere.  Obviously was not meant to be.


----------



## beautycool (Mar 17, 2015)

MakeMeUp79 said:


> So i missed what i wanted cinderella everywhere.  Obviously was not meant to be.


   Keep stalking nothing has launched yet I reckon 11


----------



## beautycool (Mar 17, 2015)

Keep stalking nothing has launched yet I reckon 11 am   Oh ps go on the cinderella link  Thread and there's some links put up of items so helpful  Xx


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (Mar 17, 2015)

beautycool said:


> Keep stalking nothing has launched yet I reckon 11


  Really? Thanks! I saw crosses thru the lipstick so i figured i missed them. At work today inundated with aircraft changes. Makes it hard to stalk!


----------



## beautycool (Mar 17, 2015)

MakeMeUp79 said:


> Really? Thanks! I saw crosses thru the lipstick so i figured i missed them. At work today inundated with aircraft changes. Makes it hard to stalk!


   I'm not sure about the lipsticks selling out  All other ladies have said they going up slowley  But nothing can be added to basket  Hey what u work with aircraft  So does me hubby  His just gone off to work lol


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (Mar 17, 2015)

beautycool said:


> I'm not sure about the lipsticks selling out  All other ladies have said they going up slowley  But nothing can be added to basket  Hey what u work with aircraft  So does me hubby  His just gone off to work lol


  I do the weight and balance of the aircraft for BA.


----------



## beautycool (Mar 17, 2015)

MakeMeUp79 said:


> I do the weight and balance of the aircraft for BA.


  Omg you are kidding  My hubby fixes them lol  Heathrow terminal 5


----------



## beautycool (Mar 17, 2015)

MakeMeUp79 said:


> I do the weight and balance of the aircraft for BA.


   Can you not get in duty free then or did it not get to there lol  I need to phone up I think


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (Mar 17, 2015)

beautycool said:


> Omg you are kidding  My hubby fixes them lol  Heathrow terminal 5


  I am not based in the terminal.  I am at waterside which is just next door. I can see T5 from my window tho


----------



## beautycool (Mar 17, 2015)

Oh brill yes waterside I know it  OMG xxx I wonder if you see me hubby lol


----------



## rockin (Mar 17, 2015)

One of my bellydance friends is a security officer at Heathrow, and escorts construction workers airside


----------



## Wattodolly (Mar 17, 2015)

I've read on Debenhams FB page that the Cinderella collection accidently went on sale 1pm yesterday and the items are not showing as they are all sold out   I've been stalking since 5am - so p*ssed off!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rockin (Mar 17, 2015)

Wattodolly said:


> I've read on Debenhams FB page that the Cinderella collection accidently went on sale 1pm yesterday and the items are not showing as they are all sold out   I've been stalking since 5am - so p*ssed off!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
  Same here.  I was also in front of my PC at 5am.  I was at my computer most of the day yesterday, too, and kept checking Debenhams' site just in case, but I didn't see the collection go up at all yesterday.  I actually managed to get Mystery Princess in my basket today, and went straight to checkout, and whilst I was going through the payment process it told me that Mystery Princess was sold out.


----------



## beautycool (Mar 17, 2015)

Damn sorry to hear that chick  I'm so glad I have one lippy thanks to a amazing lady   Anyhow I just phoned up duty free mmm lunch should be first along with a cuppa  Nope priorities right first lol Phone mac at terminal 5 to be told they hadn't got cinders in  Mmmm they telling truth as before they told me over phone they hadn't got aa Omg I sent hubby there and he got me a few items  So I don't get why they lie over the phone  Beats me ?  Hubby took pics from his phone lol  Xx


----------



## rockin (Mar 17, 2015)

A very kind Specktrette has managed to get me Royal Ball, which I should hopefully have by the end of the week. 

  It looks like evilbay will be my best bet for getting Mystery Princess, Coupe d'Chic, and maybe the palette, but I refuse to pay way over the original price.  It sickens me to see so many items listed there for profit, which would otherwise have bought by people who really wanted them.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Mar 17, 2015)

rockin said:


> A very kind Specktrette has managed to get me Royal Ball, which I should hopefully have by the end of the week.   It looks like evilbay will be my best bet for getting Mystery Princess, Coupe d'Chic, and maybe the palette, but I refuse to pay way over the original price.  It sickens me to see so many items listed there for profit, which would otherwise have bought by people who really wanted them.


  Yay to the Specktrette . Boo to eBay


----------



## beautycool (Mar 17, 2015)

I would of driven to my local mac it can take 15 min drive from me if no traffic and a good run if not that 15 to guildford can turn into 45 mins over lol  Anyhows 15 mins that's my hubby driven me it take me half a hour if no traffic lol  Anyhows I won't go as I don't know the system for driving around there and I wouldn't know where I be going  They prob won't have cinders left there  But I bet they do lol And maybe Kingston  But that's even further on from mine now  I could of got me mum to go Kingston at some point but I should of asked her when first came out in shops  Arghhhhh  Rockin where's your nearest mac


----------



## rockin (Mar 17, 2015)

My nearest counter is at Fenwick in Tunbridge Wells.  Next closest is Heathrow, then Bluewater.  That's a minimum of 15 miles by bus to get to the nearest.

  Heathrow is of course out of the question since I'm not flying anywhere.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 17, 2015)

Wattodolly said:


> I've read on Debenhams FB page that the Cinderella collection accidently went on sale 1pm yesterday and the items are not showing as they are all sold out   I've been stalking since 5am - so p*ssed off!!!!!!!!!!!!!


  That's awful. Just as well I didn't want anything, I was in Bristol yesterday at a concert and meet & greet with my favourite band.


----------



## beautycool (Mar 17, 2015)

rockin said:


> My nearest counter is at Fenwick in Tunbridge Wells.  Next closest is Heathrow, then Bluewater.  That's a minimum of 15 miles by bus to get to the nearest.  Heathrow is of course out of the question since I'm not flying anywhere.


   Apperntly not got at heathrow  either I may see if hubby can xheck if he goes up there x


----------



## beautycool (Mar 17, 2015)

This has come off the debs website  X I never know what to believe now  As people were saying items wernt avaible today  So I dunna x  They are as bad as mac x


----------



## rockin (Mar 17, 2015)

beautycool said:


> They are as bad as mac x


 
  When I first saw Coupe D'Chic come up online today, it said something like 'very low stock'.  I clicked to add it to basket and straight away it changed to 'out of stock' without even going into the basket.  They may not have been sold out yesterday, but I reckon they only had a few items left.


----------



## beautycool (Mar 17, 2015)

Mmmm they shouldn't of put them up this morning if only a few left    Can you send me a list of your items your wanting I'm going to phone up my sisters local store I know she's pregnant but if she's at work  And just needs to go upto the counter then that's ok  Instead of looking around and asking someone x   Or I can just phone up rockin and ask what they got if anything lol


----------



## dingaling666 (Mar 17, 2015)

That is so out of order ! I set my alarm for 5.30am on my only day off ! I was on the computer until I read this ! Unbelievable! What a joke ! I feel your pain


----------



## beautycool (Mar 17, 2015)

Ok phoned aload of macs everywhere down in Kent Croydon clapham and reading lol  And Kingston and Brixton  And Westfield   Anyhow Brixton has free as a butterfly still only thing there  Lol  West fields have two of each of the fluidlines lol   And Kingston has fluidlines lol  Given up  None in terminal four  So I don't think they had any in the airports  That's so not fair either   This was very limited limited ed x


----------



## rockin (Mar 17, 2015)

I'm surprised they even have fluidlines or Free As A Butterfly, to be honest.  The ladies I spoke to on the phone both said that their entire Cinderella stock had gone within 10 minutes at the counters.  MAC need to up their game a bit and make larger quantities, even for limited edition collections, as they obviously aren't making enough for everyone that wants them.  We don't even get a second shipment.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Mar 17, 2015)

beautycool said:


> Ok phoned aload of macs everywhere down in Kent Croydon clapham and reading lol  And Kingston and Brixton  And Westfield   Anyhow Brixton has free as a butterfly still only thing there  Lol  West fields have two of each of the fluidlines lol   And Kingston has fluidlines lol  Given up  None in terminal four  So I don't think they had any in the airports  That's so not fair either   This was very limited limited ed x


  Brixton always seem to have something in stock, depending on who wants that item. But for them to have FAAB still in stock and nothing else, the Lambeth ladies most love this collection


----------



## alittleginger (Mar 17, 2015)

I don't know if anyone has already mentioned this, but I was just reading Elle and there's on article on Philip Treacy, it says we should be getting it April 16.


----------



## beautycool (Mar 17, 2015)

Well I'm not lying ladies I spent 20 mins phoning up stores  I don't lie i got no need to   I wrote down what they had and transferred info to here   Anyhows they are well out the way stores for me  I know for a fact Brixton has just one lippy colour left as someone else told me that too from here   Oh Westfield didn't have nothing else in and two of each  I think she was expecting me to say shall I put it behind lol  Anyhows Kingston was the same  Boring ah x


----------



## beautycool (Mar 17, 2015)

alittleginger said:


> I don't know if anyone has already mentioned this, but I was just reading Elle and there's on article on Philip Treacy, it says we should be getting it April 16. :cheer:


   I got this info torn out me magazine from Elle  A few weeks back  When I got the trial size mascara I got three mags lol   Anyhows from now on I'm hoping to get my stuff from the USA now  Uk is crap


----------



## alittleginger (Mar 17, 2015)

beautycool said:


> Uk is crap


  Did you like the Rollerlash? I'm still not sure...


----------



## rockin (Mar 17, 2015)

Eyeshadow palette showing available on Debenhams!


----------



## beautycool (Mar 17, 2015)

alittleginger said:


> Did you like the Rollerlash? I'm still not sure...


   Yer I do I love it    Omg the eyeshadow pallets says in stock but u press it says out of stock omg


----------



## beautycool (Mar 17, 2015)

Are you kidding me Hun x


----------



## beautycool (Mar 17, 2015)

Too late hope you got it Hun  xxx  I find it rude and misleading where it says add to basket in stock x  Then you add it and you try n add it  And it doesn't add as out of stock


----------



## rockin (Mar 17, 2015)

Aww, must have been low stock, then, as I actually managed to get through checkout with one, and a Rollerlash as I've been meaning to try it.  Sorry you didn't manage to get one, but it might be an idea to keep checking in case anything else gets briefly restocked.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Mar 17, 2015)

This is why I rarely buy from debenhams anymore, because their websites so glitchy and slow!  I think this is the craziest Mac launch I've seen in a while, after Rihannas first launch!


----------



## beautycool (Mar 17, 2015)

This happened lol madness  Why have it on the site for anyhows more money for more colls treacey and tom ford me yummy yum lol


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Mar 17, 2015)

beautycool said:


> This happened lol madness  Why have it on the site for anyhows more money for more colls treacey and tom ford me yummy yum lol


  Yes need to save the pennies for Mr Ford!


----------



## rockin (Mar 17, 2015)

I've received a 'backordered' email from Debenhams, so it looks very likely I won't be getting the palette after all.


----------



## beautycool (Mar 17, 2015)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Yes need to save the pennies for Mr Ford!








   Look at all them babies oohhhhhhh lush


----------



## beautycool (Mar 17, 2015)

beautycool said:


> Look at all them babies oohhhhhhh lush


   Thanks to the ig user x


----------



## rockin (Mar 17, 2015)

Thought it was too good to be true.  I got an "unable to fulfil" email.  I won't be getting the eyeshadow palette.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 17, 2015)

rockin said:


> Thought it was too good to be true.  I got an "unable to fulfil" email.  I won't be getting the eyeshadow palette.


  Aaw, really sorry to hear that. It's horrible when you get your hopes up and then nothing.


----------



## rockin (Mar 17, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Aaw, really sorry to hear that. It's horrible when you get your hopes up and then nothing.


 
  I think I was half expecting a cancellation email, to be honest, so I didn't get my hopes up too high.  I thought it was worth a try, though.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 17, 2015)

Coup D'Chic is up on Debenhams! http://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/prod_10701_10001_123443275899_-1


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Mar 17, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Coup D'Chic is up on Debenhams! http://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/prod_10701_10001_123443275899_-1


  ... Then it says 'sold out' when you get to the checkout. Sorry if I jinxed anyone


----------



## beautycool (Mar 17, 2015)

Lol   Mac had told me this coll was very limited   They said they shouldn't be having the items up if haven't got them  And  Mac USA said they may have a restock but keep checking  Mmmm I don't believe neither of them tbh   Mac uk had said debenhams shouldn't of put up on there site lol x


----------



## rockin (Mar 17, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Coup D'Chic is up on Debenhams! http://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/prod_10701_10001_123443275899_-1


It won't let you add to basket, though


----------



## ghopkins91 (Mar 17, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Brixton always seem to have something in stock, depending on who wants that item. But for them to have FAAB still in stock and nothing else, the Lambeth ladies most love this collection


  Brixton is my local MAC, they have stuff forever! I couldn't believe how quick it sold out!! They even had most of Toledo still in stock on Sunday


----------



## ghopkins91 (Mar 17, 2015)

beautycool said:


>


  So much I want!! Better get saving!!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 17, 2015)

rockin said:


> It won't let you add to basket, though


  It did when I posted. I could go to the payment option, but i didn't want to buy it myself. Obviously sold out quickly.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Mar 17, 2015)

ghopkins91 said:


> Brixton is my local MAC, they have stuff forever! I couldn't believe how quick it sold out!! They even had most of Toledo still in stock on Sunday


  I'm thinking of going to Brixton next weekend to pick up a few bits from Toledo. I know the Oxblood lipglass is one of the items I do want to pick up


----------



## Littlemissdee (Mar 18, 2015)

rockin said:


> Thought it was too good to be true.  I got an "unable to fulfil" email.  I won't be getting the eyeshadow palette.


  Stroke of midnight palette is on the mac site. Goodluck


----------



## Littlemissdee (Mar 18, 2015)

If anyone can get Happily Ever After Lipglass I'll very much appreciate it. The only thing I'm missing. Thanks


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Mar 18, 2015)

Julia petit is supposed to be online tomorrow here right? Anyone getting anything? Or yous all worn out from cinderella?


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 18, 2015)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Julia petit is supposed to be online tomorrow here right? Anyone getting anything? Or yous all worn out from cinderella?


  I think I'll get a couple of lipsticks. I didn't get anything from Cinders, Is JP Mac online only? I can't keep up.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Mar 18, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> I think I'll get a couple of lipsticks. I didn't get anything from Cinders, Is JP Mac online only? I can't keep up.


  The MAC Julia Petit launches into Selfridges, Harrods, Harvey Nichols (London), MAC Pro Stores and the freestanding stores in White City and St Pancras from March.  Found that ^ on BBB  Sounds about right to me.


----------



## MissLiLaC (Mar 18, 2015)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Julia petit is supposed to be online tomorrow here right? Anyone getting anything? Or yous all worn out from cinderella?


  Hope its online tomorrow u just never know with mac! God knows what time it will be  I want Petite red and the lipglass


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Mar 18, 2015)

Live chat just now:  Kerry crow: will the Julia petit collection launch tomorrow? Nicola: I am afraid we still have no information as of yet on this collection Kerry crow: Is it going to come out in the UK though? Nicola: Yes it is , I believe very soon , so it may be worth popping on tomorrow just in case  Cryptic but a detect a hint of helpfulness there


----------



## Littlemissdee (Mar 18, 2015)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Live chat just now:  Kerry crow: will the Julia petit collection launch tomorrow? Nicola: I am afraid we still have no information as of yet on this collection Kerry crow: Is it going to come out in the UK though? Nicola: Yes it is , I believe very soon , so it may be worth popping on tomorrow just in case  Cryptic but a detect a hint of helpfulness there


  Thanks for the info. I reckon they are not told till 10 min's before launch. If we knew when the exact times were I'm sure us makeup addicts would break the Internet lol.


----------



## DoTheTree (Mar 18, 2015)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Julia petit is supposed to be online tomorrow here right? Anyone getting anything? Or yous all worn out from cinderella?


  I'm desperate for Petit Red. I'm still thinking about Linda. I'm just worried it might be too orange for my pale skin and copper hair. Orange face and orange hair would look sooo bad.


----------



## rockin (Mar 18, 2015)

Littlemissdee said:


> Stroke of midnight palette is on the mac site. Goodluck


 
  Darn it, I was in town this afternoon so missed it.  Thank you for letting me know, though x


----------



## rockin (Mar 18, 2015)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Julia petit is supposed to be online tomorrow here right? Anyone getting anything? Or yous all worn out from cinderella?


  I'm thinking of getting the lippies.  I had initially wanted Linda, but I think it might be too orange for me.  I fancied a couple of the eyeshadow duos as well, until I saw the quality of the swatches.


----------



## rockin (Mar 18, 2015)

I popped into Boots while in town, and there was a big, double-sided display of the new Benefit Roller Lash.  The sign said you get a bonus 500 points if you buy any two full-price Benefit items.  Any two?  The Roller Lash is the only Benefit full-price item our branch has, assuming they don't include a trial-sized pack of blush and highlight samples in that. They don't normally stock Benefit.


----------



## rockin (Mar 18, 2015)

Forgot to mention - I found a book in Poundland, called 'The Look Book - 50 Iconic Beauties And How To Achieve Their Signature Styles' by Erika Stalder.  It shows how to do makeup and hair of various stars from Clara Bow onwards, and includes photos of the stars themselves.  A bargain at just £1.  The original price was apparently $18.99 US; there is no UK price on it.


----------



## Ahalya (Mar 19, 2015)

Its a waiting game for the Julia Petit collection to be available online...I want the lipsticks!!!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Mar 19, 2015)

Hope Julia launches today!


----------



## DoTheTree (Mar 19, 2015)

Julia Petit collection isn't even on the UK site map like it is for the US website. I reckon it's not going to launch on the UK website today.


----------



## beautycool (Mar 19, 2015)

Hi I thought it was happening in the states today ? Not here but I could be wrong  I thought it was next week our launch ?  Dunna  I'm waiting for the treacey one I think


----------



## Ahalya (Mar 19, 2015)

I was sure that I saw someones post that it was online in the UK today too :/


----------



## beautycool (Mar 19, 2015)

Oh ok maybe it come up at like 9 am or lunch time


----------



## rockin (Mar 19, 2015)

I was sure I'd seen somewhere that we should be getting it today, too.  I hope it's this morning, as I'll be out and about this afternoon, shopping for my daughter's birthday, which is tomorrow.  She's finally given me a list of what she wants for her birthday tea, and it involves 3 shops some distance from each other.  Then tonight I'll be baking butterfly cakes and chocolate drop cakes, as is tradition for birthdays in our house.


----------



## Ahalya (Mar 19, 2015)

rockin said:


> I was sure I'd seen somewhere that we should be getting it today, too.  I hope it's this morning, as I'll be out and about this afternoon, shopping for my daughter's birthday, which is tomorrow.  She's finally given me a list of what she wants for her birthday tea, and it involves 3 shops some distance from each other.  Then tonight I'll be baking butterfly cakes and chocolate drop cakes, as is tradition for birthdays in our house.


  Aww that sounds amazing!! Happy Birthday to your daughter for tomorrow!!

  The site looks like its doing something. I've hit the refresh button and its taking its time to load!!


----------



## beautycool (Mar 19, 2015)

Ah rockin hope she has a good day for Tomorow  Cakes sound good can you post us some lol   I love homemade cakes


----------



## beautycool (Mar 19, 2015)

I cannot find any of this stuff on the uk site though  When I go to the USA site comes up saying coming soon  I type lustre drops and it comes up on the USA site but not on uk   Maybe uk getting it Tomorow ?  Cinderella launched on a Friday


----------



## beautycool (Mar 19, 2015)

I did want the lustre drops of this collection  If I get any I get from the states


----------



## jennyap (Mar 19, 2015)

DoTheTree said:


> Julia Petit collection isn't even on the UK site map like it is for the US website. I reckon it's not going to launch on the UK website today.


  Usually collections only appear on the site map once they've gone live / launched for sale on the UK site. It used to be the same on the U.S. site, but for maybe the last year? they've done this whole coming soon thing. I prefer the UK way!   So it could definitely still launch here today. In my experience launches usually happen around midday, give or take an hour. It's not hard and fast so still worth stalking throughout the day, but I'd be surprised if it comes up much outside that window.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Mar 19, 2015)

I'm getting sleepy again!


----------



## beautycool (Mar 19, 2015)

Oh yes mac is usually 12 or 1-30   Mac in department stores online are sometimes 9 am or before  I need to stalk mac USA site then   I bet they pop up same time  Lunchtime here  Early morning there x  Mmmm I can't think what time mac USA launches usually 10.00 our time and there time like 4 am or something daft there


----------



## beautycool (Mar 19, 2015)

It's all up together now instead of searching for diff products   (USA) whoms getting the lipgloss I not seen swatches of that I was so adamant iwas waiting for next Coll but hubby just transferred funds into my account just in case lol His at work doing nowt and I have just bugged him lol   I wanted the lustre drops before but thought they sold sepertly so I'm glad I saw they was in this Coll   I'm still waiting for the treacey though


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Mar 19, 2015)

beautycool said:


> It's all up together now instead of searching for diff products   (USA) whoms getting the lipgloss I not seen swatches of that I was so adamant iwas waiting for next Coll but hubby just transferred funds into my account just in case lol His at work doing nowt and I have just bugged him lol   I wanted the lustre drops before but thought they sold sepertly so I'm glad I saw they was in this Coll   I'm still waiting for the treacey though


  I'm waiting on Phillip Treacey too. Not buying much, just 1... Possibly 2 fluidlines and 1... Possibly 2 lipsticks. But the only thing is that the red, Cardinal looks like a red I already own or seen and decided to skip. Might have to go in store for this and have a play about, no blind purchasing for me


----------



## DoTheTree (Mar 19, 2015)

Can't contain the excitement!!


----------



## Ahalya (Mar 19, 2015)

DoTheTree said:


> Can't contain the excitement!!


  Yayy!! So excited!!


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (Mar 19, 2015)

I am stalking from work today. I finish at 130. Hope it does not pop up on the drive home!


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 19, 2015)

I was going to skip this collection but I didn't know there were lustre drops! Does anyone know how much they are usually? I need to fill my cart for free shipping


----------



## rockin (Mar 19, 2015)

I hope it's very early afternoon, or I'm going to miss it


----------



## beautycool (Mar 19, 2015)

Lustre drops are so old Skool arnt they lol  I'm so wanting them I bet they are either £18 or £21 do u think lol x  I can't see them being £15 when lippys are that  boo hoo xxx


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 19, 2015)

beautycool said:


> I can't see them being £15 when lippys are that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I just read in a blog that they were £17.50 in 2012.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 19, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I just read in a blog that they were £17.50 in 2012.


  Probably nearer 20. I have some, never use them. One of those things I had to buy at the time, and forgot about.


----------



## beautycool (Mar 19, 2015)

Yer just under £15 on the USA website  So add another five pounds  On to that price  So maybe £20   It's such a tiny bottle too for that price mmmmm


----------



## DoTheTree (Mar 19, 2015)

So much stuff to do today... Can't take eyes away from computer screen... Need Petit Red.....


----------



## Ahalya (Mar 19, 2015)

I want all three lipsticks, and now that everyone is talking about the lustre drops I want them too!


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 19, 2015)

Ahalya said:


> I want all three lipsticks, and now that everyone is talking about the lustre drops I want them too!


  I like Boca but only on some of the swatches. It looks so different in every picture and I don't like it at all in her video, so I'm not sure if I want it.


----------



## Ahalya (Mar 19, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Sometimes I like to mix liquid highlighters with my foundation but I have a Benefit one and a Becca one, which are both with brushes. So it would be easier for me, if I can just pour a bit on my hand.
> 
> 
> I think it would last a long time, at least that's what I read in the Julia Petit thread.
> ...


  It's hard to find a good pink nude for Indian skin tones, and I am hoping this is the one!


----------



## Ode (Mar 19, 2015)

Ahalya said:


> It's hard to find a good pink nude for Indian skin tones, and I am hoping this is the one!


  I have mine and they were from 2012 they look more of a champagne colour even when I first used it but swatches online from 2013 look more pink! I think this will be alright for Indian skintones I am nc40-42 and it is nice! I would say you should definitely get one it lasts a loooong time!


----------



## Ahalya (Mar 19, 2015)

Ode said:


> I have mine and they were from 2012 they look more of a champagne colour even when I first used it but swatches online from 2013 look more pink! I think this will be alright for Indian skintones I am nc40-42 and it is nice! I would say you should definitely get one it lasts a loooong time!


  Ah thanks for the advise!


----------



## Ode (Mar 19, 2015)

This is how it looks on my skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  And this is how it looks on musingsofamuse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  This is the 2013 version, photo credits to musingsofamuse


----------



## Ahalya (Mar 19, 2015)

Ode said:


> This is the 2013 version, photo credits to musingsofamuse


  Lush! Thanks x


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 19, 2015)

It's up!! No lustre drops!?


----------



## DoTheTree (Mar 19, 2015)

Where I cant find it!


----------



## Ahalya (Mar 19, 2015)

neither can i!


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 19, 2015)

http://www.maccosmetics.co.uk/whats_new/14488/New-Collections/MAC-Julia-Petit/index.tmpl


----------



## Ahalya (Mar 19, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> http://www.maccosmetics.co.uk/whats_new/14488/New-Collections/MAC-Julia-Petit/index.tmpl


  Thanks!! I can't see the lustre drops either


----------



## DoTheTree (Mar 19, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> http://www.maccosmetics.co.uk/whats_new/14488/New-Collections/MAC-Julia-Petit/index.tmpl


  Thankyou so much! I got Petit Red!!!


----------



## beautycool (Mar 19, 2015)

Is anything showing on the mac website yet ? Other than the USA one  As I cannot find anything  on uk site  Can you not type in individual items ?


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Mar 19, 2015)

Wee! I got Boca lipstick, Linda blush and Wet Road liner


----------



## rockin (Mar 19, 2015)

Phew, I was panicking there - checkout was taking so long to load!  I've managed to get my order in for all 3 lippies, though.  Fingers crossed


----------



## Ahalya (Mar 19, 2015)

I got all three lipsticks!


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (Mar 19, 2015)

Got all 3 lippies!! Yay!!


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 19, 2015)

*Sian: *I'll send an email to the team that update the site to ask the question
*M: *Okay, thank you.
*Sian: *As it listed in all my information as something we have in the line up


  I want the lustre drops!!!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 19, 2015)

Got all 3 lipsticks too. Not sure I really need Boca, but we'll see what it looks like.


----------



## beautycool (Mar 19, 2015)

I still can't find any of it on the uk website is my phone playing me up lol


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 19, 2015)

beautycool said:


> I still can't find any of it on the uk website is my phone playing me up lol


  I posted a link -  http://www.maccosmetics.co.uk/whats_new/14488/New-Collections/MAC-Julia-Petit/index.tmpl


----------



## beautycool (Mar 19, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I posted a link -  http://www.maccosmetics.co.uk/whats_new/14488/New-Collections/MAC-Julia-Petit/index.tmpl


   Thank u I only just saw lol x


----------



## Ahalya (Mar 19, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> *Sian: *I'll send an email to the team that update the site to ask the question
> *M: *Okay, thank you.
> *Sian: *As it listed in all my information as something we have in the line up
> 
> ...


  Haha I have checked out for now, but still keeping an eye open to see if they come up!!


----------



## MissLiLaC (Mar 19, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I posted a link -  http://www.maccosmetics.co.uk/whats_new/14488/New-Collections/MAC-Julia-Petit/index.tmpl


  Happy shopping ladies!!


----------



## rockin (Mar 19, 2015)

Now I can go shopping without worrying   Bye for now


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 19, 2015)

rockin said:


> Now I can go shopping without worrying   Bye for now


  Happy shopping!


----------



## DoTheTree (Mar 19, 2015)

Wow Boca has sold out online already! that was fast!


----------



## Ahalya (Mar 19, 2015)

DoTheTree said:


> Wow Boca has sold out online already! that was fast!


  All the lipsticks have sold out now!


----------



## oliviahood96 (Mar 19, 2015)

Ahalya said:


> All the lipsticks have sold out now!


  So upset about not being able to get Boca lipstick !   Anyone got news on when the MAC is Beauty Collection is being released?


----------



## Ahalya (Mar 19, 2015)

oliviahood96 said:


> Anyone got news on when the MAC is Beauty Collection is being released?


  Ah no 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hopefully Selfridges and/or Debenhams will have the collection in their stores soon!!


----------



## stacilx (Mar 19, 2015)

Missed this totally I didn't even know it was coming out today I'm gutted !! Does anyone know if it will be in stores or on other sites ?


----------



## emmaleung (Mar 19, 2015)

im so sad i went on 30 minutes after launch and all the lipsticks are gone. Why does mac always under stock on these collections


----------



## oliviahood96 (Mar 19, 2015)

I really hope this doesn't happen with the MAC is Beauty collection! I want so many lipsticks!


----------



## DoTheTree (Mar 19, 2015)

stacilx said:


> Missed this totally I didn't even know it was coming out today I'm gutted !! Does anyone know if it will be in stores or on other sites ?


  It supposed to be coming to selfridges website but I dont know when


----------



## beautycool (Mar 19, 2015)

I got the petite red from uk and acai for another specktrette  And mmmm the lustre drops and Boca from the USA  I will have to wait till my mr tom ford is shipped though then my friend send my goodies  I'm always frightened that my boxes or box will get lost along the way but I do get tracking  I never had box go missing even without  Hope everyone got what they wanted  Supoise as I missed out on the cindy I thought I get this coll x instead  Oh my royal ball turned up today too  That put a smile on my face  Thank u to the lovely  lady   Anyone else feeling stressed lol That's why I went for a while  Plus my little toddler always follows me about when trying to do chores and I'm not v well still ATM  So that don't help


----------



## stacilx (Mar 19, 2015)

I'm finding mac more and more stressful as these collections go by almost to the point where I'm not actually that bothered anymore I've skipped so many lately !!


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 19, 2015)

stacilx said:


> I'm finding mac more and more stressful as these collections go by almost to the point where I'm not actually that bothered anymore I've skipped so many lately !!


  I think we have it pretty easy compared to the nightmares I read in the collections' threads 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Still, in the last two weeks, I've been refreshing MAC, Harrods, Selfridges and HoF 100 times per day and I've made a few calls, it's definitely a stress I can live without.


----------



## beautycool (Mar 19, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I think we have it pretty easy compared to the nightmares I read in the collections' threads :shock:  Still, in the last two weeks, I've been refreshing MAC, Harrods, Selfridges and HoF 100 times per day and I've made a few calls, it's definitely a stress I can live without.


  Hun if it's up on the USA site the lustre drops you want me to get them  I can't say when my friend will ship As I'm waiting for pre order too tom ford x


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 19, 2015)

beautycool said:


> As I'm waiting for pre order too tom ford x


  Thank you but I'll wait for Harrods and Selfridges, if they don't have it, I'll probably get CT Wonderglow because I've been eyeing it for a while.


----------



## beautycool (Mar 19, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Thank you but I'll wait for Harrods and Selfridges, if they don't have it, I'll probably get CT Wonderglow because I've been eyeing it for a while.


   Ok cool Hun x


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 19, 2015)

Just seen the swatches of the Mac is Beauty lipsticks and other things on Temptalia, I think there's only one lipstick I'm at all interested in. Most look so pale and meh. http://www.temptalia.com/sneak-peek-mac-is-beauty-collection-photos-swatches


----------



## Ahalya (Mar 19, 2015)

I am actually not tempted by anything in that collection, I think I will give it a miss!


----------



## beautycool (Mar 19, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Just seen the swatches of the Mac is Beauty lipsticks and other things on Temptalia, I think there's only one lipstick I'm at all interested in. Most look so pale and meh. http://www.temptalia.com/sneak-peek-mac-is-beauty-collection-photos-swatches


   Mmmm so not sure  Maybe a few fluidlines the silver looks lovely  Lippys seem to be similar to others you know the pinky ones lol  I wanna see summin diff mac  Those high litres look nice from the treacy Coll


----------



## beautycool (Mar 19, 2015)

Omg high litres lol another name for them pmsl   Highlighters


----------



## ghopkins91 (Mar 19, 2015)

Thought I'd want quite a few lipsticks from MAC is Beauty.. but I think I might actually skip, nothing particularly catches my eye!


----------



## rockin (Mar 19, 2015)

I hope you all got what you wanted.  I'm so glad I waited just that little bit longer before I went and spent lots of money on food for tomorrow's birthday tea.

  Thanks to two very lovely Specktrettes, I also now have Royal Ball and Mystery Princess from the Cinderella collection.  Big hugs to those ladies


----------



## rockin (Mar 19, 2015)

ghopkins91 said:


> Thought I'd want quite a few lipsticks from MAC is Beauty.. but I think I might actually skip, nothing particularly catches my eye!


  There's only one lipstick in that collection that I'm considering getting, and that's Diva-ish.  I do intend to get some fluidlines, though, 3 of the eyeshadows and maybe brushes.  It's just as well I only want one thing from Wash and Dry.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 19, 2015)

rockin said:


> There's only one lipstick in that collection that I'm considering getting, and that's Diva-ish.  I do intend to get some fluidlines, though, 3 of the eyeshadows and maybe brushes.  It's just as well I only want one thing from Wash and Dry.


  Diva-ish is the only one that caught my eye too.


----------



## ghopkins91 (Mar 19, 2015)

rockin said:


> There's only one lipstick in that collection that I'm considering getting, and that's Diva-ish.  I do intend to get some fluidlines, though, 3 of the eyeshadows and maybe brushes.  It's just as well I only want one thing from Wash and Dry.


  I really want to try a fluidline, somme of those are gorgeous but I think I need to start with a boring black if I get one!   There are a few bits I want from Wash & Dry. Wasn't AA released in April last year? I'm guessing Wash & Dry will be around the same time?


----------



## NiaEveral (Mar 19, 2015)

I can't believe I missed the Julia Petit online but I'm starting to get use to going to store to pick up anything from the LE collections. Does anyone have details on the in store launch?


Anitacska said:


> Just seen the swatches of the Mac is Beauty lipsticks and other things on Temptalia, I think there's only one lipstick I'm at all interested in. Most look so pale and meh. http://www.temptalia.com/sneak-peek-mac-is-beauty-collection-photos-swatche


  I thought the MAC Is Beauty was going to be amazeballs but I'm sorta underwhelmed by it atm. Seems to a lot of pale sheer shades not that I don't like them but they just a bit meh I deffo agree.... wish they switched it up a bit more. I do like some of the shades like Make Me Gorgeous but it kind of looks like a lighter Burmese Kiss; whilst Reel Sexy looks like a more peachy Kinda Sexy and Silly is a repromote (but I don't have it win!). 

  I'm not really feeling the Phillip Treacy at all though. I think I'm going skip the collection completel.


----------



## jennyap (Mar 20, 2015)

Ugh.  I ordered all 3 lipsticks from JP, I happened to be online exactly when IT went live and nothing sold out for several minutes after I got my confirmation, but I just got a cancellation notice for Petite Red of all things! I guess they packed all the overnight shipping orders before getting to the regular ones, so irritating.


----------



## Littlemissdee (Mar 20, 2015)

jennyap said:


> Ugh.  I ordered all 3 lipsticks from JP, I happened to be online exactly when IT went live and nothing sold out for several minutes after I got my confirmation, but I just got a cancellation notice for Petite Red of all things! I guess they packed all the overnight shipping orders before getting to the regular ones, so irritating.


  Sorry they messed it up for you. Still I don't understand how they could not have it in stock if it went through checkout. Don't they have a stock counter or something. Hopefully you get it instore x


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 20, 2015)

jennyap said:


> Ugh. I ordered all 3 lipsticks from JP, I happened to be online exactly when IT went live and nothing sold out for several minutes after I got my confirmation, but I just got a cancellation notice for Petite Red of all things! I guess they packed all the overnight shipping orders before getting to the regular ones, so irritating.


  Oh no, sorry to hear that. I haven't had my shipping confirmation, so god knows if I get all 3 or not.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 20, 2015)

On another note, the Mia Moretti collection showing on the Mac UK website doesn't correspond with the collection details on Temptalia. Does anyone know what's going on there? Thanks.


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 20, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> On another note, the Mia Moretti collection showing on the Mac UK website doesn't correspond with the collection details on Temptalia. Does anyone know what's going on there? Thanks.


  There are 3 collections, the first one was released last summer, I believe. I think, that all of them were with permanent products and the only new things are the lip palette and the other stuff posted from Temptalia, which haven't been released yet but don't quote me on that.


----------



## DoTheTree (Mar 20, 2015)

jennyap said:


> Ugh. I ordered all 3 lipsticks from JP, I happened to be online exactly when IT went live and nothing sold out for several minutes after I got my confirmation, but I just got a cancellation notice for Petite Red of all things! I guess they packed all the overnight shipping orders before getting to the regular ones, so irritating.


  Oh no! That's dreadful! I will actually cry if that happens to me! Petit red is the only thing I bought from this collection cause it was the only thing I wanted. Fingers crossed it all goes smoothly!


----------



## Ahalya (Mar 20, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I think we have it pretty easy compared to the nightmares I read in the collections' threads :shock:  Still, in the last two weeks, I've been refreshing MAC, Harrods, Selfridges and HoF 100 times per day and I've made a few calls, it's definitely a stress I can live without.


  The Lustre drops are available in store I had a friend pick them up from the Westfield store today!


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 20, 2015)

Ahalya said:


> The Lustre drops are available in store I had a friend pick them up from the Westfield store today!


 Thank you!! I'll go to a store tomorrow.


----------



## rockin (Mar 20, 2015)

I had an email from eyeslipsface.co.uk today.  They have an "up to 70% off, everything must go" sale. 






  http://eyeslipsface.co.uk/en/restofworld/page/elf-news?utm_content=end+of+era


----------



## Erinaceina (Mar 20, 2015)

I  think that I'm weird, because there's still a lot from MIB that I'm interested in: Silly, Reel Sexy, Notice Me, Call the Hairdresser, Siahi, the new eye brush, Wow Factor, Preening, and possibly the burgundy fluidline. 

  I'm sad that I missed the Julia Petit stuff, especially the blush, but even if I'd known when it went up online, I don't see how I could have afforded it this week.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 20, 2015)

Just checked and my Mac order was dispatched yesterday, so looks like I got in early and will be receiving all 3 of my lipsticks.


----------



## DoTheTree (Mar 20, 2015)

Yay my Petit Red has been dispatched. Phew!!!


----------



## rockin (Mar 20, 2015)

My JP order has been dispatched as well


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Mar 20, 2015)

rockin said:


> I had an email from eyeslipsface.co.uk today.  They have an "up to 70% off, everything must go" sale.
> 
> http://eyeslipsface.co.uk/en/restofworld/page/elf-news?utm_content=end+of+era


  I wondered why the brow and lash clear mascara gel had been out of stock every time I'd checked these past few months :/  Nothing else works as well at such a cheap price!


----------



## alittleginger (Mar 20, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up about E.L.F, I just got 5 items for £4.70!


----------



## Littlemissdee (Mar 20, 2015)

Erinaceina said:


> I  think that I'm weird, because there's still a lot from MIB that I'm interested in: Silly, Reel Sexy, Notice Me, Call the Hairdresser, Siahi, the new eye brush, Wow Factor, Preening, and possibly the burgundy fluidline.   I'm sad that I missed the Julia Petit stuff, especially the blush, but even if I'd known when it went up online, I don't see how I could have afforded it this week.


  I honestly don't think you missed much with this collection. I swatched these in store today in selfridges. Very dupable. Acai is a matter version of rebel. Boca looked like mehr and petite red wasn't so strawberry just a washed out red pink to me. There was plenty of stock in selfridges London. People didn't seem that bothered. I did get the lipglass because it looked so pretty to me but it just has a lot of pale pink and gold glitter. Lovely over acai I must say. Oh and Linda was very pretty but just a slightly paler and touch less sparkly than sunbasque that's permanent.


----------



## dingaling666 (Mar 21, 2015)

Hi,
I don't know if anyone is interested, but MAC Toledo collection on mac uk site has the Toledo oxblood lipsticks ( And all of the blushers) back in stock ! I've just ordered 2 Oxblood lippies.


----------



## rockin (Mar 21, 2015)

Curiously, they've removed the picture and all mention of Stroke Of Midnight from the Cinderella page on the MAC website.  Everything else is still showing, albeit sold out.  SOM doesn't even appear in the scrolling picture of products at the top of the page.


----------



## dingaling666 (Mar 21, 2015)

They also have Oxblood lipglass in stock on Mac UK website as well.


----------



## jennyap (Mar 21, 2015)

jennyap said:


> Ugh.  I ordered all 3 lipsticks from JP, I happened to be online exactly when IT went live and nothing sold out for several minutes after I got my confirmation, but I just got a cancellation notice for Petite Red of all things! I guess they packed all the overnight shipping orders before getting to the regular ones, so irritating.


  Well this is weird but good. I got a shipping notice this morning with all 3 JP lippies on it, and postie just came with my black envelope - yep, 3 lippies, including PR. No idea what that cancellation notice was all about - WTH Mac?


----------



## rockin (Mar 21, 2015)

jennyap said:


> Well this is weird but good. I got a shipping notice this morning with all 3 JP lippies on it, and postie just came with my black envelope - yep, 3 lippies, including PR. No idea what that cancellation notice was all about - WTH Mac?


 
  It would be even better if you discover they've only charged you for 2.


----------



## Littlemissdee (Mar 21, 2015)

jennyap said:


> Well this is weird but good. I got a shipping notice this morning with all 3 JP lippies on it, and postie just came with my black envelope - yep, 3 lippies, including PR. No idea what that cancellation notice was all about - WTH Mac?


  Yay I'm happy for you. Enjoy your goodies. Let us know your thoughts. I'm tempted to bu acai but don't really need to. I'm sure mac will produce another one in another LE collection.


----------



## jennyap (Mar 21, 2015)

rockin said:


> It would be even better if you discover they've only charged you for 2.


  Ooh hadn't thought of that! That would be an extra bonus. I would feel a bit guilty about it, but really it would just be illustrative of how they can't seem to get it together, so the guilt wouldn't last long LOL.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 21, 2015)

jennyap said:


> Well this is weird but good. I got a shipping notice this morning with all 3 JP lippies on it, and postie just came with my black envelope - yep, 3 lippies, including PR. No idea what that cancellation notice was all about - WTH Mac?


  Very weird. But I'm glad it wasn't the other way round. If they only charge you for 2, that's their own fault and you shouldn't feel bad for them. Enjoy! x  Incidentally my 3 lipsticks came this morning too.


----------



## rockin (Mar 21, 2015)

The postie had nothing for me today.  I've got 2 packages to look forward to on Monday, hopefully, one of which is MAC.


----------



## DoTheTree (Mar 21, 2015)

Random question. Is MAC sending our julia Petit items in the the traditional envelopes that they usually use or in the big special julia petit black boxes (that i've seen in some of the americans photos)? I'm hoping it's in envelopes since that will be able to fit through the letter box of my flat since I'm not going to be back there for two weeks. If anyone knows please let me know - you'd be amazing!


----------



## jennyap (Mar 21, 2015)

DoTheTree said:


> Random question. Is MAC sending our julia Petit items in the the traditional envelopes that they usually use or in the big special julia petit black boxes (that i've seen in some of the americans photos)? I'm hoping it's in envelopes since that will be able to fit through the letter box of my flat since I'm not going to be back there for two weeks. If anyone knows please let me know - you'd be amazing!


  Mine came in an envelope. IIRC you just ordered a lipstick, right? If so you should get your order in an envelope too I'd think.


----------



## DoTheTree (Mar 21, 2015)

jennyap said:


> Mine came in an envelope. IIRC you just ordered a lipstick, right? If so you should get your order in an envelope too I'd think.


  Yup just Petit Red. Thankyou for letting me know - your a star!


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Mar 21, 2015)

DoTheTree said:


> Yup just Petit Red. Thankyou for letting me know - your a star!


  I got Acai and Petit Red and they also came in an envelope


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Mar 21, 2015)

DoTheTree said:


> Random question. Is MAC sending our julia Petit items in the the traditional envelopes that they usually use or in the big special julia petit black boxes (that i've seen in some of the americans photos)? I'm hoping it's in envelopes since that will be able to fit through the letter box of my flat since I'm not going to be back there for two weeks. If anyone knows please let me know - you'd be amazing!


  My blush, lipstick and liner came in an envelope today.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 21, 2015)

My 3 lipsticks came in the usual black envelope too.


----------



## beautycool (Mar 21, 2015)

Got mine today too in black envelope and also got acai for another lady   And the rest I ordered from USA   Mine xame in a black envelope  Nice surprise to come home to tonight  When been guildford nerology today and my mums birthday tea xx


----------



## noonootoo (Mar 22, 2015)

I have coupe D'Chic and it's just to pale for me. Would anyone be interested in buying it? I have swatched it. I don't really want to sell on eBay (makes me cross!). I would like to get back what I paid for it.


----------



## xfarrax (Mar 22, 2015)

noonootoo said:


> I have coupe D'Chic and it's just to pale for me. Would anyone be interested in buying it? I have swatched it. I don't really want to sell on eBay (makes me cross!). I would like to get back what I paid for it.


  Intereested !!!!!


----------



## rockin (Mar 22, 2015)

If anyone else has one they don't want, I am also looking for it, along with Stroke Of Midnight.


----------



## xfarrax (Mar 22, 2015)

I'm still after the pigment in Evil Step Mother


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 22, 2015)

Feelunique has quite a lot of Guerlain, YSL and Lancome products on sale, some foundation shades are at 50% off.


----------



## rockin (Mar 23, 2015)

The postie has just been, but no black envelope or box for me


----------



## Ahalya (Mar 23, 2015)

I received my order in a black envelope on Saturday, but only just got a chance to open it and got all three lipsticks that I ordered! 

  Hope yours arrives soon x


----------



## kirstw91 (Mar 23, 2015)

I've been onto Mac chat again about the MAC is beauty collection, I've been given three different dates so far but this is the most recent conversation.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Mar 23, 2015)

kirstw91 said:


> I've been onto Mac chat again about the MAC is beauty collection, I've been given three different dates so far but this is the most recent conversation.


  Oh boy... I can live without food shopping and live on rice and noodles for a few weeks... Especially with the list I've got


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 23, 2015)

rockin said:


> The postie has just been, but no black envelope or box for me


  Oh no! Fingers crossed for tomorrow. The Royal Mail can be so unpredictable.


----------



## ghopkins91 (Mar 23, 2015)

kirstw91 said:


> I've been onto Mac chat again about the MAC is beauty collection, I've been given three different dates so far but this is the most recent conversation.


  Why is that whenever I tell myself I am skipping a collection.. my mind automatically changes when I find out the launch. I can't afford to get anything, but why do I know I'll end up with something anyway??


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 23, 2015)

ghopkins91 said:


> Why is that whenever I tell myself I am skipping a collection.. my mind automatically changes when I find out the launch. I can't afford to get anything, but why do I know I'll end up with something anyway??


  I'll most probably skip this as I'll be away, albeit in the US,  so I might be able to get Diva-ish lipstick there. Our main priorities will be theme parks though.


----------



## kirstw91 (Mar 23, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Oh boy... I can live without food shopping and live on rice and noodles for a few weeks... Especially with the list I've got


  I'll be getting quite a bit, my list so far; Lipsticks Silly Reel sexy Real doll Real redhead Catty  Call the hairdresser  Fluidlines Siahi Our secret  Notice me and highlights are maybe's along with Ivy fluidline  I'll probably get Blue peep with the Philip Treacy collection along with Hollywood Cerise.


----------



## kirstw91 (Mar 23, 2015)

ghopkins91 said:


> Why is that whenever I tell myself I am skipping a collection.. my mind automatically changes when I find out the launch. I can't afford to get anything, but why do I know I'll end up with something anyway??


  I get like that, I'm surprised I resisted the urge to buy anything from the Cinderella collection!


----------



## MissLiLaC (Mar 23, 2015)

kirstw91 said:


> I'll be getting quite a bit, my list so far; Lipsticks Silly Reel sexy Real doll Real redhead Catty  Call the hairdresser  Fluidlines Siahi Our secret  Notice me and highlights are maybe's along with Ivy fluidline  I'll probably get Blue peep with the Philip Treacy collection along with Hollywood Cerise.


  Nice list  I'm hoping to grab:  Notice me lipstick Wow factor eyeshadow Preening eyeshadow


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Mar 23, 2015)

kirstw91 said:


> I'll be getting quite a bit, my list so far; Lipsticks Silly Reel sexy Real doll Real redhead Catty  Call the hairdresser  Fluidlines Siahi Our secret  Notice me and highlights are maybe's along with Ivy fluidline  I'll probably get Blue peep with the Philip Treacy collection along with Hollywood Cerise.


  Mine is Diva-ish, Silly and most of the fluidlines. But I'm heading to Paris for the day, so I might be able to cut my list down while in Paris


----------



## ghopkins91 (Mar 23, 2015)

kirstw91 said:


> I get like that, I'm surprised I resisted the urge to buy anything from the Cinderella collection!


  Oh I definitely couldn't of skipped Cinderella!! I find it harder to resist LE packaging.. but its all so tempting!


----------



## rockin (Mar 24, 2015)

alittleginger said:


> Thanks for the heads up about E.L.F, I just got 5 items for £4.70!


 
  Have you heard anything about your order?  I just checked and mine still says "Received In Warehouse".


----------



## alittleginger (Mar 24, 2015)

rockin said:


> Have you heard anything about your order?  I just checked and mine still says "Received In Warehouse".


  I didn't even get a confirmation email, just a paypal receipt. I tweeted them and they said 'we're experiencing delays with our system which we're working to resolve asap' so I don't know.


----------



## rockin (Mar 24, 2015)

alittleginger said:


> I didn't even get a confirmation email, just a paypal receipt. I tweeted them and they said 'we're experiencing delays with our system which we're working to resolve asap' so I don't know.


 
  I'm glad it's not just me - I didn't get a confirmation email either


----------



## rockin (Mar 24, 2015)

My black box just arrived 

  On swatching, I like Petit Red so much that I am now wearing it.  Acai is beautiful, but Boca doesn't look even remotely pink on my hand.  It looks browner than Soft Sell, and makes I Love Winter look positively pink, even though the two look almost identical in the tube (ILW is a cremesheen, so is shinier).

  I also got a 127 brush, which has longer, less dense bristles than the 128, and the handle is shorter by about an inch.


----------



## makeupsc87 (Mar 24, 2015)

Does anyone know when this collection (julia petit) will be launching on the selfridges website? I totally missed the launch on the mac website and need to get my hands on those lipsticks!!!


----------



## rockin (Mar 24, 2015)

makeupsc87 said:


> Does anyone know when this collection (julia petit) will be launching on the selfridges website? I totally missed the launch on the mac website and need to get my hands on those lipsticks!!!


 
  I read that it was 'MAC online and select locations only (Selfridges, Harrods, Harvey Nichols London)' which I understood to mean instore at those locations, although I could be wrong.


----------



## makeupsc87 (Mar 24, 2015)

rockin said:


> I read that it was 'MAC online and select locations only (Selfridges, Harrods, Harvey Nichols London)' which I understood to mean instore at those locations, although I could be wrong.


  That's what I thought as well but when I asked on live chat she said it would be online as well as selfridges brought the whole package! I hope it will be as I really want/need all three lipsticks ;(


----------



## rockin (Mar 24, 2015)

makeupsc87 said:


> That's what I thought as well but when I asked on live chat she said it would be online as well as selfridges brought the whole package! I hope it will be as I really want/need all three lipsticks ;(


I'll keep my fingers crossed for you


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 24, 2015)

rockin said:


> My black box just arrived   On swatching, I like Petit Red so much that I am now wearing it.  Acai is beautiful, but Boca doesn't look even remotely pink on my hand.  It looks browner than Soft Sell, and makes I Love Winter look positively pink, even though the two look almost identical in the tube (ILW is a cremesheen, so is shinier).  I also got a 127 brush, which has longer, less dense bristles than the 128, and the handle is shorter by about an inch.


  Finally! Yeah, Boca isn't very pink, I'm kinda wishing I hadn't bought it now, but it's not too bad on me.


----------



## patriciacastelo (Mar 24, 2015)

The collection has already been on-line on Selfridges website and sold out right away.


----------



## Littlemissdee (Mar 24, 2015)

Cinderella restock on mac uk. Both lipsticks and gloss available


----------



## jennyap (Mar 24, 2015)

Littlemissdee said:


> Cinderella restock on mac uk. Both lipsticks and gloss available


  Be very quick if you want Royal Ball, only a few of those. Not that many glosses either.


----------



## rockin (Mar 24, 2015)

Pretty It Up and Little Black Bow are both available, as well as Free As A Butterfly and both glosses.






  Edit:  HEA now sold out 6:05pm


----------



## Littlemissdee (Mar 24, 2015)

jennyap said:


> Be very quick if you want Royal Ball, only a few of those. Not that many glosses either.





rockin said:


> Pretty It Up and Little Black Bow are both available, as well as Free As A Butterfly and both glosses.


  I just entered the danger zone. Placed two orders. Two HEA glosses because that was the only thing I was looking for and just ordered pretty it up and backed up free as a butterfly and little black bow. I need to quit buying makeup now. For real this time. I don't even wear it as often as I like. Just hoping for lavender jade one day and that's it I'm done till my birthday in October lol hope you guys got what you wanted. Can't believe there was a restock!


----------



## makeupsc87 (Mar 24, 2015)

patriciacastelo said:


> The collection has already been on-line on Selfridges website and sold out right away.


  Has it? the julia petit collection? I have literally been stalking the website all day every day ;(


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 24, 2015)

makeupsc87 said:


> Has it? the julia petit collection? I have literally been stalking the website all day every day ;(


  So have I, I know it has launched in store but I haven't seen it on the website.


----------



## makeupsc87 (Mar 24, 2015)

I'm glad I'm not the only one! With the Bao Bao Wan collection it launched (on selfridges) randomly a week or so after they launched the taledo collection even though these were both launched together on the mac website so we can only hope! As soon as I spot it, I will message on here! Please do them same


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Mar 24, 2015)

Was about to have a heart attack when saw this email:-  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Went on the website, different MM collection. I can breath a sigh of relief


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 24, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Went on the website, different MM collection. I can breath a sigh of relief


  It really confused me too. That collection has been up on Mac for ages. I even asked about it on here.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Mar 24, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> It really confused me too. That collection has been up on Mac for ages. I even asked about it on here.


  The main won't be around end of March/April time. Or April/May, only MAC will know


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Mar 24, 2015)

Are we thinking that any new collections launching this Thursday? Or maybe the Thursday after?


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Mar 24, 2015)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Are we thinking that any new collections launching this Thursday? Or maybe the Thursday after?


  I have a feeling something might launch on Thursday. It better be something I said that I would skip


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Mar 24, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> I have a feeling something might launch on Thursday. It better be something I said that I would skip


  I want the big Mia moretti collection so I'll have to keep my eyes peeled coz who knows when that'll launch :/


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 24, 2015)

I think it will be MIB, since it has already been released in Europe.


----------



## patriciacastelo (Mar 24, 2015)

I'm pretty sure I've seen it there, while searching for the Lustre Drops but I could be wrong :/


----------



## makeupsc87 (Mar 24, 2015)

patriciacastelo said:


> I'm pretty sure I've seen it there, while searching for the Lustre Drops but I could be wrong :/


 Oh no!!! ;( fingers crossed mac restocks! I can't being myself to pay the ridiculous prices on ebay!


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 24, 2015)

patriciacastelo said:


> I'm pretty sure I've seen it there, while searching for the Lustre Drops but I could be wrong :/


  Did you find them? I didn't have a chance to go to Selfridges/Harrods, so I hope I can get them tomorrow.


----------



## patriciacastelo (Mar 24, 2015)

Yeah but sadly already sold out  Here is the link in case they restock, which I doubt...Hope you can still get it in store.


----------



## rockin (Mar 24, 2015)

Petite Red lasted quite a long time on me - through eating a chickenburger, sausage rolls and scones, a coffee and a glass of Pepsi.  Not bad at all, and it left a pretty stain on my lips.

  I used makeup remover to get it off completely, and am now wearing Boca.  Despite not being pink at all on me, it actually looks nice - quite a natural look.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm glad I didn't give in and order the cinderella restock yesterday, as just got a few Dr hauschka bits in the debenhams sale.  There's a pink ysl brush half price looks nice


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 25, 2015)

kerry-jane88 said:


> There's a pink ysl brush half price looks nice


  Thank you! I ordered the brush, a YSL Wet&Dry palette and the pink Givenchy NP from the spring collection. No MAC for me tomorrow


----------



## BethRosexx (Mar 25, 2015)

Just wanna say hi everyone! I'm new to the site, after finding it this morning whilst doing my makeup stalking haha! I'm a big MAC fan so can't wait to hear about all of the new collections etc


----------



## MissLiLaC (Mar 25, 2015)

BethRosexx said:


> Just wanna say hi everyone! I'm new to the site, after finding it this morning whilst doing my makeup stalking haha! I'm a big MAC fan so can't wait to hear about all of the new collections etc


  :welcome:


----------



## ghopkins91 (Mar 25, 2015)

BethRosexx said:


> Just wanna say hi everyone! I'm new to the site, after finding it this morning whilst doing my makeup stalking haha! I'm a big MAC fan so can't wait to hear about all of the new collections etc


  Helloo  Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 25, 2015)

BethRosexx said:


> Just wanna say hi everyone! I'm new to the site, after finding it this morning whilst doing my makeup stalking haha! I'm a big MAC fan so can't wait to hear about all of the new collections etc


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Mar 25, 2015)

BethRosexx said:


> Just wanna say hi everyone! I'm new to the site, after finding it this morning whilst doing my makeup stalking haha! I'm a big MAC fan so can't wait to hear about all of the new collections etc


  Welcome to Specktra


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Mar 25, 2015)

Mac chat says no specific dates for new launches but maybe some will launch this week. It's the ultimate yes/no isn't it!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Mar 25, 2015)

BethRosexx said:


> Just wanna say hi everyone! I'm new to the site, after finding it this morning whilst doing my makeup stalking haha! I'm a big MAC fan so can't wait to hear about all of the new collections etc


  Welcome!


----------



## Littlemissdee (Mar 25, 2015)

BethRosexx said:


> Just wanna say hi everyone! I'm new to the site, after finding it this morning whilst doing my makeup stalking haha! I'm a big MAC fan so can't wait to hear about all of the new collections etc


  Welcome to the site


----------



## BethRosexx (Mar 25, 2015)

Thanks everyone


----------



## BethRosexx (Mar 25, 2015)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Mac chat says no specific dates for new launches but maybe some will launch this week. It's the ultimate yes/no isn't it!


  The Mia Moretti collection launches tomorrow online but i'm not sure whether to skip it or not!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Mar 25, 2015)

BethRosexx said:


> The Mia Moretti collection launches tomorrow online but i'm not sure whether to skip it or not!


  Ooh thanks! Did Mac chat tell you that?


----------



## BethRosexx (Mar 25, 2015)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Ooh thanks! Did Mac chat tell you that?


 


No I saw this on twitter earlier


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Mar 25, 2015)

BethRosexx said:


> No I saw this on twitter earlier   Brilliant!


----------



## ghopkins91 (Mar 25, 2015)

I've just remembered that Make Up Forever will launch here soon! I am so excited. I wonder if it will be online only or in stores too? I wonder which Debenhams stores will be likely to have it if so?


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (Mar 25, 2015)

ghopkins91 said:


> I've just remembered that Make Up Forever will launch here soon! I am so excited. I wonder if it will be online only or in stores too? I wonder which Debenhams stores will be likely to have it if so?


  I have saved £35 in beauty points for its launch. So i hope it launches soon before i am forced to spend on something else so they don't expire.


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 25, 2015)

ghopkins91 said:


> I've just remembered that Make Up Forever will launch here soon! I am so excited. I wonder if it will be online only or in stores too? I wonder which Debenhams stores will be likely to have it if so?


  I'm excited too! I doubt that my Debenhams will get it. If it's not in store, it would be a bit pointless, since we can order from Sephora or from gurumakeupemporium. I want to see the eyeshadows! Do you know a specific date/month? I've noticed that pixiwoo and Wayne Goss have MUFE in their recent videos.


----------



## ghopkins91 (Mar 25, 2015)

MakeMeUp79 said:


> I have saved £35 in beauty points for its launch. So i hope it launches soon before i am forced to spend on something else so they don't expire.


  The last I heard was May?? What are you after? I am gunna need to sell a kidney to buy everything I am after 


mkoparanova said:


> I'm excited too! I doubt that my Debenhams will get it. If it's not in store, it would be a bit pointless, since we can order from Sephora or from gurumakeupemporium. I want to see the eyeshadows! Do you know a specific date/month? I've noticed that pixiwoo and Wayne Goss have MUFE in their recent videos.


  The last I read was May - think I saw that on ReallyRee or BritishBeautyBlogger. You can't order MUFE from Sephora US any more. I placed a Sephora order in Nov & bought some things, but when I tried at the end of Jan it wouldn't allow it. I emailed Sephora and they didn't give a reason, just a list of brands unavailable to us


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 25, 2015)

ghopkins91 said:


> The last I read was May - think I saw that on ReallyRee or BritishBeautyBlogger. You can't order MUFE from Sephora US any more. I placed a Sephora order in Nov & bought some things, but when I tried at the end of Jan it wouldn't allow it. I emailed Sephora and they didn't give a reason, just a list of brands unavailable to us


  Thank you! I didn't know that we can't order MUFE any more.. Well, I still want to see them because there are soooo many eyeshadows and I can't decide which ones I want.


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (Mar 25, 2015)

ghopkins91 said:


> The last I heard was May?? What are you after? I am gunna need to sell a kidney to buy everything I am after   May? I musta got my M's mixed up!! I thought it was March!! My £35  in points won't go very far on my wish list but it help soften the blow a tad!!


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Mar 25, 2015)

BethRosexx said:


> No I saw this on twitter earlier


  I'm gonna have a fun time on Thursday and  Friday


----------



## ghopkins91 (Mar 26, 2015)

I have a scary day at uni today (speed interviews, applying for jobs & meeting the managers!) and I will need to buy something pretty to cheer myself up afterwards.. so hopefully I catch MIB if it does launch today


----------



## ghopkins91 (Mar 26, 2015)

MakeMeUp79 said:


> ghopkins91 said:
> 
> 
> > May? I musta got my M's mixed up!! I thought it was March!! My £35  in points won't go very far on my wish list but it help soften the blow a tad!!
> ...


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Mar 26, 2015)

ghopkins91 said:


> I have a scary day at uni today (speed interviews, applying for jobs & meeting the managers!) and I will need to buy something pretty to cheer myself up afterwards.. so hopefully I catch MIB if it does launch today


  I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it doesn't launch today, for the reason that I dont get paid for another 24 hours


----------



## ghopkins91 (Mar 26, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it doesn't launch today, for the reason that I dont get paid for another 24 hours


  Ohh boo! Ok hopefully tomorrow then! I have a day off tomorrow so would work better for me too actually


----------



## rockin (Mar 26, 2015)

My E.L.F. order is finally showing as dispatched!  I haven't received an email about it yet, though.


----------



## BethRosexx (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm hoping MIB doesn't launch today, I went overboard in the river island sale this morning so my bank account won't take the launch of that too!


----------



## dancewithme (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm keeping my eyes peeled for MIB today! Easier said than done - I stayed up working til 5am this morning, so I'm not feeling so sharp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hoping to get a couple of the lippies and liners, but won't be too disappointed if I miss out. I've collected so much Mac in the past few years that I don't have the same sense of urgency that I used to have with new collections!


----------



## Georgina525 (Mar 26, 2015)

mac mia moretti is up! go on site map to find it 

  link : http://www.maccosmetics.co.uk/whats_new/14541/New-Collections/Mia-Moretti/index.tmpl


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Mar 26, 2015)

Urgh takes me so long to check out!  Got pretty much everything :s


----------



## BethRosexx (Mar 26, 2015)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Got pretty much everything :s


  I was thinking of buying one of the casual colours but never had them before so not sure!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Mar 26, 2015)

BethRosexx said:


> I was thinking of buying one of the casual colours but never had them before so not sure!


  I liked the casual colours, although I found that they didn't last very long (went bad and smelled off within a year). If I bought them again they'd have to be in more neutral shades I can wear often on the cheeks and lips. The ones in this collection are way too bright for me, so they were the only things I skipped!


----------



## rockin (Mar 26, 2015)

I only wanted the red lipstick, so bought a couple of lip pencils from my 'wanted' list as well to avoid postage charges. 

  I hate how long you have to sit there anxiously waiting for checkout to load.


----------



## BethRosexx (Mar 26, 2015)

kerry-jane88 said:


> The ones in this collection are way too bright for me, so they were the only things I skipped!


  yeah i've seen that they don't last very long which is what made my mind up of skipping them!


----------



## Zoeyxox (Mar 26, 2015)

http://www.maccosmetics.co.uk/whats_new/13095/New-Collections/Look-in-a-Box/index.tmpl   The Look In A Box is up


----------



## BethRosexx (Mar 26, 2015)

Zoeyxox said:


> The Look In A Box is up


  Dont know which one to get!!


----------



## Zoeyxox (Mar 26, 2015)

BethRosexx said:


> Dont know which one to get!!


  I know, it's too hard to decide! I'm still trying to figure if I want high tea from the Mia Moretti Collection. A little put off because it's a lustre finish.


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 26, 2015)

Zoeyxox said:


> I know, it's too hard to decide! I'm still trying to figure if I want high tea from the Mia Moretti Collection. A little put off because it's a lustre finish.


  Isn't High tea permanent? Or maybe it's a repromote, I'm sure I've seen it before.



  I got PS I like you and the lip primer, which I've wanted to try for quite a while.


----------



## Zoeyxox (Mar 26, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Isn't High tea permanent? Or maybe it's a repromote, I'm sure I've seen it before.    I got PS I like you and the lip primer, which I've wanted to try for quite a while.


  Ohh I think it is permanent. In that case I'm just gonna get Maria Moretti. Any idea if MIB is out today?


----------



## BethRosexx (Mar 26, 2015)

Zoeyxox said:


> I know, it's too hard to decide! I'm still trying to figure if I want high tea from the Mia Moretti Collection. A little put off because it's a lustre finish.


  decided to go for the coral look in a box, really good value for money!


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm breathing a sigh of relief right now about the MM collection. Looks like I will be getting that palette tomorrow


----------



## alittleginger (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm tempted by the MM makeup bags and a look in a box. The lip palette is gorg but i'd never wear it. Shame I have no $$!!!


----------



## BethRosexx (Mar 26, 2015)

i love the MM lip palette because it's so unique but i wouldn't wear them either


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 26, 2015)

Sorry about the off topic - I'm ordering NPs from a US seller on ebay, would I have to pay extra charges, if my order is £35?


----------



## ghopkins91 (Mar 26, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Sorry about the off topic - I'm ordering NPs from a US seller on ebay, would I have to pay extra charges, if my order is £35?


  NP?


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 26, 2015)

ghopkins91 said:


> NP?


  Nail polish


----------



## ElizaMay (Mar 26, 2015)

It depends if it comes to more than £40 with shipping. Technically customs charges kick in on amounts over £15,
  but HMRC almost always won't charge until your order total is over £40 (but they include postage amount).


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 26, 2015)

ElizaMay said:


> It depends if it comes to more than £40 with shipping. Technically customs charges kick in on amounts over £15,
> but HMRC almost always won't charge until your order total is over £40 (but they include postage amount).


  Thank you! My order was £43 with shipping at first, so I'm glad I asked.


----------



## ghopkins91 (Mar 26, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Nail polish


  I think it just depends which packages they pull up at random. I have had parcels of high value get through & have only been charged once - I think the value written on the box was $60 and I was charged £7 customs but then they added a £13 handling fee! Don't have the package marked as nail polish though, as they won't let it through from overseas (I'm sure you know that already but just incase)


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 26, 2015)

ghopkins91 said:


> I think it just depends which packages they pull up at random. I have had parcels of high value get through & have only been charged once - I think the value written on the box was $60 and I was charged £7 customs but then they added a £13 handling fee! Don't have the package marked as nail polish though, as they won't let it through from overseas (I'm sure you know that already but just incase)


  Thanks! The seller's rating is very high and I've ordered from her/him a few times, so I was worried only about the extra charges. £20 is 50% of the value, that's a lot!


----------



## ghopkins91 (Mar 26, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Thanks! The seller's rating is very high and I've ordered from her/him a few times, so I was worried only about the extra charges. £20 is 50% of the value, that's a lot!


  It was worth a fair bit over £100 but was labelled lower. I wouldn't of minded just the £7 customs charge but the handling fee of £13 on top irritated me!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Mar 26, 2015)

In the last year I've bought from America and New Zealand I've been charged vat plus the 12 pound handling fee, which has stopped me from buying from abroad so much :/


----------



## rockin (Mar 27, 2015)

My Superdrug order with Real Techniques Collectors Edition Sculpting Set has arrived at the local sorting office and is apparently 'ready for delivery'.  Fingers crossed that will arrive today.  Maybe the e.l.f. order will come today, too?  I've still had no dispatch email for that, although it shows as dispatched on their website.

  My MAC order is showing as dispatched at 00:46am today, and my Debenhams order of Pencilled In lip pencils (ordered from them using TopCashBack, my credit card that gives points, and hopefully getting the £10 of bonus points from Debenhams for a £50 spend) was dispatched last night. 




  Had another email through from e.l.f.  They're now also giving 3 free gifts (you pick from 6 available) plus a free e.l.f. tote bag if you spend £10 or more before postage, so check the offers page first.


----------



## rockin (Mar 27, 2015)

kerry-jane88 said:


> In the last year I've bought from America and New Zealand I've been charged vat plus the 12 pound handling fee, which has stopped me from buying from abroad so much :/


  The Post Office handling charge stops me buying from abroad so much, too.  The value at which we are supposed to pay Customs is way too low - just the price of one lipstick or DVD


----------



## BethRosexx (Mar 27, 2015)

rockin said:


> My Superdrug order with Real Techniques Collectors Edition Sculpting Set has arrived at the local sorting office and is apparently 'ready for delivery'.  Fingers crossed that will arrive today.  Maybe the e.l.f. order will come today, too?  I've still had no dispatch email for that, although it shows as dispatched on their website.
> 
> My MAC order is showing as dispatched at 00:46am today, and my Debenhams order of Pencilled In lip pencils (ordered from them using TopCashBack, my credit card that gives points, and hopefully getting the £10 of bonus points from Debenhams for a £50 spend) was dispatched last night.
> 
> ...


  I've never bought e.l.f before but seeing all the savings is tempting me!


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Mar 27, 2015)

Just had an email from MAC Pro, inviting me to a seminar in Covent Garden... I'm not a pro member


----------



## rockin (Mar 27, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


>


 
  It doesn't seem to say it's for Pro members only.  Sounds like it could be interesting, if you're able to get there.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Mar 27, 2015)

rockin said:


> It doesn't seem to say it's for Pro members only.  Sounds like it could be interesting, if you're able to get there.


  I might just check it out


----------



## ghopkins91 (Mar 27, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Just had an email from MAC Pro, inviting me to a seminar in Covent Garden... I'm not a pro member


  It will be amazing! I'd go if I were you. Dominic just posted the face charts he will be doing on Monday.


----------



## rockin (Mar 27, 2015)

The postie has just been 

  I'm loving that the e.l.f. cream eyeliners and pigments each come with a little applicator brush.  The 'glitter eyeshadow applicators' seem to be the equivalent of the silicon applicators you can get from MAC.

  My Superdrug order arrived too, and I'm liking the Real Techniques brushes - this set has a 'sculpting'  brush, a fan brush and a setting brush.  The fan brush is exclusive to this set.

  I also received my Debenhams order from the other day of 4 Urban Decay 'Moondust' eyeshadows.  They all look so beautiful - I got Cosmic, Ether, Solstice and Scorpio.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Mar 27, 2015)

rockin said:


> The postie has just been
> 
> I'm loving that the e.l.f. cream eyeliners and pigments each come with a little applicator brush.  The 'glitter eyeshadow applicators' seem to be the equivalent of the silicon applicators you can get from MAC.
> 
> ...


  I love the real techniques set especially how soft the fan brush is. I expected it to be pretty scratchy given how fine fan brushes are and it being synthetic so it was a pleasant surprise. I ordered mine from the Real Techniques website as it seemed to be permanently out of stock on the Superdrug website and was surprised how quick it came (it did have a UK postmark on and address which i found a bit bizarre) I really still can't get on with the bold metals brushes.

  I have Moondust eyeshadows from the original launch in Zodiac and Stargazer and they are amazing. I keep meaning to place an order for the new ones that launched. I'd especially like Scorpio and Ether.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Mar 27, 2015)

ghopkins91 said:


> It will be amazing! I'd go if I were you. Dominic just posted the face charts he will be doing on Monday.


  I'll drop them an email tomorrow. Being trying to ring all day


----------



## rockin (Mar 27, 2015)

mushroomteagirl said:


> I love the real techniques set especially how soft the fan brush is. I expected it to be pretty scratchy given how fine fan brushes are and it being synthetic so it was a pleasant surprise. I ordered mine from the Real Techniques website as it seemed to be permanently out of stock on the Superdrug website and was surprised how quick it came (it did have a UK postmark on and address which i found a bit bizarre) I really still can't get on with the bold metals brushes.
> 
> I have Moondust eyeshadows from the original launch in Zodiac and Stargazer and they are amazing. I keep meaning to place an order for the new ones that launched. I'd especially like Scorpio and Ether.


Strangely, I looked on the Superdrug site one day and the set was out of stock, then after midnight I looked again and it was available again, so I grabbed it quickly.  They don't seem to have that set in Boots.

  Solstice is a real colour-shifter.  If you look at it in the pot straight on, it looks a blue/green colour with a hint of MAC Club but metallic.  If you look across the top of the shadow, from the side, it looks pink!  On a hand swatch, without a primer/base, it looks a kind of pinky mauve with turquoise green shimmer.


----------



## BethRosexx (Mar 27, 2015)

mushroomteagirl said:


> I love the real techniques set especially how soft the fan brush is. I expected it to be pretty scratchy given how fine fan brushes are and it being synthetic so it was a pleasant surprise. I ordered mine from the Real Techniques website as it seemed to be permanently out of stock on the Superdrug website and was surprised how quick it came (it did have a UK postmark on and address which i found a bit bizarre) I really still can't get on with the bold metals brushes.
> 
> I have Moondust eyeshadows from the original launch in Zodiac and Stargazer and they are amazing. I keep meaning to place an order for the new ones that launched. I'd especially like Scorpio and Ether.


  The bold metal brushes aren't working for me either! I aren't really impressed


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 27, 2015)

Is the setting brush the same as the old one? It looks a bit bigger in the video I watched. 


  PS Thank you all for sharing about the charges, I haven't ordered yet, I might place 2 separate orders.


----------



## BethRosexx (Mar 27, 2015)

toledo collection has been restocked on the mac website apart from oxblood lipstick  
Along with 2 eyeshadow sets in the JP collection


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Mar 27, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Is the setting brush the same as the old one? It looks a bit bigger in the video I watched.    PS Thank you all for sharing about the charges, I haven't ordered yet, I might place 2 separate orders.


  I've noticed that my setting brush started out looking quite small and then as its been worn in the bristles have spread out making it seem like a bigger brush.


----------



## Littlemissdee (Mar 27, 2015)

Mac Julia Petit now on Selfridges site


----------



## Littlemissdee (Mar 27, 2015)

Petite Red is showing as £20. Why?


----------



## BethRosexx (Mar 28, 2015)

Littlemissdee said:


> Mac Julia Petit now on Selfridges site


  thankyou! Boca, Acai & linda for me!


----------



## BethRosexx (Mar 28, 2015)

Littlemissdee said:


> Petite Red is showing as £20. Why?


  I was thinking the same and the little swatch picture isn't showing up either


----------



## Georgina525 (Mar 28, 2015)

Littlemissdee said:


> Mac Julia Petit now on Selfridges site


Thanks!  I was able to get linda and acai - missed out when it launched on macs site and really wanted linda!


----------



## Littlemissdee (Mar 28, 2015)

BethRosexx said:


> thankyou! Boca, Acai & linda for me!





Georgina525 said:


> Thanks!  I was able to get linda and acai - missed out when it launched on macs site and really wanted linda!


  You are both very welcome.I'm glad you both got what you wanted 


BethRosexx said:


> I was thinking the same and the little swatch picture isn't showing up either


  It totally confused me. I almost bought then saw the price and was like "nah" lol


----------



## BethRosexx (Mar 28, 2015)

Littlemissdee said:


> It totally confused me. I almost bought then saw the price and was like "nah" lol


  I think people are thinking that themselves as it's still in stock!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Mar 28, 2015)

Has anyone got their Mia moretti stuff today? I find I usually get my Mac on a Saturday if it was a Thursday launch, but they've not even dispatched it yet :/


----------



## BethRosexx (Mar 28, 2015)

kerry-jane88 said:


> I find I usually get my Mac on a Saturday if it was a Thursday launch, but they've not even dispatched it yet :/


  My look in a box has come today which I ordered on thursday!


----------



## Zoeyxox (Mar 28, 2015)

I've been stalking Selfridges the past couple of days and the one day I forget to look JP is stocked.  Boca is out of stock already but I managed to get Acai


----------



## BethRosexx (Mar 28, 2015)

Zoeyxox said:


> I've been stalking Selfridges the past couple of days and the one day I forget to look JP is stocked.  Boca is out of stock already but I managed to get Acai


  aw typical! Acai looks lovely too, i bought that as well!


----------



## rockin (Mar 28, 2015)

My Maria Moretti arrived today, too - that, and some of the Pencilled In lip pencils   I just couldn't open the package until my parents had left. 

  I like this red on me, and I like the shine of it. It feels very creamy on, and applies smoothly.

  I'm glad to hear that some of you managed to get the JP products you wanted from Selfridges.


----------



## tchristi (Mar 28, 2015)

can I order from mac Canadian site if I live in usa


----------



## Georgina525 (Mar 28, 2015)

Zoeyxox said:


> I've been stalking Selfridges the past couple of days and the one day I forget to look JP is stocked.  Boca is out of stock already but I managed to get Acai


  Boca is showing up as in stock for me on selfridges website if you want to try and get it?


----------



## Zoeyxox (Mar 28, 2015)

Georgina525 said:


> Boca is showing up as in stock for me on selfridges website if you want to try and get it?


  I just checked, it shows up but when I try adding to bag it says it's out of stock, which is annoying.


----------



## Georgina525 (Mar 28, 2015)

Zoeyxox said:


> I just checked, it shows up but when I try adding to bag it says it's out of stock, which is annoying.


Aww that is annoying , i just assumed it was in stock!


----------



## BethRosexx (Mar 30, 2015)

Seeing everyone buy from mac is beauty in the US is making me jealous haha


----------



## Georgina525 (Mar 30, 2015)

BethRosexx said:


> Seeing everyone buy from mac is beauty in the US is making me jealous haha


I know same haha, my wish list keeps growing! I just asked in MAC chat if there was an official release date yet and she said she didn't have an exact date but it would be end of apirl/may. Though I think a few people have been given different release dates so who knows!


----------



## BethRosexx (Mar 30, 2015)

Georgina525 said:


> I know same haha, my wish list keeps growing! I just asked in MAC chat if there was an official release date yet and she said she didn't have an exact date but it would be end of apirl/may. Though I think a few people have been given different release dates so who knows!


  urgh I can't wait that long haha


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Mar 30, 2015)

Have we heard anything about PT?


----------



## Georgina525 (Mar 30, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Have we heard anything about PT?


  macs last tweet about it (on March 27th) said that they expect it to arrive on their site 'mid-april'


----------



## MACerette (Mar 31, 2015)

Hello ladies and gents, just throwing it out there: there is no back to MAC in the Netherlands and I have quite a few empties. Is there anybody who would be willing to back to MAC my empties? I have tried sending it directly to MAC UK three times but that failed miserably twice. Pretty please?


----------



## NextSupreme (Mar 31, 2015)

MACerette said:


> Hello ladies and gents, just throwing it out there: there is no back to MAC in the Netherlands and I have quite a few empties. Is there anybody who would be willing to back to MAC my empties? I have tried sending it directly to MAC UK three times but that failed miserably twice. Pretty please?


 Send me a PM! I'm sure we could sort something out.


----------



## jennyap (Mar 31, 2015)

MACerette said:


> Hello ladies and gents, just throwing it out there: there is no back to MAC in the Netherlands and I have quite a few empties. Is there anybody who would be willing to back to MAC my empties? I have tried sending it directly to MAC UK three times but that failed miserably twice. Pretty please?


  I'd be happy to help for anything that isn't Mac Store Only (I just have easy access to a counter)


----------



## MACerette (Mar 31, 2015)

Thank you ladies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  jennyap: are they strict at the counter? I have some depotted items I believe. I also have and old mac pocket mirror, MAC sharpeners, a broken palette and of course several known back to MACable items. I am planning on depotting many lipsticks into palettes so that might be adding up as well.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Mar 31, 2015)

MACerette said:


> Thank you ladies! :bouquet:  jennyap: are they strict at the counter? I have some depotted items I believe. I also have and old mac pocket mirror, MAC sharpeners, a broken palette and of course several known back to MACable items. I am planning on depotting many lipsticks into palettes so that might be adding up as well.


  Depots should be fine, but they won't accept accessories like a mirror or sharpener.


----------



## MACerette (Mar 31, 2015)

Thank you!:bouquet:


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I've just had a quick gander at the USA Mac site and i was shocked that only one item in the whole of both MIB and Philip Treacy is sold out. Makes me hopeful i won't miss out on the things i want


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Mar 31, 2015)

mushroomteagirl said:


> I've just had a quick gander at the USA Mac site and i was shocked that only one item in the whole of both MIB and Philip Treacy is sold out. Makes me hopeful i won't miss out on the things i want


  I hope the same trend happens over here. I've also noticed that all of the MM collection is in stock as well  EDIT: Maria Moretti has sold out


----------



## oliviahood96 (Mar 31, 2015)

mushroomteagirl said:


> I've just had a quick gander at the USA Mac site and i was shocked that only one item in the whole of both MIB and Philip Treacy is sold out. Makes me hopeful i won't miss out on the things i want


 I looked earlier and was surprised everything was still in stock! I hope it's the same when it reaches the UK!


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 31, 2015)

Has anyone tried the Makeup Revolution liquid lipsticks? I just watched some videos and they look gorgeous!


----------



## ghopkins91 (Mar 31, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Has anyone tried the Makeup Revolution liquid lipsticks? I just watched some videos and they look gorgeous!


  I've not tried anything by Makeup Revolution but I've heard nothing but good reviews. They have just opened a stand at my local Superdrug & I think I need to go and have a good browse!


----------



## BethRosexx (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm getting so impatient, need MIB to launch now!


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 31, 2015)

ghopkins91 said:


> I've not tried anything by Makeup Revolution but I've heard nothing but good reviews. They have just opened a stand at my local Superdrug & I think I need to go and have a good browse!


  I ordered a few things, when they came out but I haven't used them tbh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm making a list and I'll go try them tomorrow


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Mar 31, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Has anyone tried the Makeup Revolution liquid lipsticks? I just watched some videos and they look gorgeous!


  They really do do some fantastic dupes. I got those Too Faced melted dupes and they really are great! The liquid watercolour blush things are also really good.

  I also got a couple of the eyeshadow palettes like chocolate bar dupe and the colour payoff is nice and in a couple of cases even better than the too faced e.g. the burgundy but the wear is definitely not as good


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 31, 2015)

mushroomteagirl said:


> They really do do some fantastic dupes. I got those Too Faced melted dupes and they really are great! The liquid watercolour blush things are also really good.
> 
> I also got a couple of the eyeshadow palettes like chocolate bar dupe and the colour payoff is nice and in a couple of cases even better than the too faced e.g. the burgundy but the wear is definitely not as good


  Are the Too Faced lipsticks matte? I'm looking for matte liquid lipsticks and I can't find many in the UK.  
  I have one of the blushes but I haven't worn it, I might try it tomorrow. I have the original Chocolate bar and it's my favourite palette, I bought it last October and I've been wearing it all the time.


----------



## MissLiLaC (Mar 31, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Has anyone tried the Makeup Revolution liquid lipsticks? I just watched some videos and they look gorgeous!


  I really want to try them  They look gorge esp. the shade Depravity


----------



## MissLiLaC (Mar 31, 2015)

BethRosexx said:


> I'm getting so impatient, need MIB to launch now!


  :werd:


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 31, 2015)

MissLiLaC said:


> I really want to try them  They look gorge esp. the shade Depravity


  It's first on my list! I have the Depraved lipstick and the shade is beautiful but it's too creamy and lasts for about 20 min, so I never wear it.


----------



## MissLiLaC (Mar 31, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> It's first on my list! I have the Depraved lipstick and the shade is beautiful but it's too creamy and lasts for about 20 min, so I never wear it.


  Oh really  havent tried their lippies~~ Yeah I'm a matte girl~ Always hate it when that happens; gorge shade bad formula


----------



## BethRosexx (Apr 1, 2015)

Mac has tweeted that MIB won't be online until 21.5 and in store in June.


----------



## oliviahood96 (Apr 1, 2015)

BethRosexx said:


> Mac has tweeted that MIB won't be online until 21.5 and in store in June.


  Aw ! I remember last year's summer collection came out earlier than that!


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Apr 1, 2015)

BethRosexx said:


> Mac has tweeted that MIB won't be online until 21.5 and in store in June.


  Yay (there's a reason for the yay), I can put away money for my MIB haul. I want to concentrate on PT


----------



## Littlemissdee (Apr 1, 2015)

Selfridges restock of  cinderella fluidlines and evil stepmother pigment  also  Julia Petit collection blush is back up also  Bao bao wan eyeshadow palette   Enjoy


----------



## BethRosexx (Apr 1, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Yay (there's a reason for the yay), I can put away money for my MIB haul. I want to concentrate on PT


  That's what I was thinking, I can save some money up now


----------



## BethRosexx (Apr 1, 2015)

Littlemissdee said:


> Selfridges restock of  cinderella fluidlines and evil stepmother pigment  also  Julia Petit collection blush is back up also  Bao bao wan eyeshadow palette   Enjoy


  Still hoping for a bao bao wan lipstick restock, a girl can hope haha!


----------



## Littlemissdee (Apr 1, 2015)

BethRosexx said:


> Still hoping for a bao bao wan lipstick restock, a girl can hope haha!


  Same here. I'm upset they never launched lavender jade over here. So unfair. If you ever see it PM me. I'd cry if I missed the restock lol


----------



## BethRosexx (Apr 1, 2015)

Littlemissdee said:


> Same here. I'm upset they never launched lavender jade over here. So unfair. If you ever see it PM me. I'd cry if I missed the restock lol


  I will haha  I'm after a lighter nude girlies from mac if you can help? I've got brave, faux, velvet teddy, the darker nudes etc but after a lighter nude, any suggestions? Not as light as myth though as I think I would look awful in that haha


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Apr 1, 2015)

BethRosexx said:


> I will haha  I'm after a lighter nude girlies from mac if you can help? I've got brave, faux, velvet teddy, the darker nudes etc but after a lighter nude, any suggestions? Not as light as myth though as I think I would look awful in that haha


  Oxblood... That's the only one I can think of


----------



## MissLiLaC (Apr 1, 2015)

BethRosexx said:


> Mac has tweeted that MIB won't be online until 21.5 and in store in June.





oliviahood96 said:


> Aw ! I remember last year's summer collection came out earlier than that!


  I think I remember Playland came out end of April/early May so this is later  Aah can't wait anymoore  but yes saving money is good I suppose


----------



## oliviahood96 (Apr 1, 2015)

BethRosexx said:


> I will haha  I'm after a lighter nude girlies from mac if you can help? I've got brave, faux, velvet teddy, the darker nudes etc but after a lighter nude, any suggestions? Not as light as myth though as I think I would look awful in that haha


  Japanese maple is a good nude, because it's a cremesheen it still allows your natural lip colour to show through a bit


----------



## mkoparanova (Apr 1, 2015)

BethRosexx said:


> I will haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Blankety, Honeylove.. I love Creme d'Nude but maybe it would be too light for you, if you don't like Myth?


----------



## MissLiLaC (Apr 1, 2015)

BethRosexx said:


> I will haha  I'm after a lighter nude girlies from mac if you can help? I've got brave, faux, velvet teddy, the darker nudes etc but after a lighter nude, any suggestions? Not as light as myth though as I think I would look awful in that haha


  How about Honeylove?


----------



## MissLiLaC (Apr 1, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Blankety, Honeylove.. I love Creme d'Nude but maybe it would be too light for you, if you don't like Myth?


  Oh yes Blankety is lovely  Especially lined with Edge to edge lip pencil


----------



## mkoparanova (Apr 1, 2015)

MissLiLaC said:


> Oh yes Blankety is lovely  Especially lined with Edge to edge lip pencil


  It's from Pencilled in, right? I'm looking for a nude lip liner - I have Soar, Whirl and CT Pillow Talk but I need something lighter - maybe Subculture or even Naked. Any suggestions?


----------



## oliviahood96 (Apr 1, 2015)

Can't believe everything is still in stock in MIB in the US! Really hoping it's the same when it comes over here!


----------



## oliviahood96 (Apr 1, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> It's from Pencilled in, right? I'm looking for a nude lip liner - I have Soar, Whirl and CT Pillow Talk but I need something lighter - maybe Subculture or even Naked. Any suggestions?


  Subculture or Boldly Bare


----------



## MissLiLaC (Apr 1, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> It's from Pencilled in, right? I'm looking for a nude lip liner - I have Soar, Whirl and CT Pillow Talk but I need something lighter - maybe Subculture or even Naked. Any suggestions?


  Yep it's from Pencilled in I love it 'cause I found Soar/Whirl a tad dark on me.. Still lovely colours though For me personally I find Naked liner, Boldly bare and Subculture a bit too warm for my skintone they pull too brown/orange, however for warm skintones they are beautiful shades  I wish I could rock Boldly Bare it is a gorgeous nude liner! Try it out


----------



## kirstw91 (Apr 1, 2015)

BethRosexx said:


> I will haha  I'm after a lighter nude girlies from mac if you can help? I've got brave, faux, velvet teddy, the darker nudes etc but after a lighter nude, any suggestions? Not as light as myth though as I think I would look awful in that haha


  I love Pure Zen, I have Myth but it doesn't suit me so sometimes I layer Pure Zen over Myth to stop me from looking dead haha


----------



## BethRosexx (Apr 1, 2015)

thanks everyone


----------



## rockin (Apr 1, 2015)

Maria Moretti is back in stock


----------



## BethRosexx (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## Littlemissdee (Apr 2, 2015)

BethRosexx said:


>


  What happened to collections being launched on the first and last Thursday of every month? MAC just do what they want lol  Thanks for the info


----------



## Littlemissdee (Apr 2, 2015)

Littlemissdee said:


> What happened to collections being launched on the first and last Thursday of every month? MAC just do what they want lol  Thanks for the info





BethRosexx said:


>


  Unless it was an April's Fool prank? Ooooo lol


----------



## beautycool (Apr 2, 2015)

BethRosexx said:


> Just wanna say hi everyone! I'm new to the site, after finding it this morning whilst doing my makeup stalking haha! I'm a big MAC fan so can't wait to hear about all of the new collections etc


   Hi I'm late lol welcome to specktra Hun


----------



## beautycool (Apr 2, 2015)

ghopkins91 said:


> I've just remembered that Make Up Forever will launch here soon! I am so excited. I wonder if it will be online only or in stores too? I wonder which Debenhams stores will be likely to have it if so?


   Does anyone know if the make up forever shop still in London ?  Think it was bond street I don't know  Back in 2002  That's where I got my proff make up from for college  all them years ago lol Just wondered if it was still there ?   I do get discount for make up forever It's a make up site where they sell more than make up for ever in the uk


----------



## ghopkins91 (Apr 2, 2015)

It won't let me quote for some reason   @beautycool - do you mean Guru Makeup Emporium? They sell Make Up Forever there, I haven't been inside but its in Kensington, opposite Space Nk


----------



## beautycool (Apr 2, 2015)

MACerette said:


> Hello ladies and gents, just throwing it out there: there is no back to MAC in the Netherlands and I have quite a few empties. Is there anybody who would be willing to back to MAC my empties? I have tried sending it directly to MAC UK three times but that failed miserably twice. Pretty please?


   Hi by the time you paid postage to send your items here then send back your lippy wouldn't it be cheaper just to buy a lipstick  Depends how much postage costs are  Becase I know if I was sending anything to anywhere uk or not I would send recorded so I know it got there  Not sure how much postage is to neverland a think I sent nail polish there before    But I know where your coming from getting rid of mac  emptys I don't know why on earth they haven't it's seems a little unfair doesn't it


----------



## MissLiLaC (Apr 2, 2015)

Just wondering if I buy a MAC giftcard from a Debenhams MAC counter, can I use it on MAC's website?  Edit: just asked Mac chat, no you can't


----------



## beautycool (Apr 2, 2015)

ghopkins91 said:


> It won't let me quote for some reason @beautycool - do you mean Guru Makeup Emporium? They sell Make Up Forever there, I haven't been inside but its in Kensington, opposite Space Nk


  Hi Hun  No I meant a actual make up for ever shop there was once one back in 2001 does anyone rember it actually 2002 Not 2001  I just thought some one may of remberred it and why it closed down if it has  It was just a make up for ever shop  Nothing else was sold in there  Apart from muf  Anyhows it don't matter x as I can order online I wouldn't go to the shop anyhows just wanted to know x


----------



## lily89 (Apr 3, 2015)

Do any of you ladies know if (and if yes then when) we are getting Anastasias Contour Cream in the UK?


----------



## emmaleung (Apr 4, 2015)

Hi guys,

  just a quick question. I ordered 2 packages from the mac cinderella restock but my luck they seem to have been lost now. So what happens> do i just get my money back? i really wanted my makeup


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 4, 2015)

emmaleung said:


> Hi guys,  just a quick question. I ordered 2 packages from the mac cinderella restock but my luck they seem to have been lost now. So what happens> do i just get my money back? i really wanted my makeup


  That's a bummer.  You need to contact Mac and see what they say. You will get your money back.


----------



## rockin (Apr 5, 2015)

Look at all the Urban Decay loveliness coming out soon.  I hope we get all of it here  http://www.vampyvarnish.com/2015/04/urban-decay-summer-2015-swatches-review/


  Duochrome eyeshadows - yay!!!


----------



## BethRosexx (Apr 5, 2015)

rockin said:


> Look at all the Urban Decay loveliness coming out soon.  I hope we get all of it here  http://www.vampyvarnish.com/2015/04/urban-decay-summer-2015-swatches-review/   Duochrome eyeshadows - yay!!!


 Ooo love the look of the eyeshadows.


----------



## mkoparanova (Apr 5, 2015)

rockin said:


> Look at all the Urban Decay loveliness coming out soon.  I hope we get all of it here  http://www.vampyvarnish.com/2015/04/urban-decay-summer-2015-swatches-review/
> 
> 
> Duochrome eyeshadows - yay!!!


  I want at least 3 of the eyeshadows! And the packaging of the blushes is gorgeous!

  Does anyone know if the Enigma primer potion will be released here?


----------



## rockin (Apr 5, 2015)

I want a few of those eyeshadows myself.  Some of the glosses and blushes interest me, too, although I rarely wear lipgloss because of the wind blowing my hair and making it stick to my lips.


  Is Barry M phasing out Dazzle Dusts and Fine Glitter Dusts, does anyone know?   I've been noticing there are less and less on the displays in Boots and Superdrug, and I just looked at the Barry M website and was surprised to find very few colours on there.


----------



## KathrynLauraR (Apr 5, 2015)

Hi there,   Does anyone happy to know when the Eyes On MAC Eyes Times 9 Palettes will be released in the UK and how much they will cost?  I can't fibd any information about these for the UK at all, just US prices - hoping to pick up the Burgundy palette!  Any info would be greatly appreciated


----------



## rockin (Apr 5, 2015)

I don't know, but someone listed two on ebay for £50 each!


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Apr 5, 2015)

rockin said:


> Look at all the Urban Decay loveliness coming out soon.  I hope we get all of it here  http://www.vampyvarnish.com/2015/04/urban-decay-summer-2015-swatches-review/
> 
> 
> Duochrome eyeshadows - yay!!!


  I'm pretty excited for these I always wondered why they never bought out standalone blushes as part of their current collection. I especially like the colour range 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really hope the formula is good, Temptalia has some sneak peek swatches up on the blog too .


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Apr 5, 2015)

KathrynLauraR said:


> Any info would be greatly appreciated


  I believe they cost the same as a normal mac quad so probably around the £35 mark


----------



## MissLiLaC (Apr 5, 2015)

rockin said:


> Look at all the Urban Decay loveliness coming out soon.  I hope we get all of it here  http://www.vampyvarnish.com/2015/04/urban-decay-summer-2015-swatches-review/   Duochrome eyeshadows - yay!!!


  I want backfire eyeshadow :eyelove:


----------



## mkoparanova (Apr 6, 2015)

MIB is available on the airports!


----------



## rockin (Apr 6, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> MIB is available on the airports!


  I haven't flown since 1987, and my passport is obviously way out of date LOL.  At least it means the collection has arrived here, so hopefully won't be long before it's available to the rest of us.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 6, 2015)

rockin said:


> I haven't flown since 1987, and my passport is obviously way out of date LOL.  At least it means the collection has arrived here, so hopefully won't be long before it's available to the rest of us.


  It's a shame that we can't just get a day pass into the departures lounges of airports, as that's my favourite part of the trip! Having a mooch about and watching all the planes lined up


----------



## IHughes (Apr 6, 2015)

It's a shame you can't go when you arrive, only when you depart! I'm flying to Stansted in June but I can't go to the shops at the airport!


----------



## BethRosexx (Apr 6, 2015)

KathrynLauraR said:


> Any info would be greatly appreciated


  Mac have just said that they will be available this month !


----------



## BethRosexx (Apr 6, 2015)

Any chance one of you could swatch hue and blankety for me? Thinking they may be my next purchase but im not sure! I don't have any mac counters by me


----------



## beautycool (Apr 6, 2015)

kerry-jane88 said:


> It's a shame that we can't just get a day pass into the departures lounges of airports, as that's my favourite part of the trip! Having a mooch about and watching all the planes lined up


  Me husband sees the planes everyday lol  When I say to him go up to duty free his like gosh do I have too  Sometimes he don't have time  N he finds it along walk to there too  From where he is   Some airports don't have the mac coll in  Heathrow didn't have julia  Neither cinderella  I really want to get chance to go to tf counter  Becaee me messing about at heathrow in other shops I missed out    I spent to much time at mac  And tom ford is literrly just near there I couldn't believe it   Not off to the states till sept August that's if we do go  Hubby texted me saying his booked car hire  Lol and two sets of dates for two to three weeks in fl   Mmmmmm we shall see I ain't no money for spending lol I'm hoping we don't go as I would need a grand atleast by then that's just for me ha    So yer his sprung it on me and tbh we both agreed we wouldn't go this year being we just bought the house last year  bad bad man   Hope you find what u looking for have u checked mac USA or Canada or even France ?


----------



## beautycool (Apr 6, 2015)

Love going upto the normal shops inside the terminal but before security your allowed in that bit but no duty free in that bit it does my head in too Hun  You not the only one !!!!!! I wish the whole high st was duty free  Or I wish one of my friends or myself worked in duty free somewhere  Or I wish I could get to know the tom ford staff lol and pay them a visit everyday like you know you build up a relation ship with the assistants but in DF not like that  I saw a full time job at heathrow for tf not long ago hubby said go got it  40 hours a week though  And I have little one  Shifts like early early mornings n late evenings I think not with my LO   Anyhows enough of my chit chatting x


----------



## beautycool (Apr 6, 2015)

BethRosexx said:


> Any chance one of you could swatch hue and blankety for me? Thinking they may be my next purchase but im not sure! I don't have any mac counters by me


   Hi I have hue I don't have blankety but that will be next on my list to along with faux and velvet teddy and sour and whirl lip liner  I can't spell how mac spells sour lol  I'm after them   I have plink and faux to think I have faux  I bought in duty free Creme cup as they were out of the ones I wanted   I can swatch it tomorw as I'm in bed now  Swatch hue tomorw for you Hun


----------



## rockin (Apr 7, 2015)

According to British Beauty Blogger, the Philip Treacy collection will be available this month at  "MAC Pro Stores, Free Standing Stores Liverpool and Spitalfields, Harrods, Selfridges, Harvey Nichols London & Edinburgh, Fenwick Brent Cross and John Lewis Southampton".

  http://britishbeautyblogger.com/mac-philip-treacy/


----------



## rockin (Apr 7, 2015)

Look In A Box and Lightful C Tinted Cream are up on Debenhams' website.


  The Lightful C range is also up on HoF.


----------



## NiaEveral (Apr 7, 2015)

Just ordered my All about Pink & Coral look in a Box from Debenhams. Nude is sold out though


----------



## Georgina525 (Apr 7, 2015)

in case anyone shops at feel unique, group on are doing an offer at the moment where you buy a £25 feel unique voucher for £15. 

  https://www.groupon.co.uk/deals/premium/feelunique-2/59482690


----------



## MACerette (Apr 8, 2015)

beautycool said:


> But I know where your coming from getting rid of mac emptys I don't know why on earth they haven't it's seems a little unfair doesn't it


Hi beautycool. I am from the Netherlands and there is no Back 2 MAC here, nor in Belgium, due to regulations. The other day I took about 36 empties to a mac counter in Germany but they were very strict in what they accepted and I could only B2M 12 packages at a time. I still have about 5 or more lipsticks worth of B2M stuff so I wouldn't send the packages out for just one lipstick. Indeed that would be a waste. I will ask around if any of my acquaintances are heading toward UK or USA and if they are willing to B2M for me, otherwise I would gladly take the lovely specktrites up on their offer.
  Thanks ladies!


----------



## Georgina525 (Apr 8, 2015)

BethRosexx said:


> Any chance one of you could swatch hue and blankety for me? Thinking they may be my next purchase but im not sure! I don't have any mac counters by me


I don't have Hue but I have blankety, took this photo for instagram so hope it helps! If you see want to see any of these swatched themselves or anything just let me know .


  From left to right in both pictures: Viva Glam II, Blankety, Brave, Chic, Creme Cup, Kinda Sexy, Mehr, Patisserie, Twig, Velvet Teddy


----------



## beautycool (Apr 8, 2015)

MACerette said:


> Hi beautycool. I am from the Netherlands and there is no Back 2 MAC here, nor in Belgium, due to regulations. The other day I took about 36 empties to a mac counter in Germany but they were very strict in what they accepted and I could only B2M 12 packages at a time. I still have about 5 or more lipsticks worth of B2M stuff so I wouldn't send the packages out for just one lipstick. Indeed that would be a waste. I will ask around if any of my acquaintances are heading toward UK or USA and if they are willing to B2M for me, otherwise I would gladly take the lovely specktrites up on their offer. Thanks ladies!


  Ah I would for you but I don't get to the shops  that often lol xx


----------



## beautycool (Apr 8, 2015)

Georgina525 said:


> I don't have Hue but I have blankety, took this photo for instagram so hope it helps! If you see want to see any of these swatched themselves or anything just let me know .   From left to right in both pictures: Viva Glam II, Blankety, Brave, Chic, Creme Cup, Kinda Sexy, Mehr, Patisserie, Twig, Velvet Teddy


  I have hue I will take a pic in minute x for the other specktrette


----------



## beautycool (Apr 8, 2015)

First swatch myth and middle swatch hue then  Last swatch has myth and hue together lovely combo  Lady at mac said to me about these two being used for combos about three year ago   So pretty


----------



## beautycool (Apr 8, 2015)

A better picture sort of lol


----------



## beautycool (Apr 8, 2015)

Too swatch myth ( satin ) by itself  Middle swatch hue ( glaze)  Bottom swatch both together


----------



## beautycool (Apr 8, 2015)

See looks more pinky in picture and on my arm On my lips both together look more peachy x nude


----------



## BethRosexx (Apr 8, 2015)

Thanks girls! All beautiful colours


----------



## Howards End (Apr 8, 2015)

Myth/Hue combo is nice!


----------



## oliviahood96 (Apr 9, 2015)

BethRosexx said:


> Any chance one of you could swatch hue and blankety for me? Thinking they may be my next purchase but im not sure! I don't have any mac counters by me









  Those are swatches of blankety and hue together, blankety on the bottom, hue on top. Hope this helps!


----------



## BethRosexx (Apr 9, 2015)

Thankyou!


----------



## patriciacastelo (Apr 9, 2015)

Does anyone know how much is shipping for pro card members on orders over the phone?


----------



## Littlemissdee (Apr 10, 2015)

Hey all,  PT collection on selfridges - look for the ones without an image just a box. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Fluidlines - http://www.selfridges.com/en/mac-fluidline_329-81004873-FLUIDLINE/?previewAttribute=Nightshade  Lipsticks - http://www.selfridges.com/en/mac-lipstick_329-81004873-LIPSTICK/?previewAttribute=Tabla  Paintpot - http://www.selfridges.com/en/mac-pro-longwear-paint-pot_329-81004873-MPX8/?previewAttribute=Frozen+violet  Hopefully you all see this before it's all over Google.   Enjoy


----------



## rockin (Apr 10, 2015)

With PT being a designer collection, do we know if Blue Peep will be the same price, or more expensive than it will be in MIB?




  Don't worry, I've just looked at MAC site, and fluidlines are £15.50 anyway now.  Getting expensive!


----------



## Littlemissdee (Apr 10, 2015)

rockin said:


> With PT being a designer collection, do we know if Blue Peep will be the same price, or more expensive than it will be in MIB?     Don't worry, I've just looked at MAC site, and fluidlines are £15.50 anyway now.  Getting expensive!


   They are expensive. I think blue peep has now been made permanent.


----------



## rockin (Apr 10, 2015)

Littlemissdee said:


> They are expensive. I think blue peep has now been made permanent.


  According to the first post on the MIB thread, Blue Peep is LE.  I guess we'll find out when it comes up on the MAC site. It's not unheard of for a product to be made permanent in one country and not another.


  I'm planning to buy from MAC to avoid Selfridges postal charges.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Apr 10, 2015)

I've ordered RW and BP to pick up tomorrow. Decided against HC in the end and that's one fluidline off my MIB list


----------



## Littlemissdee (Apr 10, 2015)

rockin said:


> According to the first post on the MIB thread, Blue Peep is LE.  I guess we'll find out when it comes up on the MAC site. It's not unheard of for a product to be made permanent in one country and not another.   I'm planning to buy from MAC to avoid Selfridges postal charges.


  Cool. I was gonna backup blue peep but I think backing things up is now silly for me as it will nearly alway be released at some point and I already own too much now. I do love the colour of blue peep but it's not an everyday dat colour for me.  





Marsha Pomells said:


> I've ordered RW and BP to pick up tomorrow. Decided against HC in the end and that's one fluidline off my MIB list


  Glad you got what you wanted. I got HC as well as the two you mentioned. Excited for pick up day


----------



## rockin (Apr 10, 2015)

Do we know when we're supposed to be getting MIB here?


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Apr 10, 2015)

Littlemissdee said:


> Cool. I was gonna backup blue peep but I think backing things up is now silly for me as it will nearly alway be released at some point and I already own too much now. I do love the colour of blue peep but it's not an everyday dat colour for me. Glad you got what you wanted. I got HC as well as the two you mentioned. Excited for pick up day


  I'm looking forward to tomorrow, got my order confirmation. If HC is there, I might play with it and see how it compare with FOF   





rockin said:


> Do we know when we're supposed to be getting MIB here?


  I've heard end of May, I could find out tomorrow


----------



## pixi (Apr 10, 2015)

I heard end of April in glasgow last week


----------



## ghopkins91 (Apr 11, 2015)

I wonder when we will get the Chanel summer collection? I need the bronzer in my life! 
  My mum is off on holiday next weekend and I was hoping she could pick it up for me in duty free but I can't find any info on release dates


----------



## beautycool (Apr 11, 2015)

Anyone know if bentalls tom ford Kingston do the foundation now ?  And not Just a few polishes and lipstick line and perfumes / aftershaves ?   And if guerlain counter bentalls has the new collections out   Thank you


----------



## beautycool (Apr 11, 2015)

ghopkins91 said:


> I wonder when we will get the Chanel summer collection? I need the bronzer in my life!  My mum is off on holiday next weekend and I was hoping she could pick it up for me in duty free but I can't find any info on release dates


   I'm not sure either when comes out Hun sorry   I cannot jog my memory what the coll is lol  I need to look through my phone pics as prob got it on there


----------



## kirstw91 (Apr 11, 2015)

rockin said:


> Do we know when we're supposed to be getting MIB here?


  I've been given so many different dates for MIB, I don't think MAC know when the collection launches! The earliest that I have been told is mid-late April and the latest I've been told is June.


----------



## ghopkins91 (Apr 11, 2015)

beautycool said:


> I'm not sure either when comes out Hun sorry   I cannot jog my memory what the coll is lol  I need to look through my phone pics as prob got it on there


  Can't remember what else is in it.. I am just after this beauty!


----------



## beautycool (Apr 11, 2015)

ghopkins91 said:


> Can't remember what else is in it.. I am just after this beauty!


   Oh yes x I rember now  It reminds me of the last one  But diff colour and diff design pattern  I think there's also two lipsticks  Aswell I haven't googled as at me mums for weekend so I'm hardly on here as no wireless here boo hoo  And that my free internet is getting swallowed up


----------



## dancewithme (Apr 13, 2015)

I feel like I've been waiting for ages for MIB! In the meantime, I've ordered some permanent products that I keep hearing about, but haven't tried; Full Coverage Foundation (nc15, and white), prep+prime finishing powder, fix+ and prep+prime skin smoother. I finally go round to using the "MACTREAT'' code and the sample just now is a tiny Studio Fix Fluid, but it doesn't say which shade!

  My skin feels really dry just now, so I'm also trying out coconut oil as a moisturiser. I already cook with it, so i don't know why i haven't tried it as a beauty product sooner!


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (Apr 14, 2015)

I was lucky enough to be in Barbados when MIB launched over there. Picked up everything i wanted at duty free prices. Woop!   Still waiting on PT to launch on mac tho. I am assuming its bot a selfridges exclusive. ...


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Apr 14, 2015)

MakeMeUp79 said:


> I was lucky enough to be in Barbados when MIB launched over there. Picked up everything i wanted at duty free prices. Woop!   Still waiting on PT to launch on mac tho. I am assuming its bot a selfridges exclusive. ...


  It's on the selfridges website


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (Apr 14, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> It's on the selfridges website


  Oh thanks!  Is it going to be elsewhere?  I try to avoid Selfridges cause of their postage. Only use them for exclusives n last choice


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Apr 14, 2015)

MakeMeUp79 said:


> Oh thanks!  Is it going to be elsewhere?  I try to avoid Selfridges cause of their postage. Only use them for exclusives n last choice


  Was gonna suggest click and collect, but you're out In Reading. Should be on the MAC site this week (apparently). Not sure about HOF


----------



## trollydolly (Apr 14, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Was gonna suggest click and collect, but you're out In Reading. Should be on the MAC site this week (apparently). Not sure about HOF


I can't see it on the Selfridges website :-(


----------



## mkoparanova (Apr 14, 2015)

trollydolly said:


> I can't see it on the Selfridges website :-(


  They don't have their own section, they are in the permanent lipstick and eye liner categories. I can't find the highlighters.


----------



## trollydolly (Apr 15, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> They don't have their own section, they are in the permanent lipstick and eye liner categories. I can't find the highlighters.


I must be blind because I still can't see them! haha x


----------



## mkoparanova (Apr 15, 2015)

trollydolly said:


> I must be blind because I still can't see them! haha x


  Cardinal and HC are here - http://www.selfridges.com/en/mac-lipstick_329-81004873-LIPSTICK/?previewAttribute=Fabby
  NFP - http://www.selfridges.com/en/mac-matte-lipstick_329-81004873-LIPSTICKMATT/?previewAttribute=Relentlessly+red


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (Apr 15, 2015)

PT is up on john lewis.  Just ordered royal wink. Does not seem to be much stock of the fluidlines. Only 3 of each when i looked. Lippies say more than 10 tho.


----------



## jennyap (Apr 16, 2015)

MakeMeUp79 said:


> PT is up on john lewis. Just ordered royal wink. Does not seem to be much stock of the fluidlines. Only 3 of each when i looked. Lippies say more than 10 tho.


  Things are starting to happen on the MAC site, I'm guessing it will be up in the next couple of hours.

*Numbers are very low for the fluidlines on MAC* also - if you want either of those, I think you'll need to be very quick, but *particularly Royal Wink*. 

  Even lipsticks aren't in huge supply - much less stock than there was of the Cinderella lippies, for example, and similar to Julia Petit.


----------



## NiaEveral (Apr 16, 2015)

Thank you ladies for the update. I Only really wanted Hollywood Cerise from the PT collection so Im glad I was able to get that from John Lewis and do Click and Collect. Cant wait for MIB either thats when Ill go a bit nuts lol


----------



## kirstw91 (Apr 16, 2015)

Philip Treacy is now on the Mac website


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Apr 16, 2015)

kirstw91 said:


> Philip Treacy is now on the Mac website


  ... And both blue fluidlines and Chrome Angel have sold out...


----------



## BethRosexx (Apr 16, 2015)

Skipped PT as I'm waiting for MIB, feels like I've been waiting for so long


----------



## MissLiLaC (Apr 16, 2015)

BethRosexx said:


> Skipped PT as I'm waiting for MIB, feels like I've been waiting for so long


  :werd: me too  and we have to wait another MONTH!! hboy: I need my fluidlines


----------



## kirstw91 (Apr 16, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> ... And both blue fluidlines and Chrome Angel have sold out...


  I know! I'm glad I ordered Blue Peep as soon as it came on along with Hollywood Cerise. I was toying with the idea of getting Royal Wink as well but I think it'll clash too much with my blue eyes, it is a beautiful colour though.  





BethRosexx said:


> Skipped PT as I'm waiting for MIB, feels like I've been waiting for so long


  I'm extremely excited for MIB, my list keeps growing day by day.


----------



## BethRosexx (Apr 16, 2015)

MissLiLaC said:


> :werd: me too  and we have to wait another MONTH!! hboy: I need my fluidlines


  Me too! The wash and dry collection is supposed to be out next month in the US which confuses me as we normally get the summer collections before the US...


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Apr 16, 2015)

kirstw91 said:


> I know! I'm glad I ordered Blue Peep as soon as it came on along with Hollywood Cerise. I was toying with the idea of getting Royal Wink as well but I think it'll clash too much with my blue eyes, it is a beautiful colour though. I'm extremely excited for MIB, my list keeps growing day by day.


  Picked up Royal Wink and Blue Peep from Selfridges over the weekend. Not too fussed about HC now, I got FOF and GAT (lipglass) and I can happily make HC with those.  MIB... That's gonna be a big haul for me


----------



## kirstw91 (Apr 16, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Picked up Royal Wink and Blue Peep from Selfridges over the weekend. Not too fussed about HC now, I got FOF and GAT (lipglass) and I can happily make HC with those.  MIB... That's gonna be a big haul for me


  Same here! I'm on 8 lipsticks now, 3-4 fluidlines (still unsure about Ivy) and I'll pick Preening up aswell.


----------



## MissLiLaC (Apr 16, 2015)

BethRosexx said:


> Me too! The wash and dry collection is supposed to be out next month in the US which confuses me as we normally get the summer collections before the US...


  I know it's odd... But I have a feeling MIB might come out  a bit earlier maybe 14/5 .. Cause one time Mac tweeted 'Mid May' ..


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Apr 16, 2015)

kirstw91 said:


> Same here! I'm on 8 lipsticks now, 3-4 fluidlines (still unsure about Ivy) and I'll pick Preening up aswell.


  I've got 7 fluidlines (was 8, but BP is now in my possession) and 1 lipstick. Hopefully the trend of things not selling out until a after launch continues   





MissLiLaC said:


> I know it's odd... But I have a feeling MIB might come out  a bit earlier maybe 14/5 .. Cause one time Mac tweeted 'Mid May' ..


  At least I'll have some dosh in the bank for then. Also, Wash and Dry is supposed to be released over the bank holiday weekend (first May Day)


----------



## mkoparanova (Apr 16, 2015)

I got Looking good and Real doll from the airport, now I want Silly and Wow factor too. I swatched Silly but it looked very similar to VG Nicki on my arm and I have a BU. I also want to compare it to Chanel La Diva. I know the three lipsticks are very different but everything turns bright pink on my lips.


----------



## kirstw91 (Apr 16, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> I've got 7 fluidlines (was 8, but BP is now in my possession) and 1 lipstick. Hopefully the trend of things not selling out until a after launch continues  At least I'll have some dosh in the bank for then. Also, Wash and Dry is supposed to be released over the bank holiday weekend (first May Day)


  I'm just starting to buy the fluidlines (BP is the first one I've bought) but a few have caught my eye so I'll be rushing to get them but I do want to swatch a few things before I get them (Pure Vanity and Notice Me) so hopefully they won't all be sold out.   I want a few things from Wash and Dry so hopefully we get it soon.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Apr 16, 2015)

kirstw91 said:


> I'm just starting to buy the fluidlines (BP is the first one I've bought) but a few have caught my eye so I'll be rushing to get them but I do want to swatch a few things before I get them (Pure Vanity and Notice Me) so hopefully they won't all be sold out.   I want a few things from Wash and Dry so hopefully we get it soon.


  My first ones were Phlox Garden and Sassy Moss. They are great and a lot messier to use.  I only want Morange (just for the packaging), the rest of the collection is a bit meh. Maybe because of MIB happening next few weeks and Le Disco being released in a few months time.  Plus... Heaux is making a comeback... But as a cremesheen. So, Wash and Dry is on the back burner


----------



## BethRosexx (Apr 16, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Plus... Heaux is making a comeback... But as a cremesheen. So, Wash and Dry is on the back burner


  I've not tried Morange before so i'm hoping to pick it up in wash and dry


----------



## kirstw91 (Apr 16, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> My first ones were Phlox Garden and Sassy Moss. They are great and a lot messier to use.  I only want Morange (just for the packaging), the rest of the collection is a bit meh. Maybe because of MIB happening next few weeks and Le Disco being released in a few months time.  Plus... Heaux is making a comeback... But as a cremesheen. So, Wash and Dry is on the back burner


 I'm in love with the packaging, I think I'll be getting one lipstick, both blushes and the highlight powder.   I'm excited about the Matte lip collection aswell.  I missed out on Heaux the first time around so I will definately be picking that up and a few more lippies from that collection... I can't say no to a nice lipstick. I don't mind cremesheens, I can cope with that.


----------



## BethRosexx (Apr 17, 2015)

kirstw91 said:


> I'm in love with the packaging, I think I'll be getting one lipstick, both blushes and the highlight powder.   I'm excited about the Matte lip collection aswell.  I missed out on Heaux the first time around so I will definately be picking that up and a few more lippies from that collection... I can't say no to a nice lipstick. I don't mind cremesheens, I can cope with that.


  I'll be getting the same too as well as a bronzer I think! Wash and dry is available in Germany now


----------



## kirstw91 (Apr 17, 2015)

BethRosexx said:


> I'll be getting the same too as well as a bronzer I think! Wash and dry is available in Germany now


  I'm debating about a bronzer, I'd have to see them in person, I forgot about the technakohls aswell! I'll be grabbing at least one of them (colour matters deffo want that)  yeah I thought I saw that, seems pretty early, hopefully we won't have to wait much longer!


----------



## oliviahood96 (Apr 17, 2015)

BethRosexx said:


> I'll be getting the same too as well as a bronzer I think! Wash and dry is available in Germany now


  I'm getting so frustrated, last year they were out so much earlier! Is Wash and Dry available on their website? I can't seem to find it


----------



## BethRosexx (Apr 17, 2015)

oliviahood96 said:


> I'm getting so frustrated, last year they were out so much earlier! Is Wash and Dry available on their website? I can't seem to find it


  It was online earlier yes but reading the wash and dry thread on here I think it's been taken off as some people were saying it wasn't letting you add items to the cart


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Apr 17, 2015)

oliviahood96 said:


> I'm getting so frustrated, last year they were out so much earlier! Is Wash and Dry available on their website? I can't seem to find it


  It was a glitch. Whoever ordered anything during the glitch, will get their order fulfilled like with the Toledo glitch


----------



## londoner (Apr 18, 2015)

Here's hoping Wash and Dry comes out May bank holiday weekend.. I'm off on holiday so might be able to clear out the duty free stands! That highlighter has to come home with me...


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Apr 18, 2015)

londoner said:


> Here's hoping Wash and Dry comes out May bank holiday weekend.. I'm off on holiday so might be able to clear out the duty free stands! That highlighter has to come home with me...:eyelove:


  I got my eye on Morange. Hipness might be first blush I've owned in over 8-9 years


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 18, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> I got my eye on Morange. Hipness might be first blush I've owned in over 8-9 years


  Hipness is really nice, I have it from 5 years or so ago.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Apr 18, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Hipness is really nice, I have it from 5 years or so ago.


  It does look nice, but is it WOC friendly???


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 18, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> It does look nice, but is it WOC friendly???


  I can't help you with that I'm afraid, I'm pale. :haha: I'm sure you can find plenty of swatches online though, it's not a new product.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Apr 18, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> I can't help you with that I'm afraid, I'm pale. :haha: I'm sure you can find plenty of swatches online though, it's not a new product.


  Lmao  Google couldn't help me either. I'll just stick with Morange and play with Hipness in store. I hope the MAC counter in Brixton will get it


----------



## ghopkins91 (Apr 18, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Google couldn't help me either. I'll just stick with Morange and play with Hipness in store. I hope the MAC counter in Brixton will get it


  Why wouldn't they? Is Wash & Dry not going to be at all counters? I'm sure they had AA last year so I'd of thought they'd get this too. I really hope they do!


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Apr 18, 2015)

ghopkins91 said:


> Why wouldn't they? Is Wash & Dry not going to be at all counters? I'm sure they had AA last year so I'd of thought they'd get this too. I really hope they do!


  I have no idea, plus the Brixton counter is 5mins from my new workplace. Cos I can see myself going there for lunch to pick up a couple of bits and bobs


----------



## ghopkins91 (Apr 18, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> I have no idea, plus the Brixton counter is 5mins from my new workplace. Cos I can see myself going there for lunch to pick up a couple of bits and bobs


  Ahh dangerous workplace for you


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Apr 18, 2015)

Have any of you ladies ever used sites like MyUS or Shipitto to get stuff from USA sites that don't post to the UK?

  I really would like to place a Colourpop order and also try to nab the Clinique Cheek Pop shades that won't be released over here but which Sephora won't ship to anywhere else but the USA due to brand restrictions.

  If any of you have I would love to know what your experience was like or any tips.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Apr 18, 2015)

mushroomteagirl said:


> Have any of you ladies ever used sites like MyUS or Shipitto to get stuff from USA sites that don't post to the UK?  I really would like to place a Colourpop order and also try to nab the Clinique Cheek Pop shades that won't be released over here but which Sephora won't ship to anywhere else but the USA due to brand restrictions.  If any of you have I would love to know what your experience was like or any tips.


  I've used MyUS.com and it's very handy to have, especially when ordering from the U.S.  I've never had any trouble order from Sephora, especially their own brand stuff. That's quite weird


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 18, 2015)

mushroomteagirl said:


> Have any of you ladies ever used sites like MyUS or Shipitto to get stuff from USA sites that don't post to the UK?  I really would like to place a Colourpop order and also try to nab the Clinique Cheek Pop shades that won't be released over here but which Sephora won't ship to anywhere else but the USA due to brand restrictions.  If any of you have I would love to know what your experience was like or any tips.


  I use Stackry and they are good, no fees upfront, just the shipping fee and $2 per package consolidation fee if you want to combine your packages. Only thing is they now can't ship nail polish which is what I mostly use them for. Grrr! Anyway, if you want to try them out, pm me as if I refer you we both get $10 off the first shipping cost.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Apr 18, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> I use Stackry and they are good, no fees upfront, just the shipping fee and $2 per package consolidation fee if you want to combine your packages. Only thing is they now can't ship nail polish which is what I mostly use them for. Grrr! Anyway, if you want to try them out, pm me as if I refer you we both get $10 off the first shipping cost.


  Speaking of nail polish, have you tried Rainbow Connection? They're UK stockists for the American indie nail polish brands


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 18, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Speaking of nail polish, have you tried Rainbow Connection? They're UK stockists for the American indie nail polish brands


  Yes, they're great, but some indie makers won't ship outside the US from their own website and that's where they usually have the LE/exclusive shades. Also, you often get free US shipping over $50, whereas they'll charge $12+ to ship to the UK (even for as little as one bottle).


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Apr 18, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Yes, they're great, but some indie makers won't ship outside the US from their own website and that's where they usually have the LE/exclusive shades. Also, you often get free US shipping over $50, whereas they'll charge $12+ to ship to the UK (even for as little as one bottle).


  The amount of times I've said to myself that I should order a few bottles, I never get round to it. I could ask the wholesaler south of the river to place several custom orders for me, the next time I'm in Peckham


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Apr 18, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> I use Stackry and they are good, no fees upfront, just the shipping fee and $2 per package consolidation fee if you want to combine your packages. Only thing is they now can't ship nail polish which is what I mostly use them for. Grrr! Anyway, if you want to try them out, pm me as if I refer you we both get $10 off the first shipping cost.


  Thanks very much for the input. Did you have any trouble with any of the shopping sites accepting a UK credit/debit card?

  Anita i will definitely be in touch about Stackry at the end of the month when i get paid.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Apr 18, 2015)

mushroomteagirl said:


> Thanks very much for the input. Did you have any trouble with any of the shopping sites accepting a UK credit/debit card?  Anita i will definitely be in touch about Stackry at the end of the month when i get paid.


  I use PayPal, when it comes to international purchases. But I have used my debit card on the U.S. MAC site last year... Have the 2 lippies for proof


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 18, 2015)

mushroomteagirl said:


> Thanks very much for the input. Did you have any trouble with any of the shopping sites accepting a UK credit/debit card?  Anita i will definitely be in touch about Stackry at the end of the month when i get paid.


  Ok, cool. I haven't had problems with ordering with UK credit card, but I too mostly use Paypal.


----------



## rockin (Apr 19, 2015)

Just been browsing Superdrug's website as they have 3 for 2, and a free makeup bag offer going on.  I noticed that Makeup Revolution have liquid blushers that look suspiciously like blatant copies of Daniel Sandler water blushes.  They're only £3 each, so I might give one a try to see how much alike they are. 

  NARS tell me that their new collection should be available here on 21st of this month, and in stores shortly after.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Apr 19, 2015)

rockin said:


> Just been browsing Superdrug's website as they have 3 for 2, and a free makeup bag offer going on.  I noticed that Makeup Revolution have liquid blushers that look suspiciously like blatant copies of Daniel Sandler water blushes.  They're only £3 each, so I might give one a try to see how much alike they are.
> 
> NARS tell me that their new collection should be available here on 21st of this month, and in stores shortly after.


  They are indeed copies and pretty good ones i thought. I think they may be being discontinued as they are on a last chance to buy half price offer on the MUR website. The copies of the old style MUFE HD blushes are also very good once you can get the product out as the packaging on those ones is a bit naff and the pump take ages to work if it ever actually does!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 19, 2015)

Seeings how I can't sell used/swatched makeup on eBay, Have any of you lovely ladies had a good experience selling to us specktrettes in the clearance bin?  I'm wanting rid of some of my Mac, Chanel and Tom ford - obviously the audience is wider if I say I'll sell to the U.S. but seems like a lot of effort? :/


----------



## rockin (Apr 19, 2015)

mushroomteagirl said:


> They are indeed copies and pretty good ones i thought. I think they may be being discontinued as they are on a last chance to buy half price offer on the MUR website. The copies of the old style MUFE HD blushes are also very good once you can get the product out as the packaging on those ones is a bit naff and the pump take ages to work if it ever actually does!


  Actually, quite a lot of products sold in Superdrug appear to be copies of other brands - the blushes in square boxes that look just like Benefit ones, and the copies of Benefit's Benetint and High Beam, for example.


----------



## MissLiLaC (Apr 20, 2015)

Ladies quick question, are the prices for the Mac is Beauty products going to be the same as the permanent products?


----------



## mkoparanova (Apr 20, 2015)

MissLiLaC said:


> Ladies quick question, are the prices for the Mac is Beauty products going to be the same as the permanent products?


  Yes


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Apr 20, 2015)

MissLiLaC said:


> Ladies quick question, are the prices for the Mac is Beauty products going to be the same as the permanent products?


  Yes, there's no special packaging


----------



## MissLiLaC (Apr 20, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Yes





Marsha Pomells said:


> Yes, there's no special packaging


  Cheers girls  just adding up my total to put aside


----------



## kirstw91 (Apr 20, 2015)

I've been on Mac chat again today about the Mac is Beauty collection and they've said that they have it down for this month. I have been told that a couple of times recently but I have been given multiple dates, hopefully it'll be this month.


----------



## MissLiLaC (Apr 20, 2015)

kirstw91 said:


> I've been on Mac chat again today about the Mac is Beauty collection and they've said that they have it down for this month. I have been told that a couple of times recently but I have been given multiple dates, hopefully it'll be this month.


  April? Oh I hope so


----------



## oliviahood96 (Apr 20, 2015)

kirstw91 said:


> I've been on Mac chat again today about the Mac is Beauty collection and they've said that they have it down for this month. I have been told that a couple of times recently but I have been given multiple dates, hopefully it'll be this month.


  I hope it will be this month, but I wish we had a specific date! Does anyone else get nervous that they're not going to be able to get everything they want?


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Apr 20, 2015)

kirstw91 said:


> I've been on Mac chat again today about the Mac is Beauty collection and they've said that they have it down for this month. I have been told that a couple of times recently but I have been given multiple dates, hopefully it'll be this month.


  I just want this collection to launch already


----------



## kirstw91 (Apr 20, 2015)

oliviahood96 said:


> I hope it will be this month, but I wish we had a specific date! Does anyone else get nervous that they're not going to be able to get everything they want?


  Yes! I've got quite a big list.  I wish they'd stick to an actual month, I've been given so many different dates but as of late they have said it'll be this month, let's hope they don't change their mind!


----------



## oliviahood96 (Apr 20, 2015)

kirstw91 said:


> Yes! I've got quite a big list.  I wish they'd stick to an actual month, I've been given so many different dates but as of late they have said it'll be this month, let's hope they don't change their mind!


  I just spoke to an artist on the mac chat and she said she couldn't give me any details whatsoever


----------



## kirstw91 (Apr 20, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> I just want this collection to launch already


  Same here, in my crazy mind, if I keep mithering them on chat it may push them to release it earlier haha!


----------



## Howards End (Apr 20, 2015)

Lol Maybe you guys in the UK will get the 221 before we do in the US lolol


----------



## mkoparanova (Apr 20, 2015)

Howards End said:


> Lol Maybe you guys in the UK will get the 221 before we do in the US lolol


  Both of the brushes were available on one airport in the beginning of the month, so it's possible


----------



## rockin (Apr 20, 2015)

Just had an email through from Debenhams - 10% off all beauty and fragrance from tomorrow.  That's online tomorrow and in store from Wedneday.


----------



## kirstw91 (Apr 20, 2015)

Right I got my dad to call my local Mac counter (haha I pestered him, what can I say I'm a daddy's girl )... They have said that they have an event for the wash & dry collection on the 14/15/16th May and the Mac is Beauty collection launches at the counter on the 21st May. Mac can't make their minds up with the release dates it seems :/


----------



## oliviahood96 (Apr 20, 2015)

kirstw91 said:


> Mac can't make their minds up with the release dates it seems :/


  That's so strange! why would they have an event for the summer collection before the spring collection has come out? I wish they would just release it now, literally every other country has!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 20, 2015)

Mac releases are all over the show!  I don't think I want anything from wash & dry or Mac is beauty, just looking forward to the new product releases in the next few months like the fix plus extension and the new foundations.


----------



## MissLiLaC (Apr 20, 2015)

I'm skipping Wash n Dry ; just want my Mac is Beauty


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Apr 20, 2015)

kirstw91 said:


> Right I got my dad to call my local Mac counter (haha I pestered him, what can I say I'm a daddy's girl )... They have said that they have an event for the wash & dry collection on the 14/15/16th May and the Mac is Beauty collection launches at the counter on the 21st May. Mac can't make their minds up with the release dates it seems :/


  That's the same date I've heard for MIB. I read on one website that Wash and Dry was going to be released next week on 1st May... I thought the U.S. release dates were f***** up


----------



## MissLiLaC (Apr 20, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> That's the same date I've heard for MIB. I read on one website that Wash and Dry was going to be released next week on 1st May... I thought the U.S. release dates were f***** up


  Exactly~~ They're getting more shady hboy:


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Apr 20, 2015)

MissLiLaC said:


> Exactly~~ They're getting more shady hboy:


  There's gonna be a time (well, it has already happened on a few occasions) that I'm gonna start stalking with the ladies from across the pond. These dates are a bloody joke


----------



## oliviahood96 (Apr 20, 2015)

On the mac live chat is it an automated answer? I seem to be getting the same girls name coming up all the time


----------



## kirstw91 (Apr 20, 2015)

oliviahood96 said:


> That's so strange! why would they have an event for the summer collection before the spring collection has come out? I wish they would just release it now, literally every other country has!


 I know, I don't think Mac have a clue when it releases properly, I've been given that many dates it's insane. We really are getting left out with it.  I would just keep an eye on the website tbh, the dates I was given were for the counter, online could be different.


----------



## kirstw91 (Apr 20, 2015)

oliviahood96 said:


> On the mac live chat is it an automated answer? I seem to be getting the same girls name coming up all the time


  I've got a few names, I've found that a girl named Sian is the most helpful along with a girl called Sarah. I have transcripts from the 23/3, 06/04, 14/04 and today which all say MIB will release this month.


----------



## BethRosexx (Apr 20, 2015)

kirstw91 said:


> Mac can't make their minds up with the release dates it seems :/


  Wish they'd just give the definite dates out! they tweeted MIB is online 21st may and on counters the week after!


----------



## oliviahood96 (Apr 20, 2015)

BethRosexx said:


> Wish they'd just give the definite dates out! they tweeted MIB is online 21st may and on counters the week after!


  So annoying that we get the MIB collection on May 21st and that's the day that the US are supposed to be getting the Wash and Dry collection!


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Apr 20, 2015)

oliviahood96 said:


> So annoying that we get the MIB collection on May 21st and that's the day that the US are supposed to be getting the Wash and Dry collection!


  We're supposed to be getting Wash and Dry next week


----------



## kirstw91 (Apr 20, 2015)

I don't think Mac have a clue, it's ridiculous how many dates they've been telling people.


----------



## BethRosexx (Apr 20, 2015)

kirstw91 said:


> I don't think Mac have a clue, it's ridiculous how many dates they've been telling people.


  It stresses me out when I don't know the exact date for launches haha especially when ive got a big list of things i want like i have with MIB and wash&dry


----------



## oliviahood96 (Apr 20, 2015)

BethRosexx said:


> It stresses me out when I don't know the exact date for launches haha especially when ive got a big list of things i want like i have with MIB and wash&dry


  I'm the exact same, I actually put them in my calender and put on reminders so I don't forget! I've been off on holiday for too long!


----------



## kirstw91 (Apr 20, 2015)

BethRosexx said:


> It stresses me out when I don't know the exact date for launches haha especially when ive got a big list of things i want like i have with MIB and wash&dry


  It annoys me, I hate how everything's all top secret.


----------



## BethRosexx (Apr 20, 2015)

oliviahood96 said:


> I'm the exact same, I actually put them in my calender and put on reminders so I don't forget! I've been off on holiday for too long!


  They're all on my calender too, i've been off for 3 weeks so i've been able to stalk the collections but back to reality now so I cant haha


----------



## gracie90 (Apr 20, 2015)

I've just come back from holiday, and they had MIB in the duty free at Manchester airport when I left on the 10th - I was very surprised to see it there!


----------



## BethRosexx (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## Marsha Pomells (Apr 21, 2015)

BethRosexx said:


>


  Any money, it launches for 21st May


----------



## londoner (Apr 22, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> We're supposed to be getting Wash and Dry next week


  I'm so out of the loop with Mac collections... do they still stick to Thursday release dates?

  Just received Burmese Kiss today from an ebay seller from the Bao Bao Wan collection, glad to see it is not too similar to Watch Me Simmer as I have a tendency for falling for that exact same shade in slight variants!


----------



## rockin (Apr 22, 2015)

After telling me in an email that the new Nars Christopher Kane collection with be out on 21st April, I've just seen them tweet that it will be May 1st.


----------



## mkoparanova (Apr 23, 2015)

If anyone is interested in the Makeup revolution liquid lipsticks:
  I ordered Keep crying for you, Velvet depravity and Keep lying for you from Superdrug, as they are still "coming soon" in my local store. 
  Surprisingly the first two arrived in a different packaging than the last one. The tubes are absolutely identical and they are all called "Salvation velvet lacquer". The formula is completely different. I hated the first two -
  I first applied KCFY over MAC Prep+prime - big mistake - patchy and uneven, it started crumbling and it felt very sticky. 
  Then I tried VD (the colour is gorgeous) without primer - the application was perfect but again it was sticky and it crumbled like crazy - I had to take out little lipstick crumbles from my mouth literally every 30 seconds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  KLFY is amazing! It applies easily, dries fast, no crumbles, no stickiness, no movement, I could press my lips together 1 minute after I applied it.
  I wore each of them for about 30 min. I'd buy more, if I can choose the packaging.


----------



## rockin (Apr 23, 2015)

Today and online only - 30% off Urban Decay On The Run at Debenhams.  It's £25.90 instead of £37.00.


----------



## BethRosexx (Apr 24, 2015)

rockin said:


> Today and online only - 30% off Urban Decay On The Run at Debenhams.  It's £25.90 instead of £37.00.


  Wow good value!


----------



## rockin (Apr 24, 2015)

The new Urban Decay eyeshadows are all showing on the Debenhams website, but as out of stock.



  House of Fraser have the new Estee Lauder Bronze Goddess products in.  The palette is apparently exclusive to HoF, along with the stick illuminator and other items according to their website.  I was in our HoF on Wednesday and asked about the gelée, and she took me to where they had them tucked away in a drawer, not yet on display.  The gelée was pretty and quite pale, but definitely not as much shine as previous ones, but the stick illuminator was much pinker in tone, and very pretty.  They had the palettes in the drawer as well, but I didn't ask to see those.




  The gelée I referred to above was the  gelée powder with the sunray pattern, in the round compact, not the one in the tube, by the way.  Just realised there are 2 types.


----------



## beautycool (Apr 25, 2015)

rockin said:


> The new Urban Decay eyeshadows are all showing on the Debenhams website, but as out of stock.    House of Fraser have the new Estee Lauder Bronze Goddess products in.  The palette is apparently exclusive to HoF, along with the stick illuminator and other items according to their website.  I was in our HoF on Wednesday and asked about the gelée, and she took me to where they had them tucked away in a drawer, not yet on display.  The gelée was pretty and quite pale, but definitely not as much shine as previous ones, but the stick illuminator was much pinker in tone, and very pretty.  They had the palettes in the drawer as well, but I didn't ask to see those.     The gelée I referred to above was the  gelée powder with the sunray pattern, in the round compact, not the one in the tube, by the way.  Just realised there are 2 types.


   Hi thank you for the info  I couldn't find the sun looking one on hof website   It looks like a lovely coll that illuminater the shell / sun type design is that the one everyone hyped about last year ?


----------



## beautycool (Apr 25, 2015)

See the golden bottle us that like a oil like the tom ford one  Or is it a perfume  Looks like oil to me with gold flecks  Unless it's just what the bottle looks like


----------



## rockin (Apr 25, 2015)

The compact far left of your picture and the tube far right of your picture are what she showed me.  I can't see the compact on their website either, so maybe that's in store only?


----------



## oliviahood96 (Apr 25, 2015)

Has anyone ever ordered from Makeup Geek? I was interested in making an order but im not sure how much VAT is and how you pay it.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 25, 2015)

oliviahood96 said:


> Has anyone ever ordered from Makeup Geek? I was interested in making an order but im not sure how much VAT is and how you pay it.


  If you don't get charged vat and import fees at the time of purchase (this is usually the case) then when the parcel arrived in the uk you'll have to pay 20% vat on the cost of the order plus usually a handling fee by the postal company (Royal Mail, dhl etc) which is around £12.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Apr 25, 2015)

kerry-jane88 said:


> If you don't get charged vat and import fees at the time of purchase (this is usually the case) then when the parcel arrived in the uk you'll have to pay 20% vat on the cost of the order plus usually a handling fee by the postal company (Royal Mail, dhl etc) which is around £12.


  I always get charged when my MUG stuff gets to the UK as they put the full worth of the package on the customs form on the front. Mine has always come via Royal Mail as I just choose the USPS first class option (the cheapest one) which has an £8 fee on top of whatever customs fees i get landed with. I do like their products a lot though so i just live with it


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 25, 2015)

I use a US postbox for forwarding mail from the US that's in a US tax free state, so you don't get charged tax and then when you have it sent to the UK you declare the value yourself so you don't get charged any extra fees either. Just pay the shipping from the US. If you're interested, pm me and I can refer you, and we both get $10 off the first shipping.   





oliviahood96 said:


> Has anyone ever ordered from Makeup Geek? I was interested in making an order but im not sure how much VAT is and how you pay it.


----------



## rockin (Apr 26, 2015)

I got my Superdrug order today.  The Makeup Revolution liquid blushes are indeed very similar to the Daniel Sandler ones.

  I also got the Sleek i-Divine Del Mar Vol II palette, Pout Paint in Lol-Lip-Pop, Max FactorCreme Puff Blush in 05 Lovely Pink (which is gorgeous) and L'Oreal Color Riche eyeshadows in Soleil Levant and Opalescent.  The Opalescent is particularly lovely, and reminds me of the pale pink pearlescent MAC EDES.  They sent me the Makeup Revolution All About Bronze palette instead of the All About Pink palette, though, so I've got to sort that out.

  I popped into HoF and grabbed the last one of their Estée Lauder Bronze Goddess Illuminating Powder Gelée.  Well I think it was the last one - the Estée Lauder lady was at her break and the lady that helped me could only find the one.  She said they always sell out very quickly.







  The EDES that L'Oreal Color Riche Opalescent eyeshadow reminds me of is Opalesse, which isn't one of those being brought back, so this might be a good, cheaper alternative.  It also reminds me very much of Pink Opal pigment.


----------



## MissLiLaC (Apr 26, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> If anyone is interested in the Makeup revolution liquid lipsticks: I ordered Keep crying for you, Velvet depravity and Keep lying for you from Superdrug, as they are still "coming soon" in my local store.  Surprisingly the first two arrived in a different packaging than the last one. The tubes are absolutely identical and they are all called "Salvation velvet lacquer". The formula is completely different. I hated the first two - I first applied KCFY over MAC Prep+prime - big mistake - patchy and uneven, it started crumbling and it felt very sticky.  Then I tried VD (the colour is gorgeous) without primer - the application was perfect but again it was sticky and it crumbled like crazy - I had to take out little lipstick crumbles from my mouth literally every 30 seconds   KLFY is amazing! It applies easily, dries fast, no crumbles, no stickiness, no movement, I could press my lips together 1 minute after I applied it. I wore each of them for about 30 min. I'd buy more, if I can choose the packaging.


  Thats a shame  I wanted VD


----------



## rockin (Apr 26, 2015)

I got some Sugarpill loose eyeshadows/pigments the other day, from Love Makeup.  The first two were the older type, and the rest are new colours.

  Top row:  Decora, Starling, Charmy, Clickbait, Countess
  Bottom row: Holy Ghost, Hug Life, Mint Soda, Strangeling


----------



## mkoparanova (Apr 26, 2015)

MissLiLaC said:


> Thats a shame  I wanted VD


----------



## MissLiLaC (Apr 26, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I hope they change the formula, one of them was lovely! The shade is really unique and amazing! http://www.superdrug.com/search?text=depravity I noticed there are 2 different Depravity liquid lipsticks, maybe I ordered the wrong one?


  Oh! Which 1 did u try, intense lip lacquer or lip lacquer?


----------



## mkoparanova (Apr 26, 2015)

MissLiLaC said:


> Oh! Which 1 did u try, intense lip lacquer or lip lacquer?


  The lip lacquer. It's weird, as I mentioned above, the tubes are absolutely identical (including the names), the difference is in the cardboard packaging.


----------



## MissLiLaC (Apr 27, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> The lip lacquer. It's weird, as I mentioned above, the tubes are absolutely identical (including the names), the difference is in the cardboard packaging.


  Oh I see


----------



## mkoparanova (Apr 27, 2015)

MissLiLaC said:


> Oh I see


----------



## londoner (Apr 27, 2015)

Strange question.. does anyone know if it's possible to Back 2 Mac at an airport counter?!


----------



## mkoparanova (Apr 27, 2015)

http://www.thesundaygirl.com/2015/04/make-up-for-ever-uk-launch-date.html


----------



## rockin (Apr 27, 2015)

When did Boots stop selling Too Faced?


----------



## mkoparanova (Apr 27, 2015)

rockin said:


> When did Boots stop selling Too Faced?


  The counter in my local Boots is still there. Maybe they stopped selling them online?


----------



## rockin (Apr 27, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> The counter in my local Boots is still there. Maybe they stopped selling them online?


  Can't find it online anymore, and my local branches have never sold it in store.


----------



## mkoparanova (Apr 27, 2015)

rockin said:


> Can't find it online anymore, and my local branches have never sold it in store.


  I just checked a few websites - they are gone from Asos and feelunique too, there are only a few products left on lookfantastic. Beautybay and Debenhams have the biggest variety atm.


----------



## rockin (Apr 27, 2015)

I knew this would happen- the day after the Debenhams discount ends, the new Urban Decay collection is suddenly available, but most colours are now showing low stock.  I managed to order the eyeshadows, but still need to think about the rest.



  They are now doing 500 points on a £40 spend, with extra points available on Lancome, Givenchy, Elizabeth Arden and Bare Minerals.


----------



## rockin (Apr 27, 2015)

Received a card in the post - HoF will have 10% off beauty on Thursday and Friday this week, and I think it's saying from 5pm online Wednesday.


----------



## makeuplover94 (Apr 27, 2015)

Just wondering do we have any idea what date mac wash and dry will be released? I know we always seem to get mac summer before the us, so are we thinking May?


----------



## beautycool (Apr 27, 2015)

londoner said:


> Strange question.. does anyone know if it's possible to Back 2 Mac at an airport counter?!


  Hi mmmm not sure on that one Hun  Why don't you phone and ask them )))


----------



## beautycool (Apr 27, 2015)

Earlier  I had a email from debenhams they now doing Burberry make up Just been able to get on Specktra just now  For just abit till later on    for all you Burberry lovers out there   Gosh the pattern on the lippy looks fab and the nude colour looks out of this world nude pinky I think it looks like


----------



## beautycool (Apr 27, 2015)

I thought I did hear too faced was leaving uk I'm not sure I thought that's what I heard somewhere maybe insta


----------



## rockin (Apr 27, 2015)

beautycool said:


> I'm not sure I thought that's what I heard somewhere maybe insta


 
  I hope not.  I like their Christmas collections


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Apr 27, 2015)

I just sent a tweet to Too Faced to ask if they were leaving the UK. I had noticed we never seem to get any of the new launches and less stuff seemed to be available so i picked anything i wanted up from Sephora online which doesn't work out that much more expensive then it would here even with the duties because it's only about £25 for a palette there rather than £35 over here. 

  I just placed an order on Debenhams for a few of the new Urban Decay blushes. The UD UK site has the new stuff too and free delivery on any order if anything you want is out of stock on Debenhams though of course points wouldn't be claimed.


----------



## londoner (Apr 28, 2015)

makeuplover94 said:


> Just wondering do we have any idea what date mac wash and dry will be released? I know we always seem to get mac summer before the us, so are we thinking May?


  I'm thinking this week or next? Selfridges in London is advertising events/makeovers and what not on the 7th through to the 9th so I'm sure it should pop up soon!


----------



## rockin (Apr 28, 2015)

It's looking worryingly likely that we will get both Wash & Dry and MIB on the same day, and the Nars Christopher Kane collection is also supposed to be out this week.  I don't usually bother with Nars, but I'm very much liking the look of this collection.  I don't want much from W&D, but both MAC collections have brushes, which are expensive, and I want several things from MIB (why do I always think Men In Black when I see that abbreviation?)

  Am I right in thinking the new Urban Decay things are permanent?  If so, I can hold back on the blushes for now.


----------



## ghopkins91 (Apr 28, 2015)

rockin said:


> It's looking worryingly likely that we will get both Wash & Dry and MIB on the same day, and the Nars Christopher Kane collection is also supposed to be out this week.  I don't usually bother with Nars, but I'm very much liking the look of this collection.  I don't want much from W&D, but both MAC collections have brushes, which are expensive, and I want several things from MIB (why do I always think Men In Black when I see that abbreviation?)  Am I right in thinking the new Urban Decay things are permanent?  If so, I can hold back on the blushes for now.


  I just can't decide if I want anything from MIB. What are you getting?  I picked up my first Fluidline (just Blacktrack) last week but haven't had a chance to try it yet. Hopefully I get to have a play in the week, so I can decide if I'd like any of the MIB ones.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 28, 2015)

rockin said:


> It's looking worryingly likely that we will get both Wash & Dry and MIB on the same day, and the Nars Christopher Kane collection is also supposed to be out this week.  I don't usually bother with Nars, but I'm very much liking the look of this collection.  I don't want much from W&D, but both MAC collections have brushes, which are expensive, and I want several things from MIB (why do I always think Men In Black when I see that abbreviation?)
> 
> Am I right in thinking the new Urban Decay things are permanent?  If so, I can hold back on the blushes for now.


  Hmm, they probably are. UD doesn't seem to do many LE items other than a few palettes. I doubt they'd make the blushes LE. I have just ordered 4 of the new eyeshadows from Debenhams. Yesterday I got one of the summer Dior tie dye blushes (the coral one), they're not on the website yet, but I went to one of the stores as I had some vouchers. Ended up only paying £17 and got 500 bonus points. Yay!

  I'm only getting the powder and maybe the pink blush from W&D, and possibly one lipstick from MIB. I really wanted one of the W&D lipsticks for the packaging, but none of the shades appeal to me enough to buy.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 28, 2015)

rockin said:


> It's looking worryingly likely that we will get both Wash & Dry and MIB on the same day, and the Nars Christopher Kane collection is also supposed to be out this week.  I don't usually bother with Nars, but I'm very much liking the look of this collection.  I don't want much from W&D, but both MAC collections have brushes, which are expensive, and I want several things from MIB (why do I always think Men In Black when I see that abbreviation?)
> 
> Am I right in thinking the new Urban Decay things are permanent?  If so, I can hold back on the blushes for now.


  lol yes men in black!


----------



## rockin (Apr 28, 2015)

Wash & Dry I'm only thinking of getting the highlighter (because it's pretty, not because I'll use it) and I'm considering one or both brushes.  I wanted to get a lipstick as well, but the red one is the only one that appeals at all, and I have lots of reds now.  I would have gone for Hipness blush if I hadn't got it already.

  MIB I'm wanting a lot - Pearl Blossom beauty powder, 3 eyeshadows, Diva-ish lipstick and maybe Call The Hairdresser.  I want a few of the fluidlines, but will wait and see which of the ones I want are LE and get those ones first.  Good job some are going to be permanent.  Then of course there are new brushes - it's going to be an expensive one for me.


----------



## jennyap (Apr 28, 2015)

Anyone who uses Serozinc, check your local Boots. Mine had it in store at the weekend! In fact just checked and they have it online too (although out of stock).


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 28, 2015)

jennyap said:


> Anyone who uses Serozinc, check your local Boots. Mine had it in store at the weekend! In fact just checked and they have it online too (although out of stock).


i got it when i went to paris in feb - do you use it?
  im not sure how i feel about it.


----------



## rockin (Apr 28, 2015)

I just got an email from Debenhams saying that my eyeshadow order is 'processing' but that they are 'Unable to fulfil' my order of the Ultimate Ozone Pencil.  I can't believe that I ordered it on the first day they had it available, and it's already sold out!


----------



## rockin (Apr 28, 2015)

I hate Selfridges keep getting exclusives, as they charge postage and I can't get any points or cashback either.  I can't even go to the store for it.  I've just read on Beautymart that the Nars Christopher Kane collection will be 'Available exclusively at Selfridges from 1 May"


----------



## patriciacastelo (Apr 28, 2015)

It will be available nationwide on 1st June I think.


----------



## rockin (Apr 28, 2015)

patriciacastelo said:


> It will be available nationwide on 1st June I think.


 
  Thanks.  The email I got from Nars when I asked them when it would be launched said "The Christopher Kane collection will launch in the UK hopefully on 04/21/2015 and in-stores on May 1, 2015"   I know the date is in the American format, but I did send my request through the Nars UK website.


----------



## patriciacastelo (Apr 28, 2015)

patriciacastelo said:


> It will be available nationwide on 1st June I think.
> 
> 
> Thanks.  The email I got from Nars when I asked them when it would be launched said "The Christopher Kane collection will launch in the UK hopefully on 04/21/2015 and in-stores on May 1, 2015"   I know the date is in the American format, but I did send my request through the Nars UK website.


  I read somewhere that it will launch in Selfridges from the 1st of May 2015 and nationwide from the 1st of June. I am not sure on the Nars website though.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 28, 2015)

rockin said:


> I just got an email from Debenhams saying that my eyeshadow order is 'processing' but that they are 'Unable to fulfil' my order of the Ultimate Ozone Pencil.  I can't believe that I ordered it on the first day they had it available, and it's already sold out!


  I got the same email about one of the UD eyeshadows. Oh well, 3 of them still add up to more than £40, so I should still get the bonus points.


----------



## rockin (Apr 28, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> I got the same email about one of the UD eyeshadows. Oh well, 3 of them still add up to more than £40, so I should still get the bonus points.


I knew they'd sell quickly, that's why I grabbed all the eyeshadows I wanted as soon as I saw they were available.


----------



## BethRosexx (Apr 28, 2015)

Not sure if you all know but mac wash and dry launches online on Thursday, mac have tweeted it


----------



## MissLiLaC (Apr 28, 2015)

BethRosexx said:


> Not sure if you all know but mac wash and dry launches online on Thursday, mac have tweeted it


  I want MIB


----------



## oliviahood96 (Apr 29, 2015)

Does anyone know what time Mac collections usually come out at? Lunch time or in the morning?


----------



## mkoparanova (Apr 29, 2015)

oliviahood96 said:


> Does anyone know what time Mac collections usually come out at? Lunch time or in the morning?


 11-12


----------



## Erinaceina (Apr 29, 2015)

My local MAC counter said that MiB isn't coming to all locations, and the SA wasn't sure if they're going to get it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 However, I'll definitely be going into the store on the 7th to pick up the Wash and Dry stuff.


----------



## mkoparanova (Apr 29, 2015)

To the students here - the student code works with the HoF discount, so it's 20% off


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 29, 2015)

Resisting the urge to get some lovely Tom ford soleil thins from hof so far!   It's a shame Chanel les beiges isn't out yet, as I wanted the pinky striped powder.


----------



## Wattodolly (Apr 29, 2015)

I wish I had a student code to use, I'd seriously do some damage at HOF  all the TF is so beautiful !!!!


----------



## MissLiLaC (Apr 29, 2015)

Erinaceina said:


> My local MAC counter said that MiB isn't coming to all locations, and the SA wasn't sure if they're going to get it.   However, I'll definitely be going into the store on the 7th to pick up the Wash and Dry stuff.


  Aaah  will have to grab it online then


----------



## beautycool (Apr 29, 2015)

Sorry ladies I managed to get the last terra for now  Do you think they restock in white not that I'm needing another I'm just curious  Tom ford bloke at airport was saying to hubby he reckons it be sold out there within two weeks  I'm hoping not as may get few other things from there    So I have the eye n cheek pallette today from the hubby !!!!!!  That ironing of doing his white shirts for work  paid off lol  And I have terra coming   And in few weeks rose soleil and  cream blusher  ️️


----------



## beautycool (Apr 29, 2015)

Can you use student card online or instore only ?


----------



## mkoparanova (Apr 29, 2015)

beautycool said:


> Can you use student card online or instore only ?


  Both


----------



## rockin (Apr 30, 2015)

Most odd - I've just had an email from Debenhams about my Urban Decay eyeshadows order.  It says that one eyeshadow has been 'Routed to courier' but the others still say 'Processing'.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 30, 2015)

rockin said:


> Most odd - I've just had an email from Debenhams about my Urban Decay eyeshadows order.  It says that one eyeshadow has been 'Routed to courier' but the others still say 'Processing'.


  Yeah I've noticed that recently they just send out what they have at the time rather than send the whole order together.


----------



## ghopkins91 (Apr 30, 2015)

I hope Wash & Dry launches before I do the school run! Come on MAC, you have an hour!


----------



## BethRosexx (Apr 30, 2015)

ghopkins91 said:


> I hope Wash & Dry launches before I do the school run! Come on MAC, you have an hour!


  Im getting impatient now haha, mac have said there's a slight delay!


----------



## rockin (Apr 30, 2015)

ghopkins91 said:


> I hope Wash & Dry launches before I do the school run! Come on MAC, you have an hour!


I'm waiting to go out, too


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 30, 2015)

rockin said:


> Most odd - I've just had an email from Debenhams about my Urban Decay eyeshadows order.  It says that one eyeshadow has been 'Routed to courier' but the others still say 'Processing'.


  I just picked up mine and they were in 2 envelopes and that's exactly how I received the confirmation too. Weird. They didn't send Fireball, apparently unable to fulfill even though it's in stock on the website. Weird.

  There's a 10% off beauty if you spend over £30 at Debenhams, and you still get the 500 bonus points. 4 days only. Will try ordering Fireball again.


----------



## trollydolly (Apr 30, 2015)

Do we still think wash and dry is being released today?


----------



## mkoparanova (Apr 30, 2015)

trollydolly said:


> Do we still think wash and dry is being released today?


  http://www.maccosmetics.co.uk/whats_new/14557/New-Collections/Wash-and-Dry/index.tmpl?cm_mmc=MAC_Facebook-_-WashDry-_-UK-_-WashDry_UK_FB


----------



## BethRosexx (Apr 30, 2015)

Looks like the website is updating as the prices for the bronzers have changed twice and creme d nude is sold out already. Also on the sitemap huggables and eyes on mac


----------



## ElizaMay (Apr 30, 2015)

Thanks for the link!
  I was hoping that MIB was going to release today as-well.


----------



## ghopkins91 (Apr 30, 2015)

Can someone post the link to studio sculpt bronzers please? Can't find them on mobile & don't want to miss out!


----------



## Georgina525 (Apr 30, 2015)

http://www.maccosmetics.co.uk/whats_new/14558/New-Collections/Wash-and-Dry-The-Brow/index.tmpl

They're in the brow section for some reason!


----------



## Ode (Apr 30, 2015)

http://www.maccosmetics.co.uk/product/shaded/14566/35156/New-Collections/Wash-and-Dry-The-Brow/Face/Wash-Dry-Studio-Sculpt-Defining-Bronzing-Powder/index.tmpl  Edit: says £35.50 on brow section but on my link it's £25!


----------



## Georgina525 (Apr 30, 2015)

Yea, when i bought mine it went through as £25


----------



## trollydolly (Apr 30, 2015)

£35.50?? wow!


----------



## londoner (Apr 30, 2015)

Gosh I hope Wash and Dry comes out soon! Just want to buy some lipsticks and Hipness then get on with my day!


----------



## BethRosexx (Apr 30, 2015)

Ode said:


> Edit: says £35.50 on brow section but on my link it's £25!


  It's a little confusing the website is as I have ordered the bronzing powders and they were £23 but showing as £27.50 i think!


----------



## ghopkins91 (Apr 30, 2015)

Oh gosh I didn't Check the price and just realised mine is £35.50 - what do I do??


----------



## Ode (Apr 30, 2015)

It's all there but still very glitchy at the moment! I can't even see promotional pics for the collection yet!


----------



## Ode (Apr 30, 2015)

ghopkins91 said:


> Oh gosh I didn't Check the price and just realised mine is £35.50 - what do I do??


  Omg. It seems that Delicates is going through as £25 and Golden Rinse as £35.50! Have you paid already?


----------



## BethRosexx (Apr 30, 2015)

Ode said:


> It's all there but still very glitchy at the moment! I can't even see promotional pics for the collection yet!


  neither can i, im confused as creme'd nude was showing as sold out too as soon as the collection went up


----------



## ghopkins91 (Apr 30, 2015)

Ode said:


> Omg. It seems that Delicates is going through as £25 and Golden Rinse as £35.50! Have you paid already?


  Yup! Thats what I get for ordering & walking down the street at the same time!! I'm going to have to phone when I get home and ask them to amend it. If they don't I will just ask them to cancel the order. So annoying!!


----------



## trollydolly (Apr 30, 2015)

Ordered tumble dry and hipness! I'm so disappointed MIB hasn't been released


----------



## BethRosexx (Apr 30, 2015)

trollydolly said:


> Ordered tumble dry and hipness! I'm so disappointed MIB hasn't been released


  Mac have said MIB is going to launch on the 21st May which seems a little silly seeming the summer collection has launched first!


----------



## Ode (Apr 30, 2015)

Yes [@]BethRosexx[/@] I noticed that too! Hope it's not a repeat of the Lavender Jade fiasco! --- oh wait, it's there now  [@]ghopkins91[/@] Mac should be able to amend that! Ridiculous price for a bronzer!!! We could have thought that Mac would be able to have a glitch-free launch by now!


----------



## Ode (Apr 30, 2015)

Anyone getting Huggables? It's up too


----------



## londoner (Apr 30, 2015)

trollydolly said:


> Ordered tumble dry and hipness! I'm so disappointed MIB hasn't been released


  Snap! Also managed to get my hands on Creme d'Nude by refreshing a couple of times.. here's hoping it's actually in stock!


----------



## trollydolly (Apr 30, 2015)

Theres a new foundation out as well!


----------



## BethRosexx (Apr 30, 2015)

Ode said:


> Anyone getting Huggables? It's up too


  I'm not sure whether I like the formula or not, might give one a go  im also liking the eyes on mac paletteswhich have launched. I want everything haha!


----------



## oliviahood96 (Apr 30, 2015)

Managed to put in an order for Morange, Golden Rinse and Crisp Whites


----------



## BethRosexx (Apr 30, 2015)

oliviahood96 said:


> Managed to put in an order for Morange, Golden Rinse and Crisp Whites


  I've had morange too, always wanted to try it


----------



## ghopkins91 (Apr 30, 2015)

Ode said:


> @ghopkins91 Mac should be able to amend that! Ridiculous price for a bronzer!!! We could have thought that Mac would be able to have a glitch-free launch by now!


  Just spoke to someone on the phone, she is going to hand it over to the retail finance team to amend the price and will phone me back.

  I wanted to just ask her to cancel the order & re-order but if the money for the original order is pending from my account then I won't have enough to cover the second order until the pending 1st order disappears.. (if that makes any sense!). Just glad I got my bits!

  Tempted by lots of the other new releases too! But my purse says otherwise lol


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Apr 30, 2015)

I picked up everything I wanted the two brushes and hipness. I also got the brush from the pro longwear launch. Very tempted by the foundation but think it may be too dark even in the lightest shades so I'll need to see in person.   I am just annoyed MIB hasn't launched. I asked Mac chat again today but got the same robotic answer that they haven't got a confirmed date grrr!


----------



## rockin (Apr 30, 2015)

I just knew they'd wait until I went out and then release the new collections!  Thankfully, I've just been able to place my order.  I haven't ordered any Huggables yet, because of the order total being a bit scary if I do.  Will Huggables be on Debenhams and HoF, do we know?  If so I'll order them from there.

  I see one of the lipsticks is called Flaming Pie on the MAC site.  I'm assuming that's the one that everywhere else has referred to as Flaming Lips?

  Just checked my emails - the second of my Urban Decay eyeshadows is also now showing as Routed To Courier.  Seems they are doing them all individually LOL


----------



## Erinaceina (Apr 30, 2015)

I just talked to MAC Chat, and they said that the Huggables will be coming out nationwide. I'd really like both one of the brighter pinks and one of the neutrals, but as they're coming out now, I may have to choose. I'm also going to wait for the in-store release for Wash and Dry, just because I can't make up my mind about what I want.


----------



## oliviahood96 (Apr 30, 2015)

Freshen Up, Hipness, Tumble Dry and Creme d'nude are all sold out. That was fast!


----------



## makeuplover94 (Apr 30, 2015)

Ordered morange, steam heat, hipness crisp whites and the highlighter. I'm interested in the brushes but want to see them instore next week


----------



## rockin (Apr 30, 2015)

Just realised we didn't get the Wash & Dry bags


----------



## MissLiLaC (Apr 30, 2015)

Hey girls will the Eyes x 9 palettes be released in stores as well as online?


----------



## rockin (May 1, 2015)

MissLiLaC said:


> Hey girls will the Eyes x 9 palettes be released in stores as well as online?


 
  I'm thinking they will be.  Could have sworn I heard they were going to be permanent, so it would make sense that they would be available in stores as well.


----------



## BethRosexx (May 1, 2015)

MissLiLaC said:


> Hey girls will the Eyes x 9 palettes be released in stores as well as online?


  I've read that they are permanent too so probably will be in stores  I like the look of the navy palette but I tend to use urban decay eyeshadows mostly


----------



## MissLiLaC (May 1, 2015)

rockin said:


> I'm thinking they will be.  Could have sworn I heard they were going to be permanent, so it would make sense that they would be available in stores as well.





BethRosexx said:


> I've read that they are permanent too so probably will be in stores  I like the look of the navy palette but I tend to use urban decay eyeshadows mostly


   Ah good  I'm liking the burgundy one


----------



## rockin (May 1, 2015)

My Urban Decay Fireball eyeshadow has arrived!  If the emails from Debenhams are anything to go by, I will probably got another eyeshadow tomorrow, and the rest all together on Monday.  They could have saved on delivery charges if they'd sent them all together *sigh*.


  Fireball is beautiful, by the way


----------



## Anitacska (May 1, 2015)

rockin said:


> My Urban Decay Fireball eyeshadow has arrived!  If the emails from Debenhams are anything to go by, I will probably got another eyeshadow tomorrow, and the rest all together on Monday.  They could have saved on delivery charges if they'd sent them all together *sigh*.   Fireball is beautiful, by the way


  I've just picked mine up! Together with the pink Dior tie dye blush. Gonna see if the Dior eyeshadows are up yet, really like the blue one and wouldn't mind 10% off plus bonus points.


----------



## rockin (May 1, 2015)

Lookfantastic have got this at the top of their pages

  Save 12% on your order!  Use code YES12 - Spend over £55 to receive a FREE gift worth over £45 *Exclusions Apply"

  There are even better codes if you go through TopCashBack.  I tried the 20% + cashback code when I ordered some NARS eyeshadows, but it said my basket wasn't eligible for that code (not sure why), so then I tried the 15% discount if you spend over £50 code, MAKEUP, and that worked, plus it still added the free gift, which is a "LookFantastic Beauty Box".  I'll let you know what's in it when it arrives.


  Still waiting for the new NARS collection to appear on the NARS website.  It's mentioned on there now, but link not clickable.


----------



## rockin (May 2, 2015)

Stila.co.uk are currently having a clearance sale, with 50% off of selected shades http://stila.co.uk/collections/clearance


----------



## BethRosexx (May 2, 2015)

[VIDEO][/VIDEO]My wash and dry items have been delivered today, wasn't expecting them to be here this quickly


----------



## Marsha Pomells (May 2, 2015)

BethRosexx said:


> [VIDEO][/VIDEO]My wash and dry items have been delivered today, wasn't expecting them to be here this quickly


  Mine came too


----------



## mushroomteagirl (May 2, 2015)

BethRosexx said:


> My wash and dry items have been delivered today, wasn't expecting them to be here this quickly


  Mine did too but not my brush from PLW. I am a bit disappointed in Hipness,gorgeous colour and pigmentation but it doesn't blend well at all


----------



## Marsha Pomells (May 2, 2015)

mushroomteagirl said:


> Mine did too but not my brush from PLW. I am a bit disappointed in Hipness,gorgeous colour and pigmentation but it doesn't blend well at all


  I've decided to skip the blushes. I got an invite to check out and play with the products at Selfridges, I'll give the blushes a try... But I doubt I'll get them to work on NC45+


----------



## rockin (May 2, 2015)

Urban Decay Dive Bar and Lounge arrived today.  The rest have also been dispatched.  No sign of my MAC order yet, so I won't get that until Tuesday at least now,  with it being Bank Holiday and therefore no post.  It has been dispatched, though.


----------



## beautycool (May 2, 2015)

Hi all  I have been so interested in tom ford lol that I totally forgot launch date for wash n dry  Don't matter will try n get a few bits when it launches in USA or on hof etc   Anyhow gees !!!! I'm just thinking how the points rewards only last for three months with hof I'm new to this reward thingy I signed up when I bought the TF terra bronzer full size  Three months to save n spend ?  Have I got that right lol can someone explain a little more  Thank you


----------



## beautycool (May 2, 2015)

Hope you all enjoy your new goodies  Has any one swatches them yet


----------



## kirstw91 (May 2, 2015)

My MAC order arrived today... I ordered Tumble Dry, Hipness and Colour Matters.


----------



## EmmaJanee (May 3, 2015)

When does the Mac wash and dry collection come out in stores (debenhams) in the UK? Is it he 7th of May or the 9th of May?


----------



## rockin (May 3, 2015)

EmmaJanee said:


> When does the Mac wash and dry collection come out in stores (debenhams) in the UK? Is it he 7th of May or the 9th of May?


 
  I think it should be Thursday 7th, although you never know - Debenhams and HoF aren't always very quick to put the collections up.


  I've been checking the NARS site every day for the Christopher Kane collection, and it's finally mentioned on there, but no products showing as yet.  The collection is up on Selfridges, and they say it's exclusive to them, but I don't know whether that's completely exclusive, or just for a week or two then other places, such as Debenhams, will get it.  It's odd that it's not up on the NARS UK site, though.  I wouldn't mind so much if Selfridges didn't charge for delivery.  Most people in the UK can't easily get to a branch of Selfridges.  Also Selfridges don't do points or cashback (they owe me lots of cashback from a couple of years ago, but I doubt I'll ever see that money - they're not even on TopCashBack now).


----------



## rockin (May 3, 2015)

Just been having a play, and Urban Decay Divebar seems like a darker version of Estee Lauder Pure Color Cyber Metallic in Arctic Sky - very similar duochrome effect.  I can't find my camera at the moment, or I'd take a photo.  My phone's camera doesn't do well with pictures of duochromes.


----------



## NextSupreme (May 3, 2015)

rockin said:


> Just been having a play, and Urban Decay Divebar seems like a darker version of Estee Lauder Pure Color Cyber Metallic in Arctic Sky - very similar duochrome effect.  I can't find my camera at the moment, or I'd take a photo.  My phone's camera doesn't do well with pictures of duochromes.


 I was hoping for that kind of shade in the Cinderella collection (like her dress)


----------



## Lucifferka (May 4, 2015)

Hello everyone  I read this forum a lot and finally decided to join  I think you are all amazing here, hope there will be place for me

  Have you heard about Mac x Guo Pei collaboration set on October? I'm speeechless ! It looks beautiful


----------



## kerry-jane88 (May 4, 2015)

Lucifferka said:


> Hello everyone  I read this forum a lot and finally decided to join  I think you are all amazing here, hope there will be place for me  Have you heard about Mac x Guo Pei collaboration set on October? I'm speeechless ! It looks beautiful


  Of course there's a place for you here, welcome!   The Guo Pei collection looks very beautiful for sure!


----------



## Marsha Pomells (May 4, 2015)

Lucifferka said:


> Hello everyone  I read this forum a lot and finally decided to join  I think you are all amazing here, hope there will be place for me  Have you heard about Mac x Guo Pei collaboration set on October? I'm speeechless ! It looks beautiful


  Hey, welcome to Specktra. Yes there's a lot of buzz about that collection. Something tells me that it will be Parabal prices


----------



## raych1984 (May 4, 2015)

rockin said:


> Just been having a play, and Urban Decay Divebar seems like a darker version of Estee Lauder Pure Color Cyber Metallic in Arctic Sky - very similar duochrome effect.  I can't find my camera at the moment, or I'd take a photo.  My phone's camera doesn't do well with pictures of duochromes.


  Oh my gosh, I just LOVE Arctic Sky. I shall definitely check out Divebar!!


----------



## BethRosexx (May 4, 2015)

Lucifferka said:


> Hello everyone  I read this forum a lot and finally decided to join  I think you are all amazing here, hope there will be place for me  Have you heard about Mac x Guo Pei collaboration set on October? I'm speeechless ! It looks beautiful


  Hello! yes the collection looks lovely but gonna be expensive I think!


----------



## rockin (May 5, 2015)

I found my camera.

  I got a couple of NARS duo eyeshadows, which arrived this morning.  The two eyeshadows on the right of this first picture are the Jardin Perdu duo, and the picture doesn't do them justice - they are absolutely beautiful, and this is with one swipe, applied with my fingers.






  Here they are again, and the duo on the left is Tropical Princess - again, well pigmented and just one swipe.






  This is Estée Lauder Arctic Sky on the left, and Urban Decay Divebar on the right.  It's difficult to capture the duochrome on both at the same time, but I think you can see from this that the pinky bit is virtually identical.






  Urban Decay Lounge, Urban Decay Fireball, Estée Lauder Arctic Sky and Urban Decay Divebar


----------



## Littlemissdee (May 5, 2015)

Lucifferka said:


> Hello everyone  I read this forum a lot and finally decided to join  I think you are all amazing here, hope there will be place for me  Have you heard about Mac x Guo Pei collaboration set on October? I'm speeechless ! It looks beautiful


  Welcome   That Guo Pei collection looks amazing. I don't know if I have the strength to fight to buy any items. Lol


----------



## Lucifferka (May 5, 2015)

Littlemissdee said:


> Welcome   That Guo Pei collection looks amazing. I don't know if I have the strength to fight to buy any items. Lol


  I've already told my boyfriend that in October on the day it will be realised we are taking day off beacuse the war will start and we need to fight together, he said I'm out of my mind but well ... he knows he doesn't have a choice  These packaging is killing me  I just hope the texture and quality won't be disappointing - like it happend with Cinderella collection - for me both powders were a disaster, cute packaging but awful quality


----------



## mushroomteagirl (May 5, 2015)

Lucifferka said:


> Hello everyone  I read this forum a lot and finally decided to join  I think you are all amazing here, hope there will be place for me
> 
> Have you heard about Mac x Guo Pei collaboration set on October? I'm speeechless ! It looks beautiful


  Hello and welcome  I was hesitant at first but it's such a nice place and i'm so glad I did! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I am torn on the Guo Pei collection I think i may just get the brush. Would love to see it in person first but like that ever gets to happen


----------



## mushroomteagirl (May 5, 2015)

rockin said:


> I found my camera.
> 
> I got a couple of NARS duo eyeshadows, which arrived this morning.  The two eyeshadows on the right of this first picture are the Jardin Perdu duo, and the picture doesn't do them justice - they are absolutely beautiful, and this is with one swipe, applied with my fingers.
> 
> ...


  Love the look of Arctic Sky  and Divebar I think you've convinced me to pick Divebar up. They remind me of a ltd ed colour tattoo i have


----------



## Lucifferka (May 5, 2015)

I know! Mac is about 15 miles from my place so I usually buy everything online so with every new collection it is always sink or swim :/ but when I regret buying something I try to quickly forget about money I had to spent on it


mushroomteagirl said:


> Hello and welcome  I was hesitant at first but it's such a nice place and i'm so glad I did!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I know! Mac is about 15 miles from my place so I usually buy everything online so with every new collection it is always sink or swim :/ but when I regret buying something I try to quickly forget about money I had to spent on it


----------



## ghopkins91 (May 5, 2015)

Lucifferka said:


> I've already told my boyfriend that in October on the day it will be realised we are taking day off beacuse the war will start and we need to fight together, he said I'm out of my mind but well ... he knows he doesn't have a choice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I was so disappointed with my Cinderella beauty powder too!! I got Mystery Princess - I didn't believe the reviews that it could be that bad, but it really is!


----------



## beautycool (May 5, 2015)

Hi all  Anyone order any bronzers tom ford ones from the summer collection ? I ordered last week  And had my order sent out on Sunday or maybe before anyhows my Hermes lady had recieved my order and I was away at weekend  I got my delievery today and I had ordered the terra in white   It turned up in the brown packaging   Omg so disappointing  Phoned house of fraser and omg I got told that they must of sold out  If that was the case gosh don't put me order through forgod sake being I ordered in the white not the brown  And gees I had only just bought after they had put them up that day or next day I think   Anyone else had this problem


----------



## BethRosexx (May 5, 2015)

Lucifferka said:


> I know! Mac is about 15 miles from my place so I usually buy everything online so with every new collection it is always sink or swim :/ but when I regret buying something I try to quickly forget about money I had to spent on it I know! Mac is about 15 miles from my place so I usually buy everything online so with every new collection it is always sink or swim :/ but when I regret buying something I try to quickly forget about money I had to spent on it


  I have no mac by me either, think it's a good job I don't though as I'd never be out of there!





ghopkins91 said:


> I was so disappointed with my Cinderella beauty powder too!! I got Mystery Princess - I didn't believe the reviews that it could be that bad, but it really is!


  I agree! I never use mine, really not good for the money


----------



## Littlemissdee (May 5, 2015)

Lucifferka said:


> I've already told my boyfriend that in October on the day it will be realised we are taking day off beacuse the war will start and we need to fight together, he said I'm out of my mind but well ... he knows he doesn't have a choice  These packaging is killing me  I just hope the texture and quality won't be disappointing - like it happend with Cinderella collection - for me both powders were a disaster, cute packaging but awful quality


  Haha that's awesome he's willing to do that for you. I have spent a crazy amount over the past two years on mac so I have finally cooled down on spending. The cinderella collection showed me I had a ridiculous obsession. Didn't buy the powders but so wanted to for the packaging. Got mostly everything else. I almost slipped up on wash and dry to buy items I didn't even want for the packaging.  My boyfriend has told me we need a house more than a room full of makeup lol I know he's right


----------



## Lucifferka (May 6, 2015)

Littlemissdee said:


> Maybe just one Guo Pei lipstick. I really hope you get something from the collection.


  Thank you Sweetie :* My journey with Mac began 1,5 years ago and although I know sometimes it's just not worth time & money but... somehow I'm still hyped up  hope I will cool down like you in the future, Im just struggling with myself  About wash & dry... I bought studio sculp bronzing powder in delicates and I don't really like it :/ it doesn't sculp at all, I will try to play with it more so maybe I will change my mind but for now something's just not right.  I also got hipness blush but haven't tried yet and tumble dry lipstick which I like - I didn't go crazy with this collection, I held back myself and I'm proud of it  But I am afraid it will be different with MIB.. few lipsticks look really nice


----------



## Lucifferka (May 6, 2015)

BethRosexx said:


> I agree! I never use mine, really not good for the money


  I used my Mystery Princess twice - first time I applied it as a highlighter - and I was like 'where the hell is my highlight?' a put a little, then a bit more and nothing! then I added more again and it looked so horrible that I had to wash off all my make up I've done before :/ I gave it second chance but it ended with the same result. I was soo mad I bought it! and I bought it only because one youtuber was all over the moon with this powder saying that it's the most beautiful gentle highlight and beacuse I am sucker for highlighters I decided I need it :/ I put it deep in my drawer and try not to notice it


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (May 6, 2015)

Debenhams is VAT free on makeup today ... tho of course not on mac! Wash and dry is up also. Work started at 6am today so i got in there nice n early. Got hipness and steam heat.


----------



## NiaEveral (May 6, 2015)

John Lewis has MAC Wash & Dry, Pro Longwear and Eyes on MAC Up
  Huggables is not up yet

  Is the Pro Long Wear Nourishing Waterproof Foundation LE?

  http://www.johnlewis.com/beauty/mac/c6000390117?intcmp=Fash_Beauty_Area_LHN_FeaturedBrands_MAC&rdr=1


----------



## patriciacastelo (May 7, 2015)

NiaEveral said:


> John Lewis has MAC Wash & Dry, Pro Longwear and Eyes on MAC Up
> Huggables is not up yet
> 
> Is the Pro Long Wear Nourishing Waterproof Foundation LE?
> ...


  Here's the link to the Huggable Lipcolours on the John Lewis website http://www.johnlewis.com/mac-huggable-lip-colour/p1969059?colour=Soft%20Talkin%27 in case someone's interested and the foundation is permanent.


----------



## Anitacska (May 7, 2015)

MakeMeUp79 said:


> Debenhams is VAT free on makeup today ... tho of course not on mac! Wash and dry is up also. Work started at 6am today so i got in there nice n early. Got hipness and steam heat.


  Do you remember if the highlighter was up earlier? It's not on the Debenhams website, I don't know if it's sold out already or hasn't been added. That's pretty much all I wanted from the collection.


----------



## Anitacska (May 7, 2015)

It's up on HoF now and the highlighter is in stock. Ordered it together with the red lipstick. Will check out the blush tomorrow  (I already have Hipness).


----------



## Ode (May 7, 2015)

NiaEveral said:


> John Lewis has MAC Wash & Dry, Pro Longwear and Eyes on MAC Up Huggables is not up yet  Is the Pro Long Wear Nourishing Waterproof Foundation LE?  http://www.johnlewis.com/beauty/mac/c6000390117?intcmp=Fash_Beauty_Area_LHN_FeaturedBrands_MAC&rdr=1


  Thank you hun. Managed to order Steam Heat as I hesitated before!


----------



## Anitacska (May 7, 2015)

Ugh, so fed up with Debenhams. Just checked my points and none of the bonus 500 points from the last 3 orders appear on my statement. This is not the first time the points haven't been added automatically and it's just ridiculous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They owe me £15 FFS!


----------



## rockin (May 7, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Ugh, so fed up with Debenhams. Just checked my points and none of the bonus 500 points from the last 3 orders appear on my statement. This is not the first time the points haven't been added automatically and it's just ridiculous!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here


----------



## Anitacska (May 7, 2015)

rockin said:


> Same here


  Bloody ridiculous. I've just messaged them, I expect some idiot contacting me to fob me off at first, that's what they normally do. Ugh.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (May 7, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Ugh, so fed up with Debenhams. Just checked my points and none of the bonus 500 points from the last 3 orders appear on my statement. This is not the first time the points haven't been added automatically and it's just ridiculous!   They owe me £15 FFS!


  I've given up with debenhams and their bonus points. I rang them up last month to say that a promo of 1000 points had not been added onto my account and the lady on the fone said according to her promotions calendar there was no recent promotion. This baffles me - i asked where she was checking because it was in emails, all over social media etc - but if it's not on the official promotions guide calendar they have then it doesn't go on automatically!? I've had this off them a few years back when I had to screen shot a Facebook beauty club page to prove to them that there was a promotion on!  She also said that sometimes the points won't go on for three months, which at this point I was just done, so I just said ok that's quite a long time! Apparently they/then system can't add everyone's points on at the same time so it's done over a longer period of time - some absolute rubbish! It's obvious their system is not working and I decided that I wasn't going to spend anymore fone credit ringing them up chasing them about it :/


----------



## Anitacska (May 7, 2015)

kerry-jane88 said:


> She also said that sometimes the points won't go on for three months, which at this point I was just done, so I just said ok that's quite a long time! Apparently they/then system can't add everyone's points on at the same time so it's done over a longer period of time - some absolute rubbish! It's obvious their system is not working and I decided that I wasn't going to spend anymore fone credit ringing them up chasing them about it :/


  Ridiculous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well they won't fob me off, I will fight them for my £15 worth of points!


----------



## Littlemissdee (May 7, 2015)

Lucifferka said:


> Thank you Sweetie :* My journey with Mac began 1,5 years ago and although I know sometimes it's just not worth time & money but... somehow I'm still hyped up  hope I will cool down like you in the future, Im just struggling with myself  About wash & dry... I bought studio sculp bronzing powder in delicates and I don't really like it :/ it doesn't sculp at all, I will try to play with it more so maybe I will change my mind but for now something's just not right.  I also got hipness blush but haven't tried yet and tumble dry lipstick which I like - I didn't go crazy with this collection, I held back myself and I'm proud of it  But I am afraid it will be different with MIB.. few lipsticks look really nice





Anitacska said:


> Ugh, so fed up with Debenhams. Just checked my points and none of the bonus 500 points from the last 3 orders appear on my statement. This is not the first time the points haven't been added automatically and it's just ridiculous!   They owe me £15 FFS!


  Same here £20 for me


----------



## BethRosexx (May 7, 2015)

Hi ladies, any recommendations of affordable foundations for dry skin? I have dry patches on my face and foundations seem to just cling on them!


----------



## mushroomteagirl (May 7, 2015)

BethRosexx said:


> Hi ladies, any recommendations of affordable foundations for dry skin? I have dry patches on my face and foundations seem to just cling on them!


  I think you will have that problem no matter what foundation you use, the pigment just gets caught in the flaky bits. I have the same issue with really dry flaky cheeks and  also underneath and between my eyes and eyebrows. It depends on what kind of finish you are after but here are my favourites that i think look the best that you can get in chemists:

  Bourjois healthy mix
  Revlon colorstay (dry combo) - applied with a damp sponge
  Rimmel match perfection

  Sponging rather than buffing with brushes also works better for me with most foundations as it adds a bit of moisture to kind of flatten the dry bits. Buffing just tends to push the foundation under and around the flakey bits which makes them even more highlighted

  My all time favourite is YSL touche eclat which i know isn't cheap by any means but i think it's worth it as it's just perfect for me in coverage and texture

  My favourite concealer is the one by OCC which isn't too bad a price considering it lasts a good long while as it's so pigmented. It's nicely emollient.It is difficult to get of over here though which is a bit of a bummer.

  If you have to powder any areas like i have to do with my nose and chin sometimes and also to set my concealer my absolute fave is the loreal BB powder it makes your skin look like an amazing piece of perfect velvet. 

  Using a flannel to wash your face with also helps. As much as I now hate Caroline Hirons she was right on that point.

  Sorry for going on so much but i hope it helps!


----------



## BethRosexx (May 7, 2015)

mushroomteagirl said:


> I think you will have that problem no matter what foundation you use, the pigment just gets caught in the flaky bits. I have the same issue with really dry flaky cheeks and  also underneath and between my eyes and eyebrows. It depends on what kind of finish you are after but here are my favourites that i think look the best that you can get in chemists:
> 
> Bourjois healthy mix
> Revlon colorstay (dry combo) - applied with a damp sponge
> ...


  Thankyou  Ive started to use liz earle skincare and its slowly getting better. Im wanting to try a more affordable one as i dont want to waste my money on ones that may look terrible!


----------



## mushroomteagirl (May 7, 2015)

BethRosexx said:


> Thankyou  Ive started to use liz earle skincare and its slowly getting better. Im wanting to try a more affordable one as i dont want to waste my money on ones that may look terrible!


  I know the feeling all too well. I bought the last Nars one after Sali Hughes said it was amazing and she always goes on about her dry/dehydrated skin and it's just like putting liquid chalk on your face and looks terrible. I really wish we could return makeup things like they can in the USA.  My own fault this time though i should have asked for a sample first.


----------



## Lucifferka (May 7, 2015)

BethRosexx said:


> Hi ladies, any recommendations of affordable foundations for dry skin? I have dry patches on my face and foundations seem to just cling on them!


  Have you ever tried Vichy Dermablend foundation? It's a 'fluid corrective foundation 16hr' and I have to say it's really good, in the past I had problem with my skin and I used some vichy products and it got better.
  Also Bourjois 123Perfect CC cream is nice, it gives you good hydration and it received a beauty award this year for the best bb/cc cream


----------



## patriciacastelo (May 7, 2015)

BethRosexx said:


> Hi ladies, any recommendations of affordable foundations for dry skin? I have dry patches on my face and foundations seem to just cling on them!


  The Bourjois Healthy Mix Foundation is one of the best drugstore foundations for dry skin, I also recommend the L'Oreal Lumi Magique Foundation. Have you tried any of these?
  You probably already do this but I find that a primer is an essential step especially for people with dry skin.


----------



## Lucifferka (May 7, 2015)

patriciacastelo said:


> The Bourjois Healthy Mix Foundation is one of the best drugstore foundations for dry skin, I also recommend the L'Oreal Lumi Magique Foundation. Have you tried any of these?
> You probably already do this but I find that a primer is an essential step especially for people with dry skin.


  I love L'oreal Lumi Magique! 

  Make up forever came out with series of new primers, there are few types and one of them is hydrating one. I read few reviews and they were all great saying that they are really do what it says on the packaging. I am very interested in smoothing one


----------



## patriciacastelo (May 7, 2015)

patriciacastelo said:


> The Bourjois Healthy Mix Foundation is one of the best drugstore foundations for dry skin, I also recommend the L'Oreal Lumi Magique Foundation. Have you tried any of these?
> You probably already do this but I find that a primer is an essential step especially for people with dry skin.
> I love L'oreal Lumi Magique!
> 
> Make up forever came out with series of new primers, there are few types and one of them is hydrating one. I read few reviews and they were all great saying that they are really do what it says on the packaging. I am very interested in smoothing one


  I'm very interested in those primers too, hope they will be available on the Debenhams website this month.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (May 7, 2015)

[@]BethRosexx[/@] I agree with [@]mushroomteagirl[/@] in that prevention is better than coverage, so if you tackle it at the skincare end you should see improvements. I think the biggest thing foundation wise is to stay away from the longwear and mattifying foundations as they can contain acids that will just dry your skin up worse. I tell my sis who has dry skin this but she won't listen  I've found Mac Studio Sculpt looked great on her and a few other gals who've had drier skins, as I do believe it's more of a gel based foundation


----------



## mushroomteagirl (May 7, 2015)

Oh yeah +1 for the Bourjois CC cream i forgot about that one! Also i really love the Sleek BB cream which is really nice and moisturising


----------



## ghopkins91 (May 7, 2015)

BethRosexx said:


> Hi ladies, any recommendations of affordable foundations for dry skin? I have dry patches on my face and foundations seem to just cling on them!


  I have combination/dehydrated skin so suffer with a few dry patches too. My favourite foundation is the Rimmel 25hour one (I prefer the one with the white lid but both are absolutely amazing and I'd choose either of those over any of my other foundations, inc. all my high end ones!). Its amazing!


----------



## Ode (May 7, 2015)

BethRosexx said:


> Hi ladies, any recommendations of affordable foundations for dry skin? I have dry patches on my face and foundations seem to just cling on them!


  I also agree with Bourjois CC cream! I love it!!! It's the only one I use now


----------



## Lucifferka (May 8, 2015)

Ode said:


> I also agree with Bourjois CC cream! I love it!!! It's the only one I use now


  I still can't believe it's so cheap and gives you the quality of high end product  I have to say, Bourjois is doing really well lately


----------



## BethRosexx (May 8, 2015)

Thankyou  I have bought a couple of things today


----------



## Lucifferka (May 8, 2015)

Hope they will help you [@]BethRosexx[/@] let us know your thoughts after you try them


----------



## Marsha Pomells (May 8, 2015)

Meanwhile, in Selfridges...


----------



## Lucifferka (May 8, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


>


  well, well, well.. you lucky girl


----------



## Anitacska (May 8, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


>


  Nice!


----------



## Littlemissdee (May 8, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Meanwhile, in Selfridges...


  That dude is too fine lol I'd be too shy to take a photo with him. You are a lucky girl. Did he give you any freebies?  My boyfriend got me this comic though the real thing I'm sure is much nicer


----------



## Marsha Pomells (May 8, 2015)

Littlemissdee said:


> That dude is too fine lol I'd be too shy to take a photo with him. You are a lucky girl. Did he give you any freebies?  My boyfriend got me this comic though the real thing I'm sure is much nicer


  I got a free towel/satchel thing and another photo. that made my evening... Might even use that pic for a few things ️  EDIT: I am now on the hunt for THAT Justice League comic


----------



## Lucifferka (May 8, 2015)

Littlemissdee said:


>


  hahah I'd be too shy to take a photo as well or I'd look like a beetroot haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 btw I like Justice League


----------



## mkoparanova (May 8, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


>


  Well that's not fair, I only saw a girl there yesterday


----------



## Littlemissdee (May 8, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> I got a free towel/satchel thing and another photo. that made my evening... Might even use that pic for a few things ️  EDIT: I am now on the hunt for THAT Justice League comic


  I'm so crazy jealous that you got freebies from mac and their actually good ones. Awesome. It must have been buzzing there. Love events like that.  





Lucifferka said:


> hahah I'd be too shy to take a photo as well or I'd look like a beetroot haha   btw I like Justice League


  Same here. I'd have a really shy moment but I like the promotion idea. My boyfriend is getting me into comics. He bought it for me because he knows how much I enjoyed going to watch Magic Mike.   The London Film and Comic Con is happening in July if anyone is interested. My childhood dreamboat Micheal J Fox will be there.  I may end up with a new obsession to take over mac.


----------



## Lucifferka (May 8, 2015)

Littlemissdee said:


> The London Film and Comic Con is happening in July if anyone is interested. My childhood dreamboat Micheal J Fox will be there. I may end up with a new obsession to take over mac.


  I'm planing to go to Comic Con but in Manchester -  I am huge anime & manga fan, if I could be born again I'd like to be born in Japan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 such an interesting country! And japanese girls complexion..omg so even and flawless ..


----------



## Marsha Pomells (May 8, 2015)

Littlemissdee said:


> I'm so crazy jealous that you got freebies from mac and their actually good ones. Awesome. It must have been buzzing there. Love events like that. Same here. I'd have a really shy moment but I like the promotion idea. My boyfriend is getting me into comics. He bought it for me because he knows how much I enjoyed going to watch Magic Mike.   The London Film and Comic Con is happening in July if anyone is interested. My childhood dreamboat Micheal J Fox will be there.  I may end up with a new obsession to take over mac.


  Also got a free mascara... I had a good day today... Which reminds me, I got Freshen Up to try out...


----------



## Littlemissdee (May 8, 2015)

Lucifferka said:


> I'm planing to go to Comic Con but in Manchester -  I am huge anime & manga fan, if I could be born again I'd like to be born in Japan   such an interesting country! And japanese girls complexion..omg so even and flawless ..:crybaby:


  Yay that's so cool. I love cos play and the anime/manga look but my dream is to dress up as a comic book character for one of these events. Maybe next year or the year after. It's so nice looking around and talking to other fans. I'd love to learn some special effects makeup techniques.   Japanese girls have amazing skin. Great plain smooth surfaces for makeup. Just flawless.  Will you be going in costume?


----------



## Littlemissdee (May 8, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Also got a free mascara... I had a good day today... Which reminds me, I got Freshen Up to try out...


  Wow. I've never known mac to be so generous.   Can't wait to see your swatches. I wasn't sure it would look good on darker skin. I just ordered morange and hipness with a john Lewis voucher I was saving.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (May 8, 2015)

Littlemissdee said:


> Wow. I've never known mac to be so generous.   Can't wait to see your swatches. I wasn't sure it would look good on darker skin. I just ordered morange and hipness with a john Lewis voucher I was saving.


  I've posted a pic on the Wash and Dry thread, it gives me a subtle glow. Not over the top


----------



## Lucifferka (May 8, 2015)

Littlemissdee said:


> Will you be going in costume?


  It's gonna be my first comic con so I don't know to be honest! It would be great I'm pretty shy, I think I'd like to meet people and talk to them first and I know I'll meet a lot amazing and talented people there! And just like you - I'd love to learn special effects makeup techniques


----------



## Littlemissdee (May 8, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> I've posted a pic on the Wash and Dry thread, it gives me a subtle glow. Not over the top


  Cool thanks


----------



## Littlemissdee (May 8, 2015)

Lucifferka said:


> It's gonna be my first comic con so I don't know to be honest! It would be great I'm pretty shy, I think I'd like to meet people and talk to them first and I know I'll meet a lot amazing and talented people there! And just like you - I'd love to learn special effects makeup techniques :eyelove:


  I'm sure you'll have a ball whatever you'll end up wearing. If you learn any trade secrets please share  I will too.


----------



## Lucifferka (May 8, 2015)

Littlemissdee said:


> I'm sure you'll have a ball whatever you'll end up wearing. If you learn any trade secrets please share  I will too.


  thank you!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and of course I will share


----------



## kerry-jane88 (May 8, 2015)

Lucifferka said:


> I'm planing to go to Comic Con but in Manchester -  I am huge anime & manga fan, if I could be born again I'd like to be born in Japan   such an interesting country! And japanese girls complexion..omg so even and flawless ..:crybaby:


  Woo I'm going to Manchester Comic Con!


----------



## Lucifferka (May 8, 2015)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Woo I'm going to Manchester Comic Con!


  so cool! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm so happy that there are so many people that like this event and want to be a part of it


----------



## Littlemissdee (May 8, 2015)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Woo I'm going to Manchester Comic Con!





Lucifferka said:


> so cool!  I'm so happy that there are so many people that like this event and want to be a part of it


  One year we should have a specktra comic con meet up. Bring our our makeup and wear costumes lol but mostly make it about makeup lol.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (May 8, 2015)

Littlemissdee said:


> One year we should have a specktra comic con meet up. Bring our our makeup and wear costumes lol but mostly make it about makeup lol.


  Well I was daenerys targaryen from game of thrones last year but applying my makeup was hell as I had about a million allergic reactions and really bad hay fever too! Trying to put in coloured contacts was impossible for me so I spent the day touching up my eyes as they were so watery!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (May 8, 2015)

Lucifferka said:


> so cool!  I'm so happy that there are so many people that like this event and want to be a part of it


  It's such a good atmosphere , everyone's really friendly


----------



## Lucifferka (May 8, 2015)

Littlemissdee said:


> One year we should have a specktra comic con meet up. Bring our our makeup and wear costumes lol but mostly make it about makeup lol.


  that's a brilliant idea!


----------



## Lucifferka (May 8, 2015)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Well I was daenerys targaryen from game of thrones last year but applying my makeup was hell as I had about a million allergic reactions and really bad hay fever too! Trying to put in coloured contacts was impossible for me so I spent the day touching up my eyes as they were so watery!


  ooh you poor thing  and you chose such a great character! I love daenerys


----------



## Littlemissdee (May 8, 2015)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Well I was daenerys targaryen from game of thrones last year but applying my makeup was hell as I had about a million allergic reactions and really bad hay fever too! Trying to put in coloured contacts was impossible for me so I spent the day touching up my eyes as they were so watery!


  Cool costume. I will one day be brave enough to dress up for this event. This year I'm looking for a Back to the Future top. I need to choose the lucky lipstick and blush I'm going to wear that day. I'm thinking I'll go for a natural radiance look for my pictures or acai looks good on me. Hmmm decisions.  I get hay fever. It's so annoying. Always needing to blow my nose which makes my foundation come off. I just don't bother wearing makeup with I have  a cold or sneezy days anymore


----------



## Marsha Pomells (May 8, 2015)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Well I was daenerys targaryen from game of thrones last year but applying my makeup was hell as I had about a million allergic reactions and really bad hay fever too! Trying to put in coloured contacts was impossible for me so I spent the day touching up my eyes as they were so watery!


  Hay fever and contacts... Worse combo ever


----------



## kerry-jane88 (May 8, 2015)

Littlemissdee said:


> Cool costume. I will one day be brave enough to dress up for this event. This year I'm looking for a Back to the Future top. I need to choose the lucky lipstick and blush I'm going to wear that day. I'm thinking I'll go for a natural radiance look for my pictures or acai looks good on me. Hmmm decisions.  I get hay fever. It's so annoying. Always needing to blow my nose which makes my foundation come off. I just don't bother wearing makeup with I have  a cold or sneezy days anymore


  Oh Acai is like Rebel and that's one of my fave colours   And yeah when my hayfevers bad I don't bother with powder because yeah it's just gunna all slide off my nose anyway!


----------



## Littlemissdee (May 8, 2015)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Oh Acai is like Rebel and that's one of my fave colours   And yeah when my hayfevers bad I don't bother with powder because yeah it's just gunna all slide off my nose anyway!


  Acai is nice. It's a standout colour. Ive not tried rebel yet just swatches. I'm just so ready for summer. I also can't wait to try the pro longwear foundation and powder. That may solve our nose problems.


----------



## jennyap (May 10, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Meanwhile, in Selfridges...


  I love the look on your face - like the cat that got the cream!


----------



## ReganW (May 10, 2015)

rockin said:


> Do we know when we're supposed to be getting MIB here?


  What is  MIB?


----------



## rockin (May 10, 2015)

ReganW said:


> What is MIB?


The 'MAC Is Beauty' collection.  It's already out in the US.


----------



## MissLiLaC (May 10, 2015)

rockin said:


> The 'MAC Is Beauty' collection.  It's already out in the US.


  Supposed to be 21st this month but I'm hoping next Thursday  I think next Thursday In Extra Dimension may launch~~~


----------



## mkoparanova (May 10, 2015)

Has anyone been to IMATS in London? Is it worth the £45?


----------



## Marsha Pomells (May 10, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Has anyone been to IMATS in London? Is it worth the £45?


  I'm going, but I need to book the tickets next week. It'll be my first time too


----------



## beautycool (May 10, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Has anyone been to IMATS in London? Is it worth the £45?


  I had free ticket sign ups to a few beauty shows in the past in London and brum  It's prob worth the money not sure  When I get leaflets sent through I always get to go ( if I did go ) when the professionals go in ( I think some shows have special day when it's just for them ) I think one show is like that  And also you can have a card or something to prove your in the prof industry and have 30% off card or something to use when purchasing so your not paying full price   I have moved house now but can still pick up my post unless it gets chucked by my mil Anyhows if I find anything out I will keep you lot posted  I would not mind going if I can


----------



## BethRosexx (May 11, 2015)

thankyou for your foundation recommendations, Ive finally found a foundation that works! The bourjois healthy mix foundation is great! Also ASOS have up to 30% off beauty at the moment including most of the NARS range they have on there too


----------



## Marsha Pomells (May 11, 2015)

Melt Cosmetics are having 25% off today


----------



## MissLiLaC (May 11, 2015)

Waiting for Mac Is Beauty like


----------



## mkoparanova (May 11, 2015)

http://britishbeautyblogger.com/mac-is-beauty/
  "..when it launches in June at all MAC locations"


----------



## MissLiLaC (May 11, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> http://britishbeautyblogger.com/mac-is-beauty/ "..when it launches in June at all MAC locations" hboy:


  Will be buying online cannot wait that long!!


----------



## rockin (May 12, 2015)

I phoned Debenhams about my missing points today.  She tried telling me that it can take up to 6 months for them to be added! My guess is that they hope people will have forgotten by then, and there will be nothing about the offer showing on their site.

  She is dealing with my March transactions, and is emailing someone to have my 2 x 1000 points added (should be within 72 hours) but said to wait until the end of May before contacting about my April/May £5 per £40 spend transactions.  I took her name, just in case.

  I pointed out that it's not the first time my bonus points haven't gone on, and that I had to call them in February, and she said maybe my card wasn't registered against the transaction, but I pointed out that I had received the base points,  the 3 per £1, so obviously the card had been registered.




  The good news, though, is that I got £30 of HoF vouchers in with my statement today


----------



## Anitacska (May 12, 2015)

rockin said:


> I phoned Debenhams about my missing points today.  She tried telling me that it can take up to 6 months for them to be added! My guess is that they hope people will have forgotten by then, and there will be nothing about the offer showing on their site.  She is dealing with my March transactions, and is emailing someone to have my 2 x 1000 points added (should be within 72 hours) but said to wait until the end of May before contacting about my April/May £5 per £40 spend transactions.  I took her name, just in case.  I pointed out that it's not the first time my bonus points haven't gone on, and that I had to call them in February, and she said maybe my card wasn't registered against the transaction, but I pointed out that I had received the base points,  the 3 per £1, so obviously the card had been registered.     The good news, though, is that I got £30 of HoF vouchers in with my statement today


  I was told to wait 6 weeks, it's on their T&C. I definitely won't be forgetting about it and will be back on the case in 5 weeks.


----------



## rockin (May 12, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> I was told to wait 6 weeks, it's on their T&C. I definitely won't be forgetting about it and will be back on the case in 5 weeks.


The March transactions were over 6 weeks ago, though, and the points still hadn't been added.  I have very little confidence that the bonus points for more recent transactions will be applied either.


----------



## Anitacska (May 12, 2015)

rockin said:


> The March transactions were over 6 weeks ago, though, and the points still hadn't been added.  I have very little confidence that the bonus points for more recent transactions will be applied either.


  Yeah, it's just a load of excuses. Very disappointing. I'm sure you'll get your points in the end, but this hassle could be avoided if they were honest.


----------



## rockin (May 12, 2015)

I said the other day that I would let you know what's in my free mystery LookFantastic box when I get it.  I've just remembered LOL

  I got a black, certified organic, eyeliner pencil in Black Caviar by INIKA
  100ml tube of 'balance me' Revitalising Hand and Body Wash
  50ml CB12 Safe Breath Oral Care Agent
  30ml Redken Color Extend Magnetics Conditioner
  50ml Korres Aloe & Soapwort shampoo for frequent use
  30 day supply of Forza diet - multivitamin for dieters (rather large vitamin capsules)

  Obviously contents change from month to month, but that will give you an idea of the kind of thing they put in them.


----------



## beautycool (May 12, 2015)

Had a email earlier today with this on it  Looks like urban decay lip pencils not sure  To sign up on the news before it launches I suppose


----------



## beautycool (May 12, 2015)

Lipstick set ^^^^^


----------



## Anitacska (May 12, 2015)

Picked up my Wash and Dry stuff today (highlighter and red lipstick). Also got Morange l/s in the end, it's less orange than I thought. Didn't get the other blush, it's very pale, not worth it. Everything still seemed to be in stock at HoF in Guildford though, even the highlighter.


----------



## rockin (May 12, 2015)

beautycool said:


> To sign up on the news before it launches I suppose


 
  Looks like it could be lipsticks and matching lipliner pencils.


----------



## BethRosexx (May 13, 2015)

Yeah it's lipsticks with the matching lip liners , selfridges have said on Instagram that it's going to be £180 but worth £310


----------



## Anitacska (May 13, 2015)

I'll pass on that one. Got the eyeliner set a couple of years ago, love those, but don't want any more lipsticks and I hardly ever use lipliner.


----------



## rockin (May 13, 2015)

It's not something I'll be buying, either.  I already buy way too many lipsticks, and have lots of lip pencils that I rarely use.


----------



## beautycool (May 14, 2015)

Yes well maybe it's both everyone's cup of tea but thought I post as I had the email  But you never know who may of been interested  Thought I share


----------



## Marsha Pomells (May 14, 2015)

beautycool said:


> Yes well maybe it's both everyone's cup of tea but thought I post as I had the email  But you never know who may of been interested  Thought I share


  Thanks for sharing [@]beautycool[/@]   But what I really want to see return... The Eyeliner Vault... With all 40 eyeliners. Missed it first time around and I'm not in the mood to be extorted on eBay


----------



## beautycool (May 14, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Thanks for sharing [@]beautycool[/@]   But what I really want to see return... The Eyeliner Vault... With all 40 eyeliners. Missed it first time around and I'm not in the mood to be extorted on eBay


   Defo Hun  I would love to see that I missed it too as I was thinking about it too much lol   Hope your ok marsha


----------



## rockin (May 14, 2015)

Frustrating - I can see the new NARS collection on the NARS UK website, but the 'shop' links aren't working to be able to buy.


----------



## ghopkins91 (May 14, 2015)

Just got my dissertation results & tomorrow is payday. I have some celebrating to do, what do I buy?!?!?!


----------



## Marsha Pomells (May 14, 2015)

ghopkins91 said:


> Just got my dissertation results & tomorrow is payday. I have some celebrating to do, what do I buy?!?!?!


  How did your dissertation go????


----------



## ghopkins91 (May 14, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> How did your dissertation go????


  68% which I did not expect!! If I do well on my exam, I may just be able to scrape a 1st for my degree!


----------



## Marsha Pomells (May 14, 2015)

ghopkins91 said:


> 68% which I did not expect!! If I do well on my exam, I may just be able to scrape a 1st for my degree!


  I got my fingers crossed for you, good luck


----------



## MissLiLaC (May 14, 2015)

ghopkins91 said:


> 68% which I did not expect!! If I do well on my exam, I may just be able to scrape a 1st for my degree!


  Wow congratulations!!! ompom: good luck!!


----------



## ghopkins91 (May 14, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> I got my fingers crossed for you, good luck





MissLiLaC said:


> Wow congratulations!!! ompom: good luck!!


  Thanks!! I shall keep you updated! Xx


----------



## oliviahood96 (May 14, 2015)

Does anyone know a good foundation, primer or setting spray that will stay in place all day without getting oily? I've been struggling with this forever and everyday I end up with such an oily face not long after putting makeup on and I feel like I've tried every product under the sun and nothing works! Please help!!


----------



## Marsha Pomells (May 14, 2015)

oliviahood96 said:


> Does anyone know a good foundation, primer or setting spray that will stay in place all day without getting oily? I've been struggling with this forever and everyday I end up with such an oily face not long after putting makeup on and I feel like I've tried every product under the sun and nothing works! Please help!!


  I use Revlon Photo Finish primer, it's not oily. Stays in place all day


----------



## mkoparanova (May 14, 2015)

oliviahood96 said:


> Does anyone know a good foundation, primer or setting spray that will stay in place all day without getting oily? I've been struggling with this forever and everyday I end up with such an oily face not long after putting makeup on and I feel like I've tried every product under the sun and nothing works! Please help!!


  The best foundation imo is Revlon Colorstay for oily/combination skin - it stays in place all day! You might have to touch it up with powder once per day, depending on how oily your skin is.


----------



## mkoparanova (May 14, 2015)

ghopkins91 said:


> 68% which I did not expect!! If I do well on my exam, I may just be able to scrape a 1st for my degree!


  That's great, congratulations! I'm glad that the dissertation was optional for my course but the exams are killing me now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Good luck with yours!


----------



## oliviahood96 (May 14, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> The best foundation imo is Revlon Colorstay for oily/combination skin - it stays in place all day! You might have to touch it up with powder once per day, depending on how oily your skin is.


  I used to use that foundation all the time, but decided to try other foundations, might try it again and see how it is!


----------



## mkoparanova (May 14, 2015)

oliviahood96 said:


> I used to use that foundation all the time, but decided to try other foundations, might try it again and see how it is!


  I wanted to try some high-end foundations in the last year and I bought a Guerlain and a D&G ones, I also got samples from Chanel, Dior and Charlotte Tilbury - while they all look amazing at first, none of them lasts on my face for an entire day (8+ hours). I might go back to Revlon once I use them up.


----------



## ghopkins91 (May 14, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> That's great, congratulations! I'm glad that the dissertation was optional for my course but the exams are killing me now hboy:  Good luck with yours!


  Good luck on your exams too!!


----------



## BethRosexx (May 14, 2015)

I know the feeling of uni exams, hate this time of year! Excuse to treat myself though


----------



## rockin (May 14, 2015)

The NARS Christopher Kane collection is now up and available to buy on the NARS UK site, with the exception of Quantum.


----------



## rockin (May 14, 2015)

Typical - once I'd placed my order, Quantum showed up on the site.


----------



## xfarrax (May 16, 2015)

The new real techniques set is 7£ off at the moment in superdrug if anyone is interested for one week only I think. I picked one up as it has a fan brush and chiseled contour brush.   Picked mine up at superdrug Marble Arch


----------



## beautycool (May 16, 2015)

xfarrax said:


> The new real techniques set is 7£ off at the moment in superdrug if anyone is interested for one week only I think. I picked one up as it has a fan brush and chiseled contour brush.   Picked mine up at superdrug Marble Arch


  Thanks for the info what's the new brush set ?  Have you a picture Hun thank you


----------



## beautycool (May 16, 2015)

Are these them ?


----------



## xfarrax (May 16, 2015)

beautycool said:


> Are these them ?


  Yep those are the ones I bought x


----------



## Lucifferka (May 16, 2015)

oliviahood96 said:


> Does anyone know a good foundation, primer or setting spray that will stay in place all day without getting oily? I've been struggling with this forever and everyday I end up with such an oily face not long after putting makeup on and I feel like I've tried every product under the sun and nothing works! Please help!!


    I've just watched Wayne Goss video where he's talking about 'best primer ever' - philosophy the present skin perfector, makeup primer & oil-free mattifier, he said it's like a glue, your make up won't move.. But it's 22£ and every complexion is different so probably not everyone will like it . Personally, I like UD setting spray, they works for me pretty well


----------



## Lucifferka (May 16, 2015)

Have any of you tried new Mac prolonwear foundation? The waterproof one? Is it worth buying? I heard shades come darker then standard Mac shades.


----------



## xfarrax (May 16, 2015)

Also this is out in debenhams , it was too pretty to pass, costs £40 each bronzer is 2.5g


----------



## Lucifferka (May 16, 2015)

xfarrax said:


> Also this is out in debenhams , it was too pretty to pass, costs £40 each bronzer is 2.5g


  It' a good deal, I really like Two Faced bronzers, have to go to Debenhams!


----------



## rockin (May 16, 2015)

Rather disappointed with Benefit's RollerLash.  It didn't really seem to do a lot, then about an hour after application I had a couple of tears in my eyes - not even a proper cry - and the mascara ran all over my face.  I've never had this happen to me before.


----------



## ghopkins91 (May 16, 2015)

rockin said:


> Rather disappointed with Benefit's RollerLash.  It didn't really seem to do a lot, then about an hour after application I had a couple of tears in my eyes - not even a proper cry - and the mascara ran all over my face.  I've never had this happen to me before.


  I find that They're Real ends up all over my face as well, thats why I have been to scared to try Roller Lash. Sounds like it will be the same, I'll stay away!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (May 16, 2015)

ghopkins91 said:


> I find that They're Real ends up all over my face as well, thats why I have been to scared to try Roller Lash. Sounds like it will be the same, I'll stay away!


  I loved how they're real looked but sadly it was so smudgey on me too! Roller lash is even worse imo it curls but it hardens the lashes so much that my long lashes would droop as the day went on and yep it smudged too :/


----------



## beautycool (May 17, 2015)

rockin said:


> Rather disappointed with Benefit's RollerLash.  It didn't really seem to do a lot, then about an hour after application I had a couple of tears in my eyes - not even a proper cry - and the mascara ran all over my face.  I've never had this happen to me before.


  Love the roller lash but I love the they r real too I use number 7 mascara in the red tube then go over with the roller lash omg crazy it works  But also it works with me using it by itself   Love it   Anyone know if wash n dry lippys have been on debs website x


----------



## rockin (May 17, 2015)

Until recently, my go-to mascara has been No7 Lash 360, but I've just finished my last one.  I also like Clinique High Impact Curling Mascara and Clinique Bottom Lash Mascara.  Most other mascaras I've tried flake under my eyes, but RollerLash is the first that has run down my face at the first bit of moisture.  Luckily I was at home at the time, not out in public.  I can imagine it would be terrible in the rain, too.


----------



## Ode (May 17, 2015)

[@]beautycool[/@] I saw them last week (Thurs I think) sold out now though. Creme D'nude was the last one to sell out, I saw it on there a few days ago!


----------



## beautycool (May 17, 2015)

Ode said:


> [@]beautycool[/@] I saw them last week (Thurs I think) sold out now though. Creme D'nude was the last one to sell out, I saw it on there a few days ago!


  It's ok my friend is picking me up a creme de nude from her local mac at seaside Hun thanks though  I didn't think they have it online as that's why I cannot see them as they had sold out


----------



## beautycool (May 17, 2015)

I have tumble dry already in the us Just wondering do I need a back up of it  Prob not that special is it  As they had all the lippys still and mostly everything left from this coll I'm quite surprised   Anyhow lady put me back some items for me n my mate and she go pick them up Tomorow


----------



## rockin (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rockin (May 17, 2015)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-32772132

  I'm glad the public are being made aware of the dangers of fake cosmetics.


----------



## mkoparanova (May 18, 2015)

rockin said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-32772132  I'm glad the public are being made aware of the dangers of fake cosmetics.


 Me too! I'll send this to everyone who has told me that I'm overreacting when I've said that orderding the fake Naked palettes or perfumes from eBay or Chinese websites is dangerous!I always recommend drugstore alternatives but some people just won't listen.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (May 18, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Me too! I'll send this to everyone who has told me that I'm overreacting when I've said that orderding the fake Naked palettes or perfumes from eBay or Chinese websites is dangerous!I always recommend drugstore alternatives but some people just won't listen.


  Same here, sadly I've got friends who would recommend I just buy fake cosmetics :/ ive known for years not to buy 'smell alike' perfumes because of all the chemicals they contain so it's no surprise that fake cosmetics are full of dangerous stuff too :s


----------



## Marsha Pomells (May 18, 2015)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Same here, sadly I've got friends who would recommend I just buy fake cosmetics :/ ive known for years not to buy 'smell alike' perfumes because of all the chemicals they contain so it's no surprise that fake cosmetics are full of dangerous stuff too :s


  Yep... My best pal bought a 'Viva Glam Gaga' lipstick from eBay, thinking that it was genuine... It wasn't. Luckily, she didn't use it or anything. The seller got struck off


----------



## mkoparanova (May 18, 2015)

kerry-jane88 said:


> ive known for years not to buy 'smell alike' perfumes because of all the chemicals they contain so it's no surprise that fake cosmetics are full of dangerous stuff too :s


  Yep, "why would you spend £35 on something, when it's £5 on ebay"


----------



## Marsha Pomells (May 18, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Yep, "why would you spend £35 on something, when it's £5 on ebay" hboy:


  I rather pay the £35 and done. At least I know then, that it's genuine


----------



## kerry-jane88 (May 18, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Yep, "why would you spend £35 on something, when it's £5 on ebay" hboy:


  I know right, makes you look like the chump when actually it's them!


----------



## patriciacastelo (May 18, 2015)

Make Up For Ever is up on Debenhams Website


----------



## rockin (May 19, 2015)

patriciacastelo said:


> Make Up For Ever is up on Debenhams Website


Also there's 10% off at Debenhams with any 2 beauty or fragrance purchases


----------



## Marsha Pomells (May 19, 2015)

patriciacastelo said:


> Make Up For Ever is up on Debenhams Website


  This link has saved me quite a bit on import charges, international postage, myus.com fees to ship out... You life saver


----------



## oliviahood96 (May 19, 2015)

Has anyone placed an order yet? I just ordered the Mat+ Foundation and the Mattifying and Smoothing Step 1 primers, but my order says that the primers will be with me in 0 working days? I'm confused by this!


----------



## Marsha Pomells (May 19, 2015)

oliviahood96 said:


> Has anyone placed an order yet? I just ordered the Mat+ Foundation and the Mattifying and Smoothing Step 1 primers, but my order says that the primers will be with me in 0 working days? I'm confused by this!


  First I've heard of this. Give them till end of the day to sort itself out


----------



## mkoparanova (May 19, 2015)

patriciacastelo said:


> Make Up For Ever is up on Debenhams Website


  Thank you for sharing!

  I hope they'll have counters soon! I'm trying to choose eyeshadows atm and I noticed that quite a lot of the iridescent ones are not listed. Maybe the website is not fully updated?


----------



## patriciacastelo (May 19, 2015)

patriciacastelo said:


> Make Up For Ever is up on Debenhams Website
> Thank you for sharing!
> 
> I hope they'll have counters soon! I'm trying to choose eyeshadows atm and I noticed that quite a lot of the iridescent ones are not listed. Maybe the website is not fully updated?


  I noticed that too. They're probably not bringing all the shades to the UK just now.
  There will be a counter in their Oxford Street Store.


----------



## mkoparanova (May 19, 2015)

patriciacastelo said:


> I noticed that too. They're probably not bringing all the shades to the UK just now.
> There will be a counter in their Oxford Street Store.


  Great! Do you happen to know a date?


----------



## patriciacastelo (May 19, 2015)

patriciacastelo said:


> I noticed that too. They're probably not bringing all the shades to the UK just now.
> There will be a counter in their Oxford Street Store.
> Great! Do you happen to know a date?


  Just checked their Twitter and apparently it's in store already.


----------



## mkoparanova (May 19, 2015)

patriciacastelo said:


> Just checked their Twitter and apparently it's in store already.


  Thanks! I'm glad I didn't submit my order, I'll go there today.


----------



## rockin (May 19, 2015)

Oops, I've just spent way too much on Make Up For Ever eyeshadows!  At least it's 10% off, and I had some money on a gift card (from my TopCashBack earnings) towards it.  I noticed that they also added a Benefit goody bag to my order, which I can't understand as I didn't order any Benefit.  I will have to wait and see if that does come as well.

  It's a shame they don't do eyeshadow number 92 anymore - I would definitely have bought that one as I've been admiring it from afar for years.

  I called Debenhams again today, about the bonus points from March that weren't added to my card (1000 wys £50).  Apparently it has happened to a lot of people, and is a known problem, although they don't know why it happened.  They have been told not to email any more queries through about it, as it will all be sorted out and the points applied to cards at the end of May.  I was told my bonus points from my May transactions (500 points wys £40) will apparently also be added at the end of May, but he is going to email the appropriate department about my April transactions that fell within the same offer period and haven't been applied, and also get them to look into why this keeps happening to me.


----------



## rockin (May 19, 2015)

oliviahood96 said:


>


  When I had an order show as 'delivered within 0 working days' once before, it actually arrived next day even though I hadn't paid for next day delivery.


----------



## mkoparanova (May 19, 2015)

rockin said:


> Oops, I've just spent way too much on Make Up For Ever eyeshadows!  At least it's 10% off, and I had some money on a gift card (from my TopCashBack earnings) towards it.  I noticed that they also added a* Benefit goody bag *to my order, which I can't understand as I didn't order any Benefit.  I will have to wait and see if that does come as well.
> 
> It's a shame they don't do eyeshadow number 92 anymore - I would definitely have bought that one as I've been admiring it from afar for years.
> 
> I called Debenhams again today, about the bonus points from March that weren't added to my card (1000 wys £50).  Apparently it has happened to a lot of people, and is a known problem, although they don't know why it happened.  They have been told not to email any more queries through about it, as it will all be sorted out and the points applied to cards at the end of May.  I was told my bonus points from my May transactions (500 points wys £40) will apparently also be added at the end of May, but he is going to email the appropriate department about my April transactions that fell within the same offer period and haven't been applied, and also get them to look into why this keeps happening to me.


  It was added to my order too! Last time I received 2 of these "goody bags" - one of them was 5 mini perfume vials. It would be nice if they start to send samples with each order!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (May 19, 2015)

rockin said:


> When I had an order show as 'delivered within 0 working days' once before, it actually arrived next day even though I hadn't paid for next day delivery.


  Yep same here I've had some stuff be practically immediately dispatched! Debenhams delivery seems to either be super quick or super slow (or can't fulfil order)!


----------



## beautycool (May 19, 2015)

rockin said:


>


  Yep seen it already   I think it's disgusting yuk I would never ever ever buy anything from eBay etc I always buy from the shops


----------



## beautycool (May 19, 2015)

I know why people try n buy cheaper stuff because in the uk it's bloody expensive


----------



## Marsha Pomells (May 19, 2015)

beautycool said:


> I know why people try n buy cheaper stuff because in the uk it's bloody expensive


  Bloody expensive is an understatement


----------



## mushroomteagirl (May 19, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> It was added to my order too! Last time I received 2 of these "goody bags" - one of them was 5 mini perfume vials. It would be nice if they start to send samples with each order!


  I saw that on the main Beauty page, here's what it contains: Benefit Luxury Goody Bag: They're Real Remover mini / Instant Comeback mini / Black Coin Purse

  It does say you had to spend £60 but says only Benefit product so god knows!

  I was quite restrained actually with MUFE as i already have the F&B (love) and HD (horrible) foundations. I just picked up the artist studio case. I think it will be a nice introduction


----------



## rockin (May 19, 2015)

mushroomteagirl said:


> I saw that on the main Beauty page, here's what it contains: Benefit Luxury Goody Bag: They're Real Remover mini / Instant Comeback mini / Black Coin Purse
> 
> It does say you had to spend £60 but says only Benefit product so god knows!
> 
> I was quite restrained actually with MUFE as i already have the F&B (love) and HD (horrible) foundations. I just picked up the artist studio case. I think it will be a nice introduction


 
  That's why I was surprised - I too had read that you had to spend £60 on Benefit to get the Benefit goody bag free.  I didn't have any MUFE, so I got the Beauty Pro Box, to try a few different products,  and some eyeshadows.  I was tempted with the Artist Studio Case, but I think the shadows aren't full sized in that, and I prefer all my shadows of the same brand to be the same size wherever possible.  Saying that, the smaller size would probably be plenty big enough for me.


----------



## rockin (May 19, 2015)

Just got my dispatch email for my MUFE, and it shows the Benefit goody bag as also being 'routed to courier'.


----------



## xfarrax (May 20, 2015)

Went to Oxford street store yesterday and saw Mufe counter I ended up buying the face and body foundation loved the feel of it, and also bought a diamond powder or shadow don't know if that's the name it's a rose goldy shade thought I could use it as a highlight. Have already tried the hd foundation and mascara, think the concealers are next on my list to try. The brushes felt awesome too!! Ridiculously soft wonder if they are synthetic or natural hairs...


----------



## beautycool (May 20, 2015)

xfarrax said:


> Went to Oxford street store yesterday and saw Mufe counter I ended up buying the face and body foundation loved the feel of it, and also bought a diamond powder or shadow don't know if that's the name it's a rose goldy shade thought I could use it as a highlight. Have already tried the hd foundation and mascara, think the concealers are next on my list to try. The brushes felt awesome too!! Ridiculously soft wonder if they are synthetic or natural hairs...


  Ah that's brill  I was using make up forever in 2002 when I was doing my make up course I had to go to London to buy my make up for ever kit £500 or something daft it was  Back then I never heard of it  Lol After I finished my course a few years later I threw my kit out  My brushes and everything tbh I prob felt I was going no where being my little one was 6 years old then and knew I wouldn't be able to do anything about it after I qualified  Like I studied a lot when he was young   Anyhows  I wasn't to keen on the foundation back then awful colourings  Not like there is today with make up forever  There was a pro shop in London with make up for ever products  And I think there were other make up too  Not mac or nothing like that but other makes that I had never ever seen before   I'm still wanting to know where it was as I was given a temp make up for ever prof card  Whilst learning   I think it was Kensington but I'm not totally sure on that one  I sent a email to my tutor whom I'm still in touch with after all these years lol To ask if she could remember where the shop was   So I see if she will reply  I do have discount on make up forever  And beddlium I cannot spell that and two other makes I never heard of Louise something brushes ? And something else beginning with T   I think make up for ever is on the same lenthg as smash box  Etc  It's not like Armani or chanel I wouldn't put make up for ever in that catogary  But most products I feel are brill and with the reviews too


----------



## Marsha Pomells (May 20, 2015)

xfarrax said:


> Went to Oxford street store yesterday and saw Mufe counter I ended up buying the face and body foundation loved the feel of it, and also bought a diamond powder or shadow don't know if that's the name it's a rose goldy shade thought I could use it as a highlight. Have already tried the hd foundation and mascara, think the concealers are next on my list to try. The brushes felt awesome too!! Ridiculously soft wonder if they are synthetic or natural hairs...


  I need to head there in a couple of weeks. I was looking on the Debenhams website for a certain MUFE artist plexi lipgloss called Beetle, they didn't have it online. Was it at their store by any chance?


----------



## xfarrax (May 20, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> I need to head there in a couple of weeks. I was looking on the Debenhams website for a certain MUFE artist plexi lipgloss called Beetle, they didn't have it online. Was it at their store by any chance?


  They had a stand of lipglossses looked like they were new as they were separate from everything else so I think it may have been them. Plus they had large poster ads for new lipglossses too but I didn't read it too cheeky but I can definitely remember someone asking about them I can't say for sure the name was plexi glosses as I didn't look at them for long , I'm waiting for mufe to bring out their highlight contour duos here they had the new gel formulation bronzers


----------



## Marsha Pomells (May 20, 2015)

xfarrax said:


> They had a stand of lipglossses looked like they were new as they were separate from everything else so I think it may have been them. Plus they had large poster ads for new lipglossses too but I didn't read it too cheeky but I can definitely remember someone asking about them I can't say for sure the name was plexi glosses as I didn't look at them for long , I'm waiting for mufe to bring out their highlight contour duos here they had the new gel formulation bronzers


  Looks like a window shopping session after work is in order.  Is MIB still happening tomorrow???


----------



## NiaEveral (May 20, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Is MIB still happening tomorrow???


  I hope so, feels like I've been waiting for ages. I didn't expect Wash & Dry to be released first.

  I can't wait for this MAC The Matte Lip Collection either. I want Men Love Mystery & Instigator (I missed it before). I'm addicted to purple.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (May 20, 2015)

NiaEveral said:


> I hope so, feels like I've been waiting for ages. I didn't expect Wash & Dry to be released first.  I can't wait for this MAC The Matte Lip Collection either. I want Men Love Mystery & Instigator (I missed it before). I'm addicted to purple.


  We get summer collections first before the U.S., happened last year with Alluring Aquatics.  My Instigator needs replacing for this one reason...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   The cat paw doesn't need replacing, the cat paw doesn't seem to like Instigator in a pot too. I got a pretty lengthy list, luckily these are perm... No rushing about required


----------



## MissLiLaC (May 20, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Looks like a window shopping session after work is in order.  Is MIB still happening tomorrow???


 It better be!!!  They've been tweeting 21st for ages!  





Marsha Pomells said:


> We get summer collections first before the U.S., happened last year with Alluring Aquatics.  My Instigator needs replacing for this one reason...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Awww kitty hehe


----------



## MissLiLaC (May 20, 2015)

NiaEveral said:


> I hope so, feels like I've been waiting for ages. I didn't expect Wash & Dry to be released first.  I can't wait for this MAC The Matte Lip Collection either. I want Men Love Mystery & Instigator (I missed it before). I'm addicted to purple.


  Another purple addict over here   Seriously can't wait for these! But I have a sinking feeling us brits will be waiting a long while


----------



## Marsha Pomells (May 20, 2015)

MissLiLaC said:


> It better be!!!  They've been tweeting 21st for ages! Awww kitty hehe


  I hope nothing sells out tomorrow, if it does launch tomorrow. Honey is nosey little madam lol 


MissLiLaC said:


> Another purple addict over here   Seriously can't wait for these! But I have a sinking feeling us brits will be waiting a long while


  Team Purple all the way!!! But on a serious note, they're supposed to be dropping in August... This year has flown by, but I'll most probably order some from the states and pick the rest up over here


----------



## dingaling666 (May 20, 2015)

Hiya, at the risk of sounding ignorant how do you order Mac cosmetics from America ? I've tried to order from Macey's but they won't ship Mac to UK . Can anyone give me some advice please . Much appreciated. Thank you. X


----------



## emmaleung (May 20, 2015)

Hi,

  I use com gateway.com to order stuff from America.
  Basically you sign up they give you a US address and you ship the goods over to that address.
  Once they have received the goods they will send you an email and you can decide if you want to ship or not.
  You can buy a few things at once from different websites and also they will repackage for you if it makes it cheaper for you.
  I order colour pops this way and its really convenient.


----------



## BethRosexx (May 21, 2015)

Mac is beauty is showing on selfridges but everything is out of stock so hopefully its up on mac today too


----------



## rockin (May 21, 2015)

Are we just expecting MIB, does anyone know, or is it possible we'll get another collection at the same time?


----------



## rockin (May 21, 2015)

Harvey Nichols have 15% off beauty, today only.  This is what they tweeted:



  Today only! Enjoy 25% off Fashion & Accessories & 15% off Beauty & Fragrance instore & online: http://bit.ly/SummerSplurge


----------



## Marsha Pomells (May 21, 2015)

BethRosexx said:


> Mac is beauty is showing on selfridges but everything is out of stock so hopefully its up on mac today too


  ... On the day I don't have money in the bank...


----------



## dingaling666 (May 21, 2015)

Hiya, Oh that sounds fab ! I think I will give that a go then ! Thanks so much for the info. X Would I be able to order from Mac or Macey's ( MAC make up ) ? Thank you. X


----------



## BethRosexx (May 21, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> ... On the day I don't have money in the bank...


  always happens to me too, payday is tomorrow, grrr


----------



## dingaling666 (May 21, 2015)

emmaleung said:


> Hi,
> 
> I use com gateway.com to order stuff from America.
> Basically you sign up they give you a US address and you ship the goods over to that address.
> ...


Hiya, Oh that sounds great !
  I will have to give that a go then.
  Can you order MAC make up from Mac.com and Macey`s etc  ? many thanks for the info. X


----------



## beautycool (May 21, 2015)

dingaling666 said:


> Hiya, Oh that sounds great ! I will have to give that a go then. Can you order MAC make up from Mac.com and Macey`s etc  ? many thanks for the info. X


  I didn't think that sephora and maceys etc do items that are shipped to a USA address by a courier company then shipped into the uk ?  I don't know if it's true but that's what I was hearing but that was last year   No onward shipping from place to place like to USA to uk   I'm prob wrong in thinking that   Anyhows sephora and maceys and any other places do ship to uk   But are funny with certain products  They don't ship mac and nars I think  And tom ford but not sure  But even if you have a company for a us shipping addy sometimes that don't work either  But I do know most get mac this way from mac website Hun


----------



## patriciacastelo (May 21, 2015)

Just got told on Mac's Live Chat that MIB is not launching today but it will be this month.


----------



## dingaling666 (May 21, 2015)

beautycool said:


> But I do know most get mac this way from mac website Hun


Hiya, Oh if I could get MAC MAke up from MAC website in America then that would be good ! They always seem to still have stock on the American Mac website that Mac UK no longer have.
  Might be worth a try then then hun.
  Many thanks indeed for all your info. X


----------



## MissLiLaC (May 21, 2015)

patriciacastelo said:


> Just got told on Mac's Live Chat that MIB is not launching today but it will be this month.


  So their tweet was a lie


----------



## kirstw91 (May 21, 2015)

patriciacastelo said:


> Just got told on Mac's Live Chat that MIB is not launching today but it will be this month.


  Yep I've been told the same thing, Selfridges in the Trafford Centre has a launch event next week, my dad called them for me earlier.


----------



## patriciacastelo (May 21, 2015)

MissLiLaC said:


> patriciacastelo said:
> 
> 
> > Just got told on Mac's Live Chat that MIB is not launching today but it will be this month.
> ...


  Really annoying...


----------



## BethRosexx (May 21, 2015)

So annoying, they've been tweeting for months now that MIB will launch today!


----------



## Marsha Pomells (May 21, 2015)

patriciacastelo said:


> Just got told on Mac's Live Chat that MIB is not launching today but it will be this month.


  I don't know if I should be disappointed or relieved


----------



## MissLiLaC (May 21, 2015)

BethRosexx said:


> So annoying, they've been tweeting for months now that MIB will launch today!


  I reckon next thursday 28th


----------



## Marsha Pomells (May 21, 2015)

MissLiLaC said:


> I reckon next thursday 28th


  I hope the wages from my last job covers the haul... Actually... I'm not worried about that. I'm more worried that the do a BBW, release it in the morning and everything sells out


----------



## kirstw91 (May 21, 2015)

MissLiLaC said:


> I reckon next thursday 28th


  I'm tempted to go to the launch event next week so that I get everything that I want from MIB


----------



## MissLiLaC (May 21, 2015)

kirstw91 said:


> I'm tempted to go to the launch event next week so that I get everything that I want from MIB


  Oh if you can you should!! 


Marsha Pomells said:


> I hope the wages from my last job covers the haul... Actually... I'm not worried about that. I'm more worried that the do a BBW, release it in the morning and everything sells out


  Me too!


----------



## MissLiLaC (May 21, 2015)

I just don't think it's right they tell everybody who asks on twitter that it will be released online 21st so people can plan, and then it doesn't launch! If that's the case then don't give a date!!


----------



## kirstw91 (May 21, 2015)

MissLiLaC said:


> I just don't think it's right they tell everybody who asks on twitter that it will be released online 21st so people can plan, and then it doesn't launch! If that's the case then don't give a date!!


  I don't think they properly know when it's launching, I've been given loads of dates a few week ago but as of late they've said that there's no confirmation date... I'll be emailing them to complain about it, we have been told aload of rubbish. It was like that with the Osbournes collection last year because I was on holiday at the time (so lack of Wifi) and I wasn't given any dates properly then and I'm pretty sure that was around this time of year aswell, if my memory serves me correctly.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (May 21, 2015)

MissLiLaC said:


> Oh if you can you should!!  Me too!


----------



## mkoparanova (May 21, 2015)

Looking good is gorgeous! I was trying on my new MUFE shadows and I tried LG with a dark green one - a match made in heaven


----------



## MissLiLaC (May 21, 2015)

kirstw91 said:


> I don't think they properly know when it's launching, I've been given loads of dates a few week ago but as of late they've said that there's no confirmation date... I'll be emailing them to complain about it, we have been told aload of rubbish. It was like that with the Osbournes collection last year because I was on holiday at the time (so lack of Wifi) and I wasn't given any dates properly then and I'm pretty sure that was around this time of year aswell, if my memory serves me correctly.


  Yeah I know it's like a puzzle we have to solve lol


----------



## MissLiLaC (May 21, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Looking good is gorgeous! I was trying on my new MUFE shadows and I tried LG with a dark green one - a match made in heaven


  Oh wow that sounds lovely!! Green and burgundy is beautiful  can't wait to go to the MUFE conter in London!


----------



## Marsha Pomells (May 21, 2015)

MissLiLaC said:


> Yeah I know it's like a puzzle we have to solve lol


----------



## mushroomteagirl (May 21, 2015)

Really annoyed about MIB, honestly can't believe they still can't get their shit together especially as it's supposed to be the Spring collection when the Summer one has already launched.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (May 21, 2015)

Oh and my missing Debenhams points have now been applied so check yours too ladies


----------



## Anitacska (May 21, 2015)

mushroomteagirl said:


> Oh and my missing Debenhams points have now been applied so check yours too ladies


  Just checked mine and my points have been added, in fact I got 2,500 instead of 1,500?! Unless there was an offer I forgot about, I think they've made a mistake. Oh well, not going to complain!


----------



## rockin (May 21, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Just checked mine and my points have been added, in fact I got 2,500 instead of 1,500?! Unless there was an offer I forgot about, I think they've made a mistake. Oh well, not going to complain!


 
  I think they've made a mistake and given me too many, too.  I'm not complaining, but I'm half expecting them to correct that if someone else reports to them that they've received too many.


----------



## BethRosexx (May 22, 2015)

I've been given too many points too, someone better not report they have more than they should haha


----------



## Anitacska (May 22, 2015)

Yeah, quite! Who would be stupid enough to do that anyway???


----------



## kerry-jane88 (May 22, 2015)

Amazing, I've got 15 when I should have 10


----------



## kirstw91 (May 22, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Yeah, quite! Who would be stupid enough to do that anyway???


  You'd be surprised!  Quick everyone spend them before they realise!


----------



## Anitacska (May 22, 2015)

kirstw91 said:


> You'd be surprised!  Quick everyone spend them before they realise!


  Sadly can't do that with bloody Debenhams as they only let you have £15 a month. Another thing I hate about them.


----------



## rockin (May 22, 2015)

kirstw91 said:


> Quick everyone spend them before they realise!


  Unfortunately they only convert a maximum of £15 worth per month, so they've got plenty of time to remove points they've added in error.


----------



## mkoparanova (May 22, 2015)

The MIB brushes are available on Selfridges, everything else is still showing "out of stock".


----------



## Marsha Pomells (May 22, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> The MIB brushes are available on Selfridges, everything else is still showing "out of stock".


  I've just put my order in for Notice Me and Diva-ish and 4 of the fluidlines


----------



## kirstw91 (May 22, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> I've just put my order in for Notice Me and Diva-ish and 4 of the fluidlines


----------



## kirstw91 (May 22, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Sadly can't do that with bloody Debenhams as they only let you have £15 a month. Another thing I hate about them.


  I've given up on the Debenhams points, I just use it to get my free delivery code.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (May 22, 2015)

kirstw91 said:


> I've just ordered 7 lipsticks and Siahi... Let's hope I actually get them!


  We'll get them, otherwise Selfridges can give me back my £93


----------



## mkoparanova (May 22, 2015)

25% off everything on Escentual! Use the code escentual25. I stocked up on Bioderma and also got the new Guerlain perfume for the summer.


----------



## rockin (May 22, 2015)

Use the code BANKHOLIDAYTREAT at checkout for 20% discount at danielsandler.com


----------



## rockin (May 23, 2015)

My Debenhams MUFE order just arrived.  The Benefit freebie is in there, too.

  I also received my order from PAM preciousaboutmakeup.com, containing the MUFE Metal Magnetic Palette and 3 MUFE eyeshadows (although one is labelled as a blush).  They charge less for the empty palettes than Guru Makeup Emporium, with the large palette being the same price as GME charge for the small one (£5.50).  The shadows/blush I got from there were reduced, at £5 each. There's only a few colours at that price, but at effectively 3 for the price of one it's worth it.    Wayne Goss recommends PAM as well as GME, so they are legit.  These shadows have slimmer cardboard packaging than the ones I got from Debenhams, but I believe that is because they are old stock - I got 82, 85 and 301.  Both PAM and GME charge postage, but I believe the charges are similar for both.



  Just noticed the Benefit bag has 'Black Coin Purse' written on the sticker on its outer plastic bag.  You could get an awful lot of coins in there - the thing is as big as my hand!  The mirror is stitched inside it, making it tricky to use, and coins would scratch the mirror, so I wouldn't recommend using it as a coin purse.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (May 24, 2015)

My MIB items has arrived at Selfridges. After receiving the email, I found Silly.... Looks like I got to head back to Oxford Street tomorrow


----------



## rockin (May 24, 2015)

Just took advantage of the Escentual 25% off and decided to try the Guerlain Kiss Kiss lipsticks.


  The free beauty bag when you spend £80 on feelunique.com is now out of stock.  I asked about it and they said it was so popular that they are thinking of running the offer again soon.  They are trying to get the offer removed from their web page right now.


----------



## beautycool (May 24, 2015)

rockin said:


> My Debenhams MUFE order just arrived.  The Benefit freebie is in there, too.  I also received my order from PAM preciousaboutmakeup.com, containing the MUFE Metal Magnetic Palette and 3 MUFE eyeshadows (although one is labelled as a blush).  They charge less for the empty palettes than Guru Makeup Emporium, with the large palette being the same price as GME charge for the small one (£5.50).  The shadows/blush I got from there were reduced, at £5 each. There's only a few colours at that price, but at effectively 3 for the price of one it's worth it.    Wayne Goss recommends PAM as well as GME, so they are legit.  These shadows have slimmer cardboard packaging than the ones I got from Debenhams, but I believe that is because they are old stock - I got 82, 85 and 301.  Both PAM and GME charge postage, but I believe the charges are similar for both.    Just noticed the Benefit bag has 'Black Coin Purse' written on the sticker on its outer plastic bag.  You could get an awful lot of coins in there - the thing is as big as my hand!  The mirror is stitched inside it, making it tricky to use, and coins would scratch the mirror, so I wouldn't recommend using it as a coin purse.


   Woohoo I get my discount from them for make up for ever    And went upto London oxford st lush yesterday and other places  Omg debenhams was amazing   There were models with no clothes on well I think they had things on there bottoms but the ladies didn't have no tops on  As you could see there parts lol They were coloured up with make up forever prob face and body type paint things  I cannot explain lol  There was a dj as you walked in  I was wondering why there was  It was a special opening for make up for ever  They were like dancing weirdly lol the models people things were lol  Like in the window too   And it was just fab  I bought my first armani foundation and I had my face done up in girogio armani  Selfridges   I had my face with foundation in Estée Lauder debenhams  I don't know whom Estée Lauder employ or wot not madness I won't go into details  Long story but I came out of there feeling more shittier nice   I got my first Christian L nail polish I so wanted the shoes lol  I could of afforded them but thought no ways lol  Does everyone like armani foundation  ? Anyone had bad experience with it  I didn't know to buy it or not  He did it really well the make up bloke   Loved him  lol


----------



## beautycool (May 24, 2015)

rockin said:


> My Debenhams MUFE order just arrived.  The Benefit freebie is in there, too.  I also received my order from PAM preciousaboutmakeup.com, containing the MUFE Metal Magnetic Palette and 3 MUFE eyeshadows (although one is labelled as a blush).  They charge less for the empty palettes than Guru Makeup Emporium, with the large palette being the same price as GME charge for the small one (£5.50).  The shadows/blush I got from there were reduced, at £5 each. There's only a few colours at that price, but at effectively 3 for the price of one it's worth it.    Wayne Goss recommends PAM as well as GME, so they are legit.  These shadows have slimmer cardboard packaging than the ones I got from Debenhams, but I believe that is because they are old stock - I got 82, 85 and 301.  Both PAM and GME charge postage, but I believe the charges are similar for both.    Just noticed the Benefit bag has 'Black Coin Purse' written on the sticker on its outer plastic bag.  You could get an awful lot of coins in there - the thing is as big as my hand!  The mirror is stitched inside it, making it tricky to use, and coins would scratch the mirror, so I wouldn't recommend using it as a coin purse.


  Make up by pam or what ever it's called London  Had been selling make up for ever for ages  but I think it's only a few bits dunna   I don't think make up forever is all that  It wasn't in 2001-2002 though   Unless it's got better


----------



## rockin (May 26, 2015)

The Guerlain collection with the rainbow meteorites and the yellow and pink lipsticks is up on Escentual.  It's still 25% off until the end of today with code ESCENTUAL25


----------



## Georgina525 (May 26, 2015)

rockin said:


> The Guerlain collection with the rainbow meteorites and the yellow and pink lipsticks is up on Escentual.  It's still 25% off until the end of today with code ESCENTUAL25


Thank you! I hadn't realised the rainbow meteorites would be available so soon! Glad I was able to purchase them with a discount


----------



## beautycool (May 26, 2015)

Mmmmm I'm so not sure If I'm going to buy these or not now  As £30 can go towards the rest of the tom ford coll I'm wanting  Oh I can kick myself damn x


----------



## jennyap (May 26, 2015)

rockin said:


> The Guerlain collection with the rainbow meteorites and the yellow and pink lipsticks is up on Escentual.  It's still 25% off until the end of today with code ESCENTUAL25


  Thank you! I've been wanting the rainbow meteorites and would have missed out on the discount if you hadn't posted today


----------



## rockin (May 26, 2015)

jennyap said:


> Thank you! I've been wanting the rainbow meteorites and would have missed out on the discount if you hadn't posted today


£10 is a big saving.  I'm glad they didn't wait until tomorrow to put the collection on their site.


----------



## jennyap (May 26, 2015)

rockin said:


> £10 is a big saving.  I'm glad they didn't wait until tomorrow to put the collection on their site.


  Yes, a lot of companies would probably have waited. I had some loyalty points and some money in my Paypal account from doing surveys (counts as free money in my book - if it never enters my bank account I haven't spent it LOL!) so they actually cost me £23.60 in the end. Can't beat that.


----------



## Anitacska (May 26, 2015)

rockin said:


> The Guerlain collection with the rainbow meteorites and the yellow and pink lipsticks is up on Escentual.  It's still 25% off until the end of today with code ESCENTUAL25


  Thank you! I didn't think about checking as they're not up anywhere else yet and Escentual's not normally the first to get them. Woohoo! Just saved over £20 on my order (ordered the Meteorites, the pink lipstick and the nail polish).


----------



## rockin (May 26, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you! I didn't think about checking as they're not up anywhere else yet and Escentual's not normally the first to get them. Woohoo! Just saved over £20 on my order (ordered the Meteorites, the pink lipstick and the nail polish).


I ordered the Meteorites and the pink lipstick.  I only realised the collection was up as I saw Escentual tweet a picture of them.


----------



## mkoparanova (May 26, 2015)

I bought the lipstick last week from John Lewis and now I ordered the meteorites - my 4th order with the discount.


----------



## NiaEveral (May 26, 2015)

Just go an email from Illamasqua saying they discontinuing te online 10% off loyalty scheme by the end of june...


----------



## Marsha Pomells (May 26, 2015)

NiaEveral said:


> Just go an email from Illamasqua saying they discontinuing te online 10% off loyalty scheme by the end of june...


  I never knew they even had a loyalty scheme... Tells you how much I shop on Illamasqua's website


----------



## NiaEveral (May 26, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> I never knew they even had a loyalty scheme... Tells you how much I shop on Illamasqua's website


  Lol it wasnt really advertised. But after two purchases you got 10% off on all future orders online which was quite good a deal for a high end brand.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (May 26, 2015)

NiaEveral said:


> Lol it wasnt really advertised. But after two purchases you got 10% off on all future orders online which was quite good a deal for a high end brand.


  That's not bad


----------



## rockin (May 27, 2015)

According to British Beauty Blogger:

  "The MAC Giambattista Valli collection launches in July at Harvey Nichols, Harrods, Selfridges and Selfridges.com as well as maccosmetics.co.uk. They’re £17 each and the lip glaze is £19."

  She doesn't say whether it's exclusive to them or whether Debenhams and HOF will get them later, but personally I'm fed up of the very high end stores getting exclusives on MAC.  Very few people have Harvey Nichols, Harrods or Selfridges anywhere near to them, and the majority of the population don't live in London, so have to buy blind when this happens.  I'm just glad I'm not interested in this particular collection, with the possible exception of the gloss.


----------



## rockin (May 27, 2015)

Just spotted the MUFE Studio case back in stock at Debenhams, although it says 'low in stock', in case anybody wanted it and missed out.


----------



## rockin (May 27, 2015)

50% off selected shades at http://stila.co.uk/collections/clearance


----------



## kerry-jane88 (May 27, 2015)

Went Cheshire oaks today, ofc had to shop the CCO! I noticed they still had Archie's girls bits as well as alluring aquatic and osbournes stuff. Lots of casual colours and even pro palette blushes and eyeshadows and pretty much most of the nail colours.  I got mineralise gloss in new love £13.50 vs £19 retail  And causal colour in keep it loose (the new ones with the flip lid like a CCB) £12.75 vs £18 retail  I had wanted a waterproof Estée lauder mascara as recently everything apart from their little black primer has been sliding off my face... It's a good job they had a tester of the sumptuous extreme waterproof out... I opened it up and it smelt like paint and strong chemicals! Made me wince! I've noticed the same smell with max factor waterproof mascaras too.  I nearly impulse bought the Estée lauder double wear mascara at the till as that didn't have the dodgy chemical smell - then I remembered that I don't know how long ago that product was manufactured - so if I really want it I should buy it elsewhere as the stock should be fresher.  A few years ago I bought a bobbi brown mascara from there and when I got home and opened it it was dry and flaky! Dissapointing! I live ages away though so I don't get to go often.  I spied some aerin lauder stuff but sadly no Tom ford!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (May 28, 2015)

Anything launching today on Mac?


----------



## rockin (May 28, 2015)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Anything launching today on Mac?


Hopefully MIB, and Marsha reckons In Extra Dimension is launching today as well.


----------



## Ode (May 28, 2015)

Just did a Mac chat and was told Mac Is Beauty, In Extra Dimension, Lightful C and Mineralize Timecheck lotion are being launched today!


----------



## ghopkins91 (May 28, 2015)

Why does everything launch when I am poor?  I'm so looking forward to being employed and not a broke student!


----------



## BethRosexx (May 28, 2015)

I haven't even decided what i want from MIB, impulse buying is going to happen!


----------



## rockin (May 28, 2015)

I hope MIB isn't another Selfridges exclusive.  I'm planning on getting some of the limited edition products from MAC today, so I don't miss out on them, and getting the rest of the things I want from Debenhams or HoF, earning points and getting some money off with my beautycard or vouchers.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (May 28, 2015)

BethRosexx said:


> I haven't even decided what i want from MIB, impulse buying is going to happen!


  I don't think I'm getting anything from MIB but I could be swayed by more lightful or skincare stuff.  You look stunning in your new pic btw!


----------



## MissLiLaC (May 28, 2015)

Ode said:


> Just did a Mac chat and was told Mac Is Beauty, In Extra Dimension, Lightful C and Mineralize Timecheck lotion are being launched today!


 ompom:  will In Extra Dimension launch in stores?


----------



## Ode (May 28, 2015)

MissLiLaC said:


> ompom:  will In Extra Dimension launch in stores?


  I didn't ask about stores but I assume it will be in stores next Thursday? Or it could be out already? Sorry, I'm not helping much here!!


----------



## rockin (May 28, 2015)

Ermm, MIB is showing up on Selfridges as 'Exclusive to Selfridges'

  I do hope that doesn't mean that Debenhams and HoF aren't getting it


----------



## Marsha Pomells (May 28, 2015)

rockin said:


> Hopefully MIB, and Marsha reckons In Extra Dimension is launching today as well.


  I would've bet a new tattoo on the launch day...  would've been put on my wrist, if I lost lol  





ghopkins91 said:


> Why does everything launch when I am poor?  I'm so looking forward to being employed and not a broke student!


  Don't worry, I'm in a full time job. No money until tomorrow, but I'm pretty much done with MIB. Got the majority of my list, just need 3 fluidlines and another lipstick (?)  





rockin said:


> I hope MIB isn't another Selfridges exclusive.  I'm planning on getting some of the limited edition products from MAC today, so I don't miss out on them, and getting the rest of the things I want from Debenhams or HoF, earning points and getting some money off with my beautycard or vouchers.


  It's not an online exclusive. Just went to the Brixton counter, they're getting MIB and the ED Eyeshadows


----------



## rockin (May 28, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> It's not an online exclusive. Just went to the Brixton counter, they're getting MIB and the ED Eyeshadows


 
  There's no Selfridges anywhere near me, so any purchases from Selfridges are online only to me.  There are no other MAC counters anywhere near me, either.  Selfridges charge for delivery, though, whereas it's free with Debenhams and HoF, plus I can get points and cashback from those.

  I'm hoping MAC put the new collections up soon, as we're waiting to go out, and I don't have an iphone or anything to be able to order while I'm out.


----------



## BethRosexx (May 28, 2015)

kerry-jane88 said:


> You look stunning in your new pic btw!


  aw thankyou  tried morange for the first time, don't know if it's too bright for me or not


----------



## BethRosexx (May 28, 2015)

rockin said:


> There's no Selfridges anywhere near me, so any purchases from Selfridges are online only to me.  There are no other MAC counters anywhere near me, either.  Selfridges charge for delivery, though, whereas it's free with Debenhams and HoF, plus I can get points and cashback from those.
> 
> I'm hoping MAC put the new collections up soon, as we're waiting to go out, and I don't have an iphone or anything to be able to order while I'm out.


  no selfridges or mac counter near me either so im hoping debenhams have it too!


----------



## Marsha Pomells (May 28, 2015)

rockin said:


> There's no Selfridges anywhere near me, so any purchases from Selfridges are online only to me.  There are no other MAC counters anywhere near me, either.  Selfridges charge for delivery, though, whereas it's free with Debenhams and HoF, plus I can get points and cashback from those.  I'm hoping MAC put the new collections up soon, as we're waiting to go out, and I don't have an iphone or anything to be able to order while I'm out.


  You're in Kent, are you? There's a MAC counter in Bluewater (HOF)


----------



## kerry-jane88 (May 28, 2015)

BethRosexx said:


> aw thankyou  tried morange for the first time, don't know if it's too bright for me or not :blink:


  It looks super pretty on you  I recently got morange too! I've found that it works best on me with very minimal makeup as its so bright and it pulls more yellowy Orange than red on me.


----------



## rockin (May 28, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> You're in Kent, are you? There's a MAC counter in Bluewater (HOF)


  Bluewater is a long expensive bus ride away, along windy country lanes (not good at all for my travel sickness) and I'd have to pay for 3 of us (2 during school term time)  I went there once, just last year, and the bus there and the bus back broke down - very unreliable buses do that route.  I felt ill the whole journey as well.

  If I did the trip during school term time, I'd be worried I wouldn't get back in time for my daughter to come out of school.

  It would be cheaper and easier to order from Selfridges than to get to Bluewater.

  Just checked AA route planner - it's about 20 miles from Maidstone to Bluewater.  The bus route is longer as it goes round housing estates en route.


----------



## kirstw91 (May 28, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> I would've bet a new tattoo on the launch day...  would've been put on my wrist, if I lost lol Don't worry, I'm in a full time job. No money until tomorrow, but I'm pretty much done with MIB. Got the majority of my list, just need 3 fluidlines and another lipstick (?) It's not an online exclusive. Just went to the Brixton counter, they're getting MIB and the ED Eyeshadows


  I ended up getting most of my list from Selfridges aswell but I still want Silly, Looking Good and Our Secret... Then I am officially done.


----------



## MissLiLaC (May 28, 2015)

Still waiting


----------



## BethRosexx (May 28, 2015)

MissLiLaC said:


> Still waiting


----------



## Georgina525 (May 28, 2015)

Mac Is Beauty is up via the site map 

  edit: here are the links

  http://www.maccosmetics.co.uk/whats_new/14475/New-Collections/MAC-Is-Beauty-Lips/index.tmpl 

  http://www.maccosmetics.co.uk/whats_new/14474/New-Collections/MAC-Is-Beauty-Eyes/index.tmpl​


----------



## MissLiLaC (May 28, 2015)

Georgina525 said:


> Mac Is Beauty is up via the site map   edit: here are the links  http://www.maccosmetics.co.uk/whats_new/14475/New-Collections/MAC-Is-Beauty-Lips/index.tmpl   http://www.maccosmetics.co.uk/whats_new/14474/New-Collections/MAC-Is-Beauty-Eyes/index.tmpl​


  Thank uuu  happy shopping ladies


----------



## kirstw91 (May 28, 2015)

Seems Silly is called Beauty Shoppe over here.


----------



## Georgina525 (May 28, 2015)

I just got fluidlines in our secret and deliciously rich as i'd purchased the three lipsticks I wanted from seflridges ! The extra dimension eyeshadows are available now too for anyone that wants them!

  http://www.maccosmetics.co.uk/whats_new/14552/New-Collections/In-Extra-Dimension/index.tmpl


----------



## BethRosexx (May 28, 2015)

kirstw91 said:


> Seems Silly is called Beauty Shoppe over here.


  oh i've only just noticed that!how strange


----------



## rockin (May 28, 2015)

Phew, that took a long time to get my order through, but it's done now.  I can finally get ready and go into town.

  I hope everyone manages to get everything they wanted.  I'm leaving In Extra Dimension for later, since it's supposed to be permanent.


----------



## makeupsc87 (May 28, 2015)

MissLiLaC said:


> Thank uuu  happy shopping ladies


  Thank u! The second link is not working for me  it says 'error'


----------



## rockin (May 28, 2015)

kirstw91 said:


> Seems Silly is called Beauty Shoppe over here.


In America, some places it was listed as Silly and other places it was listed as Beauty Shoppe.  I think they all came with the label saying Silly.


----------



## rockin (May 28, 2015)

makeupsc87 said:


> Thank u! The second link is not working for me  it says 'error'


  Just click on 'site map' at the bottom of the page, and the collections are listed there.  Click on those links.  For some reason the eyeshadows aren't under the "Mac Is Beauty Eye" collection.


----------



## makeupsc87 (May 28, 2015)

rockin said:


> Just click on 'site map' at the bottom of the page, and the collections are listed there.  Click on those links.  For some reason the eyeshadows aren't under the "Mac Is Beauty Eye" collection.


 Thank you! I've got all the bits I wanted


----------



## kirstw91 (May 28, 2015)

BethRosexx said:


> oh i've only just noticed that!how strange





rockin said:


> In America, some places it was listed as Silly and other places it was listed as Beauty Shoppe.  I think they all came with the label saying Silly.


  I've ordered it but I've been charged £16 for it instead of £15.50, I've had to call Mac themselves and they aren't sure about the prices or the name, when I added it to my bag it was £15.50.


----------



## MissLiLaC (May 28, 2015)

Georgina525 said:


> I just got fluidlines in our secret and deliciously rich as i'd purchased the three lipsticks I wanted from seflridges ! The extra dimension eyeshadows are available now too for anyone that wants them!  http://www.maccosmetics.co.uk/whats_new/14552/New-Collections/In-Extra-Dimension/index.tmpl


  Smokey Mauve already sold it


----------



## Anitacska (May 28, 2015)

MissLiLaC said:


> Smokey Mauve already sold it


  They're permanent. It will be in stock again soon.


----------



## MissLiLaC (May 28, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> They're permanent. It will be in stock again soon.


  Good phew really want it


----------



## MissLiLaC (May 28, 2015)

Hope everyone got what they wanted


----------



## kerry-jane88 (May 28, 2015)

That lightful c two in one tinted serum is forty quid! Think I'll be waiting until I can swatch on counter til I take the plunge!


----------



## BethRosexx (May 28, 2015)

just noticed it says make me gorgeous is a lustre, it's amplified isnt it?


----------



## Marsha Pomells (May 28, 2015)

BethRosexx said:


> just noticed it says make me gorgeous is a lustre, it's amplified isnt it?


  Had the same issue last year with Sparks of Romance. On the label, it says Matte. On the website, it said Matte Frost


----------



## NiaEveral (May 28, 2015)

BethRosexx said:


> just noticed it says make me gorgeous is a lustre, it's amplified isnt it?


  I was wondering the same myself. I hope it isnt a Lustre and that Beauty Shoppe  is Silly...


----------



## mushroomteagirl (May 28, 2015)

BethRosexx said:


> just noticed it says make me gorgeous is a lustre, it's amplified isnt it?


  Yep I already have mine as ordered from Selfridges


----------



## Marsha Pomells (May 28, 2015)

mushroomteagirl said:


> Yep I already have mine as ordered from Selfridges


  Picked up Notice Me, Diva-ish and Silly on Sunday


----------



## BethRosexx (May 28, 2015)

mushroomteagirl said:


> Yep I already have mine as ordered from Selfridges


  Ooh good! I don't like lustres


----------



## mushroomteagirl (May 28, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Picked up Notice Me, Diva-ish and Silly on Sunday


  I got Reel Sexy (though i don't know why as I don't think i can pull it off), Notice Me, Make Me Gorgeous, and I also saw they still had Hollywood Cerise so i grabbed that too. I was so tempted by Diva-ish but 

  For Fluidlines i picked up Siahi and Lowlights from Selfridges and i ordered Looking Good today from MAC.

  I also got the brushes, the 221 is fab. I actually have the old 221 brush and though they are both small crease brushes they aren't the same at all. I hope one day they bring back the 222

  I don't mind Lustre lippies too much i fact some of my faves like Plumful, Syrup and Lovelorn are lustres


----------



## NiaEveral (May 28, 2015)

Now Beauty Shoppe has changed to Silly on the MAC website.


----------



## LeahXL (May 28, 2015)

Hi,

  Just found this thread and subscribed. Really great to have found this. Although I fear it will be an enabler for my already out of control makeup spendin habit. Oh well, i will have to learn self constraint! 

  Just a quick question, is it only high end brand discussion on here? Or any brand?


----------



## Marsha Pomells (May 28, 2015)

LeahXL said:


> Hi,  Just found this thread and subscribed. Really great to have found this. Although I fear it will be an enabler for my already out of control makeup spendin habit. Oh well, i will have to learn self constraint!   Just a quick question, is it only high end brand discussion on here? Or any brand?


  Hi, welcome to Specktra. ALL brands are welcome ️


----------



## BethRosexx (May 29, 2015)

LeahXL said:


> Hi,  Just found this thread and subscribed. Really great to have found this. Although I fear it will be an enabler for my already out of control makeup spendin habit. Oh well, i will have to learn self constraint!   Just a quick question, is it only high end brand discussion on here? Or any brand?


  Hello!  welcome to specktra x


----------



## LeahXL (May 29, 2015)

Thank you! Will be watching out for posts with anticipation.

  Leah x


----------



## xfarrax (May 29, 2015)

Ode said:


> Just did a Mac chat and was told Mac Is Beauty, In Extra Dimension, Lightful C and Mineralize Timecheck lotion are being launched today!


  Is that in shops or website ?


----------



## LeahXL (May 29, 2015)

I'm going to the St Pancras MAC store on my way home tonight! I'll be completely spoilt!


----------



## Ode (May 29, 2015)

xfarrax said:


> Is that in shops or website ?


  This was for the website! Those collections are live on the site now


----------



## mkoparanova (May 29, 2015)

Chanel Blue Rhythm is up on HoF and there's 10% off!


----------



## LeahXL (May 29, 2015)

So, they didn't have any of the MIB in the MAC store St Pancras  however, I did pick up my first MAC purchases.... 2 eyeshadows, a paint pot and a lippy


----------



## mkoparanova (May 29, 2015)

Harrods didn't have MIB either. BUT the whole counters in Selfridges were painted baby pink!! There were too many people, so I couldn't take a picture. It was really cute!


----------



## BethRosexx (May 30, 2015)

LeahXL said:


> So, they didn't have any of the MIB in the MAC store St Pancras  however, I did pick up my first MAC purchases.... 2 eyeshadows, a paint pot and a lippy


  Oo what lipstick did you pick up?


----------



## rockin (May 30, 2015)

The MUFE Beauty Pro box is back in stock at Debenhams.


----------



## LeahXL (May 30, 2015)

BethRosexx said:


> Oo what lipstick did you pick up?


  I picked up the Syrup lipstick. Been eyeing up sheer lipsticks for a while and this is the prefect colour for me


----------



## LeahXL (May 30, 2015)

rockin said:


> The MUFE Beauty Pro box is back in stock at Debenhams.


  I bought this when they launched! The lipstick is just amazing, I am not that great with the mascara wand though


----------



## kirstw91 (May 30, 2015)

LeahXL said:


> So, they didn't have any of the MIB in the MAC store St Pancras  however, I did pick up my first MAC purchases.... 2 eyeshadows, a paint pot and a lippy


  I'm sure they will have it soon ... You will be addicted to Mac products in no time lol.   I love Mac Paint Pots (aswell as their lippies of course). Which Paint Pot did you get?   Hope you enjoy your new purchases!


----------



## LeahXL (May 30, 2015)

[@]kirstw91[/@] I purchased the lightest one...Can't think of the name as not at home. It's almost light skin toned.


----------



## kirstw91 (May 30, 2015)

LeahXL said:


> [@]kirstw91[/@] I purchased the lightest one...Can't think of the name as not at home. It's almost light skin toned.


  Painterly? That was my first Paint Pot aswell! I use it as my eyeshadow base.


----------



## LeahXL (May 30, 2015)

Yes! That's it [@]kirstw91[/@]


----------



## kirstw91 (May 30, 2015)

LeahXL said:


> Yes! That's it [@]kirstw91[/@]


  It's such a versatile product, I like Groundwork aswell (not enabling you though haha).  What products will you be getting from the Mac is Beauty collection?


----------



## Zoeyxox (May 30, 2015)

Any idea when the MAC Matte Lip collection will be available in the UK?


----------



## BethRosexx (May 31, 2015)

Zoeyxox said:


> Any idea when the MAC Matte Lip collection will be available in the UK?


  Mac have tweeted that it will launch in the uk in August!


----------



## NiaEveral (May 31, 2015)

LeahXL said:


> So, they didn't have any of the MIB in the MAC store St Pancras  however, I did pick up my first MAC purchases.... 2 eyeshadows, a paint pot and a lippy


  I think MIB will launch in store this week. I haven't seen the collection in any MAC Stores yet.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Jun 1, 2015)

http://www.temptalia.com/urban-decay-naked-smoky-palette-for-june-2015 interesting but i feel like the colours don't seem to go that well together specifically combust and thirteen. and the rest of them. it just seems too big a contrast and the majority of the other shades just look like the first palette


----------



## NiaEveral (Jun 1, 2015)

mushroomteagirl said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/urban-decay-naked-smoky-palette-for-june-2015 interesting but i feel like the colours don't seem to go that well together specifically combust and thirteen. and the rest of them. it just seems too big a contrast and the majority of the other shades just look like the first palette :meh:


  Oh kool. I can't wait to see swatches but I do see what you mean it's not a very cohesive collection of shadows where you could do a whole look using it alone.I still like the look though


----------



## BethRosexx (Jun 1, 2015)

mushroomteagirl said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/urban-decay-naked-smoky-palette-for-june-2015 interesting but i feel like the colours don't seem to go that well together specifically combust and thirteen. and the rest of them. it just seems too big a contrast and the majority of the other shades just look like the first palette


  hmmm i do like the colours but i agree that they just seem like colours that are in the other palettes.


----------



## MissLiLaC (Jun 1, 2015)

mushroomteagirl said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/urban-decay-naked-smoky-palette-for-june-2015 interesting but i feel like the colours don't seem to go that well together specifically combust and thirteen. and the rest of them. it just seems too big a contrast and the majority of the other shades just look like the first palette :meh:


  Yeah nothing special


----------



## BethRosexx (Jun 1, 2015)

10% off beauty at debenhams, including mac for a change


----------



## kirstw91 (Jun 2, 2015)

BethRosexx said:


> 10% off beauty at debenhams, including mac for a change


  Yes! Thank you for posting!  I might aswell order some "essentials"


----------



## rockin (Jun 2, 2015)

Just received a Debenhams order, consisting of MAC and MUFE, and there was a full-sized Benefit clear lipgloss in the package as well.  It wasn't mentioned on the invoice, so I guess they're throwing these in as freebies.

  I got the MUFE Studio Case, and MAC Huggable in Glamorized. I can see this being one of my go-to lippies,


----------



## LeahXL (Jun 2, 2015)

I can't cope with the 10% off! I have to be so good now and I can't really spend any more on makeup......seriously....It's not good! You guys are enabling me! (Honestly, I don't mind!) But yeah, enjoy all your beautiful new makeup  (sulks)


----------



## beautycool (Jun 2, 2015)

rockin said:


> Just received a Debenhams order, consisting of MAC and MUFE, and there was a full-sized Benefit clear lipgloss in the package as well.  It wasn't mentioned on the invoice, so I guess they're throwing these in as freebies.  I got the MUFE Studio Case, and MAC Huggable in Glamorized. I can see this being one of my go-to lippies,


   I'm not sure I'm wanting the case is it only with eyeshadows in  There was a lovely box up town in debenhams and had a variety  of make up in for £270  I thought they can keep that lol as nothing special  Prob may of saved money in long run  But mmmm not if you don't want all the products    Hope you like the eyeshadow case   I would love one but I'm not finished with TF yet  I'm missing on lots guerlain dior all for tom ford stuff which I adore this summer coll


----------



## beautycool (Jun 2, 2015)

I wish debenhams did tom ford make up


----------



## rockin (Jun 2, 2015)

I've no interest at all in Tom Ford makeup, for which my bank account is thankful.  I'm into enough brands as it is!

  The Studio Case contains eyeshadows and an eyeliner pencil.  The Beauty Kit I got the other day contains HD Primer, HD Powder, mini Aqua Eyes pencil, Smoky Extravagant Mascara, a full-size lipstick and a mini Aqua Lip pencil.

  What brand was the £270 set?  I would have passed on that, too.


----------



## beautycool (Jun 2, 2015)

rockin said:


> I've no interest at all in Tom Ford makeup, for which my bank account is thankful.  I'm into enough brands as it is!  The Studio Case contains eyeshadows and an eyeliner pencil.  The Beauty Kit I got the other day contains HD Primer, HD Powder, mini Aqua Eyes pencil, Smoky Extravagant Mascara, a full-size lipstick and a mini Aqua Lip pencil.  What brand was the £270 set?  I would have passed on that, too.


  It was make up forever  Had abit of everything in   Not worth it in my eyes anyhows


----------



## beautycool (Jun 2, 2015)

Mmmmm yer I'm into enough brands too  And dumping mac lol  I buy the odd occasional but from a mac coll but usually it be bewteen 3-6 items or nearly the whole coll  Not no more I seen sense and everything is being the same  Just diff names   Anyhows it has to be something special to catch my eye ok mac now   Oh yes just been into tom ford really alot since last year jan before we moved house  But now this coll soleil has overtook guerlain etc and I have just found out about the new fall Coll  So it's going to be a nightmare   I cannot believe I haven't bought nothing from the new dior colls or the guerlain new meteorites yet  or the bronzer with the aqua skin  that's what I wanted to and the dior dip dye lippys and blush  And stuff from armani which armani I have just got into   Been into guerlain dior for yonks now  Armani and tom ford are the newest  I love my armani foundation I picked up from London two weekends ago and  My gosh I been wanting a Christian l polish for ages now and finally I bought the original red one lol just had to have that


----------



## LeahXL (Jun 4, 2015)

Hey all, I need an awesome Metallic purple pencil khol liner. I have a number but they are all too dark! I almost want it a fuchsia colour....but with more purple in it? Anyone have any recommendations? Thanks  x


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Jun 4, 2015)

LeahXL said:


> Hey all, I need an awesome Metallic purple pencil khol liner. I have a number but they are all too dark! I almost want it a fuchsia colour....but with more purple in it? Anyone have any recommendations? Thanks  x


  Avon Glimmerstick Eyeliner. They've had some new shades come out in brochure 10, one of them is a fuchsia. I'll post swatches when I get my order in the next week.   Forgot to add, they're half price at the moment


----------



## kirstw91 (Jun 4, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Avon Glimmerstick Eyeliner. They've had some new shades come out in brochure 10, one of them is a fuchsia. I'll post swatches when I get my order in the next week.   Forgot to add, they're half price at the moment


  Hmm interesting... I may have a look at those.


----------



## raych1984 (Jun 4, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Avon Glimmerstick Eyeliner. They've had some new shades come out in brochure 10, one of them is a fuchsia. I'll post swatches when I get my order in the next week.   Forgot to add, they're half price at the moment


  I love the idea of a fuchsia eyeliner!


----------



## LeahXL (Jun 6, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Avon Glimmerstick Eyeliner. They've had some new shades come out in brochure 10, one of them is a fuchsia. I'll post swatches when I get my order in the next week.   Forgot to add, they're half price at the moment


  I've ordered it! Should get it soon. Thanks for the heads up xx


----------



## xfarrax (Jun 9, 2015)

New Clinique cheek pop shades have launched, picked up melon pop so far thinking to get heather pop next it's a nice mauve colour maybe more autumn appropriate


----------



## rockin (Jun 9, 2015)

xfarrax said:


> New Clinique cheek pop shades have launched, picked up melon pop so far thinking to get heather pop next it's a nice mauve colour maybe more autumn appropriate


I've ordered Rosy Pop, but would like a couple more.  I already have Peach and Plum from before.

  I've also found another new favourite blusher - Max Factor Creme Puff Blushes.  So soft, and very natural looking on.  I have Lavish Mauve, Lovely Pink and Seductive Pink


----------



## rockin (Jun 9, 2015)

Too Faced "Selfie Powders" is now up on Debenhams' site.


----------



## rockin (Jun 14, 2015)

Beautycrowd (formerly the elf website, but now sells lots of different brands) currently has the offer "get £5 off your order when you spend £25 or more! Enter 'BELLCOSMETICS' AT CHECKOUT!"


----------



## makeuplover94 (Jun 14, 2015)

I'm interested in ordering from makeup geek but I'm worried about custom charges. Anyone ordered from them before?


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jun 14, 2015)

makeuplover94 said:


> I'm interested in ordering from makeup geek but I'm worried about custom charges. Anyone ordered from them before?


  If you go back a few pages in this thread or search 'customs' via the search tool bar in this thread you should find some info


----------



## rockin (Jun 14, 2015)

makeuplover94 said:


> I'm interested in ordering from makeup geek but I'm worried about custom charges. Anyone ordered from them before?


I've just been watching a Youtube haul video by Shahleena, and she said she gets hit with Customs charges every time she orders from Makeup Geek


----------



## beautycool (Jun 15, 2015)

Everything people order from what ever country there's always a chance of a custom charge no matter what people write   It's just a point of being lucky I suppose   I have never had a custom charge oh once from nail polish £12 or something lol  My friend always sends parcels to me  As I buy stuff from the states don't I and it gets delievered at here then when I have a whole box she sends it off  Anyhows i have never had a charge  I'm glad as there's always over £300 worth of goods easily


----------



## beautycool (Jun 15, 2015)

There's more than £400 pounds worth of goods there  Tom ford mac etc   This came during last week  I'm so glad it arrived all intact    no customs !!!!!!!


----------



## LeahXL (Jun 15, 2015)

I'm still waiting for a delivery from my brother. I get stuff sent to him and he has taken 3 months to send! GAH! I would hate for there to be a customs charge too.... how annoying!


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Jun 15, 2015)

rockin said:


> I've just been watching a Youtube haul video by Shahleena, and she said she gets hit with Customs charges every time she orders from Makeup Geek
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *makeuplover94*
> 
> 
> ...


  I have been lucky recently. The past 2 or 3 times I have been fine and not been charged even though they always state the full value on the customs form on the front of the package but it really is the luck of the draw.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 15, 2015)

beautycool said:


> no customs !!!!!!!


  Oh wow!

  As I said before I use a mail forwarding service in the US and this way I get to declare the value, so no customs. I've just ordered 5 matte lipsticks and 6 dazzle shadows from Mac US as it's so much cheaper (plus got $30 off, unheard of in the UK).


----------



## beautycool (Jun 15, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Oh wow!  As I said before I use a mail forwarding service in the US and this way I get to declare the value, so no customs. I've just ordered 5 matte lipsticks and 6 dazzle shadows from Mac US as it's so much cheaper (plus got $30 off, unheard of in the UK).


  Yer mac USA have a promo offer on at the moment Hun I had email for it  Spend $50 dollars get ten off    Oh by the way I know mac is cheaper in us It's prob the same as duty free prices I think maybe a little more   That's why I have the mac up there in my pic  Two lots of those lustre drops two bocas lippys   The lipstick is going to my sister the pinky one it's too bright for me  You know the miley Cyrus x


----------



## beautycool (Jun 15, 2015)

How much u think u saved Hun including shipping to uk from the USA  You prob not saved that much ?  Bearing in mind by time u paid shipping it prob cost u the same near enough in pounds x


----------



## beautycool (Jun 15, 2015)

But then again Hun x u prob did save a little  as I don't think shipping is much  I just do it for the limited ed stuff too  that I know I cannot get here as sold out and mainly the price of stuff I had three boys tom ford  In my box £60 for three it cost me  Where as here they were like £26 each £78 pounds roughly plus like £5 shipping few from selfridges then they wasn't doing the black box when u buy three as I phoned then up  Or they had run out lol  So £84 for three tiny boys I don't think so lol  Where as I think I paid 20 or 21 pounds each for one I know I paid shipping but that was 30 odd dollars which wasn't a lot  And the urban decay was cheaper too  Even though u can't get it in uk x now  I got it on the restock on ulta    I'm really wanting some more mac but when we go out to states hopefully hopefully august / sept I try n pick up some mac eyeshadows then as they are perm them ones  Arnt they ?   I really want to go to the cco out there and see if any tom ford in local ones to us near villa  But prob not x   Enjoy your goodies Anita when they come  I want reviews lol


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Jun 15, 2015)

beautycool said:


> There's more than £400 pounds worth of goods there  Tom ford mac etc   This came during last week  I'm so glad it arrived all intact    no customs !!!!!!!


  You got the TF Soleil pallete, as well? I'm still waiting to try mine out. What do you think of it? Even picked up 2 shadows with it, I'm saving them for something special...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  I use a forwarding address as well, so no customs charges for me. Royal Mail kept my 2 new Melt additions due to customs charges, but my first order was custom charge free and I ordered 3 lipsticks... Didn't think about my forwarding address at that point, except for ordering from MAC U.S. in a rush to get something.  But I'm really dreading when the 10 new additions I've ordered from the U.S. turn up, Royal Mail will love the money leaving my bank card


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 15, 2015)

beautycool said:


> Bearing in mind by time u paid shipping it prob cost u the same near enough in pounds x


  I don't think so. I paid $170 for 11 products, that's around £110, those will cost £179.50 in the UK. Shipping will be no more than £20.


----------



## beautycool (Jun 15, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> You got the TF Soleil pallete, as well? I'm still waiting to try mine out. What do you think of it? Even picked up 2 shadows with it, I'm saving them for something special...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Hun I bought the tom ford collection the palette eyeshadow the body oil and the mini bronzer all from the uk when it came out   And I got the rose soleil and the blush from that coll in the States Hun


----------



## beautycool (Jun 15, 2015)

I am loving the tom ford palette that's my go to palette and that's all I take when visiting my mum lol   I took it there like month half ago and she loves it I said hands off lol  I want a back up !!!! Hubby rolled eyes at me  It's everything I need in one palette for my holidays or going away   I travelled to my mums with hubby in car withit in my hands lol  I have golden peach x love it I really want the one u got with the blue


----------



## beautycool (Jun 15, 2015)

Marsha it's so lovely everything from the TF coll this year omg I can't wait for the fall coll love it I want all of it especially the ombré blushes x and duo brow kit x


----------



## beautycool (Jun 15, 2015)

All the tom fords I bought in USA x nordstrom and neimans


----------



## beautycool (Jun 15, 2015)

beautycool said:


> All the tom fords I bought in USA x nordstrom and neimans


  All in one parcel lol x glad my parcel didn't get stopped erm with all the high ends   I love the urban decay palette cannot stop looking at that  Can't wait if we go to the states I'm saving up for spending money all I want is about a grand in uk money I doubt I will get that   I miss working 30 hours I miss the wage like hubby says to me u miss the wage don't u babe  Erm yer !!! Lol


----------



## beautycool (Jun 15, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> I don't think so. I paid $170 for 11 products, that's around £110, those will cost £179.50 in the UK. Shipping will be no more than £20.


  Yer that's really good x   It's good when saving lots


----------



## beautycool (Jun 15, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> I don't think so. I paid $170 for 11 products, that's around £110, those will cost £179.50 in the UK. Shipping will be no more than £20.


  Also it be a little more wouldn't it as you saved also $30 dollars on the price    So add that to the total and you saved like £25 maybe x  I don't know $220 dollars instead of $170 dollars I don't know what $200 works out to be  But good job the $30 dollars got knocked off otherwise it would of been a little dearer and less saving   So  well worth it     Is that with tax too the $110 dollars for 11 items x


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 15, 2015)

beautycool said:


> Also it be a little more wouldn't it as you saved also $30 dollars on the price    So add that to the total and you saved like £25 maybe x  I don't know $220 dollars instead of $170 dollars I don't know what $200 works out to be  But good job the $30 dollars got knocked off otherwise it would of been a little dearer and less saving   So  well worth it     Is that with tax too the $110 dollars for 11 items x


  I don't pay tax in the US as my shipping address is in a tax free state.


----------



## beautycool (Jun 15, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> I don't pay tax in the US as my shipping address is in a tax free state.


   Oh ok  cool luckily you got the dollars off then


----------



## beautycool (Jun 15, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> I don't pay tax in the US as my shipping address is in a tax free state.


   Some of them company's you don't get taxed but more shipping ? Hubby's just told me  He said if I wanted to do it which I don't as I use my friends address or families  He said look for the best ones  best companies online


----------



## beautycool (Jun 15, 2015)

Whom do you go with Hun ? X


----------



## ghopkins91 (Jun 15, 2015)

Are we expecting Le Disko & the Fix+ collections at the end of the month? Haven't been keeping up recently. I need a treat & payday is looming!


----------



## MissLiLaC (Jun 15, 2015)

ghopkins91 said:


> Are we expecting Le Disko & the Fix+ collections at the end of the month? Haven't been keeping up recently. I need a treat & payday is looming!


  According to Brit Beauty Blog Le Disko launches July all locations so might be online next Thursday 25th ... hope so ! Havn't heard anythin on Fix+ I'm afraid~


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Jun 15, 2015)

MissLiLaC said:


> According to Brit Beauty Blog Le Disko launches July all locations so might be online next Thursday 25th ... hope so ! Havn't heard anythin on Fix+ I'm afraid~


  And we got the new matte lipsticks coming out soon. i have a feeling we'll be seeing them pretty soon


----------



## MissLiLaC (Jun 16, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> And we got the new matte lipsticks coming out soon. i have a feeling we'll be seeing them pretty soon


  Oh really!!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 17, 2015)

beautycool said:


> Some of them company's you don't get taxed but more shipping ? Hubby's just told me  He said if I wanted to do it which I don't as I use my friends address or families  He said look for the best ones  best companies online


  The company I use charges very reasonable shipping prices. The two combined Mac packages cost $24, really not bad. And I only paid $4 as I had $20 off due to referrals.   





beautycool said:


> Whom do you go with Hun ? X


  I use Stackry.


----------



## LeahXL (Jun 17, 2015)

Hey all, my gal pal is off to America and asked if I want something picked up. My minds gone blank. I want some U.S. drugstore stuff but anything Sephora based I should get?? Recommendations are welcome! Xxxx


----------



## MissLiLaC (Jun 17, 2015)

LeahXL said:


> Hey all, my gal pal is off to America and asked if I want something picked up. My minds gone blank. I want some U.S. drugstore stuff but anything Sephora based I should get?? Recommendations are welcome! Xxxx


  Well I'm lusting after Kat Von D's makeup line! She has some gorrrgeous lippies!! Check them out


----------



## cupcake28 (Jun 17, 2015)

I agree with MissLiLac, the Kat Von D liquid lipstick is a superstar right now.  Lolita is the most popular shade and it is very pretty on many skin tones.  If you are looking for a good mauve nude that is on trend, that would be the one to get.  Urban Decay's new blush in Rapture is quite lovely and would look nice with Lolita as well.  What other kinds of products were you looking for that you feel would make your makeup/skincare collection complete?


----------



## LeahXL (Jun 17, 2015)

cupcake28 said:


> I agree with MissLiLac, the Kat Von D liquid lipstick is a superstar right now.  Lolita is the most popular shade and it is very pretty on many skin tones.  If you are looking for a good mauve nude that is on trend, that would be the one to get.  Urban Decay's new blush in Rapture is quite lovely and would look nice with Lolita as well.  What other kinds of products were you looking for that you feel would make your makeup/skincare collection complete?


  Thank you both! 

  Firstly, I never feel like I am ever going to have a complete collection - I just want more all the time! 

  I am looking for a good powder highlight at the moment - I have some but I would like some 'BAM' ones, not sparkly but obvious and I would like a good drugstore foundation...I love the HD Foundation by MUF but it's not sustainable. I don't wear matte foundations as have dry to normal skin and they patch up but something slightly dewey. 

  A great liquid eyeliner and a good translucent powder too would be nice. 

  I get most of my things on Beautycrowd when it comes to drugstore brands but I really want to find something else. I love tarte cosmetics so I am tempted to get something there. Also the FRESH sugar lip stick, but £17 (roughly) is SO MUCH for a little stick!


----------



## beautycool (Jun 18, 2015)

Hi yep kat v d and Antasia  Also from drugstore makes nyx we have that here but pretty naff compared to the new stuff there is now and still nothing on our website lol always the same   Wet n wild is also another drug store make  And all the loreal is cheaper especially when coupons are but one get one 50% off Etc   I maybe going this year  fingers crossed  We been every year till 2012 so mine and hubby are missing our second home and need to go back !!!!!!  Hoping august /sept this year  I can't think what else  Omg hourglass I know u can get it here but the blush palettes and high pallete are £20 cheaper there ))  Have a look on ulta website too you must be able to identify what we have here n not  I know there's a few loreal lipsticks we haven't here   And if u want to try cover girl mascara that's quite good   Oh and physicians formula cannot spell it u maybe able to pick up a New York bronzer ( friend I mean ) if they have any  Looks like this . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  It's ok I recieved it last week


----------



## beautycool (Jun 18, 2015)

Picture isn't that great sorry Hun x


----------



## LeahXL (Jun 18, 2015)

beautycool said:


> It's ok I recieved it last week


  I've heard good things about this! 

  Thank you, I will definitely have a look on the Ulta site.


----------



## beautycool (Jun 18, 2015)

LeahXL said:


> I've heard good things about this!    Thank you, I will definitely have a look on the Ulta site.


   Hi Hun your welcome  Maybelline too have bits we don't as of yet   If your wanting drugstore I check out super target and target Walgreens Walmart and some public supermarkets Kmart maybe and  Cvs   Mac is quite cheap there and bare minerals is cheap it's bare essensuals there   I find that philosophy is cheap there too always have diff products and sets  And they always have loads of offers  Not sure if your interested in Yankee or your mate as they have Yankee outlets and other outlets your mate prob knows all this lol  Also if your wanting any Victoria secrets products sprays etc time to stock up lol  Marc Jacobs is extremely cheap there   Omg I'm getting too excited u can tell I miss it ha ha   Oh tell your friend that applybys resturant  Do drinks where you buy one wine get two free  Don't know if they still do that but worth checking out  But hey she prob already knows  excited for you to get some goodies Hun ))))  You can look online and print vouchers out to use in ulta etc  Well your friend can   Obviously she knows what dates she going so she can print off vouchers for them dates like print day before she goes or something )


----------



## beautycool (Jun 18, 2015)

Makes it cheaper for u and her if got vouchers  But she prob knows this too   Anyhow I'm off to work for bit have a good day


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Jun 18, 2015)

LeahXL said:


> Hey all, my gal pal is off to America and asked if I want something picked up. My minds gone blank. I want some U.S. drugstore stuff but anything Sephora based I should get?? Recommendations are welcome! Xxxx


  Hey Leah i was just watching Tati's Blushed Nudes video and saw your comment, you've got a new subscriber to your channel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  If you're into lipsticks i reckon Bite Beauty might be a good one to go for. I have a couple of the little double ended lipsticks and i really really like them.

  Kat von D and Tarte would be good to check out too.


----------



## LeahXL (Jun 18, 2015)

mushroomteagirl said:


> Hey Leah i was just watching Tati's Blushed Nudes video and saw your comment, you've got a new subscriber to your channel    If you're into lipsticks i reckon Bite Beauty might be a good one to go for. I have a couple of the little double ended lipsticks and i really really like them.  Kat von D and Tarte would be good to check out too.


  Aw, that's so nice of you to find and subscribe to my channel. Means a lot.   Thank you for your recommendations. Will look in to them. Especially the Bite Beauty lippies, fig and date look perfect for me!  xx


----------



## rockin (Jun 20, 2015)

Looks like ELF are coming back to the UK.  I got this email just now


----------



## LeahXL (Jun 20, 2015)

rockin said:


> Looks like ELF are coming back to the UK.  I got this email just now


  I got this too! Also heard on the grapevine Beauty Crowd are talking to Colour Pop.......


----------



## rockin (Jun 20, 2015)

LeahXL said:


> I got this too! Also heard on the grapevine Beauty Crowd are talking to Colour Pop.......


 
  Good!  Beautycrowd were asking on Twitter the other day whether anyone would be interested in them stocking some other brand (can't remember which) and I said yes, and I'd be interested in Colourpop too.  Later I saw them asking if anyone would be interested in them stocking Colourpop.


----------



## MissLiLaC (Jun 20, 2015)

rockin said:


> Good!  Beautycrowd were asking on Twitter the other day whether anyone would be interested in them stocking some other brand (can't remember which) and I said yes, and I'd be interested in Colourpop too.  Later I saw them asking if anyone would be interested in them stocking Colourpop.


  Yesss Colourpop!!!!


----------



## rockin (Jun 22, 2015)

I've had an email through from MAC.  Hopefully you all have, too, but just in case here's what it says


  AS OUR GIFT TO YOU, GET ONE COMPLIMENTARY SIZED TO GO PIGMENT, MASCARA OR LIPGLASS WORTH £10, WITH ANY ORDER OVER £30.

PICK WHICH ONE YOU FANCY, ADD THE OFFER CODE AT CHECKOUT AND IT'S AS SIMPLE AS THAT. PLUS YOU'LL GET AN EXTRA MASCARA TREAT IN YOUR BASKET AND FREE DELIVERY!
  ACT FAST BEFORE IT'S TOO LATE! OFFER ENDS AT 3PM TODAY!


  The options are:

  Sized To Go Vanilla Pigment - use code MINIPIGMENT
  Sized To Go False Lashes Extreme Mascara (black) - use code MINILASH
  Sized To Go Rebel Tinted Lipglass - use code MINILIPS



  They also say they will add a free sample sized (1g) Zoom Fast Black Lash mascara with all orders


 


----------



## dancewithme (Jun 22, 2015)

I'd been swithering about buying the mini vanilla pigment for a while now, so when the email with the codes came through it was a done deal! I ordered the PLW waterproof foundation to give that a try - given that it's constantly raining here, it would be a nice change if my makeup stayed on my face!


----------



## dingaling666 (Jun 22, 2015)

Thank you for this, I have now made an order to get a free mini pigment


----------



## rockin (Jun 22, 2015)

I chose the pigment, too.  I bought a pigment and a glitter that have been on my want list for a long time and can only be bought through MAC (so I haven't lost out on Debenhams or HoF points, or cashback,  in the process).   The Sized To Go products cost £10 each, normally, but aren't available to buy in these particular colours at the moment.


----------



## LeahXL (Jun 22, 2015)

I am currently on a makeup spending ban and it's SO HARD - I won't be buying anything till September...I suppose it's in time for the new NARS collection but to be honest - I am having withdrawal symptoms! I really really really really need to buy something. Even though my makep drawers are full to bursting! 

  I think, in all honesty, this might be good for me but if anyone knows anywhere I can just get freebies please do send me the links lol 

  I have to think about my wedding next year so it is a priority to be on a no buy. Although - my friend is still taking some money of mine to the US  

  But yeah - not buying makeup is hard...


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Jun 22, 2015)

rockin said:


> I've had an email through from MAC.  Hopefully you all have, too, but just in case here's what it says   AS OUR GIFT TO YOU, GET ONE COMPLIMENTARY SIZED TO GO PIGMENT, MASCARA OR LIPGLASS WORTH £10, WITH ANY ORDER OVER £30.     PICK WHICH ONE YOU FANCY, ADD THE OFFER CODE AT CHECKOUT AND IT'S AS SIMPLE AS THAT. PLUS YOU'LL GET AN EXTRA MASCARA TREAT IN YOUR BASKET AND FREE DELIVERY! ACT FAST BEFORE IT'S TOO LATE! OFFER ENDS AT 3PM TODAY!   The options are:  Sized To Go Vanilla Pigment - use code MINIPIGMENT Sized To Go False Lashes Extreme Mascara (black) - use code MINILASH Sized To Go Rebel Tinted Lipglass - use code MINILIPS    They also say they will add a free sample sized (1g) Zoom Fast Black Lash mascara with all orders


  Got that email this afternoon, would rather have £10 off for every £50 spent. But I can't see that happening for now 


LeahXL said:


> I am currently on a makeup spending ban and it's SO HARD - I won't be buying anything till September...I suppose it's in time for the new NARS collection but to be honest - I am having withdrawal symptoms! I really really really really need to buy something. Even though my makep drawers are full to bursting!   I think, in all honesty, this might be good for me but if anyone knows anywhere I can just get freebies please do send me the links lol   I have to think about my wedding next year so it is a priority to be on a no buy. Although - my friend is still taking some money of mine to the US    But yeah - not buying makeup is hard...


  While you're cutting down, I'm saving for IMATS next month. I doubt that I'll leave West London without some sort of bag, hope there will be loads of booths to look at and learn a few tips too


----------



## ghopkins91 (Jun 22, 2015)

LeahXL said:


> I am currently on a makeup spending ban and it's SO HARD - I won't be buying anything till September...I suppose it's in time for the new NARS collection but to be honest - I am having withdrawal symptoms! I really really really really need to buy something. Even though my makep drawers are full to bursting!   I think, in all honesty, this might be good for me but if anyone knows anywhere I can just get freebies please do send me the links lol   I have to think about my wedding next year so it is a priority to be on a no buy. Although - my friend is still taking some money of mine to the US    But yeah - not buying makeup is hard...


  I feel your pain!! I am on a spending ban too! I finish uni in August and have zero income from then until end of October.. but I had an interview last week and I got the job!!! So I am going to allow myself a treat - just can't decide what though!   I keep 'window shopping' online and filling up my basket just to look at it in sorrow. First world problems


----------



## LeahXL (Jun 22, 2015)

So - I need all your advice guys. I have been using ByTerry Baume de Rose and it's ok - NOT worth the money and I need a nightime lip balm. I am considering a lip oil as I don't like petroleum jelly on my lips, just makes them dryer. I also don't like Lanolin either. Has anyone any great lip balm recommendations. Would prefer it not to be a tin - hate sticking my finger in too....Thanks in advance all


----------



## MissLiLaC (Jun 22, 2015)

LeahXL said:


> So - I need all your advice guys. I have been using ByTerry Baume de Rose and it's ok - NOT worth the money and I need a nightime lip balm. I am considering a lip oil as I don't like petroleum jelly on my lips, just makes them dryer. I also don't like Lanolin either. Has anyone any great lip balm recommendations. Would prefer it not to be a tin - hate sticking my finger in too....Thanks in advance all  :anyone:


  I was going to recommend my current night lip balm: Lush's Honey Trap lip balm, which I love, but its in a tin


----------



## Ode (Jun 23, 2015)

I use Aquaphor as a lipbalm. It's in a tube too. You can get it from Boots, it's BRILLIANT! I've tried that Nuxe one that YouTubers rave about but it did nothing for me.


----------



## rockin (Jun 23, 2015)

The free MAC 'Sized To Go' offer is on again today, and ends at 2pm. 

  As before, the options are

  Sized To Go Vanilla Pigment - use code MINIPIGMENT
Sized To Go False Lashes Extreme Mascara (black) - use code MINILASH
Sized To Go Rebel Tinted Lipglass - use code MINILIPS


----------



## rockin (Jun 23, 2015)

Space NK have a sale on, with 50% off of selected items, and a few are even 75% off (Becca Radiant Skin Creamy Concealer in Treacle, Chestnut and Coffee, and Rococo Nail Apparel in T Cup, Sno Baby and Lab Nude 1.0)


----------



## LeahXL (Jun 23, 2015)

Ode said:


> I use Aquaphor as a lipbalm. It's in a tube too. You can get it from Boots, it's BRILLIANT! I've tried that Nuxe one that YouTubers rave about but it did nothing for me.


  I have heard this is good - I might have to have a look in to this - thank you  x


----------



## LeahXL (Jun 23, 2015)

HEY EVERYONE! 

  I have just found this so apologies if you know about it already. Discount current MAC products....http://www.fragrancedirect.co.uk/m1/mac/icat/mac there is probably 10% off most items normal price.

  Enjoy!


----------



## rockin (Jun 23, 2015)

The MAC 'Sized To Go' offer has been extended to 10pm tonight.


----------



## Ode (Jun 25, 2015)

Does anyone know if we are expecting any new Mac collections today?


----------



## LeahXL (Jun 25, 2015)

Ode said:


> Does anyone know if we are expecting any new Mac collections today?


  I keep seeing US YouTubers who have got those 'disco' eyeshadows! Oh my life! They are incredible!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 25, 2015)

LeahXL said:


> I keep seeing US YouTubers who have got those 'disco' eyeshadows! Oh my life! They are incredible!


  I got 6 of them from the US site and they are very nice indeed! Might go back for more.


----------



## Ode (Jun 25, 2015)

I thought it would have been released today. Looks like it's not! Oh well!!! Typical Mac playing games with us.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Jun 25, 2015)

Ode said:


> I thought it would have been released today. Looks like it's not! Oh well!!! Typical Mac playing games with us.


 ... the way things are going, I might just get ordering from the U.S. site and wait for the rest when they do decide to launch. Wish me luck with their new website


----------



## MissLiLaC (Jun 25, 2015)

Ode said:


> I thought it would have been released today. Looks like it's not! Oh well!!! Typical Mac playing games with us.


  Next Thursday hopefully for Le Disko


----------



## MissLiLaC (Jun 25, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> ... the way things are going, I might just get ordering from the U.S. site and wait for the rest when they do decide to launch. Wish me luck with their new website


  Good luck!!!


----------



## Ode (Jun 25, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> ... the way things are going, I might just get ordering from the U.S. site and wait for the rest when they do decide to launch. Wish me luck with their new website


  I was thinking of doing the same myself. Good luck with that!!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 25, 2015)

The new website is fine and easy to use imo.


----------



## rockin (Jun 26, 2015)

There's a sale on at beautybay.com, with up to 70% off, and in some cases even more.  Some of the biggest discounts are on nail polishes such as China Glaze and Nails Inc.





  I bagged myself the Too Faced Cat Eyes palette for £14, a Stila Convertible Colour twin-pack in Petunia for £11.18, China Glaze 'Astro Hot' and 'When Stars Collide' for £6.40 each, and China Glaze 'Electrify' for £2.78.


----------



## LeahXL (Jun 28, 2015)

rockin said:


> There's a sale on at beautybay.com, with up to 70% off, and in some cases even more.  Some of the biggest discounts are on nail polishes such as China Glaze and Nails Inc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  They didn't have the Too Faced palette (sad face) but I still managed to grab some bargains (I am on a no buy so I am going to save it all till September to review! GAH!) 

  Japonesque lipstick (£6) 
  Japonesque Eyeshadow (£7)
  Du Wop Lip Styx (£8.75)
  this works In Transit Man Duo (£17.50) (I didn't read this properly so not sure why I bought it - no men in my house or anyone I know! Doh) 
  Bare Minerals Marvellous Moxie Lipstick (£7.65)
  Naked Basics 2 Palette (£18.40) 
  UD Eyeshadows in Asphyxia and Bust (£14 for both) 

  I saved £70.20 !!! Incredible!


----------



## BethRosexx (Jun 28, 2015)

Feel unique have 10% off today too including sale  just got myself some topshop beauty


----------



## xfarrax (Jun 29, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> I use Stackry and they are good, no fees upfront, just the shipping fee and $2 per package consolidation fee if you want to combine your packages. Only thing is they now can't ship nail polish which is what I mostly use them for. Grrr! Anyway, if you want to try them out, pm me as if I refer you we both get $10 off the first shipping cost.


  Just a quick question about stackry when you finally have your package shipped here do you ever get hit with customs?


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Jun 29, 2015)

xfarrax said:


> Just a quick question about stackry when you finally have your package shipped here do you ever get hit with customs?


  I use something similar to Stackry, and I've never been hit with any customs charges. As long as there is a receipt to confirm the value of your items, or you confirm the value of them online on your account, they should be cleared


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 29, 2015)

xfarrax said:


> Just a quick question about stackry when you finally have your package shipped here do you ever get hit with customs?


  No because you get to declare the value of your package. I always opt to not have original invoices included.


----------



## makeuplover94 (Jun 29, 2015)

Are we thinking that we'll be getting le disko this Thursday? I'm desperate to get my hands on those shadows. My list is far too long!


----------



## mkoparanova (Jun 29, 2015)

Do we have a date for fix+?


----------



## xfarrax (Jun 29, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Do we have a date for fix+?


  Was in White city Mac store and they said its this Thursday, which fix + will you be getting?


----------



## mkoparanova (Jun 29, 2015)

xfarrax said:


> Was in White city Mac store and they said its this Thursday, which fix + will you be getting?


  Thanks! I want coconut and rose, I hope I like the scents! What about you?


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Jun 29, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Thanks! I want coconut and rose, I hope I like the scents! What about you?


  Coconut sounds like heaven, gonna check them out either this weekend or next


----------



## MissLiLaC (Jun 29, 2015)

xfarrax said:


> Was in White city Mac store and they said its this Thursday, which fix + will you be getting?


  Yaaay thanks  I wonder if Le Disko will be this thursday too~~ hope so~~


----------



## kirstw91 (Jun 30, 2015)

Le Disko and Patentpolish are on the Mac site... I dunno what to get! I'm not prepared lol


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Jun 30, 2015)

kirstw91 said:


> Le Disko and Patentpolish are on the Mac site... I dunno what to get! I'm not prepared lol


  Join the club, I'm not prepared either. I'm just gonna hope that the 2 items I want are still in stock on Friday


----------



## makeuplover94 (Jun 30, 2015)

Placed my order... Ugh waiting will kill me, can't wait till they arrive so I can play with them!


----------



## rockin (Jun 30, 2015)

Just ordered some of the eyeshadows and the brush.  Hopefully I can get the other eyeshadows when they appear on Debenhams or House Of Fraser.  I noticed that only 2 of the Patent Polishes are showing as permanent - I could have sworn we were told they were all permanent?


----------



## makeuplover94 (Jun 30, 2015)

Just had a massive clear out of products that I'm not using, (well over due!). Can anyone recommend a good website to sell basically new makeup on?


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Jun 30, 2015)

makeuplover94 said:


> Just had a massive clear out of products that I'm not using, (well over due!). Can anyone recommend a good website to sell basically new makeup on?


  You can try the clearance bin... Depending on how many posts you have posted


----------



## jennyap (Jun 30, 2015)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *rockin* 

    I noticed that only 2 of the Patent Polishes are showing as permanent - I could have sworn we were told they were all permanent?



  Usually the info we get is about the US release in terms of perm or not, and quite often the status of items is different in the UK. I never assume that anything is perm here until I see it for myself on the site!


----------



## LeahXL (Jul 1, 2015)

I really want to order but I am on a no buy - so I have just filled my basket and clicked out...


----------



## oliviahood96 (Jul 2, 2015)

Has anyone here ever been to Ricky's NYC when they've been to New York and tried Dose of Colors?


----------



## rockin (Jul 2, 2015)

Le Disko and Patent Polish both up on Debenhams and HoF.  However, neither have Try Me On eyeshadow listed, and for some reason Debenhams have Feel The Fever eyeshadow priced at £21 as opposed to the £16 that the other shadows cost.  Debenhams is already sold out of Boom Boom Room.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 2, 2015)

rockin said:


> Le Disko and Patent Polish both up on Debenhams and HoF.  However, neither have Try Me On eyeshadow listed, and for some reason Debenhams have Feel The Fever eyeshadow priced at £21 as opposed to the £16 that the other shadows cost.  Debenhams is already sold out of Boom Boom Room.


  I saw that. I was in HoF today and they didn't have Try Me On on the stand either. I didn't ask about it as I'd already bought it from the US Mac website. I swatched all the other ones and decided I need 4 more (I got 6 from the US). Ordered BBR from Mac, the rest from Debenhams with £30 beauty card points.


----------



## BethRosexx (Jul 3, 2015)

Told myself not to buy anything until I get paid next but the new nars sets have drew me in!


----------



## rockin (Jul 3, 2015)

Saw on Twitter that Debenhams will soon be stocking Laura Geller.  Yay!  That means Spackle, and the Baked Balance n Brighten Color Correcting Foundation.


----------



## rockin (Jul 4, 2015)

Most of my Le Disko eyeshadows arrived today, and the 3 Patent Polishes I ordered.  Just waiting for Boom Boom Room and Try Me On, which I had to order from MAC after being unable to get them from Debenhams.

  So pretty and sparkly!  I'm glad I bought them all, even if it was a big expenditure


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Jul 4, 2015)

rockin said:


> Most of my Le Disko eyeshadows arrived today, and the 3 Patent Polishes I ordered.  Just waiting for Boom Boom Room and Try Me On, which I had to order from MAC after being unable to get them from Debenhams.  So pretty and sparkly!  I'm glad I bought them all, even if it was a big expenditure


  I'm waiting on my order, decided to skip She Sparkles, Last Dance and 3 of the dazzleglasses. Planning to pick up Say It isn't So today and then I'm done with the collection.   Did anyone pick up the liners?


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 4, 2015)

rockin said:


> Most of my Le Disko eyeshadows arrived today, and the 3 Patent Polishes I ordered.  Just waiting for Boom Boom Room and Try Me On, which I had to order from MAC after being unable to get them from Debenhams.
> 
> So pretty and sparkly!  I'm glad I bought them all, even if it was a big expenditure


  How many did you get? I'll have 10 by the time I get all. Only didn't get the lightest and darkest ones. They are very pretty and last really well on me. Try Me On is one of my favourites, so pretty.


----------



## rockin (Jul 4, 2015)

I bought all of the eyeshadows.  I know I would have had skipper's remorse otherwise.  I didn't buy any glosses, though, as I have so many unopened glosses here already, and won't wear them when it's breezy out (which is most of the time, these days).  I'm not planning on getting any more of the Patent Polishes either - not yet, anyway.  The 3 I got should last me a long time.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Jul 5, 2015)

I'm off to HoF to exchange a shadow, picked up the wrong one  EDIT: gonna have to wait until tomorrow, King William Street branch is closed and I completely forgot about it


----------



## rockin (Jul 6, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Do we have a date for fix+?


According to BritBeautyBlogger, it's 6th August.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Jul 7, 2015)

If anyone is interested, GV to be released next week on 16th July


----------



## Wattodolly (Jul 8, 2015)

Oooooo exciting, is that instore or online pls?


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Jul 8, 2015)

Wattodolly said:


> Oooooo exciting, is that instore or online pls?


  From what I've seen last week with Le Disko... Both  EDIT: Just had a natter with the girls from Brixton, its exclusive to Selfridges.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Jul 9, 2015)

Was doing a bit of cleaning and came across a hidden stash of lipsticks. If anyone does miss picking up BB from the upcoming GV collection, I may have found a dupe...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Barry M lipstick in shade 100


----------



## laquiche (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi girls, do you know when the naked smoky palette will be available at uk counters? i saw it will be on the website 30th july but no info on counters...thanks!


----------



## mkoparanova (Jul 13, 2015)

laquiche said:


> Hi girls, do you know when the naked smoky palette will be available at uk counters? i saw it will be on the website 30th july but no info on counters...thanks!


  http://www.thesundaygirl.com/2015/07/first-look-urban-decay-naked-smoky.html


----------



## MissLiLaC (Jul 13, 2015)

Just waiting (im)patiently for Matte Lip and Fix+


----------



## patriciacastelo (Jul 15, 2015)

Just saw this on Twitter, so exciting!


----------



## BethRosexx (Jul 15, 2015)

patriciacastelo said:


> Just saw this on Twitter, so exciting!


  Yayyyy all we need is colorpop now and I'm happy !


----------



## MissLiLaC (Jul 15, 2015)

patriciacastelo said:


> Just saw this on Twitter, so exciting!


  Omg!!!!!  yaaaasss!! Wonder where it will be available?~~


----------



## Zoeyxox (Jul 15, 2015)

patriciacastelo said:


> Just saw this on Twitter, so exciting!


  Oh gosh. I can't wait!!! I've been hoping for this to happen forever!!!! Her eyeshadow palettes are to die for!


----------



## Inamorata (Jul 15, 2015)

August 6th on counters.


----------



## jennyap (Jul 16, 2015)

Any UK ladies stalking for GV?


----------



## FashionDoll (Jul 16, 2015)

jennyap said:


> Any UK ladies stalking for GV?


  Yes! Been stalking Selfridges all morning! Do we definitely think it's launching today?


----------



## emmaleung (Jul 16, 2015)

I asked mac on live chat and they told me next month


----------



## FashionDoll (Jul 16, 2015)

Just been told in the GV thread is not on Selfridges today. I was hoping it would be so I could collect in store tomorrow. I want this collection asap! Lol


----------



## FashionDoll (Jul 16, 2015)

Its up on Mac site through site map! Got Tats Margherita and Charlotte, so excited!


----------



## jennyap (Jul 16, 2015)

FashionDoll said:


> Yes! Been stalking Selfridges all morning! Do we definitely think it's launching today?


  Per MAC's own twitter, it's definitely launching today (MAC online, dunno about Selfridges). Which lippies are you hoping to get?


----------



## jennyap (Jul 16, 2015)

Ha, must have just launched in the last few minutes while I was reading/posting!


----------



## FashionDoll (Jul 16, 2015)

jennyap said:


> Per MAC's own twitter, it's definitely launching today (MAC online, dunno about Selfridges). Which lippies are you hoping to get?


  Thanks! Yes just launched a few mins ago and got the three I wanted- Tats, Charlotte and Margherita. What about you?


----------



## jennyap (Jul 16, 2015)

Got Tats and Charlotte


----------



## kirstw91 (Jul 16, 2015)

Got Margherita and Prep and Prime Lip to try aswell.


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (Jul 16, 2015)

Got all but Bianca B. Very excited.


----------



## jennyap (Jul 16, 2015)

I think Eugenie will sell out first, weirdly


----------



## jennyap (Jul 16, 2015)

Wow, I got a shipping notice already!!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 16, 2015)

I'm passing on this collection. I like the look of the pink lipstick, but I'm sure I have more than enough bright pinks already.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 16, 2015)

jennyap said:


> I think Eugenie will sell out first, weirdly


  It already has.


----------



## jennyap (Jul 16, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> It already has.


  While I was posting then! Charlotte next, then Margherita I reckon


----------



## emmaleung (Jul 16, 2015)

guys can't someone give me the link i can't find it


----------



## jennyap (Jul 16, 2015)

http://www.maccosmetics.co.uk/whats_new/14875/New-Collections/MAC-Giambattista-Valli/index.tmpl


----------



## emmaleung (Jul 16, 2015)

thank you,

  wanted to get the glaze but can't believe thats sold out


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 16, 2015)

jennyap said:


> While I was posting then! Charlotte next, then Margherita I reckon


  Almost! Charlotte and Bianca are gone.

  Edit: And now Margherita.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 16, 2015)

emmaleung said:


> thank you,
> 
> wanted to get the glaze but can't believe thats sold out


  It's showing in stock for me.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Jul 16, 2015)

I'm gonna hold tight until Friday. I hate Thursday release dates   EDIT: they're all gone . I only wanted BB, they're always the Selfridges launch


----------



## jennyap (Jul 16, 2015)

Glaze is still showing in stock for me too. 

  Everything else gone though - BB, Margharita & Tats all went pretty close on each other's heels

  So another collection basically sold out in the UK within what was that, 45 minutes?!


----------



## Zoeyxox (Jul 16, 2015)

How did I miss this collection?! Mac never seem to email me when a new collection comes out.


----------



## emmaleung (Jul 16, 2015)

Yeah, i had to place another order to get it, wanted Eugiene but that sold out like instantly.


----------



## Ode (Jul 16, 2015)

They've all sold out! Whoops, I missed it. On the bright side, I guess my wallet is happy.


----------



## Wattodolly (Jul 16, 2015)

I can't believe I've missed it  gutted


----------



## emmaleung (Jul 16, 2015)

Mac just cancelled both my orders gutted


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (Jul 16, 2015)

emmaleung said:


> Mac just cancelled both my orders gutted


  Oh no! That's awful!! So sorry that happened to you.


----------



## Wattodolly (Jul 16, 2015)

Has GV sold out on selfridges already ?!?!


----------



## makeupsc87 (Jul 17, 2015)

Wattodolly said:


> Has GV sold out on selfridges already ?!?!


  Yes and it has been sold out since 6am! Really sad I didn't manage to get anything ;( ladies any ideas on how i might still be able to get these lipsticks? Any help is much appreciated


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Jul 17, 2015)

Wattodolly said:


> Has GV sold out on selfridges already ?!?!


  It hasn't even been released in Selfridges


----------



## Wattodolly (Jul 17, 2015)

Seriously, I thought it might be saying sold out just because they hadn't released it for sale yet!


----------



## makeupsc87 (Jul 17, 2015)

Wattodolly said:


> Seriously, I thought it might be saying sold out just because they hadn't released it for sale yet!


  That's what I thought but you can buy the lip gloss so I assume the lipsticks are sold out


----------



## Wattodolly (Jul 17, 2015)

I'm getting a bit desperate so I think I'm gonna stalk the selfridges site this morning just in case, I'll post on here if it changes


----------



## Zoeyxox (Jul 17, 2015)

I checked at 7 and everything was sold out. So disappointed!!!!


----------



## makeupsc87 (Jul 17, 2015)

Wattodolly said:


> I'm getting a bit desperate so I think I'm gonna stalk the selfridges site this morning just in case, I'll post on here if it changes


 Thank you! We would really appreciate if you let us know! Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Wattodolly (Jul 17, 2015)

I don't know where else to look, not sure which stores/counters will get GV?!?!


----------



## FashionDoll (Jul 17, 2015)

Just wanted to say sorry to anyone who missed out! I'm not sure if there's anywhere else to try. There's the Clearance Bin you could try?


----------



## Zoeyxox (Jul 17, 2015)

I'm gonna pop over to selfridges today and wait outside till it opens. Praying they'll have one or two that they recovered after yesterday


----------



## FashionDoll (Jul 17, 2015)

Zoeyxox said:


> I'm gonna pop over to selfridges today and wait outside till it opens. Praying they'll have one or two that they recovered after yesterday


  Good luck! Hope you're able to get what you're after!


----------



## Zoeyxox (Jul 17, 2015)

In other news, I ordered the Shadow Couture World Traveler by ABH today from Cult Beauty!


----------



## NiaEveral (Jul 17, 2015)

Aww I'm so peeved I missed this. I might go down to Selfridges myself as well.
  I can see they have the GV Lip Glaze on BrownThomas.com http://www.brownthomas.com/mac/m+8729a+8729c-giambattista-valli/icat/mac-giambattista-valli

  This is what I got told in the MAC Chat.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Jul 17, 2015)

Try Fenwicks, just bagged BB  Telephone: 020 7629 9161


----------



## NiaEveral (Jul 17, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Telephone: 020 7629 9161


  Were you able to reserve it or did you purchase it?


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Jul 17, 2015)

NiaEveral said:


> Were you able to reserve it or did you purchase it?


  Reserved it


----------



## NiaEveral (Jul 17, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Reserved it


  Thank you Marsha! Im going to try that right now!


----------



## Wattodolly (Jul 17, 2015)

I've given up, I've called every selfridges and they have completely sold out. I'll just have to save my money for the matt lip collection instead


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Jul 17, 2015)

Just had some info from MAC Fenwick (yes... I will be using them again for exclusives), Haute Dogs (released next month in UK) and Guo Pei (September) will be at Fenwick... I will never overlook that shop ever again


----------



## MissLiLaC (Jul 17, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Just had some info from MAC Fenwick (yes... I will be using them again for exclusives), Haute Dogs (released next month in UK) and Guo Pei (September) will be at Fenwick... I will never overlook that shop ever again


  Wow so soon and we havent even got Matte Lip yet


----------



## HaaronCavalli (Jul 21, 2015)

Any new releases this week ladies? I'm waiting so patiently for the matte lip collection, and the fix+ lol x


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Jul 21, 2015)

HaaronCavalli said:


> Any new releases this week ladies? I'm waiting so patiently for the matte lip collection, and the fix+ lol x


  Welcome to Specktra   Nothing yet. MAC usually release collections on the first Thursday of the month (in store) and online the week before


----------



## HaaronCavalli (Jul 21, 2015)

Aww thank you, love it here! Ahh lovely can't wait till it all comes out!


----------



## beautycool (Jul 21, 2015)

Hi rockin u can get aload of laura g items from qvc uk Hun  And she does a tsv which is really good value and items  Hope this helps xxx and anyone can have a qvc account Hun


----------



## beautycool (Jul 21, 2015)

We are off to florida next month  Cannot wait but having to do Disney all again  Great lol  I printed this countdown out and hubby put it on frame and does the countdown But we booked five out going  flights ATM and Nothing coming back yet as hubby wanted to spend a month there but I said let's see lol maybe three weeks again x  We be ging bk to our second home and same villa or same road


----------



## beautycool (Jul 21, 2015)

Says 33 now


----------



## rockin (Jul 25, 2015)

beautycool said:


> Hope this helps xxx and anyone can have a qvc account Hun


I've had a QVC account for some time and have bought a couple of Laura Geller things from them already, but have mostly been buying them from feelunique or lookfantastic until now (can't remember which offhand).  I'd rather buy them from Debenhams than QVC, though.

  Apologies for the late reply, I have been away on holiday for a week, to Great Yarmouth, with limited internet access.


----------



## beautycool (Jul 25, 2015)

rockin said:


> I've had a QVC account for some time and have bought a couple of Laura Geller things from them already, but have mostly been buying them from feelunique or lookfantastic until now (can't remember which offhand).  I'd rather buy them from Debenhams than QVC, though.  Apologies for the late reply, I have been away on holiday for a week, to Great Yarmouth, with limited internet access.


   Ah ok cool )   Ah everyone going away hope you had a brill time we are off to florida soon next month  It feels we the last to go away lol  Counting the days down with litlen on his Disney countdown


----------



## beautycool (Jul 25, 2015)

Love Yarmouth Hun I haven't been for a few years now though


----------



## Wattodolly (Jul 29, 2015)

Does anyone know if the mac matte lippies are being released online tomorrow? thanks


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Jul 29, 2015)

Wattodolly said:


> Does anyone know if the mac matte lippies are being released online tomorrow? thanks


  Not being released tomorrow, we'll have to wait until next month


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jul 29, 2015)

Debenhams has a £5 off when you buy two lip products offer. I just got Mac rosy rim lip pencil and the lip conditioner tube   It's not as good as their £5 off EACH lipstick like they did last year mind ;p I hoarded a load of Mac lippies ready for my sisters bday!


----------



## jennyap (Jul 29, 2015)

Wattodolly said:


> Does anyone know if the mac matte lippies are being released online tomorrow? thanks


  I know we've been told not, but I've got a funny feeling they might. Which are you interested in?


----------



## HaaronCavalli (Jul 29, 2015)

Has any one heard anything regarding not the Matte Lip collection launching tommorow? My local Mac store says it should be online tomorrow and in store 6th August, but I have heard so many dates regarding the launch, I know the fix+ will be up online tomorrow xx (wrote this before reading all the posts above) sorry x


----------



## MissLiLaC (Jul 29, 2015)

jennyap said:


> I know we've been told not, but I've got a funny feeling they might. Which are you interested in?


  Oh hope so  Weren't we supposed to be getting Cremesheen Pearl today?


----------



## MissLiLaC (Jul 29, 2015)

HaaronCavalli said:


> Has any one heard anything regarding not the Matte Lip collection launching tommorow? My local Mac store says it should be online tomorrow and in store 6th August, but I have heard so many dates regarding the launch, I know the fix+ will be up online tomorrow xx


  Yeah I've heard alot of conflicting info I have a feeling they're trying to hide the real date  looking forward to fix+ rose or coconut for me


----------



## BethRosexx (Jul 29, 2015)

Cant wait for fix+, coconut for me!


----------



## mkoparanova (Jul 29, 2015)

Do you know if they will be available on HoF, Debenhams, etc? And if they will be, when? I've been waiting to get Coconut and Rose for a long time but tomorrow morning I'm leaving for a place with no internet and I won't be back until next Thursday


----------



## jennyap (Jul 29, 2015)

MissLiLaC said:


> Oh hope so  Weren't we supposed to be getting Cremesheen Pearl today?


  Pretty much always a Thursday, so that should be tomorrow too I reckon. Just hoping that both the Matte lip & Cremesheen Pearl are perm over here, I'd prefer to Back to Mac for them if I can.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Jul 29, 2015)

jennyap said:


> Pretty much always a Thursday, so that should be tomorrow too I reckon. Just hoping that both the Matte lip & Cremesheen Pearl are perm over here, I'd prefer to Back to Mac for them if I can.


  Matte Lip perm, and so is Cremesheen Pearl


----------



## jennyap (Jul 29, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Matte Lip perm, and so is Cremesheen Pearl


  For sure in the UK? I never believe it until it goes live, been caught out like that too many times before. If so, yay!!


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Jul 29, 2015)

jennyap said:


> For sure in the UK? I never believe it until it goes live, been caught out like that too many times before. If so, yay!!


  I'm gonna play a game of find the triangle when they launch


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Jul 29, 2015)

I did a Mac chat yesterday and they said end of July (tomorrow) or beginning of August (next Thursday) for matte lip


----------



## MissLiLaC (Jul 29, 2015)

jennyap said:


> Pretty much always a Thursday, so that should be tomorrow too I reckon. Just hoping that both the Matte lip & Cremesheen Pearl are perm over here, I'd prefer to Back to Mac for them if I can.


  Oh sorry i thought today was Thursday for some reason!


----------



## MissLiLaC (Jul 29, 2015)

jennyap said:


> Pretty much always a Thursday, so that should be tomorrow too I reckon. Just hoping that both the Matte lip & Cremesheen Pearl are perm over here, I'd prefer to Back to Mac for them if I can.


  Yeah I would like to B2M for them too but do we have to wait 2 weeks?


----------



## dancewithme (Jul 29, 2015)

I got 10 of the matte lipsticks when they first came out in the us - but they're all still sitting in their boxes waiting for winter! They just don't strike me as summer colours. Also, I have no idea why I got matte royal. Other than IHADTOHAVEIT - the usual reason for most of my mac impulse purchases!


----------



## jennyap (Jul 29, 2015)

MissLiLaC said:


> Yeah I would like to B2M for them too but do we have to wait 2 weeks?


  Yeah probably. I'm ok with that though if it means getting them free


----------



## MissLiLaC (Jul 29, 2015)

jennyap said:


> Yeah probably. I'm ok with that though if it means getting them free


  Ah ok hope they don't sell out quick


----------



## rockin (Jul 29, 2015)

The MAC UK website says  "M.A.C is currently being updated".

  New products, or are we getting the new style website?


----------



## MissLiLaC (Jul 29, 2015)

rockin said:


> The MAC UK website says  "M.A.C is currently being updated".  New products, or are we getting the new style website?


  Oh noo not the new website


----------



## rockin (Jul 30, 2015)

Phew, luckily we don't have the new website yet.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Jul 30, 2015)

MissLiLaC said:


> Oh noo not the new website


  Our worse nightmare is happening


----------



## Clareypie (Jul 30, 2015)

Looks like I have another week to save more money for the Matte lip collection then!


----------



## Wattodolly (Jul 30, 2015)

I'm stalking the mac website just incase they release anything today!


----------



## Ode (Jul 30, 2015)

I know Mac Chat isn't always accurate but I did one anyway. They told me we should expect the new fix+ extenstions, veluxe a trois, look in a box, electric cool, new cremesheen and blushers. Matte Lip not until August... Which is the only one I've been waiting for!!!!!!


----------



## MissLiLaC (Jul 30, 2015)

Ode said:


> I know Mac Chat isn't always accurate but I did one anyway. They told me we should expect the new fix+ extenstions, veluxe a trois, look in a box, electric cool, new cremesheen and blushers. Matte Lip not until August... Which is the only one I've been waiting for!!!!!!


  Me too~~ but I might console myself with a cremesheen pearl lippie in the meantime


----------



## BethRosexx (Jul 30, 2015)

starting to get impatient now


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Jul 30, 2015)

BethRosexx said:


> starting to get impatient now:meh:


  Sorry to say (type) this... I hope it launches tomorrow, due to nothing good in the bank lol


----------



## Wattodolly (Jul 30, 2015)

Mac chat have confirmed they have a few launches later this aft, so I'll just have to wait!


----------



## Clareypie (Jul 30, 2015)

Ohhhhhh!!  That would make me happy, I NEED Royal, Stone and Instigator, I'm thankful that they're going to be perm!


----------



## BethRosexx (Jul 30, 2015)

look in a box and electric cool are on the site map


----------



## BethRosexx (Jul 30, 2015)

everything else is on the site map now too


----------



## rockin (Jul 30, 2015)

I got my order in.  Trying to keep the cost down as I've had a hard drive die on my computer, and it might cost me a lot of money to have the data retrieved. Unfortunately, the drive contained family photos, emails, family tree (recently updated), financial stuff and all my databases, including my makeup datebases 

  I kept meaning to do backups, but kept forgetting to actually do them.  I will in future, though.  I hope everyone can learn from my mistake, and remember to back up any important data they have.


----------



## MissLiLaC (Jul 30, 2015)

rockin said:


> I got my order in.  Trying to keep the cost down as I've had a hard drive die on my computer, and it might cost me a lot of money to have the data retrieved. Unfortunately, the drive contained family photos, emails, family tree (recently updated), financial stuff and all my databases, including my makeup datebases   I kept meaning to do backups, but kept forgetting to actually do them.  I will in future, though.  I hope everyone can learn from my mistake, and remember to back up any important data they have.


  Sorry about that


----------



## oliviahood96 (Jul 30, 2015)

Anyone else manage to get the limited edition fix+? I got the lavender one, tried to get the coconut one as well, it was in my basket then got removed as it had sold out during the time I was deciding what else I wanted to order! :'(


----------



## rockin (Jul 30, 2015)

oliviahood96 said:


> Anyone else manage to get the limited edition fix+? I got the lavender one, tried to get the coconut one as well, it was in my basket then got removed as it had sold out during the time I was deciding what else I wanted to order! :'(


  I ordered the coconut and the yuzu.  I'm surprised the Fix+ has sold out so quickly


----------



## BethRosexx (Jul 30, 2015)

oliviahood96 said:


> Anyone else manage to get the limited edition fix+? I got the lavender one, tried to get the coconut one as well, it was in my basket then got removed as it had sold out during the time I was deciding what else I wanted to order! :'(


  i managed to get one, i wanted them all haha!


----------



## NiaEveral (Jul 30, 2015)

Just wondering since the next lipstick collection (Mattes) and the this collection Cremesheen Pearl are going to be permanent.... are any lines of lipstick going to be discontinued from MAC?

  I just purchased some of the looks in the boxes. The Pretty Natural because I missed out the Nude box from earlier and the Eyes on because I actually haven't tried many MAC eye products with exception to eyeshadows. I might go and order the Yuzu Fix+ and some of the lippies - Coral Koi, Nippon or Sweet Sakuro.


----------



## BethRosexx (Aug 5, 2015)

Got my mac order today, was a little surprised when I opened the box to find heaux was a amplified creme!


----------



## NiaEveral (Aug 5, 2015)

BethRosexx said:


> Got my mac order today, was a little surprised when I opened the box to find heaux was a amplified creme!


  Yeah, I only realised that before I ordered it because of Temptalia sneak peak. Is the colour still the same as the original , do you know?


----------



## MissLiLaC (Aug 5, 2015)

BethRosexx said:


> Got my mac order today, was a little surprised when I opened the box to find heaux was a amplified creme!


  Started off as a cremesheen, then it was an amplified, and now it's amplified creme  are ya liking it?


----------



## MissLiLaC (Aug 5, 2015)

NiaEveral said:


> Yeah, I only realised that before I ordered it because of Temptalia sneak peak. Is the colour still the same as the original , do you know?









 Courtesy of @dupethat on Instagram


----------



## rockin (Aug 5, 2015)

My order arrived today  Well, 2 orders as I gave in and placed a second order to get Heaux.  Heaux arrived, but the Prolongwear shadow that I ordered with it was missing from the package despite being shown on the delivery note as despatched.  I phoned, and the lady confirmed that the Prolongwear shadow had gone out of stock and was shown on their system as not having been sent.

  I'm liking Heaux - it's not as dark as I feared it might be, and I'm just happy for it not to be a matte.  I'm also liking the Fix+ in both Coconut and Yuzu,  Fabulous Three, Flowerscope and the Electric Cool eyeshadows that I bought.


----------



## MissLiLaC (Aug 5, 2015)

rockin said:


> My order arrived today  Well, 2 orders as I gave in and placed a second order to get Heaux.  Heaux arrived, but the Prolongwear shadow that I ordered with it was missing from the package despite being shown on the delivery note as despatched.  I phoned, and the lady confirmed that the Prolongwear shadow had gone out of stock and was shown on their system as not having been sent.  I'm liking Heaux - it's not as dark as I feared it might be, and I'm just happy for it not to be a matte.  I'm also liking the Fix+ in both Coconut and Yuzu,  Fabulous Three, Flowerscope and the Electric Cool eyeshadows that I bought.


  Glad you're liking your new goodies  I'm hoping to pick up Fix+ coconut or rose in store tomorrow~~ How strong is the coconut scent?


----------



## rockin (Aug 5, 2015)

MissLiLaC said:


> Glad you're liking your new goodies  I'm hoping to pick up Fix+ coconut or rose in store tomorrow~~ How strong is the coconut scent?


It's not very strong, but it definitely smells of coconut.  You probably wouldn't want something with a strong fragrance on your face, anyway.


----------



## PeachTwist (Aug 5, 2015)

Managed to get Yuzu Fix+ but I'm hoping to pick up Rose when it launches on Debenhams.. or is the collection MAC Exclusive?

  How does Yuzu smell, rockin?


----------



## MissLiLaC (Aug 5, 2015)

rockin said:


> It's not very strong, but it definitely smells of coconut.  You probably wouldn't want something with a strong fragrance on your face, anyway.


  Yeah probably not


----------



## rockin (Aug 5, 2015)

PeachTwist said:


> Managed to get Yuzu Fix+ but I'm hoping to pick up Rose when it launches on Debenhams.. or is the collection MAC Exclusive?
> 
> How does Yuzu smell, rockin?


I'm no good at describing smells, but it's quite light and fresh-smelling.  I've just sprayed it on my face, and I can't really smell it there.  I can see myself using this a lot.  Sprayed on my arm for testing, I'd say it smells lighter than original Fix+


----------



## rockin (Aug 5, 2015)

Fix+ Extensions, Veluxe A Trois and Cremesheen Pearl are up on Debenhams.  No Electric Cool yet, though, apart from what they already had from before, and no Sweet Sakura.


----------



## beautycool (Aug 6, 2015)

Hi there as this is a uk thread does anyone mind if I post a online petition to sign to help my little boys nursery to stay open please  I be very much greatful .   We only have three nurserys in the area and if they take away one means we have two  So what about the children from the nursery that's trying to close where will they go including my child if the other two are filled up ?  Ps my little one come on really well there  And his not shy at nursery much now the teachers have really helped him .  Also the nursery has been there for 14 years or so   So please can you find the time to sign please thank you   https://www.change.org/p/bramshott-bramshott-and-liphook-parish-council-save-the-willows-nursery-school?recruiter=356337328&utm_source=share_petition&utm_medium=whatsapp


----------



## beautycool (Aug 6, 2015)

If not allowed I understand  But thought I post in the uk thread  But also if I did make another thread no one would be bothered to go to another thread to sign it if that makes sense  Where as everyone can see it here .   Thank you it's important for me to reach 100 it's only been done since last night  And I have 29 signed already  Thank you


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Aug 6, 2015)

10MSE30 gets you £10 off an order over £30 at feel unique, ends today  I got the new Lancome Hypnose Volume a Porter mascara and a Bioderma face cream


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Aug 6, 2015)

Then I was naughty and did another order on a different email account to use the code again for Lancôme Belle de Teint


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 6, 2015)

kerry-jane88 said:


> 10MSE30 gets you £10 off an order over £30, ends today  I got the new Lancome Hypnose Volume a Porter mascara and a Bioderma face cream


  Where is that? Debenhams?


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Aug 6, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Where is that? Debenhams?


  Oops! Feel unique!


----------



## beautycool (Aug 6, 2015)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Oops! Feel unique!


  You said feel unique in your first post Hun


----------



## beautycool (Aug 6, 2015)

kerry-jane88 said:


> 10MSE30 gets you £10 off an order over £30 at feel unique, ends today  I got the new Lancome Hypnose Volume a Porter mascara and a Bioderma face cream


  See lol


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Aug 6, 2015)

beautycool said:


> See lol


  Yeah I edited it!


----------



## beautycool (Aug 6, 2015)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Yeah I edited it!


  Ohhhhh I thought it was me going flaming mad lol and thiking it's there lol lol )))


----------



## Wattodolly (Aug 6, 2015)

I used that code and got the smoky naked palette for £28


----------



## BethRosexx (Aug 6, 2015)

Bought a ysl lipstick and sigma brush with the code!


----------



## MissLiLaC (Aug 6, 2015)

Happy shopping lovelies  I picked up rose Fix+ in store, love it


----------



## BethRosexx (Aug 7, 2015)

MissLiLaC said:


> Happy shopping lovelies  I picked up rose Fix+ in store, love it


  I haven't tried mine yet, might try it today!


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Aug 7, 2015)

I got my cucumber and coconut fix+ as well and i really love them. I'm not even that much of a coconut fan. I might get the yuzu one too. I really hate lavender and rose smells so they are definite skips. I wish they'd make them all permanent. as Fix+ is such a popular product.

  The lady at the MAC counter in House Of Fraser said matte lip in stores next week but i can't see that happening as they aren't even online yet unless they release them the same day as they are perm.

  Gutted i missed the Feel Unique offer


----------



## Wattodolly (Aug 7, 2015)

I think the feel unique offer finishes at midnight tonight so u might not have missed it?!?!


----------



## BethRosexx (Aug 7, 2015)

mushroomteagirl said:


> I got my cucumber and coconut fix+ as well and i really love them. I'm not even that much of a coconut fan. I might get the yuzu one too. I really hate lavender and rose smells so they are definite skips. I wish they'd make them all permanent. as Fix+ is such a popular product.  The lady at the MAC counter in House Of Fraser said matte lip in stores next week but i can't see that happening as they aren't even online yet unless they release them the same day as they are perm.  Gutted i missed the Feel Unique offer


  I used the feel unique code earlier


----------



## rockin (Aug 9, 2015)

Do we know if HoF or Debenhams will be getting the Electric Cool collection?


----------



## rockin (Aug 10, 2015)

I've just done a Live Chat, and she told me that Electric Cool will be on counters this Thursday.  Typical that I have to go out that day, to collect my daughter's exam results, but I'm hoping they won't sell out too quickly online (my only option as there are no MAC counters near me).  I have Debenhams vouchers to spend.


----------



## xkassx (Aug 11, 2015)

I managed to get coconut, yuzu and rose and got to say they are my favourite out the bunch, didn't like cucumber or lavender, now waiting for the matte lip collection!!!


----------



## BethRosexx (Aug 12, 2015)

Saw the staff collecting the matte lipsticks and doing the display for the matte lip collection today at the mac counter


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (Aug 12, 2015)

Matte lip and electric cool are up on Debenhams.  Men love mystery is showing sold out tho.


----------



## xkassx (Aug 12, 2015)

MakeMeUp79 said:


> Matte lip and electric cool are up on Debenhams.  Men love mystery is showing sold out tho.


  Thank you !! I've Just ordered mine, I didn't fancy stalking the Mac site all day lol


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (Aug 13, 2015)

The electric cool are £16 on Debenhams but £15.50 on HOF


----------



## Ode (Aug 13, 2015)

It's up on Mac's site!


----------



## beautycool (Aug 13, 2015)

Can't find them apart from the other lipsticks on my email I cannot even click on the pic to take me to the mac site to the matte lipsticks madness I had tried like 20 mins ago or when ever  It just says click here to find nearest store  Glad I don't want or need any of them


----------



## beautycool (Aug 13, 2015)

Found them  but not fussed lol


----------



## Ode (Aug 13, 2015)

http://www.maccosmetics.co.uk/whats_new/14862/New-Collections/The-Matte-Lip/index.tmpl  Here's the link if it helps


----------



## beautycool (Aug 13, 2015)

Ode said:


> http://www.maccosmetics.co.uk/whats_new/14862/New-Collections/The-Matte-Lip/index.tmpl  Here's the link if it helps


  Hi thank u Hun but did find )) what were the most pop colours or limited ed were there  I don't know much  Whirl ? Velvet teddy wasn't velvet teddy out before in a nother finish  I lost my luv for mac months ago


----------



## BethRosexx (Aug 13, 2015)

Picked up whirl and noticed that pinch o peach blush was back on debenhams so got that too!


----------



## Ode (Aug 13, 2015)

I noticed that stone went quite quickly on debenhams and john lewis websites then whirl. I managed to get them through Mac. I am thinking about getting Persistence too, hopefully that doesn't sell out before I do! Hope everyone gets what they want, this collection has been a long time coming.


----------



## Zoeyxox (Aug 13, 2015)

Just ordered Stone and Whirl. I feel like they'll be the most popular


----------



## mkoparanova (Aug 13, 2015)

Are they going to be permanent in the UK?


----------



## beautycool (Aug 13, 2015)

Velvet teddy is that a newbie in matte as it's always not in stock in duty free !!! Along with whirl and sour lip liner lol  Actually I may want velvet teddy mm whirl maybe I see if I can get them duty free gatwick if avaible  there as never are at heathrow  Or in the USA when I go hopefully they be in the us in shops arghh so I can test them first  I'm not fussed if I don't get them though


----------



## BethRosexx (Aug 13, 2015)

Feel unique have got a sale on


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Aug 13, 2015)

Ended up ordering MR over the phone. Was trying to do the click and collect on the MAC website... Got fed up   But I did pick up MLM, and I'm rushing home just to try it on


----------



## Wattodolly (Aug 14, 2015)

I ordered mac whirl and tropic tonic lipsticks from debenhams so excited to collect them, as Bethrose mentioned above feel unique have a good sale on and if you use code : 'together' it will give you am extra 10% off! I just ordered a couple of a Burberry single shadows for £16 each !


----------



## Ode (Aug 14, 2015)

Wattodolly said:


> I ordered mac whirl and tropic tonic lipsticks from debenhams so excited to collect them, as Bethrose mentioned above feel unique have a good sale on and if you use code : 'together' it will give you am extra 10% off! I just ordered a couple of a Burberry single shadows for £16 each !


AHHH! Wish I had seen this code! I literally just placed an order... then looked here!!! Haha, oh well I know for next time to look here before I do anything... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Thanks for posting though


----------



## BethRosexx (Aug 15, 2015)

My whirl lipstick has arrived this morning, looks lovely


----------



## Wattodolly (Aug 19, 2015)

Not sure anyone is interested but Space NK have a discount code, use Discover50 for orders over £40 and get £10 off also you can use code Nars20 and it gets you a free 3ml sample of the new Nars mascara too and it isn't released until next month! I ordered a Nars Audicious lippy and beauty blender set with cleanser got the free mascara and picked 4 free samples for £34 free delivery too!!!!


----------



## beautycool (Aug 19, 2015)

How much is the Beauty blender set you bought Hun


----------



## Wattodolly (Aug 19, 2015)

Hi, the beautyblender set with small solid cleanser was £20 and the nars Audicious lippy was £24 with £10 off it was £34 total then all the freebies!


----------



## beautycool (Aug 19, 2015)

Hi there thank you  I just wanted to know , I'm off on my hols in a couple of days so I cannot order anything anyhows


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Aug 19, 2015)

Wattodolly said:


> Not sure anyone is interested but Space NK have a discount code, use Discover50 for orders over £40 and get £10 off also you can use code Nars20 and it gets you a free 3ml sample of the new Nars mascara too and it isn't released until next month! I ordered a Nars Audicious lippy and beauty blender set with cleanser got the free mascara and picked 4 free samples for £34 free delivery too!!!!


  Thank you so much for this! I picked up a Laura Mercier radiance primer and a Kiehl's creme de corps. I only paid £25 all in as I had £10 worth of Ndulge rewards i didn't even know about ha!

  Interested to try the Nars mascara as from what i've read so far it's getting quite mixed reviews so very appreciative of being able to try a sample first. The best one i have tried so far is MAC gIgablack lash as my eyes tend to water like a beeyotch so it's usually panda central otherwise. I still get a few smudges with that one by the end of the day but much much better than the alternative.


----------



## Erinaceina (Aug 24, 2015)

I'm really done with ordering stuff with Debenhams. I ordered the LE Guerlain lipstick  in Rosy Silk and they cancelled the order because it was out of stock. I get that occasionally things go out of stock just as someone orders them, but I've never had this happen with John Lewis or House of Fraser, and it's the third time this has happened to me with Debenhams - the second time in a row, in fact. To make matters worse, I didn't get any email (my fault, the emails were going to a defunct address), and it doesn't indicate on the orders page when an order has been cancelled.

  Of course, I didn't do the sensible thing and save the refunded money. I went to Boots and got a Dior lipstick and eyeshadow.


----------



## BethRosexx (Aug 24, 2015)

Erinaceina said:


> I'm really done with ordering stuff with Debenhams. I ordered the LE Guerlain lipstick  in Rosy Silk and they cancelled the order because it was out of stock. I get that occasionally things go out of stock just as someone orders them, but I've never had this happen with John Lewis or House of Fraser, and it's the third time this has happened to me with Debenhams - the second time in a row, in fact. To make matters worse, I didn't get any email (my fault, the emails were going to a defunct address), and it doesn't indicate on the orders page when an order has been cancelled.  Of course, I didn't do the sensible thing and save the refunded money. I went to Boots and got a Dior lipstick and eyeshadow.


  Same thing happened to me on debenhams a couple of weeks ago!


----------



## kirstw91 (Aug 24, 2015)

Erinaceina said:


> I'm really done with ordering stuff with Debenhams. I ordered the LE Guerlain lipstick  in Rosy Silk and they cancelled the order because it was out of stock. I get that occasionally things go out of stock just as someone orders them, but I've never had this happen with John Lewis or House of Fraser, and it's the third time this has happened to me with Debenhams - the second time in a row, in fact. To make matters worse, I didn't get any email (my fault, the emails were going to a defunct address), and it doesn't indicate on the orders page when an order has been cancelled.  Of course, I didn't do the sensible thing and save the refunded money. I went to Boots and got a Dior lipstick and eyeshadow.





BethRosexx said:


> Same thing happened to me on debenhams a couple of weeks ago!


  Same here, I ordered four of the Mac Matte Lipsticks, I got emails saying that I was given a refund because the order was cancelled.


----------



## Ode (Aug 27, 2015)

Just did a mac chat and was told we should expect Vamplify, Studio Waterweight foundation, Haute dogs and trend forecast spring!


----------



## jennyap (Aug 27, 2015)

Ode said:


> Just did a mac chat and was told we should expect Vamplify, Studio Waterweight foundation, Haute dogs and trend forecast spring!


  Yep, they're all up I think. They're not under new collections yet, but you can get to them from the promo images on the front page, or the site map. 

  Sorry, trend forecast spring isn't there that I can see. The others are though.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Aug 27, 2015)

jennyap said:


> Yep, they're all up I think. They're not under new collections yet, but you can get to them from the promo images on the front page, or the site map.   Sorry, trend forecast spring isn't there that I can see. The others are though.


  They're up. Just ordered She-Rebel (again) and Great Dame


----------



## NiaEveral (Aug 27, 2015)

kirstw91 said:


> Same here, I ordered four of the Mac Matte Lipsticks, I got emails saying that I was given a refund because the order was cancelled.


  I did a Click and Collect with Debenhams recently and on the day I was meant to pick it up, they sent me a message saying there was a delay but I could pick it up shortly. One week later I had heard nothing from them. I had to email them to get it sorted. Debenhams customer service has been real sloppy lately.


----------



## NiaEveral (Aug 27, 2015)

I can see a new link for the Brooke Candy Lipsticks but the items aren't up yet... Might pick up Which Witch. I have far too many Reds to even look at the other one.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Aug 27, 2015)

NiaEveral said:


> I can see a new link for the Brooke Candy Lipsticks but the items aren't up yet... Might pick up Which Witch. I have far too many Reds to even look at the other one.


  Saw that last night. I'm 50/50 about WW


----------



## kirstw91 (Aug 28, 2015)

NiaEveral said:


> I did a Click and Collect with Debenhams recently and on the day I was meant to pick it up, they sent me a message saying there was a delay but I could pick it up shortly. One week later I had heard nothing from them. I had to email them to get it sorted. Debenhams customer service has been real sloppy lately.


  I think that their systems are playing up. I definitely won't be relying on Debenhams for limited edition products.  





NiaEveral said:


> I can see a new link for the Brooke Candy Lipsticks but the items aren't up yet... Might pick up Which Witch. I have far too many Reds to even look at the other one.





Marsha Pomells said:


> Saw that last night. I'm 50/50 about WW


  I saw that aswell, I'll probably get both because I have no self control.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Aug 28, 2015)

kirstw91 said:


> I think that their systems are playing up. I definitely won't be relying on Debenhams for limited edition products.  I saw that aswell, I'll probably get both because I have no self control.


  I'm not fussed with MC, seeing that I own reds similar to it. It's the packaging (well, the box really) that's not doing it for me


----------



## BethRosexx (Aug 28, 2015)

On a no buy from mac at the moment so 0 products for me haha


----------



## kirstw91 (Aug 28, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> I'm not fussed with MC, seeing that I own reds similar to it. It's the packaging (well, the box really) that's not doing it for me


  I have mixed feelings about the box. I have a few reds but not too many, they are all matte though so it might be a nice change.


----------



## Ode (Aug 28, 2015)

NiaEveral said:


> I can see a new link for the Brooke Candy Lipsticks but the items aren't up yet... Might pick up Which Witch. I have far too many Reds to even look at the other one.





Marsha Pomells said:


> Saw that last night. I'm 50/50 about WW





kirstw91 said:


> I saw that aswell, I'll probably get both because I have no self control.


  Is this on the Mac uk website?


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Aug 28, 2015)

Ode said:


> Is this on the Mac uk website?


  Nope. There was a link to the lipsticks on there last night. Not there now and we're not due these until October


----------



## Ode (Aug 28, 2015)

Thanks Marsha!


----------



## MissLiLaC (Aug 28, 2015)

Just a few bits from Vamplify which I'll be checking/picking up in store~~


----------



## rockin (Aug 29, 2015)

Skipping Haute Dogs as nothing really appeals to me, other than the brushes, and they are just too expensive to justify.

  Skipping Vamplify, because I'm not really a lipgloss girl, and I rarely use the pencils I already have. 

  I did order the gold eye gloss and the 196 foundation brush, though. 

  I have to keep my makeup expenditure down as the data retrieval from my dead hard drive cost an arm and a leg, and I'll be paying the credit card off for some time yet.  On top of that, I've had to buy an external hard drive for future backups.

  I won't be getting the Brooke Candy lipsticks either.  I need to hold back for those items that I really want, especially with the Christmas collections looming.


----------



## rockin (Aug 31, 2015)

Celestial Nights will be exclusive to Selfridges in October  http://britishbeautyblogger.com/makeup/mac-celestial-nights-2/


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Aug 31, 2015)

Please read this asap, as this will affect all of us that uses this website:-  http://www.specktra.net/t/192014/will-you-help-save-specktra#post_3011000


----------



## beautycool (Aug 31, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Please read this asap, as this will affect all of us that uses this website:-  http://www.specktra.net/t/192014/will-you-help-save-specktra#post_3011000


  Have just donated xx  Thanks for posting it otherwise wouldn't of known x


----------



## makeupsc87 (Sep 1, 2015)

Vamplify is up on house of Fraser website if anyone is interested


----------



## Zoeyxox (Sep 1, 2015)

makeupsc87 said:


> Vamplify is up on house of Fraser website if anyone is interested


  Oh you're such an angel!!! Got my hands on Tuned In!


----------



## Zoeyxox (Sep 3, 2015)

Vamplify is up on selfridges now ladies!


----------



## makeupsc87 (Sep 5, 2015)

Does anyone know when vamplify will be up on the debenhans website? It's been on there since yesterday but everything is listed currently out of stock ;(


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 14, 2015)

Hello Ladies!

  Long time no speak!  Does anyone know if the Urban Decay Spectrum palette is coming to the UK? Also, any info about the new Vice palette release (date, retailer, etc.)? Thanks.


----------



## rockin (Sep 14, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> Long time no speak!  Does anyone know if the Urban Decay Spectrum palette is coming to the UK? Also, any info about the new Vice palette release (date, retailer, etc.)? Thanks.


Hi Anita 

  I'm keen for news of the new Vice palette, too.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Sep 14, 2015)

rockin said:


> Hi Anita
> 
> I'm keen for news of the new Vice palette, too.


  Welcome back Anita 

  British Beauty Blogger did a Periscope about this, it's going to be £42 if i recall correctly and launch in October at the usual retailers. ETA: There's also a blog post: http://britishbeautyblogger.com/makeup/urban-decay-vice-palette-4/

  As for the Spectrum Palette I don't see why we shouldn't get it unless you have heard otherwise?


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 14, 2015)

mushroomteagirl said:


> Welcome back Anita
> 
> British Beauty Blogger did a Periscope about this, it's going to be £42 if i recall correctly and launch in October at the usual retailers. ETA: There's also a blog post: http://britishbeautyblogger.com/makeup/urban-decay-vice-palette-4/
> 
> As for the Spectrum Palette I don't see why we shouldn't get it unless you have heard otherwise?


  Thank you!

  I haven't heard otherwise, only heard that it will be a UD online exclusive in the US, but apparently it's up on the Sephora website too, but only for VIPs. Just trying to decide whether or not to order from the US. While I like the Vice Palette, I LOVE the Spectrum palette!


----------



## MissLiLaC (Sep 14, 2015)

Hey lovelies was reading a beauty article today, and saw the new Mac Fluidline Pen feautured :  http://www.instyle.co.uk/beauty/tips/eye-makeup-for-small-eyes-get-bigger-peepers-in-seconds?utm_campaign=smalleyes&utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=social Courtesy of Instyle.co.uk  Will be grabbing it!!


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Sep 14, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> It's only vib as a preview it will be available for everyone soon. They said the same thing anyway about that wende palette and that came out over here even in the usual places    Thank you!  I haven't heard otherwise, only heard that it will be a UD online exclusive in the US, but apparently it's up on the Sephora website too, but only for VIPs. Just trying to decide whether or not to order from the US. While I like the Vice Palette, I LOVE the Spectrum palette!


----------



## rockin (Sep 15, 2015)

Just looked at Temptalia's swatches, and it appears I already have most of the colours that are in the Spectrum palette, so it's not worth it for me.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 15, 2015)

rockin said:


> Just looked at Temptalia's swatches, and it appears I already have most of the colours that are in the Spectrum palette, so it's not worth it for me.


  Yeah, me too, but it's so pretty!  I don't buy much make up nowadays, so I'm going to treat myself to this.


----------



## rockin (Sep 15, 2015)

Just seen that Debenhams has the Clinique Christmas sets in already.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 17, 2015)

I got a reply from BBB about the Spectrum palette and she says we're getting it, but she doesn't know when yet. I'll let you know when I hear from her. 

  Since we're getting it, I'm not going to order it from the US, so now I'm just contemplating whether or not to order the Too Faced Sephora exclusive set. I know we won't be getting that for sure, we never do.


----------



## Joni (Sep 17, 2015)

Any word on when the MAC Guo Pei collection will hit the UK? I've been searching the net but haven't turned up any new info. Thanks


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Sep 18, 2015)

Hey ladies

  Please check this out, if you haven't donated already, please do...

  http://www.specktra.net/t/192014/will-you-help-save-specktra


----------



## rockin (Sep 19, 2015)

"The Beauty Store" in Maidstone is closing down next weekend, so I went in there today to see if there were any bargains.  My daughter picked up some 25p and 50p nail polishes, and I picked up Boujoir Liner Pinceau eyeliners in brown and gold for £2 each, and a Guerlain eye and lip palette called "La Sélection Couleur" for £20.  It's this one here  http://joeychong.com/2012/01/12/guerlain-la-selection-couleur-makeup-palette/


----------



## beautycool (Sep 19, 2015)

Has anyone seen the Disney brush sets and Disney book type palettes   from Walgreens macigicient and ursula and it cannot think of the other name evil something  All from Walgreens my friend has got me the macifient brush set  the ursala brush set and the evil something or other beauty book palete  I cannot wait to get them but prob wait for more items before I have them shipped by her


----------



## rockin (Sep 23, 2015)

Boots are putting out their Christmas range already.  They've not put much out yet in our store, but I did see Soap & Glory sets, including makeup sets, and some Pantone makeup sets.  There were no catalogues out yet, but I'm sure it won't be long.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 23, 2015)

rockin said:


> Boots are putting out their Christmas range already.  They've not put much out yet in our store, but I did see Soap & Glory sets, including makeup sets, and some Pantone makeup sets.  There were no catalogues out yet, but I'm sure it won't be long.


  I just got a letter about their first shopping event on the 1st October. However, I'm barely buying any make up nowadays and what I buy tends to be high end like Guerlain and Urban Decay, or Mac sometimes. So I'll be skipping that.


----------



## Erinaceina (Sep 23, 2015)

I just bought Meteorites in the 10% off sale at HoF and I'll be putting it away until my birthday. I really hope that I'm one of the people who this product works for, because I'd hate to spend all this money on a face powder which was just meh.


----------



## rockin (Sep 24, 2015)

M.A.Cnificent Me! is up


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (Sep 24, 2015)

rockin said:


> M.A.Cnificent Me! is up


  Is this going to be in Debenhams, HOF  etc?


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Sep 24, 2015)

MakeMeUp79 said:


> Is this going to be in Debenhams, HOF etc?


  I'm sure i read somewhere that some shades would be online exclusives but i may be wrong...


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (Sep 24, 2015)

mushroomteagirl said:


> I'm sure i read somewhere that some shades would be online exclusives but i may be wrong...


  Thanks for that.


----------



## MissLiLaC (Sep 24, 2015)

mushroomteagirl said:


> I'm sure i read somewhere that some shades would be online exclusives but i may be wrong...


  Oh really?? Hope the mattenes are in store


----------



## NiaEveral (Sep 24, 2015)

I bought all the Mattenes. I'm a sucker for purple.... Im still looking at the rest of the lippies


----------



## rockin (Sep 28, 2015)

I'm a bit miffed.  I had an email from MAC on 26th, saying my order had been dispatched, then just now I received another email, saying that Well Behaved eyeshadow was out of stock!


----------



## beautycool (Sep 28, 2015)

I don't order any Mac ATM I'm more into high ends and especially the Christian l lippys  atm  I so cannot be dealing with mac and what's come out so far I find is the same sort of thing as other collections in the past it's all the same  Have seen some of the Xmas sets I think I may get a ougment set I always miss out on them and never bought any last year  And the powders that are due to come out soon and blushes in the limited ed packaging look ok . But I doubt I be buying  The last few coll have been bit meh!!!  Where it's been the same sort of things / colours  Missed out on the fix plus stuff boo hoo just wasn't interested then then when I was it was all gone lol apart from one or two in house of fraser before I went on holiday to he us But I didn't want that one  I checked in macys gone  But I didn't check with the mac shop in the actual florida mall so maybe they been sold out maybe not I dunna .  I'm happy with my mac coll as it is atm I'm going after the items I actually want now from tom ford etc  I was bothered about mac all time now I'm not  And I totally hate the USA website too lol !!!!  I hope you get it sorted rockin I just don't think mac deserves any of our monies being how many cock ups they do each time there are limited ed items etc  They just don't make enough !!!


----------



## beautycool (Sep 28, 2015)

rockin said:


> I'm a bit miffed.  I had an email from MAC on 26th, saying my order had been dispatched, then just now I received another email, saying that Well Behaved eyeshadow was out of stock!


  Mmmmm maybe they sent your order out Hun before it showed the out of stock  And now they sent a email through to say out if stock  Hopefully it's on the way to you ))  I shouldn't worry asking as you get it have you tried calling them   Mac customer service I have never had a problem with them  I give them that much xx)) one thing I did like about mac   Is it a email just to you or to everyone a standard email to say it's out of stock  If that makes sense


----------



## rockin (Sep 28, 2015)

beautycool said:


> If that makes sense


  Just to me, saying it's out of stock and they're refunding me for that item.  I just don't understand why they don't tell you that on the order dispatch email.


----------



## beautycool (Sep 28, 2015)

rockin said:


> Just to me, saying it's out of stock and they're refunding me for that item.  I just don't understand why they don't tell you that on the order dispatch email.


  Suppose they are behind sometimes so like you get the email dispatch thinking you got all your items then you get a email to say refund on one item or wot not yep that's the way mac works I know weird isn't it  When any other company would charge u only for what u have lol it's mad and that's how I don't like being treated  Anyhows maybe u have got it and some customer service person has refunded you too and sent u the email by accident I don't know lol incompetent maybe xx


----------



## beautycool (Sep 28, 2015)

That be ace though rockin recieving your item and getting a refund how cool  Fingers crossed you get the item too lol


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Sep 28, 2015)

I also got the email saying my order was dispatched then another today saying well behaved was out of stock and would be getting a refund


----------



## beautycool (Sep 30, 2015)

Oh no !!! Sorry to hear that Hun xx


----------



## kirstw91 (Sep 30, 2015)

Mac ended up giving me a refund on Strutting Fabulous, I didn't get any emails or anything, I checked my online bank and there was a refund from them, I had to wait until my parcel came today before I found out what was missing. I wouldn't mind but it's still in stock.


----------



## rockin (Oct 1, 2015)

I was in 99p Stores yesterday, and they had some Maybelline cosmetics in, except it was Japanese Maybelline!  It has maybelline.co.jp written on the box.  There was liquid eyeliner, a duo pack of mascara (seemed to be 2 colours) and eyeshadow.  I bought an eyeshadow - the domed kind that looks like the MAC  mineralize duo eyeshadows, but the container looks more like a MUA single eyeshadow pot and it's called 'Hypercosmos'.  This one is half a blue/lilac solid colour and half a silvery with gold and bronze melange.

  Poundland had Barry M Dazzle Dust, but only in colour 96, which is gold.


----------



## mkoparanova (Oct 1, 2015)

Guo Pei is up!


----------



## rockin (Oct 1, 2015)

I only ordered Palm Tree.  I had planned on getting a blush as well, until I saw how little product you get for your money.


----------



## Joni (Oct 1, 2015)

Finally! I can't believe how much I've spent but I'm so happy with what I got. I hope you are all successful in your purchases .


----------



## jennyap (Oct 1, 2015)

Aaand the Guo Pei stuff is selling out already. Product numbers are very low as usual, so none of this will last out the day I don't suppose, especially as the email has gone out pretty promptly. Get in there quick if you want something, especially if you're after Ethereal Orchid, Red Water Lily or the Morning Light quad


----------



## NiaEveral (Oct 1, 2015)

Joni said:


> Finally! I can't believe how much I've spent but I'm so happy with what I got. I hope you are all successful in your purchases .


  Glad you got you wanted. It so pricey I might have to pass on this collection but in all truth, I just wanted the packaging.


----------



## rockin (Oct 1, 2015)

I'm beginning to think that Well Behaved hasn't landed in the UK.  It's OOS on MAC site, and doesn't show at all on Debenhams or House Of Fraser sites. 

  Debenhams have excelled themselves and put Cork eyeshadow in with the MACnificent Me blushes, all under the heading of 'eyeshadows'.


----------



## LeahXL (Oct 1, 2015)

rockin said:


> I was in 99p Stores yesterday, and they had some Maybelline cosmetics in, except it was Japanese Maybelline!  It has maybelline.co.jp written on the box.  There was liquid eyeliner, a duo pack of mascara (seemed to be 2 colours) and eyeshadow.  I bought an eyeshadow - the domed kind that looks like the MAC  mineralize duo eyeshadows, but the container looks more like a MUA single eyeshadow pot and it's called 'Hypercosmos'.  This one is half a blue/lilac solid colour and half a silvery with gold and bronze melange.
> 
> Poundland had Barry M Dazzle Dust, but only in colour 96, which is gold.


  I bought a japanese maybelline BB cream from a bargain shop and it is simply amazing. I have been raving about it on my channel and it was £1 - I bought 4 of them in the end! xx I do get a lot of things but I am picky. I also found some revlon just bitten lip tints which are stunning and I also found some rimmel lipsticks too. All £1 or 99p. It's so mich better! 

  I am actually off to go and have a look today in fact so I will let you all know what is there.

  x


----------



## rockin (Oct 1, 2015)

I just did a 'chat' with MAC online, and they tell me that Well Behaved sold out 'quicker than expected', and would not be re-stocked.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Oct 1, 2015)

jennyap said:


> Aaand the Guo Pei stuff is selling out already. Product numbers are very low as usual, so none of this will last out the day I don't suppose, especially as the email has gone out pretty promptly. Get in there quick if you want something, especially if you're after Ethereal Orchid, Red Water Lily or the Morning Light quad


  The majority of the collection have just disappeared. What are the chances that the eBay Sharks have cleared out the stock?


----------



## jennyap (Oct 1, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> The majority of the collection have just disappeared. What are the chances that the eBay Sharks have cleared out the stock?


  Not much actually. There were only double figures of each item, some as few as 8! The most there was of anything is 68. Doesn't take long for them to sell out even to 'regular' buyers like that, especially when you realise there are probably enough of us posting on Specktra alone to clear out the lower stocked items between us.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Oct 1, 2015)

jennyap said:


> Not much actually. There were only double figures of each item, some as few as 8! The most there was of anything is 68. Doesn't take long for them to sell out even to 'regular' buyers like that, especially when you realise there are probably enough of us posting on Specktra alone to clear out the lower stocked items between us.


  True


----------



## rockin (Oct 1, 2015)

Seriously, just 8 of an item for the whole of the UK?  Even 68 is nowhere near enough.  I know this collection is limited edition, but that's just plain ridiculous!


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Oct 1, 2015)

rockin said:


> I just did a 'chat' with MAC online, and they tell me that Well Behaved sold out 'quicker than expected', and would not be re-stocked.


  I managed to pick it up today from a counter in house of Fraser so there's definitely UK stock. I should have thought because you said yours got cancelled as well and got two, I'm an idiot!


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Oct 1, 2015)

rockin said:


> Seriously, just 8 of an item for the whole of the UK?  Even 68 is nowhere near enough.  I know this collection is limited edition, but that's just plain ridiculous!


  All I'm gonna say is remember Lavender Jade... Now that was upsetting, I thought I missed it on launch day only to find out we never got it


----------



## rockin (Oct 1, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> All I'm gonna say is remember Lavender Jade


 
  Luckily I wasn't going after Lavender Jade. It did sell out extremely quickly, though.  My worst experience of things selling out was with Venomous Villains, where pretty much most of what I wanted sold out within seconds.  Luckily I managed to track most of it down by phone from a store some distance away, but I had to pay postage, then that package never arrived, so they managed to track down some items from other branches and the rest I had to buy on ebay.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Oct 1, 2015)

rockin said:


> Unfortunately our HoF doesn't have a MAC counter, or I would have been straight down there.      Luckily I wasn't going after Lavender Jade. It did sell out extremely quickly, though.  My worst experience of things selling out was with Venomous Villains, where pretty much most of what I wanted sold out within seconds.  Luckily I managed to track most of it down by phone from a store some distance away, but I had to pay postage, then that package never arrived, so they managed to track down some items from other branches and the rest I had to buy on ebay.


  I heard it wasn't released over here, cos me and few others on here went to Soho around the time it was released and the MAC girls and guys never had it in stock. I ended up ordering LJ from the States, a CP for BK again from the States and FS from eBay. The only thing I did get from BBW over here was BBJ


----------



## rockin (Oct 1, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> I heard it wasn't released over here, cos me and few others on here went to Soho around the time it was released and the MAC girls and guys never had it in stock. I ended up ordering LJ from the States, a CP for BK again from the States and FS from eBay. The only thing I did get from BBW over here was BBJ


  I got Bao Bao's Jewels, Summer Opal and Burmese Kiss.  BK was a big disappoint for me, as rather than the lovely pink I was seeing on other people, it turned orange on me.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Oct 1, 2015)

rockin said:


> I got Bao Bao's Jewels, Summer Opal and Burmese Kiss.  BK was a big disappoint for me, as rather than the lovely pink I was seeing on other people, it turned orange on me.


  I rarely reach for BK. When I do wear it, depending on the time of day either have to tone it down with a blue liner or rock it with a red liner


----------



## kirstw91 (Oct 1, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> I heard it wasn't released over here, cos me and few others on here went to Soho around the time it was released and the MAC girls and guys never had it in stock. I ended up ordering LJ from the States, a CP for BK again from the States and FS from eBay. The only thing I did get from BBW over here was BBJ


  I went to the Trafford Centre and the artists there said that they never had it in stock. I don't think anywhere had LJ in the UK.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Oct 1, 2015)

kirstw91 said:


> I went to the Trafford Centre and the artists there said that they never had it in stock. I don't think anywhere had LJ in the UK.


  And there was me thinking that I missed it online, I was upset when I saw that it was SO. But then again, the launch for BBW over here and in the US was a complete farce


----------



## kirstw91 (Oct 1, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> And there was me thinking that I missed it online, I was upset when I saw that it was SO. But then again, the launch for BBW over here and in the US was a complete farce


  I was annoyed by LJ aswell, I still haven't let it go.  Swear there's something with me and purple and lavender lipsticks, I've had a problem with Strutting Fabulous from the Macnificent me collection aswell.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Oct 1, 2015)

kirstw91 said:


> I was annoyed by LJ aswell, I still haven't let it go.  Swear there's something with me and purple and lavender lipsticks, I've had a problem with Strutting Fabulous from the Macnificent me collection aswell.


  I read that. You're best off going in store when you get the chance or reserve it or something. I saw SF today, I just skipped it and said to the MUA that it's too much like LJ and DG. Ended up with PMS, OTL reminds me of Heroine but lighter and less matte


----------



## kirstw91 (Oct 1, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> I read that. You're best off going in store when you get the chance or reserve it or something. I saw SF today, I just skipped it and said to the MUA that it's too much like LJ and DG. Ended up with PMS, OTL reminds me of Heroine but lighter and less matte


  I've ordered it with Selfridges via click and collect. The mac counter at the Trafford Centre hasn't got the Macnificent me collection when we called this morning, the artists that we spoke to said that it hadn't arrived.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Oct 1, 2015)

kirstw91 said:


> I've ordered it with Selfridges via click and collect. The mac counter at the Trafford Centre hasn't got the Macnificent me collection when we called this morning, the artists that we spoke to said that it hadn't arrived.


  You'll get it via Click and Collect, that's one thing I do love about Selfridges


----------



## kirstw91 (Oct 1, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> You'll get it via Click and Collect, that's one thing I do love about Selfridges


  I ended up using click and collect when the MIB collection came out, it takes all the stress out of the collections.  Debenhams are annoying me aswell, I put in two orders, the first one I placed has had some items cancelled and its late (I'll be contacting them tomorrow if it doesn't turn up, it's been 6 working days now. My second order which I ordered two days after has arrived, well half of it anyway. This happens all the time with them though, I might just quit with Debenhams.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Oct 1, 2015)

kirstw91 said:


> I ended up using click and collect when the MIB collection came out, it takes all the stress out of the collections.  Debenhams are annoying me aswell, I put in two orders, the first one I placed has had some items cancelled and its late (I'll be contacting them tomorrow if it doesn't turn up, it's been 6 working days now. My second order which I ordered two days after has arrived, well half of it anyway. This happens all the time with them though, I might just quit with Debenhams.


  Same here, must've spent £100+ on the Selfridges site when MIB came out, think that was biggest haul to date. Got several lipsticks and pretty much most of the fluidlines.  Debenhams... I don't know what it is about them, but I tend to not go there or order from them despite having a beauty card with them


----------



## kirstw91 (Oct 1, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Same here, must've spent £100+ on the Selfridges site when MIB came out, think that was biggest haul to date. Got several lipsticks and pretty much most of the fluidlines.  Debenhams... I don't know what it is about them, but I tend to not go there or order from them despite having a beauty card with them


  I ended up getting a ridiculous amount but it's a tie between MIB and the Osbourne collection for my biggest haul ever.  I'm losing favour with Debenhams, the service is appalling, I only ordered some essentials because there was 10% off and I ordered both VG Miley lipsticks aswell.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Oct 1, 2015)

kirstw91 said:


> I ended up getting a ridiculous amount but it's a tie between MIB and the Osbourne collection for my biggest haul ever.  I'm losing favour with Debenhams, the service is appalling, I only ordered some essentials because there was 10% off and I ordered both VG Miley lipsticks aswell.


  Yep, most of my hard earned cash went on Wash and Dry and MIB. Despite MIB having loads of lustres (which I don't like), I took a lustre plunge and I love them.  Speaking of VGMC, had to swatch VGMC2 and I fell in love with it... But I didn't buy it


----------



## kirstw91 (Oct 1, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Yep, most of my hard earned cash went on Wash and Dry and MIB. Despite MIB having loads of lustres (which I don't like), I took a lustre plunge and I love them.  Speaking of VGMC, had to swatch VGMC2 and I fell in love with it... But I didn't buy it


  I quite like lustres, they are nice for everyday wear and they are so effortless.  I've kinda blind bought it, I've not had chance to swatch either VGMC lipsticks but they are colours that I am drawn to. I love VGMC2, the textures lovely, it's miles better than what I was expecting.


----------



## rockin (Oct 2, 2015)

Boots 'Star Gift' until 8th October half price Smashbox contouring palette £30 instead of £60

  http://www.boots.com/en/Smashbox-SHAPEMATTERS-3-in-1-Contouring-Palette_1757655/


----------



## rockin (Oct 2, 2015)

Got my MAC order, and both Nice Composure and A Little Lusty were missing.  I've had to phone MAC, and Wendy told me there are 40 A Little Lusty left, so she isn't sure why that wasn't sent, but that Nice Composure had gone out of stock but was now showing 24 in stock.  She is going to try to put an order through for me.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Oct 2, 2015)

rockin said:


> Got my MAC order, and both Nice Composure and A Little Lusty were missing.  I've had to phone MAC, and Wendy told me there are 40 A Little Lusty left, so she isn't sure why that wasn't sent, but that Nice Composure had gone out of stock but was now showing 24 in stock.  She is going to try to put an order through for me.


  What the hell is going on with MAC UK????


----------



## kirstw91 (Oct 2, 2015)

rockin said:


> Got my MAC order, and both Nice Composure and A Little Lusty were missing.  I've had to phone MAC, and Wendy told me there are 40 A Little Lusty left, so she isn't sure why that wasn't sent, but that Nice Composure had gone out of stock but was now showing 24 in stock.  She is going to try to put an order through for me.





Marsha Pomells said:


> What the hell is going on with MAC UK????


  Has anybody's order gone through without any glitches? it's so strange that things are still in stock but orders aren't going through properly and things are missing.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Oct 2, 2015)

kirstw91 said:


> Has anybody's order gone through without any glitches? it's so strange that things are still in stock but orders aren't going through properly and things are missing.


  I've decided to go in store. After reading on this thread what's been happening with orders, I think I'll stick to in store unless otherwise


----------



## mkoparanova (Oct 2, 2015)

kirstw91 said:


> Has anybody's order gone through without any glitches? it's so strange that things are still in stock but orders aren't going through properly and things are missing.


  I ordered only Strutting fabulous and an eye cream and they managed to complete my order without any problems 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It's ridiculous..


----------



## kirstw91 (Oct 2, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> I've decided to go in store. After reading on this thread what's been happening with orders, I think I'll stick to in store unless otherwise


  Wise move! Wish I was more patient with the Macnificent me collection and waited for the store release but then again there's been issues with the launch at the Trafford Centre, I'll see if they have anything on display when I go later.


----------



## kirstw91 (Oct 2, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I ordered only Strutting fabulous and an eye cream and they managed to complete my order without any problems :lol:  It's ridiculous..


  My Strutting Fabulous was missing   They need to pull their finger out, it's shocking.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Oct 2, 2015)

kirstw91 said:


> Wise move! Wish I was more patient with the Macnificent me collection and waited for the store release but then again there's been issues with the launch at the Trafford Centre, I'll see if they have anything on display when I go later.


  I had all of the mattenes in my basket online, but luckily for me I had an appointment in London Bridge. So I just went to the counter and swatched them all. Left with PMS, still pondering over OTL (Heroine dupe... In my eyes), DL (AV dupe) and FR (despite owning Açai and Rebel)


----------



## mkoparanova (Oct 2, 2015)

kirstw91 said:


> They need to pull their finger out, it's shocking.


  I don't know who or how has packed the orders but they need to be fired.. I think I saw SF on Selfridges earlier today.


----------



## kirstw91 (Oct 2, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I don't know who or how has packed the orders but they need to be fired.. I think I saw SF on Selfridges earlier today.


  I've ordered it from them, I'll be picking it up later. That was the one I was the most excited about.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Oct 2, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I don't know who or how has packed the orders but they need to be fired.. I think I saw SF on Selfridges earlier today.


  If I was you, I would just order from Selfridges


----------



## NiaEveral (Oct 2, 2015)

Does anyone know if theyll be rereleasing Bobbi Brown Bronze Glow and Pink Glow again in the UK?  Ive seen it up on Sephora but they womt send it here...


----------



## NiaEveral (Oct 2, 2015)

I got my complete MAC order, no glitches. I think SF was the main reason I ordered the rest. OTL looks similar to Strong Woman too. Which I missed out on.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Oct 3, 2015)

My strutting fab was also missing and another thing missing was nice composure paint pot. Only got an email about well behaved e/s but I just called them and refunds are being processed now for those other two items. I don't get it as they both say in stock! I had to place another order for them so its a bloody good job they are actually still available.


----------



## kirstw91 (Oct 3, 2015)

mushroomteagirl said:


> My strutting fab was also missing and another thing missing was nice composure paint pot. Only got an email about well behaved e/s but I just called them and refunds are being processed now for those other two items. I don't get it as they both say in stock! I had to place another order for them so its a bloody good job they are actually still available.


  Imagine if everything was sold out like it does with the majority of the collections, I'd of gone mad.  That's what I don't understand, the products are still available.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Oct 3, 2015)

kirstw91 said:


> That's what I don't understand, the products are still available.


  They have really annoyed me recently, especially as it takes them so long to acknowledge their error or you have to contact them when items are missing. On the phone they said they had come back in to stock which isn't true they never showed as unavailable so i can only imagine it was a cock up where these specific items didn't get in to the right place in the warehouse when they should have been there.

  My Guo Pei order arrived this morning with thankfully everything there though i only ordered the three fluidlines. I am not a massive fan of the actual product jars with the gold lids but the outer cardboard packaging is so pretty i am tempted to keep it. The actual products with that pattern like the eyeshdow quads will be so lovely. I wish i had picked one of them up


----------



## rockin (Oct 3, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I don't know who or how has packed the orders but they need to be fired.. I think I saw SF on Selfridges earlier today.
> 
> 
> I was told on the phone that they pack around 10,000 parcels a day, as they don't only do MAC.  They've really messed up this time, though.
> ...


  Nice Composure is one of the items that was missing from my order too, and like you the only email I received was about Well Behaved eyeshadow.  When I called MAC, she told me she'd had someone else call about a missing NC about 20 minutes previously.  Keeping my fingers crossed that she managed to put the order for my missing NC and ALL through to the warehouse for me in time.  They really need to get their act together.

  I've had my dispatch email for Palm Tree from Guo Pei and a permanent pigment.  I trust they won't mess that up too.  I love the look of the blushes and the powder, but they're just too expensive for what they are.


----------



## surfroxy (Oct 3, 2015)

This is similar to what they did to me with the Linda Blush. I am still gutted about this!


----------



## rockin (Oct 3, 2015)

I've been looking on Debenhams' site, and was surprised to see they have quite a bit from Heirloom Mix showing on there at the moment.


----------



## rockin (Oct 5, 2015)

The Givenchy Christmas palette is up on the HoF website, but not the lipstick yet as far as I can see.


----------



## beautycool (Oct 5, 2015)

rockin said:


> The Givenchy Christmas palette is up on the HoF website, but not the lipstick yet as far as I can see.


    Thanks for info Hun  Are the  pictures on the givenchy thread of the Christmas coll I not seen yet I'm way behind on what's out


----------



## rockin (Oct 5, 2015)

beautycool said:


> Are the pictures on the givenchy thread of the Christmas coll I not seen yet I'm way behind on what's out


  I've not looked on Specktra for it, but British Beauty Blogger has pictures and swatches.


----------



## beautycool (Oct 5, 2015)

rockin said:


> I've not looked on Specktra for it, but British Beauty Blogger has pictures and swatches.


  Brill will take a look now and also on givenchy thread too  Mmm just wondered do you know when the Christmas guerlain pearles are out in the uk and how much that be ?  I thought they be about £50 not anymore over than that maybe less


----------



## beautycool (Oct 5, 2015)

Now I remember seeing this back on the givenchy  by thread ages ago  Not for me love the white packaging but colours not for me   Thank you for the info rockin   for sharing


----------



## rockin (Oct 5, 2015)

beautycool said:


> I thought they be about £50 not anymore over than that maybe less


 
  No idea when the Guerlain collection will be here, sorry.  I wish I knew.


----------



## beautycool (Oct 5, 2015)

Ah ok thanks Hun


----------



## rockin (Oct 5, 2015)

I asked in HoF today about the Guerlain collection.  The SA has no information on it yet, but she is going to 'training' on Thursday, so should hopefully know then.

  I did see that the Urban Decay Vice 4 is due in store on 29th October, though.

  We don't have a Givenchy counter, so I couldn't see the palette or lipstick in person, but I did see the Lancome and Estée Lauder sets which you can get for (I think it was) £52 when you spend either £30 or £35 on that brand.  I like the eyeshadow set in the Lancome one, but I have most of the other stuff - all the cleansers etc.


----------



## rockin (Oct 5, 2015)

The Givenchy Christmas lipstick is also up on HoF.


----------



## beautycool (Oct 5, 2015)

Thank you Hun xx ))


----------



## rockin (Oct 6, 2015)

My Nice Composure and A Little Lusty have just arrived in the post, thanks to the helpful lady at MAC online. 

  In another package, I received my order of Palm Tree fluidline and True Chartreuse pigment, which came via Yodel.  That had taken an extra day to arrive because a trainee at the local Yodel depot had put my courier's cage of parcels in with those destined for Bexhill, by mistake, even scanning them to say they'd been dispatched to the local courier (obviously couldn't read).  My package had therefore gone to Bexhill, then on realising the cage had been sent to the wrong place been scanned as 'Delivery attempted, call card left' instead of being scanned to say it had gone to their depot in error, which would have sent me an email apologising and explaining.  It then had to be sent back to Maidstone so my courier could deliver it today.  On the plus side, that particular order was complete, with no items missing.

  Oh, meant to say - when I was in HoF yesterday I saw they had their beauty advent calendars in stock.  I think they were £20 each.  Reallyree has a spoiler in her blog, showing what's in the calendars http://www.reallyree.com/2015/10/house-of-fraser-beauty-advent-calendar-2015-spoiler-alert.html


----------



## beautycool (Oct 6, 2015)

Hi there glad you got that sorted out bexhill my aunty lives there lol  Omg someone did a huge mess up   Yes that beauty calender is aimed more at teens isn't it ? The one from house of fraser I read it all today  As the benefit one is out too and the jo Malone for 270 isn't it so much money nearly £300 for a calender no ways lol   The benefit one takes my fancy but I have everything that it's got in there and would really like it but not paying out for items I have in larger size or mini size already by it's so cute I don't want the cistern one this year  The number 7 one looks ok but not my cup of tea and would love the liberty one ))   I like the Yankee one this year and I have seen the selfridges one as had email to put my details in to be first to know when out  Already done that when got sent email but I don't want it either I think that's 90 pounds actually I would like it as it's affordable and the items I would use but still 90 pounds   The Charlotte tilsbury one now ya talking it's in a cute case  150 pounds I think it is I'm like omg need I know I won't be getting it as hubby's birthday Xmas Eve this is the first year I'm feeling the struggle   I should if saved ages ago through out the year for his birthday n Xmas  Woops   Thanks for letting us know about the calenders I was upto date   Mid October from the 15 th I think the guerlain Christmas coll be up on most sites )) found that out today too )


----------



## rockin (Oct 6, 2015)

The only advent calendars I'll be buying are ones with chocolate in for my kids.  Really must get myself one as well this year - I usually don't as offers are usually 2 for x amount, not 3 for.  I don't like missing out on chocolate LOL.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 6, 2015)

rockin said:


> The only advent calendars I'll be buying are ones with chocolate in for my kids.  Really must get myself one as well this year - I usually don't as offers are usually 2 for x amount, not 3 for.  I don't like missing out on chocolate LOL.


  Yeah, that's the trouble with having 3 children, I usually only buy 4 calendars and my husband and I have to share. This year though, I'm not sharing since he'll have moved out by then! Yay!


----------



## rockin (Oct 6, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Yeah, that's the trouble with having 3 children, I usually only buy 4 calendars and my husband and I have to share. This year though, I'm not sharing since he'll have moved out by then! Yay!


 
  Have to admit, when my (now ex) husband moved out, I loved that I no longer had to share some things, and I felt a huge sense of relief as I no longer had to tread on eggshells most of the time.  I also finally had control of the TV remote (I have since lost that control to my daughter grrr). 

  People would tell me how sorry they were to hear that I was getting divorced, but I assured them I was actually happy about it, since I filed for it.  It sounds like you are in the same situation.  The first Christmas without Dad being there can be difficult for children, but mine, both with Aspergers and also having been on the receiving end of his temper, were absolutely fine with it.  He was always a bah-humbug at Christmas, anyway.

  xx


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 6, 2015)

rockin said:


> xx


  That's exactly how I feel. I couldn't be happier. The children are fine about it, the younger two can't wait for him to leave. My eldest is angry about it, but she's pretty much the only one that still remembers times when he used to be nice. He's been particularly nasty towards my son, pretty much all his life, I don't understand why. He's the youngest, you'd think he'd treat him better than the girls if anything. It's been a long time now since I felt anything towards him other than anger and resentfulness, so it was definitely the right decision. I'm 40 next year, don't want to waste my life living with someone I can't stand anymore. I probably would've stuck with him if he'd been nice to the children, but even that's not the case. Hohum.


----------



## rockin (Oct 6, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> That's exactly how I feel. I couldn't be happier. The children are fine about it, the younger two can't wait for him to leave. My eldest is angry about it, but she's pretty much the only one that still remembers times when he used to be nice. He's been particularly nasty towards my son, pretty much all his life, I don't understand why. He's the youngest, you'd think he'd treat him better than the girls if anything. It's been a long time now since I felt anything towards him other than anger and resentfulness, so it was definitely the right decision. I'm 40 next year, don't want to waste my life living with someone I can't stand anymore. I probably would've stuck with him if he'd been nice to the children, but even that's not the case. Hohum.


 
  Sounds like we've been through pretty much the same situation.  My divorce went through when I was 39 - sounds like it's a good age to take control of your life.  I've been single now for 11 years, and don't regret it at all.  My ex has also finally realised just how bad he was to live with, and is being nice to me now.  He even gives me a hug when he comes to see the children, and is quick to defend me when his mum sticks her oar in.  It's taken him long enough!  I wouldn't take him back, though, ever.  Shortly after he left (some time after I started divorce proceedings) my son, then 10 years old,  cheerfully told someone "Daddy doesn't live here anymore". 

  I am sure your eldest will come to realise it's for the best, even if it takes a while.  My kids are doing fine, and I'm sure yours will do, too.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 6, 2015)

rockin said:


> Sounds like we've been through pretty much the same situation.  My divorce went through when I was 39 - sounds like it's a good age to take control of your life.  I've been single now for 11 years, and don't regret it at all.  My ex has also finally realised just how bad he was to live with, and is being nice to me now.  He even gives me a hug when he comes to see the children, and is quick to defend me when his mum sticks her oar in.  It's taken him long enough!  I wouldn't take him back, though, ever.  Shortly after he left (some time after I started divorce proceedings) my son, then 10 years old,  cheerfully told someone "Daddy doesn't live here anymore".
> 
> I am sure your eldest will come to realise it's for the best, even if it takes a while.  My kids are doing fine, and I'm sure yours will do, too.


  That sounds quite spooky, lol, my son is 9 now, so almost the same. Thanks for the encouraging words, I'm sure it'll all be fine. Luckily he isn't being an arse about the finances, that was the only thing I was worried about, so once it's all settled in writing, I'll be the happiest person ever.


----------



## rockin (Oct 7, 2015)

I collected my Givenchy order from HoF this afternoon - pretty sparkling white lipstick case and lid on the palette (yes it was expensive, but I used my HoF vouchers towards the cost).  I asked at the Chanel counter about the Christmas collection, and she told me she doesn't have a date for it yet, but that it is usually in November.


----------



## beautycool (Oct 9, 2015)

rockin said:


> I collected my Givenchy order from HoF this afternoon - pretty sparkling white lipstick case and lid on the palette (yes it was expensive, but I used my HoF vouchers towards the cost).  I asked at the Chanel counter about the Christmas collection, and she told me she doesn't have a date for it yet, but that it is usually in November.


  Enjoy your goodies Hun pics please ))    Elf cosmetics are now back in the uk    Oh me n the hubby always get a choccy calender each ) every year ))  It's four calenders now than three ))  As my little one has his own from last year   Sorry to hear about your divorces girls  When my mum n dad split when I was 14 I think I was omg so upset  You heard about the kids at school there parents  splitting up but never your own  Gees that was back in 1990 I think  Anyhow it cut me up so badly the other three were ok with it I suppose that dealt with it I couldn't   Mmmm my dad had run off with someone else so it wasn't planned !!!! Maybe that's why it hurt me I do not know  I went off the rails abit I must admit And had my fun !!!!  Then I went to live with my dad and his mrs for 6 m then I lived with my mum again  Anyhows I was still speaking to my dad but the others wasn't much  Anyhow my dad split and divorced this woman his been with for years and had a daughter with whoms 21 now  They have only just divorced and this was what about three year ago I thought dad well worth it well done to splitting up our family and someone else's   shame really I got on really well with my step mum still do and I still think of her as my step mum even thought what they did to mum years back Another family that both have split I feel sorry for my half sister x  But she understands that that didn't get on I supose no more  brill .   I feel strongly about marriage etc divorce so does the hubby it took us years and years to finally get married knowing each other in 1999 then buying a wedding dress in 2001 Then not even getting married till 2013 lol That's how we made sure  Yeah we have a rows sometimes life isn't good but we sort it we talk make up that's the best bit Everyone situation is different I respect your Descions ladies and yeah I agree men can be utter pants sometimes lol  Me n hubby know if we married years ago when younger we be divorced way before now lol that we do sit n laugh about  If would of ended in disaster   Just means when we renew vowels damn it we be so old lmao  Your daughter will come round just give her some time that she needs ️  She's just finding it hard ATM xxxx


----------



## beautycool (Oct 9, 2015)

Sorry for the long post ️️sending hugs to both of you  Even though you prob won't need


----------



## Inamorata (Oct 9, 2015)

rockin said:


> Sounds like we've been through pretty much the same situation.  My divorce went through when I was 39 - sounds like it's a good age to take control of your life.  I've been single now for 11 years, and don't regret it at all.  My ex has also finally realised just how bad he was to live with, and is being nice to me now.  He even gives me a hug when he comes to see the children, and is quick to defend me when his mum sticks her oar in.  It's taken him long enough!  I wouldn't take him back, though, ever.  Shortly after he left (some time after I started divorce proceedings) my son, then 10 years old,  cheerfully told someone "Daddy doesn't live here anymore".
> 
> I am sure your eldest will come to realise it's for the best, even if it takes a while.  My kids are doing fine, and I'm sure yours will do, too.


  I actually identify with your kids  My parents divorced when I was 11, my brother and I lived with my mum, and we could not be happier. Of course I missed my dad, but they brought out the worst parts of each other. It also helped that my dad was a very hands-on dad and I literally saw him about 4-5 times a week, and later on in my life I saw him every day. He became one of my best friends.They were happier apart and my brother and I were happier with them apart. People would always ask me if I wished they would get back together and my answer was always HELL NO. 

  What did affect us is when the divorce proceedings got a bit nasty - and we had to listen to both sides say this and that about each other. That took a toll and was probably the most difficult part of it all. So don't worry, the kids will be fine  

  Just wanted to throw my 2 cents in from the kids perspective!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 9, 2015)

Inamorata said:


> I actually identify with your kids  My parents divorced when I was 11, my brother and I lived with my mum, and we could not be happier. Of course I missed my dad, but they brought out the worst parts of each other. It also helped that my dad was a very hands-on dad and I literally saw him about 4-5 times a week, and later on in my life I saw him every day. He became one of my best friends.They were happier apart and my brother and I were happier with them apart. People would always ask me if I wished they would get back together and my answer was always HELL NO.
> 
> What did affect us is when the divorce proceedings got a bit nasty - and we had to listen to both sides say this and that about each other. That took a toll and was probably the most difficult part of it all. So don't worry, the kids will be fine
> 
> Just wanted to throw my 2 cents in from the kids perspective!


  Thank you. My parents got divorced when I was 20 and I can honestly say I wished they had done it at least 10 years earlier. My dad was an alcoholic idiot who thought he was better than anyone (think JR in Dallas). I asked my mum why she didn't kick him out earlier and she said she didn't think she'd cope financially. Needless to say she was much better off without him spending a ton of money on alcohol and fags. I didn't want to end up regretting not doing it when I got to the point that I couldn't take it anymore. 

  My husband is only moving 10 minutes away and will continue to take my eldest to school in the mornings, and will be around a lot. But he won't be living here and annoying the hell out of me, he won't be screaming at me first thing in the morning because I dared say something he didn't like, he won't be shouting at the children because they're 5 minutes late to bed and he wants to go and watch telly instead of waiting for them to go to bed, etc. Best of all I won't have to deal with his stupid parents anymore. The children will have a choice to stay with him, but as it is, my two youngest have no intention to do so, and they won't until he changes his attitude towards them. 

  The divorce is going very amicably, he's fully intending to support us financially, in fact he told me he thought I needed more money than I thought, so hopefully all will be well in the end of it.


----------



## beautycool (Oct 9, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you. My parents got divorced when I was 20 and I can honestly say I wished they had done it at least 10 years earlier. My dad was an alcoholic idiot who thought he was better than anyone (think JR in Dallas). I asked my mum why she didn't kick him out earlier and she said she didn't think she'd cope financially. Needless to say she was much better off without him spending a ton of money on alcohol and fags. I didn't want to end up regretting not doing it when I got to the point that I couldn't take it anymore.   My husband is only moving 10 minutes away and will continue to take my eldest to school in the mornings, and will be around a lot. But he won't be living here and annoying the hell out of me, he won't be screaming at me first thing in the morning because I dared say something he didn't like, he won't be shouting at the children because they're 5 minutes late to bed and he wants to go and watch telly instead of waiting for them to go to bed, etc. Best of all I won't have to deal with his stupid parents anymore. The children will have a choice to stay with him, but as it is, my two youngest have no intention to do so, and they won't until he changes his attitude towards them.   The divorce is going very amicably, he's fully intending to support us financially, in fact he told me he thought I needed more money than I thought, so hopefully all will be well in the end of it.


  hugs to you Hun  Gees they his children why be so horrid I don't get that bit ?   I wish you and the children well Hun x  Thinking of you !!!! ️️️️


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 9, 2015)

beautycool said:


> Thinking of you !!!! ️️️️


  Thank you. I'm happy about it, just waiting for his mortgage to be sorted finally, so he can move out. All being well he'll move beginning of November.


----------



## beautycool (Oct 9, 2015)

Atleast  your both on talking terms  and being adult )) nothing worse than seeing all that and hearing it all  And the children will be happier and your daughter will come round to the idea and you never know she may rethink and think it's better : )  Glad to know his taking on his responsibility too Hun  As most dad's just leave I know my dad left then we had no contact for a year or less that's the worse  Wish you all the best ..... Ps we are all here for you and each other on here !!!! ️️


----------



## rockin (Oct 10, 2015)

The build-your-own palettes are available on Nars UK


----------



## rockin (Oct 15, 2015)

The Guerlain Christmas collection is up on the John Lewis website, minus the white powder


----------



## beautycool (Oct 15, 2015)

rockin said:


> The Guerlain Christmas collection is up on the John Lewis website, minus the white powder


  Thanks Hun x I been stalking everywhere lol  I saw it too but wasn't quik on my feet to post on here and then I saw notification   Thank u Hun   Gees £50 would thay be any cheaper on esensuals how ever you spell it you think ?  I was waiting for them to appear as I thought it be 9 am start lol  I just been stalking all this week and don't know whether to just order from the John Lewis website now  Just the balls cannot believe how much that are this year  good job I got the money is just don't know to order now being I got work in two hours or less   Nightmare .


----------



## beautycool (Oct 15, 2015)

Oh wow escensuals is cheaper glad I waited  And hopefully they be here by Saturday quick delievery to where as John Lewis was 5 day delievery and free though too  Plus they were £50   Anyhow I got them for 43.75 or something bargain   I think I leave the gloss and powder and palette for now I try me luck later or tomorw if they are still there then maybe )) I plunge


----------



## rockin (Oct 15, 2015)

I just ordered from Escentual as well - they're 10% cheaper than on JL (and probably others), plus I went via TopCashBack for 7.57% cashback, and I used my House Of Fraser card to pay, so 1 point for every pound spent as well.  Fingers crossed that the cashback tracked correctly.

  I'm dithering on the eye and cheek palette - it's a lot of money for something I can probably pretty much dupe, but I might buy it later if it's still around.  I was, however, a naughty girl who bought the white powder despite its steep price.   I'd been considering the Voyage powder for a very long time, and not bought it yet, but I gave in to temptation on this.  Of course, I also bought the balls, the lipstick and the liquid lipstick.  Thank goodness for credit cards, and particularly ones that I can earn points on.


----------



## beautycool (Oct 15, 2015)

rockin said:


> I just ordered from Escentual as well - they're 10% cheaper than on JL (and probably others), plus I went via TopCashBack for 7.57% cashback, and I used my House Of Fraser card to pay, so 1 point for every pound spent as well.  Fingers crossed that the cashback tracked correctly.  I'm dithering on the eye and cheek palette - it's a lot of money for something I can probably pretty much dupe, but I might buy it later if it's still around.  I was, however, a naughty girl who bought the white powder despite its steep price.   I'd been considering the Voyage powder for a very long time, and not bought it yet, but I gave in to temptation on this.  Of course, I also bought the balls, the lipstick and the liquid lipstick.  Thank goodness for credit cards, and particularly ones that I can earn points on.


  Oh my lol )) brill Hun  topcashback I find that harder using that n figuring it out lol than ebates love ebates and earn dollars back when spend with nordstrom etc which I was doing regularly  I have my credit card still but charges interest onvoisly   We transferred the money over I still owed onto his virgin credit card as was offering two years interest free on balance transfers  Oh that cost is a extra 29.00 pounds but my gosh it was worth it being I owed and the added interest date was cropping up  Otherwise I wouldn't of been able to pay it  hubby said keep the credit card you got lol I said why ? My eyes lit up ( but it's not in my purse no more ) as he says oh because you may not be able to get a credit card with that limit on it no more as you not properly earning a wage no more  So isaid yeah ok  I keep it but it's in the house now not in my purse damn lol  See I thought I could get it all paid off but things in life changed and I swapped jobs for less income as I wasn't happy and going through hell at my previous job  And then we moved away in the end away from family so all I can do is work at a school for now whilst my litlen at nursery two day week so income very very low that's been a right nightmare me having to work whilst the hubby off for past one half months being my little ones nursery closed but reopening  bk up for now next Monday  Roll on next week lol   I'm glad you got what u wanted Hun  Sorry what did you get from escentuals Hun  Sorry for long post )) I'm so glad we got our goodies I know when to stop now lol where as I didn't before !!!


----------



## rockin (Oct 15, 2015)

Remember I said I had to pay hundreds of pounds to get the data recovered from my dead (not spinning) hard drive?  I transferred that credit card balance to my BHS one which was offering me 18 months interest free, so at least I won't be paying interest on that and can pay it off gradually.  I usually pay my HOF card off every month to avoid interest on that.

  From Escentual, I've gone well overboard and bought the white powder, the balls, the Rouge G and the liquid lipstick.  If the palette is still there next month I may go for that as well.  In the meantime I plan to buy the Urban Decay Vice 4 at the end of this month, and I want a couple of bits from the Chanel Christmas collection when that comes out, whenever that will be.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Oct 15, 2015)

Brooke Candy is up, and the lipsticks in the collection are 50p cheaper than the other lipsticks  EDIT: and MAC have taken them down  EDIT 2: and they're back up again with the correct price of £15.50... Only paid £15 for mine


----------



## rockin (Oct 15, 2015)

I'm skipping.  Mind Control looks nice, but I have so many reds already and my money is needed for Christmas collections, and presents of course


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Oct 15, 2015)

rockin said:


> I'm skipping.  Mind Control looks nice, but I have so many reds already and my money is needed for Christmas collections, and presents of course


  Only went for Which Witch, got it 50p cheaper. Got too many reds myself... 26 to be more precise... And I don't even wear reds...


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 15, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up on the Guerlain collection, I've just ordered from Escentual through Top Cash Back which I ALWAYS forget about! Got the Meteorites and the lipstick. I'm not forking out £99 for the powder and although I like the palette, those tend not to sell very well, so maybe I can pick it up in the sales after Christmas.


----------



## jennyap (Oct 15, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Thanks for the heads up on the Guerlain collection, I've just ordered from Escentual through Top Cash Back which I ALWAYS forget about! Got the Meteorites and the lipstick. I'm not forking out £99 for the powder and although I like the palette, those tend not to sell very well, so maybe I can pick it up in the sales after Christmas.


  Snap! I've done exactly the same


----------



## rockin (Oct 15, 2015)

After placing my order, I went on a bus trip to the middle of an industrial estate to find our local sorting office so I could collect something they tried to deliver yesterday morning while I was out.  Never again - the nearest bus stop is a long way from the sorting office.  We even had to transfer buses en route as ours was breaking down!  I only did it so the PO didn't deliver makeup while my parents are here tomorrow, and I didn't want to have to wait until Saturday to have it delivered.

  Anyway, having just got home, I've checked my TopCashBack and am pleased to say that it has tracked correctly.  I just hope it pays out correctly as well - fingers crossed.  I'm glad to see you ladies remembered to go via TCB as well.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Oct 15, 2015)

10MSE25 gets you £10 off a £25 spend at feelunique until Friday midnight. applies to most brands but sadly not Chanel, Tom Ford or any already discounted products. I picked up Benefit Watts Up highlighter and CoLabs new Hair Shine Fragrance


----------



## jennyap (Oct 15, 2015)

Pretty impressed with Escentual, my Guerlain goodies have shipped already


----------



## rockin (Oct 15, 2015)

jennyap said:


> Pretty impressed with Escentual, my Guerlain goodies have shipped already


Mine too, they're good like that.  Delivery expected Saturday.  I hope it doesn't arrive early as my parents will be here tomorrow when the postie comes.  I'm already expecting a couple of things in the post tomorrow, but luckily they are for my daughter so my parents can't say anything about that.  I hate the "What have you been wasting your money on now?".


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 16, 2015)

rockin said:


> Mine too, they're good like that.  Delivery expected Saturday.  I hope it doesn't arrive early as my parents will be here tomorrow when the postie comes.  I'm already expecting a couple of things in the post tomorrow, but luckily they are for my daughter so my parents can't say anything about that.  I hate the "What have you been wasting your money on now?".


  Did any of you get a confirmation or dispatch e-mail? I haven't got either. Weird. My order still says processing, I'm not too fussed if it doesn't come tomorrow seeing that it's Saturday and my husband will be home. 

  EDIT: Just checked and it actually says delivery date is Monday. Probably missed the cut off point yesterday. That's actually just fine.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 16, 2015)

Just seen this on the Debenhams website, looks like the UD Spectrum palette is coming to the UK. It's not listed yet, but probably will be soon.


----------



## MissLiLaC (Oct 16, 2015)

rockin said:


> The Guerlain Christmas collection is up on the John Lewis website, minus the white powder


  I can't seem to find it on their site.. ? Where about is it?


----------



## mkoparanova (Oct 16, 2015)

MissLiLaC said:


> I can't seem to find it on their site.. ? Where about is it?


  http://www.johnlewis.com/browse/beauty/guerlain/guerlain-new-arrivals/_/N-5loj


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 16, 2015)

MissLiLaC said:


> I can't seem to find it on their site.. ? Where about is it?


  Don't bother, order from Escentual, much cheaper.


----------



## mkoparanova (Oct 16, 2015)

Is anyone going to the Stylist event tomorrow?


----------



## rockin (Oct 16, 2015)

The Steven Klein collection is up on NARS UK.  If you're ordering, be sure to go through TopCashBack for 8.08% cashback.


----------



## alittleginger (Oct 17, 2015)

Anyone know if we're getting the Too Faced Le Grand Chateau? It's top of my wishlist


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 17, 2015)

alittleginger said:


> Anyone know if we're getting the Too Faced Le Grand Chateau? It's top of my wishlist


  I'm sure we will. It's Le Grand Palais that's the Sephora exclusive (which I'm still thinking about ordering from Sephora - what to do what to do?).

  EDIT: Really Ree has the review up and said it's launching online at Debenhams on the 1st November:
  http://www.reallyree.com/2015/10/too-faced-le-grand-chateau-swatches-christmas-2015.html


----------



## rockin (Oct 17, 2015)

My Escentual order has arrived!  The Voyage Enchante certainly has some heft to it, just like the Rouge G.  The snowglobe is so pretty, and so is the design on the Rouge G tube.


----------



## beautycool (Oct 17, 2015)

rockin said:


> My Escentual order has arrived!  The Voyage Enchante certainly has some heft to it, just like the Rouge G.  The snowglobe is so pretty, and so is the design on the Rouge G tube.


   Yahhh enjoy your goodies gees I'm still waiting for my postie luckily hubby doing overtime today lmao so his not here he would of said what the hell you been buying now when I'm paying for your never ending dental bill £1 k something that just three or four teeth  Cannot wait to get this beauts . I really cannot ))) shipping is so quick  How many flakes you got suppose to he 14 I think lol ) any crushed balls    I hope not Hun !!!!!!  That website is fab so is the customer service email team that write back mega quick


----------



## rockin (Oct 17, 2015)

14 stars (and they are stars, not snowflakes as snowflakes have 6 points) and no crushed balls 


  Just seen the Halloween looks are up on MAC website, with links to Youtube where they show you how to achieve those looks.


----------



## beautycool (Oct 17, 2015)

rockin said:


> 14 stars (and they are stars, not snowflakes as snowflakes have 6 points) and no crushed balls    Just seen the Halloween looks are up on MAC website, with links to Youtube where they show you how to achieve those looks.


  Brill no crushed balls   Seen that on mac looks brill I got the email through   It's my birthday Halloween I may even pop to London for my birthday xx not sure yet I miss London so so much


----------



## beautycool (Oct 17, 2015)

They just come how the hell do you get it open lol I remember the USA girls saying about them lol !!! But cannot remember how that said to open is it unscrew or pull off


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 17, 2015)

beautycool said:


> They just come how the hell do you get it open lol I remember the USA girls saying about them lol !!! But cannot remember how that said to open is it unscrew or pull off


  Looks like a screw top to me.


----------



## beautycool (Oct 17, 2015)

Hi yea nightmare  Had to put them right against my tummy to open them lmao  Tried with a cloth at first no grip kept slipping  Then I put them to my chest / tummy held on tight lol and screwd lid off  At first I had visions of me asking the hubby when he got home from work lol I think not !!!!!!


----------



## beautycool (Oct 17, 2015)

Omg love them that smell nice too yum ️️️️️ Will do a lovely picture try to on my insta later  counted 14 stars / frozen flakes  My little one tried to pick it up and said snow ball Christmas tree bless him


----------



## rockin (Oct 17, 2015)

Has anyone here used secretsales.com before or know if they're any good?  They currently have a MAC sale, with up to 25% off.


----------



## beautycool (Oct 17, 2015)

Hi rockin I wouldn't personally no I would buy mac from mac   I had a email well I keep getting these ones too for Michael korrs bags etc I wouldn't  I have had this company or another company that I bought from me and a few other girls bought them  A few mac lipsticks they came through post and were fakes the bigger bullet the tip was weird and the box was legit I think  Anyhow I spoke to someone over the phone from mac head office in London and she asked me if I kindly email where I bought them from with pictures she was intruded to see this and she told me not to buy mac from anywhere apart from like mac shops mac free stands and department stores and obviously friends lol if you know that are real  Anywhere like these that are fakes  Sorry Hun I don't want to see a lovely person  like yourself get done over ️️


----------



## beautycool (Oct 17, 2015)

Not a registered retailer to sell mac products


----------



## rockin (Oct 17, 2015)

Thanks, I wasn't sure.  I know they sell all sorts of things, and I'm sure some at least are legit since they advertise on TV, but I wondered if anyone had first hand experience.


----------



## dancewithme (Oct 17, 2015)

rockin said:


> Has anyone here used secretsales.com before or know if they're any good?  They currently have a MAC sale, with up to 25% off.


  I've bought other things from secret sales with no issues!


----------



## Inamorata (Oct 17, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Just seen this on the Debenhams website, looks like the UD Spectrum palette is coming to the UK. It's not listed yet, but probably will be soon.


 
  Spectrum and all other UD Christmas lines at Debenhams on Nov 5th.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 17, 2015)

Inamorata said:


> Spectrum and all other UD Christmas lines at Debenhams on Nov 5th.


  Ooh, thank you for the info!


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Oct 18, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> I'm sure we will. It's Le Grand Palais that's the Sephora exclusive (which I'm still thinking about ordering from Sephora - what to do what to do?).
> 
> EDIT: Really Ree has the review up and said it's launching online at Debenhams on the 1st November:
> http://www.reallyree.com/2015/10/too-faced-le-grand-chateau-swatches-christmas-2015.html


  I am totally skipping Too Faced this year, i can't really justify it for the pretty packaging alone when so many of the eyeshadows look like repeats from previous palettes or Xmas sets and the reviews have been so meh. I am excited for the Born This Way shade extensions to come out though, it was too dark before 

  On another note I have never owned a meteorites before, should i take the plunge with the snowflake one or are the permanent ones better? Does it even matter as the effect seems to be so subtle?


----------



## MissLiLaC (Oct 18, 2015)

mushroomteagirl said:


> I am totally skipping Too Faced this year, i can't really justify it for the pretty packaging alone when so many of the eyeshadows look like repeats from previous palettes or Xmas sets and the reviews have been so meh. I am excited for the Born This Way shade extensions to come out though, it was too dark before   O*n another note I have never owned a meteorites before, should i take the plunge with the snowflake one or are the permanent ones better? Does it even matter as the effect seems to be so subtle? *


  I'm wondering the same thing :sigh:


----------



## beautycool (Oct 18, 2015)

Yeah the take plunge and buy  If you can look instore then decide I like them all  tbh I have none of the perm ones I only have the limited edition ones ATM  I will buy a perm pressed one I think in the compact just wanted these ones as so pretty too


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 18, 2015)

mushroomteagirl said:


> I am totally skipping Too Faced this year, i can't really justify it for the pretty packaging alone when so many of the eyeshadows look like repeats from previous palettes or Xmas sets and the reviews have been so meh. I am excited for the Born This Way shade extensions to come out though, it was too dark before
> 
> On another note I have never owned a meteorites before, should i take the plunge with the snowflake one or are the permanent ones better? Does it even matter as the effect seems to be so subtle?


  I think you're right about TF.

  It depends on what you're looking for with the Meteorites. I haven't received the holiday ones yet, but the LE shades often tend to be more highlighting, whereas the permanent shades are more finishing powders. I think if you can, go to a counter and try them out yourself, then you'll see what you prefer. I personally collect them as much as anything, so to me the holiday ones are a must, lol.


----------



## Inamorata (Oct 18, 2015)

Anybody planning on getting beauty advent calendars this year?? I think the Charlotte Tilbury one is calling (SCREAMING) my name.


----------



## MissLiLaC (Oct 18, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> I think you're right about TF.  It depends on what you're looking for with the Meteorites. I haven't received the holiday ones yet, but the LE shades often tend to be more highlighting, whereas the permanent shades are more finishing powders. I think if you can, go to a counter and try them out yourself, then you'll see what you prefer. I personally collect them as much as anything, so to me the holiday ones are a must, lol.


  Ah so u think this year's snowflakes balls can't be used as a finishing powder? That's what I want them for really :sigh:


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 18, 2015)

MissLiLaC said:


> Ah so u think this year's snowflakes balls can't be used as a finishing powder? That's what I want them for really :sigh:


  As I already said I don't have them yet, so I don't know.


----------



## MissLiLaC (Oct 18, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> As I already said I don't have them yet, so I don't know.


  Oh sorry didn't read properly (too excited to get them)


----------



## jadiepyne (Oct 18, 2015)

rockin said:


> Has anyone here used secretsales.com before or know if they're any good?  They currently have a MAC sale, with up to 25% off.


  I bought some a few days ago, Ive started a thread for this as well, hopefully they will be ok!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 19, 2015)

Just received my holiday Meteorites and the Rouge G and they're so pretty! I have only swatched the Meteorites on my hand, but it does seem quite shimmery, so probably not great as a finishing powder. Will try it on my face later.


----------



## rockin (Oct 20, 2015)

This is probably old news to some of you, but I've just seen on the Boots website that NYX cosmetics are 'coming soon'.


  Does anyone know if we will be getting the Urban Decay Gwen Stefani palette here?


----------



## Inamorata (Oct 20, 2015)

rockin said:


> This is probably old news to some of you, but I've just seen on the Boots website that NYX cosmetics are 'coming soon'.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if we will be getting the Urban Decay Gwen Stefani palette here?


  We will, I'll let you guys know when we have a release date.


----------



## beautycool (Oct 22, 2015)

Charlotte t coming to Bentalls Kingston so you can buy all the make up there now    That means I can actually swatch when i next go to my mums house brilliant lol ))))) I'm happy for this to come there as oh my gosh it means I can swatch everything and then just buy online too  fab   I would like the calander is it worth it for the £150 price ? Wouldn't have a clue  But I would like it bit pricey   As I had said before about mac  Your taking to much of a risk here phone mac head office and ask directly they tell you


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (Oct 22, 2015)

I am in LA at the moment and went to the mall today ... there were 2 mac counters and a mac store ... like wth?! And it was not even a big mall!!  At home my closest counter is in HOF reading after that the next one I think is in Guildford!    On the plus side I got to haul from the new collection  ... the one with the sets n high lighters at US prices!!


----------



## BethRosexx (Oct 23, 2015)

A few too faced Christmas gifts are now on debenhams


----------



## jennyap (Oct 23, 2015)

HOF King William Street (London) now has a Tom Ford counter. This could be very dangerous for my wallet!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 23, 2015)

I'm completely out of touch with Mac releases. Can anyone tell me when the holiday collection is going to be released here? First Thursday of November? Thanks.


----------



## MissLiLaC (Oct 23, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> I'm completely out of touch with Mac releases. Can anyone tell me when the holiday collection is going to be released here? First Thursday of November? Thanks.


  http://britishbeautyblogger.com/makeup/mac-magic-of-the-night/  It could be online next Thursday(29th) 'cause I have a feeling it will be in store first Thurs. of November~~


----------



## rockin (Oct 25, 2015)

Stila have their Christmas collection up on their site http://stila.co.uk/collections/christmas-2015


----------



## rockin (Oct 25, 2015)

Up to 20% off at feelunique.com.  That makes it cheaper than escentual if you're spending over £80, and they have the Guerlain Christmas collection up as well.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 25, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up Dawn. I'm just waiting for the Mac holiday collection and the Urban Decay palettes and then I'm done for this year. Might get the Guerlain palette in the sales after Christmas, but I'm not spending that much on it. Already got the Meteorites, the Rouge G, the liquid lipstick and the nail polish. That'll do.


----------



## Inamorata (Oct 27, 2015)

If anyone is interested the Charlotte Tilbury Advent Calendar just went live! Not sure how long it'd last!


----------



## BethRosexx (Oct 28, 2015)

​ if anyone is interested,boots no7 advent calender is live too, £38 for £148 worth of products. I've just ordered


----------



## kirstw91 (Oct 28, 2015)

MAC has their Holiday collection up on the UK site... Ordered OD and ER.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Oct 28, 2015)

kirstw91 said:


> MAC has their Holiday collection up on the UK site... Ordered OD and ER.


  They could at least waited until tomorrow... OD is sold out by the way


----------



## kirstw91 (Oct 28, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> They could at least waited until tomorrow... OD is sold out by the way


  I had a feeling that they would put it on earlier. No way! I hope it doesn't get cancelled on my order. Sick of companies cancelling items from online orders these days, every single order I've made recently to multiple companies I haven't received the full order. That's my rant for today.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Oct 28, 2015)

kirstw91 said:


> I had a feeling that they would put it on earlier. No way! I hope it doesn't get cancelled on my order. Sick of companies cancelling items from online orders these days, every single order I've made recently to multiple companies I haven't received the full order. That's my rant for today.


  I'm keeping my fingers crossed that I can get my hands on SoG and ER tomorrow, even if I have to order it at 3am


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 28, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> They could at least waited until tomorrow... OD is sold out by the way


  Oh that's just ridiculous! I don't really follow Mac nowadays, because I've got fed up with this palaver, but I would've liked OD. Eh. Ordered 3 of the shadows, but I'm not happy.


----------



## rockin (Oct 28, 2015)

The one day of the week that I have to go out, and MAC launches a collection early


----------



## Zoeyxox (Oct 28, 2015)

Can't believe how quick OD sold out! Such a random day to release a collection as well


----------



## Joni (Oct 28, 2015)

The brush sets look beautiful but I'd worry about them being of the same quality as regular MAC brushes. The only things catching my eye from this collection was the neutral eye bag and the viva glam lipstick/gloss set.I went crazy on the Guo Pei collection so I'm trying to be good and resist .þ


----------



## BethRosexx (Oct 29, 2015)

Ordered a pigment/glitter set and gloss set. Nothing else is catching my eye!


----------



## dancewithme (Oct 29, 2015)

Normally there's loads I want from the holiday collections, but this year I don't think I'll be getting anything at all :-(


----------



## rockin (Oct 29, 2015)

Just got the email through from MAC, advertising the new collection.  As usual, after the most-wanted product has already sold out.


----------



## rockin (Oct 29, 2015)

Feelunique now stock NARS


----------



## rockin (Oct 29, 2015)

I just ordered the Vice 4 palette from Debenhams


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 29, 2015)

rockin said:


> I just ordered the Vice 4 palette from Debenhams


  I think I'll hold out until next Thursday and get it from Debenhams in Guildford, they have a counter there and I have some vouchers. Wish you could use those online. Hope the Spectrum palette will be out soon too.


----------



## dingaling666 (Oct 29, 2015)

Likewise , missed out again ! Sickening !


----------



## dingaling666 (Oct 29, 2015)

Likewise missed out on oh darling !


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 29, 2015)

I'm hoping to go to Guildford on Thursday so I can pick up OD from HoF. They tend to have more stock than Bentalls in Kingston and/or less people interested in Mac in Guildford.


----------



## jadiepyne (Oct 29, 2015)

me too!! So annoyed as it was the only thing that I wanted!! Ended up getting SoG and 2 lipsticks to make myself feel better.... now im stalking other websites waiting for it to be released! x


----------



## rockin (Oct 29, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> I'm hoping to go to Guildford on Thursday so I can pick up OD from HoF. They tend to have more stock than Bentalls in Kingston and/or less people interested in Mac in Guildford.


We have HoF in Maidstone, but they don't have a MAC counter, unfortunately, so I'm stuck with stalking the web.  There's only a bus to Bluewater one day a week here, unless I take a bus to Chatham then another from there to Bluewater, and the earliest I could get there is probably around midday, so I'd most likely miss out there, too.  There's Fenwick in Tunbridge Wells, I believe, but again that's a long bus ride away.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 29, 2015)

rockin said:


> We have HoF in Maidstone, but they don't have a MAC counter, unfortunately, so I'm stuck with stalking the web.  There's only a bus to Bluewater one day a week here, unless I take a bus to Chatham then another from there to Bluewater, and the earliest I could get there is probably around midday, so I'd most likely miss out there, too.  There's Fenwick in Tunbridge Wells, I believe, but again that's a long bus ride away.


  I could try and pick up one or two extra ones and if people miss out online, I'd be happy to sell them on (no profit obviously, just pay for postage from me to you). Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## raych1984 (Oct 29, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> I could try and pick up one or two extra ones and if people miss out online, I'd be happy to sell them on (no profit obviously, just pay for postage from me to you). Let me know if you're interested.


  Me too. I'd be happy to help out. I'm in Birmingham where there are 3 MAC counters.


----------



## rockin (Oct 29, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> I could try and pick up one or two extra ones and if people miss out online, I'd be happy to sell them on (no profit obviously, just pay for postage from me to you). Let me know if you're interested.


Thank you, Anita, I might take you up on that if it doesn't appear online before then.  I'm fairly confident that anything else I want from the collection will be on Debenhams or HoF long enough for me to get them - it's just OD that is looking like it'll be a problem.


----------



## Zoeyxox (Oct 30, 2015)

Is the mac holiday collection out in stores yet ladies?


----------



## beautycool (Oct 30, 2015)

Hi I'm not sure when it's out in stores I thought it was next Thursday I cannot get to a mac but wanted oh darling but did I read properly it's 26.50 ?


----------



## Zoeyxox (Oct 30, 2015)

Yes it is 26.50.   I'll have to stalk the selfridges site for the release.


----------



## BethRosexx (Oct 30, 2015)

Zoeyxox said:


> Yes it is 26.50.   I'll have to stalk the selfridges site for the release.


 I follow the selfridges personal shopper on Instagram and she's been saying on her posts the 5th November x


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 30, 2015)

The Spectrum Palette and the whole of the holiday collection is up on the Urban Decay UK website. Use code HOLIDAY to get 3 free samples when spending over £50. 

  I've ordered the palette and the Delirious set of eyeliners. The freebies seem pretty good, a lipgloss, 7 eyeshadows and 3 blushes (obv not full size).


----------



## Nessy (Oct 30, 2015)

I'm a bit confused isn't the holiday collection already online???


----------



## beautycool (Oct 30, 2015)

Bon Bon palette by too faced need this  Look at those hearts lol


----------



## raych1984 (Oct 30, 2015)

beautycool said:


> Bon Bon palette by too faced need this  Look at those hearts lol


  Me too!


----------



## rockin (Oct 30, 2015)

beautycool said:


> Look at those hearts lol


 
  I've been hoping we will get this, too.  It's so pretty.  I'm not getting the other Too Faced sets this year, though.


----------



## raych1984 (Oct 30, 2015)

rockin said:


> I've been hoping we will get this, too.  It's so pretty.  I'm not getting the other Too Faced sets this year, though.


  I'm not getting any of the holiday sets. I'm waiting for this and the Melted Chocolate lipglosses.


----------



## rockin (Oct 30, 2015)

There's 15% off at Illamasqua this weekend.  Use code BIRTHDAY15


----------



## beautycool (Oct 30, 2015)

rockin said:


> I've been hoping we will get this, too.  It's so pretty.  I'm not getting the other Too Faced sets this year, though.


  I will be getting this beaut ... Even if just usa  I so want it  It's different ️️


----------



## beautycool (Oct 30, 2015)

rockin said:


> There's 15% off at Illamasqua this weekend.  Use code BIRTHDAY15


  That's brill  I get 30% off Illamasqua I like some of there bits the brushes are fab and the primer stuff is excellent the see through stuff in black tub  I like the gleam too that stuff is brilliant   15% is brill percentage off though not too bad   Omg nars has that lipstick box thingy what ever it is x  I so wanted that too  My hubby just got in from work and has bought me a few birthday presents bavk from duty free !!!! As my birthday Tomorow   He bought me the new jo Malone candle out the mismosa fragranced one I smelt it in duty free in august .  And the lady wouldn't let me buy it as it wasnt coming out till few days later  So I missed out so hubby remembered and bought it for me today whilst he at work And a few cards from him and the children and Marc Jacobs descandence perfume not sure if I spelt it right but it smells so nice I was wondering what it smelt like it does remind me of christian dior Fahrenheit for men  I don't know why lol but it does maybe not as strong lol but anyhow I love that scent on a man  the Fahrenheit !!!!  Anyone getting the mini travel chanel brushes  Not sure if I'm getting them yet !!


----------



## beautycool (Oct 30, 2015)

raych1984 said:


> I'm not getting any of the holiday sets. I'm waiting for this and the Melted Chocolate lipglosses.


  I didn't get no too faced sets last year not sure what I bought last year  I may get some this year but not sure yet


----------



## Zoeyxox (Oct 30, 2015)

Oh thank you beautiful!  That'll save me from going crazy and pressing refresh every minute


----------



## rockin (Nov 1, 2015)

jadiepyne said:


> I bought some a few days ago, Ive started a thread for this as well, hopefully they will be ok!


Any news on your Secretsales order yet?


----------



## beautycool (Nov 1, 2015)

Having wore the new Marc Jacobs again today I'm not sure what it smells like smells musky I cannot explain it  Anyone else tried this one descandence  It's really nice x


----------



## beautycool (Nov 1, 2015)

rockin said:


> Any news on your Secretsales order yet?


  Tbh Hun I wouldn't  Like mac says the only places you buy legit make up is from mac online them selves  Or from friends or people that you trust !!!!!


----------



## rockin (Nov 1, 2015)

beautycool said:


> Or from friends or people that you trust !!!!!


I know you wouldn't, but Jadiepyne said she had, and I was wondering if she had received her order yet and if it was legit.  There were bloggers at the time telling everyone about the sale.


----------



## beautycool (Nov 1, 2015)

rockin said:


> I know you wouldn't, but Jadiepyne said she had, and I was wondering if she had received her order yet and if it was legit.  There were bloggers at the time telling everyone about the sale.


  Well if bloggers were writing about it all then it has to be legit don't you think ??  But where do these secretsales.com get there products from mac from ? I mean if it was legit wouldn't mac itself be having sales ? I don't know I wouldn't know ?  Appernlty this site does money  off givenchy bags or wot not  I wouldn't trust it tbh if you want something you pay the full price unless you know it's legit  I wouldn't trust other sites but if people are blogging then that makes you think it's legit isn't it


----------



## kirstw91 (Nov 1, 2015)

beautycool said:


> Having wore the new Marc Jacobs again today I'm not sure what it smells like smells musky I cannot explain it  Anyone else tried this one descandence  It's really nice x


  I've tried Decadence a couple of week ago, it's nice but its not my usual kind of perfume, I normally go for sweet and girly scents but I do kind of like it. I think I'd have to try it again before I can fully decide. I love the bottle though.


----------



## jadiepyne (Nov 1, 2015)

rockin said:


> I know you wouldn't, but Jadiepyne said she had, and I was wondering if she had received her order yet and if it was legit.  There were bloggers at the time telling everyone about the sale.


  I've not received it yet but it's been dispatched  I'll let you know when it arrives


----------



## jadiepyne (Nov 1, 2015)

beautycool said:


> Well if bloggers were writing about it all then it has to be legit don't you think ??  But where do these secretsales.com get there products from mac from ? I mean if it was legit wouldn't mac itself be having sales ? I don't know I wouldn't know ?  Appernlty this site does money  off givenchy bags or wot not  I wouldn't trust it tbh if you want something you pay the full price unless you know it's legit  I wouldn't trust other sites but if people are blogging then that makes you think it's legit isn't it


  If I think it's dodgy I'll just return it so thought I'd try and see what turns up!


----------



## beautycool (Nov 2, 2015)

kirstw91 said:


> I've tried Decadence a couple of week ago, it's nice but its not my usual kind of perfume, I normally go for sweet and girly scents but I do kind of like it. I think I'd have to try it again before I can fully decide. I love the bottle though.


  Hi thanks for feedback well having about 60 bottles of all diff perfumes I wanted a new one but wasn't too sure which  Hubby went to duty free during work and I had said about the mj one but he had smelt that and was keen but said I wouldn't like it lol  Anyhow I told him to buy it and I opened it Friday ( birthday was Halloween ) so anyhow loved it omg ) def one I like . I own nowt of the mj ones and out of all my perfume coll I haven't one that smells like this so I was made up  Ps loving the bottle too just love it  So different ))


----------



## beautycool (Nov 2, 2015)

jadiepyne said:


> If I think it's dodgy I'll just return it so thought I'd try and see what turns up!


  Is that the policy you can return them  As when I had ordered oh my gosh we couldn't return  Loads of girls had ordered the same whom we were all on this Fb group lol thinking we was getting a great deal  I think they were in real boxes but you could just see they were fake  Anyhow went through pp to get money back  Luv kilt we all paid via paypal and paypal got our money back  I hope yours is ok  I think I bought mine in 2013 not sure though  Maybe 2012 I wanna say it was from that site as that's the only dodgy emails I have through lol which say items are half price or percentage off givenchy bags etc


----------



## kirstw91 (Nov 2, 2015)

beautycool said:


> Hi thanks for feedback well having about 60 bottles of all diff perfumes I wanted a new one but wasn't too sure which  Hubby went to duty free during work and I had said about the mj one but he had smelt that and was keen but said I wouldn't like it lol  Anyhow I told him to buy it and I opened it Friday ( birthday was Halloween ) so anyhow loved it omg ) def one I like . I own nowt of the mj ones and out of all my perfume coll I haven't one that smells like this so I was made up  Ps loving the bottle too just love it  So different ))


  I have to admit it is an unusual scent, which is what I liked about it. I will be trying it again because I was testing a few that day, I have a "system" when I try perfumes (I know, I'm daft lol) I have a few of his perfumes, I liked Lola the most. I like the Diesel Loverdose line aswell, they are unusual.  I dread to even think how many perfumes I have, I recently moved and all of my collection ended up taking 4 large boxes.


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 2, 2015)

I really like Decadence! I've been wearing it a lot lately. It's not in my top 5 but it definitely got in my top 10.


  Edit: As for secretsales, I have two watches from them and they are not fake. I hope everything is ok with the MAC products, my concern would be the expiration date, not the authenticity.


----------



## kirstw91 (Nov 2, 2015)

Not sure if people are aware but I noticed a couple of week ago that TJ Hughes had some Mac products online. Not sure about Authenticity or anything, I'm guessing that they will be ok. They did have quite a bit at the time but knowing them there is a fast turnover on items.


----------



## jadiepyne (Nov 2, 2015)

beautycool said:


> Maybe 2012 I wanna say it was from that site as that's the only dodgy emails I have through lol which say items are half price or percentage off givenchy bags etc


  They have to accept returns as per distance selling regulations (or something like that!) and if they dont.... well like you say paypal 

  To be fair, Ive bought quite a lot of stuff from secretsales and its always been fine, but I will post some pics on here when they arrive and people can have a look


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Nov 2, 2015)

re: secretsales and t j Hughes selling Mac - if they are then it might be a similar to the sale of Mac within the Estée Lauder cosmetics outlet, which as well as selling the unsold limited edition stuff, sells some of the permanent products at a discount because they are 'old' in terms of their batch date. Did you know that you could buy a lipstick on counter today and it might already be three years old!? You can check the batch codes online it's crazy!  And re: Marc Jacobs decadence - a very sexy strong perfume and I wish I could wear it but it has that strength that gives me a migraine the way Thierry muglers angel does  still, I'm glad others get to enjoy it as I think it's a good one!


----------



## beautycool (Nov 2, 2015)

kirstw91 said:


> I have to admit it is an unusual scent, which is what I liked about it. I will be trying it again because I was testing a few that day, I have a "system" when I try perfumes (I know, I'm daft lol) I have a few of his perfumes, I liked Lola the most. I like the Diesel Loverdose line aswell, they are unusual.  I dread to even think how many perfumes I have, I recently moved and all of my collection ended up taking 4 large boxes.


  Lol sounds as bad as me lol you don't even want to know how many boxes in total I had when we moved last year lol  So bad hubby said omg this cannot be all yours  That's including my nail polish stash so mmmm lol yeah it was so over 25 boxes just my beauty stuff !!!! A complete nightmare tbh because when we moved in the conservotory was filled with my stuff only lmao. My husband couldn't believe I mean he could but you know he was gob smacked .


----------



## beautycool (Nov 2, 2015)

kerry-jane88 said:


> re: secretsales and t j Hughes selling Mac - if they are then it might be a similar to the sale of Mac within the Estée Lauder cosmetics outlet, which as well as selling the unsold limited edition stuff, sells some of the permanent products at a discount because they are 'old' in terms of their batch date. Did you know that you could buy a lipstick on counter today and it might already be three years old!? You can check the batch codes online it's crazy!  And re: Marc Jacobs decadence - a very sexy strong perfume and I wish I could wear it but it has that strength that gives me a migraine the way Thierry muglers angel does  still, I'm glad others get to enjoy it as I think it's a good one!


  Oh no that's not good sorry it makes you have headache Hun   Yeah I know what u saying about the mac thing Hun I know they can be like year old etc as batch numbers   I buy from a cco down in Portsmouth  or America and off mates but not over the net as mac suggests not too  as I been caught out before x I'm going to try n see if my pp account goes back they far   Just talking about returns just to say me and others girls were not allowed to return these the company didn't want them back lol neither did they want us to get money back  So we went through pp  Pp told us to throw them in the bin straight away anyhow I never forget it !!!


----------



## beautycool (Nov 2, 2015)

jadiepyne said:


> They have to accept returns as per distance selling regulations (or something like that!) and if they dont.... well like you say paypal   To be fair, Ive bought quite a lot of stuff from secretsales and its always been fine, but I will post some pics on here when they arrive and people can have a look


  You would of thought so wouldn't you  But nope lol had to go through pp !!!!!! But some girls paid by credit card and took longer for money to be returned


----------



## rockin (Nov 2, 2015)

We used to have a TJ Hughes in our shopping centre, and they sold odds and ends of various brands of makeup.  I bought quite a few Stila items from them quite cheaply and they were always genuine, as well as Revlon nail polishes and even a few Urban Decay bits.  The only thing is you had to make sure you checked the products before buying, as sometimes people had opened them in the store and dipped their fingers in.  Some cream eyeshadows and pots of lip gloss were a real mess.  I didn't realise they sold online as well.

  I see adverts for Secretsales on TV every day, between episodes of Friends (my daughter watches endless repeats) and I keep hearing "Friends, sponsored by secretsales.com"


----------



## kirstw91 (Nov 2, 2015)

beautycool said:


> Lol sounds as bad as me lol you don't even want to know how many boxes in total I had when we moved last year lol  So bad hubby said omg this cannot be all yours  That's including my nail polish stash so mmmm lol yeah it was so over 25 boxes just my beauty stuff !!!! A complete nightmare tbh because when we moved in the conservotory was filled with my stuff only lmao. My husband couldn't believe I mean he could but you know he was gob smacked .


  I've had to get rid of a lot, there's too much lol. I've been ruthless!


----------



## kirstw91 (Nov 2, 2015)

rockin said:


> We used to have a TJ Hughes in our shopping centre, and they sold odds and ends of various brands of makeup.  I bought quite a few Stila items from them quite cheaply and they were always genuine, as well as Revlon nail polishes and even a few Urban Decay bits.  The only thing is you had to make sure you checked the products before buying, as sometimes people had opened them in the store and dipped their fingers in.  Some cream eyeshadows and pots of lip gloss were a real mess.  I didn't realise they sold online as well.  I see adverts for Secretsales on TV every day, between episodes of Friends (my daughter watches endless repeats) and I keep hearing "Friends, sponsored by secretsales.com"


  We used to have one ages ago, that's where I got most of my makeup stuff from. That used to drive me daft though, when people would stick their fingers in but the most annoying thing that I've ever seen was in TK Maxx, I saw this girl painting all of her nails and then putting the polish back on the shelf afterwards.  The last thing I got from TK Maxx I had to search through the shelves for one that hasn't been messed with (the Too Faced A La Mode palette, £7.99)


----------



## beautycool (Nov 2, 2015)

We'll I tried looking back into my PayPal account but hubby gave me a idea to see if I can get into my account with secret sales but I'm so not sure if it was them  But I am a little sure it was so I be looking to see in my account if I can see any old order xx


----------



## beautycool (Nov 2, 2015)

kirstw91 said:


> I've had to get rid of a lot, there's too much lol. I've been ruthless!


  Snap lol  I have wrapped so much make up up brand new stuff for all my nieces   Madness and I'm still buying  Flaming ridiculous  When my stepdad passed in sept 2011 I then had my baby ten days later a day after we burried my stepdad well two days later  I started collecting nail polish never grew my nails in my life and a woman in her 30,s growing her nails now  Madness anyways think it was shock and grieve why that had happened I collected nail polish over a thousand bottles I think I had bought something like 500 within five months  Stupid flaming stupid used to order loads from the states indies and things omg I think now what a waste of money and would love to sell some but I won't get back what I paid if that makes sense I want to sell my enchanted too not for silky money like some  Anyhow yeah I went on a mad one as was getting paid more than what I do now  And it's what made me forget and made me happy and blocked my mind  Now I think stupid how stupid of me money wasted a lot of money  I wish i only had a few bottles now  Not interested in them but I had given away a few to my close friends and my family   Gave away 200 bottles nightmare  Has anyone ever ever lost someone close  And done stupid things or hoarded things  to deal with it all xx


----------



## beautycool (Nov 2, 2015)

Just to say secret sales I think it was whom I ordered from a few years back nothing showing up on my account  But they do have my address and they have my email too and I don't think I had given them my address just to sign up with them  So yeah it must be when I sign in it does look familiar  Maybe everything apart from mac is legit   And mac just isn't somehow   And if you email mac they would want to know where your getting the products from and will tell you that mac only sell real products from the free standing mac shops  and department shops and them direct online  So you could also email them to ask ))


----------



## rockin (Nov 2, 2015)

Just looked on HoF website, and they have items from MAC Wash & Dry and MAC Is Beauty, amongst others.


----------



## kirstw91 (Nov 2, 2015)

beautycool said:


> Snap lol  I have wrapped so much make up up brand new stuff for all my nieces   Madness and I'm still buying  Flaming ridiculous  When my stepdad passed in sept 2011 I then had my baby ten days later a day after we burried my stepdad well two days later  I started collecting nail polish never grew my nails in my life and a woman in her 30,s growing her nails now  Madness anyways think it was shock and grieve why that had happened I collected nail polish over a thousand bottles I think I had bought something like 500 within five months  Stupid flaming stupid used to order loads from the states indies and things omg I think now what a waste of money and would love to sell some but I won't get back what I paid if that makes sense I want to sell my enchanted too not for silky money like some  Anyhow yeah I went on a mad one as was getting paid more than what I do now  And it's what made me forget and made me happy and blocked my mind  Now I think stupid how stupid of me money wasted a lot of money  I wish i only had a few bottles now  Not interested in them but I had given away a few to my close friends and my family   Gave away 200 bottles nightmare  Has anyone ever ever lost someone close  And done stupid things or hoarded things  to deal with it all xx


  I think everyone has a coping mechanism when they lose someone. I use makeup, especially lipsticks to almost relate to my Nanna who died when I was a teenager, before I was interested in makeup. My Nanna used to have her lippy on all the time and she loved her makeup.  I have an excuse for my nail polishes, acrylic powders, glitter and nail art stuff because I'm a Beauty Therapist/Nail Technician and Hairdresser so it's the perfect cover up lol.


----------



## beautycool (Nov 2, 2015)

kirstw91 said:


> I think everyone has a coping mechanism when they lose someone. I use makeup, especially lipsticks to almost relate to my Nanna who died when I was a teenager, before I was interested in makeup. My Nanna used to have her lippy on all the time and she loved her makeup.  I have an excuse for my nail polishes, acrylic powders, glitter and nail art stuff because I'm a Beauty Therapist/Nail Technician and Hairdresser so it's the perfect cover up lol.


  Sorry about your nanna  mine passed when my boy turned one she passed on my boys first birthday   That hurts every year still and he is 19 now  But now I think are my kiddies doomed as there dates represent death   A little story with my stepdaddy and my baby  I won't say everything  But my stepdad birthday was the 15 th sept  My baby due date was the 15 sept  too  And my stepdad passed on the 4 th sept and we burried him on the 23 and had bub induced and had him the 25 th  So yeah then I used to sit outside the cemmetray at 11 pm and sit in my car outside wanting to go in and see him even though I used to drive up there all time everyday before work after work then when I took my mum back home we used to drive there   I suppose yeah it was my way of coping wasn't it  But that's all I was interested in and my new baby but still had in my head why  o why xx


----------



## beautycool (Nov 2, 2015)

Ps brilliant job to be in Hun  I did my nail course at Kingston I gave it up three months before I finished kick myself now  But before that I did make up course there and passed


----------



## kirstw91 (Nov 2, 2015)

beautycool said:


> Sorry about your nanna  mine passed when my boy turned one she passed on my boys first birthday   That hurts every year still and he is 19 now  But now I think are my kiddies doomed as there dates represent death   A little story with my stepdaddy and my baby  I won't say everything  But my stepdad birthday was the 15 th sept  My baby due date was the 15 sept  too  And my stepdad passed on the 4 th sept and we burried him on the 23 and had bub induced and had him the 25 th  So yeah then I used to sit outside the cemmetray at 11 pm and sit in my car outside wanting to go in and see him even though I used to drive up there all time everyday before work after work then when I took my mum back home we used to drive there   I suppose yeah it was my way of coping wasn't it  But that's all I was interested in and my new baby but still had in my head why  o why xx


  People always say it gets easier but it doesn't really, you just learn to hide it better, it always hits me around Christmas time, the only deaths that I've had to cope with are my Nanna and Grandad. One of the worst days for me was when I passed my driving test because me and my grandad always talked about me driving and when he was first diagnosed with cancer he said that he would of liked to of been here for the first drive in my car. Also it got to me when I graduated university. I always think that they are still with me, when I was taking my test, my grandad was with me. They may not be here in body but they are here in spirit. X


----------



## kirstw91 (Nov 2, 2015)

beautycool said:


> Ps brilliant job to be in Hun  I did my nail course at Kingston I gave it up three months before I finished kick myself now  But before that I did make up course there and passed


 It really is, I get to play with colour and glitter! I ended up going to university getting my teaching degree and Assessors award. I'd love to work with learners with Special Education Needs, teaching hair and beauty.


----------



## beautycool (Nov 2, 2015)

kirstw91 said:


> People always say it gets easier but it doesn't really, you just learn to hide it better, it always hits me around Christmas time, the only deaths that I've had to cope with are my Nanna and Grandad. One of the worst days for me was when I passed my driving test because me and my grandad always talked about me driving and when he was first diagnosed with cancer he said that he would of liked to of been here for the first drive in my car. Also it got to me when I graduated university. I always think that they are still with me, when I was taking my test, my grandad was with me. They may not be here in body but they are here in spirit. X


  Ah Hun I'm sorry  the heartache never goes away tbh  oh yes I believe they are around somewhere  The first Xmas was horrid  so is every Xmas but the first was upsetting  It was like my stepdad died to let my baby be born really to us I mean everyone says someone dies a baby born  I had a threatened mc with little one when I was two months gone I think I was  About two weeks after that my stepdad was diagnosed with cancer was given 6-12 m to live and he passed away about 6 months later  So upsetting always is   We got married two years later omg that was so hard my stepdad had waited for us to get married for like ten years and to have a baby  As soon as we did he passed away on us  I carried a picture that we had done a little charm I carried it down the aisle one of hubby dad and one of stepdad  And had my real dad walking down aisle and we had there names mentioned in church   Thank you for listening x Hun


----------



## Erinaceina (Nov 2, 2015)

Does anyone know about the MAC online return policy? I accidentally bought two each of Evening Rendezvous and the pink lip bag from the holiday collection. Unless I can return the spares, I'll have to find someone to buy them off me (or I'll end up being seriously broke this month). Cheers.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Nov 2, 2015)

Erinaceina said:


> Does anyone know about the MAC online return policy? I accidentally bought two each of Evening Rendezvous and the pink lip bag from the holiday collection. Unless I can return the spares, I'll have to find someone to buy them off me (or I'll end up being seriously broke this month). Cheers.


  There should be a returns slip in your parcel. Send that to them with the item and your details.


----------



## rockin (Nov 4, 2015)

Some of the NARS Steven Klein collection is up on HoF.


----------



## raych1984 (Nov 4, 2015)

rockin said:


> Some of the NARS Steven Klein collection is up on HoF.


  Thank you, I want an eyeshadow from this collection


----------



## raych1984 (Nov 4, 2015)

Oh Darling is sold out on John Lewis, Debrnhams and Selfridges


----------



## rockin (Nov 4, 2015)

OD already sold out on Debenhams by 6am, and by 6:37am SoG was gone too.


----------



## raych1984 (Nov 4, 2015)

rockin said:


> OD already sold out on Debenhams by 6am, and by 6:37am SoG was gone too.


  In to store I go...


----------



## Zoeyxox (Nov 4, 2015)

Ugh I hate this. I can't even go into the store because of work


----------



## rockin (Nov 4, 2015)

Zoeyxox said:


> Ugh I hate this. I can't even go into the store because of work


 
  There isn't a store or counter anywhere near me - the nearest is a long bus ride away, and they'd no doubt be sold out of OD before I get there, since I couldn't even set off until my daughter has left to go to school.


----------



## Zoeyxox (Nov 4, 2015)

I just don't understand how Mac could possibly benefit from making such limited quantities of something that's so high in demand.


----------



## Zoeyxox (Nov 4, 2015)

Oh. sG is available on selfridges ladies!!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 4, 2015)

I'll go to Guildford later and see if they still have it there. I can pick up 2 or 3 if anyone would like me to.


----------



## rockin (Nov 4, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> I'll go to Guildford later and see if they still have it there. I can pick up 2 or 3 if anyone would like me to.


Yes please, Anita.  I just want Oh, Darling.


----------



## Zoeyxox (Nov 4, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> I'll go to Guildford later and see if they still have it there. I can pick up 2 or 3 if anyone would like me to.


   That would be wonderful if you could!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 5, 2015)

Okay Ladies, I'll try to pick up 3. I won't be able to get there until about 10.30, so not sure if there'll still be any left. I'll let you know. If it does come online in the meantime and you manage to grab one, please let me know.


----------



## Georgina525 (Nov 5, 2015)

I know it might not help many people here but Brown Thomas in Ireland has both oh darling and shaft of gold in stock. (They never seem to sell out of collections that fast) They don't deliver to mainland UK though but do deliver to Northern Ireland (as well as Ireland)


----------



## raych1984 (Nov 5, 2015)

Huge queue at MAC Bham!


----------



## jennyap (Nov 5, 2015)

I'll stop into my counter on the way in to work, if they have any OD I'll pick one or two up for you ladies also.


----------



## jennyap (Nov 5, 2015)

Only one SA on my counter, poor thing. Said they had a queue waiting when they opened and virtually all she'd sold was the EDSFs. But they still had some left, so I got 2 OD, 1 SOG - PM me   ETA both OD spoken for, still 1 SOG up for grabs


----------



## jadiepyne (Nov 5, 2015)

well done! Ive managed to miss OD again!! :-(


----------



## rockin (Nov 5, 2015)

Is Tonight's The Night a MAC online or MAC store exclusive?  I see it wasn't listed on Debenhams' site.


----------



## Ode (Nov 5, 2015)

rockin said:


> Is Tonight's The Night a MAC online or MAC store exclusive?  I see it wasn't listed on Debenhams' site.


  I was looking for that too, I ordered it from Selfridges it's on there at the moment!  Edit: didn't answer the question! I don't think it was exclusive to Mac.


----------



## rockin (Nov 5, 2015)

Ode said:


> Edit: didn't answer the question! I don't think it was exclusive to Mac.


Thank you.  I hope it's not just Selfridges that are getting it, as I hate having to pay their postage charge when other sites don't charge.



  Just had DPD deliver a parcel - my order from urbandecay.com has arrived


----------



## rockin (Nov 5, 2015)

I'm not having much luck - Boots sent me the wrong thing yesterday, plus the Chanel blush I did order absolutely reeked of rose which gave me a headache, now my Urban Decay palette has arrived with one of the colours smashed


----------



## Ode (Nov 5, 2015)

[@]rockin[/@] I forgot to say, when I last checked John Lewis had 6 left of Tonight's The Night! They've started charging for instore collection too grrrr!!


----------



## jennyap (Nov 5, 2015)

Ode said:


> @rockin I forgot to say, when I last checked John Lewis had 6 left of Tonight's The Night! *They've started charging for instore collection too grrrr!!*


  What? How ridiculous. Can't imagine that will be very popular, when other companies that offer in-store collection invariably don't charge.


----------



## Ode (Nov 5, 2015)

Insane isn't it?! Free store collection for orders over £30! This must have been done recently because I remember buying 1 lipstick from Wash and Dry and using free collection to store. Boots used to do it too, glad they've seen the error of their ways!!


----------



## NiaEveral (Nov 5, 2015)

Ode said:


> @rockin I forgot to say, when I last checked John Lewis had 6 left of Tonight's The Night! They've started charging for instore collection too grrrr!!


  Only for purchases under £30 then its a £3 charge.


----------



## NiaEveral (Nov 5, 2015)

I just settled with getting ER and DS. Would of got a highlighter from the MOTN collection but it too much hassle for me to be bothered to chase it up right. This is despite me having the morning off lol.

  I'll just treat myself to the BECCA or ABH dupe. Or maybe NARS Albatross, I've been meaning to get that for the longest.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 5, 2015)

Sorry ladies, I literally got the last OD at HoF, sorry, I couldn't help anyone.


----------



## rockin (Nov 5, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Sorry ladies, I literally got the last OD at HoF, sorry, I couldn't help anyone.


Thanks for trying


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (Nov 5, 2015)

I am in Reading. Shaftesbury of gold is still available for now.  Anyone missed out message me  Damn auto correct   Shaft of gold lol


----------



## raych1984 (Nov 5, 2015)

rockin said:


> Is Tonight's The Night a MAC online or MAC store exclusive?  I see it wasn't listed on Debenhams' site.


  What's tonight's the night?


----------



## raych1984 (Nov 5, 2015)

Ignore me, I googled it and DAMN it is gorgeous!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 5, 2015)

I bought Tonight's the night and two more shadows from Mac directly, but haven't even swatched them. They look very pretty and the SA in HoF was wearing the purple one, so gorgeous!  ETA: Just remembered, they only had 4 of them in the display, but can't remember if TNT was there or not.


----------



## rockin (Nov 6, 2015)

If you want Please Me, Moon Is Blue, Nightmoth or Black Swan, then they are up on HoF, but they are the only colours of those particular items up so far, and I've been watching for nearly 3/4 of an hour.  The skinfinish is the only thing showing 'more colours' but both colours are sold out - I never did see the 'add to bag' button lit up.  Sometimes it shows me just one of the colours, and sometimes both when I refresh, but no stock.  It's a bit of a shambles, if you ask me.


----------



## jadiepyne (Nov 6, 2015)

My secretsales order has arrived  I've posted pictures in the thread I started x


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Nov 6, 2015)

NiaEveral said:


> I just settled with getting ER and DS. Would of got a highlighter from the MOTN collection but it too much hassle for me to be bothered to chase it up right. This is despite me having the morning off lol.
> 
> I'll just treat myself to the BECCA or ABH dupe. Or maybe NARS Albatross, I've been meaning to get that for the longest.
> I have the ABH one in Starlight and it's quite nice but i'm not sure it's worth £28. It's the only thing i own from ABH as their whole marketing schtick puts me right off.
> ...


  They are all really lovely apart from the gold one which is quite weak and a lot drier feeling. I was really impressed with the other 4 much better than i was expecting.

  I was after some more travel sized brushes so i picked up the brush sets this year and i wish i hadn't as the quality is appalling, the hairs aren't even straight on a lot of them and some are even looped back in to the ferrule. The dark haired brushes also bleed quite a bit when washed. They have also shed and had broken hairs already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I know they are not supposed to be the quality of the full sized as they are machine made but I have had one set of them before when they had clear with silver glitter handles and they are so so much better.


----------



## beautycool (Nov 6, 2015)

jadiepyne said:


> My secretsales order has arrived  I've posted pictures in the thread I started x


  That's brill glad you pleased with them I couldn't see no pics maybe I'm looking in wrong thread   Enjoy your goodies  I was thiking of asking my hubby to see if they have OD at heathrow  But I have heard it's not worth the hype you know when everyone hypes about it and it's not worth the ££££ so I dunna glad I missed it money for something else


----------



## rockin (Nov 6, 2015)

jadiepyne said:


> My secretsales order has arrived  I've posted pictures in the thread I started x


 
  I can't find the pictures.  It says the last picture you uploaded was on 16th? October


----------



## rockin (Nov 6, 2015)

A very poor show from HoF - did they really only have one colour of each of the lipstick, drenched pigment, eye pencil and lip pencil?  I was hoping to get Tonight's The Night, but they didn't even list it.  I didn't even see OD or SoF with a 'add to bag' button, now they're gone from the site altogether.

  I did get a Lancome nail polish in the post today - Rouge Midnight 425, and it's beautiful. with a very fine sparkle in it that you can't even feel.


----------



## beautycool (Nov 6, 2015)

rockin said:


> A very poor show from HoF - did they really only have one colour of each of the lipstick, drenched pigment, eye pencil and lip pencil?  I was hoping to get Tonight's The Night, but they didn't even list it.  I didn't even see OD or SoF with a 'add to bag' button, now they're gone from the site altogether.  I did get a Lancome nail polish in the post today - Rouge Midnight 425, and it's beautiful. with a very fine sparkle in it that you can't even feel.


  Hi rockin could u post a quick pic of your nail polish sounds nice Hun xx  Is it from there new Xmas coll


----------



## beautycool (Nov 6, 2015)

rockin said:


> I can't find the pictures.  It says the last picture you uploaded was on 16th? October


  Neither could I earlier looked everywhere in mac threads too


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Nov 6, 2015)

beautycool said:


> Neither could I earlier looked everywhere in mac threads too


  Same here


----------



## rockin (Nov 6, 2015)

beautycool said:


> Is it from there new Xmas coll


  Yes, it's from the Christmas collection.

  It's very difficult to photograph.  In person it looks more red than it does in the pictures I took, with the sparkle on the nail appearing to be red.  Here are the two best shots, though, to try to give you an idea of the sparkle.  It's only one coat, and I don't think it would need another.  I only did one nail, so as not to waste it - as you can see, the bottle is very small.

  In the picture with the bottle, I'm holding it above a brown envelope, if that helps give you a better idea of the colour.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 6, 2015)

rockin said:


> Yes, it's from the Christmas collection.  It's very difficult to photograph.  In person it looks more red than it does in the pictures I took, with the sparkle on the nail appearing to be red.  Here are the two best shots, though, to try to give you an idea of the sparkle.  It's only one coat, and I don't think it would need another.  I only did one nail, so as not to waste it - as you can see, the bottle is very small.  In the picture with the bottle, I'm holding it above a brown envelope, if that helps give you a better idea of the colour.


  That's a pretty polish. I don't really buy high end polishes anymore, but I did get the Guerlain holiday polish. I'm a sucker for purples!


----------



## rockin (Nov 6, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> That's a pretty polish. I don't really buy high end polishes anymore, but I did get the Guerlain holiday polish. I'm a sucker for purples!


 
  I rarely buy nail polish at all now, since I have so much, but I got this and the Guerlain purple one, which I also love.  In real life, this does look quite dimensional.  It went on very smoothly, and I was surprised how quickly it dried, especially given how thick it is.


----------



## jadiepyne (Nov 6, 2015)

Sorry try looking now for pics x


----------



## beautycool (Nov 6, 2015)

rockin said:


> Yes, it's from the Christmas collection.  It's very difficult to photograph.  In person it looks more red than it does in the pictures I took, with the sparkle on the nail appearing to be red.  Here are the two best shots, though, to try to give you an idea of the sparkle.  It's only one coat, and I don't think it would need another.  I only did one nail, so as not to waste it - as you can see, the bottle is very small.  In the picture with the bottle, I'm holding it above a brown envelope, if that helps give you a better idea of the colour.


  Hi thank you so much what a fab colour I really like that  thank you


----------



## beautycool (Nov 6, 2015)

Thank you rockin for taking the time to picture the nail polish amazing  just saw what you did with the envelope lol so I can see the colour more brilliant Hun thanks ))))  I rarely buy np now those days are over with me when I used to spend £40-60 a time  On indies way over now  But if I see something I like I will pick it up  ))))


----------



## jadiepyne (Nov 6, 2015)

I think 





jadiepyne said:


> My secretsales order has arrived  I've posted pictures in the thread I started x


  I think they look good. But comments from others is welcome  think i might send back the concealer xx


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## beautycool (Nov 7, 2015)

jadiepyne said:


> I think  I think they look good. But comments from others is welcome  think i might send back the concealer xx


  Hi Hun yeah maybe you got a good deal  But I still wouldn't recommend buying  just because that's me  I couldn't see the bottom of the lipstick much it was bit blurred lol  What's the lipstick smell like is it ok ?


----------



## beautycool (Nov 7, 2015)

This baffles me she's blogging about it right letting us all know  Then asking if anyone has purchased from them before etc  If it was that legit wouldn't she of purchased items at a whopping great deal with 25% off  Yeah I swear it was secret sales that I had bought the mac from !!!!!!  I don't think all there stuff is fake like clothes and katespade watches but it looks too good to be true doesn't it ?  And they ain't going to get shut down are they if selling aload of fakes  I wouldn't buy a hand bag off them either  Looks to good to be true !!! You know that saying if to good to be true it's prob fake and don't buy !!!! I wish I could get into my paypal acc and look it just don't take me back that far  But I reckon it was this company as I had said it had my old address on there  And I have changed everything over since moving  There's a few things to spot with fake lipsticks and liners and concealers etc


----------



## beautycool (Nov 7, 2015)

Lol if they the bloggers thought it real why not buy there selves bet she hadn't!!!!


----------



## rockin (Nov 7, 2015)

I didn't post about this before, but I, too, ordered from secretsales - on the same day I asked about it on here.  My order has just been delivered by courier, and everything seems to be just as it should be.

  I bought Lickable lipstick, Devil and Azalea pro-pan blushes, and Prep & Prime Moisture Infusion.  They all pass all my tests and I believe them to be genuine.   I didn't have anything to compare the Prep & Prime with, but everything seems to be in order.

  The boxes pass the scratch test, there are no unusual odours, the lipstick smells as it should, has the right amount of fine sparkle in it and passes the lid test, too.  The date code being white seemed a bit odd, but I have googled and found bloggers who bought direct from their MAC store, and pictures show some of theirs also have the date code in white.  Devil blush has a 4.5g sticker on the carton, but again, on checking with google, this appears to be correct and I see lots of pictures of this with the 4.5g sticker on.  I don't know why Devil is 4.5g and Azalea is 6g, but again this appears to be correct.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 7, 2015)

jadiepyne said:


> I think  I think they look good. But comments from others is welcome  think i might send back the concealer xx


  I would say they look genuine too.


----------



## beautycool (Nov 7, 2015)

Ah well if they are genuine that's great news


----------



## jadiepyne (Nov 7, 2015)

rockin said:


> I didn't post about this before, but I, too, ordered from secretsales - on the same day I asked about it on here.  My order has just been delivered by courier, and everything seems to be just as it should be.  I bought Lickable lipstick, Devil and Azalea pro-pan blushes, and Prep & Prime Moisture Infusion.  They all pass all my tests and I believe them to be genuine.   I didn't have anything to compare the Prep & Prime with, but everything seems to be in order.  The boxes pass the scratch test, there are no unusual odours, the lipstick smells as it should, has the right amount of fine sparkle in it and passes the lid test, too.  The date code being white seemed a bit odd, but I have googled and found bloggers who bought direct from their MAC store, and pictures show some of theirs also have the date code in white.  Devil blush has a 4.5g sticker on the carton, but again, on checking with google, this appears to be correct and I see lots of pictures of this with the 4.5g sticker on.  I don't know why Devil is 4.5g and Azalea is 6g, but again this appears to be correct.


  I've messaged you Hun x


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (Nov 7, 2015)

If anyone is interested in the Nars x Steven klein collection.  HOF has the eyeshadows stud and never too late up for £16. Everywhere else has them listed for £18


----------



## rockin (Nov 8, 2015)

Does anyone know where I can get my hands on  a Tonight's The Night colour-drenched pigment?  I didn't get it on MAC online, assuming that
Debenhams and HoF would have it, but Debs only listed 4 colours and HoF have still only listed 1 on their site, and now it's sold out on the MAC site.   Selfridges seem to be the only place that has it online now, but they want to charge £5 delivery for one small eyeshadow, which is ridiculous


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 8, 2015)

rockin said:


> Does anyone know where I can get my hands on  a Tonight's The Night colour-drenched pigment?  I didn't get it on MAC online, assuming that
> Debenhams and HoF would have it, but Debs only listed 4 colours and HoF have still only listed 1 on their site, and now it's sold out on the MAC site.   Selfridges seem to be the only place that has it online now, but they want to charge £5 delivery for one small eyeshadow, which is ridiculous


  I don't, sorry. Just wanted to say that I'll be going to London next weekend, so if you like, I can check Selfridges for you. Also I'll probably pop into Kingston during the week, there's a Bentalls there, maybe they would have it. I'll check and let you know.


----------



## rockin (Nov 8, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> I don't, sorry. Just wanted to say that I'll be going to London next weekend, so if you like, I can check Selfridges for you. Also I'll probably pop into Kingston during the week, there's a Bentalls there, maybe they would have it. I'll check and let you know.


  If it doesn't appear on HoF site before then, I would be very grateful if you could x


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 8, 2015)

rockin said:


> If it doesn't appear on HoF site before then, I would be very grateful if you could x


  Sure, no problem. Keep me posted.


----------



## rockin (Nov 8, 2015)

There's 10% off all beauty and fragrance at Debenhams online from 6am tomorrow or instore from Tuesday.  It says "all" but then says that selected brands may not be participating.


----------



## Inamorata (Nov 8, 2015)

For those who don't know, the UD x Gwen palette should be out Dec 3!


----------



## rockin (Nov 8, 2015)

HoF have finally put the rest of the Magic Of The Night collection up - all colours are currently available, apart from the skinfinishes, of course.  I've just placed my order for Tonight's The Night


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 8, 2015)

rockin said:


> HoF have finally put the rest of the Magic Of The Night collection up - all colours are currently available, apart from the skinfinishes, of course.  I've just placed my order for Tonight's The Night


  Yay! Glad you've got one!


----------



## rockin (Nov 9, 2015)

Looking at Debenhams, it seems the only thing from this MAC collection that's included is All Fired Up lipstick - strange!


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 9, 2015)

Up to 30% off beauty on Asos and Guerlain's summer collection is 33% off on Debenhams!


----------



## leonah (Nov 9, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Up to 30% off beauty on Asos and Guerlain's summer collection is 33% off on Debenhams!


  does it say anywhere when it expires? (on asos beauty) can't find it and they usually say the exact time when it expires


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 9, 2015)

leonah said:


> does it say anywhere when it expires? (on asos beauty) can't find it and they usually say the exact time when it expires


  My email from 8 am says 48 hours.


----------



## rockin (Nov 11, 2015)

Feelunique has the Chanel Rouge Noir collection up, although much of it is sold out.  They do have the  eyeshadow palette, though, if anyone is looking for that.


----------



## oliviahood96 (Nov 11, 2015)

For anyone who's interested the Anastasia Beverly Hills highlighters (except So Hollywood) are back in stock on Cult Beauty!


----------



## leonah (Nov 11, 2015)

oliviahood96 said:


> For anyone who's interested the Anastasia Beverly Hills highlighters (except So Hollywood) are back in stock on Cult Beauty!


  thank you!

  do you guys know if ABH highlighters is available on another UK based site?


----------



## oliviahood96 (Nov 11, 2015)

leonah said:


> thank you!  do you guys know if ABH highlighters is available on another UK based site?


  Starlight is available on this website  http://www.rosesbeautystore.com/product/anastasia-beverly-hills-illuminator-starlight/


----------



## leonah (Nov 11, 2015)

oliviahood96 said:


> http://www.rosesbeautystore.com/product/anastasia-beverly-hills-illuminator-starlight/


  thank you


----------



## Zoeyxox (Nov 12, 2015)

For anyone who may be interested, Huda Beauty Lashes are launching this Saturday on Cult Beauty I believe!!


----------



## rockin (Nov 12, 2015)

Boots refunded me for the Chanel blush that gave me a headache, and the lipgloss they sent instead of a lipstick.  With the money from that, and the HoF vouchers that arrived this morning, I went to HoF and bought Rouge Noir Illusion d'Ombre, the sparkly top coat for nails "Lamé Rouge Noir" and I finally got the UD Naked Smokey palette.

  I also collected my orders of MAC Tonight's The Night Colourdrenched Pigment and the Chanel lipsticks in Vaporeuse and La Merveilleuse.


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 12, 2015)

Everything is 11% off on feelunique.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 13, 2015)

rockin said:


> Boots refunded me for the Chanel blush that gave me a headache, and the lipgloss they sent instead of a lipstick.  With the money from that, and the HoF vouchers that arrived this morning, I went to HoF and bought Rouge Noir Illusion d'Ombre, the sparkly top coat for nails "Lamé Rouge Noir" and I finally got the UD Naked Smokey palette.
> 
> I also collected my orders of MAC Tonight's The Night Colourdrenched Pigment and the Chanel lipsticks in Vaporeuse and La Merveilleuse.


  Nice!


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 13, 2015)

There are two GlamGlow sets on hqhair containing a cleanser! Maybe they are finally coming to the UK


----------



## rockin (Nov 14, 2015)

Debenhams have now also extended their 10% beauty discount to the MAC collection, and I see it's on the Guerlain Christmas collection too, which I don't think it was to begin with.  Balls still showing as available.


----------



## beautycool (Nov 14, 2015)

rockin said:


> Debenhams have now also extended their 10% beauty discount to the MAC collection, and I see it's on the Guerlain Christmas collection too, which I don't think it was to begin with.  Balls still showing as available.


  So wanted to buy a armani lipgloss or lipstick they be my first lipstick / lipgloss purchase from armani  Or a blush but blush is more expensive  I wish Christmas and hubby birthday wasn't Xmas day lol I'm doomed when it gets to this time in the year I should start saving all year round but new things come up don't they or unexpected bills etc    What terrible weather we have !


----------



## rockin (Nov 14, 2015)

beautycool said:


> What terrible weather we have !


  Yes, it's wet and windy here again today 

  I had just over £30.35 on a Debenhams giftcard, accrued from TopCashBack, so I've put the extra to it and bought the MAC face kit now it's got 10% off, so it only cost me £7.55 in real money.

  It's my ex-husband's birthday today, but I don't buy presents for him anymore.  This Christmas is going to be a little more expensive as my little sister and my nephew are coming over from Australia for Christmas.  We had agreed last year that we wouldn't do presents anymore as it costs so much to send them, but as they're over here this time we will be exchanging presents.


----------



## beautycool (Nov 14, 2015)

rockin said:


> Yes, it's wet and windy here again today   I had just over £30.35 on a Debenhams giftcard, accrued from TopCashBack, so I've put the extra to it and bought the MAC face kit now it's got 10% off, so it only cost me £7.55 in real money.  It's my ex-husband's birthday today, but I don't buy presents for him anymore.  This Christmas is going to be a little more expensive as my little sister and my nephew are coming over from Australia for Christmas.  We had agreed last year that we wouldn't do presents anymore as it costs so much to send them, but as they're over here this time we will be exchanging presents. [/quot  That's brill Hun cheap as chips lol I wish my top cash back would work this time I went through the site instead of the app And I dint think it's worked again with my new look purchase . I get peed off with it tbh as the USA one I can work properly and the customer services is ace for that site in the USA  BECAUSE if I do not see it or it's not gone through properly they always add it for me I just give them my order number for Nordstrom  Here they say it didn't go through even though I know blatantly I did go through top cash back site and from there it took me to new look  But they write and say sorry they cannot add it that's why I don't bother  But I did wonder and see and I was signed in  Haven't checked it since my account but will do in bit yo see if added yet or anything  Winds me up


----------



## beautycool (Nov 14, 2015)

I wouldn't buy my x husband nothing if I had one either  Lol I do look foreword to hubby's birthday as we celebrate both  Obviously Christmas Day we celebrate his birthday and Christmas can be quite a nightmare sometimes full of stress leading upto it  But ah come Christmas Day I'm not so stressed lol I always say we go out for Christmas Day dinner in a hotel my mum won't come with us she prefers to have a traditional family Christmas at each other's houses it's not her that had to out up with the cooking etc atleast I do have a drinky when cooking    Ps rockin I hope you have a lovely Christmas with your family from oz . ))) that's going to be amazing


----------



## rockin (Nov 16, 2015)

I don't live near a Debenhams, and our nearest one sells a very limited range of makeup, but this might be useful for some of you.

  I've had an email from Debenhams, saying that if you spend £50 in store today, you will get a £10 gift card.




  My replacement UD Spectrum palette has arrived today    Out of curiosity, having noticed the little cutout corner on the tray which holds the eyeshadows, I prised it up and was surprised to find that the part underneath it is lined with black velvet.


----------



## rockin (Nov 17, 2015)

Has anyone else ordered from BeautyBay?  I placed an order on Saturday, and yesterday I received an email saying my order has been dispatched via DPD.  DPD have just been, and all that was delivered was the freebie!  The website says order dispatched, although there are 0s next to the items I actually ordered.  It doesn't state that these have been sent separately, and I can't get through on their phone line to ask - every option I try results in a message saying that their lines are busy so please use the online form.  I get the feeling they direct every call there rather than deal with people on the phone.


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 17, 2015)

rockin said:


> Has anyone else ordered from BeautyBay?  I placed an order on Saturday, and yesterday I received an email saying my order has been dispatched via DPD.  DPD have just been, and all that was delivered was the freebie!  The website says order dispatched, although there are 0s next to the items I actually ordered.  It doesn't state that these have been sent separately, and I can't get through on their phone line to ask - every option I try results in a message saying that their lines are busy so please use the online form.  I get the feeling they direct every call there rather than deal with people on the phone.


  I've ordered from them quite a few times and I've never had any problems. I was actually very impressed a couple of months ago when I placed an order in the evening with standard delivery and I received it on the next day. Has the money been taken from your account? Maybe the product sold out? I hope the situation gets resolved asap!


----------



## rockin (Nov 17, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I've ordered from them quite a few times and I've never had any problems. I was actually very impressed a couple of months ago when I placed an order in the evening with standard delivery and I received it on the next day. Has the money been taken from your account? Maybe the product sold out? I hope the situation gets resolved asap!


It's supposed to be 'UK Premium Next Day' delivery (free because of the order value).  There were several items in the order, so I can't imagine all are sold out.  I've just checked my credit card statement, and it's showing the order amount as 'pending'... twice!  There's definitely only one order showing on my account at BeautyBay though.


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 17, 2015)

rockin said:


> It's supposed to be 'UK Premium Next Day' delivery (free because of the order value).  There were several items in the order, so I can't imagine all are sold out.  I've just checked my credit card statement, and it's showing the order amount as 'pending'... twice!  There's definitely only one order showing on my account at BeautyBay though.


  Oh that's weird.. I hope you can get in touch with them soon.


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 17, 2015)

http://britishbeautyblogger.com/makeup/marc-jacobs-uk-beauty-launch/


----------



## beautycool (Nov 17, 2015)

rockin said:


> Has anyone else ordered from BeautyBay?  I placed an order on Saturday, and yesterday I received an email saying my order has been dispatched via DPD.  DPD have just been, and all that was delivered was the freebie!  The website says order dispatched, although there are 0s next to the items I actually ordered.  It doesn't state that these have been sent separately, and I can't get through on their phone line to ask - every option I try results in a message saying that their lines are busy so please use the online form.  I get the feeling they direct every call there rather than deal with people on the phone.


  I have ordered loads from them never a problem  very quick delievery too  Hope you find out where your order is Hun xx


----------



## beautycool (Nov 17, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> http://britishbeautyblogger.com/makeup/marc-jacobs-uk-beauty-launch/ :yahoo:


  Thanks Hun saw this on Instagram yesterday or day before from another user  But oh my gosh glad Harrods will be having it online ) for us ) even though I have ordered from London shop


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 17, 2015)

beautycool said:


> But oh my gosh glad Harrods will be having it online
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  What London shop?


----------



## beautycool (Nov 17, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> What London shop?


  Didn't you not know   Well a blogger had posted it that there was a Marc Jacobs in London Hun  Round corner from selfridges  U can order from there didn't u know  I placed a order for two nail polishes I didn't like them  My sister took them back for me and I got a refund   Yeah you can make telephone orders if you know what you want and if they got it  Didn't you know  At first one lady didn't know what I was on about


----------



## beautycool (Nov 17, 2015)

Obviously dearer here than us  Mmmm I swear I had pm you ages ago and said to u about it xx that we can order on the telephone  Think I did it via email I phoned and got the info  Like I did tom ford xx   http://www.elleuk.com/beauty/marc-jacobs-beauty-hits-uk-available-at-the-marc-jacobs-store-on-mount-street-in-london  There you go I thought everyone may of known it is still open as I ordered this year and hubby was telling me where it was ( he was at work ) where the actual place was and it was round corner about 20 mins from selfridges I couldn't be bothered lol  I think I actually wrote on here about my trip to London that time I was going with my sister and I didn't have time to go there as I was really tired and wanted to flake out and my mum had my children I needed to get back but I had a blast and bought armani foundation and had my make up done there  And EL was the pits lol  And that MUFE had a dj  in debs I think it was debs


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 17, 2015)

beautycool said:


> At first one lady didn't know what I was on about


  Oh I had no idea! I just googled it and found an article on ELLE. I'll wait for Harrods though, I can collect points there


----------



## beautycool (Nov 17, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Oh I had no idea! I just googled it and found an article on ELLE. I'll wait for Harrods though, I can collect points there :lol:


  Yeah good point   Is Harrods doing full range too then   I'm not sure if I'm getting confused u know as I have ordered from London and I have done a few items from London Tom ford via phone then email  Maybe I'm getting confused about tom ford items I had to sent back and my sister took them back for me saves me going up there  I'm getting so confused now  Anyhow just thought I put the info out there lol  I swear I ordered via them maybe not I thought I had though   So tired cannot sleep with the bad wind outside  and waiting for the hubby to make it home from heathrow xx


----------



## beautycool (Nov 17, 2015)

Sorry Hun I take me wordings back lol but swear it was them I ordered from  But maybe I was getting confused with tom ford forgive me if wrong xxx


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 17, 2015)

beautycool said:


> So tired cannot sleep with the bad wind outside
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I've never ordered via phone and I've never been to a MJ counter, so I want to see what I'm buying.
  I'm sure your hubby will be fine, it was hell driving to Egham today in the traffic but the motorway and the roads are empty now.


----------



## beautycool (Nov 17, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I've never ordered via phone and I've never been to a MJ counter, so I want to see what I'm buying. I'm sure your hubby will be fine, it was hell driving to Egham today in the traffic but the motorway and the roads are empty now.


  Yeah sometimes a3 u still got traffic coming down Hun  Being the big lorries still u be surprised at how much traffic we still here from the house   Not worried about other cars but just him driving bk in wind that all   Especially when his been up since 4   12 hour shift his just finishing now  So it's more than 12 hours if that makes sense poor sod  I mean I can imagine the a3 London being more busy maybe  But you know some do travel bavk from work at this sort of time and we between London and Portsmouth  Remember travelling back at night at 10 from Surrey to here still cars on road  Not a lot but a few still  Hubby says it's ghost town at 4 am lol  Sometimes it's just him for few miles or some cars he passes lol   But he says it's so easy to fall asleep  Where as back home it be buses pedretsians loads of cars roadworks roubdabout a traffic lights lol Here nothing  Straight straight till airport   I'm sure he be ok xx though   Had my procedure date come through today  Pre op assessment is Thursday  I'm all over place so I could of been wrong about Marc j thing I'm sorry  I couldn't even rember where I parked my car today when I left work yep total nightmare that's why I not been on here lot x as usual


----------



## rockin (Nov 18, 2015)

I messaged BeautyBay yesterday evening via their site.  They replied to me today. 

"_I am sorry for the confusion._
_Unfortunately there was some discrepancy with the stock therefore the rest of the order was not despatched with the free sample._
_However I am happy to confirm the rest of the order has now been despatched_."

They assured me that they only charge once items have been dispatched, and that the first authorised amount will be released by my card company, then said "_We apologise for the above and hope you can treat this as an isolated incident_."

I should receive it tomorrow.


----------



## beautycool (Nov 18, 2015)

rockin said:


> I messaged BeautyBay yesterday evening via their site.  They replied to me today.   "_I am sorry for the confusion._
> _Unfortunately there was some discrepancy with the stock therefore the rest of the order was not despatched with the free sample._
> _However I am happy to confirm the rest of the order has now been despatched_."
> 
> ...


  Hey Hun that's great about your order that you will recieve it after all that and it's not been cancelled    Can anyone tell me how much stackry charges like there's obviously a fee isn't there I just signed up and I don't really get it  I get that you can put items together or just post when they deliever but even hubby asked me how much do they charge  Do they start charging when you have more than one item  I get the bit where it says about every item added on cost abit more  Actually I didn't get that either Lol can someone explain a little thank you guys  much appreciated .


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (Nov 18, 2015)

I may be the last person to find this out. But makeup geek shadows n blushes are on beautybay.com!


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 18, 2015)

MakeMeUp79 said:


> I may be the last person to find this out. But makeup geek shadows n blushes are on beautybay.com!


  Oh this is exciting! I've had a wish list for ages but I keep putting it off.


----------



## beautycool (Nov 19, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I'm in a hurry now but I'll PM you later today if no one else has replied   Oh this is exciting! I've had a wish list for ages but I keep putting it off.


  Thank you mkoparanova  Have a great day everyone


----------



## rockin (Nov 19, 2015)

I didn't know about Makeup Geek being on Beautybay, thank you for telling us.  I've just been to look, and whilst it looks like everything is in stock,most of the foiled shadows and some of the regular are out of stock once you've added them to basket then checked your basket/bag.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 19, 2015)

beautycool said:


> Actually I didn't get that either Lol can someone explain a little thank you guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  There's no fee other than $2 per package consolidation fee if you want to have more than one packages shipped together. You get 40 days free storage, and sending things together is usually a lot cheaper even with the $2 per package extra. You can also put in the value yourself, so you don't get charged customs. If you want a referral (you get $10 off your first shipping cost if you're referred by someone), send me a pm with your e-mail address.


----------



## beautycool (Nov 19, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> There's no fee other than $2 per package consolidation fee if you want to have more than one packages shipped together. You get 40 days free storage, and sending things together is usually a lot cheaper even with the $2 per package extra. You can also put in the value yourself, so you don't get charged customs. If you want a referral (you get $10 off your first shipping cost if you're referred by someone), send me a pm with your e-mail address.


  Hi Hun I think I understand it thank you   . I already signed up to it so it's too late for a referral isn't it ?   Thank you though sounds good instead of relying on others to send my stuff all the time but I have calmed down ATM buying   Thanks for advice I hope I he able to get on ok with it )) I seen the site and it all scares me  But obviously when I buy something I put the us address in that they gave me  And then go to the info and see what's what and how to send to uk is that right  Maybe if I ever was going to order something I ask one of you guys first lol xx  Step by step guide )))) I'm useless with the net


----------



## beautycool (Nov 19, 2015)

By the way how much is it usually to ship to here via using that site ? Don't get how they work it out also x


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 20, 2015)

beautycool said:


> By the way how much is it usually to ship to here via using that site ? Don't get how they work it out also x


  That depends on how large and heavy the package is. You also have a choice of different couriers, I normally go for the cheapest one, but for example you can only ship nail polish with FedEx. You only find out how much shipping is when you choose to have it shipped.


----------



## rockin (Nov 20, 2015)

From 9am to 5pm today, there's 15% off at yslbeauty.co.uk if you enter TREAT15 at checkout.  It's complimentary delivery, too.


----------



## rockin (Nov 20, 2015)

I've received my dispatch notice from Beautybay, and 3 of the Makeup Geek eyeshadows are out of stock, despite showing on my confirmation email - a regular, a duochrome and a foiled shadow.  I should receive the rest tomorrow, though.


----------



## rockin (Nov 23, 2015)

Ooh, I see we're on the new forum now!

One of my eyeshadows arrived broken.  I sent a photo to Beautybay, and they offered a 15% refund if I accepted it like that, or I could request a refund and send it back.  They couldn't replace it as they are sold out of that colour.  I've opted to send it back.


----------



## rockin (Nov 23, 2015)

Now I've worked out how to add a picture in this new forum (for anyone who's trying to work it out themselves, you need to enable WYSIWYG via settings, general), here's one of the Makeup Geek eyeshadow that arrived broken, and Beautybay deemed it usable<br><br><img src="http://www.specktra.net/attachment.php?attachmentid=50119&stc=1" attachmentid="50119" alt="" id="vbattach_50119" class="previewthumb"><br>


As I pointed out, it's no good like that if you're giving it as a gift, even with 15% off.


----------



## rockin (Nov 23, 2015)

OK, I used 'insert image' as before, but don't know why it's showing all the html stuff in the post.


----------



## rockin (Nov 25, 2015)

I've just had an email from Models Own, which might be of interest to some of you.  Online, and in their Bottle shops, they are selling everything half price from Friday 27th to Monday 30th November (Black Friday to Cyber Monday)


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Nov 25, 2015)

Hmmm not sure how i feel about this new site design but it's early days yet! 

I managed to snag the Gwen Stefani palette when it was released on the UD website and it arrived today. I never even got a mail to say it dispatched and was on it's way... 

Anyhow it really is a beautiful thing, packaging wise, though it's more compact than i thought it would be. I've had a swatch and i find the shimmer colours are a little dry compared to normal UD standards but still have decent enough payoff for the most part. All the mattes are fabulous.  If any of you were interested in getting it i think it's definitely worth having.

It also came with samples of 4 of the Gwen lipsticks which are due out sometime early next year so i'm very interested to try those though i'll have to apply with a lip brush. I hope they are as good as the regular revolution lippies.


----------



## Zoeyxox (Nov 25, 2015)

Anybody else excited for the Charlotte Tilbury Gold Bar Re-Release. It looks so beautiful!


----------



## rockin (Nov 26, 2015)

20% off of "every single thing" at ASOS, using the code CYBER.  Ends 8am Tuesday.

If you're not signed up to get NARS emails, do so.  Apparently they are going to be sending out exclusive codes for 20% off.


----------



## rockin (Nov 26, 2015)

Dark Desires is up, and Berry Black Friday is 'coming soon'.


----------



## rockin (Nov 26, 2015)

At esteelauder.co.uk, they have the Makeup Artist Collection on offer.  It's the one that is supposedly worth over £290, but you can get it for £54 when you buy perfume.  For Black Friday, you can get it with no additional purchase when you use  offer code: BBFLASH

Free delivery as well.


----------



## rockin (Nov 26, 2015)

Berry Black Friday PatentPolish is live on the MAC site


----------



## Erinaceina (Nov 27, 2015)

rockin said:


> Berry Black Friday PatentPolish is live on the MAC site



I bought this today. I've really loved the one PatentPolish I already have, so hopefully I'll like this as well.


----------



## rockin (Nov 28, 2015)

My Gwen palette arrived today


----------



## kirstw91 (Dec 3, 2015)

Does anybody know when the Mariah Carey lipstick will be launching?


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 3, 2015)

kirstw91 said:


> Does anybody know when the Mariah Carey lipstick will be launching?



Should be today, give it till about 4 latest. But keep on refreshing the page.


----------



## kirstw91 (Dec 3, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Should be today, give it till about 4 latest. But keep on refreshing the page.



Thank you Marsha


----------



## jadiepyne (Dec 7, 2015)

kirstw91 said:


> Thank you Marsha



Did I miss it?? I cant see it online?


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 7, 2015)

jadiepyne said:


> Did I miss it?? I cant see it online?



They didn't launch it *side eye*

Hopefully, it should be out this week. Otherwise, more money is heading to TF's way.


----------



## jadiepyne (Dec 8, 2015)

It's not being released until the new year in the uk :-(


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 8, 2015)

jadiepyne said:


> It's not being released until the new year in the uk :-(



Seeing that this is a family thread...
****ing *****heads *inserts killer side eye* seeing that Apple emojis turns into little question mark things...

EDIT: at least I can concentrate on the Boys...


----------



## jadiepyne (Dec 9, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Seeing that this is a family thread...
> ****ing *****heads *inserts killer side eye* seeing that Apple emojis turns into little question mark things...
> 
> EDIT: at least I can concentrate on the Boys...



Yep very annoying!!


----------



## rockin (Dec 9, 2015)

Dita is up on the site. £17, but there's free standard delivery.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 9, 2015)

rockin said:


> Dita is up on the site. £17, but there's free standard delivery.



Skipping, I have too many reds... That look the same. And all I'll end up doing is buying it just for Dita's name and not use it.


----------



## kirstw91 (Dec 10, 2015)

jadiepyne said:


> It's not being released until the new year in the uk :-(



Urgh Mac, that's just stupid, I thought that the whole point in naming the lipstick "All I Want" was to make it a Christmassy lipstick... And when do we get it.... After Christmas... Logic.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 10, 2015)

kirstw91 said:


> Urgh Mac, that's just stupid, I thought that the whole point in naming the lipstick "All I Want" was to make it a Christmassy lipstick... And when do we get it.... After Christmas... Logic.



The AIW launch would be the most pointless launch *EVER* in the UK, this year from MAC. But nothing beats the Bao Bao Wan email that was sent after everything was sold out.


----------



## kirstw91 (Dec 10, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> The AIW launch would be the most pointless launch *EVER* in the UK, this year from MAC. But nothing beats the Bao Bao Wan email that was sent after everything was sold out.



The hype will of died down with AIW, the whole point in that lipstick is to cash in on the christmas season, most people that will purchase that lipstick will be singing the song and feeling all christmassy, once Christmas is over with the launch of the lipstick is pointless, it won't sell as much as it would of done if it was launched at the right time.
I have a bit of a chip on my shoulder where Bao Bao Wan is concerned (Lavender Jade).


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 10, 2015)

kirstw91 said:


> The hype will of died down with AIW, the whole point in that lipstick is to cash in on the christmas season, most people that will purchase that lipstick will be singing the song and feeling all christmassy, once Christmas is over with the launch of the lipstick is pointless, it won't sell as much as it would of done if it was launched at the right time.
> I have a bit of a chip on my shoulder where Bao Bao Wan is concerned (Lavender Jade).



I'm still quite pissed off about that launch. No one should ever have to order from another country, just for a lipstick.


----------



## kirstw91 (Dec 10, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> I'm still quite pissed off about that launch. No one should ever have to order from another country, just for a lipstick.



What I'm annoyed about the most is that no one knows why we didn't get LJ. I asked a few MUA and they had no idea.
I'm living in a dream land that one day I might see it in the CCO and they had a hidden stash.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 10, 2015)

kirstw91 said:


> What I'm annoyed about the most is that no one knows why we didn't get LJ. I asked a few MUA and they had no idea.
> I'm living in a dream land that one day I might see it in the CCO and they had a hidden stash.



I could do with another LJ, for some reason. Someone on eBay is selling it for £32, but I don't know if it's still available. I'll try find the listing in the next day or so, or when I get my phone sorted.


----------



## Georgina525 (Dec 17, 2015)

Ellie Goulding is now up on UK site 

link: http://www.maccosmetics.co.uk/whats_new/15846/New-Collections/Ellie-Goulding/index.tmpl

(edited to add link)


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 17, 2015)

Georgina525 said:


> Ellie Goulding is now up on UK site
> 
> link: http://www.maccosmetics.co.uk/whats_new/15846/New-Collections/Ellie-Goulding/index.tmpl
> 
> (edited to add link)


----------



## rockin (Dec 17, 2015)

Thanks, Georgina.  Surprisingly, though, I am skipping both Ellie Goulding and Rebeleyes.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 17, 2015)

rockin said:


> Thanks, Georgina.  Surprisingly, though, I am skipping both Ellie Goulding and Rebeleyes.



I have to say, I can't stand EG and the collection looks really boring to me as well. 

Other than a few bits from the holiday collection (none of which I have used yet), it's been a while since Mac made me really excited about anything.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 17, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> I have to say, I can't stand EG and the collection looks really boring to me as well.
> 
> Other than a few bits from the holiday collection (none of which I have used yet), it's been a while since Mac made me really excited about anything.



Ok. I only picked up ER from Magic of the Night and worn it twice. I've got items from a previous collection in my Selfridges' basket, to think about. EG... Don't get me wrong, I like a few of her songs. But the collection isn't doing it for me.


----------



## jadiepyne (Dec 18, 2015)

I bought a lipstick and a lipgloss from the EG range, only because I thought it would sell out and then I wouldn't have the choice.  Im thinking I might return them because its a bit bleugh to be honest, not excited about receiving them like I have been with previous collections.  Also nothing has sold out yet........ so I didn't have to panic buy.


----------



## Erinaceina (Dec 24, 2015)

Is anyone thinking of getting the Boxing Day patentpolish? I'm really tempted, but I wish that we had swatches. I've just put in my order for Faerie Whispers (Cheek Pollen, Spellbinder, Sparkling Rose, Midsummer Night), and there's more stuff that I hope is still at counters when I get back home after Christmas.


----------



## leonah (Dec 24, 2015)

sorry for hijacking and being out of topic a bit but I just wonder if any of you guys have used a forwarding company so you can shop from the US? I want to try it once and see how it goes but don't know where to start so all help would be very appreciated! thanks


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 24, 2015)

leonah said:


> sorry for hijacking and being out of topic a bit but I just wonder if any of you guys have used a forwarding company so you can shop from the US? I want to try it once and see how it goes but don't know where to start so all help would be very appreciated! thanks



I use myus.com. There's a $10 joining fee.


----------



## leonah (Dec 24, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> I use myus.com. There's a $10 joining fee.



thank you  is it very expensive with shipping and do you have to pay for customs/toll fees when they get to you?


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 24, 2015)

leonah said:


> thank you  is it very expensive with shipping and do you have to pay for customs/toll fees when they get to you?



I pay by weight. Check out their website, they can explain it more, I'm on the Pinot lol.


----------



## Mazi (Dec 24, 2015)

I used myus.com for a small order and it cost $50 to ship and additional £20 tax when it arrived. Will not be using them again its far too costly.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 24, 2015)

leonah said:


> sorry for hijacking and being out of topic a bit but I just wonder if any of you guys have used a forwarding company so you can shop from the US? I want to try it once and see how it goes but don't know where to start so all help would be very appreciated! thanks



I use Stackry, there's no joining fee and you only pay for shipping. You declare the value yourself, so no need to pay customs/tax.  If you're interested in signing up, I can refer you and we both get $10 off the first shipping cost.


----------



## leonah (Dec 24, 2015)

oh man I only want to buy two eyeshadows from mac since they are not available for sale here in scandinavia and that's 20 dollars for both since I only need the pans not the usual ones so I need something that is very inexpensive but efficient  and if it works well I might try to order some colourpop too


----------



## Inamorata (Dec 25, 2015)

I actually use mymallbox.com and there's no joining fee, and you just pay shipping. I usually use DHL express shipping and my package is here within 2 days.


----------



## kirstw91 (Dec 25, 2015)

I'm getting the Patentpolish, they are one of my favourite everyday lip products.


----------



## kirstw91 (Dec 30, 2015)

Lip swatch of the new Boxing Day Patentpolish, Knock 'Em Out.
I really like it so far (admitted I've only tried it on without the rest of my makeup)


----------



## rockin (Jan 6, 2016)

Just seen on British Beauty Blogger that 'All I Want' is coming out here in February.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Jan 6, 2016)

rockin said:


> Just seen on British Beauty Blogger that 'All I Want' is coming out here in February.



This was supposed to be a Christmas lipstick. Don't understand why they couldn't just release it last year.


----------



## kirstw91 (Jan 9, 2016)

Marsha Pomells said:


> This was supposed to be a Christmas lipstick. Don't understand why they couldn't just release it last year.


Exactly, they just do it to annoy us, I'm sure of it. All the hype has gone for it now.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Jan 10, 2016)

kirstw91 said:


> Exactly, they just do it to annoy us, I'm sure of it. All the hype has gone for it now.



Very true. I wonder how fast it'll sell out, once launched.


----------



## kirstw91 (Jan 11, 2016)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Very true. I wonder how fast it'll sell out, once launched.



Hmm I'm not sure, if they announce it then it might go quite quick but if it just appears on the website then I don't think there will be any need to rush.
If I can get it without any messing about then I'll order it but I won't be stalking the site or anything... I dunno if I should bother with it in a way because I'm not overly excited by it anymore, the excitement has gone now... However skippers remorse and that. I'm clearly a very fickle person lol!


----------



## beautycool (Jan 21, 2016)

Hi all 
anyone else ordered anything from Dior or givenchy colls
i ordered the givenchy powder the Dior glowing pink HL and lipglow in lilac 
anyone know when the Burberry bronzer will be available ( the heart shaped one ) 
thank you )


----------



## rockin (Jan 21, 2016)

Ariana Grande is up on the MAC site.  I'm skipping, though.


----------



## rockin (Jan 21, 2016)

beautycool said:


> Hi all
> anyone else ordered anything from Dior or givenchy colls
> i ordered the givenchy powder the Dior glowing pink HL and lipglow in lilac
> anyone know when the Burberry bronzer will be available ( the heart shaped one )
> thank you )



I'm trying to keep my makeup spending down this year, but the Dior pink highlighter is tempting.   I already have a lot of powders and highlight products, so don't really need any more.   I have no idea about Burberry, sorry.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 21, 2016)

I really like the look of the Dior highlighters, but like rockin, I'm also trying to cut down. Very pretty product, but will I ever use it? Probably not. I have just used my £30 HoF vouchers for the Guerlain Meteorites voyage powder refill, can't justify forking out over £100 for the compact, so at least I got the refill for now.


----------



## rockin (Jan 21, 2016)

Just got an email through to say that Gwen Stefani collection is up on Urban Decay site.  Phonecall, the online exclusive lipstick, is already sold out, and there is no 'add to bag' for the matching lipliner.


----------



## leonah (Jan 22, 2016)

Sorry for hijacking your thread again but I will be going to London and have two questions. Does your mac have the eyeshadow bamboo? And secondly I wonder what places etc you guys recommend  thanks x


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 23, 2016)

leonah said:


> Sorry for hijacking your thread again but I will be going to London in April and have two questions. Does your mac have the eyeshadow bamboo? And secondly I wonder what places etc you guys recommend  thanks x



I can't help with the eyeshadow, probably best check the Mac website.

The best place to visit is Oxford Street, it has loads of shops and department stores, like Selfridges, Debenhams, House of Fraser, Boots, Superdrug. There's also a Kiko shop at Oxford Circus and the Mac pro-store is just minutes walk from Oxford Circus. Harrods has a lot of exclusives and luxury brands and there's also a Harvey Nichols just a few minutes walk from Harrods. Also big shopping centers like Westfield are great, they are easy to reach by tube from Central London.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Jan 23, 2016)

rockin said:


> Just got an email through to say that Gwen Stefani collection is up on Urban Decay site.  Phonecall, the online exclusive lipstick, is already sold out, and there is no 'add to bag' for the matching lipliner.



Thank you! I've ordered the blush palette only as i need another lipstick like a hole in the head  I was slightly confused though as i'm sure it said on Temptalia that they were going to be cheaper than the regular line of lipsticks...


----------



## rockin (Jan 25, 2016)

mushroomteagirl said:


> Thank you! I've ordered the blush palette only as i need another lipstick like a whole in the head  I was slightly confused though as i'm sure it said on Temptalia that they were going to be cheaper than the regular line of lipsticks...




I got the blush palette and Firebird.

I've just looked again, and the Phonecall lipliner now has the 'add to bag' working and is in stock.  No restock of the lipstick, though.


----------



## Nessy (Jan 27, 2016)

Does anyone actually know when MAC collections hit the UK? I've asked MAC for the last few collections and they always say they never know . Is there any way that people here know? I've tried to join the mailing list a million times over and never get any of the emails, to any of my accounts so I never know!


----------



## rockin (Jan 28, 2016)

Nessy said:


> Does anyone actually know when MAC collections hit the UK? I've asked MAC for the last few collections and they always say they never know . Is there any way that people here know? I've tried to join the mailing list a million times over and never get any of the emails, to any of my accounts so I never know!



It's usually, but not always, the first Thursday of the month.  MAC don't like to give a straight answer - either the people that answer the phones aren't told when the release dates are, or they are told not to give out that information.  They'll sometimes give conflicting dates, too. Their stock reply is to tell you to sign up for emails, but those emails often don't arrive until much of the collection is sold out.


----------



## rockin (Jan 28, 2016)

Models Own 50% off online sale starts today.


----------



## Nessy (Jan 28, 2016)

rockin said:


> It's usually, but not always, the first Thursday of the month.  MAC don't like to give a straight answer - either the people that answer the phones aren't told when the release dates are, or they are told not to give out that information.  They'll sometimes give conflicting dates, too. Their stock reply is to tell you to sign up for emails, but those emails often don't arrive until much of the collection is sold out.



Thank you! At least that gives me some help!


----------



## mkoparanova (Jan 28, 2016)

Marc Jacobs makeup is available on Harrods!


----------



## rockin (Jan 28, 2016)

Phonecall lipstick is now up on Urban Decay's website.


----------



## rockin (Jan 28, 2016)

25% off at Escentual using code ESCENTUAL25.  Ends Monday.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 29, 2016)

rockin said:


> 25% off at Escentual using code ESCENTUAL25.  Ends Monday.



I was going to pass on the Dior highlighter, but for £10 off it would be rude to.


----------



## rockin (Jan 29, 2016)

Typical - Urban Decay wait until I've finished ordering from this collection, then they send me an email offering "Spend £50 and receive your FREE limited-edition stash bag with FOUR Deluxe Samples"

It ends on Sunday 31st January, and you have to quote the code STASH.  You get a bag containing "deluxe samples of Prima and Perfect, 24/7 Eye Pencil, Perversion Mascara and Revolution High-Colour Lip Gloss".


----------



## kirstw91 (Feb 5, 2016)

Dominic MUA has posted on IG that the Mac Mariah Carey lipstick will be coming out on Monday.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Feb 6, 2016)

kirstw91 said:


> Dominic MUA has posted on IG that the Mac Mariah Carey lipstick will be coming out on Monday.



I think the moment has past, for this particular lipstick.


----------



## kirstw91 (Feb 7, 2016)

Marsha Pomells said:


> I think the moment has past, for this particular lipstick.



I do not know why it's taken them so long to bring it out over here, there's no need for us to wait like this.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Feb 7, 2016)

kirstw91 said:


> I do not know why it's taken them so long to bring it out over here, there's no need for us to wait like this.



Should've just released it over Christmas. Don't know how many people are gonna bother with AIW now.


----------



## rockin (Feb 8, 2016)

Mariah Carey lipstick is up on the MAC UK website.

It's only on the site map at the moment, not on the search system yet, or go via http://www.maccosmetics.co.uk/whats_new/15908/New-Collections/Mariah-Carey/index.tmpl

I'm skipping, though - not my colour.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Feb 8, 2016)

rockin said:


> Mariah Carey lipstick is up on the MAC UK website.
> 
> It's only on the site map at the moment, not on the search system yet, or go via http://www.maccosmetics.co.uk/whats_new/15908/New-Collections/Mariah-Carey/index.tmpl
> 
> I'm skipping, though - not my colour.



The moment has passed for me, in regards to the lipstick. Looks very dupable too.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 8, 2016)

I've just received the ULTA exclusive UD Vice palette that I was able to buy with the help of a US friend. It's really pretty. Shame they only sell it in ULTA and no international shipping, in fact even non-US registered Paypal accounts are accepted.


----------



## Isabelle (Feb 10, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> I've just received the ULTA exclusive UD Vice palette that I was able to buy with the help of a US friend. It's really pretty. Shame they only sell it in ULTA and no international shipping, in fact even non-US registered Paypal accounts are accepted.



I've just seen this. To me, they should really find stores in each territory for exclusives, even if it's a much later release. They would sell SO much more that way! It's a shame, but there are very few things that are worth the hassle of ordering from the US, to me 

Congrats on your purchase though 


Isabelle


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Feb 13, 2016)

Isabelle said:


> I've just seen this. To me, they should really find stores in each territory for exclusives, even if it's a much later release. They would sell SO much more that way! It's a shame, but there are very few things that are worth the hassle of ordering from the US, to me
> 
> Congrats on your purchase though
> 
> ...





Anitacska said:


> I've just received the ULTA exclusive UD Vice palette that I was able to buy with the help of a US friend. It's really pretty. Shame they only sell it in ULTA and no international shipping, in fact even non-US registered Paypal accounts are accepted.




I believe the last one was also supposedly an Ulta exclusive but it ended out over here anyway at Selfridges so the same will most like happen again.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 13, 2016)

mushroomteagirl said:


> I believe the last one was also supposedly an Ulta exclusive but it ended out over here anyway at Selfridges so the same will most like happen again.



I don't like to take my chances, lol! Also, getting it from Selfridges is probably almost as expensive as getting it from the States.


----------



## makeuplover94 (Feb 22, 2016)

Does anyone know when we'll be getting the flamingo park collection? the blushes are screaming my name!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 23, 2016)

makeuplover94 said:


> Does anyone know when we'll be getting the flamingo park collection? the blushes are screaming my name!



According to BBB it will be March, but she doesn't have an exact date.


----------



## makeuplover94 (Feb 25, 2016)

is anyone else stalking the mac site for zac posen? spoke to the email artist and she said its demo releasing today! i want those lipsticks!


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Feb 25, 2016)

Flamingo Park and Zac Posen is up. We don't get the blushes that was released, so no This Could Be Fun.


----------



## kirstw91 (Feb 25, 2016)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Flamingo Park and Zac Posen is up. We don't get the blushes that was released, so no This Could Be Fun.



We don't get them? I thought something was up with them, that's so annoying!


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Feb 25, 2016)

kirstw91 said:


> We don't get them? I thought something was up with them, that's so annoying!



Had to do a double take at one point. None of the blushes and not even all of the eyeshadows as stated, WTF MAC???


----------



## makeuplover94 (Feb 25, 2016)

I dunno what goes on in macs head anymore. I wanted every one of those blushes. So crap. Least I got my zac Posen stuff I suppose...


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 25, 2016)

Is Flamingo Park Mac exclusive or will it be sold by Debenhams and HoF?


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Feb 25, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Is Flamingo Park Mac exclusive or will it be sold by Debenhams and HoF?



Debenhams and HoF should get it.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 25, 2016)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Debenhams and HoF should get it.



Thanks. I'll wait then. I don't even know if I want anything. I'm kind of out of the loop nowadays.


----------



## Myth (Feb 25, 2016)

Just curious is the UK getting the X9 or just the e/s singles?


----------



## rockin (Feb 25, 2016)

I've just ordered a lipstick and the eye palette from Zac Posen, and some eyeshadows and a couple of lipsticks from Flamingo Park.  I was planning on getting a couple of the blushes, but either we're not getting them or there's been some delay.  It doesn't seem right if we're not getting them, although I am glad we got the single eyeshadows instead of a palette of titchy shadows, since I already have some of the colours that are in the palette.


----------



## rockin (Feb 25, 2016)

Myth said:


> Just curious is the UK getting the X9 or just the e/s singles?



As I understand it, we are just getting the singles and the US are getting just the X9.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Feb 25, 2016)

rockin said:


> I've just ordered a lipstick and the eye palette from Zac Posen, and some eyeshadows and a couple of lipsticks from Flamingo Park.  I was planning on getting a couple of the blushes, but either we're not getting them or there's been some delay.  It doesn't seem right if we're not getting them, although I am glad we got the single eyeshadows instead of a palette of titchy shadows, since I already have some of the colours that are in the palette.



Not fussed with Zac Posen. As long as I get Be Silly and Have Your Cake, I'm a happy bunny.

Spoke to MAC about the blush issue, they are aware of the problem and should be up by Monday. I was looking forward to This Could Be Fun, but I won't be getting it anymore... It's not 'soft violet-purple'... It's straight up magenta. Might as well pick up Peony Petal, seeing that it's more purple than anything else... And Dollymix...

Same in regards to the x9 palette, I got two of those 180 eyeshadow palettes and I can find all 9 in those palettes.


----------



## kirstw91 (Feb 27, 2016)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Not fussed with Zac Posen. As long as I get Be Silly and Have Your Cake, I'm a happy bunny.
> 
> Spoke to MAC about the blush issue, they are aware of the problem and should be up by Monday. I was looking forward to This Could Be Fun, but I won't be getting it anymore... It's not 'soft violet-purple'... It's straight up magenta. Might as well pick up Peony Petal, seeing that it's more purple than anything else... And Dollymix...
> 
> Same in regards to the x9 palette, I got two of those 180 eyeshadow palettes and I can find all 9 in those palettes.



When I spoke to them they were aware of the issue, I was thinking it would be another Lavender Jade incident


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Feb 27, 2016)

kirstw91 said:


> When I spoke to them they were aware of the issue, I was thinking it would be another Lavender Jade incident



If it was Lavender Jade part 2, the blushes would be there but marked as sold out. Bet you any money that I'll find them on Selfridges...

EDIT: Only had Pink Swoon.


----------



## kirstw91 (Feb 27, 2016)

Marsha Pomells said:


> If it was Lavender Jade part 2, the blushes would be there but marked as sold out. Bet you any money that I'll find them on Selfridges...
> 
> EDIT: Only had Pink Swoon.



Ahh yeah, good point! I wanted two of them but I'll live if they aren't put online.


----------



## Myth (Feb 27, 2016)

rockin said:


> As I understand it, we are just getting the singles and the US are getting just the X9.


Thanks!


----------



## makeuplover94 (Mar 15, 2016)

so mac single shadows in pan form have gone down from $10 to $6 in the us, heres hoping they lower them here! fingers crossed!


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Mar 15, 2016)

makeuplover94 said:


> so mac single shadows in pan form have gone down from $10 to $6 in the us, heres hoping they lower them here! fingers crossed!



Doubt we'll see that price decrease.


----------



## rockin (Mar 21, 2016)

Interesting - I just went to look at the MAC website and it says it's currently being updated.


----------



## rockin (Mar 22, 2016)

We have the new MAC website.  It's horrible!  No site map anymore, either


----------



## rockin (Mar 22, 2016)

Thought I'd have a look to see if there is any price change at the same time.  I can't even get a list of all the eyeshadow colours - it's a mess!  Just to rub salt into the wound, not only are the pan eyeshadows still £10, but it tells us that they have gone down from $10 to $6.  How I'm going to find anything on this site I have no idea, and it makes my computer slow to a crawl as well.  So much scrolling just to get past the huge pictures that I don't need to see, to get to anything that I do want to see.


----------



## rockin (Mar 22, 2016)

OK, I've found the colour list - you have to hover over the words 'All That Glitters' to see a drop-down menu.  I was beginning to worry that I'd have to go through the whole column of coloured strips at the right of the page, trying to find what I wanted.  You can't even see all the 'swatches' side by side like you used to.

Checked Goodbyes (easier to find now, but much harder to use) to see which eyeshadows are going.  In pan form it's Electra, Folie, Mylar, Mystery, Bamboo, Aquadisiac and Idol Eyes.  In pot form it's Electra, Mystery, Swimming, Filament and Freshwater.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 22, 2016)

rockin said:


> We have the new MAC website.  It's horrible!  No site map anymore, either



Yeah, it's the same as the US one.


----------



## leonah (Mar 22, 2016)

I see that your UK site now has bamboo eyeshadow so I wonder if I would be able to use the click and collect service to a store? I read that it's ok with a foreign ID so I guess my drivers license would be fine to use when I go to London in the beginning of april. was planning on shop bamboo from the us site but it's already gone so and I need it. or do I need a UK adress for this

unless bamboo is just magically on the site but not really in stock :/


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Mar 22, 2016)

rockin said:


> We have the new MAC website.  It's horrible!  No site map anymore, either



I don't like change... But I should be used tp this as I've ordered from the US site once or twice. Can't even upload a profile pic on there.



rockin said:


> OK, I've found the colour list - you have to hover over the words 'All That Glitters' to see a drop-down menu.  I was beginning to worry that I'd have to go through the whole column of coloured strips at the right of the page, trying to find what I wanted.  You can't even see all the 'swatches' side by side like you used to.
> 
> Checked Goodbyes (easier to find now, but much harder to use) to see which eyeshadows are going.  In pan form it's Electra, Folie, Mylar, Mystery, Bamboo, Aquadisiac and Idol Eyes.  In pot form it's Electra, Mystery, Swimming, Filament and Freshwater.



Where is the 'Goodbyes' section... Can't find it.



leonah said:


> I see that your UK site now has bamboo eyeshadow so I wonder if I would be able to use the click and collect service to a store? I read that it's ok with a foreign ID so I guess my drivers license would be fine to use when I go to London in the beginning of april. was planning on shop bamboo from the us site but it's already gone so and I need it. or do I need a UK adress for this
> 
> unless bamboo is just magically on the site but not really in stock :/



You should be able to use drivers license, as long as you have the EU flag on it. Try the click and collect in Selfridges, no need for UK address.


----------



## leonah (Mar 22, 2016)

Marsha Pomells said:


> I don't like change... But I should be used tp this as I've ordered from the US site once or twice. Can't even upload a profile pic on there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



can't find bamboo on selfridges site :/


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Mar 22, 2016)

leonah said:


> can't find bamboo on selfridges site :/



When are you in London???


----------



## leonah (Mar 22, 2016)

Marsha Pomells said:


> When are you in London???




beginning of april


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Mar 22, 2016)

leonah said:


> beginning of april



Best bet is to go in store. Check out MAC Covent Garden or Great Marlborough, they might in there seeing that they're the PRO stores. Ring them before hand, I'll have a look on their website and let you know on PM.


----------



## rockin (Mar 22, 2016)

Marsha Pomells said:


> I don't like change... But I should be used tp this as I've ordered from the US site once or twice. Can't even upload a profile pic on there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Click on 'Products' at the top, then hover over 'Makeup' and you should see it on the right of the drop down menu that appears.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Mar 22, 2016)

rockin said:


> Click on 'Products' at the top, then hover over 'Makeup' and you should see it on the right of the drop down menu that appears.



Had to save as a favourite on my phone, rarely use my laptop these days. Know what to do when on the laptop. Thank you.


----------



## rockin (Mar 22, 2016)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Had to save as a favourite on my phone, rarely use my laptop these days. Know what to do when on the laptop. Thank you.



Aah, I very rarely use my mobile phone for internet - I like a big screen so I can actually see pages properly.  I don't want to have to pay data charges on a phone, either.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 23, 2016)

rockin said:


> Aah, I very rarely use my mobile phone for internet - I like a big screen so I can actually see pages properly.  I don't want to have to pay data charges on a phone, either.



You've finally got yourself a smartphone?!  Lol, I pretty much only use mine if there's wifi, although since hubby pays my bill, I'm not too bothered about data charges either.


----------



## alittleginger (Mar 24, 2016)

Anybody purchasing from Charlotte Olympia today?


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Mar 24, 2016)

alittleginger said:


> Anybody purchasing from Charlotte Olympia today?



Nope... Waiting for Halsey.


----------



## rockin (Mar 24, 2016)

Some of the CO collection is up, but not all.  Those that aren't up don't even have a price showing.


Lipmixes, mascara, brushes and other accessories are not yet available to purchase.


----------



## rockin (Mar 24, 2016)

It's all up now.  Strangely, the lipmixes are 50p cheaper than the regular versions, at £14 for 10ml instead of £14.50 for 10ml, unless MAC has made an error.


----------



## makeuplover94 (Mar 24, 2016)

i hate the new layout for the website. got so confused trying to order that i just gave up


----------



## rockin (Mar 26, 2016)

The new MAC site doesn't work properly on my Windows XP, so I had to fire up a Windows 10 machine to be able to click on some of the links so I could place an order.


----------



## rockin (Mar 27, 2016)

Escentual have 25% off everything again.  As before, the code is ESCENTUAL25 and it ends 11:59pm on Thursday 31st March.


----------



## Mazi (Apr 3, 2016)

Have any of you ladies shopped at nordstrorm or drugstore.com using a US forwarding Address?if so how do you manage to check out when your billing address and shipping address are not the same? Ive been trying for the past 2 hours but it wont let me check out using uk billing adress and if I try a us billing address it wont match my credit info? Help


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 3, 2016)

2012lurker said:


> Have any of you ladies shopped at nordstrorm or drugstore.com using a US forwarding Address?if so how do you manage to check out when your billing address and shipping address are not the same? Ive been trying for the past 2 hours but it wont let me check out using uk billing adress and if I try a us billing address it wont match my credit info? Help



I've ordered from Nordstrom without any problems. Can you pay with PayPal? I don't remember what I did, but it worked just fine.


----------



## Mazi (Apr 3, 2016)

It wont give me the option to use paypal only card and the card address has to match the billing address but the billing adress can only be us not uk. Its such a messy website.


----------



## beautycool (Apr 4, 2016)

2012lurker said:


> Have any of you ladies shopped at nordstrorm or drugstore.com using a US forwarding Address?if so how do you manage to check out when your billing address and shipping address are not the same? Ive been trying for the past 2 hours but it wont let me check out using uk billing adress and if I try a us billing address it wont match my credit info? Help



Hi from what I can remember since I been using Nordstrom in 2011 ish that it was a nightmare to put a uk address in for billing then a USA address for delievery it's abit confusing I don't even think there is a option to use PayPal 
and I wouldn't even use a mail box USA adress from a mailing company 
I just been charged customs £15 only though it's always under 15.00 
it always seems to be with stackry no matter how much I put down 
anyhow with my friends in the USA my parcels never got stopped even with 60-80 dollars worth and the rest 
but stackry omg they have helped me so much great customer services 
even when I have emailed them or called them. 
Just keep trying it will eventually work 
i will try and look now for you to see 
I can remember it was a nightmare 
I found Sephora the same too 
but more on nords 
so you not alone on that one Hun


----------



## beautycool (Apr 4, 2016)

Some sites like ulta and Chanel will not accept a uk billing address need to have USA billing and USA delievery anyhow if you ask your mail box provider you can set it up with them by contacting them then they will do it for a small charge I never done through a company before 

plus I cannot wait for my guerlain metorites and my Chanel highlighter  been waiting ages as had to get postage together which was only 35 dollars plus got a few other things in parcel


----------



## beautycool (Apr 4, 2016)

And you Defo have it on this bit too under the USA address not on the uk site because sometimes when you type in Nordstrom it comes up with the U.K. One 
then at the bottom you click USA address then it takes you to the USA page sorry it won't let me send this to your pm as it won't let me send pictures to anyone  

anyone ne else finds that it asks me what url I want to send it to  ever since the other day


----------



## beautycool (Apr 4, 2016)

After you have set up a account see I just done a new account 
it comes up with the next section 
billing address on the USA website not the uk site 
it's says a box where it says uk or USA etc you choose your country uk it will come up  hope this helps 
no PayPal option either 
it's just saying cards


----------



## beautycool (Apr 4, 2016)

You our should have this on your screen before the picture above 
you click your account it will come up with a little list 
and it will say payments or something 
click on it that's where it will ask you to choose your country see above 
hope this helps I find it hard to explain things 
I would of pm you but i cannot send pictures


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 4, 2016)

2012lurker said:


> It wont give me the option to use paypal only card and the card address has to match the billing address but the billing adress can only be us not uk. Its such a messy website.



Sorry, I don't know, it worked fine for me.


----------



## rockin (Apr 4, 2016)

Customs is a pain.  I just got charged Customs 2 days in a row - the first time I had to pay £11.07 on a $22 DVD I bought from America, and the second it was £19.59 for some makeup I bought from a lady here on Specktra, also from America.  £8 of each is of course the Post Office handling charge, so they've made £16 out of me for putting a couple of cards through my door asking me to pay the Customs charge (plus their own) before they would deliver.  There really should be a way of paying Customs charges without having to pay the PO for collecting it, especially when I pay the charge online.


----------



## rockin (Apr 4, 2016)

Does anyone know if we got/will be getting the Carousel Meteorites in this country?

Edit - just seen it's exclusive to Selfridges and it's £41.50  





I just noticed we have a link for MAC Select Program at the bottom of the MAC page.  It doesn't seem to go anywhere yet, though.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 4, 2016)

rockin said:


> Does anyone know if we got/will be getting the Carousel Meteorites in this country?
> 
> Edit - just seen it's exclusive to Selfridges and it's £41.50
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear about your customs charges, it's so annoying with the £8 on top. Luckily *touch wood* I haven't had to pay any customs in ages, did have a couple of small charges from Femme Fatale, but that's through DHL and they only charge you the VAT, no extra fees. I do have most of my purchases sent to my US postbox though, so I just put down a very low value. Never been charged customs on those, and that again is DHL anyway, so no post office fees.

I thought the Meteorites would be Selfridges exclusives, apparently they are very limited. I ordered mine from Nordstrom, probably cost less than having them delivered from Selfridges, even though Guerlain's US prices are the same as the UK (not $ for £ like Mac, or worse).


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Apr 4, 2016)

rockin said:


> Does anyone know if we got/will be getting the Carousel Meteorites in this country?
> 
> Edit - just seen it's exclusive to Selfridges and it's £41.50
> 
> ...



I wonder if they'll credit our past purchases without issue...


----------



## beautycool (Apr 4, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Sorry to hear about your customs charges, it's so annoying with the £8 on top. Luckily *touch wood* I haven't had to pay any customs in ages, did have a couple of small charges from Femme Fatale, but that's through DHL and they only charge you the VAT, no extra fees. I do have most of my purchases sent to my US postbox though, so I just put down a very low value. Never been charged customs on those, and that again is DHL anyway, so no post office fees.
> 
> I thought the Meteorites would be Selfridges exclusives, apparently they are very limited. I ordered mine from Nordstrom, probably cost less than having them delivered from Selfridges, even though Guerlain's US prices are the same as the UK (not $ for £ like Mac, or worse).




Hi hi yeah I keep getting it through Dhl lol £15 something this time 
12 something last time I don't mind as I end up with my goodies and hubby Pays it which is a good thing ) I ordered mine from nords too and got my ebates had to remember that 
but anyhow yeah I have to phone customs as they don't tell me how much so I phone up can pay by card or I do it via PayPal 
so I do it by pp safer way and I put the charge in which isn't to bad for over 100 dollars of goods  
my husband could pick up from airport  im stead of getting it delievered lol I did say to him last time as I think they get sent to somewhere in feltham the next stop is 
not sure i did have the address of where it was at and where it goes to before my home???????????????????????? atleast I know it's safe I bet my balls are broken


----------



## beautycool (Apr 4, 2016)

I did hear that the Mac programme was for non pro only 
and would be on purchases that we have bought when got it set up and running 
I heard that over insta but people can be wrong


----------



## NextSupreme (Apr 5, 2016)

Has anyone bought anything from the UD Summer collection? It's not been released at my local counters yet


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Apr 5, 2016)

NextSupreme said:


> Has anyone bought anything from the UD Summer collection? It's not been released at my local counters yet



I purchased direct from the UD website where it's been up for a few weeks now.

I got the pink pencil and the pink and light gold highlighters. I didn't get the peach duochrome one as it's too dark for me and i'm more of a matte or satin blush girl.  The highlighters are nice but not as good as i'd hoped.  The pink pencil is a bit rubbish but i've only used it on my waterline where it looks a bit patchy.

I really wanted the BB cream thing but i had a feeling it would be too dark for me even in the lightest shade having seen some online swatches.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Apr 5, 2016)

rockin said:


> Does anyone know if we got/will be getting the Carousel Meteorites in this country?
> 
> Edit - just seen it's exclusive to Selfridges and it's £41.50
> 
> ...



I'm excited for this. I really want that So Select lipstick as it looks such a beautiful everyday colour. I haven't bought anything from MAC in a while until this week when i got the Halsey lipstick and Tinashe palette. I've only swatched the lipstick on my hand so far but the palette is actually surprisingly nice and pigmented.

I'm not feeling any of the upcoming MAC collections though apart from Poesia and even then mainly for the beautiful packaging. Hopefully for the future the Star Trek colection will not disappoint


----------



## rockin (Apr 12, 2016)

The link for the 'Select Program' is gone


----------



## rockin (Apr 14, 2016)

The new limited edition Givenchy Magnolia collection (powder and lipstick) is now available at Escentual.


----------



## leonah (Apr 15, 2016)

to all of you who have ordered through a forwarding shipping company from the us, did you guys order less in more packages or the other way around to avoid a hefty toll fee and so on? not sure if I should order all at one from the us mac site or do two separate orders


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Apr 28, 2016)

Brooke Candy is up, if anyone is interested.


----------



## rockin (Apr 28, 2016)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Brooke Candy is up, if anyone is interested.



Thank you, I just got Doo Wop.  I also got a couple of the new x9 eyeshadow palettes - they are £25 each, whereas the existing ones are £30 each.  The new Mellow Moderns x15 palette is £49.50 while the existing x15 palettes are still £65.  

Also up on MAC are the Lion Babe eyeliner and the Pro Beyond Twisted Lash mascara with the bendy wand.

There's free named day delivery if you spend over £50 and use the code BLUSHING.  Tuesday is the earliest available delivery date.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Apr 28, 2016)

rockin said:


> Thank you, I just got Doo Wop.  I also got a couple of the new x9 eyeshadow palettes - they are £25 each, whereas the existing ones are £30 each.  The new Mellow Moderns x15 palette is £49.50 while the existing x15 palettes are still £65.
> 
> Also up on MAC are the Lion Babe eyeliner and the Pro Beyond Twisted Lash mascara with the bendy wand.
> 
> There's free named day delivery if you spend over £50 and use the code BLUSHING.  Tuesday is the earliest available delivery date.



Couldn't get that code to work , I'll make do with standard delivery.


----------



## rockin (Apr 28, 2016)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Couldn't get that code to work , I'll make do with standard delivery.



Standard delivery would probably be alright for me, too, but I'm using the code just because I can and because I've never done named day delivery before LOL.  At least it will avoid my goodies arriving while I'm at dance class on Wednesday and the postie taking them away again.


----------



## makeuplover94 (Apr 28, 2016)

Got all four lipsticks from Brooke candy. It just annoys me that there was no email sent out for it, but there was for lionbabe. I had a mild panic I wouldn't get anything before it sold out.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Apr 28, 2016)

makeuplover94 said:


> Got all four lipsticks from Brooke candy. It just annoys me that there was no email sent out for it, but there was for lionbabe. I had a mild panic I wouldn't get anything before it sold out.



Got the 2 I really wanted. Gonna put in another order, just to back up 1 of the lipsticks (for one obvious reason... It's purple). Doubt it'll sell out... For now...


----------



## rockin (Apr 29, 2016)

The new Estée Lauder Bronze Goddess collection is up on HoF site, as exclusive to them again.  I've bought the Summer Glow Multi-Palette.


----------



## mkoparanova (Apr 29, 2016)

rockin said:


> The new Estée Lauder Bronze Goddess collection is up on HoF site, as exclusive to them again.  I've bought the Summer Glow Multi-Palette.



I ordered yesterday and they weren't 10% off.. I hope they don't do this with TF too


----------



## rockin (Apr 30, 2016)

Well, despite doing the 'free named day delivery' and selecting Tuesday, my MAC package just arrived with the postie.


----------



## NiaEveral (May 1, 2016)

Just got some bits from the Vibe Tribe collection off the John Lewis website.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (May 1, 2016)

NiaEveral said:


> Just got some bits from the Vibe Tribe collection off the John Lewis website.



Thanks for the heads up, ordered Hot Chocolate and the Gleamstones powder to collect for tomorrow.


----------



## rockin (May 3, 2016)

Debenhams have a count-down clock for the Alice collection.  Just over 1 day and 16 hours and 9 minutes to go.


----------



## rockin (May 3, 2016)

I went to HoF yesterday to collect my Estée Lauder Bronze Goddess Summer Glow Multi-Palette yesterday (mostly paid for with my HoF vouchers) and was very surprised as I entered the store to see a small pile of Urban Decay pencil vaults.  I couldn't resist lifting the lid to peep inside - wow, what a lot of pencils!


----------



## Anitacska (May 3, 2016)

rockin said:


> Debenhams have a count-down clock for the Alice collection.  Just over 1 day and 16 hours and 9 minutes to go.



What time does it launch? Midnight?


----------



## rockin (May 3, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> What time does it launch? Midnight?



Now says 1 day, 10 hours and 39 minutes, so I make that 1am.


----------



## Anitacska (May 4, 2016)

rockin said:


> Now says 1 day, 10 hours and 39 minutes, so I make that 1am.



Ugh, really? I can't stay up until 1 am.  I did a nail polish sale at 2 am on Friday and it nearly killed me. 1 am on Thursday night is just notdoable. Hope it's still there in the morning, although I'll probably buy from UD direct, don't want to find that Debenhams refunds me if it's sold out and they'd messed up.


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (May 4, 2016)

Is any one looking out for the too faced peach palette today?


----------



## beautycool (May 4, 2016)

Hi all was Just wondering why the new Tom ford collection wasn't in the ten percent off  the other day where as last year I remember it all being in the percent off 
i was so lucky last year that hubby bought me the big palette and a eye shadow 
and I bought two lipsticks the blush and a bronzer 
I cannot believe how much it all this year madness like £75 for a he trio or 79 
instead I bought a pair of Laura Ashley curtains for £109 how ever much they were 
lol. Its more justifiable ????????????


----------



## mkoparanova (May 4, 2016)

The Alice palette is up on HoF.. I loove the packaging but the shades won't suit me


----------



## Anitacska (May 4, 2016)

mkoparanova said:


> The Alice palette is up on HoF.. I loove the packaging but the shades won't suit me



Thank you! Do you have a link? Can't find it!

Never mind, found it and ordered it together with the red lipstick. 

Here's the link anyway: http://www.houseoffraser.co.uk/Urba...oking+Glass+Palette/243113941,default,pd.html


----------



## Marsha Pomells (May 4, 2016)

John Lewis removed Vibe Tribe from their website... I wonder why...


----------



## rockin (May 5, 2016)

Marsha Pomells said:


> John Lewis removed Vibe Tribe from their website... I wonder why...




Curioser and curioser (getting in Alice mode here).


----------



## Anitacska (May 5, 2016)

rockin said:


> Curioser and curioser (getting in Alice mode here).



Lol. Have you ordered the palette? I'm so happy it went up on HoF yesterday, didn't have to stress out about it last night/this morning. Although it's still in stock, so I guess it's not as limited as I'd feared.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (May 5, 2016)

rockin said:


> Curioser and curioser (getting in Alice mode here).



Its back up... Just without Tanarama, Hot Chocolate, Dunes At Dusk and Adobe Brick.


----------



## rockin (May 5, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Lol. Have you ordered the palette? I'm so happy it went up on HoF yesterday, didn't have to stress out about it last night/this morning. Although it's still in stock, so I guess it's not as limited as I'd feared.




I saw the posts on here and ordered the palette and a lipstick last  night.  The palette is £2 cheaper on Debenhams, I see, but you don't get  a free mascara for spending over £50.

Are we expecting any new collections up on the MAC site today, does anyone know?


----------



## Anitacska (May 5, 2016)

rockin said:


> I saw the posts on here and ordered the palette and a lipstick last  night.  The palette is £2 cheaper on Debenhams, I see, but you don't get  a free mascara for spending over £50.
> 
> Are we expecting any new collections up on the MAC site today, does anyone know?



Oh I didn't realise that. Well, it was worth it for the peace of mind I guess. Plus yeah, free mascara.


----------



## Mazi (May 5, 2016)

Im keeping a close eye on macs website for vibe tribe I really want painted canyon blush but debenhams doesnt have it only the other two. I do hope we get it here


----------



## rockin (May 5, 2016)

Vibe Tribe is up on MAC.  I've just ordered a couple of bits, and everything appears to be in stock.  I've been out shopping and voting, and when I just got home, switched on the PC and saw the collection was up, I was certain I would find everything was sold out.

Edit: Just realised I don't see any Patent Polishes on there.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (May 5, 2016)

rockin said:


> Vibe Tribe is up on MAC.  I've just ordered a couple of bits, and everything appears to be in stock.  I've been out shopping and voting, and when I just got home, switched on the PC and saw the collection was up, I was certain I would find everything was sold out.
> 
> *Edit: Just realised I don't see any Patent Polishes on there.*



Not again... First we miss out on the blushes from Flamingo Park, now this... What next, we don't get Chris Chang... *side eye*


----------



## TraceyMc (May 5, 2016)

rockin said:


> Vibe Tribe is up on MAC.  I've just ordered a couple of bits, and everything appears to be in stock.  I've been out shopping and voting, and when I just got home, switched on the PC and saw the collection was up, I was certain I would find everything was sold out.
> 
> Edit: Just realised I don't see any Patent Polishes on there.



Yes I think we are not getting the PP from the collection here in UK  I was disappointed ,had my eye on two of them !


----------



## TraceyMc (May 5, 2016)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Thanks for the heads up, ordered Hot Chocolate and the Gleamstones powder to collect for tomorrow.



I ordered those too , hope the powder is as pretty in real life as it looks


----------



## Marsha Pomells (May 5, 2016)

TraceyMc said:


> I ordered those too , hope the powder is as pretty in real life as it looks



Tracey, it is beautiful. Can't wait to use it properly over the weekend.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (May 5, 2016)

TraceyMc said:


> Yes I think we are not getting the PP from the collection here in UK  I was disappointed ,had my eye on two of them !



Its been confirmed o the Vibe Tribe thread, we're not getting them.


----------



## rockin (May 5, 2016)

TraceyMc said:


> Yes I think we are not getting the PP from the collection here in UK  I was disappointed ,had my eye on two of them !



I was interested in one or two of the PPs as well.  I'm skipping the actual lipsticks, despite how pretty the packaging is, because I just don't need those colours.


----------



## rockin (May 5, 2016)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Its been confirmed o the Vibe Tribe thread, we're not getting them.



Typical MAC


----------



## rockin (May 6, 2016)

Vibe Tribe and Brooke Candy are up on Debenhams, but not as collections yet - you have to look under the individual categories.


----------



## rockin (May 6, 2016)

Debenhams also have all their x9 and x15 palettes at the new prices, even though MAC only have the new releases at the new price.



Edit:  Just checked, and MAC have now also lowered the price of the existing palettes.  They were still at the higher prices when I ordered Dusty Rose and the Pastel palette the other day, though.


----------



## jennyap (May 6, 2016)

rockin said:


> Debenhams also have all their x9 and x15 palettes at the new prices, even though MAC only have the new releases at the new price.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:  Just checked, and MAC have now also lowered the price of the existing palettes.  They were still at the higher prices when I ordered Dusty Rose and the Pastel palette the other day, though.



Ugh, you should contact them and ask if they will do a price adjustment and refund you the difference. 

I hope this means that the individual pans will also be reduced like they were in the US.


----------



## rockin (May 6, 2016)

jennyap said:


> Ugh, you should contact them and ask if they will do a price adjustment and refund you the difference.
> 
> I hope this means that the individual pans will also be reduced like they were in the US.





It's OK, I only bought the Dusky Rose and Pastel palettes, which were at the new  price of £25.  The older palettes were still showing as  £30 each so I left those for now.  If I'd bought one of those, or one of the x15 palettes at  £65 which have now gone down to £49.50 I'd have been contacting them for  sure.

Keeping my fingers crossed that the individual pans will  also go down in price like they did in the US.  Right now, palettes are  very good value in comparison.


----------



## kirstw91 (May 8, 2016)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Not again... First we miss out on the blushes from Flamingo Park, now this... What next, we don't get Chris Chang... *side eye*



Kinda getting a little annoyed about the UK missing out on certain products. I was planning on getting a few of the patent polishes. I hope we get Chris Chang, preferably the whole collection.


----------



## dancewithme (May 10, 2016)

I'd kind of stopped buying so much Mac so that I could get some more use out of the things i already had, but with the new palettes, I got sucked back in! I really like the 2 blush pan palette for sculpting/shaping powders (and they're so much handier for travelling than a full size 6 pan palette), and I got one for ccb's too. I put in my Vibe Tribe order on Friday though, and it's still 'in warehouse' on Tuesday, which is a bit rubbish!


----------



## rockin (May 12, 2016)

Caitlyn Jenner, Pro Longwear Waterproof Colour Sticks and Prep & Prime Highlighter are up.

I'm skipping the Jenner lippy, even though it's a lovely colour, because I refuse to support the Kardashian clan, and I'll wait until the colour sticks are on Debenhams or HoF so I can get cashback and/or points on my card.


----------



## makeuplover94 (May 12, 2016)

i don't know why i order from mac anymore, yet another issue with my orders. I ordered on saturday just passed and it still hasn't dispatched. When i phoned today they said they'd phone me straight back and resolve it. Still yet to hear anything...


----------



## rockin (May 13, 2016)

makeuplover94 said:


> i don't know why i order from mac anymore, yet another issue with my orders. I ordered on saturday just passed and it still hasn't dispatched. When i phoned today they said they'd phone me straight back and resolve it. Still yet to hear anything...



I ordered mine on the 5th and it was dispatched on the 9th.  The postie tried to deliver a parcel on Wednesday, while I was out at dance class, so I've arranged for that to be redelivered today.  Hoping it is my MAC order.  I hope you hear about yours soon.


----------



## makeuplover94 (May 15, 2016)

finally got my parcel friday but i was missing two products, hot chocolate lipstick and painted canyon blush. I phoned and asked about it and they were like oh sorry we didn't have the stock for your order, we'll start the refund process now. I was like could you not have emailed me? the girl was so nonchalant about it all. really starting to dislike mac's customer service.


----------



## rockin (May 25, 2016)

Transformed and Soft Serve are up!


----------



## Marsha Pomells (May 26, 2016)

rockin said:


> Transformed and Soft Serve are up!



Seen them and skipping. Holding out for Chris Chang, just hoping they don't do an early release. Still can't get over Bao Bao Wan, as you can tell.


----------



## rockin (May 26, 2016)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Seen them and skipping. Holding out for Chris Chang, just hoping they don't do an early release. Still can't get over Bao Bao Wan, as you can tell.



I'm going to try a couple of Soft Serve eyeshadows, but skipping Transformed.  I hate not knowing when a collection such as Chris Chang is going to launch, and I hate the way the MAC site has changed again since yesterday - those 'hamburger' menus are a pain. I preferred seeing the options at the top, without having to click an icon to see them, and being able to see all the new collections side by side instead of having to scroll down.  Actually, I preferred the old MAC site, with the site map, but sadly those days are gone


----------



## Marsha Pomells (May 26, 2016)

rockin said:


> I'm going to try a couple of Soft Serve eyeshadows, but skipping Transformed.  I hate not knowing when a collection such as Chris Chang is going to launch, and I hate the way the MAC site has changed again since yesterday - those 'hamburger' menus are a pain. I preferred seeing the options at the top, without having to click an icon to see them, and being able to see all the new collections side by side instead of having to scroll down.  Actually, I preferred the old MAC site, with the site map, but sadly those days are gone



I really do miss the old site, and the glitches


----------



## rockin (May 29, 2016)

25% off at Escentual until Wednesday 1st June.  Use code ESCENTUAL25.


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (Jun 1, 2016)

Just noticed Chris change is up on mac. Not sure if other websites are getting it, so I just ordered.


----------



## rockin (Jun 1, 2016)

MakeMeUp79 said:


> Just noticed Chris change is up on mac. Not sure if other websites are getting it, so I just ordered.



I think this is exclusive to MAC.  Thank you for alerting us, I've just placed my order.  I had assumed the collection would be going online tomorrow.  Nothing seems to be sold out yet.


----------



## NiaEveral (Jun 1, 2016)

Just ordered a couple lipstick from the Chris Chang collection, might get the Translucent Powder


----------



## rockin (Jun 9, 2016)

Tendertalk is up on MAC and on House Of Fraser


----------



## rockin (Jun 16, 2016)

If you want to buy anything from MAC's 30% off 'Goodbyes', you'll have to be quick.  Whilst browsing, I've seen a couple of things sell out - thankfully not things I was wanting.


----------



## alittleginger (Jun 16, 2016)

Does anyone know if Debenham's prices online are reflected instore? They have the Too Faced Sugar Pop reduced online and I really want to get it


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Jun 16, 2016)

rockin said:


> If you want to buy anything from MAC's 30% off 'Goodbyes', you'll have to be quick.  Whilst browsing, I've seen a couple of things sell out - thankfully not things I was wanting.



Seen a few bits, need to have another look later on.


----------



## Shepherdess1 (Jun 17, 2016)

alittleginger said:


> Does anyone know if Debenham's prices online are reflected instore? They have the Too Faced Sugar Pop reduced online and I really want to get it



I know that when I've visited stores, most their reduced items that are online, are never there! Its so frustrating as I work round the corner from Oxford st

Does anyone know where I can order Jeffree Stars liquid lipsticks in the uk? Cult beauty never have the shades that I want.


----------



## rockin (Jun 17, 2016)

Shepherdess1 said:


> I know that when I've visited stores, most their reduced items that are online, are never there! Its so frustrating as I work round the corner from Oxford st
> 
> Does anyone know where I can order Jeffree Stars liquid lipsticks in the uk? Cult beauty never have the shades that I want.



Have you tried Cocktail Cosmetics?  They're really good  http://www.cocktailcosmetics.co.uk/brand/jeffree-star-cosmetics


----------



## Shepherdess1 (Jun 17, 2016)

Thanks Rockin, I'll be stalking them for the new shade releases. Rose matters looks so nice 

I'm also stoked for the Jaclyn Hill Becca Face palette.


----------



## rockin (Jun 23, 2016)

The Smoky Metallic x 9 palette is up on the MAC site.  They seem to have called it Eid Mubarak, though.


----------



## rockin (Jun 30, 2016)

Fashion Pack is up.


----------



## rockin (Jul 28, 2016)

Typical - the UD Moondust palette is up, and I go away on Saturday so it wouldn't arrive before we go   I hope this one sticks around so I can buy it when I return.


----------



## rockin (Jul 28, 2016)

Suns Out, Buns Out!

The Trolls collection is up.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Jul 28, 2016)

rockin said:


> Typical - the UD Moondust palette is up, and I go away on Saturday so it wouldn't arrive before we go   I hope this one sticks around so I can buy it when I return.



You're in luck as it's going to be permanent


----------



## rockin (Jul 28, 2016)

mushroomteagirl said:


> You're in luck as it's going to be permanent



That's great news!  Thank you for letting me know. For some reason I thought it was limited edition.


----------



## rockin (Aug 21, 2016)

Bangin' Brilliant lipsticks are up on the MAC website


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Aug 21, 2016)

rockin said:


> Bangin' Brilliant lipsticks are up on the MAC website



Just came to here to say this! hope you managed to snag the UD moondust palette


----------



## rockin (Aug 21, 2016)

mushroomteagirl said:


> Just came to here to say this! hope you managed to snag the UD moondust palette



I did   I got it from Debenhams.

I looked on the Urban Decay website a few days ago and I saw some new individual Moondust eyeshadows on there - 8 of them, I believe, but where the price should be it said N/A, so I assumed they would be coming soon.  However, when I looked again yesterday they had completely disappeared from the site!  I see Temptalia has reviewed them, and they are available on the Urbandecay.com site.  

Didn't Bangin' Brilliant also include eyeshadows?  Do you think they will put those up soon?


----------



## rockin (Aug 22, 2016)

I've spoken to Urban Decay.  Apparently those Moondust eyeshadows were due to be released here soon, but the date has been pushed back, which is why they have been removed from the website.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Aug 23, 2016)

rockin said:


> I did   I got it from Debenhams.
> 
> I looked on the Urban Decay website a few days ago and I saw some new individual Moondust eyeshadows on there - 8 of them, I believe, but where the price should be it said N/A, so I assumed they would be coming soon.  However, when I looked again yesterday they had completely disappeared from the site!  I see Temptalia has reviewed them, and they are available on the Urbandecay.com site.
> 
> Didn't Bangin' Brilliant also include eyeshadows?  Do you think they will put those up soon?



The eyeshadows and mini blushes are up now I just got the email. 

I have been wearing mattes for a while now but the moondust palette has got me excited for a bit of sparkle again. I can't wait for the other new ones to be released so thank you for the information  I wish we got the US exclusive shades that were released a few months ago too, same with the blushes  .The blushes are some of my favourites especially rapture.


----------



## rockin (Aug 24, 2016)

I see the Bangin' Brilliant eyeshadows have just unceremoniously been popped in with the regular eyeshadows, rather than being given a What's New section of their own.  They have the Cherry Topped and Nice Energy eyeshadows, which none of the bloggers seemed to have.  Not sure why they didn't get those. 

I've ordered those two, just in case it's because they are not permanent like the others, but anything else I want I will get from Debenhams or House Of Fraser later, since there's no great rush to buy them.  That way I can get points from the shop and points on my credit card.  I wish they had issued the new eyeshadows in pan form as well, though.


----------



## rockin (Aug 25, 2016)

Star Trek is up, and yes, we do have the powders and the pressed pigments.  I've just put my order in 

It wasn't up as a collection when I spotted the powders.


The funny thing is, when I spoke to MAC on Monday, they said they had no information about the Star Trek Collection and did not know when it was coming or whether the powders or pressed pigments would be with it.  They are clearly liars.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Aug 25, 2016)

rockin said:


> Star Trek is up, and yes, we do have the powders and the pressed pigments.  I've just put my order in
> 
> It wasn't up as a collection when I spotted the powders.
> 
> ...



Saw them, chucked everything that I wanted in my basket (hoping that they'll be there tomorrow morning). Plus I got an rsvp for Wednesday, might pick up some more bits.


----------



## rockin (Aug 25, 2016)

It's A Strike is up, too. An expensive day for me, with both collections at once.  I'm leaving a few things to get in Debs or HoF later, but making sure I get the important items now.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Aug 25, 2016)

rockin said:


> It's A Strike is up, too. An expensive day for me, with both collections at once.  I'm leaving a few things to get in Debs or HoF later, but making sure I get the important items now.



Yep... with you on that one... £240 worth of product in the basket.


----------



## rockin (Aug 30, 2016)

My It's A Strike goodies arrived today, but not my Star Trek order yet.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Aug 31, 2016)

Restock on SNW...


----------



## rockin (Sep 6, 2016)

Just seen on Twitter 

Ariana Grande 2 is expected online and all UK MAC locations on 8/9


----------



## kirstw91 (Sep 7, 2016)

rockin said:


> Just seen on Twitter
> 
> Ariana Grande 2 is expected online and all UK MAC locations on 8/9



thank you! I haven't even got the first one yet, I am way behind haha. I might wait until the christmas giftset come out, they normally do a VG one.


----------



## Ode (Sep 7, 2016)

Ariana Grande and Taraji are up! *edit* so are the studio fix powders and sticks


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Sep 7, 2016)

Ode said:


> Ariana Grande and Taraji are up! *edit* so are the studio fix powders and sticks



I'm hoping that my basket looks like how I left it, after seeing you're notification pop up in my email...


----------



## rockin (Sep 8, 2016)

I can happily skip Taraji.  The Ariana lipstick is calling out to me, but I'm trying to resist as I've spent so much lately.  It's not as if I'm a fan of hers - in fact I don't really know who she is or what she does, but I love that colour.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Sep 10, 2016)

rockin said:


> I can happily skip Taraji.  The Ariana lipstick is calling out to me, but I'm trying to resist as I've spent so much lately.  It's not as if I'm a fan of hers - in fact I don't really know who she is or what she does, but I love that colour.



I did pick it up but I must admit to being a bit disappointed in the pigmentation especially for a matte lippie. 

I always pick up Viva Glam though no matter what they come out with/end up being like as it's such a fantastic cause.


----------



## rockin (Sep 18, 2016)

I've just been looking at TKMaxx online, and they have a lot of the NARS Andy Warhol collection, if anyone's interested.  They also have a MUFE eyeshadow palette.


----------



## rockin (Sep 28, 2016)

Boots Christmas weekly *Star Gifts* starts this Friday with a Smashbox set


----------



## rockin (Sep 28, 2016)

I find it hard to believe, but nearly all of the Star Trek Collection is still available on the MAC site!


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Sep 28, 2016)

rockin said:


> I find it hard to believe, but nearly all of the Star Trek Collection is still available on the MAC site!



I know. Pretty tempted to order a couple of the shadows.


----------



## beautycool (Oct 2, 2016)

Hi there
has anyone got the beauty powders from the troll Coll how showable is the pink beauty powder ? 
Or is the gold one much  better ?thanks 
tried seeing if there was mac thread about it all but I cannot find anything on troll Coll


----------



## rockin (Oct 5, 2016)

Selena is up, and  I got my order in.  Nothing is sold out yet.  I hope everyone gets whatever it is they're wanting from this collection.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Oct 6, 2016)

rockin said:


> Selena is up, and  I got my order in.  Nothing is sold out yet.  I hope everyone gets whatever it is they're wanting from this collection.



I did! I picked up all the eyeshadows and two of the lipsticks. I didn't know anything about Selena before this collection and it's caused me to look her up and listen to her music even though it's not my usual genre. I think it's been very well done especially compared to their most recent collections.

Is anyone getting anything from the Helmut Newton collection? It seems very low key in comparison.

I am looking forward to those magnetic pigments and some bits of the holiday collection (though i dislike the packaging immensely) - patent polish sets (not tried these yet), smokey eye bag and magic dust items


----------



## rockin (Oct 6, 2016)

mushroomteagirl said:


> I did! I picked up all the eyeshadows and two of the lipsticks. I didn't know anything about Selena before this collection and it's caused me to look her up and listen to her music even though it's not my usual genre. I think it's been very well done especially compared to their most recent collections.
> 
> Is anyone getting anything from the Helmut Newton collection? It seems very low key in comparison.
> 
> I am looking forward to those magnetic pigments and some bits of the holiday collection (though i dislike the packaging immensely) - patent polish sets (not tried these yet), smokey eye bag and magic dust items





Same for me - all the eyeshadows and 2 lipsticks.  I didn't buy it  because it was Selena, but because I liked the colours and I like the  colour of the packaging.  

The Helmut Newton (never heard of him,  either) quad looks good, but I do have rather a lot of those kind of  colours so should probably give that a miss.  

I do want some of  the magnetic pigments, though, and some of the strobe powders, and I'm  hoping to reduce my holiday collection wish list once I see swatches, as  there are other things besides MAC that I'm interested in as well.

In  case anyone's interested, I asked in Boots yesterday, and was told that  the first of this year's special Christmas points events will be around  the 20th of this month, so if you're wanting anything from there it  might be good to wait a couple of weeks if you can and get all those  bonus points.  The catalogue is out already, and they were starting to  fill the Christmas Gift shelves in my local branch.


----------



## jennyap (Oct 7, 2016)

Just heard that Sephora is supposedly coming back to the UK! This could be very dangerous...


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Oct 7, 2016)

jennyap said:


> Just heard that Sephora is supposedly coming back to the UK! This could be very dangerous...


----------



## rockin (Oct 8, 2016)

This week's "Star Gift" special offer at Boots is the Benefit Gals Just Wanna Have Fun makeup kit for £29.50 Gals just wanna have fun set Exclusive to Boots |Benefit|Boots - Boots


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 10, 2016)

The Guerlain holiday collection is up on Escentual!


----------



## rockin (Oct 10, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> The Guerlain holiday collection is up on Escentual!



Just finished placing my order LOL.  I guess we were both stalking the site.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 10, 2016)

rockin said:


> Just finished placing my order LOL.  I guess we were both stalking the site.



Yes, I was! Didn't want to miss out, love the look of this collection. Don't buy much make up nowadays, but the Meteorites and the Rouge G needed to come home to me. I also got the Kiss Kiss lipstick and the shimmer spray. What did you get?


----------



## rockin (Oct 10, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Yes, I was! Didn't want to miss out, love the look of this collection. Don't buy much make up nowadays, but the Meteorites and the Rouge G needed to come home to me. I also got the Kiss Kiss lipstick and the shimmer spray. What did you get?



Meteorites, Rouge G, Kiss Kiss lipstick and the eyeshadow duo.  I'm tempted by the shimmer spray, but I don't think I've ever sniffed Shalimar so don't know whether I'd like the smell.

I sprayed Bath and Body Works peppermint twist shimmer body spray on myself before going to dance class once, because it smells fabulous, but didn't shake it up first, thinking I might avoid most of the shimmer.  Big mistake - I caught sight of myself in a shop window, with the sun making my chest area glisten and glitter in the sun, and I suddenly felt so self-conscious, wondering what other people were thinking about me LOL.


----------



## rockin (Oct 10, 2016)

Does anyone know if we will get the Anastasia Moonchild palette here?  The only place I've found it so far is on ebay, and I see feedback stating that the seller has fake Anastasia, so I'm dubious about purchasing through ebay.


----------



## rockin (Oct 10, 2016)

Feelunique has a good sale on at the moment.  Some Elizabeth Arden lipsticks are £10 off (so £11 instead of £21, and the lipgloss is £8 instead of £18), there's 20% off of Bareminerals, and 30% off Bourjois, for example.


----------



## jennyap (Oct 10, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> The Guerlain holiday collection is up on Escentual!



Thanks for the heads up! I had some pretty pennies due to expire on Wednesday, so was hoping this would show up asap! Just the meteorites for me.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 10, 2016)

rockin said:


> Meteorites, Rouge G, Kiss Kiss lipstick and the eyeshadow duo.  I'm tempted by the shimmer spray, but I don't think I've ever sniffed Shalimar so don't know whether I'd like the smell.
> 
> I sprayed Bath and Body Works peppermint twist shimmer body spray on myself before going to dance class once, because it smells fabulous, but didn't shake it up first, thinking I might avoid most of the shimmer.  Big mistake - I caught sight of myself in a shop window, with the sun making my chest area glisten and glitter in the sun, and I suddenly felt so self-conscious, wondering what other people were thinking about me LOL.



Nice haul! I love Shalimar, it's one of my favourite Guerlain scents (other one being Insolence)!

Haha, yes, those shimmer sprays are really best saved for a night out or special occasion. I have bought all of them over the years, but I don't really go out nowadays, so haven't worn them in ages, but just can't resist them.


----------



## rockin (Oct 10, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Nice haul! I love Shalimar, it's one of my favourite Guerlain scents (other one being Insolence)!
> 
> Haha, yes, those shimmer sprays are really best saved for a night out or special occasion. I have bought all of them over the years, but I don't really go out nowadays, so haven't worn them in ages, but just can't resist them.



I love all things sparkly or shimmery, and find them hard to resist.  These sprays are a bit expensive considering how much use they would be likely to get, but I do have the Vol de Nuit and the Coque d'Or ones (got the Vol de Nuit in a sale several months after it came out, and just 'had' to have the Coque d'Or).  I have a Body Shop one from a few years ago, and some other cheap ones I've bought in the past.  It's rare that I have occasion to wear them, though.


----------



## alittleginger (Oct 11, 2016)

MAC Cosmetics 'Brown Script' pro palette | Debenhams Just seen this on Debenhams, anybody know if it's for the actual palette (and is a price glitch)? Seems to good to be true...


----------



## rockin (Oct 11, 2016)

alittleginger said:


> MAC Cosmetics 'Brown Script' pro palette | Debenhams  Just seen this on Debenhams, anybody know if it's for the actual  palette (and is a price glitch)? Seems to good to be true...



Unfortunately it's just for one single pro pan of 'Brown Script'.  They've put the wrong picture on there.


----------



## rockin (Oct 20, 2016)

The Too Faced Christmas sets are up on Debenhams' web site.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 22, 2016)

Does anyone know when the new Urban Decay Full Spectrum palette is coming out? Thanks.


----------



## rockin (Oct 22, 2016)

I'm wondering when Nutcracker is going live.  I still can't add to basket.  Same with the new highlighters.


----------



## rockin (Oct 25, 2016)

Hmmm, they've now stopped those things coming up in the search.


----------



## NiaEveral (Oct 25, 2016)

I got an email about Nutcracker collection exclusive preview yesterday. Here is the link - Holiday Preview | MAC Cosmetics - Official Site


----------



## NiaEveral (Oct 25, 2016)

Not all the items are available in the preview though, like the highlighter duo. hopefully it should in the full launch.


----------



## rockin (Oct 26, 2016)

I had the email too   I think the highlighter duo is included in the sets and kits part of the collection, and they only released the single items  in the preview.


----------



## rockin (Oct 26, 2016)

The sets are up, under 'products', as are the new Extra Dimension powders.  I can't find the strobe creams yet, though.


----------



## rockin (Oct 26, 2016)

The 'In The Spotlight' collection is fully up on the MAC site.


----------



## rockin (Oct 26, 2016)

Nutcracker is up!


----------



## TraceyMc (Oct 26, 2016)

rockin said:


> Nutcracker is up!



Just ordered the Magic Dust powder in Sweet Vision , the Rose pigment and the Nude lip bag set


----------



## NiaEveral (Oct 27, 2016)

Are we not getting the mineralize kits? I cant find them... 

I got the copper highlighter duo in this purchase. Which is my second and may not be my last...


----------



## NiaEveral (Oct 27, 2016)

There are some christmas exclusive shades on the Selfridge website. Not sure when they got there...


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Oct 27, 2016)

NiaEveral said:


> Are we not getting the mineralize kits? I cant find them...
> 
> I got the copper highlighter duo in this purchase. Which is my second and may not be my last...



Same, picked up the copper palette. Ordered LOD and KoS from the exclusive sale.



NiaEveral said:


> There are some christmas exclusive shades on the Selfridge website. Not sure when they got there...



Picked up 3 of those lipsticks. I don't usually keep boxes, but these are quite pretty...




I hate you, uploader.


----------



## rockin (Oct 27, 2016)

NiaEveral said:


> Are we not getting the mineralize kits? I cant find them...
> 
> I got the copper highlighter duo in this purchase. Which is my second and may not be my last...



I  hadn't noticed this because I don't want any of the mineralize kits  this time, but I've just looked and I can't see them.  There is a panel  on that page labelled "Retro Matte Kits Mineralize Kits" but the  mineralize kits aren't in there.  It does seem we should be getting  them, though - maybe they forgot to put the info up or they will be  arriving later.


----------



## NiaEveral (Oct 27, 2016)

rockin said:


> I  hadn't noticed this because I don't want any of the mineralize kits  this time, but I've just looked and I can't see them.  There is a panel  on that page labelled "Retro Matte Kits Mineralize Kits" but the  mineralize kits aren't in there.  It does seem we should be getting  them, though - maybe they forgot to put the info up or they will be  arriving later.



Hopefully that is the case otherwise it wouldnt be on the banner image and description? Idk.. At least I finally got my hands on Whisper of Guilt...


----------



## Inamorata (Oct 28, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Does anyone know when the new Urban Decay Full Spectrum palette is coming out? Thanks.



Should be in stores Nov 3rd.


----------



## TraceyMc (Oct 28, 2016)

TraceyMc said:


> Just ordered the Magic Dust powder in Sweet Vision , the Rose pigment and the Nude lip bag set



Just got an email today saying they were out if stock in the warehouse of the Sweet Vision powder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , I ordered it within an hour of it going live on site and now they are cancelling my order for it and doing a refund


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 28, 2016)

Inamorata said:


> Should be in stores Nov 3rd.



Ooh next week! Thank you!


----------



## rockin (Oct 29, 2016)

My MAC order of the individual Nutcracker items arrived this morning.  The eyeshadows (I ordered all except the black one) are pigmented and smooth.  I got both powders, and So Good For You and Saucy Little Darling lipsticks, and I'm pleased with everything so far.  I placed 3 separate orders from Nutcracker sets, In The Spotlight Powders, and In The Spotlight Strobe Creams, as they didn't all come online at once, and all have apparently been dispatched.  This month is costing me a fortune!  I hope nothing much takes my fancy before Christmas, although I do want the Urban Decay Full Spectrum palette.  I should be able to use my £20 HOF voucher towards that, though.


----------



## leonah (Oct 30, 2016)

oups sorry wrong thread (tired and sick girl here)


----------



## rockin (Oct 30, 2016)

The Kat Von D Metalmatte palette is on Debenhams' site.  It's £50.


----------



## NiaEveral (Nov 4, 2016)

I found the nude MAC Nutcracker Sweet Mineralize Kit on Selfridges its an exclusive to them apparently


----------



## rockin (Nov 23, 2016)

Spellbinder is up


----------



## Zoeyxox (Nov 24, 2016)

How are you guys feeling about the new Mariah Carey Holiday Collection that'll be up soon?
I'm a sucker for the limited edition packaging 

Anybody know whens its due out in the UK? I asked a Mac Artist and all she said was the first week of December.


----------



## PrettyTwisted (Nov 25, 2016)

Did anybody see a MAC Destined to Dazzle collection at Selfridges?  The Dazzle lipsticks seem to be sold out online.  If anyone got a Dazzle lipstick feel free to post swatches lol


----------



## LeahXL (Dec 5, 2016)

I rarely post but lurk and read all the time. I am SO excited for the Mariah Carey release and although i lose my job at the end of the year my wife knows how much I want to get something from the collection so has given me some b'day money in advance. She is going to then wrap it up for my birthday  I'm thinking of going for the McKizzle lippy and one of the quads possibly? 
Thing is we don't have a MAC close by so I will have to get online. Do they usually release at midnight or is it done same time as American times so we will have to wait during the day. 
Cheers


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Dec 7, 2016)

LeahXL said:


> I rarely post but lurk and read all the time. I am SO excited for the Mariah Carey release and although i lose my job at the end of the year my wife knows how much I want to get something from the collection so has given me some b'day money in advance. She is going to then wrap it up for my birthday  I'm thinking of going for the McKizzle lippy and one of the quads possibly?
> Thing is we don't have a MAC close by so I will have to get online. Do they usually release at midnight or is it done same time as American times so we will have to wait during the day.
> Cheers



It's on the site now with everything still in stock apart from.the body powder thing  fingers crossed for you that you get what you want!


----------



## Erinaceina (Dec 11, 2016)

Does anyone know if there's going to be a a Boxing Day/New Year's collection from MAC this year? The big, collection that usually tends towards warm neutrals? I can't find a thread for anything of that kind. I'll miss it if we don't have one, but I guess that means I can spend more on Mariah Carey.


----------



## rockin (Jan 3, 2017)

There's now an anastasiabeverlyhills.co.uk.  I ordered the Moonchild palette, and it's being shipped from Belgium!


----------



## LeahXL (Jan 4, 2017)

rockin said:


> There's now an anastasiabeverlyhills.co.uk.  I ordered the Moonchild palette, and it's being shipped from Belgium!



I still can't decide which glow palette to buy and if I need one! I am currently waiting for the Too Faced Sweet Peach collection to come out so I can buy that x


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 4, 2017)

Guerlain spring collection now available from Escentual. Use code ESCENTUAL20 for 20% off. There's also a free Meteorites beauty discovery set available.


----------



## rockin (Jan 4, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> Guerlain spring collection now available from Escentual. Use code ESCENTUAL20 for 20% off. There's also a free Meteorites beauty discovery set available.
> 
> View attachment 58044



Thanks for the heads-up.  I've just placed my order   I've been looking forward to this collection.


My Anastasia Moonchild palette was delivered by DHL today.  I ordered on 2nd January, and it came from Belgium, so I'm surprised it arrived so quickly.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Jan 4, 2017)

rockin said:


> There's now an anastasiabeverlyhills.co.uk.  I ordered the Moonchild palette, and it's being shipped from Belgium!



I mentioned this on a Facebook group but everyone flat out refused to believe me and said it was a hoax even though I pointed out it was direct from the abh .com site homepage ....


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 4, 2017)

rockin said:


> Thanks for the heads-up.  I've just placed my order   I've been looking forward to this collection.
> 
> 
> My Anastasia Moonchild palette was delivered by DHL today.  I ordered on 2nd January, and it came from Belgium, so I'm surprised it arrived so quickly.



You're welcome.What did you order? I ordered the Meteorites and the blush.

That was very quick then!


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Jan 4, 2017)

For anyone who's into the Kardashians (autocorrect auto capitalised the K) and the Jenners... Caitlyn's collection is live and there seems to be a price glitch... 50p off lipstick... Hmmm... Still a no from me.


----------



## beautycool (Jan 4, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> Guerlain spring collection now available from Escentual. Use code ESCENTUAL20 for 20% off. There's also a free Meteorites beauty discovery set available.
> 
> View attachment 58044
> 
> ...


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 5, 2017)

beautycool said:


> Anitacska said:
> 
> 
> > Guerlain spring collection now available from Escentual. Use code ESCENTUAL20 for 20% off. There's also a free Meteorites beauty discovery set available.
> ...


----------



## beautycool (Jan 5, 2017)

May thanks Hun I missed out on the offer as I couldn't log in to my account and even still it won't even accept both emails to get my pennies from my account  
I try n do a new password to two of my email addressses and neither worked so I missed out it doesn't matter I may order just one of the items 
as u needed two items of the items from the collection to receive the free kit 
but thank you earlier for the heads up


----------



## beautycool (Jan 6, 2017)

Ah I managed to make a new account and just ordered the blush for now as the free gift didn't come up even though myorder said £91 suppose to spend over £80 for free gift 
but yesterday morning swear it was different amount maybe not 
anyhow just ordered the blush 

I get the meteorites maybe later later if I can 
what are they like are they like any of the others 
as I find some are quite the same butlovely to collect


----------



## rockin (Jan 6, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> You're welcome.What did you order? I ordered the Meteorites and the blush.
> 
> That was very quick then!



I ordered the Meteorites, the blush and both lipsticks, and qualified for the free gift.  Naughty, I know, but I am skipping the Caitlyn collection, and I do love Meteorites.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 6, 2017)

rockin said:


> I ordered the Meteorites, the blush and both lipsticks, and qualified for the free gift.  Naughty, I know, but I am skipping the Caitlyn collection, and I do love Meteorites.



Mine arrived today, they're so pretty. Also, it's a useful free gift. 

I hardly buy any make up nowadays, no Mac at all, but I do spend a lot on nail polish, so spending £72 on these wasn't the best idea, but I can't skip the Meteorites, lol!


----------



## beautycool (Jan 7, 2017)

My blush is coming today has anyone got a swatch they've willing to take trying to find swatches for the blush I just cannot find any . I just think I may of bought the wrong item I should of got the balls ????????????


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 7, 2017)

beautycool said:


> My blush is coming today has anyone got a swatch they've willing to take trying to find swatches for the blush I just cannot find any . I just think I may of bought the wrong item I should of got the balls ������������



I've posted a swatch in the Guerlain thread.


----------



## beautycool (Jan 8, 2017)

Hi thank you Hun  mine came yesterday . I think I do like it it's my first pressed compact smells lovely


----------



## alittleginger (Jan 19, 2017)

Does anybody know if we'll be getting Makeup Masters today along with the US?


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Jan 19, 2017)

alittleginger said:


> Does anybody know if we'll be getting Makeup Masters today along with the US?


No, but were due the new RMLLs next week... And possibly Makeup Masters. Please do not take my word for it, I just follow a date trend


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Jan 27, 2017)

I love how MAC slides their new RMLLs into their website, without the whole email alert and stuff.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Feb 3, 2017)

Does anyone know if Makeup Masters will be in the usual stores as well as the Mac website? One of the three brushes I wanted is sold out


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Feb 3, 2017)

mushroomteagirl said:


> Does anyone know if Makeup Masters will be in the usual stores as well as the Mac website? One of the three brushes I wanted is sold out


I believe it's pro store only. Only advice is to check out Selfridges website and all them website just in case.


----------



## mushroomteagirl (Feb 3, 2017)

Marsha Pomells said:


> I believe it's pro store only. Only advice is to check out Selfridges website and all them website just in case.



Well i've just had three conflicting answers today! Mac chat said it will be at ALL stores and counters already as it launched at the same time as on the website. Manchester Selfridges counter said April (!) and Kendalls (House of Fraser) also Manchester said it's not there yet but will be next Thursday. I think the HoF answer is the most likely so it will also probably be on their website next week as well as the other usual suspects


----------



## rockin (Feb 12, 2017)

I was very surprised yesterday to find the Sleek 'Dancing Til Dusk' Eye & Cheek Palette in Poundland.  I'll be keeping an eye out in case any more Sleek appears in there.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 12, 2017)

rockin said:


> I was very surprised yesterday to find the Sleek 'Dancing Til Dusk' Eye & Cheek Palette in Poundland.  I'll be keeping an eye out in case any more Sleek appears in there.



My Poundland never has anything good.


----------



## rockin (Feb 12, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> My Poundland never has anything good.



It's the first time I've seen Sleek in there.  The only other decent things I remember ever seeing in there were a couple of Barry M Dazzle Dusts and a few colours of the L'Oreal Infallible eyeshadows.  We have 2 branches of Poundland in Maidstone, and only one had the Sleek.


----------



## rockin (Feb 22, 2017)

Colour Rocker is up on the MAC UK website


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Feb 22, 2017)

rockin said:


> Colour Rocker is up on the MAC UK website



Saw it and sent a list off to my dad for birthday.


----------



## rockin (Mar 2, 2017)

Look In A Box is up on the MAC site.


----------



## rockin (Mar 9, 2017)

Work It Out is up


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Mar 9, 2017)

rockin said:


> Work It Out is up


Seen them last night. For some reason I go on the MAC site, the collection is up but no promo pic or anything in the 'What's New' section.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 20, 2017)

Does anyone know when this collection is launching in the UK? I must have that powder!


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Apr 20, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> Does anyone know when this collection is launching in the UK? I must have that powder!
> 
> View attachment 59870


Next week. That powder is on my list too.

Speaking of MAC, does anyone have the slightest clue when they're supposed to be launching MAC select? Getting so damn impatient with waiting for it, that I'm ordering my products from Debenhams to earn points... Wished I'd done that earlier to be honest


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 20, 2017)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Next week. That powder is on my list too.
> 
> Speaking of MAC, does anyone have the slightest clue when they're supposed to be launching MAC select? Getting so damn impatient with waiting for it, that I'm ordering my products from Debenhams to earn points... Wished I'd done that earlier to be honest



Thanks. Is it Thursday like usual? I haven't bought Mac in ages!


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Apr 21, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> Thanks. Is it Thursday like usual? I haven't bought Mac in ages!



It'll be a Thursday, as per usual. But I've noticed over the past few months that collections going online on Wednesday, before the collection email is sent out on the following day or so.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 21, 2017)

Marsha Pomells said:


> It'll be a Thursday, as per usual. But I've noticed over the past few months that collections going online on Wednesday, before the collection email is sent out on the following day or so.



Thanks for the heads up. I'll keep an eye out!


----------



## rockin (Apr 25, 2017)

Just seen on Facebook that e.l.f is coming to Superdrug


----------



## rockin (May 8, 2017)

Update - it looks like the 'Sleek' palette I bought in Poundland might be a fake.  I haven't used it yet, but my daughter spotted spelling mistakes on the back of the box.  We compared it to pictures online, and there is also more text on the back of this box.

Also, two very boring lipsticks have launched on the MAC site today - the Fleurdeforce and Alessandra ones.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (May 8, 2017)

rockin said:


> Update - it looks like the 'Sleek' palette I bought in Poundland might be a fake.  I haven't used it yet, but my daughter spotted spelling mistakes on the back of the box.  We compared it to pictures online, and there is also more text on the back of this box.
> 
> Also, two very boring lipsticks have launched on the MAC site today - the Fleurdeforce and Alessandra ones.



I wonder if Poundland knows that they're fake...

Received the email, straight up skip from me.


----------



## beautycool (May 13, 2017)

Hi guys did anyone of you manage to get the Mac fix plus limited one I didn't know it was out and missed it why don't they do different ones as normal stock too . As I'm sure we would all buy it


----------



## rockin (May 29, 2017)

MAC is coming to lookfantastic.com


----------



## rockin (Jun 8, 2017)

As MAC is now on Lookfantastic, I thought I'd take a look at the list of brands that are excluded from Lookfantastic's discount/free gift offers.  As suspected, MAC is one of them, but I was shocked at how long the list was, and found myself thinking it would be quicker for them to list the brands that are included in the offers instead.  Lookfantastic - Discount code/ Free Gift exclusions


The Feelunique exclusion list is a lot shorter Promotion Code Exclusions - feelunique.com


----------



## beautycool (Jun 18, 2017)

Hi has anyone got this perfume I sent a link to my hubby's phone and he bought it for me it came yesterday I didn't want to hurt his feelings but it smells much weaker and didn't realise it was eau toilette for £50 he didn't pay that for it as was discount code he had used but I rember last year or year before trying it in a department store and it smelling much stronger is there just a proper perfume in this too ? Thank you anyone


----------



## rockin (Jul 1, 2017)

Metallic lipsticks and pigments are up on the MAC website.  Luckily I already have all those pigments, so money saved.  There are also only 3 lipsticks I'm interested in.


----------



## surfroxy (Aug 14, 2017)

Do we know why we are not getting the preppy princess palette from the Mac Girls Collection? It really was the best suited palette for me - I'm a taupe lover!


----------



## rockin (Oct 26, 2017)

Some of the new Snowball collection is already sold out, including the one lipstick I intended to get, and 2 of the eyeshadows. Fingers crossed for a re-stock.


----------



## rockin (Oct 26, 2017)

Double post, sorry.


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (Oct 27, 2017)

HI! anyone that missed out on the snowball collection. it's up on the debenhams website and it's all 15% off today only. I just bought all the eyeshadows and Elle belle lipstick. it only seems to be coming up on my mobile at the moment and you have to search through the categories for the lipstick and eyeshadows.


----------



## rockin (Oct 27, 2017)

MakeMeUp79 said:


> HI! anyone that missed out on the snowball collection. it's up on the debenhams website and it's all 15% off today only. I just bought all the eyeshadows and Elle belle lipstick. it only seems to be coming up on my mobile at the moment and you have to search through the categories for the lipstick and eyeshadows.



I just came here to say the same thing.  If you search for snow ball you will find the sets, too.  It's also 15% off on Urban Decay, Benefit, bareMinerals and Make Up Forever.


----------



## jennyap (Oct 27, 2017)

Goddamn! 15% would have been a decent chunk off given what I bought. If only I'd have known, I'd have waited, darn it LOL


----------



## rockin (Nov 25, 2017)

Urban Decay has some very good offers at the moment, including half-price on Gwen Stefani items!  Cyber Weekend Sale


----------



## leonah (Dec 21, 2017)

I'm not based in UK but I did a live chat with the UK mac since waterweight powder already launched there for an ingredients list. unfortunately they didn't have any but they gave me a code to use which I thought I could share with you guys! 

Add code: HOLIDAYSLAY for 15% off until december 26th off the mac site


----------



## rockin (May 25, 2018)

Debenhams currently has 15% off makeup, including MAC


----------



## rockin (Nov 12, 2018)

Some really good discounts at Beautybay at the moment, including things like the Z Palettes


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 13, 2018)

rockin said:


> Some really good discounts at Beautybay at the moment, including things like the Z Palettes



Thanks for the heads up! I'm waiting for Escentual to have a sale, I haven't ordered the Guerlain Meteorites yet, hoping to get an extra 10% or so off.


----------



## rockin (Nov 15, 2018)

I ordered a couple of Juvia's Place palettes from Beautybay to try as I've seen favourable reviews of them and they have been discounted quite a bit.  I have seen them cheaper on ebay, but I believe there are a lot of fakes around and I didn't want to take the risk.

Escentual now have 10-15% off, but with a minimum spend

_
View attachment 65310



_


----------



## rockin (Nov 15, 2018)

I popped into House Of Fraser yesterday to spend my vouchers, and enquired about the Urban Decay Elements palette.  Apparently only boutique branches such as those in London will be getting the palette, and I think she said Selfridges, or it can be ordered from Urban Decay directly.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 16, 2018)

rockin said:


> I ordered a couple of Juvia's Place palettes from Beautybay to try as I've seen favourable reviews of them and they have been discounted quite a bit.  I have seen them cheaper on ebay, but I believe there are a lot of fakes around and I didn't want to take the risk.
> 
> Escentual now have 10-15% off, but with a minimum spend
> 
> ...



I don't buy much make up nowadays, really only Guerlain Meteorites as I still collect them. I will wait a bit longer and hope they have a better (no minimum spend) deal for Black Friday. I keep checking the stock levels and apparently they still have 272 in stock, so I think I'm okay.


----------



## rockin (Nov 20, 2018)

Today only - Guru Makeup Emporium has 25% off Make Up For Ever, using the code MUFE25


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 23, 2018)

Escentual has 10% off with code BLACK10. I've finally ordered the Meteorites.


----------



## Glamourrich (Dec 12, 2018)

Does anyone know if the Mac Uk website ships products to the USA ?


----------



## rockin (Jan 3, 2019)

Glamourrich said:


> Does anyone know if the Mac Uk website ships products to the USA ?



I've just checked, and sorry they don't.


----------



## rockin (Jan 3, 2019)

The new Lucky Red collection is now available on the MAC UK website


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jan 8, 2019)

Is Cultbeauty getting the Drunk Elephant Umbra Sheer/Tinte and the D-Bronzi?


----------



## Mac-Guy (Apr 2, 2019)

Mac-Guy said:


> Is Cultbeauty getting the Drunk Elephant Umbra Sheer/Tinte and the D-Bronzi?



D-Bronzi is now available at Cultbeauty. So thrilled about it.


----------

